# Complete Overclocking Guide: Sandy Bridge & Ivy Bridge | *ASRock Edition*



## kennyparker1337

Updating...


Spoiler: BIOS/UEFI



*Always have the latest BIOS/UEFI!
A safe and easy way to update the BIOS is through windows.

*
*Warning
**All current BIOS settings will be reset after the reboot. Be sure to write them down before upgrading, and change them back afterwards to avoid crashes.***

*1. Choose your motherboard.
2. Go to "Download" on the top left.
3. Choose "BIOS Download".
4. Get the top most version, and of the 3 types, get Windows.¹
5. Extract and run the installer.²
6. Reboot.
7. Check the computer for the correct BIOS version.

Note¹ - If there isn't a Windows type, you'll need to follow the instructions in "How to Update".
Note² - ᴄʟᴏsᴇ ᴏᴜᴛ ᴏғ ᴀʟʟ ᴀᴘᴘs ᴀɴᴅ ᴅᴏ ɴᴏᴛ ᴅᴏ ᴀɴʏᴛʜɪɴɢ ᴅᴜʀɪɴɢ ᴛʜᴇ ғʟᴀsʜ!!!



To get into the BIOS, press the Delete key during POST or







it after you press the power button.
To get into the boot choice screen, press or







the F11 key.
*





Spoiler: Drivers



*Having all the latest drivers ensures that your PC runs as smooth and fast as possible!

1. Choose your motherboard.
2. Go to "Download" on the top left.
3. Choose "List All" for a complete list, or choose your Operating System for a finer list.

Station Drivers is back up with a new site restructure..
If you want / need more up-to-date (or even BETA) drivers, go to Station-Drivers.
This is a legit website. Many people use it, including me.
**Usually only the latest motherboard types have up-to-date drivers listed. So this website can be very useful for older motherboards.

For the required section, you should install in order from top to bottom for the best results.

Required
*

Intel® Chipset Device Software
~aka INF Update Utility.
~Backbone of the motherboard.
~You should make run this with command line options "-overall". This will force all the drivers to updated to the version you have regardless of what it deems "latest".
~You can make a shortcut and add them there or type them in after the program name in a console window.
~Latest version can be found here.

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology
~Backbone of storage (SATA for AHCI / RAID). Doesn't work for IDE.
~Latest version can be found here.

Intel® Management Engine Driver
~Allows access to BIOS/UEFI from remote locations, such as the OS.
~Latest version can be found here.
~Note: 5M version is for server boards. 1.5M version is for normal boards. You can see the version type in the download file name.

VGA Graphics
~this is for Intel HD integrated GPU in the CPU.
~Intel, themselves, recommend using drivers from motherboard manufacture (ASRock) because they can customize them to better suite the motherboard. So use the ASRock page.

Audio - usually Realtek; use ASRock page or Station-Drivers.
LAN (Ethernet / Wired Internet) - can be Realtek or Broadcom; again use ASRock page or Station-Drivers.
SATA 3.0 - can be Marvell or ASMedia; again use ASRock page or Station-Drivers.
USB 3.0 - usually Etron; use ASrock page or Station-Drivers.
*Recommended*

AXTU - can make small changes to the BIOS from within the OS. (I personally prefer the BIOS to this, though.)
AppCharger - charges external peripherals faster (no GUI).
Restart to UEFI - only for select boards, lightweight GUI to boot straight into BIOS / UEFI.
*Situational*

3TB+ Unlocker - use if you have 3TB or more HDD.
VirtuMVP - used to switch between integrated and discrete GPU on the fly without removing hardware.
Intel Rapid Start - uses SSD to cache programs from a HDD. Use this if you have too small SSD for OS, otherwise useless.
*Not Recommended*

Intel Smart Connect - periodically wakes PC from sleep and updates programs.
*Anything Else Under Utilities* - more info can be found here.




Settings...
*Note: Pictures are for reference only and do not reflect the settings that should be set.*


Spoiler: OC Tweaker: Miscellaneous






Spoiler: Example Image






*Advanced Turbo 30/50/100: Disabled*
_~Lazy feature that attempts to overclock the CPU for you. It will do a sloppy job._

*Load Optimized CPU OC Setting: Disabled*
_~Lazy feature that attempts to change BIOS settings to best suite overclocking CPU. Another sloppy job._

*Load Optimized GPU OC Setting: Disabled*
_~Same as above but for IGPU. This is a no-no for any self respecting overclocker._

*Save 1st/2nd/3rd User Default*
_~VERY useful feature used to save every BIOS setting to a profile, in case something gets changed unexpectedly._

*Load 1st/2nd/3rd User Default*
_~Changes every BIOS setting to what is currently saved as the profile._





Spoiler: OC Tweaker: CPU Configuration






Spoiler: Example Image







*CPU Ratio: All Core*
_~For the purposes of this guide, we want to work with all cores at once in the CPU.
~You can experiment if you like on setting each core individually. Maybe it might help on those ugly Prime95 Core Errors.







_

*All Core: 33*
_~This setting will be changed later.
~Formerly known as Max Ratio.
~Main overclock setting that sets the CPU speed.
~Core Speed = Ratio x FSB (BCLK). So 33 x 100MHz = 3300MHz = 3.3GHz = 3.3 billion decisions a second.
~Total Speed = Core Speed x Core Count = 3.3GHz x 4 = 13.2GHz = 13.2 billion decisions a second.
~Hyper-Threading CPUs get around 10% more performance in gaming, and 20%-50% more performance in multimedia apps._

*Host Clock Override (BCLK): 100.0 MHz*
_~BCLK stands for Base CLocK.
~Also known as Front Side Bus (FSB).
~Do NOT change this. leave it at 100, otherwise you risk damaging things.
~For advanced users: 95 to 105 is OK but should never be exceeded._

*Spread Spectrum: Disabled*
_~If enabled CPU-Z will report 99.8 instead of 100.
~Spread Spectrum is used for labs to help reduce EMI. Read the Nerdy stuff here..._

*Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled*
_~Also known as Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology (EIST).
~This feature lets the CPU use multipliers in between the idle and running multipliers.
~Normally the CPU would only be able to be either x16 idle or x33 running.
~With EIST, the CPU can now go from x16 to x20 to x25 to x33.
~Very useful if the CPU does not actually require 100% speed/voltage to do a task._

*Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled*
_~This lets us use Additional Turbo Voltage._

*Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto*
_~This setting will be changed later.
~This is just like the Offset but works ONLY when the CPU is not in idle state.
~The Offset works ALL the time, even at idle. This setting will allow you to keep a low Offset, and low idle voltage, while still getting the Vcore boost needed for full speed._

*Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled*
_~Leave this disabled unless you are going for a HUGE overclock. Known to cause several boot problems and sleep issues.
~This settings helps A LOT in getting a huge overclock (4.7GHz+) stable...
~However, it may cause your computer to NOT wake up after you Sleep it.
_
*~This is not always true, so test it to be sure if it causes problems.*

*Core Current Limit: Max
Long Duration Power Limit: Max
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Max
Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max*
_~To get "Max", type in 10000 and press Enter.
~These are simply power limits. They are only used to stop the CPU from using a certain amount of watts/amps.
~But since we are overclocking, we don't care for limits and should set them to max.
~It will not hurt the CPU at all (it won't suddenly use 1000 amps and blow up). Its not what it will use, just a limit of what it can use.
~This *won't* allow the CPU to user more than is should either. These are NOT safety limits._

*GT OverClocking Support: Disabled*
_~Controls whether the IGPU (Internal GPU in the CPU) will be overclocked._





Spoiler: OC Tweaker: Voltage Configuration






Spoiler: Example Image









Spoiler: Technical Image







*Power Saving Mode: Disabled*
_~If this option is not shown then don't worry about it.
~No power saving when trying to overclock.
~This is a proprietary feature from ASRock and simply lowers your Vcore by 0.1v to "save power"._

*CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode*
_~Offset and Fixed are explained in the C States part of the next section._

*Offset Voltage: +0.005v*
_~Also known as Vcore, and Vcc.
~Master Control that controls how much voltage your CPU gets._

*CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2 or Level 3 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)*
_~When a CPU increases to max speed, the Vcore usually tends to drop down. This is known as Vdroop. If the Vcore drops down too much, it can lead to stability issues. To combat this, CPU LLC was made to offset this loss. Level 5 (0%) will net you the least compensation, Level 3 (50%) an average compensation, and Level 1 (100%) the most compensation. You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS, during load in Windows as reported by CPU-Z.
~Level 1 seems to spike your Vcore up really high during load, so I do not recommend using that._

*IGPU Voltage Offset: Auto*
_~This option is only shown if your motherboard supports Intel's Internal-GPU (the GPU inside the CPU).
~I wouldn't mess with this setting. You should have a separate GPU card anyways._

*IGPU Load-Line Calibration: Auto*
_~This option is only shown if your motherboard supports Intel's Internal-GPU (the GPU inside the CPU).
~Works the same as CPU LLC but for the IGPU. I wouldn't mess with this either._

*DRAM Voltage: 1.5v (up to 1.65v)*
_~Memory Voltage: Leave this at 1.5v or 1.65v if you have certain memory chips that take 1.65v.
~I don't recommend trying to overclock memory. The performance gain will be unnoticeable and may make overclocking the CPU tougher.
~Do *NOT* go past 1.65v or you risk damaging chipsets and/or RAM._

*VTT Voltage (VCCIO): Auto*
_~Also goes by the name IMC, QPI / DRAM, and QPI / VTT.
~Controls the voltage sent to the Integrated Memory Controller (IMC) inside the CPU and the PCI-E Controller on the motherboard.
~This rarely will ever affect an overclock. Change only if you get a BSOD related to this._

*PCH Voltage: Auto*
_~Controls the voltage being sent into the Platform Controller Hub (PCH) on the motherboard.
~This should not affect an overclock. Do not mess with this setting._

*CPU PLL Voltage (VCCPLL): Auto*
_~Too hard to explain what this does...
~Stands for Phase Lock Loop. This can can help with a big overclock. Leave it on Auto for now._

*System Agent Voltage (VCCSA): Auto*
_~Controls the voltage sent to nearly everything on the motherboard not already mentioned.
~Do NOT ever change this._





Spoiler: OC Tweaker: DRAM Configuration






Spoiler: Example Image







*Load XMP Setting: Auto*
_~Try not to use this. It attempts to auto load DRAM settings based on a pre-defined profile. But you are advanced enough to set this stuff manually (see below this)._

*DRAM Frequency: DDR3-xxxx*
_~Set to the speed your RAM is rated at; for me it's 1600._

*DRAM tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS: x-x-x-xx*
_~These are written on your RAM chips in that order. For me it's 9, 9, 9, 24._

*Command Rate (CR): 2N*
_~The delay between chip select and command, or the number of clock cycles needed to send data.
~Lower the better. 2N is most likely default.
~1N can be used but has a slight chance to produce instability and provides no real performance gain._

*Everything else should be left unchanged or set to Auto.*
_~These settings don't make much of a difference in performance and can easily make the system unstable._





Spoiler: Advanced: CPU Configuration






Spoiler: Example Image







*Intel Hyper Threading Technology: Enabled*
_~Setting for Hyperthreading for CPUs like i7-2600k / i7-3770k.
~If you have this setting Disabled, you pretty much wasted $100 as this is the one extra thing you get from i5-2500k / i5-3570k.
~Does disabling hyper-threading increase performance? No._

*Active Processor Cores: All*
_~Controls what cores are enabled in your CPU. Don't change this setting._



Spoiler: C States



*C States are the main functions of a CPU. Below is an image describing each C State.
C1E does not affect any normal overclock. It can somtimes affect an extreme overclock like 6GHz. Don't change this setting.
The other C states can cause you to BSOD when idling when using Offset VCore mode. You shouldn't BSOD if you are using Fixed VCore mode.*


Spoiler: Show Image






Quote:


> *So heres your 2 options:*
> 
> _Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)_
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> 
> _Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling._
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
> Package C State Support: Auto
> 
> *Which one is better?*
> Neither is "better". The first one will save you power and money, the second one will ensure you have 100% CPU power all the time. Some choose the 2nd option because they don't care about the electric bill and they like to have the best stability and power they can have. If, like me, you choose the 1st option, you will not be penalized.
> 
> *Don't forget that each one can still use Sleep / Hibernate both of which will reduce the PC power usage to almost zero.*






*CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled*
_~Do not *ever* disable this. It will shut your CPU off if it gets to hot and prevent damage.
~This will reduce voltage and speed regardless of Offset/Fixed modes, in an attempt to reduce temps.
~This setting DOES NOT control whether the CPU shuts off. That is built into the CPU itself and cannot be controlled._

*No-Execute Memory Protection: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: Enabled*
_~Intel stuff to add more functionality. Don't disable these settings._



Overclocking Limits


Spoiler: Voltage Limits



*Voltage is very important when overclocking. Simply put, too much voltage produces a dead CPU. Too little voltage and the CPU won't turn on.

There are no fail safes for this. It's all up to you to control the voltage.

*

Intel Voltage Limits
(Sandy Bridge / Ivy Bridge) 1. 2nd Gen Intel Datasheet p. 82
2. 3rd Gen Intel Datasheet p. 86 TypeAKAMinMaxDescriptionVᴄᴏʀᴇFixed, Offset, Turbo0.25v1.50vMy recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.VᴄᴄɪᴏVTT, QPI, IMC1.02v1.08vMay rarely help an overclock.VᴄᴄᴘʟʟCPU PLL1.71v1.89vLowering may help an overclock.VᴅʀᴀᴍMemory RAM1.5v1.65vSpecified by manufacturer.VᴄᴄsᴀSystem Agent0.879v0.971vLeave on auto.VᴘᴄʜN/AN/AN/ANot much info on. Leave on auto.VᴀxɢInternal GPU0.25v1.50vLeave on auto.
My recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.
Code:



Code:


[TABLE]  [TR] [TD]Intel Voltage Limits
(Sandy Bridge / Ivy Bridge)[/TH] [/TR] [TR] [TD]1. [URL=http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html]2nd Gen Intel Datasheet[/URL] p. 82
2. [URL=http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html]3rd Gen Intel Datasheet[/URL] p. 86[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Type[/TD] [TD]AKA[/TD] [TD]Min[/TD] [TD]Max[/TD] [TD]Description[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴄᴏʀᴇ[/TD] [TD]Fixed, Offset, Turbo[/TD] [TD]0.25v[/TD] [TD]1.50v[/TD] [TD]My recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴄᴄɪᴏ[/TD] [TD]VTT, QPI, IMC[/TD] [TD]1.02v[/TD] [TD]1.08v[/TD] [TD] May rarely help an overclock.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴄᴄᴘʟʟ[/TD] [TD]CPU PLL[/TD] [TD]1.71v[/TD] [TD]1.89v[/TD] [TD]Lowering may help an overclock.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴅʀᴀᴍ[/TD] [TD]Memory RAM[/TD] [TD]1.5v[/TD] [TD]1.65v[/TD] [TD]Specified by manufacturer.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴄᴄsᴀ[/TD] [TD]System Agent[/TD] [TD]0.879v[/TD] [TD]0.971v[/TD] [TD]Leave on auto.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴘᴄʜ[/TD] [TD]N/A[/TD] [TD]N/A[/TD] [TD]N/A[/TD] [TD]Not much info on. Leave on auto.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴀxɢ[/TD] [TD]Internal GPU[/TD] [TD]0.25v[/TD] [TD]1.50v[/TD] [TD]Leave on auto.
My recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.[/TD] [/TR] [/TABLE]







Spoiler: Temperature Limits



*Temperature isn't nearly as important as voltages now a days. Why? Well, with current technology, fail safes are built directly into the CPU. If the CPU reaches its limits, it will shut off. This prevents any damage from occurring.

So why care about temperatures at all? Well the obvious answer. If the CPU hits the limit, it shuts off. You don't want to be scratching your head for hours trying to figure out why your overclock keeps shutting down the computer. Or worse, it shuts off when your playing games or doing important work.

The CPU also has a throttle limit. If the throttle limit is hit the CPU will reduce voltage and speed. Meaning, your BF3 fps goes from 60 to 10 during a game.

Enough reading all ready. What are the limits?

*

Intel Temperature Limits TypeSandy BridgeIvy BridgeMax98C105CThrottle93C+98C+Optimal85C-90C-Min-50C--50C-(+) = or above. (-) = or below. 
Code:



Code:


[TABLE][TR][TD]Intel Temperature Limits[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Type[/TD][TD]Sandy Bridge[/TD][TD]Ivy Bridge[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Max[/TD][TD]98C[/TD][TD]105C[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Throttle[/TD][TD]93C+[/TD][TD]98C+[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Optimal[/TD][TD]85C-[/TD][TD]90C-[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Min[/TD][TD]-50C-[/TD][TD]-50C-[/TD][/TR][TR][TD](+) = or above. (-) = or below.[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]

*Min: Yes, these are negative values.

Optimal: This is the max temperature you should see in a stress program like prime95. It is used to get a little distance from the max. If you go above it, don't freak out. This number is designed just for that. Stop the test immediately and lower the voltage.

"No way.. I'm going all out!!!" - If you had a car that exploded at 98mph... would you be driving 95mph down the highway. 85mph or below would be much more safer.*



Overclocking...


Spoiler: Required Programs



Quote:


> *Overclocker's Survival Kit (x64)
> This self-extracting .exe was made by me and is safe.
> Move this folder around anywhere you want it.
> Contains SSD Life Free, Crystal Disc Info, CPU-Z, GPU-Z, HWMonitor, RealTemp, and Prime95.
> Up-to-date as of April 4, 2013.
> 
> Recommended for Windows 7/8 64-bit only.*


*Prime95 | Needed to stress test your overclock.
HWMonitor | Master list of voltages, temperatures, and RPMs being used in a PC.
*
Real Temp | Records system temperatures; alternative to HWMonitor.
CPU-Z | Records CPU voltage; displays TONS of system info; alternative to HWMonitor.





Spoiler: The Prime Test



*Either use Prime95 Blend mode or better use...

MY PREFERRED CUSTOM TEST
Match the settings to what is in the picture below and use these settings for every test in this guide.

"Number of torture test threads to run" should be automatically be set to 4 or 8 depending on what CPU you have.

"Memory to use in MB" should be set to 512 x # of GB of RAM installed. 4GB x 512 = 2048. 8GB x 512 = 4096.*



*Be sure to have these advanced options checked. They are not checked by default.
*
_~Click "Cancel" on the Torture Test popup to unlock the menus._







Spoiler: Green Overclocking



Overclocking with minimum power.


Set the CPU multiplier to 50. (Unless you got a perfect chip, then the computer will not boot for a couple of these multipliers.)
Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Voltage to +0.004v.

*(I do not recommend negative voltage: The offset affects idle voltages per multiplier, and Intel has already set the voltage for the idle multiplier. You don't want to drop below what Intel has already tested for you. A negative turbo voltage should not be available nor used. The reason we change voltage past for normal overclocking is because Intel only tests up to x33. Many chips can do more than that, but with what voltage is unknown.)*

*GOAL: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with minimum voltage.

TEST: Pass 10min of "The Prime Test".

PASS: Go to The Final Test.
FAIL: Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.*





Spoiler: Starting off...



At this point you will only be concerned with CPU multiplier.

Set the CPU multiplier to 33.
Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v.

*Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with lowest positive Turbo Boost voltage.

TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".

PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
FAIL: Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.

Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a mild overclock precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.*





Spoiler: Getting closer...



Now we will be working with both CPU multiplier and Turbo Boost Voltage.

All settings should be set from the previous section.

*Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with Turbo Boost voltage increase.

TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".

PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.

Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a nice easy overclock, precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.*





Spoiler: Finding the sweet spot...



Now that you got used to overclocking, we're going to be setting the standards a bit higher.

All settings should be set from the previous section.

*Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier without going over max Vcore during the Test..

TEST: Pass "The Prime Test" for 20min. No crashes, fatal errors, or temps exceeding optimal can occur.

PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot OR raise CPU PLL (max is 1.89v) OR lower CPU PLL (as low as 1.709v).
FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.

Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. Precede to the Final Test.*





Spoiler: The Final Test



This is it, this will let you know if you are stable enough for *normal use*.
*-If you plan on using your CPU very intense all the time, such as Folding, then raise the time from 1 hour to 12+ hours.*
*-Gaming is considered normal use.*

*** Run "The Prime Test" for 1 hour without a crash, FATAL ERROR on any core/thread, AND temps never exceeding optimal. ***

_If you fail, then you can do a couple things:
1. Drop the CPU multiplier by 1.
2. Raise the Turbo Boost Voltage.
3. Raise CPU PLL voltage up to 1.89v., or lower it as low as 1.709v
*Then repeat the test to try and pass.*_
*
From personal experience, if you pass this test, then you are good to go.*



HELP ME!


Spoiler: BSOD LIST



*Does the BSOD screen flash by too quick? Click here.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocker23578*
> 
> *BSOD Codes for LGA 1155 Sandy Bridge
> 0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
> 0x101 = add more vcore
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
> 0x1E = add more vcore
> 0x3B = add more vcore
> 0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
> 0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage
> 0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest, try raising your Ram voltage, or south bridge ICH voltage.
> 0x19 = memory voltage*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> *BSOD Codes for LGA 1155 Ivy Bridge
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r*






The End


Spoiler: Credits...



*If you're quoted in this guide, then thank you. If I used a picture you made, thank you.
More thanks goes out to the entire Overclock.net community.









Other than that, I put this entire guide together by myself. So I thank myself!









Now enjoy that nice overclock and be proud your a member of Overclock.net!!!
If you're not a member. You need to become one. This guide is just one of the millions things that are useful on Overclock.net.

Also...
Woll Smoth approves of this guide.*



*So does Mott Romnoy...*


----------



## Sin0822

it is good to have more guides, very nice work! nice and organized


----------



## crondable

Awesome guide, very clean and organized. Love my Extreme4 Gen3!


----------



## CJRhoades

Nice guide. Rep +

Dunno whether its my board or my chip but I can't do better than 4.3GHz. Hopefully it's not the board because I'd like to upgrade to IB with it.


----------



## BlackVenom

Thanks for the guide! I'm gonna push my rig to it's limits when I find time, just to see what they are. Will probably settle down to 4.0 by Summer, though.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Awesome!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Updated some more stuff, added a new section.

Discovered that Internal PLL Overvoltage will cause Sleep problems.
Discovered that C States can cause a BSOD with offset mode.


----------



## Gerick

My pro3 gen3 asrock motherboard doesn't seem to have cpu load line calibration or a fixed mode, it just has an offset mode.

is there some kind of key combo I have to hold to unlock or show advanced options, or is the pro3 gen3 just without it?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerick*
> 
> My pro3 gen3 asrock motherboard doesn't seem to have cpu load line calibration or a fixed mode, it just has an offset mode.
> is there some kind of key combo I have to hold to unlock or show advanced options, or is the pro3 gen3 just without it?


Not possible. Even my Z68 Pro3 (previous generation to yours) has it. Did you scroll all the way down under Voltage Control in the OC Tweaker menu?


----------



## Gerick

All it offers is "Offset mode", where I can tell it to do auto or +/- 50mV increments. Image below.



So maybe there is something that the pro3 gen3 is missing?


----------



## Gerick

The manual for the Z68 pro3 gen3 also lacks any mention of fixed mode, or a load line calibration option.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerick*
> 
> The manual for the Z68 pro3 gen3 also lacks any mention of fixed mode, or a load line calibration option.


That's pretty weak. I'm not in front of my own comp. at the moment but I'll check for you in the morning if someone else hasn't chimed in on this by then.









EDIT: Weird, I found this on some other person's Pro3 Gen3:

They have everything and for some reason, you don't. Did you update the BIOS?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerick*
> 
> My pro3 gen3 asrock motherboard doesn't seem to have cpu load line calibration or a fixed mode, it just has an offset mode.
> 
> is there some kind of key combo I have to hold to unlock or show advanced options, or is the pro3 gen3 just without it?


If you have already updated your BIOS to version v1.2 here, then what you see is what you get.

Use offset mode like it says in my guide and try to get the best without the PLL Overvoltage and LLC. It will be tough but doable.


----------



## Gerick

Editted the last two to tidy up.

Yes, I updated to 1.2 and the screenshot posted is dated before the 1.2 bios update was available, nearest I can figure is that they intentionally or accidentally removed those options in the update. I tried windows and instant flash bios update options just to rule out there being any oddness there.

For now, I've emailed ASrock about it, but their tech support is down until next month due to their newyear celebrations. My 4ghz overclock seems stable, the hottest I saw it get was 64c, and an average of 55c.


----------



## Derko1

I need some tips/help with my OC. I was able to get it to 4.8GHz.... did 15 hours of Prime95. So I thought that it was pretty stable... BUT! i have an issue with the PC double starting after it's been off for a while. I will turn it on and 2 secs later, it will shutdown and start back up again. It will almost always end up at the blinking cursor and it won't boot up.

So I then cut the power and restart it again and it's fine. It happens every single time after it's been off for a while. If I restart it from windows or shutdown and start right after, it's fine. Anyone experience this?

I've tried offset and fixed voltage, setting different VTT and PLL voltages and nothing. I suspected my Ram, but have been able to do 5 runs of Memtest without any errors.

Any ideas?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I need some tips/help with my OC. I was able to get it to 4.8GHz.... did 15 hours of Prime95. So I thought that it was pretty stable... BUT! i have an issue with the PC double starting after it's been off for a while. I will turn it on and 2 secs later, it will shutdown and start back up again. It will almost always end up at the blinking cursor and it won't boot up.
> 
> So I then cut the power and restart it again and it's fine. It happens every single time after it's been off for a while. If I restart it from windows or shutdown and start right after, it's fine. Anyone experience this?
> 
> I've tried offset and fixed voltage, setting different VTT and PLL voltages and nothing. I suspected my Ram, but have been able to do 5 runs of Memtest without any errors.
> 
> Any ideas?


I'm sorry you wasted so much time testing things before you came here.









This issue is common among ASRock motherboards. Mine does it too sometimes. I'm not sure why it does it, but I know the motherboard is the culprit and that it is a common harmless issue.

Go back and put your settings the way you had them originally.

*My suggestion would be to just change everything to Sleep mode that way your computer will turn off everything except the RAM (<1W of power usage) and save your OS to your RAM, and when you hit a key on your keyboard it will magically turn on instantly as if it never shut off. This should prevent you from experiencing the startup issue, and since you don't even have a internal PLL overvoltage option, you won't experience any Sleep issues either.*


----------



## Derko1

Well that both sucks and gives me relief that it's not something that is dying.

Now ANOTHER issue that I am having... is that several games will crash either when loading at the begining... loading in between levels... or when exiting. The worst is NFS The Run... which will crash and then I can kill it through the task manager, but will BSOD right after I kill it. It's usually that the driver has stopped working... with a 126 BSOD.

Any ideas on what could be causing this?


----------



## griffulas

Nice guide, helped me get stable at 5ghz + rep had been using manual control of vcore, and L1, L2 is working better for me









5hrs on prime95 blend, still trucking going for 12


----------



## sherman9800

Hey all,

Just recently purchased my new rig. Loving it so far and having fun OCing it. Upgraded from a cheapy MSI board and Phenom II X3 720BE to this 2500k. Having trouble getting stable at 4.7GHz and want to push higher for fun but would like to leave it around 4.6-4.7 for daily use. After 15 mins prime 95 blend worker 4 gets an error. Help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

i5-2500k
Corsair H60 (stock fan for now, getting push-pull Gentle Typhoons in a week)
ASRock z68 Extreme3 Gen3

Ambient Temps - 23C
Idle around - 27C
Under load - Max 61C

BIOS settings are below:

BCLK - 100 X 47 Multiplier

Short Duration Limit - 250
Long Duration Limit - 250
Core Current Limit - 250

Vcore - 1.35 in cpu-z
LLC - Level 2
Voltage offset + .090v
Internal PLL - Disabled (possibly need to enable for higher OC's but would like confirmation)

Speedstep - Enabled
Spread Spectrum - Auto

Dram - 1.529v 1600mhz XMP

PCH Voltage - 1.059v
PLL Voltage - 1.832v (I've read that's set pretty high and might want to reduce it)
VTT - 1.047v
VCSSA - 0.925v


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherman9800*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just recently purchased my new rig. Loving it so far and having fun OCing it. Upgraded from a cheapy MSI board and Phenom II X3 720BE to this 2500k. Having trouble getting stable at 4.7GHz and want to push higher for fun but would like to leave it around 4.6-4.7 for daily use. After 15 mins prime 95 blend worker 4 gets an error. Help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Ambient Temps - 23C
> Idle around - 27C
> Under load - Max 61C *<-- REALLY GOOD temps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max under load should be 85C. It will rise alot with vcore but will be perfectly fine. The chip won't even shut down till a whopping 98C.*
> 
> BIOS settings are below:
> 
> BCLK - 100 X 47 Multiplier
> 
> Vcore - 1.35 in cpu-z *Wowsers... thats really low imho. 1.5v is the max for me, and almost all agree that 1.45v is the low max. So I would at least got to 1.4-1.45v and try to get stable at 4800MHz.*
> LLC - Level 2
> Voltage offset + .090v
> Internal PLL - Disabled (possibly need to enable for higher OC's but would like confirmation) *Enabling will help a TON, but It may cause Sleep problems (or it may not, different across boards). Try going to your max vcore before enabling this if you want.*
> 
> Spread Spectrum - Auto *Disable this.*
> 
> Dram - 1.529v 1600mhz XMP
> 
> PCH Voltage - 1.059v _Leave auto._
> PLL Voltage - 1.832v (I've read that's set pretty high and might want to reduce it) *1.89v is the limit, however raising it rarely affects overclocking.*
> VTT - 1.047v _Leave auto._
> VCSSA - 0.925v _Leave auto._


Gave you some tips, which almost all are in my guide.














*(My comments are in bold or italicized.)*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well that both sucks and gives me relief that it's not something that is dying.
> 
> Now ANOTHER issue that I am having... is that several games will crash either when loading at the begining... loading in between levels... or when exiting. The worst is NFS The Run... which will crash and then I can kill it through the task manager, but will BSOD right after I kill it. It's usually that the driver has stopped working... with a 126 BSOD.
> 
> Any ideas on what could be causing this?


That BSOD isn't on the list of related ones to Overclocking the CPU, so I would suspect that your GPU drivers are doing it. I would get the latest drivers from AMD/ATI for your graphics card and make sure that you pass the final test on my guide. Also when you install the drivers, make sure you do a clean install, or use driver sweeper to wipe the old drivers out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griffulas*
> 
> Nice guide, helped me get stable at 5ghz + rep had been using manual control of vcore, and L1, L2 is working better for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1676791/width/600/height/374
> 5hrs on prime95 blend, still trucking going for 12


Lucky!!!









I tried so hard to get 5GHz but my chip won't go more than a min in prime95 at 5GHz even with a 1.52v. But I've learned to let it go...4.9GHz is blazingly fast.


----------



## griffulas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Gave you some tips, which almost all are in my guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(My comments are in bold or italicized.)*
> That BSOD isn't on the list of related ones to Overclocking the CPU, so I would suspect that your GPU drivers are doing it. I would get the latest drivers from AMD/ATI for your graphics card and make sure that you pass the final test on my guide. Also when you install the drivers, make sure you do a clean install, or use driver sweeper to wipe the old drivers out.
> Lucky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried so hard to get 5GHz but my chip won't go more than a min in prime95 at 5GHz even with a 1.52v. But I've learned to let it go...4.9GHz is blazingly fast.


another place i deviate from your guide, i found the sweet spot for my chip to be 1.709 for pll so if you bsod is x0124 try this change i bet it will work

edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info great resource, list of common error codes and causes, if your getting x0124 try lowering pll ive read some 1155 chips like the lower voltage at higher multis

update
12hrs of custom blend if you look my pll voltage is 1.709


----------



## sherman9800

Have currently tried 4.8 on 1.40 fixed vcore with Internal PLL enabled, no dice. Wont even post with these settings, but can get 4.7 running prime 95 blend for a bit with 1.35vcore...

Spread spectrum disabled.
LLC Level - 2

My power supply is the less current Corsair TX550 (non modular). I dont have a crazy setup with the HD6870 not being overclocked with a single 10k Raptor drive and a 500GB HDD and 4 fans plus the H60. Could my power supply being running out of juice trying to get those speeds? Its never shown to have been bad before but I save the BIOS settings and it just continually restarts itself with either no power the peripherals or shuts down right away. I have to clear CMOS and start over again. I've looked at the draw on Real Temp and its hovering around 95w which isnt much. VID is 1.3861.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> That BSOD isn't on the list of related ones to Overclocking the CPU, so I would suspect that your GPU drivers are doing it. I would get the latest drivers from AMD/ATI for your graphics card and make sure that you pass the final test on my guide. Also when you install the drivers, make sure you do a clean install, or use driver sweeper to wipe the old drivers out.


Cool. I think I'll stop playing with the OC settings then... that's really the only two issues I am having with it and seem like they are unrelated to the OC.

I have tried the other drivers too... but still have the same issue. It might just be a problem with the games them selves too. Cause Skyrim runs flawlessly. Above 60fps everywhere and no crashes at all.

Thanks for the help!









I'll probably be back when I get my water set up to try to hit 5.0.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherman9800*
> 
> Have currently tried 4.8 on 1.40 fixed vcore with Internal PLL enabled, no dice. Wont even post with these settings, but can get 4.7 running prime 95 blend for a bit with 1.35vcore...
> 
> Spread spectrum disabled.
> LLC Level - 2
> 
> My power supply is the less current Corsair TX550 (non modular). I dont have a crazy setup with the HD6870 not being overclocked with a single 10k Raptor drive and a 500GB HDD and 4 fans plus the H60. Could my power supply being running out of juice trying to get those speeds? Its never shown to have been bad before but I save the BIOS settings and it just continually restarts itself with either no power the peripherals or shuts down right away. I have to clear CMOS and start over again. I've looked at the draw on Real Temp and its hovering around 95w which isnt much. VID is 1.3861.


http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine

*System Type: 1 physical CPU
Motherboard: Regular - Desktop
CPU Socket: Socket LGA 1155
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 3300 MHz Sandy Bridge
Overclocked: 4800 MHz, 1.4 V
CPU Utilization (TDP): 90% TDP

RAM: 4 Sticks DDR3 SDRAM
Video Card 1: AMD Radeon HD 6870

Regular SATA: 1 HDD
High rpm SATA: 1 HDD

DVD/CDRW Combo Drive: 1 Drive

USB: 4 Devices

Fans
Regular: 4 Fans 120mm;
Water Cooling Kit: Corsair Hydro H60

Keyboard and mouse: Yes

System Load: 90 %

Capacitor Aging (+ W %): 20 %

Minimum PSU Wattage: 486 Watts
Recommended Wattage: 536 Watts*


----------



## sherman9800

Thanks for that. I might look into getting a new power supply. Possibly a silver or gold 750w for Crossfire later as well.

Also, I took griffulas' advice and changed the PLL lower to 1.75 and it was much much better. No restarts, boots first try and just needed more voltage to get up to 5.0 Ghz. Worker 4 is always the culprit on prime and I just clocked it back down to 4.6 as that was the last rock solid stable with much lower voltage. Way better temps but once I get a new PSU and push pull typhoons I will give it a try again for a better stable OC.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherman9800*
> 
> Thanks for that. I might look into getting a new power supply. Possibly a silver or gold 750w for Crossfire later as well.
> 
> Also, I took griffulas' advice and changed the PLL lower to 1.75 and it was much much better. No restarts, boots first try and just needed more voltage to get up to 5.0 Ghz. Worker 4 is always the culprit on prime and I just clocked it back down to 4.6 as that was the last rock solid stable with much lower voltage. Way better temps but once I get a new PSU and push pull typhoons I will give it a try again for a better stable OC.


If you want a great power supply to last you for at least 2-3 years, get one of these:

Non-modular ($90): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139020

Modular ($125): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139012

Personally unless I could find a cheap used HX650, I would get the non-modular V2 one.

I have more power demand then your setup, and both the TX and HX650 worked fine for me.


----------



## griffulas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherman9800*
> 
> Have currently tried 4.8 on 1.40 fixed vcore with Internal PLL enabled, no dice. Wont even post with these settings, but can get 4.7 running prime 95 blend for a bit with 1.35vcore...
> Spread spectrum disabled.
> LLC Level - 2
> My power supply is the less current Corsair TX550 (non modular). I dont have a crazy setup with the HD6870 not being overclocked with a single 10k Raptor drive and a 500GB HDD and 4 fans plus the H60. Could my power supply being running out of juice trying to get those speeds? Its never shown to have been bad before but I save the BIOS settings and it just continually restarts itself with either no power the peripherals or shuts down right away. I have to clear CMOS and start over again. I've looked at the draw on Real Temp and its hovering around 95w which isnt much. VID is 1.3861.


i also hit a brick wall at 4.8, but after using this guide and going from fixed to offset vcore i was able to get to 5ghz no problem so i would try it
ill be posting my bios screens when i get home sometime tonight if that can also be helpful

under 100% load vdroop puts bounces my vcore between 1.486 and 1.520 so it really does need some voltage, but lowering the pll and setting everything but vcore to offset, setting your ram to 1.5x or 1.6x and setting pll to 1.7x should give you some wattage to work with


----------



## Cico14

Been trying to overclock my 2600k. I got it to run stable @ 4.5 GHz and 1.4V, but my max temp while running prime was 97C. For some reason my temps seem really high. I am currently @ 4.2 and 1.25V with a max temp of 75C. Does this sound Okay?


----------



## crondable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cico14*
> 
> Been trying to overclock my 2600k. I got it to run stable @ 4.5 GHz and 1.4V, but my max temp while running prime was 97C. For some reason my temps seem really high. I am currently @ 4.2 and 1.25V with a max temp of 75C. Does this sound Okay?


97C is WAY too hot. You should be able to go a LOT lower with your voltages at those speeds. Average for most chips at 4.5 is somewhere between 1.28 and 1.35.


----------



## Cico14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crondable*
> 
> 97C is WAY too hot. You should be able to go a LOT lower with your voltages at those speeds. Average for most chips at 4.5 is somewhere between 1.28 and 1.35.


I must be doing something wrong then. I feel like it chooses my voltage for me based on what i set my ratio at. I only cpu voltage I messed with was the offset, is this correct?


----------



## Cico14

Took some pictures of my BIOS to maybe see if someone can pin point why my voltage is so high.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Everything looks fine, if you have to much voltage than you would like, start using a negative offset.









Your VID is 1.3561v which means that is what voltage your chip needs at 3.3GHz so I wouldn't see why you would go less than that unless you can and just want to undervolt your chip.

What cooler do you have?

1.4v should NEVER produce 97C on a sandybridge chip unless your running the stock cooler or a failed install of a custom cooler.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *griffulas*
> 
> another place i deviate from your guide, i found the sweet spot for my chip to be 1.709 for pll so if you bsod is x0124 try this change i bet it will work
> 
> edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info great resource, list of common error codes and causes, if your getting x0124 try lowering pll ive read some 1155 chips like the lower voltage at higher multis
> 
> update http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1678354/width/600/height/374]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1678354/width/600/height/374[/URL] 12hrs of custom blend if you look my pll voltage is 1.709[/QUOTE]
> 
> Used a 1.709v PLL and I got way further on 5GHz. I made it to 3:45 with a core failing no crash, where as I was just crashing all the time at 2min max.
> 
> edit: Wowzers! I bumped up the vCore by 1 and the memory voltage up by 2 notches, and I got this!!! It lasted until about the 14min mark. [IMG alt="frown.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/frown.gif Nor sure what to do now... I got a 0x124 BSOD. *I refuse to go any higher on the vcore, so I'll see if something else fixes it.*
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/713510/width/600/height/338/flags/]


----------



## crondable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cico14*
> 
> Took some pictures of my BIOS to maybe see if someone can pin point why my voltage is so high.


Keep dropping that vcore! When I was working on my 4.2 OC, I believe my offset was somewhere around -85, maybe lower! So for 4.0 you should be able to go way lower than where you are. What kind of cooling are you using?


----------



## Cico14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Everything looks fine, if you have to much voltage than you would like, start using a negative offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your VID is 1.3561v which means that is what voltage your chip needs at 3.3GHz so I wouldn't see why you would go less than that unless you can and just want to undervolt your chip.
> What cooler do you have?
> 1.4v should NEVER produce 97C on a sandybridge chip unless your running the stock cooler or a failed install of a custom cooler.


Haha, makes sense. Don't know why I couldn't come up with that.

I have a question about the intel burn test. Does the time period between the tests matter? I feel like the test is kinda of contradicting itself. I ran 4.3 @ an offset on -0.060 and for 18 test before instability. So I changed the offset to -0.050 and it ran for only 3 test. I just tried 4.2 @ an offset of -0.040 and it ran for 6 test...


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cico14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Everything looks fine, if you have to much voltage than you would like, start using a negative offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your VID is 1.3561v which means that is what voltage your chip needs at 3.3GHz so I wouldn't see why you would go less than that unless you can and just want to undervolt your chip.
> What cooler do you have?
> 1.4v should NEVER produce 97C on a sandybridge chip unless your running the stock cooler or a failed install of a custom cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, makes sense. Don't know why I couldn't come up with that.
> 
> I have a question about the intel burn test. Does the time period between the tests matter? I feel like the test is kinda of contradicting itself. I ran 4.3 @ an offset on -0.060 and for 18 test before instability. So I changed the offset to -0.050 and it ran for only 3 test. I just tried 4.2 @ an offset of -0.040 and it ran for 6 test...
Click to expand...

Thats your problem right there. IMHO and from others also, IBT is useless when it comes to stabilizing a SB chip. What it is good at is showing your absolute possible temp for your settings (something you'll never ever see during normal use or even gaming and even prime95).

You need you download prime95 64bit and run Blend mode. If you can pass that for 10,20,30...even 60min, then your very stable IMHO.

http://www.eocfiles.com/bdc86eb1ed2989c30dcd1902e84939ae/motherboard/utilties/p64v2511.zip


----------



## Cico14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Thats your problem right there. IMHO and from others also, IBT is useless when it comes to stabilizing a SB chip. What it is good at is showing your absolute possible temp for your settings (something you'll never ever see during normal use or even gaming and even prime95).
> You need you download prime95 64bit and run Blend mode. If you can pass that for 10,20,30...even 60min, then your very stable IMHO.


Well I was running prime95 previously, but I was getting errors and I noticed that my cpu usage wasn't at 100% all the time. Some times it drop to 50%, 13% ect...


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cico14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Thats your problem right there. IMHO and from others also, IBT is useless when it comes to stabilizing a SB chip. What it is good at is showing your absolute possible temp for your settings (something you'll never ever see during normal use or even gaming and even prime95).
> You need you download prime95 64bit and run Blend mode. If you can pass that for 10,20,30...even 60min, then your very stable IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was running prime95 previously, but I was getting errors and I noticed that my cpu usage wasn't at 100% all the time. Some times it drop to 50%, 13% ect...
Click to expand...

Not sure why. To help the rest of OCN help you with your problems here, setup up the computer build you have right now and display it in your signature: http://www.overclock.net/rigbuilder


----------



## JunkoXan

don't suppose LinX could be a substitue for Prime95 cause i use LinX as my primary stability program?







i do got a Extreme 3 Gen 3 on my list of stuff to get when money is available to me so this guide is pretty simple to follow looks like 4-5 simple steps


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkoXan*
> 
> don't suppose LinX could be a substitue for Prime95 cause i use LinX as my primary stability program?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do got a Extreme 3 Gen 3 on my list of stuff to get when money is available to me so this guide is pretty simple to follow looks like 4-5 simple steps


I would REALLY suggest to use prime95 linked in my last post, instead of IBT for stability.


----------



## griffulas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Used a 1.709v PLL and I got way further on 5GHz. I made it to 3:45 with a core failing no crash, where as I was just crashing all the time at 2min max.
> edit: Wowzers! I bumped up the vCore by 1 and the memory voltage up by 2 notches, and I got this!!! It lasted until about the 14min mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor sure what to do now... I got a 0x124 BSOD. *I refuse to go any higher on the vcore, so I'll see if something else fixes it.*


i would try bumping the pll to 1.789 is the next mark or even lowering a notch heck try both or try increase of VTT
ive come to the conclusion that x124 is vtt/pll up or down and 101 is vcore


----------



## DuvalGunman

Hey everyone, I'm pretty new to OCN and overclocking in general. I'm trying to get my 2500k to 4.8ghz but so far I've only managed 4.6. I feel my core voltage is a bit high at 1.4v but my VID is 1.3661v. Is there anything I can do to lower that and keep it stable? I'm using the offset method explained in the guide but again I'm not very comfortable with voltage peaking at 1.4v+ and temps at almost 90C at 4.8ghz.


----------



## Gerick

Update on the loadline calibration issue with the pro3 gen3 bios. Asrock tech support believes that it wasn't intentional for that to be taken out. Their devs get back from vacation on the 30th and I'll be forwarded a beta bios as soon as possible.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerick*
> 
> Update on the loadline calibration issue with the pro3 gen3 bios. Asrock tech support believes that it wasn't intentional for that to be taken out. Their devs get back from vacation on the 30th and I'll be forwarded a beta bios as soon as possible.


excellent news. maybe you got a wierd bios or something. keep us updated.


----------



## K62-RIG

even though I have a gigabyte board I will give you rep for putting this together. Well Done KennyParker.


----------



## youpekkad

Hi, I have the same board as you and been wondering same thing too.

Do you know if that beta-bios you were talking about is going to be a public release, or if not, do you think I need to contact their support in order to get that?

Although I got my chip stable @ 4,3ghz with good temps, lacking LLC and/or manual vcore is rather annoying...


----------



## epsilon777

Versions of the BETA bios are made available on the ASRock website; under the "Beta Zone" for your product.


----------



## Gerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Hi, I have the same board as you and been wondering same thing too.
> Do you know if that beta-bios you were talking about is going to be a public release, or if not, do you think I need to contact their support in order to get that?
> Although I got my chip stable @ 4,3ghz with good temps, lacking LLC and/or manual vcore is rather annoying...


Probably will show up on the website once it's made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777*
> 
> Versions of the BETA bios are made available on the ASRock website; under the "Beta Zone" for your product.


This is pretty much correct, only, the 1.10A beta is old, don't use it, doesn't have a fix in it.


----------



## pvt.joker

so i just made the switch from an AMD setup to my first new to me Intel setup with the Extreme4 gen 3. Any suggestions on which bios i should look for? Saw the official is 1.10 currently, is there a beta bios that works better or has better stability? Not gonna go crazy, but looking to hit 4.6-4.8 for a daily OC. Any info would be helpful... Thanks.


----------



## crondable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> so i just made the switch from an AMD setup to my first new to me Intel setup with the Extreme4 gen 3. Any suggestions on which bios i should look for? Saw the official is 1.10 currently, is there a beta bios that works better or has better stability? Not gonna go crazy, but looking to hit 4.6-4.8 for a daily OC. Any info would be helpful... Thanks.


I believe the 1.10 official is the best way to go right now. Latest beta BIOS is a bit older if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## kennyparker1337

bump


----------



## youpekkad

Has anybody tried a new betabios for z68 pro3 gen3 and what does it do excatly?

I havent tried it yet because i am not 100% sure what it does/if it is THAT betabios that should enable LLC etc


----------



## Gerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Has anybody tried a new betabios for z68 pro3 gen3 and what does it do excatly?
> I havent tried it yet because i am not 100% sure what it does/if it is THAT betabios that should enable LLC etc


Its unrelated AFAIK, it is to fix some intel chipset bug with virtualization.


----------



## mtbiker033

I got a p67 extreme4 gen 3 & a 2500k a few days ago









the board has been great to work with so far. I was able to get a 46x oc with 1.345vcore fixed. Is the offset voltage necessary?

also, I use a steel series Xai mouse and when I first put my system together it worked in bios, after installing the xai software, it no longer works in there? Anyone else have this?


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> also, I use a steel series Xai mouse and when I first put my system together it worked in bios, after installing the xai software, it no longer works in there? Anyone else have this?


Quite common, try one of their beta BIOS reversions.

By the way, good job on the guide, nice to see more and more available in the Intel section.







+rep.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> Quite common, try one of their beta BIOS reversions.


ok thanks for the reply! no big issue really.

really liking this asrock board now at 4700mhz


----------



## exzacklyright

I found a stable prime-95 12 hours on my before and after settings. On the before settings I was getting the infamous 0x124 idle bsod. Haven't got one yet on the after settings. Any idea why the after settings produce the same result but 10 degrees hotter? How do I test PLL voltage?

*Before*:

* Advanced Turbo 50 - Disabled
* Load Optimized CPU OC Settings - Turbo 4.6GHz
* Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
* Intel SpeedStep Technology - Enabled
* Core Current Limit - 150
* Host Clock Overrride (BCLK) - 100.0MHz
* SpeedSpectrum - Disabled
* DRAM Configuration - RAM stock settings --> 1.5v 1600mhz
* CPU Core Voltage - Fixed Mode - 1.36v
* CPU Load-Line Calibration - Level 1
* Everything else on Auto except for the c3/c6 states to disabled.


*After*:

* Ratio: Manual Max Ratio = 46
* Advanced Turbo 50 - Disabled
* Turbo Boost Power - Manual
* Short Duration Power Limit - 250
* Long Duration Power Limit - 250
* Core current Limit - 250
* Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
* Intel SpeedStep Technology - Enabled
* Core Current Limit - 150
* Host Clock Overrride (BCLK) - 100.0MHz
* SpeedSpectrum - Disabled
* DRAM Configuration - RAM stock settings --> 1.5v 1600mhz
* CPU Core Voltage - Fixed Mode - 1.395v
* CPU Load-Line Calibration - Level 2
* Everything else on Auto

vccio/PTT = 1.05, pll = 1.627

VID = 1.3761, vcore = 1.368.... so an offset of = *-.0081 or -.001* Whenever I go to offset mode and disable the c3/c6 states my computer won't boot! Am I doing something wrong?

Any idea why my temps are like 10 degrees hotter?


----------



## mtbiker033

my guess would be the higher vcore


----------



## mtbiker033

this really is a great guide, by going through the whole thing I have a nice 4.6oc with all power saving features on!

+1


----------



## Jard

Hi,

I followed the initial setup guide and I'm a little confused. Every time I bump up the ratio my Vcore also bumps way up. This is with the voltage in Offset mode and using +0.050 V.

So at a ratio of 33 I got a reading of 1.240 V.
At a ratio of 35 I got a reading of 1.304 V.
At a ratio of 37 I got a reading of 1.368 V.

Did I miss a setting or am I just confused? I was trying to find my highest ratio using "stock" voltage, like the "Starting off" section in the guide.

Thanks!


----------



## Jard

Sorry, it's a P67 Extreme4 Gen3 (1.10 BIOS)and i5-2500K.

The flip side of this is I can reset all defaults, set it to ASRock's turbo 4.4GHz setting, and it's stable; Vcore 1.304 with temps in the low 60s.

So I could just leave it alone.


----------



## Xanatos

Good guide. The note about the c states is interesting.

The command rate should depend on the memory specs. My memory is recommended to be set at 2N. But the system seemed stable on either setting.

With a 2500K and Extreme6, my settings are: 4.4GHz, offset +0.020 (~1.288v), LLC 5.
4.5GHz requires a bit more vcore.


----------



## griffulas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> I found a stable prime-95 12 hours on my before and after settings. On the before settings I was getting the infamous 0x124 idle bsod. Haven't got one yet on the after settings. Any idea why the after settings produce the same result but 10 degrees hotter? How do I test PLL voltage?
> *Before*:
> * Advanced Turbo 50 - Disabled
> * Load Optimized CPU OC Settings - Turbo 4.6GHz
> * Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
> * Intel SpeedStep Technology - Enabled
> * Core Current Limit - 150
> * Host Clock Overrride (BCLK) - 100.0MHz
> * SpeedSpectrum - Disabled
> * DRAM Configuration - RAM stock settings --> 1.5v 1600mhz
> * CPU Core Voltage - Fixed Mode - 1.36v
> * CPU Load-Line Calibration - Level 1
> * Everything else on Auto except for the c3/c6 states to disabled.
> 
> *After*:
> * Ratio: Manual Max Ratio = 46
> * Advanced Turbo 50 - Disabled
> * Turbo Boost Power - Manual
> * Short Duration Power Limit - 250
> * Long Duration Power Limit - 250
> * Core current Limit - 250
> * Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
> * Intel SpeedStep Technology - Enabled
> * Core Current Limit - 150
> * Host Clock Overrride (BCLK) - 100.0MHz
> * SpeedSpectrum - Disabled
> * DRAM Configuration - RAM stock settings --> 1.5v 1600mhz
> * CPU Core Voltage - Fixed Mode - 1.395v
> * CPU Load-Line Calibration - Level 2
> * Everything else on Auto
> vccio/PTT = 1.05, pll = 1.627
> VID = 1.3761, vcore = 1.368.... so an offset of = *-.0081 or -.001* Whenever I go to offset mode and disable the c3/c6 states my computer won't boot! Am I doing something wrong?
> Any idea why my temps are like 10 degrees hotter?


vccio should be left alone this could account for some of the heat, i would increase the pll should get you into windows 1.7 was my sweet spot could go any lower
also more turbo wattage will = more heat


----------



## casp1887

Nice Guide, I've just got one problem, somehow i don't have a "Power Saving Mode" option on my ASRock Z68 Extreme4

Bios: 1.60

EDIT: Updated my bios to the newest version (1.70) , but there's still no "Power Saving Mode" option.


----------



## mrw1986

Hey guys,

So I finally had the time to overclock my 2500k. I'm running an ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3. I was able to push it to 5ghz (50x100) @ 1.45v (under load in CPU-Z) at only 60C after an hour of Prime95 Blend. Is this acceptable for a 24/7 overclock? I don't fold or anything so it won't be under stress unless I'm gaming or transcoding a movie to my PS3. I also passed 10 rounds of IntelBurnTest and OCCT for an hour. I believe the max volts for a 2500k is 1.52v so I feel pretty comfortable. My PLL voltage is 1.709v.

What is everyone's opinion on this? Is this safe for 24/7 usage?

Thanks again,
Matt


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrw1986*
> 
> Hey guys,
> So I finally had the time to overclock my 2500k. I'm running an ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3. I was able to push it to 5ghz (50x100) @ 1.45v (under load in CPU-Z) at only 60C after an hour of Prime95 Blend. Is this acceptable for a 24/7 overclock? I don't fold or anything so it won't be under stress unless I'm gaming or transcoding a movie to my PS3. I also passed 10 rounds of IntelBurnTest and OCCT for an hour. I believe the max volts for a 2500k is 1.52v so I feel pretty comfortable. My PLL voltage is 1.709v.
> What is everyone's opinion on this? Is this safe for 24/7 usage?
> Thanks again,
> Matt


Thats a good OC, have you done any benchmarks to actually see what the performance is compared to lower OC or stock?

Also I would prob let prim95 run overnight if you plan on keeping it a 24/7 OC, just in case. You wouldnt want to be deep into a gaming session and get an issue.


----------



## Gerick

The pro3 gen3 will not be getting load line calibration, I was just told via email.

I'd avoid that Asrock board in the future :-/


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerick*
> 
> The pro3 gen3 will not be getting load line calibration, I was just told via email.
> I'd avoid that Asrock board in the future :-/


Hmm why would they remove that? What about manual vcore? Do you have it, cause I dont...

I am kinda regretting my choice of getting this board now to be honest...I really have no idea why they released gen3 version of famous z68 pro3 board and removed such essential features....It feels like brainfart some sort which they realised now but are too lazy to fix it.


----------



## Gerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Hmm why would they remove that? What about manual vcore? Do you have it, cause I dont...
> I am kinda regretting my choice of getting this board now to be honest...I really have no idea why they released gen3 version of famous z68 pro3 board and removed such essential features....It feels like brainfart some sort which they realised now but are too lazy to fix it.


That's what it amounts to.

The previous generation motherboard had it, as does the next, so why the hell would any programmer take it out of the pro3 gen3?


----------



## rctrucker

I noticed most people here are running SB, but any idea of a temp to stay below for SB-E? Also there are a few more options on my Asrock Extreme9, but most of them are self explanatory.


----------



## rctrucker

So I finally have some decent temps for my H100 and I'm starting to push my 3930k.

I will say that going from +.05v offset to +1.00v offset is a monster jump for this chip.

At 4.6ghz a +.05v offset will give you 1.4v Vcore loaded. That is with LLC at lvl2.

Although it would depend on how high you get before you have to change the offset, seeing as it scales with the core clock.

This is on an ASrock extreme9


----------



## jose06

I need a little help whats the difference between +0.005v and +0.05v off set
Mines is currently set at +0.005


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jose06*
> 
> I need a little help whats the difference between +0.005v and +0.05v off set
> Mines is currently set at +0.005


+0.005 offset adds (+) .005v per 100mhz the cpu is clocked at.
Quote:


> DVID Offset: With SB and SBe we have SVID, and SVID will change the VCore unless the VCore is explicitly set. At 4 GHz my VID will be 1.30v, at 4.1 it will then be 1.315v, at 4.3 it will be 1.335v. Setting DVID is setting a positive or negative offset onto that VID. The issue is that VID changes with frequency, so if you set a +0.100v offset, at 4GHz it would be 1.4v, at 4.1 GHz it would be 1.415v, and at 4.3 GHz it would be 1.435v. You can't control the final VID on these CPUs, so I do not recommend using DVID offset, but if you want the voltage to drop when the frequency drops then you need to use it. Please set the maximum frequency you wish to achieve, and disable all power saving features (EIST, C1E, C3/C6 states). Then boot into Windows and then restart and go into BIOS. Your max SVID bin for that frequency should now be your VID. Set the offset off this voltage, and then save, that will be your max VCore. If you increase the frequency more, then do that again, SVID might or might not change the VCore.


See this thread.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casp1887*
> 
> Nice Guide, I've just got one problem, somehow i don't have a "Power Saving Mode" option on my ASRock Z68 Extreme4
> 
> Bios: 1.60
> 
> EDIT: Updated my bios to the newest version (1.70) , but there's still no "Power Saving Mode" option.


When overclocking, per the guide, you don't want Power Saving Mode on anyways, so if you don't have the option, simply don't worry about it.


----------



## rickyman0319

Ratio: Manual Max Ratio = 45
* Advanced Turbo 50 - Disabled
* Turbo Boost Power - Manual
* Short Duration Power Limit - 500
* Long Duration Power Limit - 500
* Core current Limit - 300
* Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
* Intel SpeedStep Technology - Enabled
* Host Clock Overrride (BCLK) - 100.0MHz
* SpeedSpectrum - Disabled
* DRAM Configuration - RAM stock settings --> 1.5v 1600mhz

Voltage Control: all auto except PPL level is LVL3

is this correct?


----------



## Rivers112

Hi just wanted to say great guide









Hopefully I'm doing right



thanks again.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rivers112*
> 
> Hi just wanted to say great guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'm doing right
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1884058/width/600/height/318
> 
> thanks again.










Looks like your good to go! You can always test further if you feel the need for more stability, otherwise enjoy that great overclock!


----------



## Rivers112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your good to go! You can always test further if you feel the need for more stability, otherwise enjoy that great overclock!


Yea thanks I'm am enjoying. I actually went ahead and did some more adjustments mainly lowering my Vcore











and my rig


----------



## steven88

is running prime 95 blend just fine? or do you recommend prime 95 custom with the amount of RAM you have?

thanks again, this is a great guide


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> is running prime 95 blend just fine? or do you recommend prime 95 custom with the amount of RAM you have?
> 
> thanks again, this is a great guide


I personaly think running blend normal is perfectly fine. It seems to break nearly all unstable OCs.

With that said, a custom will net you more stability. More stability is never a bad thing.

So in the end, up to you.


----------



## youpekkad

Hey guys.

Do you know if it is possible to downgrade your bios? I have this pro3 gen3 and like I said, my bios lacks LLC, proper voltage-control (no fixed mode, can only adjust offset by 0,05v intervals) and yeah really bugs me to see that someone with the same mobo has all of those...Btw I used P1.20 and now I use the latest beta P1.20A.

I emailed asrock too to ask them, but still I have been using 4,[email protected],28v no problems so it´s not the end of the world, It´s just that 4,5ghz and beyond becomes little tricky because of vdroop and poor voltage-control (+50mv offset is almost stable, +100mv gives more than is necessary etc.)

Anyone else using this same mobo besides gerick who already posted here?

Thanks.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Do you know if it is possible to downgrade your bios? I have this pro3 gen3 and like I said, my bios lacks LLC, proper voltage-control (no fixed mode, can only adjust offset by 0,05v intervals) and yeah really bugs me to see that someone with the same mobo has all of those...Btw I used P1.20 and now I use the latest beta P1.20A.
> I emailed asrock too to ask them, but still I have been using 4,[email protected],28v no problems so it´s not the end of the world, It´s just that 4,5ghz and beyond becomes little tricky because of vdroop and poor voltage-control (+50mv offset is almost stable, +100mv gives more than is necessary etc.)
> Anyone else using this same mobo besides gerick who already posted here?
> Thanks.


If you have the older bios downloaded, you can always flash back to an older version. Might not be able to from the windows updater version, but directly in the bios should work fine.


----------



## Khoulle

Could I go higher than this with less temps? My cooler is Hyper 212 Evo double fanned. Should I lower the Vcore more to see if it is still stable? Etc?


----------



## steven88

this post is for Khoulle

hmm, thats weird, you're only running 1.300 vcore...thats not really that high to begin with...and a hyper 212 double fan should cool it relatively well...whats your ambient? and what case do you have?

I would say thats the limit...the only thing left to do is get better cooling, then you can push it further...cuz you're pretty close to 80C right now


----------



## Khoulle

Ambient?

CoolerMaster HAF 912


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khoulle*
> 
> Ambient?
> CoolerMaster HAF 912


ya, ambient...what was the room temp when you did the run?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khoulle*
> 
> Ambient?
> 
> CoolerMaster HAF 912


Ambient is your room temperature, and is the key to telling what any temperature in a PC really means.

For instant if you have a super hot room, and your CPU runs hot, its probably normal. On the other hand, if your room temp is cold, and your CPU runs hot then you have a problem.

If you have a thermostat that controls your AC/Heat then just check that and convert the F to C. Just search google "xx F to C". Otherwise "cold/average/hot" will have to do.

It seems though from your picture that your chip idles at 30C'ish so that seems fairly normal. But at 1.3v you shouldn't get 80C max. With that said though, if you don't feel like messing with things just see what your temps are under normal conditions, because even *hardcore gaming won't get you as high as stress testers.*

80C is safe for 24/7. Even 90C can be safe, but would be very odd and fixable. 100C and your chip will shutdown to *prevent* damage from ever occurring. So don't worry about damaging your chip.

*Conclusion: If you like your current 4800 then keep it. If you try and go any higher with vCore, you might have a temp problem.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Do you know if it is possible to downgrade your bios? I have this pro3 gen3 and like I said, my bios lacks LLC, proper voltage-control (no fixed mode, can only adjust offset by 0,05v intervals) and yeah really bugs me to see that someone with the same mobo has all of those...Btw I used P1.20 and now I use the latest beta P1.20A.
> I emailed asrock too to ask them, but still I have been using 4,[email protected],28v no problems so it´s not the end of the world, It´s just that 4,5ghz and beyond becomes little tricky because of vdroop and poor voltage-control (+50mv offset is almost stable, +100mv gives more than is necessary etc.)
> Anyone else using this same mobo besides gerick who already posted here?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the older bios downloaded, you can always flash back to an older version. Might not be able to from the windows updater version, but directly in the bios should work fine.
Click to expand...

I think even windows flasher will work. If not you can save the BIOS file to a flash drive and flash it in the BIOS.

The BIOS does not care what version you try and give it as long as it is for that motherboard. Old or New is does not care.


----------



## GenoWhirl

I feel like my temps are way too high for my overclock I have a hyper evo cooler. Offset is at 0.05v I'm thinking of lower it at see I will still be stable ran prime 95 for 40 minutes in this test.



all my settings are the same as the guide.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoWhirl*
> 
> I feel like my temps are way too high for my overclock I have a hyper evo cooler. Offset is at 0.05v I'm thinking of lower it at see I will still be stable ran prime 95 for 40 minutes in this test.
> 
> all my settings are the same as the guide.


I would look into a better cooler to go any higher than that. You could of course re-seat your current cooler and make sure that isn't the problem first.


----------



## GenoWhirl

I just changed it from offset to fixed mode at 1.305v but under load it doesn't go past 1.248v while running prime for 30mins and been steady around 68C


----------



## Madiator

I signed up to the forums to say thanks for this guide. I have never overclocked before and your explanation was very clear and thorough. Thanks to you I was able to get my 2500k up to 4.9Ghz


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madiator*
> 
> I signed up to the forums to say thanks for this guide. I have never overclocked before and your explanation was very clear and thorough. Thanks to you I was able to get my 2500k up to 4.9Ghz


Awesome!







Thats exactly where I got to!


----------



## tootercomputer

Boy, it took me a while to get registered with this forum. I'm visually impaired to a significant extent though I can still drive in daylight and I still work, but those garbled words kill me, finally had to resort to the audio which is not always easy.

Anyway, like the last poster, I signed up for this forum mostly to thank kennypark1337 for a terrific thread. I'm building my first ASRock, the z68 Extreme3. So far, I've only put in the memory, the i5 2500K, the CM Hyper 212, and posted into the "UEFI" (it will take a while to get used to that term). I've built a number of systems in the past, th is my first ASRock. My best current system is an i7 Lynfield OCed to 3.6GHz on air.

I just got the parts for this build on Tuesday and have been too busy with work to really play, but plan to move forward this weekend. However, already, I've been able to post at 4.2GHz without adjusting ANYTHING except the multiplier (or whatever it's called here)!. Amazing. I'm going to have some fun. Current memory is some 4g Vengeance Corsair 1600 I have that runs default 1333. I'm going to see how fast I can push the CPU multiplier with the memory set to 1600. I used to run it at 1640 on my i7 Lynfield system at 8-8-8-2x-something before I replaced it with 8g of memory.

I tend to look for the sweet spot when OCing, what does the chip and mobo give me without pushing too much voltage.

I'm open to suggestions on where to start tweaking cpu voltage with this. Anything in addition to the vcore? I'm still learning the UEFI and will take my time and learn it before trying anything rash.

Thanks.

marty


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Boy, it took me a while to get registered with this forum. I'm visually impaired to a significant extent though I can still drive in daylight and I still work, but those garbled words kill me, finally had to resort to the audio which is not always easy.
> 
> Anyway, like the last poster, I signed up for this forum mostly to thank kennypark1337 for a terrific thread. I'm building my first ASRock, the z68 Extreme3. So far, I've only put in the memory, the i5 2500K, the CM Hyper 212, and posted into the "UEFI" (it will take a while to get used to that term). I've built a number of systems in the past, th is my first ASRock. My best current system is an i7 Lynfield OCed to 3.6GHz on air.
> 
> I just got the parts for this build on Tuesday and have been too busy with work to really play, but plan to move forward this weekend. However, already, I've been able to post at 4.2GHz without adjusting ANYTHING except the multiplier (or whatever it's called here)!. Amazing. I'm going to have some fun. Current memory is some 4g Vengeance Corsair 1600 I have that runs default 1333. I'm going to see how fast I can push the CPU multiplier with the memory set to 1600. I used to run it at 1640 on my i7 Lynfield system at 8-8-8-2x-something before I replaced it with 8g of memory.
> 
> I tend to look for the sweet spot when OCing, what does the chip and mobo give me without pushing too much voltage.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions on where to start tweaking cpu voltage with this. Anything in addition to the vcore? I'm still learning the UEFI and will take my time and learn it before trying anything rash.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> marty


For any moderate overclock, you only need to mess with vCore. when you get in the 4.7GHz+ range, you may need mess with other settings.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> For any moderate overclock, you only need to mess with vCore. when you get in the 4.7GHz+ range, you may need mess with other settings.


Okay, thanks. I'm not used to an OC of 1.4GHz as being called "moderate".


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Well I WAS going to do some homework, then head over to meet with my broker but this thread has just inspired me to go build some rigs instead mwahahaha!



















+1 !


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For any moderate overclock, you only need to mess with vCore. when you get in the 4.7GHz+ range, you may need mess with other settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, thanks. I'm not used to an OC of 1.4GHz as being called "moderate".
Click to expand...

Yeah, it is very weird but a 4.4GHz can be achieved without modifying vCore on 75% of i5-2500k's. Thats why this chip exploded in sales. It whooped EVERYTHING in performance, even AMD's new "Bulldozer" that came after it. Just destroyed everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diabloSUCKS*
> 
> Well I WAS going to do some homework, then head over to meet with my broker but this thread has just inspired me to go build some rigs instead mwahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 !


You're too popular.


----------



## diabloSUCKS

So lame...

LOL


----------



## tootercomputer

Thanks for the response. Yes these chips do seem to be awesome.

But I'm puzzled. I'm running OCCT ver. 4.1, and I simply bumped the multiplier to40 (and I have my memory set to 1600), and did not touch anything else in the OC portion of the bios. Per OCCT, my vcore is 1.26. Is not the set vcore 1.10? If so, how did my vcore get up to 1.26? BTW, it's running in the low 50s. Thanks.

Update: I lowered the mult to the default of 33, and the vcore dropped to 1.17 in the bios. When I bumped it back up to 40 or 42, the vcore went back up to 1.26 to 1.28. So is there a setting that disengaged the vcore from the multiplier? They seem to be linked. Am I'm seeing this both in the bios and via OCCT.

marty


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Thanks for the response. Yes these chips do seem to be awesome.
> But I'm puzzled. I'm running OCCT ver. 4.1, and I simply bumped the multiplier to40 (and I have my memory set to 1600), and did not touch anything else in the OC portion of the bios. Per OCCT, my vcore is 1.26. Is not the set vcore 1.10? If so, how did my vcore get up to 1.26? BTW, it's running in the low 50s. Thanks.
> Update: I lowered the mult to the default of 33, and the vcore dropped to 1.17 in the bios. When I bumped it back up to 40 or 42, the vcore went back up to 1.26 to 1.28. So is there a setting that disengaged the vcore from the multiplier? They seem to be linked. Am I'm seeing this both in the bios and via OCCT.
> marty


if you want the board to run 1.10 vcore, then manually input it

btw, i don't think its a good idea to run an overclock with that low of a vcore...it might cause stability issue...besides, raising it to 1.25 to 1.30 is the norm for a small overclock...it won't hurt your temps either


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> if you want the board to run 1.10 vcore, then manually input it
> btw, i don't think its a good idea to run an overclock with that low of a vcore...it might cause stability issue...besides, raising it to 1.25 to 1.30 is the norm for a small overclock...it won't hurt your temps either


Okay, I could manually put it in. I guess my question, though, is that, when upping the multiplier, it also appears to automatically bump up the vcore, That's fine, but when I read of people simply upping their multiplier and getting 4+ GHz, I thought that was with the default vcore. I guess not.

Anyway, right now, I have my mult at 4.5, with a vcore reading of 1.27. I have my vengeance or dominator corsair memory (I can't recall which, I bought this a few years ago, it sat on the shelf for a while, but it's good memory), I have it running at 1600 at 8-8-8-24. I've run prime95 with no errors, now I'm running OCCT again.

I bumped the mult up to 47 and the system crashed. I probably can up the voltage on some settings if so inclined (PLL, something like that), but I suspect 4.5 is my sweet spot, and that's fine. I'm still playing around with the bios, learning the settings. Very different animal this UEFI, e.g., simply setting boot drive order is different, a bit clumsy actually.

All in all, pleased with the mobo, pleased with the chip. It's amazing. What an OC. I"ve never OCed more than 1 GHz without really having to tweak lots of settings. Here I'm OCing 1.2GHz with a minimum of fuss. What an impressive chip.

Thanks for the input. I am open to suggestions on further tweaks to OC this., Perhaps there is a higher sweet spot without pushing voltage too much. This will become a family system, and so a stable OC is necessary, one that easily reboots with windows updates, the day-to-day kinds of use that require occasional reboots, and to be able to do so without problems.

marty


----------



## tootercomputer

Hi all. One other quick question. Am I reading the Intel specs correctly, that the top temp for this chip is 72C? Here's the link:

http://ark.intel.com/products/52210/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-Processor-(6M-Cache-3_30-GHz)


----------



## tootercomputer

Hi all. Here's a link to the Intel specs for the i5 SB. Am I reading this correctly, that the top temp is 72C? Thanks.

Hmm, I'm trying to put a URL line here, but it's not reading it. What's the deal here, I click on the URL icon above in the edit screen, I insert the link, I click OK, I can see it in my edit screen here, bracketed by URL in parens, but when I hit Submit, the final message is lacking the link. I don't get it .

http://ark.intel.com/products/52210/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-Processor-(6M-Cache-3_30-GHz)


----------



## mtbiker033

i think the thermal throttling will kick in at 99C, so 72C is definitely not the max. I personally _try_ to stay under 80.

You probably just need to raise your vcore to go above 4.5, I use 1.38 or so for 4.7, ymmv


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> i think the thermal throttling will kick in at 99C, so 72C is definitely not the max. I personally _try_ to stay under 80.
> You probably just need to raise your vcore to go above 4.5, I use 1.38 or so for 4.7, ymmv


Okay, then I'm good. At 4.5GHz, I'm running in the mid-50s with vcore auto-adjusting to 1.28. So it looks like I may have some headroom with which to play and possibly find a higher sweet spot. Thanks.

marty


----------



## tootercomputer

Hi all. Okay, questions about the OC guide. Initially, I simply bumped the multiplier, did not tweak anything else in the bios, and was stable at a mult of 45 (now stable at 46). Then I looked closely through the OC guide and thought I would followed all the suggestions such as enabling PLL over-voltage rather that simply bumping up the multiplier. Running at a mult of 45, where I had had it set, I noticed that I was running hotter with those various suggested settings, in my core temps by about 5C hotter core temps (high 50s, low 60s). So I went back to simply bumping up the multiplier, and the core temps temps went back down (mid-50s). I know those temps are not that hot, but that was a 5C bump in core temps with no change in speed.

One other thing I have notice is that while running Prime95 or OCCT, the multiplier drops from 45 to 44, 43, 42. Is there a way to keep the multiplier stable? The cpu is under full load while running these tests, so I'm not sure why this occurs. Also, this happens even when turning off Intel Speed Step. Perhaps this drop in the mult is simply an artifact of some features of Prime95 and OCCT, a period of lower stress?

Anyway, open to any suggestions, insights. Still loving this board and chip so far, no disappointments whatsoever.

Thanks.

Quick update. I tried setting the vcore to a constant 1.32 and I got my first blue screen after Windows froze. That was interesting.









marty


----------



## Lucky 23

Hi, Im curious about this. Why are some running the CPU overclocked in fixed mode but still have speed step and C1E enabled? Wouldn't fixed mode have speedstep, C1E, C3, & C6 disabled but looking at the guide below its confusing. More explanation on how this works would be great. Thanks

Quote:
So heres your 2 options:

Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled
Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling.
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
Package C State Support: Auto


----------



## tootercomputer

Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled

Where are those in the bios? I am not seeing these anywhere. I used to disable these or similar settings on my gigabyte boards. Thanks.

marty


----------



## Lucky 23

They are under the advanced tab, then click CPU config.


----------



## TheEnergy

Freaking awesome!


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> They are under the advanced tab, then click CPU config.


Tanks. I had seen them at some point in the past few days, but just could not find them today. I was starting to worry that the ASRock had some quirk like the gigabyte mobos used to have, when you needed to press F1 to find the advanced settings.

marty


----------



## tootercomputer

Okay, so I've had the weekend to play with this Extreme3 and the i5 2500k, and basically, I simply set the mult to 45, set my memory to 1600, and that's the extent of the OC. I've tried the suggested settings and yielded no benefit so far. There's no fsb to tweak, it remains at 100. I ve a solid OC at 4.5 tho it wobbles down to 4.1 and 4.2, and even 3.9 at times. And when idling, it d rops down to a mult of 16 no matter what settings I change. So at this point, I'm a bit frustrated on how to hold the OC at 4.5 and get out of power saving. I've tried all the tweaks and nothing changes.

And actually, it is very stable right now, and that's not a bad OC. So I can live with it. That's basically a 1+GHz OC, and that's the best I've ever had. Plus, this is a great chip in and of itself. I need to run some video encoding and see how it does. That will be this coming week. Need to do some work tonight. Thanks all.

marty


----------



## 1rkrage

Thanks for the guide! helped me a lot to build this super awesome watercooled goodness


----------



## selluminis

Would be awesome if I could get the links to the guide to work. When I click on them, they just load the op of this thread over and over.

Got the pics to load. Still cant boot with anything over 4.4.

I set everything the same as in the pics on the op.

I changed the following.

vcore was set to 1.485
No HT as I have a i5.

No matter what I do, I cannot get this board to boot over 4.4 GHZ.

I know it is not the chip as I can boot and run stable at 5GHZ on my Asus board. Could I have a defective board?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Okay, so I've had the weekend to play with this Extreme3 and the i5 2500k, and basically, I simply set the mult to 45, set my memory to 1600, and that's the extent of the OC. I've tried the suggested settings and yielded no benefit so far. There's no fsb to tweak, it remains at 100. I ve a solid OC at 4.5 tho it wobbles down to 4.1 and 4.2, and even 3.9 at times. And when idling, it d rops down to a mult of 16 no matter what settings I change. So at this point, I'm a bit frustrated on how to hold the OC at 4.5 and get out of power saving. I've tried all the tweaks and nothing changes.
> And actually, it is very stable right now, and that's not a bad OC. So I can live with it. That's basically a 1+GHz OC, and that's the best I've ever had. Plus, this is a great chip in and of itself. I need to run some video encoding and see how it does. That will be this coming week. Need to do some work tonight. Thanks all.
> marty


To stop the multi from dropping to 16

Speedstep disabled
C1E disabled
C3 Disabled
C6 Disabled
Package C-State support Auto


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> To stop the multi from dropping to 16
> Speedstep disabled
> C1E disabled
> C3 Disabled
> C6 Disabled
> Package C-State support Auto


I did all of that except for the last setting, which I set that to disabled. I'll try it again tomorrow (need to go to bed), and leave Package C-support at auto. You know, perhaps it's the monitoring/benchmark programs I'm using that indicate the drop. I'm using the OC software that came with the mobo (only for monitoring), cpu-z, and OCCT. But all three report that the speed (mult) is dropping to 1.6GHz/16. The UEFI, however, reports the speed as 4500. But that's true even when just bumping the mult.

Give it a fresh try tomorrow. Thanks Lucky.

marty


----------



## tootercomputer

To stop the multi from dropping to 16

Speedstep disabled
C1E disabled
C3 Disabled
C6 Disabled
Package C-State support Auto

Hey, it worked! I also noticed that vcore is stable at 1.32. I still get a little flicker at 4.5, ik.e., when running OCCT (and I assume prime95), it drops from 4.5 to 4.2, 4.3, 4.4, but otherwise it does not drop down to a m ult of 16. At idle, my temps are 32C.

I had to try this before going out to work. So keeping that one setting (Package C-State Support) at auto made all the difference. Thanks again.

marty


----------



## Lucky 23

What do you have the core current limit at?


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What do you have the core current limit at?


Whatever the default is. In the guide, it says 500, 500, and 1. I can try this (I tried it before, I'll try again) and see h ow my mult, vcore, and temps are affected. I'm at work now, will try this when I get home. Your suggestions so far have been helpful.

In the past, on my gigabyte motherboards (DS3 and the one for my i7 Lynfield system), I've always turned off speed steps and the C1 and C-whatever settings so that the cpu did not drop down to a lower multiplier (and thus vcore). I've always kept a constant slightly over-volted systems, and, well, the my e6600 has been running for 5 years n ow. So I assume that turning off speed step and keeping a constant slightly high vcore will not damage this cpu so long as I keep it cool.

marty

OOPS, wrong limited. Those I have listed above are for turbo boost power limit.


----------



## Lucky 23

Well when you disable speedstep the short and long durations are not displayed anymore only core limit. I set mine at 250 but im still at 33 multiplier, haven't started overclocking yet. I also have spread spectrum disabled. I ran a few tests w/ prime 95 at stock on fixed and my multi didn't change. Not too sure why yours still is


----------



## tootercomputer

Okay, I st the core current limit to 300 per the guide, no difference, the mult/speed still vacillates from 42/4.2GHz to 45/4.5GHz running OCCT. Core temps still good.

Now I'm running Handbrake, and the mult is staying stable at 45. And I'm amazed at how cool my temps are, running handbrake pushes my i7 and the temps jump to the high 50s, low 60s, my temps on this i5 are running in the upper 30s, low to mid 40s. Guess the i5 is up to the challenge.


----------



## GrandDestroyer

First of all thanks for the guide! Really helped making things a bit clearer. But I am still issues with overclocking my 2500k









First of all my specs:
i5 2500k
ASRock Pro3 Gen3 (No LLC and fixed voltage)
XFX HD 6870
Corsair DDR3-12800 8 GB (9-9-9-24)
Corsair 500V V2 Builder series.
Cooler Master Hyper Evo 212

I can't get any overclock stable on a higher multiplier, after a while it will just drop to 33 as a multiplier and go back up to the setting i selected but this constantly switching will happen every minute or so after its first occurrence.

I tried setting the multiplier to 38, 40, 42, 45 and how higher I go how faster it will start with dropping to 33. On 45x it will drop after 5 minutes, while on 40 it can almost run 45 minutes before it starts dropping.

I have tried every option in the bios with power saving on or off, different power limits and even 1.4 voltage on 40x to see if it was the voltage. But nothing helped.

Things i have noticed:

Voltage will drop about 0.1 when multiplier goes to 33, so when i am on 1.2V with 40 multiplier it will become 1.1. On 45x it will drop from 1.3 to 1.2 or 1.35 to 1.25.

Its not thermal throttling as temps are around 65-70 degrees on 4.5 Ghz in the first 5 minutes of stress testing.

Even on 38 it will drop to 33 when stressing for 2-3 hours. So I am kinda out of options.

Only thing i haven't tried is setting the long power duriation to anything higher then 1 second. Could that be the cause?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Okay, I st the core current limit to 300 per the guide, no difference, the mult/speed still vacillates from 42/4.2GHz to 45/4.5GHz running OCCT. Core temps still good.
> Now I'm running Handbrake, and the mult is staying stable at 45. And I'm amazed at how cool my temps are, running handbrake pushes my i7 and the temps jump to the high 50s, low 60s, my temps on this i5 are running in the upper 30s, low to mid 40s. Guess the i5 is up to the challenge.


What cooler are you running?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandDestroyer*
> 
> First of all thanks for the guide! Really helped making things a bit clearer. But I am still issues with overclocking my 2500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all my specs:
> i5 2500k
> ASRock Pro3 Gen3 (No LLC and fixed voltage)
> XFX HD 6870
> Corsair DDR3-12800 8 GB (9-9-9-24)
> Corsair 500V V2 Builder series.
> Cooler Master Hyper Evo 212
> I can't get any overclock stable on a higher multiplier, after a while it will just drop to 33 as a multiplier and go back up to the setting i selected but this constantly switching will happen every minute or so after its first occurrence.
> I tried setting the multiplier to 38, 40, 42, 45 and how higher I go how faster it will start with dropping to 33. On 45x it will drop after 5 minutes, while on 40 it can almost run 45 minutes before it starts dropping.
> I have tried every option in the bios with power saving on or off, different power limits and even 1.4 voltage on 40x to see if it was the voltage. But nothing helped.
> Things i have noticed:
> Voltage will drop about 0.1 when multiplier goes to 33, so when i am on 1.2V with 40 multiplier it will become 1.1. On 45x it will drop from 1.3 to 1.2 or 1.35 to 1.25.
> Its not thermal throttling as temps are around 65-70 degrees on 4.5 Ghz in the first 5 minutes of stress testing.
> Even on 38 it will drop to 33 when stressing for 2-3 hours. So I am kinda out of options.
> Only thing i haven't tried is setting the long power duriation to anything higher then 1 second. Could that be the cause?


Here are my settings at stock and the multi isn't jumping around. I will be playing with the overclock tomorrow so ill let you know if i run into a similar problem.

Ratio 33
Internal PLL disabled
Speedstep disabled
Core limit 250
Bclk 100
Spread spectrum disabled
Fixed voltage @ 1.20v
Dram voltage @ 1.499 w/ timings set
All other voltages on auto
C1E disabled
C3 Disabled
C6 Disabled
Package C-State support Auto
Throttling Enabled
Virtualization Disabled
No execute Disabled
LLC @ level 3


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What cooler are you running?


CM Hyper 212 Plus. Seems to be working well. I used one like this on a c2d system I gave away to a friend. Not all that pretty, but it installed easily enough and is keeping things cool, and not expensive.

marty


----------



## Ghooble

Hey I was wondering what settings I should use on Load line calibration? It's default level 5 but I have no idea what it does


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Hey I was wondering what settings I should use on Load line calibration? It's default level 5 but I have no idea what it does


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Guide*
> When your chip increases to max speed, the Vcore usually tends to drop down. This is known as Vdroop. If the Vcore drops down a bunch, that will lead to stability issues. To combat this, CPU LLC was made to offset this loss. Level 5 will net you the least compensation, and Level 1 the most. You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS during load in Windows as reported by CPUZ.
> 
> Level 1 seems to spike your Vcore up way high during load, so I do not recommend using that.
> 
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 3 or Level 2 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)


It is used for compensating vCore when your CPU speed is maxed. Level 5 gives you the least compensation, Level 1 gives you the greatest.

You want to make use of it so that the vCore you set in the BIOS is what you actually get when you are stress testing. If you lose too much voltage, your computer might crash.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Hey I was wondering what settings I should use on Load line calibration? It's default level 5 but I have no idea what it does


I suggest 2 or 3. Seems to be the most common LLC that's used on all 1155 socket boards.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I suggest 2 or 3. Seems to be the most common LLC that's used on all 1155 socket boards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Guide*
> When your chip increases to max speed, the Vcore usually tends to drop down. This is known as Vdroop. If the Vcore drops down a bunch, that will lead to stability issues. To combat this, CPU LLC was made to offset this loss. Level 5 will net you the least compensation, and Level 1 the most. You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS during load in Windows as reported by CPUZ.
> Level 1 seems to spike your Vcore up way high during load, so I do not recommend using that.
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 3 or Level 2 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)
> 
> 
> 
> It is used for compensating vCore when your CPU speed is maxed. Level 5 gives you the least compensation, Level 1 gives you the greatest.
> You want to make use of it so that the vCore you set in the BIOS is what you actually get when you are stress testing. If you lose too much voltage, your computer might crash.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys







+reps are definitely in order


----------



## tootercomputer

I finally disabled spread spectrum (I have not seen that setting in a bios for a very long time, very interesting) and I seemed to get a bit more stability, with the mult holding at 45 and my speed a solid 4.500GHz. My system is doing well now. I cannot figure out this virtu technology, though it seems to be tied to specific programs, and my confusion is not solitary, as I'm not finding many people having any real success with it. I started a thread on it at the PC Forums in their video/editing forums.

My only other real concern is that some people on this forum have reported mobo problems, specifically PCI slots not working, or the mobo dying outright, and this occurring after a few weeks of being fine. I have noticed that this mobo, compared to previous mobos, seems a bit more fragile. For example, I've used the on-chip video a few times and that whole module flexes a bit when plugging in. I could imagine breaking a connection if not careful. I still have this on the bench, and will not be placing in a case until the weekend at the earliest, where it will be safe/

I hope this holds up. I'm having a ball setting up this system. It had been two years since my last genuine new build, my i7 Lynfield system, and with the UEFI, this was distinctly different, also using an unlocked multiplier with the k-series i5. Makes OCing a lot easier though there are still settings to be adjusted. I've really appreciated all the feedback and assistance.

marty


----------



## TheEnergy

Wait a minute.

I'm trying this out for overclocking my signature rig listed in my profile.

You typed in the *"starting off"* section of your tutorial to:
"At this point you will only be concerned with CPU Max Ratio. Offset voltage should be +0.05v and CPU LLC should be Level 2 or 3. *The goal here is to find the highest clock you can with stock voltage*. If you want a very mild overclock, you can go to the final test after this."

Wait a minute. ANYTIME you INCREASE THE MAX RATIO, the "stock voltage" will no longer be "stock".

the max ratio is default 34 on the 2600k i7 logically. My stock seemed to hover around 1.160-1.168 via MOBO BIOS.

NOW, raising that to 37 max ration brings VCORE to 1.296-1.300

So what the heck do you mean? Anytime you raise vcore, the voltage will increase to accomodate increased frequency and higher temperatures.

at 37 max ratio (3.7ghz) , I had 70°C on max load prime95 on my 4 cores on my i7 2600k with Noctua NH-D14 (1.296-1.3 vcore).

WHAT GIVES???


----------



## Turtley

Being new to OC'ing could someone check my settings. I read on this forum where it says to get your VID settings to match your VCore setting.

BIOS settings:






5 Minute prime blend test: Ambient temps = 23c


I know I can go higher but 45 is good for the time being.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Lucky 23

This cleared everything up for me

This should help too
http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> VID is not the same as VCore. VCore is the actual voltage the processor is being fed by the motherboard.
> VID is the recommended voltage the processor should be running at at the current power state, *this is a predetermined value, programmed by the CPU manufacturer*. When the processor settings, especially the VCore is kept at default settings, Core Temp will provide a good approximation of the real VCore, but if you change the setting using the BIOS or by other means, Core Temp's VID readings should be ignored.


----------



## Turtley

Oh! Ok. I guess I'm good to go then.

Thanks Lucky!


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Wait a minute.
> I'm trying this out for overclocking my signature rig listed in my profile.
> You typed in the *"starting off"* section of your tutorial to:
> "At this point you will only be concerned with CPU Max Ratio. Offset voltage should be +0.05v and CPU LLC should be Level 2 or 3. *The goal here is to find the highest clock you can with stock voltage*. If you want a very mild overclock, you can go to the final test after this."
> Wait a minute. ANYTIME you INCREASE THE MAX RATIO, the "stock voltage" will no longer be "stock".
> the max ratio is default 34 on the 2600k i7 logically. My stock seemed to hover around 1.160-1.168 via MOBO BIOS.
> NOW, raising that to 37 max ration brings VCORE to 1.296-1.300
> So what the heck do you mean? Anytime you raise vcore, the voltage will increase to accomodate increased frequency and higher temperatures.
> at 37 max ratio (3.7ghz) , I had 70°C on max load prime95 on my 4 cores on my i7 2600k with Noctua NH-D14 (1.296-1.3 vcore).
> WHAT GIVES???


bump


----------



## Lucky 23

@ turtley and others.... This is how i see it but please correct me if im wrong in how im seeing this.

My 2500k has almost the same VID and Cpu-z vcore basically as you. My VID @ full load is 1.4011 and 1.3961 @ idle and w/ 45 multi.

I tried a first test on P95 w/ a 45 multi +0.005 offset and my CPU-z Vcore (full Load) ranged between 1.280-1.288-1.296 MAX but it didnt last 5 minutes before failing so i need a higher + offset.

Now i tried a second test w/ a 45 multi and a +0.015 offset which brought my CPU-z vcore up to a range of 1.288-1.312 MAX. So you can see how the offset change my CPU-z vcore. 1.312 - 1.296 = .016. Adding a +0.015 in bios brought my CPU-z up to 1.312 from 1.296. It passed the first test of prime95 w/out failing so no im going to see how long it will last.

I was confused on this also seeing such a high VID but if i understand this correctly you dont have to get your VID to match your CPU-z voltage. According to the quote i posted above VID only the recommended Voltage required at a 45 multi (at a 42 multi the recommended VID will be lower) but you dont want to run 1.396v for 4.5ghz you want to run less. At least what im seeing you dont really need to pay much attention to the VID only what in CPU-z

(just for example) In order for your CPU-z voltage to match your VID you would need to find out the difference which would be roughly 0.1160, 1.396 VID minus Max Cpu-z voltage of 1.280 = .116. So if you enter a +0.1160 offset in bios you should see your CPU-z voltage fairly close to your VID (was 1.280 +0.116 offset = 1.396) but thats most likely too much offset for 45 multi. So if im right on understanding offset correctly were giving the cpu only a small offset which will increase/decrease the value seen in cpu-z.

Or if you need less vcore in CPU-z then you would start going into the negative offsets since a +.005 is the lowest positive. By setting a -.015 you should now see your vcore in cpuz roughly around 1.265v max.....(1.280-.015)

With the offset you set in bios your idle cpu-z voltage will also increase/decrease depending on which offset you apply.

For example w/ a 45 multi and a +0.005 offset my cpu idled w/ 16 mult and idle cpu-z voltage range of .984-.992.

Now w/ a 45 multi and a +0.015 offset my cpu idles at a 16 multi and a idle cpu-z voltage range of 1.000-1.008max. (.992+.015 offset = 1.007) so my idle voltage also increase when changing from a +0.005 offset to a +.015 offset.

My settings in bios are similar so you can check mine out below

CPU ratio 45
Internal PLL disabled
Intel Speed step Enabled
Short duration 250
Long duration 250
Long duration (sec.) 1
Additional turbo voltage Auto
Core Current limit 200
BLCK 100.00
Spread Spectrum disabled
Power savings disabled
Offset Mode w/ +0.015
Dram voltage 1.499 (9-9-9-24)
LLC Level 3 ( 5 is lowest & 1 is highest)
All other voltages on auto
C1e Enabled
C3 disabled
C6 Disabled
C state support Auto


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> bump


If im seeing this correctly you have a 37 multi and a +0.005 offset which equates to CPU-z load voltages around 1.296-1.3. So instead of a +0.005 offset you would want to bring your voltage down since you may need or want less then 1.3v (CPU-z) for 3.7ghz? So if im seeing offset correctly .....for example you would try maybe a -0.025 offset (1.3v -.025 offset in bios = 1.275 roughly in Cpu-z now). If you want less then 1.275v then you would try a higher negative offset to bring down the cpu-z voltage


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> If im seeing this correctly you have a 37 multi and a +0.005 offset which equates to CPU-z load voltages around 1.296-1.3. So instead of a +0.005 offset you would want to bring your voltage down since you may need or want less then 1.3v (CPU-z) for 3.7ghz? So if im seeing offset correctly .....for example you would try maybe a -0.025 offset (1.3v -.025 offset in bios = 1.275 roughly in Cpu-z now). If you want less then 1.275v then you would try a higher negative offset to bring down the cpu-z voltage


Interesting. that makes sense.

How the hell do all of you post pictures with a 45 or 47 ratio with offset +0.05 and voltages at load less than <1.300??

I put the ratio at 37, which is a WEAK overclock, and my voltage skyrockets....................

I'll try doing the negative offset.

Does anyone else have the 2600k i7 here? My voltage in BIOS with everything stock registered at 1.160-168 as default. Does this seem right?

How come the max voltage for the 2600k is still not listed? and why does the intel official site list it as 72C tmax but this tutorial say 85C?
http://ark.intel.com/products/52214/Intel-Core-i7-2600K-Processor-%288M-Cache-3_40-GHz%29


----------



## Behemoth777

Been using this guide, it is great. But I can't get 4.9ghz stable with decent volts, so i'll have to settle for 4.8ghz.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Interesting. that makes sense.
> How the hell do all of you post pictures with a 45 or 47 ratio with offset +0.05 and voltages at load less than <1.300??
> I put the ratio at 37, which is a WEAK overclock, and my voltage skyrockets....................
> I'll try doing the negative offset.
> Does anyone else have the 2600k i7 here? My voltage in BIOS with everything stock registered at 1.160-168 as default. Does this seem right?
> How come the max voltage for the 2600k is still not listed? and why does the intel official site list it as 72C tmax but this tutorial say 85C?
> http://ark.intel.com/products/52214/Intel-Core-i7-2600K-Processor-%288M-Cache-3_40-GHz%29


Yes @ stock 3.3ghz my 2500k is around the same voltage, 1.160-1.168

When you raise you multi to 37 where are seeing the 1.296-1.3v? In cpu-z?

I think people are having around 1.3v in cpu-z w/ a +0.005 offset not a +0.05 offset. I would think by setting up your offset at the lowest positive offset it will give you an idea of where voltages are at. Then you can go from there

What max vcore do you get in cpu-z with a 37 multi and a +0.005 offset (lowest positive offset)

Are you settings in bios similar to turtely's bios shots or my settings i have listed in my post?


----------



## ElDictator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Interesting. that makes sense.
> How the hell do all of you post pictures with a 45 or 47 ratio with offset +0.05 and voltages at load less than <1.300??
> I put the ratio at 37, which is a WEAK overclock, and my voltage skyrockets....................
> http://ark.intel.com/products/52214/Intel-Core-i7-2600K-Processor-%288M-Cache-3_40-GHz%29


No idea. I don't know why people would even want to use LLC unless they are unstable at idle. I use LLC level 5 (i.e., the lowest for Asrock) and a -.060 offset for a 45 multi, all C states enabled. I stress test this system with Prime 95 version 27.4, which uses AVX instructions and thus is a more stringent stability test. Load ranges from 1.232 to 1.256 mostly, with it hanging around 1.240-1.248. I've never paid any attention to VID--it just doesn't actually seem helpful (tells me to get my vcore way too high), and I don't know why people use it as a guide of any sort. Perhaps it's more useful for most chips/mobos, and just not mine.


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElDictator*
> 
> No idea. I don't know why people would even want to use LLC unless they are unstable at idle. I use LLC level 5 (i.e., the lowest for Asrock) and a -.060 offset for a 45 multi, all C states enabled. I stress test this system with Prime 95 version 27.4, which uses AVX instructions and thus is a more stringent stability test. Load ranges from 1.232 to 1.256 mostly, with it hanging around 1.240-1.248. I've never paid any attention to VID--it just doesn't actually seem helpful (tells me to get my vcore way too high), and I don't know why people use it as a guide of any sort. Perhaps it's more useful for most chips/mobos, and just not mine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes @ stock 3.3ghz my 2500k is around the same voltage, 1.160-1.168
> When you raise you multi to 37 where are seeing the 1.296-1.3v? In cpu-z?
> I think people are having around 1.3v in cpu-z w/ a +0.005 offset not a +0.05 offset. I would think by setting up your offset at the lowest positive offset it will give you an idea of where voltages are at. Then you can go from there
> What max vcore do you get in cpu-z with a 37 multi and a +0.005 offset (lowest positive offset)
> Are you settings in bios similar to turtely's bios shots or my settings i have listed in my post?


I'm following every detail that the thread owner (kennyparker) listed in page 1 of this thread....


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElDictator*
> 
> No idea. I don't know why people would even want to use LLC unless they are unstable at idle. I use LLC level 5 (i.e., the lowest for Asrock) and a -.060 offset for a 45 multi, all C states enabled. I stress test this system with Prime 95 version 27.4, which uses AVX instructions and thus is a more stringent stability test. Load ranges from 1.232 to 1.256 mostly, with it hanging around 1.240-1.248. I've never paid any attention to VID--it just doesn't actually seem helpful (tells me to get my vcore way too high), and I don't know why people use it as a guide of any sort. Perhaps it's more useful for most chips/mobos, and just not mine.


I don't know.

I think the tutorial is somewhat deceiving because he wrote "OK , try upp'ing your max ratio by 1 with a +0.005 offset and rebooting and seeing if you can boot into windows... THE GOAL HERE IS TO SEE THE MAX RATIO YOU CAN ATTAIN WHILE ON STOCK VOLTAGE"..

but that's not true, because when you up the frequency, you raise the vcore automatically. Or he didn't specify proper instructions.

I mean, hell, I went from 34 ratio to just 37 ratio and my vcore shot up to 1.3 from a 1.160 vcore.

I could only imagine the less intelligent people on this forum who listen to this thread and jump up their ratio to 4ghz or higher, and their vcore would probably easily exceed 1.5v.....









Sigh

I just wish this people who write tutorial threads would explain things better, I knew right away what was up, but not everyone is going to know that....

*This is my first time with an AsRock board and intel CPU so I'm def. not used to the offset voltage thing. I 'm used to just typing in my desired voltage per my AMD CPU"s.


----------



## Turtley

Lucky,
Thanks again for the info! I understood from your first reply to my query. I have no problem with the VCore increasing as it has to as frequency increases.

I think the thread was called "Overclocking your Sandy Bridge" or something like that where the author suggest's adjusting your VCore to be close to CPUZ VID.

XxAlbertoxX,
I set my VCore to 0.050 which the guide in this thread suggest's. However, I saw other's were setting their's at 0.005 instead so that's what I used.

Quote from the guide on VCore voltage: *Link to guide*
Master Control; this controls how much voltage your chip gets.
CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Voltage: (Set this to *0.05v* for right now)

I'm not sure if the author means 0.050 volts or not but mine is working fine with 0.005.

EDIT: I see you posted while I was typing this in. Lol!

ElDictator,
Interesting! I may have to try your settings to see what I get.
What are your CPU temps when maxed out with prime?

Can you fill in your system build so we can view your hardware?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> I don't know.
> I think the tutorial is somewhat deceiving because he wrote "OK , try upp'ing your max ratio by 1 with a +0.005 offset and rebooting and seeing if you can boot into windows... THE GOAL HERE IS TO SEE THE MAX RATIO YOU CAN ATTAIN WHILE ON STOCK VOLTAGE"..
> but that's not true, because when you up the frequency, you raise the vcore automatically. Or he didn't specify proper instructions.
> I mean, hell, I went from 34 ratio to just 37 ratio and my vcore shot up to 1.3 from a 1.160 vcore.
> I could only imagine the less intelligent people on this forum who listen to this thread and jump up their ratio to 4ghz or higher, and their vcore would probably easily exceed 1.5v.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh
> I just wish this people who write tutorial threads would explain things better, I knew right away what was up, but not everyone is going to know that....
> *This is my first time with an AsRock board and intel CPU so I'm def. not used to the offset voltage thing. I 'm used to just typing in my desired voltage per my AMD CPU"s.


I understand you frustration, i think overclocking these sandy bridge cpu's are a little bit more complicated then my old 775 board.

Ok well i would try typing in the exact same settings as the guide w/ a 45 multi and a +0.005 offset (this should be the lowest positive offset in bios) and see where you vcore is at in cpu-z @ full load. Since most people are at a 45 multi i would think you would be able to see how close you are to us.

These are my settings when i was overclocking today which are similar to the guide
CPU ratio 45
Internal PLL disabled
Intel Speed step Enabled
Short duration 250
Long duration 250
Long duration (sec.) 1
Additional turbo voltage Auto
Core Current limit 200
BLCK 100.00
Spread Spectrum disabled
Power savings disabled
Offset Mode w/ +0.015
Dram voltage 1.499 (9-9-9-24)
LLC Level 3 ( 5 is lowest & 1 is highest)
All other voltages on auto
C1e Enabled
C3 disabled
C6 Disabled
C state support Auto


----------



## ElDictator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> ElDictator,
> Interesting! I may have to try your settings to see what I get.
> What are your CPU temps when maxed out with prime?
> Can you fill in your system build so we can view your hardware?


Oops, thought I had done that but apparently didn't finish the process.

I just ran a few quick tests at length 8k (hottest) using most of my ram. Ambient is 23-24C.

Using Prime 26.6:
Vcore mostly at 1.224, followed by 1.216, then 1.232, then 1.208, and one spike at 1.240. It hit 1.264 at "unload," i.e., when I stopped the test (turbo voltage maybe?).
Hottest core (Core 3) stayed around 62C with a max of 65C.

Using Prime 27.4:
As described above, Vcore at 1.240, then 1.248, 1.232, 1.256, 1.224, and 1.264 maybe.
Hottest core (Core 3) stayed around 67C with a max of 75C.

Additional turbo voltage is "auto," all states enabled, spread spectrum disabled, PLL Overvoltage disabled, PLL @ 1.750, VTT @ 1.057. Following the guide, all power limits are at 300 or something. LLC 5, -.06 offset. Idle voltage gets as low as .888, never had a BSOD or issue at idle.

Without offset, my Vcore in 26.6 is around 1.280-1.288. Hitting 1.30 with a higher LLC seems very reasonable to me.

Regarding stock settings, each 2500k has a stock Vcore for every single multiplier--there is no single stock Vcore. Adding a .005 offset is essentially running at "stock" for each multiplier, but as has been noted, upping the multiplier still ups the Vcore because of the different stock settings for each multiplier. It's definitely counterintuitive at first to think of a "stock" Vcore that changes.


----------



## Turtley

^ Thanks for the info! ^

I'm still learning over clocking as I've never done it before.

Could you list your settings like Lucky did above so I or other's can try your settings?

With my BIOS settings from the previous page I get a max temp of 71c with ambient at 23c with an average temp of 65c to 68c.


----------



## ElDictator

Here are the settings. I failed to specify, but everything I didn't list above was set to auto/default. I started with this guide to get my feet wet, and I've since been following the Sandy Stable Club guide, which has some great info too. Unfortunately, my computer bluescreened (code 101: more Vcore) after only a couple hours of prime 27.4 last night. It always goes for a few hours (previously 4 or 6); this is the first time I've had that 101 BSOD instead of 124.

CPU ratio 45
Internal PLL Overvoltage disabled
Intel Speed step Enabled
Short duration 300
Long duration 300
Long duration (sec.) 1
Additional turbo voltage Auto
Core Current limit 300
BLCK 100.00
Spread Spectrum disabled
Power savings disabled
Offset Mode -0.060 (now -.055)
Dram voltage Auto [ 1.529 (9-9-9-24]
LLC Level 5 ( 5 is lowest & 1 is highest)
PLL: 1.750
VTT: 1.057
C1e Enabled
C3 Enabled
C6 Enabled
C state support Auto

Edit: Bios is 1.20.


----------



## kennyparker1337

First, +0.05v was a huge typo mistake and will be changed. I meant the lowest possible +offset.

Second, I always thoughts that offset would only change the voltage you would get with all stock settings. I wasn't aware it also changed per each multiplier. I may have to fix this part up.


----------



## Lovidore

I breezed through the thread and found a wonderful plethora of useful info. So yay! Will this be applicable to the upcoming Z77 ASrock boards? I'm sure that the EUFI Bios will be close enough to that of SB?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3_deeb*
> 
> I breezed through the thread and found a wonderful plethora of useful info. So yay! Will this be applicable to the upcoming Z77 ASrock boards? I'm sure that the EUFI Bios will be close enough to that of SB?


My guess would be it would be nearly the same.

Of course all boards even on the same platform have different options, but I think all of the "important" stuff remains the same.


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElDictator*
> 
> No idea. I don't know why people would even want to use LLC unless they are unstable at idle. I use LLC level 5 (i.e., the lowest for Asrock) and a -.060 offset for a 45 multi, all C states enabled. I stress test this system with Prime 95 version 27.4, which uses AVX instructions and thus is a more stringent stability test. Load ranges from 1.232 to 1.256 mostly, with it hanging around 1.240-1.248. I've never paid any attention to VID--it just doesn't actually seem helpful (tells me to get my vcore way too high), and I don't know why people use it as a guide of any sort. Perhaps it's more useful for most chips/mobos, and just not mine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElDictator*
> 
> Here are the settings. I failed to specify, but everything I didn't list above was set to auto/default. I started with this guide to get my feet wet, and I've since been following the Sandy Stable Club guide, which has some great info too. Unfortunately, my computer bluescreened (code 101: more Vcore) after only a couple hours of prime 27.4 last night. It always goes for a few hours (previously 4 or 6); this is the first time I've had that 101 BSOD instead of 124.
> CPU ratio 45
> Internal PLL Overvoltage disabled
> Intel Speed step Enabled
> Short duration 300
> Long duration 300
> Long duration (sec.) 1
> Additional turbo voltage Auto
> Core Current limit 300
> BLCK 100.00
> Spread Spectrum disabled
> Power savings disabled
> Offset Mode -0.060 (now -.055)
> Dram voltage Auto [ 1.529 (9-9-9-24]
> LLC Level 5 ( 5 is lowest & 1 is highest)
> PLL: 1.750
> VTT: 1.057
> C1e Enabled
> C3 Enabled
> C6 Enabled
> C state support Auto
> Edit: Bios is 1.20.


Thanks a bunch for the info!

I just tried your settings and they work just fine with less vcore voltage than what I had. My Vcore before ranged from 1.296 to 1.304 reguardless of what LLC was set to.

Vcore ranged from 1.232 to 1.248 with it hanging around 1.248 or so. Idle was at 0.888 volts.

Ambient temp = 24.9c
CPU temps at load = 57 58 58 57 (Running a little cooler by about 5 degrees)
Max temp = 60 62 62 60

You do have the E3 Gen3 board right?

My BIOS version is: P1.30 which came is what it came with.

Now to do a longer test.
I'm also using Prime 27.4

Thanks again.


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> First, +0.05v was a huge typo mistake and will be changed. I meant the lowest possible +offset.
> Second, I always thoughts that offset would only change the voltage you would get with all stock settings. I wasn't aware it also changed per each multiplier. I may have to fix this part up.


I see you changed the guide for the +0.005. Thanks!

Excellent guide you put together here!


----------



## ElDictator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> Thanks a bunch for the info!
> I just tried your settings and they work just fine with less vcore voltage than what I had. My Vcore before ranged from 1.296 to 1.304 reguardless of what LLC was set to.
> Vcore ranged from 1.232 to 1.248 with it hanging around 1.248 or so. Idle was at 0.888 volts.
> Ambient temp = 24.9c
> CPU temps at load = 57 58 58 57 (Running a little cooler by about 5 degrees)
> Max temp = 60 62 62 60
> You do have the E3 Gen3 board right?
> My BIOS version is: P1.30 which came is what it came with.
> Now to do a longer test.
> I'm also using Prime 27.4
> Thanks again.


Nice temps; did you use stock TIM? The A70 and 212+ are supposed to perform about the same (the A70 has more mass, I believe, and it has 2 fans stock); I'm wondering why my temps are so much higher. What program are you monitoring with? I'm using Open Hardware monitor, which gives the same readings as RealTemp (and hotter than, say, HWMonitor from Techpowerup). Could also be the FFT setting, but that would really only explain it if you never tested at a small FFT length (e.g., 8k, 12k, 16k). Maybe I need to reseat--the A70 was a PITA to seat with one person.

Yes, I have the E3 Gen3. I apparently can't figure out how to get my rig to display in the signature section.


----------



## Turtley

I failed to mention that the test was at 4.3 Ghz (43) instead of 4.5 (45). I'm going to test 4.5 Ghz (45) next to see if the temps hold the same. I think there will be a slight increase in temp as well as VCore.

Yes, I used the stock tim which came with the 212. I think from what I have read here it is the old tim which is in a blue container. I ended up using the whole container though. Lol!

I applied the tim as suggested on this forum by applying tim to the crevices between the tubes and aluminum, spreading that out with a business card. Then applying 3 lines of tim before seating and securing the heat sink.

I use RealTemp to monitor my CPU temps. HWmonitor is a pretty good one as well. RealTemp reads pretty much the same as the temp in the AXTU software which came with our motherboards. However AXTU only shows one CPU temp.

I started out overclock testing using the stock FFT settings in prime but changed to using stock blend settings instead of FFT.

To get your rig to show up, go to your signature and add signature text.

For my signature text I added:
Intel I5 2500k
ASRock Extreme3 Gen3

Put whatever you want there or maybe just a space if you don't want any text.

EDIT:
I just tried 4.5 Ghz and windows failed to load. Just locks during load. You're doing good to get 4.5 with your settings.
For the time being 4.3 Ghz is fine for me.


----------



## Lucky 23

So far im almost 4 hours in to prime 95 Small FFT. Im at 45 multi and a +0.015 offset w/ CPU-z voltages around 1.296-1.304. Hopefully it stays stable


----------



## TheEnergy

I still can't believe it took up to 14 posts for me to post about the +0.05 offset or the fact that when you increase the multiplier the voltage would increase so you are no "longer finder the highest ratio per stock voltage"....









I mean, wth, I can understand the thread poster makes typos, but seriously, not one person here found that it was weird to jump up to 3.7 ghz or even 4.0ghz and have your motherboards start defaulting the voltage to 1.3++????

No wonder kids fry there computers overclocking: had some newb attempted 'OC'ing in this guide, say he went up to the 4.0ghz +, his board would have exceeded 1.3+ volts easy for vcore and temps would have gotten high.....

Anyway.....


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> I still can't believe it took up to 14 posts for me to post about the +0.05 offset or the fact that when you increase the multiplier the voltage would increase so you are no "longer finder the highest ratio per stock voltage"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, wth, I can understand the thread poster makes typos, but seriously, not one person here found that it was weird to jump up to 3.7 ghz or even 4.0ghz and have your motherboards start defaulting the voltage to 1.3++????
> 
> No wonder kids fry there computers overclocking: had some newb attempted 'OC'ing in this guide, say he went up to the 4.0ghz +, his board would have exceeded 1.3+ volts easy for vcore and temps would have gotten high.....
> 
> Anyway.....


I think everyone either assumed it was a typo (but didn't quite think it was) or they just thought +0.05 was normal.

I still have not seen this voltage per multiplier in action yet. As far as I can remember when I overclocked my chip, the offset worked by one set number.

As far as I can tell its impossible to fry your chip with Auto settings.

Another thing, 1.3v is not a lot with sandybridge. Most run around 1.4v and I myself run at 1.5v.

I also have disclaimers in the guide stating that the images do not reflect the settings. I have another disclaimer stating that you can go up to 1.5v and not fry your chip.

*Please remember I am only human. All though rare, the guide is subject to typos and mistakes. Also note that this is in fact a guide. If you follow a guide blindly then you reap the consequences of not knowing what is going on.*


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> So far im almost 4 hours in to prime 95 Small FFT. Im at 45 multi and a +0.015 offset w/ CPU-z voltages around 1.296-1.304. Hopefully it stays stable


It sounds pretty stable to me after 4 hours. If the temps don't get too high then you're ready to go.

Are you only changing the voltage at this point in your testing?


----------



## Lucky 23

All i did was bump my offset up from +0.005 when it failed P95 to +0.015. I think im going to let it go for 8hrs because i think thats how long i let my E8500 go for. Its stable enough for what i do


----------



## nycste

Hello everyone I figured I would share what seems to be a completely stock Overclock even thought I am not pleased that it stays at 4.8 the entire time. I do recall a few days ago trying to enable the C states and well it crashed is there any way I can run this and still have it keep the auto download settings to 1.6 when I do not need the juice? What tips if any does anyone have to share. I am currently water cooled and I will share my temps.

Dudes = some dudes settings which I have been using and successfully only 1 crash so far playing League of legends and sadly did not save what the crash was, I have yet to be able to make it crash again.

SYSTEM SPECS
CPU - i5 2500k
Mobo -asrock extrem4 gen 3
ram -gskill sniper 1866
power- corsair 1000w
video - 460gtx

black ice gtx extreme 360mm
swiftech 655 with speed control and ek v2 top
EK-MultiOption RES X2 - 250 Basic - Liquid Cooling Reservoir (4 Total Ports) $45
ek hf supreme clear
primoflex 1/2x3/4 black

I am also looking for help and tips on my system first time running watercooled, will be changing things up shortly too and well no one responded in my other thread lol.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1230590/nycste-here-sharing-my-new-to-water-cooling-and-looking-for-assistance-also-have-cracked-res-thread/0_50#post_16752285

Watercooled

@stock @3.3-3.7Ghz @1.0V-1.18V
P95 = 42/44_48/50
IBT = 48/54_46/52 @1.18V @standard 10passes 90GFlops
IBT = 48/55_46/53 @1.18V @2passes Ram6878MAX 95GFlops
IBT = 49/54_47/51 @11passes ram2k 89gflops

LinX
@stock @6144mem, run 5x Temps 45-51_43/49
@4.8GHZ Auto OC 1.37V @ 73/83 - 69/79 @132Glops
@4.8GHZ DUDE OC 1.32/34V @69/78 - 66/75 @129GLOPS

Cinebench
@stock, 41/47_39/45C
@4.8Ghz Dudes OC @55/61C - 53/58C

Heaven @1600x900 max settings with 4x AA
@4.0GHZ @auto - 100% GPU with 64C max temp score of 24.7FPS

Prime95
@4.0 auto OC max temps 56/61 - 52/58 @1.32-1.33V
@4.8 auto OC max temps 65/73 - 62/70 @1.41-1.48V
@4.8 DUDE OC max temps 60/66 - 57/63 @1.33/1.34V @17RUNS blend

IBT
@4.0GHZ @auto - @1.31-1.34V Temps= 62/71 - 60/68
@4.8GHZ @auto - @1.37-1.43V Temps= 73/83 - 69/79 128 GLOPS
@4.8GHZ @DUDES - @1.32-1.33 Temps= 67/75 - 64/72 @121 GFLOPS
@4.8GHZ @DUDES - @1.32-1.33 Temps= 68/77 - 65/74 @129.5 GFLOPS @4096gb ram

BF3 TEmps
@4.8Ghz dudez @1.32/1.34 @58/62 - 56/61

@IDLE
@4.8GHZ DUdes settings 1.33/1.34V TEmps = 27/53 - 29/49 Doing NOTHING!

MaxMem
@3.3 Stock = 18.25GB/s @1600 (9-10-9-28-1T)
@3.3 Stock = 18.44GB/s @1600 (9-9-9-24-1T)
@3.3 Stock = 19.88GB/s @1866 (9-10-9-28-1T)
@3.3 Stock = 19.93GB/s @2133 (11-15-15-38-1T)
@3.3 Stock = 20.77GB/s @2133 (11-11-11-30-1T)
@4.0 AutoOC = 21.07GB/s @1866 (9-10-9-28-1T)
@4.8 DUDES = 23.12GB/s @1866 (9-10-9-28-2T)

120321053406.jpg 159k .jpg file


120321053421.jpg 195k .jpg file


120321053440.jpg 188k .jpg file


120321053449.jpg 196k .jpg file


120321053453.jpg 193k .jpg file


120321053516.jpg 188k .jpg file


120321053559.jpg 176k .jpg file


----------



## Turtley

Enable *"Intel SpeedStep Technology"* (2nd photo) and the CPU will throttle down around 1600mhz when idle.

I'm new to overclocking myself and never had water cooling. If that was my system I would put in an after market CPU air cooler to get the cracked reservoir out until a replacement can be obtained. I just wouldn't trust it not to leak.

Hopefully others will chime in shortly and provide additional suggestions.

BTW, what overclock speed do you want to achieve?


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> Enable *"Intel SpeedStep Technology"* (2nd photo) and the CPU will throttle down around 1600mhz when idle.
> I'm new to overclocking myself and never had water cooling. If that was my system I would put in an after market CPU air cooler to get the cracked reservoir out until a replacement can be obtained. I just wouldn't trust it not to leak.
> Hopefully others will chime in shortly and provide additional suggestions.
> BTW, what overclock speed do you want to achieve?


Ill have to give that a try later on wouldn't that mess with my voltages since I have mine set to only vary a few points. In response to your whats my max OC goal I do not have one, it would be nice to know what is my max stable speed to do everything at but that does not imply I would keep it there. Considering how fast this chip is at stock and since I do not use my computer for anything but fun I see less of a reason to always keep it super high because we all know it will not help with gaming or at least that's how I feel.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> I still can't believe it took up to 14 posts for me to post about the +0.05 offset or the fact that when you increase the multiplier the voltage would increase so you are no "longer finder the highest ratio per stock voltage"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, wth, I can understand the thread poster makes typos, but seriously, not one person here found that it was weird to jump up to 3.7 ghz or even 4.0ghz and have your motherboards start defaulting the voltage to 1.3++????
> No wonder kids fry there computers overclocking: had some newb attempted 'OC'ing in this guide, say he went up to the 4.0ghz +, his board would have exceeded 1.3+ volts easy for vcore and temps would have gotten high.....
> Anyway.....


Quit whining. People make mistakes, it happens. Get over it. It has been corrected. These folks are putting in a lot of time. I really appreciate their efforts. Sorry to be so blunt, but I do not have a lot of patience for whining.

When I get home, I am going to post my bios settings. I'm now stable at 4.5GHz and have not done all of these tweaks to get there.


----------



## tootercomputer

Here are my settihngs (thanks to Lucky 23 for some if not most of these settings)

In OC Section:
CPU Ration Setting - Manual
Max Ratio - 45
Internal PLL Volt - Disabled
Speed Step - Disabled
Spread Spectrum - Disabled
Power Save Mode - Disabled
All Voltage controls I have set to auto

In Advanced Screen, CPU Configuration
Enhanced Halt State - Disabled
C3 Support State - Disabled
C6 Support State - Disabled
Intel Virtualization - Disabled

That's about it. I started off simply with my Max ratio at 45 and nothing else. I worked from there, solicited some feedback, and read, read, and read. I learned that the 2500K seems to have a sweet spot from 4.5 to 4.7. Mine is 4.5, I could push it to 4.6, I had some luck there, but I like how stable it is at 4.5, so I'm leaving it there.

I do not like my cpu dropping down to 1.8GHz. I'm nuts, but I like it running steady. I have a good cooler, so I'm not idling hot.

I've also made changes to memory settings, running my 1600 memory at 1600 and with those pre-set settings, whatever they are called, such that my memory settings are 8-8-8-24.

I run my system in AHCI mode. Remember that if you install Windows 7 in IDE mode and then switch over, your system will blue screen. It's not the OC settings, it's the storage setting.

I've run prime95, OCCT, and transcoded some video, and I'm running solid. The very first thing I do is run memtest86 at default speeds to test my memory, then OCed, then running my memory at 1600. If my memory is not stable, nothing else will be. A necessary though not sufficient condition of a good OC.

My two cents. Good night all. I think I'm finally going to put this in a case in the next few days, though I'm having lots of fun having it on the bench.

marty


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Here are my settihngs (thanks to Lucky 23 for some if not most of these settings)
> In OC Section:
> CPU Ration Setting - Manual
> Max Ratio - 45
> Internal PLL Volt - Disabled
> Speed Step - Disabled
> Spread Spectrum - Disabled
> Power Save Mode - Disabled
> All Voltage controls I have set to auto
> In Advanced Screen, CPU Configuration
> Enhanced Halt State - Disabled
> C3 Support State - Disabled
> C6 Support State - Disabled
> Intel Virtualization - Disabled
> That's about it. I started off simply with my Max ratio at 45 and nothing else. I worked from there, solicited some feedback, and read, read, and read. I learned that the 2500K seems to have a sweet spot from 4.5 to 4.7. Mine is 4.5, I could push it to 4.6, I had some luck there, but I like how stable it is at 4.5, so I'm leaving it there.
> I do not like my cpu dropping down to 1.8GHz. I'm nuts, but I like it running steady. I have a good cooler, so I'm not idling hot.
> I've also made changes to memory settings, running my 1600 memory at 1600 and with those pre-set settings, whatever they are called, such that my memory settings are 8-8-8-24.
> I run my system in AHCI mode. Remember that if you install Windows 7 in IDE mode and then switch over, your system will blue screen. It's not the OC settings, it's the storage setting.
> I've run prime95, OCCT, and transcoded some video, and I'm running solid. The very first thing I do is run memtest86 at default speeds to test my memory, then OCed, then running my memory at 1600. If my memory is not stable, nothing else will be. A necessary though not sufficient condition of a good OC.
> My two cents. Good night all. I think I'm finally going to put this in a case in the next few days, though I'm having lots of fun having it on the bench.
> marty


I am no OC expert and would recommend you checkout my guide a few posts above but leaving all Voltages at AUTO means your Vcore for cpu will sky rocket when it is pushed leading to levels that you do not need or want but the system will think you do. It will raise temps extremely fast and there is just no reason for it even if you have the best cooling in the world. Just sharing my 2 cents and a penny or two more.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Here are my settihngs (thanks to Lucky 23 for some if not most of these settings)
> In OC Section:
> CPU Ration Setting - Manual
> Max Ratio - 45
> Internal PLL Volt - Disabled
> Speed Step - Disabled
> Spread Spectrum - Disabled
> Power Save Mode - Disabled
> All Voltage controls I have set to auto
> In Advanced Screen, CPU Configuration
> Enhanced Halt State - Disabled
> C3 Support State - Disabled
> C6 Support State - Disabled
> Intel Virtualization - Disabled
> That's about it. I started off simply with my Max ratio at 45 and nothing else. I worked from there, solicited some feedback, and read, read, and read. I learned that the 2500K seems to have a sweet spot from 4.5 to 4.7. Mine is 4.5, I could push it to 4.6, I had some luck there, but I like how stable it is at 4.5, so I'm leaving it there.
> I do not like my cpu dropping down to 1.8GHz. I'm nuts, but I like it running steady. I have a good cooler, so I'm not idling hot.
> I've also made changes to memory settings, running my 1600 memory at 1600 and with those pre-set settings, whatever they are called, such that my memory settings are 8-8-8-24.
> I run my system in AHCI mode. Remember that if you install Windows 7 in IDE mode and then switch over, your system will blue screen. It's not the OC settings, it's the storage setting.
> I've run prime95, OCCT, and transcoded some video, and I'm running solid. The very first thing I do is run memtest86 at default speeds to test my memory, then OCed, then running my memory at 1600. If my memory is not stable, nothing else will be. A necessary though not sufficient condition of a good OC.
> My two cents. Good night all. I think I'm finally going to put this in a case in the next few days, though I'm having lots of fun having it on the bench.
> marty
> 
> 
> 
> I am no OC expert and would recommend you checkout my guide a few posts above but leaving all Voltages at AUTO means your Vcore for cpu will sky rocket when it is pushed leading to levels that you do not need or want but the system will think you do. It will raise temps extremely fast and there is just no reason for it even if you have the best cooling in the world. Just sharing my 2 cents and a penny or two more.
Click to expand...

Yes, never leave your vCore on Auto unless you are running stock multiplier.

If you want it to run a steady speed just use the Fixed vcore method.


----------



## tootercomputer

Okay, I simply switched the cpu voltage to offset mode. No difference in temps or reported voltages. So I'm not sure what you all are getting at, that leaving things at auto is bad. I have not seen any difference between offset mode and auto in any of my temps or voltages, or the ability to hold the OC. Note that I've been playing with this pretty steadily over the past week. What am I missing? Thanks.

I decided to try the fixed vcore method. That's how I always used to OC past mobos. I'm not sure, however, that it is really making any difference on this mobo, as noted above over the past week. Hence I left my settings at default, i.e., auto. I will play with this tonight

marty


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea dont leave your cpu vcore on auto while overclocking because you can run into problems.

Now that ive been playing w/ offset its not too bad, just takes a little time to learn. If you setup your settings like mine then try the +0.005 offset (lowest positive offset) then run P95 for 2 minutes Small FFT and write down what voltages CPU-z is displaying under full load then post back in here. Im running a +0.015 offset but start w/ a +0.005 so you can see where you cpu is at voltage wise w/ a 45 multi then you can go from there.

Also i noticed that even w/ a fixed voltage and speed step disabled, c1e disabled, c3 & C6 disabled your multi will still fluctuate if you go above a 40 multi. When i had all these settings disabled w/ a 45 multi it will jump between 40-45 but w/ offset and a 45 multi is will stay fixed at 45 during P95 and not drop down.

CPU ratio 45
Internal PLL disabled
Intel Speed step Enabled
Short duration 250
Long duration 250
Long duration (sec.) 1
Additional turbo voltage Auto
Core Current limit 200
BLCK 100.00
Spread Spectrum disabled
Power savings disabled
Offset Mode w/ +0.015
Dram voltage 1.499 (9-9-9-24)
LLC Level 3 ( 5 is lowest & 1 is highest)
All other voltages on auto
C1e Enabled
C3 disabled
C6 Disabled
C state support Auto


----------



## tootercomputer

"Yea dont leave your cpu vcore on auto while overclocking because you can run into problems."

I'm not running into any "problems". I'm not trying to be a nudge here, but my system is not spiking voltages and is running cool and stable.

Now, that said, yes, I still do get speed fluctuations when running prime95 and OCCT, with speed dropping down to 4.2 or 4.3GHz at times. This does not happen, however, when transcoding video using Handbrake, the speed remains constant (as does my vcore). So I am curious about your settings above with offset that eliminate that variation. I will try that when I get home tonight (I really really should get back to work; geez, this stuff is addicting, even at my age). But I wonder if the fluctuation may be more an artifact of the stress tests and does not occur running a real-world app like Handbrake. Or just maybe certain types of programs.

Thanks Lucky.

marty


----------



## nycste

tooter I will do my best to show you how simple this is and why you should understand the diference

Below posted is from my post and is true results from running prime 95
@4.0 auto OC max temps 56/61 - 52/58 @1.32-1.33V
@4.8 auto OC max temps 65/73 - 62/70 @1.41-1.48V
@4.8 DUDE OC max temps 60/66 - 57/63 @1.33/1.34V @17RUNS blend

As you can see letting my motherboard AUTO overclock at both 4.0 and 4.8 Speeds increases my VCORE higher then when I run it at manual (dude) settings at 4.8,

This increases Vcore might do several things but what it does do is increases heat and it will increase the Vcore to always make sure the cpu has plenty if not overkill on power available.

Compare my temps from AUTO 4.,8 to Manual 4.8 the differences are

AUTO
65/73 and 62/70 @1.41-1.48
vs
60/66 and 57/63 @1.33/1.34

now do you see the difference and all of this is proven using CPUZ, Realtemp, and hardware monitor made by cpuz company.

ps - i just setup a worklog please keep questions in there regarded to me but you can see how all my stuff is setup and has a lot of pictures!


----------



## tootercomputer

nycste,

thanks for the reply. Now let me answer. I have not tried going to 4.8GHz. I have gone as high as 4.6GHz, and at auto my vcore only goes up to 1.32, something like that. Same at 4.5GHz. I can set this manually, but I will set it to the same vcore. Or if I do the offset, I get the same vocre. So at least up to 4.5GHz, I have seen no difference between any of the three vcore options in terms of actual vcore or the corresponding heat.

Do you get a huge arc rise in temps and vcore at 4.5, or does it run around 1.32? Maybe that's the difference, that beyond a certain multiplier setting, the vcore at auto will dramatically rise. I have not reached that threshold.

Heat is always the first thing I look at when I OC. I've been doing this for almost 10 years now. Also, before even trying to OC this thing, I did a lot of reading and the consensus seemed to be that the max vcore should be 1.4. I have not even approached that yet. However, my top sustained speed has been only 4.6GHz. At 4.7, my system immediately freezes. That has occurred several times. And based on what I have read across a number of forums, the sweet spot for this chip seems to be 4.5 to 4.7. I'm happy with 4.5, and at that speed, the vcore options have had no effect on my temps or my actual vcocre.

This is going to be a family computer. I want stability first and foremost, but at the fastest possible speed. That's why I'm happy to settle on 4.5GHz, as really, what difference in day-to-day use will it make if I get to 4.8? My personal experience is that when I have to make lots of manual adjustments to the mobo, it is less stable. I know that's what OCing is all about, what make it interesting, but this chip seems to OC itself! I will take what it gives me.

My e6600 OCed to 3.35 or something like that, but I had to make lots and lots of bios adjustments and really push the vcore. Yet at 3.2, it required minimal tweaks, and was infinitely more stable. That was my sweet spot, and five years later it is still running at that spot.

I'm still all ears, and I plan on trying the adjustments that lucky suggested. Should I get a wild hair some gray afternoon, maybe I'll really push the limits of this thing, and your suggestions are duly noted. Thanks nycste.

marty


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> "Yea dont leave your cpu vcore on auto while overclocking because you can run into problems."
> I'm not running into any "problems". I'm not trying to be a nudge here, but my system is not spiking voltages and is running cool and stable.
> Now, that said, yes, I still do get speed fluctuations when running prime95 and OCCT, with speed dropping down to 4.2 or 4.3GHz at times. This does not happen, however, when transcoding video using Handbrake, the speed remains constant (as does my vcore). So I am curious about your settings above with offset that eliminate that variation. I will try that when I get home tonight (I really really should get back to work; geez, this stuff is addicting, even at my age). But I wonder if the fluctuation may be more an artifact of the stress tests and does not occur running a real-world app like Handbrake. Or just maybe certain types of programs.
> Thanks Lucky.
> marty


Usually everyone just recommends setting your vcore in bios through fixed or offset because auto can lead to unsafe voltages where if you have it set you wont have to worry about damaging your CPU.


----------



## tootercomputer

I just ran dvd shrink and my speed was stable at 4.5, that was with the offset setting, and +0.015. Not sure why programs like prime and occt cause a drop in speed, but this was the second transcoding program I've used where the speed held steady. Geez, what a chip, never broke a sweat.

I'm going to set my vocre at 1.32 and leave it there. I'm very happy with my 4.5OC. If I was going to be the primary user of this system, I'd push it as it would go and would be tweaking settings like a mad mam. But again, this is going to be a family computer, I'm ready to stop and finish the build.

I'm pleased with the chip, pleased with the board, a bit nervous though as some have reported problems after a few weeks or months. I'll cross my fingers.

marty


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> nycste,
> thanks for the reply. Now let me answer. I have not tried going to 4.8GHz. I have gone as high as 4.6GHz, and at auto my vcore only goes up to 1.32, something like that. Same at 4.5GHz. I can set this manually, but I will set it to the same vcore. Or if I do the offset, I get the same vocre. So at least up to 4.5GHz, I have seen no difference between any of the three vcore options in terms of actual vcore or the corresponding heat.
> Do you get a huge arc rise in temps and vcore at 4.5, or does it run around 1.32? Maybe that's the difference, that beyond a certain multiplier setting, the vcore at auto will dramatically rise. I have not reached that threshold.
> Heat is always the first thing I look at when I OC. I've been doing this for almost 10 years now. Also, before even trying to OC this thing, I did a lot of reading and the consensus seemed to be that the max vcore should be 1.4. I have not even approached that yet. However, my top sustained speed has been only 4.6GHz. At 4.7, my system immediately freezes. That has occurred several times. And based on what I have read across a number of forums, the sweet spot for this chip seems to be 4.5 to 4.7. I'm happy with 4.5, and at that speed, the vcore options have had no effect on my temps or my actual vcocre.
> This is going to be a family computer. I want stability first and foremost, but at the fastest possible speed. That's why I'm happy to settle on 4.5GHz, as really, what difference in day-to-day use will it make if I get to 4.8? My personal experience is that when I have to make lots of manual adjustments to the mobo, it is less stable. I know that's what OCing is all about, what make it interesting, but this chip seems to OC itself! I will take what it gives me.
> My e6600 OCed to 3.35 or something like that, but I had to make lots and lots of bios adjustments and really push the vcore. Yet at 3.2, it required minimal tweaks, and was infinitely more stable. That was my sweet spot, and five years later it is still running at that spot.
> I'm still all ears, and I plan on trying the adjustments that lucky suggested. Should I get a wild hair some gray afternoon, maybe I'll really push the limits of this thing, and your suggestions are duly noted. Thanks nycste.
> marty


A family computer does in no way EVER need to be set to anything above stock speeds. My computer other then that 1 crash while playing 1 game which I cannot reproduce is fully stable at my current OC settings @4.8Ghz. Will I stay at this speed I really do not know because it offers literally almost no difference doing "FAMILY ACTIVITIES" and in terms of games it does even less. Sure benchmarks are fun and all that but to respond to your @4.5 my Vcore doesnt seem to matter statements your correct.

All i5 2500ks should hit 4.2-4.4 at STOCK VCORE thats right at stock Vcore which is why your able to leave it at stock auto settings. Do I recommend it nope but I would rather recommend you limit its range as others have mentioned. I also seem to run at the lowest of Vcores for a stable 4.8Ghz which is ideal but all that really does is saves me a few degrees in temps. And I am no expert these settings are actually from someone else.

Whatever you do, make sure power saving features remain on and that the PC always downgrades itself while running idle there is NO reason to run fully speed ESP if its a family setup.

Just my 2cents


----------



## Lucky 23

Heres my bios screenshots. Really cool feature w/ this UEFI bios, just though i would post them up


----------



## Turtley

^ Thanks for posting your BIOS settings! I may give them a try and see what I get on Vcore. ^

I'll compare your's to my 4.5g and let you know the results if interested.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea definitely


----------



## tootercomputer

Hmm, I'll have to try a screen shot of the UEFI, that is cool.

Interesting thing happened. Set my vcore to fixed at 1.32, ran OCCT, and the vcore dropped precipitously to 1.22, and since I'm running with a mult of 45, I BSODed. I reset vcore to auto, ran OCCT, vcore was stable at around 1.30. I then reset vcore to offset, ran OCCT, and again, the vcore was stable at 1.29 - 1.30. I'm leaving it at offset, with the +0.015 setting which seems to work for me.

I've never had a vcore drop like that in any computer I've used that I am aware of. The monitoring software has gotten better, so who know what was happening in the Athlon XP+ days, but in the 4 - 5 Intel systems I've built over the past few years, I've always set the vcore to a fixed setting, and I've never seen a drop that this. Weird. But with the offset mode, it seems stable.

Also, if anyone is interested, I've set up this system in AHCI mode, but I would like to try to the smart response technology, get a small SSD and use it with a 1TB Black Caviar. But you need to set up your system in RAID. I dug around on google and found a way to reset the registry so that I can boot in RAID mode (I already had my RSTs installed). It worked like a charm. I've already installed the OS on the Caviar, and it looks like I should be able to add the SSD in a smart response raid configuration. I'm going to run this past a few storage forums first, but I think it might be a go.

marty


----------



## Turtley

Lucky 23,

I ran your BIOS settings and got a Vcore from 1.296 to 1.304 in Prime FFT for 5 minutes as a quick test and it was stable.

There's not many differences between your settings and mine. With your settings Vcore was a little higher and temps were about 5 degrees higher as well for the same 45 setting.

I've been running mine at a mild 4.3 overclock until my new faster ram arrives which is today. I have 4 sticks of 2g memory and one of them is not matched to the others. Also they are at 1333 mhz. I'll do some more testing when I get my new memory in.

If you want to test my settings I can either post my BIOS settings or just tell you which settings are different.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> Lucky 23,
> 
> I ran your BIOS settings and got a Vcore from 1.296 to 1.304 in Prime FFT for 5 minutes as a quick test and it was stable.
> 
> There's not many differences between your settings and mine. With your settings Vcore was a little higher and temps were about 5 degrees higher as well for the same 45 setting.
> 
> I've been running mine at a mild 4.3 overclock until my new faster ram arrives which is today. I have 4 sticks of 2g memory and one of them is not matched to the others. Also they are at 1333 mhz. I'll do some more testing when I get my new memory in.
> 
> If you want to test my settings I can either post my BIOS settings or just tell you which settings are different.


I should point out that each chip overclocks differently and one person's settings will not give the same results to everyone else.


----------



## Turtley

Very true Kenney!

There's too many variables involved to be able to get identical readings. Even two identical build's will be different.

I feel that It doesn't hurt to share settings and experiment a little though.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Fixed up the logo and trying to fix up the English lol.


----------



## soflyj

Ok... first off, I'm a noob at overclocking but I'm willing to learn. Secondly, this thread is really helpful.

I'm running: i5 2500K, Hyper Evo 212 Cooler, ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, x2 Corsair 4GB 1333MHz DDR3. (No GPU Card at this moment)

At stock (With no overclocking) at 3.3GHz:
VCore (Voltage Core via CPU-Z) - 0.952 V

At 4GHz:
VCore - 0.960 V,
idle Temp: ~30C
During Prime 95 Temp: ~62C

Is my VCore to low? (If you require your detail, I will provide)

All my BIOS settings are the same as the 1st post, I chose LLC - Level 2.

I want to reach 4.5 then I'll be happy.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soflyj*
> 
> Ok... first off, I'm a noob at overclocking but I'm willing to learn. Secondly, this thread is really helpful.
> 
> I'm running: i5 2500K, Hyper Evo 212 Cooler, ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, x2 Corsair 4GB 1333MHz DDR3. (No GPU Card at this moment)
> 
> At stock (With no overclocking) at 3.3GHz:
> VCore (Voltage Core via CPU-Z) - 0.952 V
> 
> At 4GHz:
> VCore - 0.960 V,
> idle Temp: ~30C
> During Prime 95 Temp: ~62C
> 
> Is my VCore to low? (If you require your detail, I will provide)
> 
> All my BIOS settings are the same as the 1st post, I chose LLC - Level 2.
> 
> I want to reach 4.5 then I'll be happy.


Test prime95 for ten minutes on 4.1GHz... then 4.2 or 4.3, then try for 4.5 for ten minutes. If it fails up the vcore and try again (too save time move the offset up by several notches like .02 or .04 and not .005).

Test prime95 for one hour. If it passes you should be good to go, otherwise up your vcore by .05 or less (move the offset up).

4.5 is fairly easy to reach. I think around 80% of all chips can do that.


----------



## Turtley

How does this OC look?
Stable after 30 minutes of Prime blend.

Ambients temp = 26.9
Max temp above ambient = 52.1

Vcore offset = -0.020
Vcore ranged from 1.264 to 1.296


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> Lucky 23,
> I ran your BIOS settings and got a Vcore from 1.296 to 1.304 in Prime FFT for 5 minutes as a quick test and it was stable.
> There's not many differences between your settings and mine. With your settings Vcore was a little higher and temps were about 5 degrees higher as well for the same 45 setting.
> I've been running mine at a mild 4.3 overclock until my new faster ram arrives which is today. I have 4 sticks of 2g memory and one of them is not matched to the others. Also they are at 1333 mhz. I'll do some more testing when I get my new memory in.
> If you want to test my settings I can either post my BIOS settings or just tell you which settings are different.


Yea that's exactly what mine was bouncing between 1.296-1.304 on Small FFT. For me w/ the +0.015 offset and running P95 for 7+ hours max temp i got on 1 core was 76c, all others were slightly lower. Definitely run P95 run longer (6hrs +) and you can try a lower offset if you want (+0.005 or +0.010) and see how long it last before a worker stops then just take the offset up a notch.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soflyj*
> 
> Ok... first off, I'm a noob at overclocking but I'm willing to learn. Secondly, this thread is really helpful.
> I'm running: i5 2500K, Hyper Evo 212 Cooler, ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3, x2 Corsair 4GB 1333MHz DDR3. (No GPU Card at this moment)
> At stock (With no overclocking) at 3.3GHz:
> VCore (Voltage Core via CPU-Z) - 0.952 V
> At 4GHz:
> VCore - 0.960 V,
> idle Temp: ~30C
> During Prime 95 Temp: ~62C
> Is my VCore to low? (If you require your detail, I will provide)
> All my BIOS settings are the same as the 1st post, I chose LLC - Level 2.
> I want to reach 4.5 then I'll be happy.


The 0.960v is your idle voltage w/ a 16 multi = 1.6ghz(idle voltage along w/ full load voltage will increase/decrease w/ a positive/negative offset) You will need to download prime 95 and run it for 2-5minutes, watch the voltage in cpu-z and write those numbers down (lowest voltage you see at full load to highest voltage you see at full load). Running P95 for a couple minutes will give you an idea of where your voltages are, at a specific multiplier. You can post the voltages and screenshots in the thread and people will be able to help you.

Below are my screenshots. You can do this by putting a flashdrive in a usb port the going to my computer, right click the flash drive, click format, change the format the fat32 and click ok or format. Once the format is complete, restart your comp w/ the flashdrive still in and go into bios. When in bios just press F12 to take a screenshot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Heres my bios screenshots. Really cool feature w/ this UEFI bios, just though i would post them up


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> How does this OC look?
> Stable after 30 minutes of Prime blend.
> Ambients temp = 26.9
> Max temp above ambient = 52.1
> Vcore offset = -0.020
> Vcore ranged from 1.264 to 1.296


Looks good. Thats good that you were able to bring down the voltage w/ the negative offset. What cpu heatsink do you have?

What i do( this is how i did my E8500 also w/ fixed voltage) is set the offset and run the first full test (8k or 12k, usually its like 15 to 20+ tests). If it passes the first test then take the offset down another notch and see if it passes that first test again, if not then you can only go up for the -0.020, if it does pass then keep taking it down until it doesn't , then start bringing it up 1 offset at a time so that you can get the lowest voltage possible.

For me, i started at a +0.005 and it failed before completing the first full test so i could only bring the offset up.


----------



## Turtley

Lucky,

That's pretty much what I did. I kept lowering the voltage until I got -0.025 then windows froze before I could run prime. I'm back to the -0.020 for now.

I'm running the stock Cooler Master 212 + with a single fan. I have two exhaust and two intake fans running around 1200 rpms.

I could do an hour blend test at this settings to see if it holds up.

After this is to experiment with the fan speeds. I'm thinking how slow can I go on the fans before I see the temps increase.


----------



## Lucky 23

Try Small FFT it stress the CPU more then blend and i would just watch the temps. I think most recommend to not go past 85c


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Try Small FFT it stress the CPU more then blend and i would just watch the temps. I think most recommend to not go past 85c


Actually Blend test has been proven to stress Sandybridge more than Small FFT. Hardcore gaming won't even bring about temps that Blend does.

Not to say that a Small FFT test won't hurt but if you are to choose 1 test, please use Blend. *Blend custom with 80% memory is even better!*

IBT is not a very good reliable test of stability for Sandybridge. IT is very good at testing out the absolute max temp you can reach though and the total processing power your chip can do. I think my highest clock is like 120Gflops.


----------



## soflyj

Quote:


> Test prime95 for ten minutes on 4.1GHz... then 4.2 or 4.3, then try for 4.5 for ten minutes. If it fails up the vcore and try again (too save time move the offset up by several notches like .02 or .04 and not .005).
> 
> Test prime95 for one hour. If it passes you should be good to go, otherwise up your vcore by .05 or less (move the offset up).
> 
> 4.5 is fairly easy to reach. I think around 80% of all chips can do that.


@kennyparker1337 : Thanks dude, I guess I have to run Prime95 and monitor my VCore . What is the ideal VCore I should be aiming for?
Quote:


> The 0.960v is your idle voltage w/ a 16 multi = 1.6ghz(idle voltage along w/ full load voltage will increase/decrease w/ a positive/negative offset) You will need to download prime 95 and run it for 2-5minutes, watch the voltage in cpu-z and write those numbers down (lowest voltage you see at full load to highest voltage you see at full load). Running P95 for a couple minutes will give you an idea of where your voltages are, at a specific multiplier. You can post the voltages and screenshots in the thread and people will be able to help you.
> 
> Below are my screenshots. You can do this by putting a flashdrive in a usb port the going to my computer, right click the flash drive, click format, change the format the fat32 and click ok or format. Once the format is complete, restart your comp w/ the flashdrive still in and go into bios. When in bios just press F12 to take a screenshot


@Lucky 23: Thanks, will post screenshots when I get home.

Thanks guys.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soflyj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Test prime95 for ten minutes on 4.1GHz... then 4.2 or 4.3, then try for 4.5 for ten minutes. If it fails up the vcore and try again (too save time move the offset up by several notches like .02 or .04 and not .005).
> 
> Test prime95 for one hour. If it passes you should be good to go, otherwise up your vcore by .05 or less (move the offset up).
> 
> 4.5 is fairly easy to reach. I think around 80% of all chips can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> @kennyparker1337 : Thanks dude, I guess I have to run Prime95 and monitor my VCore . What is the ideal VCore I should be aiming for?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The 0.960v is your idle voltage w/ a 16 multi = 1.6ghz(idle voltage along w/ full load voltage will increase/decrease w/ a positive/negative offset) You will need to download prime 95 and run it for 2-5minutes, watch the voltage in cpu-z and write those numbers down (lowest voltage you see at full load to highest voltage you see at full load). Running P95 for a couple minutes will give you an idea of where your voltages are, at a specific multiplier. You can post the voltages and screenshots in the thread and people will be able to help you.
> 
> Below are my screenshots. You can do this by putting a flashdrive in a usb port the going to my computer, right click the flash drive, click format, change the format the fat32 and click ok or format. Once the format is complete, restart your comp w/ the flashdrive still in and go into bios. When in bios just press F12 to take a screenshot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Lucky 23: Thanks, will post screenshots when I get home.
> 
> Thanks guys.
Click to expand...

1.2v-1.35v is ideal for 4.5. but even 1.4v would be ok if temps are good.


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Actually Blend test has been proven to stress Sandybridge more than Small FFT. Hardcore gaming won't even bring about temps that Blend does.
> Not to say that a Small FFT test won't hurt but if you are to choose 1 test, please use Blend. *Blend custom with 80% memory is even better!*
> IBT is not a very good reliable test of stability for Sandybridge. IT is very good at testing out the absolute max temp you can reach though and the total processing power your chip can do. I think my highest clock is like 120Gflops.


Good info Kenney!

For some reason I couldn't run a custom blend test with 80% memory. I think I have to account for memory that windows and running programs is using as well.

I can run custom blend with 75% memory which I'm running now.

EDIT:
I just finished a custom blend using 75% memory for one hour.

Ambient temp: 21.9c
Max temps: 66c 70c 70c 68c

Average temp: 68.5c
CPU temps above ambient: 48.1c


----------



## chang87

Hi Guys!

Im new here in overclock.net. Anyway, I have a question w/ my OC settings. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Here's my current setup

*Procie:* i5-2500k
*Mobo:* AsRock Z68 Pro3-M (latest BIOS v1.70)
*RAM:* 2x2GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1333Mhz @ 7-7-7-21
*GPU:* n/a (just sold my GTX560-Ti)
*PSU:* 600W FSP Aurum 80+
*Cooler:* CoolerMaster V6 GT

Well, the problem is, when I go higher than 43 max ratio, the system will power on but the keyboard and mouse is off and no display. (I reset the CMOS to make everything work again)

Im stable @ 4.3Ghz using Prime95 Small FFTs for 30mins. Didnt really stress it that much cuz I was going somewhere.

Here are the settings that im using works.

*CPU Setting:* Manual
*Max Ratio:* 43
*Internal PLL OV:* Enabled
*GT Overclocking:* Disabled (I dont know what this is since this is not on the guide)
*Speedstep:* Enabled
*TurboBoost Power Limit:* Manual
*Short Duration Limit:* 500
*Long Duration Limit:* 500
*Long Duration Maintained:* 1 sec
*Additional Turbo Voltage:* Auto
*Core Current Limit:* 300
*BCLK:* 100 (Default)
*Spread Spectrum:* Disabled
*Power Saving Mode:* Disabled
*CPU Core Voltage:* Auto (already used Offset)
*CPU LLC:* Level 4 (already used Level 2 and 3 on offset mode)
*PCH Voltage:* Auto
*CPU PLL Voltage:* Auto
*VTT Voltage:* Auto

So, what could be wrong here guys? Anyone using the same board that I have?

TIA


----------



## soflyj

As promised, my screen shots. I'm still running 4GHz.

I also noticed on AXTU that my clock speed and ratio always changes between 1.6GHz and 4GHz.- Why is this?

Idle (No tests)
VCore: 0.960v
Temp: ~30C

During Prime95 Test
VCore: 1.288v
Temp: ~55C

Now for the BIOS screenshots:




Are my results and setting ok?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Actually Blend test has been proven to stress Sandybridge more than Small FFT. Hardcore gaming won't even bring about temps that Blend does.
> Not to say that a Small FFT test won't hurt but if you are to choose 1 test, please use Blend. *Blend custom with 80% memory is even better!*
> IBT is not a very good reliable test of stability for Sandybridge. IT is very good at testing out the absolute max temp you can reach though and the total processing power your chip can do. I think my highest clock is like 120Gflops.


I ran blend for a little bit after running Small FFT and it didnt get my temps as high as small FFt. I also dont really see the need to stress my ram for stability since i already ran it for 5 hours on memtest. I might try running it again though


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soflyj*
> 
> As promised, my screen shots. I'm still running 4GHz.
> I also noticed on AXTU that my clock speed and ratio always changes between 1.6GHz and 4GHz.- Why is this?
> Idle (No tests)
> VCore: 0.960v
> Temp: ~30C
> During Prime95 Test
> VCore: 1.288v
> Temp: ~55C
> Now for the BIOS screenshots:
> 
> 
> 
> Are my results and setting ok?


I would say your Vcore is too high. You going to need a negative offset to bring it down because you should be able to get 4ghz stable around 1.2v or so. I would just kick the multi up to 45 and leave the +0.005 offset then you go from there

I would disable C3 and C6 because those put the cpu into a deep sleep and could cause stability issues. I also disabled virtualization and no execute.

Dram voltage for DDR3 is usually 1.5v or 1.65v. I know by default mine would show 1.529 but if your ram is rated at 1.5v you can set it at 1.499/1.5v. You should also manually set your timings or change to the XMP profile because usually auto puts your timings a lot higher then they are supposed to be.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Has anyone got their i7-2700k to 5Ghz? I'm currently at 4.7Ghz with offset voltage at 1.20v
C3 off
C6 off


----------



## soflyj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would say your Vcore is too high. You going to need a negative offset to bring it down because you should be able to get 4ghz stable around 1.2v or so. I would just kick the multi up to 45 and leave the +0.005 offset then you go from there
> I would disable C3 and C6 because those put the cpu into a deep sleep and could cause stability issues. I also disabled virtualization and no execute.
> Dram voltage for DDR3 is usually 1.5v or 1.65v. I know by default mine would show 1.529 but if your ram is rated at 1.5v you can set it at 1.499/1.5v. You should also manually set your timings or change to the XMP profile because usually auto puts your timings a lot higher then they are supposed to be.


Thanks Lucky 23, I followed all your advice. I pushed the Multipler to 45.

Idle (No tests)
VCore: 0.976v
Temp: ~30C

During Prime95 Test
VCore: ~1.296v (highest 1.304v)
Temp: ~60C

You said my VCore was too high so I lowered the offset.


Let me know what you think?

(If all is good, I have achieved my goal - Thanks dude:thumb


----------



## Lucky 23

well one full test on P95 whether its blend or Small FFT is around 20+ tests. I would see if you can get through the first full test w/ the -0.005 offset that you set in bios. If you can then try taking it down to a -0.010 offset and see if it passes the first test again and keep going till you can pass the first full test. It will help determine the lowest voltage you can run off of then you can start doing P95 for a few hours and slowly upping the offset.

Eventually you will need to run P95 for a few hours for it to be considered stable. I would do at least 6 hours


----------



## RP75379

I'm new to overclocking but Ive been going off of this guide for the most part.

I'm running on a ASRock Extreme3 Gen3 with an i7 2700k and 8 gigs of mem

My offset voltage is still at the original setting of +0.005 with a core multiplier at 45. My max Temperature is 62 degrees. My Core Voltage according to CPU-Z is steady at 1.288 V.

After reading these forums, my voltage seems low from what everyone else is aiming at and I'm curious if this is ok or not? I haven't seen how high my core speeds with go and stopped at a core multiplier of 45 because I assumed this was high enough for general gaming.

Does this seem stable with how low my voltage is or is it good?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Phry

Not sure if this was brought up in this thread, since I haven't read through this whole thing. But when I set my DRAM Command Rate to N1, I always crash. It's fine though when I leave it on Auto.


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> ... Dram voltage for DDR3 is usually 1.5v or 1.65v. I know by default mine would show 1.529 but if your ram is rated at 1.5v you can set it at 1.499/1.5v. You should also manually set your timings or change to the XMP profile because usually auto puts your timings a lot higher then they are supposed to be.


My new ram did the same thing on auto but it seemed like XMP was enabled and set it that way. On auto it came up with 11-11-11-26.
I set my ram manually per manufacture's spec to 9-9-9-24-2N. GSkill reccomends setting your timmings manually as well.

Interesting thing this morning and about a half hour after I did my 45, one hour blend test windows blue screened on me while doing nothing but browsning this forum. I didn't get to see the error code as it made the memory dump and went away too quick. I haven't changed any settings yet and it hasn't happened since either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phry*
> 
> Not sure if this was brought up in this thread, since I haven't read through this whole thing. But when I set my DRAM Command Rate to N1, I always crash. It's fine though when I leave it on Auto.


Is this your ram? If so set your timmings to 8-8-8-24-2N with 1.499 volts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> well one full test on P95 whether its blend or Small FFT is around 20+ tests. I would see if you can get through the first full test w/ the -0.005 offset that you set in bios. If you can then try taking it down to a -0.010 offset and see if it passes the first test again and keep going till you can pass the first full test. It will help determine the lowest voltage you can run off of then you can start doing P95 for a few hours and slowly upping the offset.
> Eventually you will need to run P95 for a few hours for it to be considered stable. I would do at least 6 hours


I have my Vcore running at -0.020. I went on down to -0.025 but windows froze on me at that setting.


----------



## tootercomputer

I've had this system for two weeks now and just discovered the CMOS switch on the back of the mobo. Awesome. I built my own on my DS3 system. Even with this board on the bench, with my poor vision (only partial vision in one eye) it's been very challenging fiddling with the jumper. Nice going ASRock (along with the push-button power and reset switches). Those are long-overdue features that most enthusiast mobos should have.

Lucky, I'm trying your settings verbatim. Gonna see how it goes. I'm running OCCT and prime.

BTW, I'm curious about temps. Under load (prime, OCCT), my core temps are running in the mid-50s, but my cputin temp is 42C. Are others getting the same temps?

marty


----------



## Turtley

^ Yea, I like the push buttons as well including the led readout. I've never had a motherboard with them before.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> ^ Yea, I like the push buttons as well including the led readout. I've never had a motherboard with them before.


I had (still have actually) a biostar AMD 64-era mobo with a power switch on the mobo itself. But that's it. Yeah, these are really nice features.

marty


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> Interesting thing this morning and about a half hour after I did my 45, one hour blend test windows blue screened on me while doing nothing but browsning this forum. I didn't get to see the error code as it made the memory dump and went away too quick. I haven't changed any settings yet and it hasn't happened since either.
> 
> I have my Vcore running at -0.020. I went on down to -0.025 but windows froze on me at that setting.


You probably got a blue screen at idle because your idle voltage is too low. At stock idle voltage is around .96+ but w/ an offset of -0.025 its a lot lower

So now -0.025 offset is way too low because windows freezes and -0.020 offset is too low for idle so you will probably have to try a -0.015 or -0.010 but you will still need to stress it longer because 30min is not enough.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RP75379*
> 
> I'm new to overclocking but Ive been going off of this guide for the most part.
> I'm running on a ASRock Extreme3 Gen3 with an i7 2700k and 8 gigs of mem
> My offset voltage is still at the original setting of +0.005 with a core multiplier at 45. My max Temperature is 62 degrees. My Core Voltage according to CPU-Z is steady at 1.288 V.
> After reading these forums, my voltage seems low from what everyone else is aiming at and I'm curious if this is ok or not? I haven't seen how high my core speeds with go and stopped at a core multiplier of 45 because I assumed this was high enough for general gaming.
> Does this seem stable with how low my voltage is or is it good?
> Thanks guys!


At a +0.005 offset my voltage was right around 1.288 at full load in cpu-z . But you need to stress test it w/ that offset and see if its stable. If not then you need to go to a higher positive offset. If it is stable then you can try going to -0.005 offset or lower. As you change the offset to a higher positive or negative you will see it change in cpu-z during a stress test and at idle so you will want to write these numbers down.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> I've had this system for two weeks now and just discovered the CMOS switch on the back of the mobo. Awesome. I built my own on my DS3 system. Even with this board on the bench, with my poor vision (only partial vision in one eye) it's been very challenging fiddling with the jumper. Nice going ASRock (along with the push-button power and reset switches). Those are long-overdue features that most enthusiast mobos should have.
> Lucky, I'm trying your settings verbatim. Gonna see how it goes. I'm running OCCT and prime.
> BTW, I'm curious about temps. Under load (prime, OCCT), my core temps are running in the mid-50s, but my cputin temp is 42C. Are others getting the same temps?
> marty


I use real temp version 3.70. W/ my mugen 2 and on small FFT i got a max temp of 76c but if you run blend usually your temps will be lower.


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You probably got a blue screen at idle because your idle voltage is too low. At stock idle voltage is around .96+ but w/ an offset of -0.025 its a lot lower
> So now -0.025 offset is way too low because windows freezes and -0.020 offset is too low for idle so you will probably have to try a -0.015 or -0.010 but you will still need to stress it longer because 30min is not enough.


I ran it for one hour. See page 20 for my post from this moring.

I thought it may be a little low and thought I should bump it up a tad. It has ran several hours at idle today with no issues. I'll up the vcore a bit and give it a try for an hour.

My CPU usage is up and down though even at idle. It don't settle down to 1600mhz like it did when I was trying 4.3.


----------



## chang87

Hi Guys!

Im new here in overclock.net. Anyway, I have a question w/ my OC settings. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Here's my current setup

Procie: i5-2500k
Mobo: AsRock Z68 Pro3-M (latest BIOS v1.70)
RAM: 2x2GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1333Mhz @ 7-7-7-21
GPU: n/a (just sold my GTX560-Ti)
PSU: 600W FSP Aurum 80+
Cooler: CoolerMaster V6 GT



Well, the problem is, Im stuck @ 4.3Ghz. When I go higher than 43 max ratio, the system will power on but the keyboard and mouse is off and no display. (I reset the CMOS to make everything work again)

Im stable @ 4.3Ghz using Prime95 Small FFTs or Blend Test for 30mins to 1hour.

Here are the current settings that works fine.

CPU Setting: Manual
Max Ratio: 43
Internal PLL OV: Enabled
GT Overclocking: Disabled (I dont know what this is since this is not on the guide)
Speedstep: Enabled
TurboBoost Power Limit: Manual
Short Duration Limit: 500
Long Duration Limit: 500
Long Duration Maintained: 1 sec
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Core Current Limit: 300
BCLK: 100 (Default)
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Power Saving Mode: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: Auto (already used Offset)
CPU LLC: Level 5 (already used Level 2 and 3 on offset mode)
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
VTT Voltage: Auto

So, what could be wrong here guys? Anyone using the same board that I have?

TIA


----------



## Lucky 23

Most people say that you dont need to enable internal PLL overvoltage unless your going over 4.5ghz.

I wouldnt leave your cpu voltage on auto. Look at the screen shots posted from me and others a couple of pages back and make sure your settings are similar.


----------



## tootercomputer

Lucky, your settings appear to be working perfectly with my system. It's now off the bench (finally) and in the process of going into the case. My voltage is stable right at 1.29 to 1.30 and my temps are up a few degrees, but only the low 60s. I run OCCT and prime95, both at default settings. OCCT runs a bit hotter than prime95. But all in all, those temps are fine, everything is stable.

So I think I'll stick with these settings. I've decided to go with speed step enabled, though I typically do not do that, even with the family computer. But the system seems stable even with speed step enabled (that has not always been the case in the past), so I'll stay with it. Thanks Lucky. I'm running at 4.5GHz with 1600 memory running at 1600 at 8-8-8-24.

marty


----------



## Phry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> Is this your ram? If so set your timmings to 8-8-8-24-2N with 1.499 volts.


I have mine on 8-8-8-24-Auto right now at 1.500v. When it's set on Auto it uses 2N, but I guess I can change it next time I restart, haha.

Been running P95 since last night. Followed everything in this guide except I have my power limits at 250,250,250 instead of 500,500,300. I don't think that really makes a difference when you pass a certain number does it? Haha.

But yeah, 4.8Ghz @ 1.448v hitting temps of 85c max. Going for 14 hours so far... And still hangin in there.


----------



## Turtley

Turn on XMP profile if your BIOS has it. That's what I did with mine and the timmings went to 9-99-24-1N.

I've been checking my memory performance with a program called MaxxMem2 Preview to test my memory speed. I found that the XMP profile of 9-9-9-24-1N settings was a little faster.

I'm stable at 4.5ghz with temps in the mid 70's with ambient aroudn 22c.


----------



## wezza13

Hi all,

Completely new to overclocking but followed your guide up to and including the "Starting off...." section of Overclocking.

Just wondered why the cpu (i5 2500k) shows (in the Asrock tuner utility AXTU) as 1600mhz when I have set it to 4000mhz.

It shows as 4000mhz when under full load.

But when I change this section,

Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled
Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling.
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
Package C State Support: Auto

to the specific settings under the "Fixed Mode", then my CPU shows as 4000mhz regardless.

I guess all I'm wondering is, will the processor actually be running at 1.6ghz, rather than 4ghz, thus not utilising the full potential of the cpu (i.e. Not as fast as it should be when set at 4ghz?).

Any help please would be really appreciated.

Cheers.

P.S. Cpu is i5 2500k
Mobo is Z68 Pro3
16gb Ram


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wezza13*
> 
> Hi all,
> Completely new to overclocking but followed your guide up to and including the "Starting off...." section of Overclocking.
> Just wondered why the cpu (i5 2500k) shows (in the Asrock tuner utility AXTU) as 1600mhz when I have set it to 4000mhz.
> It shows as 4000mhz when under full load.
> But when I change this section,
> Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling.
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
> Package C State Support: Auto
> to the specific settings under the "Fixed Mode", then my CPU shows as 4000mhz regardless.
> I guess all I'm wondering is, will the processor actually be running at 1.6ghz, rather than 4ghz, thus not utilising the full potential of the cpu (i.e. Not as fast as it should be when set at 4ghz?).
> Any help please would be really appreciated.
> Cheers.
> P.S. Cpu is i5 2500k
> Mobo is Z68 Pro3
> 16gb Ram


The "C" states are power-saving options. It basically runs your CPU at lower clocks and voltages during times where it is idle or not running anything intensive. It does state it there, but try running a stress test during Offset mode and you'll see it go to the clock you set it at. It will change according to your load, so if you don't see any lag during your usage, you can leave it on to lower your temps and save some electricity.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wezza13*
> 
> Hi all,
> Completely new to overclocking but followed your guide up to and including the "Starting off...." section of Overclocking.
> Just wondered why the cpu (i5 2500k) shows (in the Asrock tuner utility AXTU) as 1600mhz when I have set it to 4000mhz.
> It shows as 4000mhz when under full load.
> But when I change this section,
> Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling.
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
> Package C State Support: Auto
> to the specific settings under the "Fixed Mode", then my CPU shows as 4000mhz regardless.
> I guess all I'm wondering is, will the processor actually be running at 1.6ghz, rather than 4ghz, thus not utilising the full potential of the cpu (i.e. Not as fast as it should be when set at 4ghz?).
> Any help please would be really appreciated.
> Cheers.
> P.S. Cpu is i5 2500k
> Mobo is Z68 Pro3
> 16gb Ram


The list isnt really correct from what i found. If you want to run it a full speed all the time you need to disable speedstep, C1e, C3, & C6. Cstate support can be left on auto, and then use fixed voltage.


----------



## wezza13

Thanks for the reply.

I was just concerned that the processor running as 1600mhz instead of 4000mhz, would seem to defeat the object of overclocking it in the first place if it was going to act as a 1600mhz cpu!









So I assume it's better all round then to keep it on the Offset settings?


----------



## Lucky 23

Actually i though the same thing since i was use to my old E8500 but its actually better w/ offset and having it downclock. If you go back to page 19 i have some screenshots of my settings.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wezza13*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I was just concerned that the processor running as 1600mhz instead of 4000mhz, would seem to defeat the object of overclocking it in the first place if it was going to act as a 1600mhz cpu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I assume it's better all round then to keep it on the Offset settings?


Yeah thats not how it works thankfully. As soon as your chip needs the power boost for stuff like gaming or even a couple of seconds to open several programs, you're chip will speed up and voltage will rise. It will also stay like that as long as it needs the power.


----------



## speedy2721

Is anyone having problems with their voltage fluctuating while running prime? My voltage fluctuates in a range of 0.028v or 0.032v. While I am running Prime95 the voltage will range anywhere from 1.424v to 1.452v in CPU-Z.

I am just wondering if this is normal or if there is something wrong with my motherboard/cpu?

I made a thread about it so if you need more information about my problem you can go here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1237711/2500k-voltage-fluctuates-between-a-range-of-0-032-volts-during-load#post_16869332

Thanks to anyone that helps.


----------



## wezza13

Thanks for taking the time to reply, you've been great help.

So it all seems to be normal (only overclocked to 4ghz at the moment but may try higher later).

Just to clarify then, this first pic is CPU-Z and RealTemp BEFORE running Prime95 :



and this is when I start Prime95 and it's running :



Notice the core speed and multiplier change.

All is fine yes?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy2721*
> 
> Is anyone having problems with their voltage fluctuating while running prime? My voltage fluctuates in a range of 0.028v or 0.032v. While I am running Prime95 the voltage will range anywhere from 1.424v to 1.452v in CPU-Z.
> I am just wondering if this is normal or if there is something wrong with my motherboard/cpu?
> I made a thread about it so if you need more information about my problem you can go here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1237711/2500k-voltage-fluctuates-between-a-range-of-0-032-volts-during-load#post_16869332
> Thanks to anyone that helps.


Not sure what multiplier your at but it is normal for voltage to fluctuate in CPU-z during full load. Mine would go between 1.288-1.312v


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wezza13*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply, you've been great help.
> So it all seems to be normal (only overclocked to 4ghz at the moment but may try higher later).
> Just to clarify then, this first pic is CPU-Z and RealTemp BEFORE running Prime95 :
> 
> and this is when I start Prime95 and it's running :
> 
> Notice the core speed and multiplier change.
> All is fine yes?


Yes that's how it works going from 16 to 40 so thats fine but your voltage is way too high at full load. I assume you set up your voltage on offset? What offset is set in bios?

You will probably have to set a very heavy negative offset to bring the voltage down. For 4ghz you will probably be in the 1.2v range. My voltage isnt even that high for 4.5ghz


----------



## wezza13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes that's how it works going from 16 to 40 so thats fine but your voltage is way too high at full load. I assume you set up your voltage on offset? What offset is set in bios?
> You will probably have to set a very heavy negative offset to bring the voltage down. For 4ghz you will probably be in the 1.2v range. My voltage isnt even that high for 4.5ghz


I copied the bit in the guide on page 1 and left it on those settings :

Master Control; this controls how much voltage your chip gets.
CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Voltage: (Set this to +0.005v for right now)

It didn't say anything about changing it, should I have done?


----------



## Lucky 23

well it doesnt go over much about offset mode. A +0.005 is just a starting point for a 45 multiplier.

I posted my bios screenshots below so yours should basically match aside from multiplier and offset amount.

At a 40 multi and +0.005 offset is too much voltage so you should probably try seeing if you can boot w/ a -0.100 offset (roughly 1.30v in bios - 0.100= 1.20v). Im not sure but -0.100 offset might be too much so you might have to try -0.080 or something. I know i was able to boot at 4.2ghz w/ a fixed voltage of 1.20v in bios so you will probably be some where around this voltage.

You will just have to start trying negative offsets and then booting into windows and see where your voltage is at in cpuz and keep increasing the offset until you see a CPU-z voltage closer to 1.20 then you can go from there.

As you go, post screenshots of cpu-z and what offset your using and we should be able to help you. You dont need to worry about getting it stable right now you just need to figure out how much negative offset you need to get into the 1.20v range.

Only other thing you can do which might be a little easier is just up the multi to 45 and leave the +0.005 offset.Then we can go from there on what offset you need but you will again need to see where your at in cpu-z w/ voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Heres my bios screenshots. Really cool feature w/ this UEFI bios, just though i would post them up


----------



## tootercomputer

I had folks here warning me about running my vcore at auto when OCing for fear of vcore spiking when under load. I have not found that to be the case (although I am now using the offset option, using Lukcy''s settings actually). However, while playing with my mobo the first week I had it, with the bios at factory default, just for fun I went into the OC setting that lets you bump up the turbo-boost max. I set mine to 4.2, and then rebooted and ran prime95 or OCCT or whatever, and under load the vcore did indeed spike, going up to 1.42. And obviously, my temps went up, too.

Needless to say, I didn't try that again.


----------



## raptor5150

Thanks for the very helpful guide, i was able to get 4.5 @ 1.29 vcore , more tweaking to be learned


----------



## chang87

Hi Guys,

What do you guys think about my i5-2500k OC?



Im currently using Offset Mode (+0.005) in the BIOS and LLC to Level 3.

Is the voltage reading too high for its rated speed? How about my temps?

I'm using CoolerMaster V6GT for my HSF.

Anyway, FYI, I'm in the Philippines so ambient temp here is around 32c-35c since its summer time already.

Note:

I'm still stuck @ 4.3ghz no matter what I do. I cant seem to boot windows when using 4.4ghz.

Any help/advice will be greatly appreciated.

TIA


----------



## Lucky 23

Not sure most people are able to get to 4.5ghz at 1.35 or less. Do you have any bios screenshots?

If you could fill out your system specs in your sig then that would be helpful too


----------



## chang87

@lucky

well, for the bios screenshots, i dont have a camera handy right now. is there a way to make a screenshot using just the pc?

rig specs now on my sig bro. took me a while to do that. heheh


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea definitely

You can do this by putting a flashdrive in a usb port the going to my computer, right click the flash drive, click format, change the format to fat32 and click ok or format. Once the format is complete, restart your comp w/ the flashdrive still in and go into bios. When in bios just press F12 to take a screenshot


----------



## chang87

ohhhh... so thats how you do it then... hmmmm

imma try it ryt now...


----------



## chang87

here it is lucky...







so what do you think needs to be changed???


----------



## tootercomputer

Hey, does anyone periodically get a fuzzy UEFI screen? About half the time, when I go to the UEFI, it's very fuzzy and unfocused. If I reboot and re-enter the bios, it's just fine. No problems like this booting into windows. Anyone else experience this? Thanks.

marty


----------



## crunkinshoe

Does anyone know if the Beta BIOS 1.20a for the z68 pro3 gen3 has LLC and better power increments for vcore?


----------



## TheOx

Nice Guide, Thanks guys


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOx*
> 
> Nice Guide, Thanks guys


Big thanks to everyone who had good input in the first few pages, I've been trying to read up as much on this as I will be getting my P67 Extreme4 Gen3 today or Wednesday.







I still can't believe it was $113 open box on Newegg!


----------



## wezza13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> well it doesnt go over much about offset mode. A +0.005 is just a starting point for a 45 multiplier.
> I posted my bios screenshots below so yours should basically match aside from multiplier and offset amount.
> At a 40 multi and +0.005 offset is too much voltage so you should probably try seeing if you can boot w/ a -0.100 offset (roughly 1.30v in bios - 0.100= 1.20v). Im not sure but -0.100 offset might be too much so you might have to try -0.080 or something. I know i was able to boot at 4.2ghz w/ a fixed voltage of 1.20v in bios so you will probably be some where around this voltage.
> You will just have to start trying negative offsets and then booting into windows and see where your voltage is at in cpuz and keep increasing the offset until you see a CPU-z voltage closer to 1.20 then you can go from there.
> As you go, post screenshots of cpu-z and what offset your using and we should be able to help you. You dont need to worry about getting it stable right now you just need to figure out how much negative offset you need to get into the 1.20v range.
> Only other thing you can do which might be a little easier is just up the multi to 45 and leave the +0.005 offset.Then we can go from there on what offset you need but you will again need to see where your at in cpu-z w/ voltages.


Cheers Lucky you're a great help.

This is my voltage whilst running with a multiplier of 45 (1.360V) at the mo whilst typing this) :-



So should I try the voltage at -0.080 for starters?

And the magic number to get to is 1.2v whilst running Prime 95 am I right?


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Hey guys.

For the last 6 months my sig machine has been happily running at 4.4ghz @ 1.31v (1.28v under load) using Offset mode +0.005 and LLC Level 4. I decided the other day to play around with my OC, so I tried the Auto OC Turbo 50 option in Bios, but it only wants to go to 4.8ghz not 5ghz, and at 1.46v which is way too high for my liking. It also switches to fixed voltage which makes my idle temps high.

So I tinkered a bit and have managed to get stable at 4.6ghz @ 1.365v (1.35v under load) with LLC Level 2, but had to switch from Offest mode to Fixed mode with the voltage to get it stable. Any ideas on how to get it stable with offset mode? I'm running Bios v1.60 if it makes any difference.


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wezza13*
> 
> Cheers Lucky you're a great help.
> This is my voltage whilst running with a multiplier of 45 (1.360V) at the mo whilst typing this) :-
> 
> So should I try the voltage at -0.080 for starters?
> And the magic number to get to is 1.2v whilst running Prime 95 am I right?


No. Start with -0.005 and work your way lower. Run P95 with each voltage setting to see if it is still stable.
When you get too low on the voltage windows will either freeze or blue screen letting you know you went too far. Then up the voltage a notch.

I can run either 4.3 with -0.030 volts or 4.5 with -0.015 volts stable. I don't care to overclock any higher at this point.

You want the hightest overclock with the lowest voltage with it being stable.

Lots of folks are happy with a 4.5 overclock while others want to push it to the max of 5 or more.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wezza13*
> 
> Cheers Lucky you're a great help.
> This is my voltage whilst running with a multiplier of 45 (1.360V) at the mo whilst typing this) :-
> 
> So should I try the voltage at -0.080 for starters?
> And the magic number to get to is 1.2v whilst running Prime 95 am I right?


No since you got it at a 45 multi just leave it and try to get it stable. Just run P95 for 20min at +0.005 and if it blue screens or if a worker stops working then you will have to take the offset up. If it runs fine for 20min then try a -0.005 offset then run P95 again, if it passes try -0.010 offset. You want to find the lowest voltage that you can boot at w/ a 45 multi then you will start bringing the voltage up. Running P95 for 20min doesnt mean its stable it just a short test to see if it will run w/out failing.

At a 40 multi you should be able to get it stable around 1.2v. Now that you got the 45 multi your voltage is looking closer to where it should be for a stable 4.5ghz overclock.


----------



## wezza13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> No. Start with -0.005 and work your way lower. Run P95 with each voltage setting to see if it is still stable.
> When you get too low on the voltage windows will either freeze or blue screen letting you know you went too far. Then up the voltage a notch.
> I can run either 4.3 with -0.030 volts or 4.5 with -0.015 volts stable. I don't care to overclock any higher at this point.
> You want the hightest overclock with the lowest voltage with it being stable.
> Lots of folks are happy with a 4.5 overclock while others want to push it to the max of 5 or more.


I am currently in the process of lowering the voltage one at a time.

Am on -0.045V at the moment with cpu at 4.5ghz and the core voltage on cpu-z whilst running prime95 is 1.304v.

It's stable at the moment and doesn't show any signs of crashing or freezing up yet.

I'm a bit worried though as to how low should I go on the negative voltages? As I noticed it goes to -200 or something.

What is the lowest I should be hitting?

UPDATE: Blue screened whilst booting windows at -0.080v. Am just about to test it for an hour to see if it's stable. Or should I give it longer? (The core voltage is currently 1.280v at the moment whilst running Prime95)


----------



## Lucky 23

Thats right about where mine is at w/ a 4.5ghz overclock. My full load CPU-z voltage goes between 1.288-1.312. I personally run Prime95 for over 6 hours, i ran my 2500k for around 7 1/2 hours. Most people will recomend more like 12 hours but its up to you.

what offset are you at w/ 1.280v in CPU-z?


----------



## wezza13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> what offset are you at w/ 1.280v in CPU-z?


It's flicking between 1.272v and 1.280v under full load from prime95. The offset I'm using is -0.075v.

It's been running for over 2 hours now with max temp being 62c on one core the others not over 60c.

And it seems to be running fine as it is.

I'll leave it running until I go to bed, another couple of hours at least.

It won't do any harm running the voltage that low will it?


----------



## Lucky 23

No it shouldn't. Most of the guides recommend keeping it under 1.40v- 1.45v


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> here it is lucky...
> 
> 
> 
> so what do you think needs to be changed???


From what ive read you dont need internal PLL overvoltage enabled unless going over a 45 multiplier so you can disable this. Most people also disable C3 & C6 because these put the cpu into a deep sleep and could cause BSOD's.

If your going to leave the multi at 43 then you can probably start testing in the negative offsets to bring your voltage down. You might be able to get it lower then what its at now. For me i have a +0.015 offset and my Vcore in bios shows around 1.320-1.328 so your at a lower multi me but higher voltage. It might not be stable at a lower voltage but if you want to try you can and see if you can bring it down.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Hey guys.
> For the last 6 months my sig machine has been happily running at 4.4ghz @ 1.31v (1.28v under load) using Offset mode +0.005 and LLC Level 4. I decided the other day to play around with my OC, so I tried the Auto OC Turbo 50 option in Bios, but it only wants to go to 4.8ghz not 5ghz, and at 1.46v which is way too high for my liking. It also switches to fixed voltage which makes my idle temps high.
> So I tinkered a bit and have managed to get stable at 4.6ghz @ 1.365v (1.35v under load) with LLC Level 2, but had to switch from Offest mode to Fixed mode with the voltage to get it stable. Any ideas on how to get it stable with offset mode? I'm running Bios v1.60 if it makes any difference.


Switch it to offset mode w/ a +0.005 offset and leave the multi at 46. Hit the F10 to save and when the computer reboots go back into bios and see what vcore is displayed. You might have to go into a higher positive offset the +0.005 but this is a starting point


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wezza13*
> 
> I am currently in the process of lowering the voltage one at a time.
> Am on -0.045V at the moment with cpu at 4.5ghz and the core voltage on cpu-z whilst running prime95 is 1.304v.
> It's stable at the moment and doesn't show any signs of crashing or freezing up yet.
> I'm a bit worried though as to how low should I go on the negative voltages? As I noticed it goes to -200 or something.
> What is the lowest I should be hitting?
> 
> UPDATE: Blue screened whilst booting windows at -0.080v. Am just about to test it for an hour to see if it's stable. Or should I give it longer? (The core voltage is currently 1.280v at the moment whilst running Prime95)


It looks like you're on the right track. I was only able to go to -0.015 before windows crashed. Lucky 23 has been a great help to me as well. However I'm using another person's settings for now. I may try Lucky's settings to see how that works out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Thats right about where mine is at w/ a 4.5ghz overclock. My full load CPU-z voltage goes between 1.288-1.312. I personally run Prime95 for over 6 hours, i ran my 2500k for around 7 1/2 hours. Most people will recomend more like 12 hours but its up to you.
> what offset are you at w/ 1.280v in CPU-z?


Lucky 23,
Please educate me as to the reason to run prime longer than an hour which I have thus far. It seems that after the first few minutes your processor and motherboard temps should be at their highest by then. Why longer?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> It looks like you're on the right track. I was only able to go to -0.015 before windows crashed. Lucky 23 has been a great help to me as well. However I'm using another person's settings for now. I may try Lucky's settings to see how that works out.
> Lucky 23,
> Please educate me as to the reason to run prime longer than an hour which I have thus far. It seems that after the first few minutes your processor and motherboard temps should be at their highest by then. Why longer?


Well from what i know the tests change as the stress test goes on and i think some of the tests are more demanding then others. I also remember someone posted recently that it takes around 6 hours usually for P95 to complete one full loop of all its different test for Small FFT. I ran my E8500 on P95 and ive had it fail 3 hours in a SmallFFt test so thats why i usually go for 6+. Also if you game a lot then you want to think about how many straight hours you usually game for. I probably never hit 6 straight hours of gaming w/out taking a break but its usually good reassurance that my system will remain stable if i do. I know some people say do a minimum of 12 or 24 hours but 6-8 hours has always worked well for me.

Same thing when stressing my first set of RipjawsX in memtest, it took them 3 1/2 hours to fail and for me to see that they were defective. If i would of just ran memtest for an hour i wouldn't of found this out and i would still be getting random BSOD's and system crashes. My second set of ripjaws made it through 6 full passes, which was recommended as the amount of passes needed to be completed for it to be considered stable. For me 6 passes on memtest took 5 hours.

I ran Small fft for my 2500k and it finally peaked at 76c on one core probably 3-4 hours in if i remember right. But SmallFFt will bring your temps up to their max similar to intel Burn test so that why i usually run SmallFFt. I think when i did my E8500 and E6550 i ran both Small FFt and intel burn test. I will probably run intel burn test on this cpu also once i get some extra time


----------



## speedy2721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> It looks like you're on the right track. I was only able to go to -0.015 before windows crashed. Lucky 23 has been a great help to me as well. However I'm using another person's settings for now. I may try Lucky's settings to see how that works out.
> Lucky 23,
> Please educate me as to the reason to run prime longer than an hour which I have thus far. It seems that after the first few minutes your processor and motherboard temps should be at their highest by then. Why longer?


I was running Prime95 blend yesterday for over 16 hours and I still got a bsod 124. I think I read that for blend it takes around 18 hours to complete all the test ( could be wrong but I know its more then 12) so that's why people say to run it for that many hours to make sure its 100% stable. You don't have to do this though as its up to the individual on how long they think they need to run prime to be stable.

Now I am having a problem with the LCC on my board.

None of my LLC levels seem to be working on my ASRock Extreme3 Gen3 besides level 1. I am overclocked to 4.5Ghz right now and each of the LLC levels except for 1 make the voltage stay the same during idle or load. Here are the results of each of the 5 LLC levels.

Level 1 LLC: Bios set voltage- 1.43v Bios shows- 1.424v-1.432v Windows idle: 1.416v Windows Prime95 blend load: 1.424-1.432

Level 2 LLC: Bios set voltage- 1.43v Bios shows- 1.352v-1.36v Windows idle: 1.384v-1.392v Windows Prime95 blend load: 1.320v-1.336v

Level 3 LLC: Bios set voltage- 1.43v Bios shows- 1.352v-1.36v Windows idle: 1.384v-1.392v Windows Prime95 blend load: 1.320v-1.336v

Level 4 LLC: Bios set voltage- 1.43v Bios shows- 1.352v-1.36v Windows idle: 1.384v-1.392v Windows Prime95 blend load: 1.320v-1.336v

Level 5 LLC: Bios set voltage- 1.43v Bios shows- 1.352v-1.36v Windows idle: 1.384v-1.392v Windows Prime95 blend load: 1.320v-1.336v

All of these tests were done with the voltage fixed to 1.43v and tried both with the C-States/Intel Speed Step turned on or off. The programs I used were CPU-Z 1.6 64bit and Prime95 26.6.

Does anyone know why I am getting the same results with LLC levels 2-5?


----------



## Lucky 23

I noticed that LLC didnt seem to make a big difference on my board either so i just left it at level 3. I didnt try level 1 only 2-5


----------



## speedy2721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I noticed that LLC didnt seem to make a big difference on my board either so i just left it at level 3. I didnt try level 1 only 2-5


I just searched google and I found a thread on another website that a few people had the same problems with this board. They all said that LLC 1 was the only one that worked.

Can anyone else confirm that they have this issue or if it happens with the Extreme 4?

Edit: Here is another person on OCN that made a post about this http://www.overclock.net/t/1221680/z68-extreme3-gen3-llc-help-plz


----------



## Turtley

Thanks for the info Lucky 23 and Speedy2721!

I'll run a minimum 12 hour test in prime.

I never thought about running memtest. I don't have my mem overclocked through but my mem is new.

I'm learning something new all the time here!


----------



## tootercomputer

Anyone know any links to a good sites for ASRock z68 mobos? Not an OCing site like this, but the mobo itself. Thanks.


----------



## chang87

@lucky

just a question bro, it seems that my PC is stable when putting it under full load stress (prime95, IBT)

but everytime i use it for low load thingies like browsing, etc, it will freeze up on me. no BSOD but a simple lock-up.

what could be the cause of it? is it because the *C3*, *C6*, and *Package C Support* are still enabled while using offset volts?

so, do i "really" need to disable the *C3*, *C6*, and *Package C Support* while using offset volts?


----------



## chang87

Anyway, heres my new settings (screenshots from CPU-Z and BIOS)

I disabled the *C3*, *C6*, and *Package C Support* in the BIOS already and yes it seems its stable. But I still need to observe it though.

Its a great improvement from 1.36v to 1.288v





















Anything I need to change to make it more stable?


----------



## chang87

update:

PC froze up after 20mins of prime95 blend test. im not sure why? but the culprit might be the vcore?

next step is to change the offset mode from -.005 to +.005 or more.

but i had no time changing it since i had to go to work. (im in the office ryt now)


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> update:
> PC froze up after 20mins of prime95 blend test. im not sure why? but the culprit might be the vcore?
> next step is to change the offset mode from -.005 to +.005 or more.
> but i had no time changing it since i had to go to work. (im in the office ryt now)


I noticed in your screenshots that you had LLC at level 5, bump that up to 4 or 3 and see if that helps stability.


----------



## chang87

@pvt.joker

i will try that once i get home later. but one thing i notice when i change the LLC to lvl 3 or 4 is the voltage also increases.

but ill definitely try it out later though. thanks


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> @lucky
> just a question bro, it seems that my PC is stable when putting it under full load stress (prime95, IBT)
> but everytime i use it for low load thingies like browsing, etc, it will freeze up on me. no BSOD but a simple lock-up.
> what could be the cause of it? is it because the *C3*, *C6*, and *Package C Support* are still enabled while using offset volts?
> so, do i "really" need to disable the *C3*, *C6*, and *Package C Support* while using offset volts?


From how i understand it when your CPU is idling at 16 multi you can see that your voltage drops to around .96v -1.00v roughly. From what i read w/ C3 & C6 c states, there are separate pins in the cpu which the C3 and C6 control. C1e and speedstep bring is what brings your voltage down while idling, where c3 & c6 shut of these pins which power down more of the cpu and put it into a deep sleep state. So if your at idle and overclocked, you voltage could decrease to a level that is too low for your overclock w/ C3 & C6 enabled basically way below .96v idle voltage. Thats at least how i understand it, in a non technical way.

If your getting lockup while browsing then for the majority of time your cpu is at a 16 multi. Its guessing locking up because the idle voltage is too low which means you would have to bring your offset up (example if your at a +0.005 you would need to try a +0.010). The offset brings your idle and full load voltage up or down depending on what offset you have it at.

I would try disabling C3 and C6 and see what happens, then try a different offset.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> Anyway, heres my new settings (screenshots from CPU-Z and BIOS)
> I disabled the *C3*, *C6*, and *Package C Support* in the BIOS already and yes it seems its stable. But I still need to observe it though.
> Its a great improvement from 1.36v to 1.288v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything I need to change to make it more stable?


You should be able to disable internal PLL overvoltage, and you should manually set your DDR3 voltage to 1.499 if the ram is rated at 1.5v. C-state support i left on auto so you can try either disable or auto and see if it makes a difference. Beside that you bios looks like mine i would now see if you can boot into windows w/ a 45 multi and starting w/ a +0.005 offset or maybe a little higher.

You should also try a higher LLC as mentioned above. Im currently using level 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> update:
> PC froze up after 20mins of prime95 blend test. im not sure why? but the culprit might be the vcore?
> next step is to change the offset mode from -.005 to +.005 or more.
> but i had no time changing it since i had to go to work. (im in the office ryt now)


Most likely vcore is too low but when it fails you can only go up in offset from there so your next jump would be a +0.005.


----------



## nycste

Hey everyone I posted here pages back and listed my pretty stable only crashed 2x during League of Legends for unknown reasons but my friends crash playing that to totally stock so up in the air about that but my speeds at 4.8Ghz.... solid.

I ask why do some enable C support packages while others disable it? Is there an actual reason other then choice?

I can only think of 3 reasons.

1. If you want 5GHZ you stay at 5Ghz entire time
2. If you want 5GHZ you stay at 5GHZ entire time you actually do work and enable C stats to downgrade to 1.6 while surfing web going afk etc.
3. If there is an actual reason or benefit to disabling it? Maybe the change in voltages or speeds makes things less stable?

If this is simple question plz answer!

Last question - Is there a way to change system from going down to 1.6 per say and instead change/adjust that to go down to 2.0 or 3.0 or 3.3 stock?


----------



## chang87

@Lucky 23

Here are the screenshots of my new BIOS settings. I also included a CPU-Z screenshot while running Prime95 blend test.

So the changes that I did was, I *Disabled Internal PLL Overvoltage* and *Changed the LLC to Level 3* (Offset +.005)

But if you look at the CPU-Z screenie, its up to 1.36v. Far from the 1.336v in the BIOS. Is Level 3 too much? Shall I try Level 4 perhaps?









Also for the RAM voltages, there is no option for 1.499v. Its just 1.495v. Would that be ok? Or shall I leave it the way it is w/c is on 1.545v?


----------



## Lucky 23

@change87--You have the Pro3 board so your LLC must work better then some of us w/ the Extreme 3. A level 3 on an extreme 3 doesnt seem to effect the voltage that much on our board. But your looks like it works well so you can probably stay between level 4 or 5.

I would first put it back to a level 5 w/ the +0.005 offset then save and boot back into bios and see where its at. You went from a -0.005 to a +0.005 and change the LLC level and your bios vcore went from 1.288 to 1.336. See if you can get it closer to the 1.288 and then i would start stressing it w/ prime95. Unless you want to try for 45 multi

The 1.495 should be fine its not that much different then mine at 1.499.


----------



## crunkinshoe

I have mine running stable at 43x with a Core Voltage of 1.24. 1.36 is very high for a 43 multi. You should be able to get it much lower, at least probably 1.26.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Hey everyone I posted here pages back and listed my pretty stable only crashed 2x during League of Legends for unknown reasons but my friends crash playing that to totally stock so up in the air about that but my speeds at 4.8Ghz.... solid.
> I ask why do some enable C support packages while others disable it? Is there an actual reason other then choice?
> I can only think of 3 reasons.
> 1. If you want 5GHZ you stay at 5Ghz entire time
> 2. If you want 5GHZ you stay at 5GHZ entire time you actually do work and enable C stats to downgrade to 1.6 while surfing web going afk etc.
> 3. If there is an actual reason or benefit to disabling it? Maybe the change in voltages or speeds makes things less stable?
> If this is simple question plz answer!
> Last question - Is there a way to change system from going down to 1.6 per say and instead change/adjust that to go down to 2.0 or 3.0 or 3.3 stock?


Basically just like you said, some want to run their cpu at full speed on fixed voltage 24/7 and some want to have it downclock at idle. I found that on my extreme 3 (others seem to have this problem too) is when overclocking past a 40 multi the multi wouldnt stay fixed at what you set it at.

So if i had all the power saving features disabled and set it up on fixed voltage w/ a 45 multi it would still fluctuate between 40-45 during p95. Im not sure if i had something wrong in bios but i couldnt seem to figure out why it did this. Other boards might not have this problem but I wouldnt be able to get 4.5ghz stable if the multi is bouncing around during a stress test.

So because of this i had to go to offset which fixed the problem and i also noticed that w/ fixed voltage and all power saving features disabled my idle temps were too high for me.

Why i have C3 & c6 disabled is because you dont need them enabled for the multi to downclock to 16 and because i dont need my cpu to go into a deep sleep.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Last question - Is there a way to change system from going down to 1.6 per say and instead change/adjust that to go down to 2.0 or 3.0 or 3.3 stock?


Hmm, it would be cool to be able to set an upper and lower multiplier. I do not think there is a way, but would also be interested if anyone know how to do this.


----------



## chang87

update:

It seems that everytime I run prime95 blend test, the worker number 3 always stops due to hardware failure. BIOS screenshot is attached below.



So now, I increased the Offset to (0.15v) and Im running prime95 as Im writing this post. Hoping all cores will be stable already. (fingers crossed)

I will be posting another update soon.


----------



## Turtley

I'm running at 45 and did a pirme blend yesterday which ran for 4.5 hours before BSOD with x101 (increase vcore).

I keep having random services that fail to start at windows logon so I suspected either memory or a flaky install of windows.

I ran memtest and found that my new memory is bad and returning it for replacement. I now have my old 1333 memory back in.

I'll wait on additional testing until I get my new SSD installed tomorrow with a fresh copy of windows.

Memtest showing bad memory. Bummer!


----------



## Lucky 23

Wow your ram was shot, its only 2 minutes into the test. You didnt even make it through one pass lol. Mine did the same thing, make sure when you get your next set to run memtest again for 6 full passes. My second set made it through w/out any issues.


----------



## Lucky 23

@ change87

You must need a little more vcore. Your only having a worker fail rather then your comp BSODing, so your getting closer to a stable vcore.


----------



## Turtley

That's the first thing I'll do is run memtest on it. Probably one stick was bad but they came as a set of two.


----------



## Lucky 23

I was having major problems with my ram causing BSOD's and system crashes. Right before i ran memtest my system would only make to to the desktop once every 5 tries. After memtest failed my system wouldnt even boot, what ever life the defective ram had left in them, memtest ended up finishing them off lol. As soon as i got my second set i ran it again and everything was fine an now my system has been running great.

From now on im going to run memtest before i even install the OS on any new build.


----------



## tootercomputer

Got the Accelerate feature to work after enabling RAID after I had installed Win7 64-bit in IDE mode. Using a 1TB Black Caviar as my main drive and a 60G Mushkin for my SSD. It took some trial and error, but it's working. Very cool, very cool. I'm using this system as a family computer, and as such this configuration works.


----------



## chang87

update:

I think I already found my sweetspot using these settings. Screenshots attached below.



















I admit, my chip is really a voltage gobbler. But its ok. Im satisfied w/ my 4.3Ghz though. Im just gonna throw in the towel w/ the 4.4Ghz.


----------



## tootercomputer

Sweet spots are what it's all about. Fast X stable X cool = sweet spot.


----------



## crunkinshoe

Yea 1.36 is a lot for 43x but your temps look good so if it's working for you, go for it.


----------



## Kokin

So I got my P67 Extreme4 Gen3 last night and I was able to drain my loop and switch motherboards. So far I've been able to get 4.9ghz with 1.43V in Offset mode. It isn't Prime95 stable, but gaming stable, which is good enough for me right now.


----------



## mm67

4.8 Ghz with 2500K & Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 is looking good so far, I'll let it run through all FFT's :


----------



## chang87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Sweet spots are what it's all about. Fast X stable X cool = sweet spot.


true that!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkinshoe*
> 
> Yea 1.36 is a lot for 43x but your temps look good so if it's working for you, go for it.


Yeah bro, its definitely a lot of volts for 43x but its the only stable setting ive seen so far. And for my temps, i think its definitely good for someone like me who's in the philippines. Ambient temps here is around 31c-35c. Even more nowadays since its summer time!


----------



## Hamy144

Boom 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322568

Thanks alot for the guide


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Boom 5ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322568
> Thanks alot for the guide


What kinda temps were you running @ 5ghz?


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> What kinda temps were you running @ 5ghz?


They maxed out at 81 on core 2 the others were ~75


----------



## chang87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> Boom 5ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322568
> Thanks alot for the guide


very nice OC u have here! grats!


----------



## TheEnergy

I posted earlier in the forums and Kennyparker updated the guide because of the error in the "offset 0.05" increment vs 0.005.

Anyway, I tinkered around with overclocking my i7 2600k on fixed mode and offset. I couldn't really get anywhere with fixed mode despite being Stable on 100% LOAD, the CPU would blue screen while idling....

...So I've been trying offset mode and managed to figure out the psychology behind it at this point.

So, I just want to make a suggestion, I would like the guide owner (KennyParker) to explain in the voltage section that using an offset of 0.005+ is good, but most users will probably need or would benefit from a negative OFFSET, since the CPU vcore by default, is bumped UPWARD by the motherboard.

For example, if you run 43x multiplier or rather 4.3ghz overclock on the i7 2600k, but you leave the vcore voltage on AUTO, the motherboard will bump up the vcore to around 1.300-1.375.

NOW, I"m not sure why the motherboard does this (maybe someone can enlighten us), I know from information regarding the VID on CPU's, the CPU is programmed to dissipate a certain voltage at certain levels, though the manual control of the "VCORE" truly dictates the VOLTAGE the CPU receives via the USER (which explains the primary difference between VCORE vs VID)

So people on here, leaving the offset on 0.005+, and running 4.3ghz + overclock, are surely going to be getting vcores of 1.3v+++, and temperatures getting close to 70°C, when ASuS reps regarding overclocking (Jose on Hard Forums/NewEgg TV) recommend that ~4.4ghz can be done on 1.240-1.280vcore, while 4.4-4.8ghz need be done on 1.300-1.375.....

Anyway, I'm running a negative offset of -0.100v with LLC at level 3.

That was the LOWEST I could get without blue screening (i.e. LLC 4 blue screens me prior to booting, and -0.105v blue screens me also).....

So we will see, my temps are at 61C loading on prime 95, and I will try to bump multiplier up after this.

I'm more worried on idling honestly, since I have no problem passing 100% load tests via prime95 or IBT. Usually I bluescreen 1-2days later while watching youtube or idling, which I further suspect was of voltage fluctuations when I was in fixed mode a few weeks ago.

I hope this offset mode to be the remedy.


----------



## mtbiker033

asrock board ftw

4.8ghz core voltage 1.352v with offset +.020, LLC level 3

cpuz validation in sig


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> asrock board ftw
> 4.8ghz core voltage 1.352v with offset +.020, LLC level 3
> cpuz validation in sig


That seems good. Though your voltage via that CPU-Z validation is actually 1.4v on LOAD. Don't know what you're idling at.

Lower LLC setting than 3 might give you a lower load voltage, like LLC 4 or LLC 5, and less heat. But you might fail or Blue screen if your on the brink of stability.

I heard 1.425v from the ASuS rep Jose who is on Newegg TV and Hard Forums is generally the max 24/7 safe voltage so you seem in the clear.

I myself am In School, and have virtually no money anymore due to working 1 day a week, so my overclock is a 4.3ghz with a -0.100v offset (yep, a negative offset







). keeps me at 1.240v MAX load with 60C load temperatures.

I may bump up the multiplier and see if I can do atleast 4.4-4.5ghz on this setting or maybe lower the offset to maybe -0.075 to keep stability.

But it's funky because i noticed the LLC is actually VERY IMPORTANT and the offset you pick and the LLC you choose work "hand-in-hand".

i.e. if you choose a good offset (sufficient vcore -0.075v) but your LLC is too low (like LLC 5), you will blue screen.

likewise, if you choose a good LLC setting (like LLC 3), but your offset is way too low (like -0.150), you will blue screen

In summary, you could get both these settings stable by trial and error and experimentation to find -0.075v offset with a LLC3 would be the perfect setting


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> That seems good. Though your voltage via that CPU-Z validation is actually 1.4v on LOAD. Don't know what you're idling at.
> Lower LLC setting than 3 might give you a lower load voltage, like LLC 4 or LLC 5, and less heat. But you might fail or Blue screen if your on the brink of stability.
> I heard 1.425v from the ASuS rep Jose who is on Newegg TV and Hard Forums is generally the max 24/7 safe voltage so you seem in the clear.
> I myself am In School, and have virtually no money anymore due to working 1 day a week, so my overclock is a 4.3ghz with a -0.100v offset (yep, a negative offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). keeps me at 1.240v MAX load with 60C load temperatures.
> I may bump up the multiplier and see if I can do atleast 4.4-4.5ghz on this setting or maybe lower the offset to maybe -0.075 to keep stability.
> But it's funky because i noticed the LLC is actually VERY IMPORTANT and the offset you pick and the LLC you choose work "hand-in-hand".
> i.e. if you choose a good offset (sufficient vcore -0.075v) but your LLC is too low (like LLC 5), you will blue screen.
> likewise, if you choose a good LLC setting (like LLC 3), but your offset is way too low (like -0.150), you will blue screen
> In summary, you could get both these settings stable by trial and error and experimentation to find -0.075v offset with a LLC3 would be the perfect setting


yeah it goes up to 1.41v max (per hardware monitor) but no worries I have an intel tuning plan so if it dies it will get replaced

https://click.intel.com/tuningplan/SignIn.aspx?ReturnUrl=/OrderHistory.aspx

I only paid $99 for the board so I will give this thing hell!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> That seems good. Though your voltage via that CPU-Z validation is actually 1.4v on LOAD. Don't know what you're idling at.
> Lower LLC setting than 3 might give you a lower load voltage, like LLC 4 or LLC 5, and less heat. But you might fail or Blue screen if your on the brink of stability.
> I heard 1.425v from the ASuS rep Jose who is on Newegg TV and Hard Forums is generally the max 24/7 safe voltage so you seem in the clear.
> I myself am In School, and have virtually no money anymore due to working 1 day a week, so my overclock is a 4.3ghz with a -0.100v offset (yep, a negative offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). keeps me at 1.240v MAX load with 60C load temperatures.
> I may bump up the multiplier and see if I can do atleast 4.4-4.5ghz on this setting or maybe lower the offset to maybe -0.075 to keep stability.
> But it's funky because i noticed the LLC is actually VERY IMPORTANT and the offset you pick and the LLC you choose work "hand-in-hand".
> i.e. if you choose a good offset (sufficient vcore -0.075v) but your LLC is too low (like LLC 5), you will blue screen.
> likewise, if you choose a good LLC setting (like LLC 3), but your offset is way too low (like -0.150), you will blue screen
> In summary, you could get both these settings stable by trial and error and experimentation to find -0.075v offset with a LLC3 would be the perfect setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it goes up to 1.41v max (per hardware monitor) but no worries I have an intel tuning plan so if it dies it will get replaced
> 
> https://click.intel.com/tuningplan/SignIn.aspx?ReturnUrl=/OrderHistory.aspx
> 
> I only paid $99 for the board so I will give this thing hell!
Click to expand...

Many people, like me, have been running on 1.5v with no bad effects.


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Many people, like me, have been running on 1.5v with no bad effects.


Kenny, is there any possible way to write about in the overclocking guide, to "test a negative offset?"

I would assume there are users like me, who's motherboard/CPU will default the Vcore on the Overclock very HIGH, and thus have high temperatures for "low" overclocks i.e. 4.3ghz 1.37 vcore with 0.005+ offset.

In other words, in order to scientifically max my overclock, with the least damage to my CPU, I used a negative offset.

I initially used the 0.005+ listed offset in your posts, but it was not needed, since My vcore was already much too high as designated by my board per the overclock.

Just a thought. I


----------



## Turtley

I'm also using a negative offset for 4.3 (-0.030) and 4.5 (-0.015).

I think Kenney wrote the +0.005 offset with overclocking as high as you can go before stopping. From what I've read here you have to have a positive VCore if you go over 4.7 or something to that effect.

I've seen several members here content with stopping at 4.3 or 4.5 ghz and not overclocking any futher.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Many people, like me, have been running on 1.5v with no bad effects.
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny, is there any possible way to write about in the overclocking guide, to "test a negative offset?"
> 
> I would assume there are users like me, who's motherboard/CPU will default the Vcore on the Overclock very HIGH, and thus have high temperatures for "low" overclocks i.e. 4.3ghz 1.37 vcore with 0.005+ offset.
> 
> In other words, in order to scientifically max my overclock, with the least damage to my CPU, I used a negative offset.
> 
> I initially used the 0.005+ listed offset in your posts, but it was not needed, since My vcore was already much too high as designated by my board per the overclock.
> 
> Just a thought. I
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> I'm also using a negative offset for 4.3 (-0.030) and 4.5 (-0.015).
> 
> I think Kenney wrote the +0.005 offset with overclocking as high as you can go before stopping. From what I've read here you have to have a positive VCore if you go over 4.7 or something to that effect.
> 
> I've seen several members here content with stopping at 4.3 or 4.5 ghz and not overclocking any futher.


I consider this to be "Underclocking" but actually that would be a good addition to the guide. I'll add it in shortly.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> I've seen several members here content with stopping at 4.3 or 4.5 ghz and not overclocking any futher.


I'm at 4.5 and quite content because that's a nice OC and the system is stable and cool. And the system is being used by other family members, so stable is crucial, but I always like to get the most out of a chip, what it will give me, and 4.5GHz is what I'm getting from my 2500K on this mobo. I probably could push it further, in fact I have no doubt, but it's been stress-tested by a 14 year-old male for a week now at 4.5 GHz and no crashes and I can live with that. And some gray rainy day when I'm bored and no work to do, which is rare, and no one home, I'll probably push it to see how far it will go.

marty


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I consider this to be "Underclocking".


Interesting quote Kenny!
To me underclocking would imply running a processor slower than the manufacture's stock speed. Anything over stock speed is overclocking, at least it in my mindset. Granted the chip could possibly go another .5 Ghz though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> I'm at 4.5 and quite content because that's a nice OC and the system is stable and cool. And the system is being used by other family members, so stable is crucial, but I always like to get the most out of a chip, what it will give me, and 4.5GHz is what I'm getting from my 2500K on this mobo. I probably could push it further, in fact I have no doubt, but it's been stress-tested by a 14 year-old male for a week now at 4.5 GHz and no crashes and I can live with that. And some gray rainy day when I'm bored and no work to do, which is rare, and no one home, I'll probably push it to see how far it will go.
> marty


I'm happy with my 4.5 Ghz overclock. Like you I may go for a higher overclock just for the fun of it someday.


----------



## IJAHman

Hi kenny! Can you help me setting my oc without touching the VTT?
I have set my VTT to 1.31v which make me stable running 15mins of Prime FFT in custom 1344 & 1792 respectively.
these are my settings
multi - 45
speedstep -enabled
short - 250
long - 250
core current - 250
spread spectrum - disabled
dram timings - ram's default 999-24 1N ; 1600mhz

vcore - offset - .0035v
dram - rams default - 1.529v
pll - 1.709v
vtt - 1.31v
c1E - enabed
c3 c6 package c - disabled

i've read some 2600k oc guide that setting VTT higher than 1.15v is NOT a good IDEA. Any suggestion, getting my oc stable again without touching VTT?
thanks!


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> Interesting quote Kenny!
> To me underclocking would imply running a processor slower than the manufacture's stock speed. Anything over stock speed is overclocking, at least it in my mindset. Granted the chip could possibly go another .5 Ghz though.
> 
> I'm happy with my 4.5 Ghz overclock. Like you I may go for a higher overclock just for the fun of it someday.


Wait, that's what I was going to say regarding the "underclocking" comment.

You are _still_ overclocking the CPU frequency, but using a "negative offset" is just minimizing the CPU "jump" in voltage that will occur due to the CPU being programmed to instill the voltage. i.e. CPU VID.

There are people who "under-volt" their CPU at stock settings, to run at an even lower VCORE , but that definition wouldn't make sense either, since, using a negative offset with, say, a 4.3ghz overclock, would still have the CPU running at a higher-than-AUTO-vcore i.e. 1.250 - 1.300

Anyway, does anyone know if using a severe negative offset, besides not being able to boot into windows - --- can it damage the CPU??

It seems to be the generally conscensus that overvolting the CPU will fry it- but not too much logic regarding using a low-low voltage, despite, as previously stated, not being able to boot into windows.

When I blue screened using a fixed mode while overclocking, they tended to be c0x000000124 errors (vcore).

When I was testing using a negative offset to reduce my tempertures for my overclock, I recieved the c0x000009c blue screens that stated something such as 'MACHINE OPERATION" etc...

I have 4.3ghz running at the -0.090 offset right now, and I hit about 1.240v under 100% load, and that results in 60C's temperature on all 4 cores, though, 1 or 2 cores spike at 70C or 67C at some points.

So I have no idea how you guys keep cool at 1.3v-1.4vcore while overclocking. I mean, I have 2 Silverstone AP181 intake fans which are highly -acclaimed and desgined intake fans, and i have a scythe KAZE 2600rpm as my exhaust fan which is a BEAST, and I have the Noctua NH-D14 , which we all know to be one of the best


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> I'm also using a negative offset for 4.3 (-0.030) and 4.5 (-0.015).
> I think Kenney wrote the +0.005 offset with overclocking as high as you can go before stopping. From what I've read here you have to have a positive VCore if you go over 4.7 or something to that effect.
> I've seen several members here content with stopping at 4.3 or 4.5 ghz and not overclocking any futher.


I haven't heard that about having to use a postive vcore offset for surpassing 4.7ghz.

I've seen on the hard forums, that the rep from ASUS posted about enabling PLL voltage to get 4.8ghz stable ++

But, when using the 47 multiplier in BIOS, and offset positive mode , of say, 0.005+, even then, the motherboard will default the voltage under load to be HIGH!!

as can be witnessed when using "auto" mode for voltage and running a multplier of your choice - watch and see how the it is by Default CRANKED up excessively HIGH.

That's why I didn't understand why so many people seem to be running positive offsets - when the logical brain dictates that a negative offset be used, not for everyone of course, but atleast more guides should mention it.

I question whether people who overclocked using a +0.005 offset realize that they could potentially drop the offset and reduce their tempertures at the same Frequency, or even overclock to a higher frequency


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> I'm happy with my 4.5 Ghz overclock. Like you I may go for a higher overclock just for the fun of it someday.


Yeah, it may not take that much work to OC these to 4.5, but geez, I don't turn down free meals, either.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> I have 4.3ghz running at the -0.090 offset right now, and I hit about 1.240v under 100% load, and that results in 60C's temperature on all 4 cores, though, 1 or 2 cores spike at 70C or 67C at some points.
> So I have no idea how you guys keep cool at 1.3v-1.4vcore while overclocking. I mean, I have 2 Silverstone AP181 intake fans which are highly -acclaimed and desgined intake fans, and i have a scythe KAZE 2600rpm as my exhaust fan which is a BEAST, and I have the Noctua NH-D14 , which we all know to be one of the best


Using OCCT, Real Temp, or CPUID HW Monitor, using prime I'm getting temps in the mid to high 50s, with spikes in the low 60s. I am using the CM 212 Hyper Plus, and I used Arctic Silver 5 for my thermal paste. I'll post a picture to validate these clalims. My fan speed is just under full speed. My case has front and rear fans, nothing extraordinary. My vcore under load runs around 1.28 - 1.31, which is better than it was. I take no credit for these set tings, stealing them with no shame from Lucky 23, copying his settings verbatim, and it turns out they worked for me as well. So my hat is off to Luck. He is one solid guy here, puts in a lot of time and energy and support and does not get nasty like some folks around here.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

So i've been playing around with my overclocks and have managed to get the following results while being stable.

4.4ghz @ 1.28v load (Offset +0.005, LLC Level 4) 62 deg load temps

4.6ghz @ 1.34v load (Offset +0.005, LLC Level 2) 67 deg load temps

4.7ghz @ 1.39v load (Offset +0.010, LLC Level 1) 71 deg load temps

4.8ghz @ 1.42v load (Turbo 50 auto BIOS O.C) 80 deg load temps

Is the extra voltage/heat worth it for such a small gain in speed? Any other things I can do to bring the voltas/temps down further and keep the same speeds?


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Wait, that's what I was going to say regarding the "underclocking" comment.
> You are _still_ overclocking the CPU frequency, but using a "negative offset" is just minimizing the CPU "jump" in voltage that will occur due to the CPU being programmed to instill the voltage. i.e. CPU VID.


Right!
Maybe Kenney was thinking about us using a negative offset as underclocking.

Another thought is while we are using a negative offset and running prime for hours to check stability we should also let the computer sit idle for a few hours to see if stable. I did have windows freeze once while idle so I bumped up the VCore a notch and it hasn't froze since.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> I haven't heard that about having to use a positive vcore offset for surpassing 4.7ghz.
> I've seen on the hard forums, that the rep from ASUS posted about enabling PLL voltage to get 4.8ghz stable


It seems I saw it mentioned somewhere but I could be wrong. I do know in my case as I go higher with the multi, I also have to increase VCore as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Yeah, it may not take that much work to OC these to 4.5, but geez, I don't turn down free meals, either.


Maybe the CPU's are more energy efficient now. Who knows.


----------



## IJAHman

are my vcore ok or is it to low?

1344 FFT with 90% of ram run in 15mins.

bios :
cor voltage - offset - .0035v
pll - 1.709v
vtt - set to auto
llc set to level 2

bios shows that my vcore are 1.306 switcing to 1.312v

cpu shows (under load) mostly 1.288 & 1.280v
but sometimes kick to 1.296v and goes down to 1.272v
what LLC settings best fits for me?
Thanks you!

btw, I also ran 1792FFT for 15mins and also passed

do I to somethng or should go P95 blend? and what settings?


----------



## tootercomputer

Hope everyone has a n ice holiday weekend. It's beautiful and in the low 60s here in northern Utah, clear and with the mountains still sparkling with snow.


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> are my vcore ok or is it to low?
> 
> 1344 FFT with 90% of ram run in 15mins.
> bios :
> cor voltage - offset - .0035v
> pll - 1.709v
> vtt - set to auto
> llc set to level 2
> bios shows that my vcore are 1.306 switcing to 1.312v
> cpu shows (under load) mostly 1.288 & 1.280v
> but sometimes kick to 1.296v and goes down to 1.272v
> what LLC settings best fits for me?
> Thanks you!
> btw, I also ran 1792FFT for 15mins and also passed
> 
> do I to somethng or should go P95 blend? and what settings?


It looks like you are on the right track but I'm having difficulty looking at your screen shots of Real Temp and CPU-Z. It looks like you are running at 4.5 Ghz as best as I can tell.

Post only your Real Temp and CPU-Z so the size will be larger and we can read it better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Hope everyone has a n ice holiday weekend. It's beautiful and in the low 60s here in northern Utah, clear and with the mountains still sparkling with snow.


Same here! It's a nice warm 75F down here.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Using OCCT, Real Temp, or CPUID HW Monitor, using prime I'm getting temps in the mid to high 50s, with spikes in the low 60s. I am using the CM 212 Hyper Plus, and I used Arctic Silver 5 for my thermal paste. I'll post a picture to validate these clalims. My fan speed is just under full speed. My case has front and rear fans, nothing extraordinary. My vcore under load runs around 1.28 - 1.31, which is better than it was. I take no credit for these set tings, stealing them with no shame from Lucky 23, copying his settings verbatim, and it turns out they worked for me as well. So my hat is off to Luck. He is one solid guy here, puts in a lot of time and energy and support and does not get nasty like some folks around here.


Thanks man im glad its working for you


----------



## bbrowning8274

Hi guys. Glad I ran across this board today. I'm currently trying to OC my i5 2500k. Using the settings on this first page I receive a black screen with a blinking cursor (windows won't boot). I dropped it to 44 and it worked fairly well and after Intel Burn test that seemed to be fine. Anyhow, as of now I up'd the ratio to 45 and the offset voltage is +0.020. Gonna give that a go for now. If you all have any pointers please let me know (although I'm sure there are plenty out of 30+ pages, but every situation does seem different). Thanks.

EDIT: What's the max Vcore I should try 4.5 at? I'm currently at 1.344 and still cannot boot to windows.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbrowning8274*
> 
> EDIT: What's the max Vcore I should try 4.5 at? I'm currently at 1.344 and still cannot boot to windows.


First off, welcome to the forum. I've been coming about a month now since I got my system (see sig below). Good folks here.

That's a pretty typical vcore from what I've seen around here. My mult is set at 45 and around 1.28 - 1.32 under full load. I have voltage set to offset at +0.015.

marty


----------



## bbrowning8274

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> First off, welcome to the forum. I've been coming about a month now since I got my system (see sig below). Good folks here.
> That's a pretty typical vcore from what I've seen around here. My mult is set at 45 and around 1.28 - 1.32 under full load. I have voltage set to offset at +0.015.
> marty


Thanks....my problem is I STILL can't boot to windows. Don't really know if it's something I'm doing wrong (I'm sure it is. I'm new to this OC stuff)

So right now my settings look like this:

Max Ratio is 45
Power Saving Mode: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage is @ +1.368 in Offset Mode
Offset Voltage is up to +0.045....started at +0.005 and climbed
LLC is at Level 3

I guess I'll keep trying but I'm not going to go much higher than this unless someone here says it's no big deal. Otherwise, I'll probably just run with 4.2 or 4.4.

On another note, the whole reason I started to attemp OC'ing was because my CPU usage was really high while playing BF3 (like 95%). Don't really know if that's normal or not but it didn't seem like it was to me.


----------



## tootercomputer

Here's a picture of my system running Prime95 this evening. These are typical temps.


----------



## IJAHman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> It looks like you are on the right track but I'm having difficulty looking at your screen shots of Real Temp and CPU-Z. It looks like you are running at 4.5 Ghz as best as I can tell.
> Post only your Real Temp and CPU-Z so the size will be larger and we can read it better.


Real Temp reading : max at 55c
min at 16c

CPU-Z -
speed : 4500mhz
vcore - 1.280 -1.288v sometimes goin up to 1.296v and sometimes 1.272v
LLC set to LEVEL 2.
whats the best LLC setting do you thinks fits in my set.up?
and running just 1hr P95 with custome settings is enough to say that my OC is stable?
Thanks Turtley!


----------



## Turtley

^ You're doing good and your temps look good also. I don't know what your ambient temps are.^
LLC is fine on 2 or 3. I also have mine set on 2.

Hmm, I wish I could get my temps down like you and tooter!

Here's only one minute running a custom blend with 75% ram. My temps will peak out in the mid 70's which isn't bad though.


----------



## IJAHman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> ^ You're doing good and your temps look good also. I don't know what your ambient temps are.^
> LLC is fine on 2 or 3. I also have mine set on 2.
> Hmm, I wish I could get my temps down like you and tooter!
> Here's only one minute running a custom blend with 75% ram. My temps will peak out in the mid 70's which isn't bad though.


So should I go Run P95 with custom blend, RAM 6500mb for 15mins/Loop now?
whats your suggestion for P95 settings?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbrowning8274*
> 
> Thanks....my problem is I STILL can't boot to windows. Don't really know if it's something I'm doing wrong (I'm sure it is. I'm new to this OC stuff)
> So right now my settings look like this:
> Max Ratio is 45
> Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage is @ +1.368 in Offset Mode
> Offset Voltage is up to +0.045....started at +0.005 and climbed
> LLC is at Level 3
> I guess I'll keep trying but I'm not going to go much higher than this unless someone here says it's no big deal. Otherwise, I'll probably just run with 4.2 or 4.4.
> On another note, the whole reason I started to attemp OC'ing was because my CPU usage was really high while playing BF3 (like 95%). Don't really know if that's normal or not but it didn't seem like it was to me.


First if you could fill out your system specs for you sig that will make it easier for people to help you.

Can you post your settings or take some screenshots of your bios and post them on here?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> So should I go Run P95 with custom blend, RAM 6500mb for 15mins/Loop now?
> whats your suggestion for P95 settings?


You should run P95 for a minimum of 6 hours but most recommend 12-24 hours. A lot recommend blend but i like small FFT because it maxes out your temps like intel burn test. I ran Small FFT for a little over 7 hours


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> ^ You're doing good and your temps look good also. I don't know what your ambient temps are.^
> LLC is fine on 2 or 3. I also have mine set on 2.
> Hmm, I wish I could get my temps down like you and tooter!
> Here's only one minute running a custom blend with 75% ram. My temps will peak out in the mid 70's which isn't bad though.


Looking good man


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> I haven't heard that about having to use a postive vcore offset for surpassing 4.7ghz.
> I've seen on the hard forums, that the rep from ASUS posted about enabling PLL voltage to get 4.8ghz stable ++
> But, when using the 47 multiplier in BIOS, and offset positive mode , of say, 0.005+, even then, the motherboard will default the voltage under load to be HIGH!!
> as can be witnessed when using "auto" mode for voltage and running a multplier of your choice - watch and see how the it is by Default CRANKED up excessively HIGH.
> That's why I didn't understand why so many people seem to be running positive offsets - when the logical brain dictates that a negative offset be used, not for everyone of course, but atleast more guides should mention it.
> I question whether people who overclocked using a +0.005 offset realize that they could potentially drop the offset and reduce their tempertures at the same Frequency, or even overclock to a higher frequency


I think It depends on the CPU. A +0.005 is basically a starting point for a 45 mult and from there depending on what your CPU-z load voltage (and idle) is, you can either reduce it w/ a negative offset or increase it w/ a higher positive offset.

I ran my same settings w/ a 45 multi and started w/ a +0.005 offset and my CPU didnt even make it 10 min on p95 small fft. So i bumped it up to a +0.015 offset and it passed 7+ hours of Small FFT. I think offset really depends on the cpu and the multiplier that your trying to get stable


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> So i've been playing around with my overclocks and have managed to get the following results while being stable.
> 4.4ghz @ 1.28v load (Offset +0.005, LLC Level 4) 62 deg load temps
> 4.6ghz @ 1.34v load (Offset +0.005, LLC Level 2) 67 deg load temps
> 4.7ghz @ 1.39v load (Offset +0.010, LLC Level 1) 71 deg load temps
> 4.8ghz @ 1.42v load (Turbo 50 auto BIOS O.C) 80 deg load temps
> Is the extra voltage/heat worth it for such a small gain in speed? Any other things I can do to bring the voltas/temps down further and keep the same speeds?


You can run a super Pi 1M test at all the different multipliers and see how much of a difference it makes in doing the calculations. I think the 4.6ghz would be the highest i would run it at because the extra voltage is going to cause more heat and your probably wont notice a big difference between 4.6 and 4.8


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You can run a super Pi 1M test at all the different multipliers and see how much of a difference it makes in doing the calculations. I think the 4.6ghz would be the highest i would run it at because the extra voltage is going to cause more heat and your probably wont notice a big difference between 4.6 and 4.8


I have settled on a 4.6ghz OC for now. Might try and tweak my settings just a tiny bit more at that speed to see how far I can drop the volts before being unstable. It's quite quick as it is so the extra heat isn't really worth the while in my opinion.

I'm hanging for some Ivy Bridge retail CPU benchmarks so I can plan my new chip upgrade


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Looking good man


Thanks Lucky 23!
I'm giving your settings a second go as they seem to run cooler than my settings with a negative offset.

I just ran a short 20 minute custom blend and temps ranged from 65c to 70c which is about 5 degrees cooler than my settings.

My VCore ranged from 1.304 to 1.328. What was your VCore at this settings?

I'll give it a longer custom blend run shortly and report back.


----------



## Lucky 23

Mine at full load goes between 1.288-1.296-1.312 Small FFt and i saw a high of 1.320 in blend


----------



## bbrowning8274

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> First if you could fill out your system specs for you sig that will make it easier for people to help you.
> Can you post your settings or take some screenshots of your bios and post them on here?


System specs are now listed. I need to run and pick up some thermal paste real quick, then I'm going to reapply it and maybe work a little more on it. Thanks man.

Got that finished. I didn't address your settings/screenshot question, but the settings virtually match the 1st page guide. I set my VCore to about 1.385 or 1.39 yesterday, still no luck getting in to Windows. Just Black screen / flashing cursor (ie _ ). Should I really go that high just to set it to 4.5ghz?

I did manage 4.4ghz with 1.320 VCore. Jumped in BF3 and same issues. Roughly 95% usage. Should it be that high? This is really the only reason I want to OC. Everything else is fine.


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Mine at full load goes between 1.288-1.296-1.312 Small FFt and i saw a high of 1.320 in blend


Thanks!
I just finished four hours of FFT without any issues. I used your settings except I still needed to use a negative offset for my VCore. My negative VCore pretty much remained the same as before which ranged from 1.272 to 1.296 with temps in the high 70's and one core hit 80 but the computer room got pretty warm and had to adjust the air conditioning.

Ambient temps got a little over 27c so my above ambient was around 53c.

Also I've been adjusting my fans speed attempting to find optimum cooling without having all fans run wide open.

I said blend but it was FFT instead. Lol


----------



## Lucky 23

Your 4.4ghz vcore looks good but almost 1.4v for 4.5 is a lot. Are you using fixed or offset mode?


----------



## bbrowning8274

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your 4.4ghz vcore looks good but almost 1.4v for 4.5 is a lot. Are you using fixed or offset mode?


Offset....I'd rather not let it run like that all the time (if I'm understanding it right). Even then I couldn't get it to boot into Windows which tells me there's gotta be something I'm doing wrong. However, taking the chip out, cleaning it up, applying AS5, re-seating the chip and heatsink, and clearing CMOS, actually might've helped. Now I'm using less than 80% cpu in BF3. Some screwy stuff there.

Even still, I still wouldn't mind OC'ing to 4.5 but it's not a huge issue. Don't know if it would make a big enough difference to make it worth doing.


----------



## Lucky 23

It looks like you got 4 DIMM slots full rather then 2. This will sometimes put more stress on the IMC so i think you might have to bump up the voltage for VTT if i remember right. I have no idea what people set the voltage at or how much they increase it by though

You might want to talk to other people that own the same board as you and see what they say you should do.

This is the Official ASrock P67 thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/912219/official-asrock-p67-discussion-owners-club


----------



## bbrowning8274

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> It looks like you got 4 DIMM slots full rather then 2. This will sometimes put more stress on the IMC so i think you might have to bump up the voltage for VTT if i remember right. I have no idea what people set the voltage at or how much they increase it by though
> You might want to talk to other people that own the same board as you and see what they say you should do.
> This is the Official ASrock P67 thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/912219/official-asrock-p67-discussion-owners-club


Thanks again. I had a feeling that might've had something to do with it. I'll play with it some more.


----------



## kennyparker1337

-Put the images into spoilers for easier read.
-Added section on undervolting.
-Fixed up some spelling.
-Updated links to programs.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> -Put the images into spoilers for easier read.
> -Added section on undervolting.
> -Fixed up some spelling.
> -Updated links to programs.


Hey, thanks for the great work.

marty


----------



## Turtley

Thanks Kenny!

We appreciagte all the work you put into it.


----------



## tootercomputer

Now, about this MegaDeath obsession . . .


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> -Put the images into spoilers for easier read.
> -Added section on undervolting.
> -Fixed up some spelling.
> -Updated links to programs.


nice work and thanks!


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone have a overclock with a 2600K at 4.7Ghz or higher? If you could post your settings?


----------



## Kokin

My first core (core 0) always fails Prime95 within 10 mins but my other cores last the whole hour or two that I run Prime95. It also seems to run 5-10C cooler then the other cores as well. Is there a way to make it run more like my other cores so I can get my 5GHz overclock more than just gaming stable?


----------



## Lucky 23

If one core fails you should just stop the test. No reason to keep it running and stressing the other 3 cores because its just not stable. Most likely you need to up your vcore but i dont think 5ghz is obtainable for all chips or the vcore will probably be too high for 24/7.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> If one core fails you should just stop the test. No reason to keep it running and stressing the other 3 cores because its just not stable. Most likely you need to up your vcore but i dont think 5ghz is obtainable for all chips or the vcore will probably be too high for 24/7.


I just leave it on and do other stuff, but it shows how long it runs until it failed. My overclock hasn't crashed or bluescreened yet while gaming or benchmarking, but it does fail Prime95, so it probably just needs a bit more voltage. Temps are pretty good though: 45-50C load during gaming and 60-70C load for Prime95 for at least an hour.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea if your failing P95 whether its Small FFT or Blend then your not stable.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea if your failing P95 whether its Small FFT or Blend then your not stable.


Which is why not failing on any cores is a requirement to pass the test. That core could hit an error anytime during use and give you a BSOD.

But if you want to still roll with it, no one is stopping you. But yes, once one core fails no need to stress anymore because you have failed the test.









5GHz is a very hard overclock to get. Only about 10% of all the chips can do it.


----------



## IJAHman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You should run P95 for a minimum of 6 hours but most recommend 12-24 hours. A lot recommend blend but i like small FFT because it maxes out your temps like intel burn test. I ran Small FFT for a little over 7 hours


Hey Lucky, can you give a baseline settings for reaching 4.7ghz with this board and cpu? I just thought you'd more experience in OC than me and just asking for some advice







>
Thank you.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Hey Lucky, can you give a baseline settings for reaching 4.7ghz with this board and cpu? I just thought you'd more experience in OC than me and just asking for some advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> Thank you.


I have posted and have a log including my 4.8 build if your interested...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea if your failing P95 whether its Small FFT or Blend then your not stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Which is why not failing on any cores is a requirement to pass the test. That core could hit an error anytime during use and give you a BSOD.
> But if you want to still roll with it, no one is stopping you. But yes, once one core fails no need to stress anymore because you have failed the test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5GHz is a very hard overclock to get. Only about 10% of all the chips can do it.


Ah alright. I did have an old PhenomII 955 that was not Prime95 stable, but never gave me problems during gaming. I will probably do a bit more fine tuning and go downclock a bit to find where I am fully stable and go higher from there. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## adayyum

Hi all and thanks in advance for help.......this is a great guide! I have never overclocked before and the instructions were easy to follow. However I have a question as I'd hate to have this running and because I did one wrong thing I mess my cpu up (dont have the money to buy a new one yet)

cpu: i7 2600k with Hyper 212 EVO cooler
16gb RAM
570 gpu
Haf 932
Win7 Pro

I've already ran a 12+ hour test with Prime95 and passed, my temps were highest at 79-80 degrees if I remember right so I assume Im good there from what I've read
CPU at 4.4 from stock 3.4
my offset voltage is +.030, LLC is level 2
CPU under 100% load is 1.272-1.288v
CPU core voltage reported in BIOS 1.304-1.312

Now since I've already passed I should be fine, but reading that I want my voltages to be as close as possible to each other by changing the level of LLC (usually 2 or 3) am I currently fine or is there I way to get it even closer that I missed. Remember this is my first try so I probably did or I didnt fully understand something. Thanks again for help.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adayyum*
> 
> Hi all and thanks in advance for help.......this is a great guide! I have never overclocked before and the instructions were easy to follow. However I have a question as I'd hate to have this running and because I did one wrong thing I mess my cpu up (dont have the money to buy a new one yet)
> 
> cpu: i7 2600k with Hyper 212 EVO cooler
> 16gb RAM
> 570 gpu
> Haf 932
> Win7 Pro
> 
> I've already ran a 12+ hour test with Prime95 and passed, my temps were highest at 79-80 degrees if I remember right so I assume Im good there from what I've read
> CPU at 4.4 from stock 3.4
> my offset voltage is +.030, LLC is level 2
> CPU under 100% load is 1.272-1.288v
> CPU core voltage reported in BIOS 1.304-1.312
> 
> Now since I've already passed I should be fine, but reading that I want my voltages to be as close as possible to each other by changing the level of LLC (usually 2 or 3) am I currently fine or is there I way to get it even closer that I missed. Remember this is my first try so I probably did or I didnt fully understand something. Thanks again for help.


You're fine!









The idea of LLC is to *try* to compensate for loss of voltage, but it is never 100% right. As long as you passed the test, you are fine.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Hey Lucky, can you give a baseline settings for reaching 4.7ghz with this board and cpu? I just thought you'd more experience in OC than me and just asking for some advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> Thank you.


Sorry ive only takin it up to 4.5ghz so im not sure


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Sorry ive only takin it up to 4.5ghz so im not sure


My wife and son are going to be out of state for a few days starting tomorrow. Now that my system has been stable for the past few weeks and finally in a case, and it is going to be raining on Saturday, and no family commitments, so, I think I've got my day to push this and see if I can get stable at 4.6 or 4.7, and I'll be using your settings Lucky. I'll see what happens. I[m pretty sure 4.6 will go, but the few times I've tried 4.7, the system has frozen, though I was not using these settings. Sp maybe some magic can happen. I've had a couple of really dog chips in myy life (3200Venice), but I've had some just killer chips, too (2600 Mobile Barton that ran stable and cool at 2.6GHz, which was pretty good back in 2004. My e6750 OCed like a bandit with the right mobo, so maybe the same here.

marty


----------



## adayyum

Awesome! Thanks again for the great guide


----------



## IJAHman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Sorry ive only takin it up to 4.5ghz so im not sure


Run today IBT and surprisingly got an *







*
run 15 times loop, about 8th got an error.
But I've passed 1344 90% of RAM in P95 for 20mins and then I let it continued for another run, but *thread 8 got an error to*
Also passed 1792 for 20mins and let it run again for another loop but got an BSOD 101... is there something to tweak again in my settings?
Just I've thought I was stable and ready to run a 12hrs Prime95 ram at 90% loops at 10mins..
Pls help.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Sorry ive only takin it up to 4.5ghz so im not sure
> 
> 
> 
> Run today IBT and surprisingly got an *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> run 15 times loop, about 8th got an error.
> But I've passed 1344 90% of RAM in P95 for 20mins and then I let it continued for another run, but *thread 8 got an error to*
> Also passed 1792 for 20mins and let it run again for another loop but got an BSOD 101... is there something to tweak again in my settings?
> Just I've thought I was stable and ready to run a 12hrs Prime95 ram at 90% loops at 10mins..
> Pls help.
Click to expand...

Follow the advise in the final test section on what to do if you fail.

10min doesn't garuntee much. Its just a quick way to test if you are even close to being stable. IE. You don't want to keep running prime for hours, or else you wouldn't get anywhere.


----------



## radier

These are mine settings for 5GHz 24/7

http://minus.com/mvbFnm7/


----------



## Arturo.Zise

I have managed to get my system running at 4.6ghz @ 1.334v under load, LLC Level 2 with a -0.005 offset. Did some HD video encoding which runs all cores at 95-100% usage and managed to hit 67deg max temps. Pretty happy with this but am wondering if anyone has hit the same speed with lower voltages? If so how much lower and with what BIOS settings?


----------



## IJAHman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You don't want to keep running prime for hours, or else you wouldn't get anywhere.


What do you mean by that? ^


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You don't want to keep running prime for hours, or else you wouldn't get anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that? ^
Click to expand...

If you tested every single uppage in voltage or change in multiplier for hours it would take a year to get a final overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Kenny - thanks for the guide. I've been learning so much - but i remain a n00b overclocker. I've been able to get my 2700k/ASRock E3Gen3/16Gb DDR31600 to 45x following settings from your guide and Lucky23's postings (thanks Lucky! the 2700K really does not behave that differently from the 2500K). At 45 I have the folowing (using CPU-Z 1.60x64, Realtemp 3.70):
Bios = P1.30

offset= +0.055 (wow!)
LLC = 2
Vcore Idle @ 1.024-1.032 (temps=34/37/30/32 ambient=24)
Vcore Load @ 1.280-1.288-1.296 in CPUZ (temps=72/80/75/73... core 1 is always hotter than the rest, for reference, auto 44 pushes 2 cores into the 80s)
Bios @ 1.320

120414202741.BMP 2304k .BMP file
 (floats a bit)
max watts = 102.4

So what I don't understand is that at this multiplier the VID is 1.3411 (and jumps to 1.3511 when loaded?) but CPUZ reports the Vcore as only 1.288, and I have seen spikes in CPUZ as high as 1.320 (makes sense I guess - when opening/closing big files or programs (eg Chimera 1.6.1). It's very stable: P95 blend for 30min, then 1-2 hours, and now to 4 hours (boy that takes patience!) Also good at offset=+0.060, but at + 0.050 failed 1 worker once.

What am I doing wrong?

*In the attached bios shots, the page with offset... changed to +0.055 and LLC=2*

120414202741.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120414202615.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120414202632.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120414202639.BMP 2304k .BMP file


120414202720.BMP 2304k .BMP file


----------



## Lucky 23

If your looking at the VID in realtemp then thats normal, mine goes up to 1.4v i think

Your bios seems to look good though. I dont think you need PLL overvolt enabled and if it failed at a +0.050 then bumping it up to a +0.060 seems good just see how long it lasts in P95.


----------



## Jpmboy

How do i add "my Rig" to my sig?


----------



## Lucky 23

You click your screen name at the top and scroll all the way down to where it says my system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Thanks Lucky , right now it's at +0.055 and LLC = 2. Stable for 2 complete blend cycles (>30MIn). At 0.060 and LLC=3 it actually ran a bit hotter. I'll set up P95 again tomorrow... do you guys just let it run and go away? Any harm in a BSOD sitting there for hours while i sleep? How would you guys approach getting this chip to 47 and =< 80oC?


----------



## IJAHman

*PLS HELP.*
I'd set My BIOS to 4.7ghz but still having trouble with some thread running P95 1344 & 1792 (RAM @ 90%) in 15mins per Iterations.

here's my settings :
clock : 4.7
pll overvoltage : enabled
speedstep : enabled
turbo limit : manual
short : 250
long : 250
Core current limit : 250
spread spectrum : disabled

Vcore : offset (0.105v)
DRam Voltage : 1.529 (default)
pll voltage : 1.709v
vtt ; auto

temps
max TEMP at RealTemp at 68c

voltages
BIOS : 1.368, 1.376, 1.384 voltages
CPU-Z (under load) 1.360, 1.680, 1.376, 1.384 sometimes it's just 1.344v (is this normal voltages, not having stable or sticking to one or two kinds of voltages?)

Questions :
* what should I tweak? add vcore (note that I'm already at .105v at offset settings and temps are high too)
* should I set my VTT to 1.122 or 1.131v (currently at AUTO)
* should I decrease or increase my PLL Voltage (Currently at manual : 1.709v)
What would be the solution of THREAD ERROR in PRIME95?
Thank you!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Lucky , right now it's at +0.055 and LLC = 2. Stable for 2 complete blend cycles (>30MIn). At 0.060 and LLC=3 it actually ran a bit hotter. I'll set up P95 again tomorrow... do you guys just let it run and go away? Any harm in a BSOD sitting there for hours while i sleep? How would you guys approach getting this chip to 47 and =< 80oC?


I ran my 2500k for over 7 hours, some run p95 for 12-24 hours. Im usually sitting in my room watching Tv while P95 is running that way when it fails i can adjust settings right away and get the stress test running again.

Oh you can also set your ram to 1.5v instead of being on auto. Did you set your timings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Thanks for the reply. I disabled PPL over volt, for the 16G ram, its at XMP 1 (8,8,8,24 2T) it seems to like the extra 0.029v from memtest run when first assembling. If I relax these to 11cr, 1.5v works fine. With these timings, AID64 has our z58s at the top, above 3930x ! So good enough.

A 3 hour blend was clean and only one core hit 80oC. Frankly, I rarely do anything on it for more than 3 hours, so I live with the modest stability test. I'm gonna improve the air flow and cooling soon. Then I'll do a 12-24h run. Once done will shoot for +2 on the multi.

I did google for the bsod thing, and letting it sit in the "halt" state is not problem, but you need to set it to not automatically reboot in system settings. There is a free program to there which will read and flag minidumps. So, anyway, it appears that a couple of hours at blue screen should not damage anything.

Frankly this thread is one of the best out there because of guys like you and Kenny !

I'm not very savvy on this stuff (but considered a wiz in my generation!). But have needed to become more so as my addiction to hotrods requires a lot more ECM tuning vs the old days when we could see if a quad could collapse a beer can to check the carb flow and vacuum at WOT!

Next stop, 47x under 80oC after fan upgrade.

Thx!
JPM


----------



## Lucky 23

Well if your rams more stable at 1.529 then i would manually set it to that then and keep your timings at 8-8-8-24. No reason to loosen them to cas 11. Besides that your looking good just keep an eye on the temps and you might have to enable PLL overvoltage w/ a 47 multi but it can remain disabled w/ a 45 multi.


----------



## tootercomputer

What's a good benchmark for storage? I've used HD Tune over the years plus Sandra. I ask because I'm using the Acceleration feature in my system, got a 60G SSD in combo with a 1TB Black Caviar. But HD Tune only measures the Caviar. In fact, while the RST program sees the SSD, Windows and HD Tune do not. The Acceleration feature work very well, programs load very quickly, much like on my i7 Lynfield Gigabyte system where I have a 120G SSD. So I'm looking for a benchmark that will somehow measure the Acceleration feature.

Also, as some of you may have noticed, the black SATA cables that come with these ASRock z68 mobos actually specify 6.0Gb on them. The cables look a bit different from my collection of older SATA cables. Does anyone know, are there "SATA 6.0 calbes"? In other words, to get the full benefit of a Sata 6.0 port and hardware (which I know really only shows up in benchmarks), must you have a Sata 6.0 cable? I''ve googled this, but not really getting any definitive answers. I should probably dig around at StorageView or something. Thanks.

marty


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> What's a good benchmark for storage? I've used HD Tune over the years plus Sandra. I ask because I'm using the Acceleration feature in my system, got a 60G SSD in combo with a 1TB Black Caviar. But HD Tune only measures the Caviar. In fact, while the RST program sees the SSD, Windows and HD Tune do not. The Acceleration feature work very well, programs load very quickly, much like on my i7 Lynfield Gigabyte system where I have a 120G SSD. So I'm looking for a benchmark that will somehow measure the Acceleration feature.
> 
> Also, as some of you may have noticed, the black SATA cables that come with these ASRock z68 mobos actually specify 6.0Gb on them. The cables look a bit different from my collection of older SATA cables. Does anyone know, are there "SATA 6.0 calbes"? In other words, to get the full benefit of a Sata 6.0 port and hardware (which I know really only shows up in benchmarks), must you have a Sata 6.0 cable? I''ve googled this, but not really getting any definitive answers. I should probably dig around at StorageView or something. Thanks.
> 
> marty


There is no such thing as a SATA 3 cable. Only SATA 3 port. All SATA cables can do SATA 1/2/3.
The "Sata 6.0 label" on the cord is just there to let you know that it is capable of it, but not exclusively.

Use ATTO Benchmark to test both your SSD and HDD: http://www.softpedia.com/dyn-postdownload.php?p=145293&t=4&i=1

I recently tested a Corsair Force 3 and got speeds of *more* than 500GB/s on a random SATA cord but plugged into the Intel SATA 3 port (not Marvel).

In case you're wondering, the first 2 Sata 3 ports are Intel, and the last 2 are Marvel (lesser performance). The first 4 should be all Intel Sata 2.


----------



## Jpmboy

PPL disabled, ram at 1.499v. Running prime blend and good so far at 15min. I'll make sure to enable it if I take this higher. Yea, I do need better cooling, what do you guys think about the H80? I ask because I'm not very keen on hanging a kilogram heatsink on this thing. Can't believe the size and wieght of some of these air coolers!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> PPL disabled, ram at 1.499v. Running prime blend and good so far at 15min. I'll make sure to enable it if I take this higher. Yea, I do need better cooling, what do you guys think about the H80? I ask because I'm not very keen on hanging a kilogram heatsink on this thing. Can't believe the size and wieght of some of these air coolers!


H80 is very nice. Should net you cooler temps, especially on very high voltages.

I have the H100 and love it. (Well except the annoying buzzing sound, but headphones takes that away.)


----------



## kennyparker1337

[double post]


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IJAHman*
> 
> *PLS HELP.*
> I'd set My BIOS to 4.7ghz but still having trouble with some thread running P95 1344 & 1792 (RAM @ 90%) in 15mins per Iterations.
> 
> here's my settings :
> clock : 4.7
> pll overvoltage : enabled
> speedstep : enabled
> turbo limit : manual
> short : 250
> long : 250
> Core current limit : 250
> spread spectrum : disabled
> 
> Vcore : offset (0.105v)
> DRam Voltage : 1.529 (default)
> pll voltage : 1.709v
> vtt ; auto
> 
> temps
> max TEMP at RealTemp at 68c
> 
> voltages
> BIOS : 1.368, 1.376, 1.384 voltages
> CPU-Z (under load) 1.360, *1.680*, 1.376, 1.384 sometimes it's just 1.344v (is this normal voltages, not having stable or sticking to one or two kinds of voltages?)
> 
> Questions :
> * what should I tweak? add vcore (note that I'm already at .105v at offset settings and temps are high too)
> * should I set my VTT to 1.122 or 1.131v (currently at AUTO)
> * should I decrease or increase my PLL Voltage (Currently at manual : 1.709v)
> What would be the solution of THREAD ERROR in PRIME95?
> Thank you!


*I hope the bolded red was a typo. I believe some one proved 1.7v actually kills chips very quickly. I'm almost positive you meant 1.380 though







.

You're BIOS voltages are very close to actual voltages in the OS. That is great! Don't mess with your LLC setting.*

A thread error is almost always vcore. And yes, you need more of it.

VTT rarely ever affects an overclock. I would not mess with it. (Leave it at auto.)

PLL Voltage can afffect an overclock, but nearly as much as vcore.

The best solution would be to increase vcore (try going to +0.115v), followed by increasing PLL a little (one notch maybe) (don't go any lower).

Temps are just fine, you can go as high as 85C. The chip won't shut down till 98C (which is the actual overclocking limit) but I wouldn't recomend it, and frankly a Sandybridge chip should never hit those temps.


----------



## clubber_lang

*Kennyparker1337* : Dude.....just came across this thread and wanted to say thank you for making it! I'll be ordering up a new Asrock board within a couple weeks after I find out what Ivy is going to do. But either way......this thread is great and I plan on trying to learn a lot from it!

+ 1 on the rep thing! I would have given you 10.....but they only allow one.


----------



## IJAHman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> *I hope the bolded red was a typo. I believe some one proved 1.7v actually kills chips very quickly. I'm almost positive you meant 1.380 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You're BIOS voltages are very close to actual voltages in the OS. That is great! Don't mess with your LLC setting.*
> A thread error is almost always vcore. And yes, you need more of it.
> VTT rarely ever affects an overclock. I would not mess with it. (Leave it at auto.)
> PLL Voltage can afffect an overclock, but nearly as much as vcore.
> The best solution would be to increase vcore (try going to +0.115v), followed by increasing PLL a little (one notch maybe) (don't go any lower).
> Temps are just fine, you can go as high as 85C. The chip won't shut down till 98C (which is the actual overclocking limit) but I wouldn't recomend it, and frankly a Sandybridge chip should never hit those temps.


Yes that was a *TYPO ERROR* I MEANT 1.380v as you'd guessed.
I will try raising my vcore at .115v and PLL. But my PLL next notch is something like 1.75v, is that ok?


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> There is no such thing as a SATA 3 cable. Only SATA 3 port. All SATA cables can do SATA 1/2/3.
> The "Sata 6.0 label" on the cord is just there to let you know that it is capable of it, but not exclusively.
> Use ATTO Benchmark to test both your SSD and HDD: http://www.softpedia.com/dyn-postdownload.php?p=145293&t=4&i=1
> I recently tested a Corsair Force 3 and got speeds of *more* than 500GB/s on a random SATA cord but plugged into the Intel SATA 3 port (not Marvel).
> In case you're wondering, the first 2 Sata 3 ports are Intel, and the last 2 are Marvel (lesser performance). The first 4 should be all Intel Sata 2.


Thanks. I had not read anything from manufacturers mandating the use of sata3 cables, so I was doubtful. But seeing it on the cable made me wonder.

Thanks for the lead on the benchie.

BTW, the ASRock z68 Extreme3 does not have any Marvell ports, only the two Intel Sata3 and 4 Intel Sata2. That's fine with me, I knew that when I bought the mobo, for this particular setup I do not need any more than that.

marty


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> There is no such thing as a SATA 3 cable. Only SATA 3 port. All SATA cables can do SATA 1/2/3.
> The "Sata 6.0 label" on the cord is just there to let you know that it is capable of it, but not exclusively.
> Use ATTO Benchmark to test both your SSD and HDD: http://www.softpedia.com/dyn-postdownload.php?p=145293&t=4&i=1
> I recently tested a Corsair Force 3 and got speeds of *more* than 500GB/s on a random SATA cord but plugged into the Intel SATA 3 port (not Marvel).
> In case you're wondering, the first 2 Sata 3 ports are Intel, and the last 2 are Marvel (lesser performance). The first 4 should be all Intel Sata 2.
> pic
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I had not read anything from manufacturers mandating the use of sata3 cables, so I was doubtful. But seeing it on the cable made me wonder.
> 
> Thanks for the lead on the benchie.
> 
> BTW, the ASRock z68 Extreme3 does not have any Marvell ports, only the two Intel Sata3 and 4 Intel Sata2. That's fine with me, I knew that when I bought the mobo, for this particular setup I do not need any more than that.
> 
> marty
Click to expand...

Why don't you take your sig and turn it into a rig build?


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Why don't you take your sig and turn it into a rig build?


Too lacy, I guess.









But seriously, what do you mean by a rig build? Is that like a system description? At the forum where I mod, most folks simply list their builds in their sig.

marty


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Why don't you take your sig and turn it into a rig build?
> 
> 
> 
> Too lacy, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, what do you mean by a rig build? Is that like a system description? At the forum where I mod, most folks simply list their builds in their sig.
> 
> marty
Click to expand...

People used to list their build like you do, but that was during the old format when the rig builder didn't exist. Now Overclock.net is much cooler!









Now there is a button at the very top right of the website, Rig Builder, that lets you edit a complete system and then you can add it into your sig. Like you see my "Operation: Maximum Overdrive" in my sig.


----------



## Jpmboy

"annoying buzzing"? Bad enough to need headphones? Really? You hear the pump over all the fans? I read that the pump can get loud - and that dialing it down a bit will make it silent. (the in-line diode thing, or maybe the e3g3 bios?). Wow, now i'm worried. the H80 is "in transit" from corsair.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "annoying buzzing"? Bad enough to need headphones? Really? You hear the pump over all the fans? I read that the pump can get loud - and that dialing it down a bit will make it silent. (the in-line diode thing, or maybe the e3g3 bios?). Wow, now i'm worried. the H80 is "in transit" from corsair.


I wouldn't need headphones, its *not* that loud. But I can hear it over the rest of my computer, and am just glad I have headphones so I don't ever hear it.

I did have to return one though because the pump was REALLY loud. Like hear it in another room bad. They have had lots of problems with the H series. But most of them are pretty quiet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Installed the H80 today. didn't even switch out teh thermal grease (maybe later). Max Temps lowered by 12oC during a blend run! Excellent cooler. Thanks fo the advice. What a ridiculous PITA to get the rad and fan hooked up initially... theres a bracket on the TJ09 MB tray that put up a fight. Haven't cursed at an inanimate object like that in a while! Have a telecon for the next few hours, will try 46-47x soon and see if temps stay down better.

Many thanks to Kenny and Lucky!


----------



## Jpmboy

Oh - this H80 is not loud at all (except at start up). The pump is very quiet - maybe banging it around a bit like i did during install helped


----------



## tootercomputer

Bumped my mult to 46 and ran OCCT for about 40' late last night. All went well. Got up this AM and had about an hour before work, so thought I'd run it again, and as Windows opened up, I BSODed. Curious. I did not read the screen unfortunately, so I may have to re-create that again this weekend. In my early days of OCing this system, I tried 46 and had some success, but with different voltage settings. So I was surprised at the BSOD. I was planning on trying a mult of 47, as my system completely froze with this in the past, but again that was with much different voltage settings (I am currently using the same settings as Lucky). Will play more this weekend.

Question: should I need to reset the CMOS in my OCing forays, will I still have my saved UEFI settings, or does the CMOS reset wipe those out? I just started using that feature at the bottom of the OC Tweaking section. Thanks.

marty


----------



## Turtley

Interestingt! I haven't tried going past 45 yet.

Have you ran memtest86 with your current settings?

I put new mem in my machine and ran memtest86 and it would lock up. I had to up the VCore voltage then I was able run memtest86 for 6+ hours without any problems. I followed that up with 9+ hours of prime blend.

Interesting that I thought I was stable at 45 but memtest86 proved me wrong.

Resetting BIOS will wipe out your saved settings. If you reset, just restore your saved settings from disk then go into BIOS to load your saved settings again.


----------



## nycste

Hitting the CMOS clear reset button on your motherboard should not effect any saved UFEI BIOS settings because that is exactly what I had to do several times when I was really trying to push certain things.

My settings at 4.8 did not like me adding another 4gbx2 sticks of ram so I had to reset my memory settings to auto boot up stable and reset them back to Default XMP 2 which set them correctly at 1866 and their default timings. My next step is to get them stable at 2133 because I know its possible but that is the least of my concerns atm.

The majority of you guys should have no issues running at 4.4 - 4.6- 5.0 unless perhaps your motherboards are your limiting factors my friends mobo cannot go higher then 4.5 no matter what he tries to do. I felt bad then again I didn't because he got that as a great deal at microcenter with 50bucks off on top for buying an i5 at the same time some gigabyte board i believe and his AUTO OC settings are odd numbers like 4.3, 4.5 etc where as mine are even at 4.0-4.2-4.4-4.6-4.8 all totally stable but at insane voltages to achieve that and super higher temps for no legitmate reasons which is why we manually adjust everything.

Everyones i5 2500k should run 4.4 at almost default settings with a slgith bump in vcore according to many OC pros I have read about and recorded their settings. I have no idea why many of you fuss so much about so many options when you can or should be able to just select manual bump to 4.4 and bamo up the vcore to adjust.

gluck either way once again my 4.8 settings are listed in my Log. I currently have one BSOD issue I am still trying to resolve only while playing one game and created a thread about that if you search for my name.


----------



## Kokin

To make it more clear, resetting BIOS or pressing the clear CMOS button will put your BIOS settings back to factory default settings. If you had settings saved in a user profile, those save files will remain and you could simply reload them after clearing your CMOS.


----------



## Turtley

Oooohhhh!
I thought all CMOS values were cleared as the manual indicates once a reset is performed.

I did load my BIOS settings from disk after a reset since that was what I thought was correct. I didn't check CMOS to see if my saved profiles were still there first.

I do imagine that a BIOS update will clear the profiles then?

I appologise for giving out incorrect information.

I learn something new all the time.

Thanks for the correction!


----------



## nycste

When you say disk do you mean floppy or cd lol?


----------



## cpfergus

May be the wrong place to ask, but, has anyone had problems booting into their BIOS with their ASrock GEN 3 boards? My comp locks up whenever I try to enter my BIOS. It occurred after installing Virtu drivers (problem seemed fixed after uninstalling them) and now it wont let me boot into it after overclocking. Any thoughts?

i5-2500k
ASRock z68 Extreme 7 Gen 3
8 gb Gskill 8-8-8-24
GTX 680


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpfergus*
> 
> May be the wrong place to ask, but, has anyone had problems booting into their BIOS with their ASrock GEN 3 boards? My comp locks up whenever I try to enter my BIOS. It occurred after installing Virtu drivers (problem seemed fixed after uninstalling them) and now it wont let me boot into it after overclocking. Any thoughts?
> i5-2500k
> ASRock z68 Extreme 7 Gen 3
> 8 gb Gskill 8-8-8-24
> GTX 680


first off explain what you did during overclocking and what your currently at... as a start

secondly sounds like you need to start over and clear your cmos like the guy above asked about.

answer part one then we can help guide ya.


----------



## cpfergus

Hah, yea that may help. Well I followed the guide step by step and got a stable 4.7 gHz going with an offset of +0.080. CPU voltage never went above 1.43 when I was Stress Testing and my temps never went above 55 C (I was thinking of trying to push it a little bit more). Anyways, that is essentially all I did and whenever I try to get back into BIOS the comp just freezes up on me and I have to hit clr CMOS to get back into my BIOS. This occurred too before I started overclocking when I had installed VirtU drivers, but I removed them and the problem went away as well.

So yea, my work around to get into BIOS is hitting the clr CMOS on the MB which seems to do the trick but its very inconvenient.
EDIT: I have the latest BIOS update installed.

Let me know if you need any other information and thanks for your help!


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> Interestingt! I haven't tried going past 45 yet.
> Have you ran memtest86 with your current settings?
> I put new mem in my machine and ran memtest86 and it would lock up. I had to up the VCore voltage then I was able run memtest86 for 6+ hours without any problems. I followed that up with 9+ hours of prime blend.
> Interesting that I thought I was stable at 45 but memtest86 proved me wrong.
> Resetting BIOS will wipe out your saved settings. If you reset, just restore your saved settings from disk then go into BIOS to load your saved settings again.


Okay, thanks. I'll figure out how to save settings to a disk.

No, I did not run memtest, which is what I usually do first whenever OCing, but since the fsb remains at 100, it seems less of an issue. Perhaps that's an incorrect assumption on my part. I'll have some time to experiment this weekend.

marty


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> Oooohhhh!
> I thought all CMOS values were cleared as the manual indicates once a reset is performed.
> I did load my BIOS settings from disk after a reset since that was what I thought was correct. I didn't check CMOS to see if my saved profiles were still there first.
> I do imagine that a BIOS update will clear the profiles then?
> I appologise for giving out incorrect information.
> I learn something new all the time.
> Thanks for the correction!


I have not tried out a BIOS update for this motherboard, as it was shipped with the latest official BIOS, though with my experience with several AMD boards, all user profiles were deleted after a BIOS update. So it's safe to assume it will be the same for our motherboards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> When you say disk do you mean floppy or cd lol?


User profiles are saved within the motherboard's own memory, you do not need a disk/floppy/usb. Clearing the CMOS won't delete these profiles either, but will reset all the settings in the BIOS back to default.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Okay, thanks. I'll figure out how to save settings to a disk.
> No, I did not run memtest, which is what I usually do first whenever OCing, but since the fsb remains at 100, it seems less of an issue. Perhaps that's an incorrect assumption on my part. I'll have some time to experiment this weekend.
> marty


From my experience, memtest is only good for testing if RAM as perfect working sectors or not. If you want to test out an overclocked RAM's stability, Prime95 in blend is a better tool to use. I've had many events where my RAM overclock would last the whole day in memtest, but would fail fairly quickly in P95 blend.


----------



## nycste

kokin i know which is why im confused as to what this DISK talk is lol?


----------



## Turtley

In my ASRock software guide it states that OC DNA is used to save your profile settings to share with friends.I don't know where else you could save the profile except to a disk be it floppy, SSD, HDD, thumb drive ect.

I had ran prime custom blend with 80% ram (6155 mbytes but on different ram) for 6+ hours without any issues. Perhalps I should have ran it longer.

I got new replacement ram which was RMA'd from my first set. I ran memtest86 on the new ram and it would lock up at only 21% throuh the first pass. My overclock was no longer stable with the new ram so I upped the VCore and ran prime blend for 9.5 hours without any issue.



Maybe I should have ran prime longer as well but I figured after 9.5 hour it was stable.

My ram is not OC'd but running at stock settings.

Does memetest86 not stress the CPU?
My fans did speed up to full speed diring the test.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> kokin i know which is why im confused as to what this DISK talk is lol?


all the disk talk comes from backing up the saved settings profile in bios to a flash drive, or internal hdd. Great feature for those of us who play around with bios settings too much.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> In my ASRock software guide it states that OC DNA is used to save your profile settings to share with friends.I don't know where else you could save the profile except to a disk be it floppy, SSD, HDD, thumb drive ect.
> I had ran prime custom blend with 80% ram (6155 mbytes but on different ram) for 6+ hours without any issues. Perhalps I should have ran it longer.
> I got new replacement ram which was RMA'd from my first set. I ran memtest86 on the new ram and it would lock up at only 21% throuh the first pass. My overclock was no longer stable with the new ram so I upped the VCore and ran prime blend for 9.5 hours without any issue.
> 
> Maybe I should have ran prime longer as well but I figured after 9.5 hour it was stable.
> My ram is not OC'd but running at stock settings.
> Does memetest86 not stress the CPU?
> My fans did speed up to full speed diring the test.


As far as i know it only stress the ram not the CPU. Are you still getting crashes or bsod's?

You can always try small FFT but watch your temps because they will probably be higher then blend


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> In my ASRock software guide it states that OC DNA is used to save your profile settings to share with friends.I don't know where else you could save the profile except to a disk be it floppy, SSD, HDD, thumb drive ect.
> I had ran prime custom blend with 80% ram (6155 mbytes but on different ram) for 6+ hours without any issues. Perhalps I should have ran it longer.
> I got new replacement ram which was RMA'd from my first set. I ran memtest86 on the new ram and it would lock up at only 21% throuh the first pass. My overclock was no longer stable with the new ram so I upped the VCore and ran prime blend for 9.5 hours without any issue.
> 
> Maybe I should have ran prime longer as well but I figured after 9.5 hour it was stable.
> My ram is not OC'd but running at stock settings.
> Does memetest86 not stress the CPU?
> My fans did speed up to full speed diring the test.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as i know it only stress the ram not the CPU. Are you still getting crashes or bsod's?
> 
> You can always try small FFT but watch your temps because they will probably be higher then blend
Click to expand...

Memtest is not a stress tester. It is an error catcher (or just plain test). It scans through every bit on in your memory to make sure that it gets no errors.

Prime Blend does stress the memory using it and the CPU both like work horses. IF the memory produces an error, you get an error in prime.

The reason people might not understand this is because memory rarely ever causes problems, because like you, most of the time they are left at stock. Why? Because the performance gain from a memory OC is very negligible and is prone to cause your way more important CPU OC to fail.


----------



## tootercomputer

Re, memtest: It's been very different with this z68 system vs. When OCing in the past, one typically bumped up the FSB, that would not only speed up the CPU, it bumped my memory speed as well and "overclocked it". Often memtest caught errors under these circumstances when overclocking,as sometimes the RAM was pushed past its spec. Really good memory gave you some leeway, plus you could bump your vdimm to assist the process. With the z68 chipset, the fsb stays put at 100, so when I set my memory, it is right at its designated speed. So in this instance, memtest is basically catching any manufacturing errors. I'm running my memory at full speed but at default settings, i.e., CAS et al. Under these circumstances, memory is kind of a non-player, secondary (but necessary) to overclocking.

Now you can certainly try to speed up memory by adjusting the various mem settings like CAS, and memtest will run red if those settings are too extreme. In my i7 Lynfield system, I hav 1600 Corsair Vengeance RAM that I run at 1640 without error yet running a fairly modest overclock of 3.6 on my cpu.

Final thought:: on this z68 system, which I really love, I think my favorite build ever, memory has been a non-player in terms of its effect on OC. So long as your ram is reputable, you then move on to focusing on the cpu. RAM seems to have become a bit player now..

marty

marty


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> As far as i know it only stress the ram not the CPU. Are you still getting crashes or bsod's?
> You can always try small FFT but watch your temps because they will probably be higher then blend


From what I gather memtest86 does stress the CPU to a certain exent.

No I'm not getting any crashes or BSOD's on the new mem. I have used both small FFT and blend during my stability testing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Memtest is not a stress tester. It is an error catcher (or just plain test). It scans through every bit on in your memory to make sure that it gets no errors.
> Prime Blend does stress the memory using it and the CPU both like work horses. IF the memory produces an error, you get an error in prime.
> The reason people might not understand this is because memory rarely ever causes problems, because like you, most of the time they are left at stock. Why? Because the performance gain from a memory OC is very negligible and is prone to cause your way more important CPU OC to fail.


I know memtest86 is not a CPU stress test program but the CPU is stressed somewhat as it's running the memtest86 program. From what I view in my mind is memtest86 is probably a 8 bit program (not sure though) which runs as fast as it can to test the memory but only uses one core/thread and thus uses that core/thread 100% of the time. When I ran memtest86 my PWM fans went to full speed of 2000+ rpm and maintained that speed throughout the test.

Here's a quote from the author of memtest86 program:
Please be aware that not all errors reported by Memtest86 are due to bad memory. The test implicitly tests the CPU, L1 and L2 caches as well as the motherboard. It is impossible for the test to determine what causes the failure to occur. However, most failures will be due to a problem with memory module. When it is not, the only option is to replace parts until the failure is corrected.

Yea, I didn't see any point of OC'ing the memory. Interesting thing is that when I use the XMP 1.2 profile in BIOS the CAS goes to 11-11-11-28 for my GSkill 1600 sniper ram. On auto it goes to 9-9-9-24 1N so I put the values in manually as 9-9-9-24-2N as indicated from the sticker on the ram.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Re, memtest: It's been very different with this z68 system vs. When OCing in the past, one typically bumped up the FSB, that would not only speed up the CPU, it bumped my memory speed as well and "overclocked it". Often memtest caught errors under these circumstances when overclocking,as sometimes the RAM was pushed past its spec. Really good memory gave you some leeway, plus you could bump your vdimm to assist the process. With the z68 chipset, the fsb stays put at 100, so when I set my memory, it is right at its designated speed. So in this instance, memtest is basically catching any manufacturing errors. I'm running my memory at full speed but at default settings, i.e., CAS et al. Under these circumstances, memory is kind of a non-player, secondary (but necessary) to overclocking.
> Now you can certainly try to speed up memory by adjusting the various mem settings like CAS, and memtest will run red if those settings are too extreme. In my i7 Lynfield system, I hav 1600 Corsair Vengeance RAM that I run at 1640 without error yet running a fairly modest overclock of 3.6 on my cpu.
> Final thought:: on this z68 system, which I really love, I think my favorite build ever, memory has been a non-player in terms of its effect on OC. So long as your ram is reputable, you then move on to focusing on the cpu. RAM seems to have become a bit player now..
> marty
> marty


I never did any overclocking back in the day but did check to make sure my FSB was running at it's full rated speed.
Yea, this is a great motherboard.


----------



## HydrogenHuman

Well I have set my CPU LLC to level 3, set my offset to +0.005v, tried to go for a 4.6 Ghz overclock with my 2500k. I did a blend test and here are my results so far:


----------



## dragonfly224

Hey, new to oc in general, but I was wondering if anyone could answer a quick question. Is it possible to oc an i3-2120 on this board (asrock p67 Extreme4 Gen3)? I have been trying all day by following the guides and have yet to produce anything stable







Just want to play with it until ivy comes out and I can grab an i7

My build is here if it matters (first one







): http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3990022


----------



## HydrogenHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragonfly224*
> 
> Hey, new to oc in general, but I was wondering if anyone could answer a quick question. Is it possible to oc an i3-2120 on this board (asrock p67 Extreme4 Gen3)? I have been trying all day by following the guides and have yet to produce anything stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to play with it until ivy comes out and I can grab an i7
> My build is here if it matters (first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ): http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3990022


Based upon this thread where a user tried to overclock their i3-2100, I would say no you can't. http://www.overclock.net/t/1244211/overclockig-i3-2100.

The i3-2120 isn't meant to be overclocked. You can increase the BLCK, but that is extremely dangerous to do and can damage the processor and motherboard.


----------



## dragonfly224

Dawww. Fair enough I guess. Would of been nice to see the look on everyone's faces having an i3 at 4.8 GHz


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydrogenHuman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dragonfly224*
> 
> Hey, new to oc in general, but I was wondering if anyone could answer a quick question. Is it possible to oc an i3-2120 on this board (asrock p67 Extreme4 Gen3)? I have been trying all day by following the guides and have yet to produce anything stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to play with it until ivy comes out and I can grab an i7
> My build is here if it matters (first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ): http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3990022
> 
> 
> 
> Based upon this thread where a user tried to overclock their i3-2100, I would say no you can't. http://www.overclock.net/t/1244211/overclockig-i3-2100.
> 
> The i3-2120 isn't meant to be overclocked. You can increase the BLCK, but that is extremely dangerous to do and can damage the processor and motherboard.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragonfly224*
> 
> Dawww. Fair enough I guess. Would of been nice to see the look on everyone's faces having an i3 at 4.8 GHz


Yep, the only you could do is try and set the BCLK at 104 or something (it has been proven that up to 107 can be safe; it almost will never POST if you set it to high.)

Next time be sure you get a processer with the name that has a "K" at the end. Those are the ones with unlocked multipliers and able to OC!


----------



## dragonfly224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Yep, the only you could do is try and set the BCLK at 104 or something (it has been proven that up to 107 can be safe; it almost will never POST if you set it to high.)
> Next time be sure you get a processer with the name that has a "K" at the end. Those are the ones with unlocked multipliers and able to OC!


True that! To be honest the only reason I didn't get a K was because I thought ivy was "coming out soon". But then the push backs happened x 4 and suddenly what I thought would be released in December is now..."April" T_T


----------



## tootercomputer

I was reading the question about OCing the i3 and numerous folks pointing out that he could only up the BCLK a bit if he wanted. This begs the question, what ever happened to OCing via FSB? I know through the Lynfield systems that was still the way to do it. Did Intel shut the door on that with SB, and if so, then they are limiting OC-able chips to the K-series only, which fetch a premium. Terrific chip my i5 k-2500 is, but I guessed they shut the door on overclocking by other means.

This reminds me of my kt-600 Via chipset Albatron mobo, when I had a Athlon Barton 2600 mobile that was unlocked. The Via chipset did not lend itself to OCing by bumping up the FSB as the AGP and PCI buses were not locked (and thus bumping the FSB caused all sorts of havoc potentially on storage and other peripherals). Anyway, with that 2600 mobile, I was able to get that chip to run at 2.6GHz, which is 2004 was pretty damned fast, and that was pretty stable and cool. But mobile chips were the exception, as most OCing occurred via FSB.

Anyway, do any of these SBs (and Ivy Bridge down the road) OC via FSB, or whatever it's called nowadays?

marty


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> I was reading the question about OCing the i3 and numerous folks pointing out that he could only up the BCLK a bit if he wanted. This begs the question, what ever happened to OCing via FSB? I know through the Lynfield systems that was still the way to do it. Did Intel shut the door on that with SB, and if so, then they are limiting OC-able chips to the K-series only, which fetch a premium. Terrific chip my i5 k-2500 is, but I guessed they shut the door on overclocking by other means.
> 
> This reminds me of my kt-600 Via chipset Albatron mobo, when I had a Athlon Barton 2600 mobile that was unlocked. The Via chipset did not lend itself to OCing by bumping up the FSB as the AGP and PCI buses were not locked (and thus bumping the FSB caused all sorts of havoc potentially on storage and other peripherals). Anyway, with that 2600 mobile, I was able to get that chip to run at 2.6GHz, which is 2004 was pretty damned fast, and that was pretty stable and cool. But mobile chips were the exception, as most OCing occurred via FSB.
> 
> Anyway, do any of these SBs (and Ivy Bridge down the road) OC via FSB, or whatever it's called nowadays?
> 
> marty


It's more of a hardware limitation. The memory controller and iGPU, among other important hardware things, are now integrated and/or controlled/influenced directly by the CPU itself. So Sandy Bridge (and I'm assuming other new architectures) doesn't have a FSB like you might think. Instead of a FSB it has a BCLK or Base Clock setting. When you increase the BCLK you also increase the speed of the dependent hardware. While things like the iGPU might just "not work" if overclocked to much, items like the memory controller do NOT like to be sped up. A certain point ~107+ BLCK it gets so out of range that things just start to fail, bits begin to error, and can even cause a Windows 7 to corrupt!

In short, its not a limitation Intel put on it, but merely a consequence (or adaptation as I think of it) of a new architecture.









It's amazing how you can take away a complete overclocking feature (FSB) and still get MUCH higher speeds by just using the multiplier!


----------



## HydrogenHuman

Well, I think I may have won the processor lottery! I overclocked my new 2500k to 4.8 Ghz, with a fixed offset of +0.030 and LLC Level 3. I ran prime 95 blend for I believe 12 hours (stupid computer installed windows updates and restarted after I'd say about 11 hours of Prime 95). How I know it didn't crash was Windows didn't give any notification that it recovered from a crash, but did say it installed updates, so that is good.

Max Temperatures went up to 75C, (very rare, usually it stayed around 70-72) but here is where it gets awesome: I managed to get my 4.8 Ghz stable on 1.344 volts with a vdrop of about 0.008 (1.338)! So 24/7 on 4.8 Ghz here I come!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydrogenHuman*
> 
> Well, I think I may have won the processor lottery! I overclocked my new 2500k to 4.8 Ghz, with a fixed offset of +0.030 and LLC Level 3. I ran prime 95 blend for I believe 12 hours (stupid computer installed windows updates and restarted after I'd say about 11 hours of Prime 95). How I know it didn't crash was Windows didn't give any notification that it recovered from a crash, but did say it installed updates, so that is good.
> 
> Max Temperatures went up to 75C, (very rare, usually it stayed around 70-72) but here is where it gets awesome: I managed to get my 4.8 Ghz stable on 1.344 volts with a vdrop of about 0.008 (1.338)! So 24/7 on 4.8 Ghz here I come!


Screw that. If you don't get 5Ghz with that gem, I'll punch you in the face!


----------



## gtfoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HydrogenHuman*
> 
> Well, I think I may have won the processor lottery! I overclocked my new 2500k to 4.8 Ghz, with a fixed offset of +0.030 and LLC Level 3. I ran prime 95 blend for I believe 12 hours (stupid computer installed windows updates and restarted after I'd say about 11 hours of Prime 95). How I know it didn't crash was Windows didn't give any notification that it recovered from a crash, but did say it installed updates, so that is good.
> Max Temperatures went up to 75C, (very rare, usually it stayed around 70-72) but here is where it gets awesome: I managed to get my 4.8 Ghz stable on 1.344 volts with a vdrop of about 0.008 (1.338)! So 24/7 on 4.8 Ghz here I come!


My 2600k was the same way... Up to 4.7ghz required no mods for complete stability & .030 offset @ 4.8ghz w HT enabled. Going beyond that, however, becomes much more difficult. Takes upwards of .140 to hold 5ghz with HT off. Giver & good luck from here out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey folks, last time I posted, had this 2700k at 45 stable, I installed an H80, went to 46x offset 0.070, p95 stable (4 hr) and have been using it without issues for a week. Tried just 47x with offset of +0.080, LLC2, and PPL disabled. BSOD 124 quickly in p95 . Turned PPL on and running P95 blend ... Looks good so far after 1h 20m. Bios Vcore 1.328-1.336, cpuz core voltage while running p95 is 1.296-1.312-1.320V. VID=1.3561. P95 Max temps=65/73/69/66 with the H80 on "balanced". I still don't understand why this is stable at all when the vid is so much higher than the core volts reported in CPUz... Help!

So what's the magic with PPL OV? What does it do? And is it better/safer with it off? And a lower clock of course.
JPM


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey folks, last time I posted, had this 2700k at 45 stable, I installed an H80, went to 46x offset 0.070, p95 stable (4 hr) and have been using it without issues for a week. Tried just 47x with offset of +0.080, LLC2, and PPL disabled. BSOD 124 quickly in p95 . Turned PPL on and running P95 blend ... Looks good so far after 1h 20m. Bios Vcore 1.328-1.336, cpuz core voltage while running p95 is 1.296-1.312-1.320V. VID=1.3561. P95 Max temps=65/73/69/66 with the H80 on "balanced". I still don't understand why this is stable at all when the vid is so much higher than the core volts reported in CPUz... Help!
> 
> So what's the magic with PPL OV? What does it do? And is it better/safer with it off? And a lower clock of course.
> JPM


Quote:


> PLL overvoltage has something to do with skew of the pll voltage. You should ask Sin on XS or OCN about it. He said something like PLL overvoltage allows 500mv of the PLL voltage into the pll area, while usually it's 350mv.


It basically lets your PLL Voltage fluctuate to higher standards than normally set (And is independent of CPU PLL Voltage).

It is almost always (97%) needed for any really high overclock, which on sandy bridge is anything 4.7GHz+.

I haven't seen a single person yet that has experienced problems with it on (damage wise). But like my guide says, it can cause Sleep problems on some motherboards like mine. So I chose to just downclock to 4.5GHz w/o it so I could Sleep and save power.


----------



## Jpmboy

Eh, bsod124 after approx 1h30min! Will see if I can sort this out. Is 124 a PPL or Vcore thing? Or both?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Eh, bsod124 after approx 1h30min! Will see if I can sort this out. Is 124 a PPL or Vcore thing? Or both?


94% likely its Vcore.

5% chance its QPI/VTT.

1% chance its *CPU PLL (no such thing as PPL)*.

PLL Overvoltage should be on anything past 4.6GHz.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> It's more of a hardware limitation. The memory controller and iGPU, among other important hardware things, are now integrated and/or controlled/influenced directly by the CPU itself. So Sandy Bridge (and I'm assuming other new architectures) doesn't have a FSB like you might think. Instead of a FSB it has a BCLK or Base Clock setting. When you increase the BCLK you also increase the speed of the dependent hardware. While things like the iGPU might just "not work" if overclocked to much, items like the memory controller do NOT like to be sped up. A certain point ~107+ BLCK it gets so out of range that things just start to fail, bits begin to error, and can even cause a Windows 7 to corrupt!
> In short, its not a limitation Intel put on it, but merely a consequence (or adaptation as I think of it) of a new architecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how you can take away a complete overclocking feature (FSB) and still get MUCH higher speeds by just using the multiplier!


My Lynfield i7 system also uses BLCK rather than the older FSB, but you bump up your BLCK to OC your system. It also bumps up your memory speed, and you make adjustments with memory controller settings and/or purchase memory that can handle that speed. So none of this is new.

As far as BLCK also increasing the speed of dependent hardware, well, that's not a new issue either, and has been addressed in the past. . As I noted in my previous post, Via chipsets did not lock the AGP and PCI buses which limited OCing Via chipsets. That's why they were not that popular among overclockers and some have suggested it led to their demise as a chipset used on enthusiast motherboards. But other chipsets like Nvidia chipsets and Intel chipsets as well locked those buses so that the hardware attached to those buses were not affected. It let on really fiddle with the FSB, or more recently, the BLCK. I think the default BLCK on my Lynfield system is 1333, and I'm running at 1640. The attached hardware is doing just fine, for two years now.

I mean, really, OCing used to be all about increaing FSB, or more recently, BLCK. Overclock.net old-timers obviously know this. But with SB, that's not how you OC. It all seems to be via multiplier. What is new, as you pointed out, is the built-in video within the chip. Perhaps that's the game-changer, that ramping up the BLCK could cause video problems.

My last system was my Lynfield system, I built that about two years ago. To be honest, I had lost interest in building systems, too busy with work-related matters. So I have learned a lot with this build, really enjoyed it. And it seems that SB chips and subsequent chips like IB are a very different animal, and that now only certain chips can be OCed, not others. So I guess if you have an i3 chip, your OC options are nil. Interesting. All that said, it's still apparent that motherboards can still have a significant impact on OCing.

marty


----------



## Jpmboy

Right. PLL ! I'll try another+ 0.005v in the offset first. Then the lower odds possibilities. In your opinion, is an offset this high 0.085-0.090, getting too high? I recall seeing some on OCN up in the 0.100 range.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Right. PLL ! I'll try another+ 0.005v in the offset first. Then the lower odds possibilities. In your opinion, is an offset this high 0.085-0.090, getting too high? I recall seeing some on OCN up in the 0.100 range.


Go by the voltage you see in Windows. Don't go any higher than 1.52v as noted in the guide.


----------



## Jpmboy

Thanks Kenny. I raised the offset to +0.085v, iPLL OV -enabled, CPU PLL auto, LLC 2, bios Vcore=1.336-1.344, cpuz: idle 1.064, vid=1.3561. P95 blend: cpuz=1.312-1.328 (floats). 1:23h into blend all looks good so far. Temps (H80 at balanced) 68/76/72/69 oC, ambient = 24oC. 47 multiplier looking good. I think these max temps are reasonable for this OC. Agree?

Vcore as you said!
JPM


----------



## Turtley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Go by the voltage you see in Windows. Don't go any higher than 1.52v as noted in the guide.


I've seen this statement made several times in this thread but I don't know what you mean by "voltage you see in windows"

Do you mean in CPU-Z? At stock settings. Or what?

Maybe it's in this thread somewhere and I missed it.

Could you explain please?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Kenny. I raised the offset to +0.085v, iPLL OV -enabled, CPU PLL auto, LLC 2, bios Vcore=1.336-1.344, cpuz: idle 1.064, vid=1.3561. P95 blend: cpuz=1.312-1.328 (floats). 1:23h into blend all looks good so far. Temps (H80 at balanced) 68/76/72/69 oC, ambient = 24oC. 47 multiplier looking good. I think these max temps are reasonable for this OC. Agree?
> 
> Vcore as you said!
> JPM


If I were you, I would try and get 5GHz









but yes that is great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turtley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Go by the voltage you see in Windows. Don't go any higher than 1.52v as noted in the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this statement made several times in this thread but I don't know what you mean by "voltage you see in windows"
> 
> Do you mean in CPU-Z? At stock settings. Or what?
> 
> Maybe it's in this thread somewhere and I missed it.
> 
> Could you explain please?
Click to expand...

The voltage reported by CPU-Z *during* a load test (like Prime95).


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> If I were you, I would try and get 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes that is great.
> The voltage reported by CPU-Z *during* a load test (like Prime95).


Turtley, I use cpu-z to monitor cpu voltage and speed, or I use cpuid HWMonitor for both voltage readings as well as temp readings for my cpu, the individual cores, plus lots of other stuff. Like Kenny said, you run this while you run your stress test, be it prime95 or whatever. I often use the stress test OCCT which has voltage and temp monitoring built into the test.

marty


----------



## Kokin

I use Speedfan as it reads the temps and also displays the core usage. I usually have Speedfan and MSI Afterburner open all the time, though for CPU stresstesting/benchmarking I open up CPU-Z.


----------



## Turtley

That's what I thought but was puzzled by the "as seen in windows" statement.

I use CPU-Z and sometimes HWMonitor for VCore voltages.

I use RealTemp as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

5G? Actually, it's the other way round, "if I were you" considering you know what you are doing and I don't! True, next stop 48x. However, I know I'm fully capable of turning this CPU into a flashbulb too, so slow and careful...

Great thread on a great series of processors! u da man.
JPM in Philly.


----------



## faMine

I'm having issues setting my RAM to 2133...

This is on a Z77 board but this guide works perfectly for overclocking on it as well. I can't even get the RAM to load 2133 on XMP.

Should I up DRAM voltage or VTT?


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'm having issues setting my RAM to 2133...
> This is on a Z77 board but this guide works perfectly for overclocking on it as well. I can't even get the RAM to load 2133 on XMP.
> Should I up DRAM voltage or VTT?


I forget what I did when i Oced my ram i will look for my notes cant seem to find them

however i will post a collection of info which anyone can update at will

Disable Spread Spectrum if you want BCLK 100MHz instead of 99,8MHz.

A collection of peoples i5 2500k OC settings
@4.2ghz @1.2v
@4.4ghz @1.2v or @1.25v
@4.5ghz @1.28V or stock or @1.3V
@4.6ghz @1.37v-1.4v
@4.7ghz @1.375v or @1.425
@4.8ghz @1.33v or @1.408v
@5.0ghz @1.344v or @1.440v

Claims
@5.2ghz @1.38V
@5.6ghz @1.54v but only for super Pi and Wprime.
@5.7ghz @1.55v but crashed while running super Pi.
@5.9ghz @unknown only posted

Comments to go along with the i5 2500k OC talk
-should hit 3.8-4.4 at default stock some say maybe 4.5
-Sandy typically needs about 0.04v for each 100mhz increase.


----------



## Jpmboy

Update. I2700k 47x at +0.085v is good for at least 4h p95 blend, and no hiccups for several days , including a rather large calculation which ran for at least 9h and uses almost all the 16G ram + stores partial integrals to an SSD page file. Excellent advice to this OC n00b from the thread leader and all participants! For regular use, this level OC is saved to the MB.

One question, I noticed during windows start up the Cpuz vcore will spike to 1.368 and 1.372 momentarily. This then returns to idle volts I posted earlier. P95 or dynamics runs never go near that. Is. That something to worry about and try to stabilize, or not? Is that the iPLL overvolt at work?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Update. I2700k 47x at +0.085v is good for at least 4h p95 blend, and no hiccups for several days , including a rather large calculation which ran for at least 9h and uses almost all the 16G ram + stores partial integrals to an SSD page file. Excellent advice to this OC n00b from the thread leader and all participants! For regular use, this level OC is saved to the MB.
> 
> One question, I noticed during windows start up the Cpuz vcore will spike to 1.368 and 1.372 momentarily. This then returns to idle volts I posted earlier. P95 or dynamics runs never go near that. Is. That something to worry about and try to stabilize, or not? Is that the iPLL overvolt at work?


Don't worry about it. It's just a Windows thing.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Update. I2700k 47x at +0.085v is good for at least 4h p95 blend, and no hiccups for several days , including a rather large calculation which ran for at least 9h and uses almost all the 16G ram + stores partial integrals to an SSD page file. Excellent advice to this OC n00b from the thread leader and all participants! For regular use, this level OC is saved to the MB.
> One question, I noticed during windows start up the Cpuz vcore will spike to 1.368 and 1.372 momentarily. This then returns to idle volts I posted earlier. P95 or dynamics runs never go near that. Is. That something to worry about and try to stabilize, or not? Is that the iPLL overvolt at work?


Good job


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'm having issues setting my RAM to 2133...
> This is on a Z77 board but this guide works perfectly for overclocking on it as well. I can't even get the RAM to load 2133 on XMP.
> Should I up DRAM voltage or VTT?


sorry for reposting this question, just got looked over it seems


----------



## solkku

Excellent guide, thank you!

I'm currently running my 2500k @ 4.6GHz - Stock Vcore (1.270V - 1.280V under load). 4.8GHz can be reached with about 1.3 Vcore. But after that it just starts to go downhill for me. Lot of 0x124 BSODs and stuff.. I think this 4.6GHz setting might be good for me in the long run, but am still very curious to see if I can reach +5GHz ... I seem to have gotten a descent chip, but I think it's the 4+1 power phase of my cheapo Asrock Z77 Pro 3 and not so great Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro cooler that's holding me back...

Also, the CPU LLC is named totally different on my Z77 Asrock board (don't know about the other models).. I have options: Auto, 100%, 50%, 0% (100% raises the vcore the least under load). You might want to add that to the guide.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> sorry for reposting this question, just got looked over it seems


It might be kind of tough for people to answer since the z77 is a new board and most people posting in this thread have z68 or P67. But i wouldnt think you would have to up the VTT just so you can set your ram at 2133 unless your overclocking it. Have you tried manual settings instead of XMP profile?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> It might be kind of tough for people to answer since the z77 is a new board and most people posting in this thread have z68 or P67. But i wouldnt think you would have to up the VTT just so you can set your ram at 2133 unless your overclocking it. Have you tried manual settings instead of XMP profile?


Got it to finally work. The Z77 motherboard works exactly the same as the P67 and Z68 in terms of the BIOS. Had no issues there.

Running it stock didn't work, but upping the DRAM to 1.6v did. It's rated at 1.5v but I'm really not worried as I can easily play with the timings with this voltage.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solkku*
> 
> Excellent guide, thank you!
> 
> I'm currently running my 2500k @ 4.6GHz - Stock Vcore (1.270V - 1.280V under load). 4.8GHz can be reached with about 1.3 Vcore. But after that it just starts to go downhill for me. Lot of 0x124 BSODs and stuff.. I think this 4.6GHz setting might be good for me in the long run, but am still very curious to see if I can reach +5GHz ... I seem to have gotten a descent chip, but I think it's the 4+1 power phase of my cheapo Asrock Z77 Pro 3 and not so great Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro cooler that's holding me back...
> 
> Also, the CPU LLC is named totally different on my Z77 Asrock board (don't know about the other models).. I have options: Auto, 100%, 50%, 0% (100% raises the vcore the least under load). You might want to add that to the guide.


Correct me if I'm wrong but Z77 is mostly for Ivy Bridge right?

This guide is for Sandy Bridge. It's just beneficial that most of it carries on over to Ivy Bridge. I don't have the time to keep updating the guide for all the new boards that come out







. Most importantly, I don't own a Z77 and so I can't write a guide from experience.


----------



## solkku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but Z77 is mostly for Ivy Bridge right?
> This guide is for Sandy Bridge. It's just beneficial that most of it carries on over to Ivy Bridge. I don't have the time to keep updating the guide for all the new boards that come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Most importantly, I don't own a Z77 and so I can't write a guide from experience.


Z77 works on both IB and SB. Many that were disappointed with the IB after waiting for it bought/will buy a Z77/SB combo.







The only thing you can fully utilize on a Z77 board with an IB and not SB is native PCIe 3.0 communication between cpu and the graphics card.

I do understand your point about not having time / firsthand experience of Z77 to update the guide. I just thought to point it out as all of my other settings came from this guide, but the LLC values are named a bit different, thus can confuse someone.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solkku*
> 
> Z77 works on both IB and SB. Many that were disappointed with the IB after waiting for it bought/will buy a Z77/SB combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you can fully utilize on a Z77 board with an IB and not SB is native PCIe 3.0 communication between cpu and the graphics card.
> I do understand your point about not having time / firsthand experience of Z77 to update the guide. I just thought to point it out as all of my other settings came from this guide, but the LLC values are named a bit different, thus can confuse someone.


I used this guide for my 2500k on a Z77. It's the same processor and the chipset doesn't make a difference.

So to Kenny, go ahead and throw in Z77 as a working chipset for this guide on ASRock boards.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Got it to finally work. The Z77 motherboard works exactly the same as the P67 and Z68 in terms of the BIOS. Had no issues there.
> Running it stock didn't work, but upping the DRAM to 1.6v did. It's rated at 1.5v but I'm really not worried as I can easily play with the timings with this voltage.
> Thanks for your help.


Wow really? Its rated at 1.5v for 2133mhz but it took 1.6v for it to be stable? I would probably look into that, either through the manufacture or possible RMA.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Wow really? Its rated at 1.5v for 2133mhz but it took 1.6v for it to be stable? I would probably look into that, either through the manufacture or possible RMA.


I'll contact them but it would be more worrisome to have to send it in as it's my only set right now. It's it's 0.1v higher it's not going to cause problems. If I can tighten timings at this voltage, I'm content.


----------



## carmaugh

Thanks for this guide. I'm able to run 4.8Ghz w/ +0.060v Offset & Load-Line Calibration Level 2(it crashes it i set it to Level 3).

Is the offset better than the fixed voltage? The reported vcore voltage is averaging at 1.440v (min=1.432 - max=1.456).
What Fixed voltage should it have? Sorry i have read only up to page 26.

Thanks again.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmaugh*
> 
> Thanks for this guide. I'm able to run 4.8Ghz w/ +0.060v Offset & Load-Line Calibration Level 2(it crashes it i set it to Level 3).
> Is the offset better than the fixed voltage? The reported vcore voltage is averaging at 1.440v (min=1.432 - max=1.456).
> What Fixed voltage should it have? Sorry i have read only up to page 26.
> Thanks again.


it's dependent on LLC. I've set my fixed to 1.5v and LLC kept it from hitting 1.5v. I'd suggest finding out what your max stable voltage is and setting it manually, then adjust your LLC accordingly until the voltage is at your max on load.


----------



## carmaugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> it's dependent on LLC. I've set my fixed to 1.5v and LLC kept it from hitting 1.5v. I'd suggest finding out what your max stable voltage is and setting it manually, then adjust your LLC accordingly until the voltage is at your max on load.


Thanks for the info. I tried the Fixed vcore with 1.45 w/ LLC= Level 2 and it is stable. One thing I noticed, the vcore doesnt reduce if the pc is on idle. I assume this is normal because of the Fixed Voltage settings?


----------



## faMine

This is correct. That's why it's advisable to disable C3 and C6 with offset because of the fluctuation in voltages and frequencies. On manual you can turn this back on.


----------



## carmaugh

Tried setting up CPU Config:

Enhance Halt State (C1E) = Enabled
CPU C3 Sate Support =Enabled
Package C State Support=Auto
CPU Thermal throttling= Enabled

Still, the vcore doesnt reduce on idle. I even turned on the power saving, still doesnt reduce. Not sure what happened.


----------



## carmaugh

Would it be a problem if I use the offset? It seems that works better.


----------



## faMine

Enabling those won't make your voltages and frequencies drop, they should be disable if using offset because of that fluctuation.

It's okay to use offset. I'm using offset right now myself with C3 and C6 disabled. Leaving them enabled causes BSOD 124 issues.


----------



## amadnei

I got up to x47 with offset 0.035v
I run prime95 ( my temp got to 50 celcius max ) but I got : ERROR : ILLEGAL SUMMOUT
torture test completed 1 test in 0 minutes - 0 error - 100 warnings

I need help :S


----------



## faMine

that's typically a result of low vcore, if you let the test continue even when there's an ERROR it will eventually BSOD and show you the code. I'd go ahead and try that.


----------



## amadnei

Im not a fan of bsob , Ive alway believe it could break my comp...maybe im wrong


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amadnei*
> 
> Im not a fan of bsob , Ive alway believe it could break my comp...maybe im wrong


BSODs are totally fine. They are actually welcomed in my opinion for overclocking as they let me know what issue I have and what needs to be adjusted. They won't harm your computer because you're the one messing around with settings


----------



## amadnei

mission bsob on.
coming back with result


----------



## amadnei

well didnt took long.
2 core stopped saying :
FATAL ERROR : rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4

than I stopped myself core 2 and 4


----------



## faMine

did you let it run until it blue screened? can take a while but it will happen


----------



## amadnei

my comp just freezed and did wierd sound on speaker.
( freezed for 1 sec )

edit: prime95 told me : hardware failure detected


----------



## amadnei

should I really continue ? ( first time doing this so Im a bit nervous )


----------



## faMine

Nothing to be nervous about. Keep temps below 85 C and don't go over 1.52v.

Blue screens aren't a bad thing. If you get scared for whatever reason, you can reset your CMOS.


----------



## amadnei

my computer closed and now window dont show nothing ( load than black but i see my mouse ) hopefully i still have modile device


----------



## amadnei

i got it back where i was yesterday ( x45 with offset of 0.020v ) and cpu llc lvl 4 ( no idea what it does tbh ) and my computer seem to work fine . how i know if the oc is perfectly stable ? running prime95 for hours ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Here's an interesting observation... I posted back on pg 43-44 on a stable 47x with offset at +0.085. Of course 0.090v works too. P95 blend for a few hours, did a large dynamics calc for 9h, no problem, ran custom blend with 13GB ram committed for 1h, all good.

Just ran a p95 small FFT and boom... Bsod 101 ! Need more vcore, but the point is that the OC was good for a week of use, small FFT revealed a weakness.

Remind me, for the Asrock e3g3 board, LLC higher numbers (4-5) keep the vcore at lower values during idle and load (drop,droop?) and lower numbers keep idle volts up, and load volts from drooping too much?

Does anyone think that lowering CPU PLL can be beneficial ? I think I read that somewhere here.

(please forgive this iPads autocomplete-induced which is like having a bad interpreter working for you!)


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Here's an interesting observation... I posted back on pg 43-44 on a stable 47x with offset at +0.085. Of course 0.090v works too. P95 blend for a few hours, did a large dynamics calc for 9h, no problem, ran custom blend with 13GB ram committed for 1h, all good.
> Just ran a p95 small FFT and boom... Bsod 101 ! Need more vcore, but the point is that the OC was good for a week of use, small FFT revealed a weakness.
> Remind me, for the Asrock e3g3 board, LLC higher numbers (4-5) keep the vcore at lower values during idle and load (drop,droop?) and lower numbers keep idle volts up, and load volts from drooping too much?
> Does anyone think that lowering CPU PLL can be beneficial ? I think I read that somewhere here.
> (please forgive this iPads autocomplete-induced which is like having a bad interpreter working for you!)


yes, the higher numbers allow for more vdroop. so to keep your voltages more stable you'd want to run the lower (1-3) LLC settings.


----------



## zo9mm

Hey this is a great guide! I was able to hit 5 GHz on the i5-2500K and ran Prime 95 Blend for an hour, and could have went much longer! But I tried to go 5.1 and it went blue screen right away. No big deal since I won't be running it that high normally anyways... just wanted to see how far I could go. May tweak later on to see if I can go any higher. Also, I can run at 4.4 GHz stable only by changing the multiplier alone. Thanks for the great info kennyparker1337!!!


----------



## Kokin

That's very nice considering you only used the Hyper 212 Evo heatsink and most of us with better cooling struggle to get 5ghz stable.


----------



## smex

could anyone check my bios settings pls?!
i switched back to 4.5 by manual settings.. didnt like the automatic 4.6.

here




one more thing:



My VCORE in cpu-z is around 1.3V.. the VID is 1.38. assuming this picture is right the VID is just the highest place of the voltage spike and the VCORE is the permanent voltage during load.. so what is safe now?! is it better to have an even lower VCORE and VID.. like VID under 1.35 and VCORE under 1.3 ?!

pls hlp


----------



## blulight

Hi guys. New member of OCN. Just did my first pass at overclocking my 2500k on my Z68 Extreme3 Gen3. Great guide! Got my chip up to 4.3ghz on offset mode. However, i tried to up my voltage to the next level and increase the multiplier to 45. First pass at Prime95 brought an error, so I just rebooted and loaded 4.3 settings. Any tips?


----------



## kmaldona

Well i am at 4.7 MHz with a core voltage of 1.368 and a max temp of 73* after 2 hours.

At 1 hour 42 mins worker 4 stopped in my Prime 95 test. Fatal Error: Rounding was 0.5 expected less than 0.4.

Is this good enough to pass? It said to run the test for an hour but never said what to do if it fails after an hour. The other 3 workers went 2 hours 49 mins with 0 errors.

Do I need to add more Vcore or should I just call it stable?

I will be using it to play games.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blulight*
> 
> Hi guys. New member of OCN. Just did my first pass at overclocking my 2500k on my Z68 Extreme3 Gen3. Great guide! Got my chip up to 4.3ghz on offset mode. However, i tried to up my voltage to the next level and increase the multiplier to 45. First pass at Prime95 brought an error, so I just rebooted and loaded 4.3 settings. Any tips?


Whats your vcore during load in CPU-z at 4.3? Are your settings similar to the first page?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmaldona*
> 
> Well i am at 4.7 MHz with a core voltage of 1.368 and a max temp of 73* after 2 hours.
> At 1 hour 42 mins worker 4 stopped in my Prime 95 test. Fatal Error: Rounding was 0.5 expected less than 0.4.
> Is this good enough to pass? It said to run the test for an hour but never said what to do if it fails after an hour. The other 3 workers went 2 hours 49 mins with 0 errors.
> Do I need to add more Vcore or should I just call it stable?
> I will be using it to play games.


No your not stable. I ran P95 Small FFT for over 7 hours but i would definitly run P95 for at least 6 hours minimum. Once on worker fails your overclock is considered unstable so there is no point in letting the other workers continue.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blulight*
> 
> Hi guys. New member of OCN. Just did my first pass at overclocking my 2500k on my Z68 Extreme3 Gen3. Great guide! Got my chip up to 4.3ghz on offset mode. However, i tried to up my voltage to the next level and increase the multiplier to 45. First pass at Prime95 brought an error, so I just rebooted and loaded 4.3 settings. Any tips?


If you fail, bump the voltage up again. Don't stop just because you failed! It most likely just needs a little more juice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmaldona*
> 
> Well i am at 4.7 MHz with a core voltage of 1.368 and a max temp of 73* after 2 hours.
> 
> At 1 hour 42 mins worker 4 stopped in my Prime 95 test. Fatal Error: Rounding was 0.5 expected less than 0.4.
> 
> Is this good enough to pass? It said to run the test for an hour but never said what to do if it fails after an hour. The other 3 workers went 2 hours 49 mins with 0 errors.
> 
> Do I need to add more Vcore or should I just call it stable?
> 
> I will be using it to play games.


As per my guide, call it stable. Anything past the hour is just proving more stability. But from tons of experience, an hour is quite fine for normal use. One computer I had ran fine for 4 years based on a 30min prime test. I think it had like 2 BSOD per year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No your not stable. I ran P95 Small FFT for over 7 hours but i would definitly run P95 for at least 6 hours minimum. Once on worker fails your overclock is considered unstable so there is no point in letting the other workers continue.


Simply not true. Not to mention running small FFT for Sandybridge is a bad test. The blend test, and more so the custom blend test, is much more effective at testing a Sandybridge system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> could anyone check my bios settings pls?!
> i switched back to 4.5 by manual settings.. didnt like the automatic 4.6.
> 
> My VCORE in cpu-z is around 1.3V.. the VID is 1.38. assuming this picture is right the VID is just the highest place of the voltage spike and the VCORE is the permanent voltage during load.. so what is safe now?! is it better to have an even lower VCORE and VID.. like VID under 1.35 and VCORE under 1.3 ?!
> 
> pls hlp


This picture is just simply not true. I have not experienced ANY trouble with 1.52v. So you can set your max voltage to anything up to that. Past that and your pushing the limit, though.


----------



## kmaldona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No your not stable. I ran P95 Small FFT for over 7 hours but i would definitly run P95 for at least 6 hours minimum. Once on worker fails your overclock is considered unstable so there is no point in letting the other workers continue.


Yea I ell asleep 0.o

What should I do now? Raise the vcore another .005-.01?

I am new to this thanks.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Simply not true. Not to mention running small FFT for Sandybridge is a bad test. The blend test, and more so the custom blend test, is much more effective at testing a Sandybridge system.
> This picture is just simply not true.


Well i feel it is true that you should run P95 for a decent amount of time. I personally would never consider my system stable after an hour. In reality its a matter of opinion, i run over 6 hours but thats pretty low compared to what most recommend. I'm not saying you cant run blend but i personally like small fft for stressing. They even state running small fft in the new issue of custom pc while overclocking a 2500k in the overclocking masterclass. Other forums still say small fft is a good test and my overclock has been rock solid. Some people on here have posted up running blend for x amount of time yet later got a bsod. I havent got one since i finished my p95 over a month ago.

I have ran my old e8500 for less then 6 hours thinking it was stable then seeing it fail in games almost immediatly which is why i run over 6 hours because my overclocks have also been rock sold after that amount of time not to mention reading post f Yet it still depends on what you do with you computer, the stuff i do doesnt really stress my system that bad, mainly hours of gaming and other normal stuff. If i was planning on folding w/ my comp then that would be a different story and i wouldn't trust 6 hours as stable and would plan on doing what others recommend such as 12hr-24hr.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> As per my guide, call it stable. Anything past the hour is just proving more stability. But from tons of experience, an hour is quite fine for normal use. One computer I had ran fine for 4 years based on a 30min prime test. I think it had like 2 BSOD per year.
> .


This might be ok for you and if is that fine. But 2 BSOD's a year to me means not stable, I ran my E8500 at 4.03 for 2 years and never got a BSOD during that time. Again it was rock solid for everything i use my computer for.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmaldona*
> 
> Yea I ell asleep 0.o
> What should I do now? Raise the vcore another .005-.01?
> I am new to this thanks.


What offset do you currently have? I haven't taken mine up to 4.7 but most are looking at around 1.4v. Is 1.368 you load voltage in CPU-z?

If you can give a little more info on your settings it will be easier for people to help you


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> could anyone check my bios settings pls?!
> i switched back to 4.5 by manual settings.. didnt like the automatic 4.6.
> here


I see that your doing fixed voltage which i tried at first also but in all honestly its much better to start over w/ offset. With fixed your idle temp are way higher then they need to be so having it down clock to 1.6ghz really does make a big difference. My was getting around 40c at idle on fixed w/ 45 multi but now idles at around 28c-30c since it downclocks to 1.6ghz.

This would be my advice for you.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I see that your doing fixed voltage which i tried at first also but in all honestly its much better to start over w/ offset. With fixed your idle temp are way higher then they need to be so having it down clock to 1.6ghz really does make a big difference. My was getting around 40c at idle on fixed w/ 45 multi but now idles at around 28c-30c since it downclocks to 1.6ghz.
> This would be my advice for you.


hey lucky when you get the change can you skip to my worklog and comment on how i could adjust my settings at 4.8OC so that it enables it to down clock to 1.6 and hopefully stay stable in the process because i believe i am fully stable at what seems to be the best 4.8 VCORE OC on this entire thread at 1.325 (not bragging just dont understand why im so much lower then everyone)


----------



## Lucky 23

Heres my settings that allow the cpu to downclock. You need to have Speedstep and C1e Enabled along w/ using offset voltage. I'm not 100% sure on where all your voltages should be for 4.8ghz since i havent taken mine up that high but ill do my best to help you out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*


----------



## nycste

alright i already have all of that in this log and in mine lol but thanks ill take a look when i get home and see if i can setup a new profile with your settings and my voltage adjustments and see what happens


----------



## kmaldona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What offset do you currently have? I haven't taken mine up to 4.7 but most are looking at around 1.4v. Is 1.368 you load voltage in CPU-z?
> If you can give a little more info on your settings it will be easier for people to help you


My load voltage in CPU-z is between 1.368 and 1.384. It move in between those numbers.
My highest temp was 74* when I ran my stress test for 3 hours 45 mins before 1 failed.
My CPU Voltage Offset is +.105
4,7MHz

Would you consider this stable enough for gaming?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmaldona*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What offset do you currently have? I haven't taken mine up to 4.7 but most are looking at around 1.4v. Is 1.368 you load voltage in CPU-z?
> If you can give a little more info on your settings it will be easier for people to help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My load voltage in CPU-z is between 1.368 and 1.384. It move in between those numbers.
> My highest temp was 74* when I ran my stress test for 3 hours 45 mins before 1 failed.
> My CPU Voltage Offset is +.105
> 
> Would you consider this stable enough for gaming?
Click to expand...

Yes. Plenty. I have been overclocking for many years, and I am currently running on a system tested for 1 hour. Like I said, I also had a computer that ran fine for 4 years with only a 30min test!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmaldona*
> 
> My load voltage in CPU-z is between 1.368 and 1.384. It move in between those numbers.
> My highest temp was 74* when I ran my stress test for 3 hours 45 mins before 1 failed.
> My CPU Voltage Offset is +.105
> 4,7MHz
> Would you consider this stable enough for gaming?


So it took 3 hours 45 min for 1 core to fail? If so then you very close probably an offset of +0.110 or +0.115 is what i would try. Opinions vary but you can search the forum threads if you want to see what other members say about Prime 95 and how long to stress it. Good job


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Yes. Plenty. I have been overclocking for many years, and I am currently running on a system tested for 1 hour. Like I said, I also had a computer that ran fine for 4 years with only a 30min test!


There's the "sweet spot" of overclocking, and then there's the high-wire on-the-edge overclocking, the former giving one some cushion, the latter little if any. Personally, I prefer the sweet spot, and just want to make sure my system is broadly stable (now how's that for a loaded term). So a couple of rounds of memtest before I even OC, and then an hour or two of prime or OCCT or whatever as I inch up the speed (and perhaps memory tweaks), and that's it. If I get weirdness while running a game or program, then I go back to benchmarking and probably scale down and/or try to Identify the problem. Speed and stability.

We are all performance nuts. But once I find that sweet spot, it's time to move on.

marty


----------



## kmaldona

How far do you think I could push it with that chip?


----------



## steven88

kennyparker, just out of curiosity

In your OP, it says not to exceed 1.52 vcore & 85C in prime 95 blend...I'm just wondering, is this personal preference? Or actually Intel manufacture specs?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> kennyparker, just out of curiosity
> In your OP, it says not to exceed 1.52 vcore & 85C in prime 95 blend...I'm just wondering, is this personal preference? Or actually Intel manufacture specs?
> Thanks in advanced


quoted from intel website

In this case since the maximum Vcore for this processor is 1.52, it will be running under specifications, so there should be no issues at all.

http://communities.intel.com/message/150226

The TJMax for Sandybridge is 98C. Intel's specified in their data sheets that the maximum recommded voltage for the CPU is 1.52v. Sandybridge is all about the multiplier and thats pretty much it aside from VCore. So.. adjust the multiplier until its unstable then add voltage

OLDER POST FROM 2011 but should still apply
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1*
> 
> That I'd get this in here aswell, this is my take on voltages and temperatures on sandybridge, take it as you will:
> 
> No one is absolutely certain of what the safe vcore is for the new sandybridge chips. What I can tell you is that many say the max safe vcore for these chips are 1.3 region, however, intel states that the max 'VID' is 1.52 and many say that around 1.4 if your on air and 1.45 should be the max if your running water cooling.
> Personally I will not go above 1.5v for 24/7 with these chip *but that is totally upto you*. The main thing to understand is that '*YOU*' have to come up with the conclusion of what the max is. That way no one is blamed if the chip degrades (none reported so far, even with so called 'high 1.4+ vcore')
> 
> Regarding temps, CPU throttles at 95c, *some say* keeping it below 85c is good, *some say* keeping it below 80 is better, *other's say* below 75c is really good and there are quite a few that say 70c should be the max. *Which ever one your comfortable with and if you have substantial cooling, YOU DECIDE YOUR MAX, just remember it throttles at 95c*.
> I personally am keeping mine below 70c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps


----------



## steven88

thank you nycste...you have been helpful!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Wooooooah.









http://communities.intel.com/message/150226

Does this mean the Vcore Max is *OFFICIALLY* 1.52v?!

There was like 1,000 threads on what the max was, and no one had any official evidence.... so wow... might have to change the guide a bit...


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Heres my settings that allow the cpu to downclock. You need to have Speedstep and C1e Enabled along w/ using offset voltage. I'm not 100% sure on where all your voltages should be for 4.8ghz since i havent taken mine up that high but ill do my best to help you out.


Thank you.. i will try it today and post back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> quoted from intel website
> In this case since the maximum Vcore for this processor is 1.52, it will be running under specifications, so there should be no issues at all.
> http://communities.intel.com/message/150226
> The TJMax for Sandybridge is 98C. Intel's specified in their data sheets that the maximum recommded voltage for the CPU is 1.52v. Sandybridge is all about the multiplier and thats pretty much it aside from VCore. So.. adjust the multiplier until its unstable then add voltage
> OLDER POST FROM 2011 but should still apply


This is indeed crazy :O


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Wooooooah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://communities.intel.com/message/150226
> Does this mean the Vcore Max is *OFFICIALLY* 1.52v?!
> There was like 1,000 threads on what the max was, and no one had any official evidence.... so wow... might have to change the guide a bit...


That link does provide some light on the question...but its still pretty vague IMO...I mean, how do we know its not some guy at Intel BSing behind the desk? I'm not fully dis crediting the link, or starting a war or anything like...just saying

btw, I have a 2500k and use to run it 1.470 vcore at 4.8ghz...it was prime blend stable and pretty much rock solid....my HAF X & NH-D14 keeping it nice and cool....every time I mention my vcore, alot of people would get heart attacks saying thats way too high of a vcore...I was asking myself "is this just a personal preference or do they have actual evidence?"

Anyway...how does one measure CPU degradation? I always hear this getting thrown around...but what are the signs of degradation? Does one need to push uber high Vcore like 1.60, 24/7 for 3 years straight, only to find a very small performance loss? What is the scale we are talking about here?


----------



## nycste

4.8ghz @1.47V thats so high for such a low OC lol stop it! well at least i hope you did

my link may not be 1000percent correct but its something i found and wanted to share and being that it did come from some kinda INTEL page and was confirmed by someone i know on OCN i figured its about time to post it in here

either way stay below 1.5v and well see how long it takes ot blow your cpu up compared to others


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> That link does provide some light on the question...but its still pretty vague IMO...I mean, how do we know its not some guy at Intel BSing behind the desk? I'm not fully dis crediting the link, or starting a war or anything like...just saying


Good question. So it will be important to follow that thread, if it lasts, or that forum, to see if he backtracks, if his superiors have told him "You idiot, you can't say that". Otherwise, since it is an an official Intel site, and since two posts down from the 1.52 statement he says clearly that Intel does not recommend overclocking (but does not take back his statement about 1.52), it's probably an accurate statement per their engineers. That would be my assessment for what it's worth.

martyh


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> That link does provide some light on the question...but its still pretty vague IMO...I mean, how do we know its not some guy at Intel BSing behind the desk? I'm not fully dis crediting the link, or starting a war or anything like...just saying
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. So it will be important to follow that thread, if it lasts, or that forum, to see if he backtracks, if his superiors have told him "You idiot, you can't say that". Otherwise, since it is an an official Intel site, and since two posts down from the 1.52 statement he says clearly that Intel does not recommend overclocking (but does not take back his statement about 1.52), it's probably an accurate statement per their engineers. That would be my assessment for what it's worth.
> 
> martyh
Click to expand...

*cough* The last post in that thread was from July, 2011 (minus the thread necro).

He isn't wrong though. In the Intel specification sheet (p. 75), it states that Vcc Max is 1.52v. I guess some other people on here had major disputes with that being max *safe* voltage.

I honestly think it was just due to the die shrink from 45nm to 32nm. Everyone thought that it was impossible for Sandy Bridge to have the same voltage requirment as the 45nm chip line, but like I said, Intel works hard at what they do; perhaps they found a new "System" to make 32nm work the same as 45nm (voltage wise).

So far no one has provided any evidence to date that 1.5v is bad. Some people, like myself have been running at 1.5v from the day Sandy Bridge came out. I have not seen a single degradation. Degradation would include things like: (1) OC failing and requiring more voltage over time. (2) Temperatures rising over time. (3) Performance in benchmarks decreasing over time.

There was a guy who ran his chip at 1.7v (just for giggles) and it died in about a day. But don't get scared, because 1.7v is an ENORMOUS jump from 1.5v ESPECIALLY if the limit truly is 1.52v.


----------



## blulight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your vcore during load in CPU-z at 4.3? Are your settings similar to the first page?


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> *cough* The last post in that thread was from July, 2011 (minus the thread necro).


Ha. Good catch kenny. Yeah, umm, I therefore would not hold my breath for the NEXT post!!


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> *cough* The last post in that thread was from July, 2011 (minus the thread necro).
> He isn't wrong though. In the Intel specification sheet (p. 75), it states that Vcc Max is 1.52v. I guess some other people on here had major disputes with that being max *safe* voltage.
> I honestly think it was just due to the die shrink from 45nm to 32nm. Everyone thought that it was impossible for Sandy Bridge to have the same voltage requirment as the 45nm chip line, but like I said, Intel works hard at what they do; perhaps they found a new "System" to make 32nm work the same as 45nm (voltage wise).
> So far no one has provided any evidence to date that 1.5v is bad. Some people, like myself have been running at 1.5v from the day Sandy Bridge came out. I have not seen a single degradation. Degradation would include things like: (1) OC failing and requiring more voltage over time. (2) Temperatures rising over time. (3) Performance in benchmarks decreasing over time.
> There was a guy who ran his chip at 1.7v (just for giggles) and it died in about a day. But don't get scared, because 1.7v is an ENORMOUS jump from 1.5v ESPECIALLY if the limit truly is 1.52v.


Thanks Kenny...the guy who ran 1.7 vcore, was that a suicide run? Or did he stabilize it and ran full load for 24 hours straight?

I agree 1.7 is pretty atrocious...but if you have the right resources, you can get a nice suicide run in


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> *cough* The last post in that thread was from July, 2011 (minus the thread necro).
> He isn't wrong though. In the Intel specification sheet (p. 75), it states that Vcc Max is 1.52v. I guess some other people on here had major disputes with that being max *safe* voltage.
> I honestly think it was just due to the die shrink from 45nm to 32nm. Everyone thought that it was impossible for Sandy Bridge to have the same voltage requirment as the 45nm chip line, but like I said, Intel works hard at what they do; perhaps they found a new "System" to make 32nm work the same as 45nm (voltage wise).
> So far no one has provided any evidence to date that 1.5v is bad. Some people, like myself have been running at 1.5v from the day Sandy Bridge came out. I have not seen a single degradation. Degradation would include things like: (1) OC failing and requiring more voltage over time. (2) Temperatures rising over time. (3) Performance in benchmarks decreasing over time.
> There was a guy who ran his chip at 1.7v (just for giggles) and it died in about a day. But don't get scared, because 1.7v is an ENORMOUS jump from 1.5v ESPECIALLY if the limit truly is 1.52v.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kenny...the guy who ran 1.7 vcore, was that a suicide run? Or did he stabilize it and ran full load for 24 hours straight?
> 
> I agree 1.7 is pretty atrocious...but if you have the right resources, you can get a nice suicide run in
Click to expand...

Here is from Sin0822: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1026998


I think this pretty much proves that Max Safe voltage on Sandy Bridge is 1.52v.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blulight*


Yea you probably just need more vcore. I would put it back to 45 multi and up the offset then try p95 again. Just for reference mine is between 1.296-1.312v full load in cpuz w/ a 45 multi LLC level 3.

What offset are you currently at?

When P95 failed did a worker stop or did you get a BSOD?

How long was P95 running before it failed?


----------



## tootercomputer

AArrgghh. My son plugged in a cheap mp3 player into my Extreme3, into the front USB2 ports and managed to knock out the ports. I only see two enhanced controllers now in the device manager. Fortunately the USB3 still works. I think those controllers are fried. We plugged the mp3 player into my gigabyte system with the Lynfield cpu and it shut down the computer, killed the usb ports, they were crossed out in the device manager, but a few reboots later, all is well. But not with the Extreme3. I'm bummed. Want to have front panel, likely will have to get some pci-based gizmo that has a front-panel attached.

I told my son I never want to see that mp3 player again. He got it for a gift at school from a teacher whose husband workds either at Staples or BB. Cheap piece of crap. I've never had a problem like this before. I can live with a USB controller down, I just hope nothing else got damaged. But all seems to be work well. AARRGGHH.

marty


----------



## aar0nsky

Thanks for the guide, I followed it loosely when overclocking my ivy bridge on the asrock z77 extreme4. Some values I do not understand or I do not have but the rest I followed and im pretty stable at 4.6 except the temps are alittle high. Im running an i5 3570k.


----------



## michaelc

I've just had a go at overclocking and it doesn't feel quite right. I'm new to this so what I'm about to describe may be normal but any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.

During "_Starting off..._" I managed to get up to 4.4GHz without increasing the voltage offset. Once the CPU ratio was 45, Windows freezes on boot. Ok, time to change it back to 44 and move on to the next step.

I went back into the BIOS and increased the ratio to 45 and the offset to +0.010V. Still freezers on boot.
Increase the voltage again. Still freezes on boot.
Increase voltage again. Makes it through boot but freezes the moment Windows loads.

I continued to keep increasing the voltage offset and WIndows kept freezing on either boot or once I had logged in. This went all the way up to a voltage of around 1.5V (~1.35V Vcore and +0.100V offset) so I decided not to raise it any further.

4.4GHz is probably more than enough but I thought it was rather odd that increasing the voltage had not allowed a higher overclock _at all_. I thought maybe I was misunderstanding the Vcore value given in the BIOS and that it was including the offset (was ~1.2V before overclocking).

Anything blindingly obvious that I am doing wrong?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Grave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelc*
> 
> I've just had a go at overclocking and it doesn't feel quite right. I'm new to this so what I'm about to describe may be normal but any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> During "_Starting off..._" I managed to get up to 4.4GHz without increasing the voltage offset. Once the CPU ratio was 45, Windows freezes on boot. Ok, time to change it back to 44 and move on to the next step.
> I went back into the BIOS and increased the ratio to 45 and the offset to +0.010V. Still freezers on boot.
> Increase the voltage again. Still freezes on boot.
> Increase voltage again. Makes it through boot but freezes the moment Windows loads.
> I continued to keep increasing the voltage offset and WIndows kept freezing on either boot or once I had logged in. This went all the way up to a voltage of around 1.5V (~1.35V Vcore and +0.100V offset) so I decided not to raise it any further.
> 4.4GHz is probably more than enough but I thought it was rather odd that increasing the voltage had not allowed a higher overclock _at all_. I thought maybe I was misunderstanding the Vcore value given in the BIOS and that it was including the offset (was ~1.2V before overclocking).
> Anything blindingly obvious that I am doing wrong?
> Thanks,
> Michael


You shouldn't need to raise your voltage that much to go from 44 to 45. But it's hard to say without know what board + CPU you're using. Did you try enabling Internal PLL Overvoltage? I need that enabled to get over 46 multi on my Z77E-ITX + 2500K and still be able to boot into windows. Unfortunately enabling it also breaks wake from sleep. So right now I'm sticking to 4.6GHz and crossing my fingers for a BIOS fix.


----------



## michaelc

Hmm ok. I didn't have PLL enabled. I have an i5-2500K and ASRock Extreme3 Gen3 board.

I'll just stick with 4.4GHz for now, then.


----------



## Lucky 23

I would get a flash drive, format it in fat32 then restart you comp w/ the flashdrive still in the usb port. Go into bios and hit f12. Doing this will take screen shots of your bios screens and save them to the flashdrive. Then post the screenshots in here to see whats going on.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would get a flash drive, format it in fat32 then restart you comp w/ the flashdrive still in the usb port. Go into bios and hit f12. Doing this will take screen shots of your bios screens and save them to the flashdrive. Then post the screenshots in here to see whats going on.


Ah, so that's how you do it. Nice "how to." I've got an old 256Mg Dell flash drive from 1932 laying around, it would be a good candidate for this. Should be enough memory.

marty


----------



## aar0nsky

I have a new ASRock Z77 extreme4, does the OP or anyone know what primary plane current limit and secondary plane current limit are? They are the only options I do not see listed.


----------



## Hentze

Thank you so much dude, just what I was looking for!


----------



## solkku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> I have a new ASRock Z77 extreme4, does the OP or anyone know what primary plane current limit and secondary plane current limit are? They are the only options I do not see listed.


I was in the dark too, until someone pointed out that if you overclock, both primary and secondary plane current limit should be the same or higher as your Long duration power limit & Short duration power limit.
Don't really know what they do though, but I've set all of the four settings mentioned above to 150 and running good for now.


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solkku*
> 
> I was in the dark too, until someone pointed out that if you overclock, both primary and secondary plane current limit should be the same or higher as your Long duration power limit & Short duration power limit.
> Don't really know what they do though, but I've set all of the four settings mentioned above to 150 and running good for now.


Alright I followed this guide which has the long and short durations at 500. I used the same values and so far so good.
Thanks!


----------



## choyr

how do some people make their i5 3570ks clock to 4.5 GHz using only less than 1.2 volts? that is what i'm trying to achieve


----------



## chang87

after updating my boards BIOS to the latest v2.10, it seems that the XMP no longer works. tsk!









im using the AsRock Pro3-M. the previous BIOS was working fine w/ the XMP settings. i can even OC the ram to 1866mhz fine!

now i cant even touch any settings that includes my ram cuz the board will just not keep any settings saved.

i can overclock the procie fine w/ the new BIOS but when i touch anything on the ram settings, the board goes crazy and puts everything back to default.


----------



## mitchrapp1

Thank you for this guide. I used all the same settings, except enabled Internal PLL Overvoltage. I have an i7 2700k, Asrock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 MB, 16 GB (4x4) Kingston Hyper-X DDR3-1600 (1.65V) RAM, and a CoolerMaster Hyper 212+.

I can run 4.8 GHz at a +0.125 offset. That gives me a vcore of around 1.36V (as reported in CPU-Z). It's been running Prime95 stable for about 1 hour. The thing that concerns me is the heat. Load values are in the high 80s - low 90s. Is this expected for 1.36V?

Anything I can do to lower the heat? Or is this the best that can be expected on air?


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choyr*
> 
> how do some people make their i5 3570ks clock to 4.5 GHz using only less than 1.2 volts? that is what i'm trying to achieve


I think they are just lucky ;p. I don't need much voltage at all to achieve 4.4 ghz, but suddenly for 4.5 ghz I need an offset of +0.05/0.055 range which is 1.285V and resutls in temps in the high 70s under load and 36C idle. At +0.05 offset, Prime95 blend was stable for over 5 hours, but Crysis 2 in DX11 ultra did crash to desktop after about 30 minutes of playing, although that could also be the video card overclock. My 7970 was stable at 1250mV on my old motherboard, but the new Z77 motherboard I need closer to 1293mV for some odd reason.

I haven't really found a stable 4.6ghz setting because I would probably need a 2nd smaller radiator for my water cooling setup (single EX360 for CPU and 7970 video card), as temps were in the low 80s under load with 1.36V.

To try to make things cooler, I turned down CPU PLL, but that just seemed to result in instability when turned off of Auto.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> I think they are just lucky ;p. I don't need much voltage at all to achieve 4.4 ghz, but suddenly for 4.5 ghz I need an offset of +0.05/0.055 range which is 1.285V and resutls in temps in the high 70s under load and 36C idle. At +0.05 offset, Prime95 blend was stable for over 5 hours, but Crysis 2 in DX11 ultra did crash to desktop after about 30 minutes of playing, although that could also be the video card overclock. My 7970 was stable at 1250mV on my old motherboard, but the new Z77 motherboard I need closer to 1293mV for some odd reason.
> I haven't really found a stable 4.6ghz setting because I would probably need a 2nd smaller radiator for my water cooling setup (single EX360 for CPU and 7970 video card), as temps were in the low 80s under load with 1.36V.
> To try to make things cooler, I turned down CPU PLL, but that just seemed to result in instability when turned off of Auto.


Those seem like high temps for a vcore of 1.28+. I'm running at 45 with an offset of 0.015 and running prime I'm only in the low 60s, and that's on air (CM 212 Hyper). What's your cooling?

Edit - I'm going to add that the ambient temp here is still pretty cool, in the mid 60s Fahrenheit, so that could be a factor.


----------



## choyr

other people tend to use fixed rather than offset (negative) to lower the Vcore. which is better?


----------



## Lucky 23

mitchrapp1- Your temps are high, most say to keep it under 85c

choyr - overall i think offset is better because this along w/ speedstep and C1e enabled allow the cpu to downclock to 1.6ghz at idle. You can have a Positive offset or a negative offset, it depends on what overclock your going for.


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Those seem like high temps for a vcore of 1.28+. I'm running at 45 with an offset of 0.015 and running prime I'm only in the low 60s, and that's on air (CM 212 Hyper). What's your cooling?
> Edit - I'm going to add that the ambient temp here is still pretty cool, in the mid 60s Fahrenheit, so that could be a factor.


My ambient is in the high 70s F so that might be it for temps. Also I am running water but I may need a 2nd radiator to truly get low readings. I have a single ex360 running both my processor and 7970 which never goes above 45 C at high voltage when it used to run high 70s C.

I am just unlucky in general when it comes to CPU and gpu - I always need high voltages to get anywhere when overclocking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Mitchrapp - I am certainlt no expert, but i have the same set up with the only difference being I have 16GB of GSkill 1600 at 1.5v. I followed Kenny's guide, his and lucky's advice. I have a stable OC at 48 with the same offset (+0.125v)... Although I run at 47 for 24/7 at +9.110v. I found that lowering CPU PLL into the mid to high 1.7s lowered my temps a few degrees in stress tests and seemed to help stability too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Right... 0.110 V !


----------



## killerhz

well this guide seems pretty easy to use ( i think ) running a 26k and ASRock z77 Extreme 4 cpu is on water and temps hit 66-68c vcore seems to be at 1.349

so far i have reached 4.7 and 20 runs of LinX using the setting in the guide.

can you all take a look at the bios and make sure these are correct?

i want to push more but @ 4.8 LinX i get BSOD 101


----------



## aar0nsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> well this guide seems pretty easy to use ( i think ) running a 26k and ASRock z77 Extreme 4 cpu is on water and temps hit 66-68c vcore seems to be at 1.349
> so far i have reached 4.7 and 20 runs of LinX using the setting in the guide.
> can you all take a look at the bios and make sure these are correct?
> i want to push more but @ 4.8 LinX i get BSOD 101


Have you experienced any freezing in the BIOS? I am on a core i5 3570k and when I go that high with my clocks I am freezing inside the oc screen of the BIOS.
I can boot into windows fine usually but in the BIOS it freezes.
Thanks,
-Aaron


----------



## nycste

correct me if i am wrong but killerhz u missed the most tricky bios page the voltages?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> well this guide seems pretty easy to use ( i think ) running a 26k and ASRock z77 Extreme 4 cpu is on water and temps hit 66-68c vcore seems to be at 1.349
> 
> so far i have reached 4.7 and 20 runs of LinX using the setting in the guide.
> 
> can you all take a look at the bios and make sure these are correct?
> 
> i want to push more but @ 4.8 LinX i get BSOD 101


First of all, I would not use LinX, which is the same thing as Intel Burn Test. It is not a great tool for stress testing Sandy Bridge. A prime95 custom blend test is the best you can get. Use the custom setting to set your memory usage to around 75% of what you have installed.

Second, here are some revised settings:

*Spread Spectrum disabled. <- No doubt.*
Internal PLL Overvoltage enabled. <- (if you want to go past 4.7GHz *this is a must*!)
All the settings that say "Limit" type in 3000 to set it to the max. You don't want any limits when you overclock. It's like giving some one a Ferrari but telling them they can only go 30MPH. _<- However, I'm not sure if this will hinder you with it on Auto. Fix the first 2 settings first._
That's about it. *After* you make those changes, a 101 error is almost always Vcore. MOAR of it.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aar0nsky*
> 
> Have you experienced any freezing in the BIOS? I am on a core i5 3570k and when I go that high with my clocks I am freezing inside the oc screen of the BIOS.
> I can boot into windows fine usually but in the BIOS it freezes.
> Thanks,
> -Aaron


nope no freezing at all. don't know what it is....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> correct me if i am wrong but killerhz u missed the most tricky bios page the voltages?


correct lol. oopps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> First of all, I would not use LinX, which is the same thing as Intel Burn Test. It is not a great tool for stress testing Sandy Bridge. A prime95 custom blend test is the best you can get. Use the custom setting to set your memory usage to around 75% of what you have installed.
> Second, here are some revised settings:
> 
> *Spread Spectrum disabled. <- No doubt.*
> Internal PLL Overvoltage enabled. <- (if you want to go past 4.7GHz *this is a must*!)
> All the settings that say "Limit" type in 3000 to set it to the max. You don't want any limits when you overclock. It's like giving some one a Ferrari but telling them they can only go 30MPH. _<- However, I'm not sure if this will hinder you with it on Auto. Fix the first 2 settings first._
> That's about it. *After* you make those changes, a 101 error is almost always Vcore. MOAR of it.


thanx m8.

well so far 4.8 1.384 vcore getting stable in LinX i guess will try 95prime but don't see why LinX wouldn't be acceptable. under water, pretty disappointed with temps to be honest hit 72c







so might not be much head room here.


----------



## nycste

killerhz if your curious about watercooled temps i have a ton of temps listed at different voltages and speeds in my sig, i am watercooled by a 360 rad cpu only atm to put things in perspective i have no idea how good or bad my temps are no one has ever commented on that


----------



## Behemoth777

Used this guide to take my 2500k to 4.8ghz. Tried 4.9ghz but it wasn't stable. I would be able to boot, but usually 3-5 minutes into prime95 it fails. I've given it 1.46v and it still isn't stable, so i'll stick with 4.8ghz @ 1.41v.


----------



## kingsen

Hi guys, I'm new to overclocking and this is my current stats. I've followed everything on the guide, with +0.005V Offset, managed to run P95 blend for 1.5 hours without any problems at all. I know my temperature is a little higher but I'm using this PC for gaming so yea shouldn't be loading the CPU 100% all the time isn't it?

I've tried 4.5Ghz but it crashes, but seems like its memory rather than voltage issue because my software crashes, eg hwinfo , prime95 , cpu-z.
And during 4.5Ghz, whenever I start my firefox (with 4 tabs), it will crash. I tried increasing offset to 0.010 and 0.015 but its still the same.
I left all my ram settings at auto (1.5v auto DRAM volt). Anyone know how to solve my issue? If not I'll probably just stay at 4.4Ghz
Anyway below is my rig:

CPU: i5-3570K
MOBO: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
CPU Cooler: CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO
HDD: Western Digital 2TB Caviar Black SATA3
SSD: Intel 520 Series 120GB
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD7850 OC Edition
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw 1600Mhz 8GB
PSU: FSP Aurum Gold Series 550W Modular
Optical Drive: LG 24X
Casing: NZXT Phantom 410 White USB 3.0
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium OEM


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingsen*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new to overclocking and this is my current stats. I've followed everything on the guide, with +0.005V Offset, managed to run P95 blend for 1.5 hours without any problems at all. I know my temperature is a little higher but I'm using this PC for gaming so yea shouldn't be loading the CPU 100% all the time isn't it?
> 
> I've tried 4.5Ghz but it crashes, but seems like its memory rather than voltage issue because my software crashes, eg hwinfo , prime95 , cpu-z.
> And during 4.5Ghz, whenever I start my firefox (with 4 tabs), it will crash. I tried increasing offset to 0.010 and 0.015 but its still the same.
> I left all my ram settings at auto (1.5v auto DRAM volt). Anyone know how to solve my issue? If not I'll probably just stay at 4.4Ghz
> Anyway below is my rig:
> 
> CPU: i5-3570K
> MOBO: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> CPU Cooler: CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO
> HDD: Western Digital 2TB Caviar Black SATA3
> SSD: Intel 520 Series 120GB
> GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD7850 OC Edition
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw 1600Mhz 8GB
> PSU: FSP Aurum Gold Series 550W Modular
> Optical Drive: LG 24X
> Casing: NZXT Phantom 410 White USB 3.0
> OS: Windows 7 Home Premium OEM


Took me quite awhile to figure out why your temps were so high (compared to vcore). You're on Ivy Bridge, not Sandy Bridge!









So first, your temps look fine. Your chip wont even throttle until 105C so at 80C max you're doing great. Remember that in all practice, no game will ever get you max temps. This is why some people even let overclocks go as high as 90C in a stresser.

Second, what you think is a memory issue is really a CPU issue.







Looks like you got enough juice to boot, but if you try to put the processor to full running state (ie. opening a program) it can't handle it and it crashes. Although you did try more vcore, you probably didn't do enough. Or it could be a couple of other things.

But for now just leave it at 4.4GHz if you don't want to deal with the extra voltage.









*Don't forget a 4.4GHz on an Ivy Bridge is nearly equivalent to 4.6GHz on a Sandy Bridge!! That is quite a feat with no voltage change!







*


----------



## kingsen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Took me quite awhile to figure out why your temps were so high (compared to vcore). You're on Ivy Bridge, not Sandy Bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first, your temps look fine. Your chip wont even throttle until 105C so at 80C max you're doing great. Remember that in all practice, no game will ever get you max temps. This is why some people even let overclocks go as high as 90C in a stresser.
> Second, what you think is a memory issue is really a CPU issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you got enough juice to boot, but if you try to put the processor to full running state (ie. opening a program) it can't handle it and it crashes. Although you did try more vcore, you probably didn't do enough. Or it could be a couple of other things.
> But for now just leave it at 4.4GHz if you don't want to deal with the extra voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't forget a 4.4GHz on an Ivy Bridge is nearly equivalent to 4.6GHz on a Sandy Bridge!! That is quite a feat with no voltage change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey kenny you really made my day!! I thought I've gotten a bad bad chip, but you just lightened up my day









Need more info on ivy, I was worrying 70+ temp is bad, but now I realize most of other user compared it to sandy, which runs cooler by default.


----------



## mitchrapp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchrapp1*
> 
> Thank you for this guide. I used all the same settings, except enabled Internal PLL Overvoltage. I have an i7 2700k, Asrock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 MB, 16 GB (4x4) Kingston Hyper-X DDR3-1600 (1.65V) RAM, and a CoolerMaster Hyper 212+.
> I can run 4.8 GHz at a +0.125 offset. That gives me a vcore of around 1.36V (as reported in CPU-Z). It's been running Prime95 stable for about 1 hour. The thing that concerns me is the heat. Load values are in the high 80s - low 90s. Is this expected for 1.36V?
> Anything I can do to lower the heat? Or is this the best that can be expected on air?


Ok, so I decided to go back down to 4.5 GHz. I have a +0.020 offset with 1.25V in CPU-Z. It ran Prime 95 blend for 12 hours with no failures and temps in the 60s. Was pleased with it, but now, all of a sudden, I get random reboots (no BSODs). I'm not doing anything CPU-intensive when these reboots occur. What could be the cause?


----------



## Lucky 23

I would say that your idle voltage is too low. For some reason ive seen many people run blend and pass but then fail at idle. I personally ran SmallFFT and havent had a problem w/ full load or idle.

You probably need to increase your offset because that will increase you idle voltage along w/ you full load voltage. Maybe try a +0.025 or +0.030 and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchrapp1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mitchrapp1*
> 
> Thank you for this guide. I used all the same settings, except enabled Internal PLL Overvoltage. I have an i7 2700k, Asrock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3 MB, 16 GB (4x4) Kingston Hyper-X DDR3-1600 (1.65V) RAM, and a CoolerMaster Hyper 212+.
> I can run 4.8 GHz at a +0.125 offset. That gives me a vcore of around 1.36V (as reported in CPU-Z). It's been running Prime95 stable for about 1 hour. The thing that concerns me is the heat. Load values are in the high 80s - low 90s. Is this expected for 1.36V?
> Anything I can do to lower the heat? Or is this the best that can be expected on air?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I decided to go back down to 4.5 GHz. I have a +0.020 offset with 1.25V in CPU-Z. It ran Prime 95 blend for 12 hours with no failures and temps in the 60s. Was pleased with it, but now, all of a sudden, I get random reboots (no BSODs). I'm not doing anything CPU-intensive when these reboots occur. What could be the cause?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would say that your idle voltage is too low. For some reason ive seen many people run blend and pass but then fail at idle. I personally ran SmallFFT and havent had a problem w/ full load or idle.
> 
> You probably need to increase your offset because that will increase you idle voltage along w/ you full load voltage. Maybe try a +0.025 or +0.030 and see if the problem goes away.


An unstable overclock doesn't cause random reboots as far as I know. Seems like you ran into another issue.

The most common causes of random reboots are:

Heat - Limit reached...shuts the chip down..reboots.
Faulty PSU - Not enough voltage being sent out...hardware shuts off due to not enough power...reboots.
Hardware Issue - A faulty mobo, or RAM chip could cause this also.
Driver Issue - Some drivers can conflict so harshly, they cause a reboot.
There is an issue with C states causing BSOD during idle while using Offset mode, but again you said no BSOD... so most likely not that. Could be worth a shot.

If you passed 12 hours of prime, I see no way how your chip is that unstable. I have had much better stability with much less testing.


----------



## mitchrapp1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> An unstable overclock doesn't cause random reboots as far as I know. Seems like you ran into another issue.
> The most common causes of random reboots are:
> 
> Heat - Limit reached...shuts the chip down..reboots.
> Faulty PSU - Not enough voltage being sent out...hardware shuts off due to not enough power...reboots.
> Hardware Issue - A faulty mobo, or RAM chip could cause this also.
> Driver Issue - Some drivers can conflict so harshly, they cause a reboot.
> There is an issue with C states causing BSOD during idle while using Offset mode, but again you said no BSOD... so most likely not that. Could be worth a shot.
> If you passed 12 hours of prime, I see no way how your chip is that unstable. I have had much better stability with much less testing.


Well, I've upped the offset to +0.030V and it's been stable on normal use/idle for the past 13 hours with no reboots. I'll update if I get any more reboots.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchrapp1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> An unstable overclock doesn't cause random reboots as far as I know. Seems like you ran into another issue.
> The most common causes of random reboots are:
> 
> Heat - Limit reached...shuts the chip down..reboots.
> Faulty PSU - Not enough voltage being sent out...hardware shuts off due to not enough power...reboots.
> Hardware Issue - A faulty mobo, or RAM chip could cause this also.
> Driver Issue - Some drivers can conflict so harshly, they cause a reboot.
> There is an issue with C states causing BSOD during idle while using Offset mode, but again you said no BSOD... so most likely not that. Could be worth a shot.
> If you passed 12 hours of prime, I see no way how your chip is that unstable. I have had much better stability with much less testing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've upped the offset to +0.030V and it's been stable on normal use/idle for the past 13 hours with no reboots. I'll update if I get any more reboots.
Click to expand...

Upping the vcore is always worth a shot!









I hope thats all it was though. Seemed very weird to me. I doubt this is the issue, but Windows can be set to skip BSOD (Kernel) dumps, and just instead reboot. Perhaps something was causing the kernel dump to fail...







. How in the world you passed that long in prime and still were "unstable" is beyond me. Don't think I've ever seen this situation occur.

*Implementing several updates over the days on the guide to include Ivy Bridge more properly.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Hi all, I'm wondering if anyone can help me understand the relationship between the VID at a given multiplier and the Vcore we see in CPUz under p95 load. My set up always shows a lower Vcore than VID... Sometime a lot lower. Why would this result in a stable setup? I mean, I thought the VID was the volts needed by the chip at that multi? So seeing vcore so much lower .... Well, makes me nervous that it's just waiting for the right moment to bsod. Even worse, under some stress conditions the VID will actually change (both core temp and real temp).

Is the CPUz vcore supposed to be the same as bios vcore? Or >= VID?

Or is this just a stupid irrelevant question?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchrapp1*
> 
> Well, I've upped the offset to +0.030V and it's been stable on normal use/idle for the past 13 hours with no reboots. I'll update if I get any more reboots.


Sweet!! Keep us updated.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hi all, I'm wondering if anyone can help me understand the relationship between the VID at a given multiplier and the Vcore we see in CPUz under p95 load. My set up always shows a lower Vcore than VID... Sometime a lot lower. Why would this result in a stable setup? I mean, I thought the VID was the volts needed by the chip at that multi? So seeing vcore so much lower .... Well, makes me nervous that it's just waiting for the right moment to bsod. Even worse, under some stress conditions the VID will actually change (both core temp and real temp).
> Is the CPUz vcore supposed to be the same as bios vcore? Or >= VID?
> Or is this just a stupid irrelevant question?


When some one explained it to me it was like you just said. I way i understand it, is that its basically an estimate of the voltage needed at X multiplier. My VID for 45 multi is 1.40ish at full load but the voltage required to get 4.5ghz stable is much lower. The main thing you have to pay attention to when overclocking is the voltage in bios and the voltage that's displayed in cpu-z because this is what the cpu is being fed.

At least this is is what i gathered when someone explained it to me since its quite different from older 775 cpus that had just 1 VID vs sand bridge that has a VID for each multiplier if i remember right.

Bios vcore will always be higher then whats displayed in cpu-z because of V-drop & V-droop this is where LLC come into play to help minimize the gap

I could be off a little on this but this is from memory so maybe someone else can explain it a little better.


----------



## Kokin

I put my LLC to level 3, so that the Vcore I see in my BIOS is about the same as in CPU-Z during load. You may only need lvl4 or higher at lvl2, but you can play with the settings to your liking.


----------



## blulight

Bumped my multiplier up to 44. Set offset to .010 and LLC at lvl 3. any suggestions??


----------



## Jpmboy

Thanks lucky. I have read that we should just ignore VID... It just seems odd that (absent LLC effects) I can get a stable 47 with a p95 vcore of 1.344-1.352 (and lower during the run) with that vcore of 1.3651 staring back. At 48 the discrepancy is even larger. With my chip, 48 needs +0.125 or more but still reads 30 mV below the 48xVID. At 49 and 50 (which Kenny punked me on!) this gap holds (but required me to lower PLL and increase vtt.). With the H80 I can't keep temps below 80oC... A personal target, so 47 is the 24/7 I've stuck with.

Wouldn't it be nice if intel lifted the kimono on their K and X series chips to provide some more insight on performance tuning the chips. Logical follow up to the Tuning plan which I did buy.

Have to admit, tweaking this CPU has been fun.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blulight*
> 
> Bumped my multiplier up to 44. Set offset to .010 and LLC at lvl 3. any suggestions??


Is it failing w/ these settings? How long have you run P95?


----------



## blulight

Ran for 30 minutes no errors. Running blend test again for an hour, will report back.

**Also enable Internal PLL Overvoltage...think I had to last time i tried to push over 4.3 failed. Should I try with it disabled?


----------



## Lucky 23

I would run it longer but just my opinion. Its looking good im at a +0.015 offset for 4.5ghz LLC 3


----------



## Moonshae

Thank you for this! Some of the other guides are much less clear, and I've been somewhat confused about all of the details. This has clarified things immensely and I will be doing my first OC over the weekend, assuming the case I got isn't defective (which it may be...ugh).


----------



## toothman

Hello everyone, I just got my new 2500k and z68 Extreme3 Gen3 and am working on finding my 24/7 overclock. I'm trying to hit 4.5Ghz because in the Passmark Performance Test, the benchmark scores at ~9100, which is in fact over 9000. It is important to me that my overclock is over 9000.

However, @4.5Ghz keeps failing "very high" Intel Burn Tests. Standard and high succeed. My settings, at 4.5Ghz:
LLC 2 and 3 both tried
Offset: +.010 to +.020
Max Temp: 80°c

Just tried a very high test with .020 and LLC3 and BSODed during the 5th pass =/
Any ideas? Should I just keep bumping up the offset? I'd like to see a stable 4.5Ghz before going to bed tonight.

*EDIT*: Yes, 44 passes. 44 appears completely stable.

_Question about Intel Burn Test_: I'm unable to begin a maximum stress test. When I try, I get the error message that I do not have enough available RAM to perform the test. I have 8gb of RAM in my system now, and in fact with my previous motherboard/CPU I used the exact same two DIMMs and had no issues running IBT at maximum. Is this a sign of a problem in my system or is it a problem with IBT?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> Hello everyone, I just got my new 2500k and z68 Extreme3 Gen3 and am working on finding my 24/7 overclock. I'm trying to hit 4.5Ghz because in the Passmark Performance Test, the benchmark scores at ~9100, which is in fact over 9000. It is important to me that my overclock is over 9000.
> 
> However, @4.5Ghz keeps failing "very high" Intel Burn Tests. Standard and high succeed. My settings, at 4.5Ghz:
> LLC 2 and 3 both tried
> Offset: +.010 to +.020
> Max Temp: 80°c
> 
> Just tried a very high test with .020 and LLC3 and BSODed during the 5th pass =/
> Any ideas? Should I just keep bumping up the offset? I'd like to see a stable 4.5Ghz before going to bed tonight.
> 
> *EDIT*: Yes, 44 passes. 44 appears completely stable.
> 
> _Question about Intel Burn Test_: I'm unable to begin a maximum stress test. When I try, I get the error message that I do not have enough available RAM to perform the test. I have 8gb of RAM in my system now, and in fact with my previous motherboard/CPU I used the exact same two DIMMs and had no issues running IBT at maximum. Is this a sign of a problem in my system or is it a problem with IBT?


Just my opinion, but don't use IBT to test for stability. Use prime95 blend custom.

The reason IBT says you don't have that much RAM available is because your OS is using some of it. Go into task manager and go to the performance tab. There you can view on the bottom left how much "free memory" you have available. The processes tab will tell you which programs are using it up.

A good rule of thumb is to only test with about 80% of installed RAM. So in your case use 6400MB or 6GB. (Without any programs running of course.)


----------



## toothman

Just got 4.5Ghz to pass IBT "very high" test. Gonna Prime95 test it tomorrow. If it's stable, then this is my new 24/7 overclock.

So Prime95 is better than IBT, and I've always used IBT as sort of a "quick test" then followed up with a longer Prime95 run. Anything wrong with that practice or am I better off just using Prime95 only for both?


----------



## Nw0rb

honestly none of them are say better.. just some people prefer one or the other I use both but i mostly just game and do other stressful things to see how it's stable i'v read and had things stable in one but not the other a lot. So use what ever you feel like using and at the end of the day its the games and programs you use that will stress your computer the best.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> Just got 4.5Ghz to pass IBT "very high" test. Gonna Prime95 test it tomorrow. If it's stable, then this is my new 24/7 overclock.
> 
> So Prime95 is better than IBT, and I've always used IBT as sort of a "quick test" then followed up with a longer Prime95 run. Anything wrong with that practice or am I better off just using Prime95 only for both?


Thats a good practice. As long as you aren't using IBT exclusively.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> honestly none of them are say better.. just some people prefer one or the other I use both but i mostly just game and do other stressful things to see how it's stable i'v read and had things stable in one but not the other a lot. So use what ever you feel like using and at the end of the day its the games and programs you use that will stress your computer the best.


That used to be true. But for Sandy Bridge and on, it actually puts more stress on the CPU than needed. So the test can fail extremely easy, even though the system is stable by normal standards. Even worse, one can actually pass IBT and be unstable. The program just seems to ramp the temps up to max, but not actually "test" it for stability.








*Professor Dog, Ph. D, agrees too!*


----------



## Moonshae

Unfortunately, my BIOS doesn't seem to have a lot of these settings, but it does have an automatic overclock feature, which maxes out at 4.5 GHz (at least it's stable...). I'd like to try for higher, or at least the same with a lower voltage, but since I can't find most of the settings, I can't get the computer to boot if I just change the ones I can find, so I'm clearly doing something wrong. But I'm not sure what. I have an Intel DP67BGB3 mobo, i7 2700K, and 8GB (2x4) of 1600 RAM.

I'm not sure how to take a screen grab of the BIOS screens...do you just use a camera to take a pic of the screens?

Thanks!


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonshae*
> 
> Unfortunately, my BIOS doesn't seem to have a lot of these settings, but it does have an automatic overclock feature, which maxes out at 4.5 GHz (at least it's stable...). I'd like to try for higher, or at least the same with a lower voltage, but since I can't find most of the settings, I can't get the computer to boot if I just change the ones I can find, so I'm clearly doing something wrong. But I'm not sure what. I have an Intel DP67BGB3 mobo, i7 2700K, and 8GB (2x4) of 1600 RAM.
> I'm not sure how to take a screen grab of the BIOS screens...do you just use a camera to take a pic of the screens?
> Thanks!


1. List computer spec and details including of course full motherboard specs.
2. Plug a usb drive into computer and you can press i think F12 to take screenshots while in the bios and it saves onto the usb drive in png or random format then convert to JPG for upload,


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonshae*
> 
> Unfortunately, my BIOS doesn't seem to have a lot of these settings, but it does have an automatic overclock feature, which maxes out at 4.5 GHz (at least it's stable...). I'd like to try for higher, or at least the same with a lower voltage, but since I can't find most of the settings, I can't get the computer to boot if I just change the ones I can find, so I'm clearly doing something wrong. But I'm not sure what. I have an *Intel DP67BGB3 mobo*, i7 2700K, and 8GB (2x4) of 1600 RAM.
> 
> I'm not sure how to take a screen grab of the BIOS screens...do you just use a camera to take a pic of the screens?
> 
> Thanks!










Sorry but this guide was intended mainly for ASRock boards as noted in the title and the huge title image.

All though your board should have similar settings, they will all be in different locations. They may also be named different.

If the below image is correct, that should control the voltage of your CPU. "Under" meaning idle, and "Over" meaning active/in-use. I would just leave "Under" alone and mess around with the "Over" voltage. There must be some easy way to get to this page via the Configuration tab.










Here's another page that has similar settings... *I would use this page before the other one...*


----------



## toothman

Have you guys found it better to overclock in offset mode or fixed?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> Have you guys found it better to overclock in offset mode or fixed?


Better is up for opinion.

Offset = Less power usage overall. *Very Little* chance of a BSOD from changing voltages.

Fixed = Full power usage all the time. No chance of BSOD; max voltage all the time.

Personally I have found no fault with Offset mode. So I would consider it "better" as it keeps my power usage down and saves on the electric bill.


----------



## adrianmatei

Hello,

I'm new to OC, but after i spent few hours reading around here i tried myself on my i5 3570k

From start i wanted to go ~4.7 (i don't want more.. 4.7 seems a nice number







).

Seems i managed to get "stable" (i didn't do more than 15 minutes of prime95 tests, will do later to see if i need more voltage) with an offset of 0.080v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2367170
vcore shows 1.208 (and i see sometimes go up to 1.216)

Now, my only problem is that i see that lately (even without OC) one of my core is getting +10 or event +15 temps over another.

For example, idle:
core 0: 27C
core 1: 34C
core 2: 31C
core 3: 30C
(in idle the dif is not that high, but core 0 is alot under core 2, and core 2 all the time the highest)

with prime95 i was:
core 0: 52C
core 1: 68C
core 2: 64C
core 3: 64C
Ofc, not all the time, the temps are varying... but from time to time (at every 30 secs for example, core 0 is getting way bellow core 2)
Max temp hitted was that 68C on core 1

Should i be worried? Is something wrong with my cpu?

I don't really understand the idle mode (i have intel speed enabled). CPU-Z is showing the CPU is going down to 1.6 but on Core Temp i see the CPU changing between 3.4-4.2 wich may explain why i see the voltage used: 1.032v-1.152v

LE:
i'm uploading an screenshot. not really clear the diff in temps between cores but you can see that core#1 is going up to 66 and core#0 only at 58

another question is about VID. I don't understand why is 1.1659 (and i see it fluctuates.. if gets 1609 then 1659) and when i stop prime95, and the proc is idle the VID is going up to 1.859. maybe i don't understand, but i beleived VID should be lower at lower cpu speeds

a question on prime95. i see that some cores are making the tests a little faster... not same cores. sometimes 2 cores remain behind a little, sometimes only one core..


----------



## Cirdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrianmatei*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm new to OC, but after i spent few hours reading around here i tried myself on my i5 3570k


Wow. Either you have a golden chip or my chip is utter crap.

This is about as far as I can push mine right now. Once I get into 4.6Ghz, tempatures start getting too high. I wonder if I should try and re-apply the thermal compound to my cooler. Then again, the voltage I needed to add to get 4.5 stable seems high


----------



## olivete

May I still talk about 2500k here? If not, please just ignore my post.

I just bought a z77 + 2500k (did no like the new 3570k) and gskill 2133 RAM.

So hands on, started to have some fun and I would like to have your guys opinions.

My Bios settings are:

@4.8 = Voltage offset = +0.040v, Level 2, RAM at 1600, Speed step ON (C1). CPUz 1.400-1.408v under load.
@4.9 = Voltage offset = +0.045v, Level 2, RAM at 1600, Speed step ON (C1), PLL Overvoltage ON. CPUz 1.400-1.416v under load.
@5.0 = Same settings above, got it boot once and after that keep on getting 0x124 screen, did not play the settings yet.

Max temps I have got doing some basic tests was 61C or 71C (cant recall now :/)

How safe is my settings for 4.8/4.9 ?? I want to use it 24/7.
Will my chip die alot faster?
Is PLL Overvoltage ON a bad thing?

Thanks alot, any comment will be very welcome!!!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olivete*
> 
> May I still talk about 2500k here? If not, please just ignore my post.


Yes you may.

This guide is based upon Sandy Bridge and should be compatible with Ivy Bridge too.


----------



## Lucky 23

nevermind


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olivete*
> 
> May I still talk about 2500k here? If not, please just ignore my post.
> I just bought a z77 + 2500k (did no like the new 3570k) and gskill 2133 RAM.
> So hands on, started to have some fun and I would like to have your guys opinions.
> My Bios settings are:
> @4.8 = Voltage offset = +0.040v, Level 2, RAM at 1600
> @4.9 = Voltage offset = +0.045v, Level 2, RAM at 1600,


I'm curious why you do not have your memory at 2133. I've got similar memory and run it at full speed. I've noticed others running at 1600 as well.

marty


----------



## jose06

I have a question about the Ivy bridge chip , I followed the guide in the beginning of the thread.
I'm at a + 0.125 offset, level 2
Vcore in under full load is 1.272
is that to much offset and voltage for a 4.6 OC ?
I think that this chip is harder to OC


----------



## olivete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> I'm curious why you do not have your memory at 2133. I've got similar memory and run it at full speed. I've noticed others running at 1600 as well.
> marty


The only reason is because I had less than 24h to try those settings above and once this is my frist experience with z77 + 2500k I am still learning and kindda afraid to push my PC.

I just want to find a good speed and start to tune it, lets say 4.9ghz and then, make my RAM faster and so.

Thats why I am asking if those settings above are ok.

Good to know you've got this same RAM and is running at 2133


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olivete*
> 
> The only reason is because I had less than 24h to try those settings above and once this is my frist experience with z77 + 2500k I am still learning and kindda afraid to push my PC.
> I just want to find a good speed and start to tune it, lets say 4.9ghz and then, make my RAM faster and so.
> Thats why I am asking if those settings above are ok.
> Good to know you've got this same RAM and is running at 2133


Sounds good. Yeah, focus on one thing at a time. I actually used a different set of RAM to originally set up my board, some Corsair 2 X @ Dominator or something like that, that runs at 1600. But it looks like we might have the same GSkill RAM, and it runs fine at 2133 and I'm using one of those presets, whatever they're called, that you set in the bios, and the memory is very stable.

marty


----------



## olivete

I tried the "preset" for 4.8ghz, but the way it is, I did not get even into Windows :/

So tried my own settings what is a pain cause I still learning about it.

I just would like to know if those settings are safe for a 24/7 and how high my voltage (as show on CPUz) can go to an 24/7 usage.

I would like to run it 24/7 @ 5.0ghz and RAM 2133









Thanks for this chat tootercomputer!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olivete*
> 
> I tried the "preset" for 4.8ghz, but the way it is, I did not get even into Windows :/
> So tried my own settings what is a pain cause I still learning about it.
> I just would like to know if those settings are safe for a 24/7 and how high my voltage (as show on CPUz) can go to an 24/7 usage.
> I would like to run it 24/7 @ 5.0ghz and RAM 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this chat tootercomputer!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olivete*
> 
> I tried the "preset" for 4.8ghz, but the way it is, I did not get even into Windows :/
> So tried my own settings what is a pain cause I still learning about it.
> I just would like to know if those settings are safe for a 24/7 and how high my voltage (as show on CPUz) can go to an 24/7 usage.
> I would like to run it 24/7 @ 5.0ghz and RAM 2133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this chat tootercomputer!


I could get 5ghz to run at about 1.423V, but it would have a hard time booting up, so I boosted my vcore up to 1.456V and it works well with occasional boot loops. You may need more or less depending on your chip.

PLL overvolting does help a bit in stabilizing a 5ghz overclock, though since I have not played with it yet, I have no recommendations for it.

As for your RAM reaching 2133mhz, just run it at the rated speed/timing/voltage and you should be good to go, you may need to increase your VTT voltage just a slight bit as it is the voltage that goes directly to your CPU's IMC (Integrated Memory Controller).


----------



## olivete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I could get 5ghz to run at about 1.423V, but it would have a hard time booting up, so I boosted my vcore up to 1.456V and it works well with occasional boot loops. You may need more or less depending on your chip.
> PLL overvolting does help a bit in stabilizing a 5ghz overclock, though since I have not played with it yet, I have no recommendations for it.
> As for your RAM reaching 2133mhz, just run it at the rated speed/timing/voltage and you should be good to go, you may need to increase your VTT voltage just a slight bit as it is the voltage that goes directly to your CPU's IMC (Integrated Memory Controller).


Thank you very much!!
Do you use offset or fixed voltage? Right now I am at 0.040v offset.

I really need to know abou this PLL overvoltagem, gonna try google it again.

Thanks Kokin!


----------



## fagoatse

Greetingz, this is my frist post here so I'd like to say hello to everyone and thank for this amazing guide.

Nonetheless, I'm having some issues.
I'm a happy owner of 2500k + p67 pro3 2.00B ( LLC unlocked) + a cooler performing about the same as mugen or noctua, it's a polish brand so you won't know it but here's link anyway.*click*

I've followed the guide and stumbled upon a troubling problem.
My 2500k idles at low 30s disregarding clock speed which is ordinary, however, increasing the multiplier a bit, let's say to 38x causes temps to skyrocket within 10-15 seconds into 80s-90s.(the 1st core being the coolest and the 4th the hottest, 10-15 C degrees of difference between them). I tried 4.0 and ended up having over 90C in load(blend test) on all but 1st core(+0.005v gain, PLL @ 1.709v, LLC @ Level 3 used in all tests)

My questions are as follows: is my 2500k somehow the worst unit in the history(I had a e8400 that would die at 3.6 so yeah.. im cursed) or perhaps I didn't mount my cpu and/or heatsink / applied thermal grease correctly?
I recall being very careful when building this rig so I really dunno what could be the cause. However, something sprung to my mind. I applied Zalman STG2 by doing a drop of rice grain size on the center of the CPU and let the heatsink spread it during mounting. Perhaps this is the cause? From what I read, this thermal grease is very difficult to spread if not warmed up in water prior to applying : /.
So, do you think that warming it a bit and this time spreading it over manually with a rubber glove/credit card will do? (providing this is the cause of my problem).


----------



## Jamar16

nice


----------



## Kokin

So I've been trying to undervolt my 4.5ghz to see where my lowest voltage can be at this speed. I currently have -0.010v offset and LLC @ Level 3, which results in 1.32~1.328v for my load voltage. It ran Prime95 in Small FFTs for 4 hours without any hiccups, but Blend seems to fail within a few minutes.

I remember failing blend, while passing small FFTs meant that my RAM was unstable for the AMD platform, but does this still apply for Intel? I currently have my RAM set to 2133mhz 10-10-10-28 @ 1.545v, so this the cause of my instability?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olivete*
> 
> Thank you very much!!
> Do you use offset or fixed voltage? Right now I am at 0.040v offset.
> I really need to know abou this PLL overvoltagem, gonna try google it again.
> Thanks Kokin!


I used offset, but I was at +0.100v and my LLC is always level 3. I suggest increasing the offset a little at a time to see what your load voltage actually is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****oatse*
> 
> I recall being very careful when building this rig so I really dunno what could be the cause. However, something sprung to my mind. I applied Zalman STG2 by doing a drop of rice grain size on the center of the CPU and let the heatsink spread it during mounting. Perhaps this is the cause? From what I read, this thermal grease is very difficult to spread if not warmed up in water prior to applying : /.
> So, do you think that warming it a bit and this time spreading it over manually with a rubber glove/credit card will do? (providing this is the cause of my problem).


Welcome to OCN!

Since the bottom of your cooler is not flat, which is similar to the Cooler Master Hyper 212+, you may have to apply the paste like to this:



You basically apply a small line of paste on each of the metal parts between the copper pipes.


----------



## zerocraft

I hit a pretty lame wall on my 3570k @4.5ghz, which ran stable @1.2v, temps in the low 60s, perfect so far. Then I tried to go to 4.6 and it would blue screen till about 1.25v, and 20-40minute errors in prime above that, stable only after 1.32v, 1hr prime temps going up to 82C (on water ). Running this at level 2 LLC. I am going to play around with level 1 / look at exactly what is blue screening, maybe tweak the PLL a little. My RAM is quite old so may look at getting some new sticks too. Anyone else have a hard time going above 4.5 ?

Also, looks like extreme4 doesnt let you set turbo to disabled if you are setting a manual multiplier for the cpu. is the turbo feature actually disabled if you manually set a multi ? any way to check ? Also what should i set for the turbo additional voltage parameter?


----------



## jose06

Can anyone help me out ?


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jose06*
> 
> Can anyone help me out ?


that looks like ok settings, as long as you're keeping the temps in control (or where you're comfortable with them anyway)

is your system stable?


----------



## jose06

Temps are around ~70-75c for all cores
I thought it was strange that i have to keep adding voltage
With the i2500k, +0.005 was fine for a 4.6 OC


----------



## pvt.joker

if you're running 70-75c @ load you're doing just fine.


----------



## jose06

cool
I want to attemp a 4.7 O.C.
What would be the maximun voltage i should to achieve?


----------



## fagoatse

Just ordered some arcticlean and will do as you adviced! Thanks.


----------



## toothman

So I got 4.5Ghz Prime95 stable for an hour-long test, but max temps went up to 82°c (room temperature is ~70-75°F).. I'm not really comfortable with those numbers, and I'm certainly not CPU-bottlenecked with my 6950, so I went ahead and dropped the multiplier down to 42 (the meaning of life). @4.2Ghz with +.020 offset my max temp is 70°c after six hours of Prime95 blend, which is still way higher than my old Phenom II.

I'd have liked to see 5Ghz, but these temps are just too high. Maybe I'll try again in the winter.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****oatse*
> 
> Greetingz, this is my frist post here so I'd like to say hello to everyone and thank for this amazing guide.
> Nonetheless, I'm having some issues.
> I'm a happy owner of 2500k + p67 pro3 2.00B ( LLC unlocked) + a cooler performing about the same as mugen or noctua, it's a polish brand so you won't know it but here's link anyway.*click*
> I've followed the guide and stumbled upon a troubling problem.
> My 2500k idles at low 30s disregarding clock speed which is ordinary, however, increasing the multiplier a bit, let's say to 38x causes temps to skyrocket within 10-15 seconds into 80s-90s.(the 1st core being the coolest and the 4th the hottest, 10-15 C degrees of difference between them). I tried 4.0 and ended up having over 90C in load(blend test) on all but 1st core(+0.005v gain, PLL @ 1.709v, LLC @ Level 3 used in all tests)
> My questions are as follows: is my 2500k somehow the worst unit in the history(I had a e8400 that would die at 3.6 so yeah.. im cursed) or perhaps I didn't mount my cpu and/or heatsink / applied thermal grease correctly?
> I recall being very careful when building this rig so I really dunno what could be the cause. However, something sprung to my mind. I applied Zalman STG2 by doing a drop of rice grain size on the center of the CPU and let the heatsink spread it during mounting. Perhaps this is the cause? From what I read, this thermal grease is very difficult to spread if not warmed up in water prior to applying : /.
> So, do you think that warming it a bit and this time spreading it over manually with a rubber glove/credit card will do? (providing this is the cause of my problem).


You paste would be my best guess. It's interesting, as I seem to be get lower temps than others on this forum with the same settings when stress testing. When I built the system, I really slopped on the Arctic Silver 5, probably the best and worst job of apply thermal paste, I covered the entire chip, it was not particularly even, but I covered the entire chip. Then I slowly lower my CM 212 Hyper Plus. I actually rehearsed all this as I border on legal blindness (seriously, has come on the past few years), and so I really had to make sure I got it all lined up right. So I overcompensated with the paste, but I'll be damned if I'm not running pretty cool at 1.28vcore, at 100% load I never go past the mid-60sC.

Anyway, I don't mean to toot my own horn. I would guess that you may need to try a new application of paste. Maybe run this by a few other forums, especially any where there is a "cooling" sub-forum. PC Perspective has a cooling forum (full disclosure, I'm a mod there). But I would get feedback from others as well. Good luck.

marty


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****oatse*
> 
> Just ordered some arcticlean and will do as you adviced! Thanks.


Arcticlean is nice for fast removal, though a 90% or higher isopropyl alcohol does the job just as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> It's interesting, as I seem to be get lower temps than others on this forum with the same settings when stress testing.


It really depends on ambient temps, as you living in Utah won't compare to someone living in Arizona or Florida. But you're right in that paste application usually doesn't matter, as I've tried all of them and most of them grant the same temps if done correctly. I have experienced times where too little or too much have caused a spike in temps, but remounting always fixes it.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Arcticlean is nice for fast removal, though a 90% or higher isopropyl alcohol does the job just as well.
> It really depends on ambient temps, as you living in Utah won't compare to someone living in Arizona or Florida. But you're right in that paste application usually doesn't matter, as I've tried all of them and most of them grant the same temps if done correctly. I have experienced times where too little or too much have caused a spike in temps, but remounting always fixes it.


Yep, your are correct about ambient temps, and I had mentioned that in a prior post. But the temps this fellow was reporting went beyond ambient temps and suggested more of a hardware/cooling issue. I have to laugh at the job I did on my 2500k, it looked just terrible, sloppy, but I got the whole chip covered, and I think I would up with a very good coating once I tightened the hsf. I tried the rice trick nce, and ended up having to redo the paste application.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Yep, your are correct about ambient temps, and I had mentioned that in a prior post. But the temps this fellow was reporting went beyond ambient temps and suggested more of a hardware/cooling issue. I have to laugh at the job I did on my 2500k, it looked just terrible, sloppy, but I got the whole chip covered, and I think I would up with a very good coating once I tightened the hsf. I tried the rice trick nce, and ended up having to redo the paste application.


The rice/pea sized method doesn't work well for HDT coolers like the Hyper 212+ because of the gaps in between the heat pipes, it simply just prevents from having a good spread. The Hyper 212 Evo fixed that by eliminating the gaps between the heatpipes to a bare minimum, otherwise there is no big difference between the 212+ and Evo.

Edit: Also, sloppy mounts are not always a bad thing. Look at all the TIM applications manufacturers use on GPUs, despite putting too much and having a sloppy application, reapplying TIM to GPUs doesn't usually net much better temps.


----------



## toothman

I spread my thermal paste evenly and thinly, covering the whole square on both the CPU and the bottom of the HSF, my 212+. Is that inferior to putting the paste in between the pipes somehow?


----------



## fagoatse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> You paste would be my best guess. It's interesting, as I seem to be get lower temps than others on this forum with the same settings when stress testing. When I built the system, I really slopped on the Arctic Silver 5, probably the best and worst job of apply thermal paste, I covered the entire chip, it was not particularly even, but I covered the entire chip. Then I slowly lower my CM 212 Hyper Plus. I actually rehearsed all this as I border on legal blindness (seriously, has come on the past few years), and so I really had to make sure I got it all lined up right. So I overcompensated with the paste, but I'll be damned if I'm not running pretty cool at 1.28vcore, at 100% load I never go past the mid-60sC.
> Anyway, I don't mean to toot my own horn. I would guess that you may need to try a new application of paste. Maybe run this by a few other forums, especially any where there is a "cooling" sub-forum. PC Perspective has a cooling forum (full disclosure, I'm a mod there). But I would get feedback from others as well. Good luck.
> marty


Thanks for your input but it's no big deal, really. I'll be re-applying it until I get satisfactory results. I know what I did wrong though. I applied TIM, booted once to see if it's working and went to bed. The point is that I'm using ZM-STG2, which is known of it's quite dense structure so it's only natural that it didn't spread correctly. Especially when it wasn't even warmed up in water or something. Basically, It's like trying to fry something w/o oil, it'll surely burn.
Since my cooler is of HDT kind and appears to be quite similar to that CM you spoke of, I guess this method of applying will do - http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=38&limit=1&limitstart=5


----------



## GuitsBoy

The z77 pro4 does not seem to play terribly nicely with my 2500k.

I played around last night and Im fairly certain that LLC is backwards on the Pro 4 with Bios 1.10. At 100% setting, I see heavy vdroop, and at 0% setting I see vcore overshoot the target. I have settled on 50% which still has some vdroop, but its fairly steady.

Unfortunately the pro4 is seems to be a rather poor overclocker. I was able to get my 2500k to 4.8 stable with only vcore on my old asus p8p67 pro at under 1.4v. In fact, I was able to get 5.0 on 1.47v pretty stable. On the asrock v77 pro4, the best I can muster on vcore only is a shakey 4.5. Upping my 16GB of ddr3 to 1.550v seemed to help a little, and I am now running comfortably at 4.6. I have disabled c3 and c6, and upped all my power and current limits to 400 or so. Unfortunately I cant seem to get anything resembling stability above 4.6, even up to 1.44v. My only solace is that I can now make use of quick sync for my video encoding - assuming I ever find an encoder that plays nicely with my set top BR player.

Anybody have any suggested settings to push a known good chip past 4.6 on the pro4? I see disabling spread spectrum, but I haven't needed to do that with other boards in the past.


----------



## olivete

Hey guys, soooo whats is a safe value to run 2500k 24/7? I mean, lets say that my temp is only hiting 70-80C when I stress, so temp is OK, what value would be good for a Vcore?
Is 1.45 or 1.50v acceptable for load in 24/7 config?


----------



## toothman

Anything that's Prime95 stable for 6+ hours and with safe temperatures.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olivete*
> 
> Hey guys, soooo whats is a safe value to run 2500k 24/7? I mean, lets say that my temp is only hiting 70-80C when I stress, so temp is OK, what value would be good for a Vcore?
> Is 1.45 or 1.50v acceptable for load in 24/7 config?


As per the guide, acceptable is up to 1.52v 24/7.

With that said, no one can give you a definitive "perfect" answer. (No one has really tested each voltage level to see if it does harm.)

I have been running on 1.52v for over a year now and so that is what I recommend in the guide as a max.

I can tell you that 1.52v is REALLY pushing it though. Any higher, I think, would do harm. So if you feel like its too much, lower your personal max to whatever you like. Some like 1.45v, others like a measly 1.35v. Anything below 1.52v in my books though.


----------



## olivete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> As per the guide, acceptable is up to 1.52v 24/7.
> With that said, no one can give you a definitive "perfect" answer. (No one has really tested each voltage level to see if it does harm.)
> I have been running on 1.52v for over a year now and so that is what I recommend in the guide as a max.
> I can tell you that 1.52v is REALLY pushing it though. Any higher, I think, would do harm. So if you feel like its too much, lower your personal max to whatever you like. Some like 1.45v, others like a measly 1.35v. Anything below 1.52v in my books though.


Thank you very much!
Btw, your guide helped me alot! Got my cpu working at 4.9 and now I am trying get it stable at 5.0ghz.

Thanks alot!!!


----------



## GuitsBoy

For those of you that pay your own electric bill, be mindful that you really hit a point of diminished returns when really volting these chips. On my old asus board, to get from 4.8 to 5.0 required going from 1.38 to 1.48v. That extra .10 volt doesnt sound like much, but watching my rigs wattage draw at full tilt jumped from the 340 watt range to the 420 watt range. It seemed crazy to me to give it 80 extra watts for a measley .2 ghz.


----------



## jose06

Ivy bridge and Extreme 3 Gen 3 Board
I've tried for hours and ended up with non stop BSODs

I went from LL2 to LL1, I felt that there were too much fluctuation
I dialed it in at a fix range of 1.36 volts and was stable, so then I offset +110v because my bios was giving me 1.20v

Now my question is about the temps. Are these too high ? I'm air cooling with a thermal right mux 120 and typhoon @ 1100 rpms, along with 3 other fans my case


I apologize, for the hard to read screen print. I'm not sure how to do it with double screens


----------



## jose06

Just a quick update
I tried to go up to 4.8 but this ivy bridge would not hear of it. I had to increase the offset up to +.150 which brought me to a Vcore of 1.416v
But nothing I could seem to do would reduce the temps, so I went back down to 4.7 @ 1.36v at as I mentioned earlier
Almost had it


----------



## zerocraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jose06*
> 
> Just a quick update
> I tried to go up to 4.8 but this ivy bridge would not hear of it. I had to increase the offset up to +.150 which brought me to a Vcore of 1.416v
> But nothing I could seem to do would reduce the temps, so I went back down to 4.7 @ 1.36v at as I mentioned earlier
> Almost had it


Yeah I am in the same boat, I can do 4.7 @ 1.37v, 4.8 is out of the picture, 3D transistors just hate that high voltage man








I think Ill just use 4.5 @ 1.27 for my day to day, 200Mhz definitely not worth 0.1 extra volts right ?


----------



## jose06

i was really close, but the 2nd core was at 100c


----------



## andyl9063

I got a Asrock z77 extreme4 with 3570k along with Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus.

I shouldn't have any problems overclocking to 4.5 and keeping it for daily use right.


----------



## Nastrodamous

4.5 at 1.36v is kinda high isnt it offset at +.005 with llc 2


----------



## fagoatse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The rice/pea sized method doesn't work well for HDT coolers like the Hyper 212+ because of the gaps in between the heat pipes, it simply just prevents from having a good spread. The Hyper 212 Evo fixed that by eliminating the gaps between the heatpipes to a bare minimum, otherwise there is no big difference between the 212+ and Evo.
> Edit: Also, sloppy mounts are not always a bad thing. Look at all the TIM applications manufacturers use on GPUs, despite putting too much and having a sloppy application, reapplying TIM to GPUs doesn't usually net much better temps.


Aight, It turned out my TIM didnt spread properly(it did not cover the entier chip and gaps between heat pipes created two lines made of paste on the unit lol).
I did a quick cleaning with arcticlean, reapplied ZM-STG2(this time warmed up a bit and filled gaps between pipes manually) OC'd using the default settings from this guide with the following result:

Guess I'm good to go, eh? = D
Thanks a lot.


----------



## jose06

Hanging on a thread at 4.8oc, @ +.185v offset to bring me up to a vcore of 1.440 but with temps int 90s and the occasional hot core.
I think if I get more cooling I should be ok.
Do you guys think this two extreme and should I go back to 4.7 where it appeared stable for 8 hours under prime.

Well, I had to go back to 4.7. The temps was too much and core speeds began to decrease to 4.6. Does any one know why that happened ?


----------



## tootercomputer

Hi all. My Extreme 3 Gen3 appears damaged. I've lost USB2 front panel connectors and now suddenly my sound is suddenly all distorted, sounding like its underwater. I've changed speakers, drivers, reset the CMOS, no difference. Note that I've done absolutely no new overclocking or anything else with the board. This came out of the blue. Now if someone know how to fix the sound, I'm, umm, all ears, but this seems like bad mobo juju. Also, at the same time, I've noticed that the first step of the post process is taking significantly longer. That started at the same time.

Given that the USB2 is out and now the sound, I want to RMA this board to ASRock. Someone several weeks back posted a phone number directly to ASRock. Does anyone remember that post, or know the number. They sounded remarkably user-friendly. Thank you.

marty


----------



## tootercomputer

Never mind, I solved it. Very weird. The sata connection to my storage drive had somehow work loose, and it was causing audio distortion. Go figure. This one is a total mystery to me. Well, at least my mobo is okay. I really really did not want to RMA, even with the bad USB2.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jose06*
> 
> Hanging on a thread at 4.8oc, @ +.185v offset to bring me up to a vcore of 1.440 but with temps int 90s and the occasional hot core.
> I think if I get more cooling I should be ok.
> Do you guys think this two extreme and should I go back to 4.7 where it appeared stable for 8 hours under prime.
> ll, I had to go back to 4.7. The temps was too much and core speeds began to decrease to 4.6. Does any one know why that happened ?


Heya in simple English can someone explain offset voltage to me and how an offset of +.185 equals 1.440 mathematically? My only guess is that the LLC adjusts to compensate so the core clock of 1.2v plus .185 = 1.385v + LLC adjustment somehow = 1.440?

Would it make more sense to raise offset but lower aka higher LLC for less adjustment?

Thx I use fixed voltage and just trying to comprehend all this however simple to some it may be thx!


----------



## semlethe3rd

In offset voltage mode:

Vcore = VID + offset voltage - Vdrop + VLCC

The CPU's VID is set according to what frequency you are running at, and is different for each CPU.
Typically the lower your VID is for any given frequency, the better your chip is =)
LLC is simply compensating for the Vdrop, and sometimes it over/under shoots.
Set it so it's as close to canceling Vdrop as possible. On my board LLC needed to be set to Level 1.


----------



## Dunsparth

I am going to keep on trying to get a stable O.C until i am happy.
My heatsink is not keeping my temps very low tho and it is scaring me, i'm only a 4.5 ghz and running an intel burn test on very high right now and i'm seeing 93C
I know those are unsafe number's i have the hyper 212 evo by coolermaster.


----------



## fagoatse

see my first 3 posts.


----------



## PKPKay

Has anyone tried this on a ASRock z77u Pro3 board?
I don't seem to have some of the options listed in here....and I'm a complete beginner to OCing.
Some of the options missing

Unable to change Core voltage...the only options I see are AUTO or FIXED
I don't have any "level" options for LLC. I only see AUTO, 0% 50% and 100%

I have a 3570k. In case that matters.


----------



## marano

Hey guys,

I've read the guide and most replies. Well done, your guide really helped me understand these newer mobos!

My current setup is:

CPU: i7 3770k
MOBO: Asus Maximus V Gene
Cooler: Corsair H100
Mem: Corsair 1600mhz 8gb 9-9-9-24 @15.5 volt (stock)

My cpu is currently clocked at 4.7ghz with a vcore of 1.256 (+0.05 offset). Under prime95 the system seems stable, eventhough I merely ran it for an hour. The average temps are ~74° celcius - room temperature these days is 25° celcius or more btw.

I'd like to go for 4.8ghz, but I fear I can't do this without upping the cvore to at least 1.3volt, which results in average temps of 85° celcius. Too high for my liking.

Now I've read a bit about the PLL voltage values, which are set at 1.8volt on stock. Some people say to lower these since stock values are 'always too high', others say to not touch this at all.

What does the PLL do and is it even worth lowering?

With the offset at +0.045 I had 1 fatal error on the 4th core after exactly 60 minutes of prime95. I upped the offset to 0.05 and it seemed stable.

Anyone here with the same, or similar setup which has some advice?

Thank you in advance for your help and the great guide!

Marano


----------



## CudaBoy71

I know 1 1/2 hours is not long enough.. But I am still running prime with no hiccups...


----------



## Crisbeq

Hi complete novice at this overclocking! I have aAsrock Z77 Extreme 6 motherboard and within my UEFI, i do not have "Turbo boost limit" or "Core current limit" mentioned. Though I do have 2 that Idon't understand "Primary plane current limit" and "Secondary plane current limit"

Any help on this issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## QCDStick

Thanks for an excellent guide! I managed to run Prime 95 at 4.7 for an hour on my i5 3570k before trying for 4.8. Much higher than I expected to be able to get on ivy bridge, especially in a mITX case. Short of the power supply and graphics card, the only fan in the rig is the 120mm from the Kuhler 620 blowing down on the board through the radiator.

Silverstone SG-08
Antec Kuhler 620
Asrock Z77E-ITX
Intel i5 3570k

4.7Ghz Overclock.jpg 697k .jpg file


Unfortunately, I have been unable to replicate this result once trying for a stable 4.8ghz. I walked the voltage up steadily trying to stabilize 4.8ghz, stopping at around 1.3 volts. But when I knocked the multiplier back to 4.7, it wasn't as stable as before. In fact, I have stability issues down to at least 4.5 with extended runs of Prime 95. Temps are staying in the 70s, low 70s for 4.5 and below so I don't think the temp is a factor. I didn't drop the voltage back since I never came near the 1.5 mark, yet it seems I have less stability with the lower clock speeds using the higher voltage.

Is it possible to have too much voltage for a given clock speed? IE, would the voltage required for 4.7ghz be cause instability at lower clocks that had been stable on lower voltages? I figured as long as I was below 1.5 volts I would be good to go. Any idea what is going on here?

I've since started testing back at 4.4 and walking it back up using lower voltage, but it seems I'm having to take too large of step backwards on the multiplier to achieve long term stability?


----------



## jose06

How long on prime, blend, is considered stable, I made it to 4 1/2 hours before BSOD


----------



## sfjuocekr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crisbeq*
> 
> Hi complete novice at this overclocking! I have aAsrock Z77 Extreme 6 motherboard and within my UEFI, i do not have "Turbo boost limit" or "Core current limit" mentioned. Though I do have 2 that Idon't understand "Primary plane current limit" and "Secondary plane current limit"
> Any help on this issue would be greatly appreciated.


Primary is CPU core and secondary is iGPU.

Anyway Im a long time lurker on OC threads and first time poster here just because I read this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Wooooooah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://communities.intel.com/message/150226
> Does this mean the Vcore Max is *OFFICIALLY* 1.52v?!
> There was like 1,000 threads on what the max was, and no one had any official evidence.... so wow... might have to change the guide a bit...


There might be a 1000 threads about people wondering what the max was, but this value has indeed been stated in the "2nd Generation Intel® Core™ Processor Family Desktop Datasheet" since these CPU's were released (page 80 top right). And just to state the obvious for the next time you start overclocking anything, read the manual first







.

At least I laughed ><
edit: lol @ parsing.

But to come back at when the CPU degrades and how fast, god knows. I've had this chip here running at 1,62v for a long long time now and it has yet to break down on me to get a new CPU from Intels tuning plan (You can sign up here if you didn't know about it, might also be a nice addition to your guide as a "safeguard": http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/).

Basically as intel says push it to the limit, pushed mine to 5,8GHz and running really hot. I personally don't really mind hitting 90-95 degrees, these CPU's are made to take the beating as are most self build watercooling rigs. Running the CPU at 90-95 degrees also means your water temperature will be really high after load testing for 24 hours, but who in the world would push his 2600k for 24 hours @ 100%?









And better yet, I still have to find a 2600k that doesn't go past 5GHz. Some chips choke around 5,2GHz, others are fine with 5,4GHz and rarely will you go past that without cranking up your vCore over 1,58v.

My personal advices are these:

Only OC the CPU at first, do memory after as you don't want a memory OC to limit your CPU OC.
Run Prime95 with in-place large FFT's, it will bail within 30 minutes with a BSOD if your OC is unstable and getting past the hour mark usualy means it is pretty stable for sub 5GHz overclocks (as in will run for 24/7 most likely without error).

Afterwards run GPU-Z's render test together with Prime95 blend to bump that vCore a tad higher for game testing. Lets say you have it stable 4,6 @ 1,39v testing like this will bump it up with 0,02v most likely.


----------



## IJAHman

Right now I've got a stable OC at 4.5ghz on my 2600K.
I'm planning to add another 8gb of ram to make my system at 16gb.
Is it gonna affect my stable Overclock?. If ever, what settings do I need to change/tweak? thanks in advance


----------



## sfjuocekr

Put memory settings to auto, put new RAM in and work from there tweaking it.

If it's the same RAM kit, don't worry about all that just toss it in and it "should" work.


----------



## IJAHman

It will be the same ram that I will install. The same brand, speed and model. So what your saying is, if I have to install the same RAM kit, I'll no problem with my stable OC no tweaking whatsoever?


----------



## yswai1986

Hi,

I've managed to solve the clicking sound by unplugging the casing speaker. But the HDD activity light still not functioning.

First impression of Z77 Extreme4, this mobo posts lightning fast!

Any kind souls can post me the bios config for i5 3570k overclock? My last OC experience was Q9550. Thanks.


----------



## toothman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jose06*
> 
> How long on prime, blend, is considered stable, I made it to 4 1/2 hours before BSOD


6 hours is recommended for your final test. If you can't make it to 6 I wouldn't run it 24/7.


----------



## jose06

I ran it at small FFTs for 11.5 hours and everything seem good. However I did see a peak temp of 100c on the 2nd core
I should note that it is Ivy at 4.7 and a Vcore of 1.368. any thing less then this is not making past 2 hours


----------



## Gaucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> BSOD Codes for LGA 1155 SandyBridge
> 0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)


I set my 2500k to 4.5Ghz and fixed vcore do 1.325 and got a BSOD with error code 0x123 immediately after starting PRIME95. How do I know if I should raise/decrease the Vcore?

Thanks,
Gaucho


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaucho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> BSOD Codes for LGA 1155 SandyBridge
> 0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
> 
> 
> 
> I set my 2500k to 4.5Ghz and fixed vcore do 1.325 and got a BSOD with error code 0x123 immediately after starting PRIME95. How do I know if I should raise/decrease the Vcore?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gaucho
Click to expand...

It's almost always more.


----------



## terferi

Quote:


> So heres your 2 options:
> Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling.
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
> Package C State Support: Auto


I'm new. Which is best for me to use?


----------



## geronimo

Hi guys,
I'm at the 42 page of this thread but want to post my results from today, so I get some input how/if to proceed.
these are my current settings and to me it seems I hit the jackpot with this chip. never crashed yet (idle or load) and I think I'm keeping it at quite low V. I would try hitting 4,5 if I can get it at/under 1,35Vcore cos for games I think there is no point going up. I want to keep it as cool as possible in idle so I have a silent machine (noctua rules ) while browsing,... which is 90% of time. I don't do any folding/benching/video editing,..just games and common stuff.

cpu: 4200mhz
cpu core voltage: 1,216 - 1,224 (sometimes very rarely drops to 1,208 in cpu-z under load)
offset voltage: -0.070v
cpu load-line calibration: 4












1. I'm worried about my idle V. is 0,912 maybe to low? my stock was 0,944. I run prime95 blend (default) for about 2 hours without problems. max temp was under 60C (room 23-24C).
2. is a version of prime I'm using (26.6 build3) good one, or should I use later one 27.7? As I understand v26.6 is x64?
3. should I bother with any other stability tests (LinX (AVX) v0.6.4, hyperPi, OCCT, wPrime, IntelBurnTest v2.53) or just stick to prime95? (I will use these benches when I start testing for overall stability (cpu, GPU, ram): memtest, 3d mark(s), crysis1, crysis2, metro 2033, call of prypiat, heaven, evga oc scanner).
4. which test to pick inside prime cos I was using default blend?
5. I don't get the connection between vcore and VID and should I even be bothered with VID or just look at vcore? I meen, is VID something that CPU is calculating that should be used for specific clock, or this value is what is actualy used? I think it's the latter one as I understand.
6. I'm still not sure about c3, c6, package c state and no-execute mem protection. what exacly do they do and should I bother? btw I heard about connection between c states and performance of SSD but not sure should it be enable of disable for better perf. c1e and speedstep are for different speeds so are other c states only to enable stand-by (that I don't use) or...?
7. should I touch PCH voltage, cpu pll voltage (I have seen someone using 1.750), vtt voltage (seen 1.057), vccsa voltage or just leave them alone on auto?

thanks.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terferi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So heres your 2 options:
> Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling.
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
> Package C State Support: Auto
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new. Which is best for me to use?
Click to expand...

Neither one is best. Choose based on your electric bill. First one, less power. Second, more power.

Some find the second to provide a more stable overclock. But nothing major decisive.


----------



## Kokin

I prefer Offset myself since it lowers temps and power usage, especially since I usually leave my computer on most of the time.


----------



## PowerK

Bah...
I left my PC for Prime95 In-place Large FFT (Maximum heat, power consumption etc..)(the middle option) last night.

I was greeted with "Prime95 has stopped working" message when I returned to PC this morning. Sad thing is, previously, this PC passed 20 passes of LinX and 10 hours of Prime95 small FFT test.

Personally, I've only seen BSOD, freeze and/or rounding errors when Prime95 when it comes to overclock instability.
Anyway, I'm sure "Prime95 has stopped working" message is a sign of instability.

Ok.

I'm using AsRock Fatality Z77 Professional.
3770K @ 4.5 with 4 x G.SKILL ARES 2133MHz (16GB) (1.65V)

Offset mode = +0.050V
Load-line calibration = Auto (Level 5 which is the lowest/mildest)
All power management options are at default (enabled) (C1E, C3/C6 etc)
I have not touched PLL nor VCCSA etc. (Pretty much all these are at default).
Under Prime95 small FFT load, CPU-Z reports 1.200V. And under Prime95 large FFT load CPU-Z reports 1.208V

What should I touch to get prime95 stability ?


----------



## malikq86

Random: when overclocking..in Prime 95 (load), I notice that one of my cores is sometimes actually 10C cooler...than the others...anyone else get this? i think it's pretty normal...just checking.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Random: when overclocking..in Prime 95 (load), I notice that one of my cores is sometimes actually 10C cooler...than the others...anyone else get this? i think it's pretty normal...just checking.


This is normal to have some fluctuation but at full speed they should be closer then 10c difference it could be heatsink ustment is needed but I don't wanna stress you over nothing.


----------



## Blizlake

Nice guide! Are the settings and voltages the same for Ivy and Sandy?


----------



## Xenius

Hey,

I have the P67 Extreme 4 B3 mobo, i was wondering if you guys updated your bios version to the latest one: 3.10 from the asrock website.


----------



## kennyparker1337

*Updating guide for better readability. Added in BSOD list for Ivy Bridge. Trying to incorporate Ivy into guide more...*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Nice guide! Are the settings and voltages the same for Ivy and Sandy?


For the most part yes. I'm working on getting a voltage section going. I know vCore are the same at 1.52v. As for the others, you'll have to look them up for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenius*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I have the P67 Extreme 4 B3 mobo, i was wondering if you guys updated your bios version to the latest one: 3.10 from the asrock website.


I have the same motherboard (Gen2), and haven't updated yet! Need to do so soon! TY for the heads up.


----------



## Xenius

Hey guys!

So i begun playing with my OC settings... This is what i achieved, just wanted to make sure my settings are pretty safe just for gaming etc .



Its seems i can't get a lower vCore then that to run stable at 4.5. I used prime95 bend test for like 20 mins. No errors whatsoever.

The only thing is like you said try to play with the LLC to match your vcore in bios... My vcore in bios is 1.170-1.190. CPU-Z give me a higher vcore no matter at what setting i set LLC to it barely changes...

OC:



Any tips, settings ....


----------



## malikq86

^


Isn't C1E supposed to be enabled? or does that help you achieve higher OC..I forgot..I thought if you are using Offset than Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
RAM not 1600??








20 minutes of Prime95 is nothing....I've failed at 5 hours multiple times....though I think you know this.
You temps look good so far, try staying under 80C max.

FYI: Run Custom Blend Test for *24 hours*...with 5 minute intervals on small FFT (default is 15), and 80% of your RAM to stress it out more (I used 6.4gb of my 8gb)..that's actually like 90% in total of system usage if you include windows....if you pass that then







.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> Isn't C1E supposed to be enabled? or does that help you achieve higher OC..I forgot..I thought if you are using Offset than Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> RAM not 1600??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 minutes of Prime95 is nothing....I've failed at 5 hours multiple times....though I think you know this.
> You temps look good so far, try staying under 80C max.
> 
> FYI: Run Custom Blend Test for *24 hours*...with 5 minute intervals on small FFT (default is 15), and 80% of your RAM to stress it out more (I used 6.4gb of my 8gb)..that's actually like 90% in total of system usage if you include windows....if you pass that then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Twenty-Four Hours?!


----------



## Xenius

What do you think Kenny? anything i need to change? or are my settings good?

Running Prime95 for an hour now...

EDIT: I have cheap ram thats why the 1333


----------



## malikq86

OK mayybee 24 hours is overkill...but 12 hours at LEAST. Better?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenius*
> 
> What do you think Kenny? anything i need to change? or are my settings good?
> 
> Running Prime95 for an hour now...
> 
> EDIT: I have cheap ram thats why the 1333


Your BIOS may just be reporting the wrong vCore.

Change your DRAM Voltage to 1.5v.
Change your C1E setting to enabled.

Try setting Additional Turbo Voltage to lowest setting after "Auto".

Other than that it looks good. 1.35v is pretty low and 60C max temps is really low. All really low stats for a nice overclock.

*I updated to the new BIOS and me likey. I'm gone to use your pics in my guide and update it to use the new settings.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> OK mayybee 24 hours is overkill...but 12 hours at LEAST. Better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> OK mayybee 24 hours is overkill...but 12 hours at LEAST. Better?


24 hours is megakill. 12 hours is even overkill for me (unless you FOLD).

Like in my guide, 1 hour is all you need. IMHO. But to each their own, if you think 12 hours then by all means, test for 12 hours.


----------



## malikq86

^ just 1 hours?!? hmmmm...but if I get error after 5 hours...doesn't that mean my OC isn't 100% stable?? or is it "good enough"...


----------



## DRGomes07

Hey guys im having trouble overclocking i completely followed the guide and im just having issues

My Mobo- ASROCK Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
CPU is the Intel I5 2500K and its only at 1600 mhz and its should be at 3.3ghz because i put 33x multiplier


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ just 1 hours?!? hmmmm...but if I get error after 5 hours...doesn't that mean my OC isn't 100% stable?? or is it "good enough"...


Isn't 100% stable impossible? Even if you tested for a year straight that would only be like 99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% stable right?

Point being that its all a matter of "how" much stability one needs. From personal experience, 1 hour has been plenty stable for normal usage. Most people have found that you need a 12 hour+ run to be stable for Folding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRGomes07*
> 
> Hey guys im having trouble overclocking i completely followed the guide and im just having issues
> 
> My Mobo- ASROCK Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
> CPU is the Intel I5 2500K and its only at 1600 mhz and its should be at 3.3ghz because i put 33x multiplier


1600Mhz is what it will be at during idle, or little CPU usage. If you start a game, or prime95 (or anything that requires some CPU action) your CPU will kick in and go up to 3.3GHz.


----------



## malikq86

Ok thanks kenny - 2 more question: Do you think Custom Blend of 5 minute intervals on small FFT + 90% RAM usage is best test for Prime95? or is default blend fine? Also does Prime95 degrade your CPU if you are hitting like 80C?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Ok thanks kenny - 2 more question: Do you think Custom Blend of 5 minute intervals on small FFT + 90% RAM usage is best test for Prime96? or is default blend fine? Also does Prim95 degrade your CPU if you are hitting like 80C?


Custom is always a better test, and a nicer way of getting more stability without increasing the time.

Temps do not degrade a CPU unless they exceed the TjMax (98C for SB, 105C for IB). However, since some years ago, temp guards have been built into chips. If your chip ever did hit the TjMax it would simply lower the clock and/or shutdown the CPU (computer).

The only concern with today's technology is voltage. Impossible to guard against it, as its set at run time and voltage maximums can never truly be set. Too much and you fry the chip!


----------



## malikq86

^ good to know. Thanks +rep


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys/kenny,

To start off, excellent guide. +rep

I actually have a few questions, as I am pretty new to this. I am using my sig rig.

I used your guide and it worked great. At the moment I am at 4.0 GHz @ 1.2V.The temps max at 71-78-76-72 during a Prime95 blend test for an hour. The Package temp is 79 if that means anything. I also ran IBT pm very high for 10 runs and the highest temps I got were 73-79-79-76 with a package temp of 85.

EDIT: I am now at 4.3 GHz @ 1.22V with a max temp of 74-85-84-77 on a high IBT for 10 runs.

I am not looking to absolutely max the OC capability of the chip, but do whatever is perfectly safe to do. What should my next step be? Should I increase the voltage or leave it? Should I change another value? These numbers don't seem to great, as I have seen many others getting 4.4 GHz with 1.2V and the same cooler.

I am also having some trouble with my RAM, which is in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265910/samsung-2x4gb-asrock-z77-extreme4-help#post_17406158
That may or may not be part of the issue, if there is one. _Screenshots of all of my settings may be found in that thread too (the CPU related ones might be moreso in the spoilers at the end_

Last thing that I can think of now... What's the best way to test for stability? I will be gaming mostly if that makes a difference. I have IBT, Prime95, and AIDA64. If you could mention the program and all the settings that would be awesome!

Thanks in advance,
Big Al


----------



## Skunt

Hi used this guide yesterday to overclock my sig rig (+rep easy clean guide)!

just had some question i have Asus baord and these settings are diffrent there

Turbo Boost Power Limit: Manual
Short: 500
Long: 500
Long Duration: 1

Again, only a limit. No limits for overclocking; set it to max.
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Core Current Limit: 300

Max Watt i can put on short and long is 255?(should i just put 255?)

Also i dont have ocre current limit
But it says Short (core)current limit:
And Long(core) Current limit

Both need to be set at 1/8 of some Amperes? left it at Auto cause i really dont know what to set these to would like help with that

Started like you sugested with a 0.005 Offset And Level 2.

Resulted in 1.248 vcor in cpu-z with small drops to 1.244. (Not 100% sure if these are correct on last 2 digits but like 99% sure not at home right now)

and i could get to 45 multiplier.

MAx temps 1 hour blend prime95:

72-74-72-69.

Tried to get higher. but stopt at 0.030 offset(resulting in 1.272 vcore) and prime would crash withing 1-2 minutes.

Should i keep going or just settle with 45 multiplier.

My ram runs at 2133 MHZ at 11-11-11-30-2n(XMP profile).

Thnx!


----------



## N3G4T1v3

Awesome guide, thanks

Very excited to try this out, got my Asrock z77 extreme 4, really keen to see if I can get my i5 to 4.5GHz, I'd be over the moon
(also to show my friends what an OC'd 2500k can do, see that they refuse to oc them, even lightly, pretty pointless to have a k version imo if they not ocing)


----------



## Caos

Hi, I have my asrock Z77 4 with a 3570k pro, upgrade to the latest bios 1.20, but in part I have only the option vcore offset and not the fixed version mode, the load-line calibration cpu brings auto, 100%, 50 % and 0%

I have to change motherboard?

thanks..


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3G4T1v3*
> 
> Awesome guide, thanks
> 
> Very excited to try this out, got my Asrock z77 extreme 4, really keen to see if I can get my i5 to 4.5GHz, I'd be over the moon
> (also to show my friends what an OC'd 2500k can do, see that they refuse to oc them, even lightly, pretty pointless to have a k version imo if they not ocing)


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> Hi, I have my asrock Z77 4 with a 3570k pro, upgrade to the latest bios 1.20, but in part I have only the option vcore offset and not the fixed version mode, the load-line calibration cpu brings auto, 100%, 50 % and 0%
> 
> I have to change motherboard?
> 
> thanks..


Don't change.

100% = Level 1 - Most vCore gain.
50% = Level 3 - Average vCore gain.
0% = Level 5 - LEast vCore gain.

If you don't have fixed, then just use offset. I prefer it anyways! Saves power!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> Hi, I have my asrock Z77 4 with a 3570k pro, upgrade to the latest bios 1.20, but in part I have only the option vcore offset and not the fixed version mode, the load-line calibration cpu brings auto, 100%, 50 % and 0%
> I have to change motherboard?
> thanks..


do you mean asrock z77 extreme 4 for cause if so you have no where near the newest bios...


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> Hi, I have my asrock Z77 4 with a 3570k pro, upgrade to the latest bios 1.20, but in part I have only the option vcore offset and not the fixed version mode, the load-line calibration cpu brings auto, 100%, 50 % and 0%
> I have to change motherboard?
> thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean asrock z77 extreme 4 for cause if so you have no where near the newest bios...
Click to expand...

I think he has the Micro one.

The latest for ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M is 1.20.

The latest for ASRock Z77 Extreme4 is 1.60.

*Look on the box of your mobo and see if it says Extreme4 or Extreme4-M, as it will make a big difference.*


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ah ok I didn't even know there was an M version of this board.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> do you mean asrock z77 extreme 4 for cause if so you have no where near the newest bios...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I think he has the Micro one.
> The latest for ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M is 1.20.
> The latest for ASRock Z77 Extreme4 is 1.60.
> *Look on the box of your mobo and see if it says Extreme4 or Extreme4-M, as it will make a big difference.*


I have the Asrock z77 pro 4, 4 pro for the last bios version is 1.20, not the M version

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Agreed.
> Don't change.
> 100% = Level 1 - Most vCore gain.
> 50% = Level 3 - Average vCore gain.
> 0% = Level 5 - LEast vCore gain.
> If you don't have fixed, then just use offset. I prefer it anyways! Saves power!


I have 50% = Level 3, offset -0.015 , in cpu z i vcore is 1.192 for OC 4.3, I can drop a bit but the offset to -0.020 or too little?

I can lower cpu pll voltage to 1.789?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey guys/kenny,
> 
> To start off, excellent guide. +rep
> 
> I actually have a few questions, as I am pretty new to this. I am using my sig rig.
> 
> I used your guide and it worked great. At the moment I am at 4.0 GHz @ 1.2V.The temps max at 71-78-76-72 during a Prime95 blend test for an hour. The Package temp is 79 if that means anything. I also ran IBT pm very high for 10 runs and the highest temps I got were 73-79-79-76 with a package temp of 85.
> 
> EDIT: I am now at 4.3 GHz @ 1.22V with a max temp of 74-85-84-77 on a high IBT for 10 runs.
> 
> *I am not looking to absolutely max the OC capability of the chip, but do whatever is perfectly safe to do.* What should my next step be? Should I increase the voltage or leave it? Should I change another value? These numbers don't seem to great, as I have seen many others getting 4.4 GHz with 1.2V and the same cooler.
> 
> I am also having some trouble with my RAM, which is in this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265910/samsung-2x4gb-asrock-z77-extreme4-help#post_17406158
> That may or may not be part of the issue, if there is one. _Screenshots of all of my settings may be found in that thread too (the CPU related ones might be moreso in the spoilers at the end_
> 
> Last thing that I can think of now... What's the best way to test for stability? I will be gaming mostly if that makes a difference. I have IBT, Prime95, and AIDA64. If you could mention the program and all the settings that would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Big Al


If you like the speed your computer runs at then leave it. It's all up to you where you stop. Some chips just don't do as good as others. Remember that IB is about 5-10% better clock per clock than SB. As for the 80C temps, its all good. The chip will not be harmed until 105C at which it will shut itself off and prevent any damage from occurring.

I would use Prime95 Custom Blend 80% of installed memory (no other apps running). I didn't find IBT to be that great at stability and produced much higher temps than Prime95 (and no app to-date has even came close to Prime95 temps).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skunt*
> 
> Hi used this guide yesterday to overclock my sig rig (+rep easy clean guide)!
> 
> just had some question i have Asus baord and these settings are diffrent there
> 
> Turbo Boost Power Limit: Manual
> Short: 500
> Long: 500
> Long Duration: 1
> 
> Again, only a limit. No limits for overclocking; set it to max.
> Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
> Core Current Limit: 300
> 
> Max Watt i can put on short and long is 255?(should i just put 255?)
> 
> Also i dont have ocre current limit
> But it says Short (core)current limit:
> And Long(core) Current limit
> 
> Both need to be set at 1/8 of some Amperes? left it at Auto cause i really dont know what to set these to would like help with that
> 
> Started like you sugested with a 0.005 Offset And Level 2.
> 
> Resulted in 1.248 vcor in cpu-z with small drops to 1.244. (Not 100% sure if these are correct on last 2 digits but like 99% sure not at home right now)
> 
> and i could get to 45 multiplier.
> 
> MAx temps 1 hour blend prime95:
> 
> 72-74-72-69.
> 
> Tried to get higher. but stopt at 0.030 offset(resulting in 1.272 vcore) and prime would crash withing 1-2 minutes.
> 
> Should i keep going or just settle with 45 multiplier.
> 
> My ram runs at 2133 MHZ at 11-11-11-30-2n(XMP profile).
> 
> Thnx!


Yep, just put it at max. I type in 3000 in all the fields and leave it at what it sets it too (in my case it was 500).
As for the Short/Long Current Limits: Set them to max too. Type in 3000 and then leave it to what it sets it too. They are merely limits used to amount of juice your system can use. It's like setting the max horsepower in a Viper to lower than what it can do... why would you ever do that?

Keep going! Max voltage is 1.52v and max temp is 105C. Any games you play won't come close to the Prime95 temperatures.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> do you mean asrock z77 extreme 4 for cause if so you have no where near the newest bios...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I think he has the Micro one.
> The latest for ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M is 1.20.
> The latest for ASRock Z77 Extreme4 is 1.60.
> *Look on the box of your mobo and see if it says Extreme4 or Extreme4-M, as it will make a big difference.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the Asrock z77 pro 4, 4 pro for the last bios version is 1.20, not the M version
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Agreed.
> Don't change.
> 100% = Level 1 - Most vCore gain.
> 50% = Level 3 - Average vCore gain.
> 0% = Level 5 - LEast vCore gain.
> If you don't have fixed, then just use offset. I prefer it anyways! Saves power!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 50% = Level 3, offset -0.015 , in cpu z i vcore is 1.192 for OC 4.3, I can drop a bit but the offset to -0.020 or too little?
> 
> I can lower cpu pll voltage to 1.789?
Click to expand...

You can lower the CPU PLL as low as 1.5v. But most think 1.7v is the sweer spot. As for the offset, you gotta test that out yourself. See if it is stable, if not try another offset.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

in my experience cpu PLL from 1.832 (auto for my bios @ 4.4) to 1.586 (lowest allowed) made maybe a 1c temp difference but also caused instability. the best way to lower temps is to use a higher llc level I think.. it will take slightly more voltage w/ a higher llc like 2-3 steps, like llc level 3 as opposed to 2. but the temps will also be around 5c lower.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> the best way to lower temps is to use a higher llc level I think.. it will take slightly more voltage w/ a higher llc like 2-3 steps, like llc level 3 as opposed to 2. but the temps will also be around 5c lower.


This is what I noticed as well.

Find the ratio you want, use the highest LLC load line you can, and find lowest offset possible to get stability.

For me it goes like this:

4.3 can use level 5
4.4 needs at least level 4
4.5 needs at least level 3

others are probably different though.


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys,

Doing some OCing with my new 3570k and not sure whether to set the vcore to offset or fixed. I currently have it fixed at 1.22V.

If I should change it, what would I change it to? (I have never used offset).

Thanks in advance!

This is my sig rig if that helps.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Doing some OCing with my new 3570k and not sure whether to set the vcore to offset or fixed. I currently have it fixed at 1.22V.
> If I should change it, what would I change it to? (I have never used offset).
> Thanks in advance!
> This is my sig rig if that helps.


I personally like Offset better...


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I personally like Offset better...


Is there any advantage?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Is there any advantage?


I feel (based on my testing) like I can use less voltage (less heat) for the same overclock compared to fixed mode. But I'll let someone else confirm.

I also like letting my CPU use less voltage/heat when it doesn't need it...fixed mode won't allow that.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I feel (based on my testing) like I can use less voltage (less heat) for the same overclock compared to fixed mode. But I'll let someone else confirm.
> I also like letting my CPU use less voltage/heat when it doesn't need it...fixed mode won't allow that.


Wait, so offset allows for lower voltage at lower clocks while the fixed doesn't?

What offset settings would I have to make 1.22V on fixed?

Thanks for the info +rep


----------



## Xeby

Couple questions following this guide, my settings even for an asrock are a bit different it seems. I don't have the option for Turbo Boost Power Limit or Core Current Limit, but I do have Primary Plane and Secondary Plane Current Limit.

I have attached a picture of my BIOS screen after I have changed the settings to what I think they are supposed to be, could someone give it a quick look and let me know if I'm ready for the next step?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Wait, so offset allows for lower voltage at lower clocks while the fixed doesn't?
> What offset settings would I have to make 1.22V on fixed?
> Thanks for the info +rep


As far as I know yup! Offset will allow your CPU to go down to like 1.6ghz when you don't really need full power (ie: web surfing)..in turn it will also use less voltage and heat, since it doesn't need as much. When gaming it will boost everything up: voltage, speed, heat.

With fix voltage..you will always be on 1.22V and generating the same amount of heat, regardless of what you are doing...or what speed you are running at.


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> Couple questions following this guide, my settings even for an asrock are a bit different it seems. I don't have the option for Turbo Boost Power Limit or Core Current Limit, but I do have Primary Plane and Secondary Plane Current Limit.
> I have attached a picture of my BIOS screen after I have changed the settings to what I think they are supposed to be, could someone give it a quick look and let me know if I'm ready for the next step?
> -snip


Ok I'm going to answer my own question and say that something is horribly wrong with those settings because when I tried them, the computer restarted and gave me Dr. Debug error 55 No Memory installed, wouldn't post, and then kept resetting itself untill I cleared the CMOS and loaded the BIOS defaults so....I'm horribly lost here, any ideas?


----------



## Skunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeby*
> 
> Ok I'm going to answer my own question and say that something is horribly wrong with those settings because when I tried them, the computer restarted and gave me Dr. Debug error 55 No Memory installed, wouldn't post, and then kept resetting itself untill I cleared the CMOS and loaded the BIOS defaults so....I'm horribly lost here, any ideas?


Put max in those like kenny suggested just type 300000 and enter and it will go to max!









Am now at 4.7 GHZ. 1.384 vcor(offset +0.085). switched to level 3 seems better for me

Temps(just 5minute stable will do the hour later on. 82-86-82-80


----------



## skyn3t

my Vcore idle voltage changes to 1.096v to 1.104 @ 1600MHz it is normal or it should be lower?


----------



## Xeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skunt*
> 
> Put max in those like kenny suggested just type 300000 and enter and it will go to max!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am now at 4.7 GHZ. 1.384 vcor(offset +0.085). switched to level 3 seems better for me
> Temps(just 5minute stable will do the hour later on. 82-86-82-80


That doesn't really address my problem. The issue is the guide is out of date it seems, which has been updated as it says it is out of date. it seems that perhaps the latest FW update has changed some settings available but they don't match up to what the guide is saying so I'm uncertain of exactly what to put in as a first time overclocker.


----------



## Yosarian

*"At this point, I feel like I am capped at 4.2GHz and no matter what values I try (I get a lot of BSOD's if I try to increase my processor speed or voltages) I can't hit the 4.5GHz I want."*

I used this guide and was able to reach a "*stable*" 4.2GHz, however I feel like the guide on this thread is a little outdated since there has been new updates to the ASROCK bios.

One example would be:
*Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M*
Original Bios: 1.00

Currently Running: Bios 1.20 Released on: 5/23/2012
(I noticed a couple values "missing" on the BIOS as soon as I updated to 1.20, but can't pin point them)
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4-M/?cat=Download&o=BIOS

*Overclocked to: 4.2GHz*
CPU Voltage Offset +0.50v | Core Voltage 1.24v

*Prime95 temps after 8 Hours:*
79°C 83°C 82°C 79°C

*Cooler:*
Noctua NH-U9B SE2 CPU Cooler

*Here is my CPU-Z Validation:*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2397141
Here are some screenshots from BIOS 1.20 (I would really appreciate your input and criticism)


----------



## kennyparker1337

@Yosarian

This new UEFI was just released not to long ago. I have just updated to it and I am in the proccesss of updating the guide. I have already added a bunch of new content.

Your overclock looks fine to me. I have yet to get my hands on an Ivy Bridge chip, so I can't comment on it much further. 4.2GHz should be equivalent to 4.5GHz on a Sandy Bridge chip. Thats a really nice OC.


----------



## Yosarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> @Yosarian
> This new UEFI was just released not to long ago. I have just updated to it and I am in the proccesss of updating the guide. I have already added a bunch of new content.
> Your overclock looks fine to me. I have yet to get my hands on an Ivy Bridge chip, so I can't comment on it much further. 4.2GHz should be equivalent to 4.5GHz on a Sandy Bridge chip. Thats a really nice OC.


*This new UEFI was just released not to long ago. I have just updated to it and I am in the proccesss of updating the guide.*
I look forward to the updated guide!

*Your overclock looks fine to me. I have yet to get my hands on an Ivy Bridge chip, so I can't comment on it much further. . Thats a really nice OC.*
Thank you! If anything, my only concern then at this point is either lowering the temperatures through voltages, but like I said I feel my OC is stable enough for normal use.
(I don't know if upgrading to a close loop water cooling, or a more expensive air cooler will help at this point?)

*4.2GHz should be equivalent to 4.5GHz on a Sandy Bridge chip*
Totally forgot about that, true indeed!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yosarian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> @Yosarian
> This new UEFI was just released not to long ago. I have just updated to it and I am in the proccesss of updating the guide. I have already added a bunch of new content.
> Your overclock looks fine to me. I have yet to get my hands on an Ivy Bridge chip, so I can't comment on it much further. 4.2GHz should be equivalent to 4.5GHz on a Sandy Bridge chip. Thats a really nice OC.
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't know if upgrading to a close loop water cooling, or a more expensive air cooler will help at this point?)
Click to expand...

It should help, but only get it if you *really* can spend the money. It won't be like getting a new CPU.


----------



## Skunt

Meh cant get my 4.7 Stable(3770K) Prime crashes around 45 minutes in

Temps 85-89-85-83 vCore 1.368

Not really comfortable with putting more vcore and higher tems(dont want to go over 90c tbh).

So i will try to get my 4.6 Stable instead.


----------



## skyn3t

hey guys just a quick update before a leave for work my 3570k is running @ 4.5MHz on 1.24v, Prime 95 still running for 5 hours and Max temp is
62-65-66-61 , i will going to leave it running all day till a get home ( please don't crash on me Black Hawk Down )







and i will post all my config.


----------



## malikq86

^ very nice temps for 4.5ghz







...i would hit like mid to high 80s


----------



## malikq86

This might be helpful for some people as well.

Offset Mode Guide: http://forum.overclock3d.net/index.php?/topic/39090-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread/


----------



## skyn3t

I will going to call home today around 12 to 2:00pm to see if my rig still up and running prime 95 my hope is my rig still running :-D


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I will going to call home today around 12 to 2:00pm to see if my rig still up and running prime 95 my hope is my rig still running :-D


i left my rig on Prime95 this morning also...it seemed to high about 80C 30 minutes in...I hope it's not burning when I get home.... (>.<)

im scccaaareeedddd...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> i left my rig on Prime95 this morning also...it seemed to high about 80C 30 minutes in...I hope it's not burning when I get home.... (>.<)
> im scccaaareeedddd...


let's have some fate together I think we are in the same boat but me with lowest temp :-D


----------



## skyn3t

hey guys I had to upload this photo to my SkyDrive since I'm on windows phone I cannot do much but here we go and prime is running for about 11 hours

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=2C714E6357200905!266&authkey=!AJxsYm94PJ2ROxw


----------



## kennyparker1337

*Just finished updating the entire guide.

*

Added in a bunch more settings.
Updated the readability in the Settings section.
Updated pictures to reflect the new BIOS update.
Revised entire Overclocking section to be more understandable.
Added in Ivy Bridge BSOD list.
*Updated the Overclocking section to use Turbo Boost instead of Offset. This will decrease the voltage even further on idle and save even more power.*










_An upcoming section "Voltages" will be added to the guide to display the min/max/recommended setting for each voltage._


----------



## malikq86

^ Awesome! Thanks man!


----------



## malikq86

Hey Kenny - I noticed you added (i think) info about tweaking Turbo Boost for overclocking..what is this exactly? and how does it related to LLC and offsetting? I haven't touched Turbo Boost at all..I think it's always been set on "Auto" in all my testing.


----------



## Yosarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hey guys I had to upload this photo to my SkyDrive since I'm on windows phone I cannot do much but here we go and prime is running for about 11 hours
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=2C714E6357200905!266&authkey=!AJxsYm94PJ2ROxw


motherofgod.jpg

Those are beautiful temps. May I ask what voltage/cooling solution are you using?

Nevermind, you are running WATER









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> *Just finished updating the entire guide.
> *
> 
> Added in a bunch more settings.
> Updated the readability in the Settings section.
> Updated pictures to reflect the new BIOS update.
> Revised entire Overclocking section to be more understandable.
> Added in Ivy Bridge BSOD list.
> *Updated the Overclocking section to use Turbo Boost instead of Offset. This will decrease the voltage even further on idle and save even more power.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _An upcoming section "Voltages" will be added to the guide to display the min/max/recommended setting for each voltage._


Thank you Kenny! I will check those settings out tonight.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Hey Kenny - I noticed you added (i think) info about tweaking Turbo Boost for overclocking..what is this exactly? and how does it related to LLC and offsetting? I haven't touched Turbo Boost at all..I think it's always been set on "Auto" in all my testing.


I added a description in the guide.
Quote:


> Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled
> ~This lets us use Additional Turbo Voltage.
> 
> Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004v
> ~This setting will be changed later.
> ~This is just like the Offset but works ONLY when the CPU is not in idle state.
> ~The Offset works ALL the time, even at idle. This setting will allow you to keep a low Offset, and low idle voltage, while still getting the Vcore boost needed for full speed.


The Offset will raise your voltage by that amount even by idle. By using Turbo Boost instead, you raise it only during load like intended. Keeping idle voltage to a bare minimum.


----------



## malikq86

^ Thanks! I missed that.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> The Offset will raise your voltage by that amount even by idle. By using Turbo Boost instead, you raise it only during load like intended. Keeping idle voltage to a bare minimum.


OK that got me thinking....

Right now I am running a stable OC of 4.4ghz, using Level 4 LLC with -0.005 Offset..load voltage is only 1.168..max load temp is 80C.

Now if I want to use Turbo Boost...my settings would be like this:

Ratio: 44
LLC: Level 4
Turbo Boost: -0.005
Offset: -0.020

something like that right??

How exactly would you test for a stable idle voltage?? I mean..if you are able to log into Windows...that can't be enough (or is it)...and you can't use Prime95 either...that would defeat the point. You know what I mean?


----------



## skyn3t

Yes 3570k 4.5MHz @ 1.24v stable, Prime95 running for 15H:58M and below the proof off course. now i have to stop it and install this Down Below


----------



## malikq86

Ok so..I've achieved 4.4ghz stability..however, max temp in Prime95 (12 hours) was 80C and in IBT (10 rounds, very high) it was 85C.....what do you guys think? Am I *100% fine* with this OC ?? or should I lower my overclock settings?


----------



## pedokuma

I am wondering is there anything wrong with my set up .
Current Set up
Ratio : 42
C1es:enabled
C3/6:disabled
LLC : Level 2
Offset : -0.105
On load voltage is around 1.176 - 1.184, running stable with max temp of 71

But when I increase my LLC as followed
Ratio : 42
LLC: Level 3
Offset: -0.100
On load voltage is 1.24, running stable with max temp of 84

I am wondering why with a higher LLC, my voltage on load is so different when a higher LLC should improve temp. Will push higher when I figure out what is wrong with this.

Gonna mess around with turbo boost offset later.
Thank You for the help.
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## malikq86

Quick Question - So I've been doing A LOT of OC tweaking....but realized I left *"Long Duration Power Limit"* and *"Short Duration Power Limit"* on *"Auto"*.

How bad is that? Would I be seeing different OC results if I had set this to "Max" ?? Just wondering if I should redo some of my tests....or won't make a difference?

Current Stabilized Settings:

*Ratio:* x44
*LLC Line:* Level 4
*Offset:* -0.005
*Max Temp:* 80C in Prime95, 85C in IBT
*Load Voltage:* 1.168

*Prime95*: Passed 12 hours of (90% RAM) Temps: 76-79-81-72
*IBT:* Passed 50 rounds (maximum RAM)


----------



## xNAPx

i have a question: what is better to raise up for overclock in offset mode, just the offset, a mix between the offset and turbo voltage, or just the turbo voltage?


----------



## Brian18741

+rep

great job on the guide and the update makes it read a lot easier, nice work!

I've been trying out OCing for the first time over the last few days. I followed the guide as close as I could an think I'm doing ok.

Using i5 3570k and AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 with H100 liquid cooler.

After 1 hour of blend on Prime I was getting 4.5GHz at 1.192v (occasionally dropping to 1.184v). Offset is +0.010 and average temp across the 4 cores was 67°C.

I'll run it again tomorrow and get some screen shots but do these settings look ok?


----------



## malikq86

*Can anyone explain this:*

This is weird....my load voltage changed...i went in game and had CPU-Z running...the the voltage hit 1.2v...however, votlage was mostly always 1.168 in Prime95. Anyone know what caused this? I also ran Prime95 again..voltage seems slightly higher as well...1.176 or something.

FYI - I had dual monitors...now I am using single. Using GTX 570.


----------



## tootercomputer

Have not received any emails of late from this thread. I thought it had died, I guess not. Still curious how people are OCing their systems.


----------



## d4rkr4in

I got 0x7E when I was on the step "warming up"...I decided to change the turbo boost back to 0.004v since it wasn't really helping and crank up the vcore, since I had gotten errors saying my vcore wasn't enough according to the bsod. Once I cranked it up, I got 0xFC. Anyone have any idea what that means? It's not even listed on the bsod sheet. I think I'm stuck at 4.5.


----------



## xNAPx

i was wondering if raise the turbo voltage is effectively better than raise offset for overcloking, in my opinion raise the voltage with turbo get the system pretty instable despite of the vcore you're using, with linx i got a lot of bsod @4,7ghz just raising up the turbo and leave the offset +0,005. in my last attempt the system restarted after 4/5 linx cycles, no bsod just restarted, so i think i should raise up the vcore again, who has the [email protected],7ghz could share his own voltages? i mean pll, vtt and so on? llc level? PLL overvoltage should be enable or not?


----------



## malikq86

Any of you guys here is using "*Additional Turbo Voltage*" ??? I've never try it...and unsure how the voltage adds up with offset...but I read this from the Sandy Bridge thread..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> When I drop offset by 0.020, I raise turbo voltage by 0.040 and it matches. Similarly, I drop offset by 0.040 then I add 0.080 for turbo and of course for 0.080 drop in offset, then I add 0.160 turbo voltage. Everything remains the same (app load volt and prime volt), except of course idle volts go down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I run LLC on HIGH so when I have my offset at 0.120 I get:
> 1.112v idle, 1.456v on IBT and 1.424v prime
> If I put offset down by .020 and add additional turbo by .040:
> 1.088 idle, all other values remain the same.
> offset down by .040 and additional turbo up by .080:
> 1.064 idle, all other values remain the same.
> offset down by .080 and additional turbo up by .160:
> 1.032 idle, all other values remain the same.
> So in the end I had my LLC on HIGH and offset down to 0.040 with same volts everywhere (except when idling). Worth noting here is that raising offset by as little as 0.005 now has a large increase on vcore (as it's combined with additional turbo volts).


So I guess it takes Offset into account...I might try this next week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> i was wondering if raise the turbo voltage is effectively better than raise offset for overcloking, in my opinion raise the voltage with turbo get the system pretty instable despite of the vcore you're using, with linx i got a lot of bsod @4,7ghz just raising up the turbo and leave the offset +0,005. in my last attempt the system restarted after 4/5 linx cycles, no bsod just restarted, so i think i should raise up the vcore again, who has the [email protected],7ghz could share his own voltages? i mean pll, vtt and so on? llc level? PLL overvoltage should be enable or not?


Let me know how this goes...I'm not comfortable with Additional Turbo Voltage yet...

Were you able to get stable OC without Additional Turbo Voltage before? And only when you started using it...it be unstable?


----------



## jonashendrickx

I made a stable OC with additional turbo voltage:

i5-2500k on Z77 Extreme4

Additional Turbovoltage +0.020v
Offset -0.020v
Loadline calibration level 3

4.5GHz @ 1.344v is the result.

Did 10 runs of linx using all memory.

What you can do it disable turbo boost first. Then find the lowest stable offset by prime95 blend or linx.
Don't forget to make sure 1600mhz is stable as well. To do that you can leave it idle. Or force 1600mhz and stress test that.

When you find your lowest stable offset do this:

Target your favorite multiplier, and start raising the additional turbovoltage.

Done.

My method works pretty well. Only takes little more time. I am going to see how this turns out after running it for one week. I personally think it's better this way.

The only thing you have to look out for is that you want to make a good safety zone also. I have -0.02v as offset and started from there. I know I could take -0.05v. But I think this is safer.


----------



## malikq86

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> I made a stable OC with additional turbo voltage:
> i5-2500k on Z77 Extreme4
> Additional Turbovoltage +0.020v
> Offset -0.020v
> Loadline calibration level 3
> 4.5GHz @ 1.344v is the result.
> Did 10 runs of linx using all memory.
> What you can do it disable turbo boost first. Then find the lowest stable offset by prime95 blend or linx.
> Don't forget to make sure 1600mhz is stable as well. To do that you can leave it idle. Or force 1600mhz and stress test that.
> When you find your lowest stable offset do this:
> Target your favorite multiplier, and start raising the additional turbovoltage.
> Done.
> My method works pretty well. Only takes little more time. I am going to see how this turns out after running it for one week. I personally think it's better this way.






OK that makes sense, I like the approach...I'll give that a try next week.

1 thing though - can you explain "lowest stable offset by prime95 or linx." ?? Doesn't that test load and not idle....

My lowest offset right now is Level 4 with Offest at -0.005...but that is for 12 hours of Prime95 at load.

*EDIT:* Nvm...you said "disable" turbo boost at first...ok that makes sense...lol

_Would you said that using "Additional Turbo Voltage" would just reduce idle temps/voltage but not reduce load temps?_


----------



## travi2004

I recently just used the guide and it seems I cant get over 4.6. Im currently at +50mv and did try going +100mv which did nothing, (im just worried on the voltage mainly of being too high after +100mv).

I am using a Pro3 Gen3 and it seems I dont ahve all the setting the guide states. What info would all of you need to help me push it further.

My current temps on prime95 blend are maxed at 64c


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travi2004*
> 
> I recently just used the guide and it seems I cant get over 4.6. Im currently at +50mv and did try going +100mv which did nothing, (im just worried on the voltage mainly of being too high after +100mv).
> I am using a Pro3 Gen3 and it seems I dont ahve all the setting the guide states. What info would all of you need to help me push it further.
> My current temps on prime95 blend are maxed at 64c


can you fill this out it will help us to give you some advice Create RiG, its show your SiG below on each post you do this way we all know what type of hardware you are using.

Hey Guys i had made some Bios changes and my Idle temp seems to change to 1.016 and temps looks the same to me but at least voltage are low now, i'm running IBT in all stress level highest temp are 61-64-66-61 @ 4.5MHz with 1.2V and still going strong the tests, as soon I'm done with IBT i will going to run SuperPI and later on Prime95 overnight. I'm work in to get lower temps and voltages now on 4.5MHz.








before i finished my post i just had BSOD. let me check it BRB

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
*BCCode: 3b*
BCP1: 00000000C0000005
BCP2: FFFFF80003291EE4
BCP3: FFFFF8800A5BDD20
BCP4: 0000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7600
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 256_1

*Need to Add more Vcore*


----------



## xNAPx

i dunno yet i'm testing the cpu with offset when i'll pass 5cycles linx i'll do the same with turbo voltage instead of offset and see if something goes wrong with this.

anyway for high overclock do you guys advice llc setted on level 2? i use this now but i would like to know if level 1 is dangerous the same in offset mode, or if it can be considered ok according to turbo voltage raising


----------



## skyn3t

so i have done all IBT Stress Level and below are my info 4.5MHz @ 1.2V offset 0.010 the rest of the conf i ill post later and my temps are very good now its time to run some SPI and Prime95




SPI- 8M test
4.5MHz voltage Jump to 1.232 to 1.240


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> +rep
> great job on the guide and the update makes it read a lot easier, nice work!
> I've been trying out OCing for the first time over the last few days. I followed the guide as close as I could an think I'm doing ok.
> Using i5 3570k and AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 with H100 liquid cooler.
> After 1 hour of blend on Prime I was getting 4.5GHz at 1.192v (occasionally dropping to 1.184v). Offset is +0.010 and average temp across the 4 cores was 67°C.
> I'll run it again tomorrow and get some screen shots but do these settings look ok?


Am I right in saying that in offset mode, each multiplier has a voltage range it automatically assigns and by adjusting the offset your can manually tweak it up or down?

I thought I had my OC stable but I BSOD'd mid game earlier but it was gone before I could see the code.

Looking at the Ivy Stable club all the stable OC's have much higher voltage than mine 1.28 - 1.3 volts. How can I get my voltage up there on offset mode if the mobo automatically assigns it?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Am I right in saying that in offset mode, each multiplier has a voltage range it automatically assigns and by adjusting the offset your can manually tweak it up or down?
> I thought I had my OC stable but I BSOD'd mid game earlier but it was gone before I could see the code.
> Looking at the Ivy Stable club all the stable OC's have much higher voltage than mine 1.28 - 1.3 volts. How can I get my voltage up there on offset mode if the mobo automatically assigns it?


you had BSOD because the Vcore was too low My BSOD check it out you need to up this a notch and see how its goes. with that kinda Vcore you will going to have BSOD

I just passed the SPI 32M test and my voltage had jumped 1.232v to 1.240v



now its time to run some Prime95


----------



## Brian18741

Thanks for the reply!

Thats what I thought but I don't seem to be able to adjust the vcore whilst in offset mode, just the offset


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> Thats what I thought but I don't seem to be able to adjust the vcore whilst in offset mode, just the offset


hang in there I'm going to boot into my Bios and take some SS brb then you can compare with your settings


----------



## Brian18741

thank you, I'm just doing the same ...


----------



## Schmuckley

good job on the guide :







: However..adding some IMC voltage helps people get stable..
I usually do around 1.11-1.14
People with more than 2 sticks of RAM may need more..
up to 1.19 (usually if it's not stable by then..change something else)


----------



## travi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> can you fill this out it will help us to give you some advice Create RiG, its show your SiG below on each post you do this way we all know what type of hardware you are using.
> Hey Guys i had made some Bios changes and my Idle temp seems to change to 1.016 and temps looks the same to me but at least voltage are low now, i'm running IBT in all stress level highest temp are 61-64-66-61 @ 4.5MHz with 1.2V and still going strong the tests, as soon I'm done with IBT i will going to run SuperPI and later on Prime95 overnight. I'm work in to get lower temps and voltages now on 4.5MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before i finished my post i just had BSOD. let me check it BRB
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
> OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
> Locale ID: 1033
> Additional information about the problem:
> *BCCode: 3b*
> BCP1: 00000000C0000005
> BCP2: FFFFF80003291EE4
> BCP3: FFFFF8800A5BDD20
> BCP4: 0000000000000000
> OS Version: 6_1_7600
> Service Pack: 0_0
> Product: 256_1
> *Need to Add more Vcore*


fill what out?


----------



## xNAPx

what is IMC?

Anyway i got stable even with turbo voltage mode at the pretty same voltage (4,[email protected]) but i experienced a little difference between the two modes, with turbo volt method i got 125gflops in linx, with offset mode i got 126gflops(or 127 sometimes)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travi2004*
> 
> fill what out?


This Make sure you hit save till the end .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> what is IMC?
> Anyway i got stable even with turbo voltage mode at the pretty same voltage (4,[email protected]) but i experienced a little difference between the two modes, with turbo volt method i got 125gflops in linx, with offset mode i got 126gflops(or 127 sometimes)


Nice job and here we go i had not done Prime95 yet but i had done all IBT test and passes and all SPI test and passed for about 1 hour and 30 min testing i just had a crash on my Offset 0.004 and i upped a bit to 0.010v and done no crash at all this all i have for now and like i said ^^









as you can see the time clock below this pics was taken early but this settings still the same.


----------



## xNAPx

how do you get bios screenshots?


----------



## Xenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> how do you get bios screenshots?


F12, but you have to put in a usb drive/stick.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> how do you get bios screenshots?


stick a USB drive into USB port and boot into bios and hit F12 all screenshot will be save in the USB drive


----------



## Brian18741

Booting up with your settings now dude, fingers crossed .....

:EDIT: I'm still only getting 1.152 - 1.160 volts under full load .....


----------



## Xenius

I really don't know why you guys have such a low vCore while at 4.5k; Im running sandy bridge at 4.5k with a vCore of 1.350-1.360...

Is it just the Ivy bridge that uses less or my OC.. I can't get any lower then -0.010 offset otherwise i get BSOD.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Booting up with your settings now dude, fingers crossed .....
> :EDIT: I'm still only getting 1.152 - 1.160 volts under full load .....










have you check all my settings? revise it ....


----------



## Brian18741

Just went through it again. It's a carbon copy of what i can see from you SS. Same problem, vcore around 1.16v


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Just went through it again. It's a carbon copy of what i can see from you SS. Same problem, vcore around 1.16v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's weird quick question is your mobo is the ASrock z77 extreme4 or ASrock z77 extreme4-M Hey if do a quick look in my second SS and you will see what is wrong you have

Primary Plane and Secondary Plane set in AUTO


----------



## Brian18741

It is the Extreme 4.

Primary Plane and Secondary Plane set to 500 now. Should they be set to auto?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> It is the Extreme 4.
> Primary Plane and Secondary Plane set to 500 now. Should they be set to auto?


if you want to use the same profile and get some close result you have to follow the SS







now is you Vcore still the same or what?


----------



## Brian18741

Yea man, those screen shots I took were before I changed BIOS to match yours. Same low vcore. Just updated BIOS version to 1.4, gonna give it a go again and see what happens


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Yea man, those screen shots I took were before I changed BIOS to match yours. Same low vcore. Just updated BIOS version to 1.4, gonna give it a go again and see what happens


here what i found into your bios you had not updated all settings

addicitional turbo volta set to 0.004
Long duration maitaine set to 1s
CPU Load Line Calibration set to level 3

PS: 1 hour and 5 min Prime95 still running and I'm on
4.5MHz @ 1.2v
Turbo Voltage set to 0.004
offset set to 0.010
C1E Enable all others C is disable
LLC Level 3


----------



## xNAPx

i want to share with you my settings to be stable @ 4,7Ghz stay tuned


----------



## Brian18741

Ok here is exactly what I have right now .... same low vcore











Thank you for taking the time to help btw, it's great appreciated!


----------



## xNAPx

My Bios settings for 4,7Ghz Turbo voltage stable


----------



## Brian18741

Thanks for uploading that xNAPx but it seams to me to be the same as mine pretty much, gonna try changing the additional turbo voltage to match yours, brb with results!

:EDIT: Ah now we're getting somewhere. 1.256v 100% load at 4.5GHz ...... prime is running now


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> My Bios settings for 4,7Ghz Turbo voltage stable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what is your load voltage and temps ? screen shot will be very welcome. how long as your stable test and what software you used?

PS: I'm running prime95 for about 2 hours and system still stable 4.5 @ 1.2v temps are 62-65-66-61 looks like i found my sweet spot in my 3570k


----------



## xNAPx

this could be not nice for you guys because i'm a little crazy hahah, anyway i run 5 linx cycles at memory all, voltage is 1,368v (i merged offset and turbo to get exactly that voltage) and now the temperatures.... 95-102-101-96


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> this could be not nice for you guys because i'm a little crazy hahah, anyway i run 5 linx cycles at memory all, voltage is 1,368v (i merged offset and turbo to get exactly that voltage) and now the temperatures.... 95-102-101-96


unplug it unplug it now you that cpu its about to fry and blow in your face


----------



## xNAPx

naaaah the tjmax is 105....


----------



## xNAPx

Anyway here are scrrenshots





Linx is very bastard test, give you a lot of bsod and crash when you pass 5 linx cycles you can say you're pretty stable for any use, and also linx give you the opportunity to know the real limit of your cpu, mine is 4,7Ghz i can't go further unless i spent more money in cooling (better thermal paste, better waterblock... ihs removal







)

in prime i actually running at 84-86-87-80 degrees


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> Anyway here are scrrenshots
> 
> 
> Linx is very bastard test, give you a lot of bsod and crash when you pass 5 linx cycles you can say you're pretty stable for any use, and also linx give you the opportunity to know the real limit of your cpu, mine is 4,7Ghz i can't go further unless i spent more money in cooling (better thermal paste, better waterblock... ihs removal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> in prime i actually running at 84-86-87-80 degrees


in what i know your temps are 105 this is no Tjmax, TJMAX are the numbers on top OMG


----------



## xNAPx

??? which numbers?


----------



## Brian18741

Ok .... 1 hour down using xNapx's settings, looking good so far. Gonna try leave prime run for the night and try out a few games tomorrow before I get too excited tho!

+rep to you both for your help guys!


----------



## =Tac=

My be a silly question but having being that this is my first Intel build, does the core voltage increase when you increase your multiplier? Was at 1.08 at stock, working my way up and at 37x my voltage is now showing 1.184 - 1.192.


----------



## xNAPx

yeah the vcore voltage raise up according to the needs of your cpu, that's on default value, in overclock it's a little bit different
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Ok .... 1 hour down using xNapx's settings, looking good so far. Gonna try leave prime run for the night and try out a few games tomorrow before I get too excited tho!
> +rep to you both for your help guys!
Click to expand...











1 Hour Prime Blend


----------



## travi2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This Make sure you hit save till the end .
> Nice job and here we go i had not done Prime95 yet but i had done all IBT test and passes and all SPI test and passed for about 1 hour and 30 min testing i just had a crash on my Offset 0.004 and i upped a bit to 0.010v and done no crash at all this all i have for now and like i said ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see the time clock below this pics was taken early but this settings still the same.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This Make sure you hit save till the end .
> Nice job and here we go i had not done Prime95 yet but i had done all IBT test and passes and all SPI test and passed for about 1 hour and 30 min testing i just had a crash on my Offset 0.004 and i upped a bit to 0.010v and done no crash at all this all i have for now and like i said ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see the time clock below this pics was taken early but this settings still the same.


I already had one set up *here*


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> yeah the vcore voltage raise up according to the needs of your cpu, that's on default value, in overclock it's a little bit different


Cool thanks.

Worked my way up to 4.5 @ 1.240 volts. Had to bump the offset up one to boot at 4.5 and been running prime for about 20 minutes now. Highest temp is 74* and if it holds for about an hour or so I'll get ahead and leave it on overnight, if not, gonna go at it again some time tomorrow.


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Cool thanks.
> Worked my way up to 4.5 @ 1.240 volts. Had to bump the offset up one to boot at 4.5 and been running prime for about 20 minutes now. Highest temp is 74* and if it holds for about an hour or so I'll get ahead and leave it on overnight, if not, gonna go at it again some time tomorrow.


use turbo voltage for overclocking if u make use of speedstep idle settings, in this way u can save more power because vcore goes stock when cpu is idle

I'm Trying overclocking my ram now i found stability. i have 16gb some new trident x @2400 1.65v 10-12-12-31

I'm trying @1.65 10-11-12-31


----------



## ctrlbrk

Hi guys,

I have:
ASRock Z77 Extreme 9
i7 2700k
32GB (4x8) G.Skill Trident X DDR3-2400
Corsair H100 in push/pull
Radeon HD 7870
Corsair HX850
(2) Crucial M4 SSD RAID 0

And I am trying to achieve a stable 5.0ghz overclock.

Here is my CPU-Z under prime95 load:










CoreTemp after running for 20 minutes or so:










Voltages and such:



















The Turbo offset isn't listed it seems, but I think I have it at 0.90v from memory. I am using level 3 on the boost and everything else is auto.

I can not quite get a stable overclock. Sometimes it will run for 3 hours before an error, other times 10 minutes. I am looking for suggestions on how to tweak the rest of the options on this board to get me to 5.0ghz.

Last, this board is advertised as supporting DDR3-2400 yet it doesn't? I am running latest BIOS firmware. XMP profile is correct, but the highest I can select is DDR3-2133?

Thx


----------



## Brian18741

Looks like I might be onto a winner! Passed 12 hours of prime. I accidently closed Real Temp about 1 hour and 20 min into the test but you can see on Prime the time the workers started and I took a second screen shot when I stopped them so you can see in prime also the time running. 12 hours 16 minutes, 0 errors, 0 warnings. Max temps 69 - 74 - 75 - 69°C

Gonna give it a real test and play some CPU heavy games for a while, will report back later!


----------



## =Tac=

Well 4.5 failed over night, dropped it back down to 42x and kept the same volts for now. Was stable for an hour this morning, ran Prime again for near 2 hours with 75% load on the ram too.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian18741*
> 
> Looks like I might be onto a winner! Passed 12 hours of prime. I accidently closed Real Temp about 1 hour and 20 min into the test but you can see on Prime the time the workers started and I took a second screen shot when I stopped them so you can see in prime also the time running. 12 hours 16 minutes, 0 errors, 0 warnings. Max temps 69 - 74 - 75 - 69°C
> Gonna give it a real test and play some CPU heavy games for a while, will report back later!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great work







now its time to raise the core a bit moar let go to 4.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Well 4.5 failed over night, dropped it back down to 42x and kept the same volts for now. Was stable for an hour this morning, ran Prime again for near 2 hours with 75% load on the ram too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey =Tac= take a look in couple post back you will find some settings that may help you to get 4.5 stable last night Me skyn3t, Brian18741 and xNAPx we owned about four pages one after another







was it was fan and now everyone has a Glorious stable 4.5







go back and see i had put as much information i could and not forget to mention the OP kennyparker1337 he did a great Job







he did some update on he's GUIDE.


----------



## Xenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenius*
> 
> I really don't know why you guys have such a low vCore while at 4.5k; Im running sandy bridge at 4.5k with a vCore of 1.350-1.360...
> Is it just the Ivy bridge that uses less or my OC.. I can't get any lower then *+*0.015 offset otherwise i get BSOD.


Bump!


----------



## zaodrze244

4600 Ivy needs a lot of V

http://min.us/mepITH5zR


----------



## littlejth

Hey all, I've got a problem I hope someone can help me with. I have an ASRock P67 Pro3 with an Intel i5 2500k. The problems are that the settings in my BIOS will not let me go above 37 for a multiplier. The multiplier setting also doesn't save when I go into Windows; it will start running at the higher clock, but if I run something like Prime 95 it will run at the stock clock until I stop utilizing 100% of my CPU. After that, it will step up to the higher multipliers again.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> 4600 Ivy needs a lot of V
> http://min.us/mepITH5zR


try low your offset it target to 0.100V it kinda high set it to 0.050v and your temps will be lowers a bit and from the Offset below set everything to auto.


----------



## xNAPx

if i can give you some advice, try to get stable first with fixed voltage and llc 1 to find the exact vcore you need at certain frequency, then once you find it try to get the same voltage in offset mode working on turbo voltage


----------



## smex

hey people.. pls feel free to share your experience and settings in theese templates to make OCing more easy
http://www.overclock.net/t/1262302/asrock-z77-24-7-club#post_17338345
ty


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> try low your offset it target to 0.100V it kinda high set it to 0.050v and your temps will be lowers a bit and from the Offset below set everything to auto.


thanks, but unfortunately it does not work. my cpu needs a lot of v to act ...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> thanks, but unfortunately it does not work. my cpu needs a lot of v to act ...


have you try my settings or even try to run it @ 4.5 till you get stable ? if not try that and then move on to 4.6 or 4.X . this way you will have time to know you cpu better. trust me.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> have you try my settings or even try to run it @ 4.5 till you get stable ? if not try that and then move on to 4.6 or 4.X . this way you will have time to know you cpu better. trust me.


I tried many different settings, including yours. Unfortunately the result was always the same - unstable. for testing (pirme, lynx), cpu @ 4500ghz enough 1.25V, but the games needs to have voltage around 1.30v to operate reliably, the 4600 needs to have something around 1.34-1.35V, I try to go a little lower, but now there will be only cosmetic because it does not go down, and so below 1.33v

sorry for bad english I use a translator


----------



## xNAPx

u can just do two things. be happy for your overclock or remove the ihs, no alternatives...


----------



## zaodrze244

but I am very happy with what I have and do not complain







consider only the fact that my cpu needs a lot of volts


----------



## xNAPx

it's the same, yuo have to be happy even for the volts your cpu request @ the frequency you want to use it, if not than remove the ihs and change that crap thermal paste. I'm happy for my 4,7Ghz clock @1,368v even if m cpu under linx hits 100 degrees, when i want more i'll remove the ihs too but for now i'm happy with that


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> it's the same, yuo have to be happy even for the volts your cpu request @ the frequency you want to use it, if not than remove the ihs and change that crap thermal paste. I'm happy for my 4,7Ghz clock @1,368v even if m cpu under linx hits 100 degrees, when i want more i'll remove the ihs too but for now i'm happy with that


I tried your settings and my CPU needs a little more tension to the stability of the 4700, today is a double check


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> I tried your settings and my CPU needs a little more tension to the stability of the 4700, today is a double check


water cooling, what are your setting if u need less voltage than mine?


----------



## zaodrze244

stupid translator... i need more voltage, a lot more something around 1.38-1.39v


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey =Tac= take a look in couple post back you will find some settings that may help you to get 4.5 stable last night Me skyn3t, Brian18741 and xNAPx we owned about four pages one after another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was it was fan and now everyone has a Glorious stable 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go back and see i had put as much information i could and not forget to mention the OP kennyparker1337 he did a great Job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he did some update on he's GUIDE.


Yeah, I'll definitely check those out. Probably going to keep it at 4.2 for now, been slowly adding negative offset to see the lowest I can get it stable at 4.2.


----------



## Brian18741

xNAPx's settings did it for me only at 4.5ghz instead of 4.7ghz. Prime crashed around 5.5hrs into blend test at 4.6ghz

I'm happy with 4.5 tho as it was my original target so can't complain. Will have screens up in about an hour if prime doesn't crash .... Hope I didn't just jinx myself!


----------



## xNAPx

did you are able to get higher overclock without my bios settings or you were referring to my overclock with that 4.7 ghz?


----------



## Brian18741

I used your settings but was only able to attain a stable clock of 4.5ghz on my chip with them. I tried 4.6ghz but prime crashed after about 5.5 hrs. I'm not complaining though, very happy with it!

Here is the final screen shot with 95% load on ram as well this time for 12 hours.


----------



## malikq86

^ looks good!


----------



## xNAPx

just try stepping up the vcore for 4,6ghz if u got an error after 5 hours


----------



## Brian18741

Yea I might do later, I'm not too pushed on going any higher for the time being. I wanna get stuck into OCing my HD7850 next!


----------



## xNAPx

i know what u mean


----------



## Fooji

I'm somewhat new to the concept of overclocking, but I have read fair amount of information about it. Here's my question for a nice, easy, and stable overclock for CPU i5 3570k on asrock z77 extreme4 mobo. Assuming I should just go with undervolting, would I want to keep the CPU multiplier at around 40ish and keep trying to decrease the Offset?
Another question of mine is, can I leave CPU LLC at Auto? I don't fully understand it and I don't really understand which to use if I were to do it manual (lvl 2 or 3?). Also, do I have to set the Long duration power limit, Short Duration Power limit, primary plane current limit, and seconday to max? Sorry if these are really simple.


----------



## xNAPx

I was wondering if working on VTT voltage can help getting stability with less vcore voltage... someone tried that? or can try? i won't be at home for some days, it could be interesting


----------



## =Tac=

Been slowing lowering my offset last two days whenever I had time to run some prime along with it. Got down to an offset of -.080 when it finally crashed at 4.2ghz. Went back to -.075 and passed prime for an hour and a half and then went ahead and tried 4.3 and it passed too. Been running Prime since a little after 8pm tonight and peak temps so far have been 71* running at 4.3ghz @ 1.160 vcore.

Quick settings I'm running are a multi of 43, +.005 Turbo, -.075 Vcore, LLC 50%, everything else auto. Hoping Prime will still be running in the morning.









Edit: Guess not, rebooted a few minutes ago. Dropped it back to 4.2 and added a little vcore, gonna check it again in the morning.


----------



## jmumford

Hello,

I am new to overclocking and decided to try and follow this guide to help me overclock my i7 2600k on an AsRock Extreme-4M motherboard. I followed all of the instructions in the "Settings" section of the guide. Once I had done this I saved the settings and restarted the computer. After doing so the monitor did not turn on after the restart and the computer stayed on for approximately 10 seconds before turning off. It then turned on again and shut down after 2 seconds. The computer is now in an infinite loop of turning on for 2 seconds and then off again. I have disconnected it from the power and decided that asking my question here would be the best place. Any help would be extremely appreciated.

Kindest Regards,

Jordan


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmumford*
> 
> Hello,
> I am new to overclocking and decided to try and follow this guide to help me overclock my i7 2600k on an AsRock Extreme-4M motherboard. I followed all of the instructions in the "Settings" section of the guide. Once I had done this I saved the settings and restarted the computer. After doing so the monitor did not turn on after the restart and the computer stayed on for approximately 10 seconds before turning off. It then turned on again and shut down after 2 seconds. The computer is now in an infinite loop of turning on for 2 seconds and then off again. I have disconnected it from the power and decided that asking my question here would be the best place. Any help would be extremely appreciated.
> Kindest Regards,
> Jordan


your computer is unstable to boot at those settings, there is a red glowing button on the backpanel(clr cmos) press it. the computer will turn off then boot again. it will reset the bios settings and you can try again. you might need more Vcore/VTT to boot at those settings.
edit: oh wait the 4-m doesnt have a clr cmos button, let me look up how to clear that for you
edit2: look at 
there are 3 pins in the red part, 2 covered by a jumper and 1 free. the default setting is where the jumper is set to the 2 pins furthest away from the SATA ports. switch the jumper to the 2 pins closest to the sata ports. then reboot. it will start up and do nothing probably. after it started up(wait 10 seconds or so) shut it down again(pull the power) and switch the jumper back(to the 2 pins furthest away from the SATA ports) then reboot and it should have reset your bios


----------



## jmumford

Do I press it while the computer is off?


----------



## punceh

oh it does have a clr cmos button







yeah pressing it while the computer is on or off, as long as the motherboard has power(the button is glowing red)
read the first post i posted the editted part i checked again, google images fool me







there isnt a cld cmos button on the backpanel


----------



## jmumford

Re-read the post, did what you told me and guess what..

IT WORKED!









Thank you so much for your swift reply, I seriously appreciate it so much. Might leave it for now and try again tomorrow.

Once again, thanks so much.

Jordan


----------



## Brian18741

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fooji*
> 
> I'm somewhat new to the concept of overclocking, but I have read fair amount of information about it. Here's my question for a nice, easy, and stable overclock for CPU i5 3570k on asrock z77 extreme4 mobo. Assuming I should just go with undervolting, would I want to keep the CPU multiplier at around 40ish and keep trying to decrease the Offset?
> Another question of mine is, can I leave CPU LLC at Auto? I don't fully understand it and I don't really understand which to use if I were to do it manual (lvl 2 or 3?). Also, do I have to set the Long duration power limit, Short Duration Power limit, primary plane current limit, and seconday to max? Sorry if these are really simple.


I used xNAPx's settings below and got super stable 4.5GHz OC.using the same mobo and CPU as you. Just follow each screen precisely except for the multiplier, I changed that to 45 as I could not get stable on those volts. So I suggest 45 first then work your way up if your feeling adventurous!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> My Bios settings for 4,7Ghz Turbo voltage stable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Derko1

Anyone seen any differences in OC from going with the 1.10 Bios to the 2.10 Bios for the Extreme 4 Gen 3?


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Anyone seen any differences in OC from going with the 1.10 Bios to the 2.10 Bios for the Extreme 4 Gen 3?


I haven't updated yet as I'm stable at 4.8ghz on my e4g3. Figure if it's not broke why mess with it?









But i do want to update the bios, just don't know if i want to go through all the hassle of getting everything reconfigured and stable again.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> I haven't updated yet as I'm stable at 4.8ghz on my e4g3. Figure if it's not broke why mess with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i do want to update the bios, just don't know if i want to go through all the hassle of getting everything reconfigured and stable again.


If If you are stable with your bios it doesn't worth the update. I had to update my bios to 2.10 because my mobo couldn't booted my 3570k out of the box. But I'm happy with my bios and my stability.


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> I haven't updated yet as I'm stable at 4.8ghz on my e4g3. Figure if it's not broke why mess with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i do want to update the bios, just don't know if i want to go through all the hassle of getting everything reconfigured and stable again.


what are all your bios settings for 4,8ghz stable?


----------



## pvt.joker

at work.. i'll see about posting some screenshots when i get home, if i can pry myself away from bf3 CQ long enough to reboot


----------



## Derko1

So I'm a bit confused... on the guide it says that we are looking to have a negative offset... I have an offset of +125, .004 turbo boost and I'm at 4.9ghz with 1.45-1.47v. Is there something wrong with the way I have done it?

I am in the process of stress testing right now.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I'm a bit confused... on the guide it says that we are looking to have a negative offset... I have an offset of +125, .004 turbo boost and I'm at 4.9ghz with 1.45-1.47v. Is there something wrong with the way I have done it?
> I am in the process of stress testing right now.


There's really no "wrong" way to do it. As long as you're happy with your system and it's stable and cool, run it how you want. The guide is just that, a guide on how to OC in that particular fashion.. There's multiple ways to skin a cat


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I'm a bit confused... on the guide it says that we are looking to have a negative offset... I have an offset of +125, .004 turbo boost and I'm at 4.9ghz with 1.45-1.47v. Is there something wrong with the way I have done it?
> I am in the process of stress testing right now.


absolutely not, people with negati offset use to undervolt their cpu even in overclock, but that is just possible with low overclock, with your aggressive one it's not possible at all, i have great positive turbo voltage too (i don't use offset, but turbo)


----------



## malikq86

^ Yeah basically. I do Level 4 LLC with -0.005 Offset for 4.4ghz...EXTREMELY stable. 12 hours of Prime95 (93% RAM) and 50 rounds of IBT (Maximum), hours of GW2 none stop - all passed. My voltage never really went above 1.17v in Prime95 (though it hits 1.2v in GW2 w/ lower temps). If I try bumping to 4.5ghz...ill need a positive offset and a lower LLC.


----------



## Derko1

Yea, my temps are around low 70s witat voltage... i don't like the range of voltage though. Mainly at 1.46 but can spike to 1.48 sometimes.


----------



## xNAPx

70degree in linx test? what kind of cooling do u have mate?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> 70degree in linx test? what kind of cooling do u have mate?


If you are asking me... check my sig. I have water cooling. I think I'm just gonna stay with 4.8 instead of 5... I can do 4.8 at 1.42 and my temps are mid 60s. I rather do that than low to mid 70s with a vcore of 1.47 and not stable over 2 hours...

I get 700 points more in 3dmark11 and 300 more in vantage with 5.0. So not a huge difference really.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I think I want to do an offset oc this time.

vcore + 0.005
turbo + 0.004
LLC level 3

cpuz reports: 1.200/8 idle 1.168/0 full load. temps are 75c prime 81c IBT.

is this too much vdroop? do I need LLC lvl 2 ?


----------



## xNAPx

now i see why you have those temperature hahah, you have a sandy bridge processor, i thought you had an Ivy one


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I think I want to do an offset oc this time.
> vcore + 0.005
> turbo + 0.004
> LLC level 3
> cpuz reports: 1.200/8 idle 1.168/0 full load. temps are 75c prime 81c IBT.
> is this too much vdroop? do I need LLC lvl 2 ?


I personally see nothing wrong with vdroop...the more the better for me! Of course, this is as long as you are stable at full load...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNAPx*
> 
> now i see why you have those temperature hahah, you have a sandy bridge processor, i thought you had an Ivy one


lol well my 4.8 can stand against 4.5 IVY's with temps of 20C less.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> lol well my 4.8 can stand against 4.5 IVY's with temps of 20C less.


I don't think temps really matter on ivy as long as you are under like 85c for whatever you do on a regular basis.


----------



## smex

Bios 1.60 for ASRock Z77 Extreme6 now available on the ASRock website! Brought me 100mhz more with the same settings.. check it out!

PLS dont forget to add your stable templates here!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1262302/asrock-z77-24-7-club#post_17338345


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Bios 1.60 for ASRock Z77 Extreme6 now available on the ASRock website! Brought me 100mhz more with the same settings.. check it out!
> PLS dont forget to add your stable templates here!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1262302/asrock-z77-24-7-club#post_17338345


ASrock working hard to be on top and they are realizing all new bios for every mobo, I heard that s lot people had problem with the z8 fatal1ty pro with bios 2.10 on SB but for IB it works perfect :-D . I'm so happy with my mini after this bios update they did make a lot improvements.


----------



## simonefavano

Hi everyone !!
I purchased an i5 3570k with ASrock z77 Extreme4 and the cpu cooler Arctic Freezer i30.
I should receive them next week and finally I will start with oc !!
I would like to reach @4.4, I read the guide in 1st page but I don't understand if it's necessary to set a value for the "Turboboost Additional Voltage" or if it's better leave it "auto".
Today I bought the Ocz Vertex 4, I'm curious to see how fast the pc works !!!


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonefavano*
> 
> Hi everyone !!
> I purchased an i5 3570k with ASrock z77 Extreme4 and the cpu cooler Arctic Freezer i30.
> I should receive them next week and finally I will start with oc !!
> I would like to reach @4.4, I read the guide in 1st page but I don't understand if it's necessary to set a value for the "Turboboost Additional Voltage" or if it's better leave it "auto".
> Today I bought the Ocz Vertex 4, I'm curious to see how fast the pc works !!!


i´d completely disable the turbo and work with multipliers - per - core...44-44-44-44
i´d also say that you work with offset, c1e and speedstep and disable all other. so voltage and clock are decreasing when idle but im sure youve seen that in the guide.. GL


----------



## simonefavano

Thanks for reply !
I mean this setting from the guide : "Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004v".....with low oc someone leave it "auto" and others set the value of the guide "+0.004" !


----------



## xNAPx

I setted offest @ +0,010 and Turbo voltage @ +0,113v


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonefavano*
> 
> Thanks for reply !
> I mean this setting from the guide : "Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004v".....with low oc someone leave it "auto" and others set the value of the guide "+0.004" !


with turbo mod disabled there is no additional turbo voltage anymore


----------



## jonashendrickx

Anyone here using a cpu pll voltage lower than 1.71v? Is that safe will it damage the cpu? My cpu seems to be able to handle 1.586v :/ So I wonder if setting it that low can damage my cpu.


----------



## xNAPx

I actuallyt use 1.89....


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Anyone here using a cpu pll voltage lower than 1.71v? Is that safe will it damage the cpu? My cpu seems to be able to handle 1.586v :/ So I wonder if setting it that low can damage my cpu.


too low voltage will not damage anything.. it only may cause instability


----------



## travi2004

I keep hearing temps in the 70's when OC is 4.6 and above, so my 65 max seems just fine with only a 50mv increase


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jonashendrickx*
> 
> Anyone here using a cpu pll voltage lower than 1.71v? Is that safe will it damage the cpu? My cpu seems to be able to handle 1.586v :/ So I wonder if setting it that low can damage my cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> too low voltage will not damage anything.. it only may cause instability
Click to expand...

Not exactly true. In this perticular case, it shouldn't though.

One should always try to work in the bounds of manufactuerer specs. After all... they made the device.

smex said that 1.586v can be handled. But just remember, that this CPU can also handle 1.9v too but it won't last long.
Quote:


> well, in most electronic a too low voltage situation WILL cause the device to draw more current as WATTS is the only constant.
> 
> By this I mean say the ram is 7watts. You give it 2.2volts. IT will then draw 3.18amps (volts x amps=watts)
> So same 7watt mem at say 1.8v would draw 3.8amps. While voltage is the measure of presure and amps is the rating of x amount of electrons moving from one given point to another in x amount of time. A higher amperage still can raise temp, just not as quickly as volts. Since presure = higher friction remember electrons are FORCED though a conductor and have skin effect -that is electrons like to travel on the outside of conductors very little travels inside it.
> 
> However pushing mroe electrons through said condcutor at a lower current rating, means it is forcing it to move more. This is how fueses work they overheat from too much current (Amps). So amps CAN heat it up.
> 
> Its just I never seen such a small diff of 4 tenths of a volt cause such a rise in temp to fail! I dont think it would I think it was just bad mem being written off as user error by the Tech you talked to.


----------



## RSlothMan

So I am extremely new to overclocking, and even with this detailed guide am having trouble understanding what to do. I followed it up to "Starting off..." and set system multiplier to 44 and everything was good but at 45 windows would not boot, it will get to right before windows log in should show up and then sit at a black screen. I proceeded to the next step "Getting closer..." but even setting my turbo boost up to like .050v (or somewhere around there) it would still not boot up. I am concerned to go higher until I understand how the voltage works between offset and turbo boost. I saw that you don't want to go above 1.55v and from what I was able to understand, when you set it to offset mode it is around 1.3vcore and then when set the offset or turbo boost higher it will then allow it to max out at that voltage as it requires so if I was in offset mode I could put turbo boost only to .9 (which is around max?) and offset to another .1 and still be safe? I put turbo boost back down to what guide originally stated and took pertinent screen shots. Currently at 44 I can use prime for over the 5 min mark but sometimes at 6 or 7 min the worker 4 will error out and stop or it will BSOD. Temps stay around 60c. I am just getting confused about how high to take turbo boost and when to start messing with voffset and make sure I am understanding how they relate so I don't take the voltage too high.


----------



## Jinny1

Hey, if i want to just overclock @ stock voltage, i just leave the offset Voltage at zero right??


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> Hey, if i want to just overclock @ stock voltage, i just leave the offset Voltage at zero right??


There is no zero offset sadly enough. So set Turbo off and then set offset to +0.005v. That is a very, very little change.

I can't confirm but test Auto offset vs. 0.005v. Auto might be the same as 0, not sure though.


----------



## marvinudy

kennyparker1337,

Thanks for your excellent guide. I initially had trouble with 'freeze-ups' with my own over-clock settings. Following your guide gave me a stable 4.4GHz on my AsrockZ77extreme4 MB with an I-7-2600k. I'm running Boinc [email protected] overnight with 100% processor use at 70% load on air cooling via a hyper 212+. CPU temps of course vary with ambient temperatures. but do not exceed 60C. All of my Linux distributions are rock stable.

Thanks again for your time and effort.

Best regards,

marvinudy


----------



## Caos

Guide says: "Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot OR raise CPU PLL (max is 1.89v) OR lower CPU PLL (as low as 1.709v)."

my question: the cpu pll maximum can be lowered to 1.709v? can happen if low to 1.600v or 1.500v?


----------



## PartEleven

Excellent guide with great details on each bios option. I haven't done much overclocking since the Intel 775/Conroe era, so the methods have changed a bit since then. From reading, I'm coming to understand the basic overview of overclocking is now:

1. Pump GHz using cpu multiplier
2. Leave ram settings at stock since it doesn't matter anymore.
3. Adjust voltage as necessary for stable overclock.

Obviously there's I'm important details I'm leaving out (like the max voltage for Ivy/Sandy Bridge) but let me know if this is generally correct.


----------



## LostRib

Is updating the BIOS in windows really the best method? The asrock website says to flash the bios. Also should I update from 1.2 to 1.7 for Asrock z77 extreme4?


----------



## YangerD

Wow, great guide you made sir! Thanks a lot.


----------



## pedokuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Is updating the BIOS in windows really the best method? The asrock website says to flash the bios. Also should I update from 1.2 to 1.7 for Asrock z77 extreme4?


save the update to an USB. install the update via bios. It is safer and no risk of corruption


----------



## simonefavano

Using the "Internet Flash" Isn't safe ??


----------



## Johnny Utah

I wouldn't call it "not safe" there's just more of a chance of something going wrong compared to a command line BIOS update. I've done a few BIOS updates through Windows without issue.


----------



## simonefavano

I have a problem with my ocz ddr3 1600 cl7 on my z77 Extreme4 ....when i set 1600 Mhz, timings 7-7-7-24 and dram voltage 1.65v as specs pc doesn't boot and i had to reboot few times before being able to enter bios and restore previuos setting...
I've found the product's specification in the Ocz site and shows 1.7v.....but i read in the 1st page guide that it's better to remain below 1.65v !
Can i safely test with 1.7 ?
If pc doesn't boot repeatedly what can i do to force reloading default specs ?
Thanks !!


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonefavano*
> 
> I have a problem with my ocz ddr3 1600 cl7 on my z77 Extreme4 ....when i set 1600 Mhz, timings 7-7-7-24 and dram voltage 1.65v as specs pc doesn't boot and i had to reboot few times before being able to enter bios and restore previuos setting...
> I've found the product's specification in the Ocz site and shows 1.7v.....but i read in the 1st page guide that it's better to remain below 1.65v !
> Can i safely test with 1.7 ?
> If pc doesn't boot repeatedly what can i do to force reloading default specs ?
> Thanks !!


to reset push the CLR Cmos button on the backpanel. strange it doesnt work, i would stay below 1.65V for sure. i think above that it might even damage your motherboard/processor in long term.


----------



## jonashendrickx

First C3/C6 enabled overclock

4.3ghz - 4 cores

4.4 - 3

4.5 - 2

4.6 - 1 core

1.32-1.35v

I call it perfect  It's probably not the best overclock but I am happy with it.

C3/C6 enabled OCs are easy. But you need to do core per core. If you want all 4 cores at the same frequency at 4.6 ghz for example you need to add a big amount of safety zone for the vcore.

4.6 GHz - 1.32v - 1C

but requires

1.375v-1.4v for 4 cores. I thought it was just too much.

I suggest you stay between 1.425v-1.575v for DRAM voltage. I don't like going higher. The IMC is already so fragile. And by increasing DRAM voltage you put extra stress on the IMC. I read it somewhere. But I can imagine it's true.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Is updating the BIOS in windows really the best method? The asrock website says to flash the bios. Also should I update from 1.2 to 1.7 for Asrock z77 extreme4?


It is the easiest and just as safe as a USB drive.

In both cases, if you cut the power during the flash you will probably get a bricked motherboard. *All though I think these new motherboards for Sandybridge and up have a backup BIOS to go to when the 1st one is corrupted from a bad flash.*

Just make sure you won't have random power cuts during the flashing process. I think the latest BIOS even disables your mouse during the flash, so you can't screw it up yourself by pressing the shutdown button.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PartEleven*
> 
> Excellent guide with great details on each bios option. I haven't done much overclocking since the Intel 775/Conroe era, so the methods have changed a bit since then. From reading, I'm coming to understand the basic overview of overclocking is now:
> 
> 1. Pump GHz using cpu multiplier
> 2. Leave ram settings at stock since it doesn't matter anymore.
> 3. Adjust voltage as necessary for stable overclock.
> 
> Obviously there's I'm important details I'm leaving out (like the max voltage for Ivy/Sandy Bridge) but let me know if this is generally correct.


Yep. If using offset, leave offset at +0.005v and use Turbo like you would offset. This will keep your idle at around 1v instead of it being higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> Guide says: "Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot OR raise CPU PLL (max is 1.89v) OR lower CPU PLL (as low as 1.709v)."
> 
> my question: the cpu pll maximum can be lowered to 1.709v? can happen if low to 1.600v or 1.500v?


I would stay in the recommended voltage zone by Intel. The CPU is not guaranteed to properly work past the zone of 1.7v to 1.9v.


----------



## bigal1542

Should I pay attention to WHEA errors?

I have seen people saying they are important and should be considered unstable, but others say they are fine.

Thoughts?

Also, if it is important, is there anything except the offset that I can use to remedy a WHEA error?


----------



## Xenius

Hey!

I was just clearing my cmos and cpu-z displays the wrong bus speed shouldn't it be at 100mhz?

I never used to look at cpu-z when i wasn't overclocking or anything. When i load my 4.5k oc profile cpu-z show the correct bus speed (100mhz.)

Is this normal i have a lower bus speed with the default bios settings? And a lower idle clock? 1596.66mhz instead of 1600.



I know im using a older version of cpu-z just trying out if this version displays it correct. guess not.

its prolly nothing to worry about but im just wondering


----------



## FearXI

Thanks a ton I'm new to overclocking and found this guide and will be using it for my new build.
Not sure if Rep does any good but you got one from me.

All the other guide I found confused the hell out of me after a bit and ended up with a head ache, why I never bothered overclocking this PC.
Kind of a waste of this core since it's unlocked.


----------



## ASSEMbler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearXI*
> 
> Thanks a ton I'm new to overclocking and found this guide and will be using it for my new build.
> Not sure if Rep does any good but you got one from me.
> All the other guide I found confused the hell out of me after a bit and ended up with a head ache, why I never bothered overclocking this PC.
> Kind of a waste of this core since it's unlocked.


For a brain dead overclock (non extreme) set your multiplier to

43

everything to auto

xmp profile (yes)

Anything past that will require effort. 4.3ghz can be done without any conscious thought needed besides entering "43"


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSEMbler*
> 
> For a brain dead overclock (non extreme) set your multiplier to
> 43
> everything to auto
> xmp profile (yes)
> Anything past that will require effort. 4.3ghz can be done without any conscious thought needed besides entering "43"


yeah x43 and everything else on auto/default should work fine.

I can get x44 with changing LLC Load Line to level 4 and everything else on auto/default.

x45 gets tricky...


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenius*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> I was just clearing my cmos and cpu-z displays the wrong bus speed shouldn't it be at 100mhz?
> 
> I never used to look at cpu-z when i wasn't overclocking or anything. When i load my 4.5k oc profile cpu-z show the correct bus speed (100mhz.)
> 
> Is this normal i have a lower bus speed with the default bios settings? And a lower idle clock? 1596.66mhz instead of 1600.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2539366/width/419/height/404]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2539366/width/419/height/404[/URL] I know im using a older version of cpu-z just trying out if this version displays it correct. guess not. its prolly nothing to worry about but im just wondering[/QUOTE]
> 
> Make sure that you have Spread Spectrum disabled and use the latest CPU-Z. If the BLCK is set to 100.0, CPU-Z should report 100.0.
> 
> SS is set to on by default, so clearing the CMOS would set it on and report a different bus speed (look at my guide for more detailed info on SS).
> 
> The BIOS profiles hold ALL settings, so that profile probably has it disabled.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Should I pay attention to WHEA errors?
> 
> I have seen people saying they are important and should be considered unstable, but others say they are fine.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Also, if it is important, is there anything except the offset that I can use to remedy a WHEA error?


As far as Windows 7 (Vista too, if anyone still has that god awful thing known as an "OS") is concerned, the only thing to worry about is a BSOD (or freezing / random shutdown), errors in prime95, or temp limits (which would also cause a shutdown).

Any OS other than that, I cannot help you. I simply don't dabble in Mac, and Linux. Or old / unreleased OS's for that matter.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> As far as Windows 7 (Vista too, if anyone still has that god awful thing known as an "OS") is concerned, the only thing to worry about is a BSOD (or freezing / random shutdown), errors in prime95, or temp limits (which would also cause a shutdown).
> Any OS other than that, I cannot help you. I simply don't dabble in Mac, and Linux. Or old / unreleased OS's for that matter.


So you wouldn't worry about WHEA errors at all? I only ask because I am stable except for that fact









Also, it seems that the voltage fluctuates a bunch at max, and that the WHEA errors correlate with the times where it drops. For example, here are my specs now:
Multi: 45
Offset: -10
LLC: 2
PLL 1.799
Turbo Volts: 0.004

I get an idle voltage of 0.98V and a load voltage that fluctuates between 1.224 and 1.248V. Is there any way to make it fluctuate less? I am getting WHEA errors at these settings.


----------



## simonefavano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So you wouldn't worry about WHEA errors at all? I only ask because I am stable except for that fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it seems that the voltage fluctuates a bunch at max, and that the WHEA errors correlate with the times where it drops. For example, here are my specs now:
> Multi: 45
> Offset: -10
> LLC: 2
> PLL 1.799
> Turbo Volts: 0.004
> I get an idle voltage of 0.98V and a load voltage that fluctuates between 1.224 and 1.248V. Is there any way to make it fluctuate less? I am getting WHEA errors at these settings.


I've found the exactly specs of my rams :
Model Number : OCZ3P16002G
Timings : 7-7-7-20
Freq. : 1600 Mhz
Voltage : 1.9v

Currently they are running at 1333 7-7-7-20 with voltage "auto" (monitor tab shows 1.56v); and so if i would increase voltage insn't a good idea ??
Therefore i must leave this settings or change rams....


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonefavano*
> 
> I've found the exactly specs of my rams :
> Model Number : OCZ3P16002G
> Timings : 7-7-7-20
> Freq. : 1600 Mhz
> Voltage : 1.9v
> 
> Currently they are running at 1333 7-7-7-20 with voltage "auto" (monitor tab shows 1.56v); and so if i would increase voltage insn't a good idea ??
> Therefore i must leave this settings or change rams....


The max you can go is 1.65v. Past that and you risk damaging the CPU and/or motherboard. The RAM chips you have are, by its standards, not compatible with Sandy / Ivy Bridge.









Either reduce the timings / frequency to be stable with 1.65v or (what I would do) get new RAM chips that require only 1.5v.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So you wouldn't worry about WHEA errors at all? I only ask because I am stable except for that fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it seems that the voltage fluctuates a bunch at max, and that the WHEA errors correlate with the times where it drops. For example, here are my specs now:
> Multi: 45
> Offset: -10
> LLC: 2
> PLL 1.799
> Turbo Volts: 0.004
> I get an idle voltage of 0.98V and a load voltage that fluctuates between 1.224 and 1.248V. Is there any way to make it fluctuate less? I am getting WHEA errors at these settings.


Try putting the LLC down to 3 and/or increasing the turbo volts (it affects only max).

Make sure that the negative offset is not giving you the errors during idle.


----------



## ASSEMbler

Run the memory at 1866, 1.65v

It should run.


----------



## Shimme

Awesome stuff OP, it's great to see an OCing guide that's clear helpful and not a wall of text


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Try putting the LLC down to 3 and/or increasing the turbo volts (it affects only max).
> Make sure that the negative offset is not giving you the errors during idle.


Thanks for the tips. I have done a ton more work on the OC stuff:

I have been keeping a spreadsheet with the OC attempts I have done today. I have omitted any redundant stuff, so if something doesn't work on the sheet, you can assume that the voltages below it don't work either. I have them in mine being that I picked a starting point and if I didn't get it stable, I increased until I got a boot and those are in the sheet.


Spoiler: Spreadsheet







I have it color coded for ones that passed. The ones in black failed. Note that a TON of sets ran fine for the original 10-15 minute tests I was running but they ALL crashed at 25 minutes of Prime95.

For the max voltage, the lowest number is the minimum voltage I saw on load, the middle is the most common voltage I saw, and the highest is the absolute max. The voltage fluctuated a bunch at load, is this normal? I noticed that WHEA errors coincided with the times that the voltage would be at the low end of the load values. Is there any way to make it fluctuate less? Note that I started doing this later on in trials, the earlier ones just show max or the range.

For the times, if it was stable, I wrote the time it was stable for, and the time I ran each FFT.

I stopped at 45 for a multiplier because I didn't want to push too much voltage through this chip, as I would like it to last a few years. What is a safe voltage to have it on load for it to last that long?

Where would you guys go from where I am now? That last run actually just finished and ran 30 minutes without problems.

I know there are tons of questions in this post, but I would really really appreciate it if you could answer them all









Thanks again,
Big Al

EDIT:

Wondering if anyone can help here... So what is the best way to quick decide if a clock is stable? I am looking for a 10-30 minute test.

Currently, I am doing Prime95 27.7 with 4 threads and 90% of my available memory. I have each FFT running 2 minutes instead of 15, thinking that I can get through more tests in the same amount of time.

The only problem I have, is that every clock I have tried so far is running into problems and fits into one of the three categories:
- WHEA errors, Prime95 runs fine until 25 minutes
- No WHEA errors, Prime95 runs fine until 25 minutes
- Any sort of crash, no start, or BSOD

I find it odd that EVERY time Prime95 crashes, it occurs just before 25 minutes of testing (24:30ish). It always gives the error "Prime95 has stopped responding". I have not once gotten any Prime95 error other than the stopped responding.

Note: I did try my stock settings, and Prime95 runs for 30 minutes on my settings.

Should I change any of my settings? Is there something I am doing wrong that is making Prime95 to stop responding at the exact same time in each test?


----------



## kennyparker1337

First, try reinstalling prime95. OR redownloading it.

Then I would leave everything default and only change "Memory to use (in MB)". Don't change the FFT run-time.

Then run the test again with stock settings (33 multiplier etc. etc.). IF it still crashes then with a WHEA error, then I'm thinking it must be an actual hardware piece gone bad.

Get some testing programs and test your HDD / SSD. Test your RAM.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> First, try reinstalling prime95. OR redownloading it.
> Then I would leave everything default and only change "Memory to use (in MB)". Don't change the FFT run-time.
> Then run the test again with stock settings (33 multiplier etc. etc.). IF it still crashes then with a WHEA error, then I'm thinking it must be an actual hardware piece gone bad.
> Get some testing programs and test your HDD / SSD. Test your RAM.


It is stable for 30 minutes at the 44 multiplier near the bottom as well as the stock settings for Prime.

I will try reinstalling and running it at those settings again. Thanks!

I am pretty sure my hard drive and memory are stable, as I have passed MemTest and haven't had any SSD benchmarking problems.

If I want to use the processor for 4 years or so, what is the highest voltage you guys would recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> First, try reinstalling prime95. OR redownloading it.
> Then I would leave everything default and only change "Memory to use (in MB)". Don't change the FFT run-time.
> Then run the test again with stock settings (33 multiplier etc. etc.). IF it still crashes then with a WHEA error, then I'm thinking it must be an actual hardware piece gone bad.
> Get some testing programs and test your HDD / SSD. Test your RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> It is stable for 30 minutes at the 44 multiplier near the bottom as well as the stock settings for Prime.
> 
> I will try reinstalling and running it at those settings again. Thanks!
> 
> I am pretty sure my hard drive and memory are stable, as I have passed MemTest and haven't had any SSD benchmarking problems.
> 
> If I want to use the processor for 4 years or so, what is the highest voltage you guys would recommend?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

*
If you really want to play it safe then 1.4v.* Otherwise I would still recommend 1.5v.

Most of us plan on using our CPU for the years to come also. So we don't just use 1.5v and say "well I'll just get rid of it in a year". 1.5v should be just fine for 4 years.

But on the contrary... no one is exactly sure as SB / IB hasn't been out for 4 years. So since the max is 1.55v, I think 1.4v would net you a decade of use. And trust me... you'll have upgraded by then.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> *
> If you really want to play it safe then 1.4v.* Otherwise I would still recommend 1.5v.
> Most of us plan on using our CPU for the years to come also. So we don't just use 1.5v and say "well I'll just get rid of it in a year". 1.5v should be just fine for 4 years.
> But on the contrary... no one is exactly sure as SB / IB hasn't been out for 4 years. So since the max is 1.55v, I think 1.4v would net you a decade of use. And trust me... you'll have upgraded by then.


Sweet thanks for the info! I will prolly kick up the voltage above the 1.2V that I am at now.


----------



## punceh

prime is kind of based on long testing periode(10+ min per fft) though. you would get your cpu more stable running the FFT's that give these processors most problems like the small FFTS(8k, or just the small fft test, 2688k, 1344k, 1792k). if you want to test in 30 mins i guess best would be to run IBT or Linx for 30 mins( on 2gb-4gb mem) and look if your gflops are not deviating more than 2 gflops per run and check for whea errors. if you want to assure stability your going to have to test for longer though.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> prime is kind of based on long testing periode(10+ min per fft) though. you would get your cpu more stable running the FFT's that give these processors most problems like the small FFTS(8k, or just the small fft test, 2688k, 1344k, 1792k). if you want to test in 30 mins i guess best would be to run IBT or Linx for 30 mins( on 2gb-4gb mem) and look if your gflops are not deviating more than 2 gflops per run and check for whea errors. if you want to assure stability your going to have to test for longer though.


Sounds good. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## TheGonz1447

Thanks for the guide!

Managed to get to 4.5GHz with only a +0.005v on the Turbo Boost, and +0.004v on the VCore.

With a bit of tweaking i got my 2600k [paired with an ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3] upto 4.8GHz on 1.4v, and im positive this chip has plenty more to give! Used Prime95 for 12 hours - Stable.

Highest core temps across the chip where 62'C / 69'C / 70'C / 65'C. Very happy with that!


----------



## Apple Pi

I think I have one of the works 2500k's known to man







1.44v to goet to 4.8ghz and and well over 1.5v to get over 5ghz







at least it keeps cool







70c underload at 4.8ghz and idleing around 30c


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apple Pi*
> 
> I think I have one of the works 2500k's known to man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.44v to goet to 4.8ghz and and well over 1.5v to get over 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least it keeps cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70c underload at 4.8ghz and idleing around 30c


Don't feel bad. I have the same exact results on my system. Some people get lucky, and like us... some don't.


----------



## ASSEMbler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apple Pi*
> 
> I think I have one of the works 2500k's known to man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.44v to goet to 4.8ghz and and well over 1.5v to get over 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least it keeps cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70c underload at 4.8ghz and idleing around 30c


Try from scratch with a slight bump in volts to the mem controller and you'll be surprised I bet.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Thanks so much for this guide! Really clear and very helpful!

After using my rig for around 5 months, i decided to get back into overclocking, (used to run an i7-930 @ around 4.0GHz) never had a go with sandy bridge before

This setup is fully stable, had prime on blend running for over 6 hours
System idles @ ~33c, (with all my fans on low too, cant stand it when it sounds like a jet engine next to me) - H80 has been fitted out with Gentle Typhoons

Does this load setup look good to you guys? I'm not sure on the 1.344 volts at full load
Thanks in advance


----------



## cibuu

hi all

i have an Asrock Z75 pro3 mainboard with i5-3570k cpu.
scyhce mugen2 cooling.

i 'd like overclock this cpu,but i get a blue srceen at 4500mhz when i runing prime95.
Error code 0x124

what should i do?

this is my bios settings.
Is there any bad settings in my bios?
I am afraid to mess up my new cpu.

please tell my what's your opinion about my settings.
http://imageshack.us/g/339/dsc0008uo.jpg/


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> yeah x43 and everything else on auto/default should work fine.
> I can get x44 with changing LLC Load Line to level 4 and everything else on auto/default.
> x45 gets tricky...


You must be quite lucky. I'm having trouble getting past the 1 hour mark on Prime95 even on a +0.010V offset and +0.012V turbo boost on 4.4 GHz. I haven't changed the LLC from the recommended level 2 though, so do you think that may improve the stability?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> You must be quite lucky. I'm having trouble getting past the 1 hour mark on Prime95 even on a +0.010V offset and +0.012V turbo boost on 4.4 GHz. I haven't changed the LLC from the recommended level 2 though, so do you think that may improve the stability?


hmmm not sure, LLC 2 is as high as you want to go. (1 being high, 5 being low). LLC 2 should guarantee stability better than LLC 4....lowering it to LLC4 (less load voltage), i don't think will help..it will just make it more unstable if you couldn't do it on LLC2 (more load voltage). not sure what to tell you...you should be hitting x44 stable with that much voltage. *what is your max temp right now? whats your voltage at load?*

I'm lucky i can hit x44 with low max voltage of 1.17...but...i have a worse than normal cpu batch. My chip gets very hot...i hit 80C in Prime at x44....x45 would hit high 80s. most people can get x45 in mid 70s.....

maybe you need more voltage...but your temps are lower than mine? make sure you changed all your other bios settings, listed by OP for overclocking as well.


----------



## cibuu

which is vcore?

http://imageshack.us/g/339/dsc0008uo.jpg/


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cibuu*
> 
> which is vcore?
> http://imageshack.us/g/339/dsc0008uo.jpg/


i believe, you should see it under H/W monitor section in bios. vcore is just the cpu core voltage. it changes depending on how much work its doing. Also if you download and use cpu-z program..it will report the vcore in windows. at idle it will be lower...if you put it under load...like when you run Prime95 stress test...it should go up.


----------



## Falcan

Hi, I followed this guide exactly and didn't even increase the multiplier off the default (34). I saved the settings and the motherboard could no longer recognize both my Corsair Vengeance 4GB sticks. I took one out and was able to get into the Bios to revert the settings back.

Which setting could have caused this issue?

Here is my RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233144. Details say it is 9-9-9-24, which is what I set it to in Bios. I also set it to 1600 instead of 1333.

Motherboard is Asrock Extreme4 Z77. CPU is 3570k.

EDIT: My problem was probably the memory voltage. The Min I could pick was 1.65, but the memory is supposed to use 1.5. I assume that is what Auto picks?


----------



## jjsoviet

I must admit that I can barely understand some of the voltage settings. I have only done the vcore offset and Turbo Boost offset, as well as disabling the C3 and C6 states. The best I was able to manage is +0.015 vcore and +0.008 boost which kinda shot the temps to 90C in some cases. Effective voltage at load is between 1.260-1.280 V, which is substantially higher than yours.


----------



## jjsoviet

Update: No matter what VCore offset or Turbo Boost offset I put, the max voltage I'm seeing on CPU-Z is 1.280 V for some reason. Sorry for being ignorant on this, but is this to be expected? Also, the temps are dangerously high: 90-94C on 8K FFT, which is surprisingly worse when I first ran Prime95 yesterday.


----------



## n1x1n

Hi guys! I registered to this forum specifically to tell you thank you so much for this guide!! It has helped me drastically considering I've never overclocked before...

I've achieved 4.5Ghz, here's a screenshot:










Now I was wondering... did I do everything right? I left Turbo Voltage to Auto and offset to +0.015... is that ok? Or do I need to change this?

By the way I have the H100 for cooling


----------



## LostRib

What priority should be use for Prime?


----------



## cibuu

hi all

i'd like your helps!

what is the highest clock speed what i can safely use with the Asrock Z75pro3 mainboard?

is something wrong when I use 4.5-4.6GHZ?


----------



## langer1972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> What priority should be use for Prime?


Blend.


----------



## braincracking

Hi All,

Long time lurker first time poster. Registered to thank the op for the very nice guide. I have a (nearly) stable overclock on an ivy bridge 3770k, mb: AsRock Z77 Extreme 6. It hasn't crashed yet and I succeeded in running P95 at 4.5Ghz for 1 hour. The only thing I am slightly worried about is my vCore, it looks quite low when compared to other people with similar gear. My vCore was mostly stable at 1.152 V but went as low as 1.144 V and as high as 1.160 V. Was just wondering if this is normal, am now going to push the envelope a little to see what I can achieve within my personal max temp range(75deg max). My cpu is cooled by the Antec Kuhler 920 btw. Mobo settings are offset of 0.005 and LLC lvl 3. The base configuration in the guide basically.

1 hour mark in prime95:


idle right after prime95:


Thanks again for the exquisite guide







.


----------



## punceh

1 hr isn't by far long enough to make sure it's stable







either way it should be stable at quite a nice voltage regardless







did you get any WHEA errors?


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> Blend.


I meant the process priority (1-10)


----------



## braincracking

Hi Punceh,

Nope, didn't get any WHEA errors on the 4.5Ghz oc, however, I have since pushed it to 4.7Ghz, and got a lot of errors there, win7 bsod'ing like there was no tomorrow. I changed my settings to stabilize the oc and ended up with the following after one hour of P95(Will do more in the weekend but want to be at home, so at least I can smell the fire







):



The vCore is now set to 1.232 V (Using the turbo offset, not the regular offset), and I have changed the LLC to lvl2. I don't know if the temps are okay, and whether or not I can improve something do. Will report to the other thread, if I can perhaps reach 12h of P95 stability in the weekend.

Cheers.


----------



## langer1972

Don't go lower then LLC 2.


----------



## jayxyz

Quote:


> Hi guys! I registered to this forum specifically to tell you thank you so much for this guide!! It has helped me drastically considering I've never overclocked before...
> 
> I've achieved 4.5Ghz, here's a screenshot:
> 
> 27yqvrd.jpg
> 
> Now I was wondering... did I do everything right? I left Turbo Voltage to Auto and offset to +0.015... is that ok? Or do I need to change this?
> 
> By the way I have the H100 for cooling smile.gif


I'm in a similar situation as you with similar questions at the bottom of msg.
Quick History:
New build about 2 months ago, sorta new to OC, tried asrock prebuilt OC at 4.4 and seemed stable with a short Prime95 test (20 mins). Ran CPU like this until yesterday when I got my first BSOD (while gaming). Vcore was sitting around 1.120. Read lots at this point...
Discovered several WHEA warnings and realized the "lazy" auto overclock isn't gonna work for me.

ASRock Extreme 6
i5 3570k
Corsair Vengeance 2x4g DDR3-1600
GTX 570
HX650 PSU
antec920

Started at:
Multi at 4.5
Turbo at +0.004
*Offset at -0.005*
LLC at level 3
everything else as per guide

Got WHEA's within minutes (no BSOD) when running prime so adjusted offset voltage in +0.005 increments until no WHEA's.

Currently:
Multi at 4.5
Turbo at +0.004
*Offset at+0.010*
LLC at level 3
everything else as per guide

Ran prime95 for 1.5hrs no WHEA's

Vcore sits between 1.168 - 1.176.
Antec920 keeping it at ~70C (however, that's with fan ramp up and max pretty high, question #3 later)



So, my questions are:

General:
1) Is the Prime95 "blend" the correct test to run?
2) is turbo voltage at +0.004 ok or should this be auto? I was a little confused here.

Cooling:
3) This OC is for 99% gaming and 1% bragging rights. In other words, I don't need to see what the chip will do, I need it to last 3 yrs with lots of gaming. Also, even though the Antec isn't too loud at 3000rpm fan, I don't want it at that the entire time I'm gaming. I was conservative with the fan settings and didn't have them come on until the chip hit ~70C. Obviously, I can make that lower, but at the same time I *never* heard the fan ramp up during gameplay. Is this a big deal?

Gaming:
4) With a GTX 570 do I even need to OC more than 4.5 for gaming? I realize that some games are more CPU dependent than GPU, but I don't think I'm "choking" the system at the CPU at 4.5GHZ. Am I?

I will attempt to run prime95 blend 10-12 hours tonight to see results and will post.

Thanks for the guide!!


----------



## langer1972

Run prime on blend for 6 hours.


----------



## skyn3t

system still up and running without any WHEA errors, i think i wll let it run for 24 hours so this way sign me up for *S*uper *S*table club


----------



## langer1972

Looks great.


----------



## n1x1n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> system still up and running without any WHEA errors, i think i wll let it run for 24 hours so this way sign me up for *S*uper *S*table club


can you share your BIOS settings please?


----------



## n1x1n

is mine ok? I ran it for 12 hours or more... didn't take a screenshot but it looked exactly the same as this... temperature never exceeded 62C


----------



## malikq86

12 hours of Prime95 on blend @ 4.5ghz and only 62C max temp...is EPIC. You might have a golden chip there. You should be able to push it more...like 4.7ghz with no issue. But who knows, maybe not...these chips are a toss up...sometimes heat-bound... other times voltage-bound.

FYI - if you ask me...to really get good certified stability...

I did 12 hours of Prime95 on *Custom* Blend with 93% RAM (6400MB) and set "Time to run each FFT size (in minutes)" at 5. Make sure you get no errors...or it's not stable.

After I passed that, I did 50 rounds of Intel Burn Test on maximum stress.

You could run Prime95 for longer (like 24 hours)...or do more rounds of IBT (like 100)....but what I recommended is more than most people do as is...and I don't know about you, but I don't have 24 hours to wait for Prime95. I like to use my PC! lol.

*Important Note:* I recommend not using/touching your PC when running both these stress tests...I think it can tamper the stress test results.


----------



## n1x1n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> 12 hours of Prime95 on blend @ 4.5ghz and only 62C max temp...is EPIC. You might have a golden chip there. You should be able to push it more...like 4.7ghz with no issue. But who knows, maybe not...these chips are a toss up...sometimes heat-bound... other times voltage-bound.


sweet!!! I love my Corsair H100!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1x1n*
> 
> sweet!!! I love my Corsair H100!


IIRC, most people hit mid-70s @ 4.5ghz....I hit 80C @ 4.4ghz!! No fair!







My voltage is very low though...I might just need to redo TIM and reset heatsink, but lazy. lol.

_O well..just the luck of the draw. Silicon lottery._

FYI - I updated my previous post. I talked about the stress test settings I used...you might want to try it, and see if you are still stable - if you have time...but I think you are fine. Maybe just to IBT for 20 rounds (quick stress test) if you don't want to redo Prime95 for 12 hours with high RAM usage.


----------



## carinae

Hello, it would be my first time to overclock my newly purchased asrock z68 extreme 3 gen 3 with 2600k and I was wondering what the guide meant by increasing and decreasing the voltage?
Does setting -0.005v to -0.004v considered increasing? or decreasing?

The undervolting method seems the perfect method for me since I don't plan to push my cpu to its limits. At least, not yet. I'm totally content with 4.5ghz. So, my other question is would it make a difference if I take two or three steps to get to 4.5 ghz? I mean do 4ghz then 4.5ghz. Is 4.5ghz considered a mild overclock as mentioned in this guide?

Thank you very much. Have a great day!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carinae*
> 
> Hello, it would be my first time to overclock my newly purchased asrock z68 extreme 3 gen 3 with 2600k and I was wondering what the guide meant by increasing and decreasing the voltage?
> Does setting -0.005v to -0.004v considered increasing? or decreasing?
> The undervolting method seems the perfect method for me since I don't plan to push my cpu to its limits. At least, not yet. I'm totally content with 4.5ghz. So, my other question is would it make a difference if I take two or three steps to get to 4.5 ghz? I mean do 4ghz then 4.5ghz. Is 4.5ghz considered a mild overclock as mentioned in this guide?
> Thank you very much. Have a great day!


4.5ghz is the standard target most people can hit with some BIOS tweaking (with decent temps). 4.2ghz is target with stock BIOS settings (default voltage).

-0.005v to -0.004v is an increase...since the voltage is not dropping as low...cpu voltage will be slightly higher at -0.004.

Yeah I think you can skip around a little..no real harm as long as you don't set cpu voltage extremely high or cause overheating.. There is no need to find stability ever 100mhz increase...but maybe just make sure you can boot into windows at 4.2, 4.3, 4.4, and at 4.5 than start testing for stability. _*Someone correct me if I am wrong...*_


----------



## carinae

Thank you, malik86.

I tried the undervolting method but it failed to boot windows (vista home premium 64). RIght now, I'm at x37 using the incremental method.

I do have another question regarding Core Voltage and LLC. In the guide, it says to choose between LLC2 or LL3 depending on which is closer to the BIOS vCore. My guess is the Core Voltage displayed in CPU-Z is the actual voltage but where or how do I find out the BIOS voltage? Thanks for the time.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> 4.5ghz is the standard target most people can hit with some BIOS tweaking (with decent temps). 4.2ghz is target with stock BIOS settings (default voltage).
> -0.005v to -0.004v is an increase...since the voltage is not dropping as low...cpu voltage will be slightly higher at -0.004.
> Yeah I think you can skip around a little..no real harm as long as you don't set cpu voltage extremely high or cause overheating.. There is no need to find stability ever 100mhz increase...but maybe just make sure you can boot into windows at 4.2, 4.3, 4.4, and at 4.5 than start testing for stability. _*Someone correct me if I am wrong...*_


i would at least run IBT a couple runs or prime for 5-10 mins to make sure you dont instant BSOD at load







but i agree, theres really no need to test for 12+ hr every tweak you do


----------



## n1x1n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> IIRC, most people hit mid-70s @ 4.5ghz....I hit 80C @ 4.4ghz!! No fair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My voltage is very low though...I might just need to redo TIM and reset heatsink, but lazy. lol.
> _O well..just the luck of the draw. Silicon lottery._
> FYI - I updated my previous post. I talked about the stress test settings I used...you might want to try it, and see if you are still stable - if you have time...but I think you are fine. Maybe just to IBT for 20 rounds (quick stress test) if you don't want to redo Prime95 for 12 hours with high RAM usage.


here you go malikq? I don't know if I did this right or anything... lol it wouldn't let me run it in maximum for some reason... said cannot use all RAM or something

but anyways, how am I doing?


















oh and btw, temps never touched 70C


----------



## punceh

Oh its a i5 2500k







still quite nice though, you should be able to get that stable at 4.8 ish without too much issues


----------



## n1x1n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> Oh its a i5 2500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still quite nice though, you should be able to get that stable at 4.8 ish without too much issues


yeah right now it's stable at 4.5


----------



## carinae

Great guide and thread. Good hardware user friendly too. It's my first time to overclock a cpu and I didn't break something in the process.

I followed everything in the first post except I didn't touch on the DRAM Configuration menu/settings. I first used the undervolting method, which is offset to -0.005 and multiplier to 45, but it hanged during the first vista loading screen. Then, I went on the starting off method with offset set to 0.005 starting with multiplier to x34. Prime95 blend went with errors and warnings up to x44. But, once I set the multiplier to x45, the same thing happened. It hanged on the first vista loading screen. I guessed it has something to do with offset so I increase it 0.010. Same thing. So I guess I was wrong.

If I'm happy with x44 right now, do I have to set any parameter? Or just leave the offset to 0.005 and all that was mentioned in the guide?

Another question, what was preventing the cpu on getting to x45?

My vcore and temps when I started with x34 are 1.21 and 54c max. On x44, it was 1.27 and 66c on 10 minutes of Prime95 blend. Right now, on over an hour with Prime95 blend, its 1.28 and 71c.

Thank you very much for the awesome help!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carinae*
> 
> Thank you, malik86.
> I tried the undervolting method but it failed to boot windows (vista home premium 64). RIght now, I'm at x37 using the incremental method.
> I do have another question regarding Core Voltage and LLC. In the guide, it says to choose between LLC2 or LL3 depending on which is closer to the BIOS vCore. My guess is the Core Voltage displayed in CPU-Z is the actual voltage but where or how do I find out the BIOS voltage? Thanks for the time.


Well it depends on your motherboard ...but for me...my vcore in BIOS is under H/W Monitor section.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1x1n*
> 
> here you go malikq? I don't know if I did this right or anything... lol it wouldn't let me run it in maximum for some reason... said cannot use all RAM or something
> but anyways, how am I doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and btw, temps never touched 70C


Yeah that looks good man...def. see how high you can go without passing 75C (Prime95) and 80C (IBT)...should be able to hit 4.7ghz without a problem. I thought you had a 3570k (runs hotter)..for 2500k (runs cooler) that is still good, but not as golden as I thought...lol







Either way you are looking pretty stable to me for 4.5ghz. Once you find your max overclock (that you are happy with)...run Prime95 and IBT with the settings i mention earlier. i think you've spent enough time with 4.5ghz...unless this is where you want to settle.


----------



## n1x1n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Well it depends on your motherboard ...but for me...my vcore in BIOS is under H/W Monitor section.
> Yeah that looks good man...def. see how high you can go without passing 75C (Prime95) and 80C (IBT)...should be able to hit 4.7ghz without a problem. I thought you had a 3570k (runs hotter)..for 2500k (runs cooler) that is still good, but not as golden as I thought...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way you are looking pretty stable to me for 4.5ghz. Once you find your max overclock (that you are happy with)...run Prime95 and IBT with the settings i mention earlier. i think you've spent enough time with 4.5ghz...unless this is where you want to settle.


yes this is definitely where I want to settle... I'm not gonna push it any further









Thank you for all your help!


----------



## jayxyz

Update from my post on pg. 86

I ran Prime95 again and it failed after 3hrs.
Bumped Offset up to +0.015 (Vcore between 1.176-1.184)
Prime95 ran 12 hours no errors

BUT, checked Windows log and found 5 WHEA errors during that 12 hours



Questions:
1) My Turbo voltage offset is set at +0.004 as per guide should this be auto as n1x1n has set?
2) n1x1n did you check your WHEA errors?

I will keep increasing offset in +0.005 increments, but it's sooo tedious.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayxyz*
> 
> Update from my post on pg. 86
> I ran Prime95 again and it failed after 3hrs.
> Bumped Offset up to +0.015 (Vcore between 1.176-1.184)
> Prime95 ran 12 hours no errors
> BUT, checked Windows log and found 5 WHEA errors during that 12 hours
> 
> Questions:
> 1) My Turbo voltage offset is set at +0.004 as per guide should this be auto as n1x1n has set?
> 2) n1x1n did you check your WHEA errors?
> I will keep increasing offset in +0.005 increments, but it's sooo tedious.


hmmm...now that i think of it...I NEVER checked WHEA errors...I didn't know at the time....crap....I guess I need to re-run Prime95 for a while...

And here I was thinking I was 99.999% stable passing 12 hours of Prime95 on 93% RAM and 50 rounds of IBT on max ram.....


----------



## langer1972

Just thought you should know.









Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA) provides a common infrastructure for handling hardware errors on Windows platforms. WHEA is intended to reduce mean-time-to-recovery for fatal hardware errors through richer error reporting and to reduce system crashes related to hardware errors through effective operating system hardware error recovery and health monitoring. WHEA enables the Windows operating system to effectively utilize existing and future hardware error standards, such as the Processor Machine Check Architecture (MCA) and PCI Express Advance Error Reporting (AER).


----------



## carinae

Hello, couple of questions. I ran Prime95 blend in 14 hours without errors and warnings. The settings are based on the guide including x44 multiplier, +0.005 offset (cpuz displays 1.28v), +0.004 turbo voltage, auto CPU PLL (bios displays 1.832v). I'm content with this speed, do I need to set anything else or I just leave it at that?

Second, I tried increasing the multiplier to x45 but it hangs on the windows(vista) splash screen. I tried increasing, decreasing the CPU PLL voltage to 1.709 and 1.89, and also increasing turbo voltage to +0.008 and +0.010. It still wouldn't allow me to boots windows. Does it sound that I missed a something like settings a feature to disabled?

Third, afternoon and night temps here in my room shows about 10c temperature. The 4.4ghz peaks 71c during the hot afternoon but only less than 58c during the evenings. Is there a way to "turbo boost" the cpu during the evenings so I don't keep changing the bios. That is if I learn how to get to 4.5ghz.

Thank you very much.


----------



## bigal1542

If I am considering switching to a fixed mode for the overclock because from what I understand, it will make my voltage fluctuate less under load.

Is this correct? And if so, is there a guide anywhere/is there anything i should or shouldn't do?

Thanks


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> If I am considering switching to a fixed mode for the overclock because from what I understand, it will make my voltage fluctuate less under load.
> Is this correct? And if so, is there a guide anywhere/is there anything i should or shouldn't do?
> Thanks


I like offset better...keeps your PC voltage lower when you don't need full power....why run more voltage thru your CPU when you don't need it? but to each his own.

I personally, LIKE voltage fluctuation...as long as it working correctly...stable at idle...and stable at load...I see no problem with this...in fact, I think it's more ideal than keeping voltage fixed. Not to mention cooler on idle.

Guide...is on post #1...i used it...seems like all you really need to understand offset imo.


----------



## punceh

Well everyone has there preferences I guess. I'm stable at like 1.24 v on prime 27.7 and when I try I get it stable at the same speed on offset I need about 1.3v under prime load. When you overclock w manual you dont have to worry about idle Stability because your voltage is always high enough. When your voltage is way below Intels max specifications it shouldnt really have a significant effect on longlivety because most of that comes from CPU at load/hIgh temps anyway...


----------



## ti20n

While good for reduced idle voltage, offset mode requires a somewhat larger voltage stability margin to account for the fluctuations; for IVB at 4.6GHz+, this becomes a conflict of interest wrt temperatures.


----------



## Caos

So I have to offset -0.030 to 4.3, cpu-z showing vcore 1,192 maximum, I can reduce the turbo boost voltage to -0.004? to try to put the vcore to 1,184 .


----------



## anesth3sia

Hey everyone,

First post on the forum and I just wanted to thank the OP and all the other contributors to the thread for helping me get this OC. 3570k @ 4.4ghz @ 1.24v using offset mode. I tried getting it p95 27.7 stable with less V, but I kept getting rounding errors at around 3 hours. Seems like it really stresses the CPU with the avx more so than other stability programs. The one thing which really helped me get stable was decreasing the CPU PLL voltage straight to 1.709. And there are no WHEA 19 errors either. Still debating whether to try for 4.5.


----------



## malikq86

^ You hit 84C at 4.4ghz...I wouldn't push it any further. I hit 81C at 4.4ghz..and am not willing to push it anymore...no more heat for me...no thanks. I won't go past 85C on Prime95....so i say you should settle at 4.4ghz.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

I figure if anyone has experience with the problem I'm having with my board it's the people in this thread. Here's my post from the Extreme 4 thread that doesn't seem to get as much traffic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I all of a sudden can't get into my BIOS at all. When i restart my computer, my BIOS screen never appears and hitting delete like crazy does nothing, it just continues to boot to Windows. This all started yesterday when I couldn't even get the computer to get into Windows it would just hang with an A2 debug code. After unplugging the SATA ports and clearing the CMOS a few times I was able to get into Windows but now this. Any ideas?
> Btw, I already upgraded to BIOS 1.40 when I first got the board about 2 weeks ago and then to 1.80 after I had this problem but it hasn't changed anything.
> 
> *EDIT:* It seems that I'm getting into the BIOS but just getting no video until Windows loads. If I press delete it just hangs at what I believe is the BIOS screen with an A6 debug code. Nothing shows on the screen though. I have to hit ctrl + alt + del to reboot and get into Windows.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I figure if anyone has experience with the problem I'm having with my board it's the people in this thread. Here's my post from the Extreme 4 thread that doesn't seem to get as much traffic.


Obvious question, how is your keyboard? Have you tried a different one? How are your connections? If I had a nickel for all the times I miss the basic stuff . . .

Hope you get it sorted out.

marty


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Obvious question, how is your keyboard? Have you tried a different one? How are your connections? If I had a nickel for all the times I miss the basic stuff . . .
> Hope you get it sorted out.
> marty


Yea I've made that mistake in the past (not checking the basic stuff) but not the case this time. Keyboard is fine, works in WIndows and works to get into the bios of my other computer connected to the same KVM.


----------



## johnnystuff

right guys, great guide and happy to be here after 10+ years under the AMD wings...... I'm still learning the basics of a serious overclocker, asrock extreme6 + i3570k btw.

With the default settings (offset +0.005 turbo +0.004 and LLC 3) I get bsod @4.5GHz, not while running prime tho, but whatever else I do while prime is running. Trying to go @4.6 won't allow me to login, windows freeze or gives bsod at the login screen. I'll try to ovecome this playing with the other settings as suggested in the guide, also because I feel like I have some margin being still around 71-73° with peaks of 75°

What I'd like to ask is about disabling the sleep/deep sleep mode via the C-state
Quote:


> So heres your 2 options:
> 
> *Offset Mode*: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: *Disabled*
> CPU C6 State Support: *Disabled*
> Package C State Support: *Disabled*
> 
> Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling.
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
> Package C State Support: Auto


I've read leaving them enabled could give you bsod while idleing, but can someone elaborate on that "could". I mean: will it happen, can it happen, could not be happening at all? AFAIK using the offset mode is mainly done to have less voltages while idleing or not in full-load, but excluding sleep modes isn't going in the opposite direction?


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Summer heat wave sucks. I had to lower my OC to 4.2 because the temps in my room are getting insane; it's starting to feel like a suana in the morning.

CPU ratio = 42
Offset = +0.05
LLC = lvl 3
All C disabled except for C1E.

I've allways been OCing with fixed voltages, but I decided to use offset, can anyone explain why offset is preferred?

-EDIT-

NVM, I just saw the post above me.


----------



## bigal1542

Anyone with a Z77 extreme4 update the Bios to 1.80 yet?

Any noticeable differences? The fixes look like they might help a decent amout.


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Anyone with a Z77 extreme4 update the Bios to 1.80 yet?
> Any noticeable differences? The fixes look like they might help a decent amout.


I updated mine a couple days ago. Didn't notice anything different so far at 4.2ghz. Going to go back to my usual OC at 4.5 ghz when I get home from work.


----------



## TrueForm

Lowered my volts down from 1.39V to 1.26 @ 4.5 (I'm never letting the vcore be set at auto again) and my temps went down by 10- 12C







Stable @ 4.5 with my 212 EVO. This thing is a monster!


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> Lowered my volts down from 1.39V to 1.26 @ 4.5 (I'm never letting the vcore be set at auto again) and my temps went down by 10- 12C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stable @ 4.5 with my 212 EVO. This thing is a monster!


How do you test the stability of the new voltage? For me the only test that is BF3 shows 100% CPU stability. Prime95 for my cpu @4.5ghz needs 1.26v, BF3 1.30v.

I think that is why Prime95 testing is pointless. BF3 in MP 64 players on the board shows 100% stability.

I use a translator: P


----------



## braincracking

Hi Guys,

Since my last post I have settled for the 4.5Ghz overclock @ stable temperatures on my 3770k. I have experienced no WHEA errors, but have something else that I should look at. Whenever I enable Virtu MVP on my machine everything is fine until I start certain 3D programs, such as the nvidia settings preview for example(Games work just fine). If virtu is enabled when clicking the preview setting in the nvidia control panel, the CPU goes to full load, and the system(slowly) freezes.

I have now disabled virtu and let my gtx670 handle everything, but would still like to find out why it is responding like this. It doesn't do this at stock clock so could it be that I have(rather accidentally) overclocked my igpu? Mobo settings are as per the guide, but I can take screenshots if necessary.

Cheers!


----------



## carinae

Hello, where can I read about the offset setting? I have seen some having negative which doesn't make sense to me because if overclocking requires more voltage then a negative offset only allows core voltage to be less? Thanks

Another help, I usually see my voltage at 1.26 but most of the time CPUID Hardware monitor records 0.95v min - 1.32 max. I have 2600k with x44 and +0.005 offset. Should I be concerned?


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carinae*
> 
> Hello, where can I read about the offset setting? I have seen some having negative which doesn't make sense to me because if overclocking requires more voltage then a negative offset only allows core voltage to be less? Thanks
> Another help, I usually see my voltage at 1.26 but most of the time CPUID Hardware monitor records 0.95v min - 1.32 max. I have 2600k with x44 and +0.005 offset. Should I be concerned?


what level do you use?


----------



## carinae

LLC 3 and +0.004 Turbo.


----------



## RapboY

Thank you so much for this!

it's sad that I only have a very low overclock and my system is already not liking it.

system is on sig. i7-2600k overclocked to 4.3 GHz 1.25v is best I can do with my Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO. Idle temps are around 40, and load at almost 90. really weird, couple of possible- reasons:
1- My case is the Corsair 550d with default fan config, which is really quiet. but airflow's not so good.
2 Next is I think I did not do a good job with the thermal compund when i installed the heatsink.


----------



## YpsiNine

Hi,

Thanks for the guide! Although it is for Asrock I found plenty of useful information for my Asus board.
However, the BIOS is missing the turbo voltage paramter... no idea why.

edit: image moved to the o/c thread


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaurus*
> 
> Hi,
> Thanks for the guide! Although it is for Asrock I found plenty of useful information for my Asus board.
> However, the BIOS is missing the turbo voltage paramter... no idea why.
> edit: image moved to the o/c thread


BF3 MP 64players run for 2 hours and then show the results of overclocking

prime and memtest is crap and do not show the true stability of overclocked CPU

the prime you only have to check the maximum temperatures that can occur during strong CPU and the end of its usefulness


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> BF3 MP 64players run for 2 hours and then show the results of overclocking
> prime and memtest is crap and do not show the true stability of overclocked CPU
> the prime you only have to check the maximum temperatures that can occur during strong CPU and the end of its usefulness


I've already played BF3 for an hour while Prime 95 was still running in the background. And it still runs fine after exiting.
Feels really solid.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaurus*
> 
> I've already played BF3 for an hour while Prime 95 was still running in the background. And it still runs fine after exiting.
> Feels really solid.


So you'll only further tweak the CPU, because your processor has the potential


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xaurus*
> 
> Hi,
> Thanks for the guide! Although it is for Asrock I found plenty of useful information for my Asus board.
> However, the BIOS is missing the turbo voltage paramter... no idea why.
> edit: image moved to the o/c thread
> 
> 
> 
> BF3 MP 64players run for 2 hours and then show the results of overclocking
> 
> *prime and memtest is crap* and do not show the true stability of overclocked CPU
> 
> the prime you only have to check the maximum temperatures that can occur during strong CPU and the end of its usefulness
Click to expand...

First: Not everyone has BF3 to use as a test.

Second: Most importantly, prime95 and metest *are* not crap. If you even took the time to look up how each program works you would understand.

BF3 uses considerably less CPU power than prime95 does. If you are talking about stability in the sense of "Gaming stability" then you need to also test the GPU if you overclock it. But this thread is not about the GPU.

From the bottom of my heart...


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RapboY*
> 
> Thank you so much for this!
> it's sad that I only have a very low overclock and my system is already not liking it.
> system is on sig. i7-2600k overclocked to 4.3 GHz 1.25v is best I can do with my Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO. Idle temps are around 40, and load at almost 90. really weird, couple of possible- reasons:
> 1- My case is the Corsair 550d with default fan config, which is really quiet. but airflow's not so good.
> 2 Next is I think I did not do a good job with the thermal compund when i installed the heatsink.


I've read a lot of posts on this forum where people are reporting their temps under load to be in the upper 80s and low 90s, even when their vcore is not set that high. Now at risk of "tooting" my own horm (no pun intended, really), my individual core temps at full load after an hour running prime95 never exceed 71 - 72C. Now I really slopped on the AS5 when I built this system. As you can see in my sig, I only have a CM Hyper 212 Plus, nothing fancy, and my case is an old Antec Super Lanboy. The AS5 I put on is several years old, but I did put quite a bit on, probably too much. But my temps are quite moderate, so maybe it's having an effect.

Ambient temperature plays a role, too, and I'm in a cool basement office, where it remains cool even on the hottest of Utah summer days. Nevertheless, I am not sure that high temps can be explained by ambient temps alone, and so I do wonder about the factor of thermal paste. My two cents.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> First: Not everyone has BF3 to use as a test.
> Second: Most importantly, prime95 and metest *are* not crap. If you even took the time to look up how each program works you would understand.
> BF3 uses considerably less CPU power than prime95 does. If you are talking about stability in the sense of "Gaming stability" then you need to also test the GPU if you overclock it. But this thread is not about the GPU.
> From the bottom of my heart...


before you insult me to answer me the question why the transition 8h Prime95 my CPU needs only 1.25V, but the stable operation of the BF3 needs 1.30v? analogous situation is the Linx

My case is not isolated because of some other forums people are having the convince the hard way

I know exactly what tests Prime95 and memtest but in my opinion and I will continue defending him not reflective of the full stability of the processor.

I realize that not everyone has that BF3 does not mean that it can be sure your CPU only after passing Prime95

Prime95 with previous generations of processors can be enough but with ivy, these tests are no longer fulfill its role

I use a translator


----------



## RapboY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> I've read a lot of posts on this forum where people are reporting their temps under load to be in the upper 80s and low 90s, even when their vcore is not set that high. Now at risk of "tooting" my own horm (no pun intended, really), my individual core temps at full load after an hour running prime95 never exceed 71 - 72C. Now I really slopped on the AS5 when I built this system. As you can see in my sig, I only have a CM Hyper 212 Plus, nothing fancy, and my case is an old Antec Super Lanboy. The AS5 I put on is several years old, but I did put quite a bit on, probably too much. But my temps are quite moderate, so maybe it's having an effect.
> Ambient temperature plays a role, too, and I'm in a cool basement office, where it remains cool even on the hottest of Utah summer days. Nevertheless, I am not sure that high temps can be explained by ambient temps alone, and so I do wonder about the factor of thermal paste. My two cents.


Yes I was also testing in a warm environment, right now it's around 90-100 here in NY. I'm more concerned about stability, so I didn't push anymore than I had. Another thing is that I really did not turn on any fans or AC in my room while OCing so I know I won't have problems during summer.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> First: Not everyone has BF3 to use as a test.
> Second: Most importantly, prime95 and metest *are* not crap. If you even took the time to look up how each program works you would understand.
> BF3 uses considerably less CPU power than prime95 does. If you are talking about stability in the sense of "Gaming stability" then you need to also test the GPU if you overclock it. But this thread is not about the GPU.
> From the bottom of my heart...
> 
> 
> 
> before you insult me to answer me the question why the transition 8h Prime95 my CPU needs only 1.25V, but the stable operation of the BF3 needs 1.30v? analogous situation is the Linx
> 
> My case is not isolated because of some other forums people are having the convince the hard way
> 
> I know exactly what tests Prime95 and memtest but in my opinion and I will continue defending him not reflective of the full stability of the processor.
> 
> I realize that not everyone has that BF3 does not mean that it can be sure your CPU only after passing Prime95
> 
> Prime95 with previous generations of processors can be enough but with ivy, these tests are no longer fulfill its role
> 
> I use a translator
Click to expand...

Insulting someone is a very subjective matter. I did not think I was insulting you. Merely stating the feeling after reading your post, as text cannot convey feelings.

First you state that memtest is a stability program (using it as if it does the same thing as prime95). I'm sure I don't have to explain the difference.

You came in my thread and then blatantly stated that prime95 was "crap". Direct quote. That was insulting to me.

Prime95 works by finding Mersenne prime numbers which is an operation independent of what CPU you use. You can't claim that it works less on a Sandy / Ivy. It works the same as it did on previous gens.

These new gen chips do have new instruction sets to enable more performance but that does not make Prime95 any less useful. But this point is minute, *because Prime95 just got update to 27.7 which included this...*
Quote:


> May 15, 2012. You may download version 27 now. The FFT assembly code has been rewritten for better speed on Intel's newer CPUs supporting AVX instructions. Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge CPUs (Core i3/i5/i7-2xxx and 3xxx models) should see a huge performance increase.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*


alright all the confusion arises from the fact that I am using a translator so let's start again









Like I said I tested the new version of Prime95 you speak, moreover, taken from the link in the first post and continue to uphold that to obtain stability in Prime95 CPU requires much less power than I need (not just me) to give to the processor was stable in games especially in BF3. for example, Skyrim, gta4, risen 2, The Witcher 2 requires only a little higher voltage than Prime95, but the rise of flight such needs as much as BF3.

in conclusion I believe that is suitable for Prime95 test for 15-20 min to check the maximum temperature that can happen during a specific cpu load but does not translate into a 24/7 stability, which, after all this searching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Prime95 works by finding Mersenne prime numbers which is an operation independent of what CPU you use. You can't claim that it works less on a Sandy / Ivy. It works the same as it did on previous gens.
> 
> These new gen chips do have new instruction sets to enable more performance but that does not make Prime95 any less useful. But this point is minute, because Prime95 just got update to 27.7 which included this...


description is of course alright encouraged to believe that this is so and it should be, however, my experience confirm that it is not, unfortunately. I will not say I'd rather fire up Prime95 for 12 hours or even 24 to be 100% certain that my computer is stable but implementation is verified in a drastic way in which the above described manner. I suggest you check these my "stories" and can then change your mind and admit I was right.

us to fully understand my statements are not intended to wreak havoc here, but I want to give you my experience in terms of stability tests ivy. My previous platform was lynfild with him I had no such problems. what you have set for the test in Prime95 gave me a guarantee of 24/7 stability in all. moreover, the stability of perfectly bare lynfild lynx, whose 50 was enough for the loop to find a 24/7 stability in all applications including BF3: P


----------



## punceh

how long did you prime test? and did you check for whea errors during the prime test?
15-30 minutes testing is not enough by far as prime wouldve only ran 2 FFT's by then. if you test for 12hr+(or more) it tests alot more different FFT's and if you manage to not crash/bsod/get a whea 19 error during all those FFTs its stable for sure. im guessing on the 1.26V test your prime didnt crash but it generated alot of whea 19 errors(it failed the operation but it reran it). when playing a game failing an operation like that will likely crash the game instead of rerunning that operation.


----------



## ti20n

My rule of thumb for Prime95 27.7 on Ivy Bridge:

CPU: instability will show up in Windows Event Viewer as WHEA errors, and _very rarely_ actually cause Prime to detect a rounding error.
RAM / IMC: instability will show up as rounding errors detected by Prime itself. Afaik RAM / IMC errors cannot be detected via WHEA.
Both types of instability can cause application crashes or BSODs. And WHEA is _not_ a reliable safety net. WHEA --> bump Vcore, no questions asked


----------



## zaodrze244

longest time tested approximately 10 h in the blend mode with no errors. never sought errors in the Windows Event Viewer and I bet that the vast majority of them there is not looking: P moreover, in the guide in the first post is not about words.

quicker and easier path is to play in BF3 than waiting 12 hours for Prime95 if the end result is not 100% sure in the presence of the other.

from my experience in testing based on the BF 3 shows that the very launch of the game entering the borderland 5min charts and gives 90% confidence that the Processor is stabiliny a given setting. errors, of course, also come after a long game but if someone turns up and is looking for a quick answer whether the setting is good to BF3 to this ideal. BF3 besides the CPU does not heat to temperatures that turns into a liquid


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> alright all the confusion arises from the fact that I am using a translator so let's start again


Whatever the merits of your arguments, hats off, and translate that







for trying to sort all this out using a translator. I doubt there are many of us here visiting forums where languages other than English are used.

marty


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> longest time tested approximately 10 h in the blend mode with no errors. never sought errors in the Windows Event Viewer and I bet that the vast majority of them there is not looking: P moreover, in the guide in the first post is not about words.
> quicker and easier path is to play in BF3 than waiting 12 hours for Prime95 if the end result is not 100% sure in the presence of the other.
> from my experience in testing based on the BF 3 shows that the very launch of the game entering the borderland 5min charts and gives 90% confidence that the Processor is stabiliny a given setting. errors, of course, also come after a long game but if someone turns up and is looking for a quick answer whether the setting is good to BF3 to this ideal. BF3 besides the CPU does not heat to temperatures that turns into a liquid


a prime 27.7 blend test for 12+hr with checking for whea errors is still a better way to test for stability than BF3 though, im guessing something like bf3 could work but you would have to have the graphics cards to cap out your cpu or set the reso/settings to very low to maintain 100% cpu usage. prime pretty much does that on its own.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 
> 
> alright all the confusion arises from the fact that I am using a translator so let's start again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I tested the new version of Prime95 you speak, moreover, taken from the link in the first post and continue to uphold that to obtain stability in Prime95 CPU requires much less power than I need (not just me) to give to the processor was stable in games especially in BF3. for example, Skyrim, gta4, risen 2, The Witcher 2 requires only a little higher voltage than Prime95, but the rise of flight such needs as much as BF3.
> 
> in conclusion I believe that is suitable for Prime95 test for 15-20 min to check the maximum temperature that can happen during a specific cpu load but does not translate into a 24/7 stability, which, after all this searching.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Prime95 works by finding Mersenne prime numbers which is an operation independent of what CPU you use. You can't claim that it works less on a Sandy / Ivy. It works the same as it did on previous gens.
> 
> These new gen chips do have new instruction sets to enable more performance but that does not make Prime95 any less useful. But this point is minute, because Prime95 just got update to 27.7 which included this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> description is of course alright encouraged to believe that this is so and it should be, however, my experience confirm that it is not, unfortunately. I will not say I'd rather fire up Prime95 for 12 hours or even 24 to be 100% certain that my computer is stable but implementation is verified in a drastic way in which the above described manner. I suggest you check these my "stories" and can then change your mind and admit I was right.
> 
> us to fully understand my statements are not intended to wreak havoc here, but I want to give you my experience in terms of stability tests ivy. My previous platform was lynfild with him I had no such problems. what you have set for the test in Prime95 gave me a guarantee of 24/7 stability in all. moreover, the stability of perfectly bare lynfild lynx, whose 50 was enough for the loop to find a 24/7 stability in all applications including BF3: P
Click to expand...

There was no problem with your translator. Your ideas were conveyed pretty nice.

The problem is you could have asked a simple question (below) and it would have probably been answered. Instead you spout out a bunch of things that don't make much since.

*Why does BF3 require slighty more CPU voltage than prime95?*
Well first I would like to point out that, out of the hundreds of overclocks, you are the first person I ever heard report this issue.

Second, I would tell you that like most people, perhaps you used the standard blend mode? Custom blend can be used to use much more memory in testing, as the BF3 would use much more than a standard blend test.

Third, the difference of your voltages was 0.05v. That is not a lot of voltage. Perhaps the actual CPU voltage reported in CPU-Z (most definitely not 100% accurate) was off by that much during testing?

Lastly, passing even 12 hours on prime95 does not provide you with 100% stability. You still would have a chance to crash on BF3. But the question is not do I have 100% stability (which can never truely be achieved) but how close can I get to that 100%. I feel for the purposes of my guide, that it does get you extremely close to that 100. But again, every system is different and out of the hundreds/thousands of overclocks.. one is bound to find fault in my guide and require more tuning.

I know you didn't mean to cause havoc, but you did (at least for me) when you jumped to conclusions. There are many possible answers to your question, many of which that do not make prime95 "crap".
Quote:


> prime ... is crap and do[es] not show the true stability of overclocked CPU
> the prime you only have to check the maximum temperatures that can occur during strong CPU and the end of its usefulness


Simply not true.








(Please remember this is just a forum. Everyone, myself included, must remember to not take things personally.







)


----------



## carinae

I would like to say that this guide including the tests suggested didn't give me any kind of crash in hours of rendering simulation. My 2600k runs around 12 hours 100%cpu usage everyday, it only drops cpu use when it has to write 3gb of sim data file, while 70%-80% of my 16gb of ram is in use. So, thank you for this guide.


----------



## rumkingpin

Thank you for the time and effort you put in to this guide. I will be upgrading to Sandy, either 2500k or 2600k, from a Q6600 platform so this will help me familiarize myself with the Sandy arena. +rep!


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rumkingpin*
> 
> Thank you for the time and effort you put in to this guide. I will be upgrading to Sandy, either 2500k or 2600k, from a Q6600 platform so this will help me familiarize myself with the Sandy arena. +rep!


I got my i5 2500K sandy just before ivy came out, but I have no regrets. simply an awesome chip. Got my son an HP laptop with a mobile i7. Again, no regrets, as ivy really seems to be more of a manufacturing improvement rather than any significant performance improvement, and I've read about heat issues with ivy, not sure if that is still going on.

marty


----------



## xNAPx

I have known that there is a functionality called Intelligent Energy Saver that can affect stability in overclcok, where i can find this in bios?


----------



## rubberducky12

Hi Guys
I'm running into a roadblock with overclocking with this guide.

I've managed to overclock the 2500k at 4.5ghz with no error on P95 for 20 minutes. The temperature averages 67 degrees on Blend at Priority 10, with a vcore of 1.344-1.352v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2430629

When i increase the multiplier from 45 to 46 the computer is unable to start up and freezes on the "windows is starting up" page.
I followed the guide and increased the turbo voltage to +0.012 which isnt helping...

Any thoughts on what the problem could be??

Motherboard: Z77 Extreme 4
Cooler: Hyper 212

Thanks!


----------



## carinae

I also have the similar problem with rubberducky12. My computer freezes on windows startup loading splash screen once I set the multiplier to 45. I tried increasing vcore offset, turbo voltage offset and adjusting the CPU PLL voltage to the suggested values . Can someone share how you overcame this problem? Thank you.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubberducky12*
> 
> Hi Guys
> I'm running into a roadblock with overclocking with this guide.
> I've managed to overclock the 2500k at 4.5ghz with no error on P95 for 20 minutes. The temperature averages 67 degrees on Blend at Priority 10, with a vcore of 1.344-1.352v.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2430629
> When i increase the multiplier from 45 to 46 the computer is unable to start up and freezes on the "windows is starting up" page.
> I followed the guide and increased the turbo voltage to +0.012 which isnt helping...
> Any thoughts on what the problem could be??
> Motherboard: Z77 Extreme 4
> Cooler: Hyper 212
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carinae*
> 
> I also have the similar problem with rubberducky12. My computer freezes on windows startup loading splash screen once I set the multiplier to 45. I tried increasing vcore offset, turbo voltage offset and adjusting the CPU PLL voltage to the suggested values . Can someone share how you overcame this problem? Thank you.


When you get up to 4.5 gHz+, the next step in turbo voltage will not stabilize your system. If your computer fails to boot after increasing the turbo voltage offset by 1 step up, you will have to increase your turbo voltage again until your system can boot into Windows.


----------



## rubberducky12

Ah, thanks for clearing that up!
Since my last post, I have been trying to further stabilize my 4.5GHZ. I figured it would be best to accomplish this first with minimal VCore before trying to break the 4.5GHZ Barrier.

Right now i am running 4.5GHZ with -0.06 Offset, 0.004 Turbo Boost @1.256v and 61 degrees.
This is giving me a stable 30 minute P95 blend.

Am i going in the right direction with this??

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2430901


----------



## Endlin3

Ok,
I have a 2550K 3.4GHz and wanted to overclock it.
I have never overclocked before so I followed this guide to the letter:

Set the multiplier to 33, offset to 0.005v and turbo to 0.004v and ran prime95,
it worked fine, so i upped it to 34 and ran again - was all good, got to about 37 and had to up the turbo voltage a few notches but I managed to get it stable for at least 10 mins so i upped it to 38 and literally couldn't get it stable no matter how high I upped the turbo voltage. The last I tried before I gave up was +0.141v and it still kept failing Prime, don't know if that's considered high.

vcore was kinda fluctuating around 1.328 but it had been for the past couple of hours and all that upping the turbo voltage didn't seem to push the vcore any higher.

I did have a few BSODs but it went away so fast that I have no idea what code it was.

Even when I reset everything back to the saved Starting Profile of 33 multiplier and 0.005v offset, and 0.004 turbo, it was no longer stable at that.
Confused.
Because it was before so why not now?

Anyway, I am clearly a noob but I would like some help if anyone's got the patience.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Slight problem I have been having. If I set the cpu to 4.6ghz it stays for until I let off the power(IBT), and then put it back on again. Then it won't clock above 3.3ghz. Any clues?


----------



## carinae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Endlin3*
> 
> Ok,
> I have a 2550K 3.4GHz and wanted to overclock it.
> I have never overclocked before so I followed this guide to the letter:
> Set the multiplier to 33, offset to 0.005v and turbo to 0.004v and ran prime95,
> it worked fine, so i upped it to 34 and ran again - was all good, got to about 37 and had to up the turbo voltage a few notches but I managed to get it stable for at least 10 mins so i upped it to 38 and literally couldn't get it stable no matter how high I upped the turbo voltage. The last I tried before I gave up was +0.141v and it still kept failing Prime, don't know if that's considered high.
> vcore was kinda fluctuating around 1.328 but it had been for the past couple of hours and all that upping the turbo voltage didn't seem to push the vcore any higher.
> I did have a few BSODs but it went away so fast that I have no idea what code it was.
> Even when I reset everything back to the saved Starting Profile of 33 multiplier and 0.005v offset, and 0.004 turbo, it was no longer stable at that.
> Confused.
> Because it was before so why not now?
> Anyway, I am clearly a noob but I would like some help if anyone's got the patience.


You might want to check if you missed to turn on or off a setting as specified in the guide. Also, you might have overlooked your cpu temperature?


----------



## Endlin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carinae*
> 
> You might want to check if you missed to turn on or off a setting as specified in the guide. Also, you might have overlooked your cpu temperature?


I had RealTemps running the whole time, and it never pushed past 60 degrees C, and I don't think I missed anything, I set everything to what the guide said to, and at first it was working, unless my chip just simply will not go higher than 3.7Ghz, which seems unlikely to me, but I don't know.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubberducky12*
> 
> Ah, thanks for clearing that up!
> Since my last post, I have been trying to further stabilize my 4.5GHZ. I figured it would be best to accomplish this first with minimal VCore before trying to break the 4.5GHZ Barrier.
> Right now i am running 4.5GHZ with -0.06 Offset, 0.004 Turbo Boost @1.256v and 61 degrees.
> This is giving me a stable 30 minute P95 blend.
> Am i going in the right direction with this??


Yea, that sounds about right. See if it's stable for 12+ hours. If not, just increase turbo boost one notch until your build is stable.


----------



## bengal

Going to get an Extreme4 soon. This thread will come in handy.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Endlin3*
> 
> I had RealTemps running the whole time, and it never pushed past 60 degrees C, and I don't think I missed anything, I set everything to what the guide said to, and at first it was working, unless my chip just simply will not go higher than 3.7Ghz, which seems unlikely to me, but I don't know.


I found OCing my 2500K weird in that it was the first time I really had ever OCed an Intel chip by simply pumping up the multiplier (I did that a long time ago with an awesome mobile Barton AMD). But that's the name of the game with these chips and chipsets (previously, most OCing of Intel chips occurred by bumping up the FSB, as chips were not unlocked). Anyway, so with my z68 system (see sig), I started off with everything set to default in the bios and simply started bumping up the multiplier. Did not do anything else (except for turning off the auto setting for the multiplier). And I was able to get up to a mult of 45, and thus a speed of 4.5GHz. Now a number of folks told me I was nuts for not setting my vcore at a single voltage or using the offset setting, and the latter is ultimately what I did (along with some other tweaks). Note that my temps were not all that outrageous when I simply pumped up the multiplier. So maybe try that. It might at least give you a sense of what your chip can do. As I recall, the vcore will automatically go up with your multiplier. Again, my temps did not go up excessively, and to this day I have never had any of my core temps much over 70C while running prime95 or OCCT.

Maybe this will help get your speed up, see what that chip can do. Good luck.

marty


----------



## illusivecargo

Hi
Great lesson on OC but im stuck at the udervolting part. I cant find the CPU Multiplier I have spent the last hour looking?? Any Help would be great.


----------



## Hand_Grenade

^^It's the CPU ratio. Set it to all core then it will allow you to change the numbers.


----------



## illusivecargo

ok thanks.
just one other thing i cant find the turbo boost
it says Set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v. Sorry its my first time over clocking


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illusivecargo*
> 
> ok thanks.
> just one other thing i cant find the turbo boost
> it says Set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v. Sorry its my first time over clocking


It's under turbo voltage.

You might want to simply spend time going through all the pages of your bios with your manual next to you and learn where stuff is and what the stuff does. Full disclosure: I'm still not sure what some of the settings on my mobo do. Also, UEFI looked quite a bit different to me (compared to the traditional bios), and the first thing I did was simply explore everything in the bios and learn what was what and where it was.. I've been building systems for 10 years, and exploring the bios/UEFI is still one of the first things I do. I recall the old DFI bioses had a gazillion settings. These ASRocks are pretty straight-forward, but the presentation is different (especially boot order) and it takes a while to lean where stuff is.

My two cents.

marty


----------



## InVeNtOr

Man this is way different than a DFI OC!
Anyways I followed the "guide" but I can't get CPUZ or windows to show the OC. It only shows the core speed of 3.4ghz and not the setting of 4.0ghz. The asrock program however does show it at 4000mhz. Why is there a difference?

EDIT: have OCCT installed. It also said my core cpu was 1600 and
Original was 3400 with a-OC% of 54%. Seems weird. I ran the program and it failed after a few seconds (@4.4ghz) and 2 minutes (@4.0ghz). Temps got above 85°C. That cant be right. I have something off. First plan is to re do the thermal paste. After that...maybe run it stock....


----------



## carinae

Hello, would my temp go down if I decrease my x44 multiplier with the same offset(+0.005) and turbo voltage(+0.004)? It seems 1 thread of 2600k is failing in prime95. I suspect it has something to do with temps. One core max at 73c. That's the only thing I can read from the softwares that's changed. Core Voltage stayed around 1.28v with 1.31max. Thank you


----------



## Masterfisher1

Im sure this has already been answered but I cannot seem to find it. I have the ASRock z68 Extreme3 Gen 3 with bios version p2.10. My processor is the sandy bridge i5 2500k / G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB DDR3 1600 / and OS Windows 7 64bit. I want the processor to run full time at the fixed stock speed of 3.3Ghz, with no flucuations in the multiplier/core speed in windows. What are the correct bios settings to allow this?

Right now the mutliplier flucuates between x 16 and x 33 while in the OS. I am not concerned with power consumption as I will have the system automatically power down or go into sleep mode when not in use.

I appreciate all responses and again I apologize if this has already been covered.
Thanks


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterfisher1*
> 
> Im sure this has already been answered but I cannot seem to find it. I have the ASRock z68 Extreme3 Gen 3 with bios version p2.10. My processor is the sandy bridge i5 2500k / G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB DDR3 1600 / and OS Windows 7 64bit. I want the processor to run full time at the fixed stock speed of 3.3Ghz, with no flucuations in the multiplier/core speed in windows. What are the correct bios settings to allow this?
> 
> Right now the mutliplier flucuates between x 16 and x 33 while in the OS. I am not concerned with power consumption as I will have the system automatically power down or go into sleep mode when not in use.
> 
> I appreciate all responses and again I apologize if this has already been covered.
> Thanks


Try using fixed vCore and disabling Intel Speedstep and Turbo Voltage.


----------



## rodericklee

Love to see this, new to asrock, new to OC...thx for sharing


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Slight problem I have been having. If I set the cpu to 4.6ghz it stays for until I let off the power(IBT), and then put it back on again. Then it won't clock above 3.3ghz. Any clues?


Bump.


----------



## rene mauricio

I have a handful of questions about the Z77 Pro4-M paired up with my 3570k that I hope someone could help me with.









First off ; my board has no "fixed" voltage option. All it has is auto and off-set. Secondly, if I put in a multiplier value by hand (instead of "auto") the Turbo option re-appears after being disabled. I can not even select it to disable it and so I changed the the turbo voltage from "auto" to 0.04v.

After reading this guide I think I am on the right track on how to OC my processor but a few things still confuse me (having come off the i7 920 / X58). This guide says that I should start out with an offset voltage of "-0.005v" and work my way down when trying to find the best / lowest voltage. Currently I am trying to find my start point for a 4.1GHz OC. I have my offset at -0.105 and my turbo voltage set to 0.04v since I have C1E and EIST enabled and this guide said that the turbo voltage only effects the voltage at MAX speed. Is this correct and is what I am doing safe/good?

If so, should I continue to lower the offset voltage, effectively reducing the amount of voltage required to run at 1.6GHz, while increasing the turbo volts? I do not know why, but I feel this would end up being a very bad thing - what with the processor jumping up from 0.80v @ 1.6GHz to 1.17v @ 4.1GHz on a daily basis. Come to think of it, I do not recall ever seeing anyone with with a screen shot posted of their clocks / temps / voltage where the idle 1.6GHz was lower than 0.9xx.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Slight problem I have been having. If I set the cpu to 4.6ghz it stays for until I let off the power(IBT), and then put it back on again. Then it won't clock above 3.3ghz. Any clues?
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.
Click to expand...

Have you tried doing any other CPU intensive task? Like gaming, renicoding, or even watching a video?

Make sure that the current limits are set to max (type in 3000 and press enter).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I have a handful of questions about the Z77 Pro4-M paired up with my 3570k that I hope someone could help me with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off ; my board has no "fixed" voltage option. All it has is auto and off-set. Secondly, if I put in a multiplier value by hand (instead of "auto") the Turbo option re-appears after being disabled. I can not even select it to disable it and so I changed the the turbo voltage from "auto" to 0.04v.
> 
> After reading this guide I think I am on the right track on how to OC my processor but a few things still confuse me (having come off the i7 920 / X58). This guide says that I should start out with an offset voltage of "-0.005v" and work my way down when trying to find the best / lowest voltage. Currently I am trying to find my start point for a 4.1GHz OC. I have my offset at -0.105 and my turbo voltage set to 0.04v since I have C1E and EIST enabled and this guide said that the turbo voltage only effects the voltage at MAX speed. Is this correct and is what I am doing safe/good?
> 
> If so, should I continue to lower the offset voltage, effectively reducing the amount of voltage required to run at 1.6GHz, while increasing the turbo volts? I do not know why, but I feel this would end up being a very bad thing - what with the processor jumping up from 0.80v @ 1.6GHz to 1.17v @ 4.1GHz on a daily basis. Come to think of it, I do not recall ever seeing anyone with with a screen shot posted of their clocks / temps / voltage where the idle 1.6GHz was lower than 0.9xx.


This is normal, but I wouldn't send the offset into the negative too much. The reason is that stock and below (33 and less) like idle (which the offset affects), Intel has already set the required voltage to the chip for all those multipliers. So make sure that you don't BSOD during idle states.

The CPU doesn't care what voltage changes it does (like .8 to 1.2), but what does affect it is too low/high voltages during running state. Too high and you fry it, too low and you BSOD.

*I'm going to change the Undervolting section to reflect this. I don't think undervolting the offset is a good idea. I think its much better to leave it at +0.005v and mess with turbo to find a good clock at above x33, or if you REALLY want to save power, leave it at x33 and try and decrease turbo maybe.

As it stands with lowest positive setting with offset, you should get around 1.00v at idle and like 1.2v to 1.3v based on what multiplier you select. Those are really low numbers. Like almost max power saving.*

*Side note: Please ask questions in this thread and don't PM. I am one person and can get really busy. I may show up online but am only reading a few threads or my tab is just open on this website and I'm afk. By posting in here, you open your questions to be answered by multiple people (not just me), and I always check this thread so I may eventually answer you. TY All for taking the time and effort to read my guide!







*


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Have you tried doing any other CPU intensive task? Like gaming, renicoding, or even watching a video?
> Make sure that the current limits are set to max (type in 3000 and press enter).


The limits were up all the way, but I did not try other tasks.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> As it stands with lowest positive setting with offset, you should get around 1.00v at idle and like 1.2v to 1.3v based on what multiplier you select.


That is pretty accurate, I would say. The problem is, that at 1.2v, RealTemp starts to give me the willies. Thus far I have only tried to OC to the lowest, stable speed while maintaining a sub 70C temperature. Sadly, if I were to go positive 0.05 on the offset and then the lowest on the turbo (which is 0.04







) it would be way too much power for.... say.... ~4.1GHz. This is when I started to go lower on the offset.

If you suspect that to little can be a bad thing while at idle, do you perhaps think it would be best for me to disable C1E and EIST? If I do that, should I set the turbo voltage back to auto - since the option to disable turbo & turbo voltage is not something UEFI will allow?

Oh and here is another oddity I found out while using some recommended utilities:

Currently if I open up CPUZ or OCCT and leave my PC alone, the clock speed reported by these two applications is 1.6GHz. If I start up a game it then jumps up to 4.1GHz. If I open up Realtemp, however, it never stays at 1.6GHz. Not even on idle. The damn thing jumps to 3.3GHz and 3.6GHz. If I open up all three programs at the same time CPUZ and OCCT will report 1.6GHz while Realtemp still erratically jumps all over the place. Is this a known problem with Realtemp or is it that CPUZ and OCCT are just not reading my clock speed correctly?


----------



## paulerxx

This thread helped me out a bunch. Thanks mate







Now I'm rocking a solid 4.6ghz instead of 4.2ghz.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> As it stands with lowest positive setting with offset, you should get around 1.00v at idle and like 1.2v to 1.3v based on what multiplier you select.
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty accurate, I would say. The problem is, that at 1.2v, RealTemp starts to give me the willies. Thus far I have only tried to OC to the lowest, stable speed while maintaining a sub 70C temperature. Sadly, if I were to go positive 0.05 on the offset and then the lowest on the turbo (which is 0.04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it would be way too much power for.... say.... ~4.1GHz. This is when I started to go lower on the offset.
> 
> If you suspect that to little can be a bad thing while at idle, do you perhaps think it would be best for me to disable C1E and EIST? If I do that, should I set the turbo voltage back to auto - since the option to disable turbo & turbo voltage is not something UEFI will allow?
> 
> Oh and here is another oddity I found out while using some recommended utilities:
> 
> Currently if I open up CPUZ or OCCT and leave my PC alone, the clock speed reported by these two applications is 1.6GHz. If I start up a game it then jumps up to 4.1GHz. If I open up Realtemp, however, it never stays at 1.6GHz. Not even on idle. The damn thing jumps to 3.3GHz and 3.6GHz. If I open up all three programs at the same time CPUZ and OCCT will report 1.6GHz while Realtemp still erratically jumps all over the place. Is this a known problem with Realtemp or is it that CPUZ and OCCT are just not reading my clock speed correctly?
Click to expand...

*Start by ditching OCCT and using prime95 x64 27.7. Select Blend, then Custom and change the Memory usage to 50% of installed memory (4096 if you have 8GB of RAM) and with stress testing programs, don't be afraid to hit 85C on Sandy and 90C on Ivy. It won't hurt your CPU. You will never see those temps except in stress testing programs (not even BF3 64 player game or reincoding a 50GB bluray).*

You should go to offset +0.005v and then if you have too much power with turbo.. start making the turbo negative. That way you leave the idle clock voltage alone and only make the running state lower in voltage.

I believe Realtemp has a much higher refresh rate and tries to report every clock change, whereas CPU-Z only reports like 3 states... idle and max (running).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Have you tried doing any other CPU intensive task? Like gaming, renicoding, or even watching a video?
> 
> Make sure that the current limits are set to max (type in 3000 and press enter).
> 
> 
> 
> The limits were up all the way, but I did not try other tasks.
Click to expand...

That's probably it then. Unless you do something that actually requires 25%+ CPU usage then it won't jump to max state, because the idle state isn't even being fully utilized yet. Even having 20 tabs open in firefox may not trigger enough usage to require a max state.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You should go to offset +0.005v and then if you have too much power with turbo.. start making the turbo negative. That way you leave the idle clock voltage alone and only make the running state lower in voltage.


I think that is where our boards differ. If I leave the multi on auto, I am able to disable Turbo and doing so also removes the Turbo Voltage. If I disable Turbo (and again; Turbo Voltage subsequently) but then manually enter a multiplier, Turbo re-enables and is unable to be selected within UEFI to disable it. The Turbo Voltage however can be changed and it starts with the minimum value of "auto" and the next lowest is "0.04v". I am not 100% sure, but I did not see a way to get negative turbo integers. I will re-check again here in a minute.









Also worth mentioning is that the LLC feature describe in your guide makes mention of numerous options - of which the Pro 4-M does not have. That I can see, it only has 3 options; 0%, 50% and 100%. Your recommendation of 50%, however, still applies and is what I am using at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I believe Realtemp has a much higher refresh rate and tries to report every clock change, whereas CPU-Z only reports like 3 states... idle and max (running).


I feel you may be correct on that once again.









As far as testing goes, what I have been using is LinX with the latest Intel library. It seems to stress my system harder than OCCT's LinX with AVC enable as well as Prime95. Perhaps you may want to include it in your package as it really is a great little tool.

http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download/


----------



## carinae

Hello, my 2600k is running at 4.4ghz that reads [when i observe it] in CPUID and CPU-Z 1.28v core voltage but the max records 1.31-1.32. Does that sound normal or safe? Thanks


----------



## zerocraft

Anyone know what can cause an FFT to skip like this (thread#2 finished 192K after just one test)? Is it instability or just a bug / glitch ?


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocraft*
> 
> Anyone know what can cause an FFT to skip like this (thread#2 finished 192K after just one test)? Is it instability or just a bug / glitch ?


I've had that happen to me before when I got a 15 hour stable run. I don't think it should be anything you should worry about.


----------



## unclewebb

The Control Panel - Power Options - Minimum processor state controls whether your CPU idles down or not. Set that to a low number like 5% and RealTemp might agree with other monitoring utilities. RealTemp tells you exactly what multipliers your CPU is using. Some other apps like to fudge things a little when the CPU is lightly loaded.

C3 and C6 can also play a part in the real multiplier your CPU uses when lightly loaded.

RealTemp 3.70
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2089/Real_Temp_3.70.html


----------



## YattaRX8

The "Getting closer..." and "Finding the sweet spot" steps somewhat confuse me. In "Getting closer..." it seems like you're saying to increase the turbo voltage whenever we run into instability and keep increasing the multiplier at the same time until the vcore starts going over the max (which I believe is 1.55v, as stated in the voltage limits section?).

In the "Finding the sweet spot" step, you say one of the options, should instability occur, is to increase the turbo voltage. But didn't we already turn up the turbo voltage as high as it could safely go in the previous step? Or am I missing something important?

This is my first time overclocking anything, and I've gotten my 3570k to 4.4ghz stable so far with just one increase in the turbo voltage. I plan to do more once I get a new graphics card, but it's kind of pointless right now as I'm being bottle necked by a 9800GTX+


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YattaRX8*
> 
> The "Getting closer..." and "Finding the sweet spot" steps somewhat confuse me. In "Getting closer..." it seems like you're saying to increase the turbo voltage whenever we run into instability and keep increasing the multiplier at the same time until the vcore starts going over the max (which I believe is 1.55v, as stated in the voltage limits section?).
> 
> In the "Finding the sweet spot" step, you say one of the options, should instability occur, is to increase the turbo voltage. But didn't we already turn up the turbo voltage as high as it could safely go in the previous step? Or am I missing something important?
> 
> This is my first time overclocking anything, and I've gotten my 3570k to 4.4ghz stable so far with just one increase in the turbo voltage. I plan to do more once I get a new graphics card, but it's kind of pointless right now as I'm being bottle necked by a 9800GTX+


Getting closer only requires a 5min test, but the Sweet Spot requires 20min.

Its more about test time to help in overall testing time. You don't want to test every multiplier at 20min or 1 hour.

The max is 1.55v absolute (You should never see anything over 1.55 appear in CPU-Z period.). If you hit that in Getting Closer, then use the "Fail (Max vCore)" part if you fail.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YattaRX8*
> 
> The "Getting closer..." and "Finding the sweet spot" steps somewhat confuse me. In "Getting closer..." it seems like you're saying to increase the turbo voltage whenever we run into instability and keep increasing the multiplier at the same time until the vcore starts going over the max (which I believe is 1.55v, as stated in the voltage limits section?).
> In the "Finding the sweet spot" step, you say one of the options, should instability occur, is to increase the turbo voltage. But didn't we already turn up the turbo voltage as high as it could safely go in the previous step? Or am I missing something important?
> This is my first time overclocking anything, and I've gotten my 3570k to 4.4ghz stable so far with just one increase in the turbo voltage. I plan to do more once I get a new graphics card, but it's kind of pointless right now as I'm being bottle necked by a 9800GTX+


Increasing the turbo voltage is one of the options. If you've already maxed out the turbo voltage in the "Getting closer..." part, then you can't increase it anymore. You will either have to fiddle with the other settings or decrease the multiplier.


----------



## kennyparker1337

*Guide update...

Replaced the "Undervolting!" section with "Glocking". I no longer support negative offsets for reasons explained in that section. However, that does not mean one cannot still use them.*


----------



## YattaRX8

Alright, thanks for the clarification. I have one more question, though.

I did the blend test a couple more times last night to make sure my 4.4ghz OC is stable. Both times, after a little over two hours, my second core got a fatal error. The other cores were fine with no issues after 8 hours, though. Should I raise the turbo voltage again, or is it fine since the likelihood of maxing out my CPU for over 2 hours is pretty much nil?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> A negative turbo voltage should not be available nor used.


Does this mean that no one has an option to use a negative turbo value as ASRock never made that a feature? Earlier I was under the impression it was a missing feature on my Pro 4-M.


----------



## bigal1542

Anyone tried the new BIOS for the Extreme4?

Fixes listed:
1. Update VBIOS.
2. Update RAID ROM.
3. Add "No-K OC" function.

Anyone care to explain what 1 and 3 are in very simple terms?


----------



## malikq86

You recommend Vᴄᴄᴘʟʟ no lower than 1.71v....how certain are you on this? I thought I read people going as low as 1.5v. I guess if Intel says 1.71...people should stick with that. Just wondering how set you are on that recommendation.


----------



## ti20n

My personal experience on Ivy Bridge, is that 1.45v CPU PLL would not boot, but 1.475v+ through 1.850v worked fine and didn't seem to provide significantly better/worse stability or temperature changes throughout that range. I am now leaving it on Auto. But YMMV depending on chip / motherboard, or with subzero cooling.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YattaRX8*
> 
> In the "Finding the sweet spot"


Sweet spot = speed + stability - wear and tear.

My ASRock system replaced an old Gigabyte DS3. On the system, I had a e6600 stock at 2.4GHz, that I was able to overclock to 3.32GHz with lots of heat and lots of vcocre and adequate stability. That was not a sweet spot. I finally backed down to 3.2GHz and suddenly I could back off on the vcocre and then temps went down and I went months without any bios adjustments. Now that's a sweet spot.

There is no single way to get there to a sweet spot. On my ASRock system now, I'm running stable and cool at 4.5GHz and stable any every time I've upped it to 4.6, I get BSODs and whatever. I could tweak this and that, but hey, 4.5GHz is fine. It's my sweet spot.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that the sweet is somewhat, at least, in the eye of the beholder. IMHO, it is also another way of recognizing what your hardware will give you. Another way of thinking about it, could your grandmother could start and shutdown your system over and over with no problems (no offense to grandmothers who are geeks)?

Good luck with overclocking. It is a lot of fun.

marty


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> You recommend Vᴄᴄᴘʟʟ no lower than 1.71v....how certain are you on this? I thought I read people going as low as 1.5v. I guess if Intel says 1.71...people should stick with that. Just wondering how set you are on that recommendation.


If others used 1.5v with no problems then that would be a nice assumption that you can too.

1.71v is used for my guide because its what Intel recommends, and the guide is meant to "guide" a broad spectrum of computer enthusiasts (not cater to the advanced users).


----------



## techtron

Just wanted to say thank you for this guide! I am trying the "Final Test Now!" and will keep you updated if i get any problems.

THANK YOU!


----------



## abusori

So after a long time of having my i5 2500K at 4.4GHz (which I just set the multiplier to and it worked), I decided to see how far I could push it.

However, if I raise the multiplier to 45, the computer posts, but then sits at a black screen with a flashing cursor. I tried raising the voltages in various ways all the way up to the maximums/minimums, tried enabling/disabling pll internal overvoltage, etc, and nothing works.

Perhaps I just got unlucky with my CPU, but I have an idea that it might be because my motherboard is still at 1.70 bios version. I tried to update it but I couldn't, as it gave me this error:


Anybody know how to deal with this issue? Googling it gave me nothing.
If updating the bios doesn't even matter, then any ideas on why I can't break 44? Or is this just the best I can do?

In any case, thank you for an excellent guide. +rep


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abusori*
> 
> So after a long time of having my i5 2500K at 4.4GHz (which I just set the multiplier to and it worked), I decided to see how far I could push it.
> 
> However, if I raise the multiplier to 45, the computer posts, but then sits at a black screen with a flashing cursor. I tried raising the voltages in various ways all the way up to the maximums/minimums, tried enabling/disabling pll internal overvoltage, etc, and nothing works.
> 
> Perhaps I just got unlucky with my CPU, but I have an idea that it might be because my motherboard is still at 1.70 bios version. I tried to update it but I couldn't, as it gave me this error:
> img
> 
> Anybody know how to deal with this issue? Googling it gave me nothing.
> If updating the bios doesn't even matter, then any ideas on why I can't break 44? Or is this just the best I can do?
> 
> In any case, thank you for an excellent guide. +rep


Install this: http://download.asrock.com/utility/AXTU/AXTU(v0.1.212).zip

Then this: http://download.asrock.com/drivers/Intel/others/ME_Win7-64_Win7_Vista64_Vista_XP64_XP(v8.0.2.1410_1.5M).zip

*For P67 Extreme4 (NOT Gen3):*
Then try to update the BIOS with this: ftp://174.142.97.10/bios/1155/P67%20Extreme4(3.10)WIN.zip

*For P67 Extreme4 Gen3:*
Update with this: ftp://174.142.97.10/bios/1155/P67%20Extreme4%20Gen3(2.20)WIN.zip

*I'm guessing the error occurred because you tried to flash your motherboard with the wrong BIOS. Look at your motherboard box and make sure if it says Gen3 to use the Gen3 file, otherwise use the other one.*


----------



## techtron

Hi,
Ive been experiencing some issues with my computers such as screen locks and bsod error codes 0x00000101 and 0x00000124 . It only started bsoding today out of the blue... but the screen locks have been happening whlist streaming and playing bf3.

I was wondering if anyone can help me get my rig stable at 4.5ghz (im new to this)
The bsods occur when im running a blend test through p95 and happen between 15 to 60minutes of running the tests.... The tempretures seems to be fine at 65~7degrees.

I had the previous vcore at +0.050 and i had no problems previously but the bsods and screen locks suggest that i have to increase the vcore

PSU - 520watt Antec
CPU - I5 2500l (Overclocked at 4.5)
GPU - GeForce GTX Nvidia 560ti
MOBO - Z68 Extreme3 Gen3

Here are my bios settings







Thanks in advance


----------



## abusori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> *I'm guessing the error occurred because you tried to flash your motherboard with the wrong BIOS. Look at your motherboard box and make sure if it says Gen3 to use the Gen3 file, otherwise use the other one.*


Well what do ya know, I do have the non-gen3 version. That's interesting since wherever I bought it from said it was a gen3, I just never paid any attention to the box. Too late now though, it's almost been a year.








Anyway, the bios update installed fine, now I'll see what I can do. Thank you~

Edit: I've made it to 4.9GHz. I'll try some more stuff tomorrow, but that's probably as far as it goes. It seems like my sound card or usb controller or something isn't able to initialize properly once I get past that. Not bad at all of course, I just really want to hit 5GHz because it's a prettier number.


----------



## InVeNtOr

ok, i just got done testing. followed the guide, my cpu is at 4.4ghz. 4.5ghz at the same settings won't pass the tests. i ran prime 95 small, large, and both. i also ran OCCT for 1 hour. on the guide it was mentioned if i passed 1 hour then i would be good to go. i did let it run for over 10 hours on the "both" settings. is there some other test, being specific before i declair this rig "stable?" i'd actually like to reduce the volts and try and see how low can i go before i lose my stability. following the guide though, i didn't have an option to reduce any volts. my turbo is at the min +.004. here are the screen shots for the tests along with the temps.


----------



## rootzreggae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Then this: http://download.asrock.com/drivers/Intel/others/ME_Win7-64_Win7_Vista64_Vista_XP64_XP(v8.0.2.1410_1.5M).zip


The link is so slow, does anyone have a better link for the file? 45MB taking 2 hours


----------



## Dougz3

Thanks tremendously for the guide! I went with "glocking" for my very first build and it's working great. I went with a 45 multiplier just to see how my 3770k works at 4.5 and it's doing great. I don't know if I have a really good chip, or nice airflow but at 29 minutes in on Prime95 I reached a peak of 80c, once it hit 30 minutes it's stabilized at 62-67c, and hasn't moved. Didn't think to see these temps at 4.5 on a 3770k.


----------



## InVeNtOr

have an "odd" question, hopefully. checking temps, when the computer is at idle, i have 1 core about 10 degrees higher than the rest. when i do the stress test, they are alll about the same. is this normal? i am assuming that is the core that is doing all the work and that's why i only show 1600mhz.

^^^^ doughz3, what is the volts of your chip? i don't know the rest of your hardware, but we have the same chip. i am at 4.4GHz and running prime my temps are about mid 70's. then again, i have very quiet fans, didn't lap anything, and didn't increase volts at all. i used the guide too, i just went with what was put in there exactly and didn't change a thing.


----------



## Dougz3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVeNtOr*
> 
> ^^^^ doughz3, what is the volts of your chip? i don't know the rest of your hardware, but we have the same chip. i am at 4.4GHz and running prime my temps are about mid 70's. then again, i have very quiet fans, didn't lap anything, and didn't increase volts at all. i used the guide too, i just went with what was put in there exactly and didn't change a thing.


I'm at 1.24v I believe, still new to overclocking as this was my very first try. My temps will raise to 80c, then decent back to 65c in the matter of a few minutes then stay that way. It has been staying at 75-80 for a bit longer than usual. I followed the guide to increase turbo voltage to .004 and offset to .005, if I got that right. Then just set my multiplier to 45 and these are the temps I'm getting. I also have a full size Antec 1200 with 6 stock fans and a Noctua DH-14 cooler.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVeNtOr*
> 
> have an "odd" question, hopefully. checking temps, when the computer is at idle, i have 1 core about 10 degrees higher than the rest. when i do the stress test, they are alll about the same. is this normal? i am assuming that is the core that is doing all the work and that's why i only show 1600mhz.


That is a well documented quirk about these new chips. One core seems to be around 10deg difference from the rest. But you still have to use that as the highest temp if it does give you the highest.


----------



## InVeNtOr

ok, so we have the same settings. this is weird, i upped my multiplier to 45 and ran OCCT for 30 minutes and it passed. not sure why i gained 100mhz like that, but i'll keep it and leave it alone. i am going to run prime tonight to make sure. i use the small setting, if that's correct.


----------



## MoInSTL

Great guide. Spent a few hours reading it. I joined OC.net years ago but can't remember my old username.

Have not gotten around to adding another heat sink/fan. I have 3, 120mm fans: front, back, top and ambient is a rather warm 29C/83F (Outside temp is 95F). I am just wondering if anyone else started off with the stock h/s/f and what were you able to run it at? I have the 2600K btw.

Thanks!


----------



## Dougz3

I had to send my power supply back through RMA due to a random spark during power up. (still worked just didn't want to take the risk). But when it gets back I want to see if I can keep my 4.5GHz but lower my vcore. It's at 1.24 right now and I'm curious what I should lower first, turbo voltage or voltage offset? Offset is +.005 and turbo is +.004(I believe I have that right







)


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dougz3*
> 
> I had to send my power supply back through RMA due to a random spark during power up. (still worked just didn't want to take the risk). But when it gets back I want to see if I can keep my 4.5GHz but lower my vcore. It's at 1.24 right now and I'm curious what I should lower first, turbo voltage or voltage offset? Offset is +.005 and turbo is +.004(I believe I have that right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


IMo, offset should never drop into the negative. It will send the idle voltage to below what Intel already set it at (Intel is going to find the lowest voltage it can already do to produce the lowest temps possible for best release).

The turbo can't go negative, I think. If it could, I would set that to negative.

*So the lowest setting I support is +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo. Anything lower and you are challenging Intel themselves.*


----------



## Dougz3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> IMo, offset should never drop into the negative. It will send the idle voltage to below what Intel already set it at (Intel is going to find the lowest voltage it can already do to produce the lowest temps possible for best release).
> The turbo can't go negative, I think. If it could, I would set that to negative.
> *So the lowest setting I support is +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo. Anything lower and you are challenging Intel themselves.*


Ah I see, so I should just keep it where it's at? Once again, thanks for the great guide. I'm sure I'll eventually be back if anything pops up.


----------



## 50Cows

You should make a guide on how to make a software package like you did. I wanted to make one before but many ones are more complicated then the one you made.


----------



## InVeNtOr

I'm using the hyper 212 EVO. Just ran prime for 11+ hours. Rock stable at 4.5 and i am at the lowest possible volts. Temps did get up to 95 at times though. I will post screen shots after work







.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> IMo, offset should never drop into the negative. It will send the idle voltage to below what Intel already set it at (Intel is going to find the lowest voltage it can already do to produce the lowest temps possible for best release).
> The turbo can't go negative, I think. If it could, I would set that to negative.
> *So the lowest setting I support is +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo. Anything lower and you are challenging Intel themselves.*


I thought if you are using like LLC 2-4 (increased overall voltage)...the idle voltage will be higher than normal stock LLC5. If that is the case, then using negative offset should be fine...since the idle voltage is still at or above the stock LLC 5 idle voltage....no? Unless, this is not true for idle voltage...but only load voltage.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> I thought if you are using like LLC 2-4...the idle voltage will be higher than normal stock LLC5. If that is the cause, than using negative offset should be fine...since the idle voltage is still at or above the stock LLC 5 idle voltage....no?


*load* line calibration mainly reduces vdroop under load i think. it is hard to gauge with offset voltages because you never know what the target voltages under load are(unless you set the LLC to 100%) either way undervolting isnt particulary dangerous for your chip or something, it simply doesnt work with every chip because some might not actually work at that voltage(otherwise your vid would be set lower by intel). as long as you keep C1e enabled it should work most of the time due to it running at lower clock speeds at that moment.
i guess if you want to keep it in the guide you should probably put a big caution with it or something


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> *load* line calibration mainly reduces vdroop under load i think. it is hard to gauge with offset voltages because you never know what the target voltages under load are(unless you set the LLC to 100%) either way undervolting isnt particulary dangerous for your chip or something, it simply doesnt work with every chip because some might not actually work at that voltage(otherwise your vid would be set lower by intel). as long as you keep C1e enabled it should work most of the time due to it running at lower clock speeds at that moment.
> i guess if you want to keep it in the guide you should probably put a big caution with it or something


yeah i guess your right...so the increased voltage of LLC Load Line should only happen when you go under load...but not at idle...so regardless of LLC Load Line...your idle voltage should be the same....

hmmmm....idk...i just don't get why Intel would give you the option to go so negative at such a high range if it didn't make much sense...lol.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> hmmmm....idk...i just don't get why Intel would give you the option to go so negative at such a high range if it didn't make much sense...lol.


well if you are looking for say a 3770s or 3770t and you cant find one you can simply buy a regular 3770 and reduce multi/voltage to get to the same speeds, voltages, heat output and power draw


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVeNtOr*
> 
> I'm using the hyper 212 EVO. Just ran prime for 11+ hours. Rock stable at 4.5 and i am at the lowest possible volts. Temps did get up to 95 at times though. I will post screen shots after work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That seems awfully hot. What is your ambient temp? Now I never run prime on anything other than stock settings for prime, and never for more than a two to three hours max, but my temps never exceeded the low 70s (core temps), and usually stay in the mid 60s. Did your get into the low 90s immediately? That just seems very hot IMHO.

marty


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> *load* line calibration mainly reduces vdroop under load i think. it is hard to gauge with offset voltages because you never know what the target voltages under load are(unless you set the LLC to 100%) either way undervolting isnt particulary dangerous for your chip or something, it simply doesnt work with every chip because some might not actually work at that voltage(otherwise your vid would be set lower by intel). as long as you keep C1e enabled it should work most of the time due to it running at lower clock speeds at that moment.
> i guess if you want to keep it in the guide you should probably put a big caution with it or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i guess your right...so the increased voltage of LLC Load Line should only happen when you go under load...but not at idle...so regardless of LLC Load Line...your idle voltage should be the same....
> 
> hmmmm....idk...i just don't get why Intel would give you the option to go so negative at such a high range if it didn't make much sense...lol.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure the motherboard manufacturer is the one who sets the voltage limits in the BIOS.

On the flip side of "almost useless" negative voltage, you also have the option to set the voltage to +2v which would instantly fry the thing... I think the numbers are much less significant and are just there to provide a nifty range of numbers that can satisfy *any user.*

*Again though, I'm not saying using negative voltage is harmful. I just am no longer supporting it in the guide because, imo, as soon as you move into the negative range you are highly risking stability.*


----------



## InVeNtOr

well, i for one, thank you for making the guide. i have a rock stable 4.5 i5 3750k chip at the lowest possible volts. they only thing i can't find is the "hyper threading" option. i didn't see it in my bios. other than that, i am super de duper happy!
thanks again!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVeNtOr*
> 
> well, i for one, thank you for making the guide. i have a rock stable 4.5 i5 3750k chip at the lowest possible volts. they only thing i can't find is the "hyper threading" option. i didn't see it in my bios. other than that, i am super de duper happy!
> thanks again!


i5s have no hyperthreading.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> i5s have no hyperthreading.


Yep, that's the big difference between the i7 and the i5.


----------



## Tom114

Wow, it went wrong in the very first step. I updated it in windows, computer hangs for a while shuts itself down while updating, conclusion: Dead mobo. Now I've bought a new bios chip from ebay, I hope I will get it tomorrow. Hoping it will fix the problem


----------



## MoInSTL

Soooo, no one wants to admit to starting off with the stock h/s/f?







I know there are more female OCers now, but I was one of the first back in the day of dual Celeron 300A's. Just need a quick tip guys. I haven't had the time to pull everything to mount a better heat sink. Back in the day, I always pulled the stock h/s/f (if it had one like the Slot 1s )before installing it, but this time I didn't. This is a recent build I started in early April. Decided to forgo IB as I the prices for SB were so great as well as easier to cool.

Post 973: Have not gotten around to adding another heat sink/fan. I have 3, 120mm fans: front, back, top and ambient is a rather warm 29C/83F (Outside temp is 95F). I am just wondering if anyone else started off with the stock h/s/f and what were you able to run it at? I have the 2600K btw.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Soooo, no one wants to admit to starting off with the stock h/s/f?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are more female OCers now, but I was one of the first back in the day of dual Celeron 300A's. Just need a quick tip guys. I haven't had the time to pull everything to mount a better heat sink. Back in the day, I always pulled the stock h/s/f (if it had one like the Slot 1s )before installing it, but this time I didn't. This is a recent build I started in early April. Decided to forgo IB as I the prices for SB were so great as well as easier to cool.
> 
> Post 973: Have not gotten around to adding another heat sink/fan. I have 3, 120mm fans: front, back, top and ambient is a rather warm 29C/83F (Outside temp is 95F). I am just wondering if anyone else started off with the stock h/s/f and what were you able to run it at? I have the 2600K btw.


I was not aware females existed on the interwebs...









I've done a couple runs on the stock h/s/f before my custom one came, but the temps should always be pretty high with it. Still though I think a 4.0-4.4GHz clock should be achievable... but unsure about the extra heat from the 4 threads on the 2600k.

My recommendation would be this though: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099


----------



## MoInSTL

Thanks kennyparker. That's the one I had in mind. It looks like it uses the same clips as the stock one uses though which are a PITA IMO. I'd prefer a back plate with screws.

Right now we are having our second heatwave of the summer. At 2PM is it 100F. No heatwave my ambient temps are around 29C/75F. I was running it in auto OC for awhile @4.4 and Real Temp reported idle temps in the mid-30s. Put it back to stock speed for now as not having the voltage fixed is not so good.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Soooo, no one wants to admit to starting off with the stock h/s/f?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are more female OCers now, but I was one of the first back in the day of dual Celeron 300A's. .


OH my god, you must be really old.


----------



## BenchAndGames

After 3 hours in Prime95 v27.7, I have BSOD with code 101, understand that I must increase the voltage.

My question is, really be necessary to increase the voltage to get through 3 hours of prime95 ?

You think 3 hours is enough? Or should I increase the voltage and spend more than 3 hours ?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Very necessary to increase voltage if you have had a bsod, especially after only 3 hours.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> After 3 hours in Prime95 v27.7, I have BSOD with code 101, understand that I must increase the voltage.
> My question is, really be necessary to increase the voltage to get through 3 hours of prime95 ?
> You think 3 hours is enough? Or should I increase the voltage and spend more than 3 hours ?


everyone has a different philosophy on how long to run prime95 before calling it stable...im in the 12 hours group. i personally, can't wait 24 hours to use my pc.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> everyone has a different philosophy on how long to run prime95 before calling it stable...im in the 12 hours group. i personally, can't wait 24 hours to use my pc.


Thank you guy !


----------



## ahzrukhal

Do you really have to update the BIOS? I am kind of scared to do it..

Forgive me as I have never overclocked, but when I try to put the value to 'max' it corrects it to 500 only. It says invalid number. Am I doing this right?


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> OH my god, you must be really old.


Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> everyone has a different philosophy on how long to run prime95 before calling it stable...im in the 12 hours group. i personally, can't wait 24 hours to use my pc.


Then you should lower the "minutes per FFT" from 15 to 10, to make sure you still cover all FFT lengths in 12 hours.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> OH my god, you must be really old.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome.
Click to expand...

On the internet, age is irrelevant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahzrukhal*
> 
> Do you really have to update the BIOS? I am kind of scared to do it..
> 
> Forgive me as I have never overclocked, but when I try to put the value to 'max' it corrects it to 500 only. It says invalid number. Am I doing this right?


Yes, update the BIOS. Should be quick and painless. Like installing a simple program.
Yes, typing in a large number will be invalid and set it to the max which is 500 in your case.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome.


I thought you'd appreciate it (my first OC was a k6-III 450, and I'm really old).









marty


----------



## InVeNtOr

my bad, been very busy last few days....
my ambient temp is 40...
the 95 temps were only for a few seconds, not constant. i guess they averaged from 60's to 70's. this pc doesn't have amazing cooling (duh..lol) i had to go with a quieter set up. i did replace the front 2 fans after i did all the testing but i'm sure they won't impact anything.
this is my dad's pc. i had some boundrys to work within. being quiet was a request so i knew i wouldn't impress anyone with low temps. i would have lapped the cpu, but again, it's his, and if there was a problem i'm sure he would be pissed if he found out i voided his warranty.
i have to say all in all, this build came out pretty good. i'm not too conserned about the high temps there because i know this pc will never reach those temps with what he is going to use it for.
oh...and here are the pics!

with a keen eye, you will see i don't have an expansion cage. my SSD is in my drive bay. i made an adapter that fits 2 SSD's. i did install the power cable with an extra SATA power connector. that way, in the future, if my dad wants to add another SSD, the connector is there, and he doesn't have to cut the tie string and re do it. oh yeah, the only way i could do something that hasn't been done before, i tied my wires up with tie string. it's a product that people in avaition use to tie up wire harnesses. works just fine for computers too! i also don't like the look of zip ties.
thanks to all for all the help and advice!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Slight problem guys. When I change the frequency to that of one lower than stock clock in the bios or in Atux or whatever it changes readily. But when I set it to one higher than stock, it refuses to take the change. Any clues as to why?


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Slight problem guys. When I change the frequency to that of one lower than stock clock in the bios or in Atux or whatever it changes readily. But when I set it to one higher than stock, it refuses to take the change. Any clues as to why?


Have you tried uninstalling any overclocking software? I know of someone else who had this issue and removing the software solved the problem.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Have you tried uninstalling any overclocking software? I know of someone else who had this issue and removing the software solved the problem.


I can try but the overclocking software shouldn't do anything as it doesn't run at startup.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Didn't work.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVeNtOr*
> 
> i would have lapped the cpu, but again, it's his, and if there was a problem i'm sure he would be pissed if he found out i voided his warranty.


Wow, I haven't heard the term "lap" in a long long time. That's one thing I never did, though a lot of folks used to do that to help with thermal conduction.

For those not familiar with the term, here's a link from 2002 (not too long after CPUs had just exceeded the 1GHz barrier).

http://www.overclockersclub.com/guides/lapping/

BTW, nice looking rig.

marty


----------



## ZeProfessor

My results


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2445722

Yay soo my better than my old q6600 as an oc'er

EDIT: Question with my board when i go into the bios with my mouse it starts to spaz out and click on random stuff so i have to use these two old ass one that i have also yes i know my rtam timings are slow il change them later cbf now


----------



## InVeNtOr

lol. i thought people still did that to their cpu's and cpu coolers. yeah, i am a little dated too, i built my rig in 2006 and hadn't even thought about another set up until my dad asked me to build the one shown in the pics.
thanks for the complement.


----------



## YattaRX8

Aight, so I got a BSOD going for 4.5ghz and the error was "0x1E" (increase vcore). I first tried increasing the turbo which still gave a BSOD. Should I not increase the turbo and just increase the vcore or should I increase both of them? Currently @ 4.4ghz the vcore goes no higher than ~1.25


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YattaRX8*
> 
> Aight, so I got a BSOD going for 4.5ghz and the error was "0x1E" (increase vcore). I first tried increasing the turbo which still gave a BSOD. Should I not increase the turbo and just increase the vcore or should I increase both of them? Currently @ 4.4ghz the vcore goes no higher than ~1.25


The turbo does increase the vcore when using top speed (4.4GHz or w/e you set it too).

If you increase the offset, it affects both idle and top speed vcore.

So increase the turbo until the BSOD goes away.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Slight problem guys. When I change the frequency to that of one lower than stock clock in the bios or in Atux or whatever it changes readily. But when I set it to one higher than stock, it refuses to take the change. Any clues as to why?


Bermp.


----------



## SLBoy

Does anybody have difficulties going over 4.4ghz? Right now I'm at 4.4ghz with -0.020 offset LLC3, rock stable with 1 of the cores reaching 75ºC, wanted to go for 4.6ghz but it just asks for a big voltage jump, do you guys think it's worth it?

Using a 3570k btw.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLBoy*
> 
> Does anybody have difficulties going over 4.4ghz? Right now I'm at 4.4ghz with -0.020 offset LLC3, rock stable with 1 of the cores reaching 75ºC, wanted to go for 4.6ghz but it just asks for a big voltage jump, do you guys think it's worth it?
> Using a 3570k btw.


Yes - I am stuck at 4.4ghz (hottest core hits 80C)...to get to 4.5ghz requires a lot more effort / voltage...temps go to mid-high 80s or so.

I can get 4.4ghz with LLC 4 and -0.005 offset...only 1.168v on load...but 24/7 stable. Ran Prime95 for 12 hours and IBT for 50 rounds on maximum.

See "My 3570k Overclocking Test Log" sig thread.


----------



## YattaRX8

Now I'm even more confused. I increased the turbo voltage even more as told, but I got another BSOD. This one was different, though.

"0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT"

I haven't touched my RAM at all, so why does increasing my CPU's turbo voltage screw with my RAM?


----------



## SLBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Yes - I am stuck at 4.4ghz (hottest core hits 80C)...to get to 4.5ghz requires a lot more effort / voltage...temps go to mid-high 80s or so.
> I can get 4.4ghz with LLC 4 and -0.005 offset...only 1.168v on load...but 24/7 stable. Ran Prime95 for 12 hours and IBT for 50 rounds on maximum.
> See "My 3570k Overclocking Test Log" sig thread.


Yeah I mean getting 4.4 was just so easy, but over this it just seem a whole bunch of wasted time, probably gonna settle for 4.4 since im not really experienced in sandy/ivy bridge.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLBoy*
> 
> Yeah I mean getting 4.4 was just so easy, but over this it just seem a whole bunch of wasted time, probably gonna settle for 4.4 since im not really experienced in sandy/ivy bridge.


^ same man. I settled. Busting my @$$ for 100mhz isn't worth the time, effort, or heat.

BTW - which motherboard do you have?


----------



## SLBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ same man. I settled. Busting my @$$ for 100mhz isn't worth the time, effort, or heat.
> BTW - which motherboard do you have?


The same as you


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLBoy*
> 
> The same as you


You have a ASRock Z77 Extreme4 motherboard? Hmmm...I wonder if the 4.4ghz wall has something to do with that...maybe a BIOS update would help temps/OC.....hmmm...









I'm running BIOS version 1.4....but I need to update to 2.0 soon.


----------



## SLBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> You have a ASRock Z77 Extreme4 motherboard? Hmmm...I wonder if the 4.4ghz wall has something to do with that...maybe a BIOS update would help temps/OC.....hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running BIOS version 1.4....but I need to update to 2.0 soon.


Nah don't think so, updated to 2.0 as soon as I got the board.









Well but try it, maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## Jpmboy

Great thread - excellent resource. So... I've been running happily at 4.6 and pop to 4.8 when i know i need a little extra. All settings where worked out with help from the OP and several members.

I'm taking the plunge to water cooling, not really for the 2700K - the H80 does just fine with that, more for the screaming crossfire 7970's which will get very loud especially when OCd . I'll pull the whole system and water cool the cpu and two graphics cards. so what if anything do i need to set in the bios once I water cool the CPU and do not have any cpu fan speed reported to bios? will this cause any problems?


----------



## taotree

So... I'm reading about vid, vcore, etc... and I'm still really confused.

1) I find the VID by looking at Core Temp, right? But why does the VID go up during load? I thought it was supposed to be a constant based on the multiplier?

2) When it talks about "max of 1.55 V", is that the Core Voltage that CPU-Z shows? or vcore that hwmonitor shows? Or do I add the offset I set in the bios to that to get 1.55? To get anywhere near 1.55, I would have a very big offset... more than 0.2 Is that right?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> So... I'm reading about vid, vcore, etc... and I'm still really confused.
> 
> 1) I find the VID by looking at Core Temp, right? But why does the VID go up during load? I thought it was supposed to be a constant based on the multiplier?
> 
> 2) When it talks about "max of 1.55 V", is that the Core Voltage that CPU-Z shows? or vcore that hwmonitor shows? Or do I add the offset I set in the bios to that to get 1.55? To get anywhere near 1.55, I would have a very big offset... more than 0.2 Is that right?


1. Don't worry too much about VID.

2. CPU-Z and HWMonitor should report around the same for vCore. Those programs should NEVER report a higher number than 1.55v at any time. It should take a big offset to reach that number.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great thread - excellent resource. So... I've been running happily at 4.6 and pop to 4.8 when i know i need a little extra. All settings where worked out with help from the OP and several members.
> I'm taking the plunge to water cooling, not really for the 2700K - the H80 does just fine with that, more for the screaming crossfire 7970's which will get very loud especially when OCd . I'll pull the whole system and water cool the cpu and two graphics cards. so what if anything do i need to set in the bios once I water cool the CPU and do not have any cpu fan speed reported to bios? will this cause any problems?


If there's an option for monitoring the CPU fan(s), turn it off and that should be it. Otherwise lots of motherboards won't prevent bootup when you don't have a CPU fan attached.


----------



## Valenz

Thank you for this guide it was really helpful. It took me all weekend but I finally got my chip stable at 4.5 with 1.306 volts. It passed 10.5 hours prime95 blend and that's good enough for me.I might even be able to drop it to 1.28 and be stable I will check that this weekend. My limiting factor right now is my H60 cooler I am hitting the high 80's at 1.306 and I was at 100c with 1.36 volts. I will be picking up a h100 this week and see if I can these temps down a little.

The biggest problem I think I had was my ram , I have gskill sniper ddr3 1600mhz 8 gigs and they are low voltage ram 1.25 volts. It appears my motherboard wasn't happy with that and I think that's the main reason I was failing all my tests in 1-2 hours. I turned them up to 1.3 and passed for over 10 hours. Very happy with the results.

I5- 3570k
asrock extreme6 p77


----------



## InVeNtOr

Not sure if this helps out, but I set my bios exactly how the guide is. I'm running at 4.5 with no issues. I personally wouldn't increase volts for 100mhz or 200mhz unless u r trying to reach some benchmark. Make sure your ram is set to the profile, even if it says "auto" actually put all the values in. I would do a reset and start over.
One thing to add, when I first tried 4.5, I got a bsod, even when I increased volts past what I wanted. I set it to 4.4 and did all my stress tests, OCCT for 1 hour, and I ran prime for 10+ hours. All was good. I THEN, changed to 4.5 and it worked. Didn't increase volts or change a single setting. I stressed it again, OCCT for 1 hour, and this time, prime for almost 12 hours. All passed.
Not sure if that was the trick, but it seems like u lost some hair and tried everything else.
Good luck.
(Asrock z75, i5 3570k, mushkin extreme 16gb, 212 evo, all air)


----------



## taotree

I'm overclocking my 3570k with all bios settings as per guide and:

Multiplier: 50 Offset: 0.215 LLC: 3 PLL: 1.775
Core Temp shows VID: 1.4312 CPU-Z shows Core Voltage: 1.400

For casual use, I haven't seen any problems yet. When running Prime95, it runs for 15 minutes with temps in the 70's and 80's. Then right around the 15 minute mark, the temps shoot up. I have Core Voltage auto shutdown at 95 C and it shutdown. It's done this twice, so Prime95 must be doing something at that point?

Are the first 15 minutes of Prime95 just warmup and the real test starts at 15 minutes in? I'm just wondering if some new thermal paste and fans might be enough to keep the temps down, or if actually there is a much bigger hurdle.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> I'm overclocking my 3570k with all bios settings as per guide and:
> Multiplier: 50 Offset: 0.215 LLC: 3 PLL: 1.775
> Core Temp shows VID: 1.4312 CPU-Z shows Core Voltage: 1.400
> For casual use, I haven't seen any problems yet. When running Prime95, it runs for 15 minutes with temps in the 70's and 80's. Then right around the 15 minute mark, the temps shoot up. I have Core Voltage auto shutdown at 95 C and it shutdown. It's done this twice, so Prime95 must be doing something at that point?
> Are the first 15 minutes of Prime95 just warmup and the real test starts at 15 minutes in? I'm just wondering if some new thermal paste and fans might be enough to keep the temps down, or if actually there is a much bigger hurdle.


You're at 1.4312 V. Really high temperatures are to be expected, especially if you're not using really advanced cooling.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> I'm overclocking my 3570k with all bios settings as per guide and:
> Multiplier: 50 Offset: 0.215 LLC: 3 PLL: 1.775
> Core Temp shows VID: 1.4312 CPU-Z shows Core Voltage: 1.400
> For casual use, I haven't seen any problems yet. When running Prime95, it runs for 15 minutes with temps in the 70's and 80's. Then right around the 15 minute mark, the temps shoot up. I have Core Voltage auto shutdown at 95 C and it shutdown. It's done this twice, so Prime95 must be doing something at that point?
> Are the first 15 minutes of Prime95 just warmup and the real test starts at 15 minutes in? I'm just wondering if some new thermal paste and fans might be enough to keep the temps down, or if actually there is a much bigger hurdle.


prime is set default to run a different size FFT every 15 minutes, the second one is a small FFT(8k?) and small FFT's stresses the temperatures/cpu most, where as big FFT's test the memory controller ect


----------



## InVeNtOr

Just so I know, are u suppose to run all 3 prime settings? I ran them all (small, large, blend) for several hours before i declared my stability.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVeNtOr*
> 
> Just so I know, are u suppose to run all 3 prime settings? I ran them all (small, large, blend) for several hours before i declared my stability.


Not required, but makes your overclock resume look better.

A 1hour blend with 75% memory usage is plenty.


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> prime is set default to run a different size FFT every 15 minutes, the second one is a small FFT(8k?) and small FFT's stresses the temperatures/cpu most, where as big FFT's test the memory controller ect


Ah, good to know. Thanks!

So, to save time, I could just run a small FFT test for a little while first to see if it's going to over heat. If that works for a few minutes, I can run a much longer blend?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InVeNtOr*
> 
> Just so I know, are u suppose to run all 3 prime settings? I ran them all (small, large, blend) for several hours before i declared my stability.


no because blend runs all of them, it just takes longer to run trough everything. thats why it is advised to run for 12h+ at least so you run through enough FFT's to make sure your stable. if you test for 1h, you should have only ran 4 different FFT's ( out off 70 ). the ones you did run in that one hour should be 448k, 8k, 512k, 12k. there are some certain FFT's that will consistantly make your cpu crash while it might be perfectly stable on those first 4. what you could do is run prime for 1-2 hours and then up vcore by a little bit to make up for the bit you arent sure about. obviously this will give slightly higher temps. if you want the lowest possible stable voltage you'll really have to test for 12hr+(and preferably trough the entire list)


----------



## InVeNtOr

OK. I ran small and large for over an hour each. After that I ran blend for almost 12 hours. The guide said an hour pass should be good.
Reading between the lines it sounds like while u r testing and attempting to get your highest clock, u should run an hour. After u pass 1 hour on small and large, then run blend for 12+ hours. That's how I understand it.
Anyways, thanks again for all the input.


----------



## Valenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> I'm overclocking my 3570k with all bios settings as per guide and:
> Multiplier: 50 Offset: 0.215 LLC: 3 PLL: 1.775
> Core Temp shows VID: 1.4312 CPU-Z shows Core Voltage: 1.400
> For casual use, I haven't seen any problems yet. When running Prime95, it runs for 15 minutes with temps in the 70's and 80's. Then right around the 15 minute mark, the temps shoot up. I have Core Voltage auto shutdown at 95 C and it shutdown. It's done this twice, so Prime95 must be doing something at that point?
> Are the first 15 minutes of Prime95 just warmup and the real test starts at 15 minutes in? I'm just wondering if some new thermal paste and fans might be enough to keep the temps down, or if actually there is a much bigger hurdle.


I hit 95-102 on one core yesterday and it didn't shut down on me.
1.4312 is a lot of voltage as well I am having temp problems at 1.36.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valenz*
> 
> I hit 95-102 on one core yesterday and it didn't shut down on me.
> 1.4312 is a lot of voltage as well I am having temp problems at 1.36.


Whoa that's a lot of voltage. What are you clocking at and what cooler are you using? That kind of voltage should only be used for watercooling and having it past 90C is cutting it too close to max temps.

Edit: I see that you're using a Corsair AIO cooler, I would suggest lowering your voltage to below 1.3v and see what kind of clocks you can get out of that. I personally wouldn't go past 80-90C on a CPU.


----------



## malikq86

why are you trying to kill your chip...just try to get the highest OC you can under 85C, using the least voltage possible (i would say 80C, but you seem to be pushing it)..and call it a day...it's not going to make any real world difference...some people are too obsessed with seeing the highest number possible in CPU-Z...when the side effects aren't worth it..

O well..I guess I am on OCN..what can you expect. Ignore, and please continue.


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valenz*
> 
> I hit 95-102 on one core yesterday and it didn't shut down on me.
> 1.4312 is a lot of voltage as well I am having temp problems at 1.36.


The software "Core Temp" has a nice auto shutdown feature. So when I said it shut down on me, it's because it hit 95 C and I had it configured to shut down at that temperature. That's what I want. Just in case I'm not staring at it and it goes hot for some reason.


----------



## YattaRX8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YattaRX8*
> 
> Now I'm even more confused. I increased the turbo voltage even more as told, but I got another BSOD. This one was different, though.
> "0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT"
> I haven't touched my RAM at all, so why does increasing my CPU's turbo voltage screw with my RAM?


This one is still confusing me. Can someone explain why increasing the turbo voltage and multiplier on my CPU would affect my RAM?


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YattaRX8*
> 
> This one is still confusing me. Can someone explain why increasing the turbo voltage and multiplier on my CPU would affect my RAM?


According to this guide, or somewhere I was reading on these forums, the increased speed of the CPU may tax the RAM more and so need a little voltage boost to handle it.


----------



## YattaRX8

I see. That's what I was hypothesizing, but I really wanted to be sure. So basically raise the voltage to the RAM as little as possible until the BSOD stops? Will do!

Thanks.

edit: Apparently my RAM can't run at 1.65v.

edit2: I tried adjusting the VTT voltage. The first increase from what auto set it to would go passed the threshold listed in this guide (it would have went to 1.085 and the max this guide says is 1.08) so I tried lowering it. Which then resulted in a BSOD telling me to raise it back up. I guess it will be impossible for me to proceed passed 4.4Ghz, then. But hey, I can't really complain about getting a whole GHz for free, right?


----------



## Statius

Happy to report I am a Extreme3 Gen3 user. My 2500k has no problem doing a 4.6ghz oc.

Using a Hyper 212 Plus + 2x Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15s in push pull.

34c idle and 67c load.


----------



## Megagoth1702

Hey guys,

thanks for the guide!







I overclocked my 2500k to 4.6 GHz on my Z68 Pro3 Gen3 and it's Prime95 stable! I tested blend for 6 hours (when I was sleeping) and temperatures were fine, no errors.









I got a problem though... On booting it seems to take several attempts. When I press the power button the PC tries to boot but the display stays black, the computer powers itself off after 10-15 seconds. Then I have to try again. And after 2-3 attempts the PC boots.

This is really weird. Stable when running, trouble powering up.

Here are my settings:

pg1.jpg 131k .jpg file


pg2.jpg 126k .jpg file


Can anyone help me out? I am 90% sure I did everything right, correct me if I am wrong.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megagoth1702*
> 
> Can anyone help me out? I am 90% sure I did everything right, correct me if I am wrong.


Have you tried changing settings back to stock with no overclock? Does it still happen?

I'm new to this, but, is 1.575 a little high for the DRAM voltage?


----------



## Megagoth1702

When I restore settings the PC boots normally.

The 1.575 value was set by the mainboard's "auto" setting, so I took the value over. if there is a tool that can show me my DDR's voltage... Tell me about it.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megagoth1702*
> 
> When I restore settings the PC boots normally.
> 
> The 1.575 value was set by the mainboard's "auto" setting, so I took the value over. if there is a tool that can show me my DDR's voltage... Tell me about it.


Try disabling PLL overvoltage and see if it fixes the problem.

The memory should either be 1.5v or 1.65v. Almost all memory is 1.5v. Look up the specs to your memory.


----------



## Megagoth1702

I disabled PPL overvoltage, booting is normal now. Thank you very much! Is the issue I had the one in the OP where PPL overvoltage is screwing up "sleeping" of the PC? I thought sleeping means the mode where the RAM gets written on the HDD and the PC shuts off. I usually just shut off the computer... Or am I mixing up the two?

My DDR sticks are 1.5v. The closest entry to 1.5 are 1.495 and 1.545, which one should I pick? I put it back a notch to 1.545 but I am not sure if I should under-voltage my RAM.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megagoth1702*
> 
> I disabled PPL overvoltage, booting is normal now. Thank you very much! Is the issue I had the one in the OP where PPL overvoltage is screwing up "sleeping" of the PC? I thought sleeping means the mode where the RAM gets written on the HDD and the PC shuts off. I usually just shut off the computer... Or am I mixing up the two?
> 
> My DDR sticks are 1.5v. The closest entry to 1.5 are 1.495 and 1.545, which one should I pick? I put it back a notch to 1.545 but I am not sure if I should under-voltage my RAM.


You're right about sleeping but PLL Overvoltage is also notorious for causing a PC to get stuck in a boot loop. Very annoying, and not worth the 200MHz it brings to the table.

For the memory, always pick the next highest increment, so use 1.545 and you will be good to go!


----------



## Megagoth1702

Love you mate, thanks. ;D

One more question.

As you saw in my screenshots I have no classic offset voltage control where I can choose like +0.005v, it's in mV.

I raised the "base" voltage by 2 steps because I was having major issues booting and Prime95-ing properly and a few Turbo Boost pushes were not doing the job.

Should I leave the base voltage at default and JUST use the turbo to raise vcore? I see my idle temperatures being higher than at default voltage. Not that much of a big deal, temps are around 65 during gaming and at 70 during Prime stuff. But still... If I can cut my CPU some slack and only give extra juice when turbo is needed - I would go for that instead of raising the base voltage.

Tell me your thoughts please.


----------



## lynnperformance

Great guide!

We need more of these, especially to help some of the newer people get started with Overclocking. Although you can use general guidelines, as with the Intel Sandy Bridge overclocking (located here somewhere) it really helps smooth the first timer's learning curve when they have something to reference specific to the products they own. It saves them some of the frustration of their first overclock and eases them into it...and completes the OC brainwashing process!!

So +Rep for you!


----------



## Megagoth1702

These guides are a ton of work though. Formatting the post alone and keeping everything up to date is hard as FCK I imagine...


----------



## kennyparker1337

*Updated the "Required Programs" section to display links to homepages instead of direct downloads.
Changed main program from CPU-Z/RealTemp to HWMonitor (but still have the former 2 listed).
Updated the portable software folder.

Added entire new section "The Prime Test" to show how exactly a prime95 test should be done.
Added in pictures of advanced error checking settings that need to be checked and are not checked by default. Otherwise prime95 won't show the ERRORS.*










*To Do List
1. Move all images over to google account.
2. Grab BIOS example images direct from my PC for better examples.
*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megagoth1702*
> 
> These guides are a ton of work though. *Formatting the post alone* and keeping everything up to date is hard as FCK I imagine...





Spoiler: ENORMOUS SOURCE CODE



Code:



Code:


[CENTER][IMG]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-bd1kze_rddo/UA7Y5oLJUVI/AAAAAAAAAC4/T5qDSTsEnP4/s1080/sandyivylogo.png[/IMG]

[SIZE=2][B][U]Disclaimer[/U]
Please remember this is a guide, not a set of rules. Some settings may not work the same on every machine. I am not responsible for any damages that might occur from the abuse of this guide. I cannot answer all questions; please do not PM me. Post your question in the thread, so that others may help. If you notice something wrong with the guide, send me a PM please. As always, have fun and please remember not all CPUs can hit 5GHz! Not even mine.[/B][/SIZE]

[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=5]Updated 6/7/2012[/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER]

[COLOR=Green][SIZE=5][U]Updating...[/U][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[SPOILER=BIOS/UEFI][B]Always have the latest BIOS/UEFI!
A safe and easy way to update the BIOS is through windows.

[CENTER][B][COLOR=Red][SIZE=4][U]Warning[/U][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]**[U]All[/U] current BIOS settings will be reset after the reboot. Be sure to write them down before upgrading, and change them back afterwards to avoid crashes.**[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/CENTER]

[B]1. [URL=http://www.asrock.com/mb/index.asp?s=1155]Choose your motherboard.[/URL]
2. Go to "Download" on the top left.
3. Choose "BIOS Download".
4. Get the top most version, and of the 3 types, get Windows.
5. Extract and run the installer. [color=red]**Do NOT do anything while the installer is running.**[/color]
6. Reboot.
7. [URL=http://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=FindBIOS]Check the computer for the correct BIOS version.[/URL]

[IMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2144534/width/600/height/102[/IMG]

To get into the BIOS, press the Delete key during POST or :spam1: it after you press the power button.
[/B][/SPOILER]

[COLOR=Green][SIZE=5][U]Settings...[/U][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[SIZE=2][B][COLOR=Red]Note: Pictures are for reference only and do not reflect the settings that should be set.[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
[SPOILER=OC Tweaker: Miscellaneous]
[SPOILER=Example Image][IMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2470800/width/500/height/375[/IMG][/SPOILER]
[B][U]Advanced Turbo 30/50/100: Disabled[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Lazy feature that attempts to overclock the CPU for you. It will do a sloppy job.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]Load Optimized CPU OC Setting: Disabled[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Lazy feature that attempts to change BIOS settings to best suite overclocking CPU. Another sloppy job.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]Load Optimized GPU OC Setting: Disabled[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Same as above but for IGPU. This is a no-no for any self respecting overclocker.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]Save 1st/2nd/3rd User Default[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~VERY useful feature used to save every BIOS setting to a profile, in case something gets changed unexpectedly.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]Load 1st/2nd/3rd User Default[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Changes every BIOS setting to what is currently saved as the profile.[/I][/INDENT]
[/SPOILER]
[SPOILER=OC Tweaker: CPU Configuration]
[SPOILER=Example Image][IMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2470318/width/600/height/450[/IMG][/SPOILER]

[B][U]CPU Ratio: All Core[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~For the purposes of this guide, we want to work with all cores at once in the CPU.
~You can experiment if you like on setting each core individually. Maybe it might help on those ugly Prime95 Core Errors. :thinking:[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]All Core: 33[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I][COLOR=Red]~This setting will be changed later.[/COLOR]
~Formerly known as Max Ratio.
~Main overclock setting that sets the CPU speed.
~CPU Speed = Ratio x FSB (BCLK). So 33 x 100MHz = 3300MHz = 3.3GHz = 3.3 billion decisions a second.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]Host Clock Override (BCLK): 100.0 MHz[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Also known as Front Side Bus (FSB).
[COLOR=RED]~Do NOT change this. leave it at 100, otherwise you risk damaging things.[/COLOR][/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]Spread Spectrum: Disabled[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~If enabled CPU-Z will report 99.8 instead of 100.
~Spread Spectrum is used for labs to help reduce EMI. [URL=http://searchnetworking.techtarget.com/definition/spread-spectrum]Read the Nerdy stuff here...[/URL][/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Also known as Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology (EIST).
~This feature lets the CPU use multipliers in between the idle and running multipliers.
~Normally the CPU would only be able to be either x16 idle or x33 running.
~With EIST, the CPU can now go from x16 to x20 to x25 to x33.
~Very useful if the CPU does not actually require 100% speed/voltage to do a task.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~This lets us use Additional Turbo Voltage.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004v[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I][COLOR=Red]~This setting will be changed later.[/COLOR]
~This is just like the Offset but works ONLY when the CPU is not in idle state.
~The Offset works ALL the time, even at idle. This setting will allow you to keep a low Offset, and low idle voltage, while still getting the Vcore boost needed for full speed.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]Internal PLL Overvoltage: ??[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Leave it disabled if you want to Sleep your computer, or enable it if you want the highest OC you can get.
~This settings helps A LOT in getting a huge overclock (4.7GHz+) stable...
[COLOR=Red]~However, it may cause your computer to NOT wake up after you Sleep it.[/COLOR]
[SIZE=0][INDENT][B]~This is not always true, so test it to be sure if it causes problems.[/B][/SIZE][/INDENT][/I][/INDENT]

[B]Long Duration Power Limit: Max
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Max
Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
[U]Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~To get "Max", type in 10000 and press Enter.
~These are simply power limits. They are only used to stop the CPU from using a certain amount of watts/amps.
~But since we are overclocking, we don't care for limits and should set them to max.
~It will not hurt the CPU at all (it won't suddenly use 1000 amps and blow up). Its not what it will use, just a limit of what it can use.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]GT OverClocking Support: Disabled[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Controls whether the IGPU (Internal GPU in the CPU) will be overclocked.[/I][/INDENT]
[/SPOILER]
[SPOILER=OC Tweaker: Voltage Configuration]
[SPOILER=Example Image][IMG]http://cdn.overclock.net/5/5f/600x450px-LL-5f0dd94e_oc3.png[/IMG][/SPOILER]
[SPOILER=Technical Image][IMG]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-kLpk-Lalv_E/UA92j34j9XI/AAAAAAAAAEc/t7SrTDWKQi0/s295/Intel_5_Series_architecture%255B1%255D.png[/IMG][/SPOILER]

[B][U]Power Saving Mode: Disabled[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~If this option is not shown then don't worry about it.
~No power saving when trying to overclock.
~This is a proprietary feature from ASRock and simply lowers your Vcore by 0.1v to "save power".[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Offset and Fixed are explained in the C States part of the next section.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]Offset Voltage: +0.005v[/U][/B]
[INDENT][COLOR=Red][I]~Also known as Vcore, and Vcc.
~Master Control that controls how much voltage your CPU gets.[/I][/COLOR][/INDENT]

[B][U]CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2 or Level 3 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~When a CPU increases to max speed, the Vcore usually tends to drop down. This is known as Vdroop. If the Vcore drops down too much, it can lead to stability issues. To combat this, CPU LLC was made to offset this loss. Level 5 (0%) will net you the least compensation, Level 3 (50%) an average compensation, and Level 1 (100%) the most compensation. You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS, during load in Windows as reported by CPU-Z.
[COLOR=Red]~Level 1 seems to spike your Vcore up really high during load, so I do not recommend using that.[/COLOR][/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]IGPU Voltage Offset: Auto[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~This option is only shown if your motherboard supports Intel's Internal-GPU (the GPU inside the CPU).
~I wouldn't mess with this setting. You should have a separate GPU card anyways.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]IGPU Load-Line Calibration: Auto[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~This option is only shown if your motherboard supports Intel's Internal-GPU (the GPU inside the CPU).
~Works the same as CPU LLC but for the IGPU. I wouldn't mess with this either.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]DRAM Voltage: 1.5v (up to 1.65v)[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Memory Voltage: Leave this at 1.5v or 1.65v if you have certain memory chips that take 1.65v.
~I don't recommend trying to overclock memory. The performance gain will be unnoticeable and may make overclocking the CPU tougher.
[COLOR=red]~Do [B]NOT[/B] go past 1.65v or you risk damaging chipsets and/or RAM.[/COLOR][/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]VTT Voltage (VCCIO): Auto[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Also goes by the name IMC, QPI / DRAM, and QPI / VTT.
~Controls the voltage sent to the Integrated Memory Controller (IMC) inside the CPU and the PCI-E Controller on the motherboard.
~This rarely will ever affect an overclock. Do not mess with this setting.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]PCH Voltage: Auto[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Controls the voltage being sent into the Platform Controller Hub (PCH) on the motherboard.
~This rarely ever affect an overclock. Do not mess with this setting.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]CPU PLL Voltage (VCCPLL): Auto[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I][SPOILER=Too hard to explain what this does...][QUOTE NAME="Raja" URL="http://www.benchtec.co.uk/forums/threads/8337-CPU-PLL-voltage?s=08e3da1047e5239ff752950c4ec44239&p=99945&viewfull=1#post99945"]
How voltage changes the operation of the PLL loop [B][U]can only be explained fully by the Intel engineers that designed it.[/U][/B] It's essentially a feedback mechanism (frequency synth VCO etc) that keeps the output clock frequency time aligned (in phase) with the reference clock. As the output clock frequency is increased, downstream sampling margins are reduced if there is any phase variance between the CPU clock and any related sub-domain that obtains its reference clock (PCIe, DMI etc) from another source or another output node of the master clock generator (transmission line variance and other factors).There is also the chance that the level of voltage applied has an impact in the output clock jitter (higher levels of jitter will reduce sampling windows).

By changing the PLL voltage at the CPU side, you are either making a very subtle change to the oscillating frequency of the VCO (it is a voltage controlled oscillator after all), or you are affecting the feedback loop of the PLL (bandwidth and gain). This can alter the output frequency such that you either make the downstream sampling margin better or worse. The effects of PLL voltage manipulation will vary from platform to platform depending upon the implementation and perhaps even temperature drift of the oscillator (insight to why things change when you go cold). [/QUOTE][/SPOILER]
~Stands for Phase Lock Loop. This can can help with a big overclock. Leave it on Auto for now.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]System Agent Voltage (VCCSA): Auto[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I][COLOR=Red]~Controls the voltage sent to most anything not already mentioned.
~Do NOT ever change this.[/COLOR][/I][/INDENT]
[/spoiler]

[SPOILER=OC Tweaker: DRAM Configuration]
[SPOILER=Example Image][IMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2464888/width/550/height/413[/IMG][/SPOILER]

[B][U]DRAM Frequency: DDR3-xxxx[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Set to the speed your RAM is rated at; for me it's 1600.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]DRAM tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS: x-x-x-xx[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~These are written on your RAM chips in that order. For me it's 9, 9, 9, 24.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]Command Rate (CR): 1N[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~The delay between chip select and command, or the number of clock cycles needed to send data.
~Lower the better. 2N is most likely default.[/I][/INDENT]

[COLOR=Red][B][U]Everything else should be left unchanged or set to Auto.[/U][/B][/COLOR]
[INDENT][I]~These settings don't make much of a difference in performance and can easily make the system unstable.[/I][/INDENT]
[/SPOILER]

[spoiler="Advanced: CPU Configuration"]
[SPOILER=Example Image][IMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2456851/width/600/height/450[/IMG][/SPOILER]

[B][U]Intel Hyper Threading Technology: Enabled[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Setting for Hyperthreading for CPUs like i7-2600k / i7-3770k.
~If you have this setting Disabled, you pretty much wasted $100 as this is the one extra thing you get from i5-2500k / i5-3570k.
~[URL=http://semiaccurate.com/2012/04/25/does-disabling-hyper-threading-increase-performance/]Does disabling hyper-threading increase performance?[/URL] No.[/I][/INDENT]

[B][U]Active Processor Cores: All[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Controls what cores are enabled in your CPU. Don't change this setting.[/I][/INDENT]

[SPOILER="C States"]
[B]C States are the main functions of a CPU. Below is an image describing each C State.
[COLOR=Green]C1E does not affect any normal overclock. It can somtimes affect an extreme overclock like 6GHz. Don't change this setting.[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Red]The other C states can cause you to BSOD when idling when using Offset VCore mode. You shouldn't BSOD if you are using Fixed VCore mode.[/COLOR][/B]
[spoiler="Show Image"][IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-l1__Cck8D_E/UA91Jf8qBvI/AAAAAAAAAEM/lxY84HBFqAo/s720/cpucstates%255B1%255D.jpg[/IMG][/spoiler]
[QUOTE][B][U]So heres your 2 options:[/U][/B]
[LIST=1]
 [*] [I]Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)[/I]
[LIST]
 [*] [COLOR=Green]Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled[/COLOR]
 [*] [COLOR=Red]CPU C3 State Support: Disabled[/COLOR]
 [*] [COLOR=Red]CPU C6 State Support: Disabled[/COLOR]
 [*] [COLOR=Red]Package C State Support: Disabled[/COLOR]
[/LIST]
 [*] [I]Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling.[/I]
[LIST]
 [*] [COLOR=Green]Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled[/COLOR]
 [*] [COLOR=Red]CPU C3 State Support: Enabled[/COLOR]
 [*] [COLOR=Red]CPU C6 State Support: Enabled[/COLOR]
 [*] [COLOR=Red]Package C State Support: Auto[/COLOR]
[/LIST][/LIST]

[B][U]Which one is better?[/U][/B]
Neither is "better". The first one will save you power and money, the second one will ensure you have 100% CPU power all the time. Some choose the 2nd option because they don't care about the electric bill and they like to have the best stability and power they can have. If, like me, you choose the 1st option, you will not be penalized.[/QUOTE]
[/SPOILER]

[B][U]CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I][COLOR=Red]~Do not [B]ever[/B] disable this. It will shut your CPU off if it gets to hot and prevent damage.[/COLOR][/I][/INDENT]

[B]No-Execute Memory Protection: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
[U]Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: Enabled[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]~Intel stuff to add more functionality. Don't change these settings.[/I][/INDENT]
[/spoiler]

[COLOR=Green][SIZE=5][U]Overclocking Limits[/U][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[SPOILER=Voltage Limits]
[B]Voltage is very important when overclocking. Simply put, too much voltage produces a dead CPU.

There are no fail safes for this. It's all up to you to control the voltage.

The following limits are the same on both Sandy and Ivy.

[QUOTE][COLOR=Blue][B][U]Sandy / Ivy Bridge Voltage Limits[/U][/B][/COLOR]
[INDENT]1. [I][URL=http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html]2nd Gen Intel Datasheet[/URL] p. 82[/I]
2. [I][URL=http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html]3rd Gen Intel Datasheet[/URL] p. 86[/I][/INDENT]

[COLOR=Green][B]Vᴄᴏʀᴇ[SIZE=2]: 0.25v - 1.55v[/SIZE][/B][/COLOR]
[INDENT][SIZE=2][B]-Recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.[/B][/SIZE][/INDENT]

[B][COLOR=Green]Vᴄᴄɪᴏ[SIZE=2] (VTT / QPI / IMC): 1.02v - 1.08v[/SIZE]

Vᴄᴄᴘʟʟ[SIZE=2] (CPU PLL): 1.71v - 1.89v[/SIZE][/COLOR]

[COLOR=Red]Vᴅʀᴀᴍ[SIZE=2] (Memory): 1.5v - 1.65v (Almost always 1.5v)[/SIZE]

Vᴄᴄsᴀ[SIZE=2] (System Agent): 0.879 - 0.971 (Leave on Auto)[/SIZE]

Vᴘᴄʜ[SIZE=2]: N/A (Leave on Auto)[/SIZE]

Vᴀxɢ[SIZE=2] (IGPU): 0.25v - 1.52v (Leave on Auto)[/COLOR][/B]
[INDENT][SIZE=2][B]-Recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.[/B][/SIZE][/INDENT][/QUOTE]
[/SPOILER]
[SPOILER=Temperature Limits]
[B]Temperature isn't nearly as important as voltages now a days. Why? Well, with current technology, fail safes are built directly into the CPU. If the CPU reaches its limits, it will shut off. This prevents any damage from occurring.

So why care about temperatures at all? Well the obvious answer. If the CPU hits the limit, it shuts off. You don't want to be scratching your head for hours trying to figure out why your overclock keeps shutting down the computer. Or worse, it shuts off when your playing games or doing important work.

Enough reading all ready. What are the limits?

[U]Sandy Bridge[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]Optimal: 85C or below.[/I][/INDENT]
[INDENT][I]Max: 98C[/I][/INDENT]
[INDENT][I]Min: N/A[/I][/INDENT]
[B]
[U]Ivy Bridge[/U][/B]
[INDENT][I]Optimal: 90C or below.[/I][/INDENT]
[INDENT][I]Max: 105C[/I][/INDENT]
[INDENT][I]Min: N/A[/I][/INDENT]
[B]
The minimums are negative values and don't apply to any normal overclock.

The optimals are just used to get a little distance from the max. If you had a car that exploded at 98mph... you don't want to be driving 95mph down the highway, 85mph or below would be much more safer.[/B]
[/SPOILER]

[COLOR=Green][SIZE=5][U]Overclocking...[/U][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[SPOILER=Required Programs]
[ATTACHMENT=6049](Portable) Overclocking Software Package (x64).zip (3,242k. zip file)[/ATTACHMENT]

[B][URL=http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/]Prime95[/URL] | Needed to stress test your overclock.
[URL=http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html]HWMonitor[/URL] | Master list of voltages, temperatures, and RPMs being used in a PC.
[INDENT][URL=http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/]Real Temp[/URL] | Records system temperatures; alternative to HWMonitor.
[URL=http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html]CPU-Z[/URL] | Records CPU voltage; displays TONS of system info; alternative to HWMonitor.[/INDENT][/B]
[/SPOILER]
[SPOILER=The Prime Test]
[B]Use these settings for every test in this guide.

"Number of torture test threads to run" should be automatically be set to 4 or 8 depending on what CPU you have.

"Memory to use in MB" should be set to 512 x # of GB of RAM installed. 4GB x 512 = 2048. 8GB x 512 = 4096.[/B]

[IMG]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-7WpmsIGkg8E/UA9qyy5tIDI/AAAAAAAAADk/2GOCTUGvHnk/s514/prime95Test.jpg[/IMG]

[B][COLOR=red]Be sure to have these advanced options checked. They are not checked by default.[/COLOR]
[INDENT][I]~Click "Cancel" on the Torture Test popup to unlock the menus.[/I][/INDENT][/B]
[IMG]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-0b0uSmVFClA/UA9qyuA7QzI/AAAAAAAAADc/wZOp4kcmKV4/s327/prime95Advanced.jpg[/IMG]
[/SPOILER]
[SPOILER=Green Overclocking]Overclocking with minimum power.
[img]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-BGOZ0HtbDY4/T__7Kgrm1pI/AAAAAAAAACo/0PKDIuXmUmE/h120/iaza14658554696100%5B1%5D.gif[/img]

Set the CPU multiplier to 50. (Unless you got a perfect chip, then the computer will not boot for a couple of these multipliers.)
Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Voltage to +0.004v.

[B][I](I do not recommend negative voltage: The offset affects idle voltages per multiplier, and Intel has already set the voltage for the idle multiplier. You don't want to drop below what Intel has already tested for you. A negative turbo voltage should not be available nor used. The reason we change voltage past for normal overclocking is because Intel only tests up to x33. Many chips can do more than that, but with what voltage is unknown.)[/I][/B]

[B][COLOR=Blue]GOAL:[/COLOR] Achieve the highest stable multiplier with minimum voltage.

TEST: Pass 10min of "The Prime Test".

[COLOR=Green]PASS:[/COLOR] Go to The Final Test.
[COLOR=Red]FAIL:[/COLOR] Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.[/B]
[/spoiler]
[spoiler="Starting off..."]At this point you will only be concerned with CPU multiplier.

Set the CPU multiplier to 33.
Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v.

[B][COLOR=Blue]Goal:[/COLOR] Achieve the highest stable multiplier with lowest positive Turbo Boost voltage.

TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".

[COLOR=Green]PASS:[/COLOR] Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
[COLOR=Red]FAIL:[/COLOR] Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.

Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a mild overclock precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.[/B]
[/spoiler]
[spoiler="Getting closer..."]Now we will be working with both CPU multiplier and Turbo Boost Voltage.

All settings should be set from the previous section.

[B][COLOR=Blue]Goal:[/COLOR] Achieve the highest stable multiplier with Turbo Boost voltage increase.

TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".

[COLOR=Green]PASS:[/COLOR] Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
[COLOR=Red]FAIL:[/COLOR] Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
[COLOR=Red]FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.[/COLOR]

Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a nice easy overclock, precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.[/B]
[/spoiler]
[spoiler="Finding the sweet spot..."]Now that you got used to overclocking, we're going to be setting the standards a bit higher.

All settings should be set from the previous section.

[B][COLOR=Blue]Goal:[/COLOR] Achieve the highest stable multiplier without going over max Vcore during the Test..

TEST: Pass "The Prime Test" for 20min. No crashes, fatal errors, or temps exceeding optimal can occur.

[COLOR=Green]PASS:[/COLOR] Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
[COLOR=Red]FAIL:[/COLOR] Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot OR raise CPU PLL (max is 1.89v) OR lower CPU PLL (as low as 1.709v).
[COLOR=Red]FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.[/COLOR]

Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. Precede to the Final Test.[/B]
[/spoiler]
[spoiler="The Final Test"]This is it, this will let you know if you are stable enough for [B][I][U][SIZE=4]normal use[/SIZE][/U][/I][/B].
[INDENT][SIZE=2][B][COLOR=Red]-If you plan on using your CPU very intense all the time, such as Folding, then raise the time from 1 hour to 12+ hours.[/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/INDENT]
[INDENT][B]-[SIZE=2]Gaming is considered normal use.[/SIZE][/B][/INDENT]

[COLOR=Red][B]** Run "The Prime Test" for 1 hour without a crash, FATAL ERROR on any core/thread, AND temps never exceeding optimal. **[/B][/COLOR]

[I]If you fail, then you can do a couple things:
1. Drop the CPU multiplier by 1.
2. Raise the Turbo Boost Voltage.
3. Raise CPU PLL voltage up to 1.89v., or lower it as low as 1.709v
[B]Then repeat the test to try and pass.[/B][/I]
[B][I][U]
From personal experience, if you pass this test, then you are good to go.[/U][/I][/B]
[/spoiler]

[COLOR=Green][SIZE=5][U]HELP ME![/U][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[spoiler="BSOD LIST"]
[B][URL=http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/help-troubleshoot-the-blue-screen-of-death-by-preventing-automatic-reboot/]Does the BSOD screen flash by too quick? Click here.[/URL][/B]

[quote name="overclocker23578" url="/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info/0_20#post_12369427"]
[SIZE=2][B][U][COLOR=Green]BSOD Codes for LGA 1155 Sandy Bridge[/COLOR][/U]
0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
0x101 = add more vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
0x1E = add more vcore
0x3B = add more vcore
0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest, try raising your Ram voltage, or south bridge ICH voltage.
0x19 = memory voltage[/B][/SIZE]
[/quote]

[QUOTE name="owikh84" url="http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/2314027/all"]
[SIZE=2][B][U][COLOR=Green]BSOD Codes for LGA 1155 Ivy Bridge[/COLOR][/U]
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r[/B][/SIZE]
[/QUOTE][/spoiler]

[COLOR=Green][SIZE=5][U]The End[/U][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[spoiler][SIZE=4][B]Enjoy that nice overclock and be proud your a member of Overclock.net!!![/B][/SIZE]

[IMG]http://www.myfacewhen.net/uploads/4225-zang.jpg[/IMG][/spoiler]


----------



## Megagoth1702

Holy ****. But the WYSIWYG editor surely helped with that.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> *
> Changed main program from CPU-Z/RealTemp to HWMonitor (but still have the former 2 listed).
> *


Been using HWMonitor for some time now. Great little all-in-one monitoring program (hdd temps, video card temp, voltages, core tempss, et al), even the free one that I use.

marty


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I use HWiNFO64. It allows you to put other things in the osd if you use the afterburner osd.


----------



## dscline

Like some other 3570k owners I've seen post, I seem to be hitting a wall around 4.6Ghz. I can do 4.2Ghz @ stock voltage, 4.4Ghz with just a little boost. I can run P95 stable @ 4.5Ghz, 1.24v, & ~70c, but windows won't even boot @ 4.6Ghz even when adding an extra 0.1v. But I'm happy @ 4.4Ghz (I could do 4.5, but would rather not run right at the edge of stability). I haven't tried playing with PLL voltage, not sure if it's worth it considering the extra volts & heat it needs to get above 4.5Ghz anyway.

FWIW, as long as I stay at 4.4-4.5Ghz, I can run w/o any offset, and I can also leave speedstep and all the C states enabled. So it hums along at 1.6Ghz & 0.875v the vast majority of the time, and the speed & voltage jump around to various values as needed as I use it. I don't seem to have any extra instability leaving all the C states enabled, so may as well keep the heat & energy low for the vast majority of the time, while still allowing it to jump up to 4.4Ghz when the load warrants it.


----------



## SLBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dscline*
> 
> Like some other 3570k owners I've seen post, I seem to be hitting a wall around 4.6Ghz. I can do 4.2Ghz @ stock voltage, 4.4Ghz with just a little boost. I can run P95 stable @ 4.5Ghz, 1.24v, & ~70c, but windows won't even boot @ 4.6Ghz even when adding an extra 0.1v. But I'm happy @ 4.4Ghz (I could do 4.5, but would rather not run right at the edge of stability). I haven't tried playing with PLL voltage, not sure if it's worth it considering the extra volts & heat it needs to get above 4.5Ghz anyway.
> FWIW, as long as I stay at 4.4-4.5Ghz, I can run w/o any offset, and I can also leave speedstep and all the C states enabled. So it hums along at 1.6Ghz & 0.875v the vast majority of the time, and the speed & voltage jump around to various values as needed as I use it. I don't seem to have any extra instability leaving all the C states enabled, so may as well keep the heat & energy low for the vast majority of the time, while still allowing it to jump up to 4.4Ghz when the load warrants it.


In my case is not really a wall, I can do 4.6ghz at 1.24v~ rock stable but the voltage jump just doesn't seem worth it, as I get temps in the mid 80s which I really don't like. Eh maybe if I get a corsair H80 or when the weather cools down a little bit.

4.4ghz is still pretty good though, 1ghz over stock clocks is nothing to scoff at.

What's your cooler btw? 70c at 1.24v is pretty good.


----------



## dscline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLBoy*
> 
> What's your cooler btw? 70c at 1.24v is pretty good.


It's a 212 evo. I did lap the base, as it seemed kind of rough when I got it, and I also added a 2nd fan to it. But I'm running the fans at very low speed unless it heats up, so it's normally very quiet.







Quote:


> 4.4ghz is still pretty good though, 1ghz over stock clocks is nothing to scoff at.


But that's not really a 1ghz overclock, is it? I thought when we set the multipliers, we were really setting the MAX turbo mutliplier. I've set a multiplier of 44, and under load it ramps up to 4400 Mhz. Wouldn't turbo ramp up to 3800 Mhz stock?


----------



## Gomi

God this chip is awful.

4.8 Ghz @ 1.44 (Anything lower and it aint stable).
Temps: 81 - 86 - 83 - 78

Does not help that the Z77E-ITX does not come with CPU PLL in the BIOS *Sigh face*


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> God this chip is awful.
> 
> 4.8 Ghz @ 1.44 (Anything lower and it aint stable).
> Temps: 81 - 86 - 83 - 78
> 
> Does not help that the Z77E-ITX does not come with CPU PLL in the BIOS *Sigh face*


took me 1.52v to get 4.9GHz with PLL OV.

Don't fret. 95% of GPU setups won't be bottlenecked by a Sandy over 4.3GHz.


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> God this chip is awful.
> 4.8 Ghz @ 1.44 (Anything lower and it aint stable).
> Temps: 81 - 86 - 83 - 78
> Does not help that the Z77E-ITX does not come with CPU PLL in the BIOS *Sigh face*


those are quite low temps, did you delid and replace intel tim?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> those are quite low temps, did you delid and replace intel tim?


Nah, never bothered mate (Or had the nerves really) - Looking at a "used" 3770K (Friend that jumped to X79), if that happens I might de-lid the 3570K.


----------



## dscline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dscline*
> 
> I seem to be hitting a wall around 4.6Ghz. I can do 4.2Ghz @ stock voltage, 4.4Ghz with just a little boost. I can run P95 stable @ 4.5Ghz, 1.24v, & ~70c, but windows won't even boot @ 4.6Ghz even when adding an extra 0.1v. ... I haven't tried playing with PLL voltage...


Just as an FYI, enabling PLL overvoltage did allow me to get past my 4.6Ghz wall. But testing P95 @ 4.7Ghz & 1.33v did error after about 15 mins, and my temps were hovering in the mid 70s, and even occasionally peaking into the mid 80s, so I don't think it's worth it to try for higher. Diminishing returns, and all, especially considering that I'm mostly a web browser.







Currently testing 4.6Ghz @ 1.3v. I'll probably find the voltage needed to make 4.6Ghz stable, then back it down to 4.5Ghz, and call it a day.


----------



## Fable-NL

Hi, im new on this forum but i have used the guide to overclock my i7-3770k on a z77-pro4-m.
I have the problem that it doesnt run 4500 all the time when benching/rendering. It automatically clocks back to 3500.


Does someone here has an idea what can be the problem?


----------



## rodericklee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dscline*
> 
> Just as an FYI, enabling PLL overvoltage did allow me to get past my 4.6Ghz wall. But testing P95 @ 4.7Ghz & 1.33v did error after about 15 mins, and my temps were hovering in the mid 70s, and even occasionally peaking into the mid 80s, so I don't think it's worth it to try for higher. Diminishing returns, and all, especially considering that I'm mostly a web browser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently testing 4.6Ghz @ 1.3v. I'll probably find the voltage needed to make 4.6Ghz stable, then back it down to 4.5Ghz, and call it a day.


Support, i'm also not comfortable to run my chip at high volt, as I need 1.44 for 4.8 stale, and 1.505 i can get 5.0 and prime95 got error after 30mins. lol

sounds like I'm happy with 4.5, but actually i have no choice


----------



## rodericklee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fable-NL*
> 
> Hi, im new on this forum but i have used the guide to overclock my i7-3770k on a z77-pro4-m.
> I have the problem that it doesnt run 4500 all the time when benching/rendering. It automatically clocks back to 3500.
> 
> Does someone here has an idea what can be the problem?


Not sure why, can you post screeshot for your BIOS?

or may be someone else know? im not really good at OC


----------



## dscline

Fable, did you max out all the current/power limits?


----------



## Fable-NL

Yes, they are on 500(max) and that timey thing was on 54 secs(max)
Temp were max 75 so that cant be the problem.


----------



## dscline

What timey thing? Does 54 seconds correspond to how long before it clocks itself back down?


----------



## Fable-NL

With timey thing i mean the Long Duration Maintained.
It clocks down after 2 mins or so. But then it goes up for 15 secs and then down for 5 and so on.


----------



## Fable-NL

My bios setup is as in the guide. So no special voltages, just turbo voltage upped.


----------



## Seanb2uk

Hey Guys.

Ever since I updated my bios to 2.20 ive had a very annoying intermittent problem.

I'm getting complete lockups (No BSOD, just complete FREEZE, where the sound freezes and makes an odd noise) at sometimes random times, but mostly during Dota 2. I've tried doing bios tweaks and its minimised it a bit. Its still happening though.

Before updating to 2.20 I NEVER had this problem ever. I have had to lax my settings, and up voltages to try and stop the freezing. Its only lowered the amount of freeze ups I get.

I did reset CMOS after the update as recommended too.

I've got a i5-2500k overclocked to 4.6Ghz. Its at offset +0.30v (was stable at +0.20v before my bios update). That ends up being 1.366v at 4.6Ghz.

My ram i've had to put at stock settings (inc voltage at stock 1.5v) to try and stabilise it. Didn't seem to help.

Ive tried several graphics card drivers. Doesn't seem to be graphics card related. Tried stock clock speeds on my graphics card too. made no difference.

Anyone got any ideas?

Voltages:
CPU Load Line = Level 3
PCH Voltage = Auto
CPU PLL = 1.668v
VTT Voltage = 1.064v
VCCSA = Auto

need any other settings, please ask.


----------



## SkippyDogg

Hi, followed the guide and have been wondering if I did right. What I did is set offest voltage to +.020, turned off spread specturm, added a turbo voltage of .004, put cpu LLC to level 4, disabled c3,c6,package c cstates and left only c1e enabled. I am about ~18 hours prime stable at 4.5 GHz. CPU-Z report the vcore 1.128; sometimes to 1.136 but doesn't go higher than that. Did I do it right?







Thanks for the guide.


----------



## SLBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkippyDogg*
> 
> Hi, followed the guide and have been wondering if I did right. What I did is set offest voltage to +.020, turned off spread specturm, added a turbo voltage of .004, put cpu LLC to level 4, disabled c3,c6,package c cstates and left only c1e enabled. I am about ~18 hours prime stable at 4.5 GHz. CPU-Z report the vcore 1.128; sometimes to 1.136 but doesn't go higher than that. Did I do it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the guide.


That's a pretty good chip you got there, aren't you having vdroop with LLC at 4?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkippyDogg*
> 
> Hi, followed the guide and have been wondering if I did right. What I did is set offest voltage to +.020, turned off spread specturm, added a turbo voltage of .004, put cpu LLC to level 4, disabled c3,c6,package c cstates and left only c1e enabled. I am about ~18 hours prime stable at 4.5 GHz. CPU-Z report the vcore 1.128; sometimes to 1.136 but doesn't go higher than that. Did I do it right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the guide.


Hot damn - Thats a nice chip! Put that thing under custom water please








My chip requires MUCH more voltage, I am able to "tame" the temperatures though - But boy would I like to get my hands on a chip like yours!


----------



## SkippyDogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLBoy*
> 
> That's a pretty good chip you got there, aren't you having vdroop with LLC at 4?


Really?







And from what I have seen on CPU-Z while running prime and just normal web browsing, it sometimes changes from 1.128 to 1.136. The temperatures around 77 C at full load but I like my fans quiet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Hot damn - Thats a nice chip! Put that thing under custom water please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip requires MUCH more voltage, I am able to "tame" the temperatures though - But boy would I like to get my hands on a chip like yours!










I wish I could go water cooling but at the moment I have no money, just used all my paycheck to buy the long awaited parts. Any idea on the average voltage that a 3570k needs for 4.5 Ghz? I really am new to this, this is my first Intel CPU and first time overclocking.


----------



## SLBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkippyDogg*
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from what I have seen on CPU-Z while running prime and just normal web browsing, it sometimes changes from 1.128 to 1.136. The temperatures around 77 C at full load but I like my fans quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could go water cooling but at the moment I have no money, just used all my paycheck to buy the long awaited parts. Any idea on the average voltage that a 3570k needs for 4.5 Ghz? I really am new to this, this is my first Intel CPU and first time overclocking.


There's no real answer for that, each cpu is a different cpu, for example mine only does 4.5ghz with ~1.22v~, others do with higher or lower vcore. But since you're 18 hours stable, it's probably in the right spot.


----------



## SkippyDogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLBoy*
> 
> There's no real answer for that, each cpu is a different cpu, for example mine only does 4.5ghz with ~1.22v~, others do with higher or lower vcore. But since you're 18 hours stable, it's probably in the right spot.


Oh I see, thanks for the information.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkippyDogg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SLBoy*
> 
> There's no real answer for that, each cpu is a different cpu, for example mine only does 4.5ghz with ~1.22v~, others do with higher or lower vcore. But since you're 18 hours stable, it's probably in the right spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, thanks for the information.
Click to expand...

There is an answer. The answer is VID.

VID is the stock clocks your CPU comes with (for each multiplier up to x33). The lower the VID, the better you are with a good overclock.

All though VID isn't the end all answer. Regardless of VID, some chips just came out made better than others.


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1x1n*
> 
> can you share your BIOS settings please?


this is how mine looks


----------



## hanghang2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1x1n*
> 
> is mine ok? I ran it for 12 hours or more... didn't take a screenshot but it looked exactly the same as this... temperature never exceeded 62C


ur chip is not ivy, look sfine


----------



## Fable-NL

I got my problem solved, bought a MSI board


----------



## nelz

I have a problem,

I just built my PC, ASRock z77 w/ GSkill 8gb 2133mhz. BIOS defaults it to 1600mhz

I see the XMP profile in the bios but when I try and set it to profile 1, which is the right settings. I restart the computer, it restarts 3 times, and then on the 3rd time it boots up but with default 1600mhx settings. Need help. Thanks.


----------



## hanghang2012

not sure, i stay away from xmp, just use manual. xmp seems doesn't work for me neither. i guess ur pc was not getting enough voltage or current.


----------



## SkippyDogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> There is an answer. The answer is VID.
> VID is the stock clocks your CPU comes with (for each multiplier up to x33). The lower the VID, the better you are with a good overclock.
> All though VID isn't the end all answer. Regardless of VID, some chips just came out made better than others.


Oh great explanation! I see now, thanks


----------



## BenchAndGames

Thats funny, with F-Stream Tuning running, in 2 seconds the prime95 and linx BSOD !!!! But the system is very stable !!!

Fail F-Stream !!!


----------



## Megagoth1702

Guys if you're looking for a cheap but very high quality potent AIR cooler, check Scythe Mine 2. Nobody ever hears of it because it aimed at the very high end BUT failed by a few degrees.

Still it is VERY high end and jesus christ, for 25€ I got a cooler holding my 2500k at 4.6 GHz at 70° at 1.36v max, usually at 1.34, depends on how much the CPU gets boosted. But highest vcore is 1.36.

Great cooler. Might be a little big for some of you guys but unless youre not using super high RAM coolers( who needs that crap anyway) you will not have any problems.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megagoth1702*
> 
> Guys if you're looking for a cheap but very high quality potent AIR cooler, check Scythe Mine 2. Nobody ever hears of it because it aimed at the very high end BUT failed by a few degrees.
> Still it is VERY high end and jesus christ, for 25€ I got a cooler holding my 2500k at 4.6 GHz at 70° at 1.36v max, usually at 1.34, depends on how much the CPU gets boosted. But highest vcore is 1.36.
> Great cooler. Might be a little big for some of you guys but unless youre not using super high RAM coolers( who needs that crap anyway) you will not have any problems.


Considering most of the higher-end aircoolers have 2~3 fans, this could be forgiven. My old 2550K at 4.8ghz at 1.4v normally ran 50~60C load, but that was watercooled. The fact you are aircooling with a 10C difference, it's not bad.


----------



## oxgon

Just got a 3570K and I have a H100. Able to OC to 4.5 at CPU PLL 1.709v and Turbo Voltage: +0.004v.

The thing is I can not get up to 46 for a 4.6. I put up the PLL and TV and get BSOD. Should I increasing only one or the other? How far can I put TV +?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxgon*
> 
> Just got a 3570K and I have a H100. Able to OC to 4.5 at CPU PLL 1.709v and Turbo Voltage: +0.004v.
> 
> The thing is I can not get up to 46 for a 4.6. I put up the PLL and TV and get BSOD. Should I increasing only one or the other? How far can I put TV +?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Leave the PLL alone and keep upping the TV. You need to check the voltage during prime95 and make sure it never says anything higher than 1.55v.


----------



## kennyparker1337

*To show my support for the London Olympics, I added in my very own Olympic competition for overclocking! You can't miss it!

Some of you may already have medals.

The constraints for earning a medal will be difficult, but will most certainly deem the bearer worthy of such a medal!

GAME ON*

*This is not an official competition. No screenshots are needed, but welcomed. Medals will be self awarded on the honor system. I myself have not even earned a bronze yet.*


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Hey guys.

I'm looking at changing my 2600k over to a 3770k mainly for the upgraded QuickSync as I do mostly video encoding with this machine. I was planning on grabbing a Z77 Extreme4 to go with it but noticed that ASRock have the P bios update and new drivers for the Z68 series to allow an Ivy bridge chip to run in it. Has anyone tried this yet, and would my Z68 be sufficient for the 3770k?. I have not had any drama's with my current board, and would be happy to keep it if there would be no additional advantages to go up to a Z77.


----------



## oxgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I'm looking at changing my 2600k over to a 3770k mainly for the upgraded QuickSync as I do mostly video encoding with this machine. I was planning on grabbing a Z77 Extreme4 to go with it but noticed that ASRock have the P bios update and new drivers for the Z68 series to allow an Ivy bridge chip to run in it. Has anyone tried this yet, and would my Z68 be sufficient for the 3770k?. I have not had any drama's with my current board, and would be happy to keep it if there would be no additional advantages to go up to a Z77.


All I know is from reading new egg. As far as I know you can flash the Bios and use ivy on it. Comments on newegg say they had to do it after buying the board and sending it back to the factory. I was going to get the Z68 till I found out about that. Then I went with the Z77. Z68 has pci 3.0 which is used for the new graphics cards as far as I know thats the only difference I think, again don't own the Z68. Your board should be find.


----------



## Mooninite

Hi!

Just bought the following set:
ASRock Z77 Pro4-M
Intel Core i5-3570K, 3400 MHz (34 x 100)
Patriot Memory 1866 CL9 Series 9-10-9-27 (2x4GB)

and tried to oc it using this guide. First I went with the "Green" scenario, got the system boot up with multiplier 44. But when I ran prime95, it gave me "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.49something, expected less than 0.4". I went back to 43, 42, 41 - got the same message.
Than I tried at defaults - the same. What could this mean? Should I try to change the CPU? All other applications seem to work just fine.

Thanks.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Thanks for the guide! Once i get my parts and later one my new PSU,i'll overclock and i'll for sure what this guides here


----------



## dalastbmills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I'm looking at changing my 2600k over to a 3770k mainly for the upgraded QuickSync as I do mostly video encoding with this machine. I was planning on grabbing a Z77 Extreme4 to go with it but noticed that ASRock have the P bios update and new drivers for the Z68 series to allow an Ivy bridge chip to run in it. Has anyone tried this yet, and would my Z68 be sufficient for the 3770k?. I have not had any drama's with my current board, and would be happy to keep it if there would be no additional advantages to go up to a Z77.


I just upgraded my 2600k to a 3770k and my ASRrock p67 extreme4 gen3 is running the chip flawlessly. I am currently running it at 4.65 (101.1 x 46) at roughly 1.4v. My temps are pretty high, hitting 100c after about 30 minutes of p95, even with an h80.

Microcenter is selling the 3770k for 289.99 plus I had a $30 off coupon from their Facebook page. However, at 4.8 my 2600k is still faster then my 3770k at 4.65









Also, great guide. I used a YouTube video to overclock my SB, but this is much more in depth and was a great help!


----------



## Kokin

Currently running my 3570K at 4.7ghz stable with 1.264v, but I still need to play with the RAM.


----------



## linkin93

Using this guide as a guideline...

How does 4.6GHz at 1.288/1.280v sound? LLC is level 5 (most droop) and offset voltage is at -0.025v (from memory) - it failed at the same settings but -0.030v offset voltage (101 bsod) - so far so good with -0.025v.

RAM at bog standard 1600MHz/CAS9/2T.

Using IBT to test (maximum stress, 8GB RAM), temps not exceeding 72c on the cores and 76c on "package" - too high? What's the max for the CPU? How about voltage? Could I push this chip further and stay within voltage/temperature limits?

EDIT: Wasn't stable so dropped it to 4.5GHz


----------



## Xeby

I've been testing/trying a 3.8GHz overclock and the temperatures concern me. I ran Prime for two hours and got about 76 degrees for the cores. I see a lot of people here reporting higher overclocks with lower temperatures, and I don't know what a safe temperature is and if what I have is too much. I have an evo 212 cooler, so its not stock - other than water cooling I don't know how I could bring the temps down. The turbo voltage is only increased one increment, to .008v

Any ideas?


----------



## dalastbmills

I'm rather surprised that such a small overclock would yield such high temperatures. What TIM did you use? Did you seat the 212 correctly? I would expect the 212 (evo) to yield much better results...

I'm rather tempted to throw my 212 and see how well it fairs against my H80. I've had to lower my overclock from 4.65 to 4.6 as I was getting a LOT of strange malfunctions. SWTOR kept freezing and crashing and I even had the scroll button on my mouse stick, even after replugging it.

Hope this helps!

As for me, I didn't bother to change the turbo setting as I never used it with my 2600k. I'm at +.150 offset and running just under 1.4v for my clock. Temps are in the mid 60's while playing SWTOR.


----------



## Xeby

I believe I just used whatever thermal paste came with the 212. I'm pretty sure it is properly installed, the only thing I can think of is I may have put on too much thermal paste, would that account for high temps? I don't have the best ventilation, but its not horrible in the case. I wouldn't guess something like that is the cause of temps that high but I can always run a test with the side panel off if its not the cooler's fault or anything.

As far as you saying you didn't change the turbo voltage, I was just following this guide by raising turbo instead of offset so I don't know if that comes into play here or not.


----------



## H_C_L

This is about updating my BIOS. The only available option for me is "Instant Flash", I don't have a floppy drive so the only way I can update is either through a USB Flash Drive and/or a hard disk drive, all in FAT32 format.

Does it really have to be in FAT32 format?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> This is about updating my BIOS. The only available option for me is "Instant Flash", I don't have a floppy drive so the only way I can update is either through a USB Flash Drive and/or a hard disk drive, all in FAT32 format.
> 
> Does it really have to be in FAT32 format?


Use the Windows Installer.

If you haven't installed Windows yet, install it and then update. Just don't overclock before you update because it will erase all your settings.

Reading fail.

Not sure why there is no Windows.

Just in case, try doing it without formating to FAT32.

I'm betting, though, you will need to copy the contents of the flashdrive to your harddrive. Then format it to FAT32 and place the files on it.


----------



## oxgon

OK thanks to last post telling me to only up the TV and watch voltage here I am.

Sitting at 4.8 temps around 80c but i've heard of people hitting 100c with ivy is that true?

I want to go higher, I still have room to push or is this it?


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxgon*
> 
> OK thanks to last post telling me to only up the TV and watch voltage here I am.
> Sitting at 4.8 temps around 80c but i've heard of people hitting 100c with ivy is that true?
> I want to go higher, I still have room to push or is this it?


that is only a 10 min run, wait till the small fft's start burning(4K/8K) and your temps will jump 5-10C.
till what point your comfortable with it is up to you, i wouldnt want to hit 90+C in prime though.


----------



## ti20n

Run IntelBurnTest to really know how high the temps can go.


----------



## oxgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> that is only a 10 min run, wait till the small fft's start burning(4K/8K) and your temps will jump 5-10C.
> till what point your comfortable with it is up to you, i wouldnt want to hit 90+C in prime though.


Yeah Just more of doing this to see how high I can get then backing it down, not planing on running it this high.


----------



## oxgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Run IntelBurnTest to really know how high the temps can go.


Its funny you say that because I always run that first to see how stable it is. It didn't get as hot as prime though.

I should be OK going higher voltage though right? Stay under 1.55 I think correct?


----------



## zeggie

Well finally got my 3570k stable at 4.6ghz. No matter what voltage or bios settings I used, I did could not pass Prime more than a few hours at 4.7ghz, and didn't wish to increase voltage more than 1.35 so gave up.

4.6ghz
Cooling: H80
1.336V
Temps never hit 90c.
http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/2063/oclock.jpg

1.6ghz idles at 1.05 volts most of the time. Idle temp is ~22-23 ish.

Is the voltage a bit much, or does it not matter because the temps are under 90c? I see a lot of 4.5ghz+ overclocks by people running ~1.25's...maybe my chip is a dud. I realize these can survive to 105c but not comfortable pushing it harder.


----------



## dalastbmills

Lucky you. I have been siting on +.150 offset at LLC level 1 and I had to raise mine vcore. I'm at close to 1.41 vcore. Idle temps are great but load temps aren't anything to brag about.


----------



## dark_slayer

Hey guys I need some help, I just put together this rig and have been attempting to over clock it but for some reason when a raise my multiplier it also automatically raises my vcore, i have followed the guide and set my voltages accordingly here is an example.

At 3.5 it reads 1.120v and at 3.7 its 1.184v and the more multiplier i give it the more the vcore goes up. Anyone know why this is going on? Its really messing up my overclock.

Thanks


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_slayer*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help, I just put together this rig and have been attempting to over clock it but for some reason when a raise my multiplier it also automatically raises my vcore, i have followed the guide and set my voltages accordingly here is an example.
> At 3.5 it reads 1.120v and at 3.7 its 1.184v and the more multiplier i give it the more the vcore goes up. Anyone know why this is going on? Its really messing up my overclock.
> Thanks


It seems to do this with offset voltage. Set it to fixed voltage and llc of lvl 1, and your voltage should be rock stable.


----------



## dark_slayer

Thanks all is good now. Sept my chip seems to be running hot and needs alot of voltage to get stable.

Im at 4.4, testing 1.224v temps are hitting 85ish. Is that bad?


----------



## dalastbmills

What are you using to cool your CPU?

Those temps are kinda normal for a heavy load. Under IBT, real temp says I hit 104c while core temp only reads low 80s. Either way, this chip is going to run hot.

Edit: I didn't see your rig at first (stupid iPhone)

For a 212, those are solid temps.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_slayer*
> 
> Thanks all is good now. Sept my chip seems to be running hot and needs alot of voltage to get stable.
> Im at 4.4, testing 1.224v temps are hitting 85ish. Is that bad?


As long as it's not hitting that temp during regular usage, you should be okay.


----------



## Loboblast

Hey guys, first time posting here. I've been catching up reading this thread and testing very low overclocks (around 4.0) the past few days. The main problem I'm running into is heat. My cpu is running extremely hot by the time I reach 4.0. At 4.2 my cpu temps are floating around 95-100c!!!

Not sure what I'm doing wrong here are my bios settings

OC Tweaker Tab

ALL CORE : 42
BCLK 100.0
ADDITIONAL TURBO VOLTAGE: +0.012

XMP 1.2 PROFILE 1600 10-10-10-30 1.5V

CPU VOLTAGE: offset mode
OFFSET VOLTAGE: +0.005V

everything else is auto or unchanged.

Advanced Tab

ACTIVE PROCESSOR CORES: all
ENHANCED HALD STATE (C1E): enabled
C3: disabled
C6: disabled
PACKAGE C: disabled

everything else enabled

After only 5 min. of using prime95 my core temps are 91-97-94-93, core voltage under cpuz is 1.120v

Not sure if I have to keep tuning the voltage or what? Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loboblast*
> 
> Hey guys, first time posting here. I've been catching up reading this thread and testing very low overclocks (around 4.0) the past few days. The main problem I'm running into is heat. My cpu is running extremely hot by the time I reach 4.0. At 4.2 my cpu temps are floating around 95-100c!!!
> Not sure what I'm doing wrong here are my bios settings
> OC Tweaker Tab
> ALL CORE : 42
> BCLK 100.0
> ADDITIONAL TURBO VOLTAGE: +0.012
> XMP 1.2 PROFILE 1600 10-10-10-30 1.5V
> CPU VOLTAGE: offset mode
> OFFSET VOLTAGE: +0.005V
> everything else is auto or unchanged.
> Advanced Tab
> ACTIVE PROCESSOR CORES: all
> ENHANCED HALD STATE (C1E): enabled
> C3: disabled
> C6: disabled
> PACKAGE C: disabled
> everything else enabled
> After only 5 min. of using prime95 my core temps are 91-97-94-93, core voltage under cpuz is 1.120v
> Not sure if I have to keep tuning the voltage or what? Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


You cpu cooler is whats wrong.


----------



## Loboblast

I was under the impression it's one of the better air cooling solutions. I'm not pushing cpu that hard at 4.0 with it am I?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loboblast*
> 
> I was under the impression it's one of the better air cooling solutions. I'm not pushing cpu that hard at 4.0 with it am I?


I dunno what your cpu cooler is. You don't have it listed.


----------



## Loboblast

I have my entire rig setup listed but it's not showing. I'll check my profile settings again.


----------



## Loboblast

Well I'm not sure what I need to do in settings to bring up my rig signature like in your profile. Anyways, sorry for being so dense, here are my specs.

i5 3570k
asrock z77 extreme4
cooler master hyper 212 evo
16gb g. skill ripsaw series x 10-10-10-30

After 21 minutes in prime95 my cpu temp is 89-95-92-91 in 4.0 using same settings as my first post.


----------



## H_C_L

About the Prime95 Custom settings...

Am I supposed to follow the ones in the image posted aside from the mentioned "Memory to use in MB?" I'm asking about the values for "Max FFT size(in K)" and "Time to run each FFT size (in minutes)" because currently the values for them are 4096 and 15 respectively.


----------



## dalastbmills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loboblast*
> 
> Well I'm not sure what I need to do in settings to bring up my rig signature like in your profile. Anyways, sorry for being so dense, here are my specs.
> i5 3570k
> asrock z77 extreme4
> cooler master hyper 212 evo
> 16gb g. skill ripsaw series x 10-10-10-30
> After 21 minutes in prime95 my cpu temp is 89-95-92-91 in 4.0 using same settings as my first post.


The 212 should perform better than that. What did you use for TIM?


----------



## Anzial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loboblast*
> 
> Well I'm not sure what I need to do in settings to bring up my rig signature like in your profile. Anyways, sorry for being so dense, here are my specs.
> i5 3570k
> asrock z77 extreme4
> cooler master hyper 212 evo
> 16gb g. skill ripsaw series x 10-10-10-30
> After 21 minutes in prime95 my cpu temp is 89-95-92-91 in 4.0 using same settings as my first post.


Poor contact b/n HSF and cpu, try reseating it (change out TIM, too)


----------



## Loboblast

TERRIBLE NEWS!

I did some more research on my HSF. Many people were experiencing a little swivel effect on their HSF. I peaked inside of my case and did notice my HSF tilted just a little to the side. I moved it back in place to center it. It's positioned with the fan pushing right to left. I then removed the fan and tightened the screws just a little more. 2 out of the 4 did need just a little more tightening. On the fourth and last one I over torqued and the screw snapped!









I'm now back to stock settings using the stock HSF. *sigh*

I won't be OC'ng until I can buy another bracket set for my hyper 212.

As far as the TIM, I used the one that came with the Cooler Master. Is that good enough?
I applied it evenly on the CPU only. This is what's left over on the HSF.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> About the Prime95 Custom settings...
> 
> Am I supposed to follow the ones in the image posted aside from the mentioned "Memory to use in MB?" I'm asking about the values for "Max FFT size(in K)" and "Time to run each FFT size (in minutes)" because currently the values for them are 4096 and 15 respectively.


Yes, I will update the guide to make that more clear.

Change FFT size to 1792 and FFT time to 5min.


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loboblast*
> 
> TERRIBLE NEWS!
> As far as the TIM, I used the one that came with the Cooler Master. Is that good enough?
> I applied it evenly on the CPU only. This is what's left over on the HSF.


Way, way too much TIM. It looks like cream cheese. Too much TIM will interfere with heat sink transfer. While you are waiting for another bracket, I would read up on how to properly apply TIM.


----------



## Megagoth1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Yes, I will update the guide to make that more clear.
> Change FFT size to 1792 and FFT time to 5min.


Hey man, could you KINDA roughly explain why you use these settings? Not that I'm smartassing, I am just curious about the background of this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loboblast*
> 
> I applied it evenly on the CPU only. This is what's left over on the HSF.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Way, way too much TIM. It looks like cream cheese. Too much TIM will interfere with heat sink transfer. While you are waiting for another bracket, I would read up on how to properly apply TIM.


Yep. Too much. The thing is: Most off the heat goes from CPU core straight into the CPU's silver looking heat spreader and through to the cooler. It does not really benefit from the spreader, which is there to SPREAD the heat. And that does not work out THAAAT awesomely. Some hardcore people even remove the spreader and put the cooler right on the CPU cores and get better temps.

Whatevs. What I wanna end up with: TIM does not need to be all over the CPU. Also don't spread it yourself.

http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_application_method.html#

I find this website to be very helpful. They are actually smart guys... Read through their PDFs. Basically - put a thin line (vertical, horizontal, depents on your CPU) on your CPU and let the cooler do the spreading. That way no air bubbles get created and you save some TIM. I was surprised, VERY surprised when I found out how thin the line can be. I used to put too much TIM on my Q6600 back in the day...

Wish you the best. I hope I didnt talk to much bull**** here. Correct me on anything if I am wrong. Thanks.


----------



## jaderaso

Yeah, I did it. \o/


----------



## EliteNewbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaderaso*
> 
> Yeah, I did it. \o/


Are you using water cooling? My idle temps are around 40 degrees...

Running at 1.2v, 4.5ghz, 212 Evo in a HAF 922


----------



## x3x

Do you think i can hit 4.5 or should stay at 4.2 ? .its at 4.2 ghz right now and prime for 2 hours without any problem. I wonder the temps are ok ? it jump from 60s to 70-75s sometime and the cpu fan set at 100% most of the time. Below is my setting in bios, tell me if i have to change anything.
heres my settings

spread spectrum - Disable
intel speedstep - Enable
intel turbo boost - En
additional turbo voltage - 0.004v
Internal PLL overvoltage - Dis
Gt overclocking support - Dis

Power saving - Dis
Cpu core Voltage - Offset
Offset voltage - +0.005v
Cpu load line - lvl 3
Igpu vol offset - auto
igpu load line - auto
Dram voltage - 1.5
Vtt voltage - Auto
Pch Voltage - Auto
Cpu PLL Voltage - auto
System agent Voltage - Auto


----------



## dalastbmills

My idle temps are in the mid 30's with my H80. I am running slightly higher volts then you at the same clock speed.

5.0GHz???? Damn nice for IB. 1.45 volts lol that's nuts!!


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> My idle temps are in the mid 30's with my H80. I am running slightly higher volts then you at the same clock speed.
> 5.0GHz???? Damn nice for IB. 1.45 volts lol that's nuts!!


That wasn't IB, it was SB 2700k..


----------



## dalastbmills

Ahhh. My bad. I guess I looked at everything besides your chip









That's pretty sweet for a SB, yet I feel that's average for them super-binned 2700k's Enjoy your chip =]


----------



## Megagoth1702

Hey folks, I have been pushing this in front of me for a while now...

Ran Prime95 for 17 hours (overnight & being at work). Just came home right now to see... FAIL!!! Fail on core4 at 17hrs,04min... I stopped all workers at 17hrs,19min... So if I had come home 20min earlier and had stopped the tests, the result would have been:

My beautiful

i5 2500K
4.6 GHz
CPUz says: 1.368v (at MOST, usually at 1.35/1.36)
GOD DAMN STABLE! 17hrs stable prime test with all the stuff from "The Prime Test".









But sadly... One worker failed...

But that's good enough for me, now hand over dat silver!

PROOF


----------



## Mattb2e

Im brand new to SB OCing, but I have read quite a bit. I am currently running 45x multi, 1.32v Vcore, 1.8v PLL and 1.1v VTT. I am currently about 1 hour into a 90% ram blend test with no errors, or BSOD's.

When I started I was running 1.36v vcore, 1.08Vtt and 1.8v PLL. It would boot into windows, and then give me an 0X124 bsod. Upping the VTT and Vcore seemed to do the trick, although because I didnt do one at a time, I dont know which was the culprit.

What I do know is that when I was booting into windows, with my Vcore set to 1.36v, I was only getting about 1.28v in windows. So I though that perhaps Vdroop was the cause of instability. I then changed my LLC to level 1, and lowered my Vcore to 1.32. The issue seems to be gone.

My load temps hit about 82c tops, which I know isnt the best, but considering im probably at a higher voltage than necessary on Vcore, and with the cooler im using, its somewhat understandable.

Should I lower Vcore and keep LLC at level 1, or perhaps reset LLC to level 5 and raise Vcore? Would using offset alleviate this issue?


----------



## eastoahu

Ello all. To start Im pretty new to overclocking but I catch on pretty quick. I'm running an I5 2500k with my bios settings exactly how they are in this guide, but my multiplier is 46.

I've ran prime 95 for 6 hours with no errors and no warnings, but I'm getting random BSOD every now and then. I'm getting 0x7e and the guide says to raise vcore. Put offset to .010 but haven't had time to do any extensive testing. Are my settings fine as they are besides the offset? And what is a good range for my offset to be on for 4.6 ghz overclock?

Sorry for the noob question, hope you guys can help me


----------



## iSw3de

Ive got a Z68 Extreme4 gen3 and it dont have any BIOS update in Windows, only instant flash, what should i do?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSw3de*
> 
> Ive got a Z68 Extreme4 gen3 and it dont have any BIOS update in Windows, only instant flash, what should i do?


I personally do not like doing BIOS updates within windows, it is much safer to do it outside of an OS. I would suggest you use the quick flash option, its fairly easy. You can pick up flash drives for dirt cheap now a days.

All it took was one bricked motherboard for me to never use any sort of windows based BIOS update utility. Obviously, more current hardware may have dual BIOS chips, and the chance of failure may be minimal, but when using a flash drive is very very easy, its almost silly not to use one.

Regardless of what I think, you are still limited to what Asrock has determined to use for bios updates. You have the option of using a floppy disk, or a USB flash drive.


----------



## iSw3de

But is it really necessary to make the update? Will it affect anything?

So i should just take a normal USB, format it to FAT32 and save the file to it?

And why do i need to Overclock the DDR3 RAM? i only have 1333


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSw3de*
> 
> But is it really necessary to make the update? Will it affect anything?


Generally you should not update your bios unless you are having issues described by the changelog. If you are experiencing an issue, and it was fixed in the latest bios, go for it.

Just a word to the wise, I have read that the newer bios roms for the Z68 boards have some issues with SB, as they are mainly designed to impliment changes for Ivy. Also I have read that once you have updated to the latest, you cannot revert to an earlier rom.


----------



## iSw3de

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Generally you should not update your bios unless you are having issues described by the changelog. If you are experiencing an issue, and it was fixed in the latest bios, go for it.
> Just a word to the wise, I have read that the newer bios roms for the Z68 boards have some issues with SB, as they are mainly designed to impliment changes for Ivy. Also I have read that once you have updated to the latest, you cannot revert to an earlier rom.


OKey, thanks








Im doing my first overclock now then, i think i just have to change all settings like in the guide and then start the overclock


----------



## iSw3de

What about the Core current Limit`? cant find anything about it!?
Im at 60C at 3,4 is that normal? I was at 55 on 3,3...
Should i go up to 70?

I can install push and pull fan on my Antec 620, but wont it be unbalance if the 2 fans run at different speeds


----------



## MrHyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Megagoth1702*
> 
> Hey man, could you KINDA roughly explain why you use these settings? Not that I'm smartassing, I am just curious about the background of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Too much. The thing is: Most off the heat goes from CPU core straight into the CPU's silver looking heat spreader and through to the cooler. It does not really benefit from the spreader, which is there to SPREAD the heat. And that does not work out THAAAT awesomely. Some hardcore people even remove the spreader and put the cooler right on the CPU cores and get better temps.
> Whatevs. What I wanna end up with: TIM does not need to be all over the CPU. Also don't spread it yourself.
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_application_method.html#
> I find this website to be very helpful. They are actually smart guys... Read through their PDFs. Basically - put a thin line (vertical, horizontal, depents on your CPU) on your CPU and let the cooler do the spreading. That way no air bubbles get created and you save some TIM. I was surprised, VERY surprised when I found out how thin the line can be. I used to put too much TIM on my Q6600 back in the day...
> Wish you the best. I hope I didnt talk to much bull**** here. Correct me on anything if I am wrong. Thanks.


I strongly disagree with doing TIM in this method. What I've found to be the absolute best method is to start with a single "dot" (or grain, or small pea size blob, whatever your analogy is) and then spread it using an old credit card. Take your time, do it slowly with light pressure, and take it from corner to corner. Imagine spreading it like frosting on a cake in terms of how you make smooth, broad strokes; and keep the pressure light enough to avoid creating peaks and valleys in the compound. I found a temp drop of 7c over more "conventional" methods of TIM application.

I hope this helps you (and others with similar issues) out.

Hyde


----------



## carinae

Hi, does anyone have any experience overclocking with an mini-itx motherboard? Like the z68-m or z68 pro-m from Asrock? I have a 2600k. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1c3m4nz

Followed this guide i am Getting a 4.5 GHz overclock for 1.272 V. Stable temps are around 35C. Max temperature i saw was 80C. It happened with a single core only, But other than that it mostly averages out about 70-75C. AIDA 64 has been running for 3+ hours, I have not faced any crashes. But when i was running with Prime 95 i saw a rounding error on one of the core after about 15-20 minutes.. Can i just use the AIDA 64 results of not crashing so far and ignore the rounding error. I remember seeing in Newegg that Prime 95 can cause damage to your system and to use AIDA64 instead.

Currently running 3570k with Extreme 4 and the H100 cooler. 4x4GB of corsair vengeance at 1600 MHz. ASUS GTX 670 Non Top version.

What would ypu do?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1c3m4nz*
> 
> Followed this guide i am Getting a 4.5 GHz overclock for 1.272 V. Stable temps are around 35C. Max temperature i saw was 80C. It happened with a single core only, But other than that it mostly averages out about 70-75C. AIDA 64 has been running for 3+ hours, I have not faced any crashes. But when i was running with Prime 95 i saw a rounding error on one of the core after about 15-20 minutes.. Can i just use the AIDA 64 results of not crashing so far and ignore the rounding error. I remember seeing in Newegg that Prime 95 can cause damage to your system and to use AIDA64 instead.
> Currently running 3570k with Extreme 4 and the H100 cooler. 4x4GB of corsair vengeance at 1600 MHz. ASUS GTX 670 Non Top version.
> What would ypu do?


A rounding error is generally a sign of instability. Stability is really subjective, for me anything less than 12 hours of prime is not stable. If you game or whatever, and 3 hours of Aida 64 is enough for you and you dont BSOD or have any issues, than by all means be satisfied with just Aida 64.

Prime 95 will not damage your system, the worst that can happen is that the program fails and gives you a rounding error, you bsod, or your temps go through the roof, all of which is not the programs fault. I have heard that some of the older versions of Prime95 do not stress Ivy enough, while I do not know if that is true or not, you should download and run the latest version regardless. Run custom blend, and run 90 percent of your ram.

Its the settings you use, and your CPU cooler that have more of an impact on damaging your components, not Prime 95.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

anyone with the z77 extreme 4 used the 2.00 bios? I just finished a 24 hour prime95 custom blend run with the 1.80 bios so I'm not sure I want to update. I noticed it says something about raid which I don't use and update VBIOS it says, what does this mean exactly? video bios for the IGP? I have no idea what this new bios actually changes lol


----------



## 1c3m4nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> A rounding error is generally a sign of instability. Stability is really subjective, for me anything less than 12 hours of prime is not stable. If you game or whatever, and 3 hours of Aida 64 is enough for you and you dont BSOD or have any issues, than by all means be satisfied with just Aida 64.
> Prime 95 will not damage your system, the worst that can happen is that the program fails and gives you a rounding error, you bsod, or your temps go through the roof, all of which is not the programs fault. I have heard that some of the older versions of Prime95 do not stress Ivy enough, while I do not know if that is true or not, you should download and run the latest version regardless. Run custom blend, and run 90 percent of your ram.
> Its the settings you use, and your CPU cooler that have more of an impact on damaging your components, not Prime 95.


Al

Yes that seems fair. Thanks for clearing it up. I have to update that AIDA64 has been running for 11 or so hours now without any crashes. I dont want to fiddle with voltages anymore cause the temps are already too much. Offset at +0.005 and turbo at +0.008. Maybe I should bump up turbo once more and try the prime run again ? Knowing it failed prime, I suspect I will not be happy when using my system. Dont want to live in fear of a BSOD









So what could the rounding errors mean in the real world scenarios? When playing a game will i get BSOD?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1c3m4nz*
> 
> Al
> Yes that seems fair. Thanks for clearing it up. I have to update that AIDA64 has been running for 11 or so hours now without any crashes. I dont want to fiddle with voltages anymore cause the temps are already too much. Offset at +0.005 and turbo at +0.008. Maybe I should bump up turbo once more and try the prime run again ? Knowing it failed prime, I suspect I will not be happy when using my system. Dont want to live in fear of a BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what could the rounding errors mean in the real world scenarios? When playing a game will i get BSOD?


IDK, its hard to say, it could do any number of things. Although I find it odd that you have passed 11 hours of Aida, yet you get a rounding error.


----------



## iSw3de

I tried to find out what this BSOD mean, it happend after 20 minutes when i was just browsing and then i hit shutdown and it got BSOD
Vcore: 1,275
3,9GHz
65C

It says 0x00000E4


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Well I flashed my Z68 Pro3 with the 2.10 BIOS and threw a 3770k cpu in there. Had drama's with drivers so I did a fresh install of Windows and tried again. Managed to hit 4.7ghz at 1.3v with some very brief testing, but I have major issues when trying to use Quicksync. After many bios resets I tried 3 different Intel drivers and 2 different Viru's but my system will full lock up when Quicksync is activated.

Have just ordered a Z77 Extreme4 to see if that solves my problems. I'm hoping its just a Z68+Ivy problem, as my 2600k has worked flawlessly for over a year with the Z68 board. Hopefully by new M/B gets here before next weekend.


----------



## 1c3m4nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> IDK, its hard to say, it could do any number of things. Although I find it odd that you have passed 11 hours of Aida, yet you get a rounding error.


Thats not the odd part. So i finished the 11 hour AIDA64 run booted up Prime 95 and voila BSOD in 5 mins, i kid you not. Have bumped up the turbo and it now runs at 1.272-1.28V at 4.5 GHZ. Passed 1 hr 12 mins of Prime95 and then the same Core 2 gave the rounding error. Temps are crazy and i do not think I should up the volts anymore. Average temps at load is 80-81C and Max ive recorded was 85C on 1 core. Idle temps are about 35C. My CPU PLL voltage i have increased to 1.84 V and Internal PLL overvoltage is currently Disable.

I think I will give up on my goal of 4.5 GHz and go to 4.4 unless someone helps me. Should I do some multiplier changes to only core 2 which keeps failing on me. Will I get better results by increasing PLL Volts. Damn shame that i cannot reach 4.5 GHz when using H100 too.


----------



## Ardens Lux

Hi there
I own a Z77 extreme 4 mobo. The cpu is a 3570k and the cooler is a noctua dh14.
Does anybody know the more or less offset value for a 4.4ghz OC?
I've gone from 0.015+ to 0.0045+ and still can't get it stable.
Between +30 to +45 i can boot run prime 95 for like a few hours but get 1 error on one of the workers.
The programs are glitchy.
I leave pll values on auto and OC turbo auto or by 0.04+ but the result is the same.
Temps don't raise above 80ºC even at offset 0.045+.

Should I try a fixed vcore value? If so what value should I start at?
I should be able to do 4.4 easy unless my chip is a complete dud imo.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardens Lux*
> 
> Hi there
> I own a Z77 extreme 4 mobo. The cpu is a 3570k and the cooler is a noctua dh14.
> Does anybody know the more or less offset value for a 4.4ghz OC?
> I've gone from 0.015+ to 0.0045+ and still can't get it stable.
> Between +30 to +45 i can boot run prime 95 for like a few hours but get 1 error on one of the workers.
> The programs are glitchy.
> I leave pll values on auto and OC turbo auto or by 0.04+ but the result is the same.
> Temps don't raise above 80ºC even at offset 0.045+.
> Should I try a fixed vcore value? If so what value should I start at?
> I should be able to do 4.4 easy unless my chip is a complete dud imo.


same board and chip for me, and I am using fixed with LLC level 3 and vcore 1.230 and I just did 24 hours of prime no whea errors


----------



## MrHyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSw3de*
> 
> I tried to find out what this BSOD mean, it happend after 20 minutes when i was just browsing and then i hit shutdown and it got BSOD
> Vcore: 1,275
> 3,9GHz
> 65C
> It says 0x00000E4


Typically, the 0x00000e4 Windows 7 error code is usually caused by Windows system file malfunction. (taken from wiki); probably needs more juice.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1c3m4nz*
> 
> Thats not the odd part. So i finished the 11 hour AIDA64 run booted up Prime 95 and voila BSOD in 5 mins, i kid you not. Have bumped up the turbo and it now runs at 1.272-1.28V at 4.5 GHZ. Passed 1 hr 12 mins of Prime95 and then the same Core 2 gave the rounding error. Temps are crazy and i do not think I should up the volts anymore. Average temps at load is 80-81C and Max ive recorded was 85C on 1 core. Idle temps are about 35C. My CPU PLL voltage i have increased to 1.84 V and Internal PLL overvoltage is currently Disable.
> I think I will give up on my goal of 4.5 GHz and go to 4.4 unless someone helps me. Should I do some multiplier changes to only core 2 which keeps failing on me. Will I get better results by increasing PLL Volts. Damn shame that i cannot reach 4.5 GHz when using H100 too.


I had my PLL up that high too before I read its not really needed for lighter overclocks. I also read that running lower PLL values will decrease temps a bit too. Is 1.28v your windows or bios vcore? What llc level are you running?

Which Prime test did you run,and with what settings?

If it makes you feel any better, I havent nailed down my overclock yet, but so far it looks like I need at least 1.32v in windows to stay stable at 4.5ghz, and apparently 1.3v-1.32v is the norm for that overclock.

What CPU cooler are you using btw?


----------



## Ardens Lux

Thx for the reply
I've tried fixed at that value. w the llc at 3.
Doesn't work for me. Upped until 1.280 still doesn't work. I can boot into windows at 1.280 but as soon as I run prime 95 after a few seconds it resets.
For a 4.4Ghz shouldn't 1.280 be more than enough? Less than 1.230 doesn't work either. Someone said here that 1.3 1.32 is normal for 4.5????
I'm almost at those values in the bios and still can't get 4.4?.
In cpuz I get way less like 1.244 or something like that. And the temps seem lower w the fixed value (70-75ºC) than the offset value.

I really don't get it. Does turbo @ 0.004+ do any difference at all cuz i can't tell, tried it on and off and the results seem the same.
Shouldn't cpuz's value reflect the bios value? I mean if you choose a fixed value, cpuz should be 1.280 too no?
Arrrrrrrggghhh it was easier w my old ass pentium 4 to OC than this new core icrap xD!!!!!!


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardens Lux*
> 
> Thx for the reply
> I've tried fixed at that value. w the llc at 3.
> Doesn't work for me. Upped until 1.280 still doesn't work. I can boot into windows at 1.280 but as soon as I run prime 95 after a few seconds it resets.
> For a 4.4Ghz shouldn't 1.280 be more than enough? Less than 1.230 doesn't work either. Someone said here that 1.3 1.32 is normal for 4.5????
> I'm almost at those values in the bios and still can't get 4.4?.
> In cpuz I get way less like 1.244 or something like that. And the temps seem lower w the fixed value (70-75ºC) than the offset value.
> I really don't get it. Does turbo @ 0.004+ do any difference at all cuz i can't tell, tried it on and off and the results seem the same.
> Shouldn't cpuz's value reflect the bios value? I mean if you choose a fixed value, cpuz should be 1.280 too no?
> Arrrrrrrggghhh it was easier w my old ass pentium 4 to OC than this new core icrap xD!!!!!!


Try running LLC at max, if its anything like my board, the vdroop is awful. What is your Vcore in CPUz in windows with your bios set at 1.28 with LLC level 3? My board at 1.36v in bios was giving me somewhere around 1.28v in windows with LLC at level 5 (the lowest setting)


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHyde*
> 
> I strongly disagree with doing TIM in this method. What I've found to be the absolute best method is to start with a single "dot" (or grain, or small pea size blob, whatever your analogy is) and then spread it using an old credit card. Take your time, do it slowly with light pressure, and take it from corner to corner. Imagine spreading it like frosting on a cake in terms of how you make smooth, broad strokes; and keep the pressure light enough to avoid creating peaks and valleys in the compound. I found a temp drop of 7c over more "conventional" methods of TIM application.
> I hope this helps you (and others with similar issues) out.
> Hyde


If you look at the link you quoted:
http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_application_method.html#
The instructions describe exactly what you're saying here about using a credit card. They call it "Tinting the Heatsink and Metal cap". It's interesting to hear your results with it. I'm going to try it next time I install a heatsink.

Those instructions say to do both the tinting and applying more. Do you do that? Or do you only do the tinting and no compound beyond that?


----------



## Ardens Lux

I upped my bios fixed to 1.3+ from the 1.28 and now it seems like it's stable.
The llc is 3
Cpuz reads 1.312/1.304.
Should I try llc 5 and down the voltage a bit to 1.26 or so?
Temps don't rise to more than 79ºC max but that's on prime 95's stress.
Thx


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardens Lux*
> 
> I upped my bios fixed to 1.3+ from the 1.28 and now it seems like it's stable.
> The llc is 3
> Cpuz reads 1.312/1.304.
> Should I try llc 5 and down the voltage a bit to 1.26 or so?
> Temps don't rise to more than 79ºC max but that's on prime 95's stress.
> Thx


Reducing the LLC to level 5 will make Vdroop worse, and your windows CPUz reported voltage will be much greater than what you have set in bios. If you set the bios to 1.26 and LLC to 5, my guess is you will either BSOD or not boot at all. If you want to reduce voltage, you need to go higher with the LLC, say level 2 or level 1.


----------



## Arkaridge

Overclock Olympics =O

Well, here's my gold medal submission.

5Ghz with 13 hours of prime95


If i had seen the thing earlier, i would've left it on for a full 24hrs, rather than just the 16hr I did for stability.


----------



## SLBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Overclock Olympics =O
> Well, here's my gold medal submission.
> 5Ghz with 13 hours of prime95
> 
> If i had seen the thing earlier, i would've left it on for a full 24hrs, rather than just the 16hr I did for stability.


Definitely golden chip, 5.0ghz at 1.36v is crazy:thumb:


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Overclock Olympics =O
> Well, here's my gold medal submission.
> 5Ghz with 13 hours of prime95
> 
> If i had seen the thing earlier, i would've left it on for a full 24hrs, rather than just the 16hr I did for stability.


Nice, but your tests should say AVX instructions, not pentium 4. That is strange.

Running with AVX instructions on custom blend with 90 percent ram is gonna be more stressful than the 13 hours you just spent on standard blend.


----------



## Mooninite

I tried to OC using this guide. First I went with the "Green" scenario, got the system boot up with multiplier 44. But when I ran prime95, it gave me "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.49something, expected less than 0.4". I went back to 43, 42, 41 - got the same message.

Than I tried at defaults - the same. What could this mean? Should I try to change the CPU? All other applications seem to work just fine.

System:
ASRock Z77 Pro4-M
Intel Core i5-3570K, 3400 MHz (34 x 100)
Patriot Memory 1866 CL9 Series 9-10-9-27 (2x4GB)


----------



## SquareDancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Overclock Olympics =O
> Well, here's my gold medal submission.
> 5Ghz with 13 hours of prime95
> 
> If i had seen the thing earlier, i would've left it on for a full 24hrs, rather than just the 16hr I did for stability.


Post your BIOS settings!


----------



## Davron

I'm currently overclocking my 2700k with a z77 Fatal1ty Professional ASRock. I've walked it up from stock to 4.6 GHz with all "auto" settings. For multiplier of 47 I started adding an offset and it was .1. After that I've bumped up my RAM voltage, but it is still using XMP rather than specified settings. I've got up to 4.9 GHz with just offsets and I passed a 10 run very high all core IBT. I think it is close to stable there, but for some reason, 5 GHz just freezes on me without a BSOD. Sometimes it gets logged in before it does it. Another issue is that there is nearly a 20C delta between Core 0 and Core 2. I've reseated the cooler, redone the paste, switched coolers 3 times and now I'm using MCR-320 with a Apogee Drive II. What could possibly cause these two issues? All the way up Core 2 has been up to 10-15 degrees hotter and Cores 1 and 3 are like 5 degrees cooler.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Nice, but your tests should say AVX instructions, not pentium 4. That is strange.
> Running with AVX instructions on custom blend with 90 percent ram is gonna be more stressful than the 13 hours you just spent on standard blend.


Yeah. I had prime on for 16hrs without errors. AVX instructions didn't come up because I was still on win7 SP0, rather than SP1 when I did tests. I might re-run prime later if I can be bothered, but it ran everything I threw at it fine at those settings.


----------



## Megagoth1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> If you look at the link you quoted:
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_application_method.html#
> The instructions describe exactly what you're saying here about using a credit card. They call it "Tinting the Heatsink and Metal cap". It's interesting to hear your results with it. I'm going to try it next time I install a heatsink.
> Those instructions say to do both the tinting and applying more. Do you do that? Or do you only do the tinting and no compound beyond that?


Hey, I actually did that too! It's funny seing the small grey patches, you just know there are some micro-cracks in there! Hehe.

Tinting the surfaces is really, really great.









But tinting is not enough. He probably applies some more TIM too. I did at least.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Fixed my overclocking problem. It seems that realtemp would make it downclock to 3300, and not upclock to the full 4500. The problem is though, that my regular temp program, coretemp, doesn't seem to refresh well under a full load.

In short, can anyone recommend me a temp monitoring program?


----------



## Gomi

CPUID HWMonitor ?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> CPUID HWMonitor ?


It's even worse.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It's even worse.


Ive been using Coretemp, I haven't really seen any issues thus far. It is configurable, so you can change the rate at which it refreshes in the settings.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Ive been using Coretemps, I havent really seen any issues thus far. It is configurable, so you can change the rate at which it refreshes in the settings.


The problem is that when I put it under a load it basically freezes up, and stops refreshing at all. Very sporadic.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Ive been using Coretemps, I havent really seen any issues thus far. It is configurable, so you can change the rate at which it refreshes in the settings.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that when I put it under a load it basically freezes up, and stops refreshing at all. Very sporadic.
Click to expand...

Is it a possibility that it's your system's fault and not the program?







Perhaps a wrong setting is messing it up. Try googling some troubleshoots.

I haven't seen much problem with HWMonitor or Realtemp. (In Windows 8, HWMonitor crashes due to a OS conflict but I haven't noticed any problems on Windows 7.) Realtemp works fine on Windows 7 and 8.

As for recommending a replacement program... there should be lots of others, try this: http://bit.ly/v82cm5


----------



## kennyparker1337

*Just updated the guide!







*

*• Moved all but 1 image to my Google account. (This removes dependencies on other websites.)
• Updated all the BIOS images to personal ones captured from my system. (Now they are high-res and have all of the info on them.)
• Updated "The End" section.*


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I was looking for a recommendation on a good one, so googling it is not very helpful.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I was looking for a recommendation on a good one, so googling it is not very helpful.


All of the good ones are in that google search.








*
Minimal: RealTemp, HWMonitor, CoreTemp.

Package: Everest Free Edition, Speedfan.*

_Not Sure: Motherboard Monitor_

That's 6 different programs. Most of which work fine for many people. You should find at least one that works.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> All of the good ones are in that google search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Minimal: RealTemp, HWMonitor, CoreTemp.
> Package: Everest Free Edition, Speedfan.*
> _Not Sure: Motherboard Monitor_
> That's 6 different programs. Most of which work fine for many people. You should find at least one that works.


Realtemp as said above doesn't work, hwmonitor, and coretemp both are freezy, speedfan is worthless, and I haven't tried everest free edition.


----------



## Mattb2e

Did you inadvertently change the process priority or something on prime95?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

On prime95 they both work fine, just on intelburntest they don't. I prime tested for an hour at recommendecd settings, went well, temps topped out at 74C.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> On prime95 they both work fine, just on intelburntest they don't. I prime tested for an hour at recommendecd settings, went well, temps topped out at 74C.


Oh, so your having issues with IBT and temp monitoring then? I have found in my personal experience IBT tends to pretty much lock up my pc in terms of functionality outside of running the stress test itself.

In my limited experience with IBT, I cannot say it is normal per-say, but I do know that I have experienced the same thing before.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Oh, so your having issues with IBT and temp monitoring then? I have found in my personal experience IBT tends to pretty much lock up my pc in terms of functionality outside of running the stress test itself.
> In my limited experience with IBT, I cannot say it is normal per-say, but I do know that I have experienced the same thing before.


I ussually only use ibt to see if it can take the heat and power, but it's hard to see on the heat part of it, if the temp programs don't work. Guess I'll just stick to prime for now.


----------



## unclewebb

There is a Disable Turbo option in the Settings window of RealTemp. Make sure this box is NOT checked.

If RealTemp is telling you that your CPU is throttling then it probably is.

RealTemp 3.70
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2089/Real_Temp_3.70.html

Lots of enthusiasts are running this version of RealTemp without any issues so post a screen shot if you are having any problems with it.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?239175-Intel-4.5GHz-amp-5GHz-LinX-Stable-Club/page91


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> There is a Disable Turbo option in the Settings window of RealTemp. Make sure this box is NOT checked.
> If RealTemp is telling you that your CPU is throttling then it probably is.
> RealTemp 3.70
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2089/Real_Temp_3.70.html
> Lots of enthusiasts are running this version of RealTemp without any issues so post a screen shot if you are having any problems with it.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?239175-Intel-4.5GHz-amp-5GHz-LinX-Stable-Club/page91


My cpu is most definitely not throttling. And I really don't wanna open realtemp to check that setting as if it doesn't work, I will have to restart my pc to get the clock back.


----------



## unclewebb

When you are not so busy, open up RealTemp and clear the Disable Turbo box.
Problem solved.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> When you are not so busy, open up RealTemp and clear the Disable Turbo box.
> Problem solved.


I look into it.


----------



## Queesy

I used this guide to overclock my computer for the first time. I never overclocked in my life before and this guide was very simple and easy to understand. I'm keeping my speed at 4.0 Ghz with max temps in the mid 70 C. Very stable.

Thank you for this amazing guide.


----------



## MrHyde

First off, love the guide; nice work.

I'm getting 0xD1 errors when getting more aggressive with my overclock. I'm I right in thinking I need to bump up VCCIO (QPI/VTT is the same thing, right? My mobo has VCCIO iirc)? I would have done it already except the intro section of the guide here dealing with VTT has it "rarely affects overclock, so leave it auto". I'm just looking for a bit of advice on the subject.

Don't get me wrong, I've got 4.4ghz on 1.14volts....so I'm plenty happy with a mild OC thus far, but I've got a lot of headroom and would like to at least see how deep this rabbit hole goes.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHyde*
> 
> First off, love the guide; nice work.
> 
> I'm getting 0xD1 errors when getting more aggressive with my overclock. I'm I right in thinking I need to bump up VCCIO (QPI/VTT is the same thing, right? My mobo has VCCIO iirc)? I would have done it already except the intro section of the guide here dealing with VTT has it "rarely affects overclock, so leave it auto". I'm just looking for a bit of advice on the subject.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I've got 4.4ghz on 1.14volts....so I'm plenty happy with a mild OC thus far, but I've got a lot of headroom and would like to at least see how deep this rabbit hole goes.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


You change VTT if you want. In the "Voltage Limits" section, the Green colored ones you can change. The red ones shouldn't be changed.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Alright. Dl'ed realtemp again, and this time the problem is gone. Weird. :headscrat:


----------



## Queesy

Current bios settings:

CPU LLC: Level 5
voltage offset: -0.065
Multiplier: 42

Do you guys think I should push it some more or nah I'm good. I ran a prime test for an hour earlier and no problems at all.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




image host


----------



## iSw3de

I need some advice, i got my screws for the fan today and some ppl on Overclock.net told me to have 2 fans blowing in and 1 out in the top, what do you think i should have it like?
I will have PnP, 2 fans, not one as seen



OR



And a question about Offset, ive checked my VID wich is 1,311 at 100% load in realtemp.
If i run 4GHz at 1.230v fixed stable, and i want to do offset instead, i should put offset to -0,080?


----------



## taotree

I have been running at 4.8 GHz for a while. But I turned on folding and work while it folds. Now I do get occasional app crashes. I checked and I'm getting WHEAs. I messed with some bios settings and I reduced the number of WHEA, but I can always reproduce a single WHEA on core 4. It's always core 4. Could there just be a bad core? Any advice on how to resolve this?

I upped my settings to LLC 2 and vcore offset .102 (the rest is auto) and the WHEA is gone, but... it has increased my temps a few degrees. Am I stuck with that? Should I consider running that one core at a lower multiplier so I can crank the others higher? Or is there some other setting besides vcore that might fix core 4's problem?

Are there downsides to running cores at different speeds?


----------



## carinae

Hello, has anyone worked on an ITX/mini Asrock Board? Should I expect similar performance compared to ATX versions with the same chipset? Thanks!


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carinae*
> 
> Hello, has anyone worked on an ITX/mini Asrock Board? Should I expect similar performance compared to ATX versions with the same chipset? Thanks!


I think you'd have a harder time with overclocking (if you even can get a stable OC) on the ITX boards as the power phases just aren't there like the matx and full atx boards.


----------



## Gaucho

This is an excellent but huge thread.... I was looking for a simple & overclocking steps: find the lover stable VCORE I can run my 2500k @1.6ghz and find the higher stable VCORE I can run it @ around 4.5Ghz. Just that. It looks like this information is scattered among the 120 pages of this thread...


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carinae*
> 
> Hello, has anyone worked on an ITX/mini Asrock Board? Should I expect similar performance compared to ATX versions with the same chipset? Thanks!


Running 4.8 Ghz 3570K on the Asrock Z77E-ITX - Stable after 24 hours of P95.


----------



## iSw3de

Ive got a new problem!
I clocked it down to normalclock, with the BIOS reset with deafult settings.
Then i got bluescreen saying 0000000x3B wich means add more vcore....


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSw3de*
> 
> Ive got a new problem!
> I clocked it down to normalclock, with the BIOS reset with deafult settings.
> Then i got bluescreen saying 0000000x3B wich means add more vcore....


If this repeats check up PSU - 2 x GTX570 is kind of high demand for him ! (just take down one GPU and if it's working with no isues then you hawe to change or PSU or to repleace GTX570 with GTX 670)


----------



## slipee

Hey guys, I'm new OC'ing my 2500k. The last time I OC'ed I had a Q9550, which is totally different.
So my question is:
I've set my Vcore to offset +0.005V and Turbo Boost Vcore to +0.005V and tried 4,2GHZ for 1 hour on Prime test... It went all fine, but CPU-Z is reporting that my processor is running at 1.33V...
Wasn't I supposed to control my vcore? Because as far as I'm understanding, the mobo is controlling the vcore by itself, so it's kinda the same if I leave the vcore on auto...









What is happening?

Thanks in advance


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slipee*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new OC'ing my 2500k. The last time I OC'ed I had a Q9550, which is totally different.
> So my question is:
> I've set my Vcore to offset +0.005V and Turbo Boost Vcore to +0.005V and tried 4,2GHZ for 1 hour on Prime test... It went all fine, but CPU-Z is reporting that my processor is running at 1.33V...
> Wasn't I supposed to control my vcore? Because as far as I'm understanding, the mobo is controlling the vcore by itself, so it's kinda the same if I leave the vcore on auto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is happening?
> Thanks in advance


1.33 would be right. It's 1.3 stock, and the .005 and the llc, equates to 1.33 volts.


----------



## slipee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 1.33 would be right. It's 1.3 stock, and the .005 and the llc, equates to 1.33 volts.


Oooh! Stock is 1.33? I thought it was 1.135 and don't even have an idea of where I think i've read that... lol

i'll keep pushing! I got the Havik 140 today and this thing is a monster







thank you very much for the help!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slipee*
> 
> Oooh! Stock is 1.33? I thought it was 1.135 and don't even have an idea of where I think i've read that... lol
> i'll keep pushing! I got the Havik 140 today and this thing is a monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much for the help!


I believe stock is 1.3 afaik. On my board with offset voltage and llc of 5 it usually is about 1.344 volts. Off-set voltage puts a higher voltage into the harder the load, where as fixed voltage is just fixed.


----------



## slipee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I believe stock is 1.3 afaik. On my board with offset voltage and llc of 5 it usually is about 1.344 volts. Off-set voltage puts a higher voltage into the harder the load, where as fixed voltage is just fixed.


Super! thanks a lot for the fast help!

I'm now on 4.5ghz 1.32v and the max temp was 60C so far and average 58. On idle, they drop to 37C, I think it's more than stable









I'm gonna sleep and leave it primin' hahahaha


----------



## iSw3de

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> If this repeats check up PSU - 2 x GTX570 is kind of high demand for him ! (just take down one GPU and if it's working with no isues then you hawe to change or PSU or to repleace GTX570 with GTX 670)


Ive got a Corsair 850W Bronse +, i think it should be able to handle it


----------



## iSw3de

Should i keep going? Im worried about the temps, but i think i can manage 4,6?
And about Offset, now i reached my goal, about 4,5GHz wich i run at 1,280v
what should my offset be? When i check my VID should it be in 4,5GHz or in stock clock? in 4,5GHz its about 1,37 and in stock 1,31

Check the max temps, not the temps that are now


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSw3de*
> 
> Ive got a Corsair 850W Bronse +, i think it should be able to handle it


Yes your PSU can handle this but noise whic coming from your gaming rig is not from GPU fan's it is from PSU cooling fan








We are talking about BSOD situation here and posible reason for this can be unstable voltage! Other than that can be that you are using offset method -> disadvantage of offset method is that you can't simply change clock (multyplayer)


----------



## iSw3de

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> Yes your PSU can handle this but noise whic coming from your gaming rig is not from GPU fan's it is from PSU cooling fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about BSOD situation here and posible reason for this can be unstable voltage! Other than that can be that you are using offset method -> disadvantage of offset method is that you can't simply change clock (multyplayer)


so what would you say is a good offset to start with, cuse i dont reaöly get
how i should know where to put it


----------



## slipee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSw3de*
> 
> Should i keep going? Im worried about the temps, but i think i can manage 4,6?
> And about Offset, now i reached my goal, about 4,5GHz wich i run at 1,280v
> what should my offset be? When i check my VID should it be in 4,5GHz or in stock clock? in 4,5GHz its about 1,37 and in stock 1,31
> Check the max temps, not the temps that are now


What cooler are you using?
I'd continue pushing just to see where I could get.... But that's just me


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSw3de*
> 
> I need some advice, i got my screws for the fan today and some ppl on Overclock.net told me to have 2 fans blowing in and 1 out in the top, what do you think i should have it like?
> I will have PnP, 2 fans, not one as seen
> 
> OR


Try this.


----------



## iSw3de

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slipee*
> 
> What cooler are you using?
> I'd continue pushing just to see where I could get.... But that's just me


Im using a PnP Antec 620 H2O







i think i may go higher









By the way, i just made 4,7GHz


----------



## iSw3de

My Vcore is at ~1,260 at load but ~1,270 at idle, when i do offset i should try to lower it until its down at 1,270?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSw3de*
> 
> My Vcore is at ~1,260 at load but ~1,270 at idle, when i do offset i should try to lower it until its down at 1,270?


It sounds like you llc is too high.

Like mine loads at 1.344 and idles at 1.044. I have my llc set to lvl 5.


----------



## iSw3de

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It sounds like you llc is too high.
> 
> Like mine loads at 1.344 and idles at 1.044. I have my llc set to lvl 5.


I have my LLC at lvl 2, i found that i can go at 4,5GHz with -0,090V.... isnt that much undervoltage?

With Offset mode i now got

4,7GHz, clock
~1,275 core voltage at load
~0,900 core voltage at idle
70-75 temp at idle
33-38 temp at idle
LLC lvl 2
-0,090 Offset

Do all values look right? change somehting?
Im am atleast pleased with it, but i dont use to overclock...


----------



## slipee

My LLC is at lvl 3 and I idle at 1,09 also... Am I good?
Also, Prime95 running for almost 15 hours now and max temp was 61C at peak, simply loving my new havik


----------



## jaderaso




----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSw3de*
> 
> I have my LLC at lvl 2, i found that i can go at 4,5GHz with -0,090V.... isnt that much undervoltage?
> With Offset mode i now got
> 4,7GHz, clock
> ~1,275 core voltage at load
> ~0,900 core voltage at idle
> 70-75 temp at idle
> 33-38 temp at idle
> LLC lvl 2
> -0,090 Offset
> Do all values look right? change somehting?
> Im am atleast pleased with it, but i dont use to overclock...


thats quite a bit of undervolting while idle, instability while idle can take quite a while to show but as long as your stable i guess your fine. i really doubt it is stable though, as intel sets their vid to somewhat a level not too far off the minimum voltage for that specific chip..


----------



## iSw3de

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punceh*
> 
> thats quite a bit of undervolting while idle, instability while idle can take quite a while to show but as long as your stable i guess your fine. i really doubt it is stable though, as intel sets their vid to somewhat a level not too far off the minimum voltage for that specific chip..


Havent got any BSOD or instability on some hours now


----------



## Gaucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slipee*
> 
> Super! thanks a lot for the fast help!
> I'm now on 4.5ghz 1.32v and the max temp was 60C so far and average 58. On idle, they drop to 37C, I think it's more than stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna sleep and leave it primin' hahahaha


Can you please share *all* the settings you used to reach this numbers?

Thanks,


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaucho*
> 
> Can you please share *all* the settings you used to reach this numbers?
> Thanks,


A little later today I will, I am stress testing right now. My clocks are basically identical to his. What's the problem you are having?


----------



## Ardens Lux

For anybody interested I got 4.4ghz max.
From what ppl have said and from what I can ascertain.
OC capabilities vary very much depending on the quality of any given chip.

For instance. My chip can only do 4.2ghz @ offset -0.40 or fixed @ 1.230.
To get to 4.4ghz I use a fixed value of 1.310. Anything less and it just becomes unstable.
Don't wanna even imagine what 4.6-4.7 would require of my chip.....my guess something like 1.4-1.45. Which is unacceptable unless I want to get a new job just to pay the electricity bill. xD
If you get a POS chip like mine just OC slightly, would be my advice.
Especially for gamers OC'ing like crazy is just redundant, since most of the work is done by the GPU anyways.
Unless it's a Blizzard game. For whatever reason they like to code games that stress the CPU.

MOBO Asrock z77 extreme 4
CPU 3570k
D14 Noctua HS


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardens Lux*
> 
> For anybody interested I got 4.4ghz max.
> From what ppl have said and from what I can ascertain.
> OC capabilities vary very much depending on the quality of any given chip.
> For instance. My chip can only do 4.2ghz @ offset -0.40 or fixed @ 1.230.
> To get to 4.4ghz I use a fixed value of 1.310. Anything less and it just becomes unstable.
> Don't wanna even imagine what 4.6-4.7 would require of my chip.....my guess something like 1.4-1.45. Which is unacceptable unless I want to get a new job just to pay the electricity bill. xD
> If you get a POS chip like mine just OC slightly, would be my advice.
> Especially for gamers OC'ing like crazy is just redundant, since most of the work is done by the GPU anyways.
> Unless it's a Blizzard game. For whatever reason they like to code games that stress the CPU.
> MOBO Asrock z77 extreme 4
> CPU 3570k
> D14 Noctua HS


Your talking about pennies man, give that chip some volts and see what it can do. So long as your temps are tolerable, you will be fine. Sandy/Ivy are extremely energy efficient, they pull barely anything from the wall, especially with C1E and Speedstep enabled. Using C states and offset vcore really helps with power draw.

The user "Denial" posted his real world power draw here http://www.overclock.net/t/1126863/real-world-power-usage-user-submitted-values. He is running an I5-2500k at 4.5ghz with an HD5870. Running prime95 and Furmark simultaneously (the most load your system will ever see), his system pulls 340 watts from the wall. Just gaming his system only pulls about 200-250 watts. The HD5870 is a pretty power hungry GPU, with a more modern GPU im sure he would be pulling closer to 200w at full load with his setup.

The difference between running your CPU at 1.23 volts and 1.35v is negligible from a power consumption standpoint.


----------



## doedie

So I was overclocking, changed some stuff, but then it freezes at boot. So i switched the jumper to 2_3 (normal 1_2).
Pc didn started, I removed the jumper at all, pc booted, turned it off and set the jumper to it's original state 1_2.
But now some stuff in the Uefi is gone, i can't find turbo boost voltage, neither can I find to set a boost per amount of cores.
I can only set 'ALL cores' and my max multiplier is 38 :s.
What happend? I still have the last uefi, I think so though.


----------



## Ardens Lux

Thought power draw would be more than that.
Well my sweet spot seems that it's 4.4ghz.
4.5 gets 85ºC 4.6 close to 90ºC.
I wanna keep it at 80ºC max. Don't feel like using my cpu to boil water yet xD.


----------



## MrHyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardens Lux*
> 
> Especially for gamers OC'ing like crazy is just redundant, since most of the work is done by the GPU anyways.
> Unless it's a Blizzard game. For whatever reason they like to code games that stress the CPU.


Just as an aside, it's more than blizzard games; a lot of MMO's and games that require fast and constant refresh can use a lot of CPU power vs. GPU power. For example, RIFT pegs my CPU out completely (at 4.4ghz) while only using about 70% of my GPU (a 6950 radeon...hardly top of the line anymore). Whereas Diablo 3 pegged the GPU and doesn't come close to using all my computing power.

Basically, every game reacts differently to computer requirements.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardens Lux*
> 
> Thought power draw would be more than that.
> Well my sweet spot seems that it's 4.4ghz.
> 4.5 gets 85ºC 4.6 close to 90ºC.
> I wanna keep it at 80ºC max. Don't feel like using my cpu to boil water yet xD.


I look at it this way, Prime95, OCCT, Linx, IBT, whatever stress test you use, the max temps you experience are generally far beyond that of what you will experience during normal every day usage. So yeah, you may experience 85c max, but that is the most you will ever see, and its well within the temperature limits of your processor. If you were running 85c 24/7 that would be a different story.

I pegged out at 85c with my overclock, but I was happy because my averages were much lower, and I don't anywhere near those temps while gaming or just tooling around on the net. You bought an unlocked processor for a reason my friend, overclock that baby









4.4ghz is nothing to really laugh at, and by all means its a respectable clock speed. If you don't like running at 85c max, that's your decision and I respect that. Everyone has their own limits.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Temps are great considering my ambient was 25C+. Also, dropped them by about 6C by turning my fan speed up. Voltage 1.3. Pretty happy.

E: Damn it. Forgot to take the pic while it was running so it would show clock speed. It's 4.5 btw.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1009392/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are great considering my ambient was 25C+. Also, dropped them by about 6C by turning my fan speed up. Voltage 1.3. Pretty happy.
> 
> E: Damn it. Forgot to take the pic while it was running so it would show clock speed. It's 4.5 btw.


Schweet, nice job. What are your settings?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Schweet, nice job. What are your settings?


Off the top of my head, pll overvolt enabled, speedstep disabled (don't like it), 45 multi, spread spectrum diabled, cpu voltage offset +.005, llc lvl 5. Ram 1866 9-10-9-24(or 27?). Power limits max, everything else auto as far as I remember.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Off the top of my head, pll overvolt enabled, speedstep disabled (don't like it), 45 multi, spread spectrum diabled, cpu voltage offset +.005, llc lvl 5. Ram 1866 9-10-9-24(or 27?). Power limits max, everything else auto as far as I remember.


I see. Do you actually need PLL to boot at 4.5? I thought you only needed that at higher clocks... Whatever works







.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I see. Do you actually need PLL to boot at 4.5? I thought you only needed that at higher clocks... Whatever works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't, but I see no real reason not to run it. It might help, though. I think I had trouble booting at 4.6.


----------



## iSw3de

Of some reason with my CMOSreset my computer wont get into BIOS or get to widows, i thought that was becuse of IDE state och ACHI or what it calles, i think i should use ACHI right?
WHen i changed all settings to ACHI i just got bluescreens on start.... so i reinstalling OS now


----------



## iSw3de

After the Reinstalled OS everything works fine, i tried to OC agin and it works at 4,7 with fixed Vcore, but i get BSOD 9C when i try Offset.. WHat s the problem?


----------



## doedie

I reached to 4,9Ghz a few days ago, but temps reached 100 when doing prime (although stable around 1,3V).
My cooling is quite bad in the antec One, the fans just don't match and there's turbulency (de cpu fan is faster/more cfm than my casefans... result: **** noise). Got Scythe Mine 2 as cooler, absolute good cooler(although i cut myself 5 times with installation







)

Now I tried to downclock it:
Got to 3,3Ghz @ 0,784V and a lil more in boost.
But I am going to tweak some stuff that when I use two cores it will turbo boost to 4Ghz and with 3-4cores it only goes to 3,3Ghz (my specific needs).

Now intel burn test (3,[email protected],784V)doesn't exceed 49Degrees celsius, while ambient temperature is around 30C.

Goanna OC again when ambient temp drops to normal like 18-22C.


----------



## iSw3de

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doedie*
> 
> I reached to 4,9Ghz a few days ago, but temps reached 100 when doing prime (although stable around 1,3V).
> My cooling is quite bad in the antec One, the fans just don't match and there's turbulency (de cpu fan is faster/more cfm than my casefans... result: **** noise). Got Scythe Mine 2 as cooler, absolute good cooler(although i cut myself 5 times with installation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Now I tried to downclock it:
> Got to 3,3Ghz @ 0,784V and a lil more in boost.
> But I am going to tweak some stuff that when I use two cores it will turbo boost to 4Ghz and with 3-4cores it only goes to 3,3Ghz (my specific needs).
> Now intel burn test (3,[email protected],784V)doesn't exceed 49Degrees celsius, while ambient temperature is around 30C.
> Goanna OC again when ambient temp drops to normal like 18-22C.


How can the temps be under the room temp? *?


----------



## doedie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSw3de*
> 
> How can the temps be under the room temp? *?


30 ambient, 49stressed....
Now reached 53 after half an hour prime. One core is heater, like 3-5 degrees off always







.\

It's all celsius, not Fahrenheit...


----------



## iSw3de

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doedie*
> 
> 30 ambient, 49stressed....
> Now reached 53 after half an hour prime. One core is heater, like 3-5 degrees off always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .\
> It's all celsius, not Fahrenheit...


Okey, i knew it was Celsius, but i just reacted at "ambient temp drops to normal like 18-22C."


----------



## doedie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSw3de*
> 
> Okey, i knew it was Celsius, but i just reacted at "ambient temp drops to normal like 18-22C."


I meant like when ambient is around 20 degrees, now it is 30 and is goanna be 38 degrees today.
******* insane >.< .

I could just go to the cellar, always ~15C


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doedie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iSw3de*
> 
> Okey, i knew it was Celsius, but i just reacted at "ambient temp drops to normal like 18-22C."
> 
> 
> 
> I meant like when ambient is around 20 degrees, now it is 30 and is goanna be 38 degrees today.
> ******* insane >.< .
> 
> I could just go to the cellar, always ~15C
Click to expand...

I think the rule book of nerds state that if there is a basement, one must always move into it and become one with it. Forever being known as "The Basement Dweller".


----------



## doedie

getting an airco in my room soon, thoose can go down to 16degrees Celsius. Chill enough.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doedie*
> 
> getting an airco in my room soon, thoose can go down to 16degrees Celsius. Chill enough.


Is it worth the power bill and living in a freezer room to have 15c lower temps?


----------



## slipee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaucho*
> 
> Can you please share *all* the settings you used to reach this numbers?
> Thanks,


Sure, I'll gather all the infos and numbers and spread around here later....
Also, from your nickname I assume you're also brazilian?
If yes, then let me know if I can help you on anything further than this, in our native language, just PM me


----------



## doedie

i think more than 15, I think it's a bit exponential. 15 degrees delta Ambient can maybe change 10(to I think)-20 in max temp. But idle will profit a lot from that.
But I will stick tot ~19-21 degrees, that's a great temprature. Otherwise the difference is to great and you get sick haha.

But an ambient temperature off 15 is much better as 38, like today!


----------



## Alex of the West

i found this guide helpful, thanks


----------



## doedie

Btw, how about overclocking the IGP (while downclocking the CPU, to make less heat maybe)?
I have a nvidia 8600GT which I can't overclock anymore beacause it has no cooling and I think it runs too hot (yeah a fan is pointed towards it, but still...)
Is my IGP from my I5 3570K equivalent to a (overclocked) nvidia 8600GT?

Btw, I got BIOS version 1.30 and I still miss overclock per core and Turbo boost voltage!! !?


----------



## iSw3de

Thank you all for helping me!

I now got a clock at 4,7GHz @ 1,275v and i think its awesome!


----------



## Gaucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slipee*
> 
> Sure, I'll gather all the infos and numbers and spread around here later....
> Also, from your nickname I assume you're also brazilian?
> If yes, then let me know if I can help you on anything further than this, in our native language, just PM me


Done ;-)
Feito :-D


----------



## kennyparker1337

Messing around with HTML and added in a little medal count...

All though it's not a true competition, I figured it would be nice to list people who used this guide and obtained a medal.

You can post in here with some kind of picture that proves that you earned the medal, or you can email me at *[email protected]*

I figured I'd give this anonymous email thing a try... I'll check it every once in a while and add names from the list.


----------



## wanderingmind

Thanks for a very helpful guide.

Just reporting my quick experience here with ASRock Z77 Pro4, Intel i5 3570K 3.4GHz and Arctic Freezer 7 fan. Case is Antec 302.

I simply used the BIOS auto-overclocking to set to 4.2Ghz, and it seems stable under stress and the temps under continued stress hover around 60-65. Auto-OC to 4.3GHz was not stable.

Very nice as it is and will not push it further.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I would have gotten silver, but I did blend not your prime test, and forgot to screenshot while it was running.

Btw, what's the difference between your test and blend?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I would have gotten silver, but I did blend not your prime test, and forgot to screenshot while it was running.
> 
> Btw, what's the difference between your test and blend?


Well the FFT lowest value is 8 which is extremely fast testing and stresses the CPU itself out as much as possible.
The max FFT of 1792 is one of the hardest FFTs to pass on prime because it stresses the entire system (minus gpu) out.

The memory was changed to half of installed because greatly increases the stress on memory and any 32bit game (all of them) can use to 3.8GB of memory. 64bit programs can use more.

The time was changed from 15min to 5min so that it has just enough time to really stress on each test, but then try another more quickly. This is to get more tests in and try to pass all of them.

I do realize many people don't use this custom test, so I might just change the medals to require blend mode. Maybe I'll make it a little easier when using "The Prime Test" or something...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Well the FFT lowest value is 8 which is extremely fast testing and stresses the CPU itself out as much as possible.
> The max FFT of 1792 is one of the hardest FFTs to pass on prime because it stresses the entire system (minus gpu) out.
> The memory was changed to half of installed because greatly increases the stress on memory and any 32bit game (all of them) can use to 3.8GB of memory. 64bit programs can use more.
> The time was changed from 15min to 5min so that it has just enough time to really stress on each test, but then try another more quickly. This is to get more tests in and try to pass all of them.
> I do realize many people don't use this custom test, so I might just change the medals to require blend mode. Maybe I'll make it a little easier when using "The Prime Test" or something...


Well, I know my ram's stable, I just forgot to get the screenshot when it was running. Kinda worthless without.


----------



## Mattb2e

I think I forgot to post my results at 4.5ghz, so here they are:


----------



## DRGomes07

Hey Everyone i have a ASRock Extreme3 Gen 3 Mobo which has-

Memory
Number of Memory Slots
4×240pin
Memory Standard
DDR3 2133(OC) / 1600 / 1333 / 1066 / 800
Maximum Memory Supported
32GB
Channel Supported
Dual Channel

When i first built my computer i put 8 GBs of ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094 this is what im using

so i ordered another 4gb to put in and my computer is not reading it its still saying 8 not 12 and i know i placed it in right...

Can someone help me...


----------



## Davron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Well the FFT lowest value is 8 which is extremely fast testing and stresses the CPU itself out as much as possible.
> The max FFT of 1792 is one of the hardest FFTs to pass on prime because it stresses the entire system (minus gpu) out.
> The memory was changed to half of installed because greatly increases the stress on memory and any 32bit game (all of them) can use to 3.8GB of memory. 64bit programs can use more.
> The time was changed from 15min to 5min so that it has just enough time to really stress on each test, but then try another more quickly. This is to get more tests in and try to pass all of them.
> I do realize many people don't use this custom test, so I might just change the medals to require blend mode. Maybe I'll make it a little easier when using "The Prime Test" or something...


Were these values derived empirically or is there some theory behind it? In particular I'm curious about the 1792 number. Also is there a command-line option that will start it with those options instead of having to type it in every time? I got to the point that I was no longer getting hits on the CPU, but I fail occasionally to memory even after pulling timing. It was getting hard to get it to consistently fail so I could test it until I went with 4 meg FFTs with 90% of available memory. Now its up to just over 5 hours of stable for memory and it might last over 8 or more given my luck with the 1792 FFTs not failing consistently. But with it taking this long I had to setup a computer to continually ping that one and when it stops receiving a response it starts throwing audible alerts.


----------



## MindlessActs

Ok I have read so many posts, yet there doesn't seem to be a single post that I have read that lays out exactly what setting you want your core voltage at for each multiplier.

Maybe it's because it varies per chip or why is that?

Anyways I'm desperately trying to get stable at 4.8 (hopefully 5.0 after that)

I'm running the blen test on Prime95 and though it is fine so far (5min in) I'm sure it will crash soon (as it did last time)

Anyways I wanted to ask if there were any stand out settings that seem off. How is my vcore voltage and temps?

Also I disabled C3 and C6.

Am I trying to clock too high?

I guess I'm just looking for some specific numbers, I feel like I'm just putting random vcore temps, I'm in the dark!

Thanks so much in advanced for any help.









EDIT: Yep it just crashed about 10min in, screen froze and then rebooted. Tried changing PLL to 1.70 and lowered vcore slightly.....again just shots in the dark based of little tid bits of what I have read,


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindlessActs*
> 
> Ok I have read so many posts, yet there doesn't seem to be a single post that I have read that lays out exactly what setting you want your core voltage at for each multiplier.
> Maybe it's because it varies per chip or why is that?


You answered your own question! Yes each chip will clock differently at different voltages, most chips fall into a certain range, but even then everyone has a different experience as everyone has different parts (PSU, Mobo, RAM, CPU, etc)


----------



## Glory Fades

Hi guys. For some reason I can't OC my i5 2500k to 4.4 with z77 extreme 4. It won't boot. offset .05v


----------



## Davron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindlessActs*
> 
> Ok I have read so many posts, yet there doesn't seem to be a single post that I have read that lays out exactly what setting you want your core voltage at for each multiplier.
> Maybe it's because it varies per chip or why is that?


It definitely varies per chip. The concept of overclocking is that we are using up margin that Intel has in their system to account for variability in their manufacturing process and in order to stay within a thermal and power envelope. As with any real life manufactured item, you don't really know how much margin you have until you fully test it. Intel does some testing and does that to bin chips into the various categories, but it is still only rudimentary testing.
Quote:


> Anyways I'm desperately trying to get stable at 4.8 (hopefully 5.0 after that)


If you followed the guide, then you walked your way down until you were stable enough to boot and then walked your way back up to the 4.8 GHz. You may have noticed a few things as you were walking your multiplier back up. First you probably noticed that you were having to increase your turbo boost core voltage. The error messages from blue screens of death of windows give you a hint as to what each value had to be changed if you followed the notes of what they mean. You likely have also had to increase your VCCIO/VTT/QPI voltage, possibly your RAM voltage and possibly had to increase your RAM timings to get stable. For me 4.8 was the real start of the test, so you may not have tried some of these.
Quote:


> I'm running the blen test on Prime95 and though it is fine so far (5min in) I'm sure it will crash soon (as it did last time)


I cheat a bit and use IntelBurnTest on "Very High" since it does very well at causing the early crashes to happen very fast. It doesn't do all of it, but it helped me get closer quicker than just Prime95 alone.
Quote:


> Anyways I wanted to ask if there were any stand out settings that seem off. How is my vcore voltage and temps?


Is that the hottest your cores are getting? Personally I have Coretemp running at all times since it records the maximum temperature in addition. I've kept mine below 80 as best as I could. Your Vcore is higher than mine is at 4.8, but it doesn't look completely out of bed. I'm guessing you are air cooling.
Quote:


> Also I disabled C3 and C6.
> Am I trying to clock too high?
> I guess I'm just looking for some specific numbers, I feel like I'm just putting random vcore temps, I'm in the dark!
> Thanks so much in advanced for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yep it just crashed about 10min in, screen froze and then rebooted. Tried changing PLL to 1.70 and lowered vcore slightly.....again just shots in the dark based of little tid bits of what I have read,


The way that I've got where I am is careful methodical adjustments and paying attention to every blue screen error. I was using a spreadsheet to detail what I changed each time, but a friend (one of the LN2 extreme folk) just uses a notebook to keep track as he goes along. I have been noting "trends" as I go along so I can make a guess as to how much of a change I need to make rather than just randomly changing a value. You might be clocking too high for how much cooling you have available. If you haven't done it, you should try to get stable at 4.7 or perhaps 4.6 to see where that puts you for temperatures as the voltages will be slightly higher for 4.8 and the temperatures will be higher as well. When I got the screen freezing without blue screening, it was a mixture of RAM timing, VTT/QPI/VCCIO, and RAM voltage. I upped the RAM voltage a bit along with the VTT and that was enough to get a blue screen which indicated that the timing/ram voltage/vtt were too low.

What was the last set of BSOD messages you got?

Can you show us your actual settings page as well as the monitor page?


----------



## dark_slayer

Im having a new problem with my system. I would be very thankful if someone could help.

When overclocked Im getting total system shut down under heavy load, at first I thought it was my old OCZ Powerstream 520 but after recently replacing It with a new one the problem persist.

Heres my stress test methods:
CPU is over clocked to 4.4ghz. Prime test (Using custom setting from OP) for near 24 hours no errors or crashes. Temps are 30c idle 86c load (only 1 core hit 86c for 2 seconds the rest were low 80c)
Memtest the memory over 2 nights with no errors.
MSI Kombustor GPU burn in test over night with out crash. Temps hit 72 max at load

After all those test I figured I was stable until I went to play Guild Wars 2 beta stress test. A few hours into playing, my PC just shut down like someone hit the switch then after about 10-20 seconds it turns back on automatically . I booted back up with no problems started playing again then 20 min later it happened again. So I went into the bios and set it to default and and continued playing with out any problems.

After the stress test was over I reran all the test and everything passed.
That got me thinking that it must be when the CPU and GPU are stressed at the same time, So I ran prime and GPU burn in at the same time and after about an hour it shut down.

Anyone know why this would be happening?

Heres my Bio settings
CPU Config

CPU Ratio: all cores
all cores: 44
host clock override: 100.0
spread spectrum: disabled
intel speed step: disabled
intel turbo boost : enabled
additional turbo voltage: +0.098v
internal pll overvoltage: disabled
long duration power limit: 500
long duration maintained: auto
short duration power limit: 500
primary plain current limit: 500
secondary plain current limit: 500
gt OC support: disabled

Voltage Config

power savings mode: disabled
cpu voltage offset : offset mode
offset voltage: +0.015v
cpu load line calibration: 100%
igpu voltage offset: auto
igpu load line calibration: auto
dram voltage: 1.500v
vtt voltage: auto
pch voltage: auto
cpu pll voltage: auto
vccsa voltage : auto

If you need anymore info please let my know.


----------



## kope

it my be CPU temperature! Pay attention -> not a core temp. Probably that air flow in your case is not good enough


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glory Fades*
> 
> Hi guys. For some reason I can't OC my i5 2500k to 4.4 with z77 extreme 4. It won't boot. offset .05v


You may need a higher offset voltage. Also check to see if your RAM settings are set to their rated settings and not set to Auto.


----------



## williamdabastrd

Thank you very much for this guide! Extremely helpful, even though I have done overclocking before.

My 3570k got a surprising overclock on my Z77 Pro 4 - 4.6Ghz on stock voltage, 23C idle and 63C load (obviously the lower number is so low due to speed-step). So long as my chip is cool and has a low voltage setting it should last a while, right?

Here is to hoping!


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *williamdabastrd*
> 
> Thank you very much for this guide! Extremely helpful, even though I have done overclocking before.
> My 3570k got a surprising overclock on my Z77 Pro 4 - 4.6Ghz on stock voltage, 23C idle and 63C load (obviously the lower number is so low due to speed-step). So long as my chip is cool and has a low voltage setting it should last a while, right?
> Here is to hoping!


Grats on your good chip! It should last you for many years as overclocking on stock voltage does not really lower the lifespan of a component compared to overvolting. Even with overvolting, there are still users using chips from 5 years ago that are still running strong.

My gf's Q6600 has been overclocked & overvolted on a crappy aircooler and has not presented any problems in the 4 years it's been running and she normally has a very dusty computer.


----------



## s7j3

I just recently got a 3570k when I built my new computer and currently its clocked at 4.4 ghx @ 1.23v with +.005 offset and +.004 turbo. These are my desired clocks for the time being and was looking into undervolting to reduce heat and increase longevity. I know your guide reccomends against this but other people around here have had theirs clocked at insane voltages at my OC like 1.15v. How should I go about doing this and is this recommended?


----------



## elean

Hey!

First of all, thanks for the helpful guide! It's my first time overclocking and the guide has helped me a lot. However, I've sadly run into some issues (I think?).

My hardware:

ASRock Z68 Pro3 motherboard
Intel i5 2500K @ 3.3 GHz CPU

So, here's the situation: At the moment I'm trying to get a stable overclock at 4.4 GHz. I worked my way up there from 3.3 GHz, increasing the multiplier by 2 after each succesful boot and 5 minute Prime95 test with 0 errors and 0 warnings. However, I've now noticed that after a couple of minutes of the Torture Test, the multiplier displayed by CPU-Z and RealTemp suddenly drops from 44 to 16 for a few seconds, and then shoots back up to 44. For this to happen the first time during a test it takes usually about 2 minutes or so, and after the first drop, others come every now and again. My temps during the testing are most of the time floating around 70, max recorded temp during testing being 76, way below the optimal 85 mentioned in the guide. So my question is: is this actually an issue? And if yes, ... Halp? Any ideas on fixing it would be greatly appreciated!

My BIOS settings:

CPU control
Max ratio: 44
Internal PLL Overvolt: Disabled
Intel SpeedStep: Disabled
Core Current Limit: 300 (max)
BCLK: 100.0 MHz
Spread Spectrum: Disabled

Voltage
CPU Core Voltage: Offset mode
Offset Voltage: +0.005 V
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 5

Pretty much all other BIOS settings are on Auto.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Try enablind SpeedStep.

Don't forget to disable C3 and C6, and the third option. Leave C1E enabled.


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Try enablind SpeedStep.
> Don't forget to disable C3 and C6, and the third option. Leave C1E enabled.


Is SpeedStep enabled or disabled going to be more likely stable?

Also... what about WHEA's? Is increasing VCore the only thing to do about WHEA's (I get code 19 parity errors, always on the same core--curiously, the coldest core) or is there something else that can help resolve them?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Try enablind SpeedStep.
> Don't forget to disable C3 and C6, and the third option. Leave C1E enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Is SpeedStep enabled or disabled going to be more likely stable?
> 
> Also... what about WHEA's? Is increasing VCore the only thing to do about WHEA's (I get code 19 parity errors, always on the same core--curiously, the coldest core) or is there something else that can help resolve them?
Click to expand...

Imo, speedstep increases stability in offset because it lets you have frequencies in between idle and max so you aren't constantly going from 1.6GHz to 4.4GHz back and forth. The voltage takes a second to kick in so when it goes straight to max without the voltage in can BSOD (sometimes, not a guarantee). I think it would be better stability to go to 3GHz, have the voltage kick in, then go to 4.4GHz.

I would say on average 90% of Overclocking BSOD are vcore related.

*Put you LLC to Level 3. That should fix it. In order for vdroop to be fixed, you want LLC to be Lvl 3 or 2. In my setup, lvl 2 fixed it, but I would start with lvl 3 first.*

If not...
You could try bumping up the VTT voltage one notch. Lowering PLL voltage to 1.7v.


----------



## elean

Thanks for the advice! I tried everything you mentioned, but the multiplier drops just kept on happening. Also I started running into some BSODs (0x124s). So I decided to just drop the OC to 4.2 GHz. It stopped the multiplier drops and I haven't had any BSODs or errors. At this point I feel like just settling with the 4.2. Thanks for your help, though!


----------



## iSw3de

Hello agin, i have some questions that i mainly want you kenny to answer, since im helping my friends overclocking.
He have ASUS but i dont think it should be that much difference.

In your guide you have offset as method, when you get BSOD or get errors in prime95 you told us not to bring up the Offset Vcore but the Turbo boost, when do you higher/lower the Offset?

My friend got errors at 4,4GHz with 0,015v but the errors was gone at 0,025v, should he instead change the turbo boost?

Becuse i still have mine at -0,085v on offset without messing with the Turbo boost.

My other friend with ASRock motherboard dosnt have offset mode, is that common?

So what im actually asking about is
- When should i bring up Offset?
- When should i bring up turbo voltage?
- When should i use CPU PLL?


----------



## dark_slayer

Well im starting my overclock over but this time im running both cpu and gpu stress test to test stability, ill find out what voltage it starts shuting down and just stay away from it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark_slayer*
> 
> Well im starting my overclock over but this time im running both cpu and gpu stress test to test stability, *ill find out what voltage it starts shuting down and just stay away from it.*


Don't. Unless you want a flaming piece of poo.


----------



## SquareDancer

Anyone got the ASRock OC Formula? I got one, but the BIOS are a bit different than the Extreme4. Whole lot of options... some I dunno what it even does!


----------



## MacClipper

If you are momentarily lost on the Z77 OC Formula, maybe just choose the Nick Shih OC profiles in the UEFI and use them as guides till you are more familiar with the new options. imo, not much different from the other Asrock Z77 mobos actually.



















HTH


----------



## rogigor

Hi,

2 questions:

1) I have a p67 pro3 with bios v2.0. When I set my core ratio to manual my LLC disappears. Is it normal ?

2) I'm in the middle of overclocking my 2500k on P67 Pro3. I'm now at 3.8Ghz and my goal is get stable 4,2-4.4 Ghz. and I'm wondering what is the lowest voltage I can get? I know you can't tell me exactly and that I have to test it on my own. Right now I have my cpu voltage in offset mode -0,065V and additional turbo at +0,005V. CPU-z shows Core Voltage 1.288 (temp max 73C). All I'm wondering is how low should I keep the voltage at 3,8 or 4,2.

Oh, and should I use negative offset voltage or try fixed ?


----------



## MoInSTL

I'm kind of stuck too. I have the latest BIOS, 2.20 and an i7-2600k. Kind of hard to follow along using the UEFI screenshots.


----------



## elean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogigor*
> 
> Hi,
> 2) I'm in the middle of overclocking my 2500k on P67 Pro3. I'm now at 3.8Ghz and my goal is get stable 4,2-4.4 Ghz. and I'm wondering what is the lowest voltage I can get? I know you can't tell me exactly and that I have to test it on my own. Right now I have my cpu voltage in offset mode -0,065V and additional turbo at +0,005V. CPU-z shows Core Voltage 1.288 (temp max 73C). All I'm wondering is how low should I keep the voltage at 3,8 or 4,2.


I'm currently running a very stable 4.2 GHz overclock for a 2500K with a voltage of 1.27 V in fixed mode. Reported voltage from CPU-Z is around 1.25 V in idle and 1.23 V under load. I might be able to go a bit lower than that, but I ended up at 1.27 V by dropping down a bit from the volts I tried for 4.4 GHz (which I just couldn't get to run stable) and I'm now following the mentality of "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".

Just to give you an idea of what you could possibly expect.


----------



## MoInSTL

Would someone be so kind as to check out my screen shots? I tried bumping to 4.4 and it bounced me back to the UEFI screen so I am missing something.
Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
i7-2600k
BIOS 2.20


----------



## MoInSTL

This might help....


----------



## MoInSTL

Way too tired. Changed my DRAM voltage to where it's supposed to be set to 1.50.


----------



## rogigor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elean*
> 
> I'm currently running a very stable 4.2 GHz overclock for a 2500K with a voltage of 1.27 V in fixed mode. Reported voltage from CPU-Z is around 1.25 V in idle and 1.23 V under load. I might be able to go a bit lower than that, but I ended up at 1.27 V by dropping down a bit from the volts I tried for 4.4 GHz (which I just couldn't get to run stable) and I'm now following the mentality of "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".
> Just to give you an idea of what you could possibly expect.


Thanks - it actually helps because now I have a point of reference. But still - which one is better - offset or fixed mode? I've also heard that I could set additional turbo voltage to 0.
that
And the question that remains unanswered - I have a p67 pro3 with bios v2.0. When I set my core ratio to manual my LLC disappears. Is it normal ?


----------



## iSw3de

Can anyone answer this?

If only fixed mode is avalible, should i change the C3 and C6 settings also so its always the 100% clock becuse its always the same voltage?


----------



## punceh

it wont keep maximum clock speeds if you have c1e(and speedstep) enabled, you can enable c3 and c6 aswell. theyll drop the voltages during idle but that shouldnt have much of an effect considering the voltage is more then enough on idle anyway.


----------



## octobeast

I've done some minor ocing in the past so still pretty much a newbie. I want to say THANK YOU for this guide, it has really helped a ton. I would be lost without it. I was just wondering if my voltages and temps are safe, or if I should back off a little. There are more settings I may be able to adjust (I haven't messed with the PLL voltage yet). I have it set to only ramp up to max speed when needed, idle is the standard 1600 mhz clock. Primary use is gaming and being left on 24/7.

4.8 ghz @ 1.320 Vcore, max temp 90C as seen during prime 95 testing. seems to range anywhere from 75-90 during testing.

1. should I back it off and stay under 85C?

2. Should I change my settings to 24/7 overclock instead of using the boost crap so it always idles at my OC?

thanks.

edit: I have a 3570k ivy bridge, forgot to mention this!


----------



## MoInSTL

kennyparker or anyone else willing to take a stab at it, I have a quick question for you. I bumped up to 4.5, ran blended torture test with the 2 options checked on the first page of this thread. I ran it for over two hours. Ambient temp was a warm 28C. Average was 74-78-80-80 at 100% load. My Fractal R4 and 3 low RPM fans were not enough especially with that ambient temp so I bumped back down to 4.2.. At 4.5 my offset was +0.015. Can I take it lower at 4.2?

Thanks!

Edit: octobeast, IMO posting temps with no ambient temp to accompany it only provides part of the info. I keep a small mercury based one with Celsius and Fahrenheit on my desk. It was $3.


----------



## d3vour3r

hey guys

Im having problems with OCing, my cpu keeps throttling back to stock (3.2ghz) when im running prime95. Trying to achieve 4.6ghz. tried looking through this thread to get an idea but theres so many variable i thought Id just make a post and hopefully someone can just point out what im doing wrong. please see my sig for my system specs, and see this thread for my cooling setup http://www.overclock.net/t/1293864/watercooling-antec-1100/0_100

heres pics of my bios settings:






pics of prime95 pre start settings and screenshot of when it drops back to 3.2ghz. temps never went about 74deg.




any help would be appreciated


----------



## MacClipper

@d3vour3r, a few notes.

1. You are in the wrong thread cos this is the Sandy/Ivy LGA1155 thread while you are on the Sandy-E LGA2011 platform
2. For the x79 E4 mobo, vrm/mosfet cooling is very very impt when overclocking to 4.6GHz else you prob. get throttling due to vrm overheating - get a mobo vrm block if you can or consider lowering your clocks

HTH


----------



## d3vour3r

ok thanks. Is there a way u can observe VRM temps?

Ill try find the right thread for this.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> hey guys
> Im having problems with OCing, my cpu keeps throttling back to stock (3.2ghz) when im running prime95. Trying to achieve 4.6ghz. tried looking through this thread to get an idea but theres so many variable i thought Id just make a post and hopefully someone can just point out what im doing wrong. please see my sig for my system specs, and see this thread for my cooling setup http://www.overclock.net/t/1293864/watercooling-antec-1100/0_100
> heres pics of my bios settings:
> pics of prime95 pre start settings and screenshot of when it drops back to 3.2ghz. temps never went about 74deg.
> any help would be appreciated


I had the same problem ( I think). Try running prime without realtemp open, (just for like a couple seconds) and see if it clocks up properly.


----------



## kennyparker1337

*Updated a few things here and there in "Settings" section.

Updated the "Overclocking Limits" section with HTML tables and code.

Updated the Olympic part to be more appealing to the eye.

Regular Blend test is now included in "The Prime Test" and is accepted in the "Final Test" and for the Olympics.







*


----------



## MoInSTL

Thanks for keeping Settings page updated. Will have to check out why regular blend was chosen.

Edit: just checked it out and the custom settings are the same. .


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Thanks for keeping Settings page updated. Will have to check out why regular blend was chosen.
> 
> Edit: just checked it out and the custom settings are the same. .


I included both types. Regular blend mode and my custom test. Choose whichever one.


----------



## taotree

Is there some software that will show PLL and VTT voltage? I'm wondering if my motherboard is doing anything with them since I set them between 1.586/1.89 and 1.02/1.076 and I don't think it's making any difference. HWMonitor has a bunch of voltages but I can't tell what they are and they don't match PLL and VTT.


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> Is there some software that will show PLL and VTT voltage...


For the ASRock Fatality series, you can use the bundled F-Stream Tuner (and eXtreme Tuner for the Extreme mobo series).


----------



## Xinoxide




----------



## kennyparker1337

To get on the Olympic List you need to be using prime95 27.7 so that it uses AVX instructions on Sandy / Ivy.

The link to the latest prime95 is in the guide.


----------



## Xinoxide

shan't be a problem!

I had it downlaoded, but still in my downloads folder, not with th rest of my tools, I will resubmit soon, assuming everything goes well.


----------



## Boyd

Cant be more thankful to the person who setup this thread. I just got my 3570k just a couple days ago along with the ASrock Z77 Extreme 4 motherboard from MicroCenter, bought them as a combo and got an awesome deal - Anyhow lets get back on topic.

This guide helped me clock my 3570k on the 2nd try to 4.3ghz, I am not willing to stop there. its just that i went from knowing little about the ivy environment to understanding all the crucial information about ivy and it just took me very little time to get my system stable and in good shape.

I know 4.3ghz isnt a big overclock and that I am willing to overclock further but I am being held down by college classes and will get back to it soon









again.. thanks so much for setting up this thread, very very helpful. i will advise it to others who will be in need of help in overclocking their Sandy/Ivy bridge.

good job


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Cant be more thankful to the person who setup this thread. I just got my 3570k just a couple days ago along with the ASrock Z77 Extreme 4 motherboard from MicroCenter, bought them as a combo and got an awesome deal - Anyhow lets get back on topic.
> 
> This guide helped me clock my 3570k on the 2nd try to 4.3ghz, I am not willing to stop there. its just that i went from knowing little about the ivy environment to understanding all the crucial information about ivy and it just took me very little time to get my system stable and in good shape.
> 
> I know 4.3ghz isnt a big overclock and that I am willing to overclock further but I am being held down by college classes and will get back to it soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again.. thanks so much for setting up this thread, very very helpful. i will advise it to others who will be in need of help in overclocking their Sandy/Ivy bridge.
> 
> good job


You're welcome!









Please don't forget that Ivy Bridge is on average 5% (more or less) faster than Sandy Bridge. So an Ivy Bridge clock of 4.3GHz is equal to about 4.5GHz on Sandy Bridge!









*Soon to come feature of this guide: CPU LLC steps to choose the best setting!

Edit: Added the above comment as a note in the top of the guide. I think it's an important fact many people might over look.*


----------



## DamienF

Excellent guide.. Is there a guide like this for Asus motherboards? I did a quick search but didn't see anything.

-Damien


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamienF*
> 
> Excellent guide.. Is there a guide like this for Asus motherboards? I did a quick search but didn't see anything.
> -Damien


http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/0_30


----------



## SquareDancer

4.5GHz seems to be the sweet spot for most 3570Ks.
For most people, 4.5GHz only requires a slight boost in voltage, while 4.6GHz requires a lot of people to jump from 1.20-1.24 to 1.29-1.30, and 4.7GHz is usually around 1.35v.


----------



## Primithras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> IMo, offset should never drop into the negative. It will send the idle voltage to below what Intel already set it at (Intel is going to find the lowest voltage it can already do to produce the lowest temps possible for best release). The turbo can't go negative, I think. If it could, I would set that to negative. So the lowest setting I support is +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo. Anything lower and you are challenging Intel themselves.


My i5 3570k is getting extremely hot around 85-90° when overclocking to 4.3Ghz with a basic +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo which gives me a 1.240v on load. Yesterday I tried experimenting with undervolting and I've gotten the same core clock stable with a -0.200 offset and +0.120 turbo at 1.176v on load with temperatures around 75-80°. When idle the core voltage is around 0.816v and it passed a 12h Prime95 blend test.

Now I was wondering if there are any downsides to undervolting since I couldn't find anything about it in the guide. Are there any specific reason/risks why you don't like it? I couldn't find any minimum recommended voltages on the intel website so I assume it's okay.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primithras*
> 
> My i5 3570k is getting extremely hot around 85-90° when overclocking to 4.3Ghz with a basic +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo which gives me a 1.240v on load. Yesterday I tried experimenting with undervolting and I've gotten the same core clock stable with a -0.200 offset and +0.120 turbo at 1.176v on load with temperatures around 75-80°. When idle the core voltage is around 0.816v and it passed a 12h Prime95 blend test.
> Now I was wondering if there are any downsides to undervolting since I couldn't find anything about it in the guide. Are there any specific reason/risks why you don't like it? I couldn't find any minimum recommended voltages on the intel website so I assume it's okay.


Although in the guide I don't support it, it doesn't meant you can't do it.

As a general rule, I don't recommend it to avoid many users getting idle BSOD from having the negative offset send the idle voltages too far below. But some people will find that they actually can and want to use a negative offset that gives them no idle BSOD. That is OK with me.

It's your setup. If it works, it works.


----------



## Xinoxide

Ok, here we go,

Had to fiddle with the vcore a tad, it shoots up a little high with AVX higher laod and E3G3's implementation of LLC.

However, itll go back the way it was because I for one think AVX is a little unrealistic right now.


----------



## Celeras

Little surprised we keep EIST and Turbo on now. Has it been that long since I had an intel CPU?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Little surprised we keep EIST and Turbo on now. Has it been that long since I had an intel CPU?


Imagine how life will be like 50 years from now. A bit scary. More so intriguing. Can't wait! Hopefully I make it that long.


----------



## Primithras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Although in the guide I don't support it, it doesn't meant you can't do it.
> As a general rule, I don't recommend it to avoid many users getting idle BSOD from having the negative offset send the idle voltages too far below. But some people will find that they actually can and want to use a negative offset that gives them no idle BSOD. That is OK with me.
> It's your setup. If it works, it works.


Oh okay thank you, I'm actually a bit surprised I can run it at a -0.200v offset. Guess I've got one hell of a power saving chip.


----------



## jimhaumman

Hi guys.
After oc my cpu to 4,5ghz in offset mode (+0,15mv) a turbo +0.04,level 2 a sometimes getting this screen(windows error which shut the system)

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 1e
BCP1: FFFFFFFF80000003
BCP2: FFFFF80000B9F2A0
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: 0000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 768_1

need more voltage?
thanks for help


----------



## punceh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimhaumman*
> 
> need more voltage?


yes


----------



## Gaucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slipee*
> 
> Sure, I'll gather all the infos and numbers and spread around here later....
> Also, from your nickname I assume you're also brazilian?
> If yes, then let me know if I can help you on anything further than this, in our native language, just PM me


Hello bro.

just sent you another PM, could you please share the SSs of your BIOS?









Regards,

Gaucho


----------



## hpower1

I could use some assistance, wondering if I am doing something wrong or have an equipment issue.

Main rig is extreme6 with i7 3770k. Corsair H60, all in corsair 500r case. It has the two stock front fans, 1 side fan, rear fan is intake into radiator for H60 and then 1 more corsair fan on top for exhaust.

new home rig is extreme4 i5 3550k, hyper 212 evo in corsair 300r case. two front intake fans, 1 fan on hyper blows across to rear of case, case has corsair fan as exhaust, and I added 1 fan on top (noctua) as exhaust.

Currently I am running OC on both machines, right now at 4.4ghz. My issue is I really thought I could get my i7 rig higher but the temps are crazy. Both right now are at 4.4ghz, with that I have this:

i7 1.28 volts temps range 92-98 on prime95 test
i5 1.24 volts temps range 66-70 on prime95 test

And my i7 rig is in a slightly more open area (floor) versus my i5 rig sits on an open shelf on a desk.

Any thoughts? I have another noctua fan to add for a push/pull on my H60, just need to order some screws for it. Will that help? Is it possibly my OC settings? Both should be identical with exception of vcore and turbo voltage (higher on i7 rig).

I would appreciate any thoughts or help.

edit : thinking of updating to 1.90 bios and starting fresh again too.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hpower1*
> 
> I could use some assistance, wondering if I am doing something wrong or have an equipment issue.
> Main rig is extreme6 with i7 3770k. Corsair H60, all in corsair 500r case. It has the two stock front fans, 1 side fan, rear fan is intake into radiator for H60 and then 1 more corsair fan on top for exhaust.
> new home rig is extreme4 i5 3550k, hyper 212 evo in corsair 300r case. two front intake fans, 1 fan on hyper blows across to rear of case, case has corsair fan as exhaust, and I added 1 fan on top (noctua) as exhaust.
> Currently I am running OC on both machines, right now at 4.4ghz. My issue is I really thought I could get my i7 rig higher but the temps are crazy. Both right now are at 4.4ghz, with that I have this:
> i7 1.28 volts temps range 92-98 on prime95 test
> i5 1.24 volts temps range 66-70 on prime95 test
> And my i7 rig is in a slightly more open area (floor) versus my i5 rig sits on an open shelf on a desk.
> Any thoughts? I have another noctua fan to add for a push/pull on my H60, just need to order some screws for it. Will that help? Is it possibly my OC settings? Both should be identical with exception of vcore and turbo voltage (higher on i7 rig).
> I would appreciate any thoughts or help.
> edit : thinking of updating to 1.90 bios and starting fresh again too.


I use the H60 on a 3770K ASRock Extreme 4, not very happy with the temps, even at stock. Not going to consider an OC on this until I have a better cooler. Think you should consider what I'm doing and go for a custom WC loop with a 240mm rad (or at least a H100).

It's not cheap though.


----------



## zaodrze244

cool change for the better will not change anything. if you want to actually have a lower temperature you have to remove the IHS and replace that horrible paste smeared intel IHS gives the actual drop in temperature. I did something like that at home and on my cpu temperature dropped 20C.

IHS cpu and smeared Coollaboratory Liquid Pro






forgive me for my English I use google translator


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> cool change for the better will not change anything. if you want to actually have a lower temperature you have to remove the IHS and replace that horrible paste smeared intel IHS gives the actual drop in temperature. I did something like that at home and on my cpu temperature dropped 20C.
> IHS cpu and smeared Coollaboratory Liquid Pro
> 
> 
> 
> forgive me for my English I use google translator


That's not really for anybody but more serious overclockers and modders. You're only going to see 20C drop at load on serious OC's with this method. For the rest of us, upgrading to a better closed WC loop or better yet a good custom loop will more than suffice.


----------



## hpower1

agreed, no offense, but I know I will never do this to my new i7.


----------



## hpower1

If I do anything else, I will try the H80 or H100. I don't need extreme OC and cooling. I just want to dabble a little.

I changed my fan plugs a bit and added a 2nd fan so I push/pull now. Ran test again, prime95 temps dropped from a max of 98 to a max of 94. Still seems a bit high for my liking.

I currently have the fans pulling/pushing into the case and then the exhaust on top. Next I will probably turn the H60 fans around so they blow out, and leave the top fan as exhaust. After that I may try upgrading the side 200mm fan. I plan to try that all first, as it is easy and not that expensive. Next resort would be to try the H80 or H100.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> I use the H60 on a 3770K ASRock Extreme 4, not very happy with the temps, even at stock. Not going to consider an OC on this until I have a better cooler. Think you should consider what I'm doing and go for a custom WC loop with a 240mm rad (or at least a H100).
> It's not cheap though.


----------



## Niexist

This is currently the guide I'm using to overclock my new PC to 4.5 ghz, the thing I don't understand about offset mode is this, I understand that we're giving it a +0.005v max offset, but offset from what?? I mean I definetely am stable at +0.005v, but my cpu voltage is at 1.360-1.365, so where are those numbers coming from?

I'm just scratching my head about this particular overclocking method that I'm actually successfully using, and hope someone is kind enough to better explain it to me.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> This is currently the guide I'm using to overclock my new PC to 4.5 ghz, the thing I don't understand about offset mode is this, I understand that we're giving it a +0.005v max offset, but offset from what?? I mean I definetely am stable at +0.005v, but my cpu voltage is at 1.360-1.365, so where are those numbers coming from?
> I'm just scratching my head about this particular overclocking method that I'm actually successfully using, and hope someone is kind enough to better explain it to me.


Offset is from 1.3 volts. Set llc to lvl 4 or 5 and you will be right around 1.3 volts under stress.


----------



## Niexist

What's strange to me is that everything appears to give the same voltage in certain ranges, for instance 4.5-4.8 are all reading at 1.365v, then 4.2-4.4 are 1.335v with the offset method, (all my llc's are at 2 I believe, I'll change them now however.) I'd really like an explanation for how it is choosing the voltage.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> What's strange to me is that everything appears to give the same voltage in certain ranges, for instance 4.5-4.8 are all reading at 1.365v, then 4.2-4.4 are 1.335v with the offset method, (all my llc's are at 2 I believe, I'll change them now however.) I'd really like an explanation for how it is choosing the voltage.


The harder you load it the more voltage it gives. Meaning if you were at 1ghz it would barely give it any, but if you were at 7ghz it would be giving it tons.

At least from what I've seen I believe that's how it works.


----------



## Niexist

Yeah, but according to this guide nvidia, and hopefully you can tell me if I'm reading it right, I set my LLC to 2, then just keep raising my core? That seems dangerous because wouldn't the voltage get too high? I mean right now it is hovering in the 1.365-1.370 range at 4.8 ghz and appears to be stable, I'm scared to go any higher than this.


----------



## Niexist

Okay, I think I get what is going on now thanks to you nvidia, basically every line level is 30 voltage, so line level 2 is 1.36, line level 3 is 1.33, line level 4 is 1.300 etc. If I can run stable at 1.330v at 4.6 ghz with temps under 65 I think I should be fine for the long term, the processor handles 4.8 with line level 2 like a champ though, I just don't like running at 1.365-1.370


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> Yeah, but according to this guide nvidia, and hopefully you can tell me if I'm reading it right, I set my LLC to 2, then just keep raising my core? That seems dangerous because wouldn't the voltage get too high? I mean right now it is hovering in the 1.365-1.370 range at 4.8 ghz and appears to be stable, I'm scared to go any higher than this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> Okay, I think I get what is going on now thanks to you nvidia, basically every line level is 30 voltage, so line level 2 is 1.36, line level 3 is 1.33, line level 4 is 1.300 etc. If I can run stable at 1.330v at 4.6 ghz with temps under 65 I think I should be fine for the long term, the processor handles 4.8 with line level 2 like a champ though, I just don't like running at 1.365-1.370


No problem. Glad I could help.  But as a general rule try to keep the llc as low as possible so the idle voltage will be lower. For example if you wanted 1.3 volts +.010 volt offset would be better than -.02 volts and llc lvl 2 or whatever.


----------



## Jpmboy

Been awhile since I last posted to this thread. I know the topic has moved on to Ivy, but i have a basic question. I been happily running my 2700K under water at 46x using offset (+70mV - the old fashioned way - no addn turbo volts. cpuz vcore under prime stress =< 1.304V) It can readily go to 48x and even 50x, the later at a cpuZ vore of 1.432 or higher (ouch). Anyway, it's odd that the PC seems snappier and actually quicker/smoother at 46X vs 48 or 50X. Yes - benches are better (eg, AID64, IBT etc) at the higher multiple, but regular usage (net, MP gaming etc) just feels better... Is there really such a thing as a "sweetspot"? or am i just imagining this.


----------



## irun4edmund

managed to hit 4.4Ghz. verified thru the tried and true 32hr Prime95 test.


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Everything looks fine, if you have to much voltage than you would like, start using a negative offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your VID is 1.3561v which means that is what voltage your chip needs at 3.3GHz so I wouldn't see why you would go less than that unless you can and just want to undervolt your chip.
> What cooler do you have?
> 1.4v should NEVER produce 97C on a sandybridge chip unless your running the stock cooler or a failed install of a custom cooler.


This is my first install and my computer runs 32-35c at idle, do you think that is too high and might be a sign of a failed fan install? Fan is a Cooler Master X6 that does *NOT* fit inside the case. I bought the thermal paste 6 months ago and it was hard to get out of the tube - is this normal? Also if you think I should change the fan, I have an extra CM 212+ that I can fit in the case, will that affect my OEM Win7 install if I change the fan? Sorry for all the Noob questions, I just want to be in specs before I OC my rig. Thanks


----------



## sherlock

I did two Prime test to make sure I got everything down from this guide, currently on my stock cooler, Hyper 212 Evo coming tomorrow.
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4, i5-3570K(3.4Ghz-3.8Ghz Boost)

With everything in Bios as default I runned Prime 95 Blend torture for 20 mins, this is the RealTemp reading after I shut down the test:

CPU Stayed at 3.6Ghz(multiplier defaulted to Auto) at 100% load for the whole test.



I adjusted everything in the Bios according to the guide(except CPU load line I left it at Auto instead picking between 2 or 3), changed CPU multiplier from Auto to 38.
run the suggested torture test for 4 miniutes, stopped after 2 core hit 85C and I heard the Warning Sound.
CPU is at 3.8 Ghz for 100% load



Did the temps look OK for what I did?I changed ratio back to auto and will try actual OC when I get my 212 Evo set up.


----------



## Raikku

Is there printable version from this? Tried to paste&print but that doesn't work(part of texts are left out from print).


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> This is my first install and my computer runs 32-35c at idle, do you think that is too high and might be a sign of a failed fan install? Fan is a Cooler Master X6 that does *NOT* fit inside the case. I bought the thermal paste 6 months ago and it was hard to get out of the tube - is this normal? Also if you think I should change the fan, I have an extra CM 212+ that I can fit in the case, will that affect my OEM Win7 install if I change the fan? Sorry for all the Noob questions, I just want to be in specs before I OC my rig. Thanks


Idle temps are OK but the max temps are the important part. The cooler being outside of the case shouldn't matter, as long as it is attached to the CPU. Make sure that you have at least one spinning fan cooling off the radiator (big hunk of metal) or otherwise the radiator is near useless.

Changing the heatsink won't make a difference to the O.S. It cannot detect it anyways.

I would take the X6 off the CPU and clean off both ends (the CPU and heatsink) with Isopropyl Alcohol (rubbing alcohol for cuts and bruises) and get both sides nice and shiny. Then take your thermal paste and put a pea size dab on the center of the CPU. Set the heatsink onto the CPU and *tighten each screw 1-2 turns at a time. Make sure you tighten the heatsink down the same on all edges otherwise the thermal paste will squeeze over to one side.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikku*
> 
> Is there printable version from this? Tried to paste&print but that doesn't work(part of texts are left out from print).


No.

You'll need to copy each section part by part.


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Idle temps are OK but the max temps are the important part. The cooler being outside of the case shouldn't matter, as long as it is attached to the CPU. Make sure that you have at least one spinning fan cooling off the radiator (big hunk of metal) or otherwise the radiator is near useless.
> Changing the heatsink won't make a difference to the O.S. It cannot detect it anyways.
> I would take the X6 off the CPU and clean off both ends (the CPU and heatsink) with Isopropyl Alcohol (rubbing alcohol for cuts and bruises) and get both sides nice and shiny. Then take your thermal paste and put a pea size dab on the center of the CPU. Set the heatsink onto the CPU and *tighten each screw 1-2 turns at a time. Make sure you tighten the heatsink down the same on all edges otherwise the thermal paste will squeeze over to one side.*
> No.
> You'll need to copy each section part by part.


Thanks but will it affect my OEM W7 install in any way since I am removing the fan and re-installing, and will W7 be affected if I replace it with the 212+ so that I can close the case? I am worried about losing the W7 install. Thanks


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Thanks but will it affect my OEM W7 install in any way since I am removing the fan and re-installing, and will W7 be affected if I replace it with the 212+ so that I can close the case? I am worried about losing the W7 install. Thanks


No it will not, as I said previously. Windows does not see it. It has no idea it even exists.

This is a list of items (in priority order) that Windows looks for:
1. Motherboard (and CPU)
2. Hard drive
3. Network interface card (NIC)
4. Graphics card
5. RAM


----------



## weezymagic

i know im completely stock other than a small upgrade on cpu cooler but while starting to overclock, i was getting temps of 98-100 within a minute of being at 3.6ghz? am i doing something wrong? i was just following the guide to the t.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weezymagic*
> 
> i know im completely stock other than a small upgrade on cpu cooler but while starting to overclock, i was getting temps of 98-100 within a minute of being at 3.6ghz? am i doing something wrong? i was just following the guide to the t.


What CPU?
What voltage?
What cooler / heatsink? Any fans?
What thermal paste?


----------



## weezymagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weezymagic*
> 
> i know im completely stock other than a small upgrade on cpu cooler but while starting to overclock, i was getting temps of 98-100 within a minute of being at 3.6ghz? am i doing something wrong? i was just following the guide to the t.


no idea what happened but did it again and im stable 4.2Ghz with highest temp under full load at 15 minutes was 105.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weezymagic*
> 
> no idea what happened but did it again and im stable 4.2Ghz with highest temp under full load at 15 minutes was 105.


105C is...


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> No it will not, as I said previously. Windows does not see it. It has no idea it even exists.
> This is a list of items (in priority order) that Windows looks for:
> 1. Motherboard (and CPU)
> 2. Hard drive
> 3. Network interface card (NIC)
> 4. Graphics card
> 5. RAM


Ok thanks, because I plan to start [email protected] as soon as I replace the fan and oc it tomorrow. Do you recommend any courses I can take to learn everything you know about computers and overclocking? I would like to help my friends & family build theirs too. Thanks and sorry for going off topic.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Ok thanks, because I plan to start [email protected] as soon as I replace the fan and oc it tomorrow. Do you recommend any courses I can take to learn everything you know about computers and overclocking? I would like to help my friends & family build theirs too. Thanks and sorry for going off topic.


Do it the same way I did.

Lots and lots of Googling.


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weezymagic*
> 
> no idea what happened but did it again and im stable 4.2Ghz with highest temp under full load at 15 minutes was 105.


you need an aftermarket cooler. If you dont outright fry your processor with those temps, you will suffer from long term degradation in performance. Ivy bridge self throttles at 105C.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> you need an aftermarket cooler. If you dont outright fry your processor with those temps, you will suffer from long term degradation in performance. Ivy bridge self throttles at 105C.


Nope. Ivy Bridge shuts off at 105C. The whole system will will just shut off.

It throttles at around 98C+.

I suppose he either did shut off or was about too (if his temps are correct).


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Nope. Ivy Bridge shuts off at 105C. The whole system will will just shut off.
> It throttles at around 98C+.
> I suppose he either did shut off or was about too (if his temps are correct).


No, I think that applies to a *Sandy Brdige CPU with a Tjmax (automatic thermo throttle temperature) of 98 C*, *Ivy Bridge's Tjmax is 105C* so at that temp it will throttle down instead of shutting completely off.


----------



## weezymagic

it didnt auto shut down, i shut it down. i have a freezer pro 7 rev 2. ill just wait til i get it wet i guess


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> No, I think that applies to a *Sandy Brdige CPU with a Tjmax (automatic thermo throttle temperature) of 98 C*, *Ivy Bridge's Tjmax is 105C* so at that temp it will throttle down instead of shutting completely off.


Yeah you're right. I thought Tjmax was shut off point but it seems to be throttle point. I need to fix this in the guide. The shut off point seems to be 20C or so past that.


----------



## Ghooble

I can't seem to get past 4.5ghz AT ALL. If I even try to touch 4.6 I get Dr Debug 70 which according to the manual is "South Bridge initialization. Anyone else have this problem? 4.5ghz is perfectly stable but no matter what I do I can't get higher, even trying up ~1.45v doesn't cut it so it's not a voltage issue


Spoiler: Voltages and such



Vcore offset: +.100
LLC Level 2
C1E On
C3 Off
C6 Off
Package C Off
Core Current Limit: Max
Long Duration Power Limit: Max
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Max
Primary Plane Current Limit: Max


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I can't seem to get past 4.5ghz AT ALL. If I even try to touch 4.6 I get Dr Debug 70 which according to the manual is "South Bridge initialization. Anyone else have this problem? 4.5ghz is perfectly stable but no matter what I do I can't get higher, even trying up ~1.45v doesn't cut it so it's not a voltage issue
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Voltages and such
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore offset: +.100
> LLC Level 2
> C1E On
> C3 Off
> C6 Off
> Package C Off
> Core Current Limit: Max
> Long Duration Power Limit: Max
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Max
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Max


Try enabling PLL Overvoltage.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Try enabling PLL Overvoltage.


/Salute. Aye chiefy. Twill be done

Edit: It didn't work dammit.


----------



## kennyparker1337

My last suggestion would be to update the board to the latest BIOS: ftp://174.142.97.10/bios/1155/Z68%20Extreme3%20Gen3(2.30)ROM.zip

You'll have to put in on a flash drive and flash it in the BIOS as their is no other file type.

Other than that...

Just doing a simple Google search yielded me this: http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/47468-asrock-z68-extreme3-gen3-some-very-weird-problems.html

After reading it, it seems as though it is a bug with the motherboard...

Which might or might not be fixed with a BIOS update.


----------



## MarijnR

First off, thanks to the TS and all who contributed to the guide.

Since a few weeks I have a new gaming rig, I've been working exclusively on Macs for the last 5 years so building a PC was a bit of an adventure with all these new-fangled CPU, GPU and RAM specs.

Currently I'm running a torture test at 4.8Ghz for over 40 minutes now. (I've got a Hyper 212 evo cooling the 2500K).
I think the numbers look good: Peak temps are 73C, 79C, 81C, 75C so far, Vcore peaks at 1.400 V.

My question; during the test it isn't running at 4.8Ghz all the time (as I've setup in the BIOS), does this affect the "validity" of the test in any way?


----------



## exzacklyright

amazing guide... i love youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

Right now im stress testing at 4.0ghz with a main voltage offset at 0.005 but im noticing higher temps than when i used fixed mode at 1.27 which i ran prime 95 for 20min with and it was stable (1.265 crashed). Should I just go with 1.27 fixed or stick with the offset?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarijnR*
> 
> First off, thanks to the TS and all who contributed to the guide.
> Since a few weeks I have a new gaming rig, I've been working exclusively on Macs for the last 5 years so building a PC was a bit of an adventure with all these new-fangled CPU, GPU and RAM specs.
> Currently I'm running a torture test at 4.8Ghz for over 40 minutes now. (I've got a Hyper 212 evo cooling the 2500K).
> I think the numbers look good: Peak temps are 73C, 79C, 81C, 75C so far, Vcore peaks at 1.400 V.
> My question; during the test it isn't running at 4.8Ghz all the time (as I've setup in the BIOS), does this affect the "validity" of the test in any way?


No the test is not valid if the CPU isn't locked at 4.8ghz during the entire stress test. For me 81c is getting a little hot for me, i like keeping all cores in the 70's. Are you using offset mode when overclocking?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseinat0r*
> 
> Right now im stress testing at 4.0ghz with a main voltage offset at 0.005 but im noticing higher temps than when i used fixed mode at 1.27 which i ran prime 95 for 20min with and it was stable (1.265 crashed). Should I just go with 1.27 fixed or stick with the offset?


Stay w/ offset especially if you plan on overclocking to 4.5ghz in the future. Me and others noticed w/ the Extreme 3 Gen 3 that after 4.0ghz the overclock wouldn't hold in fixed mode, it would start fluctuating during the stress test but w/ offset the overclock will stay locked.


----------



## Erkade

HelloI everyone .I just update my AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 bios form 2.0 to 2.10.Everything ok but now i can't set LLC to any value but 1 or 5.That's a little bit odd because now at 4.5 my i5 3570k needs 1.3V to get it stable.Can i downgrade the bios or i have to wait until new version?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erkade*
> 
> HelloI everyone .I just update my AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 bios form 2.0 to 2.10.Everything ok but now i can't set LLC to any value but 1 or 5.That's a little bit odd because now at 4.5 my i5 3570k needs 1.3V to get it stable.Can i downgrade the bios or i have to wait until new version?


You can downgrade but try this first...

Use LLC 1 and up your Turbo voltage.

Keep Offset at +0.005v (minimum).


----------



## Erkade

Hello kennyparker1337 and thank you for your post.I try with aditional turbo voltage at +0.004v (minimum) and offset at 0.005v (also minimum) and the same 1.31v in load. It's stable with this settings but with llc=2 i have 1.27v max in load.Maybe i will try the downgrade after i get the response form AsRock suport team.


----------



## sherlock

One question about this:

MY PREFERRED CUSTOM TEST
Match the settings to what is in the picture below and use these settings for every test in this guide.

"Number of torture test threads to run" should be automatically be set to 4 or 8 depending on what CPU you have.

"Memory to use in MB" should be set to 512 x # of GB of RAM installed. 4GB x 512 = 2048. 8GB x 512 = 4096.


I have 16G of Ram so my Prime Custom should look exactly like this but with 8192 Mb of Ram used, correct?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erkade*
> 
> Hello kennyparker1337 and thank you for your post.I try with aditional turbo voltage at +0.004v (minimum) and offset at 0.005v (also minimum) and the same 1.31v in load. It's stable with this settings but with llc=2 i have 1.27v max in load.Maybe i will try the downgrade after i get the response form AsRock suport team.


Woah, I'm sorry! I made a mistake in my first response.

I meant to say use LLC 5 (NOT 1) and up the turbo voltage.

LLC 5 will drop your voltage way more as opposed to LLC 2. So to compensate use more turbo voltage to reach 1.27v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> One question about this:
> MY PREFERRED CUSTOM TEST
> Match the settings to what is in the picture below and use these settings for every test in this guide.
> "Number of torture test threads to run" should be automatically be set to 4 or 8 depending on what CPU you have.
> "Memory to use in MB" should be set to 512 x # of GB of RAM installed. 4GB x 512 = 2048. 8GB x 512 = 4096.
> I have 16G of Ram so my Prime Custom should look exactly like this but with 8192 Mb of Ram used, correct?


Correct.

You can use more than that if you want. It will just stress the memory and memory controller more. I picked half of system because most people have 8GB and most programs are still 32bit and can only use ~4GB of memory anyhow. Although that is for each program, and not together. So by all means, test more if you wish! 50% is just a good medium across the board for all users.


----------



## savage1987

i5 3570K on Z77 Pro4-M, Arctic i30 air cooler, CX600 PSU

Trying to figure out why even a humble 4.1GHz OC won't Prime test. I had 4.6 or 4.7 Prime for about 20min, no problems... now I can't even get 4.1 stable!! Increasing Turbo volts doesn't seem to work, just fails it faster. Going to have another play up around 4.6 and see if I can stabilise that with PLL changes etc. Temps reported by HWmonitor and Speccy are nowhere close to 90 (touching 80 at 4.7 with 1.4V or so).. I don't know







I don't have a full handle on how Ivy behaves at the moment, evidently.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Woah, I'm sorry! I made a mistake in my first response.
> I meant to say use LLC 5 (NOT 1) and up the turbo voltage.
> LLC 5 will drop your voltage way more as opposed to LLC 2. So to compensate use more turbo voltage to reach 1.27v.
> Correct.
> You can use more than that if you want. It will just stress the memory and memory controller more. I picked half of system because most people have 8GB and most programs are still 32bit and can only use ~4GB of memory anyhow. Although that is for each program, and not together. So by all means, test more if you wish! 50% is just a good medium across the board for all users.


What about max FFT size? When I open custom torture it lists 4096 as the default number but you suggest 1792, is there a reason behind that?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> What about max FFT size? When I open custom torture it lists 4096 as the default number but you suggest 1792, is there a reason behind that?


The lowest FFT size stresses the CPU cores the most. As you go higher, it stresses more and more of then entire CPU and things it works with.

1792 was found by others to produce the most BSOD. So I wanted to stress the CPU cores the most but also include some higher FFTs to stress other things out, so I stopped with 1792.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> The lowest FFT size stresses the CPU cores the most. As you go higher, it stresses more and more of then entire CPU and things it works with.
> 1792 was found by others to produce the most BSOD. So I wanted to stress the CPU cores the most but also include some higher FFTs to stress other things out, so I stopped with 1792.


Alright, I am passing that test with 1792 & 8G of Ram(half of my 16G) at dram voltage of 1.53V(4096 and 13G of Ram I pass easily), however when testing in the 12G-13G Ram range I get ram related individual core failiure(no BSOD) even with Dram voltage of 1.6V. Am I OK? I seldomly see my computer use that much Ram.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Alright, I am passing that test with 1792 & 8G of Ram(half of my 16G) at dram voltage of 1.53V(4096 and 13G of Ram I pass easily), however when testing in the 12G-13G Ram range I get ram related individual core failiure(no BSOD) even with Dram voltage of 1.6V. Am I OK? I seldomly see my computer use that much Ram.


Unless you are overclocking the RAM leave the voltage at what is advertised. A core error may actually be vcore and the extra memory is just stressing the cpu into failure on that voltage.

Like I said in the guide though, testing with half memory is just fine.


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> i5 3570K on Z77 Pro4-M, Arctic i30 air cooler, CX600 PSU
> Trying to figure out why even a humble 4.1GHz OC won't Prime test. I had 4.6 or 4.7 Prime for about 20min, no problems... now I can't even get 4.1 stable!! Increasing Turbo volts doesn't seem to work, just fails it faster. Going to have another play up around 4.6 and see if I can stabilise that with PLL changes etc. Temps reported by HWmonitor and Speccy are nowhere close to 90 (touching 80 at 4.7 with 1.4V or so).. I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a full handle on how Ivy behaves at the moment, evidently.


further to this info, I'm trying 4.5 again. I can get it to Prime test for 10min or so but I always chicken out because of this anomaly...










can anyone shed some light on what I'm seeing here? The CPU throttles its volts and multi down to 3.4GHz again and cycles between 3.4 and 4.5... is this pointing to a specific failure somewhere or should I just give up on 4.5? This is with a fair bit of volts, CPU PLL voltage dropped by a single bump, and LLC at 100%.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> further to this info, I'm trying 4.5 again. I can get it to Prime test for 10min or so but I always chicken out because of this anomaly...
> can anyone shed some light on what I'm seeing here? The CPU throttles its volts and multi down to 3.4GHz again and cycles between 3.4 and 4.5... is this pointing to a specific failure somewhere or should I just give up on 4.5? This is with a fair bit of volts, CPU PLL voltage dropped by a single bump, and LLC at 100%.


Make sure you have all "limits" in the BIOS set to max. Like Core Limit or Current Limit.

Second, make sure you are using the latest prime95 here: ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v277.win64.zip


----------



## savage1987

All BIOS settings are as recommended in the OP of this thread. Just checked again and all limits I can see are maxed.

I was using an older version of Prime somehow - I'm sure I downloaded it from their own site but either way that's fixed now thanks to your link. I'm starting afresh - a gradual increase from 34x with minimum 30min Prime testing at each multi to make sure it's stable before moving on. Unless you think this is a stupid idea / waste of time and I should get back to where I _almost_ had a stable 45x ?

edit: hmm, now getting these at 34x with your basic BIOS settings in place... is this CPU or RAM related?

_FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file._

edit:
further to this info, started testing at 34x with RAM on auto with voltage locked at 1.500
moving to the RAM's XMP yields a fatal error (rounding).
moving to 35x with RAM on auto does the same thing.

Should I really need to be playing with volts this early in the game?? Is this even something that voltage will fix?

also - should I be touching offset voltage? Because I'm not at the moment, only playing with Additional Turbo Voltage... will I see problems with this as the speeds increase?


----------



## savage1987

just went back to stock everything and failed prime in under 1minute.

Is this a RAM thing?

edit: got memtest running.

if I get large chunks of red at the bottom of the memtest screen is that bad?

because it seems to me like that's things failing.

Lists 262 errors within 5minutes of run time. Looks like it's time to RMA these RAM sticks. Shame.


----------



## MarijnR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No the test is not valid if the CPU isn't locked at 4.8ghz during the entire stress test. For me 81c is getting a little hot for me, i like keeping all cores in the 70's. Are you using offset mode when overclocking?


I'm using offset mode, currently I've gone down to 4,5Ghz with temperatures staying down in the low 70's. Core 3 threw up an error at 4,8Ghz after 2,5 hours.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> just went back to stock everything and failed prime in under 1minute.
> Is this a RAM thing?
> edit: got memtest running.
> if I get large chunks of red at the bottom of the memtest screen is that bad?
> because it seems to me like that's things failing.
> Lists 262 errors within 5minutes of run time. Looks like it's time to RMA these RAM sticks. Shame.


Try small FFT and see what happens. Then try blend mode.

Small FFT doesn't use memory (uses the CPU cache), I think. Blend mode does.

Try each test with both sticks, and 1 stick only on both.

You should not be having any errors on stock. So it definitely sounds like a hardware problem.


----------



## savage1987

memtested each stick separately in slot 3 (a previously unused slot) and one of them was fine, the other is throwing out errors like crazy. I'm happy to say that stick is stuffed. I'll get in touch with the supplier and hopefully get it replaced. It's a shame they were bought as a set - otherwise I could just send the poo one back and keep working the OC on the good stick in the mean time!


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> memtested each stick separately in slot 3 (a previously unused slot) and one of them was fine, the other is throwing out errors like crazy. I'm happy to say that stick is stuffed. I'll get in touch with the supplier and hopefully get it replaced. It's a shame they were bought as a set - otherwise I could just send the poo one back and keep working the OC on the good stick in the mean time!


It sucks doesn't it? Prime95 just showed me that two of my sticks are bad too... I had to downclock my ram from 1866 to 1600 11 timings for it not to toss out errors anymore









Just ordered a brand new corsair kit myself..


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii*
> 
> It sucks doesn't it? Prime95 just showed me that two of my sticks are bad too... I had to downclock my ram from 1866 to 1600 11 timings for it not to toss out errors anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered a brand new corsair kit myself..


yeah it does suck. This stuff is already downclocked - 1600 running at 1333! And it's Corsair, which I chose in the hope that this wouldn't happen


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> yeah it does suck. This stuff is already downclocked - 1600 running at 1333! And it's Corsair, which I chose in the hope that this wouldn't happen


Don't say Corsair @[email protected] hah. I hope you can get yours replaced!


----------



## Unglued

I was able to hit @4.5Ghz w/ my 3570k; using H80; Asrock extreme4.
I've been running the test for almost an hour now...
*can someone tell me if this looks good?*
from the default settings in the bios, these are the things that were changed:

- Multiplier -> 45x
- Vcore Offset +0.005v
- Turbo Boost +0.004v


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unglued*
> 
> I was able to hit @4.5Ghz w/ my 3570k; using H80; Asrock extreme4.
> I've been running the test for almost an hour now...
> *can someone tell me if this looks good?*
> from the default settings in the bios, these are the things that were changed:
> - Multiplier -> 45x
> - Vcore Offset +0.005v
> - Turbo Boost +0.004v


Considering I hit 78C with my 4ghz OC with a 212 Evo at 1.21v's, yeah, that looks great lol.


----------



## Unglued

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii*
> 
> Considering I hit 78C with my 4ghz OC with a 212 Evo at 1.21v's, yeah, that looks great lol.


I was just about to delete mypost....

Found some WHEA problems with it....
Now I'm messing around w/ the Vcore to try to fix it


----------



## Unglued

I've deleted this post because I've found out that my system wasn't stable... =(


----------



## notsureifsrs

Hello everyone~

I just started this guide and follow every direction!







But I am currently having problems









I am on this step

*Green Overclocking (Click to hide)
Overclocking with minimum power.

Set the CPU multiplier to 50. (Unless you got a perfect chip, then the computer will not boot for a couple of these multipliers.)
Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Voltage to +0.004v.
*

I did that and my computer booted fine and I am using it right now.







And I ran prime95 for about 5mins before the CPU got very hot on my H100 push/pull config on my switch 810. I tried another new h100 and the temps are still the same.










How can I get my temps lower? (when it is idle its around 35-40's)

Is there any way to keep the 5ghz? Or can I tweak anything? Any help would greatly be appreciated!

Edit: Well I have been doing -0.020 offsets and it looks like my vcore is going down. My temperatures are still quite high though, not sure if I am suppose to be doing this







will hold off until someone replies


----------



## halure

If I'm running the vcore on the fixed setting, is it possible to disable Intel Speedboost? I found this article on tomshardware (link) that gives a small screenshot explaining that it can be "disabled." Running a fixed vcore, would I use the exact same settings in the guide for an offset vcore, but disable Speedstep, Turbo Boost and change package c state to auto?

Also, a question about the offset vcore. Is it the Additional Turbo voltage that will push the vcore to the desired level under load? What is the stock vcore that will be getting the additional 0.004v from the turbo voltage? I'm kind of confused by the whole 'offset vcore' thing... I'm more used to a fixed vcore, lol.


----------



## RobotRepair

My temp is so high, went all the way up to 96 . vcore is at +0.005 and turbo is at + 0.004 multiplier is only at 34 . whats going on


----------



## notsureifsrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotRepair*
> 
> My temp is so high, went all the way up to 96 . vcore is at +0.005 and turbo is at + 0.004 multiplier is only at 34 . whats going on


mine too, hopefully someone can help us


----------



## Barnone

Great guide, I have not overclocked in well a long time.

My vcore seems alittle high though.

I5 3570k on ASRock extreme4 with Bios version 2.0
Antec Kuehler 620
8gb Crucial Ballistix sport 1600

with a +.005 offset running at 4.4ghz my vcore is 1.264

It is running stable with prime95 and Intel burn test at maximum

Temps

Prime95 max is 77
IBT max temp is 91 - again running maximum not standard

Any tweaks to either get the vcore and temp down? Was hoping to hit 4.5 with this vcore and temp or lower.


----------



## Unglued

so I was able to OC my 3570k up to 4.4ghz yay!
I wanted to go 4.5ghz, but temps were too high for my machine (h80 cooler, asrock extreme4)

Results of my final test:


----------



## nexcor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotRepair*
> 
> My temp is so high, went all the way up to 96 . vcore is at +0.005 and turbo is at + 0.004 multiplier is only at 34 . whats going on


I presume you don't have aftermarket cooler? You need one for overclocking, especially if we're talking about Ivy Bridge here...


----------



## RobotRepair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexcor*
> 
> I presume you don't have aftermarket cooler? You need one for overclocking, especially if we're talking about Ivy Bridge here...


NO i have i5 2500k with cool master 212


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotRepair*
> 
> NO i have i5 2500k with cool master 212


Interesting - I have a 3570K (hotter) with Arctic i30 (similar performing cooler), and I get nowhere even close to those temps!

Check your fan settings in BIOS maybe, or your thermal paste situation might need attention.... or someone better at this than me might be able to help you out


----------



## jay2nice000




----------



## MaiHk

I got a Z68 but my fsb dram is 1:6 how can i change that? i have set my memory to 1600 but its really slow.. (hyperx ddr3)


----------



## felang

So I Just went from a Asus p8p67 to a z77 extreme 4. I´m having a problem with offset overclocking though, no matter what the level of LLC or offset I set, my load voltage goes to 1.38V on my 2600K, which is way to high for my normal 4.5 Ghz overclock (1.28v is stable if I use fixed Vcore.

The first thing I did was update to the newest Bios (2.20). I´m wondering if this is a Bios bug. Anyone come across a similar situation?


----------



## Elenkhos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felang*
> 
> So I Just went from a Asus p8p67 to a z77 extreme 4. I´m having a problem with offset overclocking though, no matter what the level of LLC or offset I set, my load voltage goes to 1.38V on my 2600K, which is way to high for my normal 4.5 Ghz overclock (1.28v is stable if I use fixed Vcore.
> The first thing I did was update to the newest Bios (2.20). I´m wondering if this is a Bios bug. Anyone come across a similar situation?


Yes it is. Both 2.20 an 2.10 have LLC level bug which means you are stuck with level 1. Really annoying problem. I guess we have to wait for a new BIOS.


----------



## felang

Thanks, at least it´s not something from my end then. Can I just flash an older bios to downgrade (2.0 for example) or is their a special process in order to do this??


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarijnR*
> 
> I'm using offset mode, currently I've gone down to 4,5Ghz with temperatures staying down in the low 70's. Core 3 threw up an error at 4,8Ghz after 2,5 hours.


Oh ok, well during P95 your OC should stay locked and not fluctuate at all. If it is then something not setup right but you can always take screen shots of your bios and post them here for members to review.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felang*
> 
> So I Just went from a Asus p8p67 to a z77 extreme 4. I´m having a problem with offset overclocking though, no matter what the level of LLC or offset I set, my load voltage goes to 1.38V on my 2600K, which is way to high for my normal 4.5 Ghz overclock (1.28v is stable if I use fixed Vcore.
> The first thing I did was update to the newest Bios (2.20). I´m wondering if this is a Bios bug. Anyone come across a similar situation?


W/ the extreme 3 gen 3 the LLC doesn't seem to work that well so maybe its the same. I just run mine LLC at 3 since i didnt notice a difference from 2 through 5. I'm figuring what the problem is your offset is high, what offset were you setting it at?


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> W/ the extreme 3 gen 3 the LLC doesn't seem to work that well so maybe its the same. I just run mine LLC at 3 since i didnt notice a difference from 2 through 5. I'm figuring what the problem is your offset is high, what offset were you setting it at?


wrong llc plays a big role depending on your clocks at 4.5 i can boot at llc 2 but at 5.0 it will only boot at llc 1


----------



## Lucky 23

Not sure how im wrong, I understand what LLC does. I also never said in that post that LLC doesn't play a big role, of course it does if it works correctly. What im saying is that when i was overclocking (others noticed this too w/ their extreme 3) LLC didnt seem to work really well, Its supposed to decrease the amount of vdroop but whether i (and others) ran LLC level 2 or LLC level 5 it didnt make a difference.

This is why i said he might possible be running too high of offset. Your offset will also make a difference w/ your full load voltage in CPU-z


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Not sure how im wrong, I understand what LLC does. I also never said in that post that LLC doesn't play a big role, of course it does if it works correctly. What im saying is that when i was overclocking (others noticed this too w/ their extreme 3) LLC didnt seem to work really well, Its supposed to decrease the amount of vdroop but whether i (and others) ran LLC level 2 or LLC level 5 it didnt make a difference.
> This is why i said he might possible be running too high of offset. Your offset will also make a difference w/ your full load voltage in CPU-z


offset should never be higher that .120+ and boost should never be higher than .004+ unless your have a CUSTOM water loop and are doing suicide runs


----------



## Lucky 23

I'm not sure what your talking about, it says nothing about that in the post i quoted.


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> offset should never be higher that .120+ and boost should never be higher than .004+ unless your have a CUSTOM water loop and are doing suicide runs


Wait a minute, what?

I was raising the Additional Turbo Voltage and leaving the Offset at 0.005.. isn't that exactly what this guide says to do? Have I been raising the wrong voltage the whole time? (3570k, z77 pro4)


----------



## Raikku

This part:

"Core Current Limit: Max
Long Duration Power Limit: Max
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Max
Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max
~To get "Max", type in 10000 and press Enter.
~These are simply power limits. They are only used to stop the CPU from using a certain amount of watts/amps.
~But since we are overclocking, we don't care for limits and should set them to max.
~It will not hurt the CPU at all (it won't suddenly use 1000 amps and blow up). Its not what it will use, just a limit of what it can use.
~This won't allow the CPU to user more than is should either. These are NOT safety limits."

I can't change those values in Extreme Z77's bios, default value is "auto" and it stays, even if I try to change them.


----------



## chrisexv6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikku*
> 
> This part:
> "Core Current Limit: Max
> Long Duration Power Limit: Max
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Max
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max
> ~To get "Max", type in 10000 and press Enter.
> ~These are simply power limits. They are only used to stop the CPU from using a certain amount of watts/amps.
> ~But since we are overclocking, we don't care for limits and should set them to max.
> ~It will not hurt the CPU at all (it won't suddenly use 1000 amps and blow up). Its not what it will use, just a limit of what it can use.
> ~This won't allow the CPU to user more than is should either. These are NOT safety limits."
> I can't change those values in Extreme Z77's bios, default value is "auto" and it stays, even if I try to change them.


What BIOS version? Is your numlock enabled on your keyboard?

I have no problem inputting 10000, it then shows a red warning on the right and backs it down to the max value (500 it seems)


----------



## MaiHk

Anyone?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Wait a minute, what?
> I was raising the Additional Turbo Voltage and leaving the Offset at 0.005.. isn't that exactly what this guide says to do? Have I been raising the wrong voltage the whole time? (3570k, z77 pro4)


You were using the correct voltage.

Leave offset at lowest setting. Up Turbo.

Turbo can go as high as you want it. It is all relative to each individual chip a person has. Total vCore should not exceed mamimum in guide though.


----------



## savage1987

Thanks, I was worried for a second there. Now I just need to sort out this RAM issue I'm having - RMA'd it and it worked fine when they tested it on their test setup!! Gah!!


----------



## tootercomputer

I tried a number of times to push back 4.5, but like you, I "settled" for 4.5GHz and it is stable and run s cool under prime (temps remain in the 60s). Like you said, diminishing returns. It's all about the sweet spot.

BTW, what is up with this forum. I guess if you do not visit it for a set period of days, you are off the mailing list. I had not been on the forum for a couple of months, had not received any emails, but went on last night out of curiosity, and low and behold, I get an email notification today. Interesting.

marty


----------



## Raikku

I wonder why there isn't any mention about lowering those values when oc'ing. I have to put -0.005 or -0.010 in offset to prevent voltage to rise too much. Of course that's not any problem, if my pc work with those settings, it's ok.


----------



## chrisexv6

Question - since I built it about a week ago, I was running the Prime test without issue for a half hour or so each time (still tweaking, not going for FINAL oc yet)

Now today Im running it as usual and one core is erroring out after literally 1 minute of running the test.

Any ideas?

EDIT: strange. A little background: setup Prime and walked away earlier tonight. Came back to machine already rebooted, checked Event Log and had a 0x19 BSOD. According to the list here (and Google) I should try upping mem voltage, which I did (Samsung Wonder Ram, had it at lowest voltage of 1.35, upped it to 1.4). Started getting errors within 1 minute with voltage at 1.4. Rebooted back into BIOS, went back to stock voltage for RAM, booted back into Windows and just ran 20 minutes of Prime without a problem. Really strange, I wonder if something was still bad from the BSOD/reboot because of it or maybe the RAM doesnt like such an odd voltage?


----------



## guriga

hi guys,i just by an extreme 6 with a i7 3770k cpu,and i using kingston hyper x predator 2400mhz memory,but i have a problem with the memory i think,or i cant know how to setup the memory in bios

this memory sticks have two xmp profiles one is the 2400mhz and the second is 2133mhz,no matter i choose any of them it wont boot,just beep(sound)

than after that i tryed to set all manually,the latency,the mhz and the voltages,but its doing the same thing

please help

ps: sorry for the bad english


----------



## shadower

Hy guys!

First of all i really dont know where to write this but i have a question about... auto voltage and what that depends on?
It depends on the cpu or the motherboard or what??

Im just asking because i currently have an asrock z77 extreme 4 with an intel i5 3570k. I wanted to overclock some so i set all core 45 and thast it. Everithing else on stock, llc 5 and so on

And i have 1.080 to max 1.140 on 4500 Mhz i can run all the stress test as long as i want and it never reads higher than 1.140V in fact during prime its just 1.080. (It starts on 1.120 and drops to 1.080 thats what llc5 does? And what is that massive difference in volts?)
As far as i know that is some low Volt, some overclockers even need 1.3V to do 4500 Mhz.
So my question is am i that lucky?? Or is that some Voltage read bug? Or what does it exactly define auto voltage? Im confused..

By the way im on 1.30 BIOS on my motherboard.

And as i guess because this low voltage temperature isn't a thing, im running on full load below 60C altough i have corsair h100 with push pull.


----------



## kope

Auto voltage is equal to offset mode "+" 0.070 - which is quite high, so better don't use


----------



## shadower

Thanks for the reply!

But why am i a reading those Voltages?
I guess i will try some offset voltages then. By the way offset voltages offsets from what? I mean i dont know the base voltage that i modify whit whatever i set for example +0.005. And then if it is really so high why i cant read those voltages? And why it even not appears in temps??
I know it is a lot of questions but i dont get it.

or is it actually 1.140 + 0.070=1.210?


----------



## kope

Much better is if you read this


----------



## shadower

Thanx for the guide. It seems that the offset value is from auto voltage. I set offset +0.005 on bios now im on 1.088V and 4500Mhz. So not much of a difference..


edit: on offset -0.010V i get the same 1.080v during prime on the settings that in the 1 post 8192 memory.
sometimes id drops down to 1.072


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadower*
> 
> Thanx for the guide. It seems that the offset value is from auto voltage. I set offset +0.005 on bios now im on 1.088V and 4500Mhz. So not much of a difference..
> 
> edit: on offset -0.010V i get the same 1.080v during prime on the settings that in the 1 post 8192 memory.
> sometimes id drops down to 1.072


read guide carefully VCore= VID +/- offset voltage


----------



## shadower

OHH I see!!
Thank you very much i found my VID in core temp.
So basically my cpu cant use more Volts than what my VID is set and thats is actually between 1.1709 and 1.1659. ans i just see 1.088 is on cpu z because llc5.


Edit:
Seems im wrong but never mind will dig myself in tutorials and find it out with time. Anyway Thank You again for helping! I really appreciate it!
Edit2:
"coretemp help faq's-VID is not the same as VCore. VCore is the actual voltage the processor is being fed by the motherboard.
VID is the recommended voltage the processor should be running at at the current power state, this is a predetermined value, programmed by the CPU manufacturer. When the processor settings, especially the VCore is kept at default settings, Core Temp will provide a good approximation of the real VCore, but if you change the setting using the BIOS or by other means, Core Temp's VID readings should be ignored."


----------



## Conspiracy

very new to this but from what it looks like if all i want to try and get is like 3.9 or 4GHz all i have to do is change my multiplier to like 39 and pretty much leave everything else alone or in auto.

is that right or am i missing stuff?

my goal is a small OC for video editing and then just folding when im not editing. i edit a lot of video so any extra increase in performance to encode faster would be nice. and if not im still happy rocking an i7 for my work. makes a huge difference over my old core2duo

also changed c state and offset mode to the ones in the guide and the first option with offset so im not always running at the fastest


----------



## Cancer

Voltage offset?
I'm not sure I've tried that method yet....hmm.

I think I'll try a little OC fun again on my old system.
=)


----------



## shaggy13

Hi new to the forums, i did everything on the guide to try and overclock my new cpu 3570k ,got it to 4.4 with a offset of +0.005v. and set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v these are my results after one hour in the prime test as suggested by the OP.Do they seem ok or is there any advice so it works better. I'm just not sure that I am doing this the correct way since it is my first time overclocking anything.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> Auto voltage is equal to offset mode "+" 0.070 - which is quite high, so better don't use


Yep. Don't ever use Auto for Offset or Turbo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> Voltage offset?
> I'm not sure I've tried that method yet....hmm.
> I think I'll try a little OC fun again on my old system.
> =)


Better yet... use turbo voltage!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaggy13*
> 
> Hi new to the forums, i did everything on the guide to try and overclock my new cpu 3570k ,got it to 4.4 with a offset of +0.005v. and set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v these are my results after one hour in the prime test as suggested by the OP.Do they seem ok or is there any advice so it works better. I'm just not sure that I am doing this the correct way since it is my first time overclocking anything.


Looks good to me.

Make sure you are using prime27.7 so that it enables the new AVX instruction for Sandy / Ivy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikku*
> 
> I wonder why there isn't any mention about lowering those values when oc'ing. I have to put -0.005 or -0.010 in offset to prevent voltage to rise too much. Of course that's not any problem, if my pc work with those settings, it's ok.


In guide, under Green Overclocking...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> *(I do not recommend negative voltage: The offset affects idle voltages per multiplier, and Intel has already set the voltage for the idle multiplier. You don't want to drop below what Intel has already tested for you. A negative turbo voltage should not be available nor used. The reason we change voltage past for normal overclocking is because Intel only tests up to x33. Many chips can do more than that, but with what voltage is unknown.)*


But me not supporting it, does NOT mean you can't do it. If it works for the better, then do it. I don't support it because many people looking to do all sorts of OC's read the guide and I don't want a lot of people BSOD themselves on too low voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotRepair*
> 
> NO i have i5 2500k with cool master 212


A botched install (not enough pressure, paste didn't go on properly, etc..) OR junk paste can lead to high temps.

Make sure to use the pea size dot method for TIM and use a good TIM. Google search to see how good your TIM is. (TIM = Thermal Paste)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halure*
> 
> If I'm running the vcore on the fixed setting, is it possible to disable Intel Speedboost? I found this article on tomshardware (link) that gives a small screenshot explaining that it can be "disabled." Running a fixed vcore, would I use the exact same settings in the guide for an offset vcore, but disable Speedstep, Turbo Boost and change package c state to auto?
> Also, a question about the offset vcore. Is it the Additional Turbo voltage that will push the vcore to the desired level under load? What is the stock vcore that will be getting the additional 0.004v from the turbo voltage? I'm kind of confused by the whole 'offset vcore' thing... I'm more used to a fixed vcore, lol.


Yes for first question.
Second question: Both are explained in the guide. Offset gives you a voltage based on each multiplier, but affects the CPU the entire time, idle and load. Turbo works just like offset except it only kicks in during load. Turbo will compliment (add with) Offset.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guriga*
> 
> hi guys,i just by an extreme 6 with a i7 3770k cpu,and i using kingston hyper x predator 2400mhz memory,but i have a problem with the memory i think,or i cant know how to setup the memory in bios
> this memory sticks have two xmp profiles one is the 2400mhz and the second is 2133mhz,no matter i choose any of them it wont boot,just beep(sound)
> than after that i tryed to set all manually,the latency,the mhz and the voltages,but its doing the same thing
> please help
> ps: sorry for the bad english


Here is your manual: ftp://174.142.97.10/manual/Z77%20Extreme6.pdf (Found on ASRock Website)
It has a list of Dr. Debug codes that are displayed on the red LED on the motherboard.

For beep codes:
Quote:


> *Please refer to below form for the beep code and debug code of AMI UEFI BIOS.*
> 
> ConditionBeeps CodeDebug CodeNormal1 short beep after POSTWith goodnight LED enabled, debug code will disappear after the beep.Bad CPUNo beepNo debug codeBad memoryNo beep45Without memory3 long beeps53Without CPUNo beep(No Power)No debug codeWithout VGA card5 long beepsBeeps at"d6", then show "0d"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barnone*
> 
> Great guide, I have not overclocked in well a long time.
> My vcore seems alittle high though.
> I5 3570k on ASRock extreme4 with Bios version 2.0
> Antec Kuehler 620
> 8gb Crucial Ballistix sport 1600
> with a +.005 offset running at 4.4ghz my vcore is 1.264
> It is running stable with prime95 and Intel burn test at maximum
> Temps
> Prime95 max is 77
> IBT max temp is 91 - again running maximum not standard
> Any tweaks to either get the vcore and temp down? Was hoping to hit 4.5 with this vcore and temp or lower.


I would not use IBT to test for stability. I would use prime27.7.

IBT will run you temps much higher than prime95 and is not needed. No program will ever hope to generate the usage prime95 does, much less IBT.
IBT should be used for benchmarking only, or maybe quick 5min tests to see if a OC is even slightly stable.


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I would not use IBT to test for stability. I would use prime27.7.
> IBT will run you temps much higher than prime95 and is not needed. No program will ever hope to generate the usage prime95 does, much less IBT.
> IBT should be used for benchmarking only, or maybe quick 5min tests to see if a OC is even slightly stable.


IMO If Tjmax for some processor is Tjmax = xx °C and by stress test you reach xx - 15°C or less -> i would say that this is not a stress test . That is a reason why many peoples "complains" that after stress test they got BSOD or "freeze" in normal use of rig. Just my 2 cents


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> IMO If Tjmax for some processor is Tjmax = xx °C and by stress test you reach xx - 15°C or less -> i would say that this is not a stress test . That is a reason why many peoples "complains" that after stress test they got BSOD or "freeze" in normal use of rig. Just my 2 cents


Temperatures are meaningless for stability. Temperatures are only looked at to make sure they don't go over the limit.

They also are all different PC to PC, which means x- 15 would be pointless. (Better coolers = better temps.)


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Temperatures are meaningless for stability. Temperatures are only looked at to make sure they don't go over the limit.
> They also are all different PC to PC, which means x- 15 would be pointless. (Better coolers = better temps.)


Ups looks like we have new Nikola Tesla


----------



## shaggy13

First off thank OP for the guide has been really helpful .Ok I got a stable OC of 4.4 with an average of 65 C of temperature after gaming for about 3 hours and that just fine. Then i tried to OC my 3570k to 4.6 and with the same values as before +0.005 and turbo in +0.004 and i got a BSOD while running the prime 95. After that i think maybe if i bump up the turbo to +0.008 it will do the trick but no dice after two minutes in running the Prime test that the OP suggested got BSOD. Can anyone help me with trying to understand what the problem is, i know about the codes, but i don't know how to read a BSOD so I took a screen , so you guys can make some sense of it , how do I fix it. Would like to get it to 4.6 working stable if possible.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaggy13*
> 
> First off thank OP for the guide has been really helpful .Ok I got a stable OC of 4.4 with an average of 65 C of temperature after gaming for about 3 hours and that just fine. Then i tried to OC my 3570k to 4.6 and with the same values as before +0.005 and turbo in +0.004 and i got a BSOD while running the prime 95. After that i think maybe if i bump up the turbo to +0.008 it will do the trick but no dice after two minutes in running the Prime test that the OP suggested got BSOD. Can anyone help me with trying to understand what the problem is, i know about the codes, but i don't know how to read a BSOD so I took a screen , so you guys can make some sense of it , how do I fix it. Would like to get it to 4.6 working stable if possible.


What you do is look at the *first* long number after **** STOP:* (it's an error code in hex).

Ignore all the 0's, they are just placeholders. Look at the last few digits to see what it reads.

In this case: 50
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guide*
> 0x*50* = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x


*I would try the first thing on the list (RAM timings/frequency) and then go down the list if it doesn't work (RAM Voltage, QPI/VTT).

1. Make sure your RAM is at 1600 MHz, and I assume 9-9-9-24 timings, and 1.5v I assume again. (All in the guide.)
2. Bump up RAM voltage one notch.
3. Lower uncore (not sure what this is).
4. Bump up QPI/VTT up one notch.*

_(It is important to use codes meant for your type of chip. In this case, it would be Ivy Bridge.)_


----------



## shaggy13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> What you do is look at the *first* long number after **** STOP:* (it's an error code in hex).
> Ignore all the 0's, they are just placeholders. Look at the last few digits to see what it reads.
> In this case: 50
> *I would try the first thing on the list (RAM timings/frequency) and then go down the list if it doesn't work (RAM Voltage, QPI/VTT).
> 1. Make sure your RAM is at 1600 MHz, and I assume 9-9-9-24 timings, and 1.5v I assume again. (All in the guide.)
> 2. Bump up RAM voltage one notch.
> 3. Lower uncore (not sure what this is).
> 4. Bump up QPI/VTT up one notch.*
> _(It is important to use codes meant for your type of chip. In this case, it would be Ivy Bridge.)_


So now i did the steps: made sure my timings were correct, they were, then bump up the ram voltage by one , that did not work same error 0X50 , then bump up the VTT one notch and that also crashed during the prime test but this time it said 0X3B which means increase Vcore. So now i need to bump up the Turbo Boost to the next notch Right ? Advice would be welcome. Another question can i keep on raising the ram voltage and VTT or is there a limit in which you have to stop in order to be safe?


----------



## savage1987

I have read on an Ivy i5 that you shouldn't really push RAM voltage too far past 1.5V at all, it may reduce the life of your IMC.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaggy13*
> 
> So now i did the steps: made sure my timings were correct, they were, then bump up the ram voltage by one , that did not work same error 0X50 , then bump up the VTT one notch and that also crashed during the prime test but this time it said 0X3B which means increase Vcore. So now i need to bump up the Turbo Boost to the next notch Right ? Advice would be welcome. Another question can i keep on raising the ram voltage and VTT or is there a limit in which you have to stop in order to be safe?


No only push RAM voltage up one notch. You can go as high as 1.65v but should definitely not be needed.
Getting a vCore stop error means you fixed the problem and should keep upping the turbo voltage if you crash during prime95.

However I would lower the RAM voltage back down to 1.5v because from your testing, that did not fix the problem. The 0x50 error was being caused by the VTT. *You should only bump up VTT if you get a BSOD related to it.* So in the 0x3B don't bump the VTT up again... up the vCore.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> I have read on an Ivy i5 that you shouldn't really push RAM voltage too far past 1.5V at all, it may reduce the life of your IMC.


Correct. Although, I still haven't found conclusive evidence that points to 1.65v being really bad. So I still support it, but nothing more.

*I highly recommend using 1.5v memory ONLY for Sandy / Ivy.*


----------



## Cancer

Overclocked to 4500mhz.......running OCCT and TMONITOR........

Is this normal in TMONITOR?


----------



## Cancer




----------



## 1c3m4nz

My system has randomly restarted maybe 4-5 times in recent weeks. Never happened 2-3 weeks before. I have my system overclocked to 4.4 GHz and never seen a problem before the 2 weeks. Most of the times its on idle when it suddenly restarts. It had passed an 8 hour Prime95 without errors too. Graphics Card is overclocked too. What do you think the problem could be? Is it something to do with CPU overclock ?


----------



## PsilocybinRain

I know my way around PC's well enough, but had never overclocked. I just got a PC worthy of doing it to I guess. I've been reading up on the process for weeks now, just making sure I understand what I'm doing and don't mess anything up. I eventually want to go up to maybe a 5ghz overclock, but since I'm new to the process, I thought I'd start a little more modestly. Following your guide, this is what I got last night.

I used the "Green" method (more because it seemed a lot easier to start with than my concerns of power consumption).

I started with:

Multiplyer: 50
offset: +0.005v
Turbo - +0.004v

Obviously I got nothing 50 froze complely, 49 & 48 just instant restarted, 4.7 got a blue screen, as did 4.6. So I went to 45. at 4.5ghz things seemed completely fine. Side note, on my Asrock z77 extreme4. Under the "Primarly Plane", Secondary, etc. All those options only let me set no higher than 500.

None the less, DFid that, and followed up with a 4 hour Prime95 test. Even during Prime95, My temps never rose above 85-86 on the processor, my Vcore is pretty stable at 1.29 the entire time, sometimes hitting 1.30. The prime test showed absolutely no fails at all. I'm rocking the Hyper Evo off market cooler, using the push pull method, cable management is good, etc. I'm seeing 50's to mid 60's when gaming, and right now running my browser, yahoo messenger, Skype, and my media player I'm seeing Upper 40's to lower 50's in temp, my Vcore being stable at 1.29, occasionally popping to 1.30 for a second.

Does this seem good to you all? Can I chalk my first shot up as a success?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsilocybinRain*
> 
> I know my way around PC's well enough, but had never overclocked. I just got a PC worthy of doing it to I guess. I've been reading up on the process for weeks now, just making sure I understand what I'm doing and don't mess anything up. I eventually want to go up to maybe a 5ghz overclock, but since I'm new to the process, I thought I'd start a little more modestly. Following your guide, this is what I got last night.
> I used the "Green" method (more because it seemed a lot easier to start with than my concerns of power consumption).
> I started with:
> Multiplyer: 50
> offset: +0.005v
> Turbo - +0.004v
> Obviously I got nothing 50 froze complely, 49 & 48 just instant restarted, 4.7 got a blue screen, as did 4.6. So I went to 45. at 4.5ghz things seemed completely fine. Side note, on my Asrock z77 extreme4. Under the "Primarly Plane", Secondary, etc. All those options only let me set no higher than 500.
> None the less, DFid that, and followed up with a 4 hour Prime95 test. Even during Prime95, My temps never rose above 85-86 on the processor, my Vcore is pretty stable at 1.29 the entire time, sometimes hitting 1.30. The prime test showed absolutely no fails at all. I'm rocking the Hyper Evo off market cooler, using the push pull method, cable management is good, etc. I'm seeing 50's to mid 60's when gaming, and right now running my browser, yahoo messenger, Skype, and my media player I'm seeing Upper 40's to lower 50's in temp, my Vcore being stable at 1.29, occasionally popping to 1.30 for a second.
> *Does this seem good to you all? Can I chalk my first shot up as a success?*


Have fun with a great OC!


----------



## Derko1

I just updated my BIOS to the 2.20 from the 1.10... and I didn't realize I was going to lose all of my stuff... anyone know if I *might* be able to overclock more... or less... where I should go through the whole process all over again?

Just wondering, since it'll be days to simply arrive at the same result I could just copy my settings from before... just wondering.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I just updated my BIOS to the 2.20 from the 1.10... and I didn't realize I was going to lose all of my stuff... anyone know if I *might* be able to overclock more... or less... where I should go through the whole process all over again?
> Just wondering, since it'll be days to simply arrive at the same result I could just copy my settings from before... just wondering.


A BIOS update will not make an overclock any better or worse.

I have a starred note right in the BIOS update mode that warns you that your settings will be erased.

Just overclock just like you did before (and from now on, remember to save down your settings).


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1c3m4nz*
> 
> My system has randomly restarted maybe 4-5 times in recent weeks. Never happened 2-3 weeks before. I have my system overclocked to 4.4 GHz and never seen a problem before the 2 weeks. Most of the times its on idle when it suddenly restarts. It had passed an 8 hour Prime95 without errors too. Graphics Card is overclocked too. What do you think the problem could be? Is it something to do with CPU overclock ?


Im assuming your running offset mode? If so then most likely your idle voltage is too low, what is your current offset?

Do you have C3 and C6 disabled?


----------



## Derko1

Yea I saved them. It's funny cause I was looking at the guide on my phone while updating and the hidden tabs don't work on the phone... so I did not see that note until afterwards.









I'm back at my same OC from before.

So I was able to boot into 5.3 just now messing around... I've never been able to do that before. I'm wondering if now that winter is coming, I'll be able to sustain 1.52v for the core without getting above 80C.









It may actually be worth looking into!









Thanks for the awesome guide! Can not +rep you enough for it!


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> very new to this but from what it looks like if all i want to try and get is like 3.9 or 4GHz all i have to do is change my multiplier to like 39 and pretty much leave everything else alone or in auto.
> is that right or am i missing stuff?
> my goal is a small OC for video editing and then just folding when im not editing. i edit a lot of video so any extra increase in performance to encode faster would be nice. and if not im still happy rocking an i7 for my work. makes a huge difference over my old core2duo
> also changed c state and offset mode to the ones in the guide and the first option with offset so im not always running at the fastest


That pretty much is the place to start. But read the guide to get some guidance on how best to tweak. But an OC of 3.9 or 4.0 you can almost just crank up the mult to 39 or 40. If that's all you do, your vcore will got up as well, but not by much. So much of the OC guide (IMHO) is how to get the highest OC while establishing a stable voltage boost without pushing it too high so as to minimize heat. Good luck.

marty


----------



## Cancer

........I just realized that for the last year I've overclocked my chip from 3400mhz to 4500mhz........without ever increasing the voltage...at all.

Wow.

I wonder how fast this bastard will go with some juice.


----------



## PsilocybinRain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsilocybinRain*
> 
> I know my way around PC's well enough, but had never overclocked. I just got a PC worthy of doing it to I guess. I've been reading up on the process for weeks now, just making sure I understand what I'm doing and don't mess anything up. I eventually want to go up to maybe a 5ghz overclock, but since I'm new to the process, I thought I'd start a little more modestly. Following your guide, this is what I got last night.
> I used the "Green" method (more because it seemed a lot easier to start with than my concerns of power consumption).
> I started with:
> Multiplyer: 50
> offset: +0.005v
> Turbo - +0.004v
> Obviously I got nothing 50 froze complely, 49 & 48 just instant restarted, 4.7 got a blue screen, as did 4.6. So I went to 45. at 4.5ghz things seemed completely fine. Side note, on my Asrock z77 extreme4. Under the "Primarly Plane", Secondary, etc. All those options only let me set no higher than 500.
> None the less, DFid that, and followed up with a 4 hour Prime95 test. Even during Prime95, My temps never rose above 85-86 on the processor, my Vcore is pretty stable at 1.29 the entire time, sometimes hitting 1.30. The prime test showed absolutely no fails at all. I'm rocking the Hyper Evo off market cooler, using the push pull method, cable management is good, etc. I'm seeing 50's to mid 60's when gaming, and right now running my browser, yahoo messenger, Skype, and my media player I'm seeing Upper 40's to lower 50's in temp, my Vcore being stable at 1.29, occasionally popping to 1.30 for a second.
> Does this seem good to you all? Can I chalk my first shot up as a success?


Ok so update. I got the 0x101 error, which the guide states I need to increase my vcore. Safely, how much do you think I should increase it by? This only happens when gaming. Also, I'm getting a "Failed to Read" error when playing wow after about 10-15 minutes. Could this have to do with the same issue, or a different one?


----------



## Cancer

Well I was able to get it overclocked to [email protected] with prime95 blend.
I applied a 0.051 turbo voltage, turned off spread spectrum, and changed load line calibration to level 3 (from 5).

I cannot get the bastard to boot at 4900 even if I boost the turbo voltage to 0.102 or if I keep the turbo voltage at 0.051 and boost the offset voltage to 0.50 also.
I'm not sure what's wrong there.

I'm not sure what to do to get it to stabilize.
An extra 0.05v should be plenty for an extra 100mhz......


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsilocybinRain*
> 
> Ok so update. I got the 0x101 error, which the guide states I need to increase my vcore. Safely, how much do you think I should increase it by? This only happens when gaming. Also, I'm getting a "Failed to Read" error when playing wow after about 10-15 minutes. Could this have to do with the same issue, or a different one?


Increase it by the smallest increment, typically another 0.005v. If you get the same error, just increase it again. I don't know what a 'Failed to Read' error implies, but it might be related.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> Well I was able to get it overclocked to [email protected] with prime95 blend.
> I applied a 0.051 turbo voltage, turned off spread spectrum, and changed load line calibration to level 3 (from 5).
> I cannot get the bastard to boot at 4900 even if I boost the turbo voltage to 0.102 or if I keep the turbo voltage at 0.051 and boost the offset voltage to 0.50 also.
> I'm not sure what's wrong there.
> I'm not sure what to do to get it to stabilize.
> An extra 0.05v should be plenty for an extra 100mhz......


Try increase more Vcore rather than Turbo voltage. At higher clocks, increasing Vcore is far more effective than Turbo voltage. I've tested both methods, and achieving the same voltages using turbo voltage produced more error compared to using Vcore. Try enabling PLL overvoltage, it usually helps with boot problems at higher overclocks.


----------



## 1c3m4nz

Quote:


> Im assuming your running offset mode? If so then most likely your idle voltage is too low, what is your current offset?
> 
> Do you have C3 and C6 disabled?


I had followed the green method.

Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled.

My offset was 0.005V and turbo was 0.008 or 0.012 V. It was actually running fine the first 2 months. Is this kind of restart expected from CPU fault. The whole case LED's switch off. Everything just goes off and comes on again and boots up. I thought maybe SSD or PS problem. Can anybody help me figure it out. I have reverted all overclocks and running on stock. Have reinstalled windows and yet it is happening. It runs fine when gaming. The problem is seen on idle when I get back home and start my system, maybe 15 mins in. Overnight idle sometimes restarts but yesterday it did not.

EDIT : Just updated the firmware and loaded defaults for everything except RAM. I have chosen XMP Profle and made it 1600 MHz which it is rated at. (Corsair Vengeance 4x4 GB)

It is still happening. Shut down twice on me now since the update


----------



## Lucky 23

1. Did you try clearing CMOS and have all setting at stock or did you just change a few settings in bios? Have you run Memtest yet on your ram to check them for errors?

2. I personally didnt overclock using the turbo offset mode, w/ my i-2500k i only used offset. I think the green overclocking was added to the thread after the release of ivy bridge but increasing the turbo offset wont help your problem according to this below. So this is why you have to increase your offset voltage because this will increase the idle vcore along w/ the full load vcore. You should notice a difference in your idle voltage(displayed in CPU-z) when increasing your offset from a +0.005 offset to +0.010.

I would try a the +0.010 and see if the problem continues and i also run my C state support on auto.

I would definitely make sure your CPU runs fine at stock w/out crashing before you overclock again.

"Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004v
~This setting will be changed later.
~This is just like the Offset but works ONLY when the CPU is not in idle state.
~The Offset works ALL the time, even at idle. This setting will allow you to keep a low Offset, and low idle voltage, while still getting the Vcore boost needed for full speed."


----------



## Cancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Increase it by the smallest increment, typically another 0.005v. If you get the same error, just increase it again. I don't know what a 'Failed to Read' error implies, but it might be related.


It's weird......
I have no luck with overvolting on this CPU+MOBO.

I have it at 4700mhz on load line calibration 3 and voltage offset +0.005....which is nothing.
And turbo voltage is at AUTO.
Internal PLL overvoltage is enabled.

And it's stable........at least 2 hours stable in prime95 blend......I'm not sure it's rock stable but stable enough to play games for hours.
86C top temperature.

I was able to get 4800 stable but I had to feed it 1.50v......insane.
The temps went over 90C all to quickly about 5-10 minutes.

All this automatic crap on Sandbridge just confuses me....I prefer the simplistic methods of Phenom architecture.


----------



## 1c3m4nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> 1. Did you try clearing CMOS and have all setting at stock or did you just change a few settings in bios? Have you run Memtest yet on your ram to check them for errors?


I used the BIOS UEFI "set to defaults" in the Exit screen. It has reverted all values and C states too.
Quote:


> I would definitely make sure your CPU runs fine at stock w/out crashing before you overclock again.


This is what I am worried with now. It does look like a genuine part problem. My PC is not switching on now. What are the probable faulty parts considering it worked for 2 months without issues. PSU ? Mobo?


----------



## Lucky 23

well you should have a "clear CMOS" button on the back of your motherboard. Try unplugging the power cord from your power supply and holding down the CMOS button. Then see if it posts along w/ this recheck all your connections and make sure nothing came loose.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Just bought some samsung ram and see no memory speed option. What do guys?

Edit: nvm, all I needed was a bios update.


----------



## CyberSRS

Hello!

It is my first post in here and I was wondering if someone could please, help me! 

I'm newbie but I'm going to try to explain the problem...
I changed my motherboard from Asus P8Z68-V Pro to ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 and now the Max Bandwidth does not look right.
XMP profile is configured, 2133MHz with [ RipjawsX ] F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=370
100% compatible, I did check it in http://asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/index.us.asp?cat=Memory before buy the motherboard.

CPU-Z ScreenShot on ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
http://imageshack.us/a/img441/1088/cpuzw.png
Max Bandwidth PC3-12800 (800MHz) does not look right, is it?

MaxxMEM ScreenShot on ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 looks too low
http://imageshack.us/a/img84/7137/maxxmem.png
Copy, Read and Write on Asus P8Z68-V Pro was at least 24k+

I hope someone help me, I would really appreciate it.
Please, replay here or contact me via [email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberSRS*
> 
> Hello!
> It is my first post in here and I was wondering if someone could please, help me!
> I'm newbie but I'm going to try to explain the problem...
> I changed my motherboard from Asus P8Z68-V Pro to ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 and now the Max Bandwidth does not look right.
> XMP profile is configured, 2133MHz with [ RipjawsX ] F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD
> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=370
> 100% compatible, I did check it in http://asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/index.us.asp?cat=Memory before buy the motherboard.
> CPU-Z ScreenShot on ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
> http://imageshack.us/a/img441/1088/cpuzw.png
> Max Bandwidth PC3-12800 (800MHz) does not look right, is it?
> MaxxMEM ScreenShot on ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 looks too low
> http://imageshack.us/a/img84/7137/maxxmem.png
> Copy, Read and Write on Asus P8Z68-V Pro was at least 24k+
> I hope someone help me, I would really appreciate it.
> Please, replay here or contact me via [email protected]
> Thank you!


Your memory seems to run on a factory tested overclock that is a bit faster than XMP settings, so you should not use an XMP profile.

First make sure your BIOS is fully up-to-date.
If your BIOS version is not 2.30 then you need to download this ftp://174.142.97.10/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme4(2.30)WIN.zip and run it (using my guide).

_*Try this:*_
0. (Turn off PC)
1. Take out all RAM and put back in.
2. Boot to BIOS and go to *DRAM Configuration* on the *OC Tweaker* tab.
3. Set *Load XMP Setting* to *"Auto"* and set the *DRAM Frequency* to *DDR3-2133*.
4. Go into *DRAM Configuration* and then change the first five numbers to *9-11-9-28-2N* in order.
5. Set the *DRAM Voltage* to *1.65v*.

_*Note: Your motherboard is not on the qualifying list in the page link you gave me.*_

*In CPUZ under the Memory tab, it should read "DRAM Frequency: 1067MHz".
Note: That these RAM chips are dual channel so the actual frequency is double what CPUZ reports.*

If this doesn't work then you need to:
1. Purchase new RAM.
*OR*
*2. Downclock the existing RAM to DDR3-1600, 9-9-9-24-2L, 1.50v.*


----------



## jimhaumman

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: d1
BCP1: 00000000FFFFFFFF
BCP2: 0000000000000002
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: FFFFF88010F47F2D
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 768_1

Need help guys.I run furmark burn in test to check temps. on my gpu and got blue sceen.
Not enough voltage on cpu?got offset set on +0,60mv for i5 3570k on 4,5ghz
cheers


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimhaumman*
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
> Locale ID: 2057
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode: d1
> BCP1: 00000000FFFFFFFF
> BCP2: 0000000000000002
> BCP3: 0000000000000000
> BCP4: FFFFF88010F47F2D
> OS Version: 6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product: 768_1
> Need help guys.I run furmark burn in test to check temps. on my gpu and got blue sceen.
> Not enough voltage on cpu?got offset set on +0,60mv for i5 3570k on 4,5ghz
> cheers


The BBCode is the error code. So in this case, it is *0xD1*.

So check the guide "Help Me!" section for codes.


----------



## Casterina

Can someone help me overclock the i5 3570K please,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313745/bios-overclock


----------



## dockerthedog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casterina*
> 
> Can someone help me overclock the i5 3570K please,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313745/bios-overclock


Y

Follow the guide on page 1.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hi there!

I have been looking at this guide, and would like to thank you for writing it.
+reped

However, I'm facing some OC'ing issues - here's my specs:
Asus Sabertooth Z77
Intel i7 3770K
MSI GeForce GTX 660Ti Power Edition
Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz 9-9-9-24
Corsair AX750
Antec H2O 920
120GB Corsair ForceGT SSD

I'm trying to get to around 4.2-4.5ghz - however always seem to be having problems.
I ran a 17hr p95 on 4.2ghz, and it passed, but I haven't been able to get a higher clock for over 5hr testing

I've got several concerns and worries - but this is what I have in my bios at the moment:

XMP profile
Freq: 100.0
PLL overvoltage: Auto
CPU to DRAM: Auto
Mem freq: 1600mhz
Offset Mode @ + 0.10
DRAM Voltage @ 1.50v
DRAM timings: 9-9-9-24-2
CPU ratio: 42

Intel speedstep tech: Enabled
Load-lin Calibration: High (50%)
CPU vol freq: Auto
CPU Phase control: Extreme
CPU power duty control: T.Probe
CPU current capability: 140%
CPU power thermal control: 130
CPU power response control: auto
DRAM current capability: 130%
DRAM voltage frequency: Auto
Dram Power Phase control: Extreme
DRAM Power thermal control: 110

CPU C1E: Enabled
CPU C3: Disabled
CPU C6: Disabled
Package C state support: Disabled

Other stuff:
High precision Timer: Disabled
Intel rapid start technology: Disabled
ISCT Config: Disabled
Network Stack: Disabled

Now I was recommended by a friend to go for LLC on Regular (0%) & C1E with speedstep disabled.
I would love any input!


----------



## CyberSRS

Hello!

It is me again... I hope you guys can help me once more.

I have tried many BIOS configurations (OC, not OC, Defaults Settings, everything on Auto, XMP/Manual, etc) and I still getting this blue screen error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
The only new hardware in this machine is the motherboard, ASRock Z77 Extreme 4, since my old one, Asus P8Z68-V Pro does not work anymore. I had no problem with the Asus motherboard.... Still, I might doing something wrong.

Memory: [ RipjawsX ] F3-17000CL9D-8GBXLD - http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=370
CPU LGA1155 i7 2600k
VGA ATI AMD Radeon 5850
Power Supply XFX Black Edition 750W
SSD Cosair Force Series 3

I think there is somehow to check the Minidump? How do I do that? Would it help to solve the problem?
Windows does not collect the error info, keeps (0% complete).

I would appreciate very much if someone helps me fixing it.

Edit: I tried to read the dmp file... http://imageshack.us/a/img19/4470/bugqr.png

Edited again: I just installed Windows 8 again and nothing else, no drivers inf, nothing... the only thing I did was Windows Update and run Prime95... Still getting the same error: http://imageshack.us/a/img12/6701/errorzqg.png


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hi there!
> I have been looking at this guide, and would like to thank you for writing it.
> +reped
> However, I'm facing some OC'ing issues - here's my specs:
> Asus Sabertooth Z77
> Intel i7 3770K
> MSI GeForce GTX 660Ti Power Edition
> Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz 9-9-9-24
> Corsair AX750
> Antec H2O 920
> 120GB Corsair ForceGT SSD
> I'm trying to get to around 4.2-4.5ghz - however always seem to be having problems.
> I ran a 17hr p95 on 4.2ghz, and it passed, but I haven't been able to get a higher clock for over 5hr testing
> I've got several concerns and worries - but this is what I have in my bios at the moment:
> XMP profile
> Freq: 100.0
> PLL overvoltage: Auto
> CPU to DRAM: Auto
> Mem freq: 1600mhz
> Offset Mode @ + 0.10
> DRAM Voltage @ 1.50v
> DRAM timings: 9-9-9-24-2
> CPU ratio: 42
> Intel speedstep tech: Enabled
> Load-lin Calibration: High (50%)
> CPU vol freq: Auto
> CPU Phase control: Extreme
> CPU power duty control: T.Probe
> CPU current capability: 140%
> CPU power thermal control: 130
> CPU power response control: auto
> DRAM current capability: 130%
> DRAM voltage frequency: Auto
> Dram Power Phase control: Extreme
> DRAM Power thermal control: 110
> CPU C1E: Enabled
> CPU C3: Disabled
> CPU C6: Disabled
> Package C state support: Disabled
> Other stuff:
> High precision Timer: Disabled
> Intel rapid start technology: Disabled
> ISCT Config: Disabled
> Network Stack: Disabled
> Now I was recommended by a friend to go for LLC on Regular (0%) & C1E with speedstep disabled.
> I would love any input!


I don't know what voltage you require at 4.2, but it seems like all you need is more Vcore to go higher. Just increase Vcore till stable, provided you can keep temps under 85'ish.


----------



## mat459

Hi everyone. I just made the switch to intel. So, this might be a stupid question, but the guide says to increase the turbo boost. Do I increase the vcore too? I assumed I was supposed to increase both, so I have been, but I seem to be getting more and more unstable.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Hi everyone. I just made the switch to intel. So, this might be a stupid question, but the guide says to increase the turbo boost. Do I increase the vcore too? I assumed I was supposed to increase both, so I have been, but I seem to be getting more and more unstable.


Use offset mode.

Leave the offset at +0.005v and increase the Turbo Voltage only.


----------



## mat459

ok thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I don't know what voltage you require at 4.2, but it seems like all you need is more Vcore to go higher. Just increase Vcore till stable, provided you can keep temps under 85'ish.


Hey







!
Ok well thanks for that - so the other settings seem fine?
So far so good - which is good to see.
I'm using that p95 test as in the OP - and it has been going on for 10hrs now.

I had 17hrs on offset 0.05, now the offset is at 0.1. Thus increasing the voltage by a notch with XMP profile.

My temps atm are under 70c











EDIT:
Right - 15hrs of prime :

[Oct 8 13:31] Self-test 24K passed!
[Oct 8 13:31] Test 1, 11000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M7471103 using AVX FFT length 448K, Pass1=448, Pass2=1K.
[Oct 8 13:32] Test 2, 11000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M7377889 using AVX FFT length 448K, Pass1=448, Pass2=1K.
[Oct 8 13:33] Test 3, 11000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M7277887 using AVX FFT length 448K, Pass1=448, Pass2=1K.
[Oct 8 13:34] FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
[Oct 8 13:34] Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Oct 8 13:34] Torture Test completed 888 tests in 15 hours, 56 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
[Oct 8 13:34] Worker stopped.

Any suggestions?
I'll take bios screenshots now of what ran for 15hrs.


----------



## mat459

This is also my first ASRock mobo. Can anyone tell me what utilities you use (fast LAN, fast USB, smart connect, etc.)? Having them all really slows down start up time. Im thinking of reinstalling windows and just installing the ASRock drivers and no utilities. Seems like a lot of bloatware to me.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> This is also my first ASRock mobo. Can anyone tell me what utilities you use (fast LAN, fast USB, smart connect, etc.)? Having them all really slows down start up time. Im thinking of reinstalling windows and just installing the ASRock drivers and no utilities. Seems like a lot of bloatware to me.


I use none of them.

Don't reinstall Windows. Just uninstall the "utilites".

Like you said, I and many others have found ASRock "utilities" to just be bloatware.
Which, by the way, is the software you would find on the bloatdisk they send with the motherboard.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I use none of them.
> Don't reinstall Windows. Just uninstall the "utilites".
> Like you said, I and many others have found ASRock "utilities" to just be bloatware.
> Which, by the way, is the software you would find on the bloatdisk they send with the motherboard.


Thanks. My SSD failed the same day I got this cpu and mobo, so anything I can do to speed up booting from my platter drive helps a lot. I have to reinstall windows anyway, because I think it got corrupted when I was trying to overclock.


----------



## Agoriaz

The only piece of software I'm using from the disk is the Tuner Utility for fan control.


----------



## mat459

I might keep VirtuMVP too. Check this out
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/asrock-z77-extreme6-intel-z77-motherboard-review/6/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's my new BIOS settings for 4.2ghz - trying to see how stable this will be now.


----------



## doedie

hell ****tt, that was a LONG RMA trail.
Luckily mypc works again before autum break!
Damn, my pc worked so well, OC'ed so well. Then BIOS failed. Got a new motherboard from Asrock





















!


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's my new BIOS settings for 4.2ghz - trying to see how stable this will be now.


You know there's an ivy bridge overclocking guide for ASUS too right?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> You know there's an ivy bridge overclocking guide for ASUS too right?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


didn't but thanks







!
+rep


----------



## mat459

Thanks. Not trying to kick you out or anything. I just thought that might be more helpful to you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hell no. I'm very grateful you pointed me out in the right direction. Shows how little I've researched lol!
Cheers again buddy, and good luck with your oc!


----------



## mat459

Is this bad?


Core 0 has a lower temp than the others and hasn't completed any tests? What's going on?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Is this bad?
> 
> Core 0 has a lower temp than the others and hasn't completed any tests? What's going on?


Dunno about that - but my core 0 and 3 always have 5-7c degrees cooler reading than 1 & 2


----------



## mat459

Yeah. It's working now. Must have just been a glitch with p95

Looks like I got [email protected] 1.192v stable


----------



## Lucky 23

How long did you run P95 for?


----------



## mat459

1 hour. Then I ran AIDA64 and IBT. Im sure i'll have to do it all over when my SSD gets back from RMA next week hopefully.


----------



## Bazoink

Hello, first time overclocker here posting with a concern about the vcore. Here are my results after 6 hours in prime95:



I can get a stable 4.5GHz with a fixed vcore of 1.325 so I've set the offset to -0.055 in the BIOS. After running Prime95 for 6 hours, the vcore is hanging around 1.352-1.360 which seems higher than I need. The temps are also pushing higher than I like. Did I just get a slightly lower than average chip or did I mess something up in all my noobiness?

i5 2500k OCed at 4.5GHz
ASRock extreme 4
Sport Corsair 2 X 2GB
cool master evo 212

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazoink*
> 
> Hello, first time overclocker here posting with a concern about the vcore. Here are my results after 6 hours in prime95:
> 
> I can get a stable 4.5GHz with a fixed vcore of 1.325 so I've set the offset to -0.055 in the BIOS. After running Prime95 for 6 hours, the vcore is hanging around 1.352-1.360 which seems higher than I need. The temps are also pushing higher than I like. Did I just get a slightly lower than average chip or did I mess something up in all my noobiness?
> i5 2500k OCed at 4.5GHz
> ASRock extreme 4
> Sport Corsair 2 X 2GB
> cool master evo 212
> Thanks in advance!


Set the vcore to offset mode with between +.025 to +.035 volts and llc level 5. Make sure the turbo volts are at +.004.


----------



## Bazoink

The turbo is already set at that and it seems counter intuitive to use a positive offset. I thought I was using the difference between the VID and my lowest stable Vcore which I was basing around 4.5GHz? Just trying to figure out how this all works, I've been reading for the past week so I could avoid posting my problems, but this one is beyond me right now.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazoink*
> 
> The turbo is already set at that and it seems counter intuitive to use a positive offset. I thought I was using the difference between the VID and my lowest stable Vcore which I was basing around 4.5GHz? Just trying to figure out how this all works, I've been reading for the past week so I could avoid posting my problems, but this one is beyond me right now.


LLC counters the + offset. Besides offset voltage shouldn't be used in the negative mod as it can lower the idle voltage below what intel reccomends.


----------



## Bazoink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> LLC counters the + offset. Besides offset voltage shouldn't be used in the negative mod as it can lower the idle voltage below what intel reccomends.


Thanks, I'll give that a try! Hoping for lower temps as the 70-80's bother me


----------



## Bazoink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> LLC counters the + offset. Besides offset voltage shouldn't be used in the negative mod as it can lower the idle voltage below what intel reccomends.


ok, just tried this and the vcore immediately went to 1.43. I'm looking to keep the limit near 1.325 since that is what I can manual set the vcore to to achieve a stable 4.5GHz.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazoink*
> 
> ok, just tried this and the vcore immediately went to 1.43. I'm looking to keep the limit near 1.325 since that is what I can manual set the vcore to to achieve a stable 4.5GHz.


Hmm. Sure llc was set to lvl 5? An offset for +.005 +llc level 5 should put the voltage right at 1.3.


----------



## Bazoink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Hmm. Sure llc was set to lvl 5? An offset for +.005 +llc level 5 should put the voltage right at 1.3.


Yep, it's at 5. Just checked the BIOS again to be sure


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazoink*
> 
> Yep, it's at 5. Just checked the BIOS again to be sure


Dunno then. Have to ask someone with more knowledge than me.

E: What version mobo do you have and what bios?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazoink*
> 
> ok, just tried this and the vcore immediately went to 1.43. I'm looking to keep the limit near 1.325 since that is what I can manual set the vcore to to achieve a stable 4.5GHz.


Maybe take some screen shots of your bios w/ a flash drive or post up your bios settings so we can take a look.

Im personally running a +0.015 offset and im around 1.32 at full load. Not sure why your hitting 1.43, what offset did you set it at?

Fill out your system specs in your sig so people know what hardware you are running.


----------



## jack_d12

Hello,

I need some help w/ my Asrock z77 Pro4 motherboard and 3570k using a CM 212+ h&f. I have it overclocked to 4.7 w/ vcore around 1.36max. Prime passes but Whenever I use winavi to encode video,winavi will crash after around 30 minutes.

Also I have some questions about prime95. what is the differences with the blend test and the test settings in the 1st post? when running the blend test my temps are never over 90, if i use the settings in the 1st post it reachs 105c!!!

I also have 32GB of patriot 1333mhz ram w/ 9 9 9 24 timings. I have upped the voltage on the ram to 1.55.

Thanks!


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Hmm. Sure llc was set to lvl 5? An offset for +.005 +llc level 5 should put the voltage right at 1.3.


Offset varies from chip to chip. Level 5 and an offset of +0.005v puts my Vcore at 1.1v.


----------



## Kokin

Make sure you guys run Prime95 with AVX instructions. It stresses the CPU more and runs a few degrees hotter.


----------



## zipper17

need help for OC non-asrock mobo..

have 3570k+Biostar tz77xe4+8gb 1600mhz vengance

want to OC ~4.2ghz

need save guide for first time OC 3570k...

this is the exact uefi bios on tz77xe4




any guide? are the guide in the first page is barely same step with every different mobo?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Offset varies from chip to chip. Level 5 and an offset of +0.005v puts my Vcore at 1.1v.


I see.


----------



## Bazoink

Hey, I'm back. Here are the pictures of my BIOS:





This is the context of these pictures


----------



## nvidiaftw12

^ fyi if you have a flash drive plugged in hitting f12 takes a screenshot.


----------



## Bazoink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> ^ fyi if you have a flash drive plugged in hitting f12 takes a screenshot.


Thanks, I'm still learning the basics.

So, do the screenshots tell you anything?


----------



## Lucky 23

@Bazoink

I didn't overclock my 2500k w/ turbo (left it on auto) i only used offset voltage. You can also manually set your Ram voltage at 1.5 instead of auto.

Since your new to overclocking I would say make your life easier and dont use turbo voltage, set it back to auto. Then set your offset voltage at +0.005 then run P95 on Small FFT, watch CPU-z and take note of your vcore at full load. Also watch your temps and make sure they stay under 80-85c.

If your vcore in CPU-z is around 1.27-1.32 at full load, then run P95 until it fails (watch your temps) then post back here w/ how long P95 lasted before failing. Personally i ran my 2500k for 8 hours on SmallFFT.

Just watch CPU-z to make sure your not having the same problem w/ your vcore at 1.4


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazoink*
> 
> Thanks, I'm still learning the basics.
> So, do the screenshots tell you anything?


Unfortunately no. I can't see why it gives you that kind of voltage except for maybe the fact that it said you were in llc level one and not five (the while text not where you selected it) but that should change as soon as you save and exit.

See attached.


----------



## Lucky 23

In the future you can use the Screenshot feature

You can do this by putting a flashdrive in a usb port the going to my computer, right click the flash drive, click format, change the format the fat32 and click ok or format. Once the format is complete, restart your comp w/ the flashdrive still in and go into bios. When in bios just press F12 to take a screenshot


----------



## Bazoink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> In the future you can use the Screenshot feature
> You can do this by putting a flashdrive in a usb port the going to my computer, right click the flash drive, click format, change the format the fat32 and click ok or format. Once the format is complete, restart your comp w/ the flashdrive still in and go into bios. When in bios just press F12 to take a screenshot


Thanks, nvidiaftw12 told me that as well. I have a flash drive set up for that already from installing windows so I'll be prepared next time.
Quote:


> I didn't overclock my 2500k w/ turbo (left it on auto) i only used offset voltage. You can also manually set your Ram voltage at 1.5 instead of auto.
> 
> Since your new to overclocking I would say make your life easier and dont use turbo voltage, set it back to auto. Then set your offset voltage at +0.005 then run P95 on Small FFT, watch CPU-z and take note of your vcore at full load. Also watch your temps and make sure they stay under 80-85c.
> 
> If your vcore in CPU-z is around 1.27-1.32 at full load, then run P95 until it fails (watch your temps) then post back here w/ how long P95 lasted before failing. Personally i ran my 2500k for 8 hours on SmallFFT.
> 
> Just watch CPU-z to make sure your not having the same problem w/ your vcore at 1.4


I'll do these settings, but I would like to get to the point where I control and understand the OC rather than let the auto take care of it which I was lead to understand does not do as accurate a job. I tried following this guide but apparently I did not do a well enough job of it. What else can I read to further educate myself?


----------



## Lucky 23

Heres my bios screenshots if you want to take a look
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazoink*
> 
> Thanks, nvidiaftw12 told me that as well. I have a flash drive set up for that already from installing windows so I'll be prepared next time.
> I'll do these settings, but I would like to get to the point where I control and understand the OC rather than let the auto take care of it which I was lead to understand does not do as accurate a job. I tried following this guide but apparently I did not do a well enough job of it. What else can I read to further educate myself?


You just have to take it a step at a time, you will learn how it works it just takes time. It really not something you learn in 20 minutes.

Just try what i posted then reply back here w/ the results and let us know.

Also fill out your system specs in your sig so we know what hardware your running.


----------



## Bazoink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You just have to take it a step at a time, you will learn how it works it just takes time. It really not something you learn in 20 minutes.
> Just try what i posted then reply back here w/ the results and let us know.
> Also fill out your system specs in your sig so we know what hardware your running.


I'm sorry, I filled out the info awhile ago but I did not realize I had to force it to display. That problem should be resolved now.

I'm sorry I gave the impression that I tried this on a whim. I've been reading for the past week before I even attempted to try this as this was my first time.

As to setting turbo mode from 'enabled' to 'auto' I am unable to. That option simply skips itself when I try to mouse or arrow over it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Oh i understand, i read a lot on it too it just takes a while to fully understand because their is a lot of information.

try having Turbo mode enabled but try changing Additional turbo voltage to auto. Reason being is if you use both Offset mode and Addition Turbo voltage you will have to be adjusting two different voltages where as if you use just offset you only have to adjust one. I think just playing w/ offset will make it a little easier for you.

So try Additional turbo voltage at auto, then have CPU voltage on Offset mode and set the offset at a +0.005. A +0.005 is just a starting point

You should be able to do this, your bios is a little different then mine since i have updated mine yet


----------



## Bazoink

What I still don't understand is why a negative offset is bad for me. With it, I've been able to run prime95 for 6 hours without any problems and it never allowed the vcore to go over 1.36. I just pushed it down to -0.06 and it's still running fine (20 mins so far). In both cases I saw an idle of 0.92v. Why is this not acceptable?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazoink*
> 
> What I still don't understand is why a negative offset is bad for me. With it, I've been able to run prime95 for 6 hours without any problems and it never allowed the vcore to go over 1.36. I just pushed it down to -0.06 and it's still running fine (20 mins so far). In both cases I saw an idle of 0.92v. Why is this not acceptable?


I guess if it's a stable idle, no problems, but it could be unstable causing random bluescreens 'n stuff. If it works well it's great but if not it's bad.


----------



## Lucky 23

Your changing turbo voltage. CPU offset voltage increases like this +0.005, +0.010, +0.015.

What did you change? So your offset is at +0.005 and your turbo voltage is at -0.06 w/ a 45 multi?


----------



## Bazoink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your changing turbo voltage. CPU offset voltage increases like this +0.005, +0.010, +0.015.
> What did you change? So your offset is at +0.005 and your turbo voltage is at -0.06 w/ a 45 multi?


No, I'm changing the offset value, which I have at -0.065v right now. Here are my windows after 47 mins of running prime95 at 1792

EDIT: Would probably help if I included the numbers, no?


I feel I can still set the offset a bit lower since I was able to run a 4.5GHz with a manual 1.325 Vcore


----------



## slipstream808

This thread is so massive I just don't know where to look for this question. It is about Core Voltage control. So there is a choice of Fixed voltage control vs Offset Voltage control. This seems simple enough. If it is fixed than we are always running at that voltage on the core regardless of whether the CPU is at an "idle state" or not. Offset means that under a load high enough the Multiplier jumps and the overclock kicks in AND _the Offset Voltage along with it_. So then the Additional Turbo Voltage doesn't work at idle but instead kicks in when the multiplier jumps up... like the Offset Voltage Control, right?

I wanna believe I'm wrong and that there is a reason for using both rather than just leaving one alone and using the other. Otherwise you have to add both.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazoink*
> 
> No, I'm changing the offset value, which I have at -0.065v right now. Here are my windows after 47 mins of running prime95 at 1792
> EDIT: Would probably help if I included the numbers, no?
> 
> I feel I can still set the offset a bit lower since I was able to run a 4.5GHz with a manual 1.325 Vcore


Oh ok then yours must be in different increments then mine.

Whats your idle voltage at? Were you able to set turbo voltage to auto and only adjust offset?

You can try a lower negative offset, try 1 or 2 notches down from the -0.065


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slipstream808*
> 
> This thread is so massive I just don't know where to look for this question. It is about Core Voltage control. So there is a choice of Fixed voltage control vs Offset Voltage control. This seems simple enough. If it is fixed than we are always running at that voltage on the core regardless of whether the CPU is at an "idle state" or not. Offset means that under a load high enough the Multiplier jumps and the overclock kicks in AND _the Offset Voltage along with it_. So then the Additional Turbo Voltage doesn't work at idle but instead kicks in when the multiplier jumps up... like the Offset Voltage Control, right?
> I wanna believe I'm wrong and that there is a reason for using both rather than just leaving one alone and using the other. Otherwise you have to add both.


Yes that's correct they are just different ways to set up your voltages. Fixed is not an option in my opinion, the cpu just runs too hot at idle. When i had my old E8500 and E6550 you would run a fixed voltage and both idle temps and full load temp would be acceptable when overclocked but w/ these cpu's they just run too hot at idle in fixed mode

I overclocked w/ offset only. With offset only it will increase your idle and full load voltage at the same time which you will see in CPU-z. The purpose of turbo is so they arn't linked so you can leave your idle voltage at a set value and only increase the full load voltage w/ turbo.

For instance if you use both turbo and idle then its possible to have your CPU's idle voltage closer to stock idle voltage then w/ offset only. My stock idle voltage was around 0.8 or 0.9 (maybe cant remember) but now the idle voltage is around 1.008 using offset only. It could possibly be lower if i used both from how i understand it


----------



## Bazoink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Oh ok then yours must be in different increments then mine.
> Whats your idle voltage at? Were you able to set turbo voltage to auto and only adjust offset?
> You can try a lower negative offset, try 1 or 2 notches down from the -0.065


No, I still cannot set the turbo to anything as I do not have the choice to select it.

The lowest Idle it had was 0.92v but if I sit here and watch this is what I see happen:

It sits at 0.92v for a couple of seconds and then spikes up to 1.304 and then settles back down. It does this over and over again. Is this normal?


----------



## Lucky 23

Your seeing this in CPU-z? Is the multi increasing w/ the voltage increase? Try closing everything except for CPU-z and see if the voltages are still jumping around while at your desktop. It should settle at a 16 multi and under 1.00v at idle as long as its not loading anything


----------



## Bazoink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your seeing this in CPU-z? Is the multi increasing w/ the voltage increase? Try closing everything except for CPU-z and see if the voltages are still jumping around while at your desktop. It should settle at a 16 multi and under 1.00v at idle as long as its not loading anything


Yes this is with CPU-Z and it does not idle at those Voltages.


----------



## doedie

Last results i could find.
I thought it was at 4,7 and 4,8 Ghz, Vcore:1,3xx? with a scythe mine 2:


I had quite nice temps. Hope to OC soon again. But I will wait for my WC-setup. Dont wanna build in the scythe mine, because it's a pain in the ass! (has very good performance though)
Hope to hit 5Ghz ever


----------



## elito

just got my ivy built together yesterday - now stress testing @ 4.5ghz - 1.264-1.27V. let see how this goes!


----------



## BeastRider

Just got my H100 and installed it last night. Gonna start overclocking later tonight when I get home after work..Gonna be using this thread a lot here on in. Wish me luck guys. Sig rig is what I'll be using.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Just got my H100 and installed it last night. Gonna start overclocking later tonight when I get home after work..Gonna be using this thread a lot here on in. Wish me luck guys. Sig rig is what I'll be using.


Afrikaans: Sterkte! (pronounced: Stehrk-teh)
Arabic: حظ جيد - بالتوفيق (pronounced, Haz jaid - be al tawfeeq)
Bengali: আল্লাহ হাফেজ (pronounced, Allah hafez)
Bulgarian: Успех!
Catalan: Bona sort
Chinese: 加油 (pronouced, "Jia you")
Danish: Held og lykke
Dutch: Veel geluk
Farsi: Bedrud
Filipino: Pagpalain ka
Finnish: Onnea
French: Bonne chance
Frisian : Folle gelok
German: Viel Glück, Alles Gute!
Greek: Καλή τύχη (pronounced: Kali tihi)
Hawaiian: Maikaʻi pomaikaʻi
Hebrew: בהצלחה (pronounced: Behatzlacha)
Hindi: Shubhakaamana
Hungarian: Sok szerencsét!
Indonesian: Semoga beruntung
Italian: Buona Fortuna
Japanese: Ganbatte kudasai
Korean: haeng un
Latin: Bona Fortuna
Maltese: Awguri
Mandarin: Zhu ni hao yun
Marathi: Shubhecha (Shu-bhe-cha)
Malay: Semoga berjaya
Norwegian: Lykke til
Português: Boa sorte
Romanian: Noroc
Russian: Udachi
Spanish: Buena suerte
Swedish Lycka till! (pronounced (IPA): lʏka tɪl)
Turkish: Iyi Sanslar (pronounced -- ee-yi Shans-la)
Welsh: Pob lwc
Sanskrit: Shubhamasthu

*English: Good luck.*


----------



## doedie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Afrikaans: Sterkte! (pronounced: Stehrk-teh)
> Arabic: حظ جيد - بالتوفيق (pronounced, Haz jaid - be al tawfeeq)
> Bengali: আল্লাহ হাফেজ (pronounced, Allah hafez)
> Bulgarian: Успех!
> Catalan: Bona sort
> Chinese: 加油 (pronouced, "Jia you")
> Danish: Held og lykke
> Dutch: Veel geluk
> Farsi: Bedrud
> Filipino: Pagpalain ka
> Finnish: Onnea
> French: Bonne chance
> Frisian : Folle gelok
> German: Viel Glück, Alles Gute!
> Greek: Καλή τύχη (pronounced: Kali tihi)
> Hawaiian: Maikaʻi pomaikaʻi
> Hebrew: בהצלחה (pronounced: Behatzlacha)
> Hindi: Shubhakaamana
> Hungarian: Sok szerencsét!
> Indonesian: Semoga beruntung
> Italian: Buona Fortuna
> Japanese: Ganbatte kudasai
> Korean: haeng un
> Latin: Bona Fortuna
> Maltese: Awguri
> Mandarin: Zhu ni hao yun
> Marathi: Shubhecha (Shu-bhe-cha)
> Malay: Semoga berjaya
> Norwegian: Lykke til
> Português: Boa sorte
> Romanian: Noroc
> Russian: Udachi
> Spanish: Buena suerte
> Swedish Lycka till! (pronounced (IPA): lʏka tɪl)
> Turkish: Iyi Sanslar (pronounced -- ee-yi Shans-la)
> Welsh: Pob lwc
> Sanskrit: Shubhamasthu
> *English: Good luck.*


Dafuq? Time wasting lol?


----------



## elito

hmm...core 3 error'ed in 3 hrs while all others went fine for 9hrs.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elito*
> 
> hmm...core 3 error'ed in 3 hrs while all others went fine for 9hrs.


All my individual core faliure->no BSOD prime runs were all fixed by upping Dram Voltage so I think you should try that route, if upping it doesn't help then try bumping your vcore up a bit.


----------



## BeastRider

Currently overclocking following the guide. Just did the "getting started" part and I'm quite surprised that I got to 4.5GHz. 4.6GHz BSODs on me. I know it's too early to tell but I hope things go well. Honestly 4.5GHz @ 70 degrees C is a good OC for me, but I really wanna push this to the limit if I can. Also stability wise, I have no idea what to expect. So again I say to you all: wish me luck. lol


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elito*
> 
> hmm...core 3 error'ed in 3 hrs while all others went fine for 9hrs.


This almost always means not enough vCore.

Don't think of overclocking 1 CPU with 4 cores. Think of it as overclocking 4 CPUs. One of them failed which means it is unstable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doedie*
> 
> Dafuq? Time wasting lol?


Total time wasted: 5 seconds.

Ctrl + C. Ctrl + V.


----------



## BeastRider

Okay 4.5GHz seemed to be easy but anything above that is a lot of work..So far got to 4.6 but haven't stress tested yet, just the 5 mins pass mark in prime. 4.7GHz I'm trying my best to get it to work but my 2nd core seems to always fail. It's always the same F'ing core that fails..I'm currently at 1.34 max Vcore so IDK if I should just give up and settle with 4.6 since even if I get 4.7GHz stable for 5 mins, I doubt I can get it stable for any longer..*sigh, any tips? Also had to fiddle around with VTT voltage and increased my non-turbo voltage offset to +.025 to get rid of some blue screens..Been getting a couple weird blue screens like 1 with a USB bus (***?) as well..


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elito*
> 
> hmm...core 3 error'ed in 3 hrs while all others went fine for 9hrs.


Why did you let the P95 continue? Once a core fails you should just stop the test. Try upping your offset 1 notch and run it again


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Total time wasted: 5 seconds.
> Ctrl + C. Ctrl + V.


LOL


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Why did you let the P95 continue? Once a core fails you should just stop the test. Try upping your offset 1 notch and run it again


i went to sleep - lol I had it running for 1.5hrs be4 i went to bed...so yea, more tweaking this wkend!


----------



## Lucky 23

Oh ok, just dont want you wasting your time or anything. Yea try increasing your vcore or offset. Not sure if you using fixed or offset voltage.


----------



## BeastRider

Okay currently 20 mins running prime @4.7GHz and 1.336-1.344vcore with sig rig. Dam Ivy temps are high. Averaging 85 degrees and maxing out at 90. Wonder if same voltage settings and temps can take 4.8GHz lol i wish.

Edit: Core 2 (again) stopped 40 mins in. Wonder if this is stable enough for normal use? Don't really have much headroom to increase vcore any higher. Mainly cause of temps maxing at 95 and averaging 85.


----------



## Lucky 23

I personally wouldn't call 40 minutes stable, I had mine run on p95 for around 8 hours.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I personally wouldn't call 40 minutes stable, I had mine run on p95 for around 8 hours.


Yeah I figured. Increased turbo vcore a tic and will see how it goes..


----------



## BeastRider

Finally I think I got my OC stable. 4.7GHz @ 1.360vcore. Temps are a bit high but based on the guide I think I'm alright with it. Prime running for 4 hours and counting, think I'm satisfied even if it fails soon. Hope it doesn't tho. Temps are Hell high at around 85 and peaking at 95. Ivy is HOT!


----------



## ZeProfessor

http://www.overclock.net/t/1315734/cpu-frequency-problems/0_80#post_18356142 has someone had this problem with the z77 pro before?


----------



## joeyck

want to thank the OP for this guide. 4.4GHz and I didn't even up the Offset or turbo Prime gave me around 54 - 60 degrees Celcius but the 60 was only on one of the cores. thanks for the help!


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> want to thank the OP for this guide. 4.4GHz and I didn't even up the Offset or turbo Prime gave me around 54 - 60 degrees Celcius but the 60 was only on one of the cores. thanks for the help!


Nice! Looks like you can get a higher frequency with enough tweaking. That is if ur looking to really punish ur CPU like me.


----------



## Zaraky

Hi guys, I'm new here. Just bought my new build and so far everything seem fine but everytime I run prime95... the program crash after 2minute, not the computer.

Build is :

Asrock Extreme 4 z77
Intel I7-3770k
Corsair AX850
Asus geforce 670 4gb
Noctua D14
Silverstone Ft02
16gb of Gskill Sniper 1.5v 1600 ram.

So yeah... I'm not sure what to do. First time i'm building a new rig and first time i'm ever trying to overclock lol.

So far, I've tried 4.4, system seemed to run, but prime95 always crashed at 2-3minute mark. So i restarted, added volt, no change... so don't know what's i've got to do.


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here. Just bought my new build and so far everything seem fine but everytime I run prime95... the program crash after 2minute, not the computer.
> Build is :
> Asrock Extreme 4 z77
> Intel I7-3770k
> Corsair AX850
> Asus geforce 670 4gb
> Noctua D14
> Silverstone Ft02
> 16gb of Gskill Sniper 1.5v 1600 ram.
> So yeah... I'm not sure what to do. First time i'm building a new rig and first time i'm ever trying to overclock lol.
> So far, I've tried 4.4, system seemed to run, but prime95 always crashed at 2-3minute mark. So i restarted, added volt, no change... so don't know what's i've got to do.


uh, have you even bothered to gone thru the first/main page of this thread? theres basically a super-esay-to understand break down of the OC process with ASRock boards.. ?

On another note, so my off-set value is [email protected] +.15 - now is that even safe to use? what im asking is - is this a safer modifier or the turboboost volts? thats +.400 ? i'm using +.15 because my if i use lvl2 it gets more volts than +.15 in off-set. hope im making sense..still very new to this intel board terminology.


----------



## Zaraky

Lol, of course I did. Right now I can run prime95 at 4.5 with 1.248v, for about 30min, then it crash. I'm at -0.015v and +0.004turbo. Heat reached 98*C which scare me a little...


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> Lol, of course I did. Right now I can run prime95 at 4.5 with 1.248v, for about 30min, then it crash. I'm at -0.015v and +0.004turbo. Heat reached 98*C which scare me a little...


uh..you shouldnt be using -//negative offset values. maybe your CPU-Load line level is close to lvl 1? i mean, with 1.25V's on D14 shouldnt be that high at all.. whats your rm/ambient temp? ny now is around the 50's so these are my current [email protected] 1.28v  and im only using the dk1283-night hawk. my rm is a bit chilly - but probably 55'?


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> Lol, of course I did. Right now I can run prime95 at 4.5 with 1.248v, for about 30min, then it crash. I'm at -0.015v and +0.004turbo. Heat reached 98*C which scare me a little...


Set offset voltage at *+*0.005v and turbo voltage to *+*0.004v. If p95 crashes, increase the *turbo* voltage and try again. Leave Vcore at +0.005v offset


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Set offset voltage at *+*0.005v and turbo voltage to *+*0.004v. If p95 crashes, increase the *turbo* voltage and try again. Leave Vcore at +0.005v offset


Starting it. added 0.008turbo, vcore at 0.005 @ 4500. Temperture right now after couple minute, Max ( in order 0,1,2,3) 79, 85, 81, 77. IS there a reason core 1 is always hotter then other one?

Also, on Coretemp, VID: show 1.360V. while CPU-Z Show 1.280v and lower.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> Starting it. added 0.008turbo, vcore at 0.005 @ 4500. Temperture right now after couple minute, Max ( in order 0,1,2,3) 79, 85, 81, 77. IS there a reason core 1 is always hotter then other one?
> Also, on Coretemp, VID: show 1.360V. while CPU-Z Show 1.280v and lower.


Some cores are always hotter than others. It's nothing to worry about. Just use the CPU-Z voltage.


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Set offset voltage at *+*0.005v and turbo voltage to *+*0.004v. If p95 crashes, increase the *turbo* voltage and try again. Leave Vcore at +0.005v offset


so i shouldnt be increasing offset volts? instead up turbo volt?

@zaraky - i think you need to seat your d14 - theres no way with that cooler at those volts that your temps are hitting that high.

current - @1.28v after 5.5hrs of p95'ing -


----------



## mat459

yes sir


----------



## BeastRider

If programs are crashing and not cores (meaning errors in PRIME) it is very unlikely that vcore is the issue at least from my experience, it's usually CPU PLL voltage which I decrease. It only takes 1 or to "ticks" of DECREASED voltage to stop programs from crashing. I only increase TURBO vcore a tick everytime PRIME95 points to a core error. I only increase the non-turbo vcore when I get a BSOD related to this. Also I received a couple of VTT voltage related BSODs in which I also DECREASED VTT a tick or two or until BSODs are gone (See first page for BSOD list). Always use the offset as the guide says unless u are an experienced overclocker and have your own method since I found this guide to be extremely useful and made overclocking very easy if you follow it word-for-word.

Currently at 4.7GHz stable at 1.36v ran PRIME95 for 24 hours with no core errors/crashes/temps averaging higher than 90 deg. Always use CPU-Z as reference for voltage as it reports it pretty accurately. Personally don't find HW Monitor very useful aside from looking at ambient temps and other temps.

To sum it up, what I did was when a core stoped due to an error, stop the test at once and increase turbo vcore by 1 tic, repeat until no more errors occur. If a program crashes, stop the test at once and decrease CPU PLL a tick, repeat until no more crashes occur. If a BSOD occurs write it down and check BSOD list to know what to do, it's always either increasing non-turbo vcore or decreasing VTT voltage, increase/decrease until BSOD is gone or a different BSOD occurs.

This is of course MY experience in overclocking, your processor could behave differently, but more or less you're gonna be tweaking these same voltages to get a stable OC. Another route you could go if you want the "easy" route is go for the highest multiplier that doesn't cause program crashes/core errors without tweaking voltages and PRIME test that for an hour. This would yield less of an OC but it will be easier.

Everything I said in this post is almost exactly what the first page said. Thinking if I should go for 4.8GHz as I'm only at 1.36v and I am 100% stable. Only thing concerning me is the temps as I'm pretty much maxed out at around ~85 deg average with spikes reaching ~95 deg. I'm afraid more voltage might cause the chip to throttle due to temps.


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elito*
> 
> so i shouldnt be increasing offset volts? instead up turbo volt?
> @zaraky - i think you need to seat your d14 - theres no way with that cooler at those volts that your temps are hitting that high.
> current - @1.28v after 5.5hrs of p95'ing -


Now you're scaring me lol... I let prime95 run for the night... one hardware failure and temp hitting 105*C....

105C.jpg 1393k .jpg file


From this... my friend is saying I should uninstall everything, start from freesh, and be sure to reinstall the cpu cooler lol. That was the hardest part toi put in... damn -_-


----------



## BeastRider

For reference, here's a screenshot I got when running my OC the way I stated in the above. This went the same for 24 hours with no crashes or core errors.



It seems reducing CPU PLL voltage when programs crash as well as decrease VTT (when getting BSOD related to this) instead of increasing it is the way to go to get higher frequencies. Of course it could be different for everyone, I only have 1 CPU to test on lol. Also once a core gets an error you should just stop the test, don't need to go any further.


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> Now you're scaring me lol... I let prime95 run for the night... one hardware failure and temp hitting 105*C....
> 
> 105C.jpg 1393k .jpg file


wow..yea you definitely need to reseat your d14 - btw, where aer you from? like i said earlier, NY now is hitting the chill season - temps are going 50-60F only now..so my rm ambient is like 55..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> For reference, here's a screenshot I got when running my OC the way I stated in the above. This went the same for 24 hours with no crashes or core errors.
> 
> It seems reducing CPU PLL voltage when programs crash as well as decrease VTT (when getting BSOD related to this) instead of increasing it is the way to go to get higher frequencies. Of course it could be different for everyone, I only have 1 CPU to test on lol. Also once a core gets an error you should just stop the test, don't need to go any further.


i've pursued my current 13hr p95 stable OC via by increasing the off-set value - i believe its @ +.20 and i haven't increased turbo boost volts - only left at +.4 - the default when starting to OC. now is this a bad route? should i restart this OC process - i mean, i guess the guide didn't really pointed this out - but when increasing turbo boost volts - does your overall core voltage increases? now that i think about it - when i was having errors on a core - mb increasing the turboboost volts might've fixed that insetad of me increasing the off-set value.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elito*
> 
> wow..yea you definitely need to reseat your d14 - btw, where aer you from? like i said earlier, NY now is hitting the chill season - temps are going 50-60F only now..so my rm ambient is like 55..
> i've pursued my current 13hr p95 stable OC via by increasing the off-set value - i believe its @ +.20 and i haven't increased turbo boost volts - only left at +.4 - the default when starting to OC. now is this a bad route? should i restart this OC process - i mean, i guess the guide didn't really pointed this out - but when increasing turbo boost volts - does your overall core voltage increases? now that i think about it - when i was having errors on a core - mb increasing the turboboost volts might've fixed that insetad of me increasing the off-set value.


Could you post a CPU-Z screenshot with ur current settings? The only reason I have my non-turbo cvore at +0.040 is because I got BSODs related to increasing vcore. As much as possible, I'd go for turbo vcore since that would be more of increasing the ceiling of ur vcore as compared to the non-turbo vcore which would simply increase ur voltage regardless of what ur frequency is.

Would be great to see a CPU-Z screenshot so you can see what ur vcore is when reaching ur 4.5GHz OC.


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Could you post a CPU-Z screenshot with ur current settings? The only reason I have my non-turbo cvore at +0.040 is because I got BSODs related to increasing vcore. As much as possible, I'd go for turbo vcore since that would be more of increasing the ceiling of ur vcore as compared to the non-turbo vcore which would simply increase ur voltage regardless of what ur frequency is.
> Would be great to see a CPU-Z screenshot so you can see what ur vcore is when reaching ur 4.5GHz OC.


huh? you don't see my cpu-z stats on my picture? my volts varies from 1.272-1.288(vdroop) - but the norm is 1.28V @ 4.5ghz, which i dont think i need that much because, i literally passed 9hrs while 1 core failed at 3hrs. so i think that has to do with turbo vcore - being a bit low..but i shall restart this process since i know that i need around 1.27 for 4.5ghz


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elito*
> 
> huh? you don't see my cpu-z stats on my picture? my volts varies from 1.272-1.288(vdroop) - but the norm is 1.28V @ 4.5ghz, which i dont think i need that much because, i literally passed 9hrs while 1 core failed at 3hrs. so i think that has to do with turbo vcore - being a bit low..but i shall restart this process since i know that i need around 1.27 for 4.5ghz


Snap there it is. Sorry a little sleepy, it's 12:30am here. Yeah if it took 9 hours for a core to fail I'd definitely say turbo vcore. I went the other way though and only kept increasing turbo till I got stable (think I'm at +0.074 on turbo) and increased vcore only when I get BSODs related to this. In comparison my voltages are usually at 1.355-1.360.

Does anyone think I can go 4.8? I'm afraid to go above the 1.4v mark. :|


----------



## Zaraky

I'm from quebec, Snow has hit us but has melted dowqn, it's becoming more chilly. I'd say room abient right now is between 18-22*C I guess..\\Alright, I'm going to disasemble all my pc, then rebuild it from scratch.. damn it was painful once... twice is deadly lol.

Now, reinstalled the D14, hope it gonna work correctly now

Running for 15min, max temp is 101*C.


And after about 30min...

Now I don't know what else to do...


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> I'm from quebec, Snow has hit us but has melted dowqn, it's becoming more chilly. I'd say room abient right now is between 18-22*C I guess..\\Alright, I'm going to disasemble all my pc, then rebuild it from scratch.. damn it was painful once... twice is deadly lol.
> Now, reinstalled the D14, hope it gonna work correctly now
> Running for 15min, max temp is 101*C.
> 
> And after about 30min...
> 
> Now I don't know what else to do...


Your temps seem a bit high for a D-14. (Although that could be due to ambient's or case layout, etc). I would've expected temps to be 5 to 10 degrees lower. Sometimes it could be due to the placement of your computer. Having it in cramped spaces like.. under a desk and against a wall may limit airflow to and from the case.

If you're using the turbo overclock method, you could try a different way. I personally would set turbo voltage back to auto, and increase Vcore instead. Whilst Turbo overclocking works, it loses it's effectiveness at higher clocks. You may be able to achieve stability easier by adjusting Vcore up to the same voltages.


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> I'm from quebec, Snow has hit us but has melted dowqn, it's becoming more chilly. I'd say room abient right now is between 18-22*C I guess..\\Alright, I'm going to disasemble all my pc, then rebuild it from scratch.. damn it was painful once... twice is deadly lol.
> Now, reinstalled the D14, hope it gonna work correctly now
> Running for 15min, max temp is 101*C.
> 
> And after about 30min...
> 
> Now I don't know what else to do...


well 1 - youre @ 1.312v - that CAN probably hit 90C - also, the fan settings..check those, because your fans are running all low @ merely 1k rpm's - that'll help too.

++i'm going to try out the turbo volts route now.. let see..

+++hmm..a quick 5min p95 finding - so on normal offset value - takes me +.20 to give me 1.27-1.28 whereas - going by turbo volts - +.12 gives me the same - BUT the temps from turbo v route are definitely lower than offset value - after 5mins of p95'ing - haven't hit above 70yet, offset route? hits 75C within 2mins then it just hovers around 65-75 thereon.


----------



## BeastRider

ALWAYS use turbo offset. Only move the non-turbo vcore when BSODs occur. Also, those are high temps even for 1.312v. Assuming ur from the States, you're ambient temps are gonna be colder than mine here (in the tropics). I'm at 1.360v and running 4.7GHz with an H100 and my temps average at around ~85 C with max temps of 95 C. I'm guessing it's more of a hardware thing, check the mounting as well as make sure all ur fans are set to max.

Are temps ur only issue? U good stability wise?


----------



## Conspiracy

with the help of some friends i finally have successfully overclocked. taking it slow even though i cant really go very high anyway nor do i plan to.

but im at 4GHz with my voltage in bios set to 1.15V and my temps linger in the highs while running small fft in prime95 for past 10 hours or so. idk how much longer to leave this running



settings i used thanks to help from others:

c1e - disabled
c3 - disabled
c6 - disabled
speedstep - disabled
spread spectrum - disabled

cpu voltage set to fixed @ 1.15V

LLC level 3


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> with the help of some friends i finally have successfully overclocked. taking it slow even though i cant really go very high anyway nor do i plan to.
> but im at 4GHz with my voltage in bios set to 1.15V and my temps linger in the highs while running small fft in prime95 for past 10 hours or so. idk how much longer to leave this running
> 
> settings i used thanks to help from others:
> c1e - disabled
> c3 - disabled
> c6 - disabled
> speedstep - disabled
> spread spectrum - disabled
> cpu voltage set to fixed @ 1.15V
> LLC level 3


U have a 3770K. Why can't u go higher?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> U have a 3770K. Why can't u go higher?


i have 3770 regular. no K. saved me money and im not hardcore overclocker trying to hit 5GHz







just getting my feet wet. im totally ok with what i have since i think the max im able to go with non-k is 4.3GHz


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> i have 3770 regular. no K. saved me money and im not hardcore overclocker trying to hit 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just getting my feet wet. im totally ok with what i have since i think the max im able to go with non-k is 4.3GHz


Ohh sorry mate didn't notice. Good luck with that!







Oh and it would be great if u have a "no-K OC" feature I've been reading about lately since I'm not sure what it does. hehe


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Ohh sorry mate didn't notice. Good luck with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and it would be great if u have a "no-K OC" feature I've been reading about lately since I'm not sure what it does. hehe


all good. i probably should put non-k in my sig rig

but yea i remember seeing some advertisement with my mobo saying "no K no problem" dont know what exactly that means or where i remember seeing it

actually it was on their website if you scroll down to features http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> all good. i probably should put non-k in my sig rig
> but yea i remember seeing some advertisement with my mobo saying "no K no problem" dont know what exactly that means or where i remember seeing it
> actually it was on their website if you scroll down to features http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77%20Extreme4/


lol same board mate. And that is exactly where I saw it. The "no-k" oc feature AsRock was talking about. Have u tried changing the multiplier in UEFI or in AXTU? Really curious what that feature does.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> lol same board mate. And that is exactly where I saw it. The "no-k" oc feature AsRock was talking about. Have u tried changing the multiplier in UEFI or in AXTU? Really curious what that feature does.


yea i have messed with the multiplier and changed it up to 42, i think, out of curiosity but never tried to get a stable OC until last night. it showed up in CPU-z and realtemp as 4200MHz with 100*42 and everything

not sure how long to leave prime95 running but its going on 10 hours of small fft. is that all i need to make sure its stable or are there other tests needed?


----------



## elito

are there more harm to the chip if i use the regular core voltage route, instead of going turbo boost volt route? because, after reaching the same vcore via the turbo boost route - my p95 closed - or i might've closed it accidentally when i remoted into my machine..LOL - but it went on for about 8.5hrs. but anyway - with the regular core volts - i went 13hrs on p95 w/o any issue..but here i am, once again, resumed my p95 journey LOL i'll see if it was a user error or instability that caused p95 to close..! arg! closing the damn after 8.5hrs gets you so frustrated!


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> yea i have messed with the multiplier and changed it up to 42, i think, out of curiosity but never tried to get a stable OC until last night. it showed up in CPU-z and realtemp as 4200MHz with 100*42 and everything
> not sure how long to leave prime95 running but its going on 10 hours of small fft. is that all i need to make sure its stable or are there other tests needed?


Dude if you can move the multiplier than that means you can basically OC like an unlocked CPU. IDK if ur chip will OC less but I think you can go higher. What are u using as CPU cooler? And what's ur current voltage and temps again?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elito*
> 
> are there more harm to the chip if i use the regular core voltage route, instead of going turbo boost volt route? because, after reaching the same vcore via the turbo boost route - my p95 closed - or i might've closed it accidentally when i remoted into my machine..LOL - but it went on for about 8.5hrs. but anyway - with the regular core volts - i went 13hrs on p95 w/o any issue..but here i am, once again, resumed my p95 journey LOL i'll see if it was a user error or instability that caused p95 to close..! arg! closing the damn after 8.5hrs gets you so frustrated!


No they're both the same but I'd think of turbo vcore as the "ceiling" where the normal vcore is the "floor". IDK if that's an accurate analogy though I always raise turbo vcore when core errors and only increase the non-turbo when BSODs related to too little voltage happens.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Dude if you can move the multiplier than that means you can basically OC like an unlocked CPU. IDK if ur chip will OC less but I think you can go higher. What are u using as CPU cooler? And what's ur current voltage and temps again?
> No they're both the same but I'd think of turbo vcore as the "ceiling" where the normal vcore is the "floor". IDK if that's an accurate analogy though I always raise turbo vcore when core errors and only increase the non-turbo when BSODs related to too little voltage happens.


Offset = Ceiling and Floor.

Turbo = Ceiling.

Both affect prime95 voltages or max voltage.

Only Offset affects the idle voltage too.

Both will increase vCore and remedy a related BSOD and most core errors.

As in my guide, I recommend to leave Offset at the minimum positive voltage increment doable forever. Use Turbo as if it was Offset.


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Offset = Ceiling and Floor.
> Turbo = Ceiling.
> Both affect prime95 voltages or max voltage.
> Only Offset affects the idle voltage too.
> Both will increase vCore and remedy a related BSOD and most core errors.
> As in my guide, I recommend to leave Offset at the minimum positive voltage increment doable forever. Use Turbo as if it was Offset.


it seems like the only stable run i've had so far was from the off-set route - i dont feel too comfortable with +.23 to turbo..i feel that it shouldnt need as much - as with +.23 my kicks my vcore upto 1.3, but it seems like the vdroop on my board is serious.. i need 1.28-1.288v for 4.5ghz stable..my newest current config - +.8turbo and +.10 offset kicks me to - 1.27-1.288 - but p95 just closed itself after 3 hrs - again, it might've been an user error when i remotely logged in...altho it shouldn't....and theres no way to see the crash reports..

++with current settings - been p95 for 6hrs now..so i think i should be good.


----------



## BeastRider

IDK if it's an issue, but I can't complete WEI without it crashing on me. Guild Wars 2 also crashed a couple times but I think it's because of the client. I've ran prime for 24 hours without any crashes or errors so I believe I'm stable..Any inputs? WEI is just WEI after all, and I've ran repair kit on Guild Wars 2 and was able to play without the crash for an hour before I had to go to bed. Have to check if the crash occurs again. I'd like to think prime is a good way of testing the OC so else I'd have no way of knowing if I am truly stable till I crash.


----------



## donatom3

I was having crashes when running WEI too, but mine were always at one of the Direct X10 tests. So I just disabled the HD 4000 in my device manager and the tests would complete everytime with it disabled and only using my dGPU.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donatom3*
> 
> I was having crashes when running WEI too, but mine were always at one of the Direct X10 tests. So I just disabled the HD 4000 in my device manager and the tests would complete everytime with it disabled and only using my dGPU.


Might give this a try, not really sure when my test was crashing. Thought disabling HD 4000 would have issues?


----------



## jellybeans69

Time for my first post on OCN









After few years of running my pc on stock speeds i decided it's time for upgrade.

i5-3570k with CM Evo 212 + AS Ceramique, Asrock Pro4-m (due to fact that i have matx case) , G.Skill 2x4gb DDR1600
Still fairly rusty after such a long absence in oc world nontheless winter is coming and time to get back into it.

Board has pretty big vdrop but that was to be expected with low-end 4+2 power phase matx board, either way been slowly testing it for past few days.

Offset +0.085 (1.312 idle , 1.248-1.264 during prime load)
Currently PLL is at 1.832 by auto which seems kind of high as far as i remember - comments/suggestions on this would be appreciated.
Ambient around 21-22*

Currently at work will mention batch number when i get home.
Been running current setup @ 4.6 for last 4-5 days. When gaming and streaming it (~75% cpu load) , temps on highest core - 69*
During weekend will be doing full prime stability run 12-24 hours.



tpastu.jpg 340k .jpg file


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Might give this a try, not really sure when my test was crashing. Thought disabling HD 4000 would have issues?


lol i don't even have HD4000 drivers installed =) so i wouldn't know if WEI will crash or not. which i careless about! and i've finally settled with my settings as stated above. =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Time for my first post on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After few years of running my pc on stock speeds i decided it's time for upgrade.
> i5-3570k with CM Evo 212 + AS Ceramique, Asrock Pro4-m (due to fact that i have matx case) , G.Skill 2x4gb DDR1600
> Still fairly rusty after such a long absence in oc world nontheless winter is coming and time to get back into it.
> Board has pretty big vdrop but that was to be expected with low-end 4+2 power phase matx board, either way been slowly testing it for past few days.
> Offset +0.085 (1.312 idle , 1.248-1.264 during prime load)
> Currently PLL is at 1.832 by auto which seems kind of high as far as i remember - comments/suggestions on this would be appreciated.
> Ambient around 21-22*
> Currently at work will mention batch number when i get home.
> Been running current setup @ 4.6 for last 4-5 days. When gaming and streaming it (~75% cpu load) , temps on highest core - 69*
> During weekend will be doing full prime stability run 12-24 hours.
> 
> 
> tpastu.jpg 340k .jpg file


+.85 in off-set??? thats NUTS! then again, your board has 4+2 power phase..so..i guess its ok when vdroop kicks in - but like many others here do...should play with turbo boost volts and as lil as off-set value as possible. i didnt feel that it was worth it to go 1.3v for an extra 100mhz.. as i'm sitting @ 1.28v now..for 4.5ghz.


----------



## Drivium

CPU: I7-3770k
Board: Asrock Extreme6 Z77
HS: Noctua D14

Question - my default multiplier shows x38 in Asrock Extreme Tuing Utility (even though bios shows auto) and ramps up to 3.9ish under load and down to about 3ghz when idle and volts usually around 1.15ish. When I change the multiplier to 45, it seems to stay near 4.5 forever. Is there any way I can have it idle at say 1.6 and ramp up to say 4.5 only when needed? I dont like the idea of always idling at 4.5ish with a constant 1.15v ~1.2v. I don't want full power all of the time - just access to it when demanded. New to OC'ing, so if this is a dumb question, be kind!

Things I've tried: Changing multiplier and upping cpu offset. Although, this probably has more to do with the turbo voltage, yea? I read the original post in it's entirety, but still feeling a little iffy about making certain mods. Only had my rig for 2 weeks...trying to tip toe into this OC thing and keep tweaks as modest as possible without cratering.


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drivium*
> 
> CPU: I7-3770k
> Board: Asrock Extreme6 Z77
> HS: Noctua D14
> Question - my default multiplier shows x38 in Asrock Extreme Tuing Utility (even though bios shows auto) and ramps up to 3.9ish under load and down to about 3ghz when idle and volts usually around 1.15ish. When I change the multiplier to 45, it seems to stay near 4.5 forever. Is there any way I can have it idle at say 1.6 and ramp up to say 4.5 only when needed? I dont like the idea of always idling at 4.5ish with a constant 1.15v ~1.2v. I don't want full power all of the time - just access to it when demanded. New to OC'ing, so if this is a dumb question, be kind!
> Things I've tried: Changing multiplier and upping cpu offset. Although, this probably has more to do with the turbo voltage, yea? I read the original post in it's entirety, but still feeling a little iffy about making certain mods. Only had my rig for 2 weeks...trying to tip toe into this OC thing and keep tweaks as modest as possible without cratering.


should be speedstep technology..and but i wouldnt mind 4.5ghz all the time! u dont really save much on the electricity bill anyway.







but yes, check out the guide on the 1st page, and check out your settings accordingly - should be speedstep and the volts - if its on fixed instead of offset - then it'll be on full power awlays. again, just compare it with the guided settings


----------



## Drivium

Quote:


> Set the CPU multiplier to 50. (Unless you got a perfect chip, then the computer will not boot for a couple of these multipliers.)
> Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Voltage to +0.004v.


Well, I tried setting the multiplier to 4.9 and it BSOD'd right away, so jumping right to 5ghz as a starting point seems pretty sketchy. This was in the "Green Overclocking" portion of the post. Then in the next portion "Starting Off" it says to go to 33ghz. I guess I dont' get why I'd start so high only to jump so far down in the next step...

My thinking in wanting this is that it SEEMS like sending the least voltage needed to the cpu on a regular basis may increase the run life of the cpu - false?

Speedstep is auto, I believe, as well as CPU. Does auto mean it's in "Fixed" mode? Sorry, at work so I'm fuzzy on what the settings say exactly. So in theory, all I should have to change is the multiplier (set to 4.5ghz) and change cpu mode to offset (offset of what v?) to achieve what I want? How do I know when to up the offset and when to up the turbo voltage?


----------



## jellybeans69

+0.085 not 0.85 (that'd be insane lol)

I can boot up @ 4.6 as low as ~0.035-0.055 offset, but 0.075-0.085 is needed for stability so i don't get any errors in first hours of prime either blends. Jump from what it needs to rise multi 46 to 47 is quite big though. In suicide runs i could boot up at 4.8 but no 4.9 yet. Weekend weather cast 7* Day/2*C Night outside, my room is coldest in apartment so i might get as low as 10-12*C Ambients in there.

I've benched few times with well known person as TaPaKaH







If i decide to delid my cpu might take it up for LN2 run too









Gonna be home in two hours, will be able to post batch number then.


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> +0.085 not 0.85 (that'd be insane lol)
> I can boot up @ 4.6 as low as ~0.035-0.055 offset, but 0.075-0.085 is needed for stability so i don't get any errors in first hours of prime either blends. Jump from what it needs to rise multi 46 to 47 is quite big though. In suicide runs i could boot up at 4.8 but no 4.9 yet. Weekend weather cast 7* Day/2*C Night outside, my room is coldest in apartment so i might get as low as 10-12*C Ambients in there.
> I've benched few times with well known person as TaPaKaH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i decide to delid my cpu might take it up for LN2 run too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be home in two hours, will be able to post batch number then.


well theres no point in recording batch numbers anymore as intel "copied" their setup in both of their chip facilities - like the exact samething..and its hard to based off batches now too..since that implementation - and simply because everychip is different..this is not like the core 2 days.


----------



## wilbur walsh

Hy, I have a general question:
I am not trying to achieve the maximum OC for my 3570k, i am fine with a moderate 4.2Ghz.

Wouldn't be the next step to evaluate how low of an VCore the system can tolerate without errors?
Ie.:
@[email protected] BIOS settings, the VCore is 1.072V
@[email protected] +0.004V, offset +0.005V and LLC3, it's 1.26V,

Right now I am running the system @4.2Ghz with Turbo +0.004V*, offset -*0.110V*, LLC3 at a total VCore of 1.112V and it's stable so far.
Is there a reason why you say that you shouldn't use negative offset voltage? I would assume that a lower VC means less power consumption and longer cpu life time?

*(I don't know what happens if you leave it on AUTO, does it do anything by itself?)


----------



## mat459

Hey guys, I followed the guide and got a nice overclock, 18 hrs p95 stable, but I was just wondering, according to CPU-Z, the offset voltage is varying, as expected, but the multiplier stays the same. Is that normal?


----------



## NotReadyYet

Hey All,

I was wondering what I should enable/disable in my bios settings to OC my 2600k. I am not looking to play with voltages so I am happy with a mild overclock. That being said, I know about the multipliers and how to tweak the CPU speed, I just need to know what should be enabled/disabled before I tweak the speed. Info on my rig can be found in my sig.

Thanks


----------



## Drivium

I am seeing posts mentioning a turbo multiplier - maybe my bios does not have this or maybe its named something else?

Advanced Turbo 30
Intel Turbo Boost Technology
Additional Turbo Voltage

These are the only references to turbo I'm seeing.

Pic of my bios screen: http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6089/ASRock%20Z77%20Extreme6%20BIOS%2004%20-%20OC%20Tweaker.png


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilbur walsh*
> 
> Hy, I have a general question:
> I am not trying to achieve the maximum OC for my 3570k, i am fine with a moderate 4.2Ghz.
> Wouldn't be the next step to evaluate how low of an VCore the system can tolerate without errors?
> Ie.:
> @[email protected] BIOS settings, the VCore is 1.072V
> @[email protected] +0.004V, offset +0.005V and LLC3, it's 1.26V,
> Right now I am running the system @4.2Ghz with Turbo +0.004V*, offset -*0.110V*, LLC3 at a total VCore of 1.112V and it's stable so far.
> Is there a reason why you say that you shouldn't use negative offset voltage? I would assume that a lower VC means less power consumption and longer cpu life time?
> *(I don't know what happens if you leave it on AUTO, does it do anything by itself?)


auto seems to be w/e the board feels that it needs to apply to the cpu in-order to haev it functioning at that speed @ that load. and pls define what have you done thus far to prove that its "stable"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Hey guys, I followed the guide and got a nice overclock, 18 hrs p95 stable, but I was just wondering, according to CPU-Z, the offset voltage is varying, as expected, but the multiplier stays the same. Is that normal?


no that is not normal, should check the "C states" in cpu configuration and speedstep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not ReadyYet*
> 
> Hey All,
> I was wondering what I should enable/disable in my bios settings to OC my 2600k. I am not looking to play with voltages so I am happy with a mild overclock. That being said, I know about the multipliers and how to tweak the CPU speed, I just need to know what should be enabled/disabled before I tweak the speed. Info on my rig can be found in my sig.
> Thanks


you should disable - anything that's power saving.. the guide on the front is EXTREMELY easy to follow..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drivium*
> 
> I am seeing posts mentioning a turbo multiplier - maybe my bios does not have this or maybe its named something else?
> Advanced Turbo 30
> Intel Turbo Boost Technology
> Additional Turbo Voltage
> These are the only references to turbo I'm seeing.
> Pic of my bios screen: http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6089/ASRock%20Z77%20Extreme6%20BIOS%2004%20-%20OC%20Tweaker.png


turbo multiplier??? nah, we have the same bios..or relatively the same - and multiplier option comes out when you set CPU ratio in non-auto mode. - where you can select the mutiplier..


----------



## Drivium

But that's the CPU multiplier, right? Not a turbo multiplier. Perhaps when people mention turbo multi, they mean cpu multi...


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not ReadyYet*
> 
> Hey All,
> I was wondering what I should enable/disable in my bios settings to OC my 2600k. I am not looking to play with voltages so I am happy with a mild overclock. That being said, I know about the multipliers and how to tweak the CPU speed, I just need to know what should be enabled/disabled before I tweak the speed. Info on my rig can be found in my sig.
> Thanks


You going to have to play with voltages, this is apart of overclocking. Before you start overclocking i would do some more reading and make sure you understand whats involved.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elito*
> 
> no that is not normal, should check the "C states" in cpu configuration and speedstep


Hmmm. The C states and speedstep all all correct according to the guide. What's really weird is that I tried changing the C states to fixed mode, and the voltage still varied with the CPU load, and the multiplier stayed the same.

Is it possible that the multiplier not changing is simply a glitch with CPU-Z not being fully compatible with Windows 8?


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You going to have to play with voltages, this is apart of overclocking. Before you start overclocking i would do some more reading and make sure you understand whats involved.


That should probably be explained a bit. With these z68 and z77 chip-sets, you cannot simply adjust the cpu multiplier independent of other settings, including cpu voltage. For example, if you go into your bios and manuallyonly increase the multiplier and nothing else, the chipset is designed to also automatically make other changes to bios settings, including increasing your cpu voltage or vcore. If you want to increase your multiplier and not increase your vcore, then you have to make changes in the bios and set a fixed vcore. But you still end up making voltage changes. There's no way to get around making voltage changes.

So lucky is spot on when he says that "you have to play with your voltages, this is a part of overclocking." In some way, shape, or form, voltage settings will be affected on this chipset when you overclock.

I think I have this right and I hope that it makes sense.

And like lucky says, read all you can about OCing first before you do anything.

marty


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wilbur walsh*
> 
> Hy, I have a general question:
> I am not trying to achieve the maximum OC for my 3570k, i am fine with a moderate 4.2Ghz.
> Wouldn't be the next step to evaluate how low of an VCore the system can tolerate without errors?
> Ie.:
> @[email protected] BIOS settings, the VCore is 1.072V
> @[email protected] +0.004V, offset +0.005V and LLC3, it's 1.26V,
> Right now I am running the system @4.2Ghz with Turbo +0.004V*, offset -*0.110V*, LLC3 at a total VCore of 1.112V and it's stable so far.
> Is there a reason why you say that you shouldn't use negative offset voltage? I would assume that a lower VC means less power consumption and longer cpu life time?
> *(I don't know what happens if you leave it on AUTO, does it do anything by itself?)


Its ok to run a negative offset but most people wont because w/ a 45 multi + you will most likely be in the positive offsets. For a 40 or 42 multi the voltage might be too high which is why your decreasing the voltage w/ a negative offset.

Where i think most people are stumbling is trying to balance two different offsets and being new to overclocking on top of this. My bios is slightly different but what i would recommend is stop trying to juggle two offsets. I would try leaving "Additional turbo voltage" on auto and then just use offset only. Offset will increase/decrease your idle and full load voltage at the same time which you will see in cpu-z.

The reason for Addition turbo voltage and Offset is so you can fine tune your voltages better then using offset only.

Dont leave your vcore on auto should always have this set to a specific value.

How long did you run P95?

Add your system to your sig, it makes it easier for people to help you.

I have the older bios


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Hmmm. The C states and speedstep all all correct according to the guide. What's really weird is that I tried changing the C states to fixed mode, and the voltage still varied with the CPU load, and the multiplier stayed the same.
> Is it possible that the multiplier not changing is simply a glitch with CPU-Z not being fully compatible with Windows 8?


You being on windows 8 is going to make it tuff because most here will be on 7. You might need to search google to see if there is any errors w/ win8 and cpu-z or if anyone else is having problems. You can always post your bios pics here in the thread so i can look at them.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You being on windows 8 is going to make it tuff because most here will be on 7. You might need to search google to see if there is any errors w/ win8 and cpu-z or if anyone else is having problems. You can always post your bios pics here in the thread so i can look at them.


FWIW, I''ve been using CPUID HWMonitor on an old laptop with a C2D cpu with the latest win8 RC running on a SSD, and it works fine. Nothing unusual, all readings consistent with previous readings from the program running under Vista.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> FWIW, I''ve been using CPUID HWMonitor on an old laptop with a C2D cpu with the latest win8 RC running on a SSD, and it works fine. Nothing unusual, all readings consistent with previous readings from the program running under Vista.


Right on







possibly something wrong in bios then


----------



## BeastRider

With regard to always running 100% (meaning always on ur max OC), just set the minimum processor state in power settings to a lower percentage (default is 100% if u used AXTU to OC or if ur in High Performance mode), I set mine to 1% so my CPU drops to the 1.6GHz mark when idle and gets to my 4700GHz OC when in full load.

Next I don't believe you have to set positive voltages on any other item except turbo and vcore. Mainly because I achieved my 24 hour stable 4.7GHz OC with negative offsets to both VTT and CPU PLL whenever I BSOD'd or whenever programs started crashing. I'm sitting at x47 multiplier with 1.355-1.360v at around 85-95 degrees in prime. Settings in BIOS are based on this thread, didn't have to change anything in BIOS. Used AXTU to tweak voltages on the fly.

Wanna try 4.8 but tried it and programs started crashing immediately after starting prime. No idea if + offsets to CPU PLL and VTT will help me reach 4.8. Honestly my temps are pretty high as it is so I'll probably stay at 4.7 stable..


----------



## wilbur walsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elito*
> 
> auto seems to be w/e the board feels that it needs to apply to the cpu in-order to haev it functioning at that speed @ that load. and pls define what have you done thus far to prove that its "stable"


PrimeTest (as written in the OP) stable over 2h, Prime small ffts stable over 6h and some gaming... But I am not finished yet, still trying lower Vcores...


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Thanks a lot!

OCing my 2500K on a AsRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3.

I've hit a wall, I havent messed with PLL voltage, but I've managed 4.8Ghz stable with 0.102 Additional Turbo Voltage. I was trying to reach 5.0Ghz but I couldnt even boot my computer with 4.9Ghz. I've even tried bumping it to 0.215 with 4.9Ghz but it would always freeze on Windows loading screen.

Anyone have any clues to help me out here?

Edit: I was reaching 1.384v with Load Line level 3 and the Additional Turbo Voltage of 0.102 (as I mentioned above) and the package temp reached 72C. So I thought I still had some room for improvement.


----------



## Conspiracy

so what is the highest possible OC for a non-k CPU. my mobo claims to have this:



after the Fold-a-Thon completes tonight, what should i set my goal to for the next level to try and get to? im at 4GHz now. so maybe like 4.3? i cant imagine ill be able to get too high since all the fans i have are low noise fans which do a great job but dont cool and move hot air out of my case nearly as fast as high performance fans









not sure if there are different levels people usually jump. but right now my multiplier is 40 obviously. i was thinking maybe attempt either 4.3 or 4.5. i think if i am even capable of doing 4.5 through bios that would probably be the highest i would go on my rig and its cooling setup anyway lol


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> With regard to always running 100% (meaning always on ur max OC), just set the minimum processor state in power settings to a lower percentage (default is 100% if u used AXTU to OC or if ur in High Performance mode), I set mine to 1% so my CPU drops to the 1.6GHz mark when idle and gets to my 4700GHz OC when in full load.


+Rep Sir! That was it!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> so what is the highest possible OC for a non-k CPU. my mobo claims to have this:
> 
> after the Fold-a-Thon completes tonight, what should i set my goal to for the next level to try and get to? im at 4GHz now. so maybe like 4.3? i cant imagine ill be able to get too high since all the fans i have are low noise fans which do a great job but dont cool and move hot air out of my case nearly as fast as high performance fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if there are different levels people usually jump. but right now my multiplier is 40 obviously. i was thinking maybe attempt either 4.3 or 4.5. i think if i am even capable of doing 4.5 through bios that would probably be the highest i would go on my rig and its cooling setup anyway lol


AFAIK the highest multiplier you can get on a Non-K is 6 bins(6X) above your max Turbo multiplier(so on a 3570 it is 38X, on a 3770 it is 39X). So the most you can get it probably 45X->4.5Ghz without touching BLCK.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> AFAIK the highest multiplier you can get on a Non-K is 6 bins(6X) above your max Turbo multiplier(so on a 3570 it is 38X, on a 3770 it is 39X). So the most you can get it probably 45X->4.5Ghz without touching BLCK.


yeah i dont want to touch BLCK. ill try 4.5 this weekend and see if its a possibility


----------



## Drivium

Follow up - I figured out my prob. Asrock extreme tuning utility had taken over control of my power settings in windows. I changed it back to "power saving mode" and did all my config through the bios.

I can hardly believe what I'm seeing... I appear to have a stable 4.8ghz w/VCORE: 1.200v-1.210v and a VID of 1.2009 - 1.2159

I passed Intel Burn Test on "Very High" settings and ran Prime95 all night with no errors. Temps sat right around 70c. I also have it set up to idle down to 1.6ghz. Can someone look at my settings and tell me if this is a flook or if I've set something that's going to hose me later? thx


----------



## Lucky 23

That vcore seems way to low for a 48 multi.

Spread spectrum can be disabled

Powerlimits can be taken off auto. Some put them at a maximum value, im running both of mine at 250

Core current limit can be taken off auto. Some use maximum value, i have mine set at 200

I wouldnt use the overclocking utility, do your overclocking in bios

The first page stated to have power saving disabled

Everything else looks good. What do you have your C-states set at?


----------



## BeastRider

What would you guys say is a safe voltage for 3570K? I mean guide says 1.5v but that seems really high. I'm at 4.7GHz @ 1.36v right now with load temps at 82-90 degrees. Wanna try get to 4.8 or higher, you guys think it would be safe or should I just keep the 4.7GHz? I'm already stable 24/7 with my OC so IDK. What do you guys think?


----------



## Lucky 23

I think your kind of pushing it at 90c since most like staying under 85c.


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> What would you guys say is a safe voltage for 3570K? I mean guide says 1.5v but that seems really high. I'm at 4.7GHz @ 1.36v right now with load temps at 82-90 degrees. Wanna try get to 4.8 or higher, you guys think it would be safe or should I just keep the 4.7GHz? I'm already stable 24/7 with my OC so IDK. What do you guys think?


i feel that a 10-15C cieling is good..so 90C would be my absolute max. also, EXTREMELY NUB question - how are you guys taking pics of UEFI??? sure doesn't seem like a picture taken by a camera..


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elito*
> 
> i feel that a 10-15C cieling is good..so 90C would be my absolute max. also, EXTREMELY NUB question - how are you guys taking pics of UEFI??? sure doesn't seem like a picture taken by a camera..


Plug in a flash drive formatted to fat32, and press f12.

Think there's a bit more to it then that, if someone wants to elaborate...


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I think your kind of pushing it at 90c since most like staying under 85c.


Yeah that's what I thought. I'm at around 82-85 most of the time, hit 90 when it's the hottest time of day. I live in the tropics so it gets pretty hot. The heat is what's stopping me from getting to 4.8GHz. Meh maybe Ima stay at 4.7 due to the heat. The processor can take up to 105 degrees anyway so I THINK I'm pretty safe. lol


----------



## midimagician

Hey guys,

I've got a 2500k running on an Extreme4 Gen3, and I'm following this guide to a T, as it's my first overclock. I'm approaching the 50 multiplier mark for the first test, and am wondering if there's something I'm doing wrong. It's passed 5 minutes of Prime95 no problem, and I haven't messed with literally any setting except the multiplier, as stated in the guide. If there's something I overlooked, if you could point me in the right direction, that would be great.


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachmanowicz*
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> OCing my 2500K on a AsRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3.
> I've hit a wall, I havent messed with PLL voltage, but I've managed 4.8Ghz stable with 0.102 Additional Turbo Voltage. I was trying to reach 5.0Ghz but I couldnt even boot my computer with 4.9Ghz. I've even tried bumping it to 0.215 with 4.9Ghz but it would always freeze on Windows loading screen.
> Anyone have any clues to help me out here?
> Edit: I was reaching 1.384v with Load Line level 3 and the Additional Turbo Voltage of 0.102 (as I mentioned above) and the package temp reached 72C. So I thought I still had some room for improvement.


Any help here?

PS: I've done everything by the book, as per the guide instructed me. The C states are set like it instructed me to for the Offset mode (C1E enabled and the rest disabled). VTT and PLL voltages are set on Auto, maybe I could change 'em around also I could enable PLL Overvoltage (which has been disabled so far). How about Offset Voltage? Should it be +0.005 and thats that? Thanks!


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midimagician*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I've got a 2500k running on an Extreme4 Gen3, and I'm following this guide to a T, as it's my first overclock. I'm approaching the 50 multiplier mark for the first test, and am wondering if there's something I'm doing wrong. It's passed 5 minutes of Prime95 no problem, and I haven't messed with literally any setting except the multiplier, as stated in the guide. If there's something I overlooked, if you could point me in the right direction, that would be great.


It looks like youve got an amazing CPU! Just check the temps on HWMonitor and the voltage on CPU-Z (there you can also confirm that its reaching 5Ghz) or something... if it's all withinthe limits then u should just be happy about it.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nachmanowicz*
> 
> Any help here?
> PS: I've done everything by the book, as per the guide instructed me. The C states are set like it instructed me to for the Offset mode (C1E enabled and the rest disabled). VTT and PLL voltages are set on Auto, maybe I could change 'em around also I could enable PLL Overvoltage (which has been disabled so far). How about Offset Voltage? Should it be +0.005 and thats that? Thanks!


PLL Overvoltage.

Almost *always* needed 4.7GHz and up.









Without it you won't get past the boot screen.


----------



## midimagician

I do not have PLL overvoltage, and I am at 49 multiplier, just got my first bluescreen at x48 without any adjustments to turbo boost? Am I really just that fortunate?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Yeah that's what I thought. I'm at around 82-85 most of the time, hit 90 when it's the hottest time of day. I live in the tropics so it gets pretty hot. The heat is what's stopping me from getting to 4.8GHz. Meh maybe Ima stay at 4.7 due to the heat. The processor can take up to 105 degrees anyway so I THINK I'm pretty safe. lol


searching around on here i see people saying 90c is max. Maybe search around on here( outside the Asrock thread) and see what temps other members are hitting at a 47 or 48 multi.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> PLL Overvoltage.
> Almost *always* needed 4.7GHz and up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without it you won't get past the boot screen.


I've actually UNDERvolted my PLL whenever I got crashing issues. Never had booting issues really. At 4.7GHz with a 3570K so IDK if I overvolted my PLL if that means I can achieve higher clocks, say 5GHz which is even rarer for Ivy Bridge. Think my CPU would probably melt though lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> searching around on here i see people saying 90c is max. Maybe search around on here( outside the Asrock thread) and see what temps other members are hitting at a 47 or 48 multi.


Yeah I think my temps are gonna be a little higher naturally just because of the ambient temperature where I'm from. I'm from the tropics where it gets pretty hot. It's the temps that are stopping me from trying to get higher..


----------



## Zaraky

Right now, I've been busy with school... so couldn't much benching. So tonight I'll be letting prime run for the whole night till morning, the highest temp @ 4400 with 1.248v is 96C after 30min and no hardware failure.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> Right now, I've been busy with school... so couldn't much benching. So tonight I'll be letting prime run for the whole night till morning, the highest temp @ 4400 with 1.248v is 96C after 30min and no hardware failure.


That seems pretty hot, you're only at 1.25v and hitting the same temps as I am @ 1.36v. I heard 3770K gets hotter than the i5 counterparts (3570K) but I think those temps are still too high. Are you using a stock cooler? I suggest getting an aftermarket cooler before overclocking.


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> That seems pretty hot, you're only at 1.25v and hitting the same temps as I am @ 1.36v. I heard 3770K gets hotter than the i5 counterparts (3570K) but I think those temps are still too high. Are you using a stock cooler? I suggest getting an aftermarket cooler before overclocking.


Using Noctua D14... in a silverstone ft02 case, fan are on max right now and still hit 96C as max.


----------



## Lucky 23

You might need to reseat your heatsink, it shouldnt be getting that hot.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> Using Noctua D14... in a silverstone ft02 case, fan are on max right now and still hit 96C as max.


That can't be right. Tried reapplying thermal paste? At those voltages you can get a higher overclock if you can lower temps down a bit. Where are you from?


----------



## jellybeans69

As others said that seems kind of high, as people already mentioned try reseating your noctua/re-applying tpaste (what method of applying are you using?) , also what are the ambients?

I'm running similar voltages to yours 1.248-1.264 under load (1.312 idle) / 1.832 pll @ 4.6, and during prime large-ftt's temps never come to 90 (more like 85'ish after 1-4 hours) under my CM EVO.


----------



## MFarkha

Do you guys monitor the "Package" temperature reading in HWMonitor when overclockign? I'm asking because my cores are about 2 - 13 degrees coolor than the "Package" temperature and I'm not sure if thats normal.

Some info:
CPU i5-3570k: 4.5 GHZ @ 1.220
Cooling: 212 Hyper Evo
Idling temp: 10-20 C
Full load temp: Mid-High 50's, Low 60's (Cores 1-4) but "Package" temp anywhere from High 50's to Low 70's (random spikes it seems then it comes back down)

I read somewhere that the package temp is the IHS temperature. So maybe I installed my heatsink wrong. As its sitting more on the left side of the cpu than the right side (not alot maybe like 1-2 mm of the IHS is exposed a bit on the right side, I'll have to take closer measurments at home)

Thoughts?


----------



## Dsrt

Ive set everything in the bios as said in the tutorial @ 1st page. My offset is -0.055 (yes its minus), turbo voltage +0.004. Im running Fractal Design Define R4 with full case fan setup. CPU cooler is Silver Arrow SB-E, using pull - pull - push setup with stock fans @ pull and Akasa Viper pushing (Getting better temps with the additional Akasa Viper). Ive applied the thermal compound and reseated the cooler and still Im getting this high temperatures. What should I do or are these normal temps for this OC?


----------



## Conspiracy

so i was stable at 4GHz. i realize i cant go crazy high with a non-k but im confused as what is going on when i try to go faster

im seeing some people say that i would be able to max out at 45 for my multiplier and some saying 43. when in bios when i set it to 45 and press enter it changes it to 43. if i try 50 (just to test) it still goes to 43.

soo, i set it to 43 and my CPU voltage at 1.17 (iirc) and realtemp and CPU-z are saying im only at 41 for my multiplier and 4.1GHz what am i missing that it will let me set my multiplier to 43 yet only do 41 multi giving me 4.1GHz. i dont want to mess with the BLCK

starting to think that maybe the max is 41 for my multi but doesnt explain when i try to go higher my bios auto-corrects to 43 yet doesnt let me actually get 43


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dsrt*
> 
> 
> Ive set everything in the bios as said in the tutorial @ 1st page. My offset is -0.055 (yes its minus), turbo voltage +0.004. Im running Fractal Design Define R4 with full case fan setup. CPU cooler is Silver Arrow SB-E, using pull - pull - push setup with stock fans @ pull and Akasa Viper pushing (Getting better temps with the additional Akasa Viper). Ive applied the thermal compound and reseated the cooler and still Im getting this high temperatures. What should I do or are these normal temps for this OC?


at those volts - 1.224 - high 70's ~ 80C is normal. nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dsrt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elito*
> 
> at those volts - 1.224 - high 70's ~ 80C is normal. nothing to worry about.


Yeah seems like that, just tested Prime95 45mins blend and my temps wont even go over 70c, seems that ITB hits alot harder.


----------



## Drivium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> That vcore seems way to low for a 48 multi.
> Spread spectrum can be disabled
> Powerlimits can be taken off auto. Some put them at a maximum value, im running both of mine at 250
> Core current limit can be taken off auto. Some use maximum value, i have mine set at 200
> I wouldnt use the overclocking utility, do your overclocking in bios
> The first page stated to have power saving disabled
> Everything else looks good. What do you have your C-states set at?


Yea, i knew that about the powersaving feature. I wanted for my system to be able to idle down to 1.6 and leaving this enabled seemed to allow that. Is there any harm in the settings I have? If not, I'm thinking I should leave it alone because it seems to working great.


----------



## Lucky 23

What allows it to idle at 1.6ghz is having Speedstep and C1e enabled. The other C-states are what put the cpu into a deep sleep but this can cause instability so this is why these are disabled.

Well i dont think there is really any reason to. Your not going to save power when overclocking so there is really no point.

"Power Saving Mode: Disabled
~If this option is not shown then don't worry about it.
~No power saving when trying to overclock.
~This is a proprietary feature from ASRock and simply lowers your Vcore by 0.1v to "save power"."


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dsrt*
> 
> 
> Ive set everything in the bios as said in the tutorial @ 1st page. My offset is -0.055 (yes its minus), turbo voltage +0.004. Im running Fractal Design Define R4 with full case fan setup. CPU cooler is Silver Arrow SB-E, using pull - pull - push setup with stock fans @ pull and Akasa Viper pushing (Getting better temps with the additional Akasa Viper). Ive applied the thermal compound and reseated the cooler and still Im getting this high temperatures. What should I do or are these normal temps for this OC?


Your at a -0.05 offset but if you change to a 45 multi you will probably be at a +0.05 or higher. It doesnt seem too bad, ivy's know to run hot but obviously something was wrong w/ you heatsink because now your max is in the low 80's compared to the 90's before.


----------



## Drivium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What allows it to idle at 1.6ghz is having Speedstep and C1e enabled. The other C-states are what put the cpu into a deep sleep but this can cause instability so this is why these are disabled.
> Well i dont think there is really any reason to. Your not going to save power when overclocking so there is really no point.
> "Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> ~If this option is not shown then don't worry about it.
> ~No power saving when trying to overclock.
> ~This is a proprietary feature from ASRock and simply lowers your Vcore by 0.1v to "save power"."


Ok, I'll give it a shot and see if anything changes.


----------



## Nachmanowicz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> PLL Overvoltage.
> Almost *always* needed 4.7GHz and up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without it you won't get past the boot screen.


Thanks will try it and also lowering the PLL voltage itself. I can't do it now cause I'm spending the weekend at my gf's. But it'll be first thing I do once I get home!


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> As others said that seems kind of high, as people already mentioned try reseating your noctua/re-applying tpaste (what method of applying are you using?) , also what are the ambients?
> I'm running similar voltages to yours 1.248-1.264 under load (1.312 idle) / 1.832 pll @ 4.6, and during prime large-ftt's temps never come to 90 (more like 85'ish after 1-4 hours) under my CM EVO.


I've already resetted my noctua d14 using what the guide say... well to the best of my knowledge lol... cleaned the cpu with alcohool, same for the noctua, put some more thermal paste, put the noctua over ti to fit the 2 crew hole, tightened one 2 turn each side until it was tightened completly and i couldnt tight it more. Maybe it's too tight? lol


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> I've already resetted my noctua d14 using what the guide say... well to the best of my knowledge lol... cleaned the cpu with alcohool, same for the noctua, put some more thermal paste, put the noctua over ti to fit the 2 crew hole, tightened one 2 turn each side until it was tightened completly and i couldnt tight it more. Maybe it's too tight? lol


Maybe too much thermal paste. The thermal conductivity of the paste is lower than direct contact between the cpu and heatsink. If you put too much paste, you'll increase thermal resistance and end up transferring heat inefficiently. The less thermal paste you can get away with, the better.

Also, mounting the heatsink tight would help temps. If temps are still bad, try use less paste.


----------



## Saiyansnake

I installed my new gear last night







Bye bye AMD, hello Intel. Now time to overclock


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Maybe too much thermal paste. The thermal conductivity of the paste is lower than direct contact between the cpu and heatsink. If you put too much paste, you'll increase thermal resistance and end up transferring heat inefficiently. The less thermal paste you can get away with, the better.
> Also, mounting the heatsink tight would help temps. If temps are still bad, try use less paste.


What's tyhe right amount of thermal paaste? a little pea? Man the cpu cooler is actually the hardest thing I've had to install lol. Just rreeinstalling it once scare m but now ... guess I have to do it again...


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> What's tyhe right amount of thermal paaste? a little pea? Man the cpu cooler is actually the hardest thing I've had to install lol. Just rreeinstalling it once scare m but now ... guess I have to do it again...


A little pea, or grain of rice should do the trick. =]

Hope it turns out better, Good luck


----------



## EnoBiko

FINALLY figured out my problem with the computer not coming out of sleep mode: the Gigabyte 7770 GHz Edition needed a freakin' BIOS update! My Norton 360 identified the BIOS update file as a virus, I had to circumvent that... Now that that's fixed, I was able to do a "green overclock" to 4.0 GHz with a 0.005 offset and 0.008 turbo, running Prime95 for over 24 hours. Pretty please for little work!
Also, I changed my memory from "Auto" to XMP Profile 1, and went from 666 to 800, like it's supposed to be.
Now, to try for a higher overclock with more voltage, I'm aiming for 4.5-4.6 GHz, but last I tried, temps got to 82 with an offset of 0.10 at 4.6, and Prime95 failed after 40 minutes. I'm not sure I want to press too close to 90 by going higher on the voltage on my 3570K... I tried to use a thin layer of TIM with my Hyper 212 Plus... Maybe I need to re-do it.
One issue... My fans. I changed them from full on to Auto, left the trigger temp at 50 degrees... but the fans always run at 1850-1909 for the CPU, and around 1080 for the System fan. I have a Z77 Pro3 board, with the latest BIOS. Any ideas what I'm missing? What speeds should I expect at idle and at load?

Dean


----------



## ZTen

Hey guys

Followed the OP the best I could

I have the ofset at -0.020
and turbo at +0.004

anything you guys see from the results that I should be worried about.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## BeastRider

Okay I just noticed something (IDK if you guys already know this but I'm gonna share it anyway). So I ran PRIME95 error/crash/BSOD free for more than 24 hours with my OC of 4.7GHz @ 1.360v with undervolted PLL/VTT when I had to (due to BSODs). Even if I was successful with prime, whenever I game for about 30 mins-1 hour the game would crash. A game on full screen (Dishonored) would crash whenever I'd alt+tab and after every loading screen. I always thought it was my GPU overclock doing this so I set my GPU to default, and it still crashed.

After checking event logs, I noticed I was having a lot of WHEA warnings regarding core corrections or something, this is another thing I'm wondering about, is it normal to have these warnings in event viewer? Anyway, what I had to do was increase my voltage even further (which I didn't wanna do since 1.36v seemed like a pretty high overvolt in itself) until the crashing went away. Now I am sitting at 1.38v with my same OC of 4.7GHz.

Thing is I'm wondering if I should try increasing PLL or VTT voltage instead of my vcore since what I did in my overclock was undervolt PLL and VTT. The problem with trying this route is that since I found out I can't really rely on PRIME for stability anymore, I'd have to overclock then play till I crash and repeat process. This is a lot harder and takes a lot more time, especially if I have to repeat my overclock.

Right now I haven't crashed even when I rapidly alt+tab which was crashing Dishonored before. But I'm still having these "WHEA" warning in event viewer regarding core correction. Are the WHEA warning normal? And do you guys think the game crashes are caused by undervolted PLL/VTT rather than lack of vcore?

Any inputs are welcome, especially if you've experienced this before. Thanks.


----------



## Lucky 23

Not sure one the PLL/VTT but if your video cards overclock wasnt stable you would get lock ups not system crashes.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Not sure one the PLL/VTT but if your video cards overclock wasnt stable you would get lock ups not system crashes.


Nah, I set it to default and the crashes still happened. Reduced processor OC to 4.6 and everything was A-OK. I don't wanna go down to 4.6 for my OC though since I know 4.7GHz can happen since I can do PRIME 24 hours+ with no issues..Thinking if it's due to PLL/VTT voltage..I'm probably gonna leave it at 1.376v for now since that seems stable..Would like lower vcore though..Temps are at 85 while gaming, at 90's with prime.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea im saying its not your video card cuz if your cpu was at stock and your gpu overclock wasnt stable you get lockups. When your GPU isnt stable you will get lockup and when your Video ram is overclocked to much you get artifacts. So its definitely something w/ the cpu


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea im saying its not your video card cuz if your cpu was at stock and your gpu overclock wasnt stable you get lockups. When your GPU isnt stable you will get lockup and when your Video ram is overclocked to much you get artifacts. So its definitely something w/ the cpu


Yeah sorry misread ur post. My GPU OC is another (quite disappointing) story. 1230/7000 is all she can muster. Well for now my games haven't crashed but do you think 1.376v is too much for a 4.7GHz OC on 3570K?


----------



## Gauvi

Here's my current build
- i5 3570k (watercooled with a custom loop)
- Fatality Professional-M
- Corsair Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9W 16GB (4x4GB) sticks (the white ones certified DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2N at 1.35v)

I have followed the guide to the letter and managed to get some nice overclocks but am still having trouble to get it stable.

My settings:
- everything as the guide says
- CPU core voltage to offset mode
- C-states to offset mode
- CPU LLC level 2
- the only difference being DRAM voltage set to 1.35v

For example, at 4.7 GHz:
- vcore is 1.3511v (turbo offset is +0.070v)
- coretemp reports 70 80 77 79

However, I can only run P95 with a custom test for about 30~40 mins until one worker thread fails
If I try to game with such settings (Guild Wars 2), the game crashes after about 5 mins. The core temps never go past 60 degrees though.

I already tried adding more vcore (from 0.062 to 0.066 and finally, 0.070) but it didn't seem to make much of a difference so I was wondering if there was some other settings I could fiddle with, such as the CPU PLL.
However, my board doesn't allow undervolting the PLL. The only available settings are Auto, 1.8v, 1.85v, 1.9v 1.95v and none seem to make much of a difference either (I didn't try 1.95v though since max recommended voltage seems to be 1.89v)

I also checked my memory since other apps would crash randomly. After 6 hours of memtestx86, no errors, everything passed OK.

I noticed later that the DRAM speed was set to DDR3-1333, despite certified for 1600. If I load the XMP profile, it is set correctly to 1600 but P95 would fail after 10s.
If I set the values manually, I get the same results: P95 fails early on.
I tried adding more voltage to the memory, it seems to last longer around 1.4v but P95 would still fail after about 30~40 mins.

I should also mention that I got some BSODs out of all the tests I did, most were 0x101 and by adding more vcore, it went away.
However, I did get a 0x50 error code at some point and am not sure how much I should change the VTT to reflect this.

Anyone have any ideas ?


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gauvi*
> 
> Here's my current build
> - i5 3570k (watercooled with a custom loop)
> - Fatality Professional-M
> - Corsair Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9W 16GB (4x4GB) sticks (the white ones certified DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2N at 1.35v)
> I have followed the guide to the letter and managed to get some nice overclocks but am still having trouble to get it stable.
> My settings:
> - everything as the guide says
> - CPU core voltage to offset mode
> - C-states to offset mode
> - CPU LLC level 2
> - the only difference being DRAM voltage set to 1.35v
> For example, at 4.7 GHz:
> - vcore is 1.3511v (turbo offset is +0.070v)
> - coretemp reports 70 80 77 79
> However, I can only run P95 with a custom test for about 30~40 mins until one worker thread fails
> If I try to game with such settings (Guild Wars 2), the game crashes after about 5 mins. The core temps never go past 60 degrees though.
> I already tried adding more vcore (from 0.062 to 0.066 and finally, 0.070) but it didn't seem to make much of a difference so I was wondering if there was some other settings I could fiddle with, such as the CPU PLL.
> However, my board doesn't allow undervolting the PLL. The only available settings are Auto, 1.8v, 1.85v, 1.9v 1.95v and none seem to make much of a difference either (I didn't try 1.95v though since max recommended voltage seems to be 1.89v)
> I also checked my memory since other apps would crash randomly. After 6 hours of memtestx86, no errors, everything passed OK.
> I noticed later that the DRAM speed was set to DDR3-1333, despite certified for 1600. If I load the XMP profile, it is set correctly to 1600 but P95 would fail after 10s.
> If I set the values manually, I get the same results: P95 fails early on.
> I tried adding more voltage to the memory, it seems to last longer around 1.4v but P95 would still fail after about 30~40 mins.
> I should also mention that I got some BSODs out of all the tests I did, most were 0x101 and by adding more vcore, it went away.
> However, I did get a 0x50 error code at some point and am not sure how much I should change the VTT to reflect this.
> Anyone have any ideas ?


well oc'ing with 4 dimms is always harder than with 2 Dimms of ram - since the IMC needs to work harder - also, why aren't the [email protected] 1.5? are yours specifically [email protected] 1.35v???


----------



## EnoBiko

Gauvi,
If you set your memory to the XMS profile (1600), then run the CPU at stock speed... does then pass Prime95? If so, then it isn't your memory.
I think that even with water cooling and a big dose of voltage, you may not be able to OC to 4.7. The highest I've been able to do (on air) so far is 4.5, with an offset of 0.085. The last I tried 4.6 with an offset of 0.010, I was not able to run Prime95 past 15 minutes or so, and temps got into the low 80's. Try lowering your multiplier and seeing if you can get Prime95 to complete at least an hour, before upping the multiplier and offset voltage. Are you using regular offset, or turbo offset, or both? My turbo remains +0.008, I'm just adding the regular offset on mine. I'm in the middle of testing now, and not positive that is the correct way to do it. So, take my advice with a grain of salt. But, I don't expect over 4.6 with a 3570K (water cooling may or may not make a difference here...)

Dean


----------



## Gauvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elito*
> 
> well oc'ing with 4 dimms is always harder than with 2 Dimms of ram - since the IMC needs to work harder - also, why aren't the [email protected] 1.5? are yours specifically [email protected] 1.35v???


Yes, they are certified to work at 1.35v. They can take more, which is the purpose I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnoBiko*
> 
> Gauvi,
> If you set your memory to the XMS profile (1600), then run the CPU at stock speed... does then pass Prime95? If so, then it isn't your memory.
> I think that even with water cooling and a big dose of voltage, you may not be able to OC to 4.7. The highest I've been able to do (on air) so far is 4.5, with an offset of 0.085. The last I tried 4.6 with an offset of 0.010, I was not able to run Prime95 past 15 minutes or so, and temps got into the low 80's. Try lowering your multiplier and seeing if you can get Prime95 to complete at least an hour, before upping the multiplier and offset voltage. Are you using regular offset, or turbo offset, or both? My turbo remains +0.008, I'm just adding the regular offset on mine. I'm in the middle of testing now, and not positive that is the correct way to do it. So, take my advice with a grain of salt. But, I don't expect over 4.6 with a 3570K (water cooling may or may not make a difference here...)
> Dean


With the XMS profile at 1600, CPU at stock speed, I tried running P95 today but it failed all the same








Adding more voltage to the memory, it still fails though it takes longer to do so.
I'm thinking the memory and my motherboard are having some compatibility issues, which is why I tried to fiddle with the ram voltage and VTT a little bit but I'm not exactly sure how to handle those.
Also, I'm only using the turbo offset. The regular offset is set to the first available increment.

I'll try your suggestion tomorrow while I'm off to work: I'll set the multiplier to 40 and start from there.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gauvi*
> 
> Yes, they are certified to work at 1.35v. They can take more, which is the purpose I guess.
> With the XMS profile at 1600, CPU at stock speed, I tried running P95 today but it failed all the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding more voltage to the memory, it still fails though it takes longer to do so.
> I'm thinking the memory and my motherboard are having some compatibility issues, which is why I tried to fiddle with the ram voltage and VTT a little bit but I'm not exactly sure how to handle those.
> Also, I'm only using the turbo offset. The regular offset is set to the first available increment.
> I'll try your suggestion tomorrow while I'm off to work: I'll set the multiplier to 40 and start from there.


The maximum overclock in any cpu/gpu always lies in luck of draw. In you're case I'd say try getting a stable OC with a lower multiplier before going any higher. You're ram is also quite different as it is a low-voltage edition. Again overclocking with 4 DIMMS will also make it harder plus not having the option to underclock PLL will also limit your OC quite a bit.

I'm at 4.7GHz @ 1.376vcore with my 3570K and Corsair H100. My temps are about 80-85 degrees gaming and 90-95 when running prime. In my experience, you can be stable in PRIME but not in gaming/regular use. I was stable in prime with 1.36v but my games would crash (GW2) so I had to keep increasing turbo vcore till it got stable. Now my final voltage is 1.376.

What I did to get my OC was fiddle ONLY with turbo core UNLESS I get a vcore related BSOD in which case I increase static (non-turbo) vcore by 1 increment. I also got BSODs related to both VTT and PLL (using the guide's BSOD list of course) and UNDERCLOCKED them by 1 increment, usually this would take away the BSOD, if not, I decrease it again by 1 increment. I think my PLL is at 1.075v with my VTT at 1.086 or something.

Hope this helps and I can post screenshots of my voltages in AXTU if you want. My BIOS settings are the same as the guide says.


----------



## Deaks2

Stable at 4.4 Ghz with 1.28 vCore. 4.5 Ghz is possible but I am lazy.


----------



## zamdam

Hey guys... I need some help getting past 4.5ghz. I have tried raising my boost voltage to .065 at 4.6ghz and it will not pass P95. The max temps so far are at.. 63.75.72.62. That's like 4 minutes of P95.. I have matched my settings to this guide to the T.. The only thing I have change is the PLL Voltage to 1.89 and raised the boost voltage to .065.. I guess I can keep going with the boost voltage a little further..

Edit..
CPU-z is reporting a Core voltages of 1.288. 1.296 and 1.304

That's with my boost voltage at .080 and LLC at level 2
72.86.81.72 temps
That's 10 minutes of p95.
What do you guys think?

Thanks for the help

I think I'm actually getting it close to stable at 4.6. Now it's time for 4.7


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamdam*
> 
> Hey guys... I need some help getting past 4.5ghz. I have tried raising my boost voltage to .065 at 4.6ghz and it will not pass P95. The max temps so far are at.. 63.75.72.62. That's like 4 minutes of P95.. I have matched my settings to this guide to the T.. The only thing I have change is the PLL Voltage to 1.89 and raised the boost voltage to .065.. I guess I can keep going with the boost voltage a little further..
> Edit..
> CPU-z is reporting a Core voltages of 1.288. 1.296 and 1.304
> That's with my boost voltage at .080 and LLC at level 2
> 72.86.81.72 temps
> That's 10 minutes of p95.
> What do you guys think?
> Thanks for the help
> I think I'm actually getting it close to stable at 4.6. Now it's time for 4.7


Just keep increasing turbo vcore till no more core errors occur in prime. Good luck with 4.7


----------



## misterD

I overclocked my 3770k to a mild 4.2Ghz, under load the vcore maxes out at 1.104v and i have a max temp of 74°. Is this okay? I have a Silencio 550 chassis so there is not much cooling


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misterD*
> 
> I overclocked my 3770k to a mild 4.2Ghz, under load the vcore maxes out at 1.104v and i have a max temp of 74°. Is this okay? I have a Silencio 550 chassis so there is not much cooling
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1098782/width/500/height/1000


Numbers look good.

Although, I would not call anything stable until Prime95 Blend mode has been ran for AT LEAST 30min bare minimum. Unless you don't mind a couple BSOD a week, I would always do an hour test.

I ran my old machine at 4GHz (huge overclock) on a 30min test and it only BSOD about once every 2 weeks for 2 years.


----------



## EnoBiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misterD*
> 
> I overclocked my 3770k to a mild 4.2Ghz, under load the vcore maxes out at 1.104v and i have a max temp of 74°. Is this okay? I have a Silencio 550 chassis so there is not much cooling


Very safe, I'd say, if "under load" is Prime95. I ran Prime95 for 24 hours at 4.0 GHz, 1.142v under load, max temp of 68. (But, this is also a 3570K, not quite the same as yours.) At 4.5GHz with an offset of 0.085, my vcore was 1.256 and my temps went up to 81 (I think that was 3 hrs. 45min). When I tried for 4.6 GHz, my temps went to 89, my vcore was... 1.3-something, I think I ran an offset of 0.105. I only ran that for a short while, 90 is about as high a temp as you want under testing, and I didn't want to leave it for hours unattended, in case it got _over_ 90. I know, we have a few degrees of leeway... right? But, I would rather see if I can get the temps down before pushing it. Maybe I'll check my TIM application, it MAY be a bit too thick... or maybe I could try some better TIM than what Cooler Master provided. I also don't like adding that much offset voltage to an Ivy Bridge. But, I'm still learning...

Anyhow, you could push it further, but keep it below 90 degrees. You might be able to do 4.7GHz on a 3770 with good cooling, but you may have to settle for a bit lower if your case isn't good at cooling. Go slowly... I make a bet 4.4 is possible with your setup, maybe more, depending on how much heat you can dissipate.


----------



## BeastRider

Get a decent cooler so you can max it out. I'm just itching for 4.8 on mine but I'm already at 1.376v and 85 degrees. :|


----------



## NorKris

is this overclocking guide good for asrock 1155 z77 extreme 6 mobo too?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> is this overclocking guide good for asrock 1155 z77 extreme 6 mobo too?


Yup. It's applicable for all boards actually. Just the labeling and other features might be different but the concept remains the same.


----------



## NotReadyYet

I am new to OC'ing and I have been trying to find a sweet spot for my voltage offset for a few days now and subsequently need some feedback from the pros.

I have my 2600k @ 4.6GHZ with V offset to -0.65. I ran Prime95 for 12 hours and when I woke up my temperatures were: 51/58/60/55. The max they reached during the night was 65/74/75/71 according to RealTemp.

The key to all this is to keep lowering the V offset until the computer no longer becomes stable, right? Since -0.65 worked, I should try -0.70 and then -0.75 ect until I can get it as low as possible while being stable, right?

_OR_

Should I stay with my V Offset with what it's at and keep raising the multipler until it becomes unstable? I dont know which direction to go.

Some notes about my rig:

I do not run my rig 24/7. I work all day and come home to a gf and puppy so my computer wont be on until 9ish to about 11ishPM, at which point I am using it for games/web browsing ect no folding. Some nights I am not on it at all. On occasion, it will be on for longer than a few hours like on a Friday night which would be from 9ish to 3am.

Can some one clear up these questions for me, please?

Below I posted a screenshot from a quick test I did last night.


----------



## infectedxst0rm

Hi im running the Extreme6 mobo with an i7 377k
i have (2) 4gb sticks of tridentX ddr3 2400 ram
10-12-12-31 1.65v

initially i had 2 sticks of crucial ballistix 1333
9-9-9-24 1.5

how do i set up the motherboard to use the 2400s?
they are currently installed

i heard i have to overclock?
how do i go about this?

thank you!
-infectedxSt0rm

if its easier,, i also have the ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility installed


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infectedxst0rm*
> 
> Hi im running the Extreme6 mobo with an i7 377k
> i have (2) 4gb sticks of tridentX ddr3 2400 ram
> 10-12-12-31 1.65v
> initially i had 2 sticks of crucial ballistix 1333
> 9-9-9-24 1.5
> how do i set up the motherboard to use the 2400s?
> they are currently installed
> i heard i have to overclock?
> how do i go about this?
> thank you!
> -infectedxSt0rm
> if its easier,, i also have the ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility installed


For RAM all you have to do is access the BIOS by pressing (spamming F2 in the boot screen if you didn't already know) and enter RAM setup. I'm not sure if you have to enter your timings manually but I know you have to choose 2400MHz manually as frequency.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I am new to OC'ing and I have been trying to find a sweet spot for my voltage offset for a few days now and subsequently need some feedback from the pros.
> I have my 2600k @ 4.6GHZ with V offset to -0.65. I ran Prime95 for 12 hours and when I woke up my temperatures were: 51/58/60/55. The max they reached during the night was 65/74/75/71 according to RealTemp.
> The key to all this is to keep lowering the V offset until the computer no longer becomes stable, right? Since -0.65 worked, I should try -0.70 and then -0.75 ect until I can get it as low as possible while being stable, right?
> _OR_
> Should I stay with my V Offset with what it's at and keep raising the multipler until it becomes unstable? I dont know which direction to go.
> Some notes about my rig:
> I do not run my rig 24/7. I work all day and come home to a gf and puppy so my computer wont be on until 9ish to about 11ishPM, at which point I am using it for games/web browsing ect no folding. Some nights I am not on it at all. On occasion, it will be on for longer than a few hours like on a Friday night which would be from 9ish to 3am.
> Can some one clear up these questions for me, please?
> Below I posted a screenshot from a quick test I did last night.


Think you mean + offset? Negative vcore would make you less stable till u won't be able to boot. Well those are actually literally your 2 choices as an overclocker. Do you think you are at your limit frequency wise and wanna settle with 4.6GHz? If you do then you should try lower vcore till your stable for gaming/regular use. But you think/wanna try go higher than you should increase the multiplier by 1 and try and get that stable. Just try keep voltage below 1.5 (if you wanna be on the safe side, you can go higher if you want lol) and max temps at 9-95ish.

Seeing your overclock I'd say you can try go 4.7 or maybe even 4.8 since you still have a lot of vcore to work with and temps are still pretty low. Just remember that just because you can run prime 24/7 doesn't mean you wont see games/programs crash or get blue screens during normal use..So if/when that happens you have to increase vcore further. This was the case at least for me, I had prime stable 24/7 @ 1.36v with 4.7GHz but then my games kept crashing after about 30 mins-an hour of play. What I did was I had to keep increasing vcore till the crashes stopped. Right now I have no more crashes/BSODs but I'm at 1.376v..

Hope this helps, just my 0.02.


----------



## NotReadyYet

^^ Thanks for the feedback.

No, my offset is set to the negatives -0.65 to be exact. I never messed with the vcore, I think it is on auto because my OC is not a static one, it is only enabled when the computer is in use and not idling on the desktop.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> ^^ Thanks for the feedback.
> No, my offset is set to the negatives -0.65 to be exact. I never messed with the vcore, I think it is on auto because my OC is not a static one, it is only enabled when the computer is in use and not idling on the desktop.


Offset is your vcore. The change between the cpu being at idle (1.6ghz) and (4.6ghz) Full load Is speedstep and C1e being enabled.

Post up you bios screen shots. I think you also have spreadspectrum enabled, this is why your bclk is at 99

Are you using offset only or offset & turbo voltage together?

Your vcore looks good at 1.344. Going to a -0.70 offset would be the next step in bring your vcore down. This should put you around 1.30 in cpu-z but this might be to low for stability. My vcore in CPU-z is 1.31-1.32 @ 4.5 for my 2500k


----------



## owikhan

how much vcore for 4.9 ghz or 5.0
currently on 4.8ghz my vcore is 1.40V fixed mode


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Offset is your vcore. The change between the cpu being at idle (1.6ghz) and (4.6ghz) Full load Is speedstep and C1e being enabled.
> Post up you bios screen shots. I think you also have spreadspectrum enabled, this is why your bclk is at 99
> Are you using offset only or offset & turbo voltage together?
> Your vcore looks good at 1.344. Going to a -0.70 offset would be the next step in bring your vcore down. This should put you around 1.30 in cpu-z but this might be to low for stability. My vcore in CPU-z is 1.31-1.32 @ 4.5 for my 2500k


lol yea..exactly what i had in mind when i read the guy's post - theres no way its 1.30V when you're having -.070 in offsets - it should be lower than 1.2 if it actually took the negative off-set value - and besides..what super chip can do 4.6ghz via negative off-sets - esp. in that high of a negative range.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elito*
> 
> lol yea..exactly what i had in mind when i read the guy's post - theres no way its 1.30V when you're having -.070 in offsets - it should be lower than 1.2 if it actually took the negative off-set value - and besides..what super chip can do 4.6ghz via negative off-sets - esp. in that high of a negative range.


Well the vcore that each chip runs at w/ X multiplier varies between every chip. I was going off what is shown in CPU-z. . A -0.070 is definitely a heavy offset for a 46 multi which is why he should post up some screen shots of his bios. For my chip and a 45 multi a -0.07 offset would put me around 1.23


----------



## NotReadyYet

*Edit* Nevermind.

I will post pics of my whole BIOS later.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> *Edit* Nevermind.
> I will post pics of my whole BIOS later.


I think it would help a lot if you followed the guide's 1st page. The BIOS settings there are very nice. Unless you already did that then I don't understand why your having different values from me. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikhan*
> 
> how much vcore for 4.9 ghz or 5.0
> currently on 4.8ghz my vcore is 1.40V fixed mode


It depends, you shouldn't really try and jump to 4.9 or 5.0 and set vcore at a certain amount. You should take it slow, increasing multiplier and vcore by increments till you're either satisfied or at the limit. 4.8GHz @ 1.4v is already pretty close to the safe limit for me, but you can try 4.9GHz @ 1.45-1.46vcore but IMHO those voltages are pretty high..BTW what temps are you getting? 1.4v will give you pretty high temps as it is.


----------



## NotReadyYet

*Here are pics of my BIOS. Is there anything I should change?*

btw VID in Realtemp shows 1.4061 under full load.


----------



## Saiyansnake

Am I missing something?? Just 20 mins into stress testing I get these crazy temps. I'm thinking that it's my voltages why the temps are so high. I have them set at : Offset +0.005v, and Turbo Boost to +0.004v just like the guide instructed. Do I have to lower my volts? Help, this is my first time OC an Intel chip








Edit: The pic is a bit small, sorry. The volts are 1.34, highest temp: 101c, and it's [email protected]


----------



## nvidiaftw12

@not ready yet:

Fyi if you can take pictures of the bios on asrock boards with f12 if you have a flash drive plugged in.

Edit: Nvm on part of this, thought this was a different thread. Really nice ram!

Edit again: I see that ram is supposed to be 1.65 volts. Are you sure it's stable on 1.5?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> Am I missing something?? Just 20 mins into stress testing I get these crazy temps. I'm thinking that it's my voltages why the temps are so high. I have them set at : Offset +0.005v, and Turbo Boost to +0.004v just like the guide instructed. Do I have to lower my volts? Help, this is my first time OC an Intel chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The pic is a bit small, sorry. The volts are 1.34, highest temp: 101c, and it's [email protected]


You really shouldn't be getting temps that high at those voltages. Have you checked if your heat sink is properly mounted? Make sure all fans are running at max settings as well. You should be getting 70s-80s on those voltages. Also, 1.34v seems high for a 4.4GHz overclock, are you doing this manually? If your offsets are as you say your voltages should still be at the 1.2xx mark I believe.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> @not ready yet:
> 
> Fyi if you can take pictures of the bios on asrock boards with f12 if you have a flash drive plugged in.
> 
> Edit: Nvm on part of this, thought this was a different thread. Really nice ram!
> 
> Edit again: I see that ram is supposed to be 1.65 volts. Are you sure it's stable on 1.5?


I didnt know that, thanks!

Yeah, I left the RAM as is. I ran prime 95 for 12 hours with no issues nor am I locking up in games.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I didnt know that, thanks!
> Yeah, I left the RAM as is. I ran prime 95 for 12 hours with no issues nor am I locking up in games.


Call me jelly.


----------



## NotReadyYet

^^ I tried to put the RAM at its timings and settings but the computer wont post into windows and I get a BSOD. So I just put everything back to the defaults. I wish I can get it to 2133 since thats what I paid for but whatever.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> ^^ I tried to put the RAM at its timings and settings but the computer wont post into windows and I get a BSOD. So I just put everything back to the defaults. I wish I can get it to 2133 since thats what I paid for but whatever.


If you want to get what you paid for you gave to put in 1.65 volts.


----------



## NotReadyYet

I did I cant post into windows and I get a BSOD. Should I raise my Vcore offset? I'm still new to all this


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I did I cant post into windows and I get a BSOD.


Hmm. Well if 1.5 volts works and it stable at those settings, then you are good to go as far as I am concerned.


----------



## NotReadyYet

But my Bios shows 1866 not 2133?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> But my Bios shows 1866 not 2133?


Oh. Herpdy derp. I was looking at the xmp profile. You might have to bump a voltage on the chip to make it work, can't remember which.

Edit: VTT voltage.


----------



## jiccman1965

Nice guide, Thank you


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> *Here are pics of my BIOS. Is there anything I should change?*
> btw VID in Realtemp shows 1.4061 under full load.


Ok,

*Spreadspectrum* disable so your bclk is at 100
*Long duration & short duration* This should be set at a specific value. The guide sets it to maximum, I have mine set at 250
*Current limit* This should be set at a specific value. The guide sets it to maximum, I have mine set to 200
*C3 & C6* Disable - these put the cpu into deep sleep and could cause instability
*C-state support* can be left on Auto

Whats your vcore in bios next to your -0.065 offset?


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Oh. Herpdy derp. I was looking at the xmp profile. You might have to bump a voltage on the chip to make it work, can't remember which.
> 
> Edit: VTT voltage.


It works! Wow, thanks so much! Here, have some rep!


----------



## BeastRider

Correct me if I'm wrong..I thought setting RAM at higher frequencies and tighter timings will make overclocking the CPU harder as well as make it really difficult to make stable. This will in turn make you lose performance instead of gain it. Thought this was the reason most overclockers only use 1600MHz RAM as supposed to 2133 or higher. I could be wrong though. hehe


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> It works! Wow, thanks so much! Here, have some rep!


No problem bro. How much did you give it?


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok,
> *Spreadspectrum* disable so your bclk is at 100
> *Long duration & short duration* This should be set at a specific value. The guide sets it to maximum, I have mine set at 250
> *Current limit* This should be set at a specific value. The guide sets it to maximum, I have mine set to 200
> *C3 & C6* Disable - these put the cpu into deep sleep and could cause instability
> *C-state support* can be left on Auto
> Whats your vcore in bios next to your -0.065 offset?


Ok I made the changes, however I dont see anything next offset which would give me a Vcore reading? Can you elaborate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong..I thought setting RAM at higher frequencies and tighter timings will make overclocking the CPU harder as well as make it really difficult to make stable. This will in turn make you lose performance instead of gain it. Thought this was the reason most overclockers only use 1600MHz RAM as supposed to 2133 or higher. I could be wrong though. hehe










I guess we will find out heh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> No problem bro. How much did you give it?


Increased VTT by 1 notch to 1.103 I think


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong..I thought setting RAM at higher frequencies and tighter timings will make overclocking the CPU harder as well as make it really difficult to make stable. This will in turn make you lose performance instead of gain it. Thought this was the reason most overclockers only use 1600MHz RAM as supposed to 2133 or higher. I could be wrong though. hehe


The ram isnt linked w/ the FSB anymore like on the 775 boards. Now the only thing that might make overclocking more difficult is having all four dimm slots full rather than just two. If i remember right it puts more stress on the IMC


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Increased VTT by 1 notch to 1.103 I think


Sounds good.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Ok I made the changes, however I dont see anything next offset which would give me a Vcore reading? Can you elaborate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we will find out heh
> Increased VTT by 1 notch to 1.103 I think


Your bios doesnt show your vcore like mine below?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> The ram isnt linked w/ the FSB anymore like on the 775 boards. Now the only thing that might make overclocking more difficult is having all four dimm slots full rather than just two. If i remember right it puts more stress on the IMC


Great insight! Looks like I can get me some 2133 Dominators if I get some extra cash. Lol maybe not they cost as much as my 23" LG IPS236V LED monitor. Might as well get another monitor for NVIDIA surround. They do look really nice though.

@Notready

Sorry forgot your motherboard but don't you have AsRock Tuning Utility or the equivalent so you can do most tweaking in Windows? Or maybe you just prefer using the BIOS? hehe


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Great insight! Looks like I can get me some 2133 Dominators if I get some extra cash. Lol maybe not they cost as much as my 23" LG IPS236V LED monitor. Might as well get another monitor for NVIDIA surround. They do look really nice though.
> @Notready
> Sorry forgot your motherboard but don't you have AsRock Tuning Utility or the equivalent so you can do most tweaking in Windows? Or maybe you just prefer using the BIOS? hehe


That program never worked for me so I just stuck with BIOS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your bios doesnt show your vcore like mine below?


No sir mine doesn't show that.


----------



## BeastRider

Are you using the latest BIOS? It should show you your current voltages. Else you'd have to run windows and CPU-z just to check what voltages your at.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> That program never worked for me so I just stuck with BIOS
> No sir mine doesn't show that.


Ok no problem. So w/ that -0.065 offset you get 1.344v in CPU-z at full load?


----------



## infectedxst0rm

okay wondering
if i have the 2x4gb sticks installed @ 2400

why does my UEFI screen and CPU-Z state that its in single channel mode?
how do i change this?

Extreme6 paired with an i7 2770k
thanks!


----------



## zamdam

Can someone tell me why the memory in slot 4 is different from the other 3 slots?


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Just keep increasing turbo vcore till no more core errors occur in prime. Good luck with 4.7


Wait.. am i raising the wrong voltage setting? I think i have been raising the cpu offset voltage and not the turbo voltage... I need to double check.

Yea.. I have been raising the offset voltage.. is that not the correct one?

and btw.. my motherboard cant find the usb storage device while in the bios to take screenshots.. maybe i need to format my thumb drives in fat32 or something..
These are my settings..


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok no problem. So w/ that -0.065 offset you get 1.344v in CPU-z at full load?


I'm at -0.060 now and I am getting around that, I'm at 1.336 now under load.

Also I ran Prime95 last night and it failed. I guess increasing the RAM speed did make it more unstable







If I cant get it stable or have to lower my OC I may just revert back to my stock ram settings because my rig was stable before I set it to 2133.

@Beastrider Yes I have the latest BIOS


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> Am I missing something?? Just 20 mins into stress testing I get these crazy temps. I'm thinking that it's my voltages why the temps are so high. I have them set at : Offset +0.005v, and Turbo Boost to +0.004v just like the guide instructed. Do I have to lower my volts? Help, this is my first time OC an Intel chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The pic is a bit small, sorry. The volts are 1.34, highest temp: 101c, and it's [email protected]


Looks like an unlucky chip. If you're using a D-14 (which I'm assuming from one of your rigs), your temps should be hover around mid 80's. Try remount the cooler, and don't use too much thermal paste. You could try increase your multiplier up higher to make use of that high voltage, or lowering your offset to achieve less voltage. Every chip uses a different reference voltage for offset, and it seems yours is awfully high.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamdam*
> 
> Wait.. am i raising the wrong voltage setting? I think i have been raising the cpu offset voltage and not the turbo voltage... I need to double check.
> Yea.. I have been raising the offset voltage.. is that not the correct one?
> and btw.. my motherboard cant find the usb storage device while in the bios to take screenshots.. maybe i need to format my thumb drives in fat32 or something..
> These are my settings..


Offset will also increase your Vcore and stability, but it's different from Turbo Voltage. Offset adjusts both the base voltage and load voltage, where as turbo just increases voltage at load. Adjust 'Additional Turbo Voltage' and see how you go.

And yes, you'll probably need to format your thumb drive in fat32.


----------



## EnoBiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnoBiko*
> 
> Very safe, I'd say, if "under load" is Prime95. I ran Prime95 for 24 hours at 4.0 GHz, 1.142v under load, max temp of 68. (But, this is also a 3570K, not quite the same as yours.) At 4.5GHz with an offset of 0.085, my vcore was 1.256 and my temps went up to 81 (I think that was 3 hrs. 45min). When I tried for 4.6 GHz, my temps went to 89, my vcore was... 1.3-something, I think I ran an offset of 0.105. I only ran that for a short while, 90 is about as high a temp as you want under testing, and I didn't want to leave it for hours unattended, in case it got _over_ 90. I know, we have a few degrees of leeway... right? But, I would rather see if I can get the temps down before pushing it. Maybe I'll check my TIM application, it MAY be a bit too thick... or maybe I could try some better TIM than what Cooler Master provided. I also don't like adding that much offset voltage to an Ivy Bridge. But, I'm still learning...
> Anyhow, you could push it further, but keep it below 90 degrees. You might be able to do 4.7GHz on a 3770 with good cooling, but you may have to settle for a bit lower if your case isn't good at cooling. Go slowly... I make a bet 4.4 is possible with your setup, maybe more, depending on how much heat you can dissipate.


So, last night, I removed my heat sink... the TIM appeared to be properly thin, not glopped over the side, but thick enough that you couldn't read the writing on the processor. I removed and re-applied the grease anyhow.
Also... I read at Legitreviews.com, testing the Z77 Pro3 (with an i7 3770k though) "Above we can see the settings that we had to change to bring our 3770K to 4.7GHz. We only needed to tweak three different settings. The CPU multiplier was increased to x47, the CPU voltage was increased by .07 in offset mode, and the CPU Load-Line Calibration was set to 0%. All of the other settings were left on auto during our overclocking session."

So, I set my Pro3 to CPU Load-Line Calibration 0%, instead of Auto, set it for 4.5GHz, and ran Prime95 with the custom settings. My temps rocketed to 95!! YIPES! I then checked my heat sink, which looks to be properly mounted, and then changed the LLC back to Auto and re-tested. This time, my temps only got as high as 80, which is within a degree of what I got before, also using the same 0.085 offset and 0.008 turbo. My VCORE under load seems a bit higher now, I'm not sure why that is. I think I only got about 20 min of testing in before I had to quit for the night.
Is there anybody else using the Pro3 and a 3570K? Do I have to reduce my offset when using LLC 0% instead of Auto? The Pro3 has somewhat different settings than the other boards I've seen here, and while the features are reduced compared to the more deluxe boards, it has the features I need, and should overclock as well (or nearly as well?) I have the latest bios (1.60, I think).

I think I might be able to get 4.6 out of this if I can keep the temps down. My system seems to run hot, and require a lot of offset (at 4.6 I needed 0.105 which is a lot for an Ivy bridge, IMHO). I get the feeling there's some setting I'm missing. The one thing I've never seen cleared up: should I be using mostly offset, like I am now, or mostly Turbo offset?


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Offset will also increase your Vcore and stability, but it's different from Turbo Voltage. Offset adjusts both the base voltage and load voltage, where as turbo just increases voltage at load. Adjust 'Additional Turbo Voltage' and see how you go.
> And yes, you'll probably need to format your thumb drive in fat32.


Thanks man.. I'll give it a go..


----------



## Saiyansnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> You really shouldn't be getting temps that high at those voltages. Have you checked if your heat sink is properly mounted? Make sure all fans are running at max settings as well. You should be getting 70s-80s on those voltages. Also, 1.34v seems high for a 4.4GHz overclock, are you doing this manually? If your offsets are as you say your voltages should still be at the 1.2xx mark I believe.


I re-mounted my heat sink but temps remained the same. Now I just lowered my offset voltages to - 0.065v and my temps are much better. 4.4GHZ OC with the highest temp of 82c. I'm still doing some testing.


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamdam*
> 
> Wait.. am i raising the wrong voltage setting? I think i have been raising the cpu offset voltage and not the turbo voltage... I need to double check.
> Yea.. I have been raising the offset voltage.. is that not the correct one?
> and btw.. my motherboard cant find the usb storage device while in the bios to take screenshots.. maybe i need to format my thumb drives in fat32 or something..
> These are my settings..


Since i am at 4.5 and my turbo voltage is at the .004 and the offset is at .030, does that mean i have a good chip since its prime and game stable with temps not going above 60c? I wouldnt mind trying for something higher, but i dont think it will yield that much more vs 4.5... like if i went to 4.8, i dont think that would give me that many more fps for the amount of heat it would be generating..


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I'm at -0.060 now and I am getting around that, I'm at 1.336 now under load.
> Also I ran Prime95 last night and it failed. I guess increasing the RAM speed did make it more unstable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I cant get it stable or have to lower my OC I may just revert back to my stock ram settings because my rig was stable before I set it to 2133.
> @Beastrider Yes I have the latest BIOS


Well your looking good w/ 1.33 under load. You might have to up the to increase the VTT a little more for your current overclock to pass since you change the ram speed.

See if you can get your current overclock stable first w/ the -0.060 (try increase in VTT) before you change the offset again that way you only change one variable at a time.

How long did P95 last before failing?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> I re-mounted my heat sink but temps remained the same. Now I just lowered my offset voltages to - 0.065v and my temps are much better. 4.4GHZ OC with the highest temp of 82c. I'm still doing some testing.


What is your vcore in CPU-z at full load?
Whats your idle voltage in CPU-z?


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well your looking good w/ 1.33 under load. You might have to up the to increase the VTT a little more for your current overclock to pass since you change the ram speed.
> See if you can get your current overclock stable first w/ the -0.060 (try increase in VTT) before you change the offset again that way you only change one variable at a time.
> How long did P95 last before failing?


Thanks for the feedback, it means a lot!

My Prime95 failed after about a hour or so.


----------



## zamdam

Its only been a few minute of prime, but why do you guys think the core temps are so far apart? core 2 was at 75 and core 4 was at like 59.? Isnt that a big gap? Now its at 80 and 69?

all temps
67 78 74 65


----------



## Lucky 23

@NotReadyYet

Actually if your ram is at 1.65 i think you have to keep your VTT where its at. From reading its supposed to have a .5v difference between VTT and your Ram voltage. 1.65 ram - 1.103 VTT = 0.54v

I would try a -0.050 offset and run P95 again, take note of your CPU-z vcore and how long P95 last before failing.


----------



## Saiyansnake

I think I'm getting the hang of this overclocking thing







This is just 1 hour+ of Prime blend testing. What do you think? I'm going to try and get these settings stable for 12+ hours and then work my way up from there.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamdam*
> 
> 
> Its only been a few minute of prime, but why do you guys think the core temps are so far apart? core 2 was at 75 and core 4 was at like 59.? Isnt that a big gap? Now its at 80 and 69?
> all temps
> 67 78 74 65


Thats normal come cores will run cooler then others, mine does the same thing. They will probably get closer together as p95 runs


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> @NotReadyYet
> Actually if your ram is at 1.65 i think you have to keep your VTT where its at. From reading its supposed to have a .5v difference between VTT and your Ram voltage. 1.65 ram - 1.103 VTT = 0.54v
> I would try a -0.050 offset and run P95 again, take note of your CPU-z vcore and how long P95 last before failing.


I'll do that and report back to you tonight after I get home from work. Thanks! +rep


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Thats normal come cores will run cooler then others, mine does the same thing. They will probably get closer together as p95 runs




Here is 4.6 after 40 minutes.. what do you guys think, should i keep movin on up?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I'll do that and report back to you tonight after I get home from work. Thanks! +rep


No problem


----------



## NotReadyYet

@zamdam I'd run it for 12 hours to see if its stable and then take it from there.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamdam*
> 
> 
> Here is 4.6 after 40 minutes.. what do you guys think, should i keep movin on up?


Yep just let it run, as long as your temps stay below 90c you should be ok


----------



## Jpmboy

@notyetready... From your last screen shot, you're "not yet stable". It looks like each worker on the 2600k is throwing errors in prime blend?

@lucky will be very helpful. He and the OP helped me understand how to get my 2700k stable at 47x and 48x which seem to be multipliers for my chip that required playing with more than Vcore and turbo offset.

Keep your memory at 1600 while reaching stability on the CPU. Then focus on the memory and vtt. I found that cpu pll was key above 46x, but unfortunately there does not seem to be a systematic way to tweak PLL... Empirical, trial and error! But lowering it from auto helped with stability and temps.

With watercooling, I run the 2700 at +0.110 offset and +0.012 turbo at 47x with excellent stability @ 1.36-1.37 during blend. Lowered PLL one notch - temps stay under 65 on the hottest core.

It is scary that windows will pop Vcore to 1,414 volts while using my 47x settings (LLC level 2)(catch it with Open hardware monitor "max Vcore). Anyone else see this Vcore spike thing?

OCer in training!


----------



## NotReadyYet

^ I know I'm not stable yet. I was until I amped the memory up to 2133. Once I make a few changes I should be good to go.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @notyetready... From your last screen shot, you're "not yet stable". It looks like each worker on the 2600k is throwing errors in prime blend?
> @lucky will be very helpful. He and the OP helped me understand how to get my 2700k stable at 47x and 48x which seem to be multipliers for my chip that required playing with more than Vcore and turbo offset.
> Keep your memory at 1600 while reaching stability on the CPU. Then focus on the memory and vtt. I found that cpu pll was key above 46x, but unfortunately there does not seem to be a systematic way to tweak PLL... Empirical, trial and error! But lowering it from auto helped with stability and temps.
> With watercooling, I run the 2700 at +0.110 offset and +0.012 turbo at 47x with excellent stability @ 1.36-1.37 during blend. Lowered PLL one notch - temps stay under 65 on the hottest core.
> It is scary that windows will pop Vcore to 1,414 volts while using my 47x settings (LLC level 2)(catch it with Open hardware monitor "max Vcore). Anyone else see this Vcore spike thing?
> OCer in training!


Yea even though my vcore is 1.32v - 1.328v in bios w/ LLC level 3, hardware monitor will show spikes of 1.35v. Its normal from what i understand because its only for a second then the vcore readjusts to the correct voltage.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamdam*
> 
> Since i am at 4.5 and my turbo voltage is at the .004 and the offset is at .030, does that mean i have a good chip since its prime and game stable with temps not going above 60c? I wouldnt mind trying for something higher, but i dont think it will yield that much more vs 4.5... like if i went to 4.8, i dont think that would give me that many more fps for the amount of heat it would be generating..


Well if you're happy with 4.5 then you don't have to go any higher. Honestly getting the max overclock is just more of a hobby (or addiction? lol). For me if I can squeeze out every last drop of MHz why wouldn't I right? But I am more for stability than high clocks. Meaning I'd take 4.7GHz 24/7 than say 5GHz with BSODs every week. I admit I do wanna try 4.8 when I have the time..Playing to many games right now and it takes awhile to achieve stable clocks..

Your chip seems good, mine went to 4.5 at stock everything, just increased multiplier, so I'd say yours can PROBABLY reach 4.7-4.8GHz with enough patience and tweaking..


----------



## spidey81

I decided it's about time I post some results after lurking for a few weeks. I recently decided to make the jump over to an intel system after using AMD for what seems like forever. I just couldn't resist the performance difference any longer. Anyway, I got a good deal on a 2700k and intel motherboard and took the plunge. The board ended up being crap and I found a used Asrock Z77 extreme4 for a decent price.

I'd like to thank everyone here for their input and questions, as they've helped me with my sandy/ivy bridge oc learning curve. I have had quite a bit of success getting some decent clocks out of my chip and wanted to share. I was able to hit 5.0/5.1 stable for a short while, but temps were pushing 85C and I didn't want to run that hot for too long. Besides, getting there from 4.8/4.9 took considerable more voltage (as you probably all already figure). So I decided that from the few P95 runs I did that I'd stay with 4.8 as I could get it stable there below 1.35 V. That and temps didn't go over 70C so I was happy.

My next test is what brings me here. I decided that testing stability of my processor alone wasn't enough. I figured that I'd try running MSI Kombuster along with P95 would ensure that I had a bulletproof system essentially. I'm running two reference sapphire 6950's (modded to 6970's) at 910/1400 watercooled in series with my 2700k. I have the EK FC6970 water blocks on the cards and a XSPC RASA block on the cpu. The rads I have installed are an XSPC RX360 between the proc and GPU's and RX240 after them before the res.

I watched the system for about 5 minutes or so after I started the tests and everything looked to be running smoothly. So I walked away for a while to let it run, and when I came back the temp graph I had running looked somewhat odd to me.



I'm not sure why the second card dropped out after about 15 minutes, but that's about the same time that the display would have went to sleep (forgot to turn that off in power options before starting the test). But would that explain the sawtooth pattern in the cpu temps? After noticing the card dropped out I restarted Kombuster and watched it for 30 minutes. Temps gradually increased on both GPU's and the CPU. But the sawtooth pattern stopped. This is the first time I've graphed the temps like this and didn't know if it was normal for the CPU temps to do that. Or maybe it had something to do with the display in sleep state. More curious about this than anything. And sorry for the novel! Thanks for any input or advice you guys have.


----------



## cam51037

I appreciate the tutorial OP! I'm using an MSI board, and used this guide mainly for stress testing the final product. It's running the 1 hour test now, at 4.4 GHz with 1.315V on a 2600k.









It's 34 minutes into the test, I'd really like if it can go stable in the test for at least 3 hours.


----------



## kalsylum

I forgot to say thank you to OP. I followed this guide while I was lurking here and successfully OCed my 3570K. Thank you OP, your thread very helpful!

My 3570K is now running at 4.4 GHz with 1.24 Vcore under load. I've been able to complete Prime95 blend test for 13 hours, am I good to go? Is my voltage too high?


----------



## Jpmboy

Spidey - that's a really good Vcore for 48x. Can you post your bios settings? Or better yet, bios screen shots?


----------



## jellybeans69

Could always try lower vcore , f.e my i5-3570k runs 4.6 prime stable when it's under 1.248-1.264 load. For 4.4 you get away with 1.15-1.2 under load.
And yes the guy who posted 1.328 for 4.8 that's pretty good chip


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I appreciate the tutorial OP! I'm using an MSI board, and used this guide mainly for stress testing the final product. It's running the 1 hour test now, at 4.4 GHz with 1.315V on a 2600k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 34 minutes into the test, I'd really like if it can go stable in the test for at least 3 hours.


4.4 @ 1.315vcore sounds about right, how are temps? Sounds like a good overclock to me.







Also try and aim for 24 hours or more if you can since in my experience even a successful 24 hour PRIME run will still lead to programs crashing and you end up increasing vcore a tad more. That is if you want your system to be stable 24/7 under normal use.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> I forgot to say thank you to OP. I followed this guide while I was lurking here and successfully OCed my 3570K. Thank you OP, your thread very helpful!
> My 3570K is now running at 4.4 GHz with 1.24 Vcore under load. I've been able to complete Prime95 blend test for 13 hours, am I good to go? Is my voltage too high?


4.4GHz @ 1.24 vcore is a really good chip, those voltages are really low, you could probably OC to 4.7 or 4.8 even maybe more since you still have a lot of vcore to work with. Just make sure temps max out at 90. Try getting 4.6GHz with 1.3 vcore and see what happens.


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> 4.4GHz @ 1.24 vcore is a really good chip, those voltages are really low, you could probably OC to 4.7 or 4.8 even maybe more since you still have a lot of vcore to work with. Just make sure temps max out at 90. Try getting 4.6GHz with 1.3 vcore and see what happens.


Yes temps are really great so far. It stays under 75 on hottest core, usually hitting upper 60s. I tried 4.5 GHz but to make it stable I need 1.30-1.31 V. Don't you think the jump of Vcore needed from 4.4 to 4.5 is too far? Or maybe I was doing something wrong... Any advice? I left PLL on auto (I have no idea what this thing do) and LLC on level 2. And by the way, should I increase voltage from my Vcore offset or turbo boost voltage?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> Yes temps are really great so far. It stays under 75 on hottest core, usually hitting upper 60s. I tried 4.5 GHz but to make it stable I need 1.30-1.31 V. Don't you think the jump of Vcore needed from 4.4 to 4.5 is too far? Or maybe I was doing something wrong... Any advice? I left PLL on auto (I have no idea what this thing do) and LLC on level 2. And by the way, should I increase voltage from my Vcore offset or turbo boost voltage?


Oh with those temps you can definitely increase clocks and voltage. Forgot what the guide says about PLL settings but your gonna have to tweak that on higher overclocks. LLC level 2 is fine, and yes there're usually large voltage jumps at frequencies above 4.5 from my experience. I had stock voltages at 4.5 (1.24 I believe) and to get my 4.7GHz stable I needed 1.376v so yeah. Lastly always go for turbo boost voltage, only increase vcore offset when you get vcore related BSODs (refer to the guide's BSOD list). This is what I did personally but other people might have a different way of doing things so I can only talk from my experience.

I'd say a solid 4.7-4.8GHz OC is possible with your chip at probably 1.360v. Just a hunch.









Edit: You should enable internal PLL overvolting.


----------



## spidey81

Here's the screens you asked for.




I've since lowered the Turbo Voltage to 0.004V and am having luck so far stress testing it. It didn't seem to affect the voltage too much though. I'm seeing it run at 1.312 more frequently, but it still spikes upwards of 1.336. I'll see how if fares for a little while. Before that I tried the 0.004V and raised the LLC to level 2. That gave too much of a boost though. I was seeing 1.366, which was quite a bit more than I was stable with before. Went back to LLC level 3 and I'm back where I was, maybe a little better.

I've been doing some more P95 testing and I'm still getting that sawtooth graph pattern. It seems like it's about a five minute interval between the high and low temps. Which that's the time setting that I used in the custom setting (per the op) for the stress test. Would there be any correlation to that? I'd just like to find out why there's a regular pattern to the swing in temps when there's a constant load on all the cores. I've also considered a poor thermal interface application, but that might be grasping.


----------



## BeastRider

Okay so I was envious of everyone overclocking and decided to try overclock to 4.8GHz which is a prayer lol. For those of you who don't know, I got my 4.7GHz stable 24/7 in prime, gaming, or any other use on my 3570K @ 1.376v. Been trying to get to 4.8 but honestly it's looking impossible, still having stability issues so tweaking VTT and PLL voltages. Programs are still crashing right now so still have to find that sweet spot. Voltage wise I'm pretty high so I'm about to hit the safety wall, I'm at 1.396vcore right now and still failing prime for even 5 minutes due to crashes. Once crashes stop via PLL/VTT voltage tweaks, we'll see if 1.396v is enough for me to pass prime on 4.8GHz. Honestly I don't think so, realistically it would take me around 1.42-1.44v to run stable 24/7 and those voltages are really scary lol.

I probably won't be able to make it to 4.8GHz but I gotta try! lol

Comments are welcome, tell me if my chip is gonna explode from my voltages soon. hehe


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Oh with those temps you can definitely increase clocks and voltage. Forgot what the guide says about PLL settings but your gonna have to tweak that on higher overclocks. LLC level 2 is fine, and yes there're usually large voltage jumps at frequencies above 4.5 from my experience. I had stock voltages at 4.5 (1.24 I believe) and to get my 4.7GHz stable I needed 1.376v so yeah. Lastly always go for turbo boost voltage, only increase vcore offset when you get vcore related BSODs (refer to the guide's BSOD list). This is what I did personally but other people might have a different way of doing things so I can only talk from my experience.
> I'd say a solid 4.7-4.8GHz OC is possible with your chip at probably 1.360v. Just a hunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: You should enable internal PLL overvolting.


Good for you that you can do 4.5 on stock voltage! Do you recall how much did you use for 4.6? Do I really need PLL overvolting under 4.7 GHz? Sleep trouble is surely unappealing for me. Thanks for sharing the tip man! I'll post back when I have some progress.


----------



## writer21

I'm fairly new to the board and I've just been reading a few posts. I have an AsRock extreme4 z77 mobo. I've got my offset down to around -.050 with LLC at 5 and only speedstep on. It's weird because during gaming the cores are being used at max multiplier but generate less heat. Also the voltage is much more stable but higher. With speedstep and Enhanced c1e voltage is lower and jumps around more but multipliers drop. I also notice stutter with this setup.

I'm on a 4.2 oc with stock cooler but a haf 932 case. During gaming I'm around 40-mid 50s depending on the game. I've tested on prime95 for 30 minutes once and it was stable. Don't really see the need to torture my cpu since I just use this pc for gaming and web browsing. Anyways how are these levels? During load with only speedstep on my vcore is 1.136-1.144 with a max of 1.160. Is this safe for my cpu on stock fan?

Also if I put on enhanced c1e during gaming load vcore is jumpy but usually lower. Should I leave c1e on or off?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> Good for you that you can do 4.5 on stock voltage! Do you recall how much did you use for 4.6? Do I really need PLL overvolting under 4.7 GHz? Sleep trouble is surely unappealing for me. Thanks for sharing the tip man! I'll post back when I have some progress.


For 4.6 I only tested prime for 5 mins so not really sure if it was stable. I was doing 1.316 at 4.6GHz I believe. Okay for PLL IMO undervolting is the key, I tried overvolting but crashing issues got worse, undervolting made my system a lot more stable. I only undervolted my PLL whenever I experienced crashing issues, otherwise, it doesn't really matter. When you start seeing programs crashing I suggest you try and tick a negative offset for PLL. If you're not experiencing any programs crashing than you don't really have to touch PLL. Depends on the chip whether or not you'll experience crashing issues at your clocks. Another item to look at is VTT, I decrease this a tick whenever I get a BSOD related to it, aside from vcore, I always found undervolting more effective than overvolting in terms of stability than overvolting, in my experience of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I'm fairly new to the board and I've just been reading a few posts. I have an AsRock extreme4 z77 mobo. I've got my offset down to around -.050 with LLC at 5 and only speedstep on. It's weird because during gaming the cores are being used at max multiplier but generate less heat. Also the voltage is much more stable but higher. With speedstep and Enhanced c1e voltage is lower and jumps around more but multipliers drop. I also notice stutter with this setup.
> I'm on a 4.2 oc with stock cooler but a haf 932 case. During gaming I'm around 40-mid 50s depending on the game. I've tested on prime95 for 30 minutes once and it was stable. Don't really see the need to torture my cpu since I just use this pc for gaming and web browsing. Anyways how are these levels? During load with only speedstep on my vcore is 1.136-1.144 with a max of 1.160. Is this safe for my cpu on stock fan?
> Also if I put on enhanced c1e during gaming load vcore is jumpy but usually lower. Should I leave c1e on or off?


Do you really want your LLC at 5? I got mine at 2, I'd say 3 is the highest you wanna go. PRIME is actually a really good way of testing stability. If you pass PRIME you know your system is stable no matter how long you game. You don't really want to BSOD an hour into a gaming session do you? lol, anyway your voltages and temps are safe for stock but I'd recommend getting and aftermarket cooler if you wanna keep your system overclock for longer periods at a time. 4.2GHz @1.136-1.144vcore is really low, kudos if you got that stable but I suggest more stability testing.

Grats on the new AsRock board!!


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I'm fairly new to the board and I've just been reading a few posts. I have an AsRock extreme4 z77 mobo. I've got my offset down to around -.050 with LLC at 5 and only speedstep on. It's weird because during gaming the cores are being used at max multiplier but generate less heat. Also the voltage is much more stable but higher. With speedstep and Enhanced c1e voltage is lower and jumps around more but multipliers drop. I also notice stutter with this setup.
> I'm on a 4.2 oc with stock cooler but a haf 932 case. During gaming I'm around 40-mid 50s depending on the game. I've tested on prime95 for 30 minutes once and it was stable. Don't really see the need to torture my cpu since I just use this pc for gaming and web browsing. Anyways how are these levels? During load with only speedstep on my vcore is 1.136-1.144 with a max of 1.160. Is this safe for my cpu on stock fan?
> Also if I put on enhanced c1e during gaming load vcore is jumpy but usually lower. Should I leave c1e on or off?


Get rid of that stock cpu cooler, they suck. Even if your not pulling high temps its just better for the life of your chip overall. You can get a fairly good one off Newegg for like $25 bucks.


----------



## BeastRider

Update on my 4.8GHz attempt with my 3570K:



Sad to say it looks like I hit a wall. Basically my temps are at 100 degrees and maxing out at 105 when it starts to throttle. Can't believe my H100 fails @ 1.42v! Okay maybe this OC is a little crazy but hey, at least I tried right? lol

Reverting back to my 4.7GHz @ 1.376vcore stable overclock which I'm extremely satisfied about. Wanna try decreasing voltage on 4.7 but games start to crash, weird actually. I'm guessing if Ivy wasn't so gosh darn hot I coulda got this OC stable, programs started crashing at these crazy temps. 1.42v does seem a little too much huh? Maybe with a RASA kit..hmm, lol maybe not.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Update on my 4.8GHz attempt with my 3570K:
> 
> Sad to say it looks like I hit a wall. Basically my temps are at 100 degrees and maxing out at 105 when it starts to throttle. Can't believe my H100 fails @ 1.42v! Okay maybe this OC is a little crazy but hey, at least I tried right? lol
> Reverting back to my 4.7GHz @ 1.376vcore stable overclock which I'm extremely satisfied about. Wanna try decreasing voltage on 4.7 but games start to crash, weird actually. I'm guessing if Ivy wasn't so gosh darn hot I coulda got this OC stable, programs started crashing at these crazy temps. 1.42v does seem a little too much huh? Maybe with a RASA kit..hmm, lol maybe not.


What fans are you using on that H100 and what thermal paste did you use?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> What fans are you using on that H100 and what thermal paste did you use?


Stock paste and fans, read the stock ones are actually pretty good stuff. The fans are good if you don't mind the noise, they run at 2700RPM which is pretty high. And 110cfm or 100 I think. For paste I also read that using different paste would yield around 1-2 degrees but overall the stock paste is alright. I think 1.43v is just too high a voltage for Ivy. And the heat, not really a cold country I live in ya know.

You think different fans or paste would help? They say 1-2 degrees at most and that's far from enough..Maybe I can try a half push-pull but IDK..Seems like a lost cause to get to 4.8.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Stock paste and fans, read the stock ones are actually pretty good stuff. The fans are good if you don't mind the noise, they run at 2700RPM which is pretty high. And 110cfm or 100 I think. For paste I also read that using different paste would yield around 1-2 degrees but overall the stock paste is alright. I think 1.43v is just too high a voltage for Ivy. And the heat, not really a cold country I live in ya know.
> You think different fans or paste would help? They say 1-2 degrees at most and that's far from enough..Maybe I can try a half push-pull but IDK..Seems like a lost cause to get to 4.8.


CFM doesnt mean much unless the static pressure of the fan is high. The fans that come with the H100 were rated by Corsair as having 1.2 - 7.7mm/H20 static pressure, but most reports I've read is that is far from the truth like most ratings by these fan manufacturers. From what I've read best static pressure fans are 38mm in width and not 25mm. 120x38mm fans are what you want as they put out higher levels of static pressure than equivalent speed 25mm fans but can be cranked up to perform, in the case of some Delta and San Ace fans, over 30mmHg. After reading about this for months, I settled on my Gelid Solutions 120mm Gamer fans because that is what worked for my needs, and I liked the fact that I can just pull the blades off to clean it easier without uninstalling the entire unit itself.

Further, paste does matter. I personally use Tuniq TX-3 Extreme, but they have since come out with TX-4 Extreme, and from what I have read is much better than it's predecessor. Some reviews cite as much as a 4C temperature difference between that and other thermal pastes.

If you are like me, and are the type to want to sqeeze every last drop of performence out of your rig, than I say investing in either of those two items is a safe investment. Heck, that paste alone is worth it for $11 since you have plenty for future applications and it is considered the best paste on the market.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> CFM doesnt mean much unless the static pressure of the fan is high. The fans that come with the H100 were rated by Corsair as having 1.2 - 7.7mm/H20 static pressure, but most reports I've read is that is far from the truth like most ratings by these fan manufacturers. From what I've read best static pressure fans are 38mm in width and not 25mm. 120x38mm fans are what you want as they put out higher levels of static pressure than equivalent speed 25mm fans but can be cranked up to perform, in the case of some Delta and San Ace fans, over 30mmHg. After reading about this for months, I settled on my Gelid Solutions 120mm Gamer fans because that is what worked for my needs, and I liked the fact that I can just pull the blades off to clean it easier without uninstalling the entire unit itself.
> Further, paste does matter. I personally use Tuniq TX-3 Extreme, but they have since come out with TX-4 Extreme, and from what I have read is much better than it's predecessor. Some reviews cite as much as a 4C temperature difference between that and other thermal pastes.
> If you are like me, and are the type to want to sqeeze every last drop out of the performence in your rig, than I say investing in either of those two items is a safe investment. Heck that paste alone is worth it for $11 since you have plenty for future applications.


Great feedback, have some rep! Gonna try look for that paste you mentioned as well as those fans. IDK if they are available here but Ima give it a try. For now 4.7GHz sounds good. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Thanks for the rep









Keep us posted. If you do get that thermal paste I'd be very interested in seeing how much of a temperature drop you get.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Here's the screens you asked for.
> 
> 
> I've since lowered the Turbo Voltage to 0.004V and am having luck so far stress testing it. It didn't seem to affect the voltage too much though. I'm seeing it run at 1.312 more frequently, but it still spikes upwards of 1.336. I'll see how if fares for a little while. Before that I tried the 0.004V and raised the LLC to level 2. That gave too much of a boost though. I was seeing 1.366, which was quite a bit more than I was stable with before. Went back to LLC level 3 and I'm back where I was, maybe a little better.
> I've been doing some more P95 testing and I'm still getting that sawtooth graph pattern. It seems like it's about a five minute interval between the high and low temps. Which that's the time setting that I used in the custom setting (per the op) for the stress test. Would there be any correlation to that? I'd just like to find out why there's a regular pattern to the swing in temps when there's a constant load on all the cores. I've also considered a poor thermal interface application, but that might be grasping.


Looks like you won the chip lottery! I need 1.37- 1.39 (cpuz reading during a custom blend + 10 gb ram) on my 2700 to be stable for 1 hour in prime. I see > 120 watts at the cpu package during the run.

The 5 min temperature cycle is definately linked to the FFT time you set in the custom blend.

Great chip/rig you got there!

Edit: you might want to turn off spreadspectrum, but whatever you're doin, it looks great. That is definately a 5GHz chip.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I'm fairly new to the board and I've just been reading a few posts. I have an AsRock extreme4 z77 mobo. I've got my offset down to around -.050 with LLC at 5 and only speedstep on. It's weird because during gaming the cores are being used at max multiplier but generate less heat. Also the voltage is much more stable but higher. With speedstep and Enhanced c1e voltage is lower and jumps around more but multipliers drop. I also notice stutter with this setup.
> I'm on a 4.2 oc with stock cooler but a haf 932 case. During gaming I'm around 40-mid 50s depending on the game. I've tested on prime95 for 30 minutes once and it was stable. Don't really see the need to torture my cpu since I just use this pc for gaming and web browsing. Anyways how are these levels? During load with only speedstep on my vcore is 1.136-1.144 with a max of 1.160. Is this safe for my cpu on stock fan?
> Also if I put on enhanced c1e during gaming load vcore is jumpy but usually lower. Should I leave c1e on or off?


In my opinion 30min isnt stable even though the guide says to run it for 30 min. I would do an absolute min of 6hrs

You should have both Speedstep and C1e enabled, Disable C3 & C6, and C-state support can be on auto

As mentioned earlier you should invest in a good cpu heatsink and most run LLC between level 1 & 3. I run mine at level 3


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> 4.4 @ 1.315vcore sounds about right, how are temps? Sounds like a good overclock to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also try and aim for 24 hours or more if you can since in my experience even a successful 24 hour PRIME run will still lead to programs crashing and you end up increasing vcore a tad more. That is if you want your system to be stable 24/7 under normal use.


My temperatures are great. At max I'm hitting about 65C with a Hyper 212, and Arctic Silver 5.

I ran "The Prime Test" today. I saw it was great for about 40 mins, then I had to leave it for 6+ hours. When I got back, it had crashed with BSOD 0x9c, so I increased the voltage to 1.320. It's getting decently stable though, I had it run The Prime Test for a whole hour last night with 0 errors, crashes, or anything, and temps all around 65C.







So I'm definitely getting closer, I hope to run it for 6 hours at a time without crashing or BSOD.

EDIT: Holy f*cking *****!!! It started the Prime run at 7 AM and lasted until 3:45 PM, that's pretty good. Almost 9 hours. I think I can officially call this machine stable at 1.320 V @ 4.4GHz! Woohoo! My first ever overclock was successful!!!

*It's a gaming PC, not a folding one, so I think a 9 hours Prime pass is pretty good.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> My temperatures are great. At max I'm hitting about 65C with a Hyper 212, and Arctic Silver 5.
> I ran "The Prime Test" today. I saw it was great for about 40 mins, then I had to leave it for 6+ hours. When I got back, it had crashed with BSOD 0x9c, so I increased the voltage to 1.320. It's getting decently stable though, I had it run The Prime Test for a whole hour last night with 0 errors, crashes, or anything, and temps all around 65C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm definitely getting closer, I hope to run it for 6 hours at a time without crashing or BSOD.
> EDIT: Holy f*cking *****!!! It started the Prime run at 7 AM and lasted until 3:45 PM, that's pretty good. Almost 9 hours. I think I can officially call this machine stable at 1.320 V @ 4.4GHz! Woohoo! My first ever overclock was successful!!!
> *It's a gaming PC, not a folding one, so I think a 9 hours Prime pass is pretty good.


Great! Now try gaming with those settings and see if any of your games will crash. Personally I'd use heavy DX9 games cause I believe they make more use of the processor than DX11 games. Mainly Dishonored and GW2, these are 2 of my games that kept crashing on me even though I was stable on PRIME for more than 24 hours. If that does happen, just keep increasing turbo core till the games no longer crash. For me it was from 1.36v-1.376v so not that far off.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Great! Now try gaming with those settings and see if any of your games will crash. Personally I'd use heavy DX9 games cause I believe they make more use of the processor than DX11 games. Mainly Dishonored and GW2, these are 2 of my games that kept crashing on me even though I was stable on PRIME for more than 24 hours. If that does happen, just keep increasing turbo core till the games no longer crash. For me it was from 1.36v-1.376v so not that far off.


Problem is I don't have either of those two games, lol. I can try and find a DX9 test, or something like that. Maybe a benchmark test? That might work well. Any ideas of testers?


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Problem is I don't have either of those two games, lol. I can try and find a DX9 test, or something like that. Maybe a benchmark test? That might work well. Any ideas of testers?


How about GTA 4? It uses DirectX 9 if I remembered correctly. Max Payne 3 and Crysis has option to use DirectX 9 too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> You think different fans or paste would help? They say 1-2 degrees at most and that's far from enough..Maybe I can try a half push-pull but IDK..Seems like a lost cause to get to 4.8.


Another thermal paste worth considering: Noctua NT-H1. Reduced my load temp by 4 C (previously I was using Xigmatek Gaia's stock thermal paste).


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> How about GTA 4? It uses DirectX 9 if I remembered correctly. Max Payne 3 and Crysis has option to use DirectX 9 too.
> Another thermal paste worth considering: Noctua NT-H1. Reduced my load temp by 4 C (previously I was using Xigmatek Gaia's stock thermal paste).


Not sure what the stock thermal compound on the H100 is. Gonna try look for what's available here. Not a lot of choices here honestly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Problem is I don't have either of those two games, lol. I can try and find a DX9 test, or something like that. Maybe a benchmark test? That might work well. Any ideas of testers?


Yeah any DX9 games would be great. I think in-game benchies would do the trick if you don't wanna play for a couple of minutes. What games do you usually play? If you can play those games without crashing then I'd say your stable for your use.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> The maximum overclock in any cpu/gpu always lies in luck of draw. In you're case I'd say try getting a stable OC with a lower multiplier before going any higher. You're ram is also quite different as it is a low-voltage edition. Again overclocking with 4 DIMMS will also make it harder plus not having the option to underclock PLL will also limit your OC quite a bit.
> I'm at 4.7GHz @ 1.376vcore with my 3570K and Corsair H100. My temps are about 80-85 degrees gaming and 90-95 when running prime. In my experience, you can be stable in PRIME but not in gaming/regular use. I was stable in prime with 1.36v but my games would crash (GW2) so I had to keep increasing turbo vcore till it got stable. Now my final voltage is 1.376.
> What I did to get my OC was fiddle ONLY with turbo core UNLESS I get a vcore related BSOD in which case I increase static (non-turbo) vcore by 1 increment. I also got BSODs related to both VTT and PLL (using the guide's BSOD list of course) and UNDERCLOCKED them by 1 increment, usually this would take away the BSOD, if not, I decrease it again by 1 increment. I think my *PLL is at 1.075v* with my VTT at 1.086 or something.
> Hope this helps and I can post screenshots of my voltages in AXTU if you want. My BIOS settings are the same as the guide says.


Is that a typo? Do you mean 1.75v? My Z77 Extreme4 won't go below 1.585v on PLL. Right now 1.619v PLL is working best for me.

864k kept crashing P95 at 4.6GHz, but I think I'm about to push over it w/ more vcore. CPU-Z shows vcore fluctuating b/n 1.304 and 1.328v under load and I'm finally not crashing P95 w/n a few minutes at 864k.

+0.020v offset
+0.043v turbo offset
1.076v VTT
1.625v DRAM
0.925v VCCSA
Level2 LLC

Keeping my RAM at 2200 for now. 2400 gives me boot problems sometimes...I'll work on that later.

Temps are maxing at 70/74/77/74°C right now, but smaller fft sizes get it hotter. Ambient temp is 75°F.

Edit: P95 just crashed, but it lasted over 20mins this time at 864k...big improvement over 1-2mins. Upping vcore 1 notch.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Is that a typo? Do you mean 1.75v? My Z77 Extreme4 won't go below 1.585v on PLL. Right now 1.619v PLL is working best for me.
> 864k kept crashing P95 at 4.6GHz, but I think I'm about to push over it w/ more vcore. CPU-Z shows vcore fluctuating b/n 1.304 and 1.328v under load and I'm finally not crashing P95 w/n a few minutes at 864k.
> +0.020v offset
> +0.043v turbo offset
> 1.076v VTT
> 1.625v DRAM
> 0.925v VCCSA
> Level2 LLC
> Keeping my RAM at 2200 for now. 2400 gives me boot problems sometimes...I'll work on that later.
> Temps are maxing at 70/74/77/74°C right now, but smaller fft sizes get it hotter. Ambient temp is 75°F.
> Edit: P95 just crashed, but it lasted over 20mins this time at 864k...big improvement over 1-2mins. Upping vcore 1 notch.


Sorry yeah that was a typo, 1.75v I mean. Just keep increasing turbo vcore till no more core errors happen. Also I envy your RAM OC, I only have vengeance 1600 CL9 4GB sticks to work with so just keeping it within that range. Didn't really overclock RAM at all. My VTT is at 1.048v right now without seeing any BSODs. Just touched VTT whenever I get BSODs related to it.

1.619PLL is really low, can't believe your not seeing any issues with such low voltages lol. 1.328vcore for 4.6GHz isn't bad at all, just don't forget to test beyond PRIME after you've passed it for 24 hours. You might wanna try playing some of your favorite games, if they crash mostly I just increase vcore but IDK if lowering PLL will help with crashing issues as well.

I would've liked to keep my 4.7GHz OC @ 1.36v but games kept crashing. Wonder if lowering PLL further would do the trick?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> How about GTA 4? It uses DirectX 9 if I remembered correctly. Max Payne 3 and Crysis has option to use DirectX 9 too.


I don't have GTA4, but I can get it. Let's just not talk about how I can get it.









I also can try some DX9 benchmark tests probably. I ran PCMark 7 last night, didn't crash, but I don't really think it's DX9. I did get great scores though.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I don't have GTA4, but I can get it. Let's just not talk about how I can get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also can try some DX9 benchmark tests probably. I ran PCMark 7 last night, didn't crash, but I don't really think it's DX9. I did get great scores though.


Well what do you usually play? Try running what you usually play and if it works your good to go. I'd like to run benchmarks as well honestly all my overclocking goes to gaming performance lol. I have never tried benchmarking in my life except for ATTO to check if my SSD is running at rated speeds. Looks like a good way to view OC performance gains.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Well what do you usually play? Try running what you usually play and if it works your good to go. I'd like to run benchmarks as well honestly all my overclocking goes to gaming performance lol. I have never tried benchmarking in my life except for ATTO to check if my SSD is running at rated speeds. Looks like a good way to view OC performance gains.


I usually play Minecraft, TF2, COD (MW2, MW3, BO) and I also have Medal of Honor, BFBC2, and Burnout Paradise.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Sorry yeah that was a typo, 1.75v I mean. Just keep increasing turbo vcore till no more core errors happen. Also I envy your RAM OC, I only have vengeance 1600 CL9 4GB sticks to work with so just keeping it within that range. Didn't really overclock RAM at all. My VTT is at 1.048v right now without seeing any BSODs. Just touched VTT whenever I get BSODs related to it.
> 1.619PLL is really low, can't believe your not seeing any issues with such low voltages lol. 1.328vcore for 4.6GHz isn't bad at all, just don't forget to test beyond PRIME after you've passed it for 24 hours. You might wanna try playing some of your favorite games, if they crash mostly I just increase vcore but IDK if lowering PLL will help with crashing issues as well.
> I would've liked to keep my 4.7GHz OC @ 1.36v but games kept crashing. Wonder if lowering PLL further would do the trick?


Yeah, when I was trying to get 4.5GHz stable I found Crysis2 would crash very quickly even though P95 Blend w/ 90% RAM usage was passing for 8hrs+. Just a little more vcore fixed that.

Definitely try a lower PLL. It will lower temps which will sometimes even allow lower vcore which drops temps even more.

I've remounted my H70 3 times now. Last time I payed attention to the grain of the water block and the IHS and aligned them. I also added some washers to increase pressure a little and have been adjusting my TIM application methodology. Also tried giving the water block a little twist with pressure while the TIM was nice and hot to help spread it thinner. Managed to shave a few °C.

Got this RAM for $65 and love it! Haven't been able to get 2600 to boot yet, but I'll be happy if 2400 runs w/o issues. It does fine until I reboot, and then doesn't like to POST. Very annoying while trying to find max OC of CPU, so I'm keeping it at 2200 until I max out the CPU.

Edit: Looks like I needed a little more PLL. Vcore wasn't helping the 864k crash. I'm at 1.635v PLL now and 37mins into a pure 864k run of P95.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I usually play Minecraft, TF2, COD (MW2, MW3, BO) and I also have Medal of Honor, BFBC2, and Burnout Paradise.


Try those games and see if you can run em without any of them crashing. Isn't Burnout DX9? Well running those FPS might do the trick as well especially if you can play mutliplayer since that'll stress the CPU quite a bit. If you can play those on extended gaming sessions then I would call that overclock stable.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Yeah, when I was trying to get 4.5GHz stable I found Crysis2 would crash very quickly even though P95 Blend w/ 90% RAM usage was passing for 8hrs+. Just a little more vcore fixed that.
> Definitely try a lower PLL. It will lower temps which will sometimes even allow lower vcore which drops temps even more.
> I've remounted my H70 3 times now. Last time I payed attention to the grain of the water block and the IHS and aligned them. I also added some washers to increase pressure a little and have been adjusting my TIM application methodology. Also tried giving the water block a little twist with pressure while the TIM was nice and hot to help spread it thinner. Managed to shave a few °C.
> Got this RAM for $65 and love it! Haven't been able to get 2600 to boot yet, but I'll be happy if 2400 runs w/o issues. It does fine until I reboot, and then doesn't like to POST. Very annoying while trying to find max OC of CPU, so I'm keeping it at 2200 until I max out the CPU.


Nice RAM for quite a low price! Wonder if I can get me some of those here where I'm from. I can only get 2133 Dominators and they cost like $150. :| Haven't really tried anything on my H100, still running stock fans and paste, I doubt changing fans, paste, and making it a push-pull will allow me to hit 4.8GHz lol. Not to mention the 1.42+v I'll llikely need to keep it stable 24/7. That's just scary lol. Think I'm gonna keep my 4.7GHz @ 1.376v. Maybe Ima try lower PLL further and see if that'll allow me to lower my voltages and still remain stable.


----------



## Jard

Need some help going from fixed mode to offset mode for a very mild overclock - 4.0 GHz.

My goal is just to run 4.0 GHz 24/7 at stock voltage. I've done a bunch of testing in fixed mode with voltage set at 1.205 and additional turbo voltage at +0.004.

4.0 GHz Fixed
Max 60C on Core 1 and 59 C on Core 2 (the rest are lower).
VID: 1.3411 v
Core Voltage: 1.208 V
LLC Level 2

So my question is: How do I translate that to Offset Mode? Do I just play with offsets (negative I assume) until I see my peak Core Voltage at 1.208 V? Do you think I will have issues with idle voltage?

Thanks!


----------



## jason4207

^^

Yeah, just keep increasing the negative offset. You should be able to run much lower vcore for 4.0GHz. ~1.1v

If you have issues at idle increase core vcore offset and reduce turbo vcore offset.


----------



## Jard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Yeah, just keep increasing the negative offset. You should be able to run much lower vcore for 4.0GHz. ~1.1v


Thank you.

I did try these fixed settings at 4.2 GHz and got a Windows restart after about 15 minutes of Prime95 using the settings at the beginning of this thread. So I assume I just can't do 4.2 GHz on "stock" voltage.

I will definitely test to try and get the lowest stable vcore at 4.0 GHz.


----------



## jason4207

Try a base offset of +0.005 to +0.015 and a then keep increasing the negative offset on turbo until you start failing P95. Then back off a bit.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Nice RAM for quite a low price! Wonder if I can get me some of those here where I'm from. I can only get 2133 Dominators and they cost like $150. :| Haven't really tried anything on my H100, still running stock fans and paste, I doubt changing fans, paste, and making it a push-pull will allow me to hit 4.8GHz lol. Not to mention the 1.42+v I'll llikely need to keep it stable 24/7. That's just scary lol. Think I'm gonna keep my 4.7GHz @ 1.376v. Maybe Ima try lower PLL further and see if that'll allow me to lower my voltages and still remain stable.


I think 4.7GHz will be the most I push for as well. Might just try running some benches at 4.8+, but nothing 24/7 stable and no P95 or Linx.

Edit: I'm at 1.627v PLL now and it's looking just as stable as 1.635v at 864k. Gonna switch back to a full run of Blend and see how she holds up.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jard*
> 
> Need some help going from fixed mode to offset mode for a very mild overclock - 4.0 GHz.
> My goal is just to run 4.0 GHz 24/7 at stock voltage. I've done a bunch of testing in fixed mode with voltage set at 1.205 and additional turbo voltage at +0.004.
> 4.0 GHz Fixed
> Max 60C on Core 1 and 59 C on Core 2 (the rest are lower).
> VID: 1.3411 v
> Core Voltage: 1.208 V
> LLC Level 2
> So my question is: How do I translate that to Offset Mode? Do I just play with offsets (negative I assume) until I see my peak Core Voltage at 1.208 V? Do you think I will have issues with idle voltage?
> Thanks!


Turbo offset is always the way to go. Only go for vcore offset when you get BSODs telling you to increase vcore (refer to BSOD list in guide). Try keeping the vcore offset a tick above 0 (+.004 I think?) and put the rest in turbo offset and see how it goes. You shouldn't have difficulty with 4.0. IDK your rig though but if ur using 2500K/2700K or 3570K/3770K you might not even need a voltage bump. I personally didn't need to tweak voltage for a 5 min PRIME test till 4.6GHz. I know it's different for every proc but you shouldn't have any issues.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> I think 4.7GHz will be the most I push for as well. Might just try running some benches at 4.8+, but nothing 24/7 stable and no P95 or Linx.
> Edit: I'm at 1.627v PLL now and it's looking just as stable as 1.635v at 864k. Gonna switch back to a full run of Blend and see how she holds up.


I was hoping (well more like praying) for a 5GHz 3570K 24/7 stable which is almost unheard of lol. I'm happy I got 4.7 stable though. Never tried benching anything, might try it just for kicks but mostly I just enjoy overclocking and gaming.

So you running 4.8GHz? How much vcore you at?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jard*
> 
> Need some help going from fixed mode to offset mode for a very mild overclock - 4.0 GHz.
> My goal is just to run 4.0 GHz 24/7 at stock voltage. I've done a bunch of testing in fixed mode with voltage set at 1.205 and additional turbo voltage at +0.004.
> 4.0 GHz Fixed
> Max 60C on Core 1 and 59 C on Core 2 (the rest are lower).
> VID: 1.3411 v
> Core Voltage: 1.208 V
> LLC Level 2
> So my question is: How do I translate that to Offset Mode? Do I just play with offsets (negative I assume) until I see my peak Core Voltage at 1.208 V? Do you think I will have issues with idle voltage?
> Thanks!


Just switch the multi to 45, Set your offset at a +0.005, and for now leave your turbo voltage on auto. Then start P95, write down what vcore is displayed in CPU-z during idle/full load and then start up P95. I assume the rest of your bios is set up correctly but you can always take screen shots and post them here.

Fill out your system specs in your sig so members know what hardware you are running.


----------



## Jard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Turbo offset is always the way to go. Only go for vcore offset when you get BSODs telling you to increase vcore (refer to BSOD list in guide). Try keeping the vcore offset a tick above 0 (+.004 I think?) and put the rest in turbo offset and see how it goes. You shouldn't have difficulty with 4.0. IDK your rig though but if ur using 2500K/2700K or 3570K/3770K you might not even need a voltage bump. I personally didn't need to tweak voltage for a 5 min PRIME test till 4.6GHz. I know it's different for every proc but you shouldn't have any issues.


This is where I'm confused...

How do I get my idle vcore to drop back down if I'm setting the multiplier up to 40 and NOT running a negative offset voltage? Won't just setting the ratio to 40 bump the vcore automatically?

Rig type Gaming Rig
Description i5-2500k ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 CM 212+ 16 GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1600 Sapphire HD 7950 @ 1100/1400
Status I Own It
Last updated Today at 12:43 pm

On my phone so I can't take full advantage of the system builder.

I changed the rest of the settings according to the first post in this thread and adjusted the C states for offset mode.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jard*
> 
> This is where I'm confused...
> How do I get my idle vcore to drop back down if I'm setting the multiplier up to 40 and NOT running a negative offset voltage? Won't just setting the ratio to 40 bump the vcore automatically?
> Rig type Gaming Rig
> Description i5-2500k ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 CM 212+ 16 GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1600 Sapphire HD 7950 @ 1100/1400
> Status I Own It
> Last updated Today at 12:43 pm
> On my phone so I can't take full advantage of the system builder.
> I changed the rest of the settings according to the first post in this thread and adjusted the C states for offset mode.


Your vcore will change by having speedstep and C1e enabled. This is what allows the cpu multi & vcore to drop at idle and increase at full load
Speedstep Enabled
C1e Enabled
C3 Disabled
C6 Disabled
C-State Support -Auto

You can take bios screenshots by formating a flashdrive in FAT32 then restart, go into bios, hit f12.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> I was hoping (well more like praying) for a 5GHz 3570K 24/7 stable which is almost unheard of lol. I'm happy I got 4.7 stable though. Never tried benching anything, might try it just for kicks but mostly I just enjoy overclocking and gaming.
> So you running 4.8GHz? How much vcore you at?


Not yet. Working on 4.6GHz stable right now. I'm out of town until tomorrow but hopefully blend will still be running when i get home. I'll try for 4.7 as well, but I'll be happy here for 24/7.

I'll shoot for 4.8, 4.9, & 5.0 bench runs on a cold winter night with the window open. Thinking about deliding too but not sure if it's worth it to me.


----------



## writer21

Isn't llc bad? Again I'm new to this but from what I'm reading online LLC is a hack? It's not supported by intel and vdroop is what you want.

Also with my 4.2 OC I've played for hours and didn't crash. My temps stay in the 40s. It only spikes up to lower 50s on two cores when the game is loading. While actually playing a map it stays in the 40s. Could be my haf 932 with good air flow that's helping out. Would this really degrade my chip?


----------



## writer21

I will also be getting an aftermarket cooler this week. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Isn't llc bad? Again I'm new to this but from what I'm reading online LLC is a hack? It's not supported by intel and vdroop is what you want.
> Also with my 4.2 OC I've played for hours and didn't crash. My temps stay in the 40s. It only spikes up to lower 50s on two cores when the game is loading. While actually playing a map it stays in the 40s. Could be my haf 932 with good air flow that's helping out. Would this really degrade my chip?


LLC is perfectly fine, its not a hack, its a bios setting that reduces your vdroop to help get your overclock stable. I run mine in the middle at level 3. Your chips not going to degrade unless you really push the limits on vcore. ive been running mine at 4.5 for 8 months w/out any problems.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I will also be getting an aftermarket cooler this week. Any suggestions?


You dont want to really overclock w/ the stock cooler. On the less expensive side people go w/ the cooler master hyper 212, on the expensive side you can look at the noctura D14 and the planteks. Look on newegg they got plenty to choose from


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You dont want to really overclock w/ the stock cooler. On the less expensive side people go w/ the cooler master hyper 212, on the expensive side you can look at the noctura D14 and the planteks. Look on newegg they got plenty to choose from


Ok everyone seems to suggest that one so which is better evo or 212+? Money doesn't matter seeing as both a low priced last I checked. Also like I stated I'm only ocing to 4.2 on all core with -offset. Max temps for everyday use is lower 50s. These are bad temps?

Btw thanks for all the advice.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Ok everyone seems to suggest that one so which is better evo or 212+? Money doesn't matter seeing as both a low priced last I checked. Also like I stated I'm only ocing to 4.2 on all core with -offset. Max temps for everyday use is lower 50s. These are bad temps?
> Btw thanks for all the advice.


I think the Evo is.

The heat pipes are connected to each other, for better cooling over the Plus. Then again, it probably won't make a huge difference.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Ok everyone seems to suggest that one so which is better evo or 212+? Money doesn't matter seeing as both a low priced last I checked. Also like I stated I'm only ocing to 4.2 on all core with -offset. Max temps for everyday use is lower 50s. These are bad temps?
> Btw thanks for all the advice.


You can run with the stock cooler and a modest oc if you dial the voltage down. Get the eco if you can afford it though. It's much easier to get the TIM application correct.

The cooler your components are the more efficient they are and the longer they will last.

50's? Is that under P95 load? It's hard to compare temps with different loads. But 50's are fine.


----------



## Jard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Just switch the multi to 45, Set your offset at a +0.005, and for now leave your turbo voltage on auto. Then start P95, write down what vcore is displayed in CPU-z during idle/full load and then start up P95. I assume the rest of your bios is set up correctly but you can always take screen shots and post them here.
> Fill out your system specs in your sig so members know what hardware you are running.


Still confused as to why I want a positive offset at all to hit 4.0 GHz...

Offset +0.005 V
Turbo Auto
Multiplier 40
vcore at idle 1.016
vcore under load 1.344

Offset -0.140 V
Turbo Auto
Multiplier 40
vcore at idle 0.872
vcore under load 1.200

I tested the negative offset under load and it's stable on 8 hours of Prime95.

Am I completely missing a setting or do I not get how it works? I don't need even close to my chip's VID to hit 4.0 GHz stable, so why would I put a positive offset on top of it?


----------



## writer21

No this is under gaming load such as bf3 and mw3. My asrock extreme 4 on auto sets the vcore to like 1.2+ for a 4.2 oc. It's crazy honestly. I find around the 1.144-1.160 keeps me the most stable. But I tend to run a bit lower because I don't use it like prime95 does. So far playing for hours and days really I haven't crashed.

Just wanted to know if 40-lower 50s would degrade my chip quickly. Thanks for the help again.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jard*
> 
> Still confused as to why I want a positive offset at all to hit 4.0 GHz...
> Offset +0.005 V
> Turbo Auto
> Multiplier 40
> vcore at idle 1.016
> vcore under load 1.344
> Offset -0.140 V
> Turbo Auto
> Multiplier 40
> vcore at idle 0.872
> vcore under load 1.200
> I tested the negative offset under load and it's stable on 8 hours of Prime95.
> Am I completely missing a setting or do I not get how it works? I don't need even close to my chip's VID to hit 4.0 GHz stable, so why would I put a positive offset on top of it?


You're doing good. he was trying to get you to try a higher oc.
the base offset will alter voltages at all multipliers. the turbo offset will adjust the voltage only at max multi. add them together to get your max multi vcore offset.

go too low on base offset and you risk crashing at idle or low load.

try using negative offset on the turbo. you should be able to go pretty low at 4GHz.

Edit: My Q9550 (45nm) ran 24/7 stable at 1.256v. That 22nm chip should be able to do much better.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> You're doing good. he was trying to get you to try a higher oc.
> the base offset will alter voltages at all multipliers. the turbo offset will adjust the voltage only at max multi. add them together to get your max multi vcore offset.
> go too low on base offset and you risk crashing at idle or low load.
> try using negative offset on the turbo. you should be able to go pretty low at 4GHz.
> Edit: My Q9550 (45nm) ran 24/7 stable at 1.256v. That 22nm chip should be able to do much better.


My board supports turbo voltage but I can't set -offset for it. Only vcore allows -offset.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Try those games and see if you can run em without any of them crashing. Isn't Burnout DX9? Well running those FPS might do the trick as well especially if you can play mutliplayer since that'll stress the CPU quite a bit. If you can play those on extended gaming sessions then I would call that overclock stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice RAM for quite a low price! Wonder if I can get me some of those here where I'm from. I can only get 2133 Dominators and they cost like $150. :| Haven't really tried anything on my H100, still running stock fans and paste, I doubt changing fans, paste, and making it a push-pull will allow me to hit 4.8GHz lol. Not to mention the 1.42+v I'll llikely need to keep it stable 24/7. That's just scary lol. Think I'm gonna keep my 4.7GHz @ 1.376v. Maybe Ima try lower PLL further and see if that'll allow me to lower my voltages and still remain stable.


Hey dude,

I tried a bit of GTA 4, and it seems to run well. Max core temps are 46C? lol

The GPU stays around the same (7850) at around 47C, using 1500/2000 MB of video memory for the game.

I only played for probably 20 minutes, but I'm going to play some more now, and tomorrow.


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hey dude,
> I tried a bit of GTA 4, and it seems to run well. Max core temps are 46C? lol
> The GPU stays around the same (7850) at around 47C, using 1500/2000 MB of video memory for the game.
> I only played for probably 20 minutes, but I'm going to play some more now, and tomorrow.


Looks good! Those temps are very fine. Try playing for hours and see if it's stable. 20 minutes isn't enough.

Anyway I have a quick question. If I set the *turbo boost voltage* to *auto*, will it increase itself as needed like Vcore offset?

Edit: I'm on 4.5 GHz now. My Vcore varies between 1.24-1.25 V under load. Ran OCCT for a quick 4 hours test and it seems fine. However, when I stop the test, I got BSOD. Here's my BSOD





I know there's a BSOD list in the first page but I don't know which "0x" displays my error as there are 5.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Hey dude,
> I tried a bit of GTA 4, and it seems to run well. Max core temps are 46C? lol
> The GPU stays around the same (7850) at around 47C, using 1500/2000 MB of video memory for the game.
> I only played for probably 20 minutes, but I'm going to play some more now, and tomorrow.


Great, those temps are low! I hate how hot the weather is here, wish I lived somewhere cooler so I can OC higher lol. Try playing it for about 1 and 1/2 to 2 hours and if you don't see anything crash then you can keep settings as is. Honestly with those temps you can go a lot higher I believe, you should try 4.8GHz mate.


----------



## Jard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> My board supports turbo voltage but I can't set -offset for it. Only vcore allows -offset.


Same here and it looks like I can't disable turbo either.

i5-2500k
ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
P2.20 BIOS


----------



## kalsylum

Still on 4.5 but this time I set the Vcore to auto and I got another BSOD.



BCCode: 101. Is it the same like 0x101?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> Still on 4.5 but this time I set the Vcore to auto and I got another BSOD.
> 
> BCCode: 101. Is it the same like 0x101?


Check event viewer and you should see the error there. Personally I never go Auto when I can set it manually. The voltage auto adjusts anyway when you have minimum processor state in power options set to 1%. It'll only go full voltage when it requres so. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Check event viewer and you should see the error there. Personally I never go Auto when I can set it manually. The voltage auto adjusts anyway when you have minimum processor state in power options set to 1%. It'll only go full voltage when it requres so. Just my opinion of course.


I used auto just because I was curious on how much the Vcore assigned on auto. I heard it's usually too much so I can know roughly how much is too much and start decreasing until I can get it stable but seems that I was wrong.

I went to Event Viewer and I believe the last BSOD I posted here is this



What does it mean? There's so many "0x" there...


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Great, those temps are low! I hate how hot the weather is here, wish I lived somewhere cooler so I can OC higher lol. Try playing it for about 1 and 1/2 to 2 hours and if you don't see anything crash then you can keep settings as is. Honestly with those temps you can go a lot higher I believe, you should try 4.8GHz mate.


I played it for probably an hour last night, and everything stayed around the 48C mark. As for going for a 4.8 OC, I think I'm going to stay at 4.4. It's a 30% speed increase, and I like where my voltage is at right now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> Still on 4.5 but this time I set the Vcore to auto and I got another BSOD.
> 
> BCCode: 101. Is it the same like 0x101?


101 is Vcore - too low. 001 bsod is memory. Have you run memtest?

For bsod 101 you just ned to up the vcore offset, or the turbo offset. Did the crash happen during load or at idle?

Edit: if you are increasing the multipler and npot voltage (offset or static) you are probing the limit of multiplier at stock voltage. To get 45x on your chip, you need to add voltage. Followthe guide as the OP described. Up muktiplier until you get a 101, then increase vcore incrementally until stable. Then up the clock and repeat until you hit your goal or the rig'slimit.


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 101 is Vcore - too low. 001 bsod is memory. Have you run memtest?
> For bsod 101 you just ned to up the vcore offset, or the turbo offset. Did the crash happen during load or at idle?
> Edit: if you are increasing the multipler and npot voltage (offset or static) you are probing the limit of multiplier at stock voltage. To get 45x on your chip, you need to add voltage. Followthe guide as the OP described. Up muktiplier until you get a 101, then increase vcore incrementally until stable. Then up the clock and repeat until you hit your goal or the rig'slimit.


The crash happen exactly right after I stop the test, not during the load. I haven't run memtest, is it this one? http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

If I got another 001, what should I do?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> The crash happen exactly right after I stop the test, not during the load. I haven't run memtest, is it this one? http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> If I got another 001, what should I do?


No it's this one: http://www.memtest.org/

Extract it to a flash drive and set to boot from it.


----------



## Jpmboy

If it crashed with 101 AFTER p95 custom blend - add Vcore to raise the idle volts slightly. During p95 - add turbo (I think)

the 001 crash - is likely low memory volts or incorrect memory timingssettings, assuming the memory is okay (get the free version http://www.memtest86.com/)

Post your bios settings. format a memstick fat32, put it into a usb slot, reboot and enter bios (spam F2). hit F12 for each screen (scroll to show entire bios page) then post the pictures from the stick on this thread.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If it crashed with 101 AFTER p95 custom blend - add Vcore to raise the idle volts slightly. During p95 - add turbo (I think)
> the 001 crash - is likely low memory volts or incorrect memory timingssettings, assuming the memory is okay (get the free version http://www.memtest86.com/)
> Post your bios settings. format a memstick fat32, put it into a usb slot, reboot and enter bios (spam F2). hit F12 for each screen (scroll to show entire bios page) then post the pictures from the stick on this thread.


Wrong memtest bro. It's the one I linked above.


----------



## writer21

So I've been using -.040 with all cstates enabled and package c state on auto. Speedstep and c1e are also enabled with 5 llc(0%). Oc'd to 4.2 and I never break 50 now while gaming. Vcore is lower and so are temps idle and load. Highest vcore is 1.136. With cstates disabled vcore reaches 1.152.

The additional turbo voltage is on auto. So if the cpu needs more voltage for turbo it will increase as much as needed? Also I was able to run on lowest cpu pll voltage. But I put it back to auto. What would be good pll voltage for 4.2 oc and current settings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Cool. this is the wrong one?

edit: yup, it is. been awhile since i had to use it.


----------



## cam51037

Well, after running GTA 4 for a few hours steady, I got 0 crashes or errors.









I am stable!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jard*
> 
> Still confused as to why I want a positive offset at all to hit 4.0 GHz...
> Offset +0.005 V
> Turbo Auto
> Multiplier 40
> vcore at idle 1.016
> vcore under load 1.344
> Offset -0.140 V
> Turbo Auto
> Multiplier 40
> vcore at idle 0.872
> vcore under load 1.200
> I tested the negative offset under load and it's stable on 8 hours of Prime95.
> Am I completely missing a setting or do I not get how it works? I don't need even close to my chip's VID to hit 4.0 GHz stable, so why would I put a positive offset on top of it?


You wont have a positive offset, this thread is focused on a 45 multi or higher which is why a +0.005 is a starting point.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> The crash happen exactly right after I stop the test, not during the load. I haven't run memtest, is it this one? http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> If I got another 001, what should I do?


This means your idle voltage is too low, increase the offset voltage (not turbo) by 1 notch.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> So I've been using -.040 with all cstates enabled and package c state on auto. Speedstep and c1e are also enabled with 5 llc(0%). Oc'd to 4.2 and I never break 50 now while gaming. Vcore is lower and so are temps idle and load. Highest vcore is 1.136. With cstates disabled vcore reaches 1.152.
> The additional turbo voltage is on auto. So if the cpu needs more voltage for turbo it will increase as much as needed? Also I was able to run on lowest cpu pll voltage. But I put it back to auto. What would be good pll voltage for 4.2 oc and current settings?


You shouldnt need PLL until you overclock past 4.5ghz. I'm not using PLL on my overclock


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> This means your idle voltage is too low, increase the offset voltage (not turbo) by 1 notch.


Increased my Vcore by one notch, now it's +0.010. Did 2 hours of OCCT, 2 hours of Prime and few hours of Battlefield 3. But I will do 12 hours of Prime later. So far there's no error or BSOD. Is there any way to increase idle voltage without increasing load voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the 001 crash - is likely low memory volts or incorrect memory timingssettings, assuming the memory is okay (get the free version http://www.memtest86.com/)
> Post your bios settings. format a memstick fat32, put it into a usb slot, reboot and enter bios (spam F2). hit F12 for each screen (scroll to show entire bios page) then post the pictures from the stick on this thread.


Just did a quick scan using Memtest86+ and I'm able to do 1 pass without errors. Will do 12 hours test later to ensure my RAMs are okay. Here's my bios setting:






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well, after running GTA 4 for a few hours steady, I got 0 crashes or errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am stable!


Good for you! Now try to pass Prime95 for 12 hours without errors.


----------



## Lucky 23

You bios looks good. I have c3 and c6 disabled because this puts the cpu into a deep sleep but if its not causing issues then its up to you.

Offset increases both idle and load


----------



## Jpmboy

As Lucky said. Offset will raise both. Turbo will raise load Vcore. I would disable C3 and C6. Looks like you are on track to a stable OC.









Edit: looks to me like you could get a lot more out of that chip. What the max temps in P95 ?


----------



## kalsylum

How about Package C State Support? Did you set it to auto or disabled?

I BSODed again. This time it's 0x3B. I'm going to try same volts with C3 and C6 disabled. If I get another BSOD I'll raise Vcore offset.

Edit: Here's my temps after 2 hours of Prime95.



I don't expect much difference after 12 hours of Prime95 as they're generally stable after 2 hours of testing.


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> A little pea, or grain of rice should do the trick. =]
> Hope it turns out better, Good luck


Finally got the time to do the reseting of the D14... Obviously there was too much paste so i cleaned everything and cleaned more with alcool on both the cpu and d14. Reinstalled correctly .. I can only see a little better performance. Right now, max temp was 96*C after one hour, but had an error at 1:19hour.



So ... now what do I do -_-... If tempt are still that high at 4.4ghz, is it normal?


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> Finally got the time to do the reseting of the D14... Obviously there was too much paste so i cleaned everything and cleaned more with alcool on both the cpu and d14. Reinstalled correctly .. I can only see a little better performance. Right now, max temp was 96*C after one hour, but had an error at 1:19hour.
> 
> So ... now what do I do -_-... If tempt are still that high at 4.4ghz, is it normal?


Those temps are high considering you have Noctua D14! How much Vcore do you use under load?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> How about Package C State Support? Did you set it to auto or disabled?
> I BSODed again. This time it's 0x3B. I'm going to try same volts with C3 and C6 disabled. If I get another BSOD I'll raise Vcore offset.
> Edit: Here's my temps after 2 hours of Prime95.
> 
> I don't expect much difference after 12 hours of Prime95 as they're generally stable after 2 hours of testing.


I leave C-state support on auto. It looks like your on track for a stable overclock at full load, you might just need to play w/ offset to get your idle voltage up. Im running a +0.015. After disabling C3 & C6 if your still getting BSOD's at idle then try a +0.015 or higher


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> How about Package C State Support? Did you set it to auto or disabled?
> I BSODed again. This time it's 0x3B. I'm going to try same volts with C3 and C6 disabled. If I get another BSOD I'll raise Vcore offset.
> Edit: Here's my temps after 2 hours of Prime95.
> 
> I don't expect much difference after 12 hours of Prime95 as they're generally stable after 2 hours of testing.


You still need more Vcore. Disable c3 and c6, if the bsod was during the prime run, you can try increasing turbo. C3 and c6 will affect idle stability and should not impact load stability.

You have plenty of room to more your volts re: max temps.


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> Those temps are high considering you have Noctua D14! How much Vcore do you use under load?


Shrug I'm confused now lol. I've been trying different voltage , going in egative offset then going into more with turbo.

Right now, Turbo @ +0.035V
Offset @ 0.015v
CPU Loadline @ level 4.

It has been stable for whatever I do recently... was waiting until I had time to reseat my d14... now it's done I got some hours to do some more etsting...


----------



## TheAssassin

I have been trying to do a 10 or 12 hour stress test for the past few weeks. I went from +0.010 to +0.060 offset and when I go back to check my pc after a few hours, I am still getting a BSOD. The code I am getting is 0x0000124. Does anyone know why I am getting a BSOD? My voltage under load is about 1.336 - 1.344. (This is for a 4.5ghz oc)


----------



## Jpmboy

As the OP (kennyparker) advised me when i had the same problem... 124 code bsod is 90% a vcore problem... Sometimes vtt. It looks like you have enough vcore at load, so maybe in tour case it is vtt? With my 2700k, 124 bsod was a vcore problem.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAssassin*
> 
> I have been trying to do a 10 or 12 hour stress test for the past few weeks. I went from +0.010 to +0.060 offset and when I go back to check my pc after a few hours, I am still getting a BSOD. The code I am getting is 0x0000124. Does anyone know why I am getting a BSOD? My voltage under load is about 1.336 - 1.344. (This is for a 4.5ghz oc)


Post up screen shots of your bios and i can take a look


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Post up screen shots of your bios and i can take a look


Howw do you take screen of the bios, when iu press F12, it say no usb drive detected or something similar. Even if my usb key is in it.


----------



## Lucky 23

put a flash drive in, then go to my computer, right click the flashdrive and format in fat32. Then just restart, go into bios hit f12. Then in windows you will be able to get the screen shots off the flashdrive.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Well, after running GTA 4 for a few hours steady, I got 0 crashes or errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am stable!


Great! Now you have a 4.4GHz OC stable. Congrats!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAssassin*
> 
> I have been trying to do a 10 or 12 hour stress test for the past few weeks. I went from +0.010 to +0.060 offset and when I go back to check my pc after a few hours, I am still getting a BSOD. The code I am getting is 0x0000124. Does anyone know why I am getting a BSOD? My voltage under load is about 1.336 - 1.344. (This is for a 4.5ghz oc)


Most probably VTT. Try decreasing VTT a notch and see how it goes. I try to go for other voltages first before touching vcore when it comes to BSODs. Tweaking VTT has a good chance of fixing BSODs in my experience. Also there's a BSOD list in the thread if you haven't already taken a look at it.


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> Shrug I'm confused now lol. I've been trying different voltage , going in egative offset then going into more with turbo.
> Right now, Turbo @ +0.035V
> Offset @ 0.015v
> CPU Loadline @ level 4.
> It has been stable for whatever I do recently... was waiting until I had time to reseat my d14... now it's done I got some hours to do some more etsting...


Okay, how much Vcore that CPU-Z reads when you are running Prime? I got 4.4 GHz stable at auto turbo boost, +0.005 Vcore offset and level 3 LLC. CPU-Z reads 1.240 V under load. Maybe you can try higher LLC, level 3 or 2 perhaps, then if it's stable try to bring down the voltage.


----------



## Zaraky

It goes arround 1.250 to 1.290...

right now I went for +0.005 offset, +0.016 turbo and lvl 4 LLC. CPu-Z show 1.256V stable but temperature are hitting 99*C...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> It goes arround 1.250 to 1.290...
> right now I went for +0.005 offset, +0.016 turbo and lvl 4 LLC. CPu-Z show 1.256V stable but temperature are hitting 99*C...


Cooler? Ambients? Case?

Edit: I see that your cooler is a d14. You should not be hitting that high of temps. Try and get some better tim if yours is bad and reseat it.


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Cooler? Ambients? Case?
> 
> Edit: I see that your cooler is a d14. You should not be hitting that high of temps. Try and get some better tim if yours is bad and reseat it.


Ambient I'd say about 25*C right now. Cooler Noctua D14, Case Silverstone FT02. Asrockextreme 4, I7-3770k, corsair AX850. Gskill Sniper 16gb 1600mhz,...

... I have reseated the D14 3time alrdy... first time I didnt do it correctly, second i put too much paste... third I did exactly as it should, tighten all the thumbscrew, beside the seat is in every hole in the middle, tighten the thumbscrew on both seat till it cant anymore. put a pea of thermal paste, put the D14 unto it, tighten one side one turn,then one on the other, repeat till tightened to the max...

Really I don't know what to do anymore lmao... this is my first build ever and it's becoming a pain haha


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> It goes arround 1.250 to 1.290...
> right now I went for +0.005 offset, +0.016 turbo and lvl 4 LLC. CPu-Z show 1.256V stable but temperature are hitting 99*C...


Those temps are too high! At 1.256vcore you shouldn't be anywhere near those temps especially with a D14. With my H100 I stay at 85 degrees C and max out at 95 degrees with my 3570K @ 1.376vcore. 3770K generates more heat than 3570K but that is too hot for your OC. Hmm there's definitely something wrong with the setup.


----------



## Zaraky

What could it be? Cuz right now, i'm out of idea lol...

Well... I think i found one of the problem... not sure if it's that but I'm trying it. I just switched both fan of the D14 side, I think they were pushing bottom intead of pushing top, which disrupted the airflow of the ft02 design. let hope it's that!


----------



## BeastRider

Have you checked if the fans on the D14 are running at max speed? Hmm, what are temps on idle? If the idle temps are in the 30's then you seated the D14 correctly..Also what are temps without the overclock at stock voltage? This'll help determine if the OC is causing the temps or not. Starting to think it might just be the processor's internal thermal paste..if this is the case I'm not sure if you can RMA it. Last question is would you happen to know/remember your temps with the stock cooler? If the temps have been this way all along then there's definitely something wrong with the processor.


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Have you checked if the fans on the D14 are running at max speed? Hmm, what are temps on idle? If the idle temps are in the 30's then you seated the D14 correctly..Also what are temps without the overclock at stock voltage? This'll help determine if the OC is causing the temps or not. Starting to think it might just be the processor's internal thermal paste..if this is the case I'm not sure if you can RMA it. Last question is would you happen to know/remember your temps with the stock cooler? If the temps have been this way all along then there's definitely something wrong with the processor.


Temp on idle is 27-30. since the change of the fan position,
CPU Fan 1 @ 1208rpm, CPu Fan 2 @ 1331 from what Asrock extreme tuning tell me.

I don't remember temp on stock... i can try that after tomorow when I'm back..

Max temps so far with P95 is 86*C... wondering if i should let ti run overnight and check in 5hour when I wake up...


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> Temp on idle is 27-30. since the change of the fan position,
> CPU Fan 1 @ 1208rpm, CPu Fan 2 @ 1331 from what Asrock extreme tuning tell me.
> I don't remember temp on stock... i can try that after tomorow when I'm back..
> Max temps so far with P95 is 86*C... wondering if i should let ti run overnight and check in 5hour when I wake up...


With 86 degrees on Prime that's not so bad. Though still higher than most cases Ivy does get hot. With some quick research I can see that your fans are indeed running at max speeds. It looks like it's your processor itself. To me it seems like this is just your processor's limit in overclocking. If you average 85 degrees you're good to go, that is your maximum overclock I believe.


----------



## Zaraky

it been 20min, it's running at max for 75*C to max 83*C on Core1. That core seem always to be higher then other..

Now im not too scared of temp, ill let prime run over night and see how many error I get.

Ambient is arround 25-27, Idle is 27-30.

P95 setting are # of core: 8, First 4# :1792, Memory:8192, time:5 ( from what i always change in the custom setting lol)


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> it been 20min, it's running at max for 75*C to max 83*C on Core1. That core seem always to be higher then other..
> Now im not too scared of temp, ill let prime run over night and see how many error I get.
> Ambient is arround 25-27, Idle is 27-30.
> P95 setting are # of core: 8, First 4# :1792, Memory:8192, time:5 ( from what i always change in the custom setting lol)


Now that looks about right. Don't be afraid of temps. The CPU will shut down automatically if it gets to hot. It won't commit suicide.







I tried 4.8GHz @ 1.42vcore and I reached the 105 degrees mark lol. I did stop PRIME a couple minutes after that though.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> it been 20min, it's running at max for 75*C to max 83*C on Core1. That core seem always to be higher then other..
> Now im not too scared of temp, ill let prime run over night and see how many error I get.
> Ambient is arround 25-27, Idle is 27-30.
> P95 setting are # of core: 8, First 4# :1792, Memory:8192, time:5 ( from what i always change in the custom setting lol)


Temps looking much better now.








Nice fix


----------



## mrsparkle1811

Signed up to say thanks for the awesome guide. Following the instructions to the letter, I was able to achieve a modest overclock of 4.4 GHz on a 3570K with a core voltage of 1.240v. I did not have to move offset voltage from +0.005v or turbo voltage from +0.004v....LLC at 3.

I have been running Prime with the custom test for the last few hours....no errors or crashes and the temps have stayed under 80 C on air cooling.

I could push higher but I have achieved my target and as we are coming into summer here, I would rather leave some headroom.

I have to say these new chips are so much easier to overclock than my last one (Clarkdale).

Thanks again.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsparkle1811*
> 
> Signed up to say thanks for the awesome guide. Following the instructions to the letter, I was able to achieve a modest overclock of 4.4 GHz on a 3570K with a core voltage of 1.240v. I did not have to move offset voltage from +0.005v or turbo voltage from +0.004v....LLC at 3.
> I have been running Prime with the custom test for the last few hours....no errors or crashes and the temps have stayed under 80 C on air cooling.
> I could push higher but I have achieved my target and as we are coming into summer here, I would rather leave some headroom.
> I have to say these new chips are so much easier to overclock than my last one (Clarkdale).
> Thanks again.


Great man, welcome to the club! Try getting at least a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO if you can. That is assuming you're using the stock cooler since 80 C @ 1.240v sounds like stock cooling or a really hot ambient temp. This'll help the CPU keep cooler especially during the summer. An aftermarket cooler is best whenever you overclock IMO.







Also 4.4GHz on 1.24v that's a nice chip! You can probably get to 4.6GHz with a mild + offset in voltage and decent cooling. Hope you decide to OC that baby to the max. You know we'll be here to guide you.


----------



## mrsparkle1811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Great man, welcome to the club! Try getting at least a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO if you can. That is assuming you're using the stock cooler since 80 C @ 1.240v sounds like stock cooling or a really hot ambient temp. This'll help the CPU keep cooler especially during the summer. An aftermarket cooler is best whenever you overclock IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also 4.4GHz on 1.24v that's a nice chip! You can probably get to 4.6GHz with a mild + offset in voltage and decent cooling. Hope you decide to OC that baby to the max. You know we'll be here to guide you.


I have a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 cooler. Ambient temperature is around 26C and while 80C is the max temp reached, it is hovering around in the mid 70's for the most part and rarely getting up to 80C.

I am pretty satisfied with 4.4 GHz as long as it stays stable. I may push higher once I am comforable with my current OC.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsparkle1811*
> 
> I have a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 cooler. Ambient temperature is around 26C and while 80C is the max temp reached, it is hovering around in the mid 70's for the most part and rarely getting up to 80C.


70's for that overclock sounds about right I guess, thought you meant u were in the 80 most of the time.


----------



## mrsparkle1811

I am going to leave it running overnight before I start doing any real work on the PC.

Great community here.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsparkle1811*
> 
> I am going to leave it running overnight before I start doing any real work on the PC.
> Great community here.


4.4 will definitely run stable I bet. If you're looking at a modest overclock those voltages are spot on. Also those temps are pretty good since you won't reach anywhere near the max temps PRIME is producing under normal circumstances such as gaming. Under PRIME my temps were in the 90-95 degrees range, when I ran HWMonitor while gaming I only peaked at 85.


----------



## NotReadyYet

^^^ Likewise, my max temps during a 12 hour prime test was 77C and last nights 5 hour gaming session only saw 46C max temp on one core, the lowest was 41C


----------



## kalsylum

Passed 12 hours of Prime95 at 4.5 GHz with 1.248-1.256 V under load. Now I'm going to fire up some game to test my stability. I hope this is stable.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> Passed 12 hours of Prime95 at 4.5 GHz with 1.248-1.256 V under load. Now I'm going to fire up some game to test my stability. I hope this is stable.


whats your vcore offset?


----------



## kalsylum

My Vcore offset is +0.015 with turbo boost left to auto.I figured out that I don't need extra turbo boost because it's my idle volts that's too low, not my load volt.


----------



## Lucky 23

Right on Kalsylum.







Whats your idle voltage in cpu-z now w/ the +0.015?


----------



## kalsylum

Idle temps are somewhat weird, they fluctuate a lot and not as stable as load temp. They are 1.040-1.048 mostly and can go up to 1.168 if I move my mouse a lot lol. Is it a low enough for a 4.5 GHz OC?


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea i got my 2500k at a +0.015 offset and mine idles between 1.000-1.008 so i think your ok. My idle temps are usually between 30-35c but ivy's known to run a little hotter then sandy


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea i got my 2500k at a +0.015 offset and mine idles between 1.000-1.008 so i think your ok. My idle temps are usually between 30-35c but ivy's known to run a little hotter then sandy


Good to know that mine is okay! I always wonder if I'm using too much voltage on idle. I have a room mate who's running a 3770K with Extreme4 and his idle voltage is around 0.848-0.869 with +0.010 offset and +0.016 turbo boost voltage. Your idle voltage is lower than me too!

IMy idle temps are around mid 20s on core 2, 3, and 4 and sometimes it can go up to low 30s while core 1 can go as low as 16 C. How come that's possible...?


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea but see using turbo for you wont help bring down the idle voltage because a +0.015 is the lowest offset for stability. Not sure what state you are in but im in cali so its warm here all the time but your idle temps look great.


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea but see using turbo for you wont help bring down the idle voltage because a +0.015 is the lowest offset for stability. Not sure what state you are in but im in cali so its warm here all the time but your idle temps look great.


Yeah it crashed the last time I use +0.010 offset but at that time my C3 and C6 was on. I wonder if I can make it stable at +0.010 offset with those C states turned off.

I don't live in the States but it's sure hot all year here. It can go up to 33 C outside during the noon. I use AC with 26 C set in the thermostat if I'm using my rig.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea you can try a +0.010 and see, if you get a BSOD then just put it back to the +0.015


----------



## BeastRider

Can I join the conversation on idle voltage? I increase my vcore whenever I got a BSOD telling me to increase vcore but mostly increased the turbo. I'm at +0.050 on static vcore while my turbo is +0.098. Do you guys think I can lower my static vcore and increase my turbo and still maintain stability or is this voltage good? Never tried it yet since I haven't found the time to try and lower voltage yet. 3570K @ 4.7GHz here.









Other info if you need:

vcore on load - 1.376v
LLC - Level 2
PLL - 1.75
VTT - 1.048

The rest of the settings are taken from the guide.

Thanks!


----------



## H_C_L

hmmm.. ever since I updated from 2.20 to 2.30 BIOS, and setting everything back to default... the multiplier still stays at max turbo even with speedstep enabled... it won't go down to x16

can anyone shed any light into this?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> hmmm.. ever since I updated from 2.20 to 2.30 BIOS, and setting everything back to default... the multiplier still stays at max turbo even with speedstep enabled... it won't go down to x16
> can anyone shed any light into this?


Go to Start>Power Options and assuming you used AXTU to overclock just click on advanced power options and decrease the minimum processor state to 1% (default is 100%) and that should solve your problem. Your processor should go back to x16 multiplier on idle now. Same issue if you're on High Performance mode.

Hope this helps.


----------



## H_C_L

Thanks! That worked!


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> Thanks! That worked!


Always glad to help mate. Enjoy overclocking.


----------



## H_C_L

What's a reasonable core voltage I should be seeing in CPU-Z when stress testing with prime95 (for a 4.5 GHZ overclock)?

currently cpu-z reports 1.312v


----------



## Zaraky

I'm curious. Since running at 4.4 for hours and staying at 85ish range, I decided to push it alittle and see how far I could go. But what's the range of degree I should stay in and what should I avoid .

Right now I'm at 4.6 @ 1.32V, no error in prime after 15min, Max temp is 91*C so far. but stay in 60-80 most of the time.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> What's a reasonable core voltage I should be seeing in CPU-Z when stress testing with prime95 (for a 4.5 GHZ overclock)?
> currently cpu-z reports 1.312v


It differs per chip but I'd say 1.312 is spot on for 4.5GHz if you can keep it stable. Don't be afraid to increase it a couple notches if your not stable while gaming/normal use though. I'd take stability over low voltage any day.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> I'm curious. Since running at 4.4 for hours and staying at 85ish range, I decided to push it alittle and see how far I could go. But what's the range of degree I should stay in and what should I avoid .
> Right now I'm at 4.6 @ 1.32V, no error in prime after 15min, Max temp is 91*C so far. but stay in 60-80 most of the time.


Temps wise you would like to see at most a max temp of 95. Voltage wise you can go crazy as long as temps remain in the 90s under load. Realistically though, most people would start to have issues with 1.42v up as this would lead to 105 degrees which is the limit of Ivy bridge. Oh if you're using Sandy those temps are too high, think Sandy can only max out at 95 in which case you are dangerously close..









Also 1.32v for 4.6GHz is a good overclock, think you can push for 4.7 if your temps stay in the 80s and max out at 90s..It's good to remember that PRIME stresses the CPU A LOT more than a realistic scenario gaming would. Gaming my max temps are 85 but with PRIME I saw 96. So if all you're gonna do is game you have quite some head room left to overclock if you wanna max your processor out.


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Temps wise you would like to see at most a max temp of 95. Voltage wise you can go crazy as long as temps remain in the 90s under load. Realistically though, most people would start to have issues with 1.42v up as this would lead to 105 degrees which is the limit of Ivy bridge. Oh if you're using Sandy those temps are too high, think Sandy can only max out at 95 in which case you are dangerously close..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also 1.32v for 4.6GHz is a good overclock, think you can push for 4.7 if your temps stay in the 80s and max out at 90s..It's good to remember that PRIME stresses the CPU A LOT more than a realistic scenario gaming would. Gaming my max temps are 85 but with PRIME I saw 96. So if all you're gonna do is game you have quite some head room left to overclock if you wanna max your processor out.


INteresting. right now P95 been running for 50min, no error, max temp 91*C on core 1. 1.312-1.328V. I'll try to get 4.7 or 4.8 tomorrow if this 4.6 work and get stable.

Also, I'vere got some question that I might get answer here by luck









How does I keep my Geforce gtx670 4gb form aus soverclocked all the time. It seem to reset naturaly to defauult clock at eacch launch.

Is there any possibiliter to make the boot faster? And how do i Reset the boot logo to the 3 Xfast logo? now I only have a green Asrock logo.

IS Xfastram useful and is it easy to setup?

I have, 2 USb3 port, the top one, not working 50% of the time... how can I fix this?


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> INteresting. right now P95 been running for 50min, no error, max temp 91*C on core 1. 1.312-1.328V. I'll try to get 4.7 or 4.8 tomorrow if this 4.6 work and get stable.
> Also, I'vere got some question that I might get answer here by luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does I keep my Geforce gtx670 4gb form aus soverclocked all the time. It seem to reset naturaly to defauult clock at eacch launch.
> Is there any possibiliter to make the boot faster? And how do i Reset the boot logo to the 3 Xfast logo? now I only have a green Asrock logo.
> IS Xfastram useful and is it easy to setup?
> I have, 2 USb3 port, the top one, not working 50% of the time... how can I fix this?


Are you using Asus GPU Tweak? If so, try to save your overclock into a profile or tick the "Keep setting for next start on close application". Check out "Boot" tab and look for "Show Full Screen Logo" on your BIOS for the boot splash screen. I don't even know if XFastRAM is useful on 64 bit OS, I thought it's for people who use more than 4 GB RAM on 32 bit OS. CMIIW. Lastly, check your casing pin connectors and see whether it's plugged in correctly to your motherboard. Refer to the manual if needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> What's a reasonable core voltage I should be seeing in CPU-Z when stress testing with prime95 (for a 4.5 GHZ overclock)?
> currently cpu-z reports 1.312v


I found that this thread is useful as a reference on voltage. You can see how many voltage that other people use to achieve their stable overclock.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet

Edit: I'm currently trying to stabilize my 4.6 GHz OC. At 1.256 v, I got BSOD error 1 while putting my rig under load with OCCT. At 1.26-1.29 v my programs crash very often and sometimes my system freezes but not a single BSOD. At 1.305 v I still got my programs crashing but in a very rare occasion. Do I need to start messing around with PLL or just try to increase volts?


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> Passed 12 hours of Prime95 at 4.5 GHz with 1.248-1.256 V under load. Now I'm going to fire up some game to test my stability. I hope this is stable.


What kind of cooler do you have on that? Thermal paste as well.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> Are you using Asus GPU Tweak? If so, try to save your overclock into a profile or tick the "Keep setting for next start on close application". Check out "Boot" tab and look for "Show Full Screen Logo" on your BIOS for the boot splash screen. I don't even know if XFastRAM is useful on 64 bit OS, I thought it's for people who use more than 4 GB RAM on 32 bit OS. CMIIW. Lastly, check your casing pin connectors and see whether it's plugged in correctly to your motherboard. Refer to the manual if needed.
> I found that this thread is useful as a reference on voltage. You can see how many voltage that other people use to achieve their stable overclock.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
> Edit: I'm currently trying to stabilize my 4.6 GHz OC. At 1.256 v, I got BSOD error 1 while putting my rig under load with OCCT. At 1.26-1.29 v my programs crash very often and sometimes my system freezes but not a single BSOD. At 1.305 v I still got my programs crashing but in a very rare occasion. Do I need to start messing around with PLL or just try to increase volts?


As soon as you stop getting BSODs and ur only issue was programs crashing, you should start decreasing PLL. In your case try 1.26-1.29v and decrease PLL until programs start crashing, if that doesn't work then keep PLL where it is and increase voltage to 1.305v, this SHOULD be stable.







Also there are some BSODs that can be addressed by decreasing(or some people increase) VTT but ONLY if the BSOD is related to VTT. (Refer to guide's BSOD list.)

IMO 1.305v is still pretty low for 4.6, which is a good thing if you can get it to run stable. If you're having core errors in prime then you have to increase turbo a notch, in my experience, decreasing PLL only works with crashing/unstable programs.


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> What kind of cooler do you have on that? Thermal paste as well.


I'm using Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 with Noctua NF-P14 FLX fan (single push configuration) and Noctua NT-H1 thermal paste.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> As soon as you stop getting BSODs and ur only issue was programs crashing, you should start decreasing PLL. In your case try 1.26-1.29v and decrease PLL until programs start crashing, if that doesn't work then keep PLL where it is and increase voltage to 1.305v, this SHOULD be stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there are some BSODs that can be addressed by decreasing(or some people increase) VTT but ONLY if the BSOD is related to VTT. (Refer to guide's BSOD list.)
> IMO 1.305v is still pretty low for 4.6, which is a good thing if you can get it to run stable. If you're having core errors in prime then you have to increase turbo a notch, in my experience, decreasing PLL only works with crashing/unstable programs.


Ah, I have a question about PLL since I don't really know what it is and how it works. Up to now I still set PLL to auto, should I start from minimum PLL limit and keep increasing it until I reach maximum limit or should I start from maximum limit and keep decreasing until the minimum limit? Should I enable PLL overvolting?

I left my computer running Prime95 while I was sleeping and found out that Prime95 crashed after 2 hours without BSOD or system freeze.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> I'm using Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 with Noctua NF-P14 FLX fan (single push configuration) and Noctua NT-H1 thermal paste.
> Ah, I have a question about PLL since I don't really know what it is and how it works. Up to now I still set PLL to auto, should I start from minimum PLL limit and keep increasing it until I reach maximum limit or should I start from maximum limit and keep decreasing until the minimum limit? Should I enable PLL overvolting?
> I left my computer running Prime95 while I was sleeping and found out that Prime95 crashed after 2 hours without BSOD or system freeze.


I can't remember if PLL overvolting should be enabled or disabled and my browser seems to be buggy so I can't view what it says on the guide. Essentially you would want to decrease PLL voltage anyway and not increase it so I THINK I remember PLL overvoltage should be disabled.

If you are using AXTU to tweak voltages, just start from default and decrease PLL slowly till you become stable. You don't really wanna start at any of the end points but rather start from the middle and work your way down.

If PRIME itself as in the program crashed you might get away with decreasing PLL a tick or two. But if we're talking core error/BSOD then you most probably would need to increase voltage.


----------



## kalsylum

The guide states that PLL over volting is better left to auto unless we're going for a huge 4.7 GHz + overclock. I guess I should not turn it on for now.

Not only Prime that is crashing. Firefox, Desktop Windows Management and Windows Explorer seems to be crashing if I'm playing around or browsing while I'm stress testing and I believe that shouldn't happen. I'll try to reduce my PLL few notches from the default. What's the default PLL value? Does lowering PLL affects my processor lifespan?

Edit:
Does anyone here use HWMonitor to monitor their temps?



I realized that HWMonitor is reporting temperatures higher than RealTemp or CoreTemp.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> The guide states that PLL over volting is better left to auto unless we're going for a huge 4.7 GHz + overclock. I guess I should not turn it on for now.
> Not only Prime that is crashing. Firefox, Desktop Windows Management and Windows Explorer seems to be crashing if I'm playing around or browsing while I'm stress testing and I believe that shouldn't happen. I'll try to reduce my PLL few notches from the default. What's the default PLL value? Does lowering PLL affects my processor lifespan?
> Edit:
> Does anyone here use HWMonitor to monitor their temps?
> 
> I realized that HWMonitor is reporting temperatures higher than RealTemp or CoreTemp.


HWMonitor is okay but mostly RealTemp is much more accurate. Also PLL does not reduce processor lifespan, vcore most definitely affects the CPU's lifespan a lot more than PLL. And also we are reducing voltage of PLL so that should in turn extend the lifespan of the processor rather than shorten it. I'm not an engineer though so I'm not 100% sure lol.

If programs are crashing try to reduce PLL first, and if that does not work than I suggest increasing turbo core. Sorry I totally forgot my PLL Voltage setting, but right now I'm at 1.75v for PLL, I don't quite remember the default..I think it's 1.86 or something like that.


----------



## granno21

I got feed up with wrong BSOD every few weeks when running 4.6ghz and 4.4ghz at a fixed voltage of 1.3v so I set it to 1.32v and have been going for months without any issues.

Temps in the summer have run low 60s and in the winter low 50s with my antec 620. The voltage should be fine for long term use right?


----------



## kalsylum

Oh great! I hope that's true. I read somewhere that PLL is to ensure stability in overclock without lifespan in mind.

When my PLL is set on auto, there's a number beside it. If that's the default value, it's about 1.82-1.83 if I remembered correctly. I decreased my PLL by 2 notch and so far it managed to run Prime for 40 minutes without crash.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> I got feed up with wrong BSOD every few weeks when running 4.6ghz and 4.4ghz at a fixed voltage of 1.3v so I set it to 1.32v and have been going for months without any issues.
> Temps in the summer have run low 60s and in the winter low 50s with my antec 620. The voltage should be fine for long term use right?


Yeah those voltages are fine. My only question is why did you go with fixed voltage instead of turbo core? That would mean your voltages even during idle would be quite high. Also those temps are great, you can push for 4.7GHz at around 1.36v stable probably.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> Oh great! I hope that's true. I read somewhere that PLL is to ensure stability in overclock without lifespan in mind.
> When my PLL is set on auto, there's a number beside it. If that's the default value, it's about 1.82-1.83 if I remembered correctly. I decreased my PLL by 2 notch and so far it managed to run Prime for 40 minutes without crash.
> Thanks for the tip!


Sure man any time, PLL will help keep programs from crashing and you can decrease it till about 1.68v I think. Once you see a program crash decrease it another notch, keep your vcore as it is for now. Good luck mate.


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> I got feed up with wrong BSOD every few weeks when running 4.6ghz and 4.4ghz at a fixed voltage of 1.3v so I set it to 1.32v and have been going for months without any issues.
> Temps in the summer have run low 60s and in the winter low 50s with my antec 620. The voltage should be fine for long term use right?


Volts and temps are fine IMO. Under 85 C and 1.35 v is fine for long term, CMIIW. Try to use offset mode so your Vcore decreases during idle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Sure man any time, PLL will help keep programs from crashing and you can decrease it till about 1.68v I think. Once you see a program crash decrease it another notch, keep your vcore as it is for now. Good luck mate.


Thanks! I'll keep decreasing it crashes. Do I need to increase PLL at some point?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> Volts and temps are fine IMO. Under 85 C and 1.35 v is fine for long term, CMIIW. Try to use offset mode so your Vcore decreases during idle.
> Thanks! I'll keep decreasing it crashes. Do I need to increase PLL at some point?


Nope, just don't go below 1.68(?)v or else you might not be able to boot.


----------



## kalsylum

Up till now PLL is still a mystery to me. If reducing it aids in lifespan and stability, I wonder if it's a good idea to reduce PLL on stock speed and voltage. Anyway, Asrock released BIOS v2.40 in case you guys don't realize.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> Up till now PLL is still a mystery to me. If reducing it aids in lifespan and stability, I wonder if it's a good idea to reduce PLL on stock speed and voltage. Anyway, Asrock released BIOS v2.40 in case you guys don't realize.


Hmm I think updating will delete the current BIOS settings. So we'll have to place and save settings again. Do you know what improvements did the new BIOS yield?

BTW a buddy of mine says overclocking using AXTU might case issues compared to using pure BIOS only. Can anyone confirm if this is true and what issues AXTU causes?


----------



## kalsylum

ASRock only states v2.40 will "Improve USB keyboard and mouse compatibility". Even they don't recommend us to update our BIOS if everything's fine. I'm still using the old v2.00 and my reason to update it from v1.00 to v2.00 is only because I'm experiencing troubles with my graphics card. v2.30 modifies your CPU LLC behavior and I'm not sure whether it's helpful or harmful for OCed systems. What BIOS version are you running?

Edit: Back to my OC, now I'm pretty sure PLL might be the fix for crashing program. No programs crash after I reduced my PLL by 2 notch. Even I reduced my turbo boost voltage by 2 notch and not a single crash shows up till now.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> Volts and temps are fine IMO. Under 85 C and 1.35 v is fine for long term, CMIIW. Try to use offset mode so your Vcore decreases during idle.


I went with fixed mode because I got tired of random freezes over the course of weeks that would happen with offset mode. I will be right in the middle of skype after being stable 24/7 for 3 weeks and BSOD







I BOINC crunch pretty much 24/7 on it so I don't mind if it idles at 1.32v for the few minutes a day.


----------



## kalsylum

Oops I got BSOD 0x50 at 1.28 v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> I went with fixed mode because I got tired of random freezes over the course of weeks that would happen with offset mode. I will be right in the middle of skype after being stable 24/7 for 3 weeks and BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BOINC crunch pretty much 24/7 on it so I don't mind if it idles at 1.32v for the few minutes a day.


Maybe you didn't give it enough voltage at idle. Did you try increasing Vcore?

Edit: I was trying 1.29 v and I just had my Firefox crashed while doing Prime. Should decrease PLL or increase turbo boost?


----------



## archont

Hello, new to overclocking here.

I've followed the guide and ended up at 4.8GHz. HWmonitor reports core temps around 70 however I'm concerned about the voltage - hwmonitor reports up to 1.46v

Current settings:

LLC: level 2
Internal PLL overvoltage: Enabled
Turbo boost: 0.1600v
PLL voltage: auto

I've tried lowering PLL & turbo but lost stability and get a BSOD quickly. Should I leave it at those voltages?

Using a H100 cooling solution.

HWmonitor screenshot below
http://i50.tinypic.com/2hphhrm.jpg

Edit:
2 hours of prime95 in I get a 0x101 crash. Increase turbo boost even further or reduce multiplier?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archont*
> 
> Hello, new to overclocking here.
> 
> Edit:
> 2 hours of prime95 in I get a 0x101 crash. Increase turbo boost even further or reduce multiplier?


my little list says,
0x101 = increase vcore

i wouldnt feel comfy with 1.46V vcore,
how does 4.7ghz look voltage wise?
my voltage jump from 4.7 to 4.8ghz was big..

"hwmonitor reports up to 1.46v",
what do other programs report?


----------



## archont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> my little list says,
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> i wouldnt feel comfy with 1.46V vcore,
> how does 4.7ghz look voltage wise?
> my voltage jump from 4.7 to 4.8ghz was big..
> "hwmonitor reports up to 1.46v",
> what do other programs report?


The same thing - with the exception that cpu-z shows one digit of precision more.

I can't find a clear consensus on whether running an ivy bridge in the 1.40v-1.46v range leads to damage or not. I can leave cpuburn or prime running for hours and 73 C is as high as I ever got, so temperature-wise there's still a lot of headroom before throttling kicks in. I am worried about my chip being so voltage-hungry though. RMA takes a while and I'd rather avoid the wait.

Edit: Currently running at 4.7GHz and I managed to get the voltage down to 1.42-1.43 by reducing turbo boost to 0.152v. I'm passing the 1h mark on prime and I think I can go somewhat lower. Vcore is fluctuating by 10mV - is that normal?

Thing is I'd like as much performance as I can get. I built this rig for Planetside2 and that game eats CPUs for breakfast. I put in a 560gtx and 98% of the time the in-game performance monitor shows it's still CPU-bound.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archont*
> 
> I can't find a clear consensus on whether running an ivy bridge in the 1.40v-1.46v range leads to damage or not. I can leave cpuburn or prime running for hours and 73 C is as high as I ever got, so temperature-wise there's still a lot of headroom before throttling kicks in. I am worried about my chip being so voltage-hungry though. RMA takes a while and I'd rather avoid the wait.


yea, i can understand that,
we cant say for sure if running 1.45V is bad or not,
or will lead to a quick damage, or fast degradation,
its to early for that, ask me again in 6-8 months ..lol

on the other hand, if intel states 1.52V vcore max,
one might think it would be ok running 1.45V without damage over longer time,
intel says so too, some peeps contacted them with those questions,
they got a "keep it within our specs, and you should be fine" like answer

got mine in May, did some crazy things with it, voltage wise, but didnt notice any damage, or degradation yet..nothing.
"they" say its more resilient then sandy so..i hope they are right ...lol


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, i can understand that,
> we cant say for sure if running 1.45V is bad or not,
> or will lead to a quick damage, or fast degradation,
> its to early for that, ask me again in 6-8 months ..lol
> on the other hand, if intel states 1.52V vcore max,
> one might think it would be ok running 1.45V without damage over longer time,
> intel says so too, some peeps contacted them with those questions,
> they got a "keep it within our specs, and you should be fine" like answer
> got mine in May, did some crazy things with it, voltage wise, but didnt notice any damage, or degradation yet..nothing.
> "they" say its more resilient then sandy so..i hope they are right ...lol


I haven't seen a voltage limit released by Intel for Vcore yet. 1.52v was just the upper limit possible because of the bits of the voltage regulator or some junk (ie. 000000 = 0v and FFFFFF = 1.52v) which is what is stated in the spec sheet. There was one post where an Intel guy claimed 1.52v but there was no evidence to back him and we all concluded he, like many others, were just quoting the spec sheet.

I reason I personally recommend 1.5v is because many users, including me, have been using 1.5v for years with no ill effects. Many enthusiasts have also done suicide benchmarks and only started seeing chips die at 1.6v+.

This includes both Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge.

*I will state that I don't have enough money to back up my recommendation with a warranty (although Intel does).
I completely understand anyone who wants to stay well below 1.5v.







*


----------



## writer21

Have a problem that I can't find on internet. My multiplier is set to 42 in bios and BLCK set to 100. However sometimes in hwinfo64 one core or even more than one goes over 4200 MHz. For example core 0 highest core clock is reporting 4269.0 MHz. Is this normal? Or is this a bug with hwinfo64?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Have a problem that I can't find on internet. My multiplier is set to 42 in bios and BLCK set to 100. However sometimes in hwinfo64 one core or even more than one goes over 4200 MHz. For example core 0 highest core clock is reporting 4269.0 MHz. Is this normal? Or is this a bug with hwinfo64?


69MHz could def. be a software bug. Remember that these programs have to constantly poll hardware so sometimes things go a little wonky and the numbers are off. I can't say for sure, though. =/


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Have a problem that I can't find on internet. My multiplier is set to 42 in bios and BLCK set to 100. However sometimes in hwinfo64 one core or even more than one goes over 4200 MHz. For example core 0 highest core clock is reporting 4269.0 MHz. Is this normal? Or is this a bug with hwinfo64?


Disable spread spectrum.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Disable spread spectrum.


It is disabled.


----------



## kalsylum

I'm currently still stuck trying to stabilize my overclock at 4.6 GHz. I'm using 1.296-1.305 v under load. My prime95 and other applications keeps crashing but I never receive a BSOD or core error in Prime. I tried lowering my PLL as low as 1.68 and it doesn't do the trick. Is it time to bump my volts?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I haven't seen a voltage limit released by Intel for Vcore yet. 1.52v was just the upper limit possible because of the bits of the voltage regulator or some junk (ie. 000000 = 0v and FFFFFF = 1.52v) which is what is stated in the spec sheet. There was one post where an Intel guy claimed 1.52v but there was no evidence to back him and we all concluded he, like many others, were just quoting the spec sheet.
> I reason I personally recommend 1.5v is because many users, including me, have been using 1.5v for years with no ill effects. Many enthusiasts have also done suicide benchmarks and only started seeing chips die at 1.6v+.
> This includes both Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge.
> *I will state that I don't have enough money to back up my recommendation with a warranty (although Intel does).
> I completely understand anyone who wants to stay well below 1.5v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes, i contacted intel support about the max voltages few weeks ago,
because its such a hot item for everyone, asking about it etc..
we/he went through their spec sheets to get those numbers,
he showed me where to find it on the sheets,
(dang, just noticed i didnt copy it, srry)

well, in the end, he told me , if i really wanted to go in depth,
i had to contact one of their engineers, gave me link etc,
but i was happy with the answers/help he gave me already,
so i went with the 1.52V vcore max from that day on..









1.5V vcore, is still under that 1.52, but with little fluctuations you might hit it ..
and when i asked intel about that and degradation/damage on the long run,
he said, if you keep voltages within the specs, there should be no problem at all..

o, someone commented me on this graph,
from sin0822 guide, said that was all wrong, and how i got that 1.52V number,
intel doesnt state that etc etc..same story as you tell me now..
thats why i contacted intel support about it, i hate being wrong, or not well informed..

"quote"
Intel Rec. Max is Intel's absolute maximum rating for the Ivy Bridge lineup, many of the numbers
provided are identical to those of Sandy Bridge, however while vcore should be lower because
of a better processing technology (22nm vs 32nm) it is max 1.52v here because of the SVID max.
"end quote"

you can see that sin0822 even states 1.55V max on air,
o well, i still tell peeps to stay in the 1.3-1.35V vcore range,
max 1.4V, to be on the "safe" side..if they ask about safe vcores
it prolly would live long if you hit it with 1.45 - 1.5V, 24/7
if it doesnt, and it degrades fast or anything, it was a bad chip already to start with..

Hours later.....

found it, its in sheet 1, page 84, 7.10.1, Table 7-4
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/3rd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html

Symbol Parameter Min Typ Max Unit Note
VID VID Range 0.2500 - 1.5200 V 1

im not that technical etc, i see they talk about VID, and VID range, max 1.52V,
not max vcore, or its the same thing, not im not sure anymore either ..lol,
guess thats why the intel support guy said to contact a engineer


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 69MHz could def. be a software bug. Remember that these programs have to constantly poll hardware so sometimes things go a little wonky and the numbers are off. I can't say for sure, though. =/


That what I was thinking. Now today though each core clock has a max of 4222.8 MHz. Is this okay? I don't want to damage any hardware.

Also sometimes my core #0 clock drops to 0 MHz for like a second then returns to normal. Only thing it's not being reported on Min value column.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> That what I was thinking. Now today though each core clock has a max of 4222.8 MHz. Is this okay? I don't want to damage any hardware.
> Also sometimes my core #0 clock drops to 0 MHz for like a second then returns to normal. Only thing it's not being reported on Min value column.


So you set the multiplier to 42 and so under perfect conditions you should get 4200MHz. But instead you see 4222.8MHz.

*Please be aware that 4222.8Mhz is a 0.54% difference from 4200.0Mhz. Not even a whole percentage.*

Looks highly suspicious of being a software bug.

Remember that with each OS *and each hardware upgrade* it requires different methods to poll the hardware to get the numbers. So hardware monitors have bugs all the time because it is so hard supporting many different systems and OSs.

I can tell 100% that your core #0 never went to 0Mhz. The CPU just simply doesn't work that way. As for the other numbers being off by a margin... live with it or find a new program.

I would not, though, be concerned with hardware problems.

If you set in the BIOS, unless you specifically run BIOS software from a vendor, then that is what it will be the entire time.

This is all besides the fact that voltage is what can ruin a chip, not speed.


----------



## jason4207

I think this will be my 24/7. 4.6GHz is just getting too hot for my liking at 88°C. Had to dial my RAM back a bit too (2200) as 2400 was causing boot problems sometimes, but would run P95 Blend for hours. But now I can run the RAM at 1.60 instead of 1.65v and also tighter timings; 9-11-11-28-1T instead of 10-12-12-31-2T.

4.5GHz @ 1.272v / 80°C max after 19+hrs P95 Blend w/ 90+% RAM usage


----------



## writer21

Ok well now 2 of my cores maxed out at 5143.6 MHz on HWinfo64. Core#0 and #2. This has to be a bug. Multiplier is set to 40 now. Enhanced c1e and speedstep are both on with c3, c6, and package c state support disabled.


----------



## writer21

Here is an image. Hope I did it right.


----------



## zamdam

Im having a weird issue with my setup..

Ive been running at 4.7 for the last week or so with no issues and the other day I flashed the newer 2.10 bios for my extreme6.

I have noticed that my cpu is staying at 4.7 instead of dropping to 1.6 when idling.. Speedstep and C1E is enabled and I am using offset voltages..

No Clue... I have also cleared my CMOS as well..


----------



## kalsylum

Finally 4.6 GHz Prime 12 hours stable with 1.312 v. I think it's my limit with this cooler, temperatures jump significantly from 4.5 Ghz (1.256 v). Do you guys think I can reach 4.7 GHz?


----------



## Jpmboy

That's fd-up. You should uninstall hw monitor and try realtemp or core temp. Same problem? Also, open hardware monitor is an alternative and it will let you port the data (via wmi). What does your bios show as the core speed?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's fd-up. You should uninstall hw monitor and try realtemp or core temp. Same problem? Also, open hardware monitor is an alternative and it will let you port the data (via wmi). What does your bios show as the core speed?


In bios it's 4200 MHz. Also now in HWinfo again cpu package power reports max of 663.177W and IA Cores power reports max of 527.032 W. This is freaking me out. Has to be a bug.


----------



## snowcake1

Load-Line Calibration (LLC) settings are reversed. 0% means 100%
Hello,

I post it here because you guys seem to know a lot about LLC. Recently I buyed the Asrock H77M motherboard. There is something what confuses and worrying me.

if you read the op, you read this:
Quote:


> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2 or Level 3 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)
> ~When a CPU increases to max speed, the Vcore usually tends to drop down. This is known as Vdroop. If the Vcore drops down too much, it can lead to stability issues. To combat this, CPU LLC was made to offset this loss. Level 5 (0%) will net you the least compensation, Level 3 (50%) an average compensation, and Level 1 (100%) the most compensation. You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS, during load in Windows as reported by CPU-Z.
> ~Level 1 seems to spike your Vcore up really high during load, so I do not recommend using that.


But it appears that in my UEFI this settting mean different things.
When I reset the bios of my motherboard to the standard settings, the LLC is set on auto. However, the auto setting set it at 100%!
I can see that because the actual setting can be seen in the middle. Between the name of the setting and the setting you can manually set, even if it is set on auto. Photo below this line to illustrate:


Testing time! (With Intel Burn Test)
The CPU voltages at 100% and auto were both: 1.128V at load and 1.152V at idle. So the auto setting is set at 100%.
The CPU voltage at 50% were: 1.144V at load and 1.160 at idle.
The CPU voltage at 0% were: 1.168V at load and 1.176V at idle.

This is bizarre. As far as I can find, the 0% setting should give less voltage than the 100% setting. However in my case it is the opposite, the 0% gives in my case the most voltage.

What do you guys think? What does this mean?
It actually worries my because I read about voltage spikes damaging your CPU if you using LLC.
Is this a faulty bios? Or is the explaining wrong at the Complete Overclocking Guide? Or Asrock changed it on purpose for some reason. They were also too ¨lazy¨ to put a explanation in the description of this setting in the uefi, nothing in the manual either. And the most stupid thing is: I can´t disable it!

Is it possible that the bios suddenly becomes ¨unstable¨ or ¨decide¨ to do things right and changes the settings to the normal meanings??? So that 100% means suddenly means more voltage. If so, I have a problem.

What do you guys think about this??


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> 
> Finally 4.6 GHz Prime 12 hours stable with 1.312 v. I think it's my limit with this cooler, temperatures jump significantly from 4.5 Ghz (1.256 v). Do you guys think I can reach 4.7 GHz?


90C? I'd think about backing it down a bit. I'd be more comfortable if that was my CPU, for the max temps to be 75C.


----------



## snowcake1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> 
> Finally 4.6 GHz Prime 12 hours stable with 1.312 v. I think it's my limit with this cooler, temperatures jump significantly from 4.5 Ghz (1.256 v). Do you guys think I can reach 4.7 GHz?


What is your room temperature?


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zamdam*
> 
> Im having a weird issue with my setup..
> Ive been running at 4.7 for the last week or so with no issues and the other day I flashed the newer 2.10 bios for my extreme6.
> I have noticed that my cpu is staying at 4.7 instead of dropping to 1.6 when idling.. Speedstep and C1E is enabled and I am using offset voltages..
> No Clue... I have also cleared my CMOS as well..


Did you load an OC profile created under the old BIOS? That can cause issues. If you did this try writing down all your settings, clearing CMOS, and entering them manually. If it works, overwrite the OC profile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> 
> Finally 4.6 GHz Prime 12 hours stable with 1.312 v. I think it's my limit with this cooler, temperatures jump significantly from 4.5 Ghz (1.256 v). Do you guys think I can reach 4.7 GHz?


A better cooler won't help much and you'll be paying about $100 per 100MHz gain. I dropped down to 4.5GHz b/c I was hitting 88°C at 4.6GHz. Delidding is the only way I'd push further for 24/7. IB actually produces very little heat; less than SB. The die/IHS interface just makes it to hard to get the heat out efficiently.

You won't notice the difference in everyday operation and your chip will be a lot happier. Just my opinion.

I've seen guys hitting 4.8GHz stable with less vcore than me and maxing at 80°C, but those are usually early chips. More recent ones seem to be doing worse.

I wish Intel was still releasing a 2nd stepping like they've done in the past. My E0 Q9550 was 4GHz stable at 1.256v and never got over 60°C.

It is fun to run some benchmarks at higher speeds, though. You don't need to be P95 stable to do that!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowcake1*
> 
> Load-Line Calibration (LLC) settings are reversed. 0% means 100%
> Hello,
> I post it here because you guys seem to know a lot about LLC. Recently I buyed the Asrock H77M motherboard. There is something what confuses and worrying me.
> if you read the op, you read this:
> But it appears that in my UEFI this settting mean different things.
> When I reset the bios of my motherboard to the standard settings, the LLC is set on auto. However, the auto setting set it at 100%!
> I can see that because the actual setting can be seen in the middle. Between the name of the setting and the setting you can manually set, even if it is set on auto. Photo below this line to illustrate:
> 
> Testing time! (With Intel Burn Test)
> The CPU voltages at 100% and auto were both: 1.128V at load and 1.152V at idle. So the auto setting is set at 100%.
> The CPU voltage at 50% were: 1.144V at load and 1.160 at idle.
> The CPU voltage at 0% were: 1.168V at load and 1.176V at idle.
> This is bizarre. As far as I can find, the 0% setting should give less voltage than the 100% setting. However in my case it is the opposite, the 0% gives in my case the most voltage.
> What do you guys think? What does this mean?
> It actually worries my because I read about voltage spikes damaging your CPU if you using LLC.
> Is this a faulty bios? Or is the explaining wrong at the Complete Overclocking Guide? Or Asrock changed it on purpose for some reason. They were also too ¨lazy¨ to put a explanation in the description of this setting in the uefi, nothing in the manual either. And the most stupid thing is: I can´t disable it!
> Is it possible that the bios suddenly becomes ¨unstable¨ or ¨decide¨ to do things right and changes the settings to the normal meanings??? So that 100% means suddenly means more voltage. If so, I have a problem.
> What do you guys think about this??


LLC isn't going to kill anything. That is 1 theoretical anandtech article that I have picked apart many times. There is 0 empirical evidence that LLC damages anything. People were doing vdroop mods before there was an LLC option and people (like myself) have been using the LLC option with great success for many years. My Q9550 has been running with LLC on since I bought it with no ill effects.

Just go with the flow. Put it at the setting that works the best. Experiment









What matters is what the setting does, not what it says in the BIOS. What you see in the BIOS is just a label that someone typed in for that option. The end result is what's important.

And it's not suddenly going to switch on you or anything.


----------



## zamdam

Does anyone know why my CPU isnt downclocking to 1.6ghz like it should be on idle?

2.10 bios for my extreme6.

Speedstep and C1E is enabled and I am using offset voltages..


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Did you load an OC profile created under the old BIOS? That can cause issues. If you did this try writing down all your settings, clearing CMOS, and entering them manually. If it works, overwrite the OC profile.
> .


Didnt see this reply.. Thanks but i have cleared my cmos and started over.. from scratch.

Even if i leave the bios all stock except for changing the boot drive it stays at 3.6 and raises to 3.8 every now and then .. and thats set to stock.. no OC settings changed..


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> 90C? I'd think about backing it down a bit. I'd be more comfortable if that was my CPU, for the max temps to be 75C.


I don't know how it spiked to 90, I wasn't monitoring the test but I know that most of the time during long session of stress testing, my temperatures hover around high 70 to low 80s C. However when I use it to play games it won't even reach 65 C and I believe game is what stresses my PC the most during my daily activity. So can I assume that I'm safe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowcake1*
> 
> What is your room temperature?


I don't have a thermometer with me but my air conditioning unit thermostat is set to 26 C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> A better cooler won't help much and you'll be paying about $100 per 100MHz gain. I dropped down to 4.5GHz b/c I was hitting 88°C at 4.6GHz. Delidding is the only way I'd push further for 24/7. IB actually produces very little heat; less than SB. The die/IHS interface just makes it to hard to get the heat out efficiently.
> You won't notice the difference in everyday operation and your chip will be a lot happier. Just my opinion.


Then 4.6 GHz is where I stop. I don't think I will delid my less than 1 year old processor, it's too dangerous for me.


----------



## nooboc2012

Hey all,

need some help getting to 4.7 ghz on an i7 2600k

I've gotten the 124 BSOD which according to the guide:

0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)

Though, I'm not sure what to change?

Attached are my screens:







cheers!


----------



## EnoBiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowcake1*
> 
> Load-Line Calibration (LLC) settings are reversed. 0% means 100%
> Hello,
> I post it here because you guys seem to know a lot about LLC. Recently I buyed the Asrock H77M motherboard. There is something what confuses and worrying me.
> if you read the op, you read this:
> But it appears that in my UEFI this settting mean different things.
> When I reset the bios of my motherboard to the standard settings, the LLC is set on auto. However, the auto setting set it at 100%!
> I can see that because the actual setting can be seen in the middle. Between the name of the setting and the setting you can manually set, even if it is set on auto. Photo below this line to illustrate:
> 
> Testing time! (With Intel Burn Test)
> The CPU voltages at 100% and auto were both: 1.128V at load and 1.152V at idle. So the auto setting is set at 100%.
> The CPU voltage at 50% were: 1.144V at load and 1.160 at idle.
> The CPU voltage at 0% were: 1.168V at load and 1.176V at idle.
> This is bizarre. As far as I can find, the 0% setting should give less voltage than the 100% setting. However in my case it is the opposite, the 0% gives in my case the most voltage.
> What do you guys think? What does this mean?
> It actually worries my because I read about voltage spikes damaging your CPU if you using LLC.
> Is this a faulty bios? Or is the explaining wrong at the Complete Overclocking Guide? Or Asrock changed it on purpose for some reason. They were also too ¨lazy¨ to put a explanation in the description of this setting in the uefi, nothing in the manual either. And the most stupid thing is: I can´t disable it!
> Is it possible that the bios suddenly becomes ¨unstable¨ or ¨decide¨ to do things right and changes the settings to the normal meanings??? So that 100% means suddenly means more voltage. If so, I have a problem.
> What do you guys think about this??


I had the same experience! Setting LLC to 0% resulted in very high temps for me. I think what I'll have to do is to set it to 0% and then reduce my offset, and test again. I'm not sure if it will work better at 0% LLC and, say, .070 volts offset, or Auto LLC and 0.105 volts. (YMMV, I'm just throwing numbers out... Although I did try 4.6 at 1.05 volts, I didn't test it for very long, it got hot!)

Dean


----------



## snowcake1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnoBiko*
> 
> I had the same experience! Setting LLC to 0% resulted in very high temps for me. I think what I'll have to do is to set it to 0% and then reduce my offset, and test again. I'm not sure if it will work better at 0% LLC and, say, .070 volts offset, or Auto LLC and 0.105 volts. (YMMV, I'm just throwing numbers out... Although I did try 4.6 at 1.05 volts, I didn't test it for very long, it got hot!)
> Dean


Your tested your 4.6cpu at 1.05V? Isn´t that a low voltage? Mine is at stock 1.128v-1.152. What is your cpu? Mine is a (temporary) Intel Pentium G860 @stock (3ghz)

@jason4207
Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Zaraky

Ok... I need to know what I need to make it "perfect" lol. Right now I'm able to run Prime95, while chatting and even play game, but After 4:30hours I get hardware failure. So I don't know much about where it can come from. Is it me disrupting the flow cuz I'm doing stuff while it's torturing with prime95 or is it a failure as it say?

Right now im at 4.6 @ 1.35V. Max temp over 4:30hours is 96*C. So I guess that's the sweetspot I need to stay, just need to keep it at this point with out failure.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> Ok... I need to know what I need to make it "perfect" lol. Right now I'm able to run Prime95, while chatting and even play game, but After 4:30hours I get hardware failure. So I don't know much about where it can come from. Is it me disrupting the flow cuz I'm doing stuff while it's torturing with prime95 or is it a failure as it say?
> Right now im at 4.6 @ 1.35V. Max temp over 4:30hours is 96*C. So I guess that's the sweetspot I need to stay, just need to keep it at this point with out failure.


What fft size is p95 failing at?

What i like to do is find the fft size that is causing issues and then run a custom p95 run using only that size. Makes it much faster to isolate an issue and experiment with different settings.

Try lowering pll if you haven't already. It'll help with temps which may then lead to even lower vcore.

You should be able to do other things while running p95. Those cpu cycles get worked a lot harder by p95 than anything else, so doing other things actually lowers the load on the cpu.


----------



## bugmenotnot

Hello,

since I have some stability issues with Windows 8 I just wanted to follow this guide again, but now some settings are just greyed out.
Example: Long Duration Power Limit

I don't think these settings have been greyed out before, at least I could change them some month ago.

I appreciate any help.

System:
Asrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 (BIOS: 2.30)
Intel i2500K


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> What fft size is p95 failing at?
> What i like to do is find the fft size that is causing issues and then run a custom p95 run using only that size. Makes it much faster to isolate an issue and experiment with different settings.
> Try lowering pll if you haven't already. It'll help with temps which may then lead to even lower vcore.
> You should be able to do other things while running p95. Those cpu cycles get worked a lot harder by p95 than anything else, so doing other things actually lowers the load on the cpu.


If I understand correctly, it's FFT length 1120k
. 
So I'll try lowering like you say and check back.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> If I understand correctly, it's FFT length 1120k
> .
> So I'll try lowering like you say and check back.


It could also be your ram. Run memtest.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> If I understand correctly, it's FFT length 1120k
> .
> So I'll try lowering like you say and check back.


Yeah, try lowering PLL first. This could be an IMC or RAM issue, but with such high temps the IMC is also overly stressed. Get those temps down and the IMC may come in line. Else you'll have to experiment w/ Ram voltage and/ or VTT.

Make changes 1 at a time and run 1120 to 1120k custom runs until you can pass 1120k for 20-30mins. Run memtest as well, but I find this method gets you there faster.


----------



## Zaraky

It's been 25min, the 1120k test is runing smoothly at 86*C. I let the PLL to auto, when I lowered it ( maybe wya too much lol) i had BSOD, Prime95 crash and ect lol..

Hmm. Now, it's has been stable for 2hour with FTT 1200 to 1792. With 8192Mem and 5 for the time ri think.

Max temp hitting with fan on low, 89*C...

Hmm.. 5:17hour, 223test ran, no error or hardware failure... with FTT 1200 to 1792 time 5.


Started a new test. 6hour, from the normal 8 to 1792FFT with 5 timer. No error or hardware failure while I'm doing my stuck. Max temp at spike was 97, range arround 86-94*C with fan on low, which are quiet i cant even hear them...


----------



## masterkamon842

I've stepped away from the overclocking community for some time, so please bare with me since I'm a noob all over again.

Ok So I've been tweaking my OC settings since last night thanks to this thread, I have it at 4.6 GHz stable, max temp is 87C on core 2. Problem is, a friend of mine is saying those temps are too high, and that I have to up the fsb to get real overclock. This guide says not to touch fsb.

My question is, is it safe to up it up to 133, and if not, why shouldn't that be used to OC anymore, since I do remember fsb used to be an important part of OC'ing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> It's been 25min, the 1120k test is runing smoothly at 86*C. I let the PLL to auto, when I lowered it ( maybe wya too much lol) i had BSOD, Prime95 crash and ect lol..
> Hmm. Now, it's has been stable for 2hour with FTT 1200 to 1792. With 8192Mem and 5 for the time ri think.
> Max temp hitting with fan on low, 89*C...
> Hmm.. 5:17hour, 223test ran, no error or hardware failure... with FTT 1200 to 1792 time 5.
> 
> Started a new test. 6hour, from the normal 8 to 1792FFT with 5 timer. No error or hardware failure while I'm doing my stuck. Max temp at spike was 97, range arround 86-94*C with fan on low, which are quiet i cant even hear them...


This is with PLL on auto? Dd you change anything else?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterkamon842*
> 
> I've stepped away from the overclocking community for some time, so please bare with me since I'm a noob all over again.
> Ok So I've been tweaking my OC settings since last night thanks to this thread, I have it at 4.6 GHz stable, max temp is 87C on core 2. Problem is, a friend of mine is saying those temps are too high, and that I have to up the fsb to get real overclock. This guide says not to touch fsb.
> My question is, is it safe to up it up to 133, and if not, why shouldn't that be used to OC anymore, since I do remember fsb used to be an important part of OC'ing.


Unlike a quad or 920, BLCK on i7 is very sensitive and not very OC-able. You can up the fsb, just that it hasn't been that fruitful for sandy or ivy. I've seen a few bumps to 105, 107... More trouble than it's worth.

Would appreciate hearing how it works for you.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterkamon842*
> 
> I've stepped away from the overclocking community for some time, so please bare with me since I'm a noob all over again.
> Ok So I've been tweaking my OC settings since last night thanks to this thread, I have it at 4.6 GHz stable, max temp is 87C on core 2. Problem is, a friend of mine is saying those temps are too high, and that I have to up the fsb to get real overclock. This guide says not to touch fsb.
> My question is, is it safe to up it up to 133, and if not, why shouldn't that be used to OC anymore, since I do remember fsb used to be an important part of OC'ing.


Yea as said above you dont overclock w/ the FSB anymore. Sandy/ivy uses Bclk or baseclock and its recommended to leave it at 100mhz and overclock by increasing the multi. Even if you did increase the Bclk most reviews state that you wont get much past 105 or so.


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> This is with PLL on auto? Dd you change anything else?


Haha I don't remember if PLL is on auto or not but I think so. It has been running for 19hour...



GUess I got it stable for good @4600.. but higest temp ois 97*c... is that too high?


----------



## Jpmboy

Share you bios screen shots. (Usb key, fat 32, boot to bios, F12).


----------



## Zaraky

Wow, didn't think I'd make it flawlessly. 24hours mark done. Max temp 97*C.



Here's thee bios pic.



Tell me what do you think... lol First Overclock ever to attain 24hour!


----------



## jason4207

Looks pretty good, but temps are too high for my liking. I didn't like it when I hit 88°C @ 4.6GHz and backed down to 4.5GHz.

Did you enable these options in P95?


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Looks pretty good, but temps are too high for my liking. I didn't like it when I hit 88°C @ 4.6GHz and backed down to 4.5GHz.
> Did you enable these options in P95?


Yep! What is it for anyways?


----------



## Maxsul

I thought I had a monster chip, but things went downhill fast after 4.6ghz.

4.5 was stable at 1.120 vcore and laughable temps. 4.6 as you can see, required 1.32, a HUGE jump. Offset .010 with turbo @ .051. Highest max temp you can see was 86, but most of the time it hovered in the 68c range. (H100 cooler)

I ended up seeing 1 WHEA error after 1 hour.

Should I bump the turbo one notch and try again? What effect would bumping the offset do? I am comfortable with 4.6 as my everyday in those voltage and temp ranges, and glad I know I can get a very easy and cool 4.5 if I see any funkiness down the road.

4.7 just won't do it w/o loads of vcore and temps hitting low 90's. Last test I had was 1 hour at 4.7, with a fixed vcore of 1.375 in BIOS (massive vdroop back down to 1.35 in CPU-Z on level 2.), and I still had about 4 WHEA errors. 1.385 would probably get a stable 4.7 but with temps nearing 100, it's a no go unless I just want to bench.

Does anyone have any advice about what to adjust to either make 4.6 cooler, or 4.7 a possibility?


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> Yep! What is it for anyways?


It checks for more kinds of errors.

Any WHEA errors?


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxsul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had a monster chip, but things went downhill fast after 4.6ghz.
> 4.5 was stable at 1.120 vcore and laughable temps. 4.6 as you can see, required 1.32, a HUGE jump. Offset .010 with turbo @ .051. Highest max temp you can see was 86, but most of the time it hovered in the 68c range. (H100 cooler)
> I ended up seeing 1 WHEA error after 1 hour.
> Should I bump the turbo one notch and try again? What effect would bumping the offset do? I am comfortable with 4.6 as my everyday in those voltage and temp ranges, and glad I know I can get a very easy and cool 4.5 if I see any funkiness down the road.
> 4.7 just won't do it w/o loads of vcore and temps hitting low 90's. Last test I had was 1 hour at 4.7, with a fixed vcore of 1.375 in BIOS (massive vdroop back down to 1.35 in CPU-Z on level 2.), and I still had about 4 WHEA errors. 1.385 would probably get a stable 4.7 but with temps nearing 100, it's a no go unless I just want to bench.
> Does anyone have any advice about what to adjust to either make 4.6 cooler, or 4.7 a possibility?


Have you tried playing with PLL voltage? Try lowering it if you haven't already.


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> It checks for more kinds of errors.
> Any WHEA errors?


whjere do i check for whea error?


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaraky*
> 
> whjere do i check for whea error?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville/0_100


----------



## Zaraky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville/0_100


There's some error i guess... lol.  So I guess I'm not done yet lol!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[Sun Nov 04 19:02:02 2012]
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 19:07:08 2012]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 19:12:34 2012]
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 19:17:46 2012]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 19:23:28 2012]
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 19:29:03 2012]
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 19:34:58 2012]
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 19:40:40 2012]
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 19:45:53 2012]
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 19:51:11 2012]
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 19:56:52 2012]
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 20:02:19 2012]
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 20:08:17 2012]
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 20:13:42 2012]
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 20:18:59 2012]
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 20:24:33 2012]
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 20:29:58 2012]
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 20:35:00 2012]
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 20:40:49 2012]
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 20:46:17 2012]
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 20:51:57 2012]
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 20:57:23 2012]
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 21:03:15 2012]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 21:08:40 2012]
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 21:13:59 2012]
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 21:19:03 2012]
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 21:24:22 2012]
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 21:29:31 2012]
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 21:34:48 2012]
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 21:40:21 2012]
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 21:46:48 2012]
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 21:52:28 2012]
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 21:58:15 2012]
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 22:03:48 2012]
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 22:09:30 2012]
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 22:14:37 2012]
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 22:20:20 2012]
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 22:25:27 2012]
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 22:31:24 2012]
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 22:36:34 2012]
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 22:42:20 2012]
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 22:47:28 2012]
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 22:52:33 2012]
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 22:58:27 2012]
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 23:03:46 2012]
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 23:09:29 2012]
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 23:14:33 2012]
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 23:20:08 2012]
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 23:25:57 2012]
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 23:31:38 2012]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 23:36:39 2012]
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 23:41:57 2012]
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 23:47:02 2012]
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 23:53:01 2012]
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
[Sun Nov 04 23:58:21 2012]
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 00:04:24 2012]
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 00:09:39 2012]
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 00:15:09 2012]
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 00:20:42 2012]
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 00:26:17 2012]
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 00:31:50 2012]
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 00:37:09 2012]
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 00:42:13 2012]
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 00:47:15 2012]
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 00:52:22 2012]
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 00:58:07 2012]
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 01:03:37 2012]
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 01:09:02 2012]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 01:14:42 2012]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 01:20:12 2012]
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 01:25:14 2012]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 01:30:46 2012]
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 01:36:23 2012]
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 01:41:28 2012]
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 01:46:47 2012]
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 01:52:09 2012]
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 01:57:47 2012]
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 02:03:12 2012]
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 02:08:34 2012]
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 02:14:04 2012]
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 02:19:38 2012]
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 02:24:44 2012]
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 02:30:40 2012]
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 02:35:44 2012]
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 02:41:18 2012]
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 02:47:01 2012]
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 02:52:41 2012]
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 02:57:54 2012]
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 03:03:02 2012]
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 03:08:22 2012]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 03:13:32 2012]
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 03:19:04 2012]
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 03:24:19 2012]
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 03:29:58 2012]
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 03:35:50 2012]
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 03:41:13 2012]
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 03:47:17 2012]
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 03:52:46 2012]
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 03:58:25 2012]
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 04:04:30 2012]
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 04:09:58 2012]
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 04:15:12 2012]
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 04:20:30 2012]
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 04:26:24 2012]
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 04:31:27 2012]
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 04:36:30 2012]
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 04:41:46 2012]
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 04:47:06 2012]
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 04:52:24 2012]
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 04:57:32 2012]
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 05:02:51 2012]
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 05:08:21 2012]
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 05:13:44 2012]
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 05:19:11 2012]
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 05:24:48 2012]
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 05:30:22 2012]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 05:35:25 2012]
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 05:40:54 2012]
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 05:46:32 2012]
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 05:52:28 2012]
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 05:58:21 2012]
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 06:03:40 2012]
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 06:09:08 2012]
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 06:14:42 2012]
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 06:20:14 2012]
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 06:25:27 2012]
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 06:31:18 2012]
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 06:36:32 2012]
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 06:42:51 2012]
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 06:47:57 2012]
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 06:54:16 2012]
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 06:59:25 2012]
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 07:04:27 2012]
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 07:10:07 2012]
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 07:15:22 2012]
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 07:20:37 2012]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 07:25:44 2012]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 07:31:12 2012]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 07:36:35 2012]
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 07:42:07 2012]
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 07:47:36 2012]
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 07:52:54 2012]
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 07:58:22 2012]
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 08:04:00 2012]
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 08:09:36 2012]
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 08:14:59 2012]
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 08:20:34 2012]
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 08:26:15 2012]
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 08:31:43 2012]
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 08:36:49 2012]
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 08:42:04 2012]
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 08:47:16 2012]
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 08:52:57 2012]
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 08:58:29 2012]
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 09:03:54 2012]
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 09:09:43 2012]
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 09:15:08 2012]
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 09:21:12 2012]
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 09:27:06 2012]
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 09:32:15 2012]
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 09:37:24 2012]
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 09:42:51 2012]
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 09:48:17 2012]
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 09:53:30 2012]
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 09:59:23 2012]
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 10:05:07 2012]
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 10:10:38 2012]
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 10:16:26 2012]
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 10:21:39 2012]
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 10:27:28 2012]
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 10:32:46 2012]
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 10:37:58 2012]
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 10:43:31 2012]
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 10:48:34 2012]
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 10:53:38 2012]
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 10:59:43 2012]
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 11:05:14 2012]
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 11:10:44 2012]
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 11:16:21 2012]
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 11:21:28 2012]
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 11:27:34 2012]
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 11:32:47 2012]
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 11:37:57 2012]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 11:43:14 2012]
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 11:51:08 2012]
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 11:56:18 2012]
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 12:01:44 2012]
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 12:07:25 2012]
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 12:12:38 2012]
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 12:17:54 2012]
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 12:23:04 2012]
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 12:28:35 2012]
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 12:34:45 2012]
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 12:40:04 2012]
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 12:45:08 2012]
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 12:50:30 2012]
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 12:56:41 2012]
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 13:02:12 2012]
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 13:07:18 2012]
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 13:12:37 2012]
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 13:17:49 2012]
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 13:23:07 2012]
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 200K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 13:28:09 2012]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 1792K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 13:33:19 2012]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 13:38:50 2012]
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 13:44:32 2012]
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 256K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 13:50:27 2012]
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 13:56:08 2012]
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 288K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 14:01:39 2012]
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 18K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 14:06:58 2012]
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 14:12:13 2012]
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 14:18:29 2012]
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 14:24:35 2012]
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 14:29:43 2012]
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 14:35:36 2012]
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 14:41:52 2012]
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 560K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 14:47:20 2012]
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 36K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 14:53:35 2012]
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 640K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 14:58:44 2012]
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 15:04:02 2012]
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 15:09:10 2012]
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 48K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 15:14:15 2012]
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 15:19:28 2012]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 720K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 15:25:26 2012]
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 60K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 15:31:24 2012]
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 15:36:47 2012]
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 800K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 15:42:45 2012]
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 15:48:01 2012]
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 72K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 15:54:10 2012]
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 16:00:09 2012]
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 84K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 16:05:10 2012]
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 16:11:19 2012]
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 100K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 16:16:36 2012]
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 1152K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 16:21:57 2012]
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 120K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 16:27:36 2012]
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 1280K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 16:33:31 2012]
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 140K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 16:38:38 2012]
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 1440K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 16:44:28 2012]
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 160K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 16:49:36 2012]
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 1600K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 16:54:40 2012]
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 192K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 17:00:01 2012]
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 240K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 17:05:23 2012]
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 17:10:42 2012]
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 280K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 17:16:20 2012]
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 17:21:30 2012]
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 17:26:37 2012]
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 320K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 17:32:32 2012]
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 20K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 17:37:52 2012]
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 384K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 17:43:48 2012]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 24K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 17:49:33 2012]
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 448K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 17:54:57 2012]
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 28K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 18:00:11 2012]
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 512K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 18:05:40 2012]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 35K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 18:11:44 2012]
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 576K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 18:17:23 2012]
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 40K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 18:22:26 2012]
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 672K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 18:27:40 2012]
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 50K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 18:33:07 2012]
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 96K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 18:38:51 2012]
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1120K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 18:44:04 2012]
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 112K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 18:49:47 2012]
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 1200K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 80K passed!
Self-test 1344K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 18:55:02 2012]
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 1536K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 128K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
Self-test 960K passed!
Self-test 144K passed!
[Mon Nov 05 19:00:53 2012]
Self-test 1344K passed!
Self-test 168K passed!
Self-test 1728K passed!


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxsul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had a monster chip, but things went downhill fast after 4.6ghz.
> 4.5 was stable at 1.120 vcore and laughable temps. 4.6 as you can see, required 1.32, a HUGE jump. Offset .010 with turbo @ .051. Highest max temp you can see was 86, but most of the time it hovered in the 68c range. (H100 cooler)
> I ended up seeing 1 WHEA error after 1 hour.
> Should I bump the turbo one notch and try again? What effect would bumping the offset do? I am comfortable with 4.6 as my everyday in those voltage and temp ranges, and glad I know I can get a very easy and cool 4.5 if I see any funkiness down the road.
> 4.7 just won't do it w/o loads of vcore and temps hitting low 90's. Last test I had was 1 hour at 4.7, with a fixed vcore of 1.375 in BIOS (massive vdroop back down to 1.35 in CPU-Z on level 2.), and I still had about 4 WHEA errors. 1.385 would probably get a stable 4.7 but with temps nearing 100, it's a no go unless I just want to bench.
> Does anyone have any advice about what to adjust to either make 4.6 cooler, or 4.7 a possibility?


If you're using Ivy then I wouldn't worry about temps hitting high 80's. Heck I'd be fine with my max core temp hitting mid 90's. The reason being Ivy was made to take 105 degrees unlike Sandy which is rated at a max of 95. You do have to increase vcore significantly after the 4.5GHz mark for most processors, and 4.6+ is where stability starts to become a pain as well as temps. I'm running 4.7GHz 24/7 stable with 1.360-1.376vcore @ a max temps running prime at 95 degrees. Also remember that for MOST use, your temps won't be hitting anywhere near the temps PRIME induces. The only time you will probably see those temps is if you render massive amounts of videos and photos for extended periods of time or maybe if you fold, if all you do is game, you will never reach those temps. Gaming my max core temp recorded by realtemp is 85 degrees but averages at the 78 degrees mark which is very safe for Ivy.

Try working with turbo core rather than fixed if you can, and also try reducing PLL voltage (as low as 1.68v i think?) till you become stable. I wouldn't worry about WHEA warnings if you don't actually have programs crashing on you. In my experience, I got 4.7GHz PRIME test stable for 24 hours+ at 1.36v but still saw crashes while playing games and saw lots of WHEA errors. I had to increase turbo core a couple notches to get where I am now at 1.376v and never saw a program crash ever since much less a BSOD.

My PLL is 1.75v and LLC Level 2.


----------



## Jpmboy

@zaraky - thanks for posting the bios shots, helps all in the forum. PLL on auto, you may need to lower this but you have a good OC basline - you have WHEA errors, maybe that PLL. I would disable C3 and C6.
Nice!


----------



## jason4207

A good rule of thumb that I've followed since Conroe is to stay greater than 20°C from Tjmax under max P95 load. I haven't seen any evidence that IB should be treated differently. IB's Tjmax is 105°C, so I like to stay under 85°C.

Sure, it can "take" more, but it's just not worth it imo. Electromigration is a compounding effect where both higher temps, higher voltage, and heavy loads are all working against you. When buying a used chip I'd much rather buy a chip that saw low temps and low voltage most of its life, and also wasn't used as a 24/7 cruncher.

I plan on selling my chip eventually, so sacrificing 100-200MHz that I'll never feel in normal usage is well worth it for me so that the next person who has this chip can rest assured that it hasn't been abused.


----------



## masterkamon842

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unlike a quad or 920, BLCK on i7 is very sensitive and not very OC-able. You can up the fsb, just that it hasn't been that fruitful for sandy or ivy. I've seen a few bumps to 105, 107... More trouble than it's worth.
> Would appreciate hearing how it works for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea as said above you dont overclock w/ the FSB anymore. Sandy/ivy uses Bclk or baseclock and its recommended to leave it at 100mhz and overclock by increasing the multi. Even if you did increase the Bclk most reviews state that you wont get much past 105 or so.


Thanks guys.








I guess those 2 "friends" that are b****** me about fsb aren't too aware of how Sandy/Ivy Bridge works either. Cause I'm still learning too.


----------



## Maxsul

I'm sticking with 4.6

Another run gave me 0 WHEA errors at .053 Turbo with .010 vcore offset. I'll run again for 6 hours or so and call it good. Temps hit 84 degrees.

I don't think I can have a stable 4.7 w/o hitting 95+ and that's just too hot.


----------



## Sasasd

OCed my i5-3570k to 4,2GHz. I'm still wondering what is good LLC setting. I set it at level 5 but what setting is most safe? Maximum vcore what i saw was 1,120v and during Prime it is 1,072-1,088v. Idling at 0,830v.


----------



## masterkamon842

Are these temps too high for a 3570k, with a Corsair H80 intalled?
This is on an Asrock Pro3, with 0.004v Additional turbo, and 0.090v offset voltage OC'd to 4,6


----------



## Maxsul

That's really good voltage if that is stable, but those temps are pretty much your limit in my opinion.


----------



## Jpmboy

You have lots of "safety" with such low volts. Take it to 4 5.


----------



## EnoBiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowcake1*
> 
> Your tested your 4.6cpu at 1.05V? Isn´t that a low voltage? Mine is at stock 1.128v-1.152. What is your cpu? Mine is a (temporary) Intel Pentium G860 @stock (3ghz)
> @jason4207
> Thanks for the answer!


OOPS! I mis-typed! I _meant_ to say that I tested my CPU at 4.6 with an offset of 0.0105 (which is a lot of offset voltage for an Ivy Bridge). BIG difference! My bad, sorry!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterkamon842*
> 
> 
> Are these temps too high for a 3570k, with a Corsair H80 intalled?
> This is on an Asrock Pro3, with 0.004v Additional turbo, and 0.090v offset voltage OC'd to 4,6


There is something really screwy with the time stamp in your p95 screen shot? July to november?


----------



## Phirebird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterkamon842*
> 
> 
> Are these temps too high for a 3570k, with a Corsair H80 intalled?
> This is on an Asrock Pro3, with 0.004v Additional turbo, and 0.090v offset voltage OC'd to 4,6


You need to remove that IHS. Remove it and become an overclocking warrior! Its akin to using the stock thermal material that intel has on the base of their CPU HSFs on a high end third party cooler, its just not on mate. But yeah if you decide to remove it be warned, it can cause irreparable damage to the chip and will most certainly void the chips warranty, however for a higher overclock and lower temps I guess you need to factor in the risks vs the rewards and whether you have the willpower to say "if this one fails I will pay for a new one that I will run stock" lol.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterkamon842*
> 
> 
> Are these temps too high for a 3570k, with a Corsair H80 intalled?
> This is on an Asrock Pro3, with 0.004v Additional turbo, and 0.090v offset voltage OC'd to 4,6


looks good to me, not to high for that OC and running prime
maybe nibble a few degrees of by lowering your PLL?
you could give it a try, not saying it will drop temps alot tho








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phirebird*
> 
> You need to remove that IHS. Remove it and become an overclocking warrior!


Yeah!


----------



## masterkamon842

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> There is something really screwy with the time stamp in your p95 screen shot? July to november?


Lol yeah. When I cleared CMOS after a failed overclock, I guess it changed my time. In the process of stress testing I saw the time was wrong and fixed it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phirebird*
> 
> You need to remove that IHS. Remove it and become an overclocking warrior! Its akin to using the stock thermal material that intel has on the base of their CPU HSFs on a high end third party cooler, its just not on mate. But yeah if you decide to remove it be warned, it can cause irreparable damage to the chip and will most certainly void the chips warranty, however for a higher overclock and lower temps I guess you need to factor in the risks vs the rewards and whether you have the willpower to say "if this one fails I will pay for a new one that I will run stock" lol.


Everyday I learn something new  I guess I'll read more on that thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> looks good to me, not to high for that OC and running prime
> maybe nibble a few degrees of by lowering your PLL?
> you could give it a try, not saying it will drop temps alot tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!


I'll try, still looking for that sweet spot I want to get to. Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

He's talking about deliding your cpu package and using better TIM. (Certainly you are not using a stock heatsink/fan - right?)

Edit: your temps are fine for a 4.6 oc.


----------



## dalastbmills

Hey guys, I recently successfully delidded my 3770k, however in the process I ended up mangling my ASRock P67 board and ended up getting a Z77 Extreme4. During idle times, my CPU stays at 4.7GHz even though the vcore drops (although it doesn't drop as much as it would if the multiplier also lowered.) Can someone point me in the right direction and help me with this blonde moment









Edit: My settings compared to the recommended settings on the home page:

I believe I have spread spectrum enabled, however I don't think this is the problems.

Also, I haven't touched the C states yet, so I believe they are enabled.

I think everything else is the same.

The problem persists regardless of enabled or disabled Speedstep.


----------



## Lucky 23

You should disable spread spectrum even though thats not causing the problem. Speedstep should be enabled

Format a flashdrive in fat32 then restart. Go into bios and take some screen shots by hitting F12


----------



## merullait

Hi,
do you suggest enabling Internal PLL for a [email protected] or it is only needed for booting? Actually I dont have problem booting but prime keeps failing on me (round errors, crashing, whea). Increasing vcore doesnt seem to help much. Weird thing is as I increase vcore whea errors increase as well








Thanks.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merullait*
> 
> Hi,
> do you suggest enabling Internal PLL for a [email protected] or it is only needed for booting? Actually I dont have problem booting but prime keeps failing on me (round errors, crashing, whea). Increasing vcore doesnt seem to help much. Weird thing is as I increase vcore whea errors increase as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


What are your temps like?


----------



## merullait

@jason4207

here is a quick test with temps


----------



## jason4207

Great temps and vcore for that speed! What kind of cooling? Delidded?

Post up your BIOS settings. That may give some insight. Have you tried lowering PLL voltage?

I've yet to get a clear answer about PLL Overvoltage Option on IB (except that it is completely different from the PLL voltage option in the BIOS). I know it helps SB at high OCs, but since 4.6GHz was getting too hot for me, I dropped back down to 4.5GHz for 24/7. I've run SuperPi at 4.8GHz w/o PLL Overvoltage on. Gonna take the rig out into the cold night and try for higher soon.


----------



## merullait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Great temps and vcore for that speed! What kind of cooling? Delidded?
> Post up your BIOS settings. That may give some insight. Have you tried lowering PLL voltage?
> I've yet to get a clear answer about PLL Overvoltage Option on IB (except that it is completely different from the PLL voltage option in the BIOS). I know it helps SB at high OCs, but since 4.6GHz was getting too hot for me, I dropped back down to 4.5GHz for 24/7. I've run SuperPi at 4.8GHz w/o PLL Overvoltage on. Gonna take the rig out into the cold night and try for higher soon.


They may be great temps but its not stable







cpu is not delidded and cooling is a custom loop.
Ambient temp play a big role. Today is ~ 24°c. This summer I had ~80°[email protected] on the hottest core.

My settings:

offset +0.005
add turbo +0.109
llc 4
internal pll disabled
speedstep enabled
c1/c3 disabled
c1e enabled
package c-state auto
spread spectrum disabled
cpu pll 1.808
ram xpm 1.5v
all other [email protected]


----------



## dalastbmills

As I stated in my last post, I am running a 3770K at 4.7GHz. For whatever reason, since swapping out board (accidently destroyed my P67) my PC/CPU does not seem to downclock when idle; the chip just stays at 4.7 with the volts dropping as low as 1.1v when nothing is going on. I was asked to take some screen shots of my BIOS:


























More can be provided. I have noticed that the power saving option is disabled, but the main page says to leave it disabled. I can't think of anything else that would cause this.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merullait*
> 
> They may be great temps but its not stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu is not delidded and cooling is a custom loop.
> Ambient temp play a big role. Today is ~ 24°c. This summer I had ~80°[email protected] on the hottest core.
> My settings:
> offset +0.005
> add turbo +0.109
> llc 4
> internal pll disabled
> speedstep enabled
> c1/c3 disabled
> c1e enabled
> package c-state auto
> spread spectrum disabled
> cpu pll 1.808
> ram xpm 1.5v
> all other [email protected]


Here's something I posted in another thread that might help you:
Quote:


> Lowering PLL can bring down your temps w/ no ill effects. I'm at 1.627v now. 1.71v is typically a given and I've seen some guys go down to 1.5v. Sometimes you can even run lower vcore after you make this adjustment. Drop it 0.05 at a time; 1.75v, 1.70v, 1.65v, etc. Keep going until you can't boot or the setting is as low as it can go. My PLL setting goes down to 1.585v or so, but was booting at 1.60v. I found 192k FFT size would fail, though, so I had to keep bumping it up until I got to 1.627v.
> 
> With P95 I like to run a custom setup (this can get you homed in a lot faster than standard settings):
> 
> Make sure Blend is selected and then change that selection to Custom. That will load Blend standard settings into Custom and then you can adjust from there.
> Leave the FFT sizes alone for now. Change the "Memory to use (in MB)" to at least half your RAM (8192 for 16GB installed), but I like to go to 90+% [look at Task Manager's Performance tab and select 100 to 500MB less than Available "Physical Memory (MB)"].
> Set it to 2 or 3mins for now. This way you can do a full fft-size cycle in a lot less time. Normally it takes about 8hrs to run through all the fft sizes at default settings (15mins). 2min setting gets you there in about an hour and helps you identify troublesome fft sizes quickly. I usually do 3mins, though.
> 
> Then you can run Custom runs at just those fft sizes giving you problems to really home in on the most responsive setting. So, when 192k was failing I ran 192k to 192k @ 3min and adjusted PLL until it ran for at least 20-30mins.
> If PLL is stable then larger fft size failures typically indicate a RAM, VTT(VCCIO), or less likely VCCSA adjustment is necessary. Smaller fft size failures typically point to vcore adjustment.
> In my experience when I am close to stable it's always 1 fft size giving me issues and it usually takes 2-8hrs to get to that size using standard Blend settings.
> At the end I always like to do a full run at 15min setting for 1-2+ full cycles (or 8-16+hrs) just to be sure everything holds up together, but I try to do this mostly while sleeping or at work.


I had weird issues until I increased offset and lowered turbo by the same amount. Doing this will give you the same loaded vcore, but give more voltage throughout the rest of the range. So, if you go to +0.020v on offset and put turbo to +0.094 you won't be changing much, but you might get more stability.

I'm at +0.020v offset and +0.008v turbo for 4.5GHz.

Make sure you try lowering PLL voltage. That can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> As I stated in my last post, I am running a 3770K at 4.7GHz. For whatever reason, since swapping out board (accidently destroyed my P67) my PC/CPU does not seem to downclock when idle; the chip just stays at 4.7 with the volts dropping as low as 1.1v when nothing is going on. I was asked to take some screen shots of my BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More can be provided. I have noticed that the power saving option is disabled, but the main page says to leave it disabled. I can't think of anything else that would cause this.


What are you using to read your CPU speed?

+0.200v offset seems like a lot.

Put offset at +0.020v and use the turbo voltage to only give it more voltage when at max speed. I have my turbo at +0.008 for 4.5GHz, but you may need more or less depending on your chip and speed. You have turbo voltage on auto, so maybe that is causing some issue.

Try LLC at Level 4.

Read my post above and try tweaking your PLL voltage.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

@ bmills, make sure your c-states are correct.


----------



## squigy

First off, thanks for this guide, it really helped.

Finally got my new system (3570k and extreme4) and got it all stable after a couple of days, seems that my chip runs very nicely, low volts and low temps(1.204 under load at max 60degrees). Haven't pushed any higher because this is what I want to run it at 24/7 and so far so good!

Over the weekend I might try to get it as high as it will go, for a little bit of fun!

Once again, thanks for the guide.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> As I stated in my last post, I am running a 3770K at 4.7GHz. For whatever reason, since swapping out board (accidently destroyed my P67) my PC/CPU does not seem to downclock when idle; the chip just stays at 4.7 with the volts dropping as low as 1.1v when nothing is going on. I was asked to take some screen shots of my BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More can be provided. I have noticed that the power saving option is disabled, but the main page says to leave it disabled. I can't think of anything else that would cause this.


Control Panel> Power Options

Having your power settings to 'high performance' or 'AXTU' settings will also cause your multiplier to remain high. Set to 'Power saving', and see if you still have the issue.


----------



## nooboc2012

Hey all, so i'm going for 4.9 OC and have started getting 9c errors. I was wondering what others are using for QPI/VTT? I was previously getting 124 errors.

My settings are roughly:

1.504v on load
+.1v offset
+.02v offset
PLL is at ~1.7v


----------



## merullait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Here's something I posted in another thread that might help you:
> I had weird issues until I increased offset and lowered turbo by the same amount. Doing this will give you the same loaded vcore, but give more voltage throughout the rest of the range. So, if you go to +0.020v on offset and put turbo to +0.094 you won't be changing much, but you might get more stability.
> I'm at +0.020v offset and +0.008v turbo for 4.5GHz.
> Make sure you try lowering PLL voltage. That can make all the difference in the world.


I'll follow your tips. On another note I noticed the vcore fluctuates a lot during stress test so I may try a LLC 3 to stabilize.
I'll made some tests in the next days and report here.
Thanks.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merullait*
> 
> I'll follow your tips. On another note I noticed the vcore fluctuates a lot during stress test so I may try a LLC 3 to stabilize.
> I'll made some tests in the next days and report here.
> Thanks.


Yeah, I noticed my vcore fluctuates more than I'd like as well and I'm on Level 4. It could just be software as I haven't verified with a DMM, but I have read that the VRMs on the Extreme4 aren't that great, so maybe that is it.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nooboc2012*
> 
> Hey all, so i'm going for 4.9 OC and have started getting 9c errors. I was wondering what others are using for QPI/VTT? I was previously getting 124 errors.
> My settings are roughly:
> 1.504v on load
> +.1v offset
> +.02v offset
> PLL is at ~1.7v


Try bumping up the PLL a little bit.

Also you should use turbo instead of offset.

Leave offset at lowest setting (not Auto) and use turbo as if it was offset.


----------



## Alexbo1101

I'm a little irritated/confused right now







I can do 4400MHz on +0.005v Offset and +0.004v Turbo, but the moment I try 4500MHz I need a crazy amount of Vcore, like +0.095v Turbo... Rather annoying


----------



## mark767

Guys, I really need some help with my ASRock overclock. Currently overclocked to 4.9Ghz on my 2500K chip following this guide and my computer is rock solid stable under load. Problem is that at idle it always freezes and I have been pushing up the offset but still freezing at +0.05. Any ideas on what to do here?


----------



## Jpmboy

PLL on or off with 4.9? VTT? Post bios shots.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbo1101*
> 
> I'm a little irritated/confused right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do 4400MHz on +0.005v Offset and +0.004v Turbo, but the moment I try 4500MHz I need a crazy amount of Vcore, like +0.095v Turbo... Rather annoying


Try a higher offset and less turbo. Like +0.020 offset and +0.030v Turbo for 4.5GHz. Hopefully you can work turbo down from there. LLC on Lvl2.


----------



## nooboc2012

Thanks! now stable @ 4.9


----------



## mark767

Good news, I enable PLL Overvoltage and reduced the offset back to 0.035. I have not had an idle freeze since and high end still stable. I will report if any issues crop up. thanks.


----------



## nemaca

I got asrock z77 performance (I actually like it). And my RAM is Corsair vengeance 1600 cl9 low profile. Do I need special RAM for overclocking 3570k?

Also a VenomousX would be enough for a decent overclock? I took my old e5200 to 4,2, but only got this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2309901

Also, is my Sirtec 500W able to handle it?

Thanks!


----------



## jamesfirst

The max I could get . Is it looking good ????

However,

Long/Short duration power limit: 200/230 respectively
Primary/Secondary plane current limit: 230

Vcore: offset/ +0.05V
CPU PLL: 1.71V
DRAM: 1.499 V (manufacturer says 1.5V, not sure if I should go to 1.53V)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemaca*
> 
> I got asrock z77 performance (I actually like it). And my RAM is Corsair vengeance 1600 cl9 low profile. Do I need special RAM for overclocking 3570k?
> Also a VenomousX would be enough for a decent overclock? I took my old e5200 to 4,2, but only got this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2309901
> Also, is my Sirtec 500W able to handle it?
> Thanks!


Your ram will be fine for overclocking since you wont be overclocking it.









The VenomousX should also be fine, just watch your temps.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesfirst*
> 
> 
> The max I could get . Is it looking good ????
> However,
> Long/Short duration power limit: 200/230 respectively
> Primary/Secondary plane current limit: 230
> Vcore: offset/ +0.05V
> CPU PLL: 1.71V
> DRAM: 1.499 V (manufacturer says 1.5V, not sure if I should go to 1.53V)


Looking good








How long did you run P95?

My ram is set to 1.499 also so you should be fine.

Is your offset a +0.005 or a +0.05? Are you using offset only or Offset + Turbo?

Fill you your system specs in your sig


----------



## jamesfirst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you run P95?
> My ram is set to 1.499 also so you should be fine.
> Is your offset a +0.005 or a +0.05? Are you using offset only or Offset + Turbo?
> Fill you your system specs in your sig


1.5 hrs now

offset = +0.05 and turbo is auto


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nooboc2012*
> 
> Thanks! now stable @ 4.9


Great OC! Please post screen shots of your bios settings. [format memkey fat 32, reboot with key in a usb slot, bet into bios and F12]. Will nelp others...


----------



## cosco

Awesome guide! This is my first cpu overclock and I hit 4.8 MHz stable with no fuss. My vcore maxes at 1.328v under load. Max temps haven't gotten over 68C in prime95. The only strange thing is in my BIOS the CPU LLC only has 3 settings - Auto, 1 or 5. I leave it on auto because 1 jacks up the voltage a bit too much.

i5-2500k
Asrock Fatal1ty Performance
Hyper 212 Evo


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosco*
> 
> Awesome guide! This is my first cpu overclock and I hit 4.8 MHz stable with no fuss. My vcore maxes at 1.328v under load. Max temps haven't gotten over 68C in prime95. The only strange thing is in my BIOS the CPU LLC only has 3 settings - Auto, 1 or 5. I leave it on auto because 1 jacks up the voltage a bit too much.
> i5-2500k
> Asrock Fatal1ty Performance
> Hyper 212 Evo


Can you also post your BIOS settings? I'm looking at taking the same CPU from 4.4 to 4.8 soon. Thanks.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesfirst*
> 
> 1.5 hrs now
> offset = +0.05 and turbo is auto


Offset seems high but your vcore in CPU-z is the same as mine w/ a +0.015 offset.

Whats your idle voltage?

I would let P95 go for longer, 6 + hours minimum


----------



## chronicfx

This is my current setting on my asrock extreme4:



Seems to run without a hitch outside of p95 too lol. Is this overclock safe for the next couple years on an extreme4 I keep reading about D-Pak vrms but thats after I already bought it?


----------



## cosco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Can you also post your BIOS settings? I'm looking at taking the same CPU from 4.4 to 4.8 soon. Thanks.


Sure, here you go.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosco*
> 
> Sure, here you go.


Thanks, I'll give these settings a go this week. You must have a golden chip to hit 4.8 on only 1.328


----------



## skyn3t

here guys 12 hours os prime and very stable very low voltage and temps







, I used to have 8 Yate loons in my loop and i decide to replace every fan for a new Cougar Vortex fans even the 140mm 360 still in push pull configuration and the 240 only in push but i had fliped my rad facing to side panel


----------



## Maxsul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> here guys 12 hours os prime and very stable very low voltage and temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I used to have 8 Yate loons in my loop and i decide to replace every fan for a new Cougar Vortex fans even the 140mm 360 still in push pull configuration and the 240 only in push but i had fliped my rad facing to side panel


This is the kind of overclock I like to see. Proven stable screenshot with low voltage. Some of you guys are posting 1 minute prime temps on what could be really shoddy overclocks.


----------



## granno21

So I have been at 4.4 stable for months using:

fixed voltage @ 1.34v
load shows 1.33v
LLC 3
PPL - Auto (1.79v)

I tried switching to offset voltage and overclock to 4.6:

Tried offset +.005, +.010, +.015, and +.02
LLC 3
Voltage showed up to 1.36v

it always eventually crashed with the BSOD error code 124. Any ideas on what other settings to adjust or do I just keep increasing the offset (raise vcore)?

Thanks


----------



## Lucky 23

You can post up your bios screen shots for us to take a look at. How long did P95 run before it crashed?

124 is stating vcore/VTT. The BSOD list is on the first page


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You can post up your bios screen shots for us to take a look at. How long did P95 run before it crashed?
> 124 is stating vcore/VTT. The BSOD list is on the first page


Would you like the BIOS pics of my offset attempts? Also, I just ran [email protected] as my test. It appeared to last a few minutes longer with each voltage increase/offset bump with the last one lasting for more than 2 hours. I'm running with an Antec h20 620 and my temps never got above 61C even at 1.36v

I'm at work now but I can post them when I get back. Any initial thoughts?


----------



## Lucky 23

You can just post screen shots of your current bios setting so everyone can take a look. You probably just need a higher offset


----------



## spidey81

I finally got around to doing a more than sufficient P95 run with my overclock. I stopped at 34 hrs at 4.8. Temps maxed out at 82 C and typical voltage was at 1.328 although it appears to have peaked around 1.35 briefly during testing. Here's the screenshots for those that may be interested.






Everything is stable with these settings, but I don't think I've seen anyone take the negative offset approach. My 2700k idles fine at these voltages, no lockups or stalls at all. I wanted to maintain a tight load voltage, so went with LLC level 2 and the negative offset was the only way I was able to attain the lower turbo load voltage. It seems to work but any input on consequences of this would be appreciated.

Edit: I may try for a 5Ghz run in the near future, but I want to upgrade my block and TIM before I do. Looking at getting a Koolance 380 and using Indigo Extreme. With that combo I look to gain at least 5 C on my temps, hopefully more but I guess we'll see.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> I finally got around to doing a more than sufficient P95 run with my overclock. I stopped at 34 hrs at 4.8. Temps maxed out at 82 C and typical voltage was at 1.328 although it appears to have peaked around 1.35 briefly during testing. Here's the screenshots for those that may be interested.
> 
> Everything is stable with these settings, *but I don't think I've seen anyone take the negative offset approach*. My 2700k idles fine at these voltages, no lockups or stalls at all. I wanted to maintain a tight load voltage, so went with LLC level 2 and the negative offset was the only way I was able to attain the lower turbo load voltage. It seems to work but any input on consequences of this would be appreciated.
> Edit: I may try for a 5Ghz run in the near future, but I want to upgrade my block and TIM before I do. Looking at getting a Koolance 380 and using Indigo Extreme. With that combo I look to gain at least 5 C on my temps, hopefully more but I guess we'll see.


I'm running a negative offset of -0.60 @ 4.6ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Spidey81 - that's a very good OC. My 2700 (AC waterblock) never gets that hot (max 71oC in p95 or IBT on one hot core, rest under 67oC) BUT my offset is at +0.110 !! And turbo at +0.030 for 48x. It needs about 1.4v to be solid. The jump from 46 to 48 cost me 70 millivolts at load... So i keep it at 47x. 5h stable, no WHEA errors, and no patience for a longer run. Never a freeze or bsod.

No doubt - all chips are different.

With cooling, you may have a >5GHz chip there. The 380 is a very good block, check out the aquacomputer stuff too - not plated.


----------



## El3ctronicPunk

Hey Guys. I found this thread recently and i can't wait to go over this guide. I am new to overclocking and i have some questions that maybe some of you can answer quickly. I recently built a computer.

These are the specs:
i5 2500k
Asrock Z77 Extreme6
750W power supply
GTX 660 TI superclocked
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
Enermax ETS-T40 T.B.APOLLISH CPU Cooler(Side Flow) With PWM Twister Bearing Fan Compatible with latest Intel

So now my problem: I used the preset setting for the 4.0 GHZ overclock and whenever i play BF3 i get stuttering and small lag. I read somewhere that you have to increase the Vcore voltage to make the overclock more stable. I am not trying to push the CPU over the limits i just want to give it a little more juice for gaming and CAD and 3D design. if i can get a good overclock at 4.0 i would be happy. Can you guys suggest some good settings to get a stable overclock at 4.0 ghz? Do i need to overclock the RAM? If anyone can help me out i would really appreciate it


----------



## Lucky 23

Did you run P95? All CPU's are different, settings that one member used could be stable for their comp but most likely wont be stable for yours. You will have to find the setting that are stable for you comp through stress testing

You can always post up your bios screenshots by formatting a USB drive in FAT32 and then hitting F12 in bios


----------



## El3ctronicPunk

I did not run any test's because i am not really sure where to start and what values to change...and what program should i use to run these tests?
Please helpppp


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El3ctronicPunk*
> 
> I did not run any test's because i am not really sure where to start and what values to change...and what program should i use to run these tests?
> Please helpppp


A good place to start would be the op (original post). It's a very detailed and thorough walkthrough on what programs you need and how to use them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El3ctronicPunk*
> 
> I did not run any test's because i am not really sure where to start and what values to change...and what program should i use to run these tests?
> Please helpppp


Your going to need to read the first page and read other tutorials on the internet so you understand what your doing. There is a lot more to overclocking then just typing in some settings.
You will need Prime 95, CPU-z, Realtemp or Core temp


----------



## dimi1606

Hello guys,

i overclocked my i5 2500k sandy bridge on an ASRock Z68 Pro3 to 4,5GHZ. My settings are the following:

CPU Configuration:
Ratio: 45x
(all other settings like in the guide on page 1)

Voltage Configuration:
Core Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset: -0.050V
Load Line Calibration: Level 5

The core voltage is between 1.216V and 1.224V and the temps are around 60C (+- 5C). After about 14-15 tests in prime worker 3 stops working. Should I change the LLC to level 3 or 4 and adjust the offset to that? Or what can I do to stablize the system? What do you think?

Greetings,

Dimi

Edit: I changed LLC to level 3 and offset to -0.100V. Passed the 1 hour p95 test. Do you think the temps are too high?

Screenshot:


----------



## Lucky 23

I would set your LLC level at either 1,2, or 3.

Why are you increasing your negative offset after P95 failed. Your probably going to need increase vcore for it to be stable. Mine for example is running a +0.015 offset, LLC level 3, w/ 1.296-1.31 in CPU-z at full load. That vcore looks pretty low for a 45 multi. What offset did you start at? +0.005 like the guide?


----------



## dimi1606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would set your LLC level at either 1,2, or 3.
> Why are you increasing your negative offset after P95 failed. Your probably going to need increase vcore for it to be stable. Mine for example is running a +0.015 offset, LLC level 3, w/ 1.296-1.31 in CPU-z at full load. That vcore looks pretty low for a 45 multi. What offset did you start at? +0.005 like the guide?


Well, not exactly. Before I started, I took a look in cpu-zand ran a p95 with bios defaults. The vcore was at 1.294V - 1.3xx V under load and 1.1xx in idle. I dont remember the exact numbers. But it seemed pretty high for auto settings. And when I read about OC in this thread and some others on the net, there were many screenshots of people running 4GHZ+ with those voltages. So I was curious and wanted to know if the CPU will run with lower voltages at this speed. So I switched to offset mode and changed it to -0.050V . I ran p95 for about 4 hours without any problems. So I started increasing the multiplier until i didnt pass 10 minuts of p95. That was at 45x. When I changed the LLC to level 3 the vcore was at 1.34x and the temps were around 73C. So I changed the offset again.
My problem is: I dont want to have too high vcore because of the temps (my cooler is a scythe mugen 3.. dont know if the temps are ok for that cooler). I just updated to UEFI 2.10 yester and I cant see the vcore in my bios settings - it used to be right beside the offset in the old version. Where can I find it now?









So, if I changed to a positive offset like +0.005V, which LLC should I use? And is there a way to lower the vcore without using a negative offset?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimi1606*
> 
> Well, not exactly. Before I started, I took a look in cpu-zand ran a p95 with bios defaults. The vcore was at 1.294V - 1.3xx V under load and 1.1xx in idle. I dont remember the exact numbers. But it seemed pretty high for auto settings. And when I read about OC in this thread and some others on the net, there were many screenshots of people running 4GHZ+ with those voltages. So I was curious and wanted to know if the CPU will run with lower voltages at this speed. So I switched to offset mode and changed it to -0.050V . I ran p95 for about 4 hours without any problems. So I started increasing the multiplier until i didnt pass 10 minuts of p95. That was at 45x. When I changed the LLC to level 3 the vcore was at 1.34x and the temps were around 73C. So I changed the offset again.
> My problem is: I dont want to have too high vcore because of the temps (my cooler is a scythe mugen 3.. dont know if the temps are ok for that cooler). I just updated to UEFI 2.10 yester and I cant see the vcore in my bios settings - it used to be right beside the offset in the old version. Where can I find it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, if I changed to a positive offset like +0.005V, which LLC should I use? And is there a way to lower the vcore without using a negative offset?


Well 1.32v is not very high, when you get into the 1.4v+ ranges is when you want to be a little more cautious. People are probably running that vcore w/ a 4ghz overclock (40 multi) but your running a 45 multi so you will most likely need to increase vcore or decrease your multi.

The original bios did display the vcore next to the offset but the newer bios dont for what ever reason.

I'm running a Scythe mugen 2 and after 8hrs of P95 w/ a 45multi and 1.31v i hit a max temp of around 76c or so. You are looking fine on temps currently but your not stable so they will probably change.

If your going to run a 45 multi then i would start at a +0.005 offset. When I'm overclocking i like to keep track of the changes so i take a piece of paper and write down the offset, cpu-z vcore(idle/full load), max temps, and usually take note to how long p95 lasted. Then after P95 fails, i write underneath this the new settings im using, otherwise you will forget what you changed previously and it will make it harder (IMO) to determine why its unstable. I also write down current vcore (idle/full load) at stock that way you can see how much it has increase/decreased by.

You lower the vcore by using a changing the offset but Offset changes your idle & full load vcore, so you cant go set too low of an offset because it could cause instability at idle.

I currently use LLC level 3


----------



## dimi1606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well 1.32v is not very high, when you get into the 1.4v+ ranges is when you want to be a little more cautious. People are probably running that vcore w/ a 4ghz overclock (40 multi) but your running a 45 multi so you will most likely need to increase vcore or decrease your multi.
> The original bios did display the vcore next to the offset but the newer bios dont for what ever reason.
> I'm running a Scythe mugen 2 and after 8hrs of P95 w/ a 45multi and 1.31v i hit a max temp of around 76c or so. You are looking fine on temps currently but your not stable so they will probably change.
> If your going to run a 45 multi then i would start at a +0.005 offset. When I'm overclocking i like to keep track of the changes so i take a piece of paper and write down the offset, cpu-z vcore(idle/full load), max temps, and usually take note to how long p95 lasted. Then after P95 fails, i write underneath this the new settings im using, otherwise you will forget what you changed previously and it will make it harder (IMO) to determine why its unstable. I also write down current vcore (idle/full load) at stock that way you can see how much it has increase/decreased by.
> You lower the vcore by using a changing the offset but Offset changes your idle & full load vcore, so you cant go set too low of an offset because it could cause instability at idle.
> I currently use LLC level 3


Keeping track of it sounds reasonable. Im gonna do that, too.
So I changed to offset +0.005V and LLC level 3. 5 minutes of p95 gave me 78C already and the temps were jumping up and down more than usual:



The vcore was between 1.320V and 1.336V. I think my CPU will exceed the 80C with this settings. What should I do? I mean, I dont think that the vcore is too low for 45x, but I think my cooler wont handle it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimi1606*
> 
> Keeping track of it sounds reasonable. Im gonna do that, too.
> So I changed to offset +0.005V and LLC level 3. 5 minutes of p95 gave me 78C already and the temps were jumping up and down more than usual:
> 
> The vcore was between 1.320V and 1.336V. I think my CPU will exceed the 80C with this settings. What should I do? I mean, I dont think that the vcore is too low for 45x, but I think my cooler wont handle it.


Ok well this was just a starting point and that vcore is little high. So you can try to get it stable at a lower vcore but there is no guarantee what your offset you will end up at, its kind of trial and error. I would try a -0.015 offset which should put your full load around 1.31 or so. Run P95 either on Small FFT or custom blend w/ your ram like whats stated on the first page.

Take note of idle/full load vcore, temps, how long p95 lasts then post back here. If it lasts an hour then you can probably knock it down to a -0.020 but im not sure how low you can go w/out making your idle voltage unstable. So post up your cpu-z idle vcore also

Eventually when you have a good idea of the correct offset you will want to run p95 for 6+ hours.

If you get a chance take screen shots of your bios. Format the flashdrive to fat32, then restart into bios and hit F12. I and other members can look at it and make sure everythings set up right so you dont waste your time doing runs on P95.


----------



## wholeeo

I'm a bit confused as to what it is that sends you to the "Starting Off" section of the guide after getting through Green Overclocking which sends you to Final Test. Final Test doesn't send you back to Starting Off...

Apologies if its obvious somewhere as I like to follow instructions religiously,







-s


----------



## Lucky 23

Sorry can you elaborate, i dont understand your question


----------



## Coleak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Sorry can you elaborate, i dont understand your question


----------



## wholeeo

I'm currently following the "Green Overclocking" section of the original post. It states that when you pass the 10 minute prime test to "Go To Final Test". Once you pass the test do you go back to "Starting off"?

I'm all the way down to 38x multiplier with Turbo offset at +0.004v and Vcore at +0.005v and still get Prime95 errors.







How low does the averge 3770k go on multiplier before these settings are stable?


----------



## Lucky 23

What overclock are you trying to achieve? If for example you going for a 4.5ghz then set the multi at 45, offset at a +0.005, and turbo at the +0.004. Assuming all your other bios setting are correct, then run P95 on small fft or Custom blend w/ X amount of ram. If P95 fails then you can post here what BSOD error you got or if you had a worker stop. Along w/ this you can post your CPU-z idle & full load vcore, temps, and how long P95 lasted before failing.

If you are new to overclocking then i would suggest leaving turbo on auto and playing w/ offset only rather then trying to get two different offsets stable


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What overclock are you trying to achieve? If for example you going for a 4.5ghz then set the multi at 45, offset at a +0.005, and turbo at the +0.004. Assuming all your other bios setting are correct, then run P95 on small fft or Custom blend w/ X amount of ram. If P95 fails then you can post here what BSOD error you got or if you had a worker stop. Along w/ this you can post your CPU-z idle & full load vcore, temps, and how long P95 lasted before failing.
> If you are new to overclocking then i would suggest leaving turbo on auto and playing w/ offset only rather then trying to get two different offsets stable


Thanks for your response. Ideally I want to get a 4.7-4.8ghz overclock CPU willing. I've overclocked several times in the past on X58 but this architecture is a completely different ball park.

With offset at +0.005 and turbo at +0.004 stock clocks weren't even P95 stable. I'm going to reboot now and run Prime95 on default settings. I'm really not getting any BSOD's, just workers stop.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks for your response. Ideally I want to get a 4.7-4.8ghz overclock CPU willing. I've overclocked several times in the past on X58 but this architecture is a completely different ball park.
> With offset at +0.005 and turbo at +0.004 stock clocks weren't even P95 stable. I'm going to reboot now and run Prime95 on default settings. I'm really not getting any BSOD's, just workers stop.


That can't be right. At stock clocks it should be plenty stable.

Is your ram stable?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That can't be right. At stock clocks it should be plenty stable.
> 
> Is your ram stable?


Running Prime95 now on default UEFI settings and so far so good. Something must have been wrong in settings though I could have sworn I set everything up following the guide. Seems like the board on stock settings doesn't go over 1.040v for 37x


----------



## Lucky 23

Put a flash drive in your computer and format it in FAT32, restart go into bios and hit F12 to take some screenshots. Post them here so we can take a look


----------



## w4rr3n

First post!
@wholeeo just fyi my 3770k chip was able to get 4.3 stable at green oc


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm currently following the "Green Overclocking" section of the original post. It states that when you pass the 10 minute prime test to "Go To Final Test". Once you pass the test do you go back to "Starting off"?
> I'm all the way down to 38x multiplier with Turbo offset at +0.004v and Vcore at +0.005v and still get Prime95 errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How low does the averge 3770k go on multiplier before these settings are stable?


Green OCing is kind of a separate thing. You don't need to do that if you are looking to OC to 4.5GHz+.


----------



## dimi1606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok well this was just a starting point and that vcore is little high. So you can try to get it stable at a lower vcore but there is no guarantee what your offset you will end up at, its kind of trial and error. I would try a -0.015 offset which should put your full load around 1.31 or so. Run P95 either on Small FFT or custom blend w/ your ram like whats stated on the first page.
> Take note of idle/full load vcore, temps, how long p95 lasts then post back here. If it lasts an hour then you can probably knock it down to a -0.020 but im not sure how low you can go w/out making your idle voltage unstable. So post up your cpu-z idle vcore also
> Eventually when you have a good idea of the correct offset you will want to run p95 for 6+ hours.
> If you get a chance take screen shots of your bios. Format the flashdrive to fat32, then restart into bios and hit F12. I and other members can look at it and make sure everythings set up right so you dont waste your time doing runs on P95.


So, I did some screenshots of my bios:
  


And I did some testing. As you can see in the screenshots, my LLC is on level 4 and my offset on -0.030V. My vcore is 1.264V on load and doesnt really change. In idle it is 0.960V-0.968V. I ran a custom p95 for about 2 hours yesterday while watching a movie. No errors occured and the temps maxed at 74C(btw, is there any tool that creates a graph of the cpu temperature? I would like to know the average temp..) I will try to run a longer prime test today. The only problem could be the idle vcore. How can I test, if it is stable? Just leave the computer on and hope that no BSOD comes up?

Btw: ASRock didnt remove the vcore value completely in the new bios version. You can see it in the H/W Monitor tab.


----------



## Lucky 23

Bios looks good but you will want to run P95 a lot longer. If your idle voltage is too low it will usually BSOD at idle or on light load such as surfing the web.


----------



## wholeeo

I'm so upset. Thought I found a stable 4.7ghz overclock only to wake up to one core stopped over night while running a custom Prime95.


----------



## wholeeo

Coretemp and Realtemp are giving me some strange readings. I'm running a custom Prime95 and at times during the test the cores read as high as 81 under water cooling and suddenly drop down to their regular temps of sub 60. Vcore at the moment is 1.344. I'm thinking those temps are definitely wrong as with the same cooling setup I never seen temps that high with 2 i7-950s and recently my old i7-970, :thinking

Edit: While running a custom P95 I just realized that when my temps rise that high the power readings in Coretemp are at 90 watts and then after some time they drop back down to 70 watts and that's when I'm back to regular temps... Is this normal?


----------



## Lucky 23

Custom blend stress the CPU and the Ram so maybe thats why your temps are jumping around but not 100% sure.

Have you changed any settings? I personally use small FFT when stressing my overclock and haven't run into this problem


----------



## wholeeo

Here's a picture of coretemp.



Is it normal for the wattage to rise like that?


----------



## Lucky 23

Oh your talking about temp difference between cores? My cores were similar with a 6c or so difference between the lowest temp and highest. Yea i just threw on small fft right now for few seconds and wattage went up to 99 watts so mine is the same


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Oh your talking about temp difference between cores? My cores were similar with a 6c or so difference between the lowest temp and highest. Yea i just threw on small fft right now and wattage went up to 99 watts so mine is the same


Thanks for checking. Take another look at my previous post, I added my temps at 71 watts. I'm mainly just talking about the jump of wattage from 70 to 95 both under 100% load and the temp increases that come with it. Reaching 80C is quite scary for me with my set up.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea not sure why it went from 77 to 95 unless coretemp was messing up giving you the wrong reading. Mine went from around 11w at idle right up to 99 at full load. I dont think 80c is too bad. i think with ivy, you need to be more cautious when it gets close to 90c but 75-80 is ok.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Coretemp and Realtemp are giving me some strange readings. I'm running a custom Prime95 and at times during the test the cores read as high as 81 under water cooling and suddenly drop down to their regular temps of sub 60. Vcore at the moment is 1.344. I'm thinking those temps are definitely wrong as with the same cooling setup I never seen temps that high with 2 i7-950s and recently my old i7-970, :thinking
> Edit: While running a custom P95 I just realized that when my temps rise that high the power readings in Coretemp are at 90 watts and then after some time they drop back down to 70 watts and that's when I'm back to regular temps... Is this normal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Here's a picture of coretemp.
> 
> Is it normal for the wattage to rise like that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks for checking. Take another look at my previous post, I added my temps at 71 watts. I'm mainly just talking about the jump of wattage from 70 to 95 both under 100% load and the temp increases that come with it. Reaching 80C is quite scary for me with my set up.


Those temp fluctuations are normal with these chips. I'm not sure if you are aware but there is a lot of info out there about the inferior TIM used b/n the die and IHS on IB. Intel switched from solder to TIM and the thermal transfer properties are much worse. So, quick temp swings in the die are not transferred to the IHS as quickly.

IB produces a lot less heat than a 950 or a 970, but has trouble getting that heat transferred to the IHS due to the poor interface material and thermal density of the new 3D transistor technology. They basically flipped all the transistors on their side so they could pack them in more densely in the die. If you left the 2 separate PCs in closed rooms the 950/970 rig room would heat up a lot quicker than the IB room. It's like comparing a match head and an electric blanket. The electric blanket puts out more heat, but it is spread out over a much wider area. IB is concentrated heat; like a match head on fire. You can't really use it to get yourself warmed up...just burn your finger.

Blend switches back and forth b/n smaller fft sizes and larger fft sizes. Both show 100% CPU usage, but 100% CPU usage is not the same in all instances. Linx also uses 100% CPU usage, but gets even hotter. Larger fft sizes stress the RAM and memory controller more and core temps usually drop during this time. Smaller fft sizes stress the cores more and and CPU temps typically rise during this time. Your CPU is also doing other tasks in the background, and when these CPU cycles are used for something other than P95 the load on the CPU is actually reduced for a very short period of time.

Those wattage readings are just software calculations and are nowhere near as accurate as using real instrumentation like a DMM. Basically, you can ignore them, but at stock the max TDP is supposed to be 77W for these chips, so OC'd showing 95W is nothing to worry about at all.

The Tjmax on these chips is higher than previous generations; 105°C on IB, 98°C on SB, can't remember BF, 100°C on YF. Absolute temps aren't as important as the "Distance to Tjmax" number. This is the actual number being output by the CPU that is in turn read by programs like CoreTemp and then subtracted from the given Tjmax number to come up with an approximate absolute temp value. As with any sensor these have a range where they are pretty accurate and beyond that they are not so accurate. The further you get from Tjmax the less accurate they are...that's why we sometimes see below ambient temps on the CPU at idle...the sensors are just not as accurate at those temps. The sensors are designed to prevent thermal catastrophe and they are good at that...it doesn't matter when the temps are low...all that matters is protecting the CPU from high temps. Once "Distance to Tjmax" is 0 the CPU starts throttling. A good rule of thumb is to keep the "Distance to Tjmax" greater than 20. So, with IB this works out to be 85°C. But, of course, the lower the better, and the lower you can keep temps the better success you'll have in OCing.

You can run the chips all day long at stock settings with the CPU bouncing off the redline at 105°C. They are designed to take those extremes. But when you start to OC and increase voltages you need to be more prudent about keeping temps in check. Temps, voltage, and current are all working together to cause electromigration and if you start increasing 1 or 2 of those variables you need to try and reduce the others to maintain balance.


----------



## wholeeo

I see I'm going to have to join the delid club sooner rather than later, thanks for all of the insight


----------



## Lucky 23

jason4207 just gave you some more in depth info then i'm able to give you off the top of my head.


----------



## Jpmboy

Excellent post by Jason. +rep


----------



## NotReadyYet

Got bored last night so I decided to push my chip further. Raised the offset to -0.55 and bumped the clock to 4.7ghz. After 16 hours of Prime95, its stable. Going to try 4.8 tonight.


----------



## writer21

So I finally got the hyper evo and installed it. I'm not an expert with PC's but I do know my way around. However installing this cooler took me a good 2 hours lol.. I was going so slow just to make sure everything was right and I'm still worried. Being it's so heavy bothers me.

But for the most part with a 4 GHz OC at 1.04 volts I'm getting low 50s on prime95. So there is a noticeable drop in load temps. Idles are about the same but the load temps have definitely dropped. My max in prime95 is mid 50's and that's mainly because of core #2 which on stock hsf and hyper evo is always higher than other cores.

Played a few Black Ops 2 matches. Few games at 3.8. And a few at 4.0 GHz. Cranked frames up to 125 which causes higher cpu temps and I never broke 40. Again core #2 was highest. In between matches when game loads the maps my temps hit low 50 for a few seconds.

Just one question though. Could these temps be better? I'm in NY and it's not hot in my apartment. Just wondering if these are okay. Also the screw in the middle on the bracket to hold down the heatsink block. I know it goes into the hole and the small metal piece comes up to lock it. But what about the screw in the middle? Should I have done anything? I tried turning it.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> So I finally got the hyper evo and installed it. I'm not an expert with PC's but I do know my way around. However installing this cooler took me a good 2 hours lol.. I was going so slow just to make sure everything was right and I'm still worried. Being it's so heavy bothers me.
> But for the most part with a 4 GHz OC at 1.04 volts I'm getting low 50s on prime95. So there is a noticeable drop in load temps. Idles are about the same but the load temps have definitely dropped. My max in prime95 is mid 50's and that's mainly because of core #2 which on stock hsf and hyper evo is always higher than other cores.
> Played a few Black Ops 2 matches. Few games at 3.8. And a few at 4.0 GHz. Cranked frames up to 125 which causes higher cpu temps and I never broke 40. Again core #2 was highest. In between matches when game loads the maps my temps hit low 50 for a few seconds.
> Just one question though. Could these temps be better? I'm in NY and it's not hot in my apartment. Just wondering if these are okay. Also the screw in the middle on the bracket to hold down the heatsink block. I know it goes into the hole and the small metal piece comes up to lock it. But what about the screw in the middle? Should I have done anything? I tried turning it.


Alls I know is I have the same cooler and my temps are mid 60s on prime95 with the exception of core 1 which hovers ~58. I am also in NY, and yes its frickin col here.

So, if my temps are way higher, at roughly the same OC albeit with much higher voltage? And we're in the same area, with the same cooler?

I'd say you're good. If anything I'd question my HS seating, but considering i just redid it, again.....unless I messed it up again, I think my chip just isn't the best.

Also that screw in the middle is for adjusting the lock position. Its kinda pointless considering i did it without even touching that thing. You're straight if its in the hole and lined with that notch!


----------



## NotReadyYet

Anyone know where on an ASRock Z68 Professional Gen 3 Fatal1ty Edition mobo would I be able to find the connector to enable PWM on my fans? I have this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13548/cab-464/Akasa_Flexa_FP5_PWM_5-Way_Splitter_-_Smart_Fan_Cable_AK-CBFA03-45.html


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Alls I know is I have the same cooler and my temps are mid 60s on prime95 with the exception of core 1 which hovers ~58. I am also in NY, and yes its frickin col here.
> So, if my temps are way higher, at roughly the same OC albeit with much higher voltage? And we're in the same area, with the same cooler?
> I'd say you're good. If anything I'd question my HS seating, but considering i just redid it, again.....unless I messed it up again, I think my chip just isn't the best.
> Also that screw in the middle is for adjusting the lock position. Its kinda pointless considering i did it without even touching that thing. You're straight if its in the hole and lined with that notch!


Phew good to hear. Are you OCing? I'm at 4.2 now and temps maybe went up 2-3 degrees. Just bumped up vcore .005. I'm actually using -.035 with speedstep, turbo, enhanced halt c1e, c3, c6 and package all on auto. Also cpu pll is at 1.611. I hover around 1.120-1.128 vcore while playing black ops 2. Basically it's what my asrock extreme 4 had the vcore set to on auto for stock clocks. Running fine and 4.2 may be all I ever need.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Got bored last night so I decided to push my chip further. Raised the offset to -0.55 and bumped the clock to 4.7ghz. After 16 hours of Prime95, its stable. Going to try 4.8 tonight.


That's great. Please post bios screen shots.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Phew good to hear. Are you OCing? I'm at 4.2 now and temps maybe went up 2-3 degrees. Just bumped up vcore .005. I'm actually using -.035 with speedstep, turbo, enhanced halt c1e, c3, c6 and package all on auto. Also cpu pll is at 1.611. I hover around 1.120-1.128 vcore while playing black ops 2. Basically it's what my asrock extreme 4 had the vcore set to on auto for stock clocks. Running fine and 4.2 may be all I ever need.


Heck yeah i'm oc'ing! I got it to 4.1ghz and got around your temps. Guess my chip runs hotter, or my cooler sucks harder, than yours. Its a stinker but w/e. I feel like it should be colder, considering around here (Yonkers) has been colder than Dantes' lowest level of hell....oh well, its not terrible. In fact, over the years i've come to appreciate my PC for its secondary function: Space heater!









I'd also recommend turning all of that crap off until you've established a stable OC. It may seem stable, but even a few minutes/hours on Prime95/OCCT may prove otherwise. Right now, your CPU volts will fluctuate a lot, gaming and idling. So you should try and minimize that so you can establish a stable OC with the lowest constant voltage. Once you get that you can start messing with offsets or auto voltages or w/e it is. I have yet to delve into any of that, as I"m still trying to get the best OC possible on manual volts.

Just my 2 cents. But I think its important things to do at this point in your OC'ing.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Heck yeah i'm oc'ing! I got it to 4.1ghz and got around your temps. Guess my chip runs hotter, or my cooler sucks harder, than yours. Its a stinker but w/e. I feel like it should be colder, considering around here (Yonkers) has been colder than Dantes' lowest level of hell....oh well, its not terrible. In fact, over the years i've come to appreciate my PC for its secondary function: Space heater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also recommend turning all of that crap off until you've established a stable OC. It may seem stable, but even a few minutes/hours on Prime95/OCCT may prove otherwise. Right now, your CPU volts will fluctuate a lot, gaming and idling. So you should try and minimize that so you can establish a stable OC with the lowest constant voltage. Once you get that you can start messing with offsets or auto voltages or w/e it is. I have yet to delve into any of that, as I"m still trying to get the best OC possible on manual volts.
> Just my 2 cents. But I think its important things to do at this point in your OC'ing.


If you wanna run cooler, after market thermal paste is a cheap and effective way of going about it.

This is the only paste I reccomend.

www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154012


----------



## Sugi

Currently, I am at 45x with only the CPU multiplier at an Offset voltage of +0.005v and Additional Turbo voltage of +0.004v. Prime test came back fine, no errors, no crashes, or no bsod. In HWMonitor reports 1.288v of the vCore. Temps under loads are at about high 60 to 70 flat. Did I do everything correctly? I never had to increase voltage or anything. This seemed a bit too easy.



Settings:
Within CPU config,
Long Duration Power Limit=Auto,
Long Duration Maintained=Auto,
Short Duration Power Limit=Auto,
Primary Plane Current Limit=Auto, and
Seconardy Plane Current Limit=Auto

CPU-LLC at lvl3 with about .04 // .05 difference between the BIO & full load

DRAM Speed at DDR3 1600 and rest at Auto.

Everything else is the exact same as in the guild


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Currently, I am at 45x with only the CPU multiplier at an Offset voltage of +0.005v and Additional Turbo voltage of +0.004v. Prime test came back fine, no errors, no crashes, or no bsod. In HWMonitor reports 1.288v of the vCore. Temps under loads are at about high 60 to 70 flat. Did I do everything correctly? I never had to increase voltage or anything. This seemed a bit too easy.
> 
> Settings:
> Within CPU config,
> Long Duration Power Limit=Auto,
> Long Duration Maintained=Auto,
> Short Duration Power Limit=Auto,
> Primary Plane Current Limit=Auto, and
> Seconardy Plane Current Limit=Auto
> CPU-LLC at lvl3 with about .04 // .05 difference between the BIO & full load
> DRAM Speed at DDR3 1600 and rest at Auto.
> Everything else is the exact same as in the guild


Looks like you got a pretty decent chip if you're getting 4.5Ghz on just 1.288v. My advice is to just play around on your system for the next few days to see if you get any BSODs. If you don't get any by midweek next week, I'd say your 24/7 stable. Every chip is different, because you have a binned chip, there are better chances of you getting a solid chip with low volts.

4.5 Ghz is going to be the optimal speed for the CPU, diminishing returns for most users from here (i.e. non linear performance gains per Mhz). But if you wanna try to go for 5.0Ghz and have a "hard" time overclocking go for it









I don't see that you did anything wrong. I think you just have a really good chip. Congrats!


----------



## BeastRider

I have my 3570K @ 4.7GHz on 1.376v. Temps are at around 85 degrees which is quite acceptable for Ivy. Don't forget Ivy's temps are rated at 105 degrees max compared to Sandy @ 95. That gives you a lot of headroom.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Here's my latest run







I know some of those temps seem sort of high, but by no means near the cutoff. For what it's worth, I am in an enclosed room with a current ambient temp of 73F. Otherwise, the CPU usually hovered in the 50s to 60s most of the time. I use this rig for gaming and after last night's 5 hour run the hottest it got was 49C which is fine with me. Also, it's been a year since I dusted off the radiator, so once I do that I imagine the temps will drop a little


----------



## nemaca

http://valid.canardpc.com/2586265

L.E. http://valid.canardpc.com/2586293


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Currently, I am at 45x with only the CPU multiplier at an Offset voltage of +0.005v and Additional Turbo voltage of +0.004v. Prime test came back fine, no errors, no crashes, or no bsod. In HWMonitor reports 1.288v of the vCore. Temps under loads are at about high 60 to 70 flat. Did I do everything correctly? I never had to increase voltage or anything. This seemed a bit too easy.
> 
> Settings:
> Within CPU config,
> Long Duration Power Limit=Auto,
> Long Duration Maintained=Auto,
> Short Duration Power Limit=Auto,
> Primary Plane Current Limit=Auto, and
> Seconardy Plane Current Limit=Auto
> CPU-LLC at lvl3 with about .04 // .05 difference between the BIO & full load
> DRAM Speed at DDR3 1600 and rest at Auto.
> Everything else is the exact same as in the guild


With a 2700, that vcore is about right for 45. The next few steps (mV per 100mHz) will tell alot about the chip. My 2700 needs at or above 1.384 for 48 and above, wheras 46 and 47 are 1.328 and 1.352-1.368 for 47. Its non-linear above 45 and PLL gets real important. Wth sandy, the old 40 mV/100mHz guide is pretty close.

With better cooling, you have plenty of room to go with a 2700. Consider prolimtech TIM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Here's my latest run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some of those temps seem sort of high, but by no means near the cutoff. For what it's worth, I am in an enclosed room with a current ambient temp of 73F. Otherwise, the CPU usually hovered in the 50s to 60s most of the time. I use this rig for gaming and after last night's 5 hour run the hottest it got was 49C which is fine with me. Also, it's been a year since I dusted off the radiator, so once I do that I imagine the temps will drop a little


Thanks for posting your bios. Negative or positive offset, 2600 and 2700's need around 1.35-1.36v at 47. Nice OC! My 2700 hits a wall at 50 where it wants 1.44v and windows will spike this scary high(transient, but scary). I keep three stored in bios, 46, 47, and 48. 46x is 1.328V in prime, 47x is 1.352 (+\- 0.008) and 48x is 1.376 (+\- 0.012). Above 48, the efficiency of this chip drops and it draws too much power. It's within specs at 49 and 50, but that windows spike scares the sht out of me!


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks for posting your bios. Negative or positive offset, 2600 and 2700's need around 1.35-1.36v at 47. Nice OC! My 2700 hits a wall at 50 where it wants 1.44v and windows will spike this scary high(transient, but scary). I keep three stored in bios, 46, 47, and 48. 46x is 1.328V in prime, 47x is 1.352 (+\- 0.008) and 48x is 1.376 (+\- 0.012). Above 48, the efficiency of this chip drops and it draws too much power. It's within specs at 49 and 50, but that windows spike scares the sht out of me!


Thanks, I wish I could go higher but I guess this is the best I can do in the chip lottery


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> If you wanna run cooler, after market thermal paste is a cheap and effective way of going about it.
> This is the only paste I reccomend.
> www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154012


I do use after market paste amigo. I use AS5, as I got a tube of it. I know now a days people dont like it b/c of the break in, but its always served me well and I never feel uncomfortable using it. Just takes me a bit longer to break in than you guys.

Plus I just bought this tube. I know its not a lot, but I"m not trying to waste even 10$ on more thermal paste when the stuff I have is totally fine and just takes longer to break in.

I thought I'd save the $ and use my old tube, but a family member threw it away. I always kept it in the fridge, and it got tossed when we lost power for a week.....why someone didn't think to ask me beforehand, and threw away something that cannot spoil is another question entirely.


----------



## Jpmboy

AS5 is very good stuff. You won't do much better. More temp problems are associated with a poor mount than TIM. It's funny how well peanut butter and chocolate work!


----------



## Jpmboy

You've probably seen this:

http://skinneelabs.com/2011-thermal-paste-review-comparison/2/

TIM test data.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You've probably seen this:
> http://skinneelabs.com/2011-thermal-paste-review-comparison/2/
> TIM test data.


Just bought the Indigo extreme...thanks for the link


----------



## Wasper

Hi all

I have a problem with:

*Overclocking with minimum power.

Set the CPU multiplier to 50. (Unless you got a perfect chip, then the computer will not boot for a couple of these multipliers.)
Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Voltage to +0.004*

I have a i5 2500k and asrock z68 pro3. I want to overclock to 4.5k (multiplier 45) but i I can not find the optimal voltage settings for this (in multiplier to 50 with Offset to +0.005v and Turbo Voltage to +0.004 my system is crushed at startup). Unfortunately I do not quite understand how it works offset and ATV. Someone can lay out screenshots of UEFI with correctly settings (offset, ATV and ect.)


----------



## Sasasd

I'd like to suggest adding this to the guide:

Before you start OCing:

Enabling or Disabling the Disk Write Caching

Right-click My Computer, and then click Properties.
Click the Hardware tab.
Click Device Manager.
Click the plus sign (+) next to the Disk Drives branch to expand it.
Right-click the drive on which you want to enable or disable disk write caching, and then click Properties.
Click the Disk Properties tab.
Click to select or clear the Write Cache Enabled check box as appropriate.
Click OK.

That is copypaste from Microsoft guides. So disabling disk write caching you won't corrupt any files if you crash/BSOD etc. Enable it after you found your sweet spot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Indigo Extreme is amazing stuff... But read the install instructions on their website. You melt the TIM by running your processor very hot - but once done, it's the best. Make sure to do the melt at stock voltage NOT while OCd. Let us know what temp differenlces you see. What TIM are you currently using?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasper*
> 
> Hi all
> I have a problem with:
> *Overclocking with minimum power.
> Set the CPU multiplier to 50. (Unless you got a perfect chip, then the computer will not boot for a couple of these multipliers.)
> Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Voltage to +0.004*
> I have a i5 2500k and asrock z68 pro3. I want to overclock to 4.5k (multiplier 45) but i I can not find the optimal voltage settings for this (in multiplier to 50 with Offset to +0.005v and Turbo Voltage to +0.004 my system is crushed at startup). Unfortunately I do not quite understand how it works offset and ATV. Someone can lay out screenshots of UEFI with correctly settings (offset, ATV and ect.)


You should follow the guide step-by-step. You should not need more than +0.015 vcore offset and maybe a little added turbo. That's all. Some of these 2500s will post and load windows at 45 with stock voltage. look for advice from "Lucky" in this thread.

Edit: the numbers above are for a 45 multiplier.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Indigo Extreme is amazing stuff... But read the install instructions on their website. You melt the TIM by running your processor very hot - but once done, it's the best. Make sure to do the melt at stock voltage NOT while OCd. Let us know what temp differenlces you see. What TIM are you currently using?


Yeah, I've been reading over their instructions along with watching some youtube videos regarding it; I dont think it will pose a problem.

I'm currently using Tuniq TX-3 Extreme.


----------



## Jpmboy

I have this daring friend who "says" he took the lid off his Ivy and melted IE in there. Can't say for sure, but his Ivy K runs very, very cool at 48 with a 380 waterblock. I told him to document the results but...


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With a 2700, that vcore is about right for 45. The next few steps (mV per 100mHz) will tell alot about the chip. My 2700 needs at or above 1.384 for 48 and above, wheras 46 and 47 are 1.328 and 1.352-1.368 for 47. Its non-linear above 45 and PLL gets real important. Wth sandy, the old 40 mV/100mHz guide is pretty close.
> With better cooling, you have plenty of room to go with a 2700. Consider prolimtech TIM.


Hello Jpmboy,
Thank you for your reply. I am interested in hitting 47x or 48x. Maybe even 49x... However, my greatest fear is putting too much stress on my CPU right now. At this moment, it's at 45x, hows the voltage and temps? They seem really low. I think, I am barely hitting mid 40s while gaming and under full loads it's at about mid 60s to high 60s at 1.288v.

Should I keep going off this guild to hit 47x, 48x, or even 49x? Though going back to stress levels, is this too much? I do not want to hurt the longevity of my CPU.

If I understand this correctly per the guild.
One should set his cpu multiplier as high as possible without breaking 1.5v. If bsod or error occurs but the PC is NOT at max vcore, increase the turbo boost by 1 without reaching 1.02v or 1.08v [is this information correct?].
If 1.5v is reached , one should decrease the cpu multiplier by one. Then apply the final test of one hour?

If 1.5v has not been reached yet, try increasing turbo boost [without breaking 1.02v or 1.08v, once again is this information correct?] OR increase the PLL by one spot [without breaking these 1.709v or 1.89v]. If it success, increase the cpu multiplier by one without reaching 1.5v of the vcore.

Then repeat until the goal has been reached.

Pre the cooler, I am using H100 with the original thermal paste. Though, I do have arctic silver at my home. What cooler are you referring to? Could you link it please. What's the difference between the two coolers? Also, what do you mean by "it's non-linear above 45"? Do you mean the performance does not increase linearly?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasper*
> 
> Hi all
> I have a problem with:
> *Overclocking with minimum power.
> Set the CPU multiplier to 50. (Unless you got a perfect chip, then the computer will not boot for a couple of these multipliers.)
> Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Voltage to +0.004*
> I have a i5 2500k and asrock z68 pro3. I want to overclock to 4.5k (multiplier 45) but i I can not find the optimal voltage settings for this (in multiplier to 50 with Offset to +0.005v and Turbo Voltage to +0.004 my system is crushed at startup). Unfortunately I do not quite understand how it works offset and ATV. Someone can lay out screenshots of UEFI with correctly settings (offset, ATV and ect.)


Follow the setting on the first page, set you multiplier at 45 and your offset at a +0.005, you can leave turbo on auto unless you want to use both offsets. Then run P95, Keep track of temps, CPU-z Vcore Idle/full load. You can post screen shots of bios here by formatting a flash drive in fat32 and hitting F12 in bios if you have problems


----------



## Avengersoul

Hey there,

Started following this guide... I have an Asrock Z68 extreme 3 gen 3 and the i5 2500k and a coolermaster hyper 212+. Followed all the settings for my bios and have been running the prime95 tests. Although I did however start at x40 (might be stupid I know) So far I'm at x42 and while I think everything is going "ok" can anyone look at the HWMonitor screenshot here and let me know if this is looking good?

I believe CPU VCORE Max is the one I don't want going over 1.5 (although for more of a safety net I plan to only go until it reaches 1.4) As well as temps which I believe I should be watching "Package" which I don't want it to go over 85 as the "optimal" spot (personal safety net of 80 myself though)

Also I'm still on the "starting off" voltages of offset to +0.005v and turbo boost to +0.004v


----------



## Wasper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Follow the setting on the first page, set you multiplier at 45 and your offset at a +0.005, you can leave turbo on auto unless you want to use both offsets. Then run P95, Keep track of temps, CPU-z Vcore Idle/full load. You can post screen shots of bios here by formatting a flash drive in fat32 and hitting F12 in bios if you have problems


Thanks!
I can run my system in next settings (attached), offset only +0.065 or higer, if lower = system is crushed. I attached cpu-z screen in maximum load of linX 0.6.4. This is normal?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasper*
> 
> Thanks!
> I can run my system in next settings (attached), offset only +0.065 or higer, if lower = system is crushed. I attached cpu-z screen in maximum load of linX 0.6.4. This is normal?


WAAAY too high vcore for 45! You are going to turn that chip into a flash bulb. Back down offset and turbo to 5 and4 mIlli volts positive offset ASAP!

Damn - you're way off the reservation.


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

I have a question. Currently im at 4.0GHz with CPU core voltage set to automatic (pretty sure that means it's not overvolting.) My goal is not to degrade the CPU at all over time as I don't plant on replacing it for at least another 2 years. So should I just set core voltage to offset at 0.05v and just overclock it up or should I expect to see degredation of the CPUs life?

Also I overclocked it to 4.3 without overvolting and it bluescreened some time between 1-3 hours in a prime test.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseinat0r*
> 
> I have a question. Currently im at 4.0GHz with CPU core voltage set to automatic (pretty sure that means it's not overvolting.) My goal is not to degrade the CPU at all over time as I don't plant on replacing it for at least another 2 years. So should I just set core voltage to offset at 0.05v and just overclock it up or should I expect to see degredation of the CPUs life?
> Also I overclocked it to 4.3 without overvolting and it bluescreened some time between 1-3 hours in a prime test.


Sandy Bridge chips are rated so that any voltage under 1.4 V is stable.

In short, *DO NOT GO OVER 1.4 V FOR A 24/7 COMPUTER, OR A COMPUTER YOU WILL USE A LOT.* It will degrade the chip.


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Sandy Bridge chips are rated so that any voltage under 1.4 V is stable.
> In short, *DO NOT GO OVER 1.4 V FOR A 24/7 COMPUTER, OR A COMPUTER YOU WILL USE A LOT.* It will degrade the chip.


So anything under 1.4 won't degrade the chip *at all?* I'm not looking for just stable I'm looking for zero-very little degradation.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseinat0r*
> 
> So anything under 1.4 won't degrade the chip *at all?* I'm not looking for just stable I'm looking for zero-very little degradation.


1.4 V is what people generally say. It's that, sometimes 1.45 V, so anything under 1.4 should be safe 24/7.

Just to be safe on mine, I have it at 1.32 V @ 4.4 GHz, so I have lots of headroom.


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

wow thanks for the advice really helped me out! Rep+


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I think pioneerisloud has had his chip at 1.53 for almost a year now, but he has it under water. I would still; however, not take it over 1.4.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseinat0r*
> 
> wow thanks for the advice really helped me out! Rep+


You're welcome. Glad it could help you out!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Here's a picture of coretemp.
> 
> Is it normal for the wattage to rise like that?


Well, I delidded and couldnt be happier


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Gratz!


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well, I delidded and couldnt be happier


Wow that's a huge drop in temps!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Wow that's a huge drop in temps!


While it is good I think I could have done a better job with the Liquid Pro being that it was my first time using it. Had no idea it would behave like mercury. The method I used to spread it on the die was with a nitrile glove. Not sure if that's how most people do it with this kind of paste? The rice grain method was not working at all.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> While it is good I think I could have done a better job with the Liquid Pro being that it was my first time using it. Had no idea it would behave like mercury. The method I used to spread it on the die was with a nitrile glove. Not sure if that's how most people do it with this kind of paste? The rice grain method was not working at all.


I know the AS5 site has a good guide on how to apply it to a lidded processor, and that worked very well for me.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Whatever works. That appears to work well.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avengersoul*
> 
> Hey there,
> Started following this guide... I have an Asrock Z68 extreme 3 gen 3 and the i5 2500k and a coolermaster hyper 212+. Followed all the settings for my bios and have been running the prime95 tests. Although I did however start at x40 (might be stupid I know) So far I'm at x42 and while I think everything is going "ok" can anyone look at the HWMonitor screenshot here and let me know if this is looking good?
> I believe CPU VCORE Max is the one I don't want going over 1.5 (although for more of a safety net I plan to only go until it reaches 1.4) As well as temps which I believe I should be watching "Package" which I don't want it to go over 85 as the "optimal" spot (personal safety net of 80 myself though)
> Also I'm still on the "starting off" voltages of offset to +0.005v and turbo boost to +0.004v


The Starting off voltages of a +0.005 offset is assuming your running a 45 multi. Since your running a 40 or a 42 then most likely your going to be in the negative offsets


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasper*
> 
> Thanks!
> I can run my system in next settings (attached), offset only +0.065 or higer, if lower = system is crushed. I attached cpu-z screen in maximum load of linX 0.6.4. This is normal?


First thing i noticed is in the second screen shot. Not sure why its saying your processor speed is 25500mhz?

Another issue that is a problem i believe is that you selected "Per Core", this should be set to "All Cores".

Not sure what ram you are running but this voltage should be set to either 1.5v or 1.65v

Your vcore is way too high. Put it back at a +0.005 offset and start over. Do you have your C-states setup correctly, that screen shot is missing.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseinat0r*
> 
> I have a question. Currently im at 4.0GHz with CPU core voltage set to automatic (pretty sure that means it's not overvolting.) My goal is not to degrade the CPU at all over time as I don't plant on replacing it for at least another 2 years. So should I just set core voltage to offset at 0.05v and just overclock it up or should I expect to see degredation of the CPUs life?
> Also I overclocked it to 4.3 without overvolting and it bluescreened some time between 1-3 hours in a prime test.


You should not have your vcore on auto when overclocking. There is no way of knowing what offset is going to make your cpu stable. This is what you will have to figure out through stress testing the cpu. A +0.005 is starting point for a 45 multi, lower multi's will most likely be in the negative offsets.

If you are careful, do plenty of reading on how to overclock, and follow the suggestions members make to you then you should have any problems with your cpu degrading


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Hello Jpmboy,
> Thank you for your reply. I am interested in hitting 47x or 48x. Maybe even 49x... However, my greatest fear is putting too much stress on my CPU right now. At this moment, it's at 45x, hows the voltage and temps? They seem really low. I think, I am barely hitting mid 40s while gaming and under full loads it's at about mid 60s to high 60s at 1.288v.
> Should I keep going off this guild to hit 47x, 48x, or even 49x? Though going back to stress levels, is this too much? I do not want to hurt the longevity of my CPU.
> If I understand this correctly per the guild.
> One should set his cpu multiplier as high as possible without breaking 1.5v. If bsod or error occurs but the PC is NOT at max vcore, increase the turbo boost by 1 without reaching 1.02v or 1.08v [is this information correct?].
> If 1.5v is reached , one should decrease the cpu multiplier by one. Then apply the final test of one hour?
> If 1.5v has not been reached yet, try increasing turbo boost [without breaking 1.02v or 1.08v, once again is this information correct?] OR increase the PLL by one spot [without breaking these 1.709v or 1.89v]. If it success, increase the cpu multiplier by one without reaching 1.5v of the vcore.
> Then repeat until the goal has been reached.
> Pre the cooler, I am using H100 with the original thermal paste. Though, I do have arctic silver at my home. What cooler are you referring to? Could you link it please. What's the difference between the two coolers? Also, what do you mean by "it's non-linear above 45"? Do you mean the performance does not increase linearly?


Sugi- be patient and follow the guide. There's no instructions, only a guide since each chip/mb/ram is a different beast. Frankly, i would not go near 1.5 volts. My cutoff was 1.45. The Intel specs say 1.52 is within the design for SB. For me, seeing windows spike Vcore was worrisome. One thing that is pretty clear - above 46 you will want to work PLL with offset.

Intel had an overclockers program where they would replace a fried chip. A google search will find it.

Take it one step at a time and find the settings you are comfortable with. Really, notwithstanding benchmarking, you will see little if any difference between 45 and 47 or 48. You will at 50 for sure.

H100 is very good

Non linear - the gain in clock speed per millivolt decreases. It is an inverted "U" which is different for each rig.... Unless, well read what these dry ice and LN2 extreme clockers manage to pump thru at low temps!


----------



## Wasper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> First thing i noticed is in the second screen shot. Not sure why its saying your processor speed is 25500mhz?
> Another issue that is a problem i believe is that you selected "Per Core", this should be set to "All Cores".
> Not sure what ram you are running but this voltage should be set to either 1.5v or 1.65v
> Your vcore is way too high. Put it back at a +0.005 offset and start over. Do you have your C-states setup correctly, that screen shot is missing.


Yep, 25500mhz its a bug of "per core" state. Ram is worked on 1.50v.
If i change:
Offset +0.005v
ATV auto
LLC 2
My computer does not want to load =) in this issue.
I will try choose values:
Offset +0.005, +0.010, 0.015v etc.
ATV 0.004, 0.008 etc.
LLC 2, 3
Computer does not want to load also.
I can to start my computer in next changes:
Offset +0.065v
ATV auto
LLC 2
I do not know what to do yet, and what is my problem...
P.S. C-states setup attached later.


----------



## Wasper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> WAAAY too high vcore for 45! You are going to turn that chip into a flash bulb. Back down offset and turbo to 5 and4 mIlli volts positive offset ASAP!
> Damn - you're way off the reservation.


In offset and turbo to 5 and 4 mIlli volts my computer does dont want boot. Above I described the problem in more detail.

Damn - you're way off the reservation - i cant translate this locution =)
Hello from Russia =)


----------



## Jpmboy

The best way to proceed is to set everything back to stock (clr cmos). set memory to the stock XMP you will use (1333 or 1600). Boot to windows. Everything okay? if yes*, then restart into bios. "All cores", Multiplier at 45, C3 C6 off, spreadspectrum off, iPLL off, BCLK at 100, set offset to +0.005 and ATV to +0.004. If this will not boot to windows, increase ATV 1 or 2 notches until it will boot. if this fails, increase Vcore offset until it will boot with ATV now at notch 3. Test stability with p95 and follow the guide posted by the OP. get stable at 45 before moving up. when you get to 46 and higher, iPLL and CPU PLL are "ON" and "adjusted as appropriate", respectively, but you will need to experiment with both. Format a memory key fat32, reboot into bios and hit F12 for each screen. Post your bios screen shots here so folks can take a look and maybe help.
Edit: * if not you have a problem you need to fix before OC.

this has been posted before:


----------



## Sugi

I followed the guide when I began my OCing. I started off with the cpu multiplier at default, the offset votlage already set to +0.005v, and Additional Turbo Boost at +0.004 and went looking for the vcore in the bios versus in windows under full load. This is were I found the lvl 3 for the CPU-PLL. However after reading up on OCing more, it would seem it would be better to set the offset voltage at auto and turbo boost at auto as well, and then find the vcore voltage in the bios and in windows under full load, because it was and currently am at a negative offset?

THEN finally increase the cpu mulitpier without any offset voltage and turbo boost. Is this Correct? If so, I mistook the guide.

My goal for my computer is to find a stable 24/7 oc.

Jpmboy, thank you for the reply. Right now, I am taking a step back and going over my OC as I believe I may have made a mistake. ^


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I followed the guide when I began my OCing. I started off with the cpu multiplier at default, the offset votlage already set to +0.005v, and Additional Turbo Boost at +0.004 and went looking for the vcore in the bios versus in windows under full load. This is were I found the lvl 3 for the CPU-PLL. However after reading up on OCing more, it would seem it would be better to set the offset voltage at auto and turbo boost at auto as well, and then find the vcore voltage in the bios and in windows under full load, because it was and currently am at a negative offset?
> THEN finally increase the cpu mulitpier without any offset voltage and turbo boost. Is this Correct? If so, I mistook the guide.
> My goal for my computer is to find a stable 24/7 oc.
> Jpmboy, thank you for the reply. Right now, I am taking a step back and going over my OC as I believe I may have made a mistake. ^


No you are never supposed to run your vcore on auto. You can make things easier buy leaving turbo on auto and only adjusting offset.

Its ok to run a negative offset, it all depends on vcore and what is displayed in CPU-z at full load.

The Level 3 you are talking about is Load Line Calibration not PLL.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No you are never supposed to run your vcore on auto. You can make things easier buy leaving turbo on auto and only adjusting offset.
> Its ok to run a negative offset, it all depends on vcore and what is displayed in CPU-z at full load.
> The Level 3 you are talking about is Load Line Calibration not PLL.


+1 I run a -0.055 offset with my OC and my vcore is 1.35 at most on 100% load.


----------



## Jard

Just wanted to say thanks to all for the help earlier in this thread. I've been stable at 4.2 GHz for weeks, offset is -0.125, and max voltage is 1.232 V. Temps max out just above 60C then seem to hover in the high 50s.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No you are never supposed to run your vcore on auto. You can make things easier buy leaving turbo on auto and only adjusting offset.
> Its ok to run a negative offset, it all depends on vcore and what is displayed in CPU-z at full load.
> The Level 3 you are talking about is Load Line Calibration not PLL.


I did read that about NOT have the offset on auto, however I was a bit confused regarding the settings.

Should I start over? OR Is it safe to have the offset voltage at 0.005v and Turbo Boost at +0.004 while looking for the vcore in the bios and in HWMonitor under full load? My difference is 0.04 or 0.05 with lvl3. Is this a OK setting for the difference of the vcore? However, I got my stable OC of 4.5GHz from only changing the CPU multiplier and that's it. Ran Prime95 for an hour with OP's custom settings. However, I did notice I only use about 10GB out of my 16GB setup. Is this still acceptable? And oops, excuse me for the typo, I did mean CPU-LLC or Load-Line Calibration.


----------



## Lucky 23

+0.005 is a starting point for offset and it is should be safe. But you will need to set it at a +0.005 then run prime 95 and see what the Idle/full load vcore is in CPU-z. If your vcore is too high for some reason then you will not be running a +0.005 but dipping down into the negatives. Turbo only works on full load, so if you dont want to play with two different offsets then just leave turbo on auto and adjust offset only till you get the hang of it.

You use LLC to prevent vdroop and to have vcore in bios and CPU-z as close as possible. Im currently running LLC Level 3 and most members seem to run level 2 or 3 from what i see so you should be fine.

Well i recommend running P95 at least 6 hours. Most members seem to run 12h -24hours of P95 so its up to you but i would run it longer then an hour


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> +0.005 is a starting point for offset and it is should be safe. But you will need to set it at a +0.005 then run prime 95 and see what the Idle/full load vcore is in CPU-z. If your vcore is too high for some reason then you will not be running a +0.005 but dipping down into the negatives. Turbo only works on full load, so if you dont want to play with two different offsets then just leave turbo on auto and adjust offset only till you get the hang of it.
> You use LLC to prevent vdroop and to have vcore in bios and CPU-z as close as possible. Im currently running LLC Level 3 and most members seem to run level 2 or 3 from what i see so you should be fine.
> Well i recommend running P95 at least 6 hours. Most members seem to run 12h -24hours of P95 so its up to you but i would run it longer then an hour


I have completed the 1 hour stress test from Prime95, thus would I be able to run the 6 or 12 hour Prime95 test without needing to watch over it? Is this a safe thing to do, or should I be close by the WHOLE time?


----------



## Lucky 23

Its up to you, some people leave it and let it run over night. I usually just watch tv while it runs so that when it fails i can fix the settings and restart P95. I also like to keep an eye on my temps


----------



## Jpmboy

Sugi - 45 is a very good OC.









You can do a long p95 run, but your 2700 will hit 46 or 47 with little/no effort.


----------



## Wasper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The best way to proceed is to set everything back to stock (clr cmos). set memory to the stock XMP you will use (1333 or 1600). Boot to windows. Everything okay? if yes*, then restart into bios. "All cores", Multiplier at 45, C3 C6 off, spreadspectrum off, iPLL off, BCLK at 100, set offset to +0.005 and ATV to +0.004. If this will not boot to windows, increase ATV 1 or 2 notches until it will boot. if this fails, increase Vcore offset until it will boot with ATV now at notch 3. Test stability with p95 and follow the guide posted by the OP. get stable at 45 before moving up. when you get to 46 and higher, iPLL and CPU PLL are "ON" and "adjusted as appropriate", respectively, but you will need to experiment with both. Format a memory key fat32, reboot into bios and hit F12 for each screen. Post your bios screen shots here so folks can take a look and maybe help.
> Edit: * if not you have a problem you need to fix before OC.
> this has been posted before:


Thanks! Tomorrow i will try overclock my system again. And i got it. I will set offset to +0.005 and ATV to auto, LLC 1. My problem was that I did not set C3 C6 to off. Thereafter my system will start. After 6h test of LinX, all be alright.


----------



## Sasasd

My rig is stable 4,2 Ghz at 1,08v and LLC level 5 (Asrock Z77 extreme4). Is it ok to keep it at level 5?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Just a quick question I have, that I'm curious about. Figured it would be best answered in here. Say you have negative degree temps in load and idle (like -10 degrees Celsius for instance). Even at say 4.8GHz @ 1.45v on a 2500k, but it takes you over 1.52v to clock at 5.5GHz let's say 1.53-1.54v. Do you still risk damaging the chip, running it at over 1.52v daily even if your temps are low. Let's say that at 1.53 or 1.54v @ 5.5GHz you are still at 30 or 40 degrees load. Does this still effect the life of the chip considering the max volts are supposed to be 1.52v?


----------



## NotReadyYet

I know I touched on this topic a few weeks ago but was thinking about it some more. My ram is currently running at 1866 and I want to run it at 2133 since that's what I paid for. However, with my OC as soon as I set the voltage and timings in BIOS the computer refuses to boot into windows. Currently, I have my timings at 9-11-10-28 with Dram voltage at 1.5x and was wondering what settings I can tweak so I can run it at 2133 @ 9-11-10-28?


----------



## Sugi

Jump 23, Ya, I don't feel safe leaving it running while I am at work or sleeping. However, I wish I had that kind of time to sit around for 6 to 12 hours. lol *sigh*

Jpmboy, I would like to take it up a bit more, but I am still worried on the degradation of the CPU running it at 47x or maybe even 48x. Can anyone provide good reading materials on OCing the SBs to these multipliers and their stability?


----------



## wholeeo

Any tips on reaching 4.9? Now that I'm delidded and have all this headroom 4.8 is not enough


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Jump 23, Ya, I don't feel safe leaving it running while I am at work or sleeping. However, I wish I had that kind of time to sit around for 6 to 12 hours. lol *sigh*
> Jpmboy, I would like to take it up a bit more, but I am still worried on the degradation of the CPU running it at 47x or maybe even 48x. Can anyone provide good reading materials on OCing the SBs to these multipliers and their stability?


As far as I know as long as you are not pumping out crazy voltages or heat your chip should be fine for many years. When I was doing my OC, some one who has been OC'ing for a very long time told me that with my volts and temps I should be good for around 10 years, but by then my mobo would probably blow before the chip does. I would not worry about degrading IMO, as long as you dont keep it on 24/7 while pushing crazy volts and temps, otherwise you should be ok. In all honesty, you wont see much gains from 4.6-4.8, maybe some in benchmarks but nothing really noticable in real world applications; this is mostly for e-peen.

Also, you can save different BIOS settings to suit your needs. Run it at 4.2 with a really low voltage for when your doing basic comptuer stuff like surfing the web, music, youtube, word applications and use your high end OC for games, folding, 3d rendering ect.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> As far as I know as long as you are not pumping out crazy voltages or heat your chip should be fine for many years. When I was doing my OC, some one who has been OC'ing for a very long time told me that with my volts and temps I should be good for around 10 years, but by then my mobo would probably blow before the chip does. I would not worry about degrading IMO, as long as you dont keep it on 24/7 while pushing crazy volts and temps, otherwise you should be ok. In all honesty, you wont see much gains from 4.6-4.8, maybe some in benchmarks but nothing really noticable in real world applications; this is mostly for e-peen.
> Also, you can save different BIOS settings to suit your needs. Run it at 4.2 with a really low voltage for when your doing basic comptuer stuff like surfing the web, music, youtube, word applications and use your high end OC for games, folding, 3d rendering ect.


I do not fold or render videos or anything else CPU intensive 24/7. However, it just sits there idle for most of the time at around 1600 of the core speed and the vcore is low too as it is a 24/7 setup. What are these crazy voltage and temps you referring to? I do understand that 1.5v and up and 80c and up is where the failure and degradation happens. At which of these points would one start to see degradation of their CPU?

Only at 1.5v and 80c?
OR also at 1.45v and 70c?
OR even at 1.4v and 65c?

Knowing this, will allow me to have a better understanding of what kind of pressure I am putting on my CPU.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I do not fold or render videos or anything else CPU intensive 24/7. However, it just sits there idle for most of the time at around 1600 of the core speed and the vcore is low too as it is a 24/7 setup. What are these crazy voltage and temps you referring to? I do understand that 1.5v and up and 80c and up is where the failure and degradation happens. At which of these points would one start to see degradation of their CPU?
> Only at 1.5v and 80c?
> OR also at 1.45v and 70c?
> OR even at 1.4v and 65c?
> Knowing this, will allow me to have a better understanding of what kind of pressure I am putting on my CPU.


1.5V+ is a deathwish , but 1.4V IMO is too much. You will get different answers as to what is safe and what is not, but from my research 1.3ish is the sweet spot which is attested by the fact that at my setup 4.7GHZ, 1.35V core, 49C during gaming, should last me around 10 years.

As for temps, again you will see different responses, I for one like to keep it under 70Cish, which did happen briefly for me during prime95, I know I will never see that during gaming (highest I saw during gaming was 49C).

As for degradation volts kill the CPU faster than temps. I would try to find a stable OC under 1.4 and under 70C if possible. Otherwise, anything higher than stock volts will start cutting into the lifespan of the CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Wasper - Set LLC to *Level 2 or 3* NOT level 1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I know I touched on this topic a few weeks ago but was thinking about it some more. My ram is currently running at 1866 and I want to run it at 2133 since that's what I paid for. However, with my OC as soon as I set the voltage and timings in BIOS the computer refuses to boot into windows. Currently, I have my timings at 9-11-10-28 with Dram voltage at 1.5x and was wondering what settings I can tweak so I can run it at 2133 @ 9-11-10-28?


Please post the JDECs from the memory tab in cpuz (or any other method for reading them). I take it 2133 is not an XMP the memory sticks show in Bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> 1.5V+ is a deathwish , but 1.4V IMO is too much. You will get different answers as to what is safe and what is not, but from my research 1.3ish is the sweet spot which is attested by the fact that at my setup 4.7GHZ, 1.35V core, 49C during gaming, should last me around 10 years.
> As for temps, again you will see different responses, I for one like to keep it under 70Cish, which did happen briefly for me during prime95, I know I will never see that during gaming (highest I saw during gaming was 49C).
> As for degradation volts kill the CPU faster than temps. I would try to find a stable OC under 1.4 and under 70C if possible. Otherwise, anything higher than stock volts will start cutting into the lifespan of the CPU.


+1


----------



## Jpmboy

" At which of these points would one start to see degradation of their CPU?

Only at 1.5v and 80c?
OR also at 1.45v and 70c?
OR even at 1.4v and 65c?"

It's the heat that kills (= current). Chips degrade at every setting, with a careful OC you work to mitigate this. Better do ALOT of reading before you push into the >1.45 volt range. NRY is spot on, you will not "feel" a difference between 46 and 48. In fact, for some unknown reason, my rig in the sig below just plain feels "snappier" at 46. than higher setting, including 50 which i ran for a few days at 1.45+/- 0.01v before i came to my senses! Can you really feel a difference of 10% for a CPU in real world use? Better to overclock your graphics cards.


----------



## Sugi

NotReadYet, thanks for the information. This does help a lot. I'll probably send another weekend overclocking, and seeing how much I can push my CPU and then revert back to my stable 4.5GHz. +rep!


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Please post the JDECs from the memory tab in cpuz (or any other method for reading them). I take it 2133 is not an XMP the memory sticks show in Bios?


Will do that when I get home from work.

My BIOS does have a XMP setting for 2133 but it never worked, even when I was at stock CPU settings. When I revert back to stock speeds I can get the memory to run at 2133 by changing the DRAM voltage to 1.65, changing the timings to 9-11-10-28, and setting the speed to 2133. However, under my current OC, I have been unable to get it to post into windows. I even tried upping the VCCIO several notches to no avail.

Here is a link to the exact ram I am running:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226274

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> NotReadYet, thanks for the information. This does help a lot. I'll probably send another weekend overclocking, and seeing how much I can push my CPU and then revert back to my stable 4.5GHz. +rep!


My pleasure, good luck to you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Muskin is very good ram. I'm sure you tried relaxing the timings a bit from the XMP and going to 2T? I tried to get 4x4GB sticks of GSkill to 2133 with no luck, but these are two 8gb kits, not a 16GB kit. - I've been thinkning of getting these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231619

... and sell the 4x4GB on ebay.

Although different architecture, I could never OC 4 sticks in my 775 system, but 2 sticks worked fine. I'm hoping the same will work for this ASRock E3G3 board. Heres's a RAM clock/CAS timimg calculator:

cas timings.xls 17k .xls file


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Muskin is very good ram. I'm sure you tried relaxing the timings a bit from the XMP and going to 2T? I tried to get 4x4GB sticks of GSkill to 2133 with no luck, but these are two 8gb kits, not a 16GB kit. - I've been thinkning of getting these:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231619
> ... and sell the 4x4GB on ebay.
> Although different architecture, I could never OC 4 sticks in my 775 system, but 2 sticks worked fine. I'm hoping the same will work for this ASRock E3G3 board. Heres's a RAM clock/CAS timimg calculator:
> 
> cas timings.xls 17k .xls file


Yeah I messed with the timings to no avail. Here's a screenshot:


----------



## joaoguilherme03

Hey guys, I'm new around here and to overclocking aswell. I was just wondering, Is 1.150v core voltage enough for 4.2ghz overclock on the 3570K?

Greetings!

PS: This guide is veeery helpful!


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joaoguilherme03*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new around here and to overclocking aswell. I was just wondering, Is 1.150v core voltage enough for 4.2ghz overclock on the 3570K?
> Greetings!
> PS: This guide is veeery helpful!


Well my settings for my 4.2 OC is -.050 offset which gives me a max of 1.152 vcore and idle of .832 vcore. When I'm gaming like on battlefield 3 or Black ops 2 my vcore hangs around 1.104-1.136. I have vdroop on so llc is off and cpu pll on auto which is 1.832. Also cstates, eist, and package support are all on auto. Also prime95 is around 1.096-1.104.

If I was to do fixed vcore I could probably set to 1.120 with vdroop and be stable. Up to you what you want to do. Honestly I like the power saving features so I leave everything on auto.


----------



## joaoguilherme03

Thanks man! I tried to use 1.150v on 4.2ghz oc and I could not play any game : ( ... Now I'm with 4.0 ghz, +0.004 additional turbo voltage and +0.005 offset, just like the first post. I think I'll set -0.50 on offset, because my voltage is almost at 1.250 under load : (


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joaoguilherme03*
> 
> Thanks man! I tried to use 1.150v on 4.2ghz oc and I could not play any game : ( ... Now I'm with 4.0 ghz, +0.004 additional turbo voltage and +0.005 offset, just like the first post. I think I'll set -0.50 on offset, because my voltage is almost at 1.250 under load : (


Oh yeah I forgot about the turbo voltage. I usually leave that on auto and the most I get is 1.152. This spike usually happens when opening a game or heavy application but it doesn't stay at this voltage. I would like to play with turbo voltage a bit more but I do not fully understand how it works to be honest.

But yeah my board had my vcore around 1.120-1.152 for 36 max turbo clock on all four cores. This was with everything auto. So basically I'm on stock settings. I've tried 4.4 but it would crash at welcome windows logo. I have no need for 4.4 right now so I'll stick with 4.2


----------



## willie hecke

Hi all, just starting out on the OC trail and found this guide via a search and have found it _extremely_ useful to get a starting point from.

I've set my asrock extreme 4 z77 to all the settings in the guide and have set about upping the multiplier by +1 as described, and have now got up to 4.2ghz, still with the offset at 0.005v and Turbo Boost at +0.004v. However, my temps have been gradually going up, and HW monitor is saying the max during the last test was 82*C (179*F) - still well within the 90*C max I know, but I've built this system for my son who can be gaming for HOURS on end









It still hasn't crashed on the 'test' runs - though I'm using AIDA64 for the stress testing as I've read it's safer to use for Ivybridge!

Ideally, I'd like to keep my temps to the low 70's....shall I just decrease the multiplier untill I achieve that, and just take whatever OC that gives me do you think?? My cooler btw, is the Freezer Pro 7 v2 with arctic silver 5 paste.

Thanks for some advice to a noob


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willie hecke*
> 
> Hi all, just starting out on the OC trail and found this guide via a search and have found it _extremely_ useful to get a starting point from.
> I've set my asrock extreme 4 z77 to all the settings in the guide and have set about upping the multiplier by +1 as described, and have now got up to 4.2ghz, still with the offset at 0.005v and Turbo Boost at +0.004v. However, my temps have been gradually going up, and HW monitor is saying the max during the last test was 82*C (179*F) - still well within the 90*C max I know, but I've built this system for my son who can be gaming for HOURS on end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still hasn't crashed on the 'test' runs - though I'm using AIDA64 for the stress testing as I've read it's safer to use for Ivybridge!
> Ideally, I'd like to keep my temps to the low 70's....shall I just decrease the multiplier untill I achieve that, and just take whatever OC that gives me do you think?? My cooler btw, is the Freezer Pro 7 v2 with arctic silver 5 paste.
> Thanks for some advice to a noob


Keep lowering the offset voltage until it no longer becomes stable. Usually, it's voltage that makes these chips run hot, unless the paste or cooler werent installed properly.

Also, get a usb disk drive, format it for FAT, and while in your BIOS settings take pictures using F12. Post here when done.

Lastly, AIDA uses alot more CPU power than when gaming. When I used Prime95 it was over 20 degrees higher than after my 5/6 hour gaming session. I wont worry about it.


----------



## bigaluksys

Hey guys, I'm a noob to Intel overclocking (coming from the bottleneck world provided by AMD CPUs). I've read the guide, but I still have some doubts.

Setting my bclk to 103 is harmful? What else would I be messing with in case I set it to 103?
I've set LLC to 0%, but my CPU voltage goes up to 1,25v when playing Planetside 2 (my temps never go over 58º though)

The things I changed in UEFI are all the settings regarding max current and amperage (according to the guide), the multiplier (which is set to 40x) and LLC is 0% (was set at 100% as default!).

Oh, and before you all say "why didn't you get a 3570k if you like to overclock?": I don't have access to bestbuy, tigerdirect, amazon, newegg and stuff... and Unlocked CPUs are ridiculously overpriced where I live.


----------



## willie hecke

Thanks for the reply NRY.....

I dropped the offset from +0.005v to -0.005v and the first cap is the result from the test. I've just ran another 5min test at -0.010v and the temps went UP a tad??









I'm running another one at the moment, I'll post the HWM screencap when it's done.

Thanks again......


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willie hecke*
> 
> Thanks for the reply NRY.....
> I dropped the offset from +0.005v to -0.005v and the first cap is the result from the test. I've just ran another 5min test at -0.010v and the temps went UP a tad??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running another one at the moment, I'll post the HWM screencap when it's done.
> Thanks again......


I am going to leave this off since I know more about Sandys than I do Ivy's. But you should be using RealTemp to get the most accurate temperature results, and using CPU-Z to get the voltage.


----------



## willie hecke

Temps at -0.010v


Temps at -0.015v


----------



## willie hecke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I am going to leave this off since I know more about Sandys than I do Ivy's. But you should be using RealTemp to get the most accurate temperature results, and using CPU-Z to get the voltage.


Ok, fair enough...thanks for getting me on the right track though. Cheers


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaluksys*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a noob to Intel overclocking (coming from the bottleneck world provided by AMD CPUs). I've read the guide, but I still have some doubts.
> Setting my bclk to 103 is harmful? What else would I be messing with in case I set it to 103?
> I've set LLC to 0%, but my CPU voltage goes up to 1,25v when playing Planetside 2 (my temps never go over 58º though)
> The things I changed in UEFI are all the settings regarding max current and amperage (according to the guide), the multiplier (which is set to 40x) and LLC is 0% (was set at 100% as default!).
> Oh, and before you all say "why didn't you get a 3570k if you like to overclock?": I don't have access to bestbuy, tigerdirect, amazon, newegg and stuff... and Unlocked CPUs are ridiculously overpriced where I live.


You should leave your bclk at 100mhz. When you increase bclk it overclocks PCIe slots, usb, and many other things that are supposed to run at 100mhz.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willie hecke*
> 
> Thanks for the reply NRY.....
> I dropped the offset from +0.005v to -0.005v and the first cap is the result from the test. I've just ran another 5min test at -0.010v and the temps went UP a tad??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running another one at the moment, I'll post the HWM screencap when it's done.
> Thanks again......


You should set your Ram voltage/Speed at what it needs to be rather then auto.

Set your long duration, short duration, and current limit at a specific value. Look at the first page


----------



## bigaluksys

Ok, thanks. I just wanted to be sure before changing bclk.

So, the max I can get is 4.0ghz with this locked 3570, right? I saw some pple saying it could go up to 4.2ghz, but I guess the max is 6x above stock clocks, as stated on xbitlabs i5 roundup.


----------



## writer21

Quick question and observations from a first time OC'er.

So I've been staying at 4.2 MHz. My settings are as followed. (-) .04 offset with LLC lvl 5. C states, package c support and enhanced c1e all on auto. With these settings my vcore is at 1.104 for 4.2 OC.

Now I tried the same 4.2 oc with different settings. I'm currently on (-) .075 offset with enhanced c1e enabled, c states disabled and package c disabled. Vcore on prime95 goes as low as 1.06 and is stable. Max vcore is 1.120 but that is when loading applications or programs.

So clearly with cstates disabled and c1e enabled I can get a much lower vcore at idle and load and still be stable. Why is this case and was I severely over volting my cpu with first settings?

Also with the same first settings I was able to push cpu to 4.4 MHz with (-) .005. My vcore while gaming was around 1.152-1.176. So now with the second options I just found out about I can pretty much get a much lower vcore with 4.4 even 4.5(which I will try sometime this week).


----------



## willie hecke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You should set your Ram voltage/Speed at what it needs to be rather then auto.
> Set your long duration, short duration, and current limit at a specific value. Look at the first page


For some reason, I couldn't alter those settings...they were kinda grayed out (no popup when I clicked on them)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willie hecke*
> 
> For some reason, I couldn't alter those settings...they were kinda grayed out (no popup when I clicked on them)


Not sure, maybe another member will have some input on this


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Quick question and observations from a first time OC'er.
> So I've been staying at 4.2 MHz. My settings are as followed. (-) .04 offset with LLC lvl 5. C states, package c support and enhanced c1e all on auto. With these settings my vcore is at 1.104 for 4.2 OC.
> Now I tried the same 4.2 oc with different settings. I'm currently on (-) .075 offset with enhanced c1e enabled, c states disabled and package c disabled. Vcore on prime95 goes as low as 1.06 and is stable. Max vcore is 1.120 but that is when loading applications or programs.
> So clearly with cstates disabled and c1e enabled I can get a much lower vcore at idle and load and still be stable. Why is this case and was I severely over volting my cpu with first settings?
> Also with the same first settings I was able to push cpu to 4.4 MHz with (-) .005. My vcore while gaming was around 1.152-1.176. So now with the second options I just found out about I can pretty much get a much lower vcore with 4.4 even 4.5(which I will try sometime this week).


Well i would increase your LLC to Level 2 or 3 to reduce vdroop. As far as the C-states go, C3 & C6 when enabled they put the CPU into a deep sleep so this is why its recommended to disable these to prevent instability at idle.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/611

You could possibly be giving your CPU more vcore then need at 4.2 but your not really overvolting it, its just not fully tuned. I would say the dangers of overvolting will be more severe when your Vcore is increased passed the recommended maximum assigned to each CPU.

Your not going to hurt that CPU at 1.12v when most of us are running 1.3v+


----------



## harshil102

Hey, i've overclocked a few builds now, but this guide was great for me getting into Ivy Bridge! Thanks!

Unfortunately looks like i got a bad clocker though







i'm at 4.4ghz with a +.105v offset. Anything lower gives me WHEAs within an hour of prime! Even with a giant Mugen 2, my temps are just barely under 90 after runs of some ffts in prime.


----------



## Lucky 23

Whats you vcore at full load?


----------



## harshil102

prime testing on blend right now, it's fluctuating between 1.296 and 1.304 so ~1.3v


----------



## chronicfx

Anyone or everyone have an opinion on the max voltage you should run 24/7 through an asrock z77 extreme4?

I know it isn't made with the same vrms quality as the extreme6 and up are. I am curious because I have a de-lidded 3570k which is ok thermally up to 4.9GHz and 1.416v load but I am afraid to overheat the boards vrm. My case is a HAF932 with good airflow and my heatsink is a Noctua D14. Normally 2 hours of gaming nightly is all it will see with the occasional long Saturday if my wife takes our kids somewhere but thats rare.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harshil102*
> 
> prime testing on blend right now, it's fluctuating between 1.296 and 1.304 so ~1.3v


well then that cpu is not a bad overclocker, thats where most members are at. If you need more help you can post bios screen shots by formating a flash drive in Fat32 then restarting into bios and hitting F12


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Anyone or everyone have an opinion on the max voltage you should run 24/7 through an asrock z77 extreme4?
> I know it isn't made with the same vrms quality as the extreme6 and up are. I am curious because I have a de-lidded 3570k which is ok thermally up to 4.9GHz and 1.416v load but I am afraid to overheat the boards vrm. My case is a HAF932 with good airflow and my heatsink is a Noctua D14. Normally 2 hours of gaming nightly is all it will see with the occasional long Saturday if my wife takes our kids somewhere but thats rare.


Motherboard should be ok, but its the PSU that should be of concern. What PSU do you have?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Motherboard should be ok, but its the PSU that should be of concern. What PSU do you have?


Corsair HX850


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Corsair HX850


You're good









That's a great PSU!


----------



## chronicfx

Thanks! Was concerned enough to consider swapping the board for a z77-ud5h, now I feel a bit better about running my 3570k at 4.9ghz and I get to keep my PCI sound card as well. I love the asrck z77 extreme4 's layout and features, glad to hear the vrms will hold up for the long term. +rep for you


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Thanks! Was concerned enough to consider swapping the board for a z77-ud5h, now I feel a bit better about running my 3570k at 4.9ghz and I get to keep my PCI sound card as well. I love the asrck z77 extreme4 's layout and features, glad to hear the vrms will hold up for the long term. +rep for you


Thanks and no problem.

Also for future reference, here is a great link when calculating OCs, components, ect,. for rigs

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## harshil102

I thought most people were getting to 4.4 closer near 1.2v. But i've only recently browsed around ivy/sandy bridge threads and of course the better results are the ones that stuck with me! I think i'm going to keep it at 4.4 for now. I don't know if I want to run more than 1.3v through this thing just yet haha


----------



## Lucky 23

Well you can look at this seems kind of spread out between 1.2-1.3v

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


----------



## conzilla

Hello all i am trying to oc my 3570k and using the guide i cannot find where to set my boost voltage in the bios. I have a asrock z77 extreme 4 mother board. currently at 4.4 max voltage ive seen is 1.304 in prime with 2 cores around 72-73c and 2 cores at 78-79c why such large differences between cores


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla*
> 
> Hello all i am trying to oc my 3570k and using the guide i cannot find where to set my boost voltage in the bios. I have a asrock z77 extreme 4 mother board. currently at 4.4 max voltage ive seen is 1.304 in prime with 2 cores around 72-73c and 2 cores at 78-79c why such large differences between cores


The temps are not bad at all, even the spread of 7 degrees is pretty normal. Your vcore for 4.4 is however pretty bad. I would bet you could get that down to 1.2v.


----------



## conzilla

I will try fixed mode i normally dont use offset.

Ok 1.23 volts max temp 67c lowest core to 73c highest.

Think iam good with this for now to drunk to continue.


----------



## Yankee495

I'm at 4.3G on a Extreme4 & 3570K but there is a small problem. My setting are:

Turbo 0.004. offset -0.055 and LLC Level 5. Under P95 vCore hits 1.160 and bumps to 1.168 with temps around 72c on my hottest core, the rest are a few cooler * than that. I'm good, but I have idle problems when vCore drops to 0.992...it stays at 1.000 but after a bit drops to 0.992 with CPUz reporting 9.x watts.

I was on LLC 1 and vCore & temps on the high end was much higher (1.240 & temp 78c) which is not needed. For you new guys trying to get top end down LLC 4-5 works great. In fact I can go offset -0.060 but idle problems are worse. Chrome gives me Aw Snap, and the sidebar crashes etc...at idle...under load it is good. I know disabling C3 & C6 raise idle vCore but it raises it too much.

Is there a way to raise the idle vCore without raising the top end without disabling C3 & C6? If it had Min vCore and Max vCore I'd be set but there is no Min. I have found my limits, 4.4 and 4.5 require too much vCore. I'm at 4.2 now testing which is ok so far. I may just have to run here and besides temps are great and I can probably go back to offset -0.060.

Again, what do I tweak to raise idle vCore? Dam, this IB is a strange breed!


----------



## Yankee495

Offset -0.060 lowers idle vCore and won't work because of it. With a Min vCore and a turbo of 0.00 options it would be perfect.

Oh yeah, read post above to see what I am talking about.


----------



## freezer2k

Hi guys,

I got a ASRock Z77 Pro3 and a i7-3770K CPU.

For some reason I can't manage to overclock properly.

I tried various settings, from default overclock via turbo-boost, to disable all energy saving features and turning off turbo-boost/speedstep.

It pretty much happens the same thing all the time.

I run prime95 (8 threads, large FFTs) and for like a minute it will run at 4.5GHz. Then it magically switches back to the default 35x multiplied (3.5GHz), shortly after to 4.5GHz again. This happens 2-3 more times, where the time at 3.5GHz increases. After that it just stays at 3.5GHz all the time!
Once i stop all workers, it will go back to 4.5Ghz if turbo boost is disabled in bios.

Prime95 runs without errors. The vCore also goes down at 3.5GHz.

Any ideas? Is this normal?

The temperatures during this never go above 70C.


----------



## wholeeo

Think I'll be going for 5.0 GHZ today.









Actually nevermind, took 1.49-1.5 to get it somewhat Prime Stable. I'm scared


----------



## wholeeo

@KennyParker

Where's my silver medal, sent you a PM the other day.


----------



## chronicfx

Get in line. I think I PM'd him a month ago and still nothing.


----------



## wholeeo




----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Get in line. I think I PM'd him a month ago and still nothing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> @KennyParker
> Where's my silver medal, sent you a PM the other day.


I pm'd Kenny on the 8th and he replied on the 9th. I'm sure there's a good reason for it though!


----------



## adriangb

Is it okay to have a negative offset, and then a higher additional turbo, considering that most chips can do stock at < 1.2v?


----------



## chronicfx

hi adriangb. the way that i overclock and it may not be the same way for everyone. i will use the offset voltage to find my stable idle vcore or the lowest voltage my chip will do regular desktop work with. then i will use the turbo voltage to find my stable load vcore by setting turbo and doing p95 or ibt whichever you prefer. this way my processor for example will downclock to 1600mhz at .960v and load at 4900mhz at 1.416v. if you were to use straight offset you would have an idle 1600mhz voltage over 1.2v.hope this helps and if you have aquestion ask away.


----------



## Lucky 23

If he uses offset only his idle vcore wont be 1.2v. Offset controls both idle and full load, i use offset only and i idle at 1.0v. Using both offset and turbo can make your idle voltage lower but only by a small amount. If i switch to offset + Turbo i would probably idle around the same as you.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> If he uses offset only his idle vcore wont be 1.2v. Offset controls both idle and full load, i use offset only and i idle at 1.0v


Clock your chip to 4.9 using offset while setting turbo voltage to its minimum +0.004v value (not auto). and report back your idle voltage to me.


----------



## Lucky 23

Is he overclocked at 4.9? ill make sure to report back to you


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> hi adriangb. the way that i overclock and it may not be the same way for everyone. i will use the offset voltage to find my stable idle vcore or the lowest voltage my chip will do regular desktop work with. then i will use the turbo voltage to find my stable load vcore by setting turbo and doing p95 or ibt whichever you prefer. this way my processor for example will downclock to 1600mhz at .960v and load at 4900mhz at 1.416v. if you were to use straight offset you would have an idle 1600mhz voltage over 1.2v.hope this helps and if you have aquestion ask away.


That's pretty much what I do, so I guess it works well (you're at 4.9 so...). So we would end up with a negative offset and a high turbo. Your case would be something like -0.1v offset, and +0.3v turbo? I'd have to check mine...

Q: does the non turbo voltage (turbo set to 0v and offset to -Xv) apply to the lowest step or also to non turbo? So in the case of my i5 3570k do I set multi to 16 and look for minimum stable voltage, or do I disable turbo (so it sets to 3.2ghz -off the top of my head that's stock without turbo) and look for the minimum voltage?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> That's pretty much what I do, so I guess it works well (you're at 4.9 so...). So we would end up with a negative offset and a high turbo. Your case would be something like -0.1v offset, and +0.3v turbo? I'd have to check mine...
> Q: does the non turbo voltage (turbo set to 0v and offset to -Xv) apply to the lowest step or also to non turbo? So in the case of my i5 3570k do I set multi to 16 and look for minimum stable voltage, or do I disable turbo (so it sets to 3.2ghz -off the top of my head that's stock without turbo) and look for the minimum voltage?


I never tested my stability at my minimum voltage, but if you would like to do so using a multi of 16 may be a good way to do it. I just knew what my vcore at motherboard default and went a few notches lower which happens to be negative offset. It has not shown any problem for me thus far. I suspect I would see "simple" tasks crash such as internet, word documents, movies if the idle "offset" vcore was too low, and you would see "complex" tasks crash such as games, folding etc. if the turbo voltage was too low. I only tested using p95 and have not had any problems with freezing or crashes yet.


----------



## Lucky 23

You system will automatically downclocks to a 16 multi so you dont have to set this in bios or test this. If your system is not stable at idle then you will usually see crashes during lite load, browsing the web etc

You should also disable C3 & C6 to help prevent your idle vcore from going to low and becoming unstable


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You system will automatically downclocks to a 16 multi so you dont have to set this in bios or test this. If your system is not stable at idle then you will usually see crashes during lite load, browsing the web etc
> You should also disable C3 & C6 to help prevent your idle vcore from going to low and becoming unstable


I think he is talking about using a 16 multi with intel burn test or p95 to test his minimum vcore stability at a fixed yet low voltage under 1v. Your processor would not stay "downclocked" under these conditions and therefor cannot be stress tested any other way.


----------



## Lucky 23

I understand what he saying but i dont think there is really any reason to. If he wants try i guess he can


----------



## skyn3t

after I migrate to windows 8 pro I'm having all this BSOD. My OC settings was the same on windows 7 and I'm getting too frustrated with windows 8. now. I'm doing the sys scan to see what happen. adn

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## adriangb

The main reason to get the lowest vcore at idle is setting the dan speed lower (for me anyhow), and lower power consumption, and as long as it doesn't negatively impact my max OC, I don't see why not... And yes, the reason for locking the 16 multi would be to stress at idle. You do make a good point about the low power C states, Idk how the offset would impact them, or the higher non turbo steps (ex x20)


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adriangb*
> 
> The main reason to get the lowest vcore at idle is setting the dan speed lower (for me anyhow), and lower power consumption, and as long as it doesn't negatively impact my max OC, I don't see why not... And yes, the reason for locking the 16 multi would be to stress at idle. You do make a good point about the low power C states, Idk how the offset would impact them, or the higher non turbo steps (ex x20)


With cstates off I can go much lower with my vcore. Lowest vcore possible though is .824 for 4.2 oc and even that is pushing it. But because of this my max vcore is lower. If I put on cstates idle vcore can drop too far causing instability but my max vcore spikes increase. Also I notice system runs a bit more smoother with just speedstep and enhanced halt state on auto.


----------



## adriangb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> With cstates off I can go much lower with my vcore. Lowest vcore possible though is .824 for 4.2 oc and even that is pushing it. But because of this my max vcore is lower. If I put on cstates idle vcore can drop too far causing instability but my max vcore spikes increase. Also I notice system runs a bit more smoother with just speedstep and enhanced halt state on auto.


Hmmm... I don't think it makes much sense to get a lower vcore by disabling C states, since I suppose power consumption wise C states < idle with low vcore. I didn't get what you said about your max vcore... Max vcore can be set independently of minimum vcore by using the turbo offset. And I'm not friends with auto; I like to know what's in and what's not


----------



## Jpmboy

I want to thank kenny, lucky, notyetready, etc for helping me understand enough to get three stable overclocks on two machines. Depending upon the task at hand, I use fixed, vcore offset and/or turbo offset on two i7's ( one desktop, one server).

Dying thread, but a good one. Look forward to the next gen chips and a similar guide!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Question for you guys:
I've got a LLC 5
Vcore is offset to -0.045V
4.0GHz clock
Prime 95stable @ 1.208V
But when I game it goes upto 1.256V...what gives?


----------



## TenzoMonk

Big thanks for everyone's help in this thread. After FAR TOO MANY years to AMD'ing... I could no longer resist







After a few days of testing, found 4.4ghz to be my "sweet spot." After 4.4, I need about 1.29v to be stable, and temps go up about 8-10 degrees. For 24/7, don't think I'll "miss" the extra 100mhz.

CPU Ratio: *x44*
Additional Turbo Voltage: *+ .004*
Offset Voltage: *- .060*
CPU LLC: *Level 3*
CPU PLL Voltage: *1.701*
C3/C6: *Disabled*
C-States: *Disabled*
(All other BIOS settings: Stock)


----------



## lilchronic

ok im having a problem getting 5 ghz stable. i boot into windows at 1.3v but crashes. 1.35v i had stable for 8 hrs prime95 1.4 v crashes in first 5 min of prime 1.45v crashes in 5min of prime. all c states are disabled and im using fixed mode for v core
should i be upping my cpu pll and vccsa??? or is it my chip
im at 4.8 @ 1.26 offset mode +0.005 llc level1
C1E state enabled all others disabled
pretty much stock settings for 4.8 except for the c states disabled


----------



## BrownEye02

PM has been sent. Im hoping to be on the Gold members list here real soon.

Clock: 4.7 GHz
MAX temp: 69*C
CPU Voltage: *1.195V !!!!!!!!!!!*
Prime95 run: 24hr, no errors!

Proof...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

You can't have them in seperate screenshots...

Also I don't believe that voltage for 1 second, sorry.


----------



## BrownEye02

I know the screen shots are separate but look at the times in prime95 as well as the cmd's up time.
As for my voltage I don't believe it but my rig is set to that and is stable. I've been asking around everywhere because I still don't believe it to be true. How else can I prove it to you that this is real?!

Edit:
Better?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I am stupid, see below.


----------



## BrownEye02

Well this cant hurt







. When I get some time Ill post back what I hit with 1.35V (I don't want to go any higher. I'm looking to overclock not overkill.)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Edit: I am stupid, that's ivy bridge. I was thinking sandy bridge. Much more believeable as I know little about ivy's clocking at volts.







Forgive me.


----------



## BrownEye02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Edit: I am stupid, that's ivy bridge. I was thinking sandy bridge. Much more believeable as I know little about ivy's clocking at volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me.


Well Not 5.8GHz but still pretty high...

I didn't stress test it or anything since I knew my cooler couldn't handle it. I booted at 5.8 GHz but could not load windows. I bet if I knew more about overclocking I could easeally boot windows at 5.8 GHz.







We each get our blonde moments. I'm just glad you trust me. I was starting to think Id have to do a whole bunch of crap just to prove my overclock is legit. But thanks for the challenge now I can sport this http://valid.canardpc.com/2609303


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I just noticed that this board doesn't really show the correct voltage in CPU-z but in HWinfo it shows proeprly. I beleive there has been some threads about this right?

Have you compared with HWInfo to see if the voltage is the same?

EDIT: I do have this board and a 3770k and just finished OCing mine to 4.5Ghz (haven't updated my sig below for my second rig) and CPU-Z was only showing 1.16-1.18 volts but HWinfo showed 1.24-1.26v.


----------



## BrownEye02

1.195V is what I set in my bios. Your right that CPU-z reports a different voltage but I think there's a setting I'm missing that is causing my system to no use all of its voltage. If you look at my second post CPU-z is saying my voltage is set to 1.176V.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Sadly this thread will come to an end in the near future.

Intel plans on making more profits and should be rolling out a new platform any day now.

But this thread should still help the millions of people that still own Sandy/Ivy.

Afterall... as people upgrade upgrade to a newer platform, alot are also upgrading to this platform due to its cheapness!

I don't really check into this thread much anymore, but then again I don't really visit Overclock much anymore (just really busy with life).

Thanks for all the thread activity and thanks for reading my guide! I appreciate it!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

+ rep for an awesome guide @kennyparker! Definitely helped me sort out OCing with my Extreme 6 and 3770k!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

You guys like to have LLC of 1 or LLC of 2? I'm currently at 2 but I've heard to stay away from 1. In prime I'll be at 1.208V but gaming, 1.224V...it's prime stable at 1.208v so I'm not sure if I want to drop it down to LLC1...Also, is there a way to decrease my idle voltage even more? Is that the turbo offset voltage? Thanks guys


----------



## Ningeal

Really want to overclock. The thing that hinders me, is the fact that my number keys (both "normal" and numpad) do not work in my z68 AsRock Extreme7 Gen3's BIOS. Only the arrow keys of my numpad are registered. Can't type any number in. :S


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningeal*
> 
> Really want to overclock. The thing that hinders me, is the fact that my number keys (both "normal" and numpad) do not work in my z68 AsRock Extreme7 Gen3's BIOS. Only the arrow keys of my numpad are registered. Can't type any number in. :S


Lol. Use the mouse, or hit enter and scroll through the list.


----------



## ngcarson

Bookmarked! Thanks, this is very organized and extremely easy to understand and work of off for first time Intel overclockers.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Sadly this thread will come to an end in the near future.
> Intel plans on making more profits and should be rolling out a new platform any day now.
> But this thread should still help the millions of people that still own Sandy/Ivy.
> Afterall... as people upgrade upgrade to a newer platform, alot are also upgrading to this platform due to its cheapness!
> I don't really check into this thread much anymore, but then again I don't really visit Overclock much anymore (just really busy with life).
> Thanks for all the thread activity and thanks for reading my guide! I appreciate it!


Hey, kudos to you kenny for the unflagging support for folks on this thread. You went the proverbial extra mile many times. Thanks for all the hard work.

I rarely stop by here as well, very busy with life, and my system remains solidly OCed at 4.5 thanks to this thread, you input, and others. Have a great holiday.

marty


----------



## eatkabab

So I've been reading a lot of this thread and I'm trying to get a good 4.3-4.4ghz clock on my 3570K but having some trouble.

Compared to most people on this site, my VCORE seems to be a little high. I would really like to have it at 1.2 max but things start to crash while running Prime95 if I lower the offset any more.

Help is HUGELY appreciated.
Thank you.

Here are my current stats:

3570K - Asus P8Z77-I
4.367Ghz, Bus 104, Multiplier 42 (synced)
VCORE 1.04v - 1.288v (1.23v during sustained Prime95)
Offset mode +.090, PLL disabled

Prime95 temps of 82c absolute max (sustained stress avg of 73c)
Idle temp of 39c - 47c
It's a really small computer/case. Also completely silent at idle.

RAM: SAMSUNG 30nm MV-3V4G3D/US
1941.2Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T 1.43v

One odd thing I note; when stress testing and using chrome simultaneously, the shockwave plugin seems to keep failing. Other times I've had chrome crash all together while stressing. I take the crash as a sign of instability, but is shockwave crashing a sign as well?

I just realized this is the AsRock page. None the less, if someone could help me here I would appreciate it too.


----------



## Ningeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Lol. Use the mouse, or hit enter and scroll through the list.


How am I supposed to change the multiplierr? zzz


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ningeal*
> 
> How am I supposed to change the multiplierr? zzz


Yeah it has no list does it...

Do you have another keyboard around to try out? I can't imagine that of all keyboards an ibm model m would not work...


----------



## wholeeo

Thanks for adding me to the list @kennyparker. Think I want to go for Gold now.


----------



## Ningeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yeah it has no list does it...
> 
> Do you have another keyboard around to try out? I can't imagine that of all keyboards an ibm model m would not work...


Uh, I have tried 2 USB keyboards. My Model M is not hooked up since there's no PS2 port on the IO and I haven't installed the IO expansion.
Both USB keyboards do not work. But they do work once, if I hook them up while in BIOS. Once I restart and go into BIOS while the keyboard is connected, I can't type any numbers.


----------



## Infectus

So my Setup With AsRock Z77 Extrem 4 and i5 3750K with Wakü 
4900MHz at 1.304V
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=infectus.49ghzgqhe.jpg


----------



## Infectus

So my Setup With AsRock Z77 Extrem 4 and i5 3750K with Wakü 
4,9GH at 1.304V


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infectus*
> 
> So my Setup With AsRock Z77 Extrem 4 and i5 3750K with Wakü
> 4,9GH at 1.304V


Awesome OC at that voltage. What are your temps?


----------



## Infectus

At 100% Temp 84C test it at 2 hours with Prime95 max temp 90C 4 sec.
If I set to 5000 MHz system fatal error he needs 3.68 Vcore.
But because it is too hot has always sad to 90C actually at 100%.
Ide an Gameing Is good at max 70C System is Stable at 100% all 4 core fatal error.
But 4900MHz're already off to a good 16 hours 
ide and in normal temp's are gaming between 38c to 52-56 C.
I use Aqua-computer Cuplex Kryos pro


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infectus*
> 
> At 100% Temp 84C test it at 2 hours with Prime95 max temp 90C 4 sec.
> If I set to 5000 MHz system fatal error he needs 3.68 Vcore.
> But because it is too hot has always sad to 90C actually at 100%.
> Ide an Gameing Is good at max 70C System is Stable at 100% all 4 core fatal error.
> But 4900MHz're already off to a good 16 hours
> ide and in normal temp's are gaming between 38c to 52-56 C.
> I use Aqua-computer Cuplex Kryos pro


Seem's like you need to become a member of the Delidded Crewmen,


----------



## Infectus

Quote:


> Seem's like you need to become a member of the Delidded Crewmen, skull.gif


Ohh Thx this I would accept with pleasure


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Does anything in my settings seem off that could be holding back my OC? Can't even get my chip stable at 4.6 with 1.328vcore. Not a happy camper right now







.


----------



## Infectus

So set curent Plane and Power limet to Auto .
No Offecet Voltage use fixet Voltage to test him with 1.330V.
Dram configuration set to 1.505V Auto
timings set to 10 10 10 25 to test
Enabelt Advancet Turbo 30.
Set Multi to 46X
Turbo Voltage Auto.

My system Runs At 5Gh Stabel at 88C I headet The Headspeader up and make mx5 over it.
So next test is liquid Metal in 2-3 Day´s are her to test new Temp´s


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infectus*
> 
> So my Setup With AsRock Z77 Extrem 4 and i5 3750K with Wakü
> 4,9GH at 1.304V


Thats an old version of prime. You should try using 27.7 with AVX.


----------



## chronicfx

I would like to be able to sleep my computer using a 4.9 overclock with PLL overvoltage enabled. Unfortunately it wakes up but the screen stays blank with no signal. Is there a fix for this? It sleeps fine at 4.7 but nothing above this.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infectus*
> 
> So set curent Plane and Power limet to Auto .
> No Offecet Voltage use fixet Voltage to test him with 1.330V.
> Dram configuration set to 1.505V Auto
> timings set to 10 10 10 25 to test
> Enabelt Advancet Turbo 30.
> Set Multi to 46X
> Turbo Voltage Auto.
> My system Runs At 5Gh Stabel at 88C I headet The Headspeader up and make mx5 over it.
> So next test is liquid Metal in 2-3 Day´s are her to test new Temp´s


So you didn't follow the guide in the OP?

*EDIT:* I changed to fixed voltage but that causes CPU-Z and AXTU to report a voltage of 1.30 instead of 1.33. I know it's common to see the voltage drop on load like that sometimes. Do I just increase the voltage in the BIOS to make up for the discrepancy?

*EDIT #2:* Well I increased the fixed voltage to 1.350 which reads 1.320 under full load. I was able to at least complete 1 hour of Prime which I hadn't been able to do with my previous settings and a vcore of 1.328. I'm going to be delidding my CPU tomorrow so once my temps are lower I will start trying to push this thing higher.


----------



## owikhan

Cany any one help me OC with MSI Z77-A GD65 mobo with following spec,s
i have good i5 3570K overclockable to 5.0GHZ @Asrock extreme 6 mobo

System:-
Main Board MSI Z77-AGD65; Corei5 3570K ;Gskill Trident 2000mhz 2X2GB DDR3;Intel 40GB SSD;Segate Hard Disk 1TB;MSI GTX 680 Lightning Edition;Casing HAF X942 ;ThermalTake Tr2 800W;XSPC RASA 360 Watercooling KIT;Lite on DVD Combo 1;


----------



## Infectus

@chronicfx
Quote:


> I would like to be able to sleep my computer using a 4.9 overclock with PLL overvoltage enabled. Unfortunately it wakes up but the screen stays blank with no signal. Is there a fix for this? It sleeps fine at 4.7 but nothing above this.


So i have the Same Problem Plug The Dvi kabel from the Grafikcard off and plug again in 
So i have screen again
So we testing In german Forum with 26,6Beta 3 ....
Her is my new Prime Test with 5GH 2,5 Hour Run stabel with max 80c. With 27.7 Prime.
I have change Smaler Radiator with more power enermax 2x120 fan´s.
[http://www.abload.de/img/ok5.06fp6q.jpg

@ PuffinMyLye
Quote:


> So you didn't follow the guide in the OP?


Nope sorry i have tomorrow test my system options


----------



## Julsmba

My i5 3570k @ 4.6ghz with offset +0.020 and turbo +0.004.
Pass P95 12h. Max temps 70ºc.
what do you think?
here´s my cpuz validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2612336


----------



## epik

That looks good, Julsmba. I might go to 4.6 for lower voltage/temps. 4.8 and 4.9 just got too hot on load.

I'm at 4.7GHz right now at offset +0.16 and turbo +0.004. Will keep lowering until it's unstable. Temps at 78-80 running prime95 10m.

Is it safe to keep offset voltage higher? If so what is the limit recommended?

offset
+0.140V: stable
+0.120V: stable
+0.110V: unstable
+0.115V: stable

20 minute prime95 blend test, max temperature: core 0: 73, core 3: 84

Is that much difference between cores normal?

Anyways, this seems like a healthy place to keep this chip at. Thanks for the guide.

System is: 3570k, ASRock Extreme4, G.Skill 2x8gb 1866 Ares, XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle Cooler(775 cooler that didn't fit but emailed Xigmatek and they sent out a conversion bracket free of charge, pleased with their customer service as it's something I bought half a decade ago), Antec 900 case, Corsair HX650W PSU.


----------



## wholeeo

Just completed my for GOLD run,


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Are there any specific settings that should be enabled/disabled or voltages (other than cpu vcore obviously) that have a legitimate impact on going for a max OC? I'm talking 5.2Ghz+.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Are there any specific settings that should be enabled/disabled or voltages (other than cpu vcore obviously) that have a legitimate impact on going for a max OC? I'm talking 5.2Ghz+.


Bump


----------



## ibramoussadi

Hello guys! I have a huge problem with this motherboard, everything was ok before but the 2.7 update seems to have messed up with my overclock settings, now some settings of the cpu oc are missing and I cannot seem to find them.

But the biggest problem now is that now I cannot even overclock , there is a virtual limit of the mutiplier up to 38. So even if I wirte I higher number it wont let me and it reverts back to 38, it's super wierd. So I end up being stuck at 38.

I have tried to clear the cmos but no use, tried also to downgrade the bios and no change at all. Currenly I'm in 2.2 bios version.

I have an unlocked Ivy bridge i5 with a asrock z77 extreme4.

I hope someone can help me please, because I've already wasted to much time to try to fix it....


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibramoussadi*
> 
> Hello guys! I have a huge problem with this motherboard, everything was ok before but the 2.7 update seems to have messed up with my overclock settings, now some settings of the cpu oc are missing and I cannot seem to find them.
> But the biggest problem now is that now I cannot even overclock , there is a virtual limit of the mutiplier up to 38. So even if I wirte I higher number it wont let me and it reverts back to 38, it's super wierd. So I end up being stuck at 38.
> I have tried to clear the cmos but no use, tried also to downgrade the bios and no change at all. Currenly I'm in 2.2 bios version.
> I have an unlocked Ivy bridge i5 with a asrock z77 extreme4.
> I hope someone can help me please, because I've already wasted to much time to try to fix it....


Have you tried pulling the battery out and waiting a bit then putting it back in? If it doesn't work after that call asrock


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibramoussadi*
> 
> Hello guys! I have a huge problem with this motherboard, everything was ok before but the 2.7 update seems to have messed up with my overclock settings, now some settings of the cpu oc are missing and I cannot seem to find them.
> But the biggest problem now is that now I cannot even overclock , there is a virtual limit of the mutiplier up to 38. So even if I wirte I higher number it wont let me and it reverts back to 38, it's super wierd. So I end up being stuck at 38.
> I have tried to clear the cmos but no use, tried also to downgrade the bios and no change at all. Currenly I'm in 2.2 bios version.
> I have an unlocked Ivy bridge i5 with a asrock z77 extreme4.
> I hope someone can help me please, because I've already wasted to much time to try to fix it....


I hope you can sort it out. What about reverting to the bios prior to 2.7.

I never ever update my bios unless absolutely necessary. Weird things can happen, even with the most reputable of motherboard manufacturers.


----------



## MrHamm

Hello Forum Members.

Anyone experience this guide with a Asus Sabertooth z77 mobo?

Rest of my parts:
CPU: i53570k
CPU Cooler: Noctua DH-14
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 2x8 16gig 1600Mhz
PSU: AX1200i
Tower: Switch 810 SE Gunmetal
SSD1: Intel 520 240gig
SSD2: Intel X25-M 80gig
HDD: WD Black Caviar 1TB
GPU1: EVGA GTX680
GPU2: EVGA GT610


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Hello Forum Members.
> Anyone experience this guide with a Asus Sabertooth z77 mobo?
> Rest of my parts:
> CPU: i53570k
> CPU Cooler: Noctua DH-14
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance 2x8 16gig 1600Mhz
> PSU: AX1200i
> Tower: Switch 810 SE Gunmetal
> SSD1: Intel 520 240gig
> SSD2: Intel X25-M 80gig
> HDD: WD Black Caviar 1TB
> GPU1: EVGA GTX680
> GPU2: EVGA GT610


Is there not an Asus SB/IB OCing forum?


----------



## MrHamm

My Apologize for my ignorance. I'm a dummy.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

Thank you.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> My Apologize for my ignorance. I'm a dummy.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards
> Thank you.


I really did not know if there was or not. I guess overclocking.net has got all the major mobo manufacturers covered. I latched right onto the the ASRock forum. I suspect this site is rich with information.

marty


----------



## DiaBlo666

Hey thank you for a nice detailed guide!
question: i have a sandy bridge i7-2600k and i can't use a ratio of 43 or higher. Everytime i put anything higher it just goes back to 42 and thats it.
any help is appreciated.


----------



## chewbacca90

Hi guys, OC'ing newbie here (3570k/H100). Quick question, I've followed this guide, and I managed to stable 4.4 on -0.10v offset (my stock value was 1.12 on load) Thing is, setting the multiplier to 45+ will cause my PC to not start up at all. Been doing some research and a possible cause to this is the low voltage. I've tried upping the voltage to up to +0.06 and it still doesn't boot up. I'm forced to use the FLASH CMOS button everytime I push the multiplier to 45. I'm on stable 4.4 for now but I'd to go higher without this annoying issue. Any suggestions?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbacca90*
> 
> Hi guys, OC'ing newbie here (3570k/H100). Quick question, I've followed this guide, and I managed to stable 4.4 on -0.10v offset (my stock value was 1.12 on load) Thing is, setting the multiplier to 45+ will cause my PC to not start up at all. Been doing some research and a possible cause to this is the low voltage. I've tried upping the voltage to up to +0.06 and it still doesn't boot up. I'm forced to use the FLASH CMOS button everytime I push the multiplier to 45. I'm on stable 4.4 for now but I'd to go higher without this annoying issue. Any suggestions?


Clearly if you want to OC beyond 4.4 you're going to have to up your voltage. You're not even close to your voltage limit so as long as your temperatures are ok there should be nothing stopping you from upping that CPU voltage.


----------



## chewbacca90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Clearly if you want to OC beyond 4.4 you're going to have to up your voltage. You're not even close to your voltage limit so as long as your temperatures are ok there should be nothing stopping you from upping that CPU voltage.


Yes, about that... My temperatures on full load go up to 85°C currently, but if I raise the offset to +0.05 or more, it hits 105 (for the 1h test, 5 min peaks at 98ish) >_< Shouldn't this NOT happen with H100? I'm running normal configuration (no push-pull), and I got another 4 10x10 chassis fans installed (everything's set to full speed by default, 3 pin connectors on all fans so I can't really modify speed for the time being), using Thermaltake TG-2 compound too. Made sure everything is properly connected, yet my temperatures are damn higher than I expected them to be. Am I doing something wrong? Full system specs are:

HAF 912
Z77 Extreme4
2x 4GB 1600Mhz Kingston HyperX
3570k
H100
EVGA GTX 670
120GB Force GT
1TB Caviar Black

One more question, I can't figure out how to properly set up CPU LLC, should it make my CPU-Z vcore and Bios vcore values the same?

Thanks for the quick reply btw.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbacca90*
> 
> Yes, about that... My temperatures on full load go up to 85°C currently, but if I raise the offset to +0.05 or more, it hits 105 (for the 1h test, 5 min peaks at 98ish) >_< Shouldn't this NOT happen with H100? I'm running normal configuration (no push-pull), and I got another 4 10x10 chassis fans installed (everything's set to full speed by default, 3 pin connectors on all fans so I can't really modify speed for the time being), using Thermaltake TG-2 compound too. Made sure everything is properly connected, yet my temperatures are damn higher than I expected them to be. Am I doing something wrong? Full system specs are:
> HAF 912
> Z77 Extreme4
> 2x 4GB 1600Mhz Kingston HyperX
> 3570k
> H100
> EVGA GTX 670
> 120GB Force GT
> 1TB Caviar Black
> One more question, I can't figure out how to properly set up CPU LLC, should it make my CPU-Z vcore and Bios vcore values the same?
> Thanks for the quick reply btw.


Those temps are way too high. For a bump of only .05 voltage, you appear to be reaching if not exceeding the thermal limits of these chips, and that will not do. Your cooling does not seem to be working very well. How do you have it set up?

marty


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbacca90*
> 
> Yes, about that... My temperatures on full load go up to 85°C currently, but if I raise the offset to +0.05 or more, it hits 105 (for the 1h test, 5 min peaks at 98ish) >_< Shouldn't this NOT happen with H100? I'm running normal configuration (no push-pull), and I got another 4 10x10 chassis fans installed (everything's set to full speed by default, 3 pin connectors on all fans so I can't really modify speed for the time being), using Thermaltake TG-2 compound too. Made sure everything is properly connected, yet my temperatures are damn higher than I expected them to be. Am I doing something wrong? Full system specs are:
> HAF 912
> Z77 Extreme4
> 2x 4GB 1600Mhz Kingston HyperX
> 3570k
> H100
> EVGA GTX 670
> 120GB Force GT
> 1TB Caviar Black
> One more question, I can't figure out how to properly set up CPU LLC, should it make my CPU-Z vcore and Bios vcore values the same?
> Thanks for the quick reply btw.


something is wrong your h100 is not seated on the cpu right


----------



## chewbacca90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Those temps are way too high. For a bump of only .05 voltage, you appear to be reaching if not exceeding the thermal limits of these chips, and that will not do. Your cooling does not seem to be working very well. How do you have it set up?
> marty


Exactly like what the pics in this link show.

Also, I'm effing stupid, rofl. I forgot to mention I'm currently on built-in graphics since my GPU is in fact arriving tomorrow (build is brand new). I'm guessing it has something to do with the high temps? PSU is also a 650w 80plus Antec (forgot to list this in previous post).

May I expect my temps to drop once I install my GPU?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbacca90*
> 
> Exactly like what the pics in this link show.
> Also, I'm effing stupid, rofl. I forgot to mention I'm currently on built-in graphics since my GPU is in fact arriving tomorrow (build is brand new). I'm guessing it has something to do with the high temps? PSU is also a 650w 80plus Antec (forgot to list this in previous post).
> May I expect my temps to drop once I install my GPU?


Built in graphics has nothing to do with the higher temps. Something is wrong with your CPU mounting it must not be making proper contact with your CPU. Either that or the H100 is defective but it's likely just a mounting issue.


----------



## chewbacca90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Built in graphics has nothing to do with the higher temps. Something is wrong with your CPU mounting it must not be making proper contact with your CPU. Either that or the H100 is defective but it's likely just a mounting issue.


Screws are as tight as I could get them, they won't go any further in. Thermal compound was properly applied prior to mounting. Fan orientation follows the one shown in the pics. This is pretty annoying, any chance I'm screwing up my temps due to a faulty BIOS setting? I have everything set up exactly as the guide shows, except for CPU LLC, since I just can't grasp how it exactly works (I'm dumb, sorry, lol).


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbacca90*
> 
> Screws are as tight as I could get them, they won't go any further in. Thermal compound was properly applied prior to mounting. Fan orientation follows the one shown in the pics. This is pretty annoying, any chance I'm screwing up my temps due to a faulty BIOS setting? I have everything set up exactly as the guide shows, except for CPU LLC, since I just can't grasp how it exactly works (I'm dumb, sorry, lol).


What is your voltage showing under load in CPUz? And you may want to take the CPU block off to see how the thermal paste spread. Did you use only a rice grain sized amount?


----------



## lilchronic

ok i run 4.6 ghz with +0.005 offset LLC level 5



i also run 4.8ghz with offset +0.005 but LLC is set to level 1. the least vdrop


Quote:


> Screws are as tight as I could get them, they won't go any further in. Thermal compound was properly applied prior to mounting. Fan orientation follows the one shown in the pics. This is pretty annoying, any chance I'm screwing up my temps due to a faulty BIOS setting? I have everything set up exactly as the guide shows, except for CPU LLC, since I just can't grasp how it exactly works (I'm dumb, sorry, lol).


i think something is wong because your temps should not be that high. i would suggest remounting the H100


----------



## chewbacca90

Vcore peaks at 1.304 (0.905~ on idle), offset is actually -0.10 at the moment. Ambient temperature is 23°C~ (if it makes any difference) I have the feeling I'm screwing something up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> What is your voltage showing under load in CPUz? And you may want to take the CPU block off to see how the thermal paste spread. Did you use only a rice grain sized amount?


Not at all, I applied a rather generous amount, in fact, evenly spread across the entire surface of the chip.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbacca90*
> 
> 
> Vcore peaks at 1.304 (0.905~ on idle), offset is actually -0.10 at the moment. Ambient temperature is 23°C~ (if it makes any difference) I have the feeling I'm screwing something up.
> Not at all, I applied a rather generous amount, in fact, evenly spread across the entire surface of the chip.


Remove the CPU block, clean off all the TIM off both the block and CPU with alcohol, and then apply a small amount (about the size of a rice grain) in the center of the CPU. Then re-mount and check temps again.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbacca90*
> 
> Exactly like what the pics in this link show.
> Also, I'm effing stupid, rofl. I forgot to mention I'm currently on built-in graphics since my GPU is in fact arriving tomorrow (build is brand new). I'm guessing it has something to do with the high temps? PSU is also a 650w 80plus Antec (forgot to list this in previous post).
> May I expect my temps to drop once I install my GPU?


Whoa, you are water-cooling and getting those temps? Look at my system, I'm running on air, and I rarely exceed the mid-60sC at full load and when OCing at 4.5GHz. Now I'm running a Sandy Brige, yours is Ivy Bridge, correct? I know those tend to run hotter, but geez, that's extreme. I agree with PuffinMyLye, you may have to re-seat your cpu and double check your thermal paste application.

I probably tend to put too much thermal paste on my cpu, but i'm starting to think that as long as it doesn't run over the edge, it's all good. I used to be religious about placing only a rice-sized amount, but I found that I tended to run hotter with only that amount. Once, when I removed the cpu to re-apply the paste, there were gaps in the spread of the paste. So now I made sure the entire cpu surface is covered with paste.

Good luck.

marty


----------



## chewbacca90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Whoa, you are water-cooling and getting those temps? Look at my system, I'm running on air, and I rarely exceed the mid-60sC at full load and when OCing at 4.5GHz. Now I'm running a Sandy Brige, yours is Ivy Bridge, correct? I know those tend to run hotter, but geez, that's extreme. I agree with PuffinMyLye, you may have to re-seat your cpu and double check your thermal paste application.
> I probably tend to put too much thermal paste on my cpu, but i'm starting to think that as long as it doesn't run over the edge, it's all good. I used to be religious about placing only a rice-sized amount, but I found that I tended to run hotter with only that amount. Once, when I removed the cpu to re-apply the paste, there were gaps in the spread of the paste. So now I made sure the entire cpu surface is covered with paste.
> Good luck.
> marty


Re-applied thermal compound, only used a modest amount this time, re-mounted CPU block, ran the tests and temps are about the same. Is there any chance some UEFI setting is causing the high temperatures?


----------



## lilchronic

s


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbacca90*
> 
> Re-applied thermal compound, only used a modest amount this time, re-mounted CPU block, ran the tests and temps are about the same. Is there any chance some UEFI setting is causing the high temperatures?


seems like u have a hot chip that is begging to be delided


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbacca90*
> 
> Re-applied thermal compound, only used a modest amount this time, re-mounted CPU block, ran the tests and temps are about the same. Is there any chance some UEFI setting is causing the high temperatures?


It's possible. What are your temps with everything set at default? I would note temp readings in the bios plus whatever temp monitor programs you use.

marty


----------



## Emeraldu

Does it matter what power settings (under Windows 7 x64) do I use when running Prime95 ?
I ran all tests on ballanced power settings (put the displat and system to sleep set to 'never').
Is it better to run em on 'max performance' ? does it make any difference ?


----------



## ivoryg37

Does anyone know why my processor stays at 4.5 at all times? I thought its suppose to idle at a lower and only go up to my OC when its being worked. I'm using an AsRock extreme4-m z77 board

EDIT: Thanks to H_C_L for helping me figure it out


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Check your c states.


----------



## ivoryg37

Can someone help me out with my as rock extreme4-m? I'm trying to run a stable 4.6ghz but my voltage doesn't seem to be working. I followed all the steps in the OP. I set the offset to +0.005v then I set the CPU ratio at 33 and kept upping it until I got to about 4.3 then it would blue screen before 5 minute so I upped the turbo boost voltage. After I get to 4.5ghz It keeps blue screening and I keep upping the turbo boost voltage but it doesn't effect the voltage at all no matter how high I upped the turbo boost voltage. It will only stay at 1.328, It won't go any higher than that at all. Am I suppose to adjust the offset as well?


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emeraldu*
> 
> Does it matter what power settings (under Windows 7 x64) do I use when running Prime95 ?
> I ran all tests on ballanced power settings (put the displat and system to sleep set to 'never').
> Is it better to run em on 'max performance' ? does it make any difference ?


I leave mine at the balanced setting, though I turn off the sleep and hibernation.


----------



## Jpmboy

Tooter - what voltage setting are you using for your 2133 memory?


----------



## Fizics

Okay so here is the deal. I have followed the guide to the letter 3 times and every time i go to chance my multiplier it goes right back to the turbo boosted multiplier of 38 (I5-3750k) its like the UEFI doesn't recognize it as a K despite it showing K in the description. i searched the thread, couldn't find any thing on it. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## tootercomputer

JPMboy, I am running my 2133 memory at auto voltage, which is 1.65. I have it set at XMP 1.3 Profile 1, no other tweaks. With the newer hardware over the past few years, I am content with stock memory settings pretty much, the XMP settings. In years past when I built AMD systems, I tended to tweak my memory a lot more.

Fizics: "Okay so here is the deal. I have followed the guide to the letter 3 times and every time i go to chance my multiplier it goes right back to the turbo boosted multiplier of 38 (I5-3750k) its like the UEFI doesn't recognize it as a K despite it showing K in the description. i searched the thread, couldn't find any thing on it. What am i doing wrong?"

Fizics, you might want to start over and test out whether this chip can OC at all. Set everything to default in the UEFI, then reboot, all your settings should be at default, then go into the OC Tweaker, I assume your UEFI/bios is similar to mine) , set CPU Ratio Setting to manual, and then up the multiplier to something like 40. Do nothing else, keep it simple. This is just a preliminary test of your cpu. Then reboot into the UEFI, and under the Main page, your cpu speed should be 100 X mult, or in this example, 4.00GHz. If that's what you get, then you know your chip is okay, and then the fun starts. But if the speed is the default speed, then something may be awry with that chip.

So I would start there, take it a step at a time.

BTW, I love Missoula. Nice town.

marty


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbacca90*
> 
> 
> Vcore peaks at 1.304 (0.905~ on idle), offset is actually -0.10 at the moment. Ambient temperature is 23°C~ (if it makes any difference) I have the feeling I'm screwing something up.
> Not at all, I applied a rather generous amount, in fact, evenly spread across the entire surface of the chip.


You need to delid. My temps on my 3570k /w a Antec 620 push/pull were similar at a voltage close to yours. After I did the delid and applied Liquid Pro temps went down, way down.


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbacca90*
> 
> 
> Vcore peaks at 1.304 (0.905~ on idle), offset is actually -0.10 at the moment. Ambient temperature is 23°C~ (if it makes any difference) I have the feeling I'm screwing something up.
> Not at all, I applied a rather generous amount, in fact, evenly spread across the entire surface of the chip.


Seems like a lot of volts. I got to 4.6ghz with 1.176v at load with pretty much zero effort.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Seems like a lot of volts. I got to 4.6ghz with 1.176v at load with pretty much zero effort.


Cookie?

Some chips just require more volts than others (like mine). We lost the silicon lottery


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Can someone help me out with my as rock extreme4-m? I'm trying to run a stable 4.6ghz but my voltage doesn't seem to be working. I followed all the steps in the OP. I set the offset to +0.005v then I set the CPU ratio at 33 and kept upping it until I got to about 4.3 then it would blue screen before 5 minute so I upped the turbo boost voltage. After I get to 4.5ghz It keeps blue screening and I keep upping the turbo boost voltage but it doesn't effect the voltage at all no matter how high I upped the turbo boost voltage. It will only stay at 1.328, It won't go any higher than that at all. Am I suppose to adjust the offset as well?


leave turbo alone and raise offset


----------



## Fizics

it seems like its the UEFI when i enter a higher than 38 multiplier it gives me the error invalid value and automatically reverts back to 38 before i reboot. it switches back as soon as i click outside the value box. also when i try to enter maximum voltages of 10000 it automatically reverts them to 500 again giving me the same error on the lower right corner of the screen. Any Ideas? would it be a Bad CPU possibly a bad motherboard?


----------



## tkoreaper

Hey guys, quick question... If I'm following the guide, is there ever a time that I should mess with my RAM voltage?

I am currently up to 4.7 on my 3570k and on my way there I was getting BSODs until I bumped my vcore up to +90 after seeing several others with that at 4.7. My CPU temps don't go over 80c after 5 minutes in prime and the vcore stays around 1.25v, but when I attempt to play a game that is both cpu and graphic intensive the game crashes after only playing for about a minute. Any idea what's causing this?


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fizics*
> 
> it seems like its the UEFI when i enter a higher than 38 multiplier it gives me the error invalid value and automatically reverts back to 38 before i reboot. it switches back as soon as i click outside the value box. also when i try to enter maximum voltages of 10000 it automatically reverts them to 500 again giving me the same error on the lower right corner of the screen. Any Ideas? would it be a Bad CPU possibly a bad motherboard?


Is this the UEFI that came with your mobo, or have you updated? BTW, what is your mobo?


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkoreaper*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question... If I'm following the guide, is there ever a time that I should mess with my RAM voltage?
> I am currently up to 4.7 on my 3570k and on my way there I was getting BSODs until I bumped my vcore up to +90 after seeing several others with that at 4.7. My CPU temps don't go over 80c after 5 minutes in prime and the vcore stays around 1.25v, but when I attempt to play a game that is both cpu and graphic intensive the game crashes after only playing for about a minute. Any idea what's causing this?


If you can play the games when your settings are at default, then the fact that you are getting crashes while playing games with your system OCed indicates that your system is not stable. I cannot tell from your post how long you are running prime.


----------



## tkoreaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> If you can play the games when your settings are at default, then the fact that you are getting crashes while playing games with your system OCed indicates that your system is not stable. I cannot tell from your post how long you are running prime.


I will double check that the game doesn't crash at stock settings and get back to you.


----------



## tkoreaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> If you can play the games when your settings are at default, then the fact that you are getting crashes while playing games with your system OCed indicates that your system is not stable. I cannot tell from your post how long you are running prime.


The game is stable when running at stock settings. The fact that my game crashes when I go back to my 4.7 settings suggests that the OC is unstable which, according to the guide, I should increase my turbo boost or adjust my CPU PLL. I guess my questions are this... If I continue increasing my turbo boost, at what point is it too much? And what are some common desirable PLL changes?


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkoreaper*
> 
> The game is stable when running at stock settings. The fact that my game crashes when I go back to my 4.7 settings suggests that the OC is unstable which, according to the guide, I should increase my turbo boost or adjust my CPU PLL. I guess my questions are this... If I continue increasing my turbo boost, at what point is it too much? And what are some common desirable PLL changes?


First, where do I locate your system specs? I never did learn that on this forum. I always just put mine in my sig. I know there's another way to post your specs.

What happens if you step down to say 4.6GHz, just lower your mult, leave everything else as it, can you play the games without crashing? Do you need to go to 4.5, 4.4, whatever? Whenever I've overclocked, I always look for what my chip and mobo will give me easily. In my z68 system as listed in my sig, I got it to 4.5GHz very quickly, and no matter what i did, it would BSOD or crash or freeze or whatever if I went up to 4.6. Personally, I was ecstatic that I got to 4.5GHz, and I wanted a stable system, so I stopped there. Plus, under full load running Prime95, I rarely reached or exceeded core temps of 70. And that's on air. So I'm content with 4.5 Also, I simply do not have the time to try every imaginable tweak to bump it up a bit.

Which brings me to one other question, how long do you run prime?

Good luck.

marty


----------



## tkoreaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> First, where do I locate your system specs? I never did learn that on this forum. I always just put mine in my sig. I know there's another way to post your specs.
> What happens if you step down to say 4.6GHz, just lower your mult, leave everything else as it, can you play the games without crashing? Do you need to go to 4.5, 4.4, whatever? Whenever I've overclocked, I always look for what my chip and mobo will give me easily. In my z68 system as listed in my sig, I got it to 4.5GHz very quickly, and no matter what i did, it would BSOD or crash or freeze or whatever if I went up to 4.6. Personally, I was ecstatic that I got to 4.5GHz, and I wanted a stable system, so I stopped there. Plus, under full load running Prime95, I rarely reached or exceeded core temps of 70. And that's on air. So I'm content with 4.5 Also, I simply do not have the time to try every imaginable tweak to bump it up a bit.
> Which brings me to one other question, how long do you run prime?
> Good luck.
> marty


The issues I was having were rather strange. I started over and went with trying to get 4.5 stable. The odd thing is that I'd bump up my turbo boost voltage until my system would boot which was around .59v and a 5 minute prime test would pass, however some programs still refused to run such as my catalyst control panel. So I bumped it even further to .70v and everything is working now.

When I was at 4.7 I had the same issues and my turbo was set to .90v... I didn't try adjusting it any higher because I don't know how much is too much so I thought I'd ask first. I'm confident that I have 4.5 stable and would like to push beyond that. I am bottle necked by the CPU in my game and would like to try to push it a little further to relieve some of that if possible, that's why I was at 4.7 to start with.

My specs are:
Corsair HX750W PSU
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Mobo
Intel i5-3570k CPU
16 GB of DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance RAM
Corsair H100i CPU Cooler
All in a HAF X Case


----------



## tootercomputer

tkoreaper, a five minute prime test is pretty short. Now I'm not one to rune prime for 24 hours like some advocate here, but I'll run it for up to 3 hours. I have found that prime95, or OCT, will fail well after 5 minutes. Plus, I should add that the first benchmark test I run is always memtest to ensure that my memory is stable at default speeds.

When you say: "I am _bottle necked_ (italics added) by the CPU in my game and would like to try to push it a little further to relieve some of that if possible, that's why I was at 4.7 to start with".

Are you an on-line gamer? Cause I know that every last tweak matters in on-line gaming, even though I've never partaken. In any case, if you are looking for every possible speed tweak, then perhaps make sure you are stable on prime for at least an hour or two at 4.5 and then try 4.6, get stable, then keep going. Perhaps you might want to look at what they call the 5.0 OC club or something like that here at OC.net, folks that report reaching 5.0GHz or above and verify it I think with a cpu-z screen shot. Anyway, those are the folks that have tweaked this or that and attained those high speeds. You could check out how they did it. But it still depends on individual chips and various mobo idiosyncrasies. I know I probably could get my system running faster than 4.5GHz, but I have no compelling reason to push it there other than the satisfaction of knowing I can do so.

I still have a Gigabyte DS3 with a c2d e6600. At one point, I had it OCed to 3.35GHz, but my voltages were all high, and even with a Tuniq tower as my HSF, I had somewhat higher temps. Plus, it was never 100% stable. But when I dropped it to 3.2GHz (8 X 400), the system was rock solid stable, minimal bumps in voltages and the like, and it's been stable like that for four years now. For any OC, I always look for that "sweet spot" of speed + stability.

Good luck and happy holidays.

Also, one other thought, you have 16G of ram. Is that 4 X 4, or 8 X 2? If the former, what happens if you just run 4 X 2?

marty


----------



## tkoreaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> tkoreaper, a five minute prime test is pretty short. Now I'm not one to rune prime for 24 hours like some advocate here, but I'll run it for up to 3 hours. I have found that prime95, or OCT, will fail well after 5 minutes. Plus, I should add that the first benchmark test I run is always memtest to ensure that my memory is stable at default speeds.
> When you say: "I am _bottle necked_ (italics added) by the CPU in my game and would like to try to push it a little further to relieve some of that if possible, that's why I was at 4.7 to start with".
> Are you an on-line gamer? Cause I know that every last tweak matters in on-line gaming, even though I've never partaken. In any case, if you are looking for every possible speed tweak, then perhaps make sure you are stable on prime for at least an hour or two at 4.5 and then try 4.6, get stable, then keep going. Perhaps you might want to look at what they call the 5.0 OC club or something like that here at OC.net, folks that report reaching 5.0GHz or above and verify it I think with a cpu-z screen shot. Anyway, those are the folks that have tweaked this or that and attained those high speeds. You could check out how they did it. But it still depends on individual chips and various mobo idiosyncrasies. I know I probably could get my system running faster than 4.5GHz, but I have no compelling reason to push it there other than the satisfaction of knowing I can do so.
> I still have a Gigabyte DS3 with a c2d e6600. At one point, I had it OCed to 3.35GHz, but my voltages were all high, and even with a Tuniq tower as my HSF, I had somewhat higher temps. Plus, it was never 100% stable. But when I dropped it to 3.2GHz (8 X 400), the system was rock solid stable, minimal bumps in voltages and the like, and it's been stable like that for four years now. For any OC, I always look for that "sweet spot" of speed + stability.
> Good luck and happy holidays.
> Also, one other thought, you have 16G of ram. Is that 4 X 4, or 8 X 2? If the former, what happens if you just run 4 X 2?
> marty


It is an online game, Planetside 2 in fact. As far as RAM is concerned, I use 2x8.


----------



## tkoreaper

Changing the Offset isn't mentioned in a guide yet I'm seeing people talk about raising it, when should I raise this? And, again, how much is too much turbo voltage???


----------



## spidey81

@tkoreaper

What is the core voltage according to CPU-Z while running at load. Also, P95 runs tests in 5 min intervals (if you have it set up as the OP describes). The even intervals (2nd,4th,6th etc) run hotter than the odd intervals. I'd recommend running at least 10 min and preferrably 20 min to get a better indication of stability and temperatures.

Your doing things right for the most part. I don't remember what you said your LLC was set at but I have my best luck running it at setting 2. 1 tends to put too much voltage at load to the cpu. If you're leaving it on auto or 5 then that's probably why you're needing to set your turbo voltage so high. I have my 2700k running at 4.8 24/7 with 1.33 volts (some run lower some run higher) with my offset at around -.030 and turbo at +.012 and LLC of 2. It doesn't matter so much what you set your turbo/offset at as much as what your load voltage is (cpu-z reading). That's what you want to go off of and adjust the turbo/offset accordingly. A negative offset gives you lower than stock idle voltages.

I'm still learning myself, and am getting more and more experience daily. I have a hard time settling on a overclock, always think I can get more or do better!


----------



## tkoreaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> @tkoreaper
> What is the core voltage according to CPU-Z while running at load. Also, P95 runs tests in 5 min intervals (if you have it set up as the OP describes). The even intervals (2nd,4th,6th etc) run hotter than the odd intervals. I'd recommend running at least 10 min and preferrably 20 min to get a better indication of stability and temperatures.
> Your doing things right for the most part. I don't remember what you said your LLC was set at but I have my best luck running it at setting 2. 1 tends to put too much voltage at load to the cpu. If you're leaving it on auto or 5 then that's probably why you're needing to set your turbo voltage so high. I have my 2700k running at 4.8 24/7 with 1.33 volts (some run lower some run higher) with my offset at around -.030 and turbo at +.012 and LLC of 2. It doesn't matter so much what you set your turbo/offset at as much as what your load voltage is (cpu-z reading). That's what you want to go off of and adjust the turbo/offset accordingly. A negative offset gives you lower than stock idle voltages.
> I'm still learning myself, and am getting more and more experience daily. I have a hard time settling on a overclock, always think I can get more or do better!


Thanks for the reply. I'm at 4.7 at the moment and ran a quick 5 minute test. My temps were reaching 90-100 which is high, I'd like them to be at 90 or lower. My LLC is set to 3 I believe, but I will try 2. My offset is still set to the .005v and the highest my voltage got during the tests was 1.456. My turbo boost is set to +.203v... I'm not sure if that is considered high or not.

EDIT: I switched to LLC 2 and it seems to be more stable, but it's running hotter and my voltage is getting pretty high. Nothing else was changed. My temps peaked at 105 with core 0 reaching a max of 95. My voltage would go between 1.42 and 1.48, but it did peak at 1.496 at one point which is close to the 1.5 limit in the guide. I'm going to lower my turbo now since i changed my LLC and see what happens.


----------



## spidey81

If you're seeing 90-100 within 5 min then you've got trouble. You're voltage/clocks are too high for your cooling capacity. Not to mention that 1.45 is really high for your clocks. I've seen quite a few oc's on these forums and not many chips are so bad as to need 1.45 to hit 4.7. That is most likely the source of your high temps.

try backing off your turbo to about .120 with level 2 LLC. That should give you a stable clock and reduce your voltage and therefore temps drastically. Also, make sure and run P95 at LEAST 10 min if temps are good in the first part of the test. The temps you're seeing within 5 min will increase 5 to 10 C from where they are. I know the guide says a quick 5 minute test to see if the oc is somewhat stable. However, that's just a quick check and won't guarantee complete stability under load in real life scenarios.

Personally, I try to stay away from voltages from 1.45 to 1.5 cause I'm a bit paranoid about degradation of the CPU. When I tried voltages over 1.4 my temps went nuts, even with the custom loop I have. Some chips just behave differently with different volts. My sweet spot seems to be right around 4.8. I can get that with decent voltage and pretty good temps. It just takes some time/patience/experimentation to zero in on the best clock/voltage for your CPU.

You may also try reseating your heatsink to make sure that you've got good contact. The pea/grain of rice method seem to be the best when applying thermal paste. I recently did that myself and got it running a couple degrees cooler. Here's a good video showing why it's better than spreading the paste over the CPU. By the way, what cooler are you running? Don't remember what you said you had.


----------



## tkoreaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> If you're seeing 90-100 within 5 min then you've got trouble. You're voltage/clocks are too high for your cooling capacity. Not to mention that 1.45 is really high for your clocks. I've seen quite a few oc's on these forums and not many chips are so bad as to need 1.45 to hit 4.7. That is most likely the source of your high temps.
> try backing off your turbo to about .120 with level 2 LLC. That should give you a stable clock and reduce your voltage and therefore temps drastically. Also, make sure and run P95 at LEAST 10 min if temps are good in the first part of the test. The temps you're seeing within 5 min will increase 5 to 10 C from where they are. I know the guide says a quick 5 minute test to see if the oc is somewhat stable. However, that's just a quick check and won't guarantee complete stability under load in real life scenarios.
> Personally, I try to stay away from voltages from 1.45 to 1.5 cause I'm a bit paranoid about degradation of the CPU. When I tried voltages over 1.4 my temps went nuts, even with the custom loop I have. Some chips just behave differently with different volts. My sweet spot seems to be right around 4.8. I can get that with decent voltage and pretty good temps. It just takes some time/patience/experimentation to zero in on the best clock/voltage for your CPU.
> You may also try reseating your heatsink to make sure that you've got good contact. The pea/grain of rice method seem to be the best when applying thermal paste. I recently did that myself and got it running a couple degrees cooler. Here's a good video showing why it's better than spreading the paste over the CPU. By the way, what cooler are you running? Don't remember what you said you had.


Those temps and voltage were after a 10 minute test. My computer refuses to boot to windows when my turbo is too low which is why it ends up being so high. Should I try adjusting the PLL?


----------



## Fizics

yes its the UEFI that came with the motherboard i did get AsRock to send me an updated CMOS chip to support Ivy bridge is there an update to the UEFI i need to download as well? The system is the one in my Sig, so P67 Fatal1ty Performance


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkoreaper*
> 
> Those temps and voltage were after a 10 minute test. My computer refuses to boot to windows when my turbo is too low which is why it ends up being so high. Should I try adjusting the PLL?


If you go to page 159 of this thread, you will see several postings by Lucky23, and one of them includes all of his settings. Now that's for a mobo like mine. But if you read the actual posting where he shows his settings (there are a series of screenshots of his UEFI), he passes on what IMHO is some sage advice about overclocking these motherboards. One suggestion in particular is to simply leave turbo voltage at auto. Good luck. Time for me to wrap packages.

marty


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkoreaper*
> 
> Those temps and voltage were after a 10 minute test. My computer refuses to boot to windows when my turbo is too low which is why it ends up being so high. Should I try adjusting the PLL?


What is your ram voltage at? I've read before that the VTT setting and your RAM should be within 0.5 of each other for best stability. You can try raising your PLL as well. But do one first and then the other.

Edit: That is a good suggestion with the auto on the turbo. Try that and see where your voltage is or see if it even boots with that.


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fizics*
> 
> yes its the UEFI that came with the motherboard i did get AsRock to send me an updated CMOS chip to support Ivy bridge is there an update to the UEFI i need to download as well? The system is the one in my Sig, so P67 Fatal1ty Performance


I am not familiar with the P67 chipset, so I'm at a bit of a loss here. Is there a forum here at overclock.net for the p67 chipsets? But to hazard a guess, is there an updated uefi/bios for ivy bridge chips? There might be, you would have to check with ASRock.

Way back when, I built an AMD system with a venice cpu, and it worked only marginally until I flashed a new bios, and then it worked fine.

Sorry I cannot be of more help.

marty


----------



## tkoreaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> What is your ram voltage at? I've read before that the VTT setting and your RAM should be within 0.5 of each other for best stability. You can try raising your PLL as well. But do one first and then the other.
> Edit: That is a good suggestion with the auto on the turbo. Try that and see where your voltage is or see if it even boots with that.


At 4.7 I tried it with Turbo on auto and only adjusting the offset. At the lowest levels of offset it refused to boot at all and everything from then on was unstable... I got up to .170 on my offset before I gave up. P95 either refuses to stay open or it produces an error on its worker #2. I stopped adding offset because my voltage was up to 1.45 and you mentioned it shouldn't be that high to get 4.7. I tried adjusting my PLL up and down with no change in effect, I tried changing to level 3 and that allowed me to adjust the offset higher, but I was still having unstable issues.

To answer your question about my VTT/RAM voltage, my RAM is stock at 1.5v... the VTT was on auto and much lower so I bumped it up to be within .05v like you said.

I don't know what else there is that I can do. I followed the guide exactly as it says, but I'm just not getting stable results. I'm not sure if it matters, but the values in my short and long durations are 500, I typed in 10000 in each of them like the guide suggested and they all changed to 500 upon pressing enter. I've noticed screenshots from other people where their values are different.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Maybe your CPU cant do 4.7GHz.... Try 4.5/4.6... My CPU uses 1.18v for 4.5GHz but for 4.6 it needs 1.23v and 1.29v for 4.7 so you see the huge voltage jumps for each 100MHz.
Also try not to OC the ram and the CPU at the same time let the ram stock and test the CPU alone. Make sure the Cooler is making good contact, and watch those temps try to keep it under 80/85ºc


----------



## spidey81

Merry Christmas everyone!!









@tkoreaper
After looking at your system specs, I'm afraid CyGnus may be right. Looks like you lost the silicon lottery and got a chip with a really poorly seated IHS. The only way you'd be able to achieve a stable OC in the 4.7 range is by delidding. I'm not necessarily recommending this, but it's an option if you're really wanting to push your chip. Try dialing it back and find your "sweet spot". Like he said, try a more conservative OC that's stable and go up from there. Each chip has it's own "personality" and you'll just have to see where yours is happy at.


----------



## Jpmboy

Tooter - thanks for the reply... 1.65V. I have just put in a pair of kingston hyperX 2133 8G sticks and was able to get the recommended timings manually @ 1.6V. So far so good.

*Anybody know what the Auxillary temperature reading on an AsRock E3G3 board (using HWmon64, or Open HardwareMonitor) is actually the temperature of??*
jpmboy

PS: i have a 4x4G GSkill 1600 1.5V kit to sell....


----------



## tkoreaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tkoreaper
> After looking at your system specs, I'm afraid CyGnus may be right. Looks like you lost the silicon lottery and got a chip with a really poorly seated IHS. The only way you'd be able to achieve a stable OC in the 4.7 range is by delidding. I'm not necessarily recommending this, but it's an option if you're really wanting to push your chip. Try dialing it back and find your "sweet spot". Like he said, try a more conservative OC that's stable and go up from there. Each chip has it's own "personality" and you'll just have to see where yours is happy at.


What about at 4.5? My programs still crash after a little bit... any idea what the culprit could be?


----------



## spidey81

What are your temps at 4.5? Have you tried a mem test to verify your ram is working properly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmanstasiu

Watching Flight while I wait for my 2600k to finish the 3-hour 4.7Ghz bronze test


----------



## tkoreaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> What are your temps at 4.5? Have you tried a mem test to verify your ram is working properly.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Solved my problems by dropping my turbo by 1 and upping my offset by 1 and setting all my RAM stuff to auto, not sure exactly which one fixed it.


----------



## thisisvv

Thanks for this great guide i just did the green overclocking and multiplier was coming to 44 for following result

Set the CPU multiplier to 44. (Unless you got a perfect chip, then the computer will not boot for a couple of these multipliers.)
Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Voltage to +0.004v.

Attached screen shot with 10 min prime running....looks good???

cpu.jpg 544k .jpg file


----------



## nvidiaftw12

So far, yeah. Should be able to get a lower voltage though. Or a better clock.


----------



## thisisvv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> So far, yeah. Should be able to get a lower voltage though. Or a better clock.


also i am on water cooling overclocking would not help me with what i do was just testing water... it tried 50 but PC didnt booted up.....so i went to 44 .....havent changed any offset etc anything....any suggested settings....
i just did with 46 and system temp is 59 for 10 min and CPU core voltage is around 1.28 good bad??

V


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Your temps are fine, I would just keep pushing up the multi by 1 until it fails in prime in the first 10 minutes, then back down one notch. Test there, and hopefully, if it is stable it will run prime for a full 12 hours or more without crashing.


----------



## [CyGnus]

thisisvv give turbo 0.004v just for it to not be on Auto, try an offset of 1.20 that will give you something like 1.24/1.25v wit LLC 100% and try those 4600, every CPU is diferent but 1.28v for 4.6GHz is not too bad


----------



## Intrexion

I build my new system earlier this week consisting of a ASRock Z77 Extreme4 and a 3570k.

Began overclocking yesterday and came to this result quite fast with the help of this guide:


(CoreTemp min temps are lower because I didn't start RealTemp untill I started Prime95)

Idle:


What do you guys think? I'm using a Corsair H60.

Offset is on 0,150v Turbo is on 0,004v and the rest of the settings are like the guide says.

I tried to push it further, but I had to add alot more voltage for it to boot and I'm not sure if thats harmfull in any kind of way.. (coming from an Asus P5K and Q6600 overclocking seems different).


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intrexion*
> 
> I build my new system earlier this week consisting of a ASRock Z77 Extreme4 and a 3570k.
> Began overclocking yesterday and came to this result quite fast with the help of this guide:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (CoreTemp min temps are lower because I didn't start RealTemp untill I started Prime95)
> Idle:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm using a Corsair H60.
> I tried to push it further, but I had to add alot more voltage for it to boot and I'm not sure if thats harmfull in any kind of way.. (coming from an Asus P5K and Q6600 overclocking seems different).


thats a very nice oc you have there at 4.7ghz, temp and vcore wise,
should be no problem at all running it,
what vcore do you need to make 4.8ghz run?
you prolly run into (to) high temps before "max" vcore..
load temps are more important then idle..


----------



## Intrexion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thats a very nice oc you have there at 4.7ghz, temp and vcore wise,
> should be no problem at all running it,
> what vcore do you need to make 4.8ghz run?
> you prolly run into (to) high temps before "max" vcore..


I have to put my offset to ~0.180v iirc for it to boot (and run stable in Prime95).

I can actually get to a stable 4,4GHz with stock Vcore.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intrexion*
> 
> I have to put my offset to ~0.180v iirc for it to boot (and run stable in Prime95).
> I can actually get to a stable 4,4GHz with stock Vcore.


just looking through some old notes,
i needed offset 0.160V for 4.8ghz..
i thought, but thats personal, that was to much..

i saw feniks using offset's with very high oc's, 4.9-5.0ghz
like 0.2, 0.3V offset, and he ran into trouble with it,
not sure where the "limit" is for using offset with higher oc's,
guess you have to try, and decide yourself if it runs smooth that way,
just keep a eye on temps when you do


----------



## Intrexion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> just looking through some old notes,
> i needed offset 0.160V for 4.8ghz..
> i thought, but thats personal, that was to much..
> i saw feniks using offset's with very high oc's, 4.9-5.0ghz
> like 0.2, 0.3V offset, and he ran into trouble with it,
> not sure where the "limit" is for using offset with higher oc's,
> guess you have to try, and decide yourself if it runs smooth that way,
> just keep a eye on temps when you do


I booted with 4,8GHz @ 0.150v offset but alot of apps just ' stopped working' on boot. I'm now on 4,8GHz @ 0,160v and that seems to work fine.. I'll run Prime95 for a bit

EDIT: Well that didn't last long.. 0x3B BSOD error after a couple of minutes in Prime95.

I think I'll stick to 4,7GHz @ 0,150v offset for now, don't want to harm my new system too much ;p


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intrexion*
> 
> I booted with 4,8GHz @ 0.150v offset but alot of apps just ' stopped working' on boot. I'm now on 4,8GHz @ 0,160v and that seems to work fine.. I'll run Prime95 for a bit
> EDIT: Well that didn't last long.. 0x3B BSOD error after a couple of minutes in Prime95.
> I think I'll stick to 4,7GHz @ 0,150v offset for now, don't want to harm my new system too much ;p


0x3B = increase vcore

you wont notice a very big difference between 4.7 and 4.8ghz oc
with normal daily usage, 4.7ghz is a great oc,
i can run 4.8ghz with 1.420V vcore, but settled for 4646mhz, 1.310V vcore, or 0.045V offset


----------



## Intrexion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> you wont notice a very big difference between 4.7 and 4.8ghz oc
> with normal daily usage, 4.7ghz is a great oc,
> i can run 4.8ghz with 1.420V vcore, but settled for 4646mhz, 1.310V vcore, or 0.045V offset


How is 1.310v a 0.045V offset for you? Im on 0.150v offset and get 1.288v max according to CPU-Z


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intrexion*
> 
> How is 1.310v a 0.045V offset for you? Im on 0.150v offset and get 1.288v max according to CPU-Z


for example,

coretemp shows VID is 1.2560V, my offset in bios is 0.045V, CPU-Z shows 1.308V vcore,
its a little off, but thats normal..lol, i know it is so..

hah, just noticed your Dutch too..lol. hoi, Emmen hier ..lol


----------



## Intrexion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> for example,
> 
> coretemp shows VID is 1.2560V, my offset in bios is 0.045V, CPU-Z shows 1.308V vcore,
> its a little off, but thats normal..lol, i know it is so..


I understand that, but my offset is three times as much (0.045v vs 0.150v) yet my vcore and VID are lower..??


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intrexion*
> 
> I understand that, but my offset is three times as much (0.045v vs 0.150v) yet my vcore and VID are lower..??


its not about lower, its about the difference between vid and vcore needed to make a oc stable,
your pic on the other page shows, 4.7ghz, vid 1.1859, vcore 1.288, makes 0.1021V offset ..at least,
in your case you used 0.150V to make it stable, ive set my Load Line Calibration to Turbo on my mobo,
gives a bit vdroop, which you want, im not sure whats it called on yours, im in the wrong thread anyways ..lol


----------



## Intrexion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> its not about lower, its about the difference between vid and vcore needed to make a oc stable,
> your pic on the other page shows, 4.7ghz, vid 1.1859, vcore 1.288, makes 0.1021V offset ..at least,
> in your case you used 0.150V to make it stable, ive set my Load Line Calibration to Turbo on my mobo,
> gives a bit vdroop, which you want, im not sure whats it called on yours, im in the wrong thread anyways ..lol


Alright haha.

In theory 0.100V offset should be enough then? Changed it to 0.120v instead of 0.150v and it boots fine, have to see if its stable


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intrexion*
> 
> Alright haha.
> In theory 0.100V offset should be enough then? Changed it to 0.120v instead of 0.150v and it boots fine, have to see if its stable


i think so yes, its trial and error, when i found my stable offset, i upped it some more, 1 or 2 notches, so i never have to look back,
in your case temps would drop some more too, thats always a good thing








you could alos try lower CPU PLL, to shave off (maybe) another few degrees,
and make your oc more stable in most cases, 1.8 is the default voltage,
some go as low as 1.5V, ive used 1.65-1.75V most of the time..

again, i dont know asrock mobo's, so it could be called different,
but the others here know for sure, same with the LLC setting Turbo,
other mobos use % settings for it


----------



## sonnhy

Hi all!
I'm using Intel i5 3570k at stock clock. If i want to get to 4.2ghz effortlessly can i use the Load Optimized CPU OC Setting? Or that is totally not worth also if it's a low overclock like i want?


----------



## spidey81

I haven't had any experience with Ivy Bridge, but that should be more than attainable. However, I'd follow the guide in the OP. The auto oc tools are sloppy at best. It will up voltage more than needed to "guarantee" stability. I don't see any reason why 4.2 wouldn't be within reach at or near stock voltages.

Very basically, adjust your all core multiplier to 4.2, put turbo to +0.004, set your cpu voltage to offset, leave it at +0.005. There's also several settings you'll want to disable. I can't think of them off the top of my head though. And hey, don't do ALL the work for ya!









edit: One more thing, make sure your cpu LLC isn't set to 1. Use 2 or 3 for best results. And make sure to test with P95 as stated in the OP or also check out the sandy stable club to guarantee extreme stability. They've posted different ways to test with P95 and also recommend 12 to 15 hours to prove rock solid stable overclocks.


----------



## Intrexion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonnhy*
> 
> Hi all!
> I'm using Intel i5 3570k at stock clock. If i want to get to 4.2ghz effortlessly can i use the Load Optimized CPU OC Setting? Or that is totally not worth also if it's a low overclock like i want?


That should be fine. I was able to hit 4.4GHz with all voltages on auto easily.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

It is not really "fine", the auto OC settings set the Load Line Calibration at Level 1 which creates a much higher voltage than needed to attain 4.2ghz. You can hit 4.2ghz on most 3570Ks on stock voltages and the VDroop is no where near as bad to need Level 1 settings. I run Level 4 and my 4.2ghz OC is completely stable after 15 passes of Intel Burn Test at Max Stress.

At the least, load up the auto settings for 4.2 ghz and then go change the Load Line Calibration down to at least Level 3. My temperatures dropped by almost 10C after going from running the auto 4.2ghz OC to doing it manually with the information in this guide.


----------



## crazyyyk

Where can I found LLC Levels with multimeter on the latest bios for ASRock z77 extreme4?


----------



## TimRobbins

I just now started to overclock the same i5 3570k and have gone an hour error-less with the OP settings at 4.4ghz without changing the stock voltages. Temperatures peaked around 62C. Considering I'm only running a 620w psu and a hefty OC gtx 670, I think 4.4 is amazing without adding power drain. Will probably stop at this speed and call it a success. Great guide and discussion here.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Anyone care to comment on what sort of voltage people expect a 2500k at 5200MHz to be?


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Anyone care to comment on what sort of voltage people expect a 2500k at 5200MHz to be?


Are you going to inform us?


----------



## spidey81

If the CPU-Z val in his sig is any suggestion I'd say he managed 5.2 with a mere 1.35...if I had to guess anyway!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tootercomputer*
> 
> Are you going to inform us?


It was a question.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> If the CPU-Z val in his sig is any suggestion I'd say he managed 5.2 with a mere 1.35...if I had to guess anyway!


CPU-Z can never be trusted for reading voltages, the CPU passes 24hr stress tests at 1.44v when at 4800MHz, 1.52v when at 5100MHz, but i have yet to get it stable at 5200Mhz, i suspect 1.58v+ will be needed. Every chip different of course, but was just wondering if anyone had any ideas.


----------



## ChilledGrease

HELP!!!!!!!!

Ok, so I followed the guide, and got up to 4.5Ghz on my i5 3570k in an Asrock z77 extreme6. It ran the prime95 test just fine, but when I tried to run 3dmark or battlefield 3, they would hang the system. I increased the turbo voltage by one step, and same problem. Then I saw that I hadn't updated the BIOS, so I downloaded the update, closed all my programs, and started running it. It got through a few things it seems, then stopped responding and windows shut it down. Now when I start my computer I all the fans whir up, but I get nothing but a black screen. The Dr. Debug screen on the motherboard says "f2" which apparently means recovery process started, but that's it, nothing happens. I have a feeling I've seriously screwed something up here. Have I destroyed my system?

EDIT: I pressed the reset button on the motherboard, and the clr cmos button, and now after saying 4F, the mobo says d0, which means "CPU initialization error" on a scale of 1 to 10, how ****ed am I?


----------



## spidey81

@HuwSharpe
In all seriousness, are you just shooting for a benchmark? Or are you looking for 24/7 clocks. I'm not sure if even your noctua is up for the task of cooling over 1.5 reliably. Not to mention the degredation you'll get if you push that or higher volts for too long. If you don't mind me asking, what are your temps at 5.1 under P95. And also, just curious what settings you're using in P95.


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChilledGrease*
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!
> Ok, so I followed the guide, and got up to 4.5Ghz on my i5 3570k in an Asrock z77 extreme6. It ran the prime95 test just fine, but when I tried to run 3dmark or battlefield 3, they would hang the system. I increased the turbo voltage by one step, and same problem. Then I saw that I hadn't updated the BIOS, so I downloaded the update, closed all my programs, and started running it. It got through a few things it seems, then stopped responding and windows shut it down. Now when I start my computer I all the fans whir up, but I get nothing but a black screen. The Dr. Debug screen on the motherboard says "f2" which apparently means recovery process started, but that's it, nothing happens. I have a feeling I've seriously screwed something up here. Have I destroyed my system?


I'm assuming you've tried starting with the clear cmos switch on. If that doesn't get you into bios then try to pull the cmos battery for a good bit to make sure there is no charge going to your bios chip.

Also, you said your clocks passed P95. How long and with what settings? If you didn't do an extended stress test then you may not be as stable as you thought. Overclocking properly takes time and patience and loads upon loads of testing. I used the guide as an initial step in my testing and then used the Sandy Stable Club guide to be sure of rock solid stability.


----------



## ChilledGrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> I'm assuming you've tried starting with the clear cmos switch on. If that doesn't get you into bios then try to pull the cmos battery for a good bit to make sure there is no charge going to your bios chip.
> Also, you said your clocks passed P95. How long and with what settings? If you didn't do an extended stress test then you may not be as stable as you thought. Overclocking properly takes time and patience and loads upon loads of testing. I used the guide as an initial step in my testing and then used the Sandy Stable Club guide to be sure of rock solid stability.


I ran it for 1 hour on the settings OP recommended. Should I put the CMOS battery back in before I boot again?


----------



## ChilledGrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> I'm assuming you've tried starting with the clear cmos switch on. If that doesn't get you into bios then try to pull the cmos battery for a good bit to make sure there is no charge going to your bios chip.
> Also, you said your clocks passed P95. How long and with what settings? If you didn't do an extended stress test then you may not be as stable as you thought. Overclocking properly takes time and patience and loads upon loads of testing. I used the guide as an initial step in my testing and then used the Sandy Stable Club guide to be sure of rock solid stability.


What do you mean by starting with the clear cmos switch on? The fans turn off and the system reboots when I press it.


----------



## ChilledGrease

I took out the cmos battery for a few mins and put it back in, same deal. Mobo says 4f (DXE IPL is started) for a few seconds, then sticks on D0 (CPU initialization error) Does this mean either my cpu or motherboard is fried? I think I still am within the 30-day warranty for them both at the store I bought them at.


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChilledGrease*
> 
> What do you mean by starting with the clear cmos switch on? The fans turn off and the system reboots when I press it.


The cmos switch on the io port. Push it in and it will "click". Try to reboot and see if that gets you into the bios.


----------



## ChilledGrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> The cmos switch on the io port. Push it in and it will "click". Try to reboot and see if that gets you into the bios.


Nope, nothing. I'm seriously worried about that CPU initialization error. I might have a $200 paperweight on my hands


----------



## spidey81

Ok, have you taken the cpu out and checked for bent pins on the board? Also, try removing your cpu cooler and see if it will post. You won't harm the cpu. It has safeguards to shut itself down if it gets to it's thermal limits. Another test is to remove your graphics card and all but one stick of RAM and hook your monitor up to the mobo. You want to limit the possibilities of anything else causing any type of issues.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> @HuwSharpe
> In all seriousness, are you just shooting for a benchmark? Or are you looking for 24/7 clocks. I'm not sure if even your noctua is up for the task of cooling over 1.5 reliably. Not to mention the degredation you'll get if you push that or higher volts for too long. If you don't mind me asking, what are your temps at 5.1 under P95. And also, just curious what settings you're using in P95.


Why do most people overclock... because you can =) But yes, benchmarking reasons at the moment. Happy enough with 4800MHz for normal use, which is about the limits of the Noctua. Just pushing it to see how far it can go, so far at 5200MHz when running Prime95 it hits 95degrees, which is a little warmer than i would like, though i am not running it dual fan, but have several others in close proximity. Thank you for the interest anyway.


----------



## ChilledGrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Ok, have you taken the cpu out and checked for bent pins on the board? Also, try removing your cpu cooler and see if it will post. You won't harm the cpu. It has safeguards to shut itself down if it gets to it's thermal limits. Another test is to remove your graphics card and all but one stick of RAM and hook your monitor up to the mobo. You want to limit the possibilities of anything else causing any type of issues.


I took out the video card and hooked up the monitor to the mobo. Same thing. One of the RAM when alone causes the system to power cycle, displaying the message "F0" every other time, which means "Recovery condition triggered by firmware (auto recovery). The other stick of ram alone causes the same problem with the blank screen, 4F and D0 messages on the mobo. I took out the cooler and cpu, and all the pins on the mobo look fine, as well as the connectors on the cpu. When I powered it on without the cooler, either stick of RAM caused power cycling, while both sticks of ram caused the same 4F D0 problem.


----------



## spidey81

I understand the need for more out a chip! I've always been leery about pushing over 1.4 let alone 1.5. I guess I start seeing scary temps north of 1.4! But I haven't tried turning off HT either to see if that helps the temps. May be my next challenge!

Kinda waiting to upgrade my cpu block before I push it harder. My RASA is ok, but I know I can get around 5C better with a newer block. Right now with HT on and running 4.9 with around 1.4V I see 86C max temps with P95. Actually, disabling HT might just be an afternoon project today! I can get work done around the house while I'm stressing it! lol Wife will be thrilled!


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChilledGrease*
> 
> I took out the video card and hooked up the monitor to the mobo. Same thing. One of the RAM when alone causes the system to power cycle, displaying the message "F0" every other time, which means "Recovery condition triggered by firmware (auto recovery). The other stick of ram alone causes the same problem with the blank screen, 4F and D0 messages on the mobo. I took out the cooler and cpu, and all the pins on the mobo look fine, as well as the connectors on the cpu. When I powered it on without the cooler, either stick of RAM caused power cycling, while both sticks of ram caused the same 4F D0 problem.


Did you reset the clear cmos switch on io panel? That might be causing the power cycling. You may try using a different power supply if you have one. A failing PSU can give you any number of weird problems.

edit: I just did a google search for any of your codes in relation to an asrock mobo and found one where the particular board was shorting out on the case. May I suggest taking the board out of the case and setting it on a piece of cardboard with the cpu, one stick of ram, and the monitor hooked up and see if it posts.


----------



## ASUSfreak

sub'd


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> It was a question.


Never mind. Sorry.

I guess you experiment until you find out. It can vary from chip to chip. 5.1 is a nice OC on the 2500K. Hmm, I see you have that on a z77 mobo. I wonder if that makes any difference as well.

How are you cooling at a vcore of 1/4+? That's pretty high.

marty


----------



## TimRobbins

I have a dumb question. LLC should be set to where the voltage matches the BIOS voltage during load according to the OP. For example, I have offset voltage set to +0.005V, LLC on Level 3, and core ratio at 44. Under load in prime test core voltage stays put around 1.184-1.192v. However I can't find the base voltage in the BIOS, only the offset number. Anybody able to inform me? Using an Asrock z77 Extreme4 P2.70


----------



## wmblalock

I am curious too as to how to set LLC properly.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimRobbins*
> 
> I have a dumb question. LLC should be set to where the voltage matches the BIOS voltage during load according to the OP. For example, I have offset voltage set to +0.005V, LLC on Level 3, and core ratio at 44. Under load in prime test core voltage stays put around 1.184-1.192v. However I can't find the base voltage in the BIOS, only the offset number. Anybody able to inform me? Using an Asrock z77 Extreme4 P2.70


Set your CPU voltage to fixed mode
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmblalock*
> 
> I am curious too as to how to set LLC properly.


You have to experiment. Not sure if yours has levels or offset/fixed values, but for levels :

Level 1 is the highest (as stated in OP), with level 5 giving the least amount of voltage.

You set a certain [fixed] voltage in the BIOS, say 1.3v ; with vDroop, this might be 1.295 or 1.290. The goal with LLC (Load-line calibration, self-explanatory) is to "match" the 1.3v set in BIOS. For most people this is level 2 or 3


----------



## crazyyyk

When I OCing my 3570K to x44 its completely stable, I ran it about 12 hours in prime95 and everything was OK. But when I trying x45, prime95 crashes every time after 50 minutes on the same test, I increase offset and it crases again and again. I checked my RAM with memtest and it was no problem. What can it be? Should I keep increasing my vcore? May be it is problem with prime95?

ps sorry for my english


----------



## [CyGnus]

Or maybe its the limit on tour chip....


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimRobbins*
> 
> I have a dumb question. LLC should be set to where the voltage matches the BIOS voltage during load according to the OP. For example, I have offset voltage set to +0.005V, LLC on Level 3, and core ratio at 44. Under load in prime test core voltage stays put around 1.184-1.192v. However I can't find the base voltage in the BIOS, only the offset number. Anybody able to inform me? Using an Asrock z77 Extreme4 P2.70


In the older bios it was right next to offset but in the newer bios i believe its next to where you adjust the fans. Try another tab in bios

LLC level 3 is fine, Most people are running level 2 or 3


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyyyk*
> 
> When I OCing my 3570K to x44 its completely stable, I ran it about 12 hours in prime95 and everything was OK. But when I trying x45, prime95 crashes every time after 50 minutes on the same test, I increase offset and it crases again and again. I checked my RAM with memtest and it was no problem. What can it be? Should I keep increasing my vcore? May be it is problem with prime95?
> ps sorry for my english


Take some screen shots of your settings in bios so members can see whats going on. Also post you idle & full load voltages shown in CPU-z


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyyyk*
> 
> When I OCing my 3570K to x44 its completely stable, I ran it about 12 hours in prime95 and everything was OK. But when I trying x45, prime95 crashes every time after 50 minutes on the same test, I increase offset and it crases again and again. I checked my RAM with memtest and it was no problem. What can it be? Should I keep increasing my vcore? May be it is problem with prime95?
> ps sorry for my english


One way to tell is to purposely over volt it and see if u can pass that particular fft that it is failing on. So for instance if you are currently at 1.2v then try 1.3 or 1.35 if temps permit. If it works then it was vcore related. Go back to 1.2 and start increasing until you pass that fft for 15 minutes.


----------



## vasametropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> In the older bios it was right next to offset but in the newer bios i believe its next to where you adjust the fans. Try another tab in bios
> LLC level 3 is fine, Most people are running level 2 or 3


I have to second this question. I found my Vcore under H/W monitor, same mobo as the original question.

I have offset 0.005, turbo 0.004.

Vcore in bios says anywhere between 1.064 - 1.08. under load at 45 multiplier it's 1.2+ according to CPU-Z at either level 2 or 3.

That math does not add up no matter which way you slice it. I have no clue what LLC setting I should use.

Edit: Okay, so I'm dumb. Obviously it makes more sense to start at 33 to figure this out, so I did. Still, none of the levels get me the right reading in windows. I'll have 1.05 in bios, 1.08 under load. that's as close as i can get it, and that's Level 5 (0%) :S. I'm just thinking of throwing it on level 3 and calling it a day, or maybe just leaving it off. It doesn't seem to want to cooperate, that is unless i'm blatantly doing it wrong


----------



## wmblalock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasametropolis*
> 
> I have to second this question. I found my Vcore under H/W monitor, same mobo as the original question.
> I have offset 0.005, turbo 0.004.
> Vcore in bios says anywhere between 1.064 - 1.08. under load at 45 multiplier it's 1.2+ according to CPU-Z at either level 2 or 3.
> That math does not add up no matter which way you slice it. I have no clue what LLC setting I should use.
> Edit: Okay, so I'm dumb. Obviously it makes more sense to start at 33 to figure this out, so I did. Still, none of the levels get me the right reading in windows. I'll have 1.05 in bios, 1.08 under load. that's as close as i can get it, and that's Level 5 (0%) :S. I'm just thinking of throwing it on level 3 and calling it a day, or maybe just leaving it off. It doesn't seem to want to cooperate, that is unless i'm blatantly doing it wrong


I am in the same boat as you.
I can't seem to make any mathematical sense of the Vcore voltage when comparing what the bios shows, the offset I am using and then LLC just makes it even more confusing. Then it seems if I change from lets say Level 3 to Level 2 in the bios I get completely different voltage readings in windows and need to start trying to find my correct Vcore all over again. I've been googling around for quite a while trying to figure it out and I am pretty stumped. I wish someone could explain how exactly to set the LLC properly and how to make mathematical sense of the voltages when using offset! Then Turbo Boost voltage confuses me too, I have no idea when I am supposed to play with that. Overclocking my Core2Duo was so much simpler, lol. Just keep tuning the voltage until you get the lowest stable one and it was good. These new processors are pretty confusing.


----------



## spidey81

I'm not sure if I understand what you're asking. If you're using offset voltage then the board has several stages of voltage that it will apply depending on the clock speed that the cpu is running and the load it is under. If I'm not mistaken, your initial voltage reading in bios is accurate. About 1.08 at idle and 1.20 at load is not out of the ordinary. That is the way that offset/turbo is designed.

It sounds like in your edit that you set a fixed voltage. That would set the voltage at one spot regardless of cpu clock speed and load. Most of the overclocking tutorials use the offset/turbo method because you're not running a heavy voltage across the cpu at all times. Offset saves power and possibly life on your processor.


----------



## tr1xst3r

Used this guide with my 3770K and ASRock Z77 Extreme3 and I was able to hit 4.5 GHz stable.

I wasn't able to do so on my Z77-UD3H with numerous configurations but hit it easily with this motherboard.

Amazing guide, thanks.


----------



## makuab

I used your guide to overclock my 3570k, i chose the offset mode. The problem is that speedstep doesnt work, should it be working with all if those c states disabled? Should I just disable it?


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makuab*
> 
> I used your guide to overclock my 3570k, i chose the offset mode. The problem is that speedstep doesnt work, should it be working with all if those c states disabled? Should I just disable it?


Do you mean that it doesn't reduce the core speed in your monitoring software?


----------



## makuab

Ye
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Do you mean that it doesn't reduce the core speed in your monitoring software?


Yes, I dont see the multiplier drop in cpuz


----------



## spidey81

I had this happening to me a while back. Look in your Windows power settings under the advanced settings. Make sure your processor minimum setting is 0%.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makuab*
> 
> Ye
> Yes, I dont see the multiplier drop in cpuz


CPU-Z doesn't always show the correct voltage or the speed stepping. If you use ASRock ATXU you will see the speed stepping if enabled.


----------



## [CyGnus]

speed step should be disabled as C1E for power saving just use C3,C6 and C states on is enough


----------



## makuab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> speed step should be disabled as C1E for power saving just use C3,C6 and C states on is enough


Why? The guide says for offset that C3 C6 and C state should be disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> I had this happening to me a while back. Look in your Windows power settings under the advanced settings. Make sure your processor minimum setting is 0%.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks that did it for me.


----------



## [CyGnus]

if you disable c3,c6 and pstates your cpu will be always at the vcore you set it but if the cpu is idle there is no need for the that the reason is just power saving nothing more.


----------



## makuab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> if you disable c3,c6 and pstates your cpu will be always at the vcore you set it but if the cpu is idle there is no need for the that the reason is just power saving nothing more.


C6, C3, and C states are disabled, and when I idle the vcore drops to 0.992 - 1.032. I was just trying out speedstep for more power savings. I'm honestly getting confused.


----------



## [CyGnus]

well now we are 2 confused lol though i have those enabled and no problems with my oc so i am happy


----------



## makuab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> well now we are 2 confused lol though i have those enabled and no problems with my oc so i am happy


Do you have fixed or offset vcore?


----------



## [CyGnus]

offset and it works great


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makuab*
> 
> Why? The guide says for offset that C3 C6 and C state should be disabled.
> Thanks that did it for me.


You only need to disable C3 and C6 because these are what put the cpu into a deep sleep and could cause instability at idle. C-state support can be left on auto. You need C1E and Speedstep enabled to drop your multi.


----------



## slagtank

sweet guide thank you very much for posting it OP. Got my Asrock Z77 extreme4 + 3570k up to 4.6GHz could do 4.7 but my temps are hitting ~94C in prime. idk if ya wanna see pics, lemme know if ya do.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2634360


----------



## mookial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagtank*
> 
> sweet guide thank you very much for posting it OP. Got my Asrock Z77 extreme4 + 3570k up to 4.6GHz could do 4.7 but my temps are hitting ~94C in prime. idk if ya wanna see pics, lemme know if ya do.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2634360


Hey I have almost the exact specs as you and I can't seem to pass the test stable after 4.2... May I ask what settings your using? I try to run at 4.3 and keep failing -- increased my Speedstep vcore about 4 steps and still


----------



## mookial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagtank*
> 
> sweet guide thank you very much for posting it OP. Got my Asrock Z77 extreme4 + 3570k up to 4.6GHz could do 4.7 but my temps are hitting ~94C in prime. idk if ya wanna see pics, lemme know if ya do.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2634360


Hey I have almost the exact specs as you and I can't seem to pass the test stable after 4.2... May I ask what settings your using? I try to run at 4.3 and keep failing -- increased my Speedstep vcore about 4 steps and still


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mookial*
> 
> Hey I have almost the exact specs as you and I can't seem to pass the test stable after 4.2... May I ask what settings your using? I try to run at 4.3 and keep failing -- increased my Speedstep vcore about 4 steps and still


What voltage are you at for 4.2?


----------



## mookial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> What voltage are you at for 4.2?


I'm using 0.005 offset and 0.004 speed... According to HWMonitor min is 0.920 and max is 1.224


----------



## slagtank

Ok this might not be perfectly in order

CPU Ratio - Per Core
Spread Spectrum - Disabled
Turbo Boost - Disabled
Internal PLL - Disabled

*Voltage Configuration*

Power Saving Mode - Disabled
CPU Voltage - Offset Mode
Offset Voltage - +0.045
CPU Load Line Calibration - Level 1
IGPU Voltage - Auto (as was everything else after that, except for the parts changed if you used the guide.)


----------



## crazyyyk

Should I stay with 4500 and 90C in Lynx AVX? Or this temperature too hight?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I'm not sure if I got lucky or what, but I was able to maintain my 4.2ghz OC with a 0.05V under volt on the CPU. Max temps I see in IBT after 15 passes is 68C, which I am very happy with. IBT is completely stable btw.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> I'm not sure if I got lucky or what, but I was able to maintain my 4.2ghz OC with a 0.05V under volt on the CPU. Max temps I see in IBT after 15 passes is 68C, which I am very happy with. IBT is completely stable btw.


Very lucky. Now overclock that sucker


----------



## NCSUZoSo

4.2ghz is plenty for me right now and I prefer the lower temps over getting a few hundred more MHz









Not to mention gaming at 1920x1200, there would be very little change in any FPS in any game.

BTW I'm running my Load Line Calibration at Level 4, so almost no VDroop compensation.


----------



## makuab

3570k
4.3GHz
1.235 vcore 1.216 in Windows
Lvl 4 load line calibration
33-35C idle
77C hottest core during the largest iterations in Prime95

How did I do? Some people say hot is normal, others say my temps are too high.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makuab*
> 
> 3570k
> 4.3GHz
> 1.235 vcore 1.216 in Windows
> Lvl 4 load line calibration
> 33-35C idle
> 77C hottest core during the largest iterations in Prime95
> How did I do? Some people say hot is normal, others say my temps are too high.


That is pretty good for the voltage vs temp on air, but you shouldn't need that much voltage to push 4.3ghz. 4.3ghz is attainable for some on stock voltage and like I said in the previous page, I am running a slight under voltage on my setup with a 4.2ghz OC stable in IBT.


----------



## tr1xst3r

Right now I was able to keep my 3770K @ 4.5 GHz with 1.3v

Temperatures stay within the mid-high 70's under full load.

Thinking of possibly delidding my CPU or changing my thermal paste to liquid metal (using cooler master paste)


----------



## [CyGnus]

NCSUZoSo is not too bad for the 212 and that voltage i use the same voltage as you in my OC with the Antec 620 i have 66ºc in Prime 95


----------



## crazyyyk

Please, tell me, there is any difference between increasing LLC or increasing ATV? If my ATV set to AUTO and I need decrease my load voltage should I set lower LLC?


----------



## makuab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> That is pretty good for the voltage vs temp on air, but you shouldn't need that much voltage to push 4.3ghz. 4.3ghz is attainable for some on stock voltage and like I said in the previous page, I am running a slight under voltage on my setup with a 4.2ghz OC stable in IBT.


I've tried lower and it isn't stable.


----------



## BeastlyCugini

Excellent guide! Overclocked my 2500k to 4.5 ghz with an average core voltage around 1.288 (under load) and temps at 60c


----------



## Rydako

Thanks for the guide! So far I have gotten 4.6Ghz on my I5 3570K, with a Vcore of 1.312v-1.320v. I had to increase the Turbo boost Voltage to +0.45. Temps seem fine, usually sticking between high 60's to low 80's and maxing at 87C on the hottest core. Going at 40mins on prime95 and no issues so far, I'll keep an eye on it till it reaches an hour and then go to sleep and leave it going overnight..

Is the Voltage acceptable and safe for the clock speed? If everything is stable, do I have room to push further, or should I stick to 3.6ghz?

Again, thanks for the detailed guide.


----------



## mookial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rydako*
> 
> Thanks for the guide! So far I have gotten 4.6Ghz on my I5 3570K, with a Vcore of 1.312v-1.320v. I had to increase the Turbo boost Voltage to +0.45. Temps seem fine, usually sticking between high 60's to low 80's and maxing at 87C on the hottest core. Going at 40mins on prime95 and no issues so far, I'll keep an eye on it till it reaches an hour and then go to sleep and leave it going overnight..
> Is the Voltage acceptable and safe for the clock speed? If everything is stable, do I have room to push further, or should I stick to 3.6ghz?
> Again, thanks for the detailed guide.


What offset you using? I have the same processor and had issues with my Turbo voltage.


----------



## Rydako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mookial*
> 
> What offset you using? I have the same processor and had issues with my Turbo voltage.


Yep I'm using offset mode. I started out adjusting the normal offset voltage but I wasn't getting much luck, so I swapped to adjusting the turbo boost offset and keeping the normal offset at +0.005v. To be exact I had to increase the Turbo boost voltage to +0.047v to get an one hour test to run smoothly at 4.6Ghz. I have Cpu load-line calibration set to level 2.

I left prime95 running overnight and it seems after an hour and 50 minutes, one core failed. No BSODs or anything, just a rounding error. Will this impact general use? Since it was almost double the recommended running time, should I leave it or try upping the voltage a tad more?

Edit: Upped turbo voltage to the next one up and 10 minutes into the prime test I was hitting a max temp of 88c. Decided to down the clock speed to 4.5Ghz and decrease voltage to decrease temperatures. I downed Turbo voltage to 0.035 and will continue to decrease it until I fail a 10 minute test, then will increase it slowly doing one hour tests until I reach a stable voltage. I'll probably do longer tests once I get a voltage that is stable for an hour


----------



## mookial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rydako*
> 
> Yep I'm using offset mode. I started out adjusting the normal offset voltage but I wasn't getting much luck, so I swapped to adjusting the turbo boost offset and keeping the normal offset at +0.005v. To be exact I had to increase the Turbo boost voltage to +0.047v to get an one hour test to run smoothly at 4.6Ghz. I have Cpu load-line calibration set to level 2.
> I left prime95 running overnight and it seems after an hour and 50 minutes, one core failed. No BSODs or anything, just a rounding error. Will this impact general use? Since it was almost double the recommended running time, should I leave it or try upping the voltage a tad more?
> Edit: Upped turbo voltage to the next one up and 10 minutes into the prime test I was hitting a max temp of 88c. Decided to down the clock speed to 4.5Ghz and decrease voltage to decrease temperatures. I downed Turbo voltage to 0.035 and will continue to decrease it until I fail a 10 minute test, then will increase it slowly doing one hour tests until I reach a stable voltage. I'll probably do longer tests once I get a voltage that is stable for an hour


Thanks for the info. I left my offset at +0.005 and raise my turbo to +0.047, and currently running my stress test @ 4.5GHz with 1.288V. Max temps on blend are 81 on hottest core and 75 on lowest. Maybe a bit high for some people but I'm switching out my 212 EVO for an H100i in the coming weeks. I will post what I max out at in terms of temps / clock, once I finish testing. Also I might post back some info when I get my H100i if I don't forget =P

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2638922


----------



## Rydako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mookial*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I left my offset at +0.005 and raise my turbo to +0.047, and currently running my stress test @ 4.5GHz with 1.288V. Max temps on blend are 81 on hottest core and 75 on lowest. Maybe a bit high for some people but I'm switching out my 212 EVO for an H100i in the coming weeks. I will post what I max out at in terms of temps / clock, once I finish testing. Also I might post back some info when I get my H100i if I don't forget =P
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2638922


I wouldn't recommend just sticking to the voltages I used. Even though we have the same model, our chips most likely perform differently. Yours might require a lessor/higher voltage increase to get it stable at 4.6. The less voltage you can feed the chip with it being stable, the lower the temps will be and the longer the cpu will live. So it's a good idea to find the minimum voltage your chip will take while still being stable at the speed you want.

At the moment, I'm running at 4.5Ghz with a Turbo voltage of +0.012 (I think) and everything seems to be stable with a voltage of 1.272-1.280v been going for 44 Minutes with no errors yet. Hottest cores max temp at 82c. For me I'm making sure to stay below 86c, low 80's are perfectly safe for these Cpus.


----------



## mookial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rydako*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend just sticking to the voltages I used. Even though we have the same model, our chips most likely perform differently. Yours might require a lessor/higher voltage increase to get it stable at 4.6. The less voltage you can feed the chip with it being stable, the lower the temps will be and the longer the cpu will live. So it's a good idea to find the minimum voltage your chip will take while still being stable at the speed you want.
> At the moment, I'm running at 4.5Ghz with a Turbo voltage of +0.012 (I think) and everything seems to be stable with a voltage of 1.272-1.280v been going for 44 Minutes with no errors yet. Hottest cores max temp at 82c. For me I'm making sure to stay below 86c, low 80's are perfectly safe for these Cpus.


I understand, but I tested getting to 4.5 before and had voltage trouble. I didn't attempt to go that high in turbo voltage as I thought it was dangerous and the voltage will be almost max. But after some testing I am pretty stable with the 0.047. Just a coincidence I guess


----------



## Rydako

Seems I've got a pretty good chip. Managed to get my I5 3570k stable at 4.5Ghz with the default +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo boost offset. Running at 1.256-1.264v. 2 Hours in Prime test and no errors. Might push for 4.6Ghz+ Later on.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Planning on overclocking a friends 3750K later, never played with that chip before, 4.8+ plausible?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rydako*
> 
> Seems I've got a pretty good chip. Managed to get my I5 3570k stable at 4.5Ghz with the default +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo boost offset. Running at 1.256-1.264v. 2 Hours in Prime test and no errors. Might push for 4.6Ghz+ Later on.


Yea 4.6 is where the vcore jumps usually begin on IB chips. I've had 4 IB chips and none of them had a problem being stable at 4.5 with anymore than a tiny vcore bump. It's when you start getting into the 4.6-4.7 range that they start to require much bigger jumps in vcore and the jumps go up exponentially with each multi jump you make.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Planning on overclocking a friends 3750K later, never played with that chip before, 4.8+ plausible?


Probably not without delidding it unless you have extremely good cooling. I can only do 4.7 on my before temps get towards their limits and I'm on custom water. I'll be delidding this weekend though so temps should drop at least 20-25C allowing me to push higher.


----------



## lilchronic

3570k
4.6ghz
offset 0.005v turbo 0.04v
LLC level 5


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3570k
> 4.6ghz
> offset 0.005v turbo 0.04v
> LLC level 5


Thats soo sick...


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3570k
> 4.6ghz
> offset 0.005v turbo 0.04v
> LLC level 5


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rydako*
> 
> Seems I've got a pretty good chip. Managed to get my I5 3570k stable at 4.5Ghz with the default +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo boost offset. Running at 1.256-1.264v. 2 Hours in Prime test and no errors. Might push for 4.6Ghz+ Later on.


Try Prime testing now with 90% of RAM for 5+ hours as I've found that to be the sweet spot (at least for me) in terms of time when I never get failures after that point. Mine passes IBT at 4.7 with the same turbo and offset but takes 1.279v to be Prime stable as you can see.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Probably not without delidding it unless you have extremely good cooling. I can only do 4.7 on my before temps get towards their limits and I'm on custom water. I'll be delidding this weekend though so temps should drop at least 20-25C allowing me to push higher.


Oh right, i always thought 3750K were on par with the 2500K really performance wise, but i can happily run my 2500K at 4.8 stable on air at about 30 degrees, and 5.1 at about 50 degrees.

Didn't get around to overclocking it yet anyway, will post max clock when i do though.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Oh right, i always thought 3750K were on par with the 2500K really performance wise, but i can happily run my 2500K at 4.8 stable on air at about 30 degrees, and 5.1 at about 50 degrees.
> Didn't get around to overclocking it yet anyway, will post max clock when i do though.


In terms of OCing performance they are pretty on par with each other however Ivy Bridge chips run hotter as you up the voltage because Intel decided to use TIM between the die and IHS instead of soldering it like the Sandy Bridge chips. Therefore you will usually hit your temperature limits well before you reach your voltage limits with Ivy Bridge chips. This is why many of us choose to delid them to fix this temperature issue. Also keep in mind that idle temperatures (I'm assuming those are idle temps you posted) mean absolutely nothing. All that matters are your loading temps when running a program like Intel Burn Test or Prime95.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Also keep in mind that idle temperatures (I'm assuming those are idle temps you posted) mean absolutely nothing. All that matters are your loading temps when running a program like Intel Burn Test or Prime95.


Yea idle temperatures, under load about 64 degrees at 4.8 and 86 degrees at 5.1, though this is with fans on what i would call stealth mode, 95 degrees at 5.2 with fans turned up about 50% by the way =)

However i thankfully don't full load the CPU 24/7, overclocking is just a interest not for a real performance gain, though i do appreciate the faster video encoding times.

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Rydako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Try Prime testing now with 90% of RAM for 5+ hours as I've found that to be the sweet spot (at least for me) in terms of time when I never get failures after that point. Mine passes IBT at 4.7 with the same turbo and offset but takes 1.279v to be Prime stable as you can see.


I left it prime running with the settings suggested in this tutorial for just over 7 hours and still returned no errors







I'll try as you suggested and go for 90% of ram and see if it's still stable. My first overclock was going for 4.6 but I couldn't get prime to last over an hour without an error unless I Put enough voltage in, and with the extra voltage came extra heat. I'm going to try again and see if I can get it stable on a lower voltage, if I can't I'll just have to leave it until I get a better heatsink.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rydako*
> 
> I left it prime running with the settings suggested in this tutorial for just over 7 hours and still returned no errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try as you suggested and go for 90% of ram and see if it's still stable. My first overclock was going for 4.6 but I couldn't get prime to last over an hour without an error unless I Put enough voltage in, and with the extra voltage came extra heat. I'm going to try again and see if I can get it stable on a lower voltage, if I can't I'll just have to leave it until I get a better heatsink.


Yea heat is usually what holds back IB chips before you ever reach your voltage limit. That's why I delid, my 3770K dropped 28C after delidding it and I expect about the same from this 3570K this weekend







.


----------



## rack04

Great guide. Thanks.

I have the bios configured to the guide and I've got my 3770k stable at 4.5GHz with offset +0.005v and turbo boost +0.004v. My maximum temperature during a 1 hour prime test is 75 degrees C and vcore is 1.208v. I tried to increase the multiplier to 46 but it crashed. I tried to increase the boost by 1 spot and it still crashed. Before I go any further what is the limit of the turbo boost?


----------



## eliminate1337

I'm confused now. I've got an i5--3570k (mostly) stable at 4.5ghz. Core voltage in CPU-z says 1.128v. I've got offset at +0.005 and turbo boost voltage to +0.031. Does this mean that turbo boost isn't engaging?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliminate1337*
> 
> I'm confused now. I've got an i5--3570k (mostly) stable at 4.5ghz. Core voltage in CPU-z says 1.128v. I've got offset at +0.005 and turbo boost voltage to +0.031. Does this mean that turbo boost isn't engaging?


i leave my turbo at +0.04 and raise the offset and LLc to oc past 4.6ghz .
what LLC are usinig


----------



## NCSUZoSo

New lowest voltage @ 4.2ghz

CPU Core Voltage Offset: -0.015V
Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004V
Load Line: Level 5

IBT Running:



(does anyone know why CoreTemp shows some crazy numbers for its Power reading?)

IBT Completed:



I wonder how much lower I can go?


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliminate1337*
> 
> I'm confused now. I've got an i5--3570k (mostly) stable at 4.5ghz. Core voltage in CPU-z says 1.128v. I've got offset at +0.005 and turbo boost voltage to +0.031. Does this mean that turbo boost isn't engaging?


If you're stable at 4.5GHz, then your turbo boost is engaging. Unless you've disengaged speedstep and are running constantly at 4.5GHz. I mean, I guess that's how it works. On my cpu, the max default turbo boost speed is 3.7GHz, but when I put any stress on the cpu, it goes from a low idle speed (I do not have speedstep disabled) and bumps up to 4.5GHz and remains there as my OC. I've tried to go higher, but 4.5GHz seems to be my sweet spot.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> New lowest voltage @ 4.2ghz
> CPU Core Voltage Offset: -0.015V
> Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004V
> Load Line: Level 5
> IBT Running:
> 
> (does anyone know why CoreTemp shows some crazy numbers for its Power reading?)
> IBT Completed:
> 
> I wonder how much lower I can go?


maybe yours is glitched and has a 1 in front of it
offset -0.030v
turbo 0.04
LLC level 5


----------



## Lucky 23

Why are you guys running LLC level 5? Thats the lowest setting for LLC.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Why are you guys running LLC level 5? Thats the lowest setting for LLC.


yea it keeps my vcor low i use it at 4.6 ghz llc 5 offset +0.005 turbo 0.04. i dont really use negative offset only for 4.2 witch i dont ever run


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea so why dont your run level 2 or 3? It states on the first page " Level 5 (0%) will net you the least compensation, Level 3 (50%) an average compensation, and Level 1 (100%) the most compensation."


----------



## lilchronic

well my 24/7 use overclock that i always run i use LLC 2 @4.8ghz offset of +0.020 turbo 0.04
or LLC 1 with offset +0.005 turbo 0.04 witch is what i tested first then moved to LLC 2 with a higher offset

the reason i use LLC 5 for 4.6 is because i dont use negaive offsets i dont no why i just dont .lol







im weird like that

4.6ghz
offset- +0.005
turbo- 0.04
LLC 5
All C States on auto
spead spectrum -disabled
speed step- enabled


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea so why dont your run level 2 or 3? It states on the first page " Level 5 (0%) will net you the least compensation, Level 3 (50%) an average compensation, and Level 1 (100%) the most compensation."


Exactly, the least voltage compensation, if I am trying to run the lowest possible voltage that is exactly what I want, 0% compensation for VDroop. I don't understand how that is confusing when going for low voltage.

lilchronic:

Why don't you run IBT at Max stress level instead of Very High? Is there some reason you are running at Very High instead of Max?


----------



## Sasasd

I use 24/7 4,2Ghz LLC level 5. Idles at 0,84v and max voltage is 1,12v.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> lilchronic:
> 
> Why don't you run IBT at Max stress level instead of Very High? Is there some reason you are running at Very High instead of Max?


no reason but i usually use prime95 to test for full stability 12+


----------



## Jpmboy

I think when shooting for low volt OCs, you should check for WHEA errors after a prime or ibt run. Sould be clean, but this error trap will catch stuff before reporting to either program.
Just worth checking - avoid accumulating kernel errors and corrupting the OS over time.


----------



## makuab

I got a stable 4.2 at fixed 1.17 vcore, LLC 4

Is my chip bad or what? Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I'm not messing with anything else besides vcore, and what the guide said to do.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

make that -0.030V CPU Offset


----------



## [CyGnus]

makuab that depends on CPU i can run 4.3 stock voltage for 4.5 i need 1.18v after that i need 0.5v bumps for each 100MHz


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the reason i use LLC 5 for 4.6 is because i dont use negaive offsets i dont no why i just dont .lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im weird like that


What does negative offset have to do with LLC? LLC is going to compensate the same way whether your offset is negative or positive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Exactly, the least voltage compensation, if I am trying to run the lowest possible voltage that is exactly what I want, 0% compensation for VDroop. I don't understand how that is confusing when going for low voltage.


So you goal is to have a low voltage overclock by having the most vdroop possible? Sorry man that doesn't make sense


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> What does negative offset have to do with LLC? LLC is going to compensate the same way whether your offset is negative or positive.


not to be rude but it dosent matter if i use llc 5. ive tested it like that and it is stable so thats what i use for .4.6ghz
i followed the guid and kept raising the multiplyer to 4,9 where it crashed, so i went back to 4,8 wthout touching offst or turbo and passed 12 + of prime 95 so i just decided to lower the llc for a lower oc


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> So you goal is to have a low voltage overclock by having the most vdroop possible? Sorry man that doesn't make sense


Yes it does when all LLC does is raise the voltage based on a predetermined algorithm of what it thinks you will need from a VDroop it can't even see (it's not like the levels are dynamic based on actual VDroop readings). It's like saying I want the best gas mileage so it makes no sense to drive a manual, instead I'll let an automatic decide all my shifting points. Anyone who knows about cars knows an experienced driver with a manual will get the better gas mileage all day long. Stick your LLC on Level 1 and look at your voltage, now put it on Level 4 or 5 and look at your voltage, which one is it lower on? If I am stable on Level 5 that is less voltage than Level 4, so I really don't understand how you don't understand why I am running Level 5 (0% Compensation for a predetermined VDroop, what I have always used until going to a Z77).


----------



## oblivious

Hello guys. I'm currently working on my first overclock. Having a lil problem though. I'm wanting to raise my vcore so i can achieve 4.6 ghz but where do i raise it at? I changed my CPU voltage to offset mode but it won't let me raise the offset voltage past 0.600v.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oblivious*
> 
> Hello guys. I'm currently working on my first overclock. Having a lil problem though. I'm wanting to raise my vcore so i can achieve 4.6 ghz but where do i raise it at? I changed my CPU voltage to offset mode but it won't let me raise the offset voltage past 0.600v.


WHOA you do not want to raise you vcore that high at all, there's a reason you can't go any higher. That would make your vcore roughly 1.8v and that is WAAAAAAY to high and will most certainly kill your chip. You are probably trying to raise it by .060v instead which would make a lot more sense.

For example my offset is plus .105 which gives me a total vcore under full load of 1.35v. Most experienced clockers will tell you anything over 1.50v on air/water cooling is unsafe.


----------



## oblivious

Ok.. Thank you so much. See i thought thats how it was but i just wanted to confirm it so i wouldn't hurt anything. I'm gonna test +.070v and go from there. Also i had my LLC at level 5 and i changed it to level 2


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oblivious*
> 
> Ok.. Thank you so much. See i thought thats how it was but i just wanted to confirm it so i wouldn't hurt anything. I'm gonna test +.070v and go from there. Also i had my LLC at level 5 and i changed it to level 2


Have you been going up in small increments are you just jumped it up to +.070v?


----------



## oblivious

i bumped to +.070v but i'm gonna change it back down and slowly work my way up.. I know every system is different but is there an ideal range?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not to be rude but it dosent matter if i use llc 5. ive tested it like that and it is stable so thats what i use for .4.6ghz
> i followed the guid and kept raising the multiplyer to 4,9 where it crashed, so i went back to 4,8 wthout touching offst or turbo and passed 12 + of prime 95 so i just decided to lower the llc for a lower oc


No its not rude. Me and a few of the other regular members in this thread are usually the ones helping people w/ their overclocks. I was just curious as to why you chose Level 5. I wanted to make sure i wasnt missing anything because Level 5 is basically having LLC disabled.


----------



## crazyyyk

Please help me!
When I test my PC on stability prime95 crashes () EVERY time after passes 25k test, it happens with default blend test and with custom test (max fft size 1792, mem used 4096). ALL other stability software (lynx, occt) in that time is stable, except prime95 and test after 25k, but crases after 25k stops when I increase voltage much more. Is it means my voltage is too small?

Win 7 x64, processor 3570k
event view:
_Faulting application name: prime95.exe, version: 27.7.1.0, time stamp: 0x4fb2d143
Faulting module name: prime95.exe, version: 27.7.1.0, time stamp: 0x4fb2d143
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000000000014578d
Faulting process id: 0xc0c
Faulting application start time: 0x01cdecd998d17327
Faulting application path: C:\Test\p95v277.win64\prime95.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Test\p95v277.win64\prime95.exe
Report Id: c2391b26-58e2-11e2-b0fe-bc5ff447b886
_


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Yes it does when all LLC does is raise the voltage based on a predetermined algorithm of what it thinks you will need from a VDroop it can't even see (it's not like the levels are dynamic based on actual VDroop readings). It's like saying I want the best gas mileage so it makes no sense to drive a manual, instead I'll let an automatic decide all my shifting points. Anyone who knows about cars knows an experienced driver with a manual will get the better gas mileage all day long. Stick your LLC on Level 1 and look at your voltage, now put it on Level 4 or 5 and look at your voltage, which one is it lower on? If I am stable on Level 5 that is less voltage than Level 4, so I really don't understand how you don't understand why I am running Level 5 (0% Compensation for a predetermined VDroop, what I have always used until going to a Z77).


Yea but having a higher LLC should cause you to have a lower offset setting in bios. You are basically increasing your offset more then you have to for it to compensate for the amount of vdroop and remain stable, rather then having having your your cpu-z voltage being similar to whats set in bios.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oblivious*
> 
> Ok.. Thank you so much. See i thought thats how it was but i just wanted to confirm it so i wouldn't hurt anything. I'm gonna test +.070v and go from there. Also i had my LLC at level 5 and i changed it to level 2


Just start at a +0.005 offset and work your way up by testing it with P95. You can always take screenshots of your bios and post them here. Me and other members will be able to look at them and make sure you got everything set up right.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyyyk*
> 
> Please help me!
> When I test my PC on stability prime95 crashes () EVERY time after passes 25k test, it happens with default blend test and with custom test (max fft size 1792, mem used 4096). ALL other stability software (lynx, occt) in that time is stable, except prime95 and test after 25k, but crases after 25k stops when I increase voltage much more. Is it means my voltage is too small?
> Win 7 x64, processor 3570k
> event view:
> _Faulting application name: prime95.exe, version: 27.7.1.0, time stamp: 0x4fb2d143
> Faulting module name: prime95.exe, version: 27.7.1.0, time stamp: 0x4fb2d143
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x000000000014578d
> Faulting process id: 0xc0c
> Faulting application start time: 0x01cdecd998d17327
> Faulting application path: C:\Test\p95v277.win64\prime95.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Test\p95v277.win64\prime95.exe
> Report Id: c2391b26-58e2-11e2-b0fe-bc5ff447b886
> _


You need to post your setting or take screenshots of your bios and post them here. You can do this by formatting a flash drive in FAT32 then restarting you comp, go into bios and hit F12.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyyyk*
> 
> Please help me!
> When I test my PC on stability prime95 crashes () EVERY time after passes 25k test, it happens with default blend test and with custom test (max fft size 1792, mem used 4096). ALL other stability software (lynx, occt) in that time is stable, except prime95 and test after 25k, but crases after 25k stops when I increase voltage much more. Is it means my voltage is too small?
> Win 7 x64, processor 3570k
> event view:
> _Faulting application name: prime95.exe, version: 27.7.1.0, time stamp: 0x4fb2d143
> Faulting module name: prime95.exe, version: 27.7.1.0, time stamp: 0x4fb2d143
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x000000000014578d
> Faulting process id: 0xc0c
> Faulting application start time: 0x01cdecd998d17327
> Faulting application path: C:\Test\p95v277.win64\prime95.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Test\p95v277.win64\prime95.exe
> Report Id: c2391b26-58e2-11e2-b0fe-bc5ff447b886
> _


looks like it, if any of the stability tests fail,
most of the time you need to up vcore a notch, maybe 2..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea but having a higher LLC should cause you to have a lower offset setting in bios. You are basically increasing your offset more then you have to for it to compensate for the amount of vdroop and remain stable, rather then having having your your cpu-z voltage being similar to whats set in bios.


i did some testing today, with turbo and extreme LLC,
which is a bit vdroop, and no vdroop on my mobo,
i could lower my offset from 0.055 to 0.035 between the 2..


----------



## crazyyyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> most of the time you need to up vcore a notch, maybe 2..


ALL other stability programs pass fine, but prime95 passes fine after only 5-6 (may be more) notches from it.
I only dont understand why it crashes ONLY on size after 25k (25k least passes size) in blend and custom testes...


----------



## crazyyyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You need to post your setting or take screenshots of your bios and post them here. You can do this by formatting a flash drive in FAT32 then restarting you comp, go into bios and hit F12.


all settings (except ATV) like in this guide


----------



## Jpmboy

I thought IBT only really tested max wattage output and your thermal solution,not really system stability for ivy and sandy?

Interestingly, i had my 2700 at 4.9, IBT and P95 stable for 16 hours with 90% ram, and the system crashed when doing a molecular calculation which stores integrals to ram and disk... No WHEA errors during stability testing. Ayway, backed down to 4.6 with + 0.070 core and +0.016 turbo, cpu pll off, LLC 2, and 1.792v, 1.6v for 16GB CL11 2133 ram and all has been rock stable... If only all code were too!

Enjoy.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyyyk*
> 
> ALL other stability programs pass fine, but prime95 passes fine after only 5-6 (may be more) notches from it.
> I only dont understand why it crashes ONLY on size after 25k (25k least passes size) in blend and custom testes...


that is a bit strange, maybe its ram related idk..
use less ram on your next run, see how tthat goes,
others might know better tho, and the more information you provide,
the better people in this thread can help you, do as Lucky 23 said,
or if thats to hard, provide some settings, make some screenshots in windows
while running prime, have realtemp open cpu-z etc


----------



## Jpmboy

Dutch - any consequences after throwing 1.75 volts thru that chip? Hence the low voltage quest?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dutch - any consequences after throwing 1.75 volts thru that chip? Hence the low voltage quest?


1.85V vcore was max i ran through it for 5.5ghz, 1.85V vcore was my mobo limit









no, no problems after doing some crazy vcore oc with it,
i have the same vcore as before, running other oc's
also my temps where about 0C then, -3C outside


had to disable 2 cores and HT to get the 5.5ghz, but i couldnt go higher with the vcore so,
thats why i only have the 5.4ghz in my sig, with all cores, and HT


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyyyk*
> 
> all settings (except ATV) like in this guide


Well i still run into people who post there settings and I find things that are not set up right or can be tuned a little better.

You should post if your running Offset or Fixed voltage and what its set at, LLC Level, Idle voltage/Full load voltage in CPU-z. How long P95 runs before crashing is also helpful.

You should also fill out your system specs in you sig because that's helpful too.


----------



## GasMan320

Hi guys,

I just built a new rig with the ASRock Z77 Extreme4 and my i5 3750K.

I have followed this guide and have increased turbo voltage to +0.08 and changed load line calibration to level 4. I am achieving a 4.3 GHz overclock and everything seems to be stable so far but I am worried about the temperatures I'm seeing. For stability I ran prime95 for 8 hours with max fft of 1782 and using 8192 MB of RAM. It gets to around 1.264 to 1.272 in voltage at full load.

I'm using a NH-D14 cpu cooler in my Fractal Design Define R4 case (which has 2 front intakes, 1 rear exhaust, all 140mm).

My room temperature is 20C (68F). My idle cpu temperature is 32C. But when I run prime95 my CPU temps start hitting around 88-90C. Isn't this way too hot for my setup with the Noctua NH-D14? Can anyone else share the temps they see with a similar setup?

I have tried reapplying thermal paste (using pea sized drop in the center) but I haven't seen any change in temps.

Are my temps normal or is this way too high for a Noctua setup at this overclock?

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## lilchronic

here are all my screen shots of my bios i have 4.8 -4.9 stable with 12hrs+ prime95 but i cannot get 5ghz stable


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chronicfx

I am delidded and can go up to 1.52v and 5ghz without hitting those temps. May want to consider looking at the de-lidded ivy bridge club and follow the procedure for lowering temps.


----------



## Lucky 23

Settings look good. Thats a nice offset for 48 multi, what vcore is in cpu-z


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Settings look good. Thats a nice offset for 48 multi, what vcore is in cpu-z


it goes from 1.248v -1.256v -1.264v during load in cpuz and aida64


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it goes from 1.248v -1.256v -1.264v during load in cpuz and aida64


only thing i see in your bios screenies, is youre using xmp profile,
did you try set it to auto, and only use the dram frequency?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> only thing i see in your bios screenies, is youre using xmp profile,
> did you try set it to auto, and only use the dram frequency?


yes i did 1333mhz


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes i did 1333mhz


hmm, then i dont know either, and im in the wrong thread already to much,
i dont know anything about asrock mobo's ...LOL
got totally confused this afternoon reading the guide








laters lilchronic


----------



## Jpmboy

Doh - that's crazy! Bring a warm coat!

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1217104/


----------



## BeastlyCugini

OC'd my i5 2500k to 4.5GHz on my E3Gen3, just making sure everything was done correctly!

(Prime 95 + CPUZ/HWMonitor)


(BIOS Settings)


----------



## Lucky 23

Looks good, my 2500k jumps between 1.296-1.31v during P95 with LLC level 3.
How long did you let P95 go for?

You can also take screen shots in bios by formatting a Flash drive in FAT32 then rebooting into bios and hitting F12


----------



## hyujmn

Ok I have a question for you gentlemen. I just bought an i7 3770k and an Extreme6 mobo along with some of the Samsung Wonder Ram. I have no idea how to overclock Intel CPUs. I was using a Phenom II before I got this so I don't know what's considered a good overclock and a bad overclock.

I'm not looking to break any records. Just wanna get to 4.0-4.2. Temps are the more important issue since I live in Texas and it can get pretty toasty.

Currently I have my CPU at 4.1ghz. The CPU voltage at full load is between 1.184 and 1.192. Is that pretty typical? I don't know how to decrease the voltage. Here are my main settings.

CPU Offset .005v and LVL 5 LLC. When I had it at LVL 2, my VCore would go up to 1.2+. I've seen people with their i7 3770k's at 4.5 with like 1.15 volts, but I don't know how to decrease the voltage at load.

ANy help here?


----------



## BeastlyCugini

it was only about 30 seconds for when i took the screenshot to show load voltages. They stay relatively the same throughout the entire 1.5 hours i tested a few days ago. Was just curious if having a max voltage of 1.32 is anything that would cause concern. I see other people's usually stay around 1.28.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Looks good, my 2500k jumps between 1.296-1.31v during P95 with LLC level 3.
> How long did you let P95 go for?
> You can also take screen shots in bios by formatting a Flash drive in FAT32 then rebooting into bios and hitting F12


looks like 2 mins


----------



## GasMan320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here are all my screen shots of my bios i have 4.8 -4.9 stable with 12hrs+ prime95 but i cannot get 5ghz stable


Lilchronic, you don't seem to be following the guide on page 1 at all, all you settings seem to be pretty different from what is recommended on the first page. What kind of temperatures are you getting?

I am constantly getting around 90C when I'm on a 43 or 45 multiplier.

Here are my screen shots:


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastlyCugini*
> 
> it was only about 30 seconds for when i took the screenshot to show load voltages. They stay relatively the same throughout the entire 1.5 hours i tested a few days ago. Was just curious if having a max voltage of 1.32 is anything that would cause concern. I see other people's usually stay around 1.28.


No that vcore is fine but you will want to run it for longer then 1.5 hours. Run it a minimum of 6 but most recommend 12. One chip might be at 1.28 another might be at 1.35 w/ a 45 multi, it just depends on the chip. No big deal though as long as your temps are good after running P95 for the recommended time. Getting into the 1.4v range is where you have to be a little more careful.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> Lilchronic, you don't seem to be following the guide on page 1 at all, all you settings seem to be pretty different from what is recommended on the first page. What kind of temperatures are you getting?
> I am constantly getting around 90C when I'm on a 43 or 45 multiplier.
> Here are my screen shots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what guide did u read i followed the guide


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> hmm, then i dont know either, and im in the wrong thread already to much,
> i dont know anything about asrock mobo's ...LOL
> got totally confused this afternoon reading the guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laters lilchronic


i dropped my temps 10c by going to 1333mhz

wait never mind spoke to soon


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> Lilchronic, you don't seem to be following the guide on page 1 at all, all you settings seem to be pretty different from what is recommended on the first page. What kind of temperatures are you getting?
> I am constantly getting around 90C when I'm on a 43 or 45 multiplier.
> Here are my screen shots:


You need to set your ram voltage to 1.5v or 1.499 depending on whats shown instead of auto.

What is your vcore in Idle/Full load CPU-z?


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## Lucky 23

Only 20 minutes in though, wait till you hit 6+ hours it will probably get pretty hot w/ 1.4v. My temps on my mugen 2 didnt peak till 6 or 7 hours, might be a little different w/ water but would think that you will be seeing 90c+


----------



## GasMan320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> Lilchronic, you don't seem to be following the guide on page 1 at all, all you settings seem to be pretty different from what is recommended on the first page. What kind of temperatures are you getting?
> I am constantly getting around 90C when I'm on a 43 or 45 multiplier.
> Here are my screen shots:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to set your ram voltage to 1.5v or 1.499 depending on whats shown instead of auto.
> 
> What is your vcore in Idle/Full load CPU-z?
Click to expand...

Thank you for responding!!

My vcore at full load is 1.22 as reported by CPUID Hardware monitor.
On CPU-Z on full load it seems to alternate between 1.208 and 1.216 but does sometimes go as high as 1.224 or 1.232 for a little amount of time.

vcore on idle is between 0.992 and 1.000 but sometimes goes to 1.032.

Will set the ram to 1.5. Anything else I can do?

Thank you again!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Only 20 minutes in though, wait till you hit 6+ hours it will probably get pretty hot w/ 1.4v. My temps on my mugen 2 didnt peak till 6 or 7 hours, might be a little different w/ water but would think that you will be seeing 90c+


yea i no but for a second i was like ohh snap! my temps lol


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> Thank you for responding!!
> My vcore at full load is 1.22 as reported by CPUID Hardware monitor.
> On CPU-Z on full load it seems to alternate between 1.208 and 1.216 but does sometimes go as high as 1.224 or 1.232 for a little amount of time.
> vcore on idle is between 0.992 and 1.000 but sometimes goes to 1.032.
> Will set the ram to 1.5. Anything else I can do?
> Thank you again!


Idle/Full load vcore looks good but seems to be really hot for 1.2+ range especially for a D14. You might want to make sure its mounted correctly or reapply thermal paste

Besides that your settings look good but you need to get your temps under control


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here are all my screen shots of my bios i have 4.8 -4.9 stable with 12hrs+ prime95 but i cannot get 5ghz stable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*
~1.2 volts at 48x? Really... that's pretty much magic.*[/B]


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea i no but for a second i was like ohh snap! my temps lol


Yea i would just be careful and dont leave P95 running with out being near you comp since temps will probably keep increasing


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *
> ~1.2 volts at 48x? Really... that's pretty much magic.*[/B]


Yea that seems to be a sweet spot for his chip, after that the voltage increases a lot for only 200mhz. I think 4.8 or under will be good for long term


----------



## Jpmboy

my bad. 1.4 volts for 50x is closer to reality.


----------



## hyujmn

Can anyone help me? I'm trying to lower my voltages at full load on a mild overclock. Right now at 4.1ghz and CPU voltage to +.005, I get 1.192v. How can I go about lowering that voltage at full load?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> my bad. 1.4 volts for 50x is closer to reality.


1.32v for 4.9ghz


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to lower my voltages at full load on a mild overclock. Right now at 4.1ghz and CPU voltage to +.005, I get 1.192v. How can I go about lowering that voltage at full load?


First change your CPU LLC to Level 4 and then start dropping your CPU Offset Voltage starting at -0.05V and work your way down.

Basically follow this guide, but shoot for lowest voltage possible. Most of my settings are still the same as most of this guide besides LLC and CPU Voltage.


----------



## hyujmn

On these Ivy Bridge CPUs, the stock voltage at a certain multiplier is already determined by Intel depending on the chip?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to lower my voltages at full load on a mild overclock. Right now at 4.1ghz and CPU voltage to +.005, I get 1.192v. How can I go about lowering that voltage at full load?


Change your offset, start going into the negatives to bring it down at full load


----------



## HuwSharpe

I've got an odd one, not looking for a solution (though if anyone has a suggestion its welcome), just sharing. When overclocked to anything over 4.8 if the room is cold (ie on a morning or coming home from work) i get nothing but a black screen on first boot, after 15 seconds or so it will restart, i see the boot animation, it freezes up, i restart then and i get the boot into windows normally prompt and then all is fine. This never happens if the room is warm before switching on. Strange hey?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I've got an odd one, not looking for a solution (though if anyone has a suggestion its welcome), just sharing. When overclocked to anything over 4.8 if the room is cold (ie on a morning or coming home from work) i get nothing but a black screen on first boot, after 15 seconds or so it will restart, i see the boot animation, it freezes up, i restart then and i get the boot into windows normally prompt and then all is fine. This never happens if the room is warm before switching on. Strange hey?


sounds like my gf, she doesnt like to booty anything in the morning , when the room is cold ...LOL


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> I've got an odd one, not looking for a solution (though if anyone has a suggestion its welcome), just sharing. When overclocked to anything over 4.8 if the room is cold (ie on a morning or coming home from work) i get nothing but a black screen on first boot, after 15 seconds or so it will restart, i see the boot animation, it freezes up, i restart then and i get the boot into windows normally prompt and then all is fine. This never happens if the room is warm before switching on. Strange hey?


Hey, that sounds like me in the AM, but I'm 62. So maybe your computer needs a good stiff cup of tea (3 bags) to jumpstart the day.


----------



## Jpmboy

What graphics cards are you using with the cold-boot problem?

Yeah, sound like my 1966 Austin Healey!


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What graphics cards are you using with the cold-boot problem?


Currently running an old BFG 8800GTS, after blowing mine overclocking =(


----------



## villAni

This is an awesome guide!
I just got my 2500k running @ 4.5GHz with Turbo boost set to +0.004v.
Temps hardly go over 80c, while running prime 95.

Is there any point in increasing the clocks more? like to 4.6-4.8? Would it give a significant performance in gaming...?

e. Does it matter ALOT on which CPU LLC level i took? (Level 2 or 3), I didn't really know which one to take..







So i just took level 2.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> On these Ivy Bridge CPUs, the stock voltage at a certain multiplier is already determined by Intel depending on the chip?


There is a default voltage preset from Intel if you run everything on auto, however when you start changing things manually like the CPU Voltage Offset it will drop the voltage.

If your CPU LLC is at Level 1 or 2, it won't matter if you drop the CPU Voltage by -0.05V as the LLC is going to try to compensate for a VDroop, this is why I said to drop to Level 4. Level 4 gives you the least amount of VDroop compensation and you can run like I do at Level 5 that gives you no VDroop compensation. That means the motherboard isn't going to use an algorithm to try and predict what VDroop you will have and automatically raise your voltage during load. I would recommend almost turning to Level 5 first before dropped your voltages to see if you are stable with no LLC first. If so then begin to drop your CPU Voltage and see how low you can go. I got to -0.030V and stopped there because I haven't had time to check and lower yet for my 4.2ghz OC. You can see in my sig what voltage I am at during IBT full loading.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 1.32v for 4.9ghz


Yeah - pretty typical, once over the chips sweetspot, and they are all different, the gain in frequency diminishes per mV. You can get the OC to work sure, but basically the chip is outside its individual best performance envelope. The Hz/mV curve gets non-linear.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Currently running an old BFG 8800GTS, after blowing mine overclocking =(


Well, that ain't it... Idk.


----------



## GasMan320

So guys I reapplied my thermal paste, this time opting for Arctic Silver 5 instead of Noctua's own and my temps do seem to be a little better although it may just be because my room is cold this morning.

Since I'm still pretty new to overclocking on an Ivy Bridge and Z77 I still have a few questions.

I currently have my LLC to Level 3, my Turbo Voltage to +0.04 and my Offset voltage to +0.035.

My multiplier is set to 45 and my vcore on load is 1.304.

My room is still chilly this morning (13C/56F) and my temps on full load are going up to 83C (181F). Which way do I want to change my settings now? I would really love to have a 45 multiplier overclock but at the same time I figure I should try to always stay below 85C on full load. Is this temperature limit correct to play it safe? What do I need to play with to try and keep a 45x overclock?

Thank you for any advice you can provide. I really appreciate it.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> So guys I reapplied my thermal paste, this time opting for Arctic Silver 5 instead of Noctua's own and my temps do seem to be a little better although it may just be because my room is cold this morning.
> Since I'm still pretty new to overclocking on an Ivy Bridge and Z77 I still have a few questions.
> I currently have my LLC to Level 3, my Turbo Voltage to +0.04 and my Offset voltage to +0.035.
> My multiplier is set to 45 and my vcore on load is 1.304.
> My room is still chilly this morning (13C/56F) and my temps on full load are going up to 83C (181F). Which way do I want to change my settings now? I would really love to have a 45 multiplier overclock but at the same time I figure I should try to always stay below 85C on full load. Is this temperature limit correct to play it safe? What do I need to play with to try and keep a 45x overclock?
> Thank you for any advice you can provide. I really appreciate it.


Those temperatures do seem high (compared to my own 2500K), especially considering you have the huge Noctua NH-D14 and a well ventilated Cooler Master HAF X. In fact my temperatures are similar when at 5100MHz, but i have a small ITX form factor, with a small Noctua NH-U9B SE2 with just one small 92mm after market fan. I know that is of little help to you other than confirming what you suspect that the temperature is higher than expected. Are you sure the heat sink is getting seated right? Its my only thought.


----------



## GasMan320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> So guys I reapplied my thermal paste, this time opting for Arctic Silver 5 instead of Noctua's own and my temps do seem to be a little better although it may just be because my room is cold this morning.
> Since I'm still pretty new to overclocking on an Ivy Bridge and Z77 I still have a few questions.
> I currently have my LLC to Level 3, my Turbo Voltage to +0.04 and my Offset voltage to +0.035.
> My multiplier is set to 45 and my vcore on load is 1.304.
> My room is still chilly this morning (13C/56F) and my temps on full load are going up to 83C (181F). Which way do I want to change my settings now? I would really love to have a 45 multiplier overclock but at the same time I figure I should try to always stay below 85C on full load. Is this temperature limit correct to play it safe? What do I need to play with to try and keep a 45x overclock?
> Thank you for any advice you can provide. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Those temperatures do seem high (compared to my own 2500K), especially considering you have the huge Noctua NH-D14 and a well ventilated Cooler Master HAF X. In fact my temperatures are similar when at 5100MHz, but i have a small ITX form factor, with a small Noctua NH-U9B SE2 with just one small 92mm after market fan. I know that is of little help to you other than confirming what you suspect that the temperature is higher than expected. Are you sure the heat sink is getting seated right? Its my only thought.
Click to expand...

Actually I'm testing my other system in my signature, the one labeled 2013 Rig, but thank you for your input!


----------



## Jpmboy

AS-5 is an ok TIM, but you can do better with PK-1, or indigo, or other TIMs. See:

http://skinneelabs.com/thermal-paste/2011-2012-thermal-paste-review/


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> So guys I reapplied my thermal paste, this time opting for Arctic Silver 5 instead of Noctua's own and my temps do seem to be a little better although it may just be because my room is cold this morning.
> Since I'm still pretty new to overclocking on an Ivy Bridge and Z77 I still have a few questions.
> I currently have my LLC to Level 3, my Turbo Voltage to +0.04 and my Offset voltage to +0.035.
> My multiplier is set to 45 and my vcore on load is 1.304.
> My room is still chilly this morning (13C/56F) and my temps on full load are going up to 83C (181F). Which way do I want to change my settings now? I would really love to have a 45 multiplier overclock but at the same time I figure I should try to always stay below 85C on full load. Is this temperature limit correct to play it safe? What do I need to play with to try and keep a 45x overclock?
> Thank you for any advice you can provide. I really appreciate it.


Try dropping your offset and focusing more on turbo.

What is your idle voltage in CPU-z? Decreasing you offset will also decrease your idle voltage also.


----------



## lilchronic

should i be using turbo i leave it at 0.04


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I've tested Turbo at Auto and +0.04V and they are identical under IBT loading. So basically it wouldn't make any difference if you turned it to auto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> So guys I reapplied my thermal paste, this time opting for Arctic Silver 5 instead of Noctua's own and my temps do seem to be a little better although it may just be because my room is cold this morning.
> Since I'm still pretty new to overclocking on an Ivy Bridge and Z77 I still have a few questions.
> I currently have my LLC to Level 3, my Turbo Voltage to +0.04 and my Offset voltage to +0.035.
> My multiplier is set to 45 and my vcore on load is 1.304.
> My room is still chilly this morning (13C/56F) and my temps on full load are going up to 83C (181F). Which way do I want to change my settings now? I would really love to have a 45 multiplier overclock but at the same time I figure I should try to always stay below 85C on full load. Is this temperature limit correct to play it safe? What do I need to play with to try and keep a 45x overclock?
> Thank you for any advice you can provide. I really appreciate it.


Try dropping your LLC to Level 4 and what type of air flow do you have? What is your case and are you running stock fans? What about your GPU? Does it exhaust all hot air or dump into case?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> should i be using turbo i leave it at 0.04


Turbo is just a different way to manage you overclock vcore. You can use offset only (turbo on auto) which will increase/decrease your idle/full load voltage or you can use Offset + turbo to where turbo will only kick in at full load.

So when looking at your screenshots you have a +0.04 turbo and a +0.160 Offset (?). Since your running a high multi you should focus more on turbo then offset. Your kind of doing it the opposite way by increasing offset rather then turbo so im sure you idle voltage is probably quite high also?

You would want to find the lowest stable offset( where the comp is stable at idle & light load) then increase turbo to stabilize the 50 multi.

In the guide here it states this
"Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004v
~This setting will be changed later.
~This is just like the Offset but works ONLY when the CPU is not in idle state.
~The Offset works ALL the time, even at idle. This setting will allow you to keep a low Offset, and low idle voltage, while still getting the Vcore boost needed for full speed.


----------



## GasMan320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> I've tested Turbo at Auto and +0.04V and they are identical under IBT loading. So basically it wouldn't make any difference if you turned it to auto.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> So guys I reapplied my thermal paste, this time opting for Arctic Silver 5 instead of Noctua's own and my temps do seem to be a little better although it may just be because my room is cold this morning.
> Since I'm still pretty new to overclocking on an Ivy Bridge and Z77 I still have a few questions.
> I currently have my LLC to Level 3, my Turbo Voltage to +0.04 and my Offset voltage to +0.035.
> My multiplier is set to 45 and my vcore on load is 1.304.
> My room is still chilly this morning (13C/56F) and my temps on full load are going up to 83C (181F). Which way do I want to change my settings now? I would really love to have a 45 multiplier overclock but at the same time I figure I should try to always stay below 85C on full load. Is this temperature limit correct to play it safe? What do I need to play with to try and keep a 45x overclock?
> Thank you for any advice you can provide. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Try dropping your LLC to Level 4 and what type of air flow do you have? What is your case and are you running stock fans? What about your GPU? Does it exhaust all hot air or dump into case?
Click to expand...

I have the Noctua NH-D14 plus 3x Fractal Design 140mm R4 fans (2 front intake, 1 rear exhaust). My case is the Fractal Design Define R4. My GPU is a HIS Radeon HD 7870 IceQ and it exhausts all hot air outside of the case as is one of the cooler video cards in that class. I filled out my specs under my machine listed in my sig called 2013 Rig.

Ok I will change LLC to Level 4. Any other suggestions? An earlier poster said to increase turbo while decreasing offset. I can try that also. My question is, would this reduce my load temps? My idle temps are fine (28-30C) but its my load temps that get carried away.

My vcore on idle is around 1.016.

Thank you again for everyone who is helping out -- really appreciate it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> I have the Noctua NH-D14 plus 3x Fractal Design 140mm R4 fans (2 front intake, 1 rear exhaust). My case is the Fractal Design Define R4. My GPU is a HIS Radeon HD 7870 IceQ and it exhausts all hot air outside of the case as is one of the cooler video cards in that class. I filled out my specs under my machine listed in my sig called 2013 Rig.
> Ok I will change LLC to Level 4. Any other suggestions? An earlier poster said to increase turbo while decreasing offset. I can try that also. My question is, would this reduce my load temps? My idle temps are fine (28-30C) but its my load temps that get carried away.
> My vcore on idle is around 1.016.
> Thank you again for everyone who is helping out -- really appreciate it.


Personally i would run LLC at either Level 2 or Level 3. I run mine in the middle at Level 3

Decreasing Offset and increasing Turbo wont necessarily decrease your load temps because for example If your cpu needs 1.3v to be stable at 4.5ghz ...you have two ways to get there, by using offset only which increases your idle vcore (and temps) and full load vcore or Offset + turbo which should decrease your idle temps & vcore but full load you will still probably be at the 1.3v because in this example 1.3v would be what the CPU need to remain stable in P95. This 1.3v for example will by accomplished by a higher turbo offset

Using Offset + turbo might be able to get you idle vcore down into the .9 +/- range rather then 1.016 area so possibly a slight decrease


----------



## GasMan320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GasMan320*
> 
> I have the Noctua NH-D14 plus 3x Fractal Design 140mm R4 fans (2 front intake, 1 rear exhaust). My case is the Fractal Design Define R4. My GPU is a HIS Radeon HD 7870 IceQ and it exhausts all hot air outside of the case as is one of the cooler video cards in that class. I filled out my specs under my machine listed in my sig called 2013 Rig.
> Ok I will change LLC to Level 4. Any other suggestions? An earlier poster said to increase turbo while decreasing offset. I can try that also. My question is, would this reduce my load temps? My idle temps are fine (28-30C) but its my load temps that get carried away.
> My vcore on idle is around 1.016.
> Thank you again for everyone who is helping out -- really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally i would run LLC at either Level 2 or Level 3. I run mine in the middle at Level 3
> 
> Decreasing Offset and increasing Turbo wont necessarily decrease your load temps because if for example your cpu needs 1.3v to be stable at 4.5ghz ...you have two ways to get there, by using offset only which increases your idle vcore (and temps) and full load vcore or Offset + turbo which should decrease your idle temps but full load you will still probably be at the 1.3v because in this example 1.3v would be what the CPU need to remain stable in P95.
> 
> Using Offset + turbo might be able to get you idle vcore down into the .9 +/- range rather then 1.016 area so possibly a slight decrease
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for such a detailed reply! I will try this out.

One more question, for this board + cpu combo do you guys prefer testing with p95 with the 1792 for 5 mins or Intel Burn Test on standard? Is there a difference? P95 seems to get me much higher temps much faster so was just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## Lucky 23

A lot of people run custom blend in P95 but i run SmallFFT because its stresses the cpu similar to intel burn test. Both will work well in checking for stability


----------



## Lucky 23

As an example ill use my comp.

I got 2500k overclocked at 4.5ghz and running a +0.015 offset (turbo on auto). This yeilds me an CPU-z idle voltage of 1.000v (27c temps), CPU-z full load voltage of 1.31v (76c max temp), and a bios voltage of 1.32v & LLC Level 3.

Theoretically (if it were to remain stable) i could switch to Offset + Turbo, Set my offset at a +0.005 +/- which would bring my idle voltage down from 1.000v to the .9 range. Then increase turbo till i see 1.31v again in CPU-z at full load. My offset might even be stable into the negatives giving me an even lower idle voltage but this is fine tuning and does take time.I haven't yet tested any of this because the guide was different when this thread started and most members were using offset only at the time.

Definitely if i were to try and go for higher then a 45 multi i would have to switch to Offset+Turbo because if i didn't my idle voltage would increase past 1.000v.


----------



## lilchronic

ok so i was able to run cinebench and IBT with offset of + 0.160. so now i should start upping the turbo till i get a stable vcore to run 12+hrs of prime 95???


----------



## Lucky 23

Whats your idle voltage at?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your idle voltage at?


----------



## Jpmboy

Looks to be around 1.2 volts?

Anyway, with a cpuz vcore of 1.41+, i would certainly look at what spikes the chip is experiencing. Try open hardware monitor, and check vcore max. Transient, but at this offset, i would take a look.

Temps getting to 90% of Tmax....


----------



## Jpmboy

Oops, 1.12. Is intel speedstep off?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Oops, 1.12. Is intel speedstep off?


no its on


----------



## Lucky 23

Is CPU-z saying the same voltage when your multi downclocks to 16? Your voltage is at 1.128 but its showing a 50 multi. Also as stated above watch hardware monitor because it will show voltage spikes.


----------



## lilchronic

cpuz never shows it go down to 16 only aida64
real temps jumps around the most between the multiplyer never gooes down to 16 usaually 2000mmhz -5000mhz
and cpu-z always reads 4999.00-5000.29mhz
cpuz lowest vcore is1.12v along with aida 64 1.12v


----------



## Lucky 23

Thats odd I'm not sure why CPU-z is not showing it downclocking to a 16 multi. But basically you can try lowering your offset and see if you can remain stable with a lower idle voltage maybe trying to achieve 1.000v or less. Then when you run P95 you will want to increase turbo a notch at a time and see if you can get it stable.

Watch your voltages in CPU-z and see how the change and w/ different offsets and different turbo settings whether it be at idle or full load.

Hardware monitor will show a Max vcore (spike) usually this will be displayed in the program right after you boot up your comp. It should be higher then Bios, for instance my bios vcore is 1.32 but it will display a max of 1.35 if i open the program right after my comp finishes booting. I never see this in cpu-z but its normal. You will want to be careful though if your shooting for high multi's that require a lot of vcore.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Thats odd I'm not sure why CPU-z is not showing it downclocking to a 16 multi.


CPU-Z fails to display this for me to once i pass the 4.7 mark. Never figured out why, but see it often mentioned on here, people fearing speed stepping isn't working.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Well I tested a new low and I'm completely stabled at 1.032V @ 4.2ghz



I tried going lower and this was pretty close to the limit, -0.010V lower would cause IBT to fail.

I do have one question, is it normal for my Speed (GFlops) to drop when lowering voltage? When I compared this screen to my 1.063V screen it was about 1.0 GFlops lower on avg, although at this voltage the speed would sometimes jump up to 115 GFlops which is higher than any posted during the higher voltage run. Any comments on this? Does it mean anything?


----------



## lilchronic

ok so 4.8 ghz i have offset of +0.020 should i put that back to +0.005 and up the turbo insted of the offset?


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cpuz never shows it go down to 16 only aida64
> real temps jumps around the most between the multiplyer never gooes down to 16 usaually 2000mmhz -5000mhz
> and cpu-z always reads 4999.00-5000.29mhz
> cpuz lowest vcore is1.12v along with aida 64 1.12v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Thats odd I'm not sure why CPU-z is not showing it downclocking to a 16 multi. But basically you can try lowering your offset and see if you can remain stable with a lower idle voltage maybe trying to achieve 1.000v or less. Then when you run P95 you will want to increase turbo a notch at a time and see if you can get it stable.
> Watch your voltages in CPU-z and see how the change and w/ different offsets and different turbo settings whether it be at idle or full load.
> Hardware monitor will show a Max vcore (spike) usually this will be displayed in the program right after you boot up your comp. It should be higher then Bios, for instance my bios vcore is 1.32 but it will display a max of 1.35 if i open the program right after my comp finishes booting. I never see this in cpu-z but its normal. You will want to be careful though if your shooting for high multi's that require a lot of vcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> CPU-Z fails to display this for me to once i pass the 4.7 mark. Never figured out why, but see it often mentioned on here, people fearing speed stepping isn't working.


Check your windows power management. Control Panel > System and Security > Power Options > Change plan settings > Change advanced power settings
Scroll down to and expand "Processor power management" then "Minimum processor state". Set the percentage to 0%. That should resolve CPU-Z not reporting correctly. It did for me and a few others I've shared this with.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> CPU-Z fails to display this for me to once i pass the 4.7 mark. Never figured out why, but see it often mentioned on here, people fearing speed stepping isn't working.


you want to hear something funny?
i was reading this thread, saw the cpuz stuck , and thought, glad i dont have that problem anymore, works fine now...
so i checked, started cpuz and real temp ....guess what!!

i had to laugh so hard, think the neighbours heard me ... LOL
















yea, spidey81 might be right about that setting,


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> you want to hear something funny?
> i was reading this thread, saw the cpuz stuck , and thought, glad i dont have that problem anymore, works fine now...
> so i checked, started cpuz and real temp ....guess what!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to laugh so hard, think the neighbours heard me ... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, spidey81 might be right about that setting,


You prolly have one of C states on. Similar to what i have here











Gotta give it to 100$ board though lol , asrock z77 pro4-m


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok so 4.8 ghz i have offset of +0.020 should i put that back to +0.005 and up the turbo insted of the offset?


Yea thats where i would start w/ a +0.005 and maybe a turbo of 1 notch above +0.04. Then see how long P95 lasts before failing. If your idle voltage is too low then usually you will get crashes or freezes at light load like either idle or browsing the internet.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Check your windows power management. Control Panel > System and Security > Power Options > Change plan settings > Change advanced power settings
> Scroll down to and expand "Processor power management" then "Minimum processor state". Set the percentage to 0%. That should resolve CPU-Z not reporting correctly. It did for me and a few others I've shared this with.


thanks i fixed it now


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea thats where i would start w/ a +0.005 and maybe a turbo of 1 notch above +0.04. Then see how long P95 lasts before failing. If your idle voltage is too low then usually you will get crashes or freezes at light load like either idle or browsing the internet.


i can run that fine with LLC 1 but i switched it to Level 2 and i had to up the offset to 0.020 to get it stable again. so i try upping turbo to keep my idle volts down?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> You prolly have one of C states on. Similar to what i have here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta give it to 100$ board though lol , asrock z77 pro4-m


thats a nice chip you have there, great oc with the vcore

i adjusted the minimum processor state, works ..well, it works,
jumps around with speeds alot more then real temp, and higher..

i reinstalled windows, forgot to adjust processor state again.. o well..
i only disable C1 btw..


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i can run that fine with LLC 1 but i switched it to Level 2 and i had to up the offset to 0.020 to get it stable again. so i try upping turbo to keep my idle volts down?


It wont stay stable at idle with anything between a +0.005 to +0.015? If so then +0.020 might be the lowest offset you can run w/ a 48 multi. Then you will just need to get it stable at full load so run P95 (watch your CPU-z vcore carefully as to not overvolt) and see how long it lasts before it crashes or a worker stops. Then just try bring up Turbo a notch or two while leaving offset where its at.

If its staying stable at idle w/ a +0.005 offset, but then you run P95 and it fails then this would mean that you would want to increase your Turbo because turbo kicks in when the CPU is at full load.


----------



## lilchronic

lol im goin back to 5.0 i got 4.8 stabel ill tweak it later after i get 50








well i did go to my 4.8 setting and lowerd the offset then upped the turbo to where my vcore from the offset was stable
so i put
4.8
LLC 2
offset 0.005
turbo 0.15
load 1.248v-1.256v- 1.264v

i used to run
4.8
LLC 1
offset 0.005
turbo 0.04
but then switched to
LLC 2
offset 0.020
turbo 0.04
all had voltage load of 1.248v - 1.256v - 1.264v


----------



## deadmau420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> You prolly have one of C states on. Similar to what i have here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta give it to 100$ board though lol , asrock z77 pro4-m


3570k + CM 212 Evo + Asrock Pro4m = 5.0ghz overclock??? This just doesn't add up to me. And those low temps to top it off 40s-50s max?

How the hell did you manage 5.0ghz overclock on hot running OC'd 3570k? And 1.296V only? I figured this guy must be doin sick custom water loop, but you only had 212 evo. Did you get lucky or does anyone with the same processor, mobo, 212evo setup can get the same overclock?

I plan to run 3570k, H60 with better fans, Asrock z77e-itx. I think 212evo and h60 are about the same in terms of cooling, so would i be able to achieve your overclock?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol im goin back to 5.0 i got 4.8 stabel ill tweak it later after i get 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i did go to my 4.8 setting and lowerd the offset then upped the turbo to where my vcore from the offset was stable
> so i put
> 4.8
> LLC 2
> offset 0.005
> turbo 0.15
> load 1.248v-1.256v- 1.264v
> i used to run
> 4.8
> LLC 1
> offset 0.005
> turbo 0.04
> but then switched to
> LLC 2
> offset 0.020
> turbo 0.04
> all had voltage load of 1.248v - 1.256v - 1.264v


Perfect







Whats your idle voltage at now w/ the +0.005 offset and the +0.15 turbo?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your idle voltage at now w/ the +0.005 offset and the +0.15 turbo?


0.955 was the lowest i saw


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 0.955 was the lowest i saw


See there you go so now you have decreased it from the 1.12 and will have lower idle temps. Good job


----------



## lilchronic

check it out


and it was 15 c hotter today i usaully have my window open an my pc sucking in the cold air


----------



## Lucky 23

Lookin good once you got your voltages dialed in w/ those short runs on Intel burn test, then i would switch to P95 and try some long tests to see if holds up


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Lookin good once you got your voltages dialed in w/ those short runs on Intel burn test, then i would switch to P95 and try some long tests to see if holds up


u see those temps differences i just applied coolabs pro and ultra to my 3570k
5 ghz here i come lol


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Nobody answered my question, I'd like a little feedback on questions below the picture:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Well I tested a new low and I'm completely stabled at 1.032V @ 4.2ghz
> 
> I tried going lower and this was pretty close to the limit, -0.010V lower would cause IBT to fail.
> I do have one question, is it normal for my Speed (GFlops) to drop when lowering voltage? When I compared this screen to my 1.063V screen it was about 1.0 GFlops lower on avg, although at this voltage the speed would sometimes jump up to 115 GFlops which is higher than any posted during the higher voltage run. Any comments on this? Does it mean anything?


----------



## Lucky 23

Im not sure on that one buddy sorry


----------



## hyujmn

I've seen that before. It seems like the GFlops from IBT is pretty finicky. I don't think anyone really had an answer to why it does that, but it does.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Ok, well at least it's not a known issue. I'm very happy with my OC being stable at 1.032V though


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Ok, well at least it's not a known issue. I'm very happy with my OC being stable at 1.032V though


push that sh#t man 4.2 is weak


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Ivy @ 4.2ghz is plenty for me and gaming, I came from a Q9550 @ 3.6ghz









also did you notice my temps, high of 66C under IBT!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Ivy @ 4.2ghz is plenty for me and gaming, I came from a Q9550 @ 3.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did you notice my temps, high of 66C under IBT!


I get a high of 66 at 4.8


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I get a high of 66 at 4.8


De-lidded? What are your ambients man? I doubt I would ever get those temps where I come from (If the chip isn't de-lidded)! Let's just say our ambients are at 30*C~32*C.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I get a high of 66 at 4.8


screens? what is your case? My Corsair 650D isn't known for being the best air cooled case out there with a single 200mm intake fan partially blocked by the HDD cage.

Also if you truly get an absolute highest temp of 66C after running IBT @ max stress on air cooling at 4.8ghz with a 3770K, you have the coolest running Ivy chip I have ever heard of if it is not delidded.


----------



## Lucky 23

So ive been playing around w/ my 2500k and running a few really short tests.

Switched from a +0.015 offset to now testing at a -0.015 offset w/ a +0.031 turbo. Level 3 LLC

w/ the +0.015 offset CPU-z idle vcore was 1.000-1.008

W/ the -0.015 offset CPU-z idle vcore is at .968-.976

Still going to need to increase turbo and run some long test tomorrow because Full load vcore is still too low at 1.280-1.288 In CPU-z where i need 1.296-1.304 w/ the +0.015 offset.


----------



## Jpmboy

Not sure about that power setting in windows power management. See the screen shot below. Intel speedstep setting in bios needs to be ON?


----------



## spidey81

CPU-Z and, to an extent, Realtemp were the only programs that I noticed the speed not being reported correctly. I have speed step enabled in bios, but the windows processor usage percentage seemed to fix the issue. It only recently happened too. About the time that bios 2.7 for the Z77 Extreme4 came out. Not sure if that had anything to do with it or not.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Well I tested a new low and I'm completely stabled at 1.032V @ 4.2ghz
> 
> I tried going lower and this was pretty close to the limit, -0.010V lower would cause IBT to fail.
> I do have one question, is it normal for my Speed (GFlops) to drop when lowering voltage? When I compared this screen to my 1.063V screen it was about 1.0 GFlops lower on avg, although at this voltage the speed would sometimes jump up to 115 GFlops which is higher than any posted during the higher voltage run. Any comments on this? Does it mean anything?


doesnt mean anything, only 1 gflop on avg.
if windows start up a service in the background, or you start a program,
you would see a drop like that..i didnt notice big differences between running high or lower vcore/oc's
if you see huge gflop drop, i would start to worry









lol, "gflop drop", try say that 10x


----------



## lilchronic

GFLOPS


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> GFLOPS


high gflops, nice, not that it mean anything but ...lol

heres mine at 5.0ghz with HT , 109-110 gflops

and without HT

124-125 gflops
ram is a important factor also with gflops, i only run 1600mhz ram so..









4.7ghz for comparison,

NCSUZoSo, see the difference in used vcore, and how little difference there is in gflops


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadmau420*
> 
> 3570k + CM 212 Evo + Asrock Pro4m = 5.0ghz overclock??? This just doesn't add up to me. And those low temps to top it off 40s-50s max?
> How the hell did you manage 5.0ghz overclock on hot running OC'd 3570k? And 1.296V only? I figured this guy must be doin sick custom water loop, but you only had 212 evo. Did you get lucky or does anyone with the same processor, mobo, 212evo setup can get the same overclock?
> I plan to run 3570k, H60 with better fans, Asrock z77e-itx. I think 212evo and h60 are about the same in terms of cooling, so would i be able to achieve your overclock?


Open balcony and -15 outside. Was able to achieve max of 5.2 benchable.


----------



## lilchronic

here we go


----------



## villAni

What could be the problem?, sometimes(very rarely) i get these weird stutters... which last for around 2 seconds.. can't remember if i had them pre-OC..
Is it normal that my CPU voltage drops to 0.960V sometimes?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I've been having some issues in FC3 and I noticed that my VCore is also dropping to below 1V at times during load while at 4200mhz. Is this caused by running too low voltage or is it something else?


----------



## Jpmboy

50x - good sport, but now, what do you do with it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> I've been having some issues in FC3 and I noticed that my VCore is also dropping to below 1V at times during load while at 4200mhz. Is this caused by running too low voltage or is it something else?


Is it unstable? Frankly, i never really understood this drive to undervolt a CPU.

Try adding a tad more vcore (in offset, not turbo) and see if it resolves.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> CPU-Z and, to an extent, Realtemp were the only programs that I noticed the speed not being reported correctly. I have speed step enabled in bios, but the windows processor usage percentage seemed to fix the issue. It only recently happened too. About the time that bios 2.7 for the Z77 Extreme4 came out. Not sure if that had anything to do with it or not.


Yeah, not sure which it is... But then I've been using OHM for a while. Will check CPUZ.


----------



## GunSkillet

I just got my 3770k,

I set the Multiplier to 43
Core Voltage to offset -0.165
Turbo Boost to 0.012v
PLL voltage to 1.586

It sits at around the mid 70s and goes over 80 sometimes. Is this bad? It's starting to really piss me off tbh.

I'm using an h80 on the highest setting, with 1 Corsair SP120 performance edition in pull. I'm using Artic Silver 5.

Edit: still testing, just got a max temp of 96C..... It's always after the 2nd round of tests start on prime95, my max temp goes up over 10C


----------



## makuab

My ram is at 1600MHz would putting it at 1333MHz make it easier to OC? I heard that somewhere, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ByeByeFive

I have yet to come across with an issue with the newest bios. Currently my overclock is 5.2GHz on the ivy bridge 3570k 100ibt run stable max temp 81degrees
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> anyone with the z77 extreme 4 used the 2.00 bios? I just finished a 24 hour prime95 custom blend run with the 1.80 bios so I'm not sure I want to update. I noticed it says something about raid which I don't use and update VBIOS it says, what does this mean exactly? video bios for the IGP? I have no idea what this new bios actually changes lol


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makuab*
> 
> My ram is at 1600MHz would putting it at 1333MHz make it easier to OC? I heard that somewhere, but I'm not sure.


No because your CPU overclock and your ram are not linked anymore like the old Intel 775 boards


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Is it unstable? Frankly, i never really understood this drive to undervolt a CPU.
> Try adding a tad more vcore (in offset, not turbo) and see if it resolves.


Well I'm also having an issue with Steam that has nothing to do with OCing, so I'll report back later.


----------



## saura

Hi,

Does anyone have a successful BCLK overclock - if possible preferably on an Asrock Z68 Extreme4

Many thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Well I'm also having an issue with Steam that has nothing to do with OCing, so I'll report back later.


Ah, sounds unrelated to your OC. Good luck.


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> I just got my 3770k,
> 
> I set the Multiplier to 43
> Core Voltage to offset -0.165
> Turbo Boost to 0.012v
> PLL voltage to 1.586
> 
> It sits at around the mid 70s and goes over 80 sometimes. Is this bad? It's starting to really piss me off tbh.
> 
> I'm using an h80 on the highest setting, with 1 Corsair SP120 performance edition in pull. I'm using Artic Silver 5.
> 
> Edit: still testing, just got a max temp of 96C..... It's always after the 2nd round of tests start on prime95, my max temp goes up over 10C


Just returned it for a new one, the temps are SO much better. right now it's running at 65C @4.6 Ghz.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Just returned it for a new one, the temps are SO much better. right now it's running at 65C @4.6 Ghz.


You got a new what? H80 or a different chip?


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> You got a new what? H80 or a different chip?


Different chip, I'm geting arround 65-70C so far, but I might have to raise the voltage a little :/


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> bsod list
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is


i was always getting this when i tried for 5ghz once i upped my vtt to 1.2v i have not got that bsod and now when i run prime95 blend it just stops responding 3 hrs in
i ran it last night for 9 hrs but worker #2 stoped working but all the others kept goin. so i raised my vcor a lil and now it just stops responding 3 hrs in and i get close program


----------



## Rakhasa

Been following this guide. Currently at 4.5ghz with vcore offset 0.005 and turbo offset 0.004, everything as the guide says. In Coretemps, I'm getting a VID of 1.310v under load. My temps are 75-81 degrees. I see some of you posting a VID of 1.265 or so. How do I get to that value in the BIOS??


----------



## lilchronic

my cpu vid is 1.265 but once i start putting up the turbo voltage my cpu vid starts to rise along with the turbo.


----------



## Rakhasa

I see, so under full load, what is your vid? I'm just trying to find a way to stabilize my system with the lowest voltage possible, that way I get better temps and longer cpu life span.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> I see, so under full load, what is your vid? I'm just trying to find a way to stabilize my system with the lowest voltage possible, that way I get better temps and longer cpu life span.


i depends on what i have my turbo voltage at but usually at 1.25v - 1.27v


----------



## Rakhasa

I see, I will go into BIOS again after I make sure at these settings it's fully stable, then I'll start lowering things around. Thanks!


----------



## Rakhasa

I played around with LLC, changed it to level 2, now in CPU-Z my vcore is 1.28 - 1.29. Gonna see if it's stable now.


----------



## Rakhasa

Question for Vcore Offset. At 0.005, my vcore is sitting at 1.06v. If I increased my offset to 0.015 lets say, is that only increasing the vcore at idle or will it increase vcore in load as well? This is a newb question, but at 0.005 offset and 0.004 turbo, my vcore in CPU-Z hits 1.28-1.296, if I changed the vcore offset to 0.015, wouldn't my CPU-Z vcore get too high to be safe under full load?


----------



## Lucky 23

Offset increases/decreases you vcore at idle & full load, Additional turbo voltage only kicks in at full load. You can increase/decrease offset or turbo in bios, then hit F10 to save, boot back into bios and check the bios vcore. This way you can see the changes to your vcore before booting into windows.

The 1.06v is your idle vcore and the 1.28-1.29 is your full load vcore.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Rakhasa your sig should say 3570K, not 3750K


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saura*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have a successful BCLK overclock - if possible preferably on an Asrock Z68 Extreme4
> 
> Many thanks


This guy has:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> Yeah, I have heard a lot about not increasing Bclk, it kills chips Y such. My chip runs on a good bit less voltage at 48X103.3 than it does at 49X100.0. I have not seen any proof that Bclk kills but less voltage is a good thing IMHO. Besides that, upping the ram speed with bclk perks things up. 4.9 with 100.0 bclk is not as fast as 4.9 WITH increased bclk in my machine, for whatever that's worth.
> 
> The best move I have made is giving up on manual vcore setting & LLC and switching over to offset voltage this is highly recommended.


----------



## VonDutch

blck oc doesnt kill your chip,
but stressess all other components on your mobo too,
and thats not always a good thing..

i could only use blck oc upto 4.6-4.7ghz, but only used a mild 101 blck,
at 4.7ghz 102blck(101.40 worked max) was no go..i liked the 101 blck, because it felt just a bit snappier..

at stock, i could oc with blck only upto 108,

set in bios, reading was 107.981


----------



## saura

Cool.... I tried a 102.5 BLCK on top of the +4 bin overclock and got 8.9s on super-pi. not bad for an i7 2600 but it did get a little hot with my 'stock' cooler









I'll update the cooler and see if I can get past 105 but have got the nasty feeling that it will all end in tears


----------



## Jpmboy

Reading back thru a few posts. I thought VID is a hard-coded, chip specific Hz/mV curve intel burns into the chip. What you see in coretemp, or realtemp is the chip reporting where the chip is currently performing on that curve - or where it thinks it should be. Main point being, once you start to overclock, this value becomes irrelevant since the whole purpose of an OC is to essentially "damn vid" and full speed ahead?

My question is, what help is knowing VID once you take the chip off the reservation?

Yeah - finding the blck sweetspot has more to do with your other components than with the chip itself. PCIE cards, etc. i couldnt extract much from blck tweaking and gave up.


----------



## VonDutch

to me vid is only important to find my offset for a oc, thats all really








vcore-vid=offset


----------



## jman12311

Does frequent crashing and blue screens damage a processor or make it not work as good as it used to? Just curious.


----------



## bhardy1185

Started overclocking my 3570 last night. Currently have it cooled by a hyper 212+ in P/P. I got it up to 4.4GHz last night and the "5 minute" test on the OP ran fine. Temps where getting a little high. Highest was 88 on core 2 and 4. Other two where 77 I believe. I jumped up to 4.5GHz and got immediate blue screen. Dropped back down and upped the turbo to the next setting which I think was .008. I ran the same prime95 settings (as posted on OP) and while it didn't blue screen, I got .NET errors after running for about an hour. Temps where high in my opinion. 92 on 2 cores and 89 on the other two.

My questions, I'm assuming the .NET errors mean that it is unstable. What should my next step be to get this running stable at either 4.4 or 4.5? Also, what do you think of the temps? I think that they are too high. I plan on going WC eventually but will run the 212 for probably 2-3 months so I want to get a good OC on this will manageable temps.

Side note: I took the 212 off and reapplied the TIM. I used the credit card method of putting the paste on the cooler, scrapping it off to ensure the paste was in the "grooves" and then put a pea size dot on the cpu. Does this seem like the right way to apply the paste?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jman12311*
> 
> Does frequent crashing and blue screens damage a processor or make it not work as good as it used to? Just curious.


Shouldn't really hurt the chip, barring you dont turn it into a flash bulb... but can wreak havoc with the OS. Always best to boot from a mirror disk until you get the stable optimum.

AND, check WHEA kernel errors in event viewer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Yes, good way to apply TIM. Which TIM are you using? Check "skinnylabs" for tim comparison.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> to me vid is only important to find my offset for a oc, thats all really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vcore-vid=offset


Likely a good approximation. stable vcores are usually less than the reported vid at any frequency. Many of the canned bios OCs ( like turbo50) pump too many volts with the difference method?


----------



## Rakhasa

My vid in Coretemps is 1.310, so does that mean I should be aiming to get an offset so that my Vcore - Vid = Offset


----------



## bhardy1185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, good way to apply TIM. Which TIM are you using? Check "skinnylabs" for tim comparison.


Link to TIM:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100015

I think at the time that I bought this (back in 2011) it was fairly high on the "recommended" TIMs for the 212. I know there are several others out there better and I am willing to get them on other people's recommendations. Do you think I would have better temps with a different TIM? Sad thing is I bought two tubes of this







Barely made a dent in one tube.


----------



## MAKATTACK

Awesome guide man! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> My vid in Coretemps is 1.310, so does that mean I should be aiming to get an offset so that my Vcore - Vid = Offset


trick is to find your stable vcore first for any oc,
after that, take your vid reading, do the math, and you have your offset for that oc









mind you, cpuz readings can be a bit off sometimes..


difference between using no vdroop, or a bit vdroop, no vdroop i could take down offset by 0.020V,
but normally you want a bit vdroop with using offset









found this guide about offset etc today, maybe it helps you to understand how it works








http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/updated-part-ii-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread

time to make dinner ...laterz peeps


----------



## Rakhasa

Sigh, I ran prime over night last night everything was fine at 4500mhz. The second I opened internet explorer, I got a STOP x101 BSOD. So now I upped vcore to 0.010. Currently my VID is higher than my Vcore. I'm sitting at 1.296-1.304 vcore during load, the VID is 1.31. I'll keep testing first.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Where i find intel`s documents that tell max vcore, temperatures?


----------



## Rakhasa

PS. What BIOS version are you guys using? I believe I'm still on 2.30.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

2.70.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhardy1185*
> 
> Link to TIM:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100015
> 
> I think at the time that I bought this (back in 2011) it was fairly high on the "recommended" TIMs for the 212. I know there are several others out there better and I am willing to get them on other people's recommendations. Do you think I would have better temps with a different TIM? Sad thing is I bought two tubes of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barely made a dent in one tube.


Take a look:
http://skinneelabs.com/2011-thermal-paste-review-comparison/2/

Best we do, on average, is a moderate contact mount, unless you lap and use a torque wrench in seating your cooler. Maybe a few degrees better with PK or HeGrease?

Before buying indigo, check the application procedure. Works great, but read first.

The AS alu paste is (just) okay.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> Sigh, I ran prime over night last night everything was fine at 4500mhz. The second I opened internet explorer, I got a STOP x101 BSOD. So now I upped vcore to 0.010. Currently my VID is higher than my Vcore. I'm sitting at 1.296-1.304 vcore during load, the VID is 1.31. I'll keep testing first.


Yeah, 101 or 124 while browsing with IE, raise offset, not turbo. Or drop the multi lower. At the extremes, sometimes cpu pll can help... Assuming all else is right, like memory.


----------



## Rakhasa

My memory is at default - 9-9-9-24, 1600mhz, 1.5v, followed the guide on that one. So I just got a prime95 has stopped working error after 10min at offset 0.005, turbo 0.004, 4500mhz, LLC 3. I'm upping the vcore to 0.010 and testing again. Also I'm testing at 90% memory (6500mb) and min fft size is 1344, max 1792. Thanks for the advice, will keep updating.


----------



## bhardy1185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Take a look:
> http://skinneelabs.com/2011-thermal-paste-review-comparison/2/
> 
> Best we do, on average, is a moderate contact mount, unless you lap and use a torque wrench in seating your cooler. Maybe a few degrees better with PK or HeGrease?
> 
> Before buying indigo, check the application procedure. Works great, but read first.
> 
> The AS alu paste is (just) okay.


I have seen this in a recent build log. It looks very interesting. I wouldn't mind using indigo but, after reading the installation pdf, it doesn't support the 212+ due to the heat pipes. Whenever I get to water cooling, I will more than likely use this TIM.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> My memory is at default - 9-9-9-24, 1600mhz, 1.5v, followed the guide on that one. So I just got a prime95 has stopped working error after 10min at offset 0.005, turbo 0.004, 4500mhz, LLC 3. I'm upping the vcore to 0.010 and testing again. Also I'm testing at 90% memory (6500mb) and min fft size is 1344, max 1792. Thanks for the advice, will keep updating.


Increase Additional turbo voltage instead of increasing the offset. Try a +0.008 or +0.012....


----------



## Rakhasa

Okay, I just upped myself to vcore offset +0.015 after +0.010 gave me the same Prime has stopped working message. If it fails again, I will try doing turbo offset instead like you said.


----------



## bilbog

So, i have an issue. My current bios settings will run Prime95 just fine, for more than 5 minutes, more than once with no issues. But if i try to run 3dmark 11 or the windows assessment tool they both stop responding and fail. The only way i could even get it to function at all without bsoding was to change load line calibration to level 1. Besides that i followed the guide step by step. No issues at all until i went to 4.3 then changing voltage ect did nothing. bsod over and over, Almost always citing memory errors or corruption. I compared the bug codes to the one in the help section of the guide and all point to v-core. Even with +.039 turbo voltage it still fails to run either test.Memtest has failed 4 ram sticks so far, in pairs, alone, and on all 4 slots of the motherboard alone. Back at 4.2 with no voltage changes besides the 2 i started with, i was fine. Do i have a faulty board or something? Am i overlooking something obvious? Anyway here is how my bios is set-up.

Advance turbo 30-disabled
Load optimizations both-disabled
CPU ratio 45(currently)-All core
BCLK-100
Spread spectrum-disabled
Intel speedstep tech-enabled
Intel turbo boost tech-enabled
additional turbo voltage-. 27
Internal PLL overvoltage-disabled
Long duration power limit 500
Long duration maintained-Auto
Short duration power limit-500
Primary plane current-auto
Second plane current-auto
GT overclocking support-disabled

All ram settings i left to XMP profile, looks fine. 999-24 1600 1.5 volts.

Power saving mode-disabled
CPU voltage-Offset mode +.005v
Load Line Calibration-level 1
VTT voltage i bumped to 880-Wouldn't function without memory issues until i bumped it up.
PCH-Auto 1.059
CPU PLL Voltage-auto 1.832
VCCSA Voltage-Auto .925

Under Advanced

All cores active
C1E-Enabled
C3&C6 Disabled
Package C State-Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling-Enabled
No-Execute Memory Protection-Enabled
Intel Virtualization Tech-Enabled
Hardware Prefetcher-Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch-Enabled

ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
Intel i5 3570k


----------



## Jpmboy

I switched from AS5 to PK1 and see a few degrees lower idle and max... On air or water. But that's it. Most of the issues with a thermal solution relate to contact quality. TIM won't do anything magical.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> Okay, I just upped myself to vcore offset +0.015 after +0.010 gave me the same Prime has stopped working message. If it fails again, I will try doing turbo offset instead like you said.


Lucky will give good advice. I think you told us two problems. One was a desktop/ browzer bsod after a p95 run, the other is p95 load worker failure. These are different and point to idle offset and load turbo respectively... I think.


----------



## Jpmboy

Bilbog - memtest fails/ records wrrors for all the memory sticks? Even. At stock clock and voltages?


----------



## Rakhasa

Hmm the BSOD was awhile back, when I had LLC at level 3, and vcore offset / turbo offset at 0.005 and 0.004 respectively. Since upping my vcore offset to 0.010, the BSODS have stopped. Now I'm only getting prime has stopped working messages. I made my own thread about this so I don't keep flooding this guide, it is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1347932/i5-3570k-4-5ghz-please-help-me-stabilize#post_19018153. Currently testing 0.015 vcore offset, turbo 0.004 still, been running for 2 hours now.


----------



## bilbog

First 2 sticks failed at default speeds, 1333 and i forget timings. The xmp profile enabled still failed. (1600 999 24 1.65v). I have 1 more stick i can use to test with, an old stick of OCZ Gold. I will try it in a little. It is in the pc i am using atm. Current sticks are the vengeance, never tried at default speeds but at proper speeds failed. I even tried raising the voltage to 1.55v. Still failed.


----------



## Jpmboy

I think you found the problem. Just asking... But you're sure you seated the sticks all the way? Both tabs click up?


----------



## bilbog

Yeah, both tabs clicked up. I will try this last stick of ram in there before i return the motherboard...just for the hell of it. My girl has the car for 3 more hours anyway. Is that a fairly common problem or am i just rather unlucky?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> Okay, I just upped myself to vcore offset +0.015 after +0.010 gave me the same Prime has stopped working message. If it fails again, I will try doing turbo offset instead like you said.


Yea try putting your offset back to +0.005 and then just up the Additional turbo voltage when P95 fails


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbog*
> 
> So, i have an issue. My current bios settings will run Prime95 just fine, for more than 5 minutes, more than once with no issues. But if i try to run 3dmark 11 or the windows assessment tool they both stop responding and fail. The only way i could even get it to function at all without bsoding was to change load line calibration to level 1. Besides that i followed the guide step by step. No issues at all until i went to 4.3 then changing voltage ect did nothing. bsod over and over, Almost always citing memory errors or corruption. I compared the bug codes to the one in the help section of the guide and all point to v-core. Even with +.039 turbo voltage it still fails to run either test.Memtest has failed 4 ram sticks so far, in pairs, alone, and on all 4 slots of the motherboard alone. Back at 4.2 with no voltage changes besides the 2 i started with, i was fine. Do i have a faulty board or something? Am i overlooking something obvious? Anyway here is how my bios is set-up.


Memtest is failing? To make sure its not your overclock that is causing Memtest to fail, put your cpu back to stock and run memtest again (unless you ran it at stock clocks originally).

Leave VTT, PCH-Auto, CPU PLL and VCCSA on auto unless going above 4.5 where these might be changed but for 4.5 or under these are usually fine on auto.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> Hmm the BSOD was awhile back, when I had LLC at level 3, and vcore offset / turbo offset at 0.005 and 0.004 respectively. Since upping my vcore offset to 0.010, the BSODS have stopped. Now I'm only getting prime has stopped working messages. I made my own thread about this so I don't keep flooding this guide, it is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1347932/i5-3570k-4-5ghz-please-help-me-stabilize#post_19018153. Currently testing 0.015 vcore offset, turbo 0.004 still, been running for 2 hours now.


Is the BSOD during idle or during P95? If it's at idle then you will want to up your offset to a +0.010 but i think you posted your idle vcore before at 1.06 which should be fine.


----------



## bilbog

The first 2 sticks gave me issues immediately. After I installed windows doing any gaming or remotely intensive task would cause BSOD. I got errors in Memtest very quickly with the first pair of sticks. Second sticks gave me 1 error in memtest before I set the XMP profile on. Diddn't run it until I had issues after the OC. I will run memtest on all default settings again.


----------



## lilchronic

if this crashes then im done messen with it and im goin back to 4.8


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea run memtest on stock settings by just hitting the Clear Cmos button or resetting all the settings yourself. That way you will know if the ram is the issue. My first set of ripjawsx were defective so its possible, they finally failed at around 3 hours into memtest. My second set completed 5 hours of memtest w/out problems.

Just have your ram setup at the correct timings and voltage. All other bios settings at default


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> if this crashes then im done messen with it and im goin back to 4.8


ok well dam i lied it crashed right after i posted this got a bsod 0x000124 but im still messin with it i put my vtt up to 1.25v because i lasted longer in prime with it at 1.2v than it did with stock setting of 1.141v. is 1.25 to high for my vtt and how much higher could i go?
i also upped my turbo
50ghz
offset +0.130
LLC .1
turbo 0.08
vtt 1.25

i no for sure if one of u guys had my chip or my brother was here oc it, this chip would be stable. lol








im such a noob sorry guys


----------



## Lucky 23

Whats your idle voltage at w/ a +0.130 offset? Like i said you should try to keep your offset lower and increase turbo. Your offset will increase full load voltage but it will also increase your idle voltage so if your idle voltage is stable w/ a low offset then just try leaving the offset where its at and increase turbo that way you can maintain the low 1.000v +/- idle vcore in cpu-z


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your idle voltage at w/ a +0.130 offset? Like i said you should try to keep your offset lower and increase turbo. Your offset will increase full load voltage but it will also increase your idle voltage so if your idle voltage is stable w/ a low offset then just try leaving the offset where its at and increase turbo that way you can maintain the low 1.000v +/- idle vcore in cpu-z


vcore1.096v
cpu vid 0.986


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbog*
> 
> The first 2 sticks gave me issues immediately. After I installed windows doing any gaming or remotely intensive task would cause BSOD. I got errors in Memtest very quickly with the first pair of sticks. Second sticks gave me 1 error in memtest before I set the XMP profile on. Diddn't run it until I had issues after the OC. I will run memtest on all default settings again.


Just checking... you clr'd cmos, the bios to stock. set ACHI etc as needed, installed all sticks, set XMP, save and exit with the memtest cd/usb loaded. ran memtest and the ram fails? if yes, why do you think it's the MB? Do the sticks work in another MB?

oops - i see lucky already suggested this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> vcore1.096v
> cpu vid 0.986


Speedstep will drop the vcore along the VID line at 1600MHz. Only a fraction of the offset will show up at idle (LLC, droop and drop notwithstanding)... but you guys know this.


----------



## bilbog

I have 2 sets of Corsair 2x4 ram. 1 Set of XMS3 1600 1.65v and 1 set of Vengeance 1600 1.5 volt. And 1 single stick of OCZ Gold 1333 1.65 ram. The XMS3 instantly failed memtest. I had them in a GA970-a UD3 Motherboard with a Phenom ii 1090t overclocked to almost 4.0 for 6 months with 0 issues with them. The moment I got the ASRock board I had issues and it was virtually unusable. I got the Vengeance ram from my friend and I had no issues, until I overclocked. All 4 sticks have failed at ALL default settings. (besides the voltage/frequency of course) And I ran my OCZ Gold for 3 hours with no issues in memtest, however I set my bios back up for a 4.5 overclock and I have errors in prime even now. I will run it all night with memtest, had to get my girls pc going again for now since it is her ram stick. I assumed the XMS3 was just not compatible with my motherboard for whatever reason, I have heard lots of people advise against the 1.65v ram with z77 setups. But with the other 3 sticks failing too, I drew the conclusion it may have been the motherboard.


----------



## bhardy1185

What do you think about this clock and temps? Test ran for over 2 hours. I think the temps are a little high but tolerable. Thanks for the responses



Just noticed in the screen shot that the core speed reads 2799.90 MHz. This was taken after the test had been stopped and the clock was actually 4.3GHz if you notice in the two HWinINFO64 shot.


----------



## lilchronic

can u make your screen shots bigger


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> can u make your screen shots bigger


You can click the photo, the right click and select view image to make it larger


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You can click the photo, the right click and select view image to make it larger


He was being Sarcastic.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> He was being Sarcastic.


I don't think so...

Also, middle click works better.


----------



## Nephireal

Hey guys I have a quick question.

I'm trying to stablize a 4.9ghtz OC and my turbo boost voltage doesn't seem to actually apply in windows after about +0.160v. Not sure what's up but I can't get more voltage to my chip this way it seems and I'm not at 1.5v which was the limit I set myself.

Am I suppose to be adding to the offset voltage at a certain point rather than the turbo boost? Little confused if I'm doing something wrong, cheers. (offset voltage still at +0.005 havn't touched it.)

I'm getting near instant crashes loading prime95 so I assume it's ramping to turbo and not having enough voltage to keep chip going so it shuts down. =/ Thanks for any help!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I don't think so...
> 
> Also, middle click works better.


that does work well


----------



## lilchronic

ok im trying
5ghz
offset +0.005
turbo 0.102
LLC 1
max vcore 1.384v
max vid 1.371c


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbog*
> 
> I have 2 sets of Corsair 2x4 ram. 1 Set of XMS3 1600 1.65v and 1 set of Vengeance 1600 1.5 volt. And 1 single stick of OCZ Gold 1333 1.65 ram. The XMS3 instantly failed memtest. I had them in a GA970-a UD3 Motherboard with a Phenom ii 1090t overclocked to almost 4.0 for 6 months with 0 issues with them. The moment I got the ASRock board I had issues and it was virtually unusable. I got the Vengeance ram from my friend and I had no issues, until I overclocked. All 4 sticks have failed at ALL default settings. (besides the voltage/frequency of course) And I ran my OCZ Gold for 3 hours with no issues in memtest, however I set my bios back up for a 4.5 overclock and I have errors in prime even now. I will run it all night with memtest, had to get my girls pc going again for now since it is her ram stick. I assumed the XMS3 was just not compatible with my motherboard for whatever reason, I have heard lots of people advise against the 1.65v ram with z77 setups. But with the other 3 sticks failing too, I drew the conclusion it may have been the motherboard.


Wow - you may have a bad MB... Rma it.


----------



## Mike89

Couple of question about my relatively average overclock. I7 3770K @ 4.4 (ASRock Z77 Extreme6). I have cpu offset at -050v and turbo at auto. I notice in cpuz (1.62) that it always shows around 4400 no matter if I have the cstates on auto or disabled (per the guide). I also don't see any turbo being applied under load like I did with my previous !7 920. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## AlexNJ

What kind of clocks should I get witg a 3570k hyper212 and extreme 4?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> What kind of clocks should I get witg a 3570k hyper212 and extreme 4?


4.2 -4.6ghz maybe 4.8ghz


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephireal*
> 
> Hey guys I have a quick question.
> 
> I'm trying to stablize a 4.9ghtz OC and my turbo boost voltage doesn't seem to actually apply in windows after about +0.160v. Not sure what's up but I can't get more voltage to my chip this way it seems and I'm not at 1.5v which was the limit I set myself.
> 
> Am I suppose to be adding to the offset voltage at a certain point rather than the turbo boost? Little confused if I'm doing something wrong, cheers. (offset voltage still at +0.005 havn't touched it.)
> 
> I'm getting near instant crashes loading prime95 so I assume it's ramping to turbo and not having enough voltage to keep chip going so it shuts down. =/ Thanks for any help!


You can try increasing your offset to +0.010 or +0.015 and see what happens. After changing Offset or turbo, you can always reboot back into bios and see if your bios vcore changed and by how much before going into windows.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok im trying
> 5ghz
> offset +0.005
> turbo 0.102
> LLC 1
> max vcore 1.384v
> max vid 1.371c


That looks better good luck


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike89*
> 
> Couple of question about my relatively average overclock. I7 3770K @ 4.4 (ASRock Z77 Extreme6). I have cpu offset at -050v and turbo at auto. I notice in cpuz (1.62) that it always shows around 4400 no matter if I have the cstates on auto or disabled (per the guide). I also don't see any turbo being applied under load like I did with my previous !7 920. Any suggestions appreciated.


Your saying that the cpu isn't down clocking to a 16 multi at idle? Your turbo is on auto so your not going to see anything until you start setting turbo at a specific setting. You can use offset by its self which will increase your idle & full load vcore but using offset + turbo allows you to fine tune your voltages better then just offset only.

Maybe post some screen shot of your bios so we can see your settings. Format a flashdrive in fat32, reboot into bios, hit F12


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> That looks better good luck


i ran 9hrs last night and when i woke up and moved my mouse it crashed so i upped the turbo more 0.112 i think 3 notches up from 0.102


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea 9 hours then your really close probably a notch or 2 for turbo and you'll be good


----------



## Mike89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your saying that the cpu isn't down clocking to a 16 multi at idle? Your turbo is on auto so your not going to see anything until you start setting turbo at a specific setting. You can use offset by its self which will increase your idle & full load vcore but using offset + turbo allows you to fine tune your voltages better then just offset only.
> 
> Maybe post some screen shot of your bios so we can see your settings. Format a flashdrive in fat32, reboot into bios, hit F12










I still don't see cpuz showing the 1600 speed at idle. I do see it bouncing back and forth between 1600 and 4400 in the ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility. I also still don't see any turbo being applied above 4400. Any settings see that should be changed let me know. I still want to stay at a 4.4 OC.


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.2 -4.6ghz maybe 4.8ghz


I hit 61c load at 4.0 if that helps at all, whats a healthy heat ceiling on ib


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike89*
> 
> I still don't see cpuz showing the 1600 speed at idle. I do see it bouncing back and forth between 1600 and 4400 in the ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility. I also still don't see any turbo being applied above 4400. Any settings see that should be changed let me know. I still want to stay at a 4.4 OC.


Spread Spectrum = Disable
Long Duration Power Limit = Guide states 500 which is maximum value i have mine set at 250
Short Duration Power Limit = Guide states 500 which is maximum value i have mine set at 250

My bios has Core Current Limit = Guide states MAX i got mine at 200
Your bios has:
Primary Plane Current Limit & Secondary Plane Current Limit = Guide says max or set it to 200 like mine or in between

I would use bios rather then the tuning utility. You can see your bios vcore under the H/W monitor tab. when you make changes to offset or turbo, F10 to save and reboot into bios, Go to the H/W monitor tab and you should see bios vcore increase if you increased offset/turbo or decrease if you decreased offset/turbo. Vcore only increases slightly when you up turbo 1 notch, sometimes it might take 3 notches or so to notice the increase since the increases are very small

I think another member had this problem also and mentioned changing something in windows a few pages back. I cant remember off the top of my head though because i didnt have this problem w/ my system


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> I hit 61c load at 4.0 if that helps at all, whats a healthy heat ceiling on ib


Usually you want to stay below 80c-85c. Personally i like keeping mine below 80c


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Usually you want to stay below 80c-85c. Personally i like keeping mine below 80c


so mid/high 70s is fine?


----------



## Mike89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Spread Spectrum = Disable
> Long Duration Power Limit = Guide states 500 which is maximum value i have mine set at 250
> Short Duration Power Limit = Guide states 500 which is maximum value i have mine set at 250
> 
> My bios has Core Current Limit = Guide states MAX i got mine at 200
> Your bios has:
> Primary Plane Current Limit & Secondary Plane Current Limit = Guide says max or set it to 200 like mine or in between
> 
> I would use bios rather then the tuning utility. You can see your bios vcore under the H/W monitor tab. when you make changes to offset or turbo, F10 to save and reboot into bios, Go to the H/W monitor tab and you should see bios vcore increase if you increased offset/turbo or decrease if you decreased offset/turbo. Vcore only increases slightly when you up turbo 1 notch, sometimes it might take 3 notches or so to notice the increase since the increases are very small
> 
> I think another member had this problem also and mentioned changing something in windows a few pages back. I cant remember off the top of my head though because i didnt have this problem w/ my system


I don't use the Utility to make any changes, I just use that for monitoring. Made your changes and still don't see it dropping to 1600 in cpuz (though as I stated do see it drop in the Utility). Still don't see any cpu speed above the overclock (turbo). If the overclock was 4.4, shouldn't Turbo be kicking it to 4.6 (that's the way it worked with the I7 920)? Do you see anything wrong with my cpu offset voltage and Turbo voltage? I'm still kind of confused about some using minus offsets and others using plus offsets.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ohhhh no it doesnt work that way, it will only clock up to 4.4 because your multi is set at 44 in bios. At stock the cpu is 3.5 and does turbo 3.9 but since your overclocking now clocks up to the set multi in bios.

What is your idle & full load vcore


----------



## zaodrze244

stable [email protected] 4700 vid 1,47 under linx, under prime95 vid ~1,46v

cpuz 1,425v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5529042


----------



## Mike89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ohhhh no it doesnt work that way, it will only clock up to 4.4 because your multi is set at 44 in bios. At stock the cpu is 3.5 and does turbo 3.9 but since your overclocking now clocks up to the set multi in bios.
> 
> What is your idle & full load vcore


Well that's different than the way the I7 920 did it. With the 920, whatever the overclock was set to, the Turbo would kick it up close to 200 mhz higher than that (with single threaded applications).

According to cpuz the cpu voltage is around .912 at idle and 1.184 at load (running Intel BurnTest)


----------



## Lucky 23

Thats fine, you will just want to run P95 for awhile (most recommend anywhere from 6-12 Hours). If it fails then you will want to increase additional turbo voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> stable [email protected] 4700 vid 1,47 under linx, under prime95 vid ~1,46v
> 
> cpuz 1,425v
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5529042


That's alot of Vcore for 47. what's your p95 max temp after an hour or two? You might be able to lower turbo a bit...
Good move dropping CPU PLL. Does your ram require 1.65?


----------



## Szwedu

Hello
I've got problem with high voltage on my cpu with green overlocking (offset +0.005 and turbo +0,004) its about 1.354V. Im not looking for extreme overlocking (aiming for 4.0 - 4.3 oc).
Is there any way to lower that voltage without touching negative offset ? My turbo cant be set at minus.

Stock:
Idle: 16x ~0.968 V temp ~36c
Stress: 33x ~1.208V Temp ~ 57c (on prime)

LLC is set at 2. All settings are set like in the guide except for voltages.

PCH Voltage - 1.059
CPU PPL Voltage - 1.750
VTT Voltage - 1.051
VCSSA - 0,925

Sorry for my english and regards


----------



## chronicfx

Figured this might be relevant to those overclocking on the extreme6:

I did some readings on my Asrock Z77 Extreme6 using a digital multimeter to test BIOS vs. CPU-z vs. Digital Multimeter

On the Asrock extreme6 motherboard, LLC set to 2 (second highest), turbo set to +0.004v (lowest setting), using fixed voltage values in bios, internal pll enabled throughout (just not sure if that has any effect at all for power delivery but was needed for higher multi, so I enabled for the lower too) and measuring load voltage using a digital multimeter during prime95 ver.27.9 small ffts (12k)

Multiplier Used | Bios setting | CPU-Z 1.62 x64 | Digital Multi-meter
____________ | __________ | ______________ | _________________
36 | 1.100v | 1.080v | 1.117v
36 | 1.150v | 1.128v | 1.168v
36 | 1.200v | 1.176v | 1.220v
36 | 1.250v | 1.224v | 1.270v
36 | 1.300v | 1.272v | 1.322v
36 | 1.350v | 1.320v | 1.373v
36 | 1.400v | 1.376v | 1.426v
36 | 1.450v | 1.416v | 1.478v
49 | 1.450v | 1.416v | 1.488v
49 | 1.500v | 1.464v | 1.540v
49 | offset= -0.010v ; turbo= +0.207v | 1.368v | 1.438v

You guys are welcome to take from this what you will. But it seems that the BIOS setting is more closely matched to what is going on than the CPU-z reading. Also when turbo offset is used the gap between CPU-z and the DMM seems increase.


----------



## Jokehai

Hi. I am having some trouble ocing my i5 2500k cpu with asrock z68 pro3(bios 2.10).

I have used the settings given in this guide and my Vcore voltage is now +0.005v and additional turbo voltage is +0.004v. I was trying to see how high CPU ratio i am able to use in prime95 with these voltages, but i am not sure if these voltages apply during prime95. CPU-Z says during prime95 with CPU ratio being 45 that the voltage would be 1.4v. Also the temperatures rises pretty high.

I guess that the voltage should not rise that much. Almost like the voltage would use some auto settings.. Any ideas what could be the reason for this? I am totally new to ocing so i would be thankfull for any help.


----------



## yottabyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokehai*
> 
> Hi. I am having some trouble ocing my i5 2500k cpu with asrock z68 pro3(bios 2.10).
> 
> I have used the settings given in this guide and my Vcore voltage is now +0.005v and additional turbo voltage is +0.004v. I was trying to see how high CPU ratio i am able to use in prime95 with these voltages, but i am not sure if these voltages apply during prime95. CPU-Z says during prime95 with CPU ratio being 45 that the voltage would be 1.4v. Also the temperatures rises pretty high.
> 
> I guess that the voltage should not rise that much. Almost like the voltage would use some auto settings.. Any ideas what could be the reason for this? I am totally new to ocing so i would be thankfull for any help.


As far as I know if you have the offset voltage at +0.005v even with level 1 load line calibration it should not be rising to 1.4v..... thats just crazy. What cpu cooler do you have?


----------



## bluecourt

I mostly used this guide in overclocking my new gaming rig.. thanks alot it was very helpful. But now I have a few questions for people smarter than myself. This was my first build and my first try at overclocking so bear with me.

CM Storm Trooper
core i-5 3570k
cm hyper evo 212
asrock z77 extreme 4
128 gb samsung 840 pro
cm silent pro gold 800 w

I know I called this a gaming rig but I don't yet have graphics cards they will come when the money is there. This is where I've gotten so far with my overclocking- took it to 4.5 ghz and ( I think) its stable. When I run prime 95 with the custom test from this thread I get the following results after 7 hours. My highest core temps max out between 66-72C. My vcore maxes out at 1.21V. My CPU temp maxes out at 39C. I may actually be able to lower my vcore voltage some and remain stable I just haven't tried yet. So my first question would be what important factors am I missing in checking that I have a stable overclock. From what I've read the core temps are what I should be looking at not the CPU temps is that correct? And lastly some advice on whether or not I should take it further given the results I have at 4.5 ghz. Any advice is welcome, thanks.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Szwedu*
> 
> Hello
> I've got problem with high voltage on my cpu with green overlocking (offset +0.005 and turbo +0,004) its about 1.354V. Im not looking for extreme overlocking (aiming for 4.0 - 4.3 oc).
> Is there any way to lower that voltage without touching negative offset ? My turbo cant be set at minus.
> 
> Stock:
> Idle: 16x ~0.968 V temp ~36c
> Stress: 33x ~1.208V Temp ~ 57c (on prime)
> 
> LLC is set at 2. All settings are set like in the guide except for voltages.
> 
> PCH Voltage - 1.059
> CPU PPL Voltage - 1.750
> VTT Voltage - 1.051
> VCSSA - 0,925
> 
> Sorry for my english and regards


There is nothing wrong w/ a negative offset. Since your going for a 4.0-4.3ghz overclock then most likely you will be setting a negative offset so that you can bring your voltage down because its too high w/ a +0.005 which is the lowest Positive offset.

Additional turbo voltage only kicks in at full load so you wont be using a negative turbo.

PCH, PLL, VTT, and VCSSA should be left on auto because you shouldnt have to touch these w/ your desired overclock.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jokehai*
> 
> Hi. I am having some trouble ocing my i5 2500k cpu with asrock z68 pro3(bios 2.10).
> 
> I have used the settings given in this guide and my Vcore voltage is now +0.005v and additional turbo voltage is +0.004v. I was trying to see how high CPU ratio i am able to use in prime95 with these voltages, but i am not sure if these voltages apply during prime95. CPU-Z says during prime95 with CPU ratio being 45 that the voltage would be 1.4v. Also the temperatures rises pretty high.
> 
> I guess that the voltage should not rise that much. Almost like the voltage would use some auto settings.. Any ideas what could be the reason for this? I am totally new to ocing so i would be thankfull for any help.


So after setting your Offset to +0.005, Turbo to +0.004, and multi to 45, CPU-z shows 1.4 vcore at full load?

What are your temps and how long did you run P95?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluecourt*
> 
> I mostly used this guide in overclocking my new gaming rig.. thanks alot it was very helpful. But now I have a few questions for people smarter than myself. This was my first build and my first try at overclocking so bear with me.
> 
> CM Storm Trooper
> core i-5 3570k
> cm hyper evo 212
> asrock z77 extreme 4
> 128 gb samsung 840 pro
> cm silent pro gold 800 w
> 
> I know I called this a gaming rig but I don't yet have graphics cards they will come when the money is there. This is where I've gotten so far with my overclocking- took it to 4.5 ghz and ( I think) its stable. When I run prime 95 with the custom test from this thread I get the following results after 7 hours. My highest core temps max out between 66-72C. My vcore maxes out at 1.21V. My CPU temp maxes out at 39C. I may actually be able to lower my vcore voltage some and remain stable I just haven't tried yet. So my first question would be what important factors am I missing in checking that I have a stable overclock. From what I've read the core temps are what I should be looking at not the CPU temps is that correct? And lastly some advice on whether or not I should take it further given the results I have at 4.5 ghz. Any advice is welcome, thanks.


You need to give us more info. What offset, what turbo, and idle voltage

Dont understand your temps maxing out at 66-72 but also at 39?


----------



## bluecourt

My offset is at +0.015V and my turbo is at +0.012V, Sorry for the confusion there but using speedfan it gives me temperature measurements for core 0,1,2,3 and also another measurement for the cpu. The core measurements are the ones that get up around 70C when running prime95 and the cpu measurement stays in the high 30s. My idle voltage (assuming this is my vcore while my computer is idle) is about 0.94-0.97 . Thanks


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's alot of Vcore for 47. what's your p95 max temp after an hour or two? You might be able to lower turbo a bit...
> Good move dropping CPU PLL. Does your ram require 1.65?


i drop turbo to +0,180







my temp's are below







my ram's are cheep bustard's and needs high voltage :/

and i did that to my cpu







it's very easy and help me drop temp's about -20C







that's a lot


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> i drop turbo to +0,180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my temp's are below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ram's are cheep bustard's and needs high voltage :/
> 
> and i did that to my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's very easy and help me drop temp's about -20C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a lot


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluecourt*
> 
> My offset is at +0.015V and my turbo is at +0.012V, Sorry for the confusion there but using speedfan it gives me temperature measurements for core 0,1,2,3 and also another measurement for the cpu. The core measurements are the ones that get up around 70C when running prime95 and the cpu measurement stays in the high 30s. My idle voltage (assuming this is my vcore while my computer is idle) is about 0.94-0.97 . Thanks


Use core temp or real temp to monitor your temps. That looks good you might be able to drop your offset to a +0.005 which will drop your idle voltage a little bit but if you do this you will have to increase the addition turbo voltage because you full load vcore will be lower also if additional turbo was left at a +0.012. If you drop your offset to a +0.005 then your additional turbo voltage may have to be a +0.016 or +0.020 or higher in order to have the same full load vcore as the +0.015 & +0.012.


----------



## Jokehai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> So after setting your Offset to +0.005, Turbo to +0.004, and multi to 45, CPU-z shows 1.4 vcore at full load?
> 
> What are your temps and how long did you run P95?


Yep. Also HWMonitor showed the same vcore.

I ran prime95 for about 30 minutes and temperatures rised to 76. I am using EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn as cpu fan.

I was tryin to see when prime 95 is going to fail if I keep raising the cpu multiplier. And I didn't change the setted voltages at any point. I thought that the vcore would have had some upper limit and at some point prime95 would have failed.


----------



## Lucky 23

Well Hardware monitor will show a maximum vcore or a spike in vcore until LLC adjust. What matters is the vcore in bios and whats being displayed in CPU-z at full load.

Well if you keep increasing the multi it will eventually fail. A +0.005 offset w/ a +0.004 turbo is a starting point for a 4.5ghz overclock.


----------



## lilchronic

why i dont understand i went 9 hrs @ 1,385v 5gz i upped it to 1.432v and i crash in 5 hrs of prime.
the higher i go the quicker it crashes


----------



## Brian Wallace

Can someone comment on how this looks, vcore wise? Thanks

I have -.05 offset, +.016 turbo. This is the only way I could get it stable. I've ran 10 passes of IBT on very high with no crashes or errors. My ambient is about 23.5C. My cooling is an H100 with 4 XSPC 2000rpm's in a push pull, exhausting out of the top. I tried pulling in the cool air but there was no temp differance.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian Wallace*
> 
> Can someone comment on how this looks, vcore wise? Thanks
> 
> I have -.05 offset, +.016 turbo. This is the only way I could get it stable. I've ran 10 passes of IBT on very high with no crashes or errors. My ambient is about 23.5C. My cooling is an H100 with 4 XSPC 2000rpm's in a push pull, exhausting out of the top. I tried pulling in the cool air but there was no temp differance.


Looks good w/ 1.24v at full load. Whats your idle vcore in CPU-z?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> why i dont understand i went 9 hrs @ 1,385v 5gz i upped it to 1.432v and i crash in 5 hrs of prime.
> the higher i go the quicker it crashes


From what i have heard 5ghz is pretty hard to get stable for 24/7 use which is why most settle for 4.5-4.6


----------



## Brian Wallace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Looks good w/ 1.24v at full load. Whats your idle vcore in CPU-z?


At idle it bounces from .888 to .872


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian Wallace*
> 
> Can someone comment on how this looks, vcore wise? Thanks
> 
> I have -.05 offset, +.016 turbo. This is the only way I could get it stable. I've ran 10 passes of IBT on very high with no crashes or errors. My ambient is about 23.5C. My cooling is an H100 with 4 XSPC 2000rpm's in a push pull, exhausting out of the top. I tried pulling in the cool air but there was no temp differance.


You need to run it on Extreme while using most of your RAM.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian Wallace*
> 
> At idle it bounces from .888 to .872


That great







I would run it on P95 for awhile just to make sure its stable


----------



## lilchronic

ok im calling this 5ghz stable i dont care any lower voltage than 1.36v i get bsod 0x00003b 0x000101. i lasted 9 hrs prime95 till it crashed with a bsod of 0x000124 wich i dont know what that means it says unknown error or something . and im no longer using prime95 for stability F#$K it.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok im calling this 5ghz stable i dont care any lower voltage than 1.36v i get bsod 0x00003b 0x000101. i lasted 9 hrs prime95 till it crashed with a bsod of 0x000124 wich i dont know what that means it says unknown error or something . and im no longer using prime95 for stability F#$K it.


0x3B = increase vcore
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is

i read a post somewhere from you, before i went to bed yesterday,
where you said, it didnt matter howmuch more vcore you put on the chip,
upping vcore only made prime crash faster?

i was reading in sin's guide, i know, hes talking ln2 there but,

Temperature is more important for high clocks than voltage is when it comes to Ivy Bridge. Also under LN2 higher vcore might not yield a higher clock, as it will add more heat which can have an opposite effect.
*So while at 1.84v I might do 6.6 GHz if I increase to 1.86 I can only do 6.55, but if I lower the vcore to 1.83v I can still only do 6.55*, it is all about working the volts very carefully. I should take a second and note that Ivy Bridge is an extremely tough CPU, it is very hard to kill, however you can kill it if you go above 1.6v on air

maybe its just that, at one point you hit a kinda wall, where upping vcore only results in worse results?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is


the higher i increase vcore the faster it crasehes and ive put my vtt up to 1.25v and still crases lowerd to 1.1v and i still get bsod of 0x000124


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is
> 
> i read a post somewhere from you, before i went to bed yesterday,
> where you said, it didnt matter howmuch more vcore you put on the chip,
> upping vcore only made prime crash faster?
> 
> i was reading in sin's guide, i know, hes talking ln2 there but,
> 
> Temperature is more important for high clocks than voltage is when it comes to Ivy Bridge. Also under LN2 higher vcore might not yield a higher clock, as it will add more heat which can have an opposite effect.
> *So while at 1.84v I might do 6.6 GHz if I increase to 1.86 I can only do 6.55, but if I lower the vcore to 1.83v I can still only do 6.55*, it is all about working the volts very carefully. I should take a second and note that Ivy Bridge is an extremely tough CPU, it is very hard to kill, however you can kill it if you go above 1.6v on air
> 
> maybe its just that, at one point you hit a kinda wall, where upping vcore only results in worse results?


maybe i need a new mobo and psu and if that dont work then i wil say its the chip lol plan on getting tthe up5 or the asrock oc formula by the end of the month so well see the results pretty soon. it just pisses me off that i cant do it. i dont want 4.8 ghz 5.0 or higher


----------



## chronicfx

I would like to submit this for a gold medal please


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I would like to submit this for a gold medal please
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Chronicfx - Nicely done!


----------



## Jpmboy

Lilchronic... What's your goal?

I think maybe you do not need a new MB. In the range you are playing around, you should focus on other parameters than vcore and vtt. Both PLLs are important at high clocks.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lilchronic... What's your goal?
> 
> I think maybe you do not need a new MB. In the range you are playing around, you should focus on other parameters than vcore and vtt. Both PLLs are important at high clocks.


yea i plan on upgrading to the asrock oc formula by the end of this month and also upgrading my psu to a more efficient one like a platinun insted of a bronze . ive tried lowering my cpu pll 1.709 and i put it to 1.89 and it still crashes so i dont no im leaving it where i passed 9hrs of prime95 @ 5ghz if i raise my voltage any higher it will crash quicker. i no i said that a bunch of times but i dont get it. why?
oh yea both PLL's? i only have a cpu PLL


----------



## [CyGnus]

The board you have is more then capable dont need to upgrade, What PSU do you have?
About the OC try to Enable CPU Overvoltage PLL, and the other PLL set it to 1.8v , VTT 1.1v VCSSA 0.925v


----------



## FiJi

Hey guys,

Z77 Pro3 with 2500k+Hyper 212 Plus

Just trying to get my system overclocked up to about 4.4GHz and have managed to keep my vcore down around 1.29 but I keep running into 0x124 errors when running the final test.

Current offset is +.005V while turbo is at +.051V

Temp only raised up to about 55C~ on when running the tests.

How can I reach my goal? Do I continue to raise the turbo setting up higher until it works or change other settings like the offset??


----------



## [CyGnus]

leave turbo alone set it to 0.04/0.08v put LLC on 100% and give voltage with offset mode try maybe + 0.120 and go youre way up from there...


----------



## FiJi

Working with some of the settings I had before again, they seemed to fail due to hardware errors, any explanations?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The board you have is more then capable dont need to upgrade, What PSU do you have?
> About the OC try to Enable CPU Overvoltage PLL, and the other PLL set it to 1.8v , VTT 1.1v VCSSA 0.925v


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The board you have is more then capable dont need to upgrade, What PSU do you have?
> About the OC try to Enable CPU Overvoltage PLL, and the other PLL set it to 1.8v , VTT 1.1v VCSSA 0.925v


http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1245&ID=1830
cpu overvoltage enabled
cpu pll 1.832v
VTT 1.141v
so i should lower both cpu pll and vtt


----------



## deadmau420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok im calling this 5ghz stable i dont care any lower voltage than 1.36v i get bsod 0x00003b 0x000101. i lasted 9 hrs prime95 till it crashed with a bsod of 0x000124 wich i dont know what that means it says unknown error or something . and im no longer using prime95 for stability F#$K it.


Overclock first-timer, was wondering if I should use AIDA64 instead of Prime95 as recommended in the guide? I also see Intel Burn Test's name here and there which should I be using? Upcoming build in my siggy.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadmau420*
> 
> Overclock first-timer, was wondering if I should use AIDA64 instead of Prime95 as recommended in the guide? I also see Intel Burn Test's name here and there which should I be using? Upcoming build in my siggy.


dont ask me im new to. lol,, but i use prim95 for anything under 5ghz and im good 24hrs of prime, once i hit 5ghz i can only last around 9hrs of prime the higher my voltage the faster i crash


----------



## [CyGnus]

lilchronic I found that with CPU PLL around 1.8v i have the best results if it is too low around 1.7v or above from 1.799/1.808v i get errors on prime after 1h +/- maybe these values are different for you for me is the ones that work the best, VTT i would not go above 1.1v even though they say you can go to 1.2v.


----------



## Jpmboy

lilchronic - You have alot of things going on... 2400 Ram @ 1.665v, 50X multiplier with an offset (T+V) load volts of ~ +0.131v. If i recall, your p95 load volts are like 1.41v @50, or at least thats where they will likely wind up. One way to get at this is to go to fixed mode and find what settings you need with a fixed OC at 50x, say ... 1.45 volts and [email protected] or 3. (maybe you should spend $25 for the intel performance tuning insurance?)

p95 crashes with bsod 124: the internal clocks are controlled by the phase lock loops, and as cygnus suggests running your board like you are, it will take time to work with cpu pll, fixed or offset. Getting my 2700K to 50 required lowering CPU PLL. But, I now hold a 24/7 46GHz OC at 1.302v (cpuz in p95 small fft) - earlier this year at 4.9 and 5.0 i saw some whea errors and windows spike volts that were scary.

Whether or not the system is stable with p95 for 24h, which is a very good test for ivy - watch IBT it actually uses less vcore, but more watts/current to make heat - it is important to see whether the system is throwing errors. Check kernel-whea under the event logs. I have to ask - what will you use this machine for? Bitmining? not likely as the best way to do that is with gpu-compute. Gaming? 5GHZ will not do any better than 4.5GHz since your GPU is the limit for games. Millisecond stock trades? So... again, the need for hours and hours of stability (and testing) is relative to what you are doin

*HEY LUCKY* - did you switch from vcore offset to turbo OC?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lilchronic - You have alot of things going on... 2400 Ram @ 1.665v, 50X multiplier with an offset (T+V) load volts of ~ +0.131v. If i recall, your p95 load volts are like 1.41v @50, or at least thats where they will likely wind up. One way to get at this is to go to fixed mode and find what settings you need with a fixed OC at 50x, say ... 1.45 volts and [email protected] or 3. (maybe you should spend $25 for the intel performance tuning insurance?)
> 
> p95 crashes with bsod 124: the internal clocks are controlled by the phase lock loops, and as cygnus suggests running your board like you are, it will take time to work with cpu pll, fixed or offset. Getting my 2700K to 50 required lowering CPU PLL. But, I now hold a 24/7 46GHz OC at 1.302v (cpuz in p95 small fft) - earlier this year at 4.9 and 5.0 i saw some whea errors and windows spike volts that were scary.
> 
> Whether or not the system is stable with p95 for 24h, which is a very good test for ivy - watch IBT it actually uses less vcore, but more watts/current to make heat - it is important to see whether the system is throwing errors. Check kernel-whea under the event logs. I have to ask - what will you use this machine for? Bitmining? not likely as the best way to do that is with gpu-compute. Gaming? 5GHZ will not do any better than 4.5GHz since your GPU is the limit for games. Millisecond stock trades? So... again, the need for hours and hours of stability (and testing) is relative to what you are doin
> 
> *HEY LUCKY* - did you switch from vcore offset to turbo OC?


well i really only use it for gaming, but its like having a LT-1 under the hood and just knowing you have that power when u cant even use it on the streets.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> i did that to my cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's very easy and help me drop temp's about -20C


Seriously, 20C cooler for that?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuwSharpe*
> 
> Seriously, 20C cooler for that?


Serious,
check the memberlist in the [Official] Delidded Ivy Bridge Club,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club,
i had over 25+C tempdrop,
and the tempdifference between cores i had before , about 15C,
went down to 4-6C difference too..

before, i couldnt run prime/ibt at 4.5 ghz, hit 105C within seconds,
now i can run IBT at 5.0ghz, and hottest core is 84C


----------



## fightforlife

Hey guys!
First: Thank you for this tutorial, especially the voltage settings and limits.

So i recently got rid of my old C2D [email protected],6GHZ, my Gigabyte P965 board and my DDR2-667 ram and got some new things








Now i'm on 3570K with a Asrock z77 extreme 4 and 2x4gigs of Crucial Elite 1600 CL8 (1T) ram. Cooler is a Scythe Mine 2 with 2x140mm fans.

Its a big jump and i hoped to push the 3570K a little more. But at the moment im quite displeased with the overclocking. Perhaps i'm missing something?

As 24/7 i'm running at [email protected] rock stable. My Settings:
Offset mode: -0.200, TurboV: +0,004, PLL: 1.717V, LLC: Level5

For benchmarking i'd like te get it near 4,8 GHZ. But it seems that nothing more than 4,5GHZ is possible.
At 4.5GHZ it reaches 1.35V which is (too) much i think. Settings:
Offset: +0.005, TurboV: +0.004, PLL: 1.717V, LLC: Level 2

At fixed 1.4V it gets to 4.6-4.7GHZ but not stable.

Another problem is that Windows 8 does not show the real BSOD Errors, so i cant really get to the problem.
Does somebody know a way to geht the codes?
I hope you can help me!









btw: Temps never got over 80°C.


----------



## deadmau420

Although I haven't overclocked yet, I'm prepping my rig to be overclocked, and this little anomoly I've run into may come into play later while I am messing with the overclock according to this guide, as I see C1E and Intel Speed Step EIST are enabled in this guide. My build is in my sig. I just put everything together so I'm still all stock settings. I have updated to latest Bios 1.70 (?). I hope I can be as clear and concise as possible, as my question may be a tad confusing.

When I open CPU-z and look at my idle clock, I idle at 1600mhz, which looks about right, and for the most part it sits at 1600mhz if i'm not running anything in the background. Here's the confusing part, when I choose High Performance, i immediately notice my clock jump around the second I even click High Performance coming from Balanced. To be even more specific, if I'm at 1600mhz using Balanced, the second I click High Performance, the clock jumps to any random clock multiplier (2000, 2400, 2600, 3000, etc), and then from there it fluctuates wildly, sometimes downclocks to 1600mhz but never really idles anywhere, it typically jumps around from 2000-3600mhz. I figured okay the settings are problem different considering one profile is more power conscious. Here are some pics:


Balanced, Stock (no OC) Speed, Idle


Balanced advanced settings


High Performance, Stock Speed, Idle (though the clock you see in CPU-z is not actually the constant idle speed, it's wildly fluctuating all the time using High Performance)


I figured okay, the settings are different for processor management, so I went in and changed it to match balanced.

Saved settings, observed CPU-z, and it DID NOT fix it. Speed still fluctuates wildly, doesn't idle at 1600mhz.

This may be a minor issue, but I'm wondering why even though I set every setting in both profiles to match, not just Processor settings, the outcome in CPU-Z still is different. Again I haven't touched anything in the BIOS. I'm trying to sort this all out before I begin overclocking. I haven't changed BIOS settings inbetween switching profiles, so I don't know why this anomoly is happening. I'm pretty sure Speed Step is enabled in BIOS, so the idling under Balanced and High Performance should not differ, as long as I've set both profiles to match minimum Processor settings.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *HEY LUCKY* - did you switch from vcore offset to turbo OC?


No not yet only because i'm not going to gain much. I did some testing and i would probably be stable around a +0.005 w/ a +0.016-+0.020 turbo but my idle vcore would only decrease to 0.995+ compared to a 1.000v-1.008v w/ the +0.015.

Even a -0.025 offset only got me down to a 0.960 idle vcore which was not enough to make any difference in temps so ill probably just end up leaving it at the +0.015 for now. If I clock it higher then i will definitely be switching to a offset + turbo since ill have to run P95 all over again.


----------



## stickg1

I just got my Extreme6 up and running. Beats the pants off my glitchy P8Z77-V PRO so far. It's a shame how a $200 ASUS motherboard can suck so bad. They only care about their ROG line, the rest of them (on the Z77 line at least) seem to be junk.

Anyway, I'm 10 hours in on my 4.8GHz testing. Going for gold baby!~!!!


----------



## Piotr

Hello.
Couple days ago, I bought my new rig:
asrock z77 pro3 + i5 2550k
On stock @ 3,4 everything runs fine, I have set offset to -0,150V and it runs at 0,944/1,184 (idle/load)

Yesterday i decided to oc it.
Sadly I can't.
I have set everything as is in this guide, multiplier set to 42
The problem is, when I do a stability test on LinX the speed is throttled down to 3.4Ghz for a few seconds, and then jumps back to 4.2Ghz. As the test goes on, the throttling rises more and more, to the point where it is throttled to 3.4 for 10-20seconds before jumping back to 4.2.
I've tryied almost everything: enabled/disabled: c-states, pll, eist, limits maxed, offset on +, my temperature on CPU is 65 degrees max when voltage is 1,3V (cooler Noctua NH U12P with backplate for s1155), I put a 80mm fan directly on power phase radiator on motherboard - nothing help








With HW Monitor I discovered that throttling starts when the Powers-Package goes above 107 Watts
I've read that I'm not the only one with this kind of problem but seems like there's no solution








Even load optimized oc to 4,2 GHz throttle... Support ticket to asrock send.
Any suggestion?


----------



## PrototypeT800

Is it normal for the vcore to dynamically rise even though your vcore settings stay the same? I am trying to overclock to 4.5GHz, and if my setting are at +0.004v for turbo and +0.005v for vcore my vcore reported by cpuz is 1.33 (LLC is at 3). If I drop down the multiplier to 40, my vcore drops without changing my settings.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*
> 
> Is it normal for the vcore to dynamically rise even though your vcore settings stay the same? I am trying to overclock to 4.5GHz, and if my setting are at +0.004v for turbo and +0.005v for vcore my vcore reported by cpuz is 1.33 (LLC is at 3). If I drop down the multiplier to 40, my vcore drops without changing my settings.


I believe since you use offset the motherboard adjusts the VID according to frequency of the chip. So if you are running 4.5GHz it might use a higher VID than it would with 4.0GHz. Offset mode just adds or subtracts from your stock VID but from my understanding stock VID is a dynamic number based on frequency and depends on the motherboard.


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I believe since you use offset the motherboard adjusts the VID according to frequency of the chip. So if you are running 4.5GHz it might use a higher VID than it would with 4.0GHz. Offset mode just adds or subtracts from your stock VID but from my understanding stock VID is a dynamic number based on frequency and depends on the motherboard.


Ah so to lower my vcore I need to use either negative offset values or fixed mode. When using fixed mode, is it possible to keep the c states configured the same way as offset mode so the cpu still downclocks when idling?

Edit: Well seems that my minimum for 4.5GHz is 1.33 vcore. I set turbo to auto and vcore offset to 0.015v. Anything lower and windows would freeze. Currently running a P65 blend, so I will report back in 8 or so hours and see if it is stable.


----------



## EnoBiko

AnandTech just posted a review of the ASRock Z77 OC Formula

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6650/asrock-z77-oc-formula-review-living-in-the-fast-lane

It got a Silver award... looks like they liked it! Too expensive for my limited funds, but those running an i7, this was able to OC higher than other boards they've tested.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piotr*
> 
> Hello.
> Couple days ago, I bought my new rig:
> asrock z77 pro3 + i5 2550k
> On stock @ 3,4 everything runs fine, I have set offset to -0,150V and it runs at 0,944/1,184 (idle/load)
> 
> Yesterday i decided to oc it.
> Sadly I can't.
> I have set everything as is in this guide, multiplier set to 42
> The problem is, when I do a stability test on LinX the speed is throttled down to 3.4Ghz for a few seconds, and then jumps back to 4.2Ghz. As the test goes on, the throttling rises more and more, to the point where it is throttled to 3.4 for 10-20seconds before jumping back to 4.2.
> I've tryied almost everything: enabled/disabled: c-states, pll, eist, limits maxed, offset on +, my temperature on CPU is 65 degrees max when voltage is 1,3V (cooler Noctua NH U12P with backplate for s1155), I put a 80mm fan directly on power phase radiator on motherboard - nothing help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With HW Monitor I discovered that throttling starts when the Powers-Package goes above 107 Watts
> I've read that I'm not the only one with this kind of problem but seems like there's no solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even load optimized oc to 4,2 GHz throttle... Support ticket to asrock send.
> Any suggestion?


Take a flash drive, format in FAT32, Reboot into bios and hit F12 to take screen shots of your settings. Post them here so I can see.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*
> 
> Ah so to lower my vcore I need to use either negative offset values or fixed mode. When using fixed mode, is it possible to keep the c states configured the same way as offset mode so the cpu still downclocks when idling?
> 
> Edit: Well seems that my minimum for 4.5GHz is 1.33 vcore. I set turbo to auto and vcore offset to 0.015v. Anything lower and windows would freeze. Currently running a P65 blend, so I will report back in 8 or so hours and see if it is stable.


Your cpu will not clock down to a 16multi on fixed mode, it will always be at the multi set in bios.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Take a flash drive, format in FAT32, Reboot into bios and hit F12 to take screen shots of your settings. Post them here so I can see.


hmm, looks like i made a mistake in a post, i said fat16.. owell, should work too right?
will adjust the post anyways


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> hmm, looks like i made a mistake in a post, i said fat16.. owell, should work too right?
> will adjust the post anyways


Not sure never tried it


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your cpu will not clock down to a 16multi on fixed mode, it will always be at the multi set in bios.


That is what I thought.Well been running Prime95 blending for 7 hours now, no errors and my average temps were round 68. Vcore fluctuates between 1.328 and 1.336, with spikes into 1.344 periodicity. Is this good for a 4.5GHz OC and should I keep running Prim95?


----------



## Lucky 23

Possibly a little high but each cpu is different. Im also running a +0.015 offset w/ turbo on auto, my CPU-z idle vcore is between 1.000v-1.008v and my CPU-z full load vcore fluctuates between 1.296-1.304 iirc. I called mine stable after 8 hours of p95, you can go longer if you want it up to you


----------



## hyujmn

Yea I ran mine for 12 hrs but I consider anything, for my own standards, over 6 hrs prime stable good enough for everyday use and gaming.


----------



## Zeek

Hey guys. I'm new to the whole intel OC'ing and such since I came from AMD. Have had my 3770K and my extreme 4 for a couple days now and so far everything is stable.

4.5ghz 1.248v with -0.015 offset. Ram at 1866 8-9-9-22-1T everything is prime, memtest, ibt stable. But I think I setup my c states wrong and I'm not sure where to fix it. My voltages throttle down when idle but I've never seen my CPU's multi go down, and like I said. I have no idea where I went wrong







Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Lucky 23

You should have speedstep & C1E enabled, C3 & C6 disabled, C-state support on auto or disabled


----------



## Zeek

Weird, no matter what I do it doesn't want to down clock. Volts go wayy down, sometimes to .950 but clocks stay at 4.5









http://valid.canardpc.com/2655745

Found out my issue. Since I had my power options on High Performance CPU stays at 100%. Changed min to 5% and everything is good


----------



## Piotr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Take a flash drive, format in FAT32, Reboot into bios and hit F12 to take screen shots of your settings. Post them here so I can see.


Ok I'll do it tommorow, but I really don't think it's bios settings. Yesterday I removed radiator that is covering mosfets on VRM and I've put 6 cooper radiators on these mosfets + 80 mm fan. Oc @ 4,2 was fine for almost 5 minutes (before it starts after 1-2), but then it back. I'm going to try other, better fan.
I've also tried ThrottleStop - didn't work.
Is there a way to check, what excatly makes throttling?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Would any of the settings in this guide cause these symptoms?
Quote:


> Sometimes (randomly) the computer will boot up, normally after a restart and it will not load all drivers/devices and I have to Ctrl + Alt + Del and shutdown the computer and then reboot and it is fine. It just did this and it is annoying as hell, I don't really want to deal with this for however long I have this system, which will probably be for a while. Does anyone know what could cause this or my shutdown issue? I am running the stock voltage config btw, so undervoltage can't be the cause here. It doesn't even load stuff like my AV or Gadgets for example and my G15 just says Logitech instead of loading up Afterburner.


or
Quote:


> I am powering down and sometimes the PC will not completely turn off. Well last night it did this and it was late so I just left it, assuming it would turn off eventually, well it was still running this morning.
> 
> What happens is the OS completely powers down and all peripherals turn off (keyboard is off and no lights on mouse), but the main components remain powered on. I have Quick Boot or whatever it is called turned off and I was even running my stock voltage BIOS config instead of my undervolted configuration.


I posted this in the ASRock Z77 club thread as I am having both issues. I am considering returning my Extreme3 for an Extreme6 if these issues can't be fixed. I bought the Extreme3 under NewEgg's Iron Egg Guarantee and I have until Jan 31st to complete the return of the Extreme3 which would only cost me about $15 for restocking fee, with that fee included it would cost me about $60 to get the Extreme6 as a replacement. So if anyone has any ideas on how to fix these issues please share soon. If I could fix the problems I probably wouldn't go through the hassle or cost to replace my Extreme3. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Heraclides

Hi guys,

Please tell me the difference on using a negative Offset and a positive? Im preparing myself on overclocking my CPU on Extreme4 and I see that many people have like negative offset Mode and some have positive offset mode. Can you please explain a little bit the difference?


----------



## Lucky 23

It depends on the overclock. On my comp for instance +0.005 puts me at roughly 1.280-1.288 (CPU-z full load) w/ a 45 multi. Now say if you were going to only overclock to 4.0ghz then a +0.005 offset (1.280-1.288v) is too much because you would be overvolting the CPU. So in this case you would want to decrease your vcore by going into the negative offsets which will eventually bring you into the 1.20v +/- range which is what you would need roughly for 4.0ghz.

But for instance w/ my cpu and a 4.5ghz overclock, a +0.005 offset is not enough vcore so instead i needed to increase it to a +0.015 which put my CPU-z full load vcore around 1.3.04-1.31v. So offset really just depends on the cpu and the overclock that your trying to achieve and you will use this to increase or decrease the vcore supplied to the cpu.


----------



## hyujmn

Every chip has a certain voltage for a certain multiplier. Using a +/- offset would increase or decrease the voltage by that amount for a certain multiplier. For instance I have my chip with a -.03 offset at 4.3ghz and it sets my load voltage to 1.160-1.168v when I'm running prime. It all depends on which chip.

At first I started with a +.005 offset but started to drop it down until I got to that point. Now it's 12 hrs stable but I can't even boot at a 44 multiplier at that -.03 offset.


----------



## manhvomap

Hi All. I'm beginner. I heard that Asrock z77 extreme 4 socket 1155 boards are comptatible with 775 heatsinks,I will try use a Cooler Master Hyper 6+ (socket 775).
Please tell me Cooler Master Hyper 6+ (socket 775) can fit on mobo
Thanks


----------



## chronicfx

It has two sets of holes, one for 1155 and one for 775. I don't see why not.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I replaced my Extreme3 with an Extreme6, so forget my questions.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> I replaced my Extreme3 with an Extreme6, so forget my questions.


I did the same. So far so good clocked to 4.9 with the 6 for the last few weeks.


----------



## noobOC

Hello fellow overclockers,

I've faced a problem while trying to OC my i7 3770k w/ extreme 4 board.

I just can't pump the vcore up above stock voltages?! I get 4,2ghz on stock voltage which is stable 247 but If im raising even a bit the vcore, it crashes most likely with bsod code 124, even on the stock settings with only vcore pumped up.

So im trying to find out is my Asrock a faulty board or what? Any help would be appreciated.









Im guessing that my Power phase system isn't stable and its making my system crash, cuz it cant keep the voltages and cpu stable









I guess they won't quarantee a board which "can't oc" ?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobOC*
> 
> Hello fellow overclockers,
> 
> I've faced a problem while trying to OC my i7 3770k w/ extreme 4 board.
> 
> I just can't pump the vcore up above stock voltages?! I get 4,2ghz on stock voltage which is stable 247 but If im raising even a bit the vcore, it crashes most likely with bsod code 124, even on the stock settings with only vcore pumped up.
> 
> So im trying to find out is my Asrock a faulty board or what? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im guessing that my Power phase system isn't stable and its making my system crash, cuz it cant keep the voltages and cpu stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they won't quarantee a board which "can't oc" ?


well that is strange though you might be surprised, asrock will probably give you an rma

are you following the guide in this thread for overclocking?


----------



## noobOC

yes im following this guide pretty well + i've tried like almost every setting configuration to stabilize the system. the settings are just fine, something is just wrong with my components..









Just wondering how should i contact ASrock in a case like this







extreme 4 is meant to be "OC" board, so its a bit failure if it doesnt work like one...


----------



## Piotr

Here are screenshot about my problem - throttling:


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobOC*
> 
> yes im following this guide pretty well + i've tried like almost every setting configuration to stabilize the system. the settings are just fine, something is just wrong with my components..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering how should i contact ASrock in a case like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extreme 4 is meant to be "OC" board, so its a bit failure if it doesnt work like one...


Well the Extreme6 is really the enthusiast OCing board as explained by sin0822 on XS (between the Extreme3/Extreme4/Extreme6): http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?284124-ASRock-Z77-Extreme4-amp-Z77-Extreme6-Review

It is due to the VRM difference between the boards:

*Extreme4*
Quote:


> ASRock is using D-PAK MOSFETs under the heatsinks, D-PAKs were phased out years ago on enthusiast VRMs because of their lack of performance compared to newer low RDS(ON) packages such as PowerPAK and LF-PAK when it comes to thermals. They can cause a lot of heat as they aren't so well suited for really fast switching power supplies such as needed for newer processors. However you can find them on a few sub $80 motherboards and the Z77 Extreme4.




*vs. the Extreme 6:*
Quote:


> An ISL6367 is the main PWM, it can be considered hybrid (Intersil says it is), but at heart it is an analog PWM, thus not considered digital. It is a 6+1 phase PWM, thus to get 12 phases ASRock uses ISL6611 doublers/dual drivers, thus we can call this a 12 phase VRM as each phase has its own driver.




Quote:


> The components on this board (Extreme6) are of much higher quality than the Z77 Extreme4. In fact looking at the PWM and the MOSFETs and the doublers it seems that ASRock is using the same exact components as the X58A-UD5 and X58A-UD7 did for their VRM. However the inductors and the capacitors are different. All in all I would call this a pretty decent VRM, with 4921N as the high-side and 4935N as the low-side MOSFETs, two MOSFETs per phase which is the standard design.


Quote:


> The Z77 boards basically have 2 things to do well for overclocking, first they have to have a good VRM to sustain nice CPU overclocks and then they have to have good memory topology routing. While ASRock didn't adopt T-Topology for these two boards, 2DIMM OC worked fine with XMP. *The ASRock Z77 Extreme4 needs a better VRM to be considered for enthusiast overclocking, even BIOSTAR uses better components in that price range, ASRock needs to up the ante on quality on the Z77 Extreme4 if they want to compete for overclocker's hearts.*


While there is nothing wrong with the Extreme4 (or Extreme3), the Extreme6 has the better VRM design, thus making it the true enthusiast OCing board out of the three. However plenty of people hit very nice clock speeds on the Extreme4 despite this difference. I had to make the call between the Extreme4 and the Extreme6 today and I went with the 6 due to this in depth look at the power circuitry of both boards. Also with the Extreme6 having a 10% off Promo it is only $11.80 more expensive than the Extreme4 (after MIR vs. no MIR on 6) at NewEgg right now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293
Extreme4: $124.99 (after MIR)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157295
Extreme6: $136.79 (after Promo Code: MBZ7701170123)

The value of these boards is insane no matter which you may have purchased and all do very well when OCing. I just wanted to show why the Extreme6 is normally a decent amount more expensive and called the better of the two for OCing. Due to the new revision of the Extreme6 that includes dual port Thunderbolt connectivity (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157344) the "vanilla" 6 was discounted just recently. IMO, making it the board to go with for enthusiast OCing purposes. Although some review sites, like AnAndTech (http://www.anandtech.com/show/6089/asrock-z77-extreme6-review-legacy-bites-back), show the Extreme4 as the quicker board if you do not take into account OCing.

Ok, now back to tweaking/OCing advice









*
(All Pictures and Explanations credited to "sin0822" in the above link)*


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> It depends on the overclock. On my comp for instance +0.005 puts me at roughly 1.280-1.288 (CPU-z full load) w/ a 45 multi. Now say if you were going to only overclock to 4.0ghz then a +0.005 offset (1.280-1.288v) is too much because you would be overvolting the CPU. So in this case you would want to decrease your vcore by going into the negative offsets which will eventually bring you into the 1.20v +/- range which is what you would need roughly for 4.0ghz.
> 
> But for instance w/ my cpu and a 4.5ghz overclock, a +0.005 offset is not enough vcore so instead i needed to increase it to a +0.015 which put my CPU-z full load vcore around 1.3.04-1.31v. So offset really just depends on the cpu and the overclock that your trying to achieve and you will use this to increase or decrease the vcore supplied to the cpu.


So what will be the optimal settings for a i7-3770K at 45 multi, 47multi and 48multi ?

I saw that someone got -0.015 offset, 1,248v under load for a 4,5Ghz. How is this different for a positive +0.015 offset?

I would like to achieve at least a stable 4.5Ghz on my processor (for gaming purpose only) or achieve 4,8 Ghz if it's possible. What would you recommand me to set? What will be the great setup and settings. Thank you.


----------



## [CyGnus]

NCSUZoSo in the upper right corner you have a RigBuilder click it and add your rig delete your sig and add the one you did to the sig rig so it loks like mine its easier for us to help that way


----------



## Heraclides

And a question about the p95. What settings should i put in the FFT min and max box?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> NCSUZoSo in the upper right corner you have a RigBuilder click it and add your rig delete your sig and add the one you did to the sig rig so it loks like mine its easier for us to help that way


Done, sorry about that.


----------



## [CyGnus]

No problem


----------



## manhvomap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> It has two sets of holes, one for 1155 and one for 775. I don't see why not.


Thanks a lot


----------



## LeZac

Hey,
first of all: thanks a lot. This guide was really helpful and pretty easy to understand for a newbie like me.








I just got my new rig:
i7 3770K
Thermalright Macho 120
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
16GB Ram
So yesterday I tried my first OCs according to the guide with CPU Voltage +0.005V and Turbo +0.004V.
I got up to 4.5GHz without any further increase of voltage. 5 min Prime test ran well, need to run a longer test though.
Is it normal to reach 4.5GHz without any additional voltage apart from the two numbers mentioned earlier?
My Temps started hitting 70°C on two of my Cores at the end of the 5 min Prime test.
I just want to get a reasonable 24/7 OC.


----------



## mookial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeZac*
> 
> Hey,
> first of all: thanks a lot. This guide was really helpful and pretty easy to understand for a newbie like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my new rig:
> i7 3770K
> Thermalright Macho 120
> Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
> 16GB Ram
> So yesterday I tried my first OCs according to the guide with CPU Voltage +0.005V and Turbo +0.004V.
> I got up to 4.5GHz without any further increase of voltage. 5 min Prime test ran well, need to run a longer test though.
> Is it normal to reach 4.5GHz without any additional voltage apart from the two numbers mentioned earlier?
> My Temps started hitting 70°C on two of my Cores at the end of the 5 min Prime test.
> I just want to get a reasonable 24/7 OC.


It is possible, although your chip may be considered "very good". As far as the temps, if your running the Prime Test stated in the post I noticed the temps hit their highest during the even passes of the second test. 4.5 GHz at lowest offset and turbo is pretty good if stable with no errors in P95 and no WHEA errors (located in Event Log). I'm currently at 4.6 with +0.005 offset and +0.063 Turbo. Just depends on your chip, as you can see I was not the luckiest


----------



## LeZac

Snap, Prime crashed after running about 40 minutes. I noticed the jumps in temperature between the odd (51-60°C avg depending on core) and the even (61-72°C avg depending on core) tests of Prime. Seems i didn't get any WHEA errors.
According to CPU-Z my Core Voltage jumped between 1.168V and 1.176V. Core Temp shows a VID of 1.21V. Is there a difference between Core Voltage and VID?

I'll up the Turbo Voltage one spot and try to run the 1 hour test then.


----------



## fightforlife

Hey ive the same board, but the 3570K instead. Ive the same settings:
+0.004V, +0.005V, Level3, PLL: 1.717 =>4.5GHZ

But my voltage is muuuuch higher. Idling its around 1.1 and under load it goes up to 1.32.
Do i have such a bad chip, or are my settings wrong?



Over 4.5GHZ its nearly impossible to get it stable.


----------



## LeZac

So I just ran the 1h Prime test with 4.5GHz, Offset +0.005V, Turbo Voltage +0.008V, LLC Level 3 and every other setting according to the guide.

I had no errors, Temps where a bit better than last time since my ambient temps where lower.
Am I safe to run these settings 24/7? I am not interested to get the maximum possible OC for benchies but to use my rig mainly for gaming (and streaming games) and working with Photoshop, After Effects and Cinema 4D.


----------



## Lucky 23

You want to run P95 for an absolute minimum of 6hours but most recommend 8-12 hours


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fightforlife*
> 
> Hey ive the same board, but the 3570K instead. Ive the same settings:
> +0.004V, +0.005V, Level3, PLL: 1.717 =>4.5GHZ
> 
> But my voltage is muuuuch higher. Idling its around 1.1 and under load it goes up to 1.32.
> Do i have such a bad chip, or are my settings wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Over 4.5GHZ its nearly impossible to get it stable.


You need to go into the negative offsets to bring your voltage down.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Sup guys!

Adding in a new section under "Updating..." called "Drivers".

It should display a lot of useful information, such as:

What drivers do I _need_ to install?

What drivers are optional?

What do these apps do and are they beneficial?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Sup guys!
> 
> Adding in a new section under "Updating..." called "Drivers".
> 
> It should display a lot of useful information, such as:
> 
> What drivers do I _need_ to install?
> 
> What drivers are optional?
> 
> What do these apps do and are they beneficial?


Awesome update there OP, +1!

This is very useful because I also would love to know which is really essential when installing the drivers and just get rid of the bloatware!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Sup guys!
> 
> Adding in a new section under "Updating..." called "Drivers".
> 
> It should display a lot of useful information, such as:
> 
> What drivers do I _need_ to install?
> 
> What drivers are optional?
> 
> What do these apps do and are they beneficial?


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Sup guys!
> 
> Adding in a new section under "Updating..." called "Drivers".
> 
> It should display a lot of useful information, such as:
> 
> What drivers do I _need_ to install?
> 
> What drivers are optional?
> 
> What do these apps do and are they beneficial?


You never added me to the OP


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Sup guys!
> 
> Adding in a new section under "Updating..." called "Drivers".
> 
> It should display a lot of useful information, such as:
> 
> What drivers do I _need_ to install?
> 
> What drivers are optional?
> 
> What do these apps do and are they beneficial?
> 
> 
> 
> You never added me to the OP
Click to expand...

Added. Sorry, but adding to the list is not high on my priority list. Some people may have to wait days for me to get around to it.


----------



## spidey81

Ok guys, needing some help or at least some input to my issue. I'm at 5 Ghz right now with my 2700k and continue to get crashes when stress testing. I have been using IBT and P95 with varying settings to get decent stability. I can pass IBT no problem at very high (4096 MB) and I've run custom P95 for over 12 hours with FFT's of 8 to 4096, 4096 MB RAM (have 8GB), at 5 min intervals. The problem I run into is that when I up the RAM tested to near 80%-95% I start getting reboots. Mind you that I'm not getting bsod's but straight reboots.

I've done a bit of research and have found little other than a few people seeming to think that this consistently happening is a memory issue. With this in mind I've tried running my RAM with it's XMP profile, XMP with lowered timings and volts, min clock with moderate timings and 1.5V. I've done this under several different clock speeds as well. My temps have never reached above 85C but I'm not sure if it's the board, RAM, or CPU causing this. Any input would be great!


----------



## EnoBiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> I replaced my Extreme3 with an Extreme6, so forget my questions.


OK, so the circuitry is better on the 6 than the 3. Now... Results? Were you able to clock higher, or more stable, or with lower voltages, or... what? Too late for my build, but I'd be interested in knowing if the price increase comes with any more performance, or just more features.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Ok guys, needing some help or at least some input to my issue. I'm at 5 Ghz right now with my 2700k and continue to get crashes when stress testing. I have been using IBT and P95 with varying settings to get decent stability. I can pass IBT no problem at very high (4096 MB) and I've run custom P95 for over 12 hours with FFT's of 8 to 4096, 4096 MB RAM (have 8GB), at 5 min intervals. The problem I run into is that when I up the RAM tested to near 80%-95% I start getting reboots. Mind you that I'm not getting bsod's but straight reboots.
> 
> I've done a bit of research and have found little other than a few people seeming to think that this consistently happening is a memory issue. With this in mind I've tried running my RAM with it's XMP profile, XMP with lowered timings and volts, min clock with moderate timings and 1.5V. I've done this under several different clock speeds as well. My temps have never reached above 85C but I'm not sure if it's the board, RAM, or CPU causing this. Any input would be great!


What is the stock setting of your RAM and how much RAM do you have? Try to run it without XMP and on default with the stock voltage recommended, then run your stress tests again.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnoBiko*
> 
> OK, so the circuitry is better on the 6 than the 3. Now... Results? Were you able to clock higher, or more stable, or with lower voltages, or... what? Too late for my build, but I'd be interested in knowing if the price increase comes with any more performance, or just more features.


The Extreme 6 will overclock better and with lower volts because it has better mosfets (DPAK which has been phased out and generates a lot of heat) on the board then the Extreme 4.

Look up this table by SIN that shows the different manufacturer's and different types of components each model board uses.

CLICK HERE


----------



## chronicfx

I personally upgraded from the extreme4 to the extreme6 and I am now able to run 5ghz prime stable where I was not able to do so on the extreme4 because Prime95 would crash. I find the extreme6 to be very solid in fact I think it just runs prime95 whether it is stable or not







I was totally used to overclocking with the extreme4 where after you finished checking for whea errors with cinebench and 3dmark11 you would still need like 8000 notches and several nights to get prime stable.. Extreme6 just needs a small bump after that point and it will run all night happily in prime95. Love it!


----------



## EnoBiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The Extreme 6 will overclock better and with lower volts because it has better mosfets (DPAK which has been phased out and generates a lot of heat) on the board then the Extreme 4.
> 
> Look up this table by SIN that shows the different manufacturer's and different types of components each model board uses.
> 
> CLICK HERE


I understand that better circuitry should provide better results... but I was looking for real world examples, of someone who had pushed the same chip to, say, 4.4 on one board, and the exact same chip was able to do 4.5 or 4.6 on the other board at the same temps. (Just a theoretical example... not representative of what I might predict.) It doesn't count if Joe can only get his 3570K to 4.4, while Fred can get his 3570K to 4.6 on the Extreme 6, because it's possible that Fred has a better chip. Likewise, if they both reached 4.6, it doesn't mean the 6 isn't any better, because maybe Joe had the better chip. It's rare to find an instance where only the motherboard was changed, and the CPU, cooler, etc. remained the same. I see a golden opportunity here!


----------



## Emu105

Guys quick question does prime 95 stop it self after its done under the setting from the OP?? because i set it for 5min and it just keeps on doing test after test or do i just wait for 5min and stop it my self??


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> What is the stock setting of your RAM and how much RAM do you have? Try to run it without XMP and on default with the stock voltage recommended, then run your stress tests again.


I'm running 2x4GB sticks of patriot 1600 9 @ 1.65V. I've checked the timings under XMP and manually input them with no success some time ago. After that I tried loosening the timings and lowering the volts to 1.5 thinking that my board/cpu might not be playing well with the higher voltage I still had the reboots. I've passed memtest86 at XMP settings with this board/cpu. I'm not sure if it's the board or what the issue may be. Guess that's what I'm looking for, a few opinions on what I should change or try. I may be able to swing getting a new board in the next few weeks. If I do that I'll probably swing for some new RAM as well. At the very least I think I'll pick up some better RAM.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys quick question does prime 95 stop it self after its done under the setting from the OP?? because i set it for 5min and it just keeps on doing test after test or do i just wait for 5min and stop it my self??


P95 will just keep running until you stop it. You will want to run it for 8-12 hours


----------



## Jpmboy

Spidey - did you look at Event viewer to see if it caught anything dispagnostic? There's a few threads over at SevenForum which might shed some light on the problem - some skilled guys over there. I do not think it is your memory, unless it fried since you last ran memtest...

You can also create a custom log in EV to look for throtling, overtemp, uncorrectable WHEA errors and the like which will/can just cause restart and no bsod. A restart is a sign of failure that the bios and OS cannot trap... But the OS may "see" is about to occur by recording events leading up to it.


----------



## lilchronic

ok i have a question about sleep mode @5ghz when its on sleep mode -S5 it wont go to sleep just wakes back up but if i put it on s4-s5 it will go to sleep and stay asleep. is it ok to use s4-s5 sleep mode? i dont have this problem @ 4.8ghz and pll overvoltage enabled just @ 5ghz


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnoBiko*
> 
> I understand that better circuitry should provide better results... but I was looking for real world examples, of someone who had pushed the same chip to, say, 4.4 on one board, and the exact same chip was able to do 4.5 or 4.6 on the other board at the same temps. (Just a theoretical example... not representative of what I might predict.) It doesn't count if Joe can only get his 3570K to 4.4, while Fred can get his 3570K to 4.6 on the Extreme 6, because it's possible that Fred has a better chip. Likewise, if they both reached 4.6, it doesn't mean the 6 isn't any better, because maybe Joe had the better chip. It's rare to find an instance where only the motherboard was changed, and the CPU, cooler, etc. remained the same. I see a golden opportunity here!


Fair enough, check out post #2680 which is a page back from this one. One of our OCN brethren, chronicfx, did mention he went from extreme 4 to 6 and was able to go from 4.4 to 5.0.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I personally upgraded from the extreme4 to the extreme6 and I am now able to run 5ghz prime stable where I was not able to do so on the extreme4 because Prime95 would crash. I find the extreme6 to be very solid in fact I think it just runs prime95 whether it is stable or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was totally used to overclocking with the extreme4 where after you finished checking for whea errors with cinebench and 3dmark11 you would still need like 8000 notches and several nights to get prime stable.. Extreme6 just needs a small bump after that point and it will run all night happily in prime95. Love it!


I just wanted to confirm if you used the same cooler, the same everything when you switched from the extreme 4 to the extreme 6 to get the results you mentioned.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Testing AsRock Z77 Extreme 4:










GL.

Not bad.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I just wanted to confirm if you used the same cooler, the same everything when you switched from the extreme 4 to the extreme 6 to get the results you mentioned.


Yes it was the only change. I did change TIM to CL pro from Ultra on top of the IHS and gained some cooling. But not more than another 5 degrees as I already had Pro on the die.





Both overclocks done in the first week or two of owning the extreme6 with ease. I did about 5 or so overnight runs for each clockspeed guessing an appropriate vcore dropping vcore in increments until I saw Whea errors. Not a single run error'd out. Which is why I am so impressed.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Yes it was the only change. I did change TIM to CL pro from Ultra on top of the IHS and gained some cooling. But not more than another 5 degrees as I already had Pro on the die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both overclocks done in the first week or two of owning the extreme6 with ease. I did about 5 or so overnight runs for each clockspeed guessing an appropriate vcore dropping vcore in increments until I saw Whea errors. Not a single run error'd out. Which is why I am so impressed.


1.432 very high, no?


----------



## chronicfx

Here is another pic of a run


----------



## spidey81

@jpmboy- I scoured through event viewer and could not find any hardware related errors that occurred before a reboot. I saw the errors from windows rebooting after an unexpected shutdown but that was all that was there. The only thing that I keep seeing are network related errors that I don't seem likely to be a cause or result of the restarts due to the times at which they occurred.

I haven't had a chance to look at SevenForum yet so there might be some answers there too. This is just baffling me as to why this is happening. I can pass countless runs of 3dMark vantage and 11 as well as IBT and P95 as long as the memory usage is low. But once I start using a lot of RAM I'll start seeing reboots. Just not sure what's up. Thanks for the advice though! I'm going to continue my searching!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> 1.432 very high, no?


some say yes, some say no


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> @jpmboy- I scoured through event viewer and could not find any hardware related errors that occurred before a reboot. I saw the errors from windows rebooting after an unexpected shutdown but that was all that was there. The only thing that I keep seeing are network related errors that I don't seem likely to be a cause or result of the restarts due to the times at which they occurred.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to look at SevenForum yet so there might be some answers there too. This is just baffling me as to why this is happening. I can pass countless runs of 3dMark vantage and 11 as well as IBT and P95 as long as the memory usage is low. But once I start using a lot of RAM I'll start seeing reboots. Just not sure what's up. Thanks for the advice though! I'm going to continue my searching!


What are your complete settings in BIOS? Maybe we can see something from the settings you use to help out?

Another thing to think about is really an incompatible RAM (or the board just doesn't like it -







), I kind of had this problem before with an ASUS and Gigabyte board and I primarily was lucky enough to have another brand of RAM with me which I swapped out and solved the issue. It could be an incompatible RAM or something along those lines that's causing the issue.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> 1.432 very high, no?


Well Ivy does have a max Vcore of 1.52 volts so it should be fine.

I do have reservations about it, because the Extreme series (including the 6) does have a tendency to report lower voltage in CPU-Z than what is actual. Sin0882 showed this in a video and I've proven it to be true myself. I compared voltage using CPU-Z and HWinfo and HWinfo was actually showing between 30-40mV higher than what CPU-Z was showing, (The video of Sin0882 was showing the same discrepancy) that difference is pretty big. I was using LLC4 for reference if that makes any difference.

Looking at 1.432, I would add 40mV to that and it would actually come out to 1.472mV which is still fine specially if you're on water and the temps are good (relatively). Looking at his temps they were only hitting 75-76*C so that's pretty good for 5.0 Ghz, in fact I would consider that awesome temps!

I'm actually really looking at de-lidding my Ivy after seeing results like that! I just need to purchase some LP Ultra first before I do anything!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I have one question for the OP or for anyone who can answer this, why do we test with a custom profile in Prime95? From previous OCing experience we used small FFT's to test 'CPU' stability and the 'Blended test' for memory stability? Looking at the setting in the OP, isn't what we're using to test stability more of a blended test?

Is it because small FFT's focuses on L2 cache and not L3 (At least that's what is says in P95)? Can someone answer this?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I have one question for the OP or for anyone who can answer this, why do we test with a custom profile in Prime95? From previous OCing experience we used small FFT's to test 'CPU' stability and the 'Blended test' for memory stability? Looking at the setting in the OP, isn't what we're using to test stability more of a blended test?
> 
> Is it because small FFT's focuses on L2 cache and not L3 (At least that's what is says in P95)? Can someone answer this?


Prime95 works by alternating between the max and min FFT settings.

A low FFT will stress the CPU the most, and a large FFT will stress the everything else on the motherboard (memory, chipset... etc.) the most.
"Running the FFTs in place" means using only the CPU cache to hold the data.

The small FFT test simply sets the the FFT range to be small (8 - 16) and runs them in the CPU cache ("Run in place").
This mode puts all the stress on the CPU and nothing else.

The blend mode sets the FFT range to be large (8-4096) and runs it with both CPU cache and memory (as normal OS would).
This mode puts stress on the CPU and chipset (northbridge, southbridge, memory). Basically testing everything.

I chose 8 as min because that is the lowest and will cause the most stress to the CPU by itself.

I chose 1792 as the max because many have reported that being the biggest stress to the Sandy / Ivy chipset.

So my custom test uses all of the motherboard but is twice the stress on the CPU (as the max is less than half of the "Blend" max) and starts with the 2 most stressful settings to Sandy / Ivy, being 8 and 1792 FFT.

I changed the time from 15min to 5min so that 12 FFTs could be tested in an hour instead of 4.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Thanks and +rep for answering my question!

That clears up the questions I had in mind and is really helpful! I have a one more thing to ask though...

So the test you've done (P95) basically covers a lot of things instead of trying to stability test the CPU first (small FFT) and then the memory (blended test), correct?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Thanks and +rep for answering my question!
> 
> That clears up the questions I had in mind and is really helpful! I have a one more thing to ask though...
> 
> So the test you've done (P95) basically covers a lot of things instead of trying to stability test the CPU first (small FFT) and then the memory (blended test), correct?


Correct, but remember that the Blend test still uses the CPU very heavily.

Nearly everyone agrees that Blend is better than Small FFT on Sandy / Ivy.

This is due to the architecture change in the CPU / chipset from previous ones.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> @jpmboy- I scoured through event viewer and could not find any hardware related errors that occurred before a reboot. I saw the errors from windows rebooting after an unexpected shutdown but that was all that was there. The only thing that I keep seeing are network related errors that I don't seem likely to be a cause or result of the restarts due to the times at which they occurred.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to look at SevenForum yet so there might be some answers there too. This is just baffling me as to why this is happening. I can pass countless runs of 3dMark vantage and 11 as well as IBT and P95 as long as the memory usage is low. But once I start using a lot of RAM I'll start seeing reboots. Just not sure what's up. Thanks for the advice though! I'm going to continue my searching!


Bummer. You've been at this for a while, so i'm sure mem settings and VTT etc are good... Like you said, memtest86+ passes. SevenForums may help. As i understand what you decribe, it could be a bad mem stick, or even the PSU... Just guessing.
Good luck!

Btw - will this occur with everything back to stock settings in bios?


----------



## kamechi

hi guys, is this normal?

oced to 4.5 running at 1.16vcore, max temp is 85. ran prime test for 20mins no errors. i follow what in this guide..


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamechi*
> 
> hi guys, is this normal?
> 
> oced to 4.5 running at 1.16vcore, max temp is 85. ran prime test for 20mins no errors. i follow what in this guide..


Are you using offset voltage? Also 20mins isn't nearly long enough to test stability.


----------



## pvt.joker

20 min is a good starter run when you're dialing in your settings, now you'll wanna go for at least an hour to see if temps stay stable and everything is good.


----------



## kamechi

I will test longer. Another thing I concern is I'm using hyper 212+ ,wont tat temperature a little bit high? Or its normal ..I have a phantom 410 with 3 intake fan n 2 push


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Well Ivy does have a max Vcore of 1.52 volts so it should be fine.
> 
> I do have reservations about it, because the Extreme series (including the 6) does have a tendency to report lower voltage in CPU-Z than what is actual. Sin0882 showed this in a video and I've proven it to be true myself. I compared voltage using CPU-Z and HWinfo and HWinfo was actually showing between 30-40mV higher than what CPU-Z was showing, (The video of Sin0882 was showing the same discrepancy) that difference is pretty big. I was using LLC4 for reference if that makes any difference.
> 
> Looking at 1.432, I would add 40mV to that and it would actually come out to 1.472mV which is still fine specially if you're on water and the temps are good (relatively). Looking at his temps they were only hitting 75-76*C so that's pretty good for 5.0 Ghz, in fact I would consider that awesome temps!
> 
> I'm actually really looking at de-lidding my Ivy after seeing results like that! I just need to purchase some LP Ultra first before I do anything!


Yes I own a digital multimeter and it is tested. The real vcore is 1.49v I alreasdy knew that and purposely stayed under 1.5v


----------



## noobOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> well that is strange though you might be surprised, asrock will probably give you an rma
> 
> are you following the guide in this thread for overclocking?


Hi guys again, i posted a week ago on this forum







And tried to find out what was the reason for my bad overclock experience with Ivy / Asrock-- Well guess I was unlucky to win a bad prize in a silicon lottery. I got this new Sandy 2600k i7 (bought it as a new one for like 200€) and first try 1,44 volts its running 5ghz no problemo.. So im lucky I didn't buy new board cuz the Asrock seems to run fine, at least now









So it wasnt the asrock extreme 4, it was the damn ivy i didnt suspect at all cause it was so bad which i couln't believe









btw - what are the temps and volts ppl been using sandy with in the past years?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamechi*
> 
> I will test longer. Another thing I concern is I'm using hyper 212+ ,wont tat temperature a little bit high? Or its normal ..I have a phantom 410 with 3 intake fan n 2 push


I also use a Hyper 212+ for my current setup (4.5Ghz @ 1.256 Vcore at load - offset) and yes the temps do go up when using Prime95 but for gaming it's pretty good! I do plan to upgrade to the Swiftech H220 when it comes out and de-lid (I just had to throw it out there cause I'm excited)!









Back on topic, I actually ran the custom test in Prime95 as specified in this thread and the highest temp I got was 89*C with an ambient of 27*C (100% stable). Gaming, it actually only hit 65*C at full load (Crysis, Skyrim, Borderlands 2) when using it in CPU intensive games and playing for 4 hours or more. Really if all you're after is gaming the Hyper 212+ would be good enough.

I hope that helps in any way at all!


----------



## line6

Just started clocking a 3770k. and im seeing some different readings in vCore between the programs im running. not sure what one to go by. but im thinking the hwino64 is high for some reason. with my 2500k i dint have this issue. what do you guys think. this is in my x3 gn3.

Thanks


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *line6*
> 
> Just started clocking a 3770k. and im seeing some different readings in vCore between the programs im running. not sure what one to go by. but im thinking the hwino64 is high for some reason. with my 2500k i dint have this issue. what do you guys think. this is in my x3 gn3.
> 
> Thanks


The HWinfo is the closest to the correct voltage that is actually running through your chip. It's a known "issue" with these AsRock (Z77) boards that they do not show the correct Vcore in the BIOS or in CPU-Z.

EDIT: Looking at your board it's a Z68, I'm not too sure if that suffers the same issue as the Z77? What LLC are you running?


----------



## line6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The HWinfo is the closest to the correct voltage that is actually running through your chip. It's a known "issue" with these AsRock (Z77) boards that they do not show the correct Vcore in the BIOS or in CPU-Z.
> 
> EDIT: Looking at your board it's a Z68, I'm not too sure if that suffers the same issue as the Z77? What LLC are you running?


2 llc


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Well, IMHO the voltage your running is a tad high for 4.6 Ghz. Have you tried running stability tests if it's stable? Once you've got it stable then start lowering the Vcore and see how low you can go. Obviously the lower the better.

If you can also OC it using LLC 4 and either sticking with +0.008 volts (or lower) Turbo Core and the lowest possible Offset voltage, that would yield the lowest temps and voltage (at least in my experience).


----------



## kamechi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I also use a Hyper 212+ for my current setup (4.5Ghz @ 1.256 Vcore at load - offset) and yes the temps do go up when using Prime95 but for gaming it's pretty good! I do plan to upgrade to the Swiftech H220 when it comes out and de-lid (I just had to throw it out there cause I'm excited)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, I actually ran the custom test in Prime95 as specified in this thread and the highest temp I got was 89*C with an ambient of 27*C (100% stable). Gaming, it actually only hit 65*C at full load (Crysis, Skyrim, Borderlands 2) when using it in CPU intensive games and playing for 4 hours or more. Really if all you're after is gaming the Hyper 212+ would be good enough.
> 
> I hope that helps in any way at all!


thanks! So I assume the temps is ok for this setup!


----------



## Blackroush

Hi Guys.. I have a question regarding my overclock. I OCed my 3770K @4.2Ghz the temps is about 85C it passed 12hour "Prime95 Blend test" but whenever I tried to using "Prime 95 Custom test with the settings memory to use (16x512=8192) and change FFT from 15 to 5" I got a stop working prime95 after around 50minutes. There was no BSOD just the prime95 stop working. Do you guys know whats going on? I really appreciate.. Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Fill out your rig specs and post your bios settings... Folks here can help.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamechi*
> 
> thanks! So I assume the temps is ok for this setup!


Yup it should be ok as long as you don't do a lot of CPU intensive stuff that load up 100% of the time like P95 and the like.


----------



## Blackroush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackroush*
> 
> Hi Guys.. I have a question regarding my overclock. I OCed my 3770K @4.2Ghz the temps is about 85C it passed 12hour "Prime95 Blend test" but whenever I tried to using "Prime 95 Custom test with the settings memory to use (16x512=8192) and change FFT from 15 to 5" I got a stop working prime95 after around 50minutes. There was no BSOD just the prime95 stop working. Do you guys know whats going on? I really appreciate.. Thanks.


CPU:3770K
Mobo: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 with latest BIOS
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4x4GB 1600 1.5V
Drive: Sandisk Extreme SSD 240GB x 2 RAID 0
GPU: XFX Dual Crossfire 7970
PSU: RAIDMAX 1000W Gold 80+
For The BIOS setting I am using exactly the same as this first thread post Guide by Kennyparker1337 since iam using ASrock Z77 Extreme 4.

Passed 12 Hour Prime95 Blend test 4.2Ghz


----------



## NorKris

Hey guys
got a question for u

i have the asrock z77 extreme6 th and i have it OC to 4.8 normaly but the cpu is going on 100% speed ( not load) all the time, is this cuz of the ASrock extreme tuning utilty?
hope u guys can help..
the problem with the 100% all the time is not when i do bench/prime95 or game, thats fine but when it idle's it some times bluescreens...


----------



## line6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Well, IMHO the voltage your running is a tad high for 4.6 Ghz. Have you tried running stability tests if it's stable? Once you've got it stable then start lowering the Vcore and see how low you can go. Obviously the lower the better.
> 
> If you can also OC it using LLC 4 and either sticking with +0.008 volts (or lower) Turbo Core and the lowest possible Offset voltage, that would yield the lowest temps and voltage (at least in my experience).


Ok tying that now. I got it booting at 4.6 1.241vcore. not stable crashing within 60 sec. of P95 but does look promising. and now the voltage is the same on all programs. Im a little confused as to why im bumping the offset voltage instead of the turbo like it says in the OP ?

OK i think its safe to say HWinfo64 is weird. got it 20 min stable and it looks like its going to take the same voltage and temps are the same. but Now HWinfo64 reeds max volts of 1.241 And cpuid and HW monitor read 1.288. did some playing with it and it looks like HWinfo is based of the turbo voltage. i dropped the offset voltage and raised the turbo the same. and got the same max 1.288 in cpuid and HWmontior. but now HW info is up to 1.271 ?? weird.

So 1.288vcore ok at 4.6 ?


----------



## kevindd992002

I think my ASUS board also has an Additional Turbo Voltage setting. If we only need to increase the voltage of the CPU at load, why do we still need to increase the Offset value? Can we not leave it at 0 and just tinker with the Additional Turbo Voltage setting?


----------



## Lucky 23

There is no zero you either have to start with -0.005 or a +0.005 offset depending on the overclock that your trying to achieve.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ah ok. So in essence, using the Additional Turbo Voltage is better than using Offset in increasing your Vcore because it will not affect Idle voltages? Does it have any difference at all with Offset voltage?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah ok. So in essence, using the Additional Turbo Voltage is better than using Offset in increasing your Vcore because it will not affect Idle voltages? Does it have any difference at all with Offset voltage?


Logically that makes sense but from what I've experienced you actually get better temps (at least in my case) when pushing the Offset Vcore versus the Turbo Vcore. The difference wasn't huge, but 2-3*C is IMHO a difference maker.

Here's what I actually did, I have a a setup of +0.050v Offset and +0.008v Turbo and I get max temps of 89-90*C when using P95. I then tried OCing leaving the Offset Vcore at +0.010v and a +0.040v and I got temps hitting 92-93*C when using P95.

All you have to do is enable C1E state and the chip down-clocks and the idle voltage for me goes down to 0.996v.


----------



## NorKris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> Hey guys
> got a question for u
> 
> i have the asrock z77 extreme6 th and i have it OC to 4.8 normaly but the cpu is going on 100% speed ( not load) all the time, is this cuz of the ASrock extreme tuning utilty?
> hope u guys can help..
> the problem with the 100% all the time is not when i do bench/prime95 or game, thats fine but when it idle's it some times bluescreens...


does anybody knows`?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Logically that makes sense but from what I've experienced you actually get better temps (at least in my case) when pushing the Offset Vcore versus the Turbo Vcore. The difference wasn't huge, but 2-3*C is IMHO a difference maker.
> 
> Here's what I actually did, I have a a setup of +0.050v Offset and +0.008v Turbo and I get max temps of 89-90*C when using P95. I then tried OCing leaving the Offset Vcore at +0.010v and a +0.040v and I got temps hitting 92-93*C when using P95.
> 
> All you have to do is enable C1E state and the chip down-clocks and the idle voltage for me goes down to 0.996v.


Thanks for the info.

I don't get how your example relates to what you said about using Offset Vcore producing cooler temps?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorKris*
> 
> does anybody knows`?


Not sure if you have tried this but just check to see if this helps:

Go to: Control panel>power options>change plan settings>change advanced power settings>processor power management>minimum processor state and *change value to1*

Hope this helps


----------



## ivoryg37

Does negative offset result in under volt? I've recently made the switch from the 2500K to 3570K and I can't seem to get a stable overclock at 4.5 even after increasing the offset to +.135 so I end up decreasing the over clock to 4.2ghz. I ran it for about 1hr on stock auto then I ask someone about it. They told me since I'm only doing 4.2ghz, instead of doing a positive offset that I should keep doing negative offset until I can get it to run 12hr prime without crashing. Is this true? I have an AsRock Pro4-m


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Does negative offset result in under volt? I've recently made the switch from the 2500K to 3570K and I can't seem to get a stable overclock at 4.5 even after increasing the offset to +.135 so I end up decreasing the over clock to 4.2ghz. I ran it for about 1hr on stock auto then I ask someone about it. They told me since I'm only doing 4.2ghz, instead of doing a positive offset that I should keep doing negative offset until I can get it to run 12hr prime without crashing. Is this true? I have an AsRock Pro4-m


Try this:

CPU ratio= 45
Offset voltage= +005v
Turbo Voltage= +0.012v
CPU LLC= Level 3
CPU PLL voltage = 1.750v

Report back and let me know how it goes....all this is from the bios of an Extreme 4 so you might not have all these options


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> CPU ratio= 45
> Offset voltage= +005v
> Turbo Voltage= +0.012v
> CPU LLC= Level 3
> CPU PLL voltage = 1.750v
> 
> Report back and let me know how it goes....all this is from the bios of an Extreme 4 so you might not have all these options


Thanks for the help but I think I'm stay at 4.2ghz right now just cause it seems like less work.







However, I do have a question. I ran 4.2ghz at stock bios setting by just changing the core and got it to run 6+hr of prime95 which is my comfort level. Should I now be lowering the offset to find a stable offset until it crash to get the lowest voltage? I've been messing with the offset and gotten to -.060 which shows .0864 min / 1.160 max / 1.152 value on HWMonitor. Should I keep lowering or was I suppose to just leave the offset alone?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I don't get how your example relates to what you said about using Offset Vcore producing cooler temps?


Sorry if all the info I threw just confused you more, all I was trying to say was that with my offset settings higher than the turbo I got temps that were 2-3*C lower than going lower offset and higher turbo voltage.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Sorry if all the info I threw just confused you more, all I was trying to say was that with my offset settings higher than the turbo I got temps that were 2-3*C lower than going lower offset and higher turbo voltage.


No worries. Ah so that's for about the same load voltage?


----------



## $ilent

guys im stress testing at 1.28v and 50 multiplier. If it fails how do you know wether or not to increase cpu vcore or turbo voltage? SHould I use turbo volt when using fixed cpu vcore? How high should you go on turbo voltage?

thanks


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> guys im stress testing at 1.28v and 50 multiplier. If it fails how do you know wether or not to increase cpu vcore or turbo voltage? SHould I use turbo volt when using fixed cpu vcore? How high should you go on turbo voltage?
> 
> thanks


I'm not too sure either...I followed my Ivy bridge ASrock OC guide and it only says to increase the Turbo voltage. So yesterday I tried to OC to 4.8Ghz with an offset of +0.005v and I kept increasing the turbo voltage until I got it stable at +0.090v for 2 hours under Prime95 for a total vcore of 1.360v.


----------



## spidey81

I'm trying to troubleshoot some issues I'm having with reaching 5Ghz on my 2700k with a Z77 Extreme4. It seems like I'm having issues with non-bsod reboots and the more testing that I do the more I'm beginning to wonder if it's the cheaper VRM's that Asrock used in this board. Please let me know if I'm incorrect on any of my assumptions or deductions. Being that Z77 was engineered for Ivy Bridge and IB is a more efficient chip I wonder if the cheaper components in the E4 weren't selected based on that. You see, any time that I attempt voltages around 1.4 for the CPU I start to get the reboots when stress testing with P95. I can do 4.8 Ghz without the reboots and my voltage is nearer to 1.35.

If anyone has a Sandy chip they're running on the E4 at high clocks I'd appreciate any input on your configuration. I'm content with 4.8~4.9 Ghz, but I know I can do more with this chip. I'm just not sure right now what's holding it back. I've checked event viewer for anything that may be causing this to no avail. I'm not stressing my PSU. My RAM passes memtest after memtest at XMP settings. I've ran P95 and IBT with 4096 and upwards of 7000 MB and I'm fine until I start trying for anything above 4.9 Ghz.

@jpmboy- Thanks for your help, unfortunately I'm not any closer than I was. (as you can see!)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> I'm not too sure either...I followed my Ivy bridge ASrock OC guide and it only says to increase the Turbo voltage. So yesterday I tried to OC to 4.8Ghz with an offset of +0.005v and I kept increasing the turbo voltage until I got it stable at +0.090v for 2 hours under Prime95 for a total vcore of 1.360v.


thats good thats how u want to oc with asrock boards
im currebtly running offset +0.005 and tubo of 0.145+ LLC 2 @5ghz


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats good thats how u want to oc with asrock boards
> im currebtly running offset +0.005 and tubo of 0.145+ LLC 2 @5ghz


Thanks man!







I guess I was doing it right after all. I just tried to OC to 5.0Ghz and I had to increase my turbo voltage to around +0.190v to have a stable boot...if I remember correctly. I wonder how high we can go on Turbo voltage...any ideas?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I was doing it right after all. I just tried to OC to 5.0Ghz and I had to increase my turbo voltage to around +0.190v to have a stable boot...if I remember correctly. I wonder how high we can go on Turbo voltage...any ideas?


i wouldent go over 1.5v and if your not delidid i wouldent go over 1.35v


----------



## $ilent

So does increasing turbo v increase CPU vcore? If that's the case which should you increase CPU vcore, turbo volt or both together?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So does increasing turbo v increase CPU vcore? If that's the case which should you increase CPU vcore, turbo volt or both together?


Turbo increases Vcore only in the running state, when it needs the extra voltage.

Vcore, or Offset, will increase the Vcore at all times. Even idle state.

I recommend using only Turbo. (You should enable Offset but leave it on it's lowest setting. In other words, don't use Fixed.)


----------



## $ilent

I don't understand. I'm at 1.350v BIOS it's 1.328 in windows under load. Additional Turbo voltage +0.04 to 0.12 makes no difference to my CPU vcore under idle or load?


----------



## $ilent

So does additional Turbo not do anything when using fixed voltage mode?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So does additional Turbo not do anything when using fixed voltage mode?


This is what the guide says Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004v ~This setting will be changed later. ~This is just like the Offset but works ONLY when the CPU is not in idle state. ~The Offset works ALL the time, even at idle. This setting will allow you to keep a low Offset, and low idle voltage, while still getting the Vcore boost needed for full speed.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So does additional Turbo not do anything when using fixed voltage mode?


This is what the guide says Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004v ~This setting will be changed later. ~This is just like the Offset but works ONLY when the CPU is not in idle state. ~The Offset works ALL the time, even at idle. This setting will allow you to keep a low Offset, and low idle voltage, while still getting the Vcore boost needed for full speed.


----------



## $ilent

Ive swapped to using lowest offset then using just Turbo. Currently at Turbo +0.184 to give me vcore of 1.320v.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Need somebody to explain to me something weird.
I have my Overclock of 4.6Ghz with 1.246v (offset voltage) Now i have the offset set to +0.05v and turbo voltage +0.113v it gives me 1.23v and my CPU is rock stable (3h or prime95 and still running). How is it possible to be stable with less voltage? The only difference is that i switched offset with turbo voltage...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Need somebody to explain to me something weird.
> I have my Overclock of 4.6Ghz with 1.246v (offset voltage) Now i have the offset set to +0.05v and turbo voltage +0.113v it gives me 1.23v and my CPU is rock stable (3h or prime95 and still running). How is it possible to be stable with less voltage? The only difference is that i switched offset with turbo voltage...


maybe you never needed that much voltage to be stable the first time. or maybe its not fully stable with the lower vcore. or if your delided maybe the lower temps help it be stable with lower vcore ???


----------



## [CyGnus]

i am delidded +/- 1 month now but it needed 1.246v for 4.6 now i am at 1.232v the only difference being the change from offset to turbo voltage, its just weird... but if it works let it be right


----------



## $ilent

I don't wanna temp fate as I'm still running prime myself Cygnus but I'm having much better luck with running offset at 0.05 and using turbo voltage too.

Maybe turbo volts just works better someway.


----------



## SleeperService

Hey guys, I'm setting up my new build ready for an overclock, hoping to get around 4.5 GHz out of it - Can someone tell me if my temps look reasonable?



This was taken, as you can see, following a 10 step "high" run of IBT. Idles are more or less the minimum temps, maximum is pretty much what load temps were.

I haven't yet done any Prime95 runs, seeing as though I was told IBT will burn hotter than Prime95. In total, the programs I'm using are the three in the picture, plus Prime95 for the stability check.

Thanks.


----------



## $ilent

58c is good temps sleeper, what is load CPU speed and voltage?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I don't wanna temp fate as I'm still running prime myself Cygnus but I'm having much better luck with running offset at 0.05 and using turbo voltage too.
> 
> Maybe turbo volts just works better someway.


Guess so


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So does additional Turbo not do anything when using fixed voltage mode?


Additional turbo voltage is to be used when using offset mode not fixed mode.


----------



## $ilent

Well I'd stronglt recommend using additional Turbo voltage mode for anyone using ivy bridge and an asrock mobo.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Need somebody to explain to me something weird.
> I have my Overclock of 4.6Ghz with 1.246v (offset voltage) Now i have the offset set to +0.05v and turbo voltage +0.113v it gives me 1.23v and my CPU is rock stable (3h or prime95 and still running). How is it possible to be stable with less voltage? The only difference is that i switched offset with turbo voltage...


Are you seeing the 1.246 in bios or in cpu-z? When using Offset + Turbo it allows for you to fine tune your vcore more accurately then offset only. Not sure what offset you were using w/ Offset only but it was possibly just overvolting your cpu slightly?

Is your offset at a +0.05 or a +0.005? Whats your idle vcore in cpu-z w/ that offset?


----------



## SleeperService

Edit: To $Silent

3.6 GHZ on Prime95 Large FFT test, VCore between 1.016 V and 1.024 V


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well I'd stronglt recommend using additional Turbo voltage mode for anyone using ivy bridge and an asrock mobo.


I agree! I guess its ok to use as much turbo voltage as needed just as long your max Vcore doesn't go past 1.5v!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> maybe you never needed that much voltage to be stable the first time. or maybe its not fully stable with the lower vcore. or if your delided maybe the lower temps help it be stable with lower vcore ???


This is also true ^^^^

it could be because he used offset only or because he hasn't finished the recommended time on P95 yet and is only at 3 hours.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleeperService*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm setting up my new build ready for an overclock, hoping to get around 4.5 GHz out of it - Can someone tell me if my temps look reasonable?
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken, as you can see, following a 10 step "high" run of IBT. Idles are more or less the minimum temps, maximum is pretty much what load temps were.
> 
> I haven't yet done any Prime95 runs, seeing as though I was told IBT will burn hotter than Prime95. In total, the programs I'm using are the three in the picture, plus Prime95 for the stability check.
> 
> Thanks.


What offset/turbo are you running? Whats your full load vcore in CPU-z? I figure your running offset mode?


----------



## SleeperService

I have no idea about Offset or turbo, but it's using exactly what came with the board - I think they're on Auto. VCore varies between 1.016 and 1.024 during a 10 min Prime95 Large FFT test.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well I'd stronglt recommend using additional Turbo voltage mode for anyone using ivy bridge and an asrock mobo.


Yea its recommended but you use it in combination w/ offset mode


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleeperService*
> 
> I have no idea about Offset or turbo, but it's using exactly what came with the board - I think they're on Auto. VCore varies between 1.016 and 1.024 during a 10 min Prime95 Large FFT test.


You should read up some more before overclocking because you should not run your vcore on auto. Do you have your bios setup correctly as shown on the first page?


----------



## Ultimate-Zero

wow nice guide








going to use it for my rig

thx


----------



## $ilent

I'm just running offset at the lowest amount above zero and increasing vcore using turbo voltage.


----------



## SleeperService

No, not yet. I plan to, I deliberately didn't because I wanted to see if the base, out-of-the-box system was typical. That way, it would be easier to compare to the default specs. I will set it up now that way if you think it's best, I just wanted to see what everyone else gets when they first install the board.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I'm just running offset at the lowest amount above zero and increasing vcore using turbo voltage.


There is no zero so i assume your running a +0.005?
Whats your additional turbo voltage set at?
whats you CPU-z idle/full load vcore?


----------



## $ilent

Yes 0.005 or 0.05 whichever is above minus amount.

I got +0.194 turbo, vcore at full load is 1.336.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleeperService*
> 
> No, not yet. I plan to, I deliberately didn't because I wanted to see if the base, out-of-the-box system was typical. That way, it would be easier to compare to the default specs. I will set it up now that way if you think it's best, I just wanted to see what everyone else gets when they first install the board.


Well you should always educate yourself before you dive in, these parts are not indestructible and you could cause damage if you dont know what your doing. You will also not get too far if your bios is not setup correctly before attempting an overclock. Do a little reading so that way you are a little more familiar with the setting and what they do before you start, there are plenty of good articles on the web that will help you learn the basics


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yes 0.005 or 0.05 whichever is above minus amount.
> 
> I got +0.194 turbo, vcore at full load is 1.336.


This is with a 48 multi?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> This is with a 48 multi?


i think he is trying 5ghz


----------



## $ilent

No, 50 multi.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No, 50 multi.


thats a pretty good vcore for 5ghz


----------



## Lucky 23

Well vcore might be a little low for 50 but give it a shot if it fails just bump up your additional turbo voltage. Its recommended to run P95 for at least 8-12 hours. Good luck


----------



## bigkahuna360

Anyone have good overclocking experiences in Windows 8? I cant seem to go higher than 4.3GHz? Any known fixes?


----------



## SleeperService

Wait, what? How can I damage my stuff by using everything at stock? Isn't stock what it's designed to run at?


----------



## $ilent

Cheers guys, I'll try my best and let you know how I get on in the morning!


----------



## kevindd992002

Is the Offset + Turbo voltage also applicable for SB chips?

As Mark_thaddeus hae mentioned, he noticed that using Turbo Voltage seems to produce hotter temps than when using Offset alone to achieve the same load vcore. What can you guys say about this?

What if at +0.005 Offset and using Turbo voltage I need more idle vcore to be stable at idle, I just increase the Offset by a notch and then decrease turbo voltage to get the same load vcore as before?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> No worries. Ah so that's for about the same load voltage?


Yes I did it so that when I did both setups it would end up having or the closest to the same volts.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is the Offset + Turbo voltage also applicable for SB chips?
> 
> As Mark_thaddeus hae mentioned, he noticed that using Turbo Voltage seems to produce hotter temps than when using Offset alone to achieve the same load vcore. What can you guys say about this?
> 
> What if at +0.005 Offset and using Turbo voltage I need more idle vcore to be stable at idle, I just increase the Offset by a notch and then decrease turbo voltage to get the same load vcore as before?


Yea correct because when you bump up offset you also increase you full load voltage so you might have to take the additional turbo voltage down a notch or 2 so you to have the same full load vcore.

It depends what idle voltage you have w/ a +0.005. With my 2500k a +0.005 will give me a 0.996v idle voltage IIRC but if a +0.005 offset puts your idle vcore too high then you will want to try a -0.005 to bring it down.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleeperService*
> 
> Wait, what? How can I damage my stuff by using everything at stock? Isn't stock what it's designed to run at?


Your not going to damage anything at stock but if your overclocking w/ out having proper knowledge of what your doing then you can damage the parts. You said your vcore is on auto which is something that is not supposed to be done when overclocking.

You posted this, looks like you already increased the multiplier? You stated your vcore was on auto, Maybe im missing something......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleeperService*
> 
> Edit: To $Silent
> 
> 3.6 GHZ on Prime95 Large FFT test, VCore between 1.016 V and 1.024 V


----------



## eXultanCe

Hey everyone, decided today to overclock my i5 2500k on a Asrock Z68 extreme3 gen3 mobo (with a COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520). I've been increasing the multiplier for the past 2 hours now and I've gotten to 44x so far, with the Additional Turbo Voltage set to +0.004v and the Offset Voltage to +0.005v as stated by the guide. All other options are exactly like the guide, and the LLC is at lvl 2.

I haven't run an hour long test of prime but I feel like my temperature is already running quite high for the short duration tests I've been doing. (Max of 83 C so far on the 4.4 test after 20 minutes)



The Core Voltage under CPUZ has been mainly around 1.272 and 1.280 during load (prime test), but I've seen go up to 1.302. While idle, it sits between 0.950 to 1.120.

The VID under Core Temp is 1.4011 v (What exactly is the VID and is it something I should be looking at?)

Under the BIOS, the Vcore is at around 1.1v.

Anything that I should be changing to hopefully reduce temperature so that I can increase the multiplier even further?

Thanks in advance!

UPDATE: After 1h test of Prime with settings as described by guide:


----------



## Lucky 23

Your temps are a little high but your voltages are very similar to my cpu.


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your temps are a little high but your voltages are very similar to my cpu.


Should I change something as far as voltages or maybe lower multiplier to reduce temps?

Or could it possibly be an issue with thermal paste being badly applied?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea correct because when you bump up offset you also increase you full load voltage so you might have to take the additional turbo voltage down a notch or 2 so you to have the same full load vcore.
> 
> It depends what idle voltage you have w/ a +0.005. With my 2500k a +0.005 will give me a 0.996v idle voltage IIRC but if a +0.005 offset puts your idle vcore too high then you will want to try a -0.005 to bring it down.


Thanks.

How about the question here:

"As Mark_thaddeus he mentioned, he noticed that using Turbo Voltage seems to produce hotter temps than when using Offset alone to achieve the same load vcore. What can you guys say about this?"

Do you have any comments on this?


----------



## SleeperService

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your not going to damage anything at stock but if your overclocking w/ out having proper knowledge of what your doing then you can damage the parts. You said your vcore is on auto which is something that is not supposed to be done when overclocking.
> 
> You posted this, looks like you already increased the multiplier? You stated your vcore was on auto, Maybe im missing something......


No man, sorry I wasn't clear. In my first post, I'm NOT OC yet. I haven't done anything. These are stress tests on a pure out-of-the-box system.

It did hit 3.6 GHz during stress testing, and weirdly enough, climbed to 3.8 GHz at idle after the test (which you can see in my original pic). However, I believe these are simply within the turbo limits of the chip, so I think that's just turbo mode. I'm not even going to touch any OC settings until I've initialised everything like the first post tells me to.


----------



## Elsandre

Hey, I want to thank the OP for this guide! It helped me get 4 GHz on 1.02 vcore. Haven't tried to go any higher on clocks yes, but first I'll run a 10 hour prime test. Everything is nice and smooth.


----------



## SleeperService

Help!I'm trying to set up the BIOS (v2.70) on my Z77 Extreme4, but There is no Core Current Limit Setting.


----------



## NopeNope

I followed the first post as best I could but I think my temps are a bit high.
Should I lower the OC? Get more case fans? I have been reading that people with the same setup get 70* all day under load at 4.00ghz

I have:
i5-3570k: OC to 3.8ghz
Offset Voltage: +0.005v ; Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004v
The CPU LLC is still set on "Auto". I only have options 0%, 50% and 100%. Which should I set it to?
CM Hyper 212 Evo - "Automatic" mode set at 55*C level 8
ASRock z77 Pro4
Corsair Carbide 200r with 2 Case Fans at level 8.
I ran prime95 on blend for 2 hours and got 79*C for cap

Attached screen shot.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## solarflare

Hi there looking for some help. I'm relatively new to overclocking, only have overclocked once before.

I'm running a i5-3570k and a Asrock z77 extreme4.

I followed this guide to a tee, and yet, when I boot into windows, it seems that my bios settings are reset back to defaults.

When I boot into my bios, it shows that I have my multiplier set to x45 and my voltage set to 1.45v and yet, once I boot, it's back down to x34 and 1.128v.

I tried switching intel speed step off, but that didn't seem to work either, as my CPU is still clearly idling at a lower clock speed.

I tried manually setting the voltage, as apposed to using offset mode, still nothing.

I would appreciate any help with this!

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## $ilent

Have you tries running prime95 solarflare?


----------



## solarflare

Yeah I have a few times. I ran it with the suggested settings in this guide, and it hits 100% load at 3.4ghz. The multiplier never goes over x34.


----------



## $ilent

Hmm that's strange. Tried saving the settings and then loading that us err save and then hitnf10 to save and restart?


----------



## solarflare

Yeah, my settings in the bios stay the same every time I boot into the bios. If I rebooted into bios now, it would show thissorry for camera phone pictures) http://imgur.com/a/B9Bo2#0

and then when I boot into windows and run a prime95 test, I get this: http://i.imgur.com/onwMF93.png


----------



## Emu105

guys im at 1.178 voltage at 3.8 I think thats a bit to high might be doing something wrong ..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> guys im at 1.178 voltage at 3.8 I think thats a bit to high might be doing something wrong ..


try 4.2ghz with that voltage


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> try 4.2ghz with that voltage


My voltage is at .9 to 1 V when idle, and it will reach up to 1.3 at 4.4Ghz. Is that normal?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> guys im at 1.178 voltage at 3.8 I think thats a bit to high might be doing something wrong ..
> 
> 
> 
> try 4.2ghz with that voltage
Click to expand...

Quick question in my bios its on auto can i change my voltage to 1.178 and see if it works?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Quick question in my bios its on auto can i change my voltage to 1.178 and see if it works?


dont use auto when overclocking you want to change vcore manually


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Quick question in my bios its on auto can i change my voltage to 1.178 and see if it works?
> 
> 
> 
> dont use auto when overclocking you want to change vcore manually
Click to expand...

Oh ok thanks now i know. also right now i have 4.2 at 1.176 but i ran prime 95 for like 2mins and i got 80c damn stock cooler.. i really want to OC but i need to buy a cooler i was looking at this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106150


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> get this! same as the best air cooler out only 65 bucks and it will take up less room and looks better.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181029


----------



## MrB00f

Hi all. I am currently running:
AsRock Extreme 4
3570k
8 Gig (2x4) GSkill Ares
Hyper 212 Evo with push/pull configuration
Crossfire HD5850's (not OC'd)
Windows 7 64 Bit

I have followed the guide on page one up to the green ocerclocking part. My results are:
4.4GHz with +0.005 Offset, +0.004 Turbo.
Ran prime for 15minutes, and had a peak of 80degrees.
Is 4.4GHz with only that increase a good base OC? I know that the temperature is a bit high on Prime 95 (well, for me it is) but when [platying BF3 for 3 hours, it never went above 62degrees. Personally, I think that I need to re-seat the Hyper Evo for better cooling, but having ambient temps in the high 30's to mid 40's on occasion doesn't help.

One interesting thing I found was with that offset and Turbo volt, if I set the multi to 50 (as per the green part and work backwards) the PC boots at 50!!! It doesn't load windows completely, but it gets to the loading screen of windows before freezing. Would this indicate that the chi[p is a good one that it even gets past POST on minimal voltage increase at 50 multi?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrB00f*
> 
> Hi all. I am currently running:
> AsRock Extreme 4
> 3570k
> 8 Gig (2x4) GSkill Ares
> Hyper 212 Evo with push/pull configuration
> Crossfire HD5850's (not OC'd)
> Windows 7 64 Bit
> 
> I have followed the guide on page one up to the green ocerclocking part. My results are:
> 4.4GHz with +0.005 Offset, +0.004 Turbo.
> Ran prime for 15minutes, and had a peak of 80degrees.
> Is 4.4GHz with only that increase a good base OC? I know that the temperature is a bit high on Prime 95 (well, for me it is) but when [platying BF3 for 3 hours, it never went above 62degrees. Personally, I think that I need to re-seat the Hyper Evo for better cooling, but having ambient temps in the high 30's to mid 40's on occasion doesn't help.
> 
> One interesting thing I found was with that offset and Turbo volt, if I set the multi to 50 (as per the green part and work backwards) the PC boots at 50!!! It doesn't load windows completely, but it gets to the loading screen of windows before freezing. Would this indicate that the chi[p is a good one that it even gets past POST on minimal voltage increase at 50 multi?


Could be a good one for sure. You will have to do something about your temps if you ever want to find out. Check the de-lidded ivy bridge club for more info.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrB00f*
> 
> Hi all. I am currently running:
> AsRock Extreme 4
> 3570k
> 8 Gig (2x4) GSkill Ares
> Hyper 212 Evo with push/pull configuration
> Crossfire HD5850's (not OC'd)
> Windows 7 64 Bit
> 
> I have followed the guide on page one up to the green ocerclocking part. My results are:
> 4.4GHz with +0.005 Offset, +0.004 Turbo.
> Ran prime for 15minutes, and had a peak of 80degrees.
> Is 4.4GHz with only that increase a good base OC? I know that the temperature is a bit high on Prime 95 (well, for me it is) but when [platying BF3 for 3 hours, it never went above 62degrees. Personally, I think that I need to re-seat the Hyper Evo for better cooling, but having ambient temps in the high 30's to mid 40's on occasion doesn't help.
> 
> One interesting thing I found was with that offset and Turbo volt, if I set the multi to 50 (as per the green part and work backwards) the PC boots at 50!!! It doesn't load windows completely, but it gets to the loading screen of windows before freezing. Would this indicate that the chi[p is a good one that it even gets past POST on minimal voltage increase at 50 multi?


Your temps are fine...I too had those temps with a big air cooler (BF3 was around 66c and prime was a little above 80c so you're good).








Not sure about your other question lol


----------



## chronicfx

But these temps are better...



and gaming never breaks 55 degrees

De-lid that puppy!


----------



## NopeNope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NopeNope*
> 
> I followed the first post as best I could but I think my temps are a bit high.
> Should I lower the OC? Get more case fans? I have been reading that people with the same setup get 70* all day under load at 4.00ghz
> 
> I have:
> i5-3570k: OC to 3.8ghz
> Offset Voltage: +0.005v ; Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004v
> The CPU LLC is still set on "Auto". I only have options 0%, 50% and 100%. Which should I set it to?
> CM Hyper 212 Evo - "Automatic" mode set at 55*C level 8
> ASRock z77 Pro4
> Corsair Carbide 200r with 2 Case Fans at level 8.
> I ran prime95 on blend for 2 hours and got 79*C for cap
> 
> Attached screen shot.
> Thanks for the help!


Anyone?
Als, here are my stock clocks for reference:


----------



## eXultanCe

Hey everyone, sorry for posting again but I didn't get a reply for my problem earlier, so I decided to post again, but this time I made a few changes. I decided overclock my i5 2500k on a Asrock Z68 extreme3 gen3 mobo (with a COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520). I've reached 44x multipler, with the settings suggested by the guide. +0.004 Additional turbo voltage, and +0.005 Offset voltage.

I did a 2h prime test today and it reached 75 C. My Core Voltage on CPUID reached up to 1.300V (Mostly balancing between 1.280 and 1.3). The Core voltage under the bios shows 1.1v mainly.

Can I go higher? Should I just go by increasing multiplier?

Also, is it normal for the Core Voltage to be switching like that or should it be stuck to a number?

Thanks again!


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> But these temps are better...
> 
> 
> 
> and gaming never breaks 55 degrees
> 
> De-lid that puppy!


Wow! Very nice temps for a 5Ghz OC and with an air cooler! I have a phanteks air cooler and an NZXT Kraken X60...but I think I'll switch to my phanteks because it's much quieter lol. So I should use CL Ultra on die>inside IHS>on IHS and on the heatsink?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Wow! Very nice temps for a 5Ghz OC and with an air cooler! I have a phanteks air cooler and an NZXT Kraken X60...but I think I'll switch to my phanteks because it's much quieter lol. So I should use CL Ultra on die>inside IHS>on IHS and on the heatsink?


Yes. Make sure you coat the top and bottom surfaces of each(ie. Die + underside of IHS + Topside IHS + Underside of CPU cooler. I got better temps like that than when I just did one surface. I also realized a temp drop with liquid pro of an additional 10 degrees, although not everyone has shared this same result.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Hey everyone, sorry for posting again but I didn't get a reply for my problem earlier, so I decided to post again, but this time I made a few changes. I decided overclock my i5 2500k on a Asrock Z68 extreme3 gen3 mobo (with a COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520). I've reached 44x multipler, with the settings suggested by the guide. +0.004 Additional turbo voltage, and +0.005 Offset voltage.
> 
> I did a 2h prime test today and it reached 75 C. My Core Voltage on CPUID reached up to 1.300V (Mostly balancing between 1.280 and 1.3). The Core voltage under the bios shows 1.1v mainly.
> 
> Can I go higher? Should I just go by increasing multiplier?
> 
> Also, is it normal for the Core Voltage to be switching like that or should it be stuck to a number?
> 
> Thanks again!


What is your CPU Load-Line Calibration level at? Yes the voltage switches back and forth...I believe that's normal.
If you're going for higher OC, just increase the turbo but check your voltage...you don't want to go past 1.5v on vcore while on full cpu load.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Yes. Make sure you coat the top and bottom surfaces of each(ie. Die + underside of IHS + Topside IHS + Underside of CPU cooler. I got better temps like that than when I just did one surface. I also realized a temp drop with liquid pro of an additional 10 degrees, although not everyone has shared this same result.


Ok thanks once again! I would do Pro but I hear it's a pain to remove! So I ordered Liquid Ultra


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> But these temps are better...
> 
> 
> 
> and gaming never breaks 55 degrees
> 
> De-lid that puppy!


my temps are better


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my temps are better


Very nice Lilchronic! What are your settings in bios for your 5Ghz OC?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Very nice Lilchronic! What are your settings in bios for your 5Ghz OC?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lilchronic

my temps after playng Farcry3 for a couple hours and some dayz mod @5ghz


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nicely tweaked! Are you OC your ram as well? I mainly have everything on auto after Internal PLL Overvoltage (disabled).

The only things I'm messing with for a 4.8Ghz OC are:

Multi=48
Offset= +0.005v
Turbo= 1.090v (i think, I need to double check)
CPU PLL= 1.750v
LLC = level 2

and with these settings my max Vcore is 1.360v...which I think it's kinda high for an 4.8Ghz OC and my tempes were around 95c max with a Kraken X60 and Corsair AF140s in push only!

THANKS for the screenshots!


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> What is your CPU Load-Line Calibration level at? Yes the voltage switches back and forth...I believe that's normal.
> If you're going for higher OC, just increase the turbo but check your voltage...you don't want to go past 1.5v on vcore while on full cpu load.


Its at lvl 2 right now.
So if I want to go higher than 4.4GHz I should increase multiplier and turbo at the same time or just the turbo? And by turbo you mean the turbo voltage right? Sorry about all the question, I'd hate to make the wrong moves here.

What about just increasing the multiplier till it gets close (but below) 1.5v?


----------



## kevindd992002

I hate my 2500K. I need around 1.41V for 4.6GHz and 1.49V for 4.8GHz to solve the 0x101 BSOD error. **** this voltage-hungry chip!


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Its at lvl 2 right now.
> So if I want to go higher than 4.4GHz I should increase multiplier and turbo at the same time or just the turbo? And by turbo you mean the turbo voltage right? Sorry about all the question, I'd hate to make the wrong moves here.
> 
> What about just increasing the multiplier till it gets close (but below) 1.5v?


What I did was Increase the multiplier and if it froze or what not, I just increase the Turbo voltage until it's stable...but check your overall voltage...you don't want to go past 1.5v.

It's ok to ask questions, we are all here to learn









Edit: I'm not sure how good your motherboard is at OCing...so maybe someone with your motherboard or better OCing experience can help you out.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Note to self: check this later.


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> What I did was Increase the multiplier and if it froze or what not, I just increase the Turbo voltage until it's stable...but check your overall voltage...you don't want to go past 1.5v.
> 
> It's ok to ask questions, we are all here to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure how good your motherboard is at OC...so maybe someone with your motherboard or better OCing experience can help you out.


Okay. So increase multiplier till it freezes? (And you mean freeze during prime test? And how long should I be testing?) Then if it freezes, increase the additional turbo voltage by 1 increment till it doesn't freeze anymore?

All that while making sure the voltage does go past 1.5v? Also, what temperatures should I not be seeing while during 1-2h tests of prime? I wanna make sure I dont reach too high of temps.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Okay. So increase multiplier till it freezes? (And you mean freeze during prime test? And how long should I be testing?) Then if it freezes, increase the additional turbo voltage by 1 increment till it doesn't freeze anymore?
> 
> All that while making sure the voltage does go past 1.5v? Also, what temperatures should I not be seeing while during 1-2h tests of prime? I wanna make sure I dont reach too high of temps.


Yes...like for my 4.8Ghz OC, I set multiplier to 48 and then save and reboot and It would freeze or wouldn't reboot. So I then would increase the turbo voltage until it went into windows..then I ran prime and it would crash...so again increase the Turbo voltage untill I was able to run Prime for 2 hours...I hear if you're able to run it for 6-8hours you're good.

As far as temperature, always check your temps while running prime...you want to stay below 90c...that's why if you have an air cooler, you can forget about trying to do a 5Ghz OC and run prime cuz your temps will be very high! Even my temps reached 95c with a NZXT Kraken X60 all in one water cooler! I was nervous about the high temps! So as long as your temps are below 90c and your voltage is below 1.5v, I think you'll be safe.


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Yes...like for my 4.8Ghz OC, I set multiplier to 48 and then save and reboot and It would freeze or wouldn't reboot. So I then would increase the turbo voltage until it went into windows..then I ran prime and it would crash...so again increase the Turbo voltage untill I was able to run Prime for 2 hours...I hear if you're able to run it for 6-8hours you're good.
> 
> As far as temperature, always check your temps while running prime...you want to stay below 90c...that's why if you have an air cooler, you can forget about trying to do a 5Ghz OC and run prime cuz your temps will be very high! Even my temps reached 95c with a NZXT Kraken X60 all in one water cooler! I was nervous about the high temps! So as long as your temps are below 90c and your voltage is below 1.5v, I think you'll be safe.


Awesome. What about offset voltage? Should that ever be increased/decreased?
Thank you very much for all the help.


----------



## Strileckifunk

What kind of adjustments should I be making if Windows Explorer and prime itself crash?


----------



## kevindd992002

It would be recommended to run Prime95 for around 24 hours Custom Blend with 95% available memory in order to test all FFTs of Prime95. Be sure to be on SP1 of Win7 to take advantage of the AVX instructions.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> It would be recommended to run Prime95 for around 24 hours Custom Blend with 95% available memory in order to test all FFTs of Prime95. Be sure to be on SP1 of Win7 to take advantage of the AVX instructions.


This ^

I have a question Kevin...In Prime95 where can I set the AVX option....I'm sure I've seen some screenshots of prime with a checkmark next to AVX in the Advance tab/dropdown....mine doesn't show it...am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> What kind of adjustments should I be making if Windows Explorer and prime itself crash?


Increase Turbo voltage by one and try again....there are other settings that might need to be changed...I hope you read the guide in page one...not sure If you have done the settings in the guide


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> This ^
> 
> I have a question Kevin...In Prime95 where can I set the AVX option....I'm sure I've seen some screenshots of prime with a checkmark next to AVX in the Advance tab/dropdown....mine doesn't show it...am I doing something wrong?


I'm not really sure of that but AFAIK as long as SP1 is installed in Win7, Prime 95 27.7 will automatically use AVX instructions. Are you using 27.7?

You can see in the test logs of Prime95 the words "AVX" if you are running it correctly.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Increase Turbo voltage by one and try again....there are other settings that might need to be changed...I hope you read the guide in page one...not sure If you have done the settings in the guide


Yes went through all the steps, give me SOME credit









Will try upping the voltage and see how it goes.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm not really sure of that but AFAIK as long as SP1 is installed in Win7, Prime 95 27.7 will automatically use AVX instructions. Are you using 27.7?
> 
> You can see in the test logs of Prime95 the words "AVX" if you are running it correctly.


Yeah that's the current version of prime that I have...I'll check the test logs. Thanks!


----------



## Rakhasa

Hey guys, been reading a few of the previous posts. If you're finding that increasing vcore offset over and over and still you're crashing in windows / prime, try to bring vcore back to +0.005 and playing with the turbo instead. Sometimes, chips aren't able to hit a certain multi unless you have a very high vcore and that's when you need water. My chip hit 4.4ghz fine with me hardly playing with the offsets, but once it goes to 4.5, I had to really kick up vcore (1.32) in CPU-Z.

Edit: In my experience, as well as comments from the more veteran OCers of SB CPUs, you really don't need to play with the other settings very much. It should really just be vcore offset and turbo offset. If all those fail and you really want that OC, some of the guys here lowered Cpu Pll voltage to help obtain stability, but for me it was simply settling with a lower multi.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Yes went through all the steps, give me SOME credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try upping the voltage and see how it goes.


Ok kool kool lol







Yeah just keep increasing the Turbo voltage until it's stable but don't go over 1.5v while stressing/Priming


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Yes went through all the steps, give me SOME credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try upping the voltage and see how it goes.


Ok kool kool just making sure lol







Yeah just keep increasing the Turbo voltage until it's stable but don't go over 1.5v while stressing/Priming


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Yeah that's the current version of prime that I have...I'll check the test logs. Thanks!


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Ok kool kool just making sure lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah just keep increasing the Turbo voltage until it's stable but don't go over 1.5v while stressing/Priming


Edit: Also, I would leave CPU Load Line Calibration to Level 3 or 2


----------



## Strileckifunk

I know that there's a temperature guideline posted, but at what temp should I just slam the panic button and stop? Because right now @ 4.2 GHZ w/ +0.008V I hit 95C at the end of my 5 minute run. Am I running too hot here or can I push it further?


----------



## eXultanCe

Hey Airrick, see if you can help me on this one.
I bumped multiplier to 45 and run the 5 min test suggested by the guide and it passed it. I decided to go for the 46 multiplier and the test stopped with an error after 2-3 minutes. While running this test, core voltage never passed 1.306v and temps were at 67 C.

UPDATE: Just went to bios and increased the Turbo Boost by one spot as suggested by guide, and the test crashed within a minute again (On one worker, the second worked to crash was after 3 mins). Should I increase one more spot for turbo boost or just go back to 45?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> I know that there's a temperature guideline posted, but at what temp should I just slam the panic button and stop? Because right now @ 4.2 GHZ w/ +0.008V I hit 95C at the end of my 5 minute run. Am I running too hot here or can I push it further?


*Yeah that's too HIGH!* You really want to be below 90c! Is 0.008v your offset or Turbo voltage?


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> *Yeah that's too HIGH!* You really want to be below 90c! Is 0.008v your offset or Turbo voltage?


It's my Turbo. Haven't adjusted anything but that and the multiplier yet


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> It's my Turbo. Haven't adjusted anything but that and the multiplier yet


What was your total voltage on cpu-z?


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> It's my Turbo. Haven't adjusted anything but that and the multiplier yet


Well, aside from the settings the guide gives.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> What was your total voltage on cpu-z?


1.2


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Hey Airrick, see if you can help me on this one.
> I bumped multiplier to 45 and run the 5 min test suggested by the guide and it passed it. I decided to go for the 46 multiplier and the test stopped with an error after 2-3 minutes. While running this test, core voltage never passed 1.306v and temps were at 67 C.
> 
> UPDATE: Just went to bios and increased the Turbo Boost by one spot as suggested by guide, and the test crashed within a minute again (On one worker, the second worked to crash was after 3 mins). Should I increase one more spot for turbo boost or just go back to 45?


Just bump the Turbo voltage by one...and see how it goes. Just keep an eye on your temps....temps for me usually rise even higher after around 20 minutes of Prime95 but doing a blend test.

I think that 1.306v is a bit high for a 4.6 OC...but then again every chip is different and some require more or less voltage to be stable. I'm saying this because my 4.6Ghz OC used 1.25-1.27v...but it might just be the chips and their generation too.


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Just bump the Turbo voltage by one...and see how it goes. Just keep an eye on your temps....temps for me usually rise even higher after around 20 minutes of Prime95 but doing a blend test.


Okay. I tried increasing turbo to 0.008v and it didnt work. Just set up another test for 0.012v and it also crashed. Max core voltage on CPUZ still hasnt passed 1.316v.
I should be safe to increase turbo to whatever as long as its below 1.5v max core voltage?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> 1.2


Well that's an ok voltage for 4.2Ghz...but i'm not sure why your temps are too high with your H80i.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Just bump the Turbo voltage by one...and see how it goes. Just keep an eye on your temps....temps for me usually rise even higher after around 20 minutes of Prime95 but doing a blend test.
> 
> I think that 1.306v is a bit high for a 4.6 OC...but then again every chip is different and some require more or less voltage to be stable. I'm saying this because my 4.6Ghz OC used 1.25-1.27v...but it might just be the chips and their generation too.


Well, mine is 1.39V for 4.6OC stable, so you can consider that HIGH


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Okay. I tried increasing turbo to 0.008v and it didnt work. Just set up another test for 0.012v and it also crashed. Max core voltage on CPUZ still hasnt passed 1.316v.
> I should be safe to increase turbo to whatever as long as its below 1.5v max core voltage?


Yeah you should be ok being below 1.5v max core...have you checked The Sandy Bridge Club?

There's some good info there to help you out or compare what others OC is and at what voltage...check it out










http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, mine is 1.39V for 4.6OC stable, so you can consider that HIGH


What is your turbo voltage at? Mine is at +0.016v and the prime test crashed after 7 minutes on Worker#1.
Temps at 75C so far (After 10 mins), and core voltage does not seem to go higher than 1.316v despite the increase in turbo voltage.


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Yeah you should be ok being below 1.5v max core...have you checked The Sandy Bridge Club?
> 
> There's some good info there to help you out or compare what others OC is and at what voltage...check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


Thanks for the link Airrick. Good to see I'm still in a good spot for the core voltage. Right now I'm setting the turbo to 0.020v to see if it passes the test. So far every test failed on Worker1 after a few minutes (46 multiplier). I'm almost giving up and sticking with 4.5 =/


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ahhhh, thanks to these settings I was finally able to get rid of my ram issue. Finally got it to boot at 2400mhz again, so now it's time to get it stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2671771

+rep'd









Edit: I just changed a couple settings. For my 3770K I use 0.004v additional turbo voltage with a -0.015v offset and LLC of 1 on my Extreme4. 4.5ghz with 1.248 under load


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Thanks for the link Airrick. Good to see I'm still in a good spot for the core voltage. Right now I'm setting the turbo to 0.020v to see if it passes the test. So far every test failed on Worker1 after a few minutes (46 multiplier). I'm almost giving up and sticking with 4.5 =/


No problem man!







I too was comparing the members OC and their voltage...seems to me that for a 4.6Ghz OC most peeps seem to be around 1.35-1.41volts....just check your temps and go as high as your temps permit but less than 1.5 max voltage


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> No problem man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too was comparing the members OC and their voltage...seems to me that for a 4.6Ghz OC most peeps seem to be around 1.35-1.41volts....just check your temps and go as high as your temps permit but less than 1.5 max voltage


Alright will do. Also, you know if its common for me to be increasing the turbo boost so much but still be getting errors on prime test within a few minutes? It ran for about an 1h on 45 multiplier with 0.004v, and now its at 46 with 0.027 and its still crashing (always worker 1 if that means anything).


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> What is your turbo voltage at? Mine is at +0.016v and the prime test crashed after 7 minutes on Worker#1.
> Temps at 75C so far (After 10 mins), and core voltage does not seem to go higher than 1.316v despite the increase in turbo voltage.


I'm in the process of completing my 24hour Prime95 test right now at 4.8GHz 1.49V so I cannot take a peek on my turbo voltage in my BIOS settings.

I also experienced that issue wherein the core voltage does not want to go higher despite the increase in turbo voltage. That is when I set my LLC to High (I use an ASUS board but High is equivalent to 50% LLC). No matter how I increase the additional turbo voltage, the core voltage does not increase as per CPUZ. What I did was to increase my LLC to Ultra High and all was fine. That just proves that there is a limit to using additional turbo voltage, I guess.


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I'm in the process of completing my 24hour Prime95 test right now at 4.8GHz 1.49V so I cannot take a peek on my turbo voltage in my BIOS settings.
> 
> I also experienced that issue wherein the core voltage does not want to go higher despite the increase in turbo voltage. That is when I set my LLC to High (I use an ASUS board but High is equivalent to 50% LLC). No matter how I increase the additional turbo voltage, the core voltage does not increase as per CPUZ. What I did was to increase my LLC to Ultra High and all was fine. That just proves that there is a limit to using additional turbo voltage, I guess.


I'm thinking of just sticking to 4.5 because so far every time it crashed on 4.6. At 0.037v turbo now.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> What is your turbo at right now?


I just answered you in my previous post


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I just answered you in my previous post


Yeah, sorry about that. I noticed it and edited my post.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> I'm thinking of just sticking to 4.5 because so far every time it crashed on 4.6. At 0.037v turbo now.


My turbo voltage for my 4.8Ghz OC is at +0.090v lol


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> My turbo voltage for my 4.8Ghz OC is at +0.090v lol


Awesome. Thanks!
So far I've passed the test at 0.037v. If 10 mins passes I will try at 4.7.

Question now, if I start reaching close to max core voltage, temps close to 85, should I start reducing turbo voltage or multiplier first?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Awesome. Thanks!
> So far I've passed the test at 0.037v. If 10 mins passes I will try at 4.7.
> 
> Question now, if I start reaching close to max core voltage, temps close to 85, should I start reducing turbo voltage or multiplier first?


I would lower Turbo voltage first...and if it's not stable then lower the multiplier and mess with the turbo again until that multiplier is stable









Edit: K well good night...and good luck man!


----------



## Strileckifunk

Well, resettled the CPU and used two different thermal pastes since I thought I had more of my MX-2 than I actually did lol. I noticed the H80i plate had a TON of extra thermal paste on it, which I removed. Also moved the included NZXT exhaust fan that was replaced by the H80i to the spot at the bottom of the Phantom 410. Temps dropped to 60C!


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> I would lower Turbo voltage first...and if it's not stable then lower the multiplier and mess with the turbo again until that multiplier is stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: K well good night...and good luck man!


Appreciate all the help!


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Well, resettled the CPU and used two different thermal pastes since I thought I had more of my MX-2 than I actually did lol. I noticed the H80i plate had a TON of extra thermal paste on it, which I removed. Also moved the included NZXT exhaust fan that was replaced by the H80i to the spot at the bottom of the Phantom 410. Temps dropped to 60C!


There you go! That's more like it....now increase that Turbo voltage lol









Good night!


----------



## SleeperService

i5-3750k @4.5 GHz, VCore 1.12 v - Need Feedback!

Using this guide and this thread, I managed to achieve the above with no temperature exceeding 66 degrees during an 11.5 hr Prime95 test (custom settings used from the first guide). LLC at level 3 (50%).

I tried raising the multi to 46, and although I didn't crash or anything, upon opening windows, I saw WHEA 19 errors, even after raising offset to 0.010 v and turbo to 0.008 v. Should I push the chip further, or should I leave it be?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleeperService*
> 
> i5-3750k @4.5 GHz, VCore 1.12 v - Need Feedback!
> 
> Using this guide and this thread, I managed to achieve the above with no temperature exceeding 66 degrees during an 11.5 hr Prime95 test (custom settings used from the first guide). LLC at level 3 (50%).
> 
> I tried raising the multi to 46, and although I didn't crash or anything, upon opening windows, I saw WHEA 19 errors, even after raising offset to 0.010 v and turbo to 0.008 v. Should I push the chip further, or should I leave it be?


Up to you. I think you are good to 85 degrees or 1.45v whichever comes first.


----------



## eXultanCe

Hey guys, I got my OC to 46x, ran the first 20m test of prime with the custom settings and it passed. So I decided to leave it over night with the same test to see if I'd get 12h+. The test crashed (only on 1 core) after 2h and 20m, while the other 3 cores hadn't crashed, they were still running (After 10h).

Should I increase turbo voltage a little more or is this fine?

Note: I use it for normal/gaming. Gaming usually 8h+ a day. Also, the temps never passed 78C, and the core voltage never passed 1.342v.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Hey guys, I got my OC to 46x, ran the first 20m test of prime with the custom settings and it passed. So I decided to leave it over night with the same test to see if I'd get 12h+. The test crashed (only on 1 core) after 2h and 20m, while the other 3 cores hadn't crashed, they were still running (After 10h).
> 
> Should I increase turbo voltage a little more or is this fine?
> 
> Note: I use it for normal/gaming. Gaming usually 8h+ a day. Also, the temps never passed 78C, and the core voltage never passed 1.342v.


Increase it until it does not crash


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Increase it until it does not crash


Alright. Will do. Thanks!


----------



## kevindd992002

So why are there times when even though you increase the additional turbo voltage, the load core voltage will not increase?


----------



## sikkly

Recently replaced my old MSI Z68 gd 65 that died with an Asrock z77 Extreme 4. So far pretty pleased with the Extreme 4, considering it was cheaper than the GD65 and so far seems ever so slightly better for overclocking, even though my 2600k is kind of a poor chip. Only managed to get 4.4 at 1.38 vcore, but I had to go up to 1.39 on the old MSI to get to 4.4 stable.

The guide was very helpful, sense MSI bios don't have offset, learning how to use it was fun, getting it tuned down was a little bit more effort than just a fixed vcore, but seems very worth it. Still not sure if I like my offset/turbo settings, but everything is stable. ran Prime for 36 hours over the weekend, 0 crashes







80 degrees at a max with a vcore of 1.38, but averaged closer to 65 during prime and haven't seen over 61 while gaming+streaming.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> How about the question here:
> 
> "As Mark_thaddeus he mentioned, he noticed that using Turbo Voltage seems to produce hotter temps than when using Offset alone to achieve the same load vcore. What can you guys say about this?"
> 
> Do you have any comments on this?


Not sure if it would produce higher temps. I honestly dont see how because your voltages should be more accurate as compared to using offset only so in turn there will be less of a chance of overvolting at X multi as compared w/ offset only.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleeperService*
> 
> No man, sorry I wasn't clear. In my first post, I'm NOT OC yet. I haven't done anything. These are stress tests on a pure out-of-the-box system.
> 
> It did hit 3.6 GHz during stress testing, and weirdly enough, climbed to 3.8 GHz at idle after the test (which you can see in my original pic). However, I believe these are simply within the turbo limits of the chip, so I think that's just turbo mode. I'm not even going to touch any OC settings until I've initialised everything like the first post tells me to.


Yea thats the turbo boost kicking in. Ok no problem you will be fine at stock


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SleeperService*
> 
> Help!I'm trying to set up the BIOS (v2.70) on my Z77 Extreme4, but There is no Core Current Limit Setting.


You can take screen shots of your bios by formatting a flash drive in FAT32, rebooting into bios, then hit F12 to take screen shots. You can post them here for us to look at and give advice.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> What kind of adjustments should I be making if Windows Explorer and prime itself crash?


These are probably two different problems, explorer might of crashed because you offset (idle vcore is too low) and if P95 crashed then your additional turbo voltage is probably too low


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So why are there times when even though you increase the additional turbo voltage, the load core voltage will not increase?


I never could find a solution to that problem.

My guesses were either it has a limit on how much turbo can be used, or it just goes "wonky" and stops increasing the Turbo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Testing AsRock Z77 Extreme 4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL.
> 
> Not bad.


Hey, nice data! Anybody ever seen anything like this for a 2600 or 2700K?
I do see a similar jump in required vcore taking my 2700K above 46x. I ca get it stable at 49 and 50, but the vcore is justbtoo high for my comfort. 46x only requires 1.328v for 24h stability, but 48 sucks down 1.392 and 50 is scary at 1.440v! water block will contrl temps, but 1.44v can't be good for the chip?


----------



## Strileckifunk

I'm a bit worried about my temps. I have a nice and stable 4.5GHZ @1.22Vcore, which stays around 75C for the first hour of Prime blend, but then steadily rises until I shut it down at 90C after 1 hour and 15 minutes. Anyway to combat the long term temps?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> I'm a bit worried about my temps. I have a nice and stable 4.5GHZ @1.22Vcore, which stays around 75C for the first hour of Prime blend, but then steadily rises until I shut it down at 90C after 1 hour and 15 minutes. Anyway to combat the long term temps?


Yeah that's Ivy for you...I get the same temps with a 4.8Ghz OC and I'm cosidering delidding my 3570K...risky but I hear delidding will drop temps by 20c!


----------



## eXultanCe

Can anyone explain what is the difference between increasing offset voltage and turbo voltage? I see some people leave offset at 0.005v and increase turbo as needed while I see some people increase offset and leave turbo at off or 0.004v.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Yeah that's Ivy for you...I get the same temps with a 4.8Ghz OC and I'm cosidering delidding my 3570K...risky but I hear delidding will drop temps by 20c!


It's so tempting, but I don't have enough faith in myself to try that lol







. Do you think I could push it a little bit further without damaging it? Even playing Crysis 3 it never gets above 55C, and all I use this for is gaming.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Not sure if it would produce higher temps. I honestly dont see how because your voltages should be more accurate as compared to using offset only so in turn there will be less of a chance of overvolting at X multi as compared w/ offset only.


Yeah, me too. I don't understand how they would differe in temps.

Oh btw, you may use multi-quoting next time instead of posting successive posts quoting different people, just a friendly tip








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I never could find a solution to that problem.
> 
> My guesses were either it has a limit on how much turbo can be used, or it just goes "wonky" and stops increasing the Turbo.


Hmmm, I hope someone knows something about this. I have an ASUS board and I experience the same.


----------



## linkin93

Since I got and overclocked my 3570K, my Z77 Fatal1ty does something odd on a cold boot - it turns on, but no BIOS screen. The indicator on the motherboard sits on "20" before it powers off, keeps some of the mobo lights on, then powers on and POSTS normally.

I can't find an entry for 0x20 in the manual either, does anyone know what this is or why it could be happening?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> It's so tempting, but I don't have enough faith in myself to try that lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Do you think I could push it a little bit further without damaging it? Even playing Crysis 3 it never gets above 55C, and all I use this for is gaming.


As long as your temps don't go above 90c you should be ok....just monitor them while gaming or doing anything demanding that will tax your cpu


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Can anyone explain what is the difference between increasing offset voltage and turbo voltage? I see some people leave offset at 0.005v and increase turbo as needed while I see some people increase offset and leave turbo at off or 0.004v.


Your offset increases/decreases your idle & full load vcore at the same time. Additional Turbo voltage only increases vcore at full load. You will see different offsets and turbo voltages because people are running all different Multipliers and each cpu is different so it might take more or less vcore then another members cpu.

A -0.005/+0.005 is a starting point depending on what your idle vcore is at this offset at X multiplier. We will need to know what overclock your trying to achieve and what you idle vcore & full load vcore is w/ this offset. Then we can go from there in determining if you should increase offset and how much you might have to increase turbo.

My overclock for instance is Offset only at a +0.015, turbo voltage on auto. My CPU-z idle vcore is a 1.000v and my CPU-z full load vcore is 1.296-1.304.

Now if i wanted to i could switch to a +0.005 offset and roughly a +0.020 turbo would give me a CPU-z idle vcore of .996v and a similar full load vcore.

Ive even taken my offset down to a -0.025v which gave me a 0.960v CPU-z idle vcore but i would have to compensate for that heavy negative offset with a higher turbo voltage to get my full load vcore similar to where its at w/ the original +0.015. Additional turbo voltage i think needed to be around a +0.065 or higher.

Basically using Offset and turbo are a way of fine tuning your voltages so that you have a low idle vcore and a stable full load vcore.


----------



## mistab

Just wanted to say thanks for the guide, helped me out no end to get a pretty easy overclock. Had a 4.6 oc going before, but after updating my UEFI at the weekend I lost all my settings, so decided to give it another bash.

Managed to get 4.8 out've it so far tonight with:

Turbo Boost: +0.137V
CPU Offset: +0.040V (another guide I read recommended starting off with 0.050V)
CPU LLC: Level 2

With that vcore fluctuates between 1.360 - 1.376 during blend test (no errors in eventvwr either)
Temperature is between 60 - 68c , although did have one brief spike up to 98, but hasn't gone anywhere near that again in the last 40 minutes.

Would you guys recommend pushing on for more?

Also is it worth dropping the CPU offset and putting more turbo boost on instead? Am I right in presuming I can just keep cranking up the turbo boost until I get near 1.5 on the vcore?

(last system I oc'd was C2D E6600 on an ASUS board, things are bit different now!). Thanks in advance


----------



## ByeByeFive

This might be helpful to those who are trying to reach 5ghz+ overclocks

recently I was able to achieve 5ghz stable using
+.005 as my offset.
and .270 as my turbo

I passed all IBT, Linx, Prime
Ive been using at this setting for awhile until i saw whea errors after playing a game.

After doing some research i saw that many people encounter whea errors on higher overclock when they use ultra high or high llc.
On our boards i believe its llc1 and llc2.

at the 5.0ghz I was using llc3.

although the cpu never bsod or freezed, i was very annoyed the fact that i was getting these whea errors.
So i decided to use llc5. I noticed that after switching to llc5 my frequency at cpuz stopped fluctuating so much and stayed within the 5ghz. however the idle load was still under 1.0vcore .

To fix the low load problem I upped the offset to and brought down turbo accordingly.
I made it so that my vcore idles at 1.20 and tops off at the same vcore under load.

I havent faced any whea errors after this change. However I want to be certain, so i want to see if anyone has come across similar issues.
I gathered that the cpu vcore was dropping way too fast way too quickly after load when it becomes idle.

Do you believe llc5 was a good choice for me as opposed to llc3 which i used prior to change. and... do you believe that upping the offset had fixed my problem???

So far i havent seen a single whea but i want to be sure.

if anyone can help i will greatly appreciate


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your offset increases/decreases your idle & full load vcore at the same time. Additional Turbo voltage only increases vcore at full load. You will see different offsets and turbo voltages because people are running all different Multipliers and each cpu is different so it might take more or less vcore then another members cpu.
> 
> A -0.005/+0.005 is a starting point depending on what your idle vcore is at this offset at X multiplier. We will need to know what overclock your trying to achieve and what you idle vcore & full load vcore is w/ this offset. Then we can go from there in determining if you should increase offset and how much you might have to increase turbo.
> 
> My overclock for instance is Offset only at a +0.015, turbo voltage on auto. My CPU-z idle vcore is a 1.000v and my CPU-z full load vcore is 1.296-1.304.
> 
> Now if i wanted to i could switch to a +0.005 offset and roughly a +0.020 turbo would give me a CPU-z idle vcore of .996v and a similar full load vcore.
> 
> Ive even taken my offset down to a -0.025v which gave me a 0.960v CPU-z idle vcore but i would have to compensate for that heavy negative offset with a higher turbo voltage to get my full load vcore similar to where its at w/ the original +0.015. Additional turbo voltage i think needed to be around a +0.065 or higher.
> 
> Basically using Offset and turbo are a way of fine tuning your voltages so that you have a low idle vcore and a stable full load vcore.


Wow, thanks for the explanation. That was awesome.

So, my Core Voltage idle is at 0.960 to about 1.120v. Under full load it will reach 1.340v. As suggested by others and the guide, I boosted my Turbo Voltage as needed to achieve a higher OC. I am at 4.6Ghz, Offset at default +0.005v and Turbo at +0.056v I believe. As far as temps go, I left a prime test over night which reached up to 80C (but I won't be doing anything intense except gaming for long period of time). The test crashed after 4 hours on core1, the other 3 cores ran for over 12h. I've been only messing with the turbo voltage. Today I will up that once again so that I can once again try to run prime for 12h without crashing (or should I not worry about running it for 12h, as guide said for 1h would be fine for normal use?)

Again, thanks for that explanation.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByeByeFive*
> 
> This might be helpful to those who are trying to reach 5ghz+ overclocks
> 
> recently I was able to achieve 5ghz stable using
> +.005 as my offset.
> and .270 as my turbo
> 
> I passed all IBT, Linx, Prime
> Ive been using at this setting for awhile until i saw whea errors after playing a game.
> 
> After doing some research i saw that many people encounter whea errors on higher overclock when they use ultra high or high llc.
> On our boards i believe its llc1 and llc2.
> 
> at the 5.0ghz I was using llc3.
> 
> although the cpu never bsod or freezed, i was very annoyed the fact that i was getting these whea errors.
> So i decided to use llc5. I noticed that after switching to llc5 my frequency at cpuz stopped fluctuating so much and stayed within the 5ghz. however the idle load was still under 1.0vcore .
> 
> To fix the low load problem I upped the offset to and brought down turbo accordingly.
> I made it so that my vcore idles at 1.20 and tops off at the same vcore under load.
> 
> I havent faced any whea errors after this change. However I want to be certain, so i want to see if anyone has come across similar issues.
> I gathered that the cpu vcore was dropping way too fast way too quickly after load when it becomes idle.
> 
> Do you believe llc5 was a good choice for me as opposed to llc3 which i used prior to change. and... do you believe that upping the offset had fixed my problem???
> 
> So far i havent seen a single whea but i want to be sure.
> 
> if anyone can help i will greatly appreciate


im curently running 5ghz offset +0.005 LLC 2. i raised my turbo to 0.160 because @ 0.146 i was getting whea errrors but i passed 12 hrs of prime95 without any.
so i will be seeing if i get any more whea errors and if i do i might try the way u mentioned maybe LLC 4 thou

but i would also like to hear from someone that knows more than me about this also


----------



## ByeByeFive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> im curently running 5ghz offset +0.005 LLC 2. i raised my turbo to 0.160 because @ 0.146 i was getting whea errrors but i passed 12 hrs of prime95 without any.
> so i will be seeing if i get any more whea errors and if i do i might try the way u mentioned maybe LLC 4 thou


Just because you pass prime95 24hrs doesnt mean you wont get whea.

For me i can pass prime 95 95 hrs and ill get a whea doing normal task.
So i opted to the method i mentioned above and no more whea


----------



## ByeByeFive

Plus at higher oc, u need to pay more attention to idle vcore.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByeByeFive*
> 
> Plus at higher oc, u need to pay more attention to idle vcore.


the last 2 whea errors i got was while playin crysis 3 beta


----------



## ByeByeFive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the last 2 whea errors i got was while playin crysis 3 beta


Yea it appears mostly when playing games.
I got the whea errors when i was playing starcraft 2.
im just saying , dont be so happy after you pass linx or prime 95. you should run your computer and use it for couple of weeks before you call it 100% stable


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByeByeFive*
> 
> Just because you pass prime95 24hrs doesnt mean you wont get whea.
> 
> For me i can pass prime 95 95 hrs and ill get a whea doing normal task.
> So i opted to the method i mentioned above and no more whea


What board are you using? (no info on sig rig) What kind of temps are you getting and with what kind of cooling?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByeByeFive*
> 
> Yea it appears mostly when playing games.
> I got the whea errors when i was playing starcraft 2.
> im just saying , dont be so happy after you pass linx or prime 95. you should run your computer and use it for couple of weeks before you call it 100% stable


yea its been a week since ive been running 5ghz and prime95 and i got 10 whea errors. so i just upped my vcore a lil untill i dont get anymore whea errors hopefully and if i do ill try your method


----------



## jonashendrickx

i5-2500k looks stable so far at 4.4GHz at +0.05 offset and +0.04 turbo

Anyone using negative offsets here?


----------



## ByeByeFive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> What board are you using? (no info on sig rig) What kind of temps are you getting and with what kind of cooling?


asrock z68 extreme4 gen 3 ofcourse!
are there any other ?

My max vcore runs 1.4 on hwmonitor under 5ghz stable ibt at full load
highest core hit 62 but rarely


I need over 1.5 vcore for 5.2ghz stable
highest core reached 71 but rarely


Im using xspc Rasa RX360 I dont think they make these anymore. Push and pull on the 360rad and I have additional140 rad


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByeByeFive*
> 
> asrock z68 extreme4 gen 3 ofcourse!
> are there any other ?
> 
> My max vcore runs 1.4 on hwmonitor under 5ghz stable ibt at full load
> highest core hit 62 but rarely
> 
> 
> I need over 1.5 vcore for 5.2ghz stable
> highest core reached 71 but rarely
> 
> 
> Im using xspc Rasa RX360 I dont think they make these anymore. Push and pull on the 360rad and I have additional140 rad


5.2ghz @ 1.52v i can run cine bench an ibt but i get whea errors and dont want to go any higher with my voltage


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByeByeFive*
> 
> asrock z68 extreme4 gen 3 ofcourse!
> are there any other ?
> 
> My max vcore runs 1.4 on hwmonitor under 5ghz stable ibt at full load
> highest core hit 62 but rarely
> 
> 
> I need over 1.5 vcore for 5.2ghz stable
> highest core reached 71 but rarely
> 
> 
> Im using xspc Rasa RX360 I dont think they make these anymore. Push and pull on the 360rad and I have additional140 rad


Lol...no, no more ?s. I was just wondering what bard you were using and what not. Thanks for the screen shots...nice vcore for a 5Ghz OC and really good temps as well!


----------



## ByeByeFive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Lol...no, no more ?s. I was just wondering what bard you were using and what not. Thanks for the screen shots...nice vcore for a 5Ghz OC and really good temps as well!


lol i meant are there any other boards other than asrock extreme boards lol~


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByeByeFive*
> 
> lol i meant are there any other boards other than asrock extreme boards lol~


Oh ok lol...I know they are asrock boards....just wanted to see what version/chipset...I guess most of the bios have the same options...I wasn't sure.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is LLC5 the lowest LLC setting (0%) for ASRock boards?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is LLC5 the lowest LLC setting (0%) for ASRock boards?


Yes...5 is the lowest and 1 would be like 100%


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Yes...5 is the lowest and 1 would be like 100%


And it is mostly recommended to stay with the lowest LLC. In that case, is there any disadvantage of using LLC5?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> And it is mostly recommended to stay with the lowest LLC. In that case, is there any advantage of using LLC5?


I really don't know....I've been using LLC level 2 to keep my OC's stable


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> I really don't know....I've been using LLC level 2 to keep my OC's stable


Ok. Ooops, I meant disadvantage in my question above.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok. Ooops, I meant disadvantage in my question above.


lol it's kool...I believe the disadvantage would be that you would have to increase the voltage more to keep a stable OC


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> lol it's kool...I believe the disadvantage would be that you would have to increase the voltage more to keep a stable OC


You have to increase the voltage more, yes, but you end up with the same load core voltage anyway so what difference is there?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You have to increase the voltage more, yes, but you end up with the same load core voltage anyway so what difference is there?


Higher LLC helps prevent voltage droop when the system is under heavy load. So level 5 will have more voltage droop than with level 1


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You have to increase the voltage more, yes, but you end up with the same load core voltage anyway so what difference is there?


You would end up w/ the same full load vcore in CPU-z to be stable but the voltage being sent to the chip would be higher. I think that your turbo voltage would be higher when using llc level 5 to compensate for the vdroop. How much higher though im not sure


----------



## ByeByeFive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Higher LLC helps prevent voltage droop when the system is under heavy load. So level 5 will have more voltage droop than with level 1


From my experience, llc1 will spike up the voltage so much at a given vcore that when cpu becomes idle or work load is dumped, the fluctuations of voltage will create WHEA errors or unstable issues when dealing with high over clocks.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByeByeFive*
> 
> From my experience, llc1 will spike up the voltage so much at a given vcore that when cpu becomes idle or work load is dumped, the fluctuations of voltage will create WHEA errors or unstable issues when dealing with high over clocks.


Yes that's why I never use LLC level 1 I just stick to level 2 or below...but mainly level 2


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You would end up w/ the same full load vcore in CPU-z to be stable but the voltage being sent to the chip would be higher. I think that your turbo voltage would be higher when using llc level 5 to compensate for the vdroop. How much higher though im not sure


Even though there is more vdroop in using a lower LLC, you can still end up with the same load core voltage. Even though your additional turbo voltage, you end up with the same load core voltage. The CPU sees the end result only, which is the laod core voltage. It doesn't care about how big or small the addiitonal turbo voltage is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ByeByeFive*
> 
> From my experience, llc1 will spike up the voltage so much at a given vcore that when cpu becomes idle or work load is dumped, the fluctuations of voltage will create WHEA errors or unstable issues when dealing with high over clocks.


What are WHEA errors?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Even though there is more vdroop in using a lower LLC, you can still end up with the same load core voltage. Even though your additional turbo voltage, you end up with the same load core voltage. The CPU sees the end result only, which is the laod core voltage. It doesn't care about how big or small the addiitonal turbo voltage is.
> What are WHEA errors?


go to event viewer to check for whea errors. but from what i heard it pops up when u dont have enough vcore


----------



## Airrick10

You can find WHEA errors here: Control panel>administrative tools>event viewer>applications and service logs>microsoft>windows>kernel-WHEA>errors


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> go to event viewer to check for whea errors. but from what i heard it pops up when u dont have enough vcore


Wow, so those are like invisible errors? No BSOD indication or something with those?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Wow, so those are like invisible errors? No BSOD indication or something with those?


I know...I just found out about them like 2 days ago and barely found out where to view them yesterday lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> I know...I just found out about them like 2 days ago and barely found out where to view them yesterday lol


This is the first time I've heard of them, lol. Are those applicable for SB chips as well?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> This is the first time I've heard of them, lol. Are those applicable for SB chips as well?


Yup...I believe it applies to all cpu's....AMD and Intel


----------



## eXultanCe

Hey Airrick,

I hope you dont mind giving me a hand once again. Just for info, I'm at 46x multiplier, offset at +0.005v and Turbo at +0.055v. Temps reached max of 80C during 12h test of prime, vcore maxed at 1.350v. Test actually failed on core1 after 3h40m, but ran for the 12h on the other cores.

Anyway, as I didn't have time to do more testing during the day, I planned on during another test after increasing turbo overnight. About 20m ago, my computer full on froze. I dual monitor so I had a game in one screen, and a stream on another (something I do all the time). Had to force shut down through case button. First thing I thought would be the issue was one of those errors you guys mentioned WHEA errors. I checked and got nothing under my logs. As far as I've noticed, I haven't reached high temps either, I would say I reach up to 58C while gaming.
Any idea to what could've happened?


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Hey Airrick,
> 
> I hope you dont mind giving me a hand once again. Just for info, I'm at 46x multiplier, offset at +0.005v and Turbo at +0.055v. Temps reached max of 80C during 12h test of prime, vcore maxed at 1.350v. Test actually failed on core1 after 3h40m, but ran for the 12h on the other cores.
> 
> Anyway, as I didn't have time to do more testing during the day, I planned on during another test after increasing turbo overnight. About 20m ago, my computer full on froze. I dual monitor so I had a game in one screen, and a stream on another (something I do all the time). Had to force shut down through case button. First thing I thought would be the issue was one of those errors you guys mentioned WHEA errors. I checked and got nothing under my logs. As far as I've noticed, I haven't reached high temps either, I would say I reach up to 58C while gaming.
> Any idea to what could've happened?


Hi exultance! Sure I'll give it a try...I'm in bed so I'm doing this over my phone lol

What's ur CPU PLL? LLC level? I would bump Turbo a notch or two to keep core 1 stable...just watch ur temps


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Hi exultance! Sure I'll give it a try...I'm in bed so I'm doing this over my phone lol
> 
> What's ur CPU PLL? LLC level? I would bump Turbo a notch or two to keep core 1 stable...just watch ur temps


I haven't touched PLL at all so its probably at the default value or whatever is under the settings part of the guide. LLC is at lvl 2.
As for the turbo, I will increase it before I go to bed and set another test over night. Is it common for only one core to crash during tests or do I have a faulty core (if thats even possible?)


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> I haven't touched PLL at all so its probably at the default value or whatever is under the settings part of the guide. LLC is at lvl 2.
> As for the turbo, I will increase it before I go to bed and set another test over night. Is it common for only one core to crash during tests or do I have a faulty core (if thats even possible?)


K well I have CPU PLL set to 1.750v so try that...and yes its common for cores to fail in prime 95...it just means you have an unstable OC. If you run prime, just check ur temps before going to bed to be safe


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> K well I have CPU PLL set to 1.750v so try that...and yes its common for cores to fail in prime 95...it just means you have an unstable OC. If you run prime, just check ur temps before going to bed to be safe


I think I will try just increasing turbo voltage over night since I haven't touched CPU PLL yet. And if I end up crashing during the prime again, I'll just decrease a multiplier. I don't feel comfortable enough to mess with more than just the turbo and multiplier right now. Maybe in the future I won't be worried about ******* it up.

But like you said, I'll make sure I check on the test for about an hour or so, just to see if temps are going too high.

And once again, thank you


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> I think I will try just increasing turbo voltage over night since I haven't touched CPU PLL yet. And if I end up crashing during the prime again, I'll just decrease a multiplier. I don't feel comfortable enough to mess with more than just the turbo and multiplier right now. Maybe in the future I won't be worried about ******* it up.
> 
> But like you said, I'll make sure I check on the test for about an hour or so, just to see if temps are going too high.
> 
> And once again, thank you


Ok no problem...yeah better safe than sorry! K well good luck and hopefully it'll be stable let me know how it goes


----------



## kevindd992002

Why is it that when I'm testing with Prime95 I never experienced any failed workers? When my OC is unstable, it just BSODs with 101 error code. I thoihjt when I'm nearing stability I should experience failed workers instead of BSOD?


----------



## kevindd992002

Why is it that when I'm testing with Prime95 I never experienced any failed workers? When my OC is unstable, it just BSODs with 101 error code. I thoihjt when I'm nearing stability I should experience failed workers instead of BSOD?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why is it that when I'm testing with Prime95 I never experienced any failed workers? When my OC is unstable, it just BSODs with 101 error code. I thoihjt when I'm nearing stability I should experience failed workers instead of BSOD?


still means youre unstable, and need to up vcore,
but youre right, when prime runs, and you go from bsod to worker stopping,
and then the time it takes for the worker to stop, the longer it takes, the closer you are to stable
_could_ mean youre getting closer to stability, but its not written in stone








i even saw peeps having worker stopped, upped vcore, and get bsod later on ..lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> still means youre unstable, and need to up vcore,
> but youre right, when prime runs, and you go from bsod to worker stopping,
> and then the time it takes for the worker to stop, the longer it takes, the closer you are to stable
> _could_ mean youre getting closer to stability, but its not written in stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i even saw peeps having worker stopped, upped vcore, and get bsod later on ..lol


Yeah, so it's but normal for me to experience only 101 BSODs and never workers stopping?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah, so it's but normal for me to experience only 101 BSODs and never workers stopping?


what ive learned so far in this world of ocing, that anything goes, when it comes to , whats normal..
did you get to the point where the bsod's stopped, after upping vcore enough?
or is it like, it stops, and youre stable from that point on?
i think there should be a kind of borderline, where bsod stops,
and when its still not stable, you run into other issues..


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> what ive learned so far in this world of ocing, that anything goes, when it comes to , whats normal..
> did you get to the point where the bsod's stopped, after upping vcore enough?
> or is it like, it stops, and youre stable from that point on?
> i think there should be a kind of borderline, where bsod stops,
> and when its still not stable, you run into other issues..


Yeah, I understand what you mean. I understand how to get stable and yes I did get stable after increasing the vcore a few notches. I just thought that I should be expecting workers stopping, is all


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah, I understand what you mean. I understand how to get stable and yes I did get stable after increasing the vcore a few notches. I just thought that I should be expecting workers stopping, is all


you could try lower it again with 1 notch, and another, see what happens, if first you can get a worker to stop, before bsod ...lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> you could try lower it again with 1 notch, and another, see what happens, if first you can get a worker to stop, before bsod ...lol


It doesn't. I've invested several months in tinkering with my OC so I'm pretty sure that I don't sre any stopped workers no matter what.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> still means youre unstable, and need to up vcore,
> but youre right, when prime runs, and you go from bsod to worker stopping,
> and then the time it takes for the worker to stop, the longer it takes, the closer you are to stable
> _could_ mean youre getting closer to stability, but its not written in stone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i even saw peeps having worker stopped, upped vcore, and get bsod later on ..lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> It doesn't. I've invested several months in tinkering with my OC so I'm pretty sure that I don't sre any stopped workers no matter what.


like i said in my first response,
i always thought the same, prime runs, you get a bsod, you up vcore, rerun, if you get closer to stable,
a worker starts failing, up vcore, rerun, it takes worker more hours before it stops, up vcore again, your workers run all the way,

but in the 5 months im here on this forum, i saw to many different things happening , to say its rule.. for one, you as a example


----------



## Bucshman

First off great guide. I'm using a Fatal1ty P67 board with a 2500k, I only want a mild OC so I followed the guide and bumped up to 4.0 I set the Cpu LLC to level 3 and used an offset voltage of -0.015. So I am running stable for 12 hours 4.0 at 1.176 vcore and temperatures did not break 50c on any core. I shut down this morning, let the system set for awhile while I got the kids breakfast and made coffee. Started back up and for some reason under load my vcore is jumping back to 1.248. I restarted the computer went into BIOS and checked the settings, everything is set the same. When I loaded out of the BIOS screen load vcore is back to 1.176??? Does this make any sense to anyone, or did I do something wrong?

Edit: Core Temp under 100% load is saying the VID is 1.346 when I just power on the computer, but is saying VID is 1.266 when I load out of the BIOS screen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Vid will change as the clock speed adjusts - you have speedstep on i assume Use cpuZ or. HW, or Open hardware monitor to check Vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> like i said in my first response,
> i always thought the same, prime runs, you get a bsod, you up vcore, rerun, if you get closer to stable,
> a worker starts failing, up vcore, rerun, it takes worker more hours before it stops, up vcore again, your workers run all the way,
> 
> but in the 5 months im here on this forum, i saw to many different things happening , to say its rule.. for one, you as a example


True! And then even after that, go in and check for WHEA kernel errors even with 24h p95 stability.

Over time, as the chip ages, you may need to adjust your offset and turbo. And that is considered normal especially when holding high OCs.


----------



## Bucshman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Vid will change as the clock speed adjusts - you have speedstep on i assume Use cpuZ or. HW, or Open hardware monitor to check Vcore.


I am using Speedstep, but that should not be a factor as I am seeing differences in load vcore and Vid. If I understand correctly, your load voltage should stay consistent (for the most part +/- .008) when under 100% load. Depending on if I just turn on the computer or go thru BIOS first I should not be seeing a difference of 0.068 in 100% load vcore. Right?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> True! And then even after that, go in and check for WHEA kernel errors even with 24h p95 stability.
> 
> Over time, as the chip ages, you may need to adjust your offset and turbo. And that is considered normal especially when holding high OCs.


What is considered a "high" OC?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is considered a "high" OC?


4.8+ in my book


----------



## eXultanCe

Okay guys. Need some opinions. I've been messing with turbo voltage the past 2 days, with multiplier at 46x. As far as temps and vcore goes, I'm still within safe limits. I've been doing one test per night.
Yesterday's test, a worker on core0 crashed after 3h20m I believe, the rest ran for up to 10h without crashing. Today I upped the turbo voltage and ran the test again. Worker on core0 crashed after 8h50m. Other cores kept going once again.

Is this good or should I up the turbo once again and try for a certain amount of time on prime blend?


----------



## Jpmboy

Increase turbo a notch - should do it. Could also increase offset a notch. Either way should do it. You are real close.


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Increase turbo a notch - should do it. Could also increase offset a notch. Either way should do it. You are real close.


Alright. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll up it once again tonight and run the test again. What should I be looking for as far as time? 12h or should I aim for more?


----------



## Jpmboy

It really depends on the chip. I would say that a high overclock is any clock/voltage which is above the linear part of the mV/MHz curve - and this is different for every chip. So, as a rule of thumb, if the next 100MHz costs more than 40-50 mV you are getting out of the linear part of the curve. For my 2700K, 47 is that point (it will hold a stable 50x, but at 1.42+V and i do not lilke that). For Ivy's that i have "performance tuned" the same effect exists. So, yes 48 is a high overclock but not so high for every/all chips. The chip in the table back in post 2873 is an excellent example by an OCN member, JulioCesar. Very nice thru 48.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Alright. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll up it once again tonight and run the test again. What should I be looking for as far as time? 12h or should I aim for more?


As the OP has said, that depends on what you want for stability and the intended use. 1-3 h is good. 6-12 is better. I've had 12h p95 stable OC crash during a molecular dynamics run, and 1h p95 satble never even throw an error of any type.

I personally do not believe that longer p95 runs demonstrate anything... Well except for p95 stability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucshman*
> 
> I am using Speedstep, but that should not be a factor as I am seeing differences in load vcore and Vid. If I understand correctly, your load voltage should stay consistent (for the most part +/- .008) when under 100% load. Depending on if I just turn on the computer or go thru BIOS first I should not be seeing a difference of 0.068 in 100% load vcore. Right?


CpuZ vcore will float quite a bit if you are using p95 to load your system depending on the FFT size, where each thread is in the calculation, etc and other setup parameters. IBT seems to show a lower Vcore than p95, but is pulling more current and more watts in my experience. During p95 my 2700k 46x Vcore (in open hardware monitor) floats 40mV or so. Haven't really paid attention to this with other chips.

Anyone else tracking this observation?

But i did not address your question... I do not think it should be different whether you get to windows pasing thru bios or not.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Okay guys. Need some opinions. I've been messing with turbo voltage the past 2 days, with multiplier at 46x. As far as temps and vcore goes, I'm still within safe limits. I've been doing one test per night.
> Yesterday's test, a worker on core0 crashed after 3h20m I believe, the rest ran for up to 10h without crashing. Today I upped the turbo voltage and ran the test again. Worker on core0 crashed after 8h50m. Other cores kept going once again.
> 
> Is this good or should I up the turbo once again and try for a certain amount of time on prime blend?


When one worker fails in P95 the whole test needs to be run again. It doesn't matter if 3 workers continue on, the system is not stable so you will have to test it again.

Your getting closer with it lasting 8 hours but you probably need to increase your turbo a little bit more. What is you CPU-z full load vcore?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What is considered a "high" OC?
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8+ in my book
Click to expand...

For Sandy Bridge. As for Ivy, I think 4.6+ would be pretty high.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> For Sandy Bridge. As for Ivy, I think 4.6+ would be pretty high.


For sure!


----------



## fayt210

Hi, First I would like to say good guide!!! really really good guide for someone like me with 0 knowledge in overclocking. I am ready to learn.
After doing some reading here and there, I OCed my system to 4.4, passed 5 minutes prime test. Didn't get a chance to do longer tests yet.

Before I am going any further, If anyone can answer some of my questions it would be great.
I want to know what's the consequences of using negative offset or if there are any?
I think I read it somewhere that says tried to keep offset as low as possible or was it to keep Voltage low to reduce temperature?

As for Prime95, why temperature suddenly spike after the 5 minutes test? It went from 19000 to 800000 all of sudden, what does these numbers means?



settings:
Offset Voltage: -0.045 (tried at 0.050, but prime crashed, why ? and not windows)
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 3
everything else same settings from the guide.

System specs:
Windows 8 (don't know why people hate it so much when it's quite awesome, for starter it has a nice screenshot shortcut ("windows key + prt Scr", no need to paste to paint >.>)
intel i7-3770k ivy bridge
CM hyper 212 plus DC
AsRock Z77 Extreme 4
CM 690 II Case
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 - 1600 16gb

Thanks in advance


----------



## Heraclides

I guys, I would like to OC my i7-3770k to 4,5GHz. What would be the best settings to have in stable on daily use (Gaming, movies, photoshoping, muzyk/..)? thanks for help.


----------



## Bucshman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> During p95 my 2700k 46x Vcore (in open hardware monitor) floats 40mV or so. Haven't really paid attention to this with other chips.
> 
> Anyone else tracking this observation?.


Looks like my 2500k floats 80mV, at 100% load. I am new to trying offset voltages and I just assumed that it is normal.

As for my issue, I reloaded defaults. I may have had a setting incorrect, even though I checked them a dozen times. I wanted to see what load vcore and Vid were at stock settings so ran Prime for a few minutes at stock settings to get a starting point. With turbo boost enabled I should get 3.7 out of a 2500k, right? It was maxing out at 3.5, then when speed step kicked in at idle it only droped to 3.4 but voltages dropped to .096(checked on core temp and cupz). I hope I did not screw something up, any suggestions?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fayt210*
> 
> Hi, First I would like to say good guide!!! really really good guide for someone like me with 0 knowledge in overclocking. I am ready to learn.
> After doing some reading here and there, I OCed my system to 4.4, passed 5 minutes prime test. Didn't get a chance to do longer tests yet.
> 
> Before I am going any further, If anyone can answer some of my questions it would be great.
> I want to know what's the consequences of using negative offset or if there are any?
> I think I read it somewhere that says tried to keep offset as low as possible or was it to keep Voltage low to reduce temperature?
> 
> As for Prime95, why temperature suddenly spike after the 5 minutes test? It went from 19000 to 800000 all of sudden, what does these numbers means?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1265784/width/350/height/700
> 
> Thanks in advance


1)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guide / Green Overclocking*
> *(I do not recommend negative voltage: The offset affects idle voltages per multiplier, and Intel has already set the voltage for the idle multiplier. You don't want to drop below what Intel has already tested for you. A negative turbo voltage should not be available nor used. The reason we change voltage past for normal overclocking is because Intel only tests up to x33. Many chips can do more than that, but with what voltage is unknown.)*


2) The temps spiked because the FFT size changes after 5minutes. That's what the "Time to run each FFT" setting does. It switched from a medium (224k) FFT to a small (8k) FFT. Small FFTs generate more heat because they can be run in a much smaller time frame and so they work the CPU more.


----------



## Bucshman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> I guys, I would like to OC my i7-3770k to 4,5GHz. What would be the best settings to have in stable on daily use (Gaming, movies, photoshoping, muzyk/..)? thanks for help.


From my past observations each chip is different. The guide on the OP is very good at explaining what to do, half of the fun of overclocking is finding out what works with your board and chip.


----------



## fayt210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 1)
> 2) The temps spiked because the FFT size changes after 5minutes. That's what the "Time to run each FFT" setting does. It switched from a medium (224k) FFT to a small (8k) FFT. Small FFTs generate more heat because they can be run in a much smaller time frame and so they work the CPU more.


So I shouldn't do negative offset then D:, I tried the 0.005 like the guide recommended but the temperature is goes around ~70 with voltage around ~1.3 isn't that bit high according to some posts in this thread? While with negative voltage, I got around 60 at 1.232...

how do I keep my temperature down while increasing the modifier and not mess with the negative offset voltage? Does increasing offset voltage guarantee that the temperature will increase?
does decreasing PLL voltage help with the temperature in some ways?

updates

After doing some more tweaking, I was able to get 4.5 without the negative offset.
using the 0.005 offset and .008 turbo with level 5 LLC seems to work fine for me, the temperature increase about 10C to 70C running at 1.248V.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> I guys, I would like to OC my i7-3770k to 4,5GHz. What would be the best settings to have in stable on daily use (Gaming, movies, photoshoping, muzyk/..)? thanks for help.


It's different for everyone. To give you an idea, my 3770k is stable at 4.5ghz right now using the following settings:

Turbo Voltage- +0.08
Offset Voltage- +0.035
Load-Line- Level 5

V-Core hits 1.2 Under Load
Temps don't exceed 70C


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fayt210*
> 
> Hi, First I would like to say good guide!!! really really good guide for someone like me with 0 knowledge in overclocking. I am ready to learn.
> After doing some reading here and there, I OCed my system to 4.4, passed 5 minutes prime test. Didn't get a chance to do longer tests yet.
> 
> Before I am going any further, If anyone can answer some of my questions it would be great.
> I want to know what's the consequences of using negative offset or if there are any?
> I think I read it somewhere that says tried to keep offset as low as possible or was it to keep Voltage low to reduce temperature?
> 
> As for Prime95, why temperature suddenly spike after the 5 minutes test? It went from 19000 to 800000 all of sudden, what does these numbers means?
> 
> 
> 
> settings:
> Offset Voltage: -0.045 (tried at 0.050, but prime crashed, why ? and not windows)
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 3
> everything else same settings from the guide.
> 
> System specs:
> Windows 8 (don't know why people hate it so much when it's quite awesome, for starter it has a nice screenshot shortcut ("windows key + prt Scr", no need to paste to paint >.>)
> intel i7-3770k ivy bridge
> CM hyper 212 plus DC
> AsRock Z77 Extreme 4
> CM 690 II Case
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 - 1600 16gb
> 
> Thanks in advance


I see that your running a -0.045 offset, 1.232v is not a bad full load voltage. What you will need to do is run P95 and see how long it lasts. If it fails then you will need to increase your vcore by using -0.040, -0.035, -0.030v until it becomes stable.


----------



## fayt210

so... negative offset is not an issue? Sorry I am really noob...


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fayt210*
> 
> So I shouldn't do negative offset then D:, I tried the 0.005 like the guide recommended but the temperature is goes around ~70 with voltage around ~1.3 isn't that bit high according to some posts in this thread? While with negative voltage, I got around 60 at 1.232...
> 
> how do I keep my temperature down while increasing the modifier and not mess with the negative offset voltage? Does increasing offset voltage guarantee that the temperature will increase?
> does decreasing PLL voltage help with the temperature in some ways?
> 
> updates
> 
> After doing some more tweaking, I was able to get 4.5 without the negative offset.
> using the 0.005 offset and .008 turbo with level 5 LLC seems to work fine for me, the temperature increase about 10C to 70C running at 1.248V.


Your fine it depends on the chip. If your only overclocking to say a 40 multi then most likely you will be using a negative offset because you would be overvolting the cpu at 1.3v(+0.005 offset) and 4ghz.

On average with a 45 multi or higher you wont be using a negative offset but there is nothing wrong with using a negative offset. The reason why its written in the guide that it doesn't recommend it is because its assuming your starting w/ a 45 multi. Even w/ my 45 mulit i was able to take my offset down to a -0.025 and have an idle vcore of .960v in windows.

You just have to be careful with negative offset because it decreases you idle vcore along w/ you full load vcore at the same time. So you have to pay close attention that your idle vcore doesn't dip too low.

Whats your CPU-z idle vcore when the multi decreases to 16?

Change your LLC to level 2 or 3


----------



## fayt210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your fine it depends on the chip. If your only overclocking to say a 40 multi then most likely you will be using a negative offset because you would be overvolting the cpu at 1.3v(+0.005 offset) and 4ghz.
> 
> On average with a 45 multi or higher you wont be using a negative offset but there is nothing wrong with using a negative offset. The reason why its written in the guide that it doesn't recommend it is because its assuming your starting w/ a 45 multi. Even w/ my 45 mulit i was able to take my offset down to a -0.025 and have an idle vcore of .960v in windows.
> 
> You just have to be careful with negative offset because it decreases you idle vcore along w/ you full load vcore at the same time. So you have to pay close attention that your idle vcore doesn't dip too low.
> 
> Whats your CPU-z idle vcore when the multi decreases to 16?
> 
> Change your LLC to level 2 or 3


This cleared almost all my questions, thank you for the answers. At idle it's 1.048, but very unstable even when I am not doing anything. It's constantly going up and down. Why is that?
Let me try lvl 2 or 3 and see what happen.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea for instance i just went into bios an set my 2500k at a 40 mulit and a +0.005 offset, Rebooted and went back into bios and my bios vcore was 1.304 which is way too high for 4ghz so the only way to not overvolt the cpu is by going into the negative offsets.

So your 1.048v idle vcore is with a 45 multi, +0.005 offset and a +0.008 turbo correct?

The vcore going up and down is normal, my idle voltage goes between 1.000v-1.008v


----------



## fayt210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea for instance i just went into bios an set my 2500k at a 40 mulit and a +0.005 offset, Rebooted and went back into bios and my bios vcore was 1.304 which is way too high for 4ghz so the only way to not overvolt the cpu is by going into the negative offsets.
> 
> So your 1.048v idle vcore is with a 45 multi, +0.005 offset and a +0.008 turbo correct?
> 
> The vcore going up and down is normal, my idle voltage goes between 1.000v-1.008v


when I put the setting to lvl 2 my vcore increased to 1.320, and temperature at 75C average. Does it means that I need to decrease the offset to below 0? since I am already at 0.005? it's idle voltage is at 1.056.

What does it mean when the guide said "find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS" for LLC? How do you know the Vcore in bios when we're using offset? confused <<<<<---


----------



## Lucky 23

For you it should show your bios vcore under the hardware monitor tab in bios where you can see the fans and their current rpm..

That might be a little high, you can try a LLC level 3 and see how that effects you vcore w/ the same settings.

Watch your idle voltage though having it a 1.000v is normal maybe slightly lower it just depends. When you lower offset though this will also bring down your full load vcore.

What i would try is maybe a -0.010 offset and leave turbo at the +0.008 then boot into windows and check your idle vcore, see how much closer it gets to 1.000v then run P95 for 5 minutes and see what your full load vcore is at in CPU-z then post those numbers here.

Usually if your idle vcore is not stable it will crash at idle or during light load such as browsing the internet.

For my 2500k my full load vcore in CPU-z goes between 1.296-1.304 w/ a 45 mulit. Most people w/ a 45 multi are around 1.30v to 1.32v


----------



## fayt210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> For you it should show your bios vcore under the hardware monitor tab in bios where you can see the fans and their current rpm..
> 
> That might be a little high, you can try a LLC level 3 and see how that effects you vcore w/ the same settings.
> 
> Watch your idle voltage though having it a 1.000v is normal maybe slightly lower it just depends. When you lower offset though this will also bring down your full load vcore.
> 
> What i would try is maybe a -0.010 offset and leave turbo at the +0.008 then boot into windows and check your idle vcore, see how much closer it gets to 1.000v then run P95 for 5 minutes and see what your full load vcore is at in CPU-z then post those numbers here.
> 
> Usually if your idle vcore is not stable it will crash at idle or during light load such as browsing the internet.
> 
> For my 2500k my full load vcore in CPU-z goes betwen 1.296-1.304 w/ a 45 mulit. Most people w/ a 45 multi are around 1.30v to 1.32v w/ a 4.5ghz overclock


In the bios, there is a number going around ~1.112 is this the number that I am trying to get close to at idle state? There are 3 other numbers, not sure what they are...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fayt210*
> 
> So I shouldn't do negative offset then D:, I tried the 0.005 like the guide recommended but the temperature is goes around ~70 with voltage around ~1.3 isn't that bit high according to some posts in this thread? While with negative voltage, I got around 60 at 1.232...
> 
> how do I keep my temperature down while increasing the modifier and not mess with the negative offset voltage? Does increasing offset voltage guarantee that the temperature will increase?
> does decreasing PLL voltage help with the temperature in some ways?
> 
> updates
> 
> After doing some more tweaking, I was able to get 4.5 without the negative offset.
> using the 0.005 offset and .008 turbo with level 5 LLC seems to work fine for me, the temperature increase about 10C to 70C running at 1.248V.


What made you say not to use negative offset?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fayt210*
> 
> In the bios, there is a number going around ~1.112 is this the number that I am trying to get close to at idle state? There are 3 other numbers, not sure what they are...


Well I'm sure you have the newer bios then what i have so not sure. You can take screen shots of your bios by formatting a flash drive in FAT32 then reboot into bios and hit F12. You can post the screen shots here so me and other members can see what your looking at.

Try going into windows then open CPU-z and check your idle and full load vcore then post that here.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What made you say not to use negative offset?


It states that on the first page


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> It states that on the first page


I can't find that info?


----------



## Lucky 23

Its under the "green overclocking" tab on the first page


----------



## fayt210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well I'm sure you have the newer bios then what i have so not sure. You can take screen shots of your bios by formatting a flash drive in FAT32 then reboot into bios and hit F12. You can post the screen shots here so me and other members can see what your looking at.
> 
> Try going into windows then open CPU-z and check your idle and full load vcore then post that here.


yes I have the latest Asrock Bios Version 2.80, is there anything wrong with the latest bios?

with the setting you gave me
offset at -.010
llc level 3
turbo 0.004

forgot and left it at .004 >.<

i got 1.024 idle 1.288 max load, temperature at ~70C for 4.5 OC.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Its under the "green overclocking" tab on the first page


Got it. But I thought it's good to underclock the idle voltage?

Also, why do you need to check the two options under Advanced in Prime95? I made a thread about that a few days ago and people weren't really sure if that should be enabled. Same results with Google search, they say that it will make the test longer significantly.


----------



## fayt210

here's my bios screenshots...


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fayt210*
> 
> yes I have the latest Asrock Bios Version 2.80, is there anything wrong with the latest bios?
> 
> with the setting you gave me
> offset at -.010
> llc level 3
> turbo 0.008
> 
> i got 1.024 idle 1.288 max load, temperature at ~70C for 4.5 OC.


Ok thats looking alot better, might even be able to try a -0.015 to bring the idle vcore down a little more if you want but if you do this your full load vcore will also decrease and will be lower then 1.288v.

Then once you get your idle where you want it run P95 till it fails or a worker stops. When this happens you will want to go into bios and increase you turbo voltage but leave offset where its at so that way you keep the low idle vcore.

Nothing wrong w/ your bios but my board is a year old and still has the 1.30 bios which looks different then the newer bios versions out now. I just haven't updated mine yet


----------



## fayt210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok thats looking alot better, might even be able to try a -0.015 to bring the idle vcore down a little more if you want but if you do this your full load vcore will also decrease and will be lower then 1.288v.
> 
> Then once you get your idle where you want it run P95 till it fails or a worker stops. When this happens you will want to go into bios and increase you turbo voltage but leave offset where its at so that way you keep the low idle vcore.
> 
> Nothing wrong w/ your bios but my board is a year old and still has the 1.30 bios which looks different then the newer bios versions out now. I just haven't updated mine yet


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fayt210*
> 
> here's my bios screenshots...


Looks good but you should change long duration power limit, short duration power limit, primary plane current limit and secondary plane current limit. Max is 500 if i remember right below is my bios screen shot and what i have mine set at.

Also do you have C3 and C6 disabled?

The guide states this:

"Core Current Limit: Max
Long Duration Power Limit: Max
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Max
Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max
~To get "Max", type in 10000 and press Enter.
~These are simply power limits. They are only used to stop the CPU from using a certain amount of watts/amps.
~But since we are overclocking, we don't care for limits and should set them to max.
~It will not hurt the CPU at all (it won't suddenly use 1000 amps and blow up). Its not what it will use, just a limit of what it can use.
~This won't allow the CPU to user more than is should either. These are NOT safety limits."


----------



## fayt210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok thats looking alot better, might even be able to try a -0.015 to bring the idle vcore down a little more if you want but if you do this your full load vcore will also decrease and will be lower then 1.288v.
> 
> Then once you get your idle where you want it run P95 till it fails or a worker stops. When this happens you will want to go into bios and increase you turbo voltage but leave offset where its at so that way you keep the low idle vcore.
> 
> Nothing wrong w/ your bios but my board is a year old and still has the 1.30 bios which looks different then the newer bios versions out now. I just haven't updated mine yet


Yea I did those, I had it on 500 before, since it didn't make any different, so I left it at default.

As for my questions, what's the issue of full load vcore is decreased and lower than what I have? I thought the point is to get low core voltage so lower temperature? Or am I mistaken, the best setting is to get around ~1.3V at max load and ~1.0V at idle?

Did you catch the part that I said I forgot to switch to 0.008 and left it at 0.004?
back the question that I asked before, the number that the guide said "trying to get close to" is which one?


----------



## Lucky 23

Not sure, your bios is different and its not displaying your full load vcore so check it in CPU-z.

Yea thats fine try a +0.004 turbo. Your idle looks good so i would start running P95 and see how long it lasts. If it fails then increase turbo to a notch or 2 and then run P95 again.


----------



## fayt210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Not sure, your bios is different and its not displaying your full load vcore so check it in CPU-z.
> 
> Yea thats fine try a +0.004 turbo. Your idle looks good so i would start running P95 and see how long it lasts. If it fails then increase turbo to a notch or 2 and then run P95 again.


Thank you for all your help, can you show me a screenshot of that vcore value on your bios for the sake of learning







?


----------



## Lucky 23

Yep







Mine shows it in two spots, next to offset and in the hardware monitor section


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine shows it in two spots, next to offset and in the hardware monitor section


that old ass bios lol


----------



## Lucky 23

Yep lol its the bios that came w/ my board when i got it in February of last year.


----------



## Morgoth780

I have an i5 3570k on an Asrock Z77 Extreme 3 Motherboard.

I set my turbo boost voltage to +.008 and my offset voltage to +.005 and I'm able to get 4.5 Ghz stable with max temps at 66C after an hour of prime95. I can't get a stable 4.6Ghz, even when I push the turbo voltage to +.012, and I don't feel comfortable putting additional voltage at that point. Anyone have any ideas on how I could get past 4.5Ghz?


----------



## Lucky 23

It recommended that you run P95 from 8-12 hours for it to be considered stable. The only way you will be able to get 4.6 stable is by increasing the vcore. If P95 failed at a +0.012 then you need to bump this up a few notches and run P95 again


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> When one worker fails in P95 the whole test needs to be run again. It doesn't matter if 3 workers continue on, the system is not stable so you will have to test it again.
> 
> Your getting closer with it lasting 8 hours but you probably need to increase your turbo a little bit more. What is you CPU-z full load vcore?


Vcore reaching max of 1.352v. Turbo voltage at +0.066v so far.


----------



## Lucky 23

Cool, try and get P95 to run for 8-12 hours w/out a worker stopping or getting a BSOD. Vcore seems good for a 46 multi


----------



## Morgoth780

So I've increased my vcore to 1.2V under load, 4.6 GHz, and a max temp of 70C; it still isn't stable. Should I increase my vcore more? my turbo offset is still at +.008.


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Cool, try and get P95 to run for 8-12 hours w/out a worker stopping or getting a BSOD. Vcore seems good for a 46 multi


Alright, thanks for the info Lucky! I'll up another notch or two tonight and let it run.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morgoth780*
> 
> So I've increased my vcore to 1.2V under load, 4.6 GHz, and a max temp of 70C; it still isn't stable. Should I increase my vcore more? my turbo offset is still at +.008.


You will probably need over 1.3 for 4.6, i need 1.3v for 4.5 on my 2500k


----------



## psyki

Hey guys, I'm new here. Just built my rig and I've been reading this thread for a few days trying to dial in my setup. Got my i5 3570K stable at 4.7 with:

Offset: .010V
Turbo: .16V
Voltage peak: 1.352V
Voltage idle: .88V according to HWMonitor, 1.024V according to BIOS
CPU peak: 90C
CPU idle: 28C

ASRock Extreme4 with Hyper 212 EVO.

This is after running prime95 with the settings recommended in OP for about 4 hours. No crashes, no faults, no nothing.

Are these numbers good?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyki*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new here. Just built my rig and I've been reading this thread for a few days trying to dial in my setup. Got my i5 3570K stable at 4.7 with:
> 
> Offset: .010V
> Turbo: .16V
> Voltage peak: 1.352V
> Voltage idle: .88V according to HWMonitor, 1.024V according to BIOS
> CPU peak: 90C
> CPU idle: 28C
> 
> ASRock Extreme4 with Hyper 212 EVO.
> 
> This is after running prime95 with the settings recommended in OP for about 4 hours. No crashes, no faults, no nothing.
> 
> Are these numbers good?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


looks good to me. might want to run 12hrs+ of prime95 thou 8- 12 hrs and u should be good

temps are kind high i dont like goin past 80c


----------



## psyki

Thanks! I thought temps were a bit high too but I was irresistibly drawn to higher and higher speeds lol. Think I should drop back to 4.6 and lower the voltage a bit?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyki*
> 
> Thanks! I thought temps were a bit high too but I was irresistibly drawn to higher and higher speeds lol. Think I should drop back to 4.6 and lower the voltage a bit?


If you fold, yes it's better to lower it. If you game and do the usual stuff though, the most you'll probably hit is 60-70*C which is way safe!


----------



## psyki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If you fold, yes it's better to lower it. If you game and do the usual stuff though, the most you'll probably hit is 60-70*C which is way safe!


No plans for folding or anything like that, I'm just in it for the games so I guess I'll be ok? My case came with a gigantic intake fan on the front and an exhaust fan on the back, what do you guys recommend for automated fan speed control? With my CPU fan and those two at full blast it's a bit noisy.


----------



## Kanashimu

If I get x101 BSOD, is it ALWAYS increase vcore?

1.495V, 5 ghz


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> If I get x101 BSOD, is it ALWAYS increase vcore?
> 
> 1.495V, 5 ghz


my error list only says increase vcore,
0x101 = increase vcore


----------



## Kanashimu

Okay I just had a really scary moment.

After a BSOD the next time I restarted, I opened prime after startup finished. The 'join gimps/just stress testing' box popped up (it should only do it on first run). That was scary as hell. Then I tried to type, and my tilde key (between tab and '1') was making really strange symbols, and many of my keys were behaving erratically. I restarted and returned to bios defaults and it seems fine now.

Any one know what just happened? Data corruption? Permanent at all?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> my error list only says increase vcore,
> 0x101 = increase vcore


The thing is that that error list seems to be the list of everyone here, lol. No other else to compare with.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> The thing is that that error list seems to be the list of everyone here, lol. No other else to compare with.


no need to compare if the list is correct








but you can google the errors, and see what a search on 0x101 error gives you








my bet is, most of the time you will see up vcore..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Okay I just had a really scary moment.
> 
> After a BSOD the next time I restarted, I opened prime after startup finished. The 'join gimps/just stress testing' box popped up (it should only do it on first run). That was scary as hell. Then I tried to type, and my tilde key (between tab and '1') was making really strange symbols, and many of my keys were behaving erratically. I restarted and returned to bios defaults and it seems fine now.
> 
> Any one know what just happened? Data corruption? Permanent at all?


strange things can happen when you try find a stable oc, and its not stable yet,
if it was permanent, even going back to default wouldnt have helped you,
make notes on the settings you have with a oc, vcore and other settings,
and just try again with a higher vcore, see if the same things happen again...

i was a real noob when i started ocing, had so many bsod and other problems,
i had to reinstall windows after a while, to many things got currupted ...lol
so yes, i can happen, its part of the (oc) game i guess


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> no need to compare if the list is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you can google the errors, and see what a search on 0x101 error gives you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bet is, most of the time you will see up vcore..
> strange things can happen when you try find a stable oc, and its not stable yet,
> if it was permanent, even going back to default wouldnt have helped you,
> make notes on the settings you have with a oc, vcore and other settings,
> and just try again with a higher vcore, see if the same things happen again...
> 
> i was a real noob when i started ocing, had so many bsod and other problems,
> i had to reinstall windows after a while, to many things got currupted ...lol
> so yes, i can happen, its part of the (oc) game i guess


yup i corrupted my winows again trying to get to 5.5ghz bsod 0x7E ran chkdsk and sfc scannow and it said that it was not able to fix the corrupt file. so looks like i need another install of windows?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yup i corrupted my winows again trying to get to 5.5ghz bsod 0x7E ran chkdsk and sfc scannow and it said that it was not able to fix the corrupt file. so looks like i need another install of windows?


corrupted OS files are the worst, i rather have a driver corrupted, those you can try uninstall and install again,
i think i reinstalled windows more then 10x in the time i was learning to oc...lol,
but having a ssd now saves time, and i have SP1 preinstalled on the disk, so saves me alot of time..
when im done, takes about 15min to get the other updates from microsoft..

i used to make a backup with a program when i was done installing windows, updates, and all other programs i use,
saves time when something went wrong, like in 10min i was back.. (Norton Ghost), but that one got to heavy i think,
use to be a very little proggie, few 100 kb's, worked at the city hall and tax administration years ago, as system manager, they used it also..

you might want to look into that,
http://www.paragon-software.com/home/br-free/
paragon has a free backup software, and works well..


----------



## Morgoth780

Well I managed to get 4.5 Ghz on my 3570k. Ran Prime 95 for 8 hours, load voltage at 1.136 and max temps at 68C. I think that's good enough? I don't feel like trying to get 4.6 if it means putting a LOT more voltage on my CPU.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morgoth780*
> 
> Well I managed to get 4.5 Ghz on my 3570k. Ran Prime 95 for 8 hours, load voltage at 1.136 and max temps at 68C. I think that's good enough? I don't feel like trying to get 4.6 if it means putting a LOT more voltage on my CPU.


actually, thats looks very good, the vcore you need for 4.5ghz








i would at least try 4.6ghz, if temps permit


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yup i corrupted my winows again trying to get to 5.5ghz bsod 0x7E ran chkdsk and sfc scannow and it said that it was not able to fix the corrupt file. so looks like i need another install of windows?


No, not necessarily:

Yeah guys - that's why it is best to use a clone of your windows (or ubuntu) boot volume during overclocking and once stable, switch to the clean volume. As you may find out, even a "stable" OC can currupt the OS if it is throwing background errors that the error-traps in the OS can't catch.

Regarding sfc scannow, run it several times. If it still cannot correct the files, see which ones they are (you can distill the report -CBS.log- with a simple script - search on sevensforum, i dont have it with me on this iPad). Many times the error is that the windows component cannot be found and is actually a "Market Theme Pack". This is usually a language pack you did not load and do not use, so it makes no difference if they cannot be fixed... They dont exist, the error is that they cant be found.

You can post the report to the sevenforum thread and get expert help.


----------



## Datu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yup i corrupted my winows again trying to get to 5.5ghz bsod 0x7E ran chkdsk and sfc scannow and it said that it was not able to fix the corrupt file. so looks like i need another install of windows?


Try running your system on default clock speed first when trying to recover windows. It'll lessen or
become more easier to recover than trying to recover it with high clock and keep on getting crashes.


----------



## Bucshman

I don't like to ask for help, but in this case I am at a loss, and need it. I would like to run my 2500k at 4.0 around 1.152 vcore (offset) with speed step enabled. I currently have it stable, for 4 months, at that voltage, but with a fixed vcore, with out speed step enabled. I have followed this guide and checked over many others and the best I can achieve is 1.224 but that is using a -0.055 offset, that scares me at idle when it goes down to .0922.

Am I reaching for impossible?

If anyone has any advise I would greatly appreciate it. I guess I don't mind keeping it at the settings I currently use, if necessary. But I like to tinker some times too much, as the wife says.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucshman*
> 
> I don't like to ask for help, but in this case I am at a loss, and need it. I would like to run my 2500k at 4.0 around 1.152 vcore (offset) with speed step enabled. I currently have it stable, for 4 months, at that voltage, but with a fixed vcore, with out speed step enabled. I have followed this guide and checked over many others and the best I can achieve is 1.224 but that is using a -0.055 offset, that scares me at idle when it goes down to .0922.
> 
> Am I reaching for impossible?
> 
> If anyone has any advise I would greatly appreciate it. I guess I don't mind keeping it at the settings I currently use, if necessary. But I like to tinker some times too much, as the wife says.


post bios screen shots (usb key, fat 32, boot with it in a usb port, hit f12) folks here can help. What's your llc set at? 2 or 3? raise the offset and add turbo for load Vcore.


----------



## eXultanCe

To whoever was following up with me on my results, I upped my turbo from 0.066v to 0.070v and went from 7h50m running prime to 9h50m. Temps actually were 1-2 degrees lower than previous test (which makes no sense), but vcore max was still the same, 1.352v. It's been stuck at this maximum ever since I tried like 0.030v. Is this common?
And 10h is good enough of a test right?

Thanks!


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucshman*
> 
> I don't like to ask for help, but in this case I am at a loss, and need it. I would like to run my 2500k at 4.0 around 1.152 vcore (offset) with speed step enabled. I currently have it stable, for 4 months, at that voltage, but with a fixed vcore, with out speed step enabled. I have followed this guide and checked over many others and the best I can achieve is 1.224 but that is using a -0.055 offset, that scares me at idle when it goes down to .0922.
> 
> Am I reaching for impossible?
> 
> If anyone has any advise I would greatly appreciate it. I guess I don't mind keeping it at the settings I currently use, if necessary. But I like to tinker some times too much, as the wife says.


Thats what I found strange too. I found that offset may have contributed to marginally more stability than fixed voltage for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> To whoever was following up with me on my results, I upped my turbo from 0.066v to 0.070v and went from 7h50m running prime to 9h50m. Temps actually were 1-2 degrees lower than previous test (which makes no sense), but vcore max was still the same, 1.352v. It's been stuck at this maximum ever since I tried like 0.030v. Is this common?
> And 10h is good enough of a test right?
> 
> Thanks!


Thats probably fairly good. Make sure you run your prime with 90% of your available memory tested as well. Try the FFT legnths 1344, 1792, and 2688 for a good 30-45 min; these are the lengths that a 2500k will most likely fail.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> To whoever was following up with me on my results, I upped my turbo from 0.066v to 0.070v and went from 7h50m running prime to 9h50m. Temps actually were 1-2 degrees lower than previous test (which makes no sense), but vcore max was still the same, 1.352v. It's been stuck at this maximum ever since I tried like 0.030v. Is this common?
> And 10h is good enough of a test right?
> 
> Thanks!


Sure, 10h is good. What's your idle volts? See the OP Final Test - it depends on what you intend to do with your rig. And after you reach your p95 goal - check WHEA errors:

Untitled.png 505k .png file


then run these two commands from an elevated cmd prompt:

"sfc /scannow"
"findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"

go over to SevenForum to the sfc thread, post the .txt file (if it has errors - it's on your desktop) and you'll get help. end result, an overclocked, error-free rig.


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sure, 10h is good. What's your idle volts? See the OP Final Test - it depends on what you intend to do with your rig. And after you reach your p95 goal - check WHEA errors:
> 
> Untitled.png 505k .png file
> 
> 
> then run these two commands from an elevated cmd prompt:
> 
> "sfc /scannow"
> "findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"
> 
> go over to SevenForum to the sfc thread, post the .txt file (if it has errors - it's on your desktop) and you'll get help. end result, an overclocked, error-free rig.


My idle volt varies from 0.968v to a max of 1.112v. Mainly staying between 0.968v and 1.070v.

As for WHEA, I checked the logs and got nothing under it. Should I still do the sfc thread if I don't have any errors?


----------



## Lucky 23

10hours of prime 95 is good and your idle voltage is right where i needs to be. Not sure how you can go from a +0.030 to a +0.070 turbo and not have a difference in vcore. As stated above you can post screen shots of your bios so that we can look them over.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> My idle volt varies from 0.968v to a max of 1.112v. Mainly staying between 0.968v and 1.070v.
> 
> As for WHEA, I checked the logs and got nothing under it. Should I still do the sfc thread if I don't have any errors?


sfc is a good thing to run on a regular basis, and especially when ever you've had a system hang, freeze or BSOD.


----------



## lilchronic

well today a ran sfc multible times @ stock setting i get this 
i think it will be faster to reinstall than to look threw those logs and i dont even no what to look for theres so many it will takes me weeks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well today a ran sfc multible times @ stock setting i get this
> i think it will be faster to reinstall than to look threw those logs and i dont even no what to look for theres so many it will takes me weeks.


Right - run the script i posted above and lets see what files are fkd. Post the .txt file here.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Right - run the script i posted above and lets see what files are fkd. Post the .txt file here.


is this what i put in cmd
"findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"


----------



## lilchronic

ok here it is

sfcdetails.txt 197k .txt file


----------



## TSXmike

So far, so good.

Sitting at 4.5 @ 1.25v, 87*c (highest temp). Bout 10 min into p95 and no errors.

Will post screens if no errors occur.


----------



## TSXmike

ok, what did i do wrong.

no errors. only thing i noticed, when under load my vcore jumps from 1.24 to 1.4. 

did i mess up setting the vcore or turbo?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> My idle volt varies from 0.968v to a max of 1.112v. Mainly staying between 0.968v and 1.070v.
> 
> As for WHEA, I checked the logs and got nothing under it. Should I still do the sfc thread if I don't have any errors?


Another proof that an SB chip doesn't experience WHEA errrors?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok here it is
> 
> sfcdetails.txt 197k .txt file


Yup, the script pulls out what we need to see. The file store (cab) for Network authentication is corrupted for iassdo.dll. It can be replaced. Head over to sevenforums. Here's links:

http://www.sevenforums.com/

=Performance%20Maintenance]http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1538-sfc-scannow-command-system-file-checker.html?filter[2]=Performance%20Maintenance

http://windows7forums.com/windows-7-support/83306-repair-delete-iassdo-dll-mui.html

Brink may be able to help... Before you do a clean reinstall. If you have nothing important on your rig, then a fresh install is always best.

Good luck.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Another proof that an SB chip doesn't experience WHEA errrors?


Oh it will... Search OCN for WHEA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> ok, what did i do wrong.
> 
> no errors. only thing i noticed, when under load my vcore jumps from 1.24 to 1.4.
> 
> did i mess up setting the vcore or turbo?


Something is not right. Post bios screen shots.


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Something is not right. Post bios screen shots.


i think i figured it out.

i misunderstood what the offset voltage did and had it set waaaaaaaaaay too high.

tinkered with it and now i sit at 4.5 @ 1.25v with MUCH better temps (mid 60s). 25 minutes, zero errors.

cannot wait for my WC gear to get here.

note: this is my first time overclocking since my 939 days. it has been a while.


----------



## TSXmike

lookin good.


----------



## Lucky 23

You want to run P95 for 8-12 hours for it to be considered stable. Looking good so far


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You want to run P95 for 8-12 hours for it to be considered stable. Looking good so far


Yep. Going on the first hour...long way to go.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Another proof that an SB chip doesn't experience WHEA errrors?


Well - maybe. Most whea errrors reported seem to be from IVY chips with too low volts at idle? I've never had any on this 2700K, but did see them on other rigs (SB-E and Ivy). So maybe you are right...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> Yep. Going on the first hour...long way to go.


See the OP "Final Test" Lucky is right more hours more chances to reveal a p95 error. It's one measure of stability.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well - maybe. Most whea errrors reported seem to be from IVY chips with too low volts at idle? I've never had any on this 2700K, but did see them on other rigs (SB-E and Ivy). So maybe you are right...


Yeah, I hope someone can test this.


----------



## Metrokid16

This is an excellent guide. Helped me go from 4.4 to 4.6 stable on air with low voltage and peak temps in the low 70s. Step by step instructions and explanations take the guess work out if the (sometimes confusing) asrock's mobo bios. After reading this, I created a profile on the sight, just so I could think you guys.









Have a good day, and God bless.
Metropolis Kid.


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sfc is a good thing to run on a regular basis, and especially when ever you've had a system hang, freeze or BSOD.


Ran SFC and got no errors. Said something along the lines of "found no issues".

Here are the screenshots of BIOS:


----------



## FPSViking

Okay, I'm a little confused. I've overclocked my 3770k on my Asrock z77 Extreme6 to 4.5ghz by following all the steps and settings up to the "Starting Off" section of the tutorial. My multiplier is 45 which is the highest I am interested in going. I've ran the 5min "Prime Test" at 4.5ghz with no errors. Even let it go for 20 minutes. I haven't had a single crash, error, or anything. My temps during the second test that happens after 5 minutes max at 89c. I'd like to lower that number, but I don't see how to do that from the tutorial. It just goes on with increasing Turbo if it fails or increasing Multiplier if it passes, but I've reached the multiplier I want.

Also according to HW Monitor the max my CPU Vcore reached was 1.320v

If anyone can help me understand this a little better and maybe reduce my temps I'd be very thankful.

Edit: I changed from CL2 to CL3 and my temps now only reach 85c. Currently at 14minutes into the prime test and current temps are 61 67 64 60.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Okay, I'm a little confused. I've overclocked my 3770k on my Asrock z77 Extreme6 to 4.5ghz by following all the steps and settings up to the "Starting Off" section of the tutorial. My multiplier is 45 which is the highest I am interested in going. I've ran the 5min "Prime Test" at 4.5ghz with no errors. Even let it go for 20 minutes. I haven't had a single crash, error, or anything. My temps during the second test that happens after 5 minutes max at 89c. I'd like to lower that number, but I don't see how to do that from the tutorial. It just goes on with increasing Turbo if it fails or increasing Multiplier if it passes, but I've reached the multiplier I want.
> 
> Also according to HW Monitor the max my CPU Vcore reached was 1.320v
> 
> If anyone can help me understand this a little better and maybe reduce my temps I'd be very thankful.
> 
> Edit: I changed from CL2 to CL3 and my temps now only reach 85c. Currently at 14minutes into the prime test and current temps are 61 67 64 60.


Did u say ran prime for 20 minutes? You should do 12 to 24 HOURS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Ran SFC and got no errors. Said something along the lines of "found no issues".
> 
> Check yoou C states. Set according to the guide (3 and 6 off, etc). Sfc returning clean is Excellent. Nice job!


----------



## Jpmboy

FPS - isnt taht a high voltage for a 770 at 45? O
You can also lower CPC PLL one notch which may help with temps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Run the findstr script i posted above and load the .txt file it produces here (or have Brink look at it on sevenforums).


----------



## FPSViking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Did u say ran prime for 20 minutes? You should do 12 to 24 HOURS


Well I'm currently at the 6 hour mark. Max temp I've reached is 85c on only one of the cores. My max Vcore I've reached according to HWMonitor is 1.296v
My CPU & Setup btw


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Check yoou C states. Set according to the guide (3 and 6 off, etc). Sfc returning clean is Excellent. Nice job!


Other than saving money, no other benefit to turning off those options right? I could just leave it at current settings and it wont really affect me?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Other than saving money, no other benefit to turning off those options right? I could just leave it at current settings and it wont really affect me?


it's best disable these sleep states when overclocking. can cause problems.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FPSViking*
> 
> Well I'm currently at the 6 hour mark. Max temp I've reached is 85c on only one of the cores. My max Vcore I've reached according to HWMonitor is 1.296v
> My CPU & Setup btw


IMHO 6 hours is fine. Per the Guide - 1 hour p95 for a gaming rig... longer for high intensity things such as folding, cpu rendering, bitmining etc.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Other than saving money, no other benefit to turning off those options right? I could just leave it at current settings and it wont really affect me?


These should be disabled because they can cause instability at idle.

If you look on the first page C3 is "sleep" and stops all CPU internal clocks
and C6 is "deep power down" Reduces the CPU's internal voltage to any value including 0v


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> These should be disabled because they can cause instability at idle.
> 
> If you look on the first page C3 is "sleep" and stops all CPU internal clocks
> and C6 is "deep power down" Reduces the CPU's internal voltage to any value including 0v


Wait, by the guide it looks like leaving them Enabled would leave my CPU at full speed and not power it down. So do I leave it enabled or disable?


----------



## Jpmboy

With fixed vcore overclocking. You are using offset - disable them.

____________

Game time.... Go purple!


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With fixed vcore overclocking. You are using offset - disable them.


Okay.

Just C3 and C6 or the other 2 settings as suggested by the guide, aswell?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Wait, by the guide it looks like leaving them Enabled would leave my CPU at full speed and not power it down. So do I leave it enabled or disable?


Leave speedstep and C1e enabled, C3 & C6 disabled, C-state support can be on auto or disabled.


----------



## eXultanCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Leave speedstep and C1e enabled, C3 & C6 disabled, C-state support can be on auto or disabled.


Alright.

Thank you so much guys! I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## Bucshman

Ok I finally got it down and stable here are BIOS pics:

I'm starting to hate looking at that kids face.


That was after a 10 hour overnight Prime95 run. The problem I am seeing now is during gaming the vcore jumps to 1.184, 1.192. Is this normal or is there something I missed?


----------



## Jpmboy

Bucshman - that voltage spread is okay. Also, i think you should enable C1E, enhanced halt state.

Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled (or Auto? I have it disabled)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXultanCe*
> 
> Alright.
> 
> Thank you so much guys! I really appreciate all the help.


Cool. Nice rig!


----------



## Bucshman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bucshman - that voltage spread is okay. Also, i think you should enable C1E, enhanced halt state.


I was wondering about the C1E, I was concerned about having the -0.050 offset, and leaving that on. I will try it and see what happens. As for gaming voltages, is there anything I can do to keep them down? I really don't understand why they would be at 1.136-1.144 while at 100% load (with Prime95) then jump to 1.184-1.192 when gaming. It's like during gaming the offset is ignored.
Sorry for all the questions, but also if I dropped the LLC to level 4, would I be able to use a closer to 0.00 offset?


----------



## gregt

3570k 4.2ghz max temp was 63C , usually around 55C though
1.136v was max, average 1.106 min 0.912

asrock extreme4 1155 z77 board


----------



## theguz4l

I have an overclock of 4.8GHz @ 1.272 Volts (fixed) ... if I wanted to have this overclock set to Offset - I run into a weird problem. Sometimes either returning from sleep mode or running a game, OffSet won't set the voltage to what I want. It will undervolt it while overclocking to 4.8 - causing a blue screen due to lack of voltage.

While I am using Prime95 - the voltage works fine and is stable. For now, I have left it at Fixed Voltage at 1.272 and all is well.

Is there a reason why my computer coming back from sleep or running a game is throwing the CPU to 4.8 GHZ with default voltage instead of 1.272? Since the computer is being pushed, why wouldn't the voltage ramp up also like it is supposed to?

I don't mind running at Fixed Voltage, but I would rather save some voltage when running @ 1600MHz Idle


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucshman*
> 
> Ok I finally got it down and stable here are BIOS pics:
> 
> I'm starting to hate looking at that kids face.
> 
> 
> That was after a 10 hour overnight Prime95 run. The problem I am seeing now is during gaming the vcore jumps to 1.184, 1.192. Is this normal or is there something I missed?


Also set your ram to 1.5v instead of auto along w/ what jpmboy posted below. I would use core temp or real temp rather then speedfan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bucshman - that voltage spread is okay. Also, i think you should enable C1E, enhanced halt state.
> 
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled (or Auto? I have it disabled)


Auto seems to work also for C-state support since thats what mine has set to for the last year.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucshman*
> 
> I was wondering about the C1E, I was concerned about having the -0.050 offset, and leaving that on. I will try it and see what happens. As for gaming voltages, is there anything I can do to keep them down? I really don't understand why they would be at 1.136-1.144 while at 100% load (with Prime95) then jump to 1.184-1.192 when gaming. It's like during gaming the offset is ignored.
> Sorry for all the questions, but also if I dropped the LLC to level 4, would I be able to use a closer to 0.00 offset?


Its probably just overshooting to 1.18 due to LLC but then readjusts. Nothing to worry about mine does the same thing. The only way you will be able to get closer to a -0.005/+0.005 offset (there ins't a 0) is by upping the multiplier closer to a 45+. The reason why your using negative is because you have a 40 multiplier and w/ a +0.005 offset your vcore will be around 1.3v which is too much for a 40 multi.

Negative offset is not bad, its no worse then positive offset, its just used to bring your vcore down to a lower voltage where positive is used to bring it up to a higher voltage and this voltage is determined by what multiplier you decide to run. Only thing you have to worry about w/ negative offset is that your idle vcore doesnt get too low and cause instability.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theguz4l*
> 
> I have an overclock of 4.8GHz @ 1.272 Volts (fixed) ... if I wanted to have this overclock set to Offset - I run into a weird problem. Sometimes either returning from sleep mode or running a game, OffSet won't set the voltage to what I want. It will undervolt it while overclocking to 4.8 - causing a blue screen due to lack of voltage.
> 
> While I am using Prime95 - the voltage works fine and is stable. For now, I have left it at Fixed Voltage at 1.272 and all is well.
> 
> Is there a reason why my computer coming back from sleep or running a game is throwing the CPU to 4.8 GHZ with default voltage instead of 1.272? Since the computer is being pushed, why wouldn't the voltage ramp up also like it is supposed to?
> 
> I don't mind running at Fixed Voltage, but I would rather save some voltage when running @ 1600MHz Idle


You want to run the CPU in offset mode.

The computer going to sleep usually causes problems when overclocking. I set my power setting in window 7 to "turn hard disk off after -Never" and "Sleep after -Never"

Take some screen shots of your bios by formatting a flashdrive in FAT32, reboot into bios, hit F12 and then post them here.


----------



## theguz4l

well, Id like to use sleep mode since I am not home for 75% of the day. Also while sleeping, why keep it on when I can resume it in 5 seconds?

Either way, I don't mind having to run at a fixed voltage - but why when the clocks are set to 4.8GHz does the CPU not want to increase voltage sometimes? Seems that it thinks it is still 'idle'


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theguz4l*
> 
> well, Id like to use sleep mode since I am not home for 75% of the day. Also while sleeping, why keep it on when I can resume it in 5 seconds?
> 
> Either way, I don't mind having to run at a fixed voltage - but why when the clocks are set to 4.8GHz does the CPU not want to increase voltage sometimes? Seems that it thinks it is still 'idle'


Its not going to increase voltage because the voltage is on fixed which means that idle and full load will be the same vcore. You have to run offset in order to have the voltage change when at idle and full load


----------



## theguz4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Its not going to increase voltage because the voltage is on fixed which means that idle and full load will be the same vcore. You have to run offset in order to have the voltage change when at idle and full load


Yes, I know this but unfortunately when I offset to have the same voltage at load, sometimes the CPU thinks it is 'idle' and throws my clocks @ 4.8 GHZ without upping the voltage! This causes almost an immediate crash. This is why I have been leaving it at fixed. I would like to move back to Offset if I can figure out why this is happening.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theguz4l*
> 
> Yes, I know this but unfortunately when I offset to have the same voltage at load, sometimes the CPU thinks it is 'idle' and throws my clocks @ 4.8 GHZ without upping the voltage! This causes almost an immediate crash. This is why I have been leaving it at fixed. I would like to move back to Offset if I can figure out why this is happening.


Your going to need to take some screen shots of you bios so i can see your settings. Most likely something is not sent up right


----------



## theguz4l

I will try when I get home .. thanks!


----------



## Agoriaz

Remember, plug in a USB stick and press F12 to take screenshots inside your bios










Spoiler: 4.6GHz testing



So, after the 2.30 BIOS came out ages ago and it buggled up my otherwise stable 4.6 and experimental 4.8GHz overclock, I finally found the encouragement to try my luck - and patience, again.





All that is left is some testing to see if I can bring down the core voltage a notch by tinkering more with PLL and turbo voltage. And to see if it wants to go higher of course


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theguz4l*
> 
> Yes, I know this but unfortunately when I offset to have the same voltage at load, sometimes the CPU thinks it is 'idle' and throws my clocks @ 4.8 GHZ without upping the voltage! This causes almost an immediate crash. This is why I have been leaving it at fixed. I would like to move back to Offset if I can figure out why this is happening.


per Lucky, fill out your rig specs and post bios screen shots. What you want to do should be straight forward... Hardware permitting!


----------



## Bucshman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Its probably just overshooting to 1.18 due to LLC but then readjusts. Nothing to worry about mine does the same thing.


It does move around a lot, but for the most part it stays at 1.184 randomly spikes to 1.192. It's really not a big deal, but I would like to understand why it does this and if there is something that can be done to limit it to the 1.144 I set to. Temps still don't break 45 when gaming, but I would like them lower if I could keep the voltage down.

If there is nothing that can be done, with what I have done, could I just move the offset to -0.060 or -0.070 to adjust for it (some what). Or would that be to low to run in idle at 0.910 or 0.900 vcore?


----------



## Lucky 23

If that's your current idle vcore then i would leave your offset where its at. I wouldnt go to a lower offset because you will be around .89v or lower. Even .910v is a really nice idle vcore. i dont think there is much you can do w/ the voltage bouncing around, this is just the way it is w/ offset. Its not like running fixed voltage on the old core 2 duo's where the vcore would stay fairly steady


----------



## Cronoc

Hey guys, sorry if this has been answered somewhere in the 306 pages, but I did the newbie thing and just went into my Asrock bios and put my multiplier up, first from 34 to 40, now to 42. Everything else is still on auto. Temperatures seem fine and I haven't noticed any instability. Is there a reason I shouldn't have left everything on auto? I'm afraid to start changing voltage numbers around...


----------



## ByeByeFive

Okay so I've been reading the last couple of pages and I see that many of you are getting 4.5 - 4.6 overclocks but somehow not being able to hit over 5 despite the healthy temperature level. As you might have guessed, after a certain overclock, the cpu will need a lot more voltage to stay stable. I call this the big five wall. After five GHz you need to start upping the volts by. 05. after you do that you have to think about your idle volt. For most of us, in order to achieve 5ghz your volts will be closer to 1.5 so if your idle vcore is around 1.0 or below, it is a significant dip down, roller coaster vcore and your cpus will undoubtedly fail. This means that you have to make sure your cpu never dips down below 1.1 vcore. If you are not willing to have your idle vcore past 1.1 or even 1.2 than you don't want 5ghz that bad. For me 5ghz wasn't enough and I had to achieve 5.2. So I wasn't scared to have my idle vcore at 1.2

Also, many of you who passed 24hrs or prime, ibt, linx or whatever, start looking at WHEA errors. Please turn your WHEA notification on. It took me a long time to realize that it wasn't my bump on vcore on turbo that was the problem, it was my low offset that caused my WHEA errors. If you don't know what WHEA is, your cpu is NOT stable.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


----------



## ByeByeFive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cronoc*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry if this has been answered somewhere in the 306 pages, but I did the newbie thing and just went into my Asrock bios and put my multiplier up, first from 34 to 40, now to 42. Everything else is still on auto. Temperatures seem fine and I haven't noticed any instability. Is there a reason I shouldn't have left everything on auto? I'm afraid to start changing voltage numbers around...


There is nothing wrong with you using auto to overclock. However you will not get too far if you leave everything on auto. Plus, auto dictates automatically what your volts will be and u will have no control of voltages. This means that your auto vcore may be too much juice to your chip. It's always best to use the least amount of voltages possible given an certain overclock. This saves you on your power bill and most likely will lengthen the longevity of your cpu since you are stressing the computer far less with less voltages


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:
Also, many of you who passed 24hrs or prime, ibt, linx or whatever, start looking at WHEA errors. Please turn your WHEA notification on. It took me a long time to realize that it wasn't my bump on vcore on turbo that was the problem, it was my low offset that caused my WHEA errors. If you don't know what WHEA is, your cpu is NOT stable.

I agree... To a degree. " ... Your cpu MAY NOT BE stable". In fact, it may be perfectly stable and quite happy throwing errors. Your OS will not be happy.

So after you got your 5.2 and fixed your WHEA error issue, did you run sfc /scannow? Or sfc /verifyonly ?

I'm trying to find evidence that SB will throw whea errors. We know IB does...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> Also, many of you who passed 24hrs or prime, ibt, linx or whatever, start looking at WHEA errors. Please turn your WHEA notification on. It took me a long time to realize that it wasn't my bump on vcore on turbo that was the problem, it was my low offset that caused my WHEA errors. If you don't know what WHEA is, your cpu is NOT stable.
> 
> I agree... To a degree. " ... Your cpu MAY NOT BE stable". In fact, it may be perfectly stable and quite happy throwing errors. Your OS will not be happy.
> 
> So after you got your 5.2 and fixed your WHEA error issue, did you run sfc /scannow? Or sfc /verifyonly ?
> 
> I'm trying to find evidence that SB will throw whea errors. We know IB does...


What is the "WHEA notification"?


----------



## Jpmboy

Byebyefive posted it above. You set it up per the tutorial.


----------



## Agoriaz

I checked my WHEAs, and I had none so far. I'm a happy man.


----------



## Codycjd

When I run the "Loadtest.exe" CPU-Z displays my actual overclock of 4.5Ghz, but in prime, the core speed varies. Why is this?

W/ Loadtest


w/ Prime


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoriaz*
> 
> I checked my WHEAs, and I had none so far. I'm a happy man.


On both your SB and IB?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Byebyefive posted it above. You set it up per the tutorial.


Ah, that, yes I know that.


----------



## Jpmboy

That's strange. The behavior is the same if you run p95 with the setting on page one of this thread first thing after a fresh restart?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah, that, yes I know that.


Just to be clear. You do not need to set up a notification, you just need to check into the event viewer log

Another poster brought up the observation that SB may not ever throw a whea... Anybody?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just to be clear. You do not need to set up a notification, you just need to check into the event viewer log
> 
> Another poster brought up the observation that SB may not ever throw a whea... Anybody?


I am that user together with TwoCables and Forceman. We never had WHEA errors with our SB's.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I am that user together with TwoCables and Forceman. We never had WHEA errors with our SB's.


aaww, you can have some of mine if you like, i had plenty! ..LOL


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> aaww, you can have some of mine if you like, i had plenty! ..LOL


Nah - those are logger errors. Open applications and services, then whea-kernel and look for the painful ones... See the tutorial byebyefive linked to a page or two back.

Ivy we know will throw 'em. The question is Sandy.

Here's a clue:

http://www.sysnative.com/forums/bsod-kernel-dump-analysis-debugging-information/284-blue-screen-death-method-tips.html#_WHEA

Scroll down to Error Codes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I am that user together with TwoCables and Forceman. We never had WHEA errors with our SB's.


Oops.
Me neither... And i've certainly given this 2700k reason to! Wouldn't in be nice to know that if SB did throw an error that the windows hardware error architecture would notice?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> aaww, you can have some of mine if you like, i had plenty! ..LOL


I thought you have a 3770K?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Oops.
> Me neither... And i've certainly given this 2700k reason to! Wouldn't in be nice to know that if SB did throw an error that the windows hardware error architecture would notice?


Me too, I've had tons of BSODs with this chip. It would, certainly, but it is just not the case with ours.


----------



## Jpmboy

_Me too, I've had tons of BSODs with this chip. It would, certainly, but it is just not the case with ours._

We really do not know, do we.... "Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence". To quote our CETI friends.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah - those are logger errors. Open applications and services, then whea-kernel and look for the painful ones... See the tutorial byebyefive linked to a page or two back.
> 
> Ivy we know will throw 'em. The question is Sandy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought you have a 3770K?
> Me too, I've had tons of BSODs with this chip. It would, certainly, but it is just not the case with ours.


yea, i know, just my poor way of trying to make a joke ...lol
i better stop trying i guess ..haha

i followed you guys in the "WHEA Error Alert Guide (or "How I got out of WHEAville")" thread









edit,
o btw, i always look for whea's in the screen i showed you..


----------



## Jpmboy

And our poor way of catching on...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, i know, just my poor way of trying to make a joke ...lol
> i better stop trying i guess ..haha
> 
> i followed you guys in the "WHEA Error Alert Guide (or "How I got out of WHEAville")" thread


Ohhh yeah, I remember! I always confuse you with another member here with almost the same avatar, lol.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And our poor way of catching on...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ohhh yeah, I remember! I always confuse you with another member here with almost the same avatar, lol.


all good









was just checking in the "link" you showed me Jpmboy

none error(s) since last install


then i looked in the operational page ..omg, they are not related somehow right??

or does it only mean its working, like up and running?


----------



## Jpmboy

Yes, it's working. Since your last OS install, have you had any BSOD other than 0x101?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, it's working. Since your last OS install, have you had any BSOD other than 0x101?


not really, i know most of my vcores with any oc,
tested them all when i started ocing, so the whea's i had back then,
i dont have them anymore now, or bsod's etc, only if i do benching
sometimes it goes wrong...lol
now im delidded i have no more problems with temps,
so now i can just go ahead and put "to much" vcore on oc's,
about 0.010V vcore to much most of the time








i just take the stable vcore, and up it a notch or 2, done..lol


----------



## Lucky 23

Well i just followed the guide to see if i had any WHEA kernel errors. I would figure after looking at the screen shots and seeing how it logs the date also that they would still be there even though i finished my overclock a year ago. I didnt have any though for my 2500k


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well i just followed the guide to see if i had any WHEA kernel errors. I would figure after looking at the screen shots and seeing how it logs the date also that they would still be there even though i finished my overclock a year ago. I didnt have any though for my 2500k


Thanks Lucky, same here... The suspicion is we're chasing WHEA ghosts. The sysnative forum guys think otherwise. "Undervolting will cause kernel errors (clockwatchdog timeouts, IRQL faults, etc)".
If i come across anything "profound" to understanding this, will post back.


----------



## VonDutch

thought you guys already decided that Sandy doesnt show whea errors like Ivy does?
no clue of the why tho, thought it already was implemented since Vista?

Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA) provides a common infrastructure for handling hardware errors on Windows platforms. WHEA is intended to reduce mean-time-to-recovery for fatal hardware errors through richer error reporting and to reduce system crashes related to hardware errors through effective operating system hardware error recovery and health monitoring. WHEA enables the Windows operating system to effectively utilize existing and future hardware error standards, such as the Processor Machine Check Architecture (MCA) and PCI Express Advance Error Reporting (AER).

WHEA provides:
A generic error source discovery mechanism
A common hardware error record format and error handling flow
A persistence mechanism for preserving error records
A hardware error eventing model based on Event Tracing for Windows (ETW)

The initial implementation of WHEA focuses on platform hardware devices, including processor,
memory, cache, and system interconnects such as PCI, PCI-X, and PCI Express.


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> On both your SB and IB?


I only own the 2500k, I guess you're referring to my other sig rig. That's just wishful thinking









But to answer your question; nope, I haven't had any WHEA errors on my SB.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thought you guys already decided that Sandy doesnt show whea errors like Ivy does?
> no clue of the why tho, thought it already was implemented since Vista?.


Thanks for the info. Yes, since vista. But that is my question, if it is "implemented" why is it not recording errors from our BSODs experienced during overclocking with SB?

More clarification:

"WHEA is the Windows Hardware Error Architecture, which is essentially like Werfault or other error handling processes but specifically catered to handle hardware issues. You will only see it on Vista and 2008 or later OSes, as earlier OSes will just provide bugcheck 0x9C instead. Refer to Windbg help manual for info on that. Two error codes are possible with WHEA:

- 0x122 : WHEA_INTERNAL_ERROR is like a double fault, where something caused even the WHEA error handling code to mess up somewhere. If this happens, you may have to look elsewhere, as even WHEA error handling cannot be trusted in this case.

- 0x124 : WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR is the most common, and provides details on what hardware error is possible. Details can change depending on architecture, whether it's an x32 or x64, which will add MCi_STATUS on x32. However most of the time you can just look at the error record for the answer and disregard MCi_STATUS."

You need the windows sysinternals kit and debugger to use the error-trap report.

http://www.sysnative.com/forums/bsod-kernel-dump-analysis-debugging-information/284-blue-screen-death-method-tips.html#_WHEA


----------



## ohiwastedmylife

Just got my new system up & running. i5 - 3570K on a ASRock Extreme 6 mobo, Ripsaw 16gb 1600.

I am beginning to overclock and have had nothing but trouble. I ended up having the most stable OC with all settings at stock and cpu ratio at 43. Anything higher on auto settings triggers BSOD so I have no clue how to start bumping the voltage settings to reach 4.4 or even 4.5ghz. Currently with the auto settings I am getting 4.3ghz with VCORE of 1.24 - 1.25 and a VID of 1.3260. I am running prime95 stress test and I am reaching low to mid 70's with my corsair h60 water cooler.

Can anyone PLEASE help me try to get to 4.4 or 4.5? With some clear instructions ?

I pushed it earlier today after reading very thoroughly and had a very bizzare / frightening black screen of death (not blue). The monitor no longer received signal, and the BIOS never booted and nothing was working. I eventually was able to get it back on after powering it off several times and trying everything I could.

I may have some bad silicon but would love to hear some input


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohiwastedmylife*
> 
> Just got my new system up & running. i5 - 3570K on a ASRock Extreme 6 mobo, Ripsaw 16gb 1600.
> 
> I am beginning to overclock and have had nothing but trouble. I ended up having the most stable OC with all settings at stock and cpu ratio at 43. Anything higher on auto settings triggers BSOD so I have no clue how to start bumping the voltage settings to reach 4.4 or even 4.5ghz. Currently with the auto settings I am getting 4.3ghz with VCORE of 1.24 - 1.25 and a VID of 1.3260. I am running prime95 stress test and I am reaching low to mid 70's with my corsair h60 water cooler.
> 
> Can anyone PLEASE help me try to get to 4.4 or 4.5? With some clear instructions ?
> 
> I pushed it earlier today after reading very thoroughly and had a very bizzare / frightening black screen of death (not blue). The monitor no longer received signal, and the BIOS never booted and nothing was working. I eventually was able to get it back on after powering it off several times and trying everything I could.
> 
> I may have some bad silicon but would love to hear some input


Be sure to read the tutorial on page 1 of this thread. Follow the instructions - you'll hit 44 or 45 no sweat.
If you get trhe BLKSOD - reset bios with the switch rather than using the bios bootguard function (eg - on/off cycles).


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohiwastedmylife*
> 
> Just got my new system up & running. i5 - 3570K on a ASRock Extreme 6 mobo, Ripsaw 16gb 1600.
> 
> I am beginning to overclock and have had nothing but trouble. I ended up having the most stable OC with all settings at stock and cpu ratio at 43. Anything higher on auto settings triggers BSOD so I have no clue how to start bumping the voltage settings to reach 4.4 or even 4.5ghz. Currently with the auto settings I am getting 4.3ghz with VCORE of 1.24 - 1.25 and a VID of 1.3260. I am running prime95 stress test and I am reaching low to mid 70's with my corsair h60 water cooler.
> 
> Can anyone PLEASE help me try to get to 4.4 or 4.5? With some clear instructions ?
> 
> I pushed it earlier today after reading very thoroughly and had a very bizzare / frightening black screen of death (not blue). The monitor no longer received signal, and the BIOS never booted and nothing was working. I eventually was able to get it back on after powering it off several times and trying everything I could.
> 
> I may have some bad silicon but would love to hear some input


You should not be overclocking w/ your setting and vcore on auto. Especially overclocking w/ your Vcore on auto is Big no. As ive said before these parts are not indestructible, if you just dive in without knowledge of what your doing you could cause damage whether your overclocking a cpu or a gpu its always possible.

The first page of the guide explains how to set up your bios before overclocking and i would recommend reading some other tutorials on overclocking to build up your knowledge. This will help you out in the long run and me and other members will help in answering any questions you have.


----------



## lilchronic

idle @ 800 mhz why is this happening and is it normal. never seen this before



edit
i fixed it it was something i did in real temp (clock modulation) 50%


----------



## ohiwastedmylife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Be sure to read the tutorial on page 1 of this thread. Follow the instructions - you'll hit 44 or 45 no sweat.
> If you get trhe BLKSOD - reset bios with the switch rather than using the bios bootguard function (eg - on/off cycles).


So we are never supposed to up the offset voltage and only increase the turbo boost voltage? That seems strange but the guide never mentions upping the the vcore over the turbo boost.

I have been testing it using the OP's guidelines and have hit a brick wall at the 4.5GHZ mark. 4.4 runs flawlessly then I bump up to 4.5 and it runs but BSOD or starts failing at around 5 minutes of stress testing. Kept on bumping the turbo voltage up till the core voltage was hitting around 1.4V @ high 80's which is way too high for my comfort. BSOD kept on pushing the code to up the voltage but I gave up. Even with the Corsair H60 water cooler it was running hot because of all that voltage. Does increasing the offset voltage vs the turbo voltage bring any benefits? Or is there something else I need to be tweaking in addition to the OP's notes?


----------



## newbeee

Hey guys,
So I am new to this whole overclocking thing and after following the guide i got my i7 3770k running @ 4.4 GHz and the Turbo offset at +0.016V
CPU-Z shows VCORE @ 1.216V
After 1 Hour of Prime95 my max temperatures were 73 °C with a Macho HR-02 as cooler

Are these results OK ?


----------



## Bucshman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> If that's your current idle vcore then i would leave your offset where its at. I wouldnt go to a lower offset because you will be around .89v or lower. Even .910v is a really nice idle vcore.


Just a heads up (because it's interesting to me) I was able to knock the offset down to -0.060 and keep it stable overnight at 4.0 @ 1.136 vcore. My idle vcore is 0.912 and everything works fine. I tried to go one notch lower and I would get random BSOD's when idling. So it looks like the lowest voltage my 2500k can run at (idle) is 0.912.
Not sure if that will help anyone in the future, but there it is.


----------



## Bucshman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbeee*
> 
> Hey guys,
> So I am new to this whole overclocking thing and after following the guide i got my i7 3770k running @ 4.4 GHz and the Turbo offset at +0.016V
> CPU-Z shows VCORE @ 1.216V
> After 1 Hour of Prime95 my max temperatures were 73 °C with a Macho HR-02 as cooler
> 
> Are these results OK ?


Vcore looks fine to me, but 73c seems a touch high for my liking at that voltage but it's perfectly ok. 1 hour with no errors is a good start. If you are satisfied with that OC and the temps you are getting I would suggest to run Prime at least 10 hours to ensure you are stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohiwastedmylife*
> 
> So we are never supposed to up the offset voltage and only increase the turbo boost voltage? That seems strange but the guide never mentions upping the the vcore over the turbo boost.
> 
> I have been testing it using the OP's guidelines and have hit a brick wall at the 4.5GHZ mark. 4.4 runs flawlessly then I bump up to 4.5 and it runs but BSOD or starts failing at around 5 minutes of stress testing. Kept on bumping the turbo voltage up till the core voltage was hitting around 1.4V @ high 80's which is way too high for my comfort. BSOD kept on pushing the code to up the voltage but I gave up. Even with the Corsair H60 water cooler it was running hot because of all that voltage. Does increasing the offset voltage vs the turbo voltage bring any benefits? Or is there something else I need to be tweaking in addition to the OP's notes?


Bsod 101?

1.4v for 45 is not right. If you want the folks here to help, format a usb key fat 32, put it i a usb port, restart and Spam F2 to bios. Go through the screens one by one and hit F12, scroll where needed. Post your bios screen shots here.

You are not providing enough information for us to help you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbeee*
> 
> Hey guys,
> So I am new to this whole overclocking thing and after following the guide i got my i7 3770k running @ 4.4 GHz and the Turbo offset at +0.016V
> CPU-Z shows VCORE @ 1.216V
> After 1 Hour of Prime95 my max temperatures were 73 °C with a Macho HR-02 as cooler
> 
> Are these results OK ?


Very nice









That chip can go higher - what heatsink are you using?

Oops - edit... Don't know that HS.


----------



## Zeek

Been running 4.5ghz for a while, but this being overclock.net I decided I wanted to go a little higher









2 hours stable so far


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Been running 4.5ghz for a while, but this being overclock.net I decided I wanted to go a little higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours stable so far


nice








yea, when i first came here, all i wanted was a 4.5ghz oc ..lol


----------



## BenchAndGames

I have a question and problem with this parameter: *"Internal PLL Overvoltage"*

In this guide, is advisable disabling this parameter to a low OC of 4.7 GHz

I have the OC of 4.5 GHz with a 2600K and a Z77 Fatal1ty Professional, Bios 1.50, and if I disable the Internal PLL Overvoltage, then the system will not boot, always stays on the "loading windows" and the freezes there.

Only boot the system, when change the option to auto or enabled !!

What is the problem then, if here is recommended to disable this option ??


----------



## Zeek

Well after passing 2 and a half hours of prime I noticed I was using the old version. I started up again with the new AVX one and core 3 failed after 45ish minutes. Bumped up the vcore a notch then it blue screens







Don't really want to bump the vcore up anymore since that was at about 1.336v on the chip so I'm gonna try to get 4.6 stable


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucshman*
> 
> Just a heads up (because it's interesting to me) I was able to knock the offset down to -0.060 and keep it stable overnight at 4.0 @ 1.136 vcore. My idle vcore is 0.912 and everything works fine. I tried to go one notch lower and I would get random BSOD's when idling. So it looks like the lowest voltage my 2500k can run at (idle) is 0.912.
> Not sure if that will help anyone in the future, but there it is.


Wow that great, i figured you were close to the limit but 0.912 is awesome.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohiwastedmylife*
> 
> So we are never supposed to up the offset voltage and only increase the turbo boost voltage? That seems strange but the guide never mentions upping the the vcore over the turbo boost.
> 
> I have been testing it using the OP's guidelines and have hit a brick wall at the 4.5GHZ mark. 4.4 runs flawlessly then I bump up to 4.5 and it runs but BSOD or starts failing at around 5 minutes of stress testing. Kept on bumping the turbo voltage up till the core voltage was hitting around 1.4V @ high 80's which is way too high for my comfort. BSOD kept on pushing the code to up the voltage but I gave up. Even with the Corsair H60 water cooler it was running hot because of all that voltage. Does increasing the offset voltage vs the turbo voltage bring any benefits? Or is there something else I need to be tweaking in addition to the OP's notes?


Yea man your kind of going at it blindly. Now your overvolting your cpu at 4.5, slow down a little bit and take it a step at a time. Do what jpmboy said and take screen shots of your bios

EDIT: oh and put your system specs into your sig because that will help us also

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bsod 101?
> 
> 1.4v for 45 is not right. If you want the folks here to help, format a usb key fat 32, put it i a usb port, restart and Spam F2 to bios. Go through the screens one by one and hit F12, scroll where needed. Post your bios screen shots here.
> 
> You are not providing enough information for us to help you.


X2


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Been running 4.5ghz for a while, but this being overclock.net I decided I wanted to go a little higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours stable so far


Wow i dig the black theme


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I have a question and problem with this parameter: *"Internal PLL Overvoltage"*
> 
> In this guide, is advisable disabling this parameter to a low OC of 4.7 GHz
> 
> I have the OC of 4.5 GHz with a 2600K and a Z77 Fatal1ty Professional, Bios 1.50, and if I disable the Internal PLL Overvoltage, then the system will not boot, always stays on the "loading windows" and the freezes there.
> 
> Only boot the system, when change the option to auto or enabled !!
> 
> What is the problem then, if here is recommended to disable this option ??


Can you take some screen shots of your bios? Format a Flash drive in FAT32, Reboot into bios, Hit F12.


----------



## Kanashimu

I have to ask again, does anyone get the x101 BSOD which can be fixed with something OTHER than vcore?

A way to test is to take your max OC, change an auxillary setting like spread spectrum or C state in a way that would make it unstable. What error code do you get?

I don't want to get red herringed into something silly. I can boot into Windows at 1.45 fine, but I BSOD in seconds from 1.45-1.5 the moment I start prime.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> I have to ask again, does anyone get the x101 BSOD which can be fixed with something OTHER than vcore?
> 
> A way to test is to take your max OC, change an auxillary setting like spread spectrum or C state in a way that would make it unstable. What error code do you get?
> 
> I don't want to get red herringed into something silly. I can boot into Windows at 1.45 fine, but I BSOD in seconds from 1.45-1.5 the moment I start prime.


Well spread spectrum wouldnt really make it unstable but it cause your Bclk to run at 99 instead of 100 which is why we disable it. I dont know if its really going to make it easier in determining why the system is unstable by introducing more variables into the equation that can possibly cause instability.

Do you have any bios screen shots? What offset/turbo are you running? Idle vcore? Multi?


----------



## ohiwastedmylife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bsod 101?
> 
> 1.4v for 45 is not right. If you want the folks here to help, format a usb key fat 32, put it i a usb port, restart and Spam F2 to bios. Go through the screens one by one and hit F12, scroll where needed. Post your bios screen shots here.
> 
> You are not providing enough information for us to help you.


My settings are the exact same as the OP's with the two exceptions, listed by OP, of having the CPU LLC at level 2, and the CState in Offset Mode with only C1E enabled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea man your kind of going at it blindly. Now your overvolting your cpu at 4.5, slow down a little bit and take it a step at a time. Do what jpmboy said and take screen shots of your bios
> 
> EDIT: oh and put your system specs into your sig because that will help us also
> X2


I posted some specs before, but here they are again: ASRock Z77 Extreme 6, i5-3570K, Ripjaws 1600 16gb 10101030, Corsair H60, +3 140mm fans. Not sure what else matters. I have a more than adequate machine to be doing this.

I went through the guidelines from the OP step by step perfectly fine. Changed all the settings, then tested the CPU ratio by increments of 1 nice and slowly. I tested each increment for at least 10 minutes to ensure basic stability. I then hit 4.4 (finally) and tried going to 4.5 but was never able to get it stable. I then increased the turbo step by step till the turbo boost voltage was +0.045v & offset was original 0.005+ V. I legitimately think I have a bad chip, I have tried multiple different OC guides with the same results of brick wall at 4.5ghz.

System shot of my 4.4 STABLE @ +0.008 Turbo Volt


BIOS Shots from the 4.4 Stable. Exact same setup I use for 4.5GHZ but I can never reach enough power for stability.


----------



## Lucky 23

Try taking screen shots of your bios and post them here. If you go under your profile you can fill out the system specs in your sig, it helps so people dont have to go through multiple pages on the forum to find them


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Can you take some screen shots of your bios? Format a Flash drive in FAT32, Reboot into bios, Hit F12.


I can do it, but I'm not talking about stability,, just a matter of when I disable the PLL Overvoltage, the system does not boot, and just start putting in auto or enabled.


----------



## ohiwastedmylife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Try taking screen shots of your bios and post them here. If you go under your profile you can fill out the system specs in your sig, it helps so people dont have to go through multiple pages on the forum to find them


Go back a page I updated my post with BIOS piczzz


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I have a question and problem with this parameter: *"Internal PLL Overvoltage"*
> 
> In this guide, is advisable disabling this parameter to a low OC of 4.7 GHz
> 
> I have the OC of 4.5 GHz with a 2600K and a Z77 Fatal1ty Professional, Bios 1.50, and if I disable the Internal PLL Overvoltage, then the system will not boot, always stays on the "loading windows" and the freezes there.
> 
> Only boot the system, when change the option to auto or enabled !!
> 
> What is the problem then, if here is recommended to disable this option ??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I can do it, but I'm not talking about stability,, just a matter of when I disable the PLL Overvoltage, the system does not boot, and just start putting in auto or enabled.


its only said that if you run oc's over 4.7ghz, and run into boot problems,
you might want to enable Internal PLL Overvoltage, it can help solve the bootproblem,
in your case its at 4.5ghz it helps ..things arent always written in stone right








i always leave it as is, on Auto..should be no problem really,
did try enable, disable with very high oc's, but didnt make a difference for me,
a intel engineer said using it can degrade your chip, but nothing noticable









Quote
CPU PLL Voltage Override (Overvoltage): What the Heck does it do?
So I asked that question to an Intel Overclocking Engineer his explanation was roughly:
We went through the BIOS settings trying to find setting that if changed could help overclock our CPUs further. We came across this setting.
Think of the CPU PLL voltage as a voltage that is provided to the CPU, but then "clipped" down to an approximate voltage. No matter what that input is whether 1.3v or 1.9v it is clipped (hypothetically let's say 800mv after clipping (he didn't say how much)) that way other devices can use the PLL voltage and clip to what they need. The CPU PLL Overvoltage allows for less clipping of that voltage.
*It can also reduce the lifespan of the CPU, but nothing noticeable.*
end quote

maybe thats one of the reasons the guide here says, disable it ..


----------



## chefproject

Hi everybody
i am quite new here on this forum, did read already a lot and running a nice stable 4,7 Ghz overclock on my 3750K with my Asrock Z77 Extreme6 and i am still surprised how many different settings i see in this thread.
I will place a few screenshots later from my settings, just for information i did run a 24 hours loop of prime95 custom blend with 95% of ram used and had top temperatur on real temp of 85° celsius with the 8K test after that temperatures stayed around 80°







. I also have settings for a stable 4,8 overclock but would need a better cooler then, cause temps went up to 97°celsius at the 8K test in prime95.









greetings from belgium Michel


----------



## Agoriaz

Welcome aboard on the forums, Michel / chefproject! Be sure to fill out your rig using the Rigbuilder, this way any help given will be more in relation to your setup


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I can do it, but I'm not talking about stability,, just a matter of when I disable the PLL Overvoltage, the system does not boot, and just start putting in auto or enabled.


every chip is different, i need it enabled for 5ghz or else it wont boot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Been running 4.5ghz for a while, but this being overclock.net I decided I wanted to go a little higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours stable so far


Must be a cold room, or you have a chiller in the loop.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Must be a cold room, or you have a chiller in the loop.


Window open with fan blowing cold air inside. I run a D14


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohiwastedmylife*
> 
> System shot of my 4.4 STABLE @ +0.008 Turbo Volt
> 
> 
> BIOS Shots from the 4.4 Stable. Exact same setup I use for 4.5GHZ but I can never reach enough power for stability.


Set your ram at 1.5v instead of auto. Why do you have your timings set at 10-10-10-30? Aren't they supposed to be 9-9-9-24 1N?

What is your CPU-z idle & full load vcore w/ the 44 multi and the +0.005 offset / +0.008 Turbo?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohiwastedmylife*
> 
> Go back a page I updated my post with BIOS piczzz


Okay, thanks. Your settings look fine I would listen to Lucky.
You can try:

Manually set dram voltage to 1.5 or slightly higher (not auto)
Set multi to 45
Increase offset one or two notches. You are at the lowest.
Increase turbo so your bios vcore is about 1.25 or slightly higher (set, save and repost to bios)

[this is tricky using the turbo offset method in that the increase does not always show up in bios? Alternatively, just do a offset OC for now and leave turbo on auto until you find the volts your chip needs. I run mine with +.07 offset base and different turbo profiles for different activities from 46-49x saved in bios]

You wont flash-bulb your chip - it is thermally protected, but you can degrade it by overvolting to 1.4 at 45x.

You can go to the intel site and download their processor verification software to confirm the quality. It has built in tests for cpu, cache, load temps etc. if you are in their "insurance" program, you need this software.

Oh- i see lucky has already replied...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Window open with fan blowing cold air inside. I run a D14


You're good until summer time!


----------



## ohiwastedmylife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Set your ram at 1.5v instead of auto. Why do you have your timings set at 10-10-10-30? Aren't they supposed to be 9-9-9-24 1N?
> 
> What is your CPU-z idle & full load vcore w/ the 44 multi and the +0.005 offset / +0.008 Turbo?


My RAM says 10 10 10 30 ( Link )

*Idle*

vcore : 1.048 V @ mid 30's for temp

*Full*

vcore: 1.312 V @ mid 70's for temp (saw it spike for a milisecond up to 1.32)

My RAM just threw a BSOD 50 after bumping CPU to 4.5 and using the 1.5V instead of auto


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohiwastedmylife*
> 
> My RAM says 10 10 10 30 ( Link )
> 
> *Idle*
> 
> vcore : 1.048 V @ mid 30's for temp
> 
> *Full*
> 
> vcore: 1.312 V @ mid 70's for temp (saw it spike for a milisecond up to 1.32)
> 
> My RAM just threw a BSOD 50 after bumping CPU to 4.5 and using the 1.5V instead of auto


Huh i got the same ram but the 8gb kit. I didnt know they change the timings for those ones.

Well it probably BSOD from the 45 multi not the 1.5v for your ram.

Try bringing up turbo to a +0.012 or +0.016v


----------



## ohiwastedmylife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Huh i got the same ram but the 8gb kit. I didnt know they change the timings for those ones.
> 
> Well it probably BSOD from the 45 multi not the 1.5v for your ram.
> 
> Try bringing up turbo to a +0.012 or +0.016v


I think I am just going to stick with the 4.4 Ghz and call it quits. Too much hassle for a potential 0.1 Ghz increase and potential over voltage of my CPU. I think I just have a mediocre chip and I am fine with that. I have an extra 1Ghz from OC so it isn't all bad.


----------



## Zeek

I'm also having issues trying to get that .1 extra gigaderps, My 4.5ghz OC is rock solid stable but getting it to 4.6 seems impossible.

4.5 settings




I had 4.7 working fine with the old prime95. Lasted about 3 hours before I shut it off, but with the new one I can't get anything stable.

4.6 settings




I had it running for a good 45mins then one core crashed. Bumped up the vcore a notch and then it blue screens :l Zeek is confused


----------



## Jpmboy

your 45 may be at the lowest CPU PLL i've ever seen.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohiwastedmylife*
> 
> I think I am just going to stick with the 4.4 Ghz and call it quits. Too much hassle for a potential 0.1 Ghz increase and potential over voltage of my CPU. I think I just have a mediocre chip and I am fine with that. I have an extra 1Ghz from OC so it isn't all bad.


Cool. enjoy


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your 45 may be at the lowest CPU PLL i've ever seen.


It runs just fine with it too. But like you see, once I try anything above 4.5 I need to crank it to 1.8v lol

Running prime atm to make sure it's stable so I have something to fall back on


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> It runs just fine with it too. But like you see, once I try anything above 4.5 I need to crank it to 1.8v lol
> 
> Running prime atm to make sure it's stable so I have something to fall back on


Stock setting is 1.8 something. You are undervolting the phase lock. You can probably get 46 with a few changes.

IPLL off (or auto... I found both work)
Cpu PLL auto
Correct C3, C6 and C1E settings
And somewhere between 40 and 50 additional millivolts to the CPU over your 45x bios vcore. (By a mix of offset and turbo).


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

I'd like to thank the O.P. for this guide. I have my i5-3570K at 4.4Ghz on 1.2V with my Extreme4 24/7 but have gotten it stable up to 4.8Ghz but my little antec kuhler couldn't take it


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Stock setting is 1.8 something. You are undervolting the phase lock. You can probably get 46 with a few changes.
> 
> IPLL off (or auto... I found both work)
> Cpu PLL auto
> Correct C3, C6 and C1E settings
> And somewhere between 40 and 50 additional millivolts to the CPU over your 45x bios vcore. (By a mix of offset and turbo).


Yea stock PPL is 1.832v but it can happily run 1.5v at 4.5. Once it's above that nothing will be stable without it at stock. I only have C1E enabled as well. C3, C6 and Package C state support is all disabled. I have IPPL Enabled tho. Don't really know if that would cause an issue since 4.5 just passed an hour on prime with it enabled. I'll probably do some more tweaking tomorrow


----------



## Jpmboy

"Yea stock PPL is 1.832v but it can happily run 1.5v at 4.5. Once it's above that nothing will be stable without it at stock"

so... at 45 or 46 with CPU PLL on auto (stock) can you get a stable overclock? Basicaly, each 100MHz will cost around 40mV in the 4.5-4.8 range, and then things can get really nonlinear.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> every chip is different, i need it enabled for 5ghz or else it wont boot.


We all know that, but you do not understand.

I need to enabled it to 4.5 GHz, when I put it in auto/disable, then the system will not boot.

Its 4.5 GHz, 200 MHz below the limit established in all guides Sandy / Ivy Bridge (4.7 GHz)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> We all know that, but you do not understand.
> 
> I need to enabled it to 4.5 GHz, when I put it in auto/disable, then the system will not boot.
> 
> Its 4.5 GHz, 200 MHz below the limit established in all guides Sandy / Ivy Bridge (4.7 GHz)


4.7Ghz area is an average for where sandy chips need pll overvoltage enabled to boot higher, some are better some are worse.
Say an average chips needs it to boot over 47x multi, lilchronic's is better than average needing it at 50x, yours is a bit below average needing it at 45x.

Sandy binning was a big one, since each chip had it's own max multi & no cooling or voltage will ever let it pass that multi, for a better clocking chip all you could do was keep getting more until finding a good one.


----------



## Jpmboy

So true! Silicone lottery


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I'm also having issues trying to get that .1 extra gigaderps, My 4.5ghz OC is rock solid stable but getting it to 4.6 seems impossible.
> 
> 4.5 settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 4.7 working fine with the old prime95. Lasted about 3 hours before I shut it off, but with the new one I can't get anything stable.
> 
> 4.6 settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it running for a good 45mins then one core crashed. Bumped up the vcore a notch and then it blue screens :l Zeek is confused


Whats your CPU-z idle & full load vcore at w/ the -0.015 offset?


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 4.7Ghz area is an average for where sandy chips need pll overvoltage enabled to boot higher, some are better some are worse.
> Say an average chips needs it to boot over 47x multi, lilchronic's is better than average needing it at 50x, yours is a bit below average needing it at 45x.
> 
> Sandy binning was a big one, since each chip had it's own max multi & no cooling or voltage will ever let it pass that multi, for a better clocking chip all you could do was keep getting more until finding a good one.


4

Then I can not do anything more about this? And I can only trust in the lottery for next CPU?


----------



## FtW 420

Pretty much, with most sandy chips once you hit the multi wall enabling pll overvoltage can allow another 4 or 5 multi, but that will be about it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Pretty much, with most sandy chips once you hit the multi wall enabling pll overvoltage can allow another 4 or 5 multi, but that will be about it.


But as long as I can boot with a certain multi then I don't need to enable PLL overvoltage?


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "Yea stock PPL is 1.832v but it can happily run 1.5v at 4.5. Once it's above that nothing will be stable without it at stock"
> 
> so... at 45 or 46 with CPU PLL on auto (stock) can you get a stable overclock? Basicaly, each 100MHz will cost around 40mV in the 4.5-4.8 range, and then things can get really nonlinear.


At 4.5 1.5v works fine and is fully stable. When I go to 4..6 I put it back to 1.832 and I'm still having issues to get it stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your CPU-z idle & full load vcore at w/ the -0.015 offset?


I have speedstep so it idles at .950v load is 1.248v.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But as long as I can boot with a certain multi then I don't need to enable PLL overvoltage?


yes, i would just leave it on auto, thats what i do,
if you run into problems with high oc and booting, you could try enable it,
and see if it solves the problem..of course that can happen at 4.5ghz or at 5.0ghz,

same thing as with LLC, most recommend to have a slight vdroop, turbo on my mobo, 75% on others etc,
but what if no vdroop works better for you? and you have a more stable oc that way,
i see no reason not to use it then..
again, nothing it written in stone, every system reacts different when you change settings,
guides that are written, are helpfull for most peeps, but theres always exceptions to them,
as you can see with BenchAndGames, he needs PLL Overvoltage enabled to boot at 4.5ghz,
i never used it with any of my oc's, for some it works well at 4.7-5.0ghz etc..


----------



## Zeek

It's cold


----------



## Agoriaz

Ye gods, are you funneling cold air straight into your case?!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> It's cold


Gotta love winter right ..LOL


----------



## Zeek

Nope. It's about 11c outside atm. I just have a small fan in my window pulling air in, and my PC facing it with all the fans on max


----------



## VonDutch

i set my clock to 6.30am, i knew it was gonna be about -6 -7C outside that night,
opened the frontdoor, to let the cold in, my computer is in a unheated hallway,
took a sidepanel off, laid down the computer flat on the floor,
took a scarf, started waving like a madman circle motion like a propeller for 10 min,
when i hit the zero's, i did some benching








pity real temp doesnt go under zero, 0C is the lowest its measuring,
but my coolest core is always about 3C from ambient,
so that one was about -3C -4C..lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> It's cold


What OC'ers will do to control temps. LMAO.


----------



## Jpmboy

A few years ago, i took an aquarium water chiller and put it into a loop for a qx9650... Worked great, but my fish died. Lol


----------



## Zeek

Poor fish









At this moment I'm at 4.6ghz with -0.015v offset 1.272-1.280 under load. Lets see if this can hold. It's been got for 45mins so far, but thats nothing lol


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Poor fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this moment I'm at 4.6ghz with -0.015v offset 1.272-1.280 under load. Lets see if this can hold. It's been got for 45mins so far, but thats nothing lol


Not bad...are you getting any WHEA errors?


----------



## Zeek

Don't even know what that is but it failed after 55mins so I bumped the vcore. -0.010 offset so it's at 12.80 to 12.88 under load


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Don't even know what that is but it failed after 55mins so I bumped the vcore. -0.010 offset so it's at 12.80 to 12.88 under load


You mean 1.288v? lol


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> You mean 1.288v? lol


Nope I'm just going insane pumping 12v into the CPU is no big deal


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Nope I'm just going insane pumping 12v into the CPU is no big deal


lol...and what are your temps during prime with that noctua?


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> lol...and what are your temps during prime with that noctua?


Not too bad


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Don't even know what that is but it failed after 55mins so I bumped the vcore. -0.010 offset so it's at 12.80 to 12.88 under load


You idle is good w/ the -0.015 offset and 0.950v idle so leave the offset alone and bump up your turbo. What turbo are you at to get the 1.272-1.280v @ full load?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Nope I'm just going insane pumping 12v into the CPU is no big deal


Well... He's got the room at 0oC. Throw a little LN2 on it!


----------



## Zeek

4.6 was stable after 2 hours with -0.010v offset and +0.004v turbo. It fluctuates between 1.280v - 1.288v under load.

Idle it fluctuates between 0.968v - 0.976v


----------



## zulk

Thanks to the guys who made this







I finally turned around from an x6 to an ivy bridge 3770K and its on a z77 fatality professional. I am on 4.5ghz with .05 offset and .04 turbo. Temps aren't to my liking though


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> 4.6 was stable after 2 hours with -0.010v offset and +0.004v turbo. It fluctuates between 1.280v - 1.288v under load.
> 
> Idle it fluctuates between 0.968v - 0.976v


Ok well if your stable at idle w/ the -0.015 then just leave the offset alone otherwise as you can see you will increase you idle vcore when going to the -0.010.

i would leave offset where its at w/ the -0.015 then try putting your turbo at a +0.016. Do a couple minute test w/ p95 and post what your full load vcore is at here because you might need to increase it a little more.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> 4.6 was stable after 2 hours with -0.010v offset and +0.004v turbo. It fluctuates between 1.280v - 1.288v under load.
> 
> Idle it fluctuates between 0.968v - 0.976v


Nice!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Thanks to the guys who made this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally turned around from an x6 to an ivy bridge 3770K and its on a z77 fatality professional. I am on 4.5ghz with .05 offset and .04 turbo. Temps aren't to my liking though


Post bios screen shots and fill out your rig specs. Seems like temps should be fine with that low offset and turbo. What heat sink are you using. (We know you mean 0.005 and 0.004 v ... Right?)


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> Thanks to the guys who made this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally turned around from an x6 to an ivy bridge 3770K and its on a z77 fatality professional. I am on 4.5ghz with .05 offset and .04 turbo. Temps aren't to my liking though


What are your temps? Screenshot please


----------



## Zeek

Having a strange issue trying to get 4.7 stable. When I have +0.043 added turbo core 3 fails after about 16 minutes of p95. Bumped it up to +0.047 and it blue screens. Google told me it's that WHEA thing. BlueScreenView gives me 0x00000124. Anyone know what I can do?


----------



## mboner1

Had it stable following this guide to the letter, which I wasn't able to do at 4.4ghz changing just offset to +0.005 and turbo to +0.004 would result in being unable to boot, doing the few extra steps in the tut made it stable and passed a hour of prime 95 however in game I had a very slight annoying stutter which I didn't have before. Which of these steps would cause that? I have reverted back to simply doing +0.010 on offset with 44x multi, and that's it. Works fine but temps go up about 10 degrees to 80 in prime and 70 gaming. And voltage jumps to 1.32v. If I could get your method working without the stutter it would be much preferred.


----------



## Agoriaz

124 is usually a Vcore issue. It's been the subject of many discussions though. Vcore / PLL are the most prominent sinners.
If I were in your shoes I'd probably lay back a bit on the Turbo, and focus on the Offset. You might not be able to push a negative offset any more.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoriaz*
> 
> 124 is usually a Vcore issue. It's been the subject of many discussions though. Vcore / PLL are the most prominent sinners.
> If I were in your shoes I'd probably lay back a bit on the Turbo, and focus on the Offset. You might not be able to push a negative offset any more.


That's exactly what I just tried. Let's see if it last


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Having a strange issue trying to get 4.7 stable. When I have +0.043 added turbo core 3 fails after about 16 minutes of p95. Bumped it up to +0.047 and it blue screens. Google told me it's that WHEA thing. BlueScreenView gives me 0x00000124. Anyone know what I can do?


Increase your Offset and your Turbo too


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Not too bad


nice temps


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> That's exactly what I just tried. Let's see if it last


Great minds think alike don't they?


----------



## Type-R

Hi There!

I'm a little confused.

I have read that the maximum "safe" for my i5 2500k voltage is 1.520v.

Right now I have my cpu overclocked to 4.5GHz, to see the voltage I have 2 programs, Core Temp and CPU Z.

According to core temp the VID is: 1.3861, but on CPU-Z on the Core voltage is: 1,320.

My question are, What voltage is the actual voltage my CPU????? My voltage is fine for 4.5GHz????

thanks!


----------



## Agoriaz

The core voltage is the amount of power actually delivered to your CPU - in this case it's 1.320v.
The VID (Voltage IDentification) is what your motherboard is telling the VRM's to put through. The difference in between is in some cases used to calculate one's offset Vcore.

I have been struggling to explain the difference between the two, please word your critique







I won't fall apart.


----------



## Zeek

Even with +0.031v Turbo and +0.020v offset, which is about 0.060v more than what I needed for 4.6ghz it keeps blue screening. Some times with 0x124 and others with 0x101 but I don't think it's worth it for just another 100mhz.


----------



## Kanashimu

Has anyone managed to fix the x101 bsod with something other than vcore? Alternatively, if you have a stable oc and you change a setting other than vcore, can you get the x101 bsod?

Please tell me anything you can about your situation. Thanks.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> Hi There!
> 
> I'm a little confused.
> 
> I have read that the maximum "safe" for my i5 2500k voltage is 1.520v.
> 
> Right now I have my cpu overclocked to 4.5GHz, to see the voltage I have 2 programs, Core Temp and CPU Z.
> 
> According to core temp the VID is: 1.3861, but on CPU-Z on the Core voltage is: 1,320.
> 
> My question are, What voltage is the actual voltage my CPU????? My voltage is fine for 4.5GHz????
> 
> thanks!


The voltage that is in CPU-z is the actual voltage being fed to your CPU. The VID is the recommended vcore for X multi. Just focus on whats displayed either in bios or CPU-z.

My VID for a 45 multi is 1.39-1.4 but my Actual vcore is 1.32 in bios and 1.296-1.304 in CPU-z during P95 small FFT.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Having a strange issue trying to get 4.7 stable. When I have +0.043 added turbo core 3 fails after about 16 minutes of p95. Bumped it up to +0.047 and it blue screens. Google told me it's that WHEA thing. BlueScreenView gives me 0x00000124. Anyone know what I can do?


124 can be a whea if upping vcore does not fix it. I made a post on the subject a few pages back. Open event viewer, apps and services, windows services, kernel-whea. Pst a window shot here (alt - prtscreen).

This is some thing you absolutely want to fix.

Also, open a command prompt: sfc. /scannow

Run the script in posted back a page or two. And post the report file here. Or, go over to sevenforums and find the sfc thread.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Has anyone managed to fix the x101 bsod with something other than vcore? Alternatively, if you have a stable oc and you change a setting other than vcore, can you get the x101 bsod?
> 
> Please tell me anything you can about your situation. Thanks.


If i'm not mistaken, you can get 101 by screwing with the phase lock (PLL under or overvolting) which will trigger the clockwatchdog and record a 101.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoriaz*
> 
> The core voltage is the amount of power actually delivered to your CPU - in this case it's 1.320v.
> The VID (Voltage IDentification) is what your motherboard is telling the VRM's to put through. The difference in between is in some cases used to calculate one's offset Vcore.
> 
> I have been struggling to explain the difference between the two, please word your critique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't fall apart.


... And the VID curve (mV per 100MHz) will vary between chips/bins


----------



## Type-R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> The voltage that is in CPU-z is the actual voltage being fed to your CPU. The VID is the recommended vcore for X multi. Just focus on whats displayed either in bios or CPU-z.
> 
> My VID for a 45 multi is 1.39-1.4 but my Actual vcore is 1.32 in bios and 1.296-1.304 in CPU-z during P95 small FFT.


Ohh ok thank you, so my voltages are good for the 4.5Ghz right?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> Ohh ok thank you, so my voltages are good for the 4.5Ghz right?


Yea your good


----------



## Zeek

Was able to get 5hours ish over night and since this is just a gaming rig I don't really need to test it any longer. I'm still getting that error tho :l


----------



## wolfxing

it is good to have more guides, very nice work! nice and organized


----------



## Jpmboy

@zeek

If you are getting a 124 error you need to address that. It is more insidious than 101 and can be due to many things not the cpu. It is really one of the two uncorrectable whea errors that are most common. Can lead to OS or driver corruption over time.

"WHEA is the Windows Hardware Error Architecture, which is essentially like Werfault or other error handling processes but specifically catered to handle hardware issues. You will only see it on Vista and 2008 or later OSes, as earlier OSes will just provide bugcheck 0x9C instead. Refer to Windbg help manual for info on that. Two error codes are possible with WHEA:

- 0x122 : WHEA_INTERNAL_ERROR is like a double fault, where something caused even the WHEA error handling code to mess up somewhere. If this happens, you may have to look elsewhere, as even WHEA error handling cannot be trusted in this case.

- 0x124 : WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR is the most common, and provides details on what hardware error is possible. Details can change depending on architecture, whether it's an x32 or x64, which will add MCi_STATUS on x32. However most of the time you can just look at error record for the answer and disregard MCi_STATUS."

Check out:

http://www.sysnative.com/forums/bsod-kernel-dump-analysis-debugging-information/284-blue-screen-death-method-tips.html#_WHEA

And sevenforums.


----------



## Axon14

So how are the i5 3570ks? Meaning is it a good chip, do they overclock well? I just picked one up because I just can't stand the overall instability I'm currently experiencing with my Gigabyte p67/2600k combo. I'm constantly having little errors, crashes, etc. I got a new motherboard as well, the ASROCK extreme 6, which is why I'm here.

I guess I'm just wondering if I should bring this crap back or not. I didn't NEED the Ivy Bridge CPU, I got it because of the PCI-E differences and the like. It won't break my bank to keep it, however. Thoughts, comments? I could potentially just keep the Extreme 6 as well. I know it's the motherboard causing the issues with the SB system.

The fact that this is a side grade is irrelevant to me....I just want a decent, stable overclock


----------



## Jpmboy

3570 vs 2600 Ks? Keep the E6, only real diff in the cpus is HT.


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3570 vs 2600 Ks? Keep the E6, only real diff in the cpus is HT.


Its not really the chip, but rather, the motherboard I'm concerned with. I'll work it out.


----------



## wolfxing

really good post, thank you very much
very helpful


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> So how are the i5 3570ks? Meaning is it a good chip, do they overclock well? I just picked one up because I just can't stand the overall instability I'm currently experiencing with my Gigabyte p67/2600k combo. I'm constantly having little errors, crashes, etc. I got a new motherboard as well, the ASROCK extreme 6, which is why I'm here.
> 
> I guess I'm just wondering if I should bring this crap back or not. I didn't NEED the Ivy Bridge CPU, I got it because of the PCI-E differences and the like. It won't break my bank to keep it, however. Thoughts, comments? I could potentially just keep the Extreme 6 as well. I know it's the motherboard causing the issues with the SB system.
> 
> The fact that this is a side grade is irrelevant to me....I just want a decent, stable overclock


Why dont you just keep the motherboard? The 2600k is a good cpu and has hyperthreading wherer the 3570k doesn't. As for the ASrock boards im a huge fan of them and i also came from a gigabyte board but a P35 chipset. Mines be running perfect for a year and i upgraded my cousin's comp w/ an Extreme4.


----------



## hyujmn

Ok, guys looks like I'm getting some instability when I'm at idle. Randomly, Google Chrome will stop working and I just got a 0x3b BSOD last night while trying to watch an .mkv movie. Also, I don't know why, but my CPU randomly gets very hot while at little/no load at all. After Chrome crashed, my video drivers also crashed and my CPU temp stated idling at 55c, when it's usually down at 30c. Weird thing is that the CPU isn't being stressed at all at the time.

I read that a 0x3b BSOD needs more VCore so should I just increase the Offset? I am currently at a -.030 offset. I'm fully stable in Prime95 for 12hrs on Custom Blend with 90% memory and can pass 35 passes of IBT on Extreme. I know my load VCore is fine. I think I just need more idle VCore?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Ok, guys looks like I'm getting some instability when I'm at idle. Randomly, Google Chrome will stop working and I just got a 0x3b BSOD last night while trying to watch an .mkv movie. Also, I don't know why, but my CPU randomly gets very hot while at little/no load at all. After Chrome crashed, my video drivers also crashed and my CPU temp stated idling at 55c, when it's usually down at 30c. Weird thing is that the CPU isn't being stressed at all at the time.
> 
> I read that a 0x3b BSOD needs more VCore so should I just increase the Offset? I am currently at a -.030 offset. I'm fully stable in Prime95 for 12hrs on Custom Blend with 90% memory and can pass 35 passes of IBT on Extreme. I know my load VCore is fine. I think I just need more idle VCore?


What is your current idle vcore in CPU-z. If you need to increase your idle vcore then you would change your offset from a -0.030 to a -0.025 or -0.020 but after doing this you might also have to adjust your turbo


----------



## hyujmn

Not sure what my idle vcore is. I'd have to check when I get home from work.

Why would I have to change my turbo though? I hve it at +.004 and was stable at load for 12 hrs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Not sure what my idle vcore is. I'd have to check when I get home from work.
> 
> Why would I have to change my turbo though? I hve it at +.004 and was stable at load for 12 hrs


If you add 10mV to offset, you could reduce turbo to control load vcore... But you have it as low as it can be. As lucky said, add offset and run a small fft. Please share the idle and load vcore.

Better yet, post bio screenshots.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> Not sure what my idle vcore is. I'd have to check when I get home from work.
> 
> Why would I have to change my turbo though? I hve it at +.004 and was stable at load for 12 hrs


Well at a +0.004 you can't go any lower but when you lower you offset to a -0.025 or lower it increases your idle & full load vcore. So your full load vcore should be higher w/ a -0.025 offset and a +0.004 turbo as compared to a -0.030 offset and +0.004 turbo.

If your turbo was higher then a +0.004 for example then you could take it down a notch or two in order to cancel out the increase in offset that you will receive at full load. This way you would have the same full load vcore as before but your already at the lowest turbo setting. So by changing your offset and leaving turbo at +0.004 you will just have slightly higher idle and full load vcore for each time you change it (-0.025, -0.020 etc....)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Why dont you just keep the motherboard? The 2600k is a good cpu and has hyperthreading wherer the 3570k doesn't. As for the ASrock boards im a huge fan of them and i also came from a gigabyte board but a P35 chipset. Mines be running perfect for a year and i upgraded my cousin's comp w/ an Extreme4.


Agree.


----------



## hyujmn

So I tried raising offset and it was still happening. CPU idled at 50c and driver errors. Backing off from 4.3 to 4.2 fixed everything. Guess I'm staying here


----------



## xutnubu

Can you guys help me with my mobo?

What do you think the perfect voltage would be for 4.2GHz? You know, which value should I start with?

And my mobo has the Load-Line Callibration levels named differently.

Also I suppose the dynamic voltage control is my "offset voltage"?


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Can you guys help me with my mobo?
> 
> What do you think the perfect voltage would be for 4.2GHz? You know, which value should I start with?
> 
> And my mobo has the Load-Line Callibration levels named differently.
> 
> Also I suppose the dynamic voltage control is my "offset voltage"?


Less than 1.3Vcore both idle and load. Offset +.005V

Use the 2nd highest LLC. Figure which one provides a minor but not huge droop on load.

And yes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn*
> 
> So I tried raising offset and it was still happening. CPU idled at 50c and driver errors. Backing off from 4.3 to 4.2 fixed everything. Guess I'm staying here


Seems like a problem with your heatsink. Before giving up, check that it is seated properly, or better yet- remount with new TIM


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Can you guys help me with my mobo?
> 
> What do you think the perfect voltage would be for 4.2GHz? You know, which value should I start with?
> 
> And my mobo has the Load-Line Callibration levels named differently.
> 
> Also I suppose the dynamic voltage control is my "offset voltage"?


Post bios screen shots. Usb stick, post to bios with it in, F12 each screen, scroll where needed. Folks here can help, but need the information.


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Post bios screen shots. Usb stick, post to bios with it in, F12 each screen, scroll where needed. Folks here can help, but need the information.


Ok, I believe I only need these ones to do it:

*(This is NOT my BIOS, pics are just for reference). In my case everything is on auto, and default voltage is 1.095v.*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



M.I.T. / Advanced Frequency Settings


In this one, I don't know if I should set the multiplier to 42, or 42 is just for Turbo Cores. Or should I set it on both?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



M.I.T. / Advanced Frequency Settings / Advanced Cpu Core Features


Same as the first question I did. Turbo multipliers to 42 each, but the CPU Clock Ratio option in the first pic too?

Also, should I leave CPU Thermal Monitor enabled?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



M.I.T. / Advanced Voltage Settings / CPU Core Voltage Control


Here if I type "Normal" in the CPU vCore value, the voltage will set itself to 1.095v and the DVID option (offset voltage) will be enabled.

I don't know how much voltage should I start with for 4.2GHz. Should the default 1.095v be enough?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



M.I.T. / Advanced Voltage Settings / 3D Power Control PART 1


Here I don't know what the vCore response is. It can be set to Standard or Fast.

The options for vCore Load-Line Calibration are: Extreme, Turbo, High, Medium, Low and Standard. Which should I choose?

Also I don't know if those vCore protection options need to be changed (?)...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



M.I.T. / Advanced Voltage Settings / 3D Power Control PART 2


No comments here.



I'd appreciate the help


----------



## NoHope

deleted \o/


----------



## Bucshman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Post bios screen shots. Usb stick, post to bios with it in, F12 each screen, scroll where needed. Folks here can help, but need the information.


You should have that on a macro and just post it once a day, or better yet have it scrolling in a banner as soon as you enter this page! Anyways thanks for your help last week, you guys stopped me from smashing my face thru my screen! Ran my 24 hour Prime95 test yesterday my 2500k, 4.0 @1.136, went all day no errors!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucshman*
> 
> You should have that on a macro and just post it once a day, or better yet have it scrolling in a banner as soon as you enter this page! Anyways thanks for your help last week, you guys stopped me from smashing my face thru my screen! Ran my 24 hour Prime95 test yesterday my 2500k, 4.0 @1.136, went all day no errors!


Yea, Right? No way anyone here can help without the information.
Hey that's great!







!

enjoy the OC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Ok, I believe I only need these ones to do it:
> 
> *(This is NOT my BIOS, pics are just for reference). In my case everything is on auto, and default voltage is 1.095v.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> M.I.T. / Advanced Frequency Settings
> 
> 
> In this one, I don't know if I should set the multiplier to 42, or 42 is just for Turbo Cores. Or should I set it on both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> M.I.T. / Advanced Frequency Settings / Advanced Cpu Core Features
> 
> 
> Same as the first question I did. Turbo multipliers to 42 each, but the CPU Clock Ratio option in the first pic too?
> 
> Also, should I leave CPU Thermal Monitor enabled?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> M.I.T. / Advanced Voltage Settings / CPU Core Voltage Control
> 
> 
> Here if I type "Normal" in the CPU vCore value, the voltage will set itself to 1.095v and the DVID option (offset voltage) will be enabled.
> 
> I don't know how much voltage should I start with for 4.2GHz. Should the default 1.095v be enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> M.I.T. / Advanced Voltage Settings / 3D Power Control PART 1
> 
> 
> Here I don't know what the vCore response is. It can be set to Standard or Fast.
> 
> The options for vCore Load-Line Calibration are: Extreme, Turbo, High, Medium, Low and Standard. Which should I choose?
> 
> Also I don't know if those vCore protection options need to be changed (?)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> M.I.T. / Advanced Voltage Settings / 3D Power Control PART 2
> 
> 
> No comments here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate the help


Uh - notwithstanding the last post.... these are too small to read on my screen. Post the png or jpegs from hitting F12. Showing us a "representative" bios is no good. Did you read page 1 of this thread?


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea we have to have your actual bios screen shots otherwise were not going to be able to help you very much not to mention that a gigabyte motherboard bios not an ASrock


----------



## Lucky 23

Im running my cousins new comp through some stress tests just to make sure everything's good. I just finished 5 hours of Memtest 4.1 and now im running a quick test of P95 custom blend @ stock speed.

CPU-z is showing it at 3.6 w/ full load vcore @ 1.048 and max temps 50c w/ a Cooler Master Hyper TX3. So far so good









Asrock Extreme 4
8Gb Corsair Vengeance 1600 (blue)


----------



## Jpmboy

Nice...What cpu?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice...What cpu?


Oh sorry 3570k


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Uh - notwithstanding the last post.... these are too small to read on my screen. Post the png or jpegs from hitting F12. Showing us a "representative" bios is no good. Did you read page 1 of this thread?


Here it is, my BIOS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















*
Same questions as before.*

Click to make them bigger.


----------



## Zeek

I'm sure the Gigabyte owners thread or a similar topic would be able to help you out more than the ASrock owners can


----------



## Lucky 23

x2


----------



## Drak0

Hello everyone. Might need some help here.

I recently upgraded my computer and assembled a 3750k with an extreme 4 and 8gb of ram at 1600 (ripjaws). I followed the guide and with the first step of offset and the first step of turbo boost i managed to take it to 4.4ghz. I did the prime95 test and the computer seems to work fine.

Altough I am experiencing some random exe crashes in different games. Could it be the oc messing with the games? Its not the temperature: while playing it hardly reaches 54° on one of the cores.

Another thing I noticed is that cpuz recognizes the increse in frequency whereas windows in its properties still tell me 3.4, is this normal?

Thank you


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> Hello everyone. Might need some help here.
> 
> I recently upgraded my computer and assembled a 3750k with an extreme 4 and 8gb of ram at 1600 (ripjaws). I followed the guide and with the first step of offset and the first step of turbo boost i managed to take it to 4.4ghz. I did the prime95 test and the computer seems to work fine.
> 
> Altough I am experiencing some random exe crashes in different games. Could it be the oc messing with the games? Its not the temperature: while playing it hardly reaches 54° on one of the cores.
> 
> Another thing I noticed is that cpuz recognizes the increse in frequency whereas windows in its properties still tell me 3.4, is this normal?
> 
> Thank you


Windows only reads the PID (processor ID) and not the actual clock. CPUZ is accurate. Random crashes? Just the game, video driver, or to a windows BSOD? without any further info, can't help much. two things to try:
1. clean up your windows install with "sfc /scannow" from an elevated cmd prompt. if it reprts back with errors it could not fix run:
"findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"
post the .txt file it placed on your desktop here (or on the sevenforums sfc thread) and we can see what's wrong.
2. event viewer, app and services, kernel-power (check for throttling) and Kernel-whea (check for errors)

if nothing is wrong with these two... up the offset or turbo depending on whether it is a crash-during-idle, or at load.


----------



## Drak0

it crashes during gaming. Happened during borderlands 2 and chivalry. The game stops working and windows says the exe crashed. didn't get any bsod. im trying with couple steps more of turbo boost. played some dungeonland without problems. if i keep getting crashes I will try to do the checks you said and reply.

thank you


----------



## theguz4l

Drak0 ... I had this issue too. It is because when running Prime - the Offset voltage will max out at it's peak. While playing games or idle - I notice that the sable voltage in prime does not ever reach that.

To test, I ran CPU-Z while gaming in Windowed mode and I saw the voltage about 0.1 undervolted. To fix this, I have had to run a Fixed Voltage instead. This stables out any issues I had.


----------



## Drak0

so i just need to go for fixed voltage instead of offset +0.005?

what about the level for the vcore, i am using level 4.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> so i just need to go for fixed voltage instead of offset +0.005?
> 
> what about the level for the vcore, i am using level 4.


Exactly - adjust LLC to less droop. or...
up offset or turbo. But remember, not all crashes are caused by low vCore.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> so i just need to go for fixed voltage instead of offset +0.005?
> 
> what about the level for the vcore, i am using level 4.


No dont switch to fixed voltage, there is really no reason to run fixed voltage on these CPU's.

How long did you run Prime 95 for?

What is your CPU-z idle and full load vcore? Your games are crashing because your overclock is unstable.

Put your LLC at either Level 2 or 3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Windows only reads the PID (processor ID) and not the actual clock.


X2


----------



## Drak0

im testing it with +0.012 turbo and it seems to work fine.

Right now i am using +0.005 offset, +0.012 turbo

@lucky: i ran prime 95 for 1 hour as suggested.

my vcore is not very stable, i mean it stays around 0.950 with ups and downs in idle and 1.192/1.2 when running prime


----------



## ZeVo

Hey all. First time overclocker here.

My BIOS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











With PLL at auto:



PLL set to 1.75v:



Does PLL really decrease the life of the CPU? If it does, I'd rather accept getting a couple of degrees higher.


----------



## Jpmboy

Lower cpu PLL is fine if it is stable. I run mine at 1.7-something. Run a few hours of p95, or as the tutorial says, adjust your stress--stablity needs based upon intended use.

Nice OC!


----------



## ZeVo

Thank you!

Ran Prime for about three hours with the PLL to 1.75 and saw no issues. Next week I'll test it for at least 12 hours just to make sure.

I really did get lucky with this chip. I can go way further for sure, but I might just leave it at 4.5.

Let's hope I get as lucky with my 7950!


----------



## Zeek

I run 1.58v for my PPL, which is the lowest it will go. 4.5ghz and it's fully stable.


----------



## kevindd992002

I can run 47x at 1.44V and with CPU PLL 1.475V. Is that PLL too low?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> im testing it with +0.012 turbo and it seems to work fine.
> 
> Right now i am using +0.005 offset, +0.012 turbo
> 
> @lucky: i ran prime 95 for 1 hour as suggested.
> 
> my vcore is not very stable, i mean it stays around 0.950 with ups and downs in idle and 1.192/1.2 when running prime


An hour is not enough, you should run P95 for a minimum of 8 hours if you want a stable system.

Leave your offset where its at and only increase turbo that way you keep the 0.950 idle vcore. If it becomes unstable at idle then you will want to increase offset


----------



## Kanashimu

Just had an incredibly scary experience with LLC1.

My 2500k was being really stubborn about 5 ghz. 1.525V load on LLC 2 would BSOD in about 60 seconds. The issue was that I'd get 1.578V idle because of LLC 2. My offset voltage was +0.265 (scary I know).

So I changed I changed the LLC to 1 and put the offset to +0.210. I assumed that I'd always have about 1.525. I shouldn't known when the Asrock Utiltiy read 1.584. I had one eye on HW monitor (since it records max volts) and one on realtemp. Idle voltage was as high as 1.592. Odd.

I ran a small FFT test instead of my normal custom blend due to the suspicions. Instaneously, the vcore was well over 1.6; around 1.61-1.64. Not sure exactly what. Temps hit 85 in seconds.

Thankfully, I leave my PLL at 1.58 (lowest allowed). And thankfully, I know that the 2500k can take a ton of vcore and be alright. I suppose it isn't just voltage spike; the difference between LLC1 and LLC2 is massive.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Just had an incredibly scary experience with LLC1.
> 
> My 2500k was being really stubborn about 5 ghz. 1.525V load on LLC 2 would BSOD in about 60 seconds. The issue was that I'd get 1.578V idle because of LLC 2. My offset voltage was +0.265 (scary I know).
> 
> So I changed I changed the LLC to 1 and put the offset to +0.210. I assumed that I'd always have about 1.525. I shouldn't known when the Asrock Utiltiy read 1.584. I had one eye on HW monitor (since it records max volts) and one on realtemp. Idle voltage was as high as 1.592. Odd.
> 
> I ran a small FFT test instead of my normal custom blend due to the suspicions. Instaneously, the vcore was well over 1.6; around 1.61-1.64. Not sure exactly what. Temps hit 85 in seconds.
> 
> Thankfully, I leave my PLL at 1.58 (lowest allowed). And thankfully, I know that the 2500k can take a ton of vcore and be alright. I suppose it isn't just voltage spike; the difference between LLC1 and LLC2 is massive.


When you say that your PLL at 1.58 is the lowest allowed voltage, what is your basis of "allowed" there?


----------



## Yvese

Finally installed my new z77 extreme6. One thing that concerned me upon boot was that the system clock was wrong. It was 25 hours ahead.

Naturally I changed it to the correct time, but should I be worried? Think I read a newegg review where the user had this same issue and it got worse over time and the clock started resetting itself, with the board eventually dying.

Also after I reformatted, my 2nd monitor would sometimes glitch out and flash weird lines and colors. It recovered once, but after that I had to reboot to fix it. My main screen would be unaffected. I don't know what caused it but it hasn't happened in a few hours after I disabled some options in bios. Anyone else had this happen to them?

As for OCing, I came from a asus p8p67 which was pretty straight forward. I set voltage manually, upped multi and set LLC to ultra high ( level 2 equivalent in this board I believe ). However, for this board there's turbo voltage. Should I turn this off? I've noticed my vid is 1.366 in coretemp compared to 1.33 back with my old board. I'm using the exact same voltage.

Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> When you say that your PLL at 1.58 is the lowest allowed voltage, what is your basis of "allowed" there?


Sorry, I meant 'allowed' as in lowest setting possible in BIOS. In my experience a lot of tweaking with PLL has zero bearing on stability and only increases temps. Therefore, I leave it at the lowest setting and just ramp vcore like mad.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Sorry, I meant 'allowed' as in lowest setting possible in BIOS. In my experience a lot of tweaking with PLL has zero bearing on stability and only increases temps. Therefore, I leave it at the lowest setting and just ramp vcore like mad.


Ah. So allowed meaning the lowest you can boot with?


----------



## Benfro

Hi all do i need to use turbo boost? becuaes i want my cpu at 100% all the time and what is cpu PPL? thank you


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah. So allowed meaning the lowest you can boot with?


This is what I mean:



After trying for 5ghz on +0.270 offset (1.54 load, 1.58 idle) I gave up. I got to about 5 minutes on prime, which is much longer than before, but theres just no point. Shame.

However, on one run, it seemed like one of my workers wasn't doing anything, but it wasn't failing either. Subsequent runs did not have this. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> This is what I mean:


Oh, gotcha. I guess ASUS boards have more settings for PLL voltage.


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh, gotcha. I guess ASUS boards have more settings for PLL voltage.


Well each board is different. Isn't Asrock just an offshoot of Asus?

Anyhow, my board isn't a super fully featured board anyway. Its no DFI or Rampage Extreme IV or whatever.


----------



## rootzreggae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Well each board is different. Isn't Asrock just an offshoot of Asus?


No longer, for awhile now, asrock has its own brand power now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> When you say that your PLL at 1.58 is the lowest allowed voltage, what is your basis of "allowed" there?


Wouldn't want that chip now.









Smile and wait for the flash.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wouldn't want that chip now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smile and wait for the flash.


Huh?


----------



## Jpmboy

A windows-based program recorded over 1.6V? Are you using a low temp chiller or LN2?


----------



## Drak0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> An hour is not enough, you should run P95 for a minimum of 8 hours if you want a stable system.
> 
> Leave your offset where its at and only increase turbo that way you keep the 0.950 idle vcore. If it becomes unstable at idle then you will want to increase offset


I will run an 8 hours tonight then and post an update. Should i lower the pll? i am concerned with the temp it might reach with 8 hours. its a cm 412s with a noctua on top of it, but i am not using the fan at 1500rpm (1100rpm now)


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A windows-based program recorded over 1.6V? Are you using a low temp chiller or LN2?


Verified by HW monitor and CPU-Z to be >1.6. Asrock's utility gave just under 1.6, but its not really accurate (and I didn't check the Asrock utility after I put it on load; I just killed Prime asap). The fact that the temps hit >80C in seconds is consistent with a Vcore much higher than 1.525 (what I was using before).

I honestly wouldn't mind running an extended prime on 1.6 (not 1.6x or whatever I was at before) if my ambient temps are 10C or lower, on air. Too bad my room temps are about 15C higher than that. There is decent evidence that SBs can take a crapton of voltage, and the fact is, people run phase and stuff at 1.5-1.6V 24/7 without problems. Controlled temps and you *may* fine. Its debatable whether the combination of both high vcore and high (but not 100C high) temps can kill a CPU. All I can say is that high vcore alone isn't really that dangerous... as long as your motherboard and PSU are up to par.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wouldn't want that chip now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smile and wait for the flash.


Oops - wrong poster

Was referring to the 1.6V guy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Verified by HW monitor and CPU-Z to be >1.6. Asrock's utility gave just under 1.6, but its not really accurate (and I didn't check the Asrock utility after I put it on load; I just killed Prime asap). The fact that the temps hit >80C in seconds is consistent with a Vcore much higher than 1.525 (what I was using before).
> 
> I honestly wouldn't mind running an extended prime on 1.6 (not 1.6x or whatever I was at before) if my ambient temps are 10C or lower, on air. Too bad my room temps are about 15C higher than that. There is decent evidence that SBs can take a crapton of voltage, and the fact is, people run phase and stuff at 1.5-1.6V 24/7 without problems. Controlled temps and you *may* fine. Its debatable whether the combination of both high vcore and high (but not 100C high) temps can kill a CPU. All I can say is that high vcore alone isn't really that dangerous... as long as your motherboard and PSU are up to par.


Without a doubt, a SB can survive some amazing volts/current outside it's design spec (1.52V) if you can control temps. The issue is that software like HWM, cpuZ, realtemp etc, rely upon correct reporting from the bios... And really will not record reliably at the limits. It's those microsecond spikes that can flash a cpu. On some boards you can read the cpu package temp directly with your voltmeter.
Anyway, enjoy experimenting. That's what it is all about!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> I will run an 8 hours tonight then and post an update. Should i lower the pll? i am concerned with the temp it might reach with 8 hours. its a cm 412s with a noctua on top of it, but i am not using the fan at 1500rpm (1100rpm now)


Just leave pll on auto for now. Just put it a 1500rpm during the stress test then drop it down to 1100rpm when your system is stable.


----------



## Zeek

Well I was able to bump my OC a little to 4.6ghz.

Additional Turbo: +0.016v
Offset: -0.005v
VTT: 1.076v
PCH: 1.068v
PLL: 1.586v
VCCSA: 0.925v

Around 1.280v - 1.288v under load so it's average


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I can run 47x at 1.44V and with CPU PLL 1.475V. Is that PLL too low?


Can't imagine a reason how"too low" is possible if it's stable... anybody know otherwise?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Can't imagine a reason how"too low" is possible if it's stable... anybody know otherwise?


Only reason I can find to raise it is that it is lower than the guide states. I don't think it would hurt his chip if he were to raise it to 1.55v just to be on the safe side.


----------



## lilchronic

I lowerd my cpu pll to 1.6v @ 5ghz and i have no problems im not even going to run prime95 again if it crasehs i will raise it


----------



## Zeek

Messing around with -0.195 offset lol. Idles at 0.776v


----------



## PhilH930

Hi guys - new to the forums and looking for some advice and feedback on overclocking my I5 3570K on an extreme 4. I've read all the guides, and experimented pretty carefully, but right now am looking for some experienced views.

So I built my new PC about 5 days ago, and its been running very well. In all honesty, haven't built or tinkered with a PC for 8 or so years, so am a little rusty with some items. PC was running stable, so started to explore overclocking my cpu. Nothing too extensive so far, but most settings I've ran P95 for 20 to 30 mins. Once settled, I'll run for multiple hours minimum.

*Speed / Core Voltage / Temp:*
Default Bios - 3.4 core / ~0.960 / 29-32.
ASRock Optimized 4.2 / 1.272 - 1.264 / 68-70

*Custom 4.2 (All Core, 42, +0.004V Turbo, Internal PLL disabled, Power Limit and Plane Limts all 500, CPU C3, C6 and Package C all disabled):*

Core Speed / Core Voltage / Temps / Offset Voltage / CPU Load Line Calibration
4.2 / +0.005 / L3 / 1.224 / 64-68
4.2 / -0.005 / L3 / 1.208 / 63-68
4.2 / -0.030 / L3 / 1.184 to 1.192 / 60-65
4.2 / -0.050 / L3 / 1.176 /
4.2 / -0.050 / L5 / 1.144 to 1.152 / 57-62
4.2 / -0.065 / L3 / 1.160 to 1.168 / 58-63

All 4.2's were stable

4.3 / -0.065 / L3 / BSOD on boot
4.3 / -0.030 / L3 / 1.2 / 61-65

Ran stable on 4.3 for limited testing

4.4 ASRock Optimized - BSOD on boot
4.4 / +0.005 / L3 / 1.240 / BSOD when in windows (didn't even get to start P95)

Few questions:
1) Concerned about going above 1.240 core volts, but haven't really exceeded temps of 70 yet. Should I push the core voltage, and/or turbo voltage higher to try and run 4.4?
2) At stock speed, the voltage seems pretty high - is this normal? I haven't tried to tweak it down but was curious how others compare.

I'd really like to push it to 4.4 or 4.5, mainly for gaming in FSX. That said, I don't want to damage the CPU by inexperienced overclocking, so would like to learn more about voltage limits etc. A little concerned by CPU is limp given it can't even load 4.4 on ASRock optimized settings.

Thanks for any feedback.

PC Specs below (will take the time to put them into signature soon)

I-5 3570K (stock right now) / CoolerMaster 212 EVO / ASRock Extreme 4 / G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3-1600 / Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB / WD Caviar Black 1TB / MSI GTX 660Ti / Corsair 200R ATX / SeaSonic 620W / Asus DRW / Win 7 64 Bit


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Can't imagine a reason how"too low" is possible if it's stable... anybody know otherwise?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Only reason I can find to raise it is that it is lower than the guide states. I don't think it would hurt his chip if he were to raise it to 1.55v just to be on the safe side.


You guys are saying if would be better for me to raise my PLL voltage from 1.475V to 1.55V because the minimum that Intel states is 1.5V? Why not set it to 1.5V?

Oh and by the way, does that chart also apply to Sandy Bridge CPUs like mine? I noticed that it's for IB.


----------



## Zeek

I always forget I have the old P95 and the new one on my computer. Still running the new P95 with -0.195 offset because anything lower won't boot lol


----------



## Drak0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Just leave pll on auto for now. Just put it a 1500rpm during the stress test then drop it down to 1100rpm when your system is stable.


i forgot to run it tonight so all i could do was 4 hours this morning. i don't know the temp cause i did not leave harware monitor open but it did not explode so i guess its all good.

Anyway, 4 hours no errors, system appears to be stable. I played a bunch of hours and i didn't get anymore exe failures with +0.012v turbo

I will do a full 8 hours tonight it my brain actually works and i remember it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I lowerd my cpu pll to 1.6v @ 5ghz and i have no problems im not even going to run prime95 again if it crasehs i will raise it


Dude - great avatar!

PLL - if it will boot you're probably good. Watch for idle crash and check event viewer for kernel-power. Otherwise , go low!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You guys are saying if would be better for me to raise my PLL voltage from 1.475V to 1.55V because the minimum that Intel states is 1.5V? Why not set it to 1.5V?
> 
> Oh and by the way, does that chart also apply to Sandy Bridge CPUs like mine? I noticed that it's for IB.


Jpmboy, any thoughts on this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dude - great avatar!
> 
> PLL - if it will boot you're probably good. Watch for idle crash and check event viewer for kernel-power. Otherwise , go low!


What is the kernel-power error you are talking about? I reckon that everytime you have a BSOD that appears even at stock CPU clocks. Or are you referring to the Kernel WHEA errors?


----------



## bigirishman

Thank you so much for this easy to understand overclock guide. Thanks to you I've now got a stable 4.4 overclock on my 3570k using a mediocre xigmatec £30 cooler and It only just hits 60c on a couple of cores. Your genius. I could easily go further as I've had not a single crash or heat issue. Im just amazed and got a bit scared to go for more. If possible, when you have the time could you look at my cpuz, prime and real temp pics to see if you spot anything thats wrong. I just really can't believe the temps are so low on 4.4 ghz. Alls i did was set offset to +0.005v and set turbo boost to +004v and kept upping the multiplier by 1 each 5 minute pass with prime, just as you explained. I just stopped at 4.4. I was under the impression that ivy bridge heats up dramatically after 4ghz yet it hasn't for me! Once again thank you so much. Heres my pics


----------



## Zeek

For me it heats up once I go past 1.35v, but anything under that I can hold just fine. You seem to have a nice chip too!

Welcome to OCN


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> You guys are saying if would be better for me to raise my PLL voltage from 1.475V to 1.55V because the minimum that Intel states is 1.5V? Why not set it to 1.5V?
> 
> Oh and by the way, does that chart also apply to Sandy Bridge CPUs like mine? I noticed that it's for IB.


Nope, not saying that.
See page 1 of this thread for the chart.
It's only for Ivy. I have one somewhere for sandy. Vcore number is the same - that's all i remember.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nope, not saying that.
> See page 1 of this thread for the chart.
> It's only for Ivy. I have one somewhere for sandy. Vcore number is the same - that's all i remember.


Well, it says on the chart in page1 that it's both for Sandy and Ivy?


----------



## Jpmboy

Kernel power is also in windows event viewer. Catches throttling.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Kernel power is also in windows event viewer. Catches throttling.


Can you give an example of this kernel power error? And why would the CPU throttle? Because of temps?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dude - great avatar!
> 
> PLL - if it will boot you're probably good. Watch for idle crash and check event viewer for kernel-power. Otherwise , go low!


my avatar LOL i got to do it a week ago its been like 8 years








so for 2 days now ive had cpu pll @ 1.59v as low as it can go without any whea errors or crashes


----------



## PhilH930

Last night was able to run the following (reminder running I5 with 212 Evo cooling):

- 4.3 ghz, offset of -0.010, turbo voltage at 0.004. CPU Z reported 1.216 to 1.224 core votls. Reading through these forums though, my temps of 70 to 75 seem a little high for those volts (could reapply artic silver 5). This was stable for 45 mins of P95 blend test.

- 4.4 ghz, offset of +0.010, turbo 0.004. CPU Z reported 1.248. System ran P95, but was not ideal (laggy mouse), so likely would have crashed.

Starting to think my chip isn't the sharpest tool in the shed as it requires pretty high volts to boot above 4.2, so might be limited to 4.2 and/or 4.3. Thoughts?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Can you give an example of this kernel power error? And why would the CPU throttle? Because of temps?


It's not an error, IF you cpu throttles for temps or by a program other than the OS, it is recorded in event viewer, kernel-power trap. Same locaton as whea, just a different folder. (On an ipad at the moment). I think i have a cpu throttling event in there. Will check later.


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilH930*
> 
> Last night was able to run the following (reminder running I5 with 212 Evo cooling):
> 
> - 4.3 ghz, offset of -0.010, turbo voltage at 0.004. CPU Z reported 1.216 to 1.224 core votls. Reading through these forums though, my temps of 70 to 75 seem a little high for those volts (could reapply artic silver 5). This was stable for 45 mins of P95 blend test.
> 
> - 4.4 ghz, offset of +0.010, turbo 0.004. CPU Z reported 1.248. System ran P95, but was not ideal (laggy mouse), so likely would have crashed.
> 
> Starting to think my chip isn't the sharpest tool in the shed as it requires pretty high volts to boot above 4.2, so might be limited to 4.2 and/or 4.3. Thoughts?


moar vcore.. and maybe a better cooler. which one do u have?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Oh and by the way, does that chart also apply to Sandy Bridge CPUs like mine? I noticed that it's for IB.


Have to hunt for the Technical Bulletin for the chip on the intel website.

*Update*Too much sht there. I think the OP hunted this down awhile back. 1.52V is the max VID for 2700 and 2600K


----------



## ZeVo

So before I left for school I let Prime95 run on blend for almost nine hours.


----------



## Jpmboy

For those pushing the edge:

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## PhilH930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> moar vcore.. and maybe a better cooler. which one do u have?


I'm using a Cooler Master 212 Evo. My stock idle temps are 29 to 32 at most, and running P95 at default for a couple of hours never exceeded the mid 50's. I feel the cooler should be sufficient for 4.4, just wondering now if I applied enough thermal compound.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilH930*
> 
> I'm using a Cooler Master 212 Evo. My stock idle temps are 29 to 32 at most, and running P95 at default for a couple of hours never exceeded the mid 50's. I feel the cooler should be sufficient for 4.4, just wondering now if I applied enough thermal compound.


those temps are fine. you can do way better than 4.4


----------



## PhilH930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> those temps are fine. you can do way better than 4.4


Just ran an hour at 4.2, all settings on Auto. WIth this, core voltage was 1.264 to 1.272, temps 62 to 68 (only one core at 68, core 0 was the lowest). Quite good fun learning about overclocking this chip - think I'll see how far I can push on Auto, then find a fixed value for a stable 4.3 to 4.4 (I hope), and then try offset mode so it can dial back at idle times.

For limits, I'm planning to stay under 1.3 volts, and temps below 75 to 80; does this sound reasonable?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's not an error, IF you cpu throttles for temps or by a program other than the OS, it is recorded in event viewer, kernel-power trap. Same locaton as whea, just a different folder. (On an ipad at the moment). I think i have a cpu throttling event in there. Will check later.


So if I'm not limited by temps, how do you get rid of those kernel-power traps and how do you avoid throttling?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Have to hunt for the Technical Bulletin for the chip on the intel website.
> 
> *Update*Too much sht there. I think the OP hunted this down awhile back. 1.52V is the max VID for 2700 and 2600K


And how about the minimum? 1.71V I think?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilH930*
> 
> Just ran an hour at 4.2, all settings on Auto. WIth this, core voltage was 1.264 to 1.272, temps 62 to 68 (only one core at 68, core 0 was the lowest). Quite good fun learning about overclocking this chip - think I'll see how far I can push on Auto, then find a fixed value for a stable 4.3 to 4.4 (I hope), and then try offset mode so it can dial back at idle times.
> 
> For limits, I'm planning to stay under 1.3 volts, and temps below 75 to 80; does this sound reasonable?


I think you should run a couple of more hours. I thought I was getting great temps after the one hour mark passed but two hours later my temps were up by 10.


----------



## PhilH930

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> I think you should run a couple of more hours. I thought I was getting great temps after the one hour mark passed but two hours later my temps were up by 10.


Thanks - I will certainly plan on doing that. Running in Fixed mode right now at 4.4, voltage flickering between 1.296 and 1.304. Temps are 70 to 76, but only been running about 20 mins so insufficient testing to draw conclusions as of yet.


----------



## reath37

hi guys am buying the as rock z77 extreme 6 and was just wondering what people on here think about this board
it's ether going to be the Z77: ASRock, asus, gigabyte

,
this is what i think so far for my build i already have the ssd and the gtx 560's and psu
just need to find a mobo, cpu, ram any ideas welcome









z77 ex 6
3570k
16GB corsair vig 1600
1000w corsair psu
2 X EVGA GTX 560 ti 448 cores in SLI
Kingston ssd now 128gb OS drive


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I have the extreme 6 paired with a 3770k and I have to say that the board is a good over clocker. If you get a decent to good chip it can easily OC between 4.5~4.7 Ghz (I have mine @ 4.5 Ghz and my chip is not the greatest). The limiting factor would be your cooling. Another factor to limit your OC is if you buy 4 sticks of 4 Gb ram and fill up all your dimm slots. So if buying 16 Gb of ram, get two sticks of 8 Gb and only use 2 slots.

Another plus the board has is the number of fan headers and a decent way of controlling it via BIOS. It's not as robust as the Asus fan expert 2 but is good.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I have the extreme 6 paired with a 3770k and I have to say that the board is a good over clocker. If you get a decent to good chip it can easily OC between 4.5~4.7 Ghz. The limiting factor would be your cooling. Another factor to limit your OC is if you buy 4 sticks of 4 Gb ram and fill up all your dimm slots. So if buying 16 Gb of ram, get two sticks of 8 Gb and only use 2 slots.


IMCs of Ivy Bridge are so good that having all 4 DIMM slots populated has no effect in the CPU OC. It would be a tad harder to overclock your RAM modules if you populate all DIMMs but that won't affect your CPU OC.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilH930*
> 
> Just ran an hour at 4.2, all settings on Auto. WIth this, core voltage was 1.264 to 1.272, temps 62 to 68 (only one core at 68, core 0 was the lowest). Quite good fun learning about overclocking this chip - think I'll see how far I can push on Auto, then find a fixed value for a stable 4.3 to 4.4 (I hope), and then try offset mode so it can dial back at idle times.
> 
> For limits, I'm planning to stay under 1.3 volts, and temps below 75 to 80; does this sound reasonable?


You are not supposed to overclock w/ your vcore on auto. Just start w/ offset


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> IMCs of Ivy Bridge are so good that having all 4 DIMM slots populated has no effect in the CPU OC. It would be a tad harder to overclock your RAM modules if you populate all DIMMs but that won't affect your CPU OC.


I guess I should have been more specific because I was talking about the mother board and not specifically the CPU. Also when I OC, I always do it for both the CPU and memory among other things.

I should have said another limiting factor when OCing your RAM instead of giving a blanket statement about OCing.


----------



## Zeek

Killed my CPU









No but really, I think I just killed my CPU. I've tested everything possible except a different mobo or CPU so I shall go back to Microcenter on Saturday, hopefully, and return it and get a new chip.


----------



## reath37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I have the extreme 6 paired with a 3770k and I have to say that the board is a good over clocker. If you get a decent to good chip it can easily OC between 4.5~4.7 Ghz (I have mine @ 4.5 Ghz and my chip is not the greatest). The limiting factor would be your cooling. Another factor to limit your OC is if you buy 4 sticks of 4 Gb ram and fill up all your dimm slots. So if buying 16 Gb of ram, get two sticks of 8 Gb and only use 2 slots.
> 
> Another plus the board has is the number of fan headers and a decent way of controlling it via BIOS. It's not as robust as the Asus fan expert 2 but is good.


well i have and will have water cooling on ALL components including CPU, MOBO CHOKES and MOFSET , RAM, GPU's, and the Z77 chip via arctic aluminum adhesive
so i cant see heat being a problem,

Oh and i will be adding a cooler box with 1 more 3 x 120 radiator bring the count to 2 - 3 x 120 rad's and 1- 1 x 120 rad although i
probably wont use the little one any more i have my system now extremely OC on everything cpu,ram,and both GPU's with only 1- 4 x 120 rad
basicly so two x 3x120 should be fine for the 3570k rite?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Killed my CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but really, I think I just killed my CPU. I've tested everything possible except a different mobo or CPU so I shall go back to Microcenter on Saturday, hopefully, and return it and get a new chip.


That sucks. Is the computer turning on but the screens black?


----------



## reath37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> That sucks. Is the computer turning on but the screens black?


have you tried a debug card to see what is causing the prob i wouldn't give up just yet
may just be a plug or swich ? Sorry to hear about it im getting ready to disassemble
a perfectly good working pc to rebuild. its always scary when first booting back up
ide use a debug card first befor returning good luck


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> That sucks. Is the computer turning on but the screens black?


Yep, exactly this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reath37*
> 
> have you tried a debug card to see what is causing the prob i wouldn't give up just yet
> may just be a plug or swich ? Sorry to hear about it im getting ready to disassemble
> a perfectly good working pc to rebuild. its always scary when first booting back up
> ide use a debug card first befor returning good luck


Debug light on mobo gives me a 07 and sometimes a 10. That's all I get tho.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Yep, exactly this.


Then its possible. I upgraded our old dell 478 socket around 5 years back( long gone now) from a celeron to a Pentium 4 that i got off ebay. About 4 months later the computer would start up w/ an all black screen. I knew the P4 had died because i swapped back in the celeron and computer booted right up.


----------



## reath37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Then its possible. I upgraded our old dell 478 socket around 5 years back( long gone now) from a celeron to a Pentium 4 that i got off ebay. About 4 months later the computer would start up w/ an all black screen. I knew the P4 had died because i swapped back in the celeron and computer booted right up.


that sounds more like a bios prob not a cpu prob i don't really on the boards debug i use a pcie debug w/ read out definitions
it could be the board needs a bios update for the new cpu if its dead then its dead does the board say its the cpu or somthing elts
sounded like he said he was getting more than one code


----------



## reath37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Yep, exactly this.
> Debug light on mobo gives me a 07 and sometimes a 10. That's all I get tho.


o7 is memory no or a graphics card unplugged or unseated have you tried remounting all
components from scrach and are you saying your not getting image from cpu (onboard) or from
your video card.
asus is nice you can flash the bios to a board with no cpu, mem, or video card just the power plugs


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reath37*
> 
> o7 is memory no or a graphics card unplugged or unseated have you tried remounting all
> components from scrach and are you saying your not getting image from cpu (onboard) or from
> your video card.
> asus is nice you can flash the bios to a board with no cpu, mem, or video card just the power plugs


I've already tried different sticks of ram. Also no ram installed and different GPU's. I'm pretty positive it's the CPU.

0x07: AP initialization after microcode loading

0x10: PEI Core is started

I don't mind swapping out the chip, it's just that MC is an hour away


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So if I'm not limited by temps, how do you get rid of those kernel-power traps and how do you avoid throttling?
> And how about the minimum? 1.71V I think?


Can't get rid of the "trap" - it's part of the OS kernel. If you want to learn more go over to "sysnative.com". Of course you can delete the existing records in EV. Are you seeing EV records of cores being "throttled by software other than Windows" ?

1.71V minimun for what?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I've already tried different sticks of ram. Also no ram installed and different GPU's. I'm pretty positive it's the CPU.
> 
> 0x07: AP initialization after microcode loading
> 
> 0x10: PEI Core is started
> 
> I don't mind swapping out the chip, it's just that MC is an hour away


Zeek - you may have done this procedure already: disconnect every external evice except mouse and keyboard, remove all but one ram stick, put it in the correct slot according to the MB instructions. Use one or no graphics card (connect directly to MB video). Pwer on, press CLR CMOS, if it posts to bios your good. If not, repeat 2 or 3 times. If it still will not post, what is the dr. Debug number showing last.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reath37*
> 
> that sounds more like a bios prob not a cpu prob i don't really on the boards debug i use a pcie debug w/ read out definitions
> it could be the board needs a bios update for the new cpu if its dead then its dead does the board say its the cpu or somthing elts
> sounded like he said he was getting more than one code


No its not a bios problem if it it was working fine w/ the P4 originally. If it was a bios problem the P4 would of never worked in the first place.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Zeek - you may have done this procedure already: disconnect every external evice except mouse and keyboard, remove all but one ram stick, put it in the correct slot according to the MB instructions. Use one or no graphics card (connect directly to MB video). Pwer on, press CLR CMOS, if it posts to bios your good. If not, repeat 2 or 3 times. If it still will not post, what is the dr. Debug number showing last.


Like I said above, mostly it shows 07 and sometimes 10. Nothing on screen all fans are moving etc.


----------



## reath37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Zeek - you may have done this procedure already: disconnect every external evice except mouse and keyboard, remove all but one ram stick, put it in the correct slot according to the MB instructions. Use one or no graphics card (connect directly to MB video). Pwer on, press CLR CMOS, if it posts to bios your good. If not, repeat 2 or 3 times. If it still will not post, what is the dr. Debug number showing last.


i think it was 07 or 10
i didn't understand the part about it coming on but no video
if the computer is coming on and theirs no video signal
i have only had this prb once and it was because i had my
42" plunged in for some reason it would only give me a bios screen on a small
lcd monitor dont know why other than the drivers for the 42" was not installed
at this point in the boot anyway plunged in a reg monitor and it was a key stroke
i needed to make saying continue the boot process:thumb:


----------



## reath37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Like I said above, mostly it shows 07 and sometimes 10. Nothing on screen all fans are moving etc.


have you tried making a keystroke like F1 after you get the code


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I guess I should have been more specific because I was talking about the mother board and not specifically the CPU. Also when I OC, I always do it for both the CPU and memory among other things.
> 
> I should have said another limiting factor when OCing your RAM instead of giving a blanket statement about OCing.


Gotcha, no worries.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Can't get rid of the "trap" - it's part of the OS kernel. If you want to learn more go over to "sysnative.com". Of course you can delete the existing records in EV. Are you seeing EV records of cores being "throttled by software other than Windows" ?
> 
> 1.71V minimun for what?


Ah. So you were just suggesting to monitor those traps? No, I only see Kernel-Power when the computer shuts down prematurely.

1.71V for PLL voltage.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reath37*
> 
> have you tried making a keystroke like F1 after you get the code


Keyboard and mouse don't work, so that doesn't do anything.


----------



## reath37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Keyboard and mouse don't work, so that doesn't do anything.[/
> 
> also to check with no cpu see if you get same code, and ram as well pull all dimms
> do these things one at a time note codes receded for each cpu, ram,


----------



## reath37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Keyboard and mouse don't work, so that doesn't do anything.


what ever then its dead buy a new cpu, but when you do and find it wont work because something elts
is wrong that sux ive done it and it was something stupid i did during installation im just throwing ideas out
things that happen to me that sound like your problem if it helps cool if not good luck with your new cpu
sorry no coffee


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reath37*
> 
> so your using a usb mouse rite theres no keyboard or mouse port


Correct. The E4 does have a PS2 port, I just don't have a PS2 capable keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reath37*
> 
> what ever then its dead buy a new cpu, but when you do and find it wont work because something elts
> is wrong that sux ive done it and it was something stupid i did during installation im just throwing ideas out
> things that happen to me that sound like your problem if it helps cool if not good luck with your new cpu


And I don't need to buy a new CPU. I just need to drive down to Microcenter, return mine and get a new one with the in-store credit


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> And I don't need to buy a new CPU. I just need to drive down to Microcenter, return mine and get a new one with the in-store credit


Let us know when you get the new cpu if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Jpmboy

That's a good sign. it will catch "unexpected shutdown"


----------



## Jpmboy

*ZEEK - di you try this:*

"Zeek - you may have done this procedure already: disconnect every external evice except mouse and keyboard, remove all but one ram stick, put it in the correct slot according to the MB instructions. Use one or no graphics card (connect directly to MB video). Pwer on, press CLR CMOS, if it posts to bios your good. If not, repeat 2 or 3 times. If it still will not post, what is the dr. Debug number showing last"

I wouldn't toss the CPU just yet. You realy don't have the dataset yet (that I've seen) that says it is the CPU.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *ZEEK - di you try this:*
> 
> "Zeek - you may have done this procedure already: disconnect every external evice except mouse and keyboard, remove all but one ram stick, put it in the correct slot according to the MB instructions. Use one or no graphics card (connect directly to MB video). Pwer on, press CLR CMOS, if it posts to bios your good. If not, repeat 2 or 3 times. If it still will not post, what is the dr. Debug number showing last"
> 
> I wouldn't toss the CPU just yet. You realy don't have the dataset yet (that I've seen) that says it is the CPU.


I did reply to that post incase you didn't see it. I've already tried all of that.
Quote:


> Like I said above, mostly it shows 07 and sometimes 10. Nothing on screen all fans are moving etc.


----------



## reath37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Correct. The E4 does have a PS2 port, I just don't have a PS2 capable keyboard.
> And I don't need to buy a new CPU. I just need to drive down to Microcenter, return mine and get a new one with the in-store credit


sorry didnt mean to sound like a jerk if its that simple i think you'll have it fixed in no time:thumb:


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reath37*
> 
> sorry didnt mean to sound like a jerk if its that simple i think you'll have it fixed in no time:thumb:


No worries mate. It's all good


----------



## reath37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> No worries mate. It's all good


yeh if it were local i would def takeback the board first just to check:thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I did reply to that post incase you didn't see it. I've already tried all of that.


Damn, that suks - please let us know what happens when you replace the cpu.

Insurance:

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reath37*
> 
> yeh if it were local i would def takeback the board first just to check:thumb:


I'm pretty sure it's the CPU. I had a similar issue with my AMD FX 8120 (fans spin, black screen etc) and I swapped out the CPU's and everything was fine. So I'm just gonna take that back and see what happens.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Damn, that suks - please let us know what happens when you replace the cpu.
> 
> Insurance:
> 
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


I have the MicroCenter 3 year warranty on the chip. All I have to do is bring it back and they swap it, no questions asked


----------



## reath37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the CPU. I had a similar issue with my AMD FX 8120 (fans spin, black screen etc) and I swapped out the CPU's and everything was fine. So I'm just gonna take that back and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the MicroCenter 3 year warranty on the chip. All I have to do is bring it back and they swap it, no questions asked


sorry didn't see that def check the cpu at the store and buy a good debug card if you had one it would tell you bad cpu, ram, video, bios,
all kinds of sht:thumb:i have the red debug from china works like a friggen charm


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reath37*
> 
> well i have and will have water cooling on ALL components including CPU, MOBO CHOKES and MOFSET , RAM, GPU's, and the Z77 chip via arctic aluminum adhesive
> so i cant see heat being a problem,
> 
> Oh and i will be adding a cooler box with 1 more 3 x 120 radiator bring the count to 2 - 3 x 120 rad's and 1- 1 x 120 rad although i
> probably wont use the little one any more i have my system now extremely OC on everything cpu,ram,and both GPU's with only 1- 4 x 120 rad
> basicly so two x 3x120 should be fine for the 3570k rite?


That should be more than enough! Of course this is OCN so for epeen you could just add more and more! Lol!


----------



## PhilH930

Reverted back to the opening post recommendations for OC (as opposed to fixed mode experiments. Using the OP settings (line load on level 3 though), I can achieve 4.3ghz with stability (intel burn test passed, and 3 hours or P95 as of now - will keep running it though). Temps show a max of 74 to 80, but I believe that was when the fan was still spooling up (212 Evo). For the past 2 hours temps have been in the 65 to 75 range, depending on the test. According to CPU Z, voltage is 1.224.

Was able to run 4.4 too on these settings last night, but wanted to run a more extensive test on 4.3 for now.

Can't even boot with 4.5 though. Even with turbo voltage at +0.039V it crashes after minutes. CPUZ was reporting 1.288 to 1.296 for this experiement.

Thoughts on the above? I could easily run 4.2 or 4.3, and probably lower the offset to help temps further. Or, push for 4.4 extensive testing.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's a good sign. it will catch "unexpected shutdown"


Wait, what was your original post about this? I'm really confused now on what you were saying originally about Kernel-Power, lol.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Thanks a lot for the great guide! I bought my 3570k a couple weeks ago and sadly I don't think its too good. When everything is set at auto in my bios and I set the multiplier to all cores to 4.3Ghz my MOBO throws 1.361v at it under full load. Ridiculous! I was getting temps up to 99c in P95 and I had to stop the test so I didnt burn anything out. Thanks to this guide I've learned a little bit and I currently am running 4.3Ghz with an offset of -.095 (yes, negative) with .004 additional turbo boost. Idling I am getting 1.02v and under load its 1.272v. This is the lowest stable voltage I was able to achieve. Sucks, but I'll take it for what it is. temps max at 80c after 12 hours of Prime95 and max at 54c during cpu intensive online maps in BF3. I have an AsRock Z77 Extreme4 MOBO and a cooler master 212 EVO with IC Diamond paste. Anyways, I'm just trying to say thank you for this amazing guide it has really helped a newbie like myself not break my computer.


----------



## reath37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the great guide! I bought my 3570k a couple weeks ago and sadly I don't think its too good. When everything is set at auto in my bios and I set the multiplier to all cores to 4.3Ghz my MOBO throws 1.361v at it under full load. Ridiculous! I was getting temps up to 99c in P95 and I had to stop the test so I didnt burn anything out. Thanks to this guide I've learned a little bit and I currently am running 4.3Ghz with an offset of -.095 (yes, negative) with .004 additional turbo boost. Idling I am getting 1.02v and under load its 1.272v. This is the lowest stable voltage I was able to achieve. Sucks, but I'll take it for what it is. temps max at 80c after 12 hours of Prime95 and max at 54c during cpu intensive online maps in BF3. I have an AsRock Z77 Extreme4 MOBO and a cooler master 212 EVO with IC Diamond paste. Anyways, I'm just trying to say thank you for this amazing guide it has really helped a newbie like myself not break my computer.


Nice job thats close to 3770k speeds:thumb:


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reath37*
> 
> Nice job thats close to 3770k speeds:thumb:


Thanks! So doing a negative offset isnt a bad thing? I havent seen anyone saying that they have done that and everyone has told me to start at .005 offset so I never even though to try a negative offset until yesterday. and what do you mean it is close to 3770k speeds? I thought the 3770k was 3.5Ghz?


----------



## Kanashimu

Okay, I know this is a shot in the dark but I was wondering if anyone could help me. I can get 5 Ghz easily on one core, but no matter what I do, I can't prime for more than 5 minutes with 4 cores. I've gone to vcore as high as 1.52 on load (1.59 idle). 1.45 is the lowest I can POST @ 5 ghz. I've tried 49x and 51x multipliers; CPU really doesn't like 51 (but I can't really tell since I BSOD so fast anyway). x101 error every time. I've tried tinkering with many settings, PLL, pch, the other voltages. I leave c states all disabled, EIST on. Spread spectrum off.

4 core results:

1.45 - shaky, can bsod while idle
1.46-1.5 instant bsod after starting prime workers
1.51-1.53 ranges from a few seconds to over a minute if lucky. Longest run was just under 5 min before BSOD.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Okay, I know this is a shot in the dark but I was wondering if anyone could help me. I can get 5 Ghz easily on one core, but no matter what I do, I can't prime for more than 5 minutes with 4 cores. I've gone to vcore as high as 1.52 on load (1.59 idle). 1.45 is the lowest I can POST @ 5 ghz. I've tried 49x and 51x multipliers; CPU really doesn't like 51 (but I can't really tell since I BSOD so fast anyway). x101 error every time. I've tried tinkering with many settings, PLL, pch, the other voltages. I leave c states all disabled, EIST on. Spread spectrum off.
> 
> 4 core results:
> 
> 1.45 - shaky, can bsod while idle
> 1.46-1.5 instant bsod after starting prime workers
> 1.51-1.53 ranges from a few seconds to over a minute if lucky. Longest run was just under 5 min before BSOD.


Why are you testing it on 1 core?

Max volts recommended by intel is 1.52 and most people dont like getting near that maximum. I would say try for a lower multiplier.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Thanks! So doing a negative offset isnt a bad thing? I havent seen anyone saying that they have done that and everyone has told me to start at .005 offset so I never even though to try a negative offset until yesterday. and what do you mean it is close to 3770k speeds? I thought the 3770k was 3.5Ghz?


Negative offset for idle? What I did was I just reverted to stock in the bios and let my computer settle down and check the cpu-z vcore of your stock chip. Now go back to your overclock and drop your offset until you match that idle voltage, then do your load overclock by raising your turbo offset voltage. My offset happens to be negative, but it is also exactly the same as what the vcore reads when I put my chip to stock at idle which is 0.0962v for me. I don't see the big deal if you do it this way. I have not had a freeze, crash, or WHEA error since my 24 hour prime.


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Why are you testing it on 1 core?
> 
> Max volts recommended by intel is 1.52 and most people dont like getting near that maximum. I would say try for a lower multiplier.


I BSOD extremely fast on 4 cores, so I test a single core to see if its possible.


----------



## Lucky 23

Well if your trying to find a 24/7 stable overclock then what one core can overclock to is irrelevant. Your going to spend a bunch of time trying to get 1 core stable but then have to completely redo your overclock because it most likely wont be possible for all 4 cores to run at that speed. You should just enable all 4 cores and start slowly taking it up and find the chips limits that way.

Also be cautious w/ your voltage unless you got deep pockets or a good warranty.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well if your trying to find a 24/7 stable overclock then what one core can overclock to is irrelevant. Your going to spend a bunch of time trying to get 1 core stable but then have to completely redo your overclock because it most likely wont be possible for all 4 cores to run at that speed. You should just enable all 4 cores and start slowly taking it up and find the chips limits that way.
> 
> Also be cautious w/ your voltage unless you got deep pockets or a good warranty.


X2







suicide run.

Kanashimu - "smile, and wait for the flash". You should get the intel performance tuning plan. You may be the poster child!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Wait, what was your original post about this? I'm really confused now on what you were saying originally about Kernel-Power, lol.


Uh ... We're lost on this one. I think you said you did not see any throttling, and did see "unexpected shutdown". That's all.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Uh ... We're lost on this one. I think you said you did not see any throttling, and did see "unexpected shutdown". That's all.


Yes but you were saying something about take note of Kernel-Power or something?


----------



## kidxcore

hi guys.
just wanted to start off by saying this is one of the best oc guides ive seen around. really clear and detailed. but ive got a couple of questions.
ive been following the guide really closely and started overclocking.
but even at 3.7ghz i seem to be getting bout 70c-73c on realtemp and 1.208v-1.216v on cpuz during the p95 test.
like the guide said i set +0.005v offset and +0.004v turbo. and slowly increased the multiplier. i didnt meddle with the other settings.
idle temps are 29c-32c.

ive some seen posts n screenshots from some of u guys getting 4.5ghz @ 1.208v and 75c.
i know cooling plays a huge part but i think my results are kinda high for just 3.7ghz.
whats wrong? what should i do?

specs are:
asrock z77 extreme4
i5 3570k
hyper 212 evo
8gb ram

please help!

thanks.


----------



## Lucky 23

what overclock are you trying to achieve? A +0.005 offset / +0.004 turbo is basically a starting point for a 45 multi.


----------



## Type-R

Hi guys.

right now I have my 2500k @ 4.5ghz stable.

My VID is 1.4061~1.3961 and the Core voltage 1.352~1.344 , (using prime95)

I almost left all auto and I only change this settings:

Offset Voltage: -0.20
Turbo Boost Voltage: +0.08

Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled

I don't have too much knowledge in overclocking. I want to know if my voltages are Ok , Another thing is when I try to past 4.5ghz my pc turn off.









Thanks A lot!


----------



## kidxcore

yes i hope to achieve a 4.5ghz stable system.
okay i got kinda adventurous and i did a -0.005v offset w/ +0.005v turbo.
it brought my temps down a little.
running 4.0ghz i got max temps around 77c and vcore 1.232-1.240.
is it going okay? can i push it somemore?
and what is the downsides (if any) to a negative offset value?


----------



## Kanashimu

The voltages I run aren't even suicide.. 1.6 on a 24 hour prime probably is safe. 1.65 will just throttle as soon as you hit 93. I definitely wouldn't try a 24 hour on 1.7 though.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> right now I have my 2500k @ 4.5ghz stable.
> 
> My VID is 1.4061~1.3961 and the Core voltage 1.352~1.344 , (using prime95)
> 
> I almost left all auto and I only change this settings:
> 
> Offset Voltage: -0.20
> Turbo Boost Voltage: +0.08
> 
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> 
> I don't have too much knowledge in overclocking. I want to know if my voltages are Ok , Another thing is when I try to past 4.5ghz my pc turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks A lot!


Well you might be a little on the high side. My cpu has the same VID but i got 4.5ghz stable w/ 1.32 in bios and 1.296-1.304 in CPU-z. All CPU's are different but i would try a lower offset.

Whats your CPU-z idle vcore?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> yes i hope to achieve a 4.5ghz stable system.
> okay i got kinda adventurous and i did a -0.005v offset w/ +0.005v turbo.
> it brought my temps down a little.
> running 4.0ghz i got max temps around 77c and vcore 1.232-1.240.
> is it going okay? can i push it somemore?
> and what is the downsides (if any) to a negative offset value?


Just set your multi at 45 w/ a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo then boot into windows. Get your CPU-z idle vcore and then run P95 for a couple minutes and get your CPU-z full load vcore. Post those numbers and we will be able to tell you whether to increase or decrease your voltage


----------



## hexaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> yes i hope to achieve a 4.5ghz stable system.
> okay i got kinda adventurous and i did a -0.005v offset w/ +0.005v turbo.
> it brought my temps down a little.
> running 4.0ghz i got max temps around 77c and vcore 1.232-1.240.
> is it going okay? can i push it somemore?
> and what is the downsides (if any) to a negative offset value?


I too have a extreme4 | i5-3570k, CPU cooled with a contac 30 which should be similar or a bit worse than your cooler. Yesterday I got down to do some OC-ing and my numbers were roughly:

4.5 ghz with 1.32 vcore (damn U whea!), 93 max temp on hottest core on prime (85-93-86-87 max temperatures), 22C ambient. Having creep-ed up to near 95 C I took it down a notch to:
4.4 ghz with 1.24 Vcore, 85 max temp on hottest core on prime (79-85-80-79 max temperatures), 22C ambient.
I'm still watching for whea errors on the 4.4 OC, but so far seems fine (slightly disappointed on my CPU oc's, looks like a below average on the silicon lottery)

Your numbers look like the CPU cooling isn't done quite well, and the OC looks similar to the default OC profiles
Cooling: personally I got the cpu cooler blowing air twords the back of the case, from where another 12 cm fan blows it out of the rear. Also I squeazed a 8 cm fan in the front of the case @ cpu level to blow some air twords the cpu
OC: make sure you are not loading the AXTU oc tool with some pre-entered values that override the bios OC.


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hexaq*
> 
> I too have a extreme4 | i5-3570k, CPU cooled with a contac 30 which should be similar or a bit worse than your cooler. Yesterday I got down to do some OC-ing and my numbers were roughly:
> 
> 4.5 ghz with 1.32 vcore (damn U whea!), 93 max temp on hottest core on prime (85-93-86-87 max temperatures), 22C ambient. Having creep-ed up to near 95 C I took it down a notch to:
> 4.4 ghz with 1.24 Vcore, 85 max temp on hottest core on prime (79-85-80-79 max temperatures), 22C ambient.
> I'm still watching for whea errors on the 4.4 OC, but so far seems fine (slightly disappointed on my CPU oc's, looks like a below average on the silicon lottery)
> 
> Your numbers look like the CPU cooling isn't done quite well, and the OC looks like similar to the default OC profiles
> Cooling: personally I got the cpu cooler blowing air twords the back of the case, from where another 12 cm fan blows it out of the rear. Also I squeazed a 8 cm fan in the front of the case @ cpu level to blow some air twords the cpu
> OC: make sure you are not loading the AXTU oc tool with some pre-entered values that override the bios OC.


my fans are blowing the same direction too with the exception of the 8cm one.
do u suggest i go water cooling instead?
and nope i havent touched the axtu tool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Just set your multi at 45 w/ a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo then boot into windows. Get your CPU-z idle vcore and then run P95 for a couple minutes and get your CPU-z full load vcore. Post those numbers and we will be able to tell you whether to increase or decrease your voltage


i did what u asked but i bsod once it was bout to boot into windows.
how should i proceed?
ive reverted to multi 40, offset -0.005v, turbo +0.004v


----------



## hexaq

the 8cm fan shouldn't make or break the cooling arrangement.
few possibilities:
* warm room or not enough ventilation around the computer (i.e. computer is tucked away in a narrow space) or the case has not enough air intakes to feed the cpu cooler (try opening the side panel slightly in that case - just enough to put 2 fingers in at the top)

* CPU cooler thermal grease not applied well -if you have extra grease you can take out the cpu cooler and look at the grease print. First have a read here: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=1&limit=1&limitstart=0 (is quite long but lots of info in there). Some people apply thermal paste then look at the grease print until is properly done. This needs lots of grease tho for all the trial and errors. In my case I just made a even thin lair of grease on the cpu and called it a day...altho I am thinking of doing it properly...eventually

* your CPU is one of the unfortunate ones that have more TIM on the die, thus making any and all cooling attempts rather futile unless you de-lid it (but I wouldn't go there if I were you ... the risk is too high)

water cooling will increase your OC possibility, but I'd try to make the air work better first before going on the deep end with water. Is expensive for one, and personally I feel a bit squeamish about having water wiggle around inside the case


----------



## Type-R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well you might be a little on the high side. My cpu has the same VID but i got 4.5ghz stable w/ 1.32 in bios and 1.296-1.304 in CPU-z. All CPU's are different but i would try a lower offset.
> 
> Whats your CPU-z idle vcore?


the idle vcore is 0.960~0.952


----------



## Kanashimu

Ahh I give up 5 ghz. 1.555 and I still BSOD ridiculously fast. Tried increasing PLL between 1.5-1.9 and I occasionally got the x124 error instead, but nothing came out of it. Ambient temps aren't good enough to push vcore any higher; if prime goes to >90C the results are invalid anyway, due to throttling.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quick question, I overclocked an i5 3570k on an asrock z77e-itx (bios p1.30) and i'm not sure if I should disable ALL c states. ATM my settings are

speedstep: disabled
multi all core: 43
spread spec: disabled
fixed vcore (1.195v)
LLC: level 1

Yea, my chip needs around 1.21 v to be stable at 4.3GHz (llc level 1 gives it that no problem), not a golden chip. But the C states? I want max stability...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Quick question, I overclocked an i5 3570k on an asrock z77e-itx (bios p1.30) and i'm not sure if I should disable ALL c states. ATM my settings are
> 
> speedstep: disabled
> multi all core: 43
> spread spec: disabled
> fixed vcore (1.195v)
> LLC: level 1
> 
> Yea, my chip needs around 1.21 v to be stable at 4.3GHz (llc level 1 gives it that no problem), not a golden chip. But the C states? I want max stability...


Why are uo using fixed mode? Switch to offset mode, enable speedstep. You should probably lower LLC to 2 or 3. Setting it at 1 can give some high spikes thru your cpu. Vdroop is a good thing. Usee additional turbo to bring the load vcore back up... Or use offset to bring it up(but this will raise idle vcore too)

Anyway...
c3 and c6 off, c1e on/auto for offset mode.
See page 1 for c states and fixed mode.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Ahh I give up 5 ghz. 1.555 and I still BSOD ridiculously fast. Tried increasing PLL between 1.5-1.9 and I occasionally got the x124 error instead, but nothing came out of it. Ambient temps aren't good enough to push vcore any higher; if prime goes to >90C the results are invalid anyway, due to throttling.


Once you hit the oc you want to maintain for use, either do sfc /scannow, repair or reinstall windows. Nothing like 101, 124 and extreme air/water oc to corrupt the OS.


----------



## reath37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Once you hit the oc you want to maintain for use, either do sfc /scannow, repair or reinstall windows. Nothing like 101, 124 and extreme air/water oc to corrupt the OS.


true true keep mine on flash just for that reason


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reath37*
> 
> true true keep mine on flash just for that reason


Yeah, i keep a windows boot drive clone for this reason. OC with it. Switch over when done. Maybe overkill, but a bad OS can make your OC actually feel alot slower!

I'm sure many on this thread use the Audit mode during a windows install. If not, search it in sevenforums.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> i did what u asked but i bsod once it was bout to boot into windows.
> how should i proceed?
> ive reverted to multi 40, offset -0.005v, turbo +0.004v


Then you need a higher offset, try a +0.015 +0.004 turbo and see if it boots

I wouldn't recommend the AXTU tool for overclocking just keep using bios


----------



## teeheetummytums

Used this guide as a reference for my OC. 4.5ghz stable 1.25 vcore with temps around 80°C, which is around 50 above ambient. I'm quite surprised how easy it was to get to 4.5. However anything above that needed a lot more voltage and I decided 4.5 is enough for now.

But I have one problem. My cpu idles at 4.5ghz now matter what. Only way I can force is to change the power plan to 'power saver'. On balanced its max speed all the way. I tried using the 2 C states listed in the guide, the offset mode gives me max speed and the idle modes BSODs me. Anybody got ideas?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> the idle vcore is 0.960~0.952


Take some screen shots of your bios by formatting a flash drive in FAT32, rebooting into bios and hitting F12. That way we can all see you settings.

Your 2500k is very similar to mine where a -0.020 gives me the same 0.960 idle but combined w/ a +0.008 turbo would give me around 1.272 or 1.28 IIRC.

The 1.35v full load is seen in CPU-z?


----------



## Type-R

Yes the 1.35v is full load using prime95 and CPU-Z

Here some pictures.


----------



## Lucky 23

Well your settings look good but you want to try and bring down your full load vcore to see if it can still run stable at 4.5ghz. But in doing this your idle vcore will decrease also so you will want to pay close attention to this in CPU-z.

Since you want to decrease you full load voltage you can try setting your turbo at a +0.004 or put it auto and overclock using offset only since you really dont need any extra vcore at full load. Then try a -0.025 or a negative -0.030v offset and post your idle & full load voltages here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeheetummytums*
> 
> Used this guide as a reference for my OC. 4.5ghz stable 1.25 vcore with temps around 80°C, which is around 50 above ambient. I'm quite surprised how easy it was to get to 4.5. However anything above that needed a lot more voltage and I decided 4.5 is enough for now.
> 
> But I have one problem. My cpu idles at 4.5ghz now matter what. Only way I can force is to change the power plan to 'power saver'. On balanced its max speed all the way. I tried using the 2 C states listed in the guide, the offset mode gives me max speed and the idle modes BSODs me. Anybody got ideas?


What exactly do you mean by that second to last sentence? Idle modes? Is your idle vcore too low?

Can you post bios screenshots? (Usb stick, fat32, postbto bios, F12)

IF its not a bios issue, customize the Balanced plan by setting min and max cpu power to what you want. But i have my power plan at 100% for both and it idles at 1600.


----------



## Type-R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well your settings look good but you want to try and bring down your full load vcore to see if it can still run stable at 4.5ghz. But in doing this your idle vcore will decrease also so you will want to pay close attention to this in CPU-z.
> 
> Since you want to decrease you full load voltage you can try setting your turbo at a +0.004 or put it auto and overclock using offset only since you really dont need any extra vcore at full load. Then try a -0.025 or a negative -0.030v offset and post your idle & full load voltages here.


Ok now with turbo in Auto and offset -0.25.

core voltage (idle): 0.952
core voltage (full load): 1.344~1.352
VID (idle): 0.9957
VID (full load): 1.4011~1.4061

No Fail after 5 min in prime95.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> Ok now with turbo in Auto and offset -0.25.
> 
> core voltage (idle): 0.952
> core voltage (full load): 1.344~1.352
> VID (idle): 0.9957
> VID (full load): 1.4011~1.4061
> 
> No Fail after 5 min in prime95.


Wow ok well i would say here are you options. You can keep going for a 45 multi and keep dropping the offset to a -0.030, -0.035 etc... but not sure how low you can go until your idle vcore becomes unstable. One member had his 2500k at 4.0ghz w/ a idle of .910 IIRC.

Another option you can try since you got such a low idle vcore and high full load vcore is leave your settings where they are at w/ the -0.025 and just change the multi to a 46. Now run P95 and see if it how long it last before a worker fails.

Unless you have a bad chip then the CPU is getting overvolted at full load for a 45 multi, since it should run stable at a lot lower vcore. But switching to 4.6 will help eat up that extra vcore at full load w/out changing your offset too much...









You can at least try it and you might get an extra 100mhz w/out too much work


----------



## teeheetummytums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What exactly do you mean by that second to last sentence? Idle modes? Is your idle vcore too low?
> 
> Can you post bios screenshots? (Usb stick, fat32, postbto bios, F12)
> 
> IF its not a bios issue, customize the Balanced plan by setting min and max cpu power to what you want. But i have my power plan at 100% for both and it idles at 1600.


Whoops, I mean there are 2 configuration of C states listed in the guide, the one named 'idle mode' BSODed me.
Anyway the minimum processor state of my power plan is set to 5%, which is the default. I have tried to change all the settings of the 'balanced' plan to the exact same ones from the 'power saving' but it doesn't do anything.

Here are the shots of my BIOS. I realised I left my usb drive some where so camera pictures will have to do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Okay teehee, thanks. First - why is cpu PLL raised vs stock (and. Not lowered?). Also, try setting package C to Auto although i'm not hopeful it will solve your problem.

Only other aspect you can try is to correct the short and long duration power limits settings so they are like the tutorial - if it helps, i do not know why.

Ther were a few posters some pages back that wrestled with the same problem, but i do not recall if there was a solution. But first, at least match the tutorial settings and lets see what happens.

What are your idle and load vcore values again?


----------



## Type-R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Wow ok well i would say here are you options. You can keep going for a 45 multi and keep dropping the offset to a -0.030, -0.035 etc... but not sure how low you can go until your idle vcore becomes unstable. One member had his 2500k at 4.0ghz w/ a idle of .910 IIRC.
> 
> Another option you can try since you got such a low idle vcore and high full load vcore is leave your settings where they are at w/ the -0.025 and just change the multi to a 46. Now run P95 and see if it how long it last before a worker fails.
> 
> Unless you have a bad chip then the CPU is getting overvolted at full load for a 45 multi, since it should run stable at a lot lower vcore. But switching to 4.6 will help eat up that extra vcore at full load w/out changing your offset too much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can at least try it and you might get an extra 100mhz w/out too much work


I made a test with -0.30 and -0.35 offset, with -0.35 offset before 5 min in P95 the OC Fail. with -0.30 offset the Core voltage is 1.344~1.336

I already tried to set the multi to 4.6 but the OC fail.

the cores temp is always below of 63 degrees.

Right now I set all defaults (stock speed) , the core voltage is 1.232


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> I made a test with -0.30 and -0.35 offset, with -0.35 offset before 5 min in P95 the OC Fail. with -0.30 offset the Core voltage is 1.344~1.336
> 
> I already tried to set the multi to 4.6 but the OC fail.
> 
> the cores temp is always below of 63 degrees.


Try turning iPLL off, and set power limits to max or anything but Auto. To me, your vcore seems high for 45.


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Try turning iPLL off, and set power limits to max or anything but Auto. To me, your vcore seems high for 45.


His offset could be too low; I'd recommend using +.05V from there.

I use 1.34 for 4.4 and I'm not even sure it can do more than 2 hours on prime.


----------



## Type-R

But if I increase the offset, the voltages going up, right?

I don't understand why the motherboard is sending that voltages to my cpu. :S


----------



## Lucky 23

Yes if you increase offset your Idle and full load vcore will increase. If you increase turbo then it will only increase your full load vcore.

When you set your multi to 46 were you able to get to windows? If so how long did P95 last?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> But if I increase the offset, the voltages going up, right?
> 
> I don't understand why the motherboard is sending that voltages to my cpu. :S


Yes, that's worrisome. Lucky is right, did 46 post? and if it did, what was the bios vcore? you are using offset, what is the VID in core or real temp with the multiplier at 45?

I would not increase voltage until you exhaust some other options to gain control. Did you turn iPLL off and set limits for power?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> His offset could be too low; I'd recommend using +.05V from there.
> 
> I use 1.34 for 4.4 and I'm not even sure it can do more than 2 hours on prime.


And that is fixed if YOU increase vcore?


----------



## Type-R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes if you increase offset your Idle and full load vcore will increase. If you increase turbo then it will only increase your full load vcore.
> 
> When you set your multi to 46 were you able to get to windows? If so how long did P95 last?


Yes I able to get to windows, but in p95 the pc turn off in about 1 or 2 minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, that's worrisome. Lucky is right, did 46 post? and if it did, what was the bios vcore? you are using offset, what is the VID in core or real temp with the multiplier at 45?
> 
> I would not increase voltage until you exhaust some other options to gain control. Did you turn iPLL off and set limits for power?


Check this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> right now I have my 2500k @ 4.5ghz stable.
> 
> My VID is 1.4061~1.3961 and the Core voltage 1.352~1.344 , (using prime95)
> 
> I almost left all auto and I only change this settings:
> 
> Offset Voltage: -0.20
> Turbo Boost Voltage: +0.08
> 
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> 
> I don't have too much knowledge in overclocking. I want to know if my voltages are Ok , Another thing is when I try to past 4.5ghz my pc turn off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks A lot!


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Alright, odd issue. I have an Extreme4 with an I5-3570K clocked at 4.4GHz., LLC at Level 2. I have the Vocore set to 1.225 V but CPU-Z, BIOS, and AXTU all show the Core voltage as being 1.200V under load and idle (I am using fixed voltage). It's stable and temps are fine but why won't it go to where I want it?
Thanks!


----------



## Kanashimu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And that is fixed if YOU increase vcore?


yes, vcore fixes everything for me. There may be one or two other things that I've tried that have made a difference but I can't pin down exactly what.

What I meant was use a +0.05V offset and a lower turbo to compensate. 4.5+ with a low idle voltage can cause abnormalities in windows very easily when idle.


----------



## Zeek

Gonna drive over to the Boston/Cambridge Microcenter tomorrow morning, like once it's open. So it'll be all quiet and I'll be able to look at all the CPU's and choose the one I want


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Gonna drive over to the Boston/Cambridge Microcenter tomorrow morning, like once it's open. So it'll be all quiet and I'll be able to look at all the CPU's and choose the one I want


Microcenter is never quiet. = ZOO


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Microcenter is never quiet. = ZOO


That's true, well from most of my experience of going there, lol. I'm going to try to get there around opening time tho. So hopefully it's not filled with people at 10-11am


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Then you need a higher offset, try a +0.015 +0.004 turbo and see if it boots
> 
> I wouldn't recommend the AXTU tool for overclocking just keep using bios


i bsod at both +0.015 and +0.010 offsets


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> Yes I able to get to windows, but in p95 the pc turn off in about 1 or 2 minutes.
> Check this:


Ok was this w/ the -0.025 offset for the 46 multi?

Your chip might just need a little more voltage then most to achieve 4.5ghz. I was just just having you test it to see if you could get it a little lower.

I cant remember if i asked you this but how long did you run P95 w/ the 45 multi and the -0.020 offset / +0.008 turbo?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> i bsod at both +0.015 and +0.010 offsets


EDIT.

Actually whats your idle vcore w/ the +0.005?


----------



## Type-R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok was this w/ the -0.025 offset for the 46 multi?
> 
> Your chip might just need a little more voltage then most to achieve 4.5ghz. I was just just having you test it to see if you could get it a little lower.
> 
> I cant remember if i asked you this but how long did you run P95 w/ the 45 multi and the -0.020 offset / +0.008 turbo?


I tested only for 30 min, but I have couple of day playing and doing a lot of thing without errors.

maybe I could try to OC with Fixed mode.


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> EDIT.
> 
> Actually whats your idle vcore w/ the +0.005?


0.92 or so.

i tried 45 with +0.020v - BSOD
45 with +0.025v
p95 for 10min, max temps: 86-89-87-82 @ 1.28-1.288vcore on cpuz
but it BSOD once i opened up chrome.. lol..
45 with +0.030v - BSOD

i did 44, offset -0.005, max temps: 80-84-81-78 @ 1.256vcore
45 with -0.005 - BSOD

just cant seem to get stable on 45 multi


----------



## Lucky 23

EDIT:

You can try a 45 multi, +0.010 offset and a +0.020 turbo or higher so that you can get your CPU-z full load vcore back to 1.288 +. You should be getting close w/ the 1.288 vcore to get 4.5 stable

Maybe post up your bios screen shots. Not sure why it would run w/ a +0.025 but BSOD w/ a +0.030.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> I tested only for 30 min, but I have couple of day playing and doing a lot of thing without errors.
> 
> maybe I could try to OC with Fixed mode.


Ok well try to run it longer then that usually a minimum of 8 hours. No i would leave it offset mode because it runs pretty hot at idle when it doesnt downclock to 1.6ghz


----------



## Kanashimu

Really wondering what kind of heatsinks you guys all have, I'm seeing some insane temps for the vcores used. If its been used for a while blow through your case with some compressed air. Did WONDERS for my temps.


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> You can try a 45 multi, +0.010 offset and a +0.020 turbo or higher so that you can get your CPU-z full load vcore back to 1.288 +. You should be getting close w/ the 1.288 vcore to get 4.5 stable
> 
> Maybe post up your bios screen shots. Not sure why it would run w/ a +0.025 but BSOD w/ a +0.030.


BSOD w/ +0.010 offset and +0.020 turbo once booted into windows
i followed the guide to tweak my bios, turned off spread spectrum, multi 45, offset +0.010v and add. turbo +0.020v, LLC on auto.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> BSOD w/ +0.010 offset and +0.020 turbo once booted into windows
> i followed the guide to tweak my bios, turned off spread spectrum, multi 45, offset +0.010v and add. turbo +0.020v, LLC on auto.


Try putting you LLC on level 3 or 2. Im sure you have speedstep and C1e enabled, C3 & C6 disabled?

See if you can leave the +0.010 offset (trying to keep your idle vcore low) and keep increasing turbo, bump it up to a +0.030,+0.035, +0.040 and see if you can make it to windows w/out a bsod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> i did 44, offset -0.005, max temps: 80-84-81-78 @ 1.256vcore
> 45 with -0.005 - BSOD


For this what turbo value did you use?


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Try putting you LLC on level 3 or 2. Im sure you have speedstep and C1e enabled, C3 & C6 disabled?
> 
> See if you can leave the +0.010 offset (trying to keep your idle vcore low) and keep increasing turbo, bump it up to a +0.030,+0.035, +0.040 and see if you can make it to windows w/out a bsod.


okay still bad news.
results:
45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.031 : bsod
45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.035: bsod 3min into p95
45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.039: bsod
45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.043: max temps [79-81-80-77] @ 1.264vcore BUT bsod when chrome crashed
45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.047: bsod

i set the LLC to level 3. speedstep is enabled. all c states on auto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> For this what turbo value did you use?


both at +0.004v turbo


----------



## ilikebeer

Having around 1.2v 24/7 isn't from anything i've read bad for the cpu (i5 3570k).

Why bother with the extra complexity of finding a stable speedstep/offset/turbo voltage overclock?

I'm using fixed voltage because once you've prime tested it it is guaranteed always stable, LLC level 1 spikes my voltage up to 1.208 under prime blend loads (1.195v set in bios). Again, post 1 states not to use LLC level 1 due to it spking voltage 'really high'. I counter, 1.208v isn't really high









I'm open to using offset, but I haven't read a reason why one should, even under a fixed constant vcore of 1.2v these chips will still last longer than their useful lifetime.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Having around 1.2v 24/7 isn't from anything i've read bad for the cpu (i5 3570k).
> 
> Why bother with the extra complexity of finding a stable speedstep/offset/turbo voltage overclock?
> 
> I'm using fixed voltage because once you've prime tested it it is guaranteed always stable, LLC level 1 spikes my voltage up to 1.208 under prime blend loads (1.195v set in bios). Again, post 1 states not to use LLC level 1 due to it spking voltage 'really high'. I counter, 1.208v isn't really high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm open to using offset, but I haven't read a reason why one should, even under a fixed constant vcore of 1.2v these chips will still last longer than their useful lifetime.


Sure, use fixed. It iswhat i used thru the Q series. Only adv to offset with sandy/ivy is idle downclock brings down vcore... Speedstep coupled to vcore?

A reasonable way to find a stable vcore is with fixed, and then replicate with offset. For my chip, i have stable settings for 50 only with fixed (1.48v ouch) but using offset i need to tweak both PLLs and a 124 has shown up while using it.

What's good is to save several settings in bios and use what you need. Wth an base offset, keep two turbo profiles. I do for 46 and 48. Third slot in bios is for stock and used when working on the kernel with windows sdk, or some VMs. Although my ubuntu VM runs great at all OCs so far!


----------



## Kanashimu

Be very careful with LLC 1 if you're using a very high vcore. Its rather unpredictable - sometimes it can give 0.100 more voltage than you expected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sure, use fixed. It iswhat i used thru the Q series. Only adv to offset with sandy/ivy is idle downclock brings down vcore... Speedstep coupled to vcore?
> 
> A reasonable way to find a stable vcore is with fixed, and then replicate with offset. For my chip, i have stable settings for 50 only with fixed (1.48v ouch) but using offset i need to tweak both PLLs and a 124 has shown up while using it.
> 
> What's good is to save several settings in bios and use what you need. Wth an base offset, keep two turbo profiles. I do for 46 and 48. Third slot in bios is for stock and used when working on the kernel with windows sdk, or some VMs. Although my ubuntu VM runs great at all OCs so far!


What LLC do you use for fixed, and for offset?

Also, do you use turbo in fixed? + how much V?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> Be very careful with LLC 1 if you're using a very high vcore. Its rather unpredictable - sometimes it can give 0.100 more voltage than you expected.
> What LLC do you use for fixed, and for offset?
> 
> Also, do you use turbo in fixed? + how much V?


LLC = 1 is best to avoid, i agree it is VERY unpredictable. Why essentially disable vdroop - seems that the engineers put it there for a reason don't you think? As for what vdroop compensation to use for fixed or offset, that depends on the chip and mobo. Always requires tweak-test cycles. CPUZ will not catch the spikes (a windows-induced thing) use either HW monitor, or use Open Hardware Monitor which, with the right tools you can port to a database (eg, dot net). I happen to like OHM more the HWM.
I have not used turbo in fixed mode - it is on Auto (?).


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> okay still bad news.
> results:
> 45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.031 : bsod
> 45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.035: bsod 3min into p95
> 45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.039: bsod
> 45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.043: max temps [79-81-80-77] @ 1.264vcore BUT bsod when chrome crashed
> 45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.047: bsod
> 
> i set the LLC to level 3. speedstep is enabled. all c states on auto.
> both at +0.004v turbo


Wow that cpu is going to make you work for 4.5









Surprised that it boots fine w/ a 44 multi -0.005 offset & +0.004 turbo but 45 is causing so much trouble. So w/ a +0.010 offset & +0.043 turbo you got a vcore of 1.264. Try a +0.010 offset and a +0.050 to +0.060 turbo and see how that works. Try and get the full load vcore up to 1.280 to 1.3v since you might still be a little low for 4.5ghz.

Let us know what you cpu-z Idle & full load vcore is each time you change you settings along w/ how long P95 is lasting. Also tell us if a worker stopped or you got a BSOD..........and temps


----------



## Zeek

For anyone who wanted to know. PC's back up and running. It was the CPU, now it's time to OC again


----------



## teeheetummytums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay teehee, thanks. First - why is cpu PLL raised vs stock (and. Not lowered?). Also, try setting package C to Auto although i'm not hopeful it will solve your problem.
> 
> Only other aspect you can try is to correct the short and long duration power limits settings so they are like the tutorial - if it helps, i do not know why.
> 
> Ther were a few posters some pages back that wrestled with the same problem, but i do not recall if there was a solution. But first, at least match the tutorial settings and lets see what happens.
> 
> What are your idle and load vcore values again?


Raised PLL? I thought I had lowered it xP What was the stock PLL?
My idle vcore when I force it to 1600mhz is 0.888v and 1.232-1.240 when idling at 4500mhz. Under prim95 load the vcore is 1.224.
I'm gonna try to matcg tge tutorial and see if it helps. I really want to solve this, I don't like my cpu idling at 60°C


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeheetummytums*
> 
> Raised PLL? I thought I had lowered it xP What was the stock PLL?
> My idle vcore when I force it to 1600mhz is 0.888v and 1.232-1.240 when idling at 4500mhz. Under prim95 load the vcore is 1.224.
> I'm gonna try to matcg tge tutorial and see if it helps. I really want to solve this, I don't like my cpu idling at 60°C


Just set CPU PLL to auto. or better yet. reset everything (CLR CMOS) and start over, something is not right. it should not idle at 1.224 and 60oC. Follow Kenny's guide on page 1.


----------



## teeheetummytums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just set CPU PLL to auto. or better yet. reset everything (CLR CMOS) and start over, something is not right. it should not idle at 1.224 and 60oC. Follow Kemmy's guide on page 1.


Hm strange thing is I did reset the BIOS to defaults before i started overclocking. Anyway I set package C to auto, lowered PLL by 1 step and decrease the turbo voltage by 0.004v. Everything seems stable with load vcore now 1.216 - 1.224. Idle vcore is now 1.232 and still around 60°C. One question why does the voltage fluctuate under load?

Maybe I'll go try to clear cmos by pressing the button this time. All it will do is just set BIOS to default right? Nothing else right?


----------



## Benfro

Hi all I have been overclocking to 4.5Ghz and what i don't understand is that im at 1.375 vcore whats up with that? When under load (running prime) the vcore drops down to about 1.328-1.336 or so do you guys think this is correct? Oh and should i use offset voltage if im not using speed step? At the moment im using manuel vcore but i could try offset if needed. Please help this is a pain in the hiney


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeheetummytums*
> 
> Hm strange thing is I did reset the BIOS to defaults before i started overclocking. Anyway I set package C to auto, lowered PLL by 1 step and decrease the turbo voltage by 0.004v. Everything seems stable with load vcore now 1.216 - 1.224. Idle vcore is now 1.232 and still around 60°C. One question why does the voltage fluctuate under load?
> 
> Maybe I'll go try to clear cmos by pressing the button this time. All it will do is just set BIOS to default right? Nothing else right?


Sorry, but you are asking the wrong question. your rig should NOT idle at that vcore unless you are using the fixed OC method. In fact, vdroop (LLC) is lowering your vcore at load - as it should - to below your idle vcore. Something is very wrong... if you are using offset OC.
... posting bios jpegs might help us figure this out. But frankly, it should not behave that way if you are using offset overclocking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Another example. You are using Fixed overclocking not offset right? The load vcore will drop because of LLC-vdroop. Fixed is a very different approach to overclocking and if you mix settings between the two, well... it's prolly not good. If you run your rig 24/7 folding or mining, then Fixed is the way to go. Otherwise:

Switch offset mode, enable speedstep, etc... see the page 1 tutorial.

Have fun!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeheetummytums*
> 
> Hm strange thing is I did reset the BIOS to defaults before i started overclocking. Anyway I set package C to auto, lowered PLL by 1 step and decrease the turbo voltage by 0.004v. Everything seems stable with load vcore now 1.216 - 1.224. Idle vcore is now 1.232 and still around 60°C. One question why does the voltage fluctuate under load?
> 
> Maybe I'll go try to clear cmos by pressing the button this time. All it will do is just set BIOS to default right? Nothing else right?


after you clr cmos *hit the button) post to bios and be sure to set your storage configuration correctly (achi, raid, boot order for example) AND SAVE these stock settings to one of your bios "save" slots. Then whenever you need to recover, or flash bios (always at stock - right?) it's one click away.

sorry i didnt get this into the last post.


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Another example. You are using Fixed overclocking not offset right? The load vcore will drop because of LLC-vdroop. Fixed is a very different approach to overclocking and if you mix settings between the two, well... it's prolly not good. If you run your rig 24/7 folding or mining, then Fixed is the way to go. Otherwise:
> 
> Switch offset mode, enable speedstep, etc... see the page 1 tutorial.
> 
> Have fun!


hi, was wondering whats folding or mining??


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Another example. You are using Fixed overclocking not offset right? The load vcore will drop because of LLC-vdroop. Fixed is a very different approach to overclocking and if you mix settings between the two, well... it's prolly not good. If you run your rig 24/7 folding or mining, then Fixed is the way to go. Otherwise:
> 
> Switch offset mode, enable speedstep, etc... see the page 1 tutorial.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> hi, was wondering whats folding or mining??
Click to expand...

See here for folding.


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Wow that cpu is going to make you work for 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised that it boots fine w/ a 44 multi -0.005 offset & +0.004 turbo but 45 is causing so much trouble. So w/ a +0.010 offset & +0.043 turbo you got a vcore of 1.264. Try a +0.010 offset and a +0.050 to +0.060 turbo and see how that works. Try and get the full load vcore up to 1.280 to 1.3v since you might still be a little low for 4.5ghz.
> 
> Let us know what you cpu-z Idle & full load vcore is each time you change you settings along w/ how long P95 is lasting. Also tell us if a worker stopped or you got a BSOD..........and temps


alright before that a few things, how do i get an accurate idle vcore figure from cpuz cos it keeps fluctuating and why are there some overclockers who can hit 4.5ghz at 1.208vcore or sth like that? thought it was lower the better?


----------



## kidxcore

okay here are my results:
multi 45, +0.010v offset, +0.051v turbo, LLC Level 3:
passed 5min of p95, max temps: 78-81-79-75, idle:0.920-0.928, load: 1.272-1.280 but random chrome crashes ('aw snap')

multi 45, +0.010v offset, +0.055v turbo, LLC Level 3:
passed 5min of p95, max temps: 79-83-80-77, idle:0.920-0.928, load: 1.272-1.280

multi 45, +0.010v offset, +0.059v turbo, LLC Level 3:
passed 5min of p95, max temps: 79-83-79-75, idle:0.920-0.928, load: 1.272-1.280

seems to be getting stable. where do i go from here? i think the temps are lil high tho.


----------



## kidxcore

aw man.. i bsod-ed right after i posted that.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> For anyone who wanted to know. PC's back up and running. It was the CPU, now it's time to OC again


Good to hear


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> alright before that a few things, how do i get an accurate idle vcore figure from cpuz cos it keeps fluctuating and why are there some overclockers who can hit 4.5ghz at 1.208vcore or sth like that? thought it was lower the better?


Well just let you comp sit at the desktop w/ CPU-z open. Wait for it to drop to a 16 multi. It will fluctuate a little bit, for instance mine goes between 1.000 - 1.008v but just take note of the range that its fluctuating at w/ a 16 multi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> okay here are my results:
> multi 45, +0.010v offset, +0.051v turbo, LLC Level 3:
> passed 5min of p95, max temps: 78-81-79-75, idle:0.920-0.928, load: 1.272-1.280 but random chrome crashes ('aw snap')
> 
> multi 45, +0.010v offset, +0.055v turbo, LLC Level 3:
> passed 5min of p95, max temps: 79-83-80-77, idle:0.920-0.928, load: 1.272-1.280
> 
> multi 45, +0.010v offset, +0.059v turbo, LLC Level 3:
> passed 5min of p95, max temps: 79-83-79-75, idle:0.920-0.928, load: 1.272-1.280
> 
> seems to be getting stable. where do i go from here? i think the temps are lil high tho.


Looking great try the 45 multi, +0.010 offset, +0.055 turbo and start up P95 and just let it run see how long it lasts before a BSOD or Worker stops. Then post up here when its done. You want to try and pass a minimum of 8 hours of P95
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> aw man.. i bsod-ed right after i posted that.


What turbo value were you using when this happened? Were you running P95 or sitting at idle?


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What turbo value were you using when this happened? Were you running P95 or sitting at idle?


+0.059v. nope p95 wasnt running. only chrome. it happened right after i posted the results. lol.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok try bumping up your offset to a +0.015(increases your idle and full load vcore) w/ the +0.059 turbo(full load only) and 45 multi. Then run P95 and see how long it lasts, If i remember right w/ the ivy bridge you want to keep them under 90c


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok try bumping up your offset to a +0.015(increases your idle and full load vcore) w/ the +0.059 turbo(full load only) and 45 multi. Then run P95 and see how long it lasts, If i remember right w/ the ivy bridge you want to keep them under 90c


okay had p95 running for half an hour. max temps: 82-85-82-79, idle: 0.920-0.928, load: 1.280-1.288.
stable so far. arent the temps a lil too high?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> okay had p95 running for half an hour. max temps: 82-85-82-79, idle: 0.920-0.928, load: 1.280-1.288.
> stable so far. arent the temps a lil too high?


Those are really high temps. What is your CPU cooler?


----------



## Zeek

Say's he has an Evo.

New chip is a crap ton worse than old one. 4.5 with 1.29v atm. -0.040 offset +0.004 turbo


----------



## kidxcore

yeap its an hyper 212 evo.
yeah i find the temps really high too.
any solutions?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> yeap its an hyper 212 evo.
> yeah i find the temps really high too.
> any solutions?


Have you tried reseating your cooler making sure you properly apply TIM? And what TIM do you use?


----------



## ConradTP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> okay still bad news.
> results:
> 45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.031 : bsod
> 45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.035: bsod 3min into p95
> 45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.039: bsod
> 45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.043: max temps [79-81-80-77] @ 1.264vcore BUT bsod when chrome crashed
> 45, offset +0.010, turbo +0.047: bsod
> 
> i set the LLC to level 3. speedstep is enabled. all c states on auto.
> both at +0.004v turbo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> okay had p95 running for half an hour. max temps: 82-85-82-79, idle: 0.920-0.928, load: 1.280-1.288.
> stable so far. arent the temps a lil too high?


As per previous post, are your c-states still on auto? Try turning those off or disabling them except C1E.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> okay had p95 running for half an hour. max temps: 82-85-82-79, idle: 0.920-0.928, load: 1.280-1.288.
> stable so far. arent the temps a lil too high?


Nope looking good. Your temps will only be that high for the stress test but during normal use or gaming they will be a lot lower. I think mine hit 76c max after 8 hours but i might only hit 60c or 63c while gaming.

If you are not happy w/ the temps though you could always lower your multi to 44. Idle vcore is great









Just let P95 run till you hit 8 hours + or it fails


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> hi, was wondering whats folding or mining??


Bit coin mining:

http://www.weusecoins.com/mining-guide.php


----------



## Lucky 23

screwed up


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Nope looking good. Your temps will only be that high for the stress test but during normal use or gaming they will be a lot lower. I think mine hit 76c max after 8 hours but i might only hit 60c or 63c while gaming.
> 
> If you are not happy w/ the temps though you could always lower your multi to 44. Idle vcore is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let P95 run till you hit 8 hours + or it fails


Well then, good and bad is relative. I'm running mine at 1.48V and during a 24hr P95 the hottest running core is 81C. He uses 1.28V only, imaging that big difference. Although I know that his IB CPU generates a lot more heat than mine, but still.


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Have you tried reseating your cooler making sure you properly apply TIM? And what TIM do you use?


i just assembled the motherboard and cpu a few days ago. i applied the thermal paste that came with the evo. im pretty sure i did it correctly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConradTP*
> 
> As per previous post, are your c-states still on auto? Try turning those off or disabling them except C1E.


okay i'll try that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Nope looking good. Your temps will only be that high for the stress test but during normal use or gaming they will be a lot lower. I think mine hit 76c max after 8 hours but i might only hit 60c or 63c while gaming.
> 
> If you are not happy w/ the temps though you could always lower your multi to 44. Idle vcore is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let P95 run till you hit 8 hours + or it fails


alright thanks so much for ur help! will keep you posted.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well then, good and bad is relative. I'm running mine at 1.48V and during a 24hr P95 the hottest running core is 81C. He uses 1.28V only, imaging that big difference. Although I know that his IB CPU generates a lot more heat than mine, but still.


Well its up to him, many members recommend staying under 90c IIRC otherwise he can drop the multi


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> i just assembled the motherboard and cpu a few days ago. i applied the thermal paste that came with the evo. im pretty sure i did it correctly.
> okay i'll try that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alright thanks so much for ur help! will keep you posted.


If you want lower temps, change your TIM to something like the Prolimatech PK1 or the Arctic Cooling MX4. The MX4 is better for your cooler since it uses HDT technology. When you say you "properly" applied the TIM, did you base "properly" on what the manual said or do you know how much of a TIM is needed for optimum performance based on your research?


----------



## kidxcore

yeah i watched a couple of youtube videos on it. lol. i applied some at the center of the cpu and i spread it around leaving a bit of room to spread somemore along the edges.
is there a 100% right way to do it?
sure i'll look into the arctic mx4. thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> yeah i watched a couple of youtube videos on it. lol. i applied some at the center of the cpu and i spread it around leaving a bit of room to spread somemore along the edges.
> is there a 100% right way to do it?
> sure i'll look into the arctic mx4. thanks for the recommendation.


No worries. This is probably the best way to apply thermal paste for your cooler. Do not trust youtube that much when it comes to thermal paste application







Ask right away at OCN and you will get a lot of answers for that (it's one of the most commonly asked questions here, lol).

There is not a 100% way to do anything. It's probably the best way to do it.

Thicker thermal pastes (MX4) are better to be used for HDT coolers.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> yeah i watched a couple of youtube videos on it. lol. i applied some at the center of the cpu and i spread it around leaving a bit of room to spread somemore along the edges.
> is there a 100% right way to do it?
> sure i'll look into the arctic mx4. thanks for the recommendation.


Is P95 still running?


----------



## DUST2DEATH

I must be thick cause this makes no sense to me.

I can achieve a stable 4.5OC with fixed voltage at 1.235v.

Using offset, upon boot, it spikes at 1.288v. +.025 +.008 and then drops to .0992V idle and with prime it pops back into the 1.232/1.240 area. after a while, say 10 mins of prime I see it drop to 1.224 <- this leads to instability. I am using LLC level 3. (3770K.)

also why such a spike upon boot? I tried to google but didnt see the answer.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUST2DEATH*
> 
> I must be thick cause this makes no sense to me.
> 
> I can achieve a stable 4.5OC with fixed voltage at 1.235v.
> 
> Using offset, upon boot, it spikes at 1.288v. +.025 +.008 and then drops to .0992V idle and with prime it pops back into the 1.232/1.240 area. after a while, say 10 mins of prime I see it drop to 1.224 <- this leads to instability. I am using LLC level 3. (3770K.)
> 
> also why such a spike upon boot? I tried to google but didnt see the answer.


Light load always shows the highest vcore because it has the least vdroop. Try upping your LLC to level 2.


----------



## DUST2DEATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Light load always shows the highest vcore because it has the least vdroop. Try upping your LLC to level 2.


thank you for the explanation.

I bumped my offset to +.030 and it seems to be stable now. Still LLC 3. Its been going for an hour using the prime test example in the OP.

I'll leave it run but Im pretty certain off my fixed voltage testing (where prime ran for a good number of hours) that I should be fine.


----------



## Drak0

All right I am back. I had one freeze since I upped the turbo to 0.012 but I suspect it was something related to skype, that ****ty program did the same when I wasn't even overclocking. I say I can't believe its the cpu because I did tonight 8 and a half hour of test without a warning or errors. It passed everything.

I have to say one of the cores got to 87°, the other 3 to 81 and 83. Why is one of the cores so much hotter? I have a CoolerMaster 412S with Noctua NF-F12 PWM on top of it pointing directly out of the case at 1100rpm and Arctic Ceramique 2 cause thats what I had at the time.

Whats the best way to apply the past on a 3570k? will I gain some degrees if I switch to mx4?

Thank you


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> All right I am back. I had one freeze since I upped the turbo to 0.012 but I suspect it was something related to skype, that ****ty program did the same when I wasn't even overclocking. I say I can't believe its the cpu because I did tonight 8 and a half hour of test without a warning or errors. It passed everything.
> 
> I have to say one of the cores got to 87°, the other 3 to 81 and 83. Why is one of the cores so much hotter? I have a CoolerMaster 412S with Noctua NF-F12 PWM on top of it pointing directly out of the case at 1100rpm and Arctic Ceramique 2 cause thats what I had at the time.
> 
> Whats the best way to apply the past on a 3570k? will I gain some degrees if I switch to mx4?
> 
> Thank you


Check out SkinnyLabs for Thermal Interface Material (TIM) comparison:

http://skinneelabs.com/2011-thermal-paste-review-comparison/

Some core designs benefited from specific points of application of TIM, but for the most part it depends on the cooler type (eg HDT as noted above) and quality of the mount - this is where you can get some major differences in performance too.

Once you get the thing stable, all those BSODs may have f'd up programs and or the OS in not obvious ways.

open a cmd prompt and type in "sfc /scannow" hit return and let it clean what it can.


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Is P95 still running?


i let it run for 4 hours.
no errors or problems so far.
temps were: 84-86-84-80, 1.28-1.288vcore
multi 45, +0.015v offset, +0.059v turbo, LLC level 3 and i disabled all c states except c1e


----------



## Drak0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Check out SkinnyLabs for Thermal Interface Material (TIM) comparison:
> 
> http://skinneelabs.com/2011-thermal-paste-review-comparison/
> 
> Some core designs benefited from specific points of application of TIM, but for the most part it depends on the cooler type (eg HDT as noted above) and quality of the mount - this is where you can get some major differences in performance too.
> 
> Once you get the thing stable, all those BSODs may have f'd up programs and or the OS in not obvious ways.
> 
> open a cmd prompt and type in "sfc /scannow" hit return and let it clean what it can.


i did not get any bsod during my tests. I didn't push my oc too much. I had 1 bsod while booting and 1 freeze yesterday and probably not even related to the oc. Mostly i had games crashing.
thanks for the link and the advice on the scan thing.


----------



## Benfro

Hi all can anyone tell me if ive got something wrong in these bios settings? If you don't mind it would be awesome to get some feedback


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> i let it run for 4 hours.
> no errors or problems so far.
> temps were: 84-86-84-80, 1.28-1.288vcore
> multi 45, +0.015v offset, +0.059v turbo, LLC level 3 and i disabled all c states except c1e


Great try and let it run for 8 hours + to see its full stable. Also browse the internet and see if chrome crashes again. Usually when your browser crashes its because you idle vcore is too low so that why i had you bump up the offset to a +0.015.

Speedstep enabled right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benfro*
> 
> Hi all can anyone tell me if ive got something wrong in these bios settings? If you don't mind it would be awesome to get some feedback


You might do better at the ROG thread, but 1.34v for 45 multiplier seems a little high for fa fixed OC. Is it stable with these settings? Why fixed vs offset?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> i did not get any bsod during my tests. I didn't push my oc too much. I had 1 bsod while booting and 1 freeze yesterday and probably not even related to the oc. Mostly i had games crashing.
> thanks for the link and the advice on the scan thing.


Nice work! The sfc command can be used anytime, and is good on a regular schedule to keep windows in-line.


----------



## AvengerUK

Nice guide - really helped me to understand the basics, offset vs fixed - etc









I do have a problem though on my system, which has me quite confused! - I am relatively new to overclocked (brand new to offsetting)

I'm currently set-up with a multiplier of 45, and the starting offset settings (I've double checked that all the other settings are correct) - however it would seem OS Power settings are interfering with it all.

Example:

Right now its at 1600mhz - idling as it should, if i set prime95 running it'll briefly shows 4500 in CPUID - then goes back to 3700/3800mhz for the rest of the duration of prime95.

BUT

If I set the power options in W7 to "High Performance" - CPU-ID reports that (idle) the CPU is now at 4500mhz. If I start prime95 running once again, it'll go back down to 3700/3800mhz.

So yeh, very confused. I'm sure I've probably made a basic error, but I can't figure out what I've done!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerUK*
> 
> Nice guide - really helped me to understand the basics, offset vs fixed - etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a problem though on my system, which has me quite confused! - I am relatively new to overclocked (brand new to offsetting)
> 
> I'm currently set-up with a multiplier of 45, and the starting offset settings (I've double checked that all the other settings are correct) - however it would seem OS Power settings are interfering with it all.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Right now its at 1600mhz - idling as it should, if i set prime95 running it'll briefly shows 4500 in CPUID - then goes back to 3700/3800mhz for the rest of the duration of prime95.
> 
> BUT
> 
> If I set the power options in W7 to "High Performance" - CPU-ID reports that (idle) the CPU is now at 4500mhz. If I start prime95 running once again, it'll go back down to 3700/3800mhz.
> 
> So yeh, very confused. I'm sure I've probably made a basic error, but I can't figure out what I've done!


OKay - so all settings are per the page 1 guide - right? what cpu? what's your idle and load vcore? Temps at load? Maybe throttling? Event viewer can tell if it is. see the attached picture. in windows set min proc state to 0% and max proc state tp 100%. Double check current limitis in bios (not on auto).

Sounds like you are real close! please fill out your system spec in rig builder

Untitled.png 501k .png file


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Great try and let it run for 8 hours + to see its full stable. Also browse the internet and see if chrome crashes again. Usually when your browser crashes its because you idle vcore is too low so that why i had you bump up the offset to a +0.015.
> 
> Speedstep enabled right?


okay i'll do the 8hr test later on.
speedstep is enabled. no chrome crashes at all.
was wondering if there was anything i could do settings wise that could bring down the temps? besides bringing down the multi.


----------



## kidxcore

and does it matter if i enable/disable the c-states ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> and does it matter if i enable/disable the c-states ?


Yes if you want significant power savings. C6 is the most important state as it lets your CPU go to a deep sleep state.


----------



## DUST2DEATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Light load always shows the highest vcore because it has the least vdroop. Try upping your LLC to level 2.


so I switched to LLC 2. +.010 offset and +.004 turbo.

Prime ran for 11 hours before the program crashed (no bsod, no worker stopping etc, prime just crashed). I have no memory issues with memtest etc.

I think thats good or atleast very close. Ive upped the offset to +.015 in any case.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> okay i'll do the 8hr test later on.
> speedstep is enabled. no chrome crashes at all.
> was wondering if there was anything i could do settings wise that could bring down the temps? besides bringing down the multi.


Only thing you can do is lower your multi since it doesnt seem to run stable w/ a lower vcore at 4.5ghz . Another thing would be a different cooler maybe an Corsair H100i if it fits in your case. Last thing which might be a little bit more advanced is to de-lid the cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> and does it matter if i enable/disable the c-states ?


As for the C-states you want C1e enabled but have C3, C6, and c-state support disabled


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUST2DEATH*
> 
> so I switched to LLC 2. +.010 offset and +.004 turbo.
> 
> Prime ran for 11 hours before the program crashed (no bsod, no worker stopping etc, prime just crashed). I have no memory issues with memtest etc.
> 
> I think thats good or atleast very close. Ive upped the offset to +.015 in any case.
> 
> Thoughts?


It crashed... No bsod? Anyway, if you're cool with the test that's what counts. Why raise offset and idle volts. 10 mV offset and 10-15 mV turbo should be stable (i'm thinking you are at 45).
Nice OC!


----------



## DUST2DEATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It crashed... No bsod? Anyway, if you're cool with the test that's what counts. Why raise offset and idle volts. 10 mV offset and 10-15 mV turbo should be stable (i'm thinking you are at 45).
> Nice OC!


yea prime itself just crashed. popped up the app crash page with check solution/close buttons. No bsod, no errors, no workers stopping, no errors in memtest. (1866 16GB, 3770K, OC formula board.)

I only increased the offset just for the extra added stability. left turbo at .004. (unless my logic fails me







)

it sits a 1.240/1.248 under full load. previous was a constant 1.240, occasional drop to 1.232. temps are mid - high 70's for the cores after that 11 hours. at one point a couple hit 83, but never stayed there.

And yes, Im at 4.5.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUST2DEATH*
> 
> yea prime itself just crashed. popped up the app crash page with check solution/close buttons. No bsod, no errors, no workers stopping, no errors in memtest. (1866 16GB, 3770K, OC formula board.)
> 
> I only increased the offset just for the extra added stability. left turbo at .004. (unless my logic fails me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> it sits a 1.240/1.248 under full load. previous was a constant 1.240, occasional drop to 1.232. temps are mid - high 70's for the cores after that 11 hours. at one point a couple hit 83, but never stayed there.
> 
> And yes, Im at 4.5.


Not sure what to make of the p95 app error- never seen that.

No, your logic is fine. You can use either offset or turbo. Offset will raise the idle vcore, while turbo will only raise load vcore.

One thing i have noticed, is that say, you take 5mV from offset, it seems I need more like 8-10mV to turbo to make it back to the same bios vcore. It's not 1:1 ??


----------



## DUST2DEATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> One thing i have noticed, is that say, you take 5mV from offset, it seems I need more like 8-10mV to turbo to make it back to the same bios vcore. It's not 1:1 ??


Im not sure. Ive always been a fixed voltage kind of guy. I did work out my OC with fixed voltage first so I knew where I had to be. I found it slightly more fiddly with offset seeing as it can fluctuate +/-.

Im using a temp hdd at the moment. Could be that, could be the windows install that caused the crash. dont know. I have an ssd and fan controller arriving tomorrow hopefully as Im not using this machine yet, still on my old one. Thats why Im testing/oc'ing now before I do start using it as its not an issue.

I will be interesting to see if I have any wierdness once I start using the machine properly. I dont think I will but who knows.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> As for the C-states you want C1e enabled but have C3, C6, and c-state support disabled


That is if you don't care about power savings. Disabling C3/C6 would be a "short-cut" to getting your overclock stable with Offset. C6 is very important with power savings and you can make your system stable with Offset by increasing it and decreasing the Additional Turbo Voltage to compensate for the increase in load voltage. When C6 deep-sleep state the voltage of your CPU is near zero and that is what you like.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> That is if you don't care about power savings. Disabling C3/C6 would be a "short-cut" to getting your overclock stable with Offset. C6 is very important with power savings and you can make your system stable with Offset by increasing it and decreasing the Additional Turbo Voltage to compensate for the increase in load voltage. When C6 deep-sleep state the voltage of your CPU is near zero and that is what you like.


I know what C6 is and what it does, no need to explain. I dont have any use for it


----------



## ZeVo

Did some more testing. IBT on max for 10 passes.



Temps are a bit high. I was cursed with a bad chip.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I know what C6 is and what it does, no need to explain. I dont have any use for it


I quoted your post and explained C6 but that is for the people who do not know it. Most people here seem to recommend disabling it when there is really no need to. If you understand it and you have no use for it, then good for you.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Did some more testing. IBT on max for 10 passes.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are a bit high. I was cursed with a bad chip.


Whoa that is high for a 4.0 OC, is this with the Noctua NH-D14?


----------



## Benfro

Yes it is high sadly







and now im at 1.35 but it does have some vdroop even at llc 75% now I havent disabled or enabled any c states which ones would you suggest messing with ?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

By default, all C states are enabled. Start off by enabling C1 first, then test to see if stable. Then it's entirely up to you if you wish to use C5/C6. Enabling the last two takes some more tweaking with your CPU (A lot of hassle for some people) to get it completely stable but it does have its rewards (C6 is zero power for your CPU).


----------



## Benfro

Ok i think i will leave them







Now first off why do you thnk my cpu needs so much vcore for 4,5? I don't have speed step and im not using offset voltage. Second i keep getting bsods i mean whatever i do when i up the vcore (right now im at 1.355) I still get bsods within the hour of testing prime95 on blend please help i want my computer back


----------



## ConradTP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I quoted your post and explained C6 but that is for the people who do not know it. Most people here seem to recommend disabling it when there is really no need to. If you understand it and you have no use for it, then good for you.


It's a known fact that C-states may cause instabilities when using offset voltages that is why even the OP suggested disabling them.
Quote:


> C1E does not affect any normal overclock. It can sometimes affect an extreme overclock like 6GHz. Don't change this setting.
> The other C states can cause you to BSOD when idling when using Offset VCore mode. You shouldn't BSOD if you are using Fixed VCore mode.


The reason I suggested kidxcore to do before pumping more voltage into his CPU is to disable them. Just enable it after you're sure you're stable, if it crashes, it's the culprit.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConradTP*
> 
> It's a known fact that C-states may cause instabilities when using offset voltages that is why even the OP suggested disabling them.
> The reason I suggested kidxcore to do before pumping more voltage into his CPU is to disable them. Just enable it after you're sure you're stable, if it crashes, it's the culprit.


Yes, I definitely know that and that info is widespread. But C6 is important for me and for others as well. It can cause instabilities, yes, but that's for a low Offset votlage. If you increase the Offset in such a way that the idle vcore doesn't drop too low (with C3/C6 enabled) then you wouldn't have any BSODs. It's just tuning your OC finer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benfro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i think i will leave them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now first off why do you thnk my cpu needs so much vcore for 4,5? I don't have speed step and im not using offset voltage. Second i keep getting bsods i mean whatever i do when i up the vcore (right now im at 1.355) I still get bsods within the hour of testing prime95 on blend please help i want my computer back


Only way anyone here can help you get your computer back is if you post bios screen shots for all bios pages. 1.355V for 45x is a bit high.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benfro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i think i will leave them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now first off why do you thnk my cpu needs so much vcore for 4,5? I don't have speed step and im not using offset voltage. Second i keep getting bsods i mean whatever i do when i up the vcore (right now im at 1.355) I still get bsods within the hour of testing prime95 on blend please help i want my computer back


And I thought my new chip was crap, you seem to have gotten unlucky. 1.355 for 4.5 is pretty damn high. You should post screen shots of your bios so we can see if something is wrong









Format a USB stick to Fat32 and press F12 in bios to take screens that save on the USB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> And I thought my new chip was crap, you seem to have gotten unlucky. 1.355 for 4.5 is pretty damn high. You should post screen shots of your bios so we can see if something is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Format a USB stick to Fat32 and press F12 in bios to take screens that save on the USB


It's either crap or overvolted.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's either crap or overvolted.


If it's still BSOD'ing I don't think it's overvolted. Unless he messed up his settings or something


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> If it's still BSOD'ing I don't think it's overvolted. Unless he messed up his settings or something


High temps, 1.355V at 45x? More volts- still BSODs. Not everything is cured by more vcore. Need bios screen shots.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benfro*
> 
> Hi all can anyone tell me if ive got something wrong in these bios settings? If you don't mind it would be awesome to get some feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just noticed he did post screens, and he has a 2600k. Those voltages aren't too far off normal. I was thinking he had Ivy


----------



## Sasasd

How much power save you can expect with C6 + offset vs offset + no C states expect C1E? My PC idles alot but I don't care about if it consumes 10-20w more.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Just noticed he did post screens, and he has a 2600k. Those voltages aren't too far off normal. I was thinking he had Ivy


ah, this is the ROG board guy from a few pages back. Yeah, 1.355 is not too high for a 2600 like you say. It should be down around 1.28-1.3 @ 45x. My 2700K needs 1.328 in bios for 46. I'm not too familiar with the ROG bios...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasasd*
> 
> How much power save you can expect with C6 + offset vs offset + no C states expect C1E? My PC idles alot but I don't care about if it consumes 10-20w more.


On your electric bill? Not much. Idle watts are very low especially with the idle states in today's CPUs and GPUs. Its green.
I really don't like sleep states with my water cooling stuff. I'd rather shut down. a reboot takes about 30 sec:

Capture.JPG 140k .JPG file


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Whoa that is high for a 4.0 OC, is this with the Noctua NH-D14?


It is actually 4.5.

I took the screen shot a little late after IBT finished. Max temps were 77-85-84-74.

I might change my PLL to 1.75 again. Last time my temps were about 3-4 degrees lower with it enabled.


----------



## Benfro

Yep srry im running prime at the moment but those screen shots from before (on page 342) are my exact settings except for the raise in vcore. So do you guys see anything wrong or anything i could change? Temperature is not a problem i have a h100 and it keeps temps under 70 so thats all good i just want to get the most out of my pc


----------



## AvengerUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OKay - so all settings are per the page 1 guide - right? what cpu? what's your idle and load vcore? Temps at load? Maybe throttling? Event viewer can tell if it is. see the attached picture. in windows set min proc state to 0% and max proc state tp 100%. Double check current limitis in bios (not on auto).
> 
> Sounds like you are real close! please fill out your system spec in rig builder
> 
> Untitled.png 501k .png file


I do believe I've fixed it - it was a power limit on auto (specifically the turbo boost power limit!)

I haven't finished yet, however currently I'm at:

Currently an overclock of 4500mhz (x45)

Idle Speed/Voltage/Temp:

4500mhz / 1.04 / 29degc

Load Speed/Voltage/Temp:

4500mhz / 1.33 / Max 54degc <-- should be noted my H80 is currently on "low" - before doing anymore I will be turning it up!

Filled out my Rig details - but quickly its a i7 2600k with a H80 Cooler on a ASRock z68 Extreme4


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerUK*
> 
> I do believe I've fixed it - it was a power limit on auto (specifically the turbo boost power limit!)
> 
> I haven't finished yet, however currently I'm at:
> 
> Currently an overclock of 4500mhz (x45)
> 
> Idle Speed/Voltage/Temp:
> 
> 4500mhz / 1.04 / 29degc
> 
> Load Speed/Voltage/Temp:
> 
> 4500mhz / 1.33 / Max 54degc <-- should be noted my H80 is currently on "low" - before doing anymore I will be turning it up!
> 
> Filled out my Rig details - but quickly its a i7 2600k with a H80 Cooler on a ASRock z68 Extreme4


How long did you stress test?


----------



## Jpmboy

@AvengerUK - good catch (pwr limt). You idle at 45? On purpose?


----------



## AvengerUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @AvengerUK - good catch (pwr limt). You idle at 45? On purpose?


Not on purpose no - I don't know why it sits at 45 on idle - double checked the bios for anything and all seems ok, so im not sure!
Quote:


> How long did you stress test?


Only for 20minutes atm

EDIT: Power settings, again >.< (Windows)

0% and 100% make it idle at 45

5% and 100% make it idle at 16 and load 45


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerUK*
> 
> Not on purpose no - I don't know why it sits at 45 on idle - double checked the bios for anything and all seems ok, so im not sure!
> Only for 20minutes atm
> 
> EDIT: Power settings, again >.< (Windows)
> 
> 0% and 100% make it idle at 45
> 
> 5% and 100% make it idle at 16 and load 45


Great! looks like you got it! Obviously these rigs are not behaving the same.
See Picture:

Untitled2.png 452k .png file


----------



## etry3k

Hi guys, I'm new to overclocking and new to the forum, but this thread has been a huge help so far. I think I found settings that seem to be pretty stable, but I'd like your input to see if I'm doing anything obviously wrong or harmful to my cpu. I'm up to 4.6, but my core voltage in CPU-Z seems lower (around 1.18 under load) than what others are reporting: Here's my set-up:

CPU: i5 3570K ivy bridge
Mobo: Z77 Extreme6
Memory: 2x4GB DDR3-1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Case: Cooler Master HAF 912

BIOS settings:
I left mostly the default settings, but changed:
CPU ratio: All Cores x 46
CPU voltage: offset mode
Offset voltage: +.080v

It seems pretty stable at these settings and I get the following in CPU-z and Core temp
@idle:
Core Voltage: .944V
Core Speed: 1600 MHz
Core Temps: Max 30C

Underload (Prime95 Blend @ 30mins)
Core Voltage: 1.18 V
Core Speed: 4600 MHz
Core Temps: Max 72C

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## jaysonr

Hi Everyone, this is my first post here. I want to start by thanking kennyparker1337 for the great guide on page one.
This is my first attempt at overclocking a Ivy Bridge. My last CPU was an AMD 965BE, and I got a modest overclock out of it - I also had a Q6600 @ 3.0GHz pretty easy for a while. Your guide made a lot of the settings that seemed a little overwhelming at first easy to understand.

I hit some frustration over the weekend when I started trying to overclock this new rig. It seems the stability problems I was seeing was due to me having my RAM set at the XMP settings of DDR3-1866 @ 1.65V. I dropped down to DDR3-1600 @ 1.5V w/ 9-9-9-24 timings, and it seems better. Before I kept upping CPU voltage, generating more heat but still failing Prime95 using your custom test after about 30 mins. I've been going on for about 2 hours now with no failures.

I'm running a 3570K @ 4.4GHz with a +0.05V offest/0.027+ turbo now. CPU-Z is reporting 1.184V right now under Prime load. My cooler is a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO. My highest load temp now has been 85C. I'm debating if I should get back into the 1.2-1.25V neighborhood and try for 4.5GHz, or is that just being greedy, and/or are my temps already a little too warm to attempt that?


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaysonr*
> 
> Hi Everyone, this is my first post here. I want to start by thanking kennyparker1337 for the great guide on page one.
> This is my first attempt at overclocking a Ivy Bridge. My last CPU was an AMD 965BE, and I got a modest overclock out of it - I also had a Q6600 @ 3.0GHz pretty easy for a while. You guide made a lot of the settings that seemed a little overwhelming at first easy to understand.
> 
> I hit some frustration over the weekend when I started trying to overclock this new rig. It seems the stability problems I was seeing was due to me having my RAM set at the XMP settings of DDR3-1866 @ 1.65V. I dropped down to DDR3-1600 @ 1.5V w/ 9-9-9-24 timings, and it seems better. Before I kept upping CPU voltage, generating more heat but still failing Prime95 using your custom test after about 30 mins. I've been going on for about 2 hours now with no failures.
> 
> I'm running a 3570K @ 4.4GHz with a +0.05V offest/0.027+ turbo now. CPU-Z is reporting 1.184V right now under Prime load. My cooler is a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO. My highest load temp now has been 85C. I'm debating if I should get back into the 1.2-1.25V neighborhood and try for 4.5GHz, or is that just being greedy, and/or are my temps already a little too warm to attempt that?


1st off, welcome to OCN









4.4ghz with 1.18v is pretty damn nice, and Ivy Bridge is a hot chip so the temps aren't bad. You could try to go into 1.23v area and try to hit 4.5 but I'm not so sure if the 212 can handle it. Under Prime95 I like to stay under 90c. Once you get the CPU OC out of the way start working on the ram again


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaysonr*
> 
> I hit some frustration over the weekend when I started trying to overclock this new rig. It seems the stability problems I was seeing was due to me having my RAM set at the XMP settings of DDR3-1866 @ 1.65V. I dropped down to DDR3-1600 @ 1.5V w/ 9-9-9-24 timings, and it seems better. Before I kept upping CPU voltage, generating more heat but still failing Prime95 using your custom test after about 30 mins. I've been going on for about 2 hours now with no failures.


Have you ran Memtest yet?


----------



## jaysonr

@Zeek - thanks. I think I'm gonna just sit on 4.4 for now - I tinkered so much this weekend, I didn't even enjoy the system - besides, an extra 100MHz won't do much for performance anyway 

@Lucky23 - Memtest actually passes a full run @ 1866, but prime will fail with the custom test about 30mins in, or sometimes right off the bat if I select "Blend", even at stock CPU speeds/voltages. I'm wondering if it's because of running 1.65V w/ all 4 slots full? I can actually *use* the computer all day long, game, surf, run Virtual Machines, Visual Studio, ect w/o crashes at 1866...it just bugs me that Prime fails it.


----------



## ZeVo

So guys any advice from my last post? Did I do alright?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/3430#post_19315757


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Only thing you can do is lower your multi since it doesnt seem to run stable w/ a lower vcore at 4.5ghz . Another thing would be a different cooler maybe an Corsair H100i if it fits in your case. Last thing which might be a little bit more advanced is to de-lid the cpu.
> As for the C-states you want C1e enabled but have C3, C6, and c-state support disabled


alright been running for 8+ hours now.
once again its,
multi 45, offset +0.015v, turbo +0.059v, LLC Level 3, C3, C6, and c-state support disabled.



look okay?


----------



## DUST2DEATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> alright been running for 8+ hours now.
> once again its,
> multi 45, offset +0.015v, turbo +0.059v, LLC Level 3, C3, C6, and c-state support disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> look okay?


Id say your good to go, then again, my prime crashed after 11 hours.


----------



## Zeek

All I do is game. I run 20 passes of IBT with maximum memory, then I just let p95 run with max mem for 2ish hours. If it passes then I call it stable. Since I don't really do CPU heavy stuff I call 2 hours stable for gaming.

Just my


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> alright been running for 8+ hours now.
> once again its,
> multi 45, offset +0.015v, turbo +0.059v, LLC Level 3, C3, C6, and c-state support disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> look okay?


Looks good


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaysonr*
> 
> @Lucky23 - Memtest actually passes a full run @ 1866, but prime will fail with the custom test about 30mins in, or sometimes right off the bat if I select "Blend", even at stock CPU speeds/voltages. I'm wondering if it's because of running 1.65V w/ all 4 slots full? I can actually *use* the computer all day long, game, surf, run Virtual Machines, Visual Studio, ect w/o crashes at 1866...it just bugs me that Prime fails it.


What ram is it? Link?

Not sure maybe more VTT? Anyone else have issues when having 4 slots full?

Can you fill out your system specs in your sig if you get a chance.


----------



## NorKris

know this is more for cpus but.. a kit of 1866 ram, would u guys expect a overclock to 2133, fairly easy? (asrock z77 ex6 mobo)


----------



## jaysonr

@Lucky: This is the RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104295


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Looks good


woohoo!
the only way i can go further is if i get some better cooling right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> All I do is game. I run 20 passes of IBT with maximum memory, then I just let p95 run with max mem for 2ish hours. If it passes then I call it stable. Since I don't really do CPU heavy stuff I call 2 hours stable for gaming.
> 
> Just my


Exactly! Stability testing should reflect intended use.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> alright been running for 8+ hours now.
> once again its,
> multi 45, offset +0.015v, turbo +0.059v, LLC Level 3, C3, C6, and c-state support disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> look okay?


I'd say you're done! Nice OC!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaysonr*
> 
> @Lucky: This is the RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104295


Curious, memory only fails in p95 at 1866, not 1600. I'm betting the XMP 1866 settings are wrong.

I run two 8GB sticks of kingston hyperX 2133' and frankly their XMP profile was wrong, and did not agree with the spec sheet they published for the exact SKU. Xmp Trfc(min) was 225' the spec sheet is 260. As soon as i set it to 260, 2133 was stable and no problems since. Best to manually enter the timings in bios. I spoke to one of their engineers and basically he said... Whoops. Kept my 4 sticks of GSkill until i got the kingston working. I was never able to get the 4 GSkill sticks to run (windows error free) at 2133 or downclock to 1866' only 1600 worked. And i think gskill makes the best ram.

You have a 4 stick kit. It should work at 1866. Go to their website, download the product sheet and verify that the XMP settings are the same, change any that are not to the spec sheet value. If that dont work, i'd send em back.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Curious, memory only fails in p95 at 1866, not 1600. I'm betting the XMP 1866 settings are wrong.
> 
> I run two 8GB sticks of kingston hyperX 2133' and frankly their XMP profile was wrong, and did not agree with the spec sheet they published for the exact SKU. Xmp Trfc(min) was 225' the spec sheet is 260. As soon as i set it to 260, 2133 was stable and no problems since. Best to manually enter the timings in bios. I spoke to one of their engineers and basically he said... Whoops. Kept my 4 sticks of GSkill until i got the kingston working. I was never able to get the 4 GSkill sticks to run (windows error free) at 2133 or downclock to 1866' only 1600 worked. And i think gskill makes the best ram.
> 
> You have a 4 stick kit. It should work at 1866. Go to their website, download the product sheet and verify that the XMP settings are the same, change any that are not to the spec sheet value. If that dont work, i'd send em back.


I was thinking that too, maybe have him enter the timings manually and see if that helps. I run manual on my ram also rather then the XMP. Do you think it has anything to do w/ our board only supporting up to 1600mhz native? Higher speeds are listed as OC?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I was thinking that too, maybe have him enter the timings manually and see if that helps. I run manual on my ram also rather then the XMP. Do you think it has anything to do w/ our board only supporting up to 1600mhz native? Higher speeds are listed as OC?


Yeah. Sandy's memory controller is spec'd to 1600 and lower (same for Ivy?). So that could be one reason, but in general and only my own experience, 4 sticks do not OC as well as 2. In this case, the memory is rated at 1866, so is it really a memory OC or actually a cpu memory controller OC? The latter, yes?


----------



## chefproject

Hello everybody
thx to all the people who doing there best to help. With help of this guide and reading almost all the posts i got a reasonable 4,6 GhZ oc for daily use


























I am sure with better cooling i can go much further than that, again thx to everybody involved in this thread

greetings and regards Chef


----------



## jaysonr

Thanks for the responses on the Memory - I'll d/l the spec sheet and try entering the timings manually.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah. Sandy's memory controller is spec'd to 1600 and lower (same for Ivy?). So that could be one reason, but in general and only my own experience, 4 sticks do not OC as well as 2. In this case, the memory is rated at 1866, so is it really a memory OC or actually a cpu memory controller OC? The latter, yes?


Yea both my z68 and the z77 seem to be 1600 native and all higher speeds at OC. Even w/ the old 775 socket having 4 dimms full always made it harder to OC. I think its a memory overclock that being forced through changing the SPD ratio(1600mhz is 1:6 ratio).

The old 775 socket you would usually run a 1:1 which would make your ram double your FSB. So a 400mhz fsb and 1:1 SPD would make your ram run at 800mhz. Then if your ram could OC higher then your FSB you could force a higher ratio maybe a 1:2(IIRC) which would keep your FSB at 400 and force overclock your ram to 960mhz (400 x 1.2 = 480, 480 x2 =960)

Ive only ran 1600mhz ram in my board and never had 4 dimms full on this board or others so i haven't ran into this type of issue.

This is why i was also wondering if maybe VTT could be the issue since this is linked to the IMC? From what ive read though your supposed to have a roughly a 0.5 difference between Ram voltage and VTT so 1.5 - 1.047 (my VTT on auto) = 0.453 but then some threads were seem to be saying VTT can safely go up to 1.1v.







Many seem to increase VTT w/ 4 dimms or when overclocking their ram but i havent had to play w/ this at all


----------



## Jpmboy

Chefproject - very nice OC. Great chip you got there


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea both my z68 and the z77 seem to be 1600 native and all higher speeds at OC. Even w/ the old 775 socket having 4 dimms full always made it harder to OC. I think its a memory overclock that being forced through changing the SPD ratio. Ive only ran 1600mhz ram in my board and never had 4 dimms full on this board or others so i haven't ran into this type of issue.
> 
> This is why i was also wondering if maybe VTT could be the issue since this is linked to the IMC? From what ive read though your supposed to have a roughly a 0.5 difference between Ram voltage and VTT so 1.5 - 1.047 (my VTT on auto) = 0.453 but then some threads were seem to be saying VTT can safely go up to 1.1v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many seem to increase VTT w/ 4 dimms or when overclocking their ram but i havent had to play w/ this at all


Good point (as always







). VTT could address his 1866 problem. I think he is at 1.65V to dram, so there is some room to work. I was leery of raising vtt when working the the 4 sticks of 2133 i had ( the new 1.5V gskills). I have no/low experience with VTT so wont be much help.


----------



## jaysonr

To be honest, I'd rather run @ 1600 than have another voltage to tweak 

I can't tell any difference in "feel" at 1600, and only a slight difference in something like Cinebench.


----------



## Erikson

Thanks to the person/people who wrote this guide. Its really easy to understand and well organized. I'm a first time builder and soon to be first time overclocker, and for me this guide has been really helpful in furthering my understanding of overclocking. If it weren't for the folks out there who are willing to share their time and experience with others I'd be completely lost. This guide as well as this website as a whole has helped me tremendously so far in learning what to do, and what not to do.

I'll be sure to post here again in the near future and display the results of my first attempt. My personal goal is to at least achieve a stable 4Ghz clock on an i7-3770k Ivy Bridge processor, and if its within reach a 4.2 - 4.4Ghz clock. I'm quite excited to try this, as it'll be quite a milestone for me to achieve. I guess I can now call myself a newbie computer nerd lol.

So again thank you OCN folks, you've helped this amateur computer enthusiast a bunch!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaysonr*
> 
> To be honest, I'd rather run @ 1600 than have another voltage to tweak
> 
> I can't tell any difference in "feel" at 1600, and only a slight difference in something like Cinebench.


very true, you will not "feel" 2133 vs 1600 in normal use. but if it's one of the ram timing values you may not need to change VTT. Did you cross check vs th spec sheet?
Anyway - Have fun!


----------



## jaysonr

Hi Jpmboy,
I checked Kingston's site, and this is all I see for a spec sheet: http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/KHX1866C9D3K4_16GX.pdf and it just lists the basic timings. I might try e-mailing Kingston support.


----------



## DUST2DEATH

question for you knowledgable folk here.

I have a nice stable oc so no problems there. The question is more in relation to the vdroop with low end tasks.

idle im at 0.984v.
full load @ 1.248.
lightloads @ 1.280....

now, my machine wont always be doing fully loaded cpu tasks all the time but this spike to 1.280 bothers me. If I were at a fixed voltage instead of offset it would never go that high. I dont need to go that high. (I understand offset is better cause its not driving the volts all the time)..
How do I stop this? Thoughts?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaysonr*
> 
> Hi Jpmboy,
> I checked Kingston's site, and this is all I see for a spec sheet: http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/KHX1866C9D3K4_16GX.pdf and it just lists the basic timings. I might try e-mailing Kingston support.


They will reply. Its worth asking. You should be able to run at the rated speed. On that sheet, see the 160 and 36 values? Check that in the XMP.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUST2DEATH*
> 
> question for you knowledgable folk here.
> 
> I have a nice stable oc so no problems there. The question is more in relation to the vdroop with low end tasks.
> 
> idle im at 0.984v.
> full load @ 1.248.
> lightloads @ 1.280....
> 
> now, my machine wont always be doing fully loaded cpu tasks all the time but this spike to 1.280 bothers me. If I were at a fixed voltage instead of offset it would never go that high. I dont need to go that high. (I understand offset is better cause its not driving the volts all the time)..
> How do I stop this? Thoughts?


That spike is a windoes thing. Mine does the same. I too was worried about this a year or so ago with this sandy cpu, but they all do it. You are well within the safe operating range for your chip,

You may be able to lower offset or turbo, and decrease LLC?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUST2DEATH*
> 
> question for you knowledgable folk here.
> 
> I have a nice stable oc so no problems there. The question is more in relation to the vdroop with low end tasks.
> 
> idle im at 0.984v.
> full load @ 1.248.
> lightloads @ 1.280....
> 
> now, my machine wont always be doing fully loaded cpu tasks all the time but this spike to 1.280 bothers me. If I were at a fixed voltage instead of offset it would never go that high. I dont need to go that high. (I understand offset is better cause its not driving the volts all the time)..
> How do I stop this? Thoughts?


Yep mine will spike to 1.35v in HWmonitor its normal. As long as its not spiking to an unsafe voltage then there shouldn't be a problem

Just like jpmboys was saying can you post your settings? Offset, Turbo, multi, and LLC level?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yep mine will spike to 1.35v in HWmonitor its normal. As long as its not spiking to an unsafe voltage then there shouldn't be a problem
> 
> Just like jpmboys was saying can you post your settings? Offset, Turbo, multi, and LLC level?


At 46x p95 vcore = 1.328, I see Windows spike to 1.376. At 48x the spike is at 1.47with p95 vcore @ 1.39-1.42 LLC =2. At 50x the spike got real scary @ 1.51. 46x is my 24/7.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea im at 1.320-1.328v in bios, 1.296-1.304 P95 small FFt, and closer to 1.32 during blend.


----------



## Heraclides

Hello where can I set the Vcore CPU-Z to 1.152?







I cant find it







please help


----------



## DUST2DEATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yep mine will spike to 1.35v in HWmonitor its normal. As long as its not spiking to an unsafe voltage then there shouldn't be a problem
> 
> Just like jpmboys was saying can you post your settings? Offset, Turbo, multi, and LLC level?


offset = +0.010
turbo = +0.008
multi = 45
LLC = level 2.


----------



## Heraclides

Guys, is that normal that I add 45x100Mhz in BIOS setting but in CPU-Z it shows Multiplier 16.0x ? ;/ Why I don't see 45.0 as multiplier in CPU-Z ?


----------



## DUST2DEATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> Guys, is that normal that I add 45x100Mhz in BIOS setting but in CPU-Z it shows Multiplier 16.0x ? ;/ Why I don't see 45.0 as multiplier in CPU-Z ?


you have speedstep enabled.

it downclocks when not doing anything.

You can always change the power plan to high performance and this will push the multi up. alternatively, leave cpuz open and run prime.


----------



## Heraclides

Its ok now, I run prime95 and the multiplier is x45.0.

BTW Core voltage (in CPU-Z) between 1.296 - 1.304 is ok for my 45x100Mhz tweaks?


----------



## Heraclides

If prime95 crashed what it means?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> If prime95 crashed what it means?


That your overclock was not stable.

What settings do you currently have?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> Hello where can I set the Vcore CPU-Z to 1.152?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please help


You cant set the vcore in CPU-z. CPU-z is a program used to monitor you voltage among other things.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> Its ok now, I run prime95 and the multiplier is x45.0.
> 
> BTW Core voltage (in CPU-Z) between 1.296 - 1.304 is ok for my 45x100Mhz tweaks?


Fill out you system specs in you sig. Also what offset, turbo, LLC do you have set? Whats you idle vcore in CPU-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> If prime95 crashed what it means?


It means you overclock is unstable.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUST2DEATH*
> 
> offset = +0.010
> turbo = +0.008
> multi = 45
> LLC = level 2.


Can you fill out your system specs in you sig? What CPU are you running?

You might be able to drop you offset to a +0.005 or lower which will bring down you idle & full load vcore but you will have to test your overclock again on P95 to see if its stable.. You might also try a LLC level 3.

How long did you run P95 with the current settings?


----------



## DUST2DEATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Can you fill out your system specs in you sig? What CPU are you running?
> 
> You might be able to drop you offset to a +0.005 or lower which will bring down you idle & full load vcore but you will have to test your overclock again on P95 to see if its stable.. You might also try a LLC level 3.
> 
> How long did you run P95 with the current settings?


done.

its a 3770K.

Prime ran for 11hours, no issues.

if I drop to LLC 3. I have to increase the turbo/offset to compensate as it drops the voltage to low on load.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUST2DEATH*
> 
> done.
> 
> its a 3770K.
> 
> Prime ran for 11hours, no issues.
> 
> if I drop to LLC 3. I have to increase the turbo/offset to compensate as it drops the voltage to low on load.


What mode? I hear it's recommended to use at least 90% of you RAM or at least use blend mode.


----------



## DUST2DEATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> What mode? I hear it's recommended to use at least 90% of you RAM or at least use blend mode.


Ive used both blend mode and the custom one described in the OP.

As i said, my OC is stable. I just wanted to know if I can stop the silly spiking upon low end tasks.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUST2DEATH*
> 
> Ive used both blend mode and the custom one described in the OP.
> 
> As i said, my OC is stable. I just wanted to know if I can stop the silly spiking upon low end tasks.


Whoops. Quoted the wrong post. Was actually asking Heraclides.


----------



## DUST2DEATH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Whoops. Quoted the wrong post. Was actually asking Heraclides.


LOL. fair enough buddy.

He was PMing me. Havent heard from him for a while.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Fill out you system specs in you sig. Also what offset, turbo, LLC do you have set? Whats you idle vcore in CPU-z
> It means you overclock is unstable.


My settings

45x100
Offset +0.005v
Level 2
CPULL voltage 1.890v
no additional turbo voltage

Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
Package C State Support: Auto

vcore in CPU-Z: 1.304







At 1 hrs of prime torture no crash.

At 4 hrs of prime torture, almost at the end the prime95 program just crash. I have no BSOD no fails in prime. Only the program crash.

What settings should I change now?


----------



## Zeek

Put additional Turbo Voltage to +0.008 and take down that CPU PPL to 1.586v. You have it pretty damn high, higher than stock even. That's not necessary. See if that works









Also disable C3, C6 and package C state support.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Put additional Turbo Voltage to +0.008 and take down that CPU PPL to 1.586v. You have it pretty damn high, higher than stock even. That's not necessary. See if that works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also disable C3, C6 and package C state support.


I disabled C3. C6 and package C state support, put back CPU PLL to auto, offet to +0.010 and left turbo voltage to +0.004. The result was when I ran prime95 i get BSOD (blue screen) with those messages that I cant figure out what they mean:

***STOP: 0x00000050 (0xFFFFFFFF800000312BF9A, 0x00000000000000)

Help







((


----------



## Zeek

0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT

Setting up your ram timings might fix the issue, as you have everything on auto as well.


----------



## Heraclides

I find something in this forum via google 0X00000050 = Memory Timing/Freq or Uncore Multi, ram voltage

But in my OC i didn't touch my ram voltages, how come I got this BSOD?


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
> 
> Setting up your ram timings might fix the issue, as you have everything on auto as well.


What settings should I use?







I don't want to mess with my ram voltages since I don't know anything about them


----------



## Zeek

I don't know what ram you have, but your XMP says 9-9-9-24 so just do that. And since you have 16gb I'm guessing it's 4x4gb? So adding more voltage might help too. Just like 1.53 or something.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I don't know what ram you have, but your XMP says 9-9-9-24 so just do that. And since you have 16gb I'm guessing it's 4x4gb? So adding more voltage might help too. Just like 1.53 or something.


No i have *2x8GB* RAm. Where do I have to put the value 1.53 ? are u sure about this value for my RAM ?


----------



## Zeek

It's the DRAM Voltage. And 9-9-9-24 should be fine


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> It's the DRAM Voltage. And 9-9-9-24 should be fine


1. Yes but where should I set 9-9-9-24? ^^.
2. Should I leave VTT Voltage to auto?
3. DRAM Voltage should be manualy set to 1.53 instead of auto?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> 1. Yes but where should I set 9-9-9-24? ^^.
> 2. Should I leave VTT Voltage to auto?
> 3. DRAM Voltage should be manualy set to 1.53 instead of auto?


In your bios, set DRAM to XMP 1, or Manuoal and then you will have access to the volts and timings.

Have you posted bios screenshots to this forum yet?


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In your bios, set DRAM to XMP 1, or Manuoal and then you will have access to the volts and timings.
> 
> Have you posted bios screenshots to this forum yet?


Yes, here http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/3500#post_19344203


----------



## Heraclides

I also have a questions. While Im running the prime95, should I do some activities on my comp or I let it run untill the prime test finish?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> I also have a questions. While Im running the prime95, should I do some activities on my comp or I let it run untill the prime test finish?


Okay, on the second shot you posted, click xMP -> "auto" and set to manual. , the xmp timings will not change, but then enter the next highest dram voltage available if you want to run your ram a little juiced. It wont hurt em. Best not to touch VTT at this point.

Sure, you can do other stuff while p95 is running, and it adds additional "stress" to the system. No problem. I would do anything more than surf or mail, since if it bsod's you will likely loose work.

Did you test your ram with memtest before begining overclocking?


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay, on the second shot you posted, click xMP -> "auto" and set to manual. , the xmp timings will not change, but then enter the next highest dram voltage available if you want to run your ram a little juiced. It wont hurt em. Best not to touch VTT at this point.
> 
> Sure, you can do other stuff while p95 is running, and it adds additional "stress" to the system. No problem. I would do anything more than surf or mail, since if it bsod's you will likely loose work.
> 
> Did you test your ram with memtest before begining overclocking?


No I didnt do memtest at all.

45x100Mhz
Offset: +0,005v
Turbo voltage: +0.008
Level 2

After 30 mn of prime test computer randomly restarted (no error, no bsod, no fail).

What could that be?
I have no luck


----------



## Heraclides

Prime95 crashed again with no errors, logs dont show anything. What should I change? same settings as above. (but with Level 3)


----------



## Zeek

The higher you go in the LLC the lower your voltage is. Set LLC to 1 and see what happens.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> The higher you go in the LLC the lower your voltage is. Set LLC to 1 and see what happens.


I don't understand







what is that means?


----------



## Heraclides

45x100
Offset: +0.005
Turbo: +0.004
Level2

Prime test BSOD: 0x101 = increase vcore

That means I can increase my offset to : +0.010 ?


----------



## pollyzoid

I'm giving another shot at overclocking my 2500K after running a 4.0GHz OC around a year ago. However, instead of starting from the suggested offset voltage of +0.005, I copied my old offset, -0.100. I tweaked the other BIOS options according to the guide, and then booted up P95.

Vcore is 0.888-0.936 (varies) on idle, 1.244 peak during P95.
Temperature is around 34-38C idle and peaked 83-87C in P95. (I'm running stock cooler, so temps are a bit high)

OC:
40x100
Offset: -0.100
Turbo: +0.004 (haven't changed this from guide yet)
Level3

I haven't had any problems, but hearing about low voltage being bad got me worried. I've been running this OC for two days now, and it passed a 17h P95 blend test, but I just want to make sure I haven't screwed anything up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> 45x100
> Offset: +0.005
> Turbo: +0.004
> Level2
> 
> Prime test BSOD: 0x101 = increase vcore
> 
> That means I can increase my offset to : +0.010 ?


Okay. Two things. A bsod is good, ramdom restarts are very bad. i think the restart is a memory problem, but lets trouble shoot this first. First be very careful with LLC at 1. I advise against it until you become more skilled with your hardware.

Please increase turbo to +0.015 or even +0.020, set CPU LLC to 2, leave offset at 0.005. Multiplier at 45. Set dram to manual, ensure that dram voltage is 1.5 to 1.6 and no higher! Turn off spread spectrum. Disable Sleep states per page 1 of this guide - disable c3 c6 and package c. Disable internal PLL. All other settings on auto including CPU PLL!

Try p95 ONE MORE time. If it is stable for 20 to 30 minutes, report back.

Then:

Download a copy of memtest, or if that is a problem, at the "Run" box under the windows menu, type " memory" and run windows memory test at the next reboot. When doing this, have your CPU and everything else at stock clocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pollyzoid*
> 
> I'm giving another shot at overclocking my 2500K after running a 4.0GHz OC around a year ago. However, instead of starting from the suggested offset voltage of +0.005, I copied my old offset, -0.100. I tweaked the other BIOS options according to the guide, and then booted up P95.
> 
> Vcore is 0.888-0.936 (varies) on idle, 1.244 peak during P95.
> Temperature is around 34-38C idle and peaked 83-87C in P95. (I'm running stock cooler, so temps are a bit high)
> 
> OC:
> 40x100
> Offset: -0.100
> Turbo: +0.004 (haven't changed this from guide yet)
> Level3
> 
> I haven't had any problems, but hearing about low voltage being bad got me worried. I've been running this OC for two days now, and it passed a 17h P95 blend test, but I just want to make sure I haven't screwed anything up.


Dont worry about a load crash, if anything, you'd get an idle hang/crash.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay. Two things. A bsod is good, ramdom restarts are very bad. i think the restart is a memory problem, but lets trouble shoot this first. First be very careful with LLC at 1. I advise against it until you become more skilled with your hardware.
> 
> Please increase turbo to +0.015 or even +0.020, set CPU LLC to 2, leave offset at 0.005. Multiplier at 45. Set dram to manual, ensure that dram voltage is 1.5 to 1.6 and no higher! Turn off spread spectrum. Disable Sleep states per page 1 of this guide - disable c3 c6 and package c. Disable internal PLL. All other settings on auto including CPU PLL!
> 
> Try p95 ONE MORE time. If it is stable for 20 to 30 minutes, report back.
> 
> Then:
> 
> Download a copy of memtest, or if that is a problem, at the "Run" box under the windows menu, type " memory" and run windows memory test at the next reboot. When doing this, have your CPU and everything else at stock clocks.


Hi again m8.

I think I found the issues of the randome restart. My computer was updating himself -.-. I just changed that in my configuration panel so that it ask me for updates. Ofc I did all the updates before running Prime again. So as so far my settings are:

45x100
Offet: +0.010
Turbo: +0.004
Level 2
RAM manually set to 9-9-9-24 (I increased DRAM voltage to 1.53)

And the result after 1 hour of prime is



This time no random restarts, no BSOD and no Prime crash.

I don't understand tho why I got NETFramework error pop-up. I thought the prime95 was crashed again but no it still worked. I cannot explain the NETFRamework pop-up error thing. Maybe its not up to date. I have to check that.

So after 1 hr of prime should I run prime for another 4 hrs or 8 hrs?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> Hi again m8.
> 
> I think I found the issues of the randome restart. My computer was updating himself -.-. I just changed that in my configuration panel so that it ask me for updates. Ofc I did all the updates before running Prime again. So as so far my settings are:
> 
> 45x100
> Offet: +0.010
> Turbo: +0.004
> Level 2
> RAM manually set to 9-9-9-24 (I increased DRAM voltage to 1.53)
> 
> And the result after 1 hour of prime is
> 
> 
> 
> This time no random restarts, no BSOD and no Prime crash.
> 
> I don't understand tho why I got NETFramework error pop-up. I thought the prime95 was crashed again but no it still worked. I cannot explain the NETFRamework pop-up error thing. Maybe its not up to date. I have to check that.
> 
> So after 1 hr of prime should I run prime for another 4 hrs or 8 hrs?


You should run a minimum of 8 hours of P95. Unless you are having crashes at idle i would set you offset to +0.005 and then just increase turbo.

Whats you current CPU-z Idle and full load vcore w/ the +0.010 offset and +0.004 turbo?


----------



## xcom-

I7 3770k with H60 cooling. looking to OC to 4.2.

Reason for a lower overclock is because I want to keep the fan speed low, well mainly the noise level.

4.2 achievable on stock voltage? Or do you think I can OC further without raising fan speeds.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats you current CPU-z Idle and full load vcore w/ the +0.010 offset and +0.004 turbo?


Where can I see such data in CPU-Z ? Can you please show me where to look?


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats you current CPU-z Idle and full load vcore w/ the +0.010 offset and +0.004 turbo?


When idle vcore voltage in CPU-Z: 1.016v
When full load vcore voltage in CPU-Z: 1.320v

I run prime for 8hrs now.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> When idle vcore voltage in CPU-Z: 1.016v
> When full load vcore voltage in CPU-Z: 1.320v
> 
> I run prime for 8hrs now.


Basically if you wanted to you could probably get a lower idle vcore if you wanted to fine tune your system more. I would try a -0.010 offset then increase you turbo until you see 1.3+ in cpu-z.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> I7 3770k with H60 cooling. looking to OC to 4.2.
> 
> Reason for a lower overclock is because I want to keep the fan speed low, well mainly the noise level.
> 
> 4.2 achievable on stock voltage? Or do you think I can OC further without raising fan speeds.


Whats your voltage set at now? Have you setup offset yet?


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Basically if you wanted to you could probably get a lower idle vcore if you wanted to fine tune your system more. I would try a -0.010 offset then increase you turbo until you see 1.3+ in cpu-z.


If I do that what will be the Idle vcore value ? And at load how many vcore voltage will I have?

If in my settings now I will get 8hrs with prime95 that means that my settings will be stable no? 2:16hrs now since prime running and as so far no BSOD and no crashes. I even tried to user firefox browsing some sites. Looks good. And temperature: 65 - 70 - 75 -76

Looks good for 45x100 Mhz?


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your voltage set at now? Have you setup offset yet?


Not yet, its set as "Auto" not quite sure what to set it as.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You should run a minimum of 8 hours of P95. Unless you are having crashes at idle i would set you offset to +0.005 and then just increase turbo.
> 
> Whats you current CPU-z Idle and full load vcore w/ the +0.010 offset and +0.004 turbo?


1.304?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> If I do that what will be the Idle vcore value ? And at load how many vcore voltage will I have?
> 
> If in my settings now I will get 8hrs with prime95 that means that my settings will be stable no? 2:16hrs now since prime running and as so far no BSOD and no crashes. I even tried to user firefox browsing some sites. Looks good. And temperature: 65 - 70 - 75 -76
> 
> Looks good for 45x100 Mhz?


It looks very good!









2 hours is okay, 8 hours is better. test as long as you like. some go 24h. i use approx 2h and never crashed since. Your chip can hit 46 pretty easy.

Be sure to allow dot net to update asap. Also, when you are done with testing open a command prompt (C:\). And type" sfc /scannow" andlet it repair and windows kernel files that may have corrupted during those bsods and crashes.

Nice job!


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It looks very good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours is okay, 8 hours is better. test as long as you like. some go 24h. i use approx 2h and never crashed since. Your chip can hit 46 pretty easy.
> 
> Be sure to allow dot net to update asap. Also, when you are done with testing open a command prompt (C:\). And type" sfc /scannow" andlet it repair and windows kernel files that may have corrupted during those bsods and crashes.
> 
> Nice job!


45x100Mhz,
Offset: +0.010
Turbo voltage: +0.004
Level 2 - C1 Enabled and C3, C6 state C disabled.

3:45 hrs since prime95 running, as so far no crashes, no BSOD and Full load vcore voltage oscillating between ~1.312 and ~1.320. Core temperatures 65 - 70 - 75 - 79.

I let it run untill the morning and give u a feedback with screens. I hope this is it!!!!. Looks stable 4,5Ghz overclocked. Im so excited but I wait untill the morning to see the results if no errors occure.

Looks good right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> 45x100Mhz,
> Offset: +0.010
> Turbo voltage: +0.004
> Level 2 - C1 Enabled and C3, C6 state C disabled.
> 
> 3:45 hrs since prime95 running, as so far no crashes, no BSOD and Full load vcore voltage oscillating between ~1.312 and ~1.320. Core temperatures 65 - 70 - 75 - 79.
> 
> I let it run untill the morning and give u a feedback with screens. I hope this is it!!!!. Looks stable 4,5Ghz overclocked. Im so excited but I wait untill the morning to see the results if no errors occure.
> 
> Looks good right?


Yup. Looks good. 1.32 may be a bit high for 45, but your temps are quite good. What cooler are you using? Whats the room temperatue. Had one guy with good temps, but is computer was in a room that was 0oC !


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yup. Looks good. 1.32 may be a bit high for 45, but your temps are quite good. What cooler are you using? Whats the room temperatue. Had one guy with good temps, but is computer was in a room that was 0oC !


Based off his sig rig, a Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Not yet, its set as "Auto" not quite sure what to set it as.


You dont want to overclock w/ you vcore on auto, this should be switched to offset.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> If I do that what will be the Idle vcore value ? And at load how many vcore voltage will I have?
> 
> If in my settings now I will get 8hrs with prime95 that means that my settings will be stable no? 2:16hrs now since prime running and as so far no BSOD and no crashes. I even tried to user firefox browsing some sites. Looks good. And temperature: 65 - 70 - 75 -76
> 
> Looks good for 45x100 Mhz?


Well your already running P95 now but if you weren't then you could possibly fine tune you voltages a litter more to have a lower idle vcore (under 1.00v instead of the 1.016v)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.304?


I see it now doh


----------



## Jpmboy

I thin i found my new avatar::

homer-simpson-wallpaper-brain-1024.jpg 49k .jpg file


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thin i found my new avatar::
> 
> homer-simpson-wallpaper-brain-1024.jpg 49k .jpg file


This would be my choice (although it is too large I think):


----------



## Lucky 23

LOL this is mine for steam haha


----------



## Jpmboy

'Well, it's 1 a.m. Better go home and spend some quality time with the kids.'
Homer no function beer well without.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yup. Looks good. 1.32 may be a bit high for 45, but your temps are quite good. What cooler are you using? Whats the room temperatue. Had one guy with good temps, but is *computer was in a room that was 0oC ! *


hehe...


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> LOL this is mine for steam haha


lucky 23, i miss you


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Whats the room temperatue


Its around 19 ~ 20 *C

45x100Mhz,
*Offset: +0.010*
Turbo voltage: +0.004
Level 2 - C1 Enabled and C3, C6 state C disabled.

(06:51 AM) After 7hrs of prime95, I just got an BSOD in the morning like 15mns ago. *0x3B = increase vcore*

Should I increase my Offset again? ^^ Is that good?.








Quote:


> Basically if you wanted to you could probably get a lower idle vcore if you wanted to fine tune your system more. I would try a -0.010 offset then increase you turbo until you see 1.3+ in cpu-z.


Since I was increasing my Offset I can try this one but what should be the value of my Offset and Turbo?

*Maybe it will be finally stable after increasing the Offset to +0.015v ?* What do U think?

Or If I add an negative Offset: -0.015, what value do I have to set in Additional Turbo Voltage?

_____
Edit: After reading 100 pages of this thread I decided to put negative offset to : -0.010 and increase my Turbo a little bit to lower my idle vcore. I hope I will get with something today.


----------



## Youmu

I think I might have won the chip lotto. Was expecting to need 1.2 voltages, at least. This is with a Hyper 212 plus and the cheap TIM that comes with it (MX-2 wont be here til Monday, gonna reseat it then).



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2703356

I had it running at 1.112, but it BSODed (0xD1) after 20 minutes in Prime, peak temp during that was 68C (Ambient temps 28C). The BSOD list said to bump QTT or RAM voltage; I doubted it was the RAM, its 1600 stock mhz and I have it running at 1400 at 1.5v, so I bumped the QTT a notch up, and added another tad to the Turbo offset. Its been running P95 for about 15 minutes so far again, hopefully this time there won't be any BSODs.

My goal was to get this stable at 4.5ghz, but considering its temps and low voltage, I'm tempted to go for 4.7ghz by raising VCore to 1.232 and adjusting PLL/QTT as necessary. One question I had though, was on the guide it says to increase _or_ decrease the PLL/QTT voltages... Am I supposed to just guess and check which way I need to go? I just had some success moving my QTT up a notch, so would I keep bumping that?


----------



## Mathius

Hi, my new rig, i5-3570k and extreme4 should be here in a week, and looking for a decent safe overclock which then i can tweak....

I know every processor is different and i should find my limits slowly.....but surety there is a 4ghz settings the will work on most if not allprocessors.

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

VonDutch::

LMAO


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Based off his sig rig, a Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme.


thanks. that's a nice cooler.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> Its around 19 ~ 20 *C
> 
> 45x100Mhz,
> *Offset: +0.010*
> Turbo voltage: +0.004
> Level 2 - C1 Enabled and C3, C6 state C disabled.
> 
> (06:51 AM) After 7hrs of prime95, I just got an BSOD in the morning like 15mns ago. *0x3B = increase vcore*
> 
> Should I increase my Offset again? ^^ Is that good?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I was increasing my Offset I can try this one but what should be the value of my Offset and Turbo?
> 
> *Maybe it will be finally stable after increasing the Offset to +0.015v ?* What do U think?
> 
> Or If I add an negative Offset: -0.015, what value do I have to set in Additional Turbo Voltage?


yea- after 7 hours? just increase turbo by one notch (+0.010 or 0.015) and you're good to go. You have some room to play with settings and that chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> Hi, my new rig, i5-3570k and extreme4 should be here in a week, and looking for a decent safe overclock which then i can tweak....
> 
> I know every processor is different and i should find my limits slowly.....but surety there is a 4ghz settings the will work on most if not allprocessors.
> 
> Thanks


for 4.0 you can use the initial settings in the OP Tutorial. It's a good Tut - follow it.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yea- after 7 hours? just increase turbo by one notch (+0.015 or 0.020) and you're good to go. You have some room to play with settings and that chip.


Yeah







After 7hrs of prime torture I woke up suddenly because I saw a blue color, I noticed that computer BSOD and says that it needs to increase Vcore. However Im a little bit worry about the Vcore full load which was 1.320 when I tested prime. Is that normal for 4,5Ghz overclock?

It will be ok if I lower my offset to *-0.010* and increase turbo to +0.015 or +0.020?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 7hrs of prime torture I woke up suddenly because I saw a blue color, I noticed that computer BSOD and says that it needs to increase Vcore. However Im a little bit worry about the Vcore full load which was 1.320 when I tested prime. Is that normal for 4,5Ghz overclock?
> 
> It will be ok if I lower my offset to *-0.010* and increase turbo to +0.015 or +0.020?


First - I would save your 45 settings to a bios slot. Don't worry about volts (too much) - pay attention to temperature. what was the highest temp you had with the last run (any one core)? usually occurs about 30 and 60 min into a run. Sure you can go to negative offset - it's a whole new experiment.

you can safely increase turbo to 10 or 15 mV and be well below the design spec for that chip.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> First - I would save your 45 settings to a bios slot. Don't worry about volts (too much) - pay attention to temperature. what was the highest temp you had with the last run (any one core)? usually occurs about 30 and 60 min into a run. Sure you can go to negative offset - it's a whole new experiment.
> 
> you can safely increase turbo to 15 or 20 mV and be well below the design spec for that chip.


The highest temp in only one core was 77~80*C. The rest of the core between 65~70*C. I would give u screens but since comp BSOD I could get any logs from my temps.

For negative offset what value should I try for Turbo voltage??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> The highest temp in only one core was 77~80*C. The rest of the core between 65~70*C


very nice! 90oC is a reasonable cutoff. adding a few mV to turbo wont hurt. and as Lucky suggested, you could take offset down to +.005 and raise offset to +.020 and prolly be good.

did you save your settings? have you run sfc /scannow?


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> very nice! 90oC is a reasonable cutoff. adding a few mV to turbo wont hurt. and as Lucky suggested, you could take offset down to +.005 and raise offset to +.020 and prolly be good.
> 
> did you save your settings? have you run sfc /scannow?


U mean increase turbo +0.020 I think? (you wrote offset twice







.

About the settings yes I saved it in bios slot before the test. And I ran the sfc /scannow this morning after the BSOD. I will try Offset: +0.005 and Turbo +0.020.


----------



## pollyzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dont worry about a load crash, if anything, you'd get an idle hang/crash.


Thanks for replying. Three days of continuous running, mostly in idle, so it looks like I'm in the clear.
I'm hoping to reach 5 GHz when I can afford buying an aftermarket cooler


----------



## Heraclides

What is the functionality of the program Intel Burner Test 2.54 ? Because I set my offset to -0.010 and increased my turbo to +0.008 and after running Intel Burner after 3 mn cores reached 98*C ***?


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You dont want to overclock w/ you vcore on auto, this should be switched to offset.


Thanks. What offset would you recommend me starting on?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Thanks. What offset would you recommend me starting on?


Actually you should start on manual and once you find your stable vcore then switch to offset and just find that same vcore through trial and error a few restarts and you should be straight..


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Actually you should start on manual and once you find your stable vcore then switch to offset and just find that same vcore through trial and error a few restarts and you should be straight..


Really need to get my head round this, how do you mean manual i thought setting the offset was that.

Thank you


----------



## Heraclides

Offset: -0.010v
Turbo: +0.008v

Start of Intel burner.



After few secounds of Intel burner



I dont understand this ;/

yesterday with my offset +0.010 and turbo +0.004 I didnt get such high temps







(((

Is this because of RAM availability???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> U mean increase turbo +0.020 I think? (you wrote offset twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> About the settings yes I saved it in bios slot before the test. And I ran the sfc /scannow this morning after the BSOD. I will try Offset: +0.005 and Turbo +0.020.


ah - opps. yes, 20mV turbo


----------



## Jpmboy

uh - what was the load vcore during that IBT run?


----------



## Jpmboy

Heraclides:
I see it now vcore = 1.312?

let's not jump to IBT just yet. ...stay with p95 for now.

Go back to your positive offset OC. Do a "Small FFT" run (just 5 min) and post results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> U mean increase turbo +0.020 I think? (you wrote offset twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> About the settings yes I saved it in bios slot before the test. And I ran the sfc /scannow this morning after the BSOD. I will try Offset: +0.005 and Turbo +0.020.


open a cmd prompt and type or copy-paste:

findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt

it will drop a text file to your desktop, post the .txt so I can see what sfc found and did.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Really need to get my head round this, how do you mean manual i thought setting the offset was that.
> 
> Thank you


Manual is when you can enter an actual vcore value. Offset is when you see the +0.216 which is actually like a calculation between your VID and the Vcore you want. So type in an actual vcore, I will be around for a bit if you want to try now. What clockspeed are you shooting for and I will give youa start point.


----------



## xcom-

4.2ghz, I would like to keep a lower clock speed as I want to keep fan noise to a minimum.

Thanks


----------



## chronicfx

go to manual voltage and put in 1.08v as your vcore and 42 as your multiplier. But before you do this you want to have a short "tester" program downloaded. I personally use cinebench 11.5 so download this one to your desktop, also go to the search pane above your start menu and type "event veiwer" you are going to put a link on your desktop for now and we will get into that later.

If when you reboot at 1.08v and you try cinebench and your computer freezes up, don't panic, just power it down and power it back up and tell me it did not work. (Your desktop should work fine at this vcore, just cinebench may freeze but thats ok it just means you need more vcore)


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Heraclides:
> I see it now vcore = 1.312?
> 
> let's not jump to IBT just yet. ...stay with p95 for now.
> 
> Go back to your positive offset OC. Do a "Small FFT" run (just 5 min) and post results.


offset: +0.005
Turbo: +0.020
Idle vcore: 1.008 VID: 1.0208

After 5mn



After 15m (Worker5 fail)



Message of results file
[Fri Feb 22 17:30:01 2013]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

Did a little dig in the internet its connected to the RAM, I had 1.50v on ram I adjusted it back to 1.56v as I had yesterday.

About the sfc /scannow, the file is blank, nothing in it.

What should I do now ?







in prime temps are very fine







(


----------



## chronicfx

Heelloooo xcom- ?? Don't feel like overclocking today?


----------



## Jpmboy

Heraclides:

now that you adj the ram volts back to where they were, save the 1.56V dram voltage to your bios slot. leave at +5/+20 mV. Rerun p95 with the settings on page 1 of this guide (the exact settings). please note load vcore during the size=8 FFT (should be second ~ after 5 min). Frankly, unless you got a low bin chip, the 3770K should do 46x easily at the vcore you're loading at. All that means is that it may take more volts to get stable at any given multiplier.

Chronicfx's point about using fix OC to "know" your chip is a good one. For me, I could only get 50x stable with fixed vcore. But you are well down the offset road, let''s get this right first.

When you say the sfc text file on your desktop was blank...? when you ran sfc[space]/scannow did the process complete? it will actually take several minutes to complete.

I don't mean to sound "pedantic" but need to ask these questions.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Heraclides:
> 
> now that you adj the ram volts back to where they were, save the 1.56V dram voltage to your bios slot. leave at +5/+20 mV. Rerun p95 with the settings on page 1 of this guide (the exact settings). please note load vcore during the size=8 FFT (should be second ~ after 5 min). Frankly, unless you got a low bin chip, the 3770K should do 46x easily at the vcore you're loading at. All that means is that it may take more volts to get stable at any given multiplier.
> 
> When you say the sfc text file on your desktop was blank...? when you ran sfc[space]/scannow did the process complete? it will actually take several minutes to complete.
> 
> I don't mean to sound "pedantic" but need to ask these questions.


RAM voltage adjusted to :1.56v
offset: +0.005
Turbo: +0.020
Idle vcore: 1.008 VID: 1.0208
Full vcore: 1.328 VID: 1.3511

Prime after 15 mn no fails, no crash and no BSOD (I stoped prime before screen sorry







) but temps between 66~85*C

about sfc /scannow yes when I ran it, it said that 2 files from BSOD where corrupted and it fixed it. So im pretty sure.

So what now? Should I change anything or try to run prime for 1 hr with those settings? U still didn't explain me why using IBT my temps jumped 95*C?


----------



## Jpmboy

Herclides: 1+ hours p95 stable and you're in good shape. More, better. good work with sfc.

I'm no IBT expert. BUT - IBT (dont use max ram) really will test your thermal solution (heatsink) more than any other stress test. It uses a different method to apply the stress and will actualy read lower load vcore andf higher watts (lots o vdroop but high current maintained). Once you get p95 stable, IBT can strees further - that's up to you

Description (from the guy who coded IBT?):
A program that simplifies the usage of Intel(R) Linpack. Linpack by
Intel(R) is an extremely stressful program that will put even the most pow-
-erful X86/X64 CPU in the world at its knees. Load temp under Linpack will
be up to 22*C higher than the competing software Prime95. This program will
make usage of Linpack easier and more practical.

Keep in mind, use this program at your own risk. By using this program, you
agree that neither I nor Intel shall be responsible for including, but not
limited to: burned up CPU, fried motherboard, spontaneous room temperature
increase, hair loss, or mental stress.

Xtreme Stress Mode (Right-click the "Start" button) allows unprecedented
improvement of testing accuracy.
Note: Xtreme Stress Mode may cause the CPU to heat up more than it
already does. During testing, Windows may not be usable.

Benefits of using Linpack:
1. More accurate than Prime95 Small FFTs/Blend (under x64 OS).
2. Takes less time to tell if your CPU/RAM is unstable than Prime95 (usually
something like 8 minutes Linpack vs 40 hours under Prime95).
3. Use the same stress-testing engine that Intel uses to test their products
before they are packed and put on shelves for sale.

Benefits of using IntelBurnTest:
1. Simplifies usage of Linpack.
2. Real-time output of results to the screen.
3. Simplifies the process of selecting a test size to use.
4. Better appearance.
5. Intuitive interface.
6. Real-time error checking.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Herclides: 1+ hours p95 stable and you're in good shape. More, better. good work with sfc.
> 
> I'm no IBT expert. BUT - IBT (dont use max ram) really will test your thermal solution (heatsink) more than any other stress test. It uses a different method to apply the stress and will actualy read lower load vcore andf higher watts (lots o vdroop but high current maintained). Once you get p95 stable, IBT can strees further - that's up to you
> 
> Description (from the guy who coded IBT?):
> A program that simplifies the usage of Intel(R) Linpack. Linpack by
> Intel(R) is an extremely stressful program that will put even the most pow-
> -erful X86/X64 CPU in the world at its knees. Load temp under Linpack will
> be up to 22*C higher than the competing software Prime95. This program will
> make usage of Linpack easier and more practical.
> 
> Keep in mind, use this program at your own risk. By using this program, you
> agree that neither I nor Intel shall be responsible for including, but not
> limited to: burned up CPU, fried motherboard, spontaneous room temperature
> increase, hair loss, or mental stress.
> 
> Xtreme Stress Mode (Right-click the "Start" button) allows unprecedented
> improvement of testing accuracy.
> Note: Xtreme Stress Mode may cause the CPU to heat up more than it
> already does. During testing, Windows may not be usable.
> 
> Benefits of using Linpack:
> 1. More accurate than Prime95 Small FFTs/Blend (under x64 OS).
> 2. Takes less time to tell if your CPU/RAM is unstable than Prime95 (usually
> something like 8 minutes Linpack vs 40 hours under Prime95).
> 3. Use the same stress-testing engine that Intel uses to test their products
> before they are packed and put on shelves for sale.
> 
> Benefits of using IntelBurnTest:
> 1. Simplifies usage of Linpack.
> 2. Real-time output of results to the screen.
> 3. Simplifies the process of selecting a test size to use.
> 4. Better appearance.
> 5. Intuitive interface.
> 6. Real-time error checking.


Ok I will try IBT only with 4k RAM then (the High option).

Also I have a question, If I want to 46x100Mhz my rig, with what value should I start? What will be the offset and Turbo for this?


----------



## Jpmboy

On average, each 100mHz will cost around 40mV... only an average, and varies with each chip and changes as the multi increases (gets non-linear when the chip is not happy).

so, for 46x, just add 40-50mV to turbo. you can get there 10mV at a time, or jump. It's tweak and test - right? If you see load vcore (custom blend as Kenny described in the Guide) getting about 1.4V STOP (for 46x). MAx vcore for your chip is 1.52V. Note that windows will spike much higher. I have iPLL disabled for 46x. at 48 I need it enabled.


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> go to manual voltage and put in 1.08v as your vcore and 42 as your multiplier. But before you do this you want to have a short "tester" program downloaded. I personally use cinebench 11.5 so download this one to your desktop, also go to the search pane above your start menu and type "event veiwer" you are going to put a link on your desktop for now and we will get into that later.
> 
> If when you reboot at 1.08v and you try cinebench and your computer freezes up, don't panic, just power it down and power it back up and tell me it did not work. (Your desktop should work fine at this vcore, just cinebench may freeze but thats ok it just means you need more vcore)


Sorry I was travelling home from work. I'm going to start the OC now.


----------



## chronicfx

ok


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> ok


Okay . Cinebench - 8.39 pts.

I changed the voltage to fixed 1.080v and 42 multiplier in the bios.


----------



## xcom-

Oh, shall I run cinebench before I do the changes?


----------



## chronicfx

no


----------



## chronicfx

I only saw the last question. Good so it worked. Now open the event viewer and let it load. There will be a few menu items that pop up and one of them will say warnings. Click that and see if there were any WHEA logger erros in the last hour.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> On average, each 100mHz will cost around 40mV... only an average, and varies with each chip and changes as the multi increases (gets non-linear when the chip is not happy).
> 
> so, for 46x, just add 40-50mV to turbo. you can get there 10mV at a time, or jump. It's tweak and test - right? If you see load vcore (custom blend as Kenny described in the Guide) getting about 1.4V STOP (for 46x). MAx vcore for your chip is 1.52V. Note that windows will spike much higher. I have iPLL disabled for 46x. at 48 I need it enabled.


Ok. I understand. Well I think I will study this after a few month. For now I focus on getting 4,5Ghz (since I am a noob im learning how to overclock).

Now, Im trying to test those settings right now:

45x100
Offset: -0.015
Turbo: +0.020
Idle vcore: 0.998

prime crashed xD. What should I do?


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I only saw the last question. Good so it worked. Now open the event viewer and let it load. There will be a few menu items that pop up and one of them will say warnings. Click that and see if there were any WHEA logger erros in the last hour.


Thanks, no WHEA warnings today.

I'm really surprised how fast the OS boots with the overclock and SSD.


----------



## chronicfx

That is good news. Now do you have CPUID or CPU-Z on your desktop? If not please download the latest version I think there is a link on the first page of this thread. It is under

+overclocking
required programs and download that zip. Let me know when you have it open.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> Ok. I understand. Well I think I will study this after a few month. For now I focus on getting 4,5Ghz (since I am a noob im learning how to overclock).
> 
> Now, Im trying to test those settings right now:
> 
> 45x100
> Offset: -0.015
> Turbo: +0.020
> Idle vcore: 0.998
> 
> prime crashed xD. What should I do?


your offset is negative - you know this right?

is 5/20 45x stable for a few hours?


----------



## chronicfx

Well first let me ask you a question... Do you have to use offset? Because your vcore is pretty low. Offset will really only make a difference if say your idle vcore is 1.000v and your load is more like 1.300v, then I would say use offset. But I don't think you need it because you are low anyways under load. So in effect you could just run manual voltage and your chip will last a billion years.


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> That is good news. Now do you have CPUID or CPU-Z on your desktop? If not please download the latest version I think there is a link on the first page of this thread. It is under
> 
> +overclocking
> required programs and download that zip. Let me know when you have it open.


I got them both running now. Is it worth mentioning that I'm interested in tightening up the timings on my Memory.

Model - cmz8gx3m2a1866c9


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> I got them both running now. Is it worth mentioning that I'm interested in tightening up the timings on my Memory.
> 
> Model - cmz8gx3m2a1866c9


Not to me.. I don't buy that song and dance that ram makes a bit of difference with ivy bridge







You can try in the ram forums though. But you are now ok to do a prime95 run to make sure your overclock is stable. I recommend using about 80-90% of your available ram and running it for 12 hours when you have a free moment. At the end check the event viewer for WHEA errors during the run. If you have them push your vcore up two notches and try again until you don't have anymore WHEA errors. Then consider yourself overclocked!


----------



## Heraclides

45x100
Offset: -0.015
Turbo: +0.031
Idle vcore: 0.998

Primed for 15mn. What do U think?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> Ok. I understand. Well I think I will study this after a few month. For now I focus on getting 4,5Ghz (since I am a noob im learning how to overclock).
> 
> Now, Im trying to test those settings right now:
> 
> 45x100
> Offset: -0.015
> Turbo: +0.020
> Idle vcore: 0.998
> 
> prime crashed xD. What should I do?


You idle is good w/ the -0.015 but you need to increase turbo because your full load vcore is not high enough. If you browser crashes while surfin the web or get other crashes during idle then you will need to increase your offset. Try a +0.030 turbo

You were running Intel Burn test so you temps are going to be much higher then a custom blend test on P95. I dont even use IBT because of how hot it the cpu gets.

EDIT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> 45x100
> Offset: -0.015
> Turbo: +0.031
> Idle vcore: 0.998
> 
> Primed for 15mn. What do U think?


Let it run


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Okay . Cinebench - 8.39 pts.
> 
> I changed the voltage to fixed 1.080v and 42 multiplier in the bios.


Well i would still start w/ offset so that way you can have it downclock to a 16multi at idle.

Have you run P95 w/ that 1.080 vcore yet?


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well i would still start w/ offset so that way you can have it downclock to a 16multi at idle.
> 
> Have you run P95 w/ that 1.080 vcore yet?


Okay, what offset would you recommend me starting at?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Okay, what offset would you recommend me starting at?


Well not sure the exact number yet, try leaving turbo on auto then set offset at a -0.010. Then boot into windows, open up CPU-z and tell me what your idle vcore is at a 16 multi.

Then run a 2 minute test of P95 and tell me what you CPU-z full load vcore is. We will adjust it from there


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well i would still start w/ offset so that way you can have it downclock to a 16multi at idle.
> 
> Have you run P95 w/ that 1.080 vcore yet?


That's called speedstep not offset lucky.


----------



## Lucky 23

You need to run offset vcore in order for speedstep and C1e to work correctly. If you running offset then its assumed that Speedstep and C1e are enabled. But yes speedstep decrease you multi but not much point to this if your voltage doesnt decrease.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You idle is good w/ the -0.015 but you need to increase turbo because your full load vcore is not high enough. If you browser crashes while surfin the web or get other crashes during idle then you will need to increase your offset. Try a +0.030 turbo
> 
> You were running Intel Burn test so you temps are going to be much higher then a custom blend test on P95. I dont even use IBT because of how hot it the cpu gets.
> 
> EDIT
> Let it run


Turbo wasnt enough I think, I got an error from worker and some random code, i tried to google it but nothing so I increased Turbo by +0.035, we will see what will be the result after 1 hr of prime.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You need to run offset vcore in order for speedstep and C1e to work correctly. If you running offset then its assumed that Speedstep and C1e are enabled. But yes speedstep decrease you multi but not much point to this if your voltage doesnt decrease.


Whats his voltage going to decrease to from 1.08v? Maybe to .98v? It's basically stock turbo value anyways. I would love to see how many minutes and pennies that saves the chip in its 20+ years lifetime







For a 4.2 overclock it's just uneccesary. Now mine clocked at 5ghz goes from .96v all the way to 1.51v and thats a big difference. Worthy of offset, but if you want spend all that time go for it. I just don't see the need, his chip is in no danger at that vcore even for extended periods of time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> Turbo wasnt enough I think, I got an error from worker and some random code, i tried to google it but nothing so I increased Turbo by +0.035, we will see what will be the result after 1 hr of prime.


is there a way (besides waitng and hoping) to test a low idle vcore (from negative offset)?

Was your 5/20 1.56dram setting stable for >1hr p95?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> Turbo wasnt enough I think, I got an error from worker and some random code, i tried to google it but nothing so I increased Turbo by +0.035, we will see what will be the result after 1 hr of prime.


You getting close, let us know how long the +0.035 turbo lasts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Whats his voltage going to decrease to from 1.08v? Maybe to .98v? It's basically stock turbo value anyways. I would love to see how many minutes and pennies that saves the chip in its 20+ years lifetime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a 4.2 overclock it's just uneccesary. Now mine clocked at 5ghz goes from .96v all the way to 1.51v and thats a big difference. Worthy of offset, but if you want spend all that time go for it. I just don't see the need, his chip is in no danger at that vcore even for extended periods of time.


hey chronic - if you have open hardware monitor (or HW monitor) running soon after loading windows, what's the max vcore (spike) you see at 50? is 1.51 the load vcore?

here's what i get a 46, p95 load is 1.328

Untitled.png 116k .png file


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is there a way (besides waitng and hoping) to test a low idle vcore (from negative offset)?


Not 100% sure maybe if you were able to lock your multi at 16 and run fixed voltage of less then 1.00v... maybe? Seems that the issues at idle seems to happen quite quickly from whats been posted by people that have had this problem.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Whats his voltage going to decrease to from 1.08v? Maybe to .98v? It's basically stock turbo value anyways. I would love to see how many minutes and pennies that saves the chip in its 20+ years lifetime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a 4.2 overclock it's just uneccesary. Now mine clocked at 5ghz goes from .96v all the way to 1.51v and thats a big difference. Worthy of offset, but if you want spend all that time go for it. I just don't see the need, his chip is in no danger at that vcore even for extended periods of time.


Well if his 4.2ghz overclock is stable w/ 1.080v then fixed voltage would be fine and there wouldnt be much point to using offset but i think it might be higher then that since we dont know if its even stable at 1.080.

I would think he might be stable in the 1.2v-1.25v range and if so then its worth it to have his voltage to decrease to .98v


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey chronic - if you have open hardware monitor (or HW monitor) running soon after loading windows, what's the max vcore (spike) you see at 50? is 1.51 the load vcore?
> 
> here's what i get a 46, p95 load is 1.328
> 
> Untitled.png 116k .png file


No 1.51v is during Intel Burn Test using a digital multimeter. I don't trust CPU-z/HW monitor and asrock in the same sentence.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Not 100% sure maybe if you were able to lock your multi at 16 and run fixed voltage of less then 1.00v... maybe? Seems that the issues at idle seems to happen quite quickly from whats been posted by people that have had this problem.


yaeh - i've avoided negative offset... for no good reason!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well if his 4.2ghz overclock is stable w/ 1.080v then fixed voltage would be fine and there wouldnt be much point to using offset but i think it might be higher then that since we dont know if its even stable at 1.080.
> 
> I would think he might be stable in the 1.2v-1.25v range and if so then its worth it to have his voltage to decrease to .98v


In that case sure. Let him prime it and find out.


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well not sure the exact number yet, try leaving turbo on auto then set offset at a -0.010. Then boot into windows, open up CPU-z and tell me what your idle vcore is at a 16 multi.
> 
> Then run a 2 minute test of P95 and tell me what you CPU-z full load vcore is. We will adjust it from there


I will admit I'm confused now however I have selected the offset at -0.010 and running CPU-Z. Core voltage running 0.960v at idle. Unsure what you mean exactly by the term 16 multi.

thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> No 1.51v is during Intel Burn Test using a digital multimeter. I don't trust CPU-z/HW monitor and asrock in the same sentence.


so, given your doubts, what does HWM or OHM show as a spike. knowing this compared to your board reading would be helpful for all of us.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is there a way (besides waitng and hoping) to test a low idle vcore (from negative offset)?
> 
> Was your 5/20 1.56dram setting stable for >1hr p95?


I didn't test this settings for 1hr prime yet. I will do it after Im done with negative offsets. Don't worry I will get back to it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You getting close, let us know how long the +0.035 turbo lasts.


Sure dude, for now 30mn on prime with +0.035 turbo, I will be patient and see the result.


----------



## chronicfx

@JMP I tested my negative offset exactly as lucky said. I did a prime run locked at 16 multi with my minimum vcore. My system has been stable for some time now without WHEA errors, bsod's or freezes.


----------



## chronicfx

I am at work so I can't do that right now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> @JMP I tested my negative offset exactly as lucky said. I did a prime run locked at 16 multi with my minimum vcore. My system has been stable for some time now without WHEA errors, bsod's or freezes.


cool. thanks


----------



## Heraclides

Speaking of the devil after 30mn prime I got BSOD *0x3B = increase vcore*







. Im about to increase Turbo : +0.043 now and test again.

Bluescreened when I opened paint xD


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yaeh - i've avoided negative offset... for no good reason!


LOL for me i took mine down to a -0.020 which put my idle at a 0.960v as compared to a 1.008v w/ the +0.015 offset. It didnt have any idle issues but its not worth it to me to switch to offset + turbo for the same multi and run p95 all over again. My temps at idle didnt change but overall having offset + turbo is a much cleaner and fine tuned overclock.

I will switch it here soon since now i attached a push in pull on my mugen 2, maybe be trying a 46 or so and fine tune my idle a little bit better


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> Speaking of the devil after 30mn prime I got BSOD *0x3B = increase vcore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im about to increase Turbo : +0.043 now and test again.
> 
> Bluescreened when I opened paint xD


Whats your full load vcore?

So w/ the +0.030 turbo P95 lasted an hour but w/ the +0.035 it lasted 30 min? Is that correct?


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your full load vcore?
> 
> So w/ the +0.030 turbo P95 lasted an hour but w/ the +0.035 it lasted 30 min? Is that correct?


No, turbo +0.030 at P95 lasted 15 mn and I wanted to test it in 1 hr but 5 mn after worker stoped. Full vcore was: 1.320v

Now turbo +0.043 running in P95 and Full vcore is: 1.336

I think I need to lower the Turbo and Increase Offset to -0.010 right?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> No, turbo +0.030 at P95 lasted 15 mn and I wanted to test it in 1 hr but 5 mn after worker stoped. Full vcore was: 1.320v
> 
> Now turbo +0.043 running in P95 and Full vcore is: 1.336
> 
> I think I need to lower the Turbo and Increase Offset to -0.010 right?


Yes the problem when opening paint is probably an offset issue. So i would switch that to a -0.010









Try the -0.010 offset and +0.030 or +0.035 turbo and run P95 again

1.336 is pretty high for 45


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes the problem when opening paint is probably an offset issue. So i would switch that to a -0.010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the -0.010 offset and +0.030 or +0.035 turbo and run P95 again
> 
> 1.336 is pretty high for 45


Ok I will change that settings after running prime. Funny with this now that Im browsing webs but no crash as so far xD


----------



## xcom-

@lucky

Should I try Offset - 0.010v and Additional Turbo Voltage at +0.016v?


----------



## chronicfx

See you guys later. Logging off for the night. Good luck with the overclock xcom-


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> See you guys later. Logging off for the night. Good luck with the overclock xcom-


Thanks Chronic I'm sure I'll get there


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> @lucky
> 
> Should I try Offset - 0.010v and Additional Turbo Voltage at +0.016v?


I would just try a -0.010v and leave turbo on auto. This is just to see where you voltages are w/ this setting and then you can adjust them from there. Since your going for a 42 multi you will probably be running a negative offset and that negative offset might be all you need for a low idle vcore and a good stable full load vcore. So additional turbo voltage might not be needed but this also depends on what your idle vcore is an how much we can decrease it by.

Its just kind of hard to judge where you need to be, we need to pick an offset, see where your at on both idle and full load then adjust so your not overvolting for either.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> Ok I will change that settings after running prime. Funny with this now that Im browsing webs but no crash as so far xD


Thats good let us know


----------



## Mathius

*** Maybe better suited in the Intel MOBO section, so I'll make a post there too ****

I'm about to receive a Asrock z77 extreme4 but I've heard that the RAM slots are 'weird'

Slot 1 + 3 accept 1600mhz but 2 + 4 dont..... can anyone confirm this ?

Also what else is 'iffy' about this board ?

I intend to overclock using the OP tutorial to start, but if this board has issues, I'll be looking at the MSI Z77A-GD55 or Gigabyte Z77X-D3H......


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> 1.336 is pretty high for 45[/quote
> 
> HIs chip has been running high, but temps in p95 were good...?


----------



## Heraclides

@Lucky,

I guess offset : -0.015 and turbo: +0.043 succeed with 1hr of prime, I will try to decrease the turbo a little bit to see if my full vcore will be lower than 1.336. if it will be stable than Im good to go to let prime run for 8hrs ?

prime + browsing web



ROFL test passed for 1hr prime but look at the temps that increased at the end of the test









Those temps jumped only when prime test done. During the prime it was all the time between 65~78*C

I will decrease Turbo and test again. Maybe Im close?


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would just try a -0.010v and leave turbo on auto. This is just to see where you voltages are w/ this setting and then you can adjust them from there. Since your going for a 42 multi you will probably be running a negative offset and that negative offset might be all you need for a low idle vcore and a good stable full load vcore. So additional turbo voltage might not be needed but this also depends on what your idle vcore is an how much we can decrease it by.
> 
> Its just kind of hard to judge where you need to be, we need to pick an offset, see where your at on both idle and full load then adjust so your not overvolting for either.


During Idle, 0.960v average. Full 1.240v exact.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> *** Maybe better suited in the Intel MOBO section, so I'll make a post there too ****
> 
> I'm about to receive a Asrock z77 extreme4 but I've heard that the RAM slots are 'weird'
> 
> Slot 1 + 3 accept 1600mhz but 2 + 4 dont..... can anyone confirm this ?
> 
> Also what else is 'iffy' about this board ?
> 
> I intend to overclock using the OP tutorial to start, but if this board has issues, I'll be looking at the MSI Z77A-GD55 or Gigabyte Z77X-D3H......


I just built a system w/ that board for my cousin but i can remember what slots i used for dual channel. Overall though its a great board, i had absolutely no issues w/ it. Personally i feel ASrock has more to offer for a better price right now compared to other manufactures.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mathius*
> 
> *** Maybe better suited in the Intel MOBO section, so I'll make a post there too ****
> 
> I'm about to receive a Asrock z77 extreme4 but I've heard that the RAM slots are 'weird'
> 
> Slot 1 + 3 accept 1600mhz but 2 + 4 dont..... can anyone confirm this ?
> 
> Also what else is 'iffy' about this board ?
> 
> I intend to overclock using the OP tutorial to start, but if this board has issues, I'll be looking at the MSI Z77A-GD55 or Gigabyte Z77X-D3H......


You are supposed to use slots 2 and 4 if you only have two sticks of ram. There are no issues with 1600mhz ram in any slots.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> During Idle, 0.960v average. Full 1.240v exact.


wow ok Nice







We might be able to go lower w/ the full load vcore but this is where it get hard because the only way to decrease you full load vcore is by decreasing your offset which also decreases your idle vcore. So its a little of trial and error here









Pay close attention to your idle while decreasing offset, probably don't want to go below .92v. Right now turbo is not needed. I would try a -0.020 then run P95 for 30min to 1 hour and lets see what happens.

Also before your run P95 browse the web for a minute and open programs ( explorer, word etc...) to see if you get any idle or light load crashes. If not then start up P95, keep a close eye on your full load vcore in CPU-z and your temps keeping them below 90c. Let us know


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You are supposed to use slots 2 and 4 if you only have two sticks of ram. There are no issues with 1600mhz ram in any slots.


Why's that? If i remember correctly you can run 1 &3 or 2 & 4 for dual channel mode. Usually people run 2 & 4 because their heatsink gets in the way of slot 1


----------



## Heraclides

45x100
Offset: -0.015
Turbo: +0.039
Idle vcore: 0.992
Full vcore: 1.328

Testing prime for 1hr now.

Is 1.328 load vcore is good? At least its not 1.336.

5mn prime running temps between 65 ~ 77*C


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Why's that? If i remember correctly you can run 1 &3 or 2 & 4 for dual channel mode. Usually people run 2 & 4 because their heatsink gets in the way of slot 1


Read ur manual


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> 45x100
> Offset: -0.015
> Turbo: +0.039
> Idle vcore: 0.992
> Full vcore: 1.328
> 
> Testing prime for 1hr now.
> 
> Is 1.328 load vcore is good? At least its not 1.336.
> 
> 5mn prime running temps between 65 ~ 77*C


Yea that's better


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea that's better


1.328 full load is good m8 ? is that ok? what is the best value full load vcore for 4,5Ghz?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Read ur manual


----------



## chronicfx

6. For optimal compatibility and stability while overclocking memory
frequency, it is recommended to install one memory module on
DDR3_B2 slot or two memory modules on DDR3_A2 and DDR3_
B2 slots

from page 20

http://download.asrock.com/manual/Z77%20Extreme4.pdf

he is asking about a z77 extreme4


----------



## Heraclides

45x100
Offset: -0.015
Turbo: +0.039
Idle vcore: 0.992
Full vcore: 1.328

Primed for 1hr with browsing webs (firefox) = stable



Should I try Offset -0.010 and turbo +0.035 ? What do you think about this result?


----------



## Zeek

Just let it run about 6-8hours to make sure it's semi stable. Save those settings on your bios, then tweak em.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Just let it run about 6-8hours to make sure it's semi stable. Save those settings on your bios, then tweak em.


yes but hte full load vcore still bother me







in last tests above it oscillated between 1.328 and 1.336. I want it stable on 1.328 or lower.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> 6. For optimal compatibility and stability while overclocking memory
> frequency, it is recommended to install one memory module on
> DDR3_B2 slot or two memory modules on DDR3_A2 and DDR3_
> B2 slots
> 
> from page 20
> 
> http://download.asrock.com/manual/Z77%20Extreme4.pdf
> 
> he is asking about a z77 extreme4


That is also for overclocking but it doesnt mean you cant run dual channel mode w/ slots 1 & 3. Also the extreme 4 is basically the new version of my board.

Check #1

1.
If you want to install two memory modules, for optimal compatibility
and reliability, it is recommended to install them in the slots: DDR3_
A1 and DDR3_B1, or DDR3_A2 and DDR3_B2.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> yes but hte full load vcore still bother me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in last tests above it oscillated between 1.328 and 1.336. I want it stable on 1.328 or lower.


You can't do anything about it if the chip doesn't let you. Let it run for a while and if it holds, then try lowering the vcore.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> yes but hte full load vcore still bother me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in last tests above it oscillated between 1.328 and 1.336. I want it stable on 1.328 or lower.


Well if it doesn't run stable w/ the current settings then there is not much you can do except lower the multi to a 44. You can try a +0.010 offset and a +0.035 turbo but it looks like this is just what kind of voltage the cpu needs for 4.5 since lower turbo settings have been failing


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well if it doesn't run stable w/ the current settings then there is not much you can do except lower the multi to a 44. You can try a +0.010 offset and a +0.035 turbo but it looks like this is just what kind of voltage the cpu needs for 4.5 since lower turbo settings have been failing


Prime 1hr was stable with the current settings (with browsing webs). I will try to 6hrs or 8hrs prime to see the stability of my settings. If it's stable then It is good to go for normal use?


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> wow ok Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We might be able to go lower w/ the full load vcore but this is where it get hard because the only way to decrease you full load vcore is by decreasing your offset which also decreases your idle vcore. So its a little of trial and error here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay close attention to your idle while decreasing offset, probably don't want to go below .92v. Right now turbo is not needed. I would try a -0.020 then run P95 for 30min to 1 hour and lets see what happens.
> 
> Also before your run P95 browse the web for a minute and open programs ( explorer, word etc...) to see if you get any idle or light load crashes. If not then start up P95, keep a close eye on your full load vcore in CPU-z and your temps keeping them below 90c. Let us know


Okay, so Prime95 test completed - 1 hour, no errors or warnings.

At full load temps 75 degrees average, 1.224v.
Idle .955 average.


----------



## Heraclides

Which temps data should I reffer to? Temps from *Core Temp* or from *RealTemp* ?


----------



## chronicfx

You guys still at it? It should take like an hour to dial in your overclock before you prime lol


----------



## chronicfx

Xcom was stable in like 10 min lol now he is not


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Okay, so Prime95 test completed - 1 hour, no errors or warnings.
> 
> At full load temps 75 degrees average, 1.224v.
> Idle .955 average.


Great. Like i said its trial and error so you want to see how much you can decrease the offset while still being able to run stable at both idle and full load. The goal is the lowest stable idle and full load vcore that can pass P95.

As you do this and boot into windows, either your idle will eventually be unstable causing browser or program crashes or P95 will fail quickly due to not enough full load vcore.

As of right now just leave turbo on auto because it's not needed currently. Now try a -0.030 offset and take note of your idle and full load vcore & temps. Since your only running quick tests right now, only run P95 for only 30 min, then stop it if it doesn't fail, adjust offset again and repeat. You want it to fail so we can find the limits of the cpu and then we will adjust the offset from there.

So try this then post up here.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heraclides*
> 
> Which temps data should I reffer to? Temps from *Core Temp* or from *RealTemp* ?


I use both but when when running P95 i run realtemp


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You guys still at it? It should take like an hour to dial in your overclock before you prime lol


Yeah Im still at it xD.


----------



## Heraclides

I think I found the sweet spot,

offset: -0.005
Turbo: +0.023
Idle vcore: 1.000
Full load vcore: 1.320 ~ 1.328

1 Hr prime no crashes.
Average temps between 65 ~ 80*C

But the only thing bother me is that in RealTemp my maximum temp in one core is 89*C and in Core Temp it's 85*C.


----------



## Heraclides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Was your 5/20 1.56dram setting stable for >1hr p95?


Yes it was stable for 1hr P95. I will test it for 8 hrs tomorrow.


----------



## mk16

could you get rid of the spoiler tags some people have a hard time loading them and cant use the guide.


----------



## kevindd992002

@mk16

Regarding the spoiler tags, wait for the whole page to finish loading to avoid those problems.

@all

Is using an Auto Additional Turbo Voltage the same as using Zero Additional Turbo Voltage?

I read the definition of Additional Turbo Voltage and it says it is the "allowable" voltage during Turbo Mode. So it's some kind of a limit voltage that is added to the vcore?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @mk16
> 
> Regarding the spoiler tags, wait for the whole page to finish loading to avoid those problems.
> 
> @all
> 
> Is using an Auto Additional Turbo Voltage the same as using Zero Additional Turbo Voltage?
> 
> I read the definition of Additional Turbo Voltage and it says it is the "allowable" voltage during Turbo Mode. So it's some kind of a limit voltage that is added to the vcore?


im not the one with the problem but, some people have really bad Internet and i feel the tags should be removed so others can see the guide. Also i dont like having to copypaste it all over skype so someone can oc their cpu.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> im not the one with the problem but, some people have really bad Internet and i feel the tags should be removed so others can see the guide. Also i dont like having to copypaste it all over skype so someone can oc their cpu.


But most people are annoyed by scrolling down a long guide when it is purposely quoted without having it in a spoiler tag. It's the main use of a spoiler tag.


----------



## Type-R

Some CPU can't run a certain speed?? because my 2500k doesn't want run higher than 4.5Ghz


----------



## inedenimadam

I signed up for an account just to say thanks to the OP for this guide. Reading through it was painless and it was not crammed full of useless information to sift through.

Here is my system:

ASRock Z77 extreme4
Intel i-5 3570k w/stock heatsink/fan
8G Corsair Vengeance 2x4 Ghz @1600
Sapphire 6670 1GB DDR5 (fanless)
WD 1TB Blue
KingWin semi-modular 600w
diablotec mid tower
120mm cooler master case fan, side mounted over the discrete

Test Method and numbers:
4 hours Prime95, CPU-Z and Hardware monitor

Processor = 4.2 Ghz
MINIMUM VCore = 0.832 V
MINIMUM Temp = 23 C
MAXIMUM VCore = 1.120 V
MAXIMUM Temp = 84 C

This system was $550 out the door at Microcenter. This is my first build and also my first overclock. I see a aftermarket cooler in my near future, as I am certain that these temp's wont hold for summer, and I would also like to push a bit further. I am wide open for sub $50.00 suggestions that wont be a problem with high profile RAM. This system was built to drive a 80" HD projector @ 720p. Gaming is the most demanding thing this system sees. After 2 hours of non stop Skyrim @720p on high settings,Hardware Monitor recorded a CPU high temp of 54 C and a GPU high temp of 51 C, kind of makes me wonder what the heck goes on inside the prime testing that it pushes up to the mid 80's?!

Thanks again OP for the easy to follow guide!


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Great. Like i said its trial and error so you want to see how much you can decrease the offset while still being able to run stable at both idle and full load. The goal is the lowest stable idle and full load vcore that can pass P95.
> 
> As you do this and boot into windows, either your idle will eventually be unstable causing browser or program crashes or P95 will fail quickly due to not enough full load vcore.
> 
> As of right now just leave turbo on auto because it's not needed currently. Now try a -0.030 offset and take note of your idle and full load vcore & temps. Since your only running quick tests right now, only run P95 for only 30 min, then stop it if it doesn't fail, adjust offset again and repeat. You want it to fail so we can find the limits of the cpu and then we will adjust the offset from there.
> 
> So try this then post up here.


Going good, idle voltage .944v and 1.216v full. No prime errors


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Going good, idle voltage .944v and 1.216v full. No prime errors


Good job. Try to earn an Olympic medal and get your name on page 1







. You too lucky


----------



## Derko1

Quick question!

I will be swapping my 2600k for a 3770k and will be using the same Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 motherboard I currently have. When OC'ng the new chip am I still using all of the same settings as before? I'm guessing voltage will be the only thing that I would worry about correct?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But most people are annoyed by scrolling down a long guide when it is purposely quoted without having it in a spoiler tag. It's the main use of a spoiler tag.


I agree. Spoilers keep it tight so that more than two posts can be on a page.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quick question!
> 
> I will be swapping my 2600k for a 3770k and will be using the same Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 motherboard I currently have. When OC'ng the new chip am I still using all of the same settings as before? I'm guessing voltage will be the only thing that I would worry about correct?


just pop it in at stock bios (clocks, everything except "Storage Settings, Boot order etc) and go from there. But I think you know this. Really, it's best to clr cmos, update bios if needed, swap the SB fir the IB.


----------



## Derko1

Yea I knew that!









What I should have asked... is that there's no other settings that pop up that I need to worry about? I'm guessing it'll be the exact same process for overclocking. Same settings that made my 4.8 stable, would apply to the IB too right?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @mk16
> 
> Regarding the spoiler tags, wait for the whole page to finish loading to avoid those problems.
> 
> @all
> 
> Is using an Auto Additional Turbo Voltage the same as using Zero Additional Turbo Voltage?
> 
> I read the definition of Additional Turbo Voltage and it says it is the "allowable" voltage during Turbo Mode. So it's some kind of a limit voltage that is added to the vcore?


No. I think using auto turbo vcore will leave you with a higher than neccessary vcore most of the time, because it will automatically add vcore when turbo is engaged.. You should dial in an exact value.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quick question!
> 
> I will be swapping my 2600k for a 3770k and will be using the same Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3 motherboard I currently have. When OC'ng the new chip am I still using all of the same settings as before? I'm guessing voltage will be the only thing that I would worry about correct?


They should be the same except for things that affect stability like vcore etc. They will also have diferent IMC so you may have to adjust RAM too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yea I knew that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I should have asked... is that there's no other settings that pop up that I need to worry about? I'm guessing it'll be the exact same process for overclocking. Same settings that made my 4.8 stable, would apply to the IB too right?


What settings? vcore fixed or offset values will be VERY different.


----------



## Jpmboy

NOT A CONTEST - just looking to collect some data with IBT using the standard setting, 1G 10 runs (fast to do): here's what i get:

4.6GHz 1.320 vcore 134Watt peak 100GFLOPS min
4.8GHz 1.408 vcore 158Watt peak 104GFLOPS min

IBT v2.54
Open Hardware Monitor (vcore and watts)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> No. I think using auto turbo vcore will leave you with a higher than neccessary vcore most of the time, because it will automatically add vcore when turbo is engaged.. You should dial in an exact value.


Thanks.


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Good job. Try to earn an Olympic medal and get your name on page 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You too lucky


Offset of -.050 Idle running at .920v, 1.200v on full load temperature average 65degrees.

Lucky mentioned not going under .920v.

1 hour running prime with no errors. Where should I go from here guys?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Offset of -.050 Idle running at .920v, 1.200v on full load temperature average 65degrees.
> 
> Lucky mentioned not going under .920v.
> 
> 1 hour running prime with no errors. Where should I go from here guys?


Doing good man. Another member ran an idle of i think .91 w/ a 4ghz overclock. Im not sure how low you can go though, its up to your chip and what remains stable. Really good voltage so far w/ a 4.2ghz overclock. You can try going lower, eventually you will find the sweet spot for voltages then you will want to run P95 for 8 hours or more to see if its fully stable.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @mk16
> 
> @all
> Is using an Auto Additional Turbo Voltage the same as using Zero Additional Turbo Voltage?


Ive been running offset only w/ turbo on auto. From playing w/ the voltages auto doesnt give you any addition voltage that i have noticed since your full load comes from the offset. When you switch to Offset + turbo you will get "additional Voltage" which allows you full load to increase passed what is given by your offset . Turbo on auto is basically disabled


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ive been running offset only w/ turbo on auto. From playing w/ the voltages auto doesnt give you any addition voltage that i have noticed since your full load comes from the offset. When you switch to Offset + turbo you will get "additional Voltage" which allows you full load to increase passed what is given by your offset . Turbo on auto is basically disabled


Lucky, do I need to do anything with the Turbo? oh shall I just concentrate on the offset.

thanks


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Lucky, do I need to do anything with the Turbo? oh shall I just concentrate on the offset.
> 
> thanks


Not this second, this is why your decreasing your offset because your trying to find the lowest stable idle vcore,. Also offset only is currently supporting a good idle core and a possibly stable (or close to stable) full load vcore .

We might add turbo here soon, but you need to decide if you want to decrease your idle more by lowering the offset or if you happy w/ the current idle vcore and want to proceed in getting your 4.2ghz overclock stable at full load.

If your happy w/ the idle vcore then leave the -0.050 offset, start up P95 and see how long it last on custom blend w/out a BSOD or worker stopping.









If P95 fails then we will start adding turbo


----------



## Feyris

Anyone mind sharing their stable 3770K 4.5GHz settings.

I've tried putting to fixed 1.28v

I've also tried offset -0.005 + .23 turbo.

It runs, IBT is fine, prime is fine...

but then I get freeze ups sometimes in windows or BSOD with irql_not_less_or_equal. Maybe im not feeding system enough Wattage (600W x4 HDDs x1 SSD + 4slots ram + 3770k +stock 7970) + 5 Fans x2 per header) or my Ram is bad but I cant memtest since I have no dvd drive till my cables come in (could be like a week)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Anyone mind sharing their stable 3770K 4.5GHz settings.
> 
> I've tried putting to fixed 1.28v
> 
> I've also tried offset -0.005 + .23 turbo.
> 
> It runs, IBT is fine, prime is fine...
> 
> but then I get freeze ups sometimes in windows or BSOD with irql_not_less_or_equal. Maybe im not feeding system enough Wattage (600W x4 HDDs x1 SSD + 4slots ram + 3770k +stock 7970) + 5 Fans x2 per header) or my Ram is bad but I cant memtest since I have no dvd drive till my cables come in (could be like a week)


Whats your CPU-z idle & full load vcore? How long did you run prime 95 for?


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your CPU-z idle & full load vcore? How long did you run prime 95 for?


I ran it around 10 hour.

idle core is 1.024v min max has been 1.28v exactly when prime is running its 1.272v~1.280v constant So I am right in line with average voltage required for 4.5.


----------



## Lucky 23

Well if you want to post up some bios you can. I was going to say it might be because you idle is too low but you idle could probably come down a little bit.


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Not this second, this is why your decreasing your offset because your trying to find the lowest stable idle vcore,. Also offset only is currently supporting a good idle core and a possibly stable (or close to stable) full load vcore .
> 
> We might add turbo here soon, but you need to decide if you want to decrease your idle more by lowering the offset or if you happy w/ the current idle vcore and want to proceed in getting your 4.2ghz overclock stable at full load.
> 
> If your happy w/ the idle vcore then leave the -0.050 offset, start up P95 and see how long it last on custom blend w/out a BSOD or worker stopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If P95 fails then we will start adding turbo


Okay, I understand thanks. I've taken the offset to -0.060 and running prime now. idle voltage is 912 average with 1.184 full load.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well if you want to post up some bios you can. I was going to say it might be because you idle is too low but you idle could probably come down a little bit.


Sure!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Okay, I understand thanks. I've taken the offset to -0.060 and running prime now. idle voltage is 912 average with 1.184 full load.


Ok dont run for an hour just try 10 to 15 minutes then drop the offset again. Im not sure if that cpu will run at .89v but testing it is fun so good luck and let me know where you end up.

Make sure you browse the web and open programs to see if you get any idle crashes.


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok dont run for an hour just try 10 to 15 minutes then drop the offset again. Im not sure if that cpu will run at .89v but testing it is fun so good luck and let me know where you end up.
> 
> Make sure you browse the web and open programs to see if you get any idle crashes.


Seams to be working okay, browsed the web, installed steam and watched youtube vids.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Sure!


#1 why do you have your ram voltage set at 1.480? Is your ram 1.5v?
#2 Did you increase VTT from what it showed at auto?

Everything else looks correct.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Seams to be working okay, browsed the web, installed steam and watched youtube vids.


Ok cool well run p95 for 10-15 min, if it runs fine then try dropping the offset again and repeat.








Let me know


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> #1 why do you have your ram voltage set at 1.480? Is your ram 1.5v?
> #2 Did you increase VTT from what it showed at auto?
> 
> Everything else looks correct.


I have Samsung ram which runs stock 1.35v Since I clocked it to 1866 and tightened timings its on 1.48 as mobo keeps wanting to set it to 1.585. They are 30nm spec so they dont need as much power as normal 60nm fabs. VTT was bumped .20 to accommodate everything (friend said todo that to stabilize ram, not sure)

I just made that change to VTT though to see if it helped any.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> I have Samsung ram which runs stock 1.35v Since I clocked it to 1866 and tightened timings its on 1.48 as mobo keeps wanting to set it to 1.585. They are 30nm spec so they dont need as much power as normal 60nm fabs. VTT was bumped .20 to accommodate everything (friend said todo that to stabilize ram, not sure)
> 
> I just made that change to VTT though to see if it helped any.


Oh ok. What mhz is the rams stock speed? Maybe the overclock on the ram is causing the issue or the timings.

Have you tried setting the ram back to stock to see if anything changes?


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Oh ok. What mhz is the rams stock speed? Maybe the overclock on the ram is causing the issue or the timings.


1600 //100 11-11-11-28 2N its now 1866 9-10-10-27 1N but this was occuring with ram at stock normally too.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> 1600 //100 11-11-11-28 2N its now 1866 9-10-10-27 1N but this was occuring with ram at stock normally too.


When the ram was at stock was the cpu at stock also or overclocked? Did you ever set the ram to stock and run memtest?


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> When the ram was at stock was the cpu at stock also or overclocked? Did you ever set the ram to stock and run memtest?


Ram was at auto (1.585v) voltage. CPU Stock seems fine, at 4Ghz wall without voltage bump everything was fine aswell. Ran Memtest before switching builds, everything showed was fine. I changed from AMD to INTEL so I brought everything but mobo and cpu over.... except my GPU I kind of broke the HSF fan cover portion removing it from the old case (HAF 912 is not long enough to accommodate 7970s Dual//Vapor-X from sapphire, they touch the HDD Case so now I have to wait for the Accelero cooler in mail)

Everything that has thermalpaste or pads was re-applied with Liquid Ultra, really great stuff but expensive outside of europe and they dont play well with copper heatsinks. I was only maxing around 72C in Prime and IBT.


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok cool well run p95 for 10-15 min, if it runs fine then try dropping the offset again and repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know


Dropped offset to -0.070 idle running at 0.904.
Dropped it further to -0.080 idle running at 0.888 load 1.168 got Prime running for 10 mins now and no issues, shall I drop further?


----------



## Lucky 23

WOW im surprised i would of thought you would of failed boot or had a BSOD by now. You can keep trying, your not going to hurt anything since continually dropping the idle and full load vcore w/ each drop in offset. Eventually something will give and you will find the limits of your idle, im just not sure when


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Ram was at auto (1.585v) voltage. CPU Stock seems fine, at 4Ghz wall without voltage bump everything was fine aswell. Ran Memtest before switching builds, everything showed was fine. I changed from AMD to INTEL so I brought everything but mobo and cpu over.... except my GPU I kind of broke the HSF fan cover portion removing it from the old case (HAF 912 is not long enough to accommodate 7970s Dual//Vapor-X from sapphire, they touch the HDD Case so now I have to wait for the Accelero cooler in mail)
> 
> Everything that has thermalpaste or pads was re-applied with Liquid Ultra, really great stuff but expensive outside of europe and they dont play well with copper heatsinks. I was only maxing around 72C in Prime and IBT.


Well im not 100% sure. Your idle should be stable since most are running below 1.00v and your full load looks good but some ivy brige owners posting up here are running higher then 1.28v for 4.5. You can try an increase in turbo and see if that changes anything


----------



## Jpmboy

@feyris

Very nice oc! Only thing i see: disable spreadspectrum. Lock blck at 100.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @feyris
> 
> Very nice oc! Only thing i see: disable spreadspectrum. Lock blck at 100.


I missed that haha


----------



## Degree

Okay I don't know if I'm doing this right, someone tell me if I am doing so or not

First I changed every setting to what it has in the "Settings" section, then I started with the starting off section, having the Offset to +0.005v and turbo boost to +0.004v and I've been increasing the CPU multiplier by 1 after every successful 5 min prime test, right now I'm at 4.4Ghz. The thing is, were you supposed to be changing the Offset and Turbo boost also?

I only saw that it says "Pass: Increase CPU Multiplier" and "Fail: Decrease CPU Multiplier" I haven't failed it so I've been increasing the CPU multiplier and it doesn't say to mess with the offset or Turbo Boost.

Should I continue increasing my multiplier and leave the turbo and offset alone?
Like I said, Offset is at +0.005v and turbo boost at +0.004v with the CPU Multiplier at 4.4GHz

Also I don't know if I should include, but my max temp is 76c, is that alright?


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok cool well run p95 for 10-15 min, if it runs fine then try dropping the offset again and repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know


Got it to -0.140 and still running fine with idle .836v. no errors after 15 mins


----------



## Degree

Still need help!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Okay I don't know if I'm doing this right, someone tell me if I am doing so or not
> 
> First I changed every setting to what it has in the "Settings" section, then I started with the starting off section, having the Offset to +0.005v and turbo boost to +0.004v and I've been increasing the CPU multiplier by 1 after every successful 5 min prime test, right now I'm at 4.4Ghz. The thing is, were you supposed to be changing the Offset and Turbo boost also?
> 
> I only saw that it says "Pass: Increase CPU Multiplier" and "Fail: Decrease CPU Multiplier" I haven't failed it so I've been increasing the CPU multiplier and it doesn't say to mess with the offset or Turbo Boost.
> 
> Should I continue increasing my multiplier and leave the turbo and offset alone?
> Like I said, Offset is at +0.005v and turbo boost at +0.004v with the CPU Multiplier at 4.4GHz
> 
> Also I don't know if I should include, but my max temp is 76c, is that alright?


Whats your cpu-z idle & full load vcore?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your cpu-z idle & full load vcore?


I'm guessing you mean the Core Voltage which is

Idle: .992 - 1.080
Full load: 1.240 - 1.248


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ive been running offset only w/ turbo on auto. From playing w/ the voltages auto doesnt give you any addition voltage that i have noticed since your full load comes from the offset. When you switch to Offset + turbo you will get "additional Voltage" which allows you full load to increase passed what is given by your offset . Turbo on auto is basically disabled


I don't know if this is the same case as ASUS boards though? I read somewhere that Auto practically makes the system automatically chooses how much ATV is needed which is usually "too much" as we expect.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Got it to -0.140 and still running fine with idle .836v. no errors after 15 mins


Whats your full load at?

That idle way lower then i expected it to go. Whether the full load will hold up for 8 hours of prime95 is a different story but either way your you should have a nice OC once your finished.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I'm guessing you mean the Core Voltage which is
> 
> Idle: .992 - 1.080
> Full load: 1.240 - 1.248


Just set your multi at 45 and leave the +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo. Then run Prime95 on custom blend, If prime 95 fails then you will want to increase turbo to a +0.008 or higher. Leave offset alone for now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I don't know if this is the same case as ASUS boards though? I read somewhere that Auto practically makes the system automatically chooses how much ATV is needed which is usually "too much" as we expect.


I have no idea since ive never run a asus board but i would assume it to be similar to the asrock. Have you asked in the ASUS thread?


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your full load at?
> 
> That idle way lower then i expected it to go. Whether the full load will hold up for 8 hours of prime95 is a different story but either way your you should have a nice OC once your finished.


Sorry idle was 0.832v. At full load its 1.104v. What do you think?


----------



## Lucky 23

Well since your so low on your idle, why not try just running P95 and see if it passes. If it does trhen that would still be awesome voltages for a 4.2ghz overclock.


----------



## xcom-

Cool I'll start that in the morning then. Is the chipset next to the cpu meant to get so hot? Worried about cooling.


----------



## Lucky 23

Well i havent felt mine because my heatsink is too big for me to get my finger in there but i would assume your ok since most people are running much higher vcore then you. Also, i think your idle vcore is lower then stock so i dont think should have any problems.

Do you have good air flow in your case? I know that prodigy is supposed to be pretty good


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Just set your multi at 45 and leave the +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo. Then run Prime95 on custom blend, If prime 95 fails then you will want to increase turbo to a +0.008 or higher. Leave offset alone for now
> I


Okay so I tried 45 but windows crashed/BSOD on bootup, so I reverted back to 44.
Is 4.4Ghz my limit?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Okay so I tried 45 but windows crashed/BSOD on bootup, so I reverted back to 44.
> Is 4.4Ghz my limit?


No its not it just means you need more vcore. Try increasing your turbo to a +0.015 or +0.020 and see if you can get into window. You will probably need 1.28 or so to get 4.5 stable.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No its not it just means you need more vcore. Try increasing your turbo to a +0.015 or +0.020 and see if you can get into window. You will probably need 1.28 or so to get 4.5 stable.


Okay so it's at 4.5Ghz now with Turbo at 0.023v and offset still at 0.005v

I'm going to run Prime and see how it goes


----------



## Feyris

Everything seemed fine now atleast, but doing SR3 test PC just suddenly restarted. PSU maybe? its 600W I dont think Im giving the i7 mobo and 7970 enough juice


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Okay so it's at 4.5Ghz now with Turbo at 0.023v and offset still at 0.005v
> 
> I'm going to run Prime and see how it goes


Excellent, make sure you post your CPU-z full load vcore and temps. If p95 fails then increase turbo a notch or 2 and run it again.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Everything seemed fine now atleast, but doing SR3 test PC just suddenly restarted. PSU maybe? its 600W I dont think Im giving the i7 mobo and 7970 enough juice


Did you increase turbo? What power supply are you using


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> have no idea since ive never run a asus board but i would assume it to be similar to the asrock. Have you asked in the ASUS thread?


Yes and someone there told me that Auto means the CPU is the one adding that ATV.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Excellent, make sure you post your CPU-z full load vcore and temps. If p95 fails then increase turbo a notch or 2 and run it again.


Here's the progress so far



Goes back and forth from 1.264v to 1.272v

Thanks a lot for helping me!


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Did you increase turbo? What power supply are you using


I increased it from .23 to .29... Voltage use remains same (havent tired on .29 yet though)

PSU is OCZ ModXstream


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Sorry idle was 0.832v. At full load its 1.104v. What do you think?


Hi xcom. Thats a bit low on the idle vcore. What I would suggets for you is to back off a couple notches on the negative offset and take your turbo offest off of auto and begin to adjust that to find your proper load vcore. Looks like your going to end up at about the vcore I told you to use yesterday hope you had a fun night of going back around to it


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Cool I'll start that in the morning then. Is the chipset next to the cpu meant to get so hot? Worried about cooling.


If your chipset is hot at that low a vcore you have a problem. Are you sure its hot?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Here's the progress so far
> 
> 
> 
> Goes back and forth from 1.264v to 1.272v
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping me!


Alright so I just went to check up on PRIME but when I did, it crashed :/ don't know when it crashed, but last time I checked it was at the 35ish minute mark.
I was just browsing while it was running in the background, everything is seems fine, just prime crashed when I checked on it


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Alright so I just went to check up on PRIME but when I did, it crashed :/ don't know when it crashed, but last time I checked it was at the 35ish minute mark.
> I was just browsing while it was running in the background, everything is seems fine, just prime crashed when I checked on it


If you go into your prime95 destination folder there is a document called results. It keeps a log of all of your tests. You can figure out where you went wrong there.


----------



## chronicfx

If you want to save time and not waste time... you can figure out what that fft is that failed and just run that single fft for 15-20 minutes, if it crashed once it should crash again, increase your vcore until it passes.Then start your prime from the beginning after that.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> If you want to save time and not waste time... you can figure out what that fft is that failed and just run that single fft for 15-20 minutes, if it crashed once it should crash again, increase your vcore until it passes.Then start your prime from the beginning after that.


Well, for me if my system is unstable the FFT that fails is random (not always the same FFT fails for every run).


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> If you go into your prime95 destination folder there is a document called results. It keeps a log of all of your tests. You can figure out where you went wrong there.


Doesn't seem like anything went wrong , everything passed

From [Sat Feb 23 15:53:21 2013] to [Sat Feb 23 19:51:13 2013]

I didn't even know I was running it for that long haha


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Well, for me if my system is unstable the FFT that fails is random (not always the same FFT fails for every run).


Doesn't make any sense. If your vcore is able to pass an FFT then it should be able to pass that FFT everytime. Your prime95 should only go further and further as you raise vcore otheriwse you might want to look into your ram having issues or a crappy psu or something else even.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Doesn't make any sense. If your vcore is able to pass an FFT then it should be able to pass that FFT everytime. Your prime95 should only go further and further as you raise vcore otheriwse you might want to look into your ram having issues or a crappy psu or something else even.


So what should I do if there are no errors?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Doesn't seem like anything went wrong , everything passed
> 
> From [Sat Feb 23 15:53:21 2013] to [Sat Feb 23 19:51:13 2013]
> 
> I didn't even know I was running it for that long haha


It only tells you the fft's that passed. It probably has them logged all the way up to the one that failed. Once your cpu passes an FFT is written to that file.. So yes everything in that file passed. So the last one you have listed there is the last one that passed and the one after that is the one that failed. Prime95 will run fft's in the same order everytime (but in a different order for each version so don't just find some random list) see if you can find out which fft it failed on for your particular version which should be either 27.7 or 27.9.


----------



## chronicfx

@ degree What version of prime95 are you running and what fft is the last one in the result file?


----------



## Degree

I'm running on 27.7 build 2

Last one:

[Sat Feb 23 19:51:13 2013]
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!
Self-test 25K passed!


----------



## Degree

Alright so I was playing LoL and it crashed, got a bugsplat could just be league but it was my first time having it.
After awhile my whole comp froze and got BSOD.

0x000009C

What should I do?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I'm running on 27.7 build 2
> 
> Last one:
> 
> [Sat Feb 23 19:51:13 2013]
> Self-test 25K passed!
> Self-test 25K passed!
> Self-test 25K passed!


Yeah I thought so.. that 25k is a SOB.. 25k and the 40k are probably the most vcore hungry fft's. So heres what I would do, run the 25k fft for 20 minutes checking the "in place" box under custom and using 90% of your available ram. If it fails raise your vcore 2 notches and do it over. If it doesn't fail then 448k comes after it, do a the same for this fft. Once your vcore is high enough to pass these two start your prime95 again from the begining and you should be good to go.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Alright so I was playing LoL and it crashed, got a bugsplat could just be league but it was my first time having it.
> After awhile my whole comp froze and got BSOD.
> 
> 0x000009C
> 
> What should I do?


I wouldn't address these until you have completed prime succesfully. It will probably go away, its just your vcore being too low. It could be an unstable ram overclock though but no way to tell right now as your cpu isn't even stable.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Doesn't make any sense. If your vcore is able to pass an FFT then it should be able to pass that FFT everytime. Your prime95 should only go further and further as you raise vcore otheriwse you might want to look into your ram having issues or a crappy psu or something else even.


I'm not really sure but I'm pretty much sure that my PSU and my RAM modules are 100% error-free from all the excessive testings I've done. People in the Sandy Stable thread also experience such occurences. Prime95 is not a perfect program and it is normal for that to happen. You can even try to search in Google for these and I'm sure that many people experience the same.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Yeah I thought so.. that 25k is a SOB.. 25k and the 40k are probably the most vcore hungry fft's. So heres what I would do, run the 25k fft for 20 minutes checking the "in place" box under custom and using 90% of your available ram. If it fails raise your vcore 2 notches and do it over. If it doesn't fail then 448k comes after it, do a the same for this fft. Once your vcore is high enough to pass these two start your prime95 again from the begining and you should be good to go.


Alright will do

Thanks for the help!

So what should I be putting for the min and max size?
And you mean "Run FFT in place correct?
I have 8GB, so that would be 4096?

And what should I put Time to Run each FFT size?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Hi xcom. Thats a bit low on the idle vcore. What I would suggets for you is to back off a couple notches on the negative offset and take your turbo offest off of auto and begin to adjust that to find your proper load vcore. Looks like your going to end up at about the vcore I told you to use yesterday hope you had a fun night of going back around to it


He hasnt ran it at full load yet so its still undetermined whether 1.104 is going to be stable. Either way using offset is a better way to OC then fixed voltage. He hasn't had any issues w/ the .832 yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Alright so I just went to check up on PRIME but when I did, it crashed :/ don't know when it crashed, but last time I checked it was at the 35ish minute mark.
> I was just browsing while it was running in the background, everything is seems fine, just prime crashed when I checked on it


Try bring up your turbo another notch or 2. I wouldn't be doing anything on your comp while your stress testing it since your cpu is at a constant 100%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Here's the progress so far
> Goes back and forth from 1.264v to 1.272v
> Thanks a lot for helping me!


Your probably still a little low for 4.5 but just take it up slowly and watch your temps


----------



## Degree

So should I do what chronic suggested first or go ahead and raise the turbo a bit and run prime normally?


----------



## Lucky 23

I'm not sure what he suggested but your vcore still looks low to me. Take it up a little bit an run P95 again, you dont want to change too many variables at once because it make it hard to determine the problem.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I'm not sure what he suggested but your vcore still looks low to me. Take it up a little bit an run P95 again, you dont want to change too many variables at once because it make it hard to determine the problem.


Alright I'll raise it up and run prime


----------



## Degree

Alright so changed Turbo from 0.0023v to 0.0027v
Going to run prime now, you know how long I should run it for?


----------



## Lucky 23

Just let it run, you want to hit a minimum of 8 hours w/out p95 failing. Its also be recommended to keep your temps under 90c


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Just let it run, you want to hit a minimum of 8 hours w/out p95 failing. Its also be recommended to keep your temps under 90c


Okay so far it's reached 40 mins and everything seems to be fine, also want to make sure:

Min FFT = 8
Max FFT = 4096
Mem to use = 4096
Time to run each FFT = 5

Does that look good? It says 1792 for Max FFT in OP but I left it at 4096

Max temp so far is 82°C


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Alright will do
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> So what should I be putting for the min and max size?
> And you mean "Run FFT in place correct?
> I have 8GB, so that would be 4096?
> 
> And what should I put Time to Run each FFT size?


you would put 25k as min and 25k as max and check the Run fft in place box. Then enter a value for the ram, it should be 80-90% of your available ram in task manager.

Run this for 20 minutes to check for the error again. If it fails add vcore. If it passes do the same thing but put 448k and let me know how it works out.


----------



## Degree

After running for about an hour Prime crashed
Quote:


> [Sat Feb 23 22:57:45 2013]
> Self-test 25K passed!
> Self-test 25K passed!


Wow! Right as I was typing this, I got BSOD for 1a


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ive been running offset only w/ turbo on auto. From playing w/ the voltages auto doesnt give you any addition voltage that i have noticed since your full load comes from the offset. When you switch to Offset + turbo you will get "additional Voltage" which allows you full load to increase passed what is given by your offset . Turbo on auto is basically disabled[/quot
> 
> Turbo is not disabled when you are on auto, you are on auto when you are on auto and probably using more vcore than you need.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> After running for about an hour Prime crashed
> 
> Wow! Right as I was typing this, I got BSOD for 1a


So was it your 25k?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> After running for about an hour Prime crashed
> 
> Wow! Right as I was typing this, I got BSOD for 1a


Well prime lasted 35 min last time and this time lasted an hour correct?

Increase your turbo

Edit: You got a 1A BSOD error? Did you ever run memtest on your ram? Do you have your ram voltage and timings set correctly?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> So was it your 25k?


I'm guessing so, however I didn't do what you told me to do by testing specifically 25k and instead just ran a normal test because Lucky told me so








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well prime lasted 35 min last time and this time lasted an hour correct?
> 
> Increase your turbo


How much should I increase it? By 1?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I'm guessing so, however I didn't do what you told me to do by testing specifically 25k and instead just ran a normal test because Lucky told me so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much should I increase it? By 1?


Hillarious.. Good luck with your overclock.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> How much should I increase it? By 1?


If your ram is set up correctly then try increasing it by 1 or 2 notches. If you get another BSOD see if its the same one that you just had.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Hillarious.. Good luck with your overclock.


Hilarious? Why? Sorry man the advice your giving isnt correct, dont know what to tell you. Gettin really tired of you


----------



## Degree

Guys chill please

Okay so I increased it from

0.0027v
to
0.0031v

Also, I did not mess around with my RAM settings at all, everything is at auto, so yea I'm sure everything is set up right

AND just now (before I changed the turbo, I was browsing on it) I got a BSOD for 124 :/ So many BSODs and they are all different


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Hilarious? Why? Sorry man the advice your giving isnt correct, dont know what to tell you. Gettin really tired of you


You are very nice and very patient and seem to have all the time in the world to sit around and work with these new guys but seriously, you overclock like you've never done it before.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Guys chill please
> 
> Okay so I increased it from
> 
> 0.0027v
> to
> 0.0031v
> 
> Also, I did not mess around with my RAM settings at all, everything is at auto, so yea I'm sure everything is set up right
> 
> AND just now (before I changed the turbo, I was browsing on it) I got a BSOD for 124 :/ So many BSODs and they are all different


Well you need to set your manual ram timings or set XMP profile and you need to set the correct RAM voltage usually 1.5 or 1.65 depending on what you have. If you haven't run memtest then i would strongly recommend this with your CPU at stock.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You are very nice and very patient and seem to have all the time in the world to sit around and work with these new guys but seriously, you overclock like you've never done it before.


No i dont i teach people how to do it correctly not half assed. So just keep talking man every point you've made to me ive proven wrong.....


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well you need to set your manual ram timings or set XMP profile and you need to set the correct RAM voltage usually 1.5 or 1.65 depending on what you have. If you haven't run memtest then i would strongly recommend this with your CPU at stock.


Well I already started prime and I want to keep it running for a bit to check if this fixes everything.

Is it necessary to set the ram timing on manual before running memtest or could I run it with everything on auto. Sorry if I seem to be asking way to many questions, I'm new to overclocking and never had the chance to until today with my free time.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Well I already started prime and I want to keep it running for a bit to check if this fixes everything.
> 
> Is it necessary to set the ram timing on manual before running memtest or could I run it with everything on auto. Sorry if I seem to be asking way to many questions, I'm new to overclocking and never had the chance to until today with my free time.


If that one fails give -0.005 // + 0.031 turbo pll a shot....keeping stable for me for quite awhile now for 4.5ghz.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No i dont i teach people how to do it correctly not half assed. So just keep talking man every point you've made to me ive proven wrong.....


You haven't proven anyone wrong. Show me your overclock is better and I will stop talking. Unless you are teaching these people with an unstable overlcock.. Here are my two overclock settings. Sorry if I feel 4.2 and 4.5 shouldn't take you several days. They would be better off software overclocking than getting this kind of help.


----------



## Degree

Been running for an hour and 10 minutes and no problems so far


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Hilarious? Why? Sorry man the advice your giving isnt correct, dont know what to tell you. Gettin really tired of you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You are very nice and very patient and seem to have all the time in the world to sit around and work with these new guys but seriously, you overclock like you've never done it before.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No i dont i teach people how to do it correctly not half assed. So just keep talking man every point you've made to me ive proven wrong.....


@chronicfx

Man, did you try asking the people in the Sandy Stable thread regarding the FFT issue we were talking about earlier? I told you, Prime95 isn't known for reproducing the same FFT errors each test round.


----------



## Drak0

Here I am again, I got another freeze tonight.

Second time it happens after OC, but I think it happened once before OC. Anyway could it be I got a crappy cpu? I upped the turbo to +0.016 and the level 2 for the vcore. Maybe the vcore is getting too low at times? I didn't get any bsod, i didn't get any error on prime95 in a 8+ hours test.

Temp are around 30/35 in idle.

Help me if you have any idea, thanks


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @chronicfx
> 
> Man, did you try asking the people in the Sandy Stable thread regarding the FFT issue we were talking about earlier? I told you, Prime95 isn't known for reproducing the same FFT errors each test round.


Implying this implies it does not work. But nice reply I bet your gonna say you were right again. I guess in the land of the blind lucky23 can declare himself king... Where are your overclocks? You sit here and haunt a thread you didn't participate in. Gold medal?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Implying this implies it does not work. But nice reply I bet your gonna say you were right again. I guess in the land of the blind lucky23 can declare himself king... Where are your overclocks? You sit here and haunt a thread you didn't participate in. Gold medal?


Huh? I don't understand your reply. Why be always aggressive?


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> If your chipset is hot at that low a vcore you have a problem. Are you sure its hot?


wow I missed alot of drama last night.

Chronic, for some reason I was thinking of cooling and wanted to know how hot the chip was. It is very hot I cant keep my finger on it for long without burning. Its also hot without overclocking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You haven't proven anyone wrong. Show me your overclock is better and I will stop talking. Unless you are teaching these people with an unstable overlcock.. Here are my two overclock settings. Sorry if I feel 4.2 and 4.5 shouldn't take you several days. They would be better off software overclocking than getting this kind of help.


Welcome anyone who is willing to help and share their knowledge. Both of you have helped a bunch of folks, and helped me. Maybe you picked up a few pointers from others here too? Should be expected though, overclocking is more art than science since every lot of silicone is different.

there's really no "gold star". if i run 24h anything it's working on this:

27734849d22b4b26bd85be1a1435ba2e.png 2k .png file


Put those 680's to work http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0

Capture.JPG 217k .JPG file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> @chronicfx
> 
> Man, did you try asking the people in the Sandy Stable thread regarding the FFT issue we were talking about earlier? I told you, Prime95 isn't known for reproducing the same FFT errors each test round.












okay - back to "performance tuning"?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Welcome anyone who is willing to help and share their knowledge. Both of you have helped a bunch of folks, and helped me. Maybe you picked up a few pointers from others here too? Should be expected though, overclocking is more art than science since every lot of silicone is different.
> 
> there's really no "gold star". if i run 24h anything it's working on this:
> 
> 27734849d22b4b26bd85be1a1435ba2e.png 2k .png file
> 
> 
> Put those 680's to work http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
> 
> Capture.JPG 217k .JPG file


I do nuclear magnetic resonance spectroscopy and mass spectroscopy as my career







The schrodinger equation is something you might spend 24 hours a day the rest of your life trying to solve for anything but a perfect system.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I do nuclear magnetic resonance spectroscopy and mass spectroscopy as my career
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The schrodinger equation is something you might spend 24 hours a day the rest of your life trying to solve for anything but a perfect system.


This is my normal view at work..



and


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well i havent felt mine because my heatsink is too big for me to get my finger in there but i would assume your ok since most people are running much higher vcore then you. Also, i think your idle vcore is lower then stock so i dont think should have any problems.
> 
> Do you have good air flow in your case? I know that prodigy is supposed to be pretty good


I'm going to install a fan controller and get the front fan operating.

Prime is currently running, i'll let you know the results in a few hours









Thanks


----------



## xcom-

@chronic

Jesus lol


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> @chronic
> 
> Jesus lol


I wasn't trying to be aggressive anyone. I felt like I was already helping you out and I asked you to prime that vcore overnight to see if it was gonna work. Then we could change to offset the next day or tried a different vcore first. I checked back in an hour and Lucky23 had completely undone everything I had suggested and even knocked it by saying what he was doing was better and I saw you were running a very high vcore for a small overclock with his help and he was telling you mine wasn't stable when you never tested it. I find that annoying to say the least. Your right JMP everyone has their own way. It seems that Lucky23 and I are polar opposites when it comes to the way we overclock. But I feel a deep understanding of what your doing can lead to some solid "shortcuts".


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I wasn't trying to be aggressive anyone. I felt like I was already helping you out and I asked you to prime that vcore overnight to see if it was gonna work. Then we could change to offset the next day or tried a different vcore first. I checked back in an hour and Lucky23 had completely undone everything I had suggested and even knocked it by saying what he was doing was better and I saw you were running a very high vcore for a small overclock with his help and he was telling you mine wasn't stable when you never tested it. I find that annoying to say the least. Your right JMP everyone has their own way. It seems that Lucky23 and I are polar opposites when it comes to the way we overclock. But I feel a deep understanding of what your doing can lead to some solid "shortcuts".


I didnt think you was being aggressive I was just impressed with the photographs of where you work. Yeah I figured you two are opposites, I have learned alot but will admit getting confused. lol


----------



## Degree

Okay so I got BSOD 124 again while playing LoL
Should I just up my Turbo?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> This is my normal view at work..


yeah -we have a few Oxford/Bruker 500's, a couple of varian 400s. I was using a example... we both know you can only calculate an approximation... I mostly use mopac, ampac and STO31-3G. In fact, after 12h p95 stable, i had a few hour MM calc bring this PC to it's knees.

Anyway - although the 5 gauss line is inside the shield with these mags, leave your keys at the door


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Okay so I got BSOD 124 again while playing LoL
> Should I just up my Turbo?


And this guy is just looking for some help...

How long was p95 running for? 124 is likely low vcore (although can be a few different things). Try upping turbo first. if that dont fix it, we can look at the error type that windows may have caught.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah -we have a few Oxford/Bruker 500's, a couple of varian 400s. I was using a example... we both know you can only calculate an approximation... I mostly use mopac, ampac and STO31-3G. In fact, after 12h p95 stable, i had a few hour MM calc bring this PC to it's knees.
> 
> Anyway - although the 5 gauss line is inside the shield with these mags, leave your keys at the door


Glad to know we are in the same line of work! Only you are a theoretical computational chemist and I am more hands on







Yeah the newer magnets are pretty well shielded, sometimes I forget about my wallet yet all my credit cards still work. Rep+ for you JMP trying to remember back to my 6*G* calculations or whatever it was called and its been a while since I did conformational crunching by computer.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Glad to know we are in the same line of work! Only you are a theoretical computational chemist and I am more hands on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the newer magnets are pretty well shielded, sometimes I forget about my wallet yet all my credit cards still work. Rep+ for you JMP trying to remember back to my 6*G* calculations or whatever it was called and its been a while since I did conformational crunching by computer.


I must say thinking more about it.. I am jealous because I am getting hassled at my work by IT about wanting to build my own computer from scratch to do untargeted screening by QTOF which can turn up a couple 100 analytes and requires a bit of braun to process. It wouldn't be directly attached to the instrument but just in the same room to do processing. They have their deal with HP and want me to go with a dual xeon workstation with 2 x 1.6ghz xeons, I kind of want an overclocked sandy bridge-E, so we are discussing it right now. What would you think would be better for this task?


----------



## Jpmboy

Used to be in the same line. Been out of the lab for years - now i just watch, point and say "Can't you just...". It's a great career - enjoy the ride!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I must say thinking more about it.. I am jealous because I am getting hassled at my work by IT about wanting to build my own computer from scratch to do untargeted screening by QTOF which can turn up a couple 100 analytes and requires a bit of braun to process. It wouldn't be directly attached to the instrument but just in the same room to do processing. They have their deal with HP and want me to go with a dual xeon workstation with 2 x 1.6ghz xeons, I kind of want an overclocked sandy bridge-E, so we are discussing it right now. What would you think would be better for this task?


For precision calculations... Xeon for sure. My guys tend to stick with vendor packages, but the vendor will build what you want. Too bad no one has taken the time to port the code over to gpu calc. (i'm in my home office - hobby)

from the wooden cabinets - I'm guessing University?


----------



## Feyris

If after setting OC, The Mobo posts... then tries to load into windows and fails (If it works the light on my mouse goes on) but if it goes dead it never boots into windows. under volted? not enough juice?.... I cant boot into windows at 4.7GHz even up to 1.5v its kind of scary if I have that bad of a chip, Ive tried a mix of settings from all the noted voltage references in OC clubs, youtube, even Asus official "tutorial" for their Rampage series with abit of modification for the options we dont have on our asrock boards... Its insane.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> If after setting OC, The Mobo posts... then tries to load into windows and fails (If it works the light on my mouse goes on) but if it goes dead it never boots into windows. under volted? not enough juice?.... I cant boot into windows at 4.7GHz even up to 1.5v its kind of scary if I have that bad of a chip, Ive tried a mix of settings from all the noted voltage references in OC clubs, youtube, even Asus official "tutorial" for their Rampage series with abit of modification for the options we dont have on our asrock boards... Its insane.


Do you have PLL overvoltage enabled? Could be the problem


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For precision calculations... Xeon for sure. My guys tend to stick with vendor packages, but the vendor will build what you want. Too bad no one has taken the time to port the code over to gpu calc. (i'm in my home office - hobby)
> 
> from the wooden cabinets - I'm guessing University?


No just old cabinets stocked with old books that noone looks at anymore. Actually a pretty large company with about 50,000 employees worldwide.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Used to be in the same line. Been out of the lab for years - now i just watch, point and say "Can't you just...". It's a great career - enjoy the ride!


I will. I am 35 and trying to prove myself to the older guys. I am doing well so far I have recieved a couple promotions already. Hopefully I will get my day of pointing and saying "Can't you just..." it's probably another 15 years away though.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> I'm going to install a fan controller and get the front fan operating.
> 
> Prime is currently running, i'll let you know the results in a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Thats great man, let me know how P95 goes. Yea get that front fan going


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Do you have PLL overvoltage enabled? Could be the problem


at 47x. iPLL for sure. can't get mine to load 48 without it.









good/fun reading if you have missed this: http://pipeline.corante.com/


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Do you have PLL overvoltage enabled? Could be the problem


My entire configuration in bios is posted a few pages back (2~4) I'll go check now though. I disabled it. I need 1.36V just to stabilize 4.6GHz.... Think I just lost Silicon Lottery.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good/fun reading if you have missed this: http://pipeline.corante.com/


Interesting. My father used to synth analogs of breast cancer drugs like taxol. I have friend who worked for Taxalog too. Pretty Interesting read. I am all for whatever works and however it works.


----------



## Drak0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And this guy is just looking for some help...


while this one got completely ignored while all the drama was going on, I can't seem to find what the problem is. everything seems to work fine but those random freezes pisses me off.


----------



## Feyris

I give up.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707096

Its stable...but temps get close to max (101C!!!!!!!!), not going to push it any further, nosir.


----------



## pluc

Hi guys, I just got an Asrock z77 extreme' + i5 3570k and playing around with OC... There are many things I don't understand !










Fixed mode : Turbo voltage offset has no effect, am I right ?

If I undersand well, LLC will lower the voltage while cpu reach full load? *If my system is stable at idle*, is it preferable to lower the base offset, or to raise the LLC? Similarey, is it better to raise turbo offset or lower LLC? tl/dr : pros and cons of LLC?









I can't disable TurboBoost if I set target to "All core", is this a normal behavior? Also I don't really see any difference between TurboBoost and no TurboBoost with SpeedStep Enable









I know vcore plays a lot in cpu heat, but what about frequency ? For a same vcore voltage, it seems that I get lower temperatures with higher frequencies Oo
*Now what I wan't to do is to get the highest stable frequency while keeping SpeedStep enabled with vcore as low as possible







*

I started to follow the guide as it is, but the vcore will eventually get high very fast, so I tried many different combinations.

As the moment, I can get 4.3 Ghz with the following :

Target : All core
BCLK / Multiplier : 100 / 43
Turbo Offset : +0.004
Offset : -0.030
LLC : level 5
All others settings as same as in the guide (spectrum disable, limits, etc). I didn't mess with C-states
I got a vCore of 1.048v idle (1600Mhz) and 1.208v (maximum spike to 1.232v). Maximum temp : 80°

It's said to avoid negative offset, but it's the only way I found to lower vcore, LLC and turbo offset already being at their best, level 5 and +0.004 respectively !

I managed to get stable at 4.5Ghz, but temps got too high -96+ °) during stress (I'm using OCCT).

My full system (revelant parts) :

Asrock z77 extreme4
i5 3570k
Noctua NH-U9B se2
BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W 80+Gold
Crucial 2x4Gb DDR3-1600 8-8-8-24 1.5v (native spec is 1.35v but it gives me BSOD)
Fractal Design Define R4, 2x140mm front, 1x140mm rear
I think my temps are high anyway, but I don't know what could cause this, my room is kinda cold, and the computer is brand new, maybe I messed up with thermal paste ?

Anyway the guide is quite complete, helped a lot!
Cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> I give up.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707096
> 
> Its stable...but temps get close to max (101C!!!!!!!!), not going to push it any further, nosir.


You goin 24/7 at 1,544? Or backing down to 48?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> while this one got completely ignored while all the drama was going on, I can't seem to find what the problem is. everything seems to work fine but those random freezes pisses me off.


Yeah sorry. Are you getting freezes or a bsod with the 124 code? Is it freezing while gaming, idle, or stress testing?


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You goin 24/7 at 1,544? Or backing down to 48?


Im backing down for now. Im returning this specific CPU, its been giving me D0 errors sometimes which is not good, fact it booted ran perf test and validated at all at that v was a miracle to me. Once I find a good one though, I'll probably ask someone in the delid group to delid my CPU since I dont trust myself and then can let it fly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Im backing down for now. Im returning this specific CPU, its been giving me D0 errors sometimes which is not good, fact it booted ran perf test and validated at all at that v was a miracle to me. Once I find a good one though, I'll probably ask someone in the delid group to delid my CPU since I dont trust myself and then can let it fly.


D0 is memory, or the IMC. What leads you to think it's the cpu (IMC) ?


----------



## Drak0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah sorry. Are you getting freezes or a bsod with the 124 code? Is it freezing while gaming, idle, or stress testing?


i did not get any bsod, it just freezes and i have to force shut it. it does it in idle.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> D0 is memory, or the IMC. What leads you to think it's the cpu (IMC) ?


Weird...My Booklet says D0 is CPU Initialization Error, which made sense to me...because I tried my friends 3770k and it worked fine on clocks I couldn't achieve without insane vcore.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> I give up.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707096
> 
> Its stable...but temps get close to max (101C!!!!!!!!), not going to push it any further, nosir.


I would ask you to check that with a digital multimeter. There are alot of problems with cpu-z reporting low vcores with the asrocks. You may verywell be over 1.6v right now. I would back off until you know for sure.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-extreme-4-vcore-reading

Yes it is for all z77 asrocks except for the OC formula. Although if you check the last page someone caught the OC formula doing the same thing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Weird...My Booklet says D0 is CPU Initialization Error, which made sense to me...because I tried my friends 3770k and it worked fine on clocks I couldn't achieve without insane vcore.


And this is obviously with iPLL on. As you say, it is a initialization sequence error, sometimes as simple as boot order. You have your boot drive first, not the DVD drive?

If yes, could be a bad cpu. I have to admit, i have never had a failed intel cpu. Gold luck with the switch. Note the performance tuning plan intel offes for overclockers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> i did not get any bsod, it just freezes and i have to force shut it. it does it in idle.


Waht is your idle vcore? Must be too low.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Waht is your idle vcore? Must be too low.


x2


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> And this is obviously with iPLL on. As you say, it is a initialization sequence error, sometimes as simple as boot order. You have your boot drive first, not the DVD drive?
> 
> If yes, could be a bad cpu. I have to admit, i have never had a failed intel cpu. Gold luck with the switch. Note the performance tuning plan intel offes for overclockers.


I Have no DVD drives on this rig, its whats actually keeping me from doing any poking around in DOS, at least until tomorrow or Tuesday when my cables come in. OCZ had such tight horrible spacing on their Sata power connectors I had to order Molex > Sata adapters for the drives that remain un-powered and un-plugged.

Boot order is to SSD first then the rest of the HDDs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I would ask you to check that with a digital multimeter. There are alot of problems with cpu-z reporting low vcores with the asrocks. You may verywell be over 1.6v right now. I would back off until you know for sure.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-extreme-4-vcore-reading
> 
> Yes it is for all z77 asrocks except for the OC formula. Although if you check the last page someone caught the OC formula doing the same thing.


Interesting. I'll have to order one of those then.... might explain the high temps even with my cooling setup, heck at least I did not burn it out then


----------



## rootzreggae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> i did not get any bsod, it just freezes and i have to force shut it. it does it in idle.


Lately i've been having random freezes only while gaming, i was forced to go back to a lower OC on my rig. Anyone ha ssuggestions to fix it? In in the middle of some LoL or Bfbc2 and bam, freeze, after like 3 or 4 hours. My vcore is at 1.44 for 4.7 Ghz, with temps i consider ok (never more than 68º)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootzreggae*
> 
> Lately i've been having random freezes only while gaming, i was forced to go back to a lower OC on my rig. Anyone ha ssuggestions to fix it? In in the middle of some LoL or Bfbc2 and bam, freeze, after like 3 or 4 hours. My vcore is at 1.44 for 4.7 Ghz, with temps i consider ok (never more than 68º)


They are all different, but 1.44 seems a bit high for 47x. Please post bios screen shots, maybe we can help. Use the usb key, F12 in bios method. Post using the "paperclip" method!


----------



## rootzreggae

Ok here's my bios settings for 4.7

130225153538.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130225153549.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130225153601.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130225153623.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130225153632.BMP 2304k .BMP file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootzreggae*
> 
> Ok here's my bios settings for 4.7
> 
> 130225153538.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130225153549.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130225153601.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130225153623.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130225153632.BMP 2304k .BMP file


Jst to clarify, the freezing does not occur at 47, only 48? No error code or anything in Event Viewer? Assuming it is not your video drivers...
I'm a bit suprised you get 1.44v with that offset and turbo. The only thing at caught my attention was VTT and CPU PLL. You lowered PLL to control temps or would it not hold stable at 1.79 (1.82 is stock - right?). Te best way to trouble shoot this is to change one thing at a time. Return PLL and VtT to auto. Increase multi to 48, and try gaming. Are you running 4 sticks of ram? I'd set VTT stock. Also, i know XMP is great, but sometimes you have to enter the ram timings manually. Up dram volts one notch.

Certainly, if you've had several freezes while gaming, you should run "sfc /scannow" to repair windows kernel files.

Still - your bios vcore is low for the 47 settings you posted. Are those 47 settings just loaded with no re-post?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootzreggae*
> 
> Lately i've been having random freezes only while gaming, i was forced to go back to a lower OC on my rig. Anyone ha ssuggestions to fix it? In in the middle of some LoL or Bfbc2 and bam, freeze, after like 3 or 4 hours. My vcore is at 1.44 for 4.7 Ghz, with temps i consider ok (never more than 68º)


Just curious, have you overclocked your graphics card?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Just curious, have you overclocked your graphics card?


More times than not, that is the cause of midgame locks, that and driver problems


----------



## Lucky 23

Yep definitely same here







haha


----------



## rootzreggae

Yes, i have overclocked my graphic card, will reset it to see if theres changes. Gonna apply Jpmboy suggestions and get back to you guys








Yes, those are the vcore settings with no re-post


----------



## Drak0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Waht is your idle vcore? Must be too low.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> x2


between 0.880 and 1 most of the time, but its not very stable. looking at cpuz it goes as low as 0.872 and as high as 1.168. This is with level 2

the freeze occured with level 4, im just trying other levels.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootzreggae*
> 
> Yes, i have overclocked my graphic card, will reset it to see if theres changes. Gonna apply Jpmboy suggestions and get back to you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are the vcore settings with no re-post


Yea see how the card runs at stock, it might just need a bump in voltage. Also try what jpmboy said and only change one thing at a time then test so it easier to determine the problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> between 0.880 and 1 most of the time, but its not very stable. looking at cpuz it goes as low as 0.872 and as high as 1.168. This is with level 2
> 
> the freeze occured with level 4, im just trying other levels.


Not sure what your current offset is but try bring it up and increasing your idle vcore

Also whats your current overclock?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> between 0.880 and 1 most of the time, but its not very stable. looking at cpuz it goes as low as 0.872 and as high as 1.168. This is with level 2
> 
> the freeze occured with level 4, im just trying other levels.


I believe LLC (vdroop) only comes into play at full load, not idle. As lucky said, idle crashes are likely too low idle vcore. Try raising offset.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootzreggae*
> 
> Yes, i have overclocked my graphic card, will reset it to see if theres changes. Gonna apply Jpmboy suggestions and get back to you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are the vcore settings with no re-post


Right, set the card to stock clocks. So, what is the bios vcore with your stable 47 or 48?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Any ideas why my 2600k's voltage is fluctuating so wildly in a Z77E-ITX?

FIxed mode was impossible, LLC was stuck at highest compensation (Level 1)

offset is being used with LLC level 5 (lowest) and yet the voltage fluctuates between 1.432 - 1.48v... this is really annoying because my temps fluctuate wildly in function of the voltage applied.

any thoughts as to why this happens? I'm fully comfortable with the BIOS, let me know which settings could be causing these problems, maybe it's motherboard specific (Like the fixed voltage + llc for example)

Using IntelBurnTest to test load temps + stability (brute-testing), and so far highest temp is 74C with 1.480v.

122-124 GFLops


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Any ideas why my 2600k's voltage is fluctuating so wildly in a Z77E-ITX?
> 
> FIxed mode was impossible, LLC was stuck at highest compensation (Level 1)
> 
> offset is being used with LLC level 5 (lowest) and yet the voltage fluctuates between 1.432 - 1.48v... this is really annoying because my temps fluctuate wildly in function of the voltage applied.
> 
> any thoughts as to why this happens? I'm fully comfortable with the BIOS, let me know which settings could be causing these problems, maybe it's motherboard specific (Like the fixed voltage + llc for example)
> 
> Using IntelBurnTest to test load temps + stability (brute-testing), and so far highest temp is 74C with 1.480v.
> 
> 122-124 GFLops


1.43 to 1.48 is not abnormal as you have the minimum llc applied. Try llc set to 2 and see if that improves.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Any ideas why my 2600k's voltage is fluctuating so wildly in a Z77E-ITX?
> 
> FIxed mode was impossible, LLC was stuck at highest compensation (Level 1)
> 
> offset is being used with LLC level 5 (lowest) and yet the voltage fluctuates between 1.432 - 1.48v... this is really annoying because my temps fluctuate wildly in function of the voltage applied.
> 
> any thoughts as to why this happens? I'm fully comfortable with the BIOS, let me know which settings could be causing these problems, maybe it's motherboard specific (Like the fixed voltage + llc for example)
> 
> Using IntelBurnTest to test load temps + stability (brute-testing), and so far highest temp is 74C with 1.480v.
> 
> 122-124 GFLops


Like chronic said... But what multiplier are you at with that voltage? 50? When using IBT is that at "Standard" or Max Ram?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> 1.43 to 1.48 is not abnormal as you have the minimum llc applied. Try llc set to 2 and see if that improves.


So the less LLC (1 being the highest and 5 being the lowest for your board), the more vcore fluctuations you get?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So the less LLC (1 being the highest and 5 being the lowest for your board), the more vcore fluctuations you get?


Yes. But there are some reasons not to just set it to 1 that are lengthy to explain involving voltage spikes under fluctuating load. I like setting 2 or 3. And leave llc 1 to the pro's


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Yes. But there are some reasons not to just set it to 1 that are lengthy to explain involving voltage spikes under fluctuating load. I like setting 2 or 3. And leave llc 1 to the pro's


But what is the advantage of using less LLC? A few people want to use less LLC because they say that it is more "efficient" and does not produce a lot of overshoots.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But what is the advantage of using less LLC? A few people want to use less LLC because they say that it is more "efficient" and does not produce a lot of overshoots.


Actually, just for clarity... Less LLC is actually a lower number on asrock? Correct? Eg, less vdroop compensation.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, just for clarity... Less LLC is actually a lower number on asrock? Correct? Eg, less vdroop compensation.


I don't think so? I don't have an ASRock board but basing from what I've read here, LLC1 is the highest and LLC5 is the lowest. Highest=highest vdroop compensation (low vdroop) and lowest=lowest vdroop compensation (high vdroop).


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But what is the advantage of using less LLC? A few people want to use less LLC because they say that it is more "efficient" and does not produce a lot of overshoots.


Correct. Anandtech found these "instantaneous overshoots" to be substantial. I am on my iPhone at work so no deep explanations and links right now but that is the reason why to avoid llc 1. I will find the article.


----------



## chronicfx

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6

It may be a bit dated as newer digital components respond much faster. I would like to see this experiment repeated on newer boards myself.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Correct. Anandtech found these "instantaneous overshoots" to be substantial. I am on my iPhone at work so no deep explanations and links right now but that is the reason why to avoid llc 1. I will find the article.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6
> 
> It may be a bit dated as newer digital components respond much faster. I would like to see this experiment repeated on newer boards myself.


Thanks though I've read about that same article multiple times already, lol!

Many people here are against that article becuase it is outdated and they say that it is not applicable in today's CPU but I strongly believe that it still applies just not to the same extent. Why would Intel develop vdroop if it isn't important anyway, right. So how would you know which LLC to use?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Thanks though I've read about that same article multiple times already, lol!
> 
> Many people here are against that article becuase it is outdated and they say that it is not applicable in today's CPU but I strongly believe that it still applies just not to the same extent. Why would Intel develop vdroop if it isn't important anyway, right. So how would you know which LLC to use?


Sin told me once to use llc 3 if at all possible. I use llc 2 because I am a touch adventurous and I do like a tighter fluctuation. I trust sin's opinion and follow his advice normally.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Well when i was using fixed voltage, I didn't have a choice but to use LLC 1 (highest compensation)

I experimented with offset, and LLC levels 1-5 but didn't find any noticeable decrease in fluctuation between them ; maybe they fluctuated 0.1v instead of 0.2v but it's still really annoying ...

I want to narrow the range down to about 1.51-1.52v ideally. If it were possible to just force a single constant voltage I would be ok with this (idc about power consumption, and this thing will be folding ; 100% load)

I was using a multiplier of 50x, yes.

I was using IBT under "Standard" stressing.

For clarification, this board has 5 LLC levels ; Level 1 is highest compensation, level 5 is least compensation.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I don't think so? I don't have an ASRock board but basing from what I've read here, LLC1 is the highest and LLC5 is the lowest. Highest=highest vdroop compensation (low vdroop) and lowest=lowest vdroop compensation (high vdroop).


What's nice about the asrock bios is that it shows a LLC plot/graph. I use LLC 2 because it does hold a tighter vcore range at load. Never tried LLC 1.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea i use level 3 and most members seem to use level 2 or 3. I also haven't noticed and fluctuation difference between LLC levels


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Well when i was using fixed voltage, I didn't have a choice but to use LLC 1 (highest compensation)
> 
> I experimented with offset, and LLC levels 1-5 but didn't find any noticeable decrease in fluctuation between them ; maybe they fluctuated 0.1v instead of 0.2v but it's still really annoying ...
> 
> I want to narrow the range down to about 1.51-1.52v ideally. If it were possible to just force a single constant voltage I would be ok with this (idc about power consumption, and this thing will be folding ; 100% load)
> 
> I was using a multiplier of 50x, yes.
> 
> I was using IBT under "Standard" stressing.
> 
> For clarification, this board has 5 LLC levels ; Level 1 is highest compensation, level 5 is least compensation.


Set vcore to manual 1.50, lock multiplier at 50, turnoff speedstep, turn off all sleep states, blck at 100, disable turbo, LLC 2, etc. is that how you had it set up?

Or... Fold with the 7970...


----------



## pluc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pluc*
> 
> Hi guys, I just got an Asrock z77 extreme' + i5 3570k and playing around with OC... There are many things I don't understand !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed mode : Turbo voltage offset has no effect, am I right ?
> 
> If I undersand well, LLC will lower the voltage while cpu reach full load? *If my system is stable at idle*, is it preferable to lower the base offset, or to raise the LLC? Similarey, is it better to raise turbo offset or lower LLC? tl/dr : pros and cons of LLC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't disable TurboBoost if I set target to "All core", is this a normal behavior? Also I don't really see any difference between TurboBoost and no TurboBoost with SpeedStep Enable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know vcore plays a lot in cpu heat, but what about frequency ? For a same vcore voltage, it seems that I get lower temperatures with higher frequencies Oo
> *Now what I wan't to do is to get the highest stable frequency while keeping SpeedStep enabled with vcore as low as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I started to follow the guide as it is, but the vcore will eventually get high very fast, so I tried many different combinations.
> 
> As the moment, I can get 4.3 Ghz with the following :
> 
> Target : All core
> BCLK / Multiplier : 100 / 43
> Turbo Offset : +0.004
> Offset : -0.030
> LLC : level 5
> All others settings as same as in the guide (spectrum disable, limits, etc). I didn't mess with C-states
> I got a vCore of 1.048v idle (1600Mhz) and 1.208v (maximum spike to 1.232v). Maximum temp : 80°
> 
> It's said to avoid negative offset, but it's the only way I found to lower vcore, LLC and turbo offset already being at their best, level 5 and +0.004 respectively !
> 
> I managed to get stable at 4.5Ghz, but temps got too high -96+ °) during stress (I'm using OCCT).
> 
> My full system (revelant parts) :
> 
> Asrock z77 extreme4
> i5 3570k
> Noctua NH-U9B se2
> BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W 80+Gold
> Crucial 2x4Gb DDR3-1600 8-8-8-24 1.5v (native spec is 1.35v but it gives me BSOD)
> Fractal Design Define R4, 2x140mm front, 1x140mm rear
> I think my temps are high anyway, but I don't know what could cause this, my room is kinda cold, and the computer is brand new, maybe I messed up with thermal paste ?
> 
> Anyway the guide is quite complete, helped a lot!
> Cheers


Any help please ?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pluc*
> 
> Any help please ?


Check out the delidded ivy bridge club in the intel CPU forums section.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What's nice about the asrock bios is that it shows a LLC plot/graph. I use LLC 2 because it does hold a tighter vcore range at load. Never tried LLC 1.


Hmm, that's interesting. I'm assuming that that is a vcore vs. frequency/load graph?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pluc*
> 
> Any help please ?


1. Yes in fixed mode you only use fixed voltage, you dont use turbo.
2. I dont really understand your question here but LLC reduces vdroop. LLC level 1 is the highest and LLC level 5 is the lowest, most seem to run level 2 or 3.

Can you take screen shots of your bios and post them here? Format a flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios and hit F12.

There is nothing wrong w/ negative offset, its no worse then positive offset. Its just another way to adjust your voltages and fine tune your system. It also depends on what multiplier your trying to get stable. With your multi set at 43 or lower you will more then likely be using the negative offset to bring your voltage down so your not overvolting your CPU.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hmm, that's interesting. I'm assuming that that is a vcore vs. frequency/load graph?


Although I am on my phone I believe one line is vcore and the other is vcore at loaded condition.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Well when i was using fixed voltage, I didn't have a choice but to use LLC 1 (highest compensation)
> 
> I experimented with offset, and LLC levels 1-5 but didn't find any noticeable decrease in fluctuation between them ; maybe they fluctuated 0.1v instead of 0.2v but it's still really annoying ...
> 
> I want to narrow the range down to about 1.51-1.52v ideally. If it were possible to just force a single constant voltage I would be ok with this (idc about power consumption, and this thing will be folding ; 100% load)
> 
> I was using a multiplier of 50x, yes.
> 
> I was using IBT under "Standard" stressing.
> 
> For clarification, this board has 5 LLC levels ; Level 1 is highest compensation, level 5 is least compensation.
> 
> 
> 
> Set vcore to manual 1.50, lock multiplier at 50, turnoff speedstep, turn off all sleep states, blck at 100, disable turbo, LLC 2, etc. is that how you had it set up?
> 
> Or... Fold with the 7970...
Click to expand...

7970 blows at folding. and it currently doesn't have a waterblock (that fits).

That's almost how I had it set up, except when the vcore is "manually set to 1.50" I can't select LLC 2. I had to use offset voltage if i wanted LLC 2-5.


----------



## arr0ww

Hey Guys,

I need some help with my AsRock X77 Ex4 & 3770k using offset mode.

Currently at +.005 offset and +.004 Turbo

I can get a stable overclock at 1.176v @ 4.5ghz no problem under 100% load (Prime and Cinebench). Idle is around .9XXv (at work and forget the exact value) and is stable. The problem is things that don't give it full load like games, the voltage swings wildly from 1.176v to under 1.0 during gaming, this causes instability. Sometimes i'll see in CPU-Z its at 4.5ghz and the voltage drops to near idle volts. It sucks that idle and full load are stable but anything in between is not.









Any suggestions to help stabilize my overclock?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Although I am on my phone I believe one line is vcore and the other is vcore at loaded condition.


Yeah - will have to look later.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 7970 blows at folding. and it currently doesn't have a waterblock (that fits).
> 
> That's almost how I had it set up, except when the vcore is "manually set to 1.50" I can't select LLC 2. I had to use offset voltage if i wanted LLC 2-5.


Sounds like you know your options.

As far as a good waterblock, is that card a reference config? If yes, the aquacomputer 7970 WB works great. I've never had a temp (gpu, vrm) above 41oC even with the clocks at 1200/1600 running "WFO" for hours. Havent gone higher yet. They also have a non-reference milling available.


----------



## Jpmboy

Arr0ww - instability? What a CTD or freeze, or bsod. Just want to know What actually happens? Have you raised offset one notch?

That's a great chip, i Performance tuned" my neighbor's kid's machine (they had no idea what they had). It hit 45 easy like yours, and 48x with little coaching.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> 7970 blows at folding. and it currently doesn't have a waterblock (that fits).
> 
> That's almost how I had it set up, except when the vcore is "manually set to 1.50" I can't select LLC 2. I had to use offset voltage if i wanted LLC 2-5.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you know your options.
> 
> As far as a good waterblock, is that card a reference config? If yes, the aquacomputer 7970 WB works great. I've never had a temp (gpu, vrm) above 41oC even with the clocks at 1200/1600 running "WFO" for hours. Havent gone higher yet. They also have a non-reference milling available.
Click to expand...

Honestly, it's really stinkin' annoying finding a waterblock that fits. It's kinda reference but not ... I'm not too sure. Anyways I purchased the Nexxxos 79xx WB and it just straight up doesn't fit







so idk. I'm not too concerned with it, since I don't actually need my 7970 ... I'm considering selling it altogether


----------



## arr0ww

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Arr0ww - instability? What a CTD or freeze, or bsod. Just want to know What actually happens? Have you raised offset one notch?
> 
> That's a great chip, i Performance tuned" my neighbor's kid's machine (they had no idea what they had). It hit 45 easy like yours, and 48x with little coaching.


Games will just CTD, the computer itself is stable but anything that puts a medium load on will just quit. Witcher 2 and Heaven 4.0 would just "poof" quit, and Borderlands 2 and Guild Wars 2 throw errors and just crash to desktop.

I can run a lower offset as well and have it idle and load stable, but it's the non full load applications that will just CTD.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arr0ww*
> 
> Games will just CTD, the computer itself is stable but anything that puts a medium load on will just quit. Witcher 2 and Heaven 4.0 would just "poof" quit, and Borderlands 2 and Guild Wars 2 throw errors and just crash to desktop.
> 
> I can run a lower offset as well and have it idle and load stable, but it's the non full load applications that will just CTD.


fill out your system specs in rigbuilder. Looks more like a gpu driver issue.


----------



## arr0ww

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> fill out your system specs in rigbuilder. Looks more like a gpu driver issue.


If I turn the CPU back to stock everything runs fine, same if I run it in fixed voltage mode @ 4.5ghz. I just want the benefit of the lower idle temps and voltage.

Rig Builder done.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Why when this option is enabled *" SUM(INPUTS) error cheking "* always Prime95 stops working, even with a stable OC ?

Here in the guide recommends enabling this option, but really in my PC always stops working after about 20 minutes on Prime95.

I tried the version 27.7 and 27.9

What this option actually does, and why the program stops working when this activated ??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arr0ww*
> 
> If I turn the CPU back to stock everything runs fine, same if I run it in fixed voltage mode @ 4.5ghz. I just want the benefit of the lower idle temps and voltage.
> 
> Rig Builder done.


Thanks. So if you are convinced its not the GPU... It's at stock clocks, right?
Without just guessing at sht, we need to see your bios settings. Format a usb stick fat 32, post with it in and hit F12 on each bios page, scroll where needed and post them here (please use the "paperclip"). Or if you have done this already, what post #?


----------



## arr0ww

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. So if you are convinced its not the GPU... It's at stock clocks, right?
> Without just guessing at sht, we need to see your bios settings. Format a usb stick fat 32, post with it in and hit F12 on each bios page, scroll where needed and post them here (please use the "paperclip"). Or if you have done this already, what post #?


I will try and get screenshots of the bios tonight. Thanks for the replies so far!


----------



## arr0ww

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. So if you are convinced its not the GPU... It's at stock clocks, right?
> Without just guessing at sht, we need to see your bios settings. Format a usb stick fat 32, post with it in and hit F12 on each bios page, scroll where needed and post them here (please use the "paperclip"). Or if you have done this already, what post #?


Changing the LLC to Level 2 seems to have increased stability, running about 3 hours in and no game crashes. Stable with 1.176v @ 4.5ghz!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Why when this option is enabled *" SUM(INPUTS) error cheking "* always Prime95 stops working, even with a stable OC ?
> 
> Here in the guide recommends enabling this option, but really in my PC always stops working after about 20 minutes on Prime95.
> 
> I tried the version 27.7 and 27.9
> 
> What this option actually does, and why the program stops working when this activated ??


That's weird because according to the maker of Prime95, that option is automatically enabled when you Torture test your system. The only time it can be enabled/disabled by the user is when crunching Prime numbers.


----------



## Type-R

hi guys.

Finally I OC'ed my i5 2500k to 4.8Ghz, I think that My CPU need a little more voltages than others 2500k.

My CPU need 1.448v for the 4.8Ghz, I want to ask if that voltage is good for 24/7 use?????

(the max temp was: 75 degrees using a thermaltake frio (AIR)

thanks


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Type-R*
> 
> hi guys.
> 
> Finally I OC'ed my i5 2500k to 4.8Ghz, I think that My CPU need a little more voltages than others 2500k.
> 
> My CPU need 1.448v for the 4.8Ghz, I want to ask if that voltage is good for 24/7 use?????
> 
> (the max temp was: 75 degrees using a thermaltake frio (AIR)
> 
> thanks


My CPU needs that exact same voltage for 4.7GHz so I think yours is on the average.


----------



## pluc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> 1. Yes in fixed mode you only use fixed voltage, you dont use turbo.
> 2. I dont really understand your question here but LLC reduces vdroop. LLC level 1 is the highest and LLC level 5 is the lowest, most seem to run level 2 or 3.
> 
> Can you take screen shots of your bios and post them here? Format a flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios and hit F12.
> 
> There is nothing wrong w/ negative offset, its no worse then positive offset. Its just another way to adjust your voltages and fine tune your system. It also depends on what multiplier your trying to get stable. With your multi set at 43 or lower you will more then likely be using the negative offset to bring your voltage down so your not overvolting your CPU.


Yeah I got it for the offset. By the way I found that one level correspond to ~0.016 -> 0.024 v compensation.
I'll try to reformulate this question.
Assume I found that my cpu can run stable at X Mhz for a vcore of Y volts. I could have different combinations, that will all give me what I need :

vCore offset : +0.005 | +0.005 | -0.010 | -0.010
Turbo offset : +0.020 | +0.004 | +0.004 | +0.020
LLC : 4 | 3 | 2 | 3

And so on.. When you want to lower vcore, is it better to lower the base offset (in respect to the idle stability), the turbo offset, or to raise the LLC. All three have the same effect. Same if you need more vcore.

I'd say it's better to try to have the minimum base offset (staying stable idle) since it will lower energy consuption and temps. Don't know about LLC.

If it's of any importance...









Also what is the vcore displayed in the BIOS ? Guide says to set the LLC level to the one that will make you closer to the BIOS vcore.

I'll make screens when I can.
As an example yesterday with +0.005 offset, +0.004 Turbo, LLC 5, 4.2Ghz :

- BIOS : 1.144
- idle : 1.080
- load : 1.280
- Max temp : 70° (OCCT, but not linpack, so not that hard on the cpu)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Hmm, that's interesting. I'm assuming that that is a vcore vs. frequency/load graph?


Yes, it's a vcore vs load graph.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arr0ww*
> 
> Changing the LLC to Level 2 seems to have increased stability, running about 3 hours in and no game crashes. Stable with 1.176v @ 4.5ghz!


Super!


----------



## Type-R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> My CPU needs that exact same voltage for 4.7GHz so I think yours is on the average.


Ok thank you!


----------



## zbomb5610

Having issues with my extreme3 z77 and 3770k. Tried a few of the bios versions but back to 1.40.

For some reason changing around voltages in the bios causes windows to not boot correctly. Even small changes that aren't extreme when I try to overclock even around 4.2 to 4.4 ghz.

and I was running 4.5 ghz under prime95 for several hours at .020v offset and .004 turbo boost but then I couldn't get it to boot with any higher turbo boost.

Then tried to default bios and mess with it again and now I just can't even get back to where I was. Even trying to boot at 1.3v for 4.5 or 4.6 ghz doesn't work.

Followed all other setting in the guide.

Seems like the bios or motherboard is crappy to me but it could also be the processor.

Does it seem more of a motherboard related issue? Are there any special beta bioses for the extreme3 that I could try out?

thanks


----------



## Gerbacio

followed the instructions (didnt understand what to do just did as it said lol)

im at 4.4ghz been running prime 95 for a while now 100% cpu load and the highest temp is stuck at 73 ...hope that is good

i feel like the temps are high but i read that it can go to 100 degrees?



highest so fat has been 77c

tired 4.5 first but the screen went ape **** a bit after being inside of windows ....dont know what to do to be more stable i guess. Seems like 4.4 is stable as a rock so far

should i up the Vcore or what to be more stable at 4.5? i just want a 24/7 overclock without worrying about damaging my computer

im using a asrock extreme 6 with a h80i cooler and gskill ddr3 1600 ....Vertex 3 ssd!

been running prime 95 for over 20 minutes now and no error or anything

ok as i said that it crashed screen froze and then this happened



so i dropped to 4.3 and redoing the stress test atm!



10 minutes at this point of no problems

does it matter if im also using the integrated 4000 graphics on another monitor?


----------



## Lucky 23

Temps dont seem too high but you could possibly get them a little better.

What offset & Turbo are you running?

Whats your idle vcore in cpu-z?


----------



## Jpmboy

Zbomb abd gerbacio, we need more information in order to help you:
Fill out the Rigbuilder at the top right of this page
Post bios screen shots (all screens) using the "paperclip" method.

Zbomb - your machine posts but will not boot to windows at any setting? If you reset using clr cmos, be sure to double check your storage configuration achi, raid et.

101 is vcore. As lucky asked, we need more information to help.


----------



## Gerbacio

ok did the rig builder thing

whats the paperclip method for my Bios and how do i do it???

Lucky everything is like in the bigging of the guide....ill post screenshots as soon as i can figure it out


----------



## Gerbacio

Bios.JPG 2399k .JPG file


Bios1.JPG 3509k .JPG file


Bios 2.JPG 2784k .JPG file


Bios 3.JPG 3163k .JPG file


Bios 4.JPG 3863k .JPG file


Bios 5.JPG 3318k .JPG file


hopefully thats it ...can play video games and prime 95 run 20 minutes no problems and i did performance test np either so at 4.3 with those settings it seems stable i guess


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Bios.JPG 2399k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Bios1.JPG 3509k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Bios 2.JPG 2784k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Bios 3.JPG 3163k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Bios 4.JPG 3863k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Bios 5.JPG 3318k .JPG file
> 
> 
> hopefully thats it ...can play video games and prime 95 run 20 minutes no problems and i did performance test np either so at 4.3 with those settings it seems stable i guess


Looks good! Only set long and short duration power limits to 300-500 and duration at 1 second. other setings look right

IMHO - That chip can go farther. 46 easy if your cooler can cope. (10mV offset, 80mV turbo, or any way you want to get about 80 mV more into the chip. bios vcore ~ 1.33-1.34 or lower)

add the rig to your signature

ps... i finally have what so far is a rock stable 47 at 1.368 bios vcore, 1.792 CPUPLL, LLC2. p95 vcore 1.368-1.384. 48 did not need CPUPLL lowering, but required iPLL on


----------



## Drak0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea see how the card runs at stock, it might just need a bump in voltage. Also try what jpmboy said and only change one thing at a time then test so it easier to determine the problem.
> Not sure what your current offset is but try bring it up and increasing your idle vcore
> 
> Also whats your current overclock?


my offset is on first step +0.005. oc is 4.4ghz. i will try the offset then rather than increasing turbo boost and changing level. thanks


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Looks good! Only set long and short duration power limits to 300-500 and duration at 1 second. other setings look right
> 
> IMHO - That chip can go farther. 46 easy if your cooler can cope. (10mV offset, 80mV turbo, or any way you want to get about 80 mV more into the chip. bios vcore ~ 1.33-1.34 or lower)
> 
> add the rig to your signature
> 
> ps... i finally have what so far is a rock stable 47 at 1.368 bios vcore, 1.792 CPUPLL, LLC2. p95 vcore 1.368-1.384. 48 did not need CPUPLL lowering, but required iPLL on


wow alot of info lol

where do i exactly change that .....(threat me like a idiot lol please)

like what do i specifically put on the settings


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> wow alot of info lol
> 
> where do i exactly change that .....(threat me like a idiot lol please)
> 
> like what do i specifically put on the settings


Have me a vcore error so I upped the turbo to 90

Total vcore under load jumps from 1.344 to 1.352v temps are max 87c max at 4.6ghz

Is that even safe ?

I left the stock paste on the h80i and I have attic silver ... Should I use that and set the fans to push cool air from outside into the case??

I think I'm getting this a bit lol .... 5 minutes of 100% on prime , says power 80 watts and core temp has the voltage at 1.3661 v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Have me a vcore error so I upped the turbo to 90
> 
> Total vcore under load jumps from 1.344 to 1.352v temps are max 87c max at 4.6ghz
> 
> Is that even safe ?
> 
> I left the stock paste on the h80i and I have attic silver ... Should I use that and set the fans to push cool air from outside into the case??
> 
> I think I'm getting this a bit lol .... 5 minutes of 100% on prime , says power 80 watts and core temp has the voltage at 1.3661 v


that vcore is fine! max is 1.52V - but dont go near that. you can have 46-47 under 1.4 *just watch the temps*. Is you H80 in push pull config?

what offset and turbo are you running for 46?


----------



## Jpmboy

Gerbacio - i just noticed this:

"I think I'm getting this a bit lol .... 5 minutes of 100% on prime , says power 80 watts and core temp has the voltage at 1.3661 v"

coretem is showing you the VID... NOT the vcore!. Use CPU-Z or open hardware monitor for vcore.the wats are fine, but dont let them scare you. my 2700K will read 160W with IBT.

Go slow, and repost your bios after you have 20min p95 stability.

Easy: format a usb stick fat 32, boot to bios with it in and hit F12 to drop a shot to the memory stick.


----------



## Gerbacio

20 minutes of prime... Looks solid, thermos are what's worrying me!! Will it blow up ? Or get damaged??

Here's the 20 mounted of prime screenshot


----------



## Jpmboy

on that chip? 85 is okay. tmax is 105 and the chip will shut down (throttle first in the high 90s).

when i had an H80, I changed to prolimtec PK-1 and temps dropped almost 5oC!

you rig is still not showing up...









temps will cycle up and down as p95 goes thru the small FFTs.

attached pict with open hardware monitor - lots of info:

Untitled.png 600k .png file


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gerbacio - i just noticed this:
> 
> "I think I'm getting this a bit lol .... 5 minutes of 100% on prime , says power 80 watts and core temp has the voltage at 1.3661 v"
> 
> coretem is showing you the VID... NOT the vcore!. Use CPU-Z or open hardware monitor for vcore.the wats are fine, but dont let them scare you. my 2700K will read 160W with IBT.
> 
> Go slow, and repost your bios after you have 20min p95 stability.
> 
> Easy: format a usb stick fat 32, boot to bios with it in and hit F12 to drop a shot to the memory stick.


 Prime9520min46.png 1462k .png file


Cpuz 46.png 1387k .png file


there are the pics...not sideways

20 min prime 95 and the screenshot for CPUZ

temps are scary i think this is as far as ill go with this cooling...i wanted 5ghz









how do i make my rig show up? i uploaded the info already!


----------



## Jpmboy

click you name under rigbuilder, scroll down to signature - wedit - show your stuff.

Looks like a good 46 to me. Before "letting the pigeons loose":: let it run at least 1h.

1) post bios shots like described above.

2)open a cmd prompt and type: sfc /scannow (and le it run. watch cpuz - it draws some current!)
if this says anything but: no errors found - cool. otherwise report back.

3) check event viewer, for whea and throttling:

Untitled.png 203k .png file


4) give Kenny a +1 !!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> click you name under rigbuilder, scroll down to signature - wedit - show your stuff.
> 
> Looks like a good 46 to me. Before "letting the pigeons loose":: let it run at least 1h.
> 
> 1) post bios shots like described above.
> 
> 2)open a cmd prompt and type: sfc /scannow (and le it run. watch cpuz - it draws some current!)
> if this says anything but: no errors found - cool. otherwise report back.
> 
> 3) check event viewer, for whea and throttling:
> 
> Untitled.png 203k .png file
> 
> 
> 4) give Kenny a +1 !!


gave you some rep









i will let prime 95 run itself while i go run (should take a hour)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> gave you some rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will let prime 95 run itself while i go run (should take a hour)


So what do you have set for offset and turbo w/ the 46 multi?

Whats your idle vcore in CPU-z?

Just FYI for screen shots, In windows you can fit print screen then paste in Paint or use the screen shot program called snipping tool. For your bios you can format a flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios, then hit the F12 key


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> So what do you have set for offset and turbo w/ the 46 multi?
> 
> Whats your idle vcore in CPU-z?
> 
> Just FYI for screen shots, In windows you can fit print screen then paste in Paint or use the screen shot program called snipping tool. For your bios you can format a flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios, then hit the F12 key


Ill give you some rep when I get home , ill also take some screenshots .... The right way lol

Ill be back in a bit over 1 hour... I only raised the vcore to .80 from .40 I believe (could be talking **** ill check it when I get home )

All the errors where vcore related so I have it what it was asking for and ran prime95 for 20 minutes

I just left prime95 running full blast while I'm gone so if its still running when I come back then I'm good to go

I'm pretty sure I can do higher but the heat will get out of control!


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea let us know so that way everyone can help you a little better along your max temps. Using the other methods for the screen shots will just make them clearer and easier to read


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> So what do you have set for offset and turbo w/ the 46 multi?
> 
> Whats your idle vcore in CPU-z?
> 
> Just FYI for screen shots, In windows you can fit print screen then paste in Paint or use the screen shot program called snipping tool. For your bios you can format a flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios, then hit the F12 key


 Primeat46forover1hour.png 338k .png file


thats a bit better......its been over 1 hour of prime and no errors or anything!


----------



## Gerbacio

B1.BMP 2304k .BMP file


B2.BMP 2304k .BMP file


B3.BMP 2304k .BMP file


B4.BMP 2304k .BMP file


B5.BMP 2304k .BMP file


B6.BMP 2304k .BMP file


BOOM! straight up screenshots of my BIOS!









thanks guys what else can be done!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> BOOM! straight up screenshots of my BIOS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys what else can be done!


2)open a cmd prompt and type: sfc /scannow (and le it run. watch cpuz - it draws some current!)
if this says anything but: no errors found - cool. otherwise report back.

3) check event viewer, for whea and throttling

and as Lucky asked, what's your idle vcore. Also, verify that the power duration settings are the same as the OP's Guide. Severl of teh "auto" settings you have shoud be 300 or 500.

other than that... enjoy!!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2)open a cmd prompt and type: sfc /scannow (and le it run. watch cpuz - it draws some current!)
> if this says anything but: no errors found - cool. otherwise report back.
> 
> 3) check event viewer, for whea and throttling
> 
> and as Lucky asked, what's your idle vcore. Also, verify that the power duration settings are the same as the OP's Guide. Severl of teh "auto" settings you have shoud be 300 or 500.
> 
> other than that... enjoy!!


for 2 i jist did it no errors (windows resource protection did not find any integrity violations.

whats event viewer?

i cant change some of the settings from auto for some reason ! is there anything else i could do to change em ??

idle as when im not doing anything???

sccanow.png 275k .png file


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2)open a cmd prompt and type: sfc /scannow (and le it run. watch cpuz - it draws some current!)
> if this says anything but: no errors found - cool. otherwise report back.
> 
> 3) check event viewer, for whea and throttling
> 
> and as Lucky asked, what's your idle vcore. Also, verify that the power duration settings are the same as the OP's Guide. Severl of teh "auto" settings you have shoud be 300 or 500.
> 
> other than that... enjoy!!


X2 and also set your ram voltage to 1.5v or 1.499 whatever is listed.

Yea look at cpu-z while your computer is sitting at the desktop and downclocked to a 16 multiplier. What voltage is being displayed


----------



## Gerbacio

errors.png 191k .png file


Operational.png 213k .png file


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> X2 and also set your ram voltage to 1.5v or 1.499 whatever is listed.
> 
> Yea look at cpu-z while your computer is sitting at the desktop and downclocked to a 16 multiplier. What voltage is being displayed


how do i change that 300 and 500 thing???

1.016 to 1.024v


----------



## Derko1

Quick question... Should C1E be disabled or enabled? I have all the other states disabled and use offset for my OC.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> X2 and also set your ram voltage to 1.5v or 1.499 whatever is listed.
> 
> Yea look at cpu-z while your computer is sitting at the desktop and downclocked to a 16 multiplier. What voltage is being displayed


 300-500.BMP 2304k .BMP file


cant change them cant type or click on it

ram is at 1.5 which is stock!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> X2 and also set your ram voltage to 1.5v or 1.499 whatever is listed.
> 
> Yea look at cpu-z while your computer is sitting at the desktop and downclocked to a 16 multiplier. What voltage is being displayed


 changed400.BMP 2304k .BMP file


ok i managed to change it lol im a dumbass

i set 400 .....cause it was the middle ground between 300-500

what does this setting do? lower better ? higher better???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 300-500.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> cant change them cant type or click on it
> 
> ram is at 1.5 which is stock!


good job - no errors of any kind. from pg 1: see the page 1 guide... they are not responsive buttons?

Core Current Limit: Max
Long Duration Power Limit: Max
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Max
Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max
~To get "Max", type in 10000 and press Enter.
~These are simply power limits. They are only used to stop the CPU from using a certain amount of watts/amps.
~But since we are overclocking, we don't care for limits and should set them to max.
~It will not hurt the CPU at all (it won't suddenly use 1000 amps and blow up). Its not what it will use, just a limit of what it can use.
~This won't allow the CPU to user more than is should either. These are NOT safety limits.

GT OverClocking Support: Disabled
~Controls whether the IGPU (Internal GPU in the CPU) will be overclocked.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> how do i change that 300 and 500 thing???
> 
> 1.016 to 1.024v


Ok thats fine, if you wanted to you could bring this down by lowering the offset but if you lower the offset you will need to increase turbo to maintain the same full load vcore that you had w/ the previous offset (+0.010).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quick question... Should C1E be disabled or enabled? I have all the other states disabled and use offset for my OC.


You should have speedstep & C1e enabled. C3 & C6 and C state support disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quick question... Should C1E be disabled or enabled? I have all the other states disabled and use offset for my OC.


enabled

opps - yeah, what lucky said!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok thats fine, if you wanted to you could bring this down by lowering the offset but if you lower the offset you will need to increase turbo to maintain the same full load vcore that you had w/ the previous offset (+0.010).
> You should have speedstep & C1e enabled. C3 & C6 and C state support disabled.


i changed the 300-500 thing and now the computer is unstable :S

BF3 keep crashing and my computer froze had to reboot

could that setting affect stability

Ok gave me a 101 error so apparently I need more vcore! How much is too much

What should be the next jump

Is it the offset voltage 0.010+ (just took it to 0.015+)... Another 101 on prime... Up to 0.020+

Or turbo voltage 0.090v


----------



## Lucky 23

You try increasing turbo voltage rather then offset that way you keep a low idle vcore.

You should run P95 for 8+ hours to make sure your OC is stable.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You try increasing turbo voltage rather then offset that way you keep a low idle vcore.
> 
> You should run P95 for 8+ hours to make sure your OC is stable.


So pretty much the offset is the bar for the voltage and turbo core is the roof?

1.36v under full load

Will raise the turbo core from 0.090 to 0.100?


----------



## Gerbacio

Prime461360.png 602k .png file


Higher voltage stable prime! lets try some gaming see if it crashes again!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> So pretty much the offset is the bar for the voltage and turbo core is the roof?
> 
> 1.36v under full load
> 
> Will raise the turbo core from 0.090 to 0.100?


Offset controls your idle and full load. Turbo increase you full load only. Since you dont want to increase your idle from where its currently at you will increase turbo.

How long did you run P95?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Offset controls your idle and full load. Turbo increase you full load only. Since you dont want to increase your idle from where its currently at you will increase turbo.
> 
> How long did you run P95?


1 hour 10 minutes without a error then played 1 hour of battlefield and 30 of wow

i think is stable ....ill drop the vcore and raise the turbo


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 1 hour 10 minutes without a error then played 1 hour of battlefield and 30 of wow
> 
> i think is stable ....ill drop the vcore and raise the turbo


You should run at least 8 hours minimum for it to be considered stable.


----------



## zbomb5610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Zbomb abd gerbacio, we need more information in order to help you:
> Fill out the Rigbuilder at the top right of this page
> Post bios screen shots (all screens) using the "paperclip" method.
> 
> Zbomb - your machine posts but will not boot to windows at any setting? If you reset using clr cmos, be sure to double check your storage configuration achi, raid et.
> 
> 101 is vcore. As lucky asked, we need more information to help.


So I was hoping you were on to something and maybe I was forgetting to set ahci each time but I just checked and it is already on ahci. So that isn't the issue









I filled out the rig builder, sorry I didn't give much info when I posted, was in a rush.

Tried again to get 4.5 to boot at 1.2v which it did, ran p95 for a few minutes but of course when I try to close a few windows it just froze. I had offset voltage at +.005 and turbo boost at + .03

Temps don't go over 70 and I get random freezes and non boots when I mess with the voltages and try between 4.2 and 4.6 ghz.

I just have a feeling it is the mobo. I have gone over each of the setting at least 50 times literallly as I was loading defaults and resetting so many times last night and today.

It just isn't doing what I feel it should be doing.


----------



## Jpmboy

you need to "show you stuff" in your signature.

please post bios screeen shots so we may be able to help

Or... Rma the mobo!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 1 hour 10 minutes without a error then played 1 hour of battlefield and 30 of wow
> 
> i think is stable ....ill drop the vcore and raise the turbo


You're getting very close - it does take time. was the BF3 crash a 101 or 124?

anyway - you're in good hands with Lucky!

remember to save good settings to a bios slot. and overwrite with improvements. also, save a "base clock" configuration that you know is good.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You're getting very close - it does take time. was the BF3 crash a 101 or 124?
> 
> anyway - you're in good hands with Lucky!
> 
> remember to save good settings to a bios slot. and overwrite with improvements. also, save a "base clock" configuration that you know is good.


I have 2 settings a 4.3 which is is beyond proven stable annd what seems to be a stable 4.6 (I played crysis and a extra hour of bf3 last night without errors)

How much can I keep pushing it? 4.7? 4.8? Is there a difference in speed or a noticeable gain ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I have 2 settings a 4.3 which is is beyond proven stable annd what seems to be a stable 4.6 (I played crysis and a extra hour of bf3 last night without errors)
> 
> How much can I keep pushing it? 4.7? 4.8? Is there a difference in speed or a noticeable gain ?


You wont really feel/notice a difference between 46 and 48. But you probably do between 43 and 46? Yes? You limiting factor is cooling. The H80 is good, but not great as you know. I would remount the heatsink with better TIM and see if you can control temps better. Google SkinnyLabs for a good TIM comparison. And mount the 80 blowing out of the case.

Yu can lower CPU LLC to help drop temps, but will have to run stability for a lenght of time consistent with your intended use of the computer. For millisecond stock traders, 24h plus IBT at 90% Ram for 30 min or so. As the OP recommended, 1h p95 is good for a gaming rig, but as you know its not 100% certainty.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You wont really feel/notice a difference between 46 and 48. But you probably do between 43 and 46? Yes? You limiting factor is cooling. The H80 is good, but not great as you know. I would remount the heatsink with better TIM and see if you can control temps better. Google SkinnyLabs for a good TIM comparison. And mount the 80 blowing out of the case.
> 
> Yu can lower CPU LLC to help drop temps, but will have to run stability for a lenght of time consistent with your intended use of the computer. For millisecond stock traders, 24h plus IBT at 90% Ram for 30 min or so. As the OP recommended, 1h p95 is good for a gaming rig, but as you know its not 100% certainty.


ok i lowered the vcore by 5 and raised the turbo by 4 (closest value) seems to be working like a charm

i might try for 4.7 but as it is temps are closing in the 90's under prime stress....so unless i get some better cooling this might be the sweet spot for me

im gonna be dropping some artic silver on it since i already have it here, is a small coat better or drop and let it spread?

i have the 80 blowing out of the case but online it said that blowing into the case is the way to go since air outside is cooler


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah, the corsair site has been saying that... They focus on the H80 performance , obviously not the other components in your case. The h80 is a smooth plate, use 1 rice grain size at center, and pinpoint at each corner. AS 5 is very good, needs several thermal cycles back to room temp to cure properly.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, the corsair site has been saying that... They focus on the H80 performance , obviously not the other components in your case. The h80 is a smooth plate, use 1 rice grain size at center, and pinpoint at each corner. AS 5 is very good, needs several thermal cycles back to room temp to cure properly.


**** prime stress catched a 101 error ... Raised turbo a bit with no luck .... Now I raised offset to 0.030+ so I just went to the next possible number .... If it keeps giving 101 how much more voltage can this take? Should I take it to 4.5?

Full load I am at 1.368v

Crashed again


----------



## Gerbacio

Bioslast3546.BMP 2304k .BMP file


Bioslast35.BMP 2304k .BMP file


Idle35.png 74k .png file


loadv35.png 366k .png file


my new settings to show BIOS and to show the Core Load and non load...

any tips ??? advice???? anything too high???

why did it ran so stable before and now its running unstable?

ok 20 minutes on prime full blast stress......so i guess it looks stable again time to do some gaming (im just afraid to keep raising the voltage)

Prime9520min3546.png 305k .png file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> **** prime stress catched a 101 error ... Raised turbo a bit with no luck .... Now I raised offset to 0.030+ so I just went to the next possible number .... If it keeps giving 101 how much more voltage can this take? Should I take it to 4.5?
> 
> Full load I am at 1.368v
> 
> Crashed again


1.368 is high for p95 at 46x. Pleae repost new bios screen shots.

I thought you had a stable 46? What changed since then?

Edit: whoa, that vcre is way too high for 4.6 GHZ. Lets back down.

Did you save the 46 that was 1h and BF3 stable?

Gotta get on the road for a bit. Lower you offset to 20, and turbo to 90 -100. Set ALL other bios to exactly as described in the guide on page 1. Multi at 46. Run p95 as described in the page 1 guide. I'll be back in about 1h.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Bioslast3546.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> my new settings to show BIOS and to show the Core Load and non load...
> 
> any tips ??? advice???? anything too high???
> 
> why did it ran so stable before and now its running unstable?
> 
> ok 20 minutes on prime full blast stress......so i guess it looks stable again time to do some gaming (im just afraid to keep raising the voltage)
> 
> Prime9520min3546.png 305k .png file


As i said before man you shouldn't be increasing your offset. All your doing is making you CPU idle at a higher vcore then needed.

Also you should really slow down. Ive been overclocking for awhile and i can tell you that 20minutes is not stable. You should really just kick back and let prime95 do its thing because it will be better in the long run.


----------



## Jpmboy

he's at 1.376 for 46x at load on an Ivy. Something is not right. need toi see all current settings.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> he's at 1.376 for 46x at load on an Ivy. Something is not right. need toi see all current settings.


Wow, yea seems to be overvolting it. He had some bios pics at the bottom of the last page w/ a +0.035 offset and +0.098 turbo


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Wow, yea seems to be overvolting it. He had some bios pics at the bottom of the last page w/ a +0.035 offset and +0.098 turbo


Ok toned it down and checked the settings to match on the guide

Dropped vcore to 20 and turbo is on 100 .... Pics incoming


----------



## Gerbacio

load core.png 297k .png file


Idle.png 93k .png file


Bios Settings

130228153229.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130228153239.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130228153246.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130228153257.BMP 2304k .BMP file


there are my settings prime is still on atm


----------



## Jpmboy

let it run. get p95 stable before gaming. no need to raise offset from there.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> let it run. get p95 stable before gaming. no need to raise offset from there.


So I am safe with offset at 20?

Just raise turbo if 101 errors occur? It's at 98 ATM is that safe?

Of any of my voltages or anything is too high I can drop it ... I can spare a few hundred mghz to save my system ... I want my oc to be 24/7 stable and I don't want my processors life to be cut short cause of power to just see a bit higher number


----------



## Gerbacio

30min20v.png 276k .png file


offset 20

turbo 98

load is the same but the idle is lower

should i lower anthing?

btw i gave more rep


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> let it run. get p95 stable before gaming. no need to raise offset from there.


To answer your previous question the reason I up the offset was cause when playing bf3 It kept crashing and blue screens where core errors ... I did prime for a hour without issues thou

I tried my safe oc with 5 on the offset at 4.3 and not a single problem

Had to raise the offset at 4.6 for it to not crash on bf3

Have been running it with 20 and 90 for a bit now ... Gonna take a shower and if its cool np after it ill shoot bf3 and see

What's the average settings for a 4.6 oc?


----------



## Jpmboy

20

Offset should NOT affect BF3 game play. 20 offset is plenty, you could probably get by with 10 (and additional turbo to compensate). But let's start with it as you have it (20). You're not degrading your chip with those volts, not even close. If p95 fails, it's good to know how far it got.. don't sit and watch, just jot down the start time, we can get the time of failure from windows event viewer.

46? what's normal varies for every chip that's why intel encodes the VID... and your board uses it to adjust vcore with frequency. most times, a good OC is well below the VID. MY board sets vcore at 1.44 for 48. I have it at 1.408 for 48.

Unverified data for a 3770K, not your chip:


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 20
> 
> Offset should NOT affect BF3 game play. 20 offset is plenty, you could probably get by with 10 (and additional turbo to compensate). But let's start with it as you have it (20). You're not degrading your chip with those volts, not even close. If p95 fails, it's good to know how far it got.. don't sit and watch, just jot down the start time, we can get the time of failure from windows event viewer.
> 
> 46? what's normal varies for every chip that's why intel encodes the VID... and your board uses it to adjust vcore with frequency. most times, a good OC is well below the VID. MY board sets vcore at 1.44 for 48. I have it at 1.408 for 48.
> 
> Unverified data for a 3770K, not your chip:


well according to that chart im fine still

got a 101 error around 15 minutes with 20 offset and turbo at 98 so i put turbo at 102 or the next value and offset at 20

could i have a bad chip?? those i7 look like they need less to get higher

does me having the Intel hd 4000 activated for a different monitor might affect anything? i have my 7970 on my gaming screen and my hd4000 on my tv


----------



## Jpmboy

theres no reason to increase offset. only touch that to lower it, or if it freezes or bsods while at idle. Using the iGPU should have no effect. Could be a low-bin chip. If 46 is just too tricky, drop back to 45 and you still have a great OC.

Another way to approach this is to switch to fixed mode and slowly work up from about 1.25v until we ID the vcore this cpu needs for 46. Then switch back with more info in hand.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> theres no reason to increase offset. only touch that to lower it, or if it freezes or bsods while at idle. Using the iGPU should have no effect. Could be a low-bin chip. If 46 is just too tricky, drop back to 45 and you still have a great OC.
> 
> Another way to approach this is to switch to fixed mode and slowly work up from about 1.25v until we ID the vcore this cpu needs for 46. Then switch back with more info in hand.


how much turbo do i add per offset lowered??

like if i drop the offset to 10 how much turbo will it need....btw just did a hour of BF3 and 20 of prime with the turbo higher and the offset at 20 it seems perfect.....but if i could drop it more

what do you have for your setting ....+10 offset and 140 turbo?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 30min20v.png 276k .png file
> 
> 
> offset 20
> 
> turbo 98
> 
> load is the same but the idle is lower
> 
> should i lower anthing?
> 
> btw i gave more rep


Your idle is lower but most members running 4.5ghz + are running between 0.950-1.000v at idle. So you could probably run a -0.010 offset but you will have to increase turbo a lot further passed the .098. You can probably at least run +0.005 offset and just increase turbo from there


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your idle is lower but most members running 4.5ghz + are running between 0.950-1.000v at idle. So you could probably run a -0.010 offset but you will have to increase turbo a lot further passed the .098. You can probably at least run +0.005 offset and just increase turbo from there


What's the equivalent 5 per 5

Offset is dropped to 10 how much would I have to raise the turbo


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> What's the equivalent 5 per 5
> 
> Offset is dropped to 10 how much would I have to raise the turbo


Before changing anything, hows 20/100 doing?

In my experience it is not 1:1. Sometimes 10 offset = 15 turbo.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Before changing anything, hows 20/100 doing?
> 
> In my experience it is not 1:1. Sometimes 10 offset = 15 turbo.


30 minutes of prime and over a hour of bf3.... Not a single problem ! It's at +105v turbo and 20 offset

Gonna attempt +10 offset with a117 turbo

I feel like its close !


----------



## Jpmboy

SAVE the 20/105 to a bios slot. Run p95 for an hour at least, more is better!!

Also, dwnload open hardware monitor, it .will show you low and hi vcore over a day of use or idle. Hard to rely on cpuz for idle vcore low volts.
from the guide:


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> SAVE the 20/105 to a bios slot. Run p95 for an hour at least, more is better!!
> 
> Also, dwnload open hardware monitor, it .will show you low and hi vcore over a day of use or idle. Hard to rely on cpuz for idle vcore low volts.
> from the guide:


Done !! Been running prime 20 minutes @ 10 offset and 117 turbo (all this while simultaneously watching you tube videos)

*If it dosnt crash anytime soon should I attempt 5 offload ??? With a higher turbo or is it fine as it is??*

Maybe if it can run stable for all night I could try 4.7 or 4.8??? 10 offset and higher turbo?
Should be fine as long as I don't break 1.45 core and the temps don't get ******ed ... Correct?

editing to add

1hourandcountingprime10offset46.png 357k .png file


so 1 hour and now i got to go so ill leave it on for what likely will be 1 more hour plus

im sure with more core i can do 4.8 or attempt 5.0 but there is no way ill be able to keep it cool at that speed, so this might be as far as i go

i will do the artic silver tonight or tomorrow and see if i can get lower temps!


----------



## Jpmboy

I think your temps are high. 10/117 is okay for 46. make sure it is stable and than you can fine tune things like turbo and CPU PLL to bring the load temps down.

getting better - I hope!

get a copy of open hardware monitor


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think your temps are high. 10/117 is okay for 46. make sure it is stable and than you can fine tune things like turbo and CPU PLL to bring the load temps down.
> 
> getting better - I hope!
> 
> get a copy of open hardware monitor


Will dl when I get home ! By the time I get home prime should be close to 3 hours so if its stable ill work on the pll

Any values I'm looking for in the pll department??

Part of me wants to return the h80i and get a new case and a h100i but I don't really wanna invest too much more at this point. The thing I would wanna do is buy better more quiet fans! Any suggestions?

Also ill put the attic silver tomorrow and that should help a bit


----------



## Jpmboy

If stable, SAVE the settings. If not, open event viewer and check kernel power/thermal to see if the cpu throttled - your temps are at 90oC !! CPU PLL stock is 1.832(?). lower it to 1.791 and run p95 again... go slow and do several stability tests. get a copy of super Pi too.

fans? Cougar are the best - better TIM + higher pressure fans may drop a few degrees.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If stable, SAVE the settings. If not, open event viewer and check kernel power/thermal to see if the cpu throttled - your temps are at 90oC !! CPU PLL stock is 1.832(?). lower it to 1.791 and run p95 again... go slow and do several stability tests. get a copy of super Pi too.
> 
> fans? Cougar are the best - better TIM + higher pressure fans may drop a few degrees.


on it atm...didnt crashed its still running going on 3 hours now

over3hours4.6stable.png 315k .png file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> on it atm...didnt crashed its still running going on 3 hours now
> 
> over3hours4.6stable.png 315k .png file


Excellent. I'm out for the night, its 10:30... time for some quality time with the kids


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> on it atm...didnt crashed its still running going on 3 hours now
> 
> over3hours4.6stable.png 315k .png file


Yea you want to be cautious. Most recommend keeping temps at 90c or under


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea you want to be cautious. Most recommend keeping temps at 90c or under


got a couple of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002

and i havent put the artic silver

...lowered the pll to 1.791 like Jpmboy told me and then did a hour of Prime and multiple hour marathon of Bf3 without a single problem. (temperatures did drop) when gaming i am at 60 degrees and on prime i didnt even touch 90.... should i take it another step down?

thanks alot for the help guys i really appreciate it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Good fans! Use em in push-pull on your h80. Should quiet itdown some. As for lowering pll further, you can try but if its good now run it as is for a few weeks and check event viewer for WHEA errors in a few days. Run sfc /scannow regularly to keep windows clean. Enjoy BF3!

Oh - does it feel faster than before?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good fans! Use em in push-pull on your h80. Should quiet itdown some. As for lowering pll further, you can try but if its good now run it as is for a few weeks and check event viewer for WHEA errors in a few days. Run sfc /scannow regularly to keep windows clean. Enjoy BF3!
> 
> Oh - does it feel faster than before?


bro my old setup (same video card but with a 1055t) gave me a score of 2750 on passmark test....this monster OC'd gives me 5k ..... the only video card that beats me in a benchmark is Nvidias Titan and i smoke AMD and i7's!! memory and SSD destroy everything....funny how a good motherboard and processor make everything else so much faster

i had a MSI Fuzion motherboard with my 1055t and this thing is so much more faster, frame rates more than doubled on some games! its like my processor was bottleneck my video card (which is OC'd too) and more like my whole system.....im happy as a pig in **** atm









the only thing i have noticed is i have like lag with my mouse on windows and its not as responsive as it used to be....keyboard is perfect and so is the rest of my system.....could be usb port or the mouse dying (g500 2 years old)...i guess ill try other USB if not ill try a different one! (its not the mouse and it only happens in windows...games seem to be fine)


----------



## Jpmboy

You BF3'd the mouse...


----------



## Lucidt

I just went through the steps on my system and even at 33x ,0.005V offset and 0.004V turbo boost, the system power cycles 3 time before loading the stock settings and loading windows. I didn't skip any of the steps, any ideas?

Asrock Extreme4 Bios 2.70
i5-3570K
16GBx2400mhz DDR3 modules


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucidt*
> 
> I just went through the steps on my system and even at 33x ,0.005V offset and 0.004V turbo boost, the system power cycles 3 time before loading the stock settings and loading windows. I didn't skip any of the steps, any ideas?
> 
> Asrock Extreme4 Bios 2.70
> i5-3570K
> 16GBx2400mhz DDR3 modules


A triple pump is the boot guard kicking in. assuming you have a working rig with all settings at stock (cpu, ram, gpu). Best to do a manual clr cmos before beginning, set your storage config right and save these working stock settings to a bios slot.
Okay, first make sure all settings, sleep states, LLC, cpu PLL, iPLL are as in the guide on page 1 of this thread.
If yoyr willing, let try to jump ahead a bit: set offset to + 10mV, and turbo to + 20-30 mV. Multi to 44. Pst to bios and write down the bios vcore. Your system may cycle 1 or 2 times this first OC. Exit from bios after posting (no need to save changes as all you did was write down the vcore- right?) and boot to windows.

Run p95 for 5-10 min and write down vcore.

Put your bios, idle and p95 load vcores in this thread. Also, format a usb stick fat 32. Have it in when you post to bios this time, hit F12 for each screen, scroll where necessary. Post the screen shots here using the paperclip method.

Unless there a hardware problem, this is fixable.


----------



## Lucidt

I will give this a try when i get back home.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucidt*
> 
> I just went through the steps on my system and even at 33x ,0.005V offset and 0.004V turbo boost, the system power cycles 3 time before loading the stock settings and loading windows. I didn't skip any of the steps, any ideas?
> 
> Asrock Extreme4 Bios 2.70
> i5-3570K
> 16GBx2400mhz DDR3 modules


i was helped and i will hep you whith whatever i can...so here is my help

post pictures of your bios setting.....insert memory stick and when in BIOS push f12 and it will screenshot it. Come here and post it all

i did the guide and straight up nailed a 43 on the multiplier and it became my most steady setting....now 4600 was the trouble spot....you seem to have some legit cooling!

btw its running like a dream....tuesday i will post the results with the cougar fans and the artic silver


----------



## MikeP1990

Hey guys,

Great guide, has definitely helped me a lot but I'm getting some errors with Prime95 whilst testing.

It's only ever 1 or 2 cores that fail with the following message;

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4. Sometimes these numbers are different.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Jpmboy

need more information. Can you post screen shots of your bios? Are you running p95 as described on pg 1? Ivy will recors WHEA errors sometimes. look in event viewer

Untitled.png 336k .png file


----------



## MikeP1990

Yes I'm using the settings as suggested in the initial guide post.

What sections of the BIOS do you want a screenshot of?


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> Yes I'm using the settings as suggested in the initial guide post.
> 
> What sections of the BIOS do you want a screenshot of?


in the uefi.. tell us yo vcore, cpu pll, multi, c1e , c1 c2 c3 states.. everything. like this here:



i bet the answer is in cpu pll and vcore settings









further, i forgot if it was described in this guide here, check this:
prime>blend>custom.. take 1344 as min and max fft size, allocate 80% or all of yo ram and then run prime again when testing next time, should
spit out errors much faster if there are some.

edit
with my asrock it was insane, i had better settings when i set the multi by core


----------



## Jpmboy

You know the F12 usb key tthing - yes? fat 32 format, boot with the key in. hit F12 to drop a shot to teh key. post here with the PAPERCLIP method.

best to just do every screen and scroll where necessary


----------



## Jpmboy

actually for p95 use a lower fft set. 8-1792. ram at 50% of total, 5 min per FFT


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually for p95 use a lower fft set. 8-1792. ram at 50% of total, 5 min per FFT


cab you explain it better why and where ur info is from?


----------



## Jpmboy

see the Guide on page 1 of this thread.

Capture.JPG 118k .JPG file


Or - small FFT (in place) I use these and IBT. Once you tune in on 1h CPU overclock stability, system stability can be tested better (for muckh longer) with a wide FFT range.

In reality - testing needs to be tailored for the intended use of the system. For microsecond traders, folders, miners - 24-40h p95 blend. Gaming - a few hours and some IBT (std - extreme). Even with 24h stability, i had a system throw errors 2 days into a chemical calculation. (may actually have been a page-fault, and not CPU/FPU/Ram).


----------



## MikeP1990

CPU is 3770K and Board is Asrock Z77 PRO3
----

VCore - +0.20v
CPU PLL - 1.832v
Multiplier - 45
c1e - Auto
c1-3 - Disabled


----------



## MikeP1990

Here's screenshots taken of each relevant section.


----------



## Jpmboy

Thanks. You should probably switch o a tirbo profile... Eg, 10mV in offset and 20-30mV or slightly more in turbo. Your other settings look great. Try this and please post back with p95 vcore and idle vcore.

On my phone atm. Catching a breather on morning run. Will be back in about an hour.

If p95 fails, add a touch more turbo. Watch your temps. Stay less than 85oC


----------



## MikeP1990

Can you tell me which specific options to change? I don't quite understand.

This is my first proper overclock attempt.

Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

okay - understood.

on your 1st screen shot, change additional turbo voltage to 30mV (0.030V). on your 2nd screen shot, change Offset to 0.010v (10 mV). Restart. boot to windows. open cpuZ and record the idle volts once windows is finished loading. the run p95 with the parameters i showed above and record vcore while under load. this will change as p95 processes different extents of teh FFTs. if it fails in ANY way. reboot to bios, increase TURBO (not offset) by one notch and rerun p95. repaet until not errors for at least 20min. (eacxh time record vcore at idle and load). when it's stable for 20 min, post a screen shot with p95 running and cpuz showing load volts AND coretemp with temps showing during load. ("prnt scrn" - paste into Paint, save as a png, post using the PAPERCLIP method in this forum).

once we get this stable, we can tune and lower offset and some other parameters. what OC are you shooting for?

your chip, board and cooling should easily do 46-47x.

(plz excuse the typos)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> Here's screenshots taken of each relevant section.


What is your idle vcore displayed in CPU-z when the multi is at 16?

In bios change C1e to enabled instead of auto. Also set your ram to the correct voltage instead of auto.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Almost to 5Ghz








http://valid.canardpc.com/2715917

Temps are 70C load 29C idle


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Almost to 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2715917
> 
> Temps are 70C load 29C idle


Fill out your rigbuilder and add to your sig. post your settings (may help others with the same chip)


----------



## MikeP1990

I've just made the changes you mentioned, had to set the turbo voltage to 0.031V because 0.030V wasn't available.

If I'm correct, here are the results of the voltages;

1.6Ghz - 0.904v (Fluctuates a bit)
4.5Ghz - 1.224v (P95 Running)

I'll report back after 30 minutes with any errors or success!


----------



## Jpmboy

That looks good. What temperatures are you seeing? Also, as Lucky noted above, what memory do you have in there? We should set it to 1600. Probably XMP 1. Open a second cpuz and show the memory ID page. What is the spd and xmp?


----------



## Zeek

This new chip is a lot better than both of my old ones. Old chip did 4.6ghz with 1.345v while this new one does 4.6ghz with 1.24







Will probably be delliding it tomorrow too


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> I've just made the changes you mentioned, had to set the turbo voltage to 0.031V because 0.030V wasn't available.
> 
> If I'm correct, here are the results of the voltages;
> 
> 1.6Ghz - 0.904v (Fluctuates a bit)
> 4.5Ghz - 1.224v (P95 Running)
> 
> I'll report back after 30 minutes with any errors or success!


Is that w/ a +0.010 offset?


----------



## MikeP1990

Here is a memory (CPU-Z) screenshot;

Untitled.jpg 54k .jpg file


Temperatures are about 50-70C - No P95 failures yet after 20ish minutes of testing;

Untitled.jpg 735k .jpg file


Sorry for the oversized image... 2 screens and can't crop the second screen for some reason.


----------



## MikeP1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Is that w/ a +0.010 offset?


Yes it is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Okay, let it run.


----------



## MikeP1990

Still running after about 30 minutes of testing. One thing to note though is my mouse gets a bit jerky at times and I notice the Power: in watts goes nuts at times like sometimes up to 800+ watts <- this is on the CoreTemp screen.

Strange how my temperatures fluctuate between 50-70C...

Can you provide more info on the RAM settings I need? Can't provide screenshots of the BIOS right now because this test is running so maybe after.

Thanks so much for your time, if your on Skype, PM me your nick.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Jpmboy

OKay - lets stop p95 and get trhe ram set right

download a copy of this:

http://openhardwaremonitor.org/

sorry m8, not on skype


----------



## Jpmboy

Then - post to bios and click this:

Capture1.JPG 111k .JPG file


load "XMP 1" then exit saving settings (dont forget you can save settings to a bios slot and overwtite them as you fine tune

by the way - what memory DO yopu have??

... looks like a reasonable chip... should do 46 easy. basically, from this point forward, each 100MHz will cost 40-50 mV more in turbo mode. No need to change Offset at all, only Turbo volts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Is that w/ a +0.010 offset?


yaeh - check his VID at 45x. 1.2

makes me want to upgrade to a 3770K


----------



## MikeP1990

130303202443.jpg 183k .jpg file


130303202459.jpg 190k .jpg file


130303202523.jpg 178k .jpg file


Here's the screenshots of the DRAM section and configuration area.

P95 ran perfectly for around 40 or so minutes with no errors, just occasional jerkyness...

Memory is standard desktop 4GB modules in a dual channel setup of 8GB - DDR3-1333.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## MikeP1990

I see many people mentioning these XMP options but I've never seen them in my BIOS...


----------



## Jpmboy

on the first screen, click dram reference clock - what does it show as options?

Again - exactly what mem do you have?

XMP is under these buttons: ??

Capture3.JPG 115k .JPG file


*oops - my bad - if you have DDR#-1333 - we can back out of the dram thing, and get back to OC*


----------



## Jpmboy

dont know your budget, but a set of 1600 will help your rig.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231568

or the hyperX. your board will do 2133


----------



## MikeP1990

OK, well under DRAM Reference Clock I have;

Auto
100Mhz
133Mhz

The second one has all the frequencies i.e. 1333 and so on.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yaeh - check his VID at 45x. 1.2
> 
> makes me want to upgrade to a 3770K


Serious thats awesome


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> OK, well under DRAM Reference Clock I have;
> 
> Auto
> 100Mhz
> 133Mhz
> 
> The second one has all the frequencies i.e. 1333 and so on.


okay - leave it at 1333 - back to OC


----------



## MikeP1990

I'll probably get that. I heard that Corsair is better on the memory awards on this forum?

I can get the 8GB version, should I get a single DIMM or 2 DIMMs?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> OK, well under DRAM Reference Clock I have;
> 
> Auto
> 100Mhz
> 133Mhz
> 
> The second one has all the frequencies i.e. 1333 and so on.


As jpmboy said, if your ram is 1333 then your fine. The boards default to 1333 so if you were running 1600mhz or higher this would need to be changed. Your idle vcore is great so you shouldnt have to touch offset from this point on, if P95 fails such as BSOD or a worker stops then try increasing turbo


----------



## Jpmboy

these are great:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231571

i have these at 2133 (but CAS 11... the gskill are cas 9 which is quicker):

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104329


----------



## MikeP1990

OK great, thanks so much guys!

How should I continue with the OC?


----------



## Lucky 23

You can run P95 on custom blend and see if it fails. If it does then usually your full load vcore is too low so you will need to increase this by increasing Turbo


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You can run P95 on custom blend and see if it fails. If it does then usually your full load vcore is too low so you will need to increase this by increasing Turbo



















once you get 45, you should look at 46 to see what vcore it takes. you cooler is up to the task.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> OK great, thanks so much guys!
> 
> How should I continue with the OC?


EDIT:

Looking at the screenshots on the top of the last page. You still need to set the correct Ram voltage. Also you can try selecting XMP profile instead of auto. Its right above where its sasy DDR3-1333. I think JPMboy already mentioned this though


----------



## Zeek

Did some quick test with new chip. Did p95 for two hours but forgot to screen :c Once I delid tommorow I'll do some longer P95 runs










Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Jpmboy

nice. one thing I notice, is that at the exact same ibt setting my 2700 at 46 only does 100 gflops. theyu say the 3770 is a little faster - and it is!

Zeek - one way to save pages in the thread is to post the screen shots using the "paperclip" method. This way, a lot of picts can be shared.


----------



## MikeP1990

So from now on I just keep testing out different multipliers and turbo vcore?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> So from now on I just keep testing out different multipliers and turbo vcore?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


first, pick a target multiplier. 45 or 46 is good. and let's get that 24/7 with no WHEA errors or anything. one thing for sure, if you've had a few bsods keep these commands handy:

sfc /scannow

and

findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt

the first will repair (as best it can be done) any windows kernel corruption
trhe second will search the CBS log for any it could not repair.

let us know how you do... i've been browzing newegg .. the asrock extreme 9 and a 3770K is calling!


----------



## Lucky 23

Just set your multiplier at 45 or higher and leave the offset at +0.010 so you can maintain that low idle vcore. I can remember what your turbo is currently set at but just run P95, if it fails then increase turbo. You can post up here for more info as you go along.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> let us know how you do... i've been browzing newegg .. the asrock extreme 9 and a 3770K is calling!


Microcenter had a crazy deal where you get the ASrock extreme 4 for $70 w/ the purchase of a 3570k or 3770k IIRC. Really good deal for that specific board


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Microcenter had a crazy deal where you get the ASrock extreme 4 for $70 w/ the purchase of a 3570k or 3770k IIRC. Really good deal for that specific board


3770K is $100 cheaper at MC than NewEgg!! WTH?

the E4 is very nice. I think I'd go for 2 pcie3x16 slots at this point. MC is about 1h away... have to stop in this week.


----------



## Zeek

The mobo deal was only with the i3 and i5, but I just talked to the manager and he gave it to me with the i7. Then the cashier messed up so I got my E4 for 90 and my i7 for 190


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3770K is $100 cheaper at MC than NewEgg!! WTH?
> 
> the E4 is very nice. I think I'd go for 2 pcie3x16 slots at this point. MC is about 1h away... have to stop in this week.


I would get an extreme6 over an extreme4 10 out of 10 times. The VRM quality is night and day (DPAK vs. POWERPAK) with all the rest exactly the same. Its a no brainer if you are overclocking to go with the extreme6 for $20 more.

Look it up here: http://sinhardware.com/images/vrm.jpg


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I would get an extreme6 over an extreme4 10 out of 10 times. The VRM quality is night and day (DPAK vs. POWERPAK) with all the rest exactly the same. Its a no brainer if you are overclocking to go with the extreme6 for $20 more.
> 
> Look it up here: http://sinhardware.com/images/vrm.jpg


yeah thanks! - the E9 does 2x 16 pcie 3... what about the VRM and phaseing fcor the E9?

I have Sin's table only x79 E9?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I would get an extreme6 over an extreme4 10 out of 10 times. The VRM quality is night and day (DPAK vs. POWERPAK) with all the rest exactly the same. Its a no brainer if you are overclocking to go with the extreme6 for $20 more.
> 
> Look it up here: http://sinhardware.com/images/vrm.jpg


Well of course, I was just talking about the deal microcenter had where its $70 compared to $130 regular price


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3770K is $100 cheaper at MC than NewEgg!! WTH?
> 
> the E4 is very nice. I think I'd go for 2 pcie3x16 slots at this point. MC is about 1h away... have to stop in this week.


Yep microcenter has the best deal on CPU's and their CPU/motherboard combo deals are great since its usually $50 off what ever motherboard you choose.


----------



## Gerbacio

stable as a rock at 4.6 but today i ran prime again to check on temps since my house felt super warm

broke 100 degrees !!! ***

took the OC back to 4.3 where the offset is 5+ and the turbo is like 17 (alot lower) . My cougar fans get here on Tuesday so i went ahead and opened the case to use the artic silver and to my surprise two of the H80i screw's where a bit loose and the thermal paste that came with it was almost completely dissipated! i think one of the cores broke 105! i decided to check cause when running prime and watching a video the comp felt like it was lagging a bit and to my surprise the temps got that high. I think it was lowering the speed to keep it from breaking!

i think i put a bit too much thermal paste .....could that cause a future problem???

i put the screws back tight and made sure before i put the artic everything was clean from the old thermal crap it had!

im doing 4.3 until i feel its back on cool temps and the cougars get here....4.6 was SUPER stable played for the past two days hours of battlefield 3 and did random 2-3 hour prime runs just to make sure. Temps where not cool thou!

why do i need 5+ and 17 for 4.3 and for 4.6 i need +10 and over 100 turbo?

i disabled the intel hd 4000! will that help with temps or need of voltage?


----------



## MikeP1990

I have an interesting discovery...

I raised my multi to 4.7 and the turbo vcore to 0.039v. I booted and Prime95 kept failing and then other services/applications failed and I got a BSOD. I checked the list on this guide and it means increase vcore. Right now, I'm back to 4.5 at the aforementioned settings;

*Current*

Multi - 45
Turbo vCore - 0.031v
CPU vCore - 0.010v

*Attempted*

Multi - 47
Turbo vCore - 0.039v
CPU vCore - 0.010v

Temperatures were 50-70c still and vCore on CPU-Z fluctuated around 1.24v.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> stable as a rock at 4.6 but today i ran prime again to check on temps since my house felt super warm
> 
> broke 100 degrees !!! ***
> 
> took the OC back to 4.3 where the offset is 5+ and the turbo is like 17 (alot lower) . My cougar fans get here on Tuesday so i went ahead and opened the case to use the artic silver and to my surprise two of the H80i screw's where a bit loose and the thermal paste that came with it was almost completely dissipated! i think one of the cores broke 105! i decided to check cause when running prime and watching a video the comp felt like it was lagging a bit and to my surprise the temps got that high. I think it was lowering the speed to keep it from breaking!
> 
> i think i put a bit too much thermal paste .....could that cause a future problem???
> 
> i put the screws back tight and made sure before i put the artic everything was clean from the old thermal crap it had!
> 
> im doing 4.3 until i feel its back on cool temps and the cougars get here....4.6 was SUPER stable played for the past two days hours of battlefield 3 and did random 2-3 hour prime runs just to make sure. Temps where not cool thou!
> 
> why do i need 5+ and 17 for 4.3 and for 4.6 i need +10 and over 100 turbo?
> 
> i disabled the intel hd 4000! will that help with temps or need of voltage?


too much paste and/or mount "quality" can really raise temps.. For AS5 you really need only a grain of rice. spread it a little with a credit card and that's all. we tend to think more is better, but with TIM it's just not true. I'd pull it, claen and remount with very little TIM.

Also - AS5 REQUIRES 200h of curing (cycles back to RT and then reheat). It's not a first chioce in paste.

your H80 should be able to control 46 if your volts are not over the top and not overvolting the cpu (which = heat)

*43 to 46 is a 300MHz incxrease in frequency - may need as much as 120mV*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> I have an interesting discovery...
> 
> I raised my multi to 4.7 and the turbo vcore to 0.039v. I booted and Prime95 kept failing and then other services/applications failed and I got a BSOD. I checked the list on this guide and it means increase vcore. Right now, I'm back to 4.5 at the aforementioned settings;
> 
> *Current*
> 
> Multi - 45
> Turbo vCore - 0.031v
> CPU vCore - 0.010v
> 
> *Attempted*
> 
> Multi - 47
> Turbo vCore - 0.039v
> CPU vCore - 0.010v
> 
> Temperatures were 50-70c still and vCore on CPU-Z fluctuated around 1.24v.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks.


I assume you mean 45 @ 31mV turbo and 10mV offset? your 47 was then only *4mV* (not 40mV) increase - so to me its only suprining it booted! doubtful it's enough for 4700 - but if it is... want to sell the chip?









Once you have a good 45. going to 47 will require a significant increase in aditional TURBO volts. In general (and only a generalization) each 100MHz (eg 4.5 to 4.6) will require something in the neighborhood of 40mV. So jumping 200MHz is ~ 80 (as a start/guess). Each chip is different, some need more, others need less.

If 45 is several houirs stable in p95 with those settings (save em to bios slot) and incerase multi to 46, and increase "Additional Turbo Volts" (ATV) to >= 70mV (40mV. 0.040 higher) than they were @45

Incore temp - what is teh VID for 4500MHz when p95 is running?


----------



## MikeP1990

Running a Prime95 until morning now on my "Current" settings.

VID in CoreTemp is 1.2710v.

When you say 40mV and 70mV, I'm guessing you mean the closest settings to 0.040v and 0.070v?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> Running a Prime95 until morning now on my "Current" settings.
> 
> VID in CoreTemp is 1.2710v.
> 
> When you say 40mV and 70mV, I'm guessing you mean the closest settings to 0.040v and 0.070v?


exactly - we can only use what the bios has in the dropdown list.

that VID is for what multiplier while running p95?

what's "Current"


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> too much paste and/or mount "quality" can really raise temps.. For AS5 you really need only a grain of rice. spread it a little with a credit card and that's all. we tend to think more is better, but with TIM it's just not true. I'd pull it, claen and remount with very little TIM.
> 
> Also - AS5 REQUIRES 200h of curing (cycles back to RT and then reheat). It's not a first chioce in paste.
> 
> your H80 should be able to control 46 if your volts are not over the top and not overvolting the cpu (which = heat)
> 
> *43 to 46 is a 300MHz incxrease in frequency - may need as much as 120mV*


Ok redid it and the temps dropped drastically probably cause I put way too much as5 and the screws were not 100% sitting !

Haven't broke 90 on p95 @4.6 full blast stress test..... Average is high 70's low 80's

I assume the temps will drop more when as5 curates .... Also I can't run these fans on anything but balanced or it feels like I have a 747 on my room! The cougars push more air then these on max and sound more quiet than these on quiet mode!

So I'm looking forward to that !

If the cougars drop the temp to mid 80s ill aim for 4.8 (I can boot on it but I'm afraid I'm gonna fry the processor)


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah thanks! - the E9 does 2x 16 pcie 3... what about the VRM and phaseing fcor the E9?
> 
> I have Sin's table only x79 E9?


I would only expect the e9 to be better since the 4way sli boards usually bring great overclocking and higher end component. But yeah its not on that list.


----------



## Jpmboy

hopefully this lust will pass... when do you think ivy-e may lanuch?


----------



## Jpmboy

Gerbacio - AS5 cures best when the heatsink can cool to RT, then warm up... and repeat. Just shut down now and then!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gerbacio - AS5 cures best when the heatsink can cool to RT, then warm up... and repeat. Just shut down now and then!


Will do I just ran prime for 1 hour and 30 minutes @4.6 got a 0x50 error when I opened Firefox and was using paint lol

Could it have been cause I opened so much **** that my computer ran over the 8gb of ram?

All the settings are on default values for ram on the motherboard (it's the first time ever I see this error)

P.S. didn't broke 100 under load ... Got to 98 Max and high 70's on the average


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Will do I just ran prime for 1 hour and 30 minutes @4.6 got a 0x50 error when I opened Firefox and was using paint lol
> 
> Could it have been cause I opened so much **** that my computer ran over the 8gb of ram?
> 
> All the settings are on default values for ram on the motherboard (it's the first time ever I see this error)
> 
> P.S. didn't broke 100 under load ... Got to 98 Max and high 70's on the average


0x50 is usually memory. exactly what mem are you using? how many sticks and what size? post your mem bios, or load the 1600 XMP - manually enter the required volts from the product spec sheet and try again.

did you run MemTest when you first put the sticks in?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Will do I just ran prime for 1 hour and 30 minutes @4.6 got a 0x50 error when I opened Firefox and was using paint lol
> 
> Could it have been cause I opened so much **** that my computer ran over the 8gb of ram?
> 
> All the settings are on default values for ram on the motherboard (it's the first time ever I see this error)
> 
> P.S. didn't broke 100 under load ... Got to 98 Max and high 70's on the average


If your ram is on default settings then select XMP profile, set what speed your ram is running at and select the correct voltage. You can also enter your timings manually if you want instead of XMP.

If you have never ran memtest then you should at some point.


----------



## MikeP1990

Current stands for my settings mentioned above in the Current bold section...

The voltage I gave is whilst P95 was running.

I've been running P95 for over 12 hours now with no errors at all.

Multi - 45
vCore Offset - 0.010v
Turbo vCore - 0.031v

Going to a multi of 46, should I raise the Turbo vCore to something close to 0.070v?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## MikeP1990

I'm running P95 on the following right now;

Multi - 46
Offset vCore - 0.010v
Turbo vCore - 0.051v

VID/vCore Idle - 0.900 - 1.28 @ 1.6Ghz

VID/vCore P95 - 1.2910v/1.232v @ 4.6Ghz

Temperatures are 20-35 Idle and 60-75c P95.

Running a test on this throughout today. Should I leave the turbo where it is or raise/lower it?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## MikeP1990

I take that back, temperatures have moved down to 50c under full load @ 4.6Ghz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Lets see. The vcore looks low, but the VID you posted earlier was low too. So you may have a star chip there. If it fails p95 up Turbo by 1 to 2 notches ( depending on whether it fails fast, or hours later, or just a worker error.

Lookin good!


----------



## shibby303

Hi, I have the Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen 3. I can't get my all core higher than 37. If I set it higher it just resets itself to 37 and I have to click one of the other options and click all core again to change it again. I had it at 4.6 GHz for a while when I first got it. Temps were good in prime95 and my vcore was lower than average. One day I turned the computer on and it would just keep turning on and off like a boot loop. No bios screen or anything. I had to push the reset CMOS button on the back. Since then its done the 37 all core thing. If I use the turbo 50 option it sets the all core to 48 and it stays but upon saving and exiting, it does the boot loop thing again until I reset the CMOS. Any ideas?


----------



## Jpmboy

The on-board OC settings are not good. Dont use em. Manuf just overvolt the chips to ensure stability.

Have you gone back to pgae 1 of this thread to begin the process again? With ALL the settings described in the Guide?


----------



## MikeP1990

It's been running for a little over an hour now without any errors. One thing I have noticed a couple times though is it fails to find all the logical CPU's i.e. HyperThreads. Is that a problem with my configuration or a problem with P95?


----------



## shibby303

Yes I've done everything step by step and the all core just sets itself to 37 as soon as I change it. I have a 2500k if it matters.

and yes I know the onboard settings are not good. It's the only way I can get the all core to stick higher than 37. A bios update didn't change anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> It's been running for a little over an hour now without any errors. One thing I have noticed a couple times though is it fails to find all the logical CPU's i.e. HyperThreads. Is that a problem with my configuration or a problem with P95?


Is it running 8 threads or only 4?


----------



## MikeP1990

It's still showing 8 threads even after giving that "warning", if that's what it is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shibby303*
> 
> Yes I've done everything step by step and the all core just sets itself to 37 as soon as I change it. I have a 2500k if it matters.
> 
> and yes I know the onboard settings are not good. It's the only way I can get the all core to stick higher than 37. A bios update didn't change anything.


Okay, please fill out your rig specifics in rigbuilder and add it to you sig. Format a usb key fat 32, put it in and repost to bios. On each screen hit F12 and scroll where needed to show all parameters. Open the dram setting to. Screenshots wil be on the key. Post all the shots here using the PAPERCLIP method. Let's see if we can find whats wrong.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> It's still showing 8 threads even after giving that "warning", if that's what it is.


No worries, as long as all threads are loaded (working) it should be fine. Hve you lookedin event viewer fir WHEA errors?


----------



## MikeP1990

Yes, there are a couple between now and when I started the current P95 testing which was about 1.5 hours ago;

A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Internal parity error
Processor ID: 7

The details view of this entry contains further information.


----------



## shibby303

I loaded the preset 4.4ghz settings and changed everything according to the guide and didn't touch the all core cause it will just reset to 37. Everything seems to have stuck this time and no boot loops. Any idea on the 37 all core thing?


----------



## Jpmboy

Okay, stop p95. Clear the whea log. Add one or two notches of turbo and restart p95. Need to get rid of the whea errors. They are insidious little pests


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shibby303*
> 
> I loaded the preset 4.4ghz settings and changed everything according to the guide and didn't touch the all core cause it will just reset to 37. Everything seems to have stuck this time and no boot loops. Any idea on the 37 all core thing?


Bios setting were fkd. The preset is fixed kr offset? I have never used em.


----------



## Jpmboy

Mike - if there were a bunch of WHEA errors (not "information" but real uncorrectable hardware errors). At some point, In a command prompt type:

Sfc /scannow and hit return


----------



## shibby303

Hmm I tried prime 95 and checked cpuz and it says its still at 3.4 GHz even though the bios says 4.4


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shibby303*
> 
> Hmm I tried prime 95 and checked cpuz and it says its still at 3.4 GHz even though the bios says 4.4


Cant help you if you do not post information.


----------



## MikeP1990

OK, raised the turbo vCore to 0.055v (one notch up) and have started P95 etc again. No WHEA errors to report right now.

*CoreTemp @ 4.6Ghz*

VID: 1.2960v

*CPU-Z @ 4.6Ghz*

Core Voltage: 1.248

*Overall @ 4.6Ghz*

Multi - 46
Turbo vCore - 0.055v
Offset vCore - 0.010v

*Temperatures*

50-75c - Mostly they sit at 55c throughout the test but do raise to 70c +/- occasionally.


----------



## shibby303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cant help you if you do not post information.


Not sure what information you need that I haven't already given but I screenshotted all the settings so hopefully that will clear everything up information wise. Here is the imgur gallery link: http://imgur.com/a/inkJ2

Notice in the last picture, the all core is 37. It sets itself to 37 once I even click it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shibby303*
> 
> Not sure what information you need that I haven't already given but I screenshotted all the settings so hopefully that will clear everything up information wise. Here is the imgur gallery link: http://imgur.com/a/inkJ2
> 
> Notice in the last picture, the all core is 37. It sets itself to 37 once I even click it.


Okay - disable Load Optimized cpu oc settings, the bios is posting with mixed settings. Its okay to use these to get an idea of vcore, but you really should enter all parameters manually and disable ALL automatic OC stuff. When you disable AutoOC, do you have access to the multiplier now?

Increase your power limits as per the guide,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> OK, raised the turbo vCore to 0.055v (one notch up) and have started P95 etc again. No WHEA errors to report right now.
> 
> *CoreTemp @ 4.6Ghz*
> 
> VID: 1.2960v
> 
> *CPU-Z @ 4.6Ghz*
> 
> Core Voltage: 1.248
> 
> *Overall @ 4.6Ghz*
> 
> Multi - 46
> Turbo vCore - 0.055v
> Offset vCore - 0.010v
> 
> *Temperatures*
> 
> 50-75c - Mostly they sit at 55c throughout the test but do raise to 70c +/- occasionally.


Let it run. If any p95 errors come up, just increase turbo one notch and i bet you're good to go. If you like, we can fine tune further, lowering CPU PLL one notch will drop temps a few degrees. Are you considering 1600 or 2133 memory?


----------



## shibby303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay - disable Load Optimized cpu oc settings, the bios is posting with mixed settings. Its okay to use these to get an idea of vcore, but you really should enter all parameters manually and disable ALL automatic OC stuff. When you disable AutoOC, do you have access to the multiplier now?
> 
> Increase your power limits as per the guide,


I had all this to begin with. The only reason I have the Load Optimized CPU OC settings where it is, is because it's the only way I can get the multiplier higher than 37. By setting everything manually with the optimized setting disabled like you suggest, I do not have the ability to change the multiplier past 37. If i make it 38, it changes to 37 as soon as I hit enter, etc.

When I boot with the settings in the screenshots, the CPU appears to just be running at the stock speed regardless of the settings in the bios. At this time I am running the default settings on everything as I cannot go past 3.7ghz no matter what I do.

EDIT: I set everything manually with all optimized settings off. I have the multiplier at 37 because that's what I'm stuck with. I save and exit, then boot up. I start Prime 95 and check CPUz. CPUz says i'm at 3.4GHz even though the settings are for 3.7GHz.


----------



## MikeP1990

I'm considering getting those 1600 RipJaws you suggested. Found a pair of 4GB sticks on Ebay for like £40 ($60ish).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shibby303*
> 
> I had all this to begin with. The only reason I have the Load Optimized CPU OC settings where it is, is because it's the only way I can get the multiplier higher than 37. By setting everything manually with the optimized setting disabled like you suggest, I do not have the ability to change the multiplier past 37. If i make it 38, it changes to 37 as soon as I hit enter, etc.
> 
> When I boot with the settings in the screenshots, the CPU appears to just be running at the stock speed regardless of the settings in the bios.


If you have the patience, lets try something. Hit the clr cmos button. Post and set your storage and boot priorities. Save these settings to a bios slot. "Exit Saving Settings". Repost, do not load any manufacturer OC settings. Set parameters (offset mode, c states, power limits, set multi to 45, add +0.010 to offset, add 0.005 (5 to 10 mV, your call). Save these to another bios screen slot. Repost to bios (not to windows). What is the setting on the first page of bios that pops up?


----------



## MikeP1990

Just got this in the event viewer;

A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Internal parity error
Processor ID: 7

The details view of this entry contains further information.

It's a warning with a yellow exclamation.

EDIT -- No errors in P95 though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> I'm considering getting those 1600 RipJaws you suggested. Found a pair of 4GB sticks on Ebay for like £40 ($60ish).


Should be good. I just sold 4x4G 1600 gskill sticks on ebay for $70.


----------



## chefproject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> Just got this in the event viewer;
> 
> A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
> Error Type: Internal parity error
> Processor ID: 7
> 
> The details view of this entry contains further information.
> 
> It's a warning with a yellow exclamation.
> 
> EDIT -- No errors in P95 though.


Then your system is still not stable enough up the turbo one notch and try again


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> Just got this in the event viewer;
> 
> A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
> Error Type: Internal parity error
> Processor ID: 7
> 
> The details view of this entry contains further information.
> 
> It's a warning with a yellow exclamation.
> 
> EDIT -- No errors in P95 though.


If p95 progresses wit this error a bsod124can show up. I'd add one more notch of turboand see if the whea errors resolve. Otherwise, we have to tweak other settings.

Edit: oops. Someone already responded.


----------



## Jpmboy

Shibby - what is the bios cpu frequency on that first page. Forget cpuz for now.


----------



## shibby303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you have the patience, lets try something. Hit the clr cmos button. Post and set your storage and boot priorities. Save these settings to a bios slot. "Exit Saving Settings". Repost, do not load any manufacturer OC settings. Set parameters (offset mode, c states, power limits, set multi to 45, add +0.010 to offset, add 0.005 (5 to 10 mV, your call). Save these to another bios screen slot. Repost to bios (not to windows). What is the setting on the first page of bios that pops up?


Okay. Followed your instructions but it won't let me set the multiplier to 45. Starting to think my board is defective.


----------



## Jpmboy

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shibby303*
> 
> Okay. Followed your instructions but it won't let me set the multiplier to 45. Starting to think my board is defective.


Did this start recently? Or Following a bios update? Just fyi, when updating bios, best to set everything to stock before.

Bummer if the board broke! But before going to warranty, you can try a fresh bios flash.


----------



## shibby303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did this start recently? Or Following a bios update? Just fyi, when updating bios, best to set everything to stock before.
> 
> Bummer if the board broke! But before going to warranty, you can try a fresh bios flash.


it was happening before a BIOS update and after. I think its the board.


----------



## MikeP1990

I've only had 1 error out of 2 or so hours of testing, do I still need to update the turbo voltage?


----------



## MikeP1990

I've setup a warning message for it now per the post you provided.


----------



## MikeP1990

OK, raised the turbo vCore to 0.059v (one notch up) and have started P95 etc again. No WHEA errors to report right now.

CoreTemp @ 4.6Ghz

VID: 1.3010v

CPU-Z @ 4.6Ghz

Core Voltage: 1.248

Overall @ 4.6Ghz

Multi - 46
Turbo vCore - 0.059v
Offset vCore - 0.010v

Temperatures

50-75c - Mostly they sit at 55c throughout the test but do raise to 70c +/- occasionally.


----------



## Jpmboy

This is a very reasonable vcore for 46x, but still seems low. If this is really stable, your chip will do [email protected]< 1.3? Wow! Let p95 run for awhile... Looks like you got the hang of it.









Your last error was a "correctable" but will slow the cpu up considerably backlogging interrupts and DPCs.... Those uncorrectable errors are a serious problem sometimes leading to 124 bug traps (bsod) that can be a challenge to trouble shoot. It's related to Ivy architecture.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shibby303*
> 
> it was happening before a BIOS update and after. I think its the board.


Damn. We feel the pain.


----------



## chefproject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> OK, raised the turbo vCore to 0.059v (one notch up) and have started P95 etc again. No WHEA errors to report right now.
> 
> CoreTemp @ 4.6Ghz
> 
> VID: 1.3010v
> 
> CPU-Z @ 4.6Ghz
> 
> Core Voltage: 1.248
> 
> Overall @ 4.6Ghz
> 
> Multi - 46
> Turbo vCore - 0.059v
> Offset vCore - 0.010v
> 
> Temperatures
> 
> 50-75c - Mostly they sit at 55c throughout the test but do raise to 70c +/- occasionally.


Looking good so far nice low voltage you got there you could try to go to 5 GhZ later on
Greetings and regards Chef

PS looks a bit like my chip


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> OK, raised the turbo vCore to 0.059v (one notch up) and have started P95 etc again. No WHEA errors to report right now.
> 
> CoreTemp @ 4.6Ghz
> 
> VID: 1.3010v
> 
> CPU-Z @ 4.6Ghz
> 
> Core Voltage: 1.248
> 
> Overall @ 4.6Ghz
> 
> Multi - 46
> Turbo vCore - 0.059v
> Offset vCore - 0.010v
> 
> Temperatures
> 
> 50-75c - Mostly they sit at 55c throughout the test but do raise to 70c +/- occasionally.


Good job man. As said before your full load vcore still might be a little low so you still might need to increase turbo but looking good so far


----------



## MikeP1990

2 hours now with no WHEA errors or P95 errors.

Voltages are still the same and temperatures are stable.

What's next?


----------



## Lucky 23

Just let it run, see if you can hit 8+ hours stable


----------



## Jpmboy

As Lucky said, you can run with these settings. ...or move on to a higher multiplier. Just keep an eye on the temps and stay under 90oC. If you choose to go to 47x, you may need to Enable internal PLL (diff from CPU PLL). Sometimes with iPLL disabled a cold boot will hang... But a restart will be okay. It's pretty empirical, just need to tweak and test.

If 46 is your target, run p95 8-24h. Try an IBT "standard " rrun to push the temps and watts waaaay up!


----------



## MikeP1990

Well my overall goal is to achieve the highest possible stable overclock but 4.6 is good enough at the moment I guess







.

Thanks so much for all your help. If I decide to go higher, I'll post again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Enjoy!!


----------



## BenchAndGames

I have one thing, I do not understand very well.

I'm testing the stability of a i7 [email protected] GHz, and when it seems that is not stable, Prime95 stop working ( without cores fails/bsod ). What I find strange is that I have BSOD's, rarely gave me BSOD with the codes to raise the Vcore.

So really I have to be guided by the Prime95 stops working, and then go up one more unit of Vcore.

It is the first time this happens to me before with a i7 2600K, never happened to me, always when overclocking was not stable, BSOD or some core had failed, but now it is failing Prime95 himself.

I tried the version 26.6, 27.7 and 27.9 and with me all these versions is the same.

What can I do to see if it really Prime95 stops working, why you need more Vcore, or just another problem, and I am much vcore up without it ???


----------



## Lucky 23

Definitely need more info. Format a flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios and hit F12 to take screen shots of your settings. Then post them here


----------



## Jpmboy

and waht were the bsod codes it did report?


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Definitely need more info. Format a flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios and hit F12 to take screen shots of your settings. Then post them here


You only need screenshots in all threads here, and everyone, it seems that you give pleasure to watch screenshots of BIOS.

This is not the BIOS settings, I have it exactly as this guide shows, step by step, exactly the same. (Then you know what my BIOS settings and do not need screenshoots)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and waht were the bsod codes it did report?


So 3B, 101, 124, 1E....but really very few times I have had BSOD, because only stop working a prime95.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> You only need screenshots in all threads here, and everyone, it seems that you give pleasure to watch screenshots of BIOS.
> 
> This is not the BIOS settings, I have it exactly as this guide shows, step by step, exactly the same. (Then you know what my BIOS settings and do not need screenshoots)
> So 3B, 101, 124, 1E....but really very few times I have had BSOD, because only stop working a prime95.


check event viewer for whea errors. with a 124 it maybe throwing correctable .. and *uncorrectable machine parity check errors*. If they dont cause a bsod, it can corrupt the OS kernel (check with "sfc /scannow" in an elevated command prompt). IVY and SANDY handle these errors differently.

right, you asked for help? yes?
what clock, and fixed or offset voltages are you running? otherwise all we can do is guess...you want guesses?

Untitled5.png 336k .png file


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> You only need screenshots in all threads here, and everyone, it seems that you give pleasure to watch screenshots of BIOS.
> 
> This is not the BIOS settings, I have it exactly as this guide shows, step by step, exactly the same. (Then you know what my BIOS settings and do not need screenshoots)
> So 3B, 101, 124, 1E....but really very few times I have had BSOD, because only stop working a prime95.


I understand but just because your bios is "step by step" in the guide doesn't mean your CPU is guaranteed to run stable. It makes it a little easier for us to help you when we can look over your bios along w/ knowing your offset and turbo settings.

Also what is you idle and full load vcore in CPU-z?


----------



## BenchAndGames

I watched the WHEA ERRORS, and I see nothing unusual, I have only information notes.

But I think you do not understand me, I do not require help for overclocking, I just want to know why, prime95 fails, with the typical message " prime95 has stopped working "


----------



## Jpmboy

so, p95 fails "for no reason whatsoever"? no rounding, no checksum error, no "worker" failure? nothnig. on an stable machine that is at stock, or only when you overclock it? just "p95 Stopped working"?

you may need Windows SDK to debug that. ask these guys:

http://www.sysnative.com/forums/forum.php?s=f628d7c909550f59197068c52345e79e

or ask at sevenforums:

http://www.sevenforums.com/


----------



## BenchAndGames

The P95 fails(stop working), when I have overclock, that's logical, but what I mean is that if I have not really turn up the Vcore, lower, or simply fails for another reason other.

What I mean is that it does not fail like all people (stop some core work, or crash with some BSOD) simply stops working, and then as I have no information on why has stopped working, which is not really I have to do.

Right now, he has spent 8 hours in blend mode with a total of 13.6 GB used of the 16 installed on the system, without any fails. But under the vcore 2 units, then the Prime95 stops working, but remember, no BSOD, no stops cores.



You may think it is a very high vcore for 4.5 ghz, I know, but really if under a unit, the P95 does not work, as I am trying to explain.

Understand me now ??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> The P95 fails(stop working), when I have overclock, that's logical, but what I mean is that if I have not really turn up the Vcore, lower, or simply fails for another reason other.
> 
> What I mean is that it does not fail like all people (stop some core work, or crash with some BSOD) simply stops working, and then as I have no information on why has stopped working, which is not really I have to do.
> 
> Right now, he has spent 8 hours in blend mode with a total of 13.6 GB used of the 16 installed on the system, without any fails. But under the vcore 2 units, then the Prime95 stops working, but remember, no BSOD, no stops cores.
> 
> Understand me now ??


I think so/maybe. When you drop the vcore by two notches, p95 fails in a way you feel is unusual? Or does it actually halt execution AND does not crash windows- right? Is p95 locked up at that point? eg, do you have to use task manager or a tool like ProcessExplorer to shut it down - clear its execution stack?

IF that is the case ( no mini or full crash dump to interrogate) you should look in Event Viewer find the event trace and we can use it to understand what happened. Alternatively, down load a copy of the windows performance toolkit and acquire a "Machine wide" dataset under the conditions which produce the program failure. If you want. Then we can examine it using MS Performance Analyzer. These are programmer tools to look at application performance so:

You'd do better posting this question at sysnative or sevenforums.


----------



## Jpmboy

B and g... Sorry man, but that chip is overvolted... You do need help with overclocking contrary to what you said to Lucky. You are asking the wrong question, it not p95.

"You may think it is a very high vcore for 4.5 ghz, I know, but really if under a unit, the P95 does not work, as I am trying to explain"

Soooo.... Post screenshots of every bios page. Or ... Smile and wait for the flash


----------



## BenchAndGames

Damit, you want to get away with it.






And do not tell me to try lowering +0.60 because P95 will not work, I've tried all the units to +0.010, to say that I understand, between +0.010 --- +0.065 Prime95 stops working . With +0.070 is stable, prime95 has 8 hours without fails.


----------



## BenchAndGames

I know you really want to help me, but what I'm trying to explain is that I have no information on why P95 has stopped working, testing the stability, I have no BSOD, s like all people, all cores operate, and suddenly stops working the whole program.

This all started one week ago, I formatted the PC, and I've added the 3770k, after used to have a 2600k @ 4.6 GHz with the same motherboard, and when I tested stability with P95, BSOD's and cores had failed, normal, but now it's different.

Do you understand ?


----------



## Zeek

P95 crashing without BSOD or core's dying has happened to me too. I just upped the voltage and it fixed the issue. I'm wondering why BenchAndGames has such high offset tho. You could just set it to +0.005 and mess with the Additional Turbo Voltage to get lower idle voltage and save some money on the electric bills, lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Setting are good for an offset mode OC... Sometimes a process failure can occur and not cause bsod (but should be "noted" by the OS) if there is a memory or parity check issue. There are tools available to trouble shoot "unusual" hangs and freezes where no dump file is created.

So two-three things i can think of may help:

1). Ensure that your memory timings are optimal. Non-fatal hang (halt process) is a common symptom of borderline memory stability. Manually enter 1.5v for dram, not auto. This is assuming that your 1866 is 1.5v for that frequency. A slight bump in dram volts will not hurt with 4 sticks.
2) you might think about turning your settings around. Put 10mV as offset and 60-70 mV as additional turbo volts. Or better yet, start low and test one step increments to see how your new 3770k behaves. Use the chips VID to your advantage.
3) switch turbo to Auto with your current offset. I ran a 46 with offset at 70 mV and turbo on auto for months, but switched over to turbo overclocking and see no reason to go back. I keep 3 clock profiles in bios which only differ in turbo volts (and iPLL for 47 and 48)


----------



## Jpmboy

Did you look at Event Viewer for the p95 trace?


----------



## Zeek

Basement is pretty cold today


----------



## BenchAndGames

I have put the XMP profile, and memories are stable, while the I checked with memtest in XMP profile. I see no reason to put 1.5v manually if I have selected the XMP profile.

You really think that could be the problem? I'd try to change it as you indicate, but I see no sense.

But if you believe it is necessary, I will, I'll post manually and cheaked a P95.

Yes, I watched the Evend Viewer, but really I have many reports, but I dont see walks related to P95, I have reports of up to a few minutes ago, when the computer is fully on, without fails, working fine.

Do not really understand what the WHEA ERRORS is teaching me.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Damit, you want to get away with it.
> 
> And do not tell me to try lowering +0.60 because P95 will not work, I've tried all the units to +0.010, to say that I understand, between +0.010 --- +0.065 Prime95 stops working . With +0.070 is stable, prime95 has 8 hours without fails.


Whats your idle vcore at in CPU-z w/ the multi at 16?

I know your saying that the CPU fails at lower offsets but thats probably because you didnt apply enough turbo.

Also looking at your screen shots you need to set your ram voltage.


----------



## moey1974

Those with Extreme 4 Asrock Z77's. In case you missed and and someone here has already mentioned it..which someone probably has...there is a newer beta bios that i just switched to (L2.21) http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=Download&os=Beta&Model=Z77%20Extreme4

After (trying) to upgrad from 2.70 to 2.80 using the Bios internet upgrade option which in the bios it will download and flash the newest bios for you..well unfortunately for me and like 10 other guys that have the Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 mobo...it hanged on us during the flash process and i let it sit for as long as i possibly would think it could take to finish the process and i finally had to shut my machine off...well when i rebooted i got nothing but a black screen and beeps...one good thing about this board though is the LED display codes it shows inside the mobo...which from there i had two different numbered codes..i forget which number codes they were....but anyways..i just searched around on the net and some guy in another thread at another forum told us to simply put the bios on a flash drive..boot up with the completely black screen and the board will automatically pick up the flash drive on its own to find the bios and it fixed the problem and since i had put the newest beta bios on the flash drive..i was now on the newest (L2.21) bios.

As for the (L2.21) bios ...it really helped improve instabilities issues through-out various ways for my video card overclocking and for a 4.8 almost completely stable OC..it runs fine at 4.8 with under 1.3 volts...but once in a great while when i am pushing hardcore demanding software and more CPU demanding games..it'll freeze up....but with more time that 4.8 will be stable once i put a bit more time into it...i just really didnt spend too much time on it because there simply is no need for me to have my cpu at 4.8ghz right now...but when i first built this new rig a few months ago..i was doing a ton of tweaking and seeing how for i could max out the CPU with my air cooling push/pull setup which is a Cooler Master Evo 212+ using two 120mm fans on the cooler for push/pull air flow through the cpu...which works quite well..i compared it to one 120mm with no push/pull and there was a 5-7c difference..so it's worth it for one extra fan...but overall my rig seems to keep nice and cool and i have a ton of electronics all around it..a huge plasma hdtv which plasma's get pretty warm..along with a high end yamaha pushing a lot of wattage and two 12" powered subs..with one sitting near my toward ... this is all in my living room...but yet my rig keeps nic eand cool with the six 120mm case fans and the two 120mm cpu cooler fans.

I use a thermaltake Versa II mid-size tower case..i usually use full-size cases but this build i with with a mid-tower since it was so cheap in price that i figured i can always replace the case if i needed more room..but the air flow architecture looked quite nice for this particular case. If you go to the link here http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00001998 scroll down a bit and you will see a diagram of the air flow with all the 120mm fan placements available. Its one of the best cases i've bought in years and i usually spend well over a 100 bucks..around the 150 dollar range for a case for my rigs...but this time i went with this thermaltake Versa II mid-sized case which only costed around 60 bucks with free shipping at the egg.

Great case for the price...inside coating of black paint as well and its not flilmsy at all...also has a underside 120mm fan placement as well which the case itself sits on 2-3inch legs giving that underside fan room to push in some more cooler air.

Anyways..back to the subject...those that have not tried the new beta L2.21 bios for the Extreme 4 boards..go check it out..its not really actually "new" since it was released last December or so i believe....it may be the last update for this board but i hope not..i always love checking out new bios improvements..i seen the best performance increase with this L2.21 bios though..as far as much better stability in overclocking both my CPU and 7870.

Peace


----------



## Jpmboy

Uh - are you actually seeing "correctable OR uncorrectable" WHEA errors or only the little "information" symbol.


----------



## Zeek

The newest 2.80 bios came out 1/29/2013 while L2.21 came out 10/1/2012 which is a lot older and I'd imagine ASRock implemented the beta bios updates into the newer releases. I'm still on 2.70 and it's been working fine, so unless they release some update that lets you use lower voltage, I'm fine, lol.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moey1974*
> 
> Those with Extreme 4 Asrock Z77's. In case you missed and and someone here has already mentioned it..which someone probably has...there is a newer beta bios that i just switched to (L2.21) http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=Download&os=Beta&Model=Z77%20Extreme4
> 
> After (trying) to upgrad from 2.70 to 2.80 using the Bios internet upgrade option which in the bios it will download and flash the newest bios for you..well unfortunately for me and like 10 other guys that have the Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 mobo...it hanged on us during the flash process and i let it sit for as long as i possibly would think it could take to finish the process and i finally had to shut my machine off...well when i rebooted i got nothing but a black screen and beeps...one good thing about this board though is the LED display codes it shows inside the mobo...which from there i had two different numbered codes..i forget which number codes they were....but anyways..i just searched around on the net and some guy in another thread at another forum told us to simply put the bios on a flash drive..boot up with the completely black screen and the board will automatically pick up the flash drive on its own to find the bios and it fixed the problem and since i had put the newest beta bios on the flash drive..i was now on the newest (L2.21) bios.


So after the bad flash you were still able to get the board to recover?

From what ive read, it seems always the better option is to flash in bios w/ a FAT32 formatted flash drive. Even w/ my old gigabyte board people warned against flashing bios through the net. I always use the flash drive option when doing a bios update


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> The newest 2.80 bios came out 1/29/2013 while L2.21 came out 10/1/2012 which is a lot older and I'd imagine ASRock implemented the beta bios updates into the newer releases. I'm still on 2.70 and it's been working fine, so unless they release some update that lets you use lower voltage, I'm fine, lol.


Yea i would think that would be an older bios. The 2.70 & 2.80 are supposed to be the newest versions, i know my cousins extreme 4 came w/ 2.70


----------



## Jpmboy

Bench and games:

Try manually entering 1.5v or the next higher volts for your dram. I do think your new setup would benefit from turbo oc vs offset oc. As mentioned above, did you flash the newest bios?

AND:

If you see ANyTHINg except "Information" under Kernel-WHEA please do a "snip" and post the capture in this thread.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your idle vcore at in CPU-z w/ the multi at 16?
> 
> I know your saying that the CPU fails at lower offsets but thats probably because you didnt apply enough turbo.
> 
> Also looking at your screen shots you need to set your ram voltage.


Right now is 1.064v in CPU-Z in 1.6 GHz, but with the OC 4.5 Ghz, ( +0.070 offset )
But with the I7 3770K stock, is much less, about 0.900 and something...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Uh - are you actually seeing "correctable OR uncorrectable" WHEA errors or only the little "information" symbol.


Look ....



Only information !!!!


----------



## BenchAndGames

Ok, I'll try to run prime95 with 1.5 dram manually, or 1.51.

as you can see in the first screenshot of the bios, yes, I have the latest bios, 1.60 !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Ok, I'll try to run prime95 with 1.5 dram manually, or 1.51.
> 
> as you can see in the first screenshot of the bios, yes, I have the latest bios, 1.60 !


Thanks for the snip. Lots of warnings, correctable errors. The oc is not stable yet.

1.51v dram is good.
You may want to try this:

Always watch your temperatures, max out your .H100

With all other settings as described in the guide:

Dram @1.51
[email protected] 0.010 (10mV)
[email protected] 40 mV
Multi @ 45
Exit saving changes
I cant recall if your bios displays the Bios vcore. If it does, post back to bios and write down the vcore reported in bios
Exit (discard changes, since you did not make any this time - only recorded) the bios vcore
Boot to windows

Open cpuz (or dl a copy of open hardware monitor)
Open core temp (not needed if you use OHM)

Let wndws finish loading and come to rest. Write down the idle vcore

Open p95
Set p95 to the EXACT parameters on pg 1 of this Guide.
Run p95 for 10-20 min. Record vcore or if you have OHM, reset low/high before starting p95 and report back the load and Max Vcore.

If p95 stops, crashes, or does anything but run cleanly:
Repost to bios, increase TURBO (not offset) by one notch
Repeat until 10 - 20 min stable
Save setings to a bios save slot

If p95 was stable at the initial settings, reduce turbo one notch - check stability again... Repeat until you find the lowest TURBO setting which is stable.
Then run p95 longer if this is your target OC

If not and you want higher:
Post to bios
Increase multi one notch
Increase turbo 20-40 mV
Test stability as you did with the lower multi.

Once you have a load-stable rig, we can move mV from offset to turbo to decrease your idle vcore.

Hope this helps. I have to go offline for a few hours. My employees want to talk to me... Pesky folks!


----------



## BenchAndGames

ok, this night im try this !!!


----------



## inedenimadam

I didn't realize just how useless the stock fan was until I got something else.

i5 3570
on stock fan ...4.2Ghz... max temp 83C... VCore 1.117 --stable 4 hours prime95 blend
on a $20.00 zalman...4.6Ghz...max temp 68C ... VCore 1.168 --stable 4 hours prime95 blend

Thanks to the OP again for a clean guide that got me here with minimal headache.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Anyway, I just want to ask you, if bad is to have the CPU with 1.33 vcore??
I see people who have it with 1.39vcore, yes, more speed clock, but really do not think it's so dangerous to have is voltage chip I have.

Tonight or tomorrow I'll do the tests, as you indicate above me, but if nothing will go stable, with less vcore, because really I will leave as now I have it. Do not think it's that dangerous.


----------



## Zeek

I'm currently using 1.36v at 4.8ghz with my 3770K. If you have proper cooling it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Anyway, I just want to ask you, if bad is to have the CPU with 1.33 vcore??
> I see people who have it with 1.39vcore, yes, more speed clock, but really do not think it's so dangerous to have is voltage chip I have.
> 
> Tonight or tomorrow I'll do the tests, as you indicate above me, but if nothing will go stable, with less vcore, because really I will leave as now I have it. Do not think it's that dangerous.


it's not dangerous. it simply overvolting if the chip can do teh same frequency at lower volts thats all. Motherboard manufacturer's canned OC ("advanced turbo 50 etc) overvolt all the time.





_"but if nothing will go stable, with less vcore, because really I will leave as now I have it"_

it will get stable at some point, it is just a matter of what voltage and if your cooling can handle it. basically the mV vs frequency curve looks like the graph below. the chip is most "productive" when operating in teh circled liner part of the relationship. At some point, different for every chip, the # of mV per 100MHZ will increase drastically... that is not the performance optimum.


----------



## BenchAndGames

I have done the following tests:

Before testing, I lowering only the offset to +0.050, to make sure I am going to fail P95, because stable for now, just with +0.070 ( and with the testin now +0.050, P95 stop working )

1) Test
Without changing my current setup (only +0.050), I left the RAM to XMP, but I manually set dram voltage to 1.51 ( negative result, the same problem before, P95 stops working )

2) Test
I change the turbo voltage to 0.039 and the OFFSET to +0.010, dram voltage auto, and another test with 1.51 ( negative result, the same problem before, P95 stops working )

What else I can do ?

I already told you from the beginning that I do not think the problem is the BIOS settings, because really, maybe I've had a bad i7, very slow to take much voltage.
Maybe the motherboard I have is bad, and makes the CPU need much voltage.

I just need to know why P95 stops working, when really, I do not know if it's really a stable or unstable, because I have no BSOD, no dropped cores.

I'm a willingness to keep trying your advice, but really I am sure that we will not get together, my system becomes less stable with 1.32-1-33 volts.

I also appreciate the effort and the time you spend me !

but I really do not think it is a bad bios settings.


----------



## wolfreon

I just signed up recently, I've read the guide but I haven't yet tried it. I want to overclock my i5 3570k since I have big-air, I believe it can manage to stabilize @ 4.5ghz. I'm going to use that settings 24/7. Please help me because I tried overclocking @ 4.5ghz and I experienced some crashes while playing games like far cry 3 and crysis 3.
Here's my setup:

Processor: i5 3570k
HSF: Noctua D-14
Mobo: Asrock z77 Pro 3
RAM: G Skills Ripjaws X 4x2gb 1866 (set @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24)
SSD: Crucial M4 128gb
HDD1: Samsung 1TB 7200RPM
HDD2: WD Green 1TB
VC: EVGA GTX 560 Ti FPB
PSU: Cougar Power 550w
Case: NZXT Phantom Full tower


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I have done the following tests:
> 
> Before testing, I lowering only the offset to +0.050, to make sure I am going to fail P95, because stable for now, just with +0.070 ( and with the testin now +0.050, P95 stop working )
> 
> 1) Test
> Without changing my current setup (only +0.050), I left the RAM to XMP, but I manually set dram voltage to 1.51 ( negative result, the same problem before, P95 stops working )
> 
> 2) Test
> I change the turbo voltage to 0.039 and the OFFSET to +0.010, dram voltage auto, and another test with 1.51 ( negative result, the same problem before, P95 stops working )
> 
> What else I can do ?
> 
> I already told you from the beginning that I do not think the problem is the BIOS settings, because really, maybe I've had a bad i7, very slow to take much voltage.
> Maybe the motherboard I have is bad, and makes the CPU need much voltage.
> 
> I just need to know why P95 stops working, when really, I do not know if it's really a stable or unstable, because I have no BSOD, no dropped cores.
> 
> I'm a willingness to keep trying your advice, but really I am sure that we will not get together, my system becomes less stable with 1.32-1-33 volts.
> 
> I also appreciate the effort and the time you spend me !
> 
> but I really do not think it is a bad bios settings.


so you tried one setting? 10/39? @45x?

try 10/45 -50 @45 1.51, then try 10/[email protected]

p95 stops working because your OC is not stable. why that is not registering with you is difficult to understand.. download a copy of intel burn test. run the standard test. if it is okay/stable. stop.... dont worry, be happy...
I dont know how to help you. . maybe someone else can.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfreon*
> 
> I just signed up recently, I've read the guide but I haven't yet tried it. I want to overclock my i5 3570k since I have big-air, I believe it can manage to stabilize @ 4.5ghz. I'm going to use that settings 24/7. Please help me because I tried overclocking @ 4.5ghz and I experienced some crashes while playing games like far cry 3 and crysis 3.
> Here's my setup:
> 
> Processor: i5 3570k
> HSF: Noctua D-14
> Mobo: Asrock z77 Pro 3
> RAM: G Skills Ripjaws X 4x2gb 1866 (set @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24)
> SSD: Crucial M4 128gb
> HDD1: Samsung 1TB 7200RPM
> HDD2: WD Green 1TB
> VC: EVGA GTX 560 Ti FPB
> PSU: Cougar Power 550w
> Case: NZXT Phantom Full tower


just follow the instructions in the guide. should be no problem.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not dangerous. it simply overvolting if the chip can do teh same frequency at lower volts thats all. Motherboard manufacturer's canned OC ("advanced turbo 50 etc) overvolt all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"but if nothing will go stable, with less vcore, because really I will leave as now I have it"_
> 
> it will get stable at some point, it is just a matter of what voltage and if your cooling can handle it. basically the mV vs frequency curve looks like the graph below. the chip is most "productive" when operating in teh circled liner part of the relationship. At some point, different for every chip, the # of mV per 100MHZ will increase drastically... that is not the performance optimum.


I thought my table was not helpful to anyone. Thanks for remembering her.

I'm preparing a new table with the ASRock OC Formula and i7 3770k + vcore fixed and offset.


----------



## Jpmboy

Are you kidding... Its a great example of the non-linear relationship between vcore and MHz. This varies for each chip, but they all do it. Nice data.


----------



## MikeP1990

Jpmboy, been doing some testing today @ 4.8Ghz. Went through almost all turbo voltage's up to 1.21v and continued to get WHEA errors and BSODs. It seems to be stable at 4.8GHz with a Core Voltage of 0.10v and a Turbo voltage of 1.21v.

CPU-Z vCore - 1.320v
CoreTemp vCore - 1.3761v

Temperatures - 60-70c

Was running P95 for about 5 minutes just now and it crashed







.

Can you suggest any other settings I should introduce to further stabilize my overclock?


----------



## MikeP1990

Just got another WHEA error as well...


----------



## Jpmboy

Was it a 101 or 124 crash?... Or neither?


----------



## MikeP1990

It's at a turbo voltage of 1.21v at the moment. P95 crashed and then I got a WHEA error.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> Just got another WHEA error as well...


Ah, good. You are on line. The core temp number is VID, right? If yes, your vcore is well below. You should slowly increase turbo, not offset, until you cant control temps.

Also , at 48 you probably need to enable Internal PLL. If it keep throwing wheas, try lowering CPU PLL one notch. Should be1.832 ? Drop to 1.791. Just one step at first.


----------



## MikeP1990

1 of the crashes I got was a 0x7e which is OS corrupt. Then I get another mentioning 0x01 for vCore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> It's at a turbo voltage of 1.21v at the moment. P95 crashed and then I got a WHEA error.


Sorry, turbo is +0.121v. Right? Cpuz is 1.32. Your okay and can increase turbo further. Just watch the temps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> 1 of the crashes I got was a 0x7e which is OS corrupt. Then I get another mentioning 0x01 for vCore.


7e can happen if internal PLL is disabled. Enable it... At 47x or above. Watch the temperatures.

We can fix the OS with "sfc /sccannow".

And in general, it is a good practice to have a clean backup of the OS handy, or as many do, OC with a temp drive install of windows and switch to a long term HDD or array after. oC iss complete. No worries, windows can be fixed if it is corrupted. But i doubt it is.


----------



## MikeP1990

1.6Ghz - 0.9106v (CT) 0.904v (CZ) -- 15-35c

4.8Ghz - 1.3961v (CT) 1.344v (CZ) -- 60-70c

vCore Offset - 0.010v
Turbo vCore - 0.141v

P95 just failed again after about 5 minutes of running.


----------



## MikeP1990

1.6Ghz - 0.9106v (CT) 0.904v (CZ) -- 15-35c

4.8Ghz - 1.4161v (CT) 1.360v (CZ) -- 60-70c

vCore Offset - 0.010v
Turbo vCore - 0.162v

P95 running now. I've enabled Internal PLL Overvolt.

Mouse is very jumpy. Doesn't seem like my CPU likes going above 4.6Ghz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> 1.6Ghz - 0.9106v (CT) 0.904v (CZ) -- 15-35c
> 
> 4.8Ghz - 1.3961v (CT) 1.344v (CZ) -- 60-70c
> 
> vCore Offset - 0.010v
> Turbo vCore - 0.141v
> 
> P95 just failed again after about 5 minutes of running.


Your temps are amazingly good. That chip is not delidded, right? You setting are okay, CT is your VID (im pretty sure). This is the volts the chip expects for 48x... Doesnt mean that is what it needs. Your cz number is vcore. Increase turbo one notch at a time, run p95 for 5-20 min until it does not fail or throw errors. Once we get there we can fine tune other settings to bring temps downwhike keeping stability.

Edit: it may be that 48 is outside its comfort zone. A jumpy mouse may be due to a number of things, post back with resuls of those new settings after 10 min p95.

Get a copy of open hardware monitor, we need to track max temp and max vcore spike.


----------



## MikeP1990

I've moved it back to 4.6GHz for now. Don't feel comfortable going any further at the moment, was getting very jumpy and unstable.

If you have any further suggestions, it'll be appreciated.


----------



## MikeP1990

Forgot to mention, it started to spike the temperatures to 90+.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Does anyone else run with a negative offset like I have to? My chip on auto voltage blasts up to 1.381v at 4ghz sp I set a -.140 offset to make it stable without blowing up my pc. I got a horrible chip. I delidded and nicked a small part of the pcb the other day and bent my mobo pins when taking it out to delid so the rig wouldn't post so I'm hoping it was just the MOBO pins being bent that was the issue and not me killing the cpu. If I did kill it I wouldn't be horribly sad because I would like to get a better chip.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Does anyone else run with a negative offset like I have to? My chip on auto voltage blasts up to 1.381v at 4ghz sp I set a -.140 offset to make it stable without blowing up my pc. I got a horrible chip. I delidded and nicked a small part of the pcb the other day and bent my mobo pins when taking it out to delid so the rig wouldn't post so I'm hoping it was just the MOBO pins being bent that was the issue and not me killing the cpu. If I did kill it I wouldn't be horribly sad because I would like to get a better chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeP1990*
> 
> Forgot to mention, it started to spike the temperatures to 90+.


Yup - thats a clear sign to back down. Try 47 when you regain the courage









Oh, open a command prompt and type: sfc /scannow

Let it run and clean any OS issues from crashes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Does anyone else run with a negative offset like I have to? My chip on auto voltage blasts up to 1.381v at 4ghz sp I set a -.140 offset to make it stable without blowing up my pc. I got a horrible chip. I delidded and nicked a small part of the pcb the other day and bent my mobo pins when taking it out to delid so the rig wouldn't post so I'm hoping it was just the MOBO pins being bent that was the issue and not me killing the cpu. If I did kill it I wouldn't be horribly sad because I would like to get a better chip.


Uh, you set a - 140mV offset to control that thing BEFORE nicking the pcb?


----------



## Zeek

I run -0.050v so I can get a nice idle. I have turbo at +0.167 atm I think. When I did 4ghz runs I had -0.195v offset tho


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I run -0.050v so I can get a nice idle. I have turbo at +0.167 atm I think. When I did 4ghz runs I had -0.195v offset tho


Amazing, so what's your idle vcore at -.195? Just curious...


----------



## Zeek

That was on my old chip. Was something like 0.820 or something. I idle at 0.972 with -0.050 on the current chip.


----------



## Drak0

Im trying +0.010 offset and +0.012 turbo. My vcore still get as low as 0.880. Max is 1.224.
Too soon to tell if its solved tho.


----------



## Zeek

If your idle vcore is too low. just lower the turbo and up the offset some more

2hours in atm. So far so good


----------



## bdiddytampa

I just wanted to thank you for taking the time to put this guide together, it is much appreciated. Most complete guide for the ASRock family I have found yet on the web and an incredibly useful tool for a beginner OCer like me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Zeek, delidded?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> Im trying +0.010 offset and +0.012 turbo. My vcore still get as low as 0.880. Max is 1.224.
> Too soon to tell if its solved tho.


What chip? What multiplier?


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Zeek, delidded?


Of course









3 hours in still pushing solidly


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Uh, you set a - 140mV offset to control that thing BEFORE nicking the pcb?


Yes I think us people with horrible chips should be allowed to delid too. I just want to be able to maintain a 4.5ghz OC with temps that don't go through the roof.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yes I think us people with horrible chips should be allowed to delid too. I just want to be able to maintain a 4.5ghz OC with temps that don't go through the roof.


Absolutely!!


----------



## Drak0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What chip? What multiplier?


3570k, x44.

i think i got a really crappy cheap...my usual luck


----------



## Gerbacio

How hard is deliding?? Is it a project or fairly safe?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Absolutely!!


And hey, if I did kill my chip that gives me a reason to buy another oner one and another chance to get a golden chip


----------



## Gerbacio

looks fairly easy but makes me nervous cause if i fk it up i might be SOL since atm i dont have the means to purchase another cpu

i have a average pulse so idk...should i go for it?


----------



## Zeek

Delidding isn't hard. I was scared as hell tho, and I had a little bit of trouble with one of the sides. Blade wouldn't slide thru, but I didn't force it because I didn't want to scratch the PCB. After making sure all the other sides were done I went back and pushed the IHS up with the blade a little and it gave it enough clearance. You just have to be careful and everything will be fine


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Delidding isn't hard. I was scared as hell tho, and I had a little bit of trouble with one of the sides. Blade wouldn't slide thru, but I didn't force it because I didn't want to scratch the PCB. After making sure all the other sides were done I went back and pushed the IHS up with the blade a little and it gave it enough clearance. You just have to be careful and everything will be fine


i have a anti static wristband ...what do i tie it to? i dont wanna damage the processor

another question what did you use to clean it?

last but not least you put the thermal paste in the naked processor then put the lid again and put Thermal paste like normal over the lid then the h80i?


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i have a anti static wristband ...what do i tie it to? i dont wanna damage the processor
> 
> another question what did you use to clean it?
> 
> last but not least you put the thermal paste in the naked processor then put the lid again and put Thermal paste like normal over the lid then the h80i?


I didn't use a anti static band, and I had socks on carpet \o/ But seriously just stick it on the case or something metal.

I used plain old alcohol to clean the TIM off the IHS and die. Then the blade to take the silicon off it.

I put TIM on the die, and a tiny bit on the bottom of the IHS. Put the CPU in the socket, then placed the IHS on top. Then just put TIM like you normally would.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I didn't use a anti static band, and I had socks on carpet \o/ But seriously just stick it on the case or something metal.
> 
> I used plain old alcohol to clean the TIM off the IHS and die. Then the blade to take the silicon off it.
> 
> I put TIM on the die, and a tiny bit on the bottom of the IHS. Put the CPU in the socket, then placed the IHS on top. Then just put TIM like you normally would.


hmmm i just told the wife to get me a razor im gonna sleep it over and i might do it

i have artic silver 5 thou nothing extravagant ...

hopefully that will do for now


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> hmmm i just told the wife to get me a razor im gonna sleep it over and i might do it
> 
> i have artic silver 5 thou nothing extravagant ...
> 
> hopefully that will do for now


That'll still give you a nice drop if done correctly. Maybe like 8c-12c. I got a 23c drop with CLU


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks fairly easy but makes me nervous cause if i fk it up i might be SOL since atm i dont have the means to purchase another cpu
> 
> i have a average pulse so idk...should i go for it?


I wouldn't attempt it until you are prepared and have the money to buy another one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Use the thinest blade possible to cut the seal. Use a shaving blade to cut, and a single edge blade to pop it. A hobby knife a real crude. Ask your doc for a disposable surgical blade.

And... Unless to have the cash to buy another, well the loss is clear.

be sure toi use the right TIM !!! do some research before cracking open the cap.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Use the thinest blade possible to cut the seal. Use a shaving blade to cut, and a single edge blade to pop it. A hobby knife a real crude. Ask your doc for a disposable surgical blade.
> 
> And... Unless to have the cash to buy another, well the loss is clear.
> 
> be sure toi use the right TIM !!! do some research before cracking open the cap.


yeah im gonna wait till i have the cash to buy one just in case


----------



## Gerbacio

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/12/corsair_hydro_series_h80i_h100i_cpu_cooler_review/4#.UTf9ZVe0rr0

i have the same h80i

mine is OC to the same with a tad more voltage and im getting to 103 degrees on a intel stress test i just did now (no errors atleast)

does anyone here have a asrock with a H80i? i had to use washers to mount it since the board is thin and it wouldnt have fit tight ....idk is there a way to test if its tight?


----------



## chronicfx

These are my temps with a NH-D14 after delidding just as in the video posted above if you are interested:



and also



You will not get here if you don't do it. Open picture by right click and select "open in a new tab"


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> These are my temps with a NH-D14 after delidding just as in the video posted above if you are interested:
> 
> 
> 
> and also
> 
> 
> 
> You will not get here if you don't do it. Open picture by right click and select "open in a new tab"


are those temps delided? how where they before if it is?

i was gonna get one of those but the sound terrified me i want the comp to be as quiet as humanly possible....but yeah that being said i think there has to be something wrong with my ****


----------



## ryboto

So, just got my Silverstone NT06-Pro, mounted a Noctua NF-A15 PWM, took the multiplier on my 3570k to 42, left the vcore and turbo voltage on auto. I did modify the C-states as per the guide.

So far, about an hour of prime using the custom test described in the guide, no issues, temp only gets as high as 63C, vcore reported by CPU-Z is jumping between 1.128-1.136V. So...what kinda headroom might that imply?


----------



## Lucky 23

You shouldn't overclock w/ your voltages on auto, You should switch to offset and find the correct stable vcore for your overclock.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You shouldn't overclock w/ your voltages on auto, You should switch to offset and find the correct stable vcore for your overclock.


Hey, it's working, so what's the issue? If I go higher, I'll take it out of auto, but I actually read of several members on this forum and others suggesting 4.2ghz is fine with Auto vcore control.


----------



## Zeek

I'd never do auto myself. It could be fine one day, then over volt to hell the next. If you set everything manually it won't change and you could probably lower the vcore a good amount.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I'd never do auto myself. It could be fine one day, then over volt to hell the next. If you set everything manually it won't change and you could probably lower the vcore a good amount.


The voltage it's at under load already seems low to me, but I only spent ~1 hr reading about OC's on the chip. 1.13v-ish is high for 4.2ghz you think? I suppose I'll give 4.5 a whack tonight, and maybe aim for closer to 1.2v? My only question is what should the turbo offset voltage be bumped to?


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> The voltage it's at under load already seems low to me, but I only spent ~1 hr reading about OC's on the chip. 1.13v-ish is high for 4.2ghz you think? I suppose I'll give 4.5 a whack tonight, and maybe aim for closer to 1.2v? My only question is what should the turbo offset voltage be bumped to?


The voltage needed changes from chip to chip. When I was at 4.6 I was at -0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo, but like I said, every chip is different and I've seen people use a lot less and a lot more.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/12/corsair_hydro_series_h80i_h100i_cpu_cooler_review/4#.UTf9ZVe0rr0
> 
> i have the same h80i
> 
> mine is OC to the same with a tad more voltage and im getting to 103 degrees on a intel stress test i just did now (no errors atleast)
> 
> does anyone here have a asrock with a H80i? i had to use washers to mount it since the board is thin and it wouldnt have fit tight ....idk is there a way to test if its tight?


If you added washers which in any way reduce the pressure between the heatsink and the cpu lid, it will drastically affect cooling. Try to reassemble using only the parts described inthe (rather poor) instructions.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you added washers which in any way reduce the pressure between the heatsink and the cpu lid, it will drastically affect cooling. Try to reassemble using only the parts described inthe (rather poor) instructions.


Problem is the Asrock board is a bit thin so if I don't use washers it literally is dancing on the chip

i used the washers on the back plate to put pressure onto the CPU if not its dancing....sorta like these but not rubber ones...im about to take a trip to the store and check for rubber ones

another thing i noticed is that the pump temperature from 35 idle to 99 load rises around 3 degrees , making me belive there is not the amount of contact it should

check this guys picture

rubberwashers.jpg 988k .jpg file


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Hey, it's working, so what's the issue? If I go higher, I'll take it out of auto, but I actually read of several members on this forum and others suggesting 4.2ghz is fine with Auto vcore control.


Well those other people are not overclocking correctly either. Then first rule in overclocking is that you don't overclock w/ your vcore on auto. Any good overclocker will stand by this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Looks to me like it is installed wrong. The backplate has a directional cutout, and with the nonconductive pad in place it should be pushing right against the back of the cpu socket. The HS down force needs to be countered by the backplate! Pull it and remount using only the parts for the 1155 mount. Irecall that they supply different thickness washers for the different sockets.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well those other people are not overclocking correctly either. Then first rule in overclocking is that you don't overclock w/ your vcore on auto. Any good overclocker will stand by this.


Ok...well, 4.2 is supposedly a mild OC, so why is auto such an issue? If it's working, what's the problem? I even said, if I go higher, I'll set the vcore offset myself.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Ok...well, 4.2 is supposedly a mild OC, so why is auto such an issue? If it's working, what's the problem? I even said, if I go higher, I'll set the vcore offset myself.


Its up to you, I'm just letting you know that your overclock is not correct w/ vcore on auto. The issue is that your trusting the motherboard to choose the right voltage for you chip which in most cases will cause your chip to be overvolted. Sure its working but that's not really the point, you can either just settle for "its working" or you can learn how to overclock correctly. We are here to help so this is why i am explaining this to you


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well those other people are not overclocking correctly either. Then first rule in overclocking is that you don't overclock w/ your vcore on auto. Any good overclocker will stand by this.


Agreed. My chip on auto blasts out 1.381v at 4.5ghz and I had tto stop p95 everytime because temps were just unacceptable so I lowered it using a negative .080 offset with .012v additional boost. Temps were still unacceptable so I delidded and decided to try mx4 while I'm waiting for my CLU to come in and it lowered my temps by 15c with my new Noctua cooler so now I can run 4.5ghz without having to worry that. I am going to burn up my chip. Going to go buy a 3770k at MC this weekend for $230 so I can have another chance at getting a good chip since this one sucks so bad.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Looks to me like it is installed wrong. The backplate has a directional cutout, and with the nonconductive pad in place it should be pushing right against the back of the cpu socket. The HS down force needs to be countered by the backplate! Pull it and remount using only the parts for the 1155 mount. Irecall that they supply different thickness washers for the different sockets.


The h55 did had that tape the h80i dosnt since it has one backplate that you adjust depending on the intel processor

I should have gotten a different one ... This is turning into a nightmare


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Its up to you, I'm just letting you know that your overclock is not correct w/ vcore on auto. The issue is that your trusting the motherboard to choose the right voltage for you chip which in most cases will cause your chip to be overvolted. Sure its working but that's not really the point, you can either just settle for "its working" or you can learn how to overclock correctly. We are here to help so this is why i am explaining this to you


Look at my join date. I'm not new to this. I'm new to OC'ing with the K series though. I read, I researched, multiple users said for 4.2ghz they'd just keep things at auto. Voltage is at 1.128/1.136v, which gives me temps of 63C max in custom P95 testing for over an hour. Is that vcore overvolting? I just assumed it wasn't. Again, I stated FOR ANY OC HIGHER THAN 4.2ghz, that I would use a manually set vcore.

My question was how much room I have, and what a good starting point for vcore/turbo voltage would be, given what the auto voltage is and that it appears stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

That's a reasonably good chip. So, leave the multi at 42, ensure that all other settings (C1E, speedstep, spreadspectrum) are per page 1 of this guide, switch to offset, 5mV, 4-10mV turbo and see how it does.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's a reasonably good chip. So, leave the multi at 42, ensure that all other settings (C1E, speedstep, spreadspectrum) are per page 1 of this guide, switch to offset, 5mV, 4-10mV turbo and see how it does.


I actually have everything set as per the guide, it's just the vcore I left to auto. Will try again when I get home.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> The h55 did had that tape the h80i dosnt since it has one backplate that you adjust depending on the intel processor
> 
> I should have gotten a different one ... This is turning into a nightmare


Nah, just assemble the backplate and mounting system without any "on the fly" modifications. Looking back, it may be that all the issues the rig was having is due to improper heatsink mount quality. More times than not, it is not a new/better thermal paste, it's the improved, and now better seated mount quality that drives the temp drop many of us associate with a new TIM... Excluding delidding these poorly engineered IVY chips of course!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Look at my join date. I'm not new to this. I'm new to OC'ing with the K series though. I read, I researched, multiple users said for 4.2ghz they'd just keep things at auto. Voltage is at 1.128/1.136v, which gives me temps of 63C max in custom P95 testing for over an hour. Is that vcore overvolting? I just assumed it wasn't. Again, I stated FOR ANY OC HIGHER THAN 4.2ghz, that I would use a manually set vcore.
> 
> My question was how much room I have, and what a good starting point for vcore/turbo voltage would be, given what the auto voltage is and that it appears stable.


Hey you dont have to take my advice, i was trying to explain to you that its not the correct way to do it. If you want to leave your system on auto then thats you choice just understand that those other members that said auto is ok are wrong.

I have been on this forum for a while also and I'm not new to overclocking, I'm just trying to help you out in getting your overclock setup correctly.

If you run a 45 multiplier then the starting point is a +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo. Then this will be adjusted based on what Idle and Full load vcore this gives you in cpu-z


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> So, just got my Silverstone NT06-Pro, mounted a Noctua NF-A15 PWM, took the multiplier on my 3570k to 42, left the vcore and turbo voltage on auto. I did modify the C-states as per the guide.
> 
> So far, about an hour of prime using the custom test described in the guide, no issues, temp only gets as high as 63C, vcore reported by CPU-Z is jumping between 1.128-1.136V. So...what kinda headroom might that imply?


That vcore is fine for a 42 multi. Prime it and if it lasts 12 hoursand it aint broke dont let them talk you into fixing it. Auto did a fine job if it gave you those voltages.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> are those temps delided? how where they before if it is?
> 
> i was gonna get one of those but the sound terrified me i want the comp to be as quiet as humanly possible....but yeah that being said i think there has to be something wrong with my ****


4.8 was the best i could do under 100 degrees. I dont find the d14 any louder than my case fans.


----------



## Zeek

Was messing around today since I wanted lower idle vcore because I can, lol. Was able to get the offset to -0.085 which resulted in a 0.925 idle. With the +0.195 turbo gives me 1.384 under load for 4.8ghz. Gonna see if I can go lower and not break anything


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> That vcore is fine for a 42 multi. Prime it and if it lasts 12 hoursand it aint broke dont let them talk you into fixing it. Auto did a fine job if it gave you those voltages.


I think he was hinting at "how far it can go" based upon knowing that it does 42 on auto....

I'll take the first guess... [email protected] p95 vcore, ... No clue as to temps.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nah, just assemble the backplate and mounting system without any "on the fly" modifications. Looking back, it may be that all the issues the rig was having is due to improper heatsink mount quality. More times than not, it is not a new/better thermal paste, it's the improved, and now better seated mount quality that drives the temp drop many of us associate with a new TIM... Excluding delidding these poorly engineered IVY chips of course!


 Bettertemps.png 331k .png file


ok i tried it with no washers and decided to go on a trip and not use the cheap fiber ones i got and get real ones... the back plate was a bit twisted so i corrected that....

tried it without washers but the pcb was too thin and it was dancing on top of the processor...changed washers and made sure everything was straight. Also used my hand instead of tools to put everything on

i was getting all the way to 105 now tops is 94 and average as you can see is alot lower

delidding next


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think he was hinting at "how far it can go" based upon knowing that it does 42 on auto....
> 
> I'll take the first guess... [email protected] p95 vcore, ... No clue as to temps.


Ambitious! Actually has me tempted to try it now.....I have some headroom with cooling, as I'm running my fans pretty slow for the sake of "silence". Given that I game with headphones I think I will toss that philosophy if I can push 4.6!


----------



## Jpmboy

Nicely done! Still quite hot, but 20oC is major!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Ambitious! Actually has me tempted to try it now.....I have some headroom with cooling, as I'm running my fans pretty slow for the sake of "silence". Given that I game with headphones I think I will toss that philosophy if I can push 4.6!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> 4.8 was the best i could do under 100 degrees. I dont find the d14 any louder than my case fans.


part of me wants to order it just to see how it would run but that thing looks mountrously big! its problaby far superior than the h80i (and cheaper)

could i use my silent Cougar fans on it?

i still have time to return my H80i


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Was messing around today since I wanted lower idle vcore because I can, lol. Was able to get the offset to -0.085 which resulted in a 0.925 idle. With the +0.195 turbo gives me 1.384 under load for 4.8ghz. Gonna see if I can go lower and not break anything


Do you uuse a LLC or keep it at auto?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> part of me wants to order it just to see how it would run but that thing looks mountrously big! its problaby far superior than the h80i (and cheaper)
> 
> could i use my silent Cougar fans on it?
> 
> i still have time to return my H80i


Seriously, the thing is SILENT. I'm not sure how you would use other fans on it because there are clips on the fans that come with it that I have never seen before. The things is huge but if you have low profile ram you will be fine. I have it in a haf 912 case with a little room to spare.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Do you uuse a LLC or keep it at auto?


I never leave anything on auto. LLC is at Level 2.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Seriously, the thing is SILENT. I'm not sure how you would use other fans on it because there are clips on the fans that come with it that I have never seen before. The things is huge but if you have low profile ram you will be fine. I have it in a haf 912 case with a little room to spare.


http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NH-D14-SE2011-Heatpipes-Bearing/dp/B00631QFG8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1362693106&sr=8-2&keywords=Noctua+NH-D14

is this is it?


----------



## Zeek

That would be the one with the 2011 mounting kit.

http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Heatpipe-Bearing-Cooler-NH-D14/dp/B002VKVZ1A/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362693733&sr=1-1&keywords=Noctua+NH-D14

That'll mount on 1155


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> That would be the one with the 2011 mounting kit.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Heatpipe-Bearing-Cooler-NH-D14/dp/B002VKVZ1A/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362693733&sr=1-1&keywords=Noctua+NH-D14
> 
> That'll mount on 1155


well that saved me a headache lol thanks

i dont have to pay for it .....they will credit my h80i price to it so ill pay the difference ..

now to see if i can get that thermal paste...i saw a pic of it installed with my Gskill Ripjaws ram so i know that will work...case is the question since its tight

or not since its fullfilled by another place...but after returning my Cougars and the H80i ill end up with 40$ on my pocket!


----------



## Zeek

I have a D14 in a Antec 902 and the 140mm fan almost touches the side panel







Pretty tight fit but it's a damn quiet cooler, and the temps are great. 4.8ghz 1.38v and it doesn't go above 80c when running stress test


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I have a D14 in a Antec 902 and the 140mm fan almost touches the side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty tight fit but it's a damn quiet cooler, and the temps are great. 4.8ghz 1.38v and it doesn't go above 80c when running stress test


thats my main fear it not fitting my case and the noise

it will be here saturday so in less than 48 hours i will know ...then ill ship the H80i and the Cougars

ill post pics.....i wont delid until i have enough $ to buy a replacement just in case...so hopefully it can cool me efficiently without a delid

comes with NT-H1 thermal compound ...should i use that or Artic Silver 5?


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> thats my main fear it not fitting my case and the noise
> 
> it will be here saturday so in less than 48 hours i will know ...then ill ship the H80i and the Cougars
> 
> ill post pics.....i wont delid until i have enough $ to buy a replacement just in case...so hopefully it can cool me efficiently without a delid
> 
> comes with NT-H1 thermal compound ...should i use that or Artic Silver 5?


NT-H1 is great IMO. When I delidded I used Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra on the die and NT-H1 on the IHS. I've always used that and I think it matches performance with the top TIMS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> part of me wants to order it just to see how it would run but that thing looks mountrously big! its problaby far superior than the h80i (and cheaper)
> could i use my silent Cougar fans on it?
> i still have time to return my H80i


the D14 is a great cooler. ~1.2Kg with fans. the H80i is capable too. just be sure to mount it properly, and some folks support it with zipties if you have a vertical mount. THe D14 uses 140mm fans. if you have 120's in your case, the cougars are excellent replacements.

I hope this all works out for you!

some tables:

Capture.JPG 67k .JPG file


Capture.JPG 67k .JPG file


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the D14 is a great cooler. ~1.2Kg with fans. the H80i is capable too. just be sure to mount it properly, and some folks support it with zipties if you have a vertical mount. THe D14 uses 140mm fans. if you have 120's in your case, the cougars are excellent replacements.
> 
> I hope this all works out for you!
> 
> some tables:
> 
> Capture.JPG 67k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Capture.JPG 67k .JPG file


thats barelly a upgrade lol...will i notice a difference? i read air is better since it cools immediately and water takes a bit

Wait you said zip ties??? i tried googling it but no luck...what did you mean by zip ties!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> thats barelly a upgrade lol...will i notice a difference? i read air is better since it cools immediately and water takes a bit


the closed water loops can take a while to cool down. If toy have the D14 coming in, use it... just take your time with the mounting process. I think you had the H80 backplate on wrong (it"s not hard to miss the key-revit fit)

I think you'll be shocked by the size of the D-14


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you'll be shocked by the size of the D-14


I can say I was







I went from a 212+ to the D14 and once I got it I noticed both towers on the D14 are bigger than the 212+ itself lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I can say I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from a 212+ to the D14 and once I got it I noticed both towers on the D14 are bigger than the 212+ itself lol


Oh, i know! Really impressive chunk of metal!


----------



## ryboto

So, I'm testing a 4.5ghz OC, and in the ASRock AXTU software I went to up the fan speeds, so I changed the "level" of each fan to 10, and instead of increasing speed, they dropped. Interestingly enough, the CPU temp only went up a degree or two, and is bouncing between 69-72C.

So that's the first weird software behavior, second is that the M/B temp is reporting 1C. This is on an Z77E-ITX.


----------



## MKUL7R4

I'm getting an error when I try to install the Intel Management Engine driver: "The setup program failed to start one or more application processes."

Also, none of the other drivers will install: "The computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing the software."

Help?


----------



## robertordf

Hi!

I have got my best stable OC 2600k @4.5 today.

Thats my numbers:

45mult
-0.045 offset
1.701 PLL
Loadline lv3
+0.004 turbo

with 42mult I can go with -0.090V Offset

Is my 2600k bad/average/good?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I'm getting an error when I try to install the Intel Management Engine driver: "The setup program failed to start one or more application processes."
> 
> Also, none of the other drivers will install: "The computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing the software."
> 
> Help?


hmm thats wierd. The only driver that told me that was rapidstart. What BIOS version do you have? and what board?


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> hmm thats wierd. The only driver that told me that was rapidstart. What BIOS version do you have? and what board?


I have no idea what version of BIOS I have but I'm running a Z68 Extreme3 Gen3. I shouldn't say "all" the other drivers won't work, the only 2 that I need that won't work are Rapid Start and Rapid Storage.

edit: I don't think that the Intel Management Engine drivers will install because they are already installed. I was just trying to update them.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I have no idea what version of BIOS I have but I'm running a Z68 Extreme3 Gen3. I shouldn't say "all" the other drivers won't work, the only 2 that I need that won't work are Rapid Start and Rapid Storage.
> 
> edit: I don't think it the Intel Management Engine drivers will install because they are already installed. I was just trying to update them.


yea you should be fine then. BTW to find out the BIOS version just go into the BIOS and look at all of the main info and it will say something like "UEFI version"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> So, I'm testing a 4.5ghz OC, and in the ASRock AXTU software I went to up the fan speeds, so I changed the "level" of each fan to 10, and instead of increasing speed, they dropped. Interestingly enough, the CPU temp only went up a degree or two, and is bouncing between 69-72C.
> 
> So that's the first weird software behavior, second is that the M/B temp is reporting 1C. This is on an Z77E-ITX.


Not using the axtu software to oc... Right? Are those temps at 45 while at load?


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not using the axtu software to oc... Right? Are those temps at 45 while at load?


Wasn't using AXTU to OC, just to attempt to speed the fans up, and I inadvertantly caused them to slow to their lowest speeds, still, at the time, highest temp was 72C in P95. So yes, those temps were at load. Vcore was ~1.176/1.18 ish. Overnight it looks like I hit a max of 78C, and one core failed after 6 hours of P95. I upped the vcore a smidge this morning and reset it. Vcore is ~1.18/1.19 ish now.

If I don't touch the AXTU for fan settings, the fans spin at the speeds I tell them in the BIOS. It seems no matter what level I put them at with AXTU, they just spin at a fixed min speed.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> yea you should be fine then. BTW to find out the BIOS version just go into the BIOS and look at all of the main info and it will say something like "UEFI version"


How do I update it though? I'm pretty sure it's a new version because it came out a couple months after I had initially installed my drivers. Can I uninstall the Intel Management Engine driver and reinstall the new one, or is that not possible?

sorry I'm a newb


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> How do I update it though? I'm pretty sure it's a new version because it came out a couple months after I had initially installed my drivers. Can I uninstall the Intel Management Engine driver and reinstall the new one, or is that not possible?
> 
> sorry I'm a newb


I just updated my BIOS last night and it was quite easy to do. I have the same mobo and cpu and DL'd the most recent BIOS here. Verify and DL if it's a match.

I did get a BSOD upon the first reboot to Win7 but only because I have an SSD and forgot to change IDE to AHCI in the BIOS. After that I got to 4.0mhz and played BF3 for an hour stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Wasn't using AXTU to OC, just to attempt to speed the fans up, and I inadvertantly caused them to slow to their lowest speeds, still, at the time, highest temp was 72C in P95. So yes, those temps were at load. Vcore was ~1.176/1.18 ish. Overnight it looks like I hit a max of 78C, and one core failed after 6 hours of P95. I upped the vcore a smidge this morning and reset it. Vcore is ~1.18/1.19 ish now.
> 
> If I don't touch the AXTU for fan settings, the fans spin at the speeds I tell them in the BIOS. It seems no matter what level I put them at with AXTU, they just spin at a fixed min speed.


When you said you upped the vcore, did you increase turbo or offset? Care to share your settings?

That fan thing is strange...IDK.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> I'm getting an error when I try to install the Intel Management Engine driver: "The setup program failed to start one or more application processes."
> 
> Also, none of the other drivers will install: "The computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing the software."
> 
> Help?


Bios version and chipset drivers match?


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ...That fan thing is strange...IDK.


I'm using SpeedFan and it works nicely. By default the fans start at 100% when posting but once in Win7 they throttle to my preferred settings. I have a lapped Antec 620 on my CPU, my fan is running 35% and my temp is at 4.0mhz 1.28v is 45C.


----------



## Jpmboy

Whoa - do not attempt to uninstall the chipset drivers. Just reflash the bios with the version you want to use, then install the correct chipset version. Easiest to just use the newest release of both from the asrock website.

Put the bios on a usb key, leave it in, repost and use instant flash.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Whoa - do not attempt to uninstall the chipset drivers. Just reflash the bios with the version you want to use, then install the correct chipset version. Easiest to just use the newest release of both from the asrock website.
> 
> Put the bios on a usb key, leave it in, repost and use instant flash.


Wow I am a dunce for not looking directly under the driver download where it says "Click here to download required BIOS."

I will try this when I get home, I'm sure this is the problem. Thanks!!!


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> When you said you upped the vcore, did you increase turbo or offset? Care to share your settings?
> 
> That fan thing is strange...IDK.


Right now, I'm using all the settings from the guide. I have left the turbo vcore alone, and only increased the offset. I'm at +0.055V right now, which gives a real vcore of 1.8-1.9V under load at 4.5ghz.

I don't know what the max temps are for this setting, as I set it this morning and left for work, after an offset of +0.050V failed in P95 after 5ish hours overnight. Granted, my fans were at minimum during that stress test, but I did only see a peak temp of 78C, with an average of 71C-ish.


----------



## Gerbacio

Scheduled Delivery:
Friday, 03/08/2013, by 3:00 P.M.(by end of day for residential deliveries)

YEAH!!


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Right now, I'm using all the settings from the guide. I have left the turbo vcore alone, and only increased the offset. I'm at +0.055V right now, which gives a real vcore of 1.8-1.9V under load at 4.5ghz.
> 
> I don't know what the max temps are for this setting, as I set it this morning and left for work, after an offset of +0.050V failed in P95 after 5ish hours overnight. Granted, my fans were at minimum during that stress test, but I did only see a peak temp of 78C, with an average of 71C-ish.


You could leave the offset at +0.005 to get a nice idle voltage, and just edit the turbo voltage for the load voltage. I myself run -0.085 offset for 0.925 idle with +0.203 turbo for 1.38v under load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> Wow I am a dunce for not looking directly under the driver download where it says "Click here to download required BIOS."
> 
> I will try this when I get home, I'm sure this is the problem. Thanks!!!


Cool.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Right now, I'm using all the settings from the guide. I have left the turbo vcore alone, and only increased the offset. I'm at +0.055V right now, which gives a real vcore of 1.8-1.9V under load at 4.5ghz.
> 
> I don't know what the max temps are for this setting, as I set it this morning and left for work, after an offset of +0.050V failed in P95 after 5ish hours overnight. Granted, my fans were at minimum during that stress test, but I did only see a peak temp of 78C, with an average of 71C-ish.


Those numbers cannot be your "real vcore".

See Zeek's post. Use the turbo oberclocking method. Set offset to 5 or 10 mV, and increase turbo only.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:
> Friday, 03/08/2013, by 3:00 P.M.(by end of day for residential deliveries)
> 
> YEAH!!


Dont let the size of that beast scare ya! It will seem like it belongs on the roof of the building!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Right now, I'm using all the settings from the guide. I have left the turbo vcore alone, and only increased the offset. I'm at +0.055V right now, which gives a real vcore of 1.8-1.9V under load at 4.5ghz.
> 
> I don't know what the max temps are for this setting, as I set it this morning and left for work, after an offset of +0.050V failed in P95 after 5ish hours overnight. Granted, my fans were at minimum during that stress test, but I did only see a peak temp of 78C, with an average of 71C-ish.


That VCore is scary high, how are you calculating/getting the "Real VCore" as opposed to what is seen in CPU-Z or in BIOS?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dont let the size of that beast scare ya! It will seem like it belongs on the roof of the building!


im scared already lol ! what where you previously refering to ZIp Ties?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> im scared already lol ! what where you previously refering to ZIp Ties?


Dont use zip ties lol. Just install like the directions say. Mine hasnt "fallen off" yet


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That VCore is scary high, how are you calculating/getting the "Real VCore" as opposed to what is seen in CPU-Z or in BIOS?


Damn, sorry, keep forgetting the 1. it's 1.18/1.19V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Those numbers cannot be your "real vcore".
> 
> See Zeek's post. Use the turbo oberclocking method. Set offset to 5 or 10 mV, and increase turbo only.


See above for real vcore.

As for the turbo, you're saying I should just set a 0.005v Offset, and then for turbo use the 0.055V offset?


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> As for the turbo, you're saying I should just set a 0.005v Offset, and then for turbo use the 0.055V offset?


Yes. The offset mostly messes with the idle vcore. If you add or take off volts in offset mode your idle vcore will go up or down. If you already nice a nice idle vcore just use turbo voltage and that changes the voltage under load.


----------



## MKUL7R4

One last question. Is it worth it to flash the BIOS just to update my chipset drivers? I really don't want to mess up my hardware or lose my data. I'm not sure I even feel like overclocking anymore; I really don't need to right now anyways


----------



## Caz

Anyone update to 1.90 BIOS version? I don't know if I want to update....if it REALLY important.

At 1.20 right now.

Edit- Hey look its Ryboto!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKUL7R4*
> 
> One last question. Is it worth it to flash the BIOS just to update my chipset drivers? I really don't want to mess up my hardware or lose my data. I'm not sure I even feel like overclocking anymore; I really don't need to right now anyways


Flashing bios will not affect your data assuming you do it correctly. F it up, and it is one of the few ways we can truely brick a MB.

You can overwrite the incorrect chipset drivers you partially installed with the correct ones for the bios you are currently using.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Dont use zip ties lol. Just install like the directions say. Mine hasnt "fallen off" yet


Funny!

Some folks get anal about 1.2 kilograms hanging sideways and strap it to the top of the case... When i was using aircooling, i didn't either and never had one fall off and bounce around in the case


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Anyone update to 1.90 BIOS version? I don't know if I want to update....if it REALLY important.
> 
> At 1.20 right now.


I did not realize that 2.9 ws released. Ill go check it out. Im on 2.8 right now.

edit: I don't see 2.90 on the ASRock website, still just 2.80.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> As for the turbo, you're saying I should just set a 0.005v Offset, and then for turbo use the 0.055V offset?


5mV in offset and work your load vcore thru turbo. Just empirically, it may not be exactly 1:1... 50mV from offset may be 50 +\- 5mV added to turbo. Just adjust turbo to match the bios vcore you had for the offset method. Then check p95 load vcore


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Damn, sorry, keep forgetting the 1. it's 1.18/1.19V.
> See above for real vcore.
> As for the turbo, you're saying I should just set a 0.005v Offset, and then for turbo use the 0.055V offset?


Yes you will need to increase turbo. You want to try and keep your offset low so that you have a low idle vcore.

We need to know what your idle vcore is w/ a +0.005 offset (Displayed in CPU-z w/ a 16 multi)


----------



## wholeeo

Does anyone have an idea on how low can the typical IB CPU go on idle 16x clocks?.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on how low can the typical IB CPU go on idle 16x clocks?.


One member that i was helping had his down to a .82v or .83v IIRC


----------



## wholeeo

I think mine is a bit above .90, going to try to drop it some more later.


----------



## Lucky 23

No problem


----------



## Gerbacio

OMG that Noctuna is a ******* BEHEMOTH! ....idk if it will even fit lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on how low can the typical IB CPU go on idle 16x clocks?.


+.005 offset and I idle at 0.856


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> OMG that Noctuna is a ******* BEHEMOTH! ....idk if it will even fit lol


Oh yeah!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I did not realize that 2.9 ws released. Ill go check it out. Im on 2.8 right now.
> 
> edit: I don't see 2.90 on the ASRock website, still just 2.80.


http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=Z77%20Pro3&o=BIOS


----------



## funxion

Just wondering if you guys could give me any tips/pointers.

My target is 4.5GHz with an i7 3770K. I'm currently sitting with the following settings:

-VCore: 1.25V
-DRAM: 1.5V
-PCH: 1.059V
-VTT: 1.076V
-PLL: 1.832V

I'm doing a simple overclock (for now) and am really only messing with VCore. I've put this thing through Prime for an hour with no problems. Temps did get pretty hot (around 90C on full load), but it idles around 33-35C (hottest core; the rest are 25ish).

Anything I can do to further ensure stability or to make things run smoother with this OC? I may be under-volting it, not sure though.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Oh yeah!


 Noctuna.png 362k .png file


Temps are not that greater but when you look at my Case you will see my computer has NO airflow...so its doing a superb job considering the situation...also it didnt got to 105 lol so thats a plus

this thing was so easy to install it was stupid...corsair should take notes from Noctuna, took me 5 minutes if that.

its a bit noisier than the h80i with cougars and its touching the cover of my CPU

CrampedCase.JPG 2178k .JPG file


it dosnt have a fan in the front pushing air into the Noctuna

im problaby gonna buy another tower so any suggestions on full towers would be appreciated ....Keep in mind it needs to fit the Noctuna and last me a good 4 years if not more!

aiming for 130$ under!

*THIS THING IS HUGE!!!!
*

next project is Deliding when i get the $$$ to justify a CPU replacement....thanks everyone


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=Z77%20Pro3&o=BIOS


doh...I have a different board. my bad for the confusion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funxion*
> 
> Just wondering if you guys could give me any tips/pointers.
> 
> My target is 4.5GHz with an i7 3770K. I'm currently sitting with the following settings:
> 
> -VCore: 1.25V
> -DRAM: 1.5V
> -PCH: 1.059V
> -VTT: 1.076V
> -PLL: 1.832V
> 
> I'm doing a simple overclock (for now) and am really only messing with VCore. I've put this thing through Prime for an hour with no problems. Temps did get pretty hot (around 90C on full load), but it idles around 33-35C (hottest core; the rest are 25ish).
> 
> Anything I can do to further ensure stability or to make things run smoother with this OC? I may be under-volting it, not sure though.


what heatsink are you using? 90C? you can try lowering CPU PLL one notch (1.791v). PLease fillout rigbuilder (top right) and add it to your sig ("show my stuff"). are all other settings as described on page 1 of this guide? are you using offset? fixed? or turbo OC?


----------



## Jpmboy

Gerbacio - good job getting it in there! before buying a new case... do you have an empty drivebay in front of the HS?

With an open case and at 4.5 the D-14 should be giving you lower temps (these look the same as your H80i). I think you will need to delid that chip to go any higher.


----------



## flickerfp

Wanted to say a big thank you for all of the information provided in this thread. It's been a long time since I've had an interest in overclocking and recently built a new rig to give it a shot.

Following this thread, I'm Prime stable 4.6 at 1.12 vcore. Temps stay in the low to mid 60's and still playing with it. Guess it's time to turn it up.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gerbacio - good job getting it in there! before buying a new case... do you have an empty drivebay in front of the HS?
> 
> With an open case and at 4.5 the D-14 should be giving you lower temps (these look the same as your H80i). I think you will need to delid that chip to go any higher.


Yeah I do! Ill give a shot to deliding soon

I ran it withe case closed ... Yeah It's around the same temps but after I return the h90i I would have saved some money

I'm not paying for the case but I'm on that budget close as possible to 100$ I recently used my old msi fuzion and 1055t with the h55 and raptor drive and made a pc for my mom ... So she said shed buy me one as a gift !

Hopefully the mail dosnt drop her pc ... Arrives tomorrow !









So I can get a nice case to fit everything with better airflow


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> +.005 offset and I idle at 0.856


Nice. Had to set mine at -.070 to get .856 idle. I currently have it set to -.075 for a .848 idle vcore.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flickerfp*
> 
> Wanted to say a big thank you for all of the information provided in this thread. It's been a long time since I've had an interest in overclocking and recently built a new rig to give it a shot.
> 
> Following this thread, I'm Prime stable 4.6 at 1.12 vcore. Temps stay in the low to mid 60's and still playing with it. Guess it's time to turn it up.











...and here I am worried about going over 49C @4.3mhz ~1.28v. Running prime for an hour now and looking good.

You gotta get water on there. It's so much quiter and works like a charm. I using an Antec 620 all in one, lapped, with a PWM pushing at 66% speed. Very quite.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Nice. Had to set mine at -.070 to get .856 idle. I currently have it set to -.075 for a .848 idle vcore.


and how to you test the stability of the low idle volts? lock the cores at 16 and then do what?

also, i thought this group might be interested in reading this review:

http://techreport.com/review/23246/inside-the-second-gaming-performance-with-today-cpus


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *and how to you test the stability of the low idle volts? lock the cores at 16 and then do what?*
> 
> also, i thought this group might be interested in reading this review:
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/23246/inside-the-second-gaming-performance-with-today-cpus


Though I haven't done that yet its exactly what I was planning on doing. I'd lock the it at 16x and instead of an offset I'd set the voltage manually. It's my understanding that if I set the multiplier to 16x in offset mode the CPU itself will drop its VID to a factory preset for that frequency.


----------



## Gerbacio

Ok found this at a very decent price

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1454991

what do you guys think???? im problaby gonna delid it anyways and take the risk....i think it will give me the best cooling and maybe i dont need the case

if **** hits the fan ill be 100 to a new i5 ....if not ill order the case

any thoughts??


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and how to you test the stability of the low idle volts? lock the cores at 16 and then do what?
> 
> also, i thought this group might be interested in reading this review:
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/23246/inside-the-second-gaming-performance-with-today-cpus


Thanks for that, it was a good read. Informative. I am glad that I went with Intel for my build. Seems like AMD needs to step up the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ok found this at a very decent price
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1454991
> 
> what do you guys think???? im problaby gonna delid it anyways and take the risk....i think it will give me the best cooling and maybe i dont need the case
> 
> if **** hits the fan ill be 100 to a new i5 ....if not ill order the case
> 
> any thoughts??


I like it, and it has decent reviews. Has all the bells and whistles.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Edit- Hey look its Ryboto!


YO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 5mV in offset and work your load vcore thru turbo. Just empirically, it may not be exactly 1:1... 50mV from offset may be 50 +\- 5mV added to turbo. Just adjust turbo to match the bios vcore you had for the offset method. Then check p95 load vcore


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes you will need to increase turbo. You want to try and keep your offset low so that you have a low idle vcore.
> 
> We need to know what your idle vcore is w/ a +0.005 offset (Displayed in CPU-z w/ a 16 multi)


So far I'm 15.5 hours Prime95 stable at 4.5ghz. Voltage has drooped, now it bounces between 1.176-1.184V. Real temp reports the highest temperature during the day was 75C.


Should I be content, or push for more?!?

edit- Just noticed CPUID and AXTU disagree with HWiNFO on vcore. The latter says I'm at 1.23V, while the other two report 1.176v.....


----------



## Gerbacio

I just bought: 'Coollaboratory Liquid PRO Thermal Interface Material' by Coollaboratory
www.amazon.com
Coollaboratory Liquid PRO Thermal Interface Material

BOOM! go big or go home! will be here in a week! then Deliding!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> YO.
> 
> So far I'm 15.5 hours Prime95 stable at 4.5ghz. Voltage has drooped, now it bounces between 1.176-1.184V. Real temp reports the highest temperature during the day was 75C.
> 
> 
> Should I be content, or push for more?!?


would be good enough for me. just open event viewer and check that there were no WHEA errors


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> would be good enough for me. just open event viewer and check that there were no WHEA errors


Took a peak, there were WHEA errors on the first attempt at 4.5ghz, but after that core failed in P95, it stopped happening.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Took a peak, there were WHEA errors on the first attempt at 4.5ghz, but after that core failed in P95, it stopped happening.


none during the 15h run just posted?

this is handy:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> none during the 15h run just posted?
> 
> this is handy:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


Nope, the last one was around 2am this morning, which was when that core failed. Just tried 4.6ghz and got a few WHEA warnings, so I bumped the vcore and I'm testing again now.


----------



## ryboto

Tried for 4.7ghz before bed, crashed a bunch, WHEA errors abound. Upped the Vcore, still unstable. Not sure how high to go. Went to an offset of +0.113V. Do I need to enable the PLL overvoltage thingy at that speed?


----------



## Lucky 23

Your using a +0.113 Offset or Turbo?


----------



## Zeek

I didn't need PPL overvoltage for 4.7, but I did for 4.8. I did have to raise my CPU PPL from the 1.58v I had to 1.71v to get it stable too.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ok found this at a very decent price
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1454991
> 
> what do you guys think???? im problaby gonna delid it anyways and take the risk....i think it will give me the best cooling and maybe i dont need the case
> 
> if **** hits the fan ill be 100 to a new i5 ....if not ill order the case
> 
> any thoughts??


Take a look at an Arc Midi R2. Amazing case with great airflow.

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=78227&vpn=Arc%20Midi%20R2&manufacture=Fractal%20Design&promoid=1276

And only at $90!


----------



## Emu105

Guys quick question every time I put up my multiplier my cpu vcore goes up so lets say at 3.5 it was at 1.088 now max at 3.6 its at 1.104 mind you I have no add more turbo or to offset or this is normal? I have followed everything on here.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Take a look at an Arc Midi R2. Amazing case with great airflow.
> 
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=78227&vpn=Arc%20Midi%20R2&manufacture=Fractal%20Design&promoid=1276
> 
> And only at $90!


nice case i just want it full tower


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys quick question every time I put up my multiplier my cpu vcore goes up so lets say at 3.5 it was at 1.088 now max at 3.6 its at 1.104 mind you I have no add more turbo or to offset or this is normal? I have followed everything on here.


It's normal. The CPU has a preset VID for each multiplier.


----------



## Emu105

Ok another question I started with 33 with offset at .005 and turbo at .004 now at the moment im at 4.4 ghz at 1.84 vcore I keep passing all the 5min test is this normal or am I doing something wrong ? Here says achieve the highest stable multiplier with lowest positive turbo boost voltage , so when I get a error on prime with in what ever multiplier im at increase the turbo by 1? or should I stop the 5min test and do the 20 min ? because every time I pass the 5 min I put the multiplier by one.


----------



## Derko1

Just switches to a 3770k and a Z77 Extreme 6 and I'm trying to get 4.8 stable... but it won't stay.

I have PLL Overvoltage enabled, offset mode at +155 in level 2 calibration. Gives me around 1.4v max. It seems that as soon as windows starts, there's issues. Should I just keep going up with the vcore?


----------



## zbomb5610

So with my situation using the 3770k and the extreme3, it turned out to be the motherboard. As soon as I put in the Gigabyte UD4H motherboard I was able to overclock and boot up 4.5ghz, 4.6ghz and 4.7ghz without any issues or freezing and I can freely change around all voltages and get into windows.

I figure most likely the extreme3 needs to be RMAd but for now I am completely satisfied with the gigabyte motherboard.

My cousin's extreme4 is treating him well but I don't think I personally would use an asrock motherboard again.

This guide is awesome though and I was still able to use the information I learned here to help with my gigabyte overclocking. Currently running some tests on stability to see what OC I can reach on air cooling.

Thanks for the help though guys but there wasn't anything to be done since it was hardware related.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your using a +0.113 Offset or Turbo?


+0.005V on vcore offset, turbo is what I set to 0.113V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Tried for 4.7ghz before bed, crashed a bunch, WHEA errors abound. Upped the Vcore, still unstable. Not sure how high to go. Went to an offset of +0.113V. Do I need to enable the PLL overvoltage thingy at that speed?


yeah - I need Internal PLL Overvoltage Enabled for 47 and 48. When doing a warm reboot, i dont need it on for either, but a cold boot will double pump then boot to 47/48 cleanly. I just hate that 2x pump with all the water gear attached to this rig. POst will take longer with iPLL enabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> +0.005V on vcore offset, turbo is what I set to 0.113V.


is this holding a good 48?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys quick question every time I put up my multiplier my cpu vcore goes up so lets say at 3.5 it was at 1.088 now max at 3.6 its at 1.104 mind you I have no add more turbo or to offset or this is normal? I have followed everything on here.


yes, the vcore willincrease w/ multi


----------



## Gerbacio

quick question is there a fan control app inside of windows i could use ...most of my case fans are connected to the motherboard!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> quick question is there a fan control app inside of windows i could use ...most of my case fans are connected to the motherboard!


Speefan


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> quick question is there a fan control app inside of windows i could use ...most of my case fans are connected to the motherboard!


asrock axtu can control the fans


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Speefan


have it no luck...thanks thou


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> asrock axtu can control the fans


i want to lower the speed of the cougar.... cant find a way to do so


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i want to lower the speed of the cougar.... cant find a way to do so


this came with the motherboard - or go to teh asrock website and download AXTU tuning utility

Capture.JPG 110k .JPG file


----------



## Derko1

Guys, so I am able to do 4.5ghz at 1.23v with my 3770k. Is this good overall? I am trying to get to 4.8, but will delid before I do that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Though I haven't done that yet its exactly what I was planning on doing. I'd lock the it at 16x and instead of an offset I'd set the voltage manually. It's my understanding that if I set the multiplier to 16x in offset mode the CPU itself will drop its VID to a factory preset for that frequency.


so i tried this. lock the multi at 16. left it on offset and went negative 5mV, turn off turbo and speedstep (not necessary with locked multi) was able to load windows okay...but then what. wait and see if it freezes? putting a limited vcore load will not crash it since loading windows likely tests that.

IMO this was pretty much a worthless exercise. I'm not sure of the "drive" to have the lowest idle voltage possible. I do understand tuning to a reasonably low idle volts. reloaded my 46 profile, my idle with 10mV offset is 0.976v.

hey wholeeo - i se you are over on the Valley board!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this came with the motherboard - or go to teh asrock website and download AXTU tuning utility
> 
> Capture.JPG 110k .JPG file


 Fan.png 570k .png file


dosnt do anything even if i move it to the middle ....dont really know what else to do

btww is that xfast ram thing any good?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Guys, so I am able to do 4.5ghz at 1.23v with my 3770k. Is this good overall? I am trying to get to 4.8, but will delid before I do that.


May be a tad high, but definately fix Intels F-up on the thermal solution before going higher. Frankly, after poping the top on two Ivys (neighbor and nephew) to deal with this screw up, I'll wait for the next gen where they had better fix this problem so we do not have to. Launching a flagship K series with poor heat management is a joke! I'd ding that engineer on his/her performence review this year for sure!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Fan.png 570k .png file
> 
> 
> dosnt do anything even if i move it to the middle ....dont really know what else to do
> 
> btww is that xfast ram thing any good?


after moving teh slider, you hit "Apply"?

xfast ram - didnt do anything for me @2133.
thr USB thing seems quirky

ps> do not use the overclocking stuff in that GUI.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> after moving teh slider, you hit "Apply"?
> 
> xfast ram - didnt do anything for me @2133.
> thr USB thing seems quirky
> 
> ps> do not use the overclocking stuff in that GUI.


ok in unistalled their USB thing and the Lan one is soon to follow

the slider and apply dont work...i might put a old case fan see how it works

im gonna delid it today and use the thermal paste that came with the Noctuna (then ill take it off and use the Coollaboratory Liquid PRO Thermal Interface Material when it gets here)

so double sided razor blade as thin as humanly possible and a ******ed amount of patience!

hit it with a hammer until it comes off right???

j/k lol


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> May be a tad high, but definately fix Intels F-up on the thermal solution before going higher. Frankly, after poping the top on two Ivys (neighbor and nephew) to deal with this screw up, I'll wait for the next gen where they had better fix this problem so we do not have to. Launching a flagship K series with poor heat management is a joke! I'd ding that engineer on his/her performence review this year for sure!


Do you think that it's worth keeping the CPU? I actually still have a chance of returning it for another if I wanted. But I don't want to take my chances at getting a worse chip also.









I'm trying to go for 4.6 right now and it's not happening. Already at 1.28v and it's still having issues with Prime seconds in.


----------



## dbthump

Can anyone tell me W T F this is?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Can anyone tell me W T F this is?


congrats sir you are the owner of the fastest processor in the history!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> congrats sir you are the owner of the fastest processor in the history!


LMAO !

I think it's speed fan. reboot and just start cpuZ - no speeefan running. a few others on these forums have seen the same thing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Do you think that it's worth keeping the CPU? I actually still have a chance of returning it for another if I wanted. But I don't want to take my chances at getting a worse chip also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to go for 4.6 right now and it's not happening. Already at 1.28v and it's still having issues with Prime seconds in.


if you can control the heat, 1.28V still leaves plenty of room to move. But watch tose temperatures!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok in unistalled their USB thing and the Lan one is soon to follow
> 
> the slider and apply dont work...i might put a old case fan see how it works
> im gonna delid it today and use the thermal paste that came with the Noctuna (then ill take it off and use the Coollaboratory Liquid PRO Thermal Interface Material when it gets here)
> so double sided razor blade as thin as humanly possible and a ******ed amount of patience!
> hit it with a hammer until it comes off right???
> j/k lol


did you get 3 or 4 pin Cougars? The ATXU fan controller works on my Cougars and Antechs. How do you have hte fans set in Bios? Auto? or Manual?

oh, yeah - hammer and chisel...


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you can control the heat, 1.28V still leaves plenty of room to move. But watch tose temperatures!


I have a WC set up and had planned on delidding. So I guess I should be ok. I will be doing it later today... I am getting some crazy high temps like in the low 90s right now. So something isn't right.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I have a WC set up and had planned on delidding. So I guess I should be ok. I will be doing it later today... I am getting some crazy high temps like in the low 90s right now. So something isn't right.


once you pop the cap and fix the TIM between the Die and Cap, it will work AMAZINGLY better. Not yet worth the upgrade for me. I came real close to pulling teh trigger on a 3770K and AsrocK E9... but then came to my senses. this is the external rad system I use - makes it easy to move between rigs. Expensive buy super cooling capability.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Speedfan locks up my pc. Anbody else with this issue?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Speedfan locks up my pc. Anbody else with this issue?


that program has caused me problems since E and QX series 775 equipment. I removed it from every rig.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LMAO !
> 
> I think it's speed fan. reboot and just start cpuZ - no speeefan running. a few others on these forums have seen the same thing.


It only seems to do it when I'm in game, BF3 in this case. I keep these up on my 2nd monitor and glanced over while waiting to respawn and was like







. It lasts for must a blip of a second and goes back to normal.

I've been using speedfan for a week now and digging it thus far. I've got profiles set for specific temps/rpm.

Is there something better offering the same functionality?


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Heh, my overclock which I was gaming on crashed after 1s prime and now my SSD is not recognized anymore.

Luckily powercycling my pc fixed it, but now I remember why overclocking is still scary


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Ok another question I started with 33 with offset at .005 and turbo at .004 now at the moment im at 4.4 ghz at 1.84 vcore I keep passing all the 5min test is this normal or am I doing something wrong ? Here says achieve the highest stable multiplier with lowest positive turbo boost voltage , so when I get a error on prime with in what ever multiplier im at increase the turbo by 1? or should I stop the 5min test and do the 20 min ? because every time I pass the 5 min I put the multiplier by one.


At 4.4 Ghz, you should be 1.2VCore area, maybe more, probably less. If you are in fact seeing VCore as high as 1.84 then something is very wrong. I have the same chip you do and at 4.4GHz I was still at offset +.005 and turbo +.004, I didn't do a full stability run because I wasn't done pushing, but my VCore was 1.18ish. What are your current CPU offset and turbo offset set to when your seeing 1.84VCore? I mean that's really really dangerously high and entirely unnecessary for 4.4GHz.


----------



## Gerbacio

ALOT easier than I thought it would ... Now hopefully it will work lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALOT easier than I thought it would ... Now hopefully it will work lol


SWEET JEBUS! I just talked my self out of this and you go and make it look easy.


----------



## Gerbacio

firstdelid.png 723k .png file


ok the good the bad the ugly and the great

as you can see its running alot cooler.....by alot cooler check my previous screens at 95 degrees..

its easy to do all you need is some patience!

i booted up with the same 4.5 but had to drop the turbo since it crashed ...apparently if its cooler it also needs less power.....ran prime for a bit no errors exept the WHEA errors .. it was poping so i need to find the sweet spot again

good its alot cooler therefore it needs alot less power......the bad i need to rebalance everything since the values have changed

btw i wanna say im also not using Coollaboratory Liquid PRO Thermal Interface Material since it gets here thursday!

so it will drop even more, so far im impressed with the drastic difference it has made


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> firstdelid.png 723k .png file
> 
> 
> ok the good the bad the ugly and the great
> 
> as you can see its running alot cooler.....by alot cooler check my previous screens at 95 degrees..
> 
> its easy to do all you need is some patience!
> 
> i booted up with the same 4.5 but had to drop the turbo since it crashed ...apparently if its cooler it also needs less power.....ran prime for a bit no errors exept the WHEA errors .. it was poping so i need to find the sweet spot again
> 
> good its alot cooler therefore it needs alot less power......the bad i need to rebalance everything since the values have changed
> 
> btw i wanna say im also not using Coollaboratory Liquid PRO Thermal Interface Material since it gets here thursday!
> 
> so it will drop even more, so far im impressed with the drastic difference it has made


Ok I just wanted to say now that I turned off that xfast ram program I turned on yesterday

No errors and I keep lowering the turbo ... Offset is at .5


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ok I just wanted to say now that I turned off that xfast ram ...No errors....


Yea I read about xfast and it didn't sound inviting to me, more of a marketing blah blah to me.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Ok another question I started with 33 with offset at .005 and turbo at .004 now at the moment im at 4.4 ghz at 1.84 vcore I keep passing all the 5min test is this normal or am I doing something wrong ? Here says achieve the highest stable multiplier with lowest positive turbo boost voltage , so when I get a error on prime with in what ever multiplier im at increase the turbo by 1? or should I stop the 5min test and do the 20 min ? because every time I pass the 5 min I put the multiplier by one.
> 
> 
> 
> At 4.4 Ghz, you should be 1.2VCore area, maybe more, probably less. If you are in fact seeing VCore as high as 1.84 then something is very wrong. I have the same chip you do and at 4.4GHz I was still at offset +.005 and turbo +.004, I didn't do a full stability run because I wasn't done pushing, but my VCore was 1.18ish. What are your current CPU offset and turbo offset set to when your seeing 1.84VCore? I mean that's really really dangerously high and entirely unnecessary for 4.4GHz.
Click to expand...

omg I typd that so wrong... I got 1.184!! lol so sorry for that typo, ok so at 4.5 I got it to run at 1.192 1hr prime worked I try 4.6 this where I hit my wall I had it at 1.236 and in a few min prime just screws up my temps are good , you can say avg 62c thank you NH-14D ! so whats the deal on 4.6 it needs a lottt more vcore? with 4.6 before giving up I hsd turbo .0036 still was a pain.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ok I just wanted to say now that I turned off that xfast ram program I turned on yesterday
> 
> No errors and I keep lowering the turbo ... Offset is at .5


keep lowering turbo... what a difference right? Intel really kissed the donkey with their die-cap TIM !!

NIce job Gerbacio !!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> omg I typd that so wrong... I got 1.184!! lol so sorry for that typo, ok so at 4.5 I got it to run at 1.192 1hr prime worked I try 4.6 this where I hit my wall I had it at 1.236 and in a few min prime just screws up my temps are good , you can say avg 62c thank you NH-14D ! so whats the deal on 4.6 it needs a lottt more vcore? with 4.6 before giving up I hsd turbo .0036 still was a pain.


on average... just AVERAGE: each 100MHz costs ~ 40mV (0.040). sometimes more, sometimes less. Bt a reasonably good ruile of thumb.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> keep lowering turbo... what a difference right? Intel really kissed the donkey with their die-cap TIM !!
> 
> NIce job Gerbacio !!


nice job **** ....this is 100% you bro!

quick question if P95 dosnt crash but it gives me a whea error do i keep raising the turbo or dont worry?

it dosnt crash and i just ran it for 30 min with 1 whea erro but prime kept running

im a bit in shock on how its making such a drastic difference....cant wait for the real deal Thermal liquid to get here this week!


----------



## Emu105

Ok i just ran 4.5 at 1.192 for an hr and it was good to go. I'm really happy to be honest lol should i try to push 4.6?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so i tried this. lock the multi at 16. left it on offset and went negative 5mV, turn off turbo and speedstep (not necessary with locked multi) was able to load windows okay...but then what. wait and see if it freezes? putting a limited vcore load will not crash it since loading windows likely tests that.
> 
> IMO this was pretty much a worthless exercise. I'm not sure of the "drive" to have the lowest idle voltage possible. I do understand tuning to a reasonably low idle volts. reloaded my 46 profile, my idle with 10mV offset is 0.976v.
> 
> hey wholeeo - i se you are over on the Valley board!


Being that my PC is idle most of the time or near it I want the lowest I can get. It's like overclocking but the opposite way,







I use to idle at around .94-97 and got it down to .84 so far. Haven't performed any locked 16x tests as of yet but just using my computer as normal it seems fine. I'm figuring if unstable it will eventually crash if too low a voltage. Will keep dropping it to see where it becomes obviously unstable then work from there.

My work is done in the Valley thread until a 690 comes through and beats my score. That's when I'll do the bios unlock and go ham,


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> omg I typd that so wrong... I got 1.184!! lol so sorry for that typo, ok so at 4.5 I got it to run at 1.192 1hr prime worked I try 4.6 this where I hit my wall I had it at 1.236 and in a few min prime just screws up my temps are good , you can say avg 62c thank you NH-14D ! so whats the deal on 4.6 it needs a lottt more vcore? with 4.6 before giving up I hsd turbo .0036 still was a pain.


You still have headroom to push it. Its up to you how far you want to push your rig.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> nice job **** ....this is 100% you bro!
> quick question if P95 dosnt crash but it gives me a whea error do i keep raising the turbo or dont worry?
> it dosnt crash and i just ran it for 30 min with 1 whea erro but prime kept running
> im a bit in shock on how its making such a drastic difference....cant wait for the real deal Thermal liquid to get here this week!


yeah - just one notch if p95 seems stable buy still producing whea. are you using teh D-14 or teh H80?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Ok i just ran 4.5 at 1.192 for an hr and it was good to go. I'm really happy to be honest lol should i try to push 4.6?


lots of room to incerase vcore for 46.


----------



## Jpmboy

[quote name="wholeeo" url="/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/4280#post_19477314"

My work is done in the Valley thread until a 690 comes through and beats my score. That's when I'll do the bios unlock and go ham,







[/quote]

i might try to up the clock further on these 7970s, but no reason to blow a VRM.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i might try to up the clock further on these 7970s, but no reason to blow a VRM.


Them 7000s are stomping on everything not called Titan in Valley,


----------



## Jpmboy

For you guys with the Z77 E4 and E6 boards:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1333812/asrock-z77-extreme4-z77-extreme6-review

*Sin0822 is from another planet where silicone and rare-earth metals are a staple of the diet* and... I think he has posted OC profiles for your boards and chips.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - just one notch if p95 seems stable buy still producing whea. are you using teh D-14 or teh H80?


The noctuna ... The h80i is on the box to be returned Monday

Left it running p95 when I left home so soon ill have a idea


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Them 7000s are stomping on everything not called Titan in Valley,


Yeah I love my 7970 this thing is a monster!

Mine is oc but I don't want to push it


----------



## Caz

wholeo I love your avy. lol


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is this holding a good 48?


I haven't tried 48. I'm not sure what turbo offset to try at that high. I know I'll need PLL.


----------



## Bladedrummer

Hello, everyone, I read this guide a week ago and last night I finally got around to trying this out.
I only did some "green overclocking", I might try to get a little further yesterday.

Thank you for writing this up!

Here is a pic of my first OC, an i7 3770K at 4.5GHz.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/45ghzoc.jpg/

Direct Link Might actually work better.


----------



## Emu105

I hit a wall... I try 4.6 for 20min it works at 1.282 now at 4.7 with 1.296 core 2 well worker 2 stopes after 1 min the rest keep working. whats going on here I need to add more voltage?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bladedrummer*
> 
> Hello, everyone, I read this guide a week ago and last night I finally got around to trying this out.
> I only did some "green overclocking", I might try to get a little further yesterday.
> 
> Thank you for writing this up!
> 
> Here is a pic of my first OC, an i7 3770K at 4.5GHz.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/45ghzoc.jpg/
> 
> Direct Link Might actually work better.


nice ....im gonna beat the pros by saying edit your signature and put your rig down there

also take screenshots of you BIOS and put them in here (put a memory stick on the comp , go to the bios and press f12)

also welcome


----------



## ryboto

Anyone else experience CPU-Z reporting voltages much much lower than HWiNFO?


----------



## flickerfp

Played around with it a little more today. This is what I have so far, may delid it next.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I hit a wall... I try 4.6 for 20min it works at 1.282 now at 4.7 with 1.296 core 2 well worker 2 stopes after 1 min the rest keep working. whats going on here I need to add more voltage?


yes - each 100MHZ costs ~ 40mV (0.040v)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Anyone else experience CPU-Z reporting voltages much much lower than HWiNFO?


all the time. A few guys verified this with a multimeter. REad Sin0822's gigabyte board review, it is off by alot. TRy open hardware monitor. I too worry that none are accurate, but in terms of relative change in mV they are all reasnoaable. If you start pushing 1.5V get a multimeter.


----------



## Bladedrummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> nice ....im gonna beat the pros by saying edit your signature and put your rig down there
> 
> also take screenshots of you BIOS and put them in here (put a memory stick on the comp , go to the bios and press f12)
> 
> also welcome


Ah, yes! Thank you for the tips, greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flickerfp*
> 
> Played around with it a little more today. This is what I have so far, may delid it next.


you are 4 minutes into p95 with hyperthreadng disabled??? and you are using an old version that does not suppoprt AVX. download the most recent version and try 20min stability using teh settings on page 1. [email protected] is not likely stable.

read thru the Guide.


----------



## flickerfp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are 4 minutes into p95? and you atr using an old version that does not suppoprt AVX. download the most recent version and try 20min stability using teh settings on page 1.


It went 8 hrs. but I didn't screenshot it. I will download the newest version and try again, thanks.


----------



## Zeek

Yea, p95 27.9 stresses the CPU A LOT more. Also adds couple more mV when under load


----------



## Bladedrummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> nice ....im gonna beat the pros by saying edit your signature and put your rig down there
> 
> also take screenshots of you BIOS and put them in here (put a memory stick on the comp , go to the bios and press f12)
> 
> also welcome


There we go! I added my rig details and linked it to my signature, also I uploaded the UEFI screenshots to a folder in my profile!


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> all the time. A few guys verified this with a multimeter. REad Sin0822's gigabyte board review, it is off by alot. TRy open hardware monitor. I too worry that none are accurate, but in terms of relative change in mV they are all reasnoaable. If you start pushing 1.5V get a multimeter.


It's weird, CPU-Z, AXTU, Open Hardware Monitor AND Speedfan all report ~1.18V under load. Meanwhile HWiNFO reports 1.236V.

I was reading VID...moron!


----------



## Cloud Wallace

Hey guys! I've read this great guide so I decided to give it a try and OC my i5-3570k. My target was something in the 4.2-4.5GHz range (my specs are in the sig). I used to OC in the glorious days of my E6850 Core 2 Duo, but now this K-overclocking is different from what I was used to and I'm a bit lost...
Here are my stock readings with standard BIOS settings (i'm running latest BIOS for my Z77 Fatal1ty Performance), just to give you an idea of my stock Voltages & Temperatures:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/stock3570k.jpg/

Now, I've followed the first post for almost 100% of the time and tried offset mode overclocking. Started from +0.005 Core and +0.004 Turbo and slowly ramped up from 34x to 42x and then 44x. Using +0.004V Turbo was OK up until 40-41x, then I had to switch to +0.008V not to fail the 5mins of _The Prime Test_. I reached 44x with the settings I post below






So I have +0.005 Vcore offset, +0.020V in Turbo Voltage and CPU LLC at Level 3 and I did not had any BSOD or other Prime95 errors/crashes in almost 2 hours for _The Final Test_. Unfortunately i did not take any screenshot (my bad







), but CPUZ was reporting stable 1.200V Core at 44x, temperatures were in the high 70s-low 80s and everything was smooth. So I decided I was stable enough to give it a try and do some real world testing with gaming.
I tried Planetside 2 in a very CPU-bound situation (huge fight with 100+ ppl) and I noticed a significant FPS gain (I was no more CPU bound but GPU bound with ULTRA settings, which is a huge achievement if you know that game and how poorly optimized it is!), but the game keeps crashing to desktop after a few minutes of playing. Of course it is rock stable at stock settings, never had a single crash before. Windows itself it's fine, no BSOD... Just the usual "the program has stopped responding" from PS2...
Temperatures during PS2 gaming are OK, HWmonitor says something like 60-65°C for all cores. Under Prime95 I reach 80-85°C. What should I do next? Increase Turbo above +0.020V? Play with PLL Voltage? Play with LLC level?
I know that probably the answer is "increase Vcore", but I wanted to hear it from someone with a little bit more of experience than me
thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloud Wallace*
> 
> Hey guys! I've read this great guide so I decided to give it a try and OC my i5-3570k. My target was something in the 4.2-4.5GHz range (my specs are in the sig). I used to OC in the glorious days of my E6850 Core 2 Duo, but now this K-overclocking is different from what I was used to and I'm a bit lost...
> Here are my stock readings with standard BIOS settings (i'm running latest BIOS for my Z77 Fatal1ty Performance), just to give you an idea of my stock Voltages & Temperatures:
> 
> Now, I've followed the first post for almost 100% of the time and tried offset mode overclocking. Started from +0.005 Core and +0.004 Turbo and slowly ramped up from 34x to 42x and then 44x. Using +0.004V Turbo was OK up until 40-41x, then I had to switch to +0.008V not to fail the 5mins of _The Prime Test_. I reached 44x with the settings I post below
> 
> So I have +0.005 Vcore offset, +0.020V in Turbo Voltage and CPU LLC at Level 3 and I did not had any BSOD or other Prime95 errors/crashes in almost 2 hours for _The Final Test_. Unfortunately i did not take any screenshot (my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but CPUZ was reporting stable 1.200V Core at 44x, temperatures were in the high 70s-low 80s and everything was smooth. So I decided I was stable enough to give it a try and do some real world testing with gaming.
> I tried Planetside 2 in a very CPU-bound situation (huge fight with 100+ ppl) and I noticed a significant FPS gain (I was no more CPU bound but GPU bound with ULTRA settings, which is a huge achievement if you know that game and how poorly optimized it is!), but the game keeps crashing to desktop after a few minutes of playing. Of course it is rock stable at stock settings, never had a single crash before. Windows itself it's fine, no BSOD... Just the usual "the program has stopped responding" from PS2...
> Temperatures during PS2 gaming are OK, HWmonitor says something like 60-65°C for all cores. Under Prime95 I reach 80-85°C. What should I do next? Increase Turbo above +0.020V? Play with PLL Voltage? Play with LLC level?
> I know that probably the answer is "increase Vcore", but I wanted to hear it from someone with a little bit more of experience than me
> thanks!


looks very good!









I think you should disable C3, C6 and Package - leave C1E enabled. If the temps get out of control, try lowering CPU PLL one notch. 85C is getting pretty hot.

Take a quick look at event viewer to see if your Ivy was throwing any WHEA errors. Final stability is when there are none. The are "correctable" and wil not necessarily crash p95 (or other programs) but will severely reduce the effective processing power of the CPU.

oh yeah - what's the idle and load vcore?


----------



## Cloud Wallace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cloud Wallace*
> 
> Hey guys! I've read this great guide so I decided to give it a try and OC my i5-3570k. My target was something in the 4.2-4.5GHz range (my specs are in the sig). I used to OC in the glorious days of my E6850 Core 2 Duo, but now this K-overclocking is different from what I was used to and I'm a bit lost...
> Here are my stock readings with standard BIOS settings (i'm running latest BIOS for my Z77 Fatal1ty Performance), just to give you an idea of my stock Voltages & Temperatures:
> 
> Now, I've followed the first post for almost 100% of the time and tried offset mode overclocking. Started from +0.005 Core and +0.004 Turbo and slowly ramped up from 34x to 42x and then 44x. Using +0.004V Turbo was OK up until 40-41x, then I had to switch to +0.008V not to fail the 5mins of _The Prime Test_. I reached 44x with the settings I post below
> 
> So I have +0.005 Vcore offset, +0.020V in Turbo Voltage and CPU LLC at Level 3 and I did not had any BSOD or other Prime95 errors/crashes in almost 2 hours for _The Final Test_. Unfortunately i did not take any screenshot (my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but CPUZ was reporting stable 1.200V Core at 44x, temperatures were in the high 70s-low 80s and everything was smooth. So I decided I was stable enough to give it a try and do some real world testing with gaming.
> I tried Planetside 2 in a very CPU-bound situation (huge fight with 100+ ppl) and I noticed a significant FPS gain (I was no more CPU bound but GPU bound with ULTRA settings, which is a huge achievement if you know that game and how poorly optimized it is!), but the game keeps crashing to desktop after a few minutes of playing. Of course it is rock stable at stock settings, never had a single crash before. Windows itself it's fine, no BSOD... Just the usual "the program has stopped responding" from PS2...
> Temperatures during PS2 gaming are OK, HWmonitor says something like 60-65°C for all cores. Under Prime95 I reach 80-85°C. What should I do next? Increase Turbo above +0.020V? Play with PLL Voltage? Play with LLC level?
> I know that probably the answer is "increase Vcore", but I wanted to hear it from someone with a little bit more of experience than me
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> looks very good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should disable C3, C6 and Package - leave C1E enabled. If the temps get out of control, try lowering CPU PLL one notch. 85C is getting pretty hot.
> 
> Take a quick look at event viewer to see if your Ivy was throwing any WHEA errors. Final stability is when there are none. The are "correctable" and wil not necessarily crash p95 (or other programs) but will severely reduce the effective processing power of the CPU.
Click to expand...

I checked the Event Viewer and I got something like 55 WHEA events in 3 hours of playing with OC. The majority of them is recorded around the time I started Planetside 2, but there are also some logged before it, probably when I was playing with Prime95. I have absolutely 0 WHEA events logged before yesterday. Today I played PS2 a lot with stock BIOS settings, and got absolutely no issue.
What do they mean? How can I get rid of them?


----------



## Cloud Wallace

ok, I made some additional tests just for you, Jpmboy








I used the same settings as before for 44x, and in addition I disabled the C states except C1E. I ran Prime95 (27.9 with _The Prime Test_ custom settings) for 15mins and got Vcore readings of about 1.208-1.216V in CPU-Z, and then I ran Planetside 2 for another 10-15mins. No crashes and just 1 WHEA (from P95, not PS2). I know my tests were too short, but compared to yesterday it's already a great improvement (30+ WHEA with ID 19 just for playing PS2 for 15 mins, with 3 crashes to desktop).

At this point i think I have a temperature issue: with the latest Prime95 build I've noticed that temps are a lot higher than with 25.x and I see that with 1.216V the CPU temp skyrockets to 95+°C on some cores. during gaming they are much lower, likely in the high 60s, lower 70s. What is your suggestion to reduce temp? Unfortunately I cannot install anything bigger than my actual Noctua cooler, otherwise I would have gone for a NH-D14. I've read that lowering CPU PLL may help, but how much? What consequences could happen from it on the stability aspect?

PS: I think I can also try to lower the Turbo Vcore a bit from +0.020V, since probably I overshoot trying to get rid of crashes which were due to the C States instead. It will help manage Temps I think


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloud Wallace*
> 
> ok, I made some additional tests just for you, Jpmboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same settings as before for 44x, and in addition I disabled the C states except C1E. I ran Prime95 (27.9 with _The Prime Test_ custom settings) for 15mins and got Vcore readings of about 1.208-1.216V in CPU-Z, and then I ran Planetside 2 for another 10-15mins. No crashes and just 1 WHEA (from P95, not PS2). I know my tests were too short, but compared to yesterday it's already a great improvement (30+ WHEA with ID 19 just for playing PS2 for 15 mins, with 3 crashes to desktop).
> 
> At this point i think I have a temperature issue: with the latest Prime95 build I've noticed that temps are a lot higher than with 25.x and I see that with 1.216V the CPU temp skyrockets to 95+°C on some cores. during gaming they are much lower, likely in the high 60s, lower 70s. What is your suggestion to reduce temp? Unfortunately I cannot install anything bigger than my actual Noctua cooler, otherwise I would have gone for a NH-D14. I've read that lowering CPU PLL may help, but how much? What consequences could happen from it on the stability aspect?
> 
> PS: I think I can also try to lower the Turbo Vcore a bit from +0.020V, since probably I overshoot trying to get rid of crashes which were due to the C States instead. It will help manage Temps I think


If it is stable at 20mV turbo, dropping it one notch (4mV?) may lower temps, and lowering CPU PLL can help too. But you do need to stress it again. The OP says 1hur is good, and that has been my experince, but others here say at least 12h and even more. The guy who wrote IBT (easy linpack) insists that it does the same in less than 1 hour. BEWARE! IBT generates waaay more heat than p95.
One thing to note about whea, it actually make the processor work harder than it needs to since the bugcheck halts the queue to reprocess the error while the stack waits resulting in DPCs hardware interrupts (the gpu asking for stuff). It just messes the whole flow. Search this forum for"wheaville" there is a good method to alert you to these pesky whea issues.

What TIM are you using?

In the end, to extract the power of these ivys, you need to pop the top. Drop 20C. You have a very good mobo... It wants to drive a convertible!


----------



## flickerfp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you are 4 minutes into p95 with hyperthreadng disabled??? and you are using an old version that does not suppoprt AVX. download the most recent version and try 20min stability using teh settings on page 1. [email protected] is not likely stable.
> 
> read thru the Guide.


Started over from the beginning, may have been a little ahead of myself before. This is where I'm at today, as of right now prime is still running:

http://imgur.com/aMvTvBP

Any advise on what I've done wrong or what next? Looks like I still have a little wiggle room temperature wise, current settings are:
Offset - +.005
Turbo - +0.109
LLC - 2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flickerfp*
> 
> Started over from the beginning, may have been a little ahead of myself before. This is where I'm at today, as of right now prime is still running:
> 
> Any advise on what I've done wrong or what next? Looks like I still have a little wiggle room temperature wise, current settings are:
> Offset - +.005
> Turbo - +0.109
> LLC - 2


Okay... first, let this run for 20 min at least. watch your temps closely. Is this chip Delidded?

Be sure to set p95 according to teh pg 1 instructions - it helps us understand what was going on when it failed. It is key to get through the small FFTs (like FFT = 8) which would be the second FFT per the guide's setup for p95.

go Here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville
and set up the error notifier. p95 crash is one thisng, accumulating correctable machine errors is another!


----------



## Gerbacio

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007583%20600006304%204017%204802&IsNodeId=1&name=Top%20Sellers

im getting a better tower which will hopefully give me better temps and more space lol (that Noctuna is BIG). Out of those 11 i was leaning for the Nzxt Phantom cause its 119 and it looks solid ...the Rosewill looks good too price and features wise..

110 and 129 are great prices!

looks wise the Thermaltake is my favorite! and its 129 which is perfect

any tips??


----------



## flickerfp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay... first, let this run for 20 min at least. watch your temps closely. Is this chip Delidded?
> 
> Be sure to set p95 according to teh pg 1 instructions - it helps us understand what was going on when it failed. It is key to get through the small FFTs (like FFT = 8) which would be the second FFT per the guide's setup for p95.
> 
> go Here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville
> and set up the error notifier. p95 crash is one thisng, accumulating correctable machine errors is another!


That screenshot was just over an hour into p95 using "The Prime Test" settings on the first page with the memory set at 8192, and zero errors reported when stopped (just under 3 hours run). The chip is not delidded.

Setting up the error notifier now. Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flickerfp*
> 
> That screenshot was just over an hour into p95 using "The Prime Test" settings on the first page with the memory set at 8192, and zero errors reported when stopped (just under 3 hours run). The chip is not delidded.
> 
> Setting up the error notifier now. Thanks!


My bad, i miss read the worker start time. Nice work! That is a very good chip


----------



## flickerfp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> My bad, i miss read the worker start time. Nice work! That is a very good chip


Thanks, I do have a couple questions. Think I have room temperature wise to go up more on the multiplier and will a CPU PLL voltage decrease give me a little more headroom? Also, after searching I still don't have an understanding on the Internal PLL Overvoltage setting and when I would have to use it. Most said that it's needed at anything above 47x.


----------



## Jpmboy

CPU PLL can help to control temperature. I run it at 1.791 and it lowers peak temp by a few degrees.

Internal PLL (phase lock loop) can become important at high frequencies. For some chips - 46 is the threshold, for others it's not neded until 49. With my 2700K (which is not a very good one) I absolutly have to switch it on for 48 and higher. At 47 it's borderline... so I keep it on (24/7 OC). It seems to affect a cold boot much more than a warm re-boot. So, once this rig is warmed up, I have not needed it at 48x or 49, but from a cold boot it's 50:50 even at 47 with it disabled - very strange. May be that this extreme 3 Gen 3 is what it is - a budget OC board. I really should have used a higher grade base... which I will do next round.


----------



## wholeeo

I have CPU PLL set at 1.50 for my 4.8. No issues here as of yet.


----------



## error311

Thanks for the guide, I have a i7 3770k and z77 extreme6. I have to use an offset of -.050 and turbo of +.031 for 4.4 ghz. This gets me 1.275 max voltages to avg 1.253-265v and lowest 1.000v using level 3 LLC. Temps on IBT around 80 and for prime 70-73. Any lower I get whea in event log, is this a fine OC ? In his guide he says not to use an negative offset but if I don't it will show voltages in the 1.3+ area.


----------



## flickerfp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I have CPU PLL set at 1.50 for my 4.8. No issues here as of yet.


I've read that from different people. Many say that they get a more stable OC with a lower PLL voltage with most being in the 1.5 to 1.55 neighborhood.


----------



## Derko1

So I am trying to get above 4.7ghz into 4.8ghz... but it seems like it's impossible. I am able to run P95 for around 5 seconds before I blue screen and the PC restarts. I have gone all the way up to 1.47v to try to get it running but nothing. any advice? I'm guessing 4.7 is my limit, It does it at 1.35v


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I am trying to get above 4.7ghz into 4.8ghz... but it seems like it's impossible. I am able to run P95 for around 5 seconds before I blue screen and the PC restarts. I have gone all the way up to 1.47v to try to get it running but nothing. any advice? I'm guessing 4.7 is my limit, It does it at 1.35v


Post your settings.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Post your settings.


Ok... is there a feature in the BIOS to take a shot of it? I saw some people did that before...


----------



## inedenimadam

Just a heads up for people that are messing with Load Line Calibration on the Z77 ext 4, and possibly the 6 (don't have a 6 to test). The lower you set your load line, the more unreported voltage gets to your CPU. I believe load line calibration was meant to combat Vdroop, but ends up just screwing with your monitoring softwares ability to tell you whats really going on with your VCore. If you are overclocking on an ext4 and do not have a DMM, do not set Load line to less than 4. setting it to 5 actually caused my software to read higher than the DMM, but setting it to 4 kept HWMonitor within +\-.003 until 4.7Ghz, where it starts to add more unreported voltage. Laod line 1 at 4. Ghz gave me +.056 over what is reported in HWMonitor.....SCARY RIGHT?! Whats funny is that load line 5 actually reports more voltage than what you are receiving.

Hope this helps!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Ok... is there a feature in the BIOS to take a shot of it? I saw some people did that before...


I'm not sure what the exact key is. I'm pretty sure its one of the F keys from F9 to F12. Could be wrong though. You also have to have your USB drive formatted in FAT.


----------



## Rpg2

I thought the P67 Extreme4 Gen3 was perfect right up until I started trying to overclock memory. The available sub-timings in the BIOS are limited. For some reason the P67 Extreme4 BIOS has tWCL while the P67 Extreme4 Gen3 does not. I don't understand why they would be available on the older boards and not the newer one.

Can anyone with a P67 Extreme4 Gen3 with BIOS 2.10 or higher confirm if there is tWCL or tWL (DRAM Write CAS Latency) option in the DRAM configuration menu?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I am trying to get above 4.7ghz into 4.8ghz... but it seems like it's impossible. I am able to run P95 for around 5 seconds before I blue screen and the PC restarts. I have gone all the way up to 1.47v to try to get it running but nothing. any advice? I'm guessing 4.7 is my limit, It does it at 1.35v


Did you enable PLL Overvoltage? What is your CPU PLL voltage?

Get the BSOD code and compare it to the table on the front page.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So I'm testing an overclock on my 3770k of 4.7Ghz with an offset of +.015v and additional turbo boost of .061v and Core Temp states my VID as 1.3511v and CPU-z states my core voltage to be 1.344v, but it fluctuates down to 1.28v and to 1.336v. Which one should I believe? This is really annoying. I have an AsRock Z77 Extreme4. Today is the first day I'm using Core Temp. I have been using CPU-z all along, but now I'm second guessing its readings.


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So I'm testing an overclock on my 3770k of 4.7Ghz with an offset of +.015v and additional turbo boost of .061v and Core Temp states my VID as 1.3511v and CPU-z states my core voltage to be 1.344v, but it fluctuates down to 1.28v and to 1.336v. Which one should I believe? This is really annoying. I have an AsRock Z77 Extreme4. Today is the first day I'm using Core Temp. I have been using CPU-z all along, but now I'm second guessing its readings.


Fluctuating at load or under stress test is Vdroop. Basically your processor drops a little bit of voltage when under load for safety purposes. You can change the Load Line Calibration Level to reduce or increase the range of this fluctuation. I think it's generally good to have a little bit of fluctuation as that is within the design of these chips.

I would trust the CPU-Z reading since that is what I use. I think CPU-Z is the most popular program out of the two.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> Did you enable PLL Overvoltage? What is your CPU PLL voltage?
> 
> Get the BSOD code and compare it to the table on the front page.


Since I'm on windows 8, where would I be able to see the codes? It just gives me the sad face BSOD and then reboots...

I do have PLL overvoltage enbaled and have tried the following PLL voltages - 1.832(default), 1.709, 1.701, 1.580 and none have helped.


----------



## Cloud Wallace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cloud Wallace*
> 
> ok, I made some additional tests just for you, Jpmboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same settings as before for 44x, and in addition I disabled the C states except C1E. I ran Prime95 (27.9 with _The Prime Test_ custom settings) for 15mins and got Vcore readings of about 1.208-1.216V in CPU-Z, and then I ran Planetside 2 for another 10-15mins. No crashes and just 1 WHEA (from P95, not PS2). I know my tests were too short, but compared to yesterday it's already a great improvement (30+ WHEA with ID 19 just for playing PS2 for 15 mins, with 3 crashes to desktop).
> 
> At this point i think I have a temperature issue: with the latest Prime95 build I've noticed that temps are a lot higher than with 25.x and I see that with 1.216V the CPU temp skyrockets to 95+°C on some cores. during gaming they are much lower, likely in the high 60s, lower 70s. What is your suggestion to reduce temp? Unfortunately I cannot install anything bigger than my actual Noctua cooler, otherwise I would have gone for a NH-D14. I've read that lowering CPU PLL may help, but how much? What consequences could happen from it on the stability aspect?
> 
> PS: I think I can also try to lower the Turbo Vcore a bit from +0.020V, since probably I overshoot trying to get rid of crashes which were due to the C States instead. It will help manage Temps I think
> 
> 
> 
> If it is stable at 20mV turbo, dropping it one notch (4mV?) may lower temps, and lowering CPU PLL can help too. But you do need to stress it again. The OP says 1hur is good, and that has been my experince, but others here say at least 12h and even more. The guy who wrote IBT (easy linpack) insists that it does the same in less than 1 hour. BEWARE! IBT generates waaay more heat than p95.
> One thing to note about whea, it actually make the processor work harder than it needs to since the bugcheck halts the queue to reprocess the error while the stack waits resulting in DPCs hardware interrupts (the gpu asking for stuff). It just messes the whole flow. Search this forum for"wheaville" there is a good method to alert you to these pesky whea issues.
> 
> What TIM are you using?
> 
> In the end, to extract the power of these ivys, you need to pop the top. Drop 20C. You have a very good mobo... It wants to drive a convertible!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip. Yesterday evening I made a quick test by lowering Turbo to +0.016V and CPU PLL from AUTO (1.832V) to 1.804 but it did not change the situation significantly. Should I lower PLL more? And by how much? Is 1.709V OK?
Also, since I do not have significant VCore oscillations during load (CPU-Z reports something in the order of magnitude of 0.006V to 0.008V) should I raise LLC a level (4 from 3)? I've read on this thread that on ASrock boards lowering it causes additional unreported voltages to be delivered to the Core, so maybe it will lower temps a bit. But I may be mistaken since I'm a newbie with K overclocking.

Regarding CPU cooler and TIM, I'm using of course the paste that Noctua provides with its parts, the famous NT-H1. I've been using it for years on many PCs w/o any issue, I have quite an experience of assembling aftermarket coolers, and honestly applying a 4mm drop of it in the middle of the chip is quite monkey-proof. You know, what bothers me is that with stock settings my 3570k runs very cool: with 22°C room T I have 28-32°C Idle and 58-62°C after some minutes of P95 small FFTs when temperature stabilizes, so i don't think that I have to re-seat the cooler because If I did something wrong it should have much higher temps also at stock 3.4-3.6GHz. Also the rig is 10 months old, so there is no need to change the TIM yet in my experience.
I know that IB has this very poor TIM under the IHS (f**k you Intel!!!!







), so maybe this is preventing the excess heat from OCing to be transferred to the heat pipes efficiently, but I find so strange that just 0.1V-0.14V more from the stock VCore causes a T increase of 30°C-40°C!!! But all the IB reviews that I've read speak the same way, so it is simply Intel's fault, not mine... I hope they'll correct it for Haswell, at least for the K CPUs

I just do not want to delid, I still have nightmares from when I tried to do it with my PrescHOT... Also I love my 2y warranty and I would like to keep it! I do not want to risk wasting my money because some overpaid manager at Intel decided to save 0.05$ per chip by using a low quality compound!!!!

Lastly, a more philosophical question: why should I care if temps are high while using P95 or IBT, which does not represent in any way a real world situation? I know that these programs stress the CPU at maximum to highlight any instability and are used by pro's to benchmark and validate results, but real world applications act very differently. During intense gaming sessions I have 2 cores running at roughly 40-50% capacity and the other 2 at 20-30% (thanks to bad console portings!), no program I've ever used saturated any of my cores and temperatures are always 30°C lower than P95/IBT. The only exception was Matlab back in my college days, which was able to make my single core Athlon XP run at 100% during some Finite Elements simulation, but those days are over now.
Since I do not plan using anything CPU intensive (no folding, no prime numbers, no Matlab, only poorly-programed games) why should I care at all about P95 temps?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error311*
> 
> Thanks for the guide, I have a i7 3770k and z77 extreme6. I have to use an offset of -.050 and turbo of +.031 for 4.4 ghz. This gets me 1.275 max voltages to avg 1.253-265v and lowest 1.000v using level 3 LLC. Temps on IBT around 80 and for prime 70-73. Any lower I get whea in event log, is this a fine OC ? In his guide he says not to use an negative offset but if I don't it will show voltages in the 1.3+ area.


There is nothing wrong with a negative offset as long as idle volts are good.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Ok... is there a feature in the BIOS to take a shot of it? I saw some people did that before...


Yeah - usb key in during pst, hit F12 on each screen. Scroll where necessary.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So I'm testing an overclock on my 3770k of 4.7Ghz with an offset of +.015v and additional turbo boost of .061v and Core Temp states my VID as 1.3511v and CPU-z states my core voltage to be 1.344v, but it fluctuates down to 1.28v and to 1.336v. Which one should I believe? This is really annoying. I have an AsRock Z77 Extreme4. Today is the first day I'm using Core Temp. I have been using CPU-z all along, but now I'm second guessing its readings.


VID is not the voltage being applied, it is what the chip expects to see (but may not need!) at the frequency it is at. It is a look up table. Vcore in cpuz is close to what the actual vcore is (see Sin0822'swrite up on this compared to a DMM).


----------



## Jpmboy

Cloud - normal even heavy use will not drive temps anywhere near IBT or prime. So yes, you are right in that regard. Take CPU PLL as low as it can go and remain stable.

I agree, intel kissed the donkey with IVY's heat solution!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> VID is not the voltage being applied, it is what the chip expects to see (but may not need!) at the frequency it is at. It is a look up table. Vcore in cpuz is close to what the actual vcore is (see Sin0822'swrite up on this compared to a DMM).


I'm using a fixed voltage to try to find exactly what I need for an offset. I am supposed to subtract the Vcore from the VID, right? and is there a certain way I should add volts? Like, I mean is there a preference of when I should add volts to my additional turbo boost rather than my offset or vice-versa? I'm supposed to add to offset alongside LLC until a get a good idle vcore and then add to the additional turbo boost from there on, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm using a fixed voltage to try to find exactly what I need for an offset. I am supposed to subtract the Vcore from the VID, right? and is there a certain way I should add volts? Like, I mean is there a preference of when I should add volts to my additional turbo boost rather than my offset or vice-versa? I'm supposed to add to offset alongside LLC until a get a good idle vcore and then add to the additional turbo boost from there on, right?


From what i can understand, you are or have used fixed voltage to gauge your chip and now want to switch to offset/turbo OC? If yes, basically ignore the VID: set the multiplier, put 5mV in offset to start- this impacts idle and load vcore, LLC at mid range (2 or 3) and if you know what your chip needs for that multi, add back to turbo until the bios vcore matches what you had when using fixed voltage.

VID is helpful as a crude guide, but in 95% of cases you can have a stable OC at a vcore much lower than the VID.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Since I'm on windows 8, where would I be able to see the codes? It just gives me the sad face BSOD and then reboots...
> 
> I do have PLL overvoltage enbaled and have tried the following PLL voltages - 1.832(default), 1.709, 1.701, 1.580 and none have helped.


Right, W8... Must be in event viewer, or get BlueScreen reader. I'd ask the question of the guys over at sevenforums or eightforums?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just a heads up for people that are messing with Load Line Calibration on the Z77 ext 4, and possibly the 6 (don't have a 6 to test). The lower you set your load line, the more unreported voltage gets to your CPU. I believe load line calibration was meant to combat Vdroop, but ends up just screwing with your monitoring softwares ability to tell you whats really going on with your VCore. If you are overclocking on an ext4 and do not have a DMM, do not set Load line to less than 4. setting it to 5 actually caused my software to read higher than the DMM, but setting it to 4 kept HWMonitor within +\-.003 until 4.7Ghz, where it starts to add more unreported voltage. Laod line 1 at 4. Ghz gave me +.056 over what is reported in HWMonitor.....SCARY RIGHT?! Whats funny is that load line 5 actually reports more voltage than what you are receiving.
> 
> Hope this helps!


^Is this right?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> From what i can understand, you are or have used fixed voltage to gauge your chip and now want to switch to offset/turbo OC? If yes, basically ignore the VID: set the multiplier, put 5mV in offset to start- this impacts idle and load vcore, LLC at mid range (2 or 3) and if you know what your chip needs for that multi, add back to turbo until the bios vcore matches what you had when using fixed voltage.
> 
> VID is helpful as a crude guide, but in 95% of cases you can have a stable OC at a vcore much lower than the VID.


So I add turbo to make the BIOS vcore match what I had? Aren't I supposed to make it match my stock vcore (1.08v)? Sorry if I sound stupid I'm just trying to get the hang of this. I was overclocking with a 3570k that took 1.371v and a negative offset for a 4.5Ghz overclock before. So I'm kind of thrown off now that I have a decent chip.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> ^Is this right?


It most certainly is on my board.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It does not mean that you cant overclock, just dont use 3/2/1 without a DMM, because they add scary voltage that cannot be measured by software. It may be hard to see, but when I tested level 4 I could hardly reproduce the unreported voltage. But look down at the middle half of the page when I tested 4.7Ghz changing only line calibration... I got a full .056 extra voltage on level 1. I really need to digitize the table, I am just old school and work best with pencil and paper.


----------



## Cloud Wallace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> ^Is this right?
> 
> 
> 
> It most certainly is on my board.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not mean that you cant overclock, just dont use 3/2/1 without a DMM, because they add scary voltage that cannot be measured by software. It may be hard to see, but when I tested level 4 I could hardly reproduce the unreported voltage. But look down at the middle half of the page when I tested 4.7Ghz changing only line calibration... I got a full .056 extra voltage on level 1. I really need to digitize the table, I am just old school and work best with pencil and paper.
Click to expand...

having a Z77 fatal1ty perfo, should I worry about this too? I'm using Level 3, maybe I should move up to 4


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloud Wallace*
> 
> having a Z77 fatal1ty perfo, should I worry about this too? I'm using Level 3, maybe I should move up to 4


I dont know about any board other than the ext4. I cannot pinpoint where on the motherboard the problem arises from, but I have my suspicions (completely unconfirmed, just a hypothesis) that it is the DPAK mosfets instead of PowerPAK mosfets in the PWM. They are analog and not well suited for newer processors according to this review here http://www.overclock.net/t/1333812/asrock-z77-extreme4-z77-extreme6-review

Edit to add: when I went up in line level, I had to add more turbo voltage to get stable again because the reported voltage was closer to the actual voltage.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So I add turbo to make the BIOS vcore match what I had? Aren't I supposed to make it match my stock vcore (1.08v)? Sorry if I sound stupid I'm just trying to get the hang of this. I was overclocking with a 3570k that took 1.371v and a negative offset for a 4.5Ghz overclock before. So I'm kind of thrown off now that I have a decent chip.


What multiplier are you shooting for? Can you fill out your system specs in your sig.


----------



## Derko1

So guys... here's my settings right now and even with this at 4.7, I'm not stable. 4.8 is impossible. Auto crashes every time, seconds into Prime95. I also found that my BSOD is of 124.

Another thing that is interesting, is that at 4.7 with 1.36v, or +112v to turbo, will not BSOD when running P95. Instead the app crashes, so I'm thinking maybe it likes less voltage than what I am giving it below?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So I add turbo to make the BIOS vcore match what I had? Aren't I supposed to make it match my stock vcore (1.08v)? Sorry if I sound stupid I'm just trying to get the hang of this. I was overclocking with a 3570k that took 1.371v and a negative offset for a 4.5Ghz overclock before. So I'm kind of thrown off now that I have a decent chip.


Right. So if you had a stable fixed OC at say, 1.321V try to match that using offset/turbo. 1.321 is a hypothetical example.

Ther pe are three methods with K-series chips:
Fixed (no explanation needed)
Offset (add to offset, turbo on auto)
Turbo (min idle-stable offset, turbo for load stability)

No you do not want to match your stock vcore, unless you are running stock clocks (frequency). Start with 5mV (0.005V) in offset put multi at 45 and add 4mV to turbo - test. If good, up the multiplier- test, if fail, keep adding turbo volts until the overclock is stable. Run p95 10-20 min for each test cycle, then when its good for 20 min, run p95 for an hour or longer... Many say to at least 12. Go slow, watch tthe temperature!

Per the surrounding posts... You should never set LLC at 1 or what ever the value is for maximum compensation for vdroop. Vdroop is a good thing and was engineered into our consumer retail chips for. A specific reason. I would not completely override vdroop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What multiplier are you shooting for? Can you fill out your system specs in your sig.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Per the surrounding posts... You should never set LLC at 1 or what ever the value is for maximum compensation for vdroop. Vdroop is a good thing and was engineered into our consumer retail chips for. A specific reason. I would not completely override vdroop.


If 4.5 is his target I would suggest level 4, it gave me accurate VCore readings.
My experience for 4.5 on the Z77 ext4 is
level 5 margin of error -.019
level 4 margin of error +.000
level 3 margin of error +.016


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If 4.5 is his target I would suggest level 4, it gave me accurate VCore readings.
> My experience for 4.5 on the Z77 ext4 is
> level 5 margin of error -.019
> level 4 margin of error +.000
> level 3 margin of error +.016


Yeah, i read sin0822 review of the gigabyte and asrock boards. Scary !

What do you mean by "margin of error". Actual vs cpuz?

What did you see at LLC 2?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cloud Wallace*
> 
> having a Z77 fatal1ty perfo, should I worry about this too? I'm using Level 3, maybe I should move up to 4


A while back, Chronicfx posted a link to sin0822's evaluation of the board's hardware. Search that out.


----------



## Derko1

Guys, any opinions on my settings I posted above?

I am actually now at 12 min running prime and no crashes or BSODs. I went up to +121 on the turbo voltage and am at around 1.35v. It seems like it really likes very specific voltages.

Am also using 1.808v for PLL and it seems like it's doing good so far. I might hit it up one notch to be sure after a few more minutes and try to do a 2hr run at that point. I may just settle for 4.7 I think.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Guys, any opinions on my settings I posted above?
> 
> I am actually now at 12 min running prime and no crashes or BSODs. I went up to +121 on the turbo voltage and am at around 1.35v. It seems like it really likes very specific voltages.
> 
> Am also using 1.808v for PLL and it seems like it's doing good so far. I might hit it up one notch to be sure after a few more minutes and try to do a 2hr run at that point. I may just settle for 4.7 I think.


1.709 is good for CPU PLL. Let it run and pst back how it does


----------



## Jpmboy

SinHardware.com

http://sinhardware.com/images/vrm.jpg


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, i read sin0822 review of the gigabyte and asrock boards. Scary !
> 
> What do you mean by "margin of error". Actual vs cpuz?
> 
> What did you see at LLC 2?


Yes, what I mean is MAX ACTUAL voltage reading as reported by a DMM using two posts on the back of the motherboard vs. MAX REPORTED by software. The measurements were taken during the 8kk run(smallest) of P95 small FFT run.
I did not test LLC2 or LLC1 with 4.5Ghz because I had already found what level was accurate for my setup. I can test LLC2 and LLC1 for margin of error at 4.5 if the information will be useful to you.

I only tested the "FULL" LLC spread on 4.7Ghz and these were my results:
LLC1=+.056V (scary!)
LLC2=+.032V
LLC3=+.020V
LLC4=+.010V
LLC5= -.006V (yes, negative)

These numbers are for MY chip, your mileage may vary depending upon what voltage you need to hit 4.7. I can honestly say, knowing what I know now, I would not be comfortable overclocking on the ext4 without a DMM past 4.5, nor would I be comfortable with using LLC2 or LLC3 on this board without absolutely needing it to combat Vdroop. As I am not a folder,I have yet to experience the phenomena of Vdroop either in stress testing or in actual day to day use. Maybe one of the [email protected], [email protected], or Primenet guys have seen and measured Vdroop with a DMM and can clarify the effects it has on a system, but I certainly cant.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> SinHardware.com
> 
> http://sinhardware.com/images/vrm.jpg


It would seem that there are several boards that have the cheap DPAK Mosfets in them. Although I cannot conclusively point to that as the reason for the voltage misreporting provided by LLC, it is my suspicion. I don't have any other mother boards to test my hypothesis, but someone who has an ASROCK board with PowerPAK or LF-PAK mosftets and a DMM could test it.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1.709 is good for CPU PLL. Let it run and pst back how it does


Went straight to it and it was no good. I'm at 1.791 right now and was able to do 40 min stable at 4.7. Went one notch down again and am testing now. After I find the best PLL at the voltage I'm at. If it still fails, I raise the turbo voltage one notch and re-do it again.

Hopefully I can get stable soon. I am at 1.352v so far and only with temps in the low to mid 70s.


----------



## wholeeo

Derko1, I'd drop the ram to 1600 or less while figuring out if your CPU overclock is stable. Once you do that then raise it to the appropriate speeds. You have to take the overclocked ram out of the equation.

Also, what do you have set in your advanced CPU configuration? Be sure to disable C3, C6, and Package C State Support.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Went straight to it and it was no good. I'm at 1.791 right now and was able to do 40 min stable at 4.7. Went one notch down again and am testing now. After I find the best PLL at the voltage I'm at. If it still fails, I raise the turbo voltage one notch and re-do it again.
> 
> Hopefully I can get stable soon. I am at 1.352v so far and only with temps in the low to mid 70s.


Curious to see if undervolting phase lock loop can be overcome with additional turbo... If i understood that last sentence.

@ineden... Mo need for the data at 45. Question: how are you catchinf the max volts in software? Are you comparing the dmm and software at load? For example, my 47 OC is 1.368 - 1.384 while under load, windows will spike to 1.424 as recorded by open hardware monitor. I never see this vcore during p95 or IBT, and my bios vcore is 1.368.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Derko1, I'd drop the ram to 1600 or less while figuring out if your CPU overclock is stable. Once you do that then raise it to the appropriate speeds. You have to take the overclocked ram out of the equation.
> 
> Also, what do you have set in your advanced CPU configuration? Be sure to disable C3, C6, and Package C State Support.










and leave C1E enabled.

Seemed as tho you had it running at 1.709


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Derko1, I'd drop the ram to 1600 or less while figuring out if your CPU overclock is stable. Once you do that then raise it to the appropriate speeds. You have to take the overclocked ram out of the equation.
> 
> Also, what do you have set in your advanced CPU configuration? Be sure to disable C3, C6, and Package C State Support.


Well I am not OC'ing the ram, that's what it is rated to run at. I'll knock it down to 1600 though and see if there's a difference.

It's crazy, no matter what voltage I throw at it, it is simply not stable. I can go up to 1.5v and it still won't allow me to be stable.









I have C1E enabled and then the rest all disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and leave C1E enabled.
> 
> Seemed as tho you had it running at 1.709


That's what I was going to try. I had not applied it yet, but it was no good. I can't seem to budge from where I'm at now. No matter the voltage up on the vcore, not stable... I'm just going to continue down on the PLL and see if it helps at all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well I am not OC'ing the ram, that's what it is rated to run at. I'll knock it down to 1600 though and see if there's a difference.
> 
> It's crazy, no matter what voltage I throw at it, it is simply not stable. I can go up to 1.5v and it still won't allow me to be stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have C1E enabled and then the rest all disabled.
> That's what I was going to try. I had not applied it yet, but it was no good. I can't seem to budge from where I'm at now. No matter the voltage up on the vcore, not stable... I'm just going to continue down on the PLL and see if it helps at all.


Actually, I'd be suprised if lower cpu pll will make it stable. I assume it is not stable with cpu pll on auto and iPLL enabled?

And yes, technically you are not overclocking the memory sticks, but you are running the IMC oberclocked. z77, z68, with SB and IB are 1600 native for memory.

Best way to proceed here is to find a stable setting say, 45 or 46 and we can work up from there


----------



## Jpmboy

Derko- nice clocks on those 7970s. What voltage are you giving them?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, I'd be suprised if lower cpu pll will make it stable. I assume it is not stable with cpu pll on auto and iPLL enabled?
> 
> And yes, technically you are not overclocking the memory sticks, but you are running the IMC oberclocked. z77, z68, with SB and IB are 1600 native for memory.
> 
> Best way to proceed here is to find a stable setting say, 45 or 46 and we can work up from there


With it on auto it's no good either. It's closer and stable for longer at 1.791v. I got a BSOD of 0xA and I notice that it's related to unstable ram or also VTT. Any specific voltage you guys would suggest for VTT?

I am stable at 4.6. That's where I'm working from ATM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Derko- nice clocks on those 7970s. What voltage are you giving them?


1.3v each


----------



## wholeeo

Is it still crashing with the ram downclocked? 2600K by default supports 1066/1333. Anything higher is considered overclocking its IMC. Ram clocked @ 2133 is a pretty big overclock for its IMC. I believe this is one of the advantages of IB CPU's, that their IMC's are better. VTT should be within .5 of dram voltage.


----------



## error311

Could anybody take a look at these screenshots? My peak load hits 1.275v, during prime steady 1.254-1.265v and lowest 1.000.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error311*
> 
> Could anybody take a look at these screenshots? My peak load hits 1.275v, during prime steady 1.254-1.265v and lowest 1.000.


Looks good, what are your CPU Advanced Config settings? Are you stable?


----------



## error311

c3 and c6 state are disabled, I left Package C state as Auto. Yes this is stable for me any lower I get whea in event viewer. I was just worried about having to use an negative offset.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Is it still crashing with the ram downclocked? 2600K by default supports 1066/1333. Anything higher is considered overclocking its IMC. Ram clocked @ 2133 is a pretty big overclock for its IMC. I believe this is one of the advantages of IB CPU's, that their IMC's are better. VTT should be within .5 of dram voltage.


I just updated my sig. I'm actually running a 3770k IB. So then I should be fine at 2133 no?

So I should try a VTT of 1.6v? Since the ram is at 1.65?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I just updated my sig. I'm actually running a 3770k IB. So then I should be fine at 2133 no?
> 
> So I should try a VTT of 1.6v? Since the ram is at 1.65?


No. -.5 would be 1.15 which is what I see has been auto set in your bios. You should be fine with it set to 2133 but I'd still keep it @ 1600 while testing your CPU overclock.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> No. -.5 would be 1.15 which is what I see has been auto set in your bios. You should be fine with it set to 2133 but I'd still keep it @ 1600 while testing your CPU overclock.


That's strange... I just checked my VTT again and it's at 1.076v. I'm going to try 1.15 and see if there's any difference. I may just have to settle for 4.6ghz after all... crappy chip.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error311*
> 
> c3 and c6 state are disabled, I left Package C state as Auto. Yes this is stable for me any lower I get whea in event viewer. I was just worried about having to use an negative offset.


Don't worry about the neg offset. I myself run a -.075 offset in order to get my idle clocks down to -.848.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That's strange... I just checked my VTT again and it's at 1.076v. I'm going to try 1.15 and see if there's any difference. I may just have to settle for 4.6ghz after all... crappy chip.


Perhaps the auto settings readjusted themselves when you downclocked the ram.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Don't worry about the neg offset. I myself run a -.075 offset in order to get my idle clocks down to -.848.
> Perhaps the auto settings readjusted themselves when you downclocked the ram.


OKay - you do need to set the ram voltage manually to the XMP rated amount. I wud not leave it on auto. What are your exact settings for >= 1h p95 @46x?


----------



## Derko1

Well I am upping the vcore again... it seems to be good so far. I guess since I found the best PLL voltage, matching it with going up in vcore might work. I'll report back in a few hours I hope.


----------



## Vaesauce

Alright guys, so i'm sitting at 4.6ghz @ 1.3v with my 3570K. I'm using a NH-D14 however i'm hitting high 60s and mid 70s for temps in custom blend of Prime95. Is that pretty solid?

On a side note, is it bad if i aim for a low idle voltage with this type of turbo voltage I'm adding on? Right now i'm currently at .89-.91 idle.

Going to mess with my PLL and see if i can lower the temps.


----------



## Derko1

I'm giving up. It's impossible. I went all the way up to 1.47v and it makes no difference. It's still unstable. Hitting temps of 90C at that point.

What a piece of crap.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaesauce*
> 
> Alright guys, so i'm sitting at 4.6ghz @ 1.3v with my 3570K. I'm using a NH-D14 however i'm hitting high 60s and mid 70s for temps in custom blend of Prime95. Is that pretty solid?
> 
> On a side note, is it bad if i aim for a low idle voltage with this type of turbo voltage I'm adding on? Right now i'm currently at .89-.91 idle.
> 
> Going to mess with my PLL and see if i can lower the temps.


Those temps are okay. P95 and IBT generate temps you'll never see in reg use or gaming. As long as it's stable with low idle volts, cool! It's hard to test low idle volts, just do regular stuff for a few days and see. No big deal. Just check event viewer for whea on occasion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm giving up. It's impossible. I went all the way up to 1.47v and it makes no difference. It's still unstable. Hitting temps of 90C at that point.
> 
> What a piece of crap.


What multiplier? Can you post the last settings you tried... 46 is a very good OC!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What multiplier? Can you post the last settings you tried... 46 is a very good OC!


Well basically everything the same as before... x47 except for turbo voltage being +191 and PLL being 1.791v. I tried back and forth switching between ram being at 1600 and 2133 and no difference.

Right now I'm doing 1.328 vcore for 4.6ghz and temps are in the mid to high 70s. So yea.


----------



## chiyuchan

Hi guys!

Im really new at overclocking and right now i am doing the step by step that is posted in this guide.

I am up to step 1 at 4.2, turbo @ .004 offset and voltage at .005 offset as stated by the guide. Have not failed yet and im at 1.152v core voltage as stated by cpuz and temps (0) @ 63c (1)@ 64c (2)@ 67c (3) @ 63cambient at 27c(ish)

Im about to start 43 right now and hopefully that passes. What should i watch out for my core voltage at cpuz? Sorry if this question seems noobish. Its my first time ocing

And what does "increase turbo voltage by 1 spot" mean if i ever get to step 2?

Thankyou!

Steph.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well basically everything the same as before... x47 except for turbo voltage being +191 and PLL being 1.791v. I tried back and forth switching between ram being at 1600 and 2133 and no difference.
> 
> Right now I'm doing 1.328 vcore for 4.6ghz and temps are in the mid to high 70s. So yea.


Wow. Hard to understand. 1,328 for 46... It has to be able to do 47. Something ain't right. If you're willing, post your bios (use the paper clip method) and let this crew have alook.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Wow. Hard to understand. 1,328 for 46... It has to be able to do 47. Something ain't right. If you're willing, post your bios (use the paper clip method) and let this crew have alook.


What is the paperclip method?

I am also able to do 4.5 at 1.23v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiyuchan*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Im really new at overclocking and right now i am doing the step by step that is posted in this guide.
> 
> I am up to step 1 at 4.2, turbo @ .004 offset and voltage at .005 offset as stated by the guide. Have not failed yet and im at 1.152v core voltage as stated by cpuz and temps (0) @ 63c (1)@ 64c (2)@ 67c (3) @ 63cambient at 27c(ish)
> 
> Im about to start 43 right now and hopefully that passes. What should i watch out for my core voltage at cpuz? Sorry if this question seems noobish. Its my first time ocing
> 
> And what does "increase turbo voltage by 1 spot" mean if i ever get to step 2?
> 
> Thankyou!
> 
> Steph.


Welcome aboard! Please fill out Rigbuilder and add it to your sig(show my stuff). If you have all settings as in the guide, then yes, increase the multi until it will post but not boot to windows. Then select the next highest number of mV under turbo (i think its 8). Test... Ok? Increase multi add 4-8mV turbo and test. A good rule of thumb once you get near 45x is that each 100MHz in clock speed costs approx 40mV added to turbo.


----------



## Emu105

ok guys little of an issuie , I have 4.5 at 1.192 I ran prime for 5hrs . errors temps never went higher then 75c but they avg around 62c now every time I play a game windows bugs out or the game randomly crashes after 5 mins of game play or 20mins game just crashes any game , so I thought hm let me put things back to how I had them 3.8 last night I played simcity without one hiccup so what could this be...?


----------



## chiyuchan

I will be filling it out after this test and will keep posting. Currently using my phone right now. Hope you'll still be here to help me out!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> What is the paperclip method?
> 
> I am also able to do 4.5 at 1.23v


The paperclip method to insert pictures.

Okay, [email protected],23 and [email protected] ... Its getting nonlinear quickly. 46 has iPLL disabled?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiyuchan*
> 
> I will be filling it out after this test and will keep posting. Currently using my phone right now. Hope you'll still be here to help me out!


There's a whole bunch of helpful folks here









You can do simple browzing while running p95.... Probably a good additional stressor.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The paperclip method to insert pictures.
> 
> Okay, [email protected],23 and [email protected] ... Its getting nonlinear quickly. 46 has iPLL disabled?


Ah! Ok... so take pics of everything?!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> ok guys little of an issuie , I have 4.5 at 1.192 I ran prime for 5hrs . errors temps never went higher then 75c but they avg around 62c now every time I play a game windows bugs out or the game randomly crashes after 5 mins of game play or 20mins game just crashes any game , so I thought hm let me put things back to how I had them 3.8 last night I played simcity without one hiccup so what could this be...?


Could be a bunch of things, but i think vcore is a little low. We'll have to see the bios settings that it failed under. With that chip and board, set EVeRY parameter as described in this guide, pg1. LLC 2 or 3. Set multi to 45, set offset to +4mV, set turbo to + 4, 8, or 12 mV. Post and write down the bios vcore. Exit without saving changes- you didnt make any, right - and boot to windows. Download cpuz and coretemp (or open hardware monitor). Run p95 cor 10 min, watch the temps as it gets to the second set, FFT=8. If you get through this with good temps, up the multi, add turbo and repeat...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Ah! Ok... so take pics of everything?!


Nah, format a stick fat 32, postwith it in, hit F12 on each bios page, scroll where needed.


----------



## chiyuchan

Not sure how to add signatures like yours







but i posted the link on my signature


----------



## Jpmboy

Click your name at top right, edit profile, edit [oops] signature... "show my stuff"

Okay, you have a evo212.


----------



## chiyuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Click your name at top right, edit profile, edit signature... "show my stuff"
> 
> Okay, you have a evo212.


Yes, and I used the arctic silver 5 instead of the one in the package
Currently running the test for 44 my cpu voltage is at 1.52-1.60 still~

Thank you for the help you've been giving!


----------



## Derko1

Here we go. So these are the settings that I am using at the moment... should I do one with trying 4.7?



Spoiler: A million pics!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiyuchan*
> 
> Yes, and I used the arctic silver 5 instead of the one in the package
> Currently running the test for 44 my cpu voltage is at 1.52-1.60 still~
> 
> Thank you for the help you've been giving!


Whao!! Stop now if that is the c pu voltage !!,


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Here we go. So these are the settings that I am using at the moment... should I do one with trying 4.7?


Try enabling Internal PLL Overvoltage and use LLC 2. You'll have to adjust your offset accordingly when switching the LLC level.


----------



## chiyuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Whao!! Stop now if that is the c pu voltage !!,


OMG so sorry i'm at 1.152 - 1.160 LOL

OMG i got scared


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Here we go. So these are the settings that I am using at the moment... should I do one with trying 4.7?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A million pics!


Nice. When P95 fails does it CTD? Or bsod with 101? If the former, try setting dram voltage manually to 1.65v. Then set to 47, enable Internal PLL, add 20-40 mV (0,020) to turbo. Test and let us know.

Yup, as wholeo said, LLC 2 if 3 is failing with iPLL on.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Try enabling Internal PLL Overvoltage and use LLC 2. You'll have to adjust your offset accordingly when switching the LLC level.


Ok. I'll give it a shot. I did have PLL Overvoltage enabled before, but did not try LLC2. Are my ram settings ok?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiyuchan*
> 
> OMG so sorry i'm at 1.152 - 1.160 LOL
> 
> OMG i got scared


I almost had a heart attack!!,

Cool- stable so far at that vcore?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice. When P95 fails does it CTD? Or bsod with 101? If the former, try setting dram voltage manually to 1.65v. Then set to 47, enable Internal PLL, add 20-40 mV (0,020) to turbo. Test and let us know.


OK.... I don't BSOD with 101... mostly 124 actually. But for the most part it's P95 that usually will get either an error or stop working. But not that many BSODs.


----------



## chiyuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I almost had a heart attack!!,
> 
> Cool- stable so far at that vcore?


No errors on my stress test, the temps are starting to get high though

core 0 64
core 1 68
core 2 68
core 3 64

at the moment (max temps)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiyuchan*
> 
> No errors on my stress test, the temps are starting to get high though
> 
> core 0 64
> core 1 68
> core 2 68
> core 3 64
> 
> at the moment (max temps)


Those temps are great. Let it run 20 min.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Ok. I'll give it a shot. I did have PLL Overvoltage enabled before, but did not try LLC2. Are my ram settings ok?


If you've never run an overnight memtest on those sticks I'd honestly set everything but voltage to auto on them and set them to 1600. You have to isolate possible fault points to your CPU when overclocking it. Having your ram in the mix just complicates things.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> OK.... I don't BSOD with 101... mostly 124 actually. But for the most part it's P95 that usually will get either an error or stop working. But not that many BSODs.


Ahhh, 124 may be v ore, but it can be many things, including a PCIE bus error(oc'd gpu). S, it's actually pretty close in my view. Once we get rid of 124(which can come from uncorrectable whea) read the following and set up the whea warning.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville/80


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> If you've never run an overnight memtest on those sticks I'd honestly set everything but voltage to auto on them and set them to 1600. You have to isolate possible fault points to your CPU when overclocking it. Having your ram in the mix just complicates things.










x2


----------



## chiyuchan

Ok i am getting a blue screen now at 4.6 at turbo mhz .008. Blue screen is too fast to read -.- it gave me an error first about windows desktop manager not responding. Maybe i'll just stay 4.5 at stock lol

EDIT:
I reran back to 4.5 at .004 and i'm going to run this at 20 mins like you said. No bluescreen so far


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiyuchan*
> 
> Ok i am getting a blue screen now at 4.6 at turbo mhz .008. Blue screen is too fast to read -.- it gave me an error first about windows desktop manager not responding. Maybe i'll just stay 4.5 at stock lok


What do you mean "45 at stock". For 24/7 use it may not be wise to leave voltage control on auto when jumping the multiplier that far. Ts driven by the VID which is usually high. Remember, going from 45-46 you need to add somewhere near 40mV (0.040v) to the turbo setting at 45.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Ok so when I ran my 14 hour test on p95 turns out I somehow was running it at 4.5ghz and I meant to do 4.7Ghz at 1.328v. So I have been doing some p95 tests and have been trying to get it stable, but I'm having a hard time. I was just at 1.348v and I got an error on worker #3 and it stopped so I bumped up my voltage to 1.36v and now my workers seem to be off on the timing of the tests. Noticably worker #3 which is still on test four. What is going on? Usually they stay in time within a second or two. Also, why did worker #3 pass the 448k test in 7 runs and worker #7 pass it in 13 runs and worker #5 pass in #12 tests, etc etc. Does this always happen?? I'm kind of freaked out.


----------



## chiyuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What do you mean "45 at stock". For 24/7 use it may not be wise to leave voltage control on auto when jumping the multiplier that far. Ts driven by the VID which is usually high. Remember, going from 45-46 you need to add somewhere near 40mV (0.040v) to the turbo setting at 45.


Sorry to confuse I just mean at .004v turbo. Voltage control is at offset .005

So turbo has to jump more than .004v (means at 46, i have to be at least .44v at turbo)?

Currently .004 at 45 and it runs smoothly

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiyuchan*
> 
> Ok i am getting a blue screen now at 4.6 at turbo mhz .008. Blue screen is too fast to read -.- it gave me an error first about windows desktop manager not responding. Maybe i'll just stay 4.5 at stock lol
> 
> EDIT:
> I reran back to 4.5 at .004 and i'm going to run this at 20 mins like you said. No bluescreen so far


EDIT:

Whats your CPU-z idle and full load vcore?


----------



## chiyuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Whats your CPU-z idle and full load vcore?


CPUz idle is at 0.856v
Full load core was at 1.171 - 1.174
Temps were 68, 72, 75, 70

This was at 21 minutes test


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiyuchan*
> 
> Sorry to confuse I just mean at .004v turbo. Voltage control is at offset .005
> 
> So turbo has to jump more than .004v (means at 46, i have to be at least .44v at turbo)?
> 
> Currently .004 at 45 and it runs smoothly
> 
> Thanks for your feedback


No, not 0.44 , you'll shut down, or worst, flashbulb. A millivolt is 0.001 volt, so 40mV is0.040. 0.004+0.040= 0.044.

Edit. Set to 46, turbo to less than 0.040, test. If fails, add 4mV to turbo, test, repeat until 20 min stable


----------



## chiyuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No, not 0.44 , you'll shut down, or worst, flashbulb. A millivolt is 0.001 volt, so 40mV is0.040. 0.004+0.040= 0.044.


I did the math wrong, yes you are right, I understand what you mean now. Thank you again =)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiyuchan*
> 
> CPUz idle is at 0.856v
> Full load core was at 1.171 - 1.174
> Temps were 68, 72, 75, 70
> 
> This was at 21 minutes test


You have a nice idle vcore so leave your offset at the +0.005 and start increasing turbo


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiyuchan*
> 
> I did the math wrong, yes you are right, I understand what you mean now. Thank you again =)


Btw, your 21 min data looks quite good. You may have a very good chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Ok so when I ran my 14 hour test on p95 turns out I somehow was running it at 4.5ghz and I meant to do 4.7Ghz at 1.328v. So I have been doing some p95 tests and have been trying to get it stable, but I'm having a hard time. I was just at 1.348v and I got an error on worker #3 and it stopped so I bumped up my voltage to 1.36v and now my workers seem to be off on the timing of the tests. Noticably worker #3 which is still on test four. What is going on? Usually they stay in time within a second or two. Also, why did worker #3 pass the 448k test in 7 runs and worker #7 pass it in 13 runs and worker #5 pass in #12 tests, etc etc. Does this always happen?? I'm kind of freaked out.


Yeah, i've seen this too. One workers lags but does not fail. I treated this a a sign of borderline instability... But it never led to anything. I checked GFlops in IBT over time and they have held constant, and superPi mod performance did not degrade whether this had occured at a given OC or not. Nit sure what to make of it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Mines done that too, usually just one core slightly behind the others. I dont think its a problem or at least its never caused any instability w/ my overclocks.


----------



## chiyuchan

Okay I am currently on the 46 test for 20 mins

as suggested by both people who were helping me :

offset turbo at .039
offset voltage still at .005 a

cpuz full load is currently showing 1.192 - 1.200v

current temps after 5 mins 65-70c

ALTHOUGH just right now my desktop manager crashed but my tests are still showing pass, would that be a sign to increase the turbo to another notch?

EDIT: Ok one of the workers crashed, guess I will increase


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiyuchan*
> 
> Okay I am currently on the 46 test for 20 mins
> 
> as suggested by both people who were helping me :
> 
> offset turbo at .039
> offset voltage still at .005 a
> 
> cpuz full load is currently showing 1.192 - 1.200v
> 
> current temps after 5 mins 65-70c
> 
> ALTHOUGH just right now my desktop manager crashed but my tests are still showing pass, would that be a sign to increase the turbo to another notch?
> 
> EDIT: Ok one of the workers crashed, guess I will increase


Yeah, that's fighting instability. I'd up the turbo a notch.

Try the whea notifier (posted above) to see what's happening behind the scenes.

Also, once you have a stable setting, or to clean up the OS kernel, open a command prompt and type in:

sfc /scannow

Let it run. If it reports anything but clean, post back here.


----------



## chiyuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, that's fighting instability. I'd up the turbo a notch.
> 
> Try the whea notifier (posted above) to see what's happening behind the scenes.
> 
> Also, once you have a stable setting, or to clean up the OS kernel, open a command prompt and type in:
> 
> sfc /scannow
> 
> Let it run. If it reports anything but clean, post back here.


Where is the whea notifier?

Also 10 mins to my test i just got a bsod

.005v offset
.043 turbo offset
46multi


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiyuchan*
> 
> Where is the whea notifier?
> 
> Also 10 mins to my test i just got a bsod
> 
> .005v offset
> .043 turbo offset
> 46multi


Yup up the turbo and watch temps. Considering how fast it failed, i'd add 8mV... Watch the temperatures!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville/80


----------



## Derko1

Guys... I'm up to 1.4v right now and still nothing. No BSODs at all, just random things crashing and also Prime crashing within a min or two.









Trying LL2 and also have kept ram at 1600. Still no good.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So when I first popped in my 3770k and looked at the vcore in the bios it was 1.080 and now that I am at a multiplier of 47 I have worked on my offset and turbo boost a little bit and gotten my BIOS vcore to 1.080 pretty perfectly. The problem is that CPU-z is reporting my idle vcore to be .960 Does this mean that all of my CPU-z readings are off by .12v?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Guys... I'm up to 1.4v right now and still nothing. No BSODs at all, just random things crashing and also Prime crashing within a min or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying LL2 and also have kept ram at 1600. Still no good.


Damn... Prime CTD, but no windows instability? As wholeo suggested, get the memtest86 iso, make a disk and test that ram using irs 1600 jedec, then the 2133 xmp. My 2133 needed an adjustment to run at 2133. One parameter in the XMP would not work riight, and in fact did not agree with the spec sheet for the exact sku from kingston. T was the one yours has at 171. I had to set it to 256. Kingston techs were "baffled". May be my budget grade mobo.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Damn... Prime CTD, but no windows instability? As wholeo suggested, get the memtest86 iso, make a disk and test that ram using irs 1600 jedec, then the 2133 xmp. My 2133 needed an adjustment to run at 2133. One parameter in the XMP would not work riight, and in fact did not agree with the spec sheet for the exact sku from kingston. T was the one yours has at 171. I had to set it to 256.


I actually also have a set of 4 sticks that I was using on my old system... Ripjaws X and they ran 4.8ghz for my 2600k no problem. So I'll try swapping them out to double check if it's the ram or not.

I'm trying the exact settings that you mentioned a few pages ago... +.020mv to turbo, LLC2 and IPLL enabled.... seems to be working ok right now, already 5 minutes in.









Edit: Well this time it did BSOD. With a 124 code. I think it's probably hopeless. It's just impossible to go any higher.


----------



## chiyuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yup up the turbo and watch temps. Considering how fast it failed, i'd add 8mV... Watch the temperatures!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville/80


Okay I tried your settings. 46multi and .051 turbo offset

I'm at 10 mins now and no whea notification or errors

Temps are ranging from 68-78

And vcore is going between 1.200 - 1.208. Spiked once to 1.216

Still going on to at least 20 mins

EDIT: My temps just dropped to 64-68, is that normal??

EDIT 2: 18 mins in and i got the error


----------



## Derko1

So I just noticed that the settings I was using had 1N for one of the settings on the ram... loading the XMP settings, it defaults to 2N. So maybe that is the one thing that is making all the difference maybe? I'm testing again now.

Maybe my old ram is better than this one and I'll just switch to that one. I'll know tomorrow I guess. Don't feel like testing it now.










Edit: NVM... just crashed with a 124 BSOD.


----------



## ryboto

So, trying to jump to 4.7ghz. I only need a turbo voltage of +0.055 for 4.5ghz, but for 4.7 I've gone up to +0.121v, and still unstable. Vcore under load with PLL overvoltage enabled(all I have is an enable option, no specific PLL voltage) is ~1.256v. Should I need more than that? Was hoping to push it to 4.8ghz, but I realize that might be trying my luck.


----------



## huskerwr38

Quote:


> So, trying to jump to 4.7ghz. I only need a turbo voltage of +0.055 for 4.5ghz, but for 4.7 I've gone up to +0.121v, and still unstable. Vcore under load with PLL overvoltage enabled(all I have is an enable option, no specific PLL voltage) is ~1.256v. Should I need more than that? Was hoping to push it to 4.8ghz, but I realize that might be trying my luck.


I've been trying 4.8GHz for about a day with temps in the high 60s. The furthest I got was about 45 minutes on Prime95 with no errors that bam BSOD with a 0x124 error. I tried changing my Vcc pll and Vtt but no luck. I am back down to 4.6GHz and I'm happy with that. 200MHz isn't going to be that big of a deal.
So my Vcore is at 1.120 right now, temps at about 50-55C with a Noctua NH d14. I'm just staying at 4.6GHz.

Untitled.png 495k .png file


----------



## huskerwr38

So far I'm stable at 4.6GHz for 3 hours, was trying for 4.7-4.8GHz but I couldn't quit get it stable. The furthest I got was 4.8GHz on prime for 45 minutes before it went BSOD with an error code of 0x124. I'm tired of messing with it and 1-2MHz isn't that big of a deal anyways.


Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## huskerwr38

Doh, realized that was a bad screen shot. One more time!


Spoiler: Screenshot


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskerwr38*
> 
> I've been trying 4.8GHz for about a day with temps in the high 60s. The furthest I got was about 45 minutes on Prime95 with no errors that bam BSOD with a 0x124 error. I tried changing my Vcc pll and Vtt but no luck. I am back down to 4.6GHz and I'm happy with that. 200MHz isn't going to be that big of a deal.
> So my Vcore is at 1.120 right now, temps at about 50-55C with a Noctua NH d14. I'm just staying at 4.6GHz.


Lucky, that seems like incredibly low voltage for 4.6ghz...I've yet to read of anyone hitting it at that low a vcore.


----------



## huskerwr38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Lucky, that seems like incredibly low voltage for 4.6ghz...I've yet to read of anyone hitting it at that low a vcore.


I went all the way to 4.5GHz with just the initial settings as outlined in the guide. I set the offset Voltage to +0.005v and the turbo boost to +0.004 I believe to start off. Went to 4.5 with only increasing the multiplier, then at 4.6GHz I got some WHEA errors, had to increase the turbo boost by 2 I believe and I've had zero WHEA or Prime95 errors with it running for 3 hours now.


Spoiler: Another Screen Shot


----------



## chiyuchan

Okay. since I dont have time to trial and error my OC more, I settled for what I think is the most stable for me right now. @ 44multi. Been running the stress test for an hour and I got 0 errors/0 popups on WHEA as well. This picture is when prime95 is running:

stresstest.jpg 494k .jpg file


And this picture below is when I stopped prime95:

stresstest2.jpg 465k .jpg file


Please leave any feedback or tips for me, as when I get enough time I would like to see if I can OC more! I would like a 4.8 or 4.7 =) But i'll settle for this right now since this is my first time OCing

My settings are ALL according to this guide. .004 turbo offset, .005 cpu voltage offset

Thanks for everyone who helped me. I was able to go to 4.6 for 19 minutes but then I bluescreened. .051 turbo offset and .005 cpu voltage offset

I tried going for an hour @ 4.5 but it did not work for me







Maybe I can up the turbo offset a bit more?

Any tips are appreciated! Thanks all :3

-Steph


----------



## error311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskerwr38*
> 
> I went all the way to 4.5GHz with just the initial settings as outlined in the guide. I set the offset Voltage to +0.005v and the turbo boost to +0.004 I believe to start off. Went to 4.5 with only increasing the multiplier, then at 4.6GHz I got some WHEA errors, had to increase the turbo boost by 2 I believe and I've had zero WHEA or Prime95 errors with it running for 3 hours now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Another Screen Shot


I wish I had your chip lol


----------



## Derko1

I will get to try my other set of ram later today, but I was wondering... What are the symptoms of ram being the issue in instability? I have kept testing even 4.5 ghz and while I am able to do it at 1.23v, it will crash prime at anywhere between 10 minutes to an hour in. Same deal though, does not matter how much vcore I give it, it has the exact same symptoms as when I was trying 4.7. I am hoping that it's the ram and I will send it back for a refund and get the same ram I was using before.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I actually also have a set of 4 sticks that I was using on my old system... Ripjaws X and they ran 4.8ghz for my 2600k no problem. So I'll try swapping them out to double check if it's the ram or not.
> 
> I'm trying the exact settings that you mentioned a few pages ago... +.020mv to turbo, LLC2 and IPLL enabled.... seems to be working ok right now, already 5 minutes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Well this time it did BSOD. With a 124 code. I think it's probably hopeless. It's just impossible to go any higher.


you should run memtest on that ram for sure. then try the settings you used for this post. 20mV turbo is low for 46


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskerwr38*
> 
> Doh, realized that was a bad screen shot. One more time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshot


if that holds - you won the lottery for sure!! not delidded?

you could probably make 50% on that chip around here!!

nice


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you should run memtest on that ram for sure. then try the settings you used for this post. 20mV turbo is low for 46


Well it's actually +.125mv... not .020. I meant that I was going to add .020 to the .104 I was using for 4.6. But neither is actually stable.

Do you think that it's possible to get memtest on a bootable USB drive? I don't have a cd drive in my system. So it's a bit hard to do. Plus I think I have not bought CD-Rs in like 5 years at least.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiyuchan*
> 
> Okay I tried your settings. 46multi and .051 turbo offset
> 
> I'm at 10 mins now and no whea notification or errors
> Temps are ranging from 68-78
> And vcore is going between 1.200 - 1.208. Spiked once to 1.21
> Still going on to at least 20 mins
> EDIT: My temps just dropped to 64-68, is that normal??
> EDIT 2: 18 mins in and i got the error


Yes, temps will jump around as it moves through the FFTs, and even within an FFT sine the workers are rarely synchronized.
I didn't read ahaed, but a tad more turbo should do it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Chiyuchan - if p95 fails just continue to increase turbo until your cooling can no longer handle it. The stress temparatures are artificial- not likely to occur in regular use. One exception is video encoding (handbrake, etc) or if you fold on occasion.

You appear to have a really solid chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well it's actually +.125mv... not .020. I meant that I was going to add .020 to the .104 I was using for 4.6. But neither is actually stable.
> 
> Do you think that it's possible to get memtest on a bootable USB drive? I don't have a cd drive in my system. So it's a bit hard to do. Plus I think I have not bought CD-Rs in like 5 years at least.


Oh yea, it works the same. Go to their website for instructions and the download. No DVD? True, becomming a relic!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskerwr38*
> 
> I've been trying 4.8GHz for about a day with temps in the high 60s. The furthest I got was about 45 minutes on Prime95 with no errors that bam BSOD with a 0x124 error. I tried changing my Vcc pll and Vtt but no luck. I am back down to 4.6GHz and I'm happy with that. 200MHz isn't going to be that big of a deal.
> So my Vcore is at 1.120 right now, temps at about 50-55C with a Noctua NH d14. I'm just staying at 4.6GHz.
> 
> Untitled.png 495k .png file


When you get your patience back, ... That chip cancertainly go higher. But 46 is a very good overclock! Nicely done.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Oh yea, it works the same. Go to their website for instructions and the download. No DVD? True, becomming a relic!


yea no DVDs either...









USB drives for the longest at this point.

So I am going to simply swap out the memory first and then try my current OC. Otherwise I'll just send the current mem back and see if a new set is better.


----------



## Jpmboy

If you do not have memyest set up to go, after swapping, or even with the current ram, type "memory test" in the windows menu search, at least run windows memory test before swapping out. A 124 error can be difficult to trouble shoot if vcore does not solve it. If it comes to that, we cantake a look at the crash dump with windows SDK as a last resort.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So I have been working towards the 4.7Ghz OC lately and it seems like stupid little errors are making me have to keep bumping up the voltage. Got all the way up to 1.372v if I remember correctly and then fell asleep and slept for 11 hours because I was exhausted from staying up and doing all of these stress tests and OC'ing. So I just woke up and walked over to my computer and worker #4 had an error and all of the other workers were still going, but I seen that one of my cores had hit a max of 98c and that another had hit 96c so now I am just going to wait until my CLU gets here to mess around with 4.7Ghz. I've played about an hour of crysis 3 yesterday and it seemed stable, but I guess its better not to risk anything. I was going to try messing with the PLL, but I figured I better not until I actually know what it is and what exactly it does.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you do not have memyest set up to go, after swapping, or even with the current ram, type "memory test" in the windows menu search, at least run windows memory test before swapping out. A 124 error can be difficult to trouble shoot if vcore does not solve it. If it comes to that, we cantake a look at the crash dump with windows SDK as a last resort.


Hey J quick Q...i delided and the Thermal paste you told me to get comes here tomorrow...how much do you suggest putting on the Die? cant seem to find a decent guide on how much to put.

Btw i also decided on a case....came down to the Switch 810 and the Stormstryker .....Stormstryker won! *gets here tomorrow too*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So I have been working towards the 4.7Ghz OC lately and it seems like stupid little errors are making me have to keep bumping up the voltage. Got all the way up to 1.372v if I remember correctly and then fell asleep and slept for 11 hours because I was exhausted from staying up and doing all of these stress tests and OC'ing. So I just woke up and walked over to my computer and worker #4 had an error and all of the other workers were still going, but I seen that one of my cores had hit a max of 98c and that another had hit 96c so now I am just going to wait until my CLU gets here to mess around with 4.7Ghz. I've played about an hour of crysis 3 yesterday and it seemed stable, but I guess its better not to risk anything. I was going to try messing with the PLL, but I figured I better not until I actually know what it is and what exactly it does.


that is sooo close to stable. A little better heat management and done!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that is sooo close to stable. A little better heat management and done!


Yea most definetly. I am using mx4 on the die so when my CLU gets here later on in the week heat and throttling should no longer be an issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Hey J quick Q...i delided and the Thermal paste you told me to get comes here tomorrow...how much do you suggest putting on the Die? cant seem to find a decent guide on how much to put.
> 
> Btw i also decided on a case....came down to the Switch 810 and the Stormstryker .....Stormstryker won! *gets here tomorrow too*


Hey Gerbacio, good to hear you're still in the game. Varainces in the lid really require you to apply a thin line along the long axis of the die, put the cap on, apply some pressure (some say do a mock-HS mount), pull the cap and visually ensure that the entire die is making contact. Touch up as needed. You ordered coolaboratory labs or pk-1?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So when I first popped in my 3770k and looked at the vcore in the bios it was 1.080 and now that I am at a multiplier of 47 I have worked on my offset and turbo boost a little bit and gotten my BIOS vcore to 1.080 pretty perfectly. The problem is that CPU-z is reporting my idle vcore to be .960 Does this mean that all of my CPU-z readings are off by .12v?


I'm still interested in this question if anyone knows the answer.


----------



## wholeeo

Your CPU-Z readings are not off by .12v. Bios vcore I believe is determined by your CPU's VID for the multiplier you set.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Your CPU-Z readings are not off by .12v. Bios vcore I believe is determined by your CPU's VID for the multiplier you set.


Yes, bios vcore will reflect your offset and turbo relative to the VID table, not accounting for LLC if not mistaken. So, when you run p95, which will reflect vdroop, matching bios and cpuz vcore is not a poor strategy.

But the real question has become whether any of these OS-based vcore readers are accurate at all. And it seems each board is different. This really seems to be a can of worms, or the elephant no one wants to alk about.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> But the real question has become whether any of these OS-based vcore readers are accurate at all. And it seems each board is different. This really seems to be a can of worms, or the elephant no one wants to alk about.


Wish I hadn't lost my multi-meter,









That will be my next purchase.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Wish I hadn't lost my multi-meter,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be my next purchase.


I have not yet poked my board with a DMM.... Afraid i'll see numbers that burst my balloon!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you do not have memyest set up to go, after swapping, or even with the current ram, type "memory test" in the windows menu search, at least run windows memory test before swapping out. A 124 error can be difficult to trouble shoot if vcore does not solve it. If it comes to that, we cantake a look at the crash dump with windows SDK as a last resort.


Awesome! I'll report back in a little while.

Thanks for living in this thread to help people out!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey Gerbacio, good to hear you're still in the game. Varainces in the lid really require you to apply a thin line along the long axis of the die, put the cap on, apply some pressure (some say do a mock-HS mount), pull the cap and visually ensure that the entire die is making contact. Touch up as needed. You ordered coolaboratory labs or pk-1?


still here and i real everyday









i got the coolaboratory you linked me! is there a pic of how it has to look?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXs0I5kuoX4 like that at 17:59?

after reading here i figured i didnt got too lucky with my CPU but down the road i might get a i7 to play with maybe a liquid cooler also down the line?

i hope i made a good choice with the Stormstryker! it was above what i wanted to spend but reviews and the way it looks drove me to it, also i wanted to make sure i had a good case down the line.

i also have a doubt in the whole Cpu load line calibration dilema.....should i keep it at 2 or the higher it gets the more accurate it is? im confused !


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i hope i made a good choice with the Stormstryker! it was above what i wanted to spend but reviews and the way it looks drove me to it, also i wanted to make sure i had a good case down the line.


Can't go wrong w/ a Cooler Master Full Tower. I love my full tower from them


----------



## huskerwr38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if that holds - you won the lottery for sure!! not delidded?
> 
> you could probably make 50% on that chip around here!!
> 
> nice


It's not delidded. But should I run prime95 for a bit longer than just 3 hours?


----------



## Lucky 23

Running a custom blend @ 4.6ghz w/ a -0.010 offset and a +0.066 turbo. Got a BSOD 124 about 2 hours in









Bumping turbo to a +0.074


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> But the real question has become whether any of these OS-based vcore readers are accurate at all. And it seems each board is different. This really seems to be a can of worms, or the elephant no one wants to alk about.


Having the ext4 which is being reported as much as .08 off by some, and as much as .056 by me, it needs to be discussed, and the link between the software misreporting and LLC needs to be confirmed/disproven.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> still here and i real everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have a doubt in the whole Cpu load line calibration dilema.....should i keep it at 2 or the higher it gets the more accurate it is? im confused !


I would highly recommend you go out and buy a DMM, I picked up the cheapest one I could find at Home Depot with a resolution of 1mV. I was worried about it being accurate because it was so cheap, but it is accurate within a +/-.003 margin. I would be interested in your results as well. They could help to determine if the unreported voltage is the result of the cheap DPAK mosfets specific to the ext4, or if LLC is a dangerous beast to all boards and needs to be taken into account at a higher priority when overclocking.

As far as your current worries, are you running [email protected] 1.336V LLC2 like in your sig rg?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskerwr38*
> 
> It's not delidded. But should I run prime95 for a bit longer than just 3 hours?


You should run p95 as long as you desire. I think 3 hours is good, others will say that less than 12h is not a true stability test. It really depends on what you will use your rig for. Gaming and standard stuff... 3 h is fine. Microsecond stock trading where a bsod can be costly... I mean really costly, 24-40h p95 blend, followed by IBT and verification of performance (gflops and superPi mod) etc. even then, nothing is 100%, only less likely.

More times than not, there's software and driver crap that hangs a system than poorly tested OC.

Btw - that seems to be a great chip you got there!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Having the ext4 which is being reported as much as .08 off by some, and as much as .056 by me, it needs to be discussed, and the link between the software misreporting and LLC needs to be confirmed/disproven.
> I would highly recommend you go out and buy a DMM, I picked up the cheapest one I could find at Home Depot with a resolution of 1mV. I was worried about it being accurate because it was so cheap, but it is accurate within a +/-.003 margin. I would be interested in your results as well. They could help to determine if the unreported voltage is the result of the cheap DPAK mosfets specific to the ext4, or if LLC is a dangerous beast to all boards and needs to be taken into account at a higher priority when overclocking.
> 
> As far as your current worries, are you running [email protected] 1.336V LLC2 like in your sig rg?


its down to 1.320 since i delided needed less power i guess due to better temps (have gotten some whea errors but a handful in days *played games for hours without a problem*) ....i noticed most of my whea errors where when the temperatures got high

tell me how to check and i will ....i have a DMM already !


----------



## Jpmboy

Gerbacio - using a DMM requires test point standoffs or a very steady hand and access to tight spots on your board. If you are pushing 50x and load vcores higher than 1.45 or so, yes a DMM will be helpful. Otherwise, if you worry that LLC is over compensating for vdroop, use as little LLC as possible and a higher turbo settting, that is on asrock, a higher LLC number like 4. Remember, Vdroop lowers vcore as load increases, hopefully in a linear manner, and setting LLC at 2 ( or... Never at 1) defeats this engineering solution intel spent years developing. I've been running LLC2, lowering it to 3 ... I had to add 20 mV to offset. I havent played with this since switching to turbo offset. It may not be the specific VRMs , but simply the bios microcode that needs fixing.

So, bottom line, OCing is risky. Run a mid-low LLC whenever possible.


----------



## Jpmboy

Read this:

http://sinhardware.com/index.php/overclockingoc-guides/116-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide/126-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end

Temperature and leakage... Relative to hi OCs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Running a custom blend @ 4.6ghz w/ a -0.010 offset and a +0.066 turbo. Got a BSOD 124 about 2 hours in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping turbo to a +0.074












Watch this guy... Goes at this very systematically.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you do not have memyest set up to go, after swapping, or even with the current ram, type "memory test" in the windows menu search, at least run windows memory test before swapping out. A 124 error can be difficult to trouble shoot if vcore does not solve it. If it comes to that, we cantake a look at the crash dump with windows SDK as a last resort.


Well... did the memory test and no errors popped up. I swapped the sticks and am testing right now at 4.6ghz with the same settings that were failing minutes in before. So lets see if it is indeed the RAM that is my issue.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this guy... Goes at this very systematically.


HAHA


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> its down to 1.320 since i delided needed less power i guess due to better temps (have gotten some whea errors but a handful in days *played games for hours without a problem*) ....i noticed most of my whea errors where when the temperatures got high
> 
> tell me how to check and i will ....i have a DMM already !


SCHWEET!
give me your offset and turbo and ill check it on my board at the same settings.

The red circle is the pair for my mobo, considering how closely related the ext4 and ext6 are, its likely the same set on yours, (but it might possibly be another set along the same line) doesn't matter which of the two posts you put red/black on, if it shows a negative number just flip them. 

You dont have to wait for prime to get to a certain point in testing, just let it put it under full load in small fft and measure. After you test your current setup, change nothing but the LLC. 5,4,3 should be safe but possibly not stable(undervolted), and I would advise against LLC1 because while it might be stable but way overvolt. All you are really looking for is the DMM reading against highest reported VCore in HWMonitor to figure what the error rate is.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> SCHWEET!
> give me your offset and turbo and ill check it on my board at the same settings.
> 
> The red circle is the pair for my mobo, considering how closely related the ext4 and ext6 are, its likely the same set on yours, (but it might possibly be another set along the same line) doesn't matter which of the two posts you put red/black on, if it shows a negative number just flip them.
> 
> You dont have to wait for prime to get to a certain point in testing, just let it put it under full load in small fft and measure. After you test your current setup, change nothing but the LLC. 5,4,3 should be safe but possibly not stable(undervolted), and I would advise against LLC1 because while it might be stable but way overvolt. All you are really looking for is the DMM reading against highest reported VCore in HWMonitor to figure what the error rate is.


Ok I'll do it tomorrow .... Ups is delivering my stormstryker and ill do a quick test before I move it.... Bah might do it tonight when I get home


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ok I'll do it tomorrow .... Ups is delivering my stormstryker and ill do a quick test before I move it.... Bah might do it tonight when I get home


excellent, don't forget to give me your offset and turbo so I can run the extact same test on the ext4


----------



## ajrettke

Wondering if someone can give me some help with a new OC on a i5 3570k on an Z77 Pro4.

I'm running into a throttling issue when running prime or IntelBurn. My temps are only 71C, when throttling occurs. It starts at 4.7ghz and offset of .100v and turbo .02v, I have my primary and secondard plane currents maxed at 500, short and long term as well.

My temps seem fine, but it continues to throttle back to stock at 71C (ish, it's sometimes at 70, sometimes at 73) and will hold for 5-10 seconds then bump back to 4.7 for 20ish second and continue the cycle.

What am I missing?

*edit*
A few other notes, the throttling doesn't occur until about a minute of testing (making me think it's a temp issue). I've had this happen at 4.6 and offset of .08v (and the throttle occurs around 60C), 4.7 .100v (71C throttling), and 4.8v at .150v offset (80C throttling). It's stable and doesn't error or crash, but it always throttles back to 3.4. Temps are different for each throttle, the MB is defiintely pulling more power at 4.8ghz. I'm getting 220 watts when running 4.8ghz and only 150 watts at 4.6ghz, so the systems pulls 220 watts fine but still throttles 150 watts at 4.6ghz and 61C?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well... did the memory test and no errors popped up. I swapped the sticks and am testing right now at 4.6ghz with the same settings that were failing minutes in before. So lets see if it is indeed the RAM that is my issue.


Quoting myself here... but I think that the ram was actually not an issue, it just seems like I have a crappy chip. Nothing above 4.3 seems to be very stable for long periods of time.

I will be taking the chip back to the store tomorrow so that I can exchange it for a new one. I still have around 11 days to swap it a few more times. So I think I will without shame go back and forth until I get a good chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quoting myself here... but I think that the ram was actually not an issue, it just seems like I have a crappy chip. Nothing above 4.3 seems to be very stable for long periods of time.
> 
> I will be taking the chip back to the store tomorrow so that I can exchange it for a new one. I still have around 11 days to swap it a few more times. So I think I will without shame go back and forth until I get a good chip.


Unbelievable - can't say you didn't try everything possible!. At least you can bring it back... Let us know how the new one works out.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ok I'll do it tomorrow .... Ups is delivering my stormstryker and ill do a quick test before I move it.... Bah might do it tonight when I get home


Looking forward to seeing your data.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unbelievable - can't say you didn't try everything possible!. At least you can bring it back... Let us know how the new one works out.


I will! I actually have a dead 3770k from delidding, which I will try sending back to intel to get one back and plus the one that I will exchange tomorrow. So between the two, I'm hoping to get a golden chip!









I did find stable OC for 4.6... but VERY STRANGELY... It is super sensitive! If I go one notch higher... or 20... above +.109 then it will crash prime.... one notch below and I'll BSOD.

I wonder if it's that specific for the other multi's also.


----------



## Jpmboy

On this LLC thing. I just lower it from 2 to 3 (using 46x as test) and raised turbo by 8mV to match p95 and IBT stress vcore. Appears to be stable (40 min anyway) and with less float of vcore during both tests (1.328 is mean, 1.320-1.338 is range) with it at LLC 2 the range was 1.312-1.344 ??









off topic - i just swapped out a Razor Black Widow keyboard (USB, mechanical) for a Steelseries (PS2, mechanical cherry red switches) and WOW! excellent feel and response. movement control is much better. It doesnt have teh bells and whistles of teh BW, but has a much better feel of gaming and typing (won't help my typos tho!).

edit: oh yeah, lowering LLC and raisniig turbo actually lowered temps during IBT...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> On this LLC thing. I just lower it from 2 to 3 (using 46x as test) and raised turbo by 8mV to match p95 and IBT stress vcore. Appears to be stable (40 min anyway) and with less float of vcore during both tests (1.328 is mean, 1.320-1.338 is range) with it at LLC 2 the range was 1.312-1.344 ??


weird stuff isn't it? I really have a hard time understanding the "why" with Vdroop and LLC, but I can certainly see the benefits of staying away from LLC1 and LLC2 for the type of mild-moderate overclocks that most of the people here are reaching for. I would be interested to hear some of the LN2 cooling guys opinions on LLC and Vdroop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> edit: oh yeah, lowering LLC and raisniig turbo actually lowered temps during IBT...


not surprised a bit, your feeding your cpu less voltage, even if the software doesn't show it.


----------



## ryboto

Tried for 4.7ghz with a +0.140 turbo offset, saw a max temp of 87C, but had a WHEA error inside of 20min. Am I safe to add more vcore at that temp?


----------



## Gerbacio

Houston I have a problem.... No boot no bios and a2 code

Just came home and this happened... Obviously didn't got to test the voltage

Unplugged all the sata cables without any luck

Any suggestions before I kick the tower out of the house

Got it to boot with 1 ssd and no video card


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Tried for 4.7ghz with a +0.140 turbo offset, saw a max temp of 87C, but had a WHEA error inside of 20min. Am I safe to add more vcore at that temp?


I'm no expert but I noticed 90% of my whea errors happened when temps got too high

Keep that in mind


----------



## ryboto

The first time anyone introduced me to WHEA errors they said they were voltage related, and meant vcore needed to be bumped up..?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Houston I have a problem.... No boot no bios and a2 code
> 
> Just came home and this happened... Obviously didn't got to test the voltage
> 
> Unplugged all the sata cables without any luck
> 
> Any suggestions before I kick the tower out of the house
> 
> Got it to boot with 1 ssd and no video card


Managed to run the voltage test ... Will post with bios settings in a few


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajrettke*
> 
> Wondering if someone can give me some help with a new OC on a i5 3570k on an Z77 Pro4.
> 
> I'm running into a throttling issue when running prime or IntelBurn. My temps are only 71C, when throttling occurs. It starts at 4.7ghz and offset of .100v and turbo .02v, I have my primary and secondard plane currents maxed at 500, short and long term as well.
> 
> My temps seem fine, but it continues to throttle back to stock at 71C (ish, it's sometimes at 70, sometimes at 73) and will hold for 5-10 seconds then bump back to 4.7 for 20ish second and continue the cycle.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> *edit*
> A few other notes, the throttling doesn't occur until about a minute of testing (making me think it's a temp issue). I've had this happen at 4.6 and offset of .08v (and the throttle occurs around 60C), 4.7 .100v (71C throttling), and 4.8v at .150v offset (80C throttling). It's stable and doesn't error or crash, but it always throttles back to 3.4. Temps are different for each throttle, the MB is defiintely pulling more power at 4.8ghz. I'm getting 220 watts when running 4.8ghz and only 150 watts at 4.6ghz, so the systems pulls 220 watts fine but still throttles 150 watts at 4.6ghz and 61C?


Welcome to the forum, I am kind of new here myself. It will be easier for the folks here to help you if you fill out the rig builder that can be found in the top right hand corner of the page directly over the link to your profile. Unfortunaltly as I have no valuable experience with ITB, only Prime95, I cannot be of much assistance. I do know that some programs have the "distance to TJMax" set for processors other than Ivy Bridge, which has a higher TJ Max than sandy bridge. The internal temp sensor in the CPU doesn't actually report the temp, but instead reports the distance to max temp. The programs then take the distance to TJ Max and subtract it from the preprogramed TJMax to show you your current temperature. So if the TJ Max is set within the program for sandy bridge, which I believe was 98, but you are using a ivy bridge processor with a TJMax of 105, the throttling would occur 7 degrees sooner. That doesn't account for why it would be throttling at 60. But if you are using "Real Temp", open the setting menu and click the "Set TJ Max" button in the top left hand corner, 105 for ivy and 98 for sandy. Any other temperature monitoring software is likely to have a similar setting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Tried for 4.7ghz with a +0.140 turbo offset, saw a max temp of 87C, but had a WHEA error inside of 20min. Am I safe to add more vcore at that temp?


Sure - yuo just need to watch the temps. reading Sin's OC review, it is clear that every degree with Ivy matters a bunch for OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajrettke*
> 
> Wondering if someone can give me some help with a new OC on a i5 3570k on an Z77 Pro4.
> 
> I'm running into a throttling issue when running prime or IntelBurn. My temps are only 71C, when throttling occurs. It starts at 4.7ghz and offset of .100v and turbo .02v, I have my primary and secondard plane currents maxed at 500, short and long term as well.
> 
> My temps seem fine, but it continues to throttle back to stock at 71C (ish, it's sometimes at 70, sometimes at 73) and will hold for 5-10 seconds then bump back to 4.7 for 20ish second and continue the cycle.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> *edit*
> A few other notes, the throttling doesn't occur until about a minute of testing (making me think it's a temp issue). I've had this happen at 4.6 and offset of .08v (and the throttle occurs around 60C), 4.7 .100v (71C throttling), and 4.8v at .150v offset (80C throttling). It's stable and doesn't error or crash, but it always throttles back to 3.4. Temps are different for each throttle, the MB is defiintely pulling more power at 4.8ghz. I'm getting 220 watts when running 4.8ghz and only 150 watts at 4.6ghz, so the systems pulls 220 watts fine but still throttles 150 watts at 4.6ghz and 61C?


Hi AJ - as ineden suggested, please fill in rig builder and post bios screen shots (usb key, fat32, post with it in, hit F12 on each bios page, scroll where needed) using the "paperclip" or "spoiler" method. soumds like thermal throttling. what cooler are you using? do you have a copy of p95? frankly, pulling 220 watts out of your chip - you need excellent heat management.

PS> be cautious at those power ratings.

read this at sinhardware.com: "The Science behind the 22nm 3D Transistor and how it can help us overclock!"
http://sinhardware.com/index.php/overclockingoc-guides/116-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide/126-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## Shogon

How come people are adjusting the offset to a negative voltage? Doesn't that only help lower your CPU voltage in IDLE states, or am I just really tired and not understanding it?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> SCHWEET!
> give me your offset and turbo and ill check it on my board at the same settings.
> 
> The red circle is the pair for my mobo, considering how closely related the ext4 and ext6 are, its likely the same set on yours, (but it might possibly be another set along the same line) doesn't matter which of the two posts you put red/black on, if it shows a negative number just flip them.
> 
> You dont have to wait for prime to get to a certain point in testing, just let it put it under full load in small fft and measure. After you test your current setup, change nothing but the LLC. 5,4,3 should be safe but possibly not stable(undervolted), and I would advise against LLC1 because while it might be stable but way overvolt. All you are really looking for is the DMM reading against highest reported VCore in HWMonitor to figure what the error rate is.


very interesting data

45 on the multiplier
Turbo @ +0.055v
Offset @ +0.005v

LLC2

Idle 1.016v

actual 1.032v

Load 1.328v

actual 1.375v

LLC3

Idle 1.016v

Actual 1.030v

Load 1.296v

Actual 1.351v

hope this is helpful data! couldn't try LLC 4 or even 5 since the computer was wigging out at llc3. But you can see its not giving the correct readings ....your turn









P.S. Had to edit it since it didnt read the same way it looked on my screen


----------



## Jpmboy

i"m sure your guys have seen this:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> How come people are adjusting the offset to a negative voltage? Doesn't that only help lower your CPU voltage in IDLE states, or am I just really tired and not understanding it?


settings in offset affect both idle and load vcore. So. a neg offset lowers both... compensate load vcore with additional turbo volts.


----------



## Lucky 23

Getting closer, 6 hours in and worker #3 stopped. Had a max temp on one core of 83c but all cores were averaging between 70-77c. Average CPU-z vcore @ full load was between 1.320-1.328v and hit a max of 1.336. This is w/ a 46 multi, -0.010 offset and +0.074 turbo


----------



## ajrettke

Thanks for the response, I setup my rig builder and posted a link at the bottom of the page. I should clerify, the wattage was from the wall and is the entire system wattage, so the delta is really only thing you can use and my PSU is ~75-80% efficient on 120v. I was just using it to show that the CPU was obviously drawing enough power and is stable on the high end, so why it's throttling is confusing.

After some more digging I'm running into turbo boost throttling (since the multuplier is going back to 34 and not 16). But my issue is why it's throttling at all when it appears to be completely stable, even at 4.8ghz?

BIOS below (my keyboard is messed up and function keys don't work in the BIOS)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/img20130312205337.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/img20130312205445.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/img20130312205418.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/img20130312205406.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/img20130312205346.jpg/



Thanks again for the welcome!

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5041976


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> very interesting data
> 
> 45 on the multiplier
> Turbo @ +0.055v
> Offset @ +0.005v
> 
> LLC2
> 
> Idle 1.016v
> 
> actual 1.032v
> 
> Load 1.328v
> 
> actual 1.375v
> 
> LLC3
> 
> Idle 1.016v
> 
> Actual 1.030v
> 
> Load 1.296v
> 
> Actual 1.351v
> 
> hope this is helpful data! couldn't try LLC 4 or even 5 since the computer was wigging out at llc3. But you can see its not giving the correct readings ....your turn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Had to edit it since it didnt read the same way it looked on my screen


here is both of our results with that offset and turbo though all levels of LLC
disregard the one in the middle for the purposes of this discussion, that is what I am attempting to get "qualifying" stable, and may or may not (hopefully not) change.


Also, I am scratching my head as to why you have a lower margin of error on LLC2 than LLC3, it does not fit into the same pattern apparent in my run. Any ideas? Its hard to draw conclusions with just the two in the middle and not the extremes at either end of the LLC spectrum. One thing I have learned for sure, DO NOT shoot for the moon on an ASROCK without a DMM.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajrettke*
> 
> Thanks for the response, I setup my rig builder and posted a link at the bottom of the page. I should clerify, the wattage was from the wall and is the entire system wattage, so the delta is really only thing you can use and my PSU is ~75-80% efficient on 120v. I was just using it to show that the CPU was obviously drawing enough power and is stable on the high end, so why it's throttling is confusing.
> 
> After some more digging I'm running into turbo boost throttling (since the multuplier is going back to 34 and not 16). But my issue is why it's throttling at all when it appears to be completely stable, even at 4.8ghz?
> 
> BIOS below (my keyboard is messed up and function keys don't work in the BIOS)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/109/img20130312205337.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/img20130312205445.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/img20130312205418.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/img20130312205406.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/img20130312205346.jpg/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the welcome!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5041976


I see variation in the C States from the OP's guide, I cant say I know enough about the purpose of them to give a definitive anser, but I do know they are known to cause BSOD in offset mode, and I believe they are related to the different levels of idle, maybe one of them controls the turbo state. Its worth a shot, following the guide to a "T" worked pretty well for me.


----------



## ajrettke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I see variation in the C States from the OP's guide, I cant say I know enough about the purpose of them to give a definitive anser, but I do know they are known to cause BSOD in offset mode, and I believe they are related to the different levels of idle, maybe one of them controls the turbo state. Its worth a shot, following the guide to a "T" worked pretty well for me.


Thanks, I'll take a further look into it. I'm not unstable though or BSODing either way. I think the issue is with the turbo boost limit which is limited to 56 seconds on this board. Is there anyway around that? In AUTO it still happens after a while.

Thanks!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajrettke*
> 
> Thanks, I'll take a further look into it. I'm not unstable though or BSODing either way. I think the issue is with the turbo boost limit which is limited to 56 seconds on this board. Is there anyway around that? In AUTO it still happens after a while.
> 
> Thanks!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






try enable/disable like in the OP instead of auto?


----------



## ajrettke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try enable/disable like in the OP instead of auto?


Made the changes, still Throttling, but it takes about 2 minutes of p95 until it starts to throttle, so the 56second limitation doesn't make sense...temps are 80C at 4.7ghz and 1.28v turbo voltage


----------



## Drak0

At +0.020 offset im still getting freezes. At 0.030 i can see the vcore go as low as 0.888. Did they make my chip in their spare time? Its starting to drive me crazy. What if its something else, but what can it be?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajrettke*
> 
> Made the changes, still Throttling, but it takes about 2 minutes of p95 until it starts to throttle, so the 56second limitation doesn't make sense...temps are 80C at 4.7ghz and 1.28v turbo voltage


I think you need to clean up your bios settings, cant have the auto OC on!

Auto turbo 30 - OFF
Spreadspectrum - disabled
Internal PLL - disabled (not needed until 48 or so, even then, maybe only a cold boot issue)

Your offset and turbo add up to +0.103v at 46x
Change to:
Multi 46
Offset +0.010
Turbo + 0.090 to+0.095

Run p95 for 10-20min. Does it still throttle (if stable)?

Also- if you are not using the onboard video, return ALL iGPU settings to auto,or disable.

Download a copy of open hardware monitor, use this to report back with vcore, temps and package power.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> At +0.020 offset im still getting freezes. At 0.030 i can see the vcore go as low as 0.888. Did they make my chip in their spare time? Its starting to drive me crazy. What if its something else, but what can it be?


Id have to flip back a dozen pages i think... What are your bios settings? Post screenshots please.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Getting closer, 6 hours in and worker #3 stopped. Had a max temp on one core of 83c but all cores were averaging between 70-77c. Average CPU-z vcore @ full load was between 1.320-1.328v and hit a max of 1.336. This is w/ a 46 multi, -0.010 offset and +0.074 turbo


Nice!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> here is both of our results with that offset and turbo though all levels of LLC
> disregard the one in the middle for the purposes of this discussion, that is what I am attempting to get "qualifying" stable, and may or may not (hopefully not) change.
> 
> 
> Also, I am scratching my head as to why you have a lower margin of error on LLC2 than LLC3, it does not fit into the same pattern apparent in my run. Any ideas? Its hard to draw conclusions with just the two in the middle and not the extremes at either end of the LLC spectrum. One thing I have learned for sure, DO NOT shoot for the moon on an ASROCK without a DMM.


we need 2 more test subjects!

btw im living in BSOD land with constant errors 124 .....any tips ? anyone?


----------



## zer0sum

Thanks to the OP for this guide, made things nice and easy without having to refresh my memory on loads of stuff









I am at 4.7 with 1.240 to 1.248 Volts and might be able to drop it down a little, but need to use the system for work and dont have time to mess around much more









Temps running a custom P95 are high 60's to 70's on average and max was 79-85 depending on the core

My water cooling setup is running pretty much silent except for the pump ramping up as its on the Asrock fan header and the fan control is really limited


----------



## inedenimadam

I settled on 4.5 for a overclock for now, because temperatures are so mild. I haven't hit the 24 hour mark yet, but its smooth sailing so far at 9 hours.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> btw im living in BSOD land with constant errors 124 .....any tips ? anyone?


According to the guide on the first page, from the "HELP BSOD" section:

"0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)"


----------



## ajrettke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you need to clean up your bios settings, cant have the auto OC on!
> 
> Auto turbo 30 - OFF
> Spreadspectrum - disabled
> Internal PLL - disabled (not needed until 48 or so, even then, maybe only a cold boot issue)
> 
> Your offset and turbo add up to +0.103v at 46x
> Change to:
> Multi 46
> Offset +0.010
> Turbo + 0.090 to+0.095
> 
> Run p95 for 10-20min. Does it still throttle (if stable)?
> 
> Also- if you are not using the onboard video, return ALL iGPU settings to auto,or disable.
> 
> Download a copy of open hardware monitor, use this to report back with vcore, temps and package power.


Set everything up and it's stable of course, but I started to throttle at 8 minutes of p95 (later than higher voltages/clocks of course).

I just don't understand why I'm turbo throttling when temps are low and everything is stable?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/42360336.jpg/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> we need 2 more test subjects!
> 
> btw im living in BSOD land with constant errors 124 .....any tips ? anyone?


Settings? Likely, low vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajrettke*
> 
> Set everything up and it's stable of course, but I started to throttle at 8 minutes of p95 (later than higher voltages/clocks of course).
> 
> I just don't understand why I'm turbo throttling when temps are low and everything is stable?


Actually, it is not stable, hence the throttling.
So you set it up as I described, and still throttling?
Are you using the on board video?

Two things, please repost the bios as it was for this last run when throttling occured.
Open event viewer, services, windows, kernel-power. Are the core throttling event recorded here?
(I'm on my ipad, so cant post a pict of the exact location inEV... But it is there.

Let's take a look first, and then it may be best to clr cmos, and reset only the settings necessary to OC an ivy bridge.

Also - please fill out Rigbuilder, then edit your profile, edit signature..."show my stuff"


----------



## Gerbacio

ok Stormstryker gets here today along with

Coollaboratory Liquid

how much Coollaboratory Liquid do i put on the DIE??? a small line? a couple of drops?? i have tried searching for a pic online but no luck

help plz!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Settings? Likely, low vcore.


i raised the turbo to what it was before delidding and it seems stable....guess will have to monitor!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok Stormstryker gets here today along with
> 
> Coollaboratory Liquid
> how much Coollaboratory Liquid do i put on the DIE??? a small line? a couple of drops?? i have tried searching for a pic online but no luck
> help plz!


A line, then cold test to be sure the entire die is making contact with the lid, just like you would for your HS to cpu TIM application


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok Stormstryker gets here today along with
> 
> Coollaboratory Liquid
> 
> how much Coollaboratory Liquid do i put on the DIE??? a small line? a couple of drops?? i have tried searching for a pic online but no luck
> 
> help plz!


I just googled that case and read a review....envy...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just googled that case and read a review....envy...


Oh yeah, really nice!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i raised the turbo to what it was before delidding and it seems stable....guess will have to monitor!


But alot cooler after delidding, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajrettke*
> 
> Set everything up and it's stable of course, but I started to throttle at 8 minutes of p95 (later than higher voltages/clocks of course).
> 
> I just don't understand why I'm turbo throttling when temps are low and everything is stable?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/42360336.jpg/


Just noticed, you are using the wrong version of p95... No AVX. Download the new version. Best thing to do is clr cmos and start over, you have changed settings that you really should not touch at this point in overclocking. Follow kenny's guide on page 1 and get to 45 exactly as described in the guide, then this group can help you optimize your OC.


----------



## inedenimadam

4.5Ghz, 12-hour P95, VCore 1.136

http://valid.canardpc.com/2729214


----------



## Jpmboy

Very nice! So... What LLC?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very nice! So... What LLC?


LLC4


----------



## Gerbacio

Umm I'm a bit blind but did they sent me a ultra and wrote pro over it?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Ok guys I have something really wierd (and scary) that I have just discovered. On my AsRock Z77 Extreme4 I am at 4.8Ghz stress testing right now using Level 2 LLC with +.010 offset and .102 additional turbo boost. CPU-z is reporting 1.36v, but I just used my DMM on the voltage points on the back of the board and it reads 1.46v! Temps have maxed out at 73c and I'm on test 12 of the 8k test I think. I'm going to try Level 5 LLC and see if that helps. I am using 20 DCV on my DMM is that the right setting? This cant be right. I just stopped the test and checked my voltage during idle and it was about 1.05 so that means this is correct (about .03 off), right? My BIOS reads 1.08 vcore. CPU-z reads .960 vcore at the desktop. I've heard about these boards being .01 off, but .1v??? Seriously? I could have destoyed my chip.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I'm a bit blind but did they sent me a ultra and wrote pro over it?


Yea I just got an ultra a little while ago and it leaked everywhere when I pushed the plunger. It had already leaked in the package and the cap too. Aghh


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Ok guys I have something really wierd (and scary) that I have just discovered. On my AsRock Z77 Extreme4 I am at 4.8Ghz stress testing right now using Level 2 LLC with +.010 offset and .102 additional turbo boost. CPU-z is reporting 1.36v, but I just used my DMM on the voltage points on the back of the board and it reads 1.46v! Temps have maxed out at 73c and I'm on test 12 of the 8k test I think. I'm going to try Level 5 LLC and see if that helps. I am using 20 DCV on my DMM is that the right setting? This cant be right. I just stopped the test and checked my voltage during idle and it was about 1.05 so that means this is correct (about .03 off), right? My BIOS reads 1.08 vcore. CPU-z reads .960 vcore at the desktop. I've heard about these boards being .01 off, but .1v??? Seriously? I could have destoyed my chip.


yup - scary. Hopefully asrock can fix it with a bios update. did you see Sin's data:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/4490#post_19501964

what does your bios report as vcore?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Ok guys I have something really wierd (and scary) that I have just discovered. On my AsRock Z77 Extreme4 I am at 4.8Ghz stress testing right now using Level 2 LLC with +.010 offset and .102 additional turbo boost. CPU-z is reporting 1.36v, but I just used my DMM on the voltage points on the back of the board and it reads 1.46v! Temps have maxed out at 73c and I'm on test 12 of the 8k test I think. I'm going to try Level 5 LLC and see if that helps. I am using 20 DCV on my DMM is that the right setting? This cant be right. I just stopped the test and checked my voltage during idle and it was about 1.05 so that means this is correct (about .03 off), right? My BIOS reads 1.08 vcore. CPU-z reads .960 vcore at the desktop. I've heard about these boards being .01 off, but .1v??? Seriously? I could have destoyed my chip.


\

Yes, DCV (Direct Current Voltage, 20 is the max it can read.) is the correct setting. I have been warning people about the dangers of LLC for a couple days. I am not surprised one bit. The good news is that 1.46 is still within confines of safety. When you drop to LLC5, you are more than likely not going to be stable without pushing up the turbo a pretty good bit considering you were pushing .1V more than was was being shown. Glad you didn't blow it up! You are the third person that has come back screaming...makes me wonder how many of these high clocks are going to blow up way before their time.


----------



## Derko1

Guys, what would be the tell tale signs that I need to turn on Internal PLL for a specific OC?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Guys, what would be the tell tale signs that I need to turn on Internal PLL for a specific OC?


good post, but Failed boot to windows, or errors while booting? that was the clue for my 2700K at 48 and up. And actually, once the rig is on, i do not need it enabled to boot to windows. Only from cold boot.


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> \
> 
> Yes, DCV (Direct Current Voltage, 20 is the max it can read.) is the correct setting. I have been warning people about the dangers of LLC for a couple days. I am not surprised one bit. The good news is that 1.46 is still within confines of safety. When you drop to LLC5, you are more than likely not going to be stable without pushing up the turbo a pretty good bit considering you were pushing .1V more than was was being shown. Glad you didn't blow it up! You are the third person that has come back screaming...makes me wonder how many of these high clocks are going to blow up way before their time.


So am I going to be ok at 4.7ghz, 1.248 volts, LLC2?
Hitting 79-85 degrees under P95


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> So am I going to be ok at 4.7ghz, 1.248 volts, LLC2?
> Hitting 79-85 degrees under P95


I haven't seen any evidence that the Pro-M has the same problem as the E4 and E6. But you never know. You are nowhere near an unsafe voltage. Drop LLC to 3 and add a little turbo (~8mV) and good to go. Any overvoltage wiil show as temperature. so watch your temps!

this is worth a read:

http://sinhardware.com/index.php/overclockingoc-guides/116-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide/126-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good post, but Failed boot to windows, or errors while booting? that was the clue for my 2700K at 48 and up. And actually, once the rig is on, i do not need it enabled to boot to windows. Only from cold boot.


Ok. So it does not affect stability directly then.

I don't need it yet then... I'm getting closer to being stable with my new chip!









I'm at 4.6ghz with 1.30. Every time I raise the voltage, I am able to stay on longer. I'm at over 20 minutes right now.

Hoping that after I am able to do 30 minutes, I will jump to 4.7.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I haven't seen any evidence that the Pro-M has the same problem as the E4 and E6. But you never know. You are nowhere near an unsafe voltage. Drop LLC to 3 and add a little turbo (~8mV) and good to go. Any overvoltage wiil show as temperature. so watch your temps!
> 
> this is worth a read:
> 
> http://sinhardware.com/index.php/overclockingoc-guides/116-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide/126-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


Good answer. I can only add one suggestion: get a DMM if you have any doubts.


----------



## Gerbacio

4.5delidedLiquid.png 308k .png file


WOW...... this is with the Liquid Pro and the Stormstryker!

i cant belive what im seeing!

my temps yesterday got to over 100 with the house hot and with a similar temp as now 95

the drop is not even believable .....is this real?

what did it had between the die before deliding??? baby poo???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Ok. So it does not affect stability directly then.
> 
> I don't need it yet then... I'm getting closer to being stable with my new chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 4.6ghz with 1.30. Every time I raise the voltage, I am able to stay on longer. I'm at over 20 minutes right now.
> 
> Hoping that after I am able to do 30 minutes, I will jump to 4.7.


That does seem a bit high in vcore for 46 (you have a 3770K right?).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 4.5delidedLiquid.png 308k .png file
> 
> WOW...... this is with the Liquid Pro and the Stormstryker!
> i cant belive what im seeing!
> my temps yesterday got to over 100 with the house hot and with a similar temp as now 95
> the drop is not even believable .....is this real?
> what did it had between the die before deliding??? baby poo???


Nice job!!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> \
> 
> Yes, DCV (Direct Current Voltage, 20 is the max it can read.) is the correct setting. I have been warning people about the dangers of LLC for a couple days. I am not surprised one bit. The good news is that 1.46 is still within confines of safety. When you drop to LLC5, you are more than likely not going to be stable without pushing up the turbo a pretty good bit considering you were pushing .1V more than was was being shown. Glad you didn't blow it up! You are the third person that has come back screaming...makes me wonder how many of these high clocks are going to blow up way before their time.


Yea and how many people are supposedly running high clocks at low voltages when really they are normal voltages.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 4.5delidedLiquid.png 308k .png file
> 
> 
> WOW...... this is with the Liquid Pro and the Stormstryker!
> 
> i cant belive what im seeing!
> 
> my temps yesterday got to over 100 with the house hot and with a similar temp as now 95
> 
> the drop is not even believable .....is this real?
> 
> what did it had between the die before deliding??? baby poo???


1.344v is high for 4.5ghz. Is it unstable w/ lower vcore?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That does seem a bit high in vcore for 46 (you have a 3770K right?).


Yes that is correct. I'm at 4.8 now with 1.41v and will have to raise it. It's hitting pretty high temps though. Near 90s now. It's been stable around 15 min at most so far.









It is better than my other chip, I was hitting 1.5v and could not even get P95 to run a few secs.


----------



## Jpmboy

i don't want to violate SIN's copyrights.. so go to his website, Ivy Overclocking and scroll down to this chart:

Capture.JPG 23k .JPG file


----------



## Derko1

Are you able to link to his site? I don't know where his site is...


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> 1.344v is high for 4.5ghz. Is it unstable w/ lower vcore?


yes it gives me bdod if i lower it

this is 4.6 as low as i can get stable

4.6delidedstryker.png 293k .png file


compared to everyone i got a horrible chip or something is wrong

the jump to get from 4.5 stable to 4.6 is HUGE

why is one of the cores 10 degrees lower than the others?? did i fup something with the coolaboratory?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Are you able to link to his site? I don't know where his site is...


http://sinhardware.com/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> yes it gives me bdod if i lower it
> this is 4.6 as low as i can get stable
> 
> 4.6delidedstryker.png 293k .png file
> 
> compared to everyone i got a horrible chip or something is wrong
> the jump to get from 4.5 stable to 4.6 is HUGE
> why is one of the cores 10 degrees lower than the others?? did i fup something with the coolaboratory?


it's not unusual to have one hot core. But I am suprised that it is taking that much vcore to do 46. So. CPU PLL is auto? iPLL is off.. etc?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not unusual to have one hot core. But I am suprised that it is taking that much vcore to do 46. So. CPU PLL is auto? iPLL is off.. etc?


CPU pll was 1.791 aside from that I did a re read of the original thread and everything is the same

Should I start lowering stuff?

My offset at 4.6 is 10 since at 5 it crashes


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> yes it gives me bdod if i lower it
> 
> this is 4.6 as low as i can get stable
> 
> 4.6delidedstryker.png 293k .png file
> 
> 
> compared to everyone i got a horrible chip or something is wrong
> 
> the jump to get from 4.5 stable to 4.6 is HUGE
> 
> why is one of the cores 10 degrees lower than the others?? did i fup something with the coolaboratory?


Wow IIRC most people are hitting 4.5 on ivy w/ around 1.25 +/-. The 4.6ghz vcore is also really high


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Wow IIRC most people are hitting 4.5 on ivy w/ around 1.25 +/-. The 4.6ghz vcore is also really high


Lowered offset to 5 and turbo on the 80's and it crashed so now I took the next turbo

Why would be the reason my CPU needs so much power to not crash?


----------



## ryboto

Booted 5ghz with 1.36v and no PLL overvoltage. Ran SuperPI 1M. This was a test suggested by the delidders...looks like I have a good candidate for 5ghz after delidding...crazy!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So since I discovered that my board was off .1v when using the settings in this guide (great guide by the way) I decided to see how much it would be off with everything on auto. So all I did was type in 46 for all cores and booted. CPU-z reads 1.296 (I usually need 1.45v real voltage to run 4.6Ghz) so I figure my DMM would read 1.396, but instead it reads 1.304v. So it is only .008 off now. Why is this? What settings would cause it to be off by a whole .1v???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Lowered offset to 5 and turbo on the 80's and it crashed so now I took the next turbo
> 
> Why would be the reason my CPU needs so much power to not crash?


when you lowered offset to 5 did you add 8 back to turbo? With the exception of lower temps now, this sounds alot like where you were before. So it's prolly not the chip. I recall you reflashed the bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So since I discovered that my board was off .1v when using the settings in this guide (great guide by the way) I decided to see how much it would be off with everything on auto. So all I did was type in 46 for all cores and booted. CPU-z reads 1.296 (I usually need 1.45v real voltage to run 4.6Ghz) so I figure my DMM would read 1.396, but instead it reads 1.304v. So it is only .008 off now. Why is this? What settings would cause it to be off by a whole .1v???


waht does the BIOS read as Vcore?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Booted 5ghz with 1.36v and no PLL overvoltage. Ran SuperPI 1M. This was a test suggested by the delidders...looks like I have a good candidate for 5ghz after delidding...crazy!


super Pi 1M completes in ~ 8 seconds right? It really is a bench if we're talking the same program.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when you lowered offset to 5 did you add 8 back to turbo? With the exception of lower temps now, this sounds alot like where you were before. So it's prolly not the chip. I recall you reflashed the bios?


Yeah I'm back to around the same exact voltages except my temps have dropped massively

I have never ever flashed my bios


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> waht does the BIOS read as Vcore?


The BIOS reads it as 1.08 and the DMM reads it as the same, but even when I set a fixed voltage of 1.35v in the BIOS my DMM reads it as 1.42v under load.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> super Pi 1M completes in ~ 8 seconds right? It really is a bench if we're talking the same program.


I actually just decided to try that program out and I finished 1Min 7.815 seconds at 4.7Ghz. What does it check for stability?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Yeah I'm back to around the same exact voltages except my temps have dropped massively
> I have never ever flashed my bios


are you using v2.60?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Booted 5ghz with 1.36v and no PLL overvoltage. Ran SuperPI 1M. This was a test suggested by the delidders...looks like I have a good candidate for 5ghz after delidding...crazy!


I wouldn't consider it stable or anything off super-pi. Try running P95 for 8 to 12 hours and see if its stable w/ that vcore.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you using v2.60?


idk ....i just finished updating the bios

could that be it?

why does it need so much power...could it be the processor or motherboard??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> The BIOS reads it as 1.08 and the DMM reads it as the same, but even when I set a fixed voltage of 1.35v in the BIOS my DMM reads it as 1.42v under load.


LLC 2? Lower it to 3... but the only real fix for this is a bios update from AsRock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I actually just decided to try that program out and I finished 1Min 7.815 seconds at 4.7Ghz. What does it check for stability?


Yeah - at 46 I get 8.167sec. It really does not check stability... although if it fails this, it is really not stable









use IBT or p95 to test stability. if you don't want to wait hours, run IBT @ standard, then increase RAM to 80% and run as many loops as you can stand. AND watch the temperatures... this will really get hot and pull more current (watts. power) than p95 will.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> idk ....i just finished updating the bios
> 
> could that be it?
> 
> why does it need so much power...could it be the processor or motherboard??


You updated the bios or not? Check what version you have, it will be listed on the first tab after hitting delete(to enter bios) at the ASrock splash screen.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - at 46 I get 8.167sec. It really does not check stability... although if it fails this, it is really not stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use IBT or p95 to test stability. if you don't want to wait hours, run IBT @ standard, then increase RAM to 80% and run as many loops as you can stand. AND watch the temperatures... this will really get hot and pull more current (watts. power) than p95 will.


Exactly







Super-pi is just a bench not a stress test


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> idk ....i just finished updating the bios
> could that be it?
> why does it need so much power...could it be the processor or motherboard??


the bios will show in cpuZ on the motherboard tab


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You updated the bios or not? Check what version you have, it will be listed on the first tab after hitting delete(to enter bios) at the ASrock splash screen.


I just updated it to 2.60 idk if it was that before i went ahead and updated it ...i never updated it since i got it

shows 2.60 now

drop turbo and test?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Booted 5ghz with 1.36v and no PLL overvoltage. Ran SuperPI 1M. This was a test suggested by the delidders...looks like I have a good candidate for 5ghz after delidding...crazy!


What LLC are you using for that?

I can boot and mess around at 5 ghz right around that VCore, but stress testing drives my temps through the roof and I have to stop testing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I just updated it to 2.60 idk if it was that before i went ahead and updated it ...i never updated it since i got it
> shows 2.60 now
> drop turbo and test?


reset all parameters since all settings were lost during flash (btw - when you flash, you should do it a stock clocks. no big deal, just "safer").
C1e on, C3. C5, States, off
multi 45
LLC3
5 offset
8-16 turbo
all else (except dram volts) on auto
etc.

post and note bios (or use your DMM)
... you know the drill!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LLC 2? Lower it to 3... but the only real fix for this is a bios update from AsRock
> Yeah - at 46 I get 8.167sec. It really does not check stability... although if it fails this, it is really not stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use IBT or p95 to test stability. if you don't want to wait hours, run IBT @ standard, then increase RAM to 80% and run as many loops as you can stand. AND watch the temperatures... this will really get hot and pull more current (watts. power) than p95 will.


How do I run at standard while increasing the RAM to 80%? It won't let me change the RAM unless I choose custom. I am running a maximum test right now and cpu temps aren't getting over 64c because my chip runs cool and I have CLU on the die and heatsink. How long is it supposed to take to do one loop? Nothing has popped up yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> How do I run at standard while increasing the RAM to 80%? It won't let me change the RAM unless I choose custom. I am running a maximum test right now and cpu temps aren't getting over 64c because my chip runs cool and I have CLU on the die and heatsink. How long is it supposed to take to do one loop? Nothing has popped up yet.


you are on custom and 80% ram? (12 gb or 6 gb?) on std, 10 loop should take a couple of minutes.

you can stop it anytime. and work thru it stepwise. first the std test. when using Max - windows may get jerky


----------



## ajrettke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just noticed, you are using the wrong version of p95... No AVX. Download the new version. Best thing to do is clr cmos and start over, you have changed settings that you really should not touch at this point in overclocking. Follow kenny's guide on page 1 and get to 45 exactly as described in the guide, then this group can help you optimize your OC.


I'll definitely knock that out...going on vacation so will be a bit, but I'll post back with results.

Appreciate the help and insight.

Aaron


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> reset all parameters since all settings were lost during flash (btw - when you flash, you should do it a stock clocks. no big deal, just "safer").
> C1e on, C3. C5, States, off
> multi 45
> LLC3
> 5 offset
> 8-16 turbo
> all else (except dram volts) on auto
> etc.
> 
> post and note bios (or use your DMM)
> ... you know the drill!


Doing it on level 3

16 crashed ... I re did all the settings

Going up cause im having a whea party ! Couple of bsod

Could my windows installation affect this????


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Doing it on level 3
> 16 crashed ... I re did all the settings
> Going up cause im having a whea party ! Couple of bsod
> Could my windows installation affect this????


nah - just slowley incerase turbo until stable. with LLC3 (vs 2) I added 8mV more to turbo and got back to the vcore i knew i needed for 46. Haven't retweeked 47 or 48 yet.

oh - if windows is a worry... SFC /SCANNOW


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> How do I run at standard while increasing the RAM to 80%? It won't let me change the RAM unless I choose custom. I am running a maximum test right now and cpu temps aren't getting over 64c because my chip runs cool and I have CLU on the die and heatsink. How long is it supposed to take to do one loop? Nothing has popped up yet.


Yes do custom blend and also set the test to 5 min instead of the default 15. When running P95 you will either get a BSOD or a worker will stop


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Booted 5ghz with 1.36v and no PLL overvoltage. Ran SuperPI 1M. This was a test suggested by the delidders...looks like I have a good candidate for 5ghz after delidding...crazy!


sorry to quote 3 pages back, and twice...but you inspired me to download superpi

I just pushed it there too, managed to get 5.1 to the same scenario. On LLC2 with 1.36V showing, my DMM read 1.460, that's a whole .1 off! careful playing with fire! I managed to get 5.2 to boot at that same voltage, but validating it crashed it







I think that is probably as far as I will ever be willing to push the VCore for this chip



http://valid.canardpc.com/2729562


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> super Pi 1M completes in ~ 8 seconds right? It really is a bench if we're talking the same program.


It was closer to 6 seconds. I get around 8 seconds at 4.6ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I wouldn't consider it stable or anything off super-pi. Try running P95 for 8 to 12 hours and see if its stable w/ that vcore.


I agree. I don't recall mentioning it was stable. It was a test run. Guys in the delid thread said if I can boot at 5.0ghz and run superpi without crashing, I likely have a decent clocker and should delid it to overcome the thermal limit I'm hitting now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What LLC are you using for that?
> 
> I can boot and mess around at 5 ghz right around that VCore, but stress testing drives my temps through the roof and I have to stop testing.


I am using LLC level 3. It was just to see if 5.0ghz was a possibility. I'm going to order some CLU/P and delid and attempt a true stable 5ghz if temps are manageable after I pop the top.


----------



## Caz

lolz ryboto, only way I am getting over 5GHz is if I get a Noctua D14 and some serious fan(age). 5.5 if I delid, and KILL fans. PRMs stink


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> It was closer to 6 seconds. I get around 8 seconds at 4.6ghz.
> I agree. I don't recall mentioning it was stable. It was a test run. Guys in the delid thread said if I can boot at 5.0ghz and run superpi without crashing, I likely have a decent clocker and should delid it to overcome the thermal limit I'm hitting now.
> I am using LLC level 3. It was just to see if 5.0ghz was a possibility. I'm going to order some CLU/P and delid and attempt a true stable 5ghz if temps are manageable after I pop the top.


I think your chip is marginally better than mine, and I think mine is pretty stinkin good. I too am considering letting some fresh air under my IHS too, but I need a different cooling solution altogether, my little wimpy 92mm zalman performa has copper pipes that run through the base and make contact, but some of the aluminum base makes contact too, and that is asking for corrosion according the the CLP website.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> I agree. I don't recall mentioning it was stable. It was a test run. Guys in the delid thread said if I can boot at 5.0ghz and run superpi without crashing, I likely have a decent clocker and should delid it to overcome the thermal limit I'm hitting now.


Eh... honestly mine can probably run super-pi at 5.0ghz, i dont think its really a good judge of what you can run for a 24/7 OC.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Eh... honestly mine can probably run super-pi at 5.0ghz, i dont think its really a good judge of what you can run for a 24/7 OC.


For binning, being able to boot 5ghz to desktop & pass pi 32m at x.xx volts is a good indication of what a cpu is capable of. Under 1.3V is truly golden, under 1.4V is still very good, etc.
Most of my 3770k are 1.5V + for 5ghz, if they can do it at all







.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For binning, being able to boot 5ghz to desktop & pass pi 32m at x.xx volts is a good indication of what a cpu is capable of. Under 1.3V is truly golden, under 1.4V is still very good, etc.
> Most of my 3770k are 1.5V + for 5ghz, if they can do it at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea i understand what your saying but he also did the 1m not the 32m.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Booted 5ghz with 1.36v and no PLL overvoltage. Ran SuperPI 1M. This was a test suggested by the delidders...looks like I have a good candidate for 5ghz after delidding...crazy!


It is a great candidate for delidding. I think you will have no trouble at all getting 5.0 stable at good volts. Ask in the delidded club for help on tweaking the overclock they are going have alot of experience with getting higher overclocks stable and know some shortcuts to achieve it.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I actually just decided to try that program out and I finished 1Min 7.815 seconds at 4.7Ghz. What does it check for stability?


Doesn't check anything for stability. Just something fast and easy to see what clock you can achieve at what volts. It also can mark a good candidate for delidding. Of course when we talk about prime95 it is a different thing completely. I would expect ryboto's chip may need about 1.43 to 1.45v to pass prime at 5.0ghz. The booting at low vcore and running superpi just gives an indication that he will be capable of running those clocks stable with that chip at a reasonable vcore. There would be no point to delid a chip that needs 1.5v to run superpi at 4.5ghz.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> settings in offset affect both idle and load vcore. So. a neg offset lowers both... compensate load vcore with additional turbo volts.


Well then I can see the benefits in using a negative offset. Thanks for the info!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For binning, being able to boot 5ghz to desktop & pass pi 32m at x.xx volts is a good indication of what a cpu is capable of. Under 1.3V is truly golden, under 1.4V is still very good, etc.
> Most of my 3770k are 1.5V + for 5ghz, if they can do it at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


so are you saying I am golden?
http://valid.canardpc.com/2729741


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> so are you saying I am golden?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2729741


It depends. Not if you have a z77 asrock board. But yes if that number is real. I think being able to pass prime at less than 1.1v in my book at 4.5


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> It depends. Not if you have a z77 asrock board. But yes if that number is real. I think being able to pass prime at less than 1.1v in my book at 4.5


Full disclosure: DMM read 1.340 (LLC3). But my 4.5 ghz actually matched the reported 1.128 (LLC4) The additional voltage appears to scale not only with LLC, but applied voltage as well. I am still looking for the sweet spot in settings where I can trust CPU-Z at higher clocks and voltage, but it does not appear that it is going to happen with ASRock. Contemplating soldering on some test lines to the back of the board, I am tired of taking my case apart to check voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

I still just dont understand all the enthusiam (aside from fun/hobby) of FIXING INTEL'S F-UP on ivy heat management. I'd ding (big time) the engineer that "designed and tested" that thermal solution, on his/her performance review.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I still just dont understand all the enthusiam (aside from fun/hobby) of FIXING INTEL'S F-UP on ivy heat management. I'd ding (big time) the engineer that "designed and tested" that thermal solution, on his/her performance review.


I was enthusiastic when i succeeded in fixing my chip. I was scared to death when i was doing it as i had no alotted money to back it up if i failed. I didnt enjoy having to do it but when i bought the chip i wanted at least 4.8 out of it to justify in my mind not getting a sandy. I just did what i needed to make it happen. U going to pittconn next week?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I was enthusiastic when i succeeded in fixing my chip. I was scared to death when i was doing it as i had no alotted money to back it up if i failed. I didnt enjoy having to do it but when i bought the chip i wanted at least 4.8 out of it to justify in my mind not getting a sandy. I just did what i needed to make it happen. U going to pittconn next week?


Understood. pittconn, Me... No. A couple of my guys may be. Usually chemical development sends 1 or 2. I was at PA Bio last night tho.

But enjoy! Pittconn is a good mtg.


----------



## Qlix

I5 3570k
ASRock Z77 Extreme6

Any ideas why I would be capped at 42 on my multiplier?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I5 3570k
> ASRock Z77 Extreme6
> 
> Any ideas why I would be capped at 42 on my multiplier?


check your processor make sure its a "k"
update bios
pull the board battery


----------



## Lucky 23

Some of the scores i got on 32m and 1m w/ my old E8500 E0, DDR2 800 OC'd at 890mhz w/ tighter timings. I benched my E6550 a bunch on superpi but cant find the scores at the moment.









1M
Lucky23 - 11.109s - [email protected] - [email protected] 5-4-4-12 (AIR)

32M
Lucky23 - 13m 39.844s - E8500 @ 4227, DDR2-445 5-4-4-12


----------



## Gerbacio

any reason with similar equipment require that amount of current to operate at the speeds??

did i just got a bad chip?


----------



## Jpmboy

What speed and what voltage?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What speed and what voltage?


4.5 @ 1.36 load

4.6 @ pretty much 1.4

is it a bad chip....why does it need so much power to be stable and not show whea errors?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I5 3570k
> ASRock Z77 Extreme6
> 
> Any ideas why I would be capped at 42 on my multiplier?


I agree with bios update


----------



## Derko1

So! I am sort of stable right now at 4.7 and 1.41v. I am having an issue that 3 out of 8 workers fail at around 1 hour mark. Anyone know what could cause them to stop? Is it possible it needs more volts?

I see that the workers stop but I don't see any WHEA errors at all. So any ideas?

I'm using the custom settings mentioned at the start of this thread and also the latest version of P95.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.36 load
> 4.6 @ pretty much 1.4
> is it a bad chip....why does it need so much power to be stable and not show whea errors?


Unfortunately, it looks to be a low bin chip assuming all orher settings are correct. I'd say 45 is the limit. Q: are those volts cpuz or are you still using the DMM to OC? Bummer?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So! I am sort of stable right now at 4.7 and 1.41v. I am having an issue that 3 out of 8 workers fail at around 1 hour mark. Anyone know what could cause them to stop? Is it possible it needs more volts?
> I see that the workers stop but I don't see any WHEA errors at all. So any ideas?
> I'm using the custom settings mentioned at the start of this thread and also the latest version of P95.


That is pretty close. Try adding 4mV more to turbo.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That is pretty close. Try adding 4mV more to turbo.


Ok I'll give it a shot. I have been getting the stopped workers for the last +15mv that I've added. So maybe it's almost at that point that it's good.

It looks like if I wanted to do 4.8ghz I would need to delid, which I really don't want to do.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.36 load
> 
> 4.6 @ pretty much 1.4
> 
> is it a bad chip....why does it need so much power to be stable and not show whea errors?


Yep you have a bad chip. 1.46v DMM for 4.7ghz for my 3770k on my extreme4. 4.6ghz takes about 1.42v DMM. I hate having a bad chip. I feel for you bro


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yep you have a bad chip. 1.46v DMM for 4.7ghz for my 3770k on my extreme4. 4.6ghz takes about 1.42v DMM. I hate having a bad chip. I feel for you bro


Man so is mine also no good... 1.41 and maybe 1.42 for 4.6.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Man so is mine also no good... 1.41 and maybe 1.42 for 4.7.


Be happy you can get x47







I had a 3770k and wow it was terrible. Over 1.37V for 4.5 which was the highest I could even get it remotely stable!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Be happy you can get x47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 3770k and wow it was terrible. Over 1.37V for 4.5 which was the highest I could even get it remotely stable!


Well... I just got a BSOD when I tried raising the vcore. So I don't know if it's the vcore that is the issue anymore. I crashed almost immediately after starting P95, when with the one notch lower it did 2 hours and no crash.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well... I just got a BSOD when I tried raising the vcore. So I don't know if it's the vcore that is the issue anymore. I crashed almost immediately after starting P95, when with the one notch lower it did 2 hours and no crash.


sfc/scannow
chkdsk /f

Those seem to clear up any corruption issues that might be reminiscent from a BSOD that didn't get cleaned up properly.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> sfc/scannow
> chkdsk /f
> 
> Those seem to clear up any corruption issues that might be reminiscent from a BSOD that didn't get cleaned up properly.


I tried it 3 times and sfc /scannow finds errors and is unable to fix them every time. Could the BSODs mainly be related to a corrupt windows install?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I agree with bios update


Im on the most up to date bios. But to my dismay, to make a long story short, I have a non-k apparently. I ordered a K. They sent me a non-k. Ive been dealing with a glitchy P67 and ram issues since i got it, so I never noticed and just assumed I had what i ordered.

So yes... Non-K 3570. Explains why I cant go higher. So moving on to the next thing:

I used the guild here followed all steps, other than I cap out at 42 multi. BIOS reads 42 multi, but i load into windows and CPUz is reading 40. What causes it to downclock. I checked this under load as well to make sure it wasnt speedstep/turbo boost. Under full load for 5 minutes its still reading 40x., but i load back into UEFI and i am at 42


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Im on the most up to date bios. But to my dismay, to make a long story short, I have a non-k apparently. I ordered a K. They sent me a non-k. Ive been dealing with a glitchy P67 and ram issues since i got it, so I never noticed and just assumed I had what i ordered.
> 
> So yes... Non-K 3570. Explains why I cant go higher. So moving on to the next thing:
> 
> I used the guild here followed all steps, other than I cap out at 42 multi. BIOS reads 42 multi, but i load into windows and CPUz is reading 40. What causes it to downclock. I checked this under load as well to make sure it wasnt speedstep/turbo boost. Under full load for 5 minutes its still reading 40x., but i load back into UEFI and i am at 42


Can you post bios screen shots? Format a flash drive in FAT32, Reboot into bios, Hit F12.

Can you also fill out your system specs in your sig.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Im on the most up to date bios. But to my dismay, to make a long story short, I have a non-k apparently. I ordered a K. They sent me a non-k. Ive been dealing with a glitchy P67 and ram issues since i got it, so I never noticed and just assumed I had what i ordered.
> 
> So yes... Non-K 3570. Explains why I cant go higher. So moving on to the next thing:
> 
> I used the guild here followed all steps, other than I cap out at 42 multi. BIOS reads 42 multi, but i load into windows and CPUz is reading 40. What causes it to downclock. I checked this under load as well to make sure it wasnt speedstep/turbo boost. Under full load for 5 minutes its still reading 40x., but i load back into UEFI and i am at 42


Sorry to hear that, that's what I figured when you said "42". Post up your bios like lucky suggested and we can take a look at them.


----------



## Qlix

130314162458.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130314162511.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130314162516.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130314162525.BMP 2304k .BMP file


yeah thats wrong. Ill fix it. gotta get back into my photobucket account lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I tried it 3 times and sfc /scannow finds errors and is unable to fix them every time. Could the BSODs mainly be related to a corrupt windows install?


SFC sometimes needs to be run several consecutive times to get all it can cleaned.

what were the temps when it crashed immediately? what LLC are you using?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Im on the most up to date bios. But to my dismay, to make a long story short, I have a non-k apparently. I ordered a K. They sent me a non-k. Ive been dealing with a glitchy P67 and ram issues since i got it, so I never noticed and just assumed I had what i ordered.
> 
> So yes... Non-K 3570. Explains why I cant go higher. So moving on to the next thing:
> 
> I used the guild here followed all steps, other than I cap out at 42 multi. BIOS reads 42 multi, but i load into windows and CPUz is reading 40. What causes it to downclock. I checked this under load as well to make sure it wasnt speedstep/turbo boost. Under full load for 5 minutes its still reading 40x., but i load back into UEFI and i am at 42


how did you determine ths? Was it an "open box" purchase?

Down load teh Intel Processor Identifier Utility and make sure.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> SFC sometimes needs to be run several consecutive times to get all it can cleaned.
> 
> what were the temps when it crashed immediately? what LLC are you using?


Using LLC 3 and also temps were at around 90-93 between all cores. It's terrible for temps... I'm sure that it has to do with the stupid issue and I love how I get that high a temp under load, but it's 1 degree higher than ambient temperature at idle.










I ran it like 6 times now and no good.









Could it be causing my BSODs? I actually got a few display driver stopped working when simply booting into windows too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> 130314162458.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130314162511.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130314162516.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130314162525.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> yeah thats wrong. Ill fix it. gotta get back into my photobucket account lol


sorry - your bios does show a non K-series. ***?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Using LLC 3 and also temps were at around 90-93 between all cores. It's terrible for temps... I'm sure that it has to do with the stupid issue and I love how I get that high a temp under load, but it's 1 degree higher than ambient temperature at idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran it like 6 times now and no good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be causing my BSODs? I actually got a few display driver stopped working when simply booting into windows too.


yes. sfc will not fix thrid-party drivers. if you are on W7, open an commend prompt and enter the command below (excatly as it is). post the text file it creates and we can take a look.

findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt

oops - sorry, I see youy are using W8. I have not yet tracked down the CBS file for W8. maybe eightforums can helkp?

and yes - you may need to reinstall windows.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how did you determine ths? Was it an "open box" purchase?
> 
> Down load teh Intel Process Identifier Utility and make sure.


It was not an open box.

IPIU says 3570.
CPUZ says 3570
UEFI says 3570


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> 130314162458.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130314162511.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130314162516.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130314162525.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> yeah thats wrong. Ill fix it. gotta get back into my photobucket account lol


I don't see anything suspicious, looks pretty tight to me. scratching my head


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> It was not an open box.
> 
> IPIU says 3570.
> CPUZ says 3570
> UEFI says 3570


damn. can you return it?

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/processors/toolspiu


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. sfc will not fix thrid-party drivers. if you are on W7, open an commend prompt and enter the command below (excatly as it is). post the text file it creates and we can take a look.
> 
> findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt
> 
> oops - sorry, I see youy are using W8. I have not yet tracked down the CBS file for W8. maybe eightforums can helkp?
> 
> and yes - you may need to reinstall windows.


Thanks jp. I'm gonna try reinstalling windows tomorrow and if that's no good. I'm going to return the chip again and see if I get a better one.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Thanks jp. I'm gonna try reinstalling windows tomorrow and if that's no good. I'm going to return the chip again and see if I get a better one.


how can you return it?

can you return a delided chip???? (i wont to be honest for fear of getting a even ****tier one, i will just purchase a i7 to play with down the line)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> 130314162458.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130314162511.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130314162516.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130314162525.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> yeah thats wrong. Ill fix it. gotta get back into my photobucket account lol


Bios looks good. You will want to select XMP profile and also set your Ram voltage to 1.5v instead of auto.

Im not sure why its not clocking up to 42. What does CPU-z show for idle and full load vcore?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Bios looks good. You will want to select XMP profile and also set your Ram voltage to 1.5v instead of auto.
> 
> Im not sure why its not clocking up to 42. What does CPU-z show for idle and full load vcore?


should a non K-series chip ?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> should a non K-series chip ?


A non K series chip's multiplier can increase 4 numbers above the max turbo IIRC. So a 3570 is clocked at 3.4 w/ a turbo up to 3.8. Maximum mulit would be 42, im pretty sure


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> how can you return it?
> 
> can you return a delided chip????


how good are you with black silicon caulk? try it. From what I can tell, myself included, some of the newer chips seem to need allot less juice. I mean, I am a full .200 lower than you are at a stable 4.5Ghz, and I know of at least one other that is ever better than mine. I say put on the car salesman smile and take that sucker back.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> how good are you with black silicon caulk? try it. From what I can tell, myself included, some of the newer chips seem to need allot less juice. I mean, I am a full .200 lower than you are at a stable 4.5Ghz, and I know of at least one other that is ever better than mine. I say put on the car salesman smile and take that sucker back.


oh- didn't know that!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> how good are you with black silicon caulk? try it. From what I can tell, myself included, some of the newer chips seem to need allot less juice. I mean, I am a full .200 lower than you are at a stable 4.5Ghz, and I know of at least one other that is ever better than mine. I say put on the car salesman smile and take that sucker back.


well its amazon....so idk how that would go ...

how hard is the caulk handling? i used to do paintings , so i can handle a little bit of caulk detailing!


----------



## Qlix

So i got rigbuilder done but i cant figure out how to add it to sig... let alone make a sig regardless


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> well its amazon....so idk how that would go ...
> 
> how hard is the caulk handling? i used to do paintings , so i can handle a little bit of caulk detailing!


black silicone is a son of a gun to clean up, but if you have some good lacquer thinner handly it makes clean up super easy. less is more with silicone on such a small area.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> So i got rigbuilder done but i cant figure out how to add it to sig... let alone make a sig regardless


Okay: click you sig at top right, edit sig, "show my stuff"


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> So i got rigbuilder done but i cant figure out how to add it to sig... let alone make a sig regardless


Should be able to go to your profile then go to the bottom and add your system


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> black silicone is a son of a gun to clean up, but if you have some good lacquer thinner handly it makes clean up super easy. less is more with silicone on such a small area.


Real question is can I run daily with highest temps on the 60's and voltage 1.40 at the highest for a couple of years ??? I'll problaby end up buying a i7 to play with down the road

Problem is putting the silicone would have the risk of damaging it .... Them not accepting it.... Me being without a computer for a solid week ... Next delid being a failure

I'm gonna sleep it over but I feel like the risk outweighs the reward ATM

Plus chance of the next chip sucking balls too

If a 4.5 in a 1.4 (exaggerating ) voltage will not dmg the chip or risk me having to replace it 6 months down the road I might just hold this one ... Next year ill probably buy a i7


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Man so is mine also no good... 1.41 and maybe 1.42 for 4.6.


Yea man its ok though at least you have a better chip than me!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> well its amazon....so idk how that would go ...
> 
> how hard is the caulk handling? i used to do paintings , so i can handle a little bit of caulk detailing!


Well, you can return ANYTHING to amazon, as long as you just simply say it's not working right. If you already delided it and it's working fine, I don't see any ethical issues on returning it, if that's something that bothers you. Just make sure you glue back together some how.

I've returned a ton of things back to them and I don't know if it's the same for everyone, but I get a refund the moment that their shipping label is scanned. It only usually takes an hour or so after dropping it off at ups. If I am exchanging something, then they'll usually send it to me before I send it back also.

I bought mine from microcenter and can return it for a new one within the first 15 days. Did it twice already... mine is not delidded btw.

And on a different note... these are my idle temps... but yet I reach almost 95C under load.


----------



## Qlix

whats the time frame on amazon returns usually? the 3570 they shipped me was in december...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Real question is can I run daily with highest temps on the 60's and voltage 1.40 at the highest for a couple of years ??? I'll problaby end up buying a i7 to play with down the road
> Problem is putting the silicone would have the risk of damaging it .... Them not accepting it.... Me being without a computer for a solid week ... Next delid being a failure
> I'm gonna sleep it over but I feel like the risk outweighs the reward ATM
> Plus chance of the next chip sucking balls too
> 
> If a 4.5 in a 1.4 (exaggerating ) voltage will not dmg the chip or risk me having to replace it 6 months down the road I might just hold this one ... Next year ill probably buy a i7


It's suprisingly high vcore, it really is the temperature that causes degradation. I think the chip will do fine and live long enough to wait for your next buy. I still can't believe it takes 1.4 for 45MHz. I was sooo close to pulling the trigger on a gigabyte UP7 and a 3770K. I may just wait for haswell


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> whats the time frame on amazon returns usually? the 3570 they shipped me was in december...


Sadly only 30 days. I have been allowed to return things up to a year after though. I have Onkyo NR1008 that was giving me issues with powering on. I explained the problem to them, then they told me no, to try the manufacturer first. Then they said if I could not get it fixed, to contact them again. They didn't fix it and so they sent me a new one and asked me to ship my broken one back to them in the same box they were sending the replacement in.

It would not hurt to try I think.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's suprisingly high vcore, it really is the temperature that causes degradation. I think the chip will do fine and live long enough to wait for your next buy. I still can't believe it takes 1.4 for 45MHz. I was sooo close to pulling the trigger on a gigabyte UP7 and a 3770K. I may just wait for haswell


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well, you can return ANYTHING to amazon, as long as you just simply say it's not working right. If you already delided it and it's working fine, I don't see any ethical issues on returning it, if that's something that bothers you. Just make sure you glue back together some how.
> 
> I've returned a ton of things back to them and I don't know if it's the same for everyone, but I get a refund the moment that their shipping label is scanned. It only usually takes an hour or so after dropping it off at ups. If I am exchanging something, then they'll usually send it to me before I send it back also.
> 
> I bought mine from microcenter and can return it for a new one within the first 15 days. Did it twice already... mine is not delidded btw.
> 
> And on a different note... these are my idle temps... but yet I reach almost 95C under load.


mine was like that before i delided ....temps dropped 30 degrees approx

the amazon thing is true .....

problem is gonna be putting it together ......so silicone or caulk ????


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's suprisingly high vcore, it really is the temperature that causes degradation. I think the chip will do fine and live long enough to wait for your next buy. I still can't believe it takes 1.4 for 45MHz. I was sooo close to pulling the trigger on a gigabyte UP7 and a 3770K. I may just wait for haswell


what would you do??? return it ??? or keep it ???

if you where on my shoes???

im afraid to get a worst one ! but is there worst?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> what would you do??? return it ??? or keep it ???
> if you where on my shoes???
> im afraid to get a worst one ! but is there worst?


If you can return it for no cost... Sure, why not. Hazwell will require a new board withthe chip.


----------



## Qlix

soo yeah any thought on my damn multi dropping to 40?

Edit: ha I just realized how douchebaggish that sounded. Frustrated with my system at the moment.

Any insight as to why I could be dropping clock speed under windows would be appreciated


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> soo yeah any thought on my damn multi dropping to 40?
> 
> Edit: ha I just realized how douchebaggish that sounded. Frustrated with my system at the moment.
> Any insight as to why I could be dropping clock speed under windows would be appreciated


does it raise back up under load?


----------



## Qlix

No


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> No


well, it's not an unlocked chip. frankly, i'd sell it and get a K-series.


----------



## Gerbacio

I did a replacement order for my 3570k so hopefully i get luckier next time....

can someone explain to me how to glue it back together?

what do i need to purchase from Home Depot? the black caulk? Silicone? Epoxy lol

cant find anything in google!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> black silicone is a son of a gun to clean up, but if you have some good lacquer thinner handly it makes clean up super easy. less is more with silicone on such a small area.


is the silicone for real ??? i wanna ship it today !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> is the silicone for real ??? i wanna ship it today !


Have to admit, I haven't done this







. Ifyou have black silicone, acetone or nail polish remover will let you "finger" a smooth surface.

Do you delidding guys know about Intel's Performance Tuner Program - $25 chip exchange, no questions asked?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> is the silicone for real ??? i wanna ship it today !


yo - you may want to get a chip from this batch:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348988/is-there-a-good-i7-3770k-batch-number/160


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yo - you may want to get a chip from this batch:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1348988/is-there-a-good-i7-3770k-batch-number/160


getting another i5 thou

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/

this is surreal...intel making sure to spit on amd's corpse wow!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> getting another i5 thou
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/
> this is surreal...intel making sure to spit on amd's corpse wow!


yup - i bought this same day I picked up the 2700K
not sure it covers pulling the IHS tho


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Have to admit, I haven't done this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ifyou have black silicone, acetone or nail polish remover will let you "finger" a smooth surface.
> 
> Do you delidding guys know about Intel's Performance Tuner Program - $25 chip exchange, no questions asked?


What? So I could exchange my delidded chip? Is that what your saying?


----------



## Qlix

Disregard


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> What? So I could exchange my delidded chip? Is that what your saying?


read the link Gerbacio posted. Unclear if your "tampering" is covered. certainly if you turn it into a flash bulb - yes, that's covered.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> read the link Gerbacio posted. Unclear if your "tampering" is covered. certainly if you turn it into a flash bulb - yes, that's covered.


WOW i love amazon!

Shipping Speed: Saturday Delivery
Guaranteed Delivery Date: March 16

they just send me another one overnight LOL....IMPRESSIVE

so tomorrow i will have another one to play with !

hopefully is better lol! cant be worst!


----------



## huskerwr38

I ran prime95 for 31 hours with no errors or WHEA errors with an overclock of 4.6GHz, so I'm extremely happy. I followed the guide to a T, vcore offset was left at 0.05V and I bumped up turbo boost to 0.016V, that was it. Temps stayed in the mid to lower 50s or so and Vcore stayed at around 1.136V. Thanks again for the excellent guide and advice.









Here are the screenshots.


Spoiler: While running prime95









Spoiler: And just have I stopped it


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskerwr38*
> 
> I ran prime95 for 31 hours with no errors or WHEA errors with an overclock of 4.6GHz, so I'm extremely happy. I followed the guide to a T, vcore offset was left at 0.05V and I bumped up turbo boost to 0.016V, that was it. Temps stayed in the mid to lower 50s or so and Vcore stayed at around 1.136V. Thanks again for the excellent guide and advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the screenshots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: While running prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And just have I stopped it


amazing i had that speed with 1.4v +

hopefully my next chip dosnt suck

Btw im gonna glue it with a drop of epoxy! im sending it today....when the other one gets here tomorrow ill simply put it in and if it does good speed low voltage then ill go ahead and Delid and use the Coolaboratory!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskerwr38*
> 
> I ran prime95 for 31 hours with no errors or WHEA errors with an overclock of 4.6GHz, so I'm extremely happy. I followed the guide to a T, vcore offset was left at 0.05V and I bumped up turbo boost to 0.016V, that was it. Temps stayed in the mid to lower 50s or so and Vcore stayed at around 1.136V. Thanks again for the excellent guide and advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the screenshots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: While running prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And just have I stopped it


that is a beautiful run. love the temps. what type of cooling?

edit: nevermind...I just saw it in your sig. I am sold. going to have to order one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> amazing i had that speed with 1.4v +
> 
> hopefully my next chip dosnt suck
> 
> Btw im gonna glue it with a drop of epoxy! im sending it today....when the other one gets here tomorrow ill simply put it in and if it does good speed low voltage then ill go ahead and Delid and use the Coolaboratory!


Good luck!


----------



## Gerbacio

Hopefully is straight enough !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huskerwr38*
> 
> I ran prime95 for 31 hours with no errors or WHEA errors with an overclock of 4.6GHz, so I'm extremely happy. I followed the guide to a T, vcore offset was left at 0.05V and I bumped up turbo boost to 0.016V, that was it. Temps stayed in the mid to lower 50s or so and Vcore stayed at around 1.136V. Thanks again for the excellent guide and advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the screenshots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: While running prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And just have I stopped it


offset at 0.005 (5mV)? not 50 mV? nicely done!









oh... does the box say manuf in Costa Rica??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> Hopefully is straight enough !


i'd take that back.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> soo yeah any thought on my damn multi dropping to 40?
> 
> Edit: ha I just realized how douchebaggish that sounded. Frustrated with my system at the moment.
> 
> Any insight as to why I could be dropping clock speed under windows would be appreciated


Yea sorry man im not sure, it should clock up to 42.

Maybe something w/ the windows power management settings?







Didn't some people have issues with there with this when overclocking?

EDIT:

One thing that i noticed w/ my cousins 3570k. When running P95 at stock clocks for 2 hours it never turbo boosted to 3.8ghz, it stayed steady at 3.6ghz.

EDIT:
Just found something online that says 3.8ghz max turbo is for 2 cores only 3.6 max turbo for 4 cores. This is probably why he can only hit a max of 4.0ghz instead of 4.2


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea sorry man im not sure, it should clock up to 42.
> 
> Maybe something w/ the windows power management settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't some people have issues with there with this when overclocking?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> One thing that i noticed w/ my cousins 3570k. When running P95 at stock clocks for 2 hours it never turbo boosted to 3.8ghz, it stayed steady at 3.6ghz.
> 
> EDIT:
> Just found something online that says 3.8ghz max turbo is for 2 cores only 3.6 max turbo for 4 cores. This is probably why he can only hit a max of 4.0ghz instead of 4.2


Something to note, on my old p67 board if I let it do its own thing it would do 4.2. But back then I was on a stock cooler. No bueno. So the fact I can't get to 4.2 now makes 0 sense

Edit: oh yeah, and its always 4.0, it never down clocks at idle with turbo and speed step on


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Something to note, on my old p67 board if I let it do its own thing it would do 4.2. But back then I was on a stock cooler. No bueno. So the fact I can't get to 4.2 now makes 0 sense
> 
> Edit: oh yeah, and its always 4.0, it never down clocks at idle with turbo and speed step on


Would you see 4.2 while running P95 w/ the P67 board?

The cpu never downclocks to a 16 multi at idle?


----------



## Qlix

I don't remember but I believe so. But like I said... Stock cooler and 90c didn't sit we'll with me. So I locked it in at 3.6 on my p67 and left her there. My p67 had other issues though, which is why she got replaced


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea i think when running P95 or something that maxes out 4 cores then you might be stuck w/ 4.0. Other programs might clock it up to 4.2. If you want a K series or want to have higher OC then i would look into selling that chip and getting a 3570k or 3770k.


----------



## Derko1

Is it possible to raise the BCLK above 100 and not need more voltage? Are there any specific benefits?


----------



## Qlix

My limited understanding is yes, but at the expense of stability, and typically not more than 5 give or take


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Is it possible to raise the BCLK above 100 and not need more voltage? Are there any specific benefits?


I believe the risks outweigh the benefits for 24/7 stability. If you are benching there are some benefits.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I believe the risks outweigh the benefits for 24/7 stability. If you are benching there are some benefits.


----------



## Qlix

So i tried this myself, since i seem to be down clocking to 40x, I upped the BCLK to 105 to get my 4.2. Stable for an hour in P95 so far. Should I crash which voltages now need to be changed to go farther? I assume VTT and anything CPU related. bouncing between 1.272 and 1.28 vcore and running 1.076 VTT

edit: K so i had a new strategy. I went in and loaded UEFI defaults and changed only vcore offset to +.005, turbo offset to .004 and multi to 42x. Left everything else. Loaded in and kept the 42x... at least until i started P95 then it dropped down to x40. I then restarted and loaded UEFI defaults again, then followed the guide once again step by step changing everything. Loaded back into windows and once again was dropped down to perma-40x. Something in the guide is locking me out.

I seem to be pretty stable by changing just vcore offset, turbo offset and multi. I guess i dont really know how to check it @ 4.2 if it keeps down clocking every time i start a stress test.


----------



## nooboc2012

0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)

I'm getting this.... my vcore is overkill for clocks at 4.7. Used to have stable 4.8, but now not sure? Vcore can not be the problem because I'm giving it more than necessary. So QPI/VTT raise? lower?

Can only get through 8 minutes of prime95.

original thread at

http://www.overclock.net/t/1371694/i-used-to-have-a-stable-system-but-then


----------



## Gerbacio

Old batch number

And daddy's new toy!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> Old batch number
> And daddy's new toy!


let us know if its got legs!


----------



## 1Neveroutgunned

New to Asrock and following the guide, 3570k w/Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 using the custom test found there at 43 multiplier with a Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v.

Prime is stable and looking good on temps, knock it up 1 multiplier to 44 and prime is still stable but in the background if I check Admin Tools Event Logged I am collecting WHEA Warnings about event 19 like no tomorrow. I've tried upping the Offset and turbo boost slightly but the WHEA Warnings are still happening.

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Neveroutgunned*
> 
> New to Asrock and following the guide, 3570k w/Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 using the custom test found there at 43 multiplier with a Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v.
> 
> Prime is stable and looking good on temps, knock it up 1 multiplier to 44 and prime is still stable but in the background if I check Admin Tools Event Logged I am collecting WHEA Warnings about event 19 like no tomorrow. I've tried upping the Offset and turbo boost slightly but the WHEA Warnings are still happening.
> 
> Any insight is appreciated.


from your base of 43, it is not unlikely that you will need to add ~40mV more to turbo at 44. same for 45-46. when you get to 47 things change a little and this group can help you get there.

Just keep adding mV to turbo until stable AND watch temps!!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> let us know if its got legs!




Sorry for the ****ty pic quality!

You tell me !

I haven't even tried lower ....1 whea errors prime running perfect .... Temps haven't touched 70 and voltage max 1.176 @4.5.... It's for sure a better chip

Not delided..... Yet!

P.S. when I booted it have me a error 55.... One of the pins on the land grid was a bit bent (I know why , will tell the story later) a little bit of patience and some extreme pulse .... I'm up and running


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old batch number
> 
> And daddy's new toy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Its newer than mine and a B like mine, good luck!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Its newer than mine and a B like mine, good luck!


the bad ...............im out of NH1 thermal paste but i have AS5

The good .......4.5 stable as a rock with 75% less turbo

the great

4.7newchipnotdelided.png 300k .png file


not delided ......so temps can go down drastically.........NO whea errors (i am gonna drop Turbo even more), check the voltage

my old chip would do [email protected] pretty much 1.5

im still running prime as i type that and still no errors .....i definetly got a better chip!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> the bad ...............im out of NH1 thermal paste but i have AS5
> The good .......4.5 stable as a rock with 75% less turbo
> the great
> 
> 4.7newchipnotdelided.png 300k .png file
> 
> not delided ......so temps can go down drastically.........NO whea errors (i am gonna drop Turbo even more), check the voltage
> my old chip would do [email protected] pretty much 1.5
> im still running prime as i type that and still no errors .....i definetly got a better chip!


Ahhh - that's more like it!
AS5 is fine. Some newer ones are better but it's not going to make or break an OC.
Do you have any Coollaboratory stuff left?

great to see you got a good one!!

what a difference - if that 47 holds... very nice.


----------



## SilentAD

Oki doki, just got my baby built, powered on, and programs installed . . . Guide's in hand, time to start testing what my girl can do!

Batch#: 3230B

Quick question, when running the Prime95 test, should I keep CPUZ and Real Temp open? Or what combo of the 3 programs?


----------



## Gerbacio

Dinged a corner .... Hopefully it will still work


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> Dinged a corner .... Hopefully it will still work


it does work perfectly

my only problem after running inter Burn test to spike temps up ....is once again i have my lowest core max @64 and my Highest one @71 degrees .... could i have put the thermal paste uneven? i used the same one the bottom of the Noctua had and carefully i made sure the most of it was on the same direction of the die of the processor ....i need to order more since my AS5 disappeared from the face of the earth!!!!

any suggestions for a really good thermal paste????

how do i get to 5ghz ?? do i keep raising turbo?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Oki doki, just got my baby built, powered on, and programs installed . . . Guide's in hand, time to start testing what my girl can do!
> 
> Batch#: 3230B
> Quick question, when running the Prime95 test, should I keep CPUZ and Real Temp open? Or what combo of the 3 programs?


sure - those two are fine. or.. just download a copy of Open Hardware Monitor. Much better - one program


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> it does work perfectly
> my only problem after running inter Burn test to spike temps up ....is once again i have my lowest core max @64 and my Highest one @71 degrees .... could i have put the thermal paste uneven? i used the same one the bottom of the Noctua had and carefully i made sure the most of it was on the same direction of the die of the processor ....i need to order more since my AS5 disappeared from the face of the earth!!!!
> any suggestions for a really good thermal paste????
> how do i get to 5ghz ?? do i keep raising turbo?


Lucky guy - twice in one day! good chip and a good "nick". 50x? turn Internal PLL on. LLC.. well you know, and just find the right offset w/ turbo. Sometimes adding to offset seems to put more to the chip under load than turbo. shouldn't but seems true. I can never get turbo to give the last few mV... add 'em to offset and boom. done. Will idle at slightly higher vcore, but no big deal.

one hot core is very common.

Capture.JPG 22k .JPG file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> Dinged a corner .... Hopefully it will still work


where's the ding?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where's the ding?


Lower left hand corner. You can see the copper.

You're lucky man! I couldn't run dual-channel memory because of a ding like that on my 3570k because of a ding like that. Other than that it still runs perfectly though. I ended up buying a 3770k though and delidded that one perfectly. Too bad it needs 1.487v for 4.8Ghz.

Anyone want to buy the 3570k? I'll sell it for $100 haha. It works, but you can't run dual-channel. I ran two sticks in the A2 and B2 slots and it worked fine. I'm sure you can add a 3rd stick, but not a 4th.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Lucky guy - twice in one day! good chip and a good "nick". 50x? turn Internal PLL on. LLC.. well you know, and just find the right offset w/ turbo. Sometimes adding to offset seems to put more to the chip under load than turbo. shouldn't but seems true. I can never get turbo to give the last few mV... add 'em to offset and boom. done. Will idle at slightly higher vcore, but no big deal.
> 
> one hot core is very common.
> 
> Capture.JPG 22k .JPG file


Perfect will do bro!

What thermal paste do you recommend?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Lower left hand corner. You can see the copper.
> 
> You're lucky man! I couldn't run dual-channel memory because of a ding like that on my 3570k because of a ding like that. Other than that it still runs perfectly though. I ended up buying a 3770k though and delidded that one perfectly. Too bad it needs 1.487v for 4.8Ghz.
> 
> Anyone want to buy the 3570k? I'll sell it for $100 haha. It works, but you can't run dual-channel. I ran two sticks in the A2 and B2 slots and it worked fine. I'm sure you can add a 3rd stick, but not a 4th.


So you can run 2 sticks in the proper slots, but can't run 4? So a1/b1 work and a2/b2 work... But can't run all 4 together?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Lower left hand corner. You can see the copper.
> 
> You're lucky man! I couldn't run dual-channel memory because of a ding like that on my 3570k because of a ding like that. Other than that it still runs perfectly though. I ended up buying a 3770k though and delidded that one perfectly. Too bad it needs 1.487v for 4.8Ghz.
> 
> Anyone want to buy the 3570k? I'll sell it for $100 haha. It works, but you can't run dual-channel. I ran two sticks in the A2 and B2 slots and it worked fine. I'm sure you can add a 3rd stick, but not a 4th.


It booted up perfectly without problems... How did you found out you couldn't do dual channel?

I'm 15 min into prime 95 @4.8 no whea errors and 71 max temp with 1.304v ...

Funny how my old chip would need 1.4+ for 4.6


----------



## SilentAD

Ok so I'm still in the "Getting Started" testing phase and I just ran 95 for 6min at 41 with no errors across the board . . . but I noticed my max temp went from [email protected] to [email protected] . . . is it time to start making changes to the voltages? Or try for 42, possibly get an error, and then dive into the "Getting Closer" phase?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> It booted up perfectly without problems... How did you found out you couldn't do dual channel?
> 
> I'm 15 min into prime 95 @4.8 no whea errors and 71 max temp with 1.304v ...
> 
> Funny how my old chip would need 1.4+ for 4.6


nice! sounds like you got a decent chip!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Ok so I'm still in the "Getting Started" testing phase and I just ran 95 for 6min at 41 with no errors across the board . . . but I noticed my max temp went from [email protected] to [email protected] . . . is it time to start making changes to the voltages? Or try for 42, possibly get an error, and then dive into the "Getting Closer" phase?


Temps sound high, are you using a stock cooler?


----------



## SilentAD

Evo212+ And I bumped it up to 42 and ran for 10 min and saw max temps of mid 70s so I guess it was just temperamental LoL

CM Storm Stryker case atm. I have new fans on order to upgrade all of my fans so that I have positive air pressure instead of negative air pressure (preference since I don't want dust coming in through non-protected nooks and crannies. Coincidentally this will boost my overall airflow soooo I'm just getting started with my first OC rig


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Evo212+ And I bumped it up to 42 and ran for 10 min and saw max temps of mid 70s so I guess it was just temperamental LoL
> 
> CM Storm Stryker case atm. I have new fans on order to upgrade all of my fans so that I have positive air pressure instead of negative air pressure (preference since I don't want dust coming in through non-protected nooks and crannies. Coincidentally this will boost my overall airflow soooo I'm just getting started with my first OC rig


mid 70's at 42 sounds ok to me. whats your turbo/offset/vcore?

by the way, prime 95 tests are 15 mins per test, if you want to get a better check quicker, do a small fft torture test and let it run 30 min. I was told that the 8kk length gets the hottest and kicks errors quickest, that has been my experience as well. The 8kk length comes up as the second test in small fft. this should by no means be a 24/7 stability test, but if you can pass the 8kk with no errors and temps acceptable, then its time to bump the multiplier again. you have had higher temps at smaller multipliers, it might be a good idea to let it sit and spin for a little while.


----------



## SilentAD

Just finished my 44 run with the same temps holding. I'm still at the lowest for offset and boost (+0.005 and +0.004) and vcore is at 1.312-1.320 during prime95.

What setting should I be running for the Torture Test? I've been doing 5min of the setting set in the guide (1792 and 4096 at 5min) . . . should I be running something different for just the "Getting Started" phase?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Just finished my 44 run with the same temps holding. I'm still at the lowest for offset and boost (+0.005 and +0.004) and vcore is at 1.312-1.320 during prime95.
> 
> What setting should I be running for the Torture Test? I've been doing 5min of the setting set in the guide (1792 and 4096 at 5min) . . . should I be running something different for just the "Getting Started" phase?


no, the custom is fine too. your VCore is kind of high fpr 44, I am not sure how much further you are going to get. I don't know what board you are on or what LLC you are using, but the Z77 ext 4 and ext6 both have an issue with reporting the wrong vcore by as much as .100 volts, which wont hurt you right this minute, but will limit how far you can go without a DMM. I will see if I can dig up the link. Its been posted in this thread every couple days.


----------



## SilentAD

I set LLC (Load-Line Calibration I presume) to Level 3 right off the bat and haven't changed it since . . .


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> nice! sounds like you got a decent chip!


Ok I am @48 1.32 30 min no whea errors ... Went all the way to 1.34 and remembered JP post so I upped offset to +.10 and BOOM DROPPING turbo like a boss !

Still haven't broke 80 degrees on the stress test temp wise ... Hovers on the low 70's high 60's

Gonna keep tweaking and tomorrow is battlefield 3 day


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> I set LLC (Load-Line Calibration I presume) to Level 3 right off the bat and haven't changed it since . . .


here, read this chart http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/4490#post_19501964

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ok I am @48 1.32 30 min no whea errors ... Went all the way to 1.34 and remembered JP post so I upped offset to +.10 and BOOM DROPPING turbo like a boss !
> 
> Still haven't broke 80 degrees on the stress test temp wise ... Hovers on the low 70's high 60's
> 
> Gonna keep tweaking and tomorrow is battlefield 3 day


sweet! I never thought to raise the bottom to level the top. That's a useful strategy.


----------



## SilentAD

Ok thanks inedenimadam! I'll definitely jump in there and get actual measurements while staying at 44 on both llc2 and llc3 and find my differences in readings. When should I start upping my boost voltage, because considering the "Getting Started" phase with the custom blend, I've yet to hit an error and cpuz vcore reading stays around 1.312-1.328v (But like I said earlier, before I go any further, I'll get actual measurements). I'll continue my OC'ing once I'm back from running errands.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Perfect will do bro!
> What thermal paste do you recommend?


I'm on Prolimtech PK-1. Easy to use and fairly tolerant of mount quality.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Ok so I'm still in the "Getting Started" testing phase and I just ran 95 for 6min at 41 with no errors across the board . . . but I noticed my max temp went from [email protected] to [email protected] . . . is it time to start making changes to the voltages? Or try for 42, possibly get an error, and then dive into the "Getting Closer" phase?


please fill out your sig. use rigbuilder at top right, then edit your sig... "show my stuff"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> mid 70's at 42 sounds ok to me. whats your turbo/offset/vcore?
> 
> by the way, prime 95 tests are 15 mins per test, if you want to get a better check quicker, do a small fft torture test and let it run 30 min. I was told that the 8kk length gets the hottest and kicks errors quickest, that has been my experience as well. The 8kk length comes up as the second test in small fft. this should by no means be a 24/7 stability test, but if you can pass the 8kk with no errors and temps acceptable, then its time to bump the multiplier again. you have had higher temps at smaller multipliers, it might be a good idea to let it sit and spin for a little while.


if you set p95 according to page 1 of this thread you hit 8K fft second and get some IMC stress in on the higher FFTs. Might as well use IBT if you only do 8K FFTs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ok I am @48 1.32 30 min no whea errors ... Went all the way to 1.34 and remembered JP post so I upped offset to +.10 and BOOM DROPPING turbo like a boss !
> Still haven't broke 80 degrees on the stress test temp wise ... Hovers on the low 70's high 60's
> Gonna keep tweaking and tomorrow is battlefield 3 day


Damn nice!! if you can get the OC you want and stay under 1.35-1.38 that"s a 24/7 OC that will last.


----------



## kidxcore

guys, suddenly started getting this bsod.



my system has been running completely stable and fine for about a month now.
but started getting this bsod recently. happens randomly when playing youtube videos.
pls help.

settings are:
multi 45, offset +0.015v, turbo +0.059v, LLC Level 3, C3, C6, and c-state support disabled.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> guys, suddenly started getting this bsod.
> 
> 
> 
> my system has been running completely stable and fine for about a month now.
> but started getting this bsod recently. happens randomly when playing youtube videos.
> pls help.
> 
> settings are:
> multi 45, offset +0.015v, turbo +0.059v, LLC Level 3, C3, C6, and c-state support disabled.


That's a memory read/IRQ error. Any whea errors along the way? sometimes a fouled driver.

Was your OC clean of whea? First, open a cmd prompt and type in: sfc /scannow. If it reports any files that cannot be fixed, post back here. If sfc finds stuff in the kernel, it is likely other files/drivers are corrupted too.
Return your ram settings to stock. 1333 or 1600 max if you have them any higher. And please post your current ram setting.


----------



## Gerbacio

48delidedp95.png 260k .png file


ugh that long no crashes but a whea error ....should i add a bit more turbo ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 48delidedp95.png 260k .png file
> 
> 
> ugh that long no crashes but a whea error ....should i add a bit more turbo ?


That's so much better than your last chip. Before boosting vcore further, What are you settings?
CpuZ still reporting low vs OHM?


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please fill out your sig. use rigbuilder at top right, then edit your sig... "show my stuff"


Done. I had it built for the most part I just didn't finalize it since I didn't have everything yet. I'm done here at my school and am about to head back home to continue OC'ing my rig


----------



## Jpmboy

Just open your profile, edit your signature and select "show my stuff" in the drop down list.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's so much better than your last chip. Before boosting vcore further, What are you settings?
> CpuZ still reporting low vs OHM?


 4.7bios1.BMP 2304k .BMP file


4.7bios2.BMP 2304k .BMP file


4.8bios1.BMP 2304k .BMP file


4.8bios2.BMP 2304k .BMP file


yeah CPUZ and OHM differ a bit but ranges are the same.......those are my stable setting!

quick question ive done every test imaginable to the chip, ran 20 benchmarks and tired everything ....that ding dosnt seem to have affected anything at all. Should i be concerned?

i mean is so stable that prime for some reason boots up with my computer and after 1 minute approx it starts putting full 100% load to the cpu (not the memory) ...i ran warcraft did a 20 min battleground and i was like "god it feels a little sluggish, but its barely noticeable! is it me ??" .....i was running prime and playing a video game at the same time ....so i would take that as stable lol

im honestly happy @4.8 .....might do 5 one day for a quick run but honestly i have the fans on minimum and the tower fans on minimum ...i cant hear the computer, so 4.8 SOUNDLESS is perfect lol

also i was gonna ask here since i cant find anything on google....my noctua one of the fans still does 1200rpm with the adapter....the other one is running at 900. The adapter dosnt seem to be working on lowering the speed ....sound familiar?


----------



## SilentAD

If I've been running the custom blend all the way up to 45 and temps haven't been too high, when should I start raising my boost or offset voltage? And which one would actually help possibly drop the temp under load (if either accomplishes this)?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> yeah CPUZ and OHM differ a bit but ranges are the same.......those are my stable setting!
> quick question ive done every test imaginable to the chip, ran 20 benchmarks and tired everything ....that ding dosnt seem to have affected anything at all. Should i be concerned?
> i mean is so stable that prime for some reason boots up with my computer and after 1 minute approx it starts putting full 100% load to the cpu (not the memory) ...i ran warcraft did a 20 min battleground and i was like "god it feels a little sluggish, but its barely noticeable! is it me ??" .....i was running prime and playing a video game at the same time ....so i would take that as stable lol
> im honestly happy @4.8 .....might do 5 one day for a quick run but honestly i have the fans on minimum and the tower fans on minimum ...i cant hear the computer, so 4.8 SOUNDLESS is perfect lol
> also i was gonna ask here since i cant find anything on google....my noctua one of the fans still does 1200rpm with the adapter....the other one is running at 900. The adapter dosnt seem to be working on lowering the speed ....sound familiar?


it looks really great! obviously if the ding was a problem you'd know by know. Gaming and running p95... no errors or crash. great stress test!!
If you get a cold boot issue at 48, just enable internal PLL overvoltage. Otherwise, man that looks fantastic! Makes me want to get one... but I thin i'm gonna wait a few months to see what Haswell looks like. I just ordered a MicroCool Banchetto 101 bench to set up a "play station" with 1150 and haswell. put the bios to rest and get BF3 on!

yeah - you'll probably find something related to the PWM splitter - i think only one pwm fan can be controlled from one board connector. try using only the center fan?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> If I've been running the custom blend all the way up to 45 and temps haven't been too high, when should I start raising my boost or offset voltage? And which one would actually help possibly drop the temp under load (if either accomplishes this)?


adding more vcore will only raise temps... and temperature is particularly impactful with 22nm IVYs. try adding 40mV more to either turbo or offset, or a mix between the two at 46. watch temps real close once p95 gets to the 8FFT (run 8-1792, 5 min per, 50% ram)... as Kenny's guide describes.

post you current idle and load vcore (cpuZ or open hardware monitor). post bios shots if you like.


----------



## SilentAD

I went ahead and set offset at +0.020 and turbo at +0.020 also for my 46 test as you stated (I'd been using 100% ram up until 46 test)

Here are two temp pictures:

Idle: 

w/ Load: 

I stopped the test once the temps hit mid-80's . . . they seem to spike on Test 2? I assume that is the 8kk testing period?

I reran the test and let it get through test 2 and temps dropped back down to low/mid 70s


----------



## SilentAD

I've been wondering if I should keep tweaking with the CPU overclocking before I try boosting my RAM's settings, I've seen a few people get their sniper series 1866s up to 2133 . . . but I'll leave overclocking the ram until a later time.


----------



## Qlix

I just gave up. Reset UEFI to optimized defaults and simply changed the multi to 42 and left everything else as is. Literally changed nothing else. Seems to be the only way Im gonna stay above 4.0


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's a memory read/IRQ error. Any whea errors along the way? sometimes a fouled driver.
> 
> Was your OC clean of whea? First, open a cmd prompt and type in: sfc /scannow. If it reports any files that cannot be fixed, post back here. If sfc finds stuff in the kernel, it is likely other files/drivers are corrupted too.
> Return your ram settings to stock. 1333 or 1600 max if you have them any higher. And please post your current ram setting.




what do i do next??
and whats whea ? lol.
my ram settings are already at stock. i hadnt tampered with it.


----------



## -Nick

Long time lurker, first time poster









First off; thanks for the brilliant guide!

I've managed to get to 4.5 following your instructions. I ran IBT several times & passed no problem. I also left Prime95 running the standard Blend over night with 0 errors.

I'd just like a quick nod to see whether my OC looks okay?

Using +0.050 Offset I get 1.168v at 100% load reported in Core Temp


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> I've been wondering if I should keep tweaking with the CPU overclocking before I try boosting my RAM's settings, I've seen a few people get their sniper series 1866s up to 2133 . . . but I'll leave overclocking the ram until a later time.


i think you can lower offset (to 15mV). 1.352 is a tad high. iPLL is disabled? so you are real close. 85C in p95 is not bad. you'll never hit those temps in reg use. I think 46 is attainable on your chip without popping the top.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> I've been wondering if I should keep tweaking with the CPU overclocking before I try boosting my RAM's settings, I've seen a few people get their sniper series 1866s up to 2133 . . . but I'll leave overclocking the ram until a later time.


good idea. it only complicares things. Just as an FYI, even tho you have 1866 ram, to us it at that setting you are overclocking the IMC. Get a rock stable 46, and 2133 will not make a difference ve 1866. you can see the speed difference in the excel sheet i slapped together:

cas timings.xls 18k .xls file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> what do i do next??
> and whats whea ? lol.
> my ram settings are already at stock. i hadnt tampered with it.


copy paste in the following command exactly as is and post the text file here. (it's on your desktop.)

findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt

I'll take a look
Check event viewer here:

whea.png 336k .png file

read this thread - create the alert:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nick*
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off; thanks for the brilliant guide!
> 
> I've managed to get to 4.5 following your instructions. I ran IBT several times & passed no problem. I also left Prime95 running the standard Blend over night with 0 errors.
> 
> I'd just like a quick nod to see whether my OC looks okay?
> 
> Using +0.050 Offset I get 1.168v at 100% load reported in Core Temp


good chip you got there. you may want to switch to "turbo OC" asnd have a lower idle vcore. change nothing else but offset to +0.005, and "Additional Turbo" to +0.045 to +0.055. should be good to go.
oh - with current settings, post to bios and write down the bios vcore. match this by adding turbo to a 5mV offset.


----------



## -Nick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good chip you got there. you may want to switch to "turbo OC" asnd have a lower idle vcore. change nothing else but offset to +0.005, and "Additional Turbo" to +0.045 to +0.055. should be good to go.
> oh - with current settings, post to bios and write down the bios vcore. match this by adding turbo to a 5mV offset.


Thanks for the reply.

My idle vcore is 0.864 V

Is it still necessary to do the above steps?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nick*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> My idle vcore is 0.864 V
> Is it still necessary to do the above steps?


not at all! great job! that chip will do 46 easy under 1.3 if you have a good cooler... which i see you do!


----------



## inedenimadam

Decided to clean up a bit after all these BSODs and of course sfc/scannow doesn't work. I really don't wan to reinstall EVERYTHING!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Decided to clean up a bit after all these BSODs and of course sfc/scannow doesn't work. I really don't wan to reinstall EVERYTHING!


what do you mean it does not work? type sfc[space]/scannow


----------



## SilentAD

So I only meant to run p95 for a 20min run last night but I fell asleep so it ran for 7hr 48min w/o no errors or crashes.

Settings were 45, offset +0.005, boost +0.012, vcore at 1.328-336, llc3

I've left it on the same settings and bumped up to 46 and testing now (I'm on my old rig atm). If no errors or crashes for an hour run on the "Blend" test, then I'm going to try lowering boost voltage a notch and run again.

And thank you Jpmboy, I did some research before I even pieced my new rig together and noticed that nowadays, oc'ing ram is pretty useless unless you are trying truly benchmark your rig, which I'm not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> So I only meant to run p95 for a 20min run last night but I fell asleep so it ran for 7hr 48min w/o no errors or crashes.
> 
> Settings were 45, offset +0.005, boost +0.012, vcore at 1.328-336, llc3
> I've left it on the same settings and bumped up to 46 and testing now (I'm on my old rig atm). If no errors or crashes for an hour run on the "Blend" test, then I'm going to try lowering boost voltage a notch and run again.
> And thank you Jpmboy, I did some research before I even pieced my new rig together and noticed that nowadays, oc'ing ram is pretty useless unless you are trying truly benchmark your rig, which I'm not.


post back with how it does at 46. I suspect it will require a little more vcore, but you never know- you may have a great chip! what was the load vcore during the last p95 run?


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post back with how it does at 46. I suspect it will require a little more vcore, but you never know- you may have a great chip! what was the load vcore during the last p95 run?


As previously mentioned it was at 1.328-336 under full load. Is that a good vcore for cpuz to be reporting back at those settings?

Ok so I went to check on my test run at 46 on the same settings and it looks like it went well up until it hit the 800000 tests (8kk?). For some reason, unless I go down to 42-44, my cpu DOES NOT LIKE the 8kk tests . . . is that normal?

Oh, it ran great up until it hit the 8kk tests, no errors at 46 but once it hit the 1st 8kk test, it crashed p95.

Still vcore under load remained at 1.328-336v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> As previously mentioned it was at 1.328-336 under full load. Is that a good vcore for cpuz to be reporting back at those settings?
> 
> Ok so I went to check on my test run at 46 on the same settings and it looks like it went well up until it hit the 800000 tests (8kk?). For some reason, unless I go down to 42-44, my cpu DOES NOT LIKE the 8kk tests . . . is that normal?
> 
> Oh, it ran great up until it hit the 8kk tests, no errors at 46 but once it hit the 1st 8kk test, it crashed p95.
> 
> Still vcore under load remained at 1.328-336v


crashed p95 or bsod?

check here for whea errors:

whea.png 336k .png file

and check the Power folder to see if it is throttling.

the 8K FFTs get quite hot as you know, what was the max temperature recorded during the run (easy if you download a copy of open hardware monitor)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> As previously mentioned it was at 1.328-336 under full load. Is that a good vcore for cpuz to be reporting back at those settings?
> 
> Ok so I went to check on my test run at 46 on the same settings and it looks like it went well up until it hit the 800000 tests (8kk?). For some reason, unless I go down to 42-44, my cpu DOES NOT LIKE the 8kk tests . . . is that normal?
> 
> Oh, it ran great up until it hit the 8kk tests, no errors at 46 but once it hit the 1st 8kk test, it crashed p95.
> 
> Still vcore under load remained at 1.328-336v


Your vcore is probably too low, try increasing turbo. You might need closer to 1.35 for 4.6


----------



## SilentAD

Just crashed p95, max temp was 94 as recorded by real temp, I'll start running hwmonitor too. I'll check the errors file.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Just crashed p95, max temp was 94 as recorded by real temp, I'll start running hwmonitor too. I'll check the errors file.


Lucky is right re: low vcore for 46 - you will probably be limited by your cooler and the sht thermal paste Intel put between the die and IHS.

again - p95 stops, or BSOD??


----------



## SilentAD

I guess I need to watch my terminology, crashed p95 = program stopped. And I went in to check my WHEAs . . . apparently I've been getting quite a few Event ID 20s and looking around, that seems to be related to not enough vcore voltage.

And with your guys' responses, I'll up my turbo voltage a notch to +0.02x (up from +0.012).


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Just crashed p95, max temp was 94 as recorded by real temp, I'll start running hwmonitor too. I'll check the errors file.


Temps are getting pretty high so you want to be careful. When running P95 is it running at 94c constantly? What are the average temps you see in real temp?


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Temps are getting pretty high so you want to be careful. When running P95 is it running at 94c constantly? What are the average temps you see in real temp?


Definitely not constant, it only EVER spikes above 90* when it gets to the 8kk tests, other than that every other test the temps float around mid-high 70s and then spike to mid 80s during Test 2 and 4 of what ever its on, but definitely only spikes above 90 during the 8kk tests.

As for the careful part, I generally have the "stop" button under my mouse in the case it ever gets to 95+


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok well just watch your temps during the small FFT tests like the 8k. I know my mugen 2 was maxing out on the 8k w/ an 87c spike but average on blend was 72-77c. Overall you probably going to need more turbo


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> I guess I need to watch my terminology, crashed p95 = program stopped. And I went in to check my WHEAs . . . apparently I've been getting quite a few Event ID 20s and looking around, that seems to be related to not enough vcore voltage.
> And with your guys' responses, I'll up my turbo voltage a notch to +0.02x (up from +0.012).


read this thread - create the alert:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville

yup - raise it slowly and WATCH the temps!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> read this thread - create the alert:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville
> 
> yup - raise it slowly and WATCH the temps!


----------



## Gerbacio

5.0somewhea.png 202k .png file


lol just wanted to try it once









im getting a few whea and some applications are crashing..BSOD later told me more Vcore.....but i dont wanna blow it up







temps didnt break 80 for the bit that it ran prime


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 5.0somewhea.png 202k .png file
> 
> 
> lol just wanted to try it once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im getting a few whea and some applications are crashing..BSOD later told me more Vcore.....but i dont wanna blow it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps didnt break 80 for the bit that it ran prime


nice! what did it read DMM for that one?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what do you mean it does not work? type sfc[space]/scannow


I mean this:


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> nice! what did it read DMM for that one?


didnt checked was just seeing if it would boot up to windows, it did and it ran prime for a bit....just playing for a sec....im stable as a [email protected] with a 1.328 spent all day playing BF3 without errors prime ran for 4 hours yesterday!

5.0 would require more voltage for 200mhz and for 24/7 im afraid the extra voltage might hurt probably to get it stable i will need to get to 1.45 and it makes me uneasy feeling that i could damage my comp and its running like a dream atm


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I mean this:


It certainly did work. There are just some files it cant pull from tje cab file. Use the command i posted a few back to distill the cbs file to those it cant fix. The cmd will create a text file on your desktop. Post it back here.

On my ipad, its the "findstr" command, extracts from the cbs file.

See post 4721


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> didnt checked was just seeing if it would boot up to windows, it did and it ran prime for a bit....just playing for a sec....im stable as a [email protected] with a 1.328 spent all day playing BF3 without errors prime ran for 4 hours yesterday!
> 
> 5.0 would require more voltage for 200mhz and for 24/7 im afraid the extra voltage might hurt probably to get it stable i will need to get to 1.45 and it makes me uneasy feeling that i could damage my comp and its running like a dream atm


A suicide run is fun, but stay at 48 - that's screamin' fast!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It certainly did work. There are just some files it cant pull from tje cab file. Use the command i posted a few back to distill the cbs file to those it cant fix. The cmd will create a text file on your desktop. Post it back here.
> 
> On my ipad, its the "findstr" command, extracts from the cbs file.
> 
> See post 4721


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It certainly did work. There are just some files it cant pull from tje cab file. Use the command i posted a few back to distill the cbs file to those it cant fix. The cmd will create a text file on your desktop. Post it back here.
> 
> On my ipad, its the "findstr" command, extracts from the cbs file.
> 
> See post 4721


check your inbox! thanks for checking it out.


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> copy paste in the following command exactly as is and post the text file here. (it's on your desktop.)
> 
> findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt
> 
> I'll take a look
> Check event viewer here:
> 
> whea.png 336k .png file
> 
> read this thread - create the alert:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


woah ive got alot of errors.



man its happening like every 5 min. whats causing it? how do i fix these?
and how do i copy n paste the entire cbs .txt?


----------



## Brandon13

I'm currently running my 3570k stable on 4.4Ghz and 1.33V, highest temp 73c.

But i have a couple questions,

is that voltage safe for 24/7?

CPU-Z is only showing 1.25V under prime 95, even after i set it to 1.33v. Is CPU-Z wrong?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> woah ive got alot of errors.
> 
> 
> 
> man its happening like every 5 min. whats causing it? how do i fix these?
> and how do i copy n paste the entire cbs .txt?


WHEA errors are usually the processor not getting enough juice. add voltage slowly, you're close to stable.


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> WHEA errors are usually the processor not getting enough juice. add voltage slowly, you're close to stable.


hmm im already at:
multi 45, offset +0.015v, turbo +0.059v, LLC Level 3, C3, C6, and c-state support disabled.

how much more do i push it?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon13*
> 
> I'm currently running my 3570k stable on 4.4Ghz and 1.33V, highest temp 73c.
> 
> But i have a couple questions,
> 
> is that voltage safe for 24/7?
> 
> CPU-Z is only showing 1.25V under prime 95, even after i set it to 1.33v. Is CPU-Z wrong?


I see plenty of people run that voltage all day, it is a little high for my taste, but the max set by intel for sandy/ivy is at 1.5. If it is the chip in your sig rig, then you should be fine.


----------



## error311

Yeah I didn't want to go above 1.3 either. But I figured what the hell


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon13*
> 
> I'm currently running my 3570k stable on 4.4Ghz and 1.33V, highest temp 73c.
> 
> But i have a couple questions,
> 
> is that voltage safe for 24/7?
> 
> CPU-Z is only showing 1.25V under prime 95, even after i set it to 1.33v. Is CPU-Z wrong?


You vcore is safe. CPU-z is showing a lower vcore because of vdroop. What level did you set LLC at?

Are you using Offset or Fixed voltage?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> hmm im already at:
> multi 45, offset +0.015v, turbo +0.059v, LLC Level 3, C3, C6, and c-state support disabled.
> 
> how much more do i push it?


What is your idle & full load vcore in CPU-z?


----------



## kidxcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What is your idle & full load vcore in CPU-z?


idle vcore - 0.928v, max 34c
full load - 1.288v, max 84c

what exactly is causing these whea errors?


----------



## SilentAD

Ok, after reverting back to 45 from 46, I started all over with these settings:

Boost: +0.004, Offset: +0.005, llc3, 100.1 multiplier, and ran the custom blent: 1792, 90% ram (3696), 5min

I ran this test for an 1.5hrs and saw an average temp of mid 80s with the highest temp being 94 during the 6:30 mark of the test (Test 2 of the 8k tests) and it never reached those temps again.

vcore idle: 1.136v @ max 28c on hottest core
vcore load: 1.312-1.320 (it fluctuated between the two) @ 94c on hottest core, ironically when this core is at 94, the others were 91, 90, and 87.

So until my new case fans come in (which will significantly improve my cases airflow), I'll leave it as is and do a few more tests at 45 and maaaayyybe some 46 tests after installing them.

I've also ordered some coollabs liquid pro for when I de'lid this baby







I'm just severely NOT SATISFIED with my high temps that are preventing me from possibly achieving a higher oc


----------



## Derko1

Man! Those 3570k's are running super fast! I am 100% stable at 4.8 and 1.43v with my 3770k. It's the best one I've gotten from a batch of 4 different ones. I think I will return it once more and see if I get a great chip and otherwise, I may just drop down to a 3570k, get some money back and also get a nicer OC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> woah ive got alot of errors
> 
> man its happening like every 5 min. whats causing it? how do i fix these?
> and how do i copy n paste the entire cbs .txt?


They are due to an unstable overclock. Plz do not send me the cbs file. Run the findstr command i gave you, post the txt file it generates here. But in your case, with SO many errors, first stabilize your OC. If your OS is corrupted, you need to fix that first, then get back to OCing. Otherwise, your OC will be limited by OS instability.

You can post the text file with the paperclip tool in the forum editor.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Ok, after reverting back to 45 from 46, I started all over with these settings:
> 
> Boost: +0.004, Offset: +0.005, llc3, 100.1 multiplier, and ran the custom blent: 1792, 90% ram (3696), 5min
> 
> I ran this test for an 1.5hrs and saw an average temp of mid 80s with the highest temp being 94 during the 6:30 mark of the test (Test 2 of the 8k tests) and it never reached those temps again.
> 
> vcore idle: 1.136v @ max 28c on hottest core
> vcore load: 1.312-1.320 (it fluctuated between the two) @ 94c on hottest core, ironically when this core is at 94, the others were 91, 90, and 87.
> 
> So until my new case fans come in (which will significantly improve my cases airflow), I'll leave it as is and do a few more tests at 45 and maaaayyybe some 46 tests after installing them.
> 
> I've also ordered some coollabs liquid pro for when I de'lid this baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just severely NOT SATISFIED with my high temps that are preventing me from possibly achieving a higher oc


Nice work in taming that 3770k. Frankly, to go higher you will have to pop the top on it, no matter what you do to the case air flow. Even custom water is not controlling temps on stock ivy very well.


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice work in taming that 3770k. Frankly, to go higher you will have to pop the top on it, no matter what you do to the case air flow. Even custom water is not controlling temps on stock ivy very well.


Yeah, I started to realize that the more I dug into people achieving higher oc's. I've got my old Duo Core to practice on while I wait for the Liquid Pro to arive (6-12 days







)

I can't wait until I'm able to see these temps in the 70s while under full load like everyone else after de'lidding their 3770k's

I'm hoping I have a good batch chip, just horrible TIM under the IHS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Yeah, I started to realize that the more I dug into people achieving higher oc's. I've got my old Duo Core to practice on while I wait for the Liquid Pro to arive (6-12 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I can't wait until I'm able to see these temps in the 70s while under full load like everyone else after de'lidding their 3770k's
> 
> I'm hoping I have a good batch chip, just horrible TIM under the IHS.


Core 2 Duo is soldered... NOT good practice! Only Ivy has non-solder die-to-ihs thermal solution.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Yeah, I started to realize that the more I dug into people achieving higher oc's. I've got my old Duo Core to practice on while I wait for the Liquid Pro to arive (6-12 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I can't wait until I'm able to see these temps in the 70s while under full load like everyone else after de'lidding their 3770k's
> 
> I'm hoping I have a good batch chip, just horrible TIM under the IHS.


I hope I'm not going to pop your bubble too hard, but if you require 1.300 + to get 45, you don't have much headroom to go higher. The "good" chips will do 4.8 with 1.3V and the "golden" chips will do 5.0 with 1.3V. Taking the top off will help your load temps for sure, but I honestly would not suggest much higher of a VCore for 24/7. You have the same board/chip combo that I do, and the unreported voltage from the ext4 pushes you into the 1.350-1.400 range right now, depending on your LLC. If you are going to push it anyway, get a DMM with a 1mV resolution. Mild overclocking on the ASRock Z77 ext4 and ext6, but high clocking really requires a DMM.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Core 2 Duo is soldered... NOT good practice! Only Ivy has non-solder die-to-ihs thermal solution.


Pentium 4 is good practice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Pentium 4 is good practice.


Nice. Shouldn't be too difficult to find one to brutalize! Actually, i'm not 100% sure about core 2D being soldered. Sandy, for sure. I think my QX9650 and Q9500 were soldered, but both are still in use so cant/wont find out!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidxcore*
> 
> idle vcore - 0.928v, max 34c
> full load - 1.288v, max 84c
> 
> what exactly is causing these whea errors?


Your cpu might need to be at 1.3v+ for 4.5ghz. Try increasing turbo a little bit more


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Ok, after reverting back to 45 from 46, I started all over with these settings:
> 
> Boost: +0.004, Offset: +0.005, llc3, 100.1 multiplier, and ran the custom blent: 1792, 90% ram (3696), 5min
> 
> I ran this test for an 1.5hrs and saw an average temp of mid 80s with the highest temp being 94 during the 6:30 mark of the test (Test 2 of the 8k tests) and it never reached those temps again.
> 
> vcore idle: 1.136v @ max 28c on hottest core
> vcore load: 1.312-1.320 (it fluctuated between the two) @ 94c on hottest core, ironically when this core is at 94, the others were 91, 90, and 87.
> 
> So until my new case fans come in (which will significantly improve my cases airflow), I'll leave it as is and do a few more tests at 45 and maaaayyybe some 46 tests after installing them.
> 
> I've also ordered some coollabs liquid pro for when I de'lid this baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just severely NOT SATISFIED with my high temps that are preventing me from possibly achieving a higher oc


You idle vcore is kind of high. You could decrease this by trying a negative 0.010 or higher negative offset to bring it down.

If you do this you will have to increase turbo to maintain your current 1.320v at full load because you full load vcore will decrease when you decrease offset.


----------



## Brandon13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You vcore is safe. CPU-z is showing a lower vcore because of vdroop. What level did you set LLC at?
> 
> Are you using Offset or Fixed voltage?


I found out i had Spread Spectrum enabled, so i disabled that and everything seems great.

Offset +0.060, Turbo Voltage 0.026 CPU-z reads 1.29V 4.5Ghz and 83C prime.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I hope I'm not going to pop your bubble too hard, but if you require 1.300 + to get 45, you don't have much headroom to go higher. The "good" chips will do 4.8 with 1.3V and the "golden" chips will do 5.0 with 1.3V. Taking the top off will help your load temps for sure, but I honestly would not suggest much higher of a VCore for 24/7. You have the same board/chip combo that I do, and the unreported voltage from the ext4 pushes you into the 1.350-1.400 range right now, depending on your LLC. If you are going to push it anyway, get a DMM with a 1mV resolution. Mild overclocking on the ASRock Z77 ext4 and ext6, but high clocking really requires a DMM.


Just to clarify this point. Temperature is ivy's worst enemy. With 22nm, electron migration and leakage is an exponentially important issue, since it increases with temps which then needs more volts (since some e- "got off the reservation") and so on. A very nasty loop when overclocking. As Sin0822 noted, "every 1C lower is much more important than the one degree above"... Until about -60C. So lowering temps may help him get to 46 and maybe higher with a vcore not predicted by stock heat management. The problem is that it is not linear, so depending on where this chip is on that curve... Well it may do better than expected.

True - if you test drive chips until you get the one you want, great! I assume not everyone here is buying that many lottery tickets just to win the price of one ticket.

"If you want 5.0, then search you must" - yoda.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon13*
> 
> I found out i had Spread Spectrum enabled, so i disabled that and everything seems great.
> 
> Offset +0.060, Turbo Voltage 0.026 CPU-z reads 1.29V 4.5Ghz and 83C prime.


Ok good you want spread spectrum disabled otherwise you Bclk will be at 99 instead of 100. The full load vcore looks good, whats your CPU-z idle vcore?


----------



## Brandon13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok good you want spread spectrum disabled otherwise you Bclk will be at 99 instead of 100. The full load vcore looks good, whats your CPU-z idle vcore?


It's bouncing around between 1.040V-1.120V


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon13*
> 
> It's bouncing around between 1.040V-1.120V


Ok thats good


----------



## Gerbacio

Ok guys I have another problem lol (maybe its not)

Every time I run pc benchmark from pass test , I get this coil whine ... I thought it was the video card but I had my wife listen with a rolled up poster ( I'm partially deaf from my right ear... Who would have thought getting punched would have been bad for you on the long run... I still love it thou )

The coil whine seems to be from the power supply idk is cause of over clocking ... But should I be worried?

Could my CPU be at risk?


----------



## Gerbacio

Double


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Ok guys I have another problem lol (maybe its not)
> 
> Every time I run pc benchmark from pass test , I get this coil whine ... I thought it was the video card but I had my wife listen with a rolled up poster ( I'm partially deaf from my right ear... Who would have thought getting punched would have been bad for you on the long run... I still love it thou )
> 
> The coil whine seems to be from the power supply idk is cause of over clocking ... But should I be worried?
> 
> Could my CPU be at risk?


Your PSU is whining? (No i'll pass on the obvious jokes). Less risk to cpu than to voltage regulators, but thats a quality psu. I doubt it will fry your kit. Put a ticket into antech


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Your PSU is whining? (No i'll pass on the obvious jokes). Less risk to cpu than to voltage regulators, but thats a quality psu. I doubt it will fry your kit. Put a ticket into antech


ive had this badboy since 2010 i doubt is under warraty 11/28/2010 to be exact

or ...hmmm im reading online it has a 3 year warranty, ive never registered thou!

the coil whine is almost never is when i do certain things only....crap i dont want to be without a computer for 3 weeks :S

this is exactly how it sounds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeahtqeTrGo


----------



## Jpmboy

Did the sound just start? Or only just noticed? IDK, it the heart of any build... I'd get a back up, swap, send the current back to antec, then sell the returned antec.

PC power and cooling mkIIIs are real good.

Ps, sorry to know of the "hearing pugilista".


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did the sound just start? Or only just noticed? IDK, it the heart of any build... I'd get a back up, swap, send the current back to antec, then sell the returned antec.
> 
> PC power and cooling mkIIIs are real good.
> 
> Ps, sorry to know of the "hearing pugilista".


I ate a gnarly right hook 12 years ago and it damaged my ear , I've never been ko'd so at least hopefully I don't end up drooling 30 years down the line (I'm 32 now)

I under clocked the CPU just to rule it out and nope sound still there...

Switched my 7970 for a gtx460 and the sound went down so much It was nearly impossible to hear! Now I don't know if its caused by the psu or by the 7970 :S

Or by the 7970 drawing too much power and causing it grrrrrrrr

I heard it before when on the pc benchmark wait screen , but it has gotten worst


----------



## Jpmboy

Both my 7970s will coil-whine on some screens (both OCd) I can definitely hear it on the credits screen after the Unigene benchmarks (heaven and valley). But never hear it otherwise. So maybe your PSU is fine


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Both my 7970s will coil-whine on some screens (both OCd) I can definitely hear it on the credits screen after the Unigene benchmarks (heaven and valley). But never hear it otherwise. So maybe your PSU is fine


got 3d mark and ran it with core @1125 and memory at 1800 on my radeon and its 10000000% the Power Supply! it sounded bad too lol

my 3dmark showed my CPU at 0mhz :S thou


----------



## inedenimadam

I cut the lid! Flawless.


not a significant heat reduction, but I also do not have the CLU in yet, just arctic silver.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I cut the lid! Flawless.
> 
> 
> not a significant heat reduction, but I also do not have the CLU in yet, just arctic silver.


Perfect! yeah i didnt notice a significant reduction with AS5.....with CLpro i was in shock!









how hard you want to push it?


----------



## ZeVo

Guys, stop tempting me to delid mine! I keep looking at my razor each time one of you guys post pictures..

ANYWAY, since I don't remember posting here before here was my OC at 4.5:


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*


Lidless pictures are not a viable reason.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Lidless pictures are not a viable reason.


Oh my.. very nice overclock there.


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You idle vcore is kind of high. You could decrease this by trying a negative 0.010 or higher negative offset to bring it down.
> 
> If you do this you will have to increase turbo to maintain your current 1.320v at full load because you full load vcore will decrease when you decrease offset.


Ok, so I set my offset to -0.010 but I chose to test it without increasing my turbo from where it was (+0.004).

Custom Blend - 1792, 90% ram, 5min for a duration of 15min (So it could run through the 8k tests)

Vcore & Temp Results:

Idle - 1.120 @ 28c
load - 1.304-1.312 @ 92c hottest core during 8k Test 2 (This is down from 94c previously, but may be due to colder ambient temps)

I got one WHEA for (bump vcore voltz) during the very tail end of the 8k test 3. But aside from that, no errors or crashes from p95.

Now I seriously can't wait for my fans and CLP to come in so I can delid for cooler temps (even if I can't get a higher oc, I'm okay with 45, but I will try for 47 if not 46).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Perfect! yeah i didnt notice a significant reduction with AS5.....with CLpro i was in shock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how hard you want to push it?


I don't know, I just tried 4.9 for a half hour and it zoomed along topping out at 81, DM is telling me 1.382. Honestly, I have zero use for a high overclock. I am just pushing it because I needed a new hobby before my wife divorced me for buying another gun. The most we use this machine for is a 1080p media center, and some occasional gaming.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Ok, so I set my offset to -0.010 but I chose to test it without increasing my turbo from where it was (+0.004).
> 
> Custom Blend - 1792, 90% ram, 5min for a duration of 15min (So it could run through the 8k tests)
> 
> Vcore & Temp Results:
> 
> Idle - 1.120 @ 28c
> load - 1.304-1.312 @ 92c hottest core during 8k Test 2 (This is down from 94c previously, but may be due to colder ambient temps)
> 
> I got one WHEA for (bump vcore voltz) during the very tail end of the 8k test 3. But aside from that, no errors or crashes from p95.
> 
> Now I seriously can't wait for my fans and CLP to come in so I can delid for cooler temps (even if I can't get a higher oc, I'm okay with 45, but I will try for 47 if not 46).


Ok that's a little better, that CPU can probably run in the 0.960v-1.000v range no problem. I would try taking it down to at least 1.000v at idle but its up to you.


----------



## SilentAD

I'll try for it, so weird going to negative offset, but now I see why turbo goes up to +0.6 LoL

By the way, how do you test stability at idle vcores O_O? Is it, just get it low, do your normal day stuff (game) and if you pop a WHEA, up it a bit?


----------



## Zotac313

Hello!

I have my new PC for less than a week now and I decided to overclock my CPU (i5 3570k), with an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 and Noctua ND-H14.I followed and did mostly everything from this guide as best as I could and got to a 4.4 Ghz OC with offset of +0.005v and turbo voltage of +0.004v and core voltage (load) of 1.224-1.232-1.240 (CPU temps were 70-75C more or less, and passed the prime tests for 10 mins), if that matters.Are the results good or bad?When I tried for 4.5 it crashed (and cpu 01 dissipated from the prime test...and at 4.4 it came back), for now I'll let it like this until I get some of my question asked.Firstly, every time it becomes unstable and crashes I just have to increase the turbo voltage until they work and don't I also need to increase the offset voltage?And, can I continue pushing it like that until I'm comfortable with the temps and overclock or do I also need to be aware of the core voltage(in CPU-Z) and other things?Anything useful(tips) and that might be of help is much appreciated!

P.S. I'm just a beginner at overclocking, in fact this is the first time I ever overcloacked, so please help me out as gentle and detailed possible!Thanks!


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zotac313*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have my new PC for less than a week now and I decided to overclock my CPU (i5 3570k), with an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 and Noctua ND-H14.I followed and did mostly everything from this guide as best as I could and got to a 4.4 Ghz OC with offset of +0.005v and turbo voltage of +0.004v and core voltage (load) of 1.224-1.232-1.240 (CPU temps were 70-75C more or less, and passed the prime tests for 10 mins), if that matters.Are the results good or bad?When I tried for 4.5 it crashed (and cpu 01 dissipated from the prime test...and at 4.4 it came back), for now I'll let it like this until I get some of my question asked.Firstly, every time it becomes unstable and crashes I just have to increase the turbo voltage until they work and don't I also need to increase the offset voltage?And, can I continue pushing it like that until I'm comfortable with the temps and overclock or do I also need to be aware of the core voltage(in CPU-Z) and other things?Anything useful(tips) and that might be of help is much appreciated!
> 
> P.S. I'm just a beginner at overclocking, in fact this is the first time I ever overcloacked, so please help me out as gentle and detailed possible!Thanks!


Your board sadly has a vcore reporting issue that is well known, Its sad because ASRock have been doing SO GREAT ( like with my OC formula ). but sadly its a hindrance.

I estimate your cpu voltage might be more up around the 1.38v mark.

As long as tour temperatures are in check you should be fine with turning up turbo voltage until stable. However I would add a slight amount of offset ( in my case +0.050 for 1.000v Idle and to alleviate some WHEA errors when doing normal stuff as a start. )


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok that's a little better, that CPU can probably run in the 0.960v-1.000v range no problem. I would try taking it down to at least 1.000v at idle but its up to you.


Ok, this is getting weird . . . As I'm dropping my voltages (idle and under load), my system is getting more stable as with obvious temperature drops too.

Am currently running the same Custom Blend as previously mentioned only difference is the time intervals are 2min instead of 5min

Vcore voltages as reported by HWM:

Idle: 1.056 @ 28c

loaded: 1.288-1.296 @ max core temp of 91c so far . . .

Looks like I'll keep pushing it downward instead of upward O_O First time overclocking and this is what I'm hit with, so THANK YOU Lucky 23 for suggesting to drop my Idle voltage. Going to see how far down this rabbit hole I can go.

P.S.

I haven't thrown a single WHEA error *knock on wood*


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I hope I'm not going to pop your bubble too hard, but if you require 1.300 + to get 45, you don't have much headroom to go higher. The "good" chips will do 4.8 with 1.3V and the "golden" chips will do 5.0 with 1.3V. Taking the top off will help your load temps for sure, but I honestly would not suggest much higher of a VCore for 24/7. You have the same board/chip combo that I do, and the unreported voltage from the ext4 pushes you into the 1.350-1.400 range right now, depending on your LLC. If you are going to push it anyway, get a DMM with a 1mV resolution. Mild overclocking on the ASRock Z77 ext4 and ext6, but high clocking really requires a DMM.


I'm curious, are those generally the voltages reported by their MBs? or are they DMM readings? Or is it just the asrock ex4 (or asrock in general for that matter) that has issues with reporting lower than actual voltages?

As mentioned in my previous post, I've actually begun to lower my voltages and getting more and more stable at 45

Currently at 1.024 idle, 1.256-1.272 loaded. So if there was quite a difference in reported vcores to actual, then if my chip actually likes lower voltages, then I'm FINE with that


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I hope I'm not going to pop your bubble too hard, but if you require 1.300 + to get 45, you don't have much headroom to go higher. The "good" chips will do 4.8 with 1.3V and the "golden" chips will do 5.0 with 1.3V. Taking the top off will help your load temps for sure, but I honestly would not suggest much higher of a VCore for 24/7. You have the same board/chip combo that I do, and the unreported voltage from the ext4 pushes you into the 1.350-1.400 range right now, depending on your LLC. If you are going to push it anyway, get a DMM with a 1mV resolution. Mild overclocking on the ASRock Z77 ext4 and ext6, but high clocking really requires a DMM.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, are those generally the voltages reported by their MBs? or are they DMM readings? Or is it just the asrock ex4 (or asrock in general for that matter) that has issues with reporting lower than actual voltages?
> 
> As mentioned in my previous post, I've actually begun to lower my voltages and getting more and more stable at 45
> 
> Currently at 1.024 idle, 1.256-1.272 loaded. So if there was quite a difference in reported vcores to actual, then if my chip actually likes lower voltages, then I'm FINE with that
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok that's a little better, that CPU can probably run in the 0.960v-1.000v range no problem. I would try taking it down to at least 1.000v at idle but its up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is getting weird . . . As I'm dropping my voltages (idle and under load), my system is getting more stable as with obvious temperature drops too.
> 
> Am currently running the same Custom Blend as previously mentioned only difference is the time intervals are 2min instead of 5min
> 
> Vcore voltages as reported by HWM:
> 
> Idle: 1.056 @ 28c
> 
> loaded: 1.288-1.296 @ max core temp of 91c so far . . .
> 
> Looks like I'll keep pushing it downward instead of upward O_O First time overclocking and this is what I'm hit with, so THANK YOU Lucky 23 for suggesting to drop my Idle voltage. Going to see how far down this rabbit hole I can go.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I haven't thrown a single WHEA error *knock on wood*
Click to expand...

This is why you can nevver hop in and use someone elses settings, you need to start from step one, finding the minimum voltage at stock speed, and only increasing voltage it when you need it.


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> This is why you can nevver hop in and use someone elses settings, you need to start from step one, finding the minimum voltage at stock speed, and only increasing voltage it when you need it.


I simply started with the guide, it never mentioned finding lowest voltages first >_< It was only concerned with starting off at +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo, but I've finally started throwing a few WHEA errors (Event ID 20, should be vcore voltages) with no concerns in p95, so I'll bump turbo up while lowering idle still.

But hey, first time really overclocking and I've already learned a lot. So I'm pretty satisfied


----------



## Xinoxide

The guide kind of starts you off at a point above stock. Not a good idea as you wont know *HOW* your stuff works to begin with.

I keep having to edit everything. Make sure you catch that.

Edit: Not really above stock, but your stock voltage is above what it takes to run most chips to start with.


----------



## SilentAD

Gotcha, lesson learned. Well, after passing a quick 10min run at my current settings w/o the WHEA I got during 8k Test 2, I'm going to set her up to run while I sleep and see the results in the morning.

Offset (-0.100), Turbo (+0.070)

Idle: 1.032 at its lowest
Loaded: 1.280-1.296

Here goes nothin.


----------



## Xinoxide

It takes a lot of tinkering for stability. Its not so time consuming when you just want to run something and have it finish for a score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> This is why you can nevver hop in and use someone elses settings, you need to start from step one, finding the minimum voltage at stock speed, and only increasing voltage it when you need it.


exactly. always work with your cpu - adjust+test+adjust... just like Thomas Edison!

another way to go about this might be to set 5/4mV and keep increasing multiplier until it posts but can't boot? That's pretty much what the guide advises.
anyway - I hope asrock issues a bios fix and this is not an issue for the 1150 boards w/ haswell.


----------



## Zotac313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Your board sadly has a vcore reporting issue that is well known, Its sad because ASRock have been doing SO GREAT ( like with my OC formula ). but sadly its a hindrance.
> 
> I estimate your cpu voltage might be more up around the 1.38v mark.
> 
> As long as tour temperatures are in check you should be fine with turning up turbo voltage until stable. However I would add a slight amount of offset ( in my case +0.050 for 1.000v Idle and to alleviate some WHEA errors when doing normal stuff as a start. )


Then if the board has a cpu voltage reporting issue how will I know which is the real one and also what would be the limit?1.50?
During the prime tests I didn't get any WHEA errors whatsoever(only got some problems such as windows explorer crashing, programs crashing/not running at 4.6, does that mean I have to increase the offset voltage?), if I'd get any WHEA error's they would show up in prime tests, or?Another question, adding or decrease offset voltage decreases core voltage(vcore) and get less errors?
I would be satisfied with an overclock at 4.6 and comfortable temps, what should my turbo boost voltage, offset voltage and core voltage(vcore) estimates be around like?

EDIT: I am gonna let it like this, with this many vcore reading problems I've been reading not gonna try for going higher, will 4.4 with offset of +0.005v and turbo voltage of +0.004v run fine with the current vcore(since in prime test is always a bit higher)?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Gotcha, lesson learned. Well, after passing a quick 10min run at my current settings w/o the WHEA I got during 8k Test 2, I'm going to set her up to run while I sleep and see the results in the morning.
> 
> Offset (-0.100), Turbo (+0.070)
> Idle: 1.032 at its lowest
> Loaded: 1.280-1.296
> Here goes nothin.


Just for clarity... With a 100mV negative offset your 16x idle vcore is 1.032V by cpuZ??

Also, if you are testing as you posted earlier, 2 min per FFT is too little time to process the full extent of the FFT and as threads become unsynchronized... Well p95 is mixing too many FFT sizes and never really stressing the various cpu components fully. The different FFT sizes use different amounts of cache and ram... And when all cores/threads (=workers) become greatly out of sync, the stress test is flawed. It still applies a good load, but not simultaneous hits to the cpu architechture. Just an FYI.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zotac313*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Your board sadly has a vcore reporting issue that is well known, Its sad because ASRock have been doing SO GREAT ( like with my OC formula ). but sadly its a hindrance.
> 
> I estimate your cpu voltage might be more up around the 1.38v mark.
> 
> As long as tour temperatures are in check you should be fine with turning up turbo voltage until stable. However I would add a slight amount of offset ( in my case +0.050 for 1.000v Idle and to alleviate some WHEA errors when doing normal stuff as a start. )
> 
> 
> 
> Then if the board has a cpu voltage reporting issue how will I know which is the real one and also what would be the limit?1.50?
> During the prime tests I didn't get any WHEA errors whatsoever(only got some problems such as windows explorer crashing, programs crashing/not running at 4.6, does that mean I have to increase the offset voltage?), if I'd get any WHEA error's they would show up in prime tests, or?Another question, adding or decrease offset voltage decreases core voltage(vcore) and get less errors?
> I would be satisfied with an overclock at 4.6 and comfortable temps, what should my turbo boost voltage, offset voltage and core voltage(vcore) estimates be around like?
> 
> EDIT: I am gonna let it like this, with this many vcore reading problems I've been reading not gonna try for going higher, will 4.4 with offset of +0.005v and turbo voltage of +0.004v run fine with the current vcore(since in prime test is always a bit higher)?
Click to expand...

I donmt foresee any issues at a nice modest OC. I have only seen issues with people trying to take the extreme4 closer to 5ghz.

Just watch those temps, and possibly just check your actual vcore with a *Digital Multimeter*.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I donmt foresee any issues at a nice modest OC. I have only seen issues with people trying to take the extreme4 closer to 5ghz.
> 
> Just watch those temps, and possibly just check your actual vcore with a *Digital Multimeter*.


Can you name some issues people have been reporting because I have the extreme 4 as well. I was able to get 4.7 with 1.304 max and llc 3 with max temp of 80c on hyper 212 cooler. I have the haf 932 with a bunch of CM sickle flow fans . My lowest vcore load voltage at that clock is 1.264.

I would like to find out how to view VRM temps.


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just for clarity... With a 100mV negative offset your 16x idle vcore is 1.032V by cpuZ??
> 
> Also, if you are testing as you posted earlier, 2 min per FFT is too little time to process the full extent of the FFT and as threads become unsynchronized... Well p95 is mixing too many FFT sizes and never really stressing the various cpu components fully. The different FFT sizes use different amounts of cache and ram... And when all cores/threads (=workers) become greatly out of sync, the stress test is flawed. It still applies a good load, but not simultaneous hits to the cpu architechture. Just an FYI.


Yeah, my stock idle vcore was around 1.124-1.132v so after dropping my idle vcore and compensating with a higher turbo, I keep the necessary full load vcore while still being stable at idle voltages.

I definitely noticed the cores getting severely out of sync. I woke up to 1 core failing and 1 WHEA voltage error. So before I took off for work I bumped up the offset and started up the custom blend with the recommended 5min intervals this time. So hopefully I come home to some good news.

Also, any way I can remotely monitor my OC info like HWM Pro but without a subscription?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Yeah, my stock idle vcore was around 1.124-1.132v so after dropping my idle vcore and compensating with a higher turbo, I keep the necessary full load vcore while still being stable at idle voltages.
> 
> I definitely noticed the cores getting severely out of sync. I woke up to 1 core failing and 1 WHEA voltage error. So before I took off for work I bumped up the offset and started up the custom blend with the recommended 5min intervals this time. So hopefully I come home to some good news.
> 
> Also, any way I can remotely monitor my OC info like HWM Pro but without a subscription?


Yes, with TeamViewer and a laptop + internet connection. Possible with citrix on a pad or phone... But a bit more complicated. You would think asrock would address this z77 E4 and E6 voltage reporting issue asap.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Can you name some issues people have been reporting because I have the extreme 4 as well. I was able to get 4.7 with 1.304 max and llc 3 with max temp of 80c on hyper 212 cooler. I have the haf 932 with a bunch of CM sickle flow fans . My lowest vcore load voltage at that clock is 1.264.
> 
> I would like to find out how to view VRM temps.


Go over to sinhardware.com and watch his video about this voltage issue... Which you do not seem to suffer from! What CPu?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Gotcha, lesson learned. Well, after passing a quick 10min run at my current settings w/o the WHEA I got during 8k Test 2, I'm going to set her up to run while I sleep and see the results in the morning.
> 
> Offset (-0.100), Turbo (+0.070)
> 
> Idle: 1.032 at its lowest
> Loaded: 1.280-1.296
> 
> Here goes nothin.


Looking good







Like JPMboy said do 5 minute tests instead of 2min.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Yeah, my stock idle vcore was around 1.124-1.132v so after dropping my idle vcore and compensating with a higher turbo, I keep the necessary full load vcore while still being stable at idle voltages.
> 
> I definitely noticed the cores getting severely out of sync. I woke up to 1 core failing and 1 WHEA voltage error. So before I took off for work I bumped up the offset and started up the custom blend with the recommended 5min intervals this time. So hopefully I come home to some good news.
> 
> Also, any way I can remotely monitor my OC info like HWM Pro but without a subscription?


When P95 fails or a worker stops, increase turbo instead of offset because if you increase offset you will increase your idle vcore. If your leaving your idle at 1.032v then you shouldnt have to touch offset anymore only turbo


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Go over to sinhardware.com and watch his video about this voltage issue... Which you do not seem to suffer from! What CPu?


3570k and thats with llc3 though. I don't use it. I stay at 4.5.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> 3570k and thats with llc3 though. I don't use it. I stay at 4.5.


The bios reports the vcore, the chip has the vid table. He has a table for the E4 and E6 at several LLC settings. But if your good... Cool.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Can you name some issues people have been reporting because I have the extreme 4 as well. I was able to get 4.7 with 1.304 max and llc 3 with max temp of 80c on hyper 212 cooler. I have the haf 932 with a bunch of CM sickle flow fans . My lowest vcore load voltage at that clock is 1.264.
> 
> I would like to find out how to view VRM temps.


Here. look at this chart I put together showing the correlation between LLC and unreported voltage. It might be a little hard to read, but I am old school and keep my notes on a pad of paper. The most variation I got that day was .056 with LLC1, however, the higher the voltage the higher the unreported value. This has been cross confirmed by a couple other members here with DMMs.


----------



## SilentAD

Woooooooow, after watching Sin's video on VRM (true/doubler in particular) video (pt 2), reading through his VRM list, and researching Newegg, it's definitely narrowed down to Gigabyte MB's.

Now, because I really like the fact the UD3H still has a PS2 connection (for keyboard) I'm severely leaning towards it. The trade off, it doesn't have nearly as many on board USB3.0 connections as the UD5H . . . The choices


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Woooooooow, after watching Sin's video on VRM (true/doubler in particular) video (pt 2), reading through his VRM list, and researching Newegg, it's definitely narrowed down to Gigabyte MB's.
> 
> Now, because I really like the fact the UD3H still has a PS2 connection (for keyboard) I'm severely leaning towards it. The trade off, it doesn't have nearly as many on board USB3.0 connections as the UD5H . . . The choices


Udh5 is a very good board. Are you loking to build a new rig , or just get a new 1155? For a new rig, i'd wait a few months for Haswell and see if they are any good.


----------



## ryboto

Is there a list somewhere with 5ghz 3570k OC's and the vcores required to get there?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Is there a list somewhere with 5ghz 3570k OC's and the vcores required to get there?


You know that list would range from 1.25v to 2v right?


----------



## Jpmboy

True!


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> You know that list would range from 1.25v to 2v right?


I'm just curious to see the average. I booted 5ghz at 1.35v, but I'm going to have to delid to actually attempt a stable OC.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> I'm just curious to see the average. I booted 5ghz at 1.35v, but I'm going to have to delid to actually attempt a stable OC.


You will most likely need another 10th of a volt from bootable to 12 hour+ prime stable. So figure between 1.45 and 1.5v


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You will most likely need another 10th of a volt from bootable to 12 hour+ prime stable. So figure between 1.45 and 1.5v


I honestly don't know the lowest voltage it's bootable at. I would be surprised to need 1.5v, sounds like the high end of the spectrum. The chip does 4.5ghz with 1.18v.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> I honestly don't know the lowest voltage it's bootable at. I would be surprised to need 1.5v, sounds like the high end of the spectrum. The chip does 4.5ghz with 1.18v.


there is a looooong way between 4.5 and 5.0. For my chip there is a .38V and 35C difference.

Also, booting 5.0 is allot easier than stabilizing 5.0. I can validate 5.0 with 1.288, but I need 1.4 to run prime through the 8kk. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2729741


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> there is a looooong way between 4.5 and 5.0. For my chip there is a .38V and 35C difference.


Well, based on my results, more than a handful of members in the delid thread said I should give it a whack.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Well, based on my results, more than a handful of members in the delid thread said I should give it a whack.


No doubt! You have a chip that will boot 5.0 at low VCore. I cant get mine fully stable because I am not willing to let it sit and spin at 90+C for more than 30 minutes, and I have delidded. But if you have better cooling than mine(crappy 92mm zalman) I think you can do it, and problaby at less than 1.5V!

Edit to add:Just dont forget that you are on an ASRock board, a DMM is essential to make sure your in safe voltage range. I can garuntee if you are using offset and LLC then you are not looking at the true voltage as reported in software.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Edit to add:Just dont forget that you are on an ASRock board, a DMM is essential to make sure your in safe voltage range. I can garuntee if you are using offset and LLC then you are not looking at the true voltage as reported in software.


So you think this is also true on the Z77e-ITX? What of fixed voltage, does that report the correct value?


----------



## SilentAD

I've been wondering how using "Fixed" instead of "Offset" works when at Idle, what sort of difference are we looking at when the CPU is under almost no load but getting a constant 1.35-1.4 for when it does hit 100% load . . . I'll do some research once I get home, but I was just curious if anyone can point me in the right direction before I get home.

Also, I'll be switching over to a ud5h board I got my hands on and tossing my buddy my ex4 since he isn't interesting oc'ing at all.


----------



## ryboto

When I set a fixed voltage to test my 5ghz boot, as soon as I booted, I launched CPU-Z. I watched the vcore at idle, and during a SuperPi run, and it only fluctuated ~0.005v, if that. Was within 0.005v of what I set in the BIOS. Granted, Pi isn't much load...


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> I've been wondering how using "Fixed" instead of "Offset" works when at Idle, what sort of difference are we looking at when the CPU is under almost no load but getting a constant 1.35-1.4 for when it does hit 100% load . . . I'll do some research once I get home, but I was just curious if anyone can point me in the right direction before I get home.
> 
> Also, I'll be switching over to a ud5h board I got my hands on and tossing my buddy my ex4 since he isn't interesting oc'ing at all.


When you use fixed voltage your cpu will be at full speed (4.5, 4.6 etc) and the set voltage in bios all the time.Your voltage will not decrease at idle like it does when using offset. There is not much reason to use fixed voltage anymore, not w/ these new cpu's


----------



## TitanMan007

What would you say is the most important factor related to OCing the IB chips?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> So you think this is also true on the Z77e-ITX? What of fixed voltage, does that report the correct value?


From what I have read, it affects all motherboards, its all about the Voltage algorythm. Most manufacturers use a more conservative algorythm than ASRock, but they all cheat some. A DMM is a cheap investment, and I would be interested to see your results on that board. I tihnk the ext4 and 6 get a bad rep because they are more common and were the boards tested over at sinhardware, but I believe all ASRock boards are affected.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> From what I have read, it affects all motherboards, its all about the Voltage algorythm. Most manufacturers use a more conservative algorythm than ASRock, but they all cheat some. A DMM is a cheap investment, and I would be interested to see your results on that board. I tihnk the ext4 and 6 get a bad rep because they are more common and were the boards tested over at sinhardware, but I believe all ASRock boards are affected.


It seems people don't agree with you. Personally, I wont be removing my board to test this. I have a multimeter, but I am not going to go through the hassle given the amount of time it takes to assemble the system.

Also, a member of the Z77e-itx club put his 3570k in an MSI board, and he reported this-
Quote:


> On the asrock I was running offset and getting cpu-z reported 1.208v on my 3570k, and on the msi (which lacks offset) I have a set voltage of 1.208v reported on cpu-z.


----------



## SilentAD

I can speak from personal experience now, from when I ran a few stability tests last night. cpuz reported 1.288vcore under load, but the DMM reported 1.314 or 1.324, I forget, but it was almost identical to sin's video on his ex6? I believe.

So I wont be going any further until I delid using CLP tim and using the ud5h board, first thing I'll be doing after those changes, is starting from scratch. 35x trying to find the lowest bootable idle vcore and THEN start overclocking. All the while, during the first few tests, compare GB's reported voltages to actual DMM voltages.

I guess before I delid and change the TIM, I'll do a few tests on the GB mobo to get some "before" shots to compliment the "after" shots.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitanMan007*
> 
> What would you say is the most important factor related to OCing the IB chips?


Control of temperature.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> It seems people don't agree with you. Personally, I wont be removing my board to test this. I have a multimeter, but I am not going to go through the hassle given the amount of time it takes to assemble the system.
> 
> Also, a member of the Z77e-itx club put his 3570k in an MSI board, and he reported this-


I don't have to take my motherboard out, there is access to the back of the motherboard by removing the side panel (two thumb screws) Also, he did not see a variation when he used fixed mode, and neither do I. Fixed reports just fine, but fixed mode is mostly obsolete on most modern processors. Just because the two different machines report the same voltage does not mean that he was not getting extra on the ASRock using offset. His results are useless without a DMM to verify. Its offset and LLC that give unreported voltage. Its your board and your chip...do whatever you want to it. Good luck!


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I don't have to take my motherboard out, there is access to the back of the motherboard by removing the side panel (two thumb screws) Also, he did not see a variation when he used fixed mode, and neither do I. Fixed reports just fine, but fixed mode is mostly obsolete on most modern processors. Just because the two different machines report the same voltage does not mean that he was not getting extra on the ASRock using offset. His results are useless without a DMM to verify. Its offset and LLC that give unreported voltage. Its your board and your chip...do whatever you want to it. Good luck!


Read his quote again. On the ASRock, he used offset, then he had to use fixed mode on the MSI. The voltage reported by CPU-Z, in both cases, was exactly what he expected, and exactly the same.

As for removing my board, that's what _I_ would have to do. Which is why I wont be doing it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Read his quote again. On the ASRock, he used offset, then he had to use fixed mode on the MSI. The voltage reported by CPU-Z, in both cases, was exactly what he expected, and exactly the same.
> 
> As for removing my board, that's what _I_ would have to do. Which is why I wont be doing it.


Read it again, you are missing that its not what is reported in cpuz that is the issue, but what is reported by a DMM. CPU-Z is not reliable for offset and LLC overclocking, and on an ASRock it is particularly unreliable. Unless he reports a DMM and CPUZ reading the same on the ASRock, his results prove absolutely nothing about true voltage.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Read it again, you are missing that its not what is reported in cpuz that is the issue, but what is reported by a DMM. CPU-Z is not reliable for offset and LLC overclocking, and on an ASRock it is particularly unreliable. Unless he reports a DMM and CPUZ reading the same on the ASRock, his results prove absolutely nothing about true voltage.


Exactly its not a good comparison.









Ryboto if you dont want to listen to anyone in this thread then why even post?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Exactly its not a good comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryboto if you dont want to listen to anyone in this thread then why even post?


So, actually isn't this a sort of self regulating issue for the "casual" overclocker? Sure it is good to know the absolute value for voltage being applied, and if you intend to push your chip to or beyond, or near it's safe operation design limits, then a DMM number is valuable, but not definitive in any way, except for epeen i guess. Your ability to control the heat generated in the limiting event, and an overvolted chip will show it.

Knowing that asrock has a flawed bios (vcore and LLC) on the z77 E4 and E6 is more important... Anybody shoot their Tcase with an IR thermometer?: How do you know the temp is "correct"?


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Read it again, you are missing that its not what is reported in cpuz that is the issue, but what is reported by a DMM. CPU-Z is not reliable for offset and LLC overclocking, and on an ASRock it is particularly unreliable. Unless he reports a DMM and CPUZ reading the same on the ASRock, his results prove absolutely nothing about true voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Exactly its not a good comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryboto if you dont want to listen to anyone in this thread then why even post?


Neither of you have evidence that this is happening on the specific board I'm talking about. And then we have a user, with my board, my cpu, tried applying the same vcore on my board and on another using a fixed voltage, and got the SAME vcore being reported under load.

Lucky, aside from inedenimadam(who I'm listening to) who else have I not listened to?

If there's no evidence to say my board exhibits the same behavior as the one you've tested, and I have evidence from another user that says it may not, I'm going to lean toward the glass is half full.

edit- also depends on whether or not he OC'd the MSI board systematically, or just jumped to 1.208v. For my system, I'm in an mITX case, with a cpu cooler that has no chance of matching tower coolers. I have P95 tested 4.7ghz with 1.26v, and saw temps in the mid 80's. Wouldn't you think I'd see much higher temps if my real vcore was over 1.3v?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> I honestly don't know the lowest voltage it's bootable at. I would be surprised to need 1.5v, sounds like the high end of the spectrum. The chip does 4.5ghz with 1.18v.


so does mine. 1.115v 24 hour prime stable at 4.5.. I need 1.5v for 5ghz


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Neither of you have evidence that this is happening on the specific board I'm talking about. And then we have a user, with my board, my cpu, tried applying the same vcore on my board and on another using a fixed voltage, and got the SAME vcore being reported under load.
> 
> Lucky, aside from inedenimadam(who I'm listening to) who else have I not listened to?
> 
> If there's no evidence to say my board exhibits the same behavior as the one you've tested, and I have evidence from another user that says it may not, I'm going to lean toward the glass is half full.


Well everyone in here seems to be wrong because it conflicts w/ the information given from the delidded club. Since your planning on pushing your chip to 5.0 and since inedenimadam has been doing some test on the inaccuracy of the voltage being feed to the CPU vs whats displayed in windows then i would say this might be something to look into.

If your just doing a mild OC then its probably not as big of a deal but if your pushing your chip hard then it might be a good safety precaution to know exactly how much voltage your throwing at it so damage doesnt occur.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Neither of you have evidence that this is happening on the specific board I'm talking about. And then we have a user, with my board, my cpu, tried applying the same vcore on my board and on another using a fixed voltage, and got the SAME vcore being reported under load.
> 
> Lucky, aside from inedenimadam(who I'm listening to) who else have I not listened to?
> 
> If there's no evidence to say my board exhibits the same behavior as the one you've tested, and I have evidence from another user that says it may not, I'm going to lean toward the glass is half full.


I DO NOT know 100% for sure that it affects all ASRock boards. There is no epeen for me in being right. I am just looking out for my fellow ASRock overclocker. However, if I am right, and you are pushing 5.0+ clocks, you need to know if it is an issue on your board or not. Switching boards to a non ASRock and checking CPUZ does not cut it. The VID for that chip is being read on both boards as the same, but that does not mean that they are both recieving the same. I would ask you or any of your buddies over there at the itx owners club to prove me wrong with a DMM. I believe it more than prudent to assume it is all ASRock boards until disproven at high clocks with a DMM. Please, get your crew to test, I would love to see if my board is an anomoly, or if ASRock screwed the pooch across the whole playing field. Again, I am not afraid to be proven wrong, but the cross platform cpu-z is just not a legitamate result without a DMM.

Edited to remove double quote.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I DO NOT know 100% for sure that it affects all ASRock boards. There is no epeen for me in being right. I am just looking out for my fellow ASRock overclocker. However, if I am right, and you are pushing 5.0+ clocks, you need to know if it is an issue on your board or not. Switching boards to a non ASRock and checking CPUZ does not cut it. The VID for that chip is being read on both boards as the same, but that does not mean that they are both recieving the same. I would ask you or any of your buddies over there at the itx owners club to prove me wrong with a DMM. I believe it more than prudent to assume it is all ASRock boards until disproven at high clocks with a DMM. Please, get your crew to test, I would love to see if my board is an anomoly, or if ASRock screwed the pooch across the whole playing field. Again, I am not afraid to be proven wrong, but the cross platform cpu-z is just not a legitamate result without a DMM.
> 
> Edited to remove double quote.


CPU-Z doesn't read VID. IF he OC'd on the ASRock, and found 1.208 was stable, but in reality it's supplying more, and then goes and tries 1.208v on the MSI, and it's 100% stable, showing the SAME vcore under load, that implies the ASRock is supplying the same vcore as the MSI. Think about it.


----------



## Derko1

Hello! I remember jp mentioning that ASrock has an APP to control the fans of the system,,,? I can't find the post, can someone or JP, tell me what the app is?

Thanks!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> CPU-Z doesn't read VID. IF he OC'd on the ASRock, and found 1.208 was stable, but in reality it's supplying more, and then goes and tries 1.208v on the MSI, and it's 100% stable, showing the SAME vcore under load, that implies the ASRock is supplying the same vcore as the MSI. Think about it.


Ugh...DMM or it didnt happen.


----------



## HPE1000

Thought I would head over here, inedenimadam what is your problem?

If the LOWEST STABLE vcore on both boards is THE SAME and the temperatures are THE SAME how are the voltages different? Please TELL ME THIS...

I know what you are trying to get at, BUT in every case I have found about this the EXTRA VOLTAGE not being shown is letting people overclock their cpus and look like they have lower voltage, example being people with fatalities running 4.5ghz at 1.08-1.13v while it should be running in the 1.2v range. AND another thing I have done A LOT of research about is that yes, even if the voltages are SHOWING the same your temperatures are going to be different, mine are the SAME.

Get it through your head or get over it.

This is not an asrock fanboy thing either like everyone wants to resort to saying whenever someone talks about this and owns an asrock, to be completely honest I am furious at asrock at the moment, anyone who follows my posts knows this. Not because of some voltage issue, it's unrelated. I am using the msi board now, and I do not plan on switching back to the asrock either, so please call me an asrock "fanboy"

Like I said, the people who have put a ton of time into showing the affected boards, they were showing how the temperatures on the cpu were higher on the asrock board, as they should if the voltages are higher than being reported, but they are the same for me on either board.

You have lost any respect I would ever possibly give you as a result of your irrational hatred and immaturity.


----------



## HPE1000

I have noticed the asrock owners who want to say all boards are affected are the same ones with the boards that have been shown that they are messed up, because they want to feel like everyone else is affected because they are upset over it.

Send me a voltage meter and I will run all the tests you want....


----------



## HPE1000

Circle where I would need to read the voltages...




uploaded at 12mp, you should have no problems finding the readout points...


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Circle where I would need to read the voltages...
> 
> uploaded at 12mp, you should have no problems finding the readout points...


The ASRock email replies in the other thread about this issue said to measure VT1, which looks like it's below the left push pin of the VRM heatsink. I'd circle it in paint, but I'm being rushed out to walk the dogs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Hello! I remember jp mentioning that ASrock has an APP to control the fans of the system,,,? I can't find the post, can someone or JP, tell me what the app is?
> 
> Thanks!


Asrock extreme tuning (ATXU)... but you shouldn't use the OCing capabilities

Untitled.png 650k .png file


----------



## HPE1000

Why not? I did to get 5.1ghz as opposed to the 4.8ghz I could get setting in the bios and booting.... It's amazing for benching runs.

Felt pretty l33t booting at a high overclock, then overclocking more in windows to round it off.


----------



## Jpmboy

Geeze - HPE, did you spray that board with liquid electrical tape? or daaum, that looks nasty!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Geeze - HPE, did you spray that board with liquid electrical tape? or daaum, that looks nasty!


That is flux...


----------



## Jpmboy

why?


----------



## HPE1000

What do you mean why?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What do you mean why?


the flux coat

and as for AXTU... it's just too easy


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thought I would head over here, inedenimadam what is your problem?
> 
> If the LOWEST STABLE vcore on both boards is THE SAME and the temperatures are THE SAME how are the voltages different? Please TELL ME THIS...
> 
> I know what you are trying to get at, BUT in every case I have found about this the EXTRA VOLTAGE not being shown is letting people overclock their cpus and look like they have lower voltage, example being people with fatalities running 4.5ghz at 1.08-1.13v while it should be running in the 1.2v range. AND another thing I have done A LOT of research about is that yes, even if the voltages are SHOWING the same your temperatures are going to be different, mine are the SAME.
> 
> Get it through your head or get over it.
> 
> This is not an asrock fanboy thing either like everyone wants to resort to saying whenever someone talks about this and owns an asrock, to be completely honest I am furious at asrock at the moment, anyone who follows my posts knows this. Not because of some voltage issue, it's unrelated. I am using the msi board now, and I do not plan on switching back to the asrock either, so please call me an asrock "fanboy"
> 
> Like I said, the people who have put a ton of time into showing the affected boards, they were showing how the temperatures on the cpu were higher on the asrock board, as they should if the voltages are higher than being reported, but they are the same for me on either board.
> 
> You have lost any respect I would ever possibly give you as a result of your irrational hatred and immaturity.


Ok, well, it was just a suggestion to get a DMM if he was going to be going over 5.0 on an ASRock, as you have only shown it in one test at a low clock and at low voltage, and havent even mentioned your LLC, Look at this:


LLC4 all the way up to and including 1.200 volts reports right for offset mode, which is very sililar to where your "test on a differrent board"was measured. But then look a little further down the page and see what a differnce LLC and higher voltage do to the margin of error. I am not saying that your board without a doubt has this issue, I am saying that your "swap board test" is inconclusive because it was testet at a point in the voltage curve that the board is still going to be accutate. Your friend here is pushing high volts to obtain high clocks, with no proof yea/nay that the board does not suffer from misrepresented voltage in CPU-Z.

There is also no need to get upset, I honestly do have the best intrest of my fellow ASRock owners in mind, you wont find me trash talk the name here, I dont believe that you or any of the rest of the people I have had the pleasure of discussing this issue with qualify as "fanboys", nobody is getting ASRock tattos or naming babbies after the brand. The ext4 and ext6 are 100% confirmed overvolting at high clocks and LLC3--1. Your board as far as I know, has not been tested with a DMM at high volts and high clocks. DMM it at offset 1.350V-1.400V and LLC3-1 and then I will accept the results of your testing. Switching boards and running fixed low volts DOES NOT TAKE THE PLACE OF A DMM in high voltage offset overclocking. Dont piss on my foot and expect me to believe its raining.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Asrock extreme tuning (ATXU)... but you shouldn't use the OCing capabilities
> 
> Untitled.png 650k .png file


I just set the fans to automatically in the BIOS and since it's all under water, it stays all pretty cool except when I start peaking 70C. Then they'll spin up a bit, otherwise they are at the lowest possible the whole time.









Got rid of Speedfan... it was causing my system to lock up when it would start up and sometimes I had to restart because it would never load the driver for it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I just set the fans to automatically in the BIOS and since it's all under water, it stays all pretty cool except when I start peaking 70C. Then they'll spin up a bit, otherwise they are at the lowest possible the whole time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got rid of Speedfan... it was causing my system to lock up when it would start up and sometimes I had to restart because it would never load the driver for it.


oh, yeah - I've avoided speedfan since it reset bios on my 775 system years ago. ATXU will let you adj fan speed on the fly.


----------



## HPE1000

You want to know why it's a lose lost situation if I would even go at this?

1. If I bought a multimeter that wasn't the highest end one out there I would forever be told that it the meter itself is not accurate enough.
2. I do not have the time to tear apart my computer and test over and over and over to make sure all the results are validated.
3. I will end up getting flamed either way from any side being told I did something wrong even if I didn't

And finally it should not be my responsibility to prove that it isn't. The responsibility should fall in the hands of the person who is making the claims. Not the other way around, otherwise I could just say something crazy and then say its not my responsibly to prove I am wrong.

although I assume those are your notes, I honestly cannot read them very well








If the problem only starts occurring above 1.4v I would lean towards saying it's a non-issue for most people, and I wouldn't suggest running that through a chip 24/7 in the first place.


----------



## HPE1000

AXTU also lets you run ramdisks which is pretty neat, although I cannot find a real use for them


----------



## HPE1000

That was a case of TLDR, wish you could get your hands on the itx board to settle it once and for all.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> and as for AXTU... it's just too easy


X2 bios is the way to go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh, yeah - I've avoided speedfan since it reset bios on my 775 system years ago. ATXU will let you adj fan speed on the fly.


Same, I used it on some older systems but never really liked it.


----------



## HPE1000

I feel like speedfan is dying fast as most motherboard manufacturers include in depth fan adjusting software or bios setting with fan curves and everything.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You want to know why it's a lose lost situation if I would even go at this?
> 
> 1. If I bought a multimeter that wasn't the highest end one out there I would forever be told that it the meter itself is not accurate enough.
> 2. I do not have the time to tear apart my computer and test over and over and over to make sure all the results are validated.
> 3. I will end up getting flamed either way from any side being told I did something wrong even if I didn't
> 
> And finally it should not be my responsibility to prove that it isn't. The responsibility should fall in the hands of the person who is making the claims. Not the other way around, otherwise I could just say something crazy and then say its not my responsibly to prove I am wrong.


I have no intentions of flamming, AT ALL. Most DMMs have a resolution of .001V or 1mV, even if it has a .010V or 10mV resolution it would still tell us some pretty usefull information. We are looking for a margin or error in the .050-.100 range, so unless you really did buy a crapper DMM it should be fine..Mine was like 20 bucks at home depot a couple weeks ago, it was the cheapest digital one they had and even it has a 1mV resolution. I am not asking for you to pull it out and put it back in a bunch of times...Just once...somewhere in the high to very high voltage (1.35-1.4) range with LLC3, 2, or 1 for a few minutes to get a single read out. Then we can put the issue to rest and either add your board to the known ones with issues or scratch it off the list, and move onto another ASRock board for testing. Unfortunatley I do not know your board well enough to determine the readout points, mine were pretty easy to find with all the documentation on the ext4 on the net, your board is a little harder to track down, and I am not qualified to guess just by looking at the picture. I hope you do test, because you would do all of your guys over at the owners club a great service, and I certainly would commend you for your efforts. Until this issue has been resolved, I cannot change the advice I give to people trying to obtain high clocks on an ASRock boards with offset. I will continue to warn about software misreporting voltages, and continue to suggest a DMM.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> CPU-Z doesn't read VID. IF he OC'd on the ASRock, and found 1.208 was stable, but in reality it's supplying more, and then goes and tries 1.208v on the MSI, and it's 100% stable, showing the SAME vcore under load, that implies the ASRock is supplying the same vcore as the MSI. Think about it.


This is what I found on my extreme6. I put my excel sheet into paint otherwise the boxes get distorted. But I posted this a few months ago now I feel. You may not have a problem I think if you can match your vcore on a good board you are fine. Good to hear someones asrock board might work correctly.


----------



## HPE1000

Kind of OT but has anyone here had to deal with asrock rma?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have no intentions of flamming, AT ALL. Most DMMs have a resolution of .001V or 1mV, even if it has a .010V or 10mV resolution it would still tell us some pretty usefull information. We are looking for a margin or error in the .050-.100 range, so unless you really did buy a crapper DMM it should be fine..Mine was like 20 bucks at home depot a couple weeks ago, it was the cheapest digital one they had and even it has a 1mV resolution. I am not asking for you to pull it out and put it back in a bunch of times...Just once...somewhere in the high to very high voltage (1.35-1.4) range with LLC3, 2, or 1 for a few minutes to get a single read out. Then we can put the issue to rest and either add your board to the known ones with issues or scratch it off the list, and move onto another ASRock board for testing. Unfortunatley I do not know your board well enough to determine the readout points, mine were pretty easy to find with all the documentation on the ext4 on the net, your board is a little harder to track down, and I am not qualified to guess just by looking at the picture. I hope you do test, because you would do all of your guys over at the owners club a great service, and I certainly would commend you for your efforts. Until this issue has been resolved, I cannot change the advice I give to people trying to obtain high clocks on an ASRock boards with offset. I will continue to warn about software misreporting voltages, and continue to suggest a DMM
> 
> 
> .


I cannot guarantee I will be able to do it anytime soon or at all, but I might ask some of the club members if they have a DMM because they would be able to do it in a more timely fashion. I am stuck in a standoff with asrock over a second rma on the motherboard


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> This is what I found on my extreme6. I put my excel sheet into paint otherwise the boxes get distorted. But I posted this a few months ago now I feel. You may not have a problem I think if you can match your vcore on a good board you are fine. Good to hear someones asrock board might work correctly.


Do you recall what LLC that was tested at? I have found LLC to also have a huge impact on the reporting. I even managed to find CPU-Z to report OVER what the DMM reads by using LLC5 up to about 1.200. the overvoltage seems to scale up with increased offset/turbo and where ever you jump in on the LLC determines how far up (or down) it will scale.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I cannot guarantee I will be able to do it anytime soon or at all, but I might ask some of the club members if they have a DMM because they would be able to do it in a more timely fashion. I am stuck in a standoff with asrock over a second rma on the motherboard


That would be cool, ask around maybe one of the guys can save you the time. I have also put in a request with the ASUS guys a couple days ago, but nobody seems to be as interested in this phenomena as I am.

Edit to add:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am stuck in a standoff with asrock over a second rma on the motherboard


Good luck with that RMA! I hate dealing with that crap.


----------



## error311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> This is what I found on my extreme6. I put my excel sheet into paint otherwise the boxes get distorted. But I posted this a few months ago now I feel. You may not have a problem I think if you can match your vcore on a good board you are fine. Good to hear someones asrock board might work correctly.


How are you testing bios voltage ? Do you just disable speedstep ? When I do that it shows 1.256-1.280vcore in bios and HW monitor shows 1.336 down to 1.000 vcore.

I use an offset of -.50 and turbo +.98, also use LLC 3.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error311*
> 
> How are you testing bios voltage ? Do you just disable speedstep ? When I do that it shows 1.256-1.280vcore in bios and HW monitor shows 1.336 down to 1.000 vcore.
> 
> I use an offset of -.50 and turbo +.98, also use LLC 3.


Here is where I originally posted it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1333812/asrock-z77-extreme4-z77-extreme6-review/20

post #24

It is LLC#2 used throughout

The voltage was manually set in Bios (except for the last row which happens to be my 4.9 daily overclock on offset). Then CPU-z was opened and compared to the DMM reading. This was done with P95 running small fft's. The point was to increase the bios setting in steps of 0.05 from 1.1 to 1.5 and measure with a DMM.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I feel like speedfan is dying fast as most motherboard manufacturers include in depth fan adjusting software or bios setting with fan curves and everything.


I'm using the motherboard's right now, but it is no where near as comprehensive as SpeedFan. My issues I think have to do a lot with Win8 not allowing it to start automatically at start up. For some reason in Win7 it took like 4 secs after starting to be fully on, in Win8 it's super delayed, like 2-3 minutes.

So I think that's what was causing my issues.... but yea... you can set temp averages per sets of cores or GPU 1 or 2 temps to speed up fans only near the GPU... I think it's super useful, but it needs to get an update for newer OS's.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cool story bro


----------



## chronicfx

I think I lost 10 rep overnight and my flame is gone







Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I think I lost 10 rep overnight and my flame is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?


not to me, looks like i still have them..
maybe use the "contact us", and ask there whats up with it?
http://www.overclock.net/feedback


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I think I lost 10 rep overnight and my flame is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?


Huh? Strange... Must be China!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Huh? Strange... Must be China!


I blame george. Hes the guy in our lab with 15 years experience who still screws up every analysis like he just stepped out of college.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I blame george. Hes the guy in our lab with 15 years experience who still screws up every analysis like he just stepped out of college.




Hey george, FX lost his flame... No not that flame!

(For some reason, cant give reps from an iPad, or my iPad.)


----------



## HPE1000

That is ODD


----------



## chronicfx

I got my pm back. Apparently i have recieved about 10 rep through humorous posts. When they see these they take them back if they don't feel it was helpful to the OP. Didn't expect that but it seems fair enough.


----------



## Gerbacio

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i7-4770k-haswell-performance,3461.html

what do you guys think???

Personally im happy @4.8 24/7

the real change would be if they are not using cheap Thermal solutions on the die or if they go Soldered again!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i7-4770k-haswell-performance,3461.html
> what do you guys think???
> Personally im happy @4.8 24/7
> the real change would be if they are not using cheap Thermal solutions on the die or if they go Soldered again!


Yeah... No great leap, but 5-10% over 3770k. If ivy-e is a 2011 socket, i may just pick up a board now. It would be very sad if they Fd-up the heat management on K series again... Maybe it was george?









Started collecting stuff for a next build..


----------



## Qlix

sooooo i just sold my non-k 3570 for $200. Picking up a 3770k for 229 from best buy (who price matched Micro Center's online price







). profit? I think soooo









gotta love parents who are desperate to please their kids by paying ridiculous prices for used merchandise


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> sooooo i just sold my non-k 3570 for $200. Picking up a 3770k for 229 from best buy (who price matched Micro Center's online price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). profit? I think soooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love parents who are desperate to please their kids by paying ridiculous prices for used merchandise


Haha, I sold an old classmate my 2500K and Extreme3 Gen3 for $275...

That paid for my 3770K which I got at microcenter.

I Thought I made out good... but you... you took my cake.


----------



## Qlix

Funny part is I only asked for 150. Told the guy it was still in my system. He says hey I gotta make this kid happy before he freaks out in me so ill give you 200 right now if you leave it in and show me its working! I'm like yes please!


----------



## Qlix

Double post


----------



## HPE1000

WOW lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i7-4770k-haswell-performance,3461.html
> 
> what do you guys think???
> 
> Personally im happy @4.8 24/7
> 
> the real change would be if they are not using cheap Thermal solutions on the die or if they go Soldered again!


You got a decent chip this time, and the jury is not out on Haswell. Hold onto your pants and enjoy the 4.8.


----------



## Drak0

I still got a freeze with offset +0.030v, at +0.050v it seems i can keep it over 0.900vcore in idle.

how do i get screenshots in the asrock uefi bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> I still got a freeze with offset +0.030v, at +0.050v it seems i can keep it over 0.900vcore in idle.
> 
> how do i get screenshots in the asrock uefi bios?


Format a usb key fat 32, post with it in, hit F12 on each screen, scroll where needed.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> I still got a freeze with offset +0.030v, at +0.050v it seems i can keep it over 0.900vcore in idle.
> 
> how do i get screenshots in the asrock uefi bios?


F12 with a USB flash drive in

Edit: that's what I get for not refreshing


----------



## pinoy21

First i would like to thank for this guide it is very helpful to the one like me who is new in overclocking. I just follow the guide all the way down to the last step and i come up with 4.5Ghz .with Vcore =1.288v to 1.296v on full load ,Offset to +0.005v, Turbo Boost to +0.008v. I run the prime for about an hour without errors. Unfortunately i cant go higher than that when i try x46 it start the computer but when in normal operation it hangs up and gives error on windows 8 pro 64bit


----------



## Lucky 23

You can go higher but your going to need more vcore


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pinoy21*
> 
> First i would like to thank for this guide it is very helpful to the one like me who is new in overclocking. I just follow the guide all the way down to the last step and i come up with 4.5Ghz .with Vcore =1.288v to 1.296v on full load ,Offset to +0.005v, Turbo Boost to +0.008v. I run the prime for about an hour without errors. Unfortunately i cant go higher than that when i try x46 it start the computer but when in normal operation it hangs up and gives error on windows 8 pro 64bit


Nice job! As lucky suggested, you will need more vcore for 46x. Go back into bios, save your good 45 to a bios slot. Increase multi to 46, increase turbo stepwise until windows is a clean boot, then start p95 testing again. Continue to increase turbo (or offset to 10mV as a base then more turbo) until p95 is stable for 1h or more.

Also, search this forum for "wheaville" and follow instructions there to set up a whea notification.


----------



## pinoy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice job! As lucky suggested, you will need more vcore for 46x. Go back into bios, save your good 45 to a bios slot. Increase multi to 46, increase turbo stepwise until windows is a clean boot, then start p95 testing again. Continue to increase turbo (or offset to 10mV as a base then more turbo) until p95 is stable for 1h or more.
> 
> Also, search this forum for "wheaville" and follow instructions there to set up a whea notification.


Ah ok thanks i will try your suggestion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You can go higher but your going to need more vcore


did you end up @46?


----------



## inedenimadam

windows is such a mess...going to have to reinstall. also might be a memory issue...so hard to diagnose when it passes memtest.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you end up @46?


Yea, I got 4.6 w/ a -0.010 offset and a +0.078 turbo, i let it run for 8 hours on custom blend. Definitely need to get a better cooler though mine was showing its limits


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea, I got 4.6 w/ a -0.010 offset and a +0.078 turbo, i let it run for 8 hours on custom blend. Definitely need to get a better cooler though mine was showing its limits


nice offset/turbo. that's a very good chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> windows is such a mess...going to have to reinstall. also might be a memory issue...so hard to diagnose when it passes memtest.


do a repair install first. but, without doubt, a clean install with all new drivers is the best way to go... suks tho.

after you reinstall, clone the system to and use that drive to OC. Also, try using sysprep /audit mode during the reinstall. search for "Kari" at sevenforums, or eightforums depending on what you are installing.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice offset/turbo. that's a very good chip.


Yea not bad, i dont think its as good as yours though. CPU-z was averaging between 1.336-1.344v. Weren't you lower then that for 46 on your chip?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea not bad, i dont think its as good as yours though. CPU-z was averaging between 1.336-1.344v. Weren't you lower then that for 46 on your chip?


at 46 with cpuZ this 2700K is 1.328-1.344, so really the same (and windows will spike it to 1.376! this is what stops me from running 48 and 49 24/7. I know it is a transient voltage spike, but geeze, what's with that, windows?). I find it much easier to use open hardware monitor, zero it out before a run and the min-max is easy to see over a few hours. you can even plot it! a very nice piece of freeware. I need it specifically for the data port to my water system software.


----------



## -Nick

Okay so I'm now at 4.6 using a +0.090 Offset and with Turbo on Auto still

4.6 OC.png 307k .png file


I ran the custom Prime95 test in this thread for 2 hours with no errors. I will run it over night tonight to be sure









How do things look?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Thankyou so much for this thread, i thoguth i would give overclocking a go after sitting on this i7 2700k for a year
How does this look? is the voltage too high or does everything look okay?
I've followed the green guide, and i'm at +0.005v offset and +0.004v turbo offset

thanks in advance


----------



## Gerbacio

if i wanna get "stable" at 5ghz do i just keep adding turbo? (i wont stop till it blows up lol)


----------



## wholeeo

I believe there's a limit for Turbo Offset where no matter how high you set it it won't go over 1.5


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nick*
> 
> Okay so I'm now at 4.6 using a *+0.090 Offset and with Turbo on Auto still*
> 
> 4.6 OC.png 307k .png file
> 
> 
> I ran the custom Prime95 test in this thread for 2 hours with no errors. I will run it over night tonight to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do things look?


I would recommend setting offset back to +0.005v and only bump up the Turbo voltage. When you increase your Offset, you're also adjusting (+ or -) your idle voltage as well.

Example, for my CPU, at stock Idles at 1.132v but requires 1.296v @ 45. But since the Idle was too high and I wanted to find the lowest idle voltage (still a work in progress), I'm currently sitting at about - 0.100v with turbo about +0.094v. This gives me an Idle voltage of about 1.024v and keeps my voltage when under full load around 1.296v.

General rule of thumb I've seen time and time again, find your lowest required Idle voltage with lowering (or in a rare case, raising) your Offset and when overclocking, only adjust your Turbo voltage.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nick*
> 
> Okay so I'm now at 4.6 using a +0.090 Offset and with Turbo on Auto still
> 
> 4.6 OC.png 307k .png file
> 
> 
> I ran the custom Prime95 test in this thread for 2 hours with no errors. I will run it over night tonight to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do things look?


Whats your idle vcore in CPU-z w/ this offset?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hereisphilly*
> 
> Thankyou so much for this thread, i thoguth i would give overclocking a go after sitting on this i7 2700k for a year
> How does this look? is the voltage too high or does everything look okay?
> I've followed the green guide, and i'm at +0.005v offset and +0.004v turbo offset
> 
> thanks in advance


You need to run P95 longer at least 8-12 hours to make sure its stable.


----------



## HPE1000

I have never run prime more than 20-35 minutes, I understand why people want to run it more, but I have never had a single crash outside of initial overclock settings before I refine them.


----------



## -Nick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your idle vcore in CPU-z w/ this offset?


Idle is 0.904 V


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have never run prime more than 20-35 minutes, I understand why people want to run it more, but I have never had a single crash outside of initial overclock settings before I refine them.


Well for all my overclocks ive always found that its good to run it for an extended period of time. Even w/ my older E6550 and E8500 ive always received errors around 6 hours in. My E6550 @ 3.22ghz, I originally ran p95 for 6 hours and then had a system crash in game. After that ive always ran for 8 hours and all my OC have been rock solid w/out any crashes.

Just for instance w/ my current OC

-0.010 offset & +0.065 turbo = BSOD 124 after 2 hours
-0.010 offset & +0.074 turbo = Worker 2 stopped after 6 hours
-0.010 offset & +0.078 turbo = passed 8 hours of custom blend


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nick*
> 
> Idle is 0.904 V


Ok thats idle is great. If your system seems stable at that idle vcore then i wouldnt increase offset and further otherwise your idle vcore will increase. If you need more vcore at full load then switch to turbo and start increasing that.


----------



## -Nick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok thats idle is great. If your system seems stable at that idle vcore then i wouldnt increase offset and further otherwise your idle vcore will increase. If you need more vcore at full load then switch to turbo and start increasing that.


I forgot to mention that my Offset is actually +0.080 not +0.090

Will run Prime96 overnight and report back tomorrow


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nick*
> 
> I forgot to mention that my Offset is actually +0.080 not +0.090
> 
> Will run Prime96 overnight and report back tomorrow


Ok well if it fails take turbo off auto and set it to a +0.004, +0.008....etc until stable at full load


----------



## Hereisphilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You need to run P95 longer at least 8-12 hours to make sure its stable.


Great I'll run it overnight and see what crops up

Thanks


----------



## SilentAD

Well, after wanting to run one last test with my ASRock z77 extreme4 mobo for a quit 40min run before I swap out for my GB UD5H later tonight, here are the results.

40min (short test I know, mainly quick testing idle/load vcores)

Custom Blend: 1792, 94% RAM, 5min intervals

45x100.1 = 4503 MHz

Offset: -0.150v
Turbo: +0.121v
LLC3

Idle: 0.984v (cpuz/ohwm) 1.003v (dmm) 19mv difference
Load: 1.296v (cpuz/ohwm) 1.356v (dmm) 50mv difference O_O

Temps: 26c (idle) 88c (load) 90c (max hottest core)


----------



## ZeVo

Can anyone tell me how my results are? I posted back a couple of days ago:



I am using LLC 3, +0.005v Offset Voltage, +0.004v Turbo Voltage, and everything else is set as the guide says. I did some testing before using CPU PLL Voltage and temperatures decreased 2-3C, but was a bit worried about 'decreasing my CPU's lifespan.'


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hereisphilly*
> 
> Thankyou so much for this thread, i thoguth i would give overclocking a go after sitting on this i7 2700k for a year
> How does this look? is the voltage too high or does everything look okay?
> I've followed the green guide, and i'm at +0.005v offset and +0.004v turbo offset
> 
> thanks in advance


that's a very good start - just let it run for a couple of hours. may need a tad more in turbo, but looks good!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how my results are? I posted back a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using LLC 3, +0.005v Offset Voltage, +0.004v Turbo Voltage, and everything else is set as the guide says. I did some testing before using CPU PLL Voltage and temperatures decreased 2-3C, but was a bit worried about 'decreasing my CPU's lifespan.'


Everything looks good, Nice full load vcore. Whats vcore does your CPU idle at?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> if i wanna get "stable" at 5ghz do i just keep adding turbo? (i wont stop till it blows up lol)


actually, save your current 4.8. go at 50x with fixed mode. I think it will work better. once you know what vcore your chip needs then try to match it with offset+turbo... probably more offset than turbo!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I believe there's a limit for Turbo Offset where no matter how high you set it it won't go over 1.5


I agree. for 49 and 50, I must raise offset, turbo just won't do it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have never run prime more than 20-35 minutes, I understand why people want to run it more, but I have never had a single crash outside of initial overclock settings before I refine them.


yeah, I"ll push an hour for a gaming or bench OC and do some IBT. But with one use I have for this machine, I did do ~15h blend with 5min / FFT and got stable for this one calculation. standard blend did not reveal the instability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Well, after wanting to run one last test with my ASRock z77 extreme4 mobo for a quit 40min run before I swap out for my GB UD5H later tonight, here are the results.
> 40min (short test I know, mainly quick testing idle/load vcores)
> Custom Blend: 1792, 94% RAM, 5min intervals
> 45x100.1 = 4503 MHz
> Offset: -0.150v
> Turbo: +0.121v
> LLC3
> Idle: 0.984v (cpuz/ohwm) 1.003v (dmm) 19mv difference
> *Load: 1.296v (cpuz/ohwm) 1.356v (dmm) 50mv difference O_O*
> Temps: 26c (idle) 88c (load) 90c (max hottest core)


I don't blame you for switching... AsRock has just ignored this problem on their z77 4 and 6 boards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how my results are? I posted back a couple of days ago:
> 
> I am using LLC 3, +0.005v Offset Voltage, +0.004v Turbo Voltage, and everything else is set as the guide says. I did some testing before using CPU PLL Voltage and temperatures decreased 2-3C, but was a bit worried about 'decreasing my CPU's lifespan.'


Why do you think lowering CPU PLL would decrease CPU lifespan?

your results look great!


----------



## inedenimadam

Anybody ever deal with corsair for RMA?
I just put in a ticket for a memory module that wont pass memtest


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Everything looks good, Nice full load vcore. Whats vcore does your CPU idle at?


At idle it is between 0.987 to 0.100v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why do you think lowering CPU PLL would decrease CPU lifespan?
> 
> your results look great!


Thank you! I thought I read somewhere that it does, but then again I do have short term memory.. I will drop down to about 1.75v and post some pictures again.


----------



## -Nick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok well if it fails take turbo off auto and set it to a +0.004, +0.008....etc until stable at full load


I started Prime last night at 10:00pm & woke up to 'Prime 95 has stopped working' - The last test ran at 08:37AM.

I had 3 WHEA's between 10:00 and 12:00

I'll take turbo off auto and set it to +0.008 and test it over night again


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nick*
> 
> I started Prime last night at 10:00pm & woke up to 'Prime 95 has stopped working' - The last test ran at 08:37AM.
> 
> I had 3 WHEA's between 10:00 and 12:00
> 
> I'll take turbo off auto and set it to +0.008 and test it over night again


how many hours before p95 failed?


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nick*
> 
> I *started* Prime last night *at 10:00pm* & woke up to 'Prime 95 has stopped working' - The *last test ran at 08:37AM*.
> 
> I had 3 WHEA's between 10:00 and 12:00
> 
> I'll take turbo off auto and set it to +0.008 and test it over night again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> how many hours before p95 failed?


Would appear it had ran for about 10hrs and 30min+ So I'd say, besides the WHEA errors between 10 and 12, it was a good run.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> At idle it is between 0.987 to 0.100v.


Excellent, Looks good to me


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Excellent, Looks good to me


Good to know everything is stable. Thanks! If only my 670 would overclock like this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Would appear it had ran for about 10hrs and 30min+ So I'd say, besides the WHEA errors between 10 and 12, it was a good run.


well, that's actually pretty good. were the whea early or late? if they occurred at the same time as a worker failure, you are VERY close. For some it would be enough at 1h.


----------



## SilentAD

He said the WHEA's appeared between 10-12 so as for the test, they happened between 1.5-3.5 hours into the total 10.5 hours of run time, soooo it's safe to say they happened near the beginning of the test. What sort of difference does it make beginning than late? Also, with the time stamps, is it possible to pin-point what tests could have thrown out the WHEA errors? Or does that even matter?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> He said the WHEA's appeared between 10-12 so as for the test, they happened between 1.5-3.5 hours into the total 10.5 hours of run time, soooo it's safe to say they happened near the beginning of the test. What sort of difference does it make beginning than late? Also, with the time stamps, is it possible to pin-point what tests could have thrown out the WHEA errors? Or does that even matter?


I was getting at... if the whea were late, well then it's several hours stable. for a gaming rig - that's fine. the only time I do 12-24h p95 (and then add IBT) is for really fault-intolerant uses/applications (and in those systems, I try to use 4 disk raid 10 + an online spare, raid 5, or at least raid 1).
I wouldn't consider recreational gaming a fault-intolerant use.


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I don't blame you for switching... AsRock has just ignored this problem on their z77 4 and 6 boards.


Ok so after coming to the sad conclusion that I wont be able to delid my cpu (I might get another one some time down the road) and just replacing the extreme4 with the ud5h.

First thing I did after installing all drivers, etc, etc. Was to check what CPUZ and OHM reported back for vcore and compare it to the boards reading, which by the way, having the dedicated pads ON the board make it ALOT easier









CPUZ reading: 1.116v

DMM from board: 1.116-1.118v

I'm VERY satisfied with this. Now to search the forums for a gigabyte overclocking guide and I'll be good to go with the overclocking process again.

Edit: Found a guide that just so happens to use a GB board: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end/0_20

Time to get OC'ing again.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Ok so after coming to the sad conclusion that I wont be able to delid my cpu (I might get another one some time down the road) and just replacing the extreme4 with the ud5h.
> 
> First thing I did after installing all drivers, etc, etc. Was to check what CPUZ and OHM reported back for vcore and compare it to the boards reading, which by the way, having the dedicated pads ON the board make it ALOT easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPUZ reading: 1.116v
> 
> DMM from board: 1.116-1.118v
> 
> I'm VERY satisfied with this. Now to search the forums for a gigabyte overclocking guide and I'll be good to go with the overclocking process again.
> 
> Edit: Found a guide that just so happens to use a GB board: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end/0_20
> 
> Time to get OC'ing again.


If you would be so kind as to test at a higher clock and VCore for the voltage variation I would be much obliged. Reason I ask is that at 1.16ish on LLC4, my ext4 reads correctly, its not until I start pushing higher volts and higher clocks that I get the extra voltage. I assume you will be pushing it further than 1.16, when/if you get in the 1.300+ range can you check again? My goal is to find out if it is just the ext4/ext6 that have the voltage issues, but since I don't have any other boards to check I have to rely on the kindness of other people for my data.

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you would be so kind as to test at a higher clock and VCore for the voltage variation I would be much obliged. Reason I ask is that at 1.16ish on LLC4, my ext4 reads correctly, its not until I start pushing higher volts and higher clocks that I get the extra voltage. I assume you will be pushing it further than 1.16, when/if you get in the 1.300+ range can you check again? My goal is to find out if it is just the ext4/ext6 that have the voltage issues, but since I don't have any other boards to check I have to rely on the kindness of other people for my data.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kyle


Oh I most certainly will be pushing it farther, no those readings were at stock settings and Idle.

Just did a quick run of p95 to check vcore under load (again, stock frequencies)

LLC: Turbo
CPUZ: 1.308v
DMM: 1.318v

Again, I'll push it up to 43-45 here soon and get more readings for you.

Sincerely,
Kyle


----------



## SilentAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you would be so kind as to test at a higher clock and VCore for the voltage variation I would be much obliged. Reason I ask is that at 1.16ish on LLC4, my ext4 reads correctly, its not until I start pushing higher volts and higher clocks that I get the extra voltage. I assume you will be pushing it further than 1.16, when/if you get in the 1.300+ range can you check again? My goal is to find out if it is just the ext4/ext6 that have the voltage issues, but since I don't have any other boards to check I have to rely on the kindness of other people for my data.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kyle


Okay my fellow Kyle, here are the results from just quick tests (not testing for stability, just for the voltage differences from ohm/cpuz compared to dmm)

Dynamic Vcore +0.005v
LLC: cpuz dmm difference

Extreme: 1.320 1.337 +17mV
Turbo: 1.320 1.334 +14mV
High: 1.308 1.319 +11mV
Medium: 1.296 1.303 +7mV

As I start actually overclocking towards 45 (and POSSIBLY 46), I'll do all of these voltage tests each step of the way. But this wont be for maybe a couple days since my Senior Project to get my Degree takes priority over my computers CPU clock speed







LoL


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Okay my fellow Kyle, here are the results from just quick tests (not testing for stability, just for the voltage differences from ohm/cpuz compared to dmm)
> 
> Dynamic Vcore +0.005v
> LLC: cpuz dmm difference
> 
> Extreme: 1.320 1.337 +17mV
> Turbo: 1.320 1.334 +14mV
> High: 1.308 1.319 +11mV
> Medium: 1.296 1.303 +7mV
> 
> As I start actually overclocking towards 45 (and POSSIBLY 46), I'll do all of these voltage tests each step of the way. But this wont be for maybe a couple days since my Senior Project to get my Degree takes priority over my computers CPU clock speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL


Thanks
+Rep for posting those
Well, .017 being the furthest off is less than 1/4 of what variation I have produced on my own machine, but is still interesting. It does confirm my suspicion that the LLC will affect unreported voltage in a scaling manner. Cant say that it disproves my suspicion that ALL boards do it, but certainly no where near what we see with the ext4/6. I really wish some other ASRock owner would take these same type of measurements at the higher VCore and LLC...I am curious if this affects ALL or just some of their mobos


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentAD*
> 
> Ok so after coming to the sad conclusion that I wont be able to delid my cpu (I might get another one some time down the road) and just replacing the extreme4 with the ud5h.
> First thing I did after installing all drivers, etc, etc. Was to check what CPUZ and OHM reported back for vcore and compare it to the boards reading, which by the way, having the dedicated pads ON the board make it ALOT easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPUZ reading: 1.116v
> DMM from board: 1.116-1.118v
> I'm VERY satisfied with this. Now to search the forums for a gigabyte overclocking guide and I'll be good to go with the overclocking process again.
> Edit: Found a guide that just so happens to use a GB board: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end/0_20
> Time to get OC'ing again.


Yup, that's Steve B's thread (sin0822). The guide is also at sinhardware.com.


----------



## -Nick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, that's actually pretty good. were the whea early or late? if they occurred at the same time as a worker failure, you are VERY close. For some it would be enough at 1h.


The WHEA's were early on, within the first 2 hours of testing. P95 didn't crash until 08:37 the following morning (A total of 10 hours 37 minutes testing)

I tried switching Turbo to auto but had more stability issues. I'm happy with leaving it on auto running at 4.6GHz

I'll probably just bump the offset another notch and see how it goes


----------



## inedenimadam

After installing some borrowed RAM while mine is en route to Corsair...I have discovered that my overclock actually requires less than what I thought, as many times I bumped the voltage because of errors that were in fact caused by the memory module. Also, my system in general is a whole lot more stable and a great deal faster with a fresh install of Windows8

Anybody have opinions of OCCT? It seems to kick back errors quicker than P95, but doesn't heat the CPU up as much. I know it wont get me a qualifying run for any of these overclock clubs, but I really like the real time charting, being able to set a temperature threshold that will stop the testing, and it pops out time elapsed charts of every single thing you can ask for...why is everybody so stuck on P95? Am I missing something?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> After installing some borrowed RAM while mine is en route to Corsair...I have discovered that my overclock actually requires less than what I thought, as many times I bumped the voltage because of errors that were in fact caused by the memory module. Also, my system in general is a whole lot more stable and a great deal faster with a fresh install of Windows8
> 
> Anybody have opinions of OCCT? It seems to kick back errors quicker than P95, but doesn't heat the CPU up as much. I know it wont get me a qualifying run for any of these overclock clubs, but I really like the real time charting, being able to set a temperature threshold that will stop the testing, and it pops out time elapsed charts of every single thing you can ask for...why is everybody so stuck on P95? Am I missing something?


Did you memtest your ram before spending hours overclocking your cpu?
Use which ever program you want to test your rig for stability: p95, IBT (linpack),AID64, handbrake, etc. no one is "stuck" on p95, it is simply a reasonable reference std. OCCT is basically a re-package of various stressors.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nick*
> 
> The WHEA's were early on, within the first 2 hours of testing. P95 didn't crash until 08:37 the following morning (A total of 10 hours 37 minutes testing)
> I tried switching Turbo to auto but had more stability issues. I'm happy with leaving it on auto running at 4.6GHz
> I'll probably just bump the offset another notch and see how it goes


Should work!


----------



## Mr gardoki

So I am trying to learn how to overclock, never done it before. Is this guide all I should need or should I look through all the other ones too?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did you memtest your ram before spending hours overclocking your cpu?
> Use which ever program you want to test your rig for stability: p95, IBT (linpack),AID64, handbrake, etc. no one is "stuck" on p95, it is simply a reasonable reference std. OCCT is basically a re-package of various stressors.


Yes, I did a quick memtest, but only for 4 hours. The only other time I have had RAM issues, it took less than 30 seconds to kick an error. Lesson learned...for sure.

Now I am having another issue...I cant get into BIOS with my video card inserted when I point to it as the default in BIOS. Dr. Debug is showing A9. Its not RMA worthy, but still a PITA


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr gardoki*
> 
> So I am trying to learn how to overclock, never done it before. Is this guide all I should need or should I look through all the other ones too?


welcome

Use your Rig builder on your profile and then post it as your Signature!

yes this is all you need!

JP i got the PK1 today ...used a tiny bit ....dropped to 30 degrees idle !!! this thing is beast (used a tine line across where the die is located )!!! i should have used PK1 since the beginning!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr gardoki*
> 
> So I am trying to learn how to overclock, never done it before. Is this guide all I should need or should I look through all the other ones too?


The more information you have the better. This guide is pretty solid, and if you follow the steps to a "T" then you will end up at a good solid overclock. Any questions you might have, you are encouraged to post here. There are a ton if very smart people with loads of experience in overclocking, and most of them are more than eager to help. Feel free to ask, there are no dumb questions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr gardoki*
> 
> So I am trying to learn how to overclock, never done it before. Is this guide all I should need or should I look through all the other ones too?


What mobo and cpu?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, I did a quick memtest, but only for 4 hours. The only other time I have had RAM issues, it took less than 30 seconds to kick an error. Lesson learned...for sure.
> 
> Now I am having another issue...I cant get into BIOS with my video card inserted when I point to it as the default in BIOS. Dr. Debug is showing A9. Its not RMA worthy, but still a PITA


If you clr cmos will it still hang at A9? I'm guessing you can get video thru the iGPU?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> welcome
> Use your Rig builder on your profile and then post it as your Signature!
> yes this is all you need!
> JP i got the PK1 today ...used a tiny bit ....dropped to 30 degrees idle !!! this thing is beast (used a tine line across where the die is located )!!! i should have used PK1 since the beginning!


Oh yeah, it's my favorite! I had to buy more CLU for another cap-off. You still running @48?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you clr cmos will it still hang at A9? I'm guessing you can get video thru the iGPU?


yes, did a clear CMOS then a battery pull, and chord disconnect, followed by another clear CMOS before trying to boot into BIOS. But yes, as long as I have the video card pulled I can get into BIOS every time. With the GPU plugged in its like it has a mind of its own getting into BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yes, did a clear CMOS then a battery pull, and chord disconnect, followed by another clear CMOS before trying to boot into BIOS. But yes, as long as I have the video card pulled I can get into BIOS every time. With the GPU plugged in its like it has a mind of its own getting into BIOS.


No "lucid logic" software...? Pcie3 set as primary, save, shutdown, cable onlt from gpu to monitor, reboot. No video signal from the graphics card?

Please fill out rig builder and "show your stuff".


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No "lucid logic" software...? Pcie3 set as primary, save, shutdown, cable onlt from gpu to monitor, reboot. No video signal from the graphics card?
> 
> Please fill out rig builder and "show your stuff".


HAHA, I filled it out a while ago and never hit "show my stuff"









I have used the lucid logic in the past, but do not have it installed since the clean slate bios. CCC and HD4000 graphics drivers are the only ones I have installed. I feel like I have tried that combo before, I will try it (again maybe?) in the morning and report back!


----------



## Mr gardoki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> welcome
> 
> Use your Rig builder on your profile and then post it as your Signature!
> 
> yes this is all you need!


I have updated my sig with my build. Thanks for the help and I am sure this is not the last you will here from me on this.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Oh yeah, it's my favorite! I had to buy more CLU for another cap-off. You still running @48?


yes sir 24/7 not a issue @4.8 .. new PSU will be here Friday and after that i will attempt stable 5.0 (i have booted up and ran a bit of prime but needed tweaking for stability)

CLU should be more popular ...i bet they are hoping that haswell has mud on the die









how many Delids have you done so far?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> yes sir 24/7 not a issue @4.8 .. new PSU will be here Friday and after that i will attempt stable 5.0 (i have booted up and ran a bit of prime but needed tweaking for stability)
> CLU should be more popular ...i bet they are hoping that haswell has mud on the die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many Delids have you done so far?


This will be the 3rd. CLU is good stuff, but too electrically conductive for general use... and NO Aluminum. Boot at 50, run 1M superPi mod and validate with CpuZ... that's all you need.

From what I'm seeing, you have a good chip there!


----------



## Xinoxide

OK Guys I am getting mad.

Going from 1.416v 4900mhz 2-3 hour stable to 5000mhz at anything up to 1.52v results in plethora of WHEA errors, worked fails, and eventually a nice big incorrectable WHEA bsod.

I have tried bumping VTT from 1.41 to 1.52,

VCCSA from 1.1 to 1.5v with no avail.

Most everything else is stock setting.


----------



## -Nick

Offset bumped to +085 with turbo on Auto - P95 has been running since 21:00PM last night

I'm tempted to leave it running to get myself a gold medal









- Oh and not a single WHEA either. I have assigned a task to pop up whenever I receive one. Nothing so far so fingers crossed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nick*
> 
> Offset bumped to +085 with turbo on Auto - P95 has been running since 21:00PM last night
> I'm tempted to leave it running to get myself a gold medal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Oh and not a single WHEA either. I have assigned a task to pop up whenever I receive one. Nothing so far so fingers crossed


Nice work! Share your setting with the folks here once you get the gold!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> OK Guys I am getting mad.
> 
> Going from 1.416v 4900mhz 2-3 hour stable to 5000mhz at anything up to 1.52v results in plethora of WHEA errors, worked fails, and eventually a nice big incorrectable WHEA bsod
> I have tried bumping VTT from 1.41 to 1.52,
> VCCSA from 1.1 to 1.5v with no avail.
> Most everything else is stock setting.


All else is on "auto" or stock? really? Try: system agent at auto, vtt on auto, drop CPU PLL to 1.7 or so, set Internal PPL on, set memory to "stock", by that i mean use the 1333 or 1600 spd settings, turn off turbo, turn off speedstep, all sleep states off, LLC at level 1 (defeat all vdroop) fixed mode at 1.50v. Post and verify vcore, or better, get a DMM when working in this range. Boot, run superpi mod 1M withthe whea alert setup, see if it throws an error. If not, post to bios, set LLC at 2, repeat super pi.

I did this with my nephews 3770k (delid) extreme 9 and was able to hold 50 stable for 1h p95 custom blend 8-1792, 5min/FFT, temps were okay with his phanteks cooler (stupid huge!). He wanted to try this suicide run... Knowing his uncle would "insure" his chip
Anyway, backed down to 47 for 24/7 at 1.384 using a turbo mode OC.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> All else is on "auto" or stock? really? Try: system agent at auto, vtt on auto, drop CPU PLL to 1.7 or so, set Internal PPL on, set memory to "stock", by that i mean use the 1333 or 1600 spd settings, turn off turbo, turn off speedstep, all sleep states off, LLC at level 1 (defeat all vdroop) fixed mode at 1.50v. Post and verify vcore, or better, get a DMM when working in this range. Boot, run superpi mod 1M withthe whea alert setup, see if it throws an error. If not, post to bios, set LLC at 2, repeat super pi.
> 
> I did this with my nephews 3770k (delid) extreme 9 and was able to hold 50 stable for 1h p95 custom blend 8-1792, 5min/FFT, temps were okay with his phanteks cooler (stupid huge!). He wanted to try this suicide run... Knowing his uncle would "insure" his chip
> Anyway, backed down to 47 for 24/7 at 1.384 using a turbo mode OC.


I really need to stop reading posts like this...I should just be content to be at 4.8 under 1.300V.


----------



## -Nick

Well I've submitted my request for a gold medal.

24 hours of the custom prime95 test with 0 errors, warnings or WHEA's. (I show my Event Viewer with WHEA's from the 24th March - These are redundant)

Very happy







- http://i.imgur.com/UOGNTAg.jpg

*Edit* This one shows the clock at 4.6 - http://i.imgur.com/q4yJTO3.png

My settings:

Multiplier: 46
FSB: 100
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Intel Speed Step Technology: Enabled
Intel Turbo Boost Technology: Enabled
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
Long Duration Power Limit: 500
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: 500
Primary Plane Current Limit: 500
-
CPU Core Voltage: Offset
Offset Voltage: +0.085
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 3
-
C1E: Enabled
CPU C3: Disabled
CPU C6: Disabled
Package C State: Disabled


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I really need to stop reading posts like this...I should just be content to be at 4.8 under 1.300V.


yes! you should be... but alias, the drive to OC further is irresistible! (especially with that chip!)

I will say that his 1.384 is bios. cpuz at load is 1.36x LLC3. not a great 3770K which I set to a little extra juice to ensure stability.


----------



## ZeVo

Ok guys so I made some changes.

Still running at 4.5, but I changed my CPU PLL Voltage to 1.75v. I also changed my LLC to level 3 instead of 2.

Now after an hour of P95, my temps have decreased about 4C from when I had my PLL Voltage on auto. But the the main difference I saw was my core voltage. Instead of the normal 1.2 I saw with LLC 3, I am now seeing 1.184v. What does this mean? Did I have more Vdroop with LLC 3?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes! you should be... but alias, the drive to OC further is irresistible! (especially with that chip!)
> 
> I will say that his 1.384 is bios. cpuz at load is 1.36x LLC3. not a great 3770K which I set to a little extra juice to ensure stability.


My biggest concern is temperature! My system doesn't but barely scratch 50C under a full load while running games...and not more than an hour at a time. Why on earth would I almost double the temperature for a full 24 hours? Just to say I can? Yes, probably....

I can boot 5.2 on less than 1.5....wonder what it would take to get it stable.

Edit to add: I have the worst cooling solution of anybody I have seen on this website, so temps really are the only concern...check out my "Engineered solution" to too little air across the heatsink:


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Ok guys so I made some changes.
> 
> Still running at 4.5, but I changed my CPU PLL Voltage to 1.75v. I also changed my LLC to level 3 instead of 2.
> 
> Now after an hour of P95, my temps have decreased about 4C from when I had my PLL Voltage on auto. But the the main difference I saw was my core voltage. Instead of the normal 1.2 I saw with LLC 3, I am now seeing 1.184v. What does this mean? Did I have more Vdroop with LLC 3?


yes, more V droop at LLC3 than LLC2. LLC1 should just about eliminate Vdroop completely, just be careful on the ext4, the VCore as reported in software is amazingly unreliable, and the rate of error scales with V droop compensation.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yes, more V droop at LLC3 than LLC2. LLC1 should just about eliminate Vdroop completely, just be careful on the ext4, the VCore as reported in software is amazingly unreliable, and the rate of error scales with V droop compensation.


Thanks.

Would you recommend me just staying at LLC 2 or 3?

Worker #2 stopped. Going back to LLC 3 to see if I continue to fail.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Would you recommend me just staying at LLC 2 or 3?


Depends...but if you are not pushing it too hard, there should be no problems with LLC3. For my chip @4.5, I use LLC4 because anything more robust gives me too much voltage since we cant go negative with turbo, and too much negative base offset makes idle unstable. Vdroop was an intentionally designed into the chip to combat voltage spikes, and in general is a good thing, so completely defeating it (LLC1) in BIOS is not suggested unless you are going for that big clock and are having trouble getting it stable.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Depends...but if you are not pushing it too hard, there should be no problems with LLC3. For my chip @4.5, I use LLC4 because anything more robust gives me too much voltage since we cant go negative with turbo, and too much negative base offset makes idle unstable. Vdroop was an intentionally designed into the chip to combat voltage spikes, and in general is a good thing, so completely defeating it (LLC1) in BIOS is not suggested unless you are going for that big clock and are having trouble getting it stable.


Thanks for the explanation. Still don't understand why it would crash at LLC 3 and not 2?

Anyway here are my tests for one hour so far:



About 2C higher than when I posted my last results two months ago.. probably because I got a 670 and is dumping hot air into the case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. Still don't understand why it would crash at LLC 3 and not 2?
> Anyway here are my tests for one hour so far:
> About 2C higher than when I posted my last results two months ago.. probably because I got a 670 and is dumping hot air into the case.


With LLC set at 3, you allow more droop resulting in a lowering of vcore under load conditions as compared to LLC2. When i get home later, I'll post a bios pic with the LLC compensation graph from my (old) bios. Just remember that LLC compensation defeats vdroop, so on your board, a lower LLC # decreases vdroop more than the higher number ( which is actually a LOWER compensation). Soooo LLC 1 essentially turns vdroop off.

Although a bit dated, the concept of droop is explained here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> With LLC set at 3, you allow more droop resulting in a lowering of vcore under load conditions as compared to LLC2. When i get home later, I'll post a bios pic with the LLC compensation graph from my (old) bios. Just remember that LLC compensation defeats vdroop, so on your board, a lower LLC # decreases vdroop more than the higher number ( which is actually a LOWER compensation). Soooo LLC 1 essentially turns vdroop off.
> 
> Although a bit dated, the concept of droop is explained here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5


Now I understand. Thank you for explaining it!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My biggest concern is temperature! My system doesn't but barely scratch 50C under a full load while running games...and not more than an hour at a time. Why on earth would I almost double the temperature for a full 24 hours? Just to say I can? Yes, probably....
> 
> I can boot 5.2 on less than 1.5....wonder what it would take to get it stable.
> 
> Edit to add: I have the worst cooling solution of anybody I have seen on this website, so temps really are the only concern...check out my "Engineered solution" to too little air across the heatsink:


At least you didnt use duct tape! Check this: http://www.anandtech.com/show/6830/cpu-air-cooler-roundup-six-coolers-from-noctua-silverstone-and-cooler-master/4


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Now I understand. Thank you for explaining it!


Just out of curiosity, what are your offset and turbo?
I would rather have less compensation and more offset/turbo because of the way the ext4 fails to report accurate voltage, and to allow Vdroop to exist as intel intended. But really, we are talking about 1.2V +/- at 4.5 right? That is nowhere near needing to worry about killing your chip with voltage spikes or overcompensation through LLC.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what are your offset and turbo?
> I would rather have less compensation and more offset/turbo because of the way the ext4 fails to report accurate voltage, and to allow Vdroop to exist as intel intended. But really, we are talking about 1.2V +/- at 4.5 right? That is nowhere near needing to worry about killing your chip with voltage spikes or overcompensation through LLC.


My offset is +0.005v and turbo is at +0.004v. I don't suppose ASRock is planning on releasing any BIOS updates to fix the inaccurate readings?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> My offset is +0.005v and turbo is at +0.004v. I don't suppose ASRock is planning on releasing any BIOS updates to fix the inaccurate readings?


I think your chip would do 46 very easily and w/o crazy vcore. Leave all settings as they are, change multi to 46 and add 40mV to Turbo. Or increase 10mV turbo at a time, post, run superPi mod 1M with the whea alert, if you get an error, add 10, retest... generally from where you are each 100MHZ costs ~ 40mV.


----------



## Jpmboy

I got a question: if I increase bclk 1 or 2 (102) this will increase the pci bus... is that an additional "OC" for the graphics cards?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think your chip would do 46 very easily and w/o crazy vcore. Leaver all settings as they are, change multi to 46 and add 40mV to Turbo. Or increase 10mV turbo at a time, post, run superPi mod 1M with the whea alert, if you get an error, add 10, retest... generally from where you are each 100MHZ costs ~ 40mV.


I had this thing stable at 4.8 a while ago when they first came out, but I really had no idea what I was doing then. I will try it out now!

Edit: Sometimes I make small mistakes when overclocking, but this time I really do feel dumb. HOW did I forget to change turbo to +0.004v instead of AUTO. I am running P95 now at +0.004v turbo and +0.005v offset and see if I get any errors. I will then run SuperPI.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I got a question: if I increase bclk 1 or 2 (102) this will increase the pci bus... is that an additional "OC" for the graphics cards?


Yes (if you mean discrete GPU... no).

It will affect CPU, iGPU, and Memory. Although, not by much.

I think the max I was able to go was 104 or something.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yes, more V droop at LLC3 than LLC2. LLC1 should just about eliminate Vdroop completely, just be careful on the ext4, the VCore as reported in software is amazingly unreliable, and the rate of error scales with V droop compensation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Would you recommend me just staying at LLC 2 or 3?
> 
> Worker #2 stopped. Going back to LLC 3 to see if I continue to fail.
Click to expand...

You have the extreme z77 4.

*You should use LLC 3 at all times.* Otherwise the voltage reported by the BIOS will not be correct by a large margin, which can lead to overvolting the CPU and harming it.

The user Sin did voltage meter testings and found 3 to be the only one reporting decent / accurate results.
This is only for that specific board though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Yes (if you mean discrete GPU... no).
> It will affect CPU, iGPU, and Memory. Although, not by much.
> I think the max I was able to go was 104 or something.


thanks - I was thinking that upping the pci bus might improve discrete gpu throughput, but it's probably not saturated anyway (I guess). I did get to 102 but it just was not worth the 2%.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Yes (if you mean discrete GPU... no).
> It will affect CPU, iGPU, and Memory. Although, not by much.
> I think the max I was able to go was 104 or something.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks - I was thinking that upping the pci bus might improve discrete gpu throughput, but it's probably not saturated anyway (I guess). I did get to 102 but it just was not worth the 2%.
Click to expand...

A 690, 7990, and Titan (each alone) isn't enough to saturate a PCI-E x16 2.0 slot, let alone a 3.0 slot if you have Ivy and Gen3 slots.

PCI-E x16 2.0 = 8GB/s bandwidth.

PCI-E x16 3.0 = 16GB/s bandwidth.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You have the extreme z77 4.
> 
> *You should use LLC 3 at all times.* Otherwise the voltage reported by the BIOS will not be correct by a large margin, which can lead to overvolting the CPU and harming it.
> 
> The user Sin did voltage meter testings and found 3 to be the only one reporting decent / accurate results.
> This is only for that specific board though.


Ok thank you. Booted up now with +0.008v turbo and +0.004v offset and LLC 3.


----------



## Jpmboy

good to see you back on the thread!


----------



## Jpmboy

From a z68 Ext3 gen3 :


----------



## ZeVo

Ok so I got some results..

At 4.6GHz with LLC 3, +0.004v offset, +0.008v turbo, one of my workers stopped. At 4.5, LL3 2, +0.004v turbo and offset I crashed. Now trying 4.5, LLC 3, +0.008v turbo and +0.004v offset.


----------



## inedenimadam

My god...I hate watching the 8kk section of P95...

And then getting a WHEA error at 1 hour in









Stabilizing 5.0 for a qualifying gold medal run sucks!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Ok so I got some results..
> 
> At 4.6GHz with LLC 3, +0.004v offset, +0.008v turbo, one of my workers stopped. At 4.5, LL3 2, +0.004v turbo and offset I crashed. Now trying 4.5, LLC 3, +0.008v turbo and +0.004v offset.


4.3, 4.4, 4.5 are the most common speeds achieved with little to no increase in Vcore.

If you see one higher than that then they got really lucky. Remember that millions of more people have these chips than just OCN members. OCN members tend to go through chips until they find a lucky one and those who aren't lucky usually don't post high speeds.

Not really directed at you, but just in general that getting super high speeds is not suppose to be easy or given.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My god...I hate watching the 8kk section of P95...
> 
> And then getting a WHEA error at 1 hour in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stabilizing 5.0 for a qualifying gold medal run sucks!


Gold isn't suppose to be easy to get silly!


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My god...I hate watching the 8kk section of P95...
> 
> And then getting a WHEA error at 1 hour in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stabilizing 5.0 for a qualifying gold medal run sucks!


5ghz was so much easier on sandy bridge.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Gold isn't suppose to be easy to get silly!


Would be allot easier if I had a better cooling system...this $19.00 rigged Zalman is showing its limits. I might give up on 5.0 until I can get a more professional cooler.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 4.3, 4.4, 4.5 are the most common speeds achieved with little to no increase in Vcore.
> 
> If you see one higher than that then they got really lucky. Remember that millions of more people have these chips than just OCN members. OCN members tend to go through chips until they find a lucky one and those who aren't lucky usually don't post high speeds.
> 
> Not really directed at you, but just in general that getting super high speeds is not suppose to be easy or given.


Oh of course. I am still very new to overclocking. I read this thread everyday and always learn something new.

However, I am about 30 minutes in testing and all is looking good. 4.5 with LLC 3, +0.008v turbo, and +0.004v offset. CPU-Z is now showing me a stable 1.184v. Temperatures, for some odd reason, are also way better than with LLC 2.

As Jpm said, it is good to see you back again. Thanks for the guide and the help so far!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Gold isn't suppose to be easy to get silly!
> 
> 
> 
> Would be allot easier if I had a better cooling system...this $19.00 rigged Zalman is showing its limits. I might give up on 5.0 until I can get a more professional cooler.
Click to expand...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065

OR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099 (A little better)

AND

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186038 (rice grain to the center)

EQUALS

Super cooling for $35 or $45.

Would probably cool just as good as my crap H100 (bout to return it and it has nothing to do with how it cools lol).

I've had a Zalman cooler before and it sucked so bad, even though it similar.


----------



## inedenimadam

Well...
Defiantly going to wait for 5.0 qualifying till I get something better cooling...so close! I amust not comfortable at 4C away from throttle.....but no WHEA this time....

DMM still reading below 1.400 but just barely.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://valid.canardpc.com/2746552


----------



## -Nick

Hey Kenny, you have a PM


----------



## ZeVo

IBT with 10 runs on max:



At +0.012v turbo as +0.004 and +0.008v weren't stable on LLC 3, but fine at LLC 2. Average voltage was around 1.876.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> IBT with 10 runs on max:
> 
> At +0.012v turbo as +0.004 and +0.008v weren't stable on LLC 3, but fine at LLC 2. Average voltage was around *1.876*.


you mean 1.176v? Sounds like the same vcore I need for 4.5ghz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> IBT with 10 runs on max:
> At +0.012v turbo as +0.004 and +0.008v weren't stable on LLC 3, but fine at LLC 2. Average voltage was around 1.876.


you can trade LLC and additional turbo. try adding turbo with LLC @3. you can easily move on to 46x.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> you mean 1.176v? Sounds like the same vcore I need for 4.5ghz.


Ah yes my bad.. It was kind of late.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can trade LLC and additional turbo. try adding turbo with LLC @3. you can easily move on to 46x.


On LLC 3 right now with +0.012v. Will try booting up to 4.6.

BTW, do you recommend IBT or SuperPI for quick testing?

Edit: So I'm at +0.020v turbo at 4.6 but I still get a BSOD.. do I keep increasing turbo or do I increase the offset more?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Ah yes my bad.. It was kind of late.
> On LLC 3 right now with +0.012v. Will try booting up to 4.6.
> 
> BTW, do you recommend IBT or SuperPI for quick testing?
> 
> Edit: So I'm at +0.020v turbo at 4.6 but I still get a BSOD.. do I keep increasing turbo or do I increase the offset more?


keep offset at 5mV, you will likely need something close to +0.045 turbo for 46x.

watch you temps! superPi mod is a quick "stability" test on initial OC boot.

what's your bios vcore with +20mV?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> keep offset at 5mV, you will likely need something close to +0.045 turbo for 46x.
> 
> watch you temps! superPi mod is a quick "stability" test on initial OC boot.
> 
> what's your bios vcore with +20mV?


Is the BIOS Vcore the offset value? If it is than it is at v0.004v.

I am up and running with 46x now. Set the turbo to +0.043v. CPU-Z is reporting about 1.216-1.232v.

Also when I test with P95 I have RAM set to 90% and Max FFT at 1792. These settings good?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Is the BIOS Vcore the offset value? If it is than it is at v0.004v.
> I am up and running with 46x now. Set the turbo to +0.043v. CPU-Z is reporting about 1.216-1.232v.
> Also when I test with P95 I have RAM set to 90% and Max FFT at 1792. These settings good?


The HW monitor bios page should show actual bios vcore. The offset value is what you changed to alter the cpu volts... It is not a vcore number. For p95 you need only use 50% of your total ram as the OP advised in the guide. 8-1792 FFTsand 5 min per fft.

If p95 fails at +43mV, just increase turbo one notch and test again. 1.23 seems low, but you never know until you test it.


----------



## Lucky 23

I agree w/ JPMboy, 1.23v for 4.6ghz does seem low, if it fails just keep increasing turbo.


----------



## -Nick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I agree w/ JPMboy, 1.23v for 4.6ghz does seem low, if it fails just keep increasing turbo.


I'm running 4.6 @ 1.224V though?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I agree w/ JPMboy, 1.23v for 4.6ghz does seem low, if it fails just keep increasing turbo.


There seem to be allot of people showing up (like myself) with newer chips doing that or better.

Just speculation, but I think these latest chips from Intel might have some engineering from Haswell spilling over into the manufacturing process. Could also just be manufacturing efficiency increasing, I imagine those plants run like a diesel engine that just gets better with time. I mean, the latter runs on a manufacturing line usually has all of the kinks worked out... Look at Haswell...no way I am buying a first batch chip!
I reiterate...that is strictly speculation, I have no hard data to back any of it up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nick*
> 
> I'm running 4.6 @ 1.224V though?


that's great! I hope ZeVo's can do the same. I'm curious to see if he get [email protected] with LLC 3


----------



## Qlix

yaaaaaay I got my I7 installed today. So much better. Time to OC

Followed everything in the guide (man so good to actually see all the options in my uefi) booted in and running well @ 4.5 stock. Time to push it!


----------



## Gerbacio

I get my new PSU friday and then its 5ghz time!!! Cant wait !

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371052&Tpk=antec%20hcp%20750&IsVirtualParent=1

also another new toy
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202001

My previous sapphire had low asic score but still did 1100 1600 (higher for benchmarking) 24/7 then after a small accident on my old tower (new one is on top of my desk now







) my 1 1/2 year old knocked my cup of coffee over my tower

took the card out to return it due to artifacts and found out it was covered in coffee ....q tip and alcohol later it looked new XD

im gonna aim for a stable 5.0ghz but might try to do a stable lower volt 4.9


----------



## Qlix

I almost guarantee my psu won't give me 5.0 with 2 560ti oc'd to 1000/2200


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I get my new PSU friday and then its 5ghz time!!! Cant wait !
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371052&Tpk=antec%20hcp%20750&IsVirtualParent=1
> 
> also another new toy
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202001
> 
> My previous sapphire had low asic score but still did 1100 1600 (higher for benchmarking) 24/7 then after a small accident on my old tower (new one is on top of my desk now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) my 1 1/2 year old knocked my cup of coffee over my tower
> 
> took the card out to return it due to artifacts and found out it was covered in coffee ....q tip and alcohol later it looked new XD
> 
> im gonna aim for a stable 5.0ghz but might try to do a stable lower volt 4.9


I tried a 5.0Ghz run last night...Temps were out of control..it was like watching a hour long murder scene in a horror film! Topped out at 94 during 8kk...which is just 1C before I promised myself I would stop. I got my CLU in the mail finally, but I don't have anymore AS5 for the topside of the IHS...

Trying to decide on the H100 or the monster Noctura


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I tried a 5.0Ghz run last night...Temps were out of control..it was like watching a hour long murder scene in a horror film! Topped out at 94 during 8kk...which is just 1C before I promised myself I would stop. I got my CLU in the mail finally, but I don't have anymore AS5 for the topside of the IHS...
> 
> Trying to decide on the H100 or the monster Noctura


get the swifteck 220


----------



## HPE1000

It's the swiftech h220.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's the swiftech h220.


yea - that one


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nick*
> 
> I'm running 4.6 @ 1.224V though?


Wow that really good vcore for 4.6ghz


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I tried a 5.0Ghz run last night...Temps were out of control..it was like watching a hour long murder scene in a horror film! Topped out at 94 during 8kk...which is just 1C before I promised myself I would stop. I got my CLU in the mail finally, but I don't have anymore AS5 for the topside of the IHS...
> 
> Trying to decide on the H100 or the monster Noctura


i personally had a H80i push pull ....(very similar performance to the h100) . First the stock fans it comes with are POWERFULL , but stupidly noisy. Ended up buying COUGAR CF-V12HP to get the cooling without the sound. I was reading that the closed loop water coolers arent as effective as air cause it needs a second for the water to circulate . i ended up running around 130$ on the whole shabang.....Here comes JP with the Noctua Suggestion........

The Noctua is BIG but it fit on my old super cramped small mid tower! first it runs around $80 and needs NOTHING ELSE...its SUPER SILENT and SUPER POWERFULL! this with the CLU and the Delid dropped my temps from the H80i over 30 degrees ....when i did my first 5ghz i did a intel burn test (since that thing almost makes the processor catch fire) didnt break 85 on FULL FIRE LOAD! when i did P95 i was govering on the 70's @5ghz on noiseless cheap air!

it also comes with a tube of NT-H1 (thermal paste) the NT-H1 is Far superior than AS5 *im never buying as5* ever again ....but it wasnt until JP (again) showed me the light with Prolimatech PRO-PK1 ...it was love at first apply! what a awesome product! dont get me wrong in a 100 score i would put the NT-H1 as a solid 85 while PK-1 at 100 (AS5 at 40)

dude i have my tower on top of my desk and I CANT HEAR IT !

another thing why i would suggest NOT getting a H100 is the fact that Asrock boards are a bit thinner than usual (google it) and when i got the h80 i ended up having to use washers to sit it tight on my board *its a very common problem google it* ...problem with this situation is that how do you know when tight is too tight? with the Noctua it took me 5 minutes to instal and it fit like a glove!

They are suggesting water cooler which is not a bad idea if your resources $$$$, case size and whatever else, are ok! but i wanted to do air cause down the line this i5 and asrock will become a Home server with a raid-5 setup!

but if you want to keep it cheap and noiseless and maintenance free ....NoctuaD-14 1000000000 times over!! i didnt thought this type of cooling was possible with air ! i would give it 15 out of 5 stars! 80 bucks comes with super silent powerfull fans and a bad @$$ thermal paste!


----------



## sethmo

I am having some troubles even reaching 4.4GHz with my sig rig, any tips?

I first tried setting the turbo voltage to .004 and offset voltage to .005 which got me to 4.3GHz. Then I tried 4.4GHz and got BSODs and lockups/reboots. I upped the turbo voltage to .008 and offset to .01, but it did not help. I then backed the turbo back to .004 and tried a fixed voltage of 1.3v which should be overkill for 4.4GHz, but it just isn't stable in prime.

Also, when I had my voltage set to fixed 1.3, I never saw above 1.28 in HWMonitor and CPUid. I currently have it set to fixed 1.325, and both monitors read 1.304. Is this normal?

Currently 1.325v and 4.4GHz seems stable, only 10 minutes into Prime95 though. So far, this has been the most stable settings, my chip must really like the V!

Batch#3235D924

I know I did not get the best stepping, but my chip seems like an O/C dud. I can never get a good chip to O/C with my setup!


----------



## kennyparker1337

The Olympic list is getting a little big.

So I'm making use of my 2nd post in this thread to put the full guide there.

Nothing really changes except when I edit the Olympic list, I won't have to deal with 400 lines of text in the full guide.

Added someone to the list (order of the list is chronological).

*Just now got 250 rep! Wooot!!!







TY ALL for participating in this thread!!!*


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i personally had a H80i push pull ....(very similar performance to the h100) . First the stock fans it comes with are POWERFULL , but stupidly noisy. Ended up buying COUGAR CF-V12HP to get the cooling without the sound. I was reading that the closed loop water coolers arent as effective as air cause it needs a second for the water to circulate . i ended up running around 130$ on the whole shabang.....Here comes JP with the Noctua Suggestion........
> 
> The Noctua is BIG but it fit on my old super cramped small mid tower! first it runs around $80 and needs NOTHING ELSE...its SUPER SILENT and SUPER POWERFULL! this with the CLU and the Delid dropped my temps from the H80i over 30 degrees ....when i did my first 5ghz i did a intel burn test (since that thing almost makes the processor catch fire) didnt break 85 on FULL FIRE LOAD! when i did P95 i was govering on the 70's @5ghz on noiseless cheap air!
> 
> it also comes with a tube of NT-H1 (thermal paste) the NT-H1 is Far superior than AS5 *im never buying as5* ever again ....but it wasnt until JP (again) showed me the light with Prolimatech PRO-PK1 ...it was love at first apply! what a awesome product! dont get me wrong in a 100 score i would put the NT-H1 as a solid 85 while PK-1 at 100 (AS5 at 40)
> 
> dude i have my tower on top of my desk and I CANT HEAR IT !
> 
> another thing why i would suggest NOT getting a H100 is the fact that Asrock boards are a bit thinner than usual (google it) and when i got the h80 i ended up having to use washers to sit it tight on my board *its a very common problem google it* ...problem with this situation is that how do you know when tight is too tight? with the Noctua it took me 5 minutes to instal and it fit like a glove!
> 
> They are suggesting water cooler which is not a bad idea if your resources $$$$, case size and whatever else, are ok! but i wanted to do air cause down the line this i5 and asrock will become a Home server with a raid-5 setup!
> 
> but if you want to keep it cheap and noiseless and maintenance free ....NoctuaD-14 1000000000 times over!! i didnt thought this type of cooling was possible with air ! i would give it 15 out of 5 stars! 80 bucks comes with super silent powerfull fans and a bad @$$ thermal paste!


Noctura it is...god willing it fits that is.

edit to add: don't knock the AS5 too hard...it was only 8 bucks and does a smashing good job compared to the toothpaste that came with my $20.00 Zalman cooler! AS5 currently sits on both sides of the IHS and still keeps me below throttle for a 5.0 run , it might not be CLU but it beats a sharp stick in the eye.


----------



## MindBlank

Can someone please help? I just installed an ASRock Z68Pro3 M board with my i5 2500k CPU, and I am unable to overclock it, as the multiplier will not go past 37. Even when I set it to 37, it ignores me. AXTU utility slider stops at 37 as well. I have done a UEFI update but nothing has changed. Also a CMOS reset, to no help.

I have encountered this problem in other threads on the internet, but people fixed it with UEFI update, or they just RMA'd it. I can't do the latter, as IT is a user board and has no warranty. Please give me some help.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> Can someone please help? I just installed an ASRock Z68Pro3 M board with my i5 2500k CPU, and I am unable to overclock it, as the multiplier will not go past 37. Even when I set it to 37, it ignores me. AXTU utility slider stops at 37 as well. I have done a UEFI update but nothing has changed. Also a CMOS reset, to no help.
> 
> I have encountered this problem in other threads on the internet, but people fixed it with UEFI update, or they just RMA'd it. I can't do the latter, as IT is a user board and has no warranty. Please give me some help.


Well... Hopefully you didn't make the same mistake I did and you actually have a 2500 and not a 2500k?


----------



## MindBlank

It's a 2500K. Everything reports it a K. It even says K on it.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> It's a 2500K. Everything reports it a K. It even says K on it.


just making sure









I personally wouldnt know. I had a similar issue, but finally discovered i had a non-k









Im having an issue now myself. I was running a prime test @ 4.6, 10 minute test, passed everything. I shut down, restarted, now i have an A2 in DrDebug. IDE Detect. I pulled my GPUs out and hooked up to onboard graphics and can boot in fine, though i did reset back to UEFI defaults.

Any thoughts on the A2?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> It's a 2500K. Everything reports it a K. It even says K on it.
> 
> 
> 
> just making sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally wouldnt know. I had a similar issue, but finally discovered i had a non-k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im having an issue now myself. I was running a prime test @ 4.6, 10 minute test, passed everything. I shut down, restarted, now i have an A2 in DrDebug. IDE Detect. I pulled my GPUs out and hooked up to onboard graphics and can boot in fine, though i did reset back to UEFI defaults.
> 
> Any thoughts on the A2?
Click to expand...

I think, Even a non-K would allow him to up the multi to ...42? 43?


----------



## MindBlank

Then what's the issue? What's wrong with the board/UEFI? What can I do?


----------



## Christina594

Awesome guide, very clean and organized. Love my Extreme4 Gen3!


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I think, Even a non-K would allow him to up the multi to ...42? 43?


mine didnt. its +4 on the normal clock and +4 on the turbo boost clock. so on a 3570 youd be at 3.8/4.2 capped. I dont know if this holds true for sandy bridge though. But it seems likely... 37 would be his max Multiplier with Turbo Boost disabled (just something else to double check). 41 with it enabled (im guessing here I dont even know if disabling Turbo Boost changes your Multiplier range)


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

At fixed vcore 1.465 with LLC on turbo, do you think i will be degrading my chip fast? i rise to 1.476 under really heavy load
running 4.7ghz, i am not satisfied with 1.38vcore for 4.5








( this is for a 24/7 oc, watercooled, i just am curious if running 4.5 1.38 is going to have same result as 4.7 1.46 constant)

only difficulties i have is setting lower LLC and having higher vcore which gives a droop under load or setting high LLC and having lower vcore which causes a spike under heavy load


----------



## sethmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> At fixed vcore 1.465 with LLC on turbo, do you think i will be degrading my chip fast? i rise to 1.476 under really heavy load
> running 4.7ghz, i am not satisfied with 1.38vcore for 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( this is for a 24/7 oc, watercooled, i just am curious if running 4.5 1.38 is going to have same result as 4.7 1.46 constant)
> 
> only difficulties i have is setting lower LLC and having higher vcore which gives a droop under load or setting high LLC and having lower vcore which causes a spike under heavy load


Your chip sounds like mine. I am curious as to what batch number your chip is?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> At fixed vcore 1.465 with LLC on turbo, do you think i will be degrading my chip fast? i rise to 1.476 under really heavy load
> running 4.7ghz, i am not satisfied with 1.38vcore for 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( this is for a 24/7 oc, watercooled, i just am curious if running 4.5 1.38 is going to have same result as 4.7 1.46 constant)
> 
> only difficulties i have is setting lower LLC and having higher vcore which gives a droop under load or setting high LLC and having lower vcore which causes a spike under heavy load


it's within Intel's design specs at 1.465 (close, but still under 1.52) and should last longer than you'll probably keep it. if you have a DMM, checking the real cpu vcore might be a good idea at that level. lot's of OCers run at 1.465 and higher 24/7 with no problems... unless you delidded, purchase the intel performance tuner plan.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> just making sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on the A2?


put the cards back in, clr cmos, restore your OC from a save slot, should be fine. I get a hang at A2 on occasion. shouldn't be a major issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> Then what's the issue? What's wrong with the board/UEFI? What can I do?


what chip was in the board prior? this 2500(K?)? if not, open the 1155 , remove the cpu, make sure you have no bent pins (get a magnifing glass). reseat the cpu and heat sink, reflash bios.

can you post a pict of the cpu IHS (up close)?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethmo*
> 
> Your chip sounds like mine. I am curious as to what batch number your chip is?


when i get my new watercooling setup i will let you know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's within Intel's design specs at 1.465 (close, but still under 1.52) and should last longer than you'll probably keep it. if you have a DMM, checking the real cpu vcore might be a good idea at that level. lot's of OCers run at 1.465 and higher 24/7 with no problems... unless you delidded, purchase the intel performance tuner plan.


how do you feel about higher voltage + droop vs lower voltage + rise? I don't have a DMM this makes me want to kick back down to 4.5







overclocking on the edge isn't fun!

edit
this is weird, i just set vcore to 1.375 instead of 1.380 with LLC on turbo and this is the first time my cpu idles 1.380 and droops to 1.368 under load instead of spiking to 1.392 .... wow, this gigabyte board is very very very weird..... ive spent week+ working through HIGH/TURBO llc and trying to have a small droop under load instead of a spike, before LLC turbo/xtreme would add +0.010 and +0.020 to whatever vcore i set, today turbo llc is performing droop instead of a vcore spike!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MindBlank*
> 
> Can someone please help? I just installed an ASRock Z68Pro3 M board with my i5 2500k CPU, and I am unable to overclock it, as the multiplier will not go past 37. Even when I set it to 37, it ignores me. AXTU utility slider stops at 37 as well. I have done a UEFI update but nothing has changed. Also a CMOS reset, to no help.
> 
> I have encountered this problem in other threads on the internet, but people fixed it with UEFI update, or they just RMA'd it. I can't do the latter, as IT is a user board and has no warranty. Please give me some help.


Try overclocking in bios instead of using that AXTU program


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethmo*
> 
> I am having some troubles even reaching 4.4GHz with my sig rig, any tips?
> 
> I first tried setting the turbo voltage to .004 and offset voltage to .005 which got me to 4.3GHz. Then I tried 4.4GHz and got BSODs and lockups/reboots. I upped the turbo voltage to .008 and offset to .01, but it did not help. I then backed the turbo back to .004 and tried a fixed voltage of 1.3v which should be overkill for 4.4GHz, but it just isn't stable in prime.
> 
> Also, when I had my voltage set to fixed 1.3, I never saw above 1.28 in HWMonitor and CPUid. I currently have it set to fixed 1.325, and both monitors read 1.304. Is this normal?
> 
> Currently 1.325v and 4.4GHz seems stable, only 10 minutes into Prime95 though. So far, this has been the most stable settings, my chip must really like the V!
> 
> Batch#3235D924
> 
> I know I did not get the best stepping, but my chip seems like an O/C dud. I can never get a good chip to O/C with my setup!


Can you post screenshots of your bios so we can look them over? Format a Flashdrive in FAT32, reboot into bios, then hit F12


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> At fixed vcore 1.465 with LLC on turbo, do you think i will be degrading my chip fast? i rise to 1.476 under really heavy load
> running 4.7ghz, i am not satisfied with 1.38vcore for 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( this is for a 24/7 oc, watercooled, i just am curious if running 4.5 1.38 is going to have same result as 4.7 1.46 constant)
> 
> only difficulties i have is setting lower LLC and having higher vcore which gives a droop under load or setting high LLC and having lower vcore which causes a spike under heavy load


Unless you have a reason to run fixed vcore, i would switch it to offset w/ C1e and speedstep enabled for 24/7.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Unless you have a reason to run fixed vcore, i would switch it to offset w/ C1e and speedstep enabled for 24/7.


Thanks mate, but i have a reason to run fixed vcore







Which is why im looking for more advice!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Thanks mate, but i have a reason to run fixed vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why im looking for more advice!


Well 1.38v is pretty high for 4.5ghz, most get theirs stable around 1.3-1.32v. Have you tried bring down the vcore? Im assuming this is for the 2600k


----------



## ZeVo

Sorry Jpm for not getting back to you but I'm having some issues with my 670 which I need to fix.. I will try to get some results soon!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well 1.38v is pretty high for 4.5ghz, most get theirs stable around 1.3-1.32v. Have you tried bring down the vcore? Im assuming this is for the 2600k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well 1.38v is pretty high for 4.5ghz, most get theirs stable around 1.3-1.32v. Have you tried bring down the vcore? Im assuming this is for the 2600k


Yes but since chips aren't made the same, that is not factual information, for my chip it's not high, it's simply the voltage required for my OC
1.38v is the vcore after bringing down to the lowest stable possible

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
As you can see plenty of peoples 2600k require more volts than I do, while I can't vouch their OC settings, it's just the fact of the silicon lottery with different chips of different batches

Sure I wish I could run on a lower vcore, 4.4ghz requires 1.296 for me, but 4.5 is the big jump, and I can get to 4.7 with 1.46v, I just have a lazy chip







requires too much power to run high

if you used any other guides than the one in that thread i linked please let me know, all experiences and facts will help my research out


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Yes but since chips aren't made the same, that is not factual information, for my chip it's not high, it's simply the voltage required for my OC
> 1.38v is the vcore after bringing down to the lowest stable possible
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
> As you can see plenty of peoples 2600k require more volts than I do, while I can't vouch their OC settings, it's just the fact of the silicon lottery with different chips of different batches
> 
> Sure I wish I could run on a lower vcore, 4.4ghz requires 1.296 for me, but 4.5 is the big jump, and I can get to 4.7 with 1.46v, I just have a lazy chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> requires too much power to run high
> 
> if you used any other guides than the one in that thread i linked please let me know, all experiences and facts will help my research out


Since its not stable at a lower vcore then your kind of stuck. The only thing you could to to help prevent degradation (if any occurs) would be using offset instead of fixed.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Since its not stable at a lower vcore then your kind of stuck. The only thing you could to to help prevent degradation (if any occurs) would be using offset instead of fixed.


i would if i could mate, i run programs that are at cpu and ram usage 24/7 more than 50% each and I cant afford the hiccups in boost

how would using offset change the vcore of what its stable at 4.5ghz? wouldn't the offset still put me at 1.38 that i need to get stable at 4.5?

I'm thinking about just dropping to 4.4ghz and running under 1.3, not sure if this 100mhz is worth such a higher vcore









i appreciate you trying to help


----------



## Qlix

I wanna know how to work with fixed voltages and just have to deal with vcore and multi. None of this turbo boost, turbo offset, vcore offset an ****


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I wanna know how to work with fixed voltages and just have to deal with vcore and multi. None of this turbo boost, turbo offset, vcore offset an ****


Fixed voltage is mostly for people who run constant speeds and don't want a power saving feature when the computer is idle (most likely used for people who's computers aren't idle even when they aren't there)

It's actually similar, I wouldn't say simpler.

Find stable vcore for desired multiplier
Find proper LLC setting to try to elminate vcore spikes completely and try to elminate most droop.
(example, you don't want a vcore that droops from 1.320 all the way to 1.240, 1.320 to 1.296 would be acceptable but the purpose is to find a LLC level that keeps the cpu voltage under load closest to what its set at)

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
check out that thread there are a bunch of overclocking guides there so you can get an idea of what and how to do.

wish you the best mate


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> i would if i could mate, i run programs that are at cpu and ram usage 24/7 more than 50% each and I cant afford the hiccups in boost
> 
> how would using offset change the vcore of what its stable at 4.5ghz? wouldn't the offset still put me at 1.38 that i need to get stable at 4.5?
> 
> I'm thinking about just dropping to 4.4ghz and running under 1.3, not sure if this 100mhz is worth such a higher vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i appreciate you trying to help


If you switch to offset( w/ C1e & Speedstep enabled) you cpu will most likely still be at the same full load vcore. The advantage is having it downclock to a 16 multi and idle at .96-1.000v roughly. If your CPU is constantly at high usage then its not going to help.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I wanna know how to work with fixed voltages and just have to deal with vcore and multi. None of this turbo boost, turbo offset, vcore offset an ****


Read above post. If you CPU is not a constant high usage then there is not much reason to use fixed.


----------



## Qlix

I know theres really no reason to, I just cant wrap my head around the offset thing. I follow this guide and cant get **** to post at 4.6. I figure dealing with 1 set voltage and vdroop is easier than dealing with 2 offsets and a but load of other variables. After i find what i can do max i can always back down and change it to offset and try to hit that same vcore for 24/7... right?

I know i could be WAY off with that statement... but it sounded good









edit2: whats more important? Core temps or Package temp? package seems high but cores are all way within range... its a 15c difference -.-


----------



## Qlix

I basically maxed vcore to manufacturers specs and went from there. Im hoping that its high as ****... BUT I cant run a P95 session like this without crashing at 47x.

So my super-amazingly-knowledgeable buddies... where do i go from here? temps are within range... so far.

It would POST @ 50x but go into a restart loop crashing at the Starting Windows screen


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I know theres really no reason to, I just cant wrap my head around the offset thing. I follow this guide and cant get **** to post at 4.6. I figure dealing with 1 set voltage and vdroop is easier than dealing with 2 offsets and a but load of other variables. After i find what i can do max i can always back down and change it to offset and try to hit that same vcore for 24/7... right?
> 
> I know i could be WAY off with that statement... but it sounded good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit2: whats more important? Core temps or Package temp? package seems high but cores are all way within range... its a 15c difference -.-


Its better to start w/ offset otherwise you will just have to end up completely redoing your overclock. Try and post at 4.5ghz w/ a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo. Then run P95 for a few minutes and post up your CPU-z idle and full load vcore. I will be able to help you from there.

About your bios for offset voltage:

Set Spread spectrum to Disabled.
Change Fixed to Offset
Set Dram Voltage at 1.5v instead of auto
Change C1e to enabled
C3 & C6 to Disabled

I would start w/ a 45 multi +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo


----------



## Qlix

(i was in the process of this when you replied so i havent tried your way tet. But doing it my way, dropping vcore to 1.45 and 46x this is where i am after ~15 minutes. Off to do your way now...

edit: are those even readable to everyone else? they arent to me -.-

let me know ill resize some ****


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Its better to start w/ offset otherwise you will just have to end up completely redoing your overclock. Try and post at 4.5ghz w/ a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo. Then run P95 for a few minutes and post up your CPU-z idle and full load vcore. I will be able to help you from there.
> 
> About your bios for offset voltage:
> 
> Set Spread spectrum to Disabled.
> Change Fixed to Offset
> Set Dram Voltage at 1.5v instead of auto
> Change C1e to enabled
> C3 & C6 to Disabled
> 
> I would start w/ a 45 multi +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo


Blue screened after 2 minutes


----------



## Lucky 23

1.45v seems way too high for 4.6Ghz


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Blue screened after 2 minutes


Did you get to the desktop? Or did it BSOD while running P95?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Did you get to the desktop? Or did it BSOD while running P95?


blue screened after 2 minutes of P95

I logged back in at the same settings, started P95 again and took a screenie with load vcore stuffs


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok so your idle vcore is 1.016? Is that what idle its showing in CPU-z w/ a 16 multi?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok so your idle vcore is 1.016? Is that what idle its showing in CPU-z w/ a 16 multi?


wouldnt know... I never see it drop down to 16x multi. I have everything set the way you said to and it always sits at 45. But right now it says 45x @ 1.016


----------



## Lucky 23

Do you have speedstep and C1e enabled?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Do you have speedstep and C1e enabled?


yes. i just reset to UEFI defaults and re-entered your settings

idle


load


----------



## Qlix

OK i passed a 15 minute P95 run at your settings this time after a UEFI reset... i really dont like those temps now


----------



## Lucky 23

Well i dont know why its not downclocking to a 16 multi, if your settings are correct then it should.

Check you windows power management settings. I didnt have to change mine but i know some people were having this problem and need to adjust them. Also it needs to be set to balanced instead of high performance.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> OK i passed a 15 minute P95 run at your settings this time after a UEFI reset


Ok well try and get the downclocking issue worked out first. What are your current offset / turbo to pass 15 min of P95?

You CPU should downclock like this when setup correctly.


----------



## Qlix

I know how it SHOULD downclock







it just never has. I always have my power managment **** set to high performance. Ill set it to balanced. but i hate sleep mode lol. So thats gotta go away

and my current settings are .004 turbo .005 multi.

edit: ok changing power options to balanced fixed the downclock.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I know how it SHOULD downclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just never has. I always have my power managment **** set to high performance. Ill set it to balanced. but i hate sleep mode lol. So thats gotta go away
> 
> and my current settings are .004 turbo .005 multi.
> 
> edit: ok changing power options to balanced fixed the downclock.


You can turn sleep mode off without changing power settings







Just edit the sleep settings under the balanced


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I know how it SHOULD downclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just never has. I always have my power managment **** set to high performance. Ill set it to balanced. but i hate sleep mode lol. So thats gotta go away
> 
> and my current settings are .004 turbo .005 multi.
> 
> edit: ok changing power options to balanced fixed the downclock.


Even on balanced you can still make it so the computer doesnt sleep. I have mine setup so it doesnt sleep either.

Ok so its lasted 15 min w/ a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo? Ok well at least what ive seen from other members w/ ivy bridge, they are getting 45 stable around 1.25v or less and it looks like your at 1.32.

If you want to stay w/ 4.5ghz then you can set turbo to auto and start dipping into then negative offset to bring you full load vcore down. ( example -0.005 offset, -0.010...etc and find the lowest stable full load vcore for 4.5) Basically if you go for 4.5ghz offset will most likely support a good idle vcore and stable full load vcore and additional turbo voltage might not be needed.

Otherwise if you want to go for a higher multiplier you can but since your at the lowest positive offset (+0.005) you might still have to go into the negatives. It depends on what vcore you cpu needs at X multiplier.

You can get a rough estimate of what your chip might need for each multiplier by looking here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet

Let me know what multi you plan on going for but now your bios is set up correctly so its just a matter of using offset, turbo and multiplier.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Even on balanced you can still make it so the computer doesnt sleep. I have mine setup so it doesnt sleep either.
> 
> Ok so its lasted 15 min w/ a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo? Ok well at least what ive seen from other members w/ ivy bridge, they are getting 45 stable around 1.25v or less and it looks like your at 1.32.
> 
> If you want to stay w/ 4.5ghz then you can set turbo to auto and start dipping into then negative offset to bring you full load vcore down. ( example -0.005 offset, -0.010...etc and find the lowest stable full load vcore for 4.5) Basically if you go for 4.5ghz offset will most likely support a good idle vcore and stable full load vcore and additional turbo voltage might not be needed.
> 
> Otherwise if you want to go for a higher multiplier you can but since your at the lowest positive offset (+0.005) you might still have to go into the negatives. It depends on what vcore you cpu needs at X multiplier.
> 
> You can get a rough estimate of what your chip might need for each multiplier by looking here.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
> 
> Let me know what multi you plan on going for but now your bios is set up correctly so its just a matter of using offset, turbo and multiplier.


watching that list im 100% i can do 5gz ....looking at the people that did 5 and 4.8 ....i have alot of headroom to play with

i ran 5 for a bit at 1.4

im at Level 3 of the CLL ....should i do a different one for 5ghz?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> watching that list im 100% i can do 5gz ....looking at the people that did 5 and 4.8 ....i have alot of headroom to play with
> 
> i ran 5 for a bit at 1.4
> 
> im at Level 3 of the CLL ....should i do a different one for 5ghz?


Soooo much better than your last chip! I want 5.0 too, but the temps....soon though.....


----------



## inedenimadam

Double post!


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Even on balanced you can still make it so the computer doesnt sleep. I have mine setup so it doesnt sleep either.
> 
> Ok so its lasted 15 min w/ a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo? Ok well at least what ive seen from other members w/ ivy bridge, they are getting 45 stable around 1.25v or less and it looks like your at 1.32.
> 
> If you want to stay w/ 4.5ghz then you can set turbo to auto and start dipping into then negative offset to bring you full load vcore down. ( example -0.005 offset, -0.010...etc and find the lowest stable full load vcore for 4.5) Basically if you go for 4.5ghz offset will most likely support a good idle vcore and stable full load vcore and additional turbo voltage might not be needed.
> 
> Otherwise if you want to go for a higher multiplier you can but since your at the lowest positive offset (+0.005) you might still have to go into the negatives. It depends on what vcore you cpu needs at X multiplier.
> 
> You can get a rough estimate of what your chip might need for each multiplier by looking here.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
> 
> Let me know what multi you plan on going for but now your bios is set up correctly so its just a matter of using offset, turbo and multiplier.


Ill be happy with 4.8, but if i can get higher thatd be awesome. Not gonna get my hopes up though.

edit: Ive got this other wierd thing happening when i try to reboot. Sometimes I wont get a POST message and it just boots straight into windows. Like it skips POST altogether. Ever seen this before?


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok well your idle vcore is where you want it to be so you dont need to touch offset.

You will need to start taking up the multiplier and doing short runs in P95. If P95 fails you will want to increase turbo and then run P95 again. At 4.8ghz you might have to start messing w/ PLL so other members on here will have to give you advice on that.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok well your idle vcore is where you want it to be so you dont need to touch offset.
> 
> You will need to start taking up the multiplier and doing short runs in P95. If P95 fails you will want to increase turbo and then run P95 again. At 4.8ghz you might have to start messing w/ PLL so other members on here will have to give you advice on that.


So pop the multi up 1, run P95, if i pass... do it again... fail up Turbo till it passes. Rinse repeat?

Is 10 minutes really enough to determine if i can move up? I know it doesnt prove 24/7 stability... but for trial and error purposes?


----------



## Qlix

Also: Why is there such a huge difference between Core Temp's readings and HWmonitor's readings? Which one is correct?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> So pop the multi up 1, run P95, if i pass... do it again... fail up Turbo till it passes. Rinse repeat?
> 
> Is 10 minutes really enough to determine if i can move up? I know it doesnt prove 24/7 stability... but for trial and error purposes?


Exactly.

I do short runs on P95 on Small fft to get an idea of how close i am. Then when your ready switch to custom blend like the guide says and just let it run. See if P95 can pass 8-12 hours

As for the temps, thats normal mine does the same thing except core 2 is my hot core and core 0 is the coolest


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> I do short runs on P95 on Small fft to get an idea of how close i am. Then when your ready switch to custom blend like the guide says and just let it run. See if P95 can pass 8-12 hours
> 
> As for the temps, thats normal mine does the same thing except core 2 is my hot core and core 0 is the coolest


ok but which one is accurate? Thats a 5 - 15 Degree swing depending on which core youre looking at. Also... lets say Im working on a 47x multi... I havent touched Offset (this is correct?) and i cant load into windows until +.133 to Turbo? should I be getting this high? I have LLC set to 3, PLL Overvolt enabled


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> ok but which one is accurate? Thats a 5 - 15 Degree swing depending on which core youre looking at. Also... lets say Im working on a 47x multi... I havent touched Offset (this is correct?) and i cant load into windows until +.133 to Turbo? should I be getting this high? I have LLC set to 3, PLL Overvolt enabled


I wouldn't look at what it is showing you on the taskbar -- look at the temps the program actually tells you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> ok but which one is accurate? Thats a 5 - 15 Degree swing depending on which core youre looking at. Also... lets say Im working on a 47x multi... I havent touched Offset (this is correct?) and i cant load into windows until +.133 to Turbo? should I be getting this high? I have LLC set to 3, PLL Overvolt enabled


for 47 you may need to bump the base (Offset) a little bit AND enable Internal PLL. +133mV turbo is fine, what really matters is the bios, Idle and Load vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

watch this video:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> watch this video:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade


That is sooooo awesome, I saw this and still used a blade though.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> I wouldn't look at what it is showing you on the taskbar -- look at the temps the program actually tells you.


It's 2 different programs. The task bar is core temp, that's also what it reads in the core temp window. The other one is obviously hwmonitor. They're clearly different. I need to know which is accurate.


----------



## Qlix

Double


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Ill be happy with 4.8, but if i can get higher thatd be awesome. Not gonna get my hopes up though.
> 
> edit: Ive got this other wierd thing happening when i try to reboot. Sometimes I wont get a POST message and it just boots straight into windows. Like it skips POST altogether. Ever seen this before?


yes my computer does the same sometimes lol


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is sooooo awesome, I saw this and still used a blade though.










wow i would have rather done this than used a razor! *** ....this seemed ALOT easier and less risky since all the pressure will be on the glue

next one ill do it like this!!!


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> yes my computer does the same sometimes lol


It's annoying a ****. Is there a way to make it stop? That plus the random A2 dr debug error are a pita when overclocking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow i would have rather done this than used a razor! *** ....this seemed ALOT easier and less risky since all the pressure will be on the glue
> 
> next one ill do it like this!!!


as soon as the rest of the waterloop stuff and the mobo get here I'm trying the hammer! did 2 with a razor blade (first with a single edge, second with a shaving blade) just too slow... but still have all fingers intact!

I have a machinist's vise for my drill press (no "teeth") that should do it. Will post back after I shoot a PCB across the garage like a hockey puck!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> It's annoying a ****. Is there a way to make it stop? That plus the random A2 dr debug error are a pita when overclocking.


I get that too on occasion. just spam the F2 key. For me, hitting the interrupt (reset) button will resolve an A2 hang and repost fine.

when you get into bios, go to the southbridge setup (I think, else north), make sure you IDE mode disabled - you're using ACHI right?

nevermind, stupid suggestion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> ok but which one is accurate? Thats a 5 - 15 Degree swing depending on which core youre looking at. Also... lets say Im working on a 47x multi... I havent touched Offset (this is correct?) and i cant load into windows until +.133 to Turbo? should I be getting this high? I have LLC set to 3, PLL Overvolt enabled


you shouldn't run two programs reading the same sensor. for example, if you have HW or Open hardware monitor running and open ATXU, fan readings get screwy (at least on this E3Gen3 board)

why are you using two anyway?


----------



## Qlix

I haven't tried it yet, I'm too scared, but if you get a carpet layers blade with a handle you may have more control and not slip and cut the die. These knives are ridiculously sharp and they're double edged, you wouldn't be able to use them without the handle. Ill take a picture in a few.

Also, I was thinking about it, wouldn't it be safer to slice along the edge of the ihs slowly and lightly till you eventually cut all the way through rather than try to force a blade between it and the pcb? Again more control o the force applied. Less risk of a knick


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you shouldn't run two programs reading the same sensor. for example, if you have HW or Open hardware monitor running and open ATXU, fan readings get screwy (at least on this E3Gen3 board)
> 
> why are you using two anyway?


Core temp didn't show min/max voltages and hwmonitor didn't have a task bar option. I was unaware that 2 programs working simultaneously would throw things off. But with that said, if I chose to just use hwmonitor... It's going to be accurate?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I get that too on occasion. just spam the F2 key. For me, hitting the interrupt (reset) button will resolve an A2 hang and repost fine.
> 
> when you get into bios, go to the southbridge setup (I think, else north), make sure you IDE mode disabled - you're using ACHI right?
> 
> nevermind, stupid suggestion.


Yes ahci enabled. And hitting reset doesn't work for A2 for me. What does F2 spam do?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Core temp didn't show min/max voltages and hwmonitor didn't have a task bar option. I was unaware that 2 programs working simultaneously would throw things off. But with that said, if I chose to just use hwmonitor... It's going to be accurate?


accurate or precise - they are different. any of these is relatively precise, but none are truly accurate. Frankly, I'd trash both and use open hardware monitor. will put any sensor on the task bar, plot temps over time... etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Yes ahci enabled. And hitting reset doesn't work for A2 for me. What does F2 spam do?


sorry - if your rig hangs at A2, hitting reset will not work? Wow. so you have to hold the power button down for a few secs?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry - if your rig hangs at A2, hitting reset will not work? Wow. so you have to hold the power button down for a few secs?


More like I have to pull gpu's and clear cmos


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> ok but which one is accurate? Thats a 5 - 15 Degree swing depending on which core youre looking at. Also... lets say Im working on a 47x multi... I havent touched Offset (this is correct?) and i cant load into windows until +.133 to Turbo? should I be getting this high? I have LLC set to 3, PLL Overvolt enabled


Well you might have to touch offset now since you turbo is getting so high. I was just having you use turbo to try and keep your idle vcore as low as possible.

As far as i know the temp difference is very common w/ sandy bridge and ivy bridge chips.

For temp programs I use Realtemp while stress testing and core temp for daily use. The temperature is accurate, just keep an eye on the hottest core to make sure it doesnt go too high, usually you want to stay below 90c


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you shouldn't run two programs reading the same sensor. for example, if you have HW or Open hardware monitor running and open ATXU, fan readings get screwy (at least on this E3Gen3 board)
> 
> why are you using two anyway?


X2 just use one program


----------



## Qlix

Ok so I'm jut gonna stress my concern again. So I use one program, I track temps, I close it, I open a new program, track temps. What happens if they're substantially different? Like I said atm, hwmonitor is 5 to 15 degrees cooler. That's unsettling.


----------



## Qlix

Also, at the settings I posted above, real temp pops up to 90+... With an h90. I think I need to reseat it


----------



## Lucky 23

Whats your current offset and turbo?

Whats your full load vcore displayed in CPU-z?

Ive never used HWmonitor to monitor temps during stress testing.

core temp or real temp are the most popular


----------



## Drak0

ok i found out its not the overclock, i updated my bios to 2.80 and run the pc by default setting. it froze 5 minutes ago, what can cause that?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> ok i found out its not the overclock, i updated my bios to 2.80 and run the pc by default setting. it froze 5 minutes ago, what can cause that?


uuhhh - we nedd more info?


----------



## Drak0

sorry

Asus Extreme 4
gtx670
8gb gskill 1600
ssd samsung 830
i5 3570k

The pc just randomly freezes. Never occurred under load. Checked the ram and the temperatures, both are ok. I've assembled everything with extreme attention. there shouldn't be any short

the vcore at 3.4ghz default is 0.872


----------



## Qlix

So i just set everything back to 45x, 0.005 offset, 0.004 turbo, LLC 3 and seem like im running hot. 84c on the hottest core with an H90. Somethings gotta be up


----------



## Qlix

Ok so 15 minutes stable in P95 blend @ .100 turbo or so (whatever the first notch was above .100), .033 offset, LLC 3, PLL enabled, CPU PLL voltage 1.73 or something (i think.. i suspect im gonna have to edit these values







) but temps are over 90c

edit: its .105 Turbo, .025 offset, 1.73 CPU PLL, 47x. booted windows, started P95, ran for 5 minutes and crashed P95... is NOT crashing windows though. Just throwing WHEA errors all over. I think we're getting closer


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys - I jus put this Asrock OC Formula + 3770K together. using the stock cooler (don't laugh yet) and not yet delidded... I'm at 45x 2h p95 stable (just starting) max temp with the Intel trash HS is 87c on one core, 88c on the package. the formula has top side voltage check points have it is spot on with a DMM. OHM records a windows spike of 1.224V. didn't see that with the DMM but it may have flashed by.

cant wait to pop the top on this costa rica batch. yee haa


----------



## fsf

asrock z77 extreme 3

i5 2500k @4.7 ghz 1.408 max vcore showing in hwmonitor
max temp 88C under prime 95 after 2 hours.

I know it's pretty bad but I'd like to know if it's safe to use 24/7.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> sorry
> 
> Asus Extreme 4
> gtx670
> 8gb gskill 1600
> ssd samsung 830
> i5 3570k
> 
> The pc just randomly freezes. Never occurred under load. Checked the ram and the temperatures, both are ok. I've assembled everything with extreme attention. there shouldn't be any short
> 
> the vcore at 3.4ghz default is 0.872


if you think it was the bios flash, reflash it and make sure you update all the drivers (INF and intel management engine).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fsf*
> 
> asrock z77 extreme 3
> 
> i5 2500k @4.7 ghz 1.408 max vcore showing in hwmonitor
> max temp 88C under prime 95 after 2 hours.
> 
> I know it's pretty bad but I'd like to know if it's safe to use 24/7.


sure. looks good. 1.408 is somewhat high.. have you tried lowering cpu pll? is that an extreme 3 gen 3?


----------



## Drak0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you think it was the bios flash, reflash it and make sure you update all the drivers (INF and intel management engine).


it was doing it before the bios flash. i've run memtest for the whole night, a 3dmark ed prime. i can rule out gpu, cpu and ram. i hope its not the damn ssd or some kind of short in the case. the second one would be a pain to find.

Oh well, i wanted to try the prolimatech pk3 in any case so, i will probably reassembly the computer and check.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> it was doing it before the bios flash. i've run memtest for the whole night, a 3dmark ed prime. i can rule out gpu, cpu and ram. i hope its not the damn ssd or some kind of short in the case. the second one would be a pain to find.
> 
> Oh well, i wanted to try the prolimatech pk3 in any case so, i will probably reassembly the computer and check.


take a look in event viewer for what the errors were right before you had to reset ("Unexpected Shutdown")


----------



## Jpmboy

Just for grins:

some pictures
the new test bench:

DSC00045.JPG 1553k .JPG file

external rad system for Main (work) rig)

DSC00048.JPG 1475k .JPG file

Inside the WC 2700K work rig case (all copper blocks)

DSC00003.JPG 1681k .JPG file


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just for grins:
> 
> some pictures
> the new test bench:
> 
> DSC00045.JPG 1553k .JPG file
> 
> external rad system for Main (work) rig)
> 
> DSC00048.JPG 1475k .JPG file
> 
> Inside the WC 2700K work rig case (all copper blocks)
> 
> DSC00003.JPG 1681k .JPG file


That is allot of copper. Nice bench rig!


----------



## Drak0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> take a look in event viewer for what the errors were right before you had to reset ("Unexpected Shutdown")


i found a bunch of ID 46 event, something about file paging (mine is disabled) followed sometimes, not always, by a critical error being the hardware reset. I tought with 8gb of ram and a ssd the file paging was useless. Should i have it back. This is just till 22nd of jenuary so i will keep scrolling.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> i found a bunch of ID 46 event, something about file paging (mine is disabled) followed sometimes, not always, by a critical error being the hardware reset. I tought with 8gb of ram and a ssd the file paging was useless. Should i have it back. This is just till 22nd of jenuary so i will keep scrolling.


I probably don't know about this, but why disable the page file because it is w/r to your SSD (not a good thing for an SSD). locate the page file to a mechanical disk if you need it.


----------



## TheStig93

how did I do?

+0.005 Vcore offset

+0.016 Turbo offset

20 min prime stable so far, havent had time to test it futher yet.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just for grins:
> 
> some pictures
> the new test bench:
> 
> DSC00045.JPG 1553k .JPG file
> 
> external rad system for Main (work) rig)
> 
> DSC00048.JPG 1475k .JPG file
> 
> Inside the WC 2700K work rig case (all copper blocks)
> 
> DSC00003.JPG 1681k .JPG file










Awesome


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> 
> how did I do?
> 
> +0.005 Vcore offset
> 
> +0.016 Turbo offset
> 
> 20 min prime stable so far, havent had time to test it futher yet.


I would have CPU-z open while stressing rather then hwmonitor. Looks good so far, see if it lasts 8-12 hours of P95


----------



## TheStig93

Thx, will do.
Which LLC setting do u guys recommend? Putting it on 2 actually made my voltage a little higher than on Auto.


----------



## Lucky 23

I run LLC Level 3.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I run LLC Level 3.


LLC3 for sure. only go higher (more LLC - lower # for Asrock) if it absolutely will not get stable @3 even after adding more vcore.


----------



## Drak0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I probably don't know about this, but why disable the page file because it is w/r to your SSD (not a good thing for an SSD). locate the page file to a mechanical disk if you need it.


page file w/r on the disk so its not that good for a ssd. I did what you suggested, relocated the page file to a mechanical drive. lets see what happens. once i am stable i will try the prolimatech pk3 and go for oc again.


----------



## Qlix

just cant get stable at 4.7

turbo .105
LLC 3
offset .025
PLL 1.737 (i think, i know its 1.7 something







)

starting to seriously consider a delid. Im just skerred.

sidenote: at what point would i recognize my PSU as a limitation. Its only a 550w corsair, and i do have 2 560ti's running on it as well. So i know Im tight.I may try pulling a 560 at some point and seeing if i can improve power draw... think it would help?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> just cant get stable at 4.7
> 
> turbo .105
> LLC 3
> offset .025
> PLL 1.737 (i think, i know its 1.7 something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> starting to seriously consider a delid. Im just skerred.
> 
> sidenote: at what point would i recognize my PSU as a limitation. Its only a 550w corsair, and i do have 2 560ti's running on it as well. So i know Im tight.I may try pulling a 560 at some point and seeing if i can improve power draw... think it would help?


Pull one of them and don't overclock the other while your getting your cpu stable. You are awful tight against the wall there.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Pull one of them and don't overclock the other while your getting your cpu stable. You are awful tight against the wall there.


would hitting that wall cause the same crashes/blue screens?


----------



## Qlix

Would something like a dedicated gpu power supply be worth it in this case? I can get a 300w one for $30


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Would something like a dedicated gpu power supply be worth it in this case? I can get a 300w one for $30


300W would still be pretty low for your cards, as I understand those can push 170w each without any overclocking. For the purpose of this thread I would say pull one and stabilize your CPU overclock. Once you are overclocked replace the 2nd card and put everything under load.

Build your rig at this website: http://pcpartpicker.com/ you should be able to see your estimated power requirements, and if I remember correctly it will even warn you that your psu is insufficient. just remember, it doesn't take overclocking into account.


----------



## Qlix

this is 4.4... I dont like those temps or that voltage... but i started crashing at 4.5 @ .004 turbo/.005 offset/llc 3


----------



## M0reP0wer

At the end of the guide under "Getting closer..." I don't understand what the process is here. What is the initial test for this stage to start it off? Also if you fail it, how are we supposed to achieve the max cpu multiplier if we reduce the cpu multiplier? Why does the 2nd fail say "(max vcore)" there? Are there two separate ways to fail the test? Can someone explain the process a bit for this stage?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> At the end of the guide under "Getting closer..." I don't understand what the process is here. What is the initial test for this stage to start it off? Also if you fail it, how are we supposed to achieve the max cpu multiplier if we reduce the cpu multiplier? Why does the 2nd fail say "(max vcore)" there? Are there two separate ways to fail the test? Can someone explain the process a bit for this stage?


When you get to the "getting closer" part of the guide, you should have a semi-stabe (able to pass 5 mins of prime) overclock using the settings : offset 005 and turbo .004 (usually somewhere between multiplier 42-45). If you have done that, the "getting closer" section is where you will up the multiplier by 1 and then add turbo until it stops failing. Yes there are two ways to "fail". The first is when you BSOD or Prime95 kicks you errors, the remedy is to add more turbo. The second way to "fail" in that section is when you have reached a predetermined (by you) maximum safe voltage for your processor, the only remedy is to lower the multiplier by 1 and move on to the next section. For me, I stay under 1.300 to limit degradation and keep temperatures manageable, Intel puts max VCore at 1.5.

We will be able to help out allot more if you fill out the rig builder at the top of the page, and then include it in your signature.

Don't give up! It might seem daunting, but these chips are pretty resilient to mistakes. They have built in safe guards against baking them, and will throttle down and turn themselves off before any damage can be done. Also, don't hesitate to ask more questions, there are a ton of people here that are ready to help.


----------



## agentsmith23

I followed the guide and so far I am happy with the results but seem to have hit a wall at 4.9GHz on a 2500K and Asrock Z77 Fatal1ty Performance. Here are my settings:

49X Multiplier
100 Host Clock
Spread Spectrum Disabled
Speedstep Disabled
Additional Turbo Voltage +0.012V
PLL Overvoltage Disabled
All Power Limits 500
GT Overclocking Disabled
RAM Timings are stock at 1866 1.5V
VCORE Offset +0.005
LLC 2
PLL Voltage 1.709

These settings work great for 4.9GHz and VCore will get to 1.432 and hit 90C using the Intel Burn in Test which does make the processor throttle. In Prime 95 it will hit 1.424 VCore and the temps max out at 83C. I am not crazy about these temps though but I know under normal use it shouldn't come anywhere near these temps. Does anyone have any recommendations on what I should change to get it to 5GHZ? If I leave all other settings alone and put it to 50X multiplier, it will fail to POST. I have tried increasing the Turbo voltage and got up to 0.020 and no change. Any other recommendations would be appreciated. I have had it boot at 5GHz before when setting a fixed voltage around the same that I am seeing when testing, I have also tried increasing LLC to 1 and that didn't help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> I followed the guide and so far I am happy with the results but seem to have hit a wall at 4.9GHz on a 2500K and Asrock Z77 Fatal1ty Performance. Here are my settings:
> 
> 49X Multiplier
> 100 Host Clock
> Spread Spectrum Disabled
> Speedstep Disabled
> Additional Turbo Voltage +0.012V
> PLL Overvoltage Disabled
> All Power Limits 500
> GT Overclocking Disabled
> RAM Timings are stock at 1866 1.5V
> VCORE Offset +0.005
> LLC 2
> PLL Voltage 1.709
> 
> These settings work great for 4.9GHz and VCore will get to 1.432 and hit 90C using the Intel Burn in Test which does make the processor throttle. In Prime 95 it will hit 1.424 VCore and the temps max out at 83C. I am not crazy about these temps though but I know under normal use it shouldn't come anywhere near these temps. Does anyone have any recommendations on what I should change to get it to 5GHZ? If I leave all other settings alone and put it to 50X multiplier, it will fail to POST. I have tried increasing the Turbo voltage and got up to 0.020 and no change. Any other recommendations would be appreciated. I have had it boot at 5GHz before when setting a fixed voltage around the same that I am seeing when testing, I have also tried increasing LLC to 1 and that didn't help.


Really - you got 49 p95 stable with 5/12 mV O/T? and these settings produce a vcore of 1.432? wow Enable PLL Overvoltage and add to offset not turbo watch temps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Don't give up! It might seem daunting, but these chips are pretty resilient to mistakes. .


that's for sure... check this out:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1376628/1-9-vcore-3770k-dead/90


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Really - you got 49 p95 stable with 5/12 mV O/T? and these settings produce a vcore of 1.432? wow Enable PLL Overvoltage and add to offset not turbo watch temps.


I don't actually even need the O/T to be at 0.012, it is stable at 0.004, I just bumped it up to 0.012 to try to hit 5GHz.


----------



## agentsmith23

Enabled PLL Overvoltage, dropped O/T back to 0.004, didn't touch the offset and it booted right up. Idling I am seeing 1.368 Vcore and so far with P95 running for a few minutes I am at 76C and 1.424 VCore.


----------



## Qlix

How are those numbers even possible.... ? 2500k has the same starting voltages as a 3570k don't they? So he's basically at 4.9 at nearly the lowest settings? Screen shots!

But he's running 1.424 at load with .012 turbo and .004 offset...?


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> When you get to the "getting closer" part of the guide, you should have a semi-stabe (able to pass 5 mins of prime) overclock using the settings : offset 005 and turbo .004 (usually somewhere between multiplier 42-45). If you have done that, the "getting closer" section is where you will up the multiplier by 1 and then add turbo until it stops failing. Yes there are two ways to "fail". The first is when you BSOD or Prime95 kicks you errors, the remedy is to add more turbo. The second way to "fail" in that section is when you have reached a predetermined (by you) maximum safe voltage for your processor, the only remedy is to lower the multiplier by 1 and move on to the next section. For me, I stay under 1.300 to limit degradation and keep temperatures manageable, Intel puts max VCore at 1.5.
> 
> We will be able to help out allot more if you fill out the rig builder at the top of the page, and then include it in your signature.
> 
> Don't give up! It might seem daunting, but these chips are pretty resilient to mistakes. They have built in safe guards against baking them, and will throttle down and turn themselves off before any damage can be done. Also, don't hesitate to ask more questions, there are a ton of people here that are ready to help.


Thanks for explaining all that. Here is a link to my rig (can't figure out how to get it in signature): http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5090461

One question on the guide. When choosing offset mode vs fixed mode Im curious to know how much power consumption fixed mode costs in terms of the power bill compared with offset? Is it a big difference? (If it only meant an extra 5 bucks on the power bill every month I wouldn't care about that) But more importantly to me is how much does fixed mode reduce the life of your cpu vs offset mode?


----------



## adrian154

Hi guys. Awesome guide. I'm using i5-2500k with AsRock P67 Pro3 B3 motherboard.

I have a problem however, please help.

At first I tried Green Overclocking, which gave me BSOD right after my dekstop loaded (unfortunately I don't remember the BSOD code) but Windows loaded even at 5ghz.

So I went ahead and started with "Starting off..." part. With suggested settings I went from 33 to as high as 4.6ghz and it was all ok in Prime test. At 4.7ghz I got fatal error in Prime so I went back to 4.6ghz and went with second step: "Getting there"

I've put 4.7ghz with increased +1 on turbo (so 0.008v) but had 124 BSODs. So I added +1 on Vcore offset (put it on 0.010v). It was ok in Prime test and no errors for 5 mins. So I went ahead and put my multiplier at 48. However when I increased it to 4.8ghz when I tried to run stable test for 5 min with prime I got 124 bsod again. I then added Turbo +1 again to 0.012v and set windows setting not to restart PC on bsods. When I tried prime with 4.8ghz, 0.012v turbo and 0.010 core again it immediately froze.

I did hold the power button to turn it off. Then after reboot I can no longer get into windows if my clock is higher than 4.5 ghz no matter what settings I use (Windows just wont load). There is this windows loading but then it fades and stays on black screen. Any solutions? Please help

Another question: if i get bsods 124 error do i increase vcore by adding to vcore offset or by adding to turbo voltage?

Please note even if I get all my settings to load from preset to my 4.6 stable ghz from "Starting off.." step Windows still won't load. Please help.


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> How are those numbers even possible.... ? 2500k has the same starting voltages as a 3570k don't they? So he's basically at 4.9 at nearly the lowest settings? Screen shots!
> 
> But he's running 1.424 at load with .012 turbo and .004 offset...?


Here ya go:

5GHz.jpg 771k .jpg file

I am using watercooling and having VRM cooling issues at the moment. Unless I am holding a fan right over the VRM heatsinks, I do get a BSOD. As long as the VRM stays cool enough it stays up. I did end up going back to 0.012 turbo, 0.004 was unstable at 5GHz. and offset stayed at 0.005 offset.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> Enabled PLL Overvoltage, dropped O/T back to 0.004, didn't touch the offset and it booted right up. Idling I am seeing 1.368 Vcore and so far with P95 running for a few minutes I am at 76C and 1.424 VCore.


yeah - PLL overvoltage is usually needed at 47 and higher. with the raise in vcore under load, you have obviously disable vdroop. that's really a very high idle vcore. have you disabled speddstep and locking at 40 or 50 at idle?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> 5GHz.jpg 771k .jpg file
> 
> I am using watercooling *and having VRM cooling issues at the moment*. Unless I am holding a fan right over the VRM heatsinks, I do get a BSOD. As long as the VRM stays cool enough it stays up. I did end up going back to 0.012 turbo, 0.004 was unstable at 5GHz. and offset stayed at 0.005 offset.


I thought that board was like the OC formula and came stock with VRM dual cooling (air and water)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian154*
> 
> Hi guys. Awesome guide. I'm using i5-2500k with AsRock P67 Pro3 B3 motherboard.
> 
> I have a problem however, please help.
> 
> At first I tried Green Overclocking, which gave me BSOD right after my dekstop loaded (unfortunately I don't remember the BSOD code) but Windows loaded even at 5ghz.
> 
> So I went ahead and started with "Starting off..." part. With suggested settings I went from 33 to as high as 4.6ghz and it was all ok in Prime test. At 4.7ghz I got fatal error in Prime so I went back to 4.6ghz and went with second step: "Getting there"
> 
> I've put 4.7ghz with increased +1 on turbo (so 0.008v) but had 124 BSODs. So I added +1 on Vcore offset (put it on 0.010v). It was ok in Prime test and no errors for 5 mins. So I went ahead and put my multiplier at 48. However when I increased it to 4.8ghz when I tried to run stable test for 5 min with prime I got 124 bsod again. I then added Turbo +1 again to 0.012v and set windows setting not to restart PC on bsods. When I tried prime with 4.8ghz, 0.012v turbo and 0.010 core again it immediately froze.
> 
> I did hold the power button to turn it off. Then after reboot I can no longer get into windows if my clock is higher than 4.5 ghz no matter what settings I use (Windows just wont load). There is this windows loading but then it fades and stays on black screen. Any solutions? Please help
> 
> Another question: if i get bsods 124 error do i increase vcore by adding to vcore offset or by adding to turbo voltage?
> 
> Please note even if I get all my settings to load from preset to my 4.6 stable ghz from "Starting off.." step Windows still won't load. Please help.


you need to clr cmos and reload the last stable bios config


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> I don't actually even need the O/T to be at 0.012, it is stable at 0.004, I just bumped it up to 0.012 to try to hit 5GHz.


"O/T" = offset/turbo in millivolts


----------



## adrian154

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you need to clr cmos and reload the last stable bios config


Hi. Thanks for your reply. I did clear CMOS and reloaded on both UEFI defautls and then on stable 4.6ghz config but I am still not able to boot Windows if my clock is higher than 4.5ghz. I just lower the mulitpler from 4.6ghz config to 45 and it works flawless, I just ran 1h prime test and no errors at all and temps are around 78C. It works great at this speed however I'd like to check how much higher I can push but atm I am unable to do so. Any advice? Please note it ran flawless on 4.6ghz before just at 4.7 it started to give some 124 BSODs. And I was able to boot Windows even at 5ghz at start so this seems really weird :< Like some kind of block from my MOBO or Windows because it crashed? Idk

I'd also like to reup my question if I ever get to play with my CPU again (hopefully yes): if i get bsods 124 error do i increase vcore by adding to vcore offset or by adding to turbo voltage?


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I thought that board was like the OC formula and came stock with VRM dual cooling (air and water)


Nope just passive heatsinks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian154*
> 
> Hi. Thanks for your reply. I did clear CMOS and reloaded on both UEFI defautls and then on stable 4.6ghz config but I am still not able to boot Windows if my clock is higher than 4.5ghz. I just lower the mulitpler from 4.6ghz config to 45 and it works flawless, I just ran 1h prime test and no errors at all and temps are around 78C. It works great at this speed however I'd like to check how much higher I can push but atm I am unable to do so. Any advice? Please note it ran flawless on 4.6ghz before just at 4.7 it started to give some 124 BSODs. And I was able to boot Windows even at 5ghz at start so this seems really weird :< Like some kind of block from my MOBO or Windows because it crashed? Idk
> 
> I'd also like to reup my question if I ever get to play with my CPU again (hopefully yes): if i get bsods 124 error do i increase vcore by adding to vcore offset or by adding to turbo voltage?


please fill out rigbuilder and add it to your sig (edit sig-> "show my stuff")

you need to provide us with the bios settings for 46 and 47.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> Nope just passive heatsinks.


need a bigger fan!









Z77%20OC%20Formula(m).jpg 218k .jpg file


----------



## Qlix

Is the voltage readout on CPUz higher or lower than bios settings on the extreme6?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Thanks for explaining all that. Here is a link to my rig (can't figure out how to get it in signature): http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5090461
> 
> One question on the guide. When choosing offset mode vs fixed mode Im curious to know how much power consumption fixed mode costs in terms of the power bill compared with offset? Is it a big difference? (If it only meant an extra 5 bucks on the power bill every month I wouldn't care about that) But more importantly to me is how much does fixed mode reduce the life of your cpu vs offset mode?


I cant give you hard numbers for the power savings with offset mode, it would depend on too many independent variables based on your usage habits. I think of it as leaving an extra light bulb on, because the wattage delta is roughly 60W-70W using offset. Degradation occurs no matter what you do, but happens slower at lower temperatures, higher voltage=higher temperatures. The 212 is, as I understand, a decent cooler for the money, but is far from a top tier cooling solutions for super high clocks. I highly suggest taking the extra time to set your overclock up using offset mode, unless you have a specific reason that fixed is necessary.

How far along are you now? Multiplier? VCore? offset? turbo? LLC? Max Temp?


----------



## agentsmith23

Lower

http://www.overclock.net/t/1333812/asrock-z77-extreme4-z77-extreme6-review


----------



## adrian154

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please fill out rigbuilder and add it to your sig (edit sig-> "show my stuff")
> 
> you need to provide us with the bios settings for 46 and 47.


Excuse me for being total noob and not knowing how to post it in sig as you asked. Here's a link to my rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5090821

Now, the settings I used for 4.6ghz are exactly same as ones I set for 3.3 and everything above up to 4.7ghz (I changed them at 4.7). If we assume Load UEFI defaults these are the settings I took care to change:

Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004v

CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Voltage: +0.005v

CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 3

DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1600

Setting I didn't change from Default as I wasn't sure how to:
Command Rate (CR): 1N (I have this set to 1N from UEFI defaults but don't know how to change it to 2N, should I just put 2 there or don't touch it at all? It was working fine with 1N so far)

I've also changed (if it wasn't set default) following options as suggested in guide:
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled

No-Execute Memory Protection: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: Enabled

Core Current Limit: Max // For my mobo max = 500
Long Duration Power Limit: Max
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Max
Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max

Settings above ran flawlessly on up to 4.6ghz. Everything was perfect.

When I increased multipler to 47 I had fatal error on settings above. So I increased Additional Turbo Voltage to +0.008v, ran Prime again and it BSODed with 124 error. So I increased CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode to Offset Voltage: +0.010v. 4.7GHZ ran ok on Prime with these settings. So I went ahead and put 4.8GHZ. It gave me a 124 BSOD at start of test. I increased Additional Turbo Voltage to +0.012v and ran test again this time PC froze as soon as I started test. Then this happened:
Quote:


> I did hold the power button to turn it off. Then after reboot I can no longer get into windows if my clock is higher than 4.5 ghz no matter what settings I use (Windows just wont load). There is this windows loading but then it fades and stays on black screen. Any solutions? Please help


Thanks for your time reading this and help. Hopefully I didn't damage my CPU or other parts.'

Forgot to mention: I have also disabled following options (from 3.3 GHZ up to 4.8 I was using these settings below):

Enhanced Halt Sate (C1E) : Enabled
CPU C3 STATE : Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State support: Disabled


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> 5GHz.jpg 771k .jpg file
> 
> I am using watercooling and having VRM cooling issues at the moment. Unless I am holding a fan right over the VRM heatsinks, I do get a BSOD. As long as the VRM stays cool enough it stays up. I did end up going back to 0.012 turbo, 0.004 was unstable at 5GHz. and offset stayed at 0.005 offset.


From what it looks like in you screen shot you have only ran P95 for a few minutes. Thats not long enought to call it stable, run P95 for 8-12 hours.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian154*
> 
> Excuse me for being total noob and not knowing how to post it in sig as you asked. Here's a link to my rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5090821
> 
> Now, the settings I used for 4.6ghz are exactly same as ones I set for 3.3 and everything above up to 4.7ghz (I changed them at 4.7). If we assume Load UEFI defaults these are the settings I took care to change:


Just FYI, you can take screen shots of you bios by formatting a Flashdrive in FAT32, then reboot into bios and hit F12. This will save you some time when posting settings


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian154*
> 
> Excuse me for being total noob and not knowing how to post it in sig as you asked. Here's a link to my rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5090821
> I've also changed (if it wasn't set default) following options as suggested in guide:
> *Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled*


for 47x you probably need to enable PLL overvoltage. Additionally, simply booting to windows is not enough stress on the cpu to work at that overclock. As Lucky suggested, you need ot run p95 for 1-2h minimally and 8-12 for keeps.

I'd be very (pleasantly) surprised if 46 or 47 were stable (even 20min) at less than 1.3-1.4 vcore... much higher turbo and probably higher offset.

stay with it, you'll get a nice OC. remember, once you get past the point of like 42-45x, each 100MHz will cost ~ 40mV in vcore under load.


----------



## adrian154

Hi thanks for reply guys.

I want to note that my vcore on Hwmonitor is showing as high as 1.400V atm on max load with setings I posted above (+0.004v on turbo and +0.005v on vcore offset) on 4.5ghz. I ran prime test with it for 1h and everything seems ok. Also don't have booting problems with windows its great at 4.5. However I also want to note that I still can't boot while I could boot before (Windows) over 4.5ghz. Does it mean something broke? I didnt use internal PLL overvoltage before even when i put 5ghz on and windows booted. Why can't it load now?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Hello! At 4.8Ghz,i'm prime95 stable for 3 hours and gaming sessions that are 3-4 hours are perfectly stable too but i get them annoying Kernel-Whea errors.I have PPL overvoltage disabled.Will enabling it help me remove these errors?
Voltage: 1.344V prime95 and 1.328V in games.
Why do people say LLC level 3 is better than 2 ? I use monstly level 2...


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> From what it looks like in you screen shot you have only ran P95 for a few minutes. Thats not long enought to call it stable, run P95 for 8-12 hours.


You're right because I had to hold a fan in place just to keep it from throttling. I really want to get some waterblocks for the MOSFETs but no cash right now. I did however rig up a fan to "hang" in my case blowing at the VRM heatsinks. P95 has been running for about a half hr now using the recommended settings in the OC guide and I have seen my temps go up to 89C. If I run the in-place large FFTs torture test, which is what I have always used for stress testing I haven't seen the temps even go into the 80s.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Hello! At 4.8Ghz,i'm prime95 stable for 3 hours and gaming sessions that are 3-4 hours are perfectly stable too but i get them annoying Kernel-Whea errors.I have PPL overvoltage disabled.Will enabling it help me remove these errors?
> Voltage: 1.344V prime95 and 1.328V in games.
> Why do people say LLC level 3 is better than 2 ? I use monstly level 2...


Because Vdroop was implemented by Intel to help compensate voltage spikes, defeating such engineering completely is not suggested unless necessary to obtain stability or high clocks. In particular it is important on the ext4 motherboard because of the voltage miscalculation in software. You are probably closer to 1.400 in VCore than 1.300. The link to sin's review that describes the problem is just a page or so back. This has been cross confirmed by a couple regulars in this thread. I have personally measured .081 of unreported voltage on the ext4.

Edit:Here is the post that links to it
http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/5140#post_19644560


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian154*
> 
> Hi thanks for reply guys.
> 
> I want to note that my vcore on Hwmonitor is showing as high as 1.400V atm on max load with setings I posted above (+0.004v on turbo and +0.005v on vcore offset) on 4.5ghz. I ran prime test with it for 1h and everything seems ok. Also don't have booting problems with windows its great at 4.5. However I also want to note that I still can't boot while I could boot before (Windows) over 4.5ghz. Does it mean something broke? I didnt use internal PLL overvoltage before even when i put 5ghz on and windows booted. Why can't it load now?


whoa something ain't right. that's a v-high vcore for those settings. what LLC are you using?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Because Vdroop was implemented by Intel to help compensate voltage spikes, defeating such engineering completely is not suggested unless necessary to obtain stability or high clocks. In particular it is important on the ext4 motherboard because of the voltage miscalculation in software. You are probably closer to 1.400 in VCore than 1.300. The link to sin's review that describes the problem is just a page or so back. This has been cross confirmed by a couple regulars in this thread. I have personally measured .081 of unreported voltage on the ext4.
> 
> Edit:Here is the post that links to it
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/5140#post_19644560


I recently ordered a DMM because of that.There were ppl who didn't have misreadings voltage software and i hope i'm one of them.If i'm close to 1.4,then explain me how a Hyper212+ is holding temps from 70 to 75 and a single spike to 84 during prime95.Non-delidded chip,17-18C ambient.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Hello! At 4.8Ghz,i'm prime95 stable for 3 hours and gaming sessions that are 3-4 hours are perfectly stable too but i get them annoying Kernel-Whea errors.I have PPL overvoltage disabled.Will enabling it help me remove these errors?
> Voltage: 1.344V prime95 and 1.328V in games.
> Why do people say LLC level 3 is better than 2 ? I use monstly level 2...


yes, enable PLL overvoltage - usually solves hi-clock boot problems but can help with stability. IF you are getting WHEA errors the overclock IS NOT stable. that machine-check error results in the proc repeating an instruction to ensure the check-sum matches, so the stack backs up and your processor, although running at 48 is spending time correcting errors and is actually "under performing" for that clock speed. Up vcore either with offset or turbo if you are not in fixed mode.
set up the whea alert (search this forum for wheaville) gotta loose those whea errors.

as inde said, with that board you might want to get a cheap DMM.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I cant give you hard numbers for the power savings with offset mode, it would depend on too many independent variables based on your usage habits. I think of it as leaving an extra light bulb on, because the wattage delta is roughly 60W-70W using offset. Degradation occurs no matter what you do, but happens slower at lower temperatures, higher voltage=higher temperatures. The 212 is, as I understand, a decent cooler for the money, but is far from a top tier cooling solutions for super high clocks. I highly suggest taking the extra time to set your overclock up using offset mode, unless you have a specific reason that fixed is necessary.
> 
> How far along are you now? Multiplier? VCore? offset? turbo? LLC? Max Temp?


I'll give offset mode a shot ty for the infos. I have yet to make my first adjustments to my bios. I wanted to make sure I knew what I was going to be doing before starting. I think I'm almost ready to begin. I'm probably going to start playing with the bios later today.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> I recently ordered a DMM because of that.There were ppl who didn't have misreadings voltage software and i hope i'm one of them.If i'm close to 1.4,then explain me how a Hyper212+ is holding temps from 70 to 75 and a single spike to 84 during prime95.Non-delidded chip,17-18C ambient.


Those temps are pretty good! A DMM is defiantly a good investment if you plan to push it to the limit. I would be interested in hearing about these Extreme4 boards that are not showing errors and at what LLC and VCore. "MY" board provides accurate reporting for llc4 and llc5 all the way up to 1.2V after that it starts to grow until at 5.0 LLC1 my VCore is a whole .81 off. Mild overclocks are not really affected to any noticeable degree. If ASRock has changed something on the EXT4 and EXT6 boards or in the bios that would be great! However, you are the first person I have heard that claims that not all ext4's do it, so I am not holding my breath.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I'll give offset mode a shot ty for the infos. I have yet to make my first adjustments to my bios. I wanted to make sure I knew what I was going to be doing before starting. I think I'm almost ready to begin. I'm probably going to start playing with the bios later today.


I found it handy to have a laptop/tablet with the guide pulled up to match all the bios settings. Good Luck!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian154*
> 
> Hi thanks for reply guys.
> 
> I want to note that my vcore on Hwmonitor is showing as high as 1.400V atm on max load with setings I posted above (+0.004v on turbo and +0.005v on vcore offset) on 4.5ghz. I ran prime test with it for 1h and everything seems ok. Also don't have booting problems with windows its great at 4.5. However I also want to note that I still can't boot while I could boot before (Windows) over 4.5ghz. Does it mean something broke? I didnt use internal PLL overvoltage before even when i put 5ghz on and windows booted. Why can't it load now?


That vcore is really high for 4.5ghz. I would use CPU-z instead of HWmonitor while stress testing the CPU


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> You're right because I had to hold a fan in place just to keep it from throttling. I really want to get some waterblocks for the MOSFETs but no cash right now. I did however rig up a fan to "hang" in my case blowing at the VRM heatsinks. P95 has been running for about a half hr now using the recommended settings in the OC guide and I have seen my temps go up to 89C. If I run the in-place large FFTs torture test, which is what I have always used for stress testing I haven't seen the temps even go into the 80s.


Ok well using custom blend is a good stress for these CPU's since it mixes Small and Large FFT sizes. The Small FFT's are going to give you the hottest temps


----------



## M0reP0wer

Okay Im getting into the bios and found something I'm not sure what to set it as. Its called the Turbo Boost Power Limit. It is listed right after the Intel Tubo Boost Technology. This isn't to be confused with the Core Max Power Limit which is in a different part of my bios.

What should I set the Turbo Boost Power Limit to be? Theres nothing mentioned in the guide about this particular power limit.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Okay Im getting into the bios and found something I'm not sure what to set it as. Its called the Turbo Boost Power Limit. It is listed right after the Intel Tubo Boost Technology. This isn't to be confused with the Core Max Power Limit which is in a different part of my bios.
> 
> What should I set the Turbo Boost Power Limit to be? Theres nothing mentioned in the guide about this particular power limit.


you can leave it on auto, your CPU wont use any more juice than it needs to


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Those temps are pretty good! A DMM is defiantly a good investment if you plan to push it to the limit. I would be interested in hearing about these Extreme4 boards that are not showing errors and at what LLC and VCore. "MY" board provides accurate reporting for llc4 and llc5 all the way up to 1.2V after that it starts to grow until at 5.0 LLC1 my VCore is a whole .81 off. Mild overclocks are not really affected to any noticeable degree. If ASRock has changed something on the EXT4 and EXT6 boards or in the bios that would be great! However, you are the first person I have heard that claims that not all ext4's do it, so I am not holding my breath.


Check the official thread about wrong voltage readings.There are few guys that have +/- 0.002-3V .Some lucky bastards i guess,let's hope i'm one of them


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Check the official thread about wrong voltage readings.There are few guys that have +/- 0.002-3V .Some lucky bastards i guess,let's hope i'm one of them


Which thread? I cant seem to find the one you are referring to, could you link it for me please?


----------



## adrian154

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa something ain't right. that's a v-high vcore for those settings. what LLC are you using?


I'm using LLC level 3. In Cpu-Z this voltage is 1.384 but it is still very high? What's wrong? I'm using standard +0.004v on Turbo Boost Voltage and +0.005v on Vcore Offset on 4.5ghz. It works really well overall just played BF3 for 3 hours.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian154*
> 
> I'm using LLC level 3. In Cpu-Z this voltage is 1.384 but it is still very high? What's wrong? I'm using standard +0.004v on Turbo Boost Voltage and +0.005v on Vcore Offset on 4.5ghz. It works really well overall just played BF3 for 3 hours.


Well the +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo is just a starting point but a +0.005 offset places you vcore too high. You will need to go into the negative offset and start bringing the vcore down. Most 2500k's will do 4.5ghz at around 1.30-1.32v maybe lower if you got a good chip.

What it the idle vcore displayed in CPU-z when its at a 16 multi?


----------



## adrian154

Idle is 1.000V or either 1.008V. I've read somewhere that negative values shouldn't be used when overclocking. Also it performs really well right now is there any danger to life lenght of processor with my current vcore?

If I assume right I should put it on 1.384-1.320 = 64 so on -0.060V offset?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian154*
> 
> Idle is 1.000V or either 1.008V. I've read somewhere that negative values shouldn't be used when overclocking. Also it performs really well right now is there any danger to life lenght of processor with my current vcore?
> 
> If I assume right I should put it on 1.384-1.320 = 64 so on -0.060V offset?


it is probably safe regarding degradation, but it seems to be overvolting slightly. Lucky is pointing out that yu can lower the offset (negative values are fine) to bring down the idle vcore. work you way into the negative values and test for 10-20 min according to the settings on pg 1. 1.384 is probably good for at least 46x.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian154*
> 
> Idle is 1.000V or either 1.008V. I've read somewhere that negative values shouldn't be used when overclocking. Also it performs really well right now is there any danger to life lenght of processor with my current vcore?
> 
> If I assume right I should put it on 1.384-1.320 = 64 so on -0.060V offset?


There is nothing wrong w/ running a negative offset, a negative offset is your only option for decreasing your vcore since your at the lowest positive offset (+0.005). All you have to be careful of is that you idle vcore doesn't get to low and become unstable.

My 2500k is running at 4.6ghz w/ a -0.010 offset and a +0.078 turbo. This puts my CPU at a 0.978 idle and 1.336-1.344v at full load

Running your CPU at 4.5ghz w/ 1.384v is most likely overvolting it.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Okay so I've been raising the multiplier and my last 5 min prime95 run was on 37 multiplier. I noticed in CPUz that the multiplier would fluctuate between 37 (mostly) and 36 (sometimes). Is this normal and okay?

EDIT: I'm on 38 multiplier now and on the CPU Z it shows the multiplier fluctuating between 36 and 38 where it stays on 37 or 36 alot of the time.

EDIT 2: I just did the 39 multiplier prime95 test and passed. I noticed something that I didn't know if it was okay. The VID on coretemp was varying alot sometimes getting as high as 1.290 and stuff and I haven't even touched the voltage turbo boost at all. Should it be varying like this?

link to my rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5090461


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Okay so I've been raising the multiplier and my last 5 min prime95 run was on 37 multiplier. I noticed in CPUz that the multiplier would fluctuate between 37 (mostly) and 36 (sometimes). Is this normal and okay?
> 
> EDIT: I'm on 38 multiplier now and on the CPU Z it shows the multiplier fluctuating between 36 and 38 where it stays on 37 or 36 alot of the time.
> 
> EDIT 2: I just did the 39 multiplier prime95 test and passed. I noticed something that I didn't know if it was okay. The VID on coretemp was varying alot sometimes getting as high as 1.290 and stuff and I haven't even touched the voltage turbo boost at all. Should it be varying like this?
> 
> link to my rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5090461


yeah, there are going to be some smallish variations as loads change and as v droop sets in. How much variation?

Keep going with just the multiplier till it crashes...then start adding VCore!


----------



## adrian154

I found it stable with vcore at 1.360 @ 4.6ghz and now I am preparing to clock it higher to 4.8ghz. Problem is I dont exactly understand few of settings in my Mobo. Could u guys explain to me how LLC works in general. Then Internal PLL overvoltage and also PLL voltage values (lower/higher) - what does it do? I found that at 4.8ghz I will need around 1.450~ Vcore or more. It is really confusing and I feel like there is not enough information on the internet or either I'm a total noob at searching







Thanks for your help guys , really great forum







[Disclaimer: I have read the guide here but there is not enough information. For instance on PLL voltage values etc]

It's just I have 15 C degress headroom as at 4.6 i get around 70C. Would really love to use that little more power









Also my idle voltage at 4.6ghz is 0.952v Is that ok? Can u actually have too low voltage for 1.6ghz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Okay so I've been raising the multiplier and my last 5 min prime95 run was on 37 multiplier. I noticed in CPUz that the multiplier would fluctuate between 37 (mostly) and 36 (sometimes). Is this normal and okay?
> 
> EDIT: I'm on 38 multiplier now and on the CPU Z it shows the multiplier fluctuating between 36 and 38 where it stays on 37 or 36 alot of the time.
> 
> EDIT 2: I just did the 39 multiplier prime95 test and passed. I noticed something that I didn't know if it was okay. The VID on coretemp was varying alot sometimes getting as high as 1.290 and stuff and I haven't even touched the voltage turbo boost at all. Should it be varying like this?
> 
> link to my rig: http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5090461


Hey man dont worry. VID is just showing u how much voltage CPU is asking for, it is not Vcore at all, you can monitor Vcore with other program like HWmonitor or CPU-Z.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, there are going to be some smallish variations as loads change and as v droop sets in. How much variation?
> 
> Keep going with just the multiplier till it crashes...then start adding VCore!


I'm idling now and my CPU Z read out is that I'm at around .970 V on average for core voltage. However on my core temp VID readout, I"m geting 1.2360 or slightly higher sometimes but never as low as what CPU Z is saying.

Also is it normal when using the standard settings from the guide to not have your multiplier drop to 16 or something when idling? Mine seems to stay at 41 constantly right now.

EDIT: on CPU Z my core voltage under load is varying between 1.15 and 1.2 volts. On Core Temp my VID is varying between 1.25 and 1.29 volts


----------



## adrian154

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I'm idling now and my CPU Z read out is that I'm at around .970 V on average for core voltage. However on my core temp VID readout, I"m geting 1.2360 or slightly higher sometimes but never as low as what CPU Z is saying.
> 
> Also is it normal when using the standard settings from the guide to not have your multiplier drop to 16 or something when idling? Mine seems to stay at 41 constantly right now.
> 
> EDIT: on CPU Z my core voltage under load is varying between 1.15 and 1.2 volts. On Core Temp my VID is varying between 1.25 and 1.29 volts


You should be dropping to 1.6ghz if using guide. Check if Enhanced Halt State (C1E) is Enabled and also Intel SpeedStep Tech. Both should be enabled and both make u stay at 1.6ghz at idle

It is actually in C states in guide here:
Quote:


> So heres your 2 options:
> 
> Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling.
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
> Package C State Support: Auto
> 
> Which one is better?
> Neither is "better". The first one will save you power and money, the second one will ensure you have 100% CPU power all the time. Some choose the 2nd option because they don't care about the electric bill and they like to have the best stability and power they can have. If, like me, you choose the 1st option, you will not be penalized.
> 
> Don't forget that each one can still use Sleep / Hibernate both of which will reduce the PC power usage to almost zero.


----------



## shoozter

hey guys new to the forums here, and after purchasing my h100i i thought id give overclocking a shot. Because i have an asrock z77 extreme 4 i figured id follow this guide for my i5 3570k. After going in and out of the bios and testing a couple times i was able to overclock at 4.4ghz with my core voltage at about 1.296 with max temps reaching 70. Because I dont have much experience what do you guys think?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I'm idling now and my CPU Z read out is that I'm at around .970 V on average for core voltage. However on my core temp VID readout, I"m geting 1.2360 or slightly higher sometimes but never as low as what CPU Z is saying.
> 
> Also is it normal when using the standard settings from the guide to not have your multiplier drop to 16 or something when idling? Mine seems to stay at 41 constantly right now.
> 
> EDIT: on CPU Z my core voltage under load is varying between 1.15 and 1.2 volts. On Core Temp my VID is varying between 1.25 and 1.29 volts


Check your C-states against the guide. You should be idling at 16, when that happened to me it was my C-states, they are responsible for downclocking. Use cpu-z as your numbers, as was hinted to by adrian154 a few posts ago, VID does not equal VCore. I like "Open Hardware Monitor" because I can see my WHOLE system...literally every sensor gets read and reported, and can be logged and graphed.

if you don't find any inconsistencies in the bios settings, format a thumb drive in fat32 and hit F12(I think) to take a screenshot and post them up here. Sometimes having a second set of eyes on the settings helps.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoozter*
> 
> hey guys new to the forums here, and after purchasing my h100i i thought id give overclocking a shot. Because i have an asrock z77 extreme 4 i figured id follow this guide for my i5 3570k. After going in and out of the bios and testing a couple times i was able to overclock at 4.4ghz with my core voltage at about 1.296 with max temps reaching 70. Because I dont have much experience what do you guys think?


Not bad, what LLC? you probably have some head room if you want to push it.


----------



## shoozter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not bad, what LLC? you probably have some head room if you want to push it.


Atm its at level 3


----------



## Aleckazee

I've managed to get my 2500k to run stable at 4.6GHz @ 1.392v (is that a bit much?). Anyway, if I'm not mistaken, I could go higher however for some reason I've noticed that the CPU spikes in speed during boot. I don't know how accurate it is, but I'm watching the Intel turbo boost monitor at boot and sometimes it will show it go up to 5.1GHz, at which point the computer freezes and I have to hard reboot it. Is this normal?


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Check your C-states against the guide. You should be idling at 16, when that happened to me it was my C-states, they are responsible for downclocking. Use cpu-z as your numbers, as was hinted to by adrian154 a few posts ago, VID does not equal VCore. I like "Open Hardware Monitor" because I can see my WHOLE system...literally every sensor gets read and reported, and can be logged and graphed.
> 
> if you don't find any inconsistencies in the bios settings, format a thumb drive in fat32 and hit F12(I think) to take a screenshot and post them up here. Sometimes having a second set of eyes on the settings helps.


I went into the C State section and disabled C3, C6 and that third one that needs to be disabled (c state support or something). I logged back onto my PC and the multiplier is still at 41 idling. I'm going to try to get the screen shots up here.

EDIT: I plugged my flash drive in while the bios was up and the bios froze. I had to hard reboot the pc. This flash drive has two parts. One part is a fat32 formatted removable drive. The other is a software that provides password protection and some other software features. This 2nd part shows up under my computer as a separate drive. So I am guessing this other drive (which is considered primary by my computer when the drive loads up... I just usually ignore it and only use the removable drive) is maybe not allowing me to get the screen shot.

Nevertheless when I went into the Advanced cpu configuration, my settings matched the ones from the guide for the offset method. and everything that was supposed to be enabled on that page looked to be enabled.

Edit: is the screen supposed to freeze in bios when you plug in your drive and then unfreeze after you take the pic? I just realized I didn't hit F12 on the right keyboard when I plugged the drive in.

Edit: I went back into bios and checked everything and it looks like all of the selections match up with the guide. But still the idling multiplier is 41.







.... do you think I should try the fixed mode configuration? If I were to do that would the only changes be to the c states?


----------



## adrian154

So I tested some more and here are my two options:

4.6ghz @ 1.360v vcore

vs

4.8ghz @ 1.464v vcore

Now I know its just 200 mhz for over 0.1v but what do you guys think? Is it worth it? Probably not. Is it freaking fast? Hell yeah







It's my first overclock so I want to do it as best as I can. The 1.46V on vcore will surely shorten my CPU lifespan but just for how much? Please let me know some opinions.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I went into the C State section and disabled C3, C6 and that third one that needs to be disabled (c state support or something). I logged back onto my PC and the multiplier is still at 41 idling. I'm going to try to get the screen shots up here.
> 
> EDIT: I plugged my flash drive in while the bios was up and the bios froze. I had to hard reboot the pc. This flash drive has two parts. One part is a fat32 formatted removable drive. The other is a software that provides password protection and some other software features. This 2nd part shows up under my computer as a separate drive. So I am guessing this other drive (which is considered primary by my computer when the drive loads up... I just usually ignore it and only use the removable drive) is maybe not allowing me to get the screen shot.
> 
> Nevertheless when I went into the Advanced cpu configuration, my settings matched the ones from the guide for the offset method. and everything that was supposed to be enabled on that page looked to be enabled.
> 
> Edit: is the screen supposed to freeze in bios when you plug in your drive and then unfreeze after you take the pic? I just realized I didn't hit F12 on the right keyboard when I plugged the drive in.
> 
> Edit: I went back into bios and checked everything and it looks like all of the selections match up with the guide. But still the idling multiplier is 41.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... do you think I should try the fixed mode configuration? If I were to do that would the only changes be to the c states?


probably the whole thing needs to be formatted fat32, posting your bios will definitely help.

check that speed step and turbo boost are both enabled, and every c-state is disabled except c1e. Also try setting your windows power profile to balanced. Check task manager to see if something is eating up cpu.


----------



## M0reP0wer

I changed my power setting to balanced and presto its now idling at 16x. Sweet. I'm gonna keep trying to increase the multiplier now. Get this thing rockin hehe


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I'm idling now and my CPU Z read out is that I'm at around .970 V on average for core voltage. However on my core temp VID readout, I"m geting 1.2360 or slightly higher sometimes but never as low as what CPU Z is saying.
> 
> Also is it normal when using the standard settings from the guide to not have your multiplier drop to 16 or something when idling? Mine seems to stay at 41 constantly right now.
> 
> EDIT: on CPU Z my core voltage under load is varying between 1.15 and 1.2 volts. On Core Temp my VID is varying between 1.25 and 1.29 volts


Your multiplier shouldnt be fluctuating during P95.

Your idle vcore is fine. Dont worry about the VID, what important is whats displayed in CPU-z

As for the CPU not downclocking. You need to have C1e & Speedstep Enabled, C3 & C6 Disabled. If its still working then check this below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Check you windows power management settings. I didnt have to change mine but i know some people were having this problem and need to adjust them. Also it needs to be set to balanced instead of high performance.


EDIT: Too Late LOL


----------



## M0reP0wer

So I managed a 42 multiplier prime95 but two things seemed off to me.

1. The multiplier stayed around 37 almost the whole time. It peaked at around 39-40 a few times but never at 42 despite that being the setting.

2. The bus speed started going up to 101.6 MHz a bunch of times toward the end of the test.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So I managed a 42 multiplier prime95 but two things seemed off to me.
> 
> 1. The multiplier stayed around 37 almost the whole time. It peaked at around 39 a few times but never at 42 despite that being the setting.
> 
> 2. The bus speed started going up to 101.6 MHz a bunch of times toward the end of the test.


Somethings not right. Format a Flashdrive in FAT32, Reboot into bios and hit F12 to take screen shots of your settings. Post them up here so we can look

Also fill you you system specs in your sig if you can


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I've managed to get my 2500k to run stable at 4.6GHz @ 1.392v (is that a bit much?). Anyway, if I'm not mistaken, I could go higher however for some reason I've noticed that the CPU spikes in speed during boot. I don't know how accurate it is, but I'm watching the Intel turbo boost monitor at boot and sometimes it will show it go up to 5.1GHz, at which point the computer freezes and I have to hard reboot it. Is this normal?


Take screen shots of your bios and post them here. Format a Flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios and hit F12


----------



## M0reP0wer

I attempted to format the 1 flash drive I have to FAT32 and the U3 software on the drive didn't get erased. I checked the file format of the U3 and its not FAT32 even after the format.

I recorded a video on my ipod of what my bios looks like but for some reason every time I try to import the video onto my pc I get an error message saying it couldn't find the specified file path or something







... I may have to pick up a new flash drive tomorrow.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I attempted to format the 1 flash drive I have to FAT32 and the U3 software on the drive didn't get erased. I checked the file format of the U3 and its not FAT32 even after the format.
> 
> I recorded a video on my ipod of what my bios looks like but for some reason every time I try to import the video onto my pc I get an error message saying it couldn't find the specified file path or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I may have to pick up a new flash drive tomorrow.


"load optimized cpu OC setting" disabled?
"advanced turbo 30/50/100" disabled?
"host clock override" 100Mhz?

do you have any CPU tuning software installed in windows?

keep trying with the bios pictures. even a cell phone picture will work.


----------



## Qlix

if i change to 'fixed mode' what does changing the turbo offset do?

edit: temps seem better if i set it to fixed rather than offset, at higher voltages. Cant wrap my head around why that would be.



this is what im siting at. I know the vcore is high. Seems too high to me all around. I will be delidding soonish to take care of temps, i just want the thing stable. -.-


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Take screen shots of your bios and post them here. Format a Flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios and hit F12


I'm now running 4.7GHz @ 1.400v according to cpuz and hwmonitor. Same issue remains as before however where the CPU will clock as high as 5.1GHz (or try to) at boot before freezing. Even with 4.7GHz sometimes it jumps temporarily but so far it hasn't frozen on me.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I attempted to format the 1 flash drive I have to FAT32 and the U3 software on the drive didn't get erased. I checked the file format of the U3 and its not FAT32 even after the format.
> 
> I recorded a video on my ipod of what my bios looks like but for some reason every time I try to import the video onto my pc I get an error message saying it couldn't find the specified file path or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I may have to pick up a new flash drive tomorrow.


you don't need a different flash drive you need the U3 uninstaller.. do some quick google-fu and you should come up with it, if you can't find it PM me, i'm pretty sure i still have the files around somewhere.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> "load optimized cpu OC setting" disabled?
> "advanced turbo 30/50/100" disabled?
> "host clock override" 100Mhz?
> 
> do you have any CPU tuning software installed in windows?
> 
> keep trying with the bios pictures. even a cell phone picture will work.


I had the extreme tuner on my desktop but had never opened it before. I uninstalled it anyway. I tested out a 41 multiplier after and sadly the multiplier still dipped down to 37 quite often during the test. Also the bus started fluctuating from 98.5 up to 101.6 halfway through the test.

Load optimized CPU OC setting is disabled.
Advanced Turbo is disabled.
Host clock override is at 100MHz.

How does the process go for taking a picture of your bios with a flash drive (I just got a new one and its almost done formatting)? Like when do you plug the drive in? What happens after that?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I had the extreme tuner on my desktop but had never opened it before. I uninstalled it anyway. I tested out a 41 multiplier after and sadly the multiplier still dipped down to 37 quite often during the test. Also the bus started fluctuating from 98.5 up to 101.6 halfway through the test.
> 
> Load optimized CPU OC setting is disabled.
> Advanced Turbo is disabled.
> Host clock override is at 100MHz.
> 
> How does the process go for taking a picture of your bios with a flash drive (I just got a new one and its almost done formatting)? Like when do you plug the drive in? What happens after that?


I had this problem with a p67, a bad bios, and a non-k CPU. I had to pull the battery and clear CMOS and let it sit for an hour and start completely over. Then don't touch the auto tune feature at all.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I had the extreme tuner on my desktop but had never opened it before. I uninstalled it anyway. I tested out a 41 multiplier after and sadly the multiplier still dipped down to 37 quite often during the test. Also the bus started fluctuating from 98.5 up to 101.6 halfway through the test.
> 
> Load optimized CPU OC setting is disabled.
> Advanced Turbo is disabled.
> Host clock override is at 100MHz.
> 
> How does the process go for taking a picture of your bios with a flash drive (I just got a new one and its almost done formatting)? Like when do you plug the drive in? What happens after that?


enter bios, hit F12 and it should dump it directly on the usb, although I have honestly not had the need to do this myself, it seems to work well for others.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I had this problem with a p67, a bad bios, and a non-k CPU. I had to pull the battery and clear CMOS and let it sit for an hour and start completely over. Then don't touch the auto tune feature at all.


This is really great suggestion, if not the best so far. I have had to do this a couple times when thinks went wonky with sleep state bugs.

Are you getting these variations in CPU-Z? what version are you using?


----------



## Qlix

These variations were in everything. CPUz, the Asus tuning software, everything. But yes this was on an Asus p8p67-pro so bios doesn't really matter, but the symptoms were identical. My board kept down clocking my multiplier and upping bclk to 103. I couldn't figure out why so I flashed a new bios, pulled the battery, cleared CMOS and started over. Problem resolved for me


----------



## M0reP0wer

I researched how to take a screen shot of bios and someone said to disable the legacy usb support. So I did that and now when I hit del or f2 to get into bios upon booting, I can't get in there any more







. So I guess I'm just going to clear the cmos battery and start over from scratch.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I had this problem with a p67, a bad bios, and a non-k CPU. I had to pull the battery and clear CMOS and let it sit for an hour and start completely over. Then don't touch the auto tune feature at all.


What is the auto tune feature again? Is that the extreme tuner I deleted?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> What is the auto tune feature again? Is that the extreme tuner I deleted?


he is referring to the "load optimized" crap in BIOS that will overvolt your CPU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> What is the auto tune feature again? Is that the extreme tuner I deleted?


okay - no need to pull the battery. break out your manual and switch the bios recovery jumper to recovery mode exactly as instructed in the manual. after returning the jumper to normal mode, set only those bios parameters you need to boot to windows (storage config, boot order). Now with everything at stock, go back to page 1 of this thread and ensure that you follow the setup exactly for all bios settings. Follow the process exactly and when you get to a 45 multiplier - after slowly increasing one notch at a time - post back with your bios screen shots:

quick format a USB key fat32, put it into a usb slot, restart, hit F2 to get to bios. on EACH bios page hit key F12 (it will pause for a second) go to the next bios page - F12 again - and scroll where needed so we can see all of your settings.

this is not hard, just please follow the guide and do one thing at a time.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Well I pulled the battery before the last poster said anything. I'm waiting for it to clear now. I'll report back when I'm back into bios.

Edit: Wanted to add that the extreme tuner I mentioned before was not on the bios. It was a windows based piece of software that I downloaded a long time ago when i was updating my mobo drivers. Its something you execute within windows. Its not the overvolting crap thats located in the bios. I left that stuff turned off.


----------



## M0reP0wer

So I got back into my bios after clearing the cmos and put everything on the settings from the guide. I have the multiplier set to 40 and when I do the stress test the bus MHz fluctuates between 98.5 and 102 pretty consistently. Also the multiplier goes between 37 and 39 alot even though its set to 40. Here are the screen shots of the bios settings I'm using for this.

OC Tweaker top (CPU)


OC Tweaker bottom (voltage)



DRAM config top



DRAM config bottom



CPU Advanced configuration:



Edit I just noticed my no execute memory protection was turned off... gonna fix that now.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So I got back into my bios after clearing the cmos and put everything on the settings from the guide. I have the multiplier set to 40 and when I do the stress test the bus MHz fluctuates between 98.5 and 102 pretty consistently. Also the multiplier goes between 37 and 39 alot even though its set to 40. Here are the screen shots of the bios settings I'm using for this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker top (CPU)
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker bottom (voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM config top
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM config bottom
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Advanced configuration:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit I just not
> 
> 
> memory protection was turned off... gonna fix that now.


I am stumped, I don't see anything that would cause you base clock to jump around. maybe a bios update is in order? hopefully someone a little smarter than me will come along and give you the magic bullet.


----------



## M0reP0wer

I'm gonna try updating the bios and see what happens. Any tips for this? My first time doing it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I'm gonna try updating the bios and see what happens. Any tips for this? My first time doing it.


there are a couple ways to do it. flashing from a thumb drive is the safest and easiest, your motherboard might have a network update tool in bios, then there is the worst option of flashing from within windows...Highly advise the first method...very slim chance of a bad flash.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So I got back into my bios after clearing the cmos and put everything on the settings from the guide. I have the multiplier set to 40 and when I do the stress test the bus MHz fluctuates between 98.5 and 102 pretty consistently. Also the multiplier goes between 37 and 39 alot even though its set to 40. Here are the screen shots of the bios settings I'm using for this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker top (CPU)
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker bottom (voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM config top
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM config bottom
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Advanced configuration:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit I just not
> 
> 
> memory protection was turned off... gonna fix that now.
> 
> 
> 
> I am stumped, I don't see anything that would cause you base clock to jump around. maybe a bios update is in order? hopefully someone a little smarter than me will come along and give you the magic bullet.
Click to expand...

On the very first page of the BIOS, or in CPU-Z Mainboard section, it will tell you your current BIOS version.

If it isn't 2.30 then download this. Unzip it, place it on a FAT32 formatted flashdrive. Restart computer and spam F6 until it shows a Instant Flash screen and select the 2.30 BIOS and flash it.

The bus speed normally should not fluctuate( except the occasional .01 difference) but I don't have your board.
Make sure you are running the latest CPU-Z which can be downloaded here.

The multiplier can fluctuate due to it being on Offset mode which will drop the voltages / speed if the mobo deems it necessary to do so.

If you use Fixed mode, then it should stay at the set speed and voltage all the time.
(Although I rarely use Fixed mode mode, so I could be wrong.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I'm gonna try updating the bios and see what happens. Any tips for this? My first time doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> there are a couple ways to do it. flashing from a thumb drive is the safest and easiest, your motherboard might have a network update tool in bios, then there is the worst option of flashing from within windows...Highly advise the first method...very slim chance of a bad flash.
Click to expand...

His board has only the option of an Instant Flash update (the flashdrive method).

Some boards, like his, do not have Windows or Network flashes.

Also, I would like to point out that I have flashed loads of BIOSes using Windows method with no fault.

Usually the only problem occurs when the PC is shutdown during the flashing period, which can brick it due it having to erase the previous BIOS first (however some boards have the original BIOS it came with for a permanent backup to avoid bricking the mobo). This issue can occur with any BIOS flash method.


----------



## Qlix

Fixed mode only effects vcore, not multi. His multi still bounces around with fixed and speedstep on


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Fixed mode only effects vcore, not multi. His multi still bounces around with fixed and speedstep on


Speedstep should be off, otherwise it will reduce the speed as it deems necessary.


----------



## M0reP0wer

I downloaded the latest CPU Z and it still showed the multiplier lowering. I'm gonna flash the bios and see what that does and report back.

edit: I'm using offset mode so I thought that the multiplier would vary only not under load. IOW if prime95 or some heavy duty application is running, then the multiplier would stay at max even with speedstep on.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Fixed mode only effects vcore, not multi. His multi still bounces around with fixed and speedstep on


I haven't tested fixed mode out yet to see if the multi bounces.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I'm now running 4.7GHz @ 1.400v according to cpuz and hwmonitor. Same issue remains as before however where the CPU will clock as high as 5.1GHz (or try to) at boot before freezing. Even with 4.7GHz sometimes it jumps temporarily but so far it hasn't frozen on me.


Your bios looks good. Where are you seeing the CPU clock to 5.1ghz? CPU-z?

It should clock any higher then the multi set in bios.

Whats your idle vcore?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> On the very first page of the BIOS, or in CPU-Z Mainboard section, it will tell you your current BIOS version.
> 
> If it isn't 2.30 then download this. Unzip it, place it on a FAT32 formatted flashdrive. Restart computer and spam F6 until it shows a Instant Flash screen and select the 2.30 BIOS and flash it.
> 
> The bus speed normally should not fluctuate( except the occasional .01 difference) but I don't have your board.
> Make sure you are running the latest CPU-Z which can be downloaded here.
> 
> The multiplier can fluctuate due to it being on Offset mode which will drop the voltages / speed if the mobo deems it necessary to do so.
> 
> If you use Fixed mode, then it should stay at the set speed and voltage all the time.
> (Although I rarely use Fixed mode mode, so I could be wrong.)
> His board has only the option of an Instant Flash update (the flashdrive method).
> 
> Some boards, like his, do not have Windows or Network flashes.
> 
> Also, I would like to point out that I have flashed loads of BIOSes using Windows method with no fault.
> 
> Usually the only problem occurs when the PC is shutdown during the flashing period, which can brick it due it having to erase the previous BIOS first (however some boards have the original BIOS it came with for a permanent backup to avoid bricking the mobo). This issue can occur with any BIOS flash method.


Here is probably that someone smarter than I that I hinted at, you should listen to him...he might know what he is talking about.


----------



## Jpmboy

There was another member with the same symptoms... turned out to be using an old version of p95 which did not have the AVX instruction set.
the Bios picts posted look fine for settings (unless I missed something







).

one bit of advice, when flashing the bios, it may be better to return the system to stock (which you should have saved to a bios save slot) before flashing. any of the asrock methods works fine, windows, dos or USB. what's good about USB is that there is one less variable (windows) involved.

And yes- "pOwer, you have the OP on line, use him!









that looks like the P1.30 bios... i'm still using it on "the big picture"


----------



## M0reP0wer

So I installed the latest bios and the result was that the multiplier stayed stable at 40 and the bus didn't fluctuate!!







Thanks for everyones help.

I passed the 40 multiplier test easy. I'm curious about the temps and voltage though.

The temps got as high as 73 celcius on one core. And the voltage was consistently right near 1.3 volts. I'm using the settings from the guide for voltage so I'm not sure if the 1.3 is like way too high or something.

edit: I'll post my bios pics here in a sec.

OC Tweaker Top



OC Tweaker Mid



OC Tweaker bottom



Top part of DRAM (didn't mess with bottom at all)



Advanced CPU Configuration


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So I installed the latest bios and the result was that the multiplier stayed stable at 40 and the bus didn't fluctuate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyones help.
> 
> I passed the 40 multiplier test easy. I'm curious about the temps and voltage though.
> 
> The temps got as high as 73 celcius on one core. And the voltage was consistently right near 1.3 volts. I'm using the settings from the guide for voltage so I'm not sure if the 1.3 is like way too high or something.
> 
> edit: I'll post my bios pics here in a sec.


1.3 seems high for 40x. lets see the bios


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So I installed the latest bios and the result was that the multiplier stayed stable at 40 and the bus didn't fluctuate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyones help.
> 
> I passed the 40 multiplier test easy. I'm curious about the temps and voltage though.
> 
> The temps got as high as 73 celcius on one core. And the voltage was consistently right near 1.3 volts. I'm using the settings from the guide for voltage so I'm not sure if the 1.3 is like way too high or something.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I'll post my bios pics here in a sec.
> 
> OC Tweaker Top
> 
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker Mid
> 
> 
> 
> OC Tweaker bottom
> 
> 
> 
> Top part of DRAM (didn't mess with bottom at all)
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced CPU Configuration


Congratulations! 73 is on the high side for such a low overclock, but is still within reason considering the voltage. You still have some head room to push it with both temps and voltage. Up the multi again!


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

I hit 4.6 at 1.3V


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So I installed the latest bios and the result was that the multiplier stayed stable at 40 and the bus didn't fluctuate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyones help.
> I passed the 40 multiplier test easy. I'm curious about the temps and voltage though.
> The temps got as high as 73 celcius on one core. And the voltage was consistently right near 1.3 volts. I'm using the settings from the guide for voltage so I'm not sure if the 1.3 is like way too high or something.
> edit: I'll post my bios pics here in a sec.


good job! when you say it passed the 40 multi test easily - what did you do to test it? I think you have a chip/mobo combination that is asking for a negative offset (if it stays linear with VID as you increase the multiplier). please post a screen shot of your screen with p95 running, cpuz and realtemp or coretemp running. ("prtscrn" -> paint -> save as png file and attach to a post with the "paperclip" method)

I thihk that if you just increase the multiplier the vcore will go higher than needed.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good job! when you say it passed the 40 multi test easily - what did you do to test it? I think you have a chip/mobo combination that is asking for a negative offset (if it stays linear with VID as you increase the multiplier). please post a screen shot of your screen with p95 running, cpuz and realtemp or coretemp running. ("prtscrn" -> paint -> save as png file and attach to a post with the "paperclip" method)
> 
> I thihk that if you just increase the multiplier the vcore will go higher than needed.


I have been doing the test that is listed in the guide on page 1. Im doing the custom version with the two advanced options checked above. I put 1792 on the top right, in the memory part below that I put 4096 because I have 8GB memory and I change the 15 to a 5 down below in the middle. I run it for 5 min. I've recorded some of the results from my last few runs.

(Temps below are highest that any one core reached)

42 multi: 76 celcius and 1.296- 1.312 voltage range
43 multi: 75 ceclius and 1.296- 1.312 voltage range
44 multi: 77 and 1.304-1.320 voltage range

all were passed

here is a screen shot of my 44 multi test about 70% through the test:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I have been doing the test that is listed in the guide on page 1. Im doing the custom version with the two advanced options checked above. I put 1792 on the top right, in the memory part below that I put 4096 because I have 8GB memory and I change the 15 to a 5 down below in the middle. I run it for 5 min. I've recorded some of the results from my last few runs.
> 
> (Temps below are highest that any one core reached)
> 
> 42 multi: 76 celcius and 1.296- 1.312 voltage range
> 43 multi: 75 ceclius and 1.296- 1.312 voltage range
> 44 multi: 77 and 1.304-1.320 voltage range
> 
> all were passed
> 
> here is a screen shot of my 44 multi test about 70% through the test:


keep at it! you're doing great... I think you will do 45 easy just by upping the multiplier. watch the temps and full speed ahead!


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your bios looks good. Where are you seeing the CPU clock to 5.1ghz? CPU-z?
> 
> It should clock any higher then the multi set in bios.
> 
> Whats your idle vcore?


I'm seeing it on the Intel Turbo boot monitor. I know it's probably not the best thing to use but it's just that I didn't notice it anywhere else. Idle vcore is 1.032v (CPU-z).

EDIT: I can't reproduce this number myself, and it only does it for a brief few seconds at startup so I don't have enough time to open CPU-z and check if it's showing up there as well.


----------



## M0reP0wer

So I did a 46 multiplier with the test from the guide and passed. It reached 77 degrees and ranged 1.296-1.328... usually floating around 1.312-1.320 though.

I did the 47 multi after and it was doing okay there, but toward the end the temp went from 79 to 83 in like 7 seconds. So I stopped it. The voltage was about the same as the 46 multiplier. THoughts on what I should do next?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So I did a 46 multiplier with the test from the guide and passed. It reached 77 degrees and ranged 1.296-1.328... usually floating around 1.312-1.320 though.
> 
> I did the 47 multi after and it was doing okay there, but toward the end the temp went from 79 to 83 in like 7 seconds. So I stopped it. The voltage was about the same as the 46 multiplier. THoughts on what I should do next?


46 is a very good OC!! you probably need better cooling to go higher. You should test 46 for at least 1h and best to go longer (8-12h).
good job


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I'm seeing it on the Intel Turbo boot monitor. I know it's probably not the best thing to use but it's just that I didn't notice it anywhere else. Idle vcore is 1.032v (CPU-z).
> 
> EDIT: I can't reproduce this number myself, and it only does it for a brief few seconds at startup so I don't have enough time to open CPU-z and check if it's showing up there as well.


I have never used that program so not sure on that. I would watch CPU-z while P95 is running to see what the multiplier is doing. It should stay locked at the multi you have set in bios. If it is jumping to 5.1ghz it should be seen in CPU-z


----------



## paulerxx

How's 4.5ghz with 1.336 - 1.55v, max temp was around 94C. I used prime 95 for a little less then 7 hours(let it run while I was asleep, boy was it annoying falling asleep to that fan!), no signs of instability all day.


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I have never used that program so not sure on that. I would watch CPU-z while P95 is running to see what the multiplier is doing. It should stay locked at the multi you have set in bios. If it is jumping to 5.1ghz it should be seen in CPU-z


Yea in CPU-z it stays at 4.7GHz, 1.392-1.408v and it's running in the low-mid 60s after 30 min in prime95. If I keep it running as is, do I risk damaging the CPU or shortening it's life? I know the guide says not to go over 1.5v but I just want to make sure because I'm going to be keeping this cpu for a while.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Yea in CPU-z it stays at 4.7GHz, 1.392-1.408v and it's running in the low-mid 60s after 30 min in prime95. If I keep it running as is, do I risk damaging the CPU or shortening it's life? I know the guide says not to go over 1.5v but I just want to make sure because I'm going to be keeping this cpu for a while.


There is a lot of members running that vcore w/out problems. Have you tried to get it stable at a lower vcore?

Its also recommended to run p95 for 8-12 hours to make sure you OC is stable but Mid 60's are excellent for that voltage


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> How's 4.5ghz with 1.336 - 1.55v, max temp was around 94C. I used prime 95 for a little less then 7 hours(let it run while I was asleep, boy was it annoying falling asleep to that fan!), no signs of instability all day.


1.336-1.55v? Are you sure?

You could probably get 4.5ghz stable closet to 1.3v or less. Some have got their ivy stable around 1.25v IIRC


----------



## paulerxx

My wall was at 4.4, the voltage for 4.4ghz is something around 1.26v I had to give it a ton more for 4.5ghz, I might be able to push 4.6 or higher but the temperature is already as high as I want it to go.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So I did a 46 multiplier with the test from the guide and passed. It reached 77 degrees and ranged 1.296-1.328... usually floating around 1.312-1.320 though.
> 
> I did the 47 multi after and it was doing okay there, but toward the end the temp went from 79 to 83 in like 7 seconds. So I stopped it. The voltage was about the same as the 46 multiplier. THoughts on what I should do next?


83C is ok to see for testing, it wont go near that during regular use/gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> How's 4.5ghz with 1.336 - 1.55v, max temp was around 94C. I used prime 95 for a little less then 7 hours(let it run while I was asleep, boy was it annoying falling asleep to that fan!), no signs of instability all day.


Horrible! 1.55 Max VCore!? That is well over my comfort zone, you should be able to stabilize much much lower than that. I would suggest not letting it sit and spin at 1.55 for extended periods of time.


----------



## paulerxx

Oh lmao I meant 1.352, my bad guys.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Oh lmao I meant 1.352, my bad guys.


much more reasonable. those temps are still high, I don't see a cooler listed in your sig rig...are you on a stock cooler?


----------



## paulerxx

There's no way a stock cooler could handle that load and voltage...Unless you have your computer out the window during a blizzard. I have the EVO 212+ heatsink. btw my computer is right next to the heater in my room, its at least 5c above average.


----------



## M0reP0wer

at what temp should you stop a test prematurely? I'm running the 1 hour test on 46 multi right now and its gotten up to 85 a bunch of times. Should I stop the test if hits like 90 or something?


----------



## paulerxx

http://www.overclock.net/t/1150299/is-tj-max-of-98-true

TJ max of 98, so youd want 88 to be your max.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> at what temp should you stop a test prematurely? I'm running the 1 hour test on 46 multi right now and its gotten up to 85 a bunch of times. Should I stop the test if hits like 90 or something?


For sandy bridge its supposed to be 85c or under usually. Mine was hitting mid 80's w/ one core hitting 87c when stressing 4.6 on Prime but this was only once during the small fft tests

On larger FFt test it was averaging 65-75c. I would stop the test if getting close to 90


----------



## M0reP0wer

So my rig just passed the 1 hour test at 46 multi. It peaked at 86 degrees right near the very end. Does this seem too hot?

I'm thinking sometime later I'd like to test it for longer. Good night everyone









edit: is the custom test given in the guide (with a 5 FFT) a small FFT test?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So my rig just passed the 1 hour test at 46 multi. It peaked at 86 degrees right near the very end. Does this seem too hot?
> 
> I'm thinking sometime later I'd like to test it for longer. Good night everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: is the custom test given in the guide (with a 5 FFT) a small FFT test?


Custom blend does large and small fft tests. The guide sets up Prime95 to run each FFT test for 5 minutes


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So my rig just passed the 1 hour test at 46 multi. It peaked at 86 degrees right near the very end. Does this seem too hot?
> 
> I'm thinking sometime later I'd like to test it for longer. Good night everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: is the custom test given in the guide (with a 5 FFT) a small FFT test?


What thermal paste did you use and what method to apply it?

My thermal paste is Arctic MX-4. It is among the very best you can get.

The only method I have seen work is the pea sized dot of paste in the middle and then squash the CPU cooler onto the CPU and lock it into place (tighten each screw a turn or two, going diagonally, to prevent an uneven spread) to evenly spread it with usually no bubbles.

Although probably a given, make sure you have at least ONE fan attached to the CPU cooler or it will easily over heat.
Two is better in a push/pull config but try and use identical fans to produce air synergy.

Other than that, for Sandy Bridge you really shouldn't see anything *over* 85C in prime95 during anytime.

Beware that 85C should be a hard number to reach.
For instance, my H100 only reaches 70C max during prime95. Although that is still junk for a watercooler.


----------



## M0reP0wer

I used Arctic Mx-2. I put a pea sized amount on top of processor and spread it around with a plastic sandwich bag on my finger tip. I'm pretty sure there were no air bubbles. On my hyper 212 cooler I have the standard fan attached to it. One side of the cooler doesn't have a fan though. When I installed the cooler I tightened it in a cross diagonal fashion.. but I tightened more than what you said. Mine is probably alot tighter on the mobo than you said yours would be if you did two tightening passes on each bolt.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I used Arctic Mx-2. I put a pea sized amount on top of processor and spread it around with a plastic sandwich bag on my finger tip. I'm pretty sure there were no air bubbles. On my hyper 212 cooler I have the standard fan attached to it. One side of the cooler doesn't have a fan though. When I installed the cooler I tightened it in a cross diagonal fashion.. but I tightened more than what you said. Mine is probably alot tighter on the mobo than you said yours would be if you did two tightening passes on each bolt.


So if 46 was good for an hour, but temps are not in your comfort zone (86 is not that bad - oh, check event viewer, services/apps, microsoft, kernel power... For throttling), try lowering turbo one notch and test again. Additionally, lower CPU PLL one notch to 1.791v.


----------



## LReyes66

Hey guys, Im kinda new to overclocking but i have a i5 3570k, z77 extreme 4 mobo, using a hyper 212 evo cpu cooler (small thin line of artic silver 5 was applied to each of the copper pipe).

Well ive been trying to follow the guide with the exact config and leaving the offset v and turbo v at .005v and .004 v and set my multipler to 36 then ran prime95. A couple of minutes into the test my computer freezes. Whats going on and what did i do wrong?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Hey guys, Im kinda new to overclocking but i have a i5 3570k, z77 extreme 4 mobo, using a hyper 212 evo cpu cooler (small thin line of artic silver 5 was applied to each of the copper pipe).
> 
> Well ive been trying to follow the guide with the exact config and leaving the offset v and turbo v at .005v and .004 v and set my multipler to 36 then ran prime95. A couple of minutes into the test my computer freezes. Whats going on and what did i do wrong?


If you increase turbo a notch or two, does it still freeze?


----------



## LReyes66

I havent tried, i expected to go alot futher then 36 with stock voltage since ive read alot of people have.

Will try right now.

edit: also for the prime95 custom test, if i have 16gb of ram i put 8192 correct? What about max fft size (in k)?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> There's no way a stock cooler could handle that load and voltage...Unless you have your computer out the window during a blizzard. I have the EVO 212+ heatsink. btw my computer is right next to the heater in my room, its at least 5c above average.


Actually, while waiting for the rest of my WC kit to arrive, I delidded the 3770k put it in with intels stock cooler and OC to 45 max T is 88C, load vcore is 1.197 by OHM or cpuz, actual is 1.189v by a DMM. At 46 it will reach 91C in the first FfT set... So wil wait to WC before going higher. Te stock unit is a true heatsink, not a good cooler.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, while waiting for the rest of my WC kit to arrive, I delidded the 3770k put it in with intels stock cooler and OC to 45 max T is 88C, load vcore is 1.197 by OHM or cpuz, actual is 1.189v by a DMM. At 46 it will reach 91C in the first FfT set... So wil wait to WC before going higher. Te stock unit is a true heatsink, not a good cooler.


Grats on the successful de-lidding!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, while waiting for the rest of my WC kit to arrive, I delidded the 3770k put it in with intels stock cooler and OC to 45 max T is 88C, load vcore is 1.197 by OHM or cpuz, actual is 1.189v by a DMM. At 46 it will reach 91C in the first FfT set... So wil wait to WC before going higher. Te stock unit is a true heatsink, not a good cooler.


hey Jpmboy, which method did you use and how was it?


----------



## LReyes66

ok I got to a multiplier of 40 at .005 offset and .012v turbo wih vcore at 1.210v with max temp about 69 celcius... when do I start messing with the other voltages?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I used Arctic Mx-2. I put a pea sized amount on top of processor and spread it around with a plastic sandwich bag on my finger tip. I'm pretty sure there were no air bubbles. On my hyper 212 cooler I have the standard fan attached to it. One side of the cooler doesn't have a fan though. When I installed the cooler I tightened it in a cross diagonal fashion.. but I tightened more than what you said. Mine is probably alot tighter on the mobo than you said yours would be if you did two tightening passes on each bolt.


Arctic MX-2 is great. I used that too.

What I meant was to to tighten diagonally a couple turns at a time until you can't turn them anymore, not total.









I tried the spread method before and it was horrible for me.

I highly recommend you redo the paste. Clean both ends with cotton balls and Isopropyl Alcohol (91% or 99% works best), then put a pea sized amount in the middle of the CPU. Line the cooler up with the CPU and squash it down and tighten the screws.

Using two fans won't help a whole lot, but if you have an extra fan laying around that goes about the same speed then it could help temps by a couple degrees.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Grats on the successful de-lidding!


Thanks. I used the hammer and vise method. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> ok I got to a multiplier of 40 at .005 offset and .012v turbo wih vcore at 1.210v with max temp about 69 celcius... when do I start messing with the other voltages?


No need to mess with other voltages until offset and turbo fail to get it where you want. Follow kenny's guide: up the multi to 41, 42 etc and needed vcore until you cant manage the heat or the chip/mobo fails to perform. Again, you can lower cpu pll in an attempt to lower temps a bit.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So if 46 was good for an hour, but temps are not in your comfort zone (86 is not that bad - oh, check event viewer, services/apps, microsoft, kernel power... For throttling), try lowering turbo one notch and test again. Additionally, lower CPU PLL one notch to 1.791v.


Turbo is on the lowest setting I believe. +.0004 I think.

If I can't lower turbo, should I still try lowering the CPU PLL one notch?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Turbo is on the lowest setting I believe. +.0004 I think.
> 
> If I can't lower turbo, should I still try lowering the CPU PLL one notch?


Yu can try lowering offset first. Negative (-0.005? Is the first i think).


----------



## LReyes66

I've raised the multiplier up to 44 with just raising turbo boost and been running prime95 blend test for 30min at 1.24 v and max temp being 78

If I try to go to 4.5 should I lower the offset a bit?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> I've raised the multiplier up to 44 with just raising turbo boost and been running prime95 blend test for 30min at 1.24 v and max temp being 78
> 
> If I try to go to 4.5 should I lower the offset a bit?


That's still good voltage, just keep upping the multiplier until it becomes unstable, then you can worry about adding/subtracting turbo based on your goal speed.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That's still good voltage, just keep upping the multiplier until it becomes unstable, then you can worry about adding/subtracting turbo based on your goal speed.


Thanks. I got it to 45 and just raised turbo boost 1 more time and so far 20 min in prime blend test seems good. Highest temp has been 79 Celsius so far on 1.25v vcore. Gonna go to class and leave the testing and if still good I might see if i can go higher.


----------



## M0reP0wer

So I reduced the offset by -.005 or -.0005 (I forget the exact decimals) and I ran the torture test for an hour and the temperature peaked only at 83 degrees the whole time. it was a 46 multi and the voltage fluctuated between 1.296 and 1.312. Is this a safe long term overclock? Anything else you think I should do?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks. I used the hammer and vise method. Worked like a charm.


What did you put between the backside of the cpu and the vice? That would worry me. I used a razor blade myself.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> What did you put between the backside of the cpu and the vice? That would worry me. I used a razor blade myself.


didn't need anything. I had a machine vise for my dril press, clamped it down, pinch the cpu by it's IHS cap (securely) and whack the PCB with a wooden drift and hammer. it's done in 20 seconds!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade/200#post_19663254

i'll post picts of the vise on that thread...


----------



## LReyes66

so everytime I try to run kennys custom prime95 settings it tends to freeze on me. But if I run blend and the other stress tests it runs fine, given I have a stable settings.

So if I have 16GB its 16gbx 512 = 8192 MB right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> so everytime I try to run kennys custom prime95 settings it tends to freeze on me. But if I run blend and the other stress tests it runs fine, given I have a stable settings.
> 
> So if I have 16GB its 16gbx 512 = 8192 MB right?


yes you should use at least 8192 ram.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So I reduced the offset by -.005 or -.0005 (I forget the exact decimals) and I ran the torture test for an hour and the temperature peaked only at 83 degrees the whole time. it was a 46 multi and the voltage fluctuated between 1.296 and 1.312. Is this a safe long term overclock? Anything else you think I should do?


that's a nice OC you got there! use it for a while, continue testing.


----------



## LReyes66

what about "max fft size (in K)?" the default value it gives me is 4096... do I use that or the value Kenny has on his guide? Cuz I tried both default value and his value and I still freeze within 3min of test... even with stock voltage and a multiplier of 35.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> what about "max fft size (in K)?" the default value it gives me is 4096... do I use that or the value Kenny has on his guide? Cuz I tried both default value and his value and I still freeze within 3min of test... even with stock voltage and a multiplier of 35.


I you can use either. there may be a benefit to leaving the FFT range as 8-4096 since each FFT size stresses different aspect of the system. FFT time = 5

so, if you clr cmos, reset only those parameters you need to boot (storage config, ram XMP, etc) it still fails? if yes, you need to test your ram with memtest86, or make sure you have it set correctly.

please fill out rigbulder , edit your sig and "show my stuff". format a usb key fat32, post with it in, f2 to bios ad hit F12 on each bios page - scroll where needed so we can see all settings (not needed for stock - only when you start to OC again).


----------



## LReyes66

ok I filled it out. Currently on campus in class but left prime95 BLEND stress test running since that works.

How much different are kennys custom test to the default blend test?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> ok I filled it out. Currently on campus in class but left prime95 BLEND stress test running since that works.
> How much different are kennys custom test to the default blend test?


best for Kenny to answer that. either way, you need to stress the system robustly. I suggest throwing some IBT in too in order to test heat management. it's also a good method for a quick stab while tuning.


----------



## Aleckazee

With the whole stress testing stuff, is it really necessary to test for 12+ hours if the longest I ever game is an hour or so? Could I just stress test it for say 2 hours?


----------



## Jpmboy

you guys did see this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2eFzNpTOaOw


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> With the whole stress testing stuff, is it really necessary to test for 12+ hours if the longest I ever game is an hour or so? Could I just stress test it for say 2 hours?


This guide recommends 1h. But you reasoning is right - you should test in accord with the intended use of the rig.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> ok I filled it out. Currently on campus in class but left prime95 BLEND stress test running since that works.
> How much different are kennys custom test to the default blend test?
> 
> 
> 
> best for Kenny to answer that. either way, you need to stress the system robustly. I suggest throwing some IBT in too in order to test heat management. it's also a good method for a quick stab while tuning.
Click to expand...

My custom settings test each FFT quicker and only goes up to the FFT that seemed to give SAndy / Ivy the most trouble. This FFT is about half of the max FFT allowed. The higher the FFT the less it stresses the CPU and more the mobo.

So my custom test will test the CPU a lot more and still test the hardest FFT to pass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> With the whole stress testing stuff, is it really necessary to test for 12+ hours if the longest I ever game is an hour or so? Could I just stress test it for say 2 hours?


Yes. The most I have tested anyone of my systems is 1 hour.
(Notice I'm not on the Olympic List. The one I created. Ironic huh.)

You might get 1 random BSOD a month or even less than that. All it will do is restart the system back up fine.

I say in the guide that 12+ hours are for folders or video editors. For browsers or gamers, 1 hour is fine.

The Olympic List is there for any build that wants true proven stability and to show others of their accomplishment.


----------



## sp00n82

I wonder, do you have an established procedure how to determine the actual Vcore you're posting in this thread? Due to Vdroop it can vary quite a lot in the various Prime tests, so do you have one specifically chosen for this?

I think you should clarify this in the guide. Some people may be posting their idle voltage, others their Prime voltage on light load, and even others for LinX or IBT. It makes it rather confusing to compare.
1.5v under heavy load could actually be a lot more under semi load or even idle (if power saving features are disabled), and there is a chance you won't even notice that if you're not aware of this already and are only testing with full load (as you're never going to see the higher voltages that way).
So you should be aware that the 1.5v mentioned are only valid for idle with all power saving settings disabled. If you're actually seeing 1.5v under Prime, chances are that you're spiking well over it already.

I myself use either Prime 960k for 26.6, or 864k in Prime 27.9 to determine the Vcore. Both settings seem to stress the CPU the most and will cause the largest Vdroop and hence the lowest Vcore (as long as LLC doesn't interfere too much, but I have that disabled altogether anyway).
Also, LinX does ramp up the load even one more notch and will display an even lower Vcore than Prime on any run (and higher temps, too).


----------



## Gronnie

I ran the custom test for overnight and it went for 10 3/4 hours before failing at 4.6 GHz.

Have now had 4.4GHz running at -0.065 offset and lowest PLL the Z77 Extreme4 will let me set, and it has been stable for 17 hours. I am going to keep running it overnight and then shut it off in the morning. VCore is pretty steady at 1.2 and temps have stabilized high 50's. Highest any core has gotten briefly is 71.

Not sure if I want to try to go higher again, as it takes a lot more voltage past 4.4GHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> I wonder, do you have an established procedure how to determine the actual Vcore you're posting in this thread? Due to Vdroop it can vary quite a lot in the various Prime tests, so do you have one specifically chosen for this?
> 
> I think you should clarify this in the guide. Some people may be posting their idle voltage, others their Prime voltage on light load, and even others for LinX or IBT. It makes it rather confusing to compare.
> 1.5v under heavy load could actually be a lot more under semi load or even idle (if power saving features are disabled), and there is a chance you won't even notice that if you're not aware of this already and are only testing with full load (as you're never going to see the higher voltages that way).
> So you should be aware that the 1.5v mentioned are only valid for idle with all power saving settings disabled. If you're actually seeing 1.5v under Prime, chances are that you're spiking well over it already.
> 
> I myself use either Prime 960k for 26.6, or 864k in Prime 27.9 to determine the Vcore. Both settings seem to stress the CPU the most and will cause the largest Vdroop and hence the lowest Vcore (as long as LLC doesn't interfere too much, but I have that disabled altogether anyway).
> Also, LinX does ramp up the load even one more notch and will display an even lower Vcore than Prime on any run (and higher temps, too).


You seem to have a good grasp of the vagaries regarding vcore. and yes, windows will draw a transient voltage spike that is alarmingly high. the "light" reading on this I have done indicates that it is only a potential spike with little actual current... so not really "dangerous"... but I still do not like it to be above 1.5V for my comfort/sanity. many other overclockers with a lot more experience than me ignore it.

one point you made that is concerning: LLc and vdroop. Defeating vdroop is probably not a good thing to do when using offset OC. Or maybe with fixed too. this is an engineering solution to high continuous current flow intel specifically designed to address full loading of the proessor... to slow degradation.

If you want to work anywhere near intel's recommended vcore max on air/water you really should use a DMM and read it directly from the board. It does differ from what the OS-based programs report.

for instance, on this Z77 OC formula the actual vcore is a few mV lower than what cpuZ or OHM report for the rig "in the works". My Ext3Gen3 seems to be low also, but I have only measured it one time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> I ran the custom test for overnight and it went for 10 3/4 hours before failing at 4.6 GHz.
> 
> Have now had 4.4GHz running at -0.065 offset and lowest PLL the Z77 Extreme4 will let me set, and it has been stable for 17 hours. I am going to keep running it overnight and then shut it off in the morning. VCore is pretty steady at 1.2 and temps have stabilized high 50's. Highest any core has gotten briefly is 71.
> 
> Not sure if I want to try to go higher again, as it takes a lot more voltage past 4.4GHz.


I would have called that 46 stable for most every normal use. have you checked event viewer for WHEA errors?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> With the whole stress testing stuff, is it really necessary to test for 12+ hours if the longest I ever game is an hour or so? Could I just stress test it for say 2 hours?


Just to give you an example of why i recommend 8-12 hours

W/ my 2500k OC at 4.6ghz

-0.010 offset & +0.065 turbo = BSOD 124 after 2 hours
-0.010 offset & +0.074 turbo = Worker 2 stopped after 6 hours
-0.010 offset & +0.078 turbo = Passed 8 Hours of custom blend

Its up to you but overall your system will be more stable if you run P95 for a good amount of time


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So I reduced the offset by -.005 or -.0005 (I forget the exact decimals) and I ran the torture test for an hour and the temperature peaked only at 83 degrees the whole time. it was a 46 multi and the voltage fluctuated between 1.296 and 1.312. Is this a safe long term overclock? Anything else you think I should do?


You could still drop the offset some until it becomes unstable and then bring it back up. That way it is at the lowest possible VCore for that clock. Also note that decreasing the offset is likely to make your idle unstable instead of your load. Otherwise, it sounds like you are in the home stretch.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You seem to have a good grasp of the vagaries regarding vcore. and yes, windows will draw a transient voltage spike that is alarmingly high. the "light" reading on this I have done indicates that it is only a potential spike with little actual current... so not really "dangerous"... but I still do not like it to be above 1.5V for my comfort/sanity. many other overclockers with a lot more experience than me ignore it.
> 
> one point you made that is concerning: LLc and vdroop. Defeating vdroop is probably not a good thing to do when using offset OC. Or maybe with fixed too. this is an engineering solution to high continuous current flow intel specifically designed to address full loading of the proessor... to slow degradation.
> 
> If you want to work anywhere near intel's recommended vcore max on air/water you really should use a DMM and read it directly from the board. It does differ from what the OS-based programs report.
> 
> for instance, on this Z77 OC formula the actual vcore is a few mV lower than what cpuZ or OHM report for the rig "in the works". My Ext3Gen3 seems to be low also, but I have only measured it one time.


AMEN to all of that! Particularly in this thread where there are people running on the ext4 and ext6 REALLY need to be aware of the TRUE VCore as reported by a DMM.


----------



## ZeVo

Got most of my 670 problems solved -- back to this stuff!

Jpm, I will do a x46 test for you tomorrow. It's been so many days, I forgot what my Turbo was set at because I was running stock.


----------



## Gronnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> I ran the custom test for overnight and it went for 10 3/4 hours before failing at 4.6 GHz.
> 
> Have now had 4.4GHz running at -0.065 offset and lowest PLL the Z77 Extreme4 will let me set, and it has been stable for 17 hours. I am going to keep running it overnight and then shut it off in the morning. VCore is pretty steady at 1.2 and temps have stabilized high 50's. Highest any core has gotten briefly is 71.
> 
> Not sure if I want to try to go higher again, as it takes a lot more voltage past 4.4GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have called that 46 stable for most every normal use. have you checked event viewer for WHEA errors?
Click to expand...

Just checked the logs and the 4.6 had TONS of WHEA errors followed by a kernel error when it crashed. I had it set to +0.060 offset and PLL of 1.709. Voltage mostly stayed at 1.28 with a peak of 1.312. Would try it again with a bit more vcore but one core got up to 85 and I'm not sure I want to go much higher.

The 4.4 GHz test has been stable now for 23 hours with no errors at all in the event viewer.


----------



## LReyes66

Been messing with this for most of the night and finally found a stable settings for 3.5ghz.

Its been 30 min on prime custom settings with maxes being 1.272vcore, 89 celcius. Off set is set to -.010v, turboboost at .072v or somewhere around there, LLC level 3 and PPL at 1.71v.

The vcore seems fine as its under 1.3v but the temps are high at 89 max and i can see alot of you guys would perfer staying lower then that at max. Im gonna leave prime95 running all night and take a screen of my bios, but what else could i do?


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for instance, on this Z77 OC formula the actual vcore is a few mV lower than what cpuZ or OHM report for the rig "in the works". My Ext3Gen3 seems to be low also, but I have only measured it one time.


Really? I've read reports where the OCF suffers from the same faulty readings like other Asrock boards, where it does report a too low Vcore via software and the actual voltage delivered is higher.
Where did you measure, on the points provided on the board, or on the solder pins on the back? I would rather trust the solder pins, considering that they are way nearer to the CPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> Just checked the logs and the 4.6 had TONS of WHEA errors followed by a kernel error when it crashed. I had it set to +0.060 offset and PLL of 1.709. Voltage mostly stayed at 1.28 with a peak of 1.312. Would try it again with a bit more vcore but one core got up to 85 and I'm not sure I want to go much higher.
> 
> The 4.4 GHz test has been stable now for 23 hours with no errors at all in the event viewer.


you might be able to do 45 at like +30mV and cpu PLL on auto. but really, you will not "feel" a difference between 44 and 45.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Really? I've read reports where the OCF suffers from the same faulty readings like other Asrock boards, where it does report a too low Vcore via software and the actual voltage delivered is higher.
> Where did you measure, on the points provided on the board, or on the solder pins on the back? I would rather trust the solder pins, considering that they are way nearer to the CPU.


measured from the built in header. "Far" from the solder points? nah. you are referring to Steve B (sin0822) and others here measuring the the extreme 4 and 6.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> measured from the built in header. "Far" from the solder points? nah. you are referring to Steve B (sin0822) and others here measuring the the extreme 4 and 6.


Actually I was referring to Stige measuring his OCF on both the solder points as well as the VProbe, where he did find a difference between those two.
And when in doubt, I would always trust the point being closer to the actual circuit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Actually I was referring to Stige measuring his OCF on both the solder points as well as the VProbe, where he did find a difference between those two.
> And when in doubt, I would always trust the point being closer to the actual circuit.


Yes, I've followed that thread from a few months ago. I'm not running near 1.5V and i do not plan to, so i'm not concerned. For my rig, the reading in bios, and by DMM (from the topside) are the same, OS based reporting with OHM or CPUZ are 8 or so mV higher at a low 45 overclock. Frankly, none of you guys have even calibrated your DMMs... So it all very imprecise actually.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, I've followed that thread from a few months ago. I'm not running near 1.5V and i do not plan to, so i'm not concerned. For my rig, the reading in bios, and by DMM (from the topside) are the same, OS based reporting with OHM or CPUZ are 8 or so mV higher at a low 45 overclock. Frankly, none of you guys have even calibrated your DMMs... So it all very imprecise actually.


Touch points together make sure it reads "0" ohms...that's what the booklet said to do to calibrate. Did I miss something?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Touch points together make sure it reads "0" ohms...that's what the booklet said to do to calibrate. Did I miss something?


That's a zero point calibration, and does not truely calibrate any other point but 0. I employ 2 metrologists that do this for a living... And they tell me I(we) never measure anything correctly!


----------



## sp00n82

Well, I assume if multiple people with multiple kind of DMMs observe the same kind of fluctuation, then that's a pretty good indication that something's wrong on _THEIR_ side, and not on ours.
Especially if this discrepancy does *not* show with boards from other manufacturers (or at least not as strong).


----------



## Qlix

I'd like to know what voltage my board is actually pumping out. Anyone have a picture of where to test on an ext6?


----------



## sp00n82

Look for these kind of pins:



You might need to try a few of them, as the other voltages can also be measured this way.
Also, depending on your cooler, you might not be able to reach these pins. I had to install my boxed cooler (ugh!), because the back plate of my Macho totally covered this area.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Well, I assume if multiple people with multiple kind of DMMs observe the same kind of fluctuation, then that's a pretty good indication that something's wrong on _THEIR_ side, and not on ours.
> Especially if this discrepancy does *not* show with boards from other manufacturers (or at least not as strong).


So what's your point? WE know the issue with vcore and LLC for some asrock boards. Where are you going with this?


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So what's your point? WE know the issue with vcore and LLC for some asrock boards. Where are you going with this?


I simply responded to your statement that you measured your OCF to provide less Vcore than shown via software, and explained that this might actually be not the case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> I simply responded to your statement that you measured your OCF to provide less Vcore than shown via software, and explained that this might actually be not the case.


Yup. Thanks. Maybe there is a difference between what the capacitor contacts show and what the actual transistor receives? anyway, i did notice your work on the other thread - nice job.


----------



## Gronnie

So I have it at 4.6GHz, voltage offset +0.015 (Looks like VCore has been pretty steady at 1.288V, peaking at 1.312V.), PLL 1.586V and it has been running for 8.5 hours (1:30 am CST to it is now almost 10am CST). Temps have been fine, and Prime95 is still going with no crashes or workers stopping, but I checked event viewer and there have been 3 WHEA errors.

One at 1:32 am, one at 9:30 am, and one at 9:48am. What exactly does this mean and what exactly do I try to do to fix it?


----------



## Qlix

Question about stability:

I can get 4.7 goin pretty well, run p95 for about 45 minutes while watching temps. Seems as long as I stay below 85c I do t crash. Once I hit the 95c mark is when I crash. Is this typical? I know 95c is high, still haven't dellided, and still have **** tim. When the temps are controlled should my crashes go away?

Realistically I'm trying to determine if I'm at a thermal wall or a voltage wall. I'm no where near 1.5v yet so I suspect it's the former.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> So I have it at 4.6GHz, voltage offset +0.015 (Looks like VCore has been pretty steady at 1.288V, peaking at 1.312V.), PLL 1.586V and it has been running for 8.5 hours (1:30 am CST to it is now almost 10am CST). Temps have been fine, and Prime95 is still going with no crashes or workers stopping, but I checked event viewer and there have been 3 WHEA errors.
> 
> One at 1:32 am, one at 9:30 am, and one at 9:48am. What exactly does this mean and what exactly do I try to do to fix it?


WHEA errors are the processor failing, but recovering...add more juice! usually if you are getting WHEA errors but not failing P95 then it doesn't take but one or two bumps to get it rock solid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Question about stability:
> 
> I can get 4.7 goin pretty well, run p95 for about 45 minutes while watching temps. Seems as long as I stay below 85c I do t crash. Once I hit the 95c mark is when I crash. Is this typical? I know 95c is high, still haven't dellided, and still have **** tim. When the temps are controlled should my crashes go away?
> 
> Realistically I'm trying to determine if I'm at a thermal wall or a voltage wall. I'm no where near 1.5v yet so I suspect it's the former.


I looked for the thread that I read a couple days ago that described the scientific link between voltage and temperature, but I couldn't find it. From what I remember reading, controlling temperatures prevents electron leakage(i.e. juice not going where it is supposed to). So when you hit high temps the processor is no longer receiving all of the juice it needs despite the fact that you are feeding it what it "should" need. getting your temperatures under control is likely to allow you to stabilize on lower voltage. That has been my experience with delidding, seeing not only a temperature drop, but also a small voltage drop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> So I have it at 4.6GHz, voltage offset +0.015 (Looks like VCore has been pretty steady at 1.288V, peaking at 1.312V.), PLL 1.586V and it has been running for 8.5 hours (1:30 am CST to it is now almost 10am CST). Temps have been fine, and Prime95 is still going with no crashes or workers stopping, but I checked event viewer and there have been 3 WHEA errors.
> 
> One at 1:32 am, one at 9:30 am, and one at 9:48am. What exactly does this mean and what exactly do I try to do to fix it?


That is soooo close to stable! It is a correctable checksum error, but causes the calc to repeat and backs up the stavk, IRQ etc. you need to get rid of them. If you are at a ceiling with vcore, I would raise the PLLa bit. That is one of the lowest i have seen here.


----------



## Qlix

And what is the link between CPU PLL voltage and stability? I've seen people recommend lowering it for stability and others recommend raising it. What exactly does it do?

Also my understanding of offset and turbo is this: offset is idle vcore, turbo is load vcore. So why would anyone raise offset? Realistically everyone should be idling at 1600 MHz... Which should be stable at stock or +.005. What does changing the offset do?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> And what is the link between CPU PLL voltage and stability? I've seen people recommend lowering it for stability and others recommend raising it. What exactly does it do?
> 
> Also my understanding of offset and turbo is this: offset is idle vcore, turbo is load vcore. So why would anyone raise offset? Realistically everyone should be idling at 1600 MHz... Which should be stable at stock or +.005. What does changing the offset do?


Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that negative offset is used when the VID is too high for the speed someone is trying to obtain. I use a negative offset to stabilize 3.9-4.4.


----------



## Qlix

And what is VID again?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> And what is VID again?


http://www.overclock.net/t/665362/vid-voltage-identification-explained


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Question about stability:
> 
> I can get 4.7 goin pretty well, run p95 for about 45 minutes while watching temps. Seems as long as I stay below 85c I do t crash. Once I hit the 95c mark is when I crash. Is this typical? I know 95c is high, still haven't dellided, and still have **** tim. When the temps are controlled should my crashes go away?
> 
> Realistically I'm trying to determine if I'm at a thermal wall or a voltage wall. I'm no where near 1.5v yet so I suspect it's the former.


If it is throwing whea before p95 actually fails it needs a tad more vcore, assuming the ram is clocked correctly. With sandy (no whea) this would basically, bsod 101 124, 3B etc. ivy's 22nm etch is more prone to e migration with heat. Lower temps with ivy are very important .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but I believe that negative offset is used when the VID is too high for the speed someone is trying to obtain. I use a negative offset to stabilize 3.9-4.4.


Essentially correct.


----------



## Gronnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> So I have it at 4.6GHz, voltage offset +0.015 (Looks like VCore has been pretty steady at 1.288V, peaking at 1.312V.), PLL 1.586V and it has been running for 8.5 hours (1:30 am CST to it is now almost 10am CST). Temps have been fine, and Prime95 is still going with no crashes or workers stopping, but I checked event viewer and there have been 3 WHEA errors.
> 
> One at 1:32 am, one at 9:30 am, and one at 9:48am. What exactly does this mean and what exactly do I try to do to fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> WHEA errors are the processor failing, but recovering...add more juice! usually if you are getting WHEA errors but not failing P95 then it doesn't take but one or two bumps to get it rock solid.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> So I have it at 4.6GHz, voltage offset +0.015 (Looks like VCore has been pretty steady at 1.288V, peaking at 1.312V.), PLL 1.586V and it has been running for 8.5 hours (1:30 am CST to it is now almost 10am CST). Temps have been fine, and Prime95 is still going with no crashes or workers stopping, but I checked event viewer and there have been 3 WHEA errors.
> 
> One at 1:32 am, one at 9:30 am, and one at 9:48am. What exactly does this mean and what exactly do I try to do to fix it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is soooo close to stable! It is a correctable checksum error, but causes the calc to repeat and backs up the stavk, IRQ etc. you need to get rid of them. If you are at a ceiling with vcore, I would raise the PLLa bit. That is one of the lowest i have seen here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I pumped it up another 0.05 and am testing again. Will check for errors when I get home from class tonight.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> And what is the link between CPU PLL voltage and stability? I've seen people recommend lowering it for stability and others recommend raising it. What exactly does it do?
> 
> Also my understanding of offset and turbo is this: offset is idle vcore, turbo is load vcore. So why would anyone raise offset? Realistically everyone should be idling at 1600 MHz... Which should be stable at stock or +.005. What does changing the offset do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Is this true? I have been raising offset,not turbo. Do I need to raise turbo?*
Click to expand...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> And what is the link between CPU PLL voltage and stability? I've seen people recommend lowering it for stability and others recommend raising it. What exactly does it do?


phase lock loop voltage to sync the various bus clocks... I beieve.

[quote/]Also my understanding of offset and turbo is this: offset is idle vcore, turbo is load vcore. So why would anyone raise offset? Realistically everyone should be idling at 1600 MHz... Which should be stable at stock or +.005. What does changing the offset do?[/quote]
Wrong, offset affects both idle and load vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

You can do either. Offset with auto turbo, or low offset with load vcore from higher turbo. Either way, speedstep will drop or raise the vcore with multiplier... Eg, Dynamic VID.


----------



## Qlix

So then if I hit a turbo wall where under load CPUz is reading 1.45v and I still crash, I should up offset? How does one know when to raise offset and when to raise turbo?

And phase lock loop. Thanks but which direction increases stability? Raising or lowering? And does this directly effect heat as well.


----------



## Qlix

A
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You can do either. Offset with auto turbo, or low offset with load vcore from higher turbo. Either way, speedstep will drop or raise the vcore with multiplier... Eg, Dynamic VID.


This almost makes it sound as though they do the exact same thing, which again adds confusion to the pot. Why have 2 settings for the same thing -.-


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> So then if I hit a turbo wall where under load CPUz is reading 1.45v and I still crash, I should up offset? How does one know when to raise offset and when to raise turbo?
> 
> And phase lock loop. Thanks but which direction increases stability? Raising or lowering? And does this directly effect heat as well.


When turbo doesn't do it. Bt if you are working in the 1.45 range on your board, use fixed mode OC

Cpu pll is only tuned thru experimentation.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> A
> This almost makes it sound as though they do the exact same thing, which again adds confusion to the pot. Why have 2 settings for the same thing -.-


Dude, please read the posts carefully. Turbo will not alter idle vcore. Offset does both. Take a deep breadth, and move forward.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> A
> This almost makes it sound as though they do the exact same thing, which again adds confusion to the pot. Why have 2 settings for the same thing -.-


It's only the same thing under load. Turbo voltage does nothing while idling. It's just a way to stay on low idle voltage while still providing a means to achieve high clocks under load.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dude, please read the posts carefully. Turbo will not alter idle vcore. Offset does both. Take a deep breadth, and move forward.


Apologies. I understand I am asking a metric ton of questions. These are things that have come to mind. I know that if they're confusing me they're probably confusing others.

So turbo is load vcore, offset is load and idle vcore. Is there a benefit to leaving turbo on auto and simply messing with offset? I assume that would result in higher idle vcore and thus be suboptimal.

Edit: posted this before I saw the last post. Thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/665362/vid-voltage-identification-explained


Thanks for that, now I have a better understanding of it too.


----------



## LReyes66

for the power limits and current limit that says to set to max.. do we just put in "1000" to set the max? When I do that it gives me 500


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> for the power limits and current limit that says to set to max.. do we just put in "1000" to set the max? When I do that it gives me 500


500 is plenty high. You're not going to put 500amps thru the chip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Apologies. I understand I am asking a metric ton of questions. These are things that have come to mind. I know that if they're confusing me they're probably confusing others.
> So turbo is load vcore, offset is load and idle vcore. Is there a benefit to leaving turbo on auto and simply messing with offset? I assume that would result in higher idle vcore and thus be suboptimal.
> Edit: posted this before I saw the last post. Thanks.


No need to apologize. Say, did you pop the top on that cpu?


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quick question on my mobo. If you have updated your bios and you then remove your cmos battery after, when the bios resets, does it go back to the first version of it? Or does it go back to the updated version?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Quick question on my mobo. If you have updated your bios and you then remove your cmos battery after, when the bios resets, does it go back to the first version of it? Or does it go back to the updated version?


It will not revert to the bios you flashed over... So pulling the battery just completely resets the bios.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No need to apologize. Say, did you pop the top on that cpu?


I have not delided yet. All I have is AS Ceramique. I don't really want to use that. I'm waiting till I make a TIM decision before I delid.

I think my H90 is sucking air as well, contributing to my terrible temps. I'm gonna flip it over and set it up as intake rather than exhaust and see if that helps a little till I delid.

Edit: by flip it over I mean put hoses on the bottom rather than on top, heard some end up with air pockets t the top of the radiator, if hoses are on top the pump will suck air.

Also my TIM Choices are antec formula 7 locally, or wait for CLP @ $23 shipped and a weeks wait. Not sure I like staining problem or if the cost is worth the performance difference


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I have not delided yet. All I have is AS Ceramique. I don't really want to use that. I'm waiting till I make a TIM decision before I delid.
> 
> I think my H90 is sucking air as well, contributing to my terrible temps. I'm gonna flip it over and set it up as intake rather than exhaust and see if that helps a little till I delid.
> 
> Edit: by flip it over I mean put hoses on the bottom rather than on top, heard some end up with air pockets t the top of the radiator, if hoses are on top the pump will suck air.
> 
> Also my TIM Choices are antec formula 7 locally, or wait for CLP @ $23 shipped and a weeks wait. Not sure I like staining problem or if the cost is worth the performance difference


Clp or clu is for the die to ihs. So, no staining to worry about. From ihs to your cooler block, AS is fine, not great, but fine. Qualitybof mount is more important.


----------



## LReyes66

So everytime my date/time keeps changing back to year 2053 even after i save the correct date/time setting in bios. Could my cmos battery already be bad when i just got it?


----------



## Gerbacio

i know this is not relevant to this thread but i think i have solved my issue with my radeon 7970 and its not the Video card is the Asrock Extreme 6!

anyone that has a Asock Extreme and a radeon hd 7970 (the 7950 should do too)

in my 460gtx and the motherboards integrated HD4000,with a DVI to HDMI adapter i can get audio! a fellow board member with a Sapphire 7970 and a Gigabyte motherboard can! but with my Asrock and the 7970 i cant!

Difference ??? hes running Via and im on Realtek .....if someone has a DVI to HDMI adapter and a second can you please verify if you can get Video and Audio thru the DVI to HDMI adapter on your Tv/Monitor please

P M please...btw i still check this every other day !! cant wait to try 5ghz but i want my computer stable and fully functional before giving it a go!


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i know this is not relevant to this thread but i think i have solved my issue with my radeon 7970 and its not the Video card is the Asrock Extreme 6!
> 
> anyone that has a Asock Extreme and a radeon hd 7970 (the 7950 should do too)
> 
> in my 460gtx and the motherboards integrated HD4000,with a DVI to HDMI adapter i can get audio! a fellow board member with a Sapphire 7970 and a Gigabyte motherboard can! but with my Asrock and the 7970 i cant!
> 
> Difference ??? hes running Via and im on Realtek .....if someone has a DVI to HDMI adapter and a second can you please verify if you can get Video and Audio thru the DVI to HDMI adapter on your Tv/Monitor please
> 
> P M please...btw i still check this every other day !! cant wait to try 5ghz but i want my computer stable and fully functional before giving it a go!


2x gtx560ti on ext6 w/ Realtek. I'm using hdmi to dvi cable (hard wired cable, no adapter) I get sound to my tv.


----------



## Qlix

double


----------



## soundx98

If the DVI end is plugged into your PC there is no way it will carry audio.

There are no audio pins in it. Audio would have to come from a digital or analog output.,


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> 2x gtx560ti on ext6 w/ Realtek. I'm using hdmi to dvi cable (hard wired cable, no adapter) I get sound to my tv.


yep i have 0 issues with my Nvidia card or my Intel card....the issue is with the Radeon HD i ordered a Display Port to HDMI adapter if it works that will be the end of it and ill launch my 5ghz adventure!

if it dosnt solve the issue ill get a Gigabyte motherboard and sell my asrock!

DVI to HDMI is a big deal for me so i can switch audio on my displays on the fly (the sound card has my headphones conected)

want to watch a movie on my bedroom i do it on the tv thru the comp......wife is sleeping , use headsets.......kids awake watching a movie on cable tv, i use my monitors speakers so i can hear the game and them at the same time!

if i can get 5ghz with a decent voltage ill do it 24/7 if not weeks of heavy usage have proved im solid as a rock @4.8


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> If the DVI end is plugged into your PC there is no way it will carry audio.
> 
> There are no audio pins in it. Audio would have to come from a digital or analog output.,


_*i dont want to start this argument on this thread*_

DVI does carry audio signal if the Video card supports it .....my 3 year old GTX 460 does it and i know of countless people doing it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> _*i dont want to start this argument on this thread*_
> 
> DVI does carry audio signal if the Video card supports it .....my 3 year old GTX 460 does it and i know of countless people doing it


the AMD will do audio thru the out DVI port, but you need an HDMi cable to carry to the receiver. The DVI to HDMI converter that came in the 7970 box will do this. check that you have the right driver Google "HDMI_R270.exe"


----------



## Qlix

Switched my H90 to intake and put the hoses to the bottom... helped... a lot. still 86 on the hottest core (and only for a moment), but the other 3 dont break 80 (sit steadily around 70-73c). This is a 15 -20c swing. Whoda thunk it.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the AMD will do audio thru the out DVI port, but you need an HDMi cable to carry to the receiver. The DVI to HDMI converter that came in the 7970 box will do this. check that you have the right driver Google "HDMI_R270.exe"


just installed it and no luck (more like a second go since i already tried it) ! refuses to pass audio thru the DVI to HDMI ...HDMI works perfect! i ordered a display port to HDMI so if that works that will be it ....if it dosnt i will get a different board!

my card brought a DVI to VGA adapter not a DVI to HDMI

people with boards with Via chipsets dont have this problems ....its the realtek ones


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> just installed it and no luck (more like a second go since i already tried it) ! refuses to pass audio thru the DVI to HDMI ...HDMI works perfect! i ordered a display port to HDMI so if that works that will be it ....if it dosnt i will get a different board!
> my card brought a DVI to VGA adapter not a DVI to HDMI
> people with boards with Via chipsets dont have this problems ....its the realtek ones


you probably already reloaded the most recent realtech driver from the asrock website or direct from realtech...


----------



## M0reP0wer

I got my rig to run the torture test for 3 hours at 46 multi with -.010 offset and +.004 turbo voltage!







How low can you make the offset go without problems?

Side question: Do any of you guys know how to access a safe mode boot for our mobos? I'm having trouble figuring this out.

edit: I tried hitting F11 for boot menu but that only showed the possible boot devices, no safe mode option


----------



## Gronnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> So I have it at 4.6GHz, voltage offset +0.015 (Looks like VCore has been pretty steady at 1.288V, peaking at 1.312V.), PLL 1.586V and it has been running for 8.5 hours (1:30 am CST to it is now almost 10am CST). Temps have been fine, and Prime95 is still going with no crashes or workers stopping, but I checked event viewer and there have been 3 WHEA errors.
> 
> One at 1:32 am, one at 9:30 am, and one at 9:48am. What exactly does this mean and what exactly do I try to do to fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> That is soooo close to stable! It is a correctable checksum error, but causes the calc to repeat and backs up the stavk, IRQ etc. you need to get rid of them. If you are at a ceiling with vcore, I would raise the PLLa bit. That is one of the lowest i have seen here.
Click to expand...

Well that was weird. I raised the offset one notch, and didn't get any WHEA errors but Prime crashed about 4 hours into it. Weird that it didn't crash in the over 8 hours before on lower voltage. Cranked it up one more step and so far so good, but it has only been going for an hour and a half so far. VCore stays just under 1.3 for the most part and no WHEA errors yet.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I got my rig to run the torture test for 3 hours at 46 multi with -.010 offset and +.004 turbo voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How low can you make the offset go without problems?
> 
> Side question: Do any of you guys know how to access a safe mode boot for our mobos? I'm having trouble figuring this out.
> 
> edit: I tried hitting F11 for boot menu but that only showed the possible boot devices, no safe mode option


how the hell is this even possible... ?

and isnt it F8 for safe mode?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I got my rig to run the torture test for 3 hours at 46 multi with -.010 offset and +.004 turbo voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How low can you make the offset go without problems?
> 
> Side question: Do any of you guys know how to access a safe mode boot for our mobos? I'm having trouble figuring this out.
> 
> edit: I tried hitting F11 for boot menu but that only showed the possible boot devices, no safe mode option


Safe Boot is a boot option for Windows, not the the motherboard.
The OS is loaded after the BIOS.

To Safe Boot after the BIOS loads you can hit F8.
This will pop up an advanced startup menu for Windows.
Of course you can hit this all you want during the BIOS loading because F8 is not mapped to the BIOS.

Or while in Windows you can press Windows Key + R.
Then type msconfig and press Enter.
Go to Boot tab and check Safe Boot.
The next boot will go directly into safe mode.

Do this again but uncheck Safe Boot to boot normally again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> Well that was weird. I raised the offset one notch, and didn't get any WHEA errors but Prime crashed about 4 hours into it. Weird that it didn't crash in the over 8 hours before on lower voltage. Cranked it up one more step and so far so good, but it has only been going for an hour and a half so far. VCore stays just under 1.3 for the most part and no WHEA errors yet.


what about CPU PLL?

this is handy for ivy overclocking:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> how the hell is this even possible... ?
> 
> and isnt it F8 for safe mode?


The temp got to 84 degrees on that run. Is that bad?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I got my rig to run the torture test for 3 hours at 46 multi with -.010 offset and +.004 turbo voltage!


No im more shocked @ this statement. I cant see 4.6 being stable in any way shape or form @ +.004 turbo/-.010 offset. No way. Ill believe you if you screen a 3 hour run though!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what about CPU PLL?
> 
> this is handy for ivy overclocking:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


i would say more than handy ...a benchmark will test stability on its run....this will help you do "real World" tweaking

its not until JP recommended this option that i did perfectly made my computer a 24/7 4.8ghz powerhouse!

i passed hours of P95 and then a grenade on BF3 gave me a BSOD !!!

Event viewer is the key to a perfect overclock


----------



## inedenimadam

double post see below


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> No im more shocked @ this statement. I cant see 4.6 being stable in any way shape or form @ +.004 turbo/-.010 offset. No way. Ill believe you if you screen a 3 hour run though!


I have followed his progress pretty closely, he has a fairly high VID, and my guess is he might even be able to go lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> The temp got to 84 degrees on that run. Is that bad?


84 is high for Sandy, but is still 14C from TDP. I have a temperature difference of 15C from gaming to testing, which if you see the same would put you plenty cool. You can still try dropping offset more, most chips will idle .900-1.000, what is your idle vcore?


----------



## M0reP0wer

I idle at around .980 on average now with the above mentioned bios settings.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I idle at around .980 on average now with the above mentioned bios settings.


you might be able to squeeze a few more mV out of the offset, but that is entirely up to you. Otherwise I would say you have a pretty solid overclock!


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey - for you system builders that may want to add your "finger prints" to the windows Info Screen, take a look at the attached text file - make the changes to the fields you want to display on the Windows screen, then remove the ".txt" and double click to add the "OEM" fields.

oeminfo.reg.txt 0k .txt file


just a nice touch









1000 posts! (I gotta... "just step away from the keyboard")


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey - for you system builders that may want to add your "finger prints" to the windows Info Screen, take a look at the attached text file - make the changes to the fields you want to display on the Windows screen, then remove the ".txt" and double click to add the "OEM" fields.
> 
> oeminfo.reg.txt 0k .txt file
> 
> 
> just a nice touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 posts! (I gotta... "just step away from the keyboard")


im ******ed nvmnd


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I idle at around .980 on average now with the above mentioned bios settings.


The lowest ive ran my 2500k is 0.960v and i'm currently running it at 0.978v. Neither have had any issues


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> The lowest ive ran my 2500k is 0.960v and i'm currently running it at 0.978v. Neither have had any issues


Why did you raise it back up from .960 to .978?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Why did you raise it back up from .960 to .978?


I had it at .960v when testing to see how low it my 2500k could idle but i got a bios lock up when i decreased offset further. I guessing its because i have the older bios ( same as the one you had before updating). Once i update to 2.30 im going to do some more testing w/ the idle.

For a .960v idle i was using a -0.020 offset. When i increased my OC to 4.6 i just set it at a -0.010 offset which gave me a .978v idle


----------



## Qlix

sadly 4.6 @ 1.44 vcore @ load is about as good as im getting atm. thats with turbo set to auto, offset @ .170, PLL @ 1.503, LLC @ 2


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> sadly 4.6 @ 1.44 vcore @ load is about as good as im getting atm. thats with turbo set to auto, offset @ .170, PLL @ 1.503, LLC @ 2


Have you tested with a DMM? I can almost guarantee that you are burning 1.5+ because of the misreporting of the voltage on that ext6. Its your chip and its stable, but I would suggest backing it down to 4.5 for the sake of decreasing degradation over time.

Edit: Also, was there a reason you set turbo to auto and ramped offset up? that setup seems less than optimal, particularly for idle voltage.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Have you tested with a DMM? I can almost guarantee that you are burning 1.5+ because of the misreporting of the voltage on that ext6. Its your chip and its stable, but I would suggest backing it down to 4.5 for the sake of decreasing degradation over time.
> 
> Edit: Also, was there a reason you set turbo to auto and ramped offset up? that setup seems less than optimal, particularly for idle voltage.


Yeah, don't really care about idle voltage. I'm almost never idling. However after I posted that last night I basically thought to myself exactly what you just said and scrapped everything and started over. Back to 45x +.025 turbo (probably not the right number since I'm mobile but its close enough), +005 offset, pll auto, llc 3

Gonna get 45 12 hours stable before I move on. Also be delidding tomorrow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Yeah, don't really care about idle voltage. I'm almost never idling. However after I posted that last night I basically thought to myself exactly what you just said and scrapped everything and started over. Back to 45x +.025 turbo (probably not the right number since I'm mobile but its close enough), +005 offset, pll auto, llc 3
> Gonna get 45 12 hours stable before I move on. Also be delidding tomorrow.


Not with a razor blade i hope!


----------



## Qlix

Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not with a razor blade i hope!


I use blades for a living, I trust myself much more with sharp objects than blunt ones lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Lol
> I use blades for a living, I trust myself much more with sharp objects than blunt ones lol


I don't know what you do specifically, but my guess is that most of the people that fail at it have little to no practice with blades or just don't have the manual strength/dexterity.

Edit to add: I too worked with blades frequently before I retired to homeschool my two boys. It only took me two minutes to pop the top off. You should be just fine, although if I do another one I will probably try the vice/hammer method to speed up the process a bit!


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I don't know what you do specifically, but my guess is that most of the people that fail at it have little to no practice with blades or just don't have the manual strength/dexterity.
> 
> Edit to add: I too worked with blades frequently before I retired to homeschool my two boys. It only took me two minutes to pop the top off. You should be just fine, although if I do another one I will probably try the vice/hammer method to speed up the process a bit!


I'd try the hammer and vice if I had a vice readily available, no point in buying one.

These are the tools of choice: 

On a white cutting board all I do is slide te blade into a corner, stand it up vertical with one razor edge on the board and slowly press down. Rinse and repeat. These carpet blades are insanely sharp. Has no issues with the silicone, hell... I cut through the solder on a P4 with one


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I'd try the hammer and vice if I had a vice readily available, no point in buying one.
> 
> These are the tools of choice:
> 
> On a white cutting board all I do is slide te blade into a corner, stand it up vertical with one razor edge on the board and slowly press down. Rinse and repeat. These carpet blades are insanely sharp. Has no issues with the silicone, hell... I cut through the solder on a P4 with one


Those blades scare me, I don't care for double sided blades unless they stay in the knife. But they are super sharp and super thin! Good luck, sounds like you got this one in the bag.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Those blades scare me, I don't care for double sided blades unless they stay in the knife. But they are super sharp and super thin! Good luck, sounds like you got this one in the bag.


Quick side story: you talk about double sides blades... Image what happens when you forget it's double sided and press down on it like an exacto knife. Yeah. Happened too many times to count


----------



## Qlix

So I just watched the video on the razor less guide... Yeah screw the blades. I just bought a vice from lowes... Ill return it when I'm done lol


----------



## sp00n82

My IHS was so *extremely* close to the PCB that I wasn't able to fit anything between those two except a double sided razor blade. I cut it in half though and covered one side with tape so that I could actually touch it without fear of cutting off my finger.








It was still an extremely tedious process to get the IHS off, and took me about 25 minutes. Plenty of chances for things to go wrong.
If I had known about the vice&hammer method earlier I wouldn't have thought twice about it.


----------



## Gerbacio

Wow that looks dangerous.....my first delid went smooth as butter

for my second one it was a nightmare and i ended up showing some copper.....no damage to the cpu thou ! the metal heatsink was bent by the pressing machine , it was a horrific 15 minutes getting under it without destroying my CPU

Update on my video card ....it died this morning , last nigh the card started shutting off while on windows (the computer stayed on) then i had to hard shut off the PC....clean install no luck .....kept getting more frequent till it was 1-5 minutes from each other ...RIP to my 3rd 7970!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008BGXXB8/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

went back to Nvidia and the brand that has never given me a issue ....EVGA!!!!!!!!! 680 4gb!


----------



## LReyes66

Ok I cant seem to find a value for 4.2ghz that will run prime95 stable for more then 2-3+hours. I had originally thought i found a stable settings but when i leave prime95 running over night i find my computer had resetted.









If I raise the turbo voltage by 1 it fails, if i lower it, it will eventually freeze.

I know not all computers are the same but ive seen people with the same cpu/mobo push up to 4.2 stable with stock voltages.

Anyone see anything wrong with my bios settings?


----------



## Qlix

so Im at +.020 turbo, .005 offset, LLC 3, PLL Auto, hitting 1.320v @ 45x @ load hitting 90c+ during the hottest part of my P95 run and getting WHEA errors all over the place.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ok I cant seem to find a value for 4.2ghz that will run prime95 stable for more then 2-3+hours. I had originally thought i found a stable settings but when i leave prime95 running over night i find my computer had resetted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I raise the turbo voltage by 1 it fails, if i lower it, it will eventually freeze.
> 
> I know not all computers are the same but ive seen people with the same cpu/mobo push up to 4.2 stable with stock voltages.
> 
> Anyone see anything wrong with my bios settings?


Well, you'll have to find your own offset setting. Since every chip has different VIDs and scales differently, it's pointless to rely on other people's offset results.
They may give you a starting point, but if you're still having errors with the current voltage, it's simply not enough.

You also might want to increase your LLC level (which will actually cause less LLC, thank you Asrock for designing the backwards!). You'll need to set even more offset to reach the same Vcore under load this way, but it's closer to Intel's original spec, and I've found it to be more stable without LLC anyway. Your mileage may vary though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> so Im at +.020 turbo, .005 offset, LLC 3, PLL Auto, hitting 1.320v @ 45x @ load hitting 90c+ during the hottest part of my P95 run and getting WHEA errors all over the place.


That's high temps and high VCore for 4.5, but every chip is different. did you take the lid off yet?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Well, you'll have to find your own offset setting. Since every chip has different VIDs and scales differently, it's pointless to rely on other people's offset results.
> They may give you a starting point, but if you're still having errors with the current voltage, it's simply not enough.
> 
> You also might want to increase your LLC level (which will actually cause less LLC, thank you Asrock for designing the backwards!). You'll need to set even more offset to reach the same Vcore under load this way, but it's closer to Intel's original spec, and I've found it to be more stable without LLC anyway. Your mileage may vary though.


This is right on the money, use LLC4 or 5 for 4.2, no sense in sending extra voltage at this early in the game.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That's high temps and high VCore for 4.5, but every chip is different. did you take the lid off yet?


I FINALLY got a 30 minute P95 run without a WHEA error or a crash. but Im at +.053 (or something close) turbo, .005 offset, 1.352v @ load. During the 8k tests it hit 101c







<~~ I think this guy is living in my CPU. I did however just jump from .020 to the .053 turbo just to get a stable P95 run. I guess I can start bringing it down. Though i really want that 4.8 -.-

No lid popped yet. Will be tonight after WoW raid (damn internet dragons cant wait). Already have my vice set up


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I FINALLY got a 30 minute P95 run without a WHEA error or a crash. but Im at +.053 (or something close) turbo, .005 offset, 1.352v @ load. During the 8k tests it hit 101c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <~~ I think this guy is living in my CPU. I did however just jump from .020 to the .053 turbo just to get a stable P95 run. I guess I can start bringing it down. Though i really want that 4.8 -.-
> 
> No lid popped yet. Will be tonight after WoW raid (damn internet dragons cant wait). Already have my vice set up


that's on an H90? that's uncomfortably high for a high dollar cooler. My little zalman 92mm was doing better than that at 4.8 before I popped the top. Double check everything when you are slapping it all back together, something sounds wrong .


----------



## LReyes66

Ive tried level 3 llc with same results so ill try level 4.

So u recommend raising the offsett over .005v? Thought it wasnt recommened going higher


----------



## LReyes66

Edit: sorry double post


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ive tried level 3 llc with same results so ill try level 4.
> So u recommend raising the offsett over .005v? Thought it wasnt recommened going higher


Raising the offset is fine. Try changing LLC back to 3, put CPU PLL on auto, and work Offset and turbo from there. You have options, use offset to change vcore only with turbo on auto (works fine - I ran 46x like that for months). Speedstep will reduce vcore along the VID table/line with multiplier step-down... or set offset at a lower value (5-15mV) and add the necessary load vcore with turbo. I find that the latter has limits at high OC (48/49+) in that it just does not seem push enough to the chip (could be this E3G3, can't speak to the z77OCF since I still do not have my WC loop set up







). so, just work with vcore before tweaking any other settings - you can fine tune a stable OC later.

A relatively quick way to test each vcore increment is to use IBT on standard settings with the whea alert set up. if it's good for 10 passes with no whea, then run prime for as long as it's good or you're satisfied.

Main thing with Ivy is to control temperature... much more critical than with Sandy.


----------



## Gronnie

I've got it 24 hour prime stable at 4.6 GHz with a +0.025 offset. It seems pretty stable under load at about 1.288V, peaks at 1.304. Max temp over 24 hours in the hottest core was 81, most of the time much below that.

WHEA errors went away too, yea!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> I've got it 24 hour prime stable at 4.6 GHz with a +0.025 offset. It seems pretty stable under load at about 1.288V, peaks at 1.304. Max temp over 24 hours in the hottest core was 81, most of the time much below that.
> 
> WHEA errors went away too, yea!


nice - with turbo on auto?


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Raising the offset is fine. Try changing LLC back to 3, put CPU PLL on auto, and work Offset and turbo from there. You have options, use offset to change vcore only with turbo on auto (works fine - I ran 46x like that for months). Speedstep will reduce vcore along the VID table/line with multiplier step-down... or set offset at a lower value (5-15mV) and add the necessary load vcore with turbo. I find that the latter has limits at high OC (48/49+) in that it just does not seem push enough to the chip (could be this E3G3, can't speak to the z77OCF since I still do not have my WC loop set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). so, just work with vcore before tweaking any other settings - you can fine tune a stable OC later.
> 
> A relatively quick way to test each vcore increment is to use IBT on standard settings with the whea alert set up. if it's good for 10 passes with no whea, then run prime for as long as it's good or you're satisfied.
> 
> Main thing with Ivy is to control temperature... much more critical than with Sandy.


Ok so ill try either 2 configs

raise offset and leave turbo on auto
Or
Raise offset a lil then up turbo til I get the right settings.

Right?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> I've got it 24 hour prime stable at 4.6 GHz with a +0.025 offset. It seems pretty stable under load at about 1.288V, peaks at 1.304. Max temp over 24 hours in the hottest core was 81, most of the time much below that.
> 
> WHEA errors went away too, yea!


Whats your idle vcore?

And as JPMboy said is turbo on auto?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> that's on an H90? that's uncomfortably high for a high dollar cooler. My little zalman 92mm was doing better than that at 4.8 before I popped the top. Double check everything when you are slapping it all back together, something sounds wrong .


that is an H90. which has been reviewed to perform better than an H100. I dont get it =/ I have 2 cougar high static pressure fans in the mail, plus the delid. im gonna try to put some double sided sticky pads between the back plate and the mobo to get more pressure on the waterblock to the IHS. See if that helps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ok so ill try either 2 configs
> 
> raise offset and leave turbo on auto
> Or
> Raise offset a lil then up turbo til I get the right settings.
> 
> Right?


yup - that's basically it. quick test with IBT/WHEA alert, then either up the clock or do p95.


----------



## Gronnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> I've got it 24 hour prime stable at 4.6 GHz with a +0.025 offset. It seems pretty stable under load at about 1.288V, peaks at 1.304. Max temp over 24 hours in the hottest core was 81, most of the time much below that.
> 
> WHEA errors went away too, yea!
> 
> 
> 
> nice - with turbo on auto?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> I've got it 24 hour prime stable at 4.6 GHz with a +0.025 offset. It seems pretty stable under load at about 1.288V, peaks at 1.304. Max temp over 24 hours in the hottest core was 81, most of the time much below that.
> 
> WHEA errors went away too, yea!
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your idle vcore?
> 
> And as JPMboy said is turbo on auto?
Click to expand...

Yes, turbo is set to auto. PLL overvoltage enabled, LLC set to 2.

I will have to look at what idle voltage is later, running some tests at 4.5 right now trying to see if it might be the sweet spot in between the two or if I should stick with 4.4 or 4.6.


----------



## Gronnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gronnie*
> 
> I've got it 24 hour prime stable at 4.6 GHz with a +0.025 offset. It seems pretty stable under load at about 1.288V, peaks at 1.304. Max temp over 24 hours in the hottest core was 81, most of the time much below that.
> 
> WHEA errors went away too, yea!
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your idle vcore?
Click to expand...

It's idling at about 1.064, although it was jumping around quite a bit and the clock speed was changing a lot even though I wasn't doing anything.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup - that's basically it. quick test with IBT/WHEA alert, then either up the clock or do p95.


sweet you might have fixed my problem.

Been running 4.2 with +.010 offset and turbo on auto with LLC on Level 3. Max temp 75 n max volt being 1.2v

Hopefully ill be able to finally get to 4.5


----------



## Gronnie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup - that's basically it. quick test with IBT/WHEA alert, then either up the clock or do p95.
> 
> 
> 
> sweet you might have fixed my problem.
> 
> Been running 4.2 with +.010 offset and turbo on auto with LLC on Level 3. Max temp 75 n max volt being 1.2v
> 
> Hopefully ill be able to finally get to 4.5
Click to expand...

Great! Good luck going for 4.5!


----------



## Qlix

Hammer and vice isn't working for me. I've got the vice cranked down hard enough to leave indents, and the CPU still keeps popping out lol. I don't want to hit the damn thing any harder


----------



## LReyes66

Ok might have spoke too soon.

Couple of hours into the test prime95 failed me. If I raise offset to 0.015v it fails faster.


----------



## sp00n82

A higher offset will never make an overclock unstable. If you're still seeing errors even with a higher setting, you're just not there yet, simple as that.
Unless of course you've hit the temperature or voltage limit, in which case increasing the Vcore further might not be the best idea...

I'm not a big fan of leaving the Turbo setting on Auto for finding a stable overclock, as you'll never know how much voltage it really adds. Instead, if you want a controlled overclock with the Turbo interfering as little as possible, just set it to +0.004v and be done with it, and manage your overclock with the "normal" offset only.

And for a similar reason I advise against using LLC. Really, all it does is just raise your Vcore under load to battle the Vdroop intended by Intel. It has no real benefit, except that it will make you _feel better_ because you now only need e.g. 0.020v offset instead of 0.080v for a stable overclock under load, when in reality your chip will run with the exact same voltage under both settings.
But hey, at least you can now brag with having "such a good chip that only requires an offset of 0.020v for that rock stable 4.5GHz overclock!", because you just have successfully fooled yourself. That's gotta be worth something, right?









So I advise against LLC, especially since it can introduce potentially dangerous voltage spikes when going out of load (see this excellent article here).
It may help in some circumstances, but in my opinion it's just not worth it and if you enable it it simply adds one more variable to be aware of.

And lastly, posting any offset/turbo values without the actual Vcore under load is pretty pointless, as no one knows the VIDs for your CPU. This also makes references to other people's setting pointless, as no chip is the same, and what runs fine for your neighbour will most likely not work for you.
For example, I myself have an especially bad chip, which only does 4.4GHz, but already requires ~1.376v under load for that (with a whooping +0.135v offset). That's just the way it is, I've simply got the short stick in the CPU lottery.
Running with an offet of +0.020v wouldn't even let me enter the BIOS.
(At least my temps are fine now at ~74°C in LinX after I've delidded, though my Pro3 still throttles down occasionally due to VRM overheating, but that's an entirely different matter.)

For quickly testing the Vcore value, I either recommend Prime 27.9 with a custom setting of 864k (or 26.6 with 960k), or to fire up LinX directly, which will draw even more power than Prime and cause even more stress on your CPU.
It's also this value you're after, the Vcore under maximum load, after any potential Vdroop. This is the one that needs to be stable, and the one you should be comparing against.
Which brings me back to my previous posting, asking about if there already was such a standard precodure to define the Vcore values being posted here, but obviously there isn't.

Note that running Prime with only one FFT size will not replace a full custom run to test stability, but it is a quick test to see if your current Vcore setting points in the right direction.

Meh, that's become a wall of text again. Probably too few people will read it because of that.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Meh, that's become a wall of text again. Probably too few people will read it because of that.


yeah, that usually tends to be the case


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> A higher offset will never make an overclock unstable. If you're still seeing errors even with a higher setting, you're just not there yet, simple as that.
> *Unless of course you've hit the temperature* or voltage limit, in which case increasing the Vcore further might not be the best idea...
> 
> *So I advise against LLC, especially since it can introduce potentially dangerous voltage spikes when going out of load (see this excellent article here).*
> It may help in some circumstances, but in my opinion it's just not worth it and if you enable it it simply adds one more variable to be aware of.


I agree with this 100%. That anadtech article helped me with my QX9650 sooo much - I actually posted it here some time back. I think you need to clarify this point to OCN readers.... by "advise against LLC" I believe you mean allow vdroop to work unabated. Eg, set LLC at its lowest level (which on Asrock is the highest number ). LLC 3 is a good compromise.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Hammer and vice isn't working for me. I've got the vice cranked down hard enough to leave indents, and the CPU still keeps popping out lol. I don't want to hit the damn thing any harder


go to the "hammer"thread. take a pict of the vise jaws and post it there. most teeth marks are not a problem. i'd like to see the condition of the vise.


----------



## BurritoBob

So I get a very interesting not listed BSOD: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_EQUAL

This BSOD only occurs when I go to 4.5GHz but 4.4GHz is perfectly fine

I run windows 8 and my specs are as follows:
i5 3570k (Running at 4.2Ghz stable with .004v and .005v as is standard in first part of the guide)
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Asrock z77 extreme4
8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
Gigabyte 7870 OC
1TB WD Green HDD
128GB Sandisk Ultra SSD
Corsair 600w PSU

Are there any possible solutions that exist or is there something that I am doing wrong?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ok might have spoke too soon.
> Couple of hours into the test prime95 failed me. If I raise offset to 0.015v it fails faster.


this does not make sense. please format a usb key fat 32. post with it in. on each bios page hit F12 (scroll where needed) and post the screen shots here using the little paper clip above the edit box. something is not right as spoon said.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BurritoBob*
> 
> So I get a very interesting not listed BSOD: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_EQUAL
> 
> This BSOD only occurs when I go to 4.5GHz but 4.4GHz is perfectly fine
> 
> I run windows 8 and my specs are as follows:
> i5 3570k (Running at 4.2Ghz stable with .004v and .005v as is standard in first part of the guide)
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Asrock z77 extreme4
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
> Gigabyte 7870 OC
> 1TB WD Green HDD
> 128GB Sandisk Ultra SSD
> Corsair 600w PSU
> 
> Are there any possible solutions that exist or is there something that I am doing wrong?


please post the actual bugcheck number... was this 00A or 0D1? first, the guys over at eightforums, or at sysnative.com" will show you how to post the minidump for analysis.
have you checked event viewer for whea errors?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BurritoBob*
> 
> So I get a very interesting not listed BSOD: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_EQUAL
> 
> This BSOD only occurs when I go to 4.5GHz but 4.4GHz is perfectly fine
> 
> I run windows 8 and my specs are as follows:
> i5 3570k (Running at 4.2Ghz stable with .004v and .005v as is standard in first part of the guide)
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> Asrock z77 extreme4
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz
> Gigabyte 7870 OC
> 1TB WD Green HDD
> 128GB Sandisk Ultra SSD
> Corsair 600w PSU
> 
> Are there any possible solutions that exist or is there something that I am doing wrong?


I just sent off my "Corsair Vengeance 1600" on Tuesday, it was the cause of the BSOD's in my case. I am not saying that it will be the same for you, but our builds are almost identical, and memory modules were to blame. Run a nice long memtest


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just sent off my "Corsair Vengeance 1600" on Tuesday, it was the cause of the BSOD's in my case. I am not saying that it will be the same for you, but our builds are almost identical, and memory modules were to blame. Run a nice long memtest


oh yeah - before beginning an OC (and getting all frustrated) do 12 hours with the new memtest! nothing more frustrating than hours spent when it is memory!


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> go to the "hammer"thread. take a pict of the vise jaws and post it there. most teeth marks are not a problem. i'd like to see the condition of the vise.


changed the vice and changed the wood. popped off in 3 hits.

Temps arent what i expected, but still only have some AS Ceramique and Cooler Master **** that came with a heatsink. CLP and PK3 in the mail.


----------



## ConnorDurbin

Hi, was just wondering if someone could help me out, I followed this tutorial although my bios didn't have most of the things that were mentioned in this and my core speed in CPU z was 3.3ghz, now with default settings it's 3.6?! My specs are; i5 3570k, 1600 MHz crucial ram, asrock extreme4 z77, sapphire 7870 xt edition. I have the newest drivers and updates for it, also the newest bios and am running 64bit windows, it's puzzling me!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorDurbin*
> 
> Hi, was just wondering if someone could help me out, I followed this tutorial although my bios didn't have most of the things that were mentioned in this and my core speed in CPU z was 3.3ghz, now with default settings it's 3.6?! My specs are; i5 3570k, 1600 MHz crucial ram, asrock extreme4 z77, sapphire 7870 xt edition. I have the newest drivers and updates for it, also the newest bios and am running 64bit windows, it's puzzling me!


insert a memory stick on your computer......go to your BIOS .....hit F12 to take screenshots then post them here !!

also fill up your RIg Builder and put it on your Signature


----------



## ConnorDurbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> insert a memory stick on your computer......go to your BIOS .....hit F12 to take screenshots then post them here !!
> 
> also fill up your RIg Builder and put it on your Signature


I've put everything back to defaults, do you still want pictures?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorDurbin*
> 
> I've put everything back to defaults, do you still want pictures?


if you want us to help you Overclock ! Yes!









if you want to stick to stock then default is fine


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> if you want us to help you Overclock ! Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to stick to stock then default is fine


I second this statement...

We wont know what options you DO have in your BIOS until we see screenshots. Filling out the rigbuilder will also help, you know, so we don't have to try that one post that you listed your specs.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorDurbin*
> 
> Hi, was just wondering if someone could help me out, I followed this tutorial although my bios didn't have most of the things that were mentioned in this and my core speed in CPU z was 3.3ghz, now with default settings it's 3.6?! My specs are; i5 3570k, 1600 MHz crucial ram, asrock extreme4 z77, sapphire 7870 xt edition. I have the newest drivers and updates for it, also the newest bios and am running 64bit windows, it's puzzling me!


I have the exact same rig even a tahiti LE card too, only difference is i have the powercolor one. Still atm trying to find my sweet spot on 4.3


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> changed the vice and changed the wood. popped off in 3 hits.
> 
> Temps arent what i expected, but still only have some AS Ceramique and Cooler Master **** that came with a heatsink. CLP and PK3 in the mail.


As5 or ceramic is same as the intel tim... clu or clp make a really big difference

BUT damn good job!!!


----------



## BurritoBob

Is memtest a separate program or does it come with the prime95 benchmark?


----------



## fsf

Just wondering how is it going with the whole incorrect vcore readings thing in z77 asrock mobos. Reason I ask is I've been using 1.416v (max hwmonitor voltage under load) at 4.8ghz for a week now and I'd not be happy if I discovered my chip is running with 1.5v or something.

Is it safe?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fsf*
> 
> Just wondering how is it going with the whole incorrect vcore readings thing in z77 asrock mobos. Reason I ask is I've been using 1.416v (max hwmonitor voltage under load) at 4.8ghz for a week now and I'd not be happy if I discovered my chip is running with 1.5v or something.
> 
> Is it safe?


no you are really close to 1.5v check with a multimeter on the back of your board under load.....thats close and you dont want to degrade your chip


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> changed the vice and changed the wood. popped off in 3 hits.
> 
> Temps arent what i expected, but still only have some AS Ceramique and Cooler Master **** that came with a heatsink. CLP and PK3 in the mail.


did you took a video??? please tell me you did









i delided and temps went down 5 degrees .....CLU and thing dropped 25 ...i was bedazzled


----------



## ConnorDurbin

Ill take photos tomorrow, time for bed for me! But is there any reason you can think of as to why it's doing that without seeing my settings?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BurritoBob*
> 
> Is memtest a separate program or does it come with the prime95 benchmark?


Memtest86+ is a separate program that you need to use, usually overnight, to test your ram. You need to create a bootable media for it:
http://www.memtest.org/#downiso


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConnorDurbin*
> 
> Ill take photos tomorrow, time for bed for me! But is there any reason you can think of as to why it's doing that without seeing my settings?


to be honest no....it could be a billion different things

could you also post a pic of CPU-Z

we all had to post our BIOS and info to get help....if you dont it could end up being a 5 hour wild goose chase! instead of a simple pointer that can take 1 minute


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> did you took a video??? please tell me you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i delided and temps went down 5 degrees .....CLU and thing dropped 25 ...i was bedazzled


I didnt do ****. i was too worried about getting it off since i had such a hard time last night. But really... the right tools REALLY make a difference. I only went down like 3c though, but as JP said thats because of the **** i put back between the die and ihs. should have my CLU by wednesday


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fsf*
> 
> Just wondering how is it going with the whole incorrect vcore readings thing in z77 asrock mobos. Reason I ask is I've been using 1.416v (max hwmonitor voltage under load) at 4.8ghz for a week now and I'd not be happy if I discovered my chip is running with 1.5v or something.
> 
> Is it safe?


The issue really depends on what LLC setting you are using. at 3 or lower (a higher number with asrock) is probably fine. checking with a DMM is easy and worth doing if you are worried. Voltage (a potential) does not kill a chip... Until a current gate opens. It's current and temperature that will kill the chip.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> A higher offset will never make an overclock unstable. If you're still seeing errors even with a higher setting, you're just not there yet, simple as that.
> Unless of course you've hit the temperature or voltage limit, in which case increasing the Vcore further might not be the best idea...
> 
> I'm not a big fan of leaving the Turbo setting on Auto for finding a stable overclock, as you'll never know how much voltage it really adds. Instead, if you want a controlled overclock with the Turbo interfering as little as possible, just set it to +0.004v and be done with it, and manage your overclock with the "normal" offset only.
> 
> And for a similar reason I advise against using LLC. Really, all it does is just raise your Vcore under load to battle the Vdroop intended by Intel. It has no real benefit, except that it will make you _feel better_ because you now only need e.g. 0.020v offset instead of 0.080v for a stable overclock under load, when in reality your chip will run with the exact same voltage under both settings.
> But hey, at least you can now brag with having "such a good chip that only requires an offset of 0.020v for that rock stable 4.5GHz overclock!", because you just have successfully fooled yourself. That's gotta be worth something, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I advise against LLC, especially since it can introduce potentially dangerous voltage spikes when going out of load (see this excellent article here).
> It may help in some circumstances, but in my opinion it's just not worth it and if you enable it it simply adds one more variable to be aware of.
> 
> And lastly, posting any offset/turbo values without the actual Vcore under load is pretty pointless, as no one knows the VIDs for your CPU. This also makes references to other people's setting pointless, as no chip is the same, and what runs fine for your neighbour will most likely not work for you.
> For example, I myself have an especially bad chip, which only does 4.4GHz, but already requires ~1.376v under load for that (with a whooping +0.135v offset). That's just the way it is, I've simply got the short stick in the CPU lottery.
> Running with an offet of +0.020v wouldn't even let me enter the BIOS.
> (At least my temps are fine now at ~74°C in LinX after I've delidded, though my Pro3 still throttles down occasionally due to VRM overheating, but that's an entirely different matter.)
> 
> For quickly testing the Vcore value, I either recommend Prime 27.9 with a custom setting of 864k (or 26.6 with 960k), or to fire up LinX directly, which will draw even more power than Prime and cause even more stress on your CPU.
> It's also this value you're after, the Vcore under maximum load, after any potential Vdroop. This is the one that needs to be stable, and the one you should be comparing against.
> Which brings me back to my previous posting, asking about if there already was such a standard precodure to define the Vcore values being posted here, but obviously there isn't.
> 
> Note that running Prime with only one FFT size will not replace a full custom run to test stability, but it is a quick test to see if your current Vcore setting points in the right direction.
> 
> Meh, that's become a wall of text again. Probably too few people will read it because of that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this does not make sense. please format a usb key fat 32. post with it in. on each bios page hit F12 (scroll where needed) and post the screen shots here using the little paper clip above the edit box. something is not right as spoon said.


Bios are the same from last time i posted the pictures of them, only difference is the set CPU PPL to auto, turbo to auto, LLC to lvl 3 and been messing with offset V since +0.005v

So far ive gone up to offset +.0.085v, LLC lvl 3, turbo on auto and still havent been able to walk back to a computer that hasn't frozen or been resetted.

I know its not my power settings cuz i set it to it doesnt sleep the computer after a certain time and i even ran memtest over night which passed.

Anyways currently testing offset at +.090v

edit: failed prime test... anyone know that code *attached*

CurrentSettings.jpg 1343k .jpg file


----------



## Jpmboy

+90mV for a 42 multiplier? I would clr cmos, reset the parameters you need to boot (storage, etc. set boot order to your dvd or usb) and run memtest for 12 jours or so. Have you already tested your ram?


----------



## LReyes66

I had it run for 10 hrs over night (while I slept and ran errands in the morning) and still passed.


----------



## Jpmboy

passed memtest? or an OC passed and now fails?

oh yeah - you're not using ATXU to overclock - right?


----------



## LReyes66

I got tired of overclocking and failing last night that i just decided to run memtest for the hell of it since nothing was gonna be done. Figured that i might as well figure out if it was my ram causing the problem or not.

Nope just using it to see what my settings are in the bios w/o actually getting into bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Bios are the same from last time i posted the pictures of them, only difference is the set CPU PPL to auto, turbo to auto, LLC to lvl 3 and been messing with offset V since +0.005v
> So far ive gone up to offset +.0.085v, LLC lvl 3, turbo on auto and still havent been able to walk back to a computer that hasn't frozen or been resetted.
> I know its not my power settings cuz i set it to it doesnt sleep the computer after a certain time and i even ran memtest over night which passed.
> Anyways currently testing offset at +.090v
> edit: failed prime test... anyone know that code *attached*
> 
> CurrentSettings.jpg 1343k .jpg file


what multiplier are you at with +90mV?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> I got tired of overclocking and failing last night that i just decided to run memtest for the hell of it since nothing was gonna be done. Figured that i might as well figure out if it was my ram causing the problem or not.
> 
> Nope just using it to see what my settings are in the bios w/o actually getting into bios.


Honestly, I would pull the plug on AXTU, there is no information that it can provide that cant be had elsewhere, and it stands to cause more problems than its worth in convenience. having more than one program open that monitors temp/voltage has also been known to cause problems in reporting. HWmonitor is plenty for what you need, or cpuz and real temp in tandem works well too.


----------



## sp00n82

Off topic, but I just can't figure out why Hardware Monitor will not display 3 decimal points for me, it's always stuck at only 2...

As for you, 1.272v for 4.2GHz seems rather high, although that would put you in about the same ballpark as my shining star of a CPU. Except that your temps are really high for that voltage.
Also I assume that 1.272v isn't the real voltage under load, seeing that one core was already on idle on that screenshot?
What's your current Vcore with +0.090v offset under full load and Prime set to a custom run with 864k? That setting causes a lot of stress on the CPU and is good for checking out the Vcore.


----------



## LReyes66

My multiplier was at 42 which i know is low for +.09

Spoon:

I hope i dont have a "special ed" cpu... if ive come to the conclusion it is then id hope micro center has return policy of under a month.

Load v at thsoe settings where 1.28 but with kennys custom settings.

Ive since have started back from scratch (34) and will be testing on your settings til i get back to 42.

edit: my last day to exchange my cpu is tomorrow so i might just do that.
edit #2: Im not sure if this relates to my overclocking problem but i got a BSOD and when i checked event viewer i see this under warning : "The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC&PROD_STORAGE_DEVICE-6&REV_9740#000000009740&2#."


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> My multiplier was at 42 which i know is low for +.09
> 
> Spoon:
> 
> I hope i dont have a "special ed" cpu... if ive come to the conclusion it is then id hope micro center has return policy of under a month.
> 
> Load v at thsoe settings where 1.28 but with kennys custom settings.
> 
> Ive since have started back from scratch (34) and will be testing on your settings til i get back to 42.
> 
> edit: my last day to exchange my cpu is tomorrow so i might just do that.
> edit #2: Im not sure if this relates to my overclocking problem but i got a BSOD and when i checked event viewer i see this under warning : "The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device WpdBusEnumRoot\UMB\2&37c186b&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_GENERIC&PROD_STORAGE_DEVICE-6&REV_9740#000000009740&2#."


try "sfc /scannow" and tell us if it passes, if it comes back with errors ask JMPboy to help, he has a magic command to get the results in a nice easy to read format. Do you have any usb devices plugged in?


----------



## LReyes66

Already did that. No errord. My metro apps dont work so maybes thats it. Never really cared since I dont use them mucj


----------



## LReyes66

Mmm I went to go our night with my girlfriend and decided to leave memtest on just in case....came back and it had restarted...bad ram?


----------



## LReyes66

Ok so I decided to run pc check diagnostics on only memory and video memory..so far memory 2 failed. Memory 2 would be the 2nd ram slot from the cpu correct?

Gonna finish the rest of the diagnostics and see the results

picture000.jpg 206k .jpg file


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ok so I decided to run pc check diagnostics on only memory and video memory..so far memory 2 failed. Memory 2 would be the 2nd ram slot from the cpu correct?
> 
> Gonna finish the rest of the diagnostics and see the results
> 
> picture000.jpg 206k .jpg file


check to make sure it was seated properly and try again. if it fails again pull it and rerun on just the first stick


----------



## LReyes66

I have 4gb x 4 (16gb). But when it finishes ill post results.

The diagnostics goes by memory 1, memory 2, memory 3, memory 4. Im guessing it goes numeric order from left to right. But how I memorize the slots to be is A1B1 then A2B2. Soo would B1 slot be memory 2?

edit: soo memory 3 blockrotation also failed.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> I have 4gb x 4 (16gb). But when it finishes ill post results.
> 
> The diagnostics goes by memory 1, memory 2, memory 3, memory 4. Im guessing it goes numeric order from left to right. But how I memorize the slots to be is A1B1 then A2B2. Soo would B1 slot be memory 2?
> 
> edit: soo memory 3 blockrotation also failed.


test each stick by itself in A1.

have you messed with the RAM timing at all? are you using an XMP profile?


----------



## LReyes66

I cleared cmos to default the bios values b4 I ran these tests.

edit: So memory 1,4 passed. Memory 2,3 failed. So ima switch the outside sticks with the inside sticks and run the test again.

I hope its either cuz it wasn't seated properly or that the 2 sticks of ram is bad so I can just exchange it coming home from work. Just hope its not the ram slots themselves cuz switching out the mobo will be a pain


----------



## sp00n82

Hm, try only one module at a time then. Shouldn't take you any longer, as it has less to test. If one of those fails, test it in another socket to make sure it's either the module or the socket.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Hm, try only one module at a time then. Shouldn't take you any longer, as it has less to test. If one of those fails, test it in another socket to make sure it's either the module or the socket.


Try testing one mem stick at a time if you cant figure out which is A1 and A2 etc. You should download a copy of the most recent version of memtest... I'M not sure what that was a screen shot of. We can see if there are driver problems from crashdump, but you will need to load Windows SDK and PTK to interrogate the dmp file. (Again, the guys at sysnative.com like to practice),

sfc /scannow will not correct any issues with corrupted thrid party software or drivers... But if it shows that it corrected corrupted win kernel files, you can be fairly sure the 3rd party stuff has a good chance of being F'd too

It's hard to determine if the chip is a low bin or what. In order to have any chance of helping, seeing all bios setting for [email protected] +90mV which failed is "imperative" (love that word!). Otherwise we're just guessing.

all memory testing: load the XMP and enter dram voltage manually. with 4 sticks labeled for 1.5V use the next highest dram V selection, eg, 1.505 or what ever it is. then retest with the newest memtest iso.


----------



## sp00n82

Use either this
http://www.memtest86.com/
or that
http://www.memtest.org/

There are USB images available for either one.


----------



## Jpmboy

*Memtest*

memtest86+-4.20.iso.zip 67k .zip file


memtest86+-4.20.usb.installer (1).zip 125k .zip file


----------



## LReyes66

K I switched the rams around and it passed pc check.

I then ran memtest86+ for 7 hrs and counting and theres no errors. Weird.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> K I switched the rams around and it passed pc check.
> 
> I then ran memtest86+ for 7 hrs and counting and theres no errors. Weird.


sounds like they were seated improperly. were all four sticks bought at the same time? or two separate pairs?

if you have a stable system, bring all of your voltage/clock settings back to stock and start again at the beginning of the guide.


----------



## LReyes66

They were bought same day different times.

Bought 4gb x 2 in the morning then went back at night n bought another pack of same crucial ballistix ram


----------



## Qlix

Got my cougars today for my h90. Temps still hitting 90c + even after delidding @ 1.36v and 46x. I think in gonna rma the h90. Or give it to my wife since she's not overclocking her i3 and get a noctua -.-


----------



## TSheaZ28

Hey everyone, I'm new here and to overclocking. I ran through this tutorial to overclock my cpu and I've hit a wall.
My bios will not let me input a larger cpu multiplier than 42. If I try to enter anything larger it reverts back to 42. Now, what's even more strange is when I run CPU-Z, my multiplier is at 40 and does not go any higher than that. Here is my specs: Z77 extreme 4 with an i5-3570 ivy bridge, and my bios is the current 2.8. Can someone maybe help me with this issue? Thanks for your time, Tyler


----------



## Qlix

Yeah, you have 3570 and not a 3570k. 42x is your cap. Sell it and get a k or live with it unfortunately (I did the same thing inadvertently)

To be more specific a non-k will only allow you to raise the multi to +4 of whatever the stock turbo boost multi is, in your case 38x, giving you a cap of 42x.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Got my cougars today for my h90. Temps still hitting 90c + even after delidding @ 1.36v and 46x. I think in gonna rma the h90. Or give it to my wife since she's not overclocking her i3 and get a noctua -.-


delidded should do much better. you are hitting 90C at what multi and what load vcore?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> They were bought same day different times.
> 
> Bought 4gb x 2 in the morning then went back at night n bought another pack of same crucial ballistix ram


so they are not a 4 stick kit? you may have to relax the timings a tad if you continue to have sporadic problems. for sure, run them with a few extra millivolts.


----------



## TSheaZ28

Got it! Didn't know about the K. This is my first time building a pc for myself and I'm new to the overclocking. So I can raise my multiplier to 42, but my CPU-Z only shows a multiplier of 40. Is that normal? Or should it go to 42? Thanks for your patience and help! Tyler


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so they are not a 4 stick kit? you may have to relax the timings a tad if you continue to have sporadic problems. for sure, run them with a few extra millivolts.


I got the exact same sticks didnt think they would have different timings if they werent purchased in a pack.

When I get home ima try the guide from the beginning.

Hopefully this time ill be able to raise the multi to 40 without messing with offset or turbo


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSheaZ28*
> 
> Got it! Didn't know about the K. This is my first time building a pc for myself and I'm new to the overclocking. So I can raise my multiplier to 42, but my CPU-Z only shows a multiplier of 40. Is that normal? Or should it go to 42? Thanks for your patience and help! Tyler


overclocking a non-K series is a little different... if you have any chance to return the chip, swap it for a K. Otherwise, increasing BCLK can add a few extra MHz on top of the multiplier cap (which should be 42...?). BCLK is tricky, 102-105 max for 24/7 use. Frankly, I'd try to exchange it.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSheaZ28*
> 
> Got it! Didn't know about the K. This is my first time building a pc for myself and I'm new to the overclocking. So I can raise my multiplier to 42, but my CPU-Z only shows a multiplier of 40. Is that normal? Or should it go to 42? Thanks for your patience and help! Tyler


CPUz should bounce all over the place if you haven't touched any of the c-states.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> delidded should do much better. you are hitting 90C at what multi and what load vcore?


Presently 45x @ +020 turbo, +.005 offset, llc 2, I think that gives me 1.32v

45x is still the only one I can get 12 hour stable and stay under 100c


----------



## TSheaZ28

Thanks for the info and help! I think I have had the CPU a little too long for an exchange. I'll just keep it and stay where I am. I'll be satisfied for now. I can chalk this up to good experience!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSheaZ28*
> 
> Thanks for the info and help! I think I have had the CPU a little too long for an exchange. I'll just keep it and stay where I am. I'll be satisfied for now. I can chalk this up to good experience!


that's cool. 40-42 is still a good OC!


----------



## LReyes66

So ive been able to run a multiplier of 42 on offset .005v and turbo at .004v with custom prime settings and its been stable.

Lookin good so far. Gonna let it run a couple of hours to determine its stable b4 i try getting up to 4.5


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> So ive been able to run a multiplier of 42 on offset .005v and turbo at .004v with custom prime settings and its been stable.
> 
> Lookin good so far. Gonna let it run a couple of hours to determine its stable b4 i try getting up to 4.5


nicely done. Best to go slow and stepwise!


----------



## Qlix

here is what is really throwing me off...



10c difference between CPUID HWMonitor (on the left) and Open Hardware Monitor (on the right)


----------



## sp00n82

Maybe one of them has set an incorrect TjMax.
Temperatures are being measured by calculating the delta between this maximum temperature and the current one, so if it is assuming a lower max value, of course the displayed temps will be higher, although the distance to TjMax really is the same.
It should be set to 105C for Ivy Bridge, whereas Sandy was around 98C IIRC.

You can also check with other tools like CoreTemp and RealTemp.

// Edit
Just downloaded OHM, and it's showing the same temperatures for me as CPUID's HM. Then on the other hand, my temperature readings aren't colored like on your screenshot, so I'm not sure I have the same version.
You can however right-click on these readings to set the TjMax (and it's correctly at 105°C for me). There's no way to do the same for CPUID (that I found), so you should check if that setting is correct for you in OHM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> here is what is really throwing me off...
> 
> 10c difference between CPUID HWMonitor (on the left) and Open Hardware Monitor (on the right)


spoon's point re; TJmax is a good one. also, I think these two programs don't work well together, compare both to realtemp. sometimes with two programs pointing at the same sensor it screws up. for sure, ATXU and OHM F-up reading fans at the same time on my E3G3.

what's with that one hot core? 12C delta!


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> spoon's point re; TJmax is a good one. also, I think these two programs don't work well together, compare both to realtemp. sometimes with two programs pointing at the same sensor it screws up. for sure, ATXU and OHM F-up reading fans at the same time on my E3G3.
> 
> what's with that one hot core? 12C delta!


I had just been using ohm, downloaded cpuid hardware monitor for comparison sake and saw that. Then tried real temp and core temp. Cpuid is he one that's off by 10c from the others.

One hot core yep. Not to mention the other ridiculous temps. Put in an rma request on my H90. Not happy.


----------



## Lil-Diabo

Is it normal for Prime95's test to be out of sync

Its been going on for about 20 hours with no errors, but none of the cores are actually synced anymore?
So much so that it's almost a whole "test" ahead of the slowest cores.

I had Prime95 going but since I use my desktop as a media centre, I was watching some movies last night, Could this be the result?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lil-Diabo*
> 
> Is it normal for Prime95's test to be out of sync
> 
> Its been going on for about 20 hours with no errors, but none of the cores are actually synced anymore?
> So much so that it's almost a whole "test" ahead of the slowest cores.
> 
> I had Prime95 going but since I use my desktop as a media centre, I was watching some movies last night, Could this be the result?


yeah - that's very common. 20h ?? I'd call that stable, but make sure you check event viewer for whea errors. better yet, set this up to run in the background at all times. specific issue for Ivy chips.

what Oc, what vcore?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


----------



## VixinG

ASRock z77 extreme4 + i5-3570K + 2x4GB Patriot IEM 1866 mhz, 9-10-9-27 (DDR3 with dual channel) + CM Hyper 212 EVO (1 fan @ 1600 max rpm)
I never overclocked anything before, so I started with *Green Overclocking*.

At multipliers 50, 49 and 48 I couldn't boot to Windows.
At 47 I've got BSOD 0x24, 0x124 and random PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA / SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION.
At 46 I've got BSOD 0x7E and MEMORY_MANAGEMENT.
At 45 it started to boot, but after 5-6 sec after logging in it freezed & got 2 BSODs: 0x1E, 0x124.

*Finally* at 44x everything booted up with no problems.
I started Prime95 and run it for 17 minutes w/o errors.
I reached max temperatures 82 | 79 | 80 | 81.

Here's the screenshot of CPU-Z:


What do you guys think? Is it okay?









edit: current temps are: 28, 27, 27, 26.
The 44x multiplier isn't on all the time, it's just turbo boost. Normally it runs at 1600.


----------



## Jpmboy

you have the settings as in pg 1 o this thread? if yes, I suggest setting up a whea alert and then run p95 again (as described in the OP) again.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville

edit: 1600 is the normal idle. what cooler??


----------



## Qlix

He said a 212 Evo


----------



## Qlix

Double


----------



## Lil-Diabo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that's very common. 20h ?? I'd call that stable, but make sure you check event viewer for whea errors. better yet, set this up to run in the background at all times. specific issue for Ivy chips.
> 
> what Oc, what vcore?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


Wow thanks for that, strangely enough I had a few WHEA errors overnight, between 01:00 and 01:30 this morning and none since then

I'm running a 3570k @ 4.5
Voltage is a bit strange, on CPUZ it jumps between 1.160 and peaks at 1.280.
Also just noticed that as I'm posting this my clock speed seems to jump down to 3400 and back up to 4500 (along with the voltage)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VixinG*
> 
> ASRock z77 extreme4 + i5-3570K + 2x4GB Patriot IEM 1866 mhz, 9-10-9-27 (DDR3 with dual channel) + CM Hyper 212 EVO (1 fan @ 1600 max rpm)
> I never overclocked anything before, so I started with *Green Overclocking*.
> 
> At multipliers 50, 49 and 48 I couldn't boot to Windows.
> At 47 I've got BSOD 0x24, 0x124 and random PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA / SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION.
> At 46 I've got BSOD 0x7E and MEMORY_MANAGEMENT.
> At 45 it started to boot, but after 5-6 sec after logging in it freezed & got 2 BSODs: 0x1E, 0x124.
> 
> *Finally* at 44x everything booted up with no problems.
> I started Prime95 and run it for 17 minutes w/o errors.
> I reached max temperatures 82 | 79 | 80 | 81.
> 
> Here's the screenshot of CPU-Z:
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: current temps are: 28, 27, 27, 26.
> The 44x multiplier isn't on all the time, it's just turbo boost. Normally it runs at 1600.


You should run P95 longer then 17 minutes. I recommend 8-12 hours

What offset and turbo are you running?


----------



## VixinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You should run P95 longer then 17 minutes. I recommend 8-12 hours
> 
> What offset and turbo are you running?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you have the settings as in pg 1 o this thread? if yes, I suggest setting up a whea alert and then run p95 again (as described in the OP) again.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville
> 
> edit: 1600 is the normal idle. what cooler??


I did only Green Overclocking, starting from UEFI defaults:
Offset +0.005v
Turbo Voltage +0.004v
CPU all cores: 44

Nothing else changed in BIOS, except RAM configuration (1866, 9-10-9-27).
Isn't running P95 for 8-12 hours too much for processor? I mean for it's "longevity"?

45x caused a OS freeze, and 44x is okay. I will play games for few hours and run Prime95 for night.
I use Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO w/ one 1600 rpm fan.

BTW I don't have a graphic card (budget







), so I'm using the intel's HD4000 on my 3570k. Does CPU overclocking increase HD4000 performance? I will share Max memory (1024mb) in BIOS with HD4000 and try to use Intel Extreme Tuning Utility to overclock HD4000 to maximum stable OC using this table:


----------



## Lucky 23

Whats your full load vcore when running P95?


----------



## VixinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your full load vcore when running P95?


10 minutes of P95 at OP's custom test:


Also, if anyone would like to know, I have Antec Three Hundred Two case with 2 fans (back and top).


Spoiler: Antec Three Hundred Two


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VixinG*
> 
> 10 minutes of P95 at OP's custom test:
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone would like to know, I have Antec Three Hundred Two case with 2 fans (back and top).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Antec Three Hundred Two


for ****s and giggles download Open Hardware Monitor and check your temps... If youre like me, those temps may be -10c too low. Just want to get a comparison. Either way that puts you @ 80c on the hottest core.

The jusmp for me was pretty substantial to get from 44 to 45x. Im currently at +.033 or something and finally getting P95 1hour stable with no WHEA errors.

an another note guys I downloaded BlueScreenView to look at my BSOD's I have a lot of 0x101, 0x124, 0xD1 errors. I know 0x101 is a simple vcore bump... the 0x124 and 0xD1 errors suggest VTT increases?


----------



## LReyes66

Ran p95 kennys custom test on 44 multiplier for 12 hrs and no errors.

finally! Gonna push this to 45 today.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VixinG*
> 
> 10 minutes of P95 at OP's custom test:
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone would like to know, I have Antec Three Hundred Two case with 2 fans (back and top).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Antec Three Hundred Two


Yea your idle vcore and full load vcore look good. Temps also look good


----------



## VixinG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> for ****s and giggles download Open Hardware Monitor and check your temps... If youre like me, those temps may be -10c too low. Just want to get a comparison. Either way that puts you @ 80c on the hottest core.
> 
> The jusmp for me was pretty substantial to get from 44 to 45x. Im currently at +.033 or something and finally getting P95 1hour stable with no WHEA errors.
> 
> an another note guys I downloaded BlueScreenView to look at my BSOD's I have a lot of 0x101, 0x124, 0xD1 errors. I know 0x101 is a simple vcore bump... the 0x124 and 0xD1 errors suggest VTT increases?


Their "Latest News" are from July 26, 2012 (beta), so I doubt it's correct.
I checked with RealTemp and one more program and temps are exact.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea your idle vcore and full load vcore look good. Temps also look good


Thanks for reply. I will stay with 44 for now


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VixinG*
> 
> Their "Latest News" are from July 26, 2012 (beta), so I doubt it's correct.
> I checked with RealTemp and one more program and temps are exact.



Not real sure what youre talking about <~ March 22nd, 2013
version 1.21 <~ Nov 11th, 2012

edit: I downloaded HWMonitor Pro from their site and its definitely different from HWMonitor. Pro matches everything else. HWM is definitely wrong.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lil-Diabo*
> 
> Wow thanks for that, strangely enough I had a few WHEA errors overnight, between 01:00 and 01:30 this morning and none since then
> 
> I'm running a 3570k @ 4.5
> Voltage is a bit strange, on CPUZ it jumps between 1.160 and peaks at 1.280.
> Also just noticed that as I'm posting this my clock speed seems to jump down to 3400 and back up to 4500 (along with the voltage)


that's fine. Intel speedstep does just that with Offset OC. the vcore jumping a bit is normal too. when you run p95 or intel burn test the load vcore will fluctuate depending upon the extent of the FFT completed or for IBT, at each cycle of linpack.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> for ****s and giggles download Open Hardware Monitor and check your temps... If youre like me, those temps may be -10c too low. Just want to get a comparison. Either way that puts you @ 80c on the hottest core.
> 
> The jusmp for me was pretty substantial to get from 44 to 45x. Im currently at +.033 or something and finally getting P95 1hour stable with no WHEA errors.
> 
> an another note guys I downloaded BlueScreenView to look at my BSOD's I have a lot of 0x101, 0x124, 0xD1 errors. I know 0x101 is a simple vcore bump... the 0x124 and 0xD1 errors suggest VTT increases?


124 is 99% a vcore issue if it is observed during overclocking. But, 124 is a machine check error that can be bad driver, or may things. D1 can be ram timings or voltage too.

*If you look at Vixing's HWmonitor you can see that the cpu package temp max is 82C, while NO SINGLE core recorded that as a max. HWM is fkd up.*

Untitled.png 276k .png file


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lil-Diabo*
> 
> Also just noticed that as I'm posting this my clock speed seems to jump down to 3400 and back up to 4500 (along with the voltage)


That is either the CPU or board throttling down due to core temps / VRM temps. Which board do you have? If it's a Pro3, you really need to put some extra cooler on your VRM heatsink for higher overclocks.


----------



## Qlix

still amazes me how the USPS can be so much faster than UPS and FedEx sometimes. ordered my CLP friday, normal cheap ass shipping, its already in my hometown ready for delivery tomorrow. GG FroCPU... You win the interwebs.


----------



## Jpmboy

Frozen CPU and Performance-PCS (Florida) are real good shops!


----------



## LReyes66

Been running stable with intensive use the past day on 4.4 with offset .005 and turbo @ .008 (it runs on ..004 but just bumped it incase).

Highest V its gone to is 1.22 and the highest temp i saw was 81.

Tried 4.5 but it blue screen but according to the bluescreen code I need to raise the vcore. Im gonna attempt it again when im done with my work/school projects but should I just keep raising Turbo? or should I raise offset?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Been running stable with intensive use the past day on 4.4 with offset .005 and turbo @ .008 (it runs on ..004 but just bumped it incase).
> Highest V its gone to is 1.22 and the highest temp i saw was 81.
> Tried 4.5 but it blue screen but according to the bluescreen code I need to raise the vcore. Im gonna attempt it again when im done with my work/school projects but should I just keep raising Turbo? or should I raise offset?


you can raise turbo to stabilize load and/or raise offset to add vcore to idle and load. Sometimes it's good to add 5 (or more) mV to idle vcore at higher clock speeds... for 45 you can add to turbo. A rough estimate: every 100MHZ in clock speed cost approx. 40mV in load vcore.


----------



## inedenimadam

Hs anybody had any success with pll overvoltage? I have read that it can help stabilize larger overclocks, and bring down temperatures, but there are conflicting reports about what raising/lowering it actually does for the overclock. I have got 5.0 almost stable, but the temps are not comfortable, and I would prefer not to bump voltage any more. Are there any other settings that can help? I received one WHEA error at about an hour in P95.

Right now:
50 multi
LLC3
1.376 (1.414 DMM)
max temp 87


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hs anybody had any success with pll overvoltage? I have read that it can help stabilize larger overclocks, and bring down temperatures, but there are conflicting reports about what raising/lowering it actually does for the overclock. I have got 5.0 almost stable, but the temps are not comfortable, and I would prefer not to bump voltage any more. Are there any other settings that can help? I received one WHEA error at about an hour in P95.
> 
> Right now:
> 50 multi
> LLC3
> 1.376 (1.414 DMM)
> max temp 87


Ive read the same things about PLL Overvoltage... but havent had any luck messing with it. I even asked the specific question you did. But no one seems to know what to do with it. Some say raise it, some say lower it. Wish there was a definitive source.

heres what i have after 7 1/2 hours of P95, 2 WHEA errors (I assume one push up of turbo will fix this). This is the best I can do and still not go over 100c. I hit it, never went over it. and that was only when i hit the 8k tests 15 minutes into the run. average is just over 80c as you can see from the plot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hs anybody had any success with pll overvoltage? I have read that it can help stabilize larger overclocks, and bring down temperatures, but there are conflicting reports about what raising/lowering it actually does for the overclock. I have got 5.0 almost stable, but the temps are not comfortable, and I would prefer not to bump voltage any more. Are there any other settings that can help? I received one WHEA error at about an hour in P95.
> 
> Right now:
> 50 multi
> LLC3
> 1.376 (1.414 DMM)
> max temp 87


I think you are mixing two things. CPU PLL voltage helps establish the phase lock for the various bus clocks. you can raise or lower this (should only lower from stock unless you raise bclk) - lower CPU PLL will lower temps. you'll need to establish stability again (from scratch).

INTERNAL PLL OVERVOLTAGE has only two settings: enabled and disabled. This is a tough one (try googling it), but supposedly this will push extra mV into the Phase lock loop to get things in sync - especially during boot/windows load. When you get to or above 47x try enabling this if windows freezes on boot. enabling this will slow boot by some msec, and will not lower temperatures

at 50x, enable iPLL overvoltage.

edit: a whea surely indicates instability, but you are close. why not add 4mV to load vcore? you have some room according to the DMM.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you are mixing two things. CPU PLL voltage helps establish the phase lock for the various bus clocks. you can raise or lower this (should only lower from stock unless you raise bclk) - lower CPU PLL will lower temps. you'll need to establish stability again (from scratch).
> 
> INTERNAL PLL OVERVOLTAGE has only two settings: enabled and disabled. This is a tough one (try googling it), but supposedly this will push extra mV into the Phase lock loop to get things in sync - especially during boot/windows load. When you get to or above 47x try enabling this if windows freezes on boot. enabling this will slow boot by some msec, and will not lower temperatures
> 
> at 50x, enable iPLL overvoltage.


wait... CPU PLL and Interal PLL overvoltage are different things? ****. I thought enabling iPLL allowed you to set CPU PLL


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> wait... CPU PLL and Interal PLL overvoltage are different things? ****. I thought enabling iPLL allowed you to set CPU PLL


nope.

at 45x iPLL should be disabled.


----------



## georaldc

3570k @ 4.6 with z77 extreme4

Did a prime run for 8 hours, no errors but I noticed 1 WHEA after like 4 hours. Maybe a slight voltage bump will fix that? I did go a bit overboard maybe with turbo voltage just over +0.070 and LLC at level 2. Temps for core#1 and #2 reached 80C-82C, core#0 and #3 stayed below 80.

Unfortunately forgot to take screenshots but I did try a intel burn test run just now, 10 runs at very high. First time using it too, is it normal for IBT to put out higher temps? Cores 1 and 2 reached 88C and 86C during the test


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *georaldc*
> 
> 3570k @ 4.6 with z77 extreme4
> Did a prime run for 8 hours, no errors but I noticed 1 WHEA after like 4 hours. Maybe a slight voltage bump will fix that? I did go a bit overboard maybe with turbo voltage just over +0.070 and LLC at level 2. Temps for core#1 and #2 reached 80C-82C, core#0 and #3 stayed below 80.
> Unfortunately forgot to take screenshots but I did try a intel burn test run just now, 10 runs at very high. First time using it too, is it normal for IBT to put out higher temps? Cores 1 and 2 reached 88C and 86C during the test


those temps are fine. +70mV is not a lot for 46x. just add a notch to turbo or offset (+offset is good at 46). For sure, IBT will generate a lot of heat and really stress your cooler. That chip dellided??

oh yeah , with your board... i'd work the OC with LLC at 3 not 2. Asrock messed up the LLC. you'll need more turbo to compensate for vdroop.


----------



## georaldc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> those temps are fine. +70mV is not a lot for 46x. just add a notch to turbo or offset (+offset is good at 46). For sure, IBT will generate a lot of heat and really stress your cooler. That chip dellided??
> 
> oh yeah , with your board... i'd work the OC with LLC at 3 not 2. Asrock messed up the LLC. you'll need more turbo to compensate for vdroop.


Nope, currently do not have plans to do a delid. I was actually planning on settling with 4.5 since I was coming from a 4.5 2500k but I figured why not try going higher. I think I got 4.5 running pretty stable at 1.168 vcore (cpuz value so I guess the actual voltage is higher) and temps around 65C-70C max

When you say offset is good at 46, is it ok to have both turbo up to +70 and offset at +46 max? I'll try to play around with llc at level 3 and see what works best at this speed


----------



## Qlix

is a 10 run IBT any indication of stability?

edit1: also another question about heat:

Im just gonna use rough numbers, these arent real world, but you should get the idea of what im asking

Lets say I have a load Vcore of 1.3v and 2 ways of getting there using offset voltage, lets say I can get there with:

Option A - LLC 3, Turbo +.055
or
Option B - LLC 2, Turbo +.035

IF they both net the same Vcore of 1.3v is one gonna be hotter than the other?

edit2: Checked voltage at the back of my cpu socket on the back side of my board. constant 1.4v in on my DMM. 1.32 max in CPUz @ LLC 3. Is there a way to possibly stabilize that gap?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you are mixing two things. CPU PLL voltage helps establish the phase lock for the various bus clocks. you can raise or lower this (should only lower from stock unless you raise bclk) - lower CPU PLL will lower temps. you'll need to establish stability again (from scratch).
> 
> INTERNAL PLL OVERVOLTAGE has only two settings: enabled and disabled. This is a tough one (try googling it), but supposedly this will push extra mV into the Phase lock loop to get things in sync - especially during boot/windows load. When you get to or above 47x try enabling this if windows freezes on boot. enabling this will slow boot by some msec, and will not lower temperatures
> 
> at 50x, enable iPLL overvoltage.
> 
> edit: a whea surely indicates instability, but you are close. why not add 4mV to load vcore? you have some room according to the DMM.


Thanks for the plain English explanation, that was the exact information I was looking for.

The reason I don't want to bump voltage anymore is because it boots 5.0 at 1.28 and I have bumped and bumped and bumped and bumped all the way to 1.41 and would really like to see if I can take some of that turbo back and drop a few degrees by cheating it out of somewhere else, and I have read that it could be done with PLL. It really wouldn't be so bad for me to just bump it again, but I still haven't upgraded from the $20.00 92mm zalman cooler, and there is that nasty correlation between voltage and temperature.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> heres what i have after 7 1/2 hours of P95, 2 WHEA errors (I assume one push up of turbo will fix this). This is the best I can do and still not go over 100c. I hit it, never went over it. and that was only when i hit the 8k tests 15 minutes into the run. average is just over 80c as you can see from the plot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dang man, I hate that youre hitting 100C for 45x, something is just not right there.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang man, I hate that youre hitting 100C for 45x, something is just not right there.


tell me about it. Ive got an RMA number waiting for my H90 if im not satisfied after i get some CLP on my die. Should be tomorrow. We'll see


----------



## LReyes66

Ok I prob found a stable 45 multiplier settings at .030ish turbo, llc level 3 and max vcore at 1.24v

Its still running prime95 but b4 I went to bed I saw that 1 of the cores got to 87degrees celcius. How should I go about to lower temps?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ok I prob found a stable 45 multiplier settings at .030ish turbo, llc level 3 and max vcore at 1.24v
> 
> Its still running prime95 but b4 I went to bed I saw that 1 of the cores got to 87degrees celcius. How should I go about to lower temps?


like this


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> is a 10 run IBT any indication of stability?
> 
> edit1: also another question about heat:
> 
> Im just gonna use rough numbers, these arent real world, but you should get the idea of what im asking
> 
> Lets say I have a load Vcore of 1.3v and 2 ways of getting there using offset voltage, lets say I can get there with:
> 
> Option A - LLC 3, Turbo +.055
> or
> Option B - LLC 2, Turbo +.035
> 
> IF they both net the same Vcore of 1.3v is one gonna be hotter than the other?
> 
> edit2: Checked voltage at the back of my cpu socket on the back side of my board. constant 1.4v in on my DMM. 1.32 max in CPUz @ LLC 3. Is there a way to possibly stabilize that gap?


Temps will stay the same, even with option C) LLC 5 and Turbo +.004 and Offset +xxx (whatever you need to reach the same Vcore under load).
Also, there is no way to eliminate the gap between what the board reports and what the actual voltage is according to a multimeter. Although there are reports that the more LLC you use, the higher the gap becomes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> like this


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ok I prob found a stable 45 multiplier settings at .030ish turbo, llc level 3 and max vcore at 1.24v
> 
> Its still running prime95 but b4 I went to bed I saw that 1 of the cores got to 87degrees celcius. How should I go about to lower temps?


you will not reach 87C in normal use or gaming. it's good to go!

or, use a better TIM like PK-1, phyoba HeGrease, or indigo extreme


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Ive read the same things about PLL Overvoltage... but havent had any luck messing with it. I even asked the specific question you did. But no one seems to know what to do with it. Some say raise it, some say lower it. Wish there was a definitive source.
> 
> heres what i have after 7 1/2 hours of P95, 2 WHEA errors (I assume one push up of turbo will fix this). This is the best I can do and still not go over 100c. I hit it, never went over it. and that was only when i hit the 8k tests 15 minutes into the run. average is just over 80c as you can see from the plot.


something is not right. it should not take 1.4V *DMM to do 45x. with those temps, the chip seems overvolted for a delid.


----------



## chronicfx

check the extreme4 vcore reading thread. I just uploaded the location of the z77 extreme6 vcore readpoint picture sent to me by asrock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Got it.

I checked my OCF and the max difference between cpuZ or OHM vcore with the topside VT block was 8mV at load, LLC3 45x @ 5/23mV Offset/turbo = 1.192 software, 1.200v DMM. Will have to check the backside sometime.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you will not reach 87C in normal use or gaming. it's good to go!
> 
> or, use a better TIM like PK-1, phyoba HeGrease, or indigo extreme


1 of the cores ended up getting a WHEA error a couple of hours after going to sleep but the machine still stayed on to run prime. Guess I just gotta raise the vcore via turbo again.

But your right, i probably wont be doing anything intensive for it to get to 88 again anyways.


----------



## Jpmboy

4mV more and you are probably good.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> like this


Ohh man thats too much lol. Dont wanna risk voiding my warrenty but im fine where im at. Dont plan on doing a extreme overclock anytime soon especially since im using a 212evo and not a watercooler.


----------



## ursolusob

Hey guys - I'm looking for some feedback on my efforts so far on a new rig.

First, here are the main parts:
i7 3770K
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
2x8GB Ripjaws DDR 1866 10-11-10-30 1.5V
ASUS GTX650
Zalman Z9 Plus
Cooler Master Hyper 212+

So I've followed the guide in this thread using suggested starting values other than continuing to bump the multiplier and here's what I've seen so far (I'm not in front of rig atm, so I'm summarizing, but I'll post some screens later and fill in any missing info):

I'm currently at 4.5 GHz and after running some short tests using Prime95 as shown in guide, I've gone for about 1.25 hour and here's what I've seen.

Using HWM:
Depending on the point in the test, it seemed after a while the temps ran in two ranges: 63°C - 75°C or 77°C - 85°C. The listed max was 91°C & 93°C on two cores, the others high 80°C's. These max temps were never present for more than a brief peak and the temps stayed in the two ranges previously stated.

I did not see any errors, however I haven't checked for WHEA yet but will do so tonight.

I also ran a file through Handbrake for about 20min and saw temps in the upper 60's to low 70's with a max of 74°C.

Idle temps are in the 24°C - 31°C range.

This rig will probably not see much, if any gaming, however, it will be used mainly for Adobe CS6 doing Photoshop & After Effects 3D work. I'm building this for my sister and she's a graphic artist, so the rendering of animation stuff will be where all the work is at.

Based on this info, am I too high in the temps or on the right track?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ohh man thats too much lol. Dont wanna risk voiding my warrenty but im fine where im at. Dont plan on doing a extreme overclock anytime soon especially since im using a 212evo and not a watercooler.


Yup, Qlix, me and a few brave ivy owners took our nice CPUs into the garage with hammer in hand. Clamped the sucker in a vise, and beat it with a HAMMER. Sick - right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursolusob*
> 
> Hey guys - I'm looking for some feedback on my efforts so far on a new rig.
> 
> First, here are the main parts:
> i7 3770K
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> 2x8GB Ripjaws DDR 1866 10-11-10-30 1.5V
> ASUS GTX650
> Zalman Z9 Plus
> Cooler Master Hyper 212+
> 
> So I've followed the guide in this thread using suggested starting values other than continuing to bump the multiplier and here's what I've seen so far (I'm not in front of rig atm, so I'm summarizing, but I'll post some screens later and fill in any missing info):
> 
> I'm currently at 4.5 GHz and after running some short tests using Prime95 as shown in guide, I've gone for about 1.25 hour and here's what I've seen.
> or on the
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.


Temps were a bit high, but you are correct in that graphics rendering will not load the cpu like p95 or IBT. Do check for whea. If you expect long animation rendering, stress test for at least 2x the longest expected single (critical) operation... Or just let it go for 12-24h.


----------



## netminder1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yup, Qlix, me and a few brave ivy owners took our nice CPUs into the garage with hammer in hand. Clamped the sucker in a vise, and beat it with a Fkn HAMMER. Sick - right?


Worked like a charm too I might add... love the 25° is saved me


----------



## LReyes66

Do the 3770k run hotter then 3570k? I might exchange my 3570k for the i7

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursolusob*
> 
> Hey guys - I'm looking for some feedback on my efforts so far on a new rig.
> 
> First, here are the main parts:
> i7 3770K
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> 2x8GB Ripjaws DDR 1866 10-11-10-30 1.5V
> ASUS GTX650
> Zalman Z9 Plus
> Cooler Master Hyper 212+
> 
> So I've followed the guide in this thread using suggested starting values other than continuing to bump the multiplier and here's what I've seen so far (I'm not in front of rig atm, so I'm summarizing, but I'll post some screens later and fill in any missing info):
> 
> I'm currently at 4.5 GHz and after running some short tests using Prime95 as shown in guide, I've gone for about 1.25 hour and here's what I've seen.
> 
> Using HWM:
> Depending on the point in the test, it seemed after a while the temps ran in two ranges: 63°C - 75°C or 77°C - 85°C. The listed max was 91°C & 93°C on two cores, the others high 80°C's. These max temps were never present for more than a brief peak and the temps stayed in the two ranges previously stated.
> 
> I did not see any errors, however I haven't checked for WHEA yet but will do so tonight.
> 
> I also ran a file through Handbrake for about 20min and saw temps in the upper 60's to low 70's with a max of 74°C.
> 
> Idle temps are in the 24°C - 31°C range.
> 
> This rig will probably not see much, if any gaming, however, it will be used mainly for Adobe CS6 doing Photoshop & After Effects 3D work. I'm building this for my sister and she's a graphic artist, so the rendering of animation stuff will be where all the work is at.
> 
> Based on this info, am I too high in the temps or on the right track?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.


You want to try and keep your temps under 90c usually. Your average temps during P95 look good and your temps will never be as high as they are in P95 so you will see them a lot lower in the programs your running.

As JPMboy said run P95 longer to make sure its stable

I assume your running the +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo. Whats your current Idle and Full load vcore in CPU-z?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> Worked like a charm too I might add... love the 25° is saved me


Oh yes... Worked great and stupid easy. No reason to subject an ivy to 15-20 min under the blade, at all.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursolusob*
> 
> Hey guys - I'm looking for some feedback on my efforts so far on a new rig.
> 
> First, here are the main parts:
> i7 3770K
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4
> 2x8GB Ripjaws DDR 1866 10-11-10-30 1.5V
> ASUS GTX650
> Zalman Z9 Plus
> Cooler Master Hyper 212+
> 
> So I've followed the guide in this thread using suggested starting values other than continuing to bump the multiplier and here's what I've seen so far (I'm not in front of rig atm, so I'm summarizing, but I'll post some screens later and fill in any missing info):
> 
> I'm currently at 4.5 GHz and after running some short tests using Prime95 as shown in guide, I've gone for about 1.25 hour and here's what I've seen.
> 
> Using HWM:
> Depending on the point in the test, it seemed after a while the temps ran in two ranges: 63°C - 75°C or 77°C - 85°C. The listed max was 91°C & 93°C on two cores, the others high 80°C's. These max temps were never present for more than a brief peak and the temps stayed in the two ranges previously stated.
> 
> I did not see any errors, however I haven't checked for WHEA yet but will do so tonight.
> 
> I also ran a file through Handbrake for about 20min and saw temps in the upper 60's to low 70's with a max of 74°C.
> 
> Idle temps are in the 24°C - 31°C range.
> 
> This rig will probably not see much, if any gaming, however, it will be used mainly for Adobe CS6 doing Photoshop & After Effects 3D work. I'm building this for my sister and she's a graphic artist, so the rendering of animation stuff will be where all the work is at.
> 
> Based on this info, am I too high in the temps or on the right track?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.


You're using cpuid hardware monitor? Pro or free? If free try another program. We've determined that free hwm is off by 10c, at least for me.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Oh yes... Worked great and stupid easy. No reason to subject an ivy to 15-20 min under the blade, at all.


It was nowhere near that long for me with the razor blade. It was about two minutes to get it off. However, if I ever find myself in need of doing another one, I will be using the hammer method. I lapped my IHS significantly on the top, and a little on the lip of the bottom. I don't have CLP on yet, but just AS5, and I still saw a 12C drop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It was nowhere near that long for me with the razor blade. It was about two minutes to get it off. However, if I ever find myself in need of doing another one, I will be using the hammer method. I lapped my IHS significantly on the top, and a little on the lip of the bottom. I don't have CLP on yet, but just AS5, and I still saw a 12C drop.


That's cool. I did two others with a blade before trying the hammer. All three had no damage, but it took me longer than 2 minutes to cut the adhesive... First time, easily20 min for me. Second time, okay maybe 10-15. First time with a hammer and vise? That took two minutes, 1.75 prep, 3 hits in 10 seconds or so. No comparison.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> You're using cpuid hardware monitor? Pro or free? If free try another program. We've determined that free hwm is off by 10c, at least for me.


Just a note, both free and pro (and Open Hardware Montior) are showing exactly the same temperatures for me.
I'm not exactly sure what's the problem on your side, but informing the author of HWM about it might help resolving the issue.

Also, it may already have been posted here, but this is the way to clear your event logger if looking for WHEA errors:

Code:



Code:


@echo off
FOR /F "tokens=1,2*" %%V IN ('bcdedit') DO SET adminTest=%%V
IF (%adminTest%)==(Access) goto noAdmin
for /F "tokens=*" %%G in ('wevtutil.exe el') DO (call :do_clear "%%G")
echo.
echo goto theEnd
:do_clear
echo clearing %1
wevtutil.exe cl %1
goto :eof
:noAdmin
exit

Save as a .bat file and run as administrator.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Just a note, both free and pro (and Open Hardware Montior) are showing exactly the same temperatures for me.
> I'm not exactly sure what's the problem on your side, but informing the author of HWM about it might help resolving the issue.
> 
> Also, it may already have been posted here, but this is the way to clear your event logger if looking for WHEA errors:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> @echo off
> FOR /F "tokens=1,2*" %%V IN ('bcdedit') DO SET adminTest=%%V
> IF (%adminTest%)==(Access) goto noAdmin
> for /F "tokens=*" %%G in ('wevtutil.exe el') DO (call :do_clear "%%G")
> echo.
> echo goto theEnd
> :do_clear
> echo clearing %1
> wevtutil.exe cl %1
> goto :eof
> :noAdmin
> exit
> 
> Save as a .bat file and run as administrator.


Thanks for that bit of code, event view now loads like 10x faster!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for that bit of code, event view now loads like 10x faster!


Clears all EV logs, correct? You can also clear the specific kernel log for whea manually. This log (ev -> apps and services -> windows -> kernel- whea) lists the time stamp of the event and lists most recent first.

It is very simple to set up a whea notification as a pop up on your desktop. Handy when stressing...


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Clears all EV logs, correct? You can also clear the specific kernel log for whea manually. This log (ev -> apps and services -> windows -> kernel- whea) lists the time stamp of the event and lists most recent first.
> 
> It is very simple to set up a whea notification as a pop up on your desktop. Handy when stressing...


You know, I've got a pop up, and i see dates, but there is no specific time listed on each error in EV for me.


----------



## sp00n82

If you don't want to mess with the task scheduler, NirSoft also offers a free event viewer named MyEventViewer, which offers filtering and auto refresh.
Just enter "Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger" as your filter source name and set the auto refresh to your needs and you're good to go.

You just gotta love this guy. So many useful little programs (like BlueScreenView).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> You know, I've got a pop up, and i see dates, but there is no specific time listed on each error in EV for me.


No timestamp in "kernel-whea" if you open the log? Huh?
I also set up a custom log in EV for whea, throttling, and boot times.

Yeah, i've had the blue viewer for awhile. You can also get some bery useful stuff over at sysnative.com.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No timestamp in "kernel-whea" if you open the log? Huh?


Exactly. Date but no time... Another mystery with my system lol 100c 4.5 ghz w/ h90 and no time stamp.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Exactly. Date but no time


I'll post a snip later. Will have to check later when i get back.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Clears all EV logs, correct? You can also clear the specific kernel log for whea manually. This log (ev -> apps and services -> windows -> kernel- whea) lists the time stamp of the event and lists most recent first.
> 
> It is very simple to set up a whea notification as a pop up on your desktop. Handy when stressing...


I tried the WHEA alert, but all the options are deprecated on windows8


----------



## Jpmboy

Otherwise how do you like 8?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Otherwise how do you like 8?


Love it. Love it. Love it. I have been playing with it since the first leak and have one of the "/build" tablets.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Exactly. Date but no time... Another mystery with my system lol 100c 4.5 ghz w/ h90 and no time stamp.


ugh - don't have any on this 2700K (duh) and the 3770K doesn't have any right now because I cleared them after getting 45 stable. Most of the water loop for In the Works arrived today. once I get the WC setup done, I'm sure I'll be getting WHEA as I take it to 48 or so.
it should look like this:


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 4mV more and you are probably good.


yup, raised it to +.043v turbo and been stable with no whea errors for 1 1/2 hrs on p95







. Finally done worrying about the cpu overclock. Next will be 4.6 on a free day and possible ram overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Do the 3770k run hotter then 3570k? I might exchange my 3570k for the i7
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


nvm im on day 16 of a 15 day return policy


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> yup, raised it to +.043v turbo and been stable with no whea errors for 1 1/2 hrs on p95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Finally done worrying about the cpu overclock. Next will be 4.6 on a free day and possible ram overclock.
> nvm im on day 16 of a 15 day return policy


1 1/2 hours? Go 12. I've gotten errors on the 11th hour of a 12 hour run .... Pissed me right the **** off.

Another note: CLP ON! So far 20-25c drop across all cores.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> 1 1/2 hours? Go 12. I've gotten errors on the 11th hour of a 12 hour run .... Pissed me right the **** off.
> Another note: CLP ON! So far 20-25c drop across all cores.


Isn't that amazing stuff? What did you use between the ihs and your cooler?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Isn't that amazing stuff? What did you use between the ihs and your cooler?


prolimitek PK-3


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> yup, raised it to +.043v turbo and been stable with no whea errors for 1 1/2 hrs on p95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Finally done worrying about the cpu overclock. Next will be 4.6 on a free day and possible ram overclock.
> nvm im on day 16 of a 15 day return policy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 1/2 hours? Go 12. I've gotten errors on the 11th hour of a 12 hour run .... Pissed me right the **** off.
> 
> Another note: CLP ON! So far 20-25c drop across all cores.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know. Reason I think its stable cuz I ran 43multi for 12 hrs and within first 2 hours had 1 whea error.

The true test will come tonight.

Overall im just happy im not having the problems I did going into the past weekend.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Derko1

Quick question guys! I am pretty stable with my 3770k at 4.8ghz and 1.44v. Just every now and then there's a game or two that causes WHEA errors... we're talking about maybe 1 after like an hour of gaming. Anything that you guys would suggest to try to "fine" tune it and avoid these errors?


----------



## Qlix

see... no time


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quick question guys! I am pretty stable with my 3770k at 4.8ghz and 1.44v. Just every now and then there's a game or two that causes WHEA errors... we're talking about maybe 1 after like an hour of gaming. Anything that you guys would suggest to try to "fine" tune it and avoid these errors?


add vcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see... no time


that's odd.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> add vcore
> that's odd.


****... with the way my ****s going nothing is odd anymore


----------



## LReyes66

I think i saw this talked about somewhere in this thread but is "balance" the optimal power settings?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> I think i saw this talked about somewhere in this thread but is "balance" the optimal power settings?


yes. if you use performance you wont throttle down in idle and youll sit at max frequency the whole time.


----------



## LReyes66

Oh ok thanks for clarifying. Guess ill leave it on balance and just mess with sleep mode

edit: Got a WHEA alert so ima raise turbo another notch. What worries me is that a temp got up to 90. Would lowering PLL help?

edit2: grrrrr i got alot of WHEA-LOGGER errors between 12:41am-2:27 am. About 17 of them but prime hadnt failed/crashed or anything. I had gotten less WHEA errors when my turbo v was lower... but apparently if your getting WHEA errors and no p95 fails that means to up the vcore.


----------



## Qlix

1 multi at a time. Now at 46x, 1.4v in cpuz, 73c P95 runs hit 85 for about 5 minutes, been under 75 90% of the run. much better. still cant help but feel my H90 should be doing better


----------



## Aleckazee

Sorry if this is a stupid question but I'm a little confused when it comes to setting the additional turbo voltage and the offset voltage.

I'm currently running stable at 4.6GHz, 1.400v (cpuz) [2500k, ASRock z77e-itx]. I have the offset set to +0.020v and turbo voltage at +0.004v. Does that look right? Because I'm not sure which I'm supposed to increase for stability first.

Does this mean I can now increase my turbo voltage to see if I can get a higher clock?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quick question guys! I am pretty stable with my 3770k at 4.8ghz and 1.44v. Just every now and then there's a game or two that causes WHEA errors... we're talking about maybe 1 after like an hour of gaming. Anything that you guys would suggest to try to "fine" tune it and avoid these errors?


Takes some experimentation if you think vcore is good. Sometimes a slight bump to vtt or dram voltage will fix these sporadic whea. But do note, that whea can also occur because of poorly coded drivers and espcially game graphics. Which games?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> 
> see... no time


What da... You must have somehow disabled the time stamp. Ask the guys at sysnative.com or sevenforums.com


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Oh ok thanks for clarifying. Guess ill leave it on balance and just mess with sleep mode
> 
> edit: Got a WHEA alert so ima raise turbo another notch. What worries me is that a temp got up to 90. Would lowering PLL help?
> 
> edit2: grrrrr i got alot of WHEA-LOGGER errors between 12:41am-2:27 am. About 17 of them but prime hadnt failed/crashed or anything. I had gotten less WHEA errors when my turbo v was lower... but apparently if your getting WHEA errors and no p95 fails that means to up the vcore.


That mobo may be mesing with LLC. What is your LLC? 3? If yes, back off vcore to where it was, make sure your ram is bumped a bit and try again. You are using 4 sticks from two kits? Right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question but I'm a little confused when it comes to setting the additional turbo voltage and the offset voltage.
> I'm currently running stable at 4.6GHz, 1.400v (cpuz) [2500k, ASRock z77e-itx]. I have the offset set to +0.020v and turbo voltage at +0.004v. Does that look right? Because I'm not sure which I'm supposed to increase for stability first.
> Does this mean I can now increase my turbo voltage to see if I can get a higher clock?


You can use either: offset raises idle and load vcore, turbo raises load vcore only. Sometimes at high overclocks, adding to offset works better than turbo. Both will drop vcore with Multiplier at idle. For example, if the curent settings are good, you could switch to 5mV offset, 20-25mV turbo and probably hit the 1.4V you need for 46x.


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You can use either: offset raises idle and load vcore, turbo raises load vcore only. Sometimes at high overclocks, adding to offset works better than turbo. Both will drop vcore with Multiplier at idle. For example, if the curent settings are good, you could switch to 5mV offset, 20-25mV turbo and probably hit the 1.4V you need for 46x.


Ah ok, thanks









Could I also mess with the PLL voltage or would you not recommend it? How many people actually do this?


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Oh ok thanks for clarifying. Guess ill leave it on balance and just mess with sleep mode
> 
> edit: Got a WHEA alert so ima raise turbo another notch. What worries me is that a temp got up to 90. Would lowering PLL help?
> 
> edit2: grrrrr i got alot of WHEA-LOGGER errors between 12:41am-2:27 am. About 17 of them but prime hadnt failed/crashed or anything. I had gotten less WHEA errors when my turbo v was lower... but apparently if your getting WHEA errors and no p95 fails that means to up the vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> That mobo may be mesing with LLC. What is your LLC? 3? If yes, back off vcore to where it was, make sure your ram is bumped a bit and try again. You are using 4 sticks from two kits? Right?
Click to expand...

Well before I went to bed I raised turbo 1 more to .05v and it ran fan til hour 6 and had just 1 whea error. Before I left the house to go to class I raised turbo 1 more time and lowered pll.

Yes llc is 3. What do u mean by bump my ram? Add voltage or reinsert the sticks? Yes 4 sticks 2 kits


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Ah ok, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I also mess with the PLL voltage or would you not recommend it? How many people actually do this?


I didnt have to mess w/ PLL @ 4.6.

W/ you voltages you should do the opposite and have a lower offset and higher turbo. You want to find a low stable idle vcore then usually leave offset alone and increase Addition turbo voltage to stabilize your cpu at full load.

Im running my 2500k at 4.6 w/ a -0.010 offset and +0.078 turbo. This puts me at 0.978 idle and 1.336-1.344 full load

Whats your current idle and full load vcore in CPU-z w/ the +0.020 offset and +0.004 turbo?


----------



## Qlix

So I have a question, I'm at 1.4v CPUz at 4.6. Now that I've delided, added CLP and dropped temps by 20c is it possible that I now need less voltage to be stable? Should I start going backwards? Or should I leave it where it's at and up the multi to keep going







finally got a 12 hour prime run with no WHEA or crashes at 46 and 80c max temps. Makes me all sorts of curious now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Ah ok, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I also mess with the PLL voltage or would you not recommend it? How many people actually do this?


When you have a stable cpu, you can lower cpu pll to try and lower temps somewhat. Once doing so, you need to reestablish the stability again. Raising cpu phase lock loop voltage is not needed unless you mess with bclk settings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Well before I went to bed I raised turbo 1 more to .05v and it ran fan til hour 6 and had just 1 whea error. Before I left the house to go to class I raised turbo 1 more time and lowered pll.
> 
> Yes llc is 3. What do u mean by bump my ram? Add voltage or reinsert the sticks? Yes 4 sticks 2 kits


If you have 2 kits in, and say.... Tey are rated for 1.5V, increase this to the next higher level 1.529? I think). You may be getting errors from the ram.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> So I have a question, I'm at 1.4v CPUz at 4.6. Now that I've delided, added CLP and dropped temps by 20c is it possible that I now need less voltage to be stable? Should I start going backwards? Or should I leave it where it's at and up the multi to keep going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got a 12 hour prime run with no WHEA or crashes at 46 and 80c max temps. Makes me all sorts of curious now


Yes, it is absolutely possible... Remember, ivy's 22nm process leads to more migration... And temperature increases it drastically. More migration... More electrons are "off the reservation" so more vcore needed.... It's a nasty loop. Lowering temp with ivy is very critical. See sinhardware.com for a graph of the effect.


----------



## Qlix

Is it worth disabling hyper threading for the sole purpose of heat and stability while stress testing? Then re-enabling it once a stable clock is found? I understand ht produces extra heat, especially while stressing. Seems logical that removing that variable during stressing could only help the situation as you're never going to get anywhere near that much heat in real world applications


----------



## cbr600

Looking for a little help here I have been running my 2500K at 4.5MHz for over a year now at least maybe even two forget when I got it. Anyways I was running 4.5 at 1.35 volts chip is not great at all now I had my 1600 ram kit one stick went dead so got a 8GB 2133 on a really good deal like less then 8GB 1600 kit. Now my problem is I am having to run 1.41 volts to get 4.5 stable again. Now I did not test the overclock with the 1600 ram for months now and maybe my chip was unstable then also after this time but I never had any blue screens or anything until the ram stick went and the PC was just frozen.

I have never pushed this chip vary hard as I always had problems getting past the 45 multiplier it was weird stuff but now I have know problems getting past it but I'm taking these higher volts to get 4.5 stable is it it the ram speed now that killing me. I have all my PLL and other volts all on auto have not played with them yet to maybe get a higher overclock at these volts but 1.41 volts at 4.5 maybe the worst 2500k in the world LOL. Any ideas input would be super cool thanks.


----------



## Lucky 23

It would probably be a good idea to post screenshots of your bios. Format a flashdrive in fat32 reboot into bios and hit f12.

Are u running offset or fixed?


----------



## cbr600

I was running offset but it did not seem right also the bios would say i was at say 1.36 but in Cpu Z I was showing 1.41 and I did try 1-5 on the calibration stuff and never got close. I just think something is wrong with my 2500K as now I updated my bios and even before updating I cant get my cpu to down clock at idle. I have everything 100% stock setting in the bios and my volts drop to like 1.00 or whatever but my cpu stays at 3.3MHz I cant understand what the deal is something is 100% not right

Ok Well just found out the last couple of versions of CPUz do not show the CPU downclocking just a FYI for people if you also get to looking and think something is wrong running version 1.60 right now and it works fine.

Ok I will get some screen shoots up soon I updated my bios as they where back when the motherboard first came out so maybe I will have better luck always had problems with the bios so we will see.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Is it worth disabling hyper threading for the sole purpose of heat and stability while stress testing? Then re-enabling it once a stable clock is found? I understand ht produces extra heat, especially while stressing. Seems logical that removing that variable during stressing could only help the situation as you're never going to get anywhere near that much heat in real world applications


Only problem is when you then enable HT the stability is unknown (and untested







)


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> Looking for a little help here I have been running my 2500K at 4.5MHz for over a year now at least maybe even two forget when I got it. Anyways I was running 4.5 at 1.35 volts chip is not great at all now I had my 1600 ram kit one stick went dead so got a 8GB 2133 on a really good deal like less then 8GB 1600 kit. Now my problem is I am having to run 1.41 volts to get 4.5 stable again. Now I did not test the overclock with the 1600 ram for months now and maybe my chip was unstable then also after this time but I never had any blue screens or anything until the ram stick went and the PC was just frozen.
> 
> I have never pushed this chip vary hard as I always had problems getting past the 45 multiplier it was weird stuff but now I have know problems getting past it but I'm taking these higher volts to get 4.5 stable is it it the ram speed now that killing me. I have all my PLL and other volts all on auto have not played with them yet to maybe get a higher overclock at these volts but 1.41 volts at 4.5 maybe the worst 2500k in the world LOL. Any ideas input would be super cool thanks.


Please try to use more punctuation marks, that's pretty hard to read. At least you are aware of the return key.









Do you now run with a RAM clock of 2133 instead of 1600, or with the same settings as before exchanging the module? If you're at a higher clock, the IMC (integrated memory controller) might need more power to handle that higher frequency, which could explain why you suddenly need more Vcore.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> add vcore
> that's odd.


I tried adding +10 and it's still happening. Maybe it's the games...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Takes some experimentation if you think vcore is good. Sometimes a slight bump to vtt or dram voltage will fix these sporadic whea. But do note, that whea can also occur because of poorly coded drivers and espcially game graphics. Which games?


Games are BFBC2 and BF3 that are causing the errors. It happens typically when the game crashes... in the exact same moment.

Is it possible for an unstable GPU OC to cause WHEA errors? That might be my issue...


----------



## Qlix

I dont remember seeing an answer to a previous question: I know IBT isnt as good as P95, but how good is it for a quick stability test?


----------



## Lucky 23

IBT if fine for a quick stability test. Some might even use it as their main stability test. I personally don't use it because of how hot it gets the cpu compared to p95 but its up to you just watch your temps


----------



## cbr600

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Please try to use more punctuation marks, that's pretty hard to read. At least you are aware of the return key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you now run with a RAM clock of 2133 instead of 1600, or with the same settings as before exchanging the module? If you're at a higher clock, the IMC (integrated memory controller) might need more power to handle that higher frequency, which could explain why you suddenly need more Vcore.


Sorry my typing is really bad I will try and make it easier to read. Anyways I did start my overclock 100% over with this new ram at 2133 and I do understand it may need more Vcore. What I really don't understand is if Vcore directly connected to the memory controller or is one of the other voltage settings control that? I also seem to be having problems with LLC and offset voltage as I ran prime95 for 10 hours all passed this morning and I load up World of Warcraft and I got a blue screen. Now when I was playing wow I had CPUz open and the CPU was clocked up at 4.5GHz but I only had 40% cpu usage so CPUz was only showing volts hitting 1.29 and not the 1.37 I had with prime loaded. So what it comes down to is I think I'm doing something wrong with LLC and my off set voltage like I don't understand 100% how it works maybe.

I'm really just looking to get 4.5GHz-4.7GHz stable with out braking the 1.4 volts. I have a really good custom water cooling loop so my temps like the highest I have ever seen is 63c but normal is around 55c so temps are 100% in check. I guess I'm just looking for someone that can tell me is this 2133 RAM holding me down and making me have this higher Vcore or can I up another voltage and understand LLC and offset voltage settings better to help.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> IBT if fine for a quick stability test. Some might even use it as their main stability test. I personally don't use it because of how hot it gets the cpu compared to p95 but its up to you just watch your temps


Should ibt throw WHEA errors if p95 is?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I dont remember seeing an answer to a previous question: I know IBT isnt as good as P95, but how good is it for a quick stability test?


There is a multitude of stability software out there. IBT, P95, and OCCT are the big three. Stable is a relative term. There are lots of "folders" around here, who have machines that need to be 100% "stable" for folding. P95 offers a range of tests that are not all that dissimilar to folding and requires 15 (I think) hours to complete a full loop. *That* is the type of stability folders are looking for. IBT is (as I understand it) good for stability testing too, and will test your cooling to extremes at the same time. OCCT is a bit more mild on temperatures at default settings, and has more options for testing than either IBT or P95, and it includes gpu stress tests, and superior system monitoring and thermal break points. I don't fully understand why OCCT is not more widely adopted on OCN, but it isn't.

I run OCCT for all of my overclocking, and only pull out P95 for discussion purposes on OCN related posts.


----------



## LReyes66

Came home from school/work and prime95 had been running for 11 hrs and finally no whea errors or anything. Finally! Max temp 88, max vcore 1.254

Also ordered a h100i... so ima try to push this bad boy to 4.8 next week.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I didnt have to mess w/ PLL @ 4.6.
> 
> W/ you voltages you should do the opposite and have a lower offset and higher turbo. You want to find a low stable idle vcore then usually leave offset alone and increase Addition turbo voltage to stabilize your cpu at full load.
> 
> Im running my 2500k at 4.6 w/ a -0.010 offset and +0.078 turbo. This puts me at 0.978 idle and 1.336-1.344 full load
> 
> Whats your current idle and full load vcore in CPU-z w/ the +0.020 offset and +0.004 turbo?


Ah ok thanks for clearing that up. My idle vcore (from memory, I'm not home at the moment to check) is 1.18v and under full load it's 1.400v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> When you have a stable cpu, you can lower cpu pll to try and lower temps somewhat. Once doing so, you need to reestablish the stability again. Raising cpu phase lock loop voltage is not needed unless you mess with bclk settings.


If I manage to get a stable 4.7GHz OC or even higher I'll play with PLL to see if I can drop temps a bit. At the moment with 4.6GHz @ 1.400v I'm getting high 70s - low 80s (once again, not home to check exact #s). My room gets incredibly hot during the day (28c+) and I can definitely see that effecting my temps. Thankfully gaming temps are a bit better, although not by much for bf3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> Sorry my typing is really bad I will try and make it easier to read. Anyways I did start my overclock 100% over with this new ram at 2133 and I do understand it may need more Vcore. What I really don't understand is if Vcore directly connected to the memory controller or is one of the other voltage settings control that? I also seem to be having problems with LLC and offset voltage as I ran prime95 for 10 hours all passed this morning and I load up World of Warcraft and I got a blue screen. Now when I was playing wow I had CPUz open and the CPU was clocked up at 4.5GHz but I only had 40% cpu usage so CPUz was only showing volts hitting 1.29 and not the 1.37 I had with prime loaded. So what it comes down to is I think I'm doing something wrong with LLC and my off set voltage like I don't understand 100% how it works maybe.
> 
> I'm really just looking to get 4.5GHz-4.7GHz stable with out braking the 1.4 volts. I have a really good custom water cooling loop so my temps like the highest I have ever seen is 63c but normal is around 55c so temps are 100% in check. I guess I'm just looking for someone that can tell me is this 2133 RAM holding me down and making me have this higher Vcore or can I up another voltage and understand LLC and offset voltage settings better to help.


Could you clock your current RAM down to 1600MHz to see if you can get the cpu stable again? At least it would confirm if it's the RAM or not that's giving you issues.
You say you were running 4.5GHz but a only 40%, I had the same problem where I would be running at 4.5GHz but it was only showing 50%+/- usage and I found that increasing my vcore helped. I know you don't want to go above 1.4v but I'm just letting you know I had the same problem and how I fixed it.
If I were you I would try to downclock the RAM to 1600MHz to see if it helps.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help, someone else with greater knowledge will have to help you out.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Came home from school/work and prime95 had been running for 11 hrs and finally no whea errors or anything. Finally! Max temp 88, max vcore 1.254
> 
> Also ordered a h100i... so ima try to push this bad boy to 4.8 next week.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


NICE! Feels good to be stable doesn't it? When you get the h100i would you run a 30 p95 test, let it warm up through the 8kk fft before changing your overclock settings? I don't have your exact cooler, but I have a similar small cheap air cooler. I have been eyeballing the h100i pretty heavy, but haven't pulled the trigger because funds are tight right now (taking 73 days in Puerto Rico over the summer) and I cant afford to purchase components twice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I tried adding +10 and it's still happening. Maybe it's the games...?
> Games are BFBC2 and BF3 that are causing the errors. It happens typically when the game crashes... in the exact same moment.
> 
> Is it possible for an unstable GPU OC to cause WHEA errors? That might be my issue...


yes, if the cpu is presented with bad data -> whea. try reloading the drivers. but first, open a cmd prompt, type in: sfc /scannow

if it reports anything but 'nothing found' definitely rreload the drivers!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, if the cpu is presented with bad data -> whea. try reloading the drivers. but first, open a cmd prompt, type in: sfc /scannow
> 
> if it reports anything but 'nothing found' definitely rreload the drivers!


I tried it already and it found errors that it could not fixed. I actually have a new installation of Win8, so I'm not sure how is it that anything got corrupted since then. Just installed it a little over a week ago.

What do you mean reload the drivers? Re-install them? I tried upping the vcore and we'll see what happens. It's only in those two games that I am mainly having the issue though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Should ibt throw WHEA errors if p95 is?


they are very different stressors to the hardware. IBT implementation of linpak is very good at pulling max watts and testing your cooling equip.. OCCT also provide the linpak kernel, but offers another CPU stressor (which I think is like AID64? IDK).

Anyway - you shouldn't rely on any one. I rarely test beyond an hour for everyday use and frankly I have never had a system crash that I didn't force, like with benchmarking gpus etc. (.. lucky). But I have a saved bios that is 24h p95, 2h IBT, 32M superPix3=same result, and AID64 4h stable that I use for some work-related projects at 48x... ~1.434V under load for rock stable


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I tried it already and it found errors that it could not fixed. I actually have a new installation of Win8, so I'm not sure how is it that anything got corrupted since then. Just installed it a little over a week ago.
> 
> What do you mean reload the drivers? Re-install them? I tried upping the vcore and we'll see what happens. It's only in those two games that I am mainly having the issue though.


sorry - I should have looked at which OS you are using. I still haven't poked around for the W8 equivalent of sfc.
never hurts to reinstall drivers

BF3 and BFBC2 are not on the "usual suspect list". so you have instability lurking somewhere. It just freezes, CTD or BSOD? Which?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Came home from school/work and prime95 had been running for 11 hrs and finally no whea errors or anything. Finally! Max temp 88, max vcore 1.254
> 
> Also ordered a h100i... so ima try to push this bad boy to 4.8 next week.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


just be careful with that mobo if you go much higher in vcore... maybe get a DMM and read the actual vcore from the capacitor? There's a lot of worrisome stuff out there especially if you use more than LLC 3. CPUZ may read 80-100mV low vs actual.

Spoon ... any comments?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I still haven't poked around for the W8 equivalent of sfc.


implementation is identical to previous iterations


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Ah ok thanks for clearing that up. My idle vcore (from memory, I'm not home at the moment to check) is 1.18v and under full load it's 1.400v


Ok well your idle is kind of high so i would decrease your offset and bring your idle down to 1.000v or lower


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry - I should have looked at which OS you are using. I still haven't poked around for the W8 equivalent of sfc.
> never hurts to reinstall drivers
> 
> BF3 and BFBC2 are not on the "usual suspect list". so you have instability lurking somewhere. It just freezes, CTD or BSOD? Which?


A mix of CTD, Freezes and then cold reboots. I just re-installed GPU drivers. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I tried it already and it found errors that it could not fixed. I actually have a new installation of Win8, so I'm not sure how is it that anything got corrupted since then. Just installed it a little over a week ago.
> 
> What do you mean reload the drivers? Re-install them? I tried upping the vcore and we'll see what happens. It's only in those two games that I am mainly having the issue though.


thx Ineden.... well in that case, after sfc returns a can't fix message: copy-paste in the following command which will search the cbs.log for the offending files and drop a txt to the desktop:

findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> A mix of CTD, Freezes and then cold reboots. I just re-installed GPU drivers. We'll see how it goes.


also check the ram. even windows memory test....


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok well your idle is kind of high so i would decrease your offset and bring your idle down to 1.000v or lower


I just made a quick change so now it's +0.023v on turbo voltage and offset +0.005v and my idle is 1.000 - 1.008v. Much better already, I'll play around with it more and see how much lower I can get it and if I can get 4.7 stable maybe. Thanks









EDIT: 0.976v, is there a limit? Or is every chip different and I have to run it for a while to see what's stable?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I just made a quick change so now it's +0.023v on turbo voltage and offset +0.005v and my idle is 1.000 - 1.008v. Much better already, I'll play around with it more and see how much lower I can get it and if I can get 4.7 stable maybe. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 0.976v, is there a limit? Or is every chip different and I have to run it for a while to see what's stable?


Ive only tested my down to 0.960v but they might go lower. Ivy can go pretty low


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ive only tested my down to 0.960v but they might go lower. Ivy can go pretty low


0.832


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 0.832


Ivy or sandy?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thx Ineden.... well in that case, after sfc returns a can't fix message: copy-paste in the following command which will search the cbs.log for the offending files and drop a txt to the desktop:
> 
> findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt


I first tried the System Readiness Tool and now instead of getting to the end, SFC only gets to 5%. I checked the log and it actually mentions something in regards to amd on there. Not sure what I'm looking at though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> also check the ram. even windows memory test....


This might actually be something related! I didn't think about it, but when I was first stable, I tried using 1N timing, instead of the usual 2N. It gave me slight performance increase, so I left it that way. I'm going to test with 2N and see if it helps.

Do you think I should just go for a format/refresh? Seems like it'll be the best option for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I first tried the System Readiness Tool and now instead of getting to the end, SFC only gets to 5%. I checked the log and it actually mentions something in regards to amd on there. Not sure what I'm looking at though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might actually be something related! I didn't think about it, but when I was first stable, I tried using 1N timing, instead of the usual 2N. It gave me slight performance increase, so I left it that way. I'm going to test with 2N and see if it helps.
> 
> Do you think I should just go for a format/refresh? Seems like it'll be the best option for me.


First check the ram with memtest at SPD settings or XMP. If you are using 4 sticks (especially if they are from 2 separate kits) up the dram voltage one notch higher than the XMP setting. No sense to format and refresh with\if the ram is throwing errors.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> First check the ram with memtest at SPD settings or XMP. If you are using 4 sticks (especially if they are from 2 separate kits) up the dram voltage one notch higher than the XMP setting. No sense to format and refresh with\if the ram is throwing errors.


Ok. I'll try it when I get home from work.

I have this kit of Ripjaws Z 4 sticks. They default to 1.665v in the mobo. Should I try going up one notch from that at all?


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Came home from school/work and prime95 had been running for 11 hrs and finally no whea errors or anything. Finally! Max temp 88, max vcore 1.254
> 
> 
> 
> just be careful with that mobo if you go much higher in vcore... maybe get a DMM and read the actual vcore from the capacitor? There's a lot of worrisome stuff out there especially if you use more than LLC 3. CPUZ may read 80-100mV low vs actual.
> 
> Spoon ... any comments?
Click to expand...

Well, it depends I guess. You guys seem to be a bit more relaxed concerning Vcore compared to another forum, but the current Vcore of 1.254 is safe in any way. But I'd really advise getting a DMM and checking for the true voltage if you're considering going above 1.4v (as displayed in CPU-Z).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> I just made a quick change so now it's +0.023v on turbo voltage and offset +0.005v and my idle is 1.000 - 1.008v. Much better already, I'll play around with it more and see how much lower I can get it and if I can get 4.7 stable maybe. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: 0.976v, is there a limit? Or is every chip different and I have to run it for a while to see what's stable?


I wouldn't worry too much about Vcore on idle. If you have SpeedStep and/or power saving features enabled, this will only net you a few (1-4) watts while idling, so really nothing noteworthy. Plus the voltage is already so low that degredation shouldn't be an issue at all.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> Ivy or sandy?


Ivy, I got pretty lucky with my chip. It will do 4.7 under 1.200


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Ok. I'll try it when I get home from work.
> 
> I have this kit of Ripjaws Z 4 sticks. They default to 1.665v in the mobo. Should I try going up one notch from that at all?


What are they, 2133? 1.665v is high for ivy' s IMC.

Edit: okay, i see the link. Wouldn't go higher. Try 2N...


----------



## netminder1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ivy, I got pretty lucky with my chip. It will do 4.7 under 1.200


That's good ... for me to get 4.7 I need 1.45v , but my temps in IBT still only get to 70 after delidding.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What are they, 2133? 1.665v is high for ivy' s IMC.
> 
> Edit: okay, i see the link. Wouldn't go higher. Try 2N...


Great. I'll post back later today to see how it goes.









I'm actually contemplating going back to Win7 with the issues I've been having... I get nothing out of having Win8 right now. Only the faster boot up time.. which is only like a 6-8 sec difference.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> That's good ... for me to get 4.7 I need 1.45v , but my temps in IBT still only get to 70 after delidding.


The difference in vcore numbers is meaningless... Unless inden use a DMM to read it directlyfrom the capacitor. You can "bin" chips by looking at the VID at any multiplier.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Great. I'll post back later today to see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually contemplating going back to Win7 with the issues I've been having... I get nothing out of having Win8 right now. Only the faster boot up time.. which is only like a 6-8 sec difference.


there are some small performance gains with 8, along with the boot time and some other feature implementations. But it does have its own set of new bugs that you wont get with 7. If you have system corruption it is more likely a result of the RAM being wonky than it is the OS itself. I had a b**** of a time with OS corruption and it turned out to be bad RAM. I also learned just how little difference overall RAM makes in playing games. I have been running 3x1GB Hynx 1333 9-11-10 2N for about two weeks while my stuff is en route with Corsair, and I honestly don't feel like I have missed a beat.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Great. I'll post back later today to see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually contemplating going back to Win7 with the issues I've been having... I get nothing out of having Win8 right now. Only the faster boot up time.. which is only like a 6-8 sec difference.


Yeah, i dont like 8 (yet). Fast boot is a gimmick, and it takes a total of 30sec for a cold boot on either 1155 i have. My wife's desktop does not benefit from 8,but it does help with the laptops.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> there are some small performance gains with 8, along with the boot time and some other feature implementations. But it does have its own set of new bugs that you wont get with 7. If you have system corruption it is more likely a result of the RAM being wonky than it is the OS itself. I had a b**** of a time with OS corruption and it turned out to be bad RAM. I also learned just how little difference overall RAM makes in playing games. I have been running 3x1GB Hynx 1333 9-11-10 2N for about two weeks while my stuff is en route with Corsair, and I honestly don't feel like I have missed a beat.


I agree they have a lot of new stuff... just nothing that helps *ME*. After using it for a while, I basically have not touched ANY of those new features. Any more insight on why RAM is the cause of OS corruption? I've never really had to deal with it in the past, so I'm a bit ignorant about why it happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, i dont like 8 (yet). Fast boot is a gimmick, and it takes a total of 30sec for a cold boot on either 1155 i have. My wife's desktop does not benefit from 8,but it does help with the laptops.


I think that it can be cool to look at for the apps... I know my wife likes them on her laptop, but for a gamer and power user it gets in the way.


----------



## Lucky 23

nevermind


----------



## Qlix

How much can VTT help with stability? I'm under my temp wall by a decent margin, but voltage is way higher than I'd like for 47x. Pushing 1.5 and crashing


----------



## Lucky 23

That's really high vcore for 4.7, how many DIMM slots are full on your board?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> That's really high vcore for 4.7, how many DIMM slots are full on your board?


4 sticks of gskill ripjaw 1600 (2x (2x2gig))

Edit: been running with only 1 560ti for 2 weeks as well as suggested


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> 4 sticks of gskill ripjaw 1600 (2x (2x2gig))
> 
> Edit: been running with only 1 560ti for 2 weeks as well as suggested


Q, you're flogging that chip pretty hard. Do you have a target OC you want, or simply (not) want to push it for the sport?

Is that 1.5 with a DMM? And what te xmp dram voltage vs what you have the 2 kits set at?


----------



## inedenimadam

I just validated 5.2 as an [email protected] 1.488 DMM










http://valid.canardpc.com/2764701

Edit to ask:

Would doing higher than 1.500 for just a validation hurt my chip? I got 5.3 to boot into windows, but it crashed when opening internet explore to validate.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Q, you're flogging that chip pretty hard. Do you have a target OC you want, or simply (not) want to push it for the sport?
> 
> Is that 1.5 with a DMM? And what te xmp dram voltage vs what you have the 2 kits set at?


the target is 4.8 for everyday use. That's looking unrealistic. 4.7 is my "settle" point. 1.5 is my estimated DMM reading based on the 1.4 (.08 off of CPUz) reading I got when I checked a few days ago.

XMP is 9-9-9 24 @ 1.5v, which is what I run it at


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> 4 sticks of gskill ripjaw 1600 (2x (2x2gig))
> 
> Edit: been running with only 1 560ti for 2 weeks as well as suggested


Usually it can help when 4 DIMM slots are full. Not sure what people are increasing it too though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> the target is 4.8 for everyday use. That's looking unrealistic. 4.7 is my "settle" point. 1.5 is my estimated DMM reading based on the 1.4 (.08 off of CPUz) reading I got when I checked a few days ago.
> 
> XMP is 9-9-9 24 @ 1.5v, which is what I run it at


Is there a specific reason that you want 4.8? Do you see a real world edge over say...4.6? I cant imagine that running 1.500 for a daily voltage seems a bit high for me. I can run much lower than that at 4.8, but have still backed down to 4.6 because I just don't need it at all. Nothing I do has shown a performance edge running that high. Its a 4% speed increase from 4.6 to 4.8, and running your chip into the ground for 4% doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Is there a specific reason that you want 4.8? Do you see a real world edge over say...4.6? I cant imagine that running 1.500 for a daily voltage seems a bit high for me. I can run much lower than that at 4.8, but have still backed down to 4.6 because I just don't need it at all. Nothing I do has shown a performance edge running that high. Its a 4% speed increase from 4.6 to 4.8, and running your chip into the ground for 4% doesn't make much sense to me.


You're absolutely correct. But we are an overclocking community here... So the higher the better







. More than likely I will just drop back down to 46 and call it a day, work on getting that as stable as possible with as little voltage as possible.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> You're absolutely correct. But we are an overclocking community here... So the higher the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . More than likely I will just drop back down to 46 and call it a day, work on getting that as stable as possible with as little voltage as possible.


true! true! I run 4.6...but that didn't stop me from a 5.2 validation today


----------



## Qlix

I mean the reality is I've either got the the worst chip in existence out of Costa Rica or something is off. I hoping for the latter.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I mean the reality is I've either got the the worst chip in existence out of Costa Rica or something is off. I hoping for the latter.


it may not be the chip... with 4 sticks in at higher clocks, bump the dram voltage by one notch (1,529v is the next I think) before adding VTT. then with iPLL on, and cpu PLL on auto or fixed at ~1.8, shoot for the vcore you need for 48 or higher with fixed vcore (which I think you are doing already - right?). the chip will do 48 if you can manage the heat.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> true! true! I run 4.6...but that didn't stop me from a 5.2 validation today


why stop at 5.2?

1M or 32M superPi?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it may not be the chip... with 4 sticks in at higher clocks, bump the dram voltage by one notch (1,529v is the next I think) before adding VTT. then with iPLL on, and cpu PLL on auto or fixed at ~1.8, shoot for the vcore you need for 48 or higher with fixed vcore (which I think you are doing already - right?). the chip will do 48 if you can manage the heat.


I've been on offset mode ever since you chewed me out for fixed mode lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> true! true! I run 4.6...but that didn't stop me from a 5.2 validation today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why stop at 5.2?
> 
> 1M or 32M superPi?
Click to expand...

32M

I stopped there because I hit 1.488 on the DMM. Not sure about crossing 1.500...I got 5.3 to boot, but it would crash before I could validate

Not to mention, still on a 92mm zalman....


----------



## aymgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 32M
> I stopped there because I hit 1.488 on the DMM. Not sure about crossing 1.500...I got 5.3 to boot, but it would crash before I could validate
> Not to mention, still on a 92mm zalman....


What's 32M?


----------



## Jpmboy

Funny girl. Be right there


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 32M
> 
> I stopped there because I hit 1.488 on the DMM. Not sure about crossing 1.500...I got 5.3 to boot, but it would crash before I could validate
> 
> Not to mention, still on a 92mm zalman....


Good chip you got there!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Funny girl. Be right there


Haha! Did your wife come here to call you out!? THAT is some s*** my wife would do!


----------



## LReyes66

Canceled my order. H100i wouldnt have fit in my case lol.

Getting a antec 920 instead.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Haha! Did your wife come here to call you out!? THAT is some s*** my wife would do!


You can't hide...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aymgirl*
> 
> What's 32M?


Superpi 32m, the benchmark.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You can't hide...


You can try, but succeeding only makes things worse....


----------



## Gerbacio

quick question for other Asrock users....whenever i turn my PC off my headset makes a sound like current or electricity is passing thru it.....its kind of weirding me out!

could it be the OC did dmg to the board or could it be something else?

maybe a short?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> quick question for other Asrock users....whenever i turn my PC off my headset makes a sound like current or electricity is passing thru it.....its kind of weirding me out!
> 
> could it be the OC did dmg to the board or could it be something else?
> 
> maybe a short?


have you checked another headset in the port? have you tried the headset in another device?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> have you checked another headset in the port? have you tried the headset in another device?


yes and yes...no sound on my xbox

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKRFI_7sBc8

here is the video of the sound (its at the end 12 seconds long) it gets worst depending on how long the computer has been on

ok i plugged some speakers i had in a box and they didnt made the sound ......but i left the headset thru the USB and it made the sound (USB for the headset is only power not audio) ...so i guess is passing that sound which sounds like power ...thru the USB ....

Hopefully its normal and not a short


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> yes and yes...no sound on my xbox
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKRFI_7sBc8
> 
> here is the video of the sound (its at the end 12 seconds long) it gets worst depending on how long the computer has been on
> 
> ok i plugged some speakers i had in a box and they didnt made the sound ......but i left the headset thru the USB and it made the sound (USB for the headset is only power not audio) ...so i guess is passing that sound which sounds like power ...thru the USB ....
> 
> Hopefully its normal and not a short


turtle beach x12's?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> turtle beach x12's?


YES!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> have you checked another headset in the port? have you tried the headset in another device?
> 
> 
> 
> yes and yes...no sound on my xbox
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKRFI_7sBc8
> 
> here is the video of the sound (its at the end 12 seconds long) it gets worst depending on how long the computer has been on
> 
> ok i plugged some speakers i had in a box and they didnt made the sound ......but i left the headset thru the USB and it made the sound (USB for the headset is only power not audio) ...so i guess is passing that sound which sounds like power ...thru the USB ....
> 
> Hopefully its normal and not a short
Click to expand...

sounds like an old tube amp shutting down, puffing out the last bit of stored electricity. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> YES!


Turn everything down in the inline controls, set your windows boosts to where they need to be, then work your way up.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it may not be the chip... with 4 sticks in at higher clocks, bump the dram voltage by one notch (1,529v is the next I think) before adding VTT. then with iPLL on, and cpu PLL on auto or fixed at ~1.8, shoot for the vcore you need for 48 or higher with fixed vcore (which I think you are doing already - right?). the chip will do 48 if you can manage the heat.


At this point should, when going to fixed mode, should i put Turbo back to auto? also I set Fixed to 1.45, booted into windows, crashed instantly with a 0xD1 (which says to add more QPI/VTT... what is QPI? and any gauge on how high VTT can go safely?

edit: Heres the H90 box... im screamin false advertisment! Im at 23c ambient


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> At this point should, when going to fixed mode, should i put Turbo back to auto? also I set Fixed to 1.45, booted into windows, crashed instantly with a 0xD1 (which says to add more QPI/VTT... what is QPI? and any gauge on how high VTT can go safely?
> 
> edit: Heres the H90 box... im screamin false advertisment! Im at 23c ambient


QPI is just another name for VTT or VCCIO. Guide recommends 1.08 max. Never messed around with this setting though so hopefully someone else can help you.


----------



## arkage

Hey, hoping somebody can help me out on my computer's refusal to overclock the CPU. This is my first attempt at it so I'm hoping something is wrong with what I am doing rather than something being wrong with the hardware since I don't want to have to return stuff.

I bought the ASRock z77 Pro4 and i5-3570K, everything is up and running fine. With the exception that I'm not able to overclock it. I'm on bios 1.70 (newest one, don't know if that matters), and I've been following this guide to overclocking. I set the "CPU ratio" to "All Core" and then the number box appears. However I can't increase it past 38. Any time I put in a higher number it resets to 38 as soon as I switch boxes. I also noticed that I'm not able to highlight "Intel Turbo Boost Technology." It's set to "enabled" but according to the guide there's supposed to be an "Additional Turbo Voltage" menu that unlocks, but I don't see it.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> Hey, hoping somebody can help me out on my computer's refusal to overclock the CPU. This is my first attempt at it so I'm hoping something is wrong with what I am doing rather than something being wrong with the hardware since I don't want to have to return stuff.
> 
> I bought the ASRock z77 Pro4 and i5-3570K, everything is up and running fine. With the exception that I'm not able to overclock it. I'm on bios 1.70 (newest one, don't know if that matters), and I've been following this guide to overclocking. I set the "CPU ratio" to "All Core" and then the number box appears. However I can't increase it past 38. Any time I put in a higher number it resets to 38 as soon as I switch boxes. I also noticed that I'm not able to highlight "Intel Turbo Boost Technology." It's set to "enabled" but according to the guide there's supposed to be an "Additional Turbo Voltage" menu that unlocks, but I don't see it.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


Voltage set to offset?


----------



## Qlix

Id just like to post this little bit of madness:

Before delid @ 4.5


after delid @ 4.6


30c. No idea what i did... but ill take it

edit: 30c from max to max. Obviously the current temps were roughly the same.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Id just like to post this little bit of madness:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before delid @ 4.5
> 
> 
> after delid @ 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: 30c from max to max. Obviously the current temps were roughly the same.


Whats up with the second one? looks like you had a couple reboots? was that gaming?


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> Hey, hoping somebody can help me out on my computer's refusal to overclock the CPU. This is my first attempt at it so I'm hoping something is wrong with what I am doing rather than something being wrong with the hardware since I don't want to have to return stuff.
> 
> I bought the ASRock z77 Pro4 and i5-3570K, everything is up and running fine. With the exception that I'm not able to overclock it. I'm on bios 1.70 (newest one, don't know if that matters), and I've been following this guide to overclocking. I set the "CPU ratio" to "All Core" and then the number box appears. However I can't increase it past 38. Any time I put in a higher number it resets to 38 as soon as I switch boxes. I also noticed that I'm not able to highlight "Intel Turbo Boost Technology." It's set to "enabled" but according to the guide there's supposed to be an "Additional Turbo Voltage" menu that unlocks, but I don't see it.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


Are you sure you have a 3570*k*, and not the non-k version?
Also, you can take screenshots of your BIOS by connecting a USB stick and pressing F12 while being in the relevant sections.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What are they, 2133? 1.665v is high for ivy' s IMC.
> 
> Edit: okay, i see the link. Wouldn't go higher. Try 2N...


I tried 2N and did not not help. I was also really attributing my crashes to my GPU's, but it's still not working right even with them at lower clocks.

I'm now trying multiple games and they are also having issues. I am getting a ntfs.sys x24 BSOD.

Noticed that it doesn't exactly always happen in game either. I thought that everything was fine before... I put my GPU clocks down to stock. Played BF3 for like 30 minutes. Then started with BFBC2 and it CTD without any errors or anything in the event viewer.

Then fired up Dirt 3 and played it for around 20 minutes and everything seemed fine. When I exit it, I got an error that it stopped responding. Then I left the PC alone until today in the morning. It was fine, but when I opened up chrome... it went directly into the BSOD.

Can that BSOD because by an unstable OC? I'm afraid that I won't really be able to go much higher with my vcore... I'm already in the low-mid 80s in temps as it is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Id just like to post this little bit of madness:
> Before delid @ 4.5 ]
> after delid @ 4.6
> 30c. No idea what i did... but ill take it
> edit: 30c from max to max. Obviously the current temps were roughly the same.


That 46 looks real good. As soon as few more WC parts arrive I'll put the 3770k/OC formula back together, with a now, watercooled titan and see how she does. Will post a pic or two. I hope it can do 24/7 @48. Delidded with stock cooler booted to 48 fine, superpi 16M good. .. Probably would have caught fire if i ran IBT or p95!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I tried 2N and did not not help. I was also really attributing my crashes to my GPU's, but it's still not working right even with them at lower clocks.
> 
> I'm now trying multiple games and they are also having issues. I am getting a ntfs.sys x24 BSOD.
> 
> Noticed that it doesn't exactly always happen in game either. I thought that everything was fine before... I put my GPU clocks down to stock. Played BF3 for like 30 minutes. Then started with BFBC2 and it CTD without any errors or anything in the event viewer.
> 
> Then fired up Dirt 3 and played it for around 20 minutes and everything seemed fine. When I exit it, I got an error that it stopped responding. Then I left the PC alone until today in the morning. It was fine, but when I opened up chrome... it went directly into the BSOD.
> 
> Can that BSOD because by an unstable OC? I'm afraid that I won't really be able to go much higher with my vcore... I'm already in the low-mid 80s in temps as it is.


I would first try clearing the cmos (save your oc in a bios slot first), set only those parameters you need to boot (achi, boot order etc, and the lower XMP if you have two, or run the base jedec). Se if it will bsod again. If yes, and assuming the hardware is not bad, i would do a windows repair or reinstall.

The nt file system error can be caused by the OC if it has been quietly accumulating errors. You have the whea alert always running? Right? If not, with an ivy OC i think it's a good idea.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> At this point should, when going to fixed mode, should i put Turbo back to auto? also I set Fixed to 1.45, booted into windows, crashed instantly with a 0xD1 (which says to add more QPI/VTT... what is QPI? and any gauge on how high VTT can go safely?
> 
> edit: Heres the H90 box... im screamin false advertisment! Im at 23c ambient


Scroll down to the table. Cant post pics from ipad...









http://sinhardware.com/index.php/overclockingoc-guides/116-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide/126-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You can try, but succeeding only makes things worse....


Soooo true!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I would first try clearing the cmos (save your oc in a bios slot first), set only those parameters you need to boot (achi, boot order etc, and the lower XMP if you have two, or run the base jedec). Se if it will bsod again. If yes, and assuming the hardware is not bad, i would do a windows repair or reinstall.
> 
> The nt file system error can be caused by the OC if it has been quietly accumulating errors. You have the whea alert always running? Right? If not, with an ivy OC i think it's a good idea.


I have been getting WHEA errors (creating alerts was not carried over into Win8... stupid MS) when I check in the viewer. I will get like 1 or 2 around the same time that the BSOD or app crash happens, but none otherwise. It's been running fine this whole time though. It's weird that now it's happening.

After trying stock mode on everything as you suggested... and if everything is fine. Then I'll probably have to continue to up the vcore to get stable.









Also, I was able to get some help from the folks at windows8forums and fixed the errors I was getting through sfc /scannow. I don't have any errors anymore. So I can rule out windows installation at least. They're helping me with the BSOD also, to see if it can be pin pointed to faulty hardware.

Thanks so much for all your help BTW. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I have been getting WHEA errors (creating alerts was not carried over into Win8... stupid MS) when I check in the viewer. I will get like 1 or 2 around the same time that the BSOD or app crash happens, but none otherwise. It's been running fine this whole time though. It's weird that now it's happening.
> 
> After trying stock mode on everything as you suggested... and if everything is fine. Then I'll probably have to continue to up the vcore to get stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I was able to get some help from the folks at windows8forums and fixed the errors I was getting through sfc /scannow. I don't have any errors anymore. So I can rule out windows installation at least. They're helping me with the BSOD also, to see if it can be pin pointed to faulty hardware.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help BTW. Greatly appreciated!


Yeah, the guys at 8 and 7 forums are very helpful! I agree that if all's good at stock, you may just need more vcore. The whea's were probably telling us just that! It's good that intel engineered in this bug trap, but unless you track it, it really degrades performance and basically hides a flaw in your OC.

Sounds like you're getting it sorted out.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> Hey, hoping somebody can help me out on my computer's refusal to overclock the CPU. This is my first attempt at it so I'm hoping something is wrong with what I am doing rather than something being wrong with the hardware since I don't want to have to return stuff.
> 
> I bought the ASRock z77 Pro4 and i5-3570K, everything is up and running fine. With the exception that I'm not able to overclock it. I'm on bios 1.70 (newest one, don't know if that matters), and I've been following this guide to overclocking. I set the "CPU ratio" to "All Core" and then the number box appears. However I can't increase it past 38. Any time I put in a higher number it resets to 38 as soon as I switch boxes. I also noticed that I'm not able to highlight "Intel Turbo Boost Technology." It's set to "enabled" but according to the guide there's supposed to be an "Additional Turbo Voltage" menu that unlocks, but I don't see it.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


I would check the first Tab when you enter bios. It will say what CPU you have and if its a K series just in case you accidentally got a non-k series cpu.

Take some screen shots of you bios. Format a flash drive in FAT32 reboot into bios and hit F12. Then Post those here

Also fill out system specs in your sig if you can.


----------



## tw33k

Just put a test bench together with an OC Formula and a 3770K. Very happy so far (still need to push it higher then de-lid)



CPU-Z


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Just put a test bench together with an OC Formula and a 3770K. Very happy so far (still need to push it higher then de-lid
> 
> CPU-Z


Nice kit! I'm doing the same with "parkbench". If you plan to delid, definitely use the hammer and vise method!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade/670#post_19729245


----------



## tw33k

I'd be too scared to try it that way besides, I've done 3 chips now with a razor so I've got it down


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would check the first Tab when you enter bios. It will say what CPU you have and if its a K series just in case you accidentally got a non-k series cpu.
> 
> Take some screen shots of you bios. Format a flash drive in FAT32 reboot into bios and hit F12. Then Post those here
> 
> Also fill out system specs in your sig if you can.


a non-k would still allow him to get to 42x


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'd be too scared to try it that way besides, I've done 3 chips now with a razor so I've got it down


Yeah, i've done it both ways and luckily haven't trashed a chip (yet)







. If you already have a vise, the hammer method is just sooo easy. 20-30 seconds and done. Not one failure in the thread yet... But best to stay with what you are confident in.

So, why didn't you wait for haswell?


----------



## tw33k

If I had a vise I'd give it a go. It's a great idea. I didn't wait because I have wanted a test bench for so long I couldn't wait any longer. When haswell is released I'll upgrade


----------



## Qlix

You people and your test benches. My computer being in my living room, recliner as a desk chair, and 46" tv as a monitor + a 20month old Tasmanian devil better k own as my son, won't allow a test bench ATM lol


----------



## tw33k

I got sick of pulling my PCs apart to test different hardware, cooling etc. This makes life so much easier


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Just put a test bench together with an OC Formula and a 3770K. Very happy so far (still need to push it higher then de-lid)
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z


We are running the EXACT SAME Vcore for 4.6, only I am running a 3570k. Nice chip you got there! Mine will pass super pi 32 running 5.2 @1.488 on air, I bet yours will do that or better (more likely better) when you pop the lid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> You people and your test benches. My computer being in my living room, recliner as a desk chair, and 46" tv as a monitor + a 20month old Tasmanian devil better k own as my son, won't allow a test bench ATM lol


HAHA! Mine is 25 months...no way I could have an open test bench in my living room.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> You people and your test benches. My computer being in my living room, recliner as a desk chair, and 46" tv as a monitor + a 20month old Tasmanian devil better k own as my son, won't allow a test bench ATM lol


Are you kidding? A two year old would have a blast with a test bench... When you're not looking. Oh the horror!


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> We are running the EXACT SAME Vcore for 4.6, only I am running a 3570k. Nice chip you got there! Mine will pass super pi 32 running 5.2 @1.488 on air, I bet yours will do that or better (more likely better) when you pop the lid.
> HAHA! Mine is 25 months...no way I could have an open test bench in my living room.


I hope I can get some high clocks. The chip in my main rig does [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] but then needs 1.31v for 4.9 and 1.42v for 5GHz. I haven't tried taking it higher but I will on the test bench


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> We are running the EXACT SAME Vcore for 4.6, only I am running a 3570k. Nice chip you got there! Mine will pass super pi 32 running 5.2 @1.488 on air, I bet yours will do that or better (more likely better) when you pop the lid.
> HAHA! Mine is 25 months...no way I could have an open test bench in my living room.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I can get some high clocks. The chip in my main rig does [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] but then needs 1.31v for 4.9 and 1.42v for 5GHz. I haven't tried taking it higher but I will on the test bench
Click to expand...

Those are both good chips, but it sounds like your newer one is slightly better, but just a hair. Keep us posted...what type of cooling are you going to be using on the test bench? Temps are my biggest problem (cheap cooler/low case flow). If your scales the same way mine does, I will be very interested in your results and cooling.

Edit to add: that 4.9-5.0 jump is where my voltage gaps starts to really grow.


----------



## tw33k

Yeah...I'll definitely post results here. I have to work in a few hours so won't get to it til the weekend. The test bench has a H100i on it (specs are in my sig). So far it's stock but once I de-lid it I'll be testing both Liquid Pro and Ultra again as a follow up to some early tests I did a while ago here


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Are you kidding? A two year old would have a blast with a test bench... When you're not looking. Oh the horror!


I look forward to the day I come home and find that he's poured his sippy cup into the exhaust grates at the top of my HAF. Yeah... Can't wait


----------



## chronicfx

My son has broken my front usb ports by trying to plug things into them. He is 2 and a half


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> My son has broken my front usb ports by trying to plug things into them. He is 2 and a half


A young experimentalist in the making!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> a non-k would still allow him to get to 42x


Only on 1 or 2 cores. When running p95 it will have a max multi of 40 when all cores are stressed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I hope I can get some high clocks. The chip in my main rig does [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] but then needs 1.31v for 4.9 and 1.42v for 5GHz. I haven't tried taking it higher but I will on the test bench


Millivolts Per 100MHz from 4.6:
+30
+60
+40
*+90*

Yup, 50 is the inflection. Do your avg stress temps track much differently across those values?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Only on 1 or 2 cores. When running p95 it will have a max multi of 40 when all cores are stressed


Well that explains a lot. My 3570 would down clock to 40 during prime and it pissed me off. However... A non-k would still allow him to SET 42 in the bios, then just downclock under load


----------



## Gerbacio

i have 5 days left to return my i5 3570k that i have been running for weeks at 4.8 1.32v ...dosnt break 70 degrees under stress and just drop $80 and get a i7 !!!

part of me wants to but part of me feels like its running so good that i dont want to risk it ......and i went 400$ over budget on my pc lol

the GTX 680 really is what threw me off ! but god this thing runs perfect without issues and im happy as a pig in poo!

also JP that looks SWEET!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> My son has broken my front usb ports by trying to plug things into them. He is 2 and a half


i have a almost 3 year old and a 17 month old .....RIP 7970 , apparently my PC didnt like coffee as much as i did










i didnt even got mad....my daughter came to me with a cup of coffee half full to give it to me trying to help....i did felt like a Dumb Azz for leaving it there for 5 seconds! i love my princess!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, the guys at 8 and 7 forums are very helpful! I agree that if all's good at stock, you may just need more vcore. The whea's were probably telling us just that! It's good that intel engineered in this bug trap, but unless you track it, it really degrades performance and basically hides a flaw in your OC.
> 
> Sounds like you're getting it sorted out.


Ok... so update!

So I had done 8 hours of Prime95 with the settings I had... and while I know that it is not the same as doing it 24 hours, I thought my system was pretty solid. So now... I can't even do more than a few minutes before I get stopped workers. Any thoughts on what I can try changing other than just going up on the vcore? I am doing Prime95 right now at stock to see if there's anything actually wrong with the chip....

On a side note... Stock temperatures... CRAZY!!! I am getting around 41C after doing 14 minutes of Prime95. What a huge difference from being overclocked.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Millivolts Per 100MHz from 4.6:
> +30
> +60
> +40
> *+90*
> 
> Yup, 50 is the inflection. Do your avg stress temps track much differently across those values?


These are the results I have but I'll be running them all again with the OC Formula and new chip.


----------



## Qlix

So corsair offered me an h110 replacement for my h90.... AND IT WON'T FIT


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> So corsair offered me an h110 replacement for my h90.... AND IT WON'T FIT


take it, sell it, buy a nzxt h60


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> These are the results I have but I'll be running them all again with the OC Formula and new chip.


cool - as soon as I get my 3770k (delid) and OCF together, we can compare notes. I'm waiting on the controller board from koolance, a flow meter and 2 QDCs. with the stock cooler (...I know) it was at 45 with 1.18x. we'll see what it can do, but i'm not into that suicide sht.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> take it, sell it, buy a nzxt h60


for $150-200 you can build a 360 rad custom loop.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> i have 5 days left to return my i5 3570k that i have been running for weeks at 4.8 1.32v ...dosnt break 70 degrees under stress and just drop $80 and get a i7 !!!
> part of me wants to but part of me feels like its running so good that i dont want to risk it ......and i went 400$ over budget on my pc lol
> the GTX 680 really is what threw me off ! but god this thing runs perfect without issues and im happy as a pig in poo!
> also JP that looks SWEET!


Unless you really want HT, why bother? You will not notice a difference at all.
Thanks... parkbench has been a slow to go project.

oh yeah - I remember when your 7970 took a coffee shower. look back and grin... That's a great dad!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unless you really want HT, why bother? You will not notice a difference at all.
> Thanks... parkbench has been a slow to go project.
> 
> oh yeah - I remember when your 7970 took a coffee shower. look back and grin... That's a great dad!


thanks Typing this @5ghz









whats a safe idle Vcore....load is showing 1.416 no whea so far

i have to use Vcore and im close to 1.00 on idle


----------



## Qlix

I don't know a damn thing about custom loops. Seems expensive to me without a justifiable performance Increase. Am i wrong in this thinking?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> I don't know a damn thing about custom loops. Seems expensive to me without a justifiable performance Increase. Am i wrong in this thinking?


the performance is 2x or more vs any AIO CLC or air cooler. not even close.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Unless you really want HT, why bother? You will not notice a difference at all.
> Thanks... parkbench has been a slow to go project.
> 
> oh yeah - I remember when your 7970 took a coffee shower. look back and grin... That's a great dad!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Typing this @5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a safe idle Vcore....load is showing 1.416 no whea so far
> 
> i have to use Vcore and im close to 1.00 on idle
Click to expand...

should be in the same ballpark as other multipliers right? I haven't had to move much at all on the bottom to stabilize, mostly just the top.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> thanks Typing this @5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats a safe idle Vcore....load is showing 1.416 no whea so far
> 
> i have to use Vcore and im close to 1.00 on idle


~1.00 at idle is fine. what I dislike about fixed vcore is that it idles slightly higher than loaded (which is what it should do unless you defeat vdroop - a bad thing to do). This 2700K did 5.2 with fixed load vcore at 1.51, idles at 1.52-1.53 LLC=2, temps never above 75C (Aquacomputer 100% copper water block, 2x360 rads). sick - no more of that for me... just felt like I was abusing it.


----------



## Gerbacio

Top ain't doing much to get me out of whea ville .... What's your top and bottom at 5


----------



## Qlix

An why not an H220 when they come back in stock as compared to full custom? It's basically flag ship swiftech parts on a prebuilt sealed system with expansion options... Right?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ~1.00 at idle is fine. what I dislike about fixed vcore is that it idles slightly higher than loaded (which is what it should do unless you defeat vdroop - a bad thing to do). This 2700K did 5.2 with fixed load vcore at 1.51, idles at 1.52-1.53 LLC=2, temps never above 75C (Aquacomputer 100% copper water block, 2x360 rads). sick - no more of that for me... just felt like I was abusing it.


Is that as insane as it sounds lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Top ain't doing much to get me out of whea ville .... What's your top and bottom at 5


I think Tw33k's data is more relevant for your ivy. My sandy values are not helpful.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Is that as insane as it sounds lol


yea - a few hours of stupidity.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> An why not an H220 when they come back in stock as compared to full custom? It's basically flag ship swiftech parts on a prebuilt sealed system with expansion options... Right?


the 220 is a *very* good AIO-CLC. It's big! a custom will take up much more space (really only the rad and res). the pumps are small. the main advantage is flexibility. but sure, the 220 is a great product from what I have read.

here's a few pics:

360 rad on parkbench: 

720 for work rig: (external Aquacomputer): 

Aircooled bench... soon swimming:


----------



## arkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Voltage set to offset?


Doesn't matter either way, it still won't let me set it higher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Are you sure you have a 3570*k*, and not the non-k version?
> Also, you can take screenshots of your BIOS by connecting a USB stick and pressing F12 while being in the relevant sections.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would check the first Tab when you enter bios. It will say what CPU you have and if its a K series just in case you accidentally got a non-k series cpu.
> 
> Take some screen shots of you bios. Format a flash drive in FAT32 reboot into bios and hit F12. Then Post those here
> 
> Also fill out system specs in your sig if you can.


Filled out the system specs, and included some pics of the bios. It's definitely a K series.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Only on 1 or 2 cores. When running p95 it will have a max multi of 40 when all cores are stressed


Yea the max pull is 36 on p95 since the bios only goes to 38. Can't get it any higher than that. I even tried the automatic OC bios tools and they change the BIOS settings to higher numbers, but in Windows and p95 I still get the same readings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> Doesn't matter either way, it still won't let me set it higher.
> 
> Filled out the system specs, and included some pics of the bios. It's definitely a K series.
> Yea the max pull is 36 on p95 since the bios only goes to 38. Can't get it any higher than that.


uh - that's a K chip. did you clr cmos repost and try to enter 44 or higher?


----------



## blaze2210

I can't seem to find the proper place to post my question, but this spot seems close. I've been trying to figure out why I can't seem to go higher than 3.26Ghz on my E8500 E0, regardless of the FSB/multiplier combo. I am currently using the rig in my signature. Please don't suggest purchasing new components, as that is not an option at the moment. Right now, I want to get this rig running faster. I can mess with all kinds of options in my BIOS, just not vcore (unless it's being called something completely different in BIOS). Can anyone help me out on this?


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I can't seem to find the proper place to post my question, but this spot seems close. I've been trying to figure out why I can't seem to go higher than 3.26Ghz on my E8500 E0, regardless of the FSB/multiplier combo. I am currently using the rig in my signature. Please don't suggest purchasing new components, as that is not an option at the moment. Right now, I want to get this rig running faster. I can mess with all kinds of options in my BIOS, just not vcore (unless it's being called something completely different in BIOS). Can anyone help me out on this?


Oh geez even that 8500 is 4.5 ghz capable... On air! I haven't seen the c2d guide here, but I know the there's a great guide on ocforums.com if no one here can help


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I can't seem to find the proper place to post my question, but this spot seems close. I've been trying to figure out why I can't seem to go higher than 3.26Ghz on my E8500 E0, regardless of the FSB/multiplier combo. I am currently using the rig in my signature. Please don't suggest purchasing new components, as that is not an option at the moment. Right now, I want to get this rig running faster. I can mess with all kinds of options in my BIOS, just not vcore (unless it's being called something completely different in BIOS). Can anyone help me out on this?


I remember Lucky has pushed a C2D pretty high. He might have a way to go at it.


----------



## Derko1

So I am SOOOOO close to being stable... but it seems like something keeps getting in the way. I keep getting stopped workers. Should I just keep raising the vcore?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Top ain't doing much to get me out of whea ville .... What's your top and bottom at 5




True DMM:
1.414 Load
0 .840 idle

Cant keep temps under control, otherwise 45 minutes stable, no WHEA.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> True DMM:
> 1.414 Load
> 0 .840 idle
> 
> Cant keep temps under control, otherwise 45 minutes stable, no WHEA.


I hate you all for your chips allergic to vcore. Mine just says "nawp gimme moar powa!"


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I am SOOOOO close to being stable... but it seems like something keeps getting in the way. I keep getting stopped workers. Should I just keep raising the vcore?


Have you tried lowering PLL voltage to 1.750?


----------



## arkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uh - that's a K chip. did you clr cmos repost and try to enter 44 or higher?


Yea I cleared it, and power cycled and have the newest BIOS, nothing helps. What's even weirder is when I use the automatic OC BIOS settings the BIOS does raise the numbers, but when I go into windows and p95 is shows default clocks.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> Yea I cleared it, and power cycled and have the newest BIOS, nothing helps. What's even weirder is when I use the automatic OC BIOS settings the BIOS does raise the numbers, but when I go into windows and p95 is shows default clocks.


Do you have the oc software installed?


----------



## inedenimadam

I was asked in PM to share my BIOS setting for 5.0Ghz. I figured that I would share them here posterity. With the disclaimer that microchips are like potato chips, they share some basic similarities, but the specifics of each "chip" vary, sometimes greatly. What works for mine, might not work for yours.


Spoiler: 5.0 BIOS













Spoiler: 4.8 BIOS













Spoiler: 4.6 BIOS


----------



## arkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Do you have the oc software installed?


I tried the ASRock extreme tuning utility and it's slider only goes as far as the 38 multiplier. So frustrating.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Do you have the oc software installed?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the ASRock extreme tuning utility and it's slider only goes as far as the 38 multiplier. So frustrating.
Click to expand...

Make sure you set all the Power Limits in the BIOS (they are right under the multiplier setting) to max.

Type in 10,000 and it will set it to the max allowed.

If they are set too low it will prevent the CPU from overclocking.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Do you have the oc software installed?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the ASRock extreme tuning utility and it's slider only goes as far as the 38 multiplier. So frustrating.
Click to expand...

Fill out rigbuilder in the top of the page with your PC specs, so we don't have to wait for a response about your build. It is in the top right hand corner of the page, then "show my stuff".

Curios what board and bios you are on. Might be worth downgrading one iteration and then back up.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Oh geez even that 8500 is 4.5 ghz capable... On air! I haven't seen the c2d guide here, but I know the there's a great guide on ocforums.com if no one here can help


That's what's so aggravating, I keep reading about all of the awesome speeds that this CPU can reach, but mine seems to be stuck at 3.26Ghz - which is the highest I've been able to get it (3.16 Ghz stock). Any higher than that, and the screen stays blank (nothing at all on my screen & monitor still in standby). I can set a multiplier as low as 6 and as high as 9.5, but none of them can get over 3.26Ghz....Does anyone know of a way to get past this? I really want to see what this CPU can do....


----------



## arkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Make sure you set all the Power Limits in the BIOS (they are right under the multiplier setting) to max.
> 
> Type in 10,000 and it will set it to the max allowed.
> 
> If they are set too low it will prevent the CPU from overclocking.


It won't let me enter 10,000 for Long/Short Duration Power Limit, it says "Invalid Input, auto adjusted!" at sets it at 500, which seems to be the max.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Fill out rigbuilder in the top of the page with your PC specs, so we don't have to wait for a response about your build. It is in the top right hand corner of the page, then "show my stuff".
> 
> Curios what board and bios you are on. Might be worth downgrading one iteration and then back up.


I was on 1.7 BIOS, just downgraded to 1.6 and still same issues. Guess I can keep trying to downgrade but I'm not thinking it'll do much.


----------



## sp00n82

500 for max is fine.
Did you try using the "per core" setting instead of "all cores"? Interestingly my Pro3 won't let me go *below* 38 if I use that.


----------



## arkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> 500 for max is fine.
> Did you try using the "per core" setting instead of "all cores"? Interestingly my Pro3 won't let me go *below* 38 if I use that.


I don't see a "per core" setting available. In the CPU ratio the only thing there is "Auto" or "All Core."


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> 500 for max is fine.
> Did you try using the "per core" setting instead of "all cores"? Interestingly my Pro3 won't let me go *below* 38 if I use that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a "per core" setting available. In the CPU ratio the only thing there is "Auto" or "All Core."
Click to expand...

Can we see your WHOLE BIOS? scroll down a little bit further on the OC TWEAKER page, and also post the ADVANCED CPU CONFIGURATION settings?

Format a thumb drive FAT32 and boot to bios and hit F12 to take a screen shoot , cell phone pictures work well too


----------



## sp00n82

Interesting. It seems that the Pro4 is actually worse than the Pro3.

// Edit
I've just read a report where an Extreme4 showed the same symptoms, not being able to go above multi 38 and the "per core" option simply vanished from the list.
The only solution for that guy was a replacement CMOS from Asrock directly, but the issue returned twice even with the new chips. Some sort of BIOS corruption it seems. If you can't resolve it by clearing the CMOS, removing the battery over night and reloading the BIOS default setting, your best shot is probably to contact Asrock directly.

This is the thread of that unlucky guy:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/50898-limit-problem-multiplier-stuck-asrock-z77-extreme-4-i5-3570k.html


----------



## gullo92

thanks a lot inedenimadam


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I am SOOOOO close to being stable... but it seems like something keeps getting in the way. I keep getting stopped workers. Should I just keep raising the vcore?


what are your current settings?


----------



## gullo92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I was asked in PM to share my BIOS setting for 5.0Ghz. I figured that I would share them here posterity. With the disclaimer that microchips are like potato chips, they share some basic similarities, but the specifics of each "chip" vary, sometimes greatly. What works for mine, might not work for yours.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 5.0 BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4.6 BIOS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> True DMM:
> 1.414 Load
> 0 .840 idle
> 
> Cant keep temps under control, otherwise 45 minutes stable, no WHEA.


do you have a setting with 4.7 or 4.8?


----------



## arkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Can we see your WHOLE BIOS? scroll down a little bit further on the OC TWEAKER page, and also post the ADVANCED CPU CONFIGURATION settings?
> 
> Format a thumb drive FAT32 and boot to bios and hit F12 to take a screen shoot , cell phone pictures work well too


Here you are.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Interesting. It seems that the Pro4 is actually worse than the Pro3.
> 
> // Edit
> I've just read a report where an Extreme4 showed the same symptoms, not being able to go above multi 38 and the "per core" option simply vanished from the list.
> The only solution for that guy was a replacement CMOS from Asrock directly, but the issue returned twice even with the new chips. Some sort of BIOS corruption it seems. If you can't resolve it by clearing the CMOS, removing the battery over night and reloading the BIOS default setting, your best shot is probably to contact Asrock directly.
> 
> This is the thread of that unlucky guy:
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/50898-limit-problem-multiplier-stuck-asrock-z77-extreme-4-i5-3570k.html


Yea I emailed them about it, haven't heard back yet. Also going to try the tweak forums since it's supposedly "official" tech support. Sounds like an RMA is in the future.... ugh...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> Yea I cleared it, and power cycled and have the newest BIOS, nothing helps. What's even weirder is when I use the automatic OC BIOS settings the BIOS does raise the numbers, but when I go into windows and p95 is shows default clocks.


wth...? Try this: in windows, make sure your power settings are on performance or go in and set min/max processor to 5/100. then post, load default settings (you save these after clr cmos - right?). exit savinbg and boot to windows. let it settle. open cpuz and realtemp, or download open hardware monitor, and post a screenshot with it at idle, and then start p95 and post a screenshot with Z and temp (or OHM) showing while under load.

if you see 16x at idle and 38 (or whatever) under load - good. repost to bios, all cores, multi to 40, spreadspectrum off, turn off all sleep states except C1E. No other changes. post to bios - what does the multiplier/clock speed say on the first page of the bios?

oops - I see you are going elsewhere. good luck!


----------



## arkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wth...? Try this: in windows, make sure your power settings are on performance or go in and set min/max processor to 5/100. then post, load default settings (you save these after clr cmos - right?). exit savinbg and boot to windows. let it settle. open cpuz and realtemp, or download open hardware monitor, and post a screenshot with it at idle, and then start p95 and post a screenshot with Z and temp (or OHM) showing while under load.
> 
> if you see 16x at idle and 38 (or whatever) under load - good. repost to bios, all cores, multi to 40, spreadspectrum off, turn off all sleep states except C1E. No other changes. post to bios - what does the multiplier/clock speed say on the first page of the bios?
> 
> oops - I see you are going elsewhere. good luck!


No I'll still be checking in this thread lol. I'm just posting in multiple places hoping for a solution. The issue is that I can't manually set the multiplier above 38. It only goes higher in the BIOS if I use the automated OC settings, but even when I do that the BIOS seems to be lying since there's no OC when I go into Windows and use p95.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wth...? Try this: in windows, make sure your power settings are on performance or go in and set min/max processor to 5/100. then post, load default settings (you save these after clr cmos - right?). exit savinbg and boot to windows. let it settle. open cpuz and realtemp, or download open hardware monitor, and post a screenshot with it at idle, and then start p95 and post a screenshot with Z and temp (or OHM) showing while under load.
> 
> if you see 16x at idle and 38 (or whatever) under load - good. repost to bios, all cores, multi to 40, spreadspectrum off, turn off all sleep states except C1E. No other changes. post to bios - what does the multiplier/clock speed say on the first page of the bios?
> 
> oops - I see you are going elsewhere. good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I'll still be checking in this thread lol. I'm just posting in multiple places hoping for a solution. The issue is that I can't manually set the multiplier above 38. It only goes higher in the BIOS if I use the automated OC settings, but even when I do that the BIOS seems to be lying since there's no OC when I go into Windows and use p95.
Click to expand...

I am not trying to be insulting, so please don't take it that way, but sometimes its best to eliminate the simple things, of which I am particularly guilty of according to my wife.

Just verify that you:

click the light blue box--->type two digits-->hit enter

can you try changing your BCLK to like 101.5 or something safe but over 100?


----------



## Qlix

man i think im gonna start trying to do this with 1 stick of ram and eliminate as much outside interference as possible... seeing inedenimadam's settings. Im NOWHERE near that **** even at 4.6. something is throwing errors. I dont suspect its the chip.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> No I'll still be checking in this thread lol. I'm just posting in multiple places hoping for a solution. The issue is that I can't manually set the multiplier above 38. It only goes higher in the BIOS if I use the automated OC settings, but even when I do that the BIOS seems to be lying since there's no OC when I go into Windows and use p95.


I too had an occasion where my setting wasn't actually applied, although it displayed correctly in the bios. It was kinda stuck on one multiplier, but I was able to solve this with a reset to default. It didn't show any of the other symptoms though, and luckily hasn't occurred since.
There is one thing that is still happening, when I set the multi to exactly 38, it doesn't really register and will run at the default clock. Higher or lower works fine again. It seems that 38 is simply assumed to be the turbo multiplier then.


----------



## arkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am not trying to be insulting, so please don't take it that way, but sometimes its best to eliminate the simple things, of which I am particularly guilty of according to my wife.
> 
> Just verify that you:
> 
> click the light blue box--->type two digits-->hit enter
> 
> can you try changing your BCLK to like 101.5 or something safe but over 100?


Yup. When I hit enter it switches to 38 automatically. I was able to change the BCLK to 101.5 but I didn't see an actual increase when running prime95. Still ran at the default 3600.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> man i think im gonna start trying to do this with 1 stick of ram and eliminate as much outside interference as possible... seeing inedenimadam's settings. Im NOWHERE near that **** even at 4.6. something is throwing errors. I dont suspect its the chip.


I lucked out, its not golden like the ones they are coming up with in China, but I ain't whining.

Definitely, if something is not right pull EVERYTHING that is not absolutely necessary and start over. If you have a spare HDD you can run, wipe it and do a fresh install with just the barebones. Run iGPU and 1 stick RAM with stock timing, with just the one fresh windows HDD.

I had a bad RAM stick and was running 4.5Ghz @ 40mV over what I should have been, because I kept getting BSOD's and thinking I needed more VCORE.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am not trying to be insulting, so please don't take it that way, but sometimes its best to eliminate the simple things, of which I am particularly guilty of according to my wife.
> 
> Just verify that you:
> 
> click the light blue box--->type two digits-->hit enter
> 
> can you try changing your BCLK to like 101.5 or something safe but over 100?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. When I hit enter it switches to 38 automatically. I was able to change the BCLK to 101.5 but I didn't see an actual increase when running prime95. Still ran at the default 3600.
Click to expand...

Dang, I really don't know what to tell you, I wish I could help, but you might have to find someone smarter than I to get this one sorted out. Sounds like a BIOS bug that requires RMA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> I too had an occasion where my setting wasn't actually applied, although it displayed correctly in the bios. It was kinda stuck on one multiplier, but I was able to solve this with a reset to default. It didn't show any of the other symptoms though, and luckily hasn't occurred since.
> There is one thing that is still happening, when I set the multi to exactly 38, it doesn't really register and will run at the default clock. Higher or lower works fine again. It seems that 38 is simply assumed to be the turbo multiplier then.


I agree that the first thing to do (I think you already did?) is to do a complete reset... not push the button, but PULL the BIOS JUMPER. Look at the manual and proceed according to page 31. Then... make sure all stock works. repost -> change the multiplier.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I can't seem to find the proper place to post my question, but this spot seems close. I've been trying to figure out why I can't seem to go higher than 3.26Ghz on my E8500 E0, regardless of the FSB/multiplier combo. I am currently using the rig in my signature. Please don't suggest purchasing new components, as that is not an option at the moment. Right now, I want to get this rig running faster. I can mess with all kinds of options in my BIOS, just not vcore (unless it's being called something completely different in BIOS). Can anyone help me out on this?


Yea my last cpu was an E8500 E0 so i can try and help you. You can PM or post some photos of your bios so i can take a look. IIRC the G41 was not a great board for overclocking, most used a P35 or P45
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's what's so aggravating, I keep reading about all of the awesome speeds that this CPU can reach, but mine seems to be stuck at 3.26Ghz - which is the highest I've been able to get it (3.16 Ghz stock). Any higher than that, and the screen stays blank (nothing at all on my screen & monitor still in standby). I can set a multiplier as low as 6 and as high as 9.5, but none of them can get over 3.26Ghz....Does anyone know of a way to get past this? I really want to see what this CPU can do....


Even w/ an E0, 4.5 on air is quite hard for 24/7. I clocked mine up to a max of 4.3 and tried to stabilize at 4.22ghz but temp were just too high so i ran it at 4.03ghz for 24/7.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Have you tried lowering PLL voltage to 1.750?


Trying it now... but it still seems to not work. I have it at 1.75v and also raising the vcore.


----------



## kennyparker1337

ok


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea my last cpu was an E8500 E0 so i can try and help you. You can PM or post some photos of your bios so i can take a look. IIRC the G41 was not a great board for overclocking, most used a P35 or P45
> 
> Even w/ an E0, 4.5 on air is quite hard for 24/7. I clocked mine up to a max of 4.3 and tried to stabilize at 4.22ghz but temp were just too high so i ran it at 4.03ghz for 24/7.


yeah i got REALLY lucky on my E8500 E0, but i had a P5Q-SE, cheap as **** board but rock solid stable at ridiculous OCs. If i recall i ran just under 4.3 for everyday use with a ****ty V8


----------



## Mattb2e

anyone else using a xigmatek dark knight or equivalent with a 3770k? I've tried getting 4.5 stable yet temps are getting a bit high.

I'm running into 92c at load running custom blend with 1.28v

I'm not sure if its my cooler, as its quite old, or if its just the generic ivy Tim issue.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> anyone else using a xigmatek dark knight or equivalent with a 3770k? I've tried getting 4.5 stable yet temps are getting a bit high.
> 
> I'm running into 92c at load running custom blend with 1.28v
> 
> I'm not sure if its my cooler, as its quite old, or if its just the generic ivy Tim issue.


Have you delided?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> anyone else using a xigmatek dark knight or equivalent with a 3770k? I've tried getting 4.5 stable yet temps are getting a bit high.
> 
> I'm running into 92c at load running custom blend with 1.28v
> 
> I'm not sure if its my cooler, as its quite old, or if its just the generic ivy Tim issue.


I use a smaller, less potent cooler, and my temps were the same or worse with that voltage before opening her up to change TIM.


----------



## Derko1

Does anyone know why my BCLK never shows up as straight 100... it's always between 97-98. I thought that it was maybe supposed to be that way, but while looking at validated results, it seems like it's supposed to actually be 100.


----------



## geronimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Does anyone know why my BCLK never shows up as straight 100... it's always between 97-98. I thought that it was maybe supposed to be that way, but while looking at validated results, it seems like it's supposed to actually be 100.


spread spectrum option in BIOS maybe?
cheers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Does anyone know why my BCLK never shows up as straight 100... it's always between 97-98. I thought that it was maybe supposed to be that way, but while looking at validated results, it seems like it's supposed to actually be 100.


Yeah, disable spreadspectrum. It would help if you posted ios screenshots for every bios page. USB key(fat32), post with it in, hit F12 on each page... Scroll where needed. Disabling spreadspectrum is pretty much an OC101 thing... Seeing the rest of your settings will help the folks here to help you


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geronimo*
> 
> spread spectrum option in BIOS maybe?
> cheers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, disable spreadspectrum. It would help if you posted ios screenshots for every bios page. USB key(fat32), post with it in, hit F12 on each page... Scroll where needed. Disabling spreadspectrum is pretty much an OC101 thing... Seeing the rest of your settings will help the folks here to help you


It is OC 101... first thing I did when I started to OC. I don't know why, but on my Z68 board it made a difference, in this one it doesn't seem like it does. I'll post some shots later today.


----------



## bkal117

Hey guys, quick Q, newish to the OC thing. Is there a way to turn off Turbo Boost in the BIOS while still being able to OC? Whenever I shut it off it hides my Multiplier and I can't change a damn thing... Any insight is helpful, thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkal117*
> 
> Hey guys, quick Q, newish to the OC thing. Is there a way to turn off Turbo Boost in the BIOS while still being able to OC? Whenever I shut it off it hides my Multiplier and I can't change a damn thing... Any insight is helpful, thanks.


instead of offset you could use fixed voltage, which will lock your multiplier in.

edit: but unless you have a specific need, I don't see any point in not throttling down when idle. turbo is really just a gimmicky name for max load. 3.4 with turbo to 3.8 really just means 3.8 max frequency with a 3.4 step.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I use a smaller, less potent cooler, and my temps were the same or worse with that voltage before opening her up to change TIM.


so it could be either, but more than likely a Tim issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Have you delided?


nope, I would rather not. especially if its just my cooler.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I use a smaller, less potent cooler, and my temps were the same or worse with that voltage before opening her up to change TIM.
> 
> 
> 
> so it could be either, but more than likely a Tim issue.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Have you delided?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, I would rather not. especially if its just my cooler.
Click to expand...

you can change coolers and get o.k. temps and medium clocks, but if you want awesome temps at big clocks, going at it with a knife or a hammer is the quickest and cheapest way.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you can change coolers and get o.k. temps and medium clocks, but if you want awesome temps at big clocks, going at it with a knife or a hammer is the quickest and cheapest way.


Amg NO knife!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1378998/i-killed-my-3770k


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea my last cpu was an E8500 E0 so i can try and help you. You can PM or post some photos of your bios so i can take a look. IIRC the G41 was not a great board for overclocking, most used a P35 or P45
> 
> Even w/ an E0, 4.5 on air is quite hard for 24/7. I clocked mine up to a max of 4.3 and tried to stabilize at 4.22ghz but temp were just too high so i ran it at 4.03ghz for 24/7.


For sure, here are some pics of the main BIOS screens. Let me know if you need to see any other menus, I really appreciate any help I can get on this.

NOTE: My RAM is actually 2x4gb sticks (actually came in the same brand-new pack), one is not actually 8gb.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Amg NO knife!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1378998/i-killed-my-3770k


i saw the pictures and slowly backed out...

you DIDNT had the tools that cost less than $5 and decided to wing it with a knife and a screwdriver on your 300+ processor???

COME ON! that guy should have seen it coming

i have delided two with razor blades .....if i ever have to do another one i will use the hammer method!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> It is OC 101... first thing I did when I started to OC. I don't know why, but on my Z68 board it made a difference, in this one it doesn't seem like it does. I'll post some shots later today.


Sorry if i sounded "pedantic". I know you know what you are doing!


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> so it could be either, but more than likely a Tim issue.
> nope, I would rather not. especially if its just my cooler.


its not your cooler.....Intel used poo between the lid and the die

i delided applied some Pro and temps dropped close to 30 degrees ....i sit under 70 full load at 4.8

no cooler will get you drastic results since its not a cooling problem ! in reality is a design problem!

so you have two options

Delid and OC like a boss

or deal with a low OC high temps !


----------



## slick40hk

What is delid?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> What is delid?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade/0_30

You remove the IHS (metal top of the CPU) and then replace the crap paste it comes with and put it back on.
It can drop your temps by up to 20C, sometimes more.

Only Ivy bridge requires this, since Sandy's IHS is soldered to the green PCB.

Intel went the cheapo way for Ivy and used crap paste instead of soldering it, and it hurt the temps a lot.

This is why I have no interest in Ivy.


----------



## slick40hk

I have small balz, not even gonna try


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> I have small balz, not even gonna try


Right on.

Even with the irrefutable massive gains, I would not do it either unless I had a good job with $300 disposable income.

Which is why I didn't and never will upgrade to Ivy.

I just hope Haswell is soldered.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> I have small balz, not even gonna try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right on.
> 
> Even with the irrefutable massive gains, I would not do it either unless I had a good job with $300 disposable income.
> 
> Which is why I didn't and never will upgrade to Ivy.
> 
> I just hope Haswell is soldered.
Click to expand...

better hope so, cause broadwell wont even get a socket!

edit to add: haven't heard of anyone killing VIA the hammer method yet.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Right on.
> 
> Even with the irrefutable massive gains, I would not do it either unless I had a good job with $300 disposable income.
> 
> Which is why I didn't and never will upgrade to Ivy.
> 
> I just hope Haswell is soldered.


Send it to me! I'll do it for you.


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Right on.
> 
> Even with the irrefutable massive gains, I would not do it either unless I had a good job with $300 disposable income.
> 
> Which is why I didn't and never will upgrade to Ivy.
> 
> I just hope Haswell is soldered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send it to me! I'll do it for you.
Click to expand...

Cost?

Performance gain?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Right on.
> 
> Even with the irrefutable massive gains, I would not do it either unless I had a good job with $300 disposable income.
> 
> Which is why I didn't and never will upgrade to Ivy.
> 
> I just hope Haswell is soldered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send it to me! I'll do it for you.
Click to expand...

I don't own an Ivy and never will, but just curious would you be willing to held liable for any damages?

Because if not, no way I'm sending a $300 chip to someone without "insurance".


----------



## blaze2210

Would this delid process benefit my E8500 at all? Or is it just for the Ivy's?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Would this delid process benefit my E8500 at all? Or is it just for the Ivy's?


AFAIK only the Ivy chips can benefit from deliding.

Almost all other chips, like Sandy, have the IHS soldered right to the PCB.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Would this delid process benefit my E8500 at all? Or is it just for the Ivy's?
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK only the Ivy chips can benefit from deliding.
> 
> Almost all other chips, like Sandy, have the IHS soldered right to the PCB.
Click to expand...

I had a Pentium 4 dinosaur that I practiced on, but the list of non soldered is very short indeed.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Cost?
> 
> Performance gain?


WELL! I have dropped 30C in my temperatures. Which means that my ceiling for OC'ng is actually higher. Cost... I don't know. As it is it would probably be $30-$40 for shipping, plus I'd have to test the chip prior to delidding it... make sure it works... delid it... then make sure it still works... not a lot of work... but there's a good amount of time and effort that has to be put into it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I don't own an Ivy and never will, but just curious would you be willing to held liable for any damages?
> 
> Because if not, no way I'm sending a $300 chip to someone without "insurance".


I guess I'd buy you a new one if I kill it. Obviously I'd be held responsible right?

Edit: Quick question... I am getting an 0x50 and it says in the guide to lower the ... "uncore"... what is that?


----------



## slick40hk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> Cost?
> 
> Performance gain?
> 
> 
> 
> WELL! I have dropped 30C in my temperatures. Which means that my ceiling for OC'ng is actually higher. Cost... I don't know. As it is it would probably be $30-$40 for shipping, plus I'd have to test the chip prior to delidding it... make sure it works... delid it... then make sure it still works... not a lot of work... but there's a good amount of time and effort that has to be put into it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I don't own an Ivy and never will, but just curious would you be willing to held liable for any damages?
> 
> Because if not, no way I'm sending a $300 chip to someone without "insurance".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'd buy you a new one if I kill it. Obviously I'd be held responsible right?
> 
> Edit: Quick question... I am getting an 0x50 and it says in the guide to lower the ... "uncore"... what is that?
Click to expand...

I am interested, so post a final price and I will get a new Ivy chip asap. Thanks to Kenny I am at 4.5 with Sandy, but would like 3.0 pcie performance from my board and get 5+Ghz to start setting up a 3 monitor gaming rig by Xmas.


----------



## arkage

Hey guys! Here's an update on my Pro4. As I said earlier the Pro4 was refusing to overclock my 3570K, it wouldn't go past the 38 multiplier no matter what. I think the problem is that I upgraded the BIOS to 1.7 (newest). I'm pretty sure it's what screwed up the multiplier settings and actually REMOVED features in the BIOS (the "Additional Turbo Boost" completely missing). SO I bought a new board which was set at bios 1.4. Only upgraded to v1.5 so my 7950 would work, and all the CPU overclocking functions still work (praise the Jeebus). Should I just leave the BIOS at v1.5 for the rest of this MB's life? Everything seems to work, and I'm afraid to upgrade it to the 1.6 and 1.7 BIOS. It's especially suspicious that the 1.6 BIOS says it "Upgrades CPU code." Seems like the type of thing that would screw up the overclock settings to me.

What do you guys think?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> Hey guys! Here's an update on my Pro4. As I said earlier the Pro4 was refusing to overclock my 3570K, it wouldn't go past the 38 multiplier no matter what. I think the problem is that I upgraded the BIOS to 1.7 (newest). I'm pretty sure it's what screwed up the multiplier settings and actually REMOVED features in the BIOS (the "Additional Turbo Boost" completely missing). SO I bought a new board which was set at bios 1.4. Only upgraded to v1.5 so my 7950 would work, and all the CPU overclocking functions still work (praise the Jeebus). Should I just leave the BIOS at v1.5 for the rest of this MB's life? Everything seems to work, and I'm afraid to upgrade it to the 1.6 and 1.7 BIOS. It's especially suspicious that the 1.6 BIOS says it "Upgrades CPU code." Seems like the type of thing that would screw up the overclock settings to me.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Generally speaking...if it aint broke, don't fix it. Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## arkage

I'm also thinking of clearing out the old thermal paste on the 3570K since all you guys are talking about it. Is it OK to use Artic Silver 5 on the CPU die?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> I'm also thinking of clearing out the old thermal paste on the 3570K since all you guys are talking about it. Is it OK to use Artic Silver 5 on the CPU die?


I would abandon that old stuff as it conducts with metal.

Pick up some Arctic MX-4 for $10 on newegg.

Deliding is something you don't want to be doing very often. Once preferably, so get it right the first time.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> I'm also thinking of clearing out the old thermal paste on the 3570K since all you guys are talking about it. Is it OK to use Artic Silver 5 on the CPU die?


Don't even bother deliding with as5.... I did that and it dropped 3-5 degrees tops

Took JP advice got coolaboratory pro and it dropped close to 30 degrees

Edit to say don't use coolaboratory on the heat sink/lid cause I believe it conducts electricity.... Once again Jedi master JP told me to get Pk1 as thermal paste for the heatsink and boom! Never looked back... No cure time


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Don't even bother deliding with as5.... I did that and it dropped 3-5 degrees tops
> 
> Took JP advice got coolaboratory pro and it dropped close to 30 degrees
> 
> Edit to say *don't use coolaboratory on the heat sink/lid* cause I believe it conducts electricity.... Once again Jedi master JP told me to get Pk1 as thermal paste for the heatsink and boom! Never looked back... No cure time


Using liquid metal TIM between the IHS and heatsink is perfectly safe and will give the best temps


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Using liquid metal TIM between the IHS and heatsink is perfectly safe and will give the best temps


You shouldn't make a blanket statement. Using it with an aluminum heat sink isn't safe. Besides people have different ideas of what safe is. The some the fact the CLP/CLU leaves a nasty stain may make it unsafe


----------



## tw33k

Just because it stains doesn't mean it's not safe. He was saying don't use it on the IHS because it conducts electricity and I was replying to that.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slick40hk*
> 
> I am interested, so post a final price and I will get a new Ivy chip asap. Thanks to Kenny I am at 4.5 with Sandy, but would like 3.0 pcie performance from my board and get 5+Ghz to start setting up a 3 monitor gaming rig by Xmas.


I don't know!









I think that the hassle of shipping it back and forth plus the testing is too much. If you're serious PM me.









BTW... this is where I'm at right now with my OC. Temps are down from 91C... to what you see here. Right now I'm testing trying to get the lowest VTT possible to lower the temps even more.


----------



## kuruptx

Can you guys help me i have my CPU i7 3770k at 4.3 just increased the multiplyer and my temps go up to 80 C on intel burn test with push pull master 212.

Is there something i need to do like less voltage or more? also my motherboard doesn't let you manually adjust voltage how can i change that and what do i need for 4.4 OC thats what I am wanting.


----------



## GoldPunch

Hi everybody. I am new user of overclock.net.

First of all, ı am sorry for my bad english. I am actually from Turkey.

_____________

I bought new i7 3770k and ı shocked! because this chip is amazing I am still excited

PLL, VTT and others are default. I only changed to Vcore. (1.120)

made in costa rica and batch no 3230B373

http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/7219/stabil8.jpg

My system:

i7 3770k
Asrock Z77 OC Formula
OCZ Vertex 4 256 GB SSD
Gskill Trident X 2133MHZ 16 GB Ram (9-10-11-30)
Powercolor HD 6950 2x CF


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldPunch*
> 
> Hi everybody. I am new user of overclock.net.
> 
> First of all, ı am sorry for my bad english. I am actually from Turkey.
> 
> _____________
> 
> I bought new i7 3770k and ı shocked! because this chip is amazing I am still excited
> 
> PLL, VTT and others are default. I only changed to Vcore. (1.120)
> 
> made in costa rica and batch no 3230B373
> 
> http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/7219/stabil8.jpg
> 
> My system:
> 
> i7 3770k
> Asrock Z77 OC Formula
> OCZ Vertex 4 256 GB SSD
> Gskill Trident X 2133MHZ 16 GB Ram (9-10-11-30)
> Powercolor HD 6950 2x CF


Very nice, however you will need more than 15 minutes of a stress test to verify you are stable in my personal opinion.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkage*
> 
> Hey guys! Here's an update on my Pro4. As I said earlier the Pro4 was refusing to overclock my 3570K, it wouldn't go past the 38 multiplier no matter what. I think the problem is that I upgraded the BIOS to 1.7 (newest). I'm pretty sure it's what screwed up the multiplier settings and actually REMOVED features in the BIOS (the "Additional Turbo Boost" completely missing). SO I bought a new board which was set at bios 1.4. Only upgraded to v1.5 so my 7950 would work, and all the CPU overclocking functions still work (praise the Jeebus). Should I just leave the BIOS at v1.5 for the rest of this MB's life? Everything seems to work, and I'm afraid to upgrade it to the 1.6 and 1.7 BIOS. It's especially suspicious that the 1.6 BIOS says it "Upgrades CPU code." Seems like the type of thing that would screw up the overclock settings to me.
> 
> What do you guys think?


The CPU code you mentioned is the CPU microcode, and you want that to updated and as recent as possible. It's sort of a software for the CPU, which increases performance and fixes minor bugs within the architecture of the chip itself. It won't magically remove any of the UEFI settings.

There's actually still the possibility that your BIOS is just borked, which could be fixed with a new CMOS chip, as described in the other thread.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> For sure, here are some pics of the main BIOS screens. Let me know if you need to see any other menus, I really appreciate any help I can get on this.
> 
> NOTE: My RAM is actually 2x4gb sticks (actually came in the same brand-new pack), one is not actually 8gb.


Wow it looks like your right about not being able to adjust vcore in bios. This might be something specific to the G41, might want to google you board and see what OC other people are getting


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> For sure, here are some pics of the main BIOS screens. Let me know if you need to see any other menus, I really appreciate any help I can get on this.
> 
> NOTE: My RAM is actually 2x4gb sticks (actually came in the same brand-new pack), one is not actually 8gb.


Can you change the vcore with OC Tuner?


----------



## Qlix

pft... 10c idle? 13c below ambient... *** yo


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Can you change the vcore with OC Tuner?


Nope, OC Tuner gives me pretty much the same options as BIOS....So it's starting to seem like without that vcore, I can't really do anything more....Kinda makes me wonder what the point of having all of those other crazy options is....

Unlike a lot of new people, I actually did a bunch of research before even thinking about posting anything....And I've read pretty much every guide that I could find on my CPU....I've read that the E8500 can actually do pretty well on stock voltage, but I don't see it....Temps don't seem to be the problem....Almost seems like I'd be better off going back to my E4500....


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Nope, OC Tuner gives me pretty much the same options as BIOS....So it's starting to seem like without that vcore, I can't really do anything more....Kinda makes me wonder what the point of having all of those other crazy options is....
> 
> Unlike a lot of new people, I actually did a bunch of research before even thinking about posting anything....And I've read pretty much every guide that I could find on my CPU....I've read that the E8500 can actually do pretty well on stock voltage, but I don't see it....Temps don't seem to be the problem....Almost seems like I'd be better off going back to my E4500....


Or just get a new board. I have 2 775 boards lying around been trying to sell on Craigslist. You could find something if you really wanted to


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Or just get a new board. I have 2 775 boards lying around been trying to sell on Craigslist. You could find something if you really wanted to


I think you missed the part in my OP where I said that buying new parts is not an option at this point. Why is that always the solution? "Oh, just go buy a $300 mobo and a $300 CPU, that'll solve your problem"....If I had the means to do that, I would've and I never would have had a need to ask for help....I'm trying to do the best that I can with what I have....Can anyone here help me with that?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Or just get a new board. I have 2 775 boards lying around been trying to sell on Craigslist. You could find something if you really wanted to


Are you anywhere near San Diego/El Cajon/Santee? If not then I might have a difficulty with getting a mobo from you....


----------



## Qlix

I didn't say get a $300 board. I'm sure you could find a board for $20 if you put some effort into it. And my point was more along the lines of "your board isn't going to let you do a damn thing. If you want to oc, you need a new board."

Wasn't trying to be an *******. And yes, I missed the "I dont want to buy hardware (new or used)" <~~ paraphrased. This thread is long as ****. Stuff gets missed.


----------



## blaze2210

Ok, let me lay it out for you:

- I DO appreciate you responding, and trying to help
- Mobo was just purchased a little over 2 weeks ago (store only has a 7-day return/exchange policy)
- I'm not made of money, nor do I have a disorder where I can pull money from the holes in my body
- If a 775 mobo could be found for $20 (without buying a potentially dead one from ebay), I'd probably have it - and it probably would be worse than the one I have as this one was about $45 brand new....
- Unfortunately, until my income situation improves, I'm stuck with what I have.
- I would LOVE to buy new stuff, but it's not an option right now.


----------



## tw33k

Why don't you RMA with ASRock directly if you can't with the store?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Why don't you RMA with ASRock directly if you can't with the store?


Can I RMA for a better board? If not, then I don't really think that fits this situation....


----------



## Gronnie

Ugh thought I was stable after passing IBT and 24 hours of Prime95 with no crashes, workers stopping, or WHEA errors.

Handbrake seems to think otherwise. Throws a bunch of WHEA errors followed by the program crashing. Upping voltage quite a bit more (another 0.020) seems to have stabilized it.

I thought IBT and Prime would be harder on the system than Handbrake, but I guess not.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Can I RMA for a better board? If not, then I don't really think that fits this situation....


Why not RMA then sell it?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Why not RMA then sell it?


I wasn't really aware that there was something wrong with the board....I'm not exactly sure where that idea came from....Better new boards (socket 775, not enough money for a new CPU also) cost more than the one I have....

And again, buying stuff is kinda difficult when I don't have the funds to put towards it.....Is there anyone that can offer any advice about my CURRENT setup, besides buying parts?


----------



## blaze2210

It seems like I picked the wrong place to try to get OC help....After reading a bunch of the posts on this site, I thought that someone might be able to give me better advice than buying new components....


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> 
> 
> pft... 10c idle? 13c below ambient... *** yo


Weren't you the one having problems with CPUID's hardware monitor showing 10 degrees more than OHM? So maybe it's just vice-versa, and the other program was right all along.








What does it say when you right click on one of the temp readings and select parameters (at least I think that's how it was called, currently on iPad)? You can set the TjMax value there, which should be at 105 for Ivy Bridge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It seems like I picked the wrong place to try to get OC help....After reading a bunch of the posts on this site, I thought that someone might be able to give me better advice than buying new components....


More like the wrong thread.

Though there really isn't much you'll be able to do if you cannot alter the Vcore. Like Ivy Bridge, each chip behaves differently, and yours doesn't seem to perform too well on stock voltage (but that doesn't necessarily mean it can't reach higher clocks).

And according to a quick 2 minute Google search, the G41M-VS3 simply doesn't allow you to set the the Vcore, so unless you want to mod your board directly by soldering some resistors, you're out of luck with that board I'm afraid.


----------



## GoldPunch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Very nice, however you will need more than 15 minutes of a stress test to verify you are stable in my personal opinion.


New: 33 minutes prime 95 test









http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2989/rekortf.jpg


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldPunch*
> 
> New: 33 minutes prime 95 test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2989/rekortf.jpg


You still should extend that to a few hours.


----------



## Alphadan

Hello all,

Im on an Asrock Extreme 4 + i5 3570k + Hyper 212 Evo and I wanted to ask why I get voltages of around 1.3 when setting the cpu offset to +0.05 and stressing the cpu with Prime... I find those votlages a bit too high, and the temperatures sky rocket too...

Would you recommend having a fixed cpu voltage of around 1.120 V and OC'ing to 4Ghz? I am currently testing it at 3.8Ghz and it seems stable, with temperatures not going over 60ºC.

Cheers!


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Weren't you the one having problems with CPUID's hardware monitor showing 10 degrees more than OHM? So maybe it's just vice-versa, and the other program was right all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it say when you right click on one of the temp readings and select parameters (at least I think that's how it was called, currently on iPad)? You can set the TjMax value there, which should be at 105 for Ivy Bridge.
> More like the wrong thread.
> 
> Though there really isn't much you'll be able to do if you cannot alter the Vcore. Like Ivy Bridge, each chip behaves differently, and yours doesn't seem to perform too well on stock voltage (but that doesn't necessarily mean it can't reach higher clocks).
> 
> And according to a quick 2 minute Google search, the G41M-VS3 simply doesn't allow you to set the the Vcore, so unless you want to mod your board directly by soldering some resistors, you're out of luck with that board I'm afraid.


It's not the program. Verified with core temp, real temp, hwmonitor pro, etc.

Also this guy is completely correct. It's not that we don't want to help get that 775 up, it's that we simply can't. You chose a board that will not allow you to do anything with the vcore. That's pretty much the most important setting in the bios. So at this point "get a different board, anyway you can" is the only option, assuming you don't want to mod your current one.

Call local shops looking for a trade, Craigslist, classifieds here. It's possible someone will help you out.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> It's not the program. Verified with core temp, real temp, hwmonitor pro, etc.


Well, I _did_ hear reports that the temp sensors are somewhat off at lower temps, though I'm not affected by this; you might me. But I'd still be interested to see if TjMax is set to 105°C for you.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadan*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Im on an Asrock Extreme 4 + i5 3570k + Hyper 212 Evo and I wanted to ask why I get voltages of around 1.3 when setting the cpu offset to +0.05 and stressing the cpu with Prime... I find those votlages a bit too high, and the temperatures sky rocket too...
> 
> Would you recommend having a fixed cpu voltage of around 1.120 V and OC'ing to 4Ghz? I am currently testing it at 3.8Ghz and it seems stable, with temperatures not going over 60ºC.
> 
> Cheers!


Every chip is different. What voltage intel sets for your chip is the "VID", you have a high VID. "offset voltage" is the amount that the voltage curve is moved up and down for every multiplier. With the voltage you are receiving, you could probably stabilize 44 or 45 without adding much or possibly any extra voltage. 1.3 is not too high, its moderate, many many people run that same voltage and more daily without noticeable degradation. As for the temperatures, you are 55C away from TJMAX...your fine, nothing to be afraid of.

If you do not have a good reason to use fixed voltage...don't. It shortens the life of a chip compared to one that is allowed to idle at lower volts (akthough at 1.120 you will be FAR from degradation), and it uses more power from the wall than offset. Look at it like this...lawnmowers have fixed voltage, and cars have offset. The car goes whatever speed you push the petal, but that lawnmower only has go and stop.

Keep it on offset and move just the multiplier up. Your temps wont go up until you voltage goes up.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Nope, OC Tuner gives me pretty much the same options as BIOS....So it's starting to seem like without that vcore, I can't really do anything more....Kinda makes me wonder what the point of having all of those other crazy options is....
> 
> Unlike a lot of new people, I actually did a bunch of research before even thinking about posting anything....And I've read pretty much every guide that I could find on my CPU....I've read that the E8500 can actually do pretty well on stock voltage, but I don't see it....Temps don't seem to be the problem....Almost seems like I'd be better off going back to my E4500....


You can't go that high on stock volts, maybe 3.4 or 3.6ghz. In order to hit 4.0ghz+ your definitely going to need to increase vcore

I just sold a Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L on craigslist for $40 so a different board is not going to be too expensive


----------



## Mattb2e

anyone use a h110i with ivy? I'm curious how much of an impact an upgrade to an AIO cooler would make compared to my current cooler.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadan*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Im on an Asrock Extreme 4 + i5 3570k + Hyper 212 Evo and I wanted to ask why I get voltages of around 1.3 when setting the cpu offset to +0.05 and stressing the cpu with Prime... I find those votlages a bit too high, and the temperatures sky rocket too...
> 
> Would you recommend having a fixed cpu voltage of around 1.120 V and OC'ing to 4Ghz? I am currently testing it at 3.8Ghz and it seems stable, with temperatures not going over 60ºC.
> 
> Cheers!


The +0.005 offset and +0.004 is more of a starting point. If your going to stick w/ a 40 multi then you will want to bring your vcore down by using negative offset

If your not then leave the settings the same and increase the multi to 44 or 45 then start testing it w/ P95


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> anyone use a h110i with ivy? I'm curious how much of an impact an upgrade to an AIO cooler would make compared to my current cooler.


There's no such thing as an h110i, there's h100i and h110, different blocks/pumps/mounts, 100 is 120mm 110 is 140mm, same performance give or take


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> There's no such thing as an h110i, there's h100i and h110, different blocks/pumps/mounts, 100 is 120mm 110 is 140mm, same performance give or take


haha, too many numbers floating around in my head, I have been looking at the H110 and the H100i, so my question was pertaining to the H100i. My apologies







.

I wish the H110 would fit, but I wont be able to install it without custom mounts. From what I have seen the H110 is slightly better in terms of noise due to the lower RPM fans.

I know the H100i will fit with room to spare, in push pull if I would like, the question is how much better will it perform for me than what I currently have.....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You can't go that high on stock volts, maybe 3.4 or 3.6ghz. In order to hit 4.0ghz+ your definitely going to need to increase vcore
> 
> I just sold a Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L on craigslist for $40 so a different board is not going to be too expensive


3.6 - 3.8 would be perfect....I'm not trying to OC for a record here....Someone mentioned soldering resistors - now we're getting into some solutions. Do you have more info on that? I'm apparently stuck with this mobo since someone threw away the packaging....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You can't go that high on stock volts, maybe 3.4 or 3.6ghz. In order to hit 4.0ghz+ your definitely going to need to increase vcore
> 
> I just sold a Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L on craigslist for $40 so a different board is not going to be too expensive


I check Craigslist about every 15 minutes to see if a better board becomes available in my area, with no results....I'm glad to hear that you were able to get rid of one, but no one anywhere near me seems to be selling one....I'm not the type of person that avoids searching myself, I'm asking for help because of the fact that I hit a wall in my researching....After reading a bunch of posts on this site, I determined that there are a bunch of members of this site that have a lot of useful knowledge - and people that seem to like to help and see what their computer components can do....


----------



## Alphadan

Quote:


> Every chip is different. What voltage intel sets for your chip is the "VID", you have a high VID. "offset voltage" is the amount that the voltage curve is moved up and down for every multiplier. With the voltage you are receiving, you could probably stabilize 44 or 45 without adding much or possibly any extra voltage. 1.3 is not too high, its moderate, many many people run that same voltage and more daily without noticeable degradation. As for the temperatures, you are 55C away from TJMAX...your fine, nothing to be afraid of.
> 
> If you do not have a good reason to use fixed voltage...don't. It shortens the life of a chip compared to one that is allowed to idle at lower volts (akthough at 1.120 you will be FAR from degradation), and it uses more power from the wall than offset. Look at it like this...lawnmowers have fixed voltage, and cars have offset. The car goes whatever speed you push the petal, but that lawnmower only has go and stop.
> 
> Keep it on offset and move just the multiplier up. Your temps wont go up until you voltage goes up.


So, in my case, would you recommend setting the offset to a negative value? I find that the main culprit of the high temperatures when setting it to 4ghz is the high voltage levels... I kind of feel that having a +0.05 offset is letting the CPU run too freely when it comes to controlling the voltage, this is why I thought a fixed voltage would be better, and it has proved to be that so far...

I am really reluctant to keep the fixed voltage, so any recommendations you make will be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> There's no such thing as an h110i, there's h100i and h110, different blocks/pumps/mounts, 100 is 120mm 110 is 140mm, same performance give or take
> 
> 
> 
> haha, too many numbers floating around in my head, I have been looking at the H110 and the H100i, so my question was pertaining to the H100i. My apologies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I wish the H110 would fit, but I wont be able to install it without custom mounts. From what I have seen the H110 is slightly better in terms of noise due to the lower RPM fans.
> 
> I know the H100i will fit with room to spare, in push pull if I would like, the question is how much better will it perform for me than what I currently have.....
Click to expand...

AFAIK I would avoid the H100 and H110 as the pump doesn't have enough strength to fully utilize the 2x 120mm rads much less 2x 140mm.

Besides an Ivy or Sandy doesn't need a dual rad as its TDP is fairly low.

A single 120 or 140 rad would be much better and cost a lot less.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181030

This coming from a poor old sap who bought the H100.
Of course it also came with a free complimentary grinding issue.

*The general rule is 120mm rad per 100w of power.
The TDP of i5-2500k is 95W and i5-3750k is 77W.*


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphadan*
> 
> So, in my case, would you recommend setting the offset to a negative value? I find that the main culprit of the high temperatures when setting it to 4ghz is the high voltage levels... I kind of feel that having a +0.05 offset is letting the CPU run too freely when it comes to controlling the voltage, this is why I thought a fixed voltage would be better, and it has proved to be that so far...
> 
> I am really reluctant to keep the fixed voltage, so any recommendations you make will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


The way offset works, is it will add your specified value (.005v at this point) to your CPU based on your multiplier, this addition will be added to the VID voltage for that specified multi. Each multiplier will increase the default voltage incrementally, and the offset voltage is used to adjust the voltage you need to be stable. LLC will also impact this voltage immensely depending on what setting you use.

If your Vcore is too high with a given offset voltage, you can use negative offset to reduce it, you can do this by monitoring your CPUz Vcore value, or another utility that reports Vcore.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> AFAIK I would avoid the H100 and H110 as the pump doesn't have enough strength to fully utilize the 2x 120mm rads much less 2x 140mm.
> 
> Besides an Ivy or Sandy doesn't need a dual rad as its TDP is fairly low.
> 
> A single 120 or 140 rad would be much better and cost a lot less.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181030
> 
> This coming from a poor old sap who bought the H100.
> Of course it also came with a free complimentary grinding issue.
> 
> *The general rule is 120mm rad per 100w of power.
> The TDP of i5-2500k is 95W and i5-3750k is 77W.*


The TDP isn't the issue, its the method in which Intel affixed the IHS to the CPU die. On Sandy, they solder the IHS to the die, which is what they have done for a seemingly long period of time. Speculatively, to reduce costs, they used a TIM to bridge the IHS and the CPU die on Ivy, which leads to unsatisfactory thermal transfer while overclocking. The more voltage you need, the hotter it gets.

While the cooler I have now was able to bring my somewhat average 2500k to 4.5ghz with relative ease, I cannot do that with my 3770k without hitting over 90C. The easiest solution would be to delid my processor, however I do not want to void the warranty, and I do not want to risk damaging the CPU. The easiest mode of improving my temps outside of delidding would be to buy a more efficient cooling solution. I have read through several reviews that the H100i has improved the flaws of the H100, and it seems as if it performs rather well. However I am aware that the pump is not as robust as a dedicated loop, or even the Swiftech H220.

Additionally, the 120mm corsair AIO coolers, or equivalents, are on par with high end air cooling. I would prefer to buy something that is somewhat better than high end air cooling, even if only by a small margin. The H100i is in the benchmarks I have read.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> AFAIK I would avoid the H100 and H110 as the pump doesn't have enough strength to fully utilize the 2x 120mm rads much less 2x 140mm.
> 
> Besides an Ivy or Sandy doesn't need a dual rad as its TDP is fairly low.
> 
> A single 120 or 140 rad would be much better and cost a lot less.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181030
> 
> This coming from a poor old sap who bought the H100.
> Of course it also came with a free complimentary grinding issue.
> 
> *The general rule is 120mm rad per 100w of power.
> The TDP of i5-2500k is 95W and i5-3750k is 77W.*
> 
> 
> 
> The TDP isn't the issue, its the method in which Intel affixed the IHS to the CPU die. On Sandy, they solder the IHS to the die, which is what they have done for a seemingly long period of time. Speculatively, to reduce costs, they used a TIM to bridge the IHS and the CPU die on Ivy, which leads to unsatisfactory thermal transfer while overclocking. The more voltage you need, the hotter it gets.
> 
> While the cooler I have now was able to bring my somewhat average 2500k to 4.5ghz with relative ease, I cannot do that with my 3770k without hitting over 90C. The easiest solution would be to delid my processor, however I do not want to void the warranty, and I do not want to risk damaging the CPU. The easiest mode of improving my temps outside of delidding would be to buy a more efficient cooling solution. I have read through several reviews that the H100i has improved the flaws of the H100, and it seems as if it performs rather well. However I am aware that the pump is not as robust as a dedicated loop, or even the Swiftech H220.
> 
> Additionally, the 120mm corsair AIO coolers, or equivalents, are on par with high end air cooling. I would prefer to buy something that is somewhat better than high end air cooling, even if only by a small margin. The H100i is in the benchmarks I have read.
Click to expand...

I doubt the H100i could be _that_ much better than H100.

I can tell you from experience that the H100 was about the same, sometimes worse, as my Thermalright Venemous-X: Black Edition.

If you won't delid then your best option is: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_972&products_id=34961

Slightly higher price than the H100i and it provides much much better cooling.

Don't forget that the ultimate problem is within the CPU and that is going to hurt temps on any cooler (meaning no matter what cooler you get, you will still have very high temps).


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

After following this guide along with Sin's guide on OCing ivy bridge I have run into a bit of a wall. The highest clock I am able to achieve is 4.7ghz, this is running ~1.52v. I have a custom loop and awesome ambient temps (15c) and this brings my load temps around 50c. I originally had some temp issues so I delidded and lapped the CPU which got me to where I am at now. I honestly cant recall what Volts I was running at before because I was more concerned about the temps. They werent as high as they are now though. The voltage is pretty high (especially considering the speed), which makes me think I went wrong somewhere. Ive attached pictures of my bios settings and a screenshot under load. If someone would be willing to give me a hand it would be appreciated. Thanks.

20130413_145054.jpg 1601k .jpg file


20130413_144405.jpg 1767k .jpg file


20130413_144451.jpg 1469k .jpg file


20130413_144516.jpg 1624k .jpg file


20130413_144535.jpg 1300k .jpg file


20130413_144608.jpg 1452k .jpg file


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I doubt the H100i could be _that_ much better than H100.
> 
> I can tell you from experience that the H100 was about the same, sometimes worse, as my Thermalright Venemous-X: Black Edition.
> 
> If you won't delid then your best option is: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_972&products_id=34961
> 
> Slightly higher price than the H100i and it provides much much better cooling.
> 
> Don't forget that the ultimate problem is within the CPU and that is going to hurt temps on any cooler (meaning no matter what cooler you get, you will still have very high temps).


I cant fit an H110 in my case either, so I opted for the H90 (single 140 rad). I think I have a dud though and am sending mine back. But if you really want to help the temps, you have to delid. Do it with the hammer method, still 100% success rate. Just saw another post of someone killing their IMC with a razor.

To be quite honest if you want an AiO and can wait pick up a Swiftech H220 when they come back in stock. Im terribly disappointed in my H90. Thing advertises 55c @ 100% load on a 3770k OCd to 4.6. Let me tell you mine doesnt get anywhere near that performance... and Im delidded.


----------



## Mattb2e

I determined I should stop being lazy and just went with the rasa 240 kit. it should not only perform. better, but it should also increase my headroom a bit.


----------



## Qlix

thats a pretty big price jump youmeade there









Anyways guys ai have this problem with SLI on this E6.. With 2 cards in I cant see POST info, I get no picture till Im in windows. It shows windows just fine, but black screen all the way there. Pretty frustrating if youre trying to tweek OC settings


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> thats a pretty big price jump youmeade there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways guys ai have this problem with SLI on this E6.. With 2 cards in I cant see POST info, I get no picture till Im in windows. It shows windows just fine, but black screen all the way there. Pretty frustrating if youre trying to tweek OC settings


Not really that big of a price jump, the kit is only $40 more. I did have to buy fluid, which was a bit expensive, but in the end it will be worth it.

Are you plugged into the right card? Not sure if that makes any difference or not.....


----------



## Qlix

Yes, unless the e6 wants me plugged into pcie x16 #2


----------



## blaze2210

Does anyone have any first-hand knowledge of the Abit IP35 mobo? I might be able to get my hands on one, but it seems to have issues working with the E8500 E0....Does anyone have any knowledge about this?


----------



## Derko1

Guys! I'm back to the same thing...

BF3 and a few other games crash after playing for like 30-45 minutes. It is not temps... they are at like 63-67C max. I was stable 9 hours in Prime 95... stopped only because I needed to use the PC for something else. I have no WHEA errors.

What gives?! Any thoughts on what could be wrong? I've tried PLL down to 1.709 and as high as 1.890.

Did 5 passes of memtest and no other issues with it. Should I just keep going up on my VCORE?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Does anyone have any first-hand knowledge of the Abit IP35 mobo? I might be able to get my hands on one, but it seems to have issues working with the E8500 E0....Does anyone have any knowledge about this?


IIRC Abit P35's were pretty good. It might have problems working w/ an E0 because the bios is not up to date. The E8400/E8500 were originally C0 Stepping so a bios update is usually required to run an E0 Stepping. Beyond that you will probably want to do some research on that specific board....


----------



## ZeVo

Finally read the WHEA guide. Good thing I did as an hour into P95 I got an error.

Is there like a list of codes that tell me the error? I remember looking into the event log and it showing 0x400.

I have upped the turbo to +0.020 now.


----------



## Qlix

Someone should trade me something nice for my 2 560ti's so I can fix this black screen thing lolol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> After following this guide along with Sin's guide on OCing ivy bridge I have run into a bit of a wall. The highest clock I am able to achieve is 4.7ghz, this is running ~1.52v. I have a custom loop and awesome ambient temps (15c) and this brings my load temps around 50c. I originally had some temp issues so I delidded and lapped the CPU which got me to where I am at now. I honestly cant recall what Volts I was running at before because I was more concerned about the temps. They werent as high as they are now though. The voltage is pretty high (especially considering the speed), which makes me think I went wrong somewhere. Ive attached pictures of my bios settings and a screenshot under load. If someone would be willing to give me a hand it would be appreciated. Thanks.


I think you are really overvolting that chip. Disable all sleep states except C1E, and back down on the offset by like 170mV. set turbo to ~ +170mV (offset to 15-20 mV maximum). set your bios according to page 1 of this guide.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you are really overvolting that chip. Disable all sleep states except C1E, and back down on the offset by like 170mV. set turbo to ~ +170mV (offset to 15-20 mV maximum). set your bios according to page 1 of this guide.


Thanks for the help, I'll give it a go and let you know how it turns out.
Quick question though: why overlook through the Turbo voltage instead of the offset voltage? Just asking so I can understand the difference.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## Lucky 23

Nevermind


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 3.6 - 3.8 would be perfect....I'm not trying to OC for a record here....Someone mentioned soldering resistors - now we're getting into some solutions. Do you have more info on that? I'm apparently stuck with this mobo since someone threw away the packaging....


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/1185652245draft.jpg/

Pin 6 seems to be the one controlling the Vcore. According to the post I've found adding a 47 kilohm resistor will up the voltage to around 1.4, 40 kilohm to 1.48 and 33 kilohm to 1.5 something.
Your mileage may vary of course. Also note that I haven't done this myself, I only found a (German) thread describing this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Thanks for the help, I'll give it a go and let you know how it turns out.
> Quick question though: why overlook through the Turbo voltage instead of the offset voltage? Just asking so I can understand the difference.


offset adds to both idle and load vcore. turbo kicks in only during load. try it, let us know what you find. You do need to disable all C-starts EXCEPT C1E. get that vcore down 1.52 is very high for 47.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

I just tried your suggestions and I had to stop at 20.3mv, couldnt get it stable under load and didnt want to go any higher. The reason I was using the offset instead of turbo is I remember reading a post saying that leaving the offset low and then upping the turbo would probably lead to a lot of volt drops. Does this sound right?
Looks like I am just going to reset bios and start all over from the top again. Other than the C states and the way I applied the additional voltage does it look like I am doing everything correctly? I really dont understand why it is requiring such high volts. I can get 4.4mhz with +.005 offset, 4.5mhz with a slight addition but then everything after that I am having to make huge additions. I am just trying to figure out if its the chip or user error.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/1185652245draft.jpg/
> 
> Pin 6 seems to be the one controlling the Vcore. According to the post I've found adding a 47 kilohm resistor will up the voltage to around 1.4, 40 kilohm to 1.48 and 33 kilohm to 1.5 something.
> Your mileage may vary of course. Also note that I haven't done this myself, I only found a (German) thread describing this.


Can you give me a link to the post you found? Sounds like we might be on the right track for an interesting mod....


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - back on this side of the world... I finally got this "ParkBench" completed. full water loop including the VRMs. delidded 3770k at 46, offset +10, turbo +55, LLC3:
idle 0.896
p95 load: 1.248 (OHM) 1.240 (DMM at VT1) ran 1h10m only (so far... just a stop on the way up)
SuperPi 32M: 1.272V
IBT: 1.232 (OHM) 1.224 (DMM)
Max T 62C (IBT)

started doing 47x... no 101s or whea, or freezes/stopped workers. Only FKn 124s!! DAMN - I hate bsod 124!

pics:

DSC00075.JPG 1509k .JPG file


DSC00076.JPG 1563k .JPG file


DSC00077.JPG 1614k .JPG file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> I just tried your suggestions and I had to stop at 20.3mv, couldnt get it stable under load and didnt want to go any higher. The reason I was using the offset instead of turbo is I remember reading a post saying that leaving the offset low and then upping the turbo would probably lead to a lot of volt drops. Does this sound right?
> Looks like I am just going to reset bios and start all over from the top again. Other than the C states and the way I applied the additional voltage does it look like I am doing everything correctly? I really dont understand why it is requiring such high volts. I can get 4.4ghz with +.005 offset, 4.5ghz with a slight addition but then everything after that I am having to make huge additions. I am just trying to figure out if its the chip or user error.


what do you have LLC set at?

it's never a bad idea to clr cmos and start with a fresh slate...


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Can you give me a link to the post you found? Sounds like we might be on the right track for an interesting mod....


http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=397654

It's in German though, as I've said.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what do you have LLC set at?
> 
> it's never a bad idea to clr cmos and start with a fresh slate...


I usually had it at 50%.
I am about to start again and wanted to make sure I understand this correctly. The whole time I am OCing I leave the offset at +.005 and adjust the Turbo V as needed?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Can you give me a link to the post you found? Sounds like we might be on the right track for an interesting mod....


great Spawn avatar!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> I usually had it at 50%.
> I am about to start again and wanted to make sure I understand this correctly. The whole time I am OCing I leave the offset at +.005 and adjust the Turbo V as needed?


yup - follow Kenny's guide on pg 1. when to get to 45x... we may hear from you again!


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=397654
> 
> It's in German though, as I've said.


this is why we have google translate


----------



## LReyes66

K im back time to get up to 46 maybe 47

Ive been very stable on 45 but im curious whats the average voltage and temp when up to 46/47 with a 212 evo

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> K im back time to get up to 46 maybe 47
> 
> Ive been very stable on 45 but im curious whats the average voltage and temp when up to 46/47 with a 212 evo
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


each chip is different, what is your stable voltage at 45?


----------



## ZeVo

Fixed the WHEA error. Had too little turbo so now it's stable using +0.020.


----------



## inedenimadam

I just bumped to 4.8 @ 1.24 to improve my physics score in 3dMark11....
and it kicked me over the line into the next bracket!
Now I just need to figure out how to funnel a little extra voltage into the 7850.....


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what do you have LLC set at?
> 
> it's never a bad idea to clr cmos and start with a fresh slate...


Hey, Thanks again for giving me a hand. With all the guides out there for OCing I was really trying to avoid my first post here being a question thats already been explained. After monkeying around with this thing for going on 3 weeks though, Ive hit a wall and havent been able to find any information on a situation like this.

Anyways I basically started from the ground up all over again. I totally cleared my bios, made sure all drivers and software were up to date and even unplugged and re-plugged in all my cables. I set everything up per the guide and then went through the turbo boost one by one until I capped out again at 1.5v. I wrote down some of the numbers and heres what I got:

43 (Ran stress test for about 30 min)
Turbo Boost: +.004v
Peak Vcore: 1.352v

44 (5 min stress test)
Turbo Boost: +.020v
Peak Vcore: 1.368v

45 (5 min stress test)
Turbo Boost: +.102v
Peak Vcore: 1.456v

I gave 4.6mhz a go but hit 1.502v so I stopped. Temps were never an issue, the highest I ever saw was 60c. One thing I did find interesting though was during all the stress test, the highest I ever saw the CPU power was at around 100w. So basically its looking as if this is the best this CPU is going to do?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=397654
> 
> It's in German though, as I've said.


Chrome has a translator, plus Ich spreche eine kleine Deutsch....hehehehe....







Thank you!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> thats a pretty big price jump youmeade there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways guys ai have this problem with SLI on this E6.. With 2 cards in I cant see POST info, I get no picture till Im in windows. It shows windows just fine, but black screen all the way there. Pretty frustrating if youre trying to tweek OC settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really that big of a price jump, the kit is only $40 more. I did have to buy fluid, which was a bit expensive, but in the end it will be worth it.
> 
> Are you plugged into the right card? Not sure if that makes any difference or not.....
Click to expand...









Why did you buy "expensive" fluid?!?!?! All you need for any water kit is some very cheap distilled water ($2/gal).
Deionized water doesn't needed to be used ($10/gal) or even worse the highway-robbery "watercooling fluid" which is just repackaged deionized water ($26/gal).

Either fluid choice you will need a cheap Silver Kill Coil ($7) or Dead-Water ($5) that will keep bacteria from growing in the water due to light.

If you actually wanted a custom color fluid that's even worse as the coloring residue in the water will eventually stick to your blocks and/or rads and pollute/clog it.
The recommendation is to always buy colored tubing from a well known brand, as cheap tubing will have the same affect as above.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you buy "expensive" fluid?!?!?! All you need for any water kit is some very cheap distilled water ($2/gal).
> Deionized water doesn't needed to be used ($10/gal) or even worse the highway-robbery "watercooling fluid" which is just repackaged deionized water ($26/gal).
> 
> Either fluid choice you will need a cheap Silver Kill Coil ($7) or Dead-Water ($5) that will keep bacteria from growing in the water due to light.
> 
> If you actually wanted a custom color fluid that's even worse as the coloring residue in the water will eventually stick to your blocks and/or rads and pollute/clog it.
> The recommendation is to always buy colored tubing from a well known brand, as cheap tubing will have the same affect as above.


I agree about the colored dyes/coolants leaving the residue behind and gunking a block over time.

One thing someone pointed out to me was many people use distilled water + kill coil + additives but never an anti corrosion inhibitor. The upside of a coolant is it will also kill bacteria but additionally it should have some form of anti corrosion inhibitor inside the formula (of course every coolant is different)


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Chrome has a translator, plus Ich spreche eine kleine Deutsch....hehehehe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Unfortunately Google Translate is only as good as the original source. And yeah, well, some people have a kind of special way of writing, and hence the translation becomes kind of special as well (garbage in, garbage out).

Also I'm afraid your "small German" (







) won't help you much either, but there isn't much more info except a few screenshots anyway.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you buy "expensive" fluid?!?!?! All you need for any water kit is some very cheap distilled water ($2/gal).
> Deionized water doesn't needed to be used ($10/gal) or even worse the highway-robbery "watercooling fluid" which is just repackaged deionized water ($26/gal).
> 
> Either fluid choice you will need a cheap Silver Kill Coil ($7) or Dead-Water ($5) that will keep bacteria from growing in the water due to light.
> 
> If you actually wanted a custom color fluid that's even worse as the coloring residue in the water will eventually stick to your blocks and/or rads and pollute/clog it.
> The recommendation is to always buy colored tubing from a well known brand, as cheap tubing will have the same affect as above.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I agree about the colored dyes/coolants leaving the residue behind and gunking a block over time.
> 
> One thing someone pointed out to me was many people use distilled water + kill coil + additives but never an anti corrosion inhibitor. The upside of a coolant is it will also kill bacteria but additionally it should have some form of anti corrosion inhibitor inside the formula (of course every coolant is different)


I was instructed that a kill coil was not the best idea due to dissimilar metals, copper and silver don't mix. the fluid I bought was clear not colored, and my purchase included dead water for free. the fluid I purchased is not just distilled water, it contains anti-corrosives that prevent deterioration of the components. I was just going with what was suggested, I will admit I'm not entirely knowledgeable in this type of thing, so i heeded the advice I was given.

distilled water is cheap, and I will use it in the future to top off my system, however I felt a coolant solution was the best way to start out. coolant generally is less susceptible to organisms than distilled water alone. now that I have dead water, I will use distilled for any additional needs.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you buy "expensive" fluid?!?!?! All you need for any water kit is some very cheap distilled water ($2/gal).
> Deionized water doesn't needed to be used ($10/gal) or even worse the highway-robbery "watercooling fluid" which is just repackaged deionized water ($26/gal).
> 
> Either fluid choice you will need a cheap Silver Kill Coil ($7) or Dead-Water ($5) that will keep bacteria from growing in the water due to light.
> 
> If you actually wanted a custom color fluid that's even worse as the coloring residue in the water will eventually stick to your blocks and/or rads and pollute/clog it.
> The recommendation is to always buy colored tubing from a well known brand, as cheap tubing will have the same affect as above.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I agree about the colored dyes/coolants leaving the residue behind and gunking a block over time.
> 
> One thing someone pointed out to me was many people use distilled water + kill coil + additives but never an anti corrosion inhibitor. The upside of a coolant is it will also kill bacteria but additionally it should have some form of anti corrosion inhibitor inside the formula (of course every coolant is different)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was instructed that a kill coil was not the best idea due to dissimilar metals, copper and silver don't mix. the fluid I bought was clear not colored, and my purchase included dead water for free. the fluid I purchased is not just distilled water, it contains anti-corrosives that prevent deterioration of the components. I was just going with what was suggested, I will admit I'm not entirely knowledgeable in this type of thing, so i heeded the advice I was given.
> 
> distilled water is cheap, and I will use it in the future to top off my system, however I felt a coolant solution was the best way to start out. coolant generally is less susceptible to organisms than distilled water alone. now that I have dead water, I will use distilled for any additional needs.
Click to expand...

Good deal then.

*CLEAR* fluid is good (would be great if it wasn't so overpriced) but it gives very little benefit compared to distilled water + deadwater.
Plenty of users on this site have used distilled + dw for years on end with no hiccups.

You might be right about silver + copper. So good job opting for the deadwater.

Let me be one to tell you that you are off to a great start on watercooling!
I wish I had put a little more in and got a rs240 instead of a H100.

You should be very happy!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Good deal then.
> 
> *CLEAR* fluid is good (would be great if it wasn't so overpriced) *but it gives very little benefit compared to distilled water + deadwater.*
> Plenty of users on this site have used distilled + dw for years on end with no hiccups.
> 
> You might be right about silver + copper. So good job opting for the deadwater.
> 
> Let me be one to tell you that you are off to a great start on watercooling!
> I wish I had put a little more in and got a rs240 instead of a H100.
> 
> You should be very happy!


I think it's wrong your giving him your opinion instead of pointing out the fact
distilled water + dead water has NO anti-corrosive inhibitors.

He is on the right track with clear coolant and when you say it performs the same your ultimately putting him at risk.
*Clear coolant gives a HUGE benefit compared to distilled water + deadwater, why? Because it can prevent corrosion over a long period of time while distilled water+dead water allows it slowly and surely, especially when everything in your loop isn't all the same metal.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> For a nickel plated block and a silver coil in solution, there is no direct metal to metal contact, so again only SEP (standard electrode potential) applies. Silver is +0.8, nickel is -0.2, copper is +.2. Nickel will lose its electron (oxidation corrosion) to Silver (AG) that is not debatable. The only unknown is silver ions are only at ? 20 ppb concentration or so from a silver coil, and ? if enough to cause corrosion at significant rate, but no doubt corrosion/erosion of nickel will occur faster than if silver or copper were not used.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Good deal then.
> *CLEAR* fluid is good (would be great if it wasn't so overpriced) but it gives very little benefit compared to distilled water + deadwater.
> Plenty of users on this site have used distilled + dw for years on end with no hiccups.
> You might be right about silver + copper. So good job opting for the deadwater.
> Let me be one to tell you that you are off to a great start on watercooling!
> I wish I had put a little more in and got a rs240 instead of a H100.
> You should be very happy!


There are a couple of myths out there regarding liquid cooling, corrosion etc. Mixed metals are a problem only if they have the correct difference in redox potential, and then, unless they are electrically connected in a manner different/independent from the electrically conductive fluid... the corrosion you see in the metals is not galvanic in nature. Secondly, the fluid has to be quite conductive. You will not prevent galvanic corrosion with water additives, and all water in contact with the surfaces in a comp water loop will eventually gain conductivity. You can start with super (I'm talking) mega-ohm water (you are NOT buying this online) and it will still become electrically conductive over time. The only way to prevent galvanic corrosion is to either electrically isolate the metals, do not mix metals, or introduce a sacrificial anode.

regarding biologicals: copper is toxic to ANYTHING with chlorophyll - if there is uncoated Cu in the loop - you will not grow things from that side of the phylogenetic tree. Animals... anaerobes are killed by a TRACE of ethylene or especially propylene glycol. trace metal leaching from the cooling blocks will kill them too. If your loop is all nickel, monell, etc, silver will work.

a good commercial premix is fine to use, for anticorrosion (usually an organic Moly cmpd). I actually use both of the descriptions you guys are talking about . My favorite is either distilled water, or RO water, 10-20% Innovatek premix or aquacomputer DP Ultra, and a few capfuls of Redline Water Wetter... yes, what you use in a car! The redline stuff has the best corrosion inhibitors (again - won't stop galvanic problems)

The absolute best: get enough Syltherm to fill your loop. seal it and you'll never have to do any maintenance.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Unfortunately Google Translate is only as good as the original source. And yeah, well, some people have a kind of special way of writing, and hence the translation becomes kind of special as well (garbage in, garbage out).
> 
> Also I'm afraid your "small German" (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) won't help you much either, but there isn't much more info except a few screenshots anyway.


See where the translator messes you up? It's actually "a little German", I took 2 years of German....I understood the page perfectly fine, thanks for the link.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Good deal then.
> 
> *CLEAR* fluid is good (would be great if it wasn't so overpriced) *but it gives very little benefit compared to distilled water + deadwater.*
> Plenty of users on this site have used distilled + dw for years on end with no hiccups.
> 
> You might be right about silver + copper. So good job opting for the deadwater.
> 
> Let me be one to tell you that you are off to a great start on watercooling!
> I wish I had put a little more in and got a rs240 instead of a H100.
> 
> You should be very happy!
> 
> 
> 
> *I think it's wrong your giving him your opinion instead of pointing out the fact*
> distilled water + dead water has NO anti-corrosive inhibitors.
> 
> He is on the right track with clear coolant and when you say it performs the same your ultimately putting him at risk.
> *Clear coolant gives a HUGE benefit compared to distilled water + deadwater, why? Because it can prevent corrosion over a long period of time while distilled water+dead water allows it slowly and surely, especially when everything in your loop isn't all the same metal.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For a nickel plated block and a silver coil in solution, there is no direct metal to metal contact, so again only SEP (standard electrode potential) applies. Silver is +0.8, nickel is -0.2, copper is +.2. Nickel will lose its electron (oxidation corrosion) to Silver (AG) that is not debatable. The only unknown is silver ions are only at ? 20 ppb concentration or so from a silver coil, and ? if enough to cause corrosion at significant rate, but no doubt corrosion/erosion of nickel will occur faster than if silver or copper were not used.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> you don't get corrosion with just running distilled water in a loop.
> 
> I don't see the point in getting a coolant that is over priced and doesn't offer that much of a temp decrease at all.


Juggalo is the watercooling *editor / master*.

This and many, many other posts and research is what I was basing my statement on. Not opinion.

Here in the "Watercooling Guide for Noobs" by Juggalo.
Quote:


> *Do not mix metals*
> You can have
> copper, nickel, brass, stainless steel in the same loop
> If you have any metal like this do not use something that is *aluminum*. Doing so will cause *Galvanic corrosion* which is very bad
> 
> *Coolant*
> Distilled water is all you need.
> Pt nuke as well to prevent growth in your loop
> 
> / or just get a
> silver coil.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> See where the translator messes you up? It's actually "a little German", I took 2 years of German....I understood the page perfectly fine, thanks for the link.


Did the thread help you then? Regarding the images posted there, originally I thought that imageshack had some sort of filter for iPads where the images displayed smaller than they actually are, however it turned out they really are just as small even on my desktop, and certainly do not match the size description visible in the thumbnail. *shrug*


----------



## cbr600

Hey guys looking for some help again. So I can pass Prime 95 at 4.4Mhz at 1.3ish volts it moves around a little on my 2500K. Now my problem is at 4.5MHz I have tried all the way up to 1.42 volts and cant pass for the life of me. Anyone have any ideas why or could this be my wall on this chip already. I did have 4.5 stable at one point back on a different set of ram but that was months ago and was lower speed ram. Anyways looking for any idea I am thinking of just saving and buy a 3570K and try my luck again.

My ram is at 9-10-9-27 1866 now also not the 2100 just fyi.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> Hey guys looking for some help again. So I can pass Prime 95 at 4.4Mhz at 1.3ish volts it moves around a little on my 2500K. Now my problem is at 4.5MHz I have tried all the way up to 1.42 volts and cant pass for the life of me. Anyone have any ideas why or could this be my wall on this chip already. I did have 4.5 stable at one point back on a different set of ram but that was months ago and was lower speed ram. Anyways looking for any idea I am thinking of just saving and buy a 3570K and try my luck again.
> 
> My ram is at 9-10-9-27 1866 now also not the 2100 just fyi.


If you think its your RAM, run 1 stick with loose timings and lower clock while getting the CPU stable.


----------



## cbr600

That's the thing I'm 90% sure its not ram unless I have a really junk IMC on this chip. I have had problems from day one getting to or past 46 stable. I Do have a lot of my volt settings on auto like PLL and all that but I did not think i needed it for 45 multiplier. It just sucks having temps in the 55C range at even 1.42 volts and you cant push your chip more.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Juggalo is the watercooling *editor / master*.
> 
> This and many, many other posts and research is what I was basing my statement on. Not opinion.
> 
> Here in the "Watercooling Guide for Noobs" by Juggalo.


I beg to differ, the quoted text I provided scientifically denies your claim from being true

Saying that distilled water + kill coil prevent corrosion is inaccurate

While the text you quoted might prevent bacteria, it won't prevent this from not happening
Quote:


> For a nickel plated block and a silver coil in solution, there is no direct metal to metal contact, so again only SEP (standard electrode potential) applies. Silver is +0.8, nickel is -0.2, copper is +.2. Nickel will lose its electron (oxidation corrosion) to Silver (AG) that is not debatable. The only unknown is silver ions are only at ? 20 ppb concentration or so from a silver coil, and ? if enough to cause corrosion at significant rate, but no doubt corrosion/erosion of nickel will occur faster than if silver or copper were not used.


I am curious, how does Distilled water and a kill coil prevent Standard electrode potential from happening?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Juggalo is the watercooling *editor / master*.
> 
> This and many, many other posts and research is what I was basing my statement on. Not opinion.
> 
> Here in the "Watercooling Guide for Noobs" by Juggalo.
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ, the quoted text I provided scientifically denies your claim from being true
> 
> Saying that distilled water + kill coil prevent corrosion is inaccurate
> 
> While the text you quoted might prevent bacteria, it won't prevent this from not happening
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For a nickel plated block and a silver coil in solution, there is no direct metal to metal contact, so again only SEP (standard electrode potential) applies. Silver is +0.8, nickel is -0.2, copper is +.2. Nickel will lose its electron (oxidation corrosion) to Silver (AG) that is not debatable. The only unknown is silver ions are only at ? 20 ppb concentration or so from a silver coil, and ? if enough to cause corrosion at significant rate, but no doubt corrosion/erosion of nickel will occur faster than if silver or copper were not used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am curious, how does Distilled water and a kill coil prevent Standard electrode potential from happening?
Click to expand...

I am going to have to respectfully end this debate.

I just don't know enough to continue debating.

I was just letting you know what I was basing my statements on and that they did have backing from OCN Watercooling Editor.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I am going to have to respectfully end this debate.
> 
> I just don't know enough to continue debating.
> 
> I was just letting you know what I was basing my statements on and that they did have backing from OCN Watercooling Editor.


I hear you mate, wasn't trying to bash you, was just trying to point out the fact that what you posted doesn't prevent corossion


----------



## inedenimadam

Spoiler: Debate Club



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Juggalo is the watercooling *editor / master*.
> 
> This and many, many other posts and research is what I was basing my statement on. Not opinion.
> 
> Here in the "Watercooling Guide for Noobs" by Juggalo.
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ, the quoted text I provided scientifically denies your claim from being true
> 
> Saying that distilled water + kill coil prevent corrosion is inaccurate
> 
> While the text you quoted might prevent bacteria, it won't prevent this from not happening
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For a nickel plated block and a silver coil in solution, there is no direct metal to metal contact, so again only SEP (standard electrode potential) applies. Silver is +0.8, nickel is -0.2, copper is +.2. Nickel will lose its electron (oxidation corrosion) to Silver (AG) that is not debatable. The only unknown is silver ions are only at ? 20 ppb concentration or so from a silver coil, and ? if enough to cause corrosion at significant rate, but no doubt corrosion/erosion of nickel will occur faster than if silver or copper were not used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am curious, how does Distilled water and a kill coil prevent Standard electrode potential from happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to have to respectfully end this debate.
> 
> I just don't know enough to continue debating.
> 
> I was just letting you know what I was basing my statements on and that they did have backing from OCN Watercooling Editor.
Click to expand...





Hey Kenny! Thanks for the great overclock guide! You rock man!!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Did the thread help you then? Regarding the images posted there, originally I thought that imageshack had some sort of filter for iPads where the images displayed smaller than they actually are, however it turned out they really are just as small even on my desktop, and certainly do not match the size description visible in the thumbnail. *shrug*


The pic was pretty much the same on my PC....I'm not sure why they put the text at the top if its not legible at any size....Eh, thatnks for the effort though! It's a shame that info only seems to be in that one place....


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Debate Club
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Juggalo is the watercooling *editor / master*.
> 
> This and many, many other posts and research is what I was basing my statement on. Not opinion.
> 
> Here in the "Watercooling Guide for Noobs" by Juggalo.
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ, the quoted text I provided scientifically denies your claim from being true
> 
> Saying that distilled water + kill coil prevent corrosion is inaccurate
> 
> While the text you quoted might prevent bacteria, it won't prevent this from not happening
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For a nickel plated block and a silver coil in solution, there is no direct metal to metal contact, so again only SEP (standard electrode potential) applies. Silver is +0.8, nickel is -0.2, copper is +.2. Nickel will lose its electron (oxidation corrosion) to Silver (AG) that is not debatable. The only unknown is silver ions are only at ? 20 ppb concentration or so from a silver coil, and ? if enough to cause corrosion at significant rate, but no doubt corrosion/erosion of nickel will occur faster than if silver or copper were not used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am curious, how does Distilled water and a kill coil prevent Standard electrode potential from happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to have to respectfully end this debate.
> 
> I just don't know enough to continue debating.
> 
> I was just letting you know what I was basing my statements on and that they did have backing from OCN Watercooling Editor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kenny! Thanks for the great overclock guide! You rock man!!
Click to expand...

Thank you for reading it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdCrZfTkG1c&t=1m24s


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Debate Club
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Juggalo is the watercooling *editor / master*.
> 
> This and many, many other posts and research is what I was basing my statement on. Not opinion.
> 
> Here in the "Watercooling Guide for Noobs" by Juggalo.
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ, the quoted text I provided scientifically denies your claim from being true
> 
> Saying that distilled water + kill coil prevent corrosion is inaccurate
> 
> While the text you quoted might prevent bacteria, it won't prevent this from not happening
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For a nickel plated block and a silver coil in solution, there is no direct metal to metal contact, so again only SEP (standard electrode potential) applies. Silver is +0.8, nickel is -0.2, copper is +.2. Nickel will lose its electron (oxidation corrosion) to Silver (AG) that is not debatable. The only unknown is silver ions are only at ? 20 ppb concentration or so from a silver coil, and ? if enough to cause corrosion at significant rate, but no doubt corrosion/erosion of nickel will occur faster than if silver or copper were not used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am curious, how does Distilled water and a kill coil prevent Standard electrode potential from happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to have to respectfully end this debate.
> 
> I just don't know enough to continue debating.
> 
> I was just letting you know what I was basing my statements on and that they did have backing from OCN Watercooling Editor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kenny! Thanks for the great overclock guide! You rock man!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for reading it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdCrZfTkG1c&t=1m24s
Click to expand...

Dang, I wish I could get away with shorts like that.


----------



## cbr600

>>>> delete post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Hey, Thanks again for giving me a hand. With all the guides out there for OCing I was really trying to avoid my first post here being a question thats already been explained. After monkeying around with this thing for going on 3 weeks though, Ive hit a wall and havent been able to find any information on a situation like this.
> 
> Anyways I basically started from the ground up all over again. I totally cleared my bios, made sure all drivers and software were up to date and even unplugged and re-plugged in all my cables. I set everything up per the guide and then went through the turbo boost one by one until I capped out again at 1.5v. I wrote down some of the numbers and heres what I got:
> 
> 43 (Ran stress test for about 30 min)
> Turbo Boost: +.004v
> Peak Vcore: 1.352v
> 
> 44 (5 min stress test)
> Turbo Boost: +.020v
> Peak Vcore: 1.368v
> 
> 45 (5 min stress test)
> Turbo Boost: +.102v
> Peak Vcore: 1.456v
> 
> I gave 4.6mhz a go but hit 1.502v so I stopped. Temps were never an issue, the highest I ever saw was 60c. One thing I did find interesting though was during all the stress test, the highest I ever saw the CPU power was at around 100w. So basically its looking as if this is the best this CPU is going to do?


Nice dataset. Frankly, i think something is not right. 45x should not require 1.456V. We may be able to help... But will need tosee your bios setting for ..say 45x. Format a USB key fat32. Post with it in, hit F12 on each/every bios page and scroll where needed. You can then post the screen dumps directly on this thread using the little paperclip in the editor. There are many here with lots of experience with that chip and chipset... All willing to help.


----------



## LReyes66

So when should I justify getting a water cooler for overclocking?

when i plan to go over 4.8?

Stress tests can be ignored in term of temps since I probably wont go to full load too much.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> So when should I justify getting a water cooler for overclocking?
> 
> when i plan to go over 4.8?
> 
> Stress tests can be ignored in term of temps since I probably wont go to full load too much.


Go watercooling when you have the disposable income of around $150. Then get a Rasa RS240 kit.

Otherwise stick to the Hyper 212, as it will perform just as well as anything else besides a DIY water kit.


----------



## LReyes66

Stress testing 46x

Max temp so far in 30min been 94 and is floating around 84-93...should i stop the test?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Stress testing 46x
> 
> Max temp so far in 30min been 94 and is floating around 84-93...should i stop the test?


95C would be fine for Ivy but absolutely no more. Otherwise you risk throttling it.

You won't see anywhere near those temps outside of prime95.


----------



## rootzreggae

Hmm i get amazed with the temps of Ivy. I have the cpu and cooler on the sig, and with some tips from jpmboy i managed to get my stability back (was gone after a bios update, go figure) and my temps never excel the 75* ish on 2 cores, full load. I hope haswell does better


----------



## LReyes66

Ok these are my current settings for 46. I had a WHEA erro on +.082v turbo so i bumped it to .90v.

Im surprised how big of a jump I had to do from 45x (which only has +.059v turbo) to 46x but around what settings should i be around for 46-47x? So i can know if im close.

Currently testing but if I crash ima put these testings on hold cuz im doing work on my pc.


----------



## Nexo

Hey guys, I have a question for the settings for Prime95. What should the Max FFT and the time for it be because I saw on another guide it was 4096 and it was 15 min?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question for the settings for Prime95. What should the Max FFT and the time for it be because I saw on another guide it was 4096 and it was 15 min?





Spoiler: From the guide



Either use Prime95 Blend mode or better use...

MY PREFERRED CUSTOM TEST
Match the settings to what is in the picture below and use these settings for every test in this guide.

"Number of torture test threads to run" should be automatically be set to 4 or 8 depending on what CPU you have.

"Memory to use in MB" should be set to 512 x # of GB of RAM installed. 4GB x 512 = 2048. 8GB x 512 = 4096.


----------



## Derko1

Guys I had one worker stop working... at 17 hours of prime blend tests. Should I bump the vcore up one more? I do have my PLL pretty low, 1.709, I don't know if maybe that might be affecting it negatively...


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Guys I had one worker stop working... at 17 hours of prime blend tests. Should I bump the vcore up one more? I do have my PLL pretty low, 1.709, I don't know if maybe that might be affecting it negatively...


I'm no expert, but from what I've read is you should first bump up the turbo voltage before increasing the Vcore.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Guys I had one worker stop working... at 17 hours of prime blend tests. Should I bump the vcore up one more? I do have my PLL pretty low, 1.709, I don't know if maybe that might be affecting it negatively...


Usually when it happens to me it means a notch or 2 more of vcore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys, i posted this on the asrock OCF thead... Any ideas?

"Hey guys, i'm hoping someone may have an insight into the following. The rig is "parkbench" below. Delidded 3770k, 4x4g sticks of hyperx 2133, water cooled... Etc. i get an easy 45x with 5/23 mV to offset and turbo, p95 4h, IBT, stable... 1.198 load vcore LLC3. No whea, nothing. Clean OC. At 46 with 10/53 mV LLC3, same rock stable. So i go to 47, and no matter what i'm plagued with 124s. IPLL on or auto: Raise vcore, 124 even faster, lower vcore, can get10 min or so of p95 or IBT then 124... Lower vcore further and whea pop up. Ive use enthusiate current, auto current, set 500 for max, tried pwn frequency at auto, 500. Lowered PLL, relaxed mem timings, used "compatability mode for timingss, and increased dram V one notch or two. Tried VTT1 and VTT2 increases... Etc.

If i run p95 with 1600 mb ram... Maybe a minute or two longer vs 8192 mb before a 124! No whea unless i lower offset and then, trying to tune it with PLL or vcore ... 124.

So i switch to fixed OC. 49 at 1.300-1.315v LLC 1, iPPL on, 500 for currents, or "Enthusiast" - Boots no problem, superPI 1M is clean. IBT standard or with 12288mb ram... Stable! Temps never above 63C. Browse, open files, run kolance controller software... All good. Oh yeah, all along reading vcore from the VT1 it is consistently 8-10mV lower than open hardware monitor, occt, or cpuz. So that's workable. And reading the capacitors directly = software!

Start p95... And boom, a 124! No whea, just bsod.

Any ideas?

Some new adata 2133 (2x8G) arriving today just on the outside chance the hyperx are funky. But they las overnight memtest, AND are not a problem at 46x or 45x after 8 and 10 hours prime at 8192 mb use. Down clocking the ram to 1600 or removing any two sticks makes no difference with stability.

I'm thinking next i pull the titan, and use the iGPU to take that out of the question.

Nick's canned 49 OC -> bsod 9c."

oh yeah, and the dmp file is no help.


----------



## sp00n82

Try disabling the C-state power saving options, might be worth a shot.
If not, you can also play around with the secondary voltages like VTT and VCCSA. It seems you already did so with at least PLL to no avail though.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Try disabling the C-state power saving options, might be worth a shot.
> If not, you can also play around with the secondary voltages like VTT and VCCSA. It seems you already did so with at least PLL to no avail though.


*Do NOT play around with Vccsa "System Agent" voltage. Serious harm can be done. It is meant to be a certain voltage and never change, so leave it on auto. It controls almost all other voltages not seen in the BIOS on the entire motherboard.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> *Do NOT play around with Vccsa "System Agent" voltage. Serious harm can be done. It is meant to be a certain voltage and never change, so leave it on auto. It controls almost all other voltages not seen in the BIOS on the entire motherboard.*


Yeah, c states were set correctly for offset, and when i switched to fixed. No.. I'll not play with the system agent setting! The ocf has two CPU VTTs ... 1 and 2 (doh), increasing both one notch did not help.

What's perplexing is that @46 there is no problem, 100mhz higher and 124 is all i can get! I'd love to see a 101









What would cause a 124 from raising vcore whether offset of fixed?


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> *Do NOT play around with Vccsa "System Agent" voltage. Serious harm can be done. It is meant to be a certain voltage and never change, so leave it on auto. It controls almost all other voltages not seen in the BIOS on the entire motherboard.*


I've never heard of any problems regarding the VCCSA voltage setting, on what information are you basing your warning on? Do you have a link for that?
Intel's spec allows up to 0.971v, so I don't see why you shouldn't increase your setting up to that voltage if all other options like Vcore, VTT or PLL fails. It may help after all (though it probably won't).
Sin even recommends up to 1.1v for VCCSA in his IB guide for air/water cooling, although personally I wouldn't go that high.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Go watercooling when you have the disposable income of around $150. Then get a Rasa RS240 kit.
> 
> Otherwise stick to the Hyper 212, as it will perform just as well as anything else besides a DIY water kit.


When you say a DIY water kit do you mean something you build yourself? (like not bought off newegg or whatever)


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> *Do NOT play around with Vccsa "System Agent" voltage. Serious harm can be done. It is meant to be a certain voltage and never change, so leave it on auto. It controls almost all other voltages not seen in the BIOS on the entire motherboard.*
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of any problems regarding the VCCSA voltage setting, on what information are you basing your warning on? Do you have a link for that?
> Intel's spec allows up to 0.971v, so I don't see why you shouldn't increase your setting up to that voltage if all other options like Vcore, VTT or PLL fails. It may help after all (though it probably won't).
> Sin even recommends up to 1.1v for VCCSA in his IB guide for air/water cooling, although personally I wouldn't go that high.
Click to expand...

Right from Sin0822:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> [..] *don't touch VCCSA that is the system agent voltage, its supposed to be fixed i mentioned it in my guide*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ortoklaz*
> 
> VCCSA: More commonly known as System Agent Voltage. Intel's maximum System Agent Voltage (Vccsa) is 0.971v and minimum is 0.879v. Stock is 0.925v. *System Agent Voltage should NOT be touched, it is supposed to be a fixed voltage*, and it powers many things that the VCC does not power. One of the most important is the Power Control Unit (PCU) which controls internal power allocation of the processor. This voltage is to be generated by a separate VRM than used for SVID


----------



## sp00n82

That's Sandy Bridge you're referring to, apparently things have changed with Ivy.



http://www.sinhardware.com/index.php/overclockingoc-guides/116-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide/126-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootzreggae*
> 
> Hmm i get amazed with the temps of Ivy. I have the cpu and cooler on the sig, and with some tips from jpmboy i managed to get my stability back (was gone after a bios update, go figure) and my temps never excel the 75* ish on 2 cores, full load. I hope haswell does better


Jp is the star of this show


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> That's Sandy Bridge you're referring to, apparently things have changed with Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sinhardware.com/index.php/overclockingoc-guides/116-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide/126-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


No they are the same for both chips.

The range Sin0822 refers to is what Intel will allow, but it should only be changed when using LN2 with advanced users who know what they are doing.

As a general rule, though, my quotes still apply. Vccsa should not be altered.


----------



## netminder1976

Is this acceptable? This is a screenshot of IBT but p95 temps are about 65 max. I cannot g3t it stable with less vcore.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> Is this acceptable? This is a screenshot of IBT but p95 temps are about 65 max. I cannot g3t it stable with less vcore.


Pretty good.

Make sure on any test that you include/use at least half your installed RAM.

In your case, that would be 8GB.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> Is this acceptable? This is a screenshot of IBT but p95 temps are about 65 max. I cannot g3t it stable with less vcore.


The temps look great! That Raystorm is treating you right.


----------



## netminder1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Pretty good.
> 
> Make sure on any test that you include/use at least half your installed RAM.
> 
> In your case, that would be 8GB.


My main concern is "Is that vcore gonna be too much?" I don't wanna burn up my chip.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Pretty good.
> 
> Make sure on any test that you include/use at least half your installed RAM.
> 
> In your case, that would be 8GB.
> 
> 
> 
> My main concern is "Is that vcore gonna be too much?" I don't wanna burn up my chip.
Click to expand...

Use the limits I provide in the guide.


----------



## netminder1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Use the limits I provide in the guide.


Thanks, I will definitely stay away from that 1.5


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice dataset. Frankly, i think something is not right. 45x should not require 1.456V. We may be able to help... But will need tosee your bios setting for ..say 45x. Format a USB key fat32. Post with it in, hit F12 on each/every bios page and scroll where needed. You can then post the screen dumps directly on this thread using the little paperclip in the editor. There are many here with lots of experience with that chip and chipset... All willing to help.


Heres what I got:







Pretty sure I got everything but if I missed something just let me know. I have been running these settings for a couple of days now and it seems pretty stable. I just dont understand why its requiring such high volts.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Use the limits I provide in the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will definitely stay away from that 1.5
Click to expand...

Are you on the gigabyte board in your sit or have you updated to an ASRock?
I am only asking because a couple of the ASRock board are bad offenders of overvolting, and at your current VCore you would be in the danger zone.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Use the limits I provide in the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will definitely stay away from that 1.5
Click to expand...

Good.

A misconception is that there is a certain voltage where your chip degrades and it's 1.5 or 1.4 or etc... but...
*ANYTHING* past the stock voltage @ stock clocks will degrade the chip _eventually_.

The question is _when will it start?_

The general consensus seems to be that if you stay below 1.5 the chip won't degrade until long after you have upgraded it.

I'm pretty sure I've seen someone who said they killed a chip a 1.6. So there is a fry limit.

Going a tiny bit above 1.5 like 1.52 won't fry the chip but it will be a voltage that will degrade the chip in noticeable time.

Keep going up to like 1.6 and then you risk a meltdown.

But the point is: Finding the lowest stable voltage at your desired clock is a very good thing. Don't just ramp the volts up and leave them there.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> Is this acceptable? This is a screenshot of IBT but p95 temps are about 65 max. I cannot g3t it stable with less vcore.


How long did you run P95?

What offset/turbo are you running? Whats your idle vcore?


----------



## netminder1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> How long did you run P95?
> 
> What offset/turbo are you running? Whats your idle vcore?


Idle vcore in Cpu-z shows 1.016

The dynamic vcore is set at .185

ALso I ran prime for about 7 hours


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> Idle vcore in Cpu-z shows 1.016
> 
> The dynamic vcore is set at .185
> 
> ALso I ran prime for about 7 hours


I too just got a Rasa kit, although my is a little more entry level compared to yours. I did noticed significant differences in temps coming from a Xigmatek Dark Knight, however I also ran into the same issues you had before you delidded. My temps are still high for a water cooling loop. So while it did improve substantially, its still limited by the application of TIM between the IHS and die.

Its good to see your results, as its an indication of how a water-cooling loop should perform for Ivy, had it been designed properly in terms of IHS application. Perhaps Haswell will be cooler







.


----------



## netminder1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I too just got a Rasa kit, although my is a little more entry level compared to yours. I did noticed significant differences in temps coming from a Xigmatek Dark Knight, however I also ran into the same issues you had before you delidded. My temps are still high for a water cooling loop. So while it did improve substantially, its still limited by the application of TIM between the IHS and die.
> 
> Its good to see your results, as its an indication of how a water-cooling loop should perform for Ivy, had it been designed properly in terms of IHS application. Perhaps Haswell will be cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I was disappointed at first with my loop until I delidded and got the true effect of it. Have you not done it? Sure makes my overclock run cooler.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> Yeah I was disappointed at first with my loop until I delidded and got the true effect of it. Have you not done it? Sure makes my overclock run cooler.


I have thought about it, and I don't want to take the risk. I would probably have a heart attack if I bricked my 3770k from trying to delid it. Also, im not exactly keen on voiding the warranty by removing the IHS. You must admit though, it is kind of sad that even water cooling isn't enough to compensate for the shortcomings of Ivy.

I am happy however, coming for an aging air cooler that was giving me temps in the mid 80's with a mild overclock (4.3ghz). I can now get to 4.6ghz with about the same temps, so the transition from air to water did increase my headroom, just not as drastically as previous generations of processors I suppose.

Haswell will hopefully have a soldered IHS, enough of this TIM crap







.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> Idle vcore in Cpu-z shows 1.016
> 
> The dynamic vcore is set at .185
> 
> ALso I ran prime for about 7 hours


Ok right on.


----------



## LReyes66

Ok I went to 46x w/ +.107+ turbo boost.

I was running test for 15min with max vcore 1.312v ,no whea errors but tempts got up to 98 and i stopped the test.

Is it my settings or do i need a new cooler if i wanna go higher then 45x? 212 evo / artic silver 5 thermal.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> No they are the same for both chips.
> 
> The range Sin0822 refers to is what Intel will allow, but it should only be changed when using LN2 with advanced users who know what they are doing.
> 
> As a general rule, though, my quotes still apply. Vccsa should not be altered.


I'm afraid I still have to disagree. If we take Sin's guide still as an example, he specifically mentions reducing the VCCSA to reduce temperatures, or increase it to stabilize e.g. memory overclocks on air cooling.
I couldn't find any information supporting that recommendation either (except the ones you already posted, which as said is still for Sandy Bridge).

Ans as long as you stay within the specs, you should be safe by any means.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

Hey kenny thanks for the guide man helped me get to my current OC which I am incredibly happy with!

I have a pretty important question though. Right now I am sitting on 4.6Ghz with my 3770k and a fully loaded voltage of 1.251v. When I run your Prime test, the custom one with specific settings, my temps are solid for the entirety. I set it to run for 60 minutes as the Final test and it passed no errors or warnings, with both forms of error checking selected. My temps never pushed past 73* Celsius I believe, and my temps even settle after the initial spike down to around early 60's*. However when I run say Blend test and let it run for an hour, it finishes a cycle and moves to the next one with higher settings and my temps start spiking into the early 80's. This worries me greatly as I refuse to let my temps go higher than 75*C for a 24/7 overclock.

Should I be concerned about those late-Blend/Small FFT/Large FFT temps? I use 3Ds Max and Sony Vegas to render once in awhile and my temps with all cores and threads pegged running those apps are about spot on to what "your" Prime test comes out to, no more than 65*C, but seeing those 80's really shook me. Don't know what to do, if you could give some advice I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks man.


----------



## sp00n82

80 is fine, you won't be running into these temperatures with normal usage. It's just a worst case scenario, and you're still 25K away from the TjMax, so nothing to worry about.

I'd be concerned if you saw 90+, but even then it depends on what you intent to do with that chip (e.g. folding).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Heres what I got:
> 
> Pretty sure I got everything but if I missed something just let me know. I have been running these settings for a couple of days now and it seems pretty stable. I just dont understand why its requiring such high volts.


Okay, thanks. Set your power limits to at least 500, or better yet, to max as shown on pg1. Leave long and short duration at auto. Set CPU LLC to 50%. Yur bios vcore is 1,112v, where are you seeing 1.4 volts?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ok I went to 46x w/ +.107+ turbo boost.
> I was running test for 15min with max vcore 1.312v ,no whea errors but tempts got up to 98 and i stopped the test.
> Is it my settings or do i need a new cooler if i wanna go higher then 45x? 212 evo / artic silver 5 thermal.


You really need to delid in order to control the temps with air/water coolers. You'll see -15 to -20C with your curent cooler. Price? If you have a vise and a hammer... Only the cost of clu or clp. There have been no fatalities with this method.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay, thanks. Set your power limits to at least 500, or better yet, to max as shown on pg1. Leave long and short duration at auto. Set CPU LLC to 50%. Yur bios vcore is 1,112v, where are you seeing 1.4 volts?


All my power limits are locked on auto. UEFI won't let me change them. I think this might be the issue, since I've never seen the CPU watts go above 95w. Which from what I've read is pretty low. Could this be why its requiring higher volts? I am seeing the high volts when testing, under load.


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> All my power limits are locked on auto. UEFI won't let me change them. I think this might be the issue, since I've never seen the CPU watts go above 95w. Which from what I've read is pretty low. Could this be why its requiring higher volts? I am seeing the high volts when testing, under load.


The value box requires you to enter the number manually. Click where it says "auto" and type in 500. Hit enter and it should accept it then. Took me a bit to realize that you couldn't just use the + and -.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay, thanks. Set your power limits to at least 500, or better yet, to max as shown on pg1. Leave long and short duration at auto. Set CPU LLC to 50%. Yur bios vcore is 1,112v, where are you seeing 1.4 volts?
> 
> 
> 
> All my power limits are locked on auto. UEFI won't let me change them. I think this might be the issue, since I've never seen the CPU watts go above 95w. Which from what I've read is pretty low. Could this be why its requiring higher volts? I am seeing the high volts when testing, under load.
Click to expand...

A low power limit will stop the voltage from going past a certain point (usually well below the wanted number).

So it might be that the power limits are stopping your voltage from going any higher, which makes you think it needs more voltage (because it isn't getting any), and you raise it up when in-fact it's not going up at all.

Make sure you have the latest BIOS.
*The latest is 1.5 and can be downloaded here (this is a Windows file, run the EXE and reboot when it says to).*

After that, I'm not sure how to "unlock" the power limits besides...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> The value box requires you to enter the number manually. Click where it says "auto" and type in 500. Hit enter and it should accept it then. Took me a bit to realize that you couldn't just use the + and -.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> A low power limit will stop the voltage from going past a certain point (usually well below the wanted number).
> 
> So it might be that the power limits are stopping your voltage from going any higher, which makes you think it needs more voltage (because it isn't getting any), and you raise it up when in-fact it's not going up at all.
> 
> Make sure you have the latest BIOS.
> *The latest is 1.5 and can be downloaded here (this is a Windows file, run the EXE and reboot when it says to).*
> 
> After that, I'm not sure how to "unlock" the power limits besides...


If what you are saying is happening, would my increased voltage register in real temps?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> If what you are saying is happening, would my increased voltage register in real temps?


no. Set them to 500 or according to the OP's guide. These are actually current limits, not voltage. After setting, repost and check your bios vcore. For 45x try lowering turbo to like 50-ish. Repost, check bios vcore again.boot to windows and verify vcore with cpuz (i think you are looking at vid in realtemp?).

Pst back with what you see.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> All my power limits are locked on auto. UEFI won't let me change them. I think this might be the issue, since I've never seen the CPU watts go above 95w. Which from what I've read is pretty low. Could this be why its requiring higher volts? I am seeing the high volts when testing, under load.


I cant believe that you need +102mV for 4.5GHz.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You really need to delid in order to control the temps with air/water coolers. You'll see -15 to -20C with your curent cooler. Price? If you have a vise and a hammer... Only the cost of clu or clp. There have been no fatalities with this method.


Still afraid something could go wrong down the road where it could be covered under warranty.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You really need to delid in order to control the temps with air/water coolers. You'll see -15 to -20C with your curent cooler. Price? If you have a vise and a hammer... Only the cost of clu or clp. There have been no fatalities with this method.
> 
> 
> 
> Still afraid something could go wrong down the road where it could be covered under warranty.
Click to expand...









Sell the Ivy and get a Sandy.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> 80 is fine, you won't be running into these temperatures with normal usage. It's just a worst case scenario, and you're still 25K away from the TjMax, so nothing to worry about.
> 
> I'd be concerned if you saw 90+, but even then it depends on what you intent to do with that chip (e.g. folding).


It just threw me for a loop as when I ran the custom Prime test I was seeing similar temps to what most people report, but then when I ran blend and checked it after awhile my temps were like 20 degrees higher than they normally are. Trying to keep this chip for like 5 years so not trying to burn it out faster than I need to.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaRkL3AD3R*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> 80 is fine, you won't be running into these temperatures with normal usage. It's just a worst case scenario, and you're still 25K away from the TjMax, so nothing to worry about.
> 
> I'd be concerned if you saw 90+, but even then it depends on what you intent to do with that chip (e.g. folding).
> 
> 
> 
> It just threw me for a loop as when I ran the custom Prime test I was seeing similar temps to what most people report, but then when I ran blend and checked it after awhile my temps were like 20 degrees higher than they normally are. Trying to keep this chip for like 5 years so not trying to burn it out faster than I need to.
Click to expand...

Another misconception!

Temps do not degrade a chip.

IF the temps are under Tjmax then they do not hurt the chip. If it's over it will be turned off without your consent, and still no damage.

*Voltage* is what degrades a chip. Anything over stock will _eventually_ degrade a chip. Under 1.5v and it probably won't happen until long after you upgrade.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sell the Ivy and get a Sandy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Still afraid something could go wrong down the road where it could be covered under warranty.


is that a Corgi?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Still afraid something could go wrong down the road where it could be covered under warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a Corgi?
Click to expand...

Looks like a Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Looks like a Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


great dogs!! The picture with "the big picture" is welch puppy (Gus, my buddy!)


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sell the Ivy and get a Sandy.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is that a Corgi?


Yup. But the one on the avatar isnt mine. I have a tri-colored corgi


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> A low power limit will stop the voltage from going past a certain point (usually well below the wanted number).
> 
> So it might be that the power limits are stopping your voltage from going any higher, which makes you think it needs more voltage (because it isn't getting any), and you raise it up when in-fact it's not going up at all.
> 
> Make sure you have the latest BIOS.
> *The latest is 1.5 and can be downloaded here (this is a Windows file, run the EXE and reboot when it says to).*
> 
> After that, I'm not sure how to "unlock" the power limits besides...


So I took all your guys world of wisdom and applied it. Volts are still a little high but its definitely better. Heres what I got:

45
Turbo Volt Boost: +.023v
Max Vcore: 1.368v

46
Turbo Volt Boost: +.102v
Max Vcore: 1.464

Then something weird happened. While trying to get 4.7mhz stable I noticed that if I added anything beyond .180v to the turbo boost it had no effect. To test this I gave it +.300 boost and then put it under load. The vcore stayed the same as it was when it had +.180 (1.48v). So I set the turbo boost at +.176 and then started to add some volts to the offset. Right now I have it running prime at 4.7mhz with +.176v turbo boost, +.040v offset and it seems to be pretty stable its only been running about 15 minutes though. The vcore is slightly above 1.5v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> So I took all your guys world of wisdom and applied it. Volts are still a little high but its definitely better. Heres what I got:
> 
> 45
> Turbo Volt Boost: +.023v
> Max Vcore: 1.368v
> 
> 46
> Turbo Volt Boost: +.102v
> Max Vcore: 1.464
> 
> Then something weird happened. While trying to get 4.7mhz stable I noticed that if I added anything beyond .180v to the turbo boost it had no effect. To test this I gave it +.300 boost and then put it under load. The vcore stayed the same as it was when it had +.180 (1.48v). So I set the turbo boost at +.176 and then started to add some volts to the offset. Right now I have it running prime at 4.7mhz with +.176v turbo boost, +.040v offset and it seems to be pretty stable its only been running about 15 minutes though. The vcore is slightly above 1.5v.


yeah - I've noticed this also. back down turbo for 47, and add the mV to OFFSET instead. I posted about this observation some time back. it seems that after some point, turbo just can't feed the cpu. I still think you are OVing that chip. 47 should not be above 1.4 or so. do you have a digital multimeter?


----------



## wholeeo

Well when using turbo offset your limited to around 1.5. No amount of additional voltage set to turbo offset will go over it. User "ucode" goes over it in this thread,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1332541/why-did-asus-remove-additional-turbo-voltage-from-bios/0_50


----------



## Qlix

well looks like hes having the same issue i have
in which case yes... we are overvolting. but not much else to do when you cant get the damn thing stable


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well when using turbo offset your limited to around 1.5. No amount of additional voltage set to turbo offset will go over it. User "ucode" goes over it in this thread,
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1332541/why-did-asus-remove-additional-turbo-voltage-from-bios/0_50


except that this is the asrock thread...?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> except that this is the asrock thread...?


Do you read through posts or just skim through them.  Asus doesn't even have additional turbo voltage hence the thread I linked discussing it vs Asrock.


----------



## Qlix

nawp. too busy raiding and afking trash atm lol. DECEITFUL title.!


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - I've noticed this also. back down turbo for 47, and add the mV to OFFSET instead. I posted about this observation some time back. it seems that after some point, turbo just can't feed the cpu. I still think you are OVing that chip. 47 should not be above 1.4 or so. do you have a digital multimeter?


I ended up not being able to get 47 stable under 1.52v. 46 took a little more than +.102v to get stable.
I do have a multimeter. Where would I have to make the connections to get a reading?


----------



## Qlix

yeah im @ .125v to Turbo for 46 stable and no WHEA errors, anything lower i get WHEAs


----------



## tw33k

I sold my "golden" chip and just got a replacement which is not quite as good but I did get it to 4.6GHz @ 1.20v. Over the weekend I'll see how well it scales


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I sold my "golden" chip and just got a replacement which is not quite as good but I did get it to 4.6GHz @ 1.20v. Over the weekend I'll see how well it scales


using your OCF? if yes, and if you have bios 2.0, can you check the VCCM volts on the v-probe... mine is 12mV high vs bios setting and was causing instant 124s with 2133 memory!. backed down to 1.640 in bios to get 1.651 by DMM.

never a problem with 46 and lower. at 47 this was killing me!! lowered it using the DMM aas a guide and p95 with 12.288GB ram is still running (1h5min). this board almost was taken out to the garage for the hammer and wood block treatment with no good intentions on my part!

and yes, for 46 on a 3770K with +10/+55 p95 load is 1.248V, 1.240 by DMM at the v-probe.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - I've noticed this also. back down turbo for 47, and add the mV to OFFSET instead. I posted about this observation some time back. it seems that after some point, turbo just can't feed the cpu. I still think you are OVing that chip. 47 should not be above 1.4 or so. do you have a digital multimeter?
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up not being able to get 47 stable under 1.52v. 46 took a little more than +.102v to get stable.
> I do have a multimeter. Where would I have to make the connections to get a reading?
Click to expand...

On the backside of the mobo there should be 5 or 6 pairs of solder joints, just north of the socket bracket (if your graphics cards sit south*). on the ext4 (non-M) it was the second from the right, measure at idle, and you will know if its the right one or not. you aren't going to hurt anything measuring the other pairs, but be careful not to touch two posts with the same stick!


----------



## Jpmboy

*or to touch two solder points from different capacitors!!*


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> On the backside of the mobo there should be 5 or 6 pairs of solder joints, just north of the socket bracket (if your graphics cards sit south*). on the ext4 (non-M) it was the second from the right, measure at idle, and you will know if its the right one or not. you aren't going to hurt anything measuring the other pairs, but be careful not to touch two posts with the same stick!


There wouldn't happen to be any point on the front side of the motherboard where I can measure? Case is pretty small so I would have to take it out and not sure if that's going to be possible with my loop and power cables.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> On the backside of the mobo there should be 5 or 6 pairs of solder joints, just north of the socket bracket (if your graphics cards sit south*). on the ext4 (non-M) it was the second from the right, measure at idle, and you will know if its the right one or not. you aren't going to hurt anything measuring the other pairs, but be careful not to touch two posts with the same stick!
> 
> 
> 
> There wouldn't happen to be any point on the front side of the motherboard where I can measure? Case is pretty small so I would have to take it out and not sure if that's going to be possible with my loop and power cables.
Click to expand...

There should be contacts on the front.

Have no idea where they are.

Google is your friend!


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> using your OCF? if yes, and if you have bios 2.0, can you check the VCCM volts on the v-probe... mine is 12mV high vs bios setting and was causing instant 124s with 2133 memory!. backed down to 1.640 in bios to get 1.651 by DMM.
> 
> never a problem with 46 and lower. at 47 this was fkn killing me!! lowered it using the DMM aas a guide and p95 with 12.288GB ram is still running (1h5min). this board almost was taken out to the garage for the hammer and wood block treatment with no good intentions on my part!
> 
> and yes, for 46 on a 3770K with +10/+55 p95 load is 1.248V, 1.240 by DMM at the v-probe.


Yes, on the OCF. I'll be getting a DMM ASAP because I've heard a few stories like yours and it's not good enough


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> using your OCF? if yes, and if you have bios 2.0, can you check the VCCM volts on the v-probe... mine is 12mV high vs bios setting and was causing instant 124s with 2133 memory!. backed down to 1.640 in bios to get 1.651 by DMM.
> 
> never a problem with 46 and lower. at 47 this was fkn killing me!! lowered it using the DMM aas a guide and p95 with 12.288GB ram is still running (1h5min). this board almost was taken out to the garage for the hammer and wood block treatment with no good intentions on my part!
> 
> and yes, for 46 on a 3770K with +10/+55 p95 load is 1.248V, 1.240 by DMM at the v-probe.


That's interesting, going to relay this to another poor soul who has significantly worse OC results after he switched from an Asus M5G to an Asrock OCF. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> There wouldn't happen to be any point on the front side of the motherboard where I can measure? Case is pretty small so I would have to take it out and not sure if that's going to be possible with my loop and power cables.


I think it is labeled VT1 and ground to a molex black wire. Pm chronicFx, he may know.


----------



## SilverApples

Hi

Im new to all this overclocking stuff and just wanted to get some advice if im doing something wrong, i followed the guide here and ended up with 4.2 Ghz at max temp 74 'C but eventually goes down to stable 68-71 during the one hour prime95 test. Havnt touched any of the voltages just left it as what the guide said which was lowest voltage.

Currently have...

Asrock Z77 extreme 4 mobo
i5 3570k with stock cooler

Would it be risky going any higher with stock cooler or should i go back down and get a better cooler?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverApples*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Im new to all this overclocking stuff and just wanted to get some advice if im doing something wrong, i followed the guide here and ended up with 4.2 Ghz at max temp 74 'C but eventually goes down to stable 68-71 during the one hour prime95 test. Havnt touched any of the voltages just left it as what the guide said which was lowest voltage.
> 
> Currently have...
> 
> Asrock Z77 extreme 4 mobo
> i5 3570k with stock cooler
> 
> Would it be risky going any higher with stock cooler or should i go back down and get a better cooler?


You will at least need to replace the stock cooler... Which is more of a heatsink that cant cool itself very well


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverApples*
> 
> Would it be risky going any higher with stock cooler or should i go back down and get a better cooler?


I'm fairly new to oc'ing as well but getting great results using a closed loop water cooling set up, the Antec Kuhler 620. I never get over 45C* at 4.4ghz with my GPU oc'ed +225mhz playing BF3 @ Ultra 65fps.


----------



## sp00n82

My advice would be to get another cooler in any case, to simply replace that noisy piece of junk commonly known as the boxed cooler.








It'll be so much more quiet and cool.

Temps look ok so far, but you didn't state how much Vcore you're running at for that 4.2GHz.


----------



## SilverApples

jsut checked with CPU-Z its changes between .936 - 1.120.

Not too sure if this si the right information im giving you lol


----------



## SilverApples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> I'm fairly new to oc'ing as well but getting great results using a closed loop water cooling set up, the Antec Kuhler 620. I never get over 45C* at 4.4ghz with my GPU oc'ed +225mhz playing BF3 @ Ultra 65fps.


At MSY comp store antec 620 is $75 and the 920 is $99 do you know if its worth getting the 920 instead ? or the 620 is better for price/performance?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverApples*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Im new to all this overclocking stuff and just wanted to get some advice if im doing something wrong, i followed the guide here and ended up with 4.2 Ghz at max temp 74 'C but eventually goes down to stable 68-71 during the one hour prime95 test. Havnt touched any of the voltages just left it as what the guide said which was lowest voltage.
> 
> Currently have...
> 
> Asrock Z77 extreme 4 mobo
> i5 3570k with stock cooler
> 
> Would it be risky going any higher with stock cooler or should i go back down and get a better cooler?


Definitely want to invest in a good cooler. The stock heatsink is barely good enough for a stock CPU









Whats you full load vcore in CPU-z.

Your other post is showing your idle vcore? .936v?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverApples*
> 
> At MSY comp store antec 620 is $75 and the 920 is $99 do you know if its worth getting the 920 instead ? or the 620 is better for price/performance?


Can you fill out your system specs in your sig?

What case do you have?


----------



## SilverApples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Definitely want to invest in a good cooler. The stock heatsink is barely good enough for a stock CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats you full load vcore in CPU-z.
> 
> Your other post is showing your idle vcore? .936v?


OK full load 100% vcore is at 1.080v on cpuz


----------



## SilverApples

Hey guys how do you get that drop down box of your rig in your sig? this is my first time ever joining any forum so please be patient with my noobness lol


----------



## Lucky 23

You can click your name at the top right. It will be at the bottom of the page "create new rig"


----------



## SilverApples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You can click your name at the top right. It will be at the bottom of the page "create new rig"


OK done filled out the Rig builder .


----------



## LReyes66

Ok so for 46x i raised turbo to +.105V.... it doesnt get WHEA errors until 30+mins into the test.

But to be realistic if im not gonna be loading my CPU as much as prime im prob ok right?

I also got a new PSU last night but havent tested again. IDK if it would make a difference.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ok so for 46x i raised turbo to +.105V.... it doesnt get WHEA errors until 30+mins into the test.
> But to be realistic if im not gonna be loading my CPU as much as prime im prob ok right?
> I also got a new PSU last night but havent tested again. IDK if it would make a difference.


Nice work!,








If you are managing the temperature at +105mV, you'll likely loose that nasty whea with 110mV. It's best to eliminate whea since thay basically kill the efficiency of the chip as it re does a stack because the checksum failed. A PSU should not matter inless the first one was faulty or underpowered.


----------



## rafael.agp

crosspost from the Asrock Z77 OC Formula thread:

need some help here.

up to 4.3ghz with Nick's profiles run stable, no issue.

now, from 4.4ghz on, with Nick's profiles or OCing from scratch, my memories seem to get unstable.

at 4.4 nick's profile i can boot to win7 without a problem, but prime95, IBT and 3dmark11 all crash during stress. i don't really get any BSODs but the stress apps and also random programs crash. so, i figure it's definetely memory instability.

i've tried increasing and decreasing dram voltage, increasing vtt, increasing vccsa, increasing/decreasing vcore, but none of it seems to help stabilize the mems.

i don't think the mems are the problem cause i've had them on my previous system (2500k on an asrock p67 extreme6 running stable at 4.8) and also tested them with memtest at that system with no errors. i'll be running memtest this night on this rig for good measure.

so, any ideas how to get this stable? i mean, come on, it's just 4.4! can it be my cpu or mobo?

thanks in advance.

oh, it's the "black box" rig in my sig. mems are on XMP config, which is stock.

edit: memtest found no errors after running for over 7h.


----------



## sp00n82

I agree it doesn't sound too likely to be the memory after it has been running fine all the time.
As another test, you could increase the Vcore to the maximum you're comfortable with and see if it runs fine then.

@SilverApples
You don't necessarily need to spend 100 bucks for a decent cooler, if you don't intend to do higher overclocks. There are quite a few top notch air coolers available that will do the job just fine. Plus they provide some indirect cooling to the VRM units as well, which completely lacks when using (non custom) water cooling.

Regarding WHEA errors, I've found that running Prime with 864k is very reliable in finding them pretty quickly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafael.agp*
> 
> crosspost from the Asrock Z77 OC Formula thread:
> 
> need some help here.
> 
> up to 4.3ghz with Nick's profiles run stable, no issue.
> 
> now, from 4.4ghz on, with Nick's profiles or OCing from scratch, my memories seem to get unstable.
> 
> at 4.4 nick's profile i can boot to win7 without a problem, but prime95, IBT and 3dmark11 all crash during stress. i don't really get any BSODs but the stress apps and also random programs crash. so, i figure it's definetely memory instability.
> 
> i've tried increasing and decreasing dram voltage, increasing vtt, increasing vccsa, increasing/decreasing vcore, but none of it seems to help stabilize the mems.
> 
> i don't think the mems are the problem cause i've had them on my previous system (2500k on an asrock p67 extreme6 running stable at 4.8) and also tested them with memtest at that system with no errors. i'll be running memtest this night on this rig for good measure.
> 
> so, any ideas how to get this stable? i mean, come on, it's just 4.4! can it be my cpu or mobo?
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> oh, it's the "black box" rig in my sig. mems are on XMP config, which is stock.
> 
> edit: memtest found no errors after running for over 7h.


Yeah, this has been driving me nuts on the same board and same chip. you have bios 2.00 yes? What speed DdR3?
For clocks up to 46x be sure to enter 600-1000 in long and short duration power, and 1second. Everything else on auto. 46x should come in at around 5mV offset, 50mV turbo. Manually enter vdram at one notch below rated dram v. See if this helps. I'll be back on line in a few hours (this evening).

Maybe we can figure this out.


----------



## Jpmboy

If you haven't already... Here's a good tease:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6898/intel-details-haswell-overclocked-at-idf-beijing

Btw- i got 47 going on this OCF tho mainly an "edisioian" experience. 40 min into p95 with 8192 mb ram. Load vcore is 1.256 (1.245 by DMM)

130418194610.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130418194603.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130418194529.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130418194548.BMP 2304k .BMP file


----------



## rafael.agp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, this has been driving me nuts on the same board and same chip. you have bios 2.00 yes? What speed DdR3?
> For clocks up to 46x be sure to enter 600-1000 in long and short duration power, and 1second. Everything else on auto. 46x should come in at around 5mV offset, 50mV turbo. Manually enter vdram at one notch below rated dram v. See if this helps. I'll be back on line in a few hours (this evening).
> 
> Maybe we can figure this out.


yes, bios 2.0
my ram is Corsair Vengeance LP 1600mhz at 1.35v

hmm i'll try those long and short duration plus the 1s.

i've been doing only fixed voltage, so i guess it's time to go offset or turbo and see if it changes anything.

i've already tried lowering the dram voltage, it helped to last a bit longer before crashing the stress test apps, but only for like 2 minutes and a half.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafael.agp*
> 
> yes, bios 2.0
> my ram is Corsair Vengeance LP 1600mhz at 1.35v
> 
> hmm i'll try those long and short duration plus the 1s.
> 
> i've been doing only fixed voltage, so i guess it's time to go offset or turbo and see if it changes anything.
> 
> i've already tried lowering the dram voltage, it helped to last a bit longer before crashing the stress test apps, but only for like 2 minutes and a half.


before changing any settings from fixed. two things have worked for me. lower the dram v as you did, raise VT1 by 1 or two notches, and lower VT2 by one notch as in the bios settings I posted earlier. it may take a little tweaking of those two parameters, but I finally got 47 stable (1hour with 12288MB ram committed). with your cooling (not delidded I presume?) controlling temperature may be the limiting factor, but a full loop like you have will help a lot.. post back with how you do.
I'll reload 47 and grab some screen shots for all pages.
I began working on 48...


----------



## rafael.agp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> before changing any settings from fixed. two things have worked for me. lower the dram v as you did, raise VT1 by 1 or two notches, and lower VT2 by one notch as in the bios settings I posted earlier. it may take a little tweaking of those two parameters, but I finally got 47 stable (1hour with 12288MB ram committed). with your cooling (not delidded I presume?) controlling temperature may be the limiting factor, but a full loop like you have will help a lot.. post back with how you do.
> I'll reload 47 and grab some screen shots for all pages.
> I began working on 48...


hmm cool, i'll try that too.

yeah i'm not delidded yet, no money for a new chip if i botch the current one delidding, haha. but i will later on.


----------



## SilverApples

Ok. Decided to get the noctua d14 cooler. Anyone know if I'll be able to reach a stable 4.5 to 4.8ghz with this cooler with acceptable temps? Also I'll be upgrading my ram, is there a certain type that's best for overclocking your cpu (not oc'ing ram) as in clock speeds like 1600, 1866, 2000 and above? I plan to to buy 2400mhz 2x8GB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverApples*
> 
> Ok. Decided to get the noctua d14 cooler. Anyone know if I'll be able to reach a stable 4.5 to 4.8ghz with this cooler with acceptable temps? Also I'll be upgrading my ram, is there a certain type that's best for overclocking your cpu (not oc'ing ram) as in clock speeds like 1600, 1866, 2000 and above? I plan to to buy 2400mhz 2x8GB


yeah - the D14 is a great air cooler... huge! with that, 45x easy. unless you plan on 48+, 2400 ram won't really make a difference. you may do better with a low CAS 1866 or 2133. a ways back I uploaded a DRAM speed calculator. I have to fire up my other machine to get at it... "cas timings.xls"


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverApples*
> 
> Ok. Decided to get the noctua d14 cooler. Anyone know if I'll be able to reach a stable 4.5 to 4.8ghz with this cooler with acceptable temps? Also I'll be upgrading my ram, is there a certain type that's best for overclocking your cpu (not oc'ing ram) as in clock speeds like 1600, 1866, 2000 and above? I plan to to buy 2400mhz 2x8GB


That depends on your voltage and what you consider acceptable temperature. The D14 is top dog for air, I think that's a pretty reasonable goal, and acceptable voltage threshold will stop you before temps will. As far as RAM, high MHz & low CAS is what you are looking for. Overclocking RAM is not very hard, and I would encourage it! Get to know your machine and squeeze it for all its worth!

Edit to add: JPM has a point...There really is not much noticeable difference after a point with RAM except synthetic benchmarks.....but that shouldn't stop you from tuning it up...


----------



## Jpmboy

64bit total nanosec is the number to consider. enter frequency, casL...

cas timings - Copy.xls 16k .xls file


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

Okay, is there a reason all these different programs report such drastically different results? CPU-Z, Core Temp, Real Temp and HWinfo64 all report varying data. Example:



Real Temp is missing in this shot but the same principles apply. Notice in that picture that CPU-Z and Core Temp are reporting 46x multiplier is active while HWinfo64 reports the true idle multiplier of 16x. Next note the voltages, CPU-Z I have determined is spot on accurate in terms of vcore at all times, it just uses 0.008 increments so it tends to bounce. For some odd reason Core Temp and HWinfo64 are NOT reading my correct LLC adjusted voltage, they spit out the same higher vcore no matter what as long as my LLC is something other than max. Why is that? I'd love to just close CPU-Z and HWinfo64 in favor of only running one app to monitor voltage, temps and multiplier in a lighter-weight package, but they're all different.

Anyone else with similar findings? Here's my check list of what's right in each app:

CPU-Z = vcore
HWinfo64 = multiplier and temperature
Core Temp = temperature
Real Temp = temperature

And now what's wrong in each app:

CPU-Z = multiplier (stuck at max multi for ~5 minutes after boot)
HWinfo64 = load vcore doesn't account for LLC
Core Temp = load vcore also doesn't account for LLC, multiplier (same as CPU-Z, stuck at max for ~5 minutes after boot)
Real Temp = multiplier seems flakier than HWinfo64

At first I thought this was some sort of processor error from an unstable overclock, but even at bare bones stock settings it's still giving me the same type of odd mismatching behavior. I'd love to hear from others on what's the story here.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaRkL3AD3R*
> 
> Okay, is there a reason all these different programs report such drastically different results? CPU-Z, Core Temp, Real Temp and HWinfo64 all report varying data. Example:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Temp is missing in this shot but the same principles apply. Notice in that picture that CPU-Z and Core Temp are reporting 46x multiplier is active while HWinfo64 reports the true idle multiplier of 16x. Next note the voltages, CPU-Z I have determined is spot on accurate in terms of vcore at all times, it just uses 0.008 increments so it tends to bounce. For some odd reason Core Temp and HWinfo64 are NOT reading my correct LLC adjusted voltage, they spit out the same higher vcore no matter what as long as my LLC is something other than max. Why is that? I'd love to just close CPU-Z and HWinfo64 in favor of only running one app to monitor voltage, temps and multiplier in a lighter-weight package, but they're all different.
> 
> Anyone else with similar findings? Here's my check list of what's right in each app:
> 
> CPU-Z = vcore
> HWinfo64 = multiplier and temperature
> Core Temp = temperature
> Real Temp = temperature
> 
> And now what's wrong in each app:
> 
> CPU-Z = multiplier (stuck at max multi for ~5 minutes after boot)
> HWinfo64 = load vcore doesn't account for LLC
> Core Temp = load vcore also doesn't account for LLC, multiplier (same as CPU-Z, stuck at max for ~5 minutes after boot)
> Real Temp = multiplier seems flakier than HWinfo64
> 
> At first I thought this was some sort of processor error from an unstable overclock, but even at bare bones stock settings it's still giving me the same type of odd mismatching behavior. I'd love to hear from others on what's the story here.


try only one program at a time, I don't think more than one can accurately read the sensors at the same time. You are not the first to experience this phenomena. I have seen the same issues. Now I use open hardware monitor, and it shows me whats up.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you haven't already... Here's a good tease:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6898/intel-details-haswell-overclocked-at-idf-beijing
> 
> Btw- i got 47 going on this OCF tho mainly an "edisioian" experience. 40 min into p95 with 8192 mb ram. Load vcore is 1.256 (1.245 by DMM)
> 
> 130418194610.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130418194603.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130418194529.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130418194548.BMP 2304k .BMP file


I really need a DMM. Our voltage for 4.7GHz is the same. Mine however, on offset, jumps from 1.256v up to 1.280! Took a while to get it stable but all good now. 4.8GHz is kicking my @55 at the moment. I was trying to get it stable >1.3v but I don't think it's gonna happen.

*UPDATE:*


CPU-Z


----------



## SilverApples

Atm I use Kingston 4x2GB 1333mhz 9-9-9-24. Should I upgrade or am I the fine with this one still. Just mostly gaming. I want 2x8gb.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try only one program at a time, I don't think more than one can accurately read the sensors at the same time. You are not the first to experience this phenomena. I have seen the same issues. Now I use open hardware monitor, and it shows me whats up.


I have had no problems whatsoever running a multitude of programs at the same time. The real reason you're seeing this differences is that out of this specific collection of programs you're using, only CPU-Z is displaying the Vcore, while all other are reporting the VID. Those are not the same!
The VID in these tools is calculated off the Vcore, and is meant to display the chip specific voltage for a certain frequency, which was tested by Intel while manufacturing the chip. Of course this is only useful if you're still running at Auto voltages (and not above 3.8-4.2GHz, the maximum one core can run by default without overclocking), so in reality this number is quite meaningless. You should only ever care about the Vcore value.

There was also a problem with a certain version of CPU-Z, which didn't recognize any frequency changes and so was stuck at displaying the max freq all the time. So make sure to upgrade to the latest version.
I'd also recommend Open Hardware Monitor, which is a great addition to CPU-Z imo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> I have had no problems whatsoever running a multitude of programs at the same time. The real reason you're seeing this differences is that out of this specific collection of programs you're using, only CPU-Z is displaying the Vcore, while all other are reporting the VID. Those are not the same!
> The VID in these tools is calculated off the Vcore, and is meant to display the chip specific voltage for a certain frequency, which was tested by Intel while manufacturing the chip. Of course this is only useful if you're still running at Auto voltages (and not above 3.8-4.2GHz, the maximum one core can run by default without overclocking), so in reality this number is quite meaningless. You should only ever care about the Vcore value.
> 
> There was also a problem with a certain version of CPU-Z, which didn't recognize any frequency changes and so was stuck at displaying the max freq all the time. So make sure to upgrade to the latest version.
> I'd also recommend Open Hardware Monitor, which is a great addition to CPU-Z imo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I really need a DMM. Our voltage for 4.7GHz is the same. Mine however, on offset, jumps from 1.256v up to 1.280! Took a while to get it stable but all good now. 4.8GHz is kicking my @55 at the moment. I was trying to get it stable >1.3v but I don't think it's gonna happen.
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> 
> CPU-Z


try using p95 with 90% ram committed. 5 min per FFT, sizes 8-4096

aid 64 (which I have) does not reveal the instability. I can run it for hours like p95 with 1600mb committed, but set the ram usage to 85% and fail... that is now fixed for me at 47, working thru 48 over time.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try using p95 with 90% ram committed. 5 min per FFT, sizes 8-4096
> 
> aid 64 (which I have) does not reveal the instability. I can run it for hours like p95 with 1600mb committed, but set the ram usage to 85% and fail... that is now fixed for me at 47, working thru 48 over time.


Yeah, I've had settings that ran just fine with 17+ hours of Prime, but setting LinX or Prime to use ~90% of RAM revealed the remaining instabilities pretty quickly.


----------



## tw33k

I've never used Prime and never will. I've lost count of the number of times I've seen someone run it for 12 hours+ only to have the system crash when they start a game or something. I've never had a system crash after it has successfully run Aida64 (even back when it was called Everest)


----------



## rafael.agp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> before changing any settings from fixed. two things have worked for me. lower the dram v as you did, raise VT1 by 1 or two notches, and lower VT2 by one notch as in the bios settings I posted earlier. it may take a little tweaking of those two parameters, but I finally got 47 stable (1hour with 12288MB ram committed). with your cooling (not delidded I presume?) controlling temperature may be the limiting factor, but a full loop like you have will help a lot.. post back with how you do.
> I'll reload 47 and grab some screen shots for all pages.
> I began working on 48...


tried all of your tips to no avail.

i'm gonna try some offset/turbo OCing and if that doesn't fix it, i'll get some new mems...


----------



## Gerbacio

Im making this post for a Good Canadian friend of mine ....hes considering the Asrock Extreme 4 for a purchase

he has a i5 2500k and a Gigabyte Windforce 670 2gb (hes considering adding another one)

he read a few reviews citing issues with SLI on the Asrock board.....since i dont have SLI i cant help him

Any users here running SLI on Asrock that can say if they have encountered any issues whatsoever ? support problems? configuration issues ...anything whatsoever!

Ill Rep you up for you reply ...thanks in advance!


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Im making this post for a Good Canadian friend of mine ....hes considering the Asrock Extreme 4 for a purchase
> 
> he has a i5 2500k and a Gigabyte Windforce 670 2gb (hes considering adding another one)
> 
> he read a few reviews citing issues with SLI on the Asrock board.....since i dont have SLI i cant help him
> 
> Any users here running SLI on Asrock that can say if they have encountered any issues whatsoever ? support problems? configuration issues ...anything whatsoever!
> 
> Ill Rep you up for you reply ...thanks in advance!


No video till after windows loads while using SLI. Doesn't happen every time, but enough to be an annoyance. Especially when trying to fiddle with overclocking and not being able to get into bios (ER... It's in bios but can't see anything). Doesn't do this with one card... Ever.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've never used Prime and never will. I've lost count of the number of times I've seen someone run it for 12 hours+ only to have the system crash when they start a game or something. I've never had a system crash after it has successfully run Aida64 (even back when it was called Everest)


Only problem is Aida64 is not free and prime95 is.

It might not work 100% of the time, but for the great majority of users it does.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Only problem is Aida64 is not free and prime95 is.
> 
> It might not work 100% of the time, but for the great majority of users it does.


A64 was free for me.... :scared:


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Only problem is Aida64 is not free and prime95 is.
> 
> It might not work 100% of the time, but for the great majority of users it does.


I'm not suggesting people don't use it. I'm just explaining why I don't


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafael.agp*
> 
> tried all of your tips to no avail.
> 
> i'm gonna try some offset/turbo OCing and if that doesn't fix it, i'll get some new mems...


eh - oh well. I do think switching to offset mode is better overall.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'm not suggesting people don't use it. I'm just explaining why I don't


I have em both. they are quite different in what gets stressed and how.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Only problem is Aida64 is not free and prime95 is.
> 
> It might not work 100% of the time, but for the great majority of users it does.
> 
> 
> 
> A64 was free for me.... :scared:
Click to expand...

Shhhhh.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Only problem is Aida64 is not free and prime95 is.
> 
> It might not work 100% of the time, but for the great majority of users it does.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not suggesting people don't use it. I'm just explaining why I don't
Click to expand...

I know.
I was just explaining why prime95 is preferred over AIDA64 most of the time.


----------



## inedenimadam

Well I have just had something unfortunate happen. It appears there is some faulty wiring in my house. A light was switched on in the same room that I pull power for my projector while me and the boys were watching some youtube. The circuit breaker was thrown, so I went to switch it back on. The damage seems more like a lightning strike. Whatever voltage spike that killed the projector must have traveled across HDMI and took out my 7850, and possibly some of the pci slots on the ext4.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well I have just had something unfortunate happen. It appears there is some faulty wiring in my house. A light was switched on in the same room that I pull power for my projector while me and the boys were watching some youtube. The circuit breaker was thrown, so I went to switch it back on. The damage seems more like a lightning strike. Whatever voltage spike that killed the projector must have traveled across HDMI and took out my 7850, and possibly some of the pci slots on the ext4.


Damn man. I would be shattered


----------



## rafael.agp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> eh - oh well. I do think switching to offset mode is better overall.


offset actually made it worse hahaha lotta BSOD 124. i messed around with VTT but could not prevent the 124s.

i'm getting some ripjawsX and we'll see. if the issue persists, i'm never buying Asrock again.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafael.agp*
> 
> offset actually made it worse hahaha lotta BSOD 124. i messed around with VTT but could not prevent the 124s.
> 
> i'm getting some ripjawsX and we'll see. if the issue persists, i'm never buying Asrock again.


The OC Formula is the one good board they have, not sure how much difference the memory will make, but mid range corsair vengeance ram is pretty bottom of the barrel for memory.
I see in previous posts you are using Nick's preloaded profiles, I would start overclocking from scratch. I don't have the OC formula to see myself, but if Nick's profiles are anything like Shamino's profiles on the ROG boards, they could have settings preloaded for 6Ghz + overclocks (possibly too much for a daily OC).


----------



## tw33k

I've found the preloaded profiles are a good place to start. I set it and then go through it and change the values I need to to get the system stable. Also gives me an idea of where to start with the more unfamiliar settings


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafael.agp*
> 
> offset actually made it worse hahaha lotta BSOD 124. i messed around with VTT but could not prevent the 124s.
> 
> i'm getting some ripjawsX and we'll see. if the issue persists, i'm never buying Asrock again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The OC Formula is the one good board they have, not sure how much difference the memory will make, but mid range corsair vengeance ram is pretty bottom of the barrel for memory.
> I see in previous posts you are using Nick's preloaded profiles, I would start overclocking from scratch. I don't have the OC formula to see myself, but if Nick's profiles are anything like Shamino's profiles on the ROG boards, they could have settings preloaded for 6Ghz + overclocks (possibly too much for a daily OC).


don't give up. it took me a very long time to get it stable at 47 when loaded under p95 AND with 12.288GB of 16GB ram committed to the stress test.

something like 45 should be simple. try first clr cmos. then set all parameter as described on pg 1 of trhis thread. The OP did an outstanding job of detailing key settings for offset. before delidding and watercooling (yes - the stock heatsink1) this worked for 45.

Dram on AUTO
Offset @ +10mV
Turbo @ +23mV
iPLL OFF
LLC 3
(everything else on AUTO)

IBT was 1.208 using open hardware monitor, and 1.196 using a DMM (temps were in the 90s! very quick - !)
P95 stable with 85% of 8G committed. (2133, Cl 11, 1.6V (HyperX)... I added two more sticks and it worked too.

your voltages may vary some, but 45 should come easy. once I dellided this chip, the stock HS worked fine temps < 88C.


----------



## rafael.agp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The OC Formula is the one good board they have, not sure how much difference the memory will make, but mid range corsair vengeance ram is pretty bottom of the barrel for memory.
> I see in previous posts you are using Nick's preloaded profiles, I would start overclocking from scratch. I don't have the OC formula to see myself, but if Nick's profiles are anything like Shamino's profiles on the ROG boards, they could have settings preloaded for 6Ghz + overclocks (possibly too much for a daily OC).


i liked my previous Asrock board a lot to be honest, a P67 Extreme6. overclocked my 2500k very well (ran @ 4.8ghz 24/7 on a NH-D14), using the same Corsair mems.
i've also tried from scratch, without using Nick's profiles as basis, and still couldn't get the mems stable at only 4.4ghz even tho they're very stable at 4.3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don't give up. it took me a very long time to get it stable at 47 when loaded under p95 AND with 12.288GB of 16GB ram committed to the stress test.
> 
> something like 45 should be simple. try first clr cmos. then set all parameter as described on pg 1 of trhis thread. The OP did an outstanding job of detailing key settings for offset. before delidding and watercooling (yes - the stock heatsink1) this worked for 45.
> 
> Dram on AUTO
> Offset @ +10mV
> Turbo @ +23mV
> iPLL OFF
> LLC 3
> (everything else on AUTO)
> 
> IBT was 1.208 using open hardware monitor, and 1.196 using a DMM (temps were in the 90s! very quick - !)
> P95 stable with 85% of 8G committed. (2133, Cl 11, 1.6V (HyperX)... I added two more sticks and it worked too.
> 
> your voltages may vary some, but 45 should come easy. once I dellided this chip, the stock HS worked fine temps < 88C.


i'm not giving up just yet, but getting new mems cause these Corsair ones are frustrating the **** out of me. hopefully it will be better with them. we'll see, i'll be reporting back for sure.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've never used Prime and never will. I've lost count of the number of times I've seen someone run it for 12 hours+ only to have the system crash when they start a game or something. I've never had a system crash after it has successfully run Aida64 (even back when it was called Everest)


I have had zero problem with prime, but I use it more than most. I do 24 hours with default torture test settings, but the memory used raised to at least 90% of available. Then when I switch to offset mode I do another 24 hours. While the tests are running I have event viewer up to check for WHEA or anything else that pops up, and I don't use the machines or ask them to do anything else while the tests are running. Just my two cents.


----------



## SilverApples

ok ran 4.6 for 4 hours with no errors.. trying to get a stable 4.7 i go alright till i hit the 10 mins mark with an error. my settings atm is

core voltage in cpu-z: 1.136v
turbo: +.039v
offset: +.05v
cpu pll: 1.89v
temps at: 58 max
internal pll ovrvoltage: enabled

since i can get go steady for at least 10mins does it mean i have a chance to get it stable with a little more tweaking or ive hit my limit.?

EDIT: all other settings are set to what the OC guide says on page 1.


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaRkL3AD3R*
> 
> Real Temp = multiplier seems flakier than HWinfo64


RealTemp is the only program of the bunch that follows the monitoring method recommended by Intel. It uses high performance timers within your CPU. These timers run at billions of cycles per second so software can precisely determine what multiplier a CPU is using.

CPU-Z might start with this method but then it modifies the Intel recommended method so it can provide users with consistent MHz numbers for validation purposes even when a CPU is lightly loaded. If a CPU is using any of the low power C States like C1E, C3 or C6, the multiplier can be rapidly changing thousands of times a second and CPU-Z has chosen to ignore this. Reporting either the highest Turbo multiplier or the 16 multiplier when lightly loaded and nothing in between does not tell you what your CPU is really doing internally.

If RealTemp shows your multiplier jumping all over the place it is because your multiplier *IS* jumping all over the place.

Every monitoring utility gets compared to CPU-Z so some of them have decided to try and report the same as CPU-Z does. It's a lot less hassle doing that than being criticized in forums for not being just like CPU-Z.

Intel includes high performance monitoring timers in their CPUs for a reason and these timers are available in all of their Core i and Core 2 CPUs. Intel also publicly documents how to go about using them. That's the method that RealTemp has been following since November 2008 when Intel released their Turbo White Paper.

If you want to see what some of the popular monitoring utilities don't tell you about your CPU then check out this post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1310942/core-temp-or-realtemp-for-ivy-bridge#post_18294966

You may not realize this but CPU-Z changed its monitoring method recently.

http://imageshack.us/a/img59/6682/cpuzoldnew.png

What version is correct? Does either version accurately tell you what your CPU multiplier is really doing?

The monitoring timers in the Intel CPUs are a shared resource. That means if one monitoring application decides to stop and start these timers randomly, that can interfere with other monitoring software getting accurate results from them. I can guarantee you that if you use RealTemp by itself, it will be able to tell you exactly what your CPU is really doing.

RealTemp T|I Edition
http://www.overclock.net/t/1330144/realtemp-t-i-edition


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverApples*
> 
> ok ran 4.6 for 4 hours with no errors.. trying to get a stable 4.7 i go alright till i hit the 10 mins mark with an error. my settings atm is
> 
> core voltage in cpu-z: 1.136v
> turbo: +.039v
> offset: +.05v
> cpu pll: 1.89v
> temps at: 58 max
> internal pll ovrvoltage: enabled
> 
> since i can get go steady for at least 10mins does it mean i have a chance to get it stable with a little more tweaking or ive hit my limit.?
> 
> EDIT: all other settings are set to what the OC guide says on page 1.


Increase your turbo and then run the test again


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> RealTemp is the only program of the bunch that follows the monitoring method recommended by Intel. It uses high performance timers within your CPU. These timers run at billions of cycles per second so software can precisely determine what multiplier a CPU is using.
> 
> CPU-Z might start with this method but then it modifies the Intel recommended method so it can provide users with consistent MHz numbers for validation purposes even when a CPU is lightly loaded. If a CPU is using any of the low power C States like C1E, C3 or C6, the multiplier can be rapidly changing thousands of times a second and CPU-Z has chosen to ignore this. Reporting either the highest Turbo multiplier or the 16 multiplier when lightly loaded and nothing in between does not tell you what your CPU is really doing internally.
> 
> If RealTemp shows your multiplier jumping all over the place it is because your multiplier *IS* jumping all over the place.
> 
> Every monitoring utility gets compared to CPU-Z so some of them have decided to try and report the same as CPU-Z does. It's a lot less hassle doing that than being criticized in forums for not being just like CPU-Z.
> 
> Intel includes high performance monitoring timers in their CPUs for a reason and these timers are available in all of their Core i and Core 2 CPUs. Intel also publicly documents how to go about using them. That's the method that RealTemp has been following since November 2008 when Intel released their Turbo White Paper.
> 
> If you want to see what some of the popular monitoring utilities don't tell you about your CPU then check out this post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1310942/core-temp-or-realtemp-for-ivy-bridge#post_18294966
> 
> You may not realize this but CPU-Z changed its monitoring method recently.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img59/6682/cpuzoldnew.png
> 
> What version is correct? Does either version accurately tell you what your CPU multiplier is really doing?
> 
> The monitoring timers in the Intel CPUs are a shared resource. That means if one monitoring application decides to stop and start these timers randomly, that can interfere with other monitoring software getting accurate results from them. I can guarantee you that if you use RealTemp by itself, it will be able to tell you exactly what your CPU is really doing.
> 
> RealTemp T|I Edition
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1330144/realtemp-t-i-edition


excellent summary! +1


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> excellent summary! +1


Agreed, probably going to dump everything in favor of real temp now...


----------



## justanoldman

Real Temp is great, and the TI version is my favorite.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> Agreed, probably going to dump everything in favor of real temp now...


open Hardware monitor works very well too. I just compared the two. Identical values for temps and clocks. OHM also will show all clocks between 1600 and 4900 (stepping). as we have said before, you shouldn't run two programs pointing at the same sensors. I use OHM specifically because I can port the data to a control-monitor software package I use.


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> open Hardware monitor works very well too. I just compared the two. Identical values for temps and clocks. OHM also will show all clocks between 1600 and 4900 (stepping). as we have said before, you shouldn't run two programs pointing at the same sensors. I use OHM specifically because I can port the data to a control-monitor software package I use.


my ohm isn't showing me vcore for some reason... Does yours?


----------



## Jpmboy

Untitled2.png 258k .png file
yes..

Untitled.png 226k .png file


----------



## Qlix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Untitled2.png 258k .png file
> yes..
> 
> Untitled.png 226k .png file


goddamn it, what did I do now...


----------



## inedenimadam

I hate to say it, but after my faulty electrical situation frying components, I think I am jumping ship for a Gigabyte and putting my ASRock to rest. It was a good board while it lasted (other than the voltage misreading), but without pci slots, it is pretty much useless as a gaming board. probably going to rebuild in a node and go for a mini. bad timing too, $1000.00 worth of components dead just a few weeks before I take the family to Puerto Rico for the summer, so not allot of extra funds lying around for a rebuild!


----------



## SilverApples

ok ive done prime95 on 4.9ghz just over 7 hours following the guide.

All my settings were set to what the guide had said.

Only thing changed were

turbo votage: +1.76v
Internal PLL overvoltage: enabled

are my temps ok? would this be considered completely stable? also looked at event logs.. no criticals, errors or warnings during the 7 hour test.

feedback or advice on anything i should change on my 4.9ghz test would be helpful.

tried for 5ghz at 1.3v crashed after 8 mins. never tried anything higher koz my temps were around 75'C mark.
any advice on changing FSB? its on 100mhz maybe upping it to 101mhz or 102mhz, too dangerous or?
want to see if the chip i have is capable of running prim at 5ghz stable for a few hours.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I hate to say it, but after my faulty electrical situation frying components, I think I am jumping ship for a Gigabyte and putting my ASRock to rest. It was a good board while it lasted (other than the voltage misreading), but without pci slots, it is pretty much useless as a gaming board. probably going to rebuild in a node and go for a mini. bad timing too, $1000.00 worth of components dead just a few weeks before I take the family to Puerto Rico for the summer, so not allot of extra funds lying around for a rebuild!


I was born and raised in Puerto Rico....been living in South Carolina for 5 years now.... Let me know if you need any tips on where to go visit or eat!! i can tell you where the best places are for everything









also cant you RMA them? they usually take weeks to come back....so the vacation might kill some of that time!


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverApples*
> 
> 
> 
> ok ive done prime95 on 4.9ghz just over 7 hours following the guide.
> 
> All my settings were set to what the guide had said.
> 
> Only thing changed were
> 
> turbo votage: +1.76v
> Internal PLL overvoltage: enabled
> 
> are my temps ok? would this be considered completely stable? also looked at event logs.. no criticals, errors or warnings during the 7 hour test.
> 
> feedback or advice on anything i should change on my 4.9ghz test would be helpful.
> 
> tried for 5ghz at 1.3v crashed after 8 mins. never tried anything higher koz my temps were around 75'C mark.
> any advice on changing FSB? its on 100mhz maybe upping it to 101mhz or 102mhz, too dangerous or?
> want to see if the chip i have is capable of running prim at 5ghz stable for a few hours.


+1.76v? Sure you dont mean +.176v? whats your vcore under load? Almost anything above 1.5v is gonna degrade that chip over time. So a 1/4v over that is pretty high. People run that under LN2.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SilverApples*
> 
> 
> 
> ok ive done prime95 on 4.9ghz just over 7 hours following the guide.
> 
> All my settings were set to what the guide had said.
> 
> Only thing changed were
> 
> turbo votage: +1.76v
> Internal PLL overvoltage: enabled
> 
> are my temps ok? would this be considered completely stable? also looked at event logs.. no criticals, errors or warnings during the 7 hour test.
> 
> feedback or advice on anything i should change on my 4.9ghz test would be helpful.
> 
> tried for 5ghz at 1.3v crashed after 8 mins. never tried anything higher koz my temps were around 75'C mark.
> any advice on changing FSB? its on 100mhz maybe upping it to 101mhz or 102mhz, too dangerous or?
> want to see if the chip i have is capable of running prim at 5ghz stable for a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> +1.76v? Sure you dont mean +.176v? whats your vcore under load? Almost anything above 1.5v is gonna degrade that chip over time. So a 1/4v over that is pretty high. People run that under LN2.
Click to expand...

Obviously it was a typo. At that voltage his chip _would_ be dead.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Obviously it was a typo. At that voltage his chip _would_ be dead.


Just trying to help.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Obviously it was a typo. At that voltage his chip _would_ be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to help.
Click to expand...

Didn't mean to come off as rude. Was just answering your question.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Didn't mean to come off as rude. Was just answering your question.


Its cool dude. Thats probably where I went wrong when I first was trying to OC my chip. I think I might have applied too much voltage, now I have to run 1.46v to get 4.6mhz stable.


----------



## SilverApples

yeh sorry guys was a typo. meant "+.176v TURBO voltage.

my vcore is 1.264v (it shows in the image i posted up)
4.9GHz, MAX temps are 69'C, 73'C, 73'C, 71'C (4 cores left to right) prime95 for 7 hrs (settings are kennys recommened ones.)

does my 4.9 ghz run seem safe?
should i down clock to 4.8 where all cores max temps are 64'C and below after 12hrs prime?
or should i give 5ghz a shot?

tried 1.3v vcore at 5ghz. after 8mins crashed (WHEA UNCORRECTED ERROR). temps were around 74-78'C
should try higher vcore? or keep 4.9 but increase FSB? or any other suggestions?

Just some advice or tips. or................. just forget about attempting 5ghz lol (im sticking with the noctua d14 cooler no plans for watercooling system)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverApples*
> 
> 
> 
> ok ive done prime95 on 4.9ghz just over 7 hours following the guide.
> 
> All my settings were set to what the guide had said.
> 
> Only thing changed were
> 
> turbo votage: +1.76v
> Internal PLL overvoltage: enabled
> 
> are my temps ok? would this be considered completely stable? also looked at event logs.. no criticals, errors or warnings during the 7 hour test.
> 
> feedback or advice on anything i should change on my 4.9ghz test would be helpful.
> 
> tried for 5ghz at 1.3v crashed after 8 mins. never tried anything higher koz my temps were around 75'C mark.
> any advice on changing FSB? its on 100mhz maybe upping it to 101mhz or 102mhz, too dangerous or?
> want to see if the chip i have is capable of running prim at 5ghz stable for a few hours.


Vcore and temps look great. Good Job









I wouldnt touch the Base clock just use the multiplier.


----------



## Qlix

ok guys so theres a Lord Xeb guy that says 1792 FFTs @ 1min intervals is much better for stressing than your test, Anythoughts. Ive been playing around with what he said and so far, ive found it to be true. Ive gotten errors to pop up with his test quicker than the test in here (not to say that this isnt effective, just want a different opinion, and a level headed discussion)

let me elaborate: Basically the idea is that the small FFTs "only tests your on-die cache, and only level 1 or something (ie a very small part of it)" (from another poster on the same thread). This is where the heat comes from. The heat from the 8k tests is not really simulating real world scenarios. The 1792s basically thrash your cpu, drop it out of load, thrash it again, and do this indefinitely. You should never come anywhere close to the heat produced by small FFts.

I didnt explain that near as well as the other thread did. But im trying!


----------



## Nexo

Great Guide


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I hate to say it, but after my faulty electrical situation frying components, I think I am jumping ship for a Gigabyte and putting my ASRock to rest. It was a good board while it lasted (other than the voltage misreading), but without pci slots, it is pretty much useless as a gaming board. probably going to rebuild in a node and go for a mini. bad timing too, $1000.00 worth of components dead just a few weeks before I take the family to Puerto Rico for the summer, so not allot of extra funds lying around for a rebuild!
> 
> 
> 
> I was born and raised in Puerto Rico....been living in South Carolina for 5 years now.... Let me know if you need any tips on where to go visit or eat!! i can tell you where the best places are for everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also cant you RMA them? they usually take weeks to come back....so the vacation might kill some of that time!
Click to expand...

I wont be one of the people that RMA user-end mistakes like bad wiring in the house. That said, I was pretty straight forward with ASUS on the video card, and they are going to help me out and try to fix it, but I am prepared that it might not happen. Upon further investigation, it appears that not all is lost with my projector either. The thing sprung back to life this morning when I turned it on, its not accepting HDMI input, but it will take the old 3 prong "COMPONENT IN", so it will be a matter of the proper adapters, and I will be back in business. The mobo, I just don't care to deal with ASRock, they have lost me as a customer when I called and told them the situation. They essentially told me to get stuffed, so yeah...going after a gigabyte or an ASUS. Customer Service is huge for me, and I would rather take a slightly more expensive or lesser overall quality item if I know the company stands behind the product, and ASRock just doenst seem to do that.

Thanks for the offer, my wife is Puerto Rican, so we are good! She has family there, and we will be bouncing between San Juan where my wife will be working during the weeks, and Ponce where most of her family lives, they also have a house by Parguera that I am looking forward to spending some time at!


----------



## ursolusob

Hey guys,
I need some help. Here's my story:

I've been running an i5 2500k on a z68 extreme 3 Gen 3 w/16GB Corsair 1600 and an older 9800GT. I've had it for 7-8 months running at 4.1GHz on stock intel air with no issues (I had previously only adjusted the ratio to 41, leaving everything else on default). Fast forward, I've recently built a new i7 3770k rig for my sister using this guide here (very handy) and thought I could do more to lower my temps. I bought a zalman lq310 for $30 AR and installed it this weekend.

So, upon booting up, I went straight to BIOS and followed the guide like I did on the i7 using the initial settings except I started with the ratio at 41 which is where I had been running it. Save BIOS and attempt to boot. As soon as the Windows logo comes up and the spinning colored circles appear (Win7), a very fast BSOD and reboot. So, back to BIOS and step down the ratio by -1, reboot, BSOD, rinse & repeat&#8230;So, I reset to defaults on the board, same BSOD. Clear CMOS, BSOD.

So, I go into windows repair and it says it's unable to repair. At this point, I'm thinking there's an issue with the Windows files so I restore the HDD using Windows Home Server to an earlier backup (had to do this in another computer as WHS would not find the proper drivers for the NIC). Re-install restored HDD, same thing, BSOD. Finally was able to get it to stop restarting and photograph the screen.



Also, at this point, I re-ran the startup repair and found this error at the end of the unable to repair message: Root Cause Found: A patch is preventing the system from starting. Error code = 0x490



I tried running CHKDSK /F but that would not work (NTFS does not allow message). Again, since I've restored to an earlier image, I would imagine any MBR issues would be gone. I also verified that the SATA was set to IDE.

Note: I did restart my pc a few times while torn apart just to make sure the water pump was working & not leaking (I forgot to unplug the HDD so it probably had a few restarts during windows boot).

After sleeping on it (fitfully, I might add), I'm thinking of trying to install windows on an old hard drive from scratch and see if it boots OK tonight, and if so, I would think that maybe my HDD has issues? If it doesn't, then I'm thinking there might be a hardware issue on the MB?

Any thoughts? All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ursolusob*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I need some help. Here's my story:
> 
> I've been running an i5 2500k on a z68 extreme 3 Gen 3 w/16GB Corsair 1600 and an older 9800GT. I've had it for 7-8 months running at 4.1GHz on stock intel air with no issues (I had previously only adjusted the ratio to 41, leaving everything else on default). Fast forward, I've recently built a new i7 3770k rig for my sister using this guide here (very handy) and thought I could do more to lower my temps. I bought a zalman lq310 for $30 AR and installed it this weekend.
> 
> So, upon booting up, I went straight to BIOS and followed the guide like I did on the i7 using the initial settings except I started with the ratio at 41 which is where I had been running it. Save BIOS and attempt to boot. As soon as the Windows logo comes up and the spinning colored circles appear (Win7), a very fast BSOD and reboot. So, back to BIOS and step down the ratio by -1, reboot, BSOD, rinse & repeat&#8230;So, I reset to defaults on the board, same BSOD. Clear CMOS, BSOD.
> 
> So, I go into windows repair and it says it's unable to repair. At this point, I'm thinking there's an issue with the Windows files so I restore the HDD using Windows Home Server to an earlier backup (had to do this in another computer as WHS would not find the proper drivers for the NIC). Re-install restored HDD, same thing, BSOD. Finally was able to get it to stop restarting and photograph the screen.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, at this point, I re-ran the startup repair and found this error at the end of the unable to repair message: Root Cause Found: A patch is preventing the system from starting. Error code = 0x490
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried running CHKDSK /F but that would not work (NTFS does not allow message). Again, since I've restored to an earlier image, I would imagine any MBR issues would be gone. I also verified that the SATA was set to IDE.
> 
> Note: I did restart my pc a few times while torn apart just to make sure the water pump was working & not leaking (I forgot to unplug the HDD so it probably had a few restarts during windows boot).
> 
> After sleeping on it (fitfully, I might add), I'm thinking of trying to install windows on an old hard drive from scratch and see if it boots OK tonight, and if so, I would think that maybe my HDD has issues? If it doesn't, then I'm thinking there might be a hardware issue on the MB?
> 
> Any thoughts? All help is greatly appreciated.


Bug Check 0x7B: INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE

"This bug check indicates that the Microsoft Windows operating system has lost access to the system partition during startup."

Points to the HDD.

What kind of HDD is it? It should probably be set to ACHI


----------



## SilverApples

Just a questiona bout my temps on my cpu.
im, not sure if i mounted or applied thermal paste on my noctua d14 unevenly.

1st and 4th cores are usually low ad are the same.

2nd and 3rd cores are high and are the same.

example. 69, 75, 75, 69.

is this normal?

or should i try remounting cooler or reapplying thermal paste


----------



## ursolusob

It is a WD 500GB SATA 3 6Gbps, non-RAID. I didn't have my manual handy when I restored the BIOS to defaults after the cooler installation and I read elsewhere that "ACHI was for RAID, use IDE for non-RAID". I thought that sounded kinda strange, since it was a SATA drive, but didn't think about it again until you just mentioned it. I hope that's all it is. While I'll be glad to not have to spend more money or RMA anything, I'll be kicking myself for restoring 9-days ago which was after about 3/4 of a days' worth of software updates & installs done just a couple days ago....

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ursolusob

dupe...


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Yea man ACHI isn't just for RAID. IDE is for the older style hard drives. I'm pretty damn sure that if you just simply go into the BIOS and switch it you it will boot right up. Let me know how it goes. I no longer have my AsRock, but I'm happy to hang around and help.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverApples*
> 
> example. 69, 75, 75, 69.
> 
> is this normal?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverApples*
> 
> or should i try remounting cooler or reapplying thermal paste


No.


----------



## xcom-

Hi Guys

Been running my OC at 4.6 for some time without any issues till now.

I was playing around in photoshop resizing images and it Blue Screened me :/ . How do I diagnose this problem, have eventviewer open but unsure what I'm looking for.

Many Thanks


----------



## Lucky 23

Do your know what BSOD you got?

My guess would be that your offset is slightly too low. I would bump your offset up 1 notch.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverApples*
> 
> Just a questiona bout my temps on my cpu.
> im, not sure if i mounted or applied thermal paste on my noctua d14 unevenly.
> 
> 1st and 4th cores are usually low ad are the same.
> 
> 2nd and 3rd cores are high and are the same.
> 
> example. 69, 75, 75, 69.
> 
> is this normal?
> 
> or should i try remounting cooler or reapplying thermal paste


Yea thats normal


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Been running my OC at 4.6 for some time without any issues till now.
> 
> I was playing around in photoshop resizing images and it Blue Screened me :/ . How do I diagnose this problem, have eventviewer open but unsure what I'm looking for.
> 
> Many Thanks


What bsod code did you get? Look under admin events and you'll see an unexpected shutdown, check the event number.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlix*
> 
> ok guys so theres a Lord Xeb guy that says 1792 FFTs @ 1min intervals is much better for stressing than your test, Anythoughts. Ive been playing around with what he said and so far, ive found it to be true. Ive gotten errors to pop up with his test quicker than the test in here (not to say that this isnt effective, just want a different opinion, and a level headed discussion)
> 
> let me elaborate: Basically the idea is that the small FFTs "only tests your on-die cache, and only level 1 or something (ie a very small part of it)" (from another poster on the same thread). This is where the heat comes from. The heat from the 8k tests is not really simulating real world scenarios. The 1792s basically thrash your cpu, drop it out of load, thrash it again, and do this indefinitely. You should never come anywhere close to the heat produced by small FFts.
> 
> I didnt explain that near as well as the other thread did. But im trying!


Where can I find more info about this? I've tried searching, but there are *a lot* of entries with 1792 and prime, so that didn't do much good.
Always looking for little things that help to quickly determine if a setting is probably stable or not, and want to see how this compares against e.g. 960k on v26.6 or 864k on v27.9 (yes, the version does also matter, 27.x for example introduced AVX code which stresses the CPU differently, and it also has a different set of values it runs during a custom test, etc).


----------



## Locaj

I have a question.
Why my ratio drop to 33 during Prime95?

When I run Prime95 (in both modes, Blend and Custom) my ratio drops from 46 to 33.
It doesn't happen during first few minutes but after 3mins it start. After 5mins almost half of time it stays at 33 instead 46. My temps max are 65-69*C after 5 min of Prime95.
I run cpu-z and Asrock AXTU utility to monitor (both at the same time).
On HWMonitor I can see that power consumption drops from 1.36 to 1.15-1.16

I have my PC longer than a year now and am trying to OC a bit.
Pro3 Gen3 (i know it sux)
Turbo +0.016
offset +50mV
Speedstep: Enabled
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled

I am using Speedstep technology but isn't that suppose to be used when PC is idling?
Is it going to happen during playing games?

Thanks

/e: Just to let you know i disable few things in bios like Serial ports and sound card.


----------



## ursolusob

OK, here's my follow-up. I set the SATA mode to ACHI and still did not fix the issue. Next, I took an old HDD and installed Win7, did a few reboots and then ran Seatools on it to check for issues (couldn't remember if there were any issues with it or not, so I wanted to be safe). Passed Seatools w/o issue.

Next I added the current drive (which also was a Seagate, not a WD like I thought) and was going to run Seatools on it to check for issues. When I rebooted, it attempted boot with the current drive, not the old "fresh" drive - even though the SATA positions indicated it should have booted the old drive first. Any way it did the same BSOD & restart, so I did manual boot selection to the old drive at which I would now get a repeatable "no boot record, press ctrl+alt+del" message, with no option for repair or command prompt. I could not get past this new error.

So, before bed I re-re-installed windows on this old drive again and just did a few reboots this morning and set it to do another full fix scan on Seatools on this old drive before leaving.

Any ideas on how the current drive could have affected the MBR of the old drive? Does this sound like my issue is a HDD issue? Or possibly a mobo issue with say, a HDD controller or something else?

When I get home, assuming Seatools came back good on the old drive, I'll hook up the current drive again, this time through a dock, and attempt to run Seatools on it that way.

Just to be clear, the "old" drive is the functional test drive, the "current" drive is the one I reported having the issue with in Post #5983.

Any other ideas?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locaj*
> 
> I have a question.
> Why my ratio drop to 33 during Prime95?
> 
> When I run Prime95 (in both modes, Blend and Custom) my ratio drops from 46 to 33.
> It doesn't happen during first few minutes but after 3mins it start. After 5mins almost half of time it stays at 33 instead 46.
> I run cpu-z and Asrock AXTU utility to monitor (both at the same time).
> On HWMonitor I can see that power consumption drops from 1.36 to 1.15-1.16
> 
> I have my PC longer than a year now and am trying to OC a bit.
> Pro3 Gen3 (i know it sux)
> Turbo +0.016
> offset +50mV
> Speedstep: Enabled
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> 
> I am using Speedstep technology but isn't that suppose to be used when PC is idling?
> Is it going to happen during playing games?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> /e: Just to let you know i disable few things in bios like Serial ports and sound card.


I would suggest NOT using two monitoring programs at a time, there are some people smarter than me that will be able to better explain why more than one program cant hook sensors at the same time. Get rid of AXTU and just use HW Monitor. Next I would check your power profile, make sure the min/max cpu usage is set to 5%/100% respectively. Also, what are your temperatures like? Could possibly be thermal throttling.

Filling out rigbuilder and outing your rig in your sig will help us help you, and so will taking Screen Shots of your bios and posting them for us to see. To take shots of your bios, format a thumbdrive in fat32 and hit f12 in bios.


----------



## Locaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locaj*
> 
> I have a question.
> Why my ratio drop to 33 during Prime95?
> 
> When I run Prime95 (in both modes, Blend and Custom) my ratio drops from 46 to 33.
> It doesn't happen during first few minutes but after 3mins it start. After 5mins almost half of time it stays at 33 instead 46. My temps max are 65-69*C after 5 min of Prime95.
> I run cpu-z and Asrock AXTU utility to monitor (both at the same time).
> On HWMonitor I can see that power consumption drops from 1.36 to 1.15-1.16
> 
> I have my PC longer than a year now and am trying to OC a bit.
> Pro3 Gen3 (i know it sux)
> Turbo +0.016
> offset +50mV
> Speedstep: Enabled
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> 
> I am using Speedstep technology but isn't that suppose to be used when PC is idling?
> Is it going to happen during playing games?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> /e: Just to let you know i disable few things in bios like Serial ports and sound card.


Thanks @inedenimadam.

Done my rig as much as I could.
Here are shots of my bios settings and two screens of Prime95 with HWMonitor.

All normal settings

CPU advanced settings


And here Prime95, screens are made within 20 seconds apart. The longer I keep Prim95 running the more time it will stay at 33.
I did not run any ratio monitoring app but you can clearly see from voltage and power.

Screen #1 below, low voltage, low temp, low power consumption = ratio 33


Screen #2 below, normal voltage, normal temp, normal power consumption = ratio 46


For easy reading please see below direct links to Prime95 screens
#1 http://imageshack.us/a/img22/3246/111jkw.jpg
#2 http://imageshack.us/a/img29/8581/222yq.jpg


----------



## Lucky 23

I would use CPU-z and real temp to monitor your cpu during P95. Your bios seems to be set up right.

What is your idle vcore at a 16 multi in CPU-z?


----------



## Locaj

Idel vcore is 1.016-1.024.

Is CPU-z suppose to show 16multi?
Yeah... Shouldn't Speedstep kick in and save me some electricity??


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locaj*
> 
> When I run Prime95 (in both modes, Blend and Custom) my ratio drops from 46 to 33.
> It doesn't happen during first few minutes but after 3mins it start. After 5mins almost half of time it stays at 33 instead 46. My temps max are 65-69*C after 5 min of Prime95.
> Pro3 Gen3 (i know it sux)


Your VRM is probably overheating, the Z77 Pro3 is notorious for that. Your CPU temp can be as low as you want, the VRM units will cause your motherboard to throttle back to default frequency.
The only solution I've found so far is to tuck a slim fan directly on top of the VRM heatspreader. This at least delays the point at which I still experience throttle.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locaj*
> 
> Idel vcore is 1.016-1.024.
> 
> Is CPU-z suppose to show 16multi?
> Yeah... Shouldn't Speedstep kick in and save me some electricity??


Yes its supposed to show it downclock to a 16 mulit. Check your power settings in windows, it should be set to balanced.

Your idle is fine but it could be lower(.950-1.00v). You could always try fine tuning it by decreasing your offset to bring your idle down and then increasing turbo to get your full load stable

EDIT: I run my 2500k at .978v idle and 1.336-1.344v full load


----------



## SilverApples

after finally getting 5ghz stable (prime 12 hours). everything seems to work fine.i decided to try 3dmark vantage, would use 3dmark 11 but atm using gts 250 vid card . anyway, at the system scan screen it freezes up. and my comp just stays like that. i ahve to reset the whole comp to get out of it, dont know why. when i put it back to stock cpu clocks its works fine. i tried it at 4.6 it didnt freeze up but at the end of the test when i go to see my score it telles me there was an error during benchmarking and my score cant be shown. anyone had this problem. does OC'ing affect 3dmark software or even other softwares?


----------



## Locaj

@Lucky
Thanks for that. I do have High Performance Power scheme turned on with Minimum Processor state 100%. Now that I know why Speedstep didn't work I'm fine with it. I don't really need to save electricity and prefer to leave it on 100% all the time.
Is it possible that coz my High Performance power scheme my idle is bit higher than .950V?
Should I really set power scheme to balanced? Is there any other reason apart from saving electricity?

@spoonium
Thanks for tip, I actually have Z68 not Z77 but it does make sense.
Where do I find VRM heatspreader? What is that?

/e: VRM must be nr 2?


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locaj*
> 
> @spoonium
> Thanks for tip, I actually have Z68 not Z77 but it does make sense.
> Where do I find VRM heatspreader? What is that?
> 
> /e: VRM must be nr 2?


Yeah, nr. 2 would be the heatspreader. However the Z68 is different to the Z77, so it might not suffer from the same design flaws. It won't harm to try though.


----------



## Locaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Yeah, nr. 2 would be the heatspreader. However the Z68 is different to the Z77, so it might not suffer from the same design flaws. It won't harm to try though.


Thanks... will try.
Is there temp sensor in or around VRM to know if it actually heats up too much?

If VRM is not the reason why my multi drops to 33 then what?


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locaj*
> 
> Thanks... will try.
> Is there temp sensor in or around VRM to know if it actually heats up too much?
> 
> If VRM is not the reason why my multi drops to 33 then what?


I actually have no idea what else could be the reason, and if it is not, I'd be interested to know the source as well.
According to our Russian friends, the VRM heatspreader does get quite hot while overclocking, so it looks like a decent shot.


----------



## Locaj

Ok... that's weird.

What is nr 1 on this photo? Coz I just burned my finger on it.

I have a mild burn on my finger tip. That cant be good.

/e Didn't had any fan so I gutted old power supply and took out the fan from there. Placed on top of VRM and it looks like it doesnt drop anymore.
Looks like fixed.
Is there any tool that will record multi over long lime so I can put Prime95 for 12h and check after that did multi dropped at any point?


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What bsod code did you get? Look under admin events and you'll see an unexpected shutdown, check the event number.


Thanks for the reply, I have included a screen print of the event viewer. I haven't increased the offset as yet.

Regards


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locaj*
> 
> Ok... that's weird.
> 
> What is nr 1 on this photo? Coz I just burned my finger on it.
> 
> I have a mild burn on my finger tip. That cant be good.
> 
> /e Didn't had any fan so I gutted old power supply and took out the fan from there. Placed on top of VRM and it looks like it doesnt drop anymore.
> Looks like fixed.
> Is there any tool that will record multi over long lime so I can put Prime95 for 12h and check after that did multi dropped at any point?


They're still part of the VRM. The heatsink itself only attaches to the MOSFETs because they're so tiny, but it's probably a good idea to cool both. In fact, it's quite hard to _not_ cool both at the same time.










RealTemp offers a log feature, which will also record the CPU frequency. For some reasons the log file is located in my C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ folder though (instead of directly in the program's folder as described in the readme).

@xcom
You have quite a lot of WHEA errors there, so for that alone you should increase your Vcore.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locaj*
> 
> Ok... that's weird.
> 
> What is nr 1 on this photo? Coz I just burned my finger on it.
> 
> I have a mild burn on my finger tip. That cant be good.
> 
> /e Didn't had any fan so I gutted old power supply and took out the fan from there. Placed on top of VRM and it looks like it doesnt drop anymore.
> Looks like fixed.
> Is there any tool that will record multi over long lime so I can put Prime95 for 12h and check after that did multi dropped at any point?


Glad you got it sorted out! Number 1 are chokes, 2 (under the heatsink) are mosfets, all part of VRM.

There is a stress test called OCCT that will do similar tests, but you can log EVERYTHING. If you use the AVX compatible linpacks you should produce about the same heat/stress as P95. Check it out here OCCT

edit: read this post if you want a brief over of VRM thanks wickedout


----------



## Locaj

@spoonium
Thanks for info about RealTemp. Will use

@inedenimadam
Thanks for the link, good to know. Will try OCCT.

Also I found these in my stash. Was thinking about sticking these small heat sinks to chokes.

I got 8 of them. Will probably stick a line of them on chokes and then rest of them just add where there is space.
I will test as well maybe one of them is hotter than other in which case will stick 2 heat sink on hottest chokes.
Is that good idea?

And here just want to share the fan on top of VRM, will probably secure it somehow.
The only problem is that now it runs on 12V and is quite loud. So I hope that after I put heat sinks I can put the fan on 5V and make it less noisy.


/e: One more idea. Will set all setting to default and run Prime95 (as i know it does overheat), will try to see if it happened on stock speed as well.


----------



## inedenimadam

Those will do some good, in tandem with a fan they will work wonders. I don't suppose your ram would allow you to rotate your heat sink?


----------



## sp00n82

I was able to fiddle an old 60mm AMD stock fan between my CPU cooler and the VRM modules, it now sits directly on top of the heatspreader. I've fixed it with zip ties to the heat pipes of my Macho cooler, and it fits surprisingly well there. It must be a slim fan though, a regular 25mm thick one wouldn't have fit.
I also had to volt mod it to 7V because it was so loud, and I would've even preferred 5V, but that wasn't providing enough cooling anymore, so I had to settle for 7.

I've now ordered a Xilence slim fan, which had pretty good reviews and only cost around 2.50€, but haven't come around installing it yet, as I would need to remove the cooler from my CPU for that and so far I've simply been too lazy to do that (again).








Should work better and quieter though.

Your solution with extra heat spreaders on the chokes might work very well too, but I think they wouldn't fit under my fan.


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> RealTemp offers a log feature, which will also record the CPU frequency. For some reasons the log file is located in my C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ folder though (instead of directly in the program's folder as described in the readme).


If you start RealTemp up using the Task Scheduler, I think the default location for the log file ends up in the SysWOW64 folder. If you open up RealTemp and right mouse click on it, a menu will pop up where you can select the Set Log File Location option. You will be able to choose whatever directory you want to save the log file to, including a directory on a network.

RealTemp T|I Edition
http://www.overclock.net/t/1330144/realtemp-t-i-edition


----------



## Locaj

I don't really want to put fan on the side as a heatsink on MOSFET's has ribs that are parallel with air flow now. On the side it wont do any good.
I will open my PC tomorrow and test heat on chokes. Will figure out best way to stick those sinks.
I do have stock Intel fan from CPU but its kinda big. But will try anyway.

Really good ideas guys.... Thanks


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locaj*
> 
> @Lucky
> Thanks for that. I do have High Performance Power scheme turned on with Minimum Processor state 100%. Now that I know why Speedstep didn't work I'm fine with it. I don't really need to save electricity and prefer to leave it on 100% all the time.
> Is it possible that coz my High Performance power scheme my idle is bit higher than .950V?
> Should I really set power scheme to balanced? Is there any other reason apart from saving electricity?
> 
> @spoonium
> Thanks for tip, I actually have Z68 not Z77 but it does make sense.
> Where do I find VRM heatspreader? What is that?
> 
> /e: VRM must be nr 2?


You should set it to balanced, theres really no reason to run it 4.5 24/7 unless your folding


----------



## guiwi

Do you think my vcore and the rest are okay or do I have to change something...thanks



link image http://oi38.tinypic.com/156fz1v.jpg


----------



## Locaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You should set it to balanced, theres really no reason to run it 4.5 24/7 unless your folding


Thanks for advice. I actually did earlier today. Have it on balanced now and it looks ok.
I was scared that I might loose some performance coz I like my PC at full potential but after bit of research and testing with RealTemp log in games and apps I noticed its not necessary.
The only thing that concerns me is that even with multi 16 my vcore is still 1.016V.
It probably doesn't make any difference but I bought mine CPU March 2012. Can there be any difference in how high they run based on edition?
I will try tomorrow with the offset you said before, but I will need some help please.


----------



## Lucky 23

An idle vcore of 1.016 is ok its not going to cause harm but your able to test lower idle vcores by decreasing the offset


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I have included a screen print of the event viewer. I haven't increased the offset as yet.
> 
> Regards


The bugcheck 1001 is too general. Is this still occuring? What were the conditions that produced the bsod?


----------



## xcom-

I was editing in Photoshop.

To be honest it was the first time using an editor since completing the O.C, unfortunately I haven't had much time to fully test the OC other than using Prime for 24 hours.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> I was editing in Photoshop.
> 
> To be honest it was the first time using an editor since completing the O.C, unfortunately I haven't had much time to fully test the OC other than using Prime for 24 hours.


Yeah, before raising vcore, run custom p95 with 85-90% of your ram committed if you haven't already. Probably just a minor tweak, or more likely a software glitch if it doesnt show up regularly. Check for WHEA.


----------



## tasospaok123

Does the Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 lack LLC options in the UEFI? I can't find any, and I get a lot of vdroop..


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*
> 
> Does the Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 lack LLC options in the UEFI? I can't find any, and I get a lot of vdroop..


It seems that originally it wasn't included in the BIOS. You might want to try and update it, it's possible they've added it by now.
Or just deal with it, I'm not very fond of higher LLC settings anyway. Just increase your offset manually, instead of relying on LLC doing that for you and introducing possible voltage spikes (in fact, I'm all for completely disabling LLC).
The only difference you'll notice will be a slightly higher Vcore on idle, and even that will be hardly visible with all the power saving settings.


----------



## tasospaok123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> It seems that originally it wasn't included in the BIOS. You might want to try and update it, it's possible they've added it by now.
> Or just deal with it, I'm not very fond of higher LLC settings anyway. Just increase your offset manually, instead of relying on LLC doing that for you and introducing possible voltage spikes (in fact, I'm all for completely disabling LLC).
> The only difference you'll notice will be a slightly higher Vcore on idle, and even that will be hardly visible with all the power saving settings.


i have the latest bios installed, and no bios update i did gave me LLC settings. I want them, because full load vcore always goes too low. Thanks for the answer, anyway. I'll try the best OC with the offset and extra turbo voltage settings.


----------



## TheStig93

Ive already asked in the Ivy owners thread but sinces its kinda slow im just gonna go ahead and ask here too:

Guys, something weird is going on with my CPU.

Was messing around with overclocking and had it stable 4.5 Ghz with a 1.256 Vcore.

Had it running on stock for a while after and wanted to mess around with it again today. Back then i had a +0.005 Vcore offset and a 0.016 for Turbo which resulted in 1.256. Now ive got it stable at +0.005 and 0.004 at 4.4 Ghz, but the Vcore is display at 1.304 (!) ??? How can that even be?

Also at 4.5 it crashed in Crysis even with +0.023 Turbo votlage...

Edit: Also I noticed even when running prime on stock speeds it should turbo at 3800 Mhz right? Im 100% sure it did so, but somehow its only 3600 now. DId it degrade or something?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Ive already asked in the Ivy owners thread but sinces its kinda slow im just gonna go ahead and ask here too:
> 
> Guys, something weird is going on with my CPU.
> 
> Was messing around with overclocking and had it stable 4.5 Ghz with a 1.256 Vcore.
> 
> Had it running on stock for a while after and wanted to mess around with it again today. Back then i had a +0.005 Vcore offset and a 0.016 for Turbo which resulted in 1.256. Now ive got it stable at +0.005 and 0.004 at 4.4 Ghz, but the Vcore is display at 1.304 (!) ??? How can that even be?
> 
> Also at 4.5 it crashed in Crysis even with +0.023 Turbo votlage...
> 
> Edit: Also I noticed even when running prime on stock speeds it should turbo at 3800 Mhz right? Im 100% sure it did so, but somehow its only 3600 now. DId it degrade or something?


I doubt you have seen significant degradation in a few months running stock. More than likely something is not being set the same as it was before, without screenshots of your bios from then and now, I really cant say for sure. Also, you don't mention what testing you have done then and now.

I really wouldn't worry too much about what it was then compared to what it is now, as I just said, you probably are not experiencing degradation. Just get it overclocked according to the guide and be happy with it. We would be more than happy to take a look at your settings and double check your work.

To take a screen shot: format a thumb drive in fat32 and hit f12 when in bios. Take one for each all of the settings including CPU settings, and post em up!

Edit to add: Someone will have to confirm or reject this because I have spent very limited time on stock, but not all cores will turbo to max and you might be getting a reading from a core that is not going to 3.8. You will get like 36/37/38/38 if I remember correctly


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Ive already asked in the Ivy owners thread but sinces its kinda slow im just gonna go ahead and ask here too:
> 
> Guys, something weird is going on with my CPU.
> 
> Was messing around with overclocking and had it stable 4.5 Ghz with a 1.256 Vcore.
> 
> Had it running on stock for a while after and wanted to mess around with it again today. Back then i had a +0.005 Vcore offset and a 0.016 for Turbo which resulted in 1.256. Now ive got it stable at +0.005 and 0.004 at 4.4 Ghz, but the Vcore is display at 1.304 (!) ??? How can that even be?
> 
> Also at 4.5 it crashed in Crysis even with +0.023 Turbo votlage...
> 
> Edit: Also I noticed even when running prime on stock speeds it should turbo at 3800 Mhz right? Im 100% sure it did so, but somehow its only 3600 now. DId it degrade or something?


Might be a different LLC setting.


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I doubt you have seen significant degradation in a few months running stock. More than likely something is not being set the same as it was before, without screenshots of your bios from then and now, I really cant say for sure. Also, you don't mention what testing you have done then and now.
> 
> I really wouldn't worry too much about what it was then compared to what it is now, as I just said, you probably are not experiencing degradation. Just get it overclocked according to the guide and be happy with it. We would be more than happy to take a look at your settings and double check your work.
> 
> To take a screen shot: format a thumb drive in fat32 and hit f12 when in bios. Take one for each all of the settings including CPU settings, and post em up!
> 
> Edit to add: Someone will have to confirm or reject this because I have spent very limited time on stock, but not all cores will turbo to max and you might be getting a reading from a core that is not going to 3.8. You will get like 36/37/38/38 if I remember correctly


Thanks man, much appreciated.

Well, tried it again and 4.4 Ghz seems to be a sweetspot for me since I have to go over 3 steps higher in Turbo voltage for a stable 4.5.


BIOS settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Might be a different LLC setting.


Yeah, I guess thats what pushed my Vcore so high actually.

Its late here, Im gonna further mess around with the LLC tomorrow. The drop from Level 2 to 5 is actually pretty immense, Thought it wouldnt be that significant. Gotta try and see how Level 4 works for me.


----------



## arismis

I'm having trouble following the guide to overclock my i5-3570k.... at +0.005//+0.008 I can only get 3.8ghz to be prime95 stable... anything else crashes out after 1-2 minutes of prime95. I've gone as high as 1.35v vcore without getting 4.0ghz to be prime stable.

All other settings are IDENTICAL to what's laid out in the guide.

Here's my setup:

Asrock Z77m
i5-3570k
Crucial 256gb SATA3 SSD
16gb G.SKILL RipJaw X Series RAM
OCZ ZT Series 650w 80+ BRONZE PSU
CORSAIR Hydro H50 Cooler

Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arismis*
> 
> I'm having trouble following the guide to overclock my i5-3570k.... at +0.005//+0.008 I can only get 3.8ghz to be prime95 stable... anything else crashes out after 1-2 minutes of prime95. I've gone as high as 1.35v vcore without getting 4.0ghz to be prime stable.
> 
> All other settings are IDENTICAL to what's laid out in the guide.
> 
> Here's my setup:
> 
> Asrock Z77m
> i5-3570k
> Crucial 256gb SATA3 SSD
> 16gb G.SKILL RipJaw X Series RAM
> OCZ ZT Series 650w 80+ BRONZE PSU
> CORSAIR Hydro H50 Cooler
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!!


Take some screen shots of all of your settings in BIOS and let us see if we can spot the error. To take a screen shot: format a thumbdrive in FAT32 and hit f12 in BIOS. Post em up!

Also, how do you have your RAM set up? is it 2x8 or 4x4? Are you using XMP profile?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> . Gotta try and see how Level 4 works for me.


Most Ivy's I have seen get overclocked will do 45 with just a few bumps to turbo. LLC4 will drop your load VCore a bit and may be more appropriate for 44.


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Most Ivy's I have seen get overclocked will do 45 with just a few bumps to turbo. LLC4 will drop your load VCore a bit and may be more appropriate for 44.


so keep it at 3 for 4.5?


----------



## tw33k

I use LLC level 3 for everything up to 4.7GHz. I still have to adjust higher clock speeds


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I use LLC level 3 for everything up to 4.7GHz. I still have to adjust higher clock speeds


ill leave it at that then.

Could somebody check the rest of my BIOS settings if I overlooked something? Much appreciated.

Also how fast will the CPU degrade if I run it 24/7 at 4.4-4.5 Ghz with that voltage?


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> ill leave it at that then.
> 
> Could somebody check the rest of my BIOS settings if I overlooked something? Much appreciated.
> 
> Also how fast will the CPU degrade if I run it 24/7 at 4.4-4.5 Ghz with that voltage?


1.264v is perfectly fine.
You may want to disable Spread Spectrum and check if your RAM really does require 1.65v to run. Ivy Bridge is only specified for 1.5v (+-5%, so up to 1.575v), although I haven't actually heard of any problems with 1.65v RAM yet.
If you're experiencing problems with downclocking under load, set the Duration Power Limits to its maximum (very likely 500) instead of Auto, and if you're uncomfortable with the temps, or notice instabilities, you can try to modifiy your VTT and PLL values.

But if everything is running fine and you're happy with the current settings, by all means leave them be. At least save them as stable if you want to go for further optimizations.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> ill leave it at that then.
> 
> Could somebody check the rest of my BIOS settings if I overlooked something? Much appreciated.
> 
> Also how fast will the CPU degrade if I run it 24/7 at 4.4-4.5 Ghz with that voltage?


Even though it seems to be working correctly i would change spread spectrum to Disabled instead of auto. I would also set all you current limits instead of auto.I have all of mine set at 250.

Last set your ram voltage at the correct voltage instead of auto.Besides that you bios looks good.

Your cpu wont degrade your fine


----------



## TheStig93

Thanks guys
Well, im pretty sure my RAM is specified for 1.65V.

Nothing bad can happen if I undervolt it?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Thanks guys
> Well, im pretty sure my RAM is specified for 1.65V.
> 
> Nothing bad can happen if I undervolt it?


As long as its stable when you undervolt it. But why not overclock it instead of undervolt


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> As long as its stable when you undervolt it. But why not overclock it instead of undervolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Well I read that OCing RAM doesnt really change anything in real world performance, so I figured ill just let it be


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> As long as its stable when you undervolt it. But why not overclock it instead of undervolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Well I read that OCing RAM doesnt really change anything in real world performance, so I figured ill just let it be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough! The biggest advantage is improved minimum framerates in games when the CPU is at full tilt, but even then its not a huge impact, or for things like winzip...but again...your right, very little real world gain.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maiky

Much thanks to the OP for this guide


----------



## Ketadine

Hey guys,

I am new to overclocking and I hope someone can help me with some OC. My specs are:

Motherboard - ASRock Z77 Pro4 with Bios 1.70
CPU - i5 3570K
CPU Cooler - Enermax ETS-T40-VD
Memory - Kingston Beast Series Kit 2x4GB DDR3 2133MHz CL11 XMP
Video Card - MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 core OC Power with ~10% OC
Power Supplies - Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 620W
Storage - Kingston SSDNow V+200 120 GB Solid State Drive for Win 7 x64 and a Hitachi Deskstar 1TB HDD
Computer Case - Cooltek Skiron black/red

I have tried to use this guide, but it does not apply to my version of Bios entirely. I have managed to set the CPU to a stable 4.1 GHz by increasing only the multiplier and leaving everything else on default, but when I try to increase it more following the guide, it crashes.
I am aiming for 4.4 GHz and as such I have tried increasing the Additional Turbo Voltage first to a maximum extra of 0.1v and then the Offset Voltage to the same maximum value, but to no luck and I'm afraid to go higher than that.

My question is: what should I change in order to get a bigger frequency, preferably 4.4 GHz ? If that is unattainable with my current build, what is the maximum that I can get ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ketadine*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new to overclocking and I hope someone can help me with some OC. My specs are:
> 
> Motherboard - ASRock Z77 Pro4 with Bios 1.70
> CPU - i5 3570K
> CPU Cooler - Enermax ETS-T40-VD
> Memory - Kingston Beast Series Kit 2x4GB DDR3 2133MHz CL11 XMP
> Video Card - MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 core OC Power with ~10% OC
> Power Supplies - Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 620W
> Storage - Kingston SSDNow V+200 120 GB Solid State Drive for Win 7 x64 and a Hitachi Deskstar 1TB HDD
> Computer Case - Cooltek Skiron black/red
> 
> I have tried to use this guide, but it does not apply to my version of Bios entirely. I have managed to set the CPU to a stable 4.1 GHz by increasing only the multiplier and leaving everything else on default, but when I try to increase it more following the guide, it crashes.
> I am aiming for 4.4 GHz and as such I have tried increasing the Additional Turbo Voltage first to a maximum extra of 0.1v and then the Offset Voltage to the same maximum value, but to no luck and I'm afraid to go higher than that.
> 
> My question is: what should I change in order to get a bigger frequency, preferably 4.4 GHz ? If that is unattainable with my current build, what is the maximum that I can get ?


You should be able to get to 45x without much difficulty or changing too many settings.
There are a couple things that you can do for us so we have all the information to help you along your quest for speed.

1.Use RIGBUILDER in the top right hand corner of the page, and put your computer specs in your signature. This thread can move fast and we don't want to have to search for the one post that you have listed your parts.

2.Take screenshots of your BIOS configuration. This can be done by formatting a thumb drive in FAT32 and mashing F12 on your keyboard in BIOS. The shots will auto dump to the thumbdrive. Share them with us here so we can check your work.

3.Tell us your actual VCore and temperature reading for 41X using one of the programs listed in the guide (CPU-Z and real temp) on the first page, or one of the many others available for free download across the internet.

I have yet to see a 3570k that could not do 45x. With that said, I have seen them require as little as 1.1 and as much as 1.38, so your millage may vary, but 45x is a modest goal and very easy to obtain for most. What the "maximum you can get" will depend on how much juice you are willing to pump, how well you can control temperatures, and the overall quality of your motherboard and processor.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ketadine*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new to overclocking and I hope someone can help me with some OC. My specs are:
> 
> Motherboard - ASRock Z77 Pro4 with Bios 1.70
> CPU - i5 3570K
> CPU Cooler - Enermax ETS-T40-VD
> Memory - Kingston Beast Series Kit 2x4GB DDR3 2133MHz CL11 XMP
> Video Card - MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 core OC Power with ~10% OC
> Power Supplies - Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 620W
> Storage - Kingston SSDNow V+200 120 GB Solid State Drive for Win 7 x64 and a Hitachi Deskstar 1TB HDD
> Computer Case - Cooltek Skiron black/red
> 
> I have tried to use this guide, but it does not apply to my version of Bios entirely. I have managed to set the CPU to a stable 4.1 GHz by increasing only the multiplier and leaving everything else on default, but when I try to increase it more following the guide, it crashes.
> I am aiming for 4.4 GHz and as such I have tried increasing the Additional Turbo Voltage first to a maximum extra of 0.1v and then the Offset Voltage to the same maximum value, but to no luck and I'm afraid to go higher than that.
> 
> My question is: what should I change in order to get a bigger frequency, preferably 4.4 GHz ? If that is unattainable with my current build, what is the maximum that I can get ?


Take some screenshots of your bios by formatting a flash drive in FAT32, rebooting into bios then hit F12. Post those here so we can take a look


----------



## Ketadine

Hey guys,

Thanks for the fast response! I have updated my rig profile and here are some screenshots of my BIOS.


----------



## inedenimadam

Multiplier 45
Spread Spectrum- disabled
additional turbo voltage +.004
CPU voltage offset +.005
C1E enabled
C3 disabled
C6 disabled
Package C disable

Change these, and leave everything else the same as you have it for now, you might have to change your power limits and some other things later.

Test this with P95, if it fails add turbo voltage in .008 increments until it is stable.

Your voltage looks good and you should be able to stabilize 45x with only a few bumps to turbo voltage.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ketadine*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the fast response! I have updated my rig profile and here are some screenshots of my BIOS.


Yea your bios is not setup correctly this is why your having problems with your OC. Also you should never overclock with you Vcore on auto, you always want to set your vcore to a specific value.

Change the settings to what inedenimadam mentioned above along with changes i posted below

Take your RAM voltage off auto and set it to 1.6v

Take the four power limits( long duration, short duration, current limit) off auto and set them to a specific value. The guide states 500, i have mine all set at 250

Take LLC off auto and set it to Level 3

When you have all these setting set correctly boot into windows with a 45 multi, +0.005 offset, and a +0.004 turbo.

Post you CPU-z idle vcore w/ a 16 multi. Post your average CPU-z full load vcore after running P95 for 2-5 minutes. We can give you advice once you post this info


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have yet to see a 3570k that could not do 45x.


Well, I know of at least one: my own.
I can't get 4500 WHEA error free even with +0.200v offset, which equals 1.496v in Windows idle or 1.448v under load (and even if I could, I wouldn't run at these voltages, they're way beyond my zone of comfort).

However, with the voltage as seen in the screenshots you should be able to reach that easily (assuming yours are stable settings). For 4200 my chip already needs 1.288v under load to be 12h+ stable, so you've got a pretty big advantage over that.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Take your RAM voltage off auto and set it to 1.6v


Hm, I'd rather set it to 1.5 and worry about RAM performance later. 2133MHz RAM doesn't always run flawlessly, so I'd stick with the 1600 profile for now and maybe check out higher clocks once the CPU is stable.
So set your DRAM Voltage to 1.5, and your DRAM Frequency to 1600 (it's currently running at 1333). I'd also go into the DRAM configuration and set the first 4 values to the ones you see in the XMP profile (i.e. 9, 9, 9 and 27 instead of Auto).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Take LLC off auto and set it to Level 3


I think the Pro4 works just like the Pro3 and doesn't have Level settings, but only 0%, 50% and 100%, where 0% means full LLC and 100% disabled LLC (how logical...). Personally I'd stick with 100%, but you may set it to 50%, although I've had worse results with that one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Post you CPU-z idle vcore w/ a 16 multi. Post your average CPU-z full load vcore after running P95 for 2-5 minutes. We can give you advice once you post this info


I'm not actually sure what good the 16x idle voltage will do (much more interesting would be the idle voltage with disabled SpeedStep and C-States), but the Vcore under load is absolutely mandatory. Preferably with an FFT size of 864k or 1792k, which generally produces the most amount of Vdroop and stress for the CPU.

Oh, and you should keep a good eye on that temps. 45C in the BIOS with 4100 doesn't look too promising.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Hm, I'd rather set it to 1.5 and worry about RAM performance later. 2133MHz RAM doesn't always run flawlessly, so I'd stick with the 1600 profile for now and maybe check out higher clocks once the CPU is stable.
> So set your DRAM Voltage to 1.5, and your DRAM Frequency to 1600 (it's currently running at 1333). I'd also go into the DRAM configuration and set the first 4 values to the ones you see in the XMP profile (i.e. 9, 9, 9 and 27 instead of Auto).


Yea but he will be running custom blend so might as well have his ram where is supposed to be. If it starts causing problems then he can change the speed. His rams stock voltage is 1.6v which is why i suggested that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> I think the Pro4 works just like the Pro3 and doesn't have Level settings, but only 0%, 50% and 100%, where 0% means full LLC and 100% disabled LLC (how logical...). Personally I'd stick with 100%, but you may set it to 50%, although I've had worse results with that one.


Well then set it at 50%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> I'm not actually sure what good the 16x idle voltage will do (much more interesting would be the idle voltage with disabled SpeedStep and C-States), but the Vcore under load is absolutely mandatory. Preferably with an FFT size of 864k or 1792k, which generally produces the most amount of Vdroop and stress for the CPU.


Its actually pretty important. Since we have both offset and turbo you able to have the best of both worlds, a very low idle and a stable full load.

He should find a good idle vcore first and then leave offset alone and start upping turbo. For example some people are running say 1.016v or higher at idle. Why?? when you can run easily some where around 0.950-1.00v. possibly even lower with Ivy. This is why i want to know what his idle is with a +0.005 because if it places the idle too high then he can easily drop it before running p95.

Overall your overclock will be more look more fine tuned and possibly have slightly lower idle temps

As is im running a -0.010 offset that puts me at a 0.978v idle vcore which is slightly higher then stock. If the idle vcore is too high its a simple fix then you can start finding you stable full load vcore.


----------



## sp00n82

The gains from a lower Vcore in idle is pretty minimal, maybe you'll see a difference of 2-4 watt in total. I don't see how that is of any importance, let alone "pretty important".
It's something you can fine tune once your overclock under load is stable. But I see no reason why we would need to know that.

Also, his RAM isn't necessarily supposed to run at 2133MHz. It has different profiles, one of them is [email protected] and the other [email protected] Running the RAM with 2133MHz actually puts quite some stress on the IMC, especially while overclocking the CPU at the same time, and this could lead to potential instability issues too, so I'd concentrate on finding a stable base for the CPU first before worrying about the RAM.
Of course I'm not trying to tell him he can and cannot do, just trying to give some advice that will help him establish a base overclock without running into possible pitfalls.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> The gains from a lower Vcore in idle is pretty minimal, maybe you'll see a difference of 2-4 watt in total. I don't see how that is of any importance, let alone "pretty important".
> It's something you can fine tune once your overclock under load is stable. But I see no reason why we would need to know that.
> 
> Also, his RAM isn't necessarily supposed to run at 2133MHz. It has different profiles, one of them is [email protected] and the other [email protected] Running the RAM with 2133MHz actually puts quite some stress on the IMC, especially while overclocking the CPU at the same time, and this could lead to potential instability issues too, so I'd concentrate on finding a stable base for the CPU first before worrying about the RAM.
> Of course I'm not trying to tell him he can and cannot do, just trying to give some advice that will help him establish a base overclock without running into possible pitfalls.


No its not because you will be dropping your offset to decrease your idle which means you will have to retest you setting with the higher turbo then what the previous turbo was set at. Sure you can guess and get you full load close to what it was with the previous offset + turbo but you should really retest. So its best to just do it the right way the first time since it will save time.

Also since hes just starting and doesn't have a stable OC yet he could easily set up his idle before beginning on full load. It shouldn't take him more then 5 minutes.

He paid the extra money for 2133mhz so set it at the correct mhz and Ram voltage and run it on custom blend. Lets see if it causes problems if it does he can always adjust it. What if he get a stable OC with it at 1600 but then its unstable when switched to 2133? Then he just wasted money for 2133 because he wont be able to run it at that speed with the current OC. Also the point of custom blend is to put stress on the IMC.


----------



## sp00n82

I still don't see how him telling us his Vcore in idle will help us in any with the overclock. It either works or it doesn't, but the exact value at which it's stable is just as individual as the Vcore required under load.
So it might be interesting from a statistical point of view, but to help him gain a stable overclock it won't help much.

Not going to argue about this though, it won't hurt providing that voltage, and we agree about the important thing, e.g. the Vcore under load (and the temps I suppose in his case).


----------



## Ketadine

Thanks for all the advice! I've got a stable 4.4 GHz (at least for 15 min) with additional turbo voltage +.09v and around 1.35v from what Core Temp says and 1.288v from CPU-Z . Vcore temp is at +0.005v . 4.5 GHz hits the maximum temp it seems. I will stress it more as soon as I can.

RAM is at 2133 MHz 1.60v as per XMP profile, but I did manual set the base RAM to 133 MHz and DDR-2133 .

@spoonium , @Lucky 23: LLC is 0%, 50% or 100%. Set to 50%

@Lucky 23: The four power limits( long duration, short duration, current limit) cannot be changed, the only thing that I can change is the Long Duration Maintained which is between 1-56 seconds.

I've added idle temps at 16x and CPU-z full load voltage.

I also have a question: I've tried CPU-Z and Core Temp, but they are showing me different voltages. Also, Core Temp and SpeedFan show different temperatures. Which one of this programs is more accurate for temp and / or voltage ?


----------



## spidey81

On the power limits just select the space that says "auto". Type in the limit you wish and press enter. It should accept the values then.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ketadine*
> 
> Thanks for all the advice! I've got a stable 4.4 GHz (at least for 15 min) with additional turbo voltage +.09v and around 1.35v from what Core Temp says and 1.288v from CPU-Z . Vcore temp is at +0.005v . I will stress it more as soon as I can.
> 
> RAM is at 2133 MHz 1.60v as per XMP profile, but I did manual set the base RAM to 133 MHz and DDR-2133 .
> 
> @spoonium , @Lucky 23: LLC is 0%, 50% or 100%. Set to 50%
> 
> @Lucky 23: The four power limits( long duration, short duration, current limit) cannot be changed, the only thing that I can change is the Long Duration Maintained which is between 1-56 seconds.
> 
> I've added idle temps at 16x and CPU-z full load voltage.
> 
> I also have a question: I've tried CPU-Z and Core Temp, but they are showing me different voltages. Also, Core Temp and SpeedFan show different temperatures. Which one of this programs is more accurate for temp and / or voltage ?


Awesome you idle is a .920v which is a really good idle vcore but your full load at 4.4 and 4.5 seems high. Whether you go for 4.4 or 4.5ghz you will probably have to drop your offset into the negatives. There is no other way to bring your full load vcore down since your at the lowest positive offset (+0.005).

This will give you a rough idea of what vcore other ivy bridge members are using with their OC.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet

IIRC most people were getting a 45 multi stable around 1.25v or so

EDIT:
TEMPS are way too high, bring you vcore down. Most recommend keeping it under 90c. The fan on your heatsink is a PWM fan. Make sure you go into bios and increase it to its max speed before you run a stress test


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> I still don't see how him telling us his Vcore in idle will help us in any with the overclock. It either works or it doesn't, but the exact value at which it's stable is just as individual as the Vcore required under load.
> So it might be interesting from a statistical point of view, but to help him gain a stable overclock it won't help much.
> 
> Not going to argue about this though, it won't hurt providing that voltage, and we agree about the important thing, e.g. the Vcore under load (and the temps I suppose in his case).


Some times a +0.005 yields too high of idle vcore as compared to what the cpu runs at stock. You can easily fix this by dropping your offset into the negatives. Then you just increase your turbo to find a stable full load. In his case its was actually lower then what i expected.

The point is not to help gain a stable OC. The point is that you can use both offset and turbo to your advantage(really low idle and stable full load). Depending on how much time you want to spend you could test to see if your CPU can remain stable with a lower idle vcore then stock or possibly lower then what a +0.005 offset gives you. Then once you find that lowest stable idle vcore you can leave offset as is and just increase turbo in order to get your full load stable (as long as you have enough turbo voltage since there is only so much you can add to the current offset)

One member on here i was helping had his ivy stable at 4.2ghz with an idle vcore of .80v or .81v. You wouldn't know your cpu could idle at that low of vcore unless you tested it.

Also some boards like Asus(iirc) dont have addition turbo voltage in their bios only offset. So when OCing with offset only you have no control of what your CPU idles at because you have to keep increasing offset until you find a stable full load. What ever idle vcore that offset gives you is what your stuck with


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ketadine*
> 
> Thanks for all the advice! I've got a stable 4.4 GHz (at least for 15 min) with additional turbo voltage +.09v and around 1.35v from what Core Temp says and 1.288v from CPU-Z . Vcore temp is at +0.005v . 4.5 GHz hits the maximum temp it seems. I will stress it more as soon as I can.
> 
> RAM is at 2133 MHz 1.60v as per XMP profile, but I did manual set the base RAM to 133 MHz and DDR-2133 .
> 
> @spoonium , @Lucky 23: LLC is 0%, 50% or 100%. Set to 50%
> 
> @Lucky 23: The four power limits( long duration, short duration, current limit) cannot be changed, the only thing that I can change is the Long Duration Maintained which is between 1-56 seconds.
> 
> I've added idle temps at 16x and CPU-z full load voltage.
> 
> I also have a question: I've tried CPU-Z and Core Temp, but they are showing me different voltages. Also, Core Temp and SpeedFan show different temperatures. Which one of this programs is more accurate for temp and / or voltage ?


CPU-Z is reporting the actual vcore while Core Temp is reporting the VID (basically what the CPU is requesting) Me personally, if the choice is Core Temp vs Speed Fan I would rely on Core Temp to monitor temps.


----------



## Lucky 23

X2 ive never been a fan of speedfan. Run Core temp or real temp when OCing


----------



## windowszp

Finaly got my 2600k to play nice at 5.2 (after a long day trial&error)









Vcore 1.544 !!!!! Moar VCOREEEE!!!!!

Temps are below 90s







lol

also gSkill ram 1866 @ 2133mhz 1.66v(something like that, but I didn't notice increasing the voltage made the system more stable...)

Is the cpu vcore too high for this clock and 24/7 use? Previously I had it at 1.504 -1.512 but was not stable at all, most of the time refised to boot! Than I made some changes and bumped right to 1.544 and no crashes at all.

I shall not dare to stress test this because it will go up in flames and probably fail. Hoever it is very stable I have rendered some 3d for 40 min while multitasking (watching flash videos & writting to disk). Also played gta 4 and even OC'ed my gpu and no crash/freeze.

Temps stayed below 90c at all times even when rendering.

My board is asrock p67 extreme 4 and it has held up quite nicely over the years(bought jan 2011). Perfect board! Today must have rebooted my comp 1000 times.


----------



## Maiky

wowzerz! 105c on cores 2 and 3!

That can double as a furnace any day


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Vcore 1.544 !!!!! Moar VCOREEEE!!!!!
> 
> I shall not dare to stress test this because it will go up in flames and probably fail. Hoever it is very stable I have rendered some 3d for 40 min while multitasking (watching flash videos & writting to disk). Also played gta 4 and even OC'ed my gpu and no crash/freeze.


You're just begging for a new CPU with that amount of voltage you're pumping through the chip.
And you cannot call an overclock stable before you haven't stress tested it. Although arguably rendering is some kind of stress testing, it will probably not reveal all instabilities with the current setup. And wouldn't it just suck to lose 2 hours rendering time because the computer crashed when it was almost finished?

@Ketadine
You're running into thermal throttling with these temps, and actually your CPU might just shut down completely if it goes any higher.

@Lucky
There's still not much benefit in lowering the Vcore that much in idle, the power saving features will take care of most of that already. In fact, how much Vcore is provided largely depends on which power saving features are enabled.
It's probably nice to know how low you could go though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ketadine*
> 
> Thanks for all the advice! I've got a stable 4.4 GHz (at least for 15 min) with additional turbo voltage +.09v and around 1.35v from what Core Temp says and 1.288v from CPU-Z . Vcore temp is at +0.005v . 4.5 GHz hits the maximum temp it seems. I will stress it more as soon as I can.
> 
> RAM is at 2133 MHz 1.60v as per XMP profile, but I did manual set the base RAM to 133 MHz and DDR-2133 .
> 
> @spoonium , @Lucky 23: LLC is 0%, 50% or 100%. Set to 50%
> 
> @Lucky 23: The four power limits( long duration, short duration, current limit) cannot be changed, the only thing that I can change is the Long Duration Maintained which is between 1-56 seconds.
> 
> I've added idle temps at 16x and CPU-z full load voltage.
> 
> I also have a question: I've tried CPU-Z and Core Temp, but they are showing me different voltages. Also, Core Temp and SpeedFan show different temperatures. Which one of this programs is more accurate for temp and / or voltage ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sadly, you have reached the thermal wall. This is why people run custom water loops and delid their processors. When stress testing, you should consider anything over 98C a fail, as that is when the processor will drastically reduce performance to save the chip from overheating, the processor will power off at 106. There are some things you can try to bring temperatures down, such as replace the TIM in between the IHS and the cooler with an aftermarket TIM, you could also upgrade your cooler, or you could try re-evaluating the importance of properly placed case fans. IVY gets HOT! I have delidded my processor and lapped the IHS to lower my temperatures, but both will void your warranty and are not for the faint of heart.

15 minutes stress testing will not cut it, it is suggested to test for at least an hour, and upwards of 24 hours if maintaining stability is essential for your workload. Dropping the LLC% will reduce the voltage droop under load, and provide a more even voltage, however voltage spikes are higher when dropping LLC, 50% should do you just fine. Your chip still has headroom for 45x with voltage, but you need to get those temperatures down and KEEP THEM DOWN if you want to go higher.


----------



## sp00n82

So to illustrate my point, I've made a few tests with different offset values while my watt meter was connected to the CPU plug:

Code:



Code:


Watt Usage while Idling

Offset    Vcore    Watt
------    -----    ----
+0.150    1.176     105
+0.130    1.152     105
+0.100    1.128     105
+0.050    1.072     104
+0.005    1.032     103
-0.050    0.976     103
-0.075    0.952     103
-0.100    0.928     102

So with a difference for a truely massive 0.250v in the offset is a very tiny 3 watt. It's certainly nice to have, but hardly worth optimizing for, let alone basing your overclock around it.
The really important settings are SpeedStep and to a lesser extend the C1E state. Disabling any other power saving feature only increased the consumption by another ~4 watt.


----------



## TheStig93

Little update:

Tested with LLC level 4 now,

4.4 Ghz, same +0.004 Offset Turbo and 0.005 Offset Vcore running just as stable as before in Prime, gonna test Crysis 3 later. Voltage is jumping between 1.248, 1.256 and 1.264


----------



## MoInSTL

Can someone please look over my settings? I am running Sandy bridge btw. I lowered my voltage to -0.005 and Load Line to 4. Voltage stayed the same.









CPU-Z idle is 0.976-1.064. Idle temps are 25C-35

Ran prime 95 on blended for close to 45 minutes. Ran half the time blended and changed to the settings on Page 1. I know it needs to be hammered longer, but Page 1 said 5 minutes, then 15 minutes. Before running it longer, I wanted feedback first.

Thanks.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Can someone please look over my settings? I am running Sandy bridge btw. I lowered my voltage to -0.005 and Load Line to 4. Voltage stayed the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z idle is 0.976-1.064. Idle temps are 25C-35
> 
> Ran prime 95 on blended for half the time and changed to the settings on Page 1. I know it needs to be hammered longer, but Page 1 said 5 minutes, then 15 minutes. Before running it longer, I wanted feedback first.


You can set your Primary and secondary current limit at 250 also. Either select XMP profile or set your ram manually to the correct speed, timings, and voltage( cant see if your ram voltage is on auto or set). Besides that it looks good. How are your C-states? Did you disable C3 & C6?

Setup custom blend like the guide states on the first page and let it run. If it fails you will want to start adding additional turbo voltage to increase you full load vcore. Just post up here if you get a BSOD's or if a worker stops


----------



## MoInSTL

Thanks for the quick response. I am currently using the XMP profile. It's rated @ 1.5, so it's fine. Will check those other settings and edit this post.

C States were already disabled.

All I changed was the Duration.

FWIW, I have a Fractal R4 with the onboard fan controller. I am running 3 fans @ 5v plus 1250 RPM Macho cooler fan with the door closed.

My question though was I thought that my voltage would be lowered since I lowered it to -0.005 and changed Load Line to 4.

Just started Prime95 with the custom settings. Should be fine since I only changed the other two duration levels.


----------



## Lucky 23

Looks good but your XMP profile is not set. Go to where it says load XMP profile and select it. Also set your ram voltage at 1.50v or 1.499v instead of auto.


----------



## MoInSTL

Good catch. Changed & set.









Now I have to start P95 again...

Edit: Ran the custom blended test for 2 hours. Temps stayed at 67-70 with fans @ 5v.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> My question though was I thought that my voltage would be lowered since I lowered it to -0.005 and changed Load Line to 4.


Which value had you set, and what amount of Vcore did you see before, and under which circumstances? The various FFT sizes in Prime cause a variating amount of load of the CPU, and therefore especially with higher LLC Levels ("high" being defined as 5) you will see a higher Vdroop (= lower Vcore) with those FFT values that stress the CPU the most.

Also, was there any particular reason you disabled Intel Virtualization Technology? It probably has no impact for you, but if you run something like VMWare, VirtualBox or even Microsoft's VirtualPC, you should activate it.


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Hey guys!

I'm working on the below listed rig containing an Asrock z77 pro4, 3570k and hyper 212. Having a lot of trouble getting stable at 4.5 ghz. I used the guide on the first page and never was able to get prime stable for more than about 45 minutes. I clocked all the way down to 4.0ghz and still couldn't get it going at an absurd voltage, so just for giggles I tried running prime at stock settings and it was still unstable. I took the board apart, and I think the +4 connector on the power supply cable wasn't making good contact, so I plugged everything back in, and stock speeds went fine over an hour. So I started over. I got to the point where I was trying to get 4.6ghz stable, and it's still not lasting over about half an hour/45 minutes. I've noticed that when my computer stalls, it's very often stalled out on a lower frequency, like 3.4ghz and at a lower voltage. I've included an image of last time it happened:



So I tried lowering the PLL a little, but wanted to get some feedback on my settings and generally what other people would try because it seems like no matter what I try, the voltage and the frequency are bouncing around like crazy while stress testing, which doesn't seem right. If it's 100% stressed, shouldn't the voltage and freq be maxed out the whole time?






As you can see, I've started trying not to use turbo because I'm trying to get a steady speed to just prove that chip can do it, and then once I get it steady, I can look at trying to use turbo to save some energy.

Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgehogbrown*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm working on the below listed rig containing an Asrock z77 pro4, 3570k and hyper 212. Having a lot of trouble getting stable at 4.5 ghz. I used the guide on the first page and never was able to get prime stable for more than about 45 minutes. I clocked all the way down to 4.0ghz and still couldn't get it going at an absurd voltage, so just for giggles I tried running prime at stock settings and it was still unstable. I took the board apart, and I think the +4 connector on the power supply cable wasn't making good contact, so I plugged everything back in, and stock speeds went fine over an hour. So I started over. I got to the point where I was trying to get 4.6ghz stable, and it's still not lasting over about half an hour/45 minutes. I've noticed that when my computer stalls, it's very often stalled out on a lower frequency, like 3.4ghz and at a lower voltage. I've included an image of last time it happened:
> 
> So I tried lowering the PLL a little, but wanted to get some feedback on my settings and generally what other people would try because it seems like no matter what I try, the voltage and the frequency are bouncing around like crazy while stress testing, which doesn't seem right. If it's 100% stressed, shouldn't the voltage and freq be maxed out the whole time?
> 
> As you can see, I've started trying not to use turbo because I'm trying to get a steady speed to just prove that chip can do it, and then once I get it steady, I can look at trying to use turbo to save some energy.
> 
> Thanks!


It seems to me that you are mixing Fixed vcore and offset strategies. if you want a steady vcore, reset the bios, set your basics (boot order, achi, etc... and save to a bios slot) and switch to Fixed mode. But unless you want to run full load vcore at all times (even when idle) stay with offset. if that works, then switch to offset/turbo overclocking.

For straight offset, try the following:

1. change "Per core" to "All Cores"
2. set CPU PLL to auto
3. enable speedstep
4. enable turbo boost
5. set turbo to auto
6. set multi to 45 (or 46)
7. LLC to the second LOWEST vdroop compensation (is that 75 or 25%??)... 50% is okay, but may cause more float.
8. adjust offset starting 40mV lower than the VID the chip reports for the multiplier you set (use real temp or any other prgm to know that number)

Just to clarify - if you turn off speedstep and turbo mode, it's probably best to use fixed mode OC. Offset vcore will float depending upon the real load (even though you see 100%).

45 should be attainable with something in the range of 5-10mV offset and certainly ~ 20mV turbo in offset mode.


----------



## hedgehogbrown

I should add that the pro 4 won't let you disable turbo without going per core. Also that you can't select a static voltage, it's offset mode or nothing,

And finally, I set the LLC to 50, because I only have 100%, 50% and 0% to chose from, and it looks like there's some confusion about which end is more LLC because it's flipped in some bios.

So I've used the regular method with turbo as stated in the guide and that didn't work out, which is how I arrived here. I have a 4.5 or 4.6 profile saved as well after using that method, but it didn't seem to work any better.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgehogbrown*
> 
> I should add that the pro 4 won't let you disable turbo without going per core. Also that you can't select a static voltage, it's offset mode or nothing,
> 
> And finally, I set the LLC to 50, because I only have 100%, 50% and 0% to chose from, and it looks like there's some confusion about which end is more LLC because it's flipped in some bios.
> 
> So I've used the regular method with turbo as stated in the guide and that didn't work out, which is how I arrived here. I have a 4.5 or 4.6 profile saved as well after using that method, but it didn't seem to work any better.


okay - I didn't know that the P4 had those limitations. Really? only offset? no fixed (static) mode? Anyway, hopefully someone here with experience with that board an help.

"Didn't" work for both45 and 46 offset was a failure at like 40 min or so using the p95 setup in page 1 of this guide? C-states?


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Followed the guide for the c-states, setting the last one to both disabled and auto.


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Which value had you set, and what amount of Vcore did you see before, and under which circumstances? The various FFT sizes in Prime cause a variating amount of load of the CPU, and therefore especially with higher LLC Levels ("high" being defined as 5) you will see a higher Vdroop (= lower Vcore) with those FFT values that stress the CPU the most.
> 
> Also, was there any particular reason you disabled Intel Virtualization Technology? It probably has no impact for you, but if you run something like VMWare, VirtualBox or even Microsoft's VirtualPC, you should activate it.


Just did a clean install on a new Samsung 840 Pro 128GB so I'm tired.

I don't use any of those. I ran VMWare when I was studying for MS server exam. If I change my mind I can always enable it.

Thanks for the suggestions and I'll reply to the first part of your post tomorrow. (Taking the day off).


----------



## kennyparker1337

A new goody has been added to the "Required Programs" subsection.

Enjoy!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> A new goody has been added to the "Required Programs" subsection.
> 
> Enjoy!


I just checked...and cant figure out which one was added...HWMonitor?


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Which value had you set, and what amount of Vcore did you see before, and under which circumstances? The various FFT sizes in Prime cause a variating amount of load of the CPU, and therefore especially with higher LLC Levels ("high" being defined as 5) you will see a higher Vdroop (= lower Vcore) with those FFT values that stress the CPU the most.


Started with offset @ +0.005v. and load line of 3 IIRC. Now -0.005v, LL 4. CPU-Z reported similar volts. 1.26-1.28

I have no idea what you mean by, "under which circumstances?".

I just ran Prime 95 with the settings on page 1 of this guide. Was pleased with my temps since I am only running my fans @ 5v.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> A new goody has been added to the "Required Programs" subsection.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked...and cant figure out which one was added...HWMonitor?
Click to expand...

Well the main point was all the programs were updated, but SSD Life Free and Crystal Disc Info were added.

So now you can keep track of CPU, GPU, SSD, HDD, and MOBO.

Another big point is it's completely portable.
Tote the folder around on a USB stick and use it on any computer with Win7/8 64bit. Some of them will work with 32bit but not all of them.


----------



## MoInSTL

Nice KennyParker. Glad to see the Guide is staying updated.

Oooo, portable? Cool beans.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Nice KennyParker. Glad to see the Guide is staying updated.
> 
> Oooo, portable? *Cool beans.*


----------



## MoInSTL

OMG. That was funny.

Edit: Just downloaded and extracted to a USB 3 flash drive. Very nice.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgehogbrown*
> 
> So I tried lowering the PLL a little, but wanted to get some feedback on my settings and generally what other people would try because it seems like no matter what I try, the voltage and the frequency are bouncing around like crazy while stress testing, which doesn't seem right. If it's 100% stressed, shouldn't the voltage and freq be maxed out the whole time?


This seems to be another case of the motherboard throttling the CPU due to VRM overheating*. The cooling on the Pro4 is just as bad as on the Pro3, if not slightly worse.
If that's the case (and I'm pretty certain it is), your only way to stabilize your overclock would be tucking a fan on the heatspreader next to the socket, or at least pointing a fan in that direction. Although the former is much more effective. It doesn't even have to be huge fan, I'm using a 60mm slim one @7V.

* I'm propagating this so notoriously because it took me an awful lot of time to identify that issue for me, since the correlation isn't very obvious. As we can see here, others are just as confused by this as I have been.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - I didn't know that the P4 had those limitations. Really? only offset? no fixed (static) mode?


Yeah, the Pro3 doesn't have these options either.
And up to the latest beta BIOS revision (2.00B, not sure if that's publically available by now, it was sent to me by the Asrock support) it also has a "stealth" bug, that if you disable the Turbo Mode in the BIOS, the value that was last entered in "Additional Turbo Voltage" will still be added to the offset value, just as if Turbo Mode wasn't disabled at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> I have no idea what you mean by, "under which circumstances?".
> 
> I just ran Prime 95 with the settings on page 1 of this guide. Was pleased with my temps since I am only running my fans @ 5v.


"Circumstances meaning with what programs and what settings you tested the Vcore (e.g. the FFT size Prime is running with).
You can set a fixed FFT size in Prime by entering the same value in "Min FFT size (in K)" and "Max FFT size (in K)". This way the Vcore won't fluctuate due to different stress levels on the CPU, and finding out the actual Vcore under load is so much easier.
I recommend using 864k or 1792k to determine the Vcore. Although in the end the most important thing is simply that you just use one FFT value to compare the Vcore across different Offset values.

E.g. don't test your Vcore with -0.005v offset with one FFT size and -0.005 with a completely different one; the resulting Vcore values can differ between those two FFT sizes. And even if you're using the same FFT size, the Vcore display can fluctuate by up to 0.016v, so a change of 0.010v in the offset might not always be immedietely visible. It's possible that it'll just fluctuate differently, i.e. more towards the higher limit.

The motherboard can only provide the Vcore readings in intervals of 0.008v, so if the true value lies somewhere in between you have that fluctuation (note: this may be different for fixed Vcore values. My Pro3 doesn't have that (see above), so I can only speak for using the offset settings). If you want to know your exact Vcore, you're going to have to use a digital multimeter and attach it directly to the readout points on the motherboard. It doesn't fluctuate (much) there.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Started with offset @ +0.005v. and load line of 3 IIRC. Now -0.005v, LL 4. CPU-Z reported similar volts. 1.26-1.28
> 
> I have no idea what you mean by, "under which circumstances?".
> 
> I just ran Prime 95 with the settings on page 1 of this guide. Was pleased with my temps since I am only running my fans @ 5v.


How long did you run custom blend for? What temps did you get?


----------



## ThaGeNeCySt

Maybe one of you guys can shed some light.... when exactly should I set my RAM to it's rated specs?

I have F3-17000CL9D from G.Skill (2 4GB chips in slot A2 and B2) and ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 motherboard (i7 3770K).. setting the RAM timings to what it's rated at in BIOS gives me immediate errors when running Prime95 after a few seconds. This happens w/ and w/o OC. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaGeNeCySt*
> 
> Maybe one of you guys can shed some light.... when exactly should I set my RAM to it's rated specs?
> 
> I have F3-17000CL9D from G.Skill (2 4GB chips in slot A2 and B2) and ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 motherboard (i7 3770K).. setting the RAM timings to what it's rated at in BIOS gives me immediate errors when running Prime95 after a few seconds. This happens w/ and w/o OC. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


You load the XMP for the rated speed, yes? Verify that the specs load properly, and set the dram V manaully to the spec. Then repost with memtest86+ as the boot device and run it for several passes. Those gskill should run perfect, if they throw any errors, get them replaced.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaGeNeCySt*
> 
> Maybe one of you guys can shed some light.... when exactly should I set my RAM to it's rated specs?
> 
> I have F3-17000CL9D from G.Skill (2 4GB chips in slot A2 and B2) and ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 motherboard (i7 3770K).. setting the RAM timings to what it's rated at in BIOS gives me immediate errors when running Prime95 after a few seconds. This happens w/ and w/o OC. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


According to the Gskill website:

Your ram is rated at DDR3-2133 MHz (PC3-17000), with a 9-11-9-28 2N timing at 1.65V. But if you are having issues with it, the SPD is 1600MHz with 9-9-9-24-2N at 1.5V. Have you tried the SPD?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaGeNeCySt*
> 
> Maybe one of you guys can shed some light.... when exactly should I set my RAM to it's rated specs?
> 
> I have F3-17000CL9D from G.Skill (2 4GB chips in slot A2 and B2) and ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 motherboard (i7 3770K).. setting the RAM timings to what it's rated at in BIOS gives me immediate errors when running Prime95 after a few seconds. This happens w/ and w/o OC. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


I would hit the clear CMOS button to reset all bios settings. Then set XMP profile and your ram voltage. After that run memtest as others have mentioned


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> This seems to be another case of the motherboard throttling the CPU due to VRM overheating*. The cooling on the Pro4 is just as bad as on the Pro3, if not slightly worse.
> If that's the case (and I'm pretty certain it is), your only way to stabilize your overclock would be tucking a fan on the heatspreader next to the socket, or at least pointing a fan in that direction. Although the former is much more effective. It doesn't even have to be huge fan, I'm using a 60mm slim one @7V.


That was helpful indeed. Aside from the part about needing to stick another fan down there, that part won't be easy since I have an open air rig. And no spare fan.

I was kind of wondering if that might be it. I can't get it stable above 3.8. Unfortunately, it's too late to bring the board back, so at some point I'll just have to sell and replace. I'm pretty much fine with that, I've never had a great experience with an Asrock board while overclocking.

Is there any merit at all to the idea that it could be the processor throttling itself due to some sort of failure?


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hedgehogbrown*
> 
> That was helpful indeed. Aside from the part about needing to stick another fan down there, that part won't be easy since I have an open air rig. And no spare fan.
> 
> I was kind of wondering if that might be it. I can't get it stable above 3.8. Unfortunately, it's too late to bring the board back, so at some point I'll just have to sell and replace. I'm pretty much fine with that, I've never had a great experience with an Asrock board while overclocking.
> 
> Is there any merit at all to the idea that it could be the processor throttling itself due to some sort of failure?


I have ziptied that fan to the heat pipes of my CPU cooler to keep it in place. You really shouldn't give up because of a $5 fan. Ghetto mod for life!









Of course there's always the possibility that the chip or the board is malfunctioning, and 3.8 is quite for the throttling to kick in.
You could try to place a fan... well, a ventilator to blow some air onto the relevant parts of the board and see if that does any good. Or since you already have an open case (pics please! Would love to see that!) you could also try to touch the heat spreader. But beware, it _could_ be quite hot. According to overclockers.ru the board begins to throttle if the modules reach around 64C, which is even lower than on the Pro3 (for which I think it was at 75C).


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> How long did you run custom blend for? What temps did you get?


Only for 2 hours. I just got a new SSD and have been busy with work. I think the temp max was in the high 60's. Never went over 70. Hope to run it again this weekend. I removed both drive cages in my R4 and have two 2.5" drives. I use a drive dock for my big 3.5" drives. Only one GPU. So it all stays plenty cool with fan speeds at 5v.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoInSTL*
> 
> Only for 2 hours. I just got a new SSD and have been busy with work. I think the temp max was in the high 60's. Never went over 70. Hope to run it again this weekend. I removed both drive cages in my R4 and have two 2.5" drives. I use a drive dock for my big 3.5" drives. Only one GPU. So it all stays plenty cool with fan speeds at 5v.


Right on, try to let it run 8-12 hours on the next run to make sure your fully stable. Temps look good


----------



## Pureskull

I want to reach 4.8ghz stable on my delidded 3770k. Temps are fine regardless of voltages. I just need to know whether to go fixed or offset. I think ill like offset better, however i dont know what voltages should use in offset value. The guide doesnt tell me to change it but when i look around forums some people who have 4.6ghz above have it changed. Also turbo boost should be where? I already moved up 6 spots to +0.023v and it still unstable. Its ok to go much further on turbo boost? And should i change the offset volt too? If so around what value for 4.8ghz


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pureskull*
> 
> I want to reach 4.8ghz stable on my delidded 3770k. Temps are fine regardless of voltages. I just need to know whether to go fixed or offset. I think ill like offset better, however i dont know what voltages should use in offset value. The guide doesnt tell me to change it but when i look around forums some people who have 4.6ghz above have it changed. Also turbo boost should be where? I already moved up 6 spots to +0.023v and it still unstable. Its ok to go much further on turbo boost? And should i change the offset volt too? If so around what value for 4.8ghz


every chip is different. there is no fixed offset value
if you use the search feature on the forum, you can find many offset voltage guides in this subforum


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pureskull*
> 
> I want to reach 4.8ghz stable on my delidded 3770k. Temps are fine regardless of voltages. I just need to know whether to go fixed or offset. I think ill like offset better, however i dont know what voltages should use in offset value. The guide doesnt tell me to change it but when i look around forums some people who have 4.6ghz above have it changed. Also turbo boost should be where? I already moved up 6 spots to +0.023v and it still unstable. Its ok to go much further on turbo boost? And should i change the offset volt too? If so around what value for 4.8ghz


Two things that will help us help you:

1.Fill out rigbuilder and attach your rig to your sig. This helps us quick spot your hardware config
2.Grab BIOS screenshots and post them up here. This will allows to see how you have overclocked your rig, so we can make suggestions.

Rigbuilder is on the top right hand corner of the page. To take screenies in bios, format a thumb drive in FAT32 and hit f12 in BIOS.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pureskull*
> 
> I want to reach 4.8ghz stable on my delidded 3770k. Temps are fine regardless of voltages. I just need to know whether to go fixed or offset. I think ill like offset better, however i dont know what voltages should use in offset value. The guide doesnt tell me to change it but when i look around forums some people who have 4.6ghz above have it changed. Also turbo boost should be where? I already moved up 6 spots to +0.023v and it still unstable. Its ok to go much further on turbo boost? And should i change the offset volt too? If so around what value for 4.8ghz


No one can tell you which Offset / Turbo value will be ok for your chip, it all depends on how much Vcore will eventually be delivered to your CPU.
Use CPU-Z or Open Hardware Monitor to find out your Vcore under load.


----------



## MoInSTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Right on, try to let it run 8-12 hours on the next run to make sure your fully stable. Temps look good


Thanks and I will run it again this weekend. Did a clean install of Windows 7 last night on my Samsung 840 Pro 128GB, I could have cloned it over from my 830, but wanted to start fresh.

It's supposed to rain this weekend so I will have time to do it then.


----------



## hedgehogbrown

now it's hard resetting at stock operation. the board previously had a celeron in it for a month and was fine, so i'm going to take back the 3570k and have it replaced. maybe i'll hit the lottery next time. otherwise, i guess i might still need a better board, but we'll see. replacing the cpu will at least rule that out. hope microcenter will take it back even though it will probably seem to run pretty well for a minute.


----------



## Pureskull

Thanks for the reply. I got 3 hours prime stable(4.7ghz) so far with these settings. Have no idea if they are optimal But my vcore goes as high as 1.34v and my highest core temp is only 83C, Also passed Intel burn test, Any ideas or suggestions


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pureskull*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I got 3 hours prime stable(4.7ghz) so far with these settings. Have no idea if they are optimal But my vcore goes as high as 1.34v and my highest core temp is only 83C, Also passed Intel burn test, Any ideas or suggestions
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks good! I would say the only thing that looks off to me is that your offset looks a little high, what is your idle VCore?


----------



## Pureskull

My idle is 1.008v. Im happy to hear its good though


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pureskull*
> 
> My idle is 1.008v. Im happy to hear its good though


You might be able to bring that idle VCore down by dropping the offset voltage and adding it back to turbo.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pureskull*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I got 3 hours prime stable(4.7ghz) so far with these settings. Have no idea if they are optimal But my vcore goes as high as 1.34v and my highest core temp is only 83C, Also passed Intel burn test, Any ideas or suggestions


You can take screenshots of your bios if you format a flash drive in FAT32, reboot into windows and hit F12
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You might be able to bring that idle VCore down by dropping the offset voltage and adding it back to turbo.


X2 on this


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

So I was on this thread a couple of weeks ago with a 3770k that wouldnt clock over 4.6mhz and even then it required 1.464v. So I got another chip and I am pretty stoked with the results:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2791041

After stress testing for a little I start to run into heat issues. So it looks like I am probably going to delid and lap. If anyone is willing to look over my bios and give me some pointers, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sp00n82

Personally I really wouldn't be comfortable with 1.432v for 24/7 use, but that's up to you. Besides that, you don't seem to run your RAM at full potential, although that may require some fiddling around with the secondary voltages.

What's your Vcore if you disable SpeedStep and C1E and just idle in Windows?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> So I was on this thread a couple of weeks ago with a 3770k that wouldnt clock over 4.6mhz and even then it required 1.464v. So I got another chip and I am pretty stoked with the results:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2791041
> 
> After stress testing for a little I start to run into heat issues. So it looks like I am probably going to delid and lap. If anyone is willing to look over my bios and give me some pointers, it would be greatly appreciated.


As long as you keep temps under control, rock on. 1.4 is a little juicy like spoon said, but I have yet to hear of a chip degrading with less than 1.5. All chips degrade, and intel says anything up to 1.52 is ok, but offer no promises for degradation. If you are a two year cycle type, then you probably wont feel any degradation at all before you go out ad get a new chip.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Yea, I dont really have an issue giving it the volts. I dont see myself using this chip in my main rig longer than a year, especially since haswell is around the corner. Once I get the temps in check I would like to see if i can hit 5.1mhz to at least run a couple benches just to see how high I could go. Hopefully between now and then I can get 5.0mhz stable with lower volts so I have some more headroom to make that possible. I disabled SpeedStep and C1E and it stayed at 1.432v during idle. With them both enabled I idle at 1.064v. Under load the volts do jump around a bit though, I have the CPU LLC set at 50%. I am really not too concerned with power consumption or component longevity. I would like to get around a years use out of it though, other than that I am just trying to see how high I can push the rig.
As for the RAM, I am aware. Havent started fiddling with it yet though, figured Id do CPU, GPU then RAM. I am running it 2200mhz now but I cant get it too boot with anything higher than that, even if I load the XMP which is 2800mhz. I havent touched any setting yet except for the speed. Do you think I would be able to hit 2800mhz with 4 4gb sticks or have I hit the limit of my IMC?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Yea, I dont really have an issue giving it the volts. I dont see myself using this chip in my main rig longer than a year, especially since haswell is around the corner. Once I get the temps in check I would like to see if i can hit 5.1mhz to at least run a couple benches just to see how high I could go. Hopefully between now and then I can get 5.0mhz stable with lower volts so I have some more headroom to make that possible. I disabled SpeedStep and C1E and it stayed at 1.432v during idle. With them both enabled I idle at 1.064v. Under load the volts do jump around a bit though, I have the CPU LLC set at 50%. I am really not too concerned with power consumption or component longevity. I would like to get around a years use out of it though, other than that I am just trying to see how high I can push the rig.
> As for the RAM, I am aware. Havent started fiddling with it yet though, figured Id do CPU, GPU then RAM. I am running it 2200mhz now but I cant get it too boot with anything higher than that, even if I load the XMP which is 2800mhz. I havent touched any setting yet except for the speed. Do you think I would be able to hit 2800mhz with 4 4gb sticks or have I hit the limit of my IMC?


That is quite possible, people bin chips for the IMC just like they do for the VID, I have not had any luck running over 2000 no matter what voltage/timings I set. Mind you, my RAM is only rated for 1600mhz, so I more than likely am running into a RAM limitation rather than an IMC limitation. Using 4 sticks puts more stress on the IMC as well, have you tried just two sticks to see if it would run at the XMP 2800? The RAM set you have...is that the $600.00 set?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Yea, I dont really have an issue giving it the volts. I dont see myself using this chip in my main rig longer than a year, especially since haswell is around the corner. Once I get the temps in check I would like to see if i can hit 5.1mhz to at least run a couple benches just to see how high I could go. Hopefully between now and then I can get 5.0mhz stable with lower volts so I have some more headroom to make that possible. I disabled SpeedStep and C1E and it stayed at 1.432v during idle. With them both enabled I idle at 1.064v. Under load the volts do jump around a bit though, I have the CPU LLC set at 50%. I am really not too concerned with power consumption or component longevity. I would like to get around a years use out of it though, other than that I am just trying to see how high I can push the rig.
> As for the RAM, I am aware. Havent started fiddling with it yet though, figured Id do CPU, GPU then RAM. I am running it 2200mhz now but I cant get it too boot with anything higher than that, even if I load the XMP which is 2800mhz. I havent touched any setting yet except for the speed. Do you think I would be able to hit 2800mhz with 4 4gb sticks or have I hit the limit of my IMC?
> 
> 
> 
> That is quite possible, people bin chips for the IMC just like they do for the VID, I have not had any luck running over 2000 no matter what voltage/timings I set. Mind you, my RAM is only rated for 1600mhz, so I more than likely am running into a RAM limitation rather than an IMC limitation. Using 4 sticks puts more stress on the IMC as well, have you tried just two sticks to see if it would run at the XMP 2800? *The RAM set you have...is that the $600.00 set?*
Click to expand...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*


$599.99 RAM


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> $599.99 RAM


Oh I already knew about them... but my amazement / shock still stands.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> So I was on this thread a couple of weeks ago with a 3770k that wouldnt clock over 4.6mhz and even then it required 1.464v. So I got another chip and I am pretty stoked with the results:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2791041
> 
> After stress testing for a little I start to run into heat issues. So it looks like I am probably going to delid and lap. If anyone is willing to look over my bios and give me some pointers, it would be


Hey 'graded - is this validation a "post and boot" or did you actually run something like SuperPi at 8-32M? "A little stress testing before heat issues" ... What did you try? And how quickly did it heat up?

I ask since i would be amazed if a stock TIM chip didn't have a meltdown after a few seconds with small FFTs or IBT.
jp


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> $599.99 RAM
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I already knew about them... but my amazement / shock still stands.
Click to expand...

According to his sig rig, those are the sticks the gentleman has. I am kind of curious about them(definitely cant afford though). It would seem he is having trouble running them at their rated speed, you got any ideas to help him out? I am not really a RAM tweaker, so my help will be limited, particularly with monster sticks like those.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> According to his sig rig, those are the sticks the gentleman has. I am kind of curious about them(definitely cant afford though). It would seem he is having trouble running them at their rated speed, you got any ideas to help him out? I am not really a RAM tweaker, so my help will be limited, particularly with monster sticks like those.


Id first upgrade the mobo...


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> According to his sig rig, those are the sticks the gentleman has. I am kind of curious about them(definitely cant afford though). It would seem he is having trouble running them at their rated speed, you got any ideas to help him out? I am not really a RAM tweaker, so my help will be limited, particularly with monster sticks like those.
> 
> 
> 
> Id first upgrade the mobo...
Click to expand...

He has one of the best Micro ATX boards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Yea, I dont really have an issue giving it the volts. I dont see myself using this chip in my main rig longer than a year, especially since haswell is around the corner. Once I get the temps in check I would like to see if i can hit 5.1mhz to at least run a couple benches just to see how high I could go. Hopefully between now and then I can get 5.0mhz stable with lower volts so I have some more headroom to make that possible. I disabled SpeedStep and C1E and it stayed at 1.432v during idle. With them both enabled I idle at 1.064v. Under load the volts do jump around a bit though, I have the CPU LLC set at 50%. I am really not too concerned with power consumption or component longevity. I would like to get around a years use out of it though, other than that I am just trying to see how high I can push the rig.
> As for the RAM, I am aware. Havent started fiddling with it yet though, figured Id do CPU, GPU then RAM. I am running it 2200mhz now but I cant get it too boot with anything higher than that, even if I load the XMP which is 2800mhz. I havent touched any setting yet except for the speed. Do you think I would be able to hit 2800mhz with 4 4gb sticks or have I hit the limit of my IMC?


Sorry I didn't read any of your posts, but...

1. If you have the latest BIOS (v1.50): ftp://174.142.97.10/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme4-M(1.50)WIN.zip

2. You have all the settings set according to RAM maker. (11-14-14-35-2 ~ 2800MHz @ 1.65v)

And they won't work...

RMA time sucker! You got some bad sticks!


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Don't judge me monkeys!  Yes I am aware I went all out but that's what I am trying to go for; as fast as possible. When i bought this new 3770k I also purchased a maximus v gene but im unsure if im going to use it. I havent tried two sticks yet. I run ALOT of mods so i think i would benefit from the 16gb. The linked RAM is the set I am using by the way.

I haven't superpi yet. I've been using prime95 per the guide. Which after about 15 minute temps go to around 100C. This is at 5.0mhz and 1.432v. You have to also take into consideration i run dual rads with gentle typhoons not to mention ambiet temps are around 17C I have still yet to delid or lap. I am also using coollaboratory pro right now after switch ill probably switch to indigo xtreme pad, so that might help a little too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> He has one of the best Micro ATX boards.
> !


That's good.

So with 4 sticks, you may need to add 5-10 mV to the xmp dram volts, or if you can, check it with a dmm to be sure they are getting enough V. Those sticks are not on the MSL for that board, but that doesn't mean much.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> I haven't superpi yet. I've been using prime95 per the guide. Which after about 15 minute temps go to around 100C. This is at 5.0mhz and 1.432v. You have to also take into consideration i run dual rads with gentle typhoons not to mention ambiet temps are around 17C I have still yet to delid or lap. I am also using coollaboratory pro right now after switch ill probably switch to indigo xtreme pad, so that might help a little too.


That is impressive! No need to sPi it. 15 min p95 stock tim between the die and ihs at 50x with 1.4V... You may have found the magic chip! Pop the top and put the whip to it!
Nice.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> He has one of the best Micro ATX boards.
> Sorry I didn't read any of your posts, but...
> 
> 1. If you have the latest BIOS (v1.50): ftp://174.142.97.10/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme4-M(1.50)WIN.zip
> 
> 2. You have all the settings set according to RAM maker. (11-14-14-35-2 ~ 2800MHz @ 1.65v)
> 
> And they won't work...
> 
> RMA time sucker! You got some bad sticks!


Yes I am running BIOS 1.50. When I attempt 2800mhz I load the XMP which doesn't boot. I then put everything to auto and changed the speed. The highest I was able to go this way is 2200mhz. How can I be certain its the RAM and not another component such as the IMC?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Yes I am running BIOS 1.50. When I attempt 2800mhz I load the XMP which doesn't boot. I then put everything to auto and changed the speed. The highest I was able to go this way is 2200mhz. How can I be certain its the RAM and not another component such as the IMC?


If you load the 2800 xmp, can you get back into bios?


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If you load the 2800 xmp, can you get back into bios?


Yea, I am definitely satisfied with this chip. Sadly it was my second, you helped me out with the last one which ran 4.6mhz but required ~1.464v. Ill still probably throw it in another project. I am for sure going to lap it but I'm unsure if I'm going to delid. I did it to the first chip but then again I am not 100% that it wasn't an error during the process that made the chip require that much juice to run 4.6mhz.

No the XMP will not boot to BIOS. It turns on but doesn't make it to BIOs. That goes for anything above 2200mhz. Haven't tried upping the BCLK to see if I can get somewhere between 2200 and 2400.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> He has one of the best Micro ATX boards.
> Sorry I didn't read any of your posts, but...
> 
> 1. If you have the latest BIOS (v1.50): ftp://174.142.97.10/bios/1155/Z77%20Extreme4-M(1.50)WIN.zip
> 
> 2. You have all the settings set according to RAM maker. (11-14-14-35-2 ~ 2800MHz @ 1.65v)
> 
> And they won't work...
> 
> RMA time sucker! You got some bad sticks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am running BIOS 1.50. When I attempt 2800mhz I load the XMP which doesn't boot. I then put everything to auto and changed the speed. The highest I was able to go this way is 2200mhz. How can I be certain its the RAM and not another component such as the IMC?
Click to expand...

Your board:
Supports DDR3 *2800+*(OC)/2400(OC)/2133(OC)/1866(OC)/1600/1333/1066 non-ECC, un-buffered memory.

Therefore the default position is bad RAM.
Besides the point that RAM is easier to RMA.

Corsair offers an advance replacement. ASRock does not.

If the new RAM fails again, then RMA the motherboard or sell it and get a more expensive ATX board like Extreme6+.
Quote:


> Point being; The 2800+(OC) is a marketing gimmick, there is no chance whats all ever, if you buy DDR3-2800 ram (which are on the market) and a regular CPU, that it will do the speeds on the motherboard.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Your board:
> Supports DDR3 *2800+*(OC)/2400(OC)/2133(OC)/1866(OC)/1600/1333/1066 non-ECC, un-buffered memory.
> 
> Therefore the default position is bad RAM.
> Besides the point that RAM is easier to RMA.
> 
> Corsair offers an advance replacement. ASRock does not.
> 
> If the new RAM fails again, then RMA the motherboard or sell it and get a more expensive ATX board like Extreme6+.


Well this is why I ask. This is my second extreme4-m. The other on which was RMAed had the same issue and ran the RAM at about the same speed. So I am am not sure if its RAM or poossible the mobo or even the chip.
The review that was linked earlier said that they achieved 2800mhz but they had to go through a couple of chips to do so.
I do also have a maximums v gene on hand since I would like to keep the matx form. I'd rather not use it though unless I know I will get a performance increase.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Yea, I am definitely satisfied with this chip. Sadly it was my second, you helped me out with the last one which ran 4.6mhz but required ~1.464v. Ill still probably throw it in another project. I am for sure going to lap it but I'm unsure if I'm going to delid. I did it to the first chip but then again I am not 100% that it wasn't an error during the process that made the chip require that much juice to run 4.6mhz.
> 
> No the XMP will not boot to BIOS. It turns on but doesn't make it to BIOs. That goes for anything above 2200mhz. Haven't tried upping the BCLK to see if I can get somewhere between 2200 and 2400.


Before messing with bclk, post with 2200, change the bios dramV to 5-10mV higher than the 2800 Xmp spec. Repost, select the 2800 xmp, but manually enter the volts. Might work...


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Before messing with bclk, post with 2200, change the bios dramV to 5-10mV higher than the 2800 Xmp spec. Repost, select the 2800 xmp, but manually enter the volts. Might work...


Ill give that and try running just two sticks a go. Not at home at the moment but ill do it when I get home.

So is there any tweaks that I could also try to get the CPU to run at slightly lower vcore?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Ill give that and try running just two sticks a go. Not at home at the moment but ill do it when I get home.
> 
> So is there any tweaks that I could also try to get the CPU to run at slightly lower vcore?


Cool, let us know what happens with the ram.

As for lower vcore... This is the thing with 22nm, temps are very critical because with higher temps, more electrons get "off the reservation" so, we add more vcore... Which makes more heat and so on. Unless you fix intels mistake (poor TIM under the IHS) or use a chiller, you will get caught in this unproductive loop. Sin082 made a great attempt measuring a surrogate of this effect (power per clock per temp).

Did you delid the other 3770k you have?

You may shave off a few degrees with bios tweeks (like v low cpu PLL), but controling a 3770k at 50x and 1.4+ volts, will take more than a good block mount and waterloop.


----------



## jeri

running atm 4.2gz with asrock z77pro3+i3570k+genesis+8gb crucial 1333. but havent realy changed anything on voltage settings what so ever. can someone throw some numbers/bios settings for me maybe?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/img0426wk.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/img0430.JPG/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/img0428j.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/img0425vwy.jpg/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> running atm 4.2gz with asrock z77pro3+i3570k+genesis+8gb crucial 1333. but havent realy changed anything on voltage settings what so ever. can someone throw some numbers/bios settings for me maybe?


check the first page of the guide. If you still need help, post up some pics of your BIOS and we can help you out!

to take a pic in bios: format a thumb drive in FAT32 and hit f12 in bios.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Cool, let us know what happens with the ram.
> 
> As for lower vcore... This is the thing with 22nm, temps are very critical because with higher temps, more electrons get "off the reservation" so, we add more vcore... Which makes more heat and so on. Unless you fix intels mistake (poor TIM under the IHS) or use a chiller, you will get caught in this unproductive loop. Sin082 made a great attempt measuring a surrogate of this effect (power per clock per temp).
> 
> Did you delid the other 3770k you have?
> 
> You may shave off a few degrees with bios tweeks (like v low cpu PLL), but controling a 3770k at 50x and 1.4+ volts, will take more than a good block mount and waterloop.


The problem is, with the temps going so high and the chip already reaching 100°C after 15minutes of prim, he can't even be sure that his settings are really stable at the moment. It could require a whole lot more Vcore to stabilize that for good. Also, did you check for WHEA errors in the event viewer?

If you really want to harness the real power of that chip, there's basically no way around deliding it and applying a liquid metal thermal interface to the Die. Deliding alone might yield you a few mV.
You can also try various settings of PLL or VTT. Sometimes finding the sweet spot for these secondary voltages enables you to shave off a few mV of the Vcore, but finding this sweet spot can be pretty tedious work.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Does anyone have any experience with both the extreme4-m and M5G? I'd also like to figure out if I would experience any gains from using the M5G instead.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> The problem is, with the temps going so high and the chip already reaching 100°C after 15minutes of prim, he can't even be sure that his settings are really stable at the moment. It could require a whole lot more Vcore to stabilize that for good. Also, did you check for WHEA errors in the event viewer?
> 
> If you really want to harness the real power of that chip, there's basically no way around deliding it and applying a liquid metal thermal interface to the Die. Deliding alone might yield you a few mV.
> You can also try various settings of PLL or VTT. Sometimes finding the sweet spot for these secondary voltages enables you to shave off a few mV of the Vcore, but finding this sweet spot can be pretty tedious work.


absolutely... but put down the blade, and pick up the hammer!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> absolutely... but put down the blade, and pick up the hammer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade


I don't think ill be going that route. I used the razor before and feel pretty confident about it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> I don't think ill be going that route. I used the razor before and feel pretty confident about it.


which ever you are more comfortable with... as spoon said, that new chip deserves it!


----------



## Kimomono

Hello all. I've been trying to get my system working and have been having issues. Here's the post from a thread I started. I was told to post it here as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> I've got a couple questions on what to do with my build. I've run into a couple kinks involving cooling and overclocking and general troubleshooting.
> 
> I just upgraded my system to a 3570k, ASRock extreme4, and 8gb corsair vengeance 1866.
> 
> The motherboard has been fighting me and has seemed very glitchy since I've gotten it.
> I was somehow able to update the bios over lan, but it won't connect using the lan port at any other time other than when I'm in the bios. It was a nightmare trying to get it to connect to wifi with my adapter as well.
> Finally I had a breakthrough with the wifi and could get all the firmware I needed, but the lan port still doesn't work, and everything still seems to run slow. I've read quite a bit on this board being faulty. It may just be me though.
> 
> My fresh install of Win7 has been running glitchy and slow as well. I'm going to run Memcheck for a while tonight and see if that shows anything. I'll get back with the results on that later.
> 
> All that aside, I'm trying to find a cooling solution for my CPU. So far I've looked into the D14 and the Phanteks, but as i've come to understand, they won't fit over my ram with the heat sinks on. I've also considered the H100 route, but i'm not sure if I would rather just go custom WC or not.
> 
> Any help or suggestions on any or all of this would be greatly appreciated. I'de like to see what this system can do, and I'm starting to get restless with trying to figure it out.


And just a quick update:

I've boot into memcheck86 and ran a couple of passes. On the first pass, everything was fine. On the second pass, I got around 20 errors. On the third pass, I got a few errors, but I had to run out before it finished. There seems to be a bit of variance here on detected errors?

Also, before I started all this, I reset my BIOS and made sure I had all the latest drivers and updates for all I was running, but Windows is still showing one unknown item in the hardware manager. I updated my BIOS over LAN before I had reset it, but haven't tried it since. Also, the video card I'm currently running is a gtx 465 and has been having artifact problems, but I'm RMAing it to evga. I'm going to pull it out tonight to get it ready to be sent off and plug my monitor into the MB. I'm also going to try reseating the RAM tonight when I get home to see if that helps.

If I can't get it all to work, I'm going to try to exchange the RAM, MB, or both. The store is about an hour away, though.







So I'd prefer not to have to do that!

If anyone has any other suggestions I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> Hello all. I've been trying to get my system working and have been having issues. Here's the post from a thread I started. I was told to post it here as well.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> I've got a couple questions on what to do with my build. I've run into a couple kinks involving cooling and overclocking and general troubleshooting.
> 
> I just upgraded my system to a 3570k, ASRock extreme4, and 8gb corsair vengeance 1866.
> 
> The motherboard has been fighting me and has seemed very glitchy since I've gotten it.
> I was somehow able to update the bios over lan, but it won't connect using the lan port at any other time other than when I'm in the bios. It was a nightmare trying to get it to connect to wifi with my adapter as well.
> Finally I had a breakthrough with the wifi and could get all the firmware I needed, but the lan port still doesn't work, and everything still seems to run slow. I've read quite a bit on this board being faulty. It may just be me though.
> 
> My fresh install of Win7 has been running glitchy and slow as well. I'm going to run Memcheck for a while tonight and see if that shows anything. I'll get back with the results on that later.
> 
> All that aside, I'm trying to find a cooling solution for my CPU. So far I've looked into the D14 and the Phanteks, but as i've come to understand, they won't fit over my ram with the heat sinks on. I've also considered the H100 route, but i'm not sure if I would rather just go custom WC or not.
> 
> Any help or suggestions on any or all of this would be greatly appreciated. I'de like to see what this system can do, and I'm starting to get restless with trying to figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> And just a quick update:
> 
> I've boot into memcheck86 and ran a couple of passes. On the first pass, everything was fine. On the second pass, I got around 20 errors. On the third pass, I got a few errors, but I had to run out before it finished. There seems to be a bit of variance here on detected errors?
> 
> Also, before I started all this, I reset my BIOS and made sure I had all the latest drivers and updates for all I was running, but Windows is still showing one unknown item in the hardware manager. I updated my BIOS over LAN before I had reset it, but haven't tried it since. Also, the video card I'm currently running is a gtx 465 and has been having artifact problems, but I'm RMAing it to evga. I'm going to pull it out tonight to get it ready to be sent off and plug my monitor into the MB. I'm also going to try reseating the RAM tonight when I get home to see if that helps.
> 
> If I can't get it all to work, I'm going to try to exchange the RAM, MB, or both. The store is about an hour away, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd prefer not to have to do that!
> 
> If anyone has any other suggestions I would greatly appreciate the help.
Click to expand...

More than likely that one piece of hardware is intel smart connect...useless for desktops. RMA those puppies, but if your still not convinced, tried reseating all of them like super 100% for sure locked in beyond a shadow of a doubt and try again. You also might be able to isolate which stick it is, but that wont help much considering they were purchased as a set and will need to be RMA'd as a set.


----------



## sp00n82

In terms of cooling, feel free to remove the heat spreaders of your RAM modules (once you've verified they're not faulty of course).
They're really just for show for the main part, unless you really want to go into heavy memory overclocking.


----------



## inedenimadam

Hey...I have been messing with VTT and PLL for a few days and have seen some benefits...I though I would share my results.

It appears that lowering PLL drops temps (probably, but so minimal its barely noticeable), but going to low/high affects stability (currently 1.725)
It also appears that raising VTT allows me to drop my VCore and therfore drops temps. I haven't pushed this too hard because I really don't understand what the heck it does!

You can see the small change in temps at the bottom, I only ran quick tests so they would both fit on the graph, but you can see marginal temperature improvements, and my VCore is all the way down to 1.072, a drop of .016 for 4.5Ghz.


Spoiler: Messing with VTT and PLL







Still hard for me to believe that I am 100% stable under 1.100 at 4.5...I don't think I deserve this chip, I am not even water cooling it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> In terms of cooling, feel free to remove the heat spreaders of your RAM modules (once you've verified they're not faulty of course).
> They're really just for show for the main part, unless you really want to go into heavy memory overclocking.


Be careful advising this, kits with thermal pads or thermal tape under the heatspreaders come off easily enough, but when the heatspreaders are glued, removing the heatspreaders can rip the ICs right off the PCB.

http://forums.legitreviews.com/images/random/ocz+memory+ruined.jpg.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> In terms of cooling, feel free to remove the heat spreaders of your RAM modules (once you've verified they're not faulty of course).
> They're really just for show for the main part, unless you really want to go into heavy memory overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful advising this, kits with thermal pads or thermal tape under the heatspreaders come off easily enough, but when the heatspreaders are glued, removing the heatspreaders can rip the ICs right off the PCB.
> 
> http://forums.legitreviews.com/images/random/ocz+memory+ruined.jpg.
Click to expand...

ouch! good to know


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> Hello all. I've been trying to get my system working and have been having issues. Here's the post from a thread I started. I was told to post it here as well.
> And just a quick update:
> 
> I've boot into memcheck86 and ran a couple of passes. On the first pass, everything was fine. On the second pass, I got around 20 errors. On the third pass, I got a few errors, but I had to run out before it finished. There seems to be a bit of variance here on detected errors?
> 
> Also, before I started all this, I reset my BIOS and made sure I had all the latest drivers and updates for all I was running, but Windows is still showing one unknown item in the hardware manager. I updated my BIOS over LAN before I had reset it, but haven't tried it since. Also, the video card I'm currently running is a gtx 465 and has been having artifact problems, but I'm RMAing it to evga. I'm going to pull it out tonight to get it ready to be sent off and plug my monitor into the MB. I'm also going to try reseating the RAM tonight when I get home to see if that helps.
> 
> If I can't get it all to work, I'm going to try to exchange the RAM, MB, or both. The store is about an hour away, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd prefer not to have to do that!
> 
> If anyone has any other suggestions I would greatly appreciate the help.


before RMaing stuff:

*1. reflash the bios using a usb key (not lan)
2. be sure to also download the corresponding chip drivers from asrock for the bios you are using (just get the most recent of all + bios)
3, reinstall ALL the chipset drivers*
POST to bios
4. load the memory XMP you want to use, or leave it at the baseline SPD JEDEC (1333)
5. put the most recent memtest in your cd/dvd
6. run memtest again - error free 3 passes at least ...or they are bad and now RMA the ram

if the ram is good:

1. set bios parameters for stock clock (clr cmos works)
2. set ACHI and boot order
3. SAVE this to a bios slot !!
post and boot to windows
open a command prompt (W7 64 - right?) type in "scf /scannow" and let it run to correct any bad windows stuff.

clean? then begin your overclocking following the guide on pg 1 of this thread (then thank Kenny!)


----------



## tw33k

Got 5GHz stable...


Booted and validated 5.2GHz I didn't spend much time on it so might be able to lower the voltage and go even higher


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hey...I have been messing with VTT and PLL for a few days and have seen some benefits...I though I would share my results.
> 
> It appears that lowering PLL drops temps (probably, but so minimal its barely noticeable), but going to low/high affects stability (currently 1.725)
> It also appears that raising VTT allows me to drop my VCore and therfore drops temps. I haven't pushed this too hard because I really don't understand what the heck it does!
> 
> You can see the small change in temps at the bottom, I only ran quick tests so they would both fit on the graph, but you can see marginal temperature improvements, and my VCore is all the way down to 1.072, a drop of .016 for 4.5Ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Messing with VTT and PLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still hard for me to believe that I am 100% stable under 1.100 at 4.5...I don't think I deserve this chip, I am not even water cooling it.


Hey I found a little on VTT of another site. Does this sound right? If its true would upping VTT be an option for my RAM?
"VCCIO - AKA QPI/VTT: This is the voltage received by the integrated memory controller on the CPU. It can help when stabilizing high memory overclocks. You shouldn't need to touch it for overclocking your CPU. There are some instances where you may need to, and I'll list them later."


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hey...I have been messing with VTT and PLL for a few days and have seen some benefits...I though I would share my results.
> 
> It appears that lowering PLL drops temps (probably, but so minimal its barely noticeable), but going to low/high affects stability (currently 1.725)
> It also appears that raising VTT allows me to drop my VCore and therfore drops temps. I haven't pushed this too hard because I really don't understand what the heck it does!
> 
> You can see the small change in temps at the bottom, I only ran quick tests so they would both fit on the graph, but you can see marginal temperature improvements, and my VCore is all the way down to 1.072, a drop of .016 for 4.5Ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Messing with VTT and PLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still hard for me to believe that I am 100% stable under 1.100 at 4.5...I don't think I deserve this chip, I am not even water cooling it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I found a little on VTT of another site. Does this sound right? If its true would upping VTT be an option for my RAM?
> "VCCIO - AKA QPI/VTT: This is the voltage received by the integrated memory controller on the CPU. It can help when stabilizing high memory overclocks. You shouldn't need to touch it for overclocking your CPU. There are some instances where you may need to, and I'll list them later."
Click to expand...

Worth a shot, but I am must admit, you know about the same as I do about VTT.


----------



## LReyes66

Ok im going to 4.7. I found a semi stable settings with +1.09 turbo. What i mean semi stable is that im perfectly fine doing everyday things with no WHEA errors or high temps until i run prime95 for 4+ hours then i get ONE WHEA error.

I plan to raise turbo one step up to see if it fixes the WHEA error i only get with prime, but at the same time i wanna lower offset to -.005. Would i be going backwords by lowering the offset one step?


----------



## Kimomono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> More than likely that one piece of hardware is intel smart connect...useless for desktops. RMA those puppies, but if your still not convinced, tried reseating all of them like super 100% for sure locked in beyond a shadow of a doubt and try again. You also might be able to isolate which stick it is, but that wont help much considering they were purchased as a set and will need to be RMA'd as a set.


So I just got home and checked on my memcheck test... 480 errors in 14 passes...







lol... I think I'm going to go exchange them next chance I get. Just in case, I've reseated the RAM and ran memcheck again. So far no errors have come up and I'm on the second pass, but we'll see...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> In terms of cooling, feel free to remove the heat spreaders of your RAM modules (once you've verified they're not faulty of course).
> They're really just for show for the main part, unless you really want to go into heavy memory overclocking.


I've thought about that, but unless I can get another sort of heat spreader, I'm not sure if I want to do it. Don't ask me why, it's mostly a OCD thing. Also, it sounds like a good excuse to throw in a H100i or some custom WC instead...


----------



## jeri

pics are up


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> pics are up


Yeah!







Wait, what?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ok im going to 4.7. I found a semi stable settings with +1.09 turbo. What i mean semi stable is that im perfectly fine doing everyday things with no WHEA errors or high temps until i run prime95 for 4+ hours then i get ONE WHEA error.
> 
> I plan to raise turbo one step up to see if it fixes the WHEA error i only get with prime, but at the same time i wanna lower offset to -.005. Would i be going backwords by lowering the offset one step?


If you increase the Turbo voltage by one but at the same time lower the Offset by one, of course both settings will cancel each other out.
Also,check the time stamp of the WHEA error in your event viewer, and then compare it against the content of the results.txt in your Prime directory to find out at which FFT size the error has happened. This can help you in quickly finding out in whether your new setting is still not stable (but remember, that's no guarantee for it being actually stable!).
I've been having a lot of trouble with the 60k value regarding WHEA errors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Be careful advising this, kits with thermal pads or thermal tape under the heatspreaders come off easily enough, but when the heatspreaders are glued, removing the heatspreaders can rip the ICs right off the PCB.
> 
> http://forums.legitreviews.com/images/random/ocz+memory+ruined.jpg.


Whoa, that *is* good to know indeed! Haven't come across that one yet fortunately, but will keep it in mind.

@VTT & PLL settings
As I've said, it's all about finding that sweet spot for your CPU with these secondary voltages, they're very much like the Vcore setting in that all chips are a bit different. Although if you find a decent setting, it's very possible that in turn you'll able to reduce your Vcore a few notches.
However this requires a lot of testing and fiddling around, which is why most people simply don't bother and leave it on auto. And for most chips and/or people this works well enough anyway, but there still might be a bit of potential left in these chips.
I know guys who have spent weeks trying to find that one stable setting at a specific frequency, and in the end they did.


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> running atm 4.2gz with asrock z77pro3+i3570k+genesis+8gb crucial 1333. but havent realy changed anything on voltage settings what so ever. can someone throw some numbers/bios settings for me maybe?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/img0426wk.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/img0430.JPG/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/img0428j.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/img0425vwy.jpg/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Hey I found a little on VTT of another site. Does this sound right? If its true would upping VTT be an option for my RAM?
> "VCCIO - AKA QPI/VTT: This is the voltage received by the integrated memory controller on the CPU. It can help when stabilizing high memory overclocks. You shouldn't need to touch it for overclocking your CPU. There are some instances where you may need to, and I'll list them later."


Yeah, i run VTT a little higher with the asrock OCF - only way i could get 2133 ram stable, and needed 1.62v for 1.6v ram. This has been true for hyperX, adata, and gskill with my chip and board. By stable i mean at least 75% committed to both IBT and p95. For p95, i'll select large fft, turn off "in place" and run 6144mb of an 8G set. Testing with aid64 would run for hours with no problems... But aid64 is a weak test.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Ok im going to 4.7. I found a semi stable settings with +1.09 turbo. What i mean semi stable is that im perfectly fine doing everyday things with no WHEA errors or high temps until i run prime95 for 4+ hours then i get ONE WHEA error.
> 
> I plan to raise turbo one step up to see if it fixes the WHEA error i only get with prime, but at the same time i wanna lower offset to -.005. Would i be going backwords by lowering the offset one step?


If you lower your offset then your idle and full load will decrease. You will just have to make up the difference with a higher turbo

Are you wanting to idle at a lower vcore? Whats you cpu idling at?


----------



## Kimomono

So if I'm planning on returning my motherboard, souls I stick with the extreme4, or switch out to the Asus P8Z77-V? Microcenter has the Asus on sale for 129.99 right now... Almost half off... But I've also heard the extreme4 is an amazing board when it works. Opinions?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> So if I'm planning on returning my motherboard, souls I stick with the extreme4, or switch out to the Asus P8Z77-V? Microcenter has the Asus on sale for 129.99 right now... Almost half off... But I've also heard the extreme4 is an amazing board when it works. Opinions?


Get the Asus if it is half off.

Extreme4 ain't worth chucking out a deal like that.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> If you lower your offset then your idle and full load will decrease. You will just have to make up the difference with a higher turbo
> 
> Are you wanting to idle at a lower vcore? Whats you cpu idling at?


yup. In fact, when I was doing prime raising turbo and lowered offset, the temperature was overall lower then when the offset was at +.005. Did get a single WHEA couple of hours in.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Before messing with bclk, post with 2200, change the bios dramV to 5-10mV higher than the 2800 Xmp spec. Repost, select the 2800 xmp, but manually enter the volts. Might work...


So I have determined that the RAM is probably not faulty, instead I believe I have reached the limits of the chips IMC. I have tried your guys' suggestions. I gave them 10mv more, tried just two sticks, just one stick and I get the same results: 2200Mhz. I have yet to try messing around with the VTT or BCLK, so it may be possible to go high via that route.

I am about to delid and lap the chip here in a couple of minutes, so Ill get back to you guys with the results. I am still considering throwing in the maximus 5 gene but I dont know if I can even if I wanted to: I purchased the system builders version of windows 7. Which I am pretty sure is bound to the mobo correct?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Before messing with bclk, post with 2200, change the bios dramV to 5-10mV higher than the 2800 Xmp spec. Repost, select the 2800 xmp, but manually enter the volts. Might work...
> 
> 
> 
> So I have determined that the RAM is probably not faulty, instead I believe I have reached the limits of the chips IMC. I have tried your guys' suggestions. I gave them 10mv more, tried just two sticks, just one stick and I get the same results: 2200Mhz. I have yet to try messing around with the VTT or BCLK, so it may be possible to go high via that route.
> 
> I am about to delid and lap the chip here in a couple of minutes, so Ill get back to you guys with the results. I am still considering throwing in the maximus 5 gene but I dont know if I can even if I wanted to: I purchased the system builders version of windows 7. Which I am pretty sure is bound to the mobo correct?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> If you install a System builder license - you cannot later move it to a different machine.
> 
> You can upgrade that machine as much as you want - including the mobo - if windows thinks it is on a different machine - ring MS - they give you another key. They only let you do that once.


There is always the _other_ way which is free.

After all you paid for the OS... and you can't re-use it just because your mobo isn't good enough.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> There is always the _other_ way which is free.
> 
> After all you paid for the OS... and you can't re-use it just because your mobo isn't good enough.


Watch what you say! Lol, apparently I started a little quarrel over this in another thread. I'm in the process of lapping my IHS now, still debating if I should switch mobos. I do think I'd get a slight performance increase, the maximums v gene uses a superior VRM compared to the extreme4-m. Not to mention there are some other perks about the board. But realistically I don't know how much of a increase I will see and if it is worth the hassle.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> There is always the _other_ way which is free.
> 
> After all you paid for the OS... and you can't re-use it just because your mobo isn't good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch what you say! Lol, apparently I started a little quarrel over this in another thread. I'm in the process of lapping my IHS now, still debating if I should switch mobos. I do think I'd get a slight performance increase, the maximums v gene uses a superior VRM compared to the extreme4-m. Not to mention there are some other perks about the board. But realistically I don't know how much of a increase I will see and if it is worth the hassle.
Click to expand...

Not to spoil your $600 spendings... but you gain very little performance in RAM overclocking...

I assumed you knew that already.

I would just leave them clocked at 2200MHz and try to decrease the timings to get the most out of it.

And btw, if anyone asks... I was talking about the free OS you can get on a college website.








*
There is no way to decipher my text.*


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Not to spoil your $600 spendings... but you gain very little performance in RAM overclocking...
> 
> I assumed you knew that already.
> 
> I would just leave them clocked at 2200MHz and try to decrease the timings to get the most out of it.
> 
> And btw, if anyone asks... I was talking about the free OS you can get on a college website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There is no way to decipher my text.*


Which I am going to eventually monkey around with the timing. I am aware that RAM speed has diminished returns once you get up there. What I didn't know though, was that IMC is basically independent from the chip clock speed.
Learning has occurred..... and it was expensive.
This whole build was a present to myself so I went to the extreme when it came to picking components.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

-


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Sorry, double post.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> And btw, if anyone asks... I was talking about the free OS you can get on a college website.


I feel like I should know what you are talking about...

feeling a little


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> And btw, if anyone asks... I was talking about the free OS you can get on a college website.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I should know what you are talking about...
> 
> feeling a little
Click to expand...

Most colleges, have a partnership with software companies that will provide free software to their students.
Microsoft is one of them.

I was able to download Windows 7 and register it for free, legally.

Btw...





*Btw, this scene was not in the script. It was all improvised. Even the middle guy improved his reaction at the end. Epic.*


----------



## inedenimadam

oh yeah....my wife got a watered down copy of office through her school a few years back. Makes sense. I would see if there was anyway for me to benefit from her STILL being in the education system after all these years, but I have already paid for my copy of windows 8 and office...

Hey Kenny, while I got you here, what is your opinion on playing with the BCLK? I have heard so many conflicting stories about BCLK and degradation. Some say all good to 103, others say 105, and the majority say don't touch it unless you go ln2. I just really want to mess around, maybe even underclock it a bit. I am stable as stable gets using +.005 offset and +.004 turbo at 45x100. That is a perfect for my idle VCore, any drop in offset and I get I idle instability, however, I still have load stability. Since I cant go negative turbo, I was thinking of squeezing a few extra MHz out of the load end since I have about .010V overhead. Would bumping to 100.5 or 101.0 be within reason? what about like 105? I mean if it was not meant to be messed with...wouldn't intel lock it down?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> yup. In fact, when I was doing prime raising turbo and lowered offset, the temperature was overall lower then when the offset was at +.005. Did get a single WHEA couple of hours in.


Yea im running a -0.010 offset and 0.978v at idle. Whats your idle vcore?


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That is impressive! No need to sPi it. 15 min p95 stock tim between the die and ihs at 50x with 1.4V... You may have found the magic chip! Pop the top and put the whip to it!
> Nice.


So I just got done deliding and lapping and all I can say is I am utterly SPEECHLESS! Prior to the modifications I was running 50x at 1.432v and after about 15min I experienced some thermal throttling. First thing I did when I popped the chip back in was run the exact same stress test with all the previous settings but I ran it only for 15min to compare my prior results. Heres the results:


So Frosty!








Basically my temps were cut in half.

I did notice though the CPU dropped down to 3.5mhz for a split second, it did this twice. Not too sure exactly why this happened. Could it be possible that the VRM had some thermal issues? How could I go about figuring this out?


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea im running a -0.010 offset and 0.978v at idle. Whats your idle vcore?


0.864v


----------



## LReyes66

soo I just found out my workplace has accommodations from cosair, where I can get a discounted H110 for cheap. I really dont wanna delid my 3570k, cuz Its barely over a month new, but with just a H110 would I be able to achieve 5Ghz and not worry about degrading to an extent?


----------



## jeri

i see my post just getting 5 pages ignore kk


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> i see my post just getting 5 pages ignore kk


That's because it appears as if you didn't even bother to try to read the guide.
Try to put some effort into your overclock settings and I'm sure there will be plenty of help.


----------



## jeri

i read some, but i didnt read all the wall of text.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> i read some, but i didnt read all the wall of text.


set you basic bios stuff according to the guide on pg 1 - per the guide, 5/4mV offset/turbo -> multi to 40 (should at least do 40) and test. if good, raise multi, if bad raise turbo and test again. once you get to ~ 45x by just doing that, post back here with idle/load vcore and bios screen shots (put the camera down... usb key fat 32, post with it in, hit F12 on each bios page - scroll where necessary).

plenty of folks here who can help, but you need to start the Oc process first.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> soo I just found out my workplace has accommodations from cosair, where I can get a discounted H110 for cheap. I really dont wanna delid my 3570k, cuz Its barely over a month new, but with just a H110 would I be able to achieve 5Ghz and not worry about degrading to an extent?


not likely the h110 will solve the poor die-ihs tim problem. without delid how far have you gone? your 212 is plenty good, the H110 will not work miracles.


----------



## Jpmboy

so I've spent a stupid number of hours trying to get 48-49x stable (okay, while watching the Phillies loose a few). I think, nah - I know I got a weak chip, 46 and 47 are very stable (example of 47 below) with low volts.

when I go to 48, and especially 49 it's not a whea or 101 thing. only 124s with large FFTs at 50% ram or higher. can run small FFTs custom with 50% ram fine. no heat problems what so ever. I've switched out ram, putzed with PLL, LLC, VTT (1 and 2), DDR VTT etc (the ocf has all sorts of bios tweaks.. maybe too many). I think i'll move on to 2011 and ivy-e this fall.
the frustrating thing is the "bench" can manage the heat... the chip can't bring it on









Untitled6.png 217k .png file


oh yeah - this is the curious part, at 49 the chip reports a VID below the VID for 46. confused little bugger.

Untitled.png 188k .png file


Untitled2.png 193k .png file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> So I just got done deliding and lapping and all I can say is I am utterly SPEECHLESS! Prior to the modifications I was running 50x at 1.432v and after about 15min I experienced some thermal throttling. First thing I did when I popped the chip back in was run the exact same stress test with all the previous settings but I ran it only for 15min to compare my prior results. Heres the results:
> So Frosty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically my temps were cut in half.
> 
> I did notice though the CPU dropped down to 3.5mhz for a split second, it did this twice. Not too sure exactly why this happened. Could it be possible that the VRM had some thermal issues? How could I go about figuring this out?


I got chip envy







I cant get more than 1 min IBT at std settngs at 50 before a 124 pops.

a change in vcore during the run can occur for several reasons. open EV and check kernel-thermal to see if it's throttling. the core frequency should not change.

try these p95 settings with your 50:

large FFT, click "run in place" off, 5 min per fft, 50% of your ram (4096, 8192 etc) watch for the 20 min timeframe...


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I got chip envy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant get more than 1 min IBT at std settngs at 50 before a 124 pops.
> 
> a change in vcore during the run can occur for several reasons. open EV and check kernel-thermal to see if it's throttling. the core frequency should not change.
> 
> try these p95 settings with your 50:
> 
> large FFT, click "run in place" off, 5 min per fft, 50% of your ram (4096, 8192 etc) watch for the 20 min timeframe...


I know, I'm totally stoked about the chip. Thought I was doomed though during the deliding, I hit the PCB a little when I was first trying to get the razor in there.
I decided to give the maximus v gene a go, so I'm installing that now. I give your advice ago once I get it all up and running. Ill send ya a PM with the results. Not too sure if ill be welcomed are these parts anymore :'(


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> I know, I'm totally stoked about the chip. Thought I was doomed though during the deliding, I hit the PCB a little when I was first trying to get the razor in there.
> I decided to give the maximus v gene a go, so I'm installing that now. I give your advice ago once I get it all up and running. Ill send ya a PM with the results. Not too sure if ill be welcomed are these parts anymore :'(


nah.. asus, asrock - same DNA

dude - you're an "all-in" type: I just ordered thjis:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXBu9nxLN78

4K cheaper than my HP ZR30w !!


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah.. asus, asrock - same DNA
> 
> dude - you're an "all-in" type: I just ordered thjis:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXBu9nxLN78
> 
> 4K cheaper than my HP ZR30w !!


That TV looks awesome, especially for the price.


----------



## inedenimadam

jelousy...I haz it...I am currently running on a 15"CRT at 1024x768.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> soo I just found out my workplace has accommodations from cosair, where I can get a discounted H110 for cheap. I really dont wanna delid my 3570k, cuz Its barely over a month new, but with just a H110 would I be able to achieve 5Ghz and not worry about degrading to an extent?
> 
> 
> 
> not likely the h110 will solve the poor die-ihs tim problem. without delid how far have you gone? your 212 is plenty good, the H110 will not work miracles.
Click to expand...

Got up to 4.7 n haven't tried further.

Currently on 4.6

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> jelousy...I haz it...I am currently running on a 15"CRT at 1024x768.


I got a Samsung synchmaster 213T laying dormant around here... where you at?

edit: ah, Atlanta, shipping wil cost more than a new AOC 1080P


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Got up to 4.7 n haven't tried further.
> 
> Currently on 4.6
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3


at 46 or 47 what vcore and temps under load (like IBT standard, or p95 small FFT)? an AIO cooler will help some, but I don't think it will help more than <10C maybe?

you'll get 20C with a delid.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> jelousy...I haz it...I am currently running on a 15"CRT at 1024x768.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Samsung synchmaster 213T laying dormant around here... where you at?
> 
> edit: ah, Atlanta, shipping wil cost more than a new AOC 1080P
Click to expand...

Its all good! I am waiting on my graphics card to come back form ASUS and then we will be back on the 80" digital projector.


----------



## exzacklyright

Should I overclock my 3770k? I don't care for finding the "peak" amount I can go and spending hours with prime95 FYI.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Should I overclock my 3770k? I don't care for finding the "peak" amount I can go and spending hours with prime95 FYI.


according to kenny 1 hour is plenty for daily/gaming use. If you are folding, encoding, or using your computer for business, the story changes. Stability is subjective. and YES! this is overclock.net! in the pursuit of performance and such!


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Should I overclock my 3770k? I don't care for finding the "peak" amount I can go and spending hours with prime95 FYI.


If you can keep it cool why not go with a mild overclock. You already paid for the chip might as well get a little free performance out of it.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Should I overclock my 3770k? I don't care for finding the "peak" amount I can go and spending hours with prime95 FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> according to kenny 1 hour is plenty for daily/gaming use. If you are folding, encoding, or using your computer for business, the story changes. Stability is subjective. and YES! this is overclock.net! in the pursuit of performance and such!
Click to expand...

I still stand by this statement. My current computer I only tested for an hour and it only gives a BSOD once a month *AT MOST*, usually less. The BSOD does not corrupt or damage anything. It is simply a system restart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Should I overclock my 3770k? I don't care for finding the "peak" amount I can go and spending hours with prime95 FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can keep it cool why not go with a mild overclock. You already paid for the chip might as well get a little free performance out of it.
Click to expand...

Most people can simply turn the dial on the Multiplier to 42-44 and have a stable overclock without even increasing the Vcore from BIOS settings.

It was almost impossible to have a pre-Sandybridge CPU running at 4.2GHz.
So it's not like 4.2GHz is a wimpy overclock.


----------



## inedenimadam

Kenny, I tried to ask you yesterday, but the thread has moved a couple pages since then. What is the scoop with BCLK for daily? Some say 103, some 105, and most say nada. What about a mild underclock on the bclk? are we talking damage or any negative pcie performance with a underclocked bclk?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> 0.864v


Wow thats a great idle vcore


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Kenny, I tried to ask you yesterday, but the thread has moved a couple pages since then. What is the scoop with BCLK for daily? Some say 103, some 105, and most say nada. What about a mild underclock on the bclk? are we talking damage or any negative pcie performance with a underclocked bclk?


So I will open this up to anybody who might be able to help with BCLK. I really do want to know more about the effects on the rest of the components.

Here is what I have with a underclocked BCLK:

idle @ 0.832V____ 97.9 x 16 = 1566Mhz


Spoiler: 1566







load @ 1.080V____ 97.9 x 46 = 4503Mhz


Spoiler: 4503







These are stable.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

To all the dudes who tried to help me out with my RAM that failed to achieve 2800mhz. Im glad to tell you that it looks like I wont be RMAing them. Im in the process of testing out the maximus v gene and prior to OCing I gave the RAM XMP a go and it booted into window and registered under Speccy. I have yet to run Memtest yet though. Its still pretty weird considering that both of the extreme4-m mobos that I tried failed to go over 2200mhz even though they are supposed to be rated at 2800mhz.

Quick question if someone knowledgeable could help me out. The M5G has DMM probe points but I am not sure how to go about it. Do I just put the red probe on the CPU and then the black on the GND, does it matter which GND? My DMM measures volts in DC and AC which one should I set it to? I attached a picture of the probe points below. Thanks again.


----------



## exzacklyright

Okay so I updated my firmware and decided to start overclocking my 3770k.... got through all the settings.... now should I start with "green overclocking" or "Starting off"?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> To all the dudes who tried to help me out with my RAM that failed to achieve 2800mhz. Im glad to tell you that it looks like I wont be RMAing them. Im in the process of testing out the maximus v gene and prior to OCing I gave the RAM XMP a go and it booted into window and registered under Speccy. I have yet to run Memtest yet though. Its still pretty weird considering that both of the extreme4-m mobos that I tried failed to go over 2200mhz even though they are supposed to be rated at 2800mhz.
> 
> Quick question if someone knowledgeable could help me out. The M5G has DMM probe points but I am not sure how to go about it. Do I just put the red probe on the CPU and then the black on the GND, does it matter which GND? My DMM measures volts in DC and AC which one should I set it to? I attached a picture of the probe points below. Thanks again.


The multimeter should be set to DC (2V if there is a setting for it), red probe does go to the cpu pad & black to the ground.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Okay so I updated my firmware and decided to start overclocking my 3770k.... got through all the settings.... now should I start with "green overclocking" or "Starting off"?


Are you concerned with how much power youll use? If not go with the starting off section. What kind of cooling are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The multimeter should be set to DC (2V if there is a setting for it), red probe does go to the cpu pad & black to the ground.


Thanks.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Are you concerned with how much power youll use? If not go with the starting off section. What kind of cooling are you using?
> Thanks.


Not too concerned with power consumption. I have a h100


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

H100 is decent, if I were you I would go with the starting off section. It is more tedious because you are messing with the volts and the clock but it should net you the biggest performance boost. Your temps will probably be your limit so try and not go over ~90c during load. Do you have a specific speed youre going for?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> H100 is decent, if I were you I would go with the starting off section. It is more tedious because you are messing with the volts and the clock but it should net you the biggest performance boost. Your temps will probably be your limit so try and not go over ~90c during load. Do you have a specific speed youre going for?


nah just something easy. the only problem is my BIOS keeps freezing and the few seconds it doesn't freeze I can't even find the cpu multiplier setting


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Kenny, I tried to ask you yesterday, but the thread has moved a couple pages since then. What is the scoop with BCLK for daily? Some say 103, some 105, and most say nada. What about a mild underclock on the bclk? are we talking damage or any negative pcie performance with a underclocked bclk?
> 
> 
> 
> So I will open this up to anybody who might be able to help with BCLK. I really do want to know more about the effects on the rest of the components.
> 
> Here is what I have with a underclocked BCLK:
> 
> idle @ 0.832V____ 97.9 x 16 = 1566Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> load @ 1.080V____ 97.9 x 46 = 4503Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are stable.
Click to expand...

Sorry missed your question.









Well BLCK should be kept within 5% of the stock value of 100.0. So no more than 105 and no less than 95.
This is because the BLCK is not only the "Front Side Bus (FSB)" but has control over everything that interacts with the CPU.
If you take it too far out of specs it can damage items.

Messing with BLCK is not advised because it is hard to get any real value out of it and can just lead to system instability.
*However*, if you find that it helps you out then by all means do so. But again no more than 105 and no less than 95.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> nah just something easy. the only problem is my BIOS keeps freezing and the few seconds it doesn't freeze I can't even find the cpu multiplier setting


You might want to get that BIOS situation figured out first. Thats where all the tweaking happens so if your unable to navigate it.... Wish I could help ya but not too sure what the problem may be. The CPU multiplier is under the "OC Tweaker" section, you set CPU Ratio to "All Core" then the box next all core you type in your multiplier.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Kenny, I tried to ask you yesterday, but the thread has moved a couple pages since then. What is the scoop with BCLK for daily? Some say 103, some 105, and most say nada. What about a mild underclock on the bclk? are we talking damage or any negative pcie performance with a underclocked bclk?
> 
> 
> 
> So I will open this up to anybody who might be able to help with BCLK. I really do want to know more about the effects on the rest of the components.
> 
> Here is what I have with a underclocked BCLK:
> 
> idle @ 0.832V____ 97.9 x 16 = 1566Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> load @ 1.080V____ 97.9 x 46 = 4503Mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry missed your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well BLCK should be kept within 5% of the stock value of 100.0. So no more than 105 and no less than 95.
> This is because the BLCK is not only the "Front Side Bus (FSB)" but has control over everything that interacts with the CPU.
> If you take it too far out of specs it can damage items.
> 
> Messing with BLCK is not advised because it is hard to get any real value out of it and can just lead to system instability.
> *However*, if you find that it helps you out then by all means do so. But again no more than 105 and no less than 95.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I am only going -2.1 on it, so by your standards I should be in the clear. It is really not "needed" per se, however, it allows me to hit a midpoint in my RAM overclock with 1958Mhz, where 2000 fails, without higher timings and therefore higher latency. I know its splitting hairs really, but, I also can idle @ 1566Mhz and a ridiculously low VCore, and still manage to hit my target overclock with the same voltage as a standard bclk overclock. The only think I have left to do is to test if it has any adverse affect on the discrete GPU, as I understand the pci is also tied to BCLK. I guess when I get around to testing, I will return with the results.

Raining like heck here, so I got nothing better to do today!


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> You might want to get that BIOS situation figured out first. Thats where all the tweaking happens so if your unable to navigate it.... Wish I could help ya but not too sure what the problem may be. The CPU multiplier is under the "OC Tweaker" section, you set CPU Ratio to "All Core" then the box next all core you type in your multiplier.


TBH i have no idea what's with the BIOS


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> TBH i have no idea what's with the BIOS


Do you know what version of BIOS you're running? What mobo are you running?


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> Do you know what version of BIOS you're running? What mobo are you running?


extreme 7 gen 3 ... p1.30

Ran the Custom Blend test for an hour with no bsod @ 4ghz. Might just stay here. It failed at 4.4ghz.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

P1.30? That's your BIOS? 2.30 is the most recent, you should upgrade.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=Download&os=BIOS&Model=Z68%20Extreme7%20Gen3


----------



## sp00n82

I only had BIOS freezes so far when my overclock wasn't stable (and by that I mean really unstable).
Had quite some fun racing to the correct screen, hitting the keys like a maniac and managing to select save and quit just in time.









Is your BIOS freezing even without an overclock?
You could also use the Asrock utility to test for a stable overclock, but to set it permanently, the BIOS is the preferred option. Plus, you can't set the turbo voltage in the tool, only the regular offset (and no power options either).


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UPGR4Y3DD*
> 
> P1.30? That's your BIOS? 2.30 is the most recent, you should upgrade.
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?cat=Download&os=BIOS&Model=Z68%20Extreme7%20Gen3


NVM I am on P2.30
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> I only had BIOS freezes so far when my overclock wasn't stable (and by that I mean really unstable).
> Had quite some fun racing to the correct screen, hitting the keys like a maniac and managing to select save and quit just in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your BIOS freezing even without an overclock?
> You could also use the Asrock utility to test for a stable overclock, but to set it permanently, the BIOS is the preferred option. Plus, you can't set the turbo voltage in the tool, only the regular offset (and no power options either).


Yeah it was freezing even without an overclock.. I have no issues outside of BIOS which is weird.


----------



## Sh3perd

Does anyone mind sending some pics of their stable OC settings for a ivy bridge 3570k? Forgive me for not reading through the 621 pages, but i did read the OC guide (which is awesome BTW) and learned a lot, but what worries me are the settings with the vcores. I am having a hard time understanding what they should be at (the load-line CPU stuff).

My specs:

Extreme6 z77
H80i CPU cooler
Gskill 2x8gb (16GB) @1866Mhz
Ivy bridge 3570k
HX 850w PSU
GTX 670 FTW
Intel 520 SSD

Any insight would help a lot.

All i would care to have is a stable OC at 4.3-4.5Ghz


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh3perd*
> 
> Does anyone mind sending some pics of their stable OC settings for a ivy bridge 3570k? Forgive me for not reading through the 621 pages, but i did read the OC guide (which is awesome BTW) and learned a lot, but what worries me are the settings with the vcores. I am having a hard time understanding what they should be at (the load-line CPU stuff).
> 
> My specs:
> 
> Extreme6 z77
> H80i CPU cooler
> Gskill 2x8gb (16GB) @1866Mhz
> Ivy bridge 3570k
> HX 850w PSU
> GTX 670 FTW
> Intel 520 SSD
> 
> Any insight would help a lot.
> 
> All i would care to have is a stable OC at 4.3-4.5Ghz


Its going to be slightly different for each board, because the BIOS is not the exact same. Filling out rigbuilder and putting your built rig in your signature will help us to help you, but in the meantime......

Which board do you have?


----------



## Sh3perd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its going to be slightly different for each board, because the BIOS is not the exact same. Filling out rigbuilder and putting your built rig in your signature will help us to help you, but in the meantime......
> 
> Which board do you have?


I have the Asrock Extreme6 LGA 1155 Z77 Mobo.

Newegg link


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh3perd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its going to be slightly different for each board, because the BIOS is not the exact same. Filling out rigbuilder and putting your built rig in your signature will help us to help you, but in the meantime......
> 
> Which board do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Asrock Extreme6 LGA 1155 Z77 Mobo.
> 
> Newegg link
Click to expand...

I believe your board has a near identical BIOS as mine:
This a real vanilla overclock for 4.3, I would say you have a 90% chance of this being stable right off the bat, but it depends on the individual chip, so no promises. If its not stable you can add turbo voltage in .004 increments. You will need to test using Prime95 from the first post. Its raining and I am broke to take the wife out tonight, so I will be around for a bit if you need further assistance.


Spoiler: 4.3 Vanilla Overclock










Edit to add: keep an eye on temperatures 98C will throttle and should be considered a fail. Report back what your max temp and voltage is!


----------



## Sh3perd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I believe your board has a near identical BIOS as mine:
> This a real vanilla overclock for 4.3, I would say you have a 90% chance of this being stable right off the bat, but it depends on the individual chip, so no promises. If its not stable you can add turbo voltage in .004 increments. You will need to test using Prime95 from the first post. Its raining and I am broke to take the wife out tonight, so I will be around for a bit if you need further assistance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4.3 Vanilla Overclock


Awesome, hey thanks for your assistance. My first MOBO was a DOA, my new one comes in tuesday. Once it comes, i will follow the instrucations and post again if i need help.

Thanks +rep


----------



## Kimomono

So I returned the extreme4 and jumped ship over to the asus. And I'm glad to say my new ram is running smooth and without errors.







I also decided to shell out for a H100i. So far I love my set up. Thanks for all the help.

On to the qestion:
I'm currently getting my settings stable. I'm running at 4.7ghz @1.336v with no problem. But if I hop up to 4.8, suddenly I get BSODs like crazy, and they all relate to unstable RAM timings/voltage. How can I fix this, and is it safe to up my RAm voltage past 1.5?


----------



## Sh3perd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> So I returned the extreme4 and jumped ship over to the asus. And I'm glad to say my new ram is running smooth and without errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also decided to shell out for a H100i. So far I love my set up. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> On to the qestion:
> I'm currently getting my settings stable. I'm running at 4.7ghz @1.336v with no problem. But if I hop up to 4.8, suddenly I get BSODs like crazy, and they all relate to unstable RAM timings/voltage. How can I fix this, and is it safe to up my RAm voltage past 1.5?


What type of ram do you have? And generally, no, you do not want to up your RAM voltage past whatever the manufacturer says. If it is @ 1.65v, leave it at that. Same goes for 1.5v RAM


----------



## Kimomono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh3perd*
> 
> What type of ram do you have? And generally, no, you do not want to up your RAM voltage past whatever the manufacturer says. If it is @ 1.65v, leave it at that. Same goes for 1.5v RAM


I've got 8gb Corsair Vengance 1866.


----------



## Sh3perd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> I've got 8gb Corsair Vengance 1866.


Yeah, i would keep it within the parameters. It looks like its 1.5v for that RAM. Plus, it is supposed to run @ 1866Mhz at 1.5v. I was looking at G.skill forums for my RAM (since that is what i have), and i noticed that generally peeps that boost the voltage on the ram have all the problems. Then again, Corsairs RAM might be different. Keeping it at 1.5v though is my .02


----------



## sp00n82

Well, upping it a few notches shouldn't hurt too much, you can try 1.525v and see how it works.
People have been overclocking and overvolting RAM for ages, but it's also true that RAM is the one component that is already most likely to go faulty (although it's also the one where generally it hurts the least).

If it's already running at 1.65v though (which it isn't for you) I'd not touch it. Ivy Bridge is officially only specified for 1.5+-5%, so up to 1.575v.
1.65v seems to run fine (haven't heard otherwise), but I'd feel uncomfortable overvolting that any further.

@Sh3perd
What's your Vcore under load?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> So I returned the extreme4 and jumped ship over to the asus. And I'm glad to say my new ram is running smooth and without errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also decided to shell out for a H100i. So far I love my set up. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> On to the qestion:
> I'm currently getting my settings stable. I'm running at 4.7ghz @1.336v with no problem. But if I hop up to 4.8, suddenly I get BSODs like crazy, and they all relate to unstable RAM timings/voltage. How can I fix this, and is it safe to up my RAm voltage past 1.5?


Best to overclock one thing at a time...If you are trying to stabilize your CPU, set your RAM to stock. Work the CPU stable, then work your RAM.


----------



## Sh3perd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> @Sh3perd
> What's your Vcore under load?


Since i do not have a MOBO at the moment, i cant say







. But! once i get it in the mail (this tuesday, woohoo!) I will let you know. ill post up everything. This is my first time personally OC'ing a CPU, so im stoked!


----------



## APC

Hello

Excuse my english

My Motherboard is a ASROCK Z68 Fatal1ty Profesional Gen3 and my cooler is a NOCTUA NH-D14. I think I have a stable OC with 4.5 ghz (2600k ht off) with the configuration you see in the image with offset. In idle my vcore moves between 1.008-1.088 and in ful with prime max 1.336 (8 hours) and 1.37 with PCmark7.

I think that it is fine but reading this guiede i have doubt

As you can see i have setting

ADDITIONAL TURBO VOLTAGE - AUTO

and in this guide suggests + 0.004

Is this a problem?

That happens to have this voltage as auto setting?

Thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

The problem with auto, is that you don't know if you are getting more voltage than you need. If you change it, you might need more than .004, that is just the starting point. You also might be able to move some of that voltage from offset to turbo to get a lower idle vcore.


----------



## APC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The problem with auto, is that you don't know if you are getting more voltage than you need. If you change it, you might need more than .004, that is just the starting point. You also might be able to move some of that voltage from offset to turbo to get a lower idle vcore.


Thanks

I have made many stability tests and I have not really much desire to start again. With my values "vcore moves Between 1.008-1.088 and in full with prime max 1.336 (8 hours) and 1.37 with PCMark7" is truly necessary? If the only advantage it gives me is to lower the voltage at iddle I can avoid it?

With auto are my CPU or /and Motherboard much more stressed or in danger?

thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The problem with auto, is that you don't know if you are getting more voltage than you need. If you change it, you might need more than .004, that is just the starting point. You also might be able to move some of that voltage from offset to turbo to get a lower idle vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I have made many stability tests and I have not really much desire to start again. With my values "vcore moves Between 1.008-1.088 and in full with prime max 1.336 (8 hours) and 1.37 with PCMark7" is truly necessary? If the only advantage it gives me is to lower the voltage at iddle I can avoid it?
> 
> With auto are my CPU or /and Motherboard much more stressed or in danger?
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

Auto = possibly too much voltage, but I don't think its hugely dangerous. I just don't see a need to let the motherboard apply an arbitrary number to your voltage under load. Taking control means you can possibly lower voltage and temperatures, extending the life of your cpu, or squeezing more performance out of it.


----------



## APC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Auto = possibly too much voltage, but I don't think its hugely dangerous. I just don't see a need to let the motherboard apply an arbitrary number to your voltage under load. Taking control means you can possibly lower voltage and temperatures, extending the life of your cpu, or squeezing more performance out of it.


well

I'll start with 0.004 and will increase it if I need it.

This should get me lower voltages and lower temperatures?

When I get that the system is stable I do anything else?

Annother question. Can I enable USB 3 legacy support? I ask this because i have read somewhere which can create instability and problems.

Thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Auto = possibly too much voltage, but I don't think its hugely dangerous. I just don't see a need to let the motherboard apply an arbitrary number to your voltage under load. Taking control means you can possibly lower voltage and temperatures, extending the life of your cpu, or squeezing more performance out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> well
> 
> I'll start with 0.004 and will increase it if I need it.
> 
> This should get me lower voltages and lower temperatures?
> 
> When I get that the system is stable I do anything else?
> 
> Annother question. Can I enable USB 3 legacy support? I ask this because i have read somewhere which can create instability and problems.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

if it stable with .004 turbo and .030 offset, you can start lowering offset which will lower both idle and load.

I cant say anything about the usb support, I have not had to change any of that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APC*
> 
> well
> 
> I'll start with 0.004 and will increase it if I need it.
> 
> This should get me lower voltages and lower temperatures?
> 
> When I get that the system is stable I do anything else?
> 
> Annother question. Can I enable USB 3 legacy support? I ask this because i have read somewhere which can create instability and problems.
> 
> Thanks


yeah - gotta wonder what "Legacy USB 3.0" actually is...







should be enabled by default?

as ineden was saying, unless "turbo overclocking" just will not work at the multi you want (not uncommon at >=49x) move the 30mV you have in Offset to turbo (so set turbo at 30-40mV) and set offset to +5mV (you can probe the minimum idle vcore once you know what your chip wants to eat at load).

45 should be very easy. And based upon your 45 vcore, 46 should only be a few mV away.


----------



## LReyes66

OTHER THEN DELIDING









Any what bios settings can help lower temps? Or am I just out of luck with my 212 evo until I get a H100/110?

I cringe when I see temps hovering around the 90's - 98's in prime







. CPU PLL is already at 1.709V and Im still trying to find the sweet spot where I dont get a WHEA 4 hours in @ 4.7 w/ offset -.005v and turbo at the .1xx amount at max Vcore being 1.312v


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *APC*
> 
> well
> 
> I'll start with 0.004 and will increase it if I need it.
> 
> This should get me lower voltages and lower temperatures?
> 
> When I get that the system is stable I do anything else?
> 
> Annother question. Can I enable USB 3 legacy support? I ask this because i have read somewhere which can create instability and problems.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> *yeah - gotta wonder what "Legacy USB 3.0" actually is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be enabled by default?*
> 
> as ineden was saying, unless "turbo overclocking" just will not work at the multi you want (not uncommon at >=49x) move the 30mV you have in Offset to turbo (so set turbo at 30-40mV) and set offset to +5mV (you can probe the minimum idle vcore once you know what your chip wants to eat at load).
> 
> 45 should be very easy. And based upon your 45 vcore, 46 should only be a few mV away.
Click to expand...

The "USB 3.0 Legacy" option controls whether the blue USB 3.0 ports will support USB 1.0 and USB 2.0 devices also.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Auto = possibly too much voltage, but I don't think its hugely dangerous.


Or not enough to be stable. It will _never_ apply too much voltage to become dangerous for the chip, as when running frequencies above what is specified by Intel, the auto setting simply applies the highest VID table entry it can find in the chip. And those values are tested and guaranteed to be save, but not necessarily stable for those higher frequencies, but also not necessarily required for those either. It goes both ways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> OTHER THEN DELIDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any what bios settings can help lower temps? Or am I just out of luck with my 212 evo until I get a H100/110?
> 
> I cringe when I see temps hovering around the 90's - 98's in prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . CPU PLL is already at 1.709V and Im still trying to find the sweet spot where I dont get a WHEA 4 hours in @ 4.7 w/ offset -.005v and turbo at the .1xx amount at max Vcore being 1.312v


VTT. Maybe. Possibly not.
You could also try to improve your cable management within your case to improve the air flow. If it's currently bad, this could gain you a few degrees. Nothing compared to a delid though (there, I said it!).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Auto = possibly too much voltage, but I don't think its hugely dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> Or not enough to be stable. It will _never_ apply too much voltage to become dangerous for the chip, as when running frequencies above what is specified by Intel, the auto setting simply applies the highest VID table entry it can find in the chip. And those values are tested and guaranteed to be save, but not necessarily stable for those higher frequencies, but also not necessarily required for those either. It goes both ways.
Click to expand...

Well said. Mind if I bug you for some clarification? I just assumed it was an arbitrary number set by the motherboards manufacture as AUTO=VID+X, kind of like I assume the auto-OC function works. So you are suggesting that it is just AUTO=Highest VID for set multiplier with no board manufacturers extra input?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Auto = possibly too much voltage, but I don't think its hugely dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> Or not enough to be stable. It will _never_ apply too much voltage to become dangerous for the chip, as when running frequencies above what is specified by Intel, the auto setting simply applies the highest VID table entry it can find in the chip. And those values are tested and guaranteed to be save, but not necessarily stable for those higher frequencies, but also not necessarily required for those either. It goes both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said. Mind if I bug you for some clarification? *I just assumed it was an arbitrary number set by the motherboards manufacture* as AUTO=VID+X, kind of like I assume the auto-OC function works. So you are suggesting that it is just AUTO=Highest VID for set multiplier with no board manufacturers extra input?
Click to expand...

No the VID is determined by Intel and only them.

The highest possible VID is 1.52v for Sandy / Ivy architecture.
_The lowest is 0.00v but the 2nd entry is 0.25v._

Each multiplier for the CPU is assigned a VID, and these VID values are stored in the CPU.

For any multiplier equal or less than the stock multiplier, the VID is the lowest voltage that is required to be stable (by Intel standards).

For any multiplier more than the stock, the VID is highest number designated by Intel for that multiplier.
These VIDs are not guaranteed to be stable, nor efficient. They are safe, though.

When the voltage mode is in Offset...

Vcore Auto: Only the VID, for every multiplier, will be used.
Vcore +/-: The selected voltage offset will added to the VID, for every multiplier, and be used.
Turbo Auto: Nothing will be changed from Vcore.
Turbo +/-: The selected turbo offset will be added to the Vcore, for only the multiplier selected in BIOS.
When the voltage mode is in Fixed, the voltage designated by the user will be used.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> The "USB 3.0 Legacy" option controls whether the blue USB 3.0 ports will support USB 1.0 and USB 2.0 devices also.


thanks - I've had it enabled by default on both 1155 boards and never bothered to see (or search) what it's good for.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Auto = possibly too much voltage, but I don't think its hugely dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> Or not enough to be stable. It will _never_ apply too much voltage to become dangerous for the chip, as when running frequencies above what is specified by Intel, the auto setting simply applies the highest VID table entry it can find in the chip. And those values are tested and guaranteed to be save, but not necessarily stable for those higher frequencies, but also not necessarily required for those either. It goes both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said. Mind if I bug you for some clarification? I just assumed it was an arbitrary number set by the motherboards manufacture as AUTO=VID+X, kind of like I assume the auto-OC function works. So you are suggesting that it is just AUTO=Highest VID for set multiplier with no board manufacturers extra input?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the VID is determined by Intel and only them.
Click to expand...

I understand the VID is set by Intel, that part was not in question. The question is how does auto turbo get calculated. I had understood it to be the board manufacturers algorithm added to the VID, but that was just an idea that I apparently pulled out of my butt. Spoon was explaining that it is in fact, whatever voltage is necessary to get it to the VID for that multiplier.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Auto = possibly too much voltage, but I don't think its hugely dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> Or not enough to be stable. It will _never_ apply too much voltage to become dangerous for the chip, as when running frequencies above what is specified by Intel, the auto setting simply applies the highest VID table entry it can find in the chip. And those values are tested and guaranteed to be save, but not necessarily stable for those higher frequencies, but also not necessarily required for those either. It goes both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said. Mind if I bug you for some clarification? I just assumed it was an arbitrary number set by the motherboards manufacture as AUTO=VID+X, kind of like I assume the auto-OC function works. So you are suggesting that it is just AUTO=Highest VID for set multiplier with no board manufacturers extra input?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the VID is determined by Intel and only them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the VID is set by Intel, that part was not in question. The question is how does auto turbo get calculated. I had understood it to be the board manufacturers algorithm added to the VID, but that was just an idea that I apparently pulled out of my butt. Spoon was explaining that it is in fact, whatever voltage is necessary to get it to the VID for that multiplier.
Click to expand...

You gotta give me time to edit!


----------



## sp00n82

Well explained, just one correction, the VID is not different for every batch, but for every chip, even within the same batch (different position on the waver, etc).
Also the VID is not stored on the motherboard, but on the CPU itself, or else it couldn't be chip (or even just batch) specific.

(Ok, the various VID values themselves might be saved on the motherboard directly, but the CPU still gives the signal to the board which one of those should be used.)


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Or not enough to be stable. It will _never_ apply too much voltage to become dangerous for the chip, as when running frequencies above what is specified by Intel, the auto setting simply applies the highest VID table entry it can find in the chip. And those values are tested and guaranteed to be save, but not necessarily stable for those higher frequencies, but also not necessarily required for those either. It goes both ways.
> VTT. Maybe. Possibly not.
> You could also try to improve your cable management within your case to improve the air flow. If it's currently bad, this could gain you a few degrees. Nothing compared to a delid though (there, I said it!).


Im getting closer and closer to deliding.







.... if I ever want to go up to 5ghz.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Im getting closer and closer to deliding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... if I ever want to go up to 5ghz.


Pop that top dude! Do plenty of research and take your time. I've done it twice with a razor but ill probably use the hammer method if I do it again in the future. Check it out.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You gotta give me time to edit!



















Thanks for the explanation...on yet another topic.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Or not enough to be stable. It will _never_ apply too much voltage to become dangerous for the chip, as when running frequencies above what is specified by Intel, the auto setting simply applies the highest VID table entry it can find in the chip. And those values are tested and guaranteed to be save, but not necessarily stable for those higher frequencies, but also not necessarily required for those either. It goes both ways.
> VTT. Maybe. Possibly not.
> You could also try to improve your cable management within your case to improve the air flow. If it's currently bad, this could gain you a few degrees. Nothing compared to a delid though (there, I said it!).
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting closer and closer to deliding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... if I ever want to go up to 5ghz.
Click to expand...

I would delid it.

If I ever was going to by Ivy, i would be buying it knowing I would delid it.


----------



## Kimomono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Im getting closer and closer to deliding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... if I ever want to go up to 5ghz.


Yea, I've been getting closer and closer to deliding my 3570k. The temps are just too inticing... Plus I want that 5ghz overclock.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimomono*
> 
> Yea, I've been getting closer and closer to deliding my 3570k. The temps are just too inticing... Plus I want that 5ghz overclock.


dat 5ghz......


----------



## spidey81

Need a little input from you guys. Currently, I'm running a 2700K on my Extreme4 Z77 board. After reading (and then testing myself) about the issue of software voltage reading low I have been tempted to find a new board. Low and behold, I found a Sabertooth Z77 for $80 and all that was wrong were a few bent pins. The only thing that appeared to be opened was the board itself, everything else was still sealed in their bags.

I have yet to test the Sabertooth board but am fairly confident it will work fine. Does it seem like a no brainer to switch to the Asus board? Or would I be just as well off with my Extreme4? Thanks for any feedback guys.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Need a little input from you guys. Currently, I'm running a 2700K on my Extreme4 Z77 board. After reading (and then testing myself) about the issue of software voltage reading low I have been tempted to find a new board. Low and behold, I found a Sabertooth Z77 for $80 and all that was wrong were a few bent pins. The only thing that appeared to be opened was the board itself, everything else was still sealed in their bags.
> 
> I have yet to test the Sabertooth board but am fairly confident it will work fine. Does it seem like a no brainer to switch to the Asus board? Or would I be just as well off with my Extreme4? Thanks for any feedback guys.


The ASRock board is otherwise a fine board. The voltage issue can be dealt with by a DMM. I would not suggest it as a new purchase, but I don't think its worth the money to completely replace it. But for $80.00, it sounds like you have made a good purchase and can probably recoup the cost by selling off the ext4. Good luck with the pins!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Need a little input from you guys. Currently, I'm running a 2700K on my Extreme4 Z77 board. After reading (and then testing myself) about the issue of software voltage reading low I have been tempted to find a new board. Low and behold, I found a Sabertooth Z77 for $80 and all that was wrong were a few bent pins. The only thing that appeared to be opened was the board itself, everything else was still sealed in their bags.
> 
> I have yet to test the Sabertooth board but am fairly confident it will work fine. Does it seem like a no brainer to switch to the Asus board? Or would I be just as well off with my Extreme4? Thanks for any feedback guys.
> 
> 
> 
> The ASRock board is otherwise a fine board. The voltage issue can be dealt with by a DMM. I would not suggest it as a new purchase, but I don't think its worth the money to completely replace it. But for $80.00, it sounds like you have made a good purchase and can probably recoup the cost by selling off the ext4. Good luck with the pins!
Click to expand...

You don't even need a DMM. As long as you use only Level 3, it will be like any other board for voltage output.

The Sabertooth is a great find as long as the pins are only bent and not broken off.
Use an empty mechanical pencil to straighten the pins back out.

If you already bought the Saber then go with that. Otherwise stick with the Extreme4 and use LLC L3.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You don't even need a DMM. As long as you use only Level 3, it will be like any other board for voltage output.


Kenny, I don't believe that is solid advice. Surely I am not the one breaking this news to you? The extreme4 and extreme6 both have an issue where the voltage is reported way lower that it actually is, and not just a little bit either. The error scales larger with voltage and LLC, but every LLC does it. This was shown to be true by Sin0822, and also tested true on my board with a DMM, as well as a few other people on the forums here with these boards and a DMM.


----------



## spidey81

Yeah, the pins are pretty well straightened now. I think I'll look at them with fresh eyes later on. I decided to take a chance on it and think I may have gotten a steal. Definitely no missing pins. I'll probably switch my E4 out later this week and see how it goes.

I checked my my voltage a while back and found it reading nearly .1V over the software! Since then I've been trying to find a good OC below or at 1.3V in CPU-Z. I just haven't been real satisfied since finding out about the voltage issue. We'll see how well my 2700K clocks on the sabertooth.

I will say that this hasn't soured my experience with Asrock. Their UEFI is very clean and thorough. I have a Z77E-ITX and am having good luck with it. However I don't plan on OCing too much on that board as I'm limited to 450W with a 7950 and 3570K. I saw some of the leaked shots of their Z87 boards and like the styling of the extreme series. Let's hope this voltage thing is merely a hiccup. Everyone loves rooting for the underdog!

Oh, I just wanted to add one more thing. Not sure how much it's been mentioned, but I had difficulty reaching any sort of stable overclocks with 4x4GB of RAM installed regardless of voltage and speed. Found that setting the VTT up a notch or two made all the difference. Don't know if it was my specific setup or the way SB/IB memory controllers work, but it helped immensely in my case.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> Yeah, the pins are pretty well straightened now. I think I'll look at them with fresh eyes later on. I decided to take a chance on it and think I may have gotten a steal. Definitely no missing pins. I'll probably switch my E4 out later this week and see how it goes.
> 
> I checked my my voltage a while back and found it reading nearly .1V over the software! Since then I've been trying to find a good OC below or at 1.3V in CPU-Z. I just haven't been real satisfied since finding out about the voltage issue. We'll see how well my 2700K clocks on the sabertooth.
> 
> I will say that this hasn't soured my experience with Asrock. Their UEFI is very clean and thorough. I have a Z77E-ITX and am having good luck with it. However I don't plan on OCing too much on that board as I'm limited to 450W with a 7950 and 3570K. I saw some of the leaked shots of their Z87 boards and like the styling of the extreme series. Let's hope this voltage thing is merely a hiccup. Everyone loves rooting for the underdog!
> 
> Oh, I just wanted to add one more thing. Not sure how much it's been mentioned, but I had difficulty reaching any sort of stable overclocks with 4x4GB of RAM installed regardless of voltage and speed. Found that setting the VTT up a notch or two made all the difference. Don't know if it was my specific setup or the way SB/IB memory controllers work, but it helped immensely in my case.


I actually agree with your sentiment. I paid $80 or 90 for mine on combo deal from microcenter. As long as you have a DMM handy the board performs like much of the more expensive competition. I will probably shop around a little more for my next board, but I certainly will not be ruling ASRock out. They seem to offer a great bang/buck ratio.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You don't even need a DMM. As long as you use only Level 3, it will be like any other board for voltage output.
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny, I don't believe that is solid advice. Surely I am not the one breaking this news to you? The extreme4 and extreme6 both have an issue where the voltage is reported way lower that it actually is, and not just a little bit either. The error scales larger with voltage and LLC, but every LLC does it. This was shown to be true by Sin0822, and also tested true on my board with a DMM, as well as a few other people on the forums here with these boards and a DMM.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oB0dm2-nfpc
Click to expand...

Sorry for the confusion. Here is my reasoning.

_I'm talking about the Extreme4 and LLC 3 settings...
Also, 1.000v = 1000mv._

Sin set the BIOS to 1.300v and tested each LLC setting for the Extreme4 and 6.
On the E4 with LLC 3, the difference between what was set in the BIOS and what the DMM read was +4mv for Idle and -4mv for Load.
4mv or 0.004v amounts to almost no difference.
That means if you use LLC 3, whatever you set in the BIOS should be what is actually given to the CPU.

Now CPUz will report these voltages lower than what they are, but you should go according to BIOS settings and not CPUz read out.
If you want to tell what the real voltage is for CPUz then subtract 50mv from the Load reading and 25mv from the Idle reading.

_Granted each board might be a tiny, tiny bit different on the voltage but each board is fitted with the same hardware and should act the same._

Now on the Extreme6 you notice the same behavior on the LLC 2 and LLC 3 settings which is why I recommend those.

LLC 1 over volts it, sometimes by a lot, and LLC 4, 5 under volts it (according to what you set in BIOS).

*Note: The CPUz issues only occur with the Z77 Extreme4 and Z77 Extreme6. All other boards have different hardware and are not affected (according to Sin0882 and hardware specs listed by ASRock).

Another Note: This issues are caused the motherboard hardware and so a software fix is not possible. Another words, don't try a new version of CPUz or another program.*

edit: *I'm going to be adding in a warning section about CPUz software voltage reading on the Z77 E4 and E6.*


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*


WOW thats a great video


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> WOW thats a great video


That's Sin0822 for ya


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. Here is my reasoning.
> 
> _I'm talking about the Extreme4 and LLC 3 settings...
> Also, 1.000v = 1000mv._
> 
> Sin set the BIOS to 1.300v and tested each LLC setting for the Extreme4 and 6.
> On the E4 with LLC 3, the difference between what was set in the BIOS and what the DMM read was +4mv for Idle and -4mv for Load.
> 4mv or 0.004v amounts to almost no difference.
> That means if you use LLC 3, whatever you set in the BIOS should be what is actually given to the CPU.
> 
> Now CPUz will report these voltages lower than what they are, but you should go according to BIOS settings and not CPUz read out.
> If you want to tell what the real voltage is for CPUz then subtract 50mv from the Load reading and 25mv from the Idle reading.
> 
> _Granted each board might be a tiny, tiny bit different on the voltage but each board is fitted with the same hardware and should act the same._
> 
> Now on the Extreme6 you notice the same behavior on the LLC 2 and LLC 3 settings which is why I recommend those.
> 
> LLC 1 over volts it, sometimes by a lot, and LLC 4, 5 under volts it (according to what you set in BIOS).
> 
> *Note: The CPUz issues only occur with the Z77 Extreme4 and Z77 Extreme6. All other boards have different hardware and are not affected (according to Sin0882 and hardware specs listed by ASRock).
> 
> Another Note: This issues are caused the motherboard hardware and so a software fix is not possible. Another words, don't try a new version of CPUz or another program.*
> 
> edit: *I'm going to be adding in a warning section about CPUz software voltage reading on the Z77 E4 and E6.*


Note that the *Pro3* does overvolt as well, though maybe not as much as the Extreme4:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-extreme-4-vcore-reading/280#post_19650472



The Pro3 does not have a fixed voltage setting, so you can only set the Vcore via offset. Also, there is a BIOS bug(?) where there is less Vcore provided while being in the BIOS compared to what is provided when idling or under load in Windows, so you cannot rely on the BIOS reading in the hardware monitor tab at all.
Your only chance to know the Vcore is via CPU-Z (or similar tools), but as seen above, this measuremt still underestimates the real voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

There is a separate thread on this E4E6 issue. ChronicFx has been on that quite a bit, as has Sin082.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> There is a separate thread on this E4E6 issue. ChronicFx has been on that quite a bit, as has Sin082.


Jep, I've linked it in my previous post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Jep, I've linked it in my previous post.


Yeah - that one!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You don't even need a DMM. As long as you use only Level 3, it will be like any other board for voltage output.
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny, I don't believe that is solid advice. Surely I am not the one breaking this news to you? The extreme4 and extreme6 both have an issue where the voltage is reported way lower that it actually is, and not just a little bit either. The error scales larger with voltage and LLC, but every LLC does it. This was shown to be true by Sin0822, and also tested true on my board with a DMM, as well as a few other people on the forums here with these boards and a DMM.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oB0dm2-nfpc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. Here is my reasoning.
> 
> _I'm talking about the Extreme4 and LLC 3 settings...
> Also, 1.000v = 1000mv._
> 
> Sin set the BIOS to 1.300v and tested each LLC setting for the Extreme4 and 6.
> On the E4 with LLC 3, the difference between what was set in the BIOS and what the DMM read was +4mv for Idle and -4mv for Load.
> 4mv or 0.004v amounts to almost no difference.
> That means if you use LLC 3, whatever you set in the BIOS should be what is actually given to the CPU.
> 
> Now CPUz will report these voltages lower than what they are, but you should go according to BIOS settings and not CPUz read out.
> If you want to tell what the real voltage is for CPUz then subtract 50mv from the Load reading and 25mv from the Idle reading.
> 
> _Granted each board might be a tiny, tiny bit different on the voltage but each board is fitted with the same hardware and should act the same._
> 
> Now on the Extreme6 you notice the same behavior on the LLC 2 and LLC 3 settings which is why I recommend those.
> 
> LLC 1 over volts it, sometimes by a lot, and LLC 4, 5 under volts it (according to what you set in BIOS).
> 
> *Note: The CPUz issues only occur with the Z77 Extreme4 and Z77 Extreme6. All other boards have different hardware and are not affected (according to Sin0882 and hardware specs listed by ASRock).
> 
> Another Note: This issues are caused the motherboard hardware and so a software fix is not possible. Another words, don't try a new version of CPUz or another program.*
> 
> edit: *I'm going to be adding in a warning section about CPUz software voltage reading on the Z77 E4 and E6.*
Click to expand...

After reviewing some of my measurements that I made a while back when this problem was first shown to me, I have to take my words back. You are correct. LLC3 is the least overvolting of the LLC's, with only .036 varriance. It is by no means correct, but is closer by at least a little bit. Here was a test I did a while back, forgive the pen and paper, I am old school and like to have a physical reference.


----------



## eskimore

Hi guys. I was hoping that someone could possibly have a quick look at these results of 3570K OC on Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 with CM Hyper 212 Evo. I'm not very good at this so please bear with me









I cant get anything above 4.4 (with stock voltage) to stabilize under prime95 test, getting blue screens 5 mins into the test. My temps do not go higher than 85 and average 80 on full load.

When trying 4.6, I have offset at 0.005v and turbo boost at +0.102v and the rest of the settings as per guide on the first page.

Am I doing something wrong or is my chip not capable of faster speeds? Should I start messing around with CPU PLL? Or go even higher with turbo boost? Maybe I should try enabling Internal PLL Overvoltage?

Can you guys suggest anything? Many thanks!

EDIT: OR - perhaps I should be happy with what I've got? OC from 3.4 to 4.6 on a cheap cooler is probably good enough of achievement


----------



## sp00n82

You should probably tell us what your Vcore is under load. Although with 85°C you don't seem to have a lot of headroom to go any higher without a better cooling solution. If that's the temp you're getting with 4.6 (not exactly sure if these were for 4.4 on stock or 4.6 with +0.102v).

PLL and PLL Overvoltage may help, although if you're still getting blue screens it's most likely either Vcore or less likely VTT. Which error code(s) are these? 0x101 and 0x124 is almost 100% not enough Vcore.


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskimore*
> 
> Hi guys. I was hoping that someone could possibly have a quick look at these results of 3570K OC on Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 with CM Hyper 212 Evo. I'm not very good at this so please bear with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant get anything above 4.4 (with stock voltage) to stabilize under prime95 test, getting blue screens 5 mins into the test. My temps do not go higher than 85 and average 80 on full load.
> 
> When trying 4.6, I have offset at 0.005v and turbo boost at +0.102v and the rest of the settings as per guide on the first page.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or is my chip not capable of faster speeds? Should I start messing around with CPU PLL? Or go even higher with turbo boost? Maybe I should try enabling Internal PLL Overvoltage?
> 
> Can you guys suggest anything? Many thanks!
> 
> EDIT: OR - perhaps I should be happy with what I've got? OC from 3.4 to 4.6 on a cheap cooler is probably good enough of achievement


Have same CPU/mobo and cooler and i found a very stable setting on 4.5 w/ offset at .005 turbo less then +.1xx(think in the .07x.... I dont remember exactly the value but I have it saved under a profile.

I havent messed with overvoltage but my CPU PLL is at the lowest @ 1.709 which helps the temps.

Im currently stable on 4.6 with offset @ -.005v and turbo at +1.117v. I got as far as 4.7 but get a stupid single WHEA 5+ hours into the prime test and have yet found a vcore that will take the WHEA away. If i wanted to, i could just leave it at 4.7 cuz honestly i wouldnt even be pushing my computer as much as prime does but eh


----------



## sp00n82

WHEA errors can make your programs crash though. Especially games like Bf3 seem to be prone to this.
Also, try to find a connection between that WHEA error and the FFT size Prime was running at when it happened. You can find those in results.txt within the Prime directory. It can help you avoid having to run it again for 5 hours before running into that same WHEA error again, normally it should appear within 30-60 minutes.
I've had some really bad streaks at 48k and 60k where those nasty WHEAs accompanied me for about 30mV with these FFT sizes.

Although sometimes that error just came out of the blue and you won't be able to reproduce it with that specific FFT size. Then you're out of luck and will have to do the normal custom run again.


----------



## 2slick4u

If I get a WHEA Prime 95 error after 5 hour, should I just bump the vcore up by .05v?


----------



## 2slick4u

Is it okay to just do a small fft test since I got thw whea error 5 hrs custom blend. I was good for 5+ hrs I just up my vcore by 0.05v and my vdroop at 87.5%? A small fft test for 12hrs also okay?


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> WHEA errors can make your programs crash though. Especially games like Bf3 seem to be prone to this.
> Also, try to find a connection between that WHEA error and the FFT size Prime was running at when it happened. You can find those in results.txt within the Prime directory. It can help you avoid having to run it again for 5 hours before running into that same WHEA error again, normally it should appear within 30-60 minutes.
> I've had some really bad streaks at 48k and 60k where those nasty WHEAs accompanied me for about 30mV with these FFT sizes.
> 
> Although sometimes that error just came out of the blue and you won't be able to reproduce it with that specific FFT size. Then you're out of luck and will have to do the normal custom run again.


Care to elborate and dumb it down even more?









So if i get a WHEA error in event viewer, do I look at the time it happend and check the prime test log? Cuz when ive been getting WHEA errors, it doesnt show up on the primetest.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> WHEA errors can make your programs crash though. Especially games like Bf3 seem to be prone to this.
> Also, try to find a connection between that WHEA error and the FFT size Prime was running at when it happened. You can find those in results.txt within the Prime directory. It can help you avoid having to run it again for 5 hours before running into that same WHEA error again, normally it should appear within 30-60 minutes.
> I've had some really bad streaks at 48k and 60k where those nasty WHEAs accompanied me for about 30mV with these FFT sizes.
> 
> Although sometimes that error just came out of the blue and you won't be able to reproduce it with that specific FFT size. Then you're out of luck and will have to do the normal custom run again.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elborate and dumb it down even more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if i get a WHEA error in event viewer, do I look at the time it happend and check the prime test log? Cuz when ive been getting WHEA errors, it doesnt show up on the primetest.
Click to expand...

It wont always show up in prime, because a WHEA is a recovered/corrected error, and the processor sends out the correct information that P95 is asking for. Its like when you screw something up at the job and quick fix it before the boss finds out.


----------



## UPGR4Y3DD

Lol, nice analogy.


----------



## sp00n82

No, the error won't show up in the Prime95 logs. But the time the error happened will show up in the event viewer, and you can cross reference that with the entries in results.txt, which also have a time stamp for every FFT size that has been completed.

You just have to make sure to actually select the correct one since the log doesn't say when a new FFT size has been started. So you'll have to select the entry with the time stamp right before when the error happened.

And it's also possible that it falls between two values if the cores fell out of sync, which they like to do after a while (because core #0 is normally still doing other stuff even when otherwise idle/only Prime is running. Update checks, file indexing, antivirus, all this kind of stuff.).
In this case you'll just have note down both.


----------



## 2slick4u

So if I have those whea errors, How can I fix them?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> So if I have those whea errors, How can I fix them?


If you have all your settings according to the guide here....you need more VCore.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you have all your settings according to the guide here....you need more VCore.


In the beginning I thought as long as I don't have any errors on prime 95 which I was getting before but after I bump my vcore I didn't have any rounding errors. So I thought my vcore is good already after a 12 hour custom blend test







I don't really wanna bump it up since my temp hit 84C on one of the cores already after a 12 hrs prime test









The last 24 hours no criticals 27 errors
The last hour no critical no errors so would that be okay?


----------



## LReyes66

Shouldnt be afraid going over 85 degrees.... I mean I was like that but learned that I need to ignore it because im hovering around 90's and I still get WHEA errors so I need more VCore for 4.7


----------



## 2slick4u

It doesn't matter what I do everytime I restart my computer I get 2 errors each time

Well if I did a custom 12 hour blend test with 90% memory and it passed with no errors or blue screen I still should be alright?


----------



## tw33k

You could run Prime for 24 hours+ but if you are getting WHEA logger notifications you are not stable


----------



## sp00n82

Sometimes disabling the power saving options (except C1E) can help with WHEA errors (it didn't for me, but I've read reports of that).
Give it a try if you haven't already disabled them.


----------



## 2slick4u

Im even getting whea errors on everything stock after clear cmos now


----------



## sp00n82

Might also be a defective piece of hardware of corrupt driver issue then.

Do the WHEA error event log entries reveal any more information on what could be the issue? They don't for me, but it seems at least for some they do, e.g. even restarting their router produces a WHEA error, but with a reference to the LAN device. I've never had seen a WHEA error entry besides when my overclock wasn't stable, and my entries don't have any references to anything.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> True DMM:
> 1.414 Load
> 0 .840 idle
> 
> Cant keep temps under control, otherwise 45 minutes stable, no WHEA.


Its your tim. You need to use coolabs pro or ultra on the die. We cant beat the dead horse anymore over that point. You WILL have a 20 degree difference on arctic silver


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Might also be a defective piece of hardware of corrupt driver issue then.
> 
> Do the WHEA error event log entries reveal any more information on what could be the issue? They don't for me, but it seems at least for some they do, e.g. even restarting their router produces a WHEA error, but with a reference to the LAN device. I've never had seen a WHEA error entry besides when my overclock wasn't stable, and my entries don't have any references to anything.


Well I readjust to my stable 4.6ghz and I get whea error after a restart but after a while its all gone I have 0 errors right now. I get that with stock settings as well so I'm not sure. But system is pretty stable no freezes or anything so I should be okay I guess


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> Well I readjust to my stable 4.6ghz and I get whea error after a restart but after a while its all gone I have 0 errors right now. I get that with stock settings as well so I'm not sure. But system is pretty stable no freezes or anything so I should be okay I guess


What WHEA error do you see exactly, what does it say and what folder is it in?


----------



## hedgehogbrown

I took back my 3570k because it was randomly resetting the computer while idling at stock speeds. Not sure whether or not that's fixed yet, but I have learned that this board is not stable above voltages of about 1.22v which is really disappointing. I know it was a cheap board, but this is really the pits. I think my idea at this point is basically to sell it when I get around to it and buy something nicer,


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> What WHEA error do you see exactly, what does it say and what folder is it in?


It says volume manager and wlan usually those 2 but after a while I get 0 errors so I'm not sure :S
Only after restart I get it and even on a stock setting after I reset my bios I still get that and after a while using it its gone and I get no errors so Im not sure whats wrong.

Here is a photo of it as of now


----------



## Sh3perd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I believe your board has a near identical BIOS as mine:
> This a real vanilla overclock for 4.3, I would say you have a 90% chance of this being stable right off the bat, but it depends on the individual chip, so no promises. If its not stable you can add turbo voltage in .004 increments. You will need to test using Prime95 from the first post. Its raining and I am broke to take the wife out tonight, so I will be around for a bit if you need further assistance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4.3 Vanilla Overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add: keep an eye on temperatures 98C will throttle and should be considered a fail. Report back what your max temp and voltage is!


Using these vanilla settings, this is what i got running prime for only 5 mins:


Spoiler: VCore, and temps under load




]



Im not sure what to exactly look for in regards to if the voltage is okay, and what not. The temps never creeped up above 80 deg. What do you guys think? Ima try to push it to 4.5 Ghz, and if i do that, what should i add to it/change in the BIOS settings/

Another thing: My memory isnt registering at 1866 Mhz.


Spoiler: Memory speed (CPU-Z)








What am i doing wrong and what should i fix to get the memory up to par? Ill take a pic of the memory settings in the BIOS in a sec.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh3perd*
> 
> Using these vanilla settings, this is what i got running prime for only 5 mins:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VCore, and temps under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure what to exactly look for in regards to if the voltage is okay, and what not. The temps never creeped up above 80 deg. What do you guys think? Ima try to push it to 4.5 Ghz, and if i do that, what should i add to it/change in the BIOS settings/
> 
> Another thing: My memory isnt registering at 1866 Mhz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Memory speed (CPU-Z)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am i doing wrong and what should i fix to get the memory up to par? Ill take a pic of the memory settings in the BIOS in a sec.


For your memory it is running at 1866mhz 1:7 933mhz mean your sticks are running 1866!


----------



## Sh3perd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> For your memory it is running at 1866mhz 1:7 933mhz mean your sticks are running 1866!


*sighs* for my sake, i wish stupidity could be cured.









thanks for the info. xD


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

Anyone think they can give some advice on this, trying to figure out "that" voltage for Ivy Bridge. What I mean by that voltage is each chip I've had in the past 7 years has had a specific voltage setting that would be advised not to go over. Starting on my Q6600 I believe it was 1.55 or 1.6v, then on my Phenom II x6 it was 1.5v.

These were voltages that in the BIOS, it would be the beginning of the "red zone" of voltages.

I missed out on Sandy Bridge completely, and haven't had anything Intel since the Q6600, so I don't know what those voltages are for those chips, but what is it for Ivy Bridge?

What is the red zone voltage that you should not use for 24/7 usage if you don't want to burn out your chip. I am not concerned about temps, I am concerned about too much overvoltage causing electromigration.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> It says volume manager and wlan usually those 2 but after a while I get 0 errors so I'm not sure :S
> Only after restart I get it and even on a stock setting after I reset my bios I still get that and after a while using it its gone and I get no errors so Im not sure whats wrong.


That is not the info to see what is going on.
Click on Custom Views then click Administrative events. That is one folder to watch, you need to see exactly what specific error is ocuring.
The other folder to watch is the Errors folder of Kernal-WHEA which is found under Applications and Services Logs->Microsoft->Windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaRkL3AD3R*
> 
> Anyone think they can give some advice on this, trying to figure out "that" voltage for Ivy Bridge. What I mean by that voltage is each chip I've had in the past 7 years has had a specific voltage setting that would be advised not to go over. Starting on my Q6600 I believe it was 1.55 or 1.6v, then on my Phenom II x6 it was 1.5v.
> 
> These were voltages that in the BIOS, it would be the beginning of the "red zone" of voltages.
> 
> I missed out on Sandy Bridge completely, and haven't had anything Intel since the Q6600, so I don't know what those voltages are for those chips, but what is it for Ivy Bridge?
> 
> What is the red zone voltage that you should not use for 24/7 usage if you don't want to burn out your chip. I am not concerned about temps, I am concerned about too much overvoltage causing electromigration.


Depends a lot on temps. 1.4v is ok with great temps, but not ok if you are at 90c. I wouldn't go over 1.5v or so even with good temps for 24/7. Under 1.35v you shouldn't have to worry too much. Electromigration is always happening, we just speed it up with increased voltage and heat.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaRkL3AD3R*
> 
> Anyone think they can give some advice on this, trying to figure out "that" voltage for Ivy Bridge. What I mean by that voltage is each chip I've had in the past 7 years has had a specific voltage setting that would be advised not to go over. Starting on my Q6600 I believe it was 1.55 or 1.6v, then on my Phenom II x6 it was 1.5v.
> 
> These were voltages that in the BIOS, it would be the beginning of the "red zone" of voltages.
> 
> I missed out on Sandy Bridge completely, and haven't had anything Intel since the Q6600, so I don't know what those voltages are for those chips, but what is it for Ivy Bridge?
> 
> What is the red zone voltage that you should not use for 24/7 usage if you don't want to burn out your chip. I am not concerned about temps, I am concerned about too much overvoltage causing electromigration.


As long as you don't go over 1.4 to 1.5 you should be fine~


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That is not the info to see what is going on.
> Click on Custom Views then click Administrative events. That is one folder to watch, you need to see exactly what specific error is ocuring.
> The other folder to watch is the Errors folder of Kernal-WHEA which is found under Applications and Services Logs->Microsoft->Windows.
> Depends a lot on temps. 1.4v is ok with great temps, but not ok if you are at 90c. I wouldn't go over 1.5v or so even with good temps for 24/7. Under 1.35v you shouldn't have to worry too much. Electromigration is always happening, we just speed it up with increased voltage and heat.




It is mainly these errors and warnings I'm getting.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> It is mainly these errors and warnings I'm getting.


A WHEA error says WHEA in it, none of those errors may mean anything about your overclock. You still need to look in the other Kernal-WHEA folder I mentioned. You need to google all of them and figure out what they are, many can just be related to missing drivers or you have something enabled like wireless or Bluetooth that is not being used.

Unless you are experiencing instabilities while using the machine or you see a WHEA even in one of the two folders I mentioned there may not be anything wrong with your oc.


----------



## 2slick4u

I'm not sure where to find the WHEA KERNAL folder..


----------



## 2slick4u

I only got WHEA warnings but I didn't get a WHEA error.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I'm not sure where to find the WHEA KERNAL folder..


Open Event Viewer, then click the triangle next to "Applications and Services Logs."
Under that section, click the triangle next to "Microsoft", under that click the triangle next to "Windows."

Then you will see a big long list of things. They are in alphabetical order and there will be several that start with "Kernel-", you want to click the one that says "Kernal-WHEA". Then you click on the Errors folder in that. If you get to the section with all the Kernel folders and there is nothing for Kernel-WHEA you may have never had one.

Edit for your last post:
If there is anything in your Errors folder under Kernal-WHEA then that is an issue. Look at the time stamp. If there is only one it could have been back when you were working up in vCore and you have been stable since then.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Open Event Viewer, then click the triangle next to "Applications and Services Logs."
> Under that section, click the triangle next to "Microsoft", under that click the triangle next to "Windows."
> 
> Then you will see a big long list of things. They are in alphabetical order and there will be several that start with "Kernel-", you want to click the one that says "Kernal-WHEA". Then you click on the Errors folder in that. If you get to the section with all the Kernel folders and there is nothing for Kernel-WHEA you may have never had one.
> 
> Edit for your last post:
> If there is anything in your Errors folder under Kernal-WHEA then that is an issue. Look at the time stamp. If there is only one it could have been back when you were working up in vCore and you have been stable since then.


I see a KERNAL EVENT TRACING, but I don't see a kernel whea error, does that mean I should be okay?



That is what I found under the KERNAL-WHEA FOLDER, Are those errors?


----------



## justanoldman

^Not sure which one that is, can you post a pic of the window with that one selected so the info shows up below.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Not sure which one that is, can you post a pic of the window with that one selected so the info shows up below.






Only has that info. Is that consider an error?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> Only has that info. Is that consider an error?


I think we use the term loosely but yes Event ID 20 is what people are talking about when they say check for WHEA errors. They also show up as ID 19 in the Admistrative folder.

If you run a stress test like Prime95, or even play a game and get any of those ID 20 in that folder or ID 19 in the top folder then it usually means you need more vCore for your oc. You should not get those at all for stock settings though.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I think we use the term loosely but yes Event ID 20 is what people are talking about when they say check for WHEA errors. They also show up as ID 19 in the Admistrative folder.
> 
> If you run a stress test like Prime95, or even play a game and get any of those ID 20 in that folder or ID 19 in the top folder then it usually means you need more vCore for your oc. You should not get those at all for stock settings though.


I just played a game and I didn't get a error my last error was on april 8th 830 am I haven't gotten any after and I prime this morning.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I am at 4.8GHz at 1.40v thats the min it needs to be 100% stable. Any tweaks to lower it? Also, temps get in the mid 80's while prime'ing for hours. Im not looking to get long life out of this chip. I want to abuse it for power, untill it breaks then grab a 3770k. So taking that into consideration advice?

Not looking to break it in a week or two, I just mean I dont care about it lasting years.


----------



## hedgehogbrown

Anybody have experience returning an Asrock board to Microcenter after the 15 day return period? The website says Asrock provides a 1 year service agreement with vendors and to return your boards there for service or exchange, but when I was there earlier today to exchange my processor the girl had no idea what I was talking about. System is still behaving as if an invisible finger is pushing the reset button periodically, at random intervals sometimes days in between, sometimes under load and sometimes at idle. Board is operating at factory defaults. Also, once I get past about 4ghz or 1.2v it throttles during testing. But from the sounds of things, I don't have a place to bring it? All other parts were in my previous p67 build, working fine.


----------



## Sh3perd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh3perd*
> 
> Using these vanilla settings, this is what i got running prime for only 5 mins:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VCore, and temps under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure what to exactly look for in regards to if the voltage is okay, and what not. The temps never creeped up above 80 deg. What do you guys think? Ima try to push it to 4.5 Ghz, and if i do that, what should i add to it/change in the BIOS settings/
> 
> What am i doing wrong and what should i fix to get the memory up to par? Ill take a pic of the memory settings in the BIOS in a sec.


so with the vanilla settings:


Spoiler: 4.3 Vanilla Overclock










I BSOD'ed twice in a row with temps hitting 93, and 95.







i actually think this is a cooling problem with my Corsair h80i. Would the BIOS settings have caused this?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh3perd*
> 
> so with the vanilla settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4.3 Vanilla Overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BSOD'ed twice in a row with temps hitting 93, and 95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i actually think this is a cooling problem with my Corsair h80i. Would the BIOS settings have caused this?


You definitely have a cooling issue that you need to fix before you try to OC. I would remount the cooler and watch how much TIM you use (you don't need much at all)


----------



## sp00n82

You shouldn't BSOD due to the temps though. You would experience throttling or just a hard shut down, but no BSOD (and even then you'd still have ~10K to go).
However that doesn't mean your cooling is fine, indeed it looks very very broken with the settings you're using. Unless the VID of your CPU is already at something like 1.4v (and even my POS isn't that bad).

So to get rid of these BSODs, you need to increase your Vcore, but in order to do so, you first need to fix your cooling.

// Edit
Just saw you're running @1.208v under load. Yeah, temps are way too high for that.


----------



## ZeVo

Got a question for you guys. I made a thread about it but I want to get your guys' help.

So out of nowhere my temps shot up to 80C running IBT on max. Reseated a couple of times and even switched my D14 for an EVO with the same result. On stock, temps would reach 70C. Overclocked, they would reach 105c. I'm serious. Checked pipes and the cooler is making contact because I touch it and it is warm. At 105C I touched it, and it wasn't 105C hot. Could it be the sensors on either my CPU or mobo? Checking the temp in BIOS shows the CPU at 31C. I made sure I applied the paste correctly and screwed the cooler in. BIOS is up to date and did a fresh install. Voltage isn't the problem either. I was running the exact same speed, volts, everything and just two days ago I got these high temps. What can be the culprit?


----------



## justanoldman

^How many temp programs did you use to confirm temps? HWMonitor, Real Temp, Core Temp, HWiFO64?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Got a question for you guys. I made a thread about it but I want to get your guys' help.
> 
> So out of nowhere my temps shot up to 80C running IBT on max. Reseated a couple of times and even switched my D14 for an EVO with the same result. On stock, temps would reach 70C. Overclocked, they would reach 105c. I'm serious. Checked pipes and the cooler is making contact because I touch it and it is warm. At 105C I touched it, and it wasn't 105C hot. Could it be the sensors on either my CPU or mobo? Checking the temp in BIOS shows the CPU at 31C. I made sure I applied the paste correctly and screwed the cooler in. BIOS is up to date and did a fresh install. Voltage isn't the problem either. I was running the exact same speed, volts, everything and just two days ago I got these high temps. What can be the culprit?


First make sure that you have only one program pointing to the mobo temp sensor at a time. Get a copy of Process Explorer from Sysinternals.com, and a copy of Open Hardware Monitor (both free) and post a screen shot with OHM and PE running - show "Value, Min and Max colums in OHM. A non-delidded 3570K will run hot (very hot) with IBT. let's see what's going on in there.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> As long as you don't go over 1.4 to 1.5 you should be fine~


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Depends a lot on temps. 1.4v is ok with great temps, but not ok if you are at 90c. I wouldn't go over 1.5v or so even with good temps for 24/7. Under 1.35v you shouldn't have to worry too much. Electromigration is always happening, we just speed it up with increased voltage and heat.


Has anyone running a Ivy Bridge run into electromigration problems yet? Because from what I read, 1.4v was "that" voltage for Sandy Bridge, the red zone voltage that would start to see serious degradation if you ran it for 24/7. And that's on a 32nm chip, with Ivy I would expect the drop to be significantly more than 1.4v...

65nm = 1.4v
45nm = 1.35v
32nm = 1.3v
22nm = ??? 1.2v

Damn, the more I read about CPU degradation, the more I want to drop to 3.5Ghz and seriously undervolt







I need this chip to last me at least 5 years, so I don't really know how bad a ~1.275v overclock really is on an Ivy Bridge. Blah wish there was more hard data on CPU degradation out there.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaRkL3AD3R*
> 
> Has anyone running a Ivy Bridge run into electromigration problems yet? Because from what I read, 1.4v was "that" voltage for Sandy Bridge, the red zone voltage that would start to see serious degradation if you ran it for 24/7. And that's on a 32nm chip, with Ivy I would expect the drop to be significantly more than 1.4v...
> 
> 65nm = 1.4v
> 45nm = 1.35v
> 32nm = 1.3v
> 22nm = ??? 1.2v
> 
> Damn, the more I read about CPU degradation, the more I want to drop to 3.5Ghz and seriously undervolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need this chip to last me at least 5 years, so I don't really know how bad a ~1.275v overclock really is on an Ivy Bridge. Blah wish there was more hard data on CPU degradation out there.


I'm running 1.245v for my 4.6ghz on my IB so I think its decent


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaRkL3AD3R*
> 
> Has anyone running a Ivy Bridge run into electromigration problems yet? Because from what I read, 1.4v was "that" voltage for Sandy Bridge, the red zone voltage that would start to see serious degradation if you ran it for 24/7. And that's on a 32nm chip, with Ivy I would expect the drop to be significantly more than 1.4v...
> 
> 65nm = 1.4v
> 45nm = 1.35v
> 32nm = 1.3v
> 22nm = ??? 1.2v
> 
> Damn, the more I read about CPU degradation, the more I want to drop to 3.5Ghz and seriously undervolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need this chip to last me at least 5 years, so I don't really know how bad a ~1.275v overclock really is on an Ivy Bridge. Blah wish there was more hard data on CPU degradation out there.


you may be overreacting to degradation myths... but if you want your chip to last more than 5 years, why visit an overclocking forum?







id be VERY surprised if your 1.08V "overclock" results in degradation... BUT YOU MUST control the temperature at any OC with IB to keep migration/seepage as low as possible.

I have my 2700K running >1.3V since it was launched (not 5 years) and it's fine. As is my QX9650.

You'd be surprised at how durable the intel product is. you may want to cruise one of the folding forums where guys run 'em 24/7 and max clocks for very long duration.


----------



## justanoldman

I run 1.41v on both my Ivy chips with no issues, but I am delidded so my day to day temps do not go over 60c.
The pro benchers here have already stated that Ivy is much tougher than Sandy.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^How many temp programs did you use to confirm temps? HWMonitor, Real Temp, Core Temp, HWiFO64?


RealTemp and Core Temp showed the same thing, but haven't used HWMonitor. Using Open Hardware Monitor now and everything seems fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> First make sure that you have only one program pointing to the mobo temp sensor at a time. Get a copy of Process Explorer from Sysinternals.com, and a copy of Open Hardware Monitor (both free) and post a screen shot with OHM and PE running - show "Value, Min and Max colums in OHM. A non-delidded 3570K will run hot (very hot) with IBT. let's see what's going on in there.




Like that? OHM it actually showing temps like I used to see. But once I hit reset, the temperatures vary from each other a lot. 30-23-33-19. Is that normal?

Running P95 for about 10 minutes. Set memory use to around 6500 and FFT to 1792.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Like that? OHM it actually showing temps like I used to see. But once I hit reset, the temperatures vary from each other a lot. 30-23-33-19. Is that normal?
> Running P95 for about 10 minutes. Set memory use to around 6500 and FFT to 1792.


\

your p95 run looks fine. An 8C difference between cores is pretty usual. I get just as wide of a per core variance. No worries about that bud.

Untitled.png 77k .png file


put your OC back and see what the temps look like. Note that PE and IHM use a bit more CPU than Z or realtemp... just keep that in mind.


----------



## exzacklyright

Is this a memory error?
Quote:


> All my latest Critical Error bsod's have been these:
> 
> 0x80000000000000 EventID: 6008
> 0x8000000000000002


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> \
> 
> your p95 run looks fine. An 8C difference between cores is pretty usual. I get just as wide of a per core variance. No worries about that bud.
> 
> Untitled.png 77k .png file
> 
> 
> put your OC back and see what the temps look like. Note that PE and IHM use a bit more CPU than Z or realtemp... just keep that in mind.


Alright will do. Thanks a lot. I mean it's definitely not uncommon for different programs to report different temps, right? Should I stick to using OHM?


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Alright will do. Thanks a lot. I mean it's definitely not uncommon for different programs to report different temps, right? Should I stick to using OHM?


Hm. Normally they should all report the same, assuming they are set up correctly with 105°C TjMax.
There could be problems if they're run simultaneously, and although I never had such problems with any program or CPU, others did seem to have problems with that.

I can run SpeedFan, OHM, CoreTemp, RealTemp, HWINFO64 and AIDA64 at the same time without problems. They're not showing _exactly_ the same at the _same_ time, but they never vary by more than 2 degree.

Also: 13°C in idle?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Alright will do. Thanks a lot. I mean it's definitely not uncommon for different programs to report different temps, right? Should I stick to using OHM?


OHM is good. I think what you experienced was too many pointing at the sensor(s) simultaneously which is a no-no in many cases.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Hm. Normally they should all report the same, assuming they are set up correctly with 105°C TjMax.
> There could be problems if they're run simultaneously, and although I never had such problems with any program or CPU, others did seem to have problems with that.
> 
> I can run SpeedFan, OHM, CoreTemp, RealTemp, HWINFO64 and AIDA64 at the same time without problems. They're not showing _exactly_ the same at the _same_ time, but they never vary by more than 2 degree.
> 
> Also: 13°C in idle?


Nope. I wasn't running them at the same time. Once I get home I'll try using Real Temp again to see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> OHM is good. I think what you experienced was too many pointing at the sensor(s) simultaneously which is a no-no in many cases.


I thought it was fixed, but looks like the problem is back. Temps are 84-92-89-80 when overclocked. I honestly want to just give up trying to troubleshoot. A mere three days ago I was fine averaging 75C overclocked but how and why this happened I do not know. I only have a two weeks left for my motherboard and honestly I don't want to RMA it as I broke the PCIE tab and feel like ASRock will charge me $50 for damage and shipping. In that case I'd rather get a new motherboard.


----------



## sp00n82

Those temps are not too uncomming when overclocking, especially for a not delidded chip.
What kind of TIM are you using? Various types require some burn-in time, after which the temps slightly drop a few K. (And after a while they get worse, but you've just reapplied them, so that cannot be the reason.)

Also, IBT uses Linpack to stress the CPU (same as LinX), and the temps I have in LinX are about 6-10K higher than in Prime, so that may play a role as well. IBT/LinX is basically the worst of the worst case. You won't see any higher temps, no matter what you do with that chip.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Those temps are not too uncomming when overclocking, especially for a not delidded chip.
> What kind of TIM are you using? Various types require some burn-in time, after which the temps slightly drop a few K. (And after a while they get worse, but you've just reapplied them, so that cannot be the reason.)
> 
> Also, IBT uses Linpack to stress the CPU (same as LinX), and the temps I have in LinX are about 6-10K higher than in Prime, so that may play a role as well. IBT/LinX is basically the worst of the worst case. You won't see any higher temps, no matter what you do with that chip.


I'm really tempted but it's very risky, especially for a 16 year old without a vise. I'm using NT-H1. Should I try using the line method? Either way, I know it won't make a difference. I've honestly lost hope.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Those temps are not too uncomming when overclocking, especially for a not delidded chip.
> What kind of TIM are you using? Various types require some burn-in time, after which the temps slightly drop a few K. (And after a while they get worse, but you've just reapplied them, so that cannot be the reason.)
> 
> Also, IBT uses Linpack to stress the CPU (same as LinX), and the temps I have in LinX are about 6-10K higher than in Prime, so that may play a role as well. IBT/LinX is basically the worst of the worst case. You won't see any higher temps, no matter what you do with that chip.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really tempted but it's very risky, especially for a 16 year old without a vise. I'm using NT-H1. Should I try using the line method? Either way, I know it won't make a difference. I've honestly lost hope.
Click to expand...

Those temps are not stellar, but that's Ivy for you. If you cant afford a new chip, don't delid, What are you using your computer for that lowering your overclock to control temps is unacceptable? I know this is overclock.net, "in the pursuit of performance" and all, but don't bake your chip for an otherwise invisible performance gain.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Those temps are not stellar, but that's Ivy for you. If you cant afford a new chip, don't delid, What are you using your computer for that lowering your overclock to control temps is unacceptable? I know this is overclock.net, "in the pursuit of performance" and all, but don't bake your chip for an otherwise invisible performance gain.


Gaming only. I honestly don't want to believe those are my temps. Others told me the sensors may be messed up as I was getting 40C at idle before. If it was actually at 105C wouldn't I be able to touch it and feel it being that hot? I can tell is warm when I touch the pipes. At stock I still get 60-65C at load but oh well.

Is it normal if the CPU randomly boosts up to 3600MHz for no reason? When I look at Real Temp, it tells me I'm at 2200, then randomly goes up to 3600, and back down. It just fluctuates so much. Probably nothing to do with the issue but might as well ask.


----------



## sp00n82

Thats just SpeedStep kicking in. You actually want that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Gaming only. I honestly don't want to believe those are my temps. Others told me the sensors may be messed up as I was getting 40C at idle before. If it was actually at 105C wouldn't I be able to touch it and feel it being that hot? I can tell is warm when I touch the pipes. At stock I still get 60-65C at load but oh well.
> 
> Is it normal if the CPU randomly boosts up to 3600MHz for no reason? When I look at Real Temp, it tells me I'm at 2200, then randomly goes up to 3600, and back down. It just fluctuates so much. Probably nothing to do with the issue but might as well ask.


If you haven't already, pull the cooler and redo the TIM... make sure you have the cooler mounted properly. More times... it's a bad mount even though it looks fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Thats just SpeedStep kicking in. You actually want that.


----------



## ZeVo

Today I will try once again. If this doesn't work, I give up. I'll buy a new mobo and try it out. If there is no difference, I would assume it'd be the CPU's fault. Even the Intel rep told me 60-65 at stock load for a NH-D14 is ridiculously high and they would replace it no problem.

Hell, I'll even take a video just to show you guys how I do it.


----------



## APC

Hello

FIrst excuse my english.

A question about the temperatures. I have a 2600k overclocked to 4.5 ghz with Noctua NH-D14 and asrock z68 professional gen3.

In windows I have normal temperatures with prime95 max 70 º and 26 º -27 º ambiente.y temperature 53 ° -55 ° with PCMark7. (full voltage 1.302) and between 25 º -31 º at idle depending on the core.

But what surprises me is that in the bios ihave 45 degrees. I have to say I have C1 disable (if I set it to enable when the PC enters sleep don´t wake up) and matherboard 35º

Is this cpu temp in bios normal?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APC*
> 
> Hello
> 
> FIrst excuse my english.
> 
> A question about the temperatures. I have a 2600k overclocked to 4.5 ghz with Noctua NH-D14 and asrock z68 professional gen3.
> 
> In windows I have normal temperatures with prime95 max 70 º and 26 º -27 º ambiente.y temperature 53 ° -55 ° with PCMark7. (full voltage 1.302) and between 25 º -31 º at idle depending on the core.
> 
> But what surprises me is that in the bios ihave 45 degrees. I have to say I have C1 disable (if I set it to enable when the PC enters sleep don´t wake up) and matherboard 35º
> 
> Is this cpu temp in bios normal?
> 
> Thanks


are you using fixed or offset overclocking? Bios (on a proG3) should show the full load vcore... maybe that's why you have a bios temp of 45C. But that does seem high. You can post screenshots of your bios: format a USB key FAT32, post with it in and hit F12 on each bios page, scroll where needed to show the entire bios page.

What are you using for temps while stressing?


----------



## APC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Excuse my english
> 
> My Motherboard is a ASROCK Z68 Fatal1ty Profesional Gen3 and my cooler is a NOCTUA NH-D14. I think I have a stable OC with 4.5 ghz (2600k ht off) with the configuration you see in the image with offset. In idle my vcore moves between 1.008-1.088 and in ful with prime max 1.336 (8 hours) and 1.37 with PCmark7.
> 
> I think that it is fine but reading this guiede i have doubt
> 
> As you can see i have setting
> 
> ADDITIONAL TURBO VOLTAGE - AUTO
> 
> and in this guide suggests + 0.004
> 
> Is this a problem?
> 
> That happens to have this voltage as auto setting?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you using fixed or offset overclocking? Bios (on a proG3) should show the full load vcore... maybe that's why you have a bios temp of 45C. But that does seem high. You can post screenshots of your bios: format a USB key FAT32, post with it in and hit F12 on each bios page, scroll where needed to show the entire bios page.
> 
> What are you using for temps while stressing?


My BIOS setting is the same that you see in the pictures. The only difference is that now i have setting offset +0.025 and ADDITIONAL TURBO VOLTAGE +0.004 and my max vcore in full has changed to 1.302-1.306 in windows and in bios 1.312.

As you can see see I use offset and i have

C1 disable

C3 enable

C6 enable

And you can see temps in my screens.

Tahnks


----------



## APC

Here you can see my bios now. The strange thing is that in windos in idle and in full load the temps are fine

My chassis fan are controlled with a fanbus

so i am ???????

thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Here you can see my bios now. The strange thing is that in windos in idle and in full load the temps are fine
> My chassis fan are controlled with a fanbus
> so i am ???????
> thanks


So, first it seems to me that 1.32V for 45X is a little high. What is the load vcore during p95? Also, when using offset mode (unless there is something odd with the way your Fatality handles sleep states) you should have C1E Enabled, C3 and C6 disabled and Package C Auto (you can put 3 and 6 on auto). LLC @ 5 is fine, but maybe this is why your Bios vcore is so high?

If you are willinmg - save the settings you just showed to a bios slot...

Set LLC =3, multi =45
Start with Offset = +5mV and Turbo at +10-20mV
Test this with IBT for 5 cycles with std or high settings - if okay, then:
test p95 as described on pg 1 of this thread. if N-okay:
Up turbo by 5mV and test again - repeat until stable.

(it's very hard to read your p95 load vcore... is that 1.2 something?


----------



## kennyparker1337




----------



## Jpmboy

Right? What's with all the faces? Prolly the reason i wouldnt buy the fatality. Couldnt stand that bios background!


----------



## Lucky 23

Agreed. The board is sexy and just a red and black bios background will do


----------



## APC

Hello

and excuse my english

I don´t like the face buat i don´t watch bios often so

About my question about the temperature in the bios i have read in another forum in a discussion about 2600k temps that it is normal because in bios the cpu get the max vcore setting and operates at its maximum frequency without energy savings and many people have temps similar to mine and higher.

thanks


----------



## sp00n82

On the Z68 Fatal1ty you can actually remove _the face_:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkRaQYXbQzY&t=270

As for the temps, it's true that the CPU runs at full Vcore and frequency. The power saving options aren't kicking in, but it's stil not doing anything.
45°C is rather high, but this could also be due fan settings, and in the end what really matters is how cool your CPU stays under load. 30°C idle vs. 45°C idle won't make any significant difference (unless your whole case temp is at 45°C in idle, which your hard drives may not find too amusing for 24/7 use).


----------



## dioxholster

Ive done the easy part, changing the multiplier till i got a sort of stable one. at 45 it booted but gave me errors, at 44 it seems stable. now what? whats the goal after this? should i up the turbo voltage to get a higher multiplier? heres cpu-z during stress test :



also why doesnt the guide say to increase vcore, but only turbo boost? and I dont understand the load-line calibration bit
Quote:


> You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS, during load in Windows as reported by CPU-Z.


does that mean the vcore should be reported that same?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster*
> 
> Ive done the easy part, changing the multiplier till i got a sort of stable one. at 45 it booted but gave me errors, at 44 it seems stable. now what? whats the goal after this? should i up the turbo voltage to get a higher multiplier? heres cpu-z during
> 
> also why doesnt the guide say to increase vcore, but only turbo boost? and I dont understand the load-line calibration bit
> does that mean the vcore should be reported that same?


So, if it can do 44x at stock with all settings on "Auto"? Or at +5/4mV offset/turbo?
Set multi to 45, C1E on, all other c-states off, set LLC =3 or at it's midpoint.
Offset to +5 or +10mV
And increase Turbo one notch at a time until 45 is stable under p95 with the OP's settings for 20min. Watch your temps!!
If your goal is 4.5GHz... Run p95 with 50% ram for a few hours or as long (or short) as you like
If not, increase multi to 46, add 10-20mV to turbo (as a start, may lower or raise from there)
Test again... Add/substract Turbo to find the lowest vcore needed for stability.

It's not at all difficult or risky to shoot for 46x so long as you watch your tempertures under load, and keep the vcore as low as the chip will allow. Above, 46 consult this thread... Lots of very helpful folks here!









Oh yeah, the guide does say to increase vcore ... Using offset and turbo. Offset adds mV to idle and load, turbo adds mV to load vcore only.


----------



## sp00n82

1.168v is a _very_ nice result for 4400MHz, assuming it's really stable and WHEA error free.
And yeah, just go ahead and increase the Offset / Turbo Voltage for higher clocks, you've got plenty of room to increase that. You'll probably hit the temp wall before the Vcore wall with your current setup.

It doesn't really matter which one of both you increase, Offset or Turbo Voltage, but you'll save a few Watt if you do it by the Turbo Voltage (your overclock may become unstable on idle at a point though if you overclock too high with too low idle voltage, just be aware of that). The difference is very minor, but it's there.

As for the Load Lice Calibration (LLC), just don't go above level 3 for this setting ("above" means level 1 or 2 - I'd still advise using level 5 resp. 100%).
Higher LLC levels basically just add additional Vcore under load, resp. balance out the reduction of the Vcore under load which was intended by Intel.
(There's more to it, but if you don't want to know more about it, you don't need to know more.







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APC*
> 
> Hello
> and excuse my english
> I don´t like the face buat i don´t watch bios often so
> About my question about the temperature in the bios i have read in another forum in a discussion about 2600k temps that it is normal because in bios the cpu get the max vcore setting and operates at its maximum frequency without energy savings and many people have temps similar to mine and higher.
> thanks


I agree with spoon, 45c in bios seems high but it does depend upon your cooling and fan controls. My 2700k at 46 with 1.32v is 35c in bios. At 47 with 1.37v it is approx 42c with a full copper waterblock! Never exceeds 78c at either setting under p95 or IBT.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So, if it can do 44x at stock with all settings on "Auto"? Or at +5/4mV offset/turbo?
> Set multi to 45, C1E on, all other c-states off, set LLC =3 or at it's midpoint.
> Offset to +5 or +10mV
> And increase Turbo one notch at a time until 45 is stable under p95 with the OP's settings for 20min. Watch your temps!!
> If your goal is 4.5GHz... Run p95 with 50% ram for a few hours or as long (or short) as you like
> If not, increase multi to 46, add 10-20mV to turbo (as a start, may lower or raise from there)
> Test again... Add/substract Turbo to find the lowest vcore needed for stability.
> 
> It's not at all difficult or risky to shoot for 46x so long as you watch your tempertures under load, and keep the vcore as low as the chip will allow. Above, 46 consult this thread... Lots of very helpful folks here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, the guide does say to increase vcore ... Using offset and turbo. Offset adds mV to idle and load, turbo adds mV to load vcore only.


I'll be trying that then, i should only focus on turbo boost and not much else if im not mistaken. ive had it set on the values in the guide, which seem to be above from what the default auto are but i havent noticed temp change. and ive yet to do a 12 hour test, just one hour. id be happy with 4.5 so ill see how it goes. thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster*
> 
> I'll be trying that then, i should only focus on turbo boost and not much else if im not mistaken. ive had it set on the values in the guide, which seem to be above from what the default auto are but i havent noticed temp change. and ive yet to do a 12 hour test, just one hour. id be happy with 4.5 so ill see how it goes. thanks.


A 1 hour test is fine for routine use. Some say to test for 12 or more hours... I think you should test your system in a manner consistent with it's intended use. For gaming, it's more likely to crash from bad code than only testing p95 for 1 hour










With that vcore at 44, if all other components are good, 46 is well within reach as a 24/7 OC. As a "rule of thumb" each 100MHz costs about 40mV depending on which 100MHz it is









BTW, plz update your sig with your new rig.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A 1 hour test is fine for routine use. Some say to test for 12 or more hours... I think you should test your system in a manner consistent with it's intended use. For gaming, it's more likely to crash from bad code than only testing p95 for 1 hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that vcore at 44, if all other components are good, 46 is well within reach as a 24/7 OC. As a "rule of thumb" each 100MHz costs about 40mV depending on which 100MHz it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, plz update your sig with your new rig.










if it's not stable, it's not stable. he might open 3 folders while browsing the web on a random day and bsod. Just not acceptable to run a super low voltage because you can boot into windows.

I personally feel if you aren't going to run stable, you might as well run stock


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A 1 hour test is fine for routine use. Some say to test for 12 or more hours... I think you should test your system in a manner consistent with it's intended use. For gaming, it's more likely to crash from bad code than only testing p95 for 1 hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that vcore at 44, if all other components are good, 46 is well within reach as a 24/7 OC. As a "rule of thumb" each 100MHz costs about 40mV depending on which 100MHz it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, plz update your sig with your new rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *if it's not stable, it's not stable.* he might open 3 folders while browsing the web on a random day and bsod. Just not acceptable to *run a super low voltage because you can boot into windows.*
> 
> I personally feel if you aren't going to run stable, you might as well run stock
Click to expand...

Running prime95, which taxes your CPU and motherboard at 100%, for 1 hour is not just booting into Windows.

If you're just gaming/browsing. 1 hour is plenty fine.

Also, you say "if it's not stable...", failing to realize that _anything_ past stock frequency is unstable. Just because you run prime95 for 12 hours does not confirm 100% stability. It only confirms you are more stable than the 1 hour person.

I personally ran a QuadCore system some years ago for 2 years based on only a 30min test. I did whatever I wanted on the PC and only had 1 bsod a month, which did not interrupt me in the least bit.

My current rig is based upon the 1 hour test and I've only seen 1 bsod in a 1.5 years... maybe.
*I have even started folding all night and no crashes.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Running prime95, which taxes your CPU and motherboard at 100%, for 1 hour is not just booting into Windows.
> 
> If you're just gaming/browsing. 1 hour is plenty fine.
> 
> Also, you say "if it's not stable...", failing to realize that _anything_ past stock frequency is unstable. Just because you run prime95 for 12 hours does not confirm 100% stability. It only confirms you are more stable than the 1 hour person.
> 
> I personally ran a QuadCore system some years ago for 2 years based on only a 30min test. I did whatever I wanted on the PC and only had 1 bsod a month, which did not interrupt me in the least bit.
> 
> My current rig is based upon the 1 hour test and I've only seen 1 bsod in a 1.5 years... maybe.
> *I have even started folding all night and no crashes.*


I couldn't agree more. Stability is all context dependent.


----------



## irvinerah21

these instructions are pretty neat.. Got mine stable at 4.5 with some offset adjustment and been using my beautiful rig for almost 3 months now.. Thanks OC.net!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it's not stable, it's not stable. he might open 3 folders while browsing the web on a random day and bsod. Just not acceptable to run a super low voltage because you can boot into windows.
> I personally feel if you aren't going to run stable, you might as well run stock


So then you run at stock, right?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So then you run at stock, right?


no. my overclock is stable. meaning it can pass whatever form of stress tests or any application/operation my computer handles for an unlimited amount of time.

if you dont feel the need to have a voltage/settings capable of doing this, you shouldn't be giving advice about overclocking
1hour of prime95 isn't enough for anything. i assume you dont know how to test the stability of a overclock, if you dont pm me i'll give you a bunch of links about why you need to do so.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I couldn't agree more. Stability is all context dependent.


this is an opinion.

just because your vcore allows you to run notepad but bsod on firefox, that's not a stable or acceptable overclock
this isn't acceptable or a "stable" overclock.
you are either stable, or you are not, there is no such thing as "my computer is stable for what i do"


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

double


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> double


Now really... Get back on your meds.

Your can only be stable for what YOU do. Not what i do.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Now really... Get back on your meds.
> 
> Your can only be stable for what YOU do. Not what i do.


Sorry sir, there's only one meaning of stable. and that's 100%

no need to insult me about 'meds' when you lack the capability of a dictionary.com definition of a word. STABLE.
pretty sure my STABLE OC wont bsod in anything you do







thats why it's stable.

it's not a stable for notepad but bsod when browsing the web type of OC, seems which you prefer


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Sorry sir, there's only one meaning of stable. and that's 100%
> 
> no need to insult me about 'meds' when you lack the capability of a dictionary.com definition of a word. STABLE.
> pretty sure my STABLE OC wont bsod in anything you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why it's stable.
> 
> it's not a stable for notepad but bsod when browsing the web type of OC, seems which you prefer


So how do you know if your rig is stable? 10 years of prime 95?
There is no real 100% stable, until you are done using the rig forever, if it never crashed in the time you used it, it was 100% stable.

Stable is being able to use your rig for everything you do while never crashing.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> double
> 
> 
> 
> Now really... Get back on your meds.
> 
> Your can only be stable for what YOU do. Not what i do.
Click to expand...

There is no need to insult people. Let's be friendly and agree to disagree.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Now really... Get back on your meds.
> 
> Your can only be stable for what YOU do. Not what i do.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry sir, there's only one meaning of stable. and that's 100%
> 
> no need to insult me about 'meds' when you lack the capability of a dictionary.com definition of a word. STABLE.
> pretty sure my STABLE OC wont bsod in anything you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why it's stable.
> 
> it's not a stable for notepad but bsod when browsing the web type of OC, seems which you prefer
Click to expand...

Can you please read my post and respond directly to me?
Please make some valid points so I can see what your argument is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Running prime95, which taxes your CPU and motherboard at 100%, for 1 hour is not just booting into Windows.
> 
> If you're just gaming/browsing. 1 hour is plenty fine.
> 
> Also, you say "if it's not stable...", failing to realize that _anything_ past stock frequency is unstable. Just because you run prime95 for 12 hours does not confirm 100% stability. It only confirms you are more stable than the 1 hour person.
> 
> I personally ran a QuadCore system some years ago for 2 years based on only a 30min test. I did whatever I wanted on the PC and only had 1 bsod a month, which did not interrupt me in the least bit.
> 
> My current rig is based upon the 1 hour test and I've only seen 1 bsod in a 1.5 years... maybe.
> *I have even started folding all night and no crashes.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> So how do you know if your rig is stable? 10 years of prime 95?
> There is no real 100% stable, until you are done using the rig forever, if it never crashed in the time you used it, it was 100% stable.
> 
> Stable is being able to use your rig for everything you do while never crashing.


thank you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> Sorry sir, there's only one meaning of stable. and that's 100%
> 
> no need to insult me about 'meds' when you lack the capability of a dictionary.com definition of a word. STABLE.
> pretty sure my STABLE OC wont bsod in anything you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why it's stable.
> 
> it's not a stable for notepad but bsod when browsing the web type of OC, seems which you prefer


try a Pople-Kohn calculation


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> So how do you know if your rig is stable? 10 years of prime 95?
> There is no real 100% stable, until you are done using the rig forever, if it never crashed in the time you used it, it was 100% stable.
> 
> Stable is being able to use your rig for everything you do while never crashing.


you definitely know what i mean when i say stable.

Well there isn't 90% stable or 95% right 10 years is harsh







10days isnt.
do benchmarks and diff stress tests for days at a time
I can pass 10000 or 10 tests of IBT, LinX, OCCT, any program you can imagine. I can run prime from extreme tests for 12-120 hours. whether you can fold for 1 day or 100









So when i say stable, means my machine won't bsod with anything done. against the other users idea of ,if your not going to use X that you will bsod, just lower your vcore so you can use Z. then when you try to use X you get a bsod, thats not stable, there is no "stable for what i do"

i'd hate to see someone go by another users advice, then they are writing a school or work essay that they didnt save and opened up a browser, windows media player, and notepad simultaneously and bsod for whatever reason because they dropped their vcore a bit to be "stable for what they are doing"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> you definitely know what i mean when i say stable.
> 
> Well there isn't 90% stable or 95% right 10 years is harsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10days isnt.
> do benchmarks and diff stress tests for days at a time
> I can pass 10000 or 10 tests of IBT, LinX, OCCT, any program you can imagine. I can run prime from extreme tests for 12-120 hours. whether you can fold for 1 day or 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when i say stable, means my machine won't bsod with anything done. against the other users idea of ,if your not going to use X that you will bsod, just lower your vcore so you can use Z. then when you try to use X you get a bsod, thats not stable, there is no "stable for what i do"
> 
> i'd hate to see someone go by another users advice, then they are writing a school or work essay that they didnt save and opened up a browser, windows media player, and notepad simultaneously and bsod for whatever reason because they dropped their vcore a bit to be "stable for what they are doing"


yeah man, you are right. move on. let's not do another delid thread discussion.


----------



## Maytan

Hey guys, I'm following this guide but I noticed something strange.

I'm still on the "getting started step". So my voltages are +0.005/+0.004 and I set it to Level 3/5. I'm currently up to 43 multiplier without a crash, about to do 44.

What's weird is my voltage. As I just said, I still have the voltages set really low. Yet, in CPUz (and other monitoring programs) my voltage is at 1.28v with lots of fluctuations that go as high as 1.32v. Any idea why my voltage is so high despite being set so low?

Thanks.

EDIT: even with LLC set to level 5, it still fluctuates like crazy. (Albeit it seems to stay a little bit lower.)


----------



## blue2501

This guide got me to 4.2 GHz on my 3570K, no trouble. I haven't pushed it any higher yet because laziness.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah man, you are right. move on. let's not do another delid thread discussion.


lol..I don't frequent the delidded thread often anymore because of that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maytan*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm following this guide but I noticed something strange.
> 
> I'm still on the "getting started step". So my voltages are +0.005/+0.004 and I set it to Level 3/5. I'm currently up to 43 multiplier without a crash, about to do 44.
> 
> What's weird is my voltage. As I just said, I still have the voltages set really low. Yet, in CPUz (and other monitoring programs) my voltage is at 1.28v with lots of fluctuations that go as high as 1.32v. Any idea why my voltage is so high despite being set so low?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: even with LLC set to level 5, it still fluctuates like crazy. (Albeit it seems to stay a little bit lower.)


What mobo and cpu? If you post some bios screenshots (usb key, ,post, F12 on each bios page) the group here can help. Your vcore will jump around as the multiplier changes with speedstep - thats not unusual. Hard to tell without more data: idle vcore, load vcore, temps, etc.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> lol..I don't frequent the delidded thread often anymore because of that


----------



## Maytan

My BIOS settings are set up as the guide suggested- though if you'd still like to see screenshots I'll grab some later.

My temps for P95 were all mid 60's on average. Idle Vcore is something like 1.1v, though I'll have to get to my computer for a more accurate rating. Load Vcore is 1.280v-1.32v, but seems to average 1.296-1.302v.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maytan*
> 
> My BIOS settings are set up as the guide suggested- though if you'd still like to see screenshots I'll grab some later.
> 
> My temps for P95 were all mid 60's on average. Idle Vcore is something like 1.1v, though I'll have to get to my computer for a more accurate rating. Load Vcore is 1.280v-1.32v, but seems to average 1.296-1.302v.
> Thanks again.


I have the same mobo







. You may have answered this, but with +5/4 mV offset/turbo you increased multiplier how far before it failed to boot?

Edit: i see, you're at 43 going to 44. Your temps are fine. Increase multi until it will post but fails to load windows. Write down the bios vcore at that point. Set rm to a stock xmp (at this stage 1600 is best). Set LLC at 3, add mV to turbo until it boots to windows. Follow kenny's guide for initial stability testing. Slowly add turbo mV until you get 20 min stable p95. Then decide what OC you want to shoot for and post back.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maytan*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm following this guide but I noticed something strange.
> 
> I'm still on the "getting started step". So my voltages are +0.005/+0.004 and I set it to Level 3/5. I'm currently up to 43 multiplier without a crash, about to do 44.
> 
> What's weird is my voltage. As I just said, I still have the voltages set really low. Yet, in CPUz (and other monitoring programs) my voltage is at 1.28v with lots of fluctuations that go as high as 1.32v. Any idea why my voltage is so high despite being set so low?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: even with LLC set to level 5, it still fluctuates like crazy. (Albeit it seems to stay a little bit lower.)


Thats normal, when running custom blend your voltage will fluctuate. I think with a +0.005 offset, a +0.004 turbo, and LLC level 3 my 2500k is at the same voltage in CPU-z.

Are you comparing it to the voltage displayed in bios? Which bios are you on 1.30 or 2.30?


----------



## Maytan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Thats normal, when running custom blend your voltage will fluctuate. I think with a +0.005 offset, a +0.004 turbo, and LLC level 3 my 2500k is at the same voltage in CPU-z.
> 
> Are you comparing it to the voltage displayed in bios? Which bios are you on 1.30 or 2.30?


The voltage displayed in the BIOS is basically the same. It seems to be slightly different than that displayed in CPU-z, but nothing that'd make the difference substantial.

Oh, also, I'm on 2.30. (Just updated a couple days ago)

About the fluctuations, I think they occurred even on a non-custom blend and in intel burn test. Should it be fluctuating in those cases too, or only during the custom blend?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I have the same mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You may have answered this, but with +5/4 mV offset/turbo you increased multiplier how far before it failed to boot?
> 
> Edit: i see, you're at 43 going to 44. Your temps are fine. Increase multi until it will post but fails to load windows. Write down the bios vcore at that point. Set rm to a stock xmp (at this stage 1600 is best). Set LLC at 3, add mV to turbo until it boots to windows. Follow kenny's guide for initial stability testing. Slowly add turbo mV until you get 20 min stable p95. Then decide what OC you want to shoot for and post back.


Thanks for all the help! 45 multiplier passed the P95 test, but 46 freezes Windows when I run P95. I'm either going to try seeing how low I can make the Vcore while keeping 45 stable, or see how much more voltage I need to make 46 stable.

I'm using my stock XMP profile already because it set the speeds/voltage proper. I suppose I'll set LLC back to 3, even though it seems to be fine at 5- I'd rather not take chances with droop occurring.

I did some reading elsewhere while I was at it, and apparently the 2500k will change its voltage depending on the multiplier you set. (I found out that other people, like Lucky, had seemingly high Vcore even with the offsets set low). So that the only thing to do if you want a low Vcore is to use negative offset.

My main concern was that something was going wrong with my overclock, but this seems to be a common occurrence.

Thanks again guys, if you've got any more ideas about this I'd like to see them! I'll report back after I decide which way to take the OC and see what I end up at.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maytan*
> 
> About the fluctuations, I think they occurred even on a non-custom blend and in intel burn test. Should it be fluctuating in those cases too, or only during the custom blend?


1) Vcore values will fluctuare with various FFT sizes in Prime95. Choose one specific (e.g. 864k or 1792k or 60k) to compare Vcore values across different settings.
2) Vcore will heavily fluctuate in IBT/LinX when a new round is prepared / has ended. During a round the Vcore is pretty stable.
3) Vcore in CPU-Z can fluctuate up to 0.008v even when there are no other influences, although 0.004v is much more common. The sensor can only measure in steps of 0.004v, so if the true voltage lies somewhere in-between, the displayd value will switch between those two values.


----------



## Maytan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> 1) Vcore values will fluctuare with various FFT sizes in Prime95. Choose one specific (e.g. 864k or 1792k or 60k) to compare Vcore values across different settings.
> 2) Vcore will heavily fluctuate in IBT/LinX when a new round is prepared / has ended. During a round the Vcore is pretty stable.
> 3) Vcore in CPU-Z can fluctuate up to 0.008v even when there are no other influences, although 0.004v is much more common. The sensor can only measure in steps of 0.004v, so if the true voltage lies somewhere in-between, the displayd value will switch between those two values.


Ah, that makes sense. I was running FFT 8-1792. I set it to 1792-1792 and it fluctuated in two states.

1) 1.28-1.296
2) 1.296-1.304

But mostly stays 1.296-1.304. So that's the variation of 0.008v you were talking about. (thanks a lot for that by the way, makes things make a lot more sense).

Granted, my LLC is still at 5 right now I think. It might fluctuate more with LLC at 3, I'll find out.

I just did IBT, and my voltage was a steady 1.272-1.28.


----------



## sp00n82

It shouldn't fluctuate more with a higher LLC setting. Your Vcore will just be higher overall under load.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah man, you are right. move on. let's not do another delid thread discussion.


definitely, i'm sorry you feel that way, but being sarcastic and saying im "right" as if your opinion actually holds fact behind it is even more insulting.
just try to stop giving people inaccurate advice based on your opinions.

a computer stable for one thing but not stable for another is not stable, that is my valid point, im done with the discussion no need to prolong your replies to me as if you had a valid point.

I do hope that guy can fix his OC, but i hope more people keep opinions to their selves while only sharing factual knowledge that can be backed up by actual proof


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maytan*
> 
> The voltage displayed in the BIOS is basically the same. It seems to be slightly different than that displayed in CPU-z, but nothing that'd make the difference substantial.
> 
> Oh, also, I'm on 2.30. (Just updated a couple days ago)
> 
> About the fluctuations, I think they occurred even on a non-custom blend and in intel burn test. Should it be fluctuating in those cases too, or only during the custom blend?
> Thanks for all the help! 45 multiplier passed the P95 test, but 46 freezes Windows when I run P95. I'm either going to try seeing how low I can make the Vcore while keeping 45 stable, or see how much more voltage I need to make 46 stable.
> 
> I'm using my stock XMP profile already because it set the speeds/voltage proper. I suppose I'll set LLC back to 3, even though it seems to be fine at 5- I'd rather not take chances with droop occurring.
> 
> I did some reading elsewhere while I was at it, and apparently the 2500k will change its voltage depending on the multiplier you set. (I found out that other people, like Lucky, had seemingly high Vcore even with the offsets set low). So that the only thing to do if you want a low Vcore is to use negative offset.
> 
> My main concern was that something was going wrong with my overclock, but this seems to be a common occurrence.
> 
> Thanks again guys, if you've got any more ideas about this I'd like to see them! I'll report back after I decide which way to take the OC and see what I end up at.


if your temperatures are good at 45 with that load vcore, you should be a few mV away from 46. try setting the multi to 46 and slowly increasing vcore with turbo mV. Test with p95 (or for a quick look-see use IBT - but then use p95 or something other than a linpak)

post a screenshot while under load with cpuZ and real (or core) temp... or better, download a copy of open hardware monitor. nice job!

oh - if LLC5 is working - no need to change it if using turbo OC (with a high offset, lowering LLC - raising the number in asrock bios  - then lowering offset can help with idle vcore). One thing that may occur with a high LLC number is windows vcore spike may be higher than at a lower LLC number.


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## tw33k

I don't recommend using the highest level of LLC. A little bit of vdroop is a good thing. On my OC Formula I'm currently testing level 2 & 3 to determine which I'll keep.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> you definitely know what i mean when i say stable.
> 
> Well there isn't 90% stable or 95% right 10 years is harsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10days isnt.
> do benchmarks and diff stress tests for days at a time
> I can pass 10000 or 10 tests of IBT, LinX, OCCT, any program you can imagine. I can run prime from extreme tests for 12-120 hours. whether you can fold for 1 day or 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when i say stable, means my machine won't bsod with anything done. against the other users idea of ,if your not going to use X that you will bsod, just lower your vcore so you can use Z. then when you try to use X you get a bsod, thats not stable, there is no "stable for what i do"
> 
> i'd hate to see someone go by another users advice, then they are writing a school or work essay that they didnt save and opened up a browser, windows media player, and notepad simultaneously and bsod for whatever reason because they dropped their vcore a bit to be "stable for what they are doing"


I do know what you mean, if a system is used for important work that cannot risk being lost, stability testing to the moon never hurts. 1000 runs of IBT & 120 hours of primes 95 are definitely good indications of stability & about as close as one can get to being able to say 100% stable.
But stable enough for what a user does is a valid as well, if a guy never runs a single stability test but never crashes, stable is stable, regardless of testing.
I change things too often to bother running prime 95, it just takes too long & there is no point in me stability testing for 12 hours when I will change things anyway the next day. Half an hour or an hour of IBT tells me what I need to know, the rig I'm running for a daily right now has never crashed doing what I do, I don't call it 100% rock solid stable but it is stable for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I don't recommend using the highest level of LLC. A little bit of vdroop is a good thing. On my OC Formula I'm currently testing level 2 & 3 to determine which I'll keep.


This does get important when getting close to what is considered the maximum 'safe' voltage. Switching between idle & load states does make transient voltage spikes, & although they are too fast to see with anything but an oscilloscope, the cpu may momentarily be getting more voltage than you would want.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This does get important when getting close to what is considered the maximum 'safe' voltage. Switching between idle & load states does make transient voltage spikes, & although they are too fast to see with anything but an oscilloscope, the cpu may momentarily be getting more voltage than you would want.


This.
I dont really understand that fixation on low idle Vcore anyway, which seems to be the main advantage of the LLC settings anyway these days. It's not as if you won't be able to reach the Vcore needed to stabilize an overclock with LLC disabled (Level 5 resp. 100%), you'll simply need to set a higher Offset for it to end at the same Vcore under load. It may not look as elite in the settings and won't give you that fuzzy warm feeling because your chip ist just _sooo_ good, but it's more honest and you avoid the possibilities of that voltage spikes.

That being said, with voltage much below the (your) limit, it's a wash. Offset doesn't matter anyway, it's all about the Vcore, and how you actually end up with that value will make no difference for lower voltages in the end.


----------



## tw33k

Some of you may be interested in a recent test I ran comparing voltages using Aida64 and Prime95


----------



## MrHuy1979

*Good for guide







*


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> This.
> I dont really understand that fixation on low idle Vcore anyway, which seems to be the main advantage of the LLC settings anyway these days. It's not as if you won't be able to reach the Vcore needed to stabilize an overclock with LLC disabled (Level 5 resp. 100%), you'll simply need to set a higher Offset for it to end at the same Vcore under load. It may not look as elite in the settings and won't give you that fuzzy warm feeling because your chip ist just _sooo_ good, but it's more honest and you avoid the possibilities of that voltage spikes.
> 
> That being said, with voltage much below the (your) limit, it's a wash. Offset doesn't matter anyway, it's all about the Vcore, and how you actually end up with that value will make no difference for lower voltages in the end.


He not talking about idle vcore, hes talking about LLC overcompensating when the cpu goes from idle to full load. The spike will be higher then what you are use to seeing in P95.


----------



## blado

Is there anything wrong with using offset voltage instead of turbo boost voltage? I keep crashing in video games even after passing 6 hours of prime95. I LLC to level 2 as well. Offset is currently at +.005, while turbo is at +.0012. Voltage in prime 95 is at around 1.15. I've done what others have advised and have upped my turbo voltage and LLC a bit, but I still get crashing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blado*
> 
> Is there anything wrong with using offset voltage instead of turbo boost voltage? I keep crashing in video games even after passing 6 hours of prime95. I LLC to level 2 as well. Offset is currently at +.005, while turbo is at +.0012. Voltage in prime 95 is at around 1.15. I've done what others have advised and have upped my turbo voltage and LLC a bit, but I still get crashing.


not at all. try adding 5mV to offset (frankly, I usually have 10mV in offset even when doing a turbo OC. But it may not be the cpu. could be graphics, ram...

What type of crash during a game? CTD, BSOD or???


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blado*
> 
> Is there anything wrong with using offset voltage instead of turbo boost voltage? I keep crashing in video games even after passing 6 hours of prime95. I LLC to level 2 as well. Offset is currently at +.005, while turbo is at +.0012. Voltage in prime 95 is at around 1.15. I've done what others have advised and have upped my turbo voltage and LLC a bit, but I still get crashing.


How much have you increase turbo passed the +0.012? What multi are you at?


----------



## blado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> How much have you increase turbo passed the +0.012? What multi are you at?


I was at 4.5 Ghz. Also, I'm crashing to desktop. I've reverted my video card overclock and downclocked my ram. It only stops crashing when I revert to cpu stock settings.


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> He not talking about idle vcore, hes talking about LLC overcompensating when the cpu goes from idle to full load. The spike will be higher then what you are use to seeing in P95.


I know. I never implied he was, I just agreed with his explanation and extended it with my opinion about the whole LLC issue.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> I know. I never implied he was, I just agreed with his explanation and extended it with my opinion about the whole LLC issue.


Ok well your first sentence was "I dont really understand that fixation on low idle Vcore anyway, which seems to be the main advantage of the LLC settings anyway these days."

Low idle vcore is not the main advantage of LLC, using offset and turbo together is an advantage toward obtaining a low idle vcore as compared to overclocking w/ offset only. I dont know your sentence was confusing.


----------



## sp00n82

My first sentence was actually "This". Ok, it's not really a sentence, but I had quoted the relevant part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Low idle vcore is not the main advantage of LLC, using offset and turbo together is an advantage toward obtaining a low idle vcore as compared to overclocking w/ offset only. I dont know your sentence was confusing.


Ok, so what is then the main advantage of LLC?
All it does is stabilize (=increase) the Vcore under load so you don't have to enter as much +Offset or +Additional Turbo Voltage. Which effectively _is_ a lower Vcore while idling.

And I do agree with you that the main _mechanic_ to reach a low idle Vcore is using Addition Turbo Voltage instead of Offset, but of course this an entirely different meaning to what I was trying to explain! Both statements are perfectly fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> My first sentence was actually "This". Ok, it's not really a sentence, but I had quoted the relevant part.
> Ok, so what is then the main advantage of LLC?
> All it does is stabilize (=increase) the Vcore under load so you don't have to enter as much +Offset or +Additional Turbo Voltage. Which effectively _is_ a lower Vcore while idling.
> 
> And I do agree with you that the main _mechanic_ to reach a low idle Vcore is using Addition Turbo Voltage instead of Offset, but of course this an entirely different meaning to what I was trying to explain! Both statements are perfectly fine.


I know this is a bit dated (but saved my silicone when OCing my QX9650 !). I think the general principles re: droop, drop, transients, LLC (although "offset here is different) are still relevant.
High LLC (a low number in asrock... = max vdroop COMPENSATION = no vdroop. I know, asrock's convention is bassakwards stoopid )





http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/6

cool graphs anyway


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know this is a bit dated (but *saved my silicone* when OCing my QX9650 !).


lol...you have breast implants? You mean silicon. (sorry, I'm just teasing. Couldn't help myself)







The post is valid tho


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> lol...you have breast implants? You mean silicon. (sorry, I'm just teasing. Couldn't help myself)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The post is valid tho


nah - my wife does! best investment you'll ever make


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah - my wife does! best investment you'll ever make


Ugh! I'd say the worst, but you're American, so you're halfway excused.









// Edit
Misclicked on submit...

@LLC
I know these graphs and the article, it's really good and I advise *everybody* to read it.








In fact, it's what I base my opinion on. LLC is Vdroop compensation as you correctly mentioned, but what does that really mean in the end? It means that you're able to select a lower +Offset/Turbo Voltage number to reach the same Vcore under load. Which effectively has no real benefit besides a lower Vcore under idle, but adds the potentially dangerous voltage spikes if you're nearing the chip's safe voltage limits.

It's very unlikely that you'll be able to run a lower Vcore setting under load just by using a higher LLC level. The Vcore _has_ to come from somewhere, be it directly from the offset, or through an automatic compensation from Load Line Calibration. There maybe edge cases of course, but I don't think you'll see them for "regular" overclocking.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Ugh! I'd say the worst, but you're American, so you're halfway excused.


Unlike my current president, I will not apologize for being American.


----------



## sp00n82

And there's no need to.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Ugh! I'd say the worst, but you're American, so you're halfway excused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @LLC
> *It's very unlikely that you'll be able to run a lower Vcore setting under load just by using a higher LLC level.* The Vcore _has_ to come from somewhere, be it directly from the offset, or through an automatic compensation from Load Line Calibration. There maybe edge cases of course, but I don't think you'll see them for "regular" overclocking.


the best way to understand LLC vdroop is with Fixed OC. simply - it will lower the load vcore below that of idle vcore and intel designed in the safety feature specifically to arrest the transition spike (both + and -). with turbo oc this becomes even more of an issue since the range of float (and transient) will be much greater.
edit: so therefore, LLC's effect on vdroop is very critical when using turbo and speedstep.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> And there's no need to.


I travel a lot (Paris, Tel Aviv, Tokyo, rotation, 1 each per month for a day or two). A few years back, I was flying to Copenhagen 1 a month... probably one of my favorite towns! but: I'll take NY-Philly anytime


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the best way to understand LLC is with Fixed OC. simply - it will lower the load vcore below that of idle vcore and intel designed in the safety feature specifically to arrest the transition spike (both + and -). with turbo oc this becomes even more of an issue since the range of float (and transient) will be much greater.


Just to avoid any sort of confusion, what you described is the effect of *Vdroop*. LLC is actually what will cancel out this Vdroop and its reduction of the voltage.
I'm certain you know this, but others might not (although this comes up periodically in these threads).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Just to avoid any sort of confusion, what you described is the effect of *Vdroop*. LLC is actually what will cancel out this Vdroop and its reduction of the voltage.
> I'm certain you know this, but others might not (although this comes up periodically in these threads).


oops - thanks

original post corrected.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

I'm having a very weird issue that when I figure out will probably make me go DUH.

For some reason even though I have followed the guide in the OP to create my BIOS settings and then tweak them, my CPU speed won't go beyond the stock 3.8ghz turbo even though I have it set in the BIOS for 42x100...

CPU-Z even says 100x16-38

Did something change with a BIOS update or does anyone have any idea why it wouldn't go to my set frequency? This seems so stupid to ask for help on, but I'm pretty busy with other stuff and I'm pretty sure someone will know exactly what setting is wrong. I am running BIOS V2.40 and I'm not really sure when this happened. Maybe when I was troubleshooting my now RMA'd Seagate HD?

In the BIOS it even says Target Turbo is 4200mhz, it's like it is loading the CPU settings I am putting in, although the RAM is running at the right speed.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## sp00n82

Try to load the default BIOS settings, if that doesn't work, reset your BIOS (jumper or battery), and load defaults again.
If it still doesn't work after that, try to flash another BIOS version (or the same).
If it still doesn't work, try to reset it and load the BIOS defaults again.
And if it *still* doesn't work, you may be suffering from a defective CMOS chip.


----------



## blado

For some reason when I open CPUz it shows my CPUs as always running at full load clocks. The voltage remains at an idle level and temps remain low, but it doesn't downclock. I've tried using default Bios settings, but no luck. I checked to make sure and speedstep is enabled, and I haven't changed any power saving features recently. Is this anything to worry about, or is it no big deal?


----------



## blado

Doublepost D:


----------



## justanoldman

^If you are on a Performance power plan, try to switch to Balanced. On Performance the minimum processor state is set to 100% and it doesn’t let the chip downclock.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> I'm having a very weird issue that when I figure out will probably make me go DUH.
> 
> For some reason even though I have followed the guide in the OP to create my BIOS settings and then tweak them, my CPU speed won't go beyond the stock 3.8ghz turbo even though I have it set in the BIOS for 42x100...
> 
> CPU-Z even says 100x16-38
> 
> Did something change with a BIOS update or does anyone have any idea why it wouldn't go to my set frequency? This seems so stupid to ask for help on, but I'm pretty busy with other stuff and I'm pretty sure someone will know exactly what setting is wrong. I am running BIOS V2.40 and I'm not really sure when this happened. Maybe when I was troubleshooting my now RMA'd Seagate HD?
> 
> In the BIOS it even says Target Turbo is 4200mhz, it's like it is loading the CPU settings I am putting in, although the RAM is running at the right speed.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Post up so bios screen shots of your settings so we can take a look


----------



## sp00n82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blado*
> 
> For some reason when I open CPUz it shows my CPUs as always running at full load clocks. The voltage remains at an idle level and temps remain low, but it doesn't downclock. I've tried using default Bios settings, but no luck. I checked to make sure and speedstep is enabled, and I haven't changed any power saving features recently. Is this anything to worry about, or is it no big deal?


Also make sure to use the most recent version of CPU-Z. There exists one buggy version with exactly that behavior.


----------



## xcom-

Hello everyone.

I am trying to diagnose why my system is rebooting, blue screen error. Currently the overclock has been removed whilst I investigate this issue.

I have the Event Viewer open however unsure what error code to look for. Typically the system only crashes during a remote session.

Many Thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am trying to diagnose why my system is rebooting, blue screen error. Currently the overclock has been removed whilst I investigate this issue.
> 
> I have the Event Viewer open however unsure what error code to look for. Typically the system only crashes during a remote session.
> 
> Many Thanks


What was the computer being used for at the time of the crash? Did you use the guide at the beginning of this thread to overclock? Now that you have reset everything to default, are you still getting the crashes? What were the system events right before and after the crash?


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What was the computer being used for at the time of the crash? Did you use the guide at the beginning of this thread to overclock? Now that you have reset everything to default, are you still getting the crashes? What were the system events right before and after the crash?


I

Yes I followed the guide and reset the OC about 2 weeks ago, crashes continue and are irregular however seem to be when I'm Team Viewered into the machine from work.

Events:

The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet: The network link is down. Check to make sure the network cable is properly connected.
The previous system shutdown at 15:47:48 on ‎20/‎05/‎2013 was unexpected.
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000041790, 0xfffffa8005a30e40, 0x000000000000ffff, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 052013-7846-01.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What was the computer being used for at the time of the crash? Did you use the guide at the beginning of this thread to overclock? Now that you have reset everything to default, are you still getting the crashes? What were the system events right before and after the crash?
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> Yes I followed the guide and reset the OC about 2 weeks ago, crashes continue and are irregular however seem to be when I'm Team Viewered into the machine from work.
> 
> Events:
> 
> The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
> Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet: The network link is down. Check to make sure the network cable is properly connected.
> The previous system shutdown at 15:47:48 on ‎20/‎05/‎2013 was unexpected.
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000041790, 0xfffffa8005a30e40, 0x000000000000ffff, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 052013-7846-01.
Click to expand...

01A points to RAM, either a stick is bad or not seated properly, Get this software, put it on a disk/flash drive, and run it, overnight or longer.


----------



## aviator8

Hi guys,
I overclocked my 3770k easily to 4.5 with 1.246v vcore for couple months now..
But when I try to do 4.6 I had to increase the vcore to 1.312v to get stable, with PLL voltage to 1.708v and LLC level 2!
And Offset Voltage (+0.005v) and Turbo Voltage (+0.043v)..
I'm doing ok? // I need the extra power for the Flight Simulator that I'm running incase you are wondring..
*I just wanted to check that I'm running everything ok and not doing something wrong?*

Thank you,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviator8*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I overclocked my 3770k easily to 4.5 with 1.246v vcore for couple months now..
> But when I try to do 4.6 I had to increase the vcore to 1.312v to get stable, with PLL voltage to 1.708v and LLC level 2!
> And Offset Voltage (+0.005v) and Turbo Voltage (+0.043v)..
> I'm doing ok? // I need the extra power for the Flight Simulator that I'm running incase you are wondring..
> *I just wanted to check that I'm running everything ok and not doing something wrong?*
> 
> Thank you,


We should be able to get you to 46... It would really help if you posted some bios screenshots (usb key, fat32, post with it in, hit F12 on each bios page - scroll where needed). also please fill out your rig specs. What mobo? what cpu cooler... etc.?


----------



## aviator8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> We should be able to get you to 46... It would really help if you posted some bios screenshots (usb key, fat32, post with it in, hit F12 on each bios page - scroll where needed). also please fill out your rig specs. What mobo? what cpu cooler... etc.?


I just updated my profile with my specs..
And here is my screen shots!
Although that I'm already running on 4.6,
I just wanted to make sure that I'm doing everything by the book and there is nothing wrong with my settings?






Thank you ,


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviator8*
> 
> I just updated my profile with my specs..
> And here is my screen shots!
> Although that I'm already running on 4.6,
> I just wanted to make sure that I'm doing everything by the book and there is nothing wrong with my settings?
> Thank you ,


thanks - that's how we can tell if it's set up right. And it looks fine. What stability test(s) have you run? Only thing you may want to check are your long and short duration power limits... set them per the guide (Max, 300 or something like that).
other than that - put the whip to it!


----------



## aviator8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks - that's how we can tell if it's set up right. And it looks fine. What stability test(s) have you run? Only thing you may want to check are your long and short duration power limits... set them per the guide (Max, 300 or something like that).
> other than that - put the whip to it!


Thank you again for your help,
Here is what I figured out..
Looking to my screenshots, I remembered that I overclocked my ram to 1866 while ago, so I set it back to 1600..
And here is the surprise, I managed to lower my vcore and so far it's stable..
I'm in the process of stressing through Prime95 to see how low I can get the vcore to be!
So I learent today that overcloking your ram would lower your cpu overclock potential.. interesting indeed..


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Try to load the default BIOS settings, if that doesn't work, reset your BIOS (jumper or battery), and load defaults again.
> If it still doesn't work after that, try to flash another BIOS version (or the same).
> If it still doesn't work, try to reset it and load the BIOS defaults again.
> And if it *still* doesn't work, you may be suffering from a defective CMOS chip.


Thanks, I was thinking about that as an option, but I thought maybe I have been working too much and there is something obvious.

I updated to the latest (v2.70) BIOS and put in my old settings and everything is good to go again. What version did they make the ASRock print white instead of green?

Thanks for your input and at the worst I have the newest BIOS.


----------



## vented07

hey guys! i need help about my ram im using F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL g skill, im now at 4.4ghz i5 3570k
but in order to achieve this i need to increase my qpi/vtt voltage to 1.225, is this safe? and i still got
whea errors,,


----------



## spidey81

The OP has a list of voltage limits. For the IMC/QPI/VTT it says a max of 1.08V. I'd say you're well above that if your stated voltage is correct.


----------



## spidey81

Double post....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviator8*
> 
> Thank you again for your help,
> Here is what I figured out..
> Looking to my screenshots, I remembered that I overclocked my ram to 1866 while ago, so I set it back to 1600..
> And here is the surprise, I managed to lower my vcore and so far it's stable..
> I'm in the process of stressing through Prime95 to see how low I can get the vcore to be!
> So I learent today that overcloking your ram would lower your cpu overclock potential.. interesting indeed..


yeah - sometimes the IMC can do that. Remember, if your ram is 1866 spec, you're not OCing the RAM... you're OCing the IMC. But your mobo and chip should do 1866 no problem. It's always better to start your oc with ram at a stock SPD, and then load it's XMP for 1866, in this case. If you have control on the temps, a few extra mV vcore can be beneficial - sometimes working towards the lowest vcore with p95 can throw a surprise bsod or whea in game or with partial load, so it's good to be sure you're not overvolting the thing, no need to go too low.
if you haven't already, set this up before final stress testing. Check for those pesky whea.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville

Good job!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vented07*
> 
> hey guys! i need help about my ram im using F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL g skill, im now at 4.4ghz i5 3570k
> but in order to achieve this i need to increase my qpi/vtt voltage to 1.225, is this safe? and i still got
> whea errors,,


No. uh... really 1.225V in VTT? please post screenshots of your bios and fill out your rig (and add to your signature block under "Profile"). AND drop vtt to auto for now. something is not set right.


----------



## ZeVo

Temporarily left this club for Gigabyte but I'm proud to say I'm coming back. The UD5H has loads of issues and I'd rather put the $150 into a new monitor. But I have almost confirmed 100% that my issue with the 3570k reaching close to 100C is the CPU itself, not the mobo like I thought. Besides, I'm so used to ASR's simple BIOS so I knew I'd be back eventually.


----------



## aviator8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - sometimes the IMC can do that. Remember, if your ram is 1866 spec, you're not OCing the RAM... you're OCing the IMC. But your mobo and chip should do 1866 no problem. It's always better to start your oc with ram at a stock SPD, and then load it's XMP for 1866, in this case. If you have control on the temps, a few extra mV vcore can be beneficial - sometimes working towards the lowest vcore with p95 can throw a surprise bsod or whea in game or with partial load, so it's good to be sure you're not overvolting the thing, no need to go too low.
> if you haven't already, set this up before final stress testing. Check for those pesky whea.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville
> 
> Good job!


The temps weren't bad to begin with to be honest..
My beginning was 4.6 with overclocked ram to 1866 stable @ 1.312 vcore..
I was able to go as low as 1.288 vcore without the ram overclocked to 1866!
But I enjoyed seeing my memory at 1866.. and decided to keep my original overclock..

Thanks again for your great help..


----------



## vented07

hey guys!! seem's i figure it out, as i said before i can't overclock my z77 extreme6 @4.4ghz
but when i try to overclock my system in single channel mode it works like a charm without
any whea error 3 hour's of prime 27.7 vcore @ 1.224-234, offset was -0.05 with llc lvl 5,
the odd case was dual channel.. it bosd me for bout 5 mins or so..







i tried raising voltage
vtt,vcore,pll it gives me bsod, also tried playing timings of ram
can't seem to run stable, i did memtest my ripjaw x 1600 for 7 hours without any error's
sorry if i cannot post pics right now, too busy to do that..


----------



## sp00n82

Well, running Dual Channel *does* put more stress to the IMC, so there you go.
You can also try to switch from slot 1/3 to 2/4 (or vice versa) for Dual Channel, it could make a difference (although it really shouldn't if everything is working as it's supposed to).

What BSOD error codes did you receive while running Dual Channel?


----------



## vented07

i already did that no luck, put my stick 2/4, so i got bsod 0x124 i know it's vcore or vtt, vtt seems help to stabilize a bit but i am afraid to put too much of vtt.. im trying to rma my stick for corsair vengeance, see if its really the ram problem..
the weird part was if i put too much voltage either on vcore or turbo voltage, it get bsod 124, it only runs if i put the correct amount of voltage needed.. i thought even i put alot of voltage it will run prime perfect without gettng bsod and the real deal was the temps.. sorry im a noob overclocker


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vented07*
> 
> i already did that no luck, put my stick 2/4, so i got bsod 0x124 i know it's vcore or vtt, vtt seems help to stabilize a bit but i am afraid to put too much of vtt.. im trying to rma my stick for corsair vengeance, see if its really the ram problem..
> the weird part was if i put too much voltage either on vcore or turbo voltage, it get bsod 124, it only runs if i put the correct amount of voltage needed.. i thought even i put alot of voltage it will run prime perfect without gettng bsod and the real deal was the temps.. sorry im a noob overclocker


I have all four dimm slots full and didnt have to touch VTT at all

Post some bios screen shots (format a flash drive in FAT 32, reboot into bios, Hit F12)

Also can you fill out your system specs in your sig?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vented07*
> 
> i already did that no luck, put my stick 2/4, so i got bsod 0x124 i know it's vcore or vtt, vtt seems help to stabilize a bit but i am afraid to put too much of vtt.. im trying to rma my stick for corsair vengeance, see if its really the ram problem..
> the weird part was if i put too much voltage either on vcore or turbo voltage, it get bsod 124, it only runs if i put the correct amount of voltage needed.. i thought even i put alot of voltage it will run prime perfect without gettng bsod and the real deal was the temps.. sorry im a noob overclocker


my 3770K behaves the same way... but only at or above 47x. Solved by adding Vdram, not VTT in my case (although I did spend a stupid amount of time with VTT only to get a metastable OC. So I run g skill (or hyperX) 2133 at 1.615V instead of 1.600 at 47 with no issues. I think a few o9f these 3770Ks have a weak IMC. For instance I could boot windows at 50x run IBT at standard and p95 with only 1G ram committed without a problem for over an hour. As soon as I boosted ram use to 50% or higher... 124 in minutes. raising vcore would 124 faster, lower would whea. Had to settle for 47x at 1.248 (turbo load under p95) with 1.615V into 2x8G 2133 ram. 48x wasn't worth the time/effort for me.


----------



## ZeVo

Hey guys. Got a quick question on my E4.

I noticed the heat sink for the VRM was loose when I tried to get a grip on it so I just wanted to take it off and reseat it. Do I just twist the screw to take it out? And would I need to replace anything underneath the heat sink once I take it off?


----------



## LReyes66

Hey guys,

once in a while my desktop freezes when you wake it up from sleep. It happens ever rarely but when it do it makes me









Could that be signs of a unstable overclock?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> once in a while my desktop freezes when you wake it up from sleep. It happens ever rarely but when it do it makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could that be signs of a unstable overclock?


Make sure PLL Overvoltage is disabled.

Make sure C-states except for C1E are disabled.

After that, try increasing vcore by a little bit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Hey guys. Got a quick question on my E4.
> 
> I noticed the heat sink for the VRM was loose when I tried to get a grip on it so I just wanted to take it off and reseat it. Do I just twist the screw to take it out? And would I need to replace anything underneath the heat sink once I take it off?


you'll need to reapply the heat transfer pad if it is not ripped. Or get a new one of the exact same thickness


----------



## Klosiak

Hi,

First I want to say thank you for this OC manual. It helped me a lot in understanding how to OC SB CPUs  Recently I have upgraded from S775 to S1155 

Now wore thing...

My new sepecs are:

Intel Core i5 2500K + Scythe Mugen
ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3)
2x4GB Corsair Vengeance CL9 1333MHz
Galaxy GF 8800GT 512MB
PSU Corsair HX520

My toys are something about 1 month old  For 3 weeks everything worked perfect on stock settings. After burning hardware I started to OC my CPU. I run 4.2GHz on all Auto settings without changing anything in BIOS. Then I go to 4.5GHz and started to use knowledge from OCN manual in this thread. This was 5-6h prime stable on 1.304-1.312V core voltege in stress. Max core temerature was about 80'C (only one) and rest was about 75'C. I realized that I have better 120mm fan which can pump more air into Mugen cooler. So I changed fan and temperatures fall to max 75'C. Then I menaged to rise vcore to 1.35-1.36V on stress. Run Prime/OCCT/LinX. One day during stress test my computer suddenly rebooted. It wasn't BSOD. It was like there were no power for a second and restart. After this my hardware started to reboot more often. Now there is problem even when I put everythig in BIOS on stock. But it is wired behaviour. After sudden restart it is almost sure that MoBo will not boot...PSU and its FAN is working...DVDRW is working...i can hear that HDDs startung but there is no boot screen, fans connected to MoBo are not spinning, Dr. Debug LCD is not showing anything. Then I must press power button several times and after 5-6th try computer is booting. I have try to clear CMOS, pull of battery from MoBo, tried to reconnect all cables, tested RAM i MemTest86+ (no errors), changing RAM slots, changed SATA cables and connectors. I don't know what is wrong. Is my MoBo broken? Now some strange for me things...

1. After several restarts and big problem with turning my computer on I left it down for a night. In the mornig I started my computer. It booted to Windows and I deleted SATA driver that Windows can install its own driver. After this computer ran prime test without errors and restarts for 6 hours (default settings). I thought that problem was solved but in the evening there were sudden restarts (it is not connected with load, it can restart in idle or in stress). It ended that I left computer off and go sleep.

2. Next day compuer didn't want to boot. After some pressing power button it started. I have rise PCH voltage (I was thinking that something is wrong with SATA controller) to 1.068V - still reboots. But then I have also disabled C3/C6 states. Only left C1E state. It helped. Now I can run for example OCCT/Prime stress test for 3-4h without errors and restarts. But if I try to play for example Need For Speed Run computer reboots after 5-10 minutes of play. I don't know what is going on. Stress test for 2-4h are passing but video games crash computer.

3. Today computer started normally. It worked in idle for 1-2 hours. Then I run game and it restarts. After this restart it booted normally but there was a problem with loading windows. It took much time and it not go to welcome screen but restarts. After 3-4 times of the same thing I shut off computer and leave it off.

Scenerio after restart is almost always the same. PSU is working, DVDRW/HDD to, FANs are not spinnig, MoBo shows nothing on debug counter. Then when I will left computer for several hours off it sometimes starts normally and sometimes it can't start. I must put on/off button plenty of times and after one lucky it will start.

On monday my friend will give me his 750W PSU and we will see if it helps (my PSU is 5.5 year old ). Old hardware like HDD, GPU, DVDRW, PSU worked perfect with [email protected] and 2GB of RAM and GB EP35C-DS3R board.

What do you think about this situation? Is it probably mobo/PSU issue or I have killed CPU? Or maybe it is issue with compatibility/drivers and hardware is OK? I don't have idea what is happening. Simplest way is to RMA board I think (if problems will be the same on stronger PSU).

Thanks a lot for help and please don't mind my sometimes bad/funny english becouse it is not my national language.


----------



## Klosiak

...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klosiak*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First I want to say thank you for this OC manual. It helped me a lot in understanding how to OC SB CPUs  Recently I have upgraded from S775 to S1155
> 
> Now wore thing...
> 
> My new sepecs are:
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500K + Scythe Mugen
> ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3)
> 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance CL9 1333MHz
> Galaxy GF 8800GT 512MB
> PSU Corsair HX520
> 
> My toys are something about 1 month old  For 3 weeks everything worked perfect on stock settings. After burning hardware I started to OC my CPU. I run 4.2GHz on all Auto settings without changing anything in BIOS. Then I go to 4.5GHz and started to use knowledge from OCN manual in this thread. This was 5-6h prime stable on 1.304-1.312V core voltege in stress. Max core temerature was about 80'C (only one) and rest was about 75'C. I realized that I have better 120mm fan which can pump more air into Mugen cooler. So I changed fan and temperatures fall to max 75'C. Then I menaged to rise vcore to 1.35-1.36V on stress. Run Prime/OCCT/LinX. One day during stress test my computer suddenly rebooted. It wasn't BSOD. It was like there were no power for a second and restart. After this my hardware started to reboot more often. Now there is problem even when I put everythig in BIOS on stock. But it is wired behaviour. After sudden restart it is almost sure that MoBo will not boot...PSU and its FAN is working...DVDRW is working...i can hear that HDDs startung but there is no boot screen, fans connected to MoBo are not spinning, Dr. Debug LCD is not showing anything. Then I must press power button several times and after 5-6th try computer is booting. I have try to clear CMOS, pull of battery from MoBo, tried to reconnect all cables, tested RAM i MemTest86+ (no errors), changing RAM slots, changed SATA cables and connectors. I don't know what is wrong. Is my MoBo broken? Now some strange for me things...
> 
> 1. After several restarts and big problem with turning my computer on I left it down for a night. In the mornig I started my computer. It booted to Windows and I deleted SATA driver that Windows can install its own driver. After this computer ran prime test without errors and restarts for 6 hours (default settings). I thought that problem was solved but in the evening there were sudden restarts (it is not connected with load, it can restart in idle or in stress). It ended that I left computer off and go sleep.
> 
> 2. Next day compuer didn't want to boot. After some pressing power button it started. I have rise PCH voltage (I was thinking that something is wrong with SATA controller) to 1.068V - still reboots. But then I have also disabled C3/C6 states. Only left C1E state. It helped. Now I can run for example OCCT/Prime stress test for 3-4h without errors and restarts. But if I try to play for example Need For Speed Run computer reboots after 5-10 minutes of play. I don't know what is going on. Stress test for 2-4h are passing but video games crash computer.
> 
> 3. Today computer started normally. It worked in idle for 1-2 hours. Then I run game and it restarts. After this restart it booted normally but there was a problem with loading windows. It took much time and it not go to welcome screen but restarts. After 3-4 times of the same thing I shut off computer and leave it off.
> 
> Scenerio after restart is almost always the same. PSU is working, DVDRW/HDD to, FANs are not spinnig, MoBo shows nothing on debug counter. Then when I will left computer for several hours off it sometimes starts normally and sometimes it can't start. I must put on/off button plenty of times and after one lucky it will start.
> 
> On monday my friend will give me his 750W PSU and we will see if it helps (my PSU is 5.5 year old ). Old hardware like HDD, GPU, DVDRW, PSU worked perfect with [email protected] and 2GB of RAM and GB EP35C-DS3R board.
> 
> What do you think about this situation? Is it probably mobo/PSU issue or I have killed CPU? Or maybe it is issue with compatibility/drivers and hardware is OK? I don't have idea what is happening. Simplest way is to RMA board I think (if problems will be the same on stronger PSU).
> 
> Thanks a lot for help and please don't mind my sometimes bad/funny english becouse it is not my national language.


Sounds like either a PSU problem, or ram. Have you tested the ram with the most recent version of memtest? Sometimes a hard reboot like you describe will reset bios. Before replacing eh PSU, pull the mobo battery and let it sit for 5 min. During that 5 min unplug the psu and press the start button to discharge the capacitors. replace the battery, plug the psu in and press the start button. Post to BIOS do not go into windows yet. Make sure your basic bios settings are proper (boot order, ACHI or IDE or Raid, make sure the memory is set to it's base spd (may be 1066 with that ram - best way is to set it at auto...etc). When you finish all bios settings for "STOCK", exit saving changes and boot to windows. If it all looks good, get a copy of memtest (bootable USB or the CD image version - ISO) and test the ram for several passes at least.

If the is a op or condition that you know caused a spontaneous reboot before - do that and let us know if it crashes.
The type of "lights out" crash you describe is problematic since it does not leave a trace in Event Viewer or a dump file (right?) while you are in there make sure the PSU is snot clogged with dust - could be overheating


----------



## sp00n82

Not much to add there. Might be a borked BIOS or a faulty PSU, maybe even a combination of both.
You might also have a few corrupted Windows file due to the crash, although that will not explain the boot problems (try running SFC /scannow in an elevated command prompt to fix any Windows errors).


----------



## Klosiak

Hello. Thanks for replies. I will do mentioned things on monday. And I will open my PSU and check how much dust is on it and clean if it will be needed.
Also will check capacitors on PSU. After tests I will come back with results.
Have a nice day.


----------



## sdmodified

so I would love some input. I am really struggling with temps on my 3570k when trying to keep it at 4500mhz. I have reseated my cooler twice in last few days with both arctic silver 5 and antec formula 6. The formula 6 actually lowered the temps a noticeable amount but still way to high.

cores at hitting 90, 96, 93, 88 respectively with IBT on maximum. with Artic silver 5 was hitting 100 on 2nd core....

I have good airflow in my case with two fans on my 212 evo in a push pull. Cleaned all the dust out so I have ruled out any further hardware issues...

I have gotten it stable at multi of 45 with the following settings.
LLC 3
offset at +.010
turbo at +.035
brought CPU PLL down to 1.709
C states disabled along with all the other setting as found in the guide. ( awesome guide BTW)
ram set to 9 9 9 24 and 1600 1.5 volt according to specs
max CPU Vcore in HWmonitor is 1.248 volts

If I bring turbo down anymore I get errors in prime... PLL doesn't change the temps at all when I move it from 1.808 and 1.709

should I maybe try redoing everything with LLC at 4?? I may just have a hot cpu. Will probably keep it at 44 which takes much less voltage unless anyone has suggestions.


----------



## sp00n82

Seems you're beginning to hit the temp wall.
You can try to set LLC to 4 or 5, but note that this will decrease the Vcore under load, so the chip may become unstable unless you increase the Offset/ATV as well.

It may help though, just yesterday one fellow reported that he was able to decrease his Vcore under load by 0.065v by chaning LLC from Level 2 to 5. My overclock didn't work quite right with 100% (=Level 1) either, and I had much better experiences with 0% (=Level 5). Although nowhere as near as that guy reported.

Also, while it may seem quite high, 96°C isn't necessarily too high. You're still 9°C from TjMax, and you won't be running a Linpack based stress tool most of the time, will you? If you're happy with the temps under "normal" load (e.g. playing games, encoding, etc), you can just leave it as is.
If not, there's not much to do besides delidding the chip or running a lower overlock.
Delidding might actually drop the Vcore requirements a bit too, and seeing that you're only at 1.248v, you might have potential to reach another 200-400MHz if the temps are back in check.


----------



## sdmodified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Seems you're beginning to hit the temp wall.
> You can try to set LLC to 4 or 5, but note that this will decrease the Vcore under load, so the chip may become unstable unless you increase the Offset/ATV as well.
> 
> It may help though, just yesterday one fellow reported that he was able to decrease his Vcore under load by 0.065v by chaning LLC from Level 2 to 5. My overclock didn't work quite right with 100% (=Level 1) either, and I had much better experiences with 0% (=Level 5). Although nowhere as near as that guy reported.
> 
> Also, while it may seem quite high, 96°C isn't necessarily too high. You're still 9°C from TjMax, and you won't be running a Linpack based stress tool most of the time, will you? If you're happy with the temps under "normal" load (e.g. playing games, encoding, etc), you can just leave it as is.
> If not, there's not much to do besides delidding the chip or running a lower overlock.
> Delidding might actually drop the Vcore requirements a bit too, and seeing that you're only at 1.248v, you might have potential to reach another 200-400MHz if the temps are back in check.


Hey thanks! Great info. It sounds like it is worth dropping the LLC and seeing if that helps me stabilize with less Vcore. If not you are probably right and I will just have to live with it. During gaming I come nowhere near to even 80 let alone 90 degrees so I should be fine. Delidding isn't for me because I will probably want to sell this CPU in another year or 2.


----------



## Xtreme21

This guide has been extremely helpful! I'm thinking I pretty much found my wall at a Vcore I was comfortable with. Currently at 5.1Ghz: and I'm almost an hour into the "Final Test", vcore looks good temps are good! As for cooling I'm using a H100i.



Going for gold!


----------



## Klosiak

Hi,

I have tested my system with another PSU (Fractral Design Tesla 650W) - still restarts was present







Rarely but present. I don't know what is going on. Yesterday I have tested my PSU with digital multimeter and on molex connector there was 12.15V result on idle and 12.14V on stress so I think that my PSU is good enough for this system. I have opened my PSU and cleaned it but it wasn't much dusty. Still I don't know why my computer is randomly restarting. Do you have any ideas? On another PSU computer was I can say more stable but during 4h o testing it rebooted 4 or 5 times. One when booting Windows, one on X-Men Origins Wolverine game (today NFS RUN worked good), one in Unigine Sancuary demo etc. So restarts are very random and I can't find the formula what is causing this problems. I can RMA my MoBo but I think that service will test board with Prime/3DMark. This tests it seems stable so after 2-3 weekes they will give me back may board and say that it is everything all right with MoBo.

RMA board or not? This is the question?


----------



## Xtreme21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klosiak*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have tested my system with another PSU (Fractral Design Tesla 650W) - still restarts was present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely but present. I don't know what is going on. Yesterday I have tested my PSU with digital multimeter and on molex connector there was 12.15V result on idle and 12.14V on stress so I think that my PSU is good enough for this system. I have opened my PSU and cleaned it but it wasn't much dusty. Still I don't know why my computer is randomly restarting. Do you have any ideas? On another PSU computer was I can say more stable but during 4h o testing it rebooted 4 or 5 times. One when booting Windows, one on X-Men Origins Wolverine game (today NFS RUN worked good), one in Unigine Sancuary demo etc. So restarts are very random and I can't find the formula what is causing this problems. I can RMA my MoBo but I think that service will test board with Prime/3DMark. This tests it seems stable so after 2-3 weekes they will give me back may board and say that it is everything all right with MoBo.
> 
> RMA board or not? This is the question?


What are your settings for you OC? What CPU do you have? Mobo?


----------



## Klosiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme21*
> 
> What are your settings for you OC? What CPU do you have? Mobo?


Core i5 2500K, ASRock P67 Pro3, RAM 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1333MHz CL9, OC settings - none. I can't get stable system even on default CPU and RAM settings


----------



## sdmodified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonium*
> 
> Seems you're beginning to hit the temp wall.
> You can try to set LLC to 4 or 5, but note that this will decrease the Vcore under load, so the chip may become unstable unless you increase the Offset/ATV as well.
> 
> It may help though, just yesterday one fellow reported that he was able to decrease his Vcore under load by 0.065v by chaning LLC from Level 2 to 5. My overclock didn't work quite right with 100% (=Level 1) either, and I had much better experiences with 0% (=Level 5). Although nowhere as near as that guy reported.
> 
> Also, while it may seem quite high, 96°C isn't necessarily too high. You're still 9°C from TjMax, and you won't be running a Linpack based stress tool most of the time, will you? If you're happy with the temps under "normal" load (e.g. playing games, encoding, etc), you can just leave it as is.
> If not, there's not much to do besides delidding the chip or running a lower overlock.
> Delidding might actually drop the Vcore requirements a bit too, and seeing that you're only at 1.248v, you might have potential to reach another 200-400MHz if the temps are back in check.


So the LLC did help lower temps a bit but I am having stability issues now. I have brought turbo vcore way up as well as tried increasing offset a bit and raised and lowered PLL.

I thought I was stable but I keep failing prime at the 256k FFT. weird thing is that I will pass it, then run it again and I will fail at same 256k FFT. I pass IBT every time. I keep increasing turbo vcore but all that is doing is creating more heat. I am beginning to suspect this may be a ram issue? I am running P95 at 90% ram. ram is set to stock setting and 1.5 volt.

Do you guys think my ram is the culprit even though I pass memtest without any issue? Should I try increasing my ram's voltage?

BTW, I am running stable at 4.4ghz and 1.2 volt no problem. Max temp hits 82 during IBT and prime. It is only when I try to push it to 4.5 that I begin having major heat and stability issues...... Might just settle at 4.4 unless I can figure this out soon.


----------



## Lucky 23

You have stability issues because you lowered LLC. If you lower LLC then you will most likely have to increase turbo.

What is your current Offset & Turbo? whats your idle vcore?

The ram shouldn't be the problem if it has passed memtest and is set to the correct speed & voltage in bios.

You might be messing with too many variables at once. I'm at 4.6 and i have not had to touch PLL. Just leave that on auto. If you bios is setup correctly you should only have to mess with offset and turbo.


----------



## sdmodified

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You have stability issues because you lowered LLC. If you lower LLC then you will most likely have to increase turbo.
> 
> What is your current Offset & Turbo? whats your idle vcore?
> 
> The ram shouldn't be the problem if it has passed memtest and is set to the correct speed & voltage in bios.
> 
> You might be messing with too many variables at once. I'm at 4.6 and i have not had to touch PLL. Just leave that on auto. If you bios is setup correctly you should only have to mess with offset and turbo.


That is what I figured with the Ram. I didn't just change a lot of variables at once. I have been trying different combinations one at a time. Lets just say I have tried a great deal of different combinations over the weekend.

I am aware that by decreasing LLC I am lowering the compensation for vdroop. I have appropriately been adjusting turbo and offset to compensate. The LLC isn't the issue but more so that I am having to push Vcore up over 1.26 volts and still not stable. I am seeing temps in the mid 90s already at this voltage so I can't really add anymore vcore. I have ruled out anything further I can do hardware related other that delidding or switching to a water cooler to get heat down. I think I just have a very hot running chip unfortunately. most likely staying at 4.4....

The weird thing is that I only fail prime at 256FFT and it isn't even every time I run it. I could pass it during a 20 minute run. Run IBT and pass. Then run prime with same settings and fail at 256 FFT. Add vcore, rinse repeat with same results! Same frickin fft on same core but not every time.......


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtreme21*
> 
> This guide has been extremely helpful! I'm thinking I pretty much found my wall at a Vcore I was comfortable with. Currently at 5.1Ghz: and I'm almost an hour into the "Final Test", vcore looks good temps are good! As for cooling I'm using a H100i.
> 
> 
> 
> Going for gold!


very nice chip you got there!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klosiak*
> 
> Core i5 2500K, ASRock P67 Pro3, RAM 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1333MHz CL9, OC settings - none. I can't get stable system even on default CPU and RAM settings


I assume you are connecting to the on-board video? So before RMA, make sure you have the most recent bios (reflash if you do, or flash to the new if you do not). Disconnect all peripheral devices except for your monitor, mouse and keyboard. Repost And please set EVERY setting to Auto then select the lowest XMP for your ram, then double check the ram settings to ensure they match the XMP spec. boot to windows. Open a command prompt (C:\) and type "sfc /scannow" and let it check for corrupted OS files (windows 7 only, this does not work for 8).

if this fails... rma the board.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Klosiak*
> 
> Core i5 2500K, ASRock P67 Pro3, RAM 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1333MHz CL9, OC settings - none. I can't get stable system even on default CPU and RAM settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are connecting to the on-board video? So before RMA, make sure you have the most recent bios (reflash if you do, or flash to the new if you do not). Disconnect all peripheral devices except for your monitor, mouse and keyboard. Repost And please set EVERY setting to Auto then select the lowest XMP for your ram, then double check the ram settings to ensure they match the XMP spec. boot to windows. Open a command prompt (C:\) and type "sfc /scannow" and let it check for corrupted OS files (windows 7 only, this does not work for 8).
> 
> if this fails... rma the board.
Click to expand...

sfc/scannow does work in 8, as does the command to dump the results on the desktop that you shared with us before.


----------



## Klosiak

Hi,

I bought my mobo with 3.20 (newest) UEFI BIOS onboard. After testing with another PSU and failing tests I tried to flash 3.10 BIOS instead 3.20. After this I have some issues with restarts but I have used deafault settings on CPU and RAM, disabled deep sleep mode in S5 state and CPU power saving features (only C1E is on). Then I reinstalled Intel ME driver. I used newest from Intel website. Till now (2 days) there is no problem with random restarts. So maybe I have solved problem.

I read very interesting thread about UEFI 3.20 on ASRock P67 Pro3 ... they added Ivy Bridge support but some users od Sandy Bridge CPUs reported problems after moving from Sandy Bridge only BIOS version (2.00B). I don't know if it is connected with my problems but now my computer is working good. In this thread it was written that very often ASR support sends to affected users new BIOS chips flashed with older BIOS for replacement becouse after upgrade to 3.10/3.20 BIOS there is no chance to downgrade to older versions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> sfc/scannow does work in 8, as does the command to dump the results on the desktop that you shared with us before.


hey thanks! I didn't know it worked in 8.


----------



## tryceo

What voltages do you guys usually need for 4.5GHz on 3570k?

I need like 1.232/1.240. Not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryceo*
> 
> What voltages do you guys usually need for 4.5GHz on 3570k?
> 
> I need like 1.232/1.240. Not sure if that's good or bad.


Pretty much right at the average from everything I have seen. 4.5 at below 1.2v is good, and above 1.3v is not very good. 4.5 below 1.15v is very good, and 4.5 above 1.35v should be returned to the store imo.


----------



## Sh3perd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh3perd*
> 
> so with the vanilla settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4.3 Vanilla Overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BSOD'ed twice in a row with temps hitting 93, and 95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i actually think this is a cooling problem with my Corsair h80i. Would the BIOS settings have caused this?


So with those settings, i re-did it with my new H100i, and here were the results:


Spoiler: 4.3 Stable OC temps/pics







I ran it for about two hours without any problems (woohoo!!!







), and the max temp it spiked to at one point was 78 C. What do u guys think? Anything i should change in my settings? Because im not sure what to look for in regards to what to change to make it more stable.

Again, this is a I7 3570k Ivy bridge. My vcore stayed at about 1.2 max was 1.232 i think. is that good? lol im guessing lower is better...


----------



## tw33k

That looks good. Some are going to tell you that you aren't stable until you've run Prime95 for 8+ hours but I'm not one of them (I don't use Prime95 at all) I suggest you just use your PC a lot over the next few days, doing what you normally do and if it doesn't crash then it's stable.You don't want to push the clock speed any higher tho unless you de-lid as your temps are nearing the max recommended.


----------



## LReyes66

Im back.

I got a good deal on a 3930k which I plan on either trading for a 3770k + cash and sell my 3570k .... or just keep my 3570k and sell the 3930k, but If i did decide to get the 3770k, how much different is the process compared to the 3570k?

I know the actually process is the same but am i looking at a lower multiplier? It seems like people on here on avg have lower overclock multipliers then those with 3570k's


----------



## Lucky 23

You should be able to get a high OC w/ the 3770k.

I would look at this thread, you can sort by just 3770k OC
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LReyes66*
> 
> Im back.
> 
> I got a good deal on a 3930k which I plan on either trading for a 3770k + cash and sell my 3570k .... or just keep my 3570k and sell the 3930k, but If i did decide to get the 3770k, how much different is the process compared to the 3570k?
> 
> I know the actually process is the same but am i looking at a lower multiplier? It seems like people on here on avg have lower overclock multipliers then those with 3570k's


process is the same for the 3770K - just you now have 8 threads. Delidded they overclock real well!
So is the 3930K in a sealed intel box or is it used?

... I just love your avatar! Corgis are absolutely wonderful dogs.


----------



## Gerbacio

Just driving by to say hi !!







im still rocking the 4.8ghz 24/7 problem free!

glad to see so many of you still around!


----------



## LReyes66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> process is the same for the 3770K - just you now have 8 threads. Delidded they overclock real well!
> So is the 3930K in a sealed intel box or is it used?
> 
> ... I just love your avatar! Corgis are absolutely wonderful dogs.


haha yup they are.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Just driving by to say hi !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im still rocking the 4.8ghz 24/7 problem free!
> 
> glad to see so many of you still around!


cool.. a drive by







... i hit this and the valley thread as regular stops (lately, haven't been able to much







)


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool.. a drive by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i hit this and the valley thread as regular stops (lately, haven't been able to much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


My favorite poster on the whole site !!!


----------



## newbcake

I just followed this guide.

After about 2 hours of Prime95, my computer was running fine.

4.5GHz w/ -0.015V.

So I decided to use it. After a couple hours of just browsing, my computer completely locked up, and after 5 minutes, my mouse began to respond, only to lock up again. I restarted it, and 5 hours later it happened again.

//./root/CIMV2
SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99
0x80041003

Is the event in event viewer around the time of the lockup.

Is this an unstable overclock? I do NOT get a BSOD. My computer just freezes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbcake*
> 
> I just followed this guide.
> 
> After about 2 hours of Prime95, my computer was running fine.
> 
> 4.5GHz w/ -0.015V.
> 
> So I decided to use it. After a couple hours of just browsing, my computer completely locked up, and after 5 minutes, my mouse began to respond, only to lock up again. I restarted it, and 5 hours later it happened again.
> 
> //./root/CIMV2
> SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99
> 0x80041003
> 
> Is the event in event viewer around the time of the lockup.
> 
> Is this an unstable overclock? I do NOT get a BSOD. My computer just freezes.


I think your idle (read desktop, browsing, etc) vcore is too low with that negative offset. Unfortunately, there is no simple way to thoroughly test idle vcore settings (only load). What is your idle vcore?


----------



## tp4tissue

Delid and aim for Below

Set multi for 4.8 ghz

extreme everything, vrm, current, etc
Medium LLC

As for voltage

Turn it to 1.45v

Then test IBT, if it reads 1.45, then you're done, if it reads 1.4x

Keep increasing voltage until under IBT it says 1.45v

Everything else you're doing now is a waste of time...









we can fine tune some of the other voltages, but the only important one is the core..

The other ones affect stability much less.


----------



## newbcake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think your idle (read desktop, browsing, etc) vcore is too low with that negative offset. Unfortunately, there is no simple way to thoroughly test idle vcore settings (only load). What is your idle vcore?


My idle is 0.988-1.000V

I increased the offset to +0.005V and dropped to 4.4GHz. It's been running stable for about 4 hours now, so I guess I can report back later. I dropped voltage in the first place because my temps were hitting 83C under full load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbcake*
> 
> My idle is 0.988-1.000V
> 
> I increased the offset to +0.005V and dropped to 4.4GHz. It's been running stable for about 4 hours now, so I guess I can report back later. I dropped voltage in the first place because my temps were hitting 83C under full load.


That is okay for idle witha 2600k...
This is your 2600k, right? With that OC and a WC system, you should be getting much lower temps. I would first reseat the cpu waterblock, use a quality TIM like PK-1, or HeGrease, or gelid extreme.

I run the 2700k below at 1.348 for 46x and it never gets above 73C... Ever. I think your cpu water block is either seated incorrectly, or you have obstructed flow.

Read this: http://skinneelabs.com/2011-thermal-paste-review-comparison/3/


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That is okay for idle witha 2600k...
> This is your 2600k, right? With that OC and a WC system, you should be getting much lower temps. I would first reseat the cpu waterblock, use a quality TIM like PK-1, or HeGrease, or gelid extreme.
> 
> I run the 2700k below at 1.348 for 46x and it never gets above 73C... Ever. I think your cpu water block is either seated incorrectly, or you have obstructed flow.
> 
> Read this: http://skinneelabs.com/2011-thermal-paste-review-comparison/3/


Something is seriously wrong if you're getting above 80 with only 1.35v, especially on water..

did you turn up the pump"


----------



## newbcake

Not sure how to turn up pump (do not think I can with an X2O 750).

My ambient temps are ~28C.

I have reseated multiple times and the first few, idle was around 35C, but this time the seat gives me idles around 25C and max temps at 77C,


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbcake*
> 
> Not sure how to turn up pump (do not think I can with an X2O 750).
> 
> My ambient temps are ~28C.
> 
> I have reseated multiple times and the first few, idle was around 35C, but this time the seat gives me idles around 25C and max temps at 77C,


WHen you say full load, is that IBT, or something like PRIME/ video game


----------



## newbcake

What is IBT?

It is Prime95 Custom test as mentioned in this thread.


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbcake*
> 
> What is IBT?
> 
> It is Prime95 Custom test as mentioned in this thread.


Just saw that you have a high ambient of 28, I'd say you're OK, though I would expect more for your water loop, still you're fine..

Games and daily tasks don't come close to prime 95 or IBT, so the bench tests are just checks..

You should be fine going to 4.7-4.8ghz with 1.35v

use Medium LLC

with 1.4v you should be able to hit 4.8 for sure.

Remember that with LLC, the voltage will be higher at low loads ~50% vs FULL LOAD ~100% (prime 95)

So for example if you play a game, your voltage will read 1.355v, while your Prime reads 1.32..

THIS IS NORMAL..

go by your PRIME loads for stability voltage.

Disregard what it says during a pc game, it doesn't matter, because the heat will not be significant.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbcake*
> 
> Not sure how to turn up pump (do not think I can with an X2O 750).
> 
> My ambient temps are ~28C.
> 
> I have reseated multiple times and the first few, idle was around 35C, but this time the seat gives me idles around 25C and max temps at 77C,


Yeah, what tp4 says...









Flow rate wont make that big of a difference unless you have clogged blocks, or multiple blocks. Turn up the rad fans for sure.
Antec 5 tim? For a few bucks pick up a better tim, cleanout the rad fins, etc. 45x should be approx no more than +40C ambient.

Intel Burn Test.... Generates lots of cpu heat like p95 small fft (whereas large fft will heat the ram more than small FFTs.)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbcake*
> 
> Not sure how to turn up pump (do not think I can with an X2O 750).
> 
> My ambient temps are ~28C.
> 
> I have reseated multiple times and the first few, idle was around 35C, but this time the seat gives me idles around 25C and max temps at 77C,


Thats a good idle temp, I'm idling right now at 27c @ .976v. Surprised you were having issues with that idle vcore. I'm running -0.010 offset so you might need to just bring it up slightly.

I would also recommend running P95 longer then two hours


----------



## ZeVo

So guys after being inactive I'm back again.

I still didn't fix my issue with my 3570k's sensor going berserk, so I just decided to keep it. It still occasionally shows me in RealTemp that one of my cores goes to 50C when idling, but I guess I'll have to deal with it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> So guys after being inactive I'm back again.
> 
> I still didn't fix my issue with my 3570k's sensor going berserk, so I just decided to keep it. It still occasionally shows me in RealTemp that one of my cores goes to 50C when idling, but I guess I'll have to deal with it.


Strange... But just double check that there are not two programs pointing at the same sensor at the same time, other than that? It a GITM.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Strange... But just double check that there are not two programs pointing at the same sensor at the same time, other than that? It a GITM.


Made sure I only had one program. It is definitely a GITM.


----------



## jonie

Hello, excuse my English, but I wanted to know what you think my overclock of my i7 3770K + H80 + Prolimatech pk1 + Asrock Z77 OC Formula. I wanted to know if the temperatures are fine. in ide the temperatures are between 25c - 31c. Thanks



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/overclock2.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Thanks for the guide, helped me a lot in my overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonie*
> 
> Hello, excuse my English, but I wanted to know what you think my overclock of my i7 3770K + H80 + Prolimatech pk1 + Asrock Z77 OC Formula. I wanted to know if the temperatures are fine. in ide the temperatures are between 25c - 31c. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/overclock2.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the guide, helped me a lot in my overclock.


those temps are fine - you'll never get that hot in regular use or gaming! nice job! I can't get my dog 3770K stable above 47


----------



## thanos999

just noticed this guide hop i can get a stable overclock on my i5 2500k now


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonie*
> 
> Hello, excuse my English, but I wanted to know what you think my overclock of my i7 3770K + H80 + Prolimatech pk1 + Asrock Z77 OC Formula. I wanted to know if the temperatures are fine. in ide the temperatures are between 25c - 31c. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/overclock2.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the guide, helped me a lot in my overclock.


Looks good. What voltage are you idling at?


----------



## Mattb2e

Anyone had any luck with ram above 2133mhz with Ivy and a Z68 Extreme 3 Gen3? Im looking to get a 2600mhz kit, and don't want to waste my money if I cant get that high with this board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Anyone had any luck with ram above 2133mhz with Ivy and a Z68 Extreme 3 Gen3? Im looking to get a 2600mhz kit, and don't want to waste my money if I cant get that high with this board.


I only went as high as 2400 on my Gen3 board, worked.


----------



## jonie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Looks good. What voltage are you idling at?


Well, when I did this test had the CPU LLC at level 1 and the voltage was 1.260v at idle, but now I have the CPU LLC in level 2 and the current numbers are:

at full load - 84 º c and games - 59 º c - 62 º c
voltage at idle - 1.280v and temperature - 32 º c
voltage under load - 1.45v - 1.54v (I do not know why low voltage at full load)

I do not know what the CPU LLC ago, but the guide says not to use the level 1, so I put it on level 2 and now I have a lot of change of voltage and maximum temperatures down to 84 º c.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I only went as high as 2400 on my Gen3 board, worked.


I noticed that Asrock updated their memory support list to include a few modules at 2400mhz, instead of the previous limit of 2133mhz. This leads me to believe that perhaps the limit is inherent to the IMC in the processor you have rather than a motherboard limitation. However, this is of course speculation, as I have no evidence to support this theory. I would like to be able to just buy the fastest ram I can afford and get it to work, but im not sure that its possible to get higher than 2400mhz on this board, if its not, I wont bother







.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonie*
> 
> Well, when I did this test had the CPU LLC at level 1 and the voltage was 1.260v at idle, but now I have the CPU LLC in level 2 and the current numbers are:
> 
> at full load - 84 º c and games - 59 º c - 62 º c
> voltage at idle - 1.280v and temperature - 32 º c
> voltage under load - 1.45v - 1.54v (I do not know why low voltage at full load)
> 
> I do not know what the CPU LLC ago, but the guide says not to use the level 1, so I put it on level 2 and now I have a lot of change of voltage and maximum temperatures down to 84 º c.


Are you using fixed voltage? You should try using offset + turbo so that you can idle around 1.000v @ a 16 multi.


----------



## Stigmurder

Hi everyone, i hpe u guys can help me, i'm new to oc, and i tried to oc my cpu to 4.5ghz, but im getting blue screens, i followed the exactly same settings that the user showed us in the beginning, but right now im getting max of 89º on ibt with voltages around 1.120-1.128 llc on 2, i tried it and got an blue screen, im running intel burn test, what can i do to obtain a stabble 4,4/4.5ghz oc?


----------



## jonie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Are you using fixed voltage? You should try using offset + turbo so that you can idle around 1.000v @ a 16 multi.


yes, I use fixed voltage. Ok I'm going to experiment with offset. Thank you.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonie*
> 
> yes, I use fixed voltage. Ok I'm going to experiment with offset. Thank you.


If you use offset and additional turbo voltage together you can have a really low idle and stable full load vcore


----------



## Hurricaneboi89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmurder*
> 
> Hi everyone, i hpe u guys can help me, i'm new to oc, and i tried to oc my cpu to 4.5ghz, but im getting blue screens, i followed the exactly same settings that the user showed us in the beginning, but right now im getting max of 89º on ibt with voltages around 1.120-1.128 llc on 2, i tried it and got an blue screen, im running intel burn test, what can i do to obtain a stabble 4,4/4.5ghz oc?


----------



## Hurricaneboi89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmurder*
> 
> Hi everyone, i hpe u guys can help me, i'm new to oc, and i tried to oc my cpu to 4.5ghz, but im getting blue screens, i followed the exactly same settings that the user showed us in the beginning, but right now im getting max of 89º on ibt with voltages around 1.120-1.128 llc on 2, i tried it and got an blue screen, im running intel burn test, what can i do to obtain a stabble 4,4/4.5ghz oc?


----------



## Hurricaneboi89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmurder*
> 
> Hi everyone, i hpe u guys can help me, i'm new to oc, and i tried to oc my cpu to 4.5ghz, but im getting blue screens, i followed the exactly same settings that the user showed us in the beginning, but right now im getting max of 89º on ibt with voltages around 1.120-1.128 llc on 2, i tried it and got an blue screen, im running intel burn test, what can i do to obtain a stabble 4,4/4.5ghz oc?


----------



## Hurricaneboi89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmurder*
> 
> Hi everyone, i hpe u guys can help me, i'm new to oc, and i tried to oc my cpu to 4.5ghz, but im getting blue screens, i followed the exactly same settings that the user showed us in the beginning, but right now im getting max of 89º on ibt with voltages around 1.120-1.128 llc on 2, i tried it and got an blue screen, im running intel burn test, what can i do to obtain a stabble 4,4/4.5ghz oc?


Hey there, your temps seem really high for that sort of voltage; could you provide some information on what sort of cooling you're using? Perhaps you've got an improperly seated cooler or something's wrong with your thermal paste application.

Just because you use the exact same settings doesn't mean you'd get the same results; chips are unique and some require more vcore than others to hit the same clocks.

Blue screen means instability. Since your temps are so high I'd suggest backing down to perhaps a 40x multi and test for stability first, then work your way up from there.

You could share your settings in UEFI with us so we can help you better!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmurder*
> 
> Hi everyone, i hpe u guys can help me, i'm new to oc, and i tried to oc my cpu to 4.5ghz, but im getting blue screens, i followed the exactly same settings that the user showed us in the beginning, but right now im getting max of 89º on ibt with voltages around 1.120-1.128 llc on 2, i tried it and got an blue screen, im running intel burn test, what can i do to obtain a stabble 4,4/4.5ghz oc?


Please fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your forum signature. 89C? What cpu,mobo, cooler... Etc. you need to provide more information before we can help. In the mean time, reset everything back to stock (clr cmos) just in case you have a critical setting wrong somewhere. Then follow kenny's guide exactly as in the OP, and post back once you get to the point where increasing the multiplier with 5mV offset and 4 mV turbo will post but not boot to windows. At that point post with a usb key in, hit F12 on every bios screen. Pst the bios SSs here and use the little paperclip when you do.


----------



## Trexx

Ηi guys!

3770K - asrock z77 extreme 6 (p 2.70 bios version)- coolermaster 412S

stock voltage - 4.2GHz
LLC level 3
turbo disabled
spread spectrum auto
vcore offset -0.090
internal PLL auto
all power saving options enabled
all other settings auto

http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/vantsim/media/prime4200stable_zpsa3e66099.jpg.html

Are my temps ok? I see a difference between cpu core max (69) and cpu package (76). Which is the most accurate?

ambient temperature 27 celsius. (80.6 Fahreneit)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexx*
> 
> Ηi guys!
> 
> 3770K - asrock z77 extreme 6 (p 2.70 bios version)- coolermaster 412S
> 
> stock voltage - 4.2GHz
> LLC level 3
> turbo disabled
> spread spectrum auto
> vcore offset -0.090
> internal PLL auto
> all power saving options enabled
> all other settings auto
> http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/vantsim/media/prime4200stable_zpsa3e66099.jpg.html
> Are my temps ok? I see a difference between cpu core max (69) and cpu package (76). Which is the most accurate?
> ambient temperature 27 celsius.


Package temp will be the same as the highest single core. Your temps are very good, but IMO, those are rather odd OC settings. If they work, then cool. Nice job!
For more MHz:
Why disable turbo? Enable it, set bclk to 100, spreadspectrum off, iPLL off, offset to +5, turbo to +4-10, LLC 3, only C1E enabled, all other sleep states off, multi to 43.
Push that puppy a litle more... This is the OC Net afte all








I easily had 45x at 5/20 mV on my 3770k using the stock cooler! Temps <85C with IBT or p95.


----------



## Trexx

Thanks for your answer! Package temp is 7 degrees higher than the hottest core. Sensor bug or hwinfo 64 bug?
Yes, these settings work, no instability or other issues (intel burn test vey high passed, bf3, x264 bench etc etc).
I guess you mean this is a good first step, right?

I dont believe I can reach 45x-normal temps using 412S under these circumstances (greek summer = very high ambient temp)








For current settings, should I disable PLL internal?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexx*
> 
> Thanks for your answer! Package temp is 7 degrees higher than the hottest core. Sensor bug or hwinfo 64 bug?
> Yes, these settings work, no instability or other issues (intel burn test vey high passed, bf3, x264 bench etc etc).
> I guess you mean this is a good first step, right?
> 
> I dont believe I can reach 45x-normal temps using 412S under these circumstances (greek summer = very high ambient temp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For current settings, should I disable PLL internal?


For 4.5 you should have PLL overvoltage disabled anyway. I've only needed it for 4.6+ and the guide says 4.7.

As for the package temp, maybe try another program to see what it shows you. Make sure the remove the current program you have so the sensors don't show crazy reportings.

As for my issue where programs told me I was hitting 100C (no joke), it's seem to have either gone away or maybe this is the one time it wasn't reporting bogus temps for me. I'll do some more tests today to show you guys what I mean.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexx*
> 
> Thanks for your answer! Package temp is 7 degrees higher than the hottest core. Sensor bug or hwinfo 64 bug?
> Yes, these settings work, no instability or other issues (intel burn test vey high passed, bf3, x264 bench etc etc).
> I guess you mean this is a good first step, right?
> 
> I dont believe I can reach 45x-normal temps using 412S under these circumstances (greek summer = very high ambient temp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For current settings, should I disable PLL internal?


iPLL off might lower temps a little, but not much. I think that with the cooler you have, 45 should be fine if you do not overvolt it and tune in on the optimal vcore patiently. save the settings you have to a bios slot... then try the settings I recommended. 4.5GHz is not far away from where you asre and I bet that cooler can do it (use a good TIM like PK-1 or HeGrease, or Gelid extreme).

one thing about that board, it will overvolt thechip by 30-50mV compared to CPUZ. Be sure to use LLC3.


----------



## cosm0

Hey guys, so basically I've got a 3570k running at 4.5Ghz, +35 offset, +.04 turbo, spread off, iPPL off, vcore flux between 1.176 and 1.84, max temps are 70C and it seems quite stable. Cooling is a h100i with noctua fans all around. Any suggestions to get up to about 4.8~, I'm getting constant BSODs even when I ramp up the offset. Yes I am completely new and have very little knowledge.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosm0*
> 
> Hey guys, so basically I've got a 3570k running at 4.5Ghz, +35 offset, +.04 turbo, spread off, iPPL off, vcore flux between 1.176 and 1.84, max temps are 70C and it seems quite stable. Cooling is a h100i with noctua fans all around. Any suggestions to get up to about 4.8~, I'm getting constant BSODs even when I ramp up the offset. Yes I am completely new and have very little knowledge.


hats your idle vcore w/ the +0.035 offset? When you raise offset you increase your idle voltage. Usually you want to have your offset low +0.005 or so and then increase addition turbo voltage to stabilize your full load.


----------



## cosm0

0.96 - 1.048V, I've lowered offset to +5 and upped turbo to +.08, load vcore is 1.160v with temps around the 65c mark now. Idle vcore is around the same though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosm0*
> 
> 0.96 - 1.048V


unfortunately getting 48x on an ivy will likely require delidding the cpu. Intel used a poor tim between the die and IHS therefore the processor can not loose the heat quick enough. it's not hard - many have done it either with a razor blade or the vise/hammer (I've used both and the non-razor method is sooo easy).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade

as lucky is saying, you might want to flip your OC strategy and put 5mV in offset approx. 30 or soin turbo, LLC at 3, iPLL off etc according to the guide on pg 1...

you may get 45-46 with the H100, but 47-48 will require ~ 1.25-1.3x volts and it just can't shed the heat as is.


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok thats a good idle but Ivy can usually go lower. I would try a +0.005 and increase you turbo past the +0.004 where its at now to stabilize.

Basically if you were going to try and stabilize 4.8 or even adjust your 4.5ghz OC, you would first find the idle vcore you want using the correct offset. After that you don't touch offset anymore, only additional turbo voltage to increase voltage at full load.

EDIT: As JPMboy said 4.8 is a little difficult on Ivy due to temps so might want to take a look at the deliding thread if thats something you are comfortable doing


----------



## cosm0

I've confirmed stability after two 20 min prime95 runs, it's the weekend and I don't have time to complete a 24 hour prime test, I will when I go back to work. I'm sitting at 0.05+ offset, LLC at 3, iPLL off and turbo at +0.08. I was looking at deliding and might do that when Summer comes around as it runs at max 65c which is a temp I'm quite happy with.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosm0*
> 
> I've confirmed stability after two 20 min prime95 runs, it's the weekend and I don't have time to complete a 24 hour prime test, I will when I go back to work. I'm sitting at 0.05+ offset, LLC at 3, iPLL off and turbo at +0.08. I was looking at deliding and might do that when Summer comes around as it runs at max 65c which is a temp I'm quite happy with.


enjoy the OC!


----------



## cosm0

Might try for 4.8 - 5GHz if I can be bothered deliding sometime soon.


----------



## skyn3t

Hey is any way I can connect this Bitspower G 1/4" Temperature Sensor Stop Fitting (BP-WTP-CT) in the Mobo ?

Or i have to mod this to Thermal-Star Digital Gauge-Syle Thermometer (TM05)


I don't mid if i need to mod this but i was thinking in hook this up on the mobo.


----------



## toughboy

who got asrock z68 extreme 3 gen 3 guys? i have problem with the llc thingy only level 1 works for me








anybody got the same issue? anyway to fix this thing? hope you can help me guys


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I have discovered that HT off allows you to have less volts.

HT on
4.7GHz 1.23v Prime stable 80c

HT off
4.7GHz 1.20v Prime stable 75c

THis may be isolated to my system, but if others can confirm would be nice to add to the OP for people trying to break that 5GHz barrier. Or if they only game.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I have discovered that HT off allows you to have less volts.
> 
> HT on
> 4.7GHz 1.23v Prime stable 80c
> 
> HT off
> 4.7GHz 1.20v Prime stable 75c
> 
> THis may be isolated to my system, but if others can confirm would be nice to add to the OP for people trying to break that 5GHz barrier. Or if they only game.


Generally this is true, however most feel that disabling HT is counter intuitive considering that the the main reason for getting an I7 is to utilize HT.

This has been consistent with previous generations of processors as well, however due to the TIM used on IB and Haswell, it may have more of an impact on thermal performance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughboy*
> 
> who got asrock z68 extreme 3 gen 3 guys? i have problem with the llc thingy only level 1 works for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody got the same issue? anyway to fix this thing? hope you can help me guys


Yeah, i do. Havent had that prob. Did you reflash the bios?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Hey is any way I can connect this Bitspower G 1/4" Temperature Sensor Stop Fitting (BP-WTP-CT) in the Mobo ?
> 
> Or i have to mod this to Thermal-Star Digital Gauge-Syle Thermometer (TM05)
> 
> 
> I don't mid if i need to mod this but i was thinking in hook this up on the mobo.


What temp on the mobo do you want to measure?


----------



## spidey81

I think he's wanting to hook up the water temp sensor to the motherboard to read water temps through motherboard software. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What temp on the mobo do you want to measure?


no in the mobo but the water in my loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> I think he's wanting to hook up the water temp sensor to the motherboard to read water temps through motherboard software. I could be mistaken though.


you right

I was confuse when reading the mobo manual. I thought it had a 2 pin header for temp sensor so I could plug the Bitspower G 1/4" Temperature Sensor Stop Fitting (BP-WTP-CT) on to my reservoier in to the mobo and plug the "BP Stop Fitting" in the reservoir and read the temp trough software to display my water temp's . but i just found out that that's no possible because our mobo don't have this option.


----------



## toughboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, i do. Havent had that prob. Did you reflash the bios?


i did update the bios to L2.30A and still stuck with this problem. btw what bios version are u using?


----------



## p1muserfan

Overclocking my 3570K on my Extreme6 is kicking my butt. How am i able to overclock to 4.5 on offset voltage (+ .27 added turbo I belive) with Prime95 but then my machine won't even open a program and one my USB ports no longer works? When I go back to default BIOS settings everything is fine again. Should I be using fixed voltage maybe? I would think if the machine can pass Prime then FSX should be no problem, but not true. This is driving me crazy!


----------



## Lucky 23

You might need a higher offset. Post some screen shots of your bios settings by formatting a flash drive in FAT32 then reboot into bios and hit F12


----------



## p1muserfan

Quote:


> You might need a higher offset. Post some screen shots of your bios settings by formatting a flash drive in FAT32 then reboot into bios and hit F12


Here are my settings

130609113739.BMP 2304k .BMP file


130609114015.BMP 2304k .BMP file


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1muserfan*
> 
> Overclocking my 3570K on my Extreme6 is kicking my butt. How am i able to overclock to 4.5 on offset voltage (+ .27 added turbo I belive) with Prime95 but then my machine won't even open a program and one my USB ports no longer works? When I go back to default BIOS settings everything is fine again. Should I be using fixed voltage maybe? I would think if the machine can pass Prime then FSX should be no problem, but not true. This is driving me crazy!


Always use fixes when first finding your stable OC. Then switch to offset.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughboy*
> 
> i did update the bios to L2.30A and still stuck with this problem. btw what bios version are u using?


Like 1.3.







. never needed to flash it.

When you say LLC is only working at one setting... Which setting and how didnyou compare the vdroop effect?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1muserfan*
> 
> Here are my settings
> 
> 130609113739.BMP 2304k .BMP file
> 
> 
> 130609114015.BMP 2304k .BMP file


Set your Ram voltage to 1.5v. Whats your idle vcore?There is no reason to use fixed on these CPU's, try increasing offset to a +0.010


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1muserfan*
> 
> Overclocking my 3570K on my Extreme6 is kicking my butt. How am i able to overclock to 4.5 on offset voltage (+ .27 added turbo I belive) with Prime95 but then my machine won't even open a program and one my USB ports no longer works? When I go back to default BIOS settings everything is fine again. Should I be using fixed voltage maybe? I would think if the machine can pass Prime then FSX should be no problem, but not true. This is driving me crazy!


Make sure you read the thread in this forum, or the article @ sinhardware about the Extreme 6 and poor vcore reporting to os and bios software. You may het as much as 80 mV more than cpuz reports. Only way to know for sure is to use a DMM on the capacitor.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Make sure you read the thread in this forum, or the article @ sinhardware about the Extreme 6 and poor vcore reporting to os and bios software. You may het as much as 80 mV more than cpuz reports. Only way to know for sure is to use a DMM on the capacitor.


Newer bios updates fixed this. I confirmed with a DMM on mine. unless E6 did not get an update.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Newer bios updates fixed this. I confirmed with a DMM on mine. unless E6 did not get an update.


That is VERY good news. As you probably know there was a big stink about this earlier this year. Good to see asrock step up - we all new it was a nios fix away.


----------



## p1muserfan

QUOTE]]Set your Ram voltage to 1.5v. Whats your idle vcore?There is no reason to use fixed on these CPU's, try increasing offset to a +0.010[/QUOTE

My Ram voltage is at 1.5. i have no idea what my idle VCore is. i just went by the guide at started at .005 offset and +.004 turbo. I successfully passed Prime at those voltages for 4.0. The guide says to increase the multiplier by 1 until failure and then bump the turbo by 1 notch (.004) until it passes. The fact that bumping the offset never came up in the guide was kind of confusing. If it's a combination of the 2, then I'm really confused, too many variables to play with...


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p1muserfan*
> 
> QUOTE]]Set your Ram voltage to 1.5v. Whats your idle vcore?There is no reason to use fixed on these CPU's, try increasing offset to a +0.010[/QUOTE
> 
> My Ram voltage is at 1.5. i have no idea what my idle VCore is. i just went by the guide at started at .005 offset and +.004 turbo. I successfully passed Prime at those voltages for 4.0. The guide says to increase the multiplier by 1 until failure and then bump the turbo by 1 notch (.004) until it passes. The fact that bumping the offset never came up in the guide was kind of confusing. If it's a combination of the 2, then I'm really confused, too many variables to play with...


If you look at CPU-z you will see your idle voltage when the multi is at 16. Your ram voltage is on auto. I would just set it at 1.5v. The guide does not include every bit of information, its just an overview so the offset/turbo settings might not work for every CPU.


----------



## Chaython

When I run offset mode +0 it goes up to 1.404v in cpu-z (load)
When I set offset higher it just goes higher
If I set negative offset the system will randomly crash
fix?


----------



## Lucky 23

There shouldn't be a +0, the middle is a -0.005 and a +0.005. What Overclock are you trying to hit?


----------



## Chaython

Sorry I'm running a gigabyte board
I just use this for reference so thought I'd ask here
I believe gigabyte offset is called dvid it has a 0 and goes by .005 I am just trying to run 4.5 with an offset on my 2600k cause I originally used just vcore


----------



## skyn3t

hey i need some input to get this 3570k running 4.8 to 5.0 i can make it stable at 4.7 1.34 but i cannot get it to 4.8 but i want it yo get 4.9 if I can. I had played a lot with settings but I really getting into my nerves. anyone could share some nice info.

PS: do replay just UP the "Voltage"


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> Sorry I'm running a gigabyte board
> I just use this for reference so thought I'd ask here
> I believe gigabyte offset is called dvid it has a 0 and goes by .005 I am just trying to run 4.5 with an offset on my 2600k cause I originally used just vcore


Oh ok well i dont think your board has additional turbo voltage so you will just need to increase offset if P95 fails.

What idle and full load vcore does a +0.005 offset give you? What multi?


----------



## Chaython

+o.oo5 gives 1.404v load
andlowest is .932 idle but jumps a lot
if I set negative offset it will crash after sometime (don't need to run prime for it to crash) -.3 starts but crashs after just an hour of running the comp (random blue screen)
I'm running bclock auto (100 - 100.55) x45 turbo boost off igpu off


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hey i need some input to get this 3570k running 4.8 to 5.0 i can make it stable at 4.7 1.34 but i cannot get it to 4.8 but i want it yo get 4.9 if I can. I had played a lot with settings but I really getting into my nerves. anyone could share some nice info.
> 
> PS: do replay just UP the "Voltage"


What do you get? 101 or 124? Or neither?


----------



## Skorov

Hey guys,

I'm having trouble hitting a stable OC for even 4.5GHz... =S

I've read a few different guides that give different settings. I followed this one because I have an i5 3750k and an ASRock z77 Extreme 4.

I've tried several settings, but I keep getting a BSOD with various error codes. The best I can get is about 1-2 minutes on Prime95. If I keep increasing the Vcore (tried Turbo Boost, Offset and Fixed here), I get a code 0x124 almost instantly after I start Prime95. I've tried increasing and decreasing the VTT. Doesn't help.

Any advice? I'm aiming for 5GHz. I am yet to hit over 63C with this setup.

Cheers


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> +o.oo5 gives 1.404v load
> andlowest is .932 idle but jumps a lot
> if I set negative offset it will crash after sometime (don't need to run prime for it to crash) -.3 starts but crashs after just an hour of running the comp (random blue screen)
> I'm running bclock auto (100 - 100.55) x45 turbo boost off igpu off


Wow 1.404v w/ a +0.005 offset. Does your bios support taking screenshots of your settings w/ a flash drive in FAT32?

What level LLC are you using?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorov*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm having trouble hitting a stable OC for even 4.5GHz... =S
> 
> I've read a few different guides that give different settings. I followed this one because I have an i5 3750k and an ASRock z77 Extreme 4.
> 
> I've tried several settings, but I keep getting a BSOD with various error codes. The best I can get is about 1-2 minutes on Prime95. If I keep increasing the Vcore (tried Turbo Boost, Offset and Fixed here), I get a code 0x124 almost instantly after I start Prime95. I've tried increasing and decreasing the VTT. Doesn't help.
> 
> Any advice? I'm aiming for 5GHz. I am yet to hit over 63C with this setup.
> 
> Cheers


Can your take some screen shots of your bios settings, Format a flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios and hit F12.

What idle and full load vcore are you getting in CPU-z w/ a +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo?


----------



## Skorov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Can your take some screen shots of your bios settings, Format a flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios and hit F12.
> 
> What idle and full load vcore are you getting in CPU-z w/ a +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo?


Hi, thanks for the assistance.

4.4GHz
0.856 @ idle
1.160 @ load

Here are some screenshots:


----------



## Chaython

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Wow 1.404v w/ a +0.005 offset. Does your bios support taking screenshots of your settings w/ a flash drive in FAT32?
> 
> What level LLC are you using?


Ya I can take screenshots I will when I get home from school
I believe Llc is auto before I had it on high cause someone told me to put high and try go 5ghz (unless I am thinking of something else)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What do you get? 101 or 124? Or neither?


what?


----------



## Yanush

Hi there, I hope you can put little more light on my OC thing









I have 3770k and extreme4 mobo.

I followed the guide step by step (because earlier i did OC but from time to time i got BSOD so i decided to do this once and good).

My goal is 4.5 Ghz

My vcore offset is +0,025
Turbo voltage +0,004

The max vcore i noted durning prime95 (cpuz, hw monitor) is 1.200 V and max temp 80C (on the hotest core)

EDIT: Those are the highest values noticed in programs, but when i look on the values durnig the test, its usually vcore 1.184 and temp 66C

EDIT: I read in this topic that the issue with bad vcore values reported on asrock motherboard is already fixed by bios update yes? (i have the newest). So i dont need to worry - what i see is what i get?

But the problem is...i can pass the test which is described in guide (custom made settings) - when i do test exacly like in guide, after some time i got errors on 2 cores, nothing crash, and prime continue, but errors on cores.
BUT if i change one thing in the custom settings of prime95 test - it pass! And its The memory to test setting (default is 1600, but guide says to set 512 x ammount of RAM, so in my case 512 x 16)
If i leave default 1600 everything is ok, if i change, cores erros.

The question is - is my overclock bad, or my RAM sucks? Or neither - just this is some weird setting?


----------



## Chaython

I believe negative Dvid lowers all voltage including idle which is why it crashs runs at under .9v with my negative dvid


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what?


Uh, you said above 4.7 your Oc was unstable... Well, what kind of instability? Bsod, whea? What ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yanush*
> 
> Hi there, I hope you can put little more light on my OC thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3770k and extreme4 mobo.
> 
> I followed the guide step by step (because earlier i did OC but from time to time i got BSOD so i decided to do this once and good).
> 
> My goal is 4.5 Ghz
> 
> My vcore offset is +0,025
> Turbo voltage +0,004
> 
> The max vcore i noted durning prime95 (cpuz, hw monitor) is 1.200 V and max temp 80C (on the hotest core)
> 
> EDIT: Those are the highest values noticed in programs, but when i look on the values durnig the test, its usually vcore 1.184 and temp 66C
> 
> EDIT: I read in this topic that the issue with bad vcore values reported on asrock motherboard is already fixed by bios update yes? (i have the newest). So i dont need to worry - what i see is what i get?
> 
> But the problem is...i can pass the test which is described in guide (custom made settings) - when i do test exacly like in guide, after some time i got errors on 2 cores, nothing crash, and prime continue, but errors on cores.
> BUT if i change one thing in the custom settings of prime95 test - it pass! And its The memory to test setting (default is 1600, but guide says to set 512 x ammount of RAM, so in my case 512 x 16)
> If i leave default 1600 everything is ok, if i change, cores erros.
> 
> The question is - is my overclock bad, or my RAM sucks? Or neither - just this is some weird setting?


The cpu IMC controls the ram, so when you OC the cpu it will afect the ram... Sometimes no problem, sometimes a little more vcore or one notch increase in vtt will fix it... Make sure the XMP profile is loading the correct settings for your ram - match the specs to settings.
this is of course after your ram passes several cycles (passes) of memtest+. If you did not test the ram with memtest, you should do that first.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Uh, you said above 4.7 your Oc was unstable... Well, what kind of instability? Bsod, whea? What ?


This is the BSO list as much i can up vCore tweaks here and there dunnot if I', missing thing here of ifd my cpu won't pass 4.7 stable. I can do 4.7 stable with offset level 2. so


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is the BSO list as much i can up vCore tweaks here and there dunnot if I', missing thing here of ifd my cpu won't pass 4.7 stable. I can do 4.7 stable with offset level 2. so


Skyn3t- 116 and 119 are related to your graphics subsystem, cards or drivers. I know you are doing valley... I assume you oc your cpu with cards at stock - right? Set the cards to stock and try the following:

1. Open a command prompt at type in: sfc /scannow. If the windows file integrity checker reports that it could not repair any files (if it finds antt corrupted) we can later look at the cbs.log file with a script to search for the offending kernel files.
2. Verify that direct X is okay (dxdiag)
3. Do a clean install of the drivers.

Then try your oc again. Those are not true OC related bugchecks. Thats your graphics subsystem.

And check the WHEA list for correctable machine check errors. You may have a bunch in there. (Event viewer, services, ms, kernel-WHEA)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Skyn3t- 116 and 119 are related to your graphics subsystem, cards or drivers. I know you are doing valley... I assume you oc your cpu with cards at stock - right? Set the cards to stock and try the following:
> 
> 1. Open a command prompt at type in: sfc /scannow. If the windows file integrity checker reports that it could not repair any files (if it finds antt corrupted) we can later look at the cbs.log file with a script to search for the offending kernel files.
> 2. Verify that direct X is okay (dxdiag)
> 3. Do a clean install of the drivers.
> 
> Then try your oc again. Those are not true OC related bugchecks. Thats your graphics subsystem.
> 
> And check the WHEA list for correctable machine check errors. You may have a bunch in there. (Event viewer, services, ms, kernel-WHEA)


Quote:


> C:\WINDOWS\system32>sfc /scannow
> Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.
> Beginning verification phase of system scan.
> Verification 100% complete.
> Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>


direct X is OK

DxDiag.txt 66k .txt file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> direct X is OK
> 
> DxDiag.txt 66k .txt file


Great... process of elimination. that's troubleshooting. So gpu is at stock and the cpu OC still gives a 116 or 119?

Wait... What? Check the end of the dxdiag file... Are n't there a few problem codes there?

edit: if i do the same command on this rig - no problems in eh window report - yours is the same, right?


----------



## Chaython

i pushed the screen shot button in bios but don't see any pictures anywhere and no prompts came up
where is auto save


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> i pushed the screen shot button in bios but don't see any pictures anywhere and no prompts came up
> where is auto save


when you are in bios wiith a USb key in .. hit F12. the screenshot is on the USB key. the USB key has to be in before you post to bios.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorov*
> 
> Hi, thanks for the assistance.
> 
> 4.4GHz
> 0.856 @ idle
> 1.160 @ load


Settings look good. You shouldn't need internal PLL voltage enabled. IIRC most people need around 1.2v -1.25v for 4.5Ghz on the 3570k. Run P95 and when it fails then increase additional turbo voltage.


----------



## skyn3t

yeah I could hit 4.8GHz stable for bench only but Valley software still crashes or the FPS drops so badly in bench. best choice right now it 4.7 full stable.


----------



## Skorov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Settings look good. You shouldn't need internal PLL voltage enabled. IIRC most people need around 1.2v -1.25v for 4.5Ghz on the 3570k. Run P95 and when it fails then increase additional turbo voltage.


I've tried all voltages as high as 1.40v with both 4.5GHz and 4.6GHz. With PLL enable and disabled.

Still gives me BSOD most of the time.

Not sure what to try next...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> yeah I could hit 4.8GHz stable for bench only but Valley software still crashes or the FPS drops so badly in bench. best choice right now it 4.7 full stable.


you're good to go then...


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorov*
> 
> I've tried all voltages as high as 1.40v with both 4.5GHz and 4.6GHz. With PLL enable and disabled.
> 
> Still gives me BSOD most of the time.
> 
> Not sure what to try next...


Which BSOD's are you getting?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you're good to go then...


not yet LOL I want 4.8 so badly.


----------



## Skorov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Which BSOD's are you getting?


There are about 8 different ones I've seen. It usually goes like this...
I increase multiplier, do test and receive various BSOD's. Usually 0x1E.

So I increase the Turbo Boost. I keep retesting till I get a voltage where the test runs for about 2 minutes, then BSOD.

As I increase Turbo, the BSOD's are almost always 0x124 and occur about 3 seconds after I start the test.

I've just run the tests again and written down the results. See attachment.

results.txt 1k .txt file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> not yet LOL I want 4.8 so badly.


The fps drop is likely due to MCEs causing a recalc until check sums match... Unstable oc. If you want to post your bios settings here (F12 on each bios page) maybe we can help. Without more info/specifics not much anyone can do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorov*
> 
> There are about 8 different ones I've seen. It usually goes like this...
> I increase multiplier, do test and receive various BSOD's. Usually 0x1E.
> 
> So I increase the Turbo Boost. I keep retesting till I get a voltage where the test runs for about 2 minutes, then BSOD.
> 
> As I increase Turbo, the BSOD's are almost always 0x124 and occur about 3 seconds after I start the test.
> 
> I've just run the tests again and written down the results. See attachment.
> 
> results.txt 1k .txt file


124s are a real btch. What cpu, mobo, ram...etc. fill out rigbuilder and add it to your sig block


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The fps drop is likely due to MCEs causing a recalc until check sums match... Unstable oc. If you want to post your bios settings here (F12 on each bios page) maybe we can help. Without more info/specifics not much anyone can do.


consider it done Sir.


----------



## Skorov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 124s are a real btch. What cpu, mobo, ram...etc. fill out rigbuilder and add it to your sig block


Done and done!

Any suggestions? I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skorov*
> 
> Done and done!
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm willing to try anything.


In many cases with an ivy, 124s occur because the ram is not set correctly or because the VTT is too low/high at auto. First, what is the highest OC you have which you think is stable? Reload this (save to a bios slot, along with a stock setting of bios which has your boot dev, ACHI or raid or what ever set... But everything else stock/auto). MAKE sure that the XMP loads the correct settings- compare vs manuf specs.

With you r best stable oc loaded, open IBT or p95 and run one or both with increasing amounts of ram committed. For ibt, use high to extreme. Same for p95, which you should set to large ffts for this purpose (loads ram much more than small ffts). Increase the ram until it is topped out and stable, or until either crashes or throws a 124. If it does get a 124, go into bios and raise or lower vtt by one notch... Test again. Yeah, it's slow but the only way. Tere's no quick fix for this.

Before any of the above, search "wheaville" in this forum and create the machine check error (=whea) alert... You need this to catch 124s before it completely farks the run.

Try this, then either way, post to bios with a clean usb key in abd hit F12 on every bios page, scroll where needed, f12 again. And post em here using the paperclip method in the editor.

Oh yeah - you cleared your ram hardware with memtest+ , right?


----------



## Skorov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In many cases with an ivy, 124s occur because the ram is not set correctly or because the VTT is too low/high at auto. First, what is the highest OC you have which you think is stable? Reload this (save to a bios slot, along with a stock setting of bios which has your boot dev, ACHI or raid or what ever set... But everything else stock/auto). MAKE sure that the XMP loads the correct settings- compare vs manuf specs.
> 
> With you r best stable oc loaded, open IBT or p95 and run one or both with increasing amounts of ram committed. For ibt, use high to extreme. Same for p95, which you should set to large ffts for this purpose (loads ram much more than small ffts). Increase the ram until it is topped out and stable, or until either crashes or throws a 124. If it does get a 124, go into bios and raise or lower vtt by one notch... Test again. Yeah, it's slow but the only way. Tere's no quick fix for this.
> 
> Before any of the above, search "wheaville" in this forum and create the machine check error (=whea) alert... You need this to catch 124s before it completely farks the run.
> 
> Try this, then either way, post to bios with a clean usb key in abd hit F12 on every bios page, scroll where needed, f12 again. And post em here using the paperclip method in the editor.
> 
> Oh yeah - you cleared your ram hardware with memtest+ , right?


Ok, let me just confirm...

I am to ignore the BIOS settings given in this guide and set everything to default except the boot, ACHI, RAM, multiplier and Boost settings. Just for reference, I'm running 4.5GHz with a 0.012v Boost. These are the only 2 CPU related settings I am going to change from stock (for now). My RAM has a Tested Voltage of 1.35v, Tested Speed of 1600MHz and Tested Latency of 9-9-9-24.

Actually, come to think of it, I've been using 1.5v or 1.55v for my RAM voltage. I'm going to test it with 1.35v shortly.

I've been using P95 with Max FFT size 4096K and Memory to use 12000MB. (I have 16GB RAM). Is this enough memory usage? Performance Monitor says I have 13.2GHz available after Windows fully boots.

I'll do some research on wheaville and run the tests tomorrow after work.

I haven't done a memtest yet. And I feel silly saying that. =P I just assumed that I would be crashing at a lower OC too if the memory was faulty. I'll do a memtest tomorrow as well.

Ok! So a few things to try... I'll get back to you.

Many thanks.

Edit: Actually I wouldn't call 4.5GHz stable. I just did 2 quick P95 tests (1.35v and 1.55v memory voltage). Both gave me 124s within 1 minute.


----------



## Jpmboy

Okay, first the all stock settings should be saved in bios slot 1. Its for easy return to stock rather than clr cmos. Then DO use the settings on this guide to get to the highest stable oc with your ram at auto as above .... After a few clean passes of memtest.

Also, set your gpu at default clocks while we get your cpu stable.

Once you get thru memtest, pst bios shots of what you had for 45x which failed above. Will it pass p95 if only 1600mb is committed to the stress test?


----------



## Chaython

changing LLC from auto to low the voltages wont move no matter what dvid I set
SO for example I went as extreme as -.05 and it still goes to 1.404 load
http://valid.canardpc.com/2830756


----------



## toughboy

hello guys, first i would like to thank mr. Jpmboy for helping me overclock my sandybridge i5-2500k w/ asrock extreme 3 gen 3 z68 mobo @ 4.2 ghz.

so i would like help those people that are also like me new to overclocking stuffs, with the help of mr. Jpmboy i got mine running stable @ 4.2 ghz (stock cooling) with these following settings:

multiplier: 42
internal pll: disabled
spread spectrum: disabled

core voltage: offset to -0.65
llc: lvl 3

C1E: enabled
C3: disabled
C6: disabled
package C: disabled

all other settings that the not mention where are default/auto. im sticking with 4.2 ghz because of still using stock cooling. voltage during load were 1.232v-1.2v. my temps are around 75-80 C during 10 mins of prime95..

if you cant understand these things i can provide you bios screenshots for better understanding. just pm me


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ well done. when you get your new cooler drop back in and take it to 4.5!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> changing LLC from auto to low the voltages wont move no matter what dvid I set
> SO for example I went as extreme as -.05 and it still goes to 1.404 load
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2830756


In that case you will probably have to use fixed voltage. There is too much gap between you idle and full load with a +0.005 offset, you do have enough adjustment to stabilize from what i can see.

Just for example a +0.005 offset for me would be around a 1.000v idle and a 1.29v +/- full load.


----------



## Chaython

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> In that case you will probably have to use fixed voltage. There is too much gap between you idle and full load with a +0.005 offset, you do have enough adjustment to stabilize from what i can see.
> 
> Just for example a +0.005 offset for me would be around a 1.000v idle and a 1.29v +/- full load.


Is there any other thing I can try though?
There are so many settings left on auto. They should have something where you can just set a max voltage instead of setting an always on voltage or turning down all voltages


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> Is there any other thing I can try though?
> There are so many settings left on auto. They should have something where you can just set a max voltage instead of setting an always on voltage or turning down all voltages


I dont think so, when it comes to Vcore your only options in bios should be auto, fixed, or offset.


----------



## Skorov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay, first the all stock settings should be saved in bios slot 1. Its for easy return to stock rather than clr cmos. Then DO use the settings on this guide to get to the highest stable oc with your ram at auto as above .... After a few clean passes of memtest.
> 
> Also, set your gpu at default clocks while we get your cpu stable.
> 
> Once you get thru memtest, pst bios shots of what you had for 45x which failed above. Will it pass p95 if only 1600mb is committed to the stress test?


No luck... =(

I've tested the VTT range from 1.02v to 1.085v using a few different settings. The result is the same. 0x124 after 1 minute or less.

Tried using 1600mb given to P95. No change.

Ran memtest for over 9 hours with no errors.

GPU is at stock speeds.

I read the "wheaVille" guide about creating event alerts. I'm not sure what this is supposed to do. I created the alert as instructed but still get a BSOD and no actual alert message. This is probably because I am using Windows 8. How is it beneficial for testing?

I've taken screenshots of the settings I used. Here they are...

01.jpg 95k .jpg file


02.jpg 107k .jpg file


03.jpg 101k .jpg file


04.jpg 102k .jpg file


05.jpg 106k .jpg file


06.jpg 97k .jpg file


07.jpg 98k .jpg file


08.jpg 109k .jpg file


09.jpg 88k .jpg file


10.jpg 87k .jpg file


11.jpg 101k .jpg file


12.jpg 82k .jpg file


13.jpg 74k .jpg file


14.jpg 76k .jpg file


15.jpg 93k .jpg file


16.jpg 78k .jpg file


17.jpg 74k .jpg file


18.jpg 102k .jpg file


19.jpg 96k .jpg file


20.jpg 79k .jpg file


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ thanks. Will take a look.


----------



## Jpmboy

Well, your settings look fine. And with a 9h memtest pass, the ram is solid. AND - this does not occur when you set everything to stock, including the graphics cards? So, 124s - if not a simple vcore fix, you did try raising vcore?- are difficult to trouble shoot. You have some options... 1) go to sysnative forums and post the problem, these guys will dissect the dmp file to find the offending hardware. 2) remove all unnecessary hardware (gou, usb, etc) use the on board graphics (uninstall all associated drivers for hardware you remove) and by a process of elimination, find the culprit.

Open a command prompt, type in sfc /scannow if you have not already. If it reports any file integrity violations, you can assume any 3rd party drivers may be also corrupted. Reinstall.

It's not uncommon to not see whea before a 124. I would first try lowering or raising vcore (offset, not turbo) lowering... Until you get whea, raise until it either gets stable or the 124s happen even faster.


----------



## Skorov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well, your settings look fine. And with a 9h memtest pass, the ram is solid. AND - this does not occur when you set everything to stock, including the graphics cards? So, 124s - if not a simple vcore fix, you did try raising vcore?- are difficult to trouble shoot. You have some options... 1) go to sysnative forums and post the problem, these guys will dissect the dmp file to find the offending hardware. 2) remove all unnecessary hardware (gou, usb, etc) use the on board graphics (uninstall all associated drivers for hardware you remove) and by a process of elimination, find the culprit.
> 
> Open a command prompt, type in sfc /scannow if you have not already. If it reports any file integrity violations, you can assume any 3rd party drivers may be also corrupted. Reinstall.
> 
> It's not uncommon to not see whea before a 124. I would first try lowering or raising vcore (offset, not turbo) lowering... Until you get whea, raise until it either gets stable or the 124s happen even faster.


That's right. This only happens at 4.5GHz+. I am yet to see a WHEA blue screen with other clock speeds. Everything else is stock. (RAM "stock" are the settings in the screenshots).

I should also clarify, I am running windows 8 which has a different BSOD. I never see an error message before the BSOD. Once the BSOD occurs, it says, "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR". It gives me no more information. A google search turned up that the corresponding error code is 0x124.

sfc shows no integrity violations.

I've tried raising the vcore via fixed voltage. I'll try using offset this time and also try lowering it.

After this, I'll ask at sysnative. Disassembling my parts will be a real ***** due to the water cooling, so I'll leave that as a last resort.

Cheers, I'll let you know how it goes.

Update: Nothing worked. Off to sysnative I go...


----------



## Yanush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The cpu IMC controls the ram, so when you OC the cpu it will afect the ram... Sometimes no problem, sometimes a little more vcore or one notch increase in vtt will fix it... Make sure the XMP profile is loading the correct settings for your ram - match the specs to settings.
> this is of course after your ram passes several cycles (passes) of memtest+. If you did not test the ram with memtest, you should do that first.


Hi,

Thanks for response - testing took me a while...

So as a backgoround info: I overclocked cpu to 4.5 Ghz with vcore offset +0,025 Turbo voltage +0,008 (max vcore durning prime95 reported as 1.200

All settings was done with this tutorial, it means ram was set manually to the values matched their specyfication (i dont know if that matters, because the AUTO values was exacly this same, it detect proper values wuithout problems, but still, i wanted to follow the manual)
All the test below was done with this CPU overclocked settings.

As you mentioned the instability could be memory (because test failed usually when lot of ram was tested with CPU) and guess what:

*I have 16GB ram dual channel (4x4GB)*

I did memtest - in first 10 min more than 115 errors detected...(so i didnt test it much longer, obviously something is wrong)
I did windows memory test - also detect errors
I did prime95 custom test (from this tutorial) with memory to test 8GB - errors in first 5 min on two or three cores

So i opened up my PC, unfortunatelly my big cooler is blocking most of ram slots, so i only had acces to one stick (without a need to take of all cpu cooling) so i decided to try my luck, and i pulled of this one stick (B2, the last one). And ...

*With 12GB of RAM (3x4GB):*

I did memtest - one hour without single error
I did prime95 custom test (from this tutorial) with memory to test 8GB - 1 hour without any errors...
So i thought i am lucky! It was the stick (or the slot) but at least i knew which one.

But i wanted to make sure - i put back the stick which i removed before, to test again and see errors again, so..

*With 16GB of RAM (4x4GB)*:

I did memtest - no errors in 1 hour!! I was totally suprised and said to myself "no no, its a trick", so to make sure, i left memtest for all night long, it run more than 10 hours...WITHOUT SINGLE ERROR (5 pasess)
I did prime95 custom test (from this tutorial) with memory to test 8GB - NO ERRORS in 2 hours...
I did prime95 custom test (from this tutorial) BUT with memory to test 13,5GB (just to make it extreme for memory) - NO ERRORS in almost one hour (and this test is currently running so i will keep it for 2 hours)
LOL? What happened? The only logical explanation for me could be that somehow, the stick was not inserted corectly, and by accident, when i pulled it off and put in back, i "fixed" it.

But the bizzare thing is...I just did Windows memory test and it detect problems...

Don`t know what to do:

Should i beliebe 10 hours memtest and prime95 even if windows memory tool shows errors?
Why i had errors before in any test...

Memory is on lifetime warranty but i dont know if i should do anything - if they will test memory and see its ok they would just send it back to me.

Need help!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yanush*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for response - testing took me a while...
> 
> So as a backgoround info: I overclocked cpu to 4.5 Ghz with vcore offset +0,025 Turbo voltage +0,008 (max vcore durning prime95 reported as 1.200


Just looking at your first sentence only. Your going about it the opposite way. It all depends on your idle vcore and if your idle will remain stable with a lower offset but what you want is low offset and increase turbo to stabilize full load. So usually low offset/ higher turbo not high offset low turbo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yanush*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for response - testing took me a while...
> 
> So as a backgoround info: I overclocked cpu to 4.5 Ghz with vcore offset +0,025 Turbo voltage +0,008 (max vcore durning prime95 reported as 1.200
> 
> All settings was done with this tutorial, it means ram was set manually to the values matched their specyfication (i dont know if that matters, because the AUTO values was exacly this same, it detect proper values wuithout problems, but still, i wanted to follow the manual)
> All the test below was done with this CPU overclocked settings.
> 
> As you mentioned the instability could be memory (because test failed usually when lot of ram was tested with CPU) and guess what:
> 
> *I have 16GB ram dual channel (4x4GB)*
> 
> I did memtest - in first 10 min more than 115 errors detected...(so i didnt test it much longer, obviously something is wrong)
> I did windows memory test - also detect errors
> I did prime95 custom test (from this tutorial) with memory to test 8GB - errors in first 5 min on two or three cores
> 
> So i opened up my PC, unfortunatelly my big cooler is blocking most of ram slots, so i only had acces to one stick (without a need to take of all cpu cooling) so i decided to try my luck, and i pulled of this one stick (B2, the last one). And ...
> 
> *With 12GB of RAM (3x4GB):*
> 
> I did memtest - one hour without single error
> I did prime95 custom test (from this tutorial) with memory to test 8GB - 1 hour without any errors...
> So i thought i am lucky! It was the stick (or the slot) but at least i knew which one.
> 
> But i wanted to make sure - i put back the stick which i removed before, to test again and see errors again, so..
> 
> *With 16GB of RAM (4x4GB)*:
> 
> I did memtest - no errors in 1 hour!! I was totally suprised and said to myself "no no, its a trick", so to make sure, i left memtest for all night long, it run more than 10 hours...WITHOUT SINGLE ERROR (5 pasess)
> I did prime95 custom test (from this tutorial) with memory to test 8GB - NO ERRORS in 2 hours...
> I did prime95 custom test (from this tutorial) BUT with memory to test 13,5GB (just to make it extreme for memory) - NO ERRORS in almost one hour (and this test is currently running so i will keep it for 2 hours)
> LOL? What happened? The only logical explanation for me could be that somehow, the stick was not inserted corectly, and by accident, when i pulled it off and put in back, i "fixed" it.
> 
> But the bizzare thing is...I just did Windows memory test and it detect problems...
> 
> Don`t know what to do:
> 
> Should i beliebe 10 hours memtest and prime95 even if windows memory tool shows errors?
> Why i had errors before in any test...
> 
> Memory is on lifetime warranty but i dont know if i should do anything - if they will test memory and see its ok they would just send it back to me.
> 
> Need help!


Easy fix! That stick was not seated properly!


----------



## Yanush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Easy fix! That stick was not seated properly!


The question is why Windows Memory Tool is founding errors (i dont know exactly what kind of errors, because after using the in-build windows tool computer restarts and after there is a message "Windows found problems with your memory")

Should i just ignore that...?


----------



## Azraelus66

Hello,

Im new to overclocking and using this guide to learn.
I've 'set all the settings to recommended and started overclocking, i passed the starting off part until 4.4 ghz, when i put it to 4.5 it wouldn't start up my pc anymore and when I put it to 4.5 in extu it will crash my computer. So i increased my additional turbo boost voltage by one, to +0.008v and it worked and I passed. then the same thing happened, i put it to 4.6ghz and the pc would crash or not start. I increased the turbo boost voltage to +0.0012v but it still wouldn't start. So I figured it was getting to little iddle voltage all of a sudden and increased the offset voltage a step but that didn't help either.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azraelus66*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Im new to overclocking and using this guide to learn.
> I've 'set all the settings to recommended and started overclocking, i passed the starting off part until 4.4 ghz, when i put it to 4.5 it wouldn't start up my pc anymore and when I put it to 4.5 in extu it will crash my computer. So i increased my additional turbo boost voltage by one, to +0.008v and it worked and I passed. then the same thing happened, i put it to 4.6ghz and the pc would crash or not start. I increased the turbo boost voltage to +0.0012v but it still wouldn't start. So I figured it was getting to little iddle voltage all of a sudden and increased the offset voltage a step but that didn't help either.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You haven't added enough turbo voltage. Understand that you adding small fractions of a volt (mV) to your cpu each time you increase offset or turbo. There is not much increase in full load voltage going from say a +0.004 to a +0.008 turbo. Whats your CPU-z idle and full load vcore? How long are are you running P95 for?


----------



## Lucky 23

nevermind


----------



## hotrod717

Couple of questions -
Does Sandy take more voltage to stabilize than Ivy? What would be a average vcore for 4.6ghz. Is Sandy limited to running 2133 or lower memory? Is there a setting I can raise to help with memory stability over 1866? My 2700k memory is at 1866. I tried at 2133 and just couldn't get it stable until I dropped it down to 1866. Are there any other settings that is a must with Sandy for oc'ing stability. I had been running a 3770k and tried using the same settings to get 4.6, but it wasn't working out.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Couple of questions -
> Does Sandy take more voltage to stabilize than Ivy? What would be a average vcore for 4.6ghz. Is Sandy limited to running 2133 or lower memory? Is there a setting I can raise to help with memory stability over 1866? My 2700k memory is at 1866. I tried at 2133 and just couldn't get it stable until I dropped it down to 1866. Are there any other settings that is a must with Sandy for oc'ing stability. I had been running a 3770k and tried using the same settings to get 4.6, but it wasn't working out.


My 2500k is stable with 1.336-1.344v. What speed is your Ram? Each chip is different so you can't use your previous settings. You will need to completely start over when OCing a different chip


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> My 2500k is stable with 1.336-1.344v. What speed is your Ram? Each chip is different so you can't use your previous settings. You will need to completely start over when OCing a different chip


Currently my ram is at 1866. And after a bit of reading I guess I'm pretty good at 1.344v and 4.6ghz with a 2700k. A lot of 2500k's seem to need that for 4.5ghz stable. I think I was just going for too low of a vcore coming from a 3770k. I'm going to do some testing with the ram. It has been good for 7-9-8-21 @ 1866 in the past and 8-10-9-24 is where it is now. You're right in different chip, I was looking for a easy fix, but should know by now that it takes time, information and patience! It scores unbeleivably close to the 3770k in most areas and actually surpasses it in sata latency. Too bad I delidded my 3770k or I might have sold it and just kept rocking this. It will probably be a week until I get my clu, so I'm going to enjoy this while its installed.


----------



## Azraelus66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You haven't added enough turbo voltage. Understand that you adding small fractions of a volt (mV) to your cpu each time you increase offset or turbo. There is not much increase in full load voltage going from say a +0.004 to a +0.008 turbo. Whats your CPU-z idle and full load vcore? How long are are you running P95 for?


I'm not 100% sure which voltage you ment, so screenies for you!
idle


load


And I run prime 95 for 5 minutes, however I wasn't even able to run it in the situation of my first post.

So I should put my turbo boost up 2 steps and my multiplier 1?
Because it seems to me that only adds voltage when I'm under load and it craps out on me when starting windows which won't really put that much load on it or does it?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azraelus66*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure which voltage you ment, so screenies for you!
> 
> And I run prime 95 for 5 minutes, however I wasn't even able to run it in the situation of my first post.
> 
> So I should put my turbo boost up 2 steps and my multiplier 1?
> Because it seems to me that only adds voltage when I'm under load and it craps out on me when starting windows which won't really put that much load on it or does it?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Offset increases/decreases your idle and full load voltage. Addition Turbo voltage adds to the full load voltage provided by the current offset. Turbo increase your full load without having to change your offset, this help you to maintain a low idle voltage.

Do you have your power settings in windows set to balanced? Your multi in CPU-z should decrease to 16 at idle.

Set your multi to 46, your offset to +0.005 and your turbo to higher then +0.012. Then run P95, if it fails increase turbo and run P95 again. I would recommend running P95 for over 6 hours other members will recommend 24 hours.


----------



## TwistedTime

Ok. I have read this guide and looked at the images a dozen times over the last week and have just recently started trying to overclock my 3750k. So far my only question is that in the guide it talks about the CPU Load-Line Calibration and how you should pick the level that makes CPU-Z read closest to the BIOS Vcore.

Except that I am not sure where I can find the Vcore usage in the UEFI. Unless that is what CPU PLL is(My guts says no on this, mainly because the guide says this is only of the options to change to help with overclocking..). Since I can't seem to find it at the moment I have stopped overclocking at the moment.

So could someone please help me find where the Vcore usage is in the UEFI/BIOS?


----------



## hotrod717

CPU voltage should be one of the first options in the voltage section of bios. Should be option for Manual/offset and CPU voltage should be under it.


----------



## TwistedTime

Using the example image in the voltage section in the OP... My UEFI gives me the same options, but I was under the impression that that page would also show me exactly how high the vcore usage is/was.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedTime*
> 
> Ok. I have read this guide and looked at the images a dozen times over the last week and have just recently started trying to overclock my 3750k. So far my only question is that in the guide it talks about the CPU Load-Line Calibration and how you should pick the level that makes CPU-Z read closest to the BIOS Vcore.
> 
> Except that I am not sure where I can find the Vcore usage in the UEFI. Unless that is what CPU PLL is(My guts says no on this, mainly because the guide says this is only of the options to change to help with overclocking..). Since I can't seem to find it at the moment I have stopped overclocking at the moment.
> 
> So could someone please help me find where the Vcore usage is in the UEFI/BIOS?


It should be displayed under the H/W tab in bios. Unfortunately with the newer bios it doesn't display correctly IMO. In mine it shows slightly above 1.00v which is closer to my idle vcore then my full load. My older bios would display the full load.


----------



## TwistedTime

I thought the H/W monitor had it, but like your system it stayed around 1.00v so I considered it to be the voltage when the system was idle and attempted to see if I could find what the last max volt usage was in the UEFI... and failed for a good reason.

Well, I guess that means I will have to trust that CPUID Hardware Monitor and CPU-Z are showing the correct voltage. I stuck to level 2 because it caused less fluctuation in Vcore.

I will just have to proceed carefully. I hope I can get a decent overclock.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yes just pay close attention to the voltage in CPU-z and your temps


----------



## TwistedTime

Edit: Nvm, it looks like upping turbo boost by 1 did it. Now all I have to do is see if I can reach 5ghz... probably not lol.(If I can then







but if I don't make it I'll still be happy staying at 4.5







Besides, it would be interesting to see how close I can get.).


----------



## Azraelus66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Offset increases/decreases your idle and full load voltage. Addition Turbo voltage adds to the full load voltage provided by the current offset. Turbo increase your full load without having to change your offset, this help you to maintain a low idle voltage.
> 
> Do you have your power settings in windows set to balanced? Your multi in CPU-z should decrease to 16 at idle.
> 
> Set your multi to 46, your offset to +0.005 and your turbo to higher then +0.012. Then run P95, if it fails increase turbo and run P95 again. I would recommend running P95 for over 6 hours other members will recommend 24 hours.


My power settings are set to high performance, should it be on balanced?

And I can increase turbo voltage aslong as I my core voltage doesn't exceed 1,5 V, and around 90 degrees right?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azraelus66*
> 
> My power settings are set to high performance, should it be on balanced?
> 
> And I can increase turbo voltage aslong as I my core voltage doesn't exceed 1,5 V, and around 90 degrees right?


Yes you want your power settings on balanced otherwise the CPU will not downclock at idle. I dont know what type of cooling you have but you will probably hit your max temp before hitting 1.5v but yes keep increasing turbo.


----------



## TwistedTime

Just giving an update on my overclocking.

I have 4.5ghz with temps(ambient temp around 25C) usually around 80 with spikes going to near 90. With offset at .005 and turbo at .020(tho I think it could be fine with .016 since I jumped that level.) The pll is also set at auto.

I think I can achieve 4.6 and maybe 4.7, but it seems to be taking a lot more volts to be stable(I have to change offset to .020 in order to be stable at idle, and more turbo for load.) Not to mention that memory is being affected at 4.6 so I will have to change something for that. But with the mass increase in volts and my temps already near the limit, I don't think I will be able to reach 5ghz without going underwater. But it was worth a shot.


----------



## Azraelus66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes you want your power settings on balanced otherwise the CPU will not downclock at idle. I dont know what type of cooling you have but you will probably hit your max temp before hitting 1.5v but yes keep increasing turbo.




allright, put it back on balanced.
So yeah, that's at 4,6 and when I go for 4,7 my temps go to 90, and after 30 minutes they're around 100.
I've got a corsair h100i with the stock paste, in a cooler master haf x, with 4 200 mm fans of which 2 are pushing in, 2 pulling out, and 2 140 mm fans pushing in. and of course the 2 h100i fans puling air through the radiator to the outside of the case.
I think my temp's are quite high, or are they normal for an h100i?


----------



## Lucky 23

If your havent delided your CPU then you may not be able to clock it that high. Personally i wouldn't push it passed 90c


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedTime*
> 
> Just giving an update on my overclocking.
> 
> I have 4.5ghz with temps(ambient temp around 25C) usually around 80 with spikes going to near 90. With offset at .005 and turbo at .020(tho I think it could be fine with .016 since I jumped that level.) The pll is also set at auto.
> 
> I think I can achieve 4.6 and maybe 4.7, but it seems to be taking a lot more volts to be stable(I have to change offset to .020 in order to be stable at idle, and more turbo for load.) Not to mention that memory is being affected at 4.6 so I will have to change something for that. But with the mass increase in volts and my temps already near the limit, I don't think I will be able to reach 5ghz without going underwater. But it was worth a shot.


If your idle stable at a +0.005 offset with a 45 multi then you should not have to change your offset for 4.6, you will just need to increase turbo to get your full load stable.


----------



## TwistedTime

Well I tried using turbo only, but it doesn't seem to matter. I am close to the temp wall while I am at 4.5(but still at a safe distant for daily use.), and it seems that 4.6 requires more volts(extra heat.) then I can safely do if I don't want to turn my comp into a bonfire.

Maybe during Winter I would be able to reach it.


----------



## Azraelus66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> If your havent delided your CPU then you may not be able to clock it that high. Personally i wouldn't push it passed 90c


I haven't and I'm not, sticking with 4,6 ghz and good temps.

Thanks for your advise!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Just wanted to drop in before I drop in bed for sleep.
(Just got a job unloading freight from trucks. Hard work that makes me sleep a lot.)

Thanks for everyone who helps others with problems.
Your the reason OCN exists!

Also, thanks for those who stop in to ask questions!
Without you, there wouldn't be a need for answers and thus no OCN!

Keep of the good work guys!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yanush*
> 
> The question is why Windows Memory Tool is founding errors (i dont know exactly what kind of errors, because after using the in-build windows tool computer restarts and after there is a message "Windows found problems with your memory")
> 
> Should i just ignore that...?


. No you can not ignore it. If the ram is bad, you need to remove or replace it ... If i understand the problem. Sry for mot responding sooner.


----------



## tootercomputer

Nice to see this thread is still alive and well. I'm curious as to how SB vs IB vs. Haswell standup at same speeds. It sure looks like SB is the OC champ at decent temps, but from what limited data I've seen so far, it looks like Haswell performs better at any given speed. Anyone else seeing good reviews?

My system is still running cool and stable after over a year now.

marty


----------



## Lord Odin

Ok, I have a 2600k and got up to 5.0 ghz stable but am having trouble breaking past that. The guide is a little confusing about what to do. According to the BSOD's, basically just keep throwin more vcore at it, which I assume would be the Turbo Voltage. If that's the case, then do we ever use the CPU Voltage offset? I'm real close to getting 51 multiplier but need a little help.

Here are my 5.0 stable settings:
50 multiplier
+137 turbo voltage
+.005 voltage offset
1.709 PLL voltage
Level 2
Approx 78C under Prime95 load

I've tried upping to Level 1 but I'm still getting BSOD 124 but my vcore is around 1.522 and I'm not sure if I can (or should) go any higher.


----------



## Azraelus66

I've ran prime95 for an hour and a half which should be good for normal use according to the guide, however my games seem to crash 15 minute to an hour inside the game.
Event viewer shows 2 application errors about the game, in this case the new Tomb Raider


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Faulting application name: TombRaider.exe, version: 1.1.748.0, time stamp: 0x519379a7
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000
Exception code: 0xc00001a5
Fault offset: 0x00000000
Faulting process id: 0x6f4
Faulting application start time: 0x01ce6c4d0af3ce46
Faulting application path: D:\Steam Games\steamapps\common\Tomb Raider\TombRaider.exe
Faulting module path: unknown
Report Id: 0dd980b6-d848-11e2-be90-bc5ff4684e2e
Faulting package full name:
Faulting package-relative application ID:





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Faulting application name: TombRaider.exe, version: 1.1.748.0, time stamp: 0x519379a7
Faulting module name: MSVCR90.dll, version: 9.0.30729.6871, time stamp: 0x4fee6073
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00025edd
Faulting process id: 0x6f4
Faulting application start time: 0x01ce6c4d0af3ce46
Faulting application path: D:\Steam Games\steamapps\common\Tomb Raider\TombRaider.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6871_none_50944e7cbcb706e5\MSVCR90.dll
Report Id: 0b80dd69-d848-11e2-be90-bc5ff4684e2e
Faulting package full name:
Faulting package-relative application ID:



and before that a lot of whea logs all looking like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Internal parity error
Processor APIC ID: 3

The details view of this entry contains further information.



With half being APIC ID: 2.
And the detailed view shows this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- System

- Provider

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger
[ Guid] {C26C4F3C-3F66-4E99-8F8A-39405CFED220}

EventID 19

Version 0

Level 3

Task 0

Opcode 0

Keywords 0x8000000000000000

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2013-06-18T18:50:25.221079000Z

EventRecordID 2638

- Correlation

[ ActivityID] {21BED1AA-3BAE-4811-941A-568CA7558719}

- Execution

[ ProcessID] 1464
[ ThreadID] 3484

Channel System

Computer Azrael-i7

- Security

[ UserID] S-1-5-19

- EventData

ErrorSource 1
ApicId 3
MCABank 0
MciStat 0x9000004000010005
MciAddr 0x0
MciMisc 0x0
ErrorType 12
TransactionType 256
Participation 256
RequestType 256
MemorIO 256
MemHierarchyLvl 256
Timeout 256
OperationType 256
Channel 256
Length 864
RawData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



I'm assuming this comes from my oc, seeing as I didn't have these before. Is this a matter of turbo voltage, or is something else the matter?
Oh, and I went back to 4,5 ghz with 1,248v at load and around 80 degrees on avarage.


----------



## TwistedTime

As far as I can tell, increasing turbo volts should help your system from getting Whea errors.

Increase the turbo, let prime run and what I do is open the web and surf some sites while checking event viewer every now and then for the errors(surfing seems to increase the chance for an error for me, probably because the web uses different instructions compared to prime so to me it seems like a way to 'stress text' for errors.).


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azraelus66*
> 
> I've ran prime95 for an hour and a half which should be good for normal use according to the guide, however my games seem to crash 15 minute to an hour inside the game.
> Event viewer shows 2 application errors about the game, in this case the new Tomb Raider
> I'm assuming this comes from my oc, seeing as I didn't have these before. Is this a matter of turbo voltage, or is something else the matter?
> Oh, and I went back to 4,5 ghz with 1,248v at load and around 80 degrees on avarage.


Setup custom blend and just let run. Personally i run mine for 8 hours so i recommend at least this. You will most likely need to increase turbo


----------



## Menco

I am new to overclocking as well and ran through the guide, I don't want to get max overclock just up it slightly more so went with 4.0ghz and left the voltages on auto, load line at level 5 but all other settings to what was shown in the guide. Should I be looking at changing the vcore, turbo and load line at 4.0? I just left it at auto and didn't change it to offset.

The HW monitor shows that I get a max vcore of 1.296v and temp of 58 degrees after running P95 for a couple of hours, would changing the vcore in the bios to 'offset' lower my max voltage from the auto setting? If I leave it at auto would changing the C States to option 1 help reduce power consumption or will that only be noticeable on the 'offset' setting.


----------



## Lucky 23

You never want to overclock on auto voltage. You will want to set the correct voltage for you specific overclock. With a 40 multi you will most likely running a high negative offset. Which CPU do you have?


----------



## Menco

Oh ok I have a 2500k I just don't want to have the dramas of bsod so thought auto would be safe


----------



## Lucky 23

Auto is the worst option for overclocking. Follow the guide using offset and additional turbo voltage. Getting BSOD's is just a part of overclocking, its going to happen

As i said if you are going to stay with a 40 multi then you will be running a negative offset. What is you idle and full load vcore in CPU-z with a +0.005 offset


----------



## tootercomputer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menco*
> 
> Oh ok I have a 2500k I just don't want to have the dramas of bsod so thought auto would be safe


I have a 2500k, and initially OCed it using auto, and determined two things: (1) it easily OCed to 4.5GHz, and (2) it really did not run all that hot. Now that said, I agree with Lucky about using auto voltage as an OC solution, and he'll probably jump all over this post. But my experience, and I emphasize it was only my experience, it was fine for my first OC experiments with my mobo and 2500k. And ironically, I ended up copying Lucky's settings from somewhere and using them as a starting point for my final OC solution. I'm still running stable at 4.5Ghz on air.

Good luck.

marty


----------



## AeonLight

Hello all! First time poster, long time forum reader. So I finally got some liquid cooling going on and decided to o/c my i5 3570k to 4.6ghz. I've been running P95 for over a hour now, my temps have peaked at 85c, but seem to mostly hang out in the mid 70's area. My only concern is that my vCore is at 1.320 (peaks out at 1.328) After reading through some of the threads it seems a little high to me, but this is my first o/c. I've kept bumping up the turbo voltage whenever I've received a BSOD, a worker stopping, and a program crashing. I'm having trouble figuring out the BSOD since I'm using Windows8 now. If during the 12hour test I need to bump up my vCore, should I just bump down .1 or .2 ghz or am I still in safe operating levels?


----------



## APC

Hello

Excuse my english

I have a doubt with my motherboard asrock fatal1ty z68 professional gen3. I have installed the graphics card in the PCIe slot closest to the CPU. I think in the manual suggests as PCIE2.

I need to install a tv card in the PCIe x16 slot farthest from the cpu (Believe that in the manual suggests as PCIE5 and says "PCIE5 -PCIE x16 slot, Red) is used for PCI Express x4 lane width
graphics cards, or used to install PCI Express graphics cards to support 3-Way CrossFireX TM function.- "

Can I instal in the PCIe x16 slot that comment (PCIE5) a PCIe x1 card tv (hauppauge wintv-hvr-4400) or a PCIe x1 audio card (creative sounfdblaster zx)?

This can cause problems or slow graphics card?

I have to change something in the bios?

thanks


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeonLight*
> 
> Hello all! First time poster, long time forum reader. So I finally got some liquid cooling going on and decided to o/c my i5 3570k to 4.6ghz. I've been running P95 for over a hour now, my temps have peaked at 85c, but seem to mostly hang out in the mid 70's area. My only concern is that my vCore is at 1.320 (peaks out at 1.328) After reading through some of the threads it seems a little high to me, but this is my first o/c. I've kept bumping up the turbo voltage whenever I've received a BSOD, a worker stopping, and a program crashing. I'm having trouble figuring out the BSOD since I'm using Windows8 now. If during the 12hour test I need to bump up my vCore, should I just bump down .1 or .2 ghz or am I still in safe operating levels?


Hello,

What is your offset and turbo set at? Whats your CPU-z idle vcore when at a 16 multi?

Do you know what BSOD's your getting? If your stressing the CPU in P95 and a worker stops then usually your getting close to being fully stable. You will normally BSOD when starting off because your full load vcore is far off from being stable or your idle vcore is possibly unstable due to too low of offset.

Your full load vcore doesnt seem too high but might be able to be lowered. You can check this thread to compare your overclock to other members.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


----------



## spidey81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AeonLight*
> 
> Hello all! First time poster, long time forum reader. So I finally got some liquid cooling going on and decided to o/c my i5 3570k to 4.6ghz. I've been running P95 for over a hour now, my temps have peaked at 85c, but seem to mostly hang out in the mid 70's area. My only concern is that my vCore is at 1.320 (peaks out at 1.328) After reading through some of the threads it seems a little high to me, but this is my first o/c. I've kept bumping up the turbo voltage whenever I've received a BSOD, a worker stopping, and a program crashing. I'm having trouble figuring out the BSOD since I'm using Windows8 now. If during the 12hour test I need to bump up my vCore, should I just bump down .1 or .2 ghz or am I still in safe operating levels?


That voltage isn't great as you said, but that's the silicon lottery for ya. I have a 3570k under water in a Z77E-ITX and it needs 1.312-1.32 for 4.5GHz and that's tested with 24hrs prime. Any lower and I start getting WHEA errors, workers stopping, or P95 itself crashing. I can't really say much for your temps as I'm delidded. But if I remember correctly, those temps are pretty much in line with where I was before I popped the top off my chip.

It sounds like you're doing everything right. I'm not exactly an expert, but if you have some wiggle room on your RAM voltage you may be able to lower it and lower your temps a tad. There may be a few other voltages to tweak to try and get temps down or stability better, but that's more than I could reliably help with. Good luck!


----------



## AeonLight

My offset voltages is +0.005 and my Additional turbo voltage is currently set at +0.109. When idling cpuZ reads 4600mhz all the time, but voltage is at 0.976. Real temp reports that load at 5% and a constant flux between 4200mhz-4600mhz. Intel Speed Step technology is on, I don't know why it won't idle at x16. Haven't overclocked the ram, factory is 1.6v so I just left it at that. The last bsod I received was KMode_Exception_Not_Handled, but that was a while ago.


----------



## TwistedTime

Do you have your power option set to high performance? If so then that is why it is not sitting around x16 when idle.

Your memory volts sound a little high, but if that is what the manufacture says it should be then I guess it is fine... tho you could try testing to see if it works at lower volts, but I don't think it will help with your cpu volt usage much.


----------



## AeonLight

Thank you all for the help! Adjusting the power settings did the trick. The mobo originally recognizes the ram at 1.5v, but it caused alot of stability problems til I figured out that I need to up it to the factory setting of 1.65v.


----------



## Dyaems

got interested in using offset (always using manual) and followed this guide although my previous settings was only around 4.2ghz @ 1.250 volts, i tried getting it higher. I was wondering if i can improve something with the settings.

im using a 2500k and Z77e-ITX and i got 4.5ghz with Offset to +0.005v and Turbo Boost to +0.004v and also following the settings on the first page. LLC i think is at level.

my temps during P95 using blend test for about an hour and it is going around 78C max. never got any fatal error and BSODs though, and the case is warmer than usual which i think its normal. ambient temp is around 28C since I tried it nighttime.

i was also wondering if the settings would change if i am using a GPU, i tried it yesterday without GPU since my replacement GPU has yet to come.

will post pic later so that i can confirm what i said above, i think i could be wrong somewhere.


----------



## Lord Odin

Back to my original question, when the turbo boost voltage is maxxed, do we use the voltage offset to reduce it to normal levels to stay within acceptable limits?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> got interested in using offset (always using manual) and followed this guide although my previous settings was only around 4.2ghz @ 1.250 volts, i tried getting it higher. I was wondering if i can improve something with the settings.
> 
> im using a 2500k and Z77e-ITX and i got 4.5ghz with Offset to +0.005v and Turbo Boost to +0.004v and also following the settings on the first page. LLC i think is at level.
> 
> my temps during P95 using blend test for about an hour and it is going around 78C max. never got any fatal error and BSODs though, and the case is warmer than usual which i think its normal. ambient temp is around 28C since I tried it nighttime.
> 
> i was also wondering if the settings would change if i am using a GPU, i tried it yesterday without GPU since my replacement GPU has yet to come.
> 
> will post pic later so that i can confirm what i said above, i think i could be wrong somewhere.


If you're trying to remove the GPU to lower your temps, that will help but you could always just remove the side panel and put a household fan aimed at the mobo. Other than that, a better heatsink or watercooling would be in order to dissipate the heat away from the CPU.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Odin*
> 
> Back to my original question, when the turbo boost voltage is maxxed, do we use the voltage offset to reduce it to normal levels to stay within acceptable limits?
> If you're trying to remove the GPU to lower your temps, that will help but you could always just remove the side panel and put a household fan aimed at the mobo. Other than that, a better heatsink or watercooling would be in order to dissipate the heat away from the CPU.


ah nope, its just that i dont have the GPU at the moment. ill put it back once i got the replacement prolly few weeks from now.

update: last night it doesnt have any problems, but when i booted it just now, im getting hangs and bsods telling me to increase vCore. i read in another thread that playing around with LLC might fix this, and it didnt. so I reverted to my old settings, ill play around with it again before sleep!

heres the pics:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> ah nope, its just that i dont have the GPU at the moment. ill put it back once i got the replacement prolly few weeks from now.
> 
> update: last night it doesnt have any problems, but when i booted it just now, im getting hangs and bsods telling me to increase vCore. i read in another thread that playing around with LLC might fix this, and it didnt. so I reverted to my old settings, ill play around with it again before sleep!
> 
> heres the pics:


A cold boot problem like you describe, especially at 45 pr so is not Likely llc. First try enablipng Internal PLL, orbetter. Add 5mV to offset, not turbo. Download a copy of openhardware monitor amdset it to start with windows. You'll note the vcore spike windows willpull (although it is a low current voltage spike- nothing to worry about).

Depending on your mobo, LLC can really affect the amplitude of this vcore overshoot. So first add 5mV, or enable iPLL... Then try LLC

What did you have LLC set at?

Please fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your signature block... Helps to see all your kit, cooler, ps, etc.

Plz xcuse the itypos


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Odin*
> 
> Back to my original question, when the turbo boost voltage is maxxed, do we use the voltage offset to reduce it to normal levels to stay within acceptable limits?


You can but it all depends on your idle vcore X offset. You might not be able to decrease your offset because you idle might become unstable. So a better option would just be to decrease turbo. I would need more information about what your trying to accomplish to help you further. Not sure what multi you are going for but normally you will not be maxing out your turbo voltage.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Odin*
> 
> Ok, I have a 2600k and got up to 5.0 ghz stable but am having trouble breaking past that. The guide is a little confusing about what to do. According to the BSOD's, basically just keep throwin more vcore at it, which I assume would be the Turbo Voltage. If that's the case, then do we ever use the CPU Voltage offset? I'm real close to getting 51 multiplier but need a little help.
> 
> Here are my 5.0 stable settings:
> 50 multiplier
> +137 turbo voltage
> +.005 voltage offset
> 1.709 PLL voltage
> Level 2
> Approx 78C under Prime95 load
> 
> I've tried upping to Level 1 but I'm still getting BSOD 124 but my vcore is around 1.522 and I'm not sure if I can (or should) go any higher.


In this case, if your turbo is maxed then you will increase offset to get a higher full load vcore. You idle voltage in CPU-z will increase also.


----------



## Jpmboy

Odin - at some point, in order to better control "excursions" in vcore, you should switch to fixed mode OC for 5+GHz, and disable vdroop (eg, max or next highest LLC). you can stay with fixed or simply use it to identify a vcore where youyr chip is stable above 5.0 if there is one.

But if you want to stay with offset, LLC2 is as high as you should go. If your board has it, increase VRM switching frequency, move most of your turbo volts to offset and then increase turbo to see if your chip can do >5GHz.. As Lucky said, your idle vcore will increase some, but if you leave speedstep (and C1E?) enabled it will drop at idle.

good luck!


----------



## XaMou

Hi,

Thank you for the guide









I have a little problem with my OC of an i5 2500k on a Asrock Z77 Extrem 4

Currently, i'm at 4.5Ghz and i know i can go higher (60°C with Prime 95, 1.368 max vcore) but when i try 4.6 Ghz, windows don't boot (stuck at the W7 splash screen)

Here the screen of my bios :






What can I do ?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A cold boot problem like you describe, especially at 45 pr so is not Likely llc. First try enablipng Internal PLL, orbetter. Add 5mV to offset, not turbo. Download a copy of openhardware monitor amdset it to start with windows. You'll note the vcore spike windows willpull (although it is a low current voltage spike- nothing to worry about).
> 
> Depending on your mobo, LLC can really affect the amplitude of this vcore overshoot. So first add 5mV, or enable iPLL... Then try LLC
> 
> What did you have LLC set at?
> 
> Please fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your signature block... Helps to see all your kit, cooler, ps, etc.
> 
> Plz xcuse the itypos


thanks and no worries. ill do that later as i still dont have time right now!

...and my LLC is at 3


----------



## XaMou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XaMou*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little problem with my OC of an i5 2500k on a Asrock Z77 Extrem 4
> 
> Currently, i'm at 4.5Ghz and i know i can go higher (60°C with Prime 95, 1.368 max vcore) but when i try 4.6 Ghz, windows don't boot (stuck at the W7 splash screen)
> 
> Here the screen of my bios :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I do ?


Update :

enable PLL => Boot on windows ok @4.6 !

Prime95 ok, currently try at 4.7









Update 2 : Prime 95 ok @4.7 with a max 1.440 vcore during the 5 min test

Core temp :

Core 0 => 65°
Core 1 => 70°
Core 2 => 67°
Core 3 => 63°

So, i think i can't go higher no ?


----------



## astanoskillos

Hello guys, I have tried this guide but I have one question for you.
cpu: 2600k
mobo: p67 extreme 4, bios 3.10




Under load in OCCT vcore goes to 1.40V and in indle is about 1.008. Ain't that too high for these settings?


----------



## Caide

I'm a little confused by the instructions in the guide. Anyone mind giving me a hand? I'm running an ASRock Z77 Extreme4 and i5-3570k.

I'm on the 'Starting off' step and I assume prime95 will give me some sort of message saying there were errors which would mean a fail, but I'm not getting any. I can pass 5 minutes of prime95 using a cpu multiplier of 43, but if I go up to 44 then I get driver issues and a BSOD pretty quickly (0x101, so I need to increase vcore). Should I just move on to the next step where I can adjust turbo boost, or am I supposed to stay on this step until prime95 itself gives me some sort of error?

Also, for the next step 'Getting closer' I'm confused with how there are two 'FAIL' lines. Am I looking for different error messages from prime95 or something?


----------



## hotrod717

5 minutes of prime is in no way a indicator that you are stable. 12-24 hours is recommended for complete stability.
I use Cinebench 11.5 for a quick test followed by 10 runs of IBT set to Very High. This is quick way to test for moderate stability. Prime95 run for 12-24hrs. should weed out any minor instability that IBT may have missed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XaMou*
> 
> Update :
> 
> enable PLL => Boot on windows ok @4.6 !
> 
> Prime95 ok, currently try at 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update 2 : Prime 95 ok @4.7 with a max 1.440 vcore during the 5 min test
> 
> Core temp :
> 
> Core 0 => 65°
> Core 1 => 70°
> Core 2 => 67°
> Core 3 => 63°
> 
> So, i think i can't go higher no ?


yup - was just going to post ... "enable iPLL will help" should need it at 46, but some chips do.

Try lowering that vcore a bit @47x. 1.44 seems high for 47x, but each chip is different. *or... increase to 48*, your temps a very good!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astanoskillos*
> 
> Hello guys, I have tried this guide but I have one question for you.
> cpu: 2600k
> mobo: p67 extreme 4, bios 3.10
> Under load in OCCT vcore goes to 1.40V and in indle is about 1.008. Ain't that too high for these settings?


yes - 1.4v IS high for 45x! either lower the vcore or raise the multiplier. try using p95. OCCT is linpak - right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caide*
> 
> I'm a little confused by the instructions in the guide. Anyone mind giving me a hand? I'm running an ASRock Z77 Extreme4 and i5-3570k.
> 
> I'm on the 'Starting off' step and I assume prime95 will give me some sort of message saying there were errors which would mean a fail, but I'm not getting any. I can pass 5 minutes of prime95 using a cpu multiplier of 43, but if I go up to 44 then I get driver issues and a BSOD pretty quickly (0x101, so I need to increase vcore). Should I just move on to the next step where I can adjust turbo boost, or am I supposed to stay on this step until prime95 itself gives me some sort of error?
> 
> Also, for the next step 'Getting closer' I'm confused with how there are two 'FAIL' lines. Am I looking for different error messages from prime95 or something?


search tisi forum for "wheaville" and set up the machine-check error alert. it will help you hone in on an optimized OC. and give the dude who posted it +rep! (no... it's not me







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> thanks and no worries. ill do that later as i still dont have time right now!
> 
> ...and my LLC is at 3


post back and let us know how it works out... the info helps others.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astanoskillos*
> 
> Hello guys, I have tried this guide but I have one question for you.
> cpu: 2600k
> mobo: p67 extreme 4, bios 3.10
> 
> Under load in OCCT vcore goes to 1.40V and in indle is about 1.008. Ain't that too high for these settings?


You can take screen shots of your bios by formatting a flash drive in FAT32, Reboot into bios, hit F12.

1.40v is too high for 4.5ghz. Decrease you offset to see if you can bring the full load vcore down and remain stable


----------



## XaMou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup - was just going to post ... "enable iPLL will help" should need it at 46, but some chips do.
> 
> Try lowering that vcore a bit @47x. 1.44 seems high for 47x, but each chip is different. *or... increase to 48*, your temps a very good!









My last 30 Min of OCCT => I think 4.48 it's a little Higher for 4.8 Ghz no ?

With 4.40 i think i can reach 4.6 at match (or 4.7)


----------



## JebusChytrus

nvm, i think i sorted it out


----------



## astanoskillos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> 1.40v is too high for 4.5ghz. Decrease you offset to see if you can bring the full load vcore down and remain stable


so I shall leave turbo voltage at 0,004V, and go for a "-" offset?


----------



## magicase

Does anyone know if this guide will also work for Haswell CPUs on a Z87 MB?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astanoskillos*
> 
> so I shall leave turbo voltage at 0,004V, and go for a "-" offset?


Yes you will need to use negative offset. You can leave turbo at a +0.004


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XaMou*
> 
> My last 30 Min of OCCT => I think 4.48 it's a little Higher for 4.8 Ghz no ?
> With 4.40 i think i can reach 4.6 at match (or 4.7)


4.40 what?
Basically, if you mea 1.40V vcore at load, that's within specs. What you need to do is set up a whea alert ( search "wheaville" in this forum) and/or check event viewer. OCCT really does not hit sandy architecture very well. Get a copy of p95 (with AVX) and run it with at least 50% of your ram committed as described on page 1 of this thread. I would not consider 30min of OCCT stable.
What are your complete settings at 47 or 48?please post bios screen shots.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Does anyone know if this guide will also work for Haswell CPUs on a Z87 MB?


Yes, the principles still apply. The exact bios will be different, but the concepts are the same.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astanoskillos*
> 
> so I shall leave turbo voltage at 0,004V, and go for a "-" offset?


You would really help Lucky (a v good OCer) if you fill out rigbuilder and add it to your signature block. Frankly, why is that board throwing so much voltage at your chip with such low settings?


----------



## Lucky 23

Hey guys so this is what my day was like today.

I got an extra 8gb set of Ripjaws X last week so that all 4 sticks would be matching (heatsinks were different). Today i ran Memtest on them to make sure they could run w/out errors. They ran for almost 5 hours until i got an error. What was different is it wasn't similar to errors i got a year ago with another set of Ripjaws where the whole bottom of the screen turned red. This time the whole screen was blue and showed that it had received 2 errors

So i go to hit the escape to get out of Memtest but it had froze, even though the test still looked like it was running. Shut it down and pulled the two newest sticks of ram out of the mobo since the other two passed Memtest before.

The computer would boot normally until it would get to the black Windows screen where it would crash. I cleared CMOS and pulled the other two sticks out and started switching sticks around, using only one 4gb stick but same thing would happen.

One thing i noticed is that i didn't see any lit LED's on the motherboard or on my ASUS 7870 ( it has two yellow power LED's that are always on when the comps off). The 7870's LED's would flicker at times when flipping the power supply switch on/off. I thought my power supply might have died

So i pulled my graphics card and tried booting with onboard video but it would still crash at the black Windows screen.

Then i went into bios( which was working/responding fine) to check the voltage output on my Power supply under the H/W tab. It was within spec on the +12v, +5v, and +3.3v.

Then this is what started happening. This is w/ no OC, One 4GB stick of ram, and onboard video.



Video: Less then 5 seconds after the video stopped the comp crashed again.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc41GQ2mdb4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I'm guessing my Asrock just died on me







I've never seen something like this happen with defective RAM, usually the computer will boot loop.

When the system would boot, nothing like this would happen everything would look normal it just wouldn't make it to the desktop.

As you can see the CPU temp is fine at 31c but CPU fan is showing 650 RPM when these fans run between 1500-1600 rpm all the time.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post back and let us know how it works out... the info helps others.


just tried it right now enabling internal PLL and making +0.010v for offset voltage, and im getting a tiny issue though so i changed it back to my 4.2ghz settings.

when i change the saved settings for the 4.5ghz, after i save and exit, the pc will shutdown and restart itself because the case light will go off. is this normal? i just noticed it just now so i just want to confirm.

also, when it boots to windows, checking cpu-z and hwmonitor and it shows my previous 4.2ghz settings even the fixed 1.250v is showing in hwmonitor. not sure what is happening since this is the first time it happened. i went back to bios and it seems that even i manually change the settings and saving it using another save slot, issue still happens. at the first page of bios where it shows generic information, it will show 4.2ghz clock, while when i go to OC tab, it will show the correct settings.

haven't done anything else besides changing it back to my 4.2ghz fixed settings


----------



## astanoskillos

I've added my signature so you can see my parts.
I changed offset to -0.015 and vcore droped to 1.384 but PC is not stable, it crashed after 20 minutes of heavy load.
I guess that I have a bad piece of silicon
and tepmps are high, even though I have a nice cooler, temps were 79-85C and I'm pretty sure that it's mounted properly.


----------



## JebusChytrus

I've bumped voltage a bit and no browser (and other) crashes since then. But im worried about my temps. I did my first liquid cooling loop few days ago and im not happy with those temps. Ambient is around 27-28*C, scythe gt's 1850rpm at full speed pulling on 240 rad.

Running OCCT Linpack with AVX


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Hey guys so this is what my day was like today.
> 
> I got an extra 8gb set of Ripjaws X last week so that all 4 sticks would be matching (heatsinks were different). Today i ran Memtest on them to make sure they could run w/out errors. They ran for almost 5 hours until i got an error. What was different is it wasn't similar to errors i got a year ago with another set of Ripjaws where the whole bottom of the screen turned red. This time the whole screen was blue and showed that it had received 2 errors
> 
> So i go to hit the escape to get out of Memtest but it had froze, even though the test still looked like it was running. Shut it down and pulled the two newest sticks of ram out of the mobo since the other two passed Memtest before.
> 
> The computer would boot normally until it would get to the black Windows screen where it would crash. I cleared CMOS and pulled the other two sticks out and started switching sticks around, using only one 4gb stick but same thing would happen.
> 
> One thing i noticed is that i didn't see any lit LED's on the motherboard or on my ASUS 7870 ( it has two yellow power LED's that are always on when the comps off). The 7870's LED's would flicker at times when flipping the power supply switch on/off. I thought my power supply might have died
> 
> So i pulled my graphics card and tried booting with onboard video but it would still crash at the black Windows screen.
> 
> Then i went into bios( which was working/responding fine) to check the voltage output on my Power supply under the H/W tab. It was within spec on the +12v, +5v, and +3.3v.
> 
> Then this is what started happening. This is w/ no OC, One 4GB stick of ram, and onboard video.
> Video: Less then 5 seconds after the video stopped the comp crashed again.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc41GQ2mdb4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> I'm guessing my Asrock just died on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen something like this happen with defective RAM, usually the computer will boot loop.
> 
> When the system would boot, nothing like this would happen everything would look normal it just wouldn't make it to the desktop.
> 
> As you can see the CPU temp is fine at 31c but CPU fan is showing 650 RPM when these fans run between 1500-1600 rpm all the time.


oh - sht. and what you did to isolate the problem does point to the MB. out of warranty i'm guessing...








look at it as an opportunity to upgrade!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JebusChytrus*
> 
> I've bumped voltage a bit and no browser (and other) crashes since then. But im worried about my temps. I did my first liquid cooling loop few days ago and im not happy with those temps. Ambient is around 27-28*C, scythe gt's 1850rpm at full speed pulling on 240 rad.
> 
> Running OCCT Linpack with AVX


which CPU do you have? (it REALLLY helps if you fill out rigbuilder and add the rig to your signature block - it should look like all othgers with a drop-down)
for a 2500, 2500, 2700, 3570 and 37770 those temps are fine. the AVX instruction set will add heat. But do not rely upon OCCT linpak for stability - really only a good heat generator. try p95 blend with >= 50% of ram set under "custom"

also - when posting a lot of pictures, use the little paperclip:

Capture.PNG 7k .PNG file


----------



## JebusChytrus

I've got i5 3570K. You can see this on occt screens so I tought it was clear. I will add my rigs to signature right now. I was just wondering if those temps arent to high for a custom loop. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh - sht. and what you did to isolate the problem does point to the MB. out of warranty i'm guessing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at it as an opportunity to upgrade!


Yea I can't believed it did this after memtest







. I will try another stick of ram today to see if it still has that problem. It has a 2 yr warranty so I might be able to RMA


----------



## astanoskillos

Guys any comment on my situation that I posted above?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astanoskillos*
> 
> Guys any comment on my situation that I posted above?


if you are seeing those temps with p95 small FFT then your cooler is okay... but, a 2600K (uh, i have to scroll back to see your settings) should be doing 46-48 or better wih that vcore. if your wiling to trouble shoot this:
Download a copy of Open hardware monitor (OHM). Disable any other temp or vcore monitoring software you may have set to auto start. Please do not run multiple sensor readers simultaneously

Save your current settings to a bios save slot (let's call in #1)
reset your bios (clr cmos)
post to bios (not windows) configure your boot drive order, ACHI/raid etc, set your ram XMP - repost to bios
save these "stock clock" settings to a bios save slot. (#2 - stock) - note the bios vcore with stock clocks
now, set the C3/C6 (sleep states as you did before),
set LLC to 3
repost to bios - record the bios report of vcore.
Now enter 5mV in offset, 4mV in turbo, set the multiplier to 43, enter the power limits as on pg 1 of this thread, repost and boot to windows.
open OHM - make sure it shows Value, Min and Max columns.

report back here with a screen shot with OHM open. (use the sniptool or "Print screen then paste in to paint - save as a jpeg)


----------



## nickdude

Hey guys, Picked up a I5 3570k at Microcenter and have delidded it. That move gained me at least 16c with Coollabs pro and PK3.
Been taking a few O/C runs at 4.5 with my volts set at 1.205 fixed with LLC at level 2. It seems to handle IBT at standard and and high but very high seems to be hanging it up a bit.
Been getting a few "Display Driver stopped responding and has recovered" during testing. I have also been able to do 4.6 with 1.325 Temps at 45 are max one core 66C and at 46 77C on the same core.

Anyone ever deal with that error before? I am used to Sandy where you normally get a V-core error, but playing with this one today has shown no consistency in codes showing up.
PS I am just using the HD graphics for now.
Thanks


----------



## astanoskillos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are seeing those temps with p95 small FFT then your cooler is okay... but, a 2600K (uh, i have to scroll back to see your settings) should be doing 46-48 or better wih that vcore. if your wiling to trouble shoot this:
> Download a copy of Open hardware monitor (OHM). Disable any other temp or vcore monitoring software you may have set to auto start. Please do not run multiple sensor readers simultaneously
> 
> Save your current settings to a bios save slot (let's call in #1)
> reset your bios (clr cmos)
> post to bios (not windows) configure your boot drive order, ACHI/raid etc, set your ram XMP - repost to bios
> save these "stock clock" settings to a bios save slot. (#2 - stock) - note the bios vcore with stock clocks
> now, set the C3/C6 (sleep states as you did before),
> set LLC to 3
> repost to bios - record the bios report of vcore.
> Now enter 5mV in offset, 4mV in turbo, set the multiplier to 43, enter the power limits as on pg 1 of this thread, repost and boot to windows.
> open OHM - make sure it shows Value, Min and Max columns.
> 
> report back here with a screen shot with OHM open. (use the sniptool or "Print screen then paste in to paint - save as a jpeg)



these are default settings, vcores 1.168 -1.176 - 1.184

C states off, LLC on lvl 3, vcores 1.168 -1.176 - 1.184

power limits on max, offset, turbo v ect, vcores 1.184 - 1.200

OHM
Ambient temp - 27C

PC is stable at 4400mhz and vcore 1.360 max

PC is not stable at 4500 mhz.
Guess that this 4500 is magic barrier, now I will try to use negative offset on 4400 and go as low as I can.


----------



## xcom-

Gents

After confirming my stability issues are due to faulty RAM I am in the process of purchasing replacements.

I would like your recommendations please, I would like 16GB for High End Gaming and web development applications such as visual studio, although I know this is not very demanding.

I am also interested in video editing for a lets play series i'm starting in August.

Many Thanks
Chris


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Gents
> 
> After confirming my stability issues are due to faulty RAM I am in the process of purchasing replacements.
> 
> I would like your recommendations please, I would like 16GB for High End Gaming and web development applications such as visual studio, although I know this is not very demanding.
> 
> I am also interested in video editing for a lets play series i'm starting in August.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Chris


Gskill has been good to me.


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Gskill has been good to me.


Which model would you recommend? Also, shall I stick with 1600mhz or go higher.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astanoskillos*
> 
> OHM
> Ambient temp - 27C
> PC is stable at 4400mhz and vcore 1.360 max
> PC is not stable at 4500 mhz.
> Guess that this 4500 is magic barrier, now I will try to use negative offset on 4400 and go as low as I can.


Okay - before leaving 4.4 (still, v high vcore:worriedsm) please post a desktop shot with p95 running and OHM visible. what vdroop are you getting under load?
See that 1.352V max @ 43x? try setting LLC to 4 - test for stability - and note that spike. The other way to go about this is to raise LLC to 2 and start lowering vcore. to hold a higher load line but drop idle and that overshoot.

what is the max temp u get at 44 with p95 small FFT? (just run 5 min - it will peak quickly)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickdude*
> 
> Hey guys, Picked up a I5 3570k at Microcenter and have delidded it. That move gained me at least 16c with Coollabs pro and PK3.
> Been taking a few O/C runs at 4.5 with my volts set at 1.205 fixed with LLC at level 2. It seems to handle IBT at standard and and high but very high seems to be hanging it up a bit.
> Been getting a few "Display Driver stopped responding and has recovered" during testing. I have also been able to do 4.6 with 1.325 Temps at 45 are max one core 66C and at 46 77C on the same core.
> 
> Anyone ever deal with that error before? I am used to Sandy where you normally get a V-core error, but playing with this one today has shown no consistency in codes showing up.
> PS I am just using the HD graphics for now.
> Thanks


NIce work! delid with a razor or hammer? 9i did my 3770k with the hammer method). Check event viewer for whea errors. search this forum for "wheaville" and create the alert (works great). also, open a cmd prmpt and type "sfc /scannow". if it shows any repaired or worse, unrepairable files... you should reload the display drivers. Also, IBT really is not a good stressor for ivy (only for the cooler!). use p96 with the avx instruction set. use at least 50% of your ram per page 1 of this guide.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Which model would you recommend? Also, shall I stick with 1600mhz or go higher.


your chip and mobo will like 2133.


----------



## nickdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce work! delid with a razor or hammer? 9i did my 3770k with the hammer method). Check event viewer for whea errors. search this forum for "wheaville" and create the alert (works great). also, open a cmd prmpt and type "sfc /scannow". if it shows any repaired or worse, unrepairable files... you should reload the display drivers. Also, IBT really is not a good stressor for ivy (only for the cooler!). use p96 with the avx instruction set. use at least 50% of your ram per page 1 of this guide.


Thanks, Did it with a razor, the slim extending ones that you can break off a clean edge when it gets dull. I found it to be quite easy, just like opening a clam. I started with the edges and just worked around, didn't really find it hard like some of the videos seem to portray. The glue was fairly soft. I did all four corners then with the razor fully extended went from corner to corner. Probably took less then ten minutes.

I started a prime run earlier in the day and came in after a few hours and prime must have hit an error and shut down.








IBT ran on very high with no problem and OCCT ran for 1.5hrs with no issues, I am 50 minutes into OCCT linepack for giggles.

I see that I have many WHEA 20's and just put up a warning message to find out when it is happening.
I will try that scan when I finish an hour or so of Linpack


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Which model would you recommend? Also, shall I stick with 1600mhz or go higher.


Im running the Ripjaws X. The speed is up to you but most benches show a minimal increase when using higher speed then 1600mhz, at least for gaming.


----------



## Jpmboy

IBT is a good heat generator and does assess a degree of stability. Personally i find that using both IBT and p95 will catch most issues. I run p95 for 1-2 hours with 90% ram loaded and never had a crash with that (set according to this guide, page 1). For a work-rig I did run 12h p95, but still had a hang which was likely due to a poorly coded "helper" routine... it's all a matter of degrees and what the intended use of the rig is.


----------



## nickdude

Well did a quick hour of Prime 95 and had no issues or events! Will try it a little longer tomorrow when I have a chance


----------



## astanoskillos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Okay - before leaving 4.4 (still, v high vcore:worriedsm) please post a desktop shot with p95 running and OHM visible. what vdroop are you getting under load?
> See that 1.352V max @ 43x? try setting LLC to 4 - test for stability - and note that spike. The other way to go about this is to raise LLC to 2 and start lowering vcore. to hold a higher load line but drop idle and that overshoot.
> 
> what is the max temp u get at 44 with p95 small FFT? (just run 5 min - it will peak quickly)


That 1.352 I guess wasn't at full load, just browsing something, in benchmark it went to 1.360 and it was on 44x
OHM after p95, offset -0,010, 44x

I wonder why p95 doesn't go as high with vcore as OCCT does. Here you can see 1,336 when in OCCT it goes to 1,352.

Here you can see my vcore, as you can see vdroop is normal. Vdroop is normal on every vcore.
Temps are 75-82 max.
Today I tested those settings on offset -0,020(1,336V) and -0,015(1.344) and it is not stable. It is stable at offset -0,005(1,352V) and offset -0,010(1,352V). So in fact it is stable at 1,350V.
Later I will change to LLC2 and go for a higher -offset, but I think it won't help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickdude*
> 
> Well did a quick hour of Prime 95 and had no issues or events! Will try it a little longer tomorrow when I have a chance


nice OC! an hour is fine for "non-mission critical" use.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astanoskillos*
> 
> That 1.352 I guess wasn't at full load, just browsing something, in benchmark it went to 1.360 and it was on 44x
> OHM after p95, offset -0,010, 44x
> 
> I wonder why p95 doesn't go as high with vcore as OCCT does. Here you can see 1,336 when in OCCT it goes to 1,352.
> 
> Here you can see my vcore, as you can see vdroop is normal. Vdroop is normal on every vcore.
> Temps are 75-82 max.
> Today I tested those settings on offset -0,020(1,336V) and -0,015(1.344) and it is not stable. It is stable at offset -0,005(1,352V) and offset -0,010(1,352V). So in fact it is stable at 1,350V.
> Later I will change to LLC2 and go for a higher -offset, but I think it won't help.


Yeah - it looks like either the mobo is reporting high, or the chip is power hungry. If you want to be absolutely sure you can use a digital multimeter and read the vcore capacitor from back of the board. I don't think that MB has top side voltage read points


----------



## astanoskillos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - it looks like either the mobo is reporting high, or the chip is power hungry. If you want to be absolutely sure you can use a digital multimeter and read the vcore capacitor from back of the board. I don't think that MB has top side voltage read points


I don't own a multimeter, and I won't pull out mobo.
What about these other voltages?
CPU PLL Voltage and VTT I wonder if they could help.
If not I'll stay on -0,010 offset. I launched some games, and vcore max was 1,344, and temps 60C. How do you think will this vcore be deadly on long term?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astanoskillos*
> 
> I don't own a multimeter, and I won't pull out mobo.
> What about these other voltages?
> CPU PLL Voltage and VTT I wonder if they could help.
> If not I'll stay on -0,010 offset. I launched some games, and vcore max was 1,344, and temps 60C. How do you think will this vcore be deadly on long term?


Yeah - i know. It's a PIA to pull the MB. No, not deadly at all. the chip can run at 1.5V with proper cooling. you can try lowering PLL to lower temps - but will then need to redo stability. VTT probably won't help unless you are overclocking (or down-clocking) RAM.

Hey - 44 is a very good OC! And for gaming you will not notice a difference between 44 and even 48 (well, maybe a few CPU-bound games, but that's all).

oh - and too your question as to why p95 loads a lower vcore vs linpak... it's because it actually hits more of the cpu architecture and triggers more vdroop especially as it nears completion of a given FFT. If you search this forum, you will find OCers wih hours of stability with OCCT, AID64, IBT... then crash immediately with p95.


----------



## TwistedTime

Ok. I finally have my rig fixed. Still pissed off about the water tho.

My temps are pretty much the same(stock clock example : ambient about 25C-30C, 40C at idle and never quite reaching 70C at load.) and I have been wondering if I would be able to lower temps by reseating my cooler(an h80I, my sig rig is slightly outdated compared to what I currently use and I just haven't gotten around to fix it.).

Oh, and I can't seem to get prime to use most of my Ram(16gb). I should be setting it to 8192 right? But for some reason it will only use 10gbs.


----------



## astanoskillos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - i know. It's a PIA to pull the MB. No, not deadly at all. the chip can run at 1.5V with proper cooling. you can try lowering PLL to lower temps - but will then need to redo stability. VTT probably won't help unless you are overclocking (or down-clocking) RAM.
> 
> Hey - 44 is a very good OC! And for gaming you will not notice a difference between 44 and even 48 (well, maybe a few CPU-bound games, but that's all).
> 
> oh - and too your question as to why p95 loads a lower vcore vs linpak... it's because it actually hits more of the cpu architecture and triggers more vdroop especially as it nears completion of a given FFT. If you search this forum, you will find OCers wih hours of stability with OCCT, AID64, IBT... then crash immediately with p95.


I don't play games that use CPU very much anyway
Much obliged







thanks for your help!


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> your chip and mobo will like 2133.


What would you recommend, been looking at scan on the link below however not sure which to choose.

Cheers

http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/memory-ram/ddr3-(240-pin)-dual-channel-(1800mhz-plus)


----------



## Dyaems

2133 and above? i usually recommend kingston hyperx predator (the 2400mhz variant) because they look cool... or those crucial rams.(ballistix elite for one, only 1866mhz though. it is clockable anyways. never get to try any corsair rams because they are quite expensive here.


----------



## nickdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice OC! an hour is fine for "non-mission critical" use.


Ran prime a for four hours and no errors but the event viewer had a WHEA error.







Also ran prime for four hours stock to see if any WHEA and had none.
Guess I will bump it up a little and see what happens. Funny I run my Sandy at 1.386 (45*103.8) but I am squeamish about increasing the Volts on this because of the Temps.


----------



## Anusha

I've been following the guide to make my 2600k stable with Z68 Extreme4. When I got my 4.5GHz overclock stable, I wasn't using AVX supported Prime95. I've been having some stability issues every now and then and when I checked using Prime95 (AVX), it wasn't stable. It would fail after few hours. It's not 12hrs stable.

I'm a bit lost with this guide. Do you increase the Turbo Boost voltage or the Offset voltage to increase the Vcore (that's shown in CPU-Z while stressing in Prime95)? The guide says that I have to increase the Turbo Boost voltage, but when I do that, unless the CPU is heavily stressed, the Vcore doesn't increase to match the value I need. For example, when the load is low, as in running a game, the Vcore is too low and it crashes. But runs fine in stress tests. Guess I have to increase the Offset voltage instead?

Another thing. I tried running with Fixed Vcore and at level 3 LLC, to get the 1.34V-ish Vcore that the CPU needs to be stable, I had to set 1.405V in UEFI. Is that normal?

Further, I could pass 6hrs of Prime95 test given in the first post but it failed blend test after about 1.5hrs.

This is with multi 45, LLC4, offset +0.075, 1.586V PLL, rest at Auto. C states are actually ENABLED. That LLC4 is helping to get rid of the idle BSODs. That was where my old OC was at. Now I'm following the guide and trying to hit 4.6 or if possible 4.7GHz. But this CPU is a bad clocker. 28.5C ambient isn't helping much either.

One more thing. It seems that other people are getting errors instead of BSODs. I always get 0x124 BSOD. Have never seen an error in Prime. Could the problem be with VTT and not Vcore? VTT is at AUTO. I have 4 sticks of Corsair Vengeance sticks, all running at 1.5V 9/9/9/24/1T.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickdude*
> 
> Ran prime a for four hours and no errors but the event viewer had a WHEA error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also ran prime for four hours stock to see if any WHEA and had none.
> Guess I will bump it up a little and see what happens. Funny I run my Sandy at 1.386 (45*103.8) but I am squeamish about increasing the Volts on this because of the Temps.


What tim did you use between the die and ihs ( i think you delidded- right?). If you used CLU many tiems we apply waaaay too much. Should be as thin as a mirror coat. Yiur rig should be able to shed the heat better than it seems to right now. I find that PK1 or HeGrease, or Gelid extreme work very well between the ihs and cooler.

Most times, the few % you get with bclk on ivy and sandy is not worth the cost in instability. Disable spreadspectrum and lock bclk at 100. You'll do better increasing the multiplier when using offset. Bclk and offset OC (dynamic VID) just dont work well together. Fixed mode maybe, but still not worth the headache.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I've been following the guide to make my 2600k stable with Z68 Extreme4. When I got my 4.5GHz overclock stable, I wasn't using AVX supported Prime95. I've been having some stability issues every now and then and when I checked using Prime95 (AVX), it wasn't stable. It would fail after few hours. It's not 12hrs stable.
> 
> I'm a bit lost with this guide. Do you increase the Turbo Boost voltage or the Offset voltage to increase the Vcore (that's shown in CPU-Z while stressing in Prime95)? The guide says that I have to increase the Turbo Boost voltage, but when I do that, unless the CPU is heavily stressed, the Vcore doesn't increase to match the value I need. For example, when the load is low, as in running a game, the Vcore is too low and it crashes. But runs fine in stress tests. Guess I have to increase the Offset voltage instead?
> 
> Another thing. I tried running with Fixed Vcore and at level 3 LLC, to get the 1.34V-ish Vcore that the CPU needs to be stable, I had to set 1.405V in UEFI. Is that normal?
> 
> Further, I could pass 6hrs of Prime95 test given in the first post but it failed blend test after about 1.5hrs.
> 
> This is with multi 45, LLC4, offset +0.075, 1.586V PLL, rest at Auto. C states are actually ENABLED. That LLC4 is helping to get rid of the idle BSODs. That was where my old OC was at. Now I'm following the guide and trying to hit 4.6 or if possible 4.7GHz. But this CPU is a bad clocker. 28.5C ambient isn't helping much either.
> 
> One more thing. It seems that other people are getting errors instead of BSODs. I always get 0x124 BSOD. Have never seen an error in Prime. Could the problem be with VTT and not Vcore? VTT is at AUTO. I have 4 sticks of Corsair Vengeance sticks, all running at 1.5V 9/9/9/24/1T.


Sandy does not record MCEs (whea). Also, a 124 may or may not be vcore... If raising vcore does not solve it, it ' s best to examine the dmp file. So, first, i would set LLC to the mid point 3 or which ever number is 50% (on your board, is 1 = 100% ie, full vdroop compensation?), disable all sleep states except c1e. Put 10mV in offset, and approx 65mV in turbo. Set CPU PLL to auto (why so low?) and multi to 45. Ram to your XMP. Test stability for only 20 min... Watch temps. Increase multi to 46... Add approx 30-40mV to turbo and test...increase Turbo until stable, or it cant handle tne watts. If good at 46.. Raise th multi to 47... Repeat







. Somewhere at 46 or above, you will need to enable Internal PLL to get windows to boot cleanly...

On average, each 100mhz costs about 40mV... Until you hit the non linear range then it will really jump per 100. Thats above the chips sweet spot, and each is different.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sandy does not record MCEs (whea). Also, a 124 may or may not be vcore... If raising vcore does not solve it, it ' s best to examine the dmp file. So, first, i would set LLC to the mid point 3 or which ever number is 50% (on your board, is 1 = 100% ie, full vdroop compensation?), disable all sleep states except c1e. Put 10mV in offset, and approx 65mV in turbo. Set CPU PLL to auto (why so low?) and multi to 45. Ram to your XMP. Test stability for only 20 min... Watch temps. Increase multi to 46... Add approx 30-40mV to turbo and test...increase Turbo until stable, or it cant handle tne watts. If good at 46.. Raise th multi to 47... Repeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Somewhere at 46 or above, you will need to enable Internal PLL to get windows to boot cleanly...
> 
> On average, each 100mhz costs about 40mV... Until you hit the non linear range then it will really jump per 100. Thats above the chips sweet spot, and each is different.


OK. I will try that.

I've been playing with the old settings that I had. At 45x multi, LLC lvl4, offset +0.085 prime blend test crashed just after 12hrs. Insane!


----------



## Sasasd

Still getting random WHEA-logger errors... Like once in a month. They only come while gaming (BF3 and FC3 only games that have caused them). I have not crashed and not seeing any instability. I raised CPU PLL back to 1,83v from 1,568v and added 0,01v more turbo voltage, lets see if that does anything. I'm running 4,[email protected],192v (probably more because Asrock Z77 e4).


----------



## nickdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What tim did you use between the die and ihs ( i think you delidded- right?). If you used CLU many tiems we apply waaaay too much. Should be as thin as a mirror coat. Yiur rig should be able to shed the heat better than it seems to right now. I find that PK1 or HeGrease, or Gelid extreme work very well between the ihs and cooler.
> 
> Most times, the few % you get with bclk on ivy and sandy is not worth the cost in instability. Disable spreadspectrum and lock bclk at 100. You'll do better increasing the multiplier when using offset. Bclk and offset OC (dynamic VID) just dont work well together. Fixed mode maybe, but still not worth the headache.


Yes, I did pop the top on this one. Perhaps I did use a little too much CLPro and PK3 on IHS, haven't gone past low 70s yet so that seems in line for just an 212 EVO.

One thing I have noticed is that this Asrock board has much more vdroop than my Gigabyte.

Will be out of town this weekend so no tinkering for me
Thanks


----------



## Rezal

Guys, do you know of a way to squeeze a little more BCLK? My current situation:

i7 3770 non-K on ASRock P67 Pro3 (I got the 3770 quite cheap and could not resist to test HT, and I really like it)
41*107.5 MHz = 4.4 GHz
vcore under full load: ~1.15V
C3, C6 disabled
8 GB DDR1333 9-9-9-24 1T G.skill RAM set to lowest speed to rule out memory OC

Going up to 108 MHz is already very unstable. Memory is set to lowest speed. I've already tried raising VTT to 1.10 V, but that didn't help a thing. If you have ideas how to get my BCLK a bit higher, I'd love to hear them.

I once used a 3570K with BCLK of 110 MHz on this mobo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> OK. I will try that.
> 
> I've been playing with the old settings that I had. At 45x multi, LLC lvl4, offset +0.085 prime blend test crashed just after 12hrs. Insane!


Yeah, if you're still getting 124 (and not 101), i'd bet it's not the chip. If the 124 happens faster with like 80% ram committed vs the base 1600mb, make sure the ram is seated coreectly and that the xmp is actually loading the proper settings.

A 124 error can be anything from a graphics card/pcie fark, to a weak IMC. Can take days to sort out IF not simply vcore or vtt? Manytimes, simply reseating the hardware will resolve it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezal*
> 
> Guys, do you know of a way to squeeze a little more BCLK? My current situation:
> 
> i7 3770 non-K on ASRock P67 Pro3 (I got the 3770 quite cheap and could not resist to test HT, and I really like it)
> 41*107.5 MHz = 4.4 GHz
> vcore under full load: ~1.15V
> C3, C6 disabled
> 8 GB DDR1333 9-9-9-24 1T G.skill RAM set to lowest speed to rule out memory OC
> 
> Going up to 108 MHz is already very unstable. Memory is set to lowest speed. I've already tried raising VTT to 1.10 V, but that didn't help a thing. If you have ideas how to get my BCLK a bit higher, I'd love to hear them.
> 
> I once used a 3570K with BCLK of 110 MHz on this mobo.


When you had the 3750k @110, did your graphics card oc well?

Anyway, with bclk that high you have changed the pci bus speed ... System agent voltage may help?


----------



## Rezal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> When you had the 3750k @110, did your graphics card oc well?
> 
> Anyway, with bclk that high you have changed the pci bus speed ... System agent voltage may help?


Video card OC seemed just as usual.

Will give system agent voltage a go later, if there is a setting that is still within specs.


----------



## Emu105

So right now i have my 3570k at 4.2ghz at 1.224 Vcore is that good at all? playing games my temps are around 55c


----------



## Rezal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezal*
> 
> Will give system agent voltage a go later, if there is a setting that is still within specs.


Tried increasing VCCSA and VTT at the same time, no effect on BCLK.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> So right now i have my 3570k at 4.2ghz at 1.224 Vcore is that good at all? playing games my temps are around 55c


seems fine, but if i think you are able to get 4.3 with the same core voltage. if not you should be good at these settings... not every CPU is the same of course


----------



## xcom-

Hi Guys.

What do you think of the memory linked below? Thinking of getting this today. Thanks

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-(2x8gb)-corsair-ddr3-vengeance-low-profile-jet-black-pc3-12800-(1600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Hi Guys.
> 
> What do you think of the memory linked below? Thinking of getting this today. Thanks
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-(2x8gb)-corsair-ddr3-vengeance-low-profile-jet-black-pc3-12800-(1600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-


I believe its the same as the regular Vengeance just with low profile heatsinks. Good Ram though


----------



## Rezal

Looks like I cannot push the BCLK any higher.

However, I have removed the fans from the CPU cooler and run it semi passive now. 76°C highest core temperature in IBT at 4.4 GHz


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezal*
> 
> Looks like I cannot push the BCLK any higher.
> 
> However, I could remove the fans from the CPU cooler and run it semi passive. 76°C highest core temperature in IBT at 4.4 GHz


If you do that, you'll end up frying your cpu. Doesn't make any sense


----------



## Rezal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> If you do that, you'll end up frying your cpu. Doesn't make any sense


<80°C in IBT w/o fans=frying my CPU?


----------



## spidey81

"Frying" your CPU would require an insanely excessive amount of volts applied. Under 90C while stressing with reasonable volts won't fry anything. If it did reach the throttle point of around 95C it would just either slow down or shut down. It doesn't matter what cooling you use as long as you're within the specified voltage/temp. I say near passive cooling with those temps is perfectly fine!


----------



## Eastrider

Hello, OCN.

I bought this evening an Extreme 6, right before finding this (link) thread. I will be using it with a 3570k.

Is this board affected as well besides the Extreme 4? I think it's been hinted along the thread but not too sure.

Does this mean that the VRM are low quality, or that the CPU is at potential risk, or the voltage is actually stable, but just over-volted?

Has there been a revised batch, a BIOS update to correct it SW-wise somehow, or something?

In short, is this board (Extreme SIX) still undercommended?

Sorry for the copy-paste post but my english is way beyond poor


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eastrider*
> 
> Hello, OCN.
> 
> I bought this evening an Extreme 6, right before finding this (link) thread. I will be using it with a 3570k.
> 
> Is this board affected as well besides the Extreme 4? I think it's been hinted along the thread but not too sure.
> 
> Does this mean that the VRM are low quality, or that the CPU is at potential risk, or the voltage is actually stable, but just over-volted?
> 
> Has there been a revised batch, a BIOS update to correct it SW-wise somehow, or something?
> 
> In short, is this board (Extreme SIX) still undercommended?
> 
> Sorry for the copy-paste post but my english is way beyond poor


just use the most recent bios. it's been corrected by Asrock (so I'm told). Search this forum for a thread by sin082 and chronicfx on the subject.


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey - I know this is off topic, but if you "relocate" your large user folders to a spinner and keep just boot essentials on an SSD, the following is a REALLY good way to do it (rather than right-click, properties, relocate). I use it on all my rigs, never fails. If you do use "sysprep /audit"... NVM









http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/124198-user-profiles-create-move-during-windows-7-installation-3.html

see post #22


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezal*
> 
> Looks like I cannot push the BCLK any higher.
> 
> However, I could remove the fans from the CPU cooler and run it semi passive. 76°C highest core temperature in IBT at 4.4 GHz


Reread what you posted. It reads as you have those temps WITH fans. So, removing them ........it doesn't say without fans I have. It says.... I could remove fans.


----------



## Rezal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Reread what you posted. It reads as you have those temps WITH fans. So, removing them ........it doesn't say without fans I have. It says.... I could remove fans.


Right. I have edited the post to clear up the grammar.


----------



## TwistedTime

Well I have finally re-seated my H80I, and what an improvement. Apparently a common issue with the H80i(not sure about the h100i) is that the backplate is a little loose. So after adding some washers to the backplate(after spending all night just re-seating without the washers.) my temps at 4.5ghz load is now 75C(I was getting 90C before adding the washers. Ambient temp is abound 25C to 30C throughout the night and this morning.). And with luck, since I used AS5, the temp might be shaved down slightly more.

Either way, time for more overclocking!


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedTime*
> 
> Well I have finally re-seated my H80I, and what an improvement. Apparently a common issue with the H80i(not sure about the h100i) is that the backplate is a little loose. So after adding some washers to the backplate(after spending all night just re-seating without the washers.) my temps at 4.5ghz load is now 75C(I was getting 90C before adding the washers. Ambient temp is abound 25C to 30C throughout the night and this morning.). And with luck, since I used AS5, the temp might be shaved down slightly more.
> 
> Either way, time for more overclocking!


Nice. Are you delidded?

Also a brief question, what would be the max reasonable voltage for a 3570k? As you see in my sig I run a Q6600 at 1,675 volts under water... I doubt I can do that to a 3570k








Quote:


> just use the most recent bios. it's been corrected by Asrock (so I'm told). Search this forum for a thread by sin082 and chronicfx on the subject.


I think that's the thread I linked? I wasn't able to find anything else. Anyway I asked in the said thread about the BIOS update. Thanks for the help


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eastrider*
> 
> Nice. Are you delidded?
> 
> Also a brief question, what would be the max reasonable voltage for a 3570k? As you see in my sig I run a Q6600 at 1,675 volts under water... I doubt I can do that to a 3570k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the thread I linked? I wasn't able to find anything else. Anyway I asked in the said thread about the BIOS update. Thanks for the help


The max voltage is 1.52 IIRC but most will stay below 1.4v


----------



## TwistedTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eastrider*
> 
> Nice. Are you delidded?
> 
> Also a brief question, what would be the max reasonable voltage for a 3570k? As you see in my sig I run a Q6600 at 1,675 volts under water... I doubt I can do that to a 3570k


No, I am not delidded. Considered it, not sure if I think it is worth it right now. As for voltage, I think Intel said somewhere to not go over 1.50, but I have read a lot of guides that says to not go over 1.3 or 1.4(depending on the person.). It seems tho that the average i5 3750k can reach stable 4.5ghz at around 1.2 volts(mine was pretty much 1.2 on the dot in order to be stable for 4.5.).

But with Ivy Bridge, you are more likely to reach the temp wall instead of the volt wall... Unless you use LN2(Liquid nitrogen) or some other extreme method to cool off your system. With temps you want to stay under 90C, Some people don't want to go over 80 or 85, it all depends on how often you use your comp and what you are using it for. To me this OCing is an interesting experiment, and I am not planning on using this comp on anything more extensive then gaming so I feel ok with pushing the temps a little because I just want to know how far my comp can go right now, before dropping it down to probably 4.5, and most games aren't really demanding on all cores(tho that might change with the new consoles coming out, we will see.).

Edit: Comp is now 4.7 stable, with vcore at 1.280 and temps just reaching 90C(ambient around 27C) So it looks like I have hit the temp wall again, and I don't think re-seating the H80i will do much.


----------



## Eastrider

I really hope that my custom loop is enough to keep temps under control. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TwistedTime

Before trying to get my cpu 4.7 stable I thought I wouldn't be close to 1.3 volts. While I was expecting a jump in vcore needed. I didn't anticipate the jump to be so big. So let me reevaluate what I said before.

I believe your custom loop will be able to keep your temps well within check compared to mine at the same volt usage, tho I have no experience with custom loops, and you will have to pay more of a heed to how much volts your cpu needs compared to someone who doesn't use a custom loop.


----------



## nickdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedTime*
> 
> Edit: Comp is now 4.7 stable, with vcore at 1.280 and temps just reaching 90C(ambient around 27C) So it looks like I have hit the temp wall again, and I don't think re-seating the H80i will do much.


Damn, sounds like you won the silicon lottery. 4.7 under 1.3 sounds great to me, I would be popping the top on that one and gaining 15c in cooling.


----------



## TwistedTime

I have never delidded before so I don't want to risk killing my cpu just yet. Maybe sometime in the future after I practice on some cheaper chips.

I believe I might be able to reach 4.8, but for right now I have gone back down to 4.5 and started experimenting with using a negative offset.


----------



## nickdude

It was a lot easier than I thought it would be, just watch some videos


----------



## riedlZ

Hey,

I never done serious overclocking but now I would like to get the most out of my Rig. I followed the guide a few weeks ago and got my i5-3570k to 4,6GHz @ 1.312v. It didn't run 100% stable but it was OK for me. The errors I got were the following:

BSOD 0x50
BSOD 0x0A
World of Warcraft freezing -> crash to desktop -> clicking on the taskbar icon (still running) -> opens but "has stopped working" error
Some crashes when Flashplayer is active

Now I want to get rid of those.
I think they are all related to the RAM so I read the guide again and adjusted some BIOS settings. For the moment it runs fine and I need to test the stability of games in the following days.

I would appreciate if somebody could have a look over my BIOS settings:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Here is a screen of CPU-Z and HWMonitor after 25 minutes custom Prime95 test:


My Rig should be in the signature if everything has worked properly









edit:// another problem I encounter is that sometimes my PC won't start at the first try. Following situations I can get:

- Turn on -> Black screen "No Signal" -> PC turns off and after 2 seconds on again -> Boots normally
- Turn on -> 5 short beeps -> PC turns off and on again -> 5 beeps -> and so on (loop) | I need to turn off the power switch from the psu, wait some seconds, and then it boots on the first try

Im not sure if this is overclocking related or not? :/


----------



## zergling

Signed up to say thank you for this thread! I'm pretty much a newb to overclocking, my only prior overclock was a 3.06GHz Q6600 LOL! This guide really helped!

My settings are pretty much same as what was instructed on the OP, with the Additional Turbo Voltage all the way up to 0.070v to keep it stable through the 24 hour test.

Additional Turbo Voltage at 0.012V can get 4.6 to boot up, but fails at the prime test.

Additional Turbo Voltage at 0.016V can get 4.6 to boot up and run the prime test for 5 minutes, but fails after around an hour.

Additional Turbo Voltage at 0.020V to 0.066V boots up and fails at prime test anywhere from 1-8 hours in.

Additional Turbo Voltage at 0.070V has been 100% error free. I was even using my PC during this time - just light tasks like emails, streaming, surfing, etc.



Room temp range from 22.8C to 24.6C.

Surprisingly, the top fan slots on my Fractal Design Define R4 (window) did not make a difference on peak temps.

My current fan setup:
HSF - Noctua NH-D14
Front Intake - Noctua NF-A14 FLX
Front Intake - Noctua NF-A14 FLX
Bottom Intake - Noctua NF-A15 PWM
Side Exhaust - Noctua NF-A15 PWM

The two stock Fractal Design fans were on the top exhaust slots during the stress test, but the peak temp on Core#2 still hit 87. I have since taken it off.


----------



## nickdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergling*
> 
> Signed up to say thank you for this thread! I'm pretty much a newb to overclocking, my only prior overclock was a 3.06GHz Q6600 LOL! This guide really helped!
> 
> My settings are pretty much same as what was instructed on the OP, with the Additional Turbo Voltage all the way up to 0.070v to keep it stable through the 24 hour test.
> 
> Additional Turbo Voltage at 0.012V can get 4.6 to boot up, but fails at the prime test.
> 
> Additional Turbo Voltage at 0.016V can get 4.6 to boot up and run the prime test for 5 minutes, but fails after around an hour.
> 
> Additional Turbo Voltage at 0.020V to 0.066V boots up and fails at prime test anywhere from 1-8 hours in.
> 
> Additional Turbo Voltage at 0.070V has been 100% error free. I was even using my PC during this time - just light tasks like emails, streaming, surfing, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room temp range from 22.8C to 24.6C.
> 
> Surprisingly, the top fan slots on my Fractal Design Define R4 (window) did not make a difference on peak temps.
> 
> My current fan setup:
> HSF - Noctua NH-D14
> Front Intake - Noctua NF-A14 FLX
> Front Intake - Noctua NF-A14 FLX
> Bottom Intake - Noctua NF-A15 PWM
> Side Exhaust - Noctua NF-A15 PWM
> 
> The two stock Fractal Design fans were on the top exhaust slots during the stress test, but the peak temp on Core#2 still hit 87. I have since taken it off.


What is that TMPIN3 reading?

I wonder what kind of heat it would generate under Intel Burn Test.

Maybe upload that pic, it doesn't expand when you click it.


----------



## AntinOz

Thanks for the guide. Finally got the nerve up to OC my 3570K after getting a new H100i cooler. Now have it running stable at 4.7GHz with 1.272v. Very happy with that.


----------



## AntinOz

Ok, 1.288V ... not quite as stable as I thought.


----------



## zergling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickdude*
> 
> What is that TMPIN3 reading?
> 
> I wonder what kind of heat it would generate under Intel Burn Test.
> 
> Maybe upload that pic, it doesn't expand when you click it.


I uploaded the pic so the screenshot can be expanded on another tab.

I honestly am not sure what tmpin3 is measuring or if its even accurate. Quick google search haven't given me reliable answers yet.

I plan to do IBT when I have some free time. Based on my readings, it should give higher temp readings - this is the part that worries me. 87C on prime is already too high for my liking, so I'll have to watch the stress test.


----------



## jeebusfish

Is this good? I'm totally new to UEFI overclocking and am hoping I can get some feedback from the subject matter experts here. It looks like I'm stable at 4.7 with 1.344 volts.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeebusfish*
> 
> Is this good? I'm totally new to UEFI overclocking and am hoping I can get some feedback from the subject matter experts here. It looks like I'm stable at 4.7 with 1.344 volts.


Are you hitting 1.344v with only a +0.015 offset or are you using additional turbo voltage also?

What is you idle vcore in CPU-z with the multi at 16?


----------



## Kokumotsu

just a question about the final test.
most know to run prime for atleast 6-8 hours to be stable, how is the final test only an hour?


----------



## jeebusfish

It looks like I still have some tweaking to do after some instability.



This is my current setup and I'm running .113 turbo voltage. Does this seem within the realm of feasibility for this chip?


----------



## Kokumotsu

i am still dumbfounded how ivy bridge gets higher clocks with lover voltage than SB


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> i am still dumbfounded how ivy bridge gets higher clocks with lover voltage than SB


???? They optimized the design and made it more efficient.


----------



## Kokumotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> ???? They optimized the design and made it more efficient.


too bad the TIM sucks on them =/ i would actually upgrade if it wasnt for that


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> just a question about the final test.
> most know to run prime for atleast 6-8 hours to be stable, how is the final test only an hour?


That is just what the OP wrote into the guide. I would recommend at least 6-8 hours to consider it stable


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokumotsu*
> 
> too bad the TIM sucks on them =/ i would actually upgrade if it wasnt for that


Couldn't agree more. That's why I delidded and replaced it with CLU. My temps are now very comparable between my 2700k and my 3770k. Some people are saying their is some issue with glue( RTV) creating a different gap or spacing between IHS and die. ( Damn near whole delid club is believing this!







)
It seems pretty obvious it's the fact they used tim instead of solder. Glue and IHS is same on SB and IB.

***IBT is quickest, best way to test for stability. Takes about 8-10 min. Never had a successful IBT tested OC fail.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeebusfish*
> 
> It looks like I still have some tweaking to do after some instability.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my current setup and I'm running .113 turbo voltage. Does this seem within the realm of feasibility for this chip?


Ok so you are running a +0.010 offset and a +0.113 Turbo. Your going about it the right way, you can try using a +0.005 offset and then just increase you turbo a little further to stabilize the full load. What instability did you notice?


----------



## nickdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Couldn't agree more. That's why I delidded and replaced it with CLU. My temps are now very comparable between my 2700k and my 3770k. Some people are saying their is some issue with glue( RTV) creating a different gap or spacing between IHS and die. ( Damn near whole delid club is believing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> It seems pretty obvious it's the fact they used tim instead of solder. Glue and IHS is same on SB and IB.
> 
> ***IBT is quickest, best way to test for stability. Takes about 8-10 min. Never had a successful IBT tested OC fail.


It's almost unbelievable the temp differences when the you de-lid and use CL. I am new to this but seeing chips under 1.3 volts and hitting mid 80's just makes me want to scream DELID the damn thing!


----------



## TwistedTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Some people are saying their is some issue with glue( RTV) creating a different gap or spacing between IHS and die. ( Damn near whole delid club is believing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> It seems pretty obvious it's the fact they used tim instead of solder. Glue and IHS is same on SB and IB.


I don't think the club is saying the gap is the only reason the temp is so high. Solder would have definitely been better then TIM any day of the week. But what some of them tested and found out is that if Intel had decreased the gap between the die and the IHS then there wouldn't have been as much heat and there wouldn't have been as much of a reason for people to delid.
Quote:


> ***IBT is quickest, best way to test for stability. Takes about 8-10 min. Never had a successful IBT tested OC fail.


Subjective, to each their own. Some people use multiple stress test programs(Prime, IBT, ect), passed them all, and still found out that their OC was unstable when they start up a game or whatever. Personally I think using multiple tests makes more sense as each test uses different instruction sets which broadens the search field and gives us a better chance in seeing if our OC is stable or not.


----------



## xcom-

Replacement memory has finally arrive









I've gone for :

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-(2x8gb)-corsair-ddr3-vengeance-low-profile-jet-black-pc3-12800-(1600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-9-

I'm considering purchasing a new SSD solely on running the OS, does anyone else have this setup? Any advantages running the OS like this?


----------



## TwistedTime

The SSD would increase the speed that the OS runs quite a bit and I would recomend getting a SSD just for the OS alone at least. Certain games also runs better if they are on the SSD, but you would have to look that up first to see which games benifit being on the SSD.


----------



## Dyaems

is it good to use negative voltage when using offset? i think 1.36 volts on a mild overclock is too much at full load lol


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> is it good to use negative voltage when using offset? i think 1.36 volts on a mild overclock is too much at full load lol


Negative offset is fine. Positive offset raises your idle & full load vcore and Negative offset decreases it. I'm running a -0.010 offset with my overclock. When using a negative offset you need to pay attention to you idle vcore. If its too low you will not be stable at idle.

What multiplier are you trying to get stable? What offset and turbo are you using?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Negative offset is fine. Positive offset raises your idle & full load vcore and Negative offset decreases it. I'm running a -0.010 offset with my overclock. When using a negative offset you need to pay attention to you idle vcore. If its too low you will not be stable at idle.
> 
> What multiplier are you trying to get stable? What offset and turbo are you using?


im trying to do a 4.2ghz just like how i did with my fixed voltage settings. currently running with +0.004v turbo and +0.005v offset. im just following the guide at the first page and it says there that dont use negative offset so i kinda wondered.

i kinda gave up 4.5ghz offset for now since case is abit too warm prolly due to itx build, and i live in a tropical country haha


----------



## TwistedTime

What Lucky 23 says, negavite offset is just fine. You just have to keep an eye on idle vcore to determine distability. If the comp freezes while in bios(or your OS while nothing is open) or it starts to act funky then that is an indicator that idle is not stable.

I have an Offset of -0.190 and a turbo of 0.195 and it runs just fine, but I make the Offset -0.200 then I can't even boot correctly. Idle runs at just below 0.700.

Note : I have my LLC at level 2 so that is why my Negative Offset is so high.


----------



## Dyaems

okay guys, thanks. will play around with it abit later!

edit: currently doing it right now.

just want to make sure, if i lower offset voltage to the point that it hangs or BSODs, can i increase turbo voltage to make up for it? never got any BSODs or stuckup yet though..

currently running and testing with prime95 blend:



didnt know that theres alot of things to do when i use offset mode. its kinda fun though!


----------



## TwistedTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> just want to make sure, if i lower offset voltage to the point that it hangs or BSODs, can i increase turbo voltage to make up for it? never got any BSODs or stuckup yet though..


Yes, if you experience hangs or BSOD then increasing turbo usually stops that.
Quote:


> currently running and testing with prime95 blend:]


Just a note : Prime doesn't help if you are trying to find out if you are stable at idle. Tho usually if you are unstable at idle then you won't be able to boot correctly, when that happens(and increasing vcore does not help) then you have found how low you are able to go. I would then bump up the offset volts by two levels(say it doesn't boot at -0.200, then just make it -.0190) and say you are good.

If you are unable to change the bios to revert what you did(because the system freeze or whatever.) Then you will have to clear the CMOS, which will change the BIOS settings back to "normal" like you never overclocked it or anything.(If you have saved profiles then they will still be there to use.)
Quote:


> didnt know that theres alot of things to do when i use offset mode. its kinda fun though!


I would have to agree that overclocking in general is somewhat fun. I would assume that this feeling is similar to what a person who likes to work on cars feel when tinkering with his car.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedTime*
> 
> Yes, if you experience hangs or BSOD then increasing turbo usually stops that.
> Just a note : Prime doesn't help if you are trying to find out if you are stable at idle. Tho usually if you are unstable at idle then you won't be able to boot correctly, when that happens(and increasing vcore does not help) then you have found how low you are able to go. I would then bump up the offset volts by two levels(say it doesn't boot at -0.200, then just make it -.0190) and say you are good.
> 
> If you are unable to change the bios to revert what you did(because the system freeze or whatever.) Then you will have to clear the CMOS, which will change the BIOS settings back to "normal" like you never overclocked it or anything.(If you have saved profiles then they will still be there to use.)
> I would have to agree that overclocking in general is somewhat fun. I would assume that this feeling is similar to what a person who likes to work on cars feel when tinkering with his car.


thanks i will note that about turbo voltage.

yup, already finished testing with idle and it computer didnt freeze, although i only tested it for about 30 minutes or so. will do more testing while browsing later.

thanks again!


----------



## aka bmf

Hello everybody,

I am new here, but I have read this post for a while now. I was hoping somebody can help me with a problem. This will be a long post.









I have the following setup:
MB: ASrock Extreme6 Z77
CPU: 3570k i5
Cooler: Thermalright Macho HR-02
Video: MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr II
Memory: 8Gb Kingston HyperX Red
PSU: Corsair CX 500
SSD: 120Gb Kingston V300
OS: Windows 7 64bit

Obviously there is a problem with it.







I have it for some months now but with an older video card (9600 GT) and I kept it overclocked at 4.5 using eXtreme Tuner Utility (just changed the multiplier to 45 and that was it - I know, not very professional). The thing is that it worked fine, passed every Prime test, Linx, Furmark (never run a 3DMark) etc. Few days ago I upgraded the video card to the mentioned one and, at first, I lowered the CPU to 4000 and every thing worked fine (including 3DMark 11). After a while I wanted to bring the CPU back to 4.5, and the games and 3Dmark 11 kept crashing, but passed every Prime. Al this was done using eXtreme Tuner Utility.

Yesterday, I uninstalled eXtreme Tuner and I went into UEFI. I reset the CMOS and I used all the settings from this post and just modified the multiplier to 45, the offset to +0.005 and the turbo offset from +0.004 to +0.020 (step by step with 3DMark 11 each time - failed at Icestorm every time) and again the same situation: stable in Prime, AIDA, but the games crashed and also 3DMark 11. After that I brought the multiplier down to 40 and the turbo offset to +0.004 3DMark still crashed at FIrestrike tests. So this was worse than eXtreme Tuner Utility.

Does anybody know what can I do to reach a stable 4.5? If I can run a full 3DMark 11 at this CPU speed I will be happy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tw33k

You really should find the fixed voltage required before you try to stabilize offset voltage.


----------



## zn1ko

Hi everybody,
I've read the guide and feel a little bit confused. As I understood, I need to set my cpu voltage to offset +0.005v and turbo voltage to +0.004v among everything else. Then I up ONLY turbo voltage and leave cpu voltage at +0.005v, right? Then does "FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1." mean, that I need to lower cpu multiplier if my vcore hits 1.5v?

Also, I followed the "Starting off..." step, set the Offset to +0.005v, set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v and started increasing cpu multiplier by 1 after every prime95 run. And went up all the way to x45. I think I might get even higher, its just that vcore goes up to 1.368v max, temps are 68 max, but everythings stable. By the way, I tried LLC level 5, but core 0 kind of stops working and my full load drops to 75%. LLC 4 seemed ok, but i started getting random reboots, it rebooted once just after I started prime95, the second one rebooted after 4mins of OCCT. LLC 3 seems ok and stable. LLC 1 gets vcore to 1.46v and I don't think I need it, since 1.36v works fine.

Should I push further to x46+ since temps are ok? I also wondering if I should switch back to LLC 4, but increase turbo voltage by 1 or 2 steps?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedTime*
> 
> I don't think the club is saying the gap is the only reason the temp is so high. Solder would have definitely been better then TIM any day of the week. But what some of them tested and found out is that if Intel had decreased the gap between the die and the IHS then there wouldn't have been as much heat and there wouldn't have been as much of a reason for people to delid.
> Subjective, to each their own. Some people use multiple stress test programs(Prime, IBT, ect), passed them all, and still found out that their OC was unstable when they start up a game or whatever. Personally I think using multiple tests makes more sense as each test uses different instruction sets which broadens the search field and gives us a better chance in seeing if our OC is stable or not.


You could say that about the gap on any given cpu. As far as I know there is no difference between the gap of a SB and IB chip and RTV is same as well. The simple fix would have been to use solder.
I agree, the more testing, the better off you'll be. I don't believe, however, that prime should be the first thing you run. Doesn't make sense in the amount of time it takes. I run maxxmem and cinebench first. Super quick to pick out marginal instability. If a oc passes both I go to IBT, Once it passes IBT, I run a few demanding games( Crysis 3, Farcry 3, ect.,ect. At that point I'm satisfied that wasting 12-24 hours of computer time will be worth it. People running prime initially to have it fail after a few hours, is a big waste of time.


----------



## TwistedTime

@zn1ko

For question 1 : Yes, if you hit 1.5 volts(tho some say don't go past 1.4, this choice is up to you.) then you should reduce the multiplier by one and testing to see if it can pass long hours of prime. If it can't pass long hours of prime then you might have to either increase vcore(but you are probably already near max even if you reduce multi by one.) or reduce multi by one again.

For question 2 : Whether you want to go higher or not is your choice. Your temps are very good(Just have to ask, was prime running for about 20 minutes or more when you took note of the temp? because it takes a little while for everything to heat up and reach an equilibrium.), in fact it sounds like to me that you might have to worry about your self-placed volt limits more then you have to worry about temps(If you are using an Ivy Bridge at least, those low temps but high volts makes me want to believe that you have a Sandy Bridge.).

For question 3 : LLC at level 2 or 3 is generally agreed upon,. And as you found out, while level one is stable, it usually use more volts then necessary.

@hotrod717

I personally believe that if the gap had been smaller on a Sandy Bridge chip then it would have seen even better temps. Its just that solder is so much better at heat transfer than TIM that we still see better temps when the gap on both chips are the same. Sadly , if Haswell is any indication, it seems that they will continue to use TIM for the mainstream chips.


----------



## zn1ko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedTime*
> 
> Your temps are very good(Just have to ask, was prime running for about 20 minutes or more when you took note of the temp?


Prime was running for about 10 minutes. I have a i5 2500k

Does running at 1.5v have any drawbacks except higher temperature? I mean, if my cpu is below 80C at prime95, why shouldn't i run close to 1.5v when temperature is even lower while gaming? I also have speedstep and c1e enabled, so that my cpu is not that stressed all the time.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zn1ko*
> 
> Prime was running for about 10 minutes. I have a i5 2500k
> 
> Does running at 1.5v have any drawbacks except higher temperature? I mean, if my cpu is below 80C at prime95, why shouldn't i run close to 1.5v when temperature is even lower while gaming? I also have speedstep and c1e enabled, so that my cpu is not that stressed all the time.


people might disagree but
look at your CPU as your computers ENGINE.
imagine it being a car.
Sure your car can run at 140mph for a while and it will be cool with the radiator cooling it, but it decreases the lifespan of the engine, wears out some of the other components, and in the end decreases the cars lifespans.

you can game at 1.5v for long periods of times sure, no chips are the same, theres no guarantee your chip will last longer than one at 1.4v or 1.3v or 1.6v, also no ones ever took 100+ chips and done a dedicated test on how many chips running 24/7 1.5v+ fail at X days (imagine how much that would cost!)

safer to stay at lower voltages unless you have money and can afford a brand new chip if yours burns out 3months or 3years down the road.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka bmf*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am new here, but I have read this post for a while now. I was hoping somebody can help me with a problem. This will be a long post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the following setup:
> MB: ASrock Extreme6 Z77
> CPU: 3570k i5
> Cooler: Thermalright Macho HR-02
> Video: MSI GTX 660 Twin Frozr II
> Memory: 8Gb Kingston HyperX Red
> PSU: Corsair CX 500
> SSD: 120Gb Kingston V300
> OS: Windows 7 64bit
> 
> Obviously there is a problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it for some months now but with an older video card (9600 GT) and I kept it overclocked at 4.5 using eXtreme Tuner Utility (just changed the multiplier to 45 and that was it - I know, not very professional). The thing is that it worked fine, passed every Prime test, Linx, Furmark (never run a 3DMark) etc. Few days ago I upgraded the video card to the mentioned one and, at first, I lowered the CPU to 4000 and every thing worked fine (including 3DMark 11). After a while I wanted to bring the CPU back to 4.5, and the games and 3Dmark 11 kept crashing, but passed every Prime. Al this was done using eXtreme Tuner Utility.
> 
> Yesterday, I uninstalled eXtreme Tuner and I went into UEFI. I reset the CMOS and I used all the settings from this post and just modified the multiplier to 45, the offset to +0.005 and the turbo offset from +0.004 to +0.020 (step by step with 3DMark 11 each time - failed at Icestorm every time) and again the same situation: stable in Prime, AIDA, but the games crashed and also 3DMark 11. After that I brought the multiplier down to 40 and the turbo offset to +0.004 3DMark still crashed at FIrestrike tests. So this was worse than eXtreme Tuner Utility.
> 
> Does anybody know what can I do to reach a stable 4.5? If I can run a full 3DMark 11 at this CPU speed I will be happy.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


the symptoms you describe would appear to be due to the graphics subsystem (eg, stable when stressing the cpu, not stable when pushing the GPU a bit). Make sure you completely uninstalled your old drivers, and perform a clean install of the latest nvidia drivers. also, you may need to load the most recent bios for your MB.

so, set the cpu to default clocks, remove any nvidia drivers (sweeper if necessary) and reinstall the drivers (320.49 whql) and try 3DMK11 again.









edit: for all on this thread - if you are concern about degrading your CPU, pick up the intel performance tuning plan... that is unless you delided it!


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> people might disagree but
> look at your CPU as your computers ENGINE.
> imagine it being a car.
> Sure your car can run at 140mph for a while and it will be cool with the radiator cooling it, but it decreases the lifespan of the engine, wears out some of the other components, and in the end decreases the cars lifespans.
> 
> you can game at 1.5v for long periods of times sure, no chips are the same, theres no guarantee your chip will last longer than one at 1.4v or 1.3v or 1.6v, also no ones ever took 100+ chips and done a dedicated test on how many chips running 24/7 1.5v+ fail at X days (imagine how much that would cost!)
> 
> safer to stay at lower voltages unless you have money and can afford a brand new chip if yours burns out 3months or 3years down the road.


that is every true. that is how i look at it aswell.

I ran my 3570k @ 4.4ghz 24/7 setup just fine, but i decided to go for a 3770k (microcenter near by) and now i am having lots of trouble getting any stable overclock more than 4.1ghz.

I am testing my 3770k right now at 4.2ghz +0.005 CPU voltage and +004 turbo voltage. LLC set to 5 because anything different than that it will go unstable. and yet seems like it passes prime but fails at AIDA64. within 10 min. i am very confused what would be the issue. i was able to run the CPU at 4.5ghz at 1.245 fixed vcore while running prime/aida or around that type of voltage but it wasnt stable for a 12 hour run.

EDIT:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> that is every true. that is how i look at it aswell.
> 
> I ran my 3570k @ 4.4ghz 24/7 setup just fine, but i decided to go for a 3770k (microcenter near by) and now i am having lots of trouble getting any stable overclock more than 4.1ghz.
> 
> I am testing my 3770k right now at 4.2ghz +0.005 CPU voltage and +004 turbo voltage. LLC set to 5 because anything different than that it will go unstable. and yet seems like it passes prime but fails at AIDA64. within 10 min. i am very confused what would be the issue. i was able to run the CPU at 4.5ghz at 1.245 fixed vcore while running prime/aida or around that type of voltage but it wasnt stable for a 12 hour run.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Increase additional turbo voltage and put LLC at Level 3


----------



## zn1ko

Ok, I've hit 5ghz with my i5 2500k, everything's super fast. Actually, I couldn't pass stress test without going higher than 1.52v, so it's not officially stable. But vcore doesn't get higher than 1.48v while gaming and everything's stable. And temps are 62 max (not while stressing, but while gaming cpu intense mmo games).

I also found the i5 2500k datasheet with specified voltages, if anyone is interested: http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf
At page 71 they state
Quote:


> Design the board to ensure that the voltage provided to the processor remains within
> the specifications listed in Table 7-5. *Failure to do so* can result in timing violations or
> *reduced lifetime of the processor*


And you can find the Table 7-5 at page 75 with max vcore of 1.52v.
So, I guess it's officially stated, that cpu lifetime shouldn't reduce below 1.52v. But I guess I'll have to get back to 4.6 @ 1.36v (4.7 becomes stable only @ 1.42, PLL Voltage doesn't seem to influence much) since I've read here http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/automatic-overclock-motherboard-cpu,3048.html the following:
Quote:


> We've learned through trial, error, and dead processors that voltage levels beyond 1.45 V at above-ambient temperatures can kill an Intel CPU etched at 32 nm (Sandy Bridge-based parts included) very quickly. Those same processors die a fairly slow death at voltage levels between 1.40 V and 1.45 V (somewhere between weeks and months on our test benches). And we're expecting more than a year of reliable service from the parts we've dutifully kept below 1.40 V


On the other hand, I've read quite a few times, that some people run 5ghz @ 1.5v fixed for a year and everything's ok. I doubt cpu would die in a few weeks or a year. It might degrade, but what's a degradation? I'll have to lower my clocks to, say, 4.6 @ 1.36-1.4? Sounds fine to me.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zn1ko*
> 
> Ok, I've hit 5ghz with my i5 2500k, everything's super fast. Actually, I couldn't pass stress test without going higher than 1.52v, so it's not officially stable. But vcore doesn't get higher than 1.48v while gaming and everything's stable. And temps are 62 max (not while stressing, but while gaming cpu intense mmo games).
> 
> I also found the i5 2500k datasheet with specified voltages, if anyone is interested: http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf
> At page 71 they state
> And you can find the Table 7-5 at page 75 with max vcore of 1.52v.
> So, I guess it's officially stated, that cpu lifetime shouldn't reduce below 1.52v. But I guess I'll have to get back to 4.6 @ 1.36v (4.7 becomes stable only @ 1.42, PLL Voltage doesn't seem to influence much) since I've read here http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/automatic-overclock-motherboard-cpu,3048.html the following:
> On the other hand, I've read quite a few times, that some people run 5ghz @ 1.5v fixed for a year and everything's ok. I doubt cpu would die in a few weeks or a year. It might degrade, but what's a degradation? I'll have to lower my clocks to, say, 4.6 @ 1.36-1.4? Sounds fine to me.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


The intel specsheet is pretty straight forward...and you can expect an increase in the degradation rate at any setting above stock. You are running that chip at like 90% of the engineering limitation... Think about it. Sure i know people who have run chips at that spec% and higher for very long times (including my qx9650) but i also know of ones that died very quickly. Most times, the degraded chip just has more leakage and requires higher vcore = more heat.

My advice? Do you really notice a difference between 4,7 and 5.0 while gaming? if yes (really?) and If you want to run that high, spend $25 and buy the intel performance tuners plan. They will replace a dead overclocked chip no problem.


----------



## VeerK

Hey all, just looking for some advice from my fellow AsRock brethren.

I followed the guide about a month ago and got 4.5 GHz with a 3770k on the Extreme4 (212 EVO). I had made one change only due to game stability, ending up with Auto LLC. Prepping to go to an Extreme6 so I just looked at my numbers again and I got 1.296-1.312V in CPUZ with +.005 offset and +.004 turbo voltage. Looked online and the amount of people saying anything above 1.250 is horrible got me scared so I've been playing around with the offset. Right now, I am running Prime95 with 4.3 GHz with -.100 offset, +.004 turbo, LLC at 2, is this bad if it turns out to be stable? CPUZ is reporting 1.160-1.168V, temps are averaging 69C. Also, how worried should I be that these Volts in CPUZ are wrong, according to that video by Sin0822?

Really hope you guys won't mind sharing your expertise here, 600 plus pages is a little too much for me to go through. Thanks!

EDIT: I worked really hard to save up for my rig and I need my cpu and mobo to last into skymont era, so I'm worried about the voltages and degradation.


----------



## TwistedTime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJensen*
> 
> EDIT: I worked really hard to save up for my rig and I need my cpu and mobo to last into skymont era, so I'm worried about the voltages and degradation.


Skymont is coming when? 3, maybe 4 if there are delays, years from now? These chips are really tough as long as you don't push them too hard. 1.3ish volts should be fine and the chip will probably still last for several more years after Skymont is here(Even if you have to up the volts slightly every now and then to compensate for degradation.).


----------



## zn1ko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Do you really notice a difference between 4,7 and 5.0 while gaming? if yes (really?) and If you want to run that high, spend $25 and buy the intel performance tuners plan.


The game I mostly play has a build-in fpsmeter, which shows if fps are bottlenecked by gpu or cpu. With my old processor I was cpu bottlenecked 90% of time, with 2500k @ 4.6ghz I am not bottlenecked by cpu 90% of time, and at 5ghz I don't get bottlenecked by cpu at all.

Is passing stress tests mandatory? Is it ok, if I just don't bsod while gaming? I would maybe increase voltage to 1.4, set cpu to 4.7ghz ( thou i only pass prime @ 1.42v, but the game is not optimized for quadcores, so it doesn't load cpu to 100% like prime, so it should be stable) and maybe increase bclk to 103 or 105 to get a little bit more juice from cpu without crossing 1.4v line. Increasing bckl by 3 or 5 steps doesn't considered to be extreme and shouldn't damage anything, right?

I would buy the plan, I am just not sure if it is available in my country. Have to have a look, thanks for the advice.


----------



## xcom-

Hello everyone

As usual, I have a slight issue with my build. Whilst using an application, such as Photoshop, or playing a game I hear a continuous buzzing sound coming from my machine.

I believe, after searching other forums that this may be related to power options or feedback. Does anyone else experience this on the z77e-itx.

Many thanks.


----------



## hriveresse

What Fixed Voltage do you recommend for having an i7 3770k on an ASRock Z77 Extreme4 stable at 4.4 GHz? I'm a bit reluctant to disable the C states. I do believe it was the reason my previous SSD died after only three days of OC'ing.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hriveresse*
> 
> What Fixed Voltage do you recommend for having an i7 3770k on an ASRock Z77 Extreme4 stable at 4.4 GHz? I'm a bit reluctant to disable the C states. I do believe it was the reason my previous SSD died after only three days of OC'ing.


You should overclock using Offset and turbo. There is no reason to overclock using fixed mode with these CPU's.


----------



## ApOcApS

n1 guide

but i have a questen what is faster FIxed mode or off set? I will test that later! Anyone testet already??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApOcApS*
> 
> n1 guide
> 
> but i have a questen what is faster FIxed mode or off set? I will test that later! Anyone testet already??


No difference if you do offset correctly


----------



## toughboy

hi guys im back







, this time i got my water cooler corsair h100.

i got a problem, after changing multiplier to 48 then run prime test 20-30 mins i got bsod code 0x124

what should i do guys?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughboy*
> 
> hi guys im back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this time i got my water cooler corsair h100.
> 
> i got a problem, after changing multiplier to 48 then run prime test 20-30 mins i got bsod code 0x124
> 
> what should i do guys?


Whats your full load vcore? what offset & turbo are you using?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No difference if you do offset correctly


x2


----------



## toughboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your full load vcore? what offset & turbo are you using?


full load vcore 1.39 - 1.416. offset mode at 0.130. my turbo is set on auto. and my llc @ level 3


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Just had a 212 EVO installed on my 2600K. Think I'll be having use from this guide in the next few days... hope I can get my CPU at stable 4.5 Ghz.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You should overclock using Offset and turbo. There is no reason to overclock using fixed mode with these CPU's.


So you can calculate an overclock using offset without first finding a baseline with fixed mode??? Doesn't seem like your reasoning is sound on that, especially if user is new to oc'ing these chips. You have to find limits and set a baseline using fixed/manual voltage before effectively using offset. I don't recommend anybody starts by spitting in the wind.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> So you can calculate an overclock using offset without first finding a baseline with fixed mode??? Doesn't seem like your reasoning is sound on that, especially if user is new to oc'ing these chips. You have to find limits and set a baseline using fixed/manual voltage before effectively using offset. I don't recommend anybody starts by spitting in the wind.


Probing the limits of the CPU with fixed or offset is not different. for offset, set 5 or 10mV in offset, spreadspectrum off, all sleep state except C1E off, set the multiplier in the low 40s and increase turbo mV until stable. Up the multiplier, increase turbo (usually 30-40mV per 100 MHz) and repeat until you hit a limit (cooling solution, vcore max - a personal thing







, or the chip just can't do more. in the end, the load vcore for either method will be very close to each other.

Fixed OC must idle higher than load to compensate for vdroop unless you turn off vdroop with high LLC compensation which is not good to do in the long term since the chip will not handle the VID overshoot during load transients. Frankly, I can't understand why folks continue to use fixed voltage with the exception of extreme OC.... you're taking a chip with speedstep, SVID (DVID) and a host of other technologies and sending it back 3-4 generations.

The advantage of using offset is that the chip is not idling with load vcvore (+ vdroop) voltage potential on the die (although the current is v low). A couple of Intel engineers debated the long term effects of a steady, but high vcore vs a low but transiently high (=same as fixed) vcore during load scenarios and there was no clear answer on the impact on chip lifetime. ONe clear answer was that defeating vdroop 100% is not advised in either scenario.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughboy*
> 
> full load vcore 1.39 - 1.416. offset mode at 0.130. my turbo is set on auto. and my llc @ level 3


what cpu? MB?

fill out rig builder and add it to your signature block. Leaving turbo on auto at high OC is not the best way to go about this.


----------



## toughboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what cpu? MB?
> 
> fill out rig builder and add it to your signature block. Leaving turbo on auto at high OC is not the best way to go about this.


i5 2500k, asrock extreme 3 gen 3

what value should i put in turbo besides auto?


----------



## hriveresse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You should overclock using Offset and turbo. There is no reason to overclock using fixed mode with these CPU's.


Like I said, it's just a silly newbie hunch, but I do believe disabling the C states killed my previous SSD. The BSOD wouldn't go away no matter what I tried.
Quote:


> The other C states can cause you to BSOD when idling when using Offset VCore mode. You shouldn't BSOD if you are using Fixed VCore mode.


I also have this to consider. So I would rather keep them enabled if only for my own peace of mind.

I would simply like to know if anyone has attained a stable 4.4 GHz OC from an i7 3770k on an ASRock EXTREME4 Z77 on fixed CPU core voltage, and what voltage that was, so as to get a general idea of what I should expect from mine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughboy*
> 
> i5 2500k, asrock extreme 3 gen 3
> 
> what value should i put in turbo besides auto?


what multiplier are you running at 1.4V? 48? 49? (iPLL enabled at >46?)

anyway - take 125mV of that 130 and put it in turbo, leave 5mV in offset (speedstep enabled) and test stability. remember the (legal) limit for a 2500K is 1.52V.


----------



## Phezno

I don't have a graphics card atm, using the Intel HD Graphics 4000 (i5 3570k).
Is it safe to follow this guide before I get a graphics card? I plan to get a gtx 760 later this year when I get the money.

Thanks in advance,
Phez


----------



## toughboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what multiplier are you running at 1.4V? 48? 49? (iPLL enabled at >46?)
> 
> anyway - take 125mV of that 130 and put it in turbo, leave 5mV in offset (speedstep enabled) and test stability. remember the (legal) limit for a 2500K is 1.52V.


@ 1.4 v im running at 48 multiplier, nope pll is disabled.

ok sir copy, gonna try it now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughboy*
> 
> @ 1.4 v im running at 48 multiplier, nope pll is disabled.
> 
> ok sir copy, gonna try it now


internal Phase Lock Loop on can really help windows deal with itself during boot up. offset is in 5mV increments, turbo is in 4mV steps... get as close as possible to your stable 48 vcore you had before. With the E3G3 (well, at least mine) sometimes turbo just can't add the top end mV, so back that off 10mV and add the necessary amount to offset, but keep offset as low as possible.

you want to define turbo (and not use auto) so you put a limit on the value. However, I ran my 2700K like that for months until switching to turbo-OC mode.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Probing the limits of the CPU with fixed or offset is not different. for offset, set 5 or 10mV in offset, spreadspectrum off, all sleep state except C1E off, set the multiplier in the low 40s and increase turbo mV until stable. Up the multiplier, increase turbo (usually 30-40mV per 100 MHz) and repeat until you hit a limit (cooling solution, vcore max - a personal thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , or the chip just can't do more. in the end, the load vcore for either method will be very close to each other.
> 
> Fixed OC must idle higher than load to compensate for vdroop unless you turn off vdroop with high LLC compensation which is not good to do in the long term since the chip will not handle the VID overshoot during load transients. Frankly, I can't understand why folks continue to use fixed voltage with the exception of extreme OC.... you're taking a chip with speedstep, SVID (DVID) and a host of other technologies and sending it back 3-4 generations.
> 
> The advantage of using offset is that the chip is not idling with load vcvore (+ vdroop) voltage potential on the die (although the current is v low). A couple of Intel engineers debated the long term effects of a steady, but high vcore vs a low but transiently high (=same as fixed) vcore during load scenarios and there was no clear answer on the impact on chip lifetime. ONe clear answer was that defeating vdroop 100% is not advised in either scenario.


Aware of and understand all that. I wasn't arguing that fixed is better, only that people newer to oc'ing (imo) would find it easier to start with fixed voltage. Also (imo) it is easier to find your offset voltatage after finding a baseline. But, then again, I don't waste hours of my time ONLY using prime to test a oc either. It's simply the last test.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Aware of and understand all that. I wasn't arguing that fixed is better, only that people newer to oc'ing (imo) would find it easier to start with fixed voltage. Also (imo) it is easier to find your offset voltatage after finding a baseline. But, then again, I don't waste hours of my time ONLY using prime to test a oc either. It's simply the last test.


i agree regarding the p95 stuff. 1h for me has never led to instability down the road. On some production boxes, yeah... 12h may be necessary.

1h prime - 90% ram
IBT with 90% ram for 5-10 cycles
maybe a little OCCT

never had a kernel crash after that.. had a few gpu driver crashes, but that's a different story.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i agree regarding the p95 stuff. 1h for me has never led to instability down the road. On some production boxes, yeah... 12h may be necessary.
> 
> 1h prime - 90% ram
> IBT with 90% ram for 5-10 cycles
> maybe a little OCCT
> 
> never had a kernel crash after that.. had a few gpu driver crashes, but that's a different story.


I usually do
1- cinebench r11.5
2- 10 passes IBT with 90% ram usage
3- Crysis 3 and Farcry 3 for a few hours
4 - Prime95

I haven't had prime fail yet after following the previous steps. I can boot and run cinebench and still fail IBT but usually only require one voltage bump to get an oc to pass. I've only had 1 pass IBT and get a cracsh in 1 of those games I mentioned. I had LLC on High instead of Ultra.
I just don't get people exclusively telling people to run Prime and wasting all those hours to get failures.
If I find that voltage seems unusually high or have consistent problems, I look at my other hardware and run some mem tests and gpu benches.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Aware of and understand all that. I wasn't arguing that fixed is better, only that people newer to oc'ing (imo) would find it easier to start with fixed voltage. Also (imo) it is easier to find your offset voltatage after finding a baseline. But, then again, I don't waste hours of my time ONLY using prime to test a oc either. It's simply the last test.


It's not really easier, Offset + Turbo is just a better way to set up your voltages. Plus it kind of a waste of time to OC using fixed because you will have to redo you OC when switching to Offset + turbo. Sure you can get your full load close to what it was at fixed but it would be better to retest. As I was saying fixed is a thing of the past with the old 775 sockets. There is no reason to run fixed any more when you can run Offset + Turbo and have the CPU downclock to a 16 multi at 1.00v or less.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phezno*
> 
> I don't have a graphics card atm, using the Intel HD Graphics 4000 (i5 3570k).
> Is it safe to follow this guide before I get a graphics card? I plan to get a gtx 760 later this year when I get the money.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Phez


Its completely fine, it doesn't matter whether you have a graphics card or not.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> It's not really easier, Offset + Turbo is just a better way to set up your voltages. Plus it kind of a waste of time to OC using fixed because you will have to redo you OC when switching to Offset + turbo. Sure you can get your full load close to what it was at fixed but it would be better to retest. As I was saying fixed is a thing of the past with the old 775 sockets. There is no reason to run fixed any more when you can run Offset + Turbo and have the CPU downclock to a 16 multi at 1.00v or less.


Again, I don't disagree. Offset is the way to go. I use it. However, I prefer and think it would be easier for people new to overclocking, to use fixed 1st, then move onto offset when starting off. Also not all mobo's support turbo voltage. Look at it from a perspective without saying my mobo, my chip, my experience. I know this is the Asrock thread, but a lot of people come here for oc'ing knowledge and discussion in general.


----------



## Lucky 23

Maybe but IMO the CPU got too hot for me using fixed. Seeing it idle at such a high temp made me swtich to offset before I even stabilized it on fixed. Your board has offset only which actually makes it slightly easier since you dont have to balance Offset and turbo like on the Asrock boards. With offset only, you just dont have as much control over you idle vcore.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Maybe but IMO the CPU got too hot for me using fixed. Seeing it idle at such a high temp made me swtich to offset before I even stabilized it on fixed. Your board has offset only which actually makes it slightly easier since you dont have to balance Offset and turbo like on the Asrock boards. With offset only, you just dont have as much control over you idle vcore.


Yep my mobo is different, but it does have additional turbo parameters that the MVF didn't have. I haven't played with them yet. And yes, constant load voltage does effect the temp. That's exactly the reason I went for offset. Lower temps = longer cpu life. The main reason I got this mobo was for all of the read points and hotwire feature to enhance oc'ing my Matrix. No soldering necessary. It has simple plug n play sockets for gpu vcore, mem volts, and pll volts., making my Matrix fully unlocked and easily oc'd. Asrock was my 1st mobo and Idid contemplate getting the OC Formula for IB. Maybe next time around.


----------



## Rayman1968

Greetings,

I'm a limited-experience OC'er looking to squeeze a little more power out of my 3570K + ASrock Z77 Extreme 4.

Been reading this guide and looking through the thread for the last couple of days (information overload) and have a couple of questions...

In the OC Tweak - CPU Config section where it states;

*Core Current Limit: Max
Long Duration Power Limit: Max
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Max
Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max*

To get these 'max' settings I can *safely* type in 10,000?

Also, in that same area of my BIOS (version P2.80) I have the following setting;

*package C state support*

Options are;

*auto
c-2
c-6
disable*

Can anyone tell me which option I should choose here? No idea what they do...

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> I'm a limited-experience OC'er looking to squeeze a little more power out of my 3570K + ASrock Z77 Extreme 4.
> 
> Been reading this guide and looking through the thread for the last couple of days (information overload) and have a couple of questions...
> 
> In the OC Tweak - CPU Config section where it states;
> 
> *Core Current Limit: Max
> Long Duration Power Limit: Max
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Max
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max*
> 
> To get these 'max' settings I can *safely* type in 10,000?
> 
> Also, in that same area of my BIOS (version P2.80) I have the following setting;
> 
> *package C state support*
> 
> Options are;
> 
> *auto
> c-2
> c-6
> disable*
> 
> Can anyone tell me which option I should choose here? No idea what they do...
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Yes, you can type 10000. Auto. Package c1E should be enabled, c3 and c6 off or auto.


----------



## Rayman1968

Thanks.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayman1968*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> In the OC Tweak - CPU Config section where it states;
> 
> *Core Current Limit: Max
> Long Duration Power Limit: Max
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Max
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max*
> 
> To get these 'max' settings I can *safely* type in 10,000?
> .


I believe the actual max is 500 IIRC


----------



## Rayman1968

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I believe the actual max is 500 IIRC


Yes, when I typed in 10000 it defaulted to 500.


----------



## helioNz4R

Great guide mate, lots of good info.

Just one thing to point out:
Quote:


> Intel Hyper Threading Technology: Enabled
> ~Setting for Hyperthreading for CPUs like i7-2600k / i7-3770k.
> ~If you have this setting Disabled, you pretty much wasted $100 as this is the one extra thing you get from *i5-2500k* / i5-3570k.


Also a few options seem to be missing in the newer BIOS versions, im talking about Core Current Limit and Turbo Boost Power Limit.


----------



## Enderverse

Sorry if this has been asked or resolved before but I don't think I can search through all those pages of posts. I'm starting to OC and managed to get a stable multiplier of 44 with offset voltage +0.005v. I am currently on the "Starting off..." section and the guide says "Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v.". So I got the offset correct but I can't even find the Turbo Boost Voltage option, and the guide says that's the voltage I need to increase, but I can't actually see it. Is the Offset voltage an okay substitute to increase?
My motherboard is an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 with BIOS version 2.8 (up to date). So I don't know what to do now because I don't want to risk doing something I'm not sure of.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enderverse*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked or resolved before but I don't think I can search through all those pages of posts. I'm starting to OC and managed to get a stable multiplier of 44 with offset voltage +0.005v. I am currently on the "Starting off..." section and the guide says "Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v.". So I got the offset correct but I can't even find the Turbo Boost Voltage option, and the guide says that's the voltage I need to increase, but I can't actually see it. Is the Offset voltage an okay substitute to increase?
> My motherboard is an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 with BIOS version 2.8 (up to date). So I don't know what to do now because I don't want to risk doing something I'm not sure of.


No need to apologize, I had the same question when I started out haha. Look where it says 'additional turbo voltage.' That is the "turbo boost." It should be set to auto by default. It would be really odd if you didn't have it for some reason..


----------



## Enderverse

Thanks! Now I have my multiplier at 44 and the rest of the settings are just as the guide says. I was able to get pass 1 hour of Prime95 with no fatal errors or BSODS. One core did hit exactly 90C but most of the time they were around 70-75C. The rest of the time they were about 80-85C. It is a stress test so I hope that hitting exactly optimal is okay and is not an indication of my average temps for use (gaming), correct?

Did I get a decent overclock of 4.4 gHz with my i7 3770k given my settings and temperature output?
I forgot to mention I have a Hyper 212 Evo on it.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enderverse*
> 
> Thanks! Now I have my multiplier at 44 and the rest of the settings are just as the guide says. I was able to get pass 1 hour of Prime95 with no fatal errors or BSODS. One core did hit exactly 90C but most of the time they were around 70-75C. The rest of the time they were about 80-85C. It is a stress test so I hope that hitting exactly optimal is okay and is not an indication of my average temps for use (gaming), correct?
> 
> Did I get a decent overclock of 4.4 gHz with my i7 3770k given my settings and temperature output?
> I forgot to mention I have a Hyper 212 Evo on it.


Really need know what the vcore is to know if it's good or not


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enderverse*
> 
> Thanks! Now I have my multiplier at 44 and the rest of the settings are just as the guide says. I was able to get pass 1 hour of Prime95 with no fatal errors or BSODS. One core did hit exactly 90C but most of the time they were around 70-75C. The rest of the time they were about 80-85C. It is a stress test so I hope that hitting exactly optimal is okay and is not an indication of my average temps for use (gaming), correct?
> 
> Did I get a decent overclock of 4.4 gHz with my i7 3770k given my settings and temperature output?
> I forgot to mention I have a Hyper 212 Evo on it.


I would recommend running it longer then an hour on P95


----------



## ZeVo

Yup I'd run it for a little longer. And yes, you won't see those temps in any normal use.


----------



## Enderverse

Alright so I reran Prime 95 for 8 hours and got the same results. I think the volts used is 1.276v. Not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## Hoowwa

Hi! I need some help,

Earlier I followed this guide and overclocked my i5 2500k, but with my new i7 2700k there is a problem. The multiplier refuses to go over 39 in windows, even if I set it to 40, 41, 42 or anything the multiplier still stays on 39 when I boot. I have the same motherboard as when I used the i5, a Asrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 . Anyone got any ideas what can be wrong?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoowwa*
> 
> Hi! I need some help,
> 
> Earlier I followed this guide and overclocked my i5 2500k, but with my new i7 2700k there is a problem. The multiplier refuses to go over 39 in windows, even if I set it to 40, 41, 42 or anything the multiplier still stays on 39 when I boot. I have the same motherboard as when I used the i5, a Asrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 . Anyone got any ideas what can be wrong?


Are you sure its a K series? Can you post up bios screen shots of your settings? (format a flash drive in FAT32, Rebooting into bios, Hit F12)


----------



## Hoowwa

Yes, it is a K series!


Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## tarunagg

I am new to overclocking
My syetem Spec
Z77 Extreme 6 with i5 3570k
i am trying to overclock it to 4.4Ghz
i dont know how much offset is enoufgh so i have added + 0.145 offset is this okay


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoowwa*
> 
> Yes, it is a K series!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots


Bios looks good. Are you using CPU-z to monitor the frequency? Are you seeing 39 multi during Prime95?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarunagg*
> 
> I am new to overclocking
> My syetem Spec
> Z77 Extreme 6 with i5 3570k
> i am trying to overclock it to 4.4Ghz
> i dont know how much offset is enoufgh so i have added + 0.145 offset is this okay


Use bios and configure you settings to match page1. You do not want to have a high offset because this increases you idle vcore also. Use additional turbo voltage to stabilize you full load vcore.

What is you Idle & Full load vcore in CPU-z?


----------



## tarunagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Use bios and configure you settings to match page1. You do not want to have a high offset because this increases you idle vcore also. Use additional turbo voltage to stabilize you full load vcore.
> 
> What is you Idle & Full load vcore in CPU-z?


Here it is i have dropped offset to +0.100
1st with idle


With full load


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarunagg*
> 
> Here it is i have dropped offset to +0.100


We need to see what the actual voltage is under load.


----------



## tarunagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> We need to see what the actual voltage is under load.


Its there on screenshot... Around 1.320 at full load


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarunagg*
> 
> Its there on screenshot... Around 1.320 at full load


That's the VID not the vcore


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarunagg*
> 
> Its there on screenshot... Around 1.320 at full load


+100mV or +145mV has to be too much for 44x. read the guide and follow the instructions. AXTU really should not be used. return it to default settings post back to bios and set your rig up as shown on pg 1 of this thread.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> +100mV or +145mV has to be too much for 44x. read the guide and follow the instructions. AXTU really should not be used. return it to default settings post back to bios and set your rig up as shown on pg 1 of this thread.


I agree. If everything's working as it should his vcore would be around 1.42v. Way too high for 44x. His temps are pretty good tho


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> +100mV or +145mV has to be too much for 44x. read the guide and follow the instructions. AXTU really should not be used. return it to default settings post back to bios and set your rig up as shown on pg 1 of this thread.


X2


----------



## Xtreme21

I successfully used this guide to overclock my 2500k on a Extreme4 to 5.1Ghz @ 1.436v. I ended selling it on Amazon last week and bought a 3770k which arrived yesterday.. can't wait to get this i7 overclocked. I will be using this excellent guide again. Stay tuned for some results.


----------



## tarunagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> That's the VID not the vcore


EDIT Update I have seen in CPUz at
*stock clock full load Core Voltage is 1.144 - 1.152
With out overvoltage @4.2Ghz 1.224 - 1.240
With offset +0.100 @4.4Ghz 1.320 - 1.328*

ok here it is
stock clock with full load

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/6poi.png/

Full Load with offset +0.080v(windows explorer crashing 100 is stable for me)
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/69cu.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tw33k

Like we all thought, your voltage is way too high. You need to find your lowest stable fixed voltage first. Once you know that you can set up offset.


----------



## Antuna

GREAT GUIDE!!!
One question though, I can reach 4.6GHz on my 2500k and z77 extreme6 with the +.004v only on turbo, and the prime tests run fine. however when i step it up to 4.7, windows wont start. I tried increasing to +.008v, still nothing

Any help?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antuna*
> 
> GREAT GUIDE!!!
> One question though, I can reach 4.6GHz on my 2500k and z77 extreme6 with the +.004v only on turbo, and the prime tests run fine. however when i step it up to 4.7, windows wont start. I tried increasing to +.008v, still nothing
> 
> Any help?


Try enabling PLL Overvoltage?


----------



## Antuna

WORKED Thanks a lot!


----------



## DrCrow

I overclocked my cpu without any hitch, but I feel that my temps are too high.

Disclaimer, my ambient temps are in the range of 28-30, and at load they do jump to 69-72.

Is there something I did wrong? I wasnt shooting for a high overclock, just something that would not bottleneck my GPU's.


----------



## tehvampire

So I recently built a new computer and I want to overclock my *3770k* cpu I got with it.

I also got a *Asrock Z77 Extreme 4* motherboard and a Noctua nh-u12p se2 CPU cooler.

Looking at the OC Tweaker settings in the bios I'm confused about the CPU Volage Mode option.

At the moment I have it on Fixed Mode but from what I've been reading I should be using Offset Mode? But I'm confused how offset mode goes into either negative or positive? Is that like minus my default voltage or plus it?

At the moment it seems stable at 4.4ghz at a 1.250V but I havn't tested going any lower with the voltage. I also didn't touch that LLC setting as I wasn't sure on that either.

Any help would be great

Bios screenshots:
http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/2319/2gvp.jpg
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/5736/68zh.jpg


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehvampire*
> 
> So I recently built a new computer and I want to overclock my *3770k* cpu I got with it.
> 
> I also got a *Asrock Z77 Extreme 4* motherboard and a Noctua nh-u12p se2 CPU cooler.
> 
> Looking at the OC Tweaker settings in the bios I'm confused about the CPU Volage Mode option.
> 
> At the moment I have it on Fixed Mode but from what I've been reading I should be using Offset Mode? But I'm confused how offset mode goes into either negative or positive? Is that like minus my default voltage or plus it?
> 
> At the moment it seems stable at 4.4ghz at a 1.250V but I havn't tested going any lower with the voltage. I also didn't touch that LLC setting as I wasn't sure on that either.
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Bios screenshots:
> http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/2319/2gvp.jpg
> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/5736/68zh.jpg


Offset increases/decreases your idle & full load vcore. Setup your bios like the guide in page 1. Set you offset at +0.005 and your turbo at +0.004. Let me know what your CPU-z idle and full load vcore is.

You can also take screen shots of you bios by formatting a flash drive in FAT32, Reboot into bios and hit F12


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrCrow*
> 
> I overclocked my cpu without any hitch, but I feel that my temps are too high.
> 
> Disclaimer, my ambient temps are in the range of 28-30, and at load they do jump to 69-72.
> 
> Is there something I did wrong? I wasnt shooting for a high overclock, just something that would not bottleneck my GPU's.


Your settings look fine. A max temp of 72c is not that hot, most recommend staying under 90c during Prime95

Whats your full load vcore?


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Just OC'd my 2600K to 4.5 Ghz, ran 20 minutes of Prime95 with no errors, manual voltage in BIOS set to 1.395 V (anything lower, and I crash in a few minutes). However, at a few points during the test, my temps got up to 87-89, with my cooler being Hyper 212 EVO (for most of the test, though, I stayed around 75). Before I try for a longer test, is that safe and normal?

Are those the expected temps for a 212 EVO on such voltage, or could my cooler be badly seated, or something?
Also, keep in mind, it's the middle of summer here, the weather is very hot.


----------



## Lucky 23

Overclock using offset and Additional turbo voltage. There is no reason to run fixed voltage and 1.4v for 4.5ghz seems way too high. You should also run P95 for 8 + hours, 20 minutes is not long enough to confirm its stable


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Overclock using offset and Additional turbo voltage. There is no reason to run fixed voltage and 1.4v for 4.5ghz seems way too high. You should also run P95 for 8 + hours, 20 minutes is not long enough to confirm its stable


Alright, will play with offset, then.

Also, true, 1.4v seems high to me as well, compared to the results I've seen over the Internet. Seems I just have a pretty bad chip... and yeah, I'm planning for a 12 hours P95 run, that 20 minute was just a test to see if I can get somewhere without crashing immediately.


----------



## afdude2018

I need to get a better CPU cooler. Got my 2500k up to 4.0 and the temps go just a few degrees above optimal on a couple cores. I know the cooler I have now is nowhere near a good one. Just a cheap cooler I got when this combo of parts was being used as my "Gaming" HTPC to replace the stock cooler.


----------



## nubsrevenge

I remember reading this guide a very long time ago to overclock and I got really stable at 4.4ghz but couldnt get past it, but was satisfied. Now half a year later im reading this guide again and see a warning to NOT set the voltage (not the turbo offset) to farther negative, but my settings right now have that offset at -0.035 volts to, i assume, have lower heat and power usage. Again, it has been stable for half a year, but is it bad to give it less power?

it took a long time to find a stable 4.5ghz, but i set the cpu voltage offset to the guide specified +0.005 but my turbo needs to be +0.037
This is a huge jump for just 0.1ghz and a lot higher temps because of the voltage. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## TwistedTime

Negative Offset is fine, it just means that voltage used(even when at idle.) is lower compared to a positive offset. The problem comes when you set it too low that idle is unstable(which doesn't sound like something you will have to worry unless you want even lower volt usage.).

As for the volt needed/temp jump from 4.4 to 4.5, that is common with most processors. No matter what you will hit a ramp where it requires a lot more volts in order to be stable for the next step. For Ivy Bridge that is around 4.4-4.5 give or take.


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

How do I find the VID on my CPU?

Under load, RealTemp says 1.3861, is that it, or should I disable EIST and C1E to get an accurate reading, as I've seen mentioned somewhere?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> How do I find the VID on my CPU?
> 
> Under load, RealTemp says 1.3861, is that it, or should I disable EIST and C1E to get an accurate reading, as I've seen mentioned somewhere?


That is you VID. Just pay attention to what is displayed in CPU-z


----------



## nubsrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedTime*
> 
> Negative Offset is fine, it just means that voltage used(even when at idle.) is lower compared to a positive offset. The problem comes when you set it too low that idle is unstable(which doesn't sound like something you will have to worry unless you want even lower volt usage.).
> 
> As for the volt needed/temp jump from 4.4 to 4.5, that is common with most processors. No matter what you will hit a ramp where it requires a lot more volts in order to be stable for the next step. For Ivy Bridge that is around 4.4-4.5 give or take.


ok, yea i found that ramp to be pretty steep. but i didn't have PLL overvoltage enabled so maybe that would help? even though guide says usually for 4.7+ghz


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> That is you VID. Just pay attention to what is displayed in CPU-z


Right, thanks. One more thing, if I may:

Just failed a Prime blend test after a few hours running 4.5 Ghz @ 1.395v. Seems I have a really bad chip on my hands, so in your professional opinion, should I "pursue performance", up the voltage to 1.4v and have another, final try for 4.5, or backtrack down to ~1.330v, which is needed for stable 4.4 Ghz?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> Right, thanks. One more thing, if I may:
> 
> Just failed a Prime blend test after a few hours running 4.5 Ghz @ 1.395v. Seems I have a really bad chip on my hands, so in your professional opinion, should I "pursue performance", up the voltage to 1.4v and have another, final try for 4.5, or backtrack down to ~1.330v, which is needed for stable 4.4 Ghz?


Is the 1.395v displayed in CPU-z at full load?


----------



## hriveresse

So ever since I switched SSDs (running on a Samsung 840 PRO 180gb now) I'm experiencing the weirdest issues with clock speed. I suspect they're directly related to windows 7's power options but this n00b would like some more reliable opinions.

My i7 3770k is stable @4.4GHz with a 1285v fixed OC. STILL, while I used the Performance plan and had the min CPU power set to 100%, the multiplier would _still_ drop to stock 16x when idling for brief seconds, then back to 44x again, then down again, and so forth.

I'm currently using the Balanced power plan, with CPU min set to 5%. The multiplier remains at 16x most of the time, drifting in between higher speeds but never truly reaching 44x unless under P95 stress-testing. EVEN THOUGH my OC remains in _Fixed_ mode @ 1285v and, in theory, the chip should run at full power all the time, am I right?

Thoughts? Is this normal? Because it seems I'm running Offset over here even if my BIOS is set otherwise.


----------



## DrCrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your settings look fine. A max temp of 72c is not that hot, most recommend staying under 90c during Prime95
> 
> Whats your full load vcore?


I managed to stay off the comp for about 3 days....I dont know how.

Will check tonight and see what the temps are.


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Is the 1.395v displayed in CPU-z at full load?


Yeah... but I decided to roll back to 4.4 Ghz, not worth such a big jump in voltages and temps for 0.1 Ghz. If I were using a better cooler than 212 EVO, would've gone for it, but I think this is for the best in my current situation. Switched the voltage to offset as well, all works good now... didn't play with offset from the start, as I was following this guide, and my motherboard is Asus, not AsRock.

Oh, and have some rep, thanks for the help!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teh Bottleneck*
> 
> Yeah... but I decided to roll back to 4.4 Ghz, not worth such a big jump in voltages and temps for 0.1 Ghz. If I were using a better cooler than 212 EVO, would've gone for it, but I think this is for the best in my current situation. Switched the voltage to offset as well, all works good now... didn't play with offset from the start, as I was following this guide, and my motherboard is *Asus*, not AsRock.
> 
> Oh, and have some rep, thanks for the help!


I didnt see that you had an ASUS but glad you got it stable. Whats your voltage for 4.4ghz?


----------



## Teh Bottleneck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I didnt see that you had an ASUS but glad you got it stable. Whats your voltage for 4.4ghz?


It's 1.34v... pretty high, guess I wasn't favored by the luck of the draw.
Hope I'm more lucky with my next CPU purchase, when I end up replacing my 2600K.


----------



## wallawallaman

hello everybody, for my first post, here's my (I think) good overclock on my 2500k!



How's that?

I have a swiftech H220, if anyone wants to know. With 2 old 120mm fans gutted and used as buffers for 2 delta 5000rpm 120mm screamers!

Its a headphone only machine!

To add more info, I am running a 2500k on a Z77 extreme 4 and a Gigabyte 560 ti graphics card. Though the card is oced to a ghz, due to nvidia 3xx.xx driver stupidity, I am waiting for the 9000 series in October to upgrade.

Nvidia lost my biz after driver limiting overclocking on fermi...

But I LOVE my 2500K!


----------



## Trichael Man

I was able to get a 4.4 OC on my 3570k on a Coolermaster 212+ without changing any voltages on an Asrock Extreme4. The "Additional Turbo Voltage" setting was left at auto. Prime95 testing is stable, nothing going over 75 C. Is this unusual? CPUZ shows my Core Voltage as 1.112-ish, I think the stock voltage is 1.1 V if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trichael Man*
> 
> I was able to get a 4.4 OC on my 3570k on a Coolermaster 212+ without changing any voltages on an Asrock Extreme4. The "Additional Turbo Voltage" setting was left at auto. Prime95 testing is stable, nothing going over 75 C. Is this unusual? CPUZ shows my Core Voltage as 1.112-ish, I think the stock voltage is 1.1 V if I remember correctly.


How did you not change the voltage? Is it on Auto? How long did you run P95?


----------



## Trichael Man

Prime95 was running for at least an hour then it crashed (the program, not my computer), does that mean my OC is unstable? My friends have said that Prime95 crashes randomly too, but I'm not so sure. My Prime95 is set to Blend.

I did not alter the stock settings besides the CPU Multiplier, so I guess the voltages were set to auto.

Is there any way I can improve on this?

PS Changed CPU Multiplier to 4.3, testing out Prime95


----------



## skyn3t

I just got my 3770k stable @ 4.5 @ 1.24v. I used the same profile from my old 3570k a booted in the first try. prime for few hours and ibt. Now I want to reach 4.7 stable asap. After that 4.9Ghz to 5Ghz. The only bad side is when OS get's corrupted, The fixing process take too much time.

IBT keeps crash linpack64 what is this unstable OC only app crash.


----------



## impingu1984

Well this is my post.

First of all thanks for this guide it has been a great help.

Anyway I think I've got my 3570k stable @ 4.8Ghz voltage is reported as 1.224v to 1.232 (Spiked at 1.248v).

However following on from this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-series-vcore-reading I've estabished my vCore (using a DMM) is actaully upto 0.060v higher under load. so my actual is 1.284 to 1.292 with spike upto 1.308v. Until I read that thread I thought my OC was too good to be true at such a low voltage (But the temps were way too high for the voltage.)

If any Asrock z77 MoBo owner isn't aware of that thread and it's findings I recommend it, your vCore may actually be up to 0.1v higher than you think.

Anyway I hoping can confirm what I believe, that my overclock is (for now it seems) relatively stable, based my results and tests.

Basically I logged my Core Temps, Vcore (added 0.060v to the read outs) and my Memory Load in the following tests:

2 mins Idle
10 cycles in IBT, all threads, Stress level at Maximum
P95 Custom test, Min FFT 8k, Max FFT 1792k, mem to use 14300MB, Each FFT test 5 mins, Ran for 9.5 hrs (would have liked to run to 12hrs but had to turn off comp as I went away for two days may run it again for 12+ hrs at the weekend)
I've plotted the results on graphs and included a screenshot at the end of the test.

So at idle nothing unusual, Core #3 has always idled at 38c-41c however under load it isn't the hottest core and is in line with the others, so I'm not concerned by it.



During the IBT test I achieved a consistent 130 GFlops, max core was 92c which is high, but the test completed successfully. As IBT always returns high temp I'm willing to test further as it peaked at 92c, the vast majority of the time it was below 90c. Vcore around 1.3v

 

So I left P95 running overnight. I recorded a Max temp 85-86c and Vcore is around 1.3v.



Screenshot under load: 

Screenshot just after p95 workers stopped: 

As I really only use the PC for Gaming I think it's relatively stable until a game or something crashes that tells otherwise. The temps under P95 and IBT are higher that I might like but for now I will keep an eye on them under normal usage conditions (Would want that under 70c at most prefer under 60c).

I also did not have any WHEA errors at anytime. Ambient Temps were higher than normal as the UK is currently having some hot weather.

If anyone has any other thoughts on this or suggestions that would be great.

My only concern is the temps under load, pulling it back to 4.7Ghz reduces the load temps by around 7c so do people think I should pull it back?

Are my results in line with what can be expected?

EDIT: Think I'm going to see if I can Drop the Additional Turbo Volts a Notch or two (Hopefully reducing Temps to sub 85c in IBT) and last 12 hrs.

Edit2: Ambiant temps are 33c in my living room tonight which resulting in my 4.8ghz get up to 95c... Dropping volts, LLC, and pll is dropping 3c but is not stable. So my stable 4.8ghz is OK but the temps are too high for me.

I've dropped back to 4.7ghz and my Max temp at the moment is 83c (despite it being very hot for the UK) and looking stable. Just goes to show for that extra 0.1ghz it results in +12c with +0.066 extra Turbo volts required, which really isn't worth it.

I will post my logs tomorrow after a P95 overnight test.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trichael Man*
> 
> Prime95 was running for at least an hour then it crashed (the program, not my computer), does that mean my OC is unstable? My friends have said that Prime95 crashes randomly too, but I'm not so sure. My Prime95 is set to Blend.
> 
> I did not alter the stock settings besides the CPU Multiplier, so I guess the voltages were set to auto.
> 
> Is there any way I can improve on this?
> 
> PS Changed CPU Multiplier to 4.3, testing out Prime95


Lol your friend is wrong. I've never had p95 crash unless my oc was unstable. If your PC crashes or p95 has a critical error, your PC is unstable.

Never EVER set voltage to auto! Always do a manual over voltage

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## impingu1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trichael Man*
> 
> Prime95 was running for at least an hour then it crashed (the program, not my computer), does that mean my OC is unstable? My friends have said that Prime95 crashes randomly too, but I'm not so sure. My Prime95 is set to Blend.
> 
> I did not alter the stock settings besides the CPU Multiplier, so I guess the voltages were set to auto.
> 
> Is there any way I can improve on this?
> 
> PS Changed CPU Multiplier to 4.3, testing out Prime95


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Lol your friend is wrong. I've never had p95 crash unless my oc was unstable. If your PC crashes or p95 has a critical error, your PC is unstable.
> 
> Never EVER set voltage to auto! Always do a manual over voltage
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Just to reinforce what Cakewalk_S says that if P95 crashes or errors you are not stable. The longer you can run P95 without errors or crashes the Higher the chance you are stable, but no guarantees.

Also I would use a custom test in P95 with 90%+ memory loaded and before that an IBT at stress Level Maximum for at least 10 cycles to check your max temps. Test with more than P95 (like IBT, and normal usage like games you play regularly, video rendering if you do that a lot etc.) including keeping an eye on things when using it normally. In a few weeks if you've had no crashes etc then you could say it's probably stable.

See my tests 2 posts above, I'm still not sure after 9.5hrs P95 and 10 cycles in IBT with 95%+ ram loaded despite having no errors, but recorded temps up to 92c at peak.

Stress test will only give you an indication that might be stable. If the stress test isn't stable you are not stable.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trichael Man*
> 
> Prime95 was running for at least an hour then it crashed (the program, not my computer), does that mean my OC is unstable? My friends have said that Prime95 crashes randomly too, but I'm not so sure. My Prime95 is set to Blend.
> 
> I did not alter the stock settings besides the CPU Multiplier, so I guess the voltages were set to auto.
> 
> Is there any way I can improve on this?
> 
> PS Changed CPU Multiplier to 4.3, testing out Prime95


Follow the guide and setup your voltages with offset and additional turbo voltage. You should always set you voltage when overclocking.

Your overclock is not stable if P95 is crashing. You want to run P95 for 6 + hours


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Intel Hyper Threading Technology: Enabled
> ~Setting for Hyperthreading for CPUs like i7-2600k / i7-3770k.
> ~If you have this setting Disabled, you pretty much wasted $100 as this is the one extra thing you get from i5-2500k / i5-3570k.
> ~Does disabling hyper-threading increase performance? No.


Just wanted to correct a few statements made here regarding hyperthreading:

- going for a 3770k over a 3570k is not a waste of money, even if you disable hyper threading. Cpu's are binned. That doesn't mean every 3770k will OC better than every 3570k. But the 3770k designated chips have been tested to be better chips in general. The same was true with the 2500k vs the 2600k. However, the binning margin was increased for the ivy bridge chips! Furthermore, having the option of hyperthreading is a great feature to have!

- disabling hyperthreading CAN increase performance!! In a few ways:
1) disabling hyperthreading reduces heat
2) disabling hyperthreading reduces required voltage
3) disabling hyperthreading therefore can lead to higher stable OC's!
4) many games and apps will perform faster with hyperthreading OFF. The reason is that many games are ports or otherwise designed around no more than 2 cores. Some newer games will take advantage of 4 cores. But there are very very few games tha require that! This will change with the ps4/xbox1 coming out, fortunately. But it's also one of the reasons why an equal-speed AMD 8-core chip will lose out to a 4-core intel chip in many tests. While the intel chip is more efficient and does more per core/per ghz, the difference isn't enough to allow 4 of its cores to beat out 8 of amd's cores. However....if an application is not optimized for that many cores....then you won't see as much of an advantage.

Also, hyperthreading isn't additional cores. Think of it as "task delegators." They act as a middleman between applications and your cores. For many applications or games that are designed to use a limited number of cores, you are just introducing an extra step in the chain, while using more power, creating more heat, and limiting each cores maximum speed. A good example of this is something like intelburntest. At 5ghz with hyperthreading, for example, I get about 112gflops. At 5.1ghz which i can hit without hyperthreading, I get around 136gflops.

Hyperthreading is beneficial for some tasks! If you do any video encoding or compression, depending on your codec, you can see an increase of 30-50%. So even though for most games and apps you're happy keeping hyperthreading off, a quick 1 minute reboot to enable hyperthreading can cut off a ton of time from your encoding process!

Also, by having the option of hyperthreading, as I mentioned earlier, you are future proofing your CPU. As the next gen consoles come out and developers release and port games designed to run on 8-core console cpu's, you will see more benefit to having hyperthreading in games!

I had to share that info as I feel it's very important and I wouldn't want anyone to be misinformed when making a decision on their next purchase. Good guide, btw. I will be posting and asking for some assistance in a day or two! I bought a CPU that the owner claims does 5ghz with HT at 1.4v. However, the CPU on a better loop, and while using better thermal compound (indigo extreme), is running whea errors at 5ghz even at 1.52v!

Will post details and hope to get some assistance later! Was really disappointed that the chip didn't perform as I had been led to believe. 5ghz at 1.4v on my loop should have been able to do 5.1-5.2ghz with more voltage.


----------



## Trichael Man

Alright, thanks guys! I'll update my results when I finish Prime95 with new settings


----------



## impingu1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impingu1984*
> 
> Well this is my post.
> 
> First of all thanks for this guide it has been a great help.
> 
> Blah blah blah (snip)....
> 
> My only concern is the temps under load, pulling it back to 4.7Ghz reduces the load temps by around 7c so do people think I should pull it back?
> 
> Are my results in line with what can be expected?
> 
> EDIT: Think I'm going to see if I can Drop the Additional Turbo Volts a Notch or two (Hopefully reducing Temps to sub 85c in IBT) and last 12 hrs.
> 
> Edit2: Ambiant temps are 33c in my living room tonight which resulting in my 4.8ghz get up to 95c... Dropping volts, LLC, and pll is dropping 3c but is not stable. So my stable 4.8ghz is OK but the temps are too high for me.
> 
> I've dropped back to 4.7ghz and my Max temp at the moment is 83c (despite it being very hot for the UK) and looking stable. Just goes to show for that extra 0.1ghz it results in +12c with +0.066 extra Turbo volts required, which really isn't worth it.
> 
> I will post my logs tomorrow after a P95 overnight test.


Bah... still not got 4.7ghz totally stable. Got a Whea error about an 2 he's in to P95. Be upping the voltage and playing around with pll and maybe level 3 LLC as that seems to reduce temps at load but maybe less stable.

Maybe a happy medium can be achieved. Still a load temp headroom to get 4.7ghz stable Max temp in p95 was 77c and IBT was 86c... and ambient temp was is around 4c higher tonight, it is very warm.


----------



## skyn3t

strange thing 3770k won't like IBT at all with HT on, since I disable it the IBT just passed and here is the result

4.7Ghz
LLC - 2
Offset - +30
voltage spikes between 1.296v to 1.312
IBT Temp - 76 - 85 - 82 - 80
IBT 1024MB test
113 Gflops min
120 Gflops max
temps are high only in IBT

Prime temp are way better
volt spikes 1.288v to 1.296v
65 - 69 - 67 - 67
using this settings and memory using 4096MB


IBT push's it more.

I don't deal with HT since the first i7 first gen I had always used 4 cores only. K was always my option.
any input to get this HT on and passed on IBT?


----------



## HyperMatrix

Read my th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> strange thing 3770k won't like IBT at all with HT on, since I disable it the IBT just passed and here is the result
> 
> 4.7Ghz
> LLC - 2
> Offset - +30
> voltage spikes between 1.296v to 1.312
> IBT Temp - 76 - 85 - 82 - 80
> IBT 1024MB test
> 113 Gflops min
> 120 Gflops max
> temps are high only in IBT
> 
> Prime temp are way better
> volt spikes 1.288v to 1.296v
> 65 - 69 - 67 - 67
> using this settings and memory using 4096MB
> 
> 
> IBT push's it more.
> 
> I don't deal with HT since the first i7 first gen I had always used 4 cores only. K was always my option.
> any input to get this HT on and passed on IBT?


Check out my post a couple up. Explains it.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impingu1984*
> 
> Bah... still not got 4.7ghz totally stable. Got a Whea error about an 2 he's in to P95. Be upping the voltage and playing around with pll and maybe level 3 LLC as that seems to reduce temps at load but maybe less stable.
> 
> Maybe a happy medium can be achieved. Still a load temp headroom to get 4.7ghz stable Max temp in p95 was 77c and IBT was 86c... and ambient temp was is around 4c higher tonight, it is very warm.


Getting rid of those WHEA errors are a real pain, usually needs quite a lot of voltage from that stable P95 test. I was stable at P85 @ 1.36v but to get the WHEA errors out of the way and game stable 100%, I had to settle my voltage at 1.378 which is almost .01v more. Ivy has a lot of headroom in terms of temps since it is designed to get pretty hot, so you can still add a lot of voltage. P95 also causes an unrealistically high CPU temperature in terms of gaming meaning you will never hit the temps you get when running P95 when simply playing games.


----------



## Xenofell

Hi!

I'm struggling to understand the correct usage of offset mode, and I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me. Whenever I've overclocked in the past, it was always by raising a fixed voltage until the processor was stable. This allowed you to minimise temperatures and power usage by using the lowest voltage possible. But when using offset, everything seems to be done automatically. Voltage scales with the CPU multiplier and VID. I can use a 35 multiplier or a 50 multiplier, either way, it runs fine except for an incredibly high Vcore and the resulting temperatures at higher multipliers. My current objective is to reduce the voltage at load (to reduce temperatures) while keeping the voltage at idle consistent.

How do I go about doing this?


Should I reduce the LLC level, so that voltage at idle remains consistent but voltage at load decreases?
Instead of using offset mode, why not use a fixed voltage at the lowest stable idle temperature, then designate a very high turbo offset? That way, you can control the minimum to maximum range. Am I missing something?
Why doesn't a negative turbo offset option exist? It seems like the most intuitive and simple way to reduce voltage at load while maintaining voltage at idle.


----------



## impingu1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenofell*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm struggling to understand the correct usage of offset mode, and I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me. Whenever I've overclocked in the past, it was always by raising a fixed voltage until the processor was stable. This allowed you to minimise temperatures and power usage by using the lowest voltage possible. But when using offset, everything seems to be done automatically. Voltage scales with the CPU multiplier and VID. I can use a 35 multiplier or a 50 multiplier, either way, it runs fine except for an incredibly high Vcore and the resulting temperatures at higher multipliers. My current objective is to reduce the voltage at load (to reduce temperatures) while keeping the voltage at idle consistent.
> 
> How do I go about doing this?
> 
> 
> Should I reduce the LLC level, so that voltage at idle remains consistent but voltage at load decreases?
> Instead of using offset mode, why not use a fixed voltage at the lowest stable idle temperature, then designate a very high turbo offset? That way, you can control the minimum to maximum range. Am I missing something?
> Why doesn't a negative turbo offset option exist? It seems like the most intuitive and simple way to reduce voltage at load while maintaining voltage at idle.


The offset should be set to 0.005v (based on this guide anyway). This is added to (or subtracted if using negative offset) from the Vcore at idle and under load. What you really want to do just add voltage to turbo and this done by changing the "Additional Turbo Voltage" which allows the cpu more voltage under load, for this reason your really wouldn't want a negative turbo voltage offset.

If you follow the guide you set the Offset to +0.005v and turbo to +0.004v, this restricts the Vcore under load which can be reduced further using a negative offset, but that may cost you stability at idle as it would lower the idle vcore too. Then start working up the cpu multiplier. If you need additional volts go up a notch on the turbo volts until your stable.

LLC helps correct instability by reducing the Vdroop at load. For example at the moment I'm Stable(ish) at 4.8/4.7 ghz using LLC at Level 2 (or 75%), if I reduce that to Level 3 (50%) my voltage at load drops and my temps drop too, however I lose stability, what I'm going to try is to get to Stable at LLC Level 2 and then drop to 3, and increase my turbo volts until stable and see if it nets a drop in temps or not.


----------



## impingu1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Getting rid of those WHEA errors are a real pain, usually needs quite a lot of voltage from that stable P95 test. I was stable at P85 @ 1.36v but to get the WHEA errors out of the way and game stable 100%, I had to settle my voltage at 1.378 which is almost .01v more. Ivy has a lot of headroom in terms of temps since it is designed to get pretty hot, so you can still add a lot of voltage. P95 also causes an unrealistically high CPU temperature in terms of gaming meaning you will never hit the temps you get when running P95 when simply playing games.


I got 9.5hrs at 4.8Ghz in P95 with no WHEA errors, high temps tho 86c in P95 and 92c in IBT at around 1.3v (my addition turbo voltage was +0.113v) yet I'm nearly there i think with 4.7ghz @ +0.055v and a drop in temp to 83c in IBT and 77c in P95, I'm far more happier with the temps at 4.7.

But yeah, I hate WHEA errors, seeing my popup appear for WHEA makes wanna smash things.


----------



## skyn3t

Is cinebench is a good CPU? what happen when you run cinebench and it crash on CPU run? Open GL it just pass all the time.


----------



## impingu1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Is cinebench is a good CPU?


Do you mean is Cinebench a good CPU benchmark... I've no idea as I have never really used it, but it's another test in combination with P95, IBT etc, it can't be a bad thing. However no Benchmark or stress programme can ever give you 100% confirmation of stability, all it can do is increase the probability it's stable to a point you are happy with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> what happen when you run cinebench and it crash on CPU run? Open GL it just pass all the time.


If the CPU benchmark fails and the Open GL is fine all that says is your GPU is stable in the open GL test and your CPU isn't stable in the CPU test... more volts for your CPU overclock probably required.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Is cinebench is a good CPU? what happen when you run cinebench and it crash on CPU run? Open GL it just pass all the time.


Many will say Cinebench is sort of 'outdated' but I still use it. But I use it more just to see how many points my CPU gets, not to test if I'm stable. BF3 on 64 player map and P95 is what I use to make sure I'm stable. If it crashes, your OC is unstable. Did you try using P95 or IBT to see what happens?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impingu1984*
> 
> Do you mean is Cinebench a good CPU benchmark... I've no idea as I have never really used it, but it's another test in combination with P95, IBT etc, it can't be a bad thing. However no Benchmark or stress programme can ever give you 100% confirmation of stability, all it can do is increase the probability it's stable to a point you are happy with.
> If the CPU benchmark fails and the Open GL is fine all that says is your GPU is stable in the open GL test and your CPU isn't stable in the CPU test... more volts for your CPU overclock probably required.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Many will say Cinebench is sort of 'outdated' but I still use it. But I use it more just to see how many points my CPU gets, not to test if I'm stable. BF3 on 64 player map and P95 is what I use to make sure I'm stable. If it crashes, your OC is unstable. Did you try using P95 or IBT to see what happens?


I just want to share this since I lapped my old fella 3570K 4.7 @ 1.34v temp's dropped very much top was 65







in my loop. i decide to follow the same path for my new 3770k









skyn3t 08/02/13
3770k
4.7Ghz @ 1.312
TB Volt +0.020
DRAM 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2 @ 1.5v
Offset +0.070

Max tem on IBT and Wprime
78 - 87 - 85 - 82

Max Tem on wPrime
71 - 76 - 73 - 73

After lapped
3770k
4.7Ghz @ 1.312
TB Volt +0.020
DRAM 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2 @ 1.5v
Offset +0.070

Max tem on IBT
75 - 83 - 82 - 79

Max Tem on wPrime
67 - 68 - 66 - 67

IBT Before


IBT After


Linx before


Linx after


wPrime before


wprime after


I'm still working in my voltages and temp's


----------



## ZeVo

Awesome temps you got there. I need to get around to watercooling soon too..


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Many will say Cinebench is sort of 'outdated' but I still use it. But I use it more just to see how many points my CPU gets, not to test if I'm stable. BF3 on 64 player map and P95 is what I use to make sure I'm stable. If it crashes, your OC is unstable. Did you try using P95 or IBT to see what happens?


The best test of reliability, I've found, is video encoding. Encode a video using a codec at max CPU usage. Set it to the max/slowest possible setting. Let it work for a couple hours. If it doesn't crash/fail, you're good to go. I've found OC's that run 24/7 and game without *apparent* issues come back and fail on video encoding.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> The best test of reliability, I've found, is video encoding. Encode a video using a codec at max CPU usage. Set it to the max/slowest possible setting. Let it work for a couple hours. If it doesn't crash/fail, you're good to go. I've found OC's that run 24/7 and game without *apparent* issues come back and fail on video encoding.


Never thought about that! I'm going to give it a try later on just to make sure I'm stable.

Edit: What video encoder do you use? I have never tried it before, so I am kind of confused on how I should go about trying it.


----------



## Xenofell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impingu1984*
> 
> The offset should be set to 0.005v (based on this guide anyway). This is added to (or subtracted if using negative offset) from the Vcore at idle and under load. What you really want to do just add voltage to turbo and this done by changing the "Additional Turbo Voltage" which allows the cpu more voltage under load, for this reason your really wouldn't want a negative turbo voltage offset.
> 
> If you follow the guide you set the Offset to +0.005v and turbo to +0.004v, this restricts the Vcore under load which can be reduced further using a negative offset, but that may cost you stability at idle as it would lower the idle vcore too. Then start working up the cpu multiplier. If you need additional volts go up a notch on the turbo volts until your stable.


This is how to increase voltage under load, not decrease voltage under load which was my question. There's no negative offset for turbo voltage, unfortunately.

I played around a bit and the best way was to set LLC to level 4, set voltage offset to +0.015v and turbo to +0.030v. This gives me idle at 1.000v and 4.6 under load at 1.320v, which is the lowest stable voltage I can reach. I could instead use LLC3 with turbo at +0.004v but that gives me 1.345v which is too high.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Never thought about that! I'm going to give it a try later on just to make sure I'm stable.
> 
> Edit: What video encoder do you use? I have never tried it before, so I am kind of confused on how I should go about trying it.


I would convert 1440p game capture video with VirtualDub before uploading to YouTube. I would convert a lossless video format to H.264. Any video encoding/conversion that has your CPU going at 100% will suffice for the test. Encoding has no error correction/do-over. Once it notices something is even slightly off, the encoding process fails. Depending on how stable or unstable the OC is, it can take different amounts of time before it crashes.


----------



## ZeVo

Awesome I'll try it out later. Thanks a lot!

I'm confused on one thing though. So, my CPU temps spike up when I'm idling. Doing nothing, not opening any programs, just staring at my monitor, temps are in the 30s. As soon as I open a program up, it shoots to 40-50C. Is this normal and is it some feature implemented in IB or is something seriously wrong here?

Another issue I have is my temps in Real Temp TI when doing a P95 run seem to get stuck. I've ran the tests three times, all with different settings in P95, some more intense than others, but still 5-10 minutes in my temps are reported 81-87-85-78. It goes no higher even though when running IBT a couple of months ago got me 90C+, the temps are stuck at 87C max.

Sorry if that is worded very poorly. I'll get some pics if it wasn't clear.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenofell*
> 
> This is how to increase voltage under load, not decrease voltage under load which was my question. There's no negative offset for turbo voltage, unfortunately.
> 
> I played around a bit and the best way was to set LLC to level 4, set voltage offset to +0.015v and turbo to +0.030v. This gives me idle at 1.000v and 4.6 under load at 1.320v, which is the lowest stable voltage I can reach. I could instead use LLC3 with turbo at +0.004v but that gives me 1.345v which is too high.


Which ever offset you have set say +0.005, this will give you an idle and full load vcore based off the VID. Offset will Increase/decrease both your idle and full load vcore depending on what its set to.

You will have a lower idle and full load vcore with a +0.005 offset then a +0.010 offset. A -0.010 offset will have a lower idle and full load vcore then the +0.005.

Additional turbo voltage is in addition to the full load vcore provided by the current offset. Even when using a negative offset, additional turbo voltage still increases the full load vcore.

I'm using a -0.010 offset and a +0.078 turbo. A -0.010 offset by itself would provide my CPU with roughly 1.266v at full load. I wanted my offset low because my CPU now idles close to stock at .978.

Obviously 1.266v at full load is not enough to stabilize 4.6ghz so i have added +0.078v to the full load vcore provided by my -0.010 offset which give me roughly 1.344 at full load. (1.266 + .078v = 1.344v)

Does that make sense?

Unless your not stable at a lower offset, you could decrease you offset to a +0.005 or lower, run a lower idle vcore then 1.00v with your +0.015 offset, then just increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load.


----------



## skyn3t

some how i can't get the 4.7 stable if i add more voltage its get too hot. I just lapped my CPu today. by tomorrow I may delid it. here is how my temp looks like i7 3770k get's LapPeD


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> some how i can't get the 4.7 stable if i add more voltage its get too hot. I just lapped my CPu today. by tomorrow I may delid it. here is how my temp looks like i7 3770k get's LapPeD


It looks like 4.6 might be the limit of your CPU chip. If the temps get to hot when increasing voltage at 4.7GHz, then you might have to settle for 4.6. I tried to get mine to run at 4.8 but had the same issue, I was literally hitting 110 degrees when running prime so I had to settle for 4.7. No worries 100MHz won't make much of a difference if we're talking about real world experience.

What I'm currently thinking about is how much of a difference a custom water cooling loop would make compared to my 1st generation H100. Maybe with a custom loop I can get 5GHz lol, but the voltage would be crazy.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> It looks like 4.6 might be the limit of your CPU chip. If the temps get to hot when increasing voltage at 4.7GHz, then you might have to settle for 4.6. I tried to get mine to run at 4.8 but had the same issue, I was literally hitting 110 degrees when running prime so I had to settle for 4.7. No worries 100MHz won't make much of a difference if we're talking about real world experience.
> 
> What I'm currently thinking about is how much of a difference a custom water cooling loop would make compared to my 1st generation H100. Maybe with a custom loop I can get 5GHz lol, but the voltage would be crazy.


check this out than







I think I'm mad today.

I had to spoiler it.










Spoiler: Guide - i7 3770k get's LapPeD & DeliddeD.: Spoiler!



I just want to share this since I lapped my old fella 3570K 4.7 @ 1.34v temp's dropped very much top was 65 under heave load







in my loop. I decide to follow the same path for my new 3770k









Source

I have seen many video out there using a bunch of sand papers with various grid. and ppl making video part 1 and part 2 to finish the work. I did it in half time and it does worked very well for me. you just need to do it right not just slap the CPU in the sand paper and go back and forth







LOL.

Here is the material list .

CPU








Blue Tape
skyn3t logo








Arcticlean 1 & 2
Brasso silver polish
100% cotton rag. "old shirt"
Flat surface like , Glass table, mirror or even the glass from the photo frame with you picture when you was a baby running naked








Sand paper grit 180
Sand paper grit 220
Sand paper grit 440

*Part I*
Material forgot to take pics from my sand papers sorry














Preparation : I just come out with this idea, just to be sure none of the sand paper and the copper dust won't get into the small chip in the back of the CPU. "Precautions"

tape the back of CPU make a clean cut like it show below


fold the edge's like so.


Now is it protectec










Now is it protectec










Draw a two way arrow, following the DIE direction.


*Part II 180 Grit*
Time to work easy not too much pressure only hold it down let your arm sit a bit on it and back :yessir and forth : 180 Grit
12 section of 50 sanding down+ total 600 times back and forth.
Alwasy follow the arrow












After 600 pass sanding on 180 grit. The 180 grit won't scratch too much deep, you just need to stay in the same lane all the time "don't clean the sand paper dust let it be" remember to work easy. this is the result a got.after 1400 pass










*Part III 220 grit*

I wrote "A" and "B" to the arrow so just to no get lost












result after 1000 pass with 220 grit, just to smooth the 180 grint and work very easy on the flattering surface.


*Part III 440 grit*

This is how I did mine you may disagree with it but I found it way better than just use the dry 440 grit till you smooth it out on almost mirror finish.

The first 400 pass It was drye sand paper.
After 400 passI put two drops of "ArticClean" in the sand paper, pic below show different thing







. I was going to drop and a sprayed the thing a quick paper towel to fix the mess.


here is the result after 1000 with two drops of "articClean" pass with 440 grit. total pass 1400










*Part III Polishing*

Brasso Silver polish
100% Cotton rag
Glass surface.

here you work until you get the result you want, Polishing part is optional but a very clean copper surface polished does look way better.
















*Final part testing temp's*

It may not give you the top temp drop but is does make difference. Few "C" drop's is always welcome
Thermal paste used IC Dimond carat 7, This is the best thermal compound I have used for years no cure time temp's drops right after application and test.

skyn3t
08/02/13

3770k
4.7Ghz @ 1.312
TB Volt +0.020
DRAM 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2 @ 1.5v
Offset +0.070

Max tem on IBT and Wprime
78 - 87 - 85 - 82

Max Tem on wPrime
71 - 76 - 73 - 73

After lapped
3770k
4.7Ghz @ 1.312
TB Volt +0.020
DRAM 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2 @ 1.5v
Offset +0.070

Max tem on IBT
75 - 83 - 82 - 79

Max Tem on wPrime
67 - 68 - 66 - 67

IBT Before


IBT After


Linx before


Linx after


wPrime before


wprime after


I'm still working in my voltages and temp's

PS: everyone has a different way to work so this is mine hope you guys like it.









Now Is Delid time, I think I'm mad today,









Tools list
skyn3t logo








hammer
CPU
Tiger wood - Why used tiger wood? have a look here and you will know how hard this wood is. since I work with wood we have tons the shop.
WOOD SPECIES (Hardest to Softest) chart



I had to use bamboo Dish plate holder it is about 1/16" of a inch tick to lift up the first knock down wood peace.
so this way the IHS CPU can stay firm the the first peace wood like show in the picture below and the PCB stay on top in the knock down peace wood. I cablled It t" knock down" is because I going to use that peace of wood to hit with the hammed and remove the IHS out










different angle just to have idea what I'm talk about.


It toke me tree hit to remove it, it is very easy and 100% fool proof tha you not going to damage the PCB and trash the CPU after using razor blade. a lot people are using different tolls to remove the IHS with the same method. I was afraid to put my CPU in the Vise Clamp.


























Look how shine the DIE is







can you see my camera lens ?














Now, are you serious Intel? How much crap you put under the IHS LOL , the money you safe in the thermal paste you used in the GLU to hold the IHS in place.












Hey this is the temp after the delid process.
Thermal paste used on DIE and IHS is
IC Diamond Carat 7

wPrime before Lapped



wPrime After Lapped


wPrime after delid












hope you guys like it


----------



## ZeVo

Ok so something is going on with my CPU. I had it at 4.5 stable with only +0.027 turbo voltage, but I'm at +0.047 (I think) now and I'm my second worker is failing within 30 minutes or so. My settings are exactly the same from the guide. I'm also using LLC. Voltage is at 1.240 now and temps are in the high 70s to mid 80s.

Any tips or should I just keep pumping more voltage until I'm stable?


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Ok so something is going on with my CPU. I had it at 4.5 stable with only +0.027 turbo voltage, but I'm at +0.047 (I think) now and I'm my second worker is failing within 30 minutes or so. My settings are exactly the same from the guide. I'm also using LLC. Voltage is at 1.240 now and temps are in the high 70s to mid 80s.
> 
> Any tips or should I just keep pumping more voltage until I'm stable?


Those temps are pretty high for 1.24v, those are my temps and I'm at 1.376v. Might have to check if thermal paste was applied correctly. If it is then maybe that's just your chip's limit, it's safe to increase voltage up to around 1.4v but with your temps you would hit a wall way before 1.4v, just keep increasing the turbo core 1 tick at a time until you don't have any issues.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Awesome I'll try it out later. Thanks a lot!
> 
> I'm confused on one thing though. So, my CPU temps spike up when I'm idling. Doing nothing, not opening any programs, just staring at my monitor, temps are in the 30s. As soon as I open a program up, it shoots to 40-50C. Is this normal and is it some feature implemented in IB or is something seriously wrong here?
> 
> Another issue I have is my temps in Real Temp TI when doing a P95 run seem to get stuck. I've ran the tests three times, all with different settings in P95, some more intense than others, but still 5-10 minutes in my temps are reported 81-87-85-78. It goes no higher even though when running IBT a couple of months ago got me 90C+, the temps are stuck at 87C max.
> 
> Sorry if that is worded very poorly. I'll get some pics if it wasn't clear.


You really shouldn't use IBT on Ivy Bridge. It's designed to get your temps higher than other apps under 100% load. I use it as a benchmark of "Even worse than the absolute worst case scenario" but you should be careful. When your chip is idle it's not doing anything. So of course temps will be lower. Also depending on if you have speedstep enabled this will be more noticeable. CPU's get Real Hot, Real Fast. So if loading an application requires higher CPU usage even momentarily, you will see that spike in temps. That's not an issue. However....87c is still way too high. You don't want that.

While ivy bridge is far less prone to degradation over time when compared to sandy bridge, I would still be *very* concerned about a 90c operating range. Ideally you want temps to be no more than 75-79 at the absolute highest end of the spectrum. Whether you accomplish that through lower clocks/lower voltage, de-lidding, or using a better cooling solution is up to you.

Just so you understand how high 87c is....this is a picture of my CPU on IBT at 1.608v. Don't *ever* up your voltage this much, btw. The point I'm trying to get across...is that your temps are even hotter than my CPU would be at 1.608v. That's ridiculously hot. Don't do it.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> You really shouldn't use IBT on Ivy Bridge. It's designed to get your temps higher than other apps under 100% load. I use it as a benchmark of "Even worse than the absolute worst case scenario" but you should be careful. When your chip is idle it's not doing anything. So of course temps will be lower. Also depending on if you have speedstep enabled this will be more noticeable. CPU's get Real Hot, Real Fast. So if loading an application requires higher CPU usage even momentarily, you will see that spike in temps. That's not an issue. However....87c is still way too high. You don't want that.
> 
> While ivy bridge is far less prone to degradation over time when compared to sandy bridge, I would still be *very* concerned about a 90c operating range. Ideally you want temps to be no more than 75-79 at the absolute highest end of the spectrum. Whether you accomplish that through lower clocks/lower voltage, de-lidding, or using a better cooling solution is up to you.
> 
> Just so you understand how high 87c is....this is a picture of my CPU on IBT at 1.608v. Don't *ever* up your voltage this much, btw. The point I'm trying to get across...is that your temps are even hotter than my CPU would be at 1.608v. That's ridiculously hot. Don't do it.


Thanks for the explanation. I should probably just stop using IBT. I only use it to see if my Gflops are good. And also good to hear that the temps going up when I load a program is normal(I do have Speed Step enabled.) I don't know if there is much I can do about the temps though. A year ago my temps were under 80C running the same settings as now, but they've gone up over 10C for whatever reason. Part of it may be because it's summer, but I think it's just that my CPU isn't normal. A few months ago Real Temp was showing my temps being in the high 80s while being at stock. The issue eventually went away but I still think that's what's happening now. I really don't think I'm at 87C. I don't know if the sensors have just gone crazy or what, but if I get annoyed by it enough I'm definitely going to RMA. Because even now Real Temp shows me temps in the high 60s being at stock. I don't even think the stock cooler can get that hot. And it's definitely not my D14. I've tried using my EVO 212 with the same results. Also not the motherboard as I swapped it out and got the same results. I am also applying paste correctly using the pea method.


----------



## Trichael Man

So I was able to achieve a 4.3 multiplier with +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo. Is there any difference between the "Green Overclocking" and "Starting Off" section? They both try to find the highest stable multiplier with a +0.004 turbo 

Is it normal for higher overclocks to require a lot more turbo voltage? I tried overclocking to 4.5 and I've upped the voltage a lot and it still isn't stable in P95.

How long should I run IBT and Prime95 to test stability? Is there any difference between the two? What settings of IBT should I do?

Sorry for all the questions, I want to learn more about this D:


----------



## impingu1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trichael Man*
> 
> So I was able to achieve a 4.3 multiplier with +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo. Is there any difference between the "Green Overclocking" and "Starting Off" section? They both try to find the highest stable multiplier with a +0.004 turbo
> 
> Is it normal for higher overclocks to require a lot more turbo voltage? I tried overclocking to 4.5 and I've upped the voltage a lot and it still isn't stable in P95.
> 
> How long should I run IBT and Prime95 to test stability? Is there any difference between the two? What settings of IBT should I do?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I want to learn more about this D:


The difference between green over locking and normal is green means you will never increase your voltages... its about achieving the best with lowest possible voltage. Otherwise you step up your voltage to achieve better performance.

Its normal for higher over clocks to require more voltages than you think. I've just stabilized 4.7 on my 3570k at +0.055v Max temp in p95 was 79, in IBT 85. Yet for 4.8 it was +0.113v with a Max temp of 84c in p95 and 92c! In IBT.

I have tested with P95 following the settings in this guide, however 1st I run P95 for 20-30 mins. If that passes with no errors (check for WHEA errors too)

In IBT I run 10 cycles at stress level maximum. This helps see your Max temp... watch this carefully. If that passes and the temps are Sub 85c and errors I run P95 with settings in the guide but use 90%+ of memory instead and run it for 9-12 hrs... if you have no errors and no WHEA errors I would call it likely to be stable enough for every day use.


----------



## ZeVo

Ok guys I think me suddenly needing more voltage may not be because of degration or my settings are wrong, but maybe because the new 2.90 BIOS is funky.

Can I flash back to 2.80 normally as I'd do if I was updating my BIOS? Don't want to mess anything up by flashing to a previous BIOS.


----------



## skyn3t

I think my z68 is holding me back.









4.6 stable @ 1.256v but anything over 4.6 I got WHEA and looks like i can't get it out somehow.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I think my z68 is holding me back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6 stable @ 1.256v but anything over 4.6 I got WHEA and looks like i can't get it out somehow.


More voltage hasn't helped? My old 3770k needed 1.42v for 4.7ghz. Try increasing voltage slowly.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Ok guys I think me suddenly needing more voltage may not be because of degration or my settings are wrong, but maybe because the new 2.90 BIOS is funky.
> 
> Can I flash back to 2.80 normally as I'd do if I was updating my BIOS? Don't want to mess anything up by flashing to a previous BIOS.


There's no harm in flashing to an older BIOS version.


----------



## Trichael Man

If one of the cores stops working in P95 after 2-3 hours is that something to be concerned with? Or should I just increase the turbo voltage by one more step? And is VID different from Vcore? I notice that there's a big difference in the 2 values, I get my VID from Core Temp and Vcore from CPUZ and CPUID. Which value should I be watching out for more carefully? My LLC is set to level 5 btw.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> There's no harm in flashing to an older BIOS version.


Thanks. Went back to 2.80, everything is normal now. Still getting 85C on one core, but at least I it's stable.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> More voltage hasn't helped? My old 3770k needed 1.42v for 4.7ghz. Try increasing voltage slowly.


some how my mobo just died







Asrock can suck my next brand cuz Ain't not buy any more products from them. I was going to setup my Z77E-ITX with one 780 to play a bit and the little crap mobo crash when install nvidia drivers my corsair and Gskil memory is not compatible with thge mobo, only IGPu work well with those memory.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> some how my mobo just died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock can suck my next brand cuz Ain't not buy any more products from them. I was going to setup my Z77E-ITX with one 780 to play a bit and the little crap mobo crash when install nvidia drivers my corsair and Gskil memory is not compatible with thge mobo, only IGPu work well with those memory.


Motherboard actually dead? Or having boot issues? Tried removing some memory? Tried clearing cmos? Switch to second bios?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Motherboard actually dead? Or having boot issues? Tried removing some memory? Tried clearing cmos? Switch to second bios?


I did everything you can think of. It is dead really dead, I make try bake it







, I will call Asrock on monday to see if they can RMA it. asrrock suck in rma only by calling them.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I did everything you can think of. It is dead really dead, I make try bake it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will call Asrock on monday to see if they can RMA it. asrrock suck in rma only by calling them.


Wow man sorry to hear that. Are you sure it's dead though? Does the computer just not boot at all? Odd how it happened so suddenly.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Wow man sorry to hear that. Are you sure it's dead though? Does the computer just not boot at all? Odd how it happened so suddenly.


I just happen, I shut it down to go out and after I come back pc did not power on I had to take everything down to check it and found out it was dead. Thank God i'm still under warranty. I got that mobo on 12/26/11


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just happen, I shut it down to go out and after I come back pc did not power on I had to take everything down to check it and found out it was dead.


Have you tested the psu?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Have you tested the psu?


everything







PSU is running my other mobo now with my 3770k


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU is running my other mobo now with my 3770k


Guess I was just hoping it wasn't your mobo. It's by far the most annoying thing to have to replace.


----------



## stevebd62

try it with only onboard graphics take gpu completely out


----------



## stevebd62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> some how my mobo just died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock can suck my next brand cuz Ain't not buy any more products from them. I was going to setup my Z77E-ITX with one 780 to play a bit and the little crap mobo crash when install nvidia drivers my corsair and Gskil memory is not compatible with thge mobo, only IGPu work well with those memory.


i say this 'cause what u said here and i once had issue with gpu no screen
are fans turning on for heatsink?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> i say this 'cause what u said here and i once had issue with gpu no screen
> are fans turning on for heatsink?


Nop. Nothing turn on here. I tested with multimeter I have no power anywhere.


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> check this out than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm mad today.
> 
> I had to spoiler it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Guide - i7 3770k get's LapPeD & DeliddeD.: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to share this since I lapped my old fella 3570K 4.7 @ 1.34v temp's dropped very much top was 65 under heave load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my loop. I decide to follow the same path for my new 3770k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> I have seen many video out there using a bunch of sand papers with various grid. and ppl making video part 1 and part 2 to finish the work. I did it in half time and it does worked very well for me. you just need to do it right not just slap the CPU in the sand paper and go back and forth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Here is the material list .
> 
> CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Tape
> skyn3t logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arcticlean 1 & 2
> Brasso silver polish
> 100% cotton rag. "old shirt"
> Flat surface like , Glass table, mirror or even the glass from the photo frame with you picture when you was a baby running naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand paper grit 180
> Sand paper grit 220
> Sand paper grit 440
> 
> *Part I*
> Material forgot to take pics from my sand papers sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preparation : I just come out with this idea, just to be sure none of the sand paper and the copper dust won't get into the small chip in the back of the CPU. "Precautions"
> 
> tape the back of CPU make a clean cut like it show below
> 
> 
> fold the edge's like so.
> 
> 
> Now is it protectec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now is it protectec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draw a two way arrow, following the DIE direction.
> 
> 
> *Part II 180 Grit*
> Time to work easy not too much pressure only hold it down let your arm sit a bit on it and back :yessir and forth : 180 Grit
> 12 section of 50 sanding down+ total 600 times back and forth.
> Alwasy follow the arrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 600 pass sanding on 180 grit. The 180 grit won't scratch too much deep, you just need to stay in the same lane all the time "don't clean the sand paper dust let it be" remember to work easy. this is the result a got.after 1400 pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part III 220 grit*
> 
> I wrote "A" and "B" to the arrow so just to no get lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> result after 1000 pass with 220 grit, just to smooth the 180 grint and work very easy on the flattering surface.
> 
> 
> *Part III 440 grit*
> 
> This is how I did mine you may disagree with it but I found it way better than just use the dry 440 grit till you smooth it out on almost mirror finish.
> 
> The first 400 pass It was drye sand paper.
> After 400 passI put two drops of "ArticClean" in the sand paper, pic below show different thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was going to drop and a sprayed the thing a quick paper towel to fix the mess.
> 
> 
> here is the result after 1000 with two drops of "articClean" pass with 440 grit. total pass 1400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part III Polishing*
> 
> Brasso Silver polish
> 100% Cotton rag
> Glass surface.
> 
> here you work until you get the result you want, Polishing part is optional but a very clean copper surface polished does look way better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Final part testing temp's*
> 
> It may not give you the top temp drop but is does make difference. Few "C" drop's is always welcome
> Thermal paste used IC Dimond carat 7, This is the best thermal compound I have used for years no cure time temp's drops right after application and test.
> 
> skyn3t
> 08/02/13
> 
> 3770k
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.312
> TB Volt +0.020
> DRAM 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2 @ 1.5v
> Offset +0.070
> 
> Max tem on IBT and Wprime
> 78 - 87 - 85 - 82
> 
> Max Tem on wPrime
> 71 - 76 - 73 - 73
> 
> After lapped
> 3770k
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.312
> TB Volt +0.020
> DRAM 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2 @ 1.5v
> Offset +0.070
> 
> Max tem on IBT
> 75 - 83 - 82 - 79
> 
> Max Tem on wPrime
> 67 - 68 - 66 - 67
> 
> IBT Before
> 
> 
> IBT After
> 
> 
> Linx before
> 
> 
> Linx after
> 
> 
> wPrime before
> 
> 
> wprime after
> 
> 
> I'm still working in my voltages and temp's
> 
> PS: everyone has a different way to work so this is mine hope you guys like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Is Delid time, I think I'm mad today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tools list
> skyn3t logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hammer
> CPU
> Tiger wood - Why used tiger wood? have a look here and you will know how hard this wood is. since I work with wood we have tons the shop.
> WOOD SPECIES (Hardest to Softest) chart
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use bamboo Dish plate holder it is about 1/16" of a inch tick to lift up the first knock down wood peace.
> so this way the IHS CPU can stay firm the the first peace wood like show in the picture below and the PCB stay on top in the knock down peace wood. I cablled It t" knock down" is because I going to use that peace of wood to hit with the hammed and remove the IHS out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different angle just to have idea what I'm talk about.
> 
> 
> It toke me tree hit to remove it, it is very easy and 100% fool proof tha you not going to damage the PCB and trash the CPU after using razor blade. a lot people are using different tolls to remove the IHS with the same method. I was afraid to put my CPU in the Vise Clamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how shine the DIE is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you see my camera lens ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, are you serious Intel? How much crap you put under the IHS LOL , the money you safe in the thermal paste you used in the GLU to hold the IHS in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey this is the temp after the delid process.
> Thermal paste used on DIE and IHS is
> IC Diamond Carat 7
> 
> wPrime before Lapped
> 
> 
> 
> wPrime After Lapped
> 
> 
> wPrime after delid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys like it


Show us temps after delid at full load. Realtemp shows your load to be 1%, a bit misleading. Run an actual hour of prime95 then post temps while still at 100% load.


----------



## stevebd62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Nop. Nothing turn on here. I tested with multimeter I have no power anywhere.


that just seems like psu but could be at power socket on board. you have multi-meter have you tried a continuity test?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> that just seems like psu but could be at power socket on board. you have multi-meter have you tried a continuity test?


no psu buddy , it is mobo psu it running the rig that I'm using to type with you and all my other hardware is running on it.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Show us temps after delid at full load. Realtemp shows your load to be 1%, a bit misleading. Run an actual hour of prime95 then post temps while still at 100% load.


If you look at the Realtemp pics, you'll see the "Max Temp" field that shows how high it had gotten before. Should be exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Show us temps after delid at full load. Realtemp shows your load to be 1%, a bit misleading. Run an actual hour of prime95 then post temps while still at 100% load.


below you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> If you look at the Realtemp pics, you'll see the "Max Temp" field that shows how high it had gotten before. Should be exactly what you're looking for.


This


----------



## ilikebeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> below you
> This


Lol. Look to my profile name for an explanation









I do have one question. I'm using an asrock z77e-itx with an i5 2500k in one of my rigs. I've set the multi to 45, fixed voltage vcore 1.310v, LLC to level 3.

CPUZ shows 1.312v when idle, but under prime95 load my vcore goes up and ranges between 1.328v and 1.344v. HWMonitor shows the same.

Shouldn't I be seeing a lowering (droop) in voltage when i'm using LLC 3, not a +0.025v under prime95 load? I tried LLC level 4 and the results were identical. It appears as if LLC isn't working at all on my mobo. I tried a newer bios, P1.80, same thing. Not sure what to make of this. From my understanding only level 1 should increase voltage above what it is set to in bios under load, level 2 should keep it about the same, level 3 allow a bit of droop and so on.

Any ideas?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Lol. Look to my profile name for an explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have one question. I'm using an asrock z77e-itx with an i5 2500k in one of my rigs. I've set the multi to 45, fixed voltage vcore 1.310v, LLC to level 3.
> 
> CPUZ shows 1.312v when idle, but under prime95 load my vcore goes up and ranges between 1.328v and 1.344v. HWMonitor shows the same.
> 
> Shouldn't I be seeing a lowering (droop) in voltage when i'm using LLC 3, not a +0.025v under prime95 load? I tried LLC level 4 and the results were identical. It appears as if LLC isn't working at all on my mobo. I tried a newer bios, P1.80, same thing. Not sure what to make of this. From my understanding only level 1 should increase voltage above what it is set to in bios under load, level 2 should keep it about the same, level 3 allow a bit of droop and so on.
> 
> Any ideas?


you should use offset for better OC, Not fixed voltage keeps you CPU at 4.5Ghz and 1.32 spikes to 1.344 voltages so you going to be hot and high voltage all the time.

try this settings
45
Turbo voltage +0.008 or +0.010 " think
LLC 3
offset +0.020
if you can boot ruin IBT and see hoow it goes if fail add one notch to Turbo voltage and keep going till you get stable. you should be fine on LLC 3 , LLC 2 will spikes your voltage high.


----------



## Lucky 23

No reason to run higher then a +0.005 offset unless your not stable at idle or you max out additional turbo voltage from a high mulit


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No reason to run higher then a +0.005 offset unless your not stable at idle or you max out additional turbo voltage from a high mulit


well i do agree with you but not all CPU are the same. for my 3570K it was the best settings I have managed and for my 25k it was almost the same but of course settings to SB was bit more with the IB.


----------



## ilikebeer

Ok am currently running 'the prime test' with these settings:

multi:45
offset +0.005v
turbo +0.004v
LLC: level 4
Disabled all C states except C1E
PLL Overvoltage disabled

About 20 minutes in, so far so good. Voltage at idle drops to around 0.984v to 1.000v. Under load, min 1.312v to max 1.336v. On average it appears to be 1.320v though. I tried the same settings but with LLC 3, however it was bumping up the load voltage to around 1.360v, and I know this chip doesn't need that much for a 45 multi. Not sure why LLC is so 'aggressive' even at level 3.



Given how low the turbo and offset is, it seems like the LLC is doing most of the 'overclocking'.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Ok am currently running 'the prime test' with these settings:
> 
> multi:45
> offset +0.005v
> turbo +0.004v
> LLC: level 4
> Disabled all C states except C1E
> PLL Overvoltage disabled
> 
> About 20 minutes in, so far so good. Voltage at idle drops to around 0.984v to 1.000v. Under load, min 1.312v to max 1.336v. On average it appears to be 1.320v though. I tried the same settings but with LLC 3, however it was bumping up the load voltage to around 1.360v, and I know this chip doesn't need that much for a 45 multi. Not sure why LLC is so 'aggressive' even at level 3.


good work try lower the voltage as much as you can but keeping you OC stable.


----------



## ilikebeer

Thanks, In my bios, it won't let me select lower than +0.004 turbo or +0.005v offset.

Update: Passed 1 hour prime blend (custom as in OP) no issues.

Now i've only changed the multi to 46, nothing else changed, and so far it's passing prime (fingers crossed) at average 1.320v under load.


----------



## ZeVo

Best I could do in IBT with 20 passes and custom stress level to 6500MB.

What I don't get is, that I'm only on +0.004 turbo voltage at 4.4GHz but at 4.5GHz, that would not happen. I needed around 0.041+ to be stable. Temps are still the same, but my guess is either the paste in the CPU was applied really badly or dried out, or my room is super hot. I'm not worry about temps now though. Highest core was 85C, but I'll leave it because it surely won't get that high in gaming. I'll probably go watercooling soon as well.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> Thanks, In my bios, it won't let me select lower than +0.004 turbo or +0.005v offset.
> 
> Update: Passed 1 hour prime blend (custom as in OP) no issues.
> 
> Now i've only changed the multi to 46, nothing else changed, and so far it's passing prime (fingers crossed) at average 1.320v under load.


To decrease your voltage you need to switch to a negative offset. There isn't a 0.000 offset, the middle is a -0.005/+0.005. Do you have all settings the same as the first page?


----------



## ilikebeer

I have the same settings. I just upped the cpu multi by one, and it's about 10 mins away from passing 1 hour prime95.

If it's stable, i'll probably just be happy to keep 4.6GHz at 1.320v. The one game I like to play most, Microsoft flight simulator, is very much cpu limited anyway.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> I have the same settings. I just upped the cpu multi by one, and it's about 10 mins away from passing 1 hour prime95.
> 
> If it's stable, i'll probably just be happy to keep 4.6GHz at 1.320v. The one game I like to play most, Microsoft flight simulator, is very much cpu limited anyway.


this is what i came up with my 3770k same vcore it does run 4.5 and 4.6 with the same temp







i seatle it at 4.6 when i bench i can go higher if i want to.

ps: @ 1.228v


----------



## ilikebeer

I basically kept an eye on cpu-z the entire hour, it was going between 1.312v and 1.328v, settling on 1.320v most of the time. I don't think I should be greedy and try to use negative offsets, that's already a decent vcore for that speed.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> 
> 
> I basically kept an eye on cpu-z the entire hour, it was going between 1.312v and 1.328v, settling on 1.320v most of the time. I don't think I should be greedy and try to use negative offsets, that's already a decent vcore for that speed.


you got it. the HW shows you that CPU had spiked the voltage to 1.344 but it does uses the 1.312 all the time







now you have better temp's


----------



## ilikebeer

It only spiked that high once, the moment i started prime95. Much happier with this offset way than fixed. I used to fold, so I didn't care to much to learn about offset as the cpu was under load 24/7.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikebeer*
> 
> 
> 
> I basically kept an eye on cpu-z the entire hour, it was going between 1.312v and 1.328v, settling on 1.320v most of the time. I don't think I should be greedy and try to use negative offsets, that's already a decent vcore for that speed.


Negative offset is just a way of decreasing your vcore. I would run P95 longer then 1 hour.


----------



## SeD669

Hey guys I have just attempted an OC on my new 3930K and am stuck.
I have my multiplier on x42 so I have been stress testing 4.2GHz but whenever I try to go past x42.... like 44 or 45, the multiplier gets reset in BIOS back to 42. Have I missed something? I used the Ivy Bridge Overclocking guide and asked for help there but thought I would ask around in a few forums just in case they don't answer me any time soon lol..... kinda eager to get my OC on!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey guys I have just attempted an OC on my new 3930K and am stuck.
> I have my multiplier on x42 so I have been stress testing 4.2GHz but whenever I try to go past x42.... like 44 or 45, the multiplier gets reset in BIOS back to 42. Have I missed something? I used the Ivy Bridge Overclocking guide and asked for help there but thought I would ask around in a few forums just in case they don't answer me any time soon lol..... kinda eager to get my OC on!


just use the same guide as a referece, set the offset to +0.005 and add voltage on turbo voltage.


----------



## SeD669

All good it seems it may be a BIOS flash situation or aan ASUS suite issue. Cheers


----------



## chaopan0329

Specs:
i5 3570k on aftermarket aircooler.
asrock z77 pro3
4gb ddr3 1333mhz ram
Radeon HD 6870
Corsair CX500

I tried overclocking your way and it won't get past 3.9 ghz. I tried tinkering with the offsets and get the same result. My bios only allows offset and not fixed vcore. I'm starting to rage because I've tried every combination of multipliers and voltages. I've restarted and crashed my computer way too many times. I've disabled and enabled my C states multiple times. I've asked help elsewhere and they just tell me to use the auto overclocking function. Increasing offset even further results in my computer restarting before the login screen. I've considered buying a new PSU, because of that. I am lost and desperate. ALL my bsods have been either 0x124 or getting stuck on a scrambled screen.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaopan0329*
> 
> Specs:
> i5 3570k on aftermarket aircooler.
> asrock z77 pro3
> 4gb ddr3 1333mhz ram
> Radeon HD 6870
> Corsair CX500
> 
> I tried overclocking your way and it won't get past 3.9 ghz. I tried tinkering with the offsets and get the same result. My bios only allows offset and not fixed vcore. I'm starting to rage because I've tried every combination of multipliers and voltages. I've restarted and crashed my computer way too many times. I've disabled and enabled my C states multiple times. I've asked help elsewhere and they just tell me to use the auto overclocking function. Increasing offset even further results in my computer restarting before the login screen. I've considered buying a new PSU, because of that. I am lost and desperate. ALL my bsods have been either 0x124 or getting stuck on a scrambled screen.


How high does the auto-overclock feature get you? That will be a good indicator of you doing something wrong with your settings. I'm not sure how the asrock one works but the asus one does auto oc'ing up to 4.6GHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaopan0329*
> 
> Specs:
> i5 3570k on aftermarket aircooler.
> asrock z77 pro3
> 4gb ddr3 1333mhz ram
> Radeon HD 6870
> Corsair CX500
> 
> I tried overclocking your way and it won't get past 3.9 ghz. I tried tinkering with the offsets and get the same result. My bios only allows offset and not fixed vcore. I'm starting to rage because I've tried every combination of multipliers and voltages. I've restarted and crashed my computer way too many times. I've disabled and enabled my C states multiple times. I've asked help elsewhere and they just tell me to use the auto overclocking function. Increasing offset even further results in my computer restarting before the login screen. I've considered buying a new PSU, because of that. I am lost and desperate. ALL my bsods have been either 0x124 or getting stuck on a scrambled screen.


I know you're not wanting to hear this:
Okay, first thing reset your bios. If that requires pulling the battery, do it. Restart with everything at stock. No OC yet. You are getting 124's and that bugcheck is more likely not your cpu. Open a command prompt (as administrator) and type in: sfc /scannow

If it returns anything but " no integrety violations found" post back here. Once we know whether the crashes and freezes have not corrupted the OS kernel, then we start a systematic overclocking.


----------



## chaopan0329

Didn't find any integrity errors. :\

Edit: I noticed that my vcore on cpu-z won't go past 1.152, even if i increase the turbo voltage. This is probably why I can't reach higher clock multipliers. How do i fix this?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaopan0329*
> 
> Didn't find any integrity errors. :\
> 
> Edit: I noticed that my vcore on cpu-z won't go past 1.152, even if i increase the turbo voltage. This is probably why I can't reach higher clock multipliers. How do i fix this?


I'd bet there's a setting in there that's not right. If you want, post to bios and hit F12 on each bios page - scroll where needed - and post your bios settings here.

oh, and please fill out rigbuidler and add your rig to your signature block - this way we're not hunting around to know what kit you're running.


----------



## chaopan0329

I haven't messed with any of the settings and everything that the guide didn't tell me to change I didn't touch. The only things I've changed is offset, turbo voltage, C-states, and Core Clock. I can't give you a bios setting because none of them, besides the low multipliers work. x38 and below.
Here's the deal:
At x39 and anything past that:
1. +.040 and so on fails automatically whether i make it far enough to turn on prime95 or not.
2. Less than +0.040 I see it doesn't fail until I run prime95.
3. Even if I put my turbo voltage to +0.100, the voltage in CPU-Z reports 1.152v before bsoding.
4. All of my settings are by the guidelines of this guide.
5. When I use the auto overclocking utility provided, none of them survive prime95.
6. I've reset the CMOS and still get the same issue (Taken out battery and everything)
7. I have never in my life seen cpu-z report 1.2v and up
edit: I meant 0.040


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaopan0329*
> 
> I haven't messed with any of the settings and everything that the guide didn't tell me to change I didn't touch. The only things I've changed is offset, turbo voltage, C-states, and Core Clock. I can't give you a bios setting because none of them, besides the low multipliers work. x38 and below.
> Here's the deal:
> At x39 and anything past that:
> 1. +.040 and so on fails automatically whether i make it far enough to turn on prime95 or not.
> 2. Less than +0.040 I see it doesn't fail until I run prime95.
> 3. Even if I put my turbo voltage to +0.100, the voltage in CPU-Z reports 1.152v before bsoding.
> 4. All of my settings are by the guidelines of this guide.
> 5. When I use the auto overclocking utility provided, none of them survive prime95.
> 6. I've reset the CMOS and still get the same issue (Taken out battery and everything)
> 7. I have never in my life seen cpu-z report 1.2v and up
> edit: I meant 0.040


*I'm assuming the rig runs fine with all stock settings - right?* if yes,
Okay, let's try something. set the voltage settings to offset +0.020V (20mV) and turbo to auto. multiplier to 38. Find a clean USB key and place it in a usb slot then post to bios (not to windows). hit F12 on the bios page "Monitor" or what ever it is called in your bios. We need to see the bios vcore and dram V settings (which are at the XMP setting - yes?). Also F12 the page with cpu pll and other principal parameters.

if this fails, we'll go to a fixed mode OC.


----------



## chaopan0329

With your settings, It failed within 1 minute of prime95. The vcore on CPU-Z showed max of 1.136v.
Also, I don't have a fixed option in overclocking in my bios. It is updated to the latest version.


----------



## w4rr3n

not sure what you meant by no fixed option, but the fixed option can be found on the same button as the offset mode. It can be turned to fixed iirc on my asrock ext.


----------



## chaopan0329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w4rr3n*
> 
> not sure what you meant by no fixed option, but the fixed option can be found on the same button as the offset mode. It can be turned to fixed iirc on my asrock ext.


Asrock z77 pro3 doesn't have a fixed voltage setting. You are confusing your board with mine.


----------



## w4rr3n

ahhh i just checked my bad, indeed pro3 doesnt have a fixed voltage setting.

Did you try with 50%/75% LLC? From my brief googling it seems the board is using lower phase counts which "might" be throttling your OC that I'm not too sure.


----------



## chaopan0329

I've tried all the LLC settings and 100% seems to be the most stable.
Also, I've noticed something extremely strange.
When using +0.005v offset, I bsod when running prime95 for <1min. When using -0.045v offset, it runs fine. ***!! Since when does undervolting = more stability???? I'm going to keep playing with this and see what I get.

Update:
Seems my motherboard is some weird mutated anomaly. With a -0.045v offset, I am at 4.2ghz stable. My computer wouldn't even boot with a +0.005v and higher offset. Any scientists in here willing to explain this magical phenomenon?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaopan0329*
> 
> I've tried all the LLC settings and 100% seems to be the most stable.
> Also, I've noticed something extremely strange.
> When using +0.005v offset, I bsod when running prime95 for <1min. When using -0.045v offset, it runs fine. ***!! Since when does undervolting = more stability???? I'm going to keep playing with this and see what I get.
> 
> Update:
> Seems my motherboard is some weird mutated anomaly. With a -0.045v offset, I am at 4.2ghz stable. My computer wouldn't even boot with a +0.005v and higher offset. Any scientists in here willing to explain this magical phenomenon?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaopan0329*
> 
> I've tried all the LLC settings and 100% seems to be the most stable.
> Also, I've noticed something extremely strange.
> When using +0.005v offset, I bsod when running prime95 for <1min. When using -0.045v offset, it runs fine. ***!! Since when does undervolting = more stability???? I'm going to keep playing with this and see what I get.
> 
> Update:
> Seems my motherboard is some weird mutated anomaly. *With a -0.045v offset, I am at 4.2ghz stable*. My computer wouldn't even boot with a +0.005v and higher offset. Any scientists in here willing to explain this magical phenomenon?


Actually - that's pretty common - many guys had the same problem and posted to this board. That's why I asked to see the bios vcore. cpuZ is not helping here. So basically the chip was overvolting and doing a 124 bsod. Another thing, set your ramV manually to the jedec or xmp spec for the frequency you have them at, not auto. While working negative offset try keeping additional turbo on auto. LLC to a mid level value, do not defeat vdroop, it's a good thing.

Bios is not reading the VID line correctly.

The only way to really know what vcore your pumping is with a DMM at this point. But just keep an eye on your temperatures and set up WHEA alert (search the forums for "Wheaville") it really helps in nailing down stability. Check event viewer for Kernel-WHEA.


----------



## wingclip

Thanks... Again! (followed this 11 or 12 months ago and need to do it again)
I had no problems with holding 5 GHz stable. But I just installed a new SSD drive for the OS and decided to do a full, clean installation of EVERYTHING. I've installed almost all my 'regular' software on a 1TB Seagate Barracuda and I'm installing ONLY FSX related programs on a 2nd installed Seagate Barracuda, (also 1TB). But I updated my UEFI from the version I had, (2.0), BEFORE I had backed up my saved OC Profiles.

So the new UEFI version won't read the "OC DNA" profiles I had saved on a flash drive. So, the last two days, I've been searching for this very article because it's pretty much what I followed 11 months ago before I installed the SSD and got great results, (I'm water cooled).

I installed that SSD and most of my programs two weeks ago and now, (man, it's fast!), and I need to get the system ready to run at my old OC speeds. Then I'll begin the long, tedious, process of installing FSX and 140GB of High-Res scenery and aircraft add-ons.

I'm glad you hadn't removed this guide even though there are a few spots where the info has apparently been blocked, (probably for updated reasons). But I have what I need and I'm off to do the deal!
Thanks again!


----------



## kirreen

Followed this guide with an I5-3570K using aftermarket coolers, 8 Gigs of Corsair RAM, GTX660Ti, and a Z68 ASrock Gen 3 mobo. I got lower performance, so I decided to go back to default settings, but the performance is still lower than usual. The temp didn't go over 74C and I changed the "Additional Turbo Voltage" from auto to +0.004v and the offset to +0.005v during the OC, but changed it back to auto afterwards. This is a big difference in performance by the way, so it's not just placebo.

EDIT: Fixed it, it wasn't because of the overclock! I had a virus which I got when I installed some software the day after the overclock, hence I didn't notice the fist night.


----------



## xcom-

Okay so I have replaced my faulty memory and have a new GTX 770 Graphics Card. Time to start overclocking the CPU again.

Aiming to take the CPU to 4.5 however I'm worried about cooling, with the current setup I only have one extract fan for the system and no intake.
The motherboard can only control two fans, so one is being used for the CPU pump. Should I invest in a fan controller and install more fans before taking the CPU to 4.5?

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## ZeVo

Yeah, having no intakes isn't ideal if you are going to be overclocking. What temps do you see with your GPU? I personally always go with a positive air pressure setup (more intake than exhaust).


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Yeah, having no intakes isn't ideal if you are going to be overclocking. What temps do you see with your GPU? I personally always go with a positive air pressure setup (more intake than exhaust).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Yeah, having no intakes isn't ideal if you are going to be overclocking. What temps do you see with your GPU? I personally always go with a positive air pressure setup (more intake than exhaust).


RealTemp averaging 29°, 40° during gameplay
GPU averaging 31°, 75° during gameplay.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> RealTemp averaging 29°, 40° during gameplay
> GPU averaging 31°, 75° during gameplay.


Your CPU idles at 29C and at full load it's 40?! What stress test are you running?


----------



## Lucky 23

That temp is while gaming not during a stress test


----------



## ZeVo

Staying up late while not having glasses and browsing OCN is a bad combo for me. I'm blind.


----------



## ilikepancakez

on my asrock uefi. i don't have a Primary Plane Current Limit or Secondary Plane Current Limit.
For long duration maintained there's no auto choice, just the amount of seconds. The default is 1 second though.
And also when i try to put 10000 for the max thing to show up, it says invalid input and replaces the number with 500 for short/long duration power limit and 300 for the core current limit.

wat do?


----------



## ilikepancakez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilikepancakez*
> 
> on my asrock uefi. i don't have a Primary Plane Current Limit or Secondary Plane Current Limit.
> For long duration maintained there's no auto choice, just the amount of seconds. The default is 1 second though.
> And also when i try to put 10000 for the max thing to show up, it says invalid input and replaces the number with 500 for short/long duration power limit and 300 for the core current limit.
> 
> wat do?


nevermind reinstalled bios update and everything is fine now ^^


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Your CPU idles at 29C and at full load it's 40?! What stress test are you running?


Probably is a good idea to stress test it, what's a good program to test both the CPU and GPU?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Probably is a good idea to stress test it, what's a good program to test both the CPU and GPU?


Well, I use P95 for at least 5 hours using 90% of RAM to check for CPU stability. Another good idea is maybe playing BF3 with 64 players to check. Video encoding is another good way to check (may also be the fastest to see if you are stable.)

For GPU I run a mix of Valley benchmark and then once again play some BF3 with 64 players.


----------



## xcom-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Well, I use P95 for at least 5 hours using 90% of RAM to check for CPU stability. Another good idea is maybe playing BF3 with 64 players to check. Video encoding is another good way to check (may also be the fastest to see if you are stable.)
> 
> For GPU I run a mix of Valley benchmark and then once again play some BF3 with 64 players.


That means i'll have to install Origin! lol. I'll get installing it now


----------



## SeD669

By P95 he means Prime95.... just incase you were unfamiliar with that term


----------



## violator666

MB: AsRock P67 Pro3 B3, (bios 3.20)
Cpu: i5-2500k, Ratio: *44*

C1es: on
C3/6: off

LLC: *Level 1*
Offset: *-0.75*

Prime95 blend 90W load
voltage is around *1.280* - 1.300

LinX AVX 125W load
voltage is around *1.320* - 1.330

Idle 1600 Mhz 10W load
voltage is around *0.920* - 0.936

Benefit from LLC 1 is no need ATV and have low idle voltage,
also constant Vcore feed with different load levels and spikes,
even at single core loaded mostly gives stable *1.300 V* which is fine?


----------



## SeD669

Ive left C3 and C6 off








what is the purpose for having them on? Any improvements?


----------



## wingclip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Ive left C3 and C6 off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the purpose for having them on? Any improvements?


Frankly, I never could understand if they were in reference to CPU cache memory or some form of 'sleep-state'. Anyway, I use the CPU voltage Offset mode instead of the CPU voltage 'Fixed' mode. According to this guide, the C3 and C6 settings may cause a BSOD if enabled when using the Offset mode so I disabled them.

I only have the Enhanced C1E Halt State enabled. I don't know if that really makes any difference though. BTW, I disabled the Intel Virtual Tech and Smart Connect options. The VT is for those who have and use more than 1 O/S on their computer and the Smart Connect will just start up the system from a sleep state or whenever, and begin searching for updates to all kinds of things including checking to see if you have any new email that came in while you were away.

But anyway, I disabled the C3 & C6 states and don't see any difference one way or the other. Still, I can't help wondering exactly what they're talking about when it comes to those because the technical explanation is maybe too... well, technical. They don't seem to give any real world examples of what these would do and not do under a given application.
Rich


----------



## SeD669

Yeah pretty much what I was told. So I'm better off disabling them than having to face more BSOD's


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingclip*
> 
> Frankly, I never could understand if they were in reference to CPU cache memory or some form of 'sleep-state'. Anyway, I use the CPU voltage Offset mode instead of the CPU voltage 'Fixed' mode. According to this guide, the C3 and C6 settings may cause a BSOD if enabled when using the Offset mode so I disabled them.
> 
> I only have the Enhanced C1E Halt State enabled. I don't know if that really makes any difference though. BTW, I disabled the Intel Virtual Tech and Smart Connect options. The VT is for those who have and use more than 1 O/S on their computer and the Smart Connect will just start up the system from a sleep state or whenever, and begin searching for updates to all kinds of things including checking to see if you have any new email that came in while you were away.
> 
> But anyway, I disabled the C3 & C6 states and don't see any difference one way or the other. Still, I can't help wondering exactly what they're talking about when it comes to those because the technical explanation is maybe too... well, technical. They don't seem to give any real world examples of what these would do and not do under a given application.
> Rich


C3 and C6 are what put the CPU into a deep sleep mode. It can cause instability because it will reduce the CPU voltage.


Spoiler: Show Image


----------



## Caz

So, I am trying to test my NEW OC out. I recently moved and we keep the house REALLY cold ~60F. I am only getting temps in the <70C range on a 4.5GHz OC on Prime.

My problem is, I am offsetting my vcore by +.075 and when I throttle up I am at 1.401-1.406V. I know I have a Z77 Pro 3 so it kinda stinks. Anywho....it is stable at this, but then I jump it up to 46x, and my computer doesn't even boot. Not even with a Offset of +.175 (I know, but I tried it just cause)....

Any thoughts?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, I am trying to test my NEW OC out. I recently moved and we keep the house REALLY cold ~60F. I am only getting temps in the <70C range on a 4.5GHz OC on Prime.
> 
> My problem is, I am offsetting my vcore by +.075 and when I throttle up I am at 1.401-1.406V. I know I have a Z77 Pro 3 so it kinda stinks. Anywho....it is stable at this, but then I jump it up to 46x, and my computer doesn't even boot. Not even with a Offset of +.175 (I know, but I tried it just cause)....
> 
> Any thoughts?


Do you have PLL Overvoltage turned on when you try 46x?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Do you have PLL Overvoltage turned on when you try 46x?


It is disabled.

Edit!


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> It is disabled.
> 
> Edit!


Try enabling it and see what happens. When I go from 4.5 to 4.6GHz I needed a lot more voltage to get stable. Like I mean a lot, so I decided to stick with 4.5.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Try enabling it and see what happens. When I go from 4.5 to 4.6GHz I needed a lot more voltage to get stable. Like I mean a lot, so I decided to stick with 4.5.


Yeah, so did mine. I pushed it another .1V and it still wouldn't boot. I just think it is weird that for 100MHz I can't give this sucker another WHOLE .1V and it won't at least boot.









I will try it tonight!







Thanks guy.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, I am trying to test my NEW OC out. I recently moved and we keep the house REALLY cold ~60F. I am only getting temps in the <70C range on a 4.5GHz OC on Prime.
> 
> My problem is, I am offsetting my vcore by +.075 and when I throttle up I am at 1.401-1.406V. I know I have a Z77 Pro 3 so it kinda stinks. Anywho....it is stable at this, but then I jump it up to 46x, and my computer doesn't even boot. Not even with a Offset of +.175 (I know, but I tried it just cause)....
> 
> Any thoughts?


First, your running a 212 w/out fans?

Second, leave your offset low, then increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize you full load. Your vcore is way higher then mine at 4.6ghz and usually PLL overvoltage will be enabled for 4.7 or higher. Your board may be holding you back


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> First, your running a 212 w/out fans?
> 
> Second, leave your offset low, then increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize you full load. Your vcore is way higher then mine at 4.6ghz and usually PLL overvoltage will be enabled for 4.7 or higher. Your board may be holding you back


No, I need to edit my rig.

I am definitely held back by my board, no doubt, just wondering if I can get around it. Cheap Z77 Pro3 VRMs









I really don't think I have the option to do that on this board. I only get a vCore offset, not a additional turbo voltage. But I will check.

I will try the (enabling) PLL overvoltage later tonight.


----------



## Caz

Regarding vCore, I just attempted a new kind of OC with Turbo vCore increases. It was great got it to run Prime for a while at x47 at 1.505v but then I got blue screened.

I get x45 at 1.4V so I will stick with what I got unless you guys think pushing 1.6V core is okay.









Seriously though, if I only push say 1.55vCore for only an hour or two of the day (gaming) would it be okay?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Regarding vCore, I just attempted a new kind of OC with Turbo vCore increases. It was great got it to run Prime for a while at x47 at 1.505v but then I got blue screened.
> 
> I get x45 at 1.4V so I will stick with what I got unless you guys think pushing 1.6V core is okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, if I only push say 1.55vCore for only an hour or two of the day (gaming) would it be okay?


WOW 1.4v for 4.5ghz? Mines at 4.6 at less then 1.35v, you sure you can't bring that vcore down?

Reason why i was mentioning your board is because it only has the 4 +1 phase where the better boards are 8+4 phase.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> WOW 1.4v for 4.5ghz? Mines at 4.6 at less then 1.35v, you sure you can't bring that vcore down?
> 
> Reason why i was mentioning your board is because it only has the 4 +1 phase where the better boards are 8+4 phase.


I know, it is a crappy board. Not upgrading likely until my next build though.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I know, it is a crappy board. Not upgrading likely until my next build though.


Is the CPU not stable with a lower Vcore?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Is the CPU not stable with a lower Vcore?


Nope. Its the board, not the CPU.


----------



## wingclip

I have a i7 2600K and I guess he's right about that being a mobo thing because I run stable at 5.GHz and 1.505v.

My temps never get above 73-75C at maximum loads, (maintained when I'm flying low & fast over High Resolution, add-on scenery in FSX).

But I run all my regular, 'everyday stuff' at 4.2Ghz and 1.38v.

So I have to guess there's something about the Pro 3 that's causing that or maybe the settings within the UEFI, (if they're conflicting with other settings or if the bios needs updating perhaps?).


----------



## S4vant

Hi all,

This is my first attempt at OC'ing. Learned a lot from this thread!

mobo: Asrock Z68 Pro3
CPU: i5 2500K
cooling: Corsair H80i
case: Rosewill Simple One

It looks pretty stable at 4.6Ghz, but my voltage might be a bit high @ 1.368~1.376

Are my temps in line? They've never peaked above 60C during Prime95 torture test.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4vant*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first attempt at OC'ing. Learned a lot from this thread!
> 
> mobo: Asrock Z68 Pro3
> CPU: i5 2500K
> cooling: Corsair H80i
> case: Rosewill Simple One
> 
> It looks pretty stable at 4.6Ghz, but my voltage might be a bit high @ 1.368~1.376
> 
> Are my temps in line? They've never peaked above 60C during Prime95 torture test.


How long did you run Prime 95 for? Voltage is not too high, mine averages 1.336-1.344v.

What offset/turbo are you using?


----------



## S4vant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> How long did you run Prime 95 for? Voltage is not too high, mine averages 1.336-1.344v.
> 
> What offset/turbo are you using?


I think I ran Prime95 for around 6 hrs.

Offset is +0.005

IIRC Additional Turbo was set at AUTO.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4vant*
> 
> I think I ran Prime95 for around 6 hrs.
> 
> Offset is +0.005
> 
> IIRC Additional Turbo was set at AUTO.


Ok just checking. Everything looks fine


----------



## WyreTheWolf

Just checking in. Thank you for the guide.

*Motherboard:
*Asrock Z77 Extreme4-M

*Processor:
*intel i5 3570k

*Cooling:
*Cooler Master 212 Evo w/ 2x Corsair SP120 Performance PWM fans

*Case:
*SilverStone Fortress FT03B

*Hardware monitor:
*
Nuvoton NCT6776
Voltage 0 1.23 Volts [0x9A] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage 1 1.89 Volts [0xEC] (VIN1)
Voltage 2 3.36 Volts [0xD2] (AVCC)
Voltage 3 3.36 Volts [0xD2] (3VCC)
Voltage 4 0.47 Volts [0x3B] (VIN4)
Voltage 5 1.73 Volts [0xD8] (VIN5)
Voltage 6 0.84 Volts [0x69] (VIN6)
Temperature 0 32°C (89°F) [0x20] (SYSTIN)
Temperature 1 40°C (103°F) [0x4F] (CPUTIN)
Temperature 2 41°C (104°F) [0x51] (AUXTIN)
Temperature 3 57°C (134°F) [0x39] (TMPIN3)
Fan 0 1352 RPM [0x548] (SYSFANIN)
Fan 3 1365 RPM [0x555] (AUXFANIN1)

*Processor 1:
*
ID = 0
Number of cores 4 (max 8)
Number of threads 4 (max 16)
Name Intel Core i5 3570K
Codename Ivy Bridge
Specification Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
Package (platform ID) Socket 1155 LGA (0x1)
CPUID 6.A.9
Extended CPUID 6.3A
Core Stepping E1/L1
Technology 22 nm
TDP Limit 77 Watts
Core Speed 4300.5 MHz
Multiplier x Bus Speed 43.0 x 100.0 MHz
Stock frequency 3400 MHz
Instructions sets MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, EM64T, VT-x, AES, AVX
L1 Data cache 4 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache 4 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 4 x 256 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L3 cache 6 MBytes, 12-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes

Turbo Mode supported, enabled
Max non-turbo ratio 34x
Max turbo ratio 43x
Max efficiency ratio 16x
Min Power 60 Watts
O/C bins unlimited
Ratio 1 core 43x
Ratio 2 cores 43x
Ratio 3 cores 43x
Ratio 4 cores 43x
TSC 3400.3 MHz
APERF 4300.5 MHz
MPERF 3400.2 MHz

4.3GHz was stable for 6 hours of Prime95.

System maxed out at 34°C
CPU temp maxed out at 75°C

That seems a bit warm on the CPU - but this is air cooling.


----------



## jaypeek

Cool guide kenny, I haven't OC'd for about 2 years (last OC was with a q9400 on a UD3 board). Your guide helped me understand more about the way the i series of CPUs OC.








Oh by the way, I'm not really new here, been a lurker for a long time, back when Syrillian - R.I.P, was modding all the time got me interested.

Just bought a 3570k yesterday, dropped into my extreme4 mobo and have EASILY hit 4.5ghz @ 1.080V, could probably even lower that voltage more.
I still have power saving mods enabled aswell.

Judging from the temps and voltages, it seems I have a beast of a chip (E1/L1) revision if that helps









Max temps with all fans etc on 50% so far has been 60c after 3 hours of prime with 90% ram, this is with a h50 cooler - which ill be upgrading very soon.
Bought myself a case of Redbull, so I will definately be up all this weekend to hit that 5GHz mark!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2895743


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaypeek*
> 
> Cool guide kenny, I haven't OC'd for about 2 years (last OC was with a q9400 on a UD3 board). Your guide helped me understand more about the way the i series of CPUs OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, I'm not really new here, been a lurker for a long time, back when Syrillian - R.I.P, was modding all the time got me interested.
> 
> Just bought a 3570k yesterday, dropped into my extreme4 mobo and have *EASILY hit 4.5ghz @ 1.080V*, could probably even lower that voltage more.
> I still have power saving mods enabled aswell.
> 
> Judging from the temps and voltages, it seems I have a beast of a chip (E1/L1) stepping if that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max temps with all fans etc on 50% so far has been 60c after 3 hours of prime with 90% ram, this is with a h50 cooler - which ill be upgrading very soon.
> Bought myself a case of Redbull, so I will definately be up all this weekend to hit that 5GHz mark!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895743


lolwut?

Proof! Haha


----------



## jaypeek

There is a link in the post to CPU-Z Validation!









http://valid.canardpc.com/2895743


----------



## jaypeek

http://valid.canardpc.com/2895815


----------



## moccor

I tried some other guides and they didn't work too well, so I found this and am trying it. I first tried all the same settings in your guide, which worked but I had a insanely high vcore of like 1.350 and I like to stick with stock voltages to increase hardware lifespan. Well I have the LLC @ 2 and the vcore offset at like -1.80 so far @ 4.1 Ghz and IBT running fine. Gonna keep going lower. Weird thing is I tried other guides and I could only get 3.7Ghz stable with a fixed vcore of about 1.090
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaypeek*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895815


You should post your settings when you're finished having fun. I bought a i7 about 3-4 months ago and it too is Stepping:9, Revision: E1/L1. I'd love to be at that voltage with that speed lol.

But why does you vcore show 1.08 and not 1.080? I know they are the same numbers, but from what I've seen, mine always have 3 decimal places. For example, mine says 1.120 right now


----------



## jaypeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I tried some other guides and they didn't work too well, so I found this and am trying it. I first tried all the same settings in your guide, which worked but I had a insanely high vcore of like 1.350 and I like to stick with stock voltages to increase hardware lifespan. Well I have the LLC @ 2 and the vcore offset at like -1.80 so far @ 4.1 Ghz and IBT running fine. Gonna keep going lower. Weird thing is I tried other guides and I could only get 3.7Ghz stable with a fixed vcore of about 1.090
> You should post your settings when you're finished having fun. I bought a i7 about 3-4 months ago and it too is Stepping:9, Revision: E1/L1. I'd love to be at that voltage with that speed lol.
> 
> *But why does you vcore show 1.08 and not 1.080? I know they are the same numbers, but from what I've seen, mine always have 3 decimal places. For example, mine says 1.120 right now*


It's going pretty good so far! I'm surprised by this chip!









I'm not entirely sure by the decimal places with the vcore, as the other CPU-Z link I posted shows 3 aswell, in my CPU-Z on the computer, it did indeed show 1.080, but when Validated for some reason dropped a decimal place.


----------



## nickdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaypeek*
> 
> There is a link in the post to CPU-Z Validation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895743


Damn, that seems to good to be true! Soo jelly!


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaypeek*
> 
> It's going pretty good so far! I'm surprised by this chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure by the decimal places with the vcore, as the other CPU-Z link I posted shows 3 aswell, in my CPU-Z on the computer, it did indeed show 1.080, but when Validated for some reason dropped a decimal place.


Oh, maybe its a CPU-Z validation thing then, as I've never done that before so I wouldn't know. I always just looked at CPU-Z the program haha. Well it seems or me I can't go above 4.1Ghz @ 1.120. Still, it works for me. What BIOS version are you running btw? Just curious because I have the Extreme 6 and it is nearly identical to the Extreme 4


----------



## pel

need to get good cooling system


----------



## skyn3t

anyone looking for good 25k 4.9 @ 1.336v with top temp at 55c

here is a quick sneak peek





the rest is here
Yeah , 2500k get naked and stripped


----------



## jordand77

Hey guys, i recently bought/made a new pc, i have the asrock z77 e4 and an i5 3570k cpu ( still waiting for the gpu to arrive )

I followed this guilde step by step, the only thing i couldnt find in the bios setup was :Intel Hyper Threading Technology: Enabled

I just couldnt find it....

I never did oc's before, so i went with the green oc.

At 1st i did 3.8 ghz, 2h+ of prime 95 with voltages under 1.080
2nd was 40. again with 2h+ of p95 and voltages under 1.088
3rd was 4.2 with 5h of p95 test and voltages under 1.096
Latest test was a 4.5 ghz, with p95 24h test, 12 + 12 hours, cpu temp was around 58-59 ( hit a max of 62 c)
The cpu voltage was mostly between 1.088-1.096 , there were some jumps at 1.120 that didnt last more then 1 sec.

The 2 ss's below are the results of the 3rd test at 4.5 ghz.





*do,open link in a new tab to see the ss

Tomorrow i will go for another 12h p95 test, making a total of 36 hours of stress test.


----------



## moccor

The Core i5's do not have Hyper Threading, so that is why you do not see it. But you overclock seems nice


----------



## jordand77

Right, thx for telling that.

As i said i did the 3rd p95 stress test, for 15h30m

And again everything went very well,max temp of 61 c, and the average vcore being 1.080-1.096,howether this time there was a 1.310 voltage for a fraction of second,which the hw monitor registered as the max.

Im running with offset at 0.005 and turbo voltage 0.004


----------



## Lucky 23

Wow that vcore is really low for 4.5ghz.


----------



## jordand77

Thanks mate,i think i got lucky with that cpu.

I would try some harder oc's now,may i know how should i set up my offset,turbo voltage and what else do i need for it?

I still can run stable at 4.6Ghz w/o changing anything.

Before doing that i will do another 12h test of p95, just to be sure, making a total of 48h of p95 tests.


----------



## Lucky 23

Your idle vcore is fine at 0.920v so you do not need to adjust offset anymore. If you wanted to bring your idle down further then you would have to use a negative offset.

If you are increasing the multiplier to 46 and are happy with you idle vcore, then all you should have to adjust is the additional turbo voltage. Just set the multi to 46 and then run P95 as is with the +0.004 turbo. If or when P95 fails just increase your turbo and run P95 again.

For a 47 multi or higher, you will also need to enable PLL overvoltage.


----------



## jordand77

How far can the turbo voltage go? and 1.4+ vcore is normal or better stay under 1.4?

I enabled PPL overvoltage, the problem is that i dont know what to do here,since some say to lower it ,others to get it higher...


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordand77*
> 
> How far can the turbo voltage go? and 1.4+ vcore is normal or better stay under 1.4?
> 
> I enabled PPL overvoltage, the problem is that i dont know what to do here,since some say to lower it ,others to get it higher...


Luck23 posted before you saying "For a 47 multi or higher, you will also need to enable PLL overvoltage.". As for the turbo voltage, idk







, I am all about keeping stock voltage for lifespan.


----------



## jordand77

Yup i did that already,im very fine with 4.5ghz since i didnt have to increase anything, right now i'm trying to find the best my cpu can do.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordand77*
> 
> How far can the turbo voltage go? and 1.4+ vcore is normal or better stay under 1.4?
> 
> I enabled PPL overvoltage, the problem is that i dont know what to do here,since some say to lower it ,others to get it higher...


I can't remember how high addition turbo voltage goes. I haven't taken mine to 4.7 so someone else would need to help you on tuning PLL voltage.

Max vcore 1.52v. Most stay under 1.4v unless you have really good cooling


----------



## Strileckifunk

I was wondering if you guys maybe had some thoughts about my scary temps. It's been awhile since I read up on this stuff (almost a year), but my mobo had some issues and I lost my previous stable 4.4 OC. Now after 2 minutes of prime95, I'm almost hitting 100c ! Surely I must be doing something wrong, so here's my settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Here's my run after about 2 minutes:


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> I was wondering if you guys maybe had some thoughts about my scary temps. It's been awhile since I read up on this stuff (almost a year), but my mobo had some issues and I lost my previous stable 4.4 OC. Now after 2 minutes of prime95, I'm almost hitting 100c ! Surely I must be doing something wrong, so here's my settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my run after about 2 minutes:


Seems like complete cooling malfunction. At 1.24v, hitting 100c would mean your heat sink fan isn't working. If you have an all in one water cooling unit like an h60 or h100 and the radiator fans are spinning, the pump is likely shot. Check your block/heatsink mount, clean and reapply thermal paste properly, and if issue persists it's likely one of the things I pointed out.

At 5GHz during prime I stay below 55c I believe.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> I was wondering if you guys maybe had some thoughts about my scary temps. It's been awhile since I read up on this stuff (almost a year), but my mobo had some issues and I lost my previous stable 4.4 OC. Now after 2 minutes of prime95, I'm almost hitting 100c ! Surely I must be doing something wrong, so here's my settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my run after about 2 minutes:


Whats your idle voltage in CPU-z? Why did you set a +0.020 offset?

Try setting a +0.005 offset then stabilize you full load with Additional turbo voltage. Set your LLC to level 2 or 3

Whats RPM is the pump running at?


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> Seems like complete cooling malfunction. At 1.24v, hitting 100c would mean your heat sink fan isn't working. If you have an all in one water cooling unit like an h60 or h100 and the radiator fans are spinning, the pump is likely shot. Check your block/heatsink mount, clean and reapply thermal paste properly, and if issue persists it's likely one of the things I pointed out.
> 
> At 5GHz during prime I stay below 55c I believe.


I'll look into those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your idle voltage in CPU-z? Why did you set a +0.020 offset?
> 
> Try setting a +0.005 offset then stabilize you full load with Additional turbo voltage. Set your LLC to level 2 or 3
> 
> Whats RPM is the pump running at?


Idle core voltage is about .968. According to Corsair Link software, the pump and fans are at 0 RPM








Ill open it up and check the connections.

Noticing now that idle temps are jumping around like crazy. 39-55C. Fans are spinning on the radiator fine so that much is a glitch. Not sure how to check the pump..


----------



## moccor

Some weird stuff. If I set my offset voltage to -0.180 and turbo voltage to +0.004, I get a stable 4.1Ghz. But if I set the offset to +0.005 and turbo voltage to +0.004, I get BSOD. Also the guide says that a negative offset isn't recommended because Intel already set the voltages for other multipliers, but when my CPU is @ x16, the voltage doesn't lower with offset +0.004. It will only decrease if I have the negative offset voltage.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Stock cooler is on now. Running at 4.0 with lower temps. I took the fans off the radiator of the h80i and couldn't get it back on, the screw holes appear to be stripped







. Regardless, something must be up if the stock cooler is getting better temps...


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Stock cooler is on now. Running at 4.0 with lower temps. I took the fans off the radiator of the h80i and couldn't get it back on, the screw holes appear to be stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Regardless, something must be up if the stock cooler is getting better temps...


Weird. My CM Seidon has a stripped thread in one and I have no idea how it happened. I only attached a fan once to it and it did so successfully. Upon trying to re-attach the same fan, it was stripped lol. These CLC are cheap... well good thing for zip ties.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> I'll look into those.
> Idle core voltage is about .968. According to Corsair Link software, the pump and fans are at 0 RPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill open it up and check the connections.
> 
> Noticing now that idle temps are jumping around like crazy. 39-55C. Fans are spinning on the radiator fine so that much is a glitch. Not sure how to check the pump..


Check the fan header in bios. If you pump is plugged into the motherboard and the pump RPM is reading 0 or N/A then your pump is dead. Might want to look into RMA


----------



## maneil99

Can someone help me out here, I managed to get a pretty great chip, almost too good. I can do 4.6ghz/1.154v without an issues. The issue is even when I lower the vcore to levels that get bsods and prime rounding errors I cannot get any wheas. Whats wrong here? 3570k, Gene V, Windows 8. I got wheas with my old CPU


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Can someone help me out here, I managed to get a pretty great chip, almost too good. I can do 4.6ghz/1.154v without an issues. The issue is even when I lower the vcore to levels that get bsods and prime rounding errors I cannot get any wheas. Whats wrong here? 3570k, Gene V, Windows 8. I got wheas with my old CPU


I dont understand. If you lower the vcore from 1.154v then you get BSOD's? 1.154v is very low for 4.6ghz


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I dont understand. If you lower the vcore from 1.154v then you get BSOD's? 1.154v is very low for 4.6ghz


yea i know. If i lower it to 1.12v or lower i get bsods and prime roudning errors. Issue is i cant get wheas at that level so im not confident im stable since i have cant check for wheas


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> yea i know. If i lower it to 1.12v or lower i get bsods and prime roudning errors. Issue is i cant get wheas at that level so im not confident im stable since i have cant check for wheas


Ok I'm not sure what you are trying to do here. WHEA errors are essentially pre-crash instability errors. Many are corrected and the system continues. But you check for them toget an indication that a crash is likely/imminent with the current clocks/voltage.

If you are already BSOD'ing, why are you looking for WHEA errors? You already are very obviously unstable.


----------



## maneil99

No, im bsoding on purpose. Let me clear this up

1.154v no bsods nothing, seems to be fine.

1.1ishv bsods, prime rouding errors no wheas.

My issue is im not sure if my vcore is stable even though i havent had any issues. Im worried i cant trigger wheas therefor im not confidentbin my oc


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> No, im bsoding on purpose. Let me clear this up
> 
> 1.154v no bsods nothing, seems to be fine.
> 
> 1.1ishv bsods, prime rouding errors no wheas.
> 
> My issue is im not sure if my vcore is stable even though i havent had any issues. Im worried i cant trigger wheas therefor im not confidentbin my oc


The best stability test, is to encode video. Use max settings that put CPU under 100% load. If you can do 30 minutes of encoding at max 100% load, the system is stable. Encoding fails if there are any calculation errors.

I just tested my CPU at 1.1104v and 4.6GHz and I'm popping WHEA errors. At 1.07 it wouldn't go into windows.

Update: 1.136v is stable with no WHEA errors.


----------



## maneil99

What program are you refering to, if any, which do you recommend, and what videos should I encode.


----------



## HyperMatrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> What program are you refering to, if any, which do you recommend, and what videos should I encode.


There's no specific requirement here but I use virtual dub and encode game capture video using the x264 codec. You could also use handbrake, for example. The key is making sure the encoding settings you've selected are maxing out the CPU. Working on 1080p and 1440p content with "placebo" encoding speed generally does a good job of that.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Some weird stuff. If I set my offset voltage to -0.180 and turbo voltage to +0.004, I get a stable 4.1Ghz. But if I set the offset to +0.005 and turbo voltage to +0.004, I get BSOD. Also the guide says that a negative offset isn't recommended because Intel already set the voltages for other multipliers, but when my CPU is @ x16, the voltage doesn't lower with offset +0.004. It will only decrease if I have the negative offset voltage.


Can anyone explain this or give some input? I don't see how adding a slight amount of voltage at a low speed of 4.1Ghz should cause BSOD's


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperMatrix*
> 
> There's no specific requirement here but I use virtual dub and encode game capture video using the x264 codec. You could also use handbrake, for example. The key is making sure the encoding settings you've selected are maxing out the CPU. Working on 1080p and 1440p content with "placebo" encoding speed generally does a good job of that.


Which version do I want?
http://virtualdub.sourceforge.net/


----------



## inedenimadam

I have been away for a hot minute!
Good to see a couple familiar people still active in this thread. Also happy to see some new names. I guess not everybody is willing to pay a large premium for not so large of an upgrade to haswell.

Question:
Anybody else running the base clock off of 100.0 for any length of time now? I have seen no noticeable degradation at 102.0 and wanted to see if anybody else has. 45x102=4590 @ 1.120 for a while now.

edit to add:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Can someone help me out here, I managed to get a pretty great chip, almost too good. I can do 4.6ghz/1.154v without an issues. The issue is even when I lower the vcore to levels that get bsods and prime rounding errors I cannot get any wheas. Whats wrong here? 3570k, Gene V, Windows 8. I got wheas with my old CPU


Not everybody gets WHEA errors. WHEA tends to happen when you walk that fine line between barley unstable and stable, maybe the graduation of turbo voltage steps right over that line for you and you don't hit that spot. There are lots of ways to test for stability, the guide on the first page is well written and will get you a rock solid overclock if followed to a "T". Don't sweat it too hard just because you cant make your CPU kick a specific error. I mean, if you're stable...you're stable...


----------



## maneil99

I have an issue regarding that, I run 100.00 but sometimes hwinfo says my speed is a few mhz higher, like 4675 instead of 4600. It detects the baseclock as staying the same, guessing its a reading error.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I have an issue regarding that, I run 100.00 but sometimes hwinfo says my speed is a few mhz higher, like 4675 instead of 4600. It detects the baseclock as staying the same, guessing its a reading error.


I don't know what would cause it to be THAT far off, you would need 101.6 x46 to get 4675. I don't even know what could cause that, but keep asking, I have never seen a fluctuation over .02 in my base clock, and your getting 1.60ish...something is going on.


----------



## maneil99

Ive had it with 2 chips. Only notice it after very heavy stress tests. Mostly when minimized and running prime


----------



## mboner1

Had to reset my bios due to a re install I had to do with some issues, and had to do the over clock again, think I got a bit of a dud chip, can get 4.4ghz , v core up around 1.31, temps max out around 80, don't go higher than 72 in bf3 and other real world scenarios.


----------



## Raidrr

Hello,

first of all let my thank you for the great guide, really helped me a lot cause im an oc newbie.
i have some questions though. hope i didnt miss it.

Why shouldnt I change PCH Voltage and VCCSA to the standard voltage that the bios displays? i mean, isnt it saver to set the default voltage other than to have it on auto?

Other guides recommend setting CPU Load-Line Calibration to Level 5 (disabled), because maybe it can harm the cpu. can i set it to level 5 and if the cpu gets unstable i set it to a lower level like 2 or 3?

At last i have a problem with my Core Voltage when overclocking. I set Offset Voltage to +0.005v and turbo voltage to +0.004v. if i set the multi to 38, my Core Voltage is already at 1.32V and the Vid at 1.37V. Vcore at 1.38V is my max as recommended here http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=18190523#post18190523, temps are also already at my max, which is 70°C.
when i set the multi at 39 the core voltage is rising also, and i dont want it to exceed 1.38V. so how can i get a lower core voltage while using the offset method. sure i could set a fixed voltage but i dont want that and in the guide it is not recommended to set a negative offset (but this would do the job and lower the core voltage).

I've uploaded a picture,it was taken while running the prime test and u can see the the vid is really close to the 1.38V and Core Voltage is also already at 1.32V.


I hope you guys can help me because i really want to get to at least 4.2 GhZ and i think with my fan cooling it could be possible

regards

raidrr


----------



## Gacrux

I'm having a really strange issue, suddenly all my overclock settings are gone from my bios.

I no more have the option to set CPU Ratio in separate cores. All cores options won't go past 38 multiplier. Even selecting one of the Load Optimized CPU OC Setting does nothing, my 3570k still tops at 3.6GHz at full load.

Additional Turbo Voltage is also gone, and I cannot select Intel Turbo Boost Tech option.

I think this happened after I updated the bios by that internet flash option inside uefi menus. I downloaded the flash file from Asrock website and reflashed again but it still the same.

Anybody know what the hell happened??? I was using a mild overclock of 4.3GHz which was fine running with stock voltages.

My board is a Z77 Pro4.

Please watch in HD, it's just 42 seconds, turn annotations ON:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPikTbuRwIo

Help


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gacrux*
> 
> I'm having a really strange issue, suddenly all my overclock settings are gone from my bios.
> 
> I no more have the option to set CPU Ratio in separate cores. All cores options won't go past 38 multiplier. Even selecting one of the Load Optimized CPU OC Setting does nothing, my 3570k still tops at 3.6GHz at full load.
> 
> Additional Turbo Voltage is also gone, and I cannot select Intel Turbo Boost Tech option.
> 
> I think this happened after I updated the bios by that internet flash option inside uefi menus. I downloaded the flash file from Asrock website and reflashed again but it still the same.
> 
> Anybody know what the hell happened??? I was using a mild overclock of 4.3GHz which was fine running with stock voltages.
> 
> My board is a Z77 Pro4.
> 
> Please watch in HD, it's just 42 seconds, turn annotations ON:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPikTbuRwIo
> 
> Help


Have you tried different iterations of the BIOS? Revert back to the last known working configuration? Did you clear CMOS after the flash? Why were you updating the BIOS? It is generally best to not flash unless you have a specific problem that is being fixed in the update...in other words, if it aint broke, don't fix it.

Sorry for all questions and no answers, I have the exact board, but have never had this exact issue.


----------



## Gacrux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Have you tried different iterations of the BIOS? Revert back to the last known working configuration? Did you clear CMOS after the flash? Why were you updating the BIOS? It is generally best to not flash unless you have a specific problem that is being fixed in the update...in other words, if it aint broke, don't fix it.
> 
> Sorry for all questions and no answers, I have the exact board, but have never had this exact issue.


I tried to flash way down to 1.40, didn't solve.

Yes I cleared the CMOS after flash.

Actually I bought this motherboard already with version 1.80, I used the Internet Flash option "just to see if it works". After that, my overclock settings disappeared!!!

edit: actually, I remember why I updated the BIOS, for some strange reason the MB wasn't detecting a 32" monitor, so I went back to my old 23", updated the BIOS, cleared CMOS and fixed the problem, BUT my overclock settings were gone.

Man I'm heartbroken, I don't understand why this is happening, it makes no sense, even re-flashing the BIOS the options aren't there anymore.

Found this post talking about the same problem: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/5730#post_19739394


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidrr*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> first of all let my thank you for the great guide, really helped me a lot cause im an oc newbie.
> i have some questions though. hope i didnt miss it.
> 
> Why shouldnt I change PCH Voltage and VCCSA to the standard voltage that the bios displays? i mean, isnt it saver to set the default voltage other than to have it on auto?
> 
> Other guides recommend setting CPU Load-Line Calibration to Level 5 (disabled), because maybe it can harm the cpu. can i set it to level 5 and if the cpu gets unstable i set it to a lower level like 2 or 3?
> 
> At last i have a problem with my Core Voltage when overclocking. I set Offset Voltage to +0.005v and turbo voltage to +0.004v. if i set the multi to 38, my Core Voltage is already at 1.32V and the Vid at 1.37V. Vcore at 1.38V is my max as recommended here http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=18190523#post18190523, temps are also already at my max, which is 70°C.
> when i set the multi at 39 the core voltage is rising also, and i dont want it to exceed 1.38V. so how can i get a lower core voltage while using the offset method. sure i could set a fixed voltage but i dont want that and in the guide it is not recommended to set a negative offset (but this would do the job and lower the core voltage).
> 
> I've uploaded a picture,it was taken while running the prime test and u can see the the vid is really close to the 1.38V and Core Voltage is also already at 1.32V.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys can help me because i really want to get to at least 4.2 GhZ and i think with my fan cooling it could be possible
> 
> regards
> 
> raidrr


PCH is for your South Bridge I believe, let the motherboard handle it unless you want to overvolt your harddrive and USB mouse. VCCSA is the system agent and can comfortably left to the mobo as well until you are looking at going crazy overclocking. LLC is designed to compensate for voltage variations/spikes, completely defeating it is really only necessary when you trying to go for a massive overclock and the Voltage droop becomes a stability issue. If you are shooting for 4.2 then LLC 3 is suggested as a middle of the road compromise between keeping the droop to a minimum but still having some spike protection. Negative offset has been beneficial to me when going after a lower overclock. It gets frowned upon because it affects all multipliers, and can cause stability issues when at lower multipliers (idling/close to idle). 1.32 is high for a default voltage, could be a stinker of a chip, but I think you are a likely candidate for using a negative offset to attain 4.2. I cant recall a chip in this thread that could not attain 4.5 under 1.4, certainly have not seen a chip that would not do 4.2.

I hope any of that helps


----------



## Raidrr

Yeah that helps a lot, thank you.
So im gonna use a negative offset until my pc becomes unstable in idle and the i need to go higher again, right? how do i test for stability in idle, just browsing and doing nothing?

Edit: I am running at 4 GhZ with offset -0.055V. In CPUZ it says i have a Core Voltage of 1.272V wich would be fine, but CoreTemp says i have a VID of 1.37V which is very high. why is there a difference between core volate and vid of 0.1 when in idle there usually a difference of 0.05 to 0.06. how can i get a lower vid? do i need to use an even lower offset?

regards

raidrr


----------



## Lucky 23

Dont worry about the VID just pay attention to the voltage displayed in CPU-z.

Your voltage is too high for 4ghz, so you will need to run a higher negative offset to bring the voltage down more or you will need to increase the multiplier.


----------



## Gacrux

Here I am again. I'll try to resume my problem in a single post and add more info and images.

Motherboard: Asrock Z77 Pro4
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k
GPU: ASUS GTX 660ti DirectCU
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 8GB (2 x 4GB)
PSU: Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W

I was using a mild overclock of 4.3GHz stable just to keep stock voltages. I bought a 32" monitor but for a strange reason I wasn't getting any signal from HDMI, so I hooked up to my old 23" to update the BIOS.

After the BIOS update to 1.80, my overclock settings seems to disappeared from BIOS menu.

- There is no more "Per Core" option under "CPU Ratio".
- If I select All Cores, BIOS refuses to go over 38 multiplier.
- Additional Turbo Voltage setting disappeared.
- Internal PLL Overvoltage setting disappeared.

I tried to CLEAR CMOS many times, even flashed old BIOS way down to 1.40 but my overclock settings seems to be gone.

If I try Advanced Turbo 30 or Load Optimized CPU Settings (any clock), under Windows my cores goes only up to 3.6GHz (all 4 cores in turbo), these two "automatic" overclock settings seems to have no effect.

This makes no sense, how my overclock settings disappeared? Even trying to re-flash they won't come back.

I have a video showing this issue, please watch in HD with annotation on: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPikTbuRwIo

I installed Intel Extreme Tuning Utility to see if I could overclock via software, I know it should work because I tested this Intel utility before, and Intel Xtu shows my 3570k Turbo Overclockable as FALSE:

http://i.imgur.com/tA1UY1w.jpg

I cannot move core multiplier sliders, they are disabled:

http://i.imgur.com/IzAxTfQ.jpg

Also, IGPU seems to not work, no video from HDMI, VGA or DVI. Share Memory, IGPU Multi-Moniter and [Onboard] option from Advanced > North Bridge

Configuration > Primary Graphics Adapter disappeared.

I can't believe a simple BIOS update put me in all this trouble. BIOS updates are normal and should normally be done by end users without problem, but this seems to have permanently removed my overclock capabilities, even going back to previous BIOS versions won't get my overclock settings back.

I tried to remove the CPU, GPU, Memory, CLEAR CMOS, removed battery but nothing helped.

Screenshots:
Main Bios Screen showing my 3570k and latest BIOS and ASrock Z77 PRO4 board
http://i.imgur.com/LrrUgAs.jpg

System browser confirming my CPU and chipset:
http://i.imgur.com/MGXg2if.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/xanvMzE.jpg

Per core setting not available. Internal PLL Overvoltage also disappeared:
http://i.imgur.com/roSKG06.jpg

No Share Memory, GPU Multi-Moniter and [Onboard] option from Advanced > North Bridge settings Configuration > Primary Graphics Adapter settings:
http://i.imgur.com/pztewtY.jpg

Other users reporting the same problem with a different ASrock motherboard:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/5730#post_19739394
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2278289
http://us.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/vvsjb/problem_with_asrock_z77_extreme4_overclock/?sort=old

EDIT:

*Now I just realized my memory OC settings are gone too.
*
I own 2 x 4 GB Corsair DDR3 2133 CL11 memory and now the only option available in UEFI BIOS is up to DDR3-1600, I cannot even try to set the speed manually. Before this "bug" I could go up to DDR3-2800 by sacrificing timings and stability.

Screenshot:

http://i.imgur.com/ZOaYRVP.jpg

This is disturbing, is there a hidden menu or hotkey that we need to press to enable OC settings in Asrock UEFI???

i opened my case to take a look on the BIOS chip and it says "Z77 Pro4 P1.60 - 2A".

EDIT2: The option to load XMP profiles also are not present.

Just tried to flash 1.00 to 1.30 that I didn't tried before. Didn't solve the problem, OC settings still gone, multiplier won't go past 38, auto OC settings won't do anything, etc.

Found more people with same problem: http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/52798-asrock-z77-extrme4-all-core-multiplier-ram-overclocking-issue.html


----------



## Raidrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Dont worry about the VID just pay attention to the voltage displayed in CPU-z.
> 
> Your voltage is too high for 4ghz, so you will need to run a higher negative offset to bring the voltage down more or you will need to increase the multiplier.


okay then, thank you.

what would be a good core voltage for 4.2 ghz (what i absolutly want to achieve) and 4.4 ghz (what would be good, i dont need more).

regards

raidrr


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidrr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Dont worry about the VID just pay attention to the voltage displayed in CPU-z.
> 
> Your voltage is too high for 4ghz, so you will need to run a higher negative offset to bring the voltage down more or you will need to increase the multiplier.
> 
> 
> 
> okay then, thank you.
> 
> what would be a good core voltage for 4.2 ghz (what i absolutly want to achieve) and 4.4 ghz (what would be good, i dont need more).
> 
> regards
> 
> raidrr
Click to expand...

Lucky gave you some solid advice, VID is just what voltage intel has pre-determined your chip will require to run at a specific multiplier, it is extremely unreliable, hence why we have options for additional turbo and offset. Nobody can tell you what your chip will require for a specific multiplier, that's the fun of overclocking, figuring it out for yourself! Testing idle voltage is kind of difficult, as there are no "test programs", browse the web, let it sit, use wordpad, let it sit, don't let it go to sleep, watch some youtube, let it sit overnight, let it sit....you get the picture? signs of instability will be unusual browser crashes, program crashes, also you can check your event viewer for any abnormal errors.


----------



## Raidrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Lucky gave you some solid advice, VID is just what voltage intel has pre-determined your chip will require to run at a specific multiplier, it is extremely unreliable, hence why we have options for additional turbo and offset. Nobody can tell you what your chip will require for a specific multiplier, that's the fun of overclocking, figuring it out for yourself! Testing idle voltage is kind of difficult, as there are no "test programs", browse the web, let it sit, use wordpad, let it sit, don't let it go to sleep, watch some youtube, let it sit overnight, let it sit....you get the picture? signs of instability will be unusual browser crashes, program crashes, also you can check your event viewer for any abnormal errors.


Okay then, i will do that and see how low on core voltage i can go.

thank you very much for u help.


----------



## moccor

For some input on offset instability on a experience I just had. I had been running a -.180 offset and +0.004 turbo voltage for probably 2 weeks or so, completely stable @ 4.1Ghz, or so I thought. I left my PC idle often times, often times browsed the Internet, I played some games. Except randomly yesterday when browsing the Internet I got a BSOD. It's not too bad, 1 BSOD after so much start and stop idle in 2 weeks. But it just adds to what the more advanced overclockers are trying to say, with how its very hard to test a stable negative offset.


----------



## Raidrr

So i managed, thanks to this great guide and you guys, to get 4.4 Ghz with offset -0.100V and turbo +0.004V. I did the 1792 k run roughly over 1 hour, did a 960k in place run 2 hours and one costum 8k to 4096k run 19 hrs long, no bluescreens and errors occured. i also played 4 to 5 hours csgo already without any problem. so i think i can call these settings stable, right? in idle i dont have any problems either, but it has been only 2 days.
I've made a screenshot during the 8k to 4096k run, maybe u can tell me if the temps and voltage are ok for 4.4 GhZ. i have a chip thats called intel pch (not on the screenshot), apparently thats a chip at the backside of the motherboard. it reached ~60°C during the custom run, is that to hot or still ok?


i have one final question to LLC, hope thats ok.
since i have llc on level 3 i could notice a spice to max 1.264V during prime95. i've read that with llc there could be spikes up to max +0.1 V. when i add +0.1 V to 1.248 V (during prime load) it would reach only 1.34V during a spike, which would be in a save area, which wouldnt damage the cpu. can i calculate like that?

best regards

raidrr


----------



## b0oMeR

i have one final question to LLC, hope thats ok.
since i have llc on level 3 i could notice a spice to max 1.264V during prime95. i've read that with llc there could be spikes up to max +0.1 V. when i add +0.1 V to 1.248 V (during prime load) it would reach only 1.34V during a spike, which would be in a save area, which wouldnt damage the cpu. can i calculate like that?

best regards

raidrr[/quote]

I've set LLC to 2 because 1 doesn't work properly it spikes at boot and 3 spikes during idle. Don't worry about a deviation of like -0.3v it should be normal.
I have my i5 3570k @ 4.9GHZ @ 1.44v and I find level 2 keeps it within the closest range consistantly.


----------



## FubDuck

what do you guys think about the temp?
im new to overclocking and would like to know if these are any decent temps.

side note core 3 seems to always run at least 2 degrees hotter and up to 7 degrees hotter, is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FubDuck*
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think about the temp?
> im new to overclocking and would like to know if these are any decent temps.
> 
> side note core 3 seems to always run at least 2 degrees hotter and up to 7 degrees hotter, is there anything wrong with that?


Temps are not stellar, but they pass. I don't know what cooling solution you are using, but it might be time for an upgrade. variance on cores is normal up to about 10c and is nothing to worry about. what does worry me is that you are not running Prime95 long enough to get to the hot part of the test, or to be stable.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Question: where is the turbo voltage adjustment located?


----------



## FubDuck

I ran the test for a little bit more than one and half hours after this and these were the highest they got and im using a hyper 212 evo


----------



## Raidrr

So today while playing Counterstrike Global Offensive (which ran 5 hours+ without problems), my pc froze. The monitor startet flickering and i had to restart. Windows told me it was a bluescreen, but it didnt look like one. The BCCode was 101. Gonne give it +0.005 Vcore, maybe that helps.
Do i need to run the prime test again? They were stable with the old, lower vcore. Or do i just use the pc normaly and see if the problem comes up again?

Btw: I installed yesterday the new 13.10 beta driver from amd. do u guys think that this could be the problem?


----------



## Lucky 23

Your idle vcore might be slightly too low. Bump up offset by +0.005 and see if you get any more BOSD's.

How long did you originally run P95 for?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Question: where is the turbo voltage adjustment located?


It will be towards the top under OC tweaker tab in bios


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Question: where is the turbo voltage adjustment located?
> 
> 
> 
> It will be towards the top under OC tweaker tab in bios
Click to expand...

Nice eisberg! How does it handle the 360 setup?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice eisberg! How does it handle the 360 setup?


Thanks. Very good actually. It beat both my previous air coolers (scythe Mugen 2 and CM TPC-812) by a good margin. Both air coolers would hit between 84c-86c after 30 minutes of P95 Small FFT w/ same OC, thermal paste and room temp.

Eisberg 240L bench


Eisberg 240L +120 Bench


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice eisberg! How does it handle the 360 setup?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Very good actually. It beat both my previous air coolers (scythe Mugen 2 and CM TPC-812) by a good margin. Both air coolers would hit between 84c-86c after 30 minutes of P95 Small FFT w/ same OC, thermal paste and room temp.
> 
> Eisberg 240L bench
> 
> 
> Eisberg 240L +120 Bench
Click to expand...

Under 70 at 1.33?! Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Under 70 at 1.33?! Not bad, not bad at all.


Room temp was 76F and max temp was 71c in Real temp after the 8k FFT test. This cooler is a little more expensive then others but it performs really well


----------



## Raidrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your idle vcore might be slightly too low. Bump up offset by +0.005 and see if you get any more BOSD's.
> 
> How long did you originally run P95 for?


I did but got a bluescreen again while starting csgo. but might be the new monitor.

i ran prime on a 1792k run around 2 hours and a full costum run ran 19 hrs without problems.

gonna add another + 0.005V and see if i get another bsod. i always get other codes^^


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidrr*
> 
> So today while playing Counterstrike Global Offensive (which ran 5 hours+ without problems), my pc froze. The monitor startet flickering and i had to restart. Windows told me it was a bluescreen, but it didnt look like one. The BCCode was 101. Gonne give it +0.005 Vcore, maybe that helps.
> Do i need to run the prime test again? They were stable with the old, lower vcore. Or do i just use the pc normaly and see if the problem comes up again?
> 
> Btw: I installed yesterday the new 13.10 beta driver from amd. do u guys think that this could be the problem?


This is a very interesting statement, about 2 months ago after I delidded my 3770K i started messing around with my OC settings trying to see how high I could go. After I did this, I started having issues with only CS:GO. The game would randomly crash after about 5 minutes and i'd get a message stating something like "app failed to start", I ended up narrowing down the problem to my Overclock, what's unique about CS:GO that I figured out is my processor would throttle down at times when I was spectating, causing the voltage to drop and it appeared that when the CPU would try to throttle up, the voltage wouldn't be there for it causing the game to crash. Most CPU intensive games such as BF3 keep the processor at Turbo Boost setting (OC Setting) 100% of the time and it appears that CS:GO wasn't doing that. A simple voltage boost fixed the issue. A couple of weeks after fixing the issue (about a week ago), I decided to re-format my PC because it had been about a year since I had don so. I did a fresh download/install of CS:GO from steam and proceeded to start with fresh new OC settings on my CPU. It's weird because now I can run my CPU at the same overclock but now with slightly lower voltages and i'm not getting the constant crashing. I even re-installed CS:GO before I restored my computer and was still having this issue.

Just though i'd share, currently running my 3770K at 4.5 OC at around 1.3 volts, Ram OC'd to 2000 Mhz

I've taken the chip up to 4.7 & 4.8 but I wasn't prime stable, i'm pretty sure it has something to do with my ram, sometime soon I plan to run my ram at 1600 and see if I can get 4.7 and 4.8 to be stable. My chip is a bad overclocker, needs 1.5 V for 4.8 and haven't even tried 4.9 or 5.0 because of it. A good friend of mine can get his to 4.9 no problem on 1.4 volts


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Under 70 at 1.33?! Not bad, not bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Room temp was 76F and max temp was 71c in Real temp after the 8k FFT test. This cooler is a little more expensive then others but it performs really well
Click to expand...

I had been looking at that kit real hard for a few days leading up to yesterday, but I ended up pulling the trigger on the Corsiar 540 and EK Supremacy H3O 360 kit so I could take advantage of their direct die kit. I probably overspent for just a few extra C's, but I have one of the lower voltage chips and I think it deserves an upgrade from my 20$ Zalman.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had been looking at that kit real hard for a few days leading up to yesterday, but I ended up pulling the trigger on the Corsiar 540 and EK Supremacy H3O 360 kit so I could take advantage of their direct die kit. I probably overspent for just a few extra C's, but I have one of the lower voltage chips and I think it deserves an upgrade from my 20$ Zalman.


Yea that looks like a nice kit, let us know how it performs


----------



## seabass101dg

I'm getting a little frustrated. I have a custom waterloop with two 240s and a Bitspower EF Summit. Included in the loop is my GTX770 on an EK waterblock. So far I benchmarked the 770 with furmark and the temps never went higher than 47*C at 99% load. However, I've got my 3570 set to 45 multiplier with +0.117V turbo boost (BSOD at +.113V), +.005V offset and it sits at around 92*C (yes, 92*) in P95 blend. Vcore reported by CPU-Z is 1.336V. Once I stop P95, it shoots down to 40*C immediately. What's going on? Why are my temps so high? Why is the voltage so high? I don't think my cooling is blame.









EDIT: I also made sure the block was properly mounted and the thermal grease was done right (had to redo it after I undid it). Also, the 770 is not overclocked but it is the SC version from EVGA.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabass101dg*
> 
> I'm getting a little frustrated. I have a custom waterloop with two 240s and a Bitspower EF Summit. Included in the loop is my GTX770 on an EK waterblock. So far I benchmarked the 770 with furmark and the temps never went higher than 47*C at 99% load. However, I've got my 3570 set to 45 multiplier with +0.117V turbo boost (BSOD at +.113V), +.005V offset and it sits at around 92*C (yes, 92*) in P95 blend. Vcore reported by CPU-Z is 1.336V. Once I stop P95, it shoots down to 40*C immediately. What's going on? Why are my temps so high? Why is the voltage so high? I don't think my cooling is blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I also made sure the block was properly mounted and the thermal grease was done right (had to redo it after I undid it). Also, the 770 is not overclocked but it is the SC version from EVGA.


Whoa...that's allot of heat for 4.5...and allot of additional voltage, what is your VCore?


----------



## seabass101dg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Whoa...that's allot of heat for 4.5...and allot of additional voltage, what is your VCore?


Vcore reported by CPU-Z is 1.336V. Which I'm pretty sure is high for a 45 multiplier.

Also strange: the first 3-4 minutes of P95 blend, the temperatures are low to mid 80*s. Then by minute 5, the temperatures are in the 90*s consistently.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabass101dg*
> 
> Vcore reported by CPU-Z is 1.336V. Which I'm pretty sure is high for a 45 multiplier.
> 
> Also strange: the first 3-4 minutes of P95 blend, the temperatures are low to mid 80*s. Then by minute 5, the temperatures are in the 90*s consistently.


Have you tried OCing to 4.5 with a lower vcore? It really is a high vCore, my 3770k (HT on) only needs at max load 1.261 via HWMonitor, actual setting in BIOS for my Extreme 6 is 1.254.


----------



## seabass101dg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Have you tried OCing to 4.5 with a lower vcore? It really is a high vCore, my 3770k (HT on) only needs at max load 1.261 via HWMonitor, actual setting in BIOS for my Extreme 6 is 1.254.


Please bear with me as I'm new to this but I've done my reading and I feel like I have a decent understanding. I have the turboboost as low as it can go (+0.117V) stable. The offset is only +0.005. Final Vcore in CPU-Z under load is 1.336V. Would increasing the offset and decreasing the turboboost the same amount make a difference?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabass101dg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Have you tried OCing to 4.5 with a lower vcore? It really is a high vCore, my 3770k (HT on) only needs at max load 1.261 via HWMonitor, actual setting in BIOS for my Extreme 6 is 1.254.
> 
> 
> 
> Please bear with me as I'm new to this but I've done my reading and I feel like I have a decent understanding. I have the turboboost as low as it can go (+0.117V) stable. The offset is only +0.005. Final Vcore in CPU-Z under load is 1.336V. Would increasing the offset and decreasing the turboboost the same amount make a difference?
Click to expand...

subtracting turbo and increasing offset by the same amount would effectively give you the same load voltage, only, it adds the voltage to all of the multipliers you may run at (16 at idle and such). That is defiantly the highest VCore I have seen for 4.5. I would suggest starting over, and seeing what you can get stable with +.004 turbo and .005 offset if you are hitting 90's..thats to warm for my blood.


----------



## seabass101dg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> subtracting turbo and increasing offset by the same amount would effectively give you the same load voltage, only, it adds the voltage to all of the multipliers you may run at (16 at idle and such). That is defiantly the highest VCore I have seen for 4.5. I would suggest starting over, and seeing what you can get stable with +.004 turbo and .005 offset if you are hitting 90's..thats to warm for my blood.


Yeah I thought as much. I did start over and it seems I missed the sweet spot last time. I'm getting 4.5GHz with1.280V Vcore at 80*C (maximum) now. MUCH better!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabass101dg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> subtracting turbo and increasing offset by the same amount would effectively give you the same load voltage, only, it adds the voltage to all of the multipliers you may run at (16 at idle and such). That is defiantly the highest VCore I have seen for 4.5. I would suggest starting over, and seeing what you can get stable with +.004 turbo and .005 offset if you are hitting 90's..thats to warm for my blood.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought as much. I did start over and it seems I missed the sweet spot last time. I'm getting 4.5GHz with1.280V Vcore at 80*C (maximum) now. MUCH better!
Click to expand...

That's acceptable, maybe on the high side a bit, but under 1.300 @ 45x makes for a screaming fast chip with thermals that are controllable. Congrats


----------



## melcron

Thanks for the guide!

Processor: i5-2500K
Motherboard: Asrock Z77-Extreme4

Currently sitting at 4.6GHz @ 1.352VCore (load) at 70*C.
Offset Mode: +.004 Turbo and +.005 VCore

BIOS is reporting a VCore around 1.1V and CPU-Z is reporting 1.352V under load... that seems a bit high considering I am only using +004 and +.005.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melcron*
> 
> Thanks for the guide!
> 
> Processor: i5-2500K
> Motherboard: Asrock Z77-Extreme4
> 
> Currently sitting at 4.6GHz @ 1.352VCore (load) at 70*C.
> Offset Mode: +.004 Turbo and +.005 VCore
> 
> BIOS is reporting a VCore around 1.1V and CPU-Z is reporting 1.352V under load... that seems a bit high considering I am only using +004 and +.005.


If you are using offset voltage, then your BIOS is reporting the idle VCore, and CPU-Z is showing full load VCore. I assume you are checking CPU-Z while load testing?


----------



## melcron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you are using offset voltage, then your BIOS is reporting the idle VCore, and CPU-Z is showing full load VCore. I assume you are checking CPU-Z while load testing?


It looks like I misunderstood the wording in the guide, "You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS, during load in Windows as reported by CPU-Z."

I've been using SpeedFan to monitor my temperatures... now that I've loaded HWMonitor and Asrock's own program I see my temperatures are considerably higher than what is reported in SpeedFan. 60*C in SpeedFan and 86*C in HWMonitor.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melcron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you are using offset voltage, then your BIOS is reporting the idle VCore, and CPU-Z is showing full load VCore. I assume you are checking CPU-Z while load testing?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like I misunderstood the wording in the guide, "You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS, during load in Windows as reported by CPU-Z."
> 
> I've been using SpeedFan to monitor my temperatures... now that I've loaded HWMonitor and Asrock's own program I see my temperatures are considerably higher than what is reported in SpeedFan. 60*C in SpeedFan and 86*C in HWMonitor.
Click to expand...

Speed fan must not have updated TJMax templates. Trust HWmonitor, I have an ASRock ext4 and it communicated quite well with the motherboard.


----------



## melcron

If I use fixed mode I can run 4.5GHz @ 1.28V with max temps of 75*C. If I use offset mode with +.005V and +.004V the voltages ramp up to 1.36V+ and the CPU hits max temps and is throttled.










I've been running in fixed mode for quite some time, only recently did I try switching over to offset mode... isn't working out too well.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melcron*
> 
> If I use fixed mode I can run 4.5GHz @ 1.28V with max temps of 75*C. If I use offset mode with +.005V and +.004V the voltages ramp up to 1.36V+ and the CPU hits max temps and is throttled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running in fixed mode for quite some time, only recently did I try switching over to offset mode... isn't working out too well.


The VID of your chip might be considerably more that what is necessary. You can try using a negative offset. The only thing to be wary of with negative offset is the lack of idle stability testing programs. Its kind of just a let it idle and wait ordeal. You could also try reducing the Load Line Calibration offset to allow more Vdroop, effectively lowering the load voltage, Try LLC2, maybe even LLC1 if you still need less load voltage.

Edit to add:

While you are using a negative offset, be sure to frequently save any important files you might be working with. Really, if you use your computer to generate business related content where a crash would be severely detrimental, you should avoid a negative offset completely, the idle crashes can come out of left field at any time.

If you do go the negative offset, you might start at -.100 and see if the load voltage in HWMonitor match your fixed load voltage.


----------



## melcron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The VID of your chip might be considerably more that what is necessary. You can try using a negative offset. The only thing to be wary of with negative offset is the lack of idle stability testing programs. Its kind of just a let it idle and wait ordeal. You could also try reducing the Load Line Calibration offset to allow more Vdroop, effectively lowering the load voltage, Try LLC2, maybe even LLC1 if you still need less load voltage.


Thank you for the input. I dropped the LLC down to Level 5 and now my voltages and temperatures are identical to my fixed mode settings under load.


----------



## ESjos

Hello,

Thank you for the awesome guide. It's been really helpful so far. This is my first time ever overclocking and I've been following the guide step-by-step but I've come across an error.

I keep getting a BSOD with the 0x124 error every time I run Prime95.

I've tried increasing and decreasing both the VCore (Which I'm guessing is the Offset) and the VTT.

This error usually pops up when I have the multiplier at 44. Offset is set to +0.005v and I started with Turbo at +0.004 and tried to keep raising it in hopes of resolving the BSOD.

Like I mentioned, this is my first time overclock so if you could give me any advice it would be greatly appreciated.

I'm using an ASRock Z77 Pro 4, Intel i5 3570k and CoolerMaster EVO 212


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ESjos*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for the awesome guide. It's been really helpful so far. This is my first time ever overclocking and I've been following the guide step-by-step but I've come across an error.
> 
> I keep getting a BSOD with the 0x124 error every time I run Prime95.
> 
> I've tried increasing and decreasing both the VCore (Which I'm guessing is the Offset) and the VTT.
> 
> This error usually pops up when I have the multiplier at 44. Offset is set to +0.005v and I started with Turbo at +0.004 and tried to keep raising it in hopes of resolving the BSOD.
> 
> Like I mentioned, this is my first time overclock so if you could give me any advice it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm using an ASRock Z77 Pro 4, Intel i5 3570k and CoolerMaster EVO 212


Welcome to the forums, if you had success at 4.3 with +.004 turbo and +.005 offset, then you might need as much as .040 in turbo to stablilize. The error 0x124 is definitely VCore, keep going...but don't go over 1.400


----------



## ESjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Welcome to the forums, if you had success at 4.3 with +.004 turbo and +.005 offset, then you might need as much as .040 in turbo to stablilize. The error 0x124 is definitely VCore, keep going...but don't go over 1.400


Thanks for the quick reply! So VCore is the Offset Voltage then? And don't go over 1.400v, I don't think my Offset even lists a voltage past 0.0800 (or 0.800)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ESjos*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! So VCore is the Offset Voltage then? And don't go over 1.400v, I don't think my Offset even lists a voltage past 0.0800 (or 0.800)


Both Offset and Additional turbo voltage are what controls you vcore. If you are stable at idle then you should only need to increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load


----------



## ESjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Both Offset and Additional turbo voltage are what controls you vcore. If you are stable at idle then you should only need to increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load


Ah, thanks for clearing that up. So I always want to keep the Offset at +0.005v and just keep cranking up my Turbo until I stop getting the BSOD? Obviously don't exceed 1.400v with Turbo though?

Also, if my temps exceed 90c is there anything I can adjust to lower the temp or do I just need to drop the multiplier?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ESjos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Both Offset and Additional turbo voltage are what controls you vcore. If you are stable at idle then you should only need to increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, thanks for clearing that up. So I always want to keep the Offset at +0.005v and just keep cranking up my Turbo until I stop getting the BSOD? Obviously don't exceed 1.400v with Turbo though?
> 
> Also, if my temps exceed 90c is there anything I can adjust to lower the temp or do I just need to drop the multiplier?
Click to expand...

you have the right idea, crank it till you stop bsod, then use the guide on page 1 to stabilize...or if thermals get out of control drop the multi. very few chips are not able to hit 4.5 with ease.


----------



## ESjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you have the right idea, crank it till you stop bsod, then use the guide on page 1 to stabilize...or if thermals get out of control drop the multi. very few chips are not able to hit 4.5 with ease.


Awesome, thanks again for all the help. I'm not really trying to go past 4.5ghz so hopefully this does the trick.

One question about Prime95, could I just run a Blend test or should I always do the custom and copy the picture exactly?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ESjos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you have the right idea, crank it till you stop bsod, then use the guide on page 1 to stabilize...or if thermals get out of control drop the multi. very few chips are not able to hit 4.5 with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks again for all the help. I'm not really trying to go past 4.5ghz so hopefully this does the trick.
> 
> One question about Prime95, could I just run a Blend test or should I always do the custom and copy the picture exactly?
Click to expand...

That is a matter of debate around here. If you notice, the gentleman the wrote the guide does not have his name in the club. It is because he doesn't use the same testing that he suggests, because stability is only so important to him. If you need absolute 100% stability, then use the custom settings, but the standard blend test will get you stable too. Honestly, I just run it for an hour now, but I don't do any business related stuff on my hardware, just browse, game, and movies...so a BSOD (which I don't get) would not be much more than an inconvenience.


----------



## ESjos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a matter of debate around here. If you notice, the gentleman the wrote the guide does not have his name in the club. It is because he doesn't use the same testing that he suggests, because stability is only so important to him. If you need absolute 100% stability, then use the custom settings, but the standard blend test will get you stable too. Honestly, I just run it for an hour now, but I don't do any business related stuff on my hardware, just browse, game, and movies...so a BSOD (which I don't get) would not be much more than an inconvenience.


I'm only gaming and browsing on this PC so I guess I'll just stick with the blend then. I'm going to fiddle with this when I get off work and I'll pop back in with the results.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey everyone, I have a quick question about Vcore.
If I set a Vcore of 1.4v in the BIOS and I receive 1.37v in windows, does this mean the CPU is receiving 1.4v internally?
Thank you.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey everyone, I have a quick question about Vcore.
> If I set a Vcore of 1.4v in the BIOS and I receive 1.37v in windows, does this mean the CPU is receiving 1.4v internally?
> Thank you.


What you are experiencing is called Vdroop, it is a result of Load Line Calibration.
Changing to a higher level of compensation will defeat this. You must be trying for a pretty hefty overclock to set 1.4 manually!


----------



## BradleyW

So I take it that the CPU is NOT receiving 1.4v when I set it to that in the BIOS, due to Vdroop? I'm having to use 1.4v with Extreme LLC to hit 1.37v for 4.5GHz @ high load.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So I take it that the CPU is NOT receiving 1.4v when I set it to that in the BIOS, due to Vdroop? I'm having to use 1.4v with Extreme LLC to hit 1.37v for 4.5GHz @ high load.


Wow that is a lot of juice for 4.5! Whatever CPU-Z says is what it is receiving.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wow that is a lot of juice for 4.5! Whatever CPU-Z says is what it is receiving.


Well, I've tested 2 3930K's and they both needed this kind of voltage. I also looked online and others report the need of 1.41v, so I guess 1.37v is not too bad for the same overclock









So just to confirm, If I set 1.4v in bios and CPU-Z reports 1.37v, the CPU is NOT receiving 1.4v in one form or another?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wow that is a lot of juice for 4.5! Whatever CPU-Z says is what it is receiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've tested 2 3930K's and they both needed this kind of voltage. I also looked online and others report the need of 1.41v, so I guess 1.37v is not too bad for the same overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just to confirm, If I set 1.4v in bios and CPU-Z reports 1.37v, the CPU is NOT receiving 1.4v in one form or another?
Click to expand...

There is always a margin of error, and the only "real" way to know what voltages are being thrown at your CPU are with a DMM. The board that I have is notoriously bad for reading voltage, but most boards seem to be on point, so outside of your manufacturer being ******ed...yes, what CPU-Z reads, is what you get.

Edit to add: 1.4 seems like a lot because on my 3570K, I only need 1.100


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There is always a margin of error, and the only "real" way to know what voltages are being thrown at your CPU are with a DMM. The board that I have is notoriously bad for reading voltage, but most boards seem to be on point, so outside of your manufacturer being ******ed...yes, what CPU-Z reads, is what you get.


Thanks,
I always thought that whatever Vcore you set in the BIOS is what the CPU will receive on a hardware level despite the droop.
Lately I seem to be getting more Vdroop than usual. My rig never had any droop when LLC was used. Now I always drop by 0.3v when I'm at full load. I'm not sure when the issue started because I don't check CPU-Z and Prime95 every day.


----------



## Deaks2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaks2*
> 
> Stable at 4.4 Ghz with 1.28 vCore. 4.5 Ghz is possible but I am lazy.


So, my machine was stable at 4.4 Ghz with 1.28 turbo vCore, and lately I have been getting lockups in BF3. Reverting to stock CPU speeds solves the problem. The machine is still stable under P95 for several hours, however, 20-30 mins into a BF3 game I lock up.

I have tried bumping up turbo vCore by 2 bins, and yet it still locks up, only now it will last 30-40 minutes.

Any advice?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaks2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deaks2*
> 
> Stable at 4.4 Ghz with 1.28 vCore. 4.5 Ghz is possible but I am lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, my machine was stable at 4.4 Ghz with 1.28 turbo vCore, and lately I have been getting lockups in BF3. Reverting to stock CPU speeds solves the problem. The machine is still stable under P95 for several hours, however, 20-30 mins into a BF3 game I lock up.
> 
> I have tried bumping up turbo vCore by 2 bins, and yet it still locks up, only now it will last 30-40 minutes.
> 
> Any advice?
Click to expand...

If the CPU is stable. RAM would be my next suspect. Is your RAM overclocked? have you tried sfc /scannow ? Have you run memtest? Usually if it is a graphics driver, you wont get lockups, just crashes. Any codes showing in the event viewer?

I know I have more questions than answers, but without more information, the problem is hard to diagnose.


----------



## Deaks2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If the CPU is stable. RAM would be my next suspect. Is your RAM overclocked? have you tried sfc /scannow ? Have you run memtest? Usually if it is a graphics driver, you wont get lockups, just crashes. Any codes showing in the event viewer?
> 
> I know I have more questions than answers, but without more information, the problem is hard to diagnose.


RAM is at stock speeds using the XMP profile in the BIOS. I will try some RAM tests.

Error messages:

When BF3 locked up:

Faulting application name: bf3.exe, version: 1.6.0.0, time stamp: 0x511c9356
Faulting module name: atidxx32.dll, version: 8.17.10.514, time stamp: 0x52282b91
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x004434e8
Faulting process id: 0x69c
Faulting application start time: 0x01ceb4a3193d8cfc
Faulting application path: D:\Games\Origin\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx32.dll
Report Id: 3397004e-209b-11e3-bce8-bc5ff4573f6a

Also, less than 10 minutes earlier a WHEA event was logged.

I'll try disabling Crossfire... Bloody ATI.

sfc /scannow Came up with no errors.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaks2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If the CPU is stable. RAM would be my next suspect. Is your RAM overclocked? have you tried sfc /scannow ? Have you run memtest? Usually if it is a graphics driver, you wont get lockups, just crashes. Any codes showing in the event viewer?
> 
> I know I have more questions than answers, but without more information, the problem is hard to diagnose.
> 
> 
> 
> RAM is at stock speeds using the XMP profile in the BIOS. I will try some RAM tests.
> 
> Error messages:
> 
> When BF3 locked up:
> 
> Faulting application name: bf3.exe, version: 1.6.0.0, time stamp: 0x511c9356
> Faulting module name: atidxx32.dll, version: 8.17.10.514, time stamp: 0x52282b91
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x004434e8
> Faulting process id: 0x69c
> Faulting application start time: 0x01ceb4a3193d8cfc
> Faulting application path: D:\Games\Origin\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx32.dll
> Report Id: 3397004e-209b-11e3-bce8-bc5ff4573f6a
> 
> Also, less than 10 minutes earlier a WHEA event was logged.
> 
> I'll try disabling Crossfire... Bloody ATI.
> 
> sfc /scannow Came up with no errors.
Click to expand...

Just a shot in the dark...sometimes when testing our overclock, we overlook the other steppings and concentrate on testing our max speed stability. You might be catching the WHEA at a lower multiplier, when the game is not pegged at 100% usage. You could try lowering your turbo and increasing your offset my the same amount, or roughly the same as they are .001 different steps.

Despite the error, I am still not convinced that the GPU is the faulting hardware, just because they rarely cause hard stops, but a WHEA error is a sure sign of a processing error, and voltage is usually the culprit.


----------



## Deaks2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just a shot in the dark...sometimes when testing our overclock, we overlook the other steppings and concentrate on testing our max speed stability. You might be catching the WHEA at a lower multiplier, when the game is not pegged at 100% usage. You could try lowering your turbo and increasing your offset my the same amount, or roughly the same as they are .001 different steps.
> 
> Despite the error, I am still not convinced that the GPU is the faulting hardware, just because they rarely cause hard stops, but a WHEA error is a sure sign of a processing error, and voltage is usually the culprit.


Good idea, I'll try that.


----------



## mahiv87

Awesome guide! Easy 4.5 OC on my 3770K


----------



## Lucky 23

I would run P95 longer then 10minutes to make sure its stable.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Awesome guide! Easy 4.5 OC on my 3770K


I'd run Prime for longer and you need to work on those temps a few c, because I bet it will hit 80c after an hour of Prime because some parts of the test will stress harder than other parts. That Vcore might also need to be bumped at 1.2v


----------



## williamarruda

I need help.

which is the best setting to overclock, I do not want anything extreme, something more secure.
For I will still buy the Cooler

To post their settings
hardware:
* Processor: I5 3570K
* Motherboard: asrock Extreme4
What cooling system * =??
* TEMPERATURE LOAD MAX =

BIOS Setup:

CPU-CONGIGURATION
* Cpu ratio =??
* All colors =??
* Most clock = override??
* Spread spectrum =??
* intel speed step tecnology =??
* = intel turbo boost??
* adcional turbo voltage =??
* internal PLL over voltage =??
* long duration power limit =??
* long duration maintelned =??
* short duration power limit =??
* = primary plane corrent??
* secundary plane corrent =??
* = gt overclocking suport??

Voltage-configuration

* Power saving mode =??
* CPU voltage =??
* CPU load line calibation =??
* IGPU voltage =??
* IGPU load line calibation =??
* Dram voltage =??
* VTT voltage =??
* PCM voltage =??
* Cpu PLL voltage =??


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'd run Prime for longer and you need to work on those temps a few c, because I bet it will hit 80c after an hour of Prime because some parts of the test will stress harder than other parts. That Vcore might also need to be bumped at 1.2v


I let it run for about an hour after my screenshot and had no errors. Max temp did hit 81c but I forgot to set my fans to max speed, I left it on my custom curve which limits the fans to 1250rpm for low noise. I'll run Prime again when I get home with the fans on max.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> I let it run for about an hour after my screenshot and had no errors. Max temp did hit 81c but I forgot to set my fans to max speed, I left it on my custom curve which limits the fans to 1250rpm for low noise. I'll run Prime again when I get home with the fans on max.


I'd run it for at least 6 hours and set the fans to full speed. Watch the temperatures closely. If it's all fine, you should be OK. Then just play BF3 max out for a few hours to confirm.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *williamarruda*
> 
> I need help.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> which is the best setting to overclock, I do not want anything extreme, something more secure.
> For I will still buy the Cooler
> 
> To post their settings
> hardware:
> * Processor: I5 3570K
> * Motherboard: asrock Extreme4
> What cooling system * =??
> * TEMPERATURE LOAD MAX =
> 
> BIOS Setup:
> 
> CPU-CONGIGURATION
> * Cpu ratio =??
> * All colors =??
> * Most clock = override??
> * Spread spectrum =??
> * intel speed step tecnology =??
> * = intel turbo boost??
> * adcional turbo voltage =??
> * internal PLL over voltage =??
> * long duration power limit =??
> * long duration maintelned =??
> * short duration power limit =??
> * = primary plane corrent??
> * secundary plane corrent =??
> * = gt overclocking suport??
> 
> Voltage-configuration
> 
> * Power saving mode =??
> * CPU voltage =??
> * CPU load line calibation =??
> * IGPU voltage =??
> * IGPU load line calibation =??
> * Dram voltage =??
> * VTT voltage =??
> * PCM voltage =??
> * Cpu PLL voltage =??


Read first post on page one.


----------



## williamarruda

WHICH VERSION IS IDEAL FOR MY SETTING?

To post their settings
hardware:
* Processor: I5 3570K
* Motherboard: asrock Extreme4
*COOLER: WATER COOLER CORSAIR H80I


----------



## ApOcApS

n1 guide!

forgot the real tempo xD



mainboard: asus extreme 4
cooling: thermaltake ock air! (75%)
windows 8









updatae:







































ASROCK














RULS!!!!!








crazy german


----------



## M0reP0wer

Right now I don't want to reinstall my OS but sometime in the future I may need to. Right now when I try to open the boot menu on my extreme3 gen3 mobo (that you guys helped me OC on) it won't open at all. This would be the menu that allows you to choose to boot from USB if you wanted to do a clean install. The menu won't even show up, only the splash screen comes right on. This is with an OS (win 7) in usb drive.

The OS I'm using right now came from a torrent I DLed from a trusted torrent site. I'm a little concerned that maybe my current OS somehow is blocking me from a reinstall of new one? I haven't encountered any other problems on this OS install. Would flashing my bios fix this? Any ideas what could be going on?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Right now I don't want to reinstall my OS but sometime in the future I may need to. Right now when I try to open the boot menu on my extreme3 gen3 mobo (that you guys helped me OC on) it won't open at all. This would be the menu that allows you to choose to boot from USB if you wanted to do a clean install. The menu won't even show up, only the splash screen comes right on. This is with an OS (win 7) in usb drive.
> 
> The OS I'm using right now came from a torrent I DLed from a trusted torrent site. I'm a little concerned that maybe my current OS somehow is blocking me from a reinstall of new one? I haven't encountered any other problems on this OS install. Would flashing my bios fix this? Any ideas what could be going on?


Have you tried sfc /scannow in an elevated command prompt? That might fix your current build. If you still want to reinstall, go into your BIOS and change the boot priority.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Have you tried sfc /scannow in an elevated command prompt? That might fix your current build. If you still want to reinstall, go into your BIOS and change the boot priority.


I was reading a guide on how to do sfc /scannow and it said that sometimes you need your windows OS cd. They said you definitely would need it for win XP but they didn't say whether you'd need it for win 7. My current install is Win 7 Ultimate off a thumb drive (was a torrent). Is there a way to do the sfc /scannow off this thumb drive?

edit: I tried doing a system restore but the problem with the cursor disappearing reappeared anyway.

edit: About changing the boot priority. One time a while ago I had to reinstall my OS and I tried doing it with the boot priority first and it didn't work. I made the usb drive be the first thing it goes to and it just skipped it altogether and still booted from the HDD.


----------



## cibuu

Are these overclock settings good?

please say your opinion

my settings:
http://imageshack.us/f/404/xvrr.jpg/








Please tell me if something is not right


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I was reading a guide on how to do sfc /scannow and it said that sometimes you need your windows OS cd. They said you definitely would need it for win XP but they didn't say whether you'd need it for win 7. My current install is Win 7 Ultimate. Do you know if you need the CD to do sfc /scannow?
> 
> edit: I could also do a system restore. I have a restore point 4 days ago. Think this would be better?
> 
> edit: About changing the boot priority. One time a while ago I had to reinstall my OS and I tried doing it with the boot priority first and it didn't work. I made the usb drive be the first thing it goes to and it just skipped it altogether and still booted from the HDD.


I have done the sfc /scannow multiple times, to fix a PC or just when I think something is up. You could even do it when ur PC is perfectly fine and it may find something. It's a very handy command and I have never had it ask for a DVD to proceed with it. I do my Windows 7 installs via a flashdrive though, its rediculously faster than CD/DVD


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I have done the sfc /scannow multiple times, to fix a PC or just when I think something is up. You could even do it when ur PC is perfectly fine and it may find something. It's a very handy command and I have never had it ask for a DVD to proceed with it. I do my Windows 7 installs via a flashdrive though, its rediculously faster than CD/DVD


I was just watching some vids on youtube on how to do the sfc /scannow and the vid said you need a dvd with your OS on it. My current win 7 ultimate install was installed from a flash drive and I got it as a torrent. I still have the installer on a USB drive. Is there some way to do the sfc /scannow with the usb drive?

(note: I also have an old Win 7 premium disc but thats not my current install.)


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I was just watching some vids on youtube on how to do the sfc /scannow and the vid said you need a dvd with your OS on it. My current win 7 ultimate install was installed from a flash drive and I got it as a torrent. I still have the installer on a USB drive. Is there some way to do the sfc /scannow with the usb drive?
> 
> (note: I also have an old Win 7 premium disc but thats not my current install.)


Never in all the times of Windows 7 installs that I have done for people did it require the disk in some way, shape or form. I've done sfc /scannow with the OS installed from a flash drive and from disk, both of which did it np. I think what the person meant to say, is that sfc /scannow will run without the disk. However, some problems that sfc /scannow can and will fix, requires the OS disk (plugging in your flashdrive is basically the same thing because it gets a drive letter). But still, all the problems it found for my PC and others, though it may not be many, still it never required the 'disk'


----------



## jaypeek

Checking back in after awhile, still going strong and still pushing higher..

PLENTY of room for higher oc's, great temps with the 4 year old h50!
Will definately get better results when I upgrade the cooler!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaypeek*
> 
> 
> Checking back in after awhile, still going strong and still pushing higher..
> 
> PLENTY of room for higher oc's, great temps with the 4 year old h50!
> Will definately get better results when I upgrade the cooler!


That's not stable, is it?


----------



## jaypeek

it certainly is stable champ, intel burn test/p95 etc all passed, no whea errors either


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaypeek*
> 
> it certainly is stable champ, intel burn test/p95 etc all passed, no whea errors either


That's one hell of a low voltage! Nice chip!

I need 1.298 for 5.0, and I thought I had a good one.

Edit to add: I was wrong...I need 1.320 for 24/7 stable at 5.0


----------



## M0reP0wer

I managed to get both my problems fixed. On the word processing problem, I had to disable 2 keys that had the [ALT] function ascribed to them. I have an MMO keyboard and was accidentally hitting alt when didn't mean to. And I rand the sfc and afterward I tried to access the boot menu - and it worked!!! TY all who helped


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I managed to get both my problems fixed. On the word processing problem, I had to disable 2 keys that had the [ALT] function ascribed to them. I have an MMO keyboard and was accidentally hitting alt when didn't mean to. And I rand the sfc and afterward I tried to access the boot menu - and it worked!!! TY all who helped










sfc /scannow is just generally my first go to when something seems wonky and I get what I suspect is software related errors.


----------



## NekOnOkO

Hey everyone. Just bumped into this awesome guide. However, it doesn't work for me properly and i don't understand why. Sure all this problems have been discussed on those 709 pages, but i doubt anyone can read through them all. System: Core I5 2500k, AsRock p67 Fatal1ty professional motheboard, 8gb 1600 Kingston ram (working as pc1333), ZOTAC GeForce GTX680 AMP! rev.1., HEC Cougar CMX1200 power supply.
1. Was able to get it stable at 4300Mhz without anything but CPU multiplier. At nominal speed Vcore is 1160. Then read the guide and set everything as described (LLC level 2) and began to increase the multiplier. Stable only at 4200Mhz. Vcore is for some reason 1.4. Why is it so high? And why the system is unstable even at 4300 with those settings?
2. Switched from Offset mode to fixed mode. Set Vcore at 1.350 (it jumps from 1.344 to 1.360 under the load, dunno why, shouldn't LLC handle this?). System is stable at 4400Mhz (tested for 6 hours of custom prime95 test as described in the guide) IF IT STARTS UP. Usually it just starts, the monitor remains black, it tries to do something for like 15 seconds and then reboots. After 3 tries i get the window stating that systme was unable to start bla-bla-bla, from which i can go to BIOS. If i just exit the BIOS without changing anything, system starts up and i runs perfectly stable.
3. Unable to switch TurboBoost off even in fixed voltage mode. The button is there, but it is not clickable.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NekOnOkO*
> 
> Hey everyone. Just bumped into this awesome guide. However, it doesn't work for me properly and i don't understand why. Sure all this problems have been discussed on those 709 pages, but i doubt anyone can read through them all. System: Core I5 2500k, AsRock p67 Fatal1ty professional motheboard, 8gb 1600 Kingston ram (working as pc1333), ZOTAC GeForce GTX680 AMP! rev.1., HEC Cougar CMX1200 power supply.
> 1. Was able to get it stable at 4300Mhz without anything but CPU multiplier. At nominal speed Vcore is 1160. Then read the guide and set everything as described (LLC level 2) and began to increase the multiplier. Stable only at 4200Mhz. Vcore is for some reason 1.4. Why is it so high? And why the system is unstable even at 4300 with those settings?
> 2. Switched from Offset mode to fixed mode. Set Vcore at 1.350 (it jumps from 1.344 to 1.360 under the load, dunno why, shouldn't LLC handle this?). System is stable at 4400Mhz (tested for 6 hours of custom prime95 test as described in the guide) IF IT STARTS UP. Usually it just starts, the monitor remains black, it tries to do something for like 15 seconds and then reboots. After 3 tries i get the window stating that systme was unable to start bla-bla-bla, from which i can go to BIOS. If i just exit the BIOS without changing anything, system starts up and i runs perfectly stable.
> 3. Unable to switch TurboBoost off even in fixed voltage mode. The button is there, but it is not clickable.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Change additional turbo voltage to +.004 *instead of auto*, offset to +.005, set multiplier to 40x, and then test for stability...

If stable, increase multiplier 1 and test again.
If unstable, increase additional turbo voltage by .004 and test again

Keep going until you reach your desired multiplier, or temps or voltage become dangerous.


----------



## NekOnOkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Change additional turbo voltage to +.004 *instead of auto*, offset to +.005, set multiplier to 40x, and then test for stability...
> 
> If stable, increase multiplier 1 and test again.
> If unstable, increase additional turbo voltage by .004 and test again
> 
> Keep going until you reach your desired multiplier, or temps or voltage become dangerous.


It is at .004 =(. And CPU-z still rports Vcore 1.4. Guess i need to do some photos?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NekOnOkO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Change additional turbo voltage to +.004 *instead of auto*, offset to +.005, set multiplier to 40x, and then test for stability...
> 
> If stable, increase multiplier 1 and test again.
> If unstable, increase additional turbo voltage by .004 and test again
> 
> Keep going until you reach your desired multiplier, or temps or voltage become dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> It is at .004 =(. And CPU-z still rports Vcore 1.4. Guess i need to do some photos?
Click to expand...

Wow...that's high...something is not right...what is your offset voltage set at?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wow...that's high...something is not right...what is your offset voltage set at?


I've got to do -0.105 offset to get down to 1.304v but 1.396VID. turbo is 0.004+.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wow...that's high...something is not right...what is your offset voltage set at?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to do -0.105 offset to get down to 1.304v but 1.396VID. turbo is 0.004+.
Click to expand...

That is a stupid high VID!

I thought you read the guide wrong, turns out you just have a really really high VID. -.100 might be too low of an idle VCore to allow the system to fully boot. Just out of curiousity...what voltage does your chip use at 100% stock settings? Also, have you tried to do a BIOS update? Maybe the board is reading the VID tables wrong...


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaypeek*
> 
> 
> Checking back in after awhile, still going strong and still pushing higher..
> 
> PLENTY of room for higher oc's, great temps with the 4 year old h50!
> Will definately get better results when I upgrade the cooler!


Wow ***... where did you get your cpu


----------



## voodoo917

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaypeek*
> 
> 
> Checking back in after awhile, still going strong and still pushing higher..
> 
> PLENTY of room for higher oc's, great temps with the 4 year old h50!
> Will definately get better results when I upgrade the cooler!


Can you post your OC Tweaker Settings? I would love to see mine run stable at that speed! WOW!!!!


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voodoo917*
> 
> Can you post your OC Tweaker Settings? I would love to see mine run stable at that speed! WOW!!!!


His settings won't help you. His chip is one in a million. I've never seen one run 5GHz that low. Is it de-lidded?


----------



## voodoo917

I don't expect mine will, but I would still like to know what settings they're using just for reference.


----------



## writer21

Have they fixed the wrong vcore readings on the extreme 4? Also what would be the best llc level to avoid the higher than reported voltage?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Have they fixed the wrong vcore readings on the extreme 4? Also what would be the best llc level to avoid the higher than reported voltage?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Have they fixed the wrong vcore readings on the extreme 4? Also what would be the best llc level to avoid the higher than reported voltage?


Check out Sin's review of the board, the video will be able to answer it better. http://www.overclock.net/t/1333812/asrock-z77-extreme4-z77-extreme6-review, but no...it has not been fixed. Level 2 or 3 are fine---ish


----------



## Szwedu

Hi








I am really confused and i need help and forum opinion. I want to know that I do everything ok. But from begining.

My stock parameters are:
Idle: 0.968V ~36c
Stress: 1,208V ~57c

I've followed this guide step by step and set my offset to +0,005 and turbo +0,004, but this results in very high core voltage like 1.354V.
My goal was to gain stable multiplier in low voltage (less than 1,3V). I've done it with these settings:



Results

http://s16.postimg.org/ixqintj1v/Idle.jpg

http://s16.postimg.org/iv6n0zfeb/stress.jpg

I've got really big negative offset. I haven't see anynone in this topic with negative offset na OP is telling that this is bad. Can it be a problem? Low idle core voltage is safe for CPU and stability? Is this safe to go?

Regards and sorry for my english


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Szwedu*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really confused and i need help and forum opinion. I want to know that I do everything ok. But from begining.
> 
> My stock parameters are:
> Idle: 0.968V ~36c
> Stress: 1,208V ~57c
> 
> I've followed this guide step by step and set my offset to +0,005 and turbo +0,004, but this results in very high core voltage like 1.354V.
> My goal was to gain stable multiplier in low voltage (less than 1,3V). I've done it with these settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results
> 
> http://s16.postimg.org/ixqintj1v/Idle.jpg
> 
> http://s16.postimg.org/iv6n0zfeb/stress.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I've got really big negative offset. I haven't see anynone in this topic with negative offset na OP is telling that this is bad. Can it be a problem? Low idle core voltage is safe for CPU and stability? Is this safe to go?
> 
> Regards and sorry for my english


You seem to have done everything properly. Negative offset is generally suggested against because it can make your system unstable at low/idle loads. There is no "stress test" for idling, so you just have to browse the web, let it sit, let it sit overnight, work with wordpad, let it sit. Just do daily non intesive stuff and let it sit. With that said...I currently run a -.070 offset myself, and it is ok to do as long as you are not going to be doing business related stuff that would cost you time/money to redo. .904 should be fine for idle, and is actually higher than some. I would say "GOOD TO GO!"


----------



## moccor

Tried posting this a bit ago but the forums were being iffy. Not gonna edit it, there is probably extra info which inedenimadam posted.

I have a negative offset voltage of -0.180 . The reason they consider it bad, is the risk of your PC being unstable when idling or when going to/from sleep/hibernation. My PC is not 100% stable with that -0.180 offset, I have gotten 1 BSOD in the past... idk 1.5-2 months during idle (no BSOD at load). The problem is exactly as they say, its very very hard to test if a negative offset is stable or not. The reason I chose -0.180 is because if I go lower I will get BSOD at startup or some other times, I don't remember exactly because that was long ago. I should really put my specs in my sig but my CPU is running @ 4.1Ghz with -0.180 offset, and +0.004 turbo voltage, resulting in my load voltage when running IBT to be 1.120v


----------



## Szwedu

I'll try it with these settings then







. Thanks for response I hope it will be stable.


----------



## cianni

The second post is absolutely fantastic! You RocK!! Thanks for everything!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Szwedu*
> 
> I've got really big negative offset. I haven't see anynone in this topic with negative offset na OP is telling that this is bad. Can it be a problem? Low idle core voltage is safe for CPU and stability? Is this safe to go?
> 
> Regards and sorry for my english


As inedenimadam mentioned running negative offset is completely fine. You have to use it in order to decrease your vcore but at certain multipliers a negative offset might make you idle vcore unstable.

The high negative offset that you have is normal for that multiplier. The negative offset will be less if you increase your multiplier, example im running a 46 multi w/ a -0.010 offset

Your idle and full load look great so good job


----------



## baguette7

I followed this guide and have found that my temps are a little high. I'm wondering if I got a bad chip or if something else is wrong. Here is a screenshot after a one hour prime95 test at 4.2ghz with the offset to +0.005v and the Turbo Boost to +0.004v. I'm using a XIGMATEK Gaia for cooling.

http://i.imgur.com/ddqJq3T.png

I've found that when I go above 4.2ghz my vcore and temp quickly rise above 1.3v and 85C. Is this just my chips optimal overclock? If so, is there any advantage to increasing the turbo boost voltage?

Thanks so much for helping a overclocking newb.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yes the advantage of Additional turbo is that it allows you to run a lower offset and lower idle vcore but this will be used more with higher multipliers. Usually you want your idle between .950-1.00v but some chips can go even lower.

If you are going to stick with a 42 multiplier then i would start bringing your idle & full load vcore down with a negative offset. See how low you can get your voltage before it becomes unstable.

You probably wont need additional turbo voltage with the 42 multiplier so you can leave it on Auto for now. You should be able to get both idle and full load stable with a negative offset.


----------



## NASzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes the advantage of Additional turbo is that it allows you to run a lower offset and lower idle vcore but this will be used more with higher multipliers. Usually you want your idle between .950-1.00v but some chips can go even lower.
> 
> If you are going to stick with a 42 multiplier then i would start bringing your idle & full load vcore down with a negative offset. See how low you can get your voltage before it becomes unstable.
> 
> You probably wont need additional turbo voltage with the 42 multiplier so you can leave it on Auto for now. You should be able to get both idle and full load stable with a negative offset.


I run my offset at -.020 and use my turbo boost to bring up my voltage. This was my chip still idles at the same voltages as stock.


----------



## baguette7

I can't get my idle voltage between .950 and 1.0. I dropped to - .065v offset and even dropped the clock to 4.0ghz and it is still around 1.016... did I get a terrible chip?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baguette7*
> 
> I can't get my idle voltage between .950 and 1.0. I dropped to - .065v offset and even dropped the clock to 4.0ghz and it is still around 1.016... did I get a terrible chip?


dropping the multiplier wont help your idle voltage, put it back to your desired overclock. Keep going further negative. For 4.2 i can go down to -.120 before i start to get instability. just keep pushing lower til it wants to crash at idle/low usage(browser crashes and such) and then bring it back up a notch.


----------



## Acydz

Hi,

So I followed the guide and now I have:

2500K @ 4.2GHz offset = -0.060V. Load @ ~1.288V and 68ºC.

And the rest:
Asrock Z77 Extreme4
GSKILL KIT 4GB DDR3 1600MHZ RIPJAW X (CL9)
CORSAIR CX-600W V2
EVGA GTX560 Ti FPB 1GB DDR5 PCI-E

I tried less than 1.288V with -0.065/70/75 at offset and when I did the 5 minute tests with Prime95 and played some BF4 Beta, all worked well. Then, out of nowhere, at idle, I get an BSOD saying 0x00(...)0124, so I did decrease step by step (0.005 by 0.005) and now I am waiting if it BSOD again with the offset @ -0.060V and load = ~1.288V and 68ºC.

This voltages are too low for 4.2GHz? What is causing the BSOD?

EDIT: Found this http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first
Maybe this is my problem.. should I try disable the C3 and C6 report??

PS: Sorry my english, if you dont understand any part please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## baguette7

So I found a stable overclock. Running at 4.2ghz with an offset of -.100 and the turbo set to auto. It idles between .950v and 1.0v and never exceeds 1.2v or 70C. I may try to adjust to turbo offset to lower the load voltage a little more but overall I'm happy. Thanks for this guide and everyone's help!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baguette7*
> 
> So I found a stable overclock. Running at 4.2ghz with an offset of -.100 and the turbo set to auto. It idles between .950v and 1.0v and never exceeds 1.2v or 70C. I may try to adjust to turbo offset to lower the load voltage a little more but overall I'm happy. Thanks for this guide and everyone's help!


As it turns out...I have found a shortcut to finding idle stability...

Laugh if you must...dont allow the system to sleep or even turn the monitor off, and play this game for 10+ minutes and then let it run itself open in the browser. cookie clicker


----------



## ACM

I have a stable OC but when I load up a game on my storage drive the HDD disappears (mainly after big CPU Load) after loading or playing for awhile & comes back after CPU load is low.
Without a OC my HDD never goes missing.

It just disappears as if someone disconnected the sata cable.

Any idea?


----------



## moccor

There are some weird things that are caused by unstable overclocks. Even if it appears stable, things like that can be a sign of instability. If you've ran Prime95 and IntelBurnTest at the recommended settings in this guide and you get no BSOD or lockups, then its probably your HDD going bad. One thing I remember is the Windows Aero Theme failing to load or crashing, that can be caused by instability.


----------



## Acydz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acydz*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So I followed the guide and now I have:
> 
> 2500K @ 4.2GHz offset = -0.060V. Load @ ~1.288V and 68ºC.
> 
> And the rest:
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4
> GSKILL KIT 4GB DDR3 1600MHZ RIPJAW X (CL9)
> CORSAIR CX-600W V2
> EVGA GTX560 Ti FPB 1GB DDR5 PCI-E
> 
> I tried less than 1.288V with -0.065/70/75 at offset and when I did the 5 minute tests with Prime95 and played some BF4 Beta, all worked well. Then, out of nowhere, at idle, I get an BSOD saying 0x00(...)0124, so I did decrease step by step (0.005 by 0.005) and now I am waiting if it BSOD again with the offset @ -0.060V and load = ~1.288V and 68ºC.
> 
> This voltages are too low for 4.2GHz? What is causing the BSOD?
> 
> EDIT: Found this http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first
> Maybe this is my problem.. should I try disable the C3 and C6 report??
> 
> PS: Sorry my english, if you dont understand any part please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acydz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Acydz*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So I followed the guide and now I have:
> 
> 2500K @ 4.2GHz offset = -0.060V. Load @ ~1.288V and 68ºC.
> 
> And the rest:
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4
> GSKILL KIT 4GB DDR3 1600MHZ RIPJAW X (CL9)
> CORSAIR CX-600W V2
> EVGA GTX560 Ti FPB 1GB DDR5 PCI-E
> 
> I tried less than 1.288V with -0.065/70/75 at offset and when I did the 5 minute tests with Prime95 and played some BF4 Beta, all worked well. Then, out of nowhere, at idle, I get an BSOD saying 0x00(...)0124, so I did decrease step by step (0.005 by 0.005) and now I am waiting if it BSOD again with the offset @ -0.060V and load = ~1.288V and 68ºC.
> 
> This voltages are too low for 4.2GHz? What is causing the BSOD?
> 
> EDIT: Found this http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first
> Maybe this is my problem.. should I try disable the C3 and C6 report??
> 
> PS: Sorry my english, if you dont understand any part please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

Negative offset is usually suggested against for this exact reason. It is very hard to diagnose idle instability. 1.288 is fine for 4.2, nothing wrong with that, but what is your idle VCore? Most processors require somewhere around .900, but your chip sounds hungry for voltage, so propably more like 1.000 at idle.


----------



## BrunoBeast

Hello guys.

I have been using this wonderfull overclock guide.
Sadly during a stresstest my computer crashed..
Afterwards i have not been able to reach bios again - my monitor has no signal until i reach windows. So during startup i have black screen all the way into windows.
When i press the "del" button to reach bios the monitor stays black with a no signal message.. The computer runs fine, but i want to change the bad overclock settings and currently im unable to do that.

Do any of you have any clue of what the **** had happened ?


----------



## SeD669

Bruno you can reset your BIOS by pressing the "clear CMOS" button on your MOBO. Check for a CMOS guide on youtube. That should reset ur BIOS for the time being until you figure out the black screen problem. I would post a link to youtube but I'm at work atm


----------



## BrunoBeast

Cmos resetted. The blackscreen problem is gone now, thanks









I have another question/problem: I want to do a stable overclock @ 4.3ghz - but my temps gets sky high.

CPU-Cooler: Scythe Shuriken Rev. B

Settings:
CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Voltage: +0.005v
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 3
Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004v.

During primetest my temps reaches about 90C - thats too much.. What can i do to get the temps down besides getting a better cooler


----------



## Acydz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Negative offset is usually suggested against for this exact reason. It is very hard to diagnose idle instability. 1.288 is fine for 4.2, nothing wrong with that, but what is your idle VCore? Most processors require somewhere around .900, but your chip sounds hungry for voltage, so propably more like 1.000 at idle.


Thanks for your answer, at idle it shows on CPU-Z.... 0.896V/0.912V/0.936V rarely goes to 1.168V but most of the times it stands arround 0.9xxV.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrunoBeast*
> 
> Cmos resetted. The blackscreen problem is gone now, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another question/problem: I want to do a stable overclock @ 4.3ghz - but my temps gets sky high.
> 
> CPU-Cooler: Scythe Shuriken Rev. B
> 
> Settings:
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Voltage: +0.005v
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 3
> Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.004v.
> 
> During primetest my temps reaches about 90C - thats too much.. What can i do to get the temps down besides getting a better cooler


Try:
CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Voltage: +0.020v
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 5
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto


----------



## SeD669

Good suggestion but I dont think it will help the temps much :/ let us know how u go bruno


----------



## BrunoBeast

I will try this later today.
I was thinking about the CPU fan speed. Are there any way to speed it up? In HWMonitor i see its running 18xx RPM it should be able to go 2200 RPM.


----------



## BrunoBeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Try:
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Voltage: +0.020v
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 5
> Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto


I have tested these settings now, overall my temps went down so it did help. But about 30 mins into the primetest the computer crashed. No BSOD just rebooting by itself :/


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrunoBeast*
> 
> I have tested these settings now, overall my temps went down so it did help. But about 30 mins into the primetest the computer crashed. No BSOD just rebooting by itself :/


You need to increase the vcore a notch or two and run it again. Repeat until stable


----------



## cianni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Updated some more stuff, added a new section.
> Hi buddy


*Motherboard: Z77 OC Formula
BIOS Version: 2.30
CPU: 3570K

Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Multiplier: 42 ( All Core )
BCLK: 100.0
Core Current Limit: Auto
Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto
Secondary Plane Current Limit: Auto
Fixed/Offset: Offset
Voltage: +0.005
Turboboost Additional Voltage: +0.004
Load Line Calibration: 5
CPU PLL Overvoltage: disabled
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.8
C1E: enabled
C3: disabled
C6: disabled
C-State Package: disabled*

After all, here my AIDA64 stress test after 15 minutes;



As you can see, my mobo gives 1.260-1.270 on ful load, and its stable. But i want to give like 1.210-1.220v voltages, cause i believe in my CPU

But i dont what should i do with my bios settijngs to give lower voltages. Offset one is at lowest point +0.005 and the turbo one is at lowest point also 0.004v .. What should i do now









Thanks for the answers!


----------



## BrunoBeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> You need to increase the vcore a notch or two and run it again. Repeat until stable


Too late, i think i killed the motherboard or CPU. It went off a couple of times more and now it wont turn on again, completely dead.
When i press the power button the fans runs and LEDs flashes for a split second and then nothing. I cant see any sign of life, no power in the LEDS @ the motherboard

I have tried to:
Remove motherboard battery.
Clear CMOS with jumper
Removing ram blocks
Jumped the PSU (it works)

So what do you guys think - is it dead? I dont have another CPU or motherboard to test with


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrunoBeast*
> 
> Too late, i think i killed the motherboard or CPU. It went off a couple of times more and now it wont turn on again, completely dead.
> When i press the power button the fans runs and LEDs flashes for a split second and then nothing. I cant see any sign of life, no power in the LEDS @ the motherboard
> 
> I have tried to:
> Remove motherboard battery.
> Clear CMOS with jumper
> Removing ram blocks
> Jumped the PSU (it works)
> 
> So what do you guys think - is it dead? I dont have another CPU or motherboard to test with


I would make sure all the cables are securely attached to the motherboard. Unless you're going HAM with increasing voltages and overclocking, the motherboard shouldn't allow itself to fail


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cianni*
> 
> *Motherboard: Z77 OC Formula
> BIOS Version: 2.30
> CPU: 3570K
> 
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Multiplier: 42 ( All Core )
> BCLK: 100.0
> Core Current Limit: Auto
> Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: Auto
> Fixed/Offset: Offset
> Voltage: +0.005
> Turboboost Additional Voltage: +0.004
> Load Line Calibration: 5
> CPU PLL Overvoltage: disabled
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.8
> C1E: enabled
> C3: disabled
> C6: disabled
> C-State Package: disabled*
> 
> After all, here my AIDA64 stress test after 15 minutes;
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, my mobo gives 1.260-1.270 on ful load, and its stable. But i want to give like 1.210-1.220v voltages, cause i believe in my CPU
> 
> But i dont what should i do with my bios settijngs to give lower voltages. Offset one is at lowest point +0.005 and the turbo one is at lowest point also 0.004v .. What should i do now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answers!


You need to switch to a negative offset to decrease you vcore. Basically you need a -0.050 offset for your voltage to be at 1.210.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cianni*
> 
> *Motherboard: Z77 OC Formula
> BIOS Version: 2.30
> CPU: 3570K
> 
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Multiplier: 42 ( All Core )
> BCLK: 100.0
> Core Current Limit: Auto
> Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: Auto
> Fixed/Offset: Offset
> Voltage: +0.005
> Turboboost Additional Voltage: +0.004
> Load Line Calibration: 5
> CPU PLL Overvoltage: disabled
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.8
> C1E: enabled
> C3: disabled
> C6: disabled
> C-State Package: disabled*
> 
> After all, here my AIDA64 stress test after 15 minutes;
> 
> As you can see, my mobo gives 1.260-1.270 on ful load, and its stable. But i want to give like 1.210-1.220v voltages, cause i believe in my CPU
> 
> But i dont what should i do with my bios settijngs to give lower voltages. Offset one is at lowest point +0.005 and the turbo one is at lowest point also 0.004v .. What should i do now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answers!


Find your lowest vcore on manual setting first then work out your offset. Also, your LLC setting is too high. vdroop is a good thing so you're better off with Level 3-4.


----------



## Bucshman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Find your lowest vcore on manual setting first then work out your offset. Also, your LLC setting is too high. vdroop is a good thing so you're better off with Level 3-4.


This should work fine, I have my LLC set at 3 with a -0.060 offset. I have been running a 2500k at 4.0 with a 1.136 vcore for about a year now. Any lower than that you have to set it fixed, as your idle voltage drops too low, from my testing anything below 0.912 causes random BSOD's at idle.
These settings work for my chip and board, yours may differ!


----------



## awo2342

offset +0.005 .. turbo +0.004 .. followed the whole guide.

I tried 4.6 but max temp are 82 and blue screen 0x101 after 20 minutes of prime.

so I think I will stick to 4.5 .. any notes about the temp?

the previous picture after I stopped the prime after 1 hour of success .. you can see the max temp and max volts through hw-monitor.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awo2342*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offset +0.005 .. turbo +0.004 .. followed the whole guide.
> 
> I tried 4.6 but max temp are 82 and blue screen 0x101 after 20 minutes of prime.
> 
> 
> so I think I will stick to 4.5 .. any notes about the temp?
> 
> the previous picture after I stopped the prime after 1 hour of success .. you can see the max temp and max volts through hw-monitor.


We cant see what voltage you need at 4.5 in any of those pictures, just the voltage for idle. All I can see is that you are getting voltage as much as 1.400, which is high for daily use. what is your load vcore?


----------



## awo2342

here is a photo after 1 minute of prime test .. should I lower the offset voltage?

4.6ghz on the same setting I am using now for 4.5ghz could pass 20 minutes of prime so I think I am on a higher voltage of what 4.5 needs.


----------



## Lucky 23

Thats way too high for a 45 multiplier. You should be around 1.3v-1.32v so you will need to set a negative offset to bring your voltage down.

Whats your idle vcore in CPU-z? HWmonitor is showing your minimum is 1.368.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Thats way too high for a 45 multiplier. You should be around 1.3v-1.32v so you will need to set a negative offset to bring your voltage down.
> 
> Whats your idle vcore in CPU-z? HWmonitor is showing your minimum is 1.368.


Lucky gives good advice...you should listen to him and get that voltage down in a hurry.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Lucky gives good advice...you should listen to him and get that voltage down in a hurry.


Right back at you inedenimadam


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awo2342*
> 
> 
> 
> here is a photo after 1 minute of prime test .. should I lower the offset voltage?
> 
> 4.6ghz on the same setting I am using now for 4.5ghz could pass 20 minutes of prime so I think I am on a higher voltage of what 4.5 needs.


I hit 4.5Ghz stable @ 1.304 on my 2500k.
Try for that range.


----------



## LzbeL

What is this??
Core Current Limit: Max
Long Duration Power Limit: Max
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Max
Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max

Why put these options in "max"?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LzbeL*
> 
> What is this??
> Core Current Limit: Max
> Long Duration Power Limit: Max
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Max
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max
> 
> Why put these options in "max"?


Put 10000 & it will auto correct to the maximum your board can do.
My board will max out at 500

Reason behind it:
Quote:


> ~To get "Max", type in 10000 and press Enter.
> ~These are simply power limits. They are only used to stop the CPU from using a certain amount of watts/amps.
> ~But since we are overclocking, we don't care for limits and should set them to max.
> ~It will not hurt the CPU at all (it won't suddenly use 1000 amps and blow up). Its not what it will use, just a limit of what it can use.
> ~This won't allow the CPU to user more than is should either. These are NOT safety limits.


----------



## awo2342

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Thats way too high for a 45 multiplier. You should be around 1.3v-1.32v so you will need to set a negative offset to bring your voltage down.
> 
> Whats your idle vcore in CPU-z? HWmonitor is showing your minimum is 1.368.


my voltage during idle is 1.000 not 1.368

I will try to lower my voltage and hping that it stay stable
Quote:


> I hit 4.5Ghz stable @ 1.304 on my 2500k.
> Try for that range.


what load line lvl do you use?

tried with even -.025 offset at load line 3 and prime crash after less than 30 seconds ..

so I changed to load line lvl 2 .. with offset -0.050

during load after 1 hour of prime test


during idle after I stopped the prime test



any advices?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awo2342*
> 
> my voltage during idle is 1.000 not 1.368
> 
> I will try to lower my voltage and hping that it stay stable
> what load line lvl do you use?
> 
> tried with even -.025 offset at load line 3 and prime crash after less than 30 seconds ..
> 
> so I changed to load line lvl 2 .. with offset -0.050
> 
> during load after 1 hour of prime test
> 
> 
> during idle after I stopped the prime test
> 
> 
> 
> any advices?


I have my load line @ 5.
Turbo voltage at auto.
A offset of +0.020.

You loadline might be to high & causing the over voltage.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *awo2342*
> 
> my voltage during idle is 1.000 not 1.368
> 
> I will try to lower my voltage and hping that it stay stable
> what load line lvl do you use?
> 
> tried with even -.025 offset at load line 3 and prime crash after less than 30 seconds ..
> 
> so I changed to load line lvl 2 .. with offset -0.050
> 
> during load after 1 hour of prime test
> 
> 
> during idle after I stopped the prime test
> 
> 
> 
> any advices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my load line @ 5.
> *Turbo voltage at auto.*
> A offset of +0.020.
> 
> You loadline might be to high & causing the over voltage.
Click to expand...

Please, tell me it ain't so! Dont use auto voltage!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Please, tell me it ain't so! Dont use auto voltage!


Load line being set at 5 letting Vdroop occur basically.
Auto turbo voltage fills in the required voltage when the multi rises to x45.
I'm basically letting auto voltage be a better Vdroop manager than Load Line.

Of course I made sure the auto voltage wasn't raising to crazy voltages under different types of stress.

AKA me being lazy.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Please, tell me it ain't so! Dont use auto voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> Load line being set at 5 letting Vdroop occur basically.
> Auto turbo voltage fills in the required voltage when the multi rises to x45.
> I'm basically letting auto voltage be a better Vdroop manager than Load Line.
> 
> Of course I made sure the auto voltage wasn't raising to crazy voltages under different types of stress.
> 
> AKA me being lazy.
Click to expand...









I dont trust auto voltage AT ALL.


----------



## awo2342

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> I have my load line @ 5.
> Turbo voltage at auto.
> A offset of +0.020.
> 
> You loadline might be to high & causing the over voltage.


but I think the topic recommended load line 2 or 3


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awo2342*
> 
> but I think the topic recommended load line 2 or 3


It did, with a set turbo voltage.

What I basically did was set my offset a higher with +0.020 & let the Vdroop happen by setting the load line to 5. Then I tested to see what the auto turbo voltage would come out to under stress (1.304V), so auto turbo voltage is filling the Vdroop & anymore needed voltage basically.

Probably not the most professional method but it can work.

Like inedenimadam said it sometimes cannot be trusted/predictable, so if you do it monitor the voltage constantly through many different type of stress tests.


----------



## awo2342

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> It did, with a set turbo voltage.
> 
> What I basically did was set my offset a higher with +0.020 & let the Vdroop happen by setting the load line to 5. Then I tested to see what the auto turbo voltage would come out to under stress (1.304V), so auto turbo voltage is filling the Vdroop & anymore needed voltage basically.
> 
> Probably not the most professional method but it can work.
> 
> Like inedenimadam said it sometimes cannot be trusted/predictable, so if you do it monitor the voltage constantly through many different type of stress tests.


I will try it and see and if I can get 4.5 with such voltage, I will try for higher overclock then. Thanks and I am going to post the results soon.

update:-

tried with load 5 with offset +0.020 & +0.030 but it is not stable, then tried +0.040, but the volts is higher that I am now with load 2 -0.025 so I am back to -0.025 load 2

volt at load line 5 offset +0.040 are 1.384


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Load line being set at 5 letting Vdroop occur basically.
> Auto turbo voltage fills in the required voltage when the multi rises to x45.
> I'm basically letting auto voltage be a better Vdroop manager than Load Line.
> 
> Of course I made sure the auto voltage wasn't raising to crazy voltages under different types of stress.
> 
> AKA me being lazy.


Additional turbo voltage on auto is disabled. It shouldn't be filling up any gap in vdroop.

Offset give you both and Idle vcore and full load vcore, so what you are seeing in CPU-z during prime 95 is the full load vcore provided by your current offset. Additional turbo voltage is "in addition to" the full load vcore provided by your offset. It will add X amount of mV to the the full load vcore that you are receiving from your offset.


----------



## Limo Wreck

Can someone help me please, prime 95 keeps closing on me, I keep getting "Prime 95 application has stopped working". I got it to run for five min with no crashes @4.5 so I bumped it up to 4.6 and now the application keeps closing. Ive tried everything I know to try.

System Specs

Intel Core i7-3770K Quad-Core Processor 3.5 GHz 8 MB Cache LGA 1155
AS Rock LGA1155 Motherboard Z77 EXTREME4
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 2133 MHz
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 (3gb)
Windows 7 64bit
Samsung SSD
Delidded
H100i Water cooler


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Limo Wreck*
> 
> Can someone help me please, prime 95 keeps closing on me, I keep getting "Prime 95 application has stopped working". I got it to run for five min with no crashes @4.5 so I bumped it up to 4.6 and now the application keeps closing. Ive tried everything I know to try.
> 
> System Specs
> 
> Intel Core i7-3770K Quad-Core Processor 3.5 GHz 8 MB Cache LGA 1155
> AS Rock LGA1155 Motherboard Z77 EXTREME4
> Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 2133 MHz
> SAPPHIRE Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 (3gb)
> Windows 7 64bit
> Samsung SSD
> Delidded
> H100i Water cooler


add more VCore...usually around .040 per step in multiplier, but it grows the higher you get.


----------



## Deaks2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaks2*
> 
> Good idea, I'll try that.


So in the end what was stable for almost a year at 4.4 Ghz with 1.28 vCore, now requires 1.32 vCore. Either my CPU has started to degrade (electron migration) or the voltage regulating circuitry on the mainboard is failing.

Strange...

Confirmed the new settings with a 3 day Prime95 run. Previous settings were confirmed a year ago with a 24 hour Prime95 run.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaks2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Deaks2*
> 
> Good idea, I'll try that.
> 
> 
> 
> So in the end what was stable for almost a year at 4.4 Ghz with 1.28 vCore, now requires 1.32 vCore. Either my CPU has started to degrade (electron migration) or the voltage regulating circuitry on the mainboard is failing.
> 
> Strange...
> 
> Confirmed the new settings with a 3 day Prime95 run. Previous settings were confirmed a year ago with a 24 hour Prime95 run.
Click to expand...

That is not a small change in voltage. Have you changed anything else? Possible cheap PSU taking a crap on you?


----------



## cianni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You need to switch to a negative offset to decrease you vcore. Basically you need a -0.050 offset for your voltage to be at 1.210.


Thanks for that, i will try. But it seems funny to me to set offset voltage to negative when i am trying to do OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Find your lowest vcore on manual setting first then work out your offset. Also, your LLC setting is too high. vdroop is a good thing so you're better off with Level 3-4.


What did you mean about LLC setting is too high? about 5 or the voltages are too high







) Because 5 one is the most dropper setting, isn't true?

And i should use fixed voltage in the begining you said? Is it true also?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cianni*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You need to switch to a negative offset to decrease you vcore. Basically you need a -0.050 offset for your voltage to be at 1.210.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, i will try. But it seems funny to me to set offset voltage to negative when i am trying to do OC
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Find your lowest vcore on manual setting first then work out your offset. Also, your LLC setting is too high. vdroop is a good thing so you're better off with Level 3-4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you mean about LLC setting is too high? about 5 or the voltages are too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Because 5 one is the most dropper setting, isn't true?
> 
> And i should use fixed voltage in the begining you said? Is it true also?
Click to expand...

Negative offset is ok...all it means is that your chip is better than what intel binned it as, because it requires less voltage than they set (VID) for the 16-34 multipliers. The only thing to be weary of is that negative offset can make your idle unstable if set to low, and it is kind of hard to test for idle stability. Avoid negative offset if you are using your PC for business or school, unless you really know well exactly what you are doing. But it is fine to do on a gaming machine, as a BSOD will not be the end of a career or a lost 30 page paper.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cianni*
> 
> Thanks for that, i will try. But it seems funny to me to set offset voltage to negative when i am trying to do OC


Its the only option you have to decrease your vcore


----------



## Limo Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> add more VCore...usually around .040 per step in multiplier, but it grows the higher you get.


That seems to have worked. Thanks. looks like 4.6 is all im gonna get out of this processor.


----------



## Deaks2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is not a small change in voltage. Have you changed anything else? Possible cheap PSU taking a crap on you?


PSU is an OCZ 800w unit that I have had for several years. It may be the culprit...


----------



## Zerahat

Hello Everyone

I've got a short question.
Is there any "safe" overclocking level for daily use?
Currently I am on asrock Z68 extreme 3 gen 3 and I5 2500k (4.8 Ghz, Vcore 1.41 and max temp 65 degrees)
Should I decrease it to 4.5 ghz ? or keep it on that lvl.

Regards


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerahat*
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> I've got a short question.
> Is there any "safe" overclocking level for daily use?
> Currently I am on asrock Z68 extreme 3 gen 3 and I5 2500k (4.8 Ghz, Vcore 1.41 and max temp 65 degrees)
> Should I decrease it to 4.5 ghz ? or keep it on that lvl.
> 
> Regards


Safe is below 1.35 and less than 70C. You are in the right ballpark for temps, but you might have to drop back to 4.5-4.6 to keep the voltage down.

Edit: these numbers are conservative and my opinion, ask 10 people here and you are likely to get 10 different answers.


----------



## theilya

Below are my BIOS settings at 4.5!!!
The temps stay within 74-76 range, but after 4 hours of prime one of the cores gets an error.
any suggestions on what to do?
should I just leave it as is?





*TEMPS AND VOLTAGES WHILE RUNNING PRIME*


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Below are my BIOS settings at 4.5!!!
> The temps stay within 74-76 range, but after 4 hours of prime one of the cores gets an error.
> any suggestions on what to do?
> should I just leave it as is?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TEMPS AND VOLTAGES WHILE RUNNING PRIME*


You are using an outdated version of P95 that does not include the latest instruction sets. Two minutes is not long enough to heat up, even under P95. Otherwise, the temps and voltage look good, but there is not much temperature room with the two problems I am hinting at with your screenshot. Your temperatures are likely to get into the mid-high 80's maybe scratching 90 with and updated prime95 and a longer test. at two minutes you are only running one moderately hot test, as it is a fairly large fft, the next test is the 8kk and that one is a heater.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are using an outdated version of P95 that does not include the latest instruction sets. Two minutes is not long enough to heat up, even under P95. Otherwise, the temps and voltage look good, but there is not much temperature room with the two problems I am hinting at with your screenshot. Your temperatures are likely to get into the mid-high 80's maybe scratching 90 with and updated prime95 and a longer test. at two minutes you are only running one moderately hot test, as it is a fairly large fft, the next test is the 8kk and that one is a heater.


thx, Ill update p95.
I ran it for 4 hours and my temps didn't go above 78 with fans on 1300rpm.
one of the workers failed tho


----------



## Xenius

Can anyone help me out here? My OC seems to crash after playing an hour of Battlefield 4 beta. Im getting 0x124 error in the BSOD.

Here are my settings, and my spec can be found in my rigbuilder info thingie.





Im using the 3.10 Bios version. My temps are all normal except maybe my vcore is abit high already, when i was playing it was around 1.320v already.

Can anyone help me get this stable?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> thx, Ill update p95.
> I ran it for 4 hours and my temps didn't go above 78 with fans on 1300rpm.
> one of the workers failed tho


if a worker fails your not stable. increase vcore or decrease overclock. you should run prime blend for 10-12hours to really test stability. I usually let my PC run overnight and through the day at idle to check for idle stability too...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenius*
> 
> Can anyone help me out here? My OC seems to crash after playing an hour of Battlefield 4 beta. Im getting 0x124 error in the BSOD.
> 
> Here are my settings, and my spec can be found in my rigbuilder info thingie.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using the 3.10 Bios version. My temps are all normal except maybe my vcore is abit high already, when i was playing it was around 1.320v already.
> 
> Can anyone help me get this stable?


Either add VCore or drop your multiplier.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> if a worker fails your not stable. increase vcore or decrease overclock. you should run prime blend for 10-12hours to really test stability. I usually let my PC run overnight and through the day at idle to check for idle stability too...


thx
I increased the offset to by 0.005 (now its at 0.025)

will report on how it goes.

I'm a little confused what my cpu load line calibration should be? is level 2 fine?

thx

and Xenius, does it only happen with bf4?


----------



## Xenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Either add VCore or drop your multiplier.


but my vcore is already high under load?

guess to drop multiplier then, do i also need to turn down vcore ? because 1.320v is abit high isn't it?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Either add VCore or drop your multiplier.
> 
> 
> 
> but my vcore is already high under load?
> 
> guess to drop multiplier then, do i also need to turn down vcore ? because 1.320v is abit high isn't it?
Click to expand...

Yes, go down one multiplier and reduce voltage until it is no longer stable, then stress test your way back to stable again.


----------



## Limo Wreck

I think I must have gotten one of the bad processors, having a very hard time getting 4.6 stable in prime 95. Currently the turbo offset is at +.055 and cpu offset at +.100 vcore in while running p95 is right at 1.4 but p95 keeps closing on me? Is the answer always raise vcore?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Limo Wreck*
> 
> I think I must have gotten one of the bad processors, having a very hard time getting 4.6 stable in prime 95. Currently the turbo offset is at +.055 and cpu offset at +.100 vcore in while running p95 is right at 1.4 but p95 keeps closing on me? Is the answer always raise vcore?


Not always, that certainly is allot of VCore for 4.6, more than I would recommend for daily use.

do a quick integrity check, sometimes corruption leads to the appearance of instability.

elevated command prompt:

Code:



Code:


sfc /scannow


----------



## Limo Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not always, that certainly is allot of VCore for 4.6, more than I would recommend for daily use.
> 
> do a quick integrity check, sometimes corruption leads to the appearance of instability.
> 
> elevated command prompt:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sfc /scannow


"Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations."

(Thanks for all of your help it is appreciated)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Limo Wreck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not always, that certainly is allot of VCore for 4.6, more than I would recommend for daily use.
> 
> do a quick integrity check, sometimes corruption leads to the appearance of instability.
> 
> elevated command prompt:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sfc /scannow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations."
> 
> (Thanks for all of your help it is appreciated)
Click to expand...

Well that is good news. Then I would suggest backing down the multiplier and finding the lowest stable VCore for that multiplier. 1.4 is just too much for me to suggest running daily.


----------



## Limo Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well that is good news. Then I would suggest backing down the multiplier and finding the lowest stable VCore for that multiplier. 1.4 is just too much for me to suggest running daily.


Would the 2133 mhz ram be causing these symptoms or maybe a power supply that is near its limit?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Limo Wreck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well that is good news. Then I would suggest backing down the multiplier and finding the lowest stable VCore for that multiplier. 1.4 is just too much for me to suggest running daily.
> 
> 
> 
> Would the 2133 mhz ram be causing these symptoms or maybe a power supply that is near its limit?
Click to expand...

If it is overclocked RAM then it is a possibility. You could lower the RAM clock and loosen the timings until you find a stable CPU combination.


----------



## Limo Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If it is overclocked RAM then it is a possibility. You could lower the RAM clock and loosen the timings until you find a stable CPU combination.


No its not overclocked thats what its rated at and I have the timings correctly entered. Would bumping it back to 1600 in bios help me any? I feel like I m over looking something, I cant believe my Ivey bridge is performing that poorly.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Limo Wreck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If it is overclocked RAM then it is a possibility. You could lower the RAM clock and loosen the timings until you find a stable CPU combination.
> 
> 
> 
> No its not overclocked thats what its rated at and I have the timings correctly entered. Would bumping it back to 1600 in bios help me any? I feel like I m over looking something, I cant believe my Ivey bridge is performing that poorly.
Click to expand...

You could try running it at reduced speeds, and if that is the case you could bump VCCIO to help the IMC reach the 2133. At this point I would just find something under 1.35 that is stable with underclocked RAM and then see if pushing the RAM back up destabilizes you.


----------



## Limo Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You could try running it at reduced speeds, and if that is the case you could bump VCCIO to help the IMC reach the 2133. At this point I would just find something under 1.35 that is stable with underclocked RAM and then see if pushing the RAM back up destabilizes you.


I guess Ill give it a shot.

Its odd to me that 4.5 runs so well, P95 stable for an hour @ 1.32V and high 70's on temp. I would have thought 4.6 would have been a breeze.


----------



## Xenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> thx
> I increased the offset to by 0.005 (now its at 0.025)
> 
> will report on how it goes.
> 
> I'm a little confused what my cpu load line calibration should be? is level 2 fine?
> 
> thx
> 
> and Xenius, does it only happen with bf4?


No also with prime95 , i know its bf4 beta tho but still


----------



## Xenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, go down one multiplier and reduce voltage until it is no longer stable, then stress test your way back to stable again.


This is the best i can get for 4.4 i think...



Is this vcore abit save for 4.4 ? i mean isn't it too high it would explode or something


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, go down one multiplier and reduce voltage until it is no longer stable, then stress test your way back to stable again.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best i can get for 4.4 i think...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this vcore abit save for 4.4 ? i mean isn't it too high it would explode or something
Click to expand...

15 minutes is not enough time to determine stability, that is only a few seconds into the the heat producing FFT, so you cant trust 15 minutes for temps either. That voltage does seem high, but every chip is different, and I have limited experience with Sandy Bridge.


----------



## ProjectZero

Hey guys,

I know this thread is for socket 1155, but i was just wondering if this would be applicable to the 2011 socket... i'm having trouble OC'ing my 4820k... and i think that might be caused by the bios being incorrectly config'd...

Cheers


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I know this thread is for socket 1155, but i was just wondering if this would be applicable to the 2011 socket... i'm having trouble OC'ing my 4820k... and i think that might be caused by the bios being incorrectly config'd...
> 
> Cheers


If you take screenshots of all your settings in bios then we will do our best to help you.

Format a Flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios and press F12


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> If you take screenshots of all your settings in bios then we will do our best to help you.
> 
> Format a Flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios and press F12


Aiite, will do when i get home.

Cheers


----------



## Elsandre

Hello guys,

Which cpu temps should i be watching?
Cause my cpupackage is high 60's, but the cores are low 50's.
These are the temps after 1 hour of prime 95 with 4gb mem usage.
My speed is 4.3 ghz at 1.17 vcore.

I want this pc running for the next few years so don't want to put it to the edge with a chance on hurting it.

below the pic with temps, settings, ect.

Prime95 10-10-13.png 1227k .png file


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elsandre*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Which cpu temps should i be watching?
> Cause my cpupackage is high 60's, but the cores are low 50's.
> These are the temps after 1 hour of prime 95 with 4gb mem usage.
> My speed is 4.3 ghz at 1.17 vcore.
> 
> I want this pc running for the next few years so don't want to put it to the edge with a chance on hurting it.
> 
> below the pic with temps, settings, ect.
> 
> Prime95 10-10-13.png 1227k .png file


My guess is those are your VRM's or Mosfets hitting that temp, you either need more airflow or check heatsink pads for the motherboard...thats is a little toasty for the MB, especially for that little voltage. I almost never see MB temps exceed core temps.


----------



## Elsandre

I have 4x 120mm (2x scythe slipstream @1300~ rpm(side intake/rear outtake)/ 2x CM sickleflow @1400~ rpm (front intake), a 200mm antec big boy on medium (top outtake) and a mugen 2 with 2x slipstream PWM @1300~ rpm (push/pull).
My case never exceeds 23 degrees Celcius at 21 degrees room temp.
So the only problem i could think of is that the mobo heatsinks aren't touching properly then.

But should it make much difference on these settings?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My guess is those are your VRM's or Mosfets hitting that temp, you either need more airflow or check heatsink pads for the motherboard...thats is a little toasty for the MB, especially for that little voltage. I almost never see MB temps exceed core temps.


Wrong, package temp is usually socket reading, which is usually slightly higher than core. Don't give advise if you aren't sure of what you are talking about.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My guess is those are your VRM's or Mosfets hitting that temp, you either need more airflow or check heatsink pads for the motherboard...thats is a little toasty for the MB, especially for that little voltage. I almost never see MB temps exceed core temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, package temp is usually socket reading, which is usually slightly higher than core. Don't give advise if you aren't sure of what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

I would swear that package temp is the hottest of all CPU sensors, and without labels it was just a guess. Is it wrong to suggest that he might need to get some air over the socket and vrms? I have been wrong in the past, so please correct me, but please dont be rude.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Wrong, package temp is usually socket reading, which is usually slightly higher than core. Don't give advise if you aren't sure of what you are talking about.


no need to cause an argument over this


----------



## Elsandre

So can anyone tell which one it is then?
Don't want to bring the vrm heatsinks off when im not sure if that's the problem.

Thanks in advance


----------



## moccor

You could always take a fan, preferably a higher speed/CFM and aim it at those VRM and check the temps


----------



## Elsandre

I would if i had any room there, my mugen 2 hangs over the vrm's/DDR mem.
In all, the airflow created by 3x scythe slipstream 120mm +a big boy 200mm would also reach the vrm's.
Ill make a pic tonight to show my setup.


----------



## moccor

Well you can take airflow away from it (probably not the better idea if the temp is very high) or add some in some way just to see some sort of fluctuation to confirm it.


----------



## Gerbacio

Bf4gaming.png 56k .png file


still here guys ...dropping to say Hi! ...Still rocking 4.8ghz months later without crashes or issues whatsoever









Shout out to JP for helping me awhile ago







hope you are still helping us noobs


----------



## Zerahat

Hello Everyone

I am running on Asrock Z68 Ext3 Gen3 and Intel 2500 K on 4.8 Ghz.
Today I run 3DMark11 to check my performance and it is showing some strange things....
Reported stock core clock
3 300 MHz
Maximum turbo core clock
1 600 MHz
Any ideas why ??
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1388164


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerahat*
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am running on Asrock Z68 Ext3 Gen3 and Intel 2500 K on 4.8 Ghz.
> Today I run 3DMark11 to check my performance and it is showing some strange things....
> Reported stock core clock
> 3 300 MHz
> Maximum turbo core clock
> 1 600 MHz
> Any ideas why ??
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1388164


I have had this happen too, it is nothing to worry about, it does not affect your score or your system performance. Actually it reads wrong more than it reads right for me.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Aiite, will do when i get home.
> 
> Cheers


Hey guys,

sorry it took a little long, i took some SS of my BIOS for my x79 extreme6... i seem to have fixed the 9c, 101 issue but now i got an even worst problem... i got a 7e (corrupt OS) but when i ran the tests (sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r) it didn't find anything wrong... anyway here is my BIOS SS could you please let me know if there is any of the settings that i didn't configure properly?

The file is here

Couldn't upload it onto OCN for some reason... so i had to go with that.

I appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> sorry it took a little long, i took some SS of my BIOS for my x79 extreme6... i seem to have fixed the 9c, 101 issue but now i got an even worst problem... i got a 7e (corrupt OS) but when i ran the tests (sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r) it didn't find anything wrong... anyway here is my BIOS SS could you please let me know if there is any of the settings that i didn't configure properly?
> 
> The file is here
> 
> Couldn't upload it onto OCN for some reason... so i had to go with that.
> 
> I appreciate any help, thanks!


Ok your bios is very similar to our 1155 boards.

You will want to have C1e enabled but all other C states can remain disabled.

All other settings look good. Why did you set a specific voltage for VCCSA? Were you having trouble w/ your ram?

Whats you idle vcore w/ the +0.095 offset?


----------



## Drak0

Im back!
Don't know if anyone remember, I had problems with freezes earlier this year. Couldn't solve them and tought it was the OC.

Guess what, it wasn't. A couple pins of my motherboard socket got bended somehow and that is what was causing all the mess. Since these kind of damages are not covered by the warranty I decided to try and fix them. It was kind of a miracle but I managed to bend them back to shape with a needle and a magnifier. After several months I found the courage to get back on the horse and start overclocking once more.
But I noticed one thing: in my bios, under cpu configuration, HT technology is showed as "not supported". I have an extreme 4 and a 3570k. How is that possible?

It's good to be back, thanks for any help you might want to give me.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drak0*
> 
> Im back!
> Don't know if anyone remember, I had problems with freezes earlier this year. Couldn't solve them and tought it was the OC.
> 
> Guess what, it wasn't. A couple pins of my motherboard socket got bended somehow and that is what was causing all the mess. Since these kind of damages are not covered by the warranty I decided to try and fix them. It was kind of a miracle but I managed to bend them back to shape with a needle and a magnifier. After several months I found the courage to get back on the horse and start overclocking once more.
> But I noticed one thing: in my bios, under cpu configuration, HT technology is showed as "not supported". I have an extreme 4 and a 3570k. How is that possible?
> 
> It's good to be back, thanks for any help you might want to give me.


The 3570k does not have HyperThreading, that is the 3770k. The 3570 is just the 4 cores.


----------



## Drak0

Damn I totally misread the guide.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok your bios is very similar to our 1155 boards.
> 
> You will want to have C1e enabled but all other C states can remain disabled.
> 
> All other settings look good. Why did you set a specific voltage for VCCSA? Were you having trouble w/ your ram?
> 
> Whats you idle vcore w/ the +0.095 offset?


I had C1e enabled before but i wasn't sure what it actually did exactly... that and the fact that my 4.5 which is stable with or without the C1e state enable so i thought i might as well turn it off... please advise if this train of thought is incorrect.

For the VCCSA i choose a specific voltage because at auto... it was at 1.2... a lil high for my liking... from what i read (intel data sheet) i think the max for VCCSA was like 0.997 for my chip

Idle vcore is roughly 0.912v according to CPU-Z, i don't have a multimeter nor do i know how to use one anymore (used to when i did physic in school lol)

Cheers


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I had C1e enabled before but i wasn't sure what it actually did exactly... that and the fact that my 4.5 which is stable with or without the C1e state enable so i thought i might as well turn it off... please advise if this train of thought is incorrect.
> 
> For the VCCSA i choose a specific voltage because at auto... it was at 1.2... a lil high for my liking... from what i read (intel data sheet) i think the max for VCCSA was like 0.997 for my chip
> 
> Idle vcore is roughly 0.912v according to CPU-Z, i don't have a multimeter nor do i know how to use one anymore (used to when i did physic in school lol)
> 
> Cheers


Ok everything else looks good but you want to have C1e enabled so that your voltage decrease during idle.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Ok everything else looks good but you want to have C1e enabled so that your voltage decrease during idle.


Oh... is that what it does? haha i will turn it back on... only difference i saw with it on was the max multiplier limit on CPU-Z increases with it on.

*EDIT*
Any suggestions on how to get rid of the 7E BSOD?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Oh... is that what it does? haha i will turn it back on... only difference i saw with it on was the max multiplier limit on CPU-Z increases with it on.


I works together with speedstep so you definitely want both of these enabled.

BSOD 7E is in the BSOD list on the fist post. You may have to reinstall windows or try to restore it

0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## hbhorat

Sorry if this has already been answered but I don't understand why you have two fails?

FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.

What does the FAIL (Max Vcore) mean?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hbhorat*
> 
> Sorry if this has already been answered but I don't understand why you have two fails?
> 
> FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
> FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.
> 
> What does the FAIL (Max Vcore) mean?


because there are two ways to fail









the first fail is when you BSOD or have rounding errors in p95 or get WHEA errors, and the solution is to raise turbo voltage.

the second fail (Max Vcore) is when you have already increased your voltage as far as you are comfortable (1.350 VCore or so depending who you ask), and the solution is to reduce the multiplier by 1x

depending on your CPU cooler, most find they reach a thermal limit before you reach a voltage limit. so monitor your temperatures.


----------



## hbhorat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> because there are two ways to fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first fail is when you BSOD or have rounding errors in p95 or get WHEA errors, and the solution is to raise turbo voltage.
> 
> the second fail (Max Vcore) is when you have already increased your voltage as far as you are comfortable (1.350 VCore or so depending who you ask), and the solution is to reduce the multiplier by 1x
> 
> depending on your CPU cooler, most find they reach a thermal limit before you reach a voltage limit. so monitor your temperatures.


Thank you for the reply, that makes sense.

but at this stage of the overclocking process we weren't meant to touch the Vcore at all besides moving it to +0.005v.
After that we're just meant to be increasing the Turbo boost by one if we fail, if we pass we increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
So my question is why is the Vcore even relevant since we obviously haven't reached our max as it's set to +0.005v

Does what I say make sense 0.o?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hbhorat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> because there are two ways to fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first fail is when you BSOD or have rounding errors in p95 or get WHEA errors, and the solution is to raise turbo voltage.
> 
> the second fail (Max Vcore) is when you have already increased your voltage as far as you are comfortable (1.350 VCore or so depending who you ask), and the solution is to reduce the multiplier by 1x
> 
> depending on your CPU cooler, most find they reach a thermal limit before you reach a voltage limit. so monitor your temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply, that makes sense.
> 
> but at this stage of the overclocking process we weren't meant to touch the Vcore at all besides moving it to +0.005v.
> After that we're just meant to be increasing the Turbo boost by one if we fail, if we pass we increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
> So my question is why is the Vcore even relevant since we obviously haven't reached our max as it's set to +0.005v
> 
> Does what I say make sense 0.o?
Click to expand...

right, at that point you are just trying to increase the multiplier until you fail. If you pass, then you just move on to testing the next highest multiplier without touching voltage, if you fail, you take one of the appropriate steps we just discussed.

Dont get discourage, overclocking for the first time is not easy, but you will get it! It takes an awful lot of voltage or an awful lot of heat for an awful long time to damage intel's chips. I will be lurking around for a while, feel free to keep firing away with the questions.


----------



## hbhorat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> right, at that point you are just trying to increase the multiplier until you fail. If you pass, then you just move on to testing the next highest multiplier without touching voltage, if you fail, you take one of the appropriate steps we just discussed.
> 
> Dont get discourage, overclocking for the first time is not easy, but you will get it! It takes an awful lot of voltage or an awful lot of heat for an awful long time to damage intel's chips. I will be lurking around for a while, feel free to keep firing away with the questions.


Thanks again, but I'm still not following. According the guide I shouldn't be touching the Vcore at all. Only thing I should be messing with is the multiplier and the Turbo Boost. (At this stage anyway)

noimsayin' man?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hbhorat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> right, at that point you are just trying to increase the multiplier until you fail. If you pass, then you just move on to testing the next highest multiplier without touching voltage, if you fail, you take one of the appropriate steps we just discussed.
> 
> Dont get discourage, overclocking for the first time is not easy, but you will get it! It takes an awful lot of voltage or an awful lot of heat for an awful long time to damage intel's chips. I will be lurking around for a while, feel free to keep firing away with the questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, but I'm still not following. According the guide I shouldn't be touching the Vcore at all. Only thing I should be messing with is the multiplier and the Turbo Boost. (At this stage anyway)
> 
> noimsayin' man?
Click to expand...

oh...misunderstanding.

VCore can be increased/decreased by both offset voltage and additional turbo voltage. changing additional turbo voltage only adds extra voltage when your computer is running at its max multiplier, while offset voltage will add it to every multiplier stage.


----------



## hbhorat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> oh...misunderstanding.
> 
> VCore can be increased/decreased by both offset voltage and additional turbo voltage. changing additional turbo voltage only adds extra voltage when your computer is running at its max multiplier, while offset voltage will add it to every multiplier stage.


That clears up everything. Thank you!


----------



## hbhorat

I have one little problem, computer freezes everytime I try opening CPU Z

Any idea how I go about fixing this

EDIT: Fixed it by installing an older version


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hbhorat*
> 
> I have one little problem, computer freezes everytime I try opening CPU Z
> 
> Any idea how I go about fixing this
> 
> EDIT: Fixed it by installing an older version


Try increasing your offset. Your idle vcore is probably too low


----------



## nubo

hey all, first time overclocker here and im just wanting to know if these settings are ok to run 24/7

i know these temps and voltages are not optimal for some of you here but im just wondering if its ok to run on until better cooling is acquired.

i ran prime95 for over a hour and results are included. temps normally ran around 75-77c full load and rarely exceeded.







i had to go nevagtive on the offset to achieve 1.328 vcore and i didnt want the idle vcore to drop too low so i settled there. am i do rite? ._.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubo*
> 
> hey all, first time overclocker here and im just wanting to know if these settings are ok to run 24/7
> 
> i know these temps and voltages are not optimal for some of you here but im just wondering if its ok to run on until better cooling is acquired.
> 
> i ran prime95 for over a hour and results are included. temps normally ran around 75-77c full load and rarely exceeded.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to go nevagtive on the offset to achieve 1.328 vcore and i didnt want the idle vcore to drop too low so i settled there. am i do rite? ._.


Voltage is higher than what I would like to see for 4.5, but not much can be done about that if you followed the guide, which looks like you did perfectly.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubo*
> 
> hey all, first time overclocker here and im just wanting to know if these settings are ok to run 24/7
> 
> i know these temps and voltages are not optimal for some of you here but im just wondering if its ok to run on until better cooling is acquired.
> 
> i ran prime95 for over a hour and results are included. temps normally ran around 75-77c full load and rarely exceeded.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had to go nevagtive on the offset to achieve 1.328 vcore and i didnt want the idle vcore to drop too low so i settled there. am i do rite? ._.


As inedenimadam said your voltage for 4.5 can be lower.

Do you have your power settings set to balanced? Your multi should decrease to 16 when at idle but your screen shot is showing your idle vcore w/ your multi at 45.

Run Prime 95 longer then an hour for final stability test. I would recommend at least 6 hours but longer then this is better.


----------



## nubo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> As inedenimadam said your voltage for 4.5 can be lower.
> 
> Do you have your power settings set to balanced? Your multi should decrease to 16 when at idle but your screen shot is showing your idle vcore w/ your multi at 45.
> 
> Run Prime 95 longer then an hour for final stability test. I would recommend at least 6 hours but longer then this is better.




if i set my processor to run at 5% when not active i should be able to lower the vcore even more?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> As inedenimadam said your voltage for 4.5 can be lower.
> 
> Do you have your power settings set to balanced? Your multi should decrease to 16 when at idle but your screen shot is showing your idle vcore w/ your multi at 45.
> 
> Run Prime 95 longer then an hour for final stability test. I would recommend at least 6 hours but longer then this is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i set my processor to run at 5% when not active i should be able to lower the vcore even more?
Click to expand...

allowing your processor to run at 5% will allow it to downclock which will reduce vcore in the lower processor states (idle), but that does not mean that you will be able to lower your overall voltage settings in the BIOS, the two things might seem related, but are independent variables in the answer to your question.


----------



## nubo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> allowing your processor to run at 5% will allow it to downclock which will reduce vcore in the lower processor states (idle), but that does not mean that you will be able to lower your overall voltage settings in the BIOS, the two things might seem related, but are independent variables in the answer to your question.


what i meant to say was, if i lower to 5% this will allow me to have a lower idle vcore which in return will also allow me to lower the full vcore without having problems? because in order to have a lower full vcore i have to decrease the offset which also lowers the idle vcore. what is a recommended idle vcore? i thought that 0.928 was pretty low and i shouldn't go past it.


----------



## nubo

set power management to balanced.

set offset -0.075 and got a 1.296 vcore under load and ran prime95 for no more than 2 minutes and got a bsod. im now at -0.070 with a 1.304 vcore running prime95 and will let it run for 4-5 hours.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> allowing your processor to run at 5% will allow it to downclock which will reduce vcore in the lower processor states (idle), but that does not mean that you will be able to lower your overall voltage settings in the BIOS, the two things might seem related, but are independent variables in the answer to your question.
> 
> 
> 
> what i meant to say was, if i lower to 5% this will allow me to have a lower idle vcore which in return will also allow me to lower the full vcore without having problems? because in order to have a lower full vcore i have to decrease the offset which also lowers the idle vcore. what is a recommended idle vcore? i thought that 0.928 was pretty low and i shouldn't go past it.
Click to expand...

Every processor is different, what is stable at idle for you might be higher/lower, so I cant give you an exact number that will be the lowest for your chip. If you want your processor to "idle" change the minimum to 5%, it wont change your VCore requirements.

You should try to reduce VCore both at idle and at full load to as low as possible without loosing stability. Here is my idle/load:


----------



## nubo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubo*
> 
> set power management to balanced.
> 
> set offset -0.075 and got a 1.296 vcore under load and ran prime95 for no more than 2 minutes and got a bsod. im now at -0.070 with a 1.304 vcore running prime95 and will let it run for 4-5 hours.


bsod after a few minutes.

offset now set to -0.065. vcore @ 1.312. running prime95.

edit: decided to go with the settings i had in my 1st post seeing as how i ran prime95 for over an hour with no problems.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nubo*
> 
> set power management to balanced.
> 
> set offset -0.075 and got a 1.296 vcore under load and ran prime95 for no more than 2 minutes and got a bsod. im now at -0.070 with a 1.304 vcore running prime95 and will let it run for 4-5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> bsod after a few minutes.
> 
> offset now set to -0.065. vcore @ 1.312. running prime95.
> 
> edit: decided to go with the settings i had in my 1st post seeing as how i ran prime95 for over an hour with no problems.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have your sweet spot then. No two chips are identical, and I have seen a wide selection come through this thread, yours seems to be on the higher voltage side, but you are still are below the max daily suggested voltage threshold, with a moderate overclock, and your BIOS looks good, so I would consider it a win!








one last comment: As Lucky suggested on the last page, one hour might not be a long enough stress test depending on your stability requirements. If you are just gaming, interwebz browsing, and not much else, then a 1 hour test is fine. But if you use your computer for business/education (writing papers) or store information on your computer that is not backed up somewhere else, a 24-hour run is the norm.


----------



## revolution2718

I recently got a 2500k from a friend to upgrade from my 2500, and aftre reading the guide and looking around in the BIOS my CPU Core Offset Voltage can only move in 50mV increments. What does that mean for me, where should I begin? I'm not looking for a huge overclock, just something small and stable.

I'm using the Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 with the most recent BIOS revision. Any ideas where I should begin with this?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revolution2718*
> 
> I recently got a 2500k from a friend to upgrade from my 2500, and aftre reading the guide and looking around in the BIOS my CPU Core Offset Voltage can only move in 50mV increments. What does that mean for me, where should I begin? I'm not looking for a huge overclock, just something small and stable.
> 
> I'm using the Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 with the most recent BIOS revision. Any ideas where I should begin with this?


What are you doing for a heat spreader?


----------



## revolution2718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What are you doing for a heat spreader?


I have a 212 EVO


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revolution2718*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What are you doing for a heat spreader?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 212 EVO
Click to expand...

do you have the "additional turbo voltage option?


----------



## revolution2718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> do you have the "additional turbo voltage option?


Yes in increments of .004


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revolution2718*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> do you have the "additional turbo voltage option?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes in increments of .004
Click to expand...

Then you can do this! start with -.050 (cant get any closer to 0 ) offset and +.004 additional turbo, and set multiplier to 45 and see if it is stable! Hopefully your voltage will be below 1.35 and your temps below 80.

Edit to add: obviously set the rest of your bios like the pictures on the first page of this thread


----------



## revolution2718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Then you can do this! start with -.050 (cant get any closer to 0 ) offset and +.004 additional turbo, and set multiplier to 45 and see if it is stable! Hopefully your voltage will be below 1.35 and your temps below 80.
> 
> Edit to add: obviously set the rest of your bios like the pictures on the first page of this thread


What exactly does the negative offset 50 do? And if its not stable do i just need to add more turbo voltage? Or lower the multiplier?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revolution2718*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Then you can do this! start with -.050 (cant get any closer to 0 ) offset and +.004 additional turbo, and set multiplier to 45 and see if it is stable! Hopefully your voltage will be below 1.35 and your temps below 80.
> 
> Edit to add: obviously set the rest of your bios like the pictures on the first page of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does the negative offset 50 do? And if its not stable do i just need to add more turbo voltage? Or lower the multiplier?
Click to expand...

the negative offset essentially reduces the voltage of the CPU at every "state" (16-45), where turbo voltage will only affect the top multiplier (45)

I would prefer you set a +.005 offset, but you said it was only available in .050 steps, so I would rather see you go negative offset than over-volt it at every step.

If you are not stable at those settings you should:

ADD turbo voltage

if voltage gets over 1.35 or temps go over 80 reduce to x44 and reduce voltage.


----------



## revolution2718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> the negative offset essentially reduces the voltage of the CPU at every "state" (16-45), where turbo voltage will only affect the top multiplier (45)
> 
> I would prefer you set a +.005 offset, but you said it was only available in .050 steps, so I would rather see you go negative offset than over-volt it at every step.
> 
> If you are not stable at those settings you should:
> 
> ADD turbo voltage
> 
> if voltage gets over 1.35 or temps go over 80 reduce to x44 and reduce voltage.


One more thing before I go mucking around in there. What should I do with the LLC level? Its the only other part of the guide that i really dont know what hes talking about.

Thanks for the help by the way.


----------



## nubo

well, a few hours in to the prime test i got a bsod. any suggestions? i only use the pc for gaming. would it be safe to say that this is ok seeing as how its only suggested to run a hour test for normal use and its fine for that long.

also, when adjusting the voltage should i be changing the turbo voltage or the offset voltage? i was changing the offset to a negative value in order to get lower voltage.

edit: i was really hoping to get to 4.5ghz. im just going to start from the beginning with turbo voltage at +0.004v and the offset at +0.005v and see how high i can get it from there. starting at 35 multi and going to increase by 1 after every 10 minute test until i bsod. once i reach that point i will increase the turbo voltage by 1 spot and see how it goes.

edit 2: at 35 multi my voltage stays at 1.280. at 36 multi my vcore goes up to 1.320. which seems like a pretty big leap. should i continue the test or ?? btw this chip is about a couple of years old if that matters any.

sorry for all the questions but like i said first time oc'er


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubo*
> 
> well, a few hours in to the prime test i got a bsod. any suggestions? i only use the pc for gaming. would it be safe to say that this is ok seeing as how its only suggested to run a hour test for normal use and its fine for that long.
> 
> also, when adjusting the voltage should i be changing the turbo voltage or the offset voltage? i was changing the offset to a negative value in order to get lower voltage.
> 
> edit: i was really hoping to get to 4.5ghz. im just going to start from the beginning with turbo voltage at +0.004v and the offset at +0.005v and see how high i can get it from there. starting at 35 multi and going to increase by 1 after every 10 minute test until i bsod. once i reach that point i will increase the turbo voltage by 1 spot and see how it goes.
> 
> edit 2: at 35 multi my voltage stays at 1.280. at 36 multi my vcore goes up to 1.320. which seems like a pretty big leap. should i continue the test or ?? btw this chip is about a couple of years old if that matters any.
> 
> sorry for all the questions but like i said first time oc'er


Whatever settings you were at when you got a BSOD in P95 are the ones you should be working with...you were close. You might try adding .005 to offset instead of turbo and test again. Also, yes, 1 hour is ok (not great) for a gaming PC, if you start getting unusual crashes or errors it is harder to diagnose because there is always the possibility it is your overclock. The guy that wrote the guide on the first page actually doesn't test for more than an hour either...you wont find his name on the club list because he doesn't bother with it himself.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revolution2718*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> the negative offset essentially reduces the voltage of the CPU at every "state" (16-45), where turbo voltage will only affect the top multiplier (45)
> 
> I would prefer you set a +.005 offset, but you said it was only available in .050 steps, so I would rather see you go negative offset than over-volt it at every step.
> 
> If you are not stable at those settings you should:
> 
> ADD turbo voltage
> 
> if voltage gets over 1.35 or temps go over 80 reduce to x44 and reduce voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing before I go mucking around in there. What should I do with the LLC level? Its the only other part of the guide that i really dont know what hes talking about.
> 
> Thanks for the help by the way.
Click to expand...

LLC can be left at level 3 for a good balance of overvolt protection and Vdroop compensation. You only need to move to level 2 or level 1 if you plan on going for a massive (read 5.0+) overclock where Vdroop is causing problems.

Edit to add: LLC is Load Line Calibration, it is designed into the chips by intel to let the chip sip a little less voltage when under full load. If you watch your VCore closely when you first put it under full load, you will notice it droop down some depending on what level you have it set at, where level 5 will droop the most, and level 1 essentially eliminates this droop. I dont know if this analogy will make sense, but imagine you are preparing to merge onto a fast moving highway, you mash the gas harder while you are accelerating, therefore sipping more gas, once you reach your desired speed, you ease off the gas pedal a bit to maintain speed. Well your chip kind of does the same thing, except it goes from 16-45 in like .000000000001 seconds and sips mV instead of gas. Level 3 is fine for most mild-moderate overclocks, and particularly on some ASRock boards that are plagued with the voltage read out issues like mine is (Z77 ext 4 )


----------



## nubo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Whatever settings you were at when you got a BSOD in P95 are the ones you should be working with...you were close. You might try adding .005 to offset instead of turbo and test again. Also, yes, 1 hour is ok (not great) for a gaming PC, if you start getting unusual crashes or errors it is harder to diagnose because there is always the possibility it is your overclock. The guy that wrote the guide on the first page actually doesn't test for more than an hour either...you wont find his name on the club list because he doesn't bother with it himself.


i never messed with the turbo voltage except for setting it to +0.004v from the default value of auto.

i only changed the offset to a negative value because it would already be running at a high voltage. turbo increases the voltage when at full load correct? i didnt want MORE voltage.

when i had turbo at +0.004v and offset at +0.005v at 36x my vcore would be at 1.32 so i didnt think i would want more voltage therefor i changed the offset to a negative value to combat this.

i've decided to wait for 4.5ghz and will sit at 4.3ghz until i get better cooling. as you can see in my 1st post it got way too hot for my liking at 4.5ghz.

these are the settings im settling on for now with a HWMonitor shot after 1 hour of pime95. any suggestions on what i could change? either tonight or tomorrow i will be letting it run for 6+ hours but for now im BEAT.






BTW A HUGE THANKS FOR THE HELP AND PUTTING UP WITH ME


----------



## Amurtigress

Maybe I can give some insight on the PCH voltage. This is the core voltage for the southbridge. On Socket 1366 systems it was best set to 1.18-1.24 V while 1.1V was default like on the present chips.

On my GA-X79-UD5 board it is also 1.1V, but it definetly requires to be set at 1.18 at least, too, when running the board with Strap 1.25 enabled (BClock 125). Less voltage caused crashes of the nVidia graphics driver, and sudden crasheds of the chipset's USB controller. Not funny if your mosue and keyboard stop working. xp

Also caused BSODs in overclock stability testing with strap 1.25 enabled.

Admittedly my info comes from an X79 system but the southbridges are pretty closely related.

Hope this helps


----------



## dakaiez

How does this look, only did it for 30 odd minutes but will do it over a longer period when i have time to.



I wonder why it's not at 4.4ghz though and just below, assume it's to do with the bus speed which should be 100 as i haven't touched it at all.

/edit Just noticed i didn't disable the spread spectrum, so that'll be why.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakaiez*
> 
> How does this look, only did it for 30 odd minutes but will do it over a longer period when i have time to.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why it's not at 4.4ghz though and just below, assume it's to do with the bus speed which should be 100 as i haven't touched it at all.
> 
> /edit Just noticed i didn't disable the spread spectrum, so that'll be why.


Yea i was just going to tell you to disable spread spectrum.

You can probably bump it up to 45 w/ that voltage. What offset and Turbo are you using?


----------



## dakaiez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea i was just going to tell you to disable spread spectrum.
> 
> You can probably bump it up to 45 w/ that voltage. What offset and Turbo are you using?


Yeah i've disabled it now.

Erm it's as listed in the starting post Offset +0.005v and Turbo Boost +0.004v

Pretty much followed as mentioned, although with CPU Load-Line Calibration i have it on Level 5 when i tried 2-3 i got 3.5+ as vcore where as on 5 it gets to 3.12 as max.

I did have it as 4.6ghz at one point via the built in overclock but it was getting to hot, so i might try a 4.5/4.6 and see how it is seeing as im doing it manually now.

This is with a H80 cooler although i am missing a few case fans as they stopped working and i haven't replaced which will reduce the temp as i've only got one at the front intake and the 2 attatched to the H80 currently.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakaiez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yea i was just going to tell you to disable spread spectrum.
> 
> You can probably bump it up to 45 w/ that voltage. What offset and Turbo are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i've disabled it now.
> 
> Erm it's as listed in the starting post Offset +0.005v and Turbo Boost +0.004v
> 
> Pretty much followed as mentioned, although with CPU Load-Line Calibration i have it on Level 5 when i tried 2-3 i got 3.5+ as vcore where as on 5 it gets to 3.12 as max.
> 
> I did have it as 4.6ghz at one point via the built in overclock but it was getting to hot, so i might try a 4.5/4.6 and see how it is seeing as im doing it manually now.
> 
> This is with a H80 cooler although i am missing a few case fans as they stopped working and i haven't replaced which will reduce the temp as i've only got one at the front intake and the 2 attatched to the H80 currently.
Click to expand...

I agree with Lucky, you probably have headroom to go up with the multiplier or down with the offset to bring temps down. Possibly (probably) both, as 1.000 is high for idle.

Also note: when you look at HWmonitor, it shows your highest VCore, which with LLC 5 is considerably higher than your loaded VCore, because LLC 5 provides you the most Vdroop. You should either look (while loaded) at the "Value" or check it in CPU-Z. It will only spike up to that 1.312 for a brief period when loading first occurs, and does not stay there long enough to heat up the chip to what a steady 1.312 would produce. My guess is you are probably hovering somewhere around 1.27 when under a constant full load.


----------



## dakaiez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I agree with Lucky, you probably have headroom to go up with the multiplier or down with the offset to bring temps down. Possibly (probably) both, as 1.000 is high for idle.
> 
> Also note: when you look at HWmonitor, it shows your highest VCore, which with LLC 5 is considerably higher than your loaded VCore, because LLC 5 provides you the most Vdroop. You should either look (while loaded) at the "Value" or check it in CPU-Z. It will only spike up to that 1.312 for a brief period when loading first occurs, and does not stay there long enough to heat up the chip to what a steady 1.312 would produce. My guess is you are probably hovering somewhere around 1.27 when under a constant full load.


I'll have another look at it tomorrow when i get a bit of time, i'll try both with the multiplier increase and lower offset.

Yeah it was hovering around 1.27/1.28 when under prime, it shot up once to 1.312 and never really went above 1.3 after that at all.

I think under LLC 3 it went up to 1.350 and was showing as that for a little while, didn't really like it that high and did LLC 2 which made it a bit lower and decided to stick with LLC 5 until i had more time to mess around with it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakaiez*
> 
> Yeah i've disabled it now.
> 
> Erm it's as listed in the starting post Offset +0.005v and Turbo Boost +0.004v
> 
> Pretty much followed as mentioned, although with CPU Load-Line Calibration i have it on Level 5 when i tried 2-3 i got 3.5+ as vcore where as on 5 it gets to 3.12 as max.
> 
> I did have it as 4.6ghz at one point via the built in overclock but it was getting to hot, so i might try a 4.5/4.6 and see how it is seeing as im doing it manually now.
> 
> This is with a H80 cooler although i am missing a few case fans as they stopped working and i haven't replaced which will reduce the temp as i've only got one at the front intake and the 2 attatched to the H80 currently.


Ok well your offset is fine where its at (.952 idle) so only increase turbo if Prime 95 fails with 45/46 multiplier.

Edit: If you idle is 1.00v then you can bring it down by switching to a negative offset


----------



## itomic

I have i7 3770K with AsRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 board. I set it up to 4.4Ghz with 1.17V and it throttles under P95 or OCCT !! Why is that so ??


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I have i7 3770K with AsRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 board. I set it up to 4.4Ghz with 1.17V and it throttles under P95 or OCCT !! Why is that so ??


Well the question would be what is your cooling solution? What features do you have enabled speed step etc? What are you temps?

Several things will cause throttling temps is the main and the second would be drivers out of date or chipset not set.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I have i7 3770K with AsRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 board. I set it up to 4.4Ghz with 1.17V and it throttles under P95 or OCCT !! Why is that so ??


what are your temps? Can you post bios screen shots of your settings?

Format Flash drive in FAT32, Reboot into bios, Press F12


----------



## FPSViking

Okay I haven't posted in here for awhile but since I decided to go from an Offset OC to a Fixed OC, I'm gonna need some help. I've included pictures of my BIOS settings and a 30 minute Prime95 run. I did run it for 4 hours and 9 minutes but failed to take a screenshot before it froze my PC. The temps are the same and there were no errors during the 4 hour run until it just froze the machine. Any feedback would be most welcome.

Images


----------



## Strata

How elusive is 5ghz on a water cooled (switch h20-220 elite kit) system? I can get it to POST and boot into Win7, but no matter the voltage I throw at it or my RAM I fail P95 after 1 to 30 mins, and IBT just causes a full hang

Edit: I have a 3570k on a z77e6 board. I was able to hit 4.5 sub 90C on a 212 evo with .055v on turbo offset (hwmon said 1.268v vCore on load)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> How elusive is 5ghz on a water cooled (switch h20-220 elite kit) system? I can get it to POST and boot into Win7, but no matter the voltage I throw at it or my RAM I fail P95 after 1 to 30 mins, and IBT just causes a full hang
> 
> Edit: I have a 3570k on a z77e6 board. I was able to hit 4.5 sub 90C on a 212 evo with .055v on turbo offset (hwmon said 1.268v vCore on load)


Some silicon likes going 5.0 more than others. A few things that might make it easier would be : enable PLL overvoltage (diable sleep state to avoid complications), using LLC 1, try raising and lowering VCCPLL. Also remember, the higher you go, the more voltage you need to hit the next multiplier, you might only need an extra .020 to go from 44x to 45x , but require .050 to go 49x to 50x. The colder that chip stays the better chance you have of hitting 5.0!

What type of voltage are you working with for this elusive 5.0? What is your "stable" daily overclock?


----------



## Strata

my daily on air was 4.5 @.055 turbo 1.76 pll llc 2

I'll try higher pll and llc with the 5.0 (thought I read less pll = more stability


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> my daily on air was 4.5 @.055 turbo 1.76 pll llc 2
> 
> I'll try higher pll and llc with the 5.0 (thought I read less pll = more stability


What was your voltage for 4.5?


----------



## Strata

HWmon said 1.264v, DMM reading was 1.313v though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> HWmon said 1.264v, DMM reading was 1.313v though.


I love it when someone pulls out the DMM on these boards, since we have the horrible voltage reading problem (







@ ASROCK). Honestly, you will be playing in the 1.5 range for 5.0 I imagine, probably not the best chip to turn into a daily driver for that high of a multiplier, but doable with the right cooling solution and an understanding that 1.5+ is generally left to the LN2 guys. Although there have been several people running that or higher for an extended time now with little to no degradation , we have also seen a few reports of exactly that degradation as well.

PLL, as I understand, does not necessarily benefit your overclock from being lowered more than from being raised, and vice versa, either can be beneficial depending on your motherboard and chips relationship. Someone smarter than me in this arena should probably confirm/reject my statements on it.

Are you just trying to hit the elusive 5.0 for benching and bragging rights? or do you have a true daily need for that much raw horsepower over your 4.5 daily? I am not trying to judge your decision. I keep a profile in BIOS for 5.0 stable, but saw no measureable value in it over 4.5 for what I do with my computer, so I backed it off to keep temps and voltage down.


----------



## Strata

Mostly bragging rights. 4.5 was fairly easy, I feel like a 24/7 stable 5.0 offset would really be saying something in comparison.

The ability to have that kind of processing horsepower available would be nice too.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> Mostly bragging rights. 4.5 was fairly easy, I feel like a 24/7 stable 5.0 offset would really be saying something in comparison.
> 
> The ability to have that kind of processing horsepower available would be nice too.










shoot for 4.9 first, the jump isn't quite as intimidating from there.


----------



## KnownDragon

Glad to see some more people in here. I am also trying to go for an elusive 5.0 overclock. Just still wet behind the ears with IB.

What is everyone using for stress testing? I have OCCT p95 and Aida64.
Trying out a 4.7 offset with turbo volts at .55 and .010+ on offset. Going to stress it here shortly.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Glad to see some more people in here. I am also trying to go for an elusive 5.0 overclock. Just still wet behind the ears with IB.
> 
> What is everyone using for stress testing? I have OCCT p95 and Aida64.
> Trying out a 4.7 offset with turbo volts at .55 and .010+ on offset. Going to stress it here shortly.


I have used all of those, I always seem to revert back to P95 for its portability. OCCT is pretty feature packed to be free. Then of course, Aida is superior for its complete system reports and benchmarking. They all provide AVX instruction testing, so the results really are all reliable.

Telling us you are using .55 and .1 doesn't give us any information about your chip, because we dont know what the VID for your chip is at 47x, not to mention, VID is basically just an arbitrary number that intels sets, and has little to do with the actual voltage requirements other than as a baseline for the offset. When you say "I am going to test 47x at XYZ voltage", tell us what it is under load in CPU-Z.

Good luck!


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay so after re reading the guide. To achieve the maximum high overclock disabled all c states. offset to +.05 turbo set to +.04 set to 45 then increase multi from there. When you fail are you supposed to increase the turbo voltage or just the vcore offset?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay so after re reading the guide. To achieve the maximum high overclock disabled all c states. offset to +.05 turbo set to +.04 set to 45 then increase multi from there. When you fail are you supposed to increase the turbo voltage or just the vcore offset?


turbo only increases your voltage at your target multiplier, offset increases vcore at every multiplier. better to add more turbo unless you also have idle instability. Leave C1E enabled unless you dont want it to idle, all others disabled.


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay c1e Enabled. I have went back to a .05+ offset and to a turbo +.04 and started increasing the turbo only. 4.6 was stable at turbo +.039 running the prime 95 at 4, 1792 and 5. bumped the multi to 47 and it boots up no problems attempt to run p95 and crashes. I have increased turbo and turbo only till it is p95 test stable for atleast 5 min. Turbo voltage is at +.102. Now temps are still good. Now do I bump to next multi and repeat the same process or have I done something terribly wrong?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay c1e Enabled. I have went back to a .05+ offset and to a turbo +.04 and started increasing the turbo only. 4.6 was stable at turbo +.039 running the prime 95 at 4, 1792 and 5. bumped the multi to 47 and it boots up no problems attempt to run p95 and crashes. I have increased turbo and turbo only till it is p95 test stable for atleast 5 min. Turbo voltage is at +.102. Now temps are still good. Now do I bump to next multi and repeat the same process or have I done something terribly wrong?


What multiplier are you shooting for?


----------



## KnownDragon

50 to say the least. Basically I want to make sure that I can reach it when the time is need and be stable. Does that make sense? For a daily I generally run 4.6 or 4.7 for gaming and video converting.


----------



## Lucky 23

If your going for a 50 multiplier then i would just set it at 50 instead of slowly increasing the multiplier. Most people are not running a 50 multiplier 24/7 though.


----------



## revolution2718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> the negative offset essentially reduces the voltage of the CPU at every "state" (16-45), where turbo voltage will only affect the top multiplier (45)
> 
> I would prefer you set a +.005 offset, but you said it was only available in .050 steps, so I would rather see you go negative offset than over-volt it at every step.
> 
> If you are not stable at those settings you should:
> 
> ADD turbo voltage
> 
> if voltage gets over 1.35 or temps go over 80 reduce to x44 and reduce voltage.


OK So i played around a little and as was expected am confused. First of all apparently I do NOT have an LLC setting in the BIOS, so nothing has been done on that front. Here are images of Load and Idle, the "core voltage" number stays where you said, but I'm not sure what the VID number means, and that jumps up to above the voltage that I wanted it to stay at. Suggestions?

NINJA EDIT: This is with Offset at -50mV, Additional Turbo at .004, multi is 42. EVerything else is according to the BIOS setup in the initial post.

EDIT2: It BSOD within 5 mins at 43x


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revolution2718*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> the negative offset essentially reduces the voltage of the CPU at every "state" (16-45), where turbo voltage will only affect the top multiplier (45)
> 
> I would prefer you set a +.005 offset, but you said it was only available in .050 steps, so I would rather see you go negative offset than over-volt it at every step.
> 
> If you are not stable at those settings you should:
> 
> ADD turbo voltage
> 
> if voltage gets over 1.35 or temps go over 80 reduce to x44 and reduce voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> OK So i played around a little and as was expected am confused. First of all apparently I do NOT have an LLC setting in the BIOS, so nothing has been done on that front. Here are images of Load and Idle, the "core voltage" number stays where you said, but I'm not sure what the VID number means, and that jumps up to above the voltage that I wanted it to stay at. Suggestions?
> 
> NINJA EDIT: This is with Offset at -50mV, Additional Turbo at .004, multi is 42. EVerything else is according to the BIOS setup in the initial post.
> 
> EDIT2: It BSOD within 5 mins at 43x
Click to expand...

No LLC and only .050 offset steps? What motherboard is this?

Anyway, set your desired multiplier and keep adding additional turbo voltage until it stabilizes or you go over your comfort zone with temperatures or voltage( at which point you just reduce the multiplier and try again)


----------



## revolution2718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No LLC and only .050 offset steps? What motherboard is this?
> 
> Anyway, set your desired multiplier and keep adding additional turbo voltage until it stabilizes or you go over your comfort zone with temperatures or voltage( at which point you just reduce the multiplier and try again)


Does the VID thing in Coretemp mean anything, or should I just be going off the Vcore number in CPU-z as the voltage?

And its a asrock pro3 gen 3. I think its this BIOS revision on this board is just terrible.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revolution2718*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No LLC and only .050 offset steps? What motherboard is this?
> 
> Anyway, set your desired multiplier and keep adding additional turbo voltage until it stabilizes or you go over your comfort zone with temperatures or voltage( at which point you just reduce the multiplier and try again)
> 
> 
> 
> Does the VID thing in Coretemp mean anything, or should I just be going off the Vcore number in CPU-z as the voltage?
> 
> And its a asrock pro3 gen 3. I think its this BIOS revision on this board is just terrible.
Click to expand...

VID is not going to be useful for overclocking, VCore is what we want to watch. . . but understanding VID will help you understand what you are doing when you are overclocking.

Intel essentially bins chips before they leave the factory. They assign each chip a voltage table based upon some sort of stability testing. Inside that voltage table is a list of how much voltage your chip will require at each of the different multipliers. What you are seeing in Coretemp as VID is that specific voltage numbe intel has set for that specific multiplier. This sounds like you should be thinking "great, intel already gave me my overclock magic number," "all I have to do is just plug that voltage and go". But intel really only checks your chip at the multipliers that it is sold to run at, i.e. "stock" clocks, and they are more than generous with the voltage, at the lower clocks, and very rarely accurate past stock clocks. I have to give it to Intel, it does a good job pushing their chips out in such a fashion that every last one of them will run on any compatible board regardless of minor variations in voltage delivery. But that is where intels interest in your voltage requirements ends...with an almost arbitrary table of numbers that is largely untested and often over volted. If you leave everything in BIOS on default, the board will deliver voltage to the chip as prescribed by intel...bleh!

Now, you have two different types of voltage control on your motherboard; offset and turbo. The VID table I discussed would make a "curve" if you were to plug in all the info for "voltage to multiplier". Offset moves that WHOLE curve up or down in an exact fashion. If you go -.050, it gets applied to the VID at 16x and 45x(or whatever your max multiplier is), and everything in between. (This negative offset is often handy because intel over volts most chips.) The curve does not change shape or slope with offset, just position up and down. Turbo voltage is voltage that only applies to the highest multiplier you have set. This additional turbo actually changes the shape of the curve at the higher points. So to wrap all that windy-ness up in two little formulas: VCORE=VID+OFFSET for all non turbo multipliers, VCORE=VID+OFFSET+TURBO for the one turbo multiplier.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *revolution2718*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No LLC and only .050 offset steps? What motherboard is this?
> 
> Anyway, set your desired multiplier and keep adding additional turbo voltage until it stabilizes or you go over your comfort zone with temperatures or voltage( at which point you just reduce the multiplier and try again)
> 
> 
> 
> Does the VID thing in Coretemp mean anything, or should I just be going off the Vcore number in CPU-z as the voltage?
> 
> And its a asrock pro3 gen 3. I think its this BIOS revision on this board is just terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VID is not going to be useful for overclocking, VCore is what we want to watch. . . but understanding VID will help you understand what you are doing when you are overclocking.
> 
> Intel essentially bins chips before they leave the factory. They assign each chip a voltage table based upon some sort of stability testing. Inside that voltage table is a list of how much voltage your chip will require at each of the different multipliers. What you are seeing in Coretemp as VID is that specific voltage numbe intel has set for that specific multiplier. This sounds like you should be thinking "great, intel already gave me my overclock magic number," "all I have to do is just plug that voltage and go". But intel really only checks your chip at the multipliers that it is sold to run at, i.e. "stock" clocks, and they are more than generous with the voltage, at the lower clocks, and very rarely accurate past stock clocks. I have to give it to Intel, it does a good job pushing their chips out in such a fashion that every last one of them will run on any compatible board regardless of minor variations in voltage delivery. But that is where intels interest in your voltage requirements ends...with an almost arbitrary table of numbers that is largely untested and often over volted. If you leave everything in BIOS on default, the board will deliver voltage to the chip as prescribed by intel...bleh!
> 
> Now, you have two different types of voltage control on your motherboard; offset and turbo. The VID table I discussed would make a "curve" if you were to plug in all the info for "voltage to multiplier". Offset moves that WHOLE curve up or down in an exact fashion. If you go -.050, it gets applied to the VID at 16x and 45x(or whatever your max multiplier is), and everything in between. (This negative offset is often handy because intel over volts most chips.) The curve does not change shape or slope with offset, just position up and down. Turbo voltage is voltage that only applies to the highest multiplier you have set. This additional turbo actually changes the shape of the curve at the higher points. So to wrap all that windy-ness up in two little formulas: VCORE=VID+OFFSET for all non turbo multipliers, VCORE=VID+OFFSET+TURBO for the one turbo multiplier.
Click to expand...

Edit to add: overclocking sandy and ivy is pretty easy compared to other iterations. Once you mirror all the other settings in the first post, all you really have to worry about it turbo and multiplier. if your computer boots and doesnt crash at idle at -.050, your offset and other settings should be fine.


----------



## revolution2718

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Edit to add: overclocking sandy and ivy is pretty easy compared to other iterations. Once you mirror all the other settings in the first post, all you really have to worry about it turbo and multiplier. if your computer boots and doesnt crash at idle at -.050, your offset and other settings should be fine.


Great thanks for all the info. I'm just gonna leave it at 42x for now, it seem stable just tweaking those few things, doesn't get too hot and the voltage stays pretty low during prime. The only other things I didn't mess with were the C states, I left them at default, which is they are all enabled. I figured it its not messing things up I'm not gonna mess with it. Thanks again.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revolution2718*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Edit to add: overclocking sandy and ivy is pretty easy compared to other iterations. Once you mirror all the other settings in the first post, all you really have to worry about it turbo and multiplier. if your computer boots and doesnt crash at idle at -.050, your offset and other settings should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great thanks for all the info. I'm just gonna leave it at 42x for now, it seem stable just tweaking those few things, doesn't get too hot and the voltage stays pretty low during prime. The only other things I didn't mess with were the C states, I left them at default, which is they are all enabled. I figured it its not messing things up I'm not gonna mess with it. Thanks again.
Click to expand...

You want disable all but C1E, otherwise you might have issues with sleep/idle states.


----------



## MoyuZ

Hey Guys - So far I got Additional Turbo Voltage set to +0.08 and offset at +0.05. This is my initial test and have been running Prime just for a few minutes. Will leave testing with Blend overnight.

This is what I am able to get including OC'ed EVGA GTX 670 FTW

bandicam 2013-10-22 00-55-28-738.jpg 880k .jpg file


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoyuZ*
> 
> Hey Guys - So far I got Additional Turbo Voltage set to +0.08 and offset at +0.05. This is my initial test and have been running Prime just for a few minutes. Will leave testing with Blend overnight.
> 
> This is what I am able to get including OC'ed EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> 
> bandicam 2013-10-22 00-55-28-738.jpg 880k .jpg file


nice voltage! I hope you are planning on testing more than 3 minutes though.


----------



## MoyuZ

Yeah, I am actually leaving overnight.

If I get a WHEA Error, does that means I need to increase TB voltage?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoyuZ*
> 
> Yeah, I am actually leaving overnight.
> 
> If I get a WHEA Error, does that means I need to increase TB voltage?


indeed.

WHEA erros show up when you are real close, it is the processor catching its own mistakes and correcting before software has a chance to catch on that something aint right.


----------



## MoyuZ

So I did get a few WHEA Errors overnight

Increased the turbo voltage and played some BF3 and no problems. Will let prime95 run some more when I get back from work.

Volatage is very close to what it was before. most of the time is at 1.160v and goes up to 1.172 sometimes.

Edit: I had to increase the Turbo Voltage a little bit more. have been running Prime95 for at least 1 hr without problem using the Blend Method.

My temperatures seem pretty healthy and my Vcore seems pretty low still for a 4.5Ghz.



If this turn out to be stable I will try to OC to 4.8 and I think I will leave it at that.


----------



## CoUg4r

Hi all,

First of all i want to say that i'm completely new to overclocking, so this is my first time ever, i overclocked my CPU.
Wrote a lot of topics, watched lot's of Youtube vids, but i was always scared to do something wrong and kill my CPU.
Now i finally decided to get my courage together and give it a shot.

So i went trough the whole guide on page one, really thanks a lot "kennyparker1337" and of course all the other peoples with good advice!
Really helped me a lot! BUT it still looks like i'm doing something wrong.
To be completely honest, i don't understand all the overclock terms yet, but i hope i can get better by practice and some day become a good and understandfull overclocker as well









Now i took some pictures of my BIOS and a screenshot of Prime95 after a run off 20 minutes (Settings used, that kennyparker1337 explained in the Guide).

So here they are:

 
 


Now the thing that scares me is the "Core Voltage" seems way the high doesn't it? If i compare to other people's there results. I know not every chip is the same, but still..
Temps seem to be way to high as well? I have to admit though, i'm using a Coolermaster Stacker 832 case (Love it, but already got it for +- 5 years now), and DELTA + Sunnon Fans from over 5 years ago..







(Was from the days i was kinda crazy with all my hardware







) CPU is cooled my a Scythe Mugen 3 with DELTA Fan on.

Now probably i did something wrong in the BIOS settings, but this is what i understood from the guide, and as i said before, i'm still kinda scared to do things wrong (by just experimenting) and kill my CPU. (If i already didn't do something wrong..)

So as you can see, i have a Intel 2500K on a ASRock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen3 Motherboard.

Hopefully someone wants to help me out here, so i can do some adjustments and understand what i'm doing (for the future).

Thanks in advance!

Greetings,

CoUg4r.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoUg4r*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> First of all i want to say that i'm completely new to overclocking, so this is my first time ever, i overclocked my CPU.
> Wrote a lot of topics, watched lot's of Youtube vids, but i was always scared to do something wrong and kill my CPU.
> Now i finally decided to get my courage together and give it a shot.
> 
> So i went trough the whole guide on page one, really thanks a lot "kennyparker1337" and of course all the other peoples with good advice!
> Really helped me a lot! BUT it still looks like i'm doing something wrong.
> To be completely honest, i don't understand all the overclock terms yet, but i hope i can get better by practice and some day become a good and understandfull overclocker as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i took some pictures of my BIOS and a screenshot of Prime95 after a run off 20 minutes (Settings used, that kennyparker1337 explained in the Guide).
> 
> So here they are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the thing that scares me is the "Core Voltage" seems way the high doesn't it? If i compare to other people's there results. I know not every chip is the same, but still..
> Temps seem to be way to high as well? I have to admit though, i'm using a Coolermaster Stacker 832 case (Love it, but already got it for +- 5 years now), and DELTA + Sunnon Fans from over 5 years ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Was from the days i was kinda crazy with all my hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) CPU is cooled my a Scythe Mugen 3 with DELTA Fan on.
> 
> Now probably i did something wrong in the BIOS settings, but this is what i understood from the guide, and as i said before, i'm still kinda scared to do things wrong (by just experimenting) and kill my CPU. (If i already didn't do something wrong..)
> 
> So as you can see, i have a Intel 2500K on a ASRock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen3 Motherboard.
> 
> Hopefully someone wants to help me out here, so i can do some adjustments and understand what i'm doing (for the future).
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> CoUg4r.


You are not in danger of killing your chip, and you have done just fine so far.

I think you are a prime candidate for a negative offset, drop LLC to 4 or 5 as well. You really need to get that voltage down. With that much voltage, you could probably go 45x or higher.

What is your idle voltage?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoUg4r*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> First of all i want to say that i'm completely new to overclocking, so this is my first time ever, i overclocked my CPU.
> Wrote a lot of topics, watched lot's of Youtube vids, but i was always scared to do something wrong and kill my CPU.
> Now i finally decided to get my courage together and give it a shot.
> 
> So i went trough the whole guide on page one, really thanks a lot "kennyparker1337" and of course all the other peoples with good advice!
> Really helped me a lot! BUT it still looks like i'm doing something wrong.
> To be completely honest, i don't understand all the overclock terms yet, but i hope i can get better by practice and some day become a good and understandfull overclocker as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i took some pictures of my BIOS and a screenshot of Prime95 after a run off 20 minutes (Settings used, that kennyparker1337 explained in the Guide).
> 
> So here they are:
> Now the thing that scares me is the "Core Voltage" seems way the high doesn't it? If i compare to other people's there results. I know not every chip is the same, but still..
> Temps seem to be way to high as well? I have to admit though, i'm using a Coolermaster Stacker 832 case (Love it, but already got it for +- 5 years now), and DELTA + Sunnon Fans from over 5 years ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Was from the days i was kinda crazy with all my hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) CPU is cooled my a Scythe Mugen 3 with DELTA Fan on.
> 
> Now probably i did something wrong in the BIOS settings, but this is what i understood from the guide, and as i said before, i'm still kinda scared to do things wrong (by just experimenting) and kill my CPU. (If i already didn't do something wrong..)
> 
> So as you can see, i have a Intel 2500K on a ASRock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen3 Motherboard.
> 
> Hopefully someone wants to help me out here, so i can do some adjustments and understand what i'm doing (for the future).
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> CoUg4r.


Voltage is way to high for a 40 multiplier so you need to either increase the multiplier or switch to negative offset. Also I would recommend keeping your temps below 85c during Prime 95


----------



## CoUg4r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are not in danger of killing your chip, and you have done just fine so far.
> 
> I think you are a prime candidate for a negative offset, drop LLC to 4 or 5 as well. You really need to get that voltage down. With that much voltage, you could probably go 45x or higher.
> 
> What is your idle voltage?


Thx for your info! Just checked my CPU-Z and when idle ( @ 1.6Ghz, it sais 1.000V, sometimes 1.008V )

The thing is i just didn't try to go with a higher multiplier, because i was scared of the high temps and VCore..
And that LLC you're talking about, i guess you mean the "Load-Line Calibration" to put this one on 4 or 5?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Voltage is way to high for a 40 multiplier so you need to either increase the multiplier or switch to negative offset. Also I would recommend keeping your temps below 85c during Prime 95


Well like i said in the post here above, i want to go with a higher multiplier (goal was 45, max 47), but got scared because of the temps and the high VCore.
If i will increase my multiplier, temps will go even higher, no?

So what is my best shot to try now? Increase the multiplier and see what it gives me?


----------



## baguette7

I currently have my 3570k overclocked to 4.2ghz with an offset voltage of -.100. It has been very stable while my PC is running, idle and otherwise but now I'm having a problem turning on my PC after a shutdown. For the past few weeks I've had to press the case switch a number of times to turn my PC on. This morning, it wouldn't turn on at all. I ended up unplugging the PC and plugging it in again and it powered up on the first try. Could this problem be related to my overclock or is another piece of hardware failing? Thanks.


----------



## CoUg4r

Ok, i'm actually amazed now..

Raised my multiplier up to 45 and set the LLC to 5 (don't really understand this one though, tbh..)
Ran Prime95 for 2 hours now and got way better results then when i ran on 4.0Ghz.



Temps really look better and are even acceptable, no? VCore looks better to, but i guess i can get better results?
And to run all day long, 4.5Ghz is ok, or can i try to go higher?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoUg4r*
> 
> Ok, i'm actually amazed now..
> 
> Raised my multiplier up to 45 and set the LLC to 5 (don't really understand this one though, tbh..)
> Ran Prime95 for 2 hours now and got way better results then when i ran on 4.0Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps really look better and are even acceptable, no? VCore looks better to, but i guess i can get better results?
> And to run all day long, 4.5Ghz is ok, or can i try to go higher?


that voltage looks much more acceptable, temps are allot better too. you could very well go higher if you want. try going up in multiplier and stress test, if it fails, drop back down one multiplier or raise the turbo. try to stay under 1.35v or so and under 85c.

edit to add: dont feel pressured to go higher, you have a good overclock with good voltage and good temps. Save your current settings under bios while they are solid like this, sometimes going higher might require a clear cmos when things go bad, and you don't want to loose the work you have already put in.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoUg4r*
> 
> Ok, i'm actually amazed now..
> 
> Raised my multiplier up to 45 and set the LLC to 5 (don't really understand this one though, tbh..)
> Ran Prime95 for 2 hours now and got way better results then when i ran on 4.0Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps really look better and are even acceptable, no? VCore looks better to, but i guess i can get better results?
> And to run all day long, 4.5Ghz is ok, or can i try to go higher?


Much better good job


----------



## Agoriaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoUg4r*
> 
> Ok, i'm actually amazed now..
> 
> Raised my multiplier up to 45 and set the LLC to 5 (don't really understand this one though, tbh..)
> Ran Prime95 for 2 hours now and got way better results then when i ran on 4.0Ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps really look better and are even acceptable, no? VCore looks better to, but i guess i can get better results?
> And to run all day long, 4.5Ghz is ok, or can i try to go higher?


Like the above posts say, your voltage and temps are way better. I'd say save this one as a "stable" and make another experimental profile where you see how high you can go on your current temps.


----------



## Pansar

Hi all!

Thanks for the guide. I've tried to overclock my CPU following the guide with the offset method and it gave me some problems with high temperatures at 85 degrees celsius and vcore that went up to over 1.3 when using a multipel of only 40 and offset voltage to +0.005.

I then switched to fixed mode and put down 1.275 as voltage.

When I stress test in prime95 I got mucb better degrees (70 celsius). This was even on a multipel of 42. I tried to higher to 44 but that went to BSOD with the output 0x124.

It feels quite stable now so I might just stay with fixed and the current voltage because I still want my computer cool enough for many hours of Battlefield 4. But I have questions about how this fixed vcore thing works. When I am in somewhat idle in windows CPU-Z shows that I have a voltage of 1.24, but when I stress test the voltage drops to 1.16 - 1.17. I guess that this has to do with vdroop and LLC (currently set at value 2). But it all feels a bit strange that when I put my CPU under heavy load the voltage lowers down from the fixed setting, and when I raise my multiple to 44 I get a BSOD that would indicate too little vcore? I mean, if it drops down it would men that 1.275 as a fixed value would be enough.

In offset mode it skyrocketed from vcore 1.0 and up to 1.3 instead.

This is all very confusing, but even if I don't get how this works is it safe to say that I should just stay with 4.2 ghz and the current settings?

Edit: My motherboard is an Asrock Z68 gen3 extreme 3 and my CPU is an i5 2500k. As a cooler I use the Hyper 212 EVO and I have a good fan setup in my case.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pansar*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Thanks for the guide. I've tried to overclock my CPU following the guide with the offset method and it gave me some problems with high temperatures at 85 degrees celsius and vcore that went up to over 1.3 when using a multipel of only 40 and offset voltage to +0.005.
> 
> I then switched to fixed mode and put down 1.275 as voltage.
> 
> When I stress test in prime95 I got mucb better degrees (70 celsius). This was even on a multipel of 42. I tried to higher to 44 but that went to BSOD with the output 0x124.
> 
> It feels quite stable now so I might just stay with fixed and the current voltage because I still want my computer cool enough for many hours of Battlefield 4. But I have questions about how this fixed vcore thing works. When I am in somewhat idle in windows CPU-Z shows that I have a voltage of 1.24, but when I stress test the voltage drops to 1.69 - 1.7. I guess that this has to do with vdroop and LLC (currently at 2). But it all feels a bit strange that when I put my CPU under heavy load the voltage lowers down from the fixed setting, and when I raise my multiple to 44 I get a BSOD that would indicate too little vcore? I mean, if it drops down it would men that 1.275 as a fixed value would be enough.
> 
> In offset mode it skyrocketed from vcore 1.0 and up to 1.3 instead.
> 
> This is all very confusing, but even if I don't get how this works is it safe to say that I should just stay with 4.2 ghz and the current settings?


Offset mode will be more gentle on your chip if you can get it right. You mentioned using offset voltage of .005, but you dont mention turbo. You dont have turbo voltage set to "auto" do you?


----------



## Pansar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Offset mode will be more gentle on your chip if you can get it right. You mentioned using offset voltage of .005, but you dont mention turbo. You dont have turbo voltage set to "auto" do you?


Sorry, I forgot to mention that. turbo was set to +0.004 (lowest available).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pansar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Offset mode will be more gentle on your chip if you can get it right. You mentioned using offset voltage of .005, but you dont mention turbo. You dont have turbo voltage set to "auto" do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to mention that. turbo was set to +0.004 (lowest available).
Click to expand...











What you can try is just what we suggested to Agoriaz, use negative offset voltage and drop LLC to level 4 or 5. That will drop your vcore and consequently your temperatures. You may still see higher than desirable max VCore, but mind you it is only there for an incredibly brief period, not long enough to heat the processor up to what you would expect from higher vovltages, before it droops down to your "loaded VCore".

I use the analogy of merging on the interstate to explain LLC, while you are accelerating to get on the interstate, you hit the gas pedal a little harder...once you have matched speed with the cars around you, you can back off the gas pedal a little bit to maintain. Same thing with your processor, it ramps up quickly and requires a little extra vcore to do so, and then it can back off to maintain speed. LLC5 would be merging on a slow moving interstate, but matching speed fast....LLC1 is like gradually merging onto the autobahn.


----------



## Pansar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you can try is just what we suggested to Agoriaz, use negative offset voltage and drop LLC to level 4 or 5. That will drop your vcore and consequently your temperatures. You may still see higher than desirable max VCore, but mind you it is only there for an incredibly brief period, not long enough to heat the processor up to what you would expect from higher vovltages, before it droops down to your "loaded VCore".
> 
> I use the analogy of merging on the interstate to explain LLC, while you are accelerating to get on the interstate, you hit the gas pedal a little harder...once you have matched speed with the cars around you, you can back off the gas pedal a little bit to maintain. Same thing with your processor, it ramps up quickly and requires a little extra vcore to do so, and then it can back off to maintain speed. LLC5 would be merging on a slow moving interstate, but matching speed fast....LLC1 is like gradually merging onto the autobahn.


Very greatful for your replys! I think I have a better understanding how it works now.









I will try changing offset and LLC. Maybe try an offset of -0.1 as a start? I am not home at my gaming computer at the moment so I can't try it out right away.

Btw. I guess you were referring to CoUg4r above and not Agoriaz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoUg4r*
> 
> Ok, i'm actually amazed now..
> 
> Raised my multiplier up to 45 and set the LLC to 5 (don't really understand this one though, tbh..)
> Ran Prime95 for 2 hours now and got way better results then when i ran on 4.0Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps really look better and are even acceptable, no? VCore looks better to, but i guess i can get better results?
> And to run all day long, 4.5Ghz is ok, or can i try to go higher?


What is your offset set at? Did you change to negative as well?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pansar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you can try is just what we suggested to Agoriaz, use negative offset voltage and drop LLC to level 4 or 5. That will drop your vcore and consequently your temperatures. You may still see higher than desirable max VCore, but mind you it is only there for an incredibly brief period, not long enough to heat the processor up to what you would expect from higher vovltages, before it droops down to your "loaded VCore".
> 
> I use the analogy of merging on the interstate to explain LLC, while you are accelerating to get on the interstate, you hit the gas pedal a little harder...once you have matched speed with the cars around you, you can back off the gas pedal a little bit to maintain. Same thing with your processor, it ramps up quickly and requires a little extra vcore to do so, and then it can back off to maintain speed. LLC5 would be merging on a slow moving interstate, but matching speed fast....LLC1 is like gradually merging onto the autobahn.
> 
> 
> 
> Very greatful for your replys! I think I have a better understanding how it works now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try changing offset and LLC. Maybe try an offset of -0.1 as a start? I am not home at my gaming computer at the moment so I can't try it out right away.
> 
> Btw. I guess you were referring to CoUg4r above and not Agoriaz?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CoUg4r*
> 
> Ok, i'm actually amazed now..
> 
> Raised my multiplier up to 45 and set the LLC to 5 (don't really understand this one though, tbh..)
> Ran Prime95 for 2 hours now and got way better results then when i ran on 4.0Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps really look better and are even acceptable, no? VCore looks better to, but i guess i can get better results?
> And to run all day long, 4.5Ghz is ok, or can i try to go higher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your offset set at? Did you change to negative as well?
Click to expand...

Yes, CoUg4r...my bad!

My offset is +.020 and +.121 turbo, but I also am running a 50x for my daily overclock. When I want to run 45x, I use a -.060 offset and +.004 because +.005offset and +.004 turbo gets me way more voltage than is needed. What voltage you require really depends on what your goals are and what type of cooling solution you are using.


----------



## Pansar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, CoUg4r...my bad!
> 
> My offset is +.020 and +.121 turbo, but I also am running a 50x for my daily overclock. When I want to run 45x, I use a -.060 offset and +.004 because +.005offset and +.004 turbo gets me way more voltage than is needed. What voltage you require really depends on what your goals are and what type of cooling solution you are using.


I was just asking to see if you could somehow translate the offset to a value that would be enough to make it run stable, as it does when I run it at 4.2 ghz with the fixed settings above. But I guess you can't just translate that to an offset mode. I have to try and see


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pansar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, CoUg4r...my bad!
> 
> My offset is +.020 and +.121 turbo, but I also am running a 50x for my daily overclock. When I want to run 45x, I use a -.060 offset and +.004 because +.005offset and +.004 turbo gets me way more voltage than is needed. What voltage you require really depends on what your goals are and what type of cooling solution you are using.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just asking to see if you could somehow translate the offset to a value that would be enough to make it run stable, as it does when I run it at 4.2 ghz with the fixed settings above. But I guess you can't just translate that to an offset mode. I have to try and see
Click to expand...

There are many variables, and while it is possible to calculate your offset voltage requirements from fixed, we would need to know your VID for whatever multiplier you are running. basically VCore= VID + offset + turbo. So if you know that fixed is stable at 1.275 and you have a VID of say 1.300 (for ease of example math) you would end up with 1.275 = 1.300 + (-.029) + .004 so you would need to set your offset at -.029 to get 1.275 with a VID of 1.3.

Converting a fixed voltage to offset voltage is the way allot of guides suggest going about it, but honestly it just throws an arbitrary variable into the mix becuase intel's VID is NEVER right, so you might as well just figure out for yourself what your chip requires, as opposed to trying to find some number that relates to some other number that is wrong in the first place. Kenny wrote a pretty good guide here, and when followed it is easier and quicker than stabilizing fixed then converting and testing. But you already have a known good fixed...so converting may very well be easier.


----------



## Pansar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There are many variables, and while it is possible to calculate your offset voltage requirements from fixed, we would need to know your VID for whatever multiplier you are running. basically VCore= VID + offset + turbo. So if you know that fixed is stable at 1.275 and you have a VID of say 1.300 (for ease of example math) you would end up with 1.275 = 1.300 + (-.029) + .004 so you would need to set your offset at -.029 to get 1.275 with a VID of 1.3.
> 
> Converting a fixed voltage to offset voltage is the way allot of guides suggest going about it, but honestly it just throws an arbitrary variable into the mix becuase intel's VID is NEVER right, so you might as well just figure out for yourself what your chip requires, as opposed to trying to find some number that relates to some other number that is wrong in the first place. Kenny wrote a pretty good guide here, and when followed it is easier and quicker than stabilizing fixed then converting and testing. But you already have a known good fixed...so converting may very well be easier.


Thanks. I will let this sink in and see if I understand it a bit better later. Now it all just spins around in my head. But I will try a bit and see what results I get with lowering the offset and increasing the LLC to 4 or 5.

My goals aren't really more than having a stable overclock that is cool enough and give me a bit of an increase when gaming.


----------



## Pansar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There are many variables, and while it is possible to calculate your offset voltage requirements from fixed, we would need to know your VID for whatever multiplier you are running. basically VCore= VID + offset + turbo. So if you know that fixed is stable at 1.275 and you have a VID of say 1.300 (for ease of example math) you would end up with 1.275 = 1.300 + (-.029) + .004 so you would need to set your offset at -.029 to get 1.275 with a VID of 1.3.
> 
> Converting a fixed voltage to offset voltage is the way allot of guides suggest going about it, but honestly it just throws an arbitrary variable into the mix becuase intel's VID is NEVER right, so you might as well just figure out for yourself what your chip requires, as opposed to trying to find some number that relates to some other number that is wrong in the first place. Kenny wrote a pretty good guide here, and when followed it is easier and quicker than stabilizing fixed then converting and testing. But you already have a known good fixed...so converting may very well be easier.


Sorry for bothering you again, but this is how it looks like after running prime95 for 15 minutes with multipel 44, offset at -0.06 and LLC at 5.



This was with the older settings, multipel 42, fixed vcore 1.275 and LLC at 2.



So now I should just try and see if i can put offset at -0.07 to -0.08 etc. to see if I can lower my temp and still have it running stable in prime95? I think I will settle with 4.4ghz so no reason to take the multipel higher.


----------



## inedenimadam

I would go for 45x. There is one thing that I did not disclose to you about negative offset. Negative offset also lowers your idle VCore, so while you might be stable on the top end, your idle might not be stable. There is no idle stress test like p95 to test your instability, so diagnosing it will just take time away from your keyboard, and browsing the web and other lite load situations. Going much further down the rabbit hole into negative offset is likely to cause instability, so I would just go for 45 since you have voltage and temperature headroom.


----------



## Pansar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would go for 45x. There is one thing that I did not disclose to you about negative offset. Negative offset also lowers your idle VCore, so while you might be stable on the top end, your idle might not be stable. There is no idle stress test like p95 to test your instability, so diagnosing it will just take time away from your keyboard, and browsing the web and other lite load situations. Going much further down the rabbit hole into negative offset is likely to cause instability, so I would just go for 45 since you have voltage and temperature headroom.


Okey, I see. I will do that. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Dunsparth

i just followed this guide and am at 4.0 ghz on a i5 2500k
with the corsair h100i push/pull setup as an exhaust fan.

Running the prime 95 test right now and no BSOD or anything acting up right now have my fans running at the highest speed and the highest temp i seen was 87C i feel like thats too hot can anyone help me ?!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunsparth*
> 
> i just followed this guide and am at 4.0 ghz on a i5 2500k
> with the corsair h100i push/pull setup as an exhaust fan.
> 
> Running the prime 95 test right now and no BSOD or anything acting up right now have my fans running at the highest speed and the highest temp i seen was 87C i feel like thats too hot can anyone help me ?!


a couple things that would help us help you would be

your load VCore?
idle Vcore?
LLC?
offset voltage?
turbo voltage?

I am going to just take a stab in the dark and say you can probably up your multiplier to 44 or 45 (which wont add heat) and use negative offset to drop voltage/heat. More information would be great.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> a couple things that would help us help you would be
> 
> your load VCore?
> idle Vcore?
> LLC?
> offset voltage?
> turbo voltage?
> 
> I am going to just take a stab in the dark and say you can probably up your multiplier to 44 or 45 (which wont add heat) and use negative offset to drop voltage/heat. More information would be great.


X2


----------



## Dunsparth

IMG_20131029_174701.jpg 1682k .jpg file


IMG_20131029_174722.jpg 1813k .jpg file


IMG_20131029_174752.jpg 1572k .jpg file


Hope this helps answer your question... sorry im a noob to all this


----------



## inedenimadam

Dont use "auto" for additional turbo voltage, change it to +.004, we dont want your motherboard in charge of voltage.

CPU-Z should be able to tell you your VCore under load
Use P95 to load and wait a minute and then check voltage and report back.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dont use "auto" for additional turbo voltage, change it to +.004, we dont want your motherboard in charge of voltage.
> 
> CPU-Z should be able to tell you your VCore under load
> Use P95 to load and wait a minute and then check voltage and report back.


Actually I believe that Turbo is disable when set to auto allowing all voltage control through offset. Maybe if you have free time you can reconfirm but I set my old OC back up in bios to test it really quick.

45 multi with a +0.015 offset & turbo on auto then ran Prime 95 for a minute or two to check full load vcore in CPU-z. Then went back into bios and change the Turbo from auto to a +0.004 and saw no change in voltage during prime 95. Lastly i set turbo to a +0.008 and saw a slight increase in voltage during prime 95.

I'm pretty sure Turbo is disable on auto or outputs less then +0.004


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dont use "auto" for additional turbo voltage, change it to +.004, we dont want your motherboard in charge of voltage.
> 
> CPU-Z should be able to tell you your VCore under load
> Use P95 to load and wait a minute and then check voltage and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I believe that Turbo is disable when set to auto allowing all voltage control through offset. Maybe if you have free time you can reconfirm but I set my old OC back up in bios to test it really quick.
> 
> 45 multi with a +0.015 offset & turbo on auto then ran Prime 95 for a minute or two to check full load vcore in CPU-z. Then went back into bios and change the Turbo from auto to a +0.004 and saw no change in voltage during prime 95. Lastly i set turbo to a +0.008 and saw a slight increase in voltage during prime 95.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Turbo is disable on auto or outputs less then +0.004
Click to expand...

I never bothered to test it, I just assumed that AUTO was a no-no because it was an unknown variable left up to the motherboard. Could I bother you to confirm that by using auto and putting it to something unstable but bootable on those same settings...like I dunno maybe 47x and check it again. If the voltage is the exact same then you are correct, if it is higher, then it is your motherboard kicking in the way I had always assumed "auto" would.


----------



## Lucky 23

I haven't clocked my at 4.7 but i can try 4.6 and see if there is any difference. The way i look at it, it would make sense for turbo to be disabled when on auto since it would not be adding any additional voltage to your full load vcore thats provided by your offset. Reason being that its possible that offset alone can support a decent idle and stable full load w/out any additional turbo voltage.

When i have my cpu at 4.5 w/ the +0.015 offset, it would idle at 1.00v and had a stable full load of 1.304.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Having some major issues with my rig. I just installed a Swiftech H220 and a new EVGA NEX750G PSU but now I'm getting BSODs like mad whenever I try to use Prime95 with the settings in the guide to test it, even on stock. Anyone got any ideas? I keep just getting the whea_uncorrectable_error in Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit and did get it before on the RaidMax 730SS PSU at stock but it stopped when I disabled SpeedStep.


----------



## danzki

Hello!
I am new overclocker and i need your help. This thread is good but i can't understand everything.
My CPU is i5 3570k with Macho HR-02 and motherboard AR Extreme4 Z77.
I tried overclock them to 4.2Ghz but there is trouble choose right voltages because i don't know what is good to use.
In idle cpu voltages are about 0.85V-0.96V but sometimes jump to over 1.0V. Core speed 1.6Ghz and jumps to 4.2Ghz.
In stress voltages were 1.08-1.12V at 4.2Ghz core speed.
I have two monitors and other of them is plug in my cpu integrated video card. Is that problem?
I post a few picture to here and maybe you can understand better what i mean.











 - Idle

 - Work
Is everything right?

Sorry if pictures are too large and my text is hard to understand.
Thanks!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danzki*
> 
> Hello!
> I am new overclocker and i need your help. This thread is good but i can't understand everything.
> My CPU is i5 3570k with Macho HR-02 and motherboard AR Extreme4 Z77.
> I tried overclock them to 4.2Ghz but there is trouble choose right voltages because i don't know what is good to use.
> In idle cpu voltages are about 0.85V-0.96V but sometimes jump to over 1.0V. Core speed 1.6Ghz and jumps to 4.2Ghz.
> In stress voltages were 1.08-1.12V at 4.2Ghz core speed.
> I have two monitors and other of them is plug in my cpu integrated video card. Is that problem?
> I post a few picture to here and maybe you can understand better what i mean.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Idle
> 
> - Work
> Is everything right?
> 
> 
> Sorry if pictures are too large and my text is hard to understand.
> Thanks!


Everything looks good, your voltages are good, temperatures are good, and bios settings are right. My opinion: You have plenty of room to let your processor stretch its legs, I am quite sure that you could get to 4.5 with good temps and good voltage. Dont worry about the voltage jumping around at idle. Very, very rarely is there absolutely nothing that is using some CPU cycles in the background, and that will cause the volts to jump around a bit. Two monitors hooked up to the igpu is also not a problem for your processor, if you have a discrete graphics card, you might want to use that for both monitors instead, but it does no harm.


----------



## danzki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Everything looks good, your voltages are good, temperatures are good, and bios settings are right. My opinion: You have plenty of room to let your processor stretch its legs, I am quite sure that you could get to 4.5 with good temps and good voltage. Dont worry about the voltage jumping around at idle. Very, very rarely is there absolutely nothing that is using some CPU cycles in the background, and that will cause the volts to jump around a bit. Two monitors hooked up to the igpu is also not a problem for your processor, if you have a discrete graphics card, you might want to use that for both monitors instead, but it does no harm.


Thanks for answer!
I am sure when i know more of overclock i try to go 4.5Ghz. What do you think which voltages are good to try first? I mean where is start it.
And if i stay at 4.2Ghz what voltages you suggest for my core? Little bit more what i have now?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danzki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Everything looks good, your voltages are good, temperatures are good, and bios settings are right. My opinion: You have plenty of room to let your processor stretch its legs, I am quite sure that you could get to 4.5 with good temps and good voltage. Dont worry about the voltage jumping around at idle. Very, very rarely is there absolutely nothing that is using some CPU cycles in the background, and that will cause the volts to jump around a bit. Two monitors hooked up to the igpu is also not a problem for your processor, if you have a discrete graphics card, you might want to use that for both monitors instead, but it does no harm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for answer!
> I am sure when i know more of overclock i try to go 4.5Ghz. What do you think which voltages are good to try first? I mean where is start it.
> And if i stay at 4.2Ghz what voltages you suggest for my core? Little bit more what i have now?
Click to expand...

if you are stable, your voltages are fine for 4.2. I would just go ahead and set the multiplier for 4.5 and test for stability...whenever it fails, add turbo voltage until it passes. my guess is that it will take .060-.100 more voltage, so you can take larger steps until you get into that range of additional voltage.


----------



## Buffalo101

Can someone tell me why my motherboard (ASRock Pro3 Z77) doesn't allow fixed voltage? I'm pretty sure that it was an option before I updated my BIOS, but now I have Auto and Offset only.

I would really like to test fixed voltage because my Vcore is 1.3v when I run offset +0.005 at 4.2GHz. I can actually run 4.2GHz at auto voltage where it's only around 1.2v


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buffalo101*
> 
> Can someone tell me why my motherboard (ASRock Pro3 Z77) doesn't allow fixed voltage? I'm pretty sure that it was an option before I updated my BIOS, but now I have Auto and Offset only.
> 
> I would really like to test fixed voltage because my Vcore is 1.3v when I run offset +0.005 at 4.2GHz. I can actually run 4.2GHz at auto voltage where it's only around 1.2v


I cant answer "why" specifically, something went wrong, and it could be due to many things. Did you flash from a USB stick? Did you reset BIOS before and after the flash? The general rule of flashing BIOS is "if you dont have to, you really dont want to", if there are not specific problems that are pointing you to a bios flash, best to leave it alone. try reverting back to the last BIOS.

All is not lost, as fixed voltage is not your end goal anyway right?

From where you are now, you could likely stabilize 4.5 with little more effort and forgo the trouble of reflashing BIOS, finding stable fixed, then converting to offset. To get a lower voltage, you can drop to a lower LLC, like 4 or 5, and use a negative offset voltage. For 4.2 you could probably go pretty deep into the negative and maintain stability.


----------



## Buffalo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I cant answer "why" specifically, something went wrong, and it could be due to many things. Did you flash from a USB stick? Did you reset BIOS before and after the flash? The general rule of flashing BIOS is "if you dont have to, you really dont want to", if there are not specific problems that are pointing you to a bios flash, best to leave it alone. try reverting back to the last BIOS.
> 
> All is not lost, as fixed voltage is not your end goal anyway right?
> 
> From where you are now, you could likely stabilize 4.5 with little more effort and forgo the trouble of reflashing BIOS, finding stable fixed, then converting to offset. To get a lower voltage, you can drop to a lower LLC, like 4 or 5, and use a negative offset voltage. For 4.2 you could probably go pretty deep into the negative and maintain stability.


I'm completely green in OC'ing, but this guide explained how to update the BIOS and I did so. I don't think anything went bad. At least I didn't notice any errors during the install. Through a Google search it seems that other people also have the problem with no fixed voltage on their Pro3 boards.

Anyway, about the LLC. When you say levels, I'm getting a bit confused. In the BIOS there are only 100%, 75% and 0%. From what I have been able to learn, it seems that 100% gives least compensation and 0% most. Is that correct?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buffalo101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I cant answer "why" specifically, something went wrong, and it could be due to many things. Did you flash from a USB stick? Did you reset BIOS before and after the flash? The general rule of flashing BIOS is "if you dont have to, you really dont want to", if there are not specific problems that are pointing you to a bios flash, best to leave it alone. try reverting back to the last BIOS.
> 
> All is not lost, as fixed voltage is not your end goal anyway right?
> 
> From where you are now, you could likely stabilize 4.5 with little more effort and forgo the trouble of reflashing BIOS, finding stable fixed, then converting to offset. To get a lower voltage, you can drop to a lower LLC, like 4 or 5, and use a negative offset voltage. For 4.2 you could probably go pretty deep into the negative and maintain stability.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm completely green in OC'ing, but this guide explained how to update the BIOS and I did so. I don't think anything went bad. At least I didn't notice any errors during the install. Through a Google search it seems that other people also have the problem with no fixed voltage on their Pro3 boards.
> 
> Anyway, about the LLC. When you say levels, I'm getting a bit confused. In the BIOS there are only 100%, 75% and 0%. From what I have been able to learn, it seems that 100% gives least compensation and 0% most. Is that correct?
Click to expand...

I do not have that board, so I cant answer that. But a quick way to test would be to figure out which one gives the most vDroop. which you can calculate by taking the MAX vCore and subtracting the load Vcore. Since you are trying to lower VCore, you would want more Vdroop, which I am assuming would be 0% compensation, giving you less voltage under a constant load.


----------



## Buffalo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I do not have that board, so I cant answer that. But a quick way to test would be to figure out which one gives the most vDroop. which you can calculate by taking the MAX vCore and subtracting the load Vcore. Since you are trying to lower VCore, you would want more Vdroop, which I am assuming would be 0% compensation, giving you less voltage under a constant load.


Thanks for the explanation, definitely learning something
 






Currently my LLC is set to 50% (I assumed that was a good middle ground) and my MAX Vcore in HWMonitor is 1.280v and the load is also 1.280v. Does that mean a Vdroop of 0?

I tried to do the negative offset and I'm now on -0.030v (4.2GHz) and it helps slightly on the temps. The hottest core has gone down from 90C to 86C... still insanely high for 4.2GHz I guess.

When I use the negative offset voltage, does that only effect load voltage or idle too?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buffalo101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I do not have that board, so I cant answer that. But a quick way to test would be to figure out which one gives the most vDroop. which you can calculate by taking the MAX vCore and subtracting the load Vcore. Since you are trying to lower VCore, you would want more Vdroop, which I am assuming would be 0% compensation, giving you less voltage under a constant load.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, definitely learning something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently my LLC is set to 50% (I assumed that was a good middle ground) and my MAX Vcore in HWMonitor is 1.280v and the load is also 1.280v. Does that mean a Vdroop of 0?
> 
> I tried to do the negative offset and I'm now on -0.030v (4.2GHz) and it helps slightly on the temps. The hottest core has gone down from 90C to 86C... still insanely high for 4.2GHz I guess.
> 
> When I use the negative offset voltage, does that only effect load voltage or idle too?
Click to expand...

you should see some drop with 50% LLC, there might be more wrong with your BIOS flash than just a missing setting. I would highly suggest pulling the battery/unplug power, and flashing back one or two BIOS updates, or at minimum re flashing the current one.

Also, you can go further into the negative with offset, the only caveat is that going too low will affect your stability at idle. 1.280 should also be enough for 4.4 or 4.5 or maybe more, changing to those multipliers wont change your voltage/heat at all.


----------



## Buffalo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you should see some drop with 50% LLC, there might be more wrong with your BIOS flash than just a missing setting. I would highly suggest pulling the battery/unplug power, and flashing back one or two BIOS updates, or at minimum re flashing the current one.
> 
> Also, you can go further into the negative with offset, the only caveat is that going too low will affect your stability at idle. 1.280 should also be enough for 4.4 or 4.5 or maybe more, changing to those multipliers wont change your voltage/heat at all.


I went to -0.060 and one of the cores started failing during Small FFTs test in prime95. Also I tried bumping the multiplier but then the system crashed when it loaded Windows.

When you say flashing the BIOS, do you mean to update it to the newest one from ASRock? I'm not expert at BIOS updates, so obviously I didn't keep a backup of the original :/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buffalo101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you should see some drop with 50% LLC, there might be more wrong with your BIOS flash than just a missing setting. I would highly suggest pulling the battery/unplug power, and flashing back one or two BIOS updates, or at minimum re flashing the current one.
> 
> Also, you can go further into the negative with offset, the only caveat is that going too low will affect your stability at idle. 1.280 should also be enough for 4.4 or 4.5 or maybe more, changing to those multipliers wont change your voltage/heat at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to -0.060 and one of the cores started failing during Small FFTs test in prime95. Also I tried bumping the multiplier but then the system crashed when it loaded Windows.
> 
> When you say flashing the BIOS, do you mean to update it to the newest one from ASRock? I'm not expert at BIOS updates, so obviously I didn't keep a backup of the original :/
Click to expand...

I mean, reflash the one you have, but first pull the battery and the power chord and let the last bit of juice leak out so it forces a BIOS reset. You dont want to flash over an overclock, you want to flash over a default BIOS.

Edit to add: if your chip is having stability issues at 4.2 with 1.26, you should probably just stabilize 4.2 with as low of voltage as possible, or upgrade your cooling before pushing higher. It sounds like it might be a volt hungry chip, with voltage comes heat, and you are close to that threashold already.


----------



## Dunsparth

Changed it too +.004 for the turbo and doing +.015 for the offset at 4.5 ghz
been running a prime 95 test for 30 mins and this is where everythings staying do u think i have more streaching room if i want it does everything look okay.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunsparth*
> 
> Changed it too +.004 for the turbo and doing +.015 for the offset at 4.5 ghz
> been running a prime 95 test for 30 mins and this is where everythings staying do u think i have more streaching room if i want it does everything look okay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think that is a solid looking overclock, voltage is good for keeping that chip around a long time, and your temperature is in the comfort zone for sure. 4.5 is a nice overclock for daily use. The law of diminishing returns accelerates heavily if you go much higher.


----------



## Dunsparth

This picture was taken at 1 hour of prime 95 while doing other things on the PC browsing the web lol.
seems like its good so i think ill keep it here.


Thanks for all the help.
i stream and play games so i think ill stay here should be good enough for what i do.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunsparth*
> 
> This picture was taken at 1 hour of prime 95 while doing other things on the PC browsing the web lol.
> seems like its good so i think ill keep it here.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help.
> i stream and play games so i think ill stay here should be good enough for what i do.


did you drop down to 4.1? your last pic had 4.5


----------



## DeusAres

Thanks to this guide I was able to overclock my 3570k to 4.4 GHz. I tried OCing my CPU a couple of months ago, but I was unable to get past 4.2 GHz without using insane amounts of volts. I also kept getting BSODs. After using this guide, I was able to achieve an astounding 4.4 GHz with minimal increases in voltage. I attempted to go for 4.5 GHz, but unfortunately, my CPU cooler isn't good enough. My temps were in the 90-95*C range.

For reference, I'm using the following parts...

-i5 3570k => CPU
-ASRock Z75 Pro3 => Motherboard
-NZXT Havik 140 => CPU Cooler
-8GB G.Skill RAM @1866MHz 9-10-9-24

I'm still running prime95 in order to further test the stability, and my temps are around 80*C at full load. I'm happy with it so far. I didn't expect to get this far on an $85 motherboard. I'm gonna try my best to let this run for 24 hours. Hopefully things won't get too hot.


----------



## Proxish

Can someone help me please, I just don't understand what I should be setting the LLC to, or what to do to find my lowest voltage and highest overclock. I have read this guide through seven times, and I just don't understand. Normally I'm fine with this type of thing, but it's driving me nuts now.

I'm stable at 4.4GHz, hitting 74c max after a half hour Prime95, averaged at 60c, but I'd like to see if I can push it any higher.
I've attached images of my settings below, any help would be appreciated.
My system is listed in the sig.


----------



## inedenimadam

@Proxish

Your BIOS settings look fine. You did not mention what your loaded VCore is, but if your are loading below 1.35ish, then you still have room.

there are really only three steps from here.

1.up multiplier by 1
2.increase turbo by .004 until stable (usually takes between .030-.050 for each multiplier added)
3.rinse/repeat until you reach thermal limit, voltage limit, or desired multiplier.


----------



## Proxish

Thank you for the help, I'll start doing that over the next day and see what I get.

I'm not sure how to properly read my VCore, I'm running Prime95 right now and my core voltage is running at 1.120-1.128. But am I supposed to read it like that, or the highest it's peaked? I couldn't find any information on what to do with LLC and VCore, or at least, if I did I didn't understand it.


----------



## Proxish

Sitting at 1.136v to 1.144v now.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Proxish*
> 
> Sitting at 1.136v to 1.144v now.


You have plenty of room for additional voltage and could likely stabilize 4.8-5.0 if you upgrade your cooling solution. With your current set-up 4.5-4.6 might be about as far as you can go and maintain comfortable temperatures.

Then again...there is always the free temperature drop if you have the constitution


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Proxish*
> 
> Thank you for the help, I'll start doing that over the next day and see what I get.
> 
> I'm not sure how to properly read my VCore, I'm running Prime95 right now and my core voltage is running at 1.120-1.128. But am I supposed to read it like that, or the highest it's peaked? I couldn't find any information on what to do with LLC and VCore, or at least, if I did I didn't understand it.


I would set LLC to Level 3 or 2. What is your idle vcore in CPU-z? What multiplier are you trying to reach?

You will definitely want to run Prime 95 longer then 30 minutes for final stability test. I ran mine for 8 hours but others recommend 12.


----------



## Megagoth1702

Wow man, I just updated my BIOS and lost my OC settings in the process. Your guide helped me get my CPU back to normal. Obviously after a few stable years you forget overclocking so thank you a lot!


----------



## Proxish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You have plenty of room for additional voltage and could likely stabilize 4.8-5.0 if you upgrade your cooling solution. With your current set-up 4.5-4.6 might be about as far as you can go and maintain comfortable temperatures.
> 
> Then again...there is always the free temperature drop if you have the constitution


I've wanted to delid for a long time now, but I'm in no place to replace it if I **** it up, so for not, I'm staying safe.
What kind of upgrade do you think is necessary? I was looking at the H100, it's going for a decent deal, the only other thing I've been looking at is the Noctua NH-D14, but because I have high profile ram, I'd have to move the ram over for it to fit.
What do you think?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would set LLC to Level 3 or 2. What is your idle vcore in CPU-z? What multiplier are you trying to reach?
> 
> You will definitely want to run Prime 95 longer then 30 minutes for final stability test. I ran mine for 8 hours but others recommend 12.


Right now, my Core Voltage as I sit here typing is hovering around 0.912v to 0.920v.
I'd love to reach 5Ghz, wouldn't be interested in going any higher than that.

Can you please explain how I'm supposed to know whether to up my LLC or not? I don't really understand how I'm supposed to know.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Proxish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You have plenty of room for additional voltage and could likely stabilize 4.8-5.0 if you upgrade your cooling solution. With your current set-up 4.5-4.6 might be about as far as you can go and maintain comfortable temperatures.
> 
> Then again...there is always the free temperature drop if you have the constitution
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted to delid for a long time now, but I'm in no place to replace it if I **** it up, so for not, I'm staying safe.
> What kind of upgrade do you think is necessary? I was looking at the H100, it's going for a decent deal, the only other thing I've been looking at is the Noctua NH-D14, but because I have high profile ram, I'd have to move the ram over for it to fit.
> What do you think?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would set LLC to Level 3 or 2. What is your idle vcore in CPU-z? What multiplier are you trying to reach?
> 
> You will definitely want to run Prime 95 longer then 30 minutes for final stability test. I ran mine for 8 hours but others recommend 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now, my Core Voltage as I sit here typing is hovering around 0.912v to 0.920v.
> I'd love to reach 5Ghz, wouldn't be interested in going any higher than that.
> 
> Can you please explain how I'm supposed to know whether to up my LLC or not? I don't really understand how I'm supposed to know.
Click to expand...

LLC:

Intel designed Vdroop into the chips for a good reason, so completely defeating it is not always a good thing. I look at it like merging onto a highway. When you first turn onto the highway, you have to mash the gas a little harder to get up to the speed you are trying to reach. Once you reach that speed, you can ease off the gas a little to maintain, you dont need to mash it as hard as you did when you were on the on ramp. Same thing with your chip, when it increases speed, a little extra voltage is good to ensure that the speeds between idle and turbo have the juice they need, once it reaches max speed, it can droop a little and still maintain speed. If you are merging onto a slow moving silicon highway, you can let the processor droop more. But if you are going balls to the wall, then you want to defeat as much of that vdroop as you can so your chip doesnt drop out. LLC 4-5 is good up to 43x or so, 3-2 is good for 44-47, and 1 should be reserved for 4.8+. These are just rough estimates from working with my chip and your results may vary.

Your cooler:

Anything that you can do to get your temperatures down will allow your processor to stretch its legs further. Under 1.2V and already at 75C? not really stellar results, fine for every day use, but it doesnt leave much headroom to push on. Your voltage, on the other hand, is low enough that you can push forward, provided you find a way to keep temps where they are now. A tad higher would still be acceptable too. The h100i gets good reviews, but I have never owned one. I did a custom EK loop, dellided, and use a naked mount...I run 5.0 @ 1.4ish (hard to know for sure, my board has crappy voltage reporting) and never break 60C.

Stress Testing:

Lucky23 hit the nail on the head, stress testing for 30 minutes is fine for a quick dirty test before you move on to the next multiplier, but in order to be "stable," a considerably longer test is highly suggested, as you never know which instruction set it is that will make your chip show its needs.

Your chip:

You have an above average chip based upon your voltage requirements at 4.4, provided you follow the suggestions in regards to cooling, you might be able to get 4.7-4.8, anything higher than that and you will need to dellid and plan on getting a custom loop. As of right now, I would not suggest anything higher than 4.5 because you are close to the edge of the thermal comfort zone.

Hope any of that helps!


----------



## Proxish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> LLC:
> 
> Intel designed Vdroop into the chips for a good reason, so completely defeating it is not always a good thing. I look at it like merging onto a highway. When you first turn onto the highway, you have to mash the gas a little harder to get up to the speed you are trying to reach. Once you reach that speed, you can ease off the gas a little to maintain, you dont need to mash it as hard as you did when you were on the on ramp. Same thing with your chip, when it increases speed, a little extra voltage is good to ensure that the speeds between idle and turbo have the juice they need, once it reaches max speed, it can droop a little and still maintain speed. If you are merging onto a slow moving silicon highway, you can let the processor droop more. But if you are going balls to the wall, then you want to defeat as much of that vdroop as you can so your chip doesnt drop out. LLC 4-5 is good up to 43x or so, 3-2 is good for 44-47, and 1 should be reserved for 4.8+. These are just rough estimates from working with my chip and your results may vary.
> 
> Your cooler:
> 
> Anything that you can do to get your temperatures down will allow your processor to stretch its legs further. Under 1.2V and already at 75C? not really stellar results, fine for every day use, but it doesnt leave much headroom to push on. Your voltage, on the other hand, is low enough that you can push forward, provided you find a way to keep temps where they are now. A tad higher would still be acceptable too. The h100i gets good reviews, but I have never owned one. I did a custom EK loop, dellided, and use a naked mount...I run 5.0 @ 1.4ish (hard to know for sure, my board has crappy voltage reporting) and never break 60C.
> 
> Stress Testing:
> 
> Lucky23 hit the nail on the head, stress testing for 30 minutes is fine for a quick dirty test before you move on to the next multiplier, but in order to be "stable," a considerably longer test is highly suggested, as you never know which instruction set it is that will make your chip show its needs.
> 
> Your chip:
> 
> You have an above average chip based upon your voltage requirements at 4.4, provided you follow the suggestions in regards to cooling, you might be able to get 4.7-4.8, anything higher than that and you will need to dellid and plan on getting a custom loop. As of right now, I would not suggest anything higher than 4.5 because you are close to the edge of the thermal comfort zone.
> 
> Hope any of that helps!


Thank you for all your help and advice.
I still don't entirely understand LLC, but I do have a better idea now.

I tried to get to 4.6GHz while you were writing, but I've now taken it back down to 4.5GHz with a +0.008 and it seems stable enough.
I'm going to run a half hour test now, and then run a longer one when I next go to sleep.

I'll buy a H100 then and replace my current cooler and see if I can get any higher.
I didn't know that I shouldn't break 60c, I though I was fine up to 80c. It does seem to average 60c, only peaked to 74c for about 5 seconds, maybe less.
I'll probably go custom loop and de-lid on my next build in a few years. For now, I'll stay safe and try not to break this lol.

I'll post back here in a week or so when the H100 arrives, if I need any help.

Thanks again for all your help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Proxish*
> 
> IRight now, my Core Voltage as I sit here typing is hovering around *0.912v to 0.920v.*
> I'd love to reach 5Ghz, wouldn't be interested in going any higher than that.
> 
> Can you please explain how I'm supposed to know whether to up my LLC or not? I don't really understand how I'm supposed to know.


Thats a very good idle vcore. You will want to keep your offset where its at otherwise your idle vcore will increase. So now you will only want to increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load vcore.

LLC minimizes Vdroop.

Unfortunately the newer bios versions that we have do not show full load vcore, instead it displays the current vcore that the CPU is using while in bios.

The older bios that came with my board would display the full load vcore. This is more useful because with this information you would be able to adjust you LLC level based on the amount of Vdroop you are receiving when looking at the voltage difference between bios and Prime 95

If you looking at the H100 or wanting to stay around the $100 range then look at the Glacer, CM's version of the H220
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103196&Tpk=glacer


----------



## Proxish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Thats a very good idle vcore. You will want to keep your offset where its at otherwise your idle vcore will increase. So now you will only want to increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load vcore.
> 
> LLC minimizes Vdroop.
> 
> Unfortunately the newer bios versions that we have do not show full load vcore, instead it displays the current vcore that the CPU is using while in bios.
> 
> The older bios that came with my board would display the full load vcore. This is more useful because with this information you would be able to adjust you LLC level based on the amount of Vdroop you are receiving when looking at the voltage difference between bios and Prime 95


Sorry, I still don't understand LLC and I don't understand VDroop, I won't waste any more of your time on it though, I'll go back and read more information on LLC and VDroop until I understand.

I've just run a Prime95 at 4.5GHz for 30 minutes.
Hit 65c, 75c, 70c, 70c. Though it seemed to average around 60c.
I'll definitely be ordering the H100 tonight to balance things out.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Proxish*
> 
> IRight now, my Core Voltage as I sit here typing is hovering around *0.912v to 0.920v.*
> I'd love to reach 5Ghz, wouldn't be interested in going any higher than that.
> 
> Can you please explain how I'm supposed to know whether to up my LLC or not? I don't really understand how I'm supposed to know.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a very good idle vcore. You will want to keep your offset where its at otherwise your idle vcore will increase. So now you will only want to increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load vcore.
> 
> LLC minimizes Vdroop.
> 
> Unfortunately the newer bios versions that we have do not show full load vcore, instead it displays the current vcore that the CPU is using while in bios.
> 
> The older bios that came with my board would display the full load vcore. This is more useful because with this information you would be able to adjust you LLC level based on the amount of Vdroop you are receiving when looking at the voltage difference between bios and Prime 95
> 
> If you looking at the H100 or wanting to stay around the $100 range then look at the Glacer, CM's version of the H220
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103196&Tpk=glacer
Click to expand...

Thats what you are running right? It looks like a great way to jump into watercooling without cornering yourself into throwing out a cooler when you want to expand. I like your anti-kink solution as well. Thats a pretty slick watercooling setup for what is being marketed at the AIO market( it really isnt one though, is it?).


----------



## Lucky 23

I'm running the Eisberg another Cooler Master (alphacool) AIO. The Glacer is also expandable like the eisberg


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I'm running the Eisberg another Cooler Master (alphacool) AIO. The Glacer is also expandable like the eisberg


I knew you had something like that. I didn't know that CM was making more than one line/name. I might look into something along those lines for my son's build, if/when we ever get around to it.

While I have you here...

Do you know why my computer wakes up from sleep but leaves the dispay blank? Like if it goes to sleep watching a youtube video, when I wake it I can hear the video, but the monitors are getting no signal...As of right now I just shut all the way down and leave sleep disabled, but it would be nice to have it working again. C-states in bios are just like in the guide C1E enabled, the rest disabled...5%minumum, 100%max...I dont get it...

any ideas?


----------



## Lucky 23

Honestly I'm not sure, sleep mode seemed to always cause some issue with all my systems. I disable it 100%.

Do you have an SSD + HDD or only HDD?

I only have a HDD. I always make it so the HDD does not sleep since this also seemed to cause problems


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Honestly I'm not sure, sleep mode seemed to always cause some issue with all my systems. I disable it 100%.
> 
> Do you have an SSD + HDD or only HDD?
> 
> I only have a HDD. I always make it so the HDD does not sleep since this also seemed to cause problems


just a HDD for now. sleep is disabled 100%, and HDD does not sleep either. So no magic bullet?


----------



## Lucky 23

Not that i know of. Sorry


----------



## MIGhunter

When you update your bios, can you just use the latest version or do you need to do more than one update?


----------



## Lucky 23

Installing the latest bios is all you need to do. There are some youtube videos for ASrock boards if you want see someone update bios before you do it on your board.

Just don't pull out the flash drive until its completed. My comp rebooted then finished the bios install so wait till you get back to the desktop before removing.


----------



## fredxyz

Hello, I searched all around but couldnt find a solution to my problem.

My setup:
*Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 + i5 2500k*

It used to run just fine at 4.4ghz in stock BIOS and voltagens in auto. After I updated the BIOS to *2.30* the CPU started overheating to max temp in Prime95 Blend test (reaches 98 degrees than starts throtling down to prevent damage). I had to leave it configured to no overclock at all to keep it stable. The cooler and case hasn't changed. Only BIOS version and a VGA upgrade.

I see in Core Temp that the Vcore voltages reach around 1.41 and 1.42 and I think that's the cause of the overheat. The fact is that nothing I change in Setup makes any difference in the Vcore voltages. I tried all in AUTO and tried different Offset values for both CPU en Turbo voltage but makes no difference. The Mobo keeps sending a lot of voltage to CPU and I can't control it.
Tried to go back for old BIOS but the older available in Asrock website is 2.10 and that didn't help, nor 2.20. So flashed 2.30 again.

Anyone can give me some light on how to *control and limit the Vcore voltages?*

Thanks a lot!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredxyz*
> 
> Hello, I searched all around but couldnt find a solution to my problem.
> 
> My setup:
> *Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 + i5 2500k*
> 
> It used to run just fine at 4.4ghz in stock BIOS and voltagens in auto. After I updated the BIOS to *2.30* the CPU started overheating to max temp in Prime95 Blend test (reaches 98 degrees than starts throtling down to prevent damage). I had to leave it configured to no overclock at all to keep it stable. The cooler and case hasn't changed. Only BIOS version and a VGA upgrade.
> 
> I see in Core Temp that the Vcore voltages reach around 1.41 and 1.42 and I think that's the cause of the overheat. The fact is that nothing I change in Setup makes any difference in the Vcore voltages. I tried all in AUTO and tried different Offset values for both CPU en Turbo voltage but makes no difference. The Mobo keeps sending a lot of voltage to CPU and I can't control it.
> Tried to go back for old BIOS but the older available in Asrock website is 2.10 and that didn't help, nor 2.20. So flashed 2.30 again.
> 
> Anyone can give me some light on how to *control and limit the Vcore voltages?*
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Can you post some screen shots of your BIOS? It is a general rule to reset everything to default before flashing a new BIOS.


----------



## Mbalmer

I finally put some time into trying to overclock my 3570k beyond a basic 4.2. I have reached 4.7 on air and have run prime for an hour and then got bored and played games. I have been using it like this for a day or two with no crashes or problems. I am on air with a hyper 212 evo in a push/pull configuration. I told myself that I would stop when my temps hit 90*C and after my prime test the highest it had been was right at 90. At this point I don't know if I should back it down to like 4.5 just because I don't know if running this high will be okay in the long run. I would like the chip to last another year then I will get the urge to update. Plus if more games are going to start taking advantage of hyperthreading then I am going to move up faster.

Long story short, am I ok running with this overclock 24hrs?

I tried to hit 4.8 on the same voltage, but it crashed right away. I don't want to go up anymore on the voltage.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I finally put some time into trying to overclock my 3570k beyond a basic 4.2. I have reached 4.7 on air and have run prime for an hour and then got bored and played games. I have been using it like this for a day or two with no crashes or problems. I am on air with a hyper 212 evo in a push/pull configuration. I told myself that I would stop when my temps hit 90*C and after my prime test the highest it had been was right at 90. At this point I don't know if I should back it down to like 4.5 just because I don't know if running this high will be okay in the long run. I would like the chip to last another year then I will get the urge to update. Plus if more games are going to start taking advantage of hyperthreading then I am going to move up faster.
> 
> Long story short, am I ok running with this overclock 24hrs?
> 
> I tried to hit 4.8 on the same voltage, but it crashed right away. I don't want to go up anymore on the voltage.


What voltage are you running at? Add +30-50mV to whatever setting you have and that should be your real voltage. I'm currently running a 3770k (including correction) @ 1.3v (1.246mv setting) - 4.5Ghz for more than 6 months now and the most I hit playing games (Like Crysis 3 and CPU intensice games) for 6+ hours is 72C (highest core temp). I also ran P95 and the highest core temp I got was 90C. The chip is fine at 70-80C, so running that at 24/7 as long as your voltage is @1.3v or lower should be good.


----------



## Mbalmer

My CPU voltage offset according to the ASRock extreme tuning utility is at +0.150. I'm really new to this and I find the language very confusing. It sounds like I need to turn that down by your comment. Is that true. I can't remember what it was when I was running prime 95 according to CPUID HWMonitor and CPUID. Should I find that out for you?

EDIT: I started to run Prime again and it is running at 1.32 V with the highest being 1.352 V and lowest 1.152 V according to HWMonitor. That is the CPU VCORE. Is that what I should look at? Also, according to CPU-Z it is at 1.320 V and Core Temp the VID is at 1.236 v. So many things mean the same thing as far as I can tell.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> My CPU voltage offset according to the ASRock extreme tuning utility is at +0.150. I'm really new to this and I find the language very confusing. It sounds like I need to turn that down by your comment. Is that true. I can't remember what it was when I was running prime 95 according to CPUID HWMonitor and CPUID. Should I find that out for you?
> 
> EDIT: I started to run Prime again and it is running at 1.32 V with the highest being 1.352 V and lowest 1.152 V according to HWMonitor. That is the CPU VCORE. Is that what I should look at? Also, according to CPU-Z it is at 1.320 V and Core Temp the VID is at 1.236 v. So many things mean the same thing as far as I can tell.


Woah, don't overclock using software, it is much safer to OC through the BIOS. have you followed the guide from page 1 to the letter? I suggest going through it step by step since it's pretty much straightforward and it does come with definitions so it removes confusion.

To try and answer some of your questions, and to help resolve some confusion I suggest you use HWinfo since it has everything you need in terms of what to look out for. I'm assuming your OCing using the OFFSET, ok? What you want to look at HWinfo is the Core#0 VID, #1 VID, #2 VID, and #3 VID. this gives you the exact voltage that is running per each core. when the CPU is not being stressed you should see a 0.9++ (more or less) voltage in there for all 4 cores. watch the same one to see where each core voltage sits at when your stressing it and that should be what your voltage is (+30-50mV correction). so if you're saying that you see 1.352 and you add the 30~50mv, your actual Vcore should be between 1.382-1.402v. I personally think that's a little to high to be running 24/7.

Do the test after following the guide step by step from page 1 using the BIOS to OC and not the extreme tuner and then report back here.


----------



## Mbalmer

The only thing I see in HWMonitor that has Core# 0, Core# 1, Core # 2, Core # 3 shows temperature and not voltage. The voltage under 3570k reads 1.236 with a max of 1.246.

The readings I gave before were listed under the ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 tab.

EDIT: I did overclock in the BIOS and followed the instructions until I got to 4.5. At that point I just used the software to see how high I could go and then I was going to go back in the BIOS and put my findings in there. I think at this point I am going to just lower back to the 4.5 and be happy with that.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> The only thing I see in HWMonitor that has Core# 0, Core# 1, Core # 2, Core # 3 shows temperature and not voltage. The voltage under 3570k reads 1.236 with a max of 1.246.
> 
> The readings I gave before were listed under the ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 tab.
> 
> EDIT: I did overclock in the BIOS and followed the instructions until I got to 4.5. At that point I just used the software to see how high I could go and then I was going to go back in the BIOS and put my findings in there. I think at this point I am going to just lower back to the 4.5 and be happy with that.


Cool it's better to be safe and seriously running at 4.5Ghz is pretty good and it won't bottleneck any single or dual GPU cards out there (yet). As for the voltage not being reported in HWinfo, I believe it's the limitation of the Extreme 4 sensors on the board.


----------



## Strileckifunk

My Extreme4 has no issues displaying the voltage in HWmonitor.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Cool it's better to be safe and seriously running at 4.5Ghz is pretty good and it won't bottleneck any single or dual GPU cards out there (yet). As for the voltage not being reported in HWinfo, I believe it's the limitation of the Extreme 4 sensors on the board.


I found a way to see the 4 cores separately in Core Temp and the four cores at 4.5 are around 1.2260. It goes up to 1.2310 sometimes but right back down.

EDIT: FUNK, I just downloaded this a couple of days ago so I'm sure I have the most up to date version..maybe not?? All I see is temperature...weird.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I found a way to see the 4 cores separately in Core Temp and the four cores at 4.5 are around 1.2260. It goes up to 1.2310 sometimes but right back down.
> 
> EDIT: FUNK, I just downloaded this a couple of days ago so I'm sure I have the most up to date version..maybe not?? All I see is temperature...weird.


When you start it up try and click on "sensors only" and then hit run.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> When you start it up try and click on "sensors only" and then hit run.


I don't see that as an option anywhere. It is version 1.23.0.

EDIT: I am more comfortable with the 4.5 overclock. Thanks again for your help. +1


----------



## guska

Due to the fact that there's 736 pages, I have only read the first 3 or 4, the last 3 or 4, and a selection in the middle,so forgive me if this has been asked before, but using the Prime Test in the first post, I get immediate rounding errors on 4-6 cores, with the rest failing shortly thereafter. I'm using an i7 2700K, currently at 4.8gHz, and +0.005/+0.004 (still happens with the core set as high as 1.5v and turbo at +0.012). Normal blend works fine after 'Priming' with a minute or 2 of In-place large FFTs, and was stable 3 hours later. I suspected RAM, but memtest came up fine, and still happening at 1.7v Dram. Is the custom blend a must? Or is standard blend fine for testing?

I7 2700K
ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional
G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 2x8Gb
Thermal take Evo_Blue 750W PSU

Can post screenshots and provide more details if needed.


----------



## guska

Sorry for the double post, but Tapatalk doesn't let me edit for some reason.

I just tried the recommended blend again and it worked fine for 8 minutes at about 80C, then the temps said 'screw you' and spiked to 98 within the space of 30 seconds. Might have to pull the cooler and double check that I didn't derp when I refreshed the paste earlier today.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guska*
> 
> Due to the fact that there's 736 pages, I have only read the first 3 or 4, the last 3 or 4, and a selection in the middle,so forgive me if this has been asked before, but using the Prime Test in the first post, I get immediate rounding errors on 4-6 cores, with the rest failing shortly thereafter. I'm using an i7 2700K, currently at 4.8gHz, and +0.005/+0.004 (still happens with the core set as high as 1.5v and turbo at +0.012). Normal blend works fine after 'Priming' with a minute or 2 of In-place large FFTs, and was stable 3 hours later. I suspected RAM, but memtest came up fine, and still happening at 1.7v Dram. Is the custom blend a must? Or is standard blend fine for testing?
> 
> I7 2700K
> ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional
> G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600 2x8Gb
> Thermal take Evo_Blue 750W PSU
> 
> Can post screenshots and provide more details if needed.


Blend test is pretty much the gold standard for testing, if you cant pass it, then you are not stable. standard blend does not test enough RAM. rounding errors and core failures are sure signs of instability. Large FFTs are usually easier on the processor than the small, and unless you only plan on running large instruction set on your machine, you should not ignore the rest. The small stress the system more and will generate considerably more heat. l is there a reason you are shooting for 4.8 specifically? 1.5 is a lot of voltage, you should try to keep it under 1.35ish.

Start back at the beginning and try to stabilize 4.0 and work your way up from there. run your RAM to spec while overclocking.


----------



## guska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Blend test is pretty much the gold standard for testing, if you cant pass it, then you are not stable. standard blend does not test enough RAM. rounding errors and core failures are sure signs of instability. Large FFTs are usually easier on the processor than the small, and unless you only plan on running large instruction set on your machine, you should not ignore the rest. The small stress the system more and will generate considerably more heat. l is there a reason you are shooting for 4.8 specifically? 1.5 is a lot of voltage, you should try to keep it under 1.35ish.
> 
> Start back at the beginning and try to stabilize 4.0 and work your way up from there. run your RAM to spec while overclocking.


As I said in my next post, it's now running as far as temps let it, which I will be addressing next. The cooler is certainly up to the task (Thermaltake Trio OCK) but I may have put a little too much paste on when I replaced it after cleaning. Related question, does Arctic Silver 5 have a shelf life?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guska*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Blend test is pretty much the gold standard for testing, if you cant pass it, then you are not stable. standard blend does not test enough RAM. rounding errors and core failures are sure signs of instability. Large FFTs are usually easier on the processor than the small, and unless you only plan on running large instruction set on your machine, you should not ignore the rest. The small stress the system more and will generate considerably more heat. l is there a reason you are shooting for 4.8 specifically? 1.5 is a lot of voltage, you should try to keep it under 1.35ish.
> 
> Start back at the beginning and try to stabilize 4.0 and work your way up from there. run your RAM to spec while overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said in my next post, it's now running as far as temps let it, which I will be addressing next. The cooler is certainly up to the task (Thermaltake Trio OCK) but I may have put a little too much paste on when I replaced it after cleaning. Related question, does Arctic Silver 5 have a shelf life?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guska*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Blend test is pretty much the gold standard for testing, if you cant pass it, then you are not stable. standard blend does not test enough RAM. rounding errors and core failures are sure signs of instability. Large FFTs are usually easier on the processor than the small, and unless you only plan on running large instruction set on your machine, you should not ignore the rest. The small stress the system more and will generate considerably more heat. l is there a reason you are shooting for 4.8 specifically? 1.5 is a lot of voltage, you should try to keep it under 1.35ish.
> 
> Start back at the beginning and try to stabilize 4.0 and work your way up from there. run your RAM to spec while overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said in my next post, it's now running as far as temps let it, which I will be addressing next. The cooler is certainly up to the task (Thermaltake Trio OCK) but I may have put a little too much paste on when I replaced it after cleaning. Related question, does Arctic Silver 5 have a shelf life?
Click to expand...

1.5V on air is asking allot. You might be able to do it, but I doubt it. Either way, your current settings at 4.8 are crying for more voltage, and I dont see any headroom for it. I would advise against going over the rated absolute max from intel, and really suggest staying under 1.35 on air. AS5 should be good as long as it has not separated or dried up.


----------



## guska

I was shooting for 4.8 because it was the highest that I could get windows to boot. I was looking for a little extra over the 4.5 I had it at. The 1.5 was a test run, to see if more voltage would have fixed the issue, I would never have expected it to be temp stable at that. I'm fairly new to this, so believe me, I'm trying to suck all this in like a sponge.

What I have gathered so far, is that 4.8 might just be unobtainable with my current cooling, so I should back it off and settle for 4.5/4.6 until I can afford to put a decent water system together.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guska*
> 
> I was shooting for 4.8 because it was the highest that I could get windows to boot. I was looking for a little extra over the 4.5 I had it at. The 1.5 was a test run, to see if more voltage would have fixed the issue, I would never have expected it to be temp stable at that. I'm fairly new to this, so believe me, I'm trying to suck all this in like a sponge.
> 
> What I have gathered so far, is that 4.8 might just be unobtainable with my current cooling, so I should back it off and settle for 4.5/4.6 until I can afford to put a decent water system together.
> 
> Thanks for all the info.


yeah, unfortunately it sounds like 4.8 might be out of reach on air. 1.35 and 80C under full load test should be the comfort limits on air. I dont know what you are using your machine for, but if you're gaming on the machine, the difference in FPS can be measured using one hand, and often measured within the confines of how many fingers you can fit in your nose at once.


----------



## fredxyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredxyz*
> 
> Hello, I searched all around but couldnt find a solution to my problem.
> 
> My setup:
> *Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 + i5 2500k*
> 
> It used to run just fine at 4.4ghz in stock BIOS and voltagens in auto. After I updated the BIOS to *2.30* the CPU started overheating to max temp in Prime95 Blend test (reaches 98 degrees than starts throtling down to prevent damage). I had to leave it configured to no overclock at all to keep it stable. The cooler and case hasn't changed. Only BIOS version and a VGA upgrade.
> 
> I see in Core Temp that the Vcore voltages reach around 1.41 and 1.42 and I think that's the cause of the overheat. The fact is that nothing I change in Setup makes any difference in the Vcore voltages. I tried all in AUTO and tried different Offset values for both CPU en Turbo voltage but makes no difference. The Mobo keeps sending a lot of voltage to CPU and I can't control it.
> Tried to go back for old BIOS but the older available in Asrock website is 2.10 and that didn't help, nor 2.20. So flashed 2.30 again.
> 
> Anyone can give me some light on how to *control and limit the Vcore voltages?*
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Can you post some screen shots of your BIOS? It is a general rule to reset everything to default before flashing a new BIOS.


Heres the screen shots. I've tryed many different settings for voltage and duration and also read the first page tutorial. Nothing I do makes any difference in the voltage applied to the CPU, wich causes it to overheat

Thanks!


----------



## guska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, unfortunately it sounds like 4.8 might be out of reach on air. 1.35 and 80C under full load test should be the comfort limits on air. I dont know what you are using your machine for, but if you're gaming on the machine, the difference in FPS can be measured using one hand, and often measured within the confines of how many fingers you can fit in your nose at once.


Hahaha, very well said! I am indeed using it for gaming, but you know how it is, always want a bit more for 'free'. I might go look into what makes a good water system, as I've always wanted to do it, and this forum seems to have a lot of good info.

Thanks again.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guska*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, unfortunately it sounds like 4.8 might be out of reach on air. 1.35 and 80C under full load test should be the comfort limits on air. I dont know what you are using your machine for, but if you're gaming on the machine, the difference in FPS can be measured using one hand, and often measured within the confines of how many fingers you can fit in your nose at once.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, very well said! I am indeed using it for gaming, but you know how it is, always want a bit more for 'free'. I might go look into what makes a good water system, as I've always wanted to do it, and this forum seems to have a lot of good info.
> 
> Thanks again.
Click to expand...

I had only installed hard drives and upgraded RAM before I built the system I have now...I found OCN and now I have a custom water loop with a dellided chip with direct die mount, running 5.0 for every day...careful, this site will make you spend money.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guska*
> 
> Hahaha, very well said! I am indeed using it for gaming, but you know how it is, always want a bit more for 'free'. I might go look into what makes a good water system, as I've always wanted to do it, and this forum seems to have a lot of good info.
> 
> Thanks again.


1.33-1.35v is probably maximum on air. Anytime i see someone running higher voltage then this on air, i always question how long the stressed it. Air cooling can only take so much voltage and I have never be able to get beyond this even with push/pull setup. You will hit a thermal wall before you reach your maximum overclock.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had only installed hard drives and upgraded RAM before I built the system I have now...I found OCN and now I have a custom water loop with a dellided chip with direct die mount, running 5.0 for every day..*.careful, this site will make you spend money.*


X2 on this.


----------



## fredxyz

Found out I was looking voltage in the wrong place. Now looking at CPU-Z it seens fine. I managed to reduce the temperature setting the CPU offset voltage to -100mv. But this way the maximum I can reach is 4.0Ghz. Well its better than no OC. Maybe I just need better cooling.
Remains a mystery how it used to work fine at 4.4ghz with auto voltage with old bios.


----------



## guska

At the risk of sounding like a whiny school kid, I've just been running the suggested blend for just over 10 minutes with the aircon on (23-24C, where it normally is in the room) and I haven't broken 80C yet. Highest temp was 1 core at 77, but now all sitting between 68-73 (with one around 60-65 huh?)

Looking at the progress, it seems as though Logical CPU 1 isn't fully pushing, it's quite a few tests behind, but i7 Turbo GT shows 100% load.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strata

I don't think that matters, afaik not all cores will perform the exact same. Also I believe each core gets a different algorithm, so it's possible to have some trail others...but I could be wrong.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guska*
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a whiny school kid, I've just been running the suggested blend for just over 10 minutes with the aircon on (23-24C, where it normally is in the room) and I haven't broken 80C yet. Highest temp was 1 core at 77, but now all sitting between 68-73 (with one around 60-65 huh?)
> 
> Looking at the progress, it seems as though Logical CPU 1 isn't fully pushing, it's quite a few tests behind, but i7 Turbo GT shows 100% load.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


The longer you run the test, the worse they will get out of sync, its nothing to worry about. Your temps will shoot up considerably during the test at 15-30 minutes, as the smallest FFT is getting run at that point. You need to run your tests allot longer than 10 minutes. At 10 minutes you have been running the same algorithm over and over, and that doesnt tell us much. Try 30 minutes for a quick dirty test before you move to the next multiplier, or 12-24 hours for everyday use.


----------



## guska

Oh I realise that, and you're right, the temps did shoot up at about 16-17 minutes. I killed the test at 90 degrees, since that's over the ideal maximum. Calling it busted from here without water (or immersion, but that's not exactly practical)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guska*
> 
> Oh I realise that, and you're right, the temps did shoot up at about 16-17 minutes. I killed the test at 90 degrees, since that's over the ideal maximum. Calling it busted from here without water (or immersion, but that's not exactly practical)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


A cheap water loop is not much more money than an expensive air cooler, but will cool a heck of allot better. Lucky23 has done a real slick looking loop with the Cooler-Master AIO water kit. Just in the last year, there have been a ton of semi-modular AIO water coolers come to market, making it easier than ever to get into water cooling with very little complication, and for not a lot of money.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guska*
> 
> Oh I realise that, and you're right, the temps did shoot up at about 16-17 minutes. I killed the test at 90 degrees, since that's over the ideal maximum. Calling it busted from here without water (or immersion, but that's not exactly practical)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


You will see the hottest CPU temps during the 8k FFT test. So you will not see maximum temps until this test runs


----------



## Strileckifunk

Can't seem to keep my 3770k stable at anything higher than 4.5ghz @ 1.29v in fixed mode. I've taken it as high as 4.6 @ 1.32v but my temps start getting dangerously high. Would I yield better results with an off-set method?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Can't seem to keep my 3770k stable at anything higher than 4.5ghz @ 1.29v in fixed mode. I've taken it as high as 4.6 @ 1.32v but my temps start getting dangerously high. Would I yield better results with an off-set method?


Switch to offset. There isn't really any reason to run fixed voltage on these CPU's. Start with a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo then report back with your CPU-z idle and full load vcore.


----------



## Strileckifunk

starting with a lower core speed, or starting where I'm at?


----------



## Lucky 23

45 or 46 multi is fine. What OC are you shooting for?

Also make sure your bios setup like on the first post. You will need to have C1e and speedstep enabled


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> 45 or 46 multi is fine. What OC are you shooting for?


Can't boot stable with those settings. Would I be increasing both or just one to try and gain stability. And honestly, whatever I can squeeze out before reaching dangerous temps.


----------



## Lucky 23

With a 45 or 46? Is you bios setup correctly like on the first post?

I can look it over for you if your not sure. Format a Flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios and press F12 to take screen shots


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> With a 45 or 46? Is you bios setup correctly like on the first post?
> 
> I can look it over for you if your not sure. Format a Flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios and press F12 to take screen shots


Yup all those settings are in place from when I first worked on my overclock and studying this guide years ago. Only thing I was doing different was a fixed voltage because I forgot what to tweak for turbo and offset


----------



## Lucky 23

Ok try a 44 multi and a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo


----------



## Strileckifunk

Idle:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Full-load ~ 5 min


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lucky 23

Your idle is really low but if its not crashing while surfing the web or during light load then you should be fine. Usually you want your idle between .950-1.00v but ivy can idle at a lower voltage then sandy.

From here you will want to only increase addition turbo voltage to stabilize your full load vcore this way you maintain that low idle vcore.

Only increase offset if you idle vcore become unstable otherwise leave this at a +0.005.

If you are trying to reach a 45 or 46 multiplier then keep increasing turbo until you reach the desktop.

Are your power settings on balanced? Your multi should drop to 16 when at idle


----------



## Strileckifunk

Power settings look good. Bumped the offset up and am now reporting ~.9 - 1.0

I'll start upping the turbo and see where I can get. Thank you!


----------



## Lucky 23

No problem. Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Strileckifunk

4.5 w/ + 0.020 turbo BSOD's after a couple minutes. Strange, as 0.010 made it longer. I'll keep climbing.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Seems like Prime 95's Test 2 is what gives it trouble. One of the cores peaked at 94C, but once Test 3 started they dropped to the high 70's. Any idea why that would be?


----------



## MIGhunter

I don't have a flash drive, can I use my phone to do the bios or do you have to have a flash drive? I have one somewhere, I just don't remember where it is.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> 4.5 w/ + 0.020 turbo BSOD's after a couple minutes. Strange, as 0.010 made it longer. I'll keep climbing.


Just keep increasing turbo


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Seems like Prime 95's Test 2 is what gives it trouble. One of the cores peaked at 94C, but once Test 3 started they dropped to the high 70's. Any idea why that would be?


What FFT is running? Your temps will get the hottest when it hits the 8k FFT


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> I don't have a flash drive, can I use my phone to do the bios or do you have to have a flash drive? I have one somewhere, I just don't remember where it is.


You can take pictures with your phone. To take screen shots it need to be a flash drive formatted in FAT32

Here are my settings


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You can take pictures with your phone. To take screen shots it need to be a flash drive formatted in FAT32


Sorry for the confusion, I shoulda made my post better. I don't have a clue where my flash drive is to flash the current BIOS from asrock's page.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Anyone know if you can use windows 8.1 with ASRock z68 Extreme3 Gen3 mobo? Its made for sandy and ivy bridge cpus.


----------



## MIGhunter

Is it better to flash the bios with a usb drive or do it through the windows program like the OP says? My MB supports the windows way.

Also does the INF Update Utility - for Intel® x79 Chipset work for all cpus? I have a 3750k Ivy Bridge.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Is it better to flash the bios with a usb drive or do it through the windows program like the OP says? My MB supports the windows way.
> 
> Also does the INF Update Utility - for Intel® x79 Chipset work for all cpus? I have a 3750k Ivy Bridge.


Always best through BIOS from a USB. Be sure to reset everything to default values BEFORE the flash. x79 is socket 2011, the 3570k is socket 1155 and the chipset is dependent upon your individual motherboard, should be like z77 or H61. just saw you have the z77


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Anyone know if you can use windows 8.1 with ASRock z68 Extreme3 Gen3 mobo? Its made for sandy and ivy bridge cpus.


yes you can. i just loaded my media pc with this os and its got older hardware even. you should be fine.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Anyone know if you can use windows 8.1 with ASRock z68 Extreme3 Gen3 mobo? Its made for sandy and ivy bridge cpus.


Just make sure all the drivers are available first...


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just make sure all the drivers are available first...


The windows 8 drivers are. I'm not sure if windows 8.1 needs their own drivers.


----------



## Strileckifunk

I'm using the Extreme4 and all my Win8 drivers have been working fine with Win8.1


----------



## M0reP0wer

Hey guys, right now I'm using speed step technology and balanced power settings on my OC. However I've heard that if you unpark all your cores you will get a performance increase in BF4. My only concern with using the Unpark CPU app I have is that if I unpark my cores it will interfere with my OC. What are your guys thoughts on this? Should I unpark the cores? Will it affect my OC? Do you think it will help my BF4 performance?

I've looked at some graphs and heard some success stories that indicate that it could help by 20% maybe. Apparently this stems from the fact that a pc under 75% load will still sometimes park some cores.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Hey guys, right now I'm using speed step technology and balanced power settings on my OC. However I've heard that if you unpark all your cores you will get a performance increase in BF4. My only concern with using the Unpark CPU app I have is that if I unpark my cores it will interfere with my OC. What are your guys thoughts on this? Should I unpark the cores? Will it affect my OC? Do you think it will help my BF4 performance?
> 
> I've looked at some graphs and heard some success stories that indicate that it could help by 20% maybe. Apparently this stems from the fact that a pc under 75% load will still sometimes park some cores.


Will not affect your OC at all.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Will not affect your OC at all.


So I can unpark the cores with the utility and still leave my settings at balanced power settings and leave the speed step tech on?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So I can unpark the cores with the utility and still leave my settings at balanced power settings and leave the speed step tech on?


I'm completely stable 24 hour prime, unparked my core long time ago but after I already prime 24 hour my CPU. I've left all the Power saving features on via BIOS and use the default power setting in windows. No issues at all.


----------



## Quza

I have a Z68 Pro3, an i5-2500k and don't get further than "Starting off". I set everything according to the guide, just doublechecked that, LLC is #3 (also tried 2). With Offset +0.005V and turbo +0.004V I get to 39x100, but I can't get to 40 in the next step "Getting closer". I have increased the turbo voltage everytime my PC crashes, but it appears to make it crash faster...

I had this CPU running rockstable at 43x100 before I updated the BIOS (countless weekends of BF3 stable), but now I can't even reach 4GHz.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quza*
> 
> I have a Z68 Pro3, an i5-2500k and don't get further than "Starting off". I set everything according to the guide, just doublechecked that, LLC is #3 (also tried 2). With Offset +0.005V and turbo +0.004V I get to 39x100, but I can't get to 40 in the next step "Getting closer". I have increased the turbo voltage everytime my PC crashes, but it appears to make it crash faster...
> 
> I had this CPU running rockstable at 43x100 before I updated the BIOS (countless weekends of BF3 stable), but now I can't even reach 4GHz.


How can you not get to 4ghz??? I get 4.4ghz rock solid for months just using the auto tune setup in the bios and never once had a crash from the overclock. When I bump it up to the 4.8ghz setting it gets unstable.


----------



## Quza

That's exactly what I'm asking myself. I just tried to run LinX for longer than 5 minutes, my PC crashed (no bluescreen, just power off) after 15 minutes.
Here is what: HWmonitor and CPU-Z looked like 5 minutes in: http://i.imgur.com/XUNWS1z.jpg
The temperature increased to around 79° with a short maximum of 81°.

This is all with just the multiplier increased and Vcore offset +0.005V and additional turbo voltage at +0.004V. If I increase the multiplier with those settings, the Vcore goes up a ridiculous amount. 1,34V @ 3,9GHz...
What is wrong with this board?!

/edit: here are my BIOS settings: http://imgur.com/lDYhIkv,XKK2eZs,WK6fp6y,64ngoWV,GWetwzI#4 (go to the left, wrong order...)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Hey guys, right now I'm using speed step technology and balanced power settings on my OC. However I've heard that if you unpark all your cores you will get a performance increase in BF4. My only concern with using the Unpark CPU app I have is that if I unpark my cores it will interfere with my OC. What are your guys thoughts on this? Should I unpark the cores? Will it affect my OC? Do you think it will help my BF4 performance?
> 
> I've looked at some graphs and heard some success stories that indicate that it could help by 20% maybe. Apparently this stems from the fact that a pc under 75% load will still sometimes park some cores.


if you disable C6 state then your cores dont park, you dont need extra software to get it done. If you followed Kenny's guide, that should be disabled anyway.


----------



## M0reP0wer

I did follow kenny's guide in disabling the C6 state. But its funny because when I ran the unparking utility, it said 3 cores were parked. So I used the unparking feature in the utility.

I'm going to be upgrading to win 8.1 in the near future. Do you think I'll need to change my OC settings at all? I'm not changing any of my hardware except putting 8.1 on an SSHD.


----------



## LeadSled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choyr*
> 
> how do some people make their i5 3570ks clock to 4.5 GHz using only less than 1.2 volts? that is what i'm trying to achieve


I am using a EVGA Dark ,evga Classified and a Asus Rampage IV with 3930k's with G Skill Extreme X [email protected],9,9,30 T2 and they will all run @ 4.5Ghz @ 0.88V but when I go higher the voltage needed jumps big time 4.8Ghz they need 1.4v for all of them but he classified needs 1.5v for 5ghz the Rampage IV will run 5.4Ghz @1.55 and the DARK maxes out at 4.8v no matter what voltage is used I have even tried 1.6v with no luck 4.8Ghz seems to be the max for that board. I liquid cool them all and I only go 3C above ambient if the ambient does not go above 26C the difference increases greatly. If ambient goes to 28 am looking at over a 10C+ difference. Although the DARK is new I am sure with time 5Ghz is within reach.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeadSled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *choyr*
> 
> how do some people make their i5 3570ks clock to 4.5 GHz using only less than 1.2 volts? that is what i'm trying to achieve
> 
> 
> 
> I am using a EVGA Dark ,evga Classified and a Asus Rampage IV with 3930k's with G Skill Extreme X [email protected],9,9,30 T2 and they will all run @ 4.5Ghz @ 0.88V but when I go higher the voltage needed jumps big time 4.8Ghz they need 1.4v for all of them but he classified needs 1.5v for 5ghz the Rampage IV will run 5.4Ghz @1.55 and the DARK maxes out at 4.8v no matter what voltage is used I have even tried 1.6v with no luck 4.8Ghz seems to be the max for that board. I liquid cool them all and I only go 3C above ambient if the ambient does not go above 26C the difference increases greatly. If ambient goes to 28 am looking at over a 10C+ difference. Although the DARK is new I am sure with time 5Ghz is within reach.
Click to expand...



1. your quote is from over 1 1/2 years ago.
2. nobody runs 4.5 at .88...nobody
3. 3C over ambient if <26C and 10C over ambient if >28C =/= reality
4. why in ASRock forum when no haz ASRock?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I did follow kenny's guide in disabling the C6 state. But its funny because when I ran the unparking utility, it said 3 cores were parked. So I used the unparking feature in the utility.
> 
> I'm going to be upgrading to win 8.1 in the near future. Do you think I'll need to change my OC settings at all? I'm not changing any of my hardware except putting 8.1 on an SSHD.


8.1 runs the same for me as 8, nothing should need to be changed at all for the overclock. There might be some snags with the "secure boot" crap, but cross that bridge if you get there.


----------



## Quza

Multiplier 33, Voltage Auto, Powersave settings disabled. --> Prime95 (small ffts).
Core Temp reports a VID of 1.2860V ... do I have the ****tiest i5-2500k for overclocking ever?


----------



## writer21

I have been trying llc extreme on the extreme 4 z77 mobo. With the same clock and basically same load vcore voltage I actually have around the same temps or maybe even lower. Could it be possible my board doesn't have the hidden overvolt?

4.7ghz with llc5 needs 1.304 max load. So I used extreme and my max vcore is 1.304 which is stable and the temps even seem lower.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I have been trying llc extreme on the extreme 4 z77 mobo. With the same clock and basically same load vcore voltage I actually have around the same temps or maybe even lower. Could it be possible my board doesn't have the hidden overvolt?
> 
> 4.7ghz with llc5 needs 1.304 max load. So I used extreme and my max vcore is 1.304 which is stable and the temps even seem lower.


you sound like you are mixing settings. when you say extreme, are you referring to LLC 1 ?


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you sound like you are mixing settings. when you say extreme, are you referring to LLC 1 ?


Extreme is llc level 1 on extreme 4 while llc off is level 5 with full vdroop.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you sound like you are mixing settings. when you say extreme, are you referring to LLC 1 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme is llc level 1 on extreme 4 while llc off is level 5 with full vdroop.
Click to expand...

I was confused because the ext4 does not have the "extreme" language attached to LLC1, where there are some boards that actually call it "extreme". Something is wrong with the setup, LLC1 should without a doubt provide more voltage at load than LLC5, all boards should behave this way, as it is the way they are designed. Considerably more in fact. The only way to test if your board has the over voltage issue is grab a hold of a DMM and check the VCore from the pins on the back of the board and compare against software reported VCore. The two issues you mention are independent variables. LLC has been shown to affect the level error of over voltage, but there is no LLC setting that doesn't suffer from it on the EXT4.


----------



## Qaztoo

Hello fellow overclockers.

So, I thought I'd give it a real try and actually do something besides leaving voltage on auto and going for a 42 multiplier on the CPU.
My first goal is to reach a stable 4.5GHz clock, and so far so good!
Followed all the steps and set everything in BIOS as the guide says.

I've had Prime95 running for about an hour with my CPU at 4.5GHz with a maximum Vcore of 1.200v, average value I see is 1.184v
(Goes up and down I'm eyeballing the hell out of HWMonitor/CPU-z)









And if I follow the steps in the guide, I'm not entirely sure if this was way to easy or if I'm simply clueless when it comes to Overclocking:
- Started with offset: +0.005v and turbo + 0.004v, went from 50 multiplier and down to 46 then it booted up and ran Prime95 for about 15 minutes untill BSOD.
- Lowered to 4.5GHz, and it's been running just fine since then.

So my question is this:
Do I leave it as is for another 11 hours and call it done, or do I try to lower Vcore to get a more green overclock, according to the steps I'm supposed to go as low as possible but since I'm at the starting point here I'm not sure I should go any lower when it's just +0.005v since that would mean I go with a negative voltage, right?

I guess within 12 hours I should probably have another BSOD and then up the offset, right?
If it runs fine I guess I'll just leave it as it is unless you say otherwise.

Take a look at my numbers here and see if they are ok and recommend me what to do next, I shall be waiting for your guidance through this jungle of numbers.


----------



## Lucky 23

Whats you idle vcore in CPU-z?

If you receive another BSOD during prime 95 then you will need to increase Additional turbo voltage not offset.


----------



## Qaztoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats you idle vcore in CPU-z?
> 
> If you receive another BSOD during prime 95 then you will need to increase Additional turbo voltage not offset.


I ran P95 for nearly 15 hours no problems so far.

It says 1.192v in CPU-z but I noticed that it says +1.008v in BIOS, is that normal?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qaztoo*
> 
> I ran P95 for nearly 15 hours no problems so far.
> 
> It says 1.192v in CPU-z but I noticed that it says +1.008v in BIOS, is that normal?


Yes, that normal. Bios shows the vcore that is being use while in bios rather than a full load vcore.

Do you have your power settings in windows set to balanced? Your multiplier should drop to 16 and idle vcore to 1.00v or lower.


----------



## Qaztoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes, that normal. Bios shows the vcore that is being use while in bios rather than a full load vcore.
> 
> Do you have your power settings in windows set to balanced? Your multiplier should drop to 16 and idle vcore to 1.00v or lower.


Oh yeah that did the trick! 0.864v in CPU-z at idle.
I dont think I have ever changed that before, it was set to ASrock extreme tuner utility I'm guessing that's standard when installing the software or something.
Anyways it seems to be running smooth far, I turned the fans down to 800RPM when I went to bed and max temp was 71c after running P95 for almost 15 hours, when I run the fans at full speed the temp is in the 50's so I'm definitely confident in running this 24/7.

Thanks for the help Lucky 23!


----------



## Ruski1982

Hey folks,

Need some advice, seems like i am hitting some black hole above 4.5Ghz. *My goal is to get 24/7 stable @ 4.8GHz*

I am currently rock solid stable @ 4.5Ghz for 2+ years, follow the guide just to make sure most settings where accurate.

Currently running CPU *Voltage offset: +0.005v* & *Turbo voltage: +0.012v* I can run 24/7 regular use & gaming at 0.005v Offset & 0.004v Turbo but Prime stable requires 0.012v Turbo.



I will post BIOS screens later when i get home.

Something i don't quite get about Vcore vs VID in HWMonitor. Everywhere i read people say that VID is baked in at the factory and doesn't change but i can see it constantly changing in HWMonitor. VID also seems extremely high @ 1.42v Max. I also read that Vdroop can be calculated based on the difference
between VID and VCORE, but does that mean i need a negative offset? My LLC is set to "Level 3" i believe....

Is VID just something the CPU is requesting based on the Turbo/Boost features being enabled and VCORE is what the CPU actually gets on full load?

As you can see i am a bit confused







... CPU boots fine at 4.6GHz, 4.7GHz, 4.8GHz but get a BSOD pretty quick when running prime for ~1minute with 101 error (meaning increase vcore?)

My temps are quite manageable topping out at 62C after hours of Prime95....any suggestions are welcome to try and get this sucker stable at ~4.8Ghz


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruski1982*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> Need some advice, seems like i am hitting some black hole above 4.5Ghz. *My goal is to get 24/7 stable @ 4.8GHz*
> 
> I am currently rock solid stable @ 4.5Ghz for 2+ years, follow the guide just to make sure most settings where accurate.
> 
> Currently running CPU *Voltage offset: +0.005v* & *Turbo voltage: +0.012v* I can run 24/7 regular use & gaming at 0.005v Offset & 0.004v Turbo but Prime stable requires 0.012v Turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> I will post BIOS screens later when i get home.
> 
> Something i don't quite get about Vcore vs VID in HWMonitor. Everywhere i read people say that VID is baked in at the factory and doesn't change but i can see it constantly changing in HWMonitor. VID also seems extremely high @ 1.42v Max. I also read that Vdroop can be calculated based on the difference between VID and VCORE, but does that mean i need a negative offset?
> 
> Is VID just something the CPU is requesting based on the Turbo/Boost features being enabled and VCORE is what the CPU actually gets on full load?
> 
> As you can see i am a bit confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... CPU boots fine at 4.6GHz, 4.7GHz, 4.8GHz but get a BSOD pretty quick when running prime for ~1minute with 101 error (meaning increase vcore?)
> 
> My temps are quite manageable topping out at 62C after hours of Prime95....any suggestions are welcome to try and get this sucker stable at ~4.8Ghz


VID is in fact cooked in by intel, if you are using offset mode, it will fluctuate depending upon your load/multiplier. think of it at a set curve in a graph of multiplier x vcore, and the + offset as moving that curve up and the turbo voltage as only moving the furthest point up.

The higher you go with multiplier, the more VCore you need inbetween each step. For instance, you might only need an addition .030 to get from 4.5 to 4.6, but to get from 4.6 to 4.7 you might need .40 or even more. The scale of voltage needed increases rapidly after 4.5, so if you are getting BSOD with 101...yeah, you need more VCore.

Edit to add: you dont have much headroom. 4.5 @1.300 is not horrible, but you will be pushing the 1.45 range to get it stable at 4.8


----------



## Ruski1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VID is in fact cooked in by intel, if you are using offset mode, it will fluctuate depending upon your load/multiplier. think of it at a set curve in a graph of multiplier x vcore, and the + offset as moving that curve up and the turbo voltage as only moving the furthest point up.
> 
> The higher you go with multiplier, the more VCore you need inbetween each step. For instance, you might only need an addition .030 to get from 4.5 to 4.6, but to get from 4.6 to 4.7 you might need .40 or even more. The scale of voltage needed increases rapidly after 4.5, so if you are getting BSOD with 101...yeah, you need more VCore.
> 
> Edit to add: you dont have much headroom. 4.5 @1.300 is not horrible, but you will be pushing the 1.45 range to get it stable at 4.8


Thanks for the quick reply! I think i am starting to understand what you are getting at.

As you can see in my screenshot, my *VCORE under load is 1.32V* but *VID is 1.42V*. a difference of ~0.1V seems huge.....should i try setting a negative offset (i.e. -0.090v) or lowering the LLC level?

Someone help me with the Math here:
*Voltage offset: +0.005v
Turbo voltage: +0.012v*

How does this work out to 1.32V??? Isn't the CPU stock 1.2V? so 1.2 + 0.005 + 0.012 = 1.217V or is the LLC feature driving it up?

Maybe 4.8GHz is out of reach but seeing my temperatures relatively low, so far, i feel pretty comfortable pushing the VCORE to ~1.4V (i just get nervous seeing VID potentially show 1.5v....or is this nothing to worry about?)

Also, The Guide on the 1st page suggests to set:

Long Duration Power Limit: Max
Short Duration Power Limit: Max
Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max

The Max works out to 500, but i see most screenshots have the values set to 250. Should i drop these down?

P.S. This 2500k has already served me well for 2+ years and if i shorten its life a bit with 1.4V, i won't loose sleep over it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruski1982*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VID is in fact cooked in by intel, if you are using offset mode, it will fluctuate depending upon your load/multiplier. think of it at a set curve in a graph of multiplier x vcore, and the + offset as moving that curve up and the turbo voltage as only moving the furthest point up.
> 
> The higher you go with multiplier, the more VCore you need inbetween each step. For instance, you might only need an addition .030 to get from 4.5 to 4.6, but to get from 4.6 to 4.7 you might need .40 or even more. The scale of voltage needed increases rapidly after 4.5, so if you are getting BSOD with 101...yeah, you need more VCore.
> 
> Edit to add: you dont have much headroom. 4.5 @1.300 is not horrible, but you will be pushing the 1.45 range to get it stable at 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! I think i am starting to understand what you are getting at.
> 
> As you can see in my screenshot, my VCORE under load is 1.32V but VID is 1.42V. a difference of ~0.1V seems huge.....should i try setting a negative offset (i.e. -0.090v) or lowering the LLC level?
> 
> Maybe 4.8GHz is out of reach but seeing my temperatures relatively low, so far, i feel pretty comfortable pushing the VCORE to ~1.4V (i just get nervous seeing VID potentially show 1.5v....or is this nothing to worry about?)
> 
> Also, The Guide on the 1st page suggests to set:
> 
> Long Duration Power Limit: Max
> Short Duration Power Limit: Max
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max
> 
> The Max works out to 500, but i see most screenshots have the values set to 250. Should i drop these down?
> 
> P.S. This 2500k has already served me well for 2+ years and if i shorten its life a bit with 1.4V, i won't loose sleep over it.
Click to expand...

Max the limits, other people are just being lazy. Dont worry about VID, it is just an arbitrary reference point for which we set overclocks. How many volts and what temperature you are comfortable running is all up to you. There is some gray area there, but if you dont mind the trade off of shortening the life span of the chip....run it! I did not own a sandy, but I abuse my ivy with 1.4ish for 5.0.


----------



## Ruski1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Max the limits, other people are just being lazy. Dont worry about VID, it is just an arbitrary reference point for which we set overclocks. How many volts and what temperature you are comfortable running is all up to you. There is some gray area there, but if you dont mind the trade off of shortening the life span of the chip....run it! I did not own a sandy, but I abuse my ivy with 1.4ish for 5.0.


Ok cool, so i should just keep pushing the Turbo Voltage until i start seeing VCORE jumping above my ~1.4ish V comfort level? I guess i can enable PLL for 4.6+GHz just to see what happens...

Should i not even worry about changing LLC (currently Level 3) and potential negative offset then?


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Wondering if I would have any issues with BSODs if my Windows Power Settings were on High Performance instead of Balanced? I never have my computer sleep or do any power-saving since I just have no use for it but wondering if that may be related to the issues I could be having in my rig.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Wondering if I would have any issues with BSODs if my Windows Power Settings were on High Performance instead of Balanced? I never have my computer sleep or do any power-saving since I just have no use for it but wondering if that may be related to the issues I could be having in my rig.


no relation. what is the BSOD code?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruski1982*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Max the limits, other people are just being lazy. Dont worry about VID, it is just an arbitrary reference point for which we set overclocks. How many volts and what temperature you are comfortable running is all up to you. There is some gray area there, but if you dont mind the trade off of shortening the life span of the chip....run it! I did not own a sandy, but I abuse my ivy with 1.4ish for 5.0.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cool, so i should just keep pushing the Turbo Voltage until i start seeing VCORE jumping above my ~1.4ish V comfort level? I guess i can enable PLL for 4.6+GHz just to see what happens...
> 
> Should i not even worry about changing LLC (currently Level 3) and potential negative offset then?
Click to expand...

Negative offset will affect your idle vcore as well as your loaded vcore, there are a few specific cases where negative offset can be a benefit. In your case, you are going for a higher overclock, so unless you have a real high idle vcore, negative offset is just likely to cause hard to diagnose idle stability issues. As for LLC, moving to LLC2 or LLC1 without touching voltages will increase your vcore, but might be just the bump you need.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> no relation. what is the BSOD code?


There isn't a real BSOD code thanks to Windows 8.1 just having a very vague error of WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR. Not much help but tested the CPU, motherboard and all sticks of RAM and none of them are faulty.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> no relation. what is the BSOD code?
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a real BSOD code thanks to Windows 8.1 just having a very vague error of WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR. Not much help but tested the CPU, motherboard and all sticks of RAM and none of them are faulty.
Click to expand...

Add a little VCore...WHEA is a good sign that your overclock is unstable. But just barely unstable.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Add a little VCore...WHEA is a good sign that your overclock is unstable. But just barely unstable.


It was entirely unstable at any voltage I would use and at any clocks, even stock. Kinda ridiculous...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Add a little VCore...WHEA is a good sign that your overclock is unstable. But just barely unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> It was entirely unstable at any voltage I would use and at any clocks, even stock. Kinda ridiculous...
Click to expand...

try this. open a command prompt with administrative rights, type in "sfc /scannow". this will check the file system integrity. If VCore wont fix it, you might have some damage to the OS, and sfc should be able to sniff if out. if that comes back clean, try checking your HDD for errors, and then run a MEMtest.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qaztoo*
> 
> Oh yeah that did the trick! 0.864v in CPU-z at idle.
> I dont think I have ever changed that before, it was set to ASrock extreme tuner utility I'm guessing that's standard when installing the software or something.
> Anyways it seems to be running smooth far, I turned the fans down to 800RPM when I went to bed and max temp was 71c after running P95 for almost 15 hours, when I run the fans at full speed the temp is in the 50's so I'm definitely confident in running this 24/7.
> 
> Thanks for the help Lucky 23!


No problem


----------



## Ruski1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Negative offset will affect your idle vcore as well as your loaded vcore, there are a few specific cases where negative offset can be a benefit. In your case, you are going for a higher overclock, so unless you have a real high idle vcore, negative offset is just likely to cause hard to diagnose idle stability issues. As for LLC, moving to LLC2 or LLC1 without touching voltages will increase your vcore, but might be just the bump you need.


Alright, I have progress!

*Got the CPU stable at 4.7Ghz:*
*Voltage offset: +0.01v*
*Turbo voltage: +0.91v*
*LLC - Level 2*
*PLL - Enabled*
*PLL Voltage - 1.75V* (not sure why i even bothered with this)

CPU-Z & HWMonitor Vcore fluctuates between 1.376v and 4.0v (staying bellow 1.392 ~75% of the time) at full load. *How does that seem to everyone?*

Prime95 Blend stable for 10+ hours (see screenshot). Prime95 Custom with 1344 & 1792 FFT's also ran for ~1hour.



Based on monitoring Max Temp's peaked at 75C on a few cores overnight, although the highest i saw temperatures get to while running BF4 for 3+ hours was 63C. I am pretty comfortable with that personally.

What i noticed was that if i put the LLC to Level 1, even with almost zero offset and/or turbo voltage my VCORE shoots up above 4.0V, so i just settled at level 2 and a bigger Turbo Voltage, this way my CPU will run nice and low for 90% of the time and only spike up to higher volts when i am doing something intensive! Its strange that there is such huge vdroop between LLC level 1 and level 2.

Anyway, not that i am complaining i suppose. Any suggestions/tips to continue the overclock are appreciated but i probably will stick with 4.7GHz unless i can got up further without raising voltage.


----------



## smokedawg

I am currently overclocking the same CPU on the same board. The settings that seem to be stable are

x47
offset +0.005v
turbo +0.148v
LLC level 2
PLL enabled @ 1.709v

This gives me a max vcore of 1.392v / avg 1.363v. Temps are max 58°C / avg 50°C (under water). So far p95 fft 8k-1792k has only been running for a little more than 1.5h so this might change.
Just to give you an idea of what someone else's results are. Maybe someone else with more experience can chime in here if those are good / bad results.


----------



## Ruski1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokedawg*
> 
> I am currently overclocking the same CPU on the same board. The settings that seem to be stable are
> 
> x47
> offset +0.005v
> turbo +0.148v
> LLC level 2
> PLL enabled @ 1.709v
> 
> This gives me a max vcore of 1.392v / avg 1.363v. Temps are max 58°C / avg 50°C (under water). So far p95 fft 8k-1792k has only been running for a little more than 1.5h so this might change.
> Just to give you an idea of what someone else's results are. Maybe someone else with more experience can chime in here if those are good / bad results.


Thats interesting....my Max VCORE is only 0.008v higher than yours, but the Turbo Voltage i need to achieve that is WAY higher...~0.75v to be exact. Wonder if my LLC level 2 is not compensating nearly enough....

Thats really strange, I will try and figure out my avg vcore to compare. Is your avg based on a large period of time? I am assuming thats the average under load?

I am running on air, but very comfortable since idle temps are 24C-32C and they top out under 65C during everyday use (gaming, etc.)

Curious, what kind of 3DMark 11 scores and/or BF4 framerate do you get with that monster of R9 290x? hehe

I am running pretty steady on fully maxed ultra settings BF4, generally above 60fps unless in a massive 64 player server when it dips into 50's. Flashing my videocard to R9 280x and overclocking from there has made a HUGE difference!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruski1982*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smokedawg*
> 
> I am currently overclocking the same CPU on the same board. The settings that seem to be stable are
> 
> x47
> offset +0.005v
> turbo +0.148v
> LLC level 2
> PLL enabled @ 1.709v
> 
> This gives me a max vcore of 1.392v / avg 1.363v. Temps are max 58°C / avg 50°C (under water). So far p95 fft 8k-1792k has only been running for a little more than 1.5h so this might change.
> Just to give you an idea of what someone else's results are. Maybe someone else with more experience can chime in here if those are good / bad results.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats interesting....my Max VCORE is only 0.008v higher than yours, but the Turbo Voltage i need to achieve that is WAY higher...~0.75v to be exact. Wonder if my LLC level 2 is not compensating nearly enough....
> 
> Thats really strange, I will try and figure out my avg vcore to compare. Is your avg based on a large period of time? I am assuming thats the average under load?
> 
> I am running on air, but very comfortable since idle temps are 24C-32C and they top out under 65C during everyday use (gaming, etc.)
> 
> Curious, what kind of 3DMark 11 scores and/or BF4 framerate do you get with that monster of R9 290x? hehe
> 
> I am running pretty steady on fully maxed ultra settings BF4, generally above 60fps unless in a massive 64 player server when it dips into 50's. Flashing my videocard to R9 280x and overclocking from there has made a HUGE difference!
Click to expand...

You guys have different VID from intel. Your chips are almost twins, but despite that, they were binned for different VID tables. Possibly different factories, or different runs at the same factory, or maybe as simple as two different techs testing them. This is just another example as to why VID is really only usefull as a reference point to apply an offset.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try this. open a command prompt with administrative rights, type in "sfc /scannow". this will check the file system integrity. If VCore wont fix it, you might have some damage to the OS, and sfc should be able to sniff if out. if that comes back clean, try checking your HDD for errors, and then run a MEMtest.


Reinstalled the OS and all the proper drivers but still getting the same error on x37 with offset core of +0.035 and turbo of +0.050. Something isn't right


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try this. open a command prompt with administrative rights, type in "sfc /scannow". this will check the file system integrity. If VCore wont fix it, you might have some damage to the OS, and sfc should be able to sniff if out. if that comes back clean, try checking your HDD for errors, and then run a MEMtest.
> 
> 
> 
> Reinstalled the OS and all the proper drivers but still getting the same error on x37 with offset core of +0.035 and turbo of +0.050. Something isn't right
Click to expand...

Thats all fine and good, have you run sfc /scannow on the new install? Have you run a memtest? checked the HDD for errors?


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thats all fine and good, have you run sfc /scannow on the new install? Have you run a memtest? checked the HDD for errors?


Scan came back fine, Memtested all of the DIMMs and they passed, OS SSD is perfectly fine. Got it up to 4.3GHz with fixed voltage of 1.200v Vcore and +0.070 Turbo, looked like the DRAM Voltage was on Auto and was screwing up my OC but now I've hit a wall at 4.4GHz where nothing seems to work. Still getting the WHEA error at x44 and voltage increases seem to do nothing. All settings are exactly as the guide suggests for Fixed Mode OCing.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thats all fine and good, have you run sfc /scannow on the new install? Have you run a memtest? checked the HDD for errors?
> 
> 
> 
> Scan came back fine, Memtested all of the DIMMs and they passed, OS SSD is perfectly fine. Got it up to 4.3GHz with fixed voltage of 1.200v Vcore and +0.070 Turbo, looked like the DRAM Voltage was on Auto and was screwing up my OC but now I've hit a wall at 4.4GHz where nothing seems to work. Still getting the WHEA error at x44 and voltage increases seem to do nothing. All settings are exactly as the guide suggests for Fixed Mode OCing.
Click to expand...

This was helpful to me, you might find it useful too. How to get out of WHEAville


----------



## choLOL

Hey guys, I'm new to overclocking, and I have some questions.








If I set the offset V to +0.005V, does it add that much for each multiplier I add? Same with the Turbo Boost V.
What is the recommended level for the load-line calibration? I'm currently on level 3.
Lastly, what values do you put here? Do you really put 500?
Quote:


> Long Duration Power Limit: Max
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Max
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Max


Thanks!


----------



## Ruski1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new to overclocking, and I have some questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I set the offset V to +0.005V, does it add that much for each multiplier I add? Same with the Turbo Boost V.
> What is the recommended level for the load-line calibration? I'm currently on level 3.
> Lastly, what values do you put here? Do you really put 500?
> Thanks!


You want to just put: "999999" or something similar. The BIOS will automatically default to the MAX (which is 500).

Maybe someone else can chime in on offset vs turbo increase to clarify but from my experience increasing offset and/or turbo boost isn't linear but also not exponential.

Turbo voltage boost will only kick in when your cpu going into OC under load, offset kicks in when your CPU is at full power onward. Thats my understanding anyway.

I followed the suggested method on the 1st page here (start with +0.005v offset and +0.004 turbo) and got my 2500k running perfectly stable at 4.7GHz @ 1.39v.


----------



## choLOL

Yeah, I noticed the bios put 500 when i put in 9999. Oh, I see. Thanks for the information. I had no idea how those worked. lol. At least now I have an idea.









My room temp is at 28-30*C (I'm from asia, that's why it's hot, lol), my computer is idling at around 43*C, and 10mins of the stress test in page 1 makes my computer run too hot. Here's my validation, currently at 4.2GHz, and I reached 90*C for a moment at around 8-9mins of the stress test. :O

I'm gonna reseat my heatsink tomorrow, gonna try to get better temps; but do you guys have any suggestions to lower my temps? I hope to reach at least 4.5GHz.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Trying to get my new 3770k stable under water @ 4.8ghz seems to be a bit of a dud got whea errors last night @ 1.4 vcore

im using +0.160 offset +0.008 turbo boost and LLC level 2. The guide says you can lower or raise PLL voltage how do I know which one it is, raise or lower.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

anyone know where I can find a guide for the OC formula z87 bios? Theres alot of stuff on my mobo that isn't listed here
most importantly can someone tell me what to enter for CPU input Voltage
CPU digital IO Voltage Offset
PWM switching frequency
PWM phase control
Dram swotching frequency
vcomp voltage
CPU vcore Voltage Mode
Vcore Adaptive voltage
Vcore voltage additional offset
CPU cache voltage mode
cpu cache adaptive voltage
CPU cache voltage offset
system agent voltage offset
CPU analog IO voltage offset sign
CPU analog IO voltage offset
CPU digital IO voltage offset sign
CPU digital IO voltage offset
SVID support


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> anyone know where I can find a guide for the OC formula z87 bios? Theres alot of stuff on my mobo that isn't listed here
> most importantly can someone tell me what to enter for CPU input Voltage
> CPU digital IO Voltage Offset
> PWM switching frequency
> PWM phase control
> Dram swotching frequency
> vcomp voltage
> CPU vcore Voltage Mode
> Vcore Adaptive voltage
> Vcore voltage additional offset
> CPU cache voltage mode
> cpu cache adaptive voltage
> CPU cache voltage offset
> system agent voltage offset
> CPU analog IO voltage offset sign
> CPU analog IO voltage offset
> CPU digital IO voltage offset sign
> CPU digital IO voltage offset
> SVID support


I am sure there is one around, but you certainly need to find one, this thread is for sandy bridge/ivy bridge and not for haswell. There will be allot of stuff that wont be covered and will be completely different that this guide.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

OHHH thats a good point
I completely spaced I was haswell and not IVY
My main setup is SB-e so i was thinking IVY for whatever reason TY


----------



## Gluzzer

Just wanted to say thanks, finally go around to doing this and now have a stable 4.0 OC on my 3770k, would go higher but I have one core that is running hot (4-8 C higher than next highest core. Probably need to improve my H80). but anyways thank you.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gluzzer*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks, finally go around to doing this and now have a stable 4.0 OC on my 3770k, would go higher but I have one core that is running hot (4-8 C higher than next highest core. Probably need to improve my H80). but anyways thank you.


Just to ease your mind, that is pretty normal. I think one of mine sits 8-10 higher most of the time, and I am running direct die with a custom water loop. Its just about par for the course to have a 5-10C split in temps.


----------



## Gluzzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just to ease your mind, that is pretty normal. I think one of mine sits 8-10 higher most of the time, and I am running direct die with a custom water loop. Its just about par for the course to have a 5-10C split in temps.


Thanks for the info, it had me kinda worried with that single core, but I still feel pretty good as this is my first OC ever. and it passed the final at an avg temp of 79.4 on the hottest core.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gluzzer*
> 
> Thanks for the info, it had me kinda worried with that single core, but I still feel pretty good as this is my first OC ever. and it passed the final at an avg temp of 79.4 on the hottest core.


Your OS rarely sits idle and the core it chose to utilize is the one seeing the most activity.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Trying to get my new 3770k stable under water @ 4.8ghz seems to be a bit of a dud got whea errors last night @ 1.4 vcore
> 
> im using +0.160 offset +0.008 turbo boost and LLC level 2. The guide says you can lower or raise PLL voltage how do I know which one it is, raise or lower.


What is your idle vcore? You should be increasing Additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load vcore, not offset


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What is your idle vcore? You should be increasing Additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load vcore, not offset


Don't you use offset to give the chip more power? It still only uses that power when it is under load anyway from what i've seen in cpu-z

idle is around 1.040

I have 0.008 extra turbo


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What is your idle vcore? You should be increasing Additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load vcore, not offset
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you use offset to give the chip more power? It still only uses that power when it is under load anyway from what i've seen in cpu-z
> 
> idle is around 1.040
> 
> I have 0.008 extra turbo
Click to expand...

No, Lucky is right. think of a line graph that has multiplier along the bottom, and voltage on the side. Your voltage requirements will be a curved line. offset moves that whole voltage curve up and down, adding turbo changes the shape of the curve on the high multiplier side. Most all chips idle than 1.000, so you can take Lucky23's suggestion to remove the offset and add it back in turbo. It will allow your chip to sip less power at idle, and will keep your loaded vcore the same. Heck, there are allot of chips that end up with negative offset because the VID table set by intel is just crap.


----------



## l3af

I am at my wits end here just trying to get to 4.5 stable. This issue is driving me nuts so hopefully someone can help me out.

All of my BIOS settings are correct according to page 1, and I am able to get a fully stable O/C of 4.4ghz with +0.004 turbo and +0.005 offset with my LLC at Level 2. Tested running p95 for like 14 hours with zero issues. Average temps are like mid 60's with my H100i in pushpull out the top of my air 540

The minute I try to start bumping stuff up from there is where I have major issues, i'm able to get 4.5 to boot to windows with a *+0.047* turbo and +0.005 offset but my vcore is sitting at 1.328 max according to HWmonitor and my temp hops up to the mid 80's! This is f**king insane! It runs p95 for a few minutes and then BSOD's with various errors. I've tried lowering my LLC to 3-4 to get some lower voltage and temps as well as moving my offset to -.005 but as soon as I do that it doesn't even want to boot to windows anymore.

I am so frustrated i'm just about to sit at 4.4, but 4.5 was my original goal for my daily use and I feel like i'm close but there must be some stupid thing i'm missing.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No, Lucky is right. think of a line graph that has multiplier along the bottom, and voltage on the side. Your voltage requirements will be a curved line. offset moves that whole voltage curve up and down, adding turbo changes the shape of the curve on the high multiplier side. Most all chips idle than 1.000, so you can take Lucky23's suggestion to remove the offset and add it back in turbo. It will allow your chip to sip less power at idle, and will keep your loaded vcore the same. Heck, there are allot of chips that end up with negative offset because the VID table set by intel is just crap.


Yup I did take his advice and it does idle lower. Now I have to figure out just how much offset I need to get 4.8 stable for daily use. it is something over 0.0150 though which I don't know if that is good or bad for a 3770k or not.

I'm hitting about 80c in intel burn test with my water loop at 1.400 vcore but I'm gonna need more vcore I think since I had even more than +0.0150 in offset mode and ended up with whea errors.

I don't want to hit over 85c so I might just have to shoot for a 4.7ghz this chip is kind of a dud I think honestly, I wanted to push 5ghz with my new water cooling loop oh well 300mhz isn't alot.

edit(s)

yup whea @ 0.145 turbo voltage w/ +0.005 offset llc level 2

trying +0.0164 now.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3af*
> 
> I am at my wits end here just trying to get to 4.5 stable. This issue is driving me nuts so hopefully someone can help me out.
> 
> All of my BIOS settings are correct according to page 1, and I am able to get a fully stable O/C of 4.4ghz with +0.004 turbo and +0.005 offset with my LLC at Level 2. Tested running p95 for like 14 hours with zero issues. Average temps are like mid 60's with my H100i in pushpull out the top of my air 540
> 
> The minute I try to start bumping stuff up from there is where I have major issues, i'm able to get 4.5 to boot to windows with a *+0.047* turbo and +0.005 offset but my vcore is sitting at 1.328 max according to HWmonitor and my temp hops up to the mid 80's! This is f**king insane! It runs p95 for a few minutes and then BSOD's with various errors. I've tried lowering my LLC to 3-4 to get some lower voltage and temps as well as moving my offset to -.005 but as soon as I do that it doesn't even want to boot to windows anymore.
> 
> I am so frustrated i'm just about to sit at 4.4, but 4.5 was my original goal for my daily use and I feel like i'm close but there must be some stupid thing i'm missing.


Hey you have the same board as me and the same chip (upgraded to a 3770k now but used 3570k forever)

if your chip does 4.4 stable with only +0.004 and +0.005 that is really nice mine took +0.025 and +0.004 turbo to be stable @ 4.4

Have you delid that chip and used liquid ultra? It drops the temp by like 10-20c

I also experienced the same thing as you with 4.5 requiring much more voltage, but I only had a 212 evo at the time and it was not delidded, so I had to stop since temps were horrible


----------



## l3af

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> if your chip does 4.4 stable with only +0.004 and +0.005 that is really nice mine took +0.025 and +0.004 turbo to be stable @ 4.4
> 
> Have you delid that chip and used liquid ultra? It drops the temp by like 10-20c
> 
> I also experienced the same thing as you with 4.5 requiring much more voltage, but I only had a 212 evo at the time and it was not delidded, so I had to stop since temps were horrible


Yea I was so stoked that I got so far on the "green overclocking" section, but now that i'm hitting this wall it is really starting to make me mad.

I've considered delidding, but i'm not at a point where replacing my chip is feasible so I figure i'll wait till I have money for a replacement in case I mess things up. I would like to eventually!

It's bugging the heck out of me why it's taking so much more Vcore just to boot only 100mhz higher...could a chip be this defective?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3af*
> 
> Yea I was so stoked that I got so far on the "green overclocking" section, but now that i'm hitting this wall it is really starting to make me mad.
> 
> I've considered delidding, but i'm not at a point where replacing my chip is feasible so I figure i'll wait till I have money for a replacement in case I mess things up. I would like to eventually!
> 
> It's bugging the heck out of me why it's taking so much more Vcore just to boot only 100mhz higher...could a chip be this defective?


no like I said and am probably experiencing now with my new 3770k each extra 100mhz CAN require a ton more vcore, it is not linear at all.

I have never had any stable OC yet on this chip so I just started with 4.8 but i don't like how high the vcore/temps are going to I might go down to 4.7.

as far as delidding I actually paid a guy on ebay to do mine (he has done 100's of them and has amazing feedback)

he charges 25.00$ and will put on liquid ultra or another high quality TIM for you. When you consider a tube of liquid ultra costs 13.00$ this is a pretty good deal.

So for shipping with insurance <10$ and 25.00$ he will delid for you. He just did my 3570k and got it back to me asap and it is much much cooler running now.


----------



## l3af

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> no like I said and am probably experiencing now with my new 3770k each extra 100mhz CAN require a ton more vcore, it is not linear at all.
> 
> I have never had any stable OC yet on this chip so I just started with 4.8 but i don't like how high the vcore/temps are going to I might go down to 4.7.
> 
> as far as delidding I actually paid a guy on ebay to do mine (he has done 100's of them and has amazing feedback)
> 
> he charges 25.00$ and will put on liquid ultra or another high quality TIM for you. When you consider a tube of liquid ultra costs 13.00$ this is a pretty good deal.
> 
> So for shipping with insurance <10$ and 25.00$ he will delid for you. He just did my 3570k and got it back to me asap and it is much much cooler running now.


That's not a bad deal, I might look into it. But for now the temp isn't really my concern it's that my Vcore is sitting above 1.300 just to get to 4.5...I refuse to believe that is okay, something has to be wonky.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3af*
> 
> That's not a bad deal, I might look into it. But for now the temp isn't really my concern it's that my Vcore is sitting above 1.300 just to get to 4.5...I refuse to believe that is okay, something has to be wonky.


Yeah you atleast have an h100 I just had a 30$ heatsink at the time.

Anyway I'm pretty familiar with that bios and I'm pretty sure your chip has just "hit the wall" and if you want to go further you are just going to need more vcore until it is stable. I always had the best luck with llc level 2 btw.

Heat will become an issue the more volts you put through it obviously so you likely need to decide if you want to stay at 4.4 or push further.

Truth is even between 4.4 and 4.7 you aren't gonna notice any different except in benchmarks.

As far as being wonky remember it is all a silicon lottery and you aren't guaranteed anything. Intel won't even take back a K processor that doesn't oc 100mhz if that is the only "defect" Which is a defect since they market it as an overclocker.


----------



## l3af

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Truth is even between 4.4 and 4.7 you aren't gonna notice any different except in benchmarks.


Well, that's a bit of a relief, the reason i'm pushing for a larger O/C is because I hear it helps with Microstutter, which I am experiencing since I added a second 660. talk about a headache!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No, Lucky is right. think of a line graph that has multiplier along the bottom, and voltage on the side. Your voltage requirements will be a curved line. offset moves that whole voltage curve up and down, adding turbo changes the shape of the curve on the high multiplier side. Most all chips idle than 1.000, so you can take Lucky23's suggestion to remove the offset and add it back in turbo. It will allow your chip to sip less power at idle, and will keep your loaded vcore the same. Heck, there are allot of chips that end up with negative offset because the VID table set by intel is just crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I did take his advice and it does idle lower. Now I have to figure out just how much offset I need to get 4.8 stable for daily use. it is something over 0.0150 though which I don't know if that is good or bad for a 3770k or not.
> 
> I'm hitting about 80c in intel burn test with my water loop at 1.400 vcore but I'm gonna need more vcore I think since I had even more than +0.0150 in offset mode and ended up with whea errors.
> 
> I don't want to hit over 85c so I might just have to shoot for a 4.7ghz this chip is kind of a dud I think honestly, I wanted to push 5ghz with my new water cooling loop oh well 300mhz isn't alot.
> 
> edit(s)
> 
> yup whea @ 0.145 turbo voltage w/ +0.005 offset llc level 2
> 
> trying +0.0164 now.
Click to expand...

You can always dellid







I dont know exactly where my voltage is, because I have the dang ext4 with its bad voltage readout and I lost my DMM in my last move, but I am pushing somewhere around 1400mV (could be more, could be less CPU-Z shows 1.32) through my chip and never see above 60C in IBT. Delliding will open up a couple more multipliers for you. Actually, dellid+direct die+water loop allowed me to use less vcore for the same multipliers because the temps were sooooo much lower than before. I run 5.0 everyday and barely scrape 40C gaming now.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You can always dellid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know exactly where my voltage is, because I have the dang ext4 with its bad voltage readout and I lost my DMM in my last move, but I am pushing somewhere around 1400mV (could be more, could be less CPU-Z shows 1.32) through my chip and never see above 60C in IBT. Delliding will open up a couple more multipliers for you. Actually, dellid+direct die+water loop allowed me to use less vcore for the same multipliers because the temps were sooooo much lower than before. I run 5.0 everyday and barely scrape 40C gaming now.


my chip is delid and I have a waterloop now also. I don't really want to run direct die as it doesn't really make a big difference if you use liquid ultra under the ihs i've heard

60C in ibt with what frequency and you said 1.32 vcore? I guess that is 0.080 less than 1.40 like i've been running hitting 80c.

You on a 3770k also? This is my first loop but I think everything is setup correctly

Yeah my temps fall pretty much in line with people @ 4.7-4.9 @ 1.4x vcore on the stable club spread sheet filtered for 3770k entries only.

Also that is my 1-2 hottest cores some are 6-10c cooler

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


----------



## relikpL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3af*
> 
> I am at my wits end here just trying to get to 4.5 stable. This issue is driving me nuts so hopefully someone can help me out.
> 
> All of my BIOS settings are correct according to page 1, and I am able to get a fully stable O/C of 4.4ghz with +0.004 turbo and +0.005 offset with my LLC at Level 2. Tested running p95 for like 14 hours with zero issues. Average temps are like mid 60's with my H100i in pushpull out the top of my air 540
> 
> The minute I try to start bumping stuff up from there is where I have major issues, i'm able to get 4.5 to boot to windows with a *+0.047* turbo and +0.005 offset but my vcore is sitting at 1.328 max according to HWmonitor and my temp hops up to the mid 80's! This is f**king insane! It runs p95 for a few minutes and then BSOD's with various errors. I've tried lowering my LLC to 3-4 to get some lower voltage and temps as well as moving my offset to -.005 but as soon as I do that it doesn't even want to boot to windows anymore.
> 
> I am so frustrated i'm just about to sit at 4.4, but 4.5 was my original goal for my daily use and I feel like i'm close but there must be some stupid thing i'm missing.


I have the same exact problem and it has been driving me nuts. The funny thing is that I am also overclocking to see if it will help with the microstutter that I am experiencing in BF4.
Do you also have a low VID on stock 3.5GHz speeds? Currently, it looks like I have a stable 4.5Ghz OC with +0.07v offset and AUTO on Turbo and L2 (I know this isn't ideal, and I'd prefer to use Turbo rather than offset).

Maybe we can help eachother out.
GL


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *l3af*
> 
> I am at my wits end here just trying to get to 4.5 stable. This issue is driving me nuts so hopefully someone can help me out.
> 
> All of my BIOS settings are correct according to page 1, and I am able to get a fully stable O/C of 4.4ghz with +0.004 turbo and +0.005 offset with my LLC at Level 2. Tested running p95 for like 14 hours with zero issues. Average temps are like mid 60's with my H100i in pushpull out the top of my air 540
> 
> The minute I try to start bumping stuff up from there is where I have major issues, i'm able to get 4.5 to boot to windows with a *+0.047* turbo and +0.005 offset but my vcore is sitting at 1.328 max according to HWmonitor and my temp hops up to the mid 80's! This is f**king insane! It runs p95 for a few minutes and then BSOD's with various errors. I've tried lowering my LLC to 3-4 to get some lower voltage and temps as well as moving my offset to -.005 but as soon as I do that it doesn't even want to boot to windows anymore.
> 
> I am so frustrated i'm just about to sit at 4.4, but 4.5 was my original goal for my daily use and I feel like i'm close but there must be some stupid thing i'm missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same exact problem and it has been driving me nuts. The funny thing is that I am also overclocking to see if it will help with the microstutter that I am experiencing in BF4.
> Do you also have a low VID on stock 3.5GHz speeds? Currently, it looks like I have a stable 4.5Ghz OC with +0.07v offset and AUTO on Turbo and L2 (I know this isn't ideal, and I'd prefer to use Turbo rather than offset).
> 
> Maybe we can help eachother out.
> GL
Click to expand...

You should turn turbo off of auto and attempt to find how much it actually requires instead of allowing your motherboard to assign what it thinks it needs to, by adding additional turbo voltage and stress testing until it is stable. VID has nothing to do with the actual voltage requirements for your chip, it is simply a reference point that the chip uses when you are NOT overclocking. So asking his chips VID is about as useful as asking the color of his socks.

Voltage requirements scale with multiplier and are also affected by quality of chip. the extra voltage to go from 3.9 to 4.0 is going to be allot less than what is required to go from 4.5 to 4.6. Dont let the amount of voltage added in bios scare you, there are several different things that can affect the amount of turbo needed. The only numbers that can get scary are VCore and temperature, as long as those stay within comfort zone it does not matter if you need to add .004 or .186.

Keep trying, keep adding turbo until you succeed or fail due to temps/voltage.


----------



## relikpL

Thank you for your response.
I now understand that VID is a reference point used to determine the offset needed to have proper Vcore. How do you determine your VID though? Is this the VID that is displayed in Coretemp at stock clocks when idle or under load (the number changes at x16 and x35 on my 3770k)?
Can you also follow a formula and take your VID and subtract Bios vcore to get your offset, or does this not really work?
Thanks in advance for helping.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> I now understand that VID is a reference point used to determine the offset needed to have proper Vcore. How do you determine your VID though? Is this the VID that is displayed in Coretemp at stock clocks when idle or under load (the number changes at x16 and x35 on my 3770k)?
> Can you also follow a formula and take your VID and subtract Bios vcore to get your offset, or does this not really work?
> Thanks in advance for helping.


You dont, intel does. Vcore = VID + offset + vdroop +(at load)turbo

Dont worry about VID, it has no use here. Only look at your VCore, concentrating on VID will get you distracted, you dont have any control over it any way, and it does not affect your overclock.


----------



## fgsfds

I tried to overclock my 2500k with Asrock z77 Extreme4.
I disable PPL Overvoltage, set all power limits to maximum, offset voltage to +0.015, LLC level 2, disabled C3, C6, Package C and set CPU ratio to 44.
Now, when I start Linx test, cpu works on 4400Mhz (as it should) for about 10 seconds and then drops down to 3800-4100Mhz.
For me, it looks like some overvoltage\heating protection, but temperature (60-65C) and voltage (not more than 1.4V) are ok.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fgsfds*
> 
> I tried to overclock my 2500k with Asrock z77 Extreme4.
> I disable PPL Overvoltage, set all power limits to maximum, offset voltage to +0.015, LLC level 2, disabled C3, C6, Package C and set CPU ratio to 44.
> Now, when I start Linx test, cpu works on 4400Mhz (as it should) for about 10 seconds and then drops down to 3800-4100Mhz.
> For me, it looks like some overvoltage\heating protection, but temperature (60-65C) and voltage (not more than 1.4V) are ok.


try changing windows power plan to high performance.

Edit to add: The extreme 4 has a issue with voltage reporting way lower than it is actually receiving. Unless you are using a DMM to measure voltage, you should probably stay WELL under recommended voltage for your chip, the error is around .080 on average, but I have witnessed worse on my own board. Tread with caution concerning high volts.

Good luck!


----------



## fgsfds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try changing windows power plan to high performance.
> 
> Edit to add: The extreme 4 has a issue with voltage reporting way lower than it is actually receiving. Unless you are using a DMM to measure voltage, you should probably stay WELL under recommended voltage for your chip, the error is around .080 on average, but I have witnessed worse on my own board. Tread with caution concerning high volts.
> 
> Good luck!


Doesn't seem to work. Multiplier still drops down to 39-40. And gflops result getting worse with every pass


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



16331 16344 4 27.988 103.7670 2.517304e-010 3.344656e-002
16331 16344 4 28.294 102.6440 2.517304e-010 3.344656e-002
16331 16344 4 28.613 101.5008 2.517304e-010 3.344656e-002
16331 16344 4 28.943 100.3416 2.517304e-010 3.344656e-002
16331 16344 4 29.097 99.8123 2.517304e-010 3.344656e-002
16331 16344 4 29.386 98.8285 2.517304e-010 3.344656e-002
16331 16344 4 29.406 98.7634 2.517304e-010 3.344656e-002



Does it mean anything?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try changing windows power plan to high performance.
> 
> Edit to add: The extreme 4 has a issue with voltage reporting way lower than it is actually receiving. Unless you are using a DMM to measure voltage, you should probably stay WELL under recommended voltage for your chip, the error is around .080 on average, but I have witnessed worse on my own board. Tread with caution concerning high volts.
> 
> Good luck!


hmm really? I have +0.164 set in the bios and im reporting 1.424 or so in cpu-z does that mean I need to worry ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try changing windows power plan to high performance.
> 
> Edit to add: The extreme 4 has a issue with voltage reporting way lower than it is actually receiving. Unless you are using a DMM to measure voltage, you should probably stay WELL under recommended voltage for your chip, the error is around .080 on average, but I have witnessed worse on my own board. Tread with caution concerning high volts.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> hmm really? I have +0.164 set in the bios and im reporting 1.424 or so in cpu-z does that mean I need to worry ?
Click to expand...

Yes. Yes indeed. Be worried. You can read This or just scroll down and watch the video. I can confirm his findings on my board, and several others here in this thread and,other threads scattered across the web have corroborated the same.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes. Yes indeed. Be worried. You can read This or just scroll down and watch the video. I can confirm his findings on my board, and several others here in this thread and,other threads scattered across the web have corroborated the same.


Yeah that is scary, I just watched his video, does anyone have a picture that shows where the solder points are so I can check it my self?

If i'm using 1.42 and it is really 1.52 that is no bueno, no bueno at all. It does mean my watercooling loop is working really well though lol.


----------



## relikpL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You dont, intel does. Vcore = VID + offset + vdroop +(at load)turbo
> 
> Dont worry about VID, it has no use here. Only look at your VCore, concentrating on VID will get you distracted, you dont have any control over it any way, and it does not affect your overclock.


So my Vcore is ~1.25 at 4.4Ghz on my 3770k, with +0.005 offset and +0.008 Turbo. I seem to hit a wall at 4.5Ghz as nothing is stable (I tried changing both offset and also Turbo). Any suggestions?
Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *relikpL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You dont, intel does. Vcore = VID + offset + vdroop +(at load)turbo
> 
> Dont worry about VID, it has no use here. Only look at your VCore, concentrating on VID will get you distracted, you dont have any control over it any way, and it does not affect your overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> So my Vcore is ~1.25 at 4.4Ghz on my 3770k, with +0.005 offset and +0.008 Turbo. I seem to hit a wall at 4.5Ghz as nothing is stable (I tried changing both offset and also Turbo). Any suggestions?
> Thanks for all the help so far.
Click to expand...

How much did you try adding from 4.4 stable? you might need to add anywhere from .020 to .060 depending on the your chip.


----------



## choLOL

My 3570k is now at 4.2GHz.
Cpu-z says my idle vcore is 0.888V, and load vcore is 1.232-1.24V.
Offset: +0.005V, Turbo: +0.004V, LLC at level 3
My load reaches 90*C somewhere around 8-9mins of stress testing. I idle at 38-42*C, but my ambient is 28-30*C.

Any suggestions to keep my temps down? I've reseated 3x and these are the lowest temps I've achieved.


----------



## scione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> My 3570k is now at 4.2GHz.
> Cpu-z says my idle vcore is 0.888V, and load vcore is 1.232-1.24V.
> Offset: +0.005V, Turbo: +0.004V, LLC at level 3
> My load reaches 90*C somewhere around 8-9mins of stress testing. I idle at 38-42*C, but my ambient is 28-30*C.
> 
> Any suggestions to keep my temps down? I've reseated 3x and these are the lowest temps I've achieved.


That is so weird. My 3570K with Vcore of 1.25V, but I have offset at -0.05. My temp max out around 80C with Intel Burn Test. I use hyper Tx3. I have turbo on auto and LLC at level 5.


----------



## Goooober

Hi Guys,

Bit of an OC'ing noob here and i've been playing around with thing after following the guide on page one to see where i can get with my Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 and 2500k. I've uploaded some screenshots of my current bios settings as well as one of my temps and voltage whilst running prime95 (albeit for only 5 minutes it or so).











You'll note that i'm actually running a fairly heft negative offset. I found that to keep temps manageable (i.e under 70c) I needed to bump the voltage down quite a bit. Despite running a 4.5ghz OC everything seems stable after 20 minutes or so of Prime95. I know 20 minutes is nothing really but in the past i've always found my unstable OC's to fail within seconds.

What i'd like to know is why im seemingly able to run a decent enough OC with negative offset? I thought any OC would always mean bumping the vcore up, not down. Of course, i fully admit i'm an amateur at this so i may be missing something (or even a lot of things).

Thanks


----------



## scione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goooober*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Bit of an OC'ing noob here and i've been playing around with thing after following the guide on page one to see where i can get with my Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 and 2500k. I've uploaded some screenshots of my current bios settings as well as one of my temps and voltage whilst running prime95 (albeit for only 5 minutes it or so).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll note that i'm actually running a fairly heft negative offset. I found that to keep temps manageable (i.e under 70c) I needed to bump the voltage down quite a bit. Despite running a 4.5ghz OC everything seems stable after 20 minutes or so of Prime95. I know 20 minutes is nothing really but in the past i've always found my unstable OC's to fail within seconds.
> 
> What i'd like to know is why im seemingly able to run a decent enough OC with negative offset? I thought any OC would always mean bumping the vcore up, not down. Of course, i fully admit i'm an amateur at this so i may be missing something (or even a lot of things).
> 
> Thanks


Your offset is ok, as long as it's stable, but you should run Prime for at least 8 hours to be sure that it's really stable. I had mine failed at 3.5 hours before.
On my 3570K, when I set all cores to 4.0GHz, my offset was -0.15V. And I can run my stock speed fully stable with -0.2V offset.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scione*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Goooober*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Bit of an OC'ing noob here and i've been playing around with thing after following the guide on page one to see where i can get with my Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 and 2500k. I've uploaded some screenshots of my current bios settings as well as one of my temps and voltage whilst running prime95 (albeit for only 5 minutes it or so).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll note that i'm actually running a fairly heft negative offset. I found that to keep temps manageable (i.e under 70c) I needed to bump the voltage down quite a bit. Despite running a 4.5ghz OC everything seems stable after 20 minutes or so of Prime95. I know 20 minutes is nothing really but in the past i've always found my unstable OC's to fail within seconds.
> 
> What i'd like to know is why im seemingly able to run a decent enough OC with negative offset? I thought any OC would always mean bumping the vcore up, not down. Of course, i fully admit i'm an amateur at this so i may be missing something (or even a lot of things).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your offset is ok, as long as it's stable, but you should run Prime for at least 8 hours to be sure that it's really stable. I had mine failed at 3.5 hours before.
> On my 3570K, when I set all cores to 4.0GHz, my offset was -0.15V. And I can run my stock speed fully stable with -0.2V offset.
Click to expand...

There is another aspect of negative offset that is harder to diagnose than load stress testing. When you use offset, it is applied to the entire voltage*multiplier curve. When we go negative to try to reduce voltage at load, we are also reducing it at idle. This can lead to idle instability. Idle stability is a real pain to test, as there is no "stress test" program like the ones we are accustomed to for load testing.

Negative offset is fine for many applications. Some chips can idle REALLY low, others not so much. So just like finding that sweet spot for the load, no one can tell you exactly where that idle stability line is, you will have to find it for yourself..._without the aide of software_.


----------



## choLOL

So how do you test for idle stability with negative offset? I'm interested in trying a negative offset to see if it can help my temps go down.


----------



## scione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> So how do you test for idle stability with negative offset? I'm interested in trying a negative offset to see if it can help my temps go down.


The easiest way for me to test idle is leaving computer on all day all night and do nothing. Can't be anymore idle than that.

Also my 3570K sucks, bad. My stock Vcore at load is like 1.26 or something. So to get to 4.0Ghz, I have to do negative offset of (-0.15) to get to 1.1V, which is normal voltage for that speed from what I've seen from other people.


----------



## bloodysoul

Hi everybody,

I tried to follow the guide by the letter, as I am still a noob in OC.
So I Set the Offset to +0.005v and Turbo Boost to +0.004v, while my multiplier is at x45 (I got a bluescreen while trying x46).
The prime tests went well for like an hour. I played for like another hour BF4, without any BSOD. The core temps never exceeded the 70-75°.
The first problem is that, while prime95 is working, i've got a lot of drops in frequency and vcore. The frequency drops down to 3.3GHz and now an then gets back to 4.5GHz.
But it stayed at 4.5GHz when playing BF4. Is this normal?

The second and real problem, is than now, each time I shutdown my computer, windows shuts down, but the computer doesn't really power down, except for the monitors. Any ideas what this can be related to?

Thanks everybody

My config:
i5-2500K
ASRock Z77-Pro4
Corsair 8GB RAM


----------



## fgsfds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysoul*
> 
> The first problem is that, while prime95 is working, i've got a lot of drops in frequency and vcore. The frequency drops down to 3.3GHz and now an then gets back to 4.5GHz.


The same here. It can't even handle 4.3Ghz and constantly drops it to 3.8Ghz.
I guess it only happens with 100% cpu usage.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> So how do you test for idle stability with negative offset? I'm interested in trying a negative offset to see if it can help my temps go down.


let it idle with menial tasks. YouTube maybe. Anything that puts a small load on the system that doesn't cause it to step off of the lowest multiplier. Check your event viewer for WHEA errors occasionally. It is impossible to say "Do XYZ and you can consider your system stable", there is no test.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fgsfds*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloodysoul*
> 
> The first problem is that, while prime95 is working, i've got a lot of drops in frequency and vcore. The frequency drops down to 3.3GHz and now an then gets back to 4.5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> The same here. It can't even handle 4.3Ghz and constantly drops it to 3.8Ghz.
> I guess it only happens with 100% cpu usage.
Click to expand...

can both of you post up screen shots of your BIOS settings? Something is not right here.

Also, what program are you using to monitor when you see the drop? Have you tried alternative monitoring software?


----------



## fgsfds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> can both of you post up screen shots of your BIOS settings? Something is not right here.
> 
> Also, what program are you using to monitor when you see the drop? Have you tried alternative monitoring software?


Here's mine.

http://i.imgur.com/AMRsu0L.png
http://i.imgur.com/ekA6BJY.png
http://i.imgur.com/EGR5dZm.png

And I'm using Aida64 and CpuZ for monitoring.

UPD: It seems it starts to drop frequency when temperature goes over 70 C.


----------



## bloodysoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Also, what program are you using to monitor when you see the drop? Have you tried alternative monitoring software?


@fgsfds: do you also have a shutdown problem?
I am using CPU-Z to monitor, and prime95 to stress the cpu.
Here are mine:


----------



## battleaxe

Anyone here know why when I set my core anywhere over 48ghz it still only shows up as 47ghz in CPU-Z?

It literally won't go above 4700mhz at all. Weird. What could be causing this?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fgsfds*
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AMRsu0L.png
> http://i.imgur.com/ekA6BJY.png
> http://i.imgur.com/EGR5dZm.png
> 
> And I'm using Aida64 and CpuZ for monitoring.
> 
> UPD: It seems it starts to drop frequency when temperature goes over 70 C.


Your settings look good. Change C1e to enabled.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysoul*
> 
> @fgsfds: do you also have a shutdown problem?
> I am using CPU-Z to monitor, and prime95 to stress the cpu.
> Here are mine:


Your settings also look fine. FYI you can take screen shots of you bios by formatting a flash drive in FAT32, rebooting into bios, and then pressing F12


----------



## bloodysoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your settings also look fine. FYI you can take screen shots of you bios by formatting a flash drive in FAT32, rebooting into bios, and then pressing F12


Thanks for the info! But if all the settings are fine, what could cause my computer to not powerdown?
PS: It does power down when I disable the OC changes!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysoul*
> 
> Thanks for the info! But if all the settings are fine, what could cause my computer to not powerdown?
> PS: It does power down when I disable the OC changes!


Honestly I'm not sure. That's really odd.


----------



## fgsfds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysoul*
> 
> @fgsfds: do you also have a shutdown problem?


No. What do you mean?


----------



## bloodysoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fgsfds*
> 
> No. What do you mean?


I mean if you too, have a problem with your pc not powering down, or is it just the frequency drop?


----------



## fgsfds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysoul*
> 
> I mean if you too, have a problem with your pc not powering down, or is it just the frequency drop?


What do you mean by "not powering down"? I had a problem when my pc wakes up immediately after going to sleep or hybernation, but this was because of a network adapter.


----------



## bloodysoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fgsfds*
> 
> What do you mean by "not powering down"? I had a problem when my pc wakes up immediately after going to sleep or hybernation, but this was because of a network adapter.


Everytime I shut my pc down from windows (8.1), the pc does not power completely down. All components stay powered on, except for the monitor. I must than press the power button to shut it down.


----------



## inedenimadam

You guys that are having the problems with multiplier dropping, Lucky23 looked at your stuff and cleared you, so that is good enough for me.

Couple things to try.

1. Make sure that CPU-Z is up to date
2. Try an alternative monitoring program like OpenHardwareMonitor to verify the drop.
3. Use high performance power plan and ensure maximum processor usage is set to 100%
4. Check in process explorer to see if there are some unknown processes running that are preventing a full shutdown.
5.Open command prompt with elevated permissions and type " sfc /scannow " and see if comes back clean.

To the gentleman who wont shut down completely...
try number 5 up there. Windows is sending the shut down command and it is not being executed by the motherboard. try CLEAR CMOS, try running bare minimum hardware...and if that doesnt work you might have to flash the BIOS (recommend doing that if nothing else is working as a last resort). It could also be related to a bad psu.


----------



## fgsfds

After 2 hours of prime95 I can say that frequency is stable until cpu temperature goes over 70C. That's it.


----------



## Quza

I upgraded my cooling and would now be ready to overclock my CPU _again_, but I still have trouble where to start, since my motherboard sets the Vcore very high when I use the offset mode.

My hardware:

Code:



Code:


i5-2500k, Asrock Z68 Pro3 (Bios 2.16), Prolimatech Armageddon with 2*140mm Prolimatech Blue Vortex

If I set the offset to +0.005V and the turboboost voltage to +0.004V I get the following voltages while the VID is at 1,301V at 34x100.

Code:



Code:


LLC5 ~1.225V
LLC4 ~1.25V
LLC3 ~1.265V
LLC2 ~1.290V

How do you think I'm supposed to start off?


----------



## Lucky 23

Use negative offset to bring your vcore down if its too high


----------



## turbobooster

hello is there a guide for a asrock z77 fatal1ty professional.
I have this bord with a i7 2700k.
I clocked it to 4.5 for 24/7 use.
the settings I did are
all core 45
llc auto
offset vcore + 10
the rest is on deafault.
is this oke.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fgsfds*
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AMRsu0L.png
> http://i.imgur.com/ekA6BJY.png
> http://i.imgur.com/EGR5dZm.png
> 
> And I'm using Aida64 and CpuZ for monitoring.
> 
> UPD: It seems it starts to drop frequency when temperature goes over 70 C.


I tried your settings and I don't get a very low vcore. I don't know if it is my chip or what but I have followed the guide and various user settings and I get better results when I just let the bios do my overclock. I set it to 4.4ghz and my vcore is 0.020 less than your 4.3ghz settings. I can even safely let the bios OC to 4.6ghz and it is very stable with just a slight bump in the vcore max during load but is still less than what I got following any of the guides here.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> I tried your settings and I don't get a very low vcore. I don't know if it is my chip or what but I have followed the guide and various user settings and I get better results when I just let the bios do my overclock. I set it to 4.4ghz and my vcore is 0.020 less than your 4.3ghz settings. I can even safely let the bios OC to 4.6ghz and it is very stable with just a slight bump in the vcore max during load but is still less than what I got following any of the guides here.


I can do 4.7 with his settings, I mean with his vcore, I don't touch anything else.
multi all core 47 offset vcore + 5 all the rest at auto.
the c-states I leave also on auto.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> I can do 4.7 with his settings, I mean with his vcore, I don't touch anything else.
> multi all core 47 offset vcore + 5 all the rest at auto.
> the c-states I leave also on auto.


That is pretty much what the auto overclock does. without actually getting to see what auto really does I can't know what, if any offsets that it performs. I do the 4.6ghz very solid and have never crashed but going to the 4.8ghz settings it won't boot and I just don't feel like running the gauntlet anymore to test my settings a million times just for bragging rights. Going from 4.4ghz to 4.6ghz I didn't notice any boost in performance so I leave it at 4.4ghz 24/7.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> That is pretty much what the auto overclock does. without actually getting to see what auto really does I can't know what, if any offsets that it performs. I do the 4.6ghz very solid and have never crashed but going to the 4.8ghz settings it won't boot and I just don't feel like running the gauntlet anymore to test my settings a million times just for bragging rights. Going from 4.4ghz to 4.6ghz I didn't notice any boost in performance so I leave it at 4.4ghz 24/7.


yes I understand that, I leave it at 45 for 24/7.
I don't overclock my sytem that much, I know what it can do under a cooler master seidon 240.

first score is 52x multi and 100.4 bclk.
vcore 1.475 in bios



also 3d mark 11 and vantage I can bench on that multi, but I just did it a few days ago at 51x


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> yes I understand that, I leave it at 45 for 24/7.
> I don't overclock my sytem that much, I know what it can do under a cooler master seidon 240.
> 
> 
> 
> also 3d mark 11 and vantage I can bench on that multi, but I just did it a few days ago at 51x


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> yes I understand that, I leave it at 45 for 24/7.
> I don't overclock my sytem that much, I know what it can do under a cooler master seidon 240.
> 
> first score is 52x multi and 100.4 bclk.
> vcore 1.475 in bios
> 
> also 3d mark 11 and vantage I can bench on that multi, but I just did it a few days ago at 51x


What multi are you trying to get stable? Make sure you run prime 95 for 8+ hours to check stability.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What multi are you trying to get stable? Make sure you run prime 95 for 8+ hours to check stability.


Just for benching that isn't required because it won't be his 24/7 setting.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Just for benching that isn't required because it won't be his 24/7 setting.


yes true It runs at 47 24/7 stable with the settings above.
my cpu is a 55 multi but then I have to use 1.53 vcore and with that cooler I wont do that.
but I can bench at 5220 on a vcore from 1.475 in bios.
the settings I do then is fixed vcore 1.475
llc 1
pll enabled
c-states disabled, and the rest is on auto.
so what I want to now if I can do a little more with different/extra settings.


----------



## wy2sl0

Any of you had any problems with zero overclock ability/stock stability issues?

I just built a system with a 4670k and a Pro 3 Z87. I am getting restarts on AVX2 Linpack at STOCK speeds and stock voltages (~1.22 under load).
When I say restarts, I mean full restarts, never any BSODs.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wy2sl0*
> 
> Any of you had any problems with zero overclock ability/stock stability issues?
> 
> I just built a system with a 4670k and a Pro 3 Z87. I am getting restarts on AVX2 Linpack at STOCK speeds and stock voltages (~1.22 under load).
> When I say restarts, I mean full restarts, never any BSODs.


Is everything hooked up and seated correctly? It's easy to overlook simple things like the CPU power cable and the boards main cable can sometimes not seat correctly. Go over everything just to make sure then you can try to clear the CMOS and load the bios defaults and see if that helps before you consider something like an RMA.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Had to sub to this as my 4.4GHz OC has just started getting flaky after being very stable since June 2011, so need to revisit the settings.

3.40 gigahertz Intel Core i7-2600K
ASRock Z68 Extreme4


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Just for benching that isn't required because it won't be his 24/7 setting.


Of course, I'm talking about 24/7 stability


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Had to sub to this as my 4.4GHz OC has just started getting flaky after being very stable since June 2011, so need to revisit the settings.
> 
> 3.40 gigahertz Intel Core i7-2600K
> ASRock Z68 Extreme4


What is your idle/full load vcore in CPU-z?
What offset/Turbo?


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Had to sub to this as my 4.4GHz OC has just started getting flaky after being very stable since June 2011, so need to revisit the settings.
> 
> 3.40 gigahertz Intel Core i7-2600K
> ASRock Z68 Extreme4


If you were pushing the vcore down as low as you could get stable 2½ years ago this is about on track. Components deteriorate over time. Especially a PSU has been shown in numerous tests to drop a little voltage as capacitors etc. get old. Try boosting the vcore just a little and see if that was the problem. It's the easiest place to start your search as to why now.


----------



## lPeterPan

I'm using these settings with 3570k on a Z77 Extreme4, is it ok?
I've ran p95 stable for 4 hours. With lowest idle volt at 0.664 seems ok so far.

4.8ghz
turbo volt: 0.285
LLC: Level 3
vcore offset: -0.205
CPU PLL: 1.586


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPeterPan*
> 
> I'm using these settings with 3570k on a Z77 Extreme4, is it ok?
> I've ran p95 stable for 4 hours. With lowest idle volt at 0.664 seems ok so far.
> 
> 4.8ghz
> turbo volt: 0.285
> LLC: Level 3
> vcore offset: -0.205
> CPU PLL: 1.586


that is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay low for idle...there is no way that is stable at idle. If it is that is awesome, but I doubt it will idle for long.


----------



## lPeterPan

The cores do clock down to 1.6ghz doing nothing.
I'll leave it on overnight doing nothing see if it's stable.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPeterPan*
> 
> The cores do clock down to 1.6ghz doing nothing.
> I'll leave it on overnight doing nothing see if it's stable.


Most 3570's idle somewhere around .900-1.000. what is your full loaded vcore for 4.8?


----------



## lPeterPan

1.256-1.272 at 100% Prime95


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPeterPan*
> 
> 1.256-1.272 at 100% Prime95


I am going to leave this here for you, you should read it. The extreme4 has a voltage reporting issue and you are likely receiving much more voltage than what you are seeing in software. Several members with DMMs, including myself, have confirmed the problem. So be careful, you might already be pushing 1.400+ READ ME & WATCH THE VIDEO


----------



## lPeterPan

Is that only if you use LLC?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lPeterPan*
> 
> Is that only if you use LLC?


No, the margin or error scales slightly with higher voltage and LLC, but all voltage levels and all LLC settings are affected.


----------



## lPeterPan

hmmh, I don't have a multimeter to check this so will just have to hope that's not the case.
I'll set another OC profile without LLC to lower the margin of error as precaution.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What is your idle/full load vcore in CPU-z?
> What offset/Turbo?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> If you were pushing the vcore down as low as you could get stable 2½ years ago this is about on track. Components deteriorate over time. Especially a PSU has been shown in numerous tests to drop a little voltage as capacitors etc. get old. Try boosting the vcore just a little and see if that was the problem. It's the easiest place to start your search as to why now.


Thanks for the responses.

I had another issue occurring during this time and wonder if this may have been the cause.
A week ago my 6970 just kept BSOD and the dump was showing display drivers, etc so I swapped this out to my old 6870. The HDMI cable I was using on my primary monitor was not providing a "tight and snug fit" at the connections and the screen was dropping in and out and had to be jiggled from time to time to try and get a constant display. This was happening with the 6970 as well before the BSOD issues kept happening. The PC kept dropping into sleep states and could not be woken and would require "resets" with both cards.

Could a dodgy HDMI cable be causing power spikes to the Video Cards and system?!?

So far I updated to the latest BETA BIOS but also swapped over the dodgy HDMI cable with another I had.

I have gone the lazy path atm and just grabbed the OC 4.0GHz Profile in the new BIOS and have good stability for daily use atm since writing the post and with display staying on constantly. I will find some time soon and investigate this more thoroughly.

vCore is going from 0.99 to 1.3 but no real load/stress test yet. No offset/Turbo yet either.

The PSU is an Antec Quattro 1000W so I have a lot of confidence in it.


----------



## MIGhunter

Is there anything wrong with clicking the predefined OC settings in the BIOS? I loaded up the 4.2 OC just for S&Gs and it's been super stable and temps are great. I know I can probably squeeze more out of the system with a real OC but what's the difference between doing it this way and the "hard way"?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Is there anything wrong with clicking the predefined OC settings in the BIOS? I loaded up the 4.2 OC just for S&Gs and it's been super stable and temps are great. I know I can probably squeeze more out of the system with a real OC but what's the difference between doing it this way and the "hard way"?


Auto overclock has been know to apply too much voltage for each multiplier. I'm not a big fan of any auto OC feature that comes with motherboards now. Auto OC dumbs down Overclocking IMO so that any one can do it.

You will not only learn much more about system tuning an how the system reacts to certain changes with a Manual OC, you will also usually end up with a Higher, more efficient OC .


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Auto overclock has been know to apply too much voltage for each multiplier. I'm not a big fan of any auto OC feature that comes with motherboards now. Auto OC dumbs down Overclocking IMO so that any one can do it.
> 
> You will not only learn much more about system tuning an how the system reacts to certain changes with a Manual OC, you will also usually end up with a Higher, more efficient OC .


Actually the presets on this board are pretty good. I have had slightly lower voltage on my preset than the what the OP guide has had. I run the 4.4hgz 24/7 and have had no issue or voltage change with the 4.6ghz preset. If you want to push it beyond that then you will need to go manual and tweak stuff on your own.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Auto overclock has been know to apply too much voltage for each multiplier. I'm not a big fan of any auto OC feature that comes with motherboards now. Auto OC dumbs down Overclocking IMO so that any one can do it.
> 
> You will not only learn much more about system tuning an how the system reacts to certain changes with a Manual OC, you will also usually end up with a Higher, more efficient OC .
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the presets on this board are pretty good. I have had slightly lower voltage on my preset than the what the OP guide has had. I run the 4.4hgz 24/7 and have had no issue or voltage change with the 4.6ghz preset. If you want to push it beyond that then you will need to go manual and tweak stuff on your own.
Click to expand...

no offense, but if your auto OC had a lower Vcore than your manual...either the auto OC is sketchy or your manual set up was done incorrectly.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> no offense, but if your auto OC had a lower Vcore than your manual...either the auto OC is sketchy or your manual set up was done incorrectly.


1.364 under Prime95 full load and just under 1.000 idle is not too shabby for the auto tune in the bios.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> no offense, but if your auto OC had a lower Vcore than your manual...either the auto OC is sketchy or your manual set up was done incorrectly.


X2


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercyflush64*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> no offense, but if your auto OC had a lower Vcore than your manual...either the auto OC is sketchy or your manual set up was done incorrectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.364 under Prime95 full load and just under 1.000 idle is not too shabby for the auto tune in the bios.
Click to expand...

You should check to see if your particular board uses the D-Pak mosfets. You are likely running 1.45v and dont even know it. The Z77 Extreme series motherboards have a well documented issue with voltage reporting being around .100 or more lower than what is actually being delivered. The extreme 4 and extreme 6 are well documented in this thread, but you have the extreme3, which I havent heard about either way. The D-Pak mosfets are to blame, and I believe they used them across the whole of the extreme series, but best to check for yourself.

1.36 for 4.6 isnt all that hot, but that could be related to the chip and not the boards auto.

Dont use aut0


----------



## howzz1854

props to the author for putting together such an extensive guide. it really help.

for someone like me who is old school overclocker, the whole Ivy Bridge turbo overclocking really was hard to adjust to.

i did come across something that i think might benefit the community as a whole that's particular to our boards, Extreme4/6. i find that if you leave the turbo voltage off-set to auto, the voltage swing is tremendous. it can be as big as +/- .016v. by changing the setting from Auto to a set amount reduces the core voltage swing by half (+/- .008v). i thought i might share this to everybody. so that means you might need more voltage pumped into your cpu if you leave the turbo voltage at auto, which is not good.

another thing i experience, and not sure if it's limited to our mob or Ivy Bridge. my 3770K seems to have some kind of weird cold bug. it seems to require a lot more juice when boot up from cold, OR resume cold from sleep. for example, my chip can do 4.7ghz @1.36v, and passes prime. but if i boot it up from cold or resume from sleep from cold, and run a prime right away, it'll fail. it seems to go away after 10~15mins of warm up. strange. i haven't found a lot of info regard to this on the net for none LN2 setups, aside from ONE guy from Overclocker.co.uk.

if anyone has any info on this, i'd love to know.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> props to the author for putting together such an extensive guide. it really help.
> 
> for someone like me who is old school overclocker, the whole Ivy Bridge turbo overclocking really was hard to adjust to.
> 
> i did come across something that i think might benefit the community as a whole that's particular to our boards, Extreme4/6. i find that if you leave the turbo voltage off-set to auto, the voltage swing is tremendous. it can be as big as +/- .016v. by changing the setting from Auto to a set amount reduces the core voltage swing by half (+/- .008v). i thought i might share this to everybody. so that means you might need more voltage pumped into your cpu if you leave the turbo voltage at auto, which is not good.
> 
> another thing i experience, and not sure if it's limited to our mob or Ivy Bridge. my 3770K seems to have some kind of weird cold bug. it seems to require a lot more juice when boot up from cold, OR resume cold from sleep. for example, my chip can do 4.7ghz @1.36v, and passes prime. but if i boot it up from cold or resume from sleep from cold, and run a prime right away, it'll fail. it seems to go away after 10~15mins of warm up. strange. i haven't found a lot of info regard to this on the net for none LN2 setups, aside from ONE guy from Overclocker.co.uk.
> 
> if anyone has any info on this, i'd love to know.


That is an interesting observation, I have never heard of a non-sub zero cold bug. Considering that it boots, I am not sure it qualifies as a "cold bug" necessarily. Honestly, it sounds like some background startup task that is taking up resources, meaning that the overclock cant handle prime and background tasks together, which is should.


----------



## howzz1854

indeed.

i plan on doing more testing when i get home tonight. start with the base line. and clock it back down to stock and see if the stock setting has the same cold bug. if so, i might opt for exchange with newegg.


----------



## howzz1854

so i got on facetime and had the wife go into bios to change the settings back to factory default, while i am at work.

it's currently running prime.

but the interesting thing is, apparently at all default settings, this chip runs at 1.2v load, and throttles back down to 1.14v during idle. correct me if i am wrong, but i believe most 3770K run default at 1.1v? i am guessing this is a sign that my chip sucks?


----------



## howzz1854

you guys, i am happy, but sad to report that my chip is faulty.

at stock factory setting and speed, it failed prime within 3 hours. this probably explains the strange cold bug issue perhaps. but it definitely explains why i couldn't pin point why it failed at a lower frequency and sometimes not at a higher one.

it failed during small FFT. and btw Memtest didn't show any memory erros.

this is just sad, i've never had a faulty CPU before. so this is what it feels like.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> so i got on facetime and had the wife go into bios to change the settings back to factory default, while i am at work.
> 
> it's currently running prime.
> 
> but the interesting thing is, apparently at all default settings, this chip runs at 1.2v load, and throttles back down to 1.14v during idle. correct me if i am wrong, but i believe most 3770K run default at 1.1v? i am guessing this is a sign that my chip sucks?


it could be your windows install, it could be several things other than the processor. 1.2 does not sound horrible for stock settings..

try "sfc /scannow" in an elevated command prompt, check HDD for errors, run memtest overnight, running just one stick of RAM, no GPU, reset bios, and retest. Good luck, hopefully you can get it all sorted out quickly.


----------



## Mercyflush64

I didn't notice if this was going on from a new build or all of a sudden. Check your chip seating, bent pins and that you are not using too much of a conductive TIM.


----------



## choLOL

I read the Asrock z77 Extreme4 thing, and it bothers me very much, because my computer heats up *too* much at 4.2GHz compared to others (my ambient is around 28-30*C). So I tried setting my offset to -0.005 (the first step in the negative direction), and I opened different monitoring programs. Can you tell me if these voltages are dangerous if my PC is very much affected by the voltage misreading?



I can leave the idle/low-load stability testing to my mom and sister since all they do is go on facebook or youtube.

I reach 90*C once or twice when stress testing with 8-1792 FFT's. These are the lowest temps after reseating 5x (rice/dot method). I noticed that temps reach the highest when stress testing with 8k FFT's, 1792 gives really low temps. Does anyone know what real world applications 8k FFT's are for?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> I read the Asrock z77 Extreme4 thing, and it bothers me very much, because my computer heats up *too* much at 4.2GHz compared to others (my ambient is around 28-30*C). So I tried setting my offset to -0.005 (the first step in the negative direction), and I opened different monitoring programs. Can you tell me if these voltages are dangerous if my PC is very much affected by the voltage misreading?
> 
> 
> 
> I can leave the idle/low-load stability testing to my mom and sister since all they do is go on facebook or youtube.
> 
> I reach 90*C once or twice when stress testing with 8-1792 FFT's. These are the lowest temps after reseating 5x (rice/dot method). I noticed that temps reach the highest when stress testing with 8k FFT's, 1792 gives really low temps. Does anyone know what real world applications 8k FFT's are for?


I have the same board/chip setup. You are fine for temps/voltage, maybe a little warm for my liking, but thats why we do stupid things like attack our CPU's with razorblades, hammers, and water http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club You could probably go lower with the negative offset, that seems like a hefty amount of voltage for such a modest overclock.


----------



## choLOL

Alright. I'll go lower tomorrow when I have time. Right now, I don't want to go with water, I want to get a bigger case first.







I already have what to buy for the loop on notepad though. lol.

Thanks for the quick reply.









Btw, do you have screenies of your BIOS settings? If you don't, what offset, turbo, and LLC have you set?







I'll read the previous pages
What is the recommended minimum for idle Vcore anyway? CPU-z says I idle with 0.864V. I don't know if that is accurate though.
Temps have gone down so much now, reached 85*C only once for the last hour with 8k-1792k with 4min intervals.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Alright. I'll go lower tomorrow when I have time. Right now, I don't want to go with water, I want to get a bigger case first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have what to buy for the loop on notepad though. lol.
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, do you have screenies of your BIOS settings? If you don't, what offset, turbo, and LLC have you set?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll read the previous pages
> What is the recommended minimum for idle Vcore anyway? CPU-z says I idle with 0.864V. I don't know if that is accurate though.
> Temps have gone down so much now, reached 85*C only once for the last hour with 8k-1792k with 4min intervals.


for 45x I use:
LLC3
-.065 offset
+.004 turbo
idle: 0.792
load: 1.112

keep in mind that I have an extreme4 so I have the voltage misreporting as well, and I am using direct die cooling with a better than average chip that stays under 45C fully loaded.


----------



## howzz1854

i am pretty sure it's the CPU.

although CPU defects aren't common in the consumer world, at least this is the first for me. but they're actually quit common in the IT and enterprise world. out of the roughly 1000 nodes we have in our render farm at work, we often have nodes fail jobs regularly, and those ones that fail regularly would be sent back for replacement and swapped out. since average consumers typically probably won't detect it, since most of the consumer apps aren't stressful enough to determine. but in the enterprise mode where, take our farm, the CPU's are constantly doing renders 24/7. it's quite easy to spot a bad chip.

i've been building and overclocking since the year 2000, i am pretty sure that's what it is. the RAM passed the memtest86. windows is fresh install. and no, there're no bend pins. HDD and SSD are old drives that just got brought from the previous old system, SMART info are all solid as well. temperature stays in the 40's at stock speed during small FFT prime. i am pretty sure that's what it is, i guess we'll find out, if it isn't, ****'s gonna hit the fan.


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> I read the Asrock z77 Extreme4 thing, and it bothers me very much, because my computer heats up *too* much at 4.2GHz compared to others (my ambient is around 28-30*C). So I tried setting my offset to -0.005 (the first step in the negative direction), and I opened different monitoring programs. Can you tell me if these voltages are dangerous if my PC is very much affected by the voltage misreading?
> 
> 
> 
> I can leave the idle/low-load stability testing to my mom and sister since all they do is go on facebook or youtube.
> 
> I reach 90*C once or twice when stress testing with 8-1792 FFT's. These are the lowest temps after reseating 5x (rice/dot method). I noticed that temps reach the highest when stress testing with 8k FFT's, 1792 gives really low temps. Does anyone know what real world applications 8k FFT's are for?


8K FFT's are for testing mainly your CPU and FPU. if you fail during a small FFT like 8K, most likely it's your CPU factor. try upping the Vcore if you fail a small FFT. however, if your temperature is already high, upping the vcore will only make it worse. hence you gotta make sure temperture is moderate before upping the vcore. large FFT doesn't always mean the CPU. since large FFT's need to be loaded and cached from the RAM. if you fail a large FFT, it can mean it's either your RAM or your CPU. always test the small FFT first during overclocking and then run a blend test later to ensure full system stability.


----------



## choLOL

So that's what the FFT's are. Thanks. So far my rig hasn't failed a stress test yet. Must be because of the excessive Vcore my board is giving. lol.

Some time in the near future, I'll put up a loop to cool this hot chip. Hopefully, I can get to at least 4.5. Then I'll attack it with a razor,









reps+

Facebook and OCN do a fine job of keeping my chip at 1.6GHz.









If my chip can idle well with -0.50V offset but can't get to 4.4GHz, can I just raise the turbo voltage and not touch the offset?


----------



## howzz1854

ok. here it is.

i got the new chip. it's cooler, faster and requires a lot less voltage to run. the last chip ran 1.2v at stock speed with turbo (3.7ghz), as this one runs 1.1v at stock with turbo 3.7ghz.. due to this, i was able to clock it up to 4.8ghz for a stable 24/7 run.

now here's the deal. i ran the new chip at stock speed and guess what, it failed prime95 V27.9 within an hour. so i was thinking, there's no way!. so i decided to turn turbo off, and without turbo, the chip runs at 3.5ghz 1.02v, as oppose to 3.7ghz 1.1v. and fired up prime again, and this time one of the workers failed within the first 8 mins. so i was baffled.

so 3.7ghz @ 1.1v (with turbo) - Auto vcore, auto everything
3.5ghz @ 1.02 v (without turbo) - auto vcore, auto everything.

then it got me thinking... could it be that intel's stock voltage is too conservative. could it be that the SVID is too conservative. so just for testing purpose, without turbo, i bumped up the voltage to 1.1v just to see if the stock voltage really was too lean. and it turned out Prime95 V27.9 ran 5 hours straight without any workers failing.

so with this knowledge i was able to scale up to 4.8ghz @1.37v.

one question still remain, why is Intel's SVID so lean. do they just not expect people to run extreme burnouts? do they assume people won't be doing hardcore calculations? as the only program in the market today that'll utilize AVX extension to stress the CPU are V27.9 of Prime95, and newest version of IBT. so these are the only two stress programs that really maxes out the procs to the highest temp, and highest FPU stress. do intel just assume that people won't be using AVX extension calculation for crunch? i mean at stock speed? com'on.....

so at the end of the day, i learned that Intel's new Ivy is very lean on stock voltage, depending on what you do. for average joe, one might never run into a problem if all you do is gaming, and run none avx stress tests. but for advanced users, people who do a lot of intense rendering, mathamatical calculation, especially ones that utilize AVX extension, you might even run into issues at stock speed unless you bump up the voltage.

the silver lining of the day, i got a MUCH better chip. one that'll run 4.8ghz daily and load temp remaining at high 60's low 70's.


----------



## Lucky 23

Did you switch the Vcore from Auto to Offset+turbo when you overclocked the CPU?


----------



## howzz1854

yes, in fact i mentioned this a couple posts back that leaving Turbo voltage at Auto makes the voltage swing at +/- .016v, you HAVE TO change it to manual in conjunction with regular Vcore offset. then the swing becomes only +/- .008.


----------



## nooboc2012

Hey all, new issue. I recently changed something to my OC and all hell broke loose on my ASrock Pro SE 3.

First and for most, it won't allow me raise all cores above 38, I'll enter 40, press enter and it reverts back to 38. Further more, even when left at 38, when tested with Prime, the most all I will get is 35. Similar things occur with other settings sust as duration settings and plane current settings?

Should I reset my BIOS completely?

[edit]

Also, my RAM isn't being recognized, only 2 (of 4) at ever one time. I have tested each slot individually, combinations of 2, but when I put in all 4, it only recognized 2







I'm starting to think that I've half killed my mobo


----------



## scione

I guess it could be the motherboard's fault for the Vcore difference. Cause cpu auto volt at stock voltage to like 1.25V at max load. It was running pretty warm when I use prime95 for 12 hours. So I decided to undervolt it.

I just randomly pick an offset number of -0.2V. The idle voltage dropped to 0.9 and the max load dropped to 1.05V. It is running as stable as the stock setting on prime95 and ITB max setting. So I don't understand what's the point of extra 0.2V when the chip doesn't even need it. Now it's running almost 20C cooler on max load..


----------



## Lawngahnome

I'm just getting into overclocking, and so far, this guide has been great, so thanks. I do have a few questions related to the process as a whole.

So as I understand it, the two limiting factors in overclocking are max Vcore, and max Temp. As long as the overclock is stable, and with in those two maximums, I'm good. Toward that goal, I'm trying to understand how I control Vcore.

I know Vcore = VID + offset + vdroop +(at load)turbo. Just FYI, I've got the recommended 0.005 offset and 0.004 turbo.

VID is set by Intel, so it's constant.

vdroop occurs under load, and LLC compensates. Is vdroop constant?

offset is set by me.

tubro is also set by me.

If vdroop and VID are constant and offset and turbo are controlled, then my Vcore should remain controlled as well, ie, has a max that cannot be broken unless I change the offset or turbo. Is what I've said so far true?

Next, I have my cpu ratio, which is actually what I'm trying to raise. Assuming I keep a constant Vcore as described before (via a set offset and turbo), as I raise my ratio, 39, 40, 41+, I'll hit a point where I'm not providing enough voltage to keep the CPU happy, and I'll get stability issues. At that point, to go to a higher cpu ratio, I need to raise my turbo (which in turn raises my Vcore max). Up and up I go until I hit either the Intel voltage or temperature max, and that's my max possible overclock. Am I understanding the process properly?


----------



## Lucky 23

Don't worry about VID, its really not that useful. Only thing you need to pay attention to is what vcore is displayed in CPU-Z.

Increasing the multiplier one multiplier at a time is an extremely safe way to OC but it will also take a lot more time to get to your desired OC. Most of these chips will do a 44 or 45 multi with out much trouble so i would start there.

Set the multi at 44 or 45 with a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo. Then post back here with your Idle and Full load vcore that's displayed in CPU-z.


----------



## Lawngahnome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Don't worry about VID, its really not that useful. Only thing you need to pay attention to is what vcore is displayed in CPU-Z.
> 
> Increasing the multiplier one multiplier at a time is an extremely safe way to OC but it will also take a lot more time to get to your desired OC. Most of these chips will do a 44 or 45 multi with out much trouble so i would start there.
> 
> Set the multi at 44 or 45 with a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo. Then post back here with your Idle and Full load vcore that's displayed in CPU-z.


Thanks for the reply, and I understand that Vcore is the master measurement, but what I'm curious to know is *how* Vcore chooses and maintains a particular value. It's never really explained, so I'm trying to get a clear image of what my PC is doing under the hood. Specifically, does Vcore have a high end (a ceiling) that I'm setting via LLC, offset, and turbo?

I'm interested because I have a z77 Extreme6, and I know it doesn't report Vcore correctly. However, if I know Vcore can't swing to some crazy value because I'm controlling it, then it's not really a big deal that it's reported incorrectly. Basically, if I control the ceiling, I don't have anything to worry about for an everyday 4.4/4.5 GHz OC.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lawngahnome*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, and I understand that Vcore is the master measurement, but what I'm curious to know is *how* Vcore chooses and maintains a particular value. It's never really explained, so I'm trying to get a clear image of what my PC is doing under the hood. Specifically, does Vcore have a high end (a ceiling) that I'm setting via LLC, offset, and turbo?
> 
> I'm interested because I have a z77 Extreme6, and I know it doesn't report Vcore correctly. However, if I know Vcore can't swing to some crazy value because I'm controlling it, then it's not really a big deal that it's reported incorrectly. Basically, if I control the ceiling, I don't have anything to worry about for an everyday 4.4/4.5 GHz OC.


Well unfortunately with your board, what CPU-z or bios reads is inaccurate. Its going to be hard to determine the exact vcore that is being supplied to your chip without using a multimeter.


----------



## Lawngahnome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well unfortunately with your board, what CPU-z or bios reads is inaccurate. Its going to be hard to determine the exact vcore that is being supplied to your chip without using a multimeter.


Right, I can't see the real Vcore, which is why I want to know to what degree I can control it. On my chip and my board, if I set an offset, LLC level, and turbo, will Vcore always have the same max value?

Just as an example, I'm making up some numbers. I OC to 4.4 with .005 offset, lvl 2 LLC, and .004 turbo, then (with a DMM) measure the Vcore to be 1.35 under full load, can I be sure that my pc will always cap at that 1.35 with those settings?


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lawngahnome*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, and I understand that Vcore is the master measurement, but what I'm curious to know is *how* Vcore chooses and maintains a particular value. It's never really explained, so I'm trying to get a clear image of what my PC is doing under the hood. Specifically, does Vcore have a high end (a ceiling) that I'm setting via LLC, offset, and turbo?
> 
> I'm interested because I have a z77 Extreme6, and I know it doesn't report Vcore correctly. However, if I know Vcore can't swing to some crazy value because I'm controlling it, then it's not really a big deal that it's reported incorrectly. Basically, if I control the ceiling, I don't have anything to worry about for an everyday 4.4/4.5 GHz OC.


to answer your question, there's really no ceiling control for the vcore. in the old days, Vcore was hard set by the manufacturer on every chip, and it used to be the same value for every chip in the same class. now with the newer generation of chips like sandy, ivy, and haswel, to my best knowledge it functions by utilizing a feature called SVID. which requests for an arbitrary vcore value from the motherboard based on how much IT THINKS the core needs at certain speed. this is why some people's stock voltage is higher than others. my last Ivy chip stock voltage was 1.2V, and this one only runs less than 1.1 at stock speed, which was auto set by the SVID. think of it as a onboard voltage computer that somehow knows how much voltage itself needs to run.

if you're concerned about not blowing up your chip, which from what you're describing sounds like that's what you're trying to accomplish. Since there's no ceiling feature that's linked to the Vcore, what you can do instead is assigning a power ceiling to your CPU, so that it won't exceed that maximum power ceiling. since intel Spec on Ivy is 77watt, and a heavily overclocked chip goes up to 150~165watt at 5ghz, you can always set a power ceiling somewhere in between. again, that doesn't directly affect the vcore value, what it does is it throttles down the speed when the total CPU power reaches the power ceiling you set it to.

hope this helps.


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lawngahnome*
> 
> Right, I can't see the real Vcore, which is why I want to know to what degree I can control it. On my chip and my board, if I set an offset, LLC level, and turbo, will Vcore always have the same max value?
> 
> Just as an example, I'm making up some numbers. I OC to 4.4 with .005 offset, lvl 2 LLC, and .004 turbo, then (with a DMM) measure the Vcore to be 1.35 under full load, can I be sure that my pc will always cap at that 1.35 with those settings?


it doesn't work like that. SVID is not constant. it's an auto sensing voltage requirement based on "load". think of it like a car's fuel pump. the amount of fuel pumped out is based on RPM and Air/Fuel sensor. so the pump will increase based proportionally based on the load that's demanded by the engine. 1.35v is the total maximum that your chip seems to be running, after factoring in the offset + SVID base Voltage.

your maximum vcore value at load will be roughly .07volt higher than 1.35v due to the fact that these Asrock Z77 boards roughly overvolts by about .05~.07v. it CAN be even higher than that depending on the kind of load you put on the chip. i think in one testing, one user even saw it overvolt by .1v in extreme cases. but 99% of the time, during load, your vcore value roughly will be 1.42v if you were to read it by using a multimeter.

honestly, if i were you, i wouldn't worry about it. Intel's maximum recommended voltage is 1.52v for an ivy. provided if your load temperature is reasonable, and you're below that 1.52v mark, you're more likely to see your RAM fail, or your HDD to go before the CPU kicks the bucket.

i've been overclocking for the past 15 years, and fried a couple chips in my life. my last Q6600 ran for 5 years at 1.5v at 4ghz and i saw two sets of ram died due to IC degradation, and replaced 2 HDDs due to HDD deaths. the CPU was still kicking strong. intel's maximum recommended voltage for the Q6600 was 1.5v, i was practically living on the edge.


----------



## Lawngahnome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> to answer your question, there's really no ceiling control for the vcore. in the old days, Vcore was hard set by the manufacturer on every chip, and it used to be the same value for every chip in the same class. now with the newer generation of chips like sandy, ivy, and haswel, to my best knowledge it functions by utilizing a feature called SVID. which requests for an arbitrary vcore value from the motherboard based on how much IT THINKS the core needs at certain speed. this is why some people's stock voltage is higher than others. my last Ivy chip stock voltage was 1.2V, and this one only runs less than 1.1 at stock speed, which was auto set by the SVID. think of it as a onboard voltage computer that somehow knows how much voltage itself needs to run.
> 
> if you're concerned about not blowing up your chip, which from what you're describing sounds like that's what you're trying to accomplish. Since there's no ceiling feature that's linked to the Vcore, what you can do instead is assigning a power ceiling to your CPU, so that it won't exceed that maximum power ceiling. since intel Spec on Ivy is 77watt, and a heavily overclocked chip goes up to 150~165watt at 5ghz, you can always set a power ceiling somewhere in between. again, that doesn't directly affect the vcore value, what it does is it throttles down the speed when the total CPU power reaches the power ceiling you set it to.
> 
> hope this helps.


That's exactly what I'm trying to do, not blow up my chip without being able to monitor the Vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> it doesn't work like that. SVID is not constant. it's an auto sensing voltage requirement based on "load". think of it like a car's fuel pump. the amount of fuel pumped out is based on RPM and Air/Fuel sensor. so the pump will increase based proportionally based on the load that's demanded by the engine. 1.35v is the total maximum that your chip seems to be running, after factoring in the offset + SVID base Voltage.
> 
> your maximum vcore value at load will be roughly .07volt higher than 1.35v due to the fact that these Asrock Z77 boards roughly overvolts by about .05~.07v. it CAN be even higher than that depending on the kind of load you put on the chip. i think in one testing, one user even saw it overvolt by .1v in extreme cases. but 99% of the time, during load, your vcore value roughly will be 1.42v if you were to read it by using a multimeter.


I made up those voltage values, I have no idea what my actual core voltage is/will be. This is all speculation, since I wanted to completely know what I'm doing before I try.

To sum up the last couple posts, if I get my hands on a DMM, rack out my CPU and measure the Vcore, I have be pretty safe guess as to what my Max Vcore will be under load, assuming I don't change the setting later. It won't be a constant max, but it'll be close.

Next question. If SVID auto senses and changes based on load, what's the point of Turbo Boost? From what you've described, SVID will rise to match the load, but I though the purpose of Turbo Boost was to give the CPU more power to match the load. When I increase my turbo boost, what am I doing?


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lawngahnome*
> 
> That's exactly what I'm trying to do, not blow up my chip without being able to monitor the Vcore.
> I made up those voltage values, I have no idea what my actual core voltage is/will be. This is all speculation, since I wanted to completely know what I'm doing before I try.
> 
> To sum up the last couple posts, if I get my hands on a DMM, rack out my CPU and measure the Vcore, I have be pretty safe guess as to what my Max Vcore will be under load, assuming I don't change the setting later. It won't be a constant max, but it'll be close.
> 
> Next question. If SVID auto senses and changes based on load, what's the point of Turbo Boost? From what you've described, SVID will rise to match the load, but I though the purpose of Turbo Boost was to give the CPU more power to match the load. When I increase my turbo boost, what am I doing?


SVID will only adjust itself all the up to roughly 4.2ghz, i can't remember the exact. when you start overclocking from stock frequency, and start raising the mutiplyer by 1 at a time, you'll see that the Vcore voltage is raised everytime you raise the multiplyer up to about 4.2 or 4.3ghz i can't remember. after that, SVID doesn't do anything. this is why people add Vcore off-set, and turbo off-set, because beyond that, it's a lot of guessing game and trial and errors.

again, your total voltage value will be based on load. so whatever program you load onto the cpu, depending on how extreme it is, will have slightly different vcore value. it's possible to load up prime95 small fft and see your vcore rises to 1.4vcore, but during gaming even at full load, your vcore might never exceed 1.37v. some programs will load up the vcore higher than others. which is why prime95 is used by OC'er for stability testing because theoretically, you'll never reach that kind of load in everyday use.

your vcore also won't vary from day to day, it'll vary from program to program, again, depending on what program you put on the cpu. also vcore value might rise a little bit due to temperature. the transistors needs voltage and electrons in order to transfer the data, when there's not enough voltage the transistors can't pass on the electrons correctly, hence OC fail, or system failure. to compensate that, you increase the voltage. but voltage increase comes with heat, and heat is also what makes the transistors fail, you can introduce more voltage to compensate for the error to force the electrons to pass through. so as you can see it's a catch 22. OC'ing is not rocket science, but it's also not an exact science. there's no such a thing that if you do XYZ, it'll guarantee to work. every sillicon is different by slightly. it's a lot of trial and error and testing. hence it's a hobby.


----------



## Destru

Hello, new to overclocking and I followed this guide but...

I got AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 with a 3570K CPU on it.

I followed this guide the best I could, some of the settings listed were not there obviously as I got a different mobo so I followed the guide the best I could.

In the end I had set the CPU multiplier to 42 (4,2GHz) on all cores with an offset of 0,005 volts.

I ran prime95 in blend mode for 1½ hours and all the tests passed, I also played wow all yesterday evening.

And the temperatures looked very good, hottest core during prime95 was 73'c and when playing 60'c

I'd love to know if I should start increasing the multiplier, running prime95 all over again, if it fails increase offset and such.

P.S. I don't know how much the CPU offset voltage is aprropriate, if I increase it from 0,005V to 0,008V is that a big increase?


----------



## Lucky 23

Hi Destru,

Overall i would recommend your final run of prime 95 to be over 6 hours. I would start with a 44 or 45 multi, a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo.

Once your in windows, check your Idle and Full load vcore in CPU-z. Its good to know what your idling at because this will help determine where your offset should be.

If Prime 95 fails then you will be increasing Turbo rather then offset. Offset increase your idle and full load vcore where as Turbo only increases your full load vcore.

The offset and turbo are measure in millivolts so changing offset from a +0.005 to a +0.010 is a very small increase in vcore.


----------



## Destru

Hi Lucky 23, and thanks for the fast response.

My voltages with 42 multi were 0,8-0,9 on idle, and 1,14-1,16 under prime95.

I increased the multi to 45 and my desktop crashed.

The multi is now 44, I'm not sure about that +0,004 turbo voltage as mine was set to auto, and the description said that it will attempt the maximum voltage if required.

I started prime95 and it's pulling a more steady 1,6 but ranging 1,5-1,7

I'm not really sure why my desktop crashed with 45 multi, since I could guess that increasing it shouldn't cause instability on idle.

E: I'm leaving soon for a movie. I'll check prime after I get back, it should be nearly 6 hours then.


----------



## EliteReplay

does this works for Sandy bridge-E aswell??


----------



## Destru

Ok Lucky 23,

I'm back from the movie, Prime95 has been running succesfully at 4,4GHz for 6 hours.

Max. core temps:

1# 68'c
2# 72'c
3# 70'c
4# 66'c
Package 79'c

The idle voltages of course are still 0,8-0,9
CPU Vcore voltages under load:

Min 1,144V and max 1,168V

I haven't found yet much info on how hot can my 3570K run at so I don't know if I should keep going.

I'm using a Fractal design arc midi R2 for the case so ventilation shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Lucky 23

Hey Destru,

Did you increase turbo passed +0.004 after you failed P95?

Your idle is perfect so leave your offset at a +0.005. If prime 95 fails increase turbo to stabilize your full load.

EDIT: I would keep your CPU under 85c during Prime 95


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> does this works for Sandy bridge-E aswell??


im not 100% sure if all setting are similar but you can post up bios screen shots by formatting a Flash drive in FAT32, rebooting into bios and pressing F12.

Post them here and we can take a look


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> does this works for Sandy bridge-E aswell??
> 
> 
> 
> im not 100% sure if all setting are similar but you can post up bios screen shots by formatting a Flash drive in FAT32, rebooting into bios and pressing F12.
> 
> Post them here and we can take a look
Click to expand...

I think Sandy Bridge E has divider straps

more info here http://www.overclock.net/t/1189242/sandy-bridge-e-overclocking-guide-walk-through-explanations-and-support-for-all-x79-overclockers


----------



## soulstaker

Just got 5 AP-15s. Planning to plug them all on my motherboard (Z77-E4). How much of a risk would that be?


----------



## Destru

Allright, but I'm leaving for holidays now so the OC got to wait 1-2 weeks.

My turbo offset is on auto, I don't know what it does so I just left it on auto.

Edit: Happy holidays


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> Just got 5 AP-15s. Planning to plug them all on my motherboard (Z77-E4). How much of a risk would that be?


Check the amperage draw from the fans. each fan header is good for 1 amp x12v = 12 watts.



if yours looks like this, then you are solid. you could plug 5 into each header


----------



## soulstaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Check the amperage draw from the fans. each fan header is good for 1 amp x12v = 12 watts.
> 
> 
> 
> if yours looks like this, then you are solid. you could plug 5 into each header


Nice. Yeah, mine are like that. Just need to wait them to get here then.

And while i'm at it, impressive overclock on that 3570k.


----------



## Smellycat1

Hello

Awesome guide so thank you to the author and all contributors for making it easier to work this out









I was just wondering, do I even need the offset at +0.005v and turbo to +0.008 or whatever it was if I plan on staying at 4GHz with stock cooler? I ask because I saw 90°c last night during prime95 blend.

This is my first ever build and I'm surprised it even turned on in the first place, so as you might of guessed I know nothing about voltages and over clocking









Z77 Extreme 4
3570k stock cooler


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smellycat1*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Awesome guide so thank you to the author and all contributors for making it easier to work this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering, do I even need the offset at +0.005v and turbo to +0.008 or whatever it was if I plan on staying at 4GHz with stock cooler? I ask because I saw 90°c last night during prime95 blend.
> 
> This is my first ever build and I'm surprised it even turned on in the first place, so as you might of guessed I know nothing about voltages and over clocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z77 Extreme 4
> 3570k stock cooler


yes and no. You need to have a number defined for both, as auto voltage leaves your motherboard in charge of the voltage...which might not be the optimal settings for your chip. The lowest you can go with turbo voltage is +.004. However, we can use a negative number for the offset voltage, and this will lower VCore delivery across every multiplier. This will allow you to have a lower loaded VCore and lower temps. This method does have a double edge, and you need to be aware that negative offset also lowers the idle VCore. Unlike load stability testing, there is no stress test program for idle stability, so you just have to let it sit, and do some menial tasks.

Just curious though...why even bother overclocking on the stock cooler...as you can tell the heat increase is hardly worth the 100mhz gain. Now that you know how to get your temperatures down some, I would highly advise that you replace that cooler as quick as possible. Aftermarket cooling will prolong the life of the chip and open up some headroom for some higher clocks. Its like you built a mustang and then put bicycle tires on it, you are severely limiting the potential of the build with that cooler.


----------



## Smellycat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yes and no. You need to have a number defined for both, as auto voltage leaves your motherboard in charge of the voltage...which might not be the optimal settings for your chip. The lowest you can go with turbo voltage is +.004. However, we can use a negative number for the offset voltage, and this will lower VCore delivery across every multiplier. This will allow you to have a lower loaded VCore and lower temps. This method does have a double edge, and you need to be aware that negative offset also lowers the idle VCore. Unlike load stability testing, there is no stress test program for idle stability, so you just have to let it sit, and do some menial tasks.
> 
> Just curious though...why even bother overclocking on the stock cooler...as you can tell the heat increase is hardly worth the 100mhz gain. Now that you know how to get your temperatures down some, I would highly advise that you replace that cooler as quick as possible. Aftermarket cooling will prolong the life of the chip and open up some headroom for some higher clocks. Its like you built a mustang and then put bicycle tires on it, you are severely limiting the potential of the build with that cooler.


Thanks for the info, I will try a negative offset







at 1599.63 MHz core 0.888v with 6 - 8% load at the minute, does that seem ok or is that not relevant?

I have a Coolermaster Evo cooler on the way so I just fancied trying my hand at over clocking, isn't it a 600MHz rise over the stock 3.4GHz as I thought turbo only ran one core at 3.8GHz, or is that not correct?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smellycat1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yes and no. You need to have a number defined for both, as auto voltage leaves your motherboard in charge of the voltage...which might not be the optimal settings for your chip. The lowest you can go with turbo voltage is +.004. However, we can use a negative number for the offset voltage, and this will lower VCore delivery across every multiplier. This will allow you to have a lower loaded VCore and lower temps. This method does have a double edge, and you need to be aware that negative offset also lowers the idle VCore. Unlike load stability testing, there is no stress test program for idle stability, so you just have to let it sit, and do some menial tasks.
> 
> Just curious though...why even bother overclocking on the stock cooler...as you can tell the heat increase is hardly worth the 100mhz gain. Now that you know how to get your temperatures down some, I would highly advise that you replace that cooler as quick as possible. Aftermarket cooling will prolong the life of the chip and open up some headroom for some higher clocks. Its like you built a mustang and then put bicycle tires on it, you are severely limiting the potential of the build with that cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, I will try a negative offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 1599.63 MHz core 0.888v with 6 - 8% load at the minute, does that seem ok or is that not relevant?
> 
> I have a Coolermaster Evo cooler on the way so I just fancied trying my hand at over clocking, isn't it a 600MHz rise over the stock 3.4GHz as I thought turbo only ran one core at 3.8GHz, or is that not correct?
Click to expand...

I think its 38 on one core, 37 on two cores, 36 on three, and 35 on all four. So you are correct, 200Mhz single thread upgrade, variable multithread upgrade. .888 is fine for idle VCore, but that is uninteresting. What we really want to know is your load VCore.

Before you go hog wild on the EXT4 motherboard, you should know that the board has voltage reporting issues. The board delivers more voltage than is reported in any software. It is a well documented phenomena that affects several itterations of the "Extreme" family motherboards, and is well documented here in the thread and several other places around the forums and general web. This wont affect you too much because the coolermaster evo will more than likely not allow you temperature headroom to push the type of voltages that could be dangerous. But, alll the same, be aware and do your research before you crank the voltage up.


----------



## Smellycat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think its 38 on one core, 37 on two cores, 36 on three, and 35 on all four. So you are correct, 200Mhz single thread upgrade, variable multithread upgrade. .888 is fine for idle VCore, but that is uninteresting. What we really want to know is your load VCore.
> 
> Before you go hog wild on the EXT4 motherboard, you should know that the board has voltage reporting issues. The board delivers more voltage than is reported in any software. It is a well documented phenomena that affects several itterations of the "Extreme" family motherboards, and is well documented here in the thread and several other places around the forums and general web. This wont affect you too much because the coolermaster evo will more than likely not allow you temperature headroom to push the type of voltages that could be dangerous. But, alll the same, be aware and do your research before you crank the voltage up.


Thanks for getting back to me, I'm currently running prime95 blend with Coolermaster TX3 EVO 1.28v max so far with 62°c, 4.2GHz -0.005v offset

Does that seem ok?

Happy Christmas


----------



## Smellycat1

Just seen 1.480v on same settings as above


----------



## dioxholster

the guide prefers prime95 but if i were to test with intel burn what settings should i use?


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster*
> 
> the guide prefers prime95 but if i were to test with intel burn what settings should i use?


you should use the extreme setting. although i wouldn't bother with IBT, although it does shoot up your temperature to the highest, even higher than prime. the latest version of prime95 still is more stressful. IBT will be a good indication of thermal, while prime will make sure it's fully stable. just my 2cent.


----------



## Lucky 23

X2. Not a fan of IBT use P95


----------



## Noccci

Hello everyone

I have been reading this site for years and finally registered myself. So I'm back to overclocking CPUs, last time I did some it was my old Q9300. First, thanks for the awesome guide. I've been trying to understand and follow it, Im sorry if I have done something wrong.

My setup:
P67 Extreme 4
G-Skill RipJaws-X 2x4gb 1333MHz 9-9-9-24
i2500K + Thermalright Silver Arrow

So I started by setting all the BIOS settings right like the guide showed. I put the multiplier almost straight away to 40 and then 42 with having offset +0,005v and turbo boost +0,004v, LLC level 2
-> That put my volts automatically pretty high. CPU-Z was showing 0,984 to 1,1v idle voltages and max was 1,344v in Prime95 temps max 56C

I tried to lower the voltages by setting offset to -0,035v, but it doesn't seem to do anything. Should I lower the turbo boost voltage, or just lower offset more?

As you can see, my voltages are a bit high for 4,2? Temp max also 65C now after ~20min. Weird, earlier it was max 56C after +1 hour...guess I changed the Prime95 settings match the guide's settings for this run and it spiked.



I'm dreaming of going to 4,5GHz with a reasonable Vcore and temps, then put it to do Prime95 for the night. So I guess I'll just try to lower the turbo boost voltage next? How low should I go?

E: Oh wow. I feel like a complete ****** now. Yeah...you cant lower the turbo boost voltage...seriously misunderstood part of the guide. So I just lowered the offset voltage more, it's -0,040v now.

1,320v max
0,928v min

I wonder if I lower it more to get the load volts down, the idle volts are beginning to be too low?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noccci*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> I have been reading this site for years and finally registered myself. So I'm back to overclocking CPUs, last time I did some it was my old Q9300. First, thanks for the awesome guide. I've been trying to understand and follow it, Im sorry if I have done something wrong.
> 
> My setup:
> P67 Extreme 4
> G-Skill RipJaws-X 2x4gb 1333MHz 9-9-9-24
> i2500K + Thermalright Silver Arrow
> 
> So I started by setting all the BIOS settings right like the guide showed. I put the multiplier almost straight away to 40 and then 42 with having offset +0,005v and turbo boost +0,004v, LLC level 2
> -> That put my volts automatically pretty high. CPU-Z was showing 0,984 to 1,1v idle voltages and max was 1,344v in Prime95 temps max 56C
> 
> I tried to lower the voltages by setting offset to -0,035v, but it doesn't seem to do anything. Should I lower the turbo boost voltage, or just lower offset more?
> 
> As you can see, my voltages are a bit high for 4,2? Temp max also 65C now after ~20min. Weird, earlier it was max 56C after +1 hour...guess I changed the Prime95 settings match the guide's settings for this run and it spiked.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dreaming of going to 4,5GHz with a reasonable Vcore and temps, then put it to do Prime95 for the night. So I guess I'll just try to lower the turbo boost voltage next? How low should I go?


you cant go any lower than .004 turbo, but you can continue to lower the offset, and try using llc3 or 4 or even 5 to allow more vdroop. You will experience seemingly larger spikes, but the spikes are short lived that it does not really affect temperature. save llc2 and llc1 for when you are spiking into the 1.4+ range


----------



## Noccci

Alright, thanks inedenimadam.

I changed LLC to 3, then continued lowering offset voltage to -0,050, which resulted to idle 0,920v and load 1,272v. Ran Prime for about 40min, seemed good for @ 4,3GHz

Upped multiplier to x45, couldn't get to Windows. Tried upping offset voltage by little at a time. Set it to +0,005v and got to Windows.

Now running Prime overnight and let's see how it goes.



Not sure if I try to go any higher after I manage to get @ 4,5GHz stable.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noccci*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, thanks inedenimadam.
> 
> I changed LLC to 3, then continued lowering offset voltage to -0,050, which resulted to idle 0,920v and load 1,272v. Ran Prime for about 40min, seemed good for @ 4,3GHz
> 
> Upped multiplier to x45, couldn't get to Windows. Tried upping offset voltage by little at a time. Set it to +0,005v and got to Windows.
> 
> Now running Prime overnight and let's see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I try to go any higher after I manage to get @ 4,5GHz stable.


You dont have to do it all at once. You can save the settings to a profile slot in BIOS and come back to overclock it further another day. On


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noccci*
> 
> Alright, thanks inedenimadam.
> 
> I changed LLC to 3, then continued lowering offset voltage to -0,050, which resulted to idle 0,920v and load 1,272v. Ran Prime for about 40min, seemed good for @ 4,3GHz
> 
> Upped multiplier to x45, couldn't get to Windows. Tried upping offset voltage by little at a time. Set it to +0,005v and got to Windows.
> 
> Now running Prime overnight and let's see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I try to go any higher after I manage to get @ 4,5GHz stable.


Voltage is a little high for 4.5ghz. You should be able to get your CPU stable around 1.3v with a 45 multiplier.


----------



## Noccci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Voltage is a little high for 4.5ghz. You should be able to get your CPU stable around 1.3v with a 45 multiplier.


Prime95 ran for like 11-12 hours now and it seems stable so far. Temps mostly 60-66C, max spikes 71C.

Yes, I agree the voltage seems maybe a bit too high. I have offset voltage set to +0,005v, anything lower than that and it won't boot to windows anymore. Turbo boost is +0,004v. So does that mean the idle voltage becomes too low so it won't boot? Sorry, but how can I try to lower only load voltage since you cant lower the turbo boost voltage?

I guess I try changing the LLC settings and see if it does anything.

E:

Woah. So I stopped the Prime95 test and was just about to try IBT, but got a BSOD before I even hit start. Not stable in idle? Damn if I need to increase offset to +0,010v. First I try changing LLC.

E2:

LLC level 4 lowered the voltages almost to 1.3v. IBT gave me a bluescreen after that, then it wouldn't even boot to windows. Back to LLC level 3 now. I guess I can't get @ 4,5GHz stable with lower volts than in the screenshot above.


----------



## Noccci

Okay so ATM im back to these settings:

4,5GHz
offset voltage: +0,005v (any lower it won't boot to windows)
turbo voltage: +0,004v
LLC 2

Earlier I ran Prime95 for 11-12 hours like I said, same settings but LLC was 3. Today I continued by running with IBT and it gave me a bluescreen. I lowered LLC to 2 now and it seems stable. The problem is, my volts are now even higher than in the picture above(1,344v), because LLC 2 set them higher.

Idle volts changing from 0,976 to 1,072v
Load volts 1,352v

Doesnt seem to be the best overclocking one if @ 4,5GHz needs 1,352v. Well....Im okay with that if it's stable.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noccci*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Voltage is a little high for 4.5ghz. You should be able to get your CPU stable around 1.3v with a 45 multiplier.
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 ran for like 11-12 hours now and it seems stable so far. Temps mostly 60-66C, max spikes 71C.
> 
> Yes, I agree the voltage seems maybe a bit too high. I have offset voltage set to +0,005v, anything lower than that and it won't boot to windows anymore. Turbo boost is +0,004v. So does that mean the idle voltage becomes too low so it won't boot? Sorry, but how can I try to lower only load voltage since you cant lower the turbo boost voltage?
> 
> I guess I try changing the LLC settings and see if it does anything.
> 
> E:
> 
> Woah. So I stopped the Prime95 test and was just about to try IBT, but got a BSOD before I even hit start. Not stable in idle? Damn if I need to increase offset to +0,010v. First I try changing LLC.
> 
> E2:
> 
> LLC level 4 lowered the voltages almost to 1.3v. IBT gave me a bluescreen after that, then it wouldn't even boot to windows. Back to LLC level 3 now. I guess I can't get @ 4,5GHz stable with lower volts than in the screenshot above.
Click to expand...

Stay llc 4 or even 5 and increase offset voltage.


----------



## howzz1854

not specifically aiming towards anyone, but it bothers me everytime when someone says your voltage seems too high for XYZ frequency. every chip is different. and the difference can be HUGE. the only way you can know is to test out by OC yourself. the guide only there as A GUIDE. some of the minimum voltage requirement you see on the net are "MINIMUM" every chip is different. my last chip was crap, it required 1.37v just to do 4.5ghz, (IB), my current chip only requires 1.25v for 4.5ghz. that goes to show you, every chip are very different. if your chip came out from the outer rim of the fab, it's gonna suck and requires a lot more juice than ones from the center. mine was the prime example. if you're setting the offset to +0.005, and your CPUZ voltage is 1.34v, then the system is telling you that SVID needs that much voltage to run at that frequency. again, everychip will be different. SVID value will also differs from quality of the sillicon. hence in this modern age we have a smart SVID instead of the old days where everychip is hard set a vcore value.

if you're running on a sandy bridge, the voltage requirement in general will be higher by .1v.

sorry for the rant. i just had to get that out.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yes i understand but ive been posting in this tread since around the time it was first posted so majority of 2500k will do 4.5ghz at 1.3v


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> not specifically aiming towards anyone, but it bothers me everytime when someone says your voltage seems too high for XYZ frequency. every chip is different. and the difference can be HUGE. the only way you can know is to test out by OC yourself. the guide only there as A GUIDE. some of the minimum voltage requirement you see on the net are "MINIMUM" every chip is different. my last chip was crap, it required 1.37v just to do 4.5ghz, (IB), my current chip only requires 1.25v for 4.5ghz. that goes to show you, every chip are very different. if your chip came out from the outer rim of the fab, it's gonna suck and requires a lot more juice than ones from the center. mine was the prime example. if you're setting the offset to +0.005, and your CPUZ voltage is 1.34v, then the system is telling you that SVID needs that much voltage to run at that frequency. again, everychip will be different. SVID value will also differs from quality of the sillicon. hence in this modern age we have a smart SVID instead of the old days where everychip is hard set a vcore value.
> 
> if you're running on a sandy bridge, the voltage requirement in general will be higher by .1v.
> 
> sorry for the rant. i just had to get that out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes i understand but ive been posting in this tread since around the time it was first posted so majority of 2500k will do 4.5ghz at 1.3v


There is some truth to what you say, voltage requirements and overclock potential can vary greatly. But at the same time, very few chips WONT do 4.5 on 1.3. Suggesting to someone who is running 1.35 for 4.5 that they might want to try to bring the voltage down some is perfectly reasonable, even if they fail in that venture and the chip refuses.

Just a side thought: I chuckled a little when I saw "smart" and "SVID" in the same sentence.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There is some truth to what you say, voltage requirements and overclock potential can vary greatly. But at the same time, very few chips WONT do 4.5 on 1.3. Suggesting to someone who is running 1.35 for 4.5 that they might want to try to bring the voltage down some is perfectly reasonable, even if they fail in that venture and the chip refuses.
> 
> Just a side thought: I chuckled a little when I saw *"smart" and "SVID"* in the same sentence.


LOL


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There is some truth to what you say, voltage requirements and overclock potential can vary greatly. But at the same time, very few chips WONT do 4.5 on 1.3. Suggesting to someone who is running 1.35 for 4.5 that they might want to try to bring the voltage down some is perfectly reasonable, even if they fail in that venture and the chip refuses.
> 
> Just a side thought: I chuckled a little when I saw "smart" and "SVID" in the same sentence.


not saying that's what SVID is if that's what you're implying. i simply was comparing the old days when ships were hard set a specific voltage, unlike the modern day cpu that has auto variable VID that varies from chip to chip. is it smarter? i guess depends. it scales according to voltage, as oppose to a set value.

let me just say it again, if you bump up the mult to 45, and SVID is giving you a 3.4v value, that's how much the VID is telling you it needs in order to stablizes itself. you can force a lower voltage and you might get away with some level of stability, but that's all you're doing, getting away with some level of stability. it's like undervolting a chip that's needs 1.1v to run stock, and you're undervolting it by going lower. you can get away, but doesn't change the fact that the system requests 1.1v to run stable. i don't understand what all the obsession with going lower volt. you're kicking yourself in the foot if you're undervolting what SVID specifies what is needed. as long as you have a reasonable temperature, having that extra buffer of voltage will just give you more ceiling to play with. if you can do 4.5 @ 1.34v at 77c load, vs 4.5ghz @1.3v at 75c load, and you know the system is stable all the way at that frequency and 1.34v up to 90c without crashing, having that higher volt will just give you more stability in the summer when ambient is higher vs a lower volt in the summer when the transistor will just error out due to higher ambient affecting the signal strength. there's truth about giving it the lowest amount of volt at a given frequency, but i think many are over doing it. to each his own, if you have a chip that does 1.3v stable, and will crash at 1.295v. you can chose to leave it at 1.3v, i personally would give it more buffer and have it run at 1.325 provided if the temperature at load is reasonable. this is why intel don't set the voltage to be exactly right on the line for what the sillicon needs to operate, they factor in the heat ceiling and operating range by padding an additional amount of juice on top of what is needed.


----------



## inedenimadam

If SVID was "smart", we could just set the voltage to auto and change the multiplier, and the guide on the first page would be a whole lot shorter. Also, notice that there is no mention of SVID in the guide, as it generally just confuses the situation. When overclocking/undervolting, SVID becomes completely arbitrary other than being a fixed point to begin offset calculations. SVID is only "smart" when the end user does not look into the actual voltage requirements of their chip.


----------



## n00pe

Hi, thanks a lot for the guide! I was just wondering guys, am I doing something wrong here? I feel like my temps are okay and everything, but I'm not too sure about the core voltage.



BIOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Edit: I'd like to reach 4.5Ghz, but so far no success.


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If SVID was "smart", we could just set the voltage to auto and change the multiplier, and the guide on the first page would be a whole lot shorter. Also, notice that there is no mention of SVID in the guide, as it generally just confuses the situation. When overclocking/undervolting, SVID becomes completely arbitrary other than being a fixed point to begin offset calculations. SVID is only "smart" when the end user does not look into the actual voltage requirements of their chip.


you CAN in fact just set the voltage to auto and play with the multiplyer yourself. it's the whole reason why overclocking has been dumbed down. every monkey can do it. SVID knows itself voltage requirement for every multiplyer, and every chip has different SVID requirement at different mult. you CAN just leave the voltage to auto, and SVID will auto set the voltage based on what it thinks it needs according to the multiply you give it, up to roughly about multiplyer 42, or 43. after that SVID reaches its ceiling. from there on it's all trial an error testing. try it yourself, start at whatever stock multiplyer your chips is set to from factory, set the voltage to auto, and mult to manual, up it by 1 at a time, watch the CPU-z voltage reading, you'll see the voltage increases automatically as you bump up the multiplyer.

again, i never said SVID is SMART, you and Lucky keep putting words in my mouth. i only said modern chips are smarter than the old days that it knows how much voltage it needs, as oppose to in the old days voltages were fixed for every model chip that come out of the assembly line. you keep putting "smart", and "svid" together.


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> Hi, thanks a lot for the guide! I was just wondering guys, am I doing something wrong here? I feel like my temps are okay and everything, but I'm not too sure about the core voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'd like to reach 4.5Ghz, but so far no success.


everything looks fine. although i would set a manual value for turbo voltage but that's just me. i find that with our board, leaving turbo voltage to auto yield a much bigger and frequent voltage fluctuation.


----------



## n00pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> everything looks fine. although i would set a manual value for turbo voltage but that's just me. i find that with our board, leaving turbo voltage to auto yield a much bigger and frequent voltage fluctuation.


Thanks! Any tips how to reach 4.5GHz?


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> Thanks! Any tips how to reach 4.5GHz?


see what your temp is like at 4.3 and 4.4, and what voltage it requires to run those frequencies. if they can pass prime95 for at least 2 hours, and temps are good, it's very likely that you can get there.

find out what your "wall" is. you'll know it once you hit a speed that requires tremendous amount of voltage bump. that's when you know you're close to the limit of your chip. from there on, you can probably squeeze another 100mhz or 200mhz out of it provided if the temps are good.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> in this modern age we have a smart SVID


I am not putting words in your mouth, I may be misinterpreting your meaning, but they are your words. Using auto-voltage is a very dumbed down way to overclock...even down at the 4.2 the VID is likely to be way off. In my case, 4.2 my SVID is .080 over stable manual voltage...which coincidentally. is enough overvoltage to get me all the way to 4.5. I get it, you are saying, intel uses an algorithm to set a dynamic VID, making it "smart"er than previous iterations of intel products which just used a fixed number...but considering you are more likely to shoot the wings off a fly, blindfolded, with a rubber band, at 50 yards, than get a VID that is the ideal voltage for any multiplier...and this is why I chuckle at the thought of "smart" being used to describe "VID".

Words never typed in this thread: "I overclocked just like the guide says, and it turned out to be the exact same idle/loaded value when I left everything on auto"

Case and point:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> Hi, thanks a lot for the guide! I was just wondering guys, am I doing something wrong here? I feel like my temps are okay and everything, but I'm not too sure about the core voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'd like to reach 4.5Ghz, but so far no success.


Your chip should do 4.5 without much issue, but not while you are using auto voltage. Change "Additional Turbo Voltage" to .+004, Chane offset voltage to +.005, and multiplier to 45. Test for stability, using only additional turbo voltage until you reach a point you can pass P95. Hopefully your chip will stabilize around 1.30 and under 85C.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> not saying that's what SVID is if that's what you're implying. i simply was comparing the old days when ships were hard set a specific voltage, unlike the modern day cpu that has auto variable VID that varies from chip to chip. is it smarter? i guess depends. it scales according to voltage, as oppose to a set value.
> 
> let me just say it again, if you bump up the mult to 45, and SVID is giving you a 3.4v value, that's how much the VID is telling you it needs in order to stablizes itself. you can force a lower voltage and you might get away with some level of stability, but that's all you're doing, getting away with some level of stability. it's like undervolting a chip that's needs 1.1v to run stock, and you're undervolting it by going lower. you can get away, but doesn't change the fact that the system requests 1.1v to run stable. i don't understand what all the obsession with going lower volt. you're kicking yourself in the foot if you're undervolting what SVID specifies what is needed. as long as you have a reasonable temperature, having that extra buffer of voltage will just give you more ceiling to play with. if you can do 4.5 @ 1.34v at 77c load, vs 4.5ghz @1.3v at 75c load, and you know the system is stable all the way at that frequency and 1.34v up to 90c without crashing, having that higher volt will just give you more stability in the summer when ambient is higher vs a lower volt in the summer when the transistor will just error out due to higher ambient affecting the signal strength. there's truth about giving it the lowest amount of volt at a given frequency, but i think many are over doing it. to each his own, if you have a chip that does 1.3v stable, and will crash at 1.295v. you can chose to leave it at 1.3v, i personally would give it more buffer and have it run at 1.325 provided if the temperature at load is reasonable. this is why intel don't set the voltage to be exactly right on the line for what the sillicon needs to operate, they factor in the heat ceiling and operating range by padding an additional amount of juice on top of what is needed.


It doesn't work that way though, VID is USELESS! Your also not kicking yourself in the foot by lowering the vcore below the VID. Your actually fine tuning your overclock to find the exact vcore that your chip needs at X multiplier since the VID wants to Overvolt your chip.

My chip right now needs 1.336v to stabilize a 46 mulit but my VID is 1.43v. The VID is off by 0.094v so its not even close to correct. By finding the lowest Idle voltage and lowest full load voltage your are increasing the longevity of your chip and decreasing full load and case temperatures at the same time.

Overclocking to X multi and setting the voltage to be identical to the VID is just a lazy overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If SVID was "smart", we could just set the voltage to auto and change the multiplier, and the guide on the first page would be a whole lot shorter. Also, notice that there is no mention of SVID in the guide, as it generally just confuses the situation. When overclocking/undervolting, SVID becomes completely arbitrary other than being a fixed point to begin offset calculations. SVID is only "smart" when the end user does not look into the actual voltage requirements of their chip.


X2


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am not putting words in your mouth, I may be misinterpreting your meaning, but they are your words. Using auto-voltage is a very dumbed down way to overclock...even down at the 4.2 the VID is likely to be way off. In my case, 4.2 my SVID is .080 over stable manual voltage...which coincidentally. is enough overvoltage to get me all the way to 4.5. I get it, you are saying, intel uses an algorithm to set a dynamic VID, making it "smart"er than previous iterations of intel products which just used a fixed number...but considering you are more likely to shoot the wings off a fly, blindfolded, with a rubber band, at 50 yards, than get a VID that is the ideal voltage for any multiplier...and this is why I chuckle at the thought of "smart" being used to describe "VID".
> 
> Words never typed in this thread: "I overclocked just like the guide says, and it turned out to be the exact same idle/loaded value when I left everything on auto"
> 
> Case and point:
> Your chip should do 4.5 without much issue, but not while you are using auto voltage. Change "Additional Turbo Voltage" to .+004, Chane offset voltage to +.005, and multiplier to 45. Test for stability, using only additional turbo voltage until you reach a point you can pass P95. Hopefully your chip will stabilize around 1.30 and under 85C.


i stand corrected. but what i meant to say was modern cpus are a lot smarter for one to overlock than back in the days when values were hard set. SVID in modern day has a dynamic requirement according to mlutiplyer that's given. but it's by no means SMART. smart is a very subjective point of view, everyone have a very different standard. i wouldn't necessary call SVID smart, but rather the modern day cpus are smarter in figuring out voltage than the old days.

take your point for example, your chip might be stable at a certain voltage that's .08 lower than what VID sets itself to. but there's a reason VID sets it .08 higher than what you give it, it's that built in safety protocol of thermal ceiling. yes, every chip can run lower than what it's factory set to, but you're essentially undervolting the chip for whatever reason you see fit. but it doesn't change the fact that's the required voltage set by the VID, or intel. i am sure you'll have no trouble play games, do some reasonable intense tasks. but there's a reason intel padded those voltage value, for maximum stability and thermal ceiling. take for example if you set offset to +.005, and turbo to -.004, which essentially equals .001 of difference of what SVID value really is. whatever voltage you get in CPU-z is the value VID determines it needs.

it's no secret and no news that users have been buying CPUs from dawn of time, and some choose to under volt the stock voltage value. no one is stopping you if it still runs the apps you throw at it. but just know that it's below what's required. so comes summer time when those transistor can't passe through because it errors out, you might have to bump up the voltage. same reason people buy RAMS and undervolt them at the given stock speed. i just think it's pointless, and people tend to go overboard with the idea.


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> It doesn't work that way though, VID is USELESS! Your also not kicking yourself in the foot by lowering the vcore below the VID. Your actually fine tuning your overclock to find the exact vcore that your chip needs at X multiplier since the VID wants to Overvolt your chip.
> 
> My chip right now needs 1.336v to stabilize a 46 mulit but my VID is 1.43v. The VID is off by 0.094v so its not even close to correct. By finding the lowest Idle voltage and lowest full load voltage your are increasing the longevity of your chip and decreasing full load and case temperatures at the same time.
> 
> Overclocking to X multi and setting the voltage to be identical to the VID is just a lazy overclock.
> X2


read my post to inedenimadam

your argument is basically whatever Intel's set voltage is useless and dumb. you chose to under volt it by a set value below that threshold. which is fine. and it might very well be stable for whatever you throw at it, but just know that it might not be what Intel deem stable.


----------



## Lucky 23

Well Intel is wrong


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well Intel is wrong










nice


----------



## Lucky 23

Keep thinking what you want but VID is useless and they are wrong because that feature does not work correctly at all. Enjoy having a half assed overvolted OC


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> your argument is basically whatever Intel's set voltage is useless and dumb. you chose to under volt it by a set value below that threshold. which is fine. and it might very well be stable for whatever you throw at it, but just know that it might not be what Intel deem stable.


Yes, that is my argument.












This chip of mine is pretty stinkin' sweet voltage sipper, but intel would still undervolt it at load. Close only gets you points in horse shoes and hand grenades. We are dealing with sensitive transistors that like what they like, and they are each unique in what they like. VID might be smarter than a fixed number, but for enthusiast looking for the sweet spot overclock it is useless, and dumb.


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Keep thinking what you want but VID is useless and they are wrong because that feature does not work correctly at all. Enjoy having a half assed overvolted OC


conversely, i can say that you can enjoy your barely minimum juiced up OC that might run into errors or stability, but it's your car, i ain't tellin you how to drive it.

clearly two different school of thought. i like to have a bit of buffer of thermal ceiling.


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, that is my argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This chip of mine is pretty stinkin' sweet voltage sipper, but intel would still undervolt it at load. Close only gets you points in horse shoes and hand grenades. We are dealing with sensitive transistors that like what they like, and they are each unique in what they like. VID might be smarter than a fixed number, but for enthusiast looking for the sweet spot overclock it is useless, and dumb.


i agree, although i wouldnt' go as far as to say VID is useless. it's afterall a baseline set by the guys who made the chips. it's a guideline none the less you're free to play with.

like i said, two different school of thought, lets agree to disagree.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, that is my argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This chip of mine is pretty stinkin' sweet voltage sipper, but intel would still undervolt it at load. Close only gets you points in horse shoes and hand grenades. We are dealing with sensitive transistors that like what they like, and they are each unique in what they like. VID might be smarter than a fixed number, but for enthusiast looking for the sweet spot overclock it is useless, and dumb.


X2


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> conversely, i can say that you can enjoy your barely minimum juiced up OC that might run into errors or stability, but it's your car, i ain't tellin you how to drive it.
> 
> clearly two different school of thought. i like to have a bit of buffer of thermal ceiling.


Wrong !!! I have been helping people in this thread OC since close to page 10 and have been doing so consistently for almost 2 years. So for you to come in with your 30+ post, stating that I'm wrong or giving off the impression that i don't know what I'm doing is completely ridiculous. I could care less about your Noob opinion. As I said before basing your voltage on what VID is displayed is completely lazy!!!

I also have not had 1 error since i overclocked this CPU 2 years ago


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Wrong !!! I have been helping people in this thread OC since close to page 10 and have been doing so consistently for almost 2 years. So for you to come in with your 30+ post, stating that I'm wrong or giving off the impression that i don't know what I'm doing is completely ridiculous. I could care less about your Noob opinion. As I said before basing your voltage on what VID is displayed is completely lazy!!!
> 
> I also have not had 1 error since i overclocked this CPU 2 years ago


that's very mature of you. i never said you were wrong. if anything, i clearly stated above that it's two different school of thought.

2 years is suppose to make you an expert? you don't see me waving a flag to people saying i've been overclocking for 15 years since the days of first gen pentium, when things weren't as easy and clear cut, that required days of work just to sqeeze 33mhz out of a chip. for you to call one person's opinion as wrong really shows your maturity. my initial post was clearly to demonstrate that every chip is different and only way to find out is to test it yourself.

my chip for example will do 4.8ghz at 1.36v all the way up to 82 degrees then it errors out in Prime. but bumping it up to 1.37 ensures it stable all the way up to 95c. i clearly like a bit of thermal ceiling. this is a discussion forum, a place to share different opinion and methodology, if you cannot even stand the idea of having different opinions, i don't know what to tell you.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Keep thinking what you want but VID is useless and they are wrong because that feature does not work correctly at all. Enjoy having a half assed overvolted OC
> 
> 
> 
> conversely, i can say that you can enjoy your barely minimum juiced up OC that might run into errors or stability, but it's your car, i ain't tellin you how to drive it.
> 
> clearly two different school of thought. i like to have a bit of buffer of thermal ceiling.
Click to expand...

The issue is that your school of though is...out of alignment with the overclocking community. Evidenced by the lack of mention of VID in overclocking guides for Sandy/Ivy, other than for converting fixed to dynamic overclock (special case that still ends up with a different VCore not equaling VID). You yourself just a few posts ago suggested that auto-voltage may produce unwanted results...Auto-voltage is essentially just your motherboard reading a VID table and trying to deliver that number.


----------



## Lucky 23

No you clearly called me out earlier in your "Rant" post but what ever you say man. Its not a different school of though, one is clearly wrong and overvolting the CPU, the other is the correct way that experienced overclockers stand by. inedenimadam is also an experienced overclocker and has been helping people overclock in this tread for a long time. You should listen when more then one person is stating that your "school of thought" is wrong.

I have also been overclocking for well over 2 years.. I said THIS CPU


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The issue is that your school of though is...out of alignment with the overclocking community. Evidenced by the lack of mention of VID in overclocking guides for Sandy/Ivy, other than for converting fixed to dynamic overclock (special case that still ends up with a different VCore not equaling VID). You yourself just a few posts ago suggested that auto-voltage may produce unwanted results...Auto-voltage is essentially just your motherboard reading a VID table and trying to deliver that number.


the author of this guide although went straight to manual overclock, it is by no means THE BIBLE of all. if you google around, you'll find discussions on VID. it's a baseline like i mentioned for you to use as a guide, it is up to each individual to decide to go by it or not, but none the less a baseline set by the manufacturer. SVID doesn't do everything for you, as i mentioned, it only works up to somewhere around 42~43 mluti, after that it's trial and errors and playing with different combinations. but to say that SVID is dumb and useless is a bit of stretch. it provides a guideline and baseline for the chip functionality.

take example, if you're ever into cars. GM clearly can pump out more horse power with their 6.2liter engine, maybe up to 480~500 if enthusiasts were to tune it themselves, however, for longevity and ensure it survives in every temperature scenario, manufacturers conservatively set it to 420hps so it has enough padding and headroom for safety. i never said you can't run your chip at "just enough" for that frequency, but having a bit of padded room on top will ensure full stability through the season and different applications. where is that headroom, you'll have to find it out yourself.


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No you clearly called me out earlier in your "Rant" post but what ever you say man. Its not a different school of though, one is clearly wrong and overvolting the CPU, the other is the correct way that experienced overclockers stand by. inedenimadam is also an experienced overclocker and has been helping people overclock in this tread for a long time. You should listen when more then one person is stating that your "school of thought" is wrong.
> 
> I have also been overclocking for well over 2 years.. I said THIS CPU


you clearly assumed that all CPUs fall into that category you're used to, based on your more than 2 years of experience, while on a larger scale it's not the case. my last chip vs my current chip is an example of opposite end of the scale. and for one to assume that all fall into one category is naive.

btw you're overvolting no matter what when you're overclocking. it's a fine balance of finding what voltage will provide enough signal strength while not allowing the added heat affecting the transistors. and there's no bible for that, every chip will vary and differ.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No you clearly called me out earlier in your "Rant" post but what ever you say man. Its not a different school of though, one is clearly wrong and overvolting the CPU, the other is the correct way that experienced overclockers stand by. inedenimadam is also an experienced overclocker and has been helping people overclock in this tread for a long time. You should listen when more then one person is stating that your "school of thought" is wrong.
> 
> I have also been overclocking for well over 2 years.. I said THIS CPU
> 
> 
> 
> you clearly assumed that all CPUs fall into that category you're used to, based on your more than 2 years of experience, while on a larger scale it's not the case. my last chip vs my current chip is an example of opposite end of the scale. and for one to assume that all fall into one category is naive.
> 
> btw you're overvolting no matter what when you're overclocking. it's a fine balance of finding what voltage will provide enough signal strength while not allowing the added heat affecting the transistors. and there's no bible for that, every chip will vary and differ.
Click to expand...

Many would consider guides like the one on the first page a "bible" for overclocking, because it takes variable quality chips into consideration in its methodology. It works as a catch all solution for those looking to squeeze more out of their processor than intel specs them at. VID is not a part of this methodology or most others. If you wish to convince people of the wisdom of your overclocking methodology over the one provided by Kenny, the "start a new thread" button is clearly visible on every page of the forums. I would suggest you use it, and preach the wisdom of intels VID tables there, instead of where it is treated as an unimportant and arbitrary value.

You catch more bees with honey than with vinegar.


----------



## kennyparker1337

What is all this bickering about VID about?

VID is just a table of voltage numbers set for each multiplier.

Intel makes these tables for each individual batch of chips.

They only test voltages up to the stock multiplier.
If they tested more then they would be wasting money on R&D costs because the chip isn't advertised to be stable at anything other than stock.
The stock multiplier is usually chosen because it works well with the stock Intel cooler that most PCs come with.
Imagine bulk orders of 1000 PCs for a corporation.

It just so happens that Intel chips can be vastly overclocked by using an aftermarket cooler.

Back to VID, anything past stock multiplier isn't tested. The numbers just increase linear until they reach the maximum allowed VID. (In the case of Ivy/Sandy the VID tables max out at 1.52v).

The VID is useless by itself in setting a voltage for multiplier past stock (as in auto-voltage mode).
The VID can be used tell how good your chip is. The lower the VID at stock, the better your chip is.
The VID can also be used to tell you what your offset should be for a specific wanted voltage.

For instance, if your VID at 4GHz is 1.4v then you know if you were stable at 1.3v on Fixed mode that you should set an Offset of -.1v for 4GHz multiplier.

...and that's that.

Stop the arguing.


----------



## ppaul1

Feels like I am hitting a wall with my i7 2600K on my Z77 Pro4 board... Before I was running it on auto OC mode @4.6ghz and it was stable, but the VCore was a bit too high (around 1.450V). So I wanted to get it to work on manual settings with less VCore.

As soon as I try to up the multiplier above 45 it all get messy. I get blue screens (win8.1 doesnt show BCOD codes...), rounding errors in Prime95 or it doesnt even boot. Changing VCore, Turbo Boost or CPU PLL doesnt do anything except raising the VCore on load above 1.450V again and it is not even stable at this anymore. I also saw some weird multiplier spikes, it went from x45 to x34 sometimes, normal on prime95?

Any ideas what should I do? I think I got lost on this guide, because my board doesnt support a fixed VCore... its not possible to set it in BIOS. Here are my screens:


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppaul1*
> 
> Feels like I am hitting a wall with my i7 2600K on my Z77 Pro4 board... Before I was running it on auto OC mode @4.6ghz and it was stable, but the VCore was a bit too high (around 1.450V). So I wanted to get it to work on manual settings with less VCore.
> 
> As soon as I try to up the multiplier above 45 it all get messy. I get blue screens (win8.1 doesnt show BCOD codes...), rounding errors in Prime95 or it doesnt even boot. Changing VCore, Turbo Boost or CPU PLL doesnt do anything except raising the VCore on load above 1.450V again and it is not even stable at this anymore. I also saw some weird multiplier spikes, it went from x45 to x34 sometimes, normal on prime95?
> 
> Any ideas what should I do? I think I got lost on this guide, because my board doesnt support a fixed VCore... its not possible to set it in BIOS. Here are my screens:


first of all, lock your multiplyer to a set value. don't leave it at auto.

and what was your load temperature before with the auto overclock. sounds like you might be overheating.

since you had 1.45vcore at 4.5ghz, i would start there. set the offset voltage so that it equates to 1.45vcore during load, check CPU-z. make sure the temperature is reasonable like no more than 80c for your chip during load. and from there on, you can try upping the multiplyer up by 1, and up the vcore offset a notch or two from there until it stablizes in prime95. make sure the temperature is table during the whole time otherwise you have an overheating issue.

edit: there is your issue, your CPUz shows 1.336. try upping the load line calibration, or up the vcore offset so the load voltage is roughly 1.45 or somewhere along that line. you need to find your baseline first. i am guessing it's somewhere along 1.4~1.45, since that was stable for you in auto.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppaul1*
> 
> Feels like I am hitting a wall with my i7 2600K on my Z77 Pro4 board... Before I was running it on auto OC mode @4.6ghz and it was stable, but the VCore was a bit too high (around 1.450V). So I wanted to get it to work on manual settings with less VCore.
> 
> Any ideas what should I do? I think I got lost on this guide, because my board doesnt support a fixed VCore... its not possible to set it in BIOS. Here are my screens:


Your BIOS settings look good, although you could change the offset to a positive +.005, and we dont have a shot of your advanced CPU settings (i.e the C-States). To get it stable, leave everything like it is, and increase the "additional turbo voltage" until it stabilizes. 1.45 is a good chunk of voltage, particularly for a board with 4+2 power, which could be the source of the throttling if it is not the core temps, make sure you keep those VRMs cool. What type of temp readings are you getting? What CPU cooler are you using?


----------



## n00pe

Ok, so I've managed to get there, but the temps are slightly higher (2nd core seems to output much more heat compared to others, but I guess that's considered normal).

Anyways here are some screenshots:



BIOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Is there any way to get those temps down a little bit? Seems like anything bellow +0.039V is unstable.

Also any idea why does my CPU-Z keeps showing up the 'Bus Speed' at 99.98 Mhz? Afaik I've disabled the 'Spread Spectrum'.

Thanks!


----------



## ppaul1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> first of all, lock your multiplyer to a set value. don't leave it at auto.


Its set to 45, what do you mean?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> and what was your load temperature before with the auto overclock. sounds like you might be overheating.


http://abload.de/image.php?img=cpuboost46wxuw7.png
This is from Auto Turbo @4.6. The Offset is set to +0.020V, Turbo Offset is set to Auto, LLC to 0%. As we see there were some spikes to 80°C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Your BIOS settings look good, although you could change the offset to a positive +.005, and we dont have a shot of your advanced CPU settings (i.e the C-States).


Here you go:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20131229_145256ghsc4.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.45 is a good chunk of voltage, particularly for a board with 4+2 power... What type of temp readings are you getting? What CPU cooler are you using?


I am using a Thermaltake Macho HR02. It looks kinda hot for this kind of cooler imo. I dont know how to make it more agressiv, its set to a target temperature of 65°C on bios. Maybe set it to 50°C so it kicks in earlier?

About VCore of 1.45V: I read alot of times going higher then 1.35V is not healthy at all for the components. What do you think? I was running it now for almost 3/4 a year on 4.6GHz on auto turbo. And my intention of manually overlocking was to get the VCore down to 1.3V again, going higher than 4.6Ghz isnt possible anyway with this chip and board I guess.


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> Ok, so I've managed to get there, but the temps are slightly higher (2nd core seems to output much more heat compared to others, but I guess that's considered normal).
> 
> Anyways here are some screenshots:
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to get those temps down a little bit? Seems like anything bellow +0.039V is unstable.
> 
> Also any idea why does my CPU-Z keeps showing up the 'Bus Speed' at 99.98 Mhz? Afaik I've disabled the 'Spread Spectrum'.
> 
> Thanks!


you can try to lower CPU PLL voltage to 1.7 or 1.6, it might lower your temp by a degree or so. but there's not much you can do if anything below +.039 crashes. your temp looks fine if those are your prime95 temps. in everyday use, they'll never go as high as prime. enjoy your new OC


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppaul1*
> 
> Its set to 45, what do you mean?
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=cpuboost46wxuw7.png
> This is from Auto Turbo @4.6. The Offset is set to +0.020V, Turbo Offset is set to Auto, LLC to 0%. As we see there were some spikes to 80°C.
> Here you go:
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_20131229_145256ghsc4.jpg
> I am using a Thermaltake Macho HR02. It looks kinda hot for this kind of cooler imo. I dont know how to make it more agressiv, its set to a target temperature of 65°C on bios. Maybe set it to 50°C so it kicks in earlier?
> 
> About VCore of 1.45V: I read alot of times going higher then 1.35V is not healthy at all for the components. What do you think? I was running it now for almost 3/4 a year on 4.6GHz on auto turbo. And my intention of manually overlocking was to get the VCore down to 1.3V again, going higher than 4.6Ghz isnt possible anyway with this chip and board I guess.


your auto overclock setting was 1.45vcore, your manual OC setting is 1.336vcore, so somewhere in between those two numbers is a sweet spot where your comp should be stable but below the 1.45vcore. you can eighter raise the offset voltage, or raise the turbo voltage slowly to stablize the comp, or you can also try raising the load line calibration (LLC) to a higher setting, i am guessing for your mobo 75% or 100%. the worst case scenario, your comp might need exactly 1.45volt for 4.6ghz, but that's probably not the case.


----------



## Appearance

Need opinions? Improvements? Read a lot on this guide as well as the responses. Much appreciated.


----------



## howzz1854

Seems like you still have quite a bit of headroom left if that's your maximum temp in prime95. Have you tried 4.6ghz?

I see that you changed c3 ,6 state to disable. Which is a good precaution. I don't see anything that'll warrant a red flag. I would try 4.6 or 4.7 next and watch the temp closely.


----------



## Appearance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> Seems like you still have quite a bit of headroom left if that's your maximum temp in prime95. Have you tried 4.6ghz?
> 
> I see that you changed c3 ,6 state to disable. Which is a good precaution. I don't see anything that'll warrant a red flag. I would try 4.6 or 4.7 next and watch the temp closely.


My C3/6 is enabled right now. Sorry about the picture quality. No I haven't tried 4.6/4.7. Maybe I will.

I do have a question about my offset. It currently sits at +0.040 while I've read most people run at +/- 0.004 or even lower. Is this a problem or that's just how things are because of my CPU. Trying to grasp this concept.

And how long should the P95 run? 6 hours? 12?


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appearance*
> 
> My C3/6 is enabled right now. Sorry about the picture quality. No I haven't tried 4.6/4.7. Maybe I will.
> 
> I do have a question about my offset. It currently sits at +0.040 while I've read most people run at +/- 0.004 or even lower. Is this a problem or that's just how things are because of my CPU. Trying to grasp this concept.
> 
> And how long should the P95 run? 6 hours? 12?


The offset is just a arbitrary number based on what your SVID and PLL strength is set to. The situation will also differ depending on the quality if your chip. Take example my last ivy bridge came from a particular bad batch. Setting the offset to +.005 with .004 turbo yielded a whopping 1.36v. My second chip was the opposite that came from a real quality batch. With the same offset and turbo voltage setting yielded a MUCH much lower voltage.

I personally don't like going negative on offset because you're undervolting. Stability issues can pop up. As long as your temps are good. And it passes prime in the winter and the summer. You're pretty golden.

As far as how many hours you should run prime. That's an age old debate. Every user had a different definition of prime stable. Some think 40 mins of blend test is enough while others let it run for 12 hours. Or even 24. It's all up to you. The important thing is you're running the current version of prime95 so that it can properly stress out your CPU. And if it runs all your everyday apps without issues and does the same in the hottest time of summer I call that stable. I've been overclocking for the good past 15 years, that tend to be my rule of thumb.


----------



## Appearance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> The offset is just a arbitrary number based on what your SVID and PLL strength is set to. The situation will also differ depending on the quality if your chip. Take example my last ivy bridge came from a particular bad batch. Setting the offset to +.005 with .004 turbo yielded a whopping 1.36v. My second chip was the opposite that came from a real quality batch. With the same offset and turbo voltage setting yielded a MUCH much lower voltage.
> 
> I personally don't like going negative on offset because you're undervolting. Stability issues can pop up. As long as your temps are good. And it passes prime in the winter and the summer. You're pretty golden.
> 
> As far as how many hours you should run prime. That's an age old debate. Every user had a different definition of prime stable. Some think 40 mins of blend test is enough while others let it run for 12 hours. Or even 24. It's all up to you. The important thing is you're running the current version of prime95 so that it can properly stress out your CPU. And if it runs all your everyday apps without issues and does the same in the hottest time of summer I call that stable. I've been overclocking for the good past 15 years, that tend to be my rule of thumb.


Alright. Got another one for ya. So, if I try hitting for 4.6/4.7 what should my volts sit around and the temperatures? If it gets close to 85 C I should be concerned right?

Also, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## n00pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> you can try to lower CPU PLL voltage to 1.7 or 1.6, it might lower your temp by a degree or so. but there's not much you can do if anything below +.039 crashes. your temp looks fine if those are your prime95 temps. in everyday use, they'll never go as high as prime. enjoy your new OC


You sure about those numbers? It says that the very minimum is 1.71V on the first page of this guide.

Edit: nvm, I just lowered the PPL to 1.603V and the temp difference is significant. I will post screenshots later.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> you can try to lower CPU PLL voltage to 1.7 or 1.6, it might lower your temp by a degree or so. but there's not much you can do if anything below +.039 crashes. your temp looks fine if those are your prime95 temps. in everyday use, they'll never go as high as prime. enjoy your new OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about those numbers? It says that the very minimum is 1.71V on the first page of this guide.
> 
> Edit: nvm, I just lowered the PPL to 1.603V and the temp difference is significant. I will post screenshots later.
Click to expand...

Intel recommends you don't go below 1.7v. Their minimums are usually there to prevent a very likely unstable chip.


----------



## n00pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Intel recommends you don't go below 1.7v. Their minimums are usually there to prevent a very likely unstable chip.


So is it a bad idea having it at 1.603V while it all seems to run stable?

BEFORE (AUTO):


AFTER (1.603 V):


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> You sure about those numbers? It says that the very minimum is 1.71V on the first page of this guide.
> 
> Edit: nvm, I just lowered the PPL to 1.603V and the temp difference is significant. I will post screenshots later.


Users on various forums including extemesystems have tested 1.5-1.8 to be the safe range for PLL. Some users can run into some issues at 1.5. But you definitely don't want to go above 1.8-ish. Below 1.5 you'll definitely or very likely see some stability issues.


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appearance*
> 
> Alright. Got another one for ya. So, if I try hitting for 4.6/4.7 what should my volts sit around and the temperatures? If it gets close to 85 C I should be concerned right?
> 
> Also, thanks for the feedback.


Your volts will be whatever your chip needs. I can't recall off the top of my head. But there's a general guideline for minimum voltage requirement for sandy. But that doesn't mean your chip falls right on the line. Again it all depends on the quality of your chip. So I would just up the voltage slowly until it stabilizes. As far as temp. For stress testing prime definitely stay at 85 or below for sandy. For everyday load temp. It's good to keep it below 80. Some would even suggest 70's.


----------



## n00pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> Users on various forums including extemesystems have tested 1.5-1.8 to be the safe range for PLL. Some users can run into some issues at 1.5. But you definitely don't want to go above 1.8-ish. Below 1.5 you'll definitely or very likely see some stability issues.


I think I will stick to what I've got right now. Thanks


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Intel recommends you don't go below 1.7v. Their minimums are usually there to prevent a very likely unstable chip.
> 
> 
> 
> So is it a bad idea having it at 1.603V while it all seems to run stable?
> 
> BEFORE (AUTO):
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1817266/width/350/height/700
> 
> AFTER (1.603 V):
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1817264/width/350/height/700
Click to expand...

No. A lower voltage than recommended would only make a system unstable but not harm it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> Users on various forums including extemesystems have tested 1.5-1.8 to be the safe range for PLL. Some users can run into some issues at 1.5. But you definitely don't want to go above 1.8-ish. Below 1.5 you'll definitely or very likely see some stability issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will stick to what I've got right now. Thanks
Click to expand...

Good advice given to you!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appearance*
> 
> Need opinions? Improvements? Read a lot on this guide as well as the responses. Much appreciated.


What is you idle vcore in CPU-Z with the +0.040 offset? Unless your not able to boot into windows, you usually want to keep your offset low to maintain a low idle vcore then increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load.

FYI you can take screen shots of your bios by formatting a flash drive in FAT32, rebooting into bios, and pressing F12. You will have clearer screen shots then using a camera.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> I personally don't like going negative on offset because you're undervolting. Stability issues can pop up. As long as your temps are good. And it passes prime in the winter and the summer. You're pretty golden.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with running a negative offset. Its not uncommon for people to be running a heavy negative offset with a lower multiplier such as 40-42. Only thing you need to pay attention to when using a negative offset is that your idle vcore does not become too low and become unstable. Still this has been rare in this tread and is usually fixed by adding +0.005mv

I have been running a -0.010 offset for over a year without issues. Its perfectly safe to use


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with running a negative offset. Its not uncommon for people to be running a heavy negative offset with a lower multiplier such as 40-42. Only thing you need to pay attention to when using a negative offset is that your idle vcore does not become too low and become unstable. Still this has been rare in this tread and is usually fixed by adding +0.005mv
> 
> I have been running a -0.010 offset for over a year without issues. Its perfectly safe to use


Just as there's nothing wrong with overclocking your CPU. Users have been doing it since day one by undervolting their CPU or ram. But just know that that's what you're doing. Undervolting. Stability issues can arise. Having a slightly higher voltage value rather than being right on the edge will only ensure that you have enough headroom for the hottest time of the year when ambient temp rises. Same reason why Intel don't set their factory voltage right on the line where the CPU "just" passes the tests. They factor in additional headroom for various temperatures and environment.


----------



## Lucky 23

Sure what ever you say man your the expert









Negative offset is very useful when used correctly. You can achieve a very finely tuned overclock when you understand how to use both negative/positive offset and turbo together. Without negative offset i would not be bring my CPU's idle voltage down close to the stock idle voltage. Also other members running a low multiplier would not be able to decrease their vcore without negative offset. Your the only one mentioning so many stability issues but in reality not as many arise as you think if your overclock is setup correctly


----------



## kennyparker1337

I'm getting annoyed at how you two bicker like school children.
Say something nice or don't say it at all.

Now back to negative offset.
I explain this in my guide.

I prefer one doesn't use negative offset because it affects idle voltages and Intel already sets them near the lowest they can go so that the chip runs the coolest in its most used state.
That doesn't mean one _can't_ but that I recommend against it as a general guide line.
If you find that a -10 offset doesn't hurt your stability. Nice.

Most people have no trouble with Idle voltages (as they are set by Intel and are already really low voltages).
The problem was trying to reduce overclocked voltages down even when you had 0 offset already.

This is where Turbo voltage comes in. You can use it to decrease overclocked voltages while not changing idle voltages.

Perfect harmony.

Now seriously both of you watch this video...


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Sure what ever you say man your the expert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negative offset is very useful when used correctly. You can achieve a very finely tuned overclock when you understand how to use both negative/positive offset and turbo together. Without negative offset i would not be bring my CPU's idle voltage down close to the stock idle voltage. Also other members running a low multiplier would not be able to decrease their vcore without negative offset. Your the only one mentioning so many stability issues but in reality not as many arise as you think if your overclock is setup correctly


you're just butt hurt because you can't stand other people having other opinions that disagree with you. i clearly said there's nothing wrong with it, but you insist on rebutting. if you have nothing constructive to say, don't reply back to my post at all. at this point we all know you're a HUGE fan of undervolting, so be it. have a cookie, but don't hate on others who have opinion different from yours. just because you have 2 year experience and worked in your case, doesn't mean it works for everyone else. coming from 15 years of experience, i am simply stating my experience. i will simply stand by my "opinion", that having slightly higher voltage will give you more headroom to play with.


----------



## howzz1854

love the vid btw


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> you're just butt hurt because you can't stand other people having other opinions that disagree with you. i clearly said there's nothing wrong with it, but you insist on rebutting. if you have nothing constructive to say, don't reply back to my post at all. at this point we all know you're a HUGE fan of undervolting, so be it. have a cookie, but don't hate on others who have opinion different from yours. just because you have 2 year experience and worked in your case, doesn't mean it works for everyone else. coming from 15 years of experience, i am simply stating my experience. i will simply stand by my "opinion", that having slightly higher voltage will give you more headroom to play with.


I'm not butt hurt. Lets not loose sight of the issue here. I'm arguing with you because you decided to write a paragraph rant post about me and your argument was not even correct. Not to mention my post was not even directed at you. It was directed toward helping another forum member and it was a completely valid point.

1. I reposted about negative offset because you do not have any valid points on why you should not use negative offset aside from it being bad because that's what you read.

2. Now your just changing your story. Adding an additional +0.004 or +0.008mv to your stable full load vcore as a buffer is completely different from having your vcore match your VID









3. When did i say i have 2 years experience? I said THIS cpu has been overclocked for 2 years. It has nothing to do with how long i have been overclocking.

If you don't want to be argued with then maybe you shouldn't call out other forum member for no reason


----------



## dodemans

-Wrong section , ignore this newbie


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I'm not butt hurt. Lets not loose sight of the issue here. I'm arguing with you because you decided to write a paragraph rant post about me and your argument was not even correct. Not to mention my post was not even directed at you. It was directed toward helping another forum member and it was a completely valid point.
> 
> 1. I reposted about negative offset because you do not have any valid points on why you should not use negative offset aside from it being bad because that's what you read.
> 
> 2. Now your just changing your story. Adding an additional +0.004 or +0.008mv to your stable full load vcore as a buffer is completely different from having your vcore match your VID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. When did i say i have 2 years experience? I said THIS cpu has been overclocked for 2 years. It has nothing to do with how long i have been overclocking.
> 
> If you don't want to be argued with then maybe you shouldn't call out other forum member for no reason


i called you out because you clearly think everyone's situation should fall within what you're used to, while it has already been shown on various forums for decades that not all chips are made equal. just because your chip falls within the norm of voltage requirement doesn't mean everyone else's chip should. every chip is made different, the norm is just that, the norm. one person's voltage requirement will differ from yours and mine. now, if you're offended by that then you are butt hurt.

the initial argument of VID has already been discussed. i said VID was set by intel as the factory voltage, which is true you can't argue with that. Kenny came in and mentioned that anything above stock frequency isn't tested, therefore shouldn't take it to heart, none the less it's a linear scaled voltage frequency set by the manufacture out of the assembly line. now i am not going to question him, because that makes sense. it still doesn't change my argument that you ARE under volting when you set offset to negative that's negative from the original SVID value, and have a lower VID that's lower than intel's factory setting, given that it's not tested by intel above the stock frequency. i am simply stating that having the VID as the baseline is a good guideline. and i discourage undervolting. now you're just butt hurt that no one is following you and praising you. god knows you're desperate for approval.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Wrong !!! I have been helping people in this thread OC since close to page 10 and have been doing so consistently for almost 2 years. So for you to come in with your 30+ post, stating that I'm wrong or giving off the impression that i don't know what I'm doing is completely ridiculous. I could care less about your Noob opinion. As I said before basing your voltage on what VID is displayed is completely lazy!!!
> 
> I also have not had 1 error since i overclocked this CPU 2 years ago


your words not mine. you assume every new member who comes to this website with low post counts are noobs. because that's just your perception, that everyone who's never posted are noobs. a naive one that is. it never occured to you that people have been around the game longer than you have, and have been hanging out on other forums god knows way before you were born.

now if it still isn't clear enough for your thick skull. under volting, over volting is all up to each individual's preference. when you overclock, you ARE overvolting, this is not opinion, this is FACT. when you over volt, you boost the signal strength through the transistors, but you're also introducing additional heat that can interfere with the electrical signal. this is not opinion, this is scientific FACT. therefore it's a catch 22, you can either give it more voltage to boost the signal, if you can keep it cool, or lower the voltage to calm the heat, but also reducing signal strength. it's not an exact science, but it's not rocket science. there's no guarantee that if you follow anyone's direction to the letter that you'll have the exact same result, hence A GUIDE. now if you can't live with that you shouldn't post. you like to run your voltage low and live right on the edge fine, good for you. but don't be butt hurt when others share their opinion that it's good to have a slight thermal headroom on top to ensure full stability. you like negative offset, great, deal with the possibility of instability. if it's stable for you great, it might not be for others with different hardware and components. hence different opinions. but don't come after others who share their opinion that differ from yours.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *howzz1854*
> 
> you're just butt hurt because you can't stand other people having other opinions that disagree with you. i clearly said there's nothing wrong with it, but you insist on rebutting. if you have nothing constructive to say, don't reply back to my post at all. at this point we all know you're a HUGE fan of undervolting, so be it. have a cookie, but don't hate on others who have opinion different from yours. just because you have 2 year experience and worked in your case, doesn't mean it works for everyone else. coming from 15 years of experience, i am simply stating my experience. i will simply stand by my "opinion", that having slightly higher voltage will give you more headroom to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not butt hurt. Lets not loose sight of the issue here. I'm arguing with you because you decided to write a paragraph rant post about me and your argument was not even correct. Not to mention my post was not even directed at you. It was directed toward helping another forum member and it was a completely valid point.
> 
> 1. I reposted about negative offset because you do not have any valid points on why you should not use negative offset aside from it being bad because that's what you read.
> 
> 2. Now your just changing your story. Adding an additional +0.004 or +0.008mv to your stable full load vcore as a buffer is completely different from having your vcore match your VID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. When did i say i have 2 years experience? I said THIS cpu has been overclocked for 2 years. It has nothing to do with how long i have been overclocking.
> 
> If you don't want to be argued with then maybe you shouldn't call out other forum member for no reason
Click to expand...

how often can someone say "the easy solution is just to ignore the problem" and have it be good advice?


----------



## Lucky 23

Good Idea


----------



## Appearance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What is you idle vcore in CPU-Z with the +0.040 offset? Unless your not able to boot into windows, you usually want to keep your offset low to maintain a low idle vcore then increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load.
> 
> FYI you can take screen shots of your bios by formatting a flash drive in FAT32, rebooting into bios, and pressing F12. You will have clearer screen shots then using a camera.


Sorry for the late reply.

I had to actually bump the offset up to +0.045 because it started crashing to the blue screen with error x0124.

My idle core at 1600 MHz is 1.024 V.

And thanks for that advice with taking screenshots in bios. I was wondering how you guys did that.

I also got a question regarding OC'ing your GPU. Is it practical? Are the gains significant?

Edit: Added my rig to my signature. I feel so cool now... o_o


----------



## howzz1854

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appearance*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I had to actually bump the offset up to +0.045 because it started crashing to the blue screen with error x0124.
> 
> My idle core at 1600 MHz is 1.024 V.
> 
> And thanks for that advice with taking screenshots in bios. I was wondering how you guys did that.
> 
> I also got a question regarding OC'ing your GPU. Is it practical? Are the gains significant?
> 
> Edit: Added my rig to my signature. I feel so cool now... o_o


it depends on what GPU. some model of GPU scale better with more Cuda/Stream processor count, while others scale really well with core speed and memory speed. the only way to find out is to try









to give you an example, my HD7950 comes stock at 725core and 1250mhz memory. lets use an arbitrary benchmark like Shanghai map in Battlefield 4. at stock speeds, i get 42fps at the spawn point at 2550x1440 ultra setting, but at 1200mhz core and 1600mhz memory i get 62fps. the strange thing is, those southern island GPU scale really well once the memory go beyond 1400mhz.

but that's just one example, i've had GPU in the past that didn't get much improvement with overclock.

also if you haven't already, download MSI Afterburner, make sure the GPU usage logging is enabled. launch a game, prefereably a game that you typically struggle like less than 40fps. play for a min or two, quit the game and watch the GPU ussage logging. if the GPU usage is at a constant 100% when you game that means you've pretty much maxed out your GPU power. hence there's more room to overclock "if your GPU and temperature can handle it". conversely, if the GPU is just hovering at 80% or less or really low, look at your CPU usage history, and if your CPU usage history is at max 100% while you game, that means your CPU is bottlnecking you, and it's not feeding the GPU data fast enough, hence more room for CPU overclock "if your CPU and temperature can handle it". your CPU feeds GPU data so it can render scenes in your game. if either one of those two is maxing out at constant 100% it's a bottleneck.

in an ideal situation, you would want to have a game running with both GPU and CPU running less than 100% and the game be 60+FPS. that way you know it's not your hardware that's limiting you, but rather you've reached the limit of the game engine or driver.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appearance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What is you idle vcore in CPU-Z with the +0.040 offset? Unless your not able to boot into windows, you usually want to keep your offset low to maintain a low idle vcore then increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load.
> 
> FYI you can take screen shots of your bios by formatting a flash drive in FAT32, rebooting into bios, and pressing F12. You will have clearer screen shots then using a camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I had to actually bump the offset up to +0.045 because it started crashing to the blue screen with error x0124.
> 
> My idle core at 1600 MHz is 1.024 V.
> 
> And thanks for that advice with taking screenshots in bios. I was wondering how you guys did that.
> 
> I also got a question regarding OC'ing your GPU. Is it practical? Are the gains significant?
> 
> Edit: Added my rig to my signature. I feel so cool now... o_o
Click to expand...

Here is a page full of nice colorful charts that include several graphics cards, but most importantly, a 670 at stock speeds, a 670 SuperClocked, and a 670 with a manual overclock. ANANDTECH LINK

It really depends on your current gaming experience as to the benefit of overclocking a GPU, if you have a monitor that has a 60hz refresh rate, and you play with v-snyc enable without ever dropping below 60...you could overclock to the moon and never tell the difference. But if you are struggling around 25 fps in a game, then overclocking might push you into the 30 range, which for myself I consider the bare minimum to be playable. I say this is overclock.net, put it underwater and OVERCLOCK IT!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appearance*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I had to actually bump the offset up to +0.045 because it started crashing to the blue screen with error x0124.
> 
> My idle core at 1600 MHz is 1.024 V.
> 
> And thanks for that advice with taking screenshots in bios. I was wondering how you guys did that.
> 
> I also got a question regarding OC'ing your GPU. Is it practical? Are the gains significant?
> 
> Edit: Added my rig to my signature. I feel so cool now... o_o


Ok that's fine I just wanted to make sure that you couldn't boot with a lower offset.

Definitely OC your GPU. There should be a thread dedicated to your GPU if you need help.


----------



## thymedtd

So I've had an overclock for a while now but it was an auto overclock mostly, i had my 3570k to 4.4 ghz in my asrock extreme 3 Z77 and today i decided to go back and do my overclock the proper way. When trying to use the offset method my computer constantly BSOD'd on the windows boot. After attempting it in fixed mode i realized that if i changed my C state option from auto to anything else i would BSOD. Right now I'm working my way up the multiplier with a fixed voltage of 1.1 with a turbo of 0.004. If i could get any insight into my C state boot issue that'd be great, but otherwise ill update on my final settings, temps, and performance. Great tutorial by the way, it definitely made the bios make a lot more sense


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thymedtd*
> 
> So I've had an overclock for a while now but it was an auto overclock mostly, i had my 3570k to 4.4 ghz in my asrock extreme 3 Z77 and today i decided to go back and do my overclock the proper way. When trying to use the offset method my computer constantly BSOD'd on the windows boot. After attempting it in fixed mode i realized that if i changed my C state option from auto to anything else i would BSOD. Right now I'm working my way up the multiplier with a fixed voltage of 1.1 with a turbo of 0.004. If i could get any insight into my C state boot issue that'd be great, but otherwise ill update on my final settings, temps, and performance. Great tutorial by the way, it definitely made the bios make a lot more sense


What offset did you have set that caused the BSOD? Turbo will not work when using fixed voltage. It only works when using offset voltage.

Can you post screen shots of you bios settings so that we can take a look at them?


----------



## nubki11a

Hey guys,

just spent a couple of hours on overclocking my 2500k with my Extreme 3 Gen 3 mobo. It's at 4.5 GHz now and I think it's stable. I had one quick question though - Should I have increased the Offset at all? I just did exactly what the guide told me to do and increased the Turbo Boost Voltage and left the offset at +0.005v.

EDIT: Might be worth mentioning that PrimeTest only found an error once. All the other times I just got a BSOD, could that be because of the high Turbo voltage?


----------



## thymedtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What offset did you have set that caused the BSOD? Turbo will not work when using fixed voltage. It only works when using offset voltage.
> 
> Can you post screen shots of you bios settings so that we can take a look at them?


Screen Shots of current overclock (stable after 12 hours of prime)



When trying to use the offset method I started at +0.005v and kept adding turbo voltage but to no avail. Im also realizing now that my memory wasnt set to the proper XMP profile and thats giving me problems now. Might be better off to start over at least i have my settings saved now.

EDIT: went back and tried to get offset to work, i think my ram voltage was causing me to crash, after setting XMP profile on my Gskill trident (2400 mhz) the voltage was staying at 1.515v and not adjusting to 1.65 like the trident ram needs. Right now im redoing my overclock with offset voltage instead of fixed and im running prime so I think i found my BSOD culprit in the ram voltage. However im still using auto for my C state i guess ill see if i get a problem


----------



## thymedtd

So I have been redoing my overclock with fixed voltage now that i got my ram figured out and I'm hitting 4.5 Ghz with a offset of 0.005V and a turbo voltage of 0.004V, CPUZ is reporting 1.232V which hasnt changed much from the start of overclocking today. Do I have a golden chip or something? i was expecting to up my turbo voltage at least a few times to hit 4.4 Ghz but its been passing a 5 minute prime test with no trouble and temps are in mid 60's (Celsius). I guess I'll just have to see how far this chip can go with a real overclock.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubki11a*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> just spent a couple of hours on overclocking my 2500k with my Extreme 3 Gen 3 mobo. It's at 4.5 GHz now and I think it's stable. I had one quick question though - Should I have increased the Offset at all? I just did exactly what the guide told me to do and increased the Turbo Boost Voltage and left the offset at +0.005v.
> 
> EDIT: Might be worth mentioning that PrimeTest only found an error once. All the other times I just got a BSOD, could that be because of the high Turbo voltage?


What is your idle vcore in CPU-z with the +0.005 offset? Yes if prime 95 fails then you will increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load.

If you are receiving BSOD's or if a worker stops while running prime 95 then you are not stable yet. You wont get a BSOD from high turbo voltage, you will usually receive a BSOD because your voltage is too low.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thymedtd*
> 
> Screen Shots of current overclock (stable after 12 hours of prime)
> 
> 
> 
> When trying to use the offset method I started at +0.005v and kept adding turbo voltage but to no avail. Im also realizing now that my memory wasnt set to the proper XMP profile and thats giving me problems now. Might be better off to start over at least i have my settings saved now.
> 
> EDIT: went back and tried to get offset to work, i think my ram voltage was causing me to crash, after setting XMP profile on my Gskill trident (2400 mhz) the voltage was staying at 1.515v and not adjusting to 1.65 like the trident ram needs. Right now im redoing my overclock with offset voltage instead of fixed and im running prime so I think i found my BSOD culprit in the ram voltage. However im still using auto for my C state i guess ill see if i get a problem


Make sure you set your RAM voltage to 1.65 in bios if that is what your ram requires. When using offset voltage you will need Speedstep and C1E enabled. All other C-states can be disabled.

Start with a +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo. If you can't make it to the desktop then you will need to increase the offset otherwise leave offset at +0.005.

What is your idle and full load vcore in CPU-z?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thymedtd*
> 
> So I have been redoing my overclock with fixed voltage now that i got my ram figured out and I'm hitting 4.5 Ghz with a offset of 0.005V and a turbo voltage of 0.004V, CPUZ is reporting 1.232V which hasnt changed much from the start of overclocking today. Do I have a golden chip or something? i was expecting to up my turbo voltage at least a few times to hit 4.4 Ghz but its been passing a 5 minute prime test with no trouble and temps are in mid 60's (Celsius). I guess I'll just have to see how far this chip can go with a real overclock.


5 minutes is not enough to determine whether your OC is stable or not. I would recommend running Prime 95 for 6 hours minimum for the final test

What multiplier are you trying to hit? 4.5?


----------



## thymedtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Make sure you set your RAM voltage to 1.65 in bios if that is what your ram requires. When using offset voltage you will need Speedstep and C1E enabled. All other C-states can be disabled.
> 
> Start with a +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo. If you can't make it to the desktop then you will need to increase the offset otherwise leave offset at +0.005.
> 
> What is your idle and full load vcore in CPU-z?


I manually set RAM voltage to 1.65 so that shouldnt be an issue. But i guess i spoke too soon before to get 4.6 i finally had to adjust turbo. Currently I'm running 4.6 Ghz with 0.005V offset and 0.059V Turbo.
VCore at load: 1.296v
Temp at load: 74C

VCore at Idle: 0.848v
Temp at Idle: 27C


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thymedtd*
> 
> I manually set RAM voltage to 1.65 so that shouldnt be an issue. But i guess i spoke too soon before to get 4.6 i finally had to adjust turbo. Currently I'm running 4.6 Ghz with 0.005V offset and 0.059V Turbo.
> VCore at load: 1.296v
> Temp at load: 74C
> 
> VCore at Idle: 0.848v
> Temp at Idle: 27C


Excellent. Your idle voltage is great. If your going to stick with a 46 multiplier then just let prime95 run. If it fails then increase additional turbo voltage.


----------



## thymedtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> 5 minutes is not enough to determine whether your OC is stable or not. I would recommend running Prime 95 for 6 hours minimum for the final test
> 
> What multiplier are you trying to hit? 4.5?


When i run my final test ill do a 12 hour run of prime 95 the 5 minute run is just a quick check to make sure its about right. As far as my person goal i wanted to find 2 different settings. Highest mutiplier with lowest volts (which i got at 4.5 Ghz and turbo voltage of 0.004 and offset voltage of 0.005) From there i started pushing my chip to its upper limits. I think I've found my sweetspot though. Currently im doing a 20 minute run in prime with these settings and tonight before i go to bed ill set it up for a 12 hour run while i sleep.
Current settings and readings:
Multiplier: 48
Turbo Voltage: +0.078V
Offset Voltage: +0.075V
Vcore at Load: 1.400V
Vcore at Idle: 0.928V
Temp at Load: 83C
Temp at Idle: 26C

Edit: How do i make it so only C1E is enabled? do i just enable level 1 in my CPU LLC? Also BSOD'd on boot after restart so had to up the offset by 0.005V


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thymedtd*
> 
> Edit: How do i make it so only C1E is enabled? do i just enable level 1 in my CPU LLC? Also BSOD'd on boot after restart so had to up the offset by 0.005V


LLC and the C-states are two different things.

Here is a screen shot of my bios to help you. C-state support is also disable but I didn't have any issues with auto either. You also might need to enable PLL overvoltage when increasing the multi passed 46.


----------



## nubki11a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What is your idle vcore in CPU-z with the +0.005 offset? Yes if prime 95 fails then you will increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load.
> 
> If you are receiving BSOD's or if a worker stops while running prime 95 then you are not stable yet. You wont get a BSOD from high turbo voltage, you will usually receive a BSOD because your voltage is too low.


The voltage hovers a bit above 1V. It dipped to 0.992 a couple of times and up to 1.120 aswell.

If I understand you correctly I should've increased the offset instead of the Turbo Boost, as Prime95 didn't really fail on me, I just got x0124 BSOD everytime (note, not related to my temps.).
I'm currently at 4.4Ghz (4.5 GHz resulted in a BSOD after about an hour of prime) with Turbo Boost at +0.105V.


----------



## nooboc2012

If your temps are good I'd give your offset a generous boost. That will definitely get you over the line.


----------



## nubki11a

Don't have much headroom as temps approach 90C (~88 max). Perhaps it would be better if I decrease Turbo Boost Voltage and increase Offset? What is 'generous' by the way?







Double it? Triple it?


----------



## nooboc2012

Oh crap, didn't know about the temps. Feels like pretty high temps for your voltage. Well you pretty much can't push it any further than that :| Personally, I wouldn't push it beyond 90 degrees and even then I'd extremely worried about leaving it at that temperature over the course of 24 hours.

Peoples opinions will vary on the subject whether to increase offset and decrease turbo and have a constantly higher voltage overall when on idle or decrease offset and have higher turbo to achiever a lower constant voltage when on idle. Personally, I prefer having a higher offset and lower turbo voltage. That's just the way I went and it worked for me and haven't changed the way I OC since, but I know both methods work.

I suggest you check out this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet

It contains much more information regarding OCi'ng sandy bridge and there is massive spreadsheet that you can compare your OC, temperatures, voltages and cooling methods of others who have managed to reach their maximum stable overclock. There's also an in depth link in there that explains how to tinker with PLL voltage, VCCIO and VCCSA which is something you need to tinker with when you start to reach the natural limits of your chip, especially when you start getting x124 BSODS all the time.

Finally, those temps sounds really high for what IMO is a relatively low voltage. I'd recommend making sure your heatsink is fitted firmly and all fans and are fanning in the correct direction. Again, inside the link above there will be another regarding PLL voltage which has been shown to reduce temperatures when overclocking.


----------



## nubki11a

Thank you very much for the in-depth reply







I'm gonna have a look at it now


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubki11a*
> 
> The voltage hovers a bit above 1V. It dipped to 0.992 a couple of times and up to 1.120 aswell.
> 
> If I understand you correctly I should've increased the offset instead of the Turbo Boost, as Prime95 didn't really fail on me, I just got x0124 BSOD everytime (note, not related to my temps.).
> I'm currently at 4.4Ghz (4.5 GHz resulted in a BSOD after about an hour of prime) with Turbo Boost at +0.105V.


You want to have a low offset to maintain your current idle vcore. If prime 95 fails then increase additional turbo voltage


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubki11a*
> 
> Don't have much headroom as temps approach 90C (~88 max). Perhaps it would be better if I decrease Turbo Boost Voltage and increase Offset? What is 'generous' by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double it? Triple it?


Decreasing turbo and increasing offset is still going to increase your full load vcore. If your temps are too high (which they are IMO) then you need to either decrease the multiplier or get a better CPU cooler.


----------



## nubki11a

Hmm, I've got a CM 212+ right now, and I've seen people get way higher OC's with it on the 2500k. If I would tinker around with the PLL, VTT etc. it might improve right?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubki11a*
> 
> Hmm, I've got a CM 212+ right now, and I've seen people get way higher OC's with it on the 2500k. If I would tinker around with the PLL, VTT etc. it might improve right?


Lowering PLL might help bring temperatures down, giving you a marginal amount of headroom, but it has been my experience that it is more of something you tweak to help fine tune an overclock rather than get a higher multiplier. VTT is for your RAM, I really have not played with it at all(because I have weakish RAM), but shouldn't affect your CPU overclock unless you are experiencing RAM related instability.

It looks like the quickest way for you get a better overclock is to upgrade your cooler, so long as you have the voltage headroom.


----------



## nubki11a

Alright. I cleaned up my entire case and cleared away most of the dust. I also put some new TIM on the heatsink, the old stuff was a little brittle.

The idle temps were about 33C. Then I put a Prime stresstest on to see what my temps under load were. They were a lot lower than before: mostly around 77C, after a while (15 mins) they went up to the lower 80's (84 max). Then, after 24 minutes of stresstesting, I got a x0124... I don't see anything strange in the RealTemp logs so it's not that.

@inedenimadam I haven't had any problems with my RAM afaik... Just the dreaded x0124 BSOD... http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first Suggests that I tinker around with VTT and PLL. Any advice on how to do this and in what direction (increase/decrease)?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubki11a*
> 
> Alright. I cleaned up my entire case and cleared away most of the dust. I also put some new TIM on the heatsink, the old stuff was a little brittle.
> 
> The idle temps were about 33C. Then I put a Prime stresstest on to see what my temps under load were. They were a lot lower than before: mostly around 77C, after a while (15 mins) they went up to the lower 80's (84 max). Then, after 24 minutes of stresstesting, I got a x0124... I don't see anything strange in the RealTemp logs so it's not that.
> 
> @inedenimadam I haven't had any problems with my RAM afaik... Just the dreaded x0124 BSOD... http://www.overclock.net/t/1120291/solving-fixing-bsod-124-on-sandybridge-read-op-first Suggests that I tinker around with VTT and PLL. Any advice on how to do this and in what direction (increase/decrease)?


x0124 is VCore more often then anything else when overclocking. And if you are crashing with it on the third fft test(from 30-45minutes in), it more than likely is VCore, and messing with VTT and PLL wont do much good, and might cause more issues. However, if you are convinced that you have to tweak them, try going down with PLL, and up with VTT.


----------



## nubki11a

I put PLL voltage down to 1.709 (as was recommended somewhere else on these forums), I also enabled PLL Overvoltage (not sure anymore why







but I think it should help with the stability). So far so good! I've got Prime running for almost an hour now and thus far it has passed all the tests and no BSOD







The Core Voltage is about 1.328, the temperatures confuse me though. Sometimes all cores are at 77C for a while and sometimes 82C, apparently they even hit 86C once. Anyone got an idea why these temperatures fluctuate like that?

If I want to continue overclocking: Increase Tubro Voltage (currently +0.105) or increase Offset (currently +0.05)?

Thanks a lot for the help so far guys

EDIT: Some interesting information regarding PLL Overvoltage from http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110:
Quote:


> A D2 sample with peak multiplier of 44 with PPL option enabled and corresponding voltage applied we have seen results of a stable 50 multiplier now able to post / boot and be held. ( previously without the PLL value the same CPU would failed to compelte a boot with a any multi exceeding 45 )
> In addition to the increase of the multiplier range a "side effect" is additional Vcore needed to compensate for maintained post/boot and stability tests. The new voltage level do not align with standard voltage scaling ( on CPU already able to hit / sustain comparable multipliers.
> Example
> Generally 4.8GHz stability can be achieved at 1.400 - 1.425 Vcore now with PLL enabled D2 parts exceeding their previous max multiplier the increase in voltage would be 1.425 - 1.450.
> It is important to note this option should generally only be used with D2 and retail parts NOT D1 parts.


Your revision (D1 or D2) is shown in CPU-Z. Maybe this explains why PLL Overvoltage helps in only a couple of cases and it is usually low Vcore that causes x0124?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nubki11a*
> 
> I put PLL voltage down to 1.709 (as was recommended somewhere else on these forums), I also enabled PLL Overvoltage (not sure anymore why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I think it should help with the stability). So far so good! I've got Prime running for almost an hour now and thus far it has passed all the tests and no BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Core Voltage is about 1.328, the temperatures confuse me though. Sometimes all cores are at 77C for a while and sometimes 82C, apparently they even hit 86C once. Anyone got an idea why these temperatures fluctuate like that?


your temperatures will fluctuate based on what round of stress testing you are doing, in 15 minute intervals if you are using stock settings. P95 starts with the largest fft for the first test (0-15 minutes) and moves to the smallest right after (15-30 minutes). From my observation, the second test (8k fft) produces the most heat. It is not always the one that will produce a BSOD or rounding error, but it is most certainly the hottest.


----------



## nubki11a

Ah I see, that is indeed the period in which temperatures change. Thank you.


----------



## soulstaker

Is there some way to disable the onboard video on the z77e4?

Want to troubleshoot my 550 TI but every time it fails the PC continues to post using the onboard card.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> Is there some way to disable the onboard video on the z77e4?
> 
> Want to troubleshoot my 550 TI but every time it fails the PC continues to post using the onboard card.


I dont know of a way to completely disable it in BIOS, only to set the PCIE as primary, which it appears you have already done.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> Is there some way to disable the onboard video on the z77e4?
> 
> Want to troubleshoot my 550 TI but every time it fails the PC continues to post using the onboard card.


Go to advanced/northbridge and look for igpu/multi monitor support and disable. Should turn off the onboard video and use your 550 ti.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Go to advanced/northbridge and look for igpu/multi monitor support and disable. Should turn off the onboard video and use your 550 ti.


Also make sure that PCI/PEG and not PEG/PCI is the default setting.


----------



## soulstaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dont know of a way to completely disable it in BIOS, only to set the PCIE as primary, which it appears you have already done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> Go to advanced/northbridge and look for igpu/multi monitor support and disable. Should turn off the onboard video and use your 550 ti.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Also make sure that PCI/PEG and not PEG/PCI is the default setting.


PEG?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> Thanks
> PEG?


Apologies I may have confused my AsRock and Asus boards all together. What you need to do for the Asrock is go to Advanced\North Bridge Configuration and make sure to select PCI Express as the default choice for Primary Graphics adaptor.

You should also disable IGPU Multi Monitor, Render Standby and Deep Render Standby.Those 3 should all be below where the Primary Graphic Adaptor option is.

HERE is a screenshot of what it looks like (It's for the Extreme 6 but it should be the same)


----------



## ahmedmo1

Having trouble OCing my i7-2600k on an ASRock z77 Extreme4-m past 4 GHz. I figured I would get to 4.4 GHz easy with 1.4 VCore max.

I ran it at 4.2, 4.3, and 4.4 GHz with CPU LLC @50%, VCore @ 1.4, and they all failed. All other voltage settings are on Auto.

I followed all the instructions. Disabled SS, PLL overvoltage, Maxed power limits, Disabled Power Saving, and the bottom 3 C-States.

The funny part is that I noticed that my CPU would throttle while @4.4 GHz OC while prime was running prior to it crashing. I would noticed temps would drop and the chip would go back to 3.4GHz. This was all at 72 celcius. I didn't think it would throttle this early. Or maybe the MoBo is throttling the chip.

Any help would be immensely appreciated.


----------



## Destru

Passed the final test and over with 4,5GHz, Vcore offset +0,010V and Turbo offset +0,012V. Hottest core with the final test still in the background is max. 73 degrees.

I tried 4,6GHz but I got a BSOD about bad ram, ran the mem. diagnostic tool and it came back clean. Tried increasing the voltages but windows explorer crashed.

Any clues on why it started ~randomly crashing at 4,6? My temps could be 7-10 degrees more taken into consideration that I get enough speed from those degrees.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Having trouble OCing my i7-2600k on an ASRock z77 Extreme4-m past 4 GHz. I figured I would get to 4.4 GHz easy with 1.4 VCore max.
> 
> I ran it at 4.2, 4.3, and 4.4 GHz with CPU LLC @50%, VCore @ 1.4, and they all failed. All other voltage settings are on Auto.
> 
> I followed all the instructions. Disabled SS, PLL overvoltage, Maxed power limits, Disabled Power Saving, and the bottom 3 C-States.
> 
> The funny part is that I noticed that my CPU would throttle while @4.4 GHz OC while prime was running prior to it crashing. I would noticed temps would drop and the chip would go back to 3.4GHz. This was all at 72 celcius. I didn't think it would throttle this early. Or maybe the MoBo is throttling the chip.
> 
> Any help would be immensely appreciated.


I have a couple ideas, no guarantees though.
1. Vcore of 1.4 might be overheating the VRMs of the motherboard, and you are getting throttling, I am not familiar with the VRM cooling on that board.
2. Bad or misconfigured memory...no matter how much voltage you throw at the cpu, if the RAM is not giving it the right information, it will kick all sorts of problems
3. The monitoring software you are using has the TJMax set for a different chipset, and you are actually hitting the thermal limit.

What program are you using to monitor temps?
What type of CPU cooler are you using?
Why set VCore to 1.4? That is not how the guide is written.
Have you overclocked your RAM?
Are you overclocking on a fresh windows install?

I am sure if I dont have an answer for you, someone around here will.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have a couple ideas, no guarantees though.
> 1. Vcore of 1.4 might be overheating the VRMs of the motherboard, and you are getting throttling, I am not familiar with the VRM cooling on that board.
> 2. Bad or misconfigured memory...no matter how much voltage you throw at the cpu, if the RAM is not giving it the right information, it will kick all sorts of problems
> 3. The monitoring software you are using has the TJMax set for a different chipset, and you are actually hitting the thermal limit.
> 
> What program are you using to monitor temps?
> What type of CPU cooler are you using?
> Why set VCore to 1.4? That is not how the guide is written.
> Have you overclocked your RAM?
> Are you overclocking on a fresh windows install?
> 
> I am sure if I dont have an answer for you, someone around here will.


Thanks for the help.

I've played with the VCore from 1.3 to 1.4 and that didn't help.
I've run Memtest and it's all good. The ram is run @MoBo stock 1333 MHz 9-9-9-24. I have two 4gb Kingtson and G Skill kits that have the same stock speed (1666 MHz) and timings.
I've monitored temps using MSI Afterburner and HWMonitor- they provide the same readings. I've measured voltages using HWMonitor and CPU-Z.
I'm using an H60 Push/Pull with fans both running ~1000rpm.

The Fresh OS issue is interesting. I am running the same Windows 8.1 install that I originally had when I used an x6 1045t + AM3 870 chipset MoBo. replaced it with the z77+2600k and booted up the same copy of windows and haven't had any issues since I reinstalled my GPU drivers and installed the appropriate chipset drivers for the motherboard.


----------



## ahmedmo1

dp


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have a couple ideas, no guarantees though.
> 1. Vcore of 1.4 might be overheating the VRMs of the motherboard, and you are getting throttling, I am not familiar with the VRM cooling on that board.
> 2. Bad or misconfigured memory...no matter how much voltage you throw at the cpu, if the RAM is not giving it the right information, it will kick all sorts of problems
> 3. The monitoring software you are using has the TJMax set for a different chipset, and you are actually hitting the thermal limit.
> 
> What program are you using to monitor temps?
> What type of CPU cooler are you using?
> Why set VCore to 1.4? That is not how the guide is written.
> Have you overclocked your RAM?
> Are you overclocking on a fresh windows install?
> 
> I am sure if I dont have an answer for you, someone around here will.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I've reduced VCore from 1.3 to 1.4 and that didn't help.
> I've run Memtest and it's all good. The ram is run @MoBo stock 1333 MHz 9-9-9-24. I have two 4gb Kingtson and G Skill kits that have the same stock speed (1666 MHz) and timings.
> I've monitored temps using MSI Afterburner and HWMonitor- they provide the same readings. I've measured voltages using HWMonitor and CPU-Z.
> I'm using an H60 Push/Pull with fans both running ~1000rpm.
> 
> 
> 
> The Fresh OS issue is interesting. I am running Windows 8.1. I originally had an x6 1045t and AM3 870 chipset and replaced it with the z77+2600k and booted up the same copy of windows. I haven't had any issues after I reinstalled my GPU drivers and installed the appropriate chipset drivers for the motherboard.
Click to expand...

open a command prompt as administrator type this:

Code:



Code:


sfc /scannow

there is a space between the "c" and the "/"

This will check the integrity of the Windows install. Report back if it comes back with anything other than "No Integrity Violations" and we can work through getting a log file diagnosis.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Thx for the help dude. Windows found corrupt files and successfully repaired them. Details included in CBS.log What now?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Thx for the help dude. Windows found corrupt files and successfully repaired them. Details included in CBS.log What now?


If you want to see what was borked, open another command prompt

Code:



Code:


findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"

That will dump the contents of the CBS log into a text document "sfcdetails" onto your desktop for your viewing pleasure.

Now you can try stress testing again.


----------



## ahmedmo1

4.4 GHz Prime95 stable for ~15 minutes @1.375VCore. Prob is the chip is throttled once it reaches 73celcius. The clock speed drops to 3.4GHz, thereby dropping temps to ~65celcius and this process repeats itself. If I can't avoid this, I'd much rather run @ 4GHz consistently.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> 4.4 GHz Prime95 stable for ~15 minutes @1.375VCore. Prob is the chip is throttled once it reaches 73celcius. The clock speed drops to 3.4GHz, thereby dropping temps to ~65celcius and this process repeats itself. If I can't avoid this, I'd much rather run @ 4GHz consistently.


Do you have your Windows Power Profile set to High Performance? All of your power limits set to max in BIOS by typing 10000 and hitting enter? This sounds like software throttling, not hardware throttling. Dont AMD chips throttle around 70C?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Do you have your Windows Power Profile set to High Performance? All of your power limits set to max in BIOS by typing 10000 and hitting enter? This sounds like software throttling, not hardware throttling. Dont AMD chips throttle around 70C?


Already took care of all of that. Doesn't help.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Well I just noticed someone else with an ASRock z77 Extreme-M fixed the exact same throttling issue I have. They placed a fan right on top of the VRMs.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Well I just noticed someone else with an ASRock z77 Extreme-M fixed the exact same throttling issue I have. They placed a fan right on top of the VRMs.


Huh...look back at my first post to you...the VRMs were my first guess







I should have thought about suggesting a fan.


----------



## cheetow

Hello, complete overclocking noob here. I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me out personally through skype/ts3 or something, I feel it would take me more than a couple of messages on the forum for me to get it sorted :s

I have a i-3570k that I would like to overclock to say 4.2 to 4.5 if possible? I just took these numbers from ones that other people have done.

If someone would like to help me it would be much appreciated, just send me a pm or something, thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheetow*
> 
> Hello, complete overclocking noob here. I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me out personally through skype/ts3 or something, I feel it would take me more than a couple of messages on the forum for me to get it sorted :s
> 
> I have a i-3570k that I would like to overclock to say 4.2 to 4.5 if possible? I just took these numbers from ones that other people have done.
> 
> If someone would like to help me it would be much appreciated, just send me a pm or something, thanks.


The guide on the first page is easy enough to follow. It really helps if you have a laptop you can use to read the guide on while you are working in the BIOS. Just make your BIOS settings look like the reference pictures, that way the only variables you have to work with are voltage and multiplier. For the most part getting to 4.5 should be set multiplier to 45 then add turbo boost until it is stable...that is...as long as you can manage to keep it reasonably cool for the process. I would offer up more assistance, but I need sleep. Kenny covered all the bases in the guide on page 1 pretty thoroughly, read it 10 times, and keep it open on a laptop. If all else fails, ask again...your question wont go unanswered long.


----------



## nooboc2012

Printing it out helps if you don't have a laptop.

The easiest step would be to just bump up the multiplier point by point without changing anything else until you start BSOD'ing, then you can start looking at increasing voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The guide on the first page is easy enough to follow.


It's pretty straight forward and very accurate to gain a reasonable clock of over 4


----------



## cheetow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The guide on the first page is easy enough to follow. It really helps if you have a laptop you can use to read the guide on while you are working in the BIOS. Just make your BIOS settings look like the reference pictures, that way the only variables you have to work with are voltage and multiplier. For the most part getting to 4.5 should be set multiplier to 45 then add turbo boost until it is stable...that is...as long as you can manage to keep it reasonably cool for the process. I would offer up more assistance, but I need sleep. Kenny covered all the bases in the guide on page 1 pretty thoroughly, read it 10 times, and keep it open on a laptop. If all else fails, ask again...your question wont go unanswered long.


Alright I'll give it a go, just need to find something to view the guide on whilst editing the BIOS. Off topic but I saw the graphics card you have, I have the same one! Just wondering if you did any overclocking to that, if you did can you guide me to any links that would be help, thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheetow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The guide on the first page is easy enough to follow. It really helps if you have a laptop you can use to read the guide on while you are working in the BIOS. Just make your BIOS settings look like the reference pictures, that way the only variables you have to work with are voltage and multiplier. For the most part getting to 4.5 should be set multiplier to 45 then add turbo boost until it is stable...that is...as long as you can manage to keep it reasonably cool for the process. I would offer up more assistance, but I need sleep. Kenny covered all the bases in the guide on page 1 pretty thoroughly, read it 10 times, and keep it open on a laptop. If all else fails, ask again...your question wont go unanswered long.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I'll give it a go, just need to find something to view the guide on whilst editing the BIOS. Off topic but I saw the graphics card you have, I have the same one! Just wondering if you did any overclocking to that, if you did can you guide me to any links that would be help, thanks.
Click to expand...

I honestly dont remember which guide I learned how to overclock GPUs with, it is pretty straight forward when you use Afterburner to do the overclocking. There is THUS GUIDE HERE which appears to have some outdated steps, but the general idea stays the same. You just have the option to enable the extended overclocking inside afterburner now, and I would use OCCT as the stress testing program.


----------



## the1freeMan

How in the world does having all c-states enabled give me a fixed voltage/clock frequency? It just doesn't make sense and of course doesn't work!
That's the default setting, fixed cpu ratio or not, having C1E enabled will always drop your clock at idle.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> How in the world does having all c-states enabled give me a fixed voltage/clock frequency? It just doesn't make sense and of course doesn't work!
> That's the default setting, fixed cpu ratio or not, having C1E enabled will always drop your clock at idle.


Check your power profile advanced settings. Check and see if your minimum processor state is something other than 5%


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> How in the world does having all c-states enabled give me a fixed voltage/clock frequency? It just doesn't make sense and of course doesn't work!
> That's the default setting, fixed cpu ratio or not, having C1E enabled will always drop your clock at idle.


If your referring to the what it states on the 1st page then yes this is incorrect. I mentioned this a long time ago

If you are using fixed voltage then all c-states and speedstep would be disabled.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Hmm- I just tried undervolting my 2600K (@4.0GHz) from Auto to -0.05 all the way to -0.15 on the CPU voltage offset. When I tested the card on Prime95, HWMonitor and CPUID registered a voltage increase and a substantial increase in my CPU and MoBo temps. *** is this?

And yes, I am sure that I put in a negative offset value.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Hmm- I just tried undervolting my 2600K (@4.0GHz) from Auto to -0.05 all the way to -0.15 on the CPU voltage offset. When I tested the card on Prime95, HWMonitor and CPUID registered a voltage increase and a substantial increase in my CPU and MoBo temps. *** is this?
> 
> And yes, I am sure that I put in a negative offset value.


What about turbo voltage? is it still on auto?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What about turbo voltage? is it still on auto?


Yup. I figured I should keep it on Auto as all offset options are positive and not negative. Is that a problem?


----------



## Lucky 23

What is your Idle and full load vcore in CPU-z? Since your running a 40 multiplier, most likely your going to need a much higher negative offset to bring your voltage down.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What about turbo voltage? is it still on auto?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I figured I should keep it on Auto as all offset options are positive and not negative. Is that a problem?
Click to expand...

Yes, because your motherboard is still in charge of how much voltage your chip receives. While it is set on auto, your MB will atempt to deliver whatever it deems necessary to hit whatever multiplier you have set. Try setting it to +.005 and see if your load drops.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, because your motherboard is still in charge of how much voltage your chip receives. While it is set on auto, your MB will atempt to deliver whatever it deems necessary to hit whatever multiplier you have set. Try setting it to +.005 and see if your load drops.


I just changed my CPU offset/Turbo offset from Auto/Auto to -0.05/+0.04. Idle CPU and case temps went up by 15celcius and the voltage reading in HWMonitor and CPU-Z barely changed- Max voltage went down from 1.36 to 1.345.

None of this makes any sense at all.


----------



## ahmedmo1

The point I'm making is my CPU + VRM temps increase (as corroborated by several separate programs) A LOT when I set a negative CPU/Turbo offset or a positive CPU/Turbo offset.

Also, when I change the offset in BIOS, there isn't a corresponding change in voltage in HWMonitor or CPU-Z.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> The point I'm making is my CPU + VRM temps increase (as corroborated by several separate programs) A LOT when I set a negative CPU/Turbo offset or a positive CPU/Turbo offset.
> 
> Also, when I change the offset in BIOS, there isn't a corresponding change in voltage in HWMonitor or CPU-Z.


While you have anything on AUTO all bets are off as to what your VCore ends up. If you have changed everything from auto to a number, and you still dont see a change in VCore, you have might try to clear cmos and pull the BIOS battery while it is unplugged and wait a few minutes. I just had to do something similar on a different board because none of my changes would keep.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> While you have anything on AUTO all bets are off as to what your VCore ends up. If you have changed everything from auto to a number, and you still dont see a change in VCore, you have might try to clear cmos and pull the BIOS battery while it is unplugged and wait a few minutes. I just had to do something similar on a different board because none of my changes would keep.


I've tried clearing CMOS with the jumper. No dice.

Why would I need to change every other setting, including VCC, PCH, PLL, VCCSA?


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> While you have anything on AUTO all bets are off as to what your VCore ends up. If you have changed everything from auto to a number, and you still dont see a change in VCore, you have might try to clear cmos and pull the BIOS battery while it is unplugged and wait a few minutes. I just had to do something similar on a different board because none of my changes would keep.


Just to verify, i reset BIOS again and changed every voltage setting manually to what it currently is but changed CPU Offset to -0.15 and Turbo offset to +0.004. Therefore, not a single voltage setting is @Auto.

Results:
HWMonitor and CPU-Z measure max voltage @ 1.37 and temps went up to a max of 70 on Prime95, up from 65. This is getting a bit absurd.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> While you have anything on AUTO all bets are off as to what your VCore ends up. If you have changed everything from auto to a number, and you still dont see a change in VCore, you have might try to clear cmos and pull the BIOS battery while it is unplugged and wait a few minutes. I just had to do something similar on a different board because none of my changes would keep.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to verify, i reset BIOS again and changed every voltage setting manually to what it currently is but changed CPU Offset to -0.15 and Turbo offset to +0.004. Therefore, not a single voltage setting is @Auto.
> 
> Results:
> HWMonitor and CPU-Z measure max voltage @ 1.37 and temps went up to a max of 70 on Prime95, up from 65. This is getting a bit absurd.
Click to expand...

Drop your load line calibration to the lowest compensation, so that you have as much Vdroop as possible. With 1.37 you could probably run 45x


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Drop your load line calibration to the lowest compensation, so that you have as much Vdroop as possible. With 1.37 you could probably run 45x


Except that I can't run @45x. At 43x, i BSOD Prime95. If I jack up the voltage to ~1.4, I can barely do 44x but there is intermittent throttling.

This is the hilarious part:

My current LLC setting is 50%. I just tried LLC @0%- temps went up by 10celcius. I tried LLC @100%, temps went up by 10celcius.

Does this make any sense at all?!

I'm starting to wonder if this ******* motherboard is trolling me.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Except that I can't run @45x. At 43x, i BSOD Prime95. If I jack up the voltage to ~1.4, I can barely do 44x but there is intermittent throttling.
> 
> This is the hilarious part:
> 
> My current LLC setting is 50%. I just tried LLC @0%- temps went up by 10celcius. I tried LLC @100%, temps went up by 10celcius.
> 
> Does this make any sense at all?!
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if this ******* motherboard is trolling me.


It gets stranger- if I set LLC to Auto, my temps go down even below 50%- but Auto shows that it is setting LLC to 100%. However, if I set LLC to 100% manually, temps skyrocket. I'm pretty sure this is the twilight zone and none of this **** is real.


----------



## ahmedmo1

dp


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> dp


take screenshots of your bios.

format a thumbdrive in fat32 and hit f12 while in the bios. try to get a shot of everything and post it up


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> take screenshots of your bios.
> 
> format a thumbdrive in fat32 and hit f12 while in the bios. try to get a shot of everything and post it up








These are my current settings- all voltages @Auto. Gave me the best Prime95 temps and lowest voltage readings.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> take screenshots of your bios.
> 
> format a thumbdrive in fat32 and hit f12 while in the bios. try to get a shot of everything and post it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my current settings- all voltages @Auto. Gave me the best Prime95 temps and lowest voltage readings.
Click to expand...

I am afraid I cant be of much assistance when you are using auto, if you want to try to use a manual overclock I would be glad to help, but I would need screenshots of your attempt at manual overclock to determine if there was something you are missing. As it sits right now, the best suggestion I can give is go back to the first page and try again to match your settings with those in kennys screenshots. I found it helpful to have a laptop or something with the page open so I wouldnt have to try to commit the changes needed to memory.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am afraid I cant be of much assistance when you are using auto, if you want to try to use a manual overclock I would be glad to help, but I would need screenshots of your attempt at manual overclock to determine if there was something you are missing. As it sits right now, the best suggestion I can give is go back to the first page and try again to match your settings with those in kennys screenshots. I found it helpful to have a laptop or something with the page open so I wouldnt have to try to commit the changes needed to memory.


I have my smartphone to go through the settings. I've tried every possible manual OC variation I can think of.

I can take screenshots with a manual OC. However, I don't want to go running in circles. I'm only going to try something I haven't already attempted. And I've attempted just about everything at this point.


----------



## Cass67

This may be a dumb noob question as i need to read a lot more and understand the basics of the OC stuff thats in the guide but leaving things on auto and setting the boost clock to 4.6ghz, while seeing a fairly high temp yields me a decent OC that remains stable for 30 mins at least (real temp only running for 20min here but p95 runs longer before i used this). Not stressed it for 12 hrs or anything yet but the core voltage seems low compared to what others see here ... Im wondering what i should look to first if i manually OC in order to get these temps down? will it even be possible ? Temps have been steady around 83-86c but they spike up now and then to the most ive seen yet 90c..



Rig parts are in my sig if they matter ...

edit - ill add this other info too incase they matter much



edit 2 - just stopped the p95 run and i get 39 tests in 49 mins with 0 errors/warnings

Cheers
Cass


----------



## Lucky 23

You shouldn't overclock on auto. This is the number one rule in overclocking.

I would suggest using bios and having your settings match the guide. As stated in the guide you can start with a +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo.

30-40 minutes is not long enough for your OC to be considered stable.


----------



## Cass67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You shouldn't overclock on auto. This is the number one rule in overclocking.
> 
> I would suggest using bios and having your settings match the guide. As stated in the guide you can start with a +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo.
> 
> 30-40 minutes is not long enough for your OC to be considered stable.


Hello, thanks for the reply .. Yes i understand that OC on auto is not good practice and also that 30mins is not considered stable ... Suppose my main point was 4.6 at 1.184V seems quite low compared to some here but the temps were reasonably high.. Looking at the guide today i can see that 90c was considered optimal so i was ok from that standpoint.. I have just begun the process of manually doing the OC as per the guide and am at 4.5ghz with 1.160V with high temps at 81 so already its looking good so far .... will leave this running for a while today to see what occurs and crack on with the rest of the tweaking depending on the results..

Cheers
Cass


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cass67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You shouldn't overclock on auto. This is the number one rule in overclocking.
> 
> I would suggest using bios and having your settings match the guide. As stated in the guide you can start with a +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo.
> 
> 30-40 minutes is not long enough for your OC to be considered stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, thanks for the reply .. Yes i understand that OC on auto is not good practice and also that 30mins is not considered stable ... Suppose my main point was 4.6 at 1.184V seems quite low compared to some here but the temps were reasonably high.. Looking at the guide today i can see that 90c was considered optimal so i was ok from that standpoint.. I have just begun the process of manually doing the OC as per the guide and am at 4.5ghz with 1.160V with high temps at 81 so already its looking good so far .... will leave this running for a while today to see what occurs and crack on with the rest of the tweaking depending on the results..
> 
> Cheers
> Cass
Click to expand...

Follow the guide, like Lucky23 has suggested AUTO is no good! As far as your voltage, there are two things about that. 1.Your voltage is low, but stable is stable, and you could very well have a great chip, dont look a gift horse in the mouth! 2.The ASRock Z77 extreme4 has known and well documented voltage misreporting problems. You are likely running about .100 higher than what software/BIOS is reporting. Check HERE for more information. This might also explain unusually high temperatures for such low reported voltage.

I would suggest:
1.Delete AXTU and get familiar with BIOS overclocking...it is really the only way
2.Get better cooling. Keeping it cool makes it last longer and clock better.
3.Get A digital multimeter *if* you plan on going extreme with overclocking, so you can measure the VCore manually.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Follow the guide, like Lucky23 has suggested AUTO is no good! As far as your voltage, there are two things about that. 1.Your voltage is low, but stable is stable, and you could very well have a great chip, dont look a gift horse in the mouth! 2.The ASRock Z77 extreme4 has known and well documented voltage misreporting problems. You are likely running about .100 higher than what software/BIOS is reporting. Check HERE for more information. This might also explain unusually high temperatures for such low reported voltage.
> 
> I would suggest:
> 1.Delete AXTU and get familiar with BIOS overclocking...it is really the only way
> 2.Get better cooling. Keeping it cool makes it last longer and clock better.
> 3.Get A digital multimeter *if* you plan on going extreme with overclocking, so you can measure the VCore manually.


x2


----------



## Cass67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Follow the guide, like Lucky23 has suggested AUTO is no good! As far as your voltage, there are two things about that. 1.Your voltage is low, but stable is stable, and you could very well have a great chip, dont look a gift horse in the mouth! 2.The ASRock Z77 extreme4 has known and well documented voltage misreporting problems. You are likely running about .100 higher than what software/BIOS is reporting. Check HERE for more information. This might also explain unusually high temperatures for such low reported voltage.
> 
> I would suggest:
> 1.Delete AXTU and get familiar with BIOS overclocking...it is really the only way
> 2.Get better cooling. Keeping it cool makes it last longer and clock better.
> 3.Get A digital multimeter *if* you plan on going extreme with overclocking, so you can measure the VCore manually.


HI,

Yes, i have been using the guide all day today and came to the conclusion 4.5Ghz OC is probably the stable ceiling ive hit with my cooling.. 4.6Ghz looked stable for a while then after the hour p95 crashed.. Changing the core voltage or the turbo voltage in small increments made no difference, always some app crashed, then ram bsods appeared. had to up the voltage on that, made no real diff, either cpu or ram cause a bsod and every reboot gave a new set of app crashes until i dropped the clock to 4.5Ghz..

I will be persisting with this to find the highest clock i can whilst having the lowest voltage possible, i just suspect im near that point now. Still have a lot of reading to do on this stuff to be sure..

Interesting review that one, cheers for sharing it, I hadn't noticed that before, sounds like some more corners than i thought have been cut on the z77e4 boards to get the price down.

To respond to the other points

1. I am now using the BIOS to overclock, initially when i used auto, i used AXTU to move the core speed up and down and manage the fans, I have speedfan on now for that .. Im not happy with my fans right now, i need to look into the config of them to be honest.

2. Agreed, but as i just got this cooler and its relatively quiet it will do for now, until i pick up a new case and board, im not overly happy with the z77e4 as that asmedia sata chip has been a pain in my ass.

3. Doubt i have the time, energy nor patience for all the reboots to do extreme overclocking, one step at a time i think, need to get a basic clock going on first









Ohh and incidentally, moving to the manual oc seems to have brought the core voltage down a notch too, its running (according to cpuz) between 1.160v and dropping to 1.152v on occasion. not really any cooler though in p95..

Cheers
Cass


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cass67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the guide, like Lucky23 has suggested AUTO is no good! As far as your voltage, there are two things about that. 1.Your voltage is low, but stable is stable, and you could very well have a great chip, dont look a gift horse in the mouth! 2.The ASRock Z77 extreme4 has known and well documented voltage misreporting problems. You are likely running about .100 higher than what software/BIOS is reporting. Check HERE for more information. This might also explain unusually high temperatures for such low reported voltage.
> 
> I would suggest:
> 1.Delete AXTU and get familiar with BIOS overclocking...it is really the only way
> 2.Get better cooling. Keeping it cool makes it last longer and clock better.
> 3.Get A digital multimeter *if* you plan on going extreme with overclocking, so you can measure the VCore manually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI,
> 
> Yes, i have been using the guide all day today and came to the conclusion 4.5Ghz OC is probably the stable ceiling ive hit with my cooling.. 4.6Ghz looked stable for a while then after the hour p95 crashed.. Changing the core voltage or the turbo voltage in small increments made no difference, always some app crashed, then ram bsods appeared. had to up the voltage on that, made no real diff, either cpu or ram cause a bsod and every reboot gave a new set of app crashes until i dropped the clock to 4.5Ghz..
> 
> I will be persisting with this to find the highest clock i can whilst having the lowest voltage possible, i just suspect im near that point now. Still have a lot of reading to do on this stuff to be sure..
> 
> Interesting review that one, cheers for sharing it, I hadn't noticed that before, sounds like some more corners than i thought have been cut on the z77e4 boards to get the price down.
> 
> To respond to the other points
> 
> 1. I am now using the BIOS to overclock, initially when i used auto, i used AXTU to move the core speed up and down and manage the fans, I have speedfan on now for that .. Im not happy with my fans right now, i need to look into the config of them to be honest.
> 
> 2. Agreed, but as i just got this cooler and its relatively quiet it will do for now, until i pick up a new case and board, im not overly happy with the z77e4 as that asmedia sata chip has been a pain in my ass.
> 
> 3. Doubt i have the time, energy nor patience for all the reboots to do extreme overclocking, one step at a time i think, need to get a basic clock going on first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh and incidentally, moving to the manual oc seems to have brought the core voltage down a notch too, its running (according to cpuz) between 1.160v and dropping to 1.152v on occasion. not really any cooler though in p95..
> 
> Cheers
> Cass
Click to expand...

The EXT4 for sure has some corners cut to get the price down, but it is still a great price/performance board, and I have been able to get 5.0 stable on it. It does not suck, but it does have some caveats. I dont have enough HDDs/SSDs to need to use the ASMedia ports, nor do I have anything connected to the eSATA port that it shares lanes with, so I have not dealt with that demon from the board. You probably already noticed, but there is a BSOD list on the first page, if/when you decide to start pushing again, it will help you diagnose the issues that throwing more voltage sometimes doesnt solve. The voltage problem stinks, and the akward dimensions sucks, but dont knock your board too hard. There is allot to love for not allot of money. The VRMs are robust enough to handle significantly more torture than what you are throwing at them, and are well cooled by unusually beefy heatsinks for a budget board.


----------



## Cass67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The EXT4 for sure has some corners cut to get the price down, but it is still a great price/performance board, and I have been able to get 5.0 stable on it. It does not suck, but it does have some caveats. I dont have enough HDDs/SSDs to need to use the ASMedia ports, nor do I have anything connected to the eSATA port that it shares lanes with, so I have not dealt with that demon from the board. You probably already noticed, but there is a BSOD list on the first page, if/when you decide to start pushing again, it will help you diagnose the issues that throwing more voltage sometimes doesnt solve. The voltage problem stinks, and the akward dimensions sucks, but dont knock your board too hard. There is allot to love for not allot of money. The VRMs are robust enough to handle significantly more torture than what you are throwing at them, and are well cooled by unusually beefy heatsinks for a budget board.


Yeah i know the board does not suck, there are a few annoyances with it that for the price as you say can be overlooked.. The Asmedia problem bit me due to me installing a new hard drive and moving my main drive to the sata 3 connections at the end . i didn't pay attention to the ports i used and when after installing Windows 7 in a partition on my main drive, it would bsod everytime i was installing an app of sufficient size or had many small files that filled its i/o queue or buffer. It was made worse by installing the updated drivers, I got a bsod on every boot ... Found that to patch the controller firmware you would have to modify the bios.. ouch .. I ended up taking a step back and moving the drives to the Intel controllers .. Job done ..

I did notice the bsod list on the guide, it was that which allowed me to see what i had to modify next per bsod, handy as hell methinks... Just felt like the kid with his gloves joined up with string, pull one arm down and the other arm goes up .... I will push it again i think after i read about what the values are im modifying and what effect it has on the other components on the bus as im confused as to why i had to up the voltage on the ram when moving the cpu clock and voltage up a notch, confusion is not good when playing with electricity i tend to find ...

I have the board stable on a 4.5Ghz manual OC just now, i stopped prime at just over 5hrs which is good enough for me for now, ill run it like this normally over the next couple of days to understand more and get some time to play again, for sure i need to look at my fan/pump set up and ensure its as optimal as it can be. Ill be back









Cheers
Cass


----------



## Puph

Hi guys, I saw this huge wealth of knowledge and, after doing a quick search, I need a little bit of help regarding my overclock because it isn't being registered in BIOS or CPU-Z. Specs at the end, but I have unlocked i5 and asrock z77 e4.

*Right now:* I can not overclock because my BIOS limits my clock multiplier at 38. It also seems internal PLL voltage settings are not listed anymore, along with some others I can not remember. It's happened to other people online, and they claim this OC problem also came with another one: CPU's integrated graphics are not present in the bios, can not switch from PCI graphics to onboard. Installing the Intel iGPU drivers gives an error.

*Previously:* I discovered the OC problem recently and the iGPU problem 8 months ago but apparently they are related (after a quick google search). I've had PC crashes and failure to start PC which were solved by reseating the RAM and the 24 pin power cable. RAM fixed crashes, 24 pin fixed failure to start, failure to completely start, and the sudden PC shutdowns. During that time, I upgraded my bios multiple times as they came out and as I was testing. Somewhere during that time, my Asrock z77 extreme4 began to the presence of an iGPU and, just recently, I noticed that an inability to OC is included in this problematic package.

Does anybody with more knowledge than me comprehend the source of these OC/iGPU problems?

If you need anything else, feel free to email me or respond here. Specs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Info:* Latest bios (2.90), up-to-date GPU drivers,

CPU: i5 ivy bridge /w "k" suffix, stock

GPU: Powercolor 7850 2 gig

PSU: Corsair TX750

Mobo: ASRock z77 extreme4

Case: Lian-Li PC-K62

Heatsink + fan: Coolermaster Hyper 212+

SSD: Crucial M4 128 gig

HDD: Seagate Barracida 7200rpm 2 tb

Ram: G-Skill Ripjaws 2x4 gig

Monitor: Acer s242HL



Thanks for any and all help!

Edit: RMA is out of the question since I discovered my problems too late.

Here is an example of my problem that I found on this website. link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1266903/help-strange-problem-with-multiplier-stuck-at-36-with-ib-3750k-and-asrock-z77-extreme-4.

Edit 2: *New information:* I can underclock. Bios allows numbers between 16-38 and these numbers work, but I can not get anything outside of this range! The numbers just revert back to 16 or 38. Went to a 30x multiplier and it registered in CPU-z. Conversely, I can not utilize the Turbo Boost OC profiles. They do not affect anything in CPU-z (i think) even though this Turbo OC setting can be saved unlike All Core OC multiplier.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puph*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I saw this huge wealth of knowledge and, after doing a quick search, I need a little bit of help regarding my overclock because it isn't being registered in BIOS or CPU-Z. Specs at the end, but I have unlocked i5 and asrock z77 e4.
> 
> *Right now:* I can not overclock because my BIOS limits my clock multiplier at 38. It also seems internal PLL voltage settings are not listed anymore, along with some others I can not remember. It's happened to other people online, and they claim this OC problem also came with another one: CPU's integrated graphics are not present in the bios, can not switch from PCI graphics to onboard. Installing the Intel iGPU drivers gives an error.
> 
> *Previously:* I discovered the OC problem recently and the iGPU problem 8 months ago but apparently they are related (after a quick google search). I've had PC crashes and failure to start PC which were solved by reseating the RAM and the 24 pin power cable. RAM fixed crashes, 24 pin fixed failure to start, failure to completely start, and the sudden PC shutdowns. During that time, I upgraded my bios multiple times as they came out and as I was testing. Somewhere during that time, my Asrock z77 extreme4 began to the presence of an iGPU and, just recently, I noticed that an inability to OC is included in this problematic package.
> 
> Does anybody with more knowledge than me comprehend the source of these OC/iGPU problems?
> 
> If you need anything else, feel free to email me or respond here. Specs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Info:* Latest bios (2.90), up-to-date GPU drivers,
> 
> CPU: i5 ivy bridge /w "k" suffix, stock
> 
> GPU: Powercolor 7850 2 gig
> 
> PSU: Corsair TX750
> 
> Mobo: ASRock z77 extreme4
> 
> Case: Lian-Li PC-K62
> 
> Heatsink + fan: Coolermaster Hyper 212+
> 
> SSD: Crucial M4 128 gig
> 
> HDD: Seagate Barracida 7200rpm 2 tb
> 
> Ram: G-Skill Ripjaws 2x4 gig
> 
> Monitor: Acer s242HL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any and all help!
> 
> Edit: Here is an example of my problem that I found on this website. link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1266903/help-strange-problem-with-multiplier-stuck-at-36-with-ib-3750k-and-asrock-z77-extreme-4.


First, make sure you have a "K" sku by checking in CPU-Z. Second, Clear CMOS, pull battery, unplug, then hold the reset button to drain the last bit of juice left in the board...10-15 seconds usually does the trick. If those two things dont work, try updating or downgrading your BIOS version, dont use the internet flash, put it on a usb stick. There was a suggestion in that thread that I would not have thought about: Change to per core overclocking.

Good luck!


----------



## Puph

Both CPU-Z, receipt and box confirm that CPU version is an unlocked "k" suffix ivy bridge i5. When you ask me to Clear CMOS, do you mean press the clrcmos button in the rear? and by pull battery, do you mean take out the physical CMOS battery to effectively double clear CMOS? and shouldn't unplugging be before Clear CMOS?

I appreciate your input and will continue with the advice once I get confirmation. In the mean time, I will try to reflash current and older BIOS via USB. Thank you for suggestion!

Regarding per core clocking, this is not an option in the bios. I have All Core as an option, but no mention of Per Core anywhere here. This may be another feature missing in my bios since the problems began!

*New information:* I can underclock. Went to a 30x multiplier and it registered in CPU-z. Conversely, I can not utilize the Turbo Boost OC profiles. They do not affect anything in CPU-z (i think) even though this Turbo OC setting can be saved unlike All Core OC multiplier.


----------



## Puph

Accidental double post. Meant to quote previous poster and hit submit instead. My mistake!

Edit: May as well ask a question here. Do I want to boot from USB and flash from there, or do I want to use Instant Flash utility which flashes from USB within BIOS?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puph*
> 
> Both CPU-Z, receipt and box confirm that CPU version is an unlocked "k" suffix ivy bridge i5. When you ask me to Clear CMOS, do you mean press the clrcmos button in the rear? and by pull battery, do you mean take out the physical CMOS battery to effectively double clear CMOS? and shouldn't unplugging be before Clear CMOS?
> 
> I appreciate your input and will continue with the advice once I get confirmation. In the mean time, I will try to reflash current and older BIOS via USB. Thank you for suggestion!
> 
> Regarding per core clocking, this is not an option in the bios. I have All Core as an option, but no mention of Per Core anywhere here. This may be another feature missing in my bios since the problems began!
> 
> *New information:* I can underclock. Went to a 30x multiplier and it registered in CPU-z. Conversely, I can not utilize the Turbo Boost OC profiles. They do not affect anything in CPU-z (i think) even though this Turbo OC setting can be saved unlike All Core OC multiplier.


You can just press the clear CMOS button to reset your bios. No need to pull the battery when you have the CMOS button on the board.

Select All Cores in bios when overclocking so that each core will clock up to the same multiplier.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puph*
> 
> Accidental double post. Meant to quote previous poster and hit submit instead. My mistake!
> 
> Edit: May as well ask a question here. Do I want to boot from USB and flash from there, or do I want to use Instant Flash utility which flashes from USB within BIOS?


Instant flash, just dont use the internet flash and prey that their server wont send you a bad packet. Instant flash has worked for me...and yes, unplug before pulling the battery...my bad!


----------



## Puph

I've cleared CMOS this way before. I did it again and it had no effect on my problem. Per Core OC is not available and All Core OC can only be 16x-38x. Nothing else. Setting it above 38x does not work, the number always goes back to 38. Still stuck here.

Does anyone know if I should update bios via USB Boot or via Instant Flash with USB? The re-flash suggestion is the last one I have and I want to do it right :O

Anyone know any other reasons why multiplier is stuck at x16-x38 and why onboard graphics is not an option in BIOS?

Not sure if this is related, but I am running default BIOS settings on the most updated one apart from this: I have Intel Smart Connect Technology: Disabled *and* Rapid Start Technology: Disabled because one of those 2 was preventing my PC from sleeping or shutting down. I dare not figure out which one, as those were dark days and I spent countless weeks trying to fix it. When I did, I did not turn back. But if need be, I can re-try those 2 settings.

Thanks again guys! Will try to bios flash once I get a confirmation here.

Edit: Will start instant-flashing some BIOS in hopes of improvement. Will report back.


----------



## Puph

Catastrophic failure ensued. Tried to instantflash bios p2.90 even though I have it already installd. Both monitors display black the second I clicked instant flash.Didnt even let me choose the file I wanted flashed although I saw that option briefly. Now Drdebug says Ab or A6 which means I'm in bios usually).

Any disaster control things I should do? Am terrified. Still sruxk here.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puph*
> 
> I've cleared CMOS this way before. I did it again and it had no effect on my problem. Per Core OC is not available and All Core OC can only be 16x-38x. Nothing else. Setting it above 38x does not work, the number always goes back to 38. Still stuck here.
> 
> Does anyone know if I should update bios via USB Boot or via Instant Flash with USB? The re-flash suggestion is the last one I have and I want to do it right :O
> 
> Anyone know any other reasons why multiplier is stuck at x16-x38 and why onboard graphics is not an option in BIOS?
> 
> Not sure if this is related, but I am running default BIOS settings on the most updated one apart from this: I have Intel Smart Connect Technology: Disabled *and* Rapid Start Technology: Disabled because one of those 2 was preventing my PC from sleeping or shutting down. I dare not figure out which one, as those were dark days and I spent countless weeks trying to fix it. When I did, I did not turn back. But if need be, I can re-try those 2 settings.
> 
> Thanks again guys! Will try to bios flash once I get a confirmation here.
> 
> Edit: Will start instant-flashing some BIOS in hopes of improvement. Will report back.


Good luck. Smart Connect was the culprit for your last issue. It is really for tablets and the like that update apps while you are away, so you will always have your facebook and twitter feeds completely updated. Pretty stinkin useless on a desktop. I had issues with it too, and it is the only thing that was not found when installing devices in windows8.1. pretty stupid.

As for your BIOS, either way is good, just dont do a windows flash or an internet flash...flash from boot or bios with a usb.


----------



## Puph

Is it normal for instant flash to fail? It didn't even start the flsh, just black screen. Not sure how to proceed. left it as is.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puph*
> 
> Is it normal for instant flash to fail? It didn't even start the flsh, just black screen. Not sure how to proceed. left it as is.


I have never had it fail. Format drive FAT32-->Drop BIOS-->F2--->Instant Flash? I have flashed 4 or 5 times without failure.


----------



## Puph

Should I reset my pc ? I didn't touch it since two replies ago. Terrified of restarting due since I do not know if instanflash worked or not. Welp.

Itwas fats 32 on USB front port. Was formatted. Did it from in bios, not f2 loadng screen shortcut.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puph*
> 
> Should I reset my pc ? I didn't touch it since two replies ago. Terrified of restarting due since I do not know if instanflash worked or not. Welp.
> 
> Itwas fats 32 on USB front port. Was formatted. Did it from in bios, not f2 loadng screen shortcut.


f2 gets you into bios f6 is the boot flash. Honestly, I have never been in your situation, so any advice I give is going to be a shot in the dark. Is there a debug code displayed?

Edit: I just saw I missed the catastrophic failure post. do you have a monitor plugged into the motherboard?


----------



## Puph

Ab or A6. Shows this when I am in bios normally but now I see no bios. Gonna reset pc despite attempted bios flash failure.

Edit: 2 monitors in gfx card via HDMI and dvi-i. None in mobo because iGPU doesn't work along with PC mtiplier. Will try to plug in via mobo vga/mobo hmdmi before I restart.

Edit2: igpu and oc problems were my original reason to come here.


----------



## Puph

No signal in mobo hdmi. Did not have monitors in mobo since iGPU doesn't work.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puph*
> 
> No signal in mobo hdmi. Did not have monitors in mobo since iGPU doesn't work.


I have hope for it, if you never selected a BIOS in a drop down menu, you have initiated the reading of the BIOS files, but not the write until you have hit enter or clicked OK. I wish I could give you a magic bullet here, but I dont have one.


----------



## Puph

Your* recent help is already appreciated. Restarting pc because I agree that I did not hit enter in list.

Edit: Rebootign system brought me back to Windows 7 without a hitch. I am so relieved yet still terrified about rebooting out of an ALMOST bios update.

Could that have had to do with updating to BIOS p2.90 even though I already have p2.90? I imagine that was a stupid move lol

The question I am asking myself is, should I try p.280 now or just accept that this mobo has been through enough already and just doesn't want to be messed with anymore. (or that I am too terrified to find out why my multiplier in bios capped at 38) *edit:* and why my iGPU refuses to function or be recognized in BIOS. Not even in Device Manager, despite having 1 unknown device.

Now, the reason I am hesitant to try this again is because Instant Flash feature crashed me out of BIOS even though I didn't even select which file on the USB to flash.

Again, thank you for all the live help thus far. I'm so bad with edits.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puph*
> 
> Your* recent help is already appreciated. Restarting pc because I agree that I did not hit enter in list.
> 
> Edit: Rebootign system brought me back to Windows 7 without a hitch. I am so relieved yet still terrified about rebooting out of an ALMOST bios update.
> 
> Edit some more: Could that have had to do with updating to BIOS p2.90 even though I already have p2.90? I imagine that was a stupid move lol
> 
> The question I am asking myself is, should I try p.280 now or just accept that this mobo has been through enough already and just doesn't want to be messed with anymore. (or that I am too terrified to find out why my multiplier in bios capped at 38) *edit:* and why my iGPU refuses to function or be recognized in BIOS. Not even in Device Manager, despite having 1 unknown device.
> 
> Again, thank you for all the live help thus far. I'm so bad with edits.


I think we should take it back to basics, and try everything else BUT flash the BIOS first.

format USB to FAT32 and hit F12 while in BIOS to take a screenshot, it wont prompt you telling you that one has been taken, but it has. Take some shots of the current BIOS settings, and lets see if there is something obvious that is being missed. I might not get back to it tonight, it is already midnight, but there are others here that are awesome and might help if they see they can help, if not, I will be back in the AM...I am east cost USA and its LATE!


----------



## Puph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think we should take it back to basics, and try everything else BUT flash the BIOS first.
> 
> format USB to FAT32 and hit F12 while in BIOS to take a screenshot, it wont prompt you telling you that one has been taken, but it has. Take some shots of the current BIOS settings, and lets see if there is something obvious that is being missed. I might not get back to it tonight, it is already midnight, but there are others here that are awesome and might help if they see they can help, if not, I will be back in the AM...I am east cost USA and its LATE!


Alright! Thanks!

http://imgur.com/a/8lJyl#0

That is an imgur album of my default bios settings and an example of my clock multiplier being capped at 38. Also, note the lack of iGPU. Last slide has cpu-z, core temps and prime 95 after a few minutes.

I tried changing a few things in order to free up the multiplier (like disable SpeedStep or Turbo Boost) but I found nothing addressing my problem.

If anything else is required, let me know. I am currently debating whether I should chance another flash from within the BIOS or give up on this motherboard entirely. I never really liked the form factor anyway heh







At least it works though. Sometimes, that is all one can ask for.

Thanks again!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puph*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think we should take it back to basics, and try everything else BUT flash the BIOS first.
> 
> format USB to FAT32 and hit F12 while in BIOS to take a screenshot, it wont prompt you telling you that one has been taken, but it has. Take some shots of the current BIOS settings, and lets see if there is something obvious that is being missed. I might not get back to it tonight, it is already midnight, but there are others here that are awesome and might help if they see they can help, if not, I will be back in the AM...I am east cost USA and its LATE!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/8lJyl#0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That is an imgur album of my default bios settings and an example of my clock multiplier being capped at 38. Also, note the lack of iGPU. Last slide has cpu-z, core temps and prime 95 after a few minutes.
> 
> I tried changing a few things in order to free up the multiplier (like disable SpeedStep or Turbo Boost) but I found nothing addressing my problem.
> 
> If anything else is required, let me know. I am currently debating whether I should chance another flash from within the BIOS or give up on this motherboard entirely. I never really liked the form factor anyway heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it works though. Sometimes, that is all one can ask for.
> 
> Thanks again!
Click to expand...

I dont see anything that you can be doing wrong on your end, the options should be available to change, and they aren't. Try pull battery-clearing CMOS again, but this time use the jumper on the motherboard above the power button, and leave alone it longer. I would suggest trying to flash again, but I have a feeling that you probably want to avoid that at all cost. A botched BIOS flash WILL require a trip to ASRock to fix, and they DO charge for BIOS reflashing. I really believe that flashing the BIOS will ultimately be what will get it fixed. But you should not have to risk voiding your warranty to get a board to function that way it should. How old is the board? Can you exchange it?


----------



## Puph

The board, ASRock z77 extreme4, found at http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293 , seems to have a 3 year warranty and I bought this board in 2012.

However, I purchased my board at http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=70902&promoid=1347 and they claim the warranty is only 1 year, meaning my warranty would be done. I may be wrong about this though, because ASRock does not offer a Warranty check online. Seems I have to send them a ticket which I will do, since this is an awful problem that can potentially brick my board. I'm holding all the risk while trying to make my motherboard work as intended.

I am a little hesitant to pay ASrock to fix my problem because I have heard cases of it reoccurring even after ASRock mailed a replacement BIOS chip. Of course, if I am covered under warranty I would do something about it unless that means I'm stuck with no mobo for several weeks.

Anywho, I will send a ticket and possibly try a BIOS flash to p2.80 through Instant Flash. If that fails again, I will try to do use a bootable USB. This may not work, I have not seen changes in BIOS version affecting anybody online, but obviously I won't lose hope since it is certainly a good idea to start working on some older BIOS versions (even though I've already been on those in the past).

Should I be worried about flashing to a REALLY old BIOS?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puph*
> 
> The board, ASRock z77 extreme4, found at http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293 , seems to have a 3 year warranty and I bought this board in 2012.
> 
> However, I purchased my board at http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=70902&promoid=1347 and they claim the warranty is only 1 year, meaning my warranty would be done. I may be wrong about this though, because ASRock does not offer a Warranty check online. Seems I have to send them a ticket which I will do, since this is an awful problem that can potentially brick my board. I'm holding all the risk while trying to make my motherboard work as intended.
> 
> I am a little hesitant to pay ASrock to fix my problem because I have heard cases of it reoccurring even after ASRock mailed a replacement BIOS chip. Of course, if I am covered under warranty I would do something about it unless that means I'm stuck with no mobo for several weeks.
> 
> Anywho, I will send a ticket and possibly try a BIOS flash to p2.80 through Instant Flash. If that fails again, I will try to do use a bootable USB. This may not work, I have not seen changes in BIOS version affecting anybody online, but obviously I won't lose hope since it is certainly a good idea to start working on some older BIOS versions (even though I've already been on those in the past).
> 
> Should I be worried about flashing to a REALLY old BIOS? Because I upgraded my BIOS every 2-5 months and my problems of missing iGPU and inability to pass OC Multiplier X38 have always been present.


If this issue is one that has been present on the board through multiple BIOS iterations, I do not believe flashing any other BIOS will resolve the issue either. I think your best bet really is to take it up with ASRock directly. This no longer sounds like a software/firmware issue, but a hardware one. Before you send your board off, I have 2 strong suggestions for you:

1.Take pics, lots and lots of pics, from all different angles of the board. Take pics of the socket so that you can clearly see the pins. Take pictures as you are packaging it.
2.Take a black magic marker and make a small identifying mark somewhere on the board.

ASRock has a less than stellar reputation around here for their warranty and support.


----------



## Puph

Duly noted, I would not have thought of this advice. Thank you. Wouldn't the repair and shipping of a non-warranty motherboard cost half as much as a new one? It seems to me I am better off with a new one rather than risking a costly repair that may not last long or even work.

Assuming I am not under warratny, of course.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puph*
> 
> Duly noted, I would not have thought of this advice. Thank you. Wouldn't the repair and shipping of a non-warranty motherboard cost half as much as a new one? It seems to me I am better off with a new one rather than risking a costly repair that may not last long or even work.
> 
> Assuming I am not under warratny, of course.


Personally, I have been looking for a reason to scrap this board. I have killed the onboard audio when installing a GPU, so it might not be long. I will never own another ASRock board. The voltage issue is a pretty big one for me. There should be some decent deals on better boards since z77 is EOL.


----------



## Puph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Personally, I have been looking for a reason to scrap this board. I have killed the onboard audio when installing a GPU, so it might not be long. I will never own another ASRock board. The voltage issue is a pretty big one for me. There should be some decent deals on better boards since z77 is EOL.


I may have to follow your intuition on this on. I will send the ticket in to ASRock to see what can happen. I will also keep an eye out for overclockable, MAYBE crossfire ready motherboards that ship to Canada. Preferably going to go with a different company and similar price. If anyone finds something of the like, do not hesitate to post it here or PM me. I'm really not experienced in motherboard choices so some ideas would be appreciated.

I kind of need to overclock my i5 ivy bridge because performance is starting to lag behind in CPU intensive games like Natural Selection 2. Again, thank you very mcuh for the live help inedenimadam. I'll drop by later to see what's up with this forum since you have been such a great help


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi i have a 3930K with a X79 Extreme4 , i dont understand all the bios overclocking options is there a guide that explain to me how they work?

i know this is for z77 and z87 but the bios is pretty much the same can i get some help overclocking a 3930K at least a 4.4? no need more than that
reviews on the Extreme4 indicate that i cant go beyond 4.6ghz.

thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi i have a 3930K with a X79 Extreme4 , i dont understand all the bios overclocking options is there a guide that explain to me how they work?
> 
> i know this is for z77 and z87 but the bios is pretty much the same can i get some help overclocking a 3930K at least a 4.4? no need more than that
> reviews on the Extreme4 indicate that i cant go beyond 4.6ghz.
> 
> thanks


The BIOS layout is similar, but the settings are completely different. 2011 and 1155 overclock completely differently.

What you need is THIS GUIDE


----------



## DDDeZ

What do you guys think of ASRock's optimized OC presets? (Kinda OT, because I'm running a Haswell) I'm using the turbo 4.2GHz atm and getting rock-solid stability, but I'm a totsl noob when it comes to voltages and such.

Are these presets safe, or do they skyrocket my voltages to unnecessary amounts? Getting about 1.160 Vcore at full-load (4.2GHz)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDDeZ*
> 
> What do you guys think of ASRock's optimized OC presets? (Kinda OT, because I'm running a Haswell) I'm using the turbo 4.2GHz atm and getting rock-solid stability, but I'm a totsl noob when it comes to voltages and such.
> 
> Are these presets safe, or do they skyrocket my voltages to unnecessary amounts? Getting about 1.160 Vcore at full-load (4.2GHz)


1.160 is plenty safe for Haswell, but auto-overclock is never a good idea. Look for a Haswell guide and get familiar with your BIIOS and processors settings.


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi

CPU: 3930K
MB: ASRock X79 Extreme4
Mem: Corsair 8GB 1600

i was trying to overclock my 3930K my original goal is 4.4GHZ, but i dont have any success on doing so ... would like to know what i am doing wrong or missing?
here is a picture running Cinebench


and the CPU downclock by it self to 3.6Ghz or 3.5Ghz i dont know why is doing that when i have voltage fixed.









here i have the setting iv been working on... i got an idea how to setup this from OCN SB-E Overclocking Guide.


----------



## inedenimadam

long duration maintained, take it off of 10 (seconds) and put it on auto. It is the duration of your turbo, and you have it set to 10 seconds.

Edit:

Dont use ez oc - auto


----------



## ice445

Why disable the C-States when using offset mode? That makes no sense.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Why disable the C-States when using offset mode? That makes no sense.


There have been cases where this is the culprit for instability when OCing, that's why they recommend to disable it.

In my case, after finding stability with the C states off I tried using C1 and it's fine. I didn't try the deeper sleep states like C6 though.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> There have been cases where this is the culprit for instability when OCing, that's why they recommend to disable it.
> 
> In my case, after finding stability with the C states off I tried using C1 and it's fine. I didn't try the deeper sleep states like C6 though.


No, I get that, it's just that he has them enabled for fixed mode when the whole point of fixed mode is getting rid of any power saving.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> No, I get that, it's just that he has them enabled for fixed mode when the whole point of fixed mode is getting rid of any power saving.


Cool! Thanks for clarifying! You mentioned offset instead of fixed mode in the original post that's why I said it.

I definitely agree that it is moot to set it up that way when using fixed mode!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Why disable the C-States when using offset mode? That makes no sense.


C states are enable it just didnt took a picture of that









but are my setting right_? it just that 10seconds thing i need to change to auto?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi
> 
> CPU: 3930K
> MB: ASRock X79 Extreme4
> Mem: Corsair 8GB 1600
> 
> i was trying to overclock my 3930K my original goal is 4.4GHZ, but i dont have any success on doing so ... would like to know what i am doing wrong or missing?
> here is a picture running Cinebench
> 
> 
> and the CPU downclock by it self to 3.6Ghz or 3.5Ghz i dont know why is doing that when i have voltage fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here i have the setting iv been working on... i got an idea how to setup this from OCN SB-E Overclocking Guide.


First things first. Change CPU Ratio setting to "All Cores".

Secondly, 1.4V is WAY too high for a fixed voltage AND an additional offset if you're only trying to hit 4.4. Try 1.2 fixed and leave offset at auto, as using offset requires knowing your stock voltage/VID which is different for every chip.

Third, put VTT back to auto. You're running it too high, which is going to kill your chip's IMC if you try to run that 24/7. You don't need to touch it anyway outside of very specific circumstances.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> First things first. Change CPU Ratio setting to "All Cores".
> 
> Secondly, 1.4V is WAY too high for a fixed voltage AND an additional offset if you're only trying to hit 4.4. Try 1.2 fixed and leave offset at auto, as using offset requires knowing your stock voltage/VID which is different for every chip.
> 
> Third, put VTT back to auto. You're running it too high, which is going to kill your chip's IMC if you try to run that 24/7. You don't need to touch it anyway outside of very specific circumstances.


If you get crashes at 1.2 fixed, try 1.25 and then if you still crash (which I doubt), try 1.3. You can dial it in more finely but it takes a lot of time to do so, so those are easy milestones to start at.

As for the C-States comment, that was aimed at the guide creator as I was confused as to why he left C-states on for fixed mode.

Also, accidental double post. Hit quote instead of edit.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> First things first. Change CPU Ratio setting to "All Cores".
> 
> Secondly, 1.4V is WAY too high for a fixed voltage AND an additional offset if you're only trying to hit 4.4. Try 1.2 fixed and leave offset at auto, as using offset requires knowing your stock voltage/VID which is different for every chip.
> 
> Third, put VTT back to auto. You're running it too high, which is going to kill your chip's IMC if you try to run that 24/7. You don't need to touch it anyway outside of very specific circumstances.


i was just doing what the guide said... im just noob in OC sorry man,
do you know who to figure the offset?

let say my chip is 1.355 on bios does that means my offset should be 0.45? im a little bit confuse who to properly
get the offset...

now when i get home gonna try
1.2 fixed
offset auto
VTT auto


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i was just doing what the guide said... im just noob in OC sorry man,
> do you know who to figure the offset?
> 
> let say my chip is 1.355 on bios does that means my offset should be 0.45? im a little bit confuse who to properly
> get the offset...
> 
> now when i get home gonna try
> 1.2 fixed
> offset auto
> VTT auto


Your bios is setup correctly but there isn't any reason to use fixed voltage on these CPU's. Set your offset at a +0.005 and turbo at +0.004.

Increase additional turbo voltage if prime 95 fails or a worker stops.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Why disable the C-States when using offset mode? That makes no sense.


Only C3 and C6 need to be disabled. If these are enabled that can cause instability with your OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> No, I get that, it's just that he has them enabled for fixed mode when the whole point of fixed mode is getting rid of any power saving.


That part of the guide is incorrect


----------



## EliteReplay

how do i know what is my VID to setup the offset voltages?

can some one show me with a picture?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how do i know what is my VID to setup the offset voltages?
> 
> can some one show me with a picture?


Set offset to 0.00 and run a bench like Prime95 in Windows. Using HWMonitor or some other program that can monitor voltages, check what your load Vcore is and that's your stock VID.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Set offset to 0.00 and run a bench like Prime95 in Windows. Using HWMonitor or some other program that can monitor voltages, check what your load Vcore is and that's your stock VID.


so for instance i put my Vcore at 1.25 and then do those test and the Vcore drop to 1.21 thats my VID?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> so for instance i put my Vcore at 1.25 and then do those test and the Vcore drop to 1.21 thats my VID?


Not quite. You want to have all voltages at "auto" when you're trying to find stock VID. It can also help to set offset to zero just to ensure your board isn't doing anything odd. Once you bench, whatever voltage it's sitting at the most is your stock VID. Ignore what it droops to because that doesn't count.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Not quite. You want to have all voltages at "auto" when you're trying to find stock VID. It can also help to set offset to zero just to ensure your board isn't doing anything odd. Once you bench, whatever voltage it's sitting at the most is your stock VID. Ignore what it droops to because that doesn't count.


according to CPUZ my VID should be 1.128... so my offset would be 0.028?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> according to CPUZ my VID should be 1.128... so my offset would be 0.028?


Since you're going for 4.4, try using an offset of + .040 and go up from there if it turns out to be unstable.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how do i know what is my VID to setup the offset voltages?
> 
> can some one show me with a picture?


Don't worry about VID, its useless. Start with a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo. Post up here with your Idle and Full load vcore that is displayed in CPU-z.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Since you're going for 4.4, try using an offset of + .040 and go up from there if it turns out to be unstable.


No a +0.040 offset will most likely be too high. You want to have a low offset and high turbo. You do not use offset to stabilize your full load, you use turbo. A hight offset is just going to give you a very high idle vcore.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> according to CPUZ my VID should be 1.128... so my offset would be 0.028?


CPU-z displays your vcore not your VID. Core Temp and real temp will display your VID


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No a +0.040 offset will most likely be too high. You want to have a low offset and high turbo. You do not use offset to stabilize your full load, you use turbo. A hight offset is just going to give you a very high idle vcore.


Why use offset at all if you're going to use turbo? I personally choose not to use turbo because I don't like how it behaves. But then again, I also only need an offset of .020 to be stable at 4400 (where I am temp limited).


----------



## Marley217

Subbed!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Why use offset at all if you're going to use turbo? I personally choose not to use turbo because I don't like how it behaves. But then again, I also only need an offset of .020 to be stable at 4400 (where I am temp limited).


You can't use turbo by itself, it works together with offset. You can overclock with offset only but usually you will end up with a high idle vcore at higher multipliers (44 + ).

If you use them both together you can maintain a low idle vcore (close or same as stock) and a stable full load vcore.

At stock i idle at .960. Overclocked i idle at .972 (close enough) and then my voltage will increase to 1.336-1.344 at 4.6ghz. Im using a -0.010 offset and +0.078 turbo.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Since you're going for 4.4, try using an offset of + .040 and go up from there if it turns out to be unstable.


i am using right now i think is 40 as you told me and the CPU voltages on bios is 1.240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Don't worry about VID, its useless. Start with a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo. Post up here with your Idle and Full load vcore that is displayed in CPU-z.


i did that before and it was freezing on the desktop, so i was rasing it 10 by 10 until i got it on 40... im now testing with BF4, my idle dont remember but load before the the overclock it was 1.128 and sometimes 1.136

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> CPU-z displays your vcore not your VID. Core Temp and real temp will display your VID


thanks i didnt know that.


----------



## EliteReplay

This are the temps and the voltages running BF4 CPUZ shows 1.224 and Hwinfo shows 1.281


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i am using right now i think is 40 as you told me and the CPU voltages on bios is 1.240
> i did that before and it was freezing on the desktop, so i was rasing it 10 by 10 until i got it on 40... im now testing with BF4, my idle dont remember but load before the the overclock it was 1.128 and sometimes 1.136
> thanks i didnt know that.


It was freezing at the desktop because your idle vcore was too low with a +0.005 offset.

If your stable at the desktop then I wouldn't raise offset any higher. Usually if you idle is too low it will freeze at the desktop or at light load such as surfin the web.

If your full load is not stable then start raising turbo


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> This are the temps and the voltages running BF4 CPUZ shows 1.224 and Hwinfo shows 1.281


Idle = .831v


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You can't use turbo by itself, it works together with offset. You can overclock with offset only but usually you will end up with a high idle vcore at higher multipliers (44 + ).
> 
> If you use them both together you can maintain a low idle vcore (close or same as stock) and a stable full load vcore.
> 
> At stock i idle at .960. Overclocked i idle at .972 (close enough) and then my voltage will increase to 1.336-1.344 at 4.6ghz. Im using a -0.010 offset and +0.078 turbo.


I'm confused as to why you would use them together. Your stock vcore should be stable across the lower spectrum of speeds. I've never heard of a case where someone needed to add offset to keep their system from crashing at idle. The only time it would be an issue is if you're undervolting using offset, and even then I've managed -1.025 and still didn't have drop outs at idle.

It's fine to use turbo by itself without touching offset, but I dislike how it behaves in real world use. For some reason I get higher overshoot with it enabled then I do with plain offset.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I'm confused as to why you would use them together. Your stock vcore should be stable across the lower spectrum of speeds. I've never heard of a case where someone needed to add offset to keep their system from crashing at idle. The only time it would be an issue is if you're undervolting using offset, and even then I've managed -1.025 and still didn't have drop outs at idle.
> 
> It's fine to use turbo by itself without touching offset, but I dislike how it behaves in real world use. For some reason I get higher overshoot with it enabled then I do with plain offset.


I believe depends on your VID. For him a +0.005 offset put his idle vcore well below .831 which caused instability. Most people who post in here, with a 44 + multiplier and a +0.005 offset will be fine at idle. A +0.005 offset usually puts them closer to 1.00v at idle but it still depends on the chip.

The same thing can happen using negative offset, if you bring your idle voltage down too much it will become unstable and freeze/crash during idle/light load.

With your +0.020 offset and then adding additional turbo voltage, yes your full load vcore may be to high. You may need to try a +0.005 offset and a +0.016 turbo to have a lower idle vcore and roughly the same full load vcore.

It also depends on what LLC level you are using

Basically if you use offset only, you have no control over your idle vcore. You are just increasing it until your full load is stable. What ever idle vcore you end up with is what your stuck with.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I believe depends on your VID. For him a +0.005 offset put his idle vcore well below .831 which caused instability. Most people who post in here, with a 44 + multiplier and a +0.005 offset will be fine at idle. A +0.005 offset usually puts them closer to 1.00v at idle but it still depends on the chip.
> 
> The same thing can happen using negative offset, if you bring your idle voltage down too much it will become unstable and freeze/crash during idle/light load.
> 
> With your +0.020 offset and then adding additional turbo voltage, yes your full load vcore may be to high. You may need to try a +0.005 offset and a +0.016 turbo to have a lower idle vcore and roughly the same full load vcore.
> 
> It also depends on what LLC level you are using
> 
> Basically if you use offset only, you have no control over your idle vcore. You are just increasing it until your full load is stable. What ever idle vcore you end up with is what your stuck with.


I just don't understand for some reason. From what I've seen, speedstep multipliers aren't changed when you adjust the maximum turbo multiplier (which is what you change with all K chips). Therefore, you shouldn't ever need to touch any voltage settings at all to maintain idle stability in any circumstance outside of undervolting purposely.

Using the additional turbo voltage setting as far as I know only adds extra voltage when your chip turbos to the full multiplier you have set, in my case this is 44. Until it hits full speed, nothing is different compared to a stock chip. My problem is that this setting causes extra vrise (or whatever you call it) meaning I get spikes to 1.212 instead of staying at 1.2 flat if i use just a positive offset. Now I'm not using them together or anything either, I either set one or the other to .020.

Am I wrong about something here?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I believe depends on your VID. For him a +0.005 offset put his idle vcore well below .831 which caused instability. Most people who post in here, with a 44 + multiplier and a +0.005 offset will be fine at idle. A +0.005 offset usually puts them closer to 1.00v at idle but it still depends on the chip.
> 
> The same thing can happen using negative offset, if you bring your idle voltage down too much it will become unstable and freeze/crash during idle/light load.
> 
> With your +0.020 offset and then adding additional turbo voltage, yes your full load vcore may be to high. You may need to try a +0.005 offset and a +0.016 turbo to have a lower idle vcore and roughly the same full load vcore.
> 
> It also depends on what LLC level you are using
> 
> Basically if you use offset only, you have no control over your idle vcore. You are just increasing it until your full load is stable. What ever idle vcore you end up with is what your stuck with.


well i put what u told me, and now my idle vols are always 1.240 it doesnt go down. at least CPU Z and my kill a watts is telling me that is using to much power on idle like 200watts


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well i put what u told me, and now my idle vols are always 1.240 it doesnt go down. at least CPU Z and my kill a watts is telling me that is using to much power on idle like 200watts


Do you have your Windows power settings set to balanced rather then high performance?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Do you have your Windows power settings set to balanced rather then high performance?


its on balacend man.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I just don't understand for some reason. From what I've seen, speedstep multipliers aren't changed when you adjust the maximum turbo multiplier (which is what you change with all K chips). Therefore, you shouldn't ever need to touch any voltage settings at all to maintain idle stability in any circumstance outside of undervolting purposely.
> 
> Using the additional turbo voltage setting as far as I know only adds extra voltage when your chip turbos to the full multiplier you have set, in my case this is 44. Until it hits full speed, nothing is different compared to a stock chip. My problem is that this setting causes extra vrise (or whatever you call it) meaning I get spikes to 1.212 instead of staying at 1.2 flat if i use just a positive offset. Now I'm not using them together or anything either, I either set one or the other to .020.
> 
> Am I wrong about something here?


You would need to find out what vcore your chip idles at when stock to see if everything is identical besides the turbo multiplier and the full load vcore.

Also you can't select one or the other. You are either using additional turbo voltage to increase the full load vcore or your not. Offset will provide a idle & full load vcore based off the VID. Turbo voltage is in addition to the full load vcore provided by your current offset.

Example: If X offset provides you with a full load vcore of 1.20 but that vcore is unstable in Prime 95, you have two options: increase offset which will also increase your idle vcore (which you may not want) or add turbo to the full load.

So say you add an additional + 0.024v turbo. Your offset will still provide1.20v but additional turbo will kick in ad add +0.024 to make your total full load vcore = roughly 1.224v. Idle will remain unchanged. Make sense?

Also you will see your voltage spike higher in HWmonitor compared to the vcore displayed in CPU-z when Prime 95 is running. This is because of LLC overcompensating and this usually happens at boot.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> its on balacend man.


Then you should see you vcore in CPU-z decrease along with the multiplier? Does this happen?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You would need to find out what vcore your chip idles at when stock to see if everything is identical besides the turbo multiplier and the full load vcore.
> 
> Also you can't select one or the other. You are either using additional turbo voltage to increase the full load vcore or your not. Offset will provide a idle & full load vcore based off the VID. Turbo voltage is in addition to the full load vcore provided by your current offset.
> 
> Example: If X offset provides you with a full load vcore of 1.20 but that vcore is unstable in Prime 95, you have two options: increase offset which will also increase your idle vcore (which you may not want) or add turbo to the full load.
> 
> So say you add an additional + 0.024v turbo. Your offset will still provide1.20v but additional turbo will kick in ad add +0.024 to make your total full load vcore = roughly 1.224v. Make sense?
> 
> Also you will see your voltage spike higher in HWmonitor compared to the vcore displayed in CPU-z when Prime 95 is running. This is because of LLC overcompensating and this usually happens at boot.


this is a really good example, thanks, gonna try this when i get home, but for some reason i did that in some way and my Vcore didnt want to go idle.... at least it was showing that on CPUZ but in HWinfo it was idle a 0.891 something.

is CPU Z bugged?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> this is a really good example, thanks, gonna try this when i get home, but for some reason i did that in some way and my Vcore didnt want to go idle.... at least it was showing that on CPUZ but in HWinfo it was idle a 0.891 something.
> 
> is CPU Z bugged?


Speedstep and C1E is enabled correct? If so then i'm not sure what the issue is


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You would need to find out what vcore your chip idles at when stock to see if everything is identical besides the turbo multiplier and the full load vcore.
> 
> Also you can't select one or the other. You are either using additional turbo voltage to increase the full load vcore or your not. Offset will provide a idle & full load vcore based off the VID. Turbo voltage is in addition to the full load vcore provided by your current offset.
> 
> Example: If X offset provides you with a full load vcore of 1.20 but that vcore is unstable in Prime 95, you have two options: increase offset which will also increase your idle vcore (which you may not want) or add turbo to the full load.
> 
> So say you add an additional + 0.024v turbo. Your offset will still provide1.20v but additional turbo will kick in ad add +0.024 to make your total full load vcore = roughly 1.224v. Idle will remain unchanged. Make sense?
> 
> Also you will see your voltage spike higher in HWmonitor compared to the vcore displayed in CPU-z when Prime 95 is running. This is because of LLC overcompensating and this usually happens at boot.


Okay, I see. I didn't think there was anything keeping you from using turbo voltage by itself. As for the voltage spikes, I know what causes it, I just thought it was interesting that they were higher when I used purely turbo voltage.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Speedstep and C1E is enabled correct? If so then i'm not sure what the issue is


yes they are i think is just the temp programs i have are bugged, are there any other programs that can read temp and voltages? i already have HWinfo and CPUZ and AIDA.

other thing is i have LLC at Level 3... i can choose auto, and from lvl1 to lvl5.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> yes they are i think is just the temp programs i have are bugged, are there any other programs that can read temp and voltages? i already have HWinfo and CPUZ and AIDA.
> 
> other thing is i have LLC at Level 3... i can choose auto, and from lvl1 to lvl5.


I think the vcore Min/max in HWmonitor are correct. Are you using the newest version of CPU-z? Does your multiplier decrease in CPU-z?

Most people use LLC 2 or 3 so that is fine.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Okay, I see. I didn't think there was anything keeping you from using turbo voltage by itself. As for the voltage spikes, I know what causes it, I just thought it was interesting that they were higher when I used purely turbo voltage.


What makes offset and Turbo harder to understand is that you are not able to see these changes in vcore while in bios.

Setting a +0.005 offset and a +0.004 turbo doesn't really tell you much because the newer bios versions that we have only display the current vcore being used by the CPU rather then the full load vcore.

So you have to check CPU-z to see the changes that you have made.


----------



## Lulu089

Hi,

I need a help in overclock my i5 3570K.

My hardware:

i5 3570K
Asrock Z77 Extreme4
Memory DDR3 2x4Gb G.skill Ripjaws X 2133Mhz (CL9-11-11-31 @ 1.65V)
VGA HD6850 XFX
Power supply XFX 550W Pro

I'm trying to make a soft overclock, more crashes this going on, and I can not identify which problem. I want to leave to 4.0GHz.

I have already used the version of 2.90 and 2.80 for the BIOS.
Actualy: 2.80

Sometimes hangs on in the bios screen, need to force to shut down.
The motherboard already returned the following errors: A2, 72, Ab or A6, AA and AE.

Has already stopped to start windows 7 64Bits, bluescreens...

I followed this tutorial

Even so crashes.

Have I left at AUTO, and only changed the multiplier to X40, more not resolved.

sorry for my bad english


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Wow, that custom Prime95 test is hard! I can pass 20 LinX runs with 25000 problem size, I can pass Maximum stress 10 runs of IBT.... But this? Nope. I can pull off an hour every time but I am shooting for 12+, and eventually my first core will fail with a rounding error, or prime95 crashes completely with the c0000005 exception code.

Ughhh...


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lulu089*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I need a help in overclock my i5 3570K.
> 
> My hardware:
> 
> i5 3570K
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4
> Memory DDR3 2x4Gb G.skill Ripjaws X 2133Mhz (CL9-11-11-31 @ 1.65V)
> VGA HD6850 XFX
> Power supply XFX 550W Pro
> 
> I'm trying to make a soft overclock, more crashes this going on, and I can not identify which problem. I want to leave to 4.0GHz.
> 
> I have already used the version of 2.90 and 2.80 for the BIOS.
> Actualy: 2.80
> 
> Sometimes hangs on in the bios screen, need to force to shut down.
> The motherboard already returned the following errors: A2, 72, Ab or A6, AA and AE.
> 
> Has already stopped to start windows 7 64Bits, bluescreens...
> 
> I followed this tutorial
> 
> Even so crashes.
> 
> Have I left at AUTO, and only changed the multiplier to X40, more not resolved.
> 
> sorry for my bad english


Post up bios screen shots of your settings. Format a flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios, press F12.

Check those codes in the Asrock manual. Some of those may be dealing with the memory IIRC


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Wow, that custom Prime95 test is hard! I can pass 20 LinX runs with 25000 problem size, I can pass Maximum stress 10 runs of IBT.... But this? Nope. I can pull off an hour every time but I am shooting for 12+, and eventually my first core will fail with a rounding error, or prime95 crashes completely with the c0000005 exception code.
> 
> Ughhh...


What is your offset/turbo? What is your Idle/full load vcore?


----------



## rogigor

Hi,

I have a question.

Currently I have my 2500k at 4Ghz
Asrock P67 Pro3 (B3)
Turbo Boost +0.004v
Offset Voltage -0,095V
LLC - Level 5

It is stable, cool and quiet. I wish to overclock to 4,2 however. From what I understand I will probably need to raise the offsetvoltage and set LLC to level 3 at least, right? I mean just the offset or turbo as well ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogigor*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> Currently I have my 2500k at 4Ghz
> Asrock P67 Pro3 (B3)
> Turbo Boost +0.004v
> Offset Voltage -0,095V
> LLC - Level 5
> 
> It is stable, cool and quiet. I wish to overclock to 4,2 however. From what I understand I will probably need to raise the offsetvoltage and set LLC to level 3 at least, right? I mean just the offset or turbo as well ?


Normally I would say turbo, but seeing as you are running such a high negative offset, you might consider adding some offset instead. Negative offset is great for low idle, but it can also cause idle stability issues that are real hard to diagnose. You can leave LLC at 5, for such a low overclock it wont make much difference, just play with the voltages.


----------



## rogigor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Normally I would say turbo, but seeing as you are running such a high negative offset, you might consider adding some offset instead. Negative offset is great for low idle, but it can also cause idle stability issues that are real hard to diagnose. You can leave LLC at 5, for such a low overclock it wont make much difference, just play with the voltages.


Ok, thx. But just to b sure that I got it right: offset voltage is mainly for iddle and turbo for overlocking ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogigor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Normally I would say turbo, but seeing as you are running such a high negative offset, you might consider adding some offset instead. Negative offset is great for low idle, but it can also cause idle stability issues that are real hard to diagnose. You can leave LLC at 5, for such a low overclock it wont make much difference, just play with the voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thx. But just to b sure that I got it right: offset voltage is mainly for iddle and turbo for overlocking ?
Click to expand...

essentially, but offset move the whole voltage curve up/down across all multipliers, where turbo changes the shape of the curve because it only adds to the highest multiplier. There is nothing wrong with just using turbo, but I have a sneaky suspicion that if you go that route, you will end up needing to bump the offset a bit to stabilize the bottom end. You just have a REALLY big negative offset, and I dont see it staying stable once you start going higher with your clock.


----------



## rogigor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> essentially, but offset move the whole voltage curve up/down across all multipliers, where turbo changes the shape of the curve because it only adds to the highest multiplier. There is nothing wrong with just using turbo, but I have a sneaky suspicion that if you go that route, you will end up needing to bump the offset a bit to stabilize the bottom end. You just have a REALLY big negative offset, and I dont see it staying stable once you start going higher with your clock.


It took me some time to reach that big negative offset and yet keep my CPU stable. I think I'll try to keep the offset as it is and just bump the turbo voltage a bit. If there's any sign of it being unstable then I'll try upping the offset. Thanks for your help


----------



## rogigor

Oh btw I forgot to ask: is it better to do the final test of 1h prime or just rune like 10-15 intel burn tests? (at high stress level) ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogigor*
> 
> Oh btw I forgot to ask: is it better to do the final test of 1h prime or just rune like 10-15 intel burn tests? (at high stress level) ?


That is subjective, you may get varying answers depending on who you ask. The orginal topic starter, Kenny, has said that he only uses P95 for an hour, which is why he is not an official member of the club he started. For absolute, rock solid, as good as it gets stability, 24 hours of P95 custom blend with 80% RAM is suggested (Good for a work machine). Intel Burn Test will get your CPU hotter than most other tests, while testing stability at the same time (good for machines used for encoding/decoding audio/video). 1 hour P95 is good for a gaming machine, where a random crash or two wont bring your thesis paper or financial transactions to a halt.

Thats just my take on it. Keep your eye out for WHEA errors in event viewer, as they are a sign of minor instability that can go unnoticed because the system can recover without blue screening.

Happy overclocking,

Kyle


----------



## rogigor

Well my pc will only be for gaming (or writing my thesis paper







) but anyway I'm gonna test it with both IBT and Prime (for 1-2h). Thanks for your help!


----------



## rogigor

Since your'e so kind to answer my question I do have one more. I decided to go for 4,5Ghz (since 200mhz isn't any improvement) so I'll set my Offset Voltage to +0,005V, LLC to 3 and work my way to set the best voltages. For such overclocking should I leave the offset voltage and bumb turbo when needed? BTW i've read somewhere that it's better to set fixed voltage instead of offset when going for 4,5 and more. Theoretically I know what's the difference but what do you think?

Btw maybe one of you guys have their settings for [email protected],5Ghz?


----------



## Lucky 23

What is your idle and full load vcore in CPU-z?


----------



## rogigor

Right now?

4Ghz
Offset Voltage -0,095V
Turbo Voltage +0,004V
LLC level 5

Iddle - 0,888V
Load - 1,184V


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogigor*
> 
> Since your'e so kind to answer my question I do have one more. I decided to go for 4,5Ghz (since 200mhz isn't any improvement) so I'll set my Offset Voltage to +0,005V, LLC to 3 and work my way to set the best voltages. For such overclocking should I leave the offset voltage and bumb turbo when needed? BTW i've read somewhere that it's better to set fixed voltage instead of offset when going for 4,5 and more. Theoretically I know what's the difference but what do you think?
> 
> Btw maybe one of you guys have their settings for [email protected],5Ghz?


Its up to you, but offset overclocking on sandy/ivy is pretty easy, so no real need to go through all the trouble of finding a fixed then converting it. Yes, LLC3, offset +.005, turbo .004 and multi to 45x. And yes, keep pumping turbo til it stabilizes. As long as you keep it cool and you dont have to go nuts on voltage, 4.5 should be pretty easy to obtain.


----------



## rogigor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its up to you, but offset overclocking on sandy/ivy is pretty easy, so no real need to go through all the trouble of finding a fixed then converting it. Yes, LLC3, offset +.005, turbo .004 and multi to 45x. And yes, keep pumping turbo til it stabilizes. As long as you keep it cool and you dont have to go nuts on voltage, 4.5 should be pretty easy to obtain.


Thank you again. I'll do that.

I'd like to ask though: is there any situation when I shoud bump offset voltage as well as turbo ? Or change CPU PLL voltage (don't know if 4,5ghz is high enogh to even touch it)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogigor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its up to you, but offset overclocking on sandy/ivy is pretty easy, so no real need to go through all the trouble of finding a fixed then converting it. Yes, LLC3, offset +.005, turbo .004 and multi to 45x. And yes, keep pumping turbo til it stabilizes. As long as you keep it cool and you dont have to go nuts on voltage, 4.5 should be pretty easy to obtain.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again. I'll do that.
> 
> I'd like to ask though: is there any situation when I shoud bump offset voltage as well as turbo ? Or change CPU PLL voltage (don't know if 4,5ghz is high enogh to even touch it)
Click to expand...

You were stable with such a huge negative offset, I have little doubt that you will be fine running +.005. CPU PLL sometimes helps in HUGE overclocks, like 5.0+, but that is only sometimes, and only for the big clocks. 4.5 is modest, easy to obtain, big enough to see a difference, but small enough to not fry your chip before its time.


----------



## rogigor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You were stable with such a huge negative offset, I have little doubt that you will be fine running +.005.


Just to clarify: little doubt meaning no doubt or you think I may have to raise it?







(sry, not a native speaker).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> CPU PLL sometimes helps in HUGE overclocks, like 5.0+, but that is only sometimes, and only for the big clocks. 4.5 is modest, easy to obtain, big enough to see a difference, but small enough to not fry your chip before its time.


Ok I won't touch it then. BTW temperatures around 70-74 during blend test in prime are ok?


----------



## rogigor

Ok I've roughly tested my 4,5Ghz settings:

Offset -0,020V
Turbo +0,004
LLC 3

CPU-Z shows Vcore ~1,320V

After 20 minutes (I will run it for at least 1h to be sure ofc) it is stable but the temps went up to max 76-79C (depending on software - HW shows less than realtemp). Isn't it a little too much ? My cooler is Mugen 2.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogigor*
> 
> Ok I've roughly tested my 4,5Ghz settings:
> 
> Offset -0,020V
> Turbo +0,004
> LLC 3
> 
> CPU-Z shows Vcore ~1,320V
> 
> After 20 minutes (I will run it for at least 1h to be sure ofc) it is stable but the temps went up to max 76-79C (depending on software - HW shows less than realtemp). Isn't it a little too much ? My cooler is Mugen 2.


sounds like you are right on target, temps are not stellar, but good for 1.32. Let is spin for an hour+ with 80% RAM custom blend and check for WHEA errors.


----------



## rogigor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> sounds like you are right on target, temps are not stellar, but good for 1.32. Let is spin for an hour+ with 80% RAM custom blend and check for WHEA errors.


I'll do that. Tomorrow I'll also install an additional (2nd) fan in front of my case blowing the air in to lower the temps and see how it works. But for now I've tried these settings:
4,4Ghz
Turbo +0,004
Offset -0,050V
LLC3
Vcore 1,288V

Run Prime95 Blend test for an hour with no problems or WHEA errors. The temp was max 73C on one of the cores.


----------



## Lucky 23

You could have left the multi at 45. As inedenimadam said, temps were getting a little hot but you still have enough room to stabilize 4.5ghz. You probably wouldn't be able to go any higher(46+) without a better cooler.


----------



## rogigor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You could have left the multi at 45. As inedenimadam said, temps were getting a little hot but you still have enough room to stabilize 4.5ghz. You probably wouldn't be able to go any higher(46+) without a better cooler.


I will try to stabilize 4,5ghz but first I'll instal an additional fan, re-apply thermal paste and reseat the cooler.


----------



## wallawallaman

Opinion Imput time!

Right now, I have been at 5ghz and 1.45v with my 2500k for around 6 months. Based off my mid 50s temperatures, I has some thermal headroom left. Given that Haswell-E is coming soon, and I will upgrade then, do you guys think it would be plausible or realistic to get a 5.1ghz 24/7 result? No real point other than Cinebench, Dolphin (emulator), and Kerbal Space Program. Worth the risk, or should I wait? It isn't my only computer, so no issue there.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> Opinion Imput time!
> 
> Right now, I have been at 5ghz and 1.45v with my 2500k for around 6 months. Based off my mid 50s temperatures, I has some thermal headroom left. Given that Haswell-E is coming soon, and I will upgrade then, do you guys think it would be plausible or realistic to get a 5.1ghz 24/7 result? No real point other than Cinebench, Dolphin (emulator), and Kerbal Space Program. Worth the risk, or should I wait? It isn't my only computer, so no issue there.


\

I think it will be real tough to hit. But Good Luck


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> Opinion Imput time!
> 
> Right now, I have been at 5ghz and 1.45v with my 2500k for around 6 months. Based off my mid 50s temperatures, I has some thermal headroom left. Given that Haswell-E is coming soon, and I will upgrade then, do you guys think it would be plausible or realistic to get a 5.1ghz 24/7 result? No real point other than Cinebench, Dolphin (emulator), and Kerbal Space Program. Worth the risk, or should I wait? It isn't my only computer, so no issue there.


Do it for the bench!


----------



## chronicfx

If your temps are in check... Go for it. This degradation business is overblown. Even if it occurs you just drop your clock till it is stable again.


----------



## wallawallaman

Whelp, those enthusiastic replies, I will shoot for it. Given the clock, I will probs only go for Intel Burn Test, not P95, but at those speeds, who cares...


----------



## wallawallaman

As an update, I now have a relatively stable 5.1 ghz with slightly less that 1.5 volts, around 1.48. Temps in low 60s, with Swiftech H220. I am only going to boost the voltage for stability if I experience issues, otherwise I am leaving as is. Crossing my fingers it doesn't fry.

Proof below:

51ghzwalla.PNG 131k .PNG file


----------



## rogigor

Damn these are some nice temps you got there. I'm fighting to stay below 70* at 4,4Ghz with mugen 2. Gotta get a better cooler like H100i


----------



## Cakewalk_S

You guys are nuts... 5.1ghz...Lol

I'm happy with 4.5ghz on my 2500k but I do only have a little dinky ITX asrock motherboard so I don't feel like frying the board just for a little more performance gain... Plus with being prime95 stable for a 36hour test I think I'll leave it where its at...
4.5ghz 2500k @ 1.296v...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wallawallaman*
> 
> As an update, I now have a relatively stable 5.1 ghz with slightly less that 1.5 volts, around 1.48. Temps in low 60s, with Swiftech H220. I am only going to boost the voltage for stability if I experience issues, otherwise I am leaving as is. Crossing my fingers it doesn't fry.
> 
> Proof below:
> 
> 51ghzwalla.PNG 131k .PNG file


----------



## wallawallaman

Cakewalk, have you thought about using thermal pad and aux heatsinks to put on your VRMs? I did that to one of my mATX kevari boards, and it added 100-150mhz of potential.


----------



## gnightray

Firstly thank you for writing this guide, I signed up just to say that.

Secondly I wanted to double check to make sure Im doing mine alright. Im getting some nice temperatures and stability using the Prime Test from the OP and wanted to make sure I'm doing my voltage correctly



Im using an offset of +0.025V and a turbo of 0.043V.

Like I said I wanted to make sure my voltages were correct and wondering if I should try and push forward some more.


----------



## Lucky 23

What cooler are you using?


----------



## gnightray

A Kraken x60


----------



## Lucky 23

i would see if you can get the CPU stable where its at. Your using water cooling but you only ran Prime 95 for 4 minutes so its not a good judge of maximum temps. Your also at 1.45v which is a lot of voltage to cool.

The next test that was coming up was the 8K small FFT test. You will reach maximum temperatures during this test so I would let Prime 95 run and see if you can stabilize the OC you have now.


----------



## gnightray

I had actually already been letting it go a bit before you said that. It seems pretty stable to me. Maximum ttemps were during the 8k test Im assuming.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yea that's better but I would still run prime 95 longer then 10 minutes. I stress mine for 8 hours but some recommend even longer


----------



## gnightray

Guess I know what my computer is doing this morning/afternoon


----------



## Lucky 23

It burns up a lot of time but it will be more frustrating if your getting random BSOD's and crashes when you system is not stable

Watch your temps. I would suggest staying below 85c during Prime 95


----------



## Steam PCAXE

How do i get my 2500K to knock down Vcore along with multiplier? I put every power option C1E and the rest to enable, turned on Intel turbo also. Its changing the multiplier but Vcore is stuck at what i set i bios.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steam PCAXE*
> 
> How do i get my 2500K to knock down Vcore along with multiplier? I put every power option C1E and the rest to enable, turned on Intel turbo also. Its changing the multiplier but Vcore is stuck at what i set i bios.


Are you lowering voltage AND multiplier or just voltage? Its in the bios...quite simple... Some settings won't exactly change it if your changing the difference by like the 0.004 intervals it has in bios... If bios isn't changing the multiplier or vcore voltage then you need to reset CMOS and try that... For some reason my bios stops responding to changes I make and I have to reset them and start over...


----------



## Steam PCAXE

Im not chaning it... i want it to do automatically like on default settings... so that the BIOS lowers the VCore along with the multiplier when the CPU is idle.
It works on default settings... and i want it to do the same with an overclocked CPU.


----------



## wallawallaman

Are you using offset voltage, or fixed voltage? If there is a choice, use offset over fixed, as fixed will do what you described, but offset will change based on the frequency. For example, I run my 2500k at LLC4, and +.185 volts offset, so I can have my 5.1ghz cake, and have nice low volts at idle too.


----------



## vsdagama

I'm baffled..

I just followed the guide step by step, and I'm currently running 5Ghz overclock without any problem?
Prime has been running for almost 1 hour now, everything passed. Temperatures are at 75-85 Celcius, so quite ok.

Is this possible?

If this keeps working, shouldn't I clock down a bit to for example 4.7 to save my CPU? I don't want to destroy it. Will clocking it down that 0.3 Ghz keep it alive longer?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsdagama*
> 
> I'm baffled..
> 
> I just followed the guide step by step, and I'm currently running 5Ghz overclock without any problem?
> Prime has been running for almost 1 hour now, everything passed. Temperatures are at 75-85 Celcius, so quite ok.
> 
> Is this possible?
> 
> If this keeps working, shouldn't I clock down a bit to for example 4.7 to save my CPU? I don't want to destroy it. Will clocking it down that 0.3 Ghz keep it alive longer?


That is something you should decide for yourself, based on your desired life expectancy of the chip, and your need for speed. Voltage and temperatures destroy chips. When that happens is based on how much and how hot for how long. I run 5.0 around 1.35 under 70C, I am not worried about degradation with those numbers.


----------



## vsdagama

I'm very new to this, so I don't really know what I'm doing.

I set all the settings according to the tutorial and just did "Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Voltage to +0.004v"
So I really don't know what voltage I'm running at now.

Just following the tutorial gave me a 5Ghz stable (at least for 2 hours of Prime95) with temperatures maxing at 81-92 Celcius (depending on the core) and the voltage in CPU-Z was about 1.360 (maximum value in HWMonitor)
Average temperatures where about 75-80 Celcius.

This is at full load, so I imagine this isn't too bad because under normal workload you won't even get near these?

But lets say I want to spare my CPU a bit and go with a 4.8 overclock, which I asume will be stable for sure.

Can I make the voltage smaller to decrease the temperature? How do I do this?

Is it even recommended to stay at 5Ghz, given the temperature wont go above 50 Celcius (just making this up) under normal use? Or is temperature not the only thing hurting the CPU?

As far as I now the only thing I now did was up the multiplier and all the rest is on stock settings right?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lucky 23

Set the multiplier to 48and leave offset/Turbo at +0.005/+0.004. What is your idle and full load vcore in CPU-z?

What CPU do you have?


----------



## ms228

Hi all,

First time i have tried overclocking (using BIOS firmware - 2.90 with rig in signature), so have been following the guide on Page 1. All the settings (except for the ones below) in my BIOS are set to the same as the instructions and I am currently aiming for a multiplier of 45:

Offset: +0.005v
CPU PLL: 1.709v
CPU LLC: Level 3
Turbo Voltage: +0.078v
DRAM Frequency: 1600
Command Rate: 2N
C1E: Enabled
C2 &C3: Disabled

I ran the Prime 95 test as per the instructions for just over 1 hour (VCore: 1.238 according to CPUID), no crashes or errors on Prime 95, but got 1 WHEA error after about 20mins or so and got a temperature of 91 Degrees Celsius - do you think this would cause any issues or CPU degradation (I've read on other sites that people recommend keeping the CPU Below 80)?

I am really only wanting to use the rig for gaming, so not even too sure if I need to push it to 45, but wanted to give overclocking a go! Also i read somewhere that with SLI 670s then a stock I5-3570k may have some throttling issues - anyone know if this is true?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ms228*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> First time i have tried overclocking (using BIOS firmware - 2.90 with rig in signature), so have been following the guide on Page 1. All the settings (except for the ones below) in my BIOS are set to the same as the instructions and I am currently aiming for a multiplier of 45:
> 
> Offset: +0.005v
> CPU PLL: 1.709v
> CPU LLC: Level 3
> Turbo Voltage: +0.078v
> DRAM Frequency: 1600
> Command Rate: 2N
> C1E: Enabled
> C2 &C3: Disabled
> 
> I ran the Prime 95 test as per the instructions for just over 1 hour (VCore: 1.238 according to CPUID), no crashes or errors on Prime 95, but got 1 WHEA error after about 20mins or so and got a temperature of 91 Degrees Celsius - do you think this would cause any issues or CPU degradation (I've read on other sites that people recommend keeping the CPU Below 80)?
> 
> I am really only wanting to use the rig for gaming, so not even too sure if I need to push it to 45, but wanted to give overclocking a go! Also i read somewhere that with SLI 670s then a stock I5-3570k may have some throttling issues - anyone know if this is true?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


The 3570k is a fine chip for gaming. Very few games are threaded properly to take advantage of more cores. SLI 670s + 3570k makes for a good pairing.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ms228*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> First time i have tried overclocking (using BIOS firmware - 2.90 with rig in signature), so have been following the guide on Page 1. All the settings (except for the ones below) in my BIOS are set to the same as the instructions and I am currently aiming for a multiplier of 45:
> 
> Offset: +0.005v
> CPU PLL: 1.709v
> CPU LLC: Level 3
> Turbo Voltage: +0.078v
> DRAM Frequency: 1600
> Command Rate: 2N
> C1E: Enabled
> C2 &C3: Disabled
> 
> I ran the Prime 95 test as per the instructions for just over 1 hour (VCore: 1.238 according to CPUID), no crashes or errors on Prime 95, but got 1 WHEA error after about 20mins or so and got a temperature of 91 Degrees Celsius - do you think this would cause any issues or CPU degradation (I've read on other sites that people recommend keeping the CPU Below 80)?
> 
> I am really only wanting to use the rig for gaming, so not even too sure if I need to push it to 45, but wanted to give overclocking a go! Also i read somewhere that with SLI 670s then a stock I5-3570k may have some throttling issues - anyone know if this is true?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


I run a 3570k with 3 x 290x and it handles them all very well. I don't think you will have an issue with two 670.


----------



## ms228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I run a 3570k with 3 x 290x and it handles them all very well. I don't think you will have an issue with two 670.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The 3570k is a fine chip for gaming. Very few games are threaded properly to take advantage of more cores. SLI 670s + 3570k makes for a good pairing.


Thanks for this guys - so the 1 WHEA error after 1 hour run on Prime 95 should not really give any issues? According to the guide, increasing the Turbo may stabilise the overclock further (maybe getting rid of the WHEA error), but the temps go up to around 95 Degrees Celsius in an hours run, when i tested with those settings, which is right at the limit according to the guide - do you think there are any other settings i could change to decrease the temps?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ms228*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I run a 3570k with 3 x 290x and it handles them all very well. I don't think you will have an issue with two 670.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The 3570k is a fine chip for gaming. Very few games are threaded properly to take advantage of more cores. SLI 670s + 3570k makes for a good pairing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for this guys - so the 1 WHEA error after 1 hour run on Prime 95 should not really give any issues? According to the guide, increasing the Turbo may stabilise the overclock further (maybe getting rid of the WHEA error), but the temps go up to around 95 Degrees Celsius in an hours run, when i tested with those settings, which is right at the limit according to the guide - do you think there are any other settings i could change to decrease the temps?
Click to expand...

you should decrease your multiplier by 1. WHEA is a sign of instability, and your temps are close to throttle.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you should decrease your multiplier by 1. WHEA is a sign of instability, and your temps are close to throttle.


or just up your Vcore a tad...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you should decrease your multiplier by 1. WHEA is a sign of instability, and your temps are close to throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> or just up your Vcore a tad...
Click to expand...

yeah, but if he is hitting 95C, that is a little close for comfort, I couldnt recommend staying where he is without an upgrade to his cooling solution. Delliding is always a quick and free way to drop temps too, albeit, a bit risky.


----------



## ms228

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, but if he is hitting 95C, that is a little close for comfort, I couldnt recommend staying where he is without an upgrade to his cooling solution. Delliding is always a quick and free way to drop temps too, albeit, a bit risky.


Thanks for that - i take it there is probably no other way of getting the temps down by changing the figures in the BIOS?

If not then i will prob just take it back down to 44 - it doesn't sound like the extra will be needed for gaming for a while yet.


----------



## vsdagama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Set the multiplier to 48and leave offset/Turbo at +0.005/+0.004. What is your idle and full load vcore in CPU-z?
> 
> What CPU do you have?


Hey man,

It's an i5 2500k.
I set the multiplier to 49, running like this for a day or 2.

Idle:
CPU-Z: 1.040 -1.060 (constantly changing)
HWmonitor: around 27-32 Celcius when idle/low load. (just browser and background stuff)
after 2 days of permanently running and doing all of my regular activities ( including gaming etc etc) reported a max temp of 61 Celcius.

Full:
CPU-Z: 1.320-1.344, HWMonitor reporting a max of 1.360
HWMonitor: around 70-85 Celcius while running prime (88 Celc max on some cores (core0: 76 core1: 85 core2: 89 core3: 84)

So after all, under normal usage the temps won't go over 61 Celcius. Is this a healthy situation to maintain?
The only thing I did so far is change the multiplier to 49, nothing more. Can/should I fiddle around with other things to maybe extend the lifetime of my CPU?

Is there any reason I should go to 4.5Ghz instead of the current 4.9Ghz overclock?

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky 23

Idle is a little high. The 2500k should be able to idle between .950v-1.00v. Are you using a +0.005 Offset?

Full load voltage looks low for a 49 multiplier. Did you stress the CPU on Prime 95?


----------



## vsdagama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Idle is a little high. The 2500k should be able to idle between .950v-1.00v. Are you using a +0.005 Offset?
> 
> Full load voltage looks low for a 49 multiplier. Did you stress the CPU on Prime 95?


I did some further testing,

The lowest I can see in CPU-z Idle is 0.968 V.

Yes, I'm using +0.005 Offset and + 0.0004, just as described in "The green test". I have no idea what this is doing though










I did a 3h 12 minutes stress test in Prime95 (settings as described in the tutorial) and these were the results:

http://i59.tinypic.com/300sk15.png


----------



## Lucky 23

I would try a negative offset to decrease your idle so that its closer to .968. Then increase turbo to stabilize you full load vcore

Temps are getting pretty high, try to keep them below 85c when stressing with Prime95. Which cooler are you using?


----------



## vsdagama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would try a negative offset to decrease your idle so that its closer to .968. Then increase turbo to stabilize you full load vcore
> 
> Temps are getting pretty high, try to keep them below 85c when stressing with Prime95. Which cooler are you using?


I set the CPU offset to -0.0005 and increased the turbo offset to + 0.0008

Currently idle is giving me a voltage of 0.968 most of the time. I think I notice it staying longer at 0.968.

I have a Scythe Mugen rev. B installed.

According to the 3hr stresstest I can see that my temps under load are mostly around 70-75 Celcius?


----------



## Lucky 23

Leave the offset at a -0.005 and turbo at a +0.008. Stress the CPU on Prime 95 blend.

If it fails, increase additional turbo voltage.









I had a Mugen 2 installed when i first got my 2500k. Even with push/pull you going to have a hard time stabilizing much over 4.5ghz. Mine would hit identical temps at that voltage.

Your not going to be able to stabilize 4.9ghz with that cooler. Most air coolers will only be able to handle around 1.3-1.35v so your going to need water cooling.

I would drop the multiplier to 46 or 45.


----------



## Gaucho

I was able to overclock my i5 2500k to 4.5Ghgz using 45 as multiplier, +0.020 in OFFSET and + 0.008 in TURBO setting.

I run Prime95 for 25min, no problems. Also run SuperPI in loop mode for ~10min, no problem.

(I was getting BSOD codes 101 and 124 before getting stable with those values).

CPU-Z reports the CPU idle with 0.948 vcore (1.6Ghz) and full load around 1.315 vcore (4.5Ghz). Temps in idle are at 28ºC and full load are at 61ºC. I'm using Corsair H100 as cooling solution.

I feel this CPU can go way higher but 4.5Ghz is alright for me.

I would like to lower the idle speed to around 1Ghz, is it possible? I read that the OFFSET mode allows the CPU to vary from 1.6ghz to the higher limit, but how to lower the idle frequency?

Thanks,

Gaucho


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaucho*
> 
> I was able to overclock my i5 2500k to 4.5Ghgz using 45 as multiplier, +0.020 in OFFSET and + 0.008 in TURBO setting.
> 
> I run Prime95 for 25min, no problems. Also run SuperPI in loop mode for ~10min, no problem.
> 
> (I was getting BSOD codes 101 and 124 before getting stable with those values).
> 
> CPU-Z reports the CPU idle with 0.948 vcore (1.6Ghz) and full load around 1.315 vcore (4.5Ghz). Temps in idle are at 28ºC and full load are at 61ºC. I'm using Corsair H100 as cooling solution.
> 
> I feel this CPU can go way higher but 4.5Ghz is alright for me.
> 
> I would like to lower the idle speed to around 1Ghz, is it possible? I read that the OFFSET mode allows the CPU to vary from 1.6ghz to the higher limit, but how to lower the idle frequency?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gaucho


Unfortunately 16x is the lowest multiplier. The only way to go lower is to use BCLK (dont do it).


----------



## Gaucho

Regarding memory: who has 32Gb of RAM @2133Mhz?

My ASRock Ext3Gen3 supports up to 32Gb @ 2133 and I'd like to upgrade into this, but the only supported 8Gb memory module listed on the compatible chart is one from Kingston, KHX2133C11D3T1K2/16GX, that I can't find anywhere.

So my question is: is there someone running this mobo with a different kit of memories (that actually work @ 2133mhz?







)

Regards,


----------



## spythere

Hi.
So here i am









45 / offset +0.05 / turbo +0.04 / CPULLC lvl 2
Load temps was 50-57
Vcore in CPU-Z was 1.304 - 1.312 most of the time.

Here is screen shot:


Can i get more of that chip (46-47)? What should be my next steps? I did try to go with 46 / offset +0.05 / turbo up to 0.016 but all i got in load was WHEA.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spythere*
> 
> Hi.
> So here i am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 / offset +0.05 / turbo +0.04 / CPULLC lvl 2
> Load temps was 50-57
> Vcore in CPU-Z was 1.304 - 1.312 most of the time.
> 
> Here is screen shot:
> 
> 
> Can i get more of that chip (46-47)? What should be my next steps? I did try to go with 46 / offset +0.05 / turbo up to 0.016 but all i got in load was WHEA.


WHEA is a sign of instability, but it also shows that you are close. I think your temps are plenty good enough that you could go higher, Your VCore doesn't leave much room though. It is generally suggested to stay below 1.35, but some have run higher for quite a while now with little to no degradation.

Also, running prime95 for 10 minutes doesnt even get out of the first fft test. The temps will go up quite a bit from the 15-30 minute mark. You should run it for 1 hour minimum between tweaks, and for a full 24 hours when you think you have dialed it in.


----------



## Gaucho

Quote:


> was able to overclock my i5 2500k to 4.5Ghgz using 45 as multiplier, +0.020 in OFFSET and + 0.008 in TURBO setting.
> 
> I run Prime95 for 25min, no problems. Also run SuperPI in loop mode for ~10min, no problem.
> 
> (I was getting BSOD codes 101 and 124 before getting stable with those values).
> 
> CPU-Z reports the CPU idle with 0.948 vcore (1.6Ghz) and full load around 1.315 vcore (4.5Ghz). Temps in idle are at 28ºC and full load are at 61ºC. I'm using Corsair H100 as cooling solution.
> 
> I feel this CPU can go way higher but 4.5Ghz is alright for me.


Well I spoke too early, my overclock is not stable. It started failing again with 0x124 mostly and some 0x101.

So I increased OFFSET to +0.040 and TURBO to +0.008. Still getting errors. CPUZ was reporting vcore varying from 1.304 to 1.352. Also increased VTT from 1.047 to 1.057, to no avail. Temperatures around 60ºC

Then I changed the CPU Load-Line Calibration from level 2 to level 1. CPUZ immediately started reporting vcore from 1.408 to 1.496.... but no BSOD anymore, and temperatures raising to 78-80ºC

Then I lowered OFFSET to +0.015 and TURBO to +0.004. VTT back to 1.047. CPU Load-Line Calibration set to Level 1. Run Prime95 for 1hr, no problems. However CPU-Z still reports vcore from 1.372 to 1.440, which I consider a bit higher. Temps are still around 75-80ºC.

What can I do to lower vcore and temps? I'm using Corsair H100.

Check screenshot:


Let me know your comments.

Regards,


----------



## Steam PCAXE

I am confused... U choose Vcore Normal... i put dynamic VID to normal too. I reboot, start Prime and Vcore jumps to 1.6V!!!!! i reboot and set dynamic VID to -0.19V cuz i have crap 2500K sample.
It work on 4,7Ghz with 1.44V... and i cant get it to boot like that. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaucho*
> 
> Regarding memory: who has 32Gb of RAM @2133Mhz?
> 
> My ASRock Ext3Gen3 supports up to 32Gb @ 2133 and I'd like to upgrade into this, but the only supported 8Gb memory module listed on the compatible chart is one from Kingston, KHX2133C11D3T1K2/16GX, that I can't find anywhere.
> 
> So my question is: is there someone running this mobo with a different kit of memories (that actually work @ 2133mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Regards,


If they have the same voltage and timings as the Kingston, they _should_ work. If so, they are exactly the same chips. The only thing that separates them is the source of the material and builder. In some cases, since branding companies share manufacturers, they might even have the same builder.

The "compatibility" list is made so that if you happen to get the other 99% of memory chips not on the list, they can just claim you didn't buy a supported type and choose to not help you. The compatibility list is more of a liability/promotion list as the board already states the max freq. accepted for it's memory.

Any rating provided that has "O.C." next to it means that the board does not guarantee that freq. to work, so some boards might not work all the time with those high end chips.

Here is your specifications:
Quote:


> Supports DDR3 2133(OC)/1866(OC)/1600/1333/1066


So it supports up to 1600 guaranteed, and 2133 not guaranteed (ie. they can blame the problem on the memory manufacturer).

In most cases, people do not have trouble even with OC speeds. So I wouldn't worry.

For instance I am running 1866 OC on my board and it's does it plenty fine.


----------



## Koozer

Hi all,

I'm new to this but after a long read through this thread from all the helpful people, I've managed to set my i5 2500k up to 4.5Ghz stable after 10 hours, and recently pushed it to 4.7Ghz. My main concern is the voltages I'm getting on CPU-Z. And I am using a Gigabyte board if that makes any difference.

I've turned off the 16x power saving so my CPU is always running at 47x 4.7Ghz, but at idle the voltages are around 1.389v. When I stress test the CPU with Prime95 and watch the voltage, it drops down to around 1.260v. Sorry I'm at work so I don't have exact numbers but my temps are okay running at around 62-68 with load, depending on ambient and after some adjustment of offsets I've gotten the 4.7Ghz running stable in prime for roughly 1 hour, I have not had a chance to test it further yet.

I primarily want to ensure I'm not going to burn out the CPU running it like this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koozer*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this but after a long read through this thread from all the helpful people, I've managed to set my i5 2500k up to 4.5Ghz stable after 10 hours, and recently pushed it to 4.7Ghz. My main concern is the voltages I'm getting on CPU-Z. And I am using a Gigabyte board if that makes any difference.
> 
> I've turned off the 16x power saving so my CPU is always running at 47x 4.7Ghz, but at idle the voltages are around 1.389v. When I stress test the CPU with Prime95 and watch the voltage, it drops down to around 1.260v. Sorry I'm at work so I don't have exact numbers but my temps are okay running at around 62-68 with load, depending on ambient and after some adjustment of offsets I've gotten the 4.7Ghz running stable in prime for roughly 1 hour, I have not had a chance to test it further yet.
> 
> I primarily want to ensure I'm not going to burn out the CPU running it like this.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That is vdroop, and you can change load line calibration to defeat it. Unfortunately I do not have a giga board, and this is the ASRock overclocking guide, so I cant tell you exactly how your motherboard handles it, but I am pretty sure you can convince it to compensate for the vdroop in BIOS.


----------



## Koozer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is vdroop, and you can change load line calibration to defeat it. Unfortunately I do not have a giga board, and this is the ASRock overclocking guide, so I cant tell you exactly how your motherboard handles it, but I am pretty sure you can convince it to compensate for the vdroop in BIOS.


Thanks for the quick reply.

So would an ideal situation be to have an idle of around 1.26v and then have vDroop compensate when load is applied, so it stays at 1.26v?
Then from there I assume I need to find out how to lower my idle vcore so it's only using what it needs and applies the extra voltage under load?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koozer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is vdroop, and you can change load line calibration to defeat it. Unfortunately I do not have a giga board, and this is the ASRock overclocking guide, so I cant tell you exactly how your motherboard handles it, but I am pretty sure you can convince it to compensate for the vdroop in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> So would an ideal situation be to have an idle of around 1.26v and then have vDroop compensate when load is applied, so it stays at 1.26v?
> Then from there I assume I need to find out how to lower my idle vcore so it's only using what it needs and applies the extra voltage under load?
Click to expand...

That is the general idea. With a high load line compensation, your chip wont back off the voltage during load. To get your giga board to idle at 1.000 and 16x, find the gigabyte based club/guide and ask in there. Again, this is the ASRock based guide, so things are labeled slightly different in the BIOS between our boards.


----------



## Koozer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is the general idea. With a high load line compensation, your chip wont back off the voltage during load. To get your giga board to idle at 1.000 and 16x, find the gigabyte based club/guide and ask in there. Again, this is the ASRock based guide, so things are labeled slightly different in the BIOS between our boards.


Thanks again,

Yep I know where the 16x idle option is. I've turned this off myself. This is the best guide I've found so have translated all the advise over to adjustments in my BIOS. I'll have a further look when I get home and see what I can do about this vDroop.


----------



## inedenimadam

UGGGGGGGHHHHHH...

I took my battery out because I got a drip on it when I was draining my loop...Now I cant find the paper I had my settings for 5.0 written down on and I am stuck in WHEA-ville all over again


----------



## DADDYDC650

I currently have my z68 board set to load line level 2. Is this this the typical setting for a 3770k at 4.7-4.8Ghz?

One more thing, for an OC of 4.7Ghz, I have set my offset to LLC= 2 and + 0.095.Turbo voltage is set to auto I believe. Everything seems fine and stable. I have passed a 24 hour run of Prime95 with 90 percent of my RAM and no WHEA errors for the last 3 days. My question is, should I lower my offset voltage and raise the turbo voltage?

Update: i went ahead and changed my offset to LLC =2 and +.0.05 with turbo voltage set to +0.086. With these settings I'm getting 1.288-1.296v which is what I was getting when I used a +0.095 offset and no turbo voltage. Would these settings be better? Would using a low offset combined with additional turbo voltage allow me to possibly slightly lower the voltage amount required at full load compared to only using offset and no turbo voltage?


----------



## Lucky 23

Yes its always better to have a lower offset and a higher turbo. Having a lower offset means that you will also have a lower or close to stock idle vcore.

LLC is different then offset. Most people in this tread are using LLC Level 2 or 3.

Using offset only or offset + turbo is not going to change the amount of voltage needed to stabilize your full load. Offset + Turbo is just a better way to setup your OC because you can fine tune the voltages better then using offset only.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes its always better to have a lower offset and a higher turbo. Having a lower offset means that you will also have a lower or close to stock idle vcore.
> 
> LLC is different then offset. Most people in this tread are using LLC Level 2 or 3.
> 
> Using offset only or offset + turbo is not going to change the amount of voltage needed to stabilize your full load. Offset + Turbo is just a better way to setup your OC because you can fine tune the voltages better then using offset only.


Should I leave my offset at +0.005 with the turbo at +0.086? This gives me the exact voltage I need at full load to run 4.7Ghz stable.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> UGGGGGGGHHHHHH...
> 
> I took my battery out because I got a drip on it when I was draining my loop...Now I cant find the paper I had my settings for 5.0 written down on and I am stuck in WHEA-ville all over again


And we are back!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Should I leave my offset at +0.005 with the turbo at +0.086? This gives me the exact voltage I need at full load to run 4.7Ghz stable.


What is your idle vcore in CPU-z?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What is your idle vcore in CPU-z?


It fluctuates between 0.936v and 0.944v. Mostly at 0.944v though.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> It fluctuates between 0.936v and 0.944v. Mostly at 0.944v though.


Ok the leave you offset where its at. You can try decreasing your turbo then see if it remains stable in prime 95


----------



## thymedtd

Since last time ive posted ive had to tinker a little but i ended up with a +0.090 turbo and +0.015 offeset with a 46 multiplier which was right where i wanted to be with my temps and voltage. However recently i got another 300gb velociraptor drive and decided to raid0 them giving me faster read/write rates. However i just got around to installing CPU Z and im realizing 2 major problems. First my ram is running at 1333mhz not 2400mhz. Second my cpu isnt applying its overclock settings, its acting as if its stock (ie turboing to 3.6 when all 4 cores are used but going up to 3.8 if fewer cores are utilized. I checked my OC settings and everything is still the same. Are there any known issues for using the onboard raid and overclocking? do i need a sepperate raid card so i can do a hardware raid? Any advice or ideas would be much appreciated. It seems like an odd issue that all my settings seem to be "stock" now that raid is utilized.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thymedtd*
> 
> Since last time ive posted ive had to tinker a little but i ended up with a +0.090 turbo and +0.015 offeset with a 46 multiplier which was right where i wanted to be with my temps and voltage. However recently i got another 300gb velociraptor drive and decided to raid0 them giving me faster read/write rates. However i just got around to installing CPU Z and im realizing 2 major problems. First my ram is running at 1333mhz not 2400mhz. Second my cpu isnt applying its overclock settings, its acting as if its stock (ie turboing to 3.6 when all 4 cores are used but going up to 3.8 if fewer cores are utilized. I checked my OC settings and everything is still the same. Are there any known issues for using the onboard raid and overclocking? do i need a sepperate raid card so i can do a hardware raid? Any advice or ideas would be much appreciated. It seems like an odd issue that all my settings seem to be "stock" now that raid is utilized.


If your bios isn't setting your overclock try this... First try to hit f12 or f10 to save the bios setting that way...I think its f10... If that doesn't work, save your over clock profile and reset the CMOS. I have to do that every once and while if I'm tinkering on my itx board...I believe it's a bios bug...its annoying.


----------



## thymedtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> If your bios isn't setting your overclock try this... First try to hit f12 or f10 to save the bios setting that way...I think its f10... If that doesn't work, save your over clock profile and reset the CMOS. I have to do that every once and while if I'm tinkering on my itx board...I believe it's a bios bug...its annoying.


Thanks, just the advice i needed. I did a clear cmos when i woke up this morning and booted up loaded my settings and its working perfect now thanks


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thymedtd*
> 
> Thanks, just the advice i needed. I did a clear cmos when i woke up this morning and booted up loaded my settings and its working perfect now thanks


The best part about this is, for me, im only able to change the bios settings about 6 times before it will stop saving the new settings... Lol so you might experience this and have to keep resetting your CMOS... I just left it...lol


----------



## kennyparker1337

Updated some links and text in the Drivers section.

Also I have a batch file that will install all the necessary drivers, in order and up-to-date, but it would only work for the Z77 Extreme6 board + Windows Vista and later 64-bit.
I wonder; Would it be too specific to include in the guide?


----------



## KnownDragon

Well I just got the h440 case and have removed my water cooling solution for now! I did put a 212 on it for the time being. Overclocked at 1.2v to 4.4 - 1.23v to 4.5 and 1.25 to 4.6 although the temps were a little high with the 4.5 under stressing. I cam going to keep it at 4.4 but This board has been good to me and the chip as well going to donate the board and might keep the chip but my wife will have a good board.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Updated some links and text in the Drivers section.
> 
> Also I have a batch file that will install all the necessary drivers, in order and up-to-date, but it would only work for the Z77 Extreme6 board + Windows Vista and later 64-bit.
> I wonder; Would it be too specific to include in the guide?


I think it adds value to the thread and there are a ton of people with the Extreme 6 who would find that a valuable resource!


----------



## M0reP0wer

So my CPU may be degrading. I had like 5 times where it would hang on the shut down screen and then give me the blue screen 10 minutes later. One poster in my other thread said my overclock may be unstable. So I went back to stock settings and now it shuts down fine. Is there some way I can strike a balance between having some kind of overclock and still getting my PC to shut down right?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So my CPU may be degrading. I had like 5 times where it would hang on the shut down screen and then give me the blue screen 10 minutes later. One poster in my other thread said my overclock may be unstable. So I went back to stock settings and now it shuts down fine. Is there some way I can strike a balance between having some kind of overclock and still getting my PC to shut down right?


What voltage and temperatures have you been running it? I have been running 50x at around 1.45, while keeping it under 75C since you joined the forums with ZERO degradation. Could be that your turbo/offset is out of balance, and you may need to take some out of turbo and put it on offset, which would raise your VCore at all the non-turbo clock steps a bit, while leaving the loaded VCore where it is. Prime95 stable does not always give a full picture of stability, because it only tests the chip when it is on full blast. Your chip is not going balls to the walls when you are shutting down.

It could be degradation, but I doubt it. Ivy seems to be a pretty resilient iteration, with very few documented instances that could not be attributed to some other issue masking itself as degradation.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Heres some pics of my settings. VID is about 1.43... core voltage is 1.288-1.304 during P95 test. I only did 20 min of the P95 but I'm getting 74 degrees.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> So my CPU may be degrading. I had like 5 times where it would hang on the shut down screen and then give me the blue screen 10 minutes later. One poster in my other thread said my overclock may be unstable. So I went back to stock settings and now it shuts down fine. Is there some way I can strike a balance between having some kind of overclock and still getting my PC to shut down right?


Whats your idle vcore in CPU-z w/ the -0.020 offset?


----------



## M0reP0wer

my vcore at idle is usually .968. This is with the bios settings pasted above.


----------



## Lucky 23

Try leaving all settings the same and change the offset to a -0.010. See if this makes a difference


----------



## M0reP0wer

I did a longer prime 95 with a -.010 instead of -.020 and the temps reached 81 degrees after about an hour. Seems to be shutting down fine but the weird thing is that right before I changed the setting the PC shut down fine once with -.020 so not sure what is going on here.


----------



## Lucky 23

Changing the offset to a -0.010 increased your idle vcore to .978. Your idle vcore might have been unstable at .968.

Leave the -0.010 offset to see if you get any more BSOD's during shut down


----------



## TornadoTexan

Hello all! I have a (mildly) interesting/annoying issue that I've encountered with my system after following this guide. I have an i5 2500K with an Asrock Extreme3 Gen3 and I was able to get it running stable (hour final Prime95 test) at 4.5 GHz 4.5 with +0.005V Offset Voltage and +0.102V Turbo.

My issue is that sometimes, when I'm booting my computer, it will hang on the mobo splash screen. I'm usually able to restart and the system will boot fine, but all the BIOS settings I've adjusted to overclock will have cleared including my saved user profiles. This doesn't occur on every boot, and I can't seem to figure out why this issue is inconsistent. Obviously something is going wrong that it's hanging on that screen but outside of that, everything seems to be running okay.

Any ideas on what I could do to resolve the issue? Full specs below
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K (Sandy Bridge)
Mobo: ASRock Extreme3 Gen3 (Z68)
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws 2 x 4GB (1600MHZ)
Graphics: MSI nVidia GeForce GTX 760 (2 GB)
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus


----------



## Lucky 23

What is your Idle and Full load vcore in CPU-z?


----------



## TornadoTexan

Sorry for the delay. Went out of town for the weekend and haven't gotten around to re-doing my settings. I'll get this updated once I do. Just didn't want you to think I had run off on ya.


----------



## dnzk

Hey!
What do you guys think about this? I am new OC'r so all tips and help are welcome.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnzk*
> 
> Hey!
> What do you guys think about this? I am new OC'r so all tips and help are welcome.


I think you are idling high. You should switch the values for offset and turbo. This is assuming that you have a typo in the red, and you have offset+110mV and not offset+1.10V. It is minor, but you are feeding your chip more juice that it requires for all of the non-turbo clocks, and will slightly raise (1/2 watt at idle maybe?) your power consumption, add a bit of unnecessary heat, and possibly aide in the speed of degradation over time to some small degree.

Otherwise it looks like you are within the desirable thermal range, and your voltage looks good for the clock.


----------



## TornadoTexan

Idle is changing pretty consistently. According to HWMonitor (Also made by CPUID) the minimum values I'm getting at 0.98 V while max is 1.38 V. Looking on CPU-Z Seems like most of the time it is 0.984 V to just a little above 1.00.

Under load voltage stays consistently above 1.30 V range. Seems to mostly stick at 1.344 V


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TornadoTexan*
> 
> My issue is that sometimes, when I'm booting my computer, it will hang on the mobo splash screen. I'm usually able to restart and the system will boot fine, but all the BIOS settings I've adjusted to overclock will have cleared including my saved user profiles. This doesn't occur on every boot, and I can't seem to figure out why this issue is inconsistent.


BIOS battery would be my first guess, either loose or dead. Even an unstable overclock wont default the BIOS profiles after a BSOD in my experience.


----------



## TornadoTexan

That's possible though I'm not BSODing, just hanging on BIOS screen. The battery is at least 2 years old.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TornadoTexan*
> 
> That's possible though I'm not BSODing, just hanging on BIOS screen. The battery is at least 2 years old.


Yup, battery would be the first place to start, cheap fix and easy.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnzk*
> 
> Hey!
> What do you guys think about this? I am new OC'r so all tips and help are welcome.


You will usually want a low offset and high turbo. Bringing down your offset will decrease your idle vcore. Use Turbo to stabilize your full load instead of increasing offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think you are idling high. You should switch the values for offset and turbo. This is assuming that you have a typo in the red, and you have offset+110mV and not offset+1.10V. It is minor, but you are feeding your chip more juice that it requires for all of the non-turbo clocks, and will slightly raise (1/2 watt at idle maybe?) your power consumption, add a bit of unnecessary heat, and possibly aide in the speed of degradation over time to some small degree.
> 
> Otherwise it looks like you are within the desirable thermal range, and your voltage looks good for the clock.


X2.


----------



## nxstrikerxn

Hi, new to OC been reading and testing out MB setting and I cant seem to get my i5 3570k to 4.4 around 1.2-1.25vcore but it seems to be stable at 42x with turbo offset on auto and -0.145 offset

mult:42x
turbo:+0.004
vcore:+0.005
idle: 1.184v
full: 1.344-1.352v

PS. I want to know if i have a good chip or a bad one


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxstrikerxn*
> 
> Hi, new to OC been reading and testing out MB setting and I cant seem to get my i5 3570k to 4.4 around 1.2-1.25vcore but it seems to be stable at 42x with turbo offset on auto and -0.145 offset
> 
> mult:42x
> Turbo:+0.004
> Offset:+0.005
> idle: 1.184v
> full: 1.344-1.352v
> 
> PS. I want to know if i have a good chip or a bad one


The above should be easily enough voltage for 4.6ghz. Try a 45 multiplier, you will still need to use a negative offset to bring your Idle/Full load vcore down.

Your idle should be around .950-1.00v but some ivy chips can idle even lower.

Both offset and turbo control the chips vcore


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxstrikerxn*
> 
> Hi, new to OC been reading and testing out MB setting and I cant seem to get my i5 3570k to 4.4 around 1.2-1.25vcore but it seems to be stable at 42x with turbo offset on auto and -0.145 offset
> 
> mult:42x
> turbo:+0.004
> vcore:+0.005
> idle: 1.184v
> full: 1.344-1.352v
> 
> PS. I want to know if i have a good chip or a bad one


Most 3570k s will do 4.4 with 1.25 or less. It is hard to get a full picture of your overclock because you are giving us an incomplete list of information of your overclock. I think you have too much voltage running through your chip, as you should idle right around 1.000 and your full loaded VCore is very high for 4.2

I would be more than happy to help get your overclock higher with less voltage but I will need a couple things from you.

1.System Specs: We know you have a 3570k, but what about Motherboard? It is not a requirement, but if you could fill out RIGBUILDER and attach the rig to your forum signature, it would keep me or anybody else from having to ask or go searching for the one post where you tell us about your rig.
2.Pictures of BIOS settings: There is allot going on in the BIOS, and it would be extremely helpful if I could see how your BIOS is arranged for the overclock you have. To take a snapshot in BIOS, format a thumbdrive in fat32, and hit F12 when you are in BIOS to take a picture. Try to grab one of ALL of the settings.

Lets get that voltage down and the clock up!


----------



## nxstrikerxn

LOL sorry guys just updated my rig and going to update the bios pic.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxstrikerxn*
> 
> LOL sorry guys just updated my rig and going to update the bios pic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SNIP


Lets start off by taking turbo voltage off of auto. When the voltage is set at auto, it is dynamic based on a predetermined algorithm developed by ASRock to be a blanket catch all for every processor based on arbitrary numbers, and has a snowballs chance in hell of being the right number for your processor. Move turbo to +.004, offset to +.005, LLC to level 3, and your multiplier to 44x or 45x (should do that no problem). Once those are set, reboot into windows, check for stability with your favorite stability program (Prime95 is awesome) and add turbo voltage only. Hopefully your VCore loaded will be below 1.35, and idle below 1.1. If you find that you are stable at +.004 turbo /+.005 offset, and you still want to reduce voltage, start going negative offset.

Report back what CPU-Z says your idle voltage, and loaded voltage and temps are


----------



## nxstrikerxn

spend all and manage to config this setting for 43x with prime temp as high as 91.
+0.133 turbo
-.200 offset
LLC level 5


----------



## nxstrikerxn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Lets start off by taking turbo voltage off of auto. When the voltage is set at auto, it is dynamic based on a predetermined algorithm developed by ASRock to be a blanket catch all for every processor based on arbitrary numbers, and has a snowballs chance in hell of being the right number for your processor. Move turbo to +.004, offset to +.005, LLC to level 3, and your multiplier to 44x or 45x (should do that no problem). Once those are set, reboot into windows, check for stability with your favorite stability program (Prime95 is awesome) and add turbo voltage only. Hopefully your VCore loaded will be below 1.35, and idle below 1.1. If you find that you are stable at +.004 turbo /+.005 offset, and you still want to reduce voltage, start going negative offset.
> 
> Report back what CPU-Z says your idle voltage, and loaded voltage and temps are


Multi=44x
Turbo +0.004
Vcore Offset +.005
Idle Vcore=1.168-1.176
Load Vcore=1.320-1.336


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxstrikerxn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Lets start off by taking turbo voltage off of auto. When the voltage is set at auto, it is dynamic based on a predetermined algorithm developed by ASRock to be a blanket catch all for every processor based on arbitrary numbers, and has a snowballs chance in hell of being the right number for your processor. Move turbo to +.004, offset to +.005, LLC to level 3, and your multiplier to 44x or 45x (should do that no problem). Once those are set, reboot into windows, check for stability with your favorite stability program (Prime95 is awesome) and add turbo voltage only. Hopefully your VCore loaded will be below 1.35, and idle below 1.1. If you find that you are stable at +.004 turbo /+.005 offset, and you still want to reduce voltage, start going negative offset.
> 
> Report back what CPU-Z says your idle voltage, and loaded voltage and temps are
> 
> 
> 
> Multi=44x
> Turbo +0.004
> Vcore Offset +.005
> Idle Vcore=1.168-1.176
> Load Vcore=1.320-1.336
Click to expand...

Aw man! That is getting a bit warm. You probably can go negative offset of about -.100 and work down from there. Negative offset is generally something that I try not to suggest, because it is quite difficult to diagnose instability when a system idles, and negative offset brings your CPU VCore below the floor of intels VID table for your chip. But in your case I think negative offset is the best option, as you are currently idling much higher that other 3570k s out in the wild.

The Hyper212 is a fine little cooler for many applications, but you might want to consider replacing it with something a bit more robust in order to bring temps down. Also, if you are brave you can replace the thermal paste under the heat spreader by delliding. But that is not for the feint of heart.


----------



## nxstrikerxn

Im scared of doing Prime for a long time cuz of the temp but should I be? I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Aw man! That is getting a bit warm. You probably can go negative offset of about -.100 and work down from there. Negative offset is generally something that I try not to suggest, because it is quite difficult to diagnose instability when a system idles, and negative offset brings your CPU VCore below the floor of intels VID table for your chip. But in your case I think negative offset is the best option, as you are currently idling much higher that other 3570k s out in the wild.
> 
> The Hyper212 is a fine little cooler for many applications, but you might want to consider replacing it with something a bit more robust in order to bring temps down. Also, if you are brave you can replace the thermal paste under the heat spreader by delliding. But that is not for the feint of heart.


I just watch youtube video on deliding and I dont think my temps are that bad because my voltages are high. My concern is whether its the cpu or if I needed a better board with better voltage regulation so the cpu will OC better. So Ive been ocing it from 45x46x it will boot and runs everything but the voltage are crazy just wondering if I should change out MB?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxstrikerxn*
> 
> Im scared of doing Prime for a long time cuz of the temp but should I be? I
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Aw man! That is getting a bit warm. You probably can go negative offset of about -.100 and work down from there. Negative offset is generally something that I try not to suggest, because it is quite difficult to diagnose instability when a system idles, and negative offset brings your CPU VCore below the floor of intels VID table for your chip. But in your case I think negative offset is the best option, as you are currently idling much higher that other 3570k s out in the wild.
> 
> The Hyper212 is a fine little cooler for many applications, but you might want to consider replacing it with something a bit more robust in order to bring temps down. Also, if you are brave you can replace the thermal paste under the heat spreader by delliding. But that is not for the feint of heart.
> 
> 
> 
> I just watch youtube video on deliding and I dont think my temps are that bad because my voltages are high. My concern is whether its the cpu or if I needed a better board with better voltage regulation so the cpu will OC better. So Ive been ocing it from 45x46x it will boot and runs everything but the voltage are crazy just wondering if I should change out MB?
Click to expand...

Your motherboard is sufficient for 45x-46x. The temps are what scare me. You need a better cooler. The HOTTEST test you will run across using Prime95 will be from the 15 minute to 30 minute mark, if you use default settings that is. Prime is nothing to be scared of, unless you are in unsafe voltage or unsafe temperature ranges.


----------



## nxstrikerxn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Your motherboard is sufficient for 45x-46x. The temps are what scare me. You need a better cooler. The HOTTEST test you will run across using Prime95 will be from the 15 minute to 30 minute mark, if you use default settings that is. Prime is nothing to be scared of, unless you are in unsafe voltage or unsafe temperature ranges.


LOL Deliding here I come so what do u guys recomend for TIM do i use the same as for heast sink. And I been reading alot of people have regular voltage with their i5 3570k but i dont see people with my kind of vcore at stock speed.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxstrikerxn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Your motherboard is sufficient for 45x-46x. The temps are what scare me. You need a better cooler. The HOTTEST test you will run across using Prime95 will be from the 15 minute to 30 minute mark, if you use default settings that is. Prime is nothing to be scared of, unless you are in unsafe voltage or unsafe temperature ranges.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Deliding here I come so what do u guys recomend for TIM do i use the same as for heast sink. And I been reading alot of people have regular voltage with their i5 3570k but i dont see people with my kind of vcore at stock speed.
Click to expand...

There are several methods for delliding, some safer than others. I personally used the razor method, but the hammerless vise method was not discovered at that point. If I was going to do it today, I would certainly use the vise method. As for TIM, general consensus is to use Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra or Coolaboratory Liquid Pro inbetween the die and heatspreader, and go with your favorite TIM inbetween the heatspreader and heatsink. The important part of TIM choice for the job is to avoid anything that is electrically conductive (i.e. no silver based) or has particles that may scratch the die (no I.C. Diamond). I use the Ultra with amazing results. Voltage/Temperature is a nasty circle jerk cycle. Processors run higher on less voltage the colder they get, so you may, like me, be able to lower your VCore a bit when the chip is not burning hot.

Just be sure to do all of your research. Dont go delliding your processor because one guy says its the way to go. I would hate for you to kill your processor (others have before) going that route based on my directions alone.

Good luck, and just in case you have not found it already... http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide


----------



## nxstrikerxn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There are several methods for delliding, some safer than others. I personally used the razor method, but the hammerless vise method was not discovered at that point. If I was going to do it today, I would certainly use the vise method. As for TIM, general consensus is to use Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra or Coolaboratory Liquid Pro inbetween the die and heatspreader, and go with your favorite TIM inbetween the heatspreader and heatsink. The important part of TIM choice for the job is to avoid anything that is electrically conductive (i.e. no silver based) or has particles that may scratch the die (no I.C. Diamond). I use the Ultra with amazing results. Voltage/Temperature is a nasty circle jerk cycle. Processors run higher on less voltage the colder they get, so you may, like me, be able to lower your VCore a bit when the chip is not burning hot.
> 
> Just be sure to do all of your research. Dont go delliding your processor because one guy says its the way to go. I would hate for you to kill your processor (others have before) going that route based on my directions alone.
> 
> Good luck, and just in case you have not found it already... http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide


Yea i just check my warranty and I have till 2016 so I just file a RMA and going to send it in. Hopefully I get a better cheap that can do 44-45x at 1.2v crossing my finger/toes/eyes/legs/balls.


----------



## nxstrikerxn

I also just read that if you chip cant do [email protected] then it isnt worth doing deliding which in my case is my silicon pot luck.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxstrikerxn*
> 
> I also just read that if you chip cant do [email protected] then it isnt worth doing deliding which in my case is my silicon pot luck.


That is simply not the case. If your chip is reaching past the thermal comfort zone before it is crossing the voltage comfort threshold, you are a candidate. But, it is risky, and not everyone is willing to risk killing a chip for 15C or 200mhz.


----------



## doomguard88

Hello guys and girls,

i am new to the overclocking world and tried my hand on overclocking my 2500k that i bought used recently.
I was going for a 4.5 GHz overclock. I think i managed to get it stable and cool as i completed a 1.5 hour blend test.

My setting are.

Offset Voltage: -0.025
Turbo Offset: +0.004
LLC Level: 5

VCore Idle = 0.96
VCore Load = 1.272 - 1.288

EDIT: Idle temps are 29-30 C

Do these setting seam fine to you? I had to uselow LLC to get lower voltage for my motherboard in addition to negative offset.
Shoud i try lower Vcore even more? i haven't found the limit for this multiplier(x45).

Finally, in CPU-Z my BCLK fluctuates from 99.98 to 100.01 is this something to worry about? I seems that higher LLC Levels fix this issue.


----------



## Lucky 23

I would let Prime 95 run longer then 1.5 hours to determine if its stable or not.

Regarding your BCLK, do you have spread spectrum disabled?


----------



## doomguard88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would let Prime 95 run longer then 1.5 hours to determine if its stable or not.
> 
> Regarding your BCLK, do you have spread spectrum disabled?


Yes, i have it disabled like the guide said.

How long is enough then? The 12 hours people say seems excessive.


----------



## nxstrikerxn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is simply not the case. If your chip is reaching past the thermal comfort zone before it is crossing the voltage comfort threshold, you are a candidate. But, it is risky, and not everyone is willing tooto risk killing a chip for 15C or 200mhz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is simply not the case. If your chip is reaching past the thermal comfort zone before it is crossing the voltage comfort threshold, you are a candidate. But, it is risky, and not everyone is willing to risk killing a chip for 15C or 200mhz.


Finally figure out why my
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is simply not the case. If your chip is reaching past the thermal comfort zone before it is crossing the voltage comfort threshold, you are a candidate. But, it is risky, and not everyone is willing to risk killing a chip for 15C or 200mhz.


Finally figure out why I've been getting those high temp it was my hyper 212. I took off the fan yesterday and found out there was a thick blanket of dust like the size two envelopes thick. after cleaning off the hs I was able to overclock it to 44x turbo 0.02+ offset -0.100 idle=1.080 load=1.24-1.256 going to do P95 for 3hrs, so far high temp is only at 84c on core#1&2. BTW i found out this after I already started the RMA process lol.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomguard88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would let Prime 95 run longer then 1.5 hours to determine if its stable or not.
> 
> Regarding your BCLK, do you have spread spectrum disabled?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i have it disabled like the guide said.
> 
> How long is enough then? The 12 hours people say seems excessive.
Click to expand...

Depends on what you plan on doing with the machine. If you will loose time/money because of a crash, or an essential term paper, or really anything much more than gaming or web surfing...32 hours get you through the whole stress test, after then it starts to repeat FFTs that have already been tested (assuming you use the default 15 minute per test). If you just want to watch porn and play BF4...then a couple hours is fine...it may crash sometime, and you can just bump the VCore then. I only run an hour or two anymore...but this is just a gaming machine, not a render farm, workhorse, or school machine, but I have not had a BSOD related to VCore in the last 9 months, after only like an hour test with 5 minute intervals.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomguard88*
> 
> Hello guys and girls,
> 
> i am new to the overclocking world and tried my hand on overclocking my 2500k that i bought used recently.
> I was going for a 4.5 GHz overclock. I think i managed to get it stable and cool as i completed a 1.5 hour blend test.
> 
> My setting are.
> 
> Offset Voltage: -0.025
> Turbo Offset: +0.004
> LLC Level: 5
> 
> VCore Idle = 0.96
> VCore Load = 1.272 - 1.288
> 
> EDIT: Idle temps are 29-30 C
> 
> Do these setting seam fine to you? I had to uselow LLC to get lower voltage for my motherboard in addition to negative offset.
> Shoud i try lower Vcore even more? i haven't found the limit for this multiplier(x45).
> 
> Finally, in CPU-Z my BCLK fluctuates from 99.98 to 100.01 is this something to worry about? I seems that higher LLC Levels fix this issue.


Turn your llc down to like 2. I have mine at 2 and it keeps my voltage pretty stable. The issue with it being at 5 is the fact that when your not 100% usage it'll up voltage of the core higher.

Try that


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomguard88*
> 
> Yes, i have it disabled like the guide said.
> 
> How long is enough then? The 12 hours people say seems excessive.


Personally I run mine for 8 hours but its up to you


----------



## doomguard88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Turn your llc down to like 2. I have mine at 2 and it keeps my voltage pretty stable. The issue with it being at 5 is the fact that when your not 100% usage it'll up voltage of the core higher.
> 
> Try that


In offset mode when you are not 100% the voltage drops to 1V. Like i wrote before, my idle VCore is 0.96 not problem there.

Using LLC 2 gives me a really high VCore for this overclock and i have to use a more negative offset risking idle instability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Personally I run mine for 8 hours but its up to you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Depends on what you plan on doing with the machine. If you will loose time/money because of a crash, or an essential term paper, or really anything much more than gaming or web surfing...32 hours get you through the whole stress test, after then it starts to repeat FFTs that have already been tested (assuming you use the default 15 minute per test). If you just want to watch porn and play BF4...then a couple hours is fine...it may crash sometime, and you can just bump the VCore then. I only run an hour or two anymore...but this is just a gaming machine, not a render farm, workhorse, or school machine, but I have not had a BSOD related to VCore in the last 9 months, after only like an hour test with 5 minute intervals.


Thank you both for the info. I will report back if i try another longer run.


----------



## morbid_bean

Hello,

Would this awesome guide work for Haswell? I am using a 4670k on a Asrock z87 Extreme4 and having Hell of a hard time finding guides for this combination.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Would this awesome guide work for Haswell? I am using a 4670k on a Asrock z87 Extreme4 and having Hell of a hard time finding guides for this combination.


no. sorry. completely different.


----------



## M0reP0wer

If I go into system properties and under advanced > performance > settings > and then check off "Adjust for best performance" will this mess up the upshifting and downshifting of the multiplier for the speedstep tech?

I'm running win 7 btw.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> If I go into system properties and under advanced > performance > settings > and then check off "Adjust for best performance" will this mess up the upshifting and downshifting of the multiplier for the speedstep tech?
> 
> I'm running win 7 btw.


No, that will just disable some eye candy. You will still idle properly.


----------



## bloodysummer

Hi!

Thanks for the Guide! Im tying to overclock my 3570k with this guide using my Asrock Z77 Extreme 4. I got a few questions regards this guide since im a bit confused.

With this section:
*-Getting closer... (Click to hide)
Now we will be working with both CPU multiplier and Turbo Boost Voltage.

All settings should be set from the previous section.

Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with Turbo Boost voltage increase.

TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".

PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.

Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a nice easy overclock, precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.*

Starting off with an *OFFSET of +0.005v* and *Turbo Boost of +0.004v*.

It says that if it failed ill be bumping up the Turbo Boost, so that means increasing the +0.004v right? or increase offset +0.005v?

One more thing, while running Prime95, my CPU-Z has stopped working. Does it means my OC is not stable?

Thanks a LOT.


----------



## bloodysummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for the Guide! Im tying to overclock my 3570k with this guide using my Asrock Z77 Extreme 4. I got a few questions regards this guide since im a bit confused.
> 
> With this section:
> *-Getting closer... (Click to hide)
> Now we will be working with both CPU multiplier and Turbo Boost Voltage.
> 
> All settings should be set from the previous section.
> 
> Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with Turbo Boost voltage increase.
> 
> TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".
> 
> PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
> FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
> FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.
> 
> Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a nice easy overclock, precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.*
> 
> Starting off with an *OFFSET of +0.005v* and *Turbo Boost of +0.004v*.
> 
> It says that if it failed ill be bumping up the Turbo Boost, so that means increasing the +0.004v right? or increase offset +0.005v?
> 
> One more thing, while running Prime95, my CPU-Z has stopped working. Does it means my OC is not stable?
> 
> Thanks a LOT.


Ignore this question







I have done some back reading and got the answer to my question. Reading is really an essential


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for the Guide! Im tying to overclock my 3570k with this guide using my Asrock Z77 Extreme 4. I got a few questions regards this guide since im a bit confused.
> 
> With this section:
> *-Getting closer... (Click to hide)
> Now we will be working with both CPU multiplier and Turbo Boost Voltage.
> 
> All settings should be set from the previous section.
> 
> Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with Turbo Boost voltage increase.
> 
> TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".
> 
> PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
> FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
> FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.
> 
> Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a nice easy overclock, precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.*
> 
> Starting off with an *OFFSET of +0.005v* and *Turbo Boost of +0.004v*.
> 
> It says that if it failed ill be bumping up the Turbo Boost, so that means increasing the +0.004v right? or increase offset +0.005v?
> 
> One more thing, while running Prime95, my CPU-Z has stopped working. Does it means my OC is not stable?
> 
> Thanks a LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore this question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have done some back reading and got the answer to my question. Reading is really an essential
Click to expand...

LOL...well we are here if you get stuck again. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## bloodysummer

Hello!

Here's my first try OC'ing my 3570k with my Asrock Z77 Extreme4



Any suggestions how to lower my voltages? Do i have to lower turbo v or the offset?

Turbo Boost: +0.004v
Offset: +0.005v
LLC: Lvl 3
CPU PLL: 1.709v
VID: 1.3060v
CoreV: 1.288 Full load
0.840 Idle

Temps: Min Max
39c 79c
31c 83c
31c 77c
36c 76c

1hr w/ PrimeBlend

Im using a Swiftech H320 (push/pull) cooler, its way too hot here in the Philippines right now since its summer time. I got this temps with AC on :/ and i think its kinda HIGH.

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky 23

You can try using a negative offset to decrease your full load vcore but your idle vcore is already quite low so you may run into stability issues.

Rather then decrease the voltage, I would suggest leaving everything the same and increasing the multiplier to 45 +


----------



## bloodysummer

Hello!

I tried giving it a x45 multi, from +0.004 up to +0.020v i got bsod, i stopped for now, and planning to continue it for tomorrow, anyways for the said turbo voltages, it gave me up to 1.30-1.31'sh full load voltage. How about my temps? are they good? or a bit high. Its really hot here in the phils now.

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky 23

Temps are ok. You should be able to reach 4.5ghz without any issues. I would try to keep it under 90c when stressing the CPU on Prime 95.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Its weird I've had the following happen about 3x now in the last month. Basically the mouse pointer and everything on the computer just freezes. Ctrl + alt + delete does nothing. I have to hard reboot. I don't know what is causing this. I recently changed my turbo from -.020 to -.010. I don't know if thats causing it.


----------



## bloodysummer

@Lucky 23

Okay got it! Thanks







I'll post my results later.


----------



## beezjeh

I need some help with overclocking my CPU, i recently replaced my MSI which the chipset did not let me overclock to an ASRock Z77 Extreme 4.
I followed the guide on the front page and just took over everything but after using those settings my PC started to act weird and it does not even overclock and stays at 3,50GHz. I would need some help with it and know whats the causing the problem.

First of all, you can find my rig information below;

Memory type: 2x 4GB Corsair XMS3 - CMX8GX3M2A1333C9

And below the screenshots of the BIOS settings;





After using the BIOS settings above my PC restarts 2-3 times itself. After that it just starts up and its telling me that it could not boot from the SSD while my SSD with Windows 7 64-bit is on the top of the boot piority list. This only happends if i use the BIOS settings above. Also when i boot-up to Windows its still on 3.50GHz. I had to restore the default BIOS settings after it started to cause problems for me. Any idea how i can just overclock my CPU without having any problems?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezjeh*
> 
> I need some help with overclocking my CPU, i recently replaced my MSI which the chipset did not let me overclock to an ASRock Z77 Extreme 4.
> I followed the guide on the front page and just took over everything but after using those settings my PC started to act weird and it does not even overclock and stays at 3,50GHz. I would need some help with it and know whats the causing the problem.
> 
> First of all, you can find my rig information below;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory type: 2x 4GB Corsair XMS3 - CMX8GX3M2A1333C9
> 
> And below the screenshots of the BIOS settings;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using the BIOS settings above my PC restarts 2-3 times itself. After that it just starts up and its telling me that it could not boot from the SSD while my SSD with Windows 7 64-bit is on the top of the boot piority list. This only happends if i use the BIOS settings above. Also when i boot-up to Windows its still on 3.50GHz. I had to restore the default BIOS settings after it started to cause problems for me. Any idea how i can just overclock my CPU without having any problems?


1.Use CPU-Z to ensure that you do, in fact, have a "K" series CPU.
2.Dont use auto turbo voltage, set it to a positive number.
3.In windows, under power setting--->edit plan settings --->change advanced power settings--->processor power management, ensure that maximum processor state is 100%.


----------



## beezjeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.Use CPU-Z to ensure that you do, in fact, have a "K" series CPU.
> 2.Dont use auto turbo voltage, set it to a positive number.
> 3.In windows, under power setting--->edit plan settings --->change advanced power settings--->processor power management, ensure that maximum processor state is 100%.


First of all, thanks for your quick reply.

1. I can confirm that its an K series CPU
2. I will change that and give it another try.
3. It was already on 100%

I will now make the changes again and update this post.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezjeh*
> 
> I need some help with overclocking my CPU, i recently replaced my MSI which the chipset did not let me overclock to an ASRock Z77 Extreme 4.
> I followed the guide on the front page and just took over everything but after using those settings my PC started to act weird and it does not even overclock and stays at 3,50GHz. I would need some help with it and know whats the causing the problem.
> 
> First of all, you can find my rig information below;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory type: 2x 4GB Corsair XMS3 - CMX8GX3M2A1333C9
> 
> And below the screenshots of the BIOS settings;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using the BIOS settings above my PC restarts 2-3 times itself. After that it just starts up and its telling me that it could not boot from the SSD while my SSD with Windows 7 64-bit is on the top of the boot piority list. This only happends if i use the BIOS settings above. Also when i boot-up to Windows its still on 3.50GHz. I had to restore the default BIOS settings after it started to cause problems for me. Any idea how i can just overclock my CPU without having any problems?


1.Use CPU-Z to ensure that you do, in fact, have a "K" series CPU.
2.Dont use auto turbo voltage, set it to a positive number.
3.In windows, under power setting--->edit plan settings --->change advanced power settings--->processor power management, ensure that maximum processor state is 100%.
4.In BIOS, check to see if you have uefi enabled
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezjeh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.Use CPU-Z to ensure that you do, in fact, have a "K" series CPU.
> 2.Dont use auto turbo voltage, set it to a positive number.
> 3.In windows, under power setting--->edit plan settings --->change advanced power settings--->processor power management, ensure that maximum processor state is 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> 1. I can confirm that its an K series CPU
> 2. I will change that and give it another try.
> 3. It was already on 100%
> 
> I will now make the changes again and update this post.
Click to expand...

When you changed boards did you also reinstall windows ?


----------



## beezjeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.Use CPU-Z to ensure that you do, in fact, have a "K" series CPU.
> 2.Dont use auto turbo voltage, set it to a positive number.
> 3.In windows, under power setting--->edit plan settings --->change advanced power settings--->processor power management, ensure that maximum processor state is 100%.
> 4.In BIOS, check to see if you have uefi enabled
> When you changed boards did you also reinstall windows ?


I changed the auto turbo voltage to 0.004 but that did not do the trick.
No, i did not reinstall windows as i did not have much time to do it. I just wanted to try to overclock my CPU first for the first time.
As it did not work now i will reinstall my windows next week and try it once again.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezjeh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.Use CPU-Z to ensure that you do, in fact, have a "K" series CPU.
> 2.Dont use auto turbo voltage, set it to a positive number.
> 3.In windows, under power setting--->edit plan settings --->change advanced power settings--->processor power management, ensure that maximum processor state is 100%.
> 4.In BIOS, check to see if you have uefi enabled
> When you changed boards did you also reinstall windows ?
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the auto turbo voltage to 0.004 but that did not do the trick.
> No, i did not reinstall windows as i did not have much time to do it. I just wanted to try to overclock my CPU first for the first time.
> As it did not work now i will reinstall my windows next week and try it once again.
Click to expand...

Just a shot in the dark, but try try turning secure boot off in bios.


----------



## beezjeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just a shot in the dark, but try try turning secure boot off in bios.


Secure boot was already disabled.
A newbie question; How do i check if UEFI is enabled?
I just found this picture:


I noticed i do not have EFI System partition.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezjeh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just a shot in the dark, but try try turning secure boot off in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Secure boot was already disabled.
> A newbie question; How do i check if UEFI is enabled?
> I just found this picture:
> 
> 
> I noticed i do not have EFI System partition.
Click to expand...

If you want to check, you can type "msinfo32" into the run bar, BIOS mode will either be legacy or UEFI.


----------



## beezjeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you want to check, you can type "msinfo32" into the run bar, BIOS mode will either be legacy or UEFI.


Thanks for the tip.
It does not show-up the BIOS mode, i assume its in Legacy then or is just related to my PC?


----------



## M0reP0wer

Anyone ever have the issue where you can't modify your cas latency and all those timings for your ram? Mine are stuck on the wrong number settings and when i click on auto (so I can change the value) nothing happens.


----------



## miasmic

Hey, I'm a newbie when it comes to overclocking so I'm looking for a little help here

This is what I'm at right now -


Spoiler: Large images












So I changed the "All Core" value to 45 and couldn't boot into windows (tried twice, stalled at the "windows starting" screen or whatever), turned it back down to 44 and it turned on fine.

The last picture there is me running one game.
When I run prime95 I don't get any errors. However the temperature shoots up to 90-100C when I run primeblend for 5 minutes, so I'm not sure if something needs to be done about that or not.

Should I be changing the Offset Voltage at all? As in the picture it's at +0.005V right now, not sure if that should be changed at all.

This is at idle -


Any feedback?


----------



## bloodysummer

While stress testing, cpu z suddenly stopped working, does it mean my oc is not stable? Thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miasmic*
> 
> Hey, I'm a newbie when it comes to overclocking so I'm looking for a little help here
> 
> This is what I'm at right now -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Large images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I changed the "All Core" value to 45 and couldn't boot into windows (tried twice, stalled at the "windows starting" screen or whatever), turned it back down to 44 and it turned on fine.
> 
> The last picture there is me running one game.
> When I run prime95 I don't get any errors. However the temperature shoots up to 90-100C when I run primeblend for 5 minutes, so I'm not sure if something needs to be done about that or not.
> 
> Should I be changing the Offset Voltage at all? As in the picture it's at +0.005V right now, not sure if that should be changed at all.
> 
> This is at idle -
> 
> 
> Any feedback?


Change these settings:
C3 State=disabled
C6 State=disabled
Package C state=disabled
These will ensure you do not have sleep or low power state issues while overclocking is applied.

If you are aiming for 45, set 45x multiplier and add additional turbo voltage until you can get into windows and stabilize with a stress test program.

Also, LLC2 is a bit robust, you could turn down to LLC3 or LLC4 for a medium overclock, as you really dont need/want to defeat Vdroop with a hardcore LLC unless your overclock specifically calls for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> While stress testing, cpu z suddenly stopped working, does it mean my oc is not stable? Thanks.


Not necessarily. I have found that if I have another program open that also polls the VCore, CPU-Z is likely to crash. However, if you have nothing else going, then yes, it could be a sign of instability. Allow the stress test you are running to be the determining factor instead of CPU-Z


----------



## miasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Change these settings:
> C3 State=disabled
> C6 State=disabled
> Package C state=disabled
> These will ensure you do not have sleep or low power state issues while overclocking is applied.
> 
> If you are aiming for 45, set 45x multiplier and add additional turbo voltage until you can get into windows and stabilize with a stress test program.
> 
> Also, LLC2 is a bit robust, you could turn down to LLC3 or LLC4 for a medium overclock, as you really dont need/want to defeat Vdroop with a hardcore LLC unless your overclock specifically calls for it.


Thanks, seems to be holding up quite well now


----------



## bloodysummer

@inedenimadam

Whats the program you are using, im just wondering why it would just stop, i thought my oc was unstable?

I tried setting up my multi to x45, turbo +0.31 and offset to +0.005v. My full load is 1.328v idle is 0.902v but my temps went higher :/ one of the core reaches 87c in about 5-8mins of Primeblend. I guess my chip is crappy one.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> @inedenimadam
> 
> Whats the program you are using, im just wondering why it would just stop, i thought my oc was unstable?
> 
> I tried setting up my multi to x45, turbo +0.31 and offset to +0.005v. My full load is 1.328v idle is 0.902v but my temps went higher :/ one of the core reaches 87c in about 5-8mins of Primeblend. I guess my chip is crappy one.


For the most part I use Open Hardware Monitor, because I can get a complete picture with customizable graphs. It is very complete in its feature set. CPU-Z is still good for VCore monitoring and Validations, but for stress testing I like to get the whole picture.

If you were stress testing, and were not using multiple programs to check VCore, then there is a high likelyhood that the overclock was unstable. And yeah, 1.328 is not great for 4.5, but it by no means horrible either.


----------



## beezjeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezjeh*
> 
> I need some help with overclocking my CPU, i recently replaced my MSI which the chipset did not let me overclock to an ASRock Z77 Extreme 4.
> I followed the guide on the front page and just took over everything but after using those settings my PC started to act weird and it does not even overclock and stays at 3,50GHz. I would need some help with it and know whats the causing the problem.
> 
> First of all, you can find my rig information below;
> 
> Memory type: 2x 4GB Corsair XMS3 - CMX8GX3M2A1333C9
> 
> And below the screenshots of the BIOS settings;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using the BIOS settings above my PC restarts 2-3 times itself. After that it just starts up and its telling me that it could not boot from the SSD while my SSD with Windows 7 64-bit is on the top of the boot piority list. This only happends if i use the BIOS settings above. Also when i boot-up to Windows its still on 3.50GHz. I had to restore the default BIOS settings after it started to cause problems for me. Any idea how i can just overclock my CPU without having any problems?


Hey guys, i reinstalled my Windows today and im still unable to overclock. Is this related to the BIOS settings?


----------



## Lucky 23

Setting look fine except for your RAM. Why is the voltage set to 1.165? It should be 1.65v
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145260


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezjeh*
> 
> Hey guys, i reinstalled my Windows today and im still unable to overclock. Is this related to the BIOS settings?


Your DRAM voltage is WAAAY low, likely causing a BIOS default, hence the no overclocking.

Also:
Dont use auto turbo voltage (not likely causing any issues).


----------



## beezjeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Setting look fine except for your RAM. Why is the voltage set to 1.165? It should be 1.65v
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145260


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Your DRAM voltage is WAAAY low, likely causing a BIOS default, hence the no overclocking.
> 
> Also:
> Dont use auto turbo voltage (not likely causing any issues).


I did not even notice it was set on 1.165v. I set it on 1.65v and it worked right away.
Thanks both of you.

Another question, would the Intel Technology Boost Monitor throttle back the overclock? Or keep it on the boost clock when playing like games, for example on 3,7GHz?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezjeh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Setting look fine except for your RAM. Why is the voltage set to 1.165? It should be 1.65v
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145260
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Your DRAM voltage is WAAAY low, likely causing a BIOS default, hence the no overclocking.
> 
> Also:
> Dont use auto turbo voltage (not likely causing any issues).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not even notice it was set on 1.165v. I set it on 1.65v and it worked right away.
> Thanks both of you.
> 
> Another question, would the Intel Technology Boost Monitor throttle back the overclock? Or keep it on the boost clock when playing like games, for example on 3,7GHz?
Click to expand...

I cant imagine it would. It has been a while since I have even seen that program, but I had no throttling issues with it. Pretty sure that it is EOL now with haswell out.


----------



## A49ER08

i7 3770k / asrock extreme4 z77

having issues maintaining stable OC at 4.4ghz with offset set at +.005V

it seems that my DRAM Settings are giving me an issue, as I set DRAM to 1600mhz (the kit is actually a 1866mhz @ 1.5v kit)
prime 95 for roughly one hour and no issues

so then I set DRAM to the way it should be manually set as listed on the guide and I get a BSOD within 15 mins of Prime 95

also there was a setting called DRAM Reference Clock (choices: Auto, 100 or 133) wasn't sure what to set that at.. so I set it at 133
also as listed in the guide : _Load XMP Setting: Auto
~Try not to use this. It attempts to auto load DRAM settings based on a pre-defined profile. But you are advanced enough to set this stuff manually (see below this)._

doesn't make sense.. or I'm not reading it right.. do I set the Load XMP setting to the XMP Profile available? or do I leave it on Auto?

any help would be greatly appreciated.. I've seem to hit a wall at the 4.4ghz/4.5ghz OC of this i7 3770k, with a lot of instability, temps are really good never exceeding 75C, so I'm wondering if my RAM settings have anything to do with it.


----------



## KnownDragon

Set your timings manually is what everyone says. I use the xmp profile myself. Also I set LLC to 1 and cpu pll to 1.89. Also try manual voltage first to tune you overclock. I generally leave the strap to auto never had problems. Try these settings on manual vcore. Start at 1.20 and bump up for stability. If you already have done this and found your offset that way. Then it might be your LLC is off. Also the voltage at offset may vary at boot so you might need to bump one more for low voltage boot. As well set you ram voltage manually.


----------



## ZeVo

After running stock for a while, decided to try OCing to 4.5 again with RAM OC'd to 1866MHz as well.



About two hours stable, temps seem to be better than before.


----------



## bloodysummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> After running stock for a while, decided to try OCing to 4.5 again with RAM OC'd to 1866MHz as well.
> 
> 
> 
> About two hours stable, temps seem to be better than before.


what are youre settings? I cant run my 3570k on 4.5 with that low v required :/ it takes me up to 1.3ish :/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodysummer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> After running stock for a while, decided to try OCing to 4.5 again with RAM OC'd to 1866MHz as well.
> 
> 
> 
> About two hours stable, temps seem to be better than before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are youre settings? I cant run my 3570k on 4.5 with that low v required :/ it takes me up to 1.3ish :/
Click to expand...

Which motherboard do you have? The z77 extreme 4 he is running has a long standing, and well documented bug that makes software report lower than actual VCore by 0.100 or more. Some people also just get good chips.


----------



## bloodysummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Which motherboard do you have? The z77 extreme 4 he is running has a long standing, and well documented bug that makes software report lower than actual VCore by 0.100 or more. Some people also just get good chips.


Extreme4 with the latest bios.


----------



## KnownDragon

I hate to say it but I use to run a 3770k on a extreme 4 z77 with an 212 evo. I could get to 4.5 but the voltage required and temps were not desirable. I finally got an Asus Maximus V Formula. Was able to set different voltages and I am happy now. I still have the extreme 4 and a 3570k running it now with the same evo 212. It is my wife's puter now. It is overclock to 4.6 with a manual voltage of 1.245. I have actually thought about swapping processors with her for a split second. 4.5 on the extreme 4 and 3570k is around 1.22 voltage. The processor she got is pretty good. So remember every chip will require different volts and will not always be the same. Even two different 3570k on the extreme 4 still will require different volt's


----------



## SlamberGamer

thx you so much.. i learn alot from this tutorial and manage to overclock my fx8350 to 4.6.. thx you again!!


----------



## Gerbacio

i have a question for asrock extreme users!

for some reason my computer boots not into the BIOS ....if i want it to boot to the SSD i have to use Boot option (f11) and select it ...if i go into the BIOS i do not see my SSD!!!

its driving me crazy since i dont know if its the SSD or the MB having issues !!

if anyone has ever experienced this id appreciate some help!


----------



## Lucky 23

Do you have multiple drives connected to your motherboard? What drives are displayed under the boot menu in bios?


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Do you have multiple drives connected to your motherboard? What drives are displayed under the boot menu in bios?


The SSD that contains windows does not show in the BIOS but if i click on f11 i can see it and select it

i ordered another SSD the 840 EVO 500gb! just in case since this one is anyways always full

interesting i unplugged all my other drives and Cleared the CMOS and then this HD will boot up straight to windows no issues....if i plug anything else it wont show up and boot!!

could it be another drive (have a dvd drive and a 2tb backup drive)


----------



## inedenimadam

Are you using the ASMedia SATA ports? ASRock (others too) pulled a fast one on the industry with z77 and there are SATA ports that share I/O with other components. Since the ASMedia controller is not native, anything attached to it does not get seen until after BIOS hardware detection is complete.

or

AHCI not IDE, right?

good luck!


----------



## Lucky 23

Reason why i was asking is because I have two 3.5" HDDs in my case, one with Windows 7 and one with Linux. When both drives are connected to the motherboard, only the Windows 7 drive will display in the boot section of bios.
I haven't tried F11 yet but I think im having the a similar issue


----------



## KnownDragon

I never ran into this problem with my Asrock Extreme 4. Used to use my ssd for windows 7 and now I no longer boot into it. I did run into a problem however when trying to install windows 8 onto the ssd. Not the motherboards fault, Depending on how you have everything setup the drive should always show up. I know windows has issues with trying to install windows 8 with 4 or more drives connected at one time. I hope you get your problem solved.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Anyone ever have the issue where even when you set your bios back to UEFI defaults, you just can't modify any of the DRAM settings for some reason? Like when I hit enter on a DRAM timing nothing happens. Usually in the past a little box would come up allowing me to alter the timing. Now no matter what I do I can't alter the timing setting. Nothing happens when I hit enter. Its got me baffled.

EDIT: this DRAM config issue also happened when my overclock was turned on too. This was part of the reason I set it back to stock settings.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Anyone ever have the issue where even when you set your bios back to UEFI defaults, you just can't modify any of the DRAM settings for some reason? Like when I hit enter on a DRAM timing nothing happens. Usually in the past a little box would come up allowing me to alter the timing. Now no matter what I do I can't alter the timing setting. Nothing happens when I hit enter. Its got me baffled.


That is kind of odd. Never had issues like this! If you have a stable overclock I would save the profile. Then yes the dreaded battery pull method and sees if this affects it. I did notice when I was first trying out some efi boot loaders that it would make my bios stupid.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Anyone ever have the issue where even when you set your bios back to UEFI defaults, you just can't modify any of the DRAM settings for some reason? Like when I hit enter on a DRAM timing nothing happens. Usually in the past a little box would come up allowing me to alter the timing. Now no matter what I do I can't alter the timing setting. Nothing happens when I hit enter. Its got me baffled.
> 
> EDIT: this DRAM config issue also happened when my overclock was turned on too. This was part of the reason I set it back to stock settings.


I had issues a long while back with some other setting that would not take. I ended up flashing the BIOS and then I had functionality again. But before going that route you should unplug power-pull battery-clear cmos.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Okay i'll clear the cmos soon and report back.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Okay i'll clear the cmos soon and report back.


dont forget to jot down the important bits of your stable overclocks so you dont have to completely redo all your work!


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> dont forget to jot down the important bits of your stable overclocks so you dont have to completely redo all your work!


Thanks! I'll do that too.


----------



## Bogs

Hey guys,

So I thought I had a stable overclock at 4.5GHz, but after 68 runs of IBT with settings on Very High (4GB of RAM / 16GB) and all cores being used it came back with the system is unstable message. Do you guys think I'm overthinking it and it's fine or should I be able to get 100 passes?


----------



## Lucky 23

Personally i don't use Intel Burn Test. Try running Prime 95 to see if a it crashes or a worker stops.

What CPU do you have? What's the full load Vcore?


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Personally i don't use Intel Burn Test. Try running Prime 95 to see if a it crashes or a worker stops.
> 
> What CPU do you have? What's the full load Vcore?


CPU is a 2600k.

Just upped my clock speed to 4.6GHz, vcore @ about 3.6 at full load. Running 30 passes of IBT @ very high then I'll run Prime 95 for about 16 hours or so, overnight and into work tomorrow. Probably won't be able to handle 24 hours as I want to use the computer when I get home, but will do that at some point.

EDIT: IBT came back unstable, gonna boost vcore a bit.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> CPU is a 2600k.
> 
> Just upped my clock speed to 4.6GHz, vcore @ about 3.6 at full load. Running 30 passes of IBT @ very high then I'll run Prime 95 for about 16 hours or so, overnight and into work tomorrow. Probably won't be able to handle 24 hours as I want to use the computer when I get home, but will do that at some point.
> 
> EDIT: IBT came back unstable, gonna boost vcore a bit.


Vcore is at 1.36? What do you have your offset and turbo set to?


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Vcore is at 1.36? What do you have your offset and turbo set to?


I could have sworn it was, but after watching CPU-Z for a couple of minutes highest I've seen it go is 3.52 since I upped the turbo.

Turbo: +0.039
CPU Offset: +0.010

VTT: 1.103V

Noob overclocker here, trying to learn the ropes.

EDIT: Saw it jump to 1.36 for a brief second.

EDIT 2: Ok IBT came back unstable again, a little weary about upping voltage anymore but I'll see what it does... not gonna go above 1.38 tonight until I hear back.

Highest vcore I've seen now is 1.368 after upping cpu offset to +0.015


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Vcore is at 1.36? What do you have your offset and turbo set to?
> 
> 
> 
> I could have sworn it was, but after watching CPU-Z for a couple of minutes highest I've seen it go is 3.52 since I upped the turbo.
> 
> Turbo: +0.039
> CPU Offset: +0.010
> 
> VTT: 1.103V
> 
> Noob overclocker here, trying to learn the ropes.
> 
> EDIT: Saw it jump to 1.36 for a brief second.
> 
> EDIT 2: Ok IBT came back unstable again, a little weary about upping voltage anymore but I'll see what it does... not gonna go above 1.38 tonight until I hear back.
> 
> Highest vcore I've seen now is 1.368 after upping cpu offset to +0.015
Click to expand...

Drop that VTT unless you are also overclocking your memory...which should not be tested for stability at the same time you are testing CPU stability. Auto is fine unless you are having specific memory related BSODs


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Drop that VTT unless you are also overclocking your memory...which should not be tested for stability at the same time you are testing CPU stability. Auto is fine unless you are having specific memory related BSODs


Well memory is at 1.65v and that's already tested stable in Memtest86+, it was fine before I increased it but thought it might help the CPU overclock in some way? If not I'll drop it down.

What's the highest safe vcore people would recommend? Generally I see 1.4, but I've been told 1.38 is the highest I should go. Only asking now as people have had their chips for a while now since the threads I've read were from years back.

EDIT: Put cpu offset up to +0.025, highest I've seen vcore right now is 1.378 I believe. It's mostly staying at 1.368 right now at full load.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Well memory is at 1.65v and that's already tested stable in Memtest86+, it was fine before I increased it but thought it might help the CPU overclock in some way? If not I'll drop it down.
> 
> What's the highest safe vcore people would recommend? Generally I see 1.4, but I've been told 1.38 is the highest I should go. Only asking now as people have had their chips for a while now since the threads I've read were from years back.
> 
> EDIT: Put cpu offset up to +0.025, highest I've seen vcore right now is 1.378 I believe. It's mostly staying at 1.368 right now at full load.


I would suggest putting your offset back to +0.010. Then Increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load vcore.

What's your idle Vcore in CPU-z?


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would suggest putting your offset back to +0.010. Then Increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load vcore.
> 
> What's your idle Vcore in CPU-z?


Will do. Currently running a stable overclock @ 4.5GHz but I definitely want to push it a bit more. Is it recommended to just use turbo voltage instead of messing with the offset?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would suggest putting your offset back to +0.010. Then Increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize your full load vcore.
> 
> What's your idle Vcore in CPU-z?
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. Currently running a stable overclock @ 4.5GHz but I definitely want to push it a bit more. Is it recommended to just use turbo voltage instead of messing with the offset?
Click to expand...

You still need to have offset voltage set to a specific number. What Lucky23 is getting at is that it should be a low number, since you dont really need additional voltage at idle or lower clock speed steps. Turbo voltage only affects your highest multiplier, so that is where you should be throwing voltage if you are trying to reach a higher clock.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You still need to have offset voltage set to a specific number. What Lucky23 is getting at is that it should be a low number, since you dont really need additional voltage at idle or lower clock speed steps. Turbo voltage only affects your highest multiplier, so that is where you should be throwing voltage if you are trying to reach a higher clock.


I know it has to be at least +0.05 but what I mean is should I not touch it for overclocking paste +0.010? Just do the rest on turbo, no matter how high I'm shooting for?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You still need to have offset voltage set to a specific number. What Lucky23 is getting at is that it should be a low number, since you dont really need additional voltage at idle or lower clock speed steps. Turbo voltage only affects your highest multiplier, so that is where you should be throwing voltage if you are trying to reach a higher clock.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it has to be at least +0.05 but what I mean is should I not touch it for overclocking paste +0.010? Just do the rest on turbo, no matter how high I'm shooting for?
Click to expand...

Most likely +.010 or .005 will be plenty sufficient for all of your overclocking needs. I actually use a negative offset to keep the power consumption low when I am at idle or low usage.


----------



## Bogs

Thank you for taking the time to help me out.

Just to make it a bit clearer for me, this is how it works:

Regular voltage can be as low as possible with stability at idle loads. Does not have affect on overclock other than it needing enough power to handle itself with the current clock speed it is set at, example being if it's at 4.7 it may need to be raised because even at idle points it will still need that power.

Turbo voltage is used for when the CPU needs the power for higher loads. This is what you are increasing, other than the above situation.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to help me out.
> 
> Just to make it a bit clearer for me, this is how it works:
> 
> Regular voltage can be as low as possible with stability at idle loads. Does not have affect on overclock other than it needing enough power to handle itself with the current clock speed it is set at, example being if it's at 4.7 it may need to be raised because even at idle points it will still need that power.
> 
> Turbo voltage is used for when the CPU needs the power for higher loads. This is what you are increasing, other than the above situation.


I think you are on the right path.

Imagine a line graph that has voltage on the left, and multiplier on the bottom. If you plot your VID (default intel specs i.e. auto) you get a curve that starts at 1600 at somewhere around 1.0 and then will go to whatever your max multiplier you have at whatever voltage intel thinks it requires. This is the VID table in a graph.

Offset voltage does not change the shape of the curve at all, it simply moves the voltage plot points up or down the same amount for each multiplier across the whole chart. Overclocking with this alone is generally not the best way to go, because intel actually is not to far off the mark for the non turbo boost multipliers, and tuning for a high overclock ends up moving the voltage curve up for other multipliers that dont need it. The goal is to get this offset curve as low as possible. The reason people dont suggest going negative more often is because there is not a stress test for idle, so stability issues are very hard to diagnose.

Turbo voltage changes the shape of the curve by only affecting the highest multiplier your set. This is good because, like I have already said, intel did a pretty good job with VID for the non turbo clock steps, but they did not bother to do the same for overclocked state. That is left up to us to determine, and turbo voltage is the way to get it without hammering the lower clocks with unnecessary voltage.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think you are on the right path.
> 
> Imagine a line graph that has voltage on the left, and multiplier on the bottom. If you plot your VID (default intel specs i.e. auto) you get a curve that starts at 1600 at somewhere around 1.0 and then will go to whatever your max multiplier you have at whatever voltage intel thinks it requires. This is the VID table in a graph.
> 
> Offset voltage does not change the shape of the curve at all, it simply moves the voltage plot points up or down the same amount for each multiplier across the whole chart. Overclocking with this alone is generally not the best way to go, because intel actually is not to far off the mark for the non turbo boost multipliers, and tuning for a high overclock ends up moving the voltage curve up for other multipliers that dont need it. The goal is to get this offset curve as low as possible. The reason people dont suggest going negative more often is because there is not a stress test for idle, so stability issues are very hard to diagnose.
> 
> Turbo voltage changes the shape of the curve by only affecting the highest multiplier your set. This is good because, like I have already said, intel did a pretty good job with VID for the non turbo clock steps, but they did not bother to do the same for overclocked state. That is left up to us to determine, and turbo voltage is the way to get it without hammering the lower clocks with unnecessary voltage.


Just what I thought but put way more clearer. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> I could have sworn it was, but after watching CPU-Z for a couple of minutes highest I've seen it go is 3.52 since I upped the turbo.
> 
> Turbo: *+0.039*
> CPU Offset: +0.010
> 
> VTT: 1.103V
> 
> Noob overclocker here, trying to learn the ropes.
> 
> EDIT: Saw it jump to 1.36 for a brief second.
> 
> EDIT 2: Ok IBT came back unstable again, a little weary about upping voltage anymore but I'll see what it does... not gonna go above 1.38 tonight until I hear back.
> 
> Highest vcore I've seen now is 1.368 after upping cpu *offset to +0.015*


Increasing your offset from a +0.010 to a +0.015 or +0.025 is increasing your full load vcore but its also increasing you idle vcore which may not need to be increased.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Will do. Currently running a stable overclock @ 4.5GHz but I definitely want to push it a bit more. Is it recommended to just use turbo voltage instead of messing with the offset?


As long as your idle voltage is within spec (.950v - 1.00v) then you should not have to increase your offset. The offset can be left at a +0.010 or lower and then you can increase your turbo voltage to stabilize the full load Vcore.

So basically you would continued increasing Additional Turbo voltage passed the +0.039 that it was previously set to.


----------



## Bogs

What is the safe voltage for an i7 2600k? Something to not go past that would decrease the processor's lifespan?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> What is the safe voltage for an i7 2600k? Something to not go past that would decrease the processor's lifespan?


That is a loaded question, since essentially the moment you add voltage over stock or increase the multiplier on auto voltage, you shorten the life span of your chip to some degree or another. What is acceptable and reasonable to some, may not be for others. 1.35 seems to be a good middle ground between not killing it early, and getting the most from the silicone. If you are like many around these parts, the itch to upgrade will likely bite before you can kill a processor on 1.35. I have been on Ivy Bridge at roughly 1.45 for about 1 1/2 years with no measurable degradation.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a loaded question, since essentially the moment you add voltage over stock or increase the multiplier on auto voltage, you shorten the life span of your chip to some degree or another. What is acceptable and reasonable to some, may not be for others. 1.35 seems to be a good middle ground between not killing it early, and getting the most from the silicone. If you are like many around these parts, the itch to upgrade will likely bite before you can kill a processor on 1.35. I have been on Ivy Bridge at roughly 1.45 for about 1 1/2 years with no measurable degradation.


Yeah I will most definitely get the itch to upgrade eventually, just not sure when to be honest. Doesn't seem like there's been any profitable enhancements made to chipsets/processors since Sandy Bridge, at least for my own uses.

Is Ivy Bridge similar to Sandy Bridge in this respect or can it take higher voltage with lower chance of harm because of it's smaller architecture? Is that why you are suggesting 1.35 for me instead of 1.45?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a loaded question, since essentially the moment you add voltage over stock or increase the multiplier on auto voltage, you shorten the life span of your chip to some degree or another. What is acceptable and reasonable to some, may not be for others. 1.35 seems to be a good middle ground between not killing it early, and getting the most from the silicone. If you are like many around these parts, the itch to upgrade will likely bite before you can kill a processor on 1.35. I have been on Ivy Bridge at roughly 1.45 for about 1 1/2 years with no measurable degradation.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I will most definitely get the itch to upgrade eventually, just not sure when to be honest. Doesn't seem like there's been any profitable enhancements made to chipsets/processors since Sandy Bridge, at least for my own uses.
> 
> Is Ivy Bridge similar to Sandy Bridge in this respect or can it take higher voltage with lower chance of harm because of it's smaller architecture? Is that why you are suggesting 1.35 for me instead of 1.45?
Click to expand...

Ivy Bridge is a little bit harder to kill, but I dont believe it is any more likely to degrade at 1.35ish. Just dont push 1.5 through Sandy for extended periods of time. But your right, 5-10% over sandy per generation. The newest intel offerings are only 10-20% faster than Sandy, with a whole host of other issues pertaining to heat, keeping the clocks lower, and balancing out the performance per clock increase. Not really a whole lot to motivate an upgrade. But right around the corner intel will be releasing new true 8 core chips (16 threads) with DDR4. I might sit out the first gen to let it mature a bit, but I have the itch already.


----------



## ricthot

Hey everyone!

New here, read this guide and a huge amount of the 800 or so pages of posts following it, great info, thanks to the OP and all that contributed with constructive information!!!!

Now, I'm following this guide (almost) to the letter but I don't seem to be anywhere near where the "mass" is with their 3570k.
Saying almost to the letter because I had to forget about the suggested LLC value and turn mine off, it was bringing the voltage way off chart with any settings.

I know all chips are different, but I think I may have fallen on the worst of them a

Using Offset voltage with the value suggested in the guide, with a multiplier of 43, my voltage is way higher that most 3570k owners I read about:

Idle (offset +0.005 / turbo +0.004), CPU-Z voltage reads 1.080v

Mult @ 43, offset voltage @+0.005, turbo @ +0.004, *LLC @ Auto*, CPU-Z is showing 1.34v (







)
Mult @ 43, offset voltage @+0.005, turbo @ +0.004, *LLC @ 3*, CPU-Z is showing 1.310v (







)
Mult @ 43, offset voltage @+0.005, turbo @ +0.004, *LLC @ 5* (OFF), CPU-Z is showing 1.288v (







)
Using the Prime 5minutes test suggested in the guide, with [email protected], it jumps to 80c in a matter of a few seconds, with [email protected] it hovers around 78-75c and with [email protected] is around 65-70c

My voltage is way off compared to most of you guys. I've been reading everywhere that [email protected] is the average... Mine will barely make it to 4.2 @1.25.
I tried 4.4 and was getting BSODs during the first minute of prime with (CPU-Z) voltage around 1.296v.... AIDA64 was showing a VID of 1.371v during the test......

So is it possible that MY chip is really power hungry? If so I can live with that will just be gentle with it... I lost at the CPU lottery no big deal...
On the other hand I may have overlooked something, but I'm out of ideas and resource at this point.


----------



## ricthot

I have reseated my 212 EVO - I think I had a bit too much TIM.
Ambient temp is approx 22-23 in the room.

I have played around a little bit with the offsets and currently testing prime with:

Mult: 42
Offset -0.060
Turbo: +0.004
LLC: OFF ("5" on asrock board)

Idle, CPU-Z reports: 1.016 <--> 1.040
Under load (prime Blend): 1.216 <--> 1.232

Temps idle : low to mid 30s
Temps during prime: mid 70s to low 80s depending on the test.

A little bit better than before I guess, but, so hot... Maybe a candidate for delidding? I have CLP on order...

Prime has been running for an hour now, no errors... no WHEA errors in Windows log either....


----------



## Lucky 23

Have you tried decreasing offset even further then a -0.060 or will it not boot?


----------



## PachAz

Ahah, deliding, take it easy, if you run prime95 with the settings that are mentioned in the beginning you can have the temps go to 90C. I read in the other guide for Asus that as long as temps are under 95C or 95C during pime95 it "doesnt" matter. While I agree that is extreme, my chip is also kinda hot. Its corfirmed the biggest limiting factor is the IHS on the ivys, you some to a point where with a specific voltage, no watercooling can lower the temps further no matter how many rads and fans you have. I would say my chip is also kinda hungry, 1.368v _minimum_ to get a "game" stable OC at 4.8 ghz :/.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Anyone ever have the issue where even when you set your bios back to UEFI defaults, you just can't modify any of the DRAM settings for some reason? Like when I hit enter on a DRAM timing nothing happens. Usually in the past a little box would come up allowing me to alter the timing. Now no matter what I do I can't alter the timing setting. Nothing happens when I hit enter. Its got me baffled.
> 
> EDIT: this DRAM config issue also happened when my overclock was turned on too. This was part of the reason I set it back to stock settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had issues a long while back with some other setting that would not take. I ended up flashing the BIOS and then I had functionality again. But before going that route you should unplug power-pull battery-clear cmos.


So I cleared the cmos and that didn't work so then I flashed the bios. It was a successful flash but the problem hasn't gone away. For some odd reason I can't modify the dram settings









I'm thinking of upgrading to haswell now :/


----------



## inedenimadam

That wouldnt be much of an upgrade, but I understand the itch. I am waiting for DDR4 and 8 cores myself


----------



## M0reP0wer

Can having your dram timings off be a problem? or should things run smoothly anyway?

They're suppposed to be 9-9-9-24. But instead they're like 11-11-11-28.

Edit: I suppose I could try to pick up a new mobo and just keep everything else. Maybe something like: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Can having your dram timings off be a problem? or should things run smoothly anyway?
> 
> They're suppposed to be 9-9-9-24. But instead they're like 11-11-11-28.
> 
> Edit: I suppose I could try to pick up a new mobo and case and just keep everything else. Maybe something like: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293


There is next to zero loss in that. You would only see very minor increases in benchmarks at best. No real world benefit. Certainly not enough benefit to justify a new motherboard in my mind.

Are you running them on a XMP profile? Or are there absolutely zero working options for RAM settings?


----------



## M0reP0wer

I may be using an XMP profile. I'll be able to say definitively after this DL is finished and I can look. However at the bottom of this image of my bios it looks like one may be enabled. I don't really even know what an xmp profile is but I forget if I started one long ago.

http://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp328/nawledge4pwr/140331031333.png

edit: I think I recall seeing an xmp profile enabled for 9-9-9-24 (labeled such) but the settings were 11-11-11-24.

Can I still overclock if the timings are off?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I may be using an XMP profile. I'll be able to say definitively after this DL is finished and I can look. However at the bottom of this image of my bios it looks like one may be enabled. I don't really even know what an xmp profile is but I forget if I started one long ago.
> 
> http://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp328/nawledge4pwr/140331031333.png


That looks to me like you are using an XMP profile. have you checked your RAM timings in CPU-Z?


----------



## M0reP0wer

I can't tell if its an xmp profile or if the ~798mhz is too low. Heres a shot of my bios that seems to be the most descriptive part in this regard. And then theres my cpuz ss.



http://imgur.com/0VCeG0S


----------



## Vixo90

I cba read the whole thread. But why can LOWERING CPU input voltage (PLL,Vccin etc) help with the overclock? I understand why increasing it can help stability.

I cant get my 4670k stable x46 with under 1.4 vcore. Tried everything, CPU input voltage all ranges from 1.7-2.1, no difference.

At x45 Im stable 9 hours x264 test method, with 1.285 vcore. Input at 1.9, Im gonna try lowering it to get lower temps and increase lifespan of CPU.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vixo90*
> 
> I cba read the whole thread. But why can LOWERING CPU input voltage (PLL,Vccin etc) help with the overclock? I understand why increasing it can help stability.
> 
> I cant get my 4670k stable x46 with under 1.4 vcore. Tried everything, CPU input voltage all ranges from 1.7-2.1, no difference.
> 
> At x45 Im stable 9 hours x264 test method, with 1.285 vcore. Input at 1.9, Im gonna try lowering it to get lower temps and increase lifespan of CPU.


Unfortunately this is a thread for ivy bridge and sandy bridge. Hawell overclocks completely different, and unless people in this thread have haswell as well, you wont find the answers you are looking for here. Haswell is completely different, and more complicated than ivy bridge, so you will need to find a thread dedicated to that architecture.


----------



## M0reP0wer

inedenimadam, you asked if I was using an XMP profile and based on your response it looks like you think I am too. So how does this effect modifying the dram timings? I don't get the point of where we left off.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> inedenimadam, you asked if I was using an XMP profile and based on your response it looks like you think I am too. So how does this effect modifying the dram timings? I don't get the point of where we left off.


sorry. If you are using an xmp profile, you might be locked into the timings that are associated with that profile. Try messing with the XMP settings. Your situation is not one that I have personally run into. I will try to mess around in BIOS a little later and see if I can replicate your issue.


----------



## M0reP0wer

I"ve been unable to find a place to delete my current XMP profile. When I go down to the "load user profiles" (for the entire bios) theres nothing there. When I load UEFI defaults these inaccessible buttons still occur.

Pic 1: my dram settings. Notice the color of the auto buttons on the top vs the two on the bottom. Every button colored this lighter color is non functional for me. And every other button in my bios is colored like the bottom two and all of them are functional.



Pic 2: Me accessing one of the functional buttons.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> I"ve been unable to find a place to delete my current XMP profile. When I go down to the "load user profiles" (for the entire bios) theres nothing there. When I load UEFI defaults these inaccessible buttons still occur.
> 
> Pic 1: my dram settings. Notice the color of the auto buttons on the top vs the two on the bottom. Every button colored this lighter color is non functional for me. And every other button in my bios is colored like the bottom two and all of them are functional.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic 2: Me accessing one of the functional buttons.


Did you try typing numbers?


----------



## M0reP0wer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Did you try typing numbers?




The buttons were spaces in which to type







Thanks man.


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> 
> 
> The buttons were spaces in which to type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.


Glad I could help


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> 
> 
> The buttons were spaces in which to type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could help
Click to expand...

Sometimes the simplest solution is the best.









I have an MSI board for my AMD A4 HTTP that I had a similar issue with. I could not change the multiplier no matter what I tried. Typing the numbers did nothing, and there was no pop up menu. Ended up having to use the up and down arrows. I know that feel.


----------



## deadmau420

Hey guys, sorry I'm late to the club, did a preliminary Prime95 test using the settings in the OP (Custom, 8 Min FFT, 1792 Max FFT, 4096 Memory) for about 10 mins and passed with no errors.



Multi: 46x
Turboboost: +0.035
Offset: +0.005
LLC: Level 2

Idle: ~0.960v
Load: ~1.160v

Should I be concerned with these temps? I'm using an H60 with the included TIM, which I believe is quality stuff (Shin-Etsu).

Doing another 6-hour overnight run when I go to bed after this.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadmau420*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry I'm late to the club, did a preliminary Prime95 test using the settings in the OP (Custom, 8 Min FFT, 1792 Max FFT, 4096 Memory) for about 10 mins and passed with no errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Multi: 46x
> Turboboost: +0.035
> Offset: +0.005
> LLC: Level 2
> 
> Idle: ~0.960v
> Load: ~1.160v
> 
> Should I be concerned with these temps? I'm using an H60 with the included TIM, which I believe is quality stuff (Shin-Etsu).
> 
> Doing another 6-hour overnight run when I go to bed after this.






Wow, 79C already? Well, I guess that's Ivy for you... 1 main reason why I'm not switching from my sandy till they're soldered die's....or I'll likely go direct die.
For me personally I wouldn't like to see anything over 65C, but in this case, i'd try to keep it under 80C.... but with just 10minutes into your run, its going to be alot more than 79c on that run. I'd venture to say maybe you top out at 83-84c. I guess that's ok... Test needs to be 12 hours to determine good stability btw.


----------



## PachAz

I use i5 3570k and I used the settings on prime95 posted on the first page and I managed 15 hours. I didnt run more due to time constrains. 4.8ghz at 1.4v in bios = 1.376-1.368 in _windows_ during 100% load. I have run this setup for like 2 years almost.


----------



## deadmau420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I use i5 3570k and I used the settings on prime95 posted on the first page and I managed 15 hours. I didnt run more due to time constrains. 4.8ghz at 1.4v in bios = 1.376-1.368 in bios during 100% load. I have run this setup for like 2 years almost.


I'm rocking 4.6 @ 1.16v, but my temps seem really high. According to Calkwalks notes, I'm worried about carrying on like this 24/7. Maybe I seated my H60 incorrectly, but I am confident I did it correctly. I do have subpar ambients though, in Southern California, no AC.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadmau420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I use i5 3570k and I used the settings on prime95 posted on the first page and I managed 15 hours. I didnt run more due to time constrains. 4.8ghz at 1.4v in bios = 1.376-1.368 in bios during 100% load. I have run this setup for like 2 years almost.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rocking 4.6 @ 1.16v, but my temps seem really high. According to Calkwalks notes, I'm worried about carrying on like this 24/7. Maybe I seated my H60 incorrectly, but I am confident I did it correctly. I do have subpar ambients though, in Southern California, no AC.
Click to expand...

Are you running your H60 as intake or exhaust? Intake will have better results for the CPU but may cause other things (like a gpu) to get warmer. Shin Etsu is decent stuff, it should be sufficient, a reseat may be in order as well. To mirror what Cakewalk_S said, Ivy is just hot. It has a well documented problem with improper contact between the die and heatspreader, which is why so many people dellid their chips. Also like Cakewalk_S said, P95 is going to get ALLOT hotter than it does in the first 15 minutes. Generally the hottest it gets is during the 8KK FFT which is tested from the 15-30 minute (last I checked anyway) marks, watch your temps like a hawk during that part of the test, it will likely kick you an extra 15C. One last thing to consider: Several of the ASRock Z77 boards have a bug that misrepresents the actual voltage being delivered to the CPU by around .1 or more, which could also account for the added heat. I wouldn't worry about it that much because you are using so little voltage, but if you decided to push it further later, it may be wise to pick up a DMM to manually check voltage.

TLDR:
H60 as intake is best
Shin etsu good
Reseat if in doubt, TIM is cheap
P95 gonna get hotter
ASRock Z77 lies about voltage.


----------



## deadmau420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Are you running your H60 as intake or exhaust? Intake will have better results for the CPU but may cause other things (like a gpu) to get warmer. Shin Etsu is decent stuff, it should be sufficient, a reseat may be in order as well. To mirror what Cakewalk_S said, Ivy is just hot. It has a well documented problem with improper contact between the die and heatspreader, which is why so many people dellid their chips. Also like Cakewalk_S said, P95 is going to get ALLOT hotter than it does in the first 15 minutes. Generally the hottest it gets is during the 8KK FFT which is tested from the 15-30 minute (last I checked anyway) marks, watch your temps like a hawk during that part of the test, it will likely kick you an extra 15C. One last thing to consider: Several of the ASRock Z77 boards have a bug that misrepresents the actual voltage being delivered to the CPU by around .1 or more, which could also account for the added heat. I wouldn't worry about it that much because you are using so little voltage, but if you decided to push it further later, it may be wise to pick up a DMM to manually check voltage.
> 
> TLDR:
> H60 as intake is best
> Shin etsu good
> Reseat if in doubt, TIM is cheap
> P95 gonna get hotter
> ASRock Z77 lies about voltage.


Interesting, thanks for the tips.

(1) My H60 is currently using a single fan as exhaust; this is the stock 120mm fan. I have 2 GT-AP15's waiting to be installed after I know my temps are normal for my overclock. I'll be switching to intake as well after I know it's all normal for exhaust.
(2) I know the included Shin-etsu is their high grade stuff, but I also have some Indigo XS (successor to Indigo Xtreme) in waiting after I know my temps are normal.
(3) I will reseat last option.
(4) I will try a much longer test. What should I expect with an ambient temperate of 24 C
(5) I heard about the incorrect voltage issue, but that was only on Extreme4, I use the Z77e-itx.


----------



## PachAz

You should not be worried, my highest core hit 90C and I have real water cooling







. My temp in PC is like 35C. Warm weather in sweden now, no AC or anything







. I have MSI board though so no offset voltage, all LLC and compensation levels to max/100%.


----------



## West6737

So I have a question that I've ignored for months now but since W_D comes out in a few days I may want to re-overclock my CPU. Before I changed my 2 GTX 460s for a single GTX 770 I had a stable 4.6 OC on my 3570k IIRC, but after getting my 770 and playing Far cry 3 I would get random BSODs every so often while playing it and only during Far cry 3. I googled for a bit and found people saying that changing GPUs can mess up an old OC, so my question is could I just drop down from 4.6 on my old OC profile and maybe drop the voltage a tiny bit and get it stable again or will I have redo all the testing to find a sweet spot again?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breck*
> 
> So I have a question that I've ignored for months now but since W_D comes out in a few days I may want to re-overclock my CPU. Before I changed my 2 GTX 460s for a single GTX 770 I had a stable 4.6 OC on my 3570k IIRC, but after getting my 770 and playing Far cry 3 I would get random BSODs every so often while playing it and only during Far cry 3. I googled for a bit and found people saying that changing GPUs can mess up an old OC, so my question is could I just drop down from 4.6 on my old OC profile and maybe drop the voltage a tiny bit and get it stable again or will I have redo all the testing to find a sweet spot again?


You could just bump the voltage on your 4.6 a bit to get it stable. If all you are overclocking for is a game, a BSOD will not be the end of the world. I wouldnt think you would need to spend all week tweaking and running 24 hour tests. Just a couple hours in P95 then game with it. Sometimes the games will kick me an error before Prime will.


----------



## PachAz

Tweak and make it run 12-15 hours prime95 blend with the settings mentioned on the first page and you should be "game" stable.


----------



## West6737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You could just bump the voltage on your 4.6 a bit to get it stable. If all you are overclocking for is a game, a BSOD will not be the end of the world. I wouldnt think you would need to spend all week tweaking and running 24 hour tests. Just a couple hours in P95 then game with it. Sometimes the games will kick me an error before Prime will.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Tweak and make it run 12-15 hours prime95 blend with the settings mentioned on the first page and you should be "game" stable.


Well I'd much rather honestly drop the clock to maybe 4.2 and drop the volts a tiny bit rather than raise the volts, I don't feel very comfortable with there being any instability in my system.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You could just bump the voltage on your 4.6 a bit to get it stable. If all you are overclocking for is a game, a BSOD will not be the end of the world. I wouldnt think you would need to spend all week tweaking and running 24 hour tests. Just a couple hours in P95 then game with it. Sometimes the games will kick me an error before Prime will.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Tweak and make it run 12-15 hours prime95 blend with the settings mentioned on the first page and you should be "game" stable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'd much rather honestly drop the clock to maybe 4.2 and drop the volts a tiny bit rather than raise the volts, I don't feel very comfortable with there being any instability in my system.
Click to expand...

If stability is a must, pick your clock and do it right. Start with 42x (assuming that is your desired clock) and +005 offset and +004 turbo, and add turbo til you can pass 24 hour P95.

I just did a clock drop myself for the summer. 1.45V on the CPU and 1.30V on two GPUs was starting to get a little warm for my little loop to handle.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> Tweak and make it run 12-15 hours prime95 blend with the settings mentioned on the first page and you should be "game" stable.


Stressing your OC for 12-15 hours on Prime 95 will be more the game stable IMO. You should not have any issues with instability


----------



## PachAz

Well I hope so :/.


----------



## diofree

Hi guys,
I'm putting my third pc build and getting a bit more adventurous this time.

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core
*Cooler*: Kraken X60
*Mobo*: ASRock Z87 Extreme4 ATX LGA1150

I'm a complete overclocking newb but would like to try a conservative OC of 4.2 on my i7 4770k.
I know this should be relatively easy. I'm hoping I can use an asrock UEFI preset and call it a day. However, if this increases the voltages (i'm hoping it won't) I might try scaling them back to the lowest possible without instability. Does this make sense?

If anyone is really knowledgeable about this process, I could really use a hand - especially with what settings to turn on and off and whatnot.

thanks so much









df


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diofree*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm putting my third pc build and getting a bit more adventurous this time.
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core
> *Cooler*: Kraken X60
> *Mobo*: ASRock Z87 Extreme4 ATX LGA1150
> 
> I'm a complete overclocking newb but would like to try a conservative OC of 4.2 on my i7 4770k.
> I know this should be relatively easy. I'm hoping I can use an asrock UEFI preset and call it a day. However, if this increases the voltages (i'm hoping it won't) I might try scaling them back to the lowest possible without instability. Does this make sense?
> 
> If anyone is really knowledgeable about this process, I could really use a hand - especially with what settings to turn on and off and whatnot.
> 
> thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> df


Sorry to disapoint, but this is a sandy/ivy overclocking guide, the settings for haswell are completely different. Nothing in the OP will pertain to your system. Try this thread instead http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## JWak-1

Been subbed to this guide for a while, but never gotten around to giving OC'ing a proper go. Initially I'm only interested in under-volting, as the stock speeds do everything I need it to, but I do want a setting I can change to should I need to do some long-winded video rendering.

Using this guide to give me some ideas (nice guide, very informative btw) I got the offset down to -0.160v and its stable at stock speeds. Dramatic decrease in temps (about 13 degrees Celsius) 1.048-1.068v at load. I did push it down to -0.215v in stages but it drops too low at idle and odd things started happening. -0.160v seems like a nice compromise until I get time to test again.

One question: When I turn up the multiplier (tried it at 40x) the voltage also increases to about 1.112v, even though I haven't changed it from the -0.160v. Why is this?

Edit: LLC is set to Level 3. Is this the thing that is causing the voltage jump?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Been subbed to this guide for a while, but never gotten around to giving OC'ing a proper go. Initially I'm only interested in under-volting, as the stock speeds do everything I need it to, but I do want a setting I can change to should I need to do some long-winded video rendering.
> 
> Using this guide to give me some ideas (nice guide, very informative btw) I got the offset down to -0.160v and its stable at stock speeds. Dramatic decrease in temps (about 13 degrees Celsius) 1.048-1.068v at load. I did push it down to -0.215v in stages but it drops too low at idle and odd things started happening. -0.160v seems like a nice compromise until I get time to test again.
> 
> One question: When I turn up the multiplier (tried it at 40x) the voltage also increases to about 1.112v, even though I haven't changed it from the -0.160v. Why is this?
> 
> Edit: LLC is set to Level 3. Is this the thing that is causing the voltage jump?


To give you a complete answer, I need to explain VID and voltage curve, offset, and turbo... So forgive me if this is longwinded. VID is the baseline voltage set by intel that your chip will run at if you leave your voltage control on auto. These are arranged in a table that has a different voltage for each multiplier, all the way up to 63x. If you were to graph this voltage table, you would get a curve, that we call the voltage curve. Your offset voltage is applied to each of those different VID numbers along the curve evenly, moving the whole curve up or down. Lets say at 39x you have a VID of 1.1, and your offset is -.050, your effective voltage is 1.050, but when you increase the multiplier to 40 your vid is then 1.140 according to the VID table, after your offset is applied your effective voltage is 1.090. Your delivered voltage is increased, despite not touching the offset. Turbo voltage will not affect the whole curve, but instead, only the top multiplier you have set, changing only that specific part of the curve.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> To give you a complete answer, I need to explain VID and voltage curve, offset, and turbo... So forgive me if this is longwinded. VID is the baseline voltage set by intel that your chip will run at if you leave your voltage control on auto. These are arranged in a table that has a different voltage for each multiplier, all the way up to 63x. If you were to graph this voltage table, you would get a curve, that we call the voltage curve. Your offset voltage is applied to each of those different VID numbers along the curve evenly, moving the whole curve up or down. Lets say at 39x you have a VID of 1.1, and your offset is -.050, your effective voltage is 1.050, but when you increase the multiplier to 40 your vid is then 1.140 according to the VID table, after your offset is applied your effective voltage is 1.090. Your delivered voltage is increased, despite not touching the offset. Turbo voltage will not affect the whole curve, but instead, only the top multiplier you have set, changing only that specific part of the curve.


Great answer, cheers









So if I want to see if I can get say 40x at the same voltage as 37x then I would need to put the offset down even more to compensate for the VID, correct?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> To give you a complete answer, I need to explain VID and voltage curve, offset, and turbo... So forgive me if this is longwinded. VID is the baseline voltage set by intel that your chip will run at if you leave your voltage control on auto. These are arranged in a table that has a different voltage for each multiplier, all the way up to 63x. If you were to graph this voltage table, you would get a curve, that we call the voltage curve. Your offset voltage is applied to each of those different VID numbers along the curve evenly, moving the whole curve up or down. Lets say at 39x you have a VID of 1.1, and your offset is -.050, your effective voltage is 1.050, but when you increase the multiplier to 40 your vid is then 1.140 according to the VID table, after your offset is applied your effective voltage is 1.090. Your delivered voltage is increased, despite not touching the offset. Turbo voltage will not affect the whole curve, but instead, only the top multiplier you have set, changing only that specific part of the curve.
> 
> 
> 
> Great answer, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I want to see if I can get say 40x at the same voltage as 37x then I would need to put the offset down even more to compensate for the VID, correct?
Click to expand...

Correct, 37x and 40x have different VIDs, so they will have different final voltage unless you tweak the offset/turbo.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Correct, 37x and 40x have different VIDs, so they will have different final voltage unless you tweak the offset/turbo.


Understood, I will post some results when I get them done


----------



## PontiacGTX

Guys I will be starting to oc but I have the bios 1.20,should I go with 2.20 or 2.30?
Core i7 2700k
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Extreme3%20Gen3/?cat=Download&os=BIOS


----------



## Lucky 23

I updated my bios to 2.30, it works really well on my board


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I updated my bios to 2.30, it works really well on my board


does it include the bug fix for windows 8?

edit @Lucky 23

http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/53784-important-bios-update-information-asrock-intel-6-series-x79-chipset-mother-boards.html

IS This true?
and the 2.20 says that updates cpu micro code,for IB or SB?
and would I need to update to 2.10 and then 2.20? or just 2.20/2.30?

Would I need ot follow the steps to install 2.10 since 2.20 contains the same upgrade?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> does it include the bug fix for windows 8?
> 
> edit @Lucky 23
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/53784-important-bios-update-information-asrock-intel-6-series-x79-chipset-mother-boards.html
> 
> IS This true?
> and the 2.20 says that updates cpu micro code,for IB or SB?
> and would I need to update to 2.10 and then 2.20? or just 2.20/2.30?
> 
> Would I need ot follow the steps to install 2.10 since 2.20 contains the same upgrade?


Yes you might need the IME firmware for Ivy but you have a sandy bridge CPU.

I got my E3 G3 at the start of 2012 so it originally had Bios 1.30 IIRC. You can update from your current bios to the newest one. You do not need to update to 2.10 then to 2.20 then to 2.30.

I went from bios 1.30 to 2.30 and have not had one issue. Its actually more stable with the newer bios then the old one.

With bios 1.30, my mouse would not work. Even though I do not use my mouse in bios, this was fixed when I updated to 2.30.

I believe you need the beta bios for Windows 8
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Extreme3%20Gen3/index.asp?cat=Beta


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes you might need the IME firmware for Ivy but you have a sandy bridge CPU.
> 
> I got my E3 G3 at the start of 2012 so it originally had Bios 1.30 IIRC. You can update from your current bios to the newest one. You do not need to update to 2.10 then to 2.20 then to 2.30.
> 
> I went from bios 1.30 to 2.30 and have not had one issue. Its actually more stable with the newer bios then the old one.
> 
> With bios 1.30, my mouse would not work. Even though I do not use my mouse in bios, this was fixed when I updated to 2.30.
> 
> I believe you need the beta bios for Windows 8
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Extreme3%20Gen3/index.asp?cat=Beta


I am using windows 7 but i plan on using a windows 8.1 whenever I can get a stable oc.

For that I see only 2.30 that is the lastest but the 2.20 ha d apower bug-fix for windows 8

But Do i really need the beta for windows8?(L2.31A)
Or if I use windows 7 ibwont have any problem?


----------



## Lucky 23

I would use the 2.30 if you haven't switched to Windows 8 yet.

If 2.20 had the power bug-fix, then that should be included on 2.30


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I would use the 2.30 if you haven't switched to Windows 8 yet.
> 
> If 2.20 had the power bug-fix, then that should be included on 2.30


is someone using a z68 with 2.30 bios on windows 8?or should I have (L2.31A) to use win8? would be any problem if I use (L2.31A) with windows 7


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Correct, 37x and 40x have different VIDs, so they will have different final voltage unless you tweak the offset/turbo.


So now I've had a bit more time to test:

Just using offset mode alone, I have set my offset to -0.160v, less may still be stable, but its still a nice drop and I know -0.190v to be too much of a drop, Windows starts misbehaving at idle. Annoyingly you can change offset on the fly in Asrock's AXTU utility, but not turbo boost voltage, so I want to run my calculations by you guys just in case I am getting this all wrong:

For 4.2ghz, an offset of -0.110v is stable.
For 4.3ghz an offset of -0.085 is stable. VCore max is 1.192-1.216v in HWMonitor. Max Temps of 75 degrees in Intel Burn Test/80 degrees 10min Prime95, testing 16gb RAM.
(4.4ghz not yet fully tested, crashed at -0.065v)

But for the sake of my understanding:

Presuming 1.216v is fully stable for 4.3ghz, an offset of -0.160v and a turbo voltage of +0.075v would give me the same 1.216v at full load.

Correct?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Correct, 37x and 40x have different VIDs, so they will have different final voltage unless you tweak the offset/turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> So now I've had a bit more time to test:
> 
> Just using offset mode alone, I have set my offset to -0.160v, less may still be stable, but its still a nice drop and I know -0.190v to be too much of a drop, Windows starts misbehaving at idle. Annoyingly you can change offset on the fly in Asrock's AXTU utility, but not turbo boost voltage, so I want to run my calculations by you guys just in case I am getting this all wrong:
> 
> For 4.2ghz, an offset of -0.110v is stable.
> For 4.3ghz an offset of -0.085 is stable. VCore max is 1.192-1.216v in HWMonitor. Max Temps of 75 degrees in Intel Burn Test/80 degrees 10min Prime95, testing 16gb RAM.
> (4.4ghz not yet fully tested, crashed at -0.065v)
> 
> But for the sake of my understanding:
> 
> Presuming 1.216v is fully stable for 4.3ghz, an offset of -0.160v and a turbo voltage of +0.075v would give me the same 1.216v at full load.
> 
> Correct?
Click to expand...

Theoretically yes, your numbers might be a bit different as you cant get +.075 because it is not a multiple of 4. Not to mention that voltage readout jumps in .008, so you might have a bit of minor tweaking to hit the exact same voltage, but you will be darned close with those numbers.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Theoretically yes, your numbers might be a bit different as you cant get +.075 because it is not a multiple of 4. Not to mention that voltage readout jumps in .008, so you might have a bit of minor tweaking to hit the exact same voltage, but you will be darned close with those numbers.


I thought it odd that HWMonitor/CPU-Z went up in 0.08 intervals, but ASRock AXTU went up in stages of 0.05v. Thanks for that









Those figures are rough for now, I could try putting the voltage down a bit, but I imagine that either won't work or I'll be changing it by a few millivolts at best. Considering that 1.216v was the exact voltage that I get at stock volts and clocks, I'm pleased I've essentially got a free 600mhz overclock.

Raises my temperatures a fair amount though, 80 might be the edge of 'reasonable'. My poor little H60 does its best, so a 4.4 or 4.5 is probably out of the question, especially with summer coming. I want to see how high these get with work and games, rendering in Maya was always 10-15 degrees cooler than IBT anyways.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Theoretically yes, your numbers might be a bit different as you cant get +.075 because it is not a multiple of 4. Not to mention that voltage readout jumps in .008, so you might have a bit of minor tweaking to hit the exact same voltage, but you will be darned close with those numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it odd that HWMonitor/CPU-Z went up in 0.08 intervals, but ASRock AXTU went up in stages of 0.05v. Thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those figures are rough for now, I could try putting the voltage down a bit, but I imagine that either won't work or I'll be changing it by a few millivolts at best. Considering that 1.216v was the exact voltage that I get at stock volts and clocks, I'm pleased I've essentially got a free 600mhz overclock.
> 
> Raises my temperatures a fair amount though, 80 might be the edge of 'reasonable'. My poor little H60 does its best, so a 4.4 or 4.5 is probably out of the question, especially with summer coming. I want to see how high these get with work and games, rendering in Maya was always 10-15 degrees cooler than IBT anyways.
Click to expand...

80 is good. 85 is still goodish, 90...well that might be pushing it with summer around the corner for you (it was 88F here yesterday, it has begun for me)

Oh...ditch XTU as soon as you are comfortable in BIOS, it is not worth the CPU cycles!


----------



## Bogs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 80 is good. 85 is still goodish, 90...well that might be pushing it with summer around the corner for you (it was 88F here yesterday, it has begun for me)
> 
> Oh...ditch XTU as soon as you are comfortable in BIOS, it is not worth the CPU cycles!


My PC runs cooler in the summer because of the A/C.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 80 is good. 85 is still goodish, 90...well that might be pushing it with summer around the corner for you (it was 88F here yesterday, it has begun for me)
> 
> Oh...ditch XTU as soon as you are comfortable in BIOS, it is not worth the CPU cycles!


Yeah XTU does cause some weird issues. Yesterday when I was testing, the -0.085v for 4.3ghz had just passed both IBT and 10mins of Prime95, and I did some web browsing, but then I closed XTU and the screen went immediately to the 'Windows didn't close down properly' screen, with absolutely no delay...... which has never happened to me before.

Also, just tried booting from the BIOS with the proposed settings -0.160v offset and +0.078v turbo, wouldn't boot into WIndows, BSOD 03b.

So I'm going to consult the BSOD guide in the OP to see whats what.

Edit: 03b is 'need more VCore' which I was pretty sure of anyway. Should I knock that Offset back a bit and turn the turbo down too? (still aiming for that supposedly stable 1.216v).


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> My PC runs cooler in the summer because of the A/C.


I am typically British, worship the sun and complain in the winter







So no AC for me.


----------



## PontiacGTX

is someone using a z68 with 2.30 bios on windows 8?or should I have (L2.31A) to use win8? would be any problem if I use (L2.31A) with windows 7


----------



## tyguy

I must be missing something. My 3570k is not showing anything higher than stock speeds while running prime? I am at a multiplier of 40 in the bios but it only shows 34 in hardware monitor and realtemp


----------



## tyguy

Wow ok, now it is not showing it in CPU-Z anymore. Is there something keeping it from applying the overclock in the BIOS? When I boot into windows it seems to pick it up in realtemp when I start it, then it goes away and defaults. I am wanting to kick the heat up, this is driving me mad!

Ok, this time we're all good. Apparently realtemp can disable turbo in the options, and does so by default.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> I must be missing something. My 3570k is not showing anything higher than stock speeds while running prime? I am at a multiplier of 40 in the bios but it only shows 34 in hardware monitor and realtemp


Reset your CMOS battery or clear your CMOS with the button.... My asrock itx board does the same thing after awhile when I try to change settings... It won't apply them. I'm beginning to think it's a bad CMOS battery but I haven't replaced it to confirm, just a hunch. But reset your CMOS and it should take after that.


----------



## tyguy

Thanks for your reply. It ended up with realtemp as the offender.. It apparently is set to disable turbo by default.


----------



## PontiacGTX

is someone using a z68 with 2.30 bios on windows 8?or should I have (L2.31A) to use win8? would be any problem if I use (L2.31A) with windows 7


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyguy*
> 
> I must be missing something. My 3570k is not showing anything higher than stock speeds while running prime? I am at a multiplier of 40 in the bios but it only shows 34 in hardware monitor and realtemp


I know this may seem obvious, but did you save & exit from the BIOS?

Tyguy also mentioned above that if you're running RealTemp sometimes it has the 'disable turbo' feature turned on in its settings. Only things I can think of as it would seem that your turbo isn't initializing.


----------



## JWak-1

So I have done some more testing, and found some interesting anomalies concerning overclocking with Offset+Turbo:

Just using Offset, 1.216v is stable for 4.3ghz (offset of -0.085v). But using Offset and Turbo voltages, more voltage is required in order to maintain stability. A max load of 1.248v was needed for 4.3ghz when offset was set to -0.140v and turbo to +0.078v. Dropping either the offset to -0.150v or the turbo to +0.074v causes a BSOD on the desktop. This leads me to think that its an issue for either idle VCore or something with a mild load that's happening when I'm not doing much.

I may just use offset overclocking and leave the turbo at its default value. My processor/motherboard seems to have a quite high VID compared to what I've read from others (which I thought was impossible, those values are set by Intel right?). Being able to run stock speeds with such an aggressively low offset of -0.160v seems odd to me.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> So I have done some more testing, and found some interesting anomalies concerning overclocking with Offset+Turbo:
> 
> Just using Offset, 1.216v is stable for 4.3ghz (offset of -0.085v). But using Offset and Turbo voltages, more voltage is required in order to maintain stability. A max load of 1.248v was needed for 4.3ghz when offset was set to -0.140v and turbo to +0.078v. Dropping either the offset to -0.150v or the turbo to +0.074v causes a BSOD on the desktop. This leads me to think that its an issue for either idle VCore or something with a mild load that's happening when I'm not doing much.
> 
> I may just use offset overclocking and leave the turbo at its default value. My processor/motherboard seems to have a quite high VID compared to what I've read from others (which I thought was impossible, those values are set by Intel right?). Being able to run stock speeds with such an aggressively low offset of -0.160v seems odd to me.


It is very odd to be able to run that low. Remember too, that just because you are at the desktop does not garuntee that your processor is running at its lowest state. Background tasks can kick the processor into different states quite often. Things like superfetch, defrag, store broker, just to name a few, can take it out of idle without you having a hand in it.


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It is very odd to be able to run that low. Remember too, that just because you are at the desktop does not garuntee that your processor is running at its lowest state. Background tasks can kick the processor into different states quite often. Things like superfetch, defrag, store broker, just to name a few, can take it out of idle without you having a hand in it.


Yeah, its trickier than expected, this whole overclocking thing, haha.

I just passed IBT on high RAM settings, as well as an hour and a half of Prime95 blend, but a single run of Firestrike Extreme was cancelled by the program as it flagged an error within a couple of seconds. Very odd.

May be my GPU overclock, which was stable before, not agreeing with my CPU overclock.

Edit: Disabling C-States (C3+C6) appears to have solved some of the idle BSOD issues.


----------



## PontiacGTX

fixed


----------



## HarryThe Horse

Came in late, but just wanted to say thanks for a great thread.


----------



## brandotip

Hello everybody! I've been reading along for the past couple hundred pages and figured I'd turn off that sloppy 4.4ghz Auto OC tool and manually set my OC to see if I could do a better job. My rig is as follows:

*i5-3750K cooled by Hyper 212+ /w Noctua NF-A15 replacement fan*
ASRock Extreme 4 z77
*16gb GSkill Ares Ram @ 1866 10-11-10-30-2T*
GTX 780 3GB ACX @ 1175mhz
128gb Toshiba Q series pro SSD
1TB WD Black HDD
Thermaltake 850w SMART psu

I followed the guide to the 'T':

Multiplier set at 44x
BCLK = 100
*Spread Spectrum = disabled*
EIST = enabled
Turbo boost = enabled
Addtl turbo Voltage = Auto
*CPU core voltage= fixed
fixed voltage = 1.1V*
Offset voltage = +0.005v
CPU LLC = level 2
DRAM voltage = 1.5
*C1E = enabled
CPU C3 = enabled
CPU C6 = enabled
C State = Auto*

*everything emboldened above to my knowledge should make the core clock and voltage fixed (not variable) but I still see CPU-Z showing idling much lower than non-idle (16x-44x).... Why is this? Also, If I disabled Spread Spectrum, why is CPU-Z reporting in .98's?

My P95 runs are very good... after running for about an hour I only reached 72*C for a couple milliseconds.. results were:

Min VID = 0.821 V
Max VID = 1.151 V
Average VID = ~1.113-1.138
Min Temp = 33*C
Max Temp under load = 72*C
Average Temp under load = 68*C

http://valid.x86.fr/nl9r63

Do these results seem like I can push further on air? Is there anything about my current setting I should tweak?

Thanks in advance for any help/criticisms!


----------



## PontiacGTX

Edit, with installing chipset / or INF drivers I lost the memory sensors how do I uninstall them?

Maybe after disabling the c states and set the thing on this guide I got no memory sensor?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Hello everybody! I've been reading along for the past couple hundred pages and figured I'd turn off that sloppy 4.4ghz Auto OC tool and manually set my OC to see if I could do a better job. My rig is as follows:
> 
> *i5-3750K cooled by Hyper 212+ /w Noctua NF-A15 replacement fan*
> ASRock Extreme 4 z77
> *16gb GSkill Ares Ram @ 1866 10-11-10-30-2T*
> GTX 780 3GB ACX @ 1175mhz
> 128gb Toshiba Q series pro SSD
> 1TB WD Black HDD
> Thermaltake 850w SMART psu
> 
> I followed the guide to the 'T':
> 
> Multiplier set at 44x
> BCLK = 100
> *Spread Spectrum = disabled*
> EIST = enabled
> Turbo boost = enabled
> Addtl turbo Voltage = Auto
> *CPU core voltage= fixed
> fixed voltage = 1.1V*
> Offset voltage = +0.005v
> CPU LLC = level 2
> DRAM voltage = 1.5
> *C1E = enabled
> CPU C3 = enabled
> CPU C6 = enabled
> C State = Auto*
> 
> *everything emboldened above to my knowledge should make the core clock and voltage fixed (not variable) but I still see CPU-Z showing idling much lower than non-idle (16x-44x).... Why is this? Also, If I disabled Spread Spectrum, why is CPU-Z reporting in .98's?
> 
> My P95 runs are very good... after running for about an hour I only reached 72*C for a couple milliseconds.. results were:
> 
> Min VID = 0.821 V
> Max VID = 1.151 V
> Average VID = ~1.113-1.138
> Min Temp = 33*C
> Max Temp under load = 72*C
> Average Temp under load = 68*C
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nl9r63
> 
> Do these results seem like I can push further on air? Is there anything about my current setting I should tweak?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help/criticisms!


Turbo is still enabled, and you have not said that you turned off speed step, which both need to be turned off to achieve locked multiplier.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Turbo is still enabled, and you have not said that you turned off speed step, which both need to be turned off to achieve locked multiplier.


I'm not sure why but it will not allow me to select Turbo Boost in order to disable it


----------



## brandotip

In lieu of not being able to disable turbo, I decided to switch to a non fixed OC.. The c state and various changes have been made, but now when I change the multiplier from 44 to 45, to max clock does not change in cpu z or the bios... Even though it shows target clock 4500... Why is this?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> I'm not sure why but it will not allow me to select Turbo Boost in order to disable it


You can't disable turbo voltage. It will be disabled when you switch to fixed voltage and disable speedstep & C1e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> In lieu of not being able to disable turbo, I decided to switch to a non fixed OC.. The c state and various changes have been made, but now when I change the multiplier from 44 to 45, to max clock does not change in cpu z or the bios... Even though it shows target clock 4500... Why is this?


Can you post screen shots of you bios so that we can look at your settings


----------



## PontiacGTX

how do you uninstall the INF driver?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> how do you uninstall the INF driver?


Why would you want to uninstall those?

I have never done it, but I would assume you could do it in device manager--->System Devices ---> Z77 chipset and 7 Series chipset.

Again, I have never done it, so I could be way off base, but to my knowledge the INF drivers are the chipset drivers, and are visable in device manager. Might want to turn off automatic updates and check the box for delete driver so it doesnt re-install itself if you are trying to install a different version.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Snce I updated the inf drivers I dont have temperature sensors for the memory..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Snce I updated the inf drivers I dont have temperature sensors for the memory..


How long ago was it? System restore might have a restore point with the old inf still installed. Or maybe the roll back driver option?


----------



## PontiacGTX

3 days ago I updated I havent tried the restore ppint But i will


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> 3 days ago I updated I havent tried the restore ppint But i will


Good luck!


----------



## PontiacGTX

The 2.30 bios doesnt have memory sensor...for temperature I. Saw that this ram got hot at 1.5v


----------



## PontiacGTX

I am doing the green part and with llc at level 2 an multi at 44 i get during the prime test 1.232 at 4398 and 1.240 at 4.400

Keep this way?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> I am doing the green part and with llc at level 2 an multi at 44 i get during the prime test 1.232 at 4398 and 1.240 at 4.400
> 
> Keep this way?


Sounds like you might have spread spectrum enabled, otherwise it is fine.


----------



## PontiacGTX

It is disabled


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> It is disabled


Then dont sweat it. My BCLK is never 100.00 like I set in BIOS, it is always drooped some.


----------



## PontiacGTX

I have a dount how does ocing with turbo voltage works? In the step after starting off i dont kniw why increase the turbo voltage instead doing extra vcore for the fixed/off set mode and increasw multi?

And btw which llc is supposed to bring less vdrop 2 or 3?


----------



## JWak-1

So I found a stable OC of 4.2ghz on my 3770K that fluctuates between 1.144-1.152v. I was pretty pleased with this, it passed 2hrs of Prime and 2hrs of OCCT at 50% RAM usage.

No BSOD's, but one or two WHEA errors so I bumped up the VCore. I then played 5hrs of Titanfall, 3 WHEA errors occured during this time. So I bumped the VCore up another notch. Played BF4 for 20mins today and it BSOD's with code E1 (needs more VCore). Bit annoyed, bumped it up again, and BF4 is still producing WHEA erros, but no BSOD's.

Does this seem normal? Its going to take 1.176v+ for the next step and that still might not be enough to keep the WHEA gremlins away.

I was possibly considering upping the VTT/VCCIO voltage (voltage to the memory controller). With 32gb of RAM I imagine it may be the weak link here. Thoughts?

I have previously recieved BSOD code 0A, which is related to the VTT/VCCIO voltage according to the OP.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> I have a dount how does ocing with turbo voltage works? In the step after starting off i dont kniw why increase the turbo voltage instead doing extra vcore for the fixed/off set mode and increasw multi?
> 
> And btw which llc is supposed to bring less vdrop 2 or 3?


2 compensates for vDroop more than 3, giving you a steadier Vcore, 1 is the strongest. In the after initial step, you add +.004 turbo because you need a number that is not "auto", as we are trying to manually overclock, and there is no option for negative turbo or +0.000. If you are doing fixed then the turbo should not be available to you as an option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JWak-1*
> 
> So I found a stable OC of 4.2ghz on my 3770K that fluctuates between 1.144-1.152v. I was pretty pleased with this, it passed 2hrs of Prime and 2hrs of OCCT at 50% RAM usage.
> 
> No BSOD's, but one or two WHEA errors so I bumped up the VCore. I then played 5hrs of Titanfall, 3 WHEA errors occured during this time. So I bumped the VCore up another notch. Played BF4 for 20mins today and it BSOD's with code E1 (needs more VCore). Bit annoyed, bumped it up again, and BF4 is still producing WHEA erros, but no BSOD's.
> 
> Does this seem normal? Its going to take 1.176v+ for the next step and that still might not be enough to keep the WHEA gremlins away.
> 
> I was possibly considering upping the VTT/VCCIO voltage (voltage to the memory controller). With 32gb of RAM I imagine it may be the weak link here. Thoughts?
> 
> I have previously recieved BSOD code 0A, which is related to the VTT/VCCIO voltage according to the OP.


Keep it within intel specs and it should be fine to tweak the VTT a bit, I did to get a higher overclock on my RAM. Realistically though WHEA are a dead giveaway for needing more Vcore. You should run Prime for longer than 2 hours. Try overnight, and you may want to test your RAM independent of your CPU overclock, by going back to stock and testing it.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Then I prefer fixed mode thanks

One thing is that I cant get that the EMI drover from MS work.and asrock`s driver cant be installed...and this make that hwinfo64 doesnt load


----------



## JWak-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Keep it within intel specs and it should be fine to tweak the VTT a bit, I did to get a higher overclock on my RAM. Realistically though WHEA are a dead giveaway for needing more Vcore. You should run Prime for longer than 2 hours. Try overnight, and you may want to test your RAM independent of your CPU overclock, by going back to stock and testing it.


I went into BIOS, and by default VTT is set to the maximum (1.076v) so I don't know why I'm having these errors. My RAM is not overclocked, I have 4 sticks of Corsair Vengeance 8gb (32gb total) at 1600mhz. The timings are already pretty loose at stock 10-10-10-27, they aren't the best sticks that's for sure, but they all individually passed Memtest86+.

I've altered the offset and turbo voltages, I did notice that when running Prime yesterday that even though I increased the turbo up to +0.020v it doesn't seem to consistently use that extra voltage under load. It will peak at 1.176v, but not exceed 1.160v on a regular basis. So I moved offset up a notch and turbo down a notch (-0.145v offset, +0.016v turbo now). I'll see if that makes a difference.


----------



## PontiacGTX

On the step getting closer it says pass the test increase the multiplier

And there are 2 fail steps,increase the turbo voltage by one,and the max voltage decrease.multiplier,I dont habe clear if the fixed mode is set,the turbo voltage is a ailable so I have to do the offset+voltage boost. But my question before why changing the boost voltage if the offset is what.increases the vcore,doesnt it?

AI get 124 with 0.00008+ boost and 0.00005+ off set for 45


----------



## Lucky 23

If you are using fixed voltage then you will not adjust additional turbo voltage.

Offset increases/decreases your idle & full load voltage. Additional turbo voltage only increases full load.

What is your idle vcore in CPU-z with the +0.005 offset?


----------



## PontiacGTX

Turbo voltage=0.004
Offset=0.005
Llc 3
44x100

Vid 1.01-1.36
Vcore 0.992-1.240


----------



## Lucky 23

If your idle voltage is 0.992v then you do not need to increase offset. Increase additional turbo voltage until its stable.


----------



## PontiacGTX

I have upped the boost to 0.0012 and I get 1.248 at prime.. what? I dont understand why 0.0008 and 0.0012 increases the same...(vcore wise)

And at which point I should set my PLL by myself?


----------



## Lucky 23

You won't see that much of an increase going from +0.008 to +0.0012 since you have only increase your full load vcore by 0.004 mV.

You should not have to touch PLL unless your using a 47 mulit or higher


----------



## PontiacGTX

Thanks lucky 23

I dont know you guys but in eufi I get glitches when I put LLC 3
This at 46x100+0.0005+0.0016


Alsoanother glitch in the same image at offset=0.0005 turbo boost voltage +0.0012 and 45x100.LLC 3

Edit

Now testing the llc at 45x100 +0.0005 +0.0012 i get more vdrop when I touch the cpuz`s window


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You can't disable turbo voltage. It will be disabled when you switch to fixed voltage and disable speedstep & C1e
> Can you post screen shots of you bios so that we can look at your settings










Sorry if I took too many screenshots lol


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I took too many screenshots lol


Your settings look fine. What is your idle vcore in CPU-z? Do you want to stabilize a 44 multi or higher?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your settings look fine. What is your idle vcore in CPU-z? Do you want to stabilize a 44 multi or higher?


Cpuz shows 0.840v with the occasional and momentary dip to 0.836 or spike to 0.848.... I'd like to push the multi further but getting these settings was butter.. I just set them and they worked, no trial involved.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Cpuz shows 0.840v with the occasional and momentary dip to 0.836 or spike to 0.848.... I'd like to push the multi further but getting these settings was butter.. I just set them and they worked, no trial involved.


Your idle vcore is fine so dont increase your offset. Stress the CPU on P95, if it fails increase additional turbo voltage.


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your idle vcore is fine so dont increase your offset. Stress the CPU on P95, if it fails increase additional turbo voltage.


It hasn't failed or gone over 71*C during Prime95 extended testing, but when I increase the multi to 45 Cpu-z only reports max 4398mhz...


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> It hasn't failed or gone over 71*C during Prime95 extended testing, but when I increase the multi to 45 Cpu-z only reports max 4398mhz...


I'm not sure why CPU-z is not displaying the correct speed


----------



## Samusaw

Can any help me with a question? This guide are the best one i have found. On Geting closer topic:

Now we will be working with both CPU multiplier and Turbo Boost Voltage.

All settings should be set from the previous section.

Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with Turbo Boost voltage increase.

TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".

PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.

Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a nice easy overclock, precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.

My question is about Turbo Boost Voltage Increase, all the way i will set offset to + 0.005 and just work with Turbo Boost voltage?

Im right now on 4.4ghz @ 1.260-1270v, LLC level 3, offset + 0.005 ,Turbo Boost Voltage @ +0.031 and all the other settings on same as the guide on full load on Prime.

My config:

Asrock z77 extreme 4
i5 3570k
8gb ddr3 Corsair Vengeance Pro 9-9-9-24 CL9
SSD Kingston HyperX 120GB
HDD Seagate 1TB
Psu Corsair TX750

im doing anything wrong?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I'm not sure why CPU-z is not displaying the correct speed


It's not just cpu-z though... The multi is not changing across the board... No benchmark is showing it go over 4400 even though the bios displays 45x.. Ughhh lol


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samusaw*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Can any help me with a question? This guide are the best one i have found. On Geting closer topic:
> 
> Now we will be working with both CPU multiplier and Turbo Boost Voltage.
> 
> All settings should be set from the previous section.
> 
> Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with Turbo Boost voltage increase.
> 
> TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".
> 
> PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
> FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
> FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.
> 
> Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a nice easy overclock, precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.
> 
> My question is about Turbo Boost Voltage Increase, all the way i will set offset to + 0.005 and just work with Turbo Boost voltage?
> 
> Im right now on 4.4ghz @ 1.260-1270v, LLC level 3, offset + 0.005 ,Turbo Boost Voltage @ +0.031 and all the other settings on same as the guide on full load on Prime.
> 
> My config:
> 
> Asrock z77 extreme 4
> i5 3570k
> 8gb ddr3 Corsair Vengeance Pro 9-9-9-24 CL9
> SSD Kingston HyperX 120GB
> HDD Seagate 1TB
> Psu Corsair TX750
> 
> im doing anything wrong?


It depends, some times your idle can be too high or too low with a +0.005 offset. What is the idle vcore?


----------



## Samusaw

Sorry, here i forgot to quote.


----------



## Samusaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> It depends, some times your idle can be too high or too low with a +0.005 offset. What is the idle vcore?


Lucky, right now on idle i got 0.968v.

The guide works with Turbo Boost Voltage. May i continue incrementing Turbo Boost Voltage to got 4.5ghz? Or bump offset?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samusaw*
> 
> Lucky, right now on idle i got 0.968v.
> 
> The guide works with Turbo Boost Voltage. May i continue incrementing Turbo Boost Voltage to got 4.5ghz? Or bump offset?


Leave your offset at a +0.005 otherwise you will increase your idle vcore also. Increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize the full load Vcore.


----------



## Samusaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Leave your offset at a +0.005 otherwise you will increase your idle vcore also. Increase additional turbo voltage to stabilize the full load Vcore.


1.288v is to much for 4.4ghz?

Anyone have a overclock with a 3570K + asrock z77 extreme4 at 4.6Ghz or higher? If yes could post your settings?


----------



## Lucky 23

That voltage looks fine. Would P95 get errors at a lower voltage?


----------



## Samusaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> That voltage looks fine. Would P95 get errors at a lower voltage?


Yes, BSOD with lower. For 4.5ghz what do you think is not to high vcore? 1.35v are high for 4.5?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samusaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> That voltage looks fine. Would P95 get errors at a lower voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, BSOD with lower. For 4.5ghz what do you think is not to high vcore? 1.35v are high for 4.5?
Click to expand...

1.350 is acceptable at 45x. However, I think you should read about the voltage reporting in the Z77extreme4. As there is a probability that you are running closer to 1.45 if you are getting 1.35 in CPU-Z


----------



## Samusaw

Thanks for this video, help me a lot.

Guys im at 4.4ghz @ 1.288 stable 1 hour of test on prime95 large fft test, i know just one hour dont show me a clear stable over... so at Battlefield4 game stop working after 5-8 minutes. That was a unstable overclock right? Time to change PLL Voltage or increase turbo boost?

Im right now on offset + 0.005v, turbo boost + 0.005, LLC level 1 (max).


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samusaw*
> 
> Thanks for this video, help me a lot.
> 
> Guys im at 4.4ghz @ 1.288 stable 1 hour of test on prime95 large fft test, i know just one hour dont show me a clear stable over... so at Battlefield4 game stop working after 5-8 minutes. That was a unstable overclock right? Time to change PLL Voltage or increase turbo boost?
> 
> Im right now on offset + 0.005v, turbo boost + 0.005, LLC level 1 (max).


Games shouldn't crash like that... Does it do it consistently? Like it wasn't just a fluke? Sounds like it. If I pass prime I pass any game...


----------



## Samusaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Games shouldn't crash like that... Does it do it consistently? Like it wasn't just a fluke? Sounds like it. If I pass prime I pass any game...


Thanks for reply,

Its not a fluke, happens a lot. I think i need to test 12 hours prime or any adjust in bios?


----------



## brandotip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samusaw*
> 
> Thanks for reply,
> 
> Its not a fluke, happens a lot. I think i need to test 12 hours prime or any adjust in bios?


Do you also have your GPU overclocked? That sounds more like display device driver crashing


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samusaw*
> 
> Thanks for reply,
> 
> Its not a fluke, happens a lot. I think i need to test 12 hours prime or any adjust in bios?


Stress your system using Prime 95 Blend or Small FFT. The Large FFT is mainly for stressing your RAM


----------



## Samusaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandotip*
> 
> Do you also have your GPU overclocked? That sounds more like display device driver crashing


I got one profile for my 760 overclock on Asus GPU Tweak, but last night the vga was not overclocked. The profile isn't starting on windows startup. So after alot of game crash i bumped up Turbo Voltage and it stopped. But i can't understand why stable in prime95 and not in only 5 minutes of BF4. I will run prime95 for 12 hours, did you think its a way?


----------



## LiranV

Is it possible that my 3570k is stable with offset of +0.005 and turbo offset of +0.004 (the minimum offsets) on 44x?
By now it passed 8 hours of prime95 blend test.


----------



## Samusaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiranV*
> 
> Is it possible that my 3570k is stable with offset of +0.005 and turbo offset of +0.004 (the minimum offsets) on 44x?
> By now it passed 8 hours of prime95 blend test.


i got the same spot with same voltages, but if you play BF4 you probably do not have a stable computer.


----------



## HarryThe Horse

I love reading this thread - my daily "fix",









i7 3770K now, but I'm still a geriatric overclocker - around 500 years ago I held the overclock.com record for one week for an Althlon XP 3200+ on air. Only a week because someone else is always faster of course (Helloooo Nick S)

There were no guides in those days and my rig sounded like a 747 Jumbo Jet during take off. My wife was never amused. The CPU surface areas were so small they were impossible to cool efficiently.

*HAVE FUN GUYS*


----------



## aGriff

Awesome guide you have here, it has helped sharpen my overclocking abilities! I have a few questions and concerns as I am rather new to this and unsure about a few things that I can do. I have achieved a 1hr stable OC in Prime95 @ 4.9GHz with a max of 1.504v (I realize this is pretty high) . However, I have been messing around with offset vs. turbo voltage and it almost seems to be more stable when I use more of an offset voltage boost rather than increasing my turbo voltages. Why is this, or am I just perceiving things to be more stable? Here are a few few setups I have tried and seem to be rather stable for the most part: (I should say I have a custom water loop and my temps haven't reach over ~86)

49 x 100 [+.207V Turbo; +100mV offset; Internal PLL Enabled; DRAM 1.560V; VTT 1.075V; PCH 1.059V; PLL 1.794] About 25minutes stable 1.504V max
49 x 100 [+.148V Turbo; +150mV offset; Internal PLL Enabled; DRAM 1.560V; VTT 1.075V; PCH 1.059V; PLL 1.794] About 55minutes stable 1.512V max
48 x 100 [+.168V Turbo; +50mV offset; Internal PLL Enabled; DRAM 1.560V; VTT 1.075V; PCH 1.059V; PLL 1.794] About 20minutes stable *not sure

Why am I having better results with a higher offset and lower turbo boost? From what I have gathered from this thread, it shouldn't really make a difference? Is 1.504V too high? I would have liked to have a chip that could get me to around 5GHz with 1.5V but 4.9 isn't bad. I appreciate any help/ incite.

Thanks

EDIT: Forgot to mention I am running a 3770k with a Pro3 Gen3 MoBo (1333MHz Ram an issue?)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Awesome guide you have here, it has helped sharpen my overclocking abilities! I have a few questions and concerns as I am rather new to this and unsure about a few things that I can do. I have achieved a 1hr stable OC in Prime95 @ 4.9GHz with a max of 1.504v (I realize this is pretty high) . However, I have been messing around with offset vs. turbo voltage and it almost seems to be more stable when I use more of an offset voltage boost rather than increasing my turbo voltages. Why is this, or am I just perceiving things to be more stable? Here are a few few setups I have tried and seem to be rather stable for the most part: (I should say I have a custom water loop and my temps haven't reach over ~86)
> 
> 49 x 100 [+.207V Turbo; +100mV offset; Internal PLL Enabled; DRAM 1.560V; VTT 1.075V; PCH 1.059V; PLL 1.794] About 25minutes stable 1.504V max
> 49 x 100 [+.148V Turbo; +150mV offset; Internal PLL Enabled; DRAM 1.560V; VTT 1.075V; PCH 1.059V; PLL 1.794] About 55minutes stable 1.512V max
> 48 x 100 [+.168V Turbo; +50mV offset; Internal PLL Enabled; DRAM 1.560V; VTT 1.075V; PCH 1.059V; PLL 1.794] About 20minutes stable *not sure
> 
> Why am I having better results with a higher offset and lower turbo boost? From what I have gathered from this thread, it shouldn't really make a difference? Is 1.504V too high? I would have liked to have a chip that could get me to around 5GHz with 1.5V but 4.9 isn't bad. I appreciate any help/ incite.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention I am running a 3770k with a Pro3 Gen3 MoBo (1333MHz Ram an issue?)


I actually have notice the exact same thing when trying to stabilize 5.0+, despite being stable at idle with a negative offset, my board seems to top out stability adding turbo around +190mV, and then I have to add offset, otherwise I get WHEA errors frequently. Could be the VRMs deliver the offset and turbo independent of one another, and we are maxing out the ability of the boards to deliver turbo. That is just a hypothesis, and I have nothing to back it up other than anecdotal evidence and a hunch.

Yeah, 1.504 is high for a daily overclock. I don't have much room to talk, as I run 1.45 for 5.0 every day. I dont know what type of longevity you are looking for out of your chip, but running 1.5 is as high as I have seen it pushed for daily use, and very few do it because it will burn out quicker. I have been at 1.45 for about two years on this 3570k, and have not noticed any appreciable degradation. Maybe a little bit, but I have changed allot of components including GPUs, power supply, and overclocked the dog snot out of my RAM, so any of those things could also account for the minor additional voltage that it requires now compared to two years ago.


----------



## aGriff

Interesting, sounds like you got an awesome chip! Have you taken it any further/ Where is the point where the increased voltage affects the longevity of the chip? (I would assume typically anything above 1.4ish) Personally I think that I will move back down to 4.8, I would prefer to have my chip last atleast 3 more years. Risking it for an extra 100mhz probably isn't worth it. However, I am going to continue to testing things by pushing a higher offset. It almost seems like I use less volts to get the same result, basically what you said makes sense that the board is reaching its peak abilities. Is it possible to get better results with direct contact to the die? Thank you for you help and advice.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Interesting, sounds like you got an awesome chip! Have you taken it any further/ Where is the point where the increased voltage affects the longevity of the chip? (I would assume typically anything above 1.4ish) Personally I think that I will move back down to 4.8, I would prefer to have my chip last atleast 3 more years. Risking it for an extra 100mhz probably isn't worth it. However, I am going to continue to testing things by pushing a higher offset. It almost seems like I use less volts to get the same result, basically what you said makes sense that the board is reaching its peak abilities. Is it possible to get better results with direct contact to the die? Thank you for you help and advice.


I think anything above 1.2 will technically see an accelerated rate of decay, and that is based on intels target voltage and 5 year intentions. However, the general talk around the water cooler is anywhere up to 1.35 being "safe" and 1.5 being "max" My plans are very much centered around the idea of an upgrade to x99, so I am fairly confident that my 3570k will take the abuse for a few more months.

Yes, direct die water cooling helps, simply because the cooler you can get your chip, the less voltage it requires. I am running direct die mounted water cooling.


----------



## Samusaw

WHEA Erros sounds my OC are not completely stable right?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samusaw*
> 
> WHEA Erros sounds my OC are not completely stable right?


Correct. WHEA is a corrected hardware error, as opposed to a fatal hardware error. So if you get WHEA then you are close.


----------



## Samusaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Correct. WHEA is a corrected hardware error, as opposed to a fatal hardware error. So if you get WHEA then you are close.


Time to bump Turbo Voltage?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samusaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Correct. WHEA is a corrected hardware error, as opposed to a fatal hardware error. So if you get WHEA then you are close.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to bump Turbo Voltage?
Click to expand...

indeed


----------



## Samusaw

Guys, i really think i got a bad chip. Im at 4.4ghz @ 1.288v and still getting WHEA erros. I think 1.288 is already to much. What im doing wrong?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samusaw*
> 
> Guys, i really think i got a bad chip. Im at 4.4ghz @ 1.288v and still getting WHEA erros. I think 1.288 is already to much. What im doing wrong?


That does not sound like a golden chip but plenty of people are in the order of 1.35 for 4.5, which sounds like about where you would be.

If you are still getting WHEA, it is most likely (almost certain) that you require more VCore. You might try adding offset instead of turbo just to switch things up. Have you tweaked any of your secondary voltages? Overclocked your RAM?


----------



## Samusaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That does not sound like a golden chip but plenty of people are in the order of 1.35 for 4.5, which sounds like about where you would be.
> 
> If you are still getting WHEA, it is most likely (almost certain) that you require more VCore. You might try adding offset instead of turbo just to switch things up. Have you tweaked any of your secondary voltages? Overclocked your RAM?


i will try bump offset, my RAM are with XMP Profile @ 1.5V 9-9-9-24 1600mhz and all the secondary voltages on auto. Wanna my bios settings?


----------



## Bold Eagle

Wooooottttttt - I noted in this thread 2-3 months ago about having significant stability issues and that I had to back of my OC till I isolated the issue.

Out of frustration on the w/e because the PC was not booting to OS more often than not, I had to remove the side cover and assess the unit.

Noted that the mobo error code lights weren't staying lit to display error number - replaced the CMOS battery.

Also saw the H70 had a solid layer of dust across the RAD face of the inlet fan - removed fan and vacuumed the crud so I could see again see clearly through the RAD.

Pulled and reseated Video Card.

Found a significant improvement in booting and stability.

Followed this guide and after 5mins on prime95 have 29% OC | 70C on packet | vCore 1.328:

CPU Type QuadCore Intel Core i7-2600K, 4400 MHz (44 x 100)
Motherboard Name ASRock Z68 Extreme4

Very happy!


----------



## PachAz

I mean the guide for prime95 settings say you should multiply 512 with the amount of GB on your ram right? So if I have 32GB I should insert 16384 (512x32), and if I want to use 75% of avalable ram I should insert 12288 in the box? Its kinda confusing.


----------



## catacavaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I mean the guide for prime95 settings say you should multiply 512 with the amount of GB on your ram right? So if I have 32GB I should insert 16384 (512x32), and if I want to use 75% of avalable ram I should insert 12288 in the box? Its kinda confusing.


yup, your ram in GB * 512 = half your ram in MB, its basically the same, if you have 32GB ram 75% of that would be 24576 (32768*.75)


----------



## PachAz

So you mean I should insert 24576 or 12288 if I want to stress 75% of 32GB ram?


----------



## catacavaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> So you mean I should insert 24576 or 12288 if I want to stress 75% of 32GB ram?


24576, 12288 would be 37.5%


----------



## PachAz

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Lukas026

hello there

I know its a bit late to the game, but I have one more Intel Ivy Bridge i5 3570k coming in and I wanted to ask some basic question regarding overclocking before I start. I am not an overclocking newb but also I am no expert so feel free to describe all whats needed to be









My testing RIG:

intel core i5 3570
Noctua NH-D15 (push / pull)
MSI Z77Mpower
Kingston 8GB 2400 Mhz
Samsung SSD
Corasir AX860
Windows 7 Pro 64bit

Questions:

1) Whats max voltage you should advice on air cooling to use ?
2) Is there any other crucial voltages with Ivy overclicking than CPU Vcore / Dram Voltage and CPUPLL ?
3) What is some mediocore OC for this kind of chip ?
4) Is Prime 95 28.5 (new version) blend test with 90% RAM still good stress tester ?
5)IS max safe temp while testing in Prime 95 still 95C or is there some catch ?

Thanks in advance crowd


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hello there
> 
> I know its a bit late to the game, but I have one more Intel Ivy Bridge i5 3570k coming in and I wanted to ask some basic question regarding overclocking before I start. I am not an overclocking newb but also I am no expert so feel free to describe all whats needed to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My testing RIG:
> 
> intel core i5 3570
> Noctua NH-D15 (push / pull)
> MSI Z77Mpower
> Kingston 8GB 2400 Mhz
> Samsung SSD
> Corasir AX860
> Windows 7 Pro 64bit
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) Whats max voltage you should advice on air cooling to use ?
> 2) Is there any other crucial voltages with Ivy overclicking than CPU Vcore / Dram Voltage and CPUPLL ?
> 3) What is some mediocore OC for this kind of chip ?
> 4) Is Prime 95 28.5 (new version) blend test with 90% RAM still good stress tester ?
> 5)IS max safe temp while testing in Prime 95 still 95C or is there some catch ?
> 
> Thanks in advance crowd


Let me preface these answers, by saying that you have stumbled into the ASRock thread, and you have an MSI board. However, all of your questions are non-board specific, so I will give it a go. But if you want board specific help, you might refine your search a bit.

1. Max voltage on air for a reasonable life expectancy is 1.35
2. Nope, VCore should be all you need to worry about for the CPU \
3. 4.5 under 1.35 is what you should be expecting.
4. P95 is still top dog in my eyes.
5. That is up to you to decide, 105 it will shut down to save itself, 95C or 100C is when it will start to throttle, I dont remember which, but I would advise you pick a lower number, something like 80-85.

Ivy Bridge is real simple to overclock, no secondary voltages, and no BCLK to work with. Just VCore and multiplier (unless you are going for bigger overclocks)


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Let me preface these answers, by saying that you have stumbled into the ASRock thread, and you have an MSI board. However, all of your questions are non-board specific, so I will give it a go. But if you want board specific help, you might refine your search a bit.
> 
> 1. Max voltage on air for a reasonable life expectancy is 1.35
> 2. Nope, VCore should be all you need to worry about for the CPU \
> 3. 4.5 under 1.35 is what you should be expecting.
> 4. P95 is still top dog in my eyes.
> 5. That is up to you to decide, 105 it will shut down to save itself, 95C or 100C is when it will start to throttle, I dont remember which, but I would advise you pick a lower number, something like 80-85.
> 
> Ivy Bridge is real simple to overclock, no secondary voltages, and no BCLK to work with. Just VCore and multiplier (unless you are going for bigger overclocks)


thank you very much for the answers

I have delidded my i5 3570k today and temps dropped from 10C to 15C - it was worth it









I tried to run Prime 95 for an hour with 4800 Mhz @ 1.4 Vcore and max temp was 76C. Is it okay to run it 24/7 ? I am planning to run this CPU for like a year / two max. My Noctua NH-D15 is doing a realy great job









Lukas


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Let me preface these answers, by saying that you have stumbled into the ASRock thread, and you have an MSI board. However, all of your questions are non-board specific, so I will give it a go. But if you want board specific help, you might refine your search a bit.
> 
> 1. Max voltage on air for a reasonable life expectancy is 1.35
> 2. Nope, VCore should be all you need to worry about for the CPU \
> 3. 4.5 under 1.35 is what you should be expecting.
> 4. P95 is still top dog in my eyes.
> 5. That is up to you to decide, 105 it will shut down to save itself, 95C or 100C is when it will start to throttle, I dont remember which, but I would advise you pick a lower number, something like 80-85.
> 
> Ivy Bridge is real simple to overclock, no secondary voltages, and no BCLK to work with. Just VCore and multiplier (unless you are going for bigger overclocks)
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much for the answers
> 
> I have delidded my i5 3570k today and temps dropped from 10C to 15C - it was worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to run Prime 95 for an hour with 4800 Mhz @ 1.4 Vcore and max temp was 76C. Is it okay to run it 24/7 ? I am planning to run this CPU for like a year / two max. My Noctua NH-D15 is doing a realy great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lukas
Click to expand...

If you are on a 2 year plan, then you should be fine. I run more voltage than that daily through mine and have had no issues for the last year and some change. Good temps for that VCore.


----------



## Lukas026

I am planning to run 24h stress test with Prime 95 (ver.28.5) Blend /w 90% memory. If it will pass, I am keeping it









Anyhow, is 4800 Mhz Ivy Bridge comparable to Haswell refresh processors ? I mean if something like this can be said:

"Ivy Bridge 3570k @ 4800 Mhz will perfrom same as Haswell Refresh 4690k @ 4000 Mhz".

Is there any comparsion so far ?

Thanks


----------



## Neckbeard13

*ASRock Edition* - Page 816

Look in Forums-->Intel--> CPUs, I'm sure Ivy vs Haswell has been hashed out many of times there.


----------



## Klocek001

Have any of you tried OC with power saving on ? I read it's supposed to be off, but....

I've been trying to achieve a stable 4,8 on 2500k with offset voltage, but in order for it to be really stable I have to use -0,050 offset, which gives me 1,41v in p95 (on z77 extreme 4, so it's probably around 1,5v). Now, when I try to OC with power saving on I have to crank up the voltage to +0,010, but the reading in hwmonitor is 1,36v and the system is stable. Does the power saving function distort the vcore reading result even more? If not, I don't know any reason why I shouldn't use it to OC


----------



## Neckbeard13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Have any of you tried OC with power saving on ? I read it's supposed to be off, but....
> 
> I've been trying to achieve a stable 4,8 on 2500k with offset voltage, but in order for it to be really stable I have to use -0,050 offset, which gives me 1,41v in p95 (on z77 extreme 4, so it's probably around 1,5v). Now, when I try to OC with power saving on I have to crank up the voltage to +0,010, but the reading in hwmonitor is 1,36v and the system is stable. Does the power saving function distort the vcore reading result even more? If not, I don't know any reason why I shouldn't use it to OC


Would,nt rely on HWmonitor for voltage readings.


----------



## Klocek001

What would you rely on ?


----------



## Neckbeard13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Have any of you tried OC with power saving on ? I read it's supposed to be off, but....
> 
> I've been trying to achieve a stable 4,8 on 2500k with offset voltage, but in order for it to be really stable I have to use -0,050 offset, which gives me 1,41v in p95 (on z77 extreme 4, so it's probably around 1,5v). Now, when I try to OC with power saving on I have to crank up the voltage to +0,010, but the reading in hwmonitor is 1,36v and the system is stable. Does the power saving function distort the vcore reading result even more? If not, I don't know any reason why I shouldn't use it to OC


Do you need to hit that much to stay stable under load? You mention the offset but not the min stable voltage under load. If your idle voltage is kool you can adjust the disparity in load voltage thru LLC1-5 and or turbo voltage.


----------



## Neckbeard13

Look at it like this, says the OP,

"Power Saving Mode: Disabled
~If this option is not shown then don't worry about it.
~No power saving when trying to overclock.
~This is a proprietary feature from ASRock and simply lowers your Vcore by 0.1v to "save power".

You have several ways that are more efficient and flexable then building your OC around this fixed feature.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Have any of you tried OC with power saving on ? I read it's supposed to be off, but....
> 
> I've been trying to achieve a stable 4,8 on 2500k with offset voltage, but in order for it to be really stable I have to use -0,050 offset, which gives me 1,41v in p95 (on z77 extreme 4, so it's probably around 1,5v). Now, when I try to OC with power saving on I have to crank up the voltage to +0,010, but the reading in hwmonitor is 1,36v and the system is stable. Does the power saving function distort the vcore reading result even more? If not, I don't know any reason why I shouldn't use it to OC


Are you referring to Power Saving Mode? if so then leave this disabled.

Use CPU-z to monitor your Vcore while running Prime 95. Are you using Additional turbo voltage as well?

What is your idle vcore with the +0.010 offset?


----------



## Klocek001

I haven't really used additional turbo before but it hasn't taken me long to figure it out.. Now I'm much lower at idle (0,86-0,88), and around 1,36v in p95 at 4800MHz. And I've turned off the power saving option like you said. I didn't change my LLC, it's set to 5. Now I just wonder what the real voltage could be, since this board is well known to be reporting it wrong. thx for help.My idle vcore was around 0,98 before so that's quite a difference.


----------



## Lucky 23

No problem. I would also suggest increasing your LLC to level 2 or 3.

You might want to look into a multimeter to get an accurate voltage reading.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I haven't really used additional turbo before but it hasn't taken me long to figure it out.. Now I'm much lower at idle (0,86-0,88), and around 1,36v in p95 at 4800MHz. And I've turned off the power saving option like you said. I didn't change my LLC, it's set to 5. Now I just wonder what the real voltage could be, since this board is well known to be reporting it wrong. thx for help.My idle vcore was around 0,98 before so that's quite a difference.


I have the same voltage issue, CPU-Z shows 1.352 and a DMM shows 1.42. However, LLC also has been shown to affect the level of miscalculation, so dont use my numbers as a hard fact for your board, but it might help you ball park it for a general idea. With that much voltage, you probably want to change your LLC, as the spikes are likely higher than what you would consider comfortable.


----------



## Klocek001

Yes, I changed it from 5 t o 3 (seems to work the best at 3). Now I'm still at 4,8 GHz but the vcore is between 1,304 and 1,328 in p95 (cpu-z reading that is, of course). I still have to do a 10+ hour test, but I think I'm close to a decent result. From what you wrote I think the real vcore might be around 1,38v, which is fine with me, but I gotta get a mm to be sure.

I see we've got the same board, what's your revision ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Yes, I changed it from 5 t o 3 (seems to work the best at 3). Now I'm still at 4,8 GHz but the vcore is between 1,304 and 1,328 in p95 (cpu-z reading that is, of course). I still have to do a 10+ hour test, but I think I'm close to a decent result. From what you wrote I think the real vcore might be around 1,38v, which is fine with me, but I gotta get a mm to be sure.
> 
> I see we've got the same board, what's your revision ?


I was unaware they put out a revision in the first place, so I have no idea. I got mine right when Ivy Bridge dropped. But if you are referring to BIOS version I am on 2.90 I believe.

If you are reliable with a soldering iron, I would suggest running some leads to the back of the board, its kind of a pain in the rear to use a DMM on the board when it is installed, even with a socket cutout in the mobo tray.


----------



## Klocek001

I got a question: what can I do if my cpu is stable at load when the voltage goes up but I get blue screen in idle. I've been testing it for a few days now, it passes several hours of p95 and never freezes in games, but I get a blue screen once or twice a days when playing music or the like. My setting is -0,060v in offset, min vcore I've noticed these past few days is 0,888. Currently I'm back to default UEFI settings (min vcore 0,960) to check whether this is the real reason (maybe it's the HDD?). Thx for any help.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I got a question: what can I do if my cpu is stable at load when the voltage goes up but I get blue screen in idle. I've been testing it for a few days now, it passes several hours of p95 and never freezes in games, but I get a blue screen once or twice a days when playing music or the like. My setting is -0,060v in offset, min vcore I've noticed these past few days is 0,888. Currently I'm back to default UEFI settings (min vcore 0,960) to check whether this is the real reason (maybe it's the HDD?). Thx for any help.


Add more offset voltage and remove the exact same amount of turbo voltage. I would suggest +.005 offset, and remove 60 from turbo voltage. Negative offset is really not suggested in the first place for this very reason.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Add more offset voltage and remove the exact same amount of turbo voltage. I would suggest +.005 offset, and remove 60 from turbo voltage. Negative offset is really not suggested in the first place for this very reason.


I don't use turbo voltage. My cpu is stable at load!







that's the problem. I don't know how to change the idle voltage without affecting the x48 voltage.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Add more offset voltage and remove the exact same amount of turbo voltage. I would suggest +.005 offset, and remove 60 from turbo voltage. Negative offset is really not suggested in the first place for this very reason.


Lol! I just down clocked my CPU to 4.4ghz from 4.6 and I'm running a -0.100 offset on llc2 with my asrock itx board. 1.272v load. I'm sure I can go lower... Something like .920v idle...


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Lol! I just down clocked my CPU to 4.4ghz from 4.6 and I'm running a -0.100 offset on llc2 with my asrock itx board. 1.272v load. I'm sure I can go lower... Something like .920v idle...


yeah I've been running the same -0.100 offset with LLC5 (1,232 load and aroud 0,90v idle) for months and I was sure it's stable. Until now... I've been getting BSODs in idle with -0.600 offset five consectuive days...

As for the "how low I can go" part of discussion I even had my 2500k with -0,145 offset (0,82v idle). I even thought that might be stable, but now I can see it isn't.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> yeah I've been running the same -0.100 offset with LLC5 (1,232 load and aroud 0,90v idle) for months and I was sure it's stable. Until now... I've been getting BSODs in idle with -0.600 offset five consectuive days...
> 
> As for the "how low I can go" part of discussion I even had my 2500k with -0,145 offset (0,82v idle). I even thought that might be stable, but now I can see it isn't.


At 4.2 I needed -0.150 to get a voltage that was stable. I think my idle voltage was 0.888v or something... Lol. My chip can take under 1.2 for stock clocks... I prob only need 1.25 for 4.4ghz but I havent tested it yet...


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> yeah I've been running the same -0.100 offset with LLC5 (1,232 load and aroud 0,90v idle) for months and I was sure it's stable. Until now... I've been getting BSODs in idle with -0.600 offset five consectuive days...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> At 4.2 I needed -0.150 to get a voltage that was stable. I think my idle voltage was 0.888v or something... Lol. My chip can take under 1.2 for stock clocks... I prob only need 1.25 for 4.4ghz but I havent tested it yet...


My chip can take under 1,2v too, it just doesn't seem to handle undervolting too well.

What I did was go from .89v idle to .96v (stock idle voltage). I haven't really tried anything in between yet.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Add more offset voltage and remove the exact same amount of turbo voltage. I would suggest +.005 offset, and remove 60 from turbo voltage. Negative offset is really not suggested in the first place for this very reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use turbo voltage. My cpu is stable at load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the problem. I don't know how to change the idle voltage without affecting the x48 voltage.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> yeah I've been running the same -0.100 offset with LLC5 (1,232 load and aroud 0,90v idle) for months and I was sure it's stable. Until now... I've been getting BSODs in idle with -0.600 offset five consectuive days...
> 
> As for the "how low I can go" part of discussion I even had my 2500k with -0,145 offset (0,82v idle). I even thought that might be stable, but now I can see it isn't.


I still think the negative offset needs to go. If your CPU is stable stock at idle, but not when you are overclocked with negative offset....the negative offset is the heart of your problem.

You might just have to find a higher overclock that will utilize the extra .060


----------



## Lucky 23

I agree with inedenimadam, your idle is too low which is causing the BSODs. My 2500k didn't seem to like anything below a 0.96v idle.

You can still use a negative offset as long as your idle is at .96v or higher. I'm using a -0.010 offset which allows me to idle at .972v


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I agree with inedenimadam, your idle is too low which is causing the BSODs. My 2500k didn't seem to like anything below a 0.96v idle.
> 
> You can still use a negative offset as long as your idle is at .96v or higher. I'm using a -0.010 offset which allows me to idle at .972v


Wow! I'm now down to -0.110v offset and an idle voltage of 0.906v... No bsod with mine...


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> My chip can take under 1,2v too, it just doesn't seem to handle undervolting too well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wow! I'm now down to -0.110v offset and an idle voltage of 0.906v... No bsod with mine...


Yeah I found out the real problem was possibly having c3 and c6 enabled with offset, lot of people reported random idle BSODs like that. As for the negative offset it's probably just like with OC - some need more or less to be stable with 1,6 GHz.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> My chip can take under 1,2v too, it just doesn't seem to handle undervolting too well.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wow! I'm now down to -0.110v offset and an idle voltage of 0.906v... No bsod with mine...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I found out the real problem was possibly having c3 and c6 enabled with offset, lot of people reported random idle BSODs like that. As for the negative offset it's probably just like with OC - some need more or less to be stable with 1,6 GHz.
Click to expand...

Glad you got it sorted out. I never ran into issues with C-States because I followed the suggestions in the guide on C-states


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wow! I'm now down to -0.110v offset and an idle voltage of 0.906v... No bsod with mine...


What multi are you OC'd to? 40-42? It might be a little more difficult when your at 45+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Yeah I found out the real problem was possibly having c3 and c6 enabled with offset, lot of people reported random idle BSODs like that. As for the negative offset it's probably just like with OC - some need more or less to be stable with 1,6 GHz.


That will do it


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What multi are you OC'd to? 40-42? It might be a little more difficult when your at 45+
> That will do it


4,4ghz
This is while gaming...


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 4,4ghz
> This is while gaming...


.94v while gaming ? What were you playing, Farmerama ?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 4,4ghz
> This is while gaming...


I don't think that is the correct full load Vcore for 4.4Ghz. What does CPU-z display when running P95?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Lol it's not. It does that every once and awhile where it's changing clocks but the vcore doesn't update right away. I'm 1.262v load @ 4.4. I needed a quick ss so I just took it while tabbed out of a game...


----------



## Bold Eagle

So 1.032 would be ok at 4.5GHz?

Clipboard01.png 50k .png file


----------



## chartiet

Sorry if this has already been addressed or is dumb question...

For the ASRock Z77 Extreme4 with Win8.1 64-bit, there are no Win8.1 64-bit driver download options via Win8.1 dl site for the SATA 3.0 and USB 3.0 drivers. There are some under Win7 64-bit site...

Which ones can/should you run? CD drivers good enough? Win7 on Win8.1 = no issues? All the other drivers I needed were under the Win8.1 link.

Thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Sorry if this has already been addressed or is dumb question...
> 
> For the ASRock Z77 Extreme4 with Win8.1 64-bit, there are no Win8.1 64-bit driver download options via Win8.1 dl site for the SATA 3.0 and USB 3.0 drivers. There are some under Win7 64-bit site...
> 
> Which ones can/should you run? CD drivers good enough? Win7 on Win8.1 = no issues? All the other drivers I needed were under the Win8.1 link.
> 
> Thanks


The windows default drivers have been solid for me for both SATA and USB. One thing is for sure, the CD based drivers are going to be oooooollllllddddd, so dont use 'em! Come to think of it, I dont have to install any drivers at all except for AMD drivers, and even the WHQL for those are reasonably new. I am on 8.1 as well.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The windows default drivers have been solid for me for both SATA and USB. One thing is for sure, the CD based drivers are going to be oooooollllllddddd, so dont use 'em! Come to think of it, I dont have to install any drivers at all except for AMD drivers, and even the WHQL for those are reasonably new. I am on 8.1 as well.


Gotcha, but since the CD drivers are that old, what options do we have for current drivers compatible with Win8.1 if they aren't provided under that category on the website and only under Win7 compatibility site. Are the necessary drivers just the Win7 onees that happen to work with Win8? The board (and it's CD's drivers) are Win8 compatible so what versions are on there? I should check.

Will the ASRock USB3 and SATA3 Win7 drivers work with Win8.1?
Will the CD versions suffice?
Roll with the windows based drivers (not preferred but mentioned honorably)?
Pound sand?
Etc. Thanks again

The whole point is to just get all the latest "Win8.1 compatible" drivers I can for the board off the ASRock website.

Additional assumption? Are the Win7 drivers forward compatible with Win8.1? Driver hardware thing and not really a software thing?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The windows default drivers have been solid for me for both SATA and USB. One thing is for sure, the CD based drivers are going to be oooooollllllddddd, so dont use 'em! Come to think of it, I dont have to install any drivers at all except for AMD drivers, and even the WHQL for those are reasonably new. I am on 8.1 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha, but since the CD drivers are that old, what options do we have for current drivers compatible with Win8.1 if they aren't provided under that category on the website and only under Win7 compatibility site. Are the necessary drivers just the Win7 onees that happen to work with Win8? The board (and it's CD's drivers) are Win8 compatible so what versions are on there? I should check.
> 
> Will the ASRock USB3 and SATA3 Win7 drivers work with Win8.1?
> Will the CD versions suffice?
> Roll with the windows based drivers (not preferred but mentioned honorably)?
> Pound sand?
> Etc. Thanks again
> 
> The whole point is to just get all the latest "Win8.1 compatible" drivers I can for the board off the ASRock website.
Click to expand...

Just roll with windows based stuff. Unless you have specific issues, then let windows handle it. The days of hunting down drivers for hardware are gone, except for exotic hardware and GPUs. Really if you dont have the yellow triangle next to anything in device manager, you should be good. Windows driver support has come a long way in the last 7 years.


----------



## Klocek001

Thew Xfast USB when enabled does the opposite thing for me - the transfer is 5 times slower than in normal USB3.0 mode. And yes, windows drivers are much more up to date, the original asrock ones are like 2 years old now.


----------



## aGriff

Hey Guys,

So recently I have been trying to stabilize my 4.9ghz OC on my 3770k, and I have been crashing during stressing in prime95 (after about 5-10mins) no BSOD just a hard reset. My temperatures are within acceptable ranges 70-80c, and my voltage settings are +.066 Turbo / +.050 offset. Overall during tests my voltage sits around 1.408-1.424. Additionally, I have not overclocked my ram and have tried to raise my voltages to fix the issue, as well I have a Season 750km power supply. I have poked around trying to figure out a quick fix but still have no idea, Maybe this is all my 3770k will do?

Oh yea I am using a z77 OC Formula.

EDIT: I figured out I was getting WHEA errors, and after increasing my voltages a few milivolts, my problem was solved. On the other hand The difference between my max core temp (85c) and my lowest core temp (69c) seems rather high. Am I missing something here? I have my CPU delid'd and cooled directly from the die using CLU.


----------



## Klocek001

If you're not OK with 85 degrees try per core OC. But if it passes p95 it's fine and 85 degrees in prime is acceptable, the normal load temps (like games and software) will be around 65 i suppose. In every chip the first core runs cooler than the others, I saw more than 10 degrees in my once.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> The difference between my max core temp (85c) and my lowest core temp (69c) seems rather high. Am I missing something here? I have my CPU delid'd and cooled directly from the die using CLU.


I wouldnt sweat it. I am direct die cooled using CLU as well. I have remounted several times in the last couple years, I still cant get all the cores to read the same.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I wouldnt sweat it. I am direct die cooled using CLU as well. I have remounted several times in the last couple years, I still cant get all the cores to read the same.


Yeah, but +10°C difference between cores is not that common.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I wouldnt sweat it. I am direct die cooled using CLU as well. I have remounted several times in the last couple years, I still cant get all the cores to read the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but +10°C difference between cores is not that common.
Click to expand...

I have always had a ~10C discrepancy when I was running 5.0 with temps in the 60-70 range. I backed down to 4.5 and now the discrepancy tops out at ~5C at 45C. So I still think pushing 1.45 and getting 10C core variation is nothing to sweat. I guess I can agree that a remount would be prudent to eliminate possible mount error, but after that I wouldnt sweat it


----------



## planty89

Hi, I need some help with my overclock if possible.

I have an Intel I5 2500k which I've been attempting to overclock to 4.0ghz. May increase it more later but I only have a 650w PSU so wasn't sure how safe that would be.

I followed all the settings in the guide and ran 'The Prime Test' getting temps of 81C max but averaging around 73C in Core Temp. Also had a Core Voltage of around 1.33V which from what I understand is quite high for an overclock of this size. So I tried reducing the Offset Voltage and have ended up at - 0.020 so far. This is giving me a max voltage of 1.272 and has lowered the max temp during load to 73C. In my BIOS it tells me that the Vcore is 1.16. Is this a problem that its showing quite a bit lower than in CPU-Z? Core Temp reports the VID at 1.35V if that makes a difference. Also wondering whether I should keep trying to lower the offset as it is stable during Prime95 so far?

My rig - I5 2500k, CM 212 EVO, ASRock Z68 extreme3 gen4, 8GB 1600mhz Ram, EVGA 780 6GB SC ATX, OCZ 650W ZS Series PSU.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *planty89*
> 
> Hi, I need some help with my overclock if possible.
> 
> I have an Intel I5 2500k which I've been attempting to overclock to 4.0ghz. May increase it more later but I only have a 650w PSU so wasn't sure how safe that would be.
> 
> I followed all the settings in the guide and ran 'The Prime Test' getting temps of 81C max but averaging around 73C in Core Temp. Also had a Core Voltage of around 1.33V which from what I understand is quite high for an overclock of this size. So I tried reducing the Offset Voltage and have ended up at - 0.020 so far. This is giving me a max voltage of 1.272 and has lowered the max temp during load to 73C. In my BIOS it tells me that the Vcore is 1.16. Is this a problem that its showing quite a bit lower than in CPU-Z? Core Temp reports the VID at 1.35V if that makes a difference. Also wondering whether I should keep trying to lower the offset as it is stable during Prime95 so far?
> 
> My rig - I5 2500k, CM 212 EVO, ASRock Z68 extreme3 gen4, 8GB 1600mhz Ram, EVGA 780 6GB SC ATX, OCZ 650W ZS Series PSU.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You should be able to get 4ghz at stock voltage... 1.2vcore... That's really hot for 4ghz also...


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *planty89*
> 
> Hi, I need some help with my overclock if possible.
> 
> I have an Intel I5 2500k which I've been attempting to overclock to 4.0ghz. May increase it more later but I only have a 650w PSU so wasn't sure how safe that would be.
> 
> I followed all the settings in the guide and ran 'The Prime Test' getting temps of 81C max but averaging around 73C in Core Temp. Also had a Core Voltage of around 1.33V which from what I understand is quite high for an overclock of this size. So I tried reducing the Offset Voltage and have ended up at - 0.020 so far. This is giving me a max voltage of 1.272 and has lowered the max temp during load to 73C. In my BIOS it tells me that the Vcore is 1.16. Is this a problem that its showing quite a bit lower than in CPU-Z? Core Temp reports the VID at 1.35V if that makes a difference. Also wondering whether I should keep trying to lower the offset as it is stable during Prime95 so far?
> 
> My rig - I5 2500k, CM 212 EVO, ASRock Z68 extreme3 gen4, 8GB 1600mhz Ram, EVGA 780 6GB SC ATX, OCZ 650W ZS Series PSU.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Your voltage is way to high for a 40 multiplier. I would suggest to continue to decrease offset, just pay attention to the idle Vcore displayed in CPU-z because this will decrease also.

BIOS does not display the full load Vcore. It only displays the current Vcore being used while in BIOS so you will need to rely on what's displayed in CPU-z.

VID doesn't matter so again only focus on CPU-z.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have always had a ~10C discrepancy when I was running 5.0 with temps in the 60-70 range. I backed down to 4.5 and now the discrepancy tops out at ~5C at 45C. So I still think pushing 1.45 and getting 10C core variation is nothing to sweat. I guess I can agree that a remount would be prudent to eliminate possible mount error, but after that I wouldnt sweat it


X2. A 10c difference between the lowest and highest core is normal


----------



## planty89

Ok thanks, I will do that and see where I get to. I'm pretty sure I need to reset my cooler and reapply thermal paste as well which might be causing some extra heat.

Do you think it's safe to go to 4.4ghz with the PSU I have? I'm planning on rebuilding my system bit by bit over the next few months, starting with a PSU. Thinking of the EVGA 1000W G2, I know it's overkill for my current system but I want it to last for a long time and not be restricted by it in future.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *planty89*
> 
> Ok thanks, I will do that and see where I get to. I'm pretty sure I need to reset my cooler and reapply thermal paste as well which might be causing some extra heat.
> 
> Do you think it's safe to go to 4.4ghz with the PSU I have? I'm planning on rebuilding my system bit by bit over the next few months, starting with a PSU. Thinking of the EVGA 1000W G2, I know it's overkill for my current system but I want it to last for a long time and not be restricted by it in future.


Your current PSU is plenty to overclock on.


----------



## planty89

Well I've managed to get it to 1.2v during the prime test now with max temp of 68c so far. 15 mins into the test. Before I started the test it was idling at 0.848v, is there a minimum core voltage for idle or is it just as long as it's stable? Sorry if these are simple questions, haven't overclocked before and can't seem to get a definitive answer by googling!

Might try and bump it up to 4.4 over the weekend since you say my PSU is sufficient


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *planty89*
> 
> Well I've managed to get it to 1.2v during the prime test now with max temp of 68c so far. 15 mins into the test. Before I started the test it was idling at 0.848v, is there a minimum core voltage for idle or is it just as long as it's stable? Sorry if these are simple questions, haven't overclocked before and can't seem to get a definitive answer by googling!
> 
> Might try and bump it up to 4.4 over the weekend since you say my PSU is sufficient


There is not a minimum core voltage for idle. Generally people idle between .85-.95, sometimes lower, sometimes higher. Let P95 run longer than 15 minutes, because the hottest test actually starts at about 15 minutes in, so you dont even know how hot it is going to get, but my guess is 10-15C higher from 15-30 minutes.

Good luck!


----------



## planty89

So I'm now at 4.4Ghz with a max temp of 80C after an hour of Prime95. No errors or warnings. The Core Voltage goes up to 1.296V max which is the lowest I can go without crashing under P95. How does that sound? Idle temps are around 41-44C for the hottest core and Vcore is 0.92.

Looking around online, 80C still seems high for 4.4Ghz so I've ordered some more thermal paste (along with the PSU I mentioned) and will reseat the CPU cooler when it arrives. I built this PC nearly 3 years ago and it's my first build so pretty sure I didn't do the paste part right.

Thanks again for the advice, much appreciated!


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *planty89*
> 
> Hi, I need some help with my overclock if possible.
> 
> I have an Intel I5 2500k which I've been attempting to overclock to 4.0ghz. May increase it more later but I only have a 650w PSU so wasn't sure how safe that would be.
> 
> I followed all the settings in the guide and ran 'The Prime Test' getting temps of 81C max but averaging around 73C in Core Temp. Also had a Core Voltage of around 1.33V which from what I understand is quite high for an overclock of this size. So I tried reducing the Offset Voltage and have ended up at - 0.020 so far. This is giving me a max voltage of 1.272 and has lowered the max temp during load to 73C. In my BIOS it tells me that the Vcore is 1.16. Is this a problem that its showing quite a bit lower than in CPU-Z? Core Temp reports the VID at 1.35V if that makes a difference. Also wondering whether I should keep trying to lower the offset as it is stable during Prime95 so far?
> 
> My rig - I5 2500k, CM 212 EVO, ASRock Z68 extreme3 gen4, 8GB 1600mhz Ram, EVGA 780 6GB SC ATX, OCZ 650W ZS Series PSU.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Here's how I managed 4,8 at the lowest possible vcore: start with establishing the sort of vcore you need to pass like 6-8 hrs of p95 (it was 1,34 in my case, I also own a 2500k so that may be a hint). Then I set offset to -0,100 (should be rock stable as long as you disable c3 and c6). Then I used Additional Turbo Voltage to determine how much voltage I needed to hit 1,34v in p95 (In games it should be like 1,325 maybe).

81 degrees sound hot as hell at 1,33, you probably have the same issue as smoe other ASRock users, including me - wrong voltage reading. But I wouldn't sweat 81 degrees in p95 as long as you stay under 70 in games. Did you set up your system yourself ? I know they always say not to screw the heatsink too tight, but pushing it to the limit really makes a difference, just be careful.

If you're having temperature issues try e.g. 4,4 GHz at 1,24. Should drop the temperatures in prime by 10 degrees and still be a nice OC. This probably shouldn't even require any additional turbo volts.


----------



## andrewxd123

Hi everyone,

New member here. This is my first time doing an overclock. I've been following this guide and I was just looking for some clarification before I continue.

In the Overclocking Limit section of the guide, It has directions for some of the different Voltage values. Where can I set these values on my computer? I can't seem to find anywhere to even view most of the values other than Vcore. Am I supposed to actually set Max and Min values somewhere, or am I supposed to just monitor those values while I run the tests?

Also just to clarify, is all the overclocking itself (changing CPU multiplier) done by changing BIOS settings, and then logging into Windows the monitor and run the tests?

Thanks!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewxd123*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> New member here. This is my first time doing an overclock. I've been following this guide and I was just looking for some clarification before I continue.
> 
> In the Overclocking Limit section of the guide, It has directions for some of the different Voltage values. Where can I set these values on my computer? I can't seem to find anywhere to even view most of the values other than Vcore. Am I supposed to actually set Max and Min values somewhere, or am I supposed to just monitor those values while I run the tests?
> 
> Also just to clarify, is all the overclocking itself (changing CPU multiplier) done by changing BIOS settings, and then logging into Windows the monitor and run the tests?
> 
> Thanks!


ALL of the settings...voltage, multiplier, LLC, DRAM, Cstates...are set in the UEFI (BIOS). The only thing you need to change in windows is your power settings to high performance.

Really, overclocking on sandy/ivy is very easy...after you have all the static things set (LLC, DRAM, Cstates, power limits) according to the guide on the first page...the only two settings you will be changing are turbo voltage, and multiplier....the others you can play with later down the road if you feel froggy and want to get 5.0 or something
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> 81 degrees sound hot as hell at 1,33, you probably have the same issue as smoe other ASRock users, including me - wrong voltage reading. But I wouldn't sweat 81 degrees in p95 as long as you stay under 70 in games. Did you set up your system yourself ? I know they always say not to screw the heatsink too tight, but pushing it to the limit really makes a difference, just be careful.


He has a 212 Evo...not exactly the pinacle of performance when it comes to keeping Ivy tame. 81 at 1.33 in P95 is actually not bad on a single stack air cooler.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *planty89*
> 
> Ok thanks, I will do that and see where I get to. I'm pretty sure I need to reset my cooler and reapply thermal paste as well which might be causing some extra heat.
> 
> Do you think it's safe to go to 4.4ghz with the PSU I have? I'm planning on rebuilding my system bit by bit over the next few months, starting with a PSU. Thinking of the EVGA 1000W G2, I know it's overkill for my current system but I want it to last for a long time and not be restricted by it in future.


Man 650W is always going to be enough unless you're planning multi gpu, like SLI or Crossfire.I bet my old XFX 450W could handle 4,4 GHz with 780. As for the heat, it would only take you like an hour to reapply the paste and screw the cooler right again, I suggest you do that as soon as you can.


----------



## planty89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Man 650W is always going to be enough unless you're planning multi gpu, like SLI or Crossfire.I bet my old XFX 450W could handle 4,4 GHz with 780. As for the heat, it would only take you like an hour to reapply the paste and screw the cooler right again, I suggest you do that as soon as you can.


Actually I am planning on picking up another 780 for sli at some point







I've recently got into racing sims so have bought 3 monitors and want to run them with a bit higher settings. I just want to have the power there to expand or overclock in future without having to worry.

As for reapplying the thermal paste, I've got some mx-4 coming in a few days so will definitely be doing that. As I said, I'm pretty certain I didn't do the best job before with it so it can't hurt. I tested some games for a couple of hours earlier and the temps generally stayed under 70 although they did max at 73 at one point.

My 212 Evo has a fan on both sides, pretty sure it came like that but not 100%. Might have added one, looking at them now and they seem to only come with a single fan. I just checked my order history and it's definitely an Evo. Is that worth upgrading as well?


----------



## aGriff

Hey does any one happen to have the naked Ivy kit w/ their EK supremacy? I've been having issues with my temps being kinda high (I think), given I'm running a custom loop. I have a few questions if so! Are you using CLU thermal compound? If so, did you apply some on both the water block/ the die? Also, did you lap your water block/ is it a full copper block (mine is nickel plated)? And finally what jet plate have you been using?

These are some things I am going to test on my own, but a little incite/ experience would be awesome.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> 1.Hey does any one happen to have the naked Ivy kit w/ their EK supremacy?
> 2.Are you using CLU thermal compound?
> 3.Did you apply some on both the water block/ the die?
> 4.Also, did you lap your water block/ is it a full copper block (mine is nickel plated)?
> 5.And finally what jet plate have you been using?


1.Yes, love it much.
2.Not currently, but only because I ran out during the last teardown/rebuild.
3.Yes, I tried not to go crazy on the block, I made contact one time to get a rough footprint of where I needed to apply it.
4.Yes, I lapped my copper block with automotive grade 2000grit to remove the stain from the CLP. Not necessary or recommended with the nickel plate.
5.The one that was installed when I purchased the block was correct. It should be the 1mm plate with a single narrow slit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> I've been having issues with my temps being kinda high (I think), given I'm running a custom loop.


what are your temps/clocks/voltage?


----------



## Klocek001

@planty89
You might own the cooler master hyper 212 evo turbo edition. If you're okay with the noise level, I'd reinstall it and keep it. Your temperatures should definitely drop, I've got air cooling as well only the vcore is higher and it rarely hits 60.
If you're getting WC , get water blocks for your cards as well.


----------



## ChevChelios

have 3770K and ASRock Pro3 Z77

Turbo OC is 4.2 GHz and I'm fine with it, don't want 4.3-4.4

my aim is to to get as low of a Vcore as possible while keeping 4.2

with Auto setting in BIOS (auto instead of offset) @ 4200, CPU-Z reported a Vcore of 1.128 during Prime95 (haven't ever had a BSOD with Auto, but I've never ran it with a custom Prime95 as in the OP for too long) .. I've been trying to get lower Vcore then that using offset and it hasn't really been possible .. with offset of -0.005V (no turbo offset, just regular offset) I had ~1.22-1.23V Vcore and then with an offset of -0.105V I again got my 1.128 (even 1.136 a good amount of time) .. using "more" then -0.105V (such as -0.110/-0.115) I had BSODs in P95 and I'm not even sure yet if the -0.105 or even -0.100 is stable

*does this mean that my CPU simply cannot be stable @ 4200 with less Vcore then what Auto is giving me ? (which is ~1.12-1.13V)*

this was all @ 0% LCC .. 50% gives me weird results with offset where Vcore under load/P95 fails to go above ~1.07 or so







(at least CPU-Z shows (with 50%) a Vcore below 1.10 under full load and then either P95 crashes or it can BSOD) .. dunno why, so I kept 0%

all other settings were set as per this guide (C3, C6, C state disabled, power saving disabled, PLL disabled etc.)

edit: well, at least it has been stable in P95 with this :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






for over 25 minutes now .. @ offset of -0.100V, 0% LCC (no turbo offset) .. but Vcore and temps are both about what they were on Auto before I bothered with offset at all

I wonder if there's a point in increasing regular offset back to -0.110 (on its own this would give me BSODs in P95), but compensate by adding +0.010 Turbo offset .. that way I get to keep the same total Turbo Vcore as now (which is stable), but also get a lower idle Vcore for lower idle temps


----------



## ChevChelios

*edit Nr.2* - if 1 of my 8 threads in P95 (set up as on the pic above) had an ERROR and stopped itself after 7 minutes, but the other 7 keep going for over 30 minutes now - what the heck does that mean ? P95 being wonky ? or unstable CPU OC aka increase Vcore again ?


----------



## datar00t

Hey,

I've an i5 2500k CPU w/ MSI Z77A-GD55 motherboard.
I overclocked many times before but I am not really sure about the Vdroop. I can set it from 12.5% to 100% in 12.5% steps.
Which settings is best? I'm trying right now to make 2-3 OC Profiles. One for 4GHz (for cooler temps), one for 4.5GHz, and maybe one mor for 5GHz.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> *edit Nr.2* - if 1 of my 8 threads in P95 (set up as on the pic above) had an ERROR and stopped itself after 7 minutes, but the other 7 keep going for over 30 minutes now - what the heck does that mean ? P95 being wonky ? or unstable CPU OC aka increase Vcore again ?


P95 does not "go wonky", any errors are a direct result of instability. I appreciate what you are trying to do, but are you even close to stable at idle working with that much negative offset? What is your idle VCore?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datar00t*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I've an i5 2500k CPU w/ MSI Z77A-GD55 motherboard.
> I overclocked many times before but I am not really sure about the Vdroop. I can set it from 12.5% to 100% in 12.5% steps.
> Which settings is best? I'm trying right now to make 2-3 OC Profiles. One for 4GHz (for cooler temps), one for 4.5GHz, and maybe one mor for 5GHz.


Combating Vdroop with LLC is not necessary at 4ghz. The higher you get towards 5.0 you should plan on eliminating Vdoop in a somewhat linear fashion. Although even at 5.0 I found it unneccecary to use extreme amounts of LLC, but certainly more than I need at 4.5, which I only bumped one level from stock. I am trying not to tell you exactly how to set it because I have an ASRock board and the LLC is graduated Level 5-Level 1, and yours is in %, so you will have to work out exactly works best for you. The higher you go, the more you need to eliminate Vdroop. But remember, Vdroop is not a bad thing...just think of it as being able to let off the gas once you get up to speed when merging on the highway.


----------



## aGriff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.Yes, love it much.
> 2.Not currently, but only because I ran out during the last teardown/rebuild.
> 3.Yes, I tried not to go crazy on the block, I made contact one time to get a rough footprint of where I needed to apply it.
> 4.Yes, I lapped my copper block with automotive grade 2000grit to remove the stain from the CLP. Not necessary or recommended with the nickel plate.
> 5.The one that was installed when I purchased the block was correct. It should be the 1mm plate with a single narrow slit.
> what are your temps/clocks/voltage?


I think part of my problem was that I had not seated the block correctly onto the die, one corner seemed to be a bit off. I just re-applied some CLU and I will do some further testing.

I was thinking about lapping my water block down to copper to have better contact on the die, as well as better thermal conduction. Not really sure that this would do a whole lot, what do you think? Haven't really found much information about this process specifically but then again I haven't done a whole lot of research. Did you notice a difference when you decided to lap yours / what was your reason behind it? (just to removed the CLP stain?)

My block came assembled with a J3 plate, rather than the one you described which I think is the J1 plate. The J1 is optimized for 1150 socket / 1155 I think. Anyways, previously I had used the J1 but have installed the J3 back in to see what this might bring.

As of most recent, the furthest I have taken my chip was to 4.9 with voltages at about 1.5. I was able to run stable for an hour (all that I really tested / need) and my highest core got to about 87C. This seemed kinda high to me after reading what others were capable of doing. However, with my new application I think I can bring things down a bit with some tweaking in the BIOS. I did just get a Z77 OC Formula (previously a Pro3 Gen3), so there is a lot for me to play with in the BIOS. My next highest clock that I tested and was stable was @ 4.6 with 1.3V and 70C max.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Yes, love it much.
> 2.Not currently, but only because I ran out during the last teardown/rebuild.
> 3.Yes, I tried not to go crazy on the block, I made contact one time to get a rough footprint of where I needed to apply it.
> 4.Yes, I lapped my copper block with automotive grade 2000grit to remove the stain from the CLP. Not necessary or recommended with the nickel plate.
> 5.The one that was installed when I purchased the block was correct. It should be the 1mm plate with a single narrow slit.
> what are your temps/clocks/voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think part of my problem was that I had not seated the block correctly onto the die, one corner seemed to be a bit off. I just re-applied some CLU and I will do some further testing.
> 
> I was thinking about lapping my water block down to copper to have better contact on the die, as well as better thermal conduction. Not really sure that this would do a whole lot, what do you think? Haven't really found much information about this process specifically but then again I haven't done a whole lot of research. Did you notice a difference when you decided to lap yours / what was your reason behind it? (just to removed the CLP stain?)
> 
> My block came assembled with a J3 plate, rather than the one you described which I think is the J1 plate. The J1 is optimized for 1150 socket / 1155 I think. Anyways, previously I had used the J1 but have installed the J3 back in to see what this might bring.
> 
> As of most recent, the furthest I have taken my chip was to 4.9 with voltages at about 1.5. I was able to run stable for an hour (all that I really tested / need) and my highest core got to about 87C. This seemed kinda high to me after reading what others were capable of doing. However, with my new application I think I can bring things down a bit with some tweaking in the BIOS. I did just get a Z77 OC Formula (previously a Pro3 Gen3), so there is a lot for me to play with in the BIOS. My next highest clock that I tested and was stable was @ 4.6 with 1.3V and 70C max.
Click to expand...

*DO NOT LAP THE BLOCK!* The CLU reacts to copper, eventually drying out the CLU and changing the chemistry of the copper. The nickel wont, and is superior to the copper for this application. Lapping to a mirror fininsh again was not easy, and there was no benefit to it other than I no longer had a crusty and stained block. It would be counter productive to lap to copper.

J1? That sounds right, but I dont have the instruction manual that came with the block anymore...1mm thick and single narrow slot, not the one with the wider center. Ivy is a long narrow die, so it only makes sense.

1.5 is allot of voltage, even for direct die with a great block. I dont know what board and CPU you are using, so it is hard to say if those temps are appropriate. My temps are lower, but I require less voltage, and dont have hyperthreading. Another possibility is that if you are using one of the affected ASRock boards, CPU-Z will show the VCore lower than actual, therefore also adding unexpected heat. Generally, that much voltage is not suggested for a daily overclock, as it will shorten the lifespan of the CPU, but you dont dellid and go direct die just to overclock to 4.3...so I wont mention it again...you obviously want to overclock the dogsnot out of that thing.
If you plan to stay a while here on Overclock.net, I would highly recommend filling out rigbuilder and putting your rig in your forum signature, which will allow us to see your hardware configuration. It makes it easier to help diagnose problems and make suggestions.


----------



## ComplexityAU

Hey guys, I just wanted to know if I am doing this correctly.

i7-3770k @ 4.2Ghz
ASRock z77 Extreme4 Motherboard
Corsair RM-850 PSU
H100i Cooler (don't have good airflow however so it does get a little warm. Getting better set up soon)

So yeah, trying to achieve 4.2Ghz

Did Fixed, 1.125 on Prime95 was stable after an hour.
1.115 BSOD

Read this guide again, as it was staying at 4.2ghz, not going down when ideling.

-0.100+ Offset, ~1.15-1.16

-0.110+ Offset crashed on bootup, no BSOD however

Temps are fine ~60-64 on 1.125 [Fixed]
~70 on -0.100+ [Offset]

Haven't experienced any BSOD yet, if I do I will update.

Just wanted to know I am doing this correctly.

http://puu.sh/avxQr/2b8d359cfb.JPG
http://puu.sh/avxQr/2b8d359cfb.JPG
http://puu.sh/avxOs/14cb6d6baf.JPG

EDIT: So after 30 minutes of Prime95, I thought it was okay. about 7 minutes of browsing on Chrome, got BSOD. (On -0.100+ Offset)
Testing -0.080+ now (~1.176)

EDIT2: Prime95 ran fine for 5 hours, no problems. However Counter-Strike Source constantly crashing. No other game is however.
Bumped up to -0,060+ (~1.200) and no crashes so far. :3


----------



## ChevChelios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> P95 does not "go wonky", any errors are a direct result of instability. I appreciate what you are trying to do, *but are you even close to stable at idle working with that much negative offset?* What is your idle VCore?


hey, thanks for replying

for the bolded - uh, well, I think so ? I mean how do you even test for idle stability ? the PC booted and hasn't BSODed so far, so there's that .. if it BSODs while browsing or watching a film then ofc I'll up the voltage a bit, but so far so good .. idle Vcore (when it's 1600 MHz) is ~0.76V or so I think, maybe a bit more .. and anyway - that much negative voltage offset is the only way to achieve what I'm trying to do, isn't it ? Which is to get a stable 4200 at the lowest possible Vcore

it's the turbo voltage that I've been trying to get lower then Auto and unsucessful so far .. so this basically means I'm stuck @ ~1.12-1.13V for 4200 ? Nothing more can be done here ?

as for the P95 error - I'll run it again tonight, if there's another error or other problem then I'll throw in a +0.004V turbo Vcore


----------



## Neckbeard13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> hey, thanks for replying
> 
> for the bolded - uh, well, I think so ? I mean how do you even test for idle stability ? the PC booted and hasn't BSODed so far, so there's that .. if it BSODs while browsing or watching a film then ofc I'll up the voltage a bit, but so far so good .. idle Vcore (when it's 1600 MHz) is ~0.76V or so I think, maybe a bit more .. and anyway - that much negative voltage offset is the only way to achieve what I'm trying to do, isn't it ? Which is to get a stable 4200 at the lowest possible Vcore
> 
> it's the turbo voltage that I've been trying to get lower then Auto and unsucessful so far .. so this basically means I'm stuck @ ~1.12-1.3V for 4200 ? Nothing more can be done here ?
> 
> as for the P95 error - I'll run it again tonight, if there's another error or other problem then I'll throw in a +0.004V turbo Vcore


If you select the "per core" option and stick them all with x42 instead of using "auto" or "all core" turbo voltage can be done away with all together leaving you to govern voltage (imo) more tight with just offset and LLC.


----------



## ChevChelios

there is a difference between selecting "per core" and giving all of them x42 and just using all core x42 ? Isn't it the same thing ?

And i'm already not using any turbo offsets atm


----------



## Lucky 23

No there is not a difference, Just select All Core and leave them at 42.

Due to the low multiplier, you will most likely not be using Additional turbo voltage. You will use Turbo voltage more often when stabilizing a higher multiplier but for now offset should provide you with a low idle vcore and a stable full load vcore.


----------



## aGriff

Awesome thank you for the information. If I had not read what you said I probably would have lapped my block







. There was a typo in my first post that I did not catch, I meant to say 1.45v* @ 4.9 but still is quite a bit of voltage! I have however been able to bring things down a bit, ~1.432v-1.4v, by using a higher voltage offset and less turbo voltage. My goal initially was to reach 5.0ghz (I know this isn't always achievable), but not sure I should even bother given my current temps and voltage @ 4.9. It's also one of those things that I can say, yea I did it.

After re-seating my block onto the die, while using the J3 jet plate I have dropped 2C @ 4.9, and my cores are all within a closer range of each other. The motherboard I am using is a z77 OC Formula, and I will certainly put my rig into my signature.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGriff*
> 
> Awesome thank you for the information. If I had not read what you said I probably would have lapped my block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There was a typo in my first post that I did not catch, I meant to say 1.45v* @ 4.9 but still is quite a bit of voltage! I have however been able to bring things down a bit, ~1.32v-1.4v, by using a higher voltage offset and less turbo voltage. My goal initially was to reach 5.0ghz (I know this isn't always achievable), but not sure I should even bother given my current temps and voltage @ 4.9. It's also one of those things that I can say, yea I did it.
> 
> After re-seating my block onto the die, while using the J3 jet plate I have dropped 2C @ 4.9, and my cores are all within a closer range of each other. The motherboard I am using is a z77 OC Formula, and I will certainly put my rig into my signature.


Yeah, that block you have is about the absolute best on the market, and a damn fine looking one at that. I wouldnt do anything to it, it has already been tuned and engineered to the max. I think you could probably pull 5.0 off. Also, I take P95 temps as worse case scenario. I NEVER see temps even in the same neighborhood as P95. So if you are seeing mid 80s, you still *some* headroom...not allot, but you might be able to squeeze 5.0 out of it. But that is probably bad advice for general overclocking...I just know what I would do...which may not always be the most intelligent path.


----------



## ComplexityAU

Hey guys,

Could somebody please reply to my post, I want to know if I am doing it correct. It's on the previous page.

Thankyou! ~_~


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComplexityAU*
> 
> Hey guys, I just wanted to know if I am doing this correctly.
> ~SNIP~
> 
> http://puu.sh/avxQr/2b8d359cfb.JPG
> http://puu.sh/avxQr/2b8d359cfb.JPG
> http://puu.sh/avxOs/14cb6d6baf.JPG
> 
> EDIT: So after 30 minutes of Prime95, I thought it was okay. about 7 minutes of browsing on Chrome, got BSOD. (On -0.100+ Offset)
> Testing -0.080+ now (~1.176)
> 
> EDIT2: Prime95 ran fine for 5 hours, no problems. However Counter-Strike Source constantly crashing. No other game is however.
> Bumped up to -0,060+ (~1.200) and no crashes so far. :3


Negative offset is a bit of a wild beast. You may be stable at full load, but any of the other multipliers that you might run at while at less than full load are subject to instability that cannot be tested with a program. Which seems to be exactly what is happening in your case if I had to poke a guess. But with such a low overclock, it would be prudent to use some amount of negative offset to reduce idle VCore. So I think you are on the right track, just not quite at the finish line.

First thing to do is to not use such a high level of LLC for that low of an overclock. Vdroop is in fact a good thing, and really only needs to be compensated for when going for some pretty big clocks. This will have the side effect of lowering your loaded VCore when you dont change anything else. This will allow you to not go so far negative with offset, and hopefully stabilize your non turbo clocks. When it is all said and done, you are likely to see that you can run 4.2 at a lower VCore than you currently have tested for...AND have enough VCore at idle clocks to not crash while browsing, OR if your feeling froggy..open up legroom for a higher overclock. For reference, I use the same level of LLC (Level 2) to reach 5.0, but only use level 4 for 4.5. I would suggest you either use level 4 or level 5.

Also, the second link is to the exact same picture as the first, so I think we are missing some settings, but of what you do have to show us, LLC and extreme negative offset are the only things I see that are problematic...get those worked out, stability test again, and report back.

Sorry we missed your questions the first time though.

Good luck!


----------



## ChevChelios

I finally stabilized my 3770K @ 4200 @ -0.095V (no turbo offset, 0% LLC) in Prime95

doesn't BSOD in windows/browsing, games remain to be seen as I play them


----------



## ComplexityAU

Thankyou for the response, much appreciated.

I changed the Level and a few things back to Auto.

So what are you suggesting for me to do, I didn't understand your post fully.

Thankyou again for the reply ^_^

It's been stable for over an hour with Prime95, seeing lower temperatures with setting to level 4 and changing a thing back to Auto.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComplexityAU*
> 
> Thankyou for the response, much appreciated.
> 
> I changed the Level and a few things back to Auto.
> 
> So what are you suggesting for me to do, I didn't understand your post fully.
> 
> Thankyou again for the reply ^_^
> 
> It's been stable for over an hour with Prime95, seeing lower temperatures with setting to level 4 and changing a thing back to Auto.


My suggestion was to use level 4 or 5 LLC, the rest was just ramblings as to why. Auto voltage is not a good way to overclock, because it uses an algorithm based on an arbitrary number set by intel that can be wildly inaccurate. I seriously think you can get a better clock and stay well within voltage and temperature threasholds. Try turbo +.004, and offset -.020 and see how far you can push the multiplier.


----------



## ComplexityAU

Thankyou, I changed to Level 4 and turned the other settings that I had copied from the original pictures back to Auto. Voltage is still on Offset -.060. Haven't had any crashes yet.

I'm comfortable at 4.2Ghz for now, I may go higher in the future but I just wanted to learn the basics so far.

Thankyou for your help ^_^


----------



## Bold Eagle

I thought this might be useful for some - a summation of the front page guide into a template where you can succinctly enter all of your settings for others to review:

Advanced Turbo 30/50/100: Disabled
Load Optimized CPU OC Setting: Disabled
Load Optimized GPU OC Setting: Disabled
Save 1st/2nd/3rd User Default
Load 1st/2nd/3rd User Default
CPU Ratio: All Core
All Core: 33
Host Clock Override (BCLK): 100.0 MHz
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled
Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
Core Current Limit: Max
Long Duration Power Limit: Max
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Max
Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max
GT OverClocking Support: Disabled
Power Saving Mode: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Voltage: +0.005v
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2 or Level 3 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)
IGPU Voltage Offset: Auto
IGPU Load-Line Calibration: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.5v (up to 1.65v)
VTT Voltage (VCCIO): Auto
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage (VCCPLL): Auto
System Agent Voltage (VCCSA): Auto
Load XMP Setting: Auto
DRAM Frequency: DDR3-xxxx
DRAM tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS: x-x-x-xx
Command Rate (CR): 2N
Intel Hyper Threading Technology: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
C States there are 2 options:
1. Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
o Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
o CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
o CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
o Package C State Support: Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
No-Execute Memory Protection: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: Enabled


----------



## Lucky 23

Most people will just take screen shots of there bios since ASrocks UEFI has this option.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Most people will just take screen shots of there bios since ASrocks UEFI has this option.


Wasn't aware whether my "ASRock Z68 Extreme4" even had this function.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yes, format a flash drive in FAT32, Reboot into bios, press F12


----------



## VanichC

Hi

I'm totally new to overclocking and have followed this fantastic guide but need help.
I'm trying to overclock my Ivy Bridge i5 3570k, ASRock Z77 Extreme 4M

I'm getting BSOD 124 and I'm unsure how to proceed. The guide states -

_*0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is*_

Is there a process to follow to deal with this?
Increase/decrease?
By how much?
And which one?

I've set my BIOS as per guide's instructions

I'm currently at -

Offset = 0.005v
Turbo voltage = 0.004v
VTT (Auto) = 1.076v
Multiplier = 43

Vcore idle = 0.888v to 1.000v
Vcore load = 1.188v to 1.200v (max)

I'm failing Prime95 at x44 after about 30secs.

System passed 5mins at x43.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanichC*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm totally new to overclocking and have followed this fantastic guide but need help.
> I'm trying to overclock my Ivy Bridge i5 3570k, ASRock Z77 Extreme 4M
> 
> I'm getting BSOD 124 and I'm unsure how to proceed. The guide states -
> 
> _*0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is*_
> 
> Is there a process to follow to deal with this?
> Increase/decrease?
> By how much?
> And which one?
> 
> I've set my BIOS as per guide's instructions
> 
> I'm currently at -
> 
> Offset = 0.005v
> Turbo voltage = 0.004v
> VTT (Auto) = 1.076v
> Multiplier = 43
> 
> Vcore idle = 0.888v to 1.000v
> Vcore load = 1.188v to 1.200v (max)
> 
> I'm failing Prime95 at x44 after about 30secs.
> 
> System passed 5mins at x43.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You'll need to increase your vcore offset quite drastically in order to boost the vcore voltage so it won't bsod or fail p95. Your vcore is too low and showing signs of errors...


----------



## VanichC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> You'll need to increase your vcore offset quite drastically in order to boost the vcore voltage so it won't bsod or fail p95. Your vcore is too low and showing signs of errors...


My system is stable at idle though - I only BSOD in Prime95. I've never had a BSOD outside of Prime95.

So I should boost the Turbo Voltage for this error.

I'm confused about VTT -

_"0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is"_

Cheers.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanichC*
> 
> My system is stable at idle though - I only BSOD in Prime95. I've never had a BSOD outside of Prime95.
> 
> So I should boost the Turbo Voltage for this error.
> 
> I'm confused about VTT -
> 
> _"0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is"_
> 
> Cheers.


Your premise is wrong. Lol your system is not stable. I'm sure your getting whea errors and you just don't know it. Prime95 will test your system and if you pass that, no errors or bsod, then you can call your system stable. Worry more about vcore than vtt at this point


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Why are you guys still running Prime95 when it has been shown over and over that running it for over 20 hours doesn't mean the system is stable.

Intel Burn Test can tell you in less than an hour..

Not sure why people want to run a stress test for so long and yet it means nothing sometimes. If you system is "stable" in Prime95 and yet you are still crashing or freezing randomly, run Intel Burn Test and see if you pass for even just 30 mins. Be warned though, IBT will push your chip hotter than any other stress test, so if you are worried about Prime95 temps, you may want to keep a very close eye on it.


----------



## VanichC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Your premise is wrong. Lol your system is not stable. I'm sure your getting whea errors and you just don't know it. Prime95 will test your system and if you pass that, no errors or bsod, then you can call your system stable. Worry more about vcore than vtt at this point


Ok cheers.
So more vcore. Increase offset or turbovoltage or both?


----------



## Bold Eagle

On the first page under section:
*Getting Closer.......*
Now we will be working with both CPU multiplier and *Turbo Boost Voltage*.

All settings should be set from the previous section.

Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with Turbo Boost voltage increase.

TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".

PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.

Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a nice easy overclock, precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.

Go back and reread these sections.


----------



## aGriff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanichC*
> 
> Ok cheers.
> So more vcore. Increase offset or turbovoltage or both?


Basically you need to keep adding Vcore until you stop getting BSOD's/ getting an error. I was kinda new to all this and after realizing what WHEA errors are, it can definitely speed things up or prove instability while even passing P95 tests!


----------



## VanichC

I was following the guide to the letter but came to a halt when I had the BSOD 124 -

_"0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is"_ - Hence why I sought advice.

I'll just stick to increasing the Turbo Boost Voltage then.

Thanks for the help I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanichC*
> 
> I was following the guide to the letter but came to a halt when I had the BSOD 124 -
> 
> _"0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is"_ - Hence why I sought advice.
> 
> I'll just stick to increasing the Turbo Boost Voltage then.
> 
> Thanks for the help I really appreciate it.


Depends what your idle voltage is with your offset. If you think your idle voltage is too high, then increase the turbo to increase your full load voltage. if its low then you can raise your offset.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Why are you guys still running Prime95 when it has been shown over and over that running it for over 20 hours doesn't mean the system is stable.
> 
> Intel Burn Test can tell you in less than an hour..
> 
> Not sure why people want to run a stress test for so long and yet it means nothing sometimes. If you system is "stable" in Prime95 and yet you are still crashing or freezing randomly, run Intel Burn Test and see if you pass for even just 30 mins. Be warned though, IBT will push your chip hotter than any other stress test, so if you are worried about Prime95 temps, you may want to keep a very close eye on it.


Prime95 is a tried and trusted method for testing an overclock. You prefer IBT, the guide here and most others for that matter still suggest it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanichC*
> 
> I was following the guide to the letter but came to a halt when I had the BSOD 124 -
> 
> _"0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is"_ - Hence why I sought advice.
> 
> I'll just stick to increasing the Turbo Boost Voltage then.
> 
> Thanks for the help I really appreciate it.


Its Vcore not VTT. Increase additional turbo voltage


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Depends what your idle voltage is with your offset. If you think your idle voltage is too high, then increase the turbo to increase your full load voltage. if its low then you can raise your offset.


If you idle is too high, then you need to decrease offset until the idle vcore close to stock or at a recommended value. Then you can increase turbo to make up the difference that you lost in full load vcore.


----------



## VanichC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Its Vcore not VTT. Increase additional turbo voltage


Thanks.

Out of interest as I'd like to learn these things why does the guide advise for Ivy Bridge BSOD 124 - _"0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is"_ ?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanichC*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Out of interest as I'd like to learn these things why does the guide advise for Ivy Bridge BSOD 124 - _"0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is"_ ?


What is listed there are just the two common causes of a BSOD 124. If you look at the BSOD list, you will see different causes depending on which type of BSOD you received. VTT is for the internal memory controller but most likely this is not the issue.


----------



## VanichC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What is listed there are just the two common causes of a BSOD 124. If you look at the BSOD list, you will see different causes depending on which type of BSOD you received. VTT is for the internal memory controller but most likely this is not the issue.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## RedStapler

I have been following the guide closely - thank you for this, it's great!

I recently upgraded my mobo and case (Fractal Arc Midi 2) and decided it was time to go ahead and try for another good OC. This guide has been awesome.

I've been able to successfully get into x45 but at x46 I have noticed that the CPU mult is being periodically throttled during stress testing. I'm going from X46 to x34 every few seconds, then back up to x46. I thought it might be thermal throttling, but the temps are only reaching about 71 or 72.

Can anyone give me some advice here? I'm on the "Getting Closer" part of the guide.


----------



## RedStapler

I went ahead and tried some pll adjustments up and down too but that has also not stopped this issue from occurring.... have I just basically hit the wall for this chip? Should I try more Vcore? I'm maxing at 1.44 on vcore right now so I'm feeling a bit cautious as I approach the limit. If anyone can tell me what the throttling is about that'd be teh awesome.

BTW using an ASRock Extreme4-m.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I went ahead and tried some pll adjustments up and down too but that has also not stopped this issue from occurring.... have I just basically hit the wall for this chip? Should I try more Vcore? I'm maxing at 1.44 on vcore right now so I'm feeling a bit cautious as I approach the limit. If anyone can tell me what the throttling is about that'd be teh awesome.
> 
> BTW using an ASRock Extreme4-m.


Point a fan at the VRMs. I think the sinks on that board were a bit weak, and that is allot of voltage.


----------



## aGriff

I had the same problem prior to purchasing a new and much better motherboard. As Inedenimadam said, its most likely your VRM's overheating. 1.44v is quite a lot of voltage for 4.6ghz or 4.5ghz, for instance my max voltage at 4.6ghz is 1.3v and I don't have a godlike chip. Try lowing your overclock (and voltage) to see if this occurs at lower clocks or even to the point where it stops. My gut says the board just can't handle the OC.


----------



## RedStapler

I think y'all are right in that it just can't handle quite that much OC. Dropping it down calms it down. I can get marginal stability up to 43 without having to have huge increases in voltage. After 44 I have to really throw a lot more juice at it, so that just feels like the wall for this chip.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Klocek001

I just recently exchanged my 4GB 1066 kit for 8GB 2666 kit, I'm seeing lower vcore in p95 and games (0,010-0,020 difference). *Wrong reading or real improvement ?* Passed 7hrs of p95 yesterday at 1,320v the highest vcore spike recorded. I never passed more than 30 mins of p95 at 1,32v with my old 4GB kit. No changes were made to offset, LLC or turbo volts, just installed the new memory kit and noticed lower vcore...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I just recently exchanged my 4GB 1066 kit for 8GB 2666 kit, I'm seeing lower vcore in p95 and games (0,010-0,020 difference). *Wrong reading or real improvement ?* Passed 7hrs of p95 yesterday at 1,320v the highest vcore spike recorded. I never passed more than 30 mins of p95 at 1,32v with my old 4GB kit. No changes were made to offset, LLC or turbo volts, just installed the new memory kit and noticed lower vcore...


That is a pretty big upgrade in RAM. I bet it feels nice! Considering the memory controller is onboard, I don't think it is crazy to see a change in voltages that relate to the CPU. I know that if I overclock my RAM the VCore changes a bit. I would take it as a gift and not worry to much about it.

That is my completely unscientific opinion on it.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a pretty big upgrade in RAM. I bet it feels nice! Considering the memory controller is onboard, I don't think it is crazy to see a change in voltages that relate to the CPU. I know that if I overclock my RAM the VCore changes a bit. I would take it as a gift and not worry to much about it.
> 
> That is my completely unscientific opinion on it.


I've always thought that the memory controller is in the cpu. Is it capable of running 192-bit ? Thought of upgrading to 16GB already but the heatsink won't let me..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I've always thought that the memory controller is in the cpu.


It is!

Edit to avoid double post:

Man!!! I think my BIOS has corrupted. I wanted to play around with base clock a bit and overclocking RAM, and none of the changes I make will stick...

Really dont want to have to dial in the overclock again after a battery pull.


----------



## choLOL

I'm back to 4.3GHz now. Weird that when my video card broke, I could take the offset much lower.
-0.070 V Offset (from -0.050 V)
+0.016 V Turbo (from +0.008 V)
Level 3, 43 x 100 MHz.

I also had to overclock from the start because I cleared the CMOS trying to fix the video card. lol. It's a PITA

I let my mom and younger sister use the computer when I am at the university, and all they do is go on facebook. So far, with their low intensity usage, no crashes, BSOD's, or WHEA errors have occurred. I've tested this for 24 hours with prime95, and a few passes of IBT.

I think I've hit my thermal wall with this setting. With ambient temps ranging from 28-32 deg C, I go up to 84 deg C with prime95, 89 deg C with IBT. Voltage ranges from 0.808 V to 1.2 V, which might be far from reality due to my board.
All I can do now is delid, which I don't think I am ready to do for now, and go under water, which I don't think I can afford as of late because of university. So this will have to do for now.









fired up p95 for 5secs just to validate 4.3 just now
http://valid.x86.fr/wg9uvg


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It is!
> 
> Edit to avoid double post:
> 
> Man!!! I think my BIOS has corrupted. I wanted to play around with base clock a bit and overclocking RAM, and none of the changes I make will stick...
> 
> Really dont want to have to dial in the overclock again after a battery pull.


Had sort of similar problem recently, no matter what multiplier I used the cpu was locked at 4500MHz, even after loading the defaults. Clear CMOS button solved it, glad asrock providied me with a notepad to write down my settings


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It is!
> 
> Edit to avoid double post:
> 
> Man!!! I think my BIOS has corrupted. I wanted to play around with base clock a bit and overclocking RAM, and none of the changes I make will stick...
> 
> Really dont want to have to dial in the overclock again after a battery pull.
> 
> 
> 
> Had sort of similar problem recently, no matter what multiplier I used the cpu was locked at 4500MHz, even after loading the defaults. Clear CMOS button solved it, glad asrock providied me with a notepad to write down my settings
Click to expand...

I ended up pulling the battery anyway. trying some BLCK overclocking with moderate success. Running 98.3 X 51 giving me 1572Mhz @ 0.800V and 5013Mhz @ 1.360. RAM is running 1965Mhz CAS 9. pretty pleased with it, and it is stable. Going to try going the other way and running 102 X 49 to see if the VCore requirements are any less for essentially the same turbo speed.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I ended up pulling the battery anyway. trying some BLCK overclocking with moderate success. Running 98.3 X 51 giving me 1572Mhz @ 0.800V and 5013Mhz @ 1.360. RAM is running 1965Mhz CAS 9. pretty pleased with it, and it is stable. Going to try going the other way and running 102 X 49 to see if the VCore requirements are any less for essentially the same turbo speed.


what'd you find ? I never tried less than 100 bclk, played with it a little a few days ago and found 5045 (51*99) stable at 1,368v (maybe less, gotta try 1,356 or 1,344 yet).My cores are running 22 degrees now in idle (!), which is roughly the same as ambient. what do you figure our vcore might be on extr4 at 1,36 cpu-z reading? tried a multimeter ?

what offset do you use to get 0,800 in idle ? I remember you saying not to use offset at all not so long ago, now you must be at -0,150 or less (more? lower value I mean







)

here's what I found out:
99x51 gives 5045MHz, vcore reaches 1,368 in games
103x49 gives 5047, vcore reaches 1,352 in games

the 1st one is stable, I'm sure
the second one I gotta test more

already wanna test higher, but first I gotta ask: can the board run on 105/106 bclk or will I get system instability (like programs stop working,usb dev acting weird or the like..) ?


----------



## sk0lm4n

great for topic, helped me a lot


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I ended up pulling the battery anyway. trying some BLCK overclocking with moderate success. Running 98.3 X 51 giving me 1572Mhz @ 0.800V and 5013Mhz @ 1.360. RAM is running 1965Mhz CAS 9. pretty pleased with it, and it is stable. Going to try going the other way and running 102 X 49 to see if the VCore requirements are any less for essentially the same turbo speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.what'd you find ? I never tried less than 100 bclk, played with it a little a few days ago and found 5045 (51*99) stable at 1,368v (maybe less, gotta try 1,356 or 1,344 yet).My cores are running 22 degrees now in idle (!), which is roughly the same as ambient. 2.what do you figure our vcore might be on extr4 at 1,36 cpu-z reading? 3.tried a multimeter ?
> 
> 4.what offset do you use to get 0,800 in idle ? I remember you saying not to use offset at all not so long ago, now you must be at -0,150 or less (more? lower value I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> here's what I found out:
> 99x51 gives 5045MHz, vcore reaches 1,368 in games
> 103x49 gives 5047, vcore reaches 1,352 in games
> 
> the 1st one is stable, I'm sure
> the second one I gotta test more
> 
> already wanna test higher, but first I gotta ask: 5.can the board run on 105/106 bclk or will I get system instability (like programs stop working,usb dev acting weird or the like..) ?
Click to expand...

I. found going higher on the bclk requires higher offset, so it was abandoned. It was a fun experiment, but I dont see any real value in running out of spec for daily use.

2. I know with my board when I read 1.352 in GPU-Z it really means ~1.430.

3.I have not used a DMM on my system in a while, mostly because readout points are in-accessible to me in my current set up (watercooling pump and res are blocking easy access). But I have on many occasions, several of which I took out the pencil and paper and made old school graphs regarding the over voltage. They are buried in this thread somewhere closer to the front.

4-0.020 and yes I regularly suggest not to use negative offset, because it can cause instability that is impossible to test for, and has more of a chance to cause bigger problems for people. Crashing while gaming is annoying. But crashing while working on a work/school related document can be devastating.

5. Running that high of a bclk does not make sense for 24/7 usage in my opinion. SATA does not like being run out of spec, and does not benefit from it. The PCI-E lanes dont care much for it either.

I am back to 50x100. The only benefit I saw in the whole thing was a marginally lower idle voltage and clock speed when using less than 100 for the bclk. But we are realistically talking maybe 1W worth of savings. So, in conclusion from my week of playing with bclk, everybody is right...leave bclk to those that are playing with LN2..


----------



## rotunde

deleted


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotunde*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oi gents,
> first of all thank you for this guide. I'm a total OC noob and it helped me so much.
> 
> I got a perhaps redundant question, so pls bear with me.
> 
> System:
> Intel i7-3770k
> Corsair H80 w/ 2x NF-F12 120mm @ 800rpm
> ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
> 8 GB RAM Corsair Vengance Pro LP 1600
> Powercolor v3 HD7970
> 120 GB OCZ Vertex 3 SSD (OS)
> 3 TB Seagate (Games)
> 
> So yesterday I put in all the suggested settings and now im here:
> 
> Offset is set to +0.005v
> Turbo Boost is set to to +0.004v.
> The PC starts to falter at multiplier 46
> 
> I ran multiplier 45 now with Prime95 for 1 Hour and everything seems stable
> lowest core (0) was max 71c
> highest core (2) was max 79c
> 
> Would you guys try to push further here? Im pretty content with stable 4,5ghz.
> 
> Another question I got:
> Will I notice the lower speeds in my daily usage?
> 
> Again, thx so much for the guide!!


What are the voltages displayed in CPU-z at idle and full load?

You should see an increase in speed due to the OC. The CPU can now increase to a 45 multiplier instead of a max of 35.


----------



## rotunde

deleted


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotunde*
> 
> Hi Lucky, thx for your reply.
> 
> Idle voltages that I observed were 0.936V and 0.944V (alternating)
> 
> Load voltages I observed during prime95 were 1.152V, 1.160V, 1.168V, 1.176V in no particular order (jumping back and forth)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something I need to do/look out for or just let things proceed?
> Thanks for your help.


Everything looks good.







I would run P95 longer then 1 hour though

If P95 fails, increase Additional Turbo voltage and then retest


----------



## MakeTheGOD

Hi, I did everything this guide taught me and I'm still running into problems... I overclocked my i7 3770K on my asrock z77 professional-m to 4,6 Ghz. Prime95 test runs for 12+ hours no problems, but if I change the memory from auto to it's XMP 1 (2400MHz) the test fails. My memory is Kingston Hyperx predator. On my mother board I have 2 dual channel ram slots, could that be the problem? It's weird that I first had 8 gigs (2 sticks) of that memory, then i ordered 2 sticks more of that exactly same memory but the other is 1333 and the other is 1600 at default??? also the first set has flash chips on both sides of the stick, but the newer sticks have only on one side, Why? This is giving me a headache... so what could be the problem, let me know if you got anything in mind.. Thanks!









edit1: Ok I did some research and it seems that my mb supports this memory, but my i7 3770k doesn't... well thats a waste of over 200 bucks







Ordered 8 gigs of kingstons 1600MHz memory that is compatible with mb and cpu. Hopefully then my OC's will be working!


----------



## Klocek001

Is is possible that I've damaged/corrupted (IDK the right word for what I mean) my motherboard (z77 ext4) by fiddling with BCLK ? I noticed weird things a day or two after I tried BCLK OC instead of multiplier OC (107 BCLK was the highest it got I recall). Things like USB BSOD, problems with windows detecting my 290 card correctly, no signal on the monitor when the PC starts.... these seemed to be permanent, even after setting the BCLK back to 100, clr cmos,flashing bios...
Sent it for RMA yesterday, but I'm curious what could've caused it..


----------



## Klocek001

I didn't realize it could've been my fault trying to get 106-107 BCLK. You just read that dude !


----------



## rotunde

deleted


----------



## kppus

Re,i have this motherboard asrock p67 fatal1ty performance and i have a problem with LLc(load line calibration),what LLC use this motherboard?1 or 5?last bios asrock p67 fatal1ty performance show LLC setting 1-5,what settings ar the best LLc?1-5?tnx


----------



## Klocek001

Man, sit down, take a bag and breathe into it slowly cause ain't nobody calling to stop the RMA - it's too late already. How can you even be sure it's my fault, people report 105+ BCLK working fine for a long time, I only used it maybe for several hours.


----------



## inedenimadam

Dont listen to Rotunde, if the board fried at 106 BCLK it needed to be RMA'd.
If you have another system you can plug the rest of the hardware into, I would test each piece of hardware individually in another system, chances are you have damaged something other than the motherboard. The board should handle 106 just fine...its everything else that has problems.

Edit to add: It could also have been as simple as data corruption on the HDD...they dont like BCLK variation at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kppus*
> 
> Re,i have this motherboard asrock p67 fatal1ty performance and i have a problem with LLc(load line calibration),what LLC use this motherboard?1 or 5?last bios asrock p67 fatal1ty performance show LLC setting 1-5,what settings ar the best LLc?1-5?tnx


Use LLC 1 for only very high overclocks, and 5 for very low overclocks. For 4.5 use LLC 3.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dont listen to Rotunde, if the board fried at 106 BCLK it needed to be RMA'd.
> If you have another system you can plug the rest of the hardware into, I would test each piece of hardware individually in another system, chances are you have damaged something other than the motherboard. The board should handle 106 just fine...its everything else that has problems.


Don't you even freaking tell me I damaged my 290 with 106 BCLK cause that would be just too much for me...


----------



## kppus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dont listen to Rotunde, if the board fried at 106 BCLK it needed to be RMA'd.
> If you have another system you can plug the rest of the hardware into, I would test each piece of hardware individually in another system, chances are you have damaged something other than the motherboard. The board should handle 106 just fine...its everything else that has problems.
> 
> Edit to add: It could also have been as simple as data corruption on the HDD...they dont like BCLK variation at all.
> Use LLC 1 for only very high overclocks, and 5 for very low overclocks. For 4.5 use LLC 3.


hey man,LLc 2,3,4 don't exist...







,this motherboard has only 1 to 5 IIc,and I now have one set llc1,llc5 no booting pc..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kppus*
> 
> hey man,LLc 2,3,4 don't exist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,this motherboard has only 1 to 5 IIc,and I now have one set llc1,llc5 no booting pc..


sorry for the delay getting back to you, i have been traveling the last few days.

llc should be selectable by a drop down menu with the option for auto, and 1-5. This would be the first time i have heard of someone without that gradient. Are you positive that you do not have more options?


----------



## kppus

yes man,this motherboard have LLC 1 and 5,settings bios.4500 mhz 1.24v,cpu-z 1.248v idle and load 1.256-1.262v LLc1.


----------



## ComplexityAU

Hey guys, me again.

For starters, I am overclocking my system to 4.2Ghz. I have;

i7-3770k
GTX 670
ASRock z77 Extreme4 Motherboard
Noctua NH U14s cooler
Corsair RM-850

My case has adequate cooling however lately I've noticed my motherboard running at 40+ degrees. Even 50 in some cases. I turned my overclock off and it was still happening!

I am really worried now that it's running that hot. Is this a bad thing?

At first I thought it was because the Mobo was bent, but I reinstalled it and no change.

Also it idles at 35'ish and takes a while to cool down. It used to run at about 30 before I started OC'ing and got to 35 max while gaming.


----------



## Klocek001

Do you have any fans on top of the case ? Position them both as intake fans, leave only the back side fan as exhaust.


----------



## ComplexityAU

I have tried multiple fan configurations and the temperature doesn't go down.

The CPU idles at 25-30, GPU ~30 and Motherboard at 35-38. My case configuration is fine.

At the moment I'm using 1 200mm Intake and 1 Exhaust (at the back) + massive CPU heatsink. I have tried 200mm on top / 2 120mm fans on top, still no difference. Also tried putting 4 fans on the side panel, temperatures dropped a little but it's not ideal as it still ran 43+ on load.

EDIT: So I touched the North / South bridges to see if they were hot. South was super hot, while the North was warm.

I changed over GPU's also to see if it was that (GTX 670 to GT 640). No change.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComplexityAU*
> 
> I have tried multiple fan configurations and the temperature doesn't go down.
> 
> The CPU idles at 25-30, GPU ~30 and Motherboard at 35-38. My case configuration is fine.
> 
> At the moment I'm using 1 200mm Intake and 1 Exhaust (at the back) + massive CPU heatsink. I have tried 200mm on top / 2 120mm fans on top, still no difference. Also tried putting 4 fans on the side panel, temperatures dropped a little but it's not ideal as it still ran 43+ on load.
> 
> EDIT: So I touched the North / South bridges to see if they were hot. South was super hot, while the North was warm.
> 
> I changed over GPU's also to see if it was that (GTX 670 to GT 640). No change.


With SandyBridge and newer there is no Northbridge and even most of the Southbridge is gone too.
All that being moved directly into the CPU die.

The actual "Northbridge" you are referring to are the VRMs and they are designed to get VERY HOT. 50C is not very hot in the computer world. It's hot to human touch, but not computer touch.
This is why they have big heatsinks on them.

I would not worry at all about the temps of these things.
I've never heard of anyone having issue with them.

What matters is CPU/GPU die temps and 30/30 is very, very good.

*You should not be comparing "motherboard" temps to CPU temps. They are not designed to be the same.*


----------



## ComplexityAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> With SandyBridge and newer there is no Northbridge and even most of the Southbridge is gone too.
> All that being moved directly into the CPU die.
> 
> The actual "Northbridge" you are referring to are the VRMs and they are designed to get VERY HOT. 50C is not very hot in the computer world. It's hot to human touch, but not computer touch.
> This is why they have big heatsinks on them.
> 
> I would not worry at all about the temps of these things.
> I've never heard of anyone having issue with them.
> 
> What matters is CPU/GPU die temps and 30/30 is very, very good.
> 
> *You should not be comparing "motherboard" temps to CPU temps. They are not designed to be the same.*


Ohh. Okay. I just wanted to be sure as I care very much about my computer (I probably spend too much time doing so).

That still doesn't explain why temperatures have increased however, unless Thermal paste needs to be reapplied? (They use thermal paste yeah?)


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComplexityAU*
> 
> Ohh. Okay. I just wanted to be sure as I care very much about my computer (I probably spend too much time doing so).
> 
> That still doesn't explain why temperatures have increased however, unless Thermal paste needs to be reapplied? (They use thermal paste yeah?)


They might use thermal pads instead of paste. Most "general" heatsinks do.
I would not take a chance breaking something when it's not bothering anything.

Temperatures won't harm your PC. They are highly controlled and the PC will shut off if a critical limit is hit.
Voltage can but is controlled by you. As long as you follow my guide you won't have issues with voltages.
I'm not even sure if you can control the motherboard chip voltages. If you can, I would have it in my guide as :don't mess with" anyways.

I really couldn't find any legit info on actual temps but I'm going to guess the upper limits on the "bridges" are in the range of 100C.


----------



## chartiet

So, following the guide at the beginning and am noticing that when I start up, my CPU clock matches my multi, but after a lil while, say ~1m, the CPU ratio goes back down to 34x and stays there while stressing. The CPU ratio is set at 39x.

What gives?

Intel SpeedStep Tech = Enabled
C1E = Enabled
C3 = Enabled
C6 = Enabled
C State Support = Auto

Even when I disable Intel SST, she still goes down to 34x or the 16x idle.


----------



## Klocek001

by "while stressing" you mean p95 and the like ? uefi oc settings screenshot would be nice.
I never did anything below 4,4 on my 2500k but I don't recall the multiplier ever dropping below the set value unless I was at 5GHz+ and had to modify power limits.
You should try more than 39x tho


----------



## chartiet

Yup, p95, etc. The setts are literally what is outlined in the guide but Ill grab a shot here asap.

I was just kicking it up from 34x started with 38x (same thing happened), then 39x.

From what I understand, with Intel SpeedStep Tech = Disabled, C1E = Enabled, C3 = Enabled, C6 = Enabled, C State Support = Auto should lock the clock speed and voltage at whatever its set at.


----------



## chartiet

On start up, she sits at 40x no problem, but, once I start RealTemp, she goes to 34x and wont crank up past that. Perhaps has something to do with RealTemp...?



Add: Seems that if you have the "Disable Turbo" box unchecked in RealTemp, she goes back up to 4.0Ghz/1.6Ghz idle. Once you check the box, she bumps down 3.4Ghz/1.6Ghz idle.

Huh...


----------



## Klocek001

I awlays check for stability with p95 + cpu-z + hwmonitor, I didn't notice any throttling up to 4.8 GHz , at 5GHz+ I had to change the power limits.


----------



## chartiet

Yup, RealTemp matches HWMon just perfectly, so Ill just kill RealTemp even though all is working now. 4.6Ghz now without a flinch, continuing on.

Thanks


----------



## Klocek001

Just don't mess with BCLK trying to get higher clock, def not worth a shot. I just damaged my board and God knows what else doing so... 4,6 with 2600k is enough, you won't get any better gaming results going higher.


----------



## chartiet

Agree. When ever Ive touched BLCK on my Intel's, it just created issues. Def tuff to get stable.

4.7GHz and fine at ~1.408v. I def don't want to go higher than 1.43v - 1.45v since these Z77 Ex4's really dump like ~0.05v extra when measured with meter.

4.8GHz would be nice place to settle, just for the hell of it. I have to make it somewhat challenging lol.

Add: FYI, she wouldn't even boot into BIOS with 1.400v at 4.8Ghz (had to clear CMOS) but 4.7Ghz at 1.408v is good so far. Ill prob stress this for a few hours and then see if I can squeak another 100 mhz or so.


----------



## ComplexityAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> They might use thermal pads instead of paste. Most "general" heatsinks do.
> I would not take a chance breaking something when it's not bothering anything.
> 
> Temperatures won't harm your PC. They are highly controlled and the PC will shut off if a critical limit is hit.
> Voltage can but is controlled by you. As long as you follow my guide you won't have issues with voltages.
> I'm not even sure if you can control the motherboard chip voltages. If you can, I would have it in my guide as :don't mess with" anyways.
> 
> I really couldn't find any legit info on actual temps but I'm going to guess the upper limits on the "bridges" are in the range of 100C.


Hey ,

Just to give you an update. I put a 120mm fan on my side panel and had it directly pointing at the Southern VRM and temperatures have dropped by up to 8 degrees. Idleing at around 30 now and heavy games at about 40. GPU also running cooler as it must have been sucking up all the hot air from it. Takes a while to cool down though.

It's probably not needed but I am really paranoid about it to the point I couldn't sleep last night and went to work with 3 hours sleep :/

Now back to overclocking.

Thankyou for your help!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComplexityAU*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> They might use thermal pads instead of paste. Most "general" heatsinks do.
> I would not take a chance breaking something when it's not bothering anything.
> 
> Temperatures won't harm your PC. They are highly controlled and the PC will shut off if a critical limit is hit.
> Voltage can but is controlled by you. As long as you follow my guide you won't have issues with voltages.
> I'm not even sure if you can control the motherboard chip voltages. If you can, I would have it in my guide as :don't mess with" anyways.
> 
> I really couldn't find any legit info on actual temps but I'm going to guess the upper limits on the "bridges" are in the range of 100C.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ,
> 
> Just to give you an update. I put a 120mm fan on my side panel and had it directly pointing at the Southern VRM and temperatures have dropped by up to 8 degrees. Idleing at around 30 now and heavy games at about 40. GPU also running cooler as it must have been sucking up all the hot air from it. Takes a while to cool down though.
> 
> It's probably not needed but I am really paranoid about it to the point I couldn't sleep last night and went to work with 3 hours sleep :/
> 
> Now back to overclocking.
> 
> Thankyou for your help!
Click to expand...

If it makes you happy, then it makes me happy!

Glad to see you figured a way to drop the temps down.
It's always a good thing!


----------



## Harrywang

First of all thank you so much for the guide OP. It is amazing work and very helpful for a newbie like me.

Hello all so It's been about 3ish years since I got my 2500k and got it OC'd to 4.5ghz. I recently got a new GPU so I had to go back to OCing everything and did a prime95 test on my CPU and it bsod after 2 minutes of the test. For 3 years I never had a single problem with the CPU so I am wondering why it's doing it now?

I have it at 4.5ghz at about 1.36v for 3 years and never had a problem. Temps have been great at 29 idle and 60max during high CPU intensive games.

So I'm wondering now is it worth it for me to redo everything to get it stable again? Should I try to push to 5.0ghz and is it worth it?

Do I need to upgrade my BIOS? I don't have the ones in the OP's picture.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrywang*
> 
> First of all thank you so much for the guide OP. It is amazing work and very helpful for a newbie like me.
> 
> Hello all so It's been about 3ish years since I got my 2500k and got it OC'd to 4.5ghz. I recently got a new GPU so I had to go back to OCing everything and did a prime95 test on my CPU and it bsod after 2 minutes of the test. For 3 years I never had a single problem with the CPU so I am wondering why it's doing it now?
> 
> I have it at 4.5ghz at about 1.36v for 3 years and never had a problem. Temps have been great at 29 idle and 60max during high CPU intensive games.
> 
> So I'm wondering now is it worth it for me to redo everything to get it stable again? Should I try to push to 5.0ghz and is it worth it?
> 
> Do I need to upgrade my BIOS? I don't have the ones in the OP's picture.


Dang!!! 1.36v for 4.5 ghz is way high! What's the bsod code? It doesn't help us much if we don't know what the code is. Could be unstable ram or something to do with pll or vscca voltage...
Bummer your chip needs that many volts.., mine only needs 1.289v at 4.5 and 1.334v at 4.6...


----------



## Klocek001

Could've slightly degraded over 3 years (that's possible, however quite improbable), if you didn't test like every month or so you could've not noticed until now. try 1,365, then 1,370.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Agree. When ever Ive touched BLCK on my Intel's, it just created issues. Def tuff to get stable.
> 
> 4.7GHz and fine at ~1.408v. I def don't want to go higher than 1.43v - 1.45v since these Z77 Ex4's really dump like ~0.05v extra when measured with meter.
> 
> 4.8GHz would be nice place to settle, just for the hell of it. I have to make it somewhat challenging lol.
> 
> Add: FYI, she wouldn't even boot into BIOS with 1.400v at 4.8Ghz (had to clear CMOS) but 4.7Ghz at 1.408v is good so far. Ill prob stress this for a few hours and then see if I can squeak another 100 mhz or so.


I think the higher the vcore the higher the gap, so at 1,4 it could be more than just 0,05v. You've got an i7, I think they OC slightly worse because of that HT thing. Mine 2500k is stable at 4,8 GHz 1,35v when I p95, at 1,37v I can get 5050MHz but won't pass p95. Games run fine, tho.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Try and run intel burn test. I didn't think it was a good benchmark and stability test at all but after running it I kinda like it. I can detect instability within 5 minutes whereas it takes prime95 5 hours... CPU gets much hotter too! I went from 60c in prime95 to 66c in ibt...


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Dang!!! 1.36v for 4.5 ghz is way high!


Seems you not really up to date for avarage 2500K overclocks









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AldAG0FCQxM-dHFiVnRKMkdoT3BackRucFN2SjVhYkE&output=html&widget=true


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrywang*
> 
> First of all thank you so much for the guide OP. It is amazing work and very helpful for a newbie like me.
> 
> Hello all so It's been about 3ish years since I got my 2500k and got it OC'd to 4.5ghz. I recently got a new GPU so I had to go back to OCing everything and did a prime95 test on my CPU and it bsod after 2 minutes of the test. For 3 years I never had a single problem with the CPU so I am wondering why it's doing it now?
> 
> I have it at 4.5ghz at about 1.36v for 3 years and never had a problem. Temps have been great at 29 idle and 60max during high CPU intensive games.
> 
> So I'm wondering now is it worth it for me to redo everything to get it stable again? Should I try to push to 5.0ghz and is it worth it?
> 
> Do I need to upgrade my BIOS? I don't have the ones in the OP's picture.


You won't notice the change from 4.5GHz to 5.0GHz IMHO.

I would keep the 4.5GHz.

You likely need more volts on the chip to stop the BSOD.
If the BSOD is grieving you in real world performance, not just the test then...
try 1.4v and see if that helps.
otherwise just leave it be.


----------



## Harrywang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You won't notice the change from 4.5GHz to 5.0GHz IMHO.
> 
> I would keep the 4.5GHz.
> 
> You likely need more volts on the chip to stop the BSOD.
> If the BSOD is grieving you in real world performance, not just the test then...
> try 1.4v and see if that helps.
> otherwise just leave it be.


Yes the bsod only happens in the prime95 test. I have yet to BSOD in ANY games in the 3 years that I have had it running.

Is my 1.36 high?

If I were to redo my overclock for stable, is it mandatory to update my bios?


----------



## Stuttergame

great guide. However i run into some issues on my system (i5 2500k) and need some advice.

The issue is heat. I run 4.5ghz @ 1.3v just fine. But i can't get it below 76°C while using prime. My cooler is a Mugen3 and i think it should do a better job here from what i read in the internets.. Any clue what's the issue here?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuttergame*
> 
> great guide. However i run into some issues on my system (i5 2500k) and need some advice.
> 
> The issue is heat. I run 4.5ghz @ 1.3v just fine. But i can't get it below 76°C while using prime. My cooler is a Mugen3 and i think it should do a better job here from what i read in the internets.. Any clue what's the issue here?


76 is not bad for 1.3 on air. Prime95 is just hot.

couple things you could try that might net a couple extra C's:

add a second fan

add some case fans

rearrange current case fan configuration

higher quality TIM

different TIM application method
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrywang*
> 
> If I were to redo my overclock for stable, is it mandatory to update my bios?


BIOS updating can be troublesome if it goes wrong. If you are not having specific issues that will be resolved by flashing the BIOS, then dont. A microcode update is also a valid reason to update. But dont update just to have the newest BIOS if it wont actually do anything for you. Bricking a BIOS sucks.


----------



## Harrywang

Alright yeah I probably won't try to update my bios then.

Question though I'm very tempted to get to 5.0ghz stable. Is this possible for everyone given the right amount of volts or no? How would I go to achieving this overclock?

I tried to go to 5.0ghz right away and went with a random voltage higher then the one I had right now in my bios. However after the restart I would get no signal on my monitor. I would then have to CMOS then it would work again. What is this problem?


----------



## AlexeiUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrywang*
> 
> Alright yeah I probably won't try to update my bios then.
> 
> Question though I'm very tempted to get to 5.0ghz stable. Is this possible for everyone given the right amount of volts or no? How would I go to achieving this overclock?
> 
> I tried to go to 5.0ghz right away and went with a random voltage higher then the one I had right now in my bios. However after the restart I would get no signal on my monitor. I would then have to CMOS then it would work again. What is this problem?


its 2014, most of the motherboards have double bios (main and a recovery one, including this mb). On top of that its easy to make the update.
I suggest to have the newest bios possible.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrywang*
> 
> Alright yeah I probably won't try to update my bios then.
> 
> Question though I'm very tempted to get to 5.0ghz stable. Is this possible for everyone given the right amount of volts or no? How would I go to achieving this overclock?
> 
> I tried to go to 5.0ghz right away and went with a random voltage higher then the one I had right now in my bios. However after the restart I would get no signal on my monitor. I would then have to CMOS then it would work again. What is this problem?


5.0 is not impossible, but using random higher voltage numbers is not the way to go about overclocking if you expect to get there.

Edit to add: Not all CPUs are created equal, even the same batch can have vastly different quality chips. It is up to you to determine if 5.0 is possible...we dont have the chip in our systems to test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexeiUnknown*
> 
> its 2014, most of the motherboards have double bios (main and a recovery one, including this mb). On top of that its easy to make the update.
> I suggest to have the newest bios possible.


Well that is all good that you have a board with dual BIOS in 2014, I am happy for you. However, we are talking about a motherboard and CPU from 2011, so unless there is a specific reason to update the BIOS (hardware compatibility/microcode update) then there is 0 benefit and a small chance to brick the board. I hope that all motherboards start coming with dual bios like yours, it would make bios flashing less problematic.


----------



## Harrywang

I really want to try to get to 5.0ghz. However I am scared of the problem of not having a signal for my monitor then having to CMOS every time.


----------



## Stuttergame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 76 is not bad for 1.3 on air. Prime95 is just hot.
> 
> couple things you could try that might net a couple extra C's:
> 
> add a second fan
> 
> add some case fans
> 
> rearrange current case fan configuration
> 
> higher quality TIM
> 
> different TIM application method


thank you, i pretty much tried all this things already. I guess there is no way to get it cooler on air for me. What's your opinion, would you keep it that way or decrease Multi and Voltage instead?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuttergame*
> 
> thank you, i pretty much tried all this things already. I guess there is no way to get it cooler on air for me. What's your opinion, would you keep it that way or decrease Multi and Voltage instead?


You forgot to mention you can Lapp both the CPU and the cooler base for perfectly flat surfaces... I was reading up on the fx amd chips and one guy decreased his load temps 9c by lapping. I think I'm around 5c on my 2500k...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuttergame*
> 
> thank you, i pretty much tried all this things already. I guess there is no way to get it cooler on air for me. What's your opinion, would you keep it that way or decrease Multi and Voltage instead?


Cakewalk_S metioned lapping, which lots of people have had success with, albeit only a few Cs in my experience. Honestly, for gaming there is not a whole lot of difference in performance for 100mhz, I would back it down and let the voltage and temps drop. That is totally up to you though, if you notice the drop in speed then you will have to weigh the options yourself.

Or....watercool...


----------



## AlexeiUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 5.0 is not impossible, but using random higher voltage numbers is not the way to go about overclocking if you expect to get there.
> 
> Edit to add: Not all CPUs are created equal, even the same batch can have vastly different quality chips. It is up to you to determine if 5.0 is possible...we dont have the chip in our systems to test.
> Well that is all good that you have a board with dual BIOS in 2014, I am happy for you. However, we are talking about a motherboard and CPU from 2011, so unless there is a specific reason to update the BIOS (hardware compatibility/microcode update) then there is 0 benefit and a small chance to brick the board. I hope that all motherboards start coming with dual bios like yours, it would make bios flashing less problematic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 5.0 is not impossible, but using random higher voltage numbers is not the way to go about overclocking if you expect to get there.
> 
> Edit to add: Not all CPUs are created equal, even the same batch can have vastly different quality chips. It is up to you to determine if 5.0 is possible...we dont have the chip in our systems to test.
> Well that is all good that you have a board with dual BIOS in 2014, I am happy for you. However, we are talking about a motherboard and CPU from 2011, so unless there is a specific reason to update the BIOS (hardware compatibility/microcode update) then there is 0 benefit and a small chance to brick the board. I hope that all motherboards start coming with dual bios like yours, it would make bios flashing less problematic.


ops my bad i thought it was asrock z77 oc formula oc thread


----------



## Stuttergame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Cakewalk_S metioned lapping, which lots of people have had success with, albeit only a few Cs in my experience. Honestly, for gaming there is not a whole lot of difference in performance for 100mhz, I would back it down and let the voltage and temps drop. That is totally up to you though, if you notice the drop in speed then you will have to weigh the options yourself.
> 
> Or....watercool...


Okay cool, thats what i thought as well. Im on 4.3 @ 1.24 now. After around 5 hours of prime i got 70°c i guess i can live with that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuttergame*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Cakewalk_S metioned lapping, which lots of people have had success with, albeit only a few Cs in my experience. Honestly, for gaming there is not a whole lot of difference in performance for 100mhz, I would back it down and let the voltage and temps drop. That is totally up to you though, if you notice the drop in speed then you will have to weigh the options yourself.
> 
> Or....watercool...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay cool, thats what i thought as well. Im on 4.3 @ 1.24 now. After around 5 hours of prime i got 70°c i guess i can live with that.
Click to expand...

That sounds like a very safe thermal and voltage level. 4.3 is still a good overclock for 24/7.

Edit to avoid a double post: I am in need of a couple system files from someone with a 3770k. Anybody that does not mind zipping some files in a PM and sending them my way, it would be much appreciated


----------



## Rydog251

Hey guys.

I have an i7-3770k and z77 Extreme4 Motherboard. I have a Noctua NH_U14S CPU Cooler.

I'm trying to achieve 4.2Ghz for now, I used this (quote below) as a template. I changed the additional Voltage to +0.004.

So it sits at about 1.2V in prime95, however it goes up to 80 Degrees

On idle it sits at ~0.984V

I have adequate cooling in my case and this is too hot for my comfort. How can I change the voltage to lower and test those?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> I thought this might be useful for some - a summation of the front page guide into a template where you can succinctly enter all of your settings for others to review:
> 
> Advanced Turbo 30/50/100: Disabled
> Load Optimized CPU OC Setting: Disabled
> Load Optimized GPU OC Setting: Disabled
> Save 1st/2nd/3rd User Default
> Load 1st/2nd/3rd User Default
> CPU Ratio: All Core
> All Core: 33
> Host Clock Override (BCLK): 100.0 MHz
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled
> Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled
> Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
> Core Current Limit: Max
> Long Duration Power Limit: Max
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Max
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max
> GT OverClocking Support: Disabled
> Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Voltage: +0.005v
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2 or Level 3 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)
> IGPU Voltage Offset: Auto
> IGPU Load-Line Calibration: Auto
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5v (up to 1.65v)
> VTT Voltage (VCCIO): Auto
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage (VCCPLL): Auto
> System Agent Voltage (VCCSA): Auto
> Load XMP Setting: Auto
> DRAM Frequency: DDR3-xxxx
> DRAM tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS: x-x-x-xx
> Command Rate (CR): 2N
> Intel Hyper Threading Technology: Enabled
> Active Processor Cores: All
> C States there are 2 options:
> 1. Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
> o Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> o CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> o CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> o Package C State Support: Disabled
> CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
> No-Execute Memory Protection: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
> Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: Enabled


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rydog251*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I have an i7-3770k and z77 Extreme4 Motherboard. I have a Noctua NH_U14S CPU Cooler.
> 
> I'm trying to achieve 4.2Ghz for now, I used this (quote below) as a template. I changed the additional Voltage to +0.004.
> 
> So it sits at about 1.2V in prime95, however it goes up to 80+ Degrees
> 
> On idle it sits at ~0.984V
> 
> I have adequate cooling in my case and this is too hot for my comfort. How can I change the voltage to lower and test those?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> I thought this might be useful for some - a summation of the front page guide into a template where you can succinctly enter all of your settings for others to review:
> 
> Advanced Turbo 30/50/100: Disabled
> Load Optimized CPU OC Setting: Disabled
> Load Optimized GPU OC Setting: Disabled
> Save 1st/2nd/3rd User Default
> Load 1st/2nd/3rd User Default
> CPU Ratio: All Core
> All Core: 33
> Host Clock Override (BCLK): 100.0 MHz
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled
> Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled
> Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
> Core Current Limit: Max
> Long Duration Power Limit: Max
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Max
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max
> GT OverClocking Support: Disabled
> Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Voltage: +0.005v
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2 or Level 3 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)
> IGPU Voltage Offset: Auto
> IGPU Load-Line Calibration: Auto
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5v (up to 1.65v)
> VTT Voltage (VCCIO): Auto
> PCH Voltage: Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage (VCCPLL): Auto
> System Agent Voltage (VCCSA): Auto
> Load XMP Setting: Auto
> DRAM Frequency: DDR3-xxxx
> DRAM tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS: x-x-x-xx
> Command Rate (CR): 2N
> Intel Hyper Threading Technology: Enabled
> Active Processor Cores: All
> C States there are 2 options:
> 1. Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
> o Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> o CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> o CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> o Package C State Support: Disabled
> CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled
> No-Execute Memory Protection: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
> Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: Enabled
Click to expand...

For a modest overclock like 4.2 you do not need LLC 2 or 3 like in that quote. Try LLC 5 and add turbo if it needs more voltage.

Edit to add: high LLC does not bring down voltage spikes, it brings the loaded VCore closer to the spikes.


----------



## Rydog251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> For a modest overclock like 4.2 you do not need LLC 2 or 3 like in that quote. Try LLC 5 and add turbo if it needs more voltage.
> 
> Edit to add: high LLC does not bring down voltage spikes, it brings the loaded VCore closer to the spikes.


Thanks for the reply.

After changing LLC to 5, the Core Voltage at full went to about 1.176 and temperatures are around 72-75.

Would you recommend anything else?

EDIT: Seems stable. Is there a way I can turn the voltage down again and keep testing until I BSOD ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rydog251*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> For a modest overclock like 4.2 you do not need LLC 2 or 3 like in that quote. Try LLC 5 and add turbo if it needs more voltage.
> 
> Edit to add: high LLC does not bring down voltage spikes, it brings the loaded VCore closer to the spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> After changing LLC to 5, the Core Voltage at full went to about 1.176 and temperatures are around 72-75.
> 
> Would you recommend anything else?
> 
> EDIT: Seems stable. Is there a way I can turn the voltage down again and keep testing until I BSOD ?
Click to expand...

Yes, and no probably shouldnt. You can use negative offset voltage to bring it down further, but be warned, negative offset can introduce instability that is damn near impossible to diagnose. There is no stress test for idle, which is where using a negative offset is likely to cause the most problems. If you go this route, know that anything below .900 at idle is going to need to be taken as unstable until you have used the machine for a while without BSODs

Since you are at the current lowest VCore without going negative, I would first test the same voltage with a higher multiplier. I got pretty lucky with my chip and 1.176 will get me very close to 4.6. Who knows, you might get a couple more mhz out of her without adding any more voltage.


----------



## Rydog251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, and no probably shouldnt. You can use negative offset voltage to bring it down further, but be warned, negative offset can introduce instability that is damn near impossible to diagnose. There is no stress test for idle, which is where using a negative offset is likely to cause the most problems. If you go this route, know that anything below .900 at idle is going to need to be taken as unstable until you have used the machine for a while without BSODs
> 
> Since you are at the current lowest VCore without going negative, I would first test the same voltage with a higher multiplier. I got pretty lucky with my chip and 1.176 will get me very close to 4.6. Who knows, you might get a couple more mhz out of her without adding any more voltage.


Ahh thankyou. I might chuck it up higher later on.

Playing BF4 and noticed the VCore is 1.22. That's normal yeah? CPU was at 50-55 degrees.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rydog251*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, and no probably shouldnt. You can use negative offset voltage to bring it down further, but be warned, negative offset can introduce instability that is damn near impossible to diagnose. There is no stress test for idle, which is where using a negative offset is likely to cause the most problems. If you go this route, know that anything below .900 at idle is going to need to be taken as unstable until you have used the machine for a while without BSODs
> 
> Since you are at the current lowest VCore without going negative, I would first test the same voltage with a higher multiplier. I got pretty lucky with my chip and 1.176 will get me very close to 4.6. Who knows, you might get a couple more mhz out of her without adding any more voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh thankyou. I might chuck it up higher later on.
> 
> Playing BF4 and noticed the VCore is 1.22. That's normal yeah? CPU was at 50-55 degrees.
Click to expand...

1.22 and 55 in game is plenty acceptable. try the multiplier up a notch or two...it wont really add any temperature since you will be leaving the voltage alone.


----------



## Rydog251

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.22 and 55 in game is plenty acceptable. try the multiplier up a notch or two...it wont really add any temperature since you will be leaving the voltage alone.


Ahh. Will do, thanks a lot!

So if I do BSOD, I would turn up the addiitonal Turbo Voltage?

And if I went to 4.4 or 4.6, turn up the LLC to 4?

EDIT:

I've decided I'll stay at 4.2 for now. I've lowered the offset to -0.020 and testing it now. ~1.158V on load.

MOBO was running at 40-45 earlier, I'd rather keep it at 40 maximum, hence lowering the voltage.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rydog251*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.22 and 55 in game is plenty acceptable. try the multiplier up a notch or two...it wont really add any temperature since you will be leaving the voltage alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh. Will do, thanks a lot!
> 
> So if I do BSOD, I would turn up the addiitonal Turbo Voltage?
> 
> And if I went to 4.4 or 4.6, turn up the LLC to 4?
Click to expand...

up the turbo. 4.6 might give cause to move the LLC.


----------



## Dantenios

Thanks for the guide it was very helpful! Sadly My CPU is only partially unlocked, so the best i could get was 4.3GHz I tried to set the multipliar to 44 but for some reason when i logged on to windows it wouldn't run at that speed. Although I could up the BCLK to gain higher clocks, which i did for a bit. But it seemed like after opening a game for a minute and then closing it out, it'd cause the system to BSOD, anyone have any suggestions?

My Mobo is the x79 extreme 4 and cpu is i7 3820, Ram G.Skill DDR3-1333 4gbx4 (Ram i read about and people have said that OCing the ram isn't harmful to it much, so i figured it was ok if it got OCed a bit from upping the BCLK a few points up to a amx of 104 if i wanted to go that high)


----------



## Neckbeard13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dantenios*
> 
> Thanks for the guide it was very helpful! Sadly My CPU is only partially unlocked, so the best i could get was 4.3GHz I tried to set the multipliar to 44 but for some reason when i logged on to windows it wouldn't run at that speed. Although I could up the BCLK to gain higher clocks, which i did for a bit. But it seemed like after opening a game for a minute and then closing it out, it'd cause the system to BSOD, anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> My Mobo is the x79 extreme 4 and cpu is i7 3820, Ram G.Skill DDR3-1333 4gbx4 (Ram i read about and people have said that OCing the ram isn't harmful to it much, so i figured it was ok if it got OCed a bit from upping the BCLK a few points up to a amx of 104 if i wanted to go that high)


You shouldnt OC the ram till you get a good OC on your chip, also playing with the BLCK on ivy and sandy isnt reccomended. Sorry in advance if I'm just parroting stuff in the guide and being captain obvious but I dont check in to this thread very often.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neckbeard13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dantenios*
> 
> Thanks for the guide it was very helpful! Sadly My CPU is only partially unlocked, so the best i could get was 4.3GHz I tried to set the multipliar to 44 but for some reason when i logged on to windows it wouldn't run at that speed. Although I could up the BCLK to gain higher clocks, which i did for a bit. But it seemed like after opening a game for a minute and then closing it out, it'd cause the system to BSOD, anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> My Mobo is the x79 extreme 4 and cpu is i7 3820, Ram G.Skill DDR3-1333 4gbx4 (Ram i read about and people have said that OCing the ram isn't harmful to it much, so i figured it was ok if it got OCed a bit from upping the BCLK a few points up to a amx of 104 if i wanted to go that high)
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldnt OC the ram till you get a good OC on your chip, also playing with the BLCK on ivy and sandy isnt reccomended. Sorry in advance if I'm just parroting stuff in the guide and being captain obvious but I dont check in to this thread very often.
Click to expand...

Sandy bridge - E non x or K(not covered in this thread) actually had BCLK overclocking available. You could set 100 125 166 250. Although, 125 is about as far as you would ever need to push it.


----------



## Rakhasa

I made a mistake and lost my stable OC after 2 years. Looks like I'll be using this guide tomorrow







.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> I made a mistake and lost my stable OC after 2 years. Looks like I'll be using this guide tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*
> 
> I made a mistake and lost my stable OC after 2 years. Looks like I'll be using this guide tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mine became unstable after about 2 years as well - just had to give the system a good clean - H70 was clogged with dust and replaced my CMOS battery.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotunde*
> 
> ASRock should not have to pay for this, period. It's entirely your own fault so accept responsibility and stop the RMA. This is ridiculous!!!


Just got a brand new board today. They wrote me a letter of apology and said they know they ****ed up.


----------



## ChronoBodi

is there an Asrock edition for Haswell and Haswell-E? Most of the settings are similar, but Haswell-E threw in stuff like cache voltage, FIVR, etc., its different enough from Sandy/Ivy to warrant a separate guide.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rotunde*
> 
> ASRock should not have to pay for this, period. It's entirely your own fault so accept responsibility and stop the RMA. This is ridiculous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a brand new board today. They wrote me a letter of apology and said they know they ****ed up.
Click to expand...

Glad that worked out for you, I have had less than stellar support out of ASRock myself.


----------



## Klocek001

Actually I was being a little sarcastic, they didn't even send ANY document stating that my board's been replaced with a new one. Just a new board (I can tell by the sound of the screws tightening it's brand new) in old package.
I'm just wondering, since I had my board RMA'd I had to do the cooling again, and it's been beneficial - my temps dropped. Therefore, my question: whats your temp at 4,7-4,8 GHz with air cooling in p95 ? Mine was in low eighties before (definitely too much thermal paste) now it's 74 (huge gap). 2500k @ 4800mhz 1,336v with thermalright macho and gelid extreme. TBH I didn't even set up my case fans yet, still too lazy to screw a top intake and side intake back in the case....I was really surprised to see 74 degrees, I must've really fu**ed up the first time.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Just a new board (I can tell by the sound of the screws tightening it's brand new) in old package.


That's how you can tell it's a new board.?


----------



## Drexial

I am really late to this party, but I have a i53570k and ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 motherboard. When I was on air I did a very conservative voltage bump to about 1.12 and managed to pull off a 4.2 GHz overclock and left it there as it gave me no problems and I didn't want to push my luck on the stock cooler knowing I would get liquid eventually. Well now that I have a Corsair H110 I have tried to get the overclock higher. But I can't get a stable voltage or clock over 1.13 and 4.3 GHz. (I can get it to boot 4.4 but it doesn't last stable)

I feel like the clock speed I am getting is amazing for the low voltage, but was wondering how unusual it is to hit that low of a Voltage peak. I went straight to 1.2 when getting water and it wouldn't even get into the BIOS.

So I guess my question is... would the problem be the CPU or is it possible the Motherboard cant deliver a clean voltage over 1.13?


----------



## Lucky 23

Your motherboard should be definitely be able to deliver a higher vcore then 1.13v. Are you overclocking with in fixed or offset + turbo mode?

What Vcore were you using to boot at 4.4ghz?

Post your bios setting to this thread by formatting a Flash Drive in FAT32, rebooting into bios, and pressing F12.


----------



## BAMFMF

so I've been upping the CPU multiplier and upping the boost as well but i keep going higher and my vcore max only gets up to 1.216 where in the guide the max V is 1.5... am i doing something wrong or not monitoring it right? I'm looking in CPUID at the VCORE voltage... I'm pretty sure i'm doing it correctly but i don't want to burn out my hardware... T_T

please help


----------



## BAMFMF

is there a way to manually up the VCORE voltage or is it just supposed to be monitored as you go into higher cpu multipliers and higher boost voltages ?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BAMFMF*
> 
> is there a way to manually up the VCORE voltage or is it just supposed to be monitored as you go into higher cpu multipliers and higher boost voltages ?


Only way to manually change Vcore is to set it to fixed voltage.
Otherwise the BIOS will use it's predetermined voltage for each multiplier - based on the VID table - and then apply the extra boost voltage when the CPU is under load.

One way you can overclock a system is by using fixed voltage to determine the voltage needed to run at a certain speed - for example 1.4v @ 4.5GHz.
Then you load up a program that tell's you the VID of your chip at 4.5GHz - for example 1.3v.
Then you can simply change the system to boost voltage and apply a 0.1v boost to the voltage.

The system will load the 1.3v as normal based on the VID table and then apply the extra 0.1 voltage to get you 1.4v during load.


----------



## BAMFMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Only way to manually change Vcore is to set it to fixed voltage.
> Otherwise the BIOS will use it's predetermined voltage for each multiplier - based on the VID table - and then apply the extra boost voltage when the CPU is under load.
> 
> One way you can overclock a system is by using fixed voltage to determine the voltage needed to run at a certain speed - for example 1.4v @ 4.5GHz.
> Then you load up a program that tell's you the VID of your chip at 4.5GHz - for example 1.3v.
> Then you can simply change the system to boost voltage and apply a 0.1v boost to the voltage.
> 
> The system will load the 1.3v as normal based on the VID table and then apply the extra 0.1 voltage to get you 1.4v during load.


so then i don't have to set my vcore manually, i can just keep boosting my CPU multiplier and boost voltage and my vcore voltage will increase alongside it? i only asked because i keep upping the cpu multiplier (my 3570k runs at 3.4 and right now i have it at 4.6 and the vcore voltage max is at 1.216 so i just didn't know if i was doing something wrong)

so if I've done everything correctly i should be able to keep boosting my cpu multiplier by quite a bit before i reach my Vcore max voltage?

my question wasn't so much as can i edit the max vcore voltage as much as if i keep doing this the way I'm doing it will my Vcore voltage go up or am i doing something wrong.

as far as i can tell you seem to recommend not messing with the vcore voltage directly, but rather just upping the cpu multiplier and boost voltage until you see a max range close to 1.5v in HW monitor

or am i missing something...


----------



## BAMFMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BAMFMF*
> 
> so then i don't have to set my vcore manually, i can just keep boosting my CPU multiplier and boost voltage and my vcore voltage will increase alongside it? i only asked because i keep upping the cpu multiplier (my 3570k runs at 3.4 and right now i have it at 4.6 and the vcore voltage max is at 1.216 so i just didn't know if i was doing something wrong)
> 
> so if I've done everything correctly i should be able to keep boosting my cpu multiplier by quite a bit before i reach my Vcore max voltage?
> 
> my question wasn't so much as can i edit the max vcore voltage as much as if i keep doing this the way I'm doing it will my Vcore voltage go up or am i doing something wrong.
> 
> as far as i can tell you seem to recommend not messing with the vcore voltage directly, but rather just upping the cpu multiplier and boost voltage until you see a max range close to 1.5v in HW monitor
> 
> or am i missing something...


basically i'm on your "getting closer" tab and i'm just scared ****less i'm going to burn out some hardware


----------



## BAMFMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Only way to manually change Vcore is to set it to fixed voltage.
> Otherwise the BIOS will use it's predetermined voltage for each multiplier - based on the VID table - and then apply the extra boost voltage when the CPU is under load.
> 
> One way you can overclock a system is by using fixed voltage to determine the voltage needed to run at a certain speed - for example 1.4v @ 4.5GHz.
> Then you load up a program that tell's you the VID of your chip at 4.5GHz - for example 1.3v.
> Then you can simply change the system to boost voltage and apply a 0.1v boost to the voltage.
> 
> The system will load the 1.3v as normal based on the VID table and then apply the extra 0.1 voltage to get you 1.4v during load.


also, when i monitor the cpu temps with hwmonitor am i watching the individual core temps or rather the package temp.

sorry for all the noob questions


----------



## kennyparker1337

No damage will be done as long as you don't go over 1.5 volts.
Temperature will not damage the components. They will shut off before damage can be done with temperature.
You should be paying attention to Core Temps and the highest one.

If you are running the test and you see 1.4v and you fail then you increase the boost voltage by 0.01v then when you test again if should read around 1.41v.

It's plenty fine to test overclocks with the boost method.
Raising the multiplier isn't going raise the Vcore very much.


----------



## BAMFMF

cool thanks!


----------



## BAMFMF

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> No damage will be done as long as you don't go over 1.5 volts.
> Temperature will not damage the components. They will shut off before damage can be done with temperature.
> You should be paying attention to Core Temps and the highest one.
> 
> If you are running the test and you see 1.4v and you fail then you increase the boost voltage by 0.01v then when you test again if should read around 1.41v.
> 
> It's plenty fine to test overclocks with the boost method.
> Raising the multiplier isn't going raise the Vcore very much.


so i raised my multiplier all the way to 63 which is apparently as high as my mobo will allow for, I'm still not seeing any v core readings above 1.240
my boost is at about .57 and I'm passing the 5 minute prime test but since I'm not seeing my v core go up pretty much at all I'm worried that I've done something wrong. also, since i cant raise my multiplier anymore, I'm confused about how to continue with the advanced tests =3

sorry for all the questions =/


----------



## BAMFMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BAMFMF*


so i raised my multiplier all the way to 63 which is apparently as high as my mobo will allow for, I'm still not seeing any v core readings above 1.240
my boost is at about .57 and I'm passing the 5 minute prime test but since I'm not seeing my v core go up pretty much at all I'm worried that I've done something wrong. also, since i cant raise my multiplier anymore, I'm confused about how to continue with the advanced tests =3

sorry for all the questions =/[/quote]

"Not sure if monster piece of silicon

or doing it wrong"


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BAMFMF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BAMFMF*
> 
> 
> 
> so i raised my multiplier all the way to 63 which is apparently as high as my mobo will allow for, I'm still not seeing any v core readings above 1.240
> my boost is at about .57 and I'm passing the 5 minute prime test but since I'm not seeing my v core go up pretty much at all I'm worried that I've done something wrong. also, since i cant raise my multiplier anymore, I'm confused about how to continue with the advanced tests =3
> 
> sorry for all the questions =/
Click to expand...

There is no way you are booting 63x at 1.240. It sounds like the changes you are making in your BIOS are not sticking after reboot, or perhaps you have Intel XTU or other motherboard provided software that is overriding any settings you change in BIOS.

Uninstall any windows based overclocking software and try a clear CMOS with a battery pull.

Also, not to be insulting with this question : Are you clicking save and exit from your BIOS or just exiting?

Edit: Just to be clear, 63x is not possible without liquid nitrogen cooling and like 1.9 volts


----------



## BAMFMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There is no way you are booting 63x at 1.240. It sounds like the changes you are making in your BIOS are not sticking after reboot, or perhaps you have Intel XTU or other motherboard provided software that is overriding any settings you change in BIOS.
> 
> Uninstall any windows based overclocking software and try a clear CMOS with a battery pull.
> 
> Also, not to be insulting with this question : Are you clicking save and exit from your BIOS or just exiting?
> 
> Edit: Just to be clear, 63x is not possible without liquid nitrogen cooling and like 1.9 volts


i'm clicking save and exit from bios, i have a clear cmos button but, whats a battery pull? just DC the cable from my cpu ?


----------



## BAMFMF

i had ASrock extreme tuning ultility installed maybe that was the culprit ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BAMFMF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There is no way you are booting 63x at 1.240. It sounds like the changes you are making in your BIOS are not sticking after reboot, or perhaps you have Intel XTU or other motherboard provided software that is overriding any settings you change in BIOS.
> 
> Uninstall any windows based overclocking software and try a clear CMOS with a battery pull.
> 
> Also, not to be insulting with this question : Are you clicking save and exit from your BIOS or just exiting?
> 
> Edit: Just to be clear, 63x is not possible without liquid nitrogen cooling and like 1.9 volts
> 
> 
> 
> i'm clicking save and exit from bios, i have a clear cmos button but, whats a battery pull? just DC the cable from my cpu ?
Click to expand...

The battery pull is when you pull the battery out of the motherboard...to ensure no residual electricity for the BIOS is running through the board. You would also need to disconnect the power supply from the wall and hold the power button for a few seconds to drain it. let it sit powered down with no battery for 15 minutes, then put it all back together. This just ensures that a Clear CMOS is truly clear, and may not be necessary. A punch to the clear CMOS button will likely do the trick.

Edit: another thought. Are you using the high performance power profile in windows?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BAMFMF*
> 
> i had ASrock extreme tuning ultility installed maybe that was the culprit ?


Could be. I had problems overclocking my sons Pentium build with XTU. It would override my BIOS.


----------



## BAMFMF

or intel SDK for openCL idk


----------



## BAMFMF

and yes, i'm using the high performance power output settings in windows


----------



## kennyparker1337

Well if your settings fail the PC will reboot and revert back to stock settings on the multiplier.

I think by default it will try and reboot 3 times.


----------



## BAMFMF

nevermind my ASROCK XTU was giving windows its own power settings to follow


----------



## BAMFMF

yes my computer does reboot 3 times before it finally loads up


----------



## BAMFMF

should i just use ASrock XTU to find my settings more easily instead of having to power down and power up i can just change it right from windows, or is that sketchy and should i just delete asrock XTU and do it in the bios just to be safe =3


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BAMFMF*
> 
> should i just use ASrock XTU to find my settings more easily instead of having to power down and power up i can just change it right from windows, or is that sketchy and should i just delete asrock XTU and do it in the bios just to be safe =3


get rid of XTU and any other remnants of overclocking software and do it all through BIOS.

Edit to add:


This guy did a solid job on writing a guide. Follow it to a "T" in BIOS and you should come out with a proper overclock


----------



## BAMFMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> get rid of XTU and any other remnants of overclocking software and do it all through BIOS.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> 
> This guy did a solid job on writing a guide. Follow it to a "T" in BIOS and you should come out with a proper overclock


i thought i did, i went through it twice to make sure, it was probably just the ASROCK XTU which i got rid of. i had a profile saved already, which i edited down to safe values myself. i tried dropping it down to 34 multiplier and booting like that but i still got the 3 restart before booting up problem so maybe my bios is messed? i guess i'll redo bios but i was pretty sure it was done right since i've clicked that cmos button once before this. oh well time to redo it.


----------



## kennyparker1337

I would go over the BIOS and recheck all settings.

If it's failing at 34 then chances are some other setting is causing it to fail.

The likely culprit (at least in my case) is the BIOS resetting storage mode to IDE which will fail to boot every time when the drives are in ACHI mode.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I'm currently in the Z87 BIOS with Asrock Extreme4 and I can't find the Turbo Voltage option to change to +0.004. Also, neither can I take the Offset Voltage down below +0.010 without it going negative volts. Does this matter?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'm currently in the Z87 BIOS with Asrock Extreme4 and I can't find the Turbo Voltage option to change to +0.004. Also, neither can I take the Offset Voltage down below +0.010 without it going negative volts. Does this matter?


No. Every BIOS is slightly different. Just match them the closest you can.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Actually-and I don't meant his offensively-I think it's a good job I didn't follow this guide as thoroughly as I thought I should, as I had mistaken the CPU Voltage to the Input Voltage, which could have been bad. My BIOS is laid out differently despite it being an ASrock board. I damn hate that each BIOS is different. I'm just not clued in enough to know the differences between the varying terminologies. I knew something wasn't right when my Input Voltage read 1.9v. I thought that was my CPU Voltage, or Vcore Adaptive Voltage as I've discovered it's called in my UEFI. Also, it's not called Fixed or Offset, but something else. I updated the BIOS and everything now comes with a description to the side. This makes it so much easier.

I'm still looking for an appropriate guide for an ASRock Z87 Extreme4 with a 4670K. Any ideas?


----------



## kennyparker1337

You can't sue me!








Quote:


> *Disclaimer
> Please remember this is a guide, not a set of rules. Some settings may not work the same on every machine. I am not responsible for any damages that might occur from the abuse of this guide. I cannot answer all questions; please do not PM me. Post your question in the thread, so that others may help. If you notice something wrong with the guide, send me a PM please. As always, have fun and please remember not all CPUs can hit 5GHz! Not even mine.*
> 
> *Important Note
> This guide was put together using an i5-2500k with an ASRock P67 Extreme 4. Some settings for you may be different or not exist at all in this guide.
> Ivy Bridge performs about 5% (more or less) better than Sandy Bridge. So you may have a lower clock CPU and perform the same.
> 4.3GHz Ivy Bridge ≈ 4.5GHz Sandy Bridge.*


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Ha! I'm not the suing type. I'd rage for a few weeks and then move on.









Do you have any advice on how to adapt your methods to my board? Any other forumites you've come across with solid guides to get a stable 4.4Ghz OC on my board/CP? There are a few out there already. I'm just shopping around at the moment. Your one has been the best so far, but I'm not confident adapting the changes to fit my UEFI and configuration.


----------



## kennyparker1337

I don't think systems have changed that much since my guide.

It should be as simple as determining which setting matches the one in my guide.
They likely only have a different name.

The description will be helpful because will both do the same thing.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Ha! I'm not the suing type. I'd rage for a few weeks and then move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any advice on how to adapt your methods to my board? Any other forumites you've come across with solid guides to get a stable 4.4Ghz OC on my board/CP? There are a few out there already. I'm just shopping around at the moment. Your one has been the best so far, but I'm not confident adapting the changes to fit my UEFI and configuration.


77 and 87/97 are different enough that you really should not look at this guide and attempt to overclock. This guide does not cover the input voltage, cache ratio, cache voltage of Haswell. This is the guide you are looking for, it does not have specifics for the ASRock board, but all the settings are there. Haswell is a bit more involved, but still nothing too complex.

1.9 input for a haswell is not scary...

Good luck!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 77 and 87/97 are different enough that you really should not look at this guide and attempt to overclock. This guide does not cover the input voltage, cache ratio, cache voltage of Haswell. This is the guide you are looking for, it does not have specifics for the ASRock board, but all the settings are there. Haswell is a bit more involved, but still nothing too complex.
> 
> 1.9 input for a haswell is not scary...
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, man! I'll take a look.

By the way, I read that 1.9 input voltage as the CPU core voltage, which shouldn't be above 1.3V, as far as I can tell, unless you have an extremely efficient water cooling setup. That's what I mean by scary.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Oh I'm sorry I didn't know you were on Haswell.

As the big picture at the top of the guide says: This is only for Sandybridge/Ivybridge.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Oh I'm sorry I didn't know you were on Haswell.
> 
> As the big picture at the top of the guide says: This is only for Sandybridge/Ivybridge.


Man, that's my fault. Thanks for the help regardless.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Man, that's my fault. Thanks for the help regardless.


You want to head on over to here:

Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Yeah, I've been directed there and am now reading through it.

I might be making overclocking more difficult than it is. I need to learn what I'm actually doing rather than simply following a guide. I suck at following anything unless I know exactly what I'm doing, the science behind it, if you will.


----------



## BAMFMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I would go over the BIOS and recheck all settings.
> 
> If it's failing at 34 then chances are some other setting is causing it to fail.
> 
> The likely culprit (at least in my case) is the BIOS resetting storage mode to IDE which will fail to boot every time when the drives are in ACHI mode.


so, i hit my clear cmos key, my PC boots up with no 3 restarts. i follow the guide and change bios and then get 3 restarts just applying the settings tab to the mobo... i checked the storage and it was on ACHI not IDE... i dont know what im doing wrong ive done this like 4 times now followed the guide and the pictures T_T

everyone else haz overclock can i haz overclock now plox


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> everyone else haz overclock can i haz overclock now plox


If you want, we can go step by step through the process and see where you are going wrong.

Start with a fresh clear CMOS, check if it boots on the first go. Then we know you will be at square one.

Change NOTHING but the C-states under the advanced CPU configuration tab, and the power states in the OC tweaker tab. The only Cstate that should be enabled is C1E, the rest should be disabled. All of the power limits should read MAX except for the Long duration, to get max, just type in some ridiculous large number, I believe the actual max is 500 for most of them and it will default to max when you go larger.

When you have that, report back with success/failure. This will not be an overclock obviously, but it is some of the backend stuff that is critical to a successful overclock.


----------



## BAMFMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you want, we can go step by step through the process and see where you are going wrong.
> 
> Start with a fresh clear CMOS, check if it boots on the first go. Then we know you will be at square one.
> 
> Change NOTHING but the C-states under the advanced CPU configuration tab, and the power states in the OC tweaker tab. The only Cstate that should be enabled is C1E, the rest should be disabled. All of the power limits should read MAX except for the Long duration, to get max, just type in some ridiculous large number, I believe the actual max is 500 for most of them and it will default to max when you go larger.
> 
> When you have that, report back with success/failure. This will not be an overclock obviously, but it is some of the backend stuff that is critical to a successful overclock.


me love you long time. loading this webpage on my laptop and loading up my bios now


----------



## BAMFMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you want, we can go step by step through the process and see where you are going wrong.
> 
> Start with a fresh clear CMOS, check if it boots on the first go. Then we know you will be at square one.
> 
> Change NOTHING but the C-states under the advanced CPU configuration tab, and the power states in the OC tweaker tab. The only Cstate that should be enabled is C1E, the rest should be disabled. All of the power limits should read MAX except for the Long duration, to get max, just type in some ridiculous large number, I believe the actual max is 500 for most of them and it will default to max when you go larger.
> 
> When you have that, report back with success/failure. This will not be an overclock obviously, but it is some of the backend stuff that is critical to a successful overclock.


done. boots first try.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you want, we can go step by step through the process and see where you are going wrong.
> 
> Start with a fresh clear CMOS, check if it boots on the first go. Then we know you will be at square one.
> 
> Change NOTHING but the C-states under the advanced CPU configuration tab, and the power states in the OC tweaker tab. The only Cstate that should be enabled is C1E, the rest should be disabled. All of the power limits should read MAX except for the Long duration, to get max, just type in some ridiculous large number, I believe the actual max is 500 for most of them and it will default to max when you go larger.
> 
> When you have that, report back with success/failure. This will not be an overclock obviously, but it is some of the backend stuff that is critical to a successful overclock.


I'm totally wrecked at the moment so I may not be up for the challenge tonight, but what I have been doing is some reading on what C1E is and how some overclockers turn all power saving features off. But it seems that is only beneficial to those who used Fixed/Override overclocking methods, while in this guide we're using Offset/Adaptive modes, right? I read that for Offset/Dynamics Vcore methods, the power saving C1E state can be very beneficial for lowering electricity bills and, I assume, increasing the lifespan of the CPU since it reduces its state down when not under load.

Anyway, to answer your question, I restored defaults in UEFI and am now in Windows with no issues.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'm totally wrecked at the moment so I may not be up for the challenge tonight, but what I have been doing is some reading on what C1E is and how some overclockers turn all power saving features off. But it seems that is only beneficial to those who used Fixed/Override overclocking methods, while in this guide we're using Offset/Adaptive modes, right? I read that for Offset/Dynamics Vcore methods, the power saving C1E state can be very beneficial for lowering electricity bills and, I assume, increasing the lifespan of the CPU since it reduces its state down when not under load.
> 
> Anyway, to answer your question, I restored defaults in UEFI and am now in Windows with no issues.


Sounds like you have done your research. Fixed voltage is really for peple who are going to be using the machine 24/7 to crunch numbers, like folding. Best of luck! If I am not here when you decide to overclock, I am sure someone else around here will be around that can help.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sounds like you have done your research. Fixed voltage is really for peple who are going to be using the machine 24/7 to crunch numbers, like folding. Best of luck! If I am not here when you decide to overclock, I am sure someone else around here will be around that can help.


Thanks, mate, I appreciate that!

Based on what you said, despite feeling a little less confident using Offset methods, I do not game for much longer than 2-3 hours a day, and even that's a rarity. Most of the time I am simply browsing, listening to music, watching TV/movies, editing, writing music, none of which are very intensive. The editing I do is really basic stuff, as is the music software I use. I want to overclock because I want to learn about how my computer works that I built, to the best of my knowledge, and optimise it the best that I can.


----------



## cheg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guriga*
> 
> hi guys,i just by an extreme 6 with a i7 3770k cpu,and i using kingston hyper x predator 2400mhz memory,but i have a problem with the memory i think,or i cant know how to setup the memory in bios
> 
> this memory sticks have two xmp profiles one is the 2400mhz and the second is 2133mhz,no matter i choose any of them it wont boot,just beep(sound)
> 
> than after that i tryed to set all manually,the latency,the mhz and the voltages,but its doing the same thing
> 
> please help
> 
> ps: sorry for the bad english


Hi, wondering if your primary plane current option is stuck on auto, or if you're able to change and set the values yourself?
I have an i7-3770k on ASRock Z77 Extreme6 with latest bios and that option is set to auto and I haven't figured out how to change the setting


----------



## cheg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisexv6*
> 
> What BIOS version? Is your numlock enabled on your keyboard?
> 
> I have no problem inputting 10000, it then shows a red warning on the right and backs it down to the max value (500 it seems)


It's great that others seem to be able to change the plane current at all.. mine is auto and I can't change it..
my BIOS is P2.80 dated 07/01/2013 for my ASRock Z77 Extreme6


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisexv6*
> 
> What BIOS version? Is your numlock enabled on your keyboard?
> 
> I have no problem inputting 10000, it then shows a red warning on the right and backs it down to the max value (500 it seems)
> 
> 
> 
> It's great that others seem to be able to change the plane current at all.. mine is auto and I can't change it..
> my BIOS is P2.80 dated 07/01/2013 for my ASRock Z77 Extreme6
Click to expand...

Pull the battery and clear CMOS. At one point I had a similar issue and a clear CMOS cleared up the locked selection.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Can't you just clear the CMOS by restoring defaults in BIOS?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Can't you just clear the CMOS by restoring defaults in BIOS?


Not quite the same, the settings go back to default, but the memory does not get wiped.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not quite the same, the settings go back to default, but the memory does not get wiped.


Well, then, I didn't clear my CMOS last night. What does clearing CMOS do to help with overclocking?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not quite the same, the settings go back to default, but the memory does not get wiped.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then, I didn't clear my CMOS last night. What does clearing CMOS do to help with overclocking?
Click to expand...

If there is a setting that will not change, but it should, it could be BIOS corruption, and a Clear CMOS is likely to alleviate it.


----------



## Derko1

I'm at around 1.46-1.47v for my vcore at 4.8ghz. Is it worth to ride the 1.5v line to get the 4.9ghz? Heat is not an issue.

I'm wondering if there is something other than throwing more vcore at the OC. That will make it more stable. Like the other voltages, like PLL or VTT?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I'm at around 1.46-1.47v for my vcore at 4.8ghz. Is it worth to ride the 1.5v line to get the 4.9ghz? Heat is not an issue.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is something other than throwing more vcore at the OC. That will make it more stable. Like the other voltages, like PLL or VTT?


I would be surprised if you could get 4.9 with 1.5 if you are at 4.8 with 1.47, but anything is possible. Worth it? Probably not...but this is OCN...FIRE IT UP!

PLL wont really directly increase stability. Lowering it may drop temps a hair, allowing for a slightly lower VCore, or slightly less instability.
VTT can in my experience help with stability if you are dogging your memory out to the max, but it has little to no effect on an CPU overclock alone, and is not really safe to deviate far from stock.


----------



## chronicfx

You should tick the option enable pll voltage in your bios definitely if you have not already. That might even set you back down a few volts making 4.9 a possibility. If you already have it enabled I agree with the post above, you are pretty close to 1.5v and to get another multi stable you usually will need another 75-100mv for a multi between 4.9 and 5.1 each step, things widen vcore wise as you get up in frequency, I am sure you know that. Maybe 1.52v would be my guesstimate?? I ran 1.51v for a good clip and my 3570k still works without any degs. It is backed down only because I have gone to a 4790k and I gave it to my 4 year old son as a "nick jr." "Disney" "abc mouse" computer... It is still overclocked but it has a lame cooler on it. So 4.4 at stock voltage it is.. Also remember you have to be careful with vcore readings on Z77 asrock boards, sometimes they can be artificially low. There is a lot of literature on that in google. Good luck and let us know if it works.


----------



## inedenimadam

Well it has been a fun run for not allot of money, but first the Vcore readings were off, then the sound went out, then the PCI lane went out. I just ordered an ASUS board. Might be a while before I warm up to ASRock again.


----------



## Lucky 23

Too bad inedenimadam. I will be sticking to ASUS and Gigabyte in the future. My board is still working fine but there are better boards to choose from.


----------



## Xoriam

So pretty much the only voltage i should be adjusting is the turbo boost voltage?
i've got that set to +0.023 for 4,5ghz
hitting about 78c since i haven't delidded.

is there something else i can adjust?


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> So pretty much the only voltage i should be adjusting is the turbo boost voltage?
> i've got that set to +0.023 for 4,5ghz
> hitting about 78c since i haven't delidded.
> 
> is there something else i can adjust?


Whats your mobo and cooling set up?


----------



## Xoriam

H80i

4,5ghz at 1.16v

Can't seem to get anything stable above that.


----------



## Xoriam

Hmmm I'm really confused about this Dram voltage thing with IVY.

Are we not suppose to keep it within 0.5 of vtt, like in the past?

and seeing as max safe VTT for ivy is 1.08 that means 1.65 is outside of the safe zone for ram voltage. correct?

I'm seeing alot of mixed opinions on this topic


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Too bad inedenimadam. I will be sticking to ASUS and Gigabyte in the future. My board is still working fine but there are better boards to choose from.


I got my new board, I had a bent a pin on the ASRock...although I dont know how, considering I had not changed my mount in months. Straightened it out, and the PCI lane and audio is still burnt. Oh well!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Hmmm I'm really confused about this Dram voltage thing with IVY.
> 
> Are we not suppose to keep it within 0.5 of vtt, like in the past?
> 
> and seeing as max safe VTT for ivy is 1.08 that means 1.65 is outside of the safe zone for ram voltage. correct?
> 
> I'm seeing alot of mixed opinions on this topic


There are plenty of 1.65 kits on the market, and I have overvolted my 1.5 sticks to 1.65, without touching VTT. The VTT--DRAM voltage tie stopped at sandy.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> H80i
> 
> 4,5ghz at 1.16v
> 
> Can't seem to get anything stable above that.


I don't understand. Can you provide more information. What multiplier are your trying to stabilize? How much have your increased turbo passed +0.023


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I don't understand. Can you provide more information. What multiplier are your trying to stabilize? How much have your increased turbo passed +0.023


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> So pretty much the only voltage i should be adjusting is the turbo boost voltage?
> i've got that set to +0.023 for 4,5ghz
> hitting about 78c since i haven't delidded.
> 
> is there something else i can adjust?


45 is stable, above is not


----------



## raziel1

This guide -









I have a i5-3570K that was running at stock speeds.

After reading this guide (and now having a monitor that can display more than 60FPS in a game) i decided to try it.

My CPU is stable @4.59 now and i am very happy with it. Thanks for the guide again.

...now, to look for a GPU overclocking guide...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raziel1*
> 
> This guide -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i5-3570K that was running at stock speeds.
> 
> After reading this guide (and now having a monitor that can display more than 60FPS in a game) i decided to try it.
> 
> My CPU is stable @4.59 now and i am very happy with it. Thanks for the guide again.
> 
> ...now, to look for a GPU overclocking guide...


4.59? Did you use BCLK overclocking?


----------



## raziel1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 4.59? Did you use BCLK overclocking?


no idea what you mean, it's just that whatever setting is used in the BIOS it doesn't seem to make my bus sped stick to 100 it's always 99.8 or something, i guess that's why its not rounded out to 4.6 but, meh, im very happy with the results.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raziel1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 4.59? Did you use BCLK overclocking?
> 
> 
> 
> no idea what you mean, it's just that whatever setting is used in the BIOS it doesn't seem to make my bus sped stick to 100 it's always 99.8 or something, i guess that's why its not rounded out to 4.6 but, meh, im very happy with the results.
Click to expand...

fair enough. my board was rarely at 100 either.


----------



## Xoriam

you need to turn off spread spectrum to get rid of rounding.
you can turn it up to 100.1 to get rid of your total mhz rounding.


----------



## barku75

I have asrock z77 extreme mobo and 3570k cpu. I disabled speedstep but my cpu still works 1.6-3.4 ghz. How does cpu always work at 3.4ghz?


----------



## Lucky 23

Why are you not Overclocking with the power saving features enabled. There really isn't any benefit from having it a 3.4 all the time.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barku75*
> 
> I have asrock z77 extreme mobo and 3570k cpu. I disabled speedstep but my cpu still works 1.6-3.4 ghz. How does cpu always work at 3.4ghz?


Speedstep is ONLY for letting multiplies in between the lowest and highest be used.
It does NOT stop it from changing the voltage/multipler.

To force a constant voltage/multiplier you will need to change the voltage setting from "Offset" to "Fixed".


----------



## barku75

Thanks for reply. Cpu works 4.2 ghz now









@kennyparker1337


----------



## HITTI

Hi guys.

I've got a asrock z75 pro3 with BIOS P2.00 along with a 3770K and a H105 as a cooler.

I am having a dilemma in a few situations.

1).
All power saving is disabled in UEFI. But my cpu at stock keeps jumping down to 1599.63Mhz. All speedsteps disabled and power saving is disabled.

2).
I tried going for 4.8Ghz with voltage of 1.38v just as a start off base clock. But, read below.

Theoretically, this should work. While running intel burn test to get max voltage from cpuzx64. I took the calculator in WIn7x64, punched in 1.38 subtract it by 1.032v = an offset of 0.348v. So I added this 0.348v to offset in UEFI, but my voltage jumps up to 1.496v with temps over 100c.

3)
I cannot disable intel turbo boost and turbo voltage while in overclocking mode.

Those three I am having complications.

What am I doing wrong as for 1 through 3 problems above?

Thank you guys in advance and please help me I desperately need it.


----------



## HITTI

Also, like I stated I have all power saving disabled, speedsteps etc.

Under

Advanced>cpu configuration

CPU max is at 3500
CPU min is at 1600.

I do not understand any of this why it is happening.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Also, like I stated I have all power saving disabled, speedsteps etc.
> 
> Under
> 
> Advanced>cpu configuration
> 
> CPU max is at 3500
> CPU min is at 1600.
> 
> I do not understand any of this why it is happening.


If it is a locked multiplier, we can help you achieve that. But first I would say: Unless you have a specific need to be at a locked multiplier, not having speed step enabled is just money wasted through a higher power bill and shortened life of the CPU.

If you still want a locked processor, you can go into the Windows power settings, advanced, show currently unavailable, min processor state 100%. That should lock the multiplier at whatever your multiplier is set at in BIOS.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If it is a locked multiplier, we can help you achieve that. But first I would say: Unless you have a specific need to be at a locked multiplier, not having speed step enabled is just money wasted through a higher power bill and shortened life of the CPU.
> 
> If you still want a locked processor, you can go into the Windows power settings, advanced, show currently unavailable, min processor state 100%. That should lock the multiplier at whatever your multiplier is set at in BIOS.


I have no idea what you're talking about. I apologize for not understanding.

This is a k processor, multi is not locked. I don't think it is.

Edit:

I get frustrated pretty quickly and this 300+ dollar processor gots me frustrated.


----------



## HITTI

K, think I've got a stable overclock. Highest I can go with this H105 cooler is 4.5 unless I have it seated wrong. As you can tell, the voltage is different from being idle to being utilized.


----------



## Lucky 23

Looks fine. Are you using Offset + Turbo or Fixed voltage?

I would suggest running P95 to make sure its stable. 6 minutes is not enough IMO


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Looks fine. Are you using Offset + Turbo or Fixed voltage?
> 
> I would suggest running P95 to make sure its stable. 6 minutes is not enough IMO


I don't think there is a fixed voltage in my UEFI.

I have to select some turbo thing then a group of options pop up like multi, offset etc.

Thanks for reminding me about prime95, it's been so long since I have oc'd since 2011.

How long should I use prime for?


----------



## Lucky 23

Well you have a Z75 so maybe it does not have this option. Under CPU Core voltage it should list Offset then you can select different values such as +0.005, +0.010 etc. There is another setting in BIOS labeled as Additional turbo voltage which will adjust your full load vcore.

Offset is fine if this is what you are using.

I usually run P95 for 8 hours but other members recommend 12 + hours.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Well you have a Z75 so maybe it does not have this option. Under CPU Core voltage it should list Offset then you can select different values such as +0.005, +0.010 etc. There is another setting in BIOS labeled as Additional turbo voltage which will adjust your full load vcore.
> 
> Offset is fine if this is what you are using.
> 
> I usually run P95 for 8 hours but other members recommend 12 + hours.


Thank you.

Which option should I stress test?

Small fft's
In place
or
blend?


----------



## Lucky 23

Blend is fine. It combines Small FFT and Large FFT


----------



## HITTI

Could someone please explain to me as why my voltage is at Idle 1.36v, at full load 1.288v?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Could someone please explain to me as why my voltage is at Idle 1.36v, at full load 1.288v?


Its called Vdroop. You can defeat it with LLC (Load Line Calibration), but generally speaking it is considered a feature, and should not be completely eliminated unless you are going for high clocks and it you are getting really high voltage spikes.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Guys i have a problem before i had dual channel i could do llc2(iirc) with 44x100 offset +0.005v and turbo+ 0.004v but i gave me a bsod 0x124 i guess i need more offset for 44x100 llc2? I havent changed anything from.the. green oc.i just used more llc(from 3 to 2) because in the test the vcore was like 1.248>1.256>1.240>1.248>1.256 and like da with 4400 drooping to 4398 and then upping to 4400

What do you think should I use?

C1e enabled an c3/c6 disabled

But memory xmp auto dram at 2133 and dram setting set.manually


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Guys i have a problem before i had dual channel i could do llc2(iirc) with 44x100 offset +0.005v and turbo+ 0.004v but i gave me a bsod 0x124 i guess i need more offset for 44x100 llc2? I havent changed anything from.the. green oc.i just used more llc(from 3 to 2) because in the test the vcore was like 1.248>1.256>1.240>1.248>1.256 and like da with 4400 drooping to 4398 and then upping to 4400
> 
> What do you think should I use?
> 
> C1e enabled an c3/c6 disabled
> 
> But memory xmp auto dram at 2133 and dram setting set.manually


Either mess with the ram settings or go back to LLC 50% thats the best IMO.


----------



## PontiacGTX

I didnt tested llc2 much btw the image of llc when i select it has glitches(like artifacts,like dots.just on.the chart.that explain the level of llc)


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> I didnt tested llc2 much btw the image of llc when i select it has glitches(like artifacts,like dots.just on.the chart.that explain the level of llc)


Why would LLC give you artifacts?
Maybe you have a driver/MB/PSU issue.
LLC 3 is 50% correct?
This is typically the one which gives flat out across the board voltages. (Vcore)
If it's not on your board, just pick the one which does so.

It's typically 2 or 3


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Why would LLC give you artifacts?
> Maybe you have a driver/MB/PSU issue.
> LLC 3 is 50% correct?
> This is typically the one which gives flat out across the board voltages. (Vcore)
> If it's not on your board, just pick the one which does so.
> 
> It's typically 2 or 3


the artifacts on the image are just when i select it and then the list appear the image is normal again.maybe its the bios i have p2.30

5-0%
4-25%
3-50%
2-75%
1-100%


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> the artifacts on the image are just when i select it and then the list appear the image is normal again.maybe its the bios i have p2.30
> 
> 5-0%
> 4-25%
> 3-50%
> 2-75%
> 1-100%


Like is said before, artifacts on the image because of CPU OC do not seem logical to me.

Use LLC level 3 50% IMO btw.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Guys i have a problem before i had dual channel i could do llc2(iirc) with 44x100 offset +0.005v and turbo+ 0.004v but i gave me a bsod 0x124 i guess i need more offset for 44x100 llc2? I havent changed anything from.the. green oc.i just used more llc(from 3 to 2) because in the test the vcore was like 1.248>1.256>1.240>1.248>1.256 and like da with 4400 drooping to 4398 and then upping to 4400
> 
> What do you think should I use?
> 
> C1e enabled an c3/c6 disabled
> 
> But memory xmp auto dram at 2133 and dram setting set.manually


Whats your idle vcore with the +0.005 offset. Most likely you will want to increase turbo rather then offset.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your idle vcore with the +0.005 offset. Most likely you will want to increase turbo rather then offset.


like this guy said, increase turbo voltage


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Looks fine. Are you using Offset + Turbo or Fixed voltage?
> 
> I would suggest running P95 to make sure its stable. 6 minutes is not enough IMO


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Whats your idle vcore with the +0.005 offset. Most likely you will want to increase turbo rather then offset.


0.92v avg dropped once at 0.86v but this with LLC3

With llc2 boost at +0.012 it gives me 1.256/1.264v with the same drops in bclk drom 99.98mhz to 100.01mhz


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> 0.92v avg dropped once at 0.86v but this with LLC3
> 
> With llc2 boost at +0.012 it gives me 1.256/1.264v with the same drops in bclk drom 99.98mhz to 100.01mhz


you need to turn off spread spectrum


----------



## PontiacGTX

Its off already...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Its off already...


Aha I had this as well.
I fixed all my rounding issues by turning the blck up to 100.1


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> 0.92v avg dropped once at 0.86v but this with LLC3
> 
> With llc2 boost at +0.012 it gives me 1.256/1.264v with the same drops in bclk drom 99.98mhz to 100.01mhz


Your idle voltage is fine so don't adjust offset. Increase additional turbo voltage if you get a BSOD or if P95 fails


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Your idle voltage is fine so don't adjust offset. Increase additional turbo voltage if you get a BSOD or if P95 fails


the bclk drops every(99.98>100.01>99.98>etc) time is it normal?how do you fix that?

Bios bclk is 100 and using 100.01 does nothing


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> the bclk drops every(99.98>100.01>99.98>etc) time is it normal?how do you fix that?
> 
> Bios bclk is 100 and using 100.01 does nothing


If Spread Spectrum is off, and you adjust blck to 100.1 (it's 100.1 btw not 100.01) and you still get the issue. then it's most likely due to EIST or Hyperthreading.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> If Spread Spectrum is off, and you adjust blck to 100.1 (it's 100.1 btw not 100.01) and you still get the issue. then it's most likely due to EIST or Hyperthreading.


With 100.1 the prime95 got 100.01/100.05/100.08 wuth +0.005+0.016 crashed 45x100.1

Edit

At 100.01x44/+0.012+0.005/llc2

Bclk most stays at 100.05 and bumos sometimes to 100.08


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> With 100.1 the prime95 got 100.01/100.05/100.08


It's gotta be EIST or Hyperthreading then, since Spread Spectrum is off.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> If Spread Spectrum is off, and you adjust blck to 100.1 (it's 100.1 btw not 100.01) and you still get the issue. then it's most likely due to EIST or Hyperthreading.
> 
> 
> 
> With 100.1 the prime95 got 100.01/100.05/100.08 wuth +0.005+0.016 crashed 45x100.1
> 
> Edit
> 
> At 100.01x44/+0.012+0.005/llc2
> 
> Bclk most stays at 100.05 and bumos sometimes to 100.08
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> With 100.1 the prime95 got 100.01/100.05/100.08
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotta be EIST or Hyperthreading then, since Spread Spectrum is off.
Click to expand...

CPU-Z (V1.71, X64) is showing 99.98 for me as well with Spread Spectrum off.
With Spread Spectrum set to Auto I get the same.

With it only being .02 off - not the .2 it used to be when you could set Spread Spectrum to Enabled -
I'm guessing CPU-Z got fine tuned to detect the 2nd digit after the decimal point or the new code threw it off balance.

edit: Just confirmed this.

If you use CPU-Z version 1.63 then it displays 100.0 (even with Spread Spectrum set to Auto which should default to Disabled anyways.)

edit: The latest version that still displays 100.0 is 1.66.1. Tested them all until I got that low.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> CPU-Z (V1.71, X64) is showing 99.98 for me as well with Spread Spectrum off.
> With Spread Spectrum set to Auto I get the same.
> 
> With it only being .02 off - not the .2 it used to be when you could set Spread Spectrum to Enabled -
> I'm guessing CPU-Z got fine tuned to detect the 2nd digit after the decimal point or the new code threw it off balance.
> 
> edit: Just confirmed this.
> 
> If you use CPU-Z version 1.63 then it displays 100.0 (even with Spread Spectrum set to Auto which should default to Disabled anyways.)
> 
> edit: The latest version that still displays 100.0 is 1.66.1. Tested them all until I got that low.


Ah well i always update cpu-z whenever there is a new version. I haven't seen this issue for a few versions now.


----------



## PontiacGTX

I will try the 1.66 then


----------



## jrizzz

Hey I was wondering if anyone has any input on this. I got up to 4.7 Ghz at 1.328v. I passed Prime for about 20 minutes but 5 minutes in my cpu starts undervolting and downclocking to 3.4 Ghz for a few seconds and then it shoots back up to 4.7. I get no errors or BSODs. Could it be something that is thermal throttling? (although nothing seems to be as temps look ok.) My BIOS settings are exactly what the guide says for offset voltage mode. PLL overvoltage is disabled and LLC is at 50%. I also have 1333 ram oc'd to 1600 cas9 @ 1.65 dram voltage. Mobo is a z77 pro3 (I know cheap board to be oc'ing on which could be the problem). Rest of rig is in sig.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Screenshot of when it downclocks


----------



## kennyparker1337

For only a second or two? Doesn't sound like an issue to me.
If you need an explanation it was most likely the CPU downclocking when Prime was switching to a new test.

Your temps are not high enough to throttle. You would need a core to hit 95C. The max I see there is 83C.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrizzz*
> 
> Hey I was wondering if anyone has any input on this. I got up to 4.7 Ghz at 1.328v. I passed Prime for about 20 minutes but 5 minutes in my cpu starts undervolting and downclocking to 3.4 Ghz for a few seconds and then it shoots back up to 4.7. I get no errors or BSODs. Could it be something that is thermal throttling? (although nothing seems to be as temps look ok.) My BIOS settings are exactly what the guide says for offset voltage mode. PLL overvoltage is disabled and LLC is at 50%. I also have 1333 ram oc'd to 1600 cas9 @ 1.65 dram voltage. Mobo is a z77 pro3 (I know cheap board to be oc'ing on which could be the problem). Rest of rig is in sig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot of when it downclocks


Post up your BIOS screen shots. Your CPU should not downclock like that when running prime 95.


----------



## jrizzz

Okay I ran Prime for an hour but I bsod like 30 min in. And I noticed it would downclock only on certain tests. Like for example during test 6 it would downclock for about 3 seconds and shoot back up for about 5 to 6 seconds then downclock again. And it will do this cycle for the whole test until it is over. The next 3 tests after that will be fine but it will eventually do it again on another test. *BSOD code was 0x124

Bios screens


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kennyparker1337

For the BSOD:
Quote:


> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is


Which is most likely not enough vcore.

With a 55C idle I don't think your going to be getting a very high overclock.
My CPU idles at around 33C.
I would try 4.4GHz with Auto turbo voltage and see if the CPU still downclocks.
Then you can work from there.

The one time event was different but since you said it does it almost every test and goes back and forth...
Combined with the 55C idle temps I'm betting your CPU is hitting the throttle temps.

Also the 55C idle should not be happening unless you live in a non-air conditioned Brazil or something.
The idle temps with a good cooler and good install should only be 10C above room temp.
You idle temps are saying to me that your room temp is a scorching 45C or 113F.

Could it be possible you botched the CPU cooler install?
I know I have before because it's one of the easiest things to do wrong.


----------



## jrizzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> For the BSOD:
> Which is most likely not enough vcore.
> 
> With a 55C idle I don't think your going to be getting a very high overclock.
> My CPU idles at around 33C.
> I would try 4.4GHz with Auto turbo voltage and see if the CPU still downclocks.
> Then you can work from there.
> 
> The one time event was different but since you said it does it almost every test and goes back and forth...
> Combined with the 55C idle temps I'm betting your CPU is hitting the throttle temps.
> 
> Also the 55C idle should not be happening unless you live in a non-air conditioned Brazil or something.
> The idle temps with a good cooler and good install should only be 10C above room temp.
> You idle temps are saying to me that your room temp is a scorching 45C or 113F.
> 
> Could it be possible you botched the CPU cooler install?
> I know I have before because it's one of the easiest things to do wrong.


I idle around 31C and my room temp is around 20C. Those min temps in Hwinfo are high because I opened it after I started running Prime. I do notice that it downclocks when the temp is hitting above 80C but it doesn't do it every test; more like every 3 tests. But yeah I haven't had time to test more but I will when I get the chance. I've only been running Prime for about 20 min at each multiplier up to this point so I have a lot more to do. Thanks for the help.


----------



## inedenimadam

A couple of the low-mid boards have had problems with VRMs overheating. I dont know how you have your cooler oriented, but maybe just stick a fan over them and run prime to see if that is what you are running into. 80C should not throttle your CPU.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Yep most likely a component overheating on the motherboard.

I didn't want to make the conversation more complicated so I just said "CPU overheating" but really if any component overheats the board will downclock.

The VRMs generally run a lot hotter than the core of the chip but decent boards will have a good heatsink to cover them and cool them down to where they don't matter.

You might just have a board that put 0 effort into the cooling process of the motherboard.


----------



## jrizzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> A couple of the low-mid boards have had problems with VRMs overheating. I dont know how you have your cooler oriented, but maybe just stick a fan over them and run prime to see if that is what you are running into. 80C should not throttle your CPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Yep most likely a component overheating on the motherboard.
> 
> I didn't want to make the conversation more complicated so I just said "CPU overheating" but really if any component overheats the board will downclock.
> 
> The VRMs generally run a lot hotter than the core of the chip but decent boards will have a good heatsink to cover them and cool them down to where they don't matter.
> 
> You might just have a board that put 0 effort into the cooling process of the motherboard.


Yup I just tested 4.3ghz with auto turbo voltage which gave me a vcore of 1.192v and I did not notice any downclocking or voltage drops. I was suspicious of the vrm's. Is there a way to check vrm temps?
And I passed an hour of prime at 4.6ghz @ 1.28v. Max cpu temp 75C. CPU was downclocking on some tests tho. And another thing, .086 and .090 additional turbo voltage both gave me 1.280 vcore. .090 would have a higher max vcore in HWinfo of 1.288 but it would still only do 1.280 in Prime


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrizzz*
> 
> Yup I just tested 4.3ghz with auto turbo voltage which gave me a vcore of 1.192v and I did not notice any downclocking or voltage drops. I was suspicious of the vrm's. Is there a way to check vrm temps?
> And I passed an hour of prime at 4.6ghz @ 1.28v. Max cpu temp 75C


An hour of Prime is just the beginning. When you can get past the 12 hour ,and then the 24 hour mark, that's when you can call it stable


----------



## jrizzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> An hour of Prime is just the beginning. When you can get past the 12 hour ,and then the 24 hour mark, that's when you can call it stable


I want that gold medal lol


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrizzz*
> 
> Yup I just tested 4.3ghz with auto turbo voltage which gave me a vcore of 1.192v and I did not notice any downclocking or voltage drops. I was suspicious of the vrm's. Is there a way to check vrm temps?
> And I passed an hour of prime at 4.6ghz @ 1.28v. Max cpu temp 75C. CPU was downclocking on some tests tho. And another thing, .086 and .090 offsets both gave me 1.280 vcore. .090 would have a higher max vcore in HWinfo of 1.288 but it would still only do 1.280 in Prime


You're going to want to set the vcore offset to 0.005+
And manually adjust the turbo boost offset to get the best results.
Also set the LLC to the level which keeps your Vcore at the correct amount, typically level 2 or 3.

I was able to get 4,5ghz on 1.16vcore So you'll most likely be able to do slighly better than what you're at now if you manually adjust the settings.


----------



## jrizzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> You're going to want to set the vcore offset to 0.005+
> And manually adjust the turbo boost offset to get the best results.
> Also set the LLC to the level which keeps your Vcore at the correct amount, typically level 2 or 3.
> 
> I was able to get 4,5ghz on 1.16vcore So you'll most likely be able to do slighly better than what you're at now if you manually adjust the settings.


Sorry I meant additional turbo boost voltage not offset. My offset is at .005. And my mobo only lets me choose 0,50,and 100% for LLC. (probly cus its a cheap board.)


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrizzz*
> 
> Sorry I meant additional turbo boost voltage not offset. My offset is at .005. And my mobo only lets me choose 0,50,and 100% for LLC. (probly cus its a cheap board.)


50% is usually the best setting anyways.


----------



## inedenimadam

jrizzz,

The Vcore is reported in .008 increments, the voltage adjustment stepping being in .004, so you may notice no change in software because you just have not crossed the next .008 threshold, but you can trust that your VCore is ~.004 higher than it was before.

If you have a tower cooler, you could try orienting the cooler so that the VRMs have some active cooling. Just look at your PCs internal layout and figure a way to get some airflow over the VRMs. Also, thermal pads also dont last forever, and I believe that ASRock only secures their vrm sinks with push tabs, so they come off and go back on easy. So replacing them may not be a huge chore. Looking at a picture of the Pro3, the VRM section is pretty puny. Get some cooling on those things or back it down.

Try OpenHardwareMonitor for VRM temps


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Is there a way to check vrm temps?


No sensor diodes are there (in most motherboards) so the only solution is a cheap heatgun temperature gun.
If you run OpenHardwareMonitor you are looking for a temp under the mobo called "VRM" or "MOSFET".

Here's a temp gun for $20 - http://www.amazon.com/Non-Contact-Thermometer-ETC-8380-Instant-read-Temperature/dp/B00837ZGRY/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1414745863&sr=8-8&keywords=thermal+gun


----------



## jrizzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> jrizzz,
> 
> The Vcore is reported in .008 increments, the voltage adjustment stepping being in .004, so you may notice no change in software because you just have not crossed the next .008 threshold, but you can trust that your VCore is ~.004 higher than it was before.
> 
> If you have a tower cooler, you could try orienting the cooler so that the VRMs have some active cooling. Just look at your PCs internal layout and figure a way to get some airflow over the VRMs. Also, thermal pads also dont last forever, and I believe that ASRock only secures their vrm sinks with push tabs, so they come off and go back on easy. So replacing them may not be a huge chore. Looking at a picture of the Pro3, the VRM section is pretty puny. Get some cooling on those things or back it down.
> 
> Try OpenHardwareMonitor for VRM temps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> No sensor diodes are there (in most motherboards) so the only solution is a cheap heatgun temperature gun.
> If you run OpenHardwareMonitor you are looking for a temp under the mobo called "VRM" or "MOSFET".
> 
> Here's a temp gun for $20 - http://www.amazon.com/Non-Contact-Thermometer-ETC-8380-Instant-read-Temperature/dp/B00837ZGRY/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1414745863&sr=8-8&keywords=thermal+gun


Alright I'll take that into consideration. If worst comes to worst i'll just buy a better board but for now i'll try as hard as i can to cool those vrm's. I appreciate the help guys.


----------



## HITTI

Hey guys, I tired overclocking my cpu @ 4.8Ghz & 5Ghz with 1.4v and 1.5v, tried variation of [email protected] and 1.4v, I tried [email protected] v1.5v and 1.4v. I can boot into windows7 but IBT fails. Max temps were 85c

LLC is 50%.

Any suggestions?


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Hey guys, I tired overclocking my cpu @ 4.8Ghz & 5Ghz with 1.4v and 1.5v, tried variation of [email protected] and 1.4v, I tried [email protected] v1.5v and 1.4v. I can boot into windows7 but IBT fails. Max temps were 85c
> 
> LLC is 50%.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Also, my cpu keeps clocking down in middle of IBT from 5Ghz to 3.5Ghz making it unstable :S. Same exact settings except voltage and multiplier for my 4.6Ghz and my 4.6Ghz does not clock down. Additional turbo voltage is 0.04v.

Anyone? Please.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Hey guys, I tired overclocking my cpu @ 4.8Ghz & 5Ghz with 1.4v and 1.5v, tried variation of [email protected] and 1.4v, I tried [email protected] v1.5v and 1.4v. I can boot into windows7 but IBT fails. Max temps were 85c
> 
> LLC is 50%.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my cpu keeps clocking down in middle of IBT from 5Ghz to 3.5Ghz making it unstable :S. Same exact settings except voltage and multiplier for my 4.6Ghz and my 4.6Ghz does not clock down. Additional turbo voltage is 0.04v.
> 
> Anyone? Please.
Click to expand...

If you are hitting 5.0 and not hitting 100C, then you should look at the VRMs of the motherboard. We just discussed this over the last couple pages with another gentleman running a Pro3. So instead of typing it out all over again, can you just look back over the last 2-3 pages ?


----------



## HITTI

Thanks a lot! pro3 it is the problem. This sux. bah.

I doubt anyone makes a water block for the vrm's for the pro3's? That would be wicked and I'd jump on it like a lion on a bison.


----------



## HITTI

Something I found.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/49807-asrock-z75-pro3-cpu-throttle-problems-2.html#post438475

As mentioned in this thread, asrock confirmed it is the vrm's over heating...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Something I found.
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/49807-asrock-z75-pro3-cpu-throttle-problems-2.html#post438475
> 
> As mentioned in this thread, asrock confirmed it is the vrm's over heating...


Honestly, for the price of a waterblock you could just about afford a board with more than 4 phases. Which I would highly recommend if you are trying to stabilize 50x. I am not knocking the Pro3, it is an ok board. Just not really a board for benching high clocks. Look at the Extreme4 if you want to stick with ASRock, it has double phase count, and I was able to hit 50x with mine.

Also note, running 1.5 Vcore on ASRock Z77 boards is dangerous, as there are many confirmed reports (myself included) of the boards delivering significantly more voltage that what is being shown in CPU-Z. Extreme overclocking on these boards should be done with a DMM in hand....

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## HITTI

What is a DMM?

Yea I was thinking of hopping on a new board. And just toss this pro3 to my nephew so it really wouldn't go to waste.

Thanks for the info! Much obliged.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> What is a DMM?
> 
> Yea I was thinking of hopping on a new board. And just toss this pro3 to my nephew so it really wouldn't go to waste.
> 
> Thanks for the info! Much obliged.


Digital Multi Meter


----------



## HITTI

Is this the board you're talking about?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293

Oic, a multimeter.

I wonder if asus has the same problem with cpuz not reporting correct voltages.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Is this the board you're talking about?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293
> 
> Oic, a multimeter.
> 
> I wonder if asus has the same problem with cpuz not reporting correct voltages.


No, Asus does not. I actually bent some socket pins and killed the sound chip on my ASRock, and replaced it with an ASUS, and it does not have the same issue.


----------



## HITTI

Fantastic. I will drop $161 on an asus board. I love how the sata ports are aswell. I do wish I knew of this pro3 problem before I bought the 3770k, I would have went with all new haswell system







. Maybe down the road I will build a haswell system, and have two systems.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5401102&CatId=6976


----------



## choLOL

My Extreme 4 died due to a USB-and-lightning-storm incident, so I bought a Z77 OC Formula and removed the problem causing USB thingamajig. My 24/7 OC went from 4.3GHz to 4.4GHz. My ambient temps won't allow me going higher, too hot in the tropics. Right now it's 31-33 degrees centigrade in my room.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> My Extreme 4 died due to a USB-and-lightning-storm incident, so I bought a Z77 OC Formula and removed the problem causing USB thingamajig. My 24/7 OC went from 4.3GHz to 4.4GHz. My ambient temps won't allow me going higher, too hot in the tropics. *Right now it's 31-33 degrees centigrade in my room.*












I require 21C (70F) or below.

Love the cold, hate the heat.


----------



## catacavaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I require 21C (70F) or below.
> 
> Love the cold, hate the heat.


+1 hate the heat

Here its been around 35C during the day, 30C at night.
My room turns into a Finnish sauna without AC.


----------



## HarryThe Horse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> My Extreme 4 died due to a USB-and-lightning-storm incident, so I bought a Z77 OC Formula and removed the problem causing USB thingamajig. My 24/7 OC went from 4.3GHz to 4.4GHz. My ambient temps won't allow me going higher, too hot in the tropics. Right now it's 31-33 degrees centigrade in my room.


Hi, What is the problem causing the USB thingamajig, and how does one remove it? 30-40 degrees C in summer here.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Xoriam

What is this?... where am I?....


----------



## choLOL

I was on a broadband USB stick for a month because I changed ISP's. I didn't ground the connection and the USB stick was on the wall. It might have had killed the board.

I'm having issues with my z77 oc formula. If I set my multiplier to anything above 34, it stays there even when idling. It doesn't go down to 16 or 34, just the multiplier I set. Also, my MOS fan stopped working.

Would updating the BIOS from 2.20 to 2.30 possibly fix these issues?


----------



## Lucky 23

Is your power management set to balanced?


----------



## choLOL

OHH! That was on 100% in the balanced setting. I didn't know about that. Lol.

Now, it's on 5%. I'll restart later to go back to 4.4GHz when updates finish. Thanks! +rep


----------



## HarryThe Horse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Is your power management set to balanced?


Yep, good advice. My multiplier 40, power mgmt balanced, BIOS 2.30, CPU varies from about 1.6k to 4k.

Cheers


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> OHH! That was on 100% in the balanced setting. I didn't know about that. Lol.
> 
> Now, it's on 5%. I'll restart later to go back to 4.4GHz when updates finish. Thanks! +rep


No problem


----------



## boykisser

Does this mean it's stable? Looks like I can use less voltage than default and still increase speed.


----------



## VeerK

Since this board is over two years old now, has anyone had any problems running it at a 24/7 OC? I have this board in my second rig and I can recall the horror from that Sin0822 review, so I was curious if it ever turned into an issue for anyone. I'm giving my second rig to my little brother and I'd rather not pass on something that'll crap out when I can still swap it to something else. Thanks.


----------



## boykisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Since this board is over two years old now, has anyone had any problems running it at a 24/7 OC? I have this board in my second rig and I can recall the horror from that Sin0822 review, so I was curious if it ever turned into an issue for anyone. I'm giving my second rig to my little brother and I'd rather not pass on something that'll crap out when I can still swap it to something else. Thanks.


Well, I've had this board for some time now and had absolutely 0 issues.
Seems to OC well, or maybe I just got a decent 3770k as I seem to be able to keep 24 hour OC at 4200mhz with 1v to 1.040v (that's less than my stock voltage). I forgot to take a screenshot of my latest OC so here are the ones before:


----------



## Lucky 23

The Z77 boards were the ones that had issues with reporting the correct CPU Vcore. My Z68 has been overclocked for almost 3 years now 24/7


----------



## mtolgae

Hi. First of all thanks for the guide. I had overclocked my CPU (i5 3570k) with the help of this guide and some other forums. But I wonder if there is something wrong, because it is way too loud while I am gaming. It sometimes even gets very loud when using Chrome. Plus idle temps are around 35-40.

*My rig:*

i5 3570k @ 4200 mhz
Asrock z77 Extreme 4
OCZ zs750w PSU
2x4gb ddr3 1600mhz Kingston ram
Xigmatek Loki CPU cooler (my case is rather narrow so have this for 92 mm fans)
2x120mm case fans
ASUS GTX 650 Ti Boost DirectCU II (stock)
Cruical M500 SSD

Additional Turbo voltage: +0,004
cpu voltage: offset mode
offset voltage: +0,005

Below are 20 min Prime95 temps: CPU core temps around 70 C.










CPU Fan Settings:









*Detailed bios settings images*


----------



## inedenimadam

Unfortunately, in order for 92mm fans to perform close to their larger counterparts, they must spin considerably faster, and therefore produce more noise.

Gpus have a tendency to be the loudest part of a gaming rig, so before you try and solve a non existent problem, check and see that the noise is in fact coming from your CPU cooler. If it is....

You can:
1.Live with the noise.
2.Set a slower fan ramp up and let the CPU get hotter with less noise.
3.Upgrade to a more efficient cooler.
4.Go back to stock.

Since this is overclock.net, I would highly suggest looking into solution #3, you might even be able to pull some more power out of the chip if you went with a closed loop cooler.


----------



## mtolgae

@inedenimadam thanks for the reply. That was actually what I was thinking. After checking, I can say that GPU is innocent. So, option 1 for a while then 3 I guess







Thanks again.


----------



## HarryThe Horse

Hi Guys, posted this on another thread which does not have much activity so reposting here if you would be so kind, and sorry to flog an almost dead horse.

Re - the incorrect high core voltage readings reported on the ASRock Z77 mobos in software measurements:

_"Hi guys, for an old fart that was overclocking Athlons in the dark ages when CPU fans sounded like jumbo jets, can you please confirm that the ASRock Z77 OC Formula is *NOT* affected by this issue to any significant extent?

Running mine for a few months at either 4.0GHz or 4.2GHz on air cooling using Nick Shih's standard BIOS OC settings (except for fan control on CPU fans and manual 2300 rpm on the MOS fan which screams a bit at higher rpm). Seems 100% stable, even at 4.2Ghz, no BSODs under Prime (or any other software/games), temps all OK (CPU around 34C at idle, 65C or thereabouts at full load at 4.2GHz). CPU-Z reports core voltage at .896v - 1.264v at 4.0GHz, confirmed by other voltage measurement software, have not checked manually with multimeter.

Don't have much time so honestly can't be bothered with manual adjustments unless absolutely necessary.

Config is ASRock Z77 OC Formula, i7 3700K, Win 7 64, 4x 4GB G.Skill Ares F3-2133C9Q, Xigma Dark Knight Stealth push/pull, few case fans, 3x SSD, 5x 3GB HDDs, Fractal R4, 2x DVD RWs, Corsair HX1000, Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming, blah blah.

Would appreciate the advice very much"_

Thank you, really enjoying this thread


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarryThe Horse*
> 
> Hi Guys, posted this on another thread which does not have much activity so reposting here if you would be so kind, and sorry to flog an almost dead horse.
> 
> Re - the incorrect high core voltage readings reported on the ASRock Z77 mobos in software measurements:
> 
> _"Hi guys, for an old fart that was overclocking Athlons in the dark ages when CPU fans sounded like jumbo jets, can you please confirm that the ASRock Z77 OC Formula is *NOT* affected by this issue to any significant extent?
> 
> Running mine for a few months at either 4.0GHz or 4.2GHz on air cooling using Nick Shih's standard BIOS OC settings (except for fan control on CPU fans and manual 2300 rpm on the MOS fan which screams a bit at higher rpm). Seems 100% stable, even at 4.2Ghz, no BSODs under Prime (or any other software/games), temps all OK (CPU around 34C at idle, 65C or thereabouts at full load at 4.2GHz). CPU-Z reports core voltage at .896v - 1.264v at 4.0GHz, confirmed by other voltage measurement software, have not checked manually with multimeter.
> 
> Don't have much time so honestly can't be bothered with manual adjustments unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> Config is ASRock Z77 OC Formula, i7 3700K, Win 7 64, 4x 4GB G.Skill Ares F3-2133C9Q, Xigma Dark Knight Stealth push/pull, few case fans, 3x SSD, 5x 3GB HDDs, Fractal R4, 2x DVD RWs, Corsair HX1000, Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming, blah blah.
> 
> Would appreciate the advice very much"_
> 
> Thank you, really enjoying this thread


As far as I recall, the OC Formula was not one of the boards affected, it was the few boards in the mid price range that were using different voltage regulation than the OC Forumula.


----------



## HarryThe Horse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> As far as I recall, the OC Formula was not one of the boards affected, it was the few boards in the mid price range that were using different voltage regulation than the OC Forumula.


Thanks, yes, I thought it was the "Extreme" series of Z77 but I'm not certain either. Cheers


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Since this board is over two years old now, has anyone had any problems running it at a 24/7 OC? I have this board in my second rig and I can recall the horror from that Sin0822 review, so I was curious if it ever turned into an issue for anyone. I'm giving my second rig to my little brother and I'd rather not pass on something that'll crap out when I can still swap it to something else. Thanks.


I've had the board for 2+ years now and I've been running mostly 4.7 oc at 1.35v. I turn off pc when I'm not using it and I usually play games and browse. I'm on the pc a lot and haven't had issues yet.


----------



## lyssion

Hello and thanks for the guide (even that late







)
I hadn't gotten around messing with OCing until now so i would like your opinion on if my results are ok or if i should change anything.
First my setup:
Asrock Extreme3Gen3
I5-2500k
4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600
Corsair TX650v2
Hyper 212EVO

Ambient temp: ~20C

First here are results while running prime95 (~its about after 2hours - I know i should run it for a lot longer for 100% safe results)..


Now the images from bios




Few things i'm thinking:
1) Is it weird or bad decision to set offset voltage at -0.040?should i go back to positive values?? i did try going for 4.4ghz with -0.040,it loaded but worker #4 never actually started doing anything in prime95 so i guess it was a no-go.
2)About the cpu load-line, I read a bit what you guys said but i just can't get how to set it. Based on what my bios shows and hwmonitor, is it ok at level3?
3)Long duration and short duration and primary plane, I've seen some various settings around.. does it actually matter? should i change it from what I set it (quite randomly to be honest) at 250/250/200?

W/e else you can mention please go ahead








Thanks a lot in advance guys!


----------



## inedenimadam

Your overclock looks fine. LLC3 is good. VCore is good. Negative offset is fine unless you start crashing while doing things like browsing the web, editing word documents, or other small tasks that are essentially too insignifigant to bring the processor out of idle.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyssion*
> 
> Few things i'm thinking:
> 1) Is it weird or bad decision to set offset voltage at -0.040?should i go back to positive values?? i did try going for 4.4ghz with -0.040,it loaded but worker #4 never actually started doing anything in prime95 so i guess it was a no-go.
> 2)About the cpu load-line, I read a bit what you guys said but i just can't get how to set it. Based on what my bios shows and hwmonitor, is it ok at level3?
> 3)Long duration and short duration and primary plane, I've seen some various settings around.. does it actually matter? should i change it from what I set it (quite randomly to be honest) at 250/250/200?
> 
> W/e else you can mention please go ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance guys!


Negative offset is fine. Due to the multiplier you are using, Negative offset is you only option. If you were using a positive offset such as +0.005, your full load vcore would be closer to 1.3v for a 4.3ghz OC.

FYI you can take bios screen shots if you format a Flash drive in FAT32, reboot into bios and press F12. This way you do not have to use a digital camera


----------



## ElectricShadow

2 Years on and still relevant! Thanks for the post, it helped a lot!

I just have one major problem:

I am running an Intel Xeon E5 2680 CPU on an Asus P9X79 WS motherboard and I tried to overclock in the BIOS and it would not allow me to set the multiplier higher than 27 (2.7Ghz is the CPU speed), soooo... I'm brand new to overclocking, but shouldn't I be able to ask the CPU to exceed it's specs? Why would it not allow me to set the multiplier above 27?

I followed all the steps, did everything right but the thing will not let me overclock!

I am trying to render particles in 3ds Max and I keep maxing out my CPU and then 3ds Max crashes. I really need the extra boost of power, to at least 3.5Ghz...

Please help me out here!

Thanks!


----------



## xcom-

Hi Everyone

Could someone explain what Advanced Turbo 30 is please


----------



## HarryThe Horse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcom-*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> Could someone explain what Advanced Turbo 30 is please


Hi,
from AnandTech (for the Z77 Extreme6 Review)

"We have the main option, 'Advanced Turbo 30' which implements a 4.7 GHz overclock, and a second option 'Optimized CPU OC' that gives a series of options from 4.0 GHz to 4.8 GHz in 200 MHz increments.

Advanced Turbo 30 sets the BIOS to give 4.7 GHz to all cores at load. The setting enables PLL Overvoltage, and applies the following settings:

CPU Voltage: +0.085 volts
CPU Load Line Calibration: Level 1
iGPU Voltage: +0.120 volts
iGPU Load Line Calibration: Level 2

With these settings, the OS reported a voltage at load of 1.280 volts. Temperatures were very high, showing a peak temperature of 97ºC during PovRay and 98ºC during OCCT. It should be noted that the VRM heatsinks were barely warm to the touch."

Sounds like a bit of an egg fryer to me, but others will know more.

cheers
bit more here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1297129/some-issues-with-turbo-i7-3770k/0_60


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Those settings seems way too high, look at my stable in Intel Burn Test for 3 hours and has never crashed yet. My settings are too far off from the OP. I am able to run at 4.2 GHz for less voltage than stock, but my chip doesn't like going past 4.7 and some do not. Mine has a sweet spot I found and one day I'll move it, but it works perfectly right now.

It is 1.064V


----------



## NCSUZoSo

So I finally got a 3770K to replace my 3570K due to me using more professional applications now on my desktop.

I had my 3570K humming along under stock voltage (1.064V during load) at 4.2 GHz. Is there anything I will need to change right off the bat with the 3770K besides turning on Hyper Threading? Should I expect higher settings all around? I guess this is also a good time to update my motherboard BIOS. Is there any way to back the BIOS up so you don't lose it all?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> So I finally got a 3770K to replace my 3570K due to me using more professional applications now on my desktop.
> 
> I had my 3570K humming along under stock voltage (1.089V during load) at 4.2 GHz. Is there anything I will need to change right off the bat with the 3770K besides turning on Hyper Threading? Should I expect higher settings all around? I guess this is also a good time to update my motherboard BIOS. Is there any way to back the BIOS up so you don't lose it all?


If you have no issues with your current BIOS function, the only reason to update would be to have the updated microcode that was introduced in 2.30. Everything past that was no more than hot fixes that are not worth bricking a board over unless you are having one of the problems they fix.

You will be greeted with a "new processor detected" screen on first boot. I would recommend doing a restore to factory settings and work your overclock from scratch with the new processor.

Good luck!


----------



## PunkX 1

Could someone tell me what is primary and secondary plane current? What is the max safe limit for each?


----------



## Lucky 23

They all have a max of 500. I have seen people use all different values but I use 300


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> They all have a max of 500. I have seen people use all different values but I use 300


Mine goes up in values of amps. In 0.125A increments. What would be the highest safe limit in terms of those values? This is for my brother's i5 2320 and Asus P8H67-M LX mobo. The chip is pretty sucky and unstable. Figured more current to the cores would help.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> They all have a max of 500. I have seen people use all different values but I use 300
> 
> 
> 
> Mine goes up in values of amps. In 0.125A increments. What would be the highest *safe* limit in terms of those values? This is for my brother's i5 2320 and Asus P8H67-M LX mobo. The chip is pretty sucky and unstable. Figured more current to the cores would help.
Click to expand...

These aren't safety limits.
They are power limits.

It's there for the folks who want to run the chip to it's max performance within a certain range of power.

So say you overclock the chip to 4.6 GHz and it's using 150W. The boss just came in and set the chip is costing too much in electricity costs (or it's generating too much heat for the lab...etc.) then instead of redoing the entire setup you just go in and set the power limit to what the boss says it should be. The chip runs like normal but when it hits that limit it stops overclocking.

There is almost 0 info about this setting on the net but all guides I have seen have said to set this setting to MAX so this is the plausible explanation I came up for this setting.


----------



## Pixation

So after many hours I managed to hit 4.6GHz on my i5-3570K @ +055 Offset and +031 Turbo










My original goal was 4.8GHz but this took so much time and effort, i'm not sure where to go from here, the countless errors and crashes has worn me out.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pixation*
> 
> So after many hours I managed to hit 4.6GHz on my i5-3570K @ +055 Offset and +031 Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original goal was 4.8GHz but this took so much time and effort, i'm not sure where to go from here, the countless errors and crashes has worn me out.


That is a good overclock, with good temps, and safe voltage. You probably could squeeze 4.8, but at what cost?


----------



## Pixation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a good overclock, with good temps, and safe voltage. You probably could squeeze 4.8, but at what cost?


Im not too sure, it would seem this isn't 100% stable yet though, I play Wildstar and after a few hours the game crashed of a referenced memory error, something thats plagued me since I first OC'd two months back. I'm not too sure what to try anymore, im just going to up the voltage a tiny bit more and see if it changes anything.

EDIT: As I refreshed this page, Chrome crashed with the "Oops, we couldnt load this" error, usually associated with the memory leak errors I get while gaming, I guess its not quite as stable as I first assumed.

EDIT2: Got an 0x101 BSOD a couple hours later, upped the VCORE to +070

EDIT3: Stress tested in P95, it lasted 21 hours with no errors, until P95 crashed, that was heartbreaking, i'm not really sure where to go from here.


----------



## Shirak

Hello guys, I followed this awesome guide, and i find a problem, after overclocking my pc random freezes. Mostly when I play, but sometimes when browsing with Chrome too. Prime95 never show any errors, maybe a ram problem?

I have an i5 3570K with evo 212 in an Asrock z77 extreme3. Ram at stock settings.

4.5Ghz overclock at 1.352V max and temps around 75-80 under load.

I tried 4.2 at same voltage, temps get lower, but it randomly freezes anyway.

Any tip or advice? Thank you very much for your attention.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shirak*
> 
> Hello guys, I followed this awesome guide, and i find a problem, after overclocking my pc random freezes. Mostly when I play, but sometimes when browsing with Chrome too. Prime95 never show any errors, maybe a ram problem?
> 
> I have an i5 3570K with evo 212 in an Asrock z77 extreme3. Ram at stock settings.
> 
> 4.5Ghz overclock at 1.352V max and temps around 75-80 under load.
> 
> I tried 4.2 at same voltage, temps get lower, but it randomly freezes anyway.
> 
> Any tip or advice? Thank you very much for your attention.


Go back to stock settings and check your hardware and windows file integrity. Once you have ensured that Windows and all of your hardware is good to go, overclock again.

I would use /sfc scannow to check windows and memtest x86


----------



## Shirak

I tried the Sfc /scannow and it found some errors, and some could not be repaired, I cant attach the log file to this post, so tell me if u need me to paste the log here, anyway how can i repair this errors? Now i will test with memtest.

Thank for your quick reply, I appreciate the help.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shirak*
> 
> I tried the Sfc /scannow and it found some errors, and some could not be repaired, I cant attach the log file to this post, so tell me if u need me to paste the log here, anyway how can i repair this errors? Now i will test with memtest.
> 
> Thank for your quick reply, I appreciate the help.


No need to attach it here. Verify the hardware. If hardware checks out, there is a section in the forums specifically for windows error diagnostics.

memtest can be painfully slow sometimes, before you run it overnight like is required, check it with THIS LITTLE PROGRAM and report back.


----------



## Shirak

I ran 4 threads of that program (2gb each) for about 1 hour and it doesnt reported any error. I will let memtest this night. I have reading some forums, and may it be caused because my overclock is inestable due to low voltage? Some people need 1.35-1.4 to handle 4.2ghz.

Again, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shirak*
> 
> I ran 4 threads of that program (2gb each) for about 1 hour and it doesnt reported any error. I will let memtest this night. I have reading some forums, and may it be caused because my overclock is inestable due to low voltage? Some people need 1.35-1.4 to handle 4.2ghz.
> 
> Again, thank you very much for your help.


Well, if you are mostly certain that it is not related to your windows install and also not related to hardware failure/error, then most likely it is indeed low voltage. You should be able to get 4.5 or higher with 1.35.

Can you give me a bit more detail about what board you are using, what your offset and turbo is set at, what LLC you are using, and if you have all of your C-states and power management set like in the OP?

Edit to add: Most chips will do 4.2 with no voltage adjustment, or very little.


----------



## Shirak

Mine freezes playing Farcry 4 and Diablo 3, I played Evil within with no freezes. Dunno why this can be.

Some pics of my settings, sorry for the bad quality



c3, c6 and c state are disabled, the first one is enabled. The others, enabled too.



Some of the other settings are those, the next pic is zoomed. 42 multiplier (100.00) turbo= 0.016 and long duration 500



Ram settings, by default.



And the last, offset, +0.020, lvl 2 calibration, and all auto except the ram voltage with 1.55



Intel burn and prime give me no errors, memtest no errors. Everything go nice, but when I play those 2 games they get randomly frozen. No sound nor mouse movement, nothing, I must shut down pc to fix it. When it freezes temps are about 50-60ºC at max. Ram usage at 3.5gb, and my graphic card (msi 760 gtx oc 2gb) in 60-65ºC.

My mobo is an asrock z77 extreme3 with an i5 3570K with an evo 212.

Im really lost, cant understand why im getting those random freezes.

Thank u again.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shirak*
> 
> Mine freezes playing Farcry 4 and Diablo 3, I played Evil within with no freezes. Dunno why this can be.
> 
> Some pics of my settings, sorry for the bad quality
> 
> 
> 
> c3, c6 and c state are disabled, the first one is enabled. The others, enabled too.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the other settings are those, the next pic is zoomed. 42 multiplier (100.00) turbo= 0.016 and long duration 500
> 
> 
> 
> Ram settings, by default.
> 
> 
> 
> And the last, offset, +0.020, lvl 2 calibration, and all auto except the ram voltage with 1.55
> 
> 
> 
> Intel burn and prime give me no errors, memtest no errors. Everything go nice, but when I play those 2 games they get randomly frozen. No sound nor mouse movement, nothing, I must shut down pc to fix it. When it freezes temps are about 50-60ºC at max. Ram usage at 3.5gb, and my graphic card (msi 760 gtx oc 2gb) in 60-65ºC.
> 
> My mobo is an asrock z77 extreme3 with an i5 3570K with an evo 212.
> 
> Im really lost, cant understand why im getting those random freezes.
> 
> Thank u again.


correct me if i'm wrong but isnt that last offset suppose to be 0.05 not 0.02?
Also your turbo offset seems alittle low for 4,2ghz.
You're probably just sitting right on the edge of instability.


----------



## Shirak

In the guide its written:

CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
~Offset and Fixed are explained in the C States part of the next section.

Offset Voltage: *+0.005v*
~Also known as Vcore, and Vcc.
~Master Control that controls how much voltage your CPU gets.

I raised to 0.020 which is 4 times more I think, im correct?

Which turbo u recommend me?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shirak*
> 
> In the guide its written:
> 
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
> ~Offset and Fixed are explained in the C States part of the next section.
> 
> Offset Voltage: *+0.005v*
> ~Also known as Vcore, and Vcc.
> ~Master Control that controls how much voltage your CPU gets.
> 
> I raised to 0.020 which is 4 times more I think, im correct?
> 
> Which turbo u recommend me?


Yeah you're correct, sorry I read that incorrectly.

I personally only use turbo voltage modifications on my 3570k.

I can't really reccomend you what to set it at because my chip needs a really low amount of voltage, but possibly lowering that offset to the 0.005 recommended in the guide would be a good start, then raise up the turbo voltage.

Forgot to add i see you're using LLC level 2, is that the 50% setting? I have the extreme4 so i dont know if thats different.


----------



## Shirak

As far I know is the same, level 2 is 75% compensation. I set turbo in +0.31 and offset in +0.005, and i reduced the OC to 3.8ghz (at the moment with prime running with no errors so far its in 1.288vcore), lets see if it is stable now, then i will raise the OC one point till instability, then I will start raising the turbo.

I will post my results tomorrow! Thank you again, i will keep u informated.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shirak*
> 
> As far I know is the same, level 2 is 75% compensation. I set turbo in +0.31 and offset in +0.005, and i reduced the OC to 3.8ghz (at the moment with prime running with no errors so far its in 1.288vcore), lets see if it is stable now, then i will raise the OC one point till instability, then I will start raising the turbo.
> 
> I will post my results tomorrow! Thank you again, i will keep u informated.


If it becomes unstable you might want to try 50% LLC as well.
Anyways, good luck! hope it works out for you.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shirak*
> 
> Mine freezes playing Farcry 4 and Diablo 3, I played Evil within with no freezes. Dunno why this can be.
> 
> Some pics of my settings, sorry for the bad quality
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c3, c6 and c state are disabled, the first one is enabled. The others, enabled too.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the other settings are those, the next pic is zoomed. 42 multiplier (100.00) turbo= 0.016 and long duration 500
> 
> 
> 
> Ram settings, by default.
> 
> 
> 
> And the last, offset, +0.020, lvl 2 calibration, and all auto except the ram voltage with 1.55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel burn and prime give me no errors, memtest no errors. Everything go nice, but when I play those 2 games they get randomly frozen. No sound nor mouse movement, nothing, I must shut down pc to fix it. When it freezes temps are about 50-60ºC at max. Ram usage at 3.5gb, and my graphic card (msi 760 gtx oc 2gb) in 60-65ºC.
> 
> My mobo is an asrock z77 extreme3 with an i5 3570K with an evo 212.
> 
> Im really lost, cant understand why im getting those random freezes.
> 
> Thank u again.


Honestly, it does not sound like a CPU issue. Your BIOS looks to be in good shape, and you have already passed stability tests. But lets see if we cant find out what is going on anyway.

First open up the event viewer and check for WHEA errors. Those are CPU hardware errors that get caught internally before results are delivered to the software, so might not show up as a crash for P95, but can still crash in a game.

Since you have failed the /sfc scannow, I believe your problem to likely be driver related, specifically GPU driver related.

Run this

Code:



Code:


findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.log >"%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt"

and attach the results. I am not an expert by any stretch, but driver errors are pretty easy to pick out of the /sfc log.


----------



## Shirak

Hi there again, in the Event Viewer i have 50 warnings of "WHEA logger" in the last 24h.

sfcdetails.txt 82k .txt file


Here is the log. So might be a driver problem with GPU? When my pc is in stock settings it doesnt crash, if it helps. Thats why I thought it was related to OC.

Thanks!

Edit: in cpuz, in "memory" window it shows " 8-8-8-24 2T, but in my bios I have by default 8-8-8-24 2N. Should i change that 2N in the bios and put a 2T?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shirak*
> 
> Hi there again, in the Event Viewer i have 50 warnings of "WHEA logger" in the last 24h.
> 
> sfcdetails.txt 82k .txt file
> 
> 
> Here is the log. So might be a driver problem with GPU? When my pc is in stock settings it doesnt crash, if it helps. Thats why I thought it was related to OC.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: in cpuz, in "memory" window it shows " 8-8-8-24 2T, but in my bios I have by default 8-8-8-24 2N. Should i change that 2N in the bios and put a 2T?


Your CPU overclock is unstable. You should bump your turbo voltage one notch at a time til these WHEA errors disappear and the crashing in games stop. If you are experiencing crashes, or odd behavior while idle, then you should bump the offset voltage instead.

Your log file found errors with windows update, but all have been repaired.

As for the RAM, 2T=2N, no need to change anything.


----------



## Shirak

Well, I've been testing all the day, and you were right at the beginning. Im pretty sure now that its a GPU problem. I ran Heaven Benchmark and it crashed at 20 seconds. I got a core clock of 1275 which my GPU cant handle, I down it to 1150 and mem clock to 3440 and no crashes. All that with a cpu OC of 3.8 at 1.288.

Now I will increase the OC at 4.2 and let down the volt till stable.

I never guessed it could be the GPU, but u make me think about it, I did clean re-install of the gpu drivers and underclocked it, then I have been playing Farcry4 for +2 hours without any freeze. Lets see how it goes with the 4.2 OC.

Thank you for your help, I appreciated it so much. I will post my results after OC, maybe someone find it useful.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Hey guys, I'm just wandering the max turbo voltage offset I should use? I know not to go over 1.5, but how do I know what that is using increments of .005 or w/e each time?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm just wandering the max turbo voltage offset I should use? I know not to go over 1.5, but how do I know what that is using increments of .005 or w/e each time?


That is not a hard max. Depending on the quality of the chip, its Vcore requirements will be different. One chip might need .285 turbo to hit 1.5, another might only need .200. Other factors like LLC and offset will also affect what your turbo number is.

1.5 is hot. There have been a few people that have run that 24/7, but I would try to stick to 1.35ish unless you are willing to play degradation jeopardy. With that said, I have been running 1.4 to get 5.0 for ~2 years, with no noticeable degradation.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is not a hard max. Depending on the quality of the chip, its Vcore requirements will be different. One chip might need .285 turbo to hit 1.5, another might only need .200. Other factors like LLC and offset will also affect what your turbo number is.
> 
> 1.5 is hot. There have been a few people that have run that 24/7, but I would try to stick to 1.35ish unless you are willing to play degradation jeopardy. With that said, I have been running 1.4 to get 5.0 for ~2 years, with no noticeable degradation.


Yeah, my limiting factor right now is heat, I'm sooooo tempted to delid, but I just don't have the cuts or a vice. Right now my limit is 4.3 GHz @ 1.28 V (At least so says my Asrock Xtreme4, which is notorious for saying the voltage is lower than it really is). I'd test it with a multimeter but don't really know where to do so at. But anyways, I may delid and go with a custom loop, so that would expand my OC abilities a lot. Thanks for the info!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is not a hard max. Depending on the quality of the chip, its Vcore requirements will be different. One chip might need .285 turbo to hit 1.5, another might only need .200. Other factors like LLC and offset will also affect what your turbo number is.
> 
> 1.5 is hot. There have been a few people that have run that 24/7, but I would try to stick to 1.35ish unless you are willing to play degradation jeopardy. With that said, I have been running 1.4 to get 5.0 for ~2 years, with no noticeable degradation.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my limiting factor right now is heat, I'm sooooo tempted to delid, but I just don't have the cuts or a vice. Right now my limit is 4.3 GHz @ 1.28 V (At least so says my Asrock Xtreme4, which is notorious for saying the voltage is lower than it really is). I'd test it with a multimeter but don't really know where to do so at. But anyways, I may delid and go with a custom loop, so that would expand my OC abilities a lot. Thanks for the info!
Click to expand...

Delidding and adding water cooling will open up headroom for sure. I am running with the IHS removed completely under a custom loop. Great results. 5.0 feels good.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Delidding and adding water cooling will open up headroom for sure. I am running with the IHS removed completely under a custom loop. Great results. 5.0 feels good.


I may do that as well, do you need a special CPU block?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Delidding and adding water cooling will open up headroom for sure. I am running with the IHS removed completely under a custom loop. Great results. 5.0 feels good.
> 
> 
> 
> I may do that as well, do you need a special CPU block?
Click to expand...

Ek makes a mounting kit for a couple bucks that is an add on to their supremacy block. It is not for the faint of heart though, its allot safer to use the heatsink.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ek makes a mounting kit for a couple bucks that is an add on to their supremacy block. It is not for the faint of heart though, its allot safer to use the heatsink.


Yeah, seems you could crack or scratch the die somewhat easily, I'll debate on delidding, did you use the razor or vice?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopanthersgo1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ek makes a mounting kit for a couple bucks that is an add on to their supremacy block. It is not for the faint of heart though, its allot safer to use the heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, seems you could crack or scratch the die somewhat easily, I'll debate on delidding, did you use the razor or vice?
Click to expand...

I did the razor. I dont think there is a "good" way to do it. I dont think you can crack the die very easily, but but getting an improper mount and loosing pins on the motherboard is a pretty real danger.


----------



## Sibzter

I got a BSOD and an error that said "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR".

Can anyone inform me what that error is? I was doing the final test but I know now that I need to do some adjustments.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Thanks for this guide. It is really helpful in making sense.

Why did ASRock change from the blue to space grey them. My mouse acts out-of-whack in the BIOS, is this normal?


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sibzter*
> 
> I got a BSOD and an error that said "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR".
> 
> Can anyone inform me what that error is? I was doing the final test but I know now that I need to do some adjustments.


This might help.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff557321%28v=vs.85%29.aspx


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sibzter*
> 
> I got a BSOD and an error that said "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR".
> 
> Can anyone inform me what that error is? I was doing the final test but I know now that I need to do some adjustments.


WHEA errors are a sign of instability. However, they usually mean you are not far off. I would put money on there being a ton of other WHEA errors in Event Viewer if you have experienced a BSOD related to one. Add turbo voltage and test again with event viewer open.

WHEA often do not cause stability testing programs to fail, because the CPU catches the miscalculation, and recalculates-> resends, so the stability program never knows that a hardware error occurs.

Best of luck. Just a couple more bumps to turbo and you will be golden!


----------



## Sibzter

Thank you so much!

I'll be sure to test this out today, Won't stop untill it's stable for 24/7 running time


----------



## Sibzter

Been running this for the past 2 hours. Going for 6 hours just to be safe.

What do you think of my voltages? Only increased the turbo boost voltage and CPU LLC is on level 3 or 50%.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Trying to get a stable 4.5ghz on my 3570k @ 1.3v but my temps skyrocket to 90c under intel extreme tuning. Those temps seem a bit excessive for an H80i cooler and ambient temps of 70F. Anyway to get those temps down or is the H80i just really bad?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sibzter*
> 
> 
> 
> Been running this for the past 2 hours. Going for 6 hours just to be safe.
> 
> What do you think of my voltages? Only increased the turbo boost voltage and CPU LLC is on level 3 or 50%.


plenty safe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Trying to get a stable 4.5ghz on my 3570k @ 1.3v but my temps skyrocket to 90c under intel extreme tuning. Those temps seem a bit excessive for an H80i cooler and ambient temps of 70F. Anyway to get those temps down or is the H80i just really bad?


H80i is not that great, but IvyBridge is notoriously hot as well. So check your cooler to make sure good contact is being made.. The h80i should be able to handle 1.3, but as I have never owned one, I cant say for sure.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Trying to get a stable 4.5ghz on my 3570k @ 1.3v but my temps skyrocket to 90c under intel extreme tuning. Those temps seem a bit excessive for an H80i cooler and ambient temps of 70F. Anyway to get those temps down or is the H80i just really bad?


I have the same issue with my X41, I'm pretty positive it is the TIM which is why people delid their chips.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Yeah it seems most of these AIO CPU coolers just really aren't that good... at least the single rad ones anyway. I guess it's not that big of a deal as 4.0 to 4.5ghz is negligible in games anyway.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Trying to get a stable 4.5ghz on my 3570k @ 1.3v but my temps skyrocket to 90c under intel extreme tuning. Those temps seem a bit excessive for an H80i cooler and ambient temps of 70F. Anyway to get those temps down or is the H80i just really bad?


The H80i has a 120mm radiator so you can only expect so much performance-wise. You need a much larger radiator (preferably copper) to see a big improvement over air coolers and AIO's


----------



## stelphil

Hello to all,
I finally,after of almost a week of trying,managed the following overclock.Everything in bios everything is set as is in the guide. LLC 4,Offset -0,010,Turbo Voltage +0,008.

Untitled44a.png 214k .png file


Untitled44.png 207k .png file

After the prime testing,i ran unigine heaven benchmark and cinebench without any problem. I will work on the programs i use often(photoshop,cubase and magix music maker) a little later.I also didn't find any hardware error reported.
Although i think my numbers are good,please tell me if something is wrong.

stelphil

P.S. I read that each thermal paste has a break-in period after which the temperatures drop a little to significantly. Does this apply to a real situation? I used the Arctic Silver 5. Also the overclock was done on the system in my sig.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stelphil*
> 
> Hello to all,
> I finally,after of almost a week of trying,managed the following overclock.Everything in bios everything is set as is in the guide. LLC 4,Offset -0,010,Turbo Voltage +0,008.
> 
> Untitled44a.png 214k .png file
> 
> 
> Untitled44.png 207k .png file
> 
> After the prime testing,i ran unigine heaven benchmark and cinebench without any problem. I will work on the programs i use often(photoshop,cubase and magix music maker) a little later.I also didn't find any hardware error reported.
> Although i think my numbers are good,please tell me if something is wrong.
> 
> stelphil
> 
> P.S. I read that each thermal paste has a break-in period after which the temperatures drop a little to significantly. Does this apply to a real situation? I used the Arctic Silver 5. Also the overclock was done on the system in my sig.


Voltage is good, temps are good. Doesn't look like a golden chip or anything, but 44x is no slouch.


----------



## Xoriam

I'm thinking about getting a new Motherboard for my 3570k IF, when I try Pcie 3.0 x16 @8 + Pcie 2.0x16 @4 gives me any decrease in performance.
I'm currently running pcie 3.0 x16 @8 on both cards since I swapped them into my IVY but the top card hits like 72c and I don't like it.
So I purchased a flexible long SLI bridge and I'm going to try it in the PCIE 2.0 slot to reduce temps by putting space between the cards.

Anyways so onto the main question.
Which board would you guys suggest for me to buy? I've currently got an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 M.



If I'm to upgrade it should be PCIE 3.0 for both cards, AND have space between them.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a new Motherboard for my 3570k IF, when I try Pcie 3.0 x16 @8 + Pcie 2.0x16 @4 gives me any decrease in performance.
> I'm currently running pcie 3.0 x16 @8 on both cards since I swapped them into my IVY but the top card hits like 72c and I don't like it.
> So I purchased a flexible long SLI bridge and I'm going to try it in the PCIE 2.0 slot to reduce temps by putting space between the cards.
> 
> Anyways so onto the main question.
> Which board would you guys suggest for me to buy? I've currently got an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 M.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm to upgrade it should be PCIE 3.0 for both cards, AND have space between them.


Not worth it, gpus will not saturate pcie badwidth, fps should be near identical. limited also by architecture, 16 lanes max for your cpu.


----------



## nhat179

I am very stable on my i5-3570K 4.6Ghz @ 1.168V. Go 4.7Ghz crashed right away, should I increase my offset voltage?


----------



## Xoriam

4.6ghz stable on 1.168???
I've got 4.2ghz at that voltage 
what are your BIOS settings?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhat179*
> 
> I am very stable on my i5-3570K 4.6Ghz @ 1.168V. Go 4.7Ghz crashed right away, should I increase my offset voltage?


It depends, what is your Idle vcore? Most likely you will be increasing Additional Turbo Voltage.

How long did you run Prime 95 to stabilize 4.6?


----------



## nhat179

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> It depends, what is your Idle vcore? Most likely you will be increasing Additional Turbo Voltage.
> 
> How long did you run Prime 95 to stabilize 4.6?


I tried prime test over 2 hours. How can I find out my idle V-core? Thanks


----------



## nhat179

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 4.6ghz stable on 1.168???
> I've got 4.2ghz at that voltage
> what are your BIOS settings?


Do you need all the detail? I can take picture for ya. Let me know


----------



## nhat179

Basically when doing Prime, my V-core is like 1.144 - 1.150
When I get out of it the V-core turn back to 1.160


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhat179*
> 
> Do you need all the detail? I can take picture for ya. Let me know


As much info as you can give me would be nice thanks.


----------



## nhat179

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> As much info as you can give me would be nice thanks.


Here ya go bud


----------



## sepiashimmer

I'm getting 124 BSOD error, I'm using G3258. Any ideas what to do?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> I'm getting 124 BSOD error, I'm using G3258. Any ideas what to do?


124 is lack of VCore. You might also want to check a different thread, Ivy and Sandy were completely different from the haswell based processors, and this guide will not be able to get you overclocked with your G3258.


----------



## quipers

Any data on roughly what percentage of 3770k and Z77 CPU/mb combos can reach stable 5.0 overclock? Ballpark numbers?


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarryThe Horse*
> 
> Hi Guys, posted this on another thread which does not have much activity so reposting here if you would be so kind, and sorry to flog an almost dead horse.
> 
> Re - the incorrect high core voltage readings reported on the ASRock Z77 mobos in software measurements:
> 
> _"Hi guys, for an old fart that was overclocking Athlons in the dark ages when CPU fans sounded like jumbo jets, can you please confirm that the ASRock Z77 OC Formula is *NOT* affected by this issue to any significant extent?
> 
> Running mine for a few months at either 4.0GHz or 4.2GHz on air cooling using Nick Shih's standard BIOS OC settings (except for fan control on CPU fans and manual 2300 rpm on the MOS fan which screams a bit at higher rpm). Seems 100% stable, even at 4.2Ghz, no BSODs under Prime (or any other software/games), temps all OK (CPU around 34C at idle, 65C or thereabouts at full load at 4.2GHz). CPU-Z reports core voltage at .896v - 1.264v at 4.0GHz, confirmed by other voltage measurement software, have not checked manually with multimeter.
> 
> Don't have much time so honestly can't be bothered with manual adjustments unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> Config is ASRock Z77 OC Formula, i7 3700K, Win 7 64, 4x 4GB G.Skill Ares F3-2133C9Q, Xigma Dark Knight Stealth push/pull, few case fans, 3x SSD, 5x 3GB HDDs, Fractal R4, 2x DVD RWs, Corsair HX1000, Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming, blah blah.
> 
> Would appreciate the advice very much"_
> 
> Thank you, really enjoying this thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> As far as I recall, the OC Formula was not one of the boards affected, it was the few boards in the mid price range that were using different voltage regulation than the OC Forumula.


I have a Z77 OC Formula, which overall has been a great board for me for 2 years.
My experience has been that - now that I've actually bothered to do the measurements* - yes, this model IS affected, at least with some of the boards.

Using a US$18 GE2524 digital multimeter from the local Home Depot hardware store, here are examples of measurement discrepancies I have been seeing (obviously, this all assumes that the digital multimeter itself is measuring accurately):

HWINFO/CPU-Z**.....digital multimeter

1.104.........................1.103
1.112.........................1.114
1.128.........................1.129
1.168.........................1.170

1.336.........................1.366
1.352.........................1.369
1.368.........................1.389
1.384.........................1.405
1.392.........................1.422

So, as you can see, there is no significant difference between the board's internal readings, as reported by software, and digital multimeter readings at lower voltages (under 1.170). But there are noticeable differences between the board's readings and digital multimeter readings at higher voltages, in my case differences of up to 0.030 volts.

* measurements taken from probes on the back of the board, I think I have been using the points immediately above the ones shown in Sin082's photo markup here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318629/asrock-z77-extreme4-vcore-voltage-reading-points/0_100#post_18436045
(I say I think because I have covered up part of that area of the back of the board for insulation, so I can't see all of the measurement points to be sure precisely which ones they are.)

**HWINFO and CPU-Z consistently report the same values

Also reported by Stige
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-series-vcore-reading/0_100
and various others
http://www.overclock.net/t/1306881/asrock-z77-oc-formula-overclocking-troubleshooting-discussion/0_100


----------



## yurizinho182

Hi guys

I try overclock my 3570k with offset and no turbo voltage
llc level 2 and +35 in offset and got 1.265v
ok, stable in prime95 and hours in battlefield 4

i try 4.6 with 1.30...blue screen, 1.33v stable (fixed voltage)
i have asrock z77 extreme 4 bios 2.80

i can 4.6 with offset + turbo voltage with lower voltages in cpu?
type 1.29~1.30?

what i need configure in bios?

vtt, pch, pll voltage?

pll voltage, small is better?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yurizinho182*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I try overclock my 3570k with offset and no turbo voltage
> llc level 2 and +35 in offset and got 1.265v
> ok, stable in prime95 and hours in battlefield 4
> 
> i try 4.6 with 1.30...blue screen, 1.33v stable (fixed voltage)
> i have asrock z77 extreme 4 bios 2.80
> 
> i can 4.6 with offset + turbo voltage with lower voltages in cpu?
> type 1.29~1.30?
> 
> what i need configure in bios?
> 
> vtt, pch, pll voltage?
> 
> pll voltage, small is better?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Leave vtt, pch, and pll alone, they wont really affect your overclocking unless your are going 5.0+ or with LN2. Highly suggest that you go back to +5 offset, and increase turbo til stable at your desired clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> 1.104.........................1.103
> 1.112.........................1.114
> 1.128.........................1.129
> 1.168.........................1.170
> 
> 1.336.........................1.366
> 1.352.........................1.369
> 1.368.........................1.389
> 1.384.........................1.405
> 1.392.........................1.422
> 
> So, as you can see, there is no significant difference between the board's internal readings, as reported by software, and digital multimeter readings at lower voltages (under 1.170). But there are noticeable differences between the board's readings and digital multimeter readings at higher voltages, in my case differences of up to 0.030 volts.


My results brought me to roughly the same conclusion. I also tested with LLC, and found that the more you concentrate for Vdroop, the worse the readings get. On my ext4, the readings were as much as .1 off when using the highest LLC and 1.4V


----------



## yurizinho182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Leave vtt, pch, and pll alone, they wont really affect your overclocking unless your are going 5.0+ or with LN2. Highly suggest that you go back to +5 offset, and increase turbo til stable at your desired clock.


Thanks for answer!

i'm leave vtt, pch and pll

pll active or disable?
and energy options disable or enable?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yurizinho182*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Leave vtt, pch, and pll alone, they wont really affect your overclocking unless your are going 5.0+ or with LN2. Highly suggest that you go back to +5 offset, and increase turbo til stable at your desired clock.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for answer!
> 
> i'm leave vtt, pch and pll
> 
> pll active or disable?
> and energy options disable or enable?
Click to expand...

enable pll overvoltage, disable energy saving options.


----------



## RaleighStClair

So I am having some heating issues with my 3570k and H80i. Moved the case a couple days ago to a more confined space, removed the case panels and now @ 1.2v 4.2GHZ my 3570k is hitting over 80c.

So running it right now, with the panel off and fans ramped up I am @ 1.062v @ 4.0ghz and hitting 75C. Does this sound right to anyone? Could my CPU cooler be messed up? The fans are running properly and corsair link says the pump is working at the correct speed. My extreme4 motherboard is 70C during stress test.

Not sure what is going on. Also it just gets even hotter with the case panels on. I am using Aida64 stability test. I am getting no throttling. But 73C @ 1.062v @ 4ghz seems really high to me.

Any thoughts? New cooler maybe? My motherboard too hot?

Thanks!


----------



## yurizinho182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> So I am having some heating issues with my 3570k and H80i. Moved the case a couple days ago to a more confined space, removed the case panels and now @ 1.2v 4.2GHZ my 3570k is hitting over 80c.
> 
> So running it right now, with the panel off and fans ramped up I am @ 1.062v @ 4.0ghz and hitting 75C. Does this sound right to anyone? Could my CPU cooler be messed up? The fans are running properly and corsair link says the pump is working at the correct speed. My extreme4 motherboard is 70C during stress test.
> 
> Not sure what is going on. Also it just gets even hotter with the case panels on. I am using Aida64 stability test. I am getting no throttling. But 73C @ 1.062v @ 4ghz seems really high to me.
> 
> Any thoughts? New cooler maybe? My motherboard too hot?
> 
> Thanks!


Your WC is broken

I buy one corsair H110 5 mounths late, my 3570k hitting 75~80º with 4.5 1.27v...
my friend buy one H110 too, but his temperature hitting 58º in 3770k with 1.3v!

I RMA my H110 and corsair send-me new WC...

NOW 4.6v 1.3v + delid and gelid gc extreme in die and IHS and my temperature hit 60º with play battlefield 4!

my room temperature is 35º, i'm living in Rio de Janeiro - Brazil!

RMA in you WC or check your backplate and block!


----------



## HarryThe Horse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> I have a Z77 OC Formula, which overall has been a great board for me for 2 years.
> My experience has been that - now that I've actually bothered to do the measurements* - yes, this model IS affected, at least with some of the boards.
> 
> Using a US$18 GE2524 digital multimeter from the local Home Depot hardware store, here are examples of measurement discrepancies I have been seeing (obviously, this all assumes that the digital multimeter itself is measuring accurately):
> 
> HWINFO/CPU-Z**.....digital multimeter
> 
> 1.104.........................1.103
> 1.112.........................1.114
> 1.128.........................1.129
> 1.168.........................1.170
> 
> 1.336.........................1.366
> 1.352.........................1.369
> 1.368.........................1.389
> 1.384.........................1.405
> 1.392.........................1.422
> 
> So, as you can see, there is no significant difference between the board's internal readings, as reported by software, and digital multimeter readings at lower voltages (under 1.170). But there are noticeable differences between the board's readings and digital multimeter readings at higher voltages, in my case differences of up to 0.030 volts.
> 
> * measurements taken from probes on the back of the board, I think I have been using the points immediately above the ones shown in Sin082's photo markup here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318629/asrock-z77-extreme4-vcore-voltage-reading-points/0_100#post_18436045
> (I say I think because I have covered up part of that area of the back of the board for insulation, so I can't see all of the measurement points to be sure precisely which ones they are.)
> 
> **HWINFO and CPU-Z consistently report the same values
> 
> Also reported by Stige
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-series-vcore-reading/0_100
> and various others
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1306881/asrock-z77-oc-formula-overclocking-troubleshooting-discussion/0_100


Thanks for the info, appreciated.


----------



## quipers

Question for those familiar with AIDA64 stability testing.
If I test just FPU or just memory, I am stable for 2+ hours.
But if I run only stress cache, I BSOD 124 in just 3 or 4 minutes.

What BIOS settings can be adjusted to improve whatever it is that AIDA64's cache stress test is measuring?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Question for those familiar with AIDA64 stability testing.
> If I test just FPU or just memory, I am stable for 2+ hours.
> But if I run only stress cache, I BSOD 124 in just 3 or 4 minutes.
> 
> What BIOS settings can be adjusted to improve whatever it is that AIDA64's cache stress test is measuring?


What Multi? What is your current vcore? Have you tried increasing the vcore?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Anyone care to recommend a GOOD air cooler for 3570k that is easy to install (disability issues)? I know there are google searches for this but this forum is king when it comes to up-to-date tech stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

The Noctura still has the crown I believe.


----------



## RaleighStClair

are the noctura easy to install?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> are the noctura easy to install?


Not any worse than any others, its a bit tall and cumbersome, but should be quite easy if you have the mobo out, and doable with it in.


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quipers*
> 
> Question for those familiar with AIDA64 stability testing.
> If I test just FPU or just memory, I am stable for 2+ hours.
> But if I run only stress cache, I BSOD 124 in just 3 or 4 minutes.
> 
> What BIOS settings can be adjusted to improve whatever it is that AIDA64's cache stress test is measuring?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What Multi? What is your current vcore? Have you tried increasing the vcore?


Thanks for asking. I haven't had a chance to go back through my notes yet for all the various vcores and settings changes I've tried.

However, I have made a couple of observations since my previous post that might help others working with AIDA64.
First, *turning hyperthreading off* makes a difference. (Maybe this was an obvious point for many readers, but I didn't know it would specifically affect the AIDA64 cache stress test.) I was BSOD'ing at less than 60 seconds in AIDA64 cache stress test with hyperthreading on. Turning it off, same settings, and I could run 10+ minutes.

Second, after *taking out a sound card* I had installed in one of the PCIe slots (PCIE3, which is a slow PCIe lane on the ASRock Z77 OC Formula; I left the gpu intact in PCIE2, which is a fast PCIe lane), the computer became more stable in the AIDA64 cache stress test. Instead of crashing in less than 60 seconds, again could run 5 or 10 minutes. (I haven't put the card back in to confirm this observation though. The way the watercooling fittings and tubing are positioned makes doing that a huge pain in the butt.)


----------



## quipers

I posted this in another forum a few days ago but received no replies.

Anyone have info on the differences among the various VTT options, for those who might want to make adjustments for Ivy Bridge?
Unlike with previous motherboards' BIOS's that I've used, which just had options for adjusting only one VTT setting, ASRock's has 3 different VTT options (I have an ASRock Z77 OC Formula, but I see the same options in screenshots from other ASRock BIOS's):

VTT CPU 1 voltage
VTT CPU 2 voltage
VTT DDR voltage


----------



## RaleighStClair

Update after installing my Noctua NH D14:


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Update after installing my Noctua NH D14:


Nice! knocked 20C off


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Update after installing my Noctua NH D14:


Wow thats pretty crazy, that thing has never outdone my H80i, infact it's spent most of it's life in a box XD

maybe mine is just bad :/


----------



## RaleighStClair

According to corsair link everything was working properly and connected, sealed right. It just never really worked welL I guess. It is also much quieter than th e h80i


----------



## Lucky 23

Seems correct. No way a aluminum 120mm rad will keep up with a D-14


----------



## Kully

Hello all, just joined and hoping for some help with my OC. I currently have this setup, trying to eek out an extra year or two out of it:

i7 2600k with Phanteks PH-TC12DX Dual 120mm PWM CPU Cooler
16 GB RAM
Asrock exteme3 gen3

I am trying to push my CPU to 4.4 ghz, however I can't pass the 20 minute stability test while running these settings in prime95. I keep getting the 101 blue screen error:



Below are my BIOS settings, is there anything I should change? CPUz is reporting 1.28~ vcore at load, but my bios is reporting 1.15 vcore. I should boost turbo voltage to match right?



Also below is what I get while running p95:



Thanks for any help


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kully*
> 
> Hello all, just joined and hoping for some help with my OC. I currently have this setup, trying to eek out an extra year or two out of it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i7 2600k with Phanteks PH-TC12DX Dual 120mm PWM CPU Cooler
> 16 GB RAM
> Asrock exteme3 gen3
> 
> I am trying to push my CPU to 4.4 ghz, however I can't pass the 20 minute stability test while running these settings in prime95. I keep getting the 101 blue screen error:
> 
> 
> 
> Below are my BIOS settings, is there anything I should change? CPUz is reporting 1.28~ vcore at load, but my bios is reporting 1.15 vcore. I should boost turbo voltage to match right?
> 
> 
> 
> Also below is what I get while running p95:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help


For Prime 95, Just select blend and let it run. When you setup P95 like the screen shot above, it will only run one test over and over again.

Your BIOS settings look fine.

Increase Additional turbo voltage until your Vcore in CPU-z at 1.3v then run P95 again.


----------



## BountyHunter85

I have an i5 2500k and a Extreme 3 Gen 3 Z68 mobo

I followed this guide and I have all settings throughout the guide set as listed.

(I think these are the most relevant settings, but correct me if I'm wrong)
Offset +0.005v
Turbo + 0.004v

I increase the multiplier until 44 and it fails to boot into windows. I just get stuck on the red blue yellow green windows logo as it boots up.
I've increased the turbo until 0.039 and it still fails to boot.

I'm very new at this, and I know this is an old board/cpu so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHunter85*
> 
> I have an i5 2500k and a Extreme 3 Gen 3 Z68 mobo
> 
> I followed this guide and I have all settings throughout the guide set as listed.
> 
> (I think these are the most relevant settings, but correct me if I'm wrong)
> Offset +0.005v
> Turbo + 0.004v
> 
> I increase the multiplier until 44 and it fails to boot into windows. I just get stuck on the red blue yellow green windows logo as it boots up.
> I've increased the turbo until 0.039 and it still fails to boot.
> 
> I'm very new at this, and I know this is an old board/cpu so any help would be appreciated.


Keep bumping up the turbo until you can at least boot into Windows. I needed 0.035 to be stable at 4.5GHz, so you just got to keep playing around with the settings.


----------



## BountyHunter85

http://imgur.com/a/PC72s

My BIOS settings are visible in the linked images above.

System Specs are here > http://pastebin.com/Z6tUxp64

My ram says to set the timing as 9-9-9-24-2N but i don't seem to be able to set the last variable. I've tried typing in "2N" but it just defaults back to auto.

I've heard people need to increase their VTT voltage if they have 4 vs 2 sticks of RAM but I set it a the max voltage (1.085) and it still wouldn't boot, just got stuck on the spinning windows boot up logo.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BountyHunter85*
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/PC72s
> 
> My BIOS settings are visible in the linked images above.
> 
> System Specs are here > http://pastebin.com/Z6tUxp64
> 
> My ram says to set the timing as 9-9-9-24-2N but i don't seem to be able to set the last variable. I've tried typing in "2N" but it just defaults back to auto.
> 
> I've heard people need to increase their VTT voltage if they have 4 vs 2 sticks of RAM but I set it a the max voltage (1.085) and it still wouldn't boot, just got stuck on the spinning windows boot up logo.


As stated above, increase your additional turbo voltage. Leave VTT an auto for now.


----------



## HowYesNo

hello,
i just registered to this forum as this thread is great. i was hoping for some help to further oc my 3570k. I don't see many people with this board i got.
my PC:
- Fatal1ty Z77 Performance latest BIOS 2.10
- i5 -3570k
- G.Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9-4GBSR @ 1866 2x4GB
- Noctua NH-U12S
- XFX P1-520F-XTSX - 520W Fanless
- Corsair Carbide Air 540 with 2 ap-120 fans in front.
Now i am at 4.2GHz want to go to 4.4. i keep power saving on and would like to keep it that way.
I set offset to -0,020 and turbo voltage to +0,008 and just run prime95 as in guide, for 30 min and temps seem fine to me, no error. hottest core and cpu package max 62C. max Vcore 1.136V. Fan is set in bios to ramp up when temp gets to 60C. slight issue is incorrect reading of memory voltage, whatever i set it to, always read 1.701, and thats high as this ram is rated at 1.5V. spread spectrum if disabled af guide says if on CPU-z vill report 99.8 but i steil get 99.98. i'll be gratefull for any tips. i aslo keep LLC on 5 as setting it to 1 overvolts.
here are some screens.

idle






load LLC 5 30min prime


LLC 1, 5 min load


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> hello,
> i just registered to this forum as this thread is great. i was hoping for some help to further oc my 3570k. I don't see many people with this board i got.
> my PC:
> - Fatal1ty Z77 Performance latest BIOS 2.10
> - i5 -3570k
> - G.Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9-4GBSR @ 1866 2x4GB
> - Noctua NH-U12S
> - XFX P1-520F-XTSX - 520W Fanless
> - Corsair Carbide Air 540 with 2 ap-120 fans in front.
> Now i am at 4.2GHz want to go to 4.4. i keep power saving on and would like to keep it that way.
> I set offset to -0,020 and turbo voltage to +0,008 and just run prime95 as in guide, for 30 min and temps seem fine to me, no error. hottest core and cpu package max 62C. max Vcore 1.136V. Fan is set in bios to ramp up when temp gets to 60C. slight issue is incorrect reading of memory voltage, whatever i set it to, always read 1.701, and thats high as this ram is rated at 1.5V. spread spectrum if disabled af guide says if on CPU-z vill report 99.8 but i steil get 99.98. i'll be gratefull for any tips. i aslo keep LLC on 5 as setting it to 1 overvolts.
> here are some screens.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> load LLC 5 30min prime
> 
> 
> LLC 1, 5 min load


I would leave your offset at the -0.020 since you are idling at 0.84v. Next increase the multiplier to 44 and run Prime 95.

If Prime 95 fails, increase your Additional Turbo Voltage and then run Prime 95 again until stable.

FYI 30 minutes of Prime 95 is not enough. I would let it run for a minimum of 6 hours, 8-12hr is better.

Edit: I would set LLC at Level 2 or 3


----------



## Penetralia13

Hello all, i have followed this guide a long time ago i have a stable 4.5Ghz with offset at +0.05, PC works just fine. I ve tried going past 4.6Ghz but no matter the Vcore, Windows will not boot i get a windows logo for ages and wont get passed that no blue screen or whatsoever! Can anyone help me with a solution? Thanks


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penetralia13*
> 
> Hello all, i have followed this guide a long time ago i have a stable 4.5Ghz with offset at +0.05, PC works just fine. I ve tried going past 4.6Ghz but no matter the Vcore, Windows will not boot i get a windows logo for ages and wont get passed that no blue screen or whatsoever! Can anyone help me with a solution? Thanks


Its most likely because your Vcore is too low.

What CPU do you have ?

What is your Additional Turbo Voltage set at? Auto?

What is your current Idle and Full Load Vcore in CPU-z w/ the +0.005 Offset?


----------



## Penetralia13

Thanks for your reply! CPU is 2500K, Z68 Fatality Pro gen 3. +0.005 Offset @ 4.5Ghz, Vcore idle 1.001V, load 1.406, Additional Turbo Voltage is on Auto. I have tried offset up to +0.1 and still cant enter windows at 4.6Ghz


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penetralia13*
> 
> Thanks for your reply! CPU is 2500K, Z68 Fatality Pro gen 3. +0.005 Offset @ 4.5Ghz, Vcore idle 1.001V, load 1.406, Additional Turbo Voltage is on Auto. I have tried offset up to +0.1 and still cant enter windows at 4.6Ghz


Are you sure your not reading the VID? Any Screen shots? 1.4v seems high for a +0.005 offset but if this is the case then it sounds like your chip is a sub-par overclocker.


----------



## Penetralia13

I forgot to mention for some reason my Vcore is not shown in the Bios it says: N/a i dont know why. You are right i was reading VID...
edit: i tried Flashing the bios to latest beta version but still Vcore says n/a, also i have another bios chip with version 1.30 changed it on my motherboard but still says N/A

its missing even in software maybe i have a bad sensor?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penetralia13*
> 
> I forgot to mention for some reason my *Vcore is not shown in the Bios it says: N/a* i dont know why. You are right i was reading VID...
> edit: i tried Flashing the bios to latest beta version but still Vcore says n/a, also i have another bios chip with version 1.30 changed it on my motherboard but still says N/A
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its missing even in software maybe i have a bad sensor?


That's really strange, I have never seen that before.

Everything looks correct, your chip may just take a lot of vcore for 4.5ghz. Average is around 1.30v for 4.5ghz on a 2500k.

Have you tried booting with a 47 multi?


----------



## Penetralia13

Really strange indeed! I figured out that enabling Internal PLL Overvoltage would allow me to get into windows even with multiplier 50! BSOD after a while tho







managed to have a stable o/c at multiplier 46, @ Offset: +0.005v and Turbo Voltage: +0.004v. I think its "green" enough, tho i just cant see what the Vcore is due to this "bug" if thats what it is...


----------



## HowYesNo

so i pushed to 4.4Ghz ran prime for 5h. seems stable and temps fine.
offset - 0.010, turbo volt +0.008. pover savings enabled LLC at 4. no problem with sleep. max temp 65C.
max Vcore 1.16. voltage seems lover than people need, at 4.5 you guy say 1.3?


----------



## Lucky 23

Wow, nice OC. When I was talking about 1.3v average, i was referring to sandy bridge. Ivy can usually hit the same multi w/ a lower Vcore.


----------



## HowYesNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> so i pushed to 4.4Ghz ran prime for 5h. seems stable and temps fine.
> offset - 0.010, turbo volt +0.008. pover savings enabled LLC at 4. no problem with sleep. max temp 65C.
> max Vcore 1.16. voltage seems lover than people need, at 4.5 you guy say 1.3?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


well encouraged by oc i got at these low voltage, temps and stability i just tried to get 4.5. So i just set turbo voltage to +0.012, left offest at -0.010. started prime and it BSOD in 2 min. I'll stick to 4.4 for now.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> well encouraged by oc i got at these low voltage, temps and stability i just tried to get 4.5. So i just set turbo voltage to +0.012, left offest at -0.010. started prime and it BSOD in 2 min. I'll stick to 4.4 for now.


There is not much difference between a +0.008 & a +0.012, only .004v . You will need to increase turbo more to stabilize.


----------



## HowYesNo

well here is second attemp on 4.5. i raise turbo voltage to +0.020 and offset to +0.005 (was -0.010 before) and change LLC from 4 to 3.
i keep VTT, PCH, PLL, and VCCSA on auto. do i need to adjust these, what are they for. also i am keeping C3, C6 and rest enabled. (no problem with sleep).
idle 10min after boot, Vcore is 0.864-0.872. currently running prime for 4hours. Vcore is at 1.184 - 1.192 max 1.200. max temp get to 68C, most of the time around and below 65C.surfing while prime is running.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> well here is second attemp on 4.5. i raise turbo voltage to +0.020 and offset to +0.005 (was -0.010 before) and change LLC from 4 to 3.
> i keep VTT, PCH, PLL, and VCCSA on auto. do i need to adjust these, what are they for. also i am keeping C3, C6 and rest enabled. (no problem with sleep).]


you can leave those on auto for 45x. vccsa may help a super high memory overclock, pll may lower temps 1-2c. stick with cpu offset and turbo voltages until you are going for extreme clocks.


----------



## HowYesNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you can leave those on auto for 45x. vccsa may help a super high memory overclock, pll may lower temps 1-2c. stick with cpu offset and turbo voltages until you are going for extreme clocks.


tx, i don't need more than this. i'll run prime for longer time on weekend to see if stable for 6-8 hours. temps are fine now as it's winter and my room temp is bellow 20C, in the summer it gets over 30C.
what do i set pll?
1 thing that bugs me is incorrect memory voltage readings. what ever i st it to it reads 1.832, if i enable power saving it goes down to 1.732. must be bios issue. is there a software that read mem voltage?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you can leave those on auto for 45x. vccsa may help a super high memory overclock, pll may lower temps 1-2c. stick with cpu offset and turbo voltages until you are going for extreme clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> tx, i don't need more than this. i'll run prime for longer time on weekend to see if stable for 6-8 hours. temps are fine now as it's winter and my room temp is bellow 20C, in the summer it gets over 30C.
> what do i set pll?
> 1 thing that bugs me is incorrect memory voltage readings. what ever i st it to it reads 1.832, if i enable power saving it goes down to 1.732. must be bios issue. is there a software that read mem voltage?
Click to expand...

WHOA! 1.8 memory?! is this with XMP profile? 1.7 is that hard cliff for me, no matter the bench. Are you sure you are not looking at your PLL? Because that sounds more like PLL voltages. 1.5 is for most kits, 1.65 for the extreme memory kits.

PLL is not necessary to mess with, but I run mine 1.725, which is pretty low, but also did not affect stability, and brought me down a bit in loaded temps (1-2C maybe)


----------



## HarryThe Horse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> tx, i don't need more than this. i'll run prime for longer time on weekend to see if stable for 6-8 hours. temps are fine now as it's winter and my room temp is bellow 20C, in the summer it gets over 30C.
> what do i set pll?
> 1 thing that bugs me is incorrect memory voltage readings. what ever i st it to it reads 1.832, if i enable power saving it goes down to 1.732. must be bios issue. is there a software that read mem voltage?


I am an old-time overclocker, lol, just a few GHz is OK for me these days, 3770k at 4.0 - 4.2, ok for me with a GTX 970 Gaming, seems to eat everything ok, maybe SLi later, lol, beyond redemption!

BUT with Prime95, long experience tells me always *minimum* 12 hours, and 24 is best. Can avoid hassles and unexpected crap later.

Good luck.


----------



## HowYesNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> WHOA! 1.8 memory?! is this with XMP profile? 1.7 is that hard cliff for me, no matter the bench. Are you sure you are not looking at your PLL? Because that sounds more like PLL voltages. 1.5 is for most kits, 1.65 for the extreme memory kits.
> 
> PLL is not necessary to mess with, but I run mine 1.725, which is pretty low, but also did not affect stability, and brought me down a bit in loaded temps (1-2C maybe)


you are right, thisi is cpu PLL. i got 2 readings of the same thing.


----------



## HowYesNo

it seems this setup is not stable. i started prime adn went out after i came back i see prime not running, system rebooted. it ran prime for about 3 hours. there is error in event viewer after system booted, it says:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xffffe001ee0f6028, 0x00000000be200000, 0x000000000005110a). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\022715-7781-01.dmp. Report Id: 022715-7781-01.

do i need more voltage. i set CPU PLL manually to 1.808. was on auto last time i run prime?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> The bugcheck was: 0x00000124


more vcore needed


----------



## HowYesNo

i think i got ti now. i set turbo voltage to +0.035. run prime for 12.5 hour, no error o whea error, stable max temp 70C Vcore max at 1.224


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> i think i got ti now. i set turbo voltage to +0.035. run prime for 12.5 hour, no error o whea error, stable max temp 70C Vcore max at 1.224


Not a bad chip, and looks like its stable.

Good job


----------



## HarryThe Horse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> i think i got ti now. i set turbo voltage to +0.035. run prime for 12.5 hour, no error o whea error, stable max temp 70C Vcore max at 1.224


Impressive, nice work


----------



## HowYesNo

tx. this guide is great. helped a lot. i didn't see many people with same board though.


----------



## Rawr Rawr Rawrs

I have a question about the offset voltage, I know in the guide you recommended not having it negative but would this cause any harm to components I have mine current at -.100. Also I have the additional turbo voltage set AUTO. I'v ran it like this for about a year or so now and haven't seen any issues with crashing or anything so I'm assuming its a pretty stable OC but i reread this post because I was bored and came across so I thought I would ask. Running 4.2Ghz and at load seeing 1.184v this was the lowest I could set the offset to see a stable OC and keep temps where I wanted them (around 60c running prime95). When I followed your guide with the +.005 offset and turbo volt I would instantly hit temps into the mid to high 70s and see 1.22v so thats when I start fiddling with stuff to try to get temps down and use less power, I either didn't get a good chip temp wise or its my H100i is mounted wrong or uneven because temps seem kinda high to me.

I used real temp for the CPU temps and CPUz to find the voltage.

3570k
AsRock Extreme6 Z77


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rawr Rawr Rawrs*
> 
> I have a question about the offset voltage, I know in the guide you recommended not having it negative but would this cause any harm to components I have mine current at -.100. Also I have the additional turbo voltage set AUTO. I'v ran it like this for about a year or so now and haven't seen any issues with crashing or anything so I'm assuming its a pretty stable OC but i reread this post because I was bored and came across so I thought I would ask. Running 4.2Ghz and at load seeing 1.184v this was the lowest I could set the offset to see a stable OC and keep temps where I wanted them (around 60c running prime95). When I followed your guide with the +.005 offset and turbo volt I would instantly hit temps into the mid to high 70s and see 1.22v so thats when I start fiddling with stuff to try to get temps down and use less power, I either didn't get a good chip temp wise or its my H100i is mounted wrong or uneven because temps seem kinda high to me.
> 
> I used real temp for the CPU temps and CPUz to find the voltage.
> 
> 3570k
> AsRock Extreme6 Z77


The guide is wrong. You wont cause any damage to your system by using negative offset.

Positive offset will increase your idle and full load Vcore and Negative offset will decrease your idle and full load Vcore. It's as simple as that


----------



## Rawr Rawr Rawrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> The guide is wrong. You wont cause any damage to your system by using negative offset.
> 
> Positive offset will increase your idle and full load Vcore and Negative offset will decrease your idle and full load Vcore. It's as simple as that


That's what I assumed, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## TheProfiteer

Yeah, I sort of abandonded this guide after the offset results I was getting. I'm much happier at a static clock and fixed voltage. 4gh at 1.15, delidded, even my cheapo $12 cooler is keeping it at good temp


----------



## Tynki

Hello guys,
I'm new in overclock, so I tried to do everything that this tutorial explained. Now I'm running my I5-3570K at 4.4GHZ and I want to know if the temps and the VCore are good.



Keep in mind that I live in Brazil so my room temperature is about 25~28Cº and that max temperatures only appeared just a little time, but the average temperature during the test (that ran for about 2 hours) was about 75~80Cº.
I'm using an Cooler Master 212X.
My config:
Asrock Extreme 4, I5-3570K, 16GB Ram Corsair Vengeance, PSU is a Corsair GS600 and everything is mounted in a Carbide 500R case.

offset = +0.005v
LLD = Level 2
Additional Turbo Voltage = +0.004


----------



## Agiel

can i find a guide for my P8Z77-V LK ??


----------



## Stuttergame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Cstates
> Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling.
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
> Package C State Support: Auto


it might be late. But isn't that wrong? If the cstates are enabled the frequency should still drop on "idle". Only the voltage will be fixed.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuttergame*
> 
> it might be late. But isn't that wrong? If the cstates are enabled the frequency should still drop on "idle". Only the voltage will be fixed.


Cstates
Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling.
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
Package C State Support: Auto

Yes its incorrect. All should be disabled


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Cstates
> Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling.
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
> Package C State Support: Auto
> 
> Yes its incorrect. All should be disabled


Lucky what's your bios setting?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sage101*
> 
> Lucky what's your bios setting?


----------



## sage101

Thanks lucky really appreciate that


----------



## DJ4g63t

I'm a total noob on the 1155 platform and I'm having issues overclocking a 2500k on an ASRock z68 board. I make all the necessary bios changes according to this guide and in the Main bios page it states the proper overclocked speed but when windows loads it only shows the oc clock for a split second then goes right back to its default clock speed. What am I missing here? I've also tried the AXTU program and even using that cpu-z still reports clock speeds no matter what I change in it.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> I'm a total noob on the 1155 platform and I'm having issues overclocking a 2500k on an ASRock z68 board. I make all the necessary bios changes according to this guide and in the Main bios page it states the proper overclocked speed but when windows loads it only shows the oc clock for a split second then goes right back to its default clock speed. What am I missing here? I've also tried the AXTU program and even using that cpu-z still reports clock speeds no matter what I change in it.


That's speed step, try stressing the cpu, you'll see it go up to its turbo clocks.

Or turn speedstep off and it will stay at its highest clock


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> That's speed step, try stressing the cpu, you'll see it go up to its turbo clocks.
> 
> Or turn speedstep off and it will stay at its highest clock


Speed step is already disabled and it will not go over stock speeds no matter what I set in the bios. There has to be something stupid I'm over looking. I tried the turbo boost setting in the bios and ran a few stress test with that set to 4.4GHz and still nothing over 3.3Ghz. I have coretemp set to start with windows and for a split second it will actually read the 40x100 overclock that I set in the bios but within a few seconds it drops right back to the factory 33x100 and doesn't budge from there no matter what I do.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> That's speed step, try stressing the cpu, you'll see it go up to its turbo clocks.
> 
> Or turn speedstep off and it will stay at its highest clock
> 
> 
> 
> Speed step is already disabled and it will not go over stock speeds no matter what I set in the bios. There has to be something stupid I'm over looking. I tried the turbo boost setting in the bios and ran a few stress test with that set to 4.4GHz and still nothing over 3.3Ghz.
Click to expand...

Check your power profile, set it to max performance.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Check your power profile, set it to max performance.


Power profile in the Windows settings? I believe that is already set to max performance. I'll double check it though.

Here are some screen shots of my bios settings. Maybe someone can spot something wrong. As you can see the bios is registering the 3800MHz speed but Windows will not.











Last pic showing P95 running and still nothing over stock clocks


----------



## TheProfiteer

What are your temps? Could be throttling. Also when you turn off speedstep it also turns off turbo core, at least it does on my mobo. Try checking that and if it's off turn it on


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> What are your temps? Could be throttling. Also when you turn off speedstep it also turns off turbo core, at least it does on my mobo. Try checking that and if it's off turn it on


It shouldn't be throttling. I haven't seen temp's any hotter than in the low 50's after gaming for hours.


----------



## inedenimadam

turn on speed step.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> turn on speed step.


Something screwy is going on here. I just went back into the bios and everything appeared to be reset back to default. None of the settings I had in my pics were there anymore. I reset everything back to the 3.8GHz settings and turned on speed step. Stress tested it and still not going over 3.3GHz. This is driving me nuts at this point.


----------



## inedenimadam

I have had BIOS issues like you describe in the past. Do a hard clear CMOS...battery pull and everything.


----------



## DJ4g63t

You guys aren't going to believe this lol. It was a setting in RealTemp that was disabling turbo boost. I unchecked the box and rebooted and now my oc clocks are finally showing up in Windows.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> You guys aren't going to believe this lol. It was a setting in RealTemp that was disabling turbo boost. I unchecked the box and rebooted and now my oc clocks are finally showing up in Windows.


You need to be introduced to HWiNFO. Ditch RealTemp altogether, along with HWmonitor.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You need to be introduced to HWiNFO. Ditch RealTemp altogether, along with HWmonitor.


Seems like a pretty handy tool. Going to try it out for a while. Thanks.


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Hello all,

I cleared my CMOS recently due to a minor bug in the core clock number and I had all of my settings written down. When I went back in I also updated my BIOS to the newest version. I came back to Overclock settings and every time I attempt to set it past 3.8Ghz it just resets back down to this number. Help?

Mobo: z77 extreme 3
Cpu: 3570k capable of 4.8Ghz


----------



## thymedtd

@thatkidiscrazy I've had a similar issue with my aurora rig (z77 extreme 3 with i5-3570k) since updating my bios to 1.50 . I've also had some odd rebooting issues such as when restarting it will actually restart several times before displaying the post screen. When this happens it will reset me down to 3.8 and sometimes even clock my ram down to 1333mhz when its actually set to use the xmp profile for 2400mhz . I thought i may have had a problem with my C state settings since fixing those seemed to help, but it is still an issue from time to time. I've thought about trying to flash my bios back but not sure how difficult that is.


----------



## ThatKidIsCrazy

Ah well thanks for the input man. I have tried to flash bios back to 1.00 and no dice. Same problems I was having with the 1.50 bios. I have tried clear CMOS and even taken the battery out to no avail. I really don't want to even begin to try to find a new motherboard for z77 although I love that I can oc the i5 to 4.9 on air with no delid or anything.


----------



## KajoMar

Hi guys, i have a problem with oc.
So i was increasing my multiplier with +0.004 turbo voltage and i dont know why i was able to go to 43, on 44 it didnt pass the 5 minutes test but after that i wasnt able to turn on the comp, it was rebooting itself on the windows icon animation. Im able to turn it on on defaults. Should i do the increasing test one more time but not 5 minutes test but like maybe 10?
my mother board is asrock p67 pro3, i5-2500k


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KajoMar*
> 
> Hi guys, i have a problem with oc.
> So i was increasing my multiplier with +0.004 turbo voltage and i dont know why i was able to go to 43, on 44 it didnt pass the 5 minutes test but after that i wasnt able to turn on the comp, it was rebooting itself on the windows icon animation. Im able to turn it on on defaults. Should i do the increasing test one more time but not 5 minutes test but like maybe 10?
> my mother board is asrock p67 pro3, i5-2500k


sounds like 43 is the max you can go on that chip with +004, you need to increase the turbo voltage to get 44 stable. If 44 is your goal you should stability test allot longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## KajoMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> sounds like 43 is the max you can go on that chip with +004, you need to increase the turbo voltage to get 44 stable. If 44 is your goal you should stability test allot longer than 5 minutes.


But isnt it too much? And whats causing the computer to reboot, coz even on 33 with these settings it reboots and i have to load defaults for windows to load


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KajoMar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> sounds like 43 is the max you can go on that chip with +004, you need to increase the turbo voltage to get 44 stable. If 44 is your goal you should stability test allot longer than 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> But isnt it too much? And whats causing the computer to reboot, coz even on 33 with these settings it reboots and i have to load defaults for windows to load
Click to expand...

It is too much if your VCore as reported by software is too high, or your temperatures are out of control.

try going back to 43 and increase the turbo voltage in .005 increments until it either stabilizes(the goal) , gets too hot, or the vcore is too high. Lots of people stabilize 43x and higher under 1.3 vcore with proper cooling.


----------



## KajoMar

I think i had like 1.392 max vcore in the 44 or 43 test and i should increase my turbo voltage not my offset?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KajoMar*
> 
> I think i had like 1.392 max vcore in the 44 or 43 test and i should increase my turbo voltage not my offset?


That voltage is high. This is with+.004 and +.005? I would try to keep it 1.3-1.35 and under 80C


----------



## KajoMar

so go lower on multiplier? temps were like 50-60 and yes its on 0.004 0.005


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KajoMar*
> 
> so go lower on multiplier? temps were like 50-60 and yes its on 0.004 0.005


50-60 under load at 1.392? Are you under a full loop? What are you using to stress test? How long are you stressing for?


----------



## KajoMar

5 mins in prime95, ill try to test it again tomorrow will send exact numbers


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KajoMar*
> 
> 5 mins in prime95, ill try to test it again tomorrow will send exact numbers


you are going to need to test longer than 5 minutes, but I would also say that 1.392 for 43x would be a real crappy chip, and more than likely you are missing a step in the overclocking process. I am not saying its not possible that the chip really is that bad, but even the worst of chips I have seen across this thread over the last two years could clock better.


----------



## KajoMar

So I've run the test for longer than 5 minutes, it didnt pass, but after 5 minutes temps were like 67 and voltage was between 1.33 and 1.36. Everything on 0.004 and 0.005


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KajoMar*
> 
> So I've run the test for longer than 5 minutes, it didnt pass, but after 5 minutes temps were like 67 and voltage was between 1.33 and 1.36. Everything on 0.004 and 0.005


not enough voltage or too high multiplier.


----------



## KajoMar

I know, but i should add to turbo voltage or to offset?


----------



## inedenimadam

turbo if p95 fails
offset if you find you are unstable when not under load


----------



## skazclaw

I am a total noob at OCing, but this was my attempt with the 2500k.

I used all the settings as suggested on page 1, I left it on _Offset to +0.005v. Turbo Boost to +0.004v._ and went to 4.5GHZ. Anything after that started to get BSOD, so it seems 4.5Ghz was real easy and the sweet spot. I'm happy with that for now.

Can you please check if everything seems good in the picture? This was taken after running Prime95 for around 16 hours and then a run through of IBT on maximum setting.

http://postimg.org/image/l7wnque71/

Thanks very much.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Great effort but those Vcore volts look a bit high for long term usage.


----------



## croiky

Great guide! I did a safe conservative oc by raising only the multiplier of a i5 3470 on a Z77 board. Not messing with voltages etc. Your BIOS settings section was most useful. Could have done it without it but the convenience of having all information in one post is just outstanding.

Thank you for your work


----------



## skazclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Great effort but those Vcore volts look a bit high for long term usage.


Thanks for the reply.

What is a vcore that would be safer to run at, what should I be aiming at?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skazclaw*
> 
> I am a total noob at OCing, but this was my attempt with the 2500k.
> 
> I used all the settings as suggested on page 1, I left it on _Offset to +0.005v. Turbo Boost to +0.004v._ and went to 4.5GHZ. Anything after that started to get BSOD, so it seems 4.5Ghz was real easy and the sweet spot. I'm happy with that for now.
> 
> Can you please check if everything seems good in the picture? This was taken after running Prime95 for around 16 hours and then a run through of IBT on maximum setting.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/l7wnque71/
> 
> Thanks very much.


Everything looks good.

What is your Idle Vcore?

How long did you stress the OC with P95?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Great effort but those Vcore volts look a bit high for long term usage.


The Vcore is not too high for long term use. I have been running a higher Vcore for years.


----------



## skazclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Everything looks good.
> 
> What is your Idle Vcore?
> 
> How long did you stress the OC with P95?
> The Vcore is not too high for long term use. I have been running a higher Vcore for years.


That's good to hear, because I tried to use a negative offset to lower the VCORE but then it would BSOD after a few hours.

CPUID HWmonitor is showing idle vcore as 1v.

I tested on P95 for around 16 hours, no problems, seems stable.

It seems the current settings are very stable and it just works, I'd rather not have to touch it if possible.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## wavid

I just OCed my 3570k for the first with the help of this guide (thank you very much), been meaning to do this for a while but did not get time to do it properly. I only did a green overclock because i do not want to push it too much(at least not yet). I OCed to 4.4ghz with default +0.005v and +0.004v Turbo Voltage and Im getting 30-35c idle temp and 70-75c on the prime95 test.
Im using a be quiet! dark rock pro 2 cpu fan and have 3 120mm case fans (front in and top/back out).
Seems really good to me but would pushing it further be worth it or should i just stick with this? Should i touch the vcore?or just leave them at +0.005v and +0.004v?

Edit: spoke too soon, gone up to 80-90c, need to vent some holes in the back of my computer desk because the heat has nowhere to go once it leaves my case


----------



## skazclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wavid*
> 
> Should i touch the vcore?or just leave them at +0.005v and +0.004v?


You pretty much did what I did. What is CPUID HWMonitor showing for your vcore, idle and max?


----------



## wavid

The idle vcore is showing up as 1.000v idle and 1.216v - 1.224v on max.
I might try to further OC it but i need to vent my computer desk first because my PC is sitting in a enclosed computer desk with nowhere for the air to leave. I took of the front door of the computer desk yesterday to at least give it some fresh air (which is why i thought it would be a good time to try OCing) but i need to do something about the other end.


----------



## Rawr Rawr Rawrs

If you decide not to OC it further you probably could reduce the voltage some (till it becomes unstable) to get temps down. Thats what I did on mine it dropped my load temps by like 10c going from like high 1.2xx too 1.184v but I'm at 4.2Ghz.


----------



## wavid

I thought about that but was a little worried about reducing voltage because it was not recommended in the op. im going to try 4.5ghz tomorrow on same voltage.


----------



## Menco

Thanks for the guide!

Just a tad confused with a couple things, managed to run 4.7 for 5 mins. Keep going for the 1hr test and prime either stops or i get an instant black screen and reboot.

I have offset set to +0.005v and have just been upping the turbo boost to +0.219 now. Vcore sits at 1.3v, VID says 1.4v and max temp of 77C.

So I just want to know, should I just keep upping the turbo boost till it stops rebooting or should I be adjusting the offset from +0.005v?


----------



## Rawr Rawr Rawrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wavid*
> 
> I thought about that but was a little worried about reducing voltage because it was not recommended in the op. im going to try 4.5ghz tomorrow on same voltage.


I asked the same thing a few posts up and was told its fine and have been running lower voltage without issue for a year and a half now the fun part is trial and error finding something stable.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menco*
> 
> Thanks for the guide!
> 
> Just a tad confused with a couple things, managed to run 4.7 for 5 mins. Keep going for the 1hr test and prime either stops or i get an instant black screen and reboot.
> 
> I have offset set to +0.005v and have just been upping the turbo boost to +0.219 now. Vcore sits at 1.3v, VID says 1.4v and max temp of 77C.
> 
> So I just want to know, should I just keep upping the turbo boost till it stops rebooting or should I be adjusting the offset from +0.005v?


Yes correct, just keep increasing Additional Turbo Boost.

What chip do you have?


----------



## Yoten

Could someone please take a look at my HWMonitor and see if everything looks alright?

I've been following this guide to get 4.5 GHz out of my i5-2500K, and so far it looks like it's working great. I'm 3.5 hours into kennyparker1337's custom Prime95 tests and no instability yet. Some details:

My part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/jPcFrH
Using Offset mode
+0.005V offset voltage
+0.004V additional turbo voltage
Level 3 CPU Load-Line Calibration (haven't tried Level 2 at all)
~74-degree (Fahrenheit) ambient temperature in the room


The things I'm uncertain of are:

My VCORE voltage is hovering around 1.32-1.33 (max at 1.34), but the VID is close to 1.4. Is that okay? Could I make it more ideal by tweaking something?
There's a TMPIN3 sensor that hit 77 degrees (C) at some point. Google searches give me no consensus on what that sensor is... some say north bridge, others say it's an unused sensor. Could someone shed some light on this and let me know if it's okay peaking at 77?
Unfortunately, some of my core temps hit a max in the high-70's (C), though the norm is closer to 70-72, and that's higher than it should be. My room's 74 (F) temperature isn't helping. My CPU fan is already running at its max speed, but do I have any other options before I dial back the OC a bit to lower the temperatures? Or is it okay? The guide says 85 (C) is "optimal", though other OC guides say to aim for sub-70...


----------



## Menco

just a 2500k sandy, so the instant reboots are nothing to worry about? Been putting a few more turbo volts tonight but not having much luck. It was doing really well and I thought I almost cracked it when the tests were going for around 45 min, but never got any better than that. I'm just getting all instant restarts now.

I decided to go with the blend test from fresh today, don't think i was doing the custom test right.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoten*
> 
> Could someone please take a look at my HWMonitor and see if everything looks alright?
> 
> I've been following this guide to get 4.5 GHz out of my i5-2500K, and so far it looks like it's working great. I'm 3.5 hours into kennyparker1337's custom Prime95 tests and no instability yet. Some details:
> 
> My part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/jPcFrH
> Using Offset mode
> +0.005V offset voltage
> +0.004V additional turbo voltage
> Level 3 CPU Load-Line Calibration (haven't tried Level 2 at all)
> ~74-degree (Fahrenheit) ambient temperature in the room
> 
> 
> The things I'm uncertain of are:
> 
> My VCORE voltage is hovering around 1.32-1.33 (max at 1.34), but the VID is close to 1.4. Is that okay? Could I make it more ideal by tweaking something?
> There's a TMPIN3 sensor that hit 77 degrees (C) at some point. Google searches give me no consensus on what that sensor is... some say north bridge, others say it's an unused sensor. Could someone shed some light on this and let me know if it's okay peaking at 77?
> Unfortunately, some of my core temps hit a max in the high-70's (C), though the norm is closer to 70-72, and that's higher than it should be. My room's 74 (F) temperature isn't helping. My CPU fan is already running at its max speed, but do I have any other options before I dial back the OC a bit to lower the temperatures? Or is it okay? The guide says 85 (C) is "optimal", though other OC guides say to aim for sub-70...


Everything looks fine, temps look good. What cooler are you using?

I would suggest letting Prime 95 continue to run for around 8 + hours. Don't worry about the VID, just pay attention to the Vcore in H/W monitor or CPU-z.


----------



## Yoten

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Everything looks fine, temps look good. What cooler are you using?
> 
> I would suggest letting Prime 95 continue to run for around 8 + hours. Don't worry about the VID, just pay attention to the Vcore in H/W monitor or CPU-z.


Thank you! I have a Noctua NH-C14 on my CPU. I plan on doing a much longer test later, but after ~5 hours the temperatures had raised a bit further... Core #2 & Package hit 83 degrees.

I've ordered a new case (Fractal R5) since I'm getting a new video card (GTX 970) and that won't fit in my old case, so I dialed my OC back to 4.0 GHz for now and I'll try 4.5 again with the new setup once it's ready. I expect much better airflow.


----------



## Endurance1988

Hey guys,

I'm not that new to overclocking, but I'm very new to overclocking an Intel rig. I always used to make fried pancakes out of AMD's fine Venice motherboards back in the days.
So I guess this is something completely different.

Still, I decided to have a go at it with my 3570k on my Z77 Extreme 4.

I followed the guide pretty much to every detail, updating stuff and setting up the BIOS properly. In the end, I managed to get a sweet spot at 4,5ghz. I ran Prime95 twice for over an hour and it was stable. I ran it twice to see if it would make any difference to set the RAM to 1.35v or 1.5v (both supported by manufacturer). It didn't. So I'm having it at 1.35v now.

As you can also see in the picture, I've managed to get a max voltage peak of 1.224v, keeping the temps under 80 for most of the time. Still, the package peaked at 81 once or twice. Mind you that I'm using air cooling. Overall, per core, temps never really get above 73C so I guess that's all right. However, temps fluctuate quite much between them. I don't think I can do much about that.

In the BIOS I have set everything according to the guide, with the following adjustments:
-Turbo to +0.031
-LLC at level 3
-raised the VTT one notch
-RAM at 1.35v

But I still have some questions:
Now, with the fact that I have air cooling in mind, suppose I want to keep the multi at 45. Is there any way to bring the temps down further?
I am thinking of decreasing the offset towards a negative value, but in order to keep things going, I need to raise the Turbo at the same time. The question is, does this destabilize my rig? Because the distance between min V and max V would be bigger? And would it help to raise LLC to 2 in this regard?

And last but not least. My RAM runs at DDR3-1600 with 9-9-9-24 2T. Could it bottleneck my CPU or block further OC attempts? Should I try to overclock the RAM?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Endurance1988*
> 
> Is there any way to bring the temps down further?
> I am thinking of decreasing the offset towards a negative value, but in order to keep things going, I need to raise the Turbo at the same time. The question is, does this destabilize my rig? Because the distance between min V and max V would be bigger? And would it help to raise LLC to 2 in this regard?
> 
> And last but not least. My RAM runs at DDR3-1600 with 9-9-9-24 2T. Could it bottleneck my CPU or block further OC attempts? Should I try to overclock the RAM?


You can try playing with PLL, I did not get any benefit from lowering it, but others have. negative offset is fine, but likely would not affect your loaded temps, because you will need to do just what you said, add the same voltage to turbo that you take from offset, also this may introduce instability at idle that can be hard to diagnose, and often hides it self as other issues.

Now for the bugger with LLC. First, you need to know that voltage reporting on (some of) the z77 ASRock boards is broken. The extreme 4 in particular is a known board to report the wrong voltage, confirmed by multiple sources to be as much as .1 or more off. The margin of error in my findings scales with increased voltage, and increased LLC. For me, 3570k+ext4, fixed 1.4 LLC1 will read 1.52 by DMM, but fixed 1.1 LLC5 would only net 1.140. Changing LLC may reduce your loaded temp, but may also change VCore in ways that you cannot read with software. I would avoid LLC1 over 1.3 without a DMM hooked up, because you just dont know...until you know.

Hope any of that helps, or at least makes sense.


----------



## Endurance1988

Wow, thanks! Yeah this helps quite a bunch!









I have decided not to go any further than 4,5ghz for a while, and I will see if playing with PLL-voltage might work. If it has no effect, I will try setting the LLC to 2, and see how much I can gain. I will post the results here and let you know if you like.

Now when it comes to voltage reporting, I don't know. It does seem to be a little off, since my voltages report quite a low voltage for the temps it's getting (1.224 for 81C) , even on air cooling. I'll try to keep it in mind, thanks!


----------



## Endurance1988

I just found back a note where I wrote down some overclocking results from before using this guide. Some of them were used with LLC 1 and 2.
I was keen on trying to find the lowest offset possible, having the turbo on auto. I had these run with Prime95 for about 5 minutes. So there's no guarantee it's completely stable. They all would boot perfectly however.
My findings:

Offset: -0.080
min. vcore at load: 1.130
LLC: 1
speed: 4.2 ghz
temp max: 72C

Offset: -0.080
min. vcore at load: 1.110
LLC: 2
speed: 4.2 ghz
temp max: 70C

Offset: 0 (auto?)
min. vcore at load: 1.166
max. vcore at load: 1.174
LLC: 3
Speed: 4.3 ghz
temp max: 75C

Does this tell anything about the voltage reporting? Otherwise I could run these tests again. It would be some effort though, since there are only three 'save slots' in the BIOS. I wish they made more.


----------



## Burnx

I've had an i5 2500k on an Asrock p67 pro3 for about 4 years now and decided overclock it for GTA V / Witcher 3 and more upcoming demanding games as I previously didn't need to.
However, I either have the worst possible chip or I'm fully blind.

The settings are the same as what the guide suggests (+0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo voltage). Not posting a BIOS pic since I made sure multiple times that all my settings are correct.

At 3.5GHz the vcore maxes out at 1.296v under p95 load. It goes up the more I increase the multiplier obviously. Here's a screen of almost an hour testing at 4.4GHz with the same settings:



I see most people get that OC without even going past 1.3v, am I missing something?


----------



## Yoten

Okay, so I got my new parts in and made the following changes:

New GPU (GTX 970)
New case (Fractal R5)
New PSU (modular, for fewer cables and more airflow)
An extra case fan (the R5 comes with two), bringing the total up to two front intakes and one rear exhaust, all 140mm.
Full part list: http://www.pcpartpicker.com/p/wKCj7P
I put my clock back up to 4.5 and ran it for 15 hours. Got this for the result:



So, uh... not really an improvement with the temperatures. My old build went up to 83 degrees after 6-8 hours, so it could very well have reached 86 as well given more time. I know the R5 is focused more on noise reduction rather than pure cooling, but combining its better-designed interior with my now-modular PSU the airflow in there is miles ahead of my old build. It *is* sitting on carpet, but I'm not using an intake fan on the bottom anyway.

I'm just not sure what else I could do to lower my temperatures, minus moving to water-cooling (not worth the effort right now). Maybe I'll just have to live with it at 4.3 or something...


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burnx*
> 
> I've had an i5 2500k on an Asrock p67 pro3 for about 4 years now and decided overclock it for GTA V / Witcher 3 and more upcoming demanding games as I previously didn't need to.
> However, I either have the worst possible chip or I'm fully blind.
> 
> The settings are the same as what the guide suggests (+0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo voltage). Not posting a BIOS pic since I made sure multiple times that all my settings are correct.
> 
> At 3.5GHz the vcore maxes out at 1.296v under p95 load. It goes up the more I increase the multiplier obviously. Here's a screen of almost an hour testing at 4.4GHz with the same settings:
> 
> 
> 
> I see most people get that OC without even going past 1.3v, am I missing something?


The guide is just a starting point. The +0.005 offset and the +0.004 turbo is producing 1.000v Idle and 1.368 under load which is most likely too high for a 44 multi.

You will need to set a negative offset to decrease your Idle/Full Load Vcore. Additional Turbo Voltage can stay at +0.004 for now.


----------



## Burnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> The guide is just a starting point. The +0.005 offset and the +0.004 turbo is producing 1.000v Idle and 1.368 under load which is most likely too high for a 44 multi.
> 
> You will need to set a negative offset to decrease your Idle/Full Load Vcore. Additional Turbo Voltage can stay at +0.004 for now.




I've decided to try for 4.2GHz first and the picture shows the stats after an hour of the prime test on -0.040v offset. Anything above that gives me BSOD. Vcore is lower than before, but still pretty high imo.


----------



## inedenimadam

That is a pretty low overclock for a moderate amount of voltage. It looks like you have LLC cranked up to the max, try easing off LLC.


----------



## Burnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a pretty low overclock for a moderate amount of voltage. It looks like you have LLC cranked up to the max, try easing off LLC.


LLC is at Level 3. (5 levels total)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burnx*
> 
> LLC is at Level 3. (5 levels total)


It is a lot of Vcore for a 42 multi. Try changing the multi to 44 or 45 w/ the same settings and see if it's stable.


----------



## Arzargul

Hello,

I need help.

On my asrock z68 pro3gen3 , i have the 2.30 bios (cpu i5 2500k). But in the bios i dont have the line to change the vcore or the load-line calibration.

Why ???

can someone help me ?


----------



## Stephen88

Hi guys, I'm a newbie of overclock I have recently bought an Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 (latest bios) with a 2700K.
Someone can explain me some settings? I want made the highest overclock possible without touching vcore and I have see that when OC all cores I can't disable turbo bost, why?
And it's possible leave enabled C3 and C6 because without when resume from standy windows ask me evertime password login


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen88*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm a newbie of overclock I have recently bought an Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 (latest bios) with a 2700K.
> Someone can explain me some settings? I want made the highest overclock possible without touching vcore and I have see that when OC all cores I can't disable turbo bost, why?
> And it's possible leave enabled C3 and C6 because without when resume from standy windows ask me evertime password login


Read the first post - print it out and become familiar with it - all of the info is there!


----------



## n00pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> The guide is just a starting point. The +0.005 offset and the +0.004 turbo is producing 1.000v Idle and 1.368 under load which is most likely too high for a 44 multi.
> 
> You will need to set a negative offset to decrease your Idle/Full Load Vcore. Additional Turbo Voltage can stay at +0.004 for now.


Is it generally a bad idea to go as low as -0.110V on the offset @ 4.2GHz?


----------



## Burnx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> It is a lot of Vcore for a 42 multi. Try changing the multi to 44 or 45 w/ the same settings and see if it's stable.


BSOD instantly after I started the prime test at 44 multi. (the "not enough vcore" code 124)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> Is it generally a bad idea to go as low as -0.110V on the offset @ 4.2GHz?


It's not a bad idea. You may be unstable depending on what your Idle/Full load Vcore with a -0.110 offset


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Burnx*
> 
> BSOD instantly after I started the prime test at 44 multi. (the "not enough vcore" code 124)


Ok then your CPU may require more Vcore for a 42 multi then most


----------



## n00pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> It's not a bad idea. You may be unstable depending on what your Idle/Full load Vcore with a -0.110 offset


The CPU idles at 0.94V and eats up to 1.18V under heavy load.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00pe*
> 
> The CPU idles at 0.94V and eats up to 1.18V under heavy load.


Looks Good


----------



## joloxx9

Guys need a bit help, my rig(in short) is 2500k and asrock p67 pro 3 b3 and cooling megahalems with 2x be quiet fans, my cpu is doing 4.5 easly on 1.29v but for 4.7 i need 1.4! I was trening going further but 4.8 needs almost 1.43 and my temps were quiet high, about 80 under intel burn test Maximum load. When I Lower voltages its Keep throwing bsods 124 Is my processor weak or im doing something wrong? Thx for help


----------



## Arzargul

BIOS:

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6442a043-522e-4a3d-a109-a5b395eadaf9.jpg

OC tweaker:
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/16f1361e-caed-473d-868f-b8f6bfea3e93.jpg

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2a029a0a-d16b-4015-8d91-04ca4a5b0ca9.jpg

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/77a62edb-9be5-4380-8daf-828973c21280.jpg

CPU Configuration:
http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3f8a5697-1ea3-4b5b-8ca3-9bb43c18c0c0.jpg

Why i can't find the load-line calibration option ??

I think that i dont have this option ftp://europe.asrock.com/manual/Z68%20Pro3%20Gen3.pdf

How can i oc without this option ?


----------



## erso44

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arzargul*
> 
> BIOS:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6442a043-522e-4a3d-a109-a5b395eadaf9.jpg
> 
> OC tweaker:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/16f1361e-caed-473d-868f-b8f6bfea3e93.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/2a029a0a-d16b-4015-8d91-04ca4a5b0ca9.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/77a62edb-9be5-4380-8daf-828973c21280.jpg
> 
> CPU Configuration:
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/3f8a5697-1ea3-4b5b-8ca3-9bb43c18c0c0.jpg
> 
> Why i can't find the load-line calibration option ??
> 
> I think that i dont have this option ftp://europe.asrock.com/manual/Z68%20Pro3%20Gen3.pdf
> 
> How can i oc without this option ?






dude make better pictures did you use a potatoe?


----------



## rack04

Does updating the bios delete the saved bios profiles?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> Does updating the bios delete the saved bios profiles?


I can't recall from my old z77 board, but for Z87 board the profiles gets deleted when I update the BIOS, so I would assume the answer is "yes."


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> Does updating the bios delete the saved bios profiles?


Yes it will as your are overwriting the "Basic Input/Output System" onto the BIOS chip on the mobo.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS
It is the same as updating the firmware on a smartphone, modem/router, etc.

Here are some useful tips especially yo make a "back up" of your existing BIOS:
http://www.wikihow.com/Update-Your-Computer%27s-BIOS


----------



## Qlii256

I find this guide very handy! However, I am struggling with a really weird behaviour of my Intel i5 2500k-cpu. When I overclock my cpu to whatever multiplier in offset-mode, the multiplier will throttle down to the maximum default multiplier of 33 (making my cpu run at 3.3 GHz) after 5 minutes in stress testing. I kind of find this very strange. When doing a reboot, the problem is gone for approximately 5 minutes, then it is back.

So what really happens is, the multiplier is 45 (as I have set it this high for my overclock) when starting a stress test with whatever program it'd use. Then, after approximately 5 minutes the clock speed is going from 4.5 GHz to 3.3 GHz in just one frame, cpu usage is still 100 %. After a couple of minutes (sometimes just seconds), the cpu is throttling back up to my multiplier, but only for a couple of seconds, where it then repeats the process by throttling down to 33 multiplier.

I have disabled all my power saving features, all the c-states, the Over Temperature-option, the Spread Spectrum-option, the SpeedStep-option and even Thermal Throttling (yes, I did disable this one and it's still throttling!). I am now out of ideas and I'm thinking this could be some kind of BIOS-failure/faulty driver. I am running the latest version of the available BIOS-software, but it is last updates in the year 2012 (I know, old motherboard).

I've found some similar instances on the internet, however, none of them got a clear answer to what exactly was happening. I could also not find a good 'fix' for this. It's a really weird behaviour, as it seems it's using the cpu's throttling function, however, I've turned it off now. My temperatures do not exceed 70 degrees celsius (max. read was 68 C). My UEFI-BIOS is also missing the LCC option, which now causes my system to sometimes lock up (freeze) when going from idle to load (like doing nothing and then open up a program, causing the cpu to go to max. speed and a lot of power at once), is this normal on ASRock motherboards?

I was wondering if I am doing something wrong here, or if someone could help me find out what the problem really is. My hardware specifications can be find below.

Thank you for reading.

### HARDWARE SPECS. ###

ASRock P67 PRO3 SE (BIOS v2.20 - latest)
Intel i5 2500k (STOCK: 3.3 GHz - OC: 4.5 GHz)
Windows 8.1 (64-bit)

Tell me if you need more specs.!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlii256*
> 
> the multiplier will throttle down
> ASRock P67 PRO3 SE


Point a fan over the VRMs. the pro series have a weak VRM section coupled with not so great heatsinks, leading to high heat density, and throttling.


----------



## Qlii256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Point a fan over the VRMs. the pro series have a weak VRM section coupled with not so great heatsinks, leading to high heat density, and throttling.


Thank you for the respons! Can you tell me what VRM is and where to find them?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlii256*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Point a fan over the VRMs. the pro series have a weak VRM section coupled with not so great heatsinks, leading to high heat density, and throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the respons! Can you tell me what VRM is and where to find them?
Click to expand...

VRM= Voltage Regulation Module, or the power delivery system to the CPU. They handle the load just fine at stock, but can get warm when you give it the juice.


----------



## Qlii256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VRM= Voltage Regulation Module, or the power delivery system to the CPU. They handle the load just fine at stock, but can get warm when you give it the juice.


Thank you for explaining. I'm wondering how I will manage to place a fan up there. My case supports a small fan at the back of the cpu sink, but I think that's too far away from the VMR's. Any ideas?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlii256*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VRM= Voltage Regulation Module, or the power delivery system to the CPU. They handle the load just fine at stock, but can get warm when you give it the juice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for explaining. I'm wondering how I will manage to place a fan up there. My case supports a small fan at the back of the cpu sink, but I think that's too far away from the VMR's. Any ideas?
Click to expand...


You have plenty of fan headers on the board, as far as attaching it, you just have to get inventive, maybe zip ties, maybe lay the case on its side, use a smaller fan, cut a whole in the top of the case....its really goint to have to come up with a solution on your end. Without the problem directly in my hands, I am only going to be so much help.

Try laying it on its side and just propping a fan in there to test that is solves your throttling issues. I could very well be wrong, and you dont want to do any hard mods that are not going to work.


----------



## Qlii256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> You have plenty of fan headers on the board, as far as attaching it, you just have to get inventive, maybe zip ties, maybe lay the case on its side, use a smaller fan, cut a whole in the top of the case....its really goint to have to come up with a solution on your end. Without the problem directly in my hands, I am only going to be so much help.
> 
> Try laying it on its side and just propping a fan in there to test that is solves your throttling issues. I could very well be wrong, and you dont want to do any hard mods that are not going to work.


Well, I'm having a look inside my case now, and it might be my radiator. My radiator sits on top of my case with two 140mm fans blowing air inside the case (leaving the hot air coming from my radiator in my case). I then have 1 140 mm fan intake on the front and 1 120 mm fan out at the back. Also 2 140 mm fans out on the side of my case. So, as the cpu runs hotter by the stress test, so is the radiator cooling it (duh







), then the hot air is blown inside the case, and because the VRM's are just below my radiotor, onto the VRM's. So, the PRO series being known for issues with VRM's getting hot and the hot air from my radiator being 'pushed' onto them, I think I have found the issue here.

One thing I will try first is putting one (or maybe both?) side fan (out) and switch it to intake. So, the top side fan will then blow fresh air right into the top of my motherboard, where the VRM's are located. I'll come back when I have done a stress test! Another thing I could try when the above fails, is getting the top fans of my radiator to pull (they now push). But then the somewhat hot air already in my case is used to cool my radiator, which will lead to somewhat less cooling I guess.

EDIT: I have just put a little fan on the other side of the case (CM 690 2 supports this), but this does not have much effect, I will now try to have one of the left side fans get fresh air inside the case right on top of the VRM's. One thing I have just noticed is that they VRM's itself are very, very hot! The heatsink that should transfer the heat is not warm at all (wel, it's warm, but not even close to what the VRM's are). So, the fact that the heatsinks on the PRO series is not that good, has proven right







.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlii256*
> 
> EDIT: I have just put a little fan on the other side of the case (CM 690 2 supports this), but this does not have much effect, I will now try to have one of the left side fans get fresh air inside the case right on top of the VRM's. One thing I have just noticed is that they VRM's itself are very, very hot! The heatsink that should transfer the heat is not warm at all (wel, it's warm, but not even close to what the VRM's are). So, the fact that the heatsinks on the PRO series is not that good, has proven right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I dug a little deeper into the situation, because usually any amount of airflow (even warm from a radiatior) will be enough to move it away from the VRMs. And I dont have good news.

The Pro3 has 8+2 VRMs (8 phases to the CPU, 2 to memory controller) but from what I can tell, the non-SE is only 3+1, just looking at the choke count. To be quite honest, I would be surprised if you are going to keep those VRMs cool enough for much overclocking at all. I am not even sure that it is safe to do anything over a mild overclock on 3+1 phases. If you can afford to, I would replace the board, and just run stock until then. There is a GREAT WRITEUP ON VRMs HERE ON OVERCLOCK.NET

Here is the Pro3 (chokes in RED)


and the Pro3 SE (chokes in RED again)


----------



## Qlii256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I dug a little deeper into the situation, because usually any amount of airflow (even warm from a radiatior) will be enough to move it away from the VRMs. And I dont have good news.
> 
> The Pro3 has 8+2 VRMs (8 phases to the CPU, 2 to memory controller) but from what I can tell, the non-SE is only 3+1, just looking at the choke count. To be quite honest, I would be surprised if you are going to keep those VRMs cool enough for much overclocking at all. I am not even sure that it is safe to do anything over a mild overclock on 3+1 phases. If you can afford to, I would replace the board, and just run stock until then. There is a GREAT WRITEUP ON VRMs HERE ON OVERCLOCK.NET
> 
> Here is the Pro3 (chokes in RED)
> 
> 
> and the Pro3 SE (chokes in RED again)


Yes, I noticed that too! So, a new board should be the best option, but I have to say, other then the stress tests, my OC was doing fine. I do not want to buy a new one yet, as my i5 2500k is doing pretty fine right now with the overclock (even without it). So, I could down the overclock a bit, so the VR's get a little less hot, and have a double fan (2 fans on top of each other) blowing directly on to them.

EDIT: The double fans at full speed blowing on top of the VR's seems to work. It does not throttling down anymore! But, that is if the fans run at 100 % speed. Which is quite loud. I will rather pull down the OC a bit and leave the double fan and run them at an audible speed.

Thanks so much for the help!

EDIT2: I have now changed the setup a bit. I have two 140 mm fans at the left side of the case, bringing in fresh air. The first (top) one blows fresh air onto the cpu and the location where the VR's are located. The second one (below the top one) is blowing fresh air onto my graphics card. The rear fan (120 mm) gets all the hot air from the case and blows it outside (not that much heat inside the case, as the cpu radiator is now blowing directly outside and there are two 140 mm fans getting fresh air inside just next to this rear fan







). Then there is one 140 mm fan at the front bottom that is getting fresh air inside the case. The radiator on top has two 120 mm fans pulling (it still does a very good job at cooling my cpu at low speeds!) air from inside the case (remember, it's all fresh down there!







), to cool the cpu (hot air from this is going directly outside the case in this way).

Then I have another very small (in size and width) fan on the other side of the case that is blowing fresh air right onto the motherboard where the cpu AND the VR's are located. And I have to say, with that extra small fan getting fresh air right onto the cpu socket, the cpu does not throttle down after running a stress test for 15 minutes (I need to test a longer stress test of course). But this is at speeds of 4.5 GHz, so I did not clock it down.

I know my board is not designed to overclock, but hey, it working fine! The cpu got to a max of 73 degrees Celsius and is at 62 - 64 Celsius on average on 100 % load. I cannot measure the temps. of the VR's, as I do not own a IR heat gun, nor does the my board have a sensor up there, but, as the cpu does not throttle down, it must be a bit less warm over there!

Thank you so much for helping me out!

BTW: I will look into buying a new board for sure! But, I'll manage to use this method until the USB 3.1 with c-type ports are widely available and without any issues!


----------



## Krisidious

Hey kids... What's up? Still rocking my i5 2500k with the Asrock all these years later. Running 24/7/365 @ 4.8ghz I know it's old, but so am I and we're both cheap too.

Anyway... The reason I'm posting is to ask some advice before I screw some stuff up.

I have the i5 2500k Sandy and my BIOS Version is P1.60 from 2011/02/18. I know I know... I should have updated it, but I haven't had any issue, so I didn't try fixing what wasn't broken.

Question 1. So should I update to 3? I've heard some stuff about memory errors and Gen1 Sandy's not taking well to the new bios.

Question 2. I tried installing 2 more sticks of ram a year or so ago, identical to the first 2 4 gig sticks. When I got 4 in the machine would not post, when removed it would come back. Returned the ram assuming the best... replacements did the same thing. Figured a slot was bad and went on with life. Now I'm thinking it was a bios issue? A procedural issue on installation? I've heard I'm supposed to install 1 stick then set it up in bios then restart, then install rest of sticks. Any ideas?

Question 3. I'm running 2 GTX 470's in surround right now on 3 LG 23" monitors. Getting ready to switch over to GTX 580's in Sli and a Matrox triplehead2go. Any advice? Any warnings? Bottlenecks?


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisidious*
> 
> Hey kids... What's up? Still rocking my i5 2500k with the Asrock all these years later. Running 24/7/365 @ 4.8ghz I know it's old, but so am I and we're both cheap too.
> 
> Anyway... The reason I'm posting is to ask some advice before I screw some stuff up.
> 
> I have the i5 2500k Sandy and my BIOS Version is P1.60 from 2011/02/18. I know I know... I should have updated it, but I haven't had any issue, so I didn't try fixing what wasn't broken.
> 
> Question 1. So should I update to 3? I've heard some stuff about memory errors and Gen1 Sandy's not taking well to the new bios.
> 
> Question 2. I tried installing 2 more sticks of ram a year or so ago, identical to the first 2 4 gig sticks. When I got 4 in the machine would not post, when removed it would come back. Returned the ram assuming the best... replacements did the same thing. Figured a slot was bad and went on with life. Now I'm thinking it was a bios issue? A procedural issue on installation? I've heard I'm supposed to install 1 stick then set it up in bios then restart, then install rest of sticks. Any ideas?
> 
> Question 3. I'm running 2 GTX 470's in surround right now on 3 LG 23" monitors. Getting ready to switch over to GTX 580's in Sli and a Matrox triplehead2go. Any advice? Any warnings? Bottlenecks?


Hi, about point 2 it's very common that 4 stink in condition of high overclock can get some problem, for example try to use 4 stick ram with stock cpu freq. It's always best use only 2 stick of ram.

About point 3 I would recommend you buy two gtx 670 that are cheap instead of 580 that is too old.


----------



## badogski29

So I want to overclock my 3570k, but im having stability issues.
PC specs:
Asrock z77 Extreme4
16gb hyperx ram
i5-3570k
Custom WC loop

Temp is not a problem for my system (60 under full load OC'ed). I can't seem to find the right setting for my target oc. If I am crashing during prime95 test, should I increase offset voltage or turbo boost voltage? I have speedstep enabled and internal pll overvoltage to off.

My cpu pll overvoltage is set to auto right now, not sure if that would make much of a difference.

My offset voltage is set to +0.005v and my turbo boost voltage is set to +0.012v , is this still safe or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Qlii256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badogski29*
> 
> So I want to overclock my 3570k, but im having stability issues.
> PC specs:
> Asrock z77 Extreme4
> 16gb hyperx ram
> i5-3570k
> Custom WC loop
> 
> Temp is not a problem for my system (60 under full load OC'ed). I can't seem to find the right setting for my target oc. If I am crashing during prime95 test, should I increase offset voltage or turbo boost voltage? I have speedstep enabled and internal pll overvoltage to off.
> 
> My cpu pll overvoltage is set to auto right now, not sure if that would make much of a difference.
> 
> My offset voltage is set to +0.005v and my turbo boost voltage is set to +0.012v , is this still safe or am I doing something wrong?


I think you have a very low turbo voltage. Try setting your VCORE to +0.005v (I see you already have that). Then up the turbo voltage a bit. +0.012v is already 'high' IMO (not super high, but consuming a lot of power







). Your max. temp. is 60 under full load, so you could up the turbo voltage a bit and see what it does. Best thing you could do is go one step at a time (you motherboard has increases of 0.002v steps?). And do a stress test again.

If your system locks up under idle you should up the VCORE, but only slightly. If it locks up or crashes when going from idle to load, then it's with the LLC (level). But, I do not have that option on my very expensive motherboard







. So, I do not know the correct and best setting for that.


----------



## badogski29

Thanks I'll try upping the turbo voltage 1 more step.

For prime 95 test, is blend enough? or should I do a custom setting?


----------



## Qlii256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badogski29*
> 
> Thanks I'll try upping the turbo voltage 1 more step.
> 
> For prime 95 test, is blend enough? or should I do a custom setting?


I used the custom setting that can be found in the TS (first post of this topic) > Prime test. There you can find a good custom preset to use in PRIME95 to test your OC.


----------



## n00pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badogski29*
> 
> So I want to overclock my 3570k, but im having stability issues.
> PC specs:
> Asrock z77 Extreme4
> 16gb hyperx ram
> i5-3570k
> Custom WC loop
> 
> Temp is not a problem for my system (60 under full load OC'ed). I can't seem to find the right setting for my target oc. If I am crashing during prime95 test, should I increase offset voltage or turbo boost voltage? I have speedstep enabled and internal pll overvoltage to off.
> 
> My cpu pll overvoltage is set to auto right now, not sure if that would make much of a difference.
> 
> My offset voltage is set to +0.005v and my turbo boost voltage is set to +0.012v , is this still safe or am I doing something wrong?


Hi! I just recently went for a slight 4.2 GHz OC on my 3570k, using the very same board. You can take a look at my settings here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9WijEJCERMAfkhSRzNPUnE0bjhqTlFGaHVIRGxzdm1DYW1IXzVhMzFwU2pBLUU2MW1fRnc

Good luck!


----------



## badogski29

Is llc @level 2 bad? I still cant understandand this thing.

So far i raised the turbo voltage @.0016v and its stable for almost 30mins now. Llc is on level 2 and hwmonitor recored a high of 1.328 for the voltage, but most of the time its stays @1.304-1.312. Is this good enough?


----------



## n00pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badogski29*
> 
> Is llc @level 2 bad? I still cant understandand this thing.
> 
> So far i raised the turbo voltage @.0016v and its stable for almost 30mins now. Llc is on level 2 and hwmonitor recored a high of 1.328 for the voltage, but most of the time its stays @1.304-1.312. Is this good enough?


It's within the limit, but not great. What clock are you at right now anyway?


----------



## badogski29

4.4, this is a very bad oc chip. I failed at lottery









Regarding llc, if i set it to level 3 would it affect stability?


----------



## n00pe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badogski29*
> 
> 4.4, this is a very bad oc chip. I failed at lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding llc, if i set it to level 3 would it affect stability?


What's stopping you? Just give it a go and see for yourself. This article might clear few things up for you - http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=46502


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badogski29*
> 
> So I want to overclock my 3570k, but im having stability issues.
> PC specs:
> Asrock z77 Extreme4
> 16gb hyperx ram
> i5-3570k
> Custom WC loop
> 
> Temp is not a problem for my system (60 under full load OC'ed). I can't seem to find the right setting for my target oc. If I am crashing during prime95 test, should I increase offset voltage or turbo boost voltage? I have speedstep enabled and internal pll overvoltage to off.
> 
> My cpu pll overvoltage is set to auto right now, not sure if that would make much of a difference.
> 
> My offset voltage is set to +0.005v and my turbo boost voltage is set to +0.012v , is this still safe or am I doing something wrong?


What is your Idle vcore displayed in CPU-z? Yes, if prime 95 is crashing then you will need to increase additional turbo voltage.

Level 2 or Level 3 LLC is fine but you need to run Prime 95 much longer then 30min

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlii256*
> 
> I think you have a very low turbo voltage. Try setting your VCORE to +0.005v (I see you already have that). Then up the turbo voltage a bit. +0.012v is already 'high' IMO (not super high, but consuming a lot of power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Your max. temp. is 60 under full load, so you could up the turbo voltage a bit and see what it does. Best thing you could do is go one step at a time (you motherboard has increases of 0.002v steps?). And do a stress test again.
> 
> If your system locks up under idle you should up the VCORE, but only slightly. If it locks up or crashes when going from idle to load, then it's with the LLC (level). But, I do not have that option on my very expensive motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So, I do not know the correct and best setting for that.


+0.012v Additional turbo voltage is not high at all, its only a 0.012mv increase in full load vcore. I am using +0.078 turbo voltage w/ my OC









Turbo Voltage only in 0.004v increments


----------



## badogski29

Still unstable @llc level 2/4.4ghz/.0.020v. Ill do this again later i need to sleep.
It would always bsod with apc_index_mismatch.


----------



## Qlii256

Take a look at the following link: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2203330/en-us. Might have to do with something else, or is it only @ overclocking?


----------



## Krisidious

You really think one 670 over two 580's in full sli? Don't know about that... I think the 580's would smoke the 670. We'll find out soon, they'll be here monday.

I'll give that ram tip a try, gotta order more and it's even ore expensive than when I first bought it new. Love the volatility of the Ram market.


----------



## badogski29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlii256*
> 
> Take a look at the following link: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2203330/en-us. Might have to do with something else, or is it only @ overclocking?


I'm running 8.1 tho, but yea I'll try stress testing on stock settings.


----------



## Qlii256

I managed to put a temp. sensor onto once of the VR's on my motherboard, that came with my fan controller. When stress testing @ 4.5 GHz, the temp. of the VR goes up to at least 100 C. And that is, with that extra 80x15 mm fan on the back of the CPU-socket. So, I will downclock a little. It didn't throttle down however, so I wonder what temp. it was going when I did not use that extra fan and my CPU radiator fans spinning hot air ontop of it. Must have been very hot!

I will continue to monitor this temp. while doing heavy '****' on my computer before my board burns down, and I'll have to look for a new one. Should I also buy a new CPU (motherboard with new socket)? I have a 1155 socket right now. I could go for a new motherboard AND CPU, but my i5 2500k is still doing very well, even without an overclock (bottlenecks my GTX 970 a bit).


----------



## Odoakar

Hi, nicely written guide!

Unfortunately, I'm stuck at the CPU LL Calibration, no matter which level I set I can't get the BIOS Vcore (1,15v) to be the same to the one displayed by CPU-Z (1,248v) when my PC is idling. This doesn't seem to change much when I change the level setting, it's usually around 1,2v in the CPU-Z.

Also, I'm a bit confused at this part:

Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with Turbo Boost voltage increase.

TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".

PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.

What does this mean, if I fail the test, should I only increase the turbo boost or also decrease CPU multi? Or if increasing the turbo boost ends with fail, should I then decrease CPU multi?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odoakar*
> 
> Hi, nicely written guide!
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm stuck at the CPU LL Calibration, no matter which level I set I can't get the BIOS Vcore (1,15v) to be the same to the one displayed by CPU-Z (1,248v) when my PC is idling. This doesn't seem to change much when I change the level setting, it's usually around 1,2v in the CPU-Z.
> 
> Also, I'm a bit confused at this part:
> 
> Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with Turbo Boost voltage increase.
> 
> TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".
> 
> PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
> FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
> FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.
> 
> What does this mean, if I fail the test, should I only increase the turbo boost or also decrease CPU multi? Or if increasing the turbo boost ends with fail, should I then decrease CPU multi?


Its called LOAD line calibration, which is why it doesnt affect you at idle. the voltage on intel CPUs is designed to droop some under load to avoid transient overvoltage, we use LLC to defeat this when overclocking.

Achieve highest stable multiplier:
Basically this section is telling you to (Pass the prime test) increase multiplier until you cant pass 5 minutes of prime 95. Once you fail, you increase the turbo voltage until you can pass again, or if you have reached your voltage or thermal limit, you decrease the multiplier and fine tune it down.


----------



## Odoakar

Ok, thanks, that makes it a bit clearer. Just to make sure, regarding LLC, I should then aim to get the same voltage under load in CPU-Z as the one that is displayed when in BIOS by changing the set level?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odoakar*
> 
> Ok, thanks, that makes it a bit clearer. Just to make sure, regarding LLC, I should then aim to get the same voltage under load in CPU-Z as the one that is displayed when in BIOS by changing the set level?


Not really. Vdroop is a saftey feature to reduce transient voltage overshoot that will not show up without specialized measurement tools. Defeating this completely means higher than software can read voltage during a load shift. However, reducing it some to increase stability is acceptable as well, because you can reduce the loaded core voltage. Its a trade off, and level 3 is a good compromise until you start looking at a really high overclock, and completely eliminating it should be for ln2 use only.


----------



## Odoakar

I still haven't pushed past 40 multi as I'm traveling atm, but I've been reading this thread to get as much info about this as possible. What I've noticed is that first 30 pages of the thread everyone is playing with changing offset voltage, while the guide doesn't even mention it, but tells that we should change boost voltage and CPU PLL at higher OC settings.

Did the guide maybe get updated and changed from playing with offset voltage to Boost voltage+CPU PLL? Meaning, I shouldn't be reading too much into early posts in this thread?


----------



## Lucky 23

The guide has been updated since it was first posted. At the start of the guide, many people including me were overclocking w/ offset only since there was not much information about Additional Turbo Voltage.

You would need to adjust PLL usually until a 47 multi +


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odoakar*
> 
> I still haven't pushed past 40 multi as I'm traveling atm, but I've been reading this thread to get as much info about this as possible. What I've noticed is that first 30 pages of the thread everyone is playing with changing offset voltage, while the guide doesn't even mention it, but tells that we should change boost voltage and CPU PLL at higher OC settings.
> 
> Did the guide maybe get updated and changed from playing with offset voltage to Boost voltage+CPU PLL? Meaning, I shouldn't be reading too much into early posts in this thread?


Offset is the more traditional way of overclocking, where the voltage gets applied to every multiplier. With turbo voltage, it is only applied to the highest multiplier, so you still idle at whatever stock idle voltages were. Turbo is the way to go for overclocking sandy/ivy...which has been refined further in newer chips to be called adaptive voltage. Offset can be used to help if you are experiencing crashes when at idle, but that is about the extent of its proper use. PLL really shouldn't need to be messed with until you get north of 45x, as it really only _*MAY*_ help with a huge overclock. I found when going for 50x, lowering my PLL lowered my temps by about 1-2C (within margin of error), and did not allow me any extra overclocking headroom. The guide has been updated some over time.
This is a 45 second draw up, so forgive the lack of artistic flare and accuracy, but should help visualize the difference between offset and turbo overclocking


----------



## Krisidious

just FYI...

I'm running the 2500k on the P67 Extreme4 that says it's a Gen3 even though it looks like a plain Extreme4. Prolly cuz of a bios update I guess.

Anyway. I'm running the stock 4.8ghz presetting that came with the board most of the time.

can hit 5's easy when I set my multiplier to 50 and bus to 103. Works fine, just don't see any difference in benchmarking and see no need to risk the high ram volts.

I'm using ram that is actually not suggested for the board as it's voltage is too high. 1.65... It's the Patriot Sector 5 1333, two sticks of 4gb. They suggest not using ram that goes above 1.5 I think...

With my 470's in sli I get a 4400 on 3D Mark and with the single 580 I get 5000 on 3D Mark. I get a 4020 on passmark with the 470's and a 4500 with some new ssd settings a 6gb cord on the ssd and a 580.

been using this rig since I bought it in 2011... Best rig I've ever owned.

And OT but what the hell with the share your location with the website and the ads that pull the screen down to the ad and hold it there? Overclock.net dying for funds?


----------



## hertz9753

The ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 supports up to Ivy CPU's and PCI 3.0


----------



## Krisidious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 supports up to Ivy CPU's and PCI 3.0


But mine is the blue and white one...

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P67%20Extreme4/

is that not the plain Extreme board?

the Gen 3 looked all grey to me and I figured it was a later production...

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P67%20Extreme4%20Gen3/

How can we test to know for sure?


----------



## hertz9753

You probably have the updated B3 stepping model that was released because the original model had a bug that could cause hdd's to fail if they were plugged into certain sata plugs. My head hurts.





The first two models did have blue memory slots.


----------



## Krisidious

Hmmm... Some how with my luck... I doubt it.





My bio splash screen says Gen 3 though.

I would love to think I have PCI E 3.0... getting ready to upgrade to a 770 and was wondering about the difference in 2.0 and 3.0.


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P67%20Extreme4/?cat=Download&os=BIOS

I think you didn't look at bios updates.

For a GTX 770 you would not see much going from PCI 2.0 to PCI 3.0.


----------



## Krisidious

I'm thinking you're right... I don't... I actually haven't updated my bios in all this time. 4 years... I don't mess with what isn't broken.

However, I was tweaking and doing some ssd work the other day and went ahead and made the jump to 3.10...

So that explains that. I guess I'm officially Gen 3 and PCI Express 3.0 very nice...

Thanks.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisidious*
> 
> I'm thinking you're right... I don't... I actually haven't updated my bios in all this time. 4 years... I don't mess with what isn't broken.
> 
> However, I was tweaking and doing some ssd work the other day and went ahead and made the jump to 3.10...
> 
> So that explains that. I guess I'm officially Gen 3 and PCI Express 3.0 very nice...
> 
> Thanks.


You will still need an Ivy Bridge CPU to get PCI 3.0 it's built into the CPU and Sandy can't do it.


----------



## Krisidious

And as quickly as I celebrated, my hopes are dashed against the rocks. Oh well, as you said... I wouldn't have noticed anyway. thanks for clearing it up for me.


----------



## Odoakar

So I've passed the Prime test with x45 multi, but I'm a bit worried about my vcore and temp values during the test.

Vcore idle was around 1,016v, and the max during the test was 1,368v.



I'd like to push to x47 but I'm unsure as to how to proceed. My current offset is +0,005v and turbo is +0,004v.

Should I do the following:
1. Push the offset towards negative values to reduce the vcore, as long as I'm stable while idling
2. Once I hit the optimal offset, start increasing boost and than multi, until I'm able to pass prime with decent vcore and temps.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odoakar*
> 
> Should I do the following:
> 1. Push the offset towards negative values to reduce the vcore, as long as I'm stable while idling
> 2. Once I hit the optimal offset, start increasing boost and than multi, until I'm able to pass prime with decent vcore and temps.
> 
> Does that make any sense?


Negative offset _*may*_ introduce instability at idle, which is very hard to diagnose because there is no idle stress test...but you may be able to use negative offset to lower vcore and temps to push more turbo and increase multiplier. Prime95 needs to be run much longer than 2 minutes to judge stability. Your max temps are probably 8-15C higher once you reach the 8kk fft at the 15 minutes mark.

You have pretty much maxed out voltage and temps for that chip, whatever multiplier is stable there, should be your final overclock.

With that said, I run 1.400 24/7 under water on my z77 rig, delidded, direct die, custom EK waterloop.


----------



## badogski29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odoakar*
> 
> So I've passed the Prime test with x45 multi, but I'm a bit worried about my vcore and temp values during the test.
> 
> Vcore idle was around 1,016v, and the max during the test was 1,368v.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to push to x47 but I'm unsure as to how to proceed. My current offset is +0,005v and turbo is +0,004v.
> 
> Should I do the following:
> 1. Push the offset towards negative values to reduce the vcore, as long as I'm stable while idling
> 2. Once I hit the optimal offset, start increasing boost and than multi, until I'm able to pass prime with decent vcore and temps.
> 
> Does that make any sense?


Hi can I ask how did you get a max vcore of 1.368 when you only have a turbo of +0.004? Coz I have mine on a 0.027 and the maz vcore logged was 1.328. What level is your load line calibration?


----------



## Odoakar

It's at level 3 for me at the moment.


----------



## badogski29

That doesnt make sense at all, or is it just because you are using a sandy bridge chip? Can anybody explain this to me


----------



## badogski29

Guys I need help, two weeks ago my cpu was stable at 4.4/.0023 turbo/level 3 llc. Almost 10 hours of prime 95.

And now it started crashing On gta v and also on prime 95. Is this a sign of cpu degredation?

Edit:
Well now this is weird, i have same settings two weeks ago but i cant hit 1.320
Vcore on my chip? ***? It hovers around 1.288. Is this a bug?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badogski29*
> 
> Hi can I ask how did you get a max vcore of 1.368 when you only have a turbo of +0.004? Coz I have mine on a 0.027 and the maz vcore logged was 1.328. What level is your load line calibration?


The Vcore produced when using a specific offset + Turbo ( Example: +0.005 offset & +0.004 Turbo) will be different for every chip since its based on the VID


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odoakar*
> 
> So I've passed the Prime test with x45 multi, but I'm a bit worried about my vcore and temp values during the test.
> 
> Vcore idle was around 1,016v, and the max during the test was 1,368v.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to push to x47 but I'm unsure as to how to proceed. My current offset is +0,005v and turbo is +0,004v.
> 
> Should I do the following:
> 1. Push the offset towards negative values to reduce the vcore, as long as I'm stable while idling
> 2. Once I hit the optimal offset, start increasing boost and than multi, until I'm able to pass prime with decent vcore and temps.
> 
> Does that make any sense?


If you want to fine tune your OC then you can use negative offset to decrease your idle. Decreasing offset will decrease your full load also so you will needed to make up the difference lost in full load Vcore by increasing your turbo.

You will want to get your offset and idle vcore where you want it to be first. Then change the multi and increase turbo if P95 fails.

I am currently using a -0.010 offset and +0.078 turbo


----------



## badogski29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> The Vcore produced when using a specific offset + Turbo ( Example: +0.005 offset & +0.004 Turbo) will be different for every chip since its based on the VID


Hey man, you seemed like you know a lot of stuff about this, so im gonna abuse your knowledge for a bit.

So 2 weeks ago, I had +.0005 and + .0027 for my offset and turbo respectively and for my llc i had it on level 3. I ram p95 for 10 hours and had no problems after that. Stable vcore was @1.320v

Fast forward today, GTA v would crash non stop. I checked what might be the problem and it was my vcore. It wont even hit 1.320 on p95. Is that even possible? It's floating around 1.28-1.312.

What did you use for stability test? and what are your settings for it?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badogski29*
> 
> Hey man, you seemed like you know a lot of stuff about this, so im gonna abuse your knowledge for a bit.
> 
> So 2 weeks ago, I had +.0005 and + .0027 for my offset and turbo respectively and for my llc i had it on level 3. I ram p95 for 10 hours and had no problems after that. Stable vcore was @1.320v
> 
> Fast forward today, GTA v would crash non stop. I checked what might be the problem and it was my vcore. It wont even hit 1.320 on p95. Is that even possible? It's floating around 1.28-1.312.
> 
> What did you use for stability test? and what are your settings for it?


You can't have a +0.0027 turbo since that is less the the minimum which is a +0.004, so you probably have a +0.027.

I'm not sure why your OC is now unstable but I would just increase tubo to around +0.036, then try playing GTA V and see if it crashes


----------



## Odoakar

Thanks for the tip, makes it much clearer now.

I was also thinking about getting a new thermal paste and applying it to the processor, the current one is around 4 years old. Do you think this might make a difference for core temps?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odoakar*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, makes it much clearer now.
> 
> I was also thinking about getting a new thermal paste and applying it to the processor, the current one is around 4 years old. Do you think this might make a difference for core temps?


It might bring your temps down a few C. Give it a shot


----------



## badogski29

Do you have llc enabled? If yes then at what level?

edit:

just lowered my oc a bit its @43 multi. This is really weird, I only need .0008 turbo for 43 multi. I'll settle for this rather than having such high temps.


----------



## Lucky 23

Level 3


----------



## Qlii256

I know this is not really the thread to ask this, but could someone tell me what the best way is to apply thermal paste. A lot of videos and tutorial on the internet, but all have a different way of applying the paste. None of them seem to come with the real good and best solution. Other say it depends on the socket you have etc.

Should I go by just drawing a line, a cross or smooth it over the whole socket?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlii256*
> 
> I know this is not really the thread to ask this, but could someone tell me what the best way is to apply thermal paste. A lot of videos and tutorial on the internet, but all have a different way of applying the paste. None of them seem to come with the real good and best solution. Other say it depends on the socket you have etc.
> 
> Should I go by just drawing a line, a cross or smooth it over the whole socket?


Line method along the length of the die works pretty well.


----------



## Odoakar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Line method along the length of the die works pretty well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlii256*
> 
> I know this is not really the thread to ask this, but could someone tell me what the best way is to apply thermal paste. A lot of videos and tutorial on the internet, but all have a different way of applying the paste. None of them seem to come with the real good and best solution. Other say it depends on the socket you have etc.
> 
> Should I go by just drawing a line, a cross or smooth it over the whole socket?


After watching this demonstration, I'm inclined to say it's best to put a grain size amount of paste on the cpu and then just press with the cooler and let it spread. When it heats up, it will spread even more.

I used to apply it by spreading it all over the cpu by using something like a plastic card and then mounting the cooler, but I think I'm going to switch to pea method.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffK7L0Qj13Q


----------



## Lucky 23

I use the pea method also for applying thermal paste


----------



## Krisidious

Very carefully...

I use the large pea method.

4 years unchanged.


----------



## Odoakar

I'm at x46 right now. I'll do the 2-3h prime95 now and if it's all ok, push for 47 and then stop there.


----------



## Krisidious

_Wondering if anyone here knows if the Asrock P67 Extreme4 mobo will support this reverse sas to sata port on the Marvell sata ports.

http://www.startech.com/Cables/Drive/SAS/18-SAS-29-Pin-to-SATA-with-LP4-Power-Cable~SAS729PW18

only for supported sata controllers and when I looked up the Marvell driver it seemed to support it.

Has anyone tried this? wanted to put some 15k's in my box for storage._

Edit... Turns out the drives I'm getting will have fibre channel instead. I'll prolly just go with the pcie slot... Unless someone here has some sage advice as to why I should do something else.


----------



## BDrayce

Hey, all! It is my first time trying to attempt to overclock my i5-2500k @3.3GHz with Asrock Z68 Extrem3 Gen3 Mobo on Windows 8.1 Pro. From what I read in the guide, if my Prime95 test failed, I would either increase the Additional Turbo Voltage or decrease the multiplier. I see a lot of people leaving the Additional Turbo Voltage on auto. Should I be doing that also and just be concerned with changing the Offset Value?

At the moment these are the settings on my BIOS, what is not listed is either what was recommended on the guide or kept at default:


CPU Ratio: All Cores x44
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.012V
Long Duration Power Limit: 500
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: 500
Primary Plane Current Limit: 500
Secondary Plane Current Limit: 500
CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Voltage: +0.005V
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 3
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled

So far, tested the x44 multiplier for 30minutes with the torture test and no errors/crashing. When changing to multiplier to x45 and run the Prime95 stress test, I get BSOD with the information "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" and nothing else, so not exactly sure what I need to do since I do not have the error code. Also, should I just be doing the blend test for a couple hours or the suggested torture test? Any advice would be great, thanks!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDrayce*
> 
> Hey, all! It is my first time trying to attempt to overclock my i5-2500k @3.3GHz with Asrock Z68 Extrem3 Gen3 Mobo on Windows 8.1 Pro. From what I read in the guide, if my Prime95 test failed, I would either increase the Additional Turbo Voltage or decrease the multiplier. I see a lot of people leaving the Additional Turbo Voltage on auto. Should I be doing that also and just be concerned with changing the Offset Value?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment these are the settings on my BIOS, what is not listed is either what was recommended on the guide or kept at default:
> 
> 
> CPU Ratio: All Cores x44
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.012V
> Long Duration Power Limit: 500
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: 500
> Primary Plane Current Limit: 500
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: 500
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Voltage: +0.005V
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 3
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> 
> So far, tested the x44 multiplier for 30minutes with the torture test and no errors/crashing. When changing to multiplier to x45 and run the Prime95 stress test, I get BSOD with the information "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" and nothing else, so not exactly sure what I need to do since I do not have the error code. Also, should I just be doing the blend test for a couple hours or the suggested torture test? Any advice would be great, thanks!


Yes, you would increase Additional Turbo voltage if you want to stabilize a 45 multi.

What is you current idle and full load Vcore ?

I would suggest running Prime 95 blend for 8+ hours


----------



## BDrayce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes, you would increase Additional Turbo voltage if you want to stabilize a 45 multi.
> 
> What is you current idle and full load Vcore ?
> 
> I would suggest running Prime 95 blend for 8+ hours


At the moment at 44 multiplier, my idle VCore is 1.04V and full load VCore at 1.336V 1.288V~1.314V.

Edit: Sorry, was looking at my max VCore which was at 1.336V.


----------



## erso44

I had overvoltage on my board. At 1.55V boot was stopped.


----------



## Qlii256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erso44*
> 
> I had overvoltage on my board. At 1.55V boot was stopped.


1.55 voltage is very high! You should not do this unless you know what you are doing and you want your board fried. That said, is it even required to go this high? What is your multiplier set at?


----------



## erso44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlii256*
> 
> 1.55 voltage is very high! You should not do this unless you know what you are doing and you want your board fried. That said, is it even required to go this high? What is your multiplier set at?


I tried 40 x 12...... = 5206 Mhz (i7 3820) at 1.53 Core Volt but with Extrem Load Line Calibration and Extrem VCAS but it didn´t boot.
I think its the multiplier...


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDrayce*
> 
> Hey, all! It is my first time trying to attempt to overclock my i5-2500k @3.3GHz with Asrock Z68 Extrem3 Gen3 Mobo on Windows 8.1 Pro. From what I read in the guide, if my Prime95 test failed, I would either increase the Additional Turbo Voltage or decrease the multiplier. I see a lot of people leaving the Additional Turbo Voltage on auto. Should I be doing that also and just be concerned with changing the Offset Value?
> 
> At the moment these are the settings on my BIOS, what is not listed is either what was recommended on the guide or kept at default:
> 
> 
> CPU Ratio: All Cores x44
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.012V
> Long Duration Power Limit: 500
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: 500
> Primary Plane Current Limit: 500
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: 500
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Voltage: +0.005V
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 3
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> 
> So far, tested the x44 multiplier for 30minutes with the torture test and no errors/crashing. When changing to multiplier to x45 and run the Prime95 stress test, I get BSOD with the information "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" and nothing else, so not exactly sure what I need to do since I do not have the error code. Also, should I just be doing the blend test for a couple hours or the suggested torture test? Any advice would be great, thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDrayce*
> 
> Hey, all! It is my first time trying to attempt to overclock my i5-2500k @3.3GHz with Asrock Z68 Extrem3 Gen3 Mobo on Windows 8.1 Pro. From what I read in the guide, if my Prime95 test failed, I would either increase the Additional Turbo Voltage or decrease the multiplier. I see a lot of people leaving the Additional Turbo Voltage on auto. Should I be doing that also and just be concerned with changing the Offset Value?
> 
> At the moment these are the settings on my BIOS, what is not listed is either what was recommended on the guide or kept at default:
> 
> why you disabled C state ? and what about c3/c6 ?? if i deisabled those my systemn wont clock dawn to 1600mhz at idle ...


----------



## BDrayce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDrayce*
> 
> why you disabled C state ? and what about c3/c6 ?? if i deisabled those my systemn wont clock dawn to 1600mhz at idle ...


I was just following the section under *Advanced: CPU Configuration*.

Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled


----------



## Qlii256

I'm stable at 45 multiplier, but as soon as I try 46 I keep getting a BSOD (WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR). I've tried to turn up the turbo voltage, but that does not seem to help much, any idea?

EDIT: Well, it seems that if I set the turbo voltage higher then 0.008v, this vcore on full load does not change. The max. vcore I get on full load is 1.384 v, with an average of 1.368 v.

Maybe my motherboard does not support higher voltages? I only have 3 VRM's for the cpu on my board, as you can read some pages back.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlii256*
> 
> I'm stable at 45 multiplier, but as soon as I try 46 I keep getting a BSOD (WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR). I've tried to turn up the turbo voltage, but that does not seem to help much, any idea?
> 
> EDIT: Well, it seems that if I set the turbo voltage higher then 0.008v, this vcore on full load does not change. The max. vcore I get on full load is 1.384 v, with an average of 1.368 v.
> 
> Maybe my motherboard does not support higher voltages? I only have 3 VRM's for the cpu on my board, as you can read some pages back.


Trust me, turbo will increase your full load vcore. Understand that with a +0.008 turbo that you have only increased your full load Vcore by 0.008v.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> why you disabled C state ? and what about c3/c6 ?? if i deisabled those my systemn wont clock dawn to 1600mhz at idle ...


The CPU will downclock to a 16 multi when C3 and C6 are disabled. Make sure your Windows power settings are on balanced and not performance.


----------



## Qlii256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Trust me, turbo will increase your full load vcore. Understand that with a +0.008 turbo that you have only increased your full load Vcore by 0.008v.


Yes, I know this. But the fact that changing the turbo voltage from +0.008 to 0.012v does not give me a higher vcore on FULL LOAD, it means that something is blocking the extra turbo voltage. I suppose it's just my motherboard that can't handle it.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> The CPU will downclock to a 16 multi when C3 and C6 are disabled. Make sure your Windows power settings are on balanced and not performance.


yep i was on "Performance" i know why this wasn't working in the right way ...


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlii256*
> 
> Yes, I know this. But the fact that changing the turbo voltage from +0.008 to 0.012v does not give me a higher vcore on FULL LOAD, it means that something is blocking the extra turbo voltage. I suppose it's just my motherboard that can't handle it.


No it doesn't. Your not accounting for Vdroop, plus you have only increase Vcore a small fraction of a volt. Additional Turbo Voltage works properly, just keep increasing it until your OC is stable.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> No it doesn't. Your not accounting for Vdroop, plus you have only increase Vcore a small fraction of a volt. Additional Turbo Voltage works properly, just keep increasing it until your OC is stable.


Exactly!


----------



## erso44

So can you guys help me with my settings.

First: 5052Mhz is possible wtih:

CPU Ratio: All Cores x39
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: 1.49V
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Very High
VCCSA: Very High
DRAM: 140%

Second: I tried 5200Mhz but even with the same setting only Vcore at 1.54 it wasn´t possible to hold this frequency, it crashed everytime. Why?


----------



## Qlii256

Thanks! I will try to increase the turbo voltage a whole lot higher then, until it's stable. However, my motherboard does not like high overclock voltage, because my VMR's get a bit hot







.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qlii256*
> 
> Thanks! I will try to increase the turbo voltage a whole lot higher then, until it's stable. However, my motherboard does not like high overclock voltage, because my VMR's get a bit hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


does my board have Turbo Voltages ? ASUS P8Z77-V LK


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Qlii256*
> 
> Thanks! I will try to increase the turbo voltage a whole lot higher then, until it's stable. However, my motherboard does not like high overclock voltage, because my VMR's get a bit hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> does my board have Turbo Voltages ? ASUS P8Z77-V LK
Click to expand...

Wrong thread for that board, but no, I have that board as well, and it uses offset only. Same concept applies, but you increase offset instead of turbo.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wrong thread for that board, but no, I have that board as well, and it uses offset only. Same concept applies, but you increase offset instead of turbo.


thaks it was an quick question, maybe i should send you a pv instead, but thanks for the answer


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wrong thread for that board, but no, I have that board as well, and it uses offset only. Same concept applies, but you increase offset instead of turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> thaks it was an quick question, maybe i should send you a pv instead, but thanks for the answer
Click to expand...

^ No problem. There is an ASUS Guide/Thread, this one is for ASRock boards, there are some similarities because of basic platform commonalities, but some differences too. The people in that thread are more likely to be able to give you direct and correct answers to your problem. I just happen to troll many different threads because I have several different boards.


----------



## Agiel

hehe no probs man and thanks


----------



## Phaelynar

I've had my 2600k and extreme7 gen3 for years and still have yet to overclock it. I should probably get around to doing it at some point, but don't want to screw anything up.


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*
> 
> I've had my 2600k and extreme7 gen3 for years and still have yet to overclock it. I should probably get around to doing it at some point, but don't want to screw anything up.


That CPU is getting on - don't let fear stop you as for 97% of the cases the gear is just going to "shut down" - reset your BIOS and your back to the start with "nothing" damaged.


----------



## S4vant

Guys, hoping someone can help me with this problem I was experiencing with my OC.

I had overclocked my 2500K about a year and a half ago to 4.6Ghz (http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/6940#post_20663906), and it ran pretty well, but I was running into an intermittent problem where upon during startup, the PC would not boot.

My setup is as follows:
mobo: Asrock Z68 Pro3
CPU: i5 2500K
RAM: 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600
cooling: Corsair H80i
boot drive: Samsung 840 series 120GB
video card:EVGA GTX 770 FTW 4GB
PSU: Antec EA-650
OS: Windows 7

It would basically sound like the fans would spin up, but then the it would either shut-down, and attempt to restart, or just hang during early stages of startup without going thru the boot up process (with nothing on-screen).

It was happening several times a week, but would usually startup after several resets, but a few weeks ago, it would not start at all, so I cleared the CMOS, and removed the OC, and all it starts fine.

I thought I had read somewhere in this thread a while back about too aggressive of an OC combined with an SSD boot drive causing an issue with timing, but I now cannot find reference to this.

Can anyone help? I want to go back to a decent OC again, but want to solve this startup issue.


----------



## jrdnj15

Hi,

I'm new to overclocking so sorry if some of the things I say or ask sound stupid. I was curious if this is a good guide for a beginner like myself to follow to OC my 3570K w/ asrock z77 extreme 4.

I have watched a couple different your tube videos and it seems like each person uses a different method. Like alot of people only modify the multiplier and the voltage and don't mess with load line calibration where in this guide it suggests setting load line calibration to level 3. Same with turbo voltage alot of videos they dont adjust that at all..

Another question is what is the risk of messing up other components like your GPU when overclocking? Im getting ready to buy the gtx980Ti and the last thing I want to do is mess up a 700$ video card.

any advice would be appreciated. Overclocking is defiantly something i would like to try but i just want to make sure I do it right.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrdnj15*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to overclocking so sorry if some of the things I say or ask sound stupid. I was curious if this is a good guide for a beginner like myself to follow to OC my 3570K w/ asrock z77 extreme 4.
> 
> I have watched a couple different your tube videos and it seems like each person uses a different method. Like alot of people only modify the multiplier and the voltage and don't mess with load line calibration where in this guide it suggests setting load line calibration to level 3. Same with turbo voltage alot of videos they dont adjust that at all..
> 
> Another question is what is the risk of messing up other components like your GPU when overclocking? Im getting ready to buy the gtx980Ti and the last thing I want to do is mess up a 700$ video card.
> 
> any advice would be appreciated. Overclocking is defiantly something i would like to try but i just want to make sure I do it right.


This guide is about the best you could hope for with the z77 ext4 and a 3570k. I used this guide as a complete noob, and learned allot. There are still a few live wires in this thread that will be more than happy to help (myself included). I ran my 3570k at 5Ghz daily on that board, it's a great board to learn on, and the whole set up is rather forgiving along the way.


----------



## jrdnj15

hey inedenimadam.

Thanks for the response =] Yah im not looking to go crazy with my OC hoping to maybe get a steady 4.4-4.5 Ghz for a daily use until they release skylake and I upgrade. I'm hoping by overclocking it may help CPU usage with things like streaming while on a site like twitch while playing a CPU intensive game such as battlefield 4 or GTA V. Just curios overclocking the CPU wont really affect your GPU or anything will it?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrdnj15*
> 
> hey inedenimadam.
> 
> Thanks for the response =] Yah im not looking to go crazy with my OC hoping to maybe get a steady 4.4-4.5 Ghz for a daily use until they release skylake and I upgrade. I'm hoping by overclocking it may help CPU usage with things like streaming while on a site like twitch while playing a CPU intensive game such as battlefield 4 or GTA V. Just curios overclocking the CPU wont really affect your GPU or anything will it?


There is always a potential for catastrophic failure when overclocking, but there is always a possibility that you will get hit by a car in your living room too. Kenny's guide wont get you anywhere close to killing your GPU, but if that is a real concern for you, you can always take the GPU out and run off the iGPU while you dial your overclock in. I personally wouldn't bother with it, but I wouldn't scoff at you for doing it either.


----------



## Krisidious

anyone tried this to get PCI-E 3.0 on their Sandy?

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-gen3-support-on-x79-platform


----------



## hertz9753

It will only work with Ivy and higher. It's built into the CPU and Sandy can't do it.


----------



## Krisidious

It would be unneeded for Ivy... Ivy supports 3.0 and Asrock has bios updates for 3.0...

and then I got this on Nvidia Inspector


----------



## Krisidious

Quote:


> Use this patch along with the latest GeForce drivers to enable PCI-Express Gen 3.0 mode for GeForce Kepler-based graphics cards, on Intel Sandy Bridge-E (X79) systems. Run the executable, and reboot your system, for the patch to take effect.
> 
> If run on incompatible systems, the program window should disappear. Avoid if stability is paramount, or if hardware is operating in a mission-critical environment. Use at your own risk.
> 
> To reverse the changes made by the patch, run the same executable with "-revert" switch.


http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2148/nvidia-geforce-kepler-pcie-3-0-mode-enabling-patch-for-sandy-bridge-e-systems/

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2148/nvidia-geforce-kepler-pcie-3-0-mode-enabling-patch-for-sandy-bridge-e-systems/mirrors


----------



## hertz9753

You are at 1.1x8 You are not gaining anything.


----------



## hertz9753

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Krisidious

yours says you're running 3.0 PCI-Express 3 cards @ 16x

Mine now says I'm running 3.0 PCI-Express 1.1 or 2 card depending on the setting @ 8x

I'm on a Asrock P67 Extreme4 with i5 2500k so I should be at 2.0 PCI-Express.


----------



## hertz9753

That is my GTX 780 running on ASRock P67 Extreme4 MB with a 2500K with the stock bios. I just did some Windows updates. It looks like 3.0, but it is only 2.0


----------



## Krisidious

I wondered that... if it just looked that way. I saw no detectable increases. But you're not running the 3.10 bios? that's what upgrades the board to 3.0 PCI-E.


----------



## Krisidious

GPU-Z tells the truth. PCI-E 2.0


----------



## hertz9753

I'm not running a P67 Extreme4 Gen3 MB with an Ivy CPU. It is still a great MB and it has been folding 24/7 for about 4 years now.


----------



## Gaucho

Hello, I need help setting up 32Gb of Corsair Vengeance Pro (2400mhz) memory on my PC.

Specs:

ASrock Ext3 Gen3 Z68 BIOS 2.30 (latest)
i7 3770k
GTX580
nothing else relevant

Previously I was running a 2500k (stock clocks and voltages, but I was able to test it stable @4.5Ghz) + 8Gb of G.Skill Sniper @2133 w/o problems.

Then I upgraded the CPU to 3770k. Immediately the G.Skill was downgraded to 1600mhz by the motherboard. If I tried to set it up manually to 2133 Dr. Debug gave error code 23.

A few days later the 32kb kit arrived. However now I can only POST and boot @1333mhz.... If I try to set it up manully to 2400mhz (11-13-13-31) system again throws error code 23. Not to mention that right now everything is slow as a turtle. AS I type this reply, characters take a 1 second each to appear on the screen! (I even followed this thread and enabled the IGP memory to 1024mb, but to little help).

Appreciate your expert help 

Regards,


----------



## Krisidious

On the P67 Asrock warns that all ram above 1600 will be reclocked.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P67%20Extreme4/?cat=Memory
Quote:


> Note1: 4PCS = dual channel, supports 2 modules and 4 modules
> Note2: 2PCS = tested successfully with 2 modules
> Note3: Due to the configuration of CPU, the default speeds of DDR3 2400/2200/2000/1800 MHz will operate at DDR3 2133/2133/1866/1600 MHz.
> Note4: The O.C. mode is not guaranteed. It depends on whole system configuration and other parameters.
> Note5: For system stability, use more efficient memory cooling system to support a full memory load (4 DIMMs) when overclocking.
> Note6: It is recommended to install a memory module in DDR3_A2 or DDR3_B2 slot first!


I bet yours is the same...

And I'm right.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Extreme3%20Gen3/?cat=Memory
Quote:


> Note1: 4PCS = dual channel, supports 2 modules and 4 modules
> Note2: 2PCS = tested successfully with 2 modules
> Note3: Due to the configuration of CPU, the default speeds of DDR3 2400/2200/2000/1800 MHz will operate at DDR3 2133/2133/1866/1600 MHz.
> Note4: The O.C. mode is not guaranteed. It depends on whole system configuration and other parameters.
> Note5: For system stability, use more efficient memory cooling system to support a full memory load (4 DIMMs) when overclocking.
> Note6: It is recommended to install a memory module in DDR3_A2 or DDR3_B2 slot first!


I didn't see that ram anywhere on the approved list...

I would try manually setting the ram to a similar setting as the notes suggest.


----------



## Duckdragon

Hi all, thanks for this awesome guide, i've recently built my first ever rig, and so I thought I would also dabble in some overclocking, and this is where i'm having all the troubles! So envious of all your awesome overclocks, but I can't even get to 4ghz, which is barely a overclock anyways!









My rig is as follows:

Asrock Z77M
i7 2600k
Corsair TX650
4gb HyperX Fury at 1600
GTX 660

I have been able to get to 3900mhz by just using +0.004v at additional turbo boost voltage, and Offset at +0.005, everything else is exactly the same from following the guide. However, getting to 4ghz seems impossible for my chip, as I have added up to +0.0056 additional turbo boost voltage (and have tried more, possibly up to +0.0100), but nothing seems to change, it's able to run prime95 for about 5 mins, but then BSODs with the WHEA error. I have also tried to let the motherboard overclock the chip for me, but as soon as I run prime95, it BSODs anyways.

My motherboard is only 4+2 power phase, is this the problem, or is there some setting that I have messed up somehow. Any help is really appreciated! Thanks!

Edit: just to add, i'm very sure it's not to do with my temperatures, I'm getting stable 35-45 degrees when at 3.9ghz stable using prime95, (CM Hyper 212 Evo, with 4 other case fans on full)

Edit2: I can't see my motherboard being the problem though, as I have read someone has achieved 4.4ghz at 1.35v with a Asrock Z75 Pro3 with the i7 2600k, which has 4+1 power phase, so how come I can't even get to 4ghz? Is it my cpu? (it is a second hand cpu, but it's history is unknown)


----------



## Gaucho

Quote:


> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Extreme3%20Gen3/?cat=Memory
> Quote:
> Note1: 4PCS = dual channel, supports 2 modules and 4 modules
> Note2: 2PCS = tested successfully with 2 modules
> Note3: Due to the configuration of CPU, the default speeds of DDR3 2400/2200/2000/1800 MHz will operate at DDR3 2133/2133/1866/1600 MHz.
> Note4: The O.C. mode is not guaranteed. It depends on whole system configuration and other parameters.
> Note5: For system stability, use more efficient memory cooling system to support a full memory load (4 DIMMs) when overclocking.
> Note6: It is recommended to install a memory module in DDR3_A2 or DDR3_B2 slot first!
> 
> I didn't see that ram anywhere on the approved list...
> 
> I would try manually setting the ram to a similar setting as the notes suggest.


Which notes?

I tried manually to set it to 2400 11-13-13-31 with DRAM vcore up to 1.735, but to no avail.

But the worst part is the lag in everything I do with the computer. Browsing is impossible. It takes 2min to load a normal web page... replying to this thread is only possible now that I'm in a diff computer.

Help


----------



## Krisidious

Quote:


> the default speeds of DDR3 2400/2200/2000/1800 MHz will operate at DDR3 2133/2133/1866/1600 MHz.
> Note4: The O.C. mode is not guaranteed


This one... I was suggesting doing exactly what you did. That's about all I got....

Again, your ram didn't make the list. I might suggest buying approved ram. Ram is very expensive right now, even used ram... I would sell it and buy approved ram.


----------



## Agiel

oops ...


----------



## Gaucho

Quote:


> This one... I was suggesting doing exactly what you did. That's about all I got....
> 
> Again, your ram didn't make the list. I might suggest buying approved ram. Ram is very expensive right now, even used ram... I would sell it and buy approved ram.


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280668-Ivy-Bridge-i5-3570K-i7-3770K-batch-and-o-c-results&highlight=3770k


----------



## Krisidious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaucho*
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280668-Ivy-Bridge-i5-3570K-i7-3770K-batch-and-o-c-results&highlight=3770k


yeah, I can't tell you why it might work for someone else. you might post there and ask what their settings are? other wise you'll have to wait for someone smarter to come along.


----------



## Duckdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duckdragon*
> 
> Hi all, thanks for this awesome guide, i've recently built my first ever rig, and so I thought I would also dabble in some overclocking, and this is where i'm having all the troubles! So envious of all your awesome overclocks, but I can't even get to 4ghz, which is barely a overclock anyways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig is as follows:
> 
> Asrock Z77M
> i7 2600k
> Corsair TX650
> 4gb HyperX Fury at 1600
> GTX 660
> 
> I have been able to get to 3900mhz by just using +0.004v at additional turbo boost voltage, and Offset at +0.005, everything else is exactly the same from following the guide. However, getting to 4ghz seems impossible for my chip, as I have added up to +0.0056 additional turbo boost voltage (and have tried more, possibly up to +0.0100), but nothing seems to change, it's able to run prime95 for about 5 mins, but then BSODs with the WHEA error. I have also tried to let the motherboard overclock the chip for me, but as soon as I run prime95, it BSODs anyways.
> 
> My motherboard is only 4+2 power phase, is this the problem, or is there some setting that I have messed up somehow. Any help is really appreciated! Thanks!
> 
> Edit: just to add, i'm very sure it's not to do with my temperatures, I'm getting stable 35-45 degrees when at 3.9ghz stable using prime95, (CM Hyper 212 Evo, with 4 other case fans on full)
> 
> Edit2: I can't see my motherboard being the problem though, as I have read someone has achieved 4.4ghz at 1.35v with a Asrock Z75 Pro3 with the i7 2600k, which has 4+1 power phase, so how come I can't even get to 4ghz? Is it my cpu? (it is a second hand cpu, but it's history is unknown)


Any ideas please guys? =/ Thanks


----------



## Gaucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisidious*
> 
> yeah, I can't tell you why it might work for someone else. you might post there and ask what their settings are? other wise you'll have to wait for someone smarter to come along.


It seems those "memory approval list" or similar are loosely based on the sticks they manage to test for a period of time. Of course I don't expect them to test *all* memories available out there, so the list serves only as a base information to move from. I'm sure if I take one of those examples and test it out of specs, it might fail as well.


----------



## Krisidious

I thought the same thing... So I bought this Patriot Ram... It's a no no for my board I guess. Overvolts... 1.65? Not supposed to go over 1.5... So I'm just advising him that if you're already having issues, it might be best to stick with tested and approved. Of course I don't know what the hell I'm talking about soooo... Take it with a grain of salt. It might be as easy as some setting in the bios that would fix him. Perhaps you could share you bios settings with us? Did you set up the bios or is it just stock or what?


----------



## Gaucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krisidious*
> 
> I thought the same thing... So I bought this Patriot Ram... It's a no no for my board I guess. Overvolts... 1.65? Not supposed to go over 1.5... So I'm just advising him that if you're already having issues, it might be best to stick with tested and approved. Of course I don't know what the hell I'm talking about soooo... Take it with a grain of salt. It might be as easy as some setting in the bios that would fix him. Perhaps you could share you bios settings with us? Did you set up the bios or is it just stock or what?


I reset everything to default in BIOS, just switched the DRAM from "XMP profile 1" to AUTO, on the next screen I selected 2400mhz and on the detailed DRAM page I entered the first 4 values manually, according to my memo specs (11-13-13-31). Everything else is set to default/auto.

I read something about VCCIO (something like this). I'll play with this setting and give it a try.

Txs and regards


----------



## inedenimadam

Try increasing voltage to the IMC (VTT / VCCIO)


----------



## Gaucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Try increasing voltage to the IMC (VTT / VCCIO)


I did raise it to 1.12v. DRAM voltage raised to 1.703v.

Now I'm able to run the 32Gb of memory at 2000mhz 9-10-10-28. Remember this is a Z68 mobo + i7 3770k Ivy Bridge. If I try 2133mhz, system does not boot, Dr. Debug give error code 23.

*However* it is still like half the performance I had with the GSkill sniper 2133 9-11-10-28 + i5 2500k!!! SuperPI 1mb completes in ~19s on the current setup while it completed in ~10s with the old setup!!
It cannot be just those extra 133mhz (DDR3...), there *must* be something else!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duckdragon*
> 
> Any ideas please guys? =/ Thanks


Can you post your BIOS screen shots?

Have you tried increasing Offset to +0.010 or +0.015?


----------



## Duckdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Can you post your BIOS screen shots?
> 
> Have you tried increasing Offset to +0.010 or +0.015?


Thanks for your reply, yeah I have tried offset up to +0.010, but I don't want to increase it too much. The guide doesn't say much about doing anything with the offset, so not sure where to go really (unless I am being blind somewhere, in which case I apologise!)






Anything I could try would be awesome, as I have literally hit a wall.. Thanks again

Edit: I have included screenshot of CPU-Z and HWmonitor while at idle. I am running at 4ghz, but it won't pass the blend test at the current settings.


----------



## Krisidious

At the beginning of the thread there are settings for the bios... did you go through it step by step?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duckdragon*
> 
> Thanks for your reply, yeah I have tried offset up to +0.010, but I don't want to increase it too much. The guide doesn't say much about doing anything with the offset, so not sure where to go really (unless I am being blind somewhere, in which case I apologise!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything I could try would be awesome, as I have literally hit a wall.. Thanks again
> 
> Edit: I have included screenshot of CPU-Z and HWmonitor while at idle. I am running at 4ghz, but it won't pass the blend test at the current settings.


All your setting are correct. Normally you wont raise offset but I just wanted to see if you have tried and if it had any effect.

Overall I believe its your board that is limiting your OC. On a good Z68/Z77 board you should easily be able to stabilize 4.4 or 4.5 at your current Vcore.


----------



## Duckdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> All your setting are correct. Normally you wont raise offset but I just wanted to see if you have tried and if it had any effect.
> 
> Overall I believe its your board that is limiting your OC. On a good Z68/Z77 board you should easily be able to stabilize 4.4 or 4.5 at your current Vcore.


Cheers for the reply, I have read that someone with a Z75 Pro3 managed to get 4.5 stable, which is a 4+1 power phase configuration, my board however is a 4+2 power phase configuration, I just don't understand how that can be if it was my motherboard. Is it at all possible it is the CPU itself, and if so, is there some diagnostic test I can do to confirm its the CPU? Did I get a really really bad one, (it was bought second hand, so this could be possible I suppose?)
I ask, since if it is the motherboard, I could just purchase another one, but the cpu was a costly purchase, so would need to know which is the problem. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Lucky 23

I can't confirm 100% since I do not have the CPU but I doubt it. My guess is that the board is holding you back.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duckdragon*
> 
> Cheers for the reply, I have read that someone with a Z75 Pro3 managed to get 4.5 stable, which is a 4+1 power phase configuration, my board however is a 4+2 power phase configuration, I just don't understand how that can be if it was my motherboard. Is it at all possible it is the CPU itself, and if so, is there some diagnostic test I can do to confirm its the CPU?


4+1 and 4+2 are essentially the same thing as far as a CPU overclock goes, the first number denotes power phases to the CPU, the second number to the RAM. 4 power phases is pretty wimpy for overclocking. I raise my hand in agreement with @Lucky 23, you are likely being held back by the motherboard. We have seen more cases of 4 phase boards holding back 4.5+ than we have the CPU lottery.

You _*MAY*_ be able to get the VRMs cool enough to overclock by sticking a good fan directly pointed at the VRM heatsink, but that still may not be good enough for a 4.5.

4 phase boards should really not be considered overclocking boards IMO.


----------



## Duckdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 4+1 and 4+2 are essentially the same thing as far as a CPU overclock goes, the first number denotes power phases to the CPU, the second number to the RAM. 4 power phases is pretty wimpy for overclocking. I raise my hand in agreement with @Lucky 23, you are likely being held back by the motherboard. We have seen more cases of 4 phase boards holding back 4.5+ than we have the CPU lottery.
> 
> You _*MAY*_ be able to get the VRMs cool enough to overclock by sticking a good fan directly pointed at the VRM heatsink, but that still may not be good enough for a 4.5.
> 
> 4 phase boards should really not be considered overclocking boards IMO.


Thanks for your reply, i've tried to find better motherboards, but it's pretty difficult for LGA1155. Problem is, my target isn't 4.5ghz, i'm only trying to achieve anything over 4ghz, but I can't even do that. I'm running at 4ghz now, seems stable for everyday, but if i run a blend test, I'll BSOD.

At 4.1ghz, I went all the way up to +0.056v in small incremental steps (I wish I was using an ssd, the restarts are painful), but still no luck. Something I have noticed though, during any blend test, I always have HWmonitor up, and I always take note of the max voltage of the cpu before it crashes. The max voltage seems to be similar each time (even when I raise the turbo voltage), so I assume the cpu has the available voltages, but still crashes anyways.


----------



## inedenimadam

A quick ebay search shows plenty of acceptable boards from various manufacturers for under 100 bucks. I dont know what your budget is, but there are plenty of boards out there.


----------



## Duckdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> A quick ebay search shows plenty of acceptable boards from various manufacturers for under 100 bucks. I dont know what your budget is, but there are plenty of boards out there.


Yeah, it was my first rig, so I didn't want to purchase anything second hand (other than the cpu) in case it was faulty or whatnot, i'm based in the UK, so things are slightly more expensive, and also more rare. Anyhow, thanks for your replies, I guess i'll just have to suck it up and accept that 3.9-4ghz is my max on a i7 2600k =/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duckdragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> A quick ebay search shows plenty of acceptable boards from various manufacturers for under 100 bucks. I dont know what your budget is, but there are plenty of boards out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was my first rig, so I didn't want to purchase anything second hand (other than the cpu) in case it was faulty or whatnot, i'm based in the UK, so things are slightly more expensive, and also more rare. Anyhow, thanks for your replies, I guess i'll just have to suck it up and accept that 3.9-4ghz is my max on a i7 2600k =/
Click to expand...

thats a shame, sandy bridge was a real overclockers delight, but without a board to support it, you can't really let the CPU stretch its wings and fly.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaucho*
> 
> I did raise it to 1.12v. DRAM voltage raised to 1.703v.
> 
> Now I'm able to run the 32Gb of memory at 2000mhz 9-10-10-28. Remember this is a Z68 mobo + i7 3770k Ivy Bridge. If I try 2133mhz, system does not boot, Dr. Debug give error code 23.
> 
> *However* it is still like half the performance I had with the GSkill sniper 2133 9-11-10-28 + i5 2500k!!! SuperPI 1mb completes in ~19s on the current setup while it completed in ~10s with the old setup!!
> It cannot be just those extra 133mhz (DDR3...), there *must* be something else!


only increase those voltages in +25 increment


----------



## bkvamme

Hi folks!

First off, this is my first Intel CPU overclock since my old Intel Celeron back in 2004, so please be gentle









Just got myself a i7-2600K, and I am trying to overclock it, with some degree of luck. My motherboard is an ASRock Z77 Extreme4, and the system is watercooled with an EK Supremacy EVO and Coollaboratory Liquid Pro.

First off, I am not sure I the thermal compound is applied properly, at idle, the CPU lies on around 2-3 degC above ambient (30-31 degC absolute), but as soon as load is applied, temps jump to almost 60deg absolute. Is this common for the i7-2600K, or do I have a bad application of thermal compund? During the small FFTs test, power consumption rises to 140W and temps rise to around 70deg C absolute, sometimes higher aswell. This is with +4mV overall, and +8mV when Turbo Boosting.

Also, I was quite astonished that my CPU was actually more unstable at higher voltages, does this indicate a problem with power delivery, or with the CPU itself?

I am somewhat stable at 4.8GHz, at +4mV overall, +12mV turbo, but it fails after around 10 minutes of the torture test in Prime95, or after a couple of minutes of small FFTs test. Normal works fine, but at 145-150W it appears to struggle. Might have to settle at 4.6, but I really want to get 4.8 stable.

Will adjusting the PLL voltage help?


----------



## Agiel

sometimes lowering PLL to about 1.65v help, but i haven't Oc'd any SB so i really don't now


----------



## bkvamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> sometimes lowering PLL to about 1.65v help, but i haven't Oc'd any SB so i really don't now


OK, thanks. I have 4.6 stable for 2 hours now in Prime 95 stress, so I am hopeful that I can reach a bit higher. Only at +16mv Turbo, +5mV overall. Looks like I got a pretty decent chip


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkvamme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> sometimes lowering PLL to about 1.65v help, but i haven't Oc'd any SB so i really don't now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, thanks. I have 4.6 stable for 2 hours now in Prime 95 stress, so I am hopeful that I can reach a bit higher. Only at +16mv Turbo, +5mV overall. Looks like I got a pretty decent chip
Click to expand...

What is your VCore at?


----------



## bkvamme

1.426V during stress testing. Just lowered the PLL to 1.709, to see if that helps out my 4.6 stable clocks. I wasn't able to repeat the 2 hour run i had previously, so I'll give this a shot.

Edit: So far so good. Stresstesting for 2 hours now using the recommended Prime95 settings in the OP, and still going strong at 4.6. Might try to push for 4.7 or 4.8 later, but I'll see if I can get myself a gold medal first









Edit 2: Stable for 7 hours now @ 4.6, looks pretty good. Temps are stable at around 60-63 degC under normal tests, and peaks into around 70-74 degC during small FFT tests.


----------



## Agiel

nice !! i can't manage to get anything above 4.3 Stable i think is that i don't have a big cooling system im still using air Cooler Master Hyper EVO


----------



## bkvamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> nice !! i can't manage to get anything above 4.3 Stable i think is that i don't have a big cooling system im still using air Cooler Master Hyper EVO


What CPU are you running? Max power output (according to HWiNFO / Intel Digital Sensor) is maxing out at 135W (which is kind of shocking, as I have quite low increases in the vCore compared to stock. +21mV when turbo clocking). Far away from the advertised 95W max TDP


----------



## Agiel

z77x-ud3h, 3570K im now somehow stable at 4.0, but i will love to get to 4.2 ~ 4.3 just can't get to tune it


----------



## bkvamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> z77x-ud3h, 3570K im now somehow stable at 4.0, but i will love to get to 4.2 ~ 4.3 just can't get to tune it


Yeah, the last settings is the fun part.

Prime95 just froze my PC (I assume, can no longer reach it via VPN/RDP) after around 8 hours. Guess I jinxed it. Oh well, stable enough for me, and I got a bronze medal (yey, my e-peen just grew a little







). Will try again, with some increased voltage. Should have plenty of headroom, if the motherboard allows for it. I have LLC at Level 2, will setting it to Level 3 increase stability?


----------



## fLLL

Hey guys,

In the OC section i have the "IGPU Offset Voltage" set to +100mV. If i don't set it to +100mV (and let it stay at Auto) my computer "crashes" all the time, i'm surfing the web and it just hangs or if i start a game it hangs and i've to power it off in the button everytime. I don't know why this happens since it should work with no problems without the need to set it +100mV. Any ideas?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkvamme*
> 
> 1.426V during stress testing. Just lowered the PLL to 1.709, to see if that helps out my 4.6 stable clocks. I wasn't able to repeat the 2 hour run i had previously, so I'll give this a shot.
> 
> Edit: So far so good. Stresstesting for 2 hours now using the recommended Prime95 settings in the OP, and still going strong at 4.6. Might try to push for 4.7 or 4.8 later, but I'll see if I can get myself a gold medal first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2: Stable for 7 hours now @ 4.6, looks pretty good. Temps are stable at around 60-63 degC under normal tests, and peaks into around 70-74 degC during small FFT tests.


1.42? That is a hefty amount of voltage. I have beat it to death in this thread, but the Z77 extreme 4 has a voltage reading problem, where the voltage displayed in software is actually lower than what is being delivered. My guess is that you are pumping ~1.5 volts through your chip, which is generally inadvisable for extended periods of time. I would back down the voltage to 1.35ish and see what you can get stable.

This voltage error is well documented by several people with the issue in this thread, myself included. As well as Sin0822 (I Think that is his name) who did a video review and documented it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1333812/asrock-z77-extreme4-z77-extreme6-review Dont get me wrong, its a great board, but this is an issue you should seriously consider, given the high voltage you are seeing already reported.


----------



## bkvamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.42? That is a hefty amount of voltage. I have beat it to death in this thread, but the Z77 extreme 4 has a voltage reading problem, where the voltage displayed in software is actually lower than what is being delivered. My guess is that you are pumping ~1.5 volts through your chip, which is generally inadvisable for extended periods of time. I would back down the voltage to 1.35ish and see what you can get stable.
> 
> This voltage error is well documented by several people with the issue in this thread, myself included. As well as Sin0822 (I Think that is his name) who did a video review and documented it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1333812/asrock-z77-extreme4-z77-extreme6-review Dont get me wrong, its a great board, but this is an issue you should seriously consider, given the high voltage you are seeing already reported.


Thanks a lot for the feedback, did not realise that the difference was so large. I noticed a discrepancy between the values reported by each core and the vCore reported by the motherboard. I am not using the vCore reported by the Motherboard sensor, but rather the values reported by the CPU, does that make a difference? The total offset I am using is +25mV, so I guess the Base voltage must be pretty high then?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkvamme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.42? That is a hefty amount of voltage. I have beat it to death in this thread, but the Z77 extreme 4 has a voltage reading problem, where the voltage displayed in software is actually lower than what is being delivered. My guess is that you are pumping ~1.5 volts through your chip, which is generally inadvisable for extended periods of time. I would back down the voltage to 1.35ish and see what you can get stable.
> 
> This voltage error is well documented by several people with the issue in this thread, myself included. As well as Sin0822 (I Think that is his name) who did a video review and documented it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1333812/asrock-z77-extreme4-z77-extreme6-review Dont get me wrong, its a great board, but this is an issue you should seriously consider, given the high voltage you are seeing already reported.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the feedback, did not realise that the difference was so large. I noticed a discrepancy between the values reported by each core and the vCore reported by the motherboard. I am not using the vCore reported by the Motherboard sensor, but rather the values reported by the CPU, does that make a difference? The total offset I am using is +25mV, so I guess the Base voltage must be pretty high then?
Click to expand...

you cannot know the real voltage being supplied without a DMM. Neither BIOS nor CPU-Z will report the voltage correctly. It can be wildly low, as much as .1V.


----------



## bkvamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you cannot know the real voltage being supplied without a DMM. Neither BIOS nor CPU-Z will report the voltage correctly. It can be wildly low, as much as .1V.


I am not using CPU-z, but HWinfo which accesses the sensor in the CPU (I believe). I have a digital multimeter, but I don't know where to probe the motherboard to obtain the voltages, could you point it out to me on a picture?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you cannot know the real voltage being supplied without a DMM. Neither BIOS nor CPU-Z will report the voltage correctly. It can be wildly low, as much as .1V.


Hi,
Thanks again. Do you have a picture showing where I can connect up my DMM?

Essentially, I have two different vCore readings in HWiNFO/CPU-Z



This is under full load in Prime95.

The CPU-Z Core Voltage follows the voltage reported by the motherboards vCore sensor, which is way off, 15mV-23mV in my case, which coincidently is about the same as my turbo clock voltage offset (+23). I have never thrusted this reading, as the reported CPU temperatures from the same sensor are also way off. I rely on the Intel Core VIDs, which should report the theoretical voltages. As I am currently on Level 2 LLC, I assume that they would be lower in real life, but it never hurts to confirm.

The voltage reported by the vCore from the MB sensor is 1.400-1.408V.

Essentially, the voltage reported by CPU-Z is 1.408-1.416, and the voltage reported by


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkvamme*
> 
> Essentially, I have two different vCore readings in HWiNFO/CPU-Z


And neither one is correct



any of the two pairs right there will work. doesn't matter which is +/- , as it will just show negative if its reversed, but the numbers will still be correct. Its a small area, so be careful, you dont want to slip and short it.


----------



## bkvamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> And neither one is correct
> 
> 
> 
> any of the two pairs right there will work. doesn't matter which is +/- , as it will just show negative if its reversed, but the numbers will still be correct. Its a small area, so be careful, you dont want to slip and short it.


Gotcha. To gain access to the back of the motherboard, I have to disassemble the entire system, so I am going to drop it. Changing the LLC Level from 2 to 3 gave me a stable overclock of 4.6GHz, and reported VCore by the motherboard is 1.360. That should leave enough headroom yeah? 100MHz is not worth disassembling the entire PC, and 4.8 and above was never stable for me. Oh well, a 1.2GHz overclock is pretty good aswell


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkvamme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> And neither one is correct
> 
> 
> 
> any of the two pairs right there will work. doesn't matter which is +/- , as it will just show negative if its reversed, but the numbers will still be correct. Its a small area, so be careful, you dont want to slip and short it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha. To gain access to the back of the motherboard, I have to disassemble the entire system, so I am going to drop it. Changing the LLC Level from 2 to 3 gave me a stable overclock of 4.6GHz, and reported VCore by the motherboard is 1.360. That should leave enough headroom yeah? 100MHz is not worth disassembling the entire PC, and 4.8 and above was never stable for me. Oh well, a 1.2GHz overclock is pretty good aswell
Click to expand...

Your chip will likely last longer. Hate being a drag, but did not want to see you fry it because of a voltage reporting issue. 4.6-4.7 is a tiny difference, around 2%, which wont likely translate to even 1fps.


----------



## bkvamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Your chip will likely last longer. Hate being a drag, but did not want to see you fry it because of a voltage reporting issue. 4.6-4.7 is a tiny difference, around 2%, which wont likely translate to even 1fps.


No problem at all mate. Just glad you did! Would've sucked big time to fry my chip. Did some benchmarking at both 4.6 and 4.7, and differences was indeed negligible. In the end I am aiming for a 24/7 stable OC, and 4.6 is more than well enough for me. The previous owner only managed 4.2, so I am very pleased!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkvamme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Your chip will likely last longer. Hate being a drag, but did not want to see you fry it because of a voltage reporting issue. 4.6-4.7 is a tiny difference, around 2%, which wont likely translate to even 1fps.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all mate. Just glad you did! Would've sucked big time to fry my chip. Did some benchmarking at both 4.6 and 4.7, and differences was indeed negligible. In the end I am aiming for a 24/7 stable OC, and 4.6 is more than well enough for me. The previous owner only managed 4.2, so I am very pleased!
Click to expand...

Nice! I got pretty lucky with my z77 setup, although I am no longer on my ASRock board (bent pins...ops!) I can finally see my true VCore in Windows. This is 24 hr stable too! Not so much luck on my x99 setup, topped out at [email protected] 1.32


----------



## Qlii256

I'm having troubles with my i5 2500k overclocked at 4.5 GHz. I get small lockups while playing games like BF3 and BF4. It's not the game that's locking up, it's my mouse AND keyboard (both from Logitech) that are 'lagging'. When I'm waling ingame, suddenly I keep walking in the direction I was, and I cannot change movement or do any other keyboard action for a smal second (usally 1.5 seconds). At the same time, the mouse movement stops working.

I have no idea why this is, it's only my mouse and keyboard locking up while gaming. I can see the task manager is always giving me 100 % cpu usage while playing these games, even when overclocked. So I though I needed a new cpu, but what turns out is that my cpu is actually at a lower usage then the Windows Task Manager tells me. This is faulty, because the Maximum speed that the Task Manager reads is 3.30 GHz (the default for my cpu). So, while gaming my frequency goes up to 4.50 GHz, resulting in the Task Manager thinking I'm running at a higher speed then the maximum, which results in 100 % cpu while no process shows me that high cpu.

CPU-Z or HWMonitor gave me the right amount of cpu usage/load, and it does not go above 84 %, which is still good, but it doesn't explain my keyboard and mouse lockup. I hope someone can help me with that. I have installed the latest Logitech Gaming Software and both my mice and keyboard-drivers are up-to-date!


----------



## deepor

Get the program named "LatencyMon". Let it do its stuff by clicking the start button in its toolbar. If you are lucky, what it displays on the "drivers" tab will give you a hint about what device and driver you should look at. Then search for people discussing that device, try updating its driver, etc.


----------



## Qlii256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Get the program named "LatencyMon". Let it do its stuff by clicking the start button in its toolbar. If you are lucky, what it displays on the "drivers" tab will give you a hint about what device and driver you should look at. Then search for people discussing that device, try updating its driver, etc.


Thanks for your reply! I'm running this program, and just got a lock-up from my mouse and keyboard ingame (it does not happen in the menus, only while actually gaming). In the drivers tab, should I order then by ISR count or DPC count in order to know the faulty driver?

EDIT:

Then Main tab tells me this after the lockup:

Your system appears to be having trouble handling real-time audio and other tasks. You are likely to experience buffer underruns appearing as drop outs, clicks or pops. One or more DPC routines that belong to a driver running in your system appear to be executing for too long. One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. Check for BIOS updates.

Should I disable CPU throttling? And both in BIOS and Windows? I have the latest BIOS update installed already.

EDIT2: Another thing I've noticed. The highest DPC count is the USBPORT.SYS driver (USB 1.1 & 2.0 Port Driver).


----------



## deepor

You should order the table by "highest execution".

What you see on the drivers tab is only the real problem if it is a very high number that's displayed over there for a driver. If it's not something that's several milliseconds or a second or whatnot, then the problem is something else.

If you think overclocking is causing this, did you try to see what happens if you go back to the default settings in the BIOS?


----------



## Qlii256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> You should order the table by "highest execution".
> 
> What you see on the drivers tab is only the real problem if it is a very high number that's displayed over there for a driver. If it's not something that's several milliseconds or a second or whatnot, then the problem is something else.
> 
> If you think overclocking is causing this, did you try to see what happens if you go back to the default settings in the BIOS?


Ordered by highest execution, I get nvlddmkm.sys at top with 2.392165 highest execution (ms) and USBPORT.SYS as second with 0.264818 ms. I do not know if this is a problem?

I will now try with my stock speeds and report back!

BTW: is it normal that Windows Task Manager shows Maximum speed as the default max. speed of my cpu, and now the new oc'ed one? This is causing the Task Manager showing 100 % cpu usage while it should only be 80 %.


----------



## deepor

I don't know about the CPU speed causing a problem with misreporting usage. The usage should be about the percentage the CPU spends running vs. being stopped and waiting for a new job.

For the Task Manager, make sure you split the graph into four graphs for the four cores. That option is in the right-click menu of the graph. It shouldn't be strange that one core is at 100% usage while a game is running.


----------



## Qlii256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I don't know about the CPU speed causing a problem with misreporting usage. The usage should be about the percentage the CPU spends running vs. being stopped and waiting for a new job.
> 
> For the Task Manager, make sure you split the graph into four graphs for the four cores. That option is in the right-click menu of the graph. It shouldn't be strange that one core is at 100% usage while a game is running.


Thanks for the info! I have the 4 cores split in the Task Manager. All of then are at 100 % while gaming. Using HWMonitor I can see the 'real?' cpu load/usage is at aprox. 80 %.

EDIT: just played a short round on BF3 with stock speeds (bios defaults etc.) and I still got the mouse and keyboard lockups! So, it's not OC related. I can also confirm the usage in the Windows Task Manager is a lot lower, but the game performance are not as good. This is normal, because of the lower clock speed my cpu can handle at stock. But, the Windows Task Manager just reports the wrong usage percentage calculated by the Maximum speed, which is always the max. speed the the cpu can handle by default. Using HWMonitor or other software, I get the correct cpu usage.

But, I still need to find out what is causing the lockups. Maybe, I should try to reinstall the Logitech Gaming Software? Or my usb drivers?


----------



## bkvamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice! I got pretty lucky with my z77 setup, although I am no longer on my ASRock board (bent pins...ops!) I can finally see my true VCore in Windows. This is 24 hr stable too! Not so much luck on my x99 setup, topped out at [email protected] 1.32


Wow, that is a nice overclock! Was able to run Prime95 Blend with 8192MB memory usage for 5 hours before it froze. Could very, very well be caused by the fact that there is very little ventilation in the room if no windows are open, and temps got too high. Stable enough for my use. No folding planned


----------



## Qlii256

Whuuut, I can confirm removing the Logitech Gaming Software also completely removes the keyboard and mouse lockups. I have no idea why or how, but it simply works! I am now thinking of a way to fix this, because it's very annoying I cannot use any of the special gaming features







(not that I use macro keys etc.).

EDIT: I yelled to fast







. The issue is still there in BF4. I am out of any ideas, what could be causing this problem? (I know this is not the thread I should be asking this)


----------



## ihatelolcats

edit: read the thread

my cpu gets to 87C at 3.8ghz 1.160v. normal?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> edit: read the thread
> 
> my cpu gets to 87C at 3.8ghz 1.160v. normal?


That is a bit warm, if this is during a P95 stress test then you are fine, but it might be time to upgrade your cooling solution.


----------



## bkvamme

@inedenimadam - My temps hovers around 60-70deg C in Prime95, is that OK? Just very surprised that the temps jump up so much whenever load is applied to the CPU. My previous CPU (FX-6350) was a lot more "stable" in that regard, in the way that temps gradually increased, when load was applied.


----------



## Raidrr

Hello,

i started another attempt to overclock my i2500k. In previous attempts i never could get it stable. I ran prime for 12 hours and it was stable, so im optimistic this time, but only time and gaming will tell if its stable.
I wanted to know if theses temps and especiall voltages are ok for everyday use. i probably can lower it at some point when im sure its stable but i just wanted to know from you guys if these are ok for now. keep in mind it was almost 30°C in my room.



Thanks for the help


----------



## bkvamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidrr*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i started another attempt to overclock my i2500k. In previous attempts i never could get it stable. I ran prime for 12 hours and it was stable, so im optimistic this time, but only time and gaming will tell if its stable.
> I wanted to know if theses temps and especiall voltages are ok for everyday use. i probably can lower it at some point when im sure its stable but i just wanted to know from you guys if these are ok for now. keep in mind it was almost 30°C in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help


Temps appear to be within limits, one of the cores tipped over 80degC, but at a 12hr run at 30degC ambient, this is almost to be expected. I had very similar temps with my CPU on water, not sure which cooling you have. As for the voltage, I am not too sure. If the reported voltage is correct, you should be good to go. However, my Z77 Extreme4 board has really bad VCore monitoring, and this might affect your board aswell.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidrr*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i started another attempt to overclock my i2500k. In previous attempts i never could get it stable. I ran prime for 12 hours and it was stable, so im optimistic this time, but only time and gaming will tell if its stable.
> I wanted to know if theses temps and especiall voltages are ok for everyday use. i probably can lower it at some point when im sure its stable but i just wanted to know from you guys if these are ok for now. keep in mind it was almost 30°C in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help


You're covering up CPU-z but it looks like you are using a 42 multi at 1.36v? Voltage is very high for that multiplier unless your chip is a bad overclocker.

What Offset and Turbo are you using?

What CPU cooler do you have ?


----------



## Raidrr

I'm mainly concered with the voltages other then vcore (cpuz and hwmonitor both say around 1,35V unter load, so i should be good), cause i really dont know what they should be. I jumped into the bios and took some shots from my oc settings. I put +0,008V on turbo voltage and + 0,010V on offset. Funny thing is, after I exited bios my pc failed to boot for 4 times. then i reentered the bios, loaded the settings i just saved (before he failed to boot) and he started again with the same settings, very strange. i hope this was a one time incident.

either way here are the pics from my oc settings, maybe you guys can tell me if this seems ok for everyday use.
i followed this guide pretty much on almost everything







.

i intentionally chose higher voltages because i wanted to see if im able to get an oc stable for once. i failed like 2-3 times. when i think its stable i can lower the voltage a bit. My cpu cooler is a Thermalright HR-02 Macho, here is also my Spec http://www.sysprofile.de/id55896 (its a little outdated, but cpu and mainboard are still the same)


----------



## Raidrr

OK so the failed to boot issue wasnt a one time thing. Sometimes when i have to restart the pc it shuts down. Then it tries to reboot multiple times. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doenst. When I enter the BIOS and exit it with the same oc settings, it works again. When i turn my pc completely off, it usually starts without an issue. Does anyone have an idea what can cause this. My OC is stable atm when the pc is running, 12+ hrs prime95, gaming csgo and ARK.

Regards

raidrr


----------



## bkvamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raidrr*
> 
> OK so the failed to boot issue wasnt a one time thing. Sometimes when i have to restart the pc it shuts down. Then it tries to reboot multiple times. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doenst. When I enter the BIOS and exit it with the same oc settings, it works again. When i turn my pc completely off, it usually starts without an issue. Does anyone have an idea what can cause this. My OC is stable atm when the pc is running, 12+ hrs prime95, gaming csgo and ARK.
> 
> Regards
> 
> raidrr


Seems like you have a chip that doesn't like overclocking. When it doesn't start, is that a black screen before the BIOS, or BSOD?


----------



## Gaucho

When you opt for OFFSET instead of FIXED Vcore, how do you determine what is the actual vcore of the CPU ? Because with OFFSET you just set it to + or - . But how do I set it manually to, say, 1.3V?

(with FIXED you can do that)

Regards,


----------



## bkvamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaucho*
> 
> When you opt for OFFSET instead of FIXED Vcore, how do you determine what is the actual vcore of the CPU ? Because with OFFSET you just set it to + or - . But how do I set it manually to, say, 1.3V?
> 
> (with FIXED you can do that)
> 
> Regards,


You can't, that's the purpose of having two different modes. The actual voltage will vary on the vDroop, and you best guess is to read off the vCore sensor on the motherboard. You could also use a multimeter, but this is for advanced users, as you risk shorting the motherboard if the probes slip.


----------



## Gaucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkvamme*
> 
> You can't, that's the purpose of having two different modes. The actual voltage will vary on the vDroop, and you best guess is to read off the vCore sensor on the motherboard. You could also use a multimeter, but this is for advanced users, as you risk shorting the motherboard if the probes slip.


So what is the actual advantage in using the OFFSET option instead of FIXED?

It seems that with FIXED you can control the voltage - at least you can see it with your own eyes on the BIOS


----------



## bkvamme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaucho*
> 
> So what is the actual advantage in using the OFFSET option instead of FIXED?
> 
> It seems that with FIXED you can control the voltage - at least you can see it with your own eyes on the BIOS


To my understanding (please correct me if I'm wrong here), each individual CPU has different voltage requirements from the factory due to the behaviour of each chip. By using offset, you increase the voltage by a given amount from the factory settings. Also, I believe that as the load on the CPU decreases, the multiplier and the voltage is decreased accordingly, while with the fixed voltage, it runs at that voltage at any load.

Also, you are only defining the theoretical voltage when using fixed value (same with offset) the real voltage will depend on the vDroop.


----------



## bkvamme

Hopefully I don't jinx this, but I am one hour and forty minutes away from a 4.6GHz overclock stable through 24h of Prime95 blend (with settings recommended in OP.)

Going for gold


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkvamme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gaucho*
> 
> So what is the actual advantage in using the OFFSET option instead of FIXED?
> 
> It seems that with FIXED you can control the voltage - at least you can see it with your own eyes on the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> To my understanding (please correct me if I'm wrong here), each individual CPU has different voltage requirements from the factory due to the behaviour of each chip. By using offset, you increase the voltage by a given amount from the factory settings. Also, I believe that as the load on the CPU decreases, the multiplier and the voltage is decreased accordingly, while with the fixed voltage, it runs at that voltage at any load.
> 
> Also, you are only defining the theoretical voltage when using fixed value (same with offset) the real voltage will depend on the vDroop.
Click to expand...

You are correct, that number set by intel is VID. Laoaded VCore=VID+offset+turbo. Idle Vcore=VID+offset. Turbo is really the way to get your loaded VCore stable, but you still need to apply some number to offset to keep the motherboard from applying whatever arbitrary amount of voltage is wants to.

The advantage of offset and turbo is power savings, and a cooler chip at idle.


----------



## bkvamme

Bam!

Just hit 24hrs at 4.6GHz.

Screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/PLOPr1o.png
Screenshot2: http://i.imgur.com/B4tLHdJ.png
Prime95 log: http://pastebin.com/tyScujfg

HWinfo log was a bit too large (35mb) to add to pastebin









Will try to lower turbo voltage now, the vcore might be a bit too high for long term, although I am only planning to have this chip for one, maybe two more years.


----------



## Raidrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkvamme*
> 
> Seems like you have a chip that doesn't like overclocking. When it doesn't start, is that a black screen before the BIOS, or BSOD?


No BSOD, and I didnt notice anything different (Blackscreens ect) except the pc didnt start properly. It happend again yesterday after i exited windows setup. he wouldnt boot the first 2 times, but managed it in the third try. after that it never happend again, i booted my pc today without a problem and restarted it multiple times.

thanks for the help btw


----------



## Gaucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are correct, that number set by intel is VID. Laoaded VCore=VID+offset+turbo. Idle Vcore=VID+offset. Turbo is really the way to get your loaded VCore stable, but you still need to apply some number to offset to keep the motherboard from applying whatever arbitrary amount of voltage is wants to.
> 
> The advantage of offset and turbo is power savings, and a cooler chip at idle.


Nice, and how do I find out what is the VID of my CPU. so I can take into account on the math VID+offset+turbo? Where is it stated?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaucho*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are correct, that number set by intel is VID. Laoaded VCore=VID+offset+turbo. Idle Vcore=VID+offset. Turbo is really the way to get your loaded VCore stable, but you still need to apply some number to offset to keep the motherboard from applying whatever arbitrary amount of voltage is wants to.
> 
> The advantage of offset and turbo is power savings, and a cooler chip at idle.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, and how do I find out what is the VID of my CPU. so I can take into account on the math VID+offset+turbo? Where is it stated?
Click to expand...

You dont need to. The only number you really need to worry about is VCore, which can been seen in CPU-Z. However, you could subtract your offset+ turbo to get the VID, or use HWinfo64. But again, knowing VID wont help you overclock. Stick to a very small offset, and then add turbo until you get your desired multiplier stable.


----------



## ihatelolcats

so when i run prime, the temp goes up dramatically when new tests start. it will be going good at 70C then 85 then 95+, in steps. i don't remember that happening on my amd


----------



## deepor

Look at the "FFT size" that the prime95 threads are currently working on. The smaller the size, the higher the temperatures will be. Things can get very hot for the 8K size, much hotter than what you will see anywhere else while using the CPU for other programs.


----------



## FAUguy

I have been using a 2600K at 4.6GHz with an ASRock Fatal1ty Z68 Pro Gen 3 for the past four years.
This week I purchased a 3770K 3230B665 off eBay and am trying to use this guide for an OC of 4.6 or higher.
Right now I have the multiplier at 46, voltage offset at +.005v, turbo at .008v, and LLC 3. When I do a stress test under IBT or Prime, the voltage shown in CPUZ is 1.312v and temps are almost 90c using my NH-D14.
Even though everything has passed and stable at this point, those voltage and temps look horrible compared to what most other people are getting.
And if try to OC at 4.7 or higher, none of the stress tests will pass or BSOD, regardless of what I set the offset voltage or turbo voltage to.
At this point, I'm not sure if this 3770K chip I got is just not good for OC, or my MB doesn't OC well.


----------



## deepor

Perhaps try enabling the "PLL overvoltage" setting? To decide if it might be needed or not, you could try to compare the best possible settings for x46 and x45 multipliers. If there's a strangely large jump in Vcore needed to make things run stable, this might point to the need of tweaking settings other than just core voltage.

For example, I noticed a certain multiplier running fine at 1.28V Vcore for me, but the next one suddenly needed 1.38V to run stable. PLL overvoltage and maybe slightly increasing VCCIO or VCCSA is what made Vcore 1.34V instead of 1.38V possible (I ran a 24 hour prime95 test only with all three tweaked, so sadly can't say 100% if just PLL overvoltage alone was enough).

Note: I don't have an ASRock board right now.


----------



## FAUguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Perhaps try enabling the "PLL overvoltage" setting? To decide if it might be needed or not, you could try to compare the best possible settings for x46 and x45 multipliers. If there's a strangely large jump in Vcore needed to make things run stable, this might point to the need of tweaking settings other than just core voltage.
> 
> For example, I noticed a certain multiplier running fine at 1.28V Vcore for me, but the next one suddenly needed 1.38V to run stable. PLL overvoltage and maybe slightly increasing VCCIO or VCCSA is what made Vcore 1.34V instead of 1.38V possible (I ran a 24 hour prime95 test only with all three tweaked, so sadly can't say 100% if just PLL overvoltage alone was enough).
> 
> Note: I don't have an ASRock board right now.


I'll give that a try. As of yet for the past 3 days I've yet to find a fully stable OC at 4.6GHz with the 3770K, while the 2600K was easily set to 4.6 and was stable for years.
I'd be interested if anyone with the 3770K and ASRock Z68 Fatal1ty Pro Gen 3 what their OC settings are.


----------



## FAUguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Perhaps try enabling the "PLL overvoltage" setting? To decide if it might be needed or not, you could try to compare the best possible settings for x46 and x45 multipliers. If there's a strangely large jump in Vcore needed to make things run stable, this might point to the need of tweaking settings other than just core voltage.
> 
> For example, I noticed a certain multiplier running fine at 1.28V Vcore for me, but the next one suddenly needed 1.38V to run stable. PLL overvoltage and maybe slightly increasing VCCIO or VCCSA is what made Vcore 1.34V instead of 1.38V possible (I ran a 24 hour prime95 test only with all three tweaked, so sadly can't say 100% if just PLL overvoltage alone was enough).
> 
> Note: I don't have an ASRock board right now.


So it's been about two weeks now.
I've had success at 4.5GHz, but I'm still having a hard time finding a stable 4.6 OC.

Here are the settings that I've been using for 4.5GHz for a few days, stable with Prime95 24hr and IBT at 12hr.
Voltage offset +.005v, Turbo voltage +.008v, LLC 5, CPU PLL 1.750v (lowered from Auto 1.832v), VCC VTT 1.05v Auto, PCH 1.059v Auto, VCCSA 0.925v Auto), DRAM 1.650v 16GB @ 2200MHz.
With those settings, IBT shows 1.248-1.256v with temp of 79c, and Prime shows 1.240-1.248v with temp of 79c. Idle is 1.136-1.160v.

I first tried LLC at 2, then went down to 3, 4, and ended up with it at 5 (the lowest) as any higher was causing too much voltage and the system to be unstable and kept failing Prime and IBT after 30-90min.
I did try to increase the VCC-VTT and VCCSA as you suggested, but it didn't do help with a 4.6 OC, as that keeps failing.
I've increased the Turbo from +.008 up to +.043 in steps, and still 4.6GHz fails.


----------



## FAUguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FAUguy*
> 
> So it's been about two weeks now.
> I've had success at 4.5GHz, but I'm still having a hard time finding a stable 4.6 OC.
> 
> Here are the settings that I've been using for 4.5GHz for a few days, stable with Prime95 24hr and IBT at 12hr.
> Voltage offset +.005v, Turbo voltage +.008v, LLC 5, CPU PLL 1.750v (lowered from Auto 1.832v), VCC VTT 1.05v Auto, PCH 1.059v Auto, VCCSA 0.925v Auto), DRAM 1.650v 16GB @ 2200MHz.
> With those settings, IBT shows 1.248-1.256v with temp of 79c, and Prime shows 1.240-1.248v with temp of 79c. Idle is 1.136-1.160v.
> 
> I first tried LLC at 2, then went down to 3, 4, and ended up with it at 5 (the lowest) as any higher was causing too much voltage and the system to be unstable and kept failing Prime and IBT after 30-90min.
> I did try to increase the VCC-VTT and VCCSA as you suggested, but it didn't do help with a 4.6 OC, as that keeps failing.
> I've increased the Turbo from +.008 up to +.043 in steps, and still 4.6GHz fails.


This makes no sense to me. I've been using these above settings for 4.5GHz for a few days. Everything has passed, IBT and Prime 95. Today when I turn my system on I start up Prime and it fails after 2-5 min. Same thing with IBT. I lower it down to 4.4 and and get a BSOD while windows loads. Upped the voltage, now windows loads but prime still fails.

I don't get how I can get 4.5GHz and it is working fine about 4 day, even 24hr of Prime passed and a few hours of IBT, but today both keep failing withing a few minutes of starting the stress test.


----------



## deepor

Does everything work right at default settings and without any overclock?

Can your board/BIOS do a fixed voltage instead of offset stuff? You could try to experiment with that a bit. Perhaps there's a problem that only shows up because of voltage changing when the CPU speed or power state changes.


----------



## FAUguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Does everything work right at default settings and without any overclock?
> 
> Can your board/BIOS do a fixed voltage instead of offset stuff? You could try to experiment with that a bit. Perhaps there's a problem that only shows up because of voltage changing when the CPU speed or power state changes.


I loaded the bios and cpu defaults earlier. So far a few hours later, Prime and IBT have been running fine. It's showing IBT with 1.176-1.192v (37x) and Prime with 1.168-1.176v (37x), it never goes up to 39x?
I can try a fixed voltage instead of the offset, which is what I was trying in the first post with a cpu offset of +.005 and only upping the turbo voltage.

Edit:
This is really getting to me. Even with the CPU and BIOS at stock default settings, tonight I ran Prime again, and after 8 minutes, Thread #4 of 8 failed, then a few minutes later another thread failed. After an hour, only 4 threads were still going.
At this point I'm not sure if this 3770K 3230B that I paid $290 off eBay has been burned to death by its previous owners, or if the issue is with my motherboard (ASRock Fatal1ty Z68 Pro Gen 3) or if its my Mushkin Redline RAM. So I've been running some RAM tests with MemTest 86.
So far it has found errors, but I'm not sure its in the CPU's L1/L2/L3 Cache or with my 16GB Mushkin:
Test 8 : Address: 3CBF5F33C Expected: 076F2F4 Actual: 074F2BF4 CPU: 3
Test 9 : Address: 2799FD47C Expected: 2481ED30 Actual: 2411ED30 CPU: 7

After MemTest86 completed, this was the results:
Test # Tests Passed Errors
Test 0 [Address test, walking ones, 1 CPU] 4/4 (100%) 0
Test 1 [Address test, own address, 1 CPU] 4/4 (100%) 0
Test 2 [Address test, own address] 4/4 (100%) 0
Test 3 [Moving inversions, ones & zeroes] 3/3 (100%) 0
Test 4 [Moving inversions, 8-bit pattern] 3/3 (100%) 0
Test 5 [Moving inversions, random pattern] 3/3 (100%) 0
Test 6 [Block move, 64-byte blocks] 2/3 (66%) 6
Test 7 [Moving inversions, 32-bit pattern] 1/3 (33%) 49
Test 8 [Random number sequence] 0/3 (0%) 149
Test 9 [Modulo 20, ones & zeros] 0/3 (0%) 28
Test 10 [Bit fade test, 2 patterns, 1 CPU] 3/3 (100%) 0
Test 13 [Hammer test] 2/2 (100%) 0

So Test 6, 7, 8, and 9 had quite a large amount of errors. I guess the next step is to contact Mushkin since the RAM is 3 years old and has a lifetime warranty. Hopefully they can replace this RAM and that will solve the problems with the system being stable.


----------



## deepor

I would experiment some more with the RAM. Check it out without XMP profile enabled. It should then run at 1600 MHz or so. If you still find errors, try it with just one stick at a time. It's unlikely that both sticks are broken at the same time, so if the RAM is at fault, only one should be broken. If you find that both of them don't run right, then it's likely something else about the CPU or board that's at fault.

Another thing is, I think it's not unusual that the CPU itself has a low limit about what RAM speeds it can do. The parts in the CPU talking to RAM are officially only supposed to do 1333 MHz or 1600 MHz at most. When you use 2133 MHz RAM, those parts doing the communication are basically overclocked. There is a certain point where it will simply not work anymore. Similar to what happens when you increase the core speeds, you can also try to get it to run stable at higher speeds by increasing the voltage for those parts of the CPU. I'm not 100% sure what voltage setting that is. I think it is VCCSA.

What I wanted to suggest with that last paragraph is that the RAM might be completely fine (meaning it tested stable at 2133 MHz at Mushkin's factory), and sending it back to Mushkin for RMA would be a mistake and pointless.


----------



## FAUguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I would experiment some more with the RAM. Check it out without XMP profile enabled. It should then run at 1600 MHz or so. If you still find errors, try it with just one stick at a time. It's unlikely that both sticks are broken at the same time, so if the RAM is at fault, only one should be broken. If you find that both of them don't run right, then it's likely something else about the CPU or board that's at fault.
> 
> Another thing is, I think it's not unusual that the CPU itself has a low limit about what RAM speeds it can do. The parts in the CPU talking to RAM are officially only supposed to do 1333 MHz or 1600 MHz at most. When you use 2133 MHz RAM, those parts doing the communication are basically overclocked. There is a certain point where it will simply not work anymore. Similar to what happens when you increase the core speeds, you can also try to get it to run stable at higher speeds by increasing the voltage for those parts of the CPU. I'm not 100% sure what voltage setting that is. I think it is VCCSA.
> 
> What I wanted to suggest with that last paragraph is that the RAM might be completely fine (meaning it tested stable at 2133 MHz at Mushkin's factory), and sending it back to Mushkin for RMA would be a mistake and pointless.


I had been running the 16GB Mushkin RAM (4 sicks of 4GB) at 2000 MHz with my 2600K at 4.6GHz, even though the RAM is rated for 2133MHz, and every has been fine for years.
Now with the 3770K installed, I'm getting all these issues. Prime and IBT keep failing even though I'm running the CPU at stock speeds, and even when having the RAM set at 1600MHz. So I try over clocking the CPU between 4.0-4.5GHz, and got to what I thought was a stable 4.5 since Prime passed for 24hr, but then the next day when I run it, it kept failing after only a few minutes. I then went back to 4.2 and Prime failed. I reflashed the bios to make sure everything was back to stock, and Prime and IBT was continuing to fail. At that point was when I ran the MemTest and it came up with all those errors.

So with all that, I'm not sure where the problem is, either with the 3770K I purchased being faulty, my ASRock Z68 MB having issues, or my RAM is going bad.
I could try the RAM a stick at a time and run MemTest and see if it comes up with errors.


----------



## deepor

Now that you mention that, another thing I've seen is people saying that they had issues using all four slots of memory compared to just using two of them. There was a work-around to fix that issue, and it involved increasing one of the voltages for the CPU (I'm guessing VCCSA). A while back, you mentioned that you already tried increasing VTT and VCCSA. Perhaps try again as you might have been playing around with overclocking at that time? Try for example VTT 1.080V and VCCSA 0.970V. That's what Intel supposedly recommends as max. values for those, according to a table seen in this thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## FAUguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Now that you mention that, another thing I've seen is people saying that they had issues using all four slots of memory compared to just using two of them. There was a work-around to fix that issue, and it involved increasing one of the voltages for the CPU (I'm guessing VCCSA). A while back, you mentioned that you already tried increasing VTT and VCCSA. Perhaps try again as you might have been playing around with overclocking at that time? Try for example VTT 1.080V and VCCSA 0.970V. That's what Intel supposedly recommends as max. values for those, according to a table seen in this thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


I'll give that a try increasing the VTT and VCCSA.
What's weird though is that today I had the RAM speed set at 1600 MHZ (just like yesterday) and ran the MemTest86 and after a couple hours it didn't have any errors, despite having errors yesterday. So now I have it doing Prime to see if that passes. If it does, then I'll keep the RAM at 1600 for now and try to OC the CPU some and see if it stays stable.

Edit: So far Prime has been stable for 3hr with stock CPU values and RAM at 1600mhz.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Wanted to just check in and thank everyone who keeps helping others in this thread!
You guys are amazing!

Due to life, I'm not online enough so I have closed submissions for the Overclocking Olympics because it's not fair to those who submit and I never respond. Sorry to anyone who didn't get a response.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Anyone know if we can upgrade to windows 10 if we don't have drivers from ASRock for our mobo? I was looking on the ASRock drivers/utilities download page for my Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 mobo and there were no Win 10 driver downloads listed. Should I wait to upgrade my OS for this?


----------



## bahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Anyone know if we can upgrade to windows 10 if we don't have drivers from ASRock for our mobo? I was looking on the ASRock drivers/utilities download page for my Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 mobo and there were no Win 10 driver downloads listed. Should I wait to upgrade my OS for this?


I have the same board. I have had no problems


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Anyone know if we can upgrade to windows 10 if we don't have drivers from ASRock for our mobo? I was looking on the ASRock drivers/utilities download page for my Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 mobo and there were no Win 10 driver downloads listed. Should I wait to upgrade my OS for this?


I am using a OC Formula and Extreme 4 with Windows 10 with no issues. Windows update has been really good so far with drivers.


----------



## Rawr Rawr Rawrs

Im using an Extreme6 Z77 i did the upgrade and never had an issue.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Anyone know if we can upgrade to windows 10 if we don't have drivers from ASRock for our mobo? I was looking on the ASRock drivers/utilities download page for my Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 mobo and there were no Win 10 driver downloads listed. Should I wait to upgrade my OS for this?


Let windows install all of the drivers it can on it's own. If you open device manager and see that you see the little yellow triangle, hunt down the 8.1 drivers, as mostly those will work without issue in 10. There are allot of changes in 10, but there are also allot of similarities, so you should be allright. My z77 has had no issues since RTM with drivers.


----------



## bkvamme

Same here. No problems at all upgrading to Windows 10. I have a ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## RnRollie

same
Win10 managed to sort out the P67 Fatal1ty Pro by itself.
Should be enough for now







Lets worry about tweaking in a few weeks.. for now concentrate on the privacy settings, because by god, win 10 surely "talks" a lot.


----------



## Rawr Rawr Rawrs

I emailed asrock asking about windows 10 drivers. They said they are working on them now and too check the website more often for updates . But that was for my board but I'd assume it would be the same for older ones aswell.


----------



## ihatelolcats

my cpu seems not to want to stay at turbo frequency. what is happening here?


----------



## deepor

I had something like that on an ASRock Z77 Pro4-M. This was a 75€ board, cheapest Z77 I could find basically.

I was guessing that the VRM was overheating, causing the board to throttle the CPU speed to protect itself. The problem with my "VRM was overheating" theory is that I don't know if it's possible for the board to throttle the CPU speed.

I don't remember the voltage. An old spreadsheet I found makes me think it was about 1.21V. The CPU temperature was far away from 105°C, just like in your screenshots.


----------



## ExTaCy1337

Guys I tried overclocking with the "Green" Solution " Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Voltage to +0.004v."
I don't really wanna change the voltages, just keep it there.
I got 3570K with Asrock z77 extreme 4, I got to 4.4 Ghz but got an error on Core#0 after 10 minutes.

Max Temperatures

Core Temp
Core#0 78
Core#1 83
Core#2 83
Core#3 77

HWMonitor
Core#0 72
Core#1 76
Core#2 75
Core#3 70
Package 83

Why so big difference? I can't understand







.

Anyway, got to 4,3 Ghz and 10 minutes no errors.
My problem is, on BIOS Hardware Monitor, *
VCore says +1.016, +1.024, +1.032 (Is it normal that it changes frequently?)
*
CPU-Z reports *under custom stress test*
*
Auto Calibration (Which was identified to be Level 1)
1.208V, 1.216V, 1.224V

Level 2 Calibration
1.184V, 1,192V, 1.200V

Level 3 Calibration
1.168V , 1.176V, 1,184V, 1,192V

Level 4 Calibration
1,152V , 1,160V, 1,168V

Level 5 Calibration
1.128V, 1.136V, 1.144V, 1.152V
*

Why I can't get it to ~1.024 ? Hmm.

CPU-Z Reports under *IDLE Test*

*

Auto calibration (Which was identified to be Level 1)
0.888V, 0.896V, 0.920V, 0.928V

Level 4 calibration
0.888v, 0.912v, 0.920v, 0.928v

Level 5 Calibration
0.880V, 0.888V, 0.896V, 0.920V, 0.928V

*
I guess IDLE are all the same, and calibration works only on load.

Tried also without O/C on stock settings (Most Auto).
Idle
0,872V, 0,880V, 0.896V, 0.904V, 0.928V, 0.944V
Stressed
1.080V, 1.088V, 1.072V

Can anyone advise which one to choose? Thanks


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> my cpu seems not to want to stay at turbo frequency. what is happening here?


Can you post your bios setting so we can look them over?

Whats your Temps?

I would suggest having CPU-z open when stressing your OC.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExTaCy1337*
> 
> Guys I tried overclocking with the "Green" Solution " Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Voltage to +0.004v."
> I don't really wanna change the voltages, just keep it there.
> I got 3570K with Asrock z77 extreme 4, I got to 4.4 Ghz but got an error on Core#0 after 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Max Temperatures
> 
> Core Temp
> Core#0 78
> Core#1 83
> Core#2 83
> Core#3 77
> 
> HWMonitor
> Core#0 72
> Core#1 76
> Core#2 75
> Core#3 70
> Package 83
> 
> Why so big difference? I can't understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway, got to 4,3 Ghz and 10 minutes no errors.
> My problem is, on BIOS Hardware Monitor, *
> VCore says +1.016, +1.024, +1.032 (Is it normal that it changes frequently?)
> *
> CPU-Z reports *under custom stress test*
> *
> Auto Calibration (Which was identified to be Level 1)
> 1.208V, 1.216V, 1.224V
> 
> Level 2 Calibration
> 1.184V, 1,192V, 1.200V
> 
> Level 3 Calibration
> 1.168V , 1.176V, 1,184V, 1,192V
> 
> Level 4 Calibration
> 1,152V , 1,160V, 1,168V
> 
> Level 5 Calibration
> 1.128V, 1.136V, 1.144V, 1.152V
> *
> 
> Why I can't get it to ~1.024 ? Hmm.
> 
> CPU-Z Reports under *IDLE Test*
> 
> *
> 
> Auto calibration (Which was identified to be Level 1)
> 0.888V, 0.896V, 0.920V, 0.928V
> 
> Level 4 calibration
> 0.888v, 0.912v, 0.920v, 0.928v
> 
> Level 5 Calibration
> 0.880V, 0.888V, 0.896V, 0.920V, 0.928V
> 
> *
> I guess IDLE are all the same, and calibration works only on load.
> 
> Tried also without O/C on stock settings (Most Auto).
> Idle
> 0,872V, 0,880V, 0.896V, 0.904V, 0.928V, 0.944V
> Stressed
> 1.080V, 1.088V, 1.072V
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advise which one to choose? Thanks


Did you copy the setting from the first page of the guide?

The BIOS will display the current Vcore not the full load Vcore.

Auto calibration? You mean LLC ? I use Level 3 LLC

Your Idle,full load Vcore, and temps looks fine. Let Prime 95 runs for 6+ hours and see if you get any errors.


----------



## ExTaCy1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Did you copy the setting from the first page of the guide?
> 
> The BIOS will display the current Vcore not the full load Vcore.
> 
> Auto calibration? You mean LLC ? I use Level 3 LLC
> 
> Your Idle,full load Vcore, and temps looks fine. Let Prime 95 runs for 6+ hours and see if you get any errors.


Yeah I copied the settings from the first page of the guide.
Yeah I am talking about LLC levels. LLCalibration







With Auto Calibration I meant I changed the setting to Auto.
Yeah I know that they look fine but I don't know which is the best LLC level to use, because they are all different.

In the guide it says to use the one that's closest to the Bios VCore, but the BIos VCore is like 1.024 , I can't even reach 1.0~ I am always either 0.8 idle or 1.1+ on Load,
I guess current VCore on BIOS is IDLE (1.024) ?

The one that's closest is the level 5

I am kinda confused xD


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> my cpu seems not to want to stay at turbo frequency. what is happening here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post your bios setting so we can look them over?
> 
> Whats your Temps?
> 
> I would suggest having CPU-z open when stressing your OC.
Click to expand...

i just did another test and the first time it throttled back it was 92C. a bit warm but not over the thermal limit right? my bios settings are as recommended in the guide


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExTaCy1337*
> 
> Yeah I copied the settings from the first page of the guide.
> Yeah I am talking about LLC levels. LLCalibration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Auto Calibration I meant I changed the setting to Auto.
> Yeah I know that they look fine but I don't know which is the best LLC level to use, because they are all different.
> 
> In the guide it says to use the one that's closest to the Bios VCore, but the BIos VCore is like 1.024 , I can't even reach 1.0~ I am always either 0.8 idle or 1.1+ on Load,
> I guess current VCore on BIOS is IDLE (1.024) ?
> 
> The one that's closest is the level 5
> 
> I am kinda confused xD


I would suggest leaving it at Level 3 as this is what most people will do. The Vcore displayed in BIOS is the current Vcore that the CPU is using. The system is not at idle when in BIOS so this is why it is higher then the 0.8v in Windows.

Not sure what you mean that you cant reach 1.0v. The Vcore displayed in CPU-z will constantly change depending on CPU load even during a stress test such as P95 (FFT Size changes CPU Load)


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i just did another test and the first time it throttled back it was 92C. a bit warm but not over the thermal limit right? my bios settings are as recommended in the guide


Yes that is getting pretty warm but I would switch to Prime 95 before changing your OC. I have never been a fan of intel burn test due to the excessively high temperatures it produces.

The guide says the throttle for Ivy is at 98 but I would still try to keep it below 90c, preferably in the 85c range.

What cooling do you have ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i just did another test and the first time it throttled back it was 92C. a bit warm but not over the thermal limit right? my bios settings are as recommended in the guide


@deepor hit the nail on the head here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I was guessing that the VRM was overheating, causing the board to throttle the CPU speed to protect itself. .


That board is a 4+1 VRM layout. That is only 4 phases to power the CPU, compared to 8+1 or 8+2 on most overclocking boards. I would not expect much out of that board honestly, or any board with 4 phases for the CPU. Anything past a very mild overclock should really be done using a board with 8 phases to distribute the load and therefor the heat.

If you have a really high RPM fan, you can try pointing it at that heat sink to try and abate the down clocking. But chances are you will need to back the overclock down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 92C.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is getting pretty warm. What cooling do you have ?
Click to expand...

As @lucky023 has pointed out, your core temps are higher than you really want to see as well. Sounds like you have a 'hot mess' (bad pun) of an overclock. Either back the overclock down, or get a better board, and better cooling.


----------



## ihatelolcats

ok thanks for your help.

if my motherboard has temperature sensors on the VRMs then why isnt that information available in the bios?


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ok thanks for your help.
> 
> if my motherboard has temperature sensors on the VRMs then why isnt that information available in the bios?


it might be.... possibly called System or Aux.. anything else as CPU
But it is more likely NOT there if it isn't an OC board.


----------



## Samusaw

Recently I upgraded CPU and got a 3770K. My i5 3570k maximum I got was 4.4 @ 1.288v in my 3770K got 4.5 GHz @ 1.25v this processor is a monster. I decided to come back here because this is the best tutorial and always will be.

A very important detail is the increase or decrease CPU PLL, in my i5 did not get much success. You i7 CPU PLL to put in 1.709v managed to get a Vcore more than desired.

I say that anyone who has failed to deliver even keep trying .... this tutorial is the key to success.

Multi 45x
additional turbo boost + 0.004v
Offset + 0.005v
CPU PLL 1.709v
C states like tutorial
LLC level 2

This make my 4.5ghz possible. 1GHZ over was very good for me


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That board is a 4+1 VRM layout. That is only 4 phases to power the CPU, compared to 8+1 or 8+2 on most overclocking boards. I would not expect much out of that board honestly, or any board with 4 phases for the CPU. Anything past a very mild overclock should really be done using a board with 8 phases to distribute the load and therefor the heat.


I totally missed that he had a Z75 board


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> ok thanks for your help.
> 
> if my motherboard has temperature sensors on the VRMs then why isnt that information available in the bios?
> 
> 
> 
> it might be.... possibly called System or Aux.. anything else as CPU
> But it is more likely NOT there if it isn't an OC board.
Click to expand...

if it doesn't have temp sensors how does it know when to throttle


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if it doesn't have temp sensors how does it know when to throttle


It obviously does have sensors, but they are perhaps just not exposed. They have to be wired to the SuperIO chip that's on the board (that's the one that HWINFO shows in its sensor window as the motherboard section), or there have to be some additional controllers that are also connected to some communication bus on the board that leads into the chipset (this would show up as a separate section in HWINFO for each additional controller).

Can you check if there's a mysterious, unknown temperature reading showing up in HWINFO in the motherboard section, a temperature reading that's first very low when the machine was idle for a long time, but then getting very hot over perhaps five minutes of IBT running its stress test? I remember on my board that I was talking about, the speed throttling didn't immediately start and there was at least one single IBT run at 4096 MB memory use where the CPU kept being fast (this was around 1.21V Vcore).

The thing is, the problem on that board I'm talking about had this behavior:

(1) I tried touching the heat-sink of the VRM and it was very hot. I was afraid to get burned. In comparison, on my current, more expensive board, things are just warm over there.

(2) Running the PC with an open case, the throttling took a bit longer to show up.

I think (2) points to some part on the board overheating and being the cause of the throttling. Even if I never heard of the board being able to override the speed of the CPU dynamically, meaning I have no explanation how this could be technically done, I feel nothing else makes sense for what's seen in (2).

I think it was the VRM because of (1). It was the only area on the board that was so hot that it was scary to touch.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I totally missed that he had a Z75 board


Not even all Z77 boards come with 8+1 or 8+2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> if it doesn't have temp sensors how does it know when to throttle


It does, you just might not be able to access the readout. There are allot of motherboards on the market, which means a huge amount of sensors to try and validate and put into their software. Often times on less prolific boards, the sensor will be mislabeled, or not be able to be read in software at all. You can help the software developer (and the community) by sending them an email once you get the sensor pinned down, and maybe it will be read correctly in an update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> (1) I tried touching the heat-sink of the VRM and it was very hot. I was afraid to get burned. In comparison, on my current, more expensive board, things are just warm over there.
> 
> (2) Running the PC with an open case, the throttling took a bit longer to show up.
> 
> I think (2) points to some part on the board overheating and being the cause of the throttling. Even if I never heard of the board being able to override the speed of the CPU dynamically, meaning I have no explanation how this could be technically done, I feel nothing else makes sense for what's seen in (2).
> 
> I think it was the VRM because of (1). It was the only area on the board that was so hot that it was scary to touch.


You should do like deepor here, get close to the VRM sink (careful, it may burn you) and see if it is super hot. Pull the case door and point a fan at it, see if it takes longer to throttle, or possibly doesn't throttle at all.

Edit:

Just for general knowledge:
You can generally get a VRM count just by looking at a board by counting the chokes (usually black cubes). The VRMs are right behind the chokes, and you have a 1=1 ratio of chokes to VRMs.
Here we have a picture of the infamous Extreme4 that sold like hotcakes, and was really a great deal for what you get.
Counting the chokes, we have 12, so that means the board is 8+4, not even the ROG boards have more than 8 for CPU. If there are 10, you can bet on 8+2, 9 chokes=8+1, 5=4+1, 4=3+1(run like hell from these boards)


----------



## syracuse

I've followed this guide through a few times and have looked at heaps of other stuff on the web, but I still can't work out if my chip is just really really really bad or possibly I need to get a new PSU.
System is 3570k, AsRock Z77 Extreme4 P2.90, 16GB Ripjaws Z 1600 9-9-9-24, Asus GTX 660 and an old Thermaltake Toughpower 850W (rel 2007).

I've got it at 4.2GHz with -0.095 offset LLC Level 2 and it requires 1.232v, which seems ridiculously high for that speed to me. Turbo voltage was either +0.004 or Auto. It passed 20 mins of P95 and BF4 with -0.095. It was passing 20mins P95 with -0.100 but getting WHEA errors with BF4. Still haven't had a chance to do a long prime test.

I went back and did a stress test at stock speed with everything on auto and it using up to 1.184v for just the stock 3.8GHz boost which also seems ridiculous when people can OC to 4.4 with less. LLC defaulted to Level 5, although I'm pretty sure before I started OC'ing it had defaulted to Level 1.... so yeah I have no idea what's going on there

The reason I suspect the PSU is because I found it in a machine someone had thrown out on the side of the road lol, but it seems to work fine and is way below capacity and would've been below capacity in the system I found it in (9800GT, Q6600). I also checked the rail readings in the BIOS and they are well within 5% range.

Doesn't seem right for it to need that much voltage for such low speeds, even if it is a bad chip. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syracuse*
> 
> System is 3570k, AsRock Z77 Extreme4 P2.90


Nice little system
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syracuse*
> 
> getting WHEA errors with BF4.


That is a corrected hardware error, add more voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syracuse*
> 
> LLC


Use LC3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syracuse*
> 
> I suspect the PSU


I doubt that is the issue, but not impossible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syracuse*
> 
> Doesn't seem right for it to need that much voltage for such low speeds, even if it is a bad chip. Anyone have any ideas?


If you are seeing 1.184 at stock, it is just a bad sample. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. Did you buy this chip retail, or did you get it used? Are you reading CPU-Z during load or are you posting your MAX reported voltage?If you want to post some screenshots of your BIOS, we could take a second look at it. I really hope it is something set wrong, because that is a mighty bad sample if you have done everything correct.


----------



## syracuse

Thanks, yeah it's ok I am pretty keen to upgrade though, just bought a GTX970 and was hoping for a good OC lol.

Yeah I read about the WHEA errors. It doesn't crash or anything but I've been checking in event viewer.

You're right, I probably should be using LLC3 but I am getting a bit lazy lol. I was using LLC4 originally which appeared to be stable after short testing at -0.075 offset, 1.224 max vcore (also 4.2). And then skipped straight to LLC2 for no particular reason lol. I will go back and try LLC3 after I take some BIOS screens - also a good idea. One thing I didn't follow in the guide is maxing out the voltage limits - didn't seem necessary to me for a mild OC and I figured there must be a reason they are there.

I bought it new from a shop in November 2013, it's a Costa Rica one though so that could have something to do with it, I've read they're worse. 1.184 was max in HWMonitor but most of the time it was still sitting around 1.176.

BIOS Screens -






UPDATE: OC'd again using LLC3. Passed 1hr Prime blend at 4.2, -0.100 offset, max vcore 1.208, sitting around 1.184-1.192, so just 1 notch higher than the stock vcore. Aaand just went and checked Event viewer as I was about to post that and there's a bunch of WHEA errors lol. Have to bump it up another notch I guess. Seems Prime didn't pick up the errors for some reason. I guess it is probably just a really bad chip


----------



## MadMan420

Hello all,

I think I may be in the same boat as Syracuse is...I have a 3570k with a extreme 4 z77 mobo P2.90 bios and I am getting roughly the same issues. Here are a couple SS's from stock which for some reason when stress testing only pushed the cpu to 3600mhz not 3800 and when I push it to 4000mhz my vcore goes up to 1.224 this is up from 1.112. I have read around that you don't really want to go much higher than 1.25. My settings in bios are basically the same as Syracuse has posted however my LC is at level 3. I did notice that when it was at stock it was set to auto and it was at level 5. The other bad thing about my mobo is that it won't allow for dual channel...have tried multiple sets of ram and none of them will post at all. You will see in the pics that I am running 16gb g.skill trident x 2400mhz memory at 2200mhz as this was the highest frequency I could obtain but its in single channel...whats even more sad is I am using a h100i for cooling the processor and I am getting ridiculous temps...well after the oc that is but I think its from the vcore being so high. I am currently only using artic silver mx-2 paste am going to switch to noctua nt-h1 paste to see if that helps possibly drop it down though I doubt its going to help a lot...from here my next move is going to be a cpu/mobo/ram upgrade but don't have $500 to drop just yet on that...I purchased this system about 2 years ago as well...not exactly sure on what chip I have...when I put the nt-h1 on I'll let u know.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadMan420*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I think I may be in the same boat as Syracuse is...I have a 3570k with a extreme 4 z77 mobo P2.90 bios and I am getting roughly the same issues. Here are a couple SS's from stock which for some reason when stress testing only pushed the cpu to 3600mhz not 3800 and when I push it to 4000mhz my vcore goes up to 1.224 this is up from 1.112. I have read around that you don't really want to go much higher than 1.25. My settings in bios are basically the same as Syracuse has posted however my LC is at level 3. I did notice that when it was at stock it was set to auto and it was at level 5. The other bad thing about my mobo is that it won't allow for dual channel...have tried multiple sets of ram and none of them will post at all. You will see in the pics that I am running 16gb g.skill trident x 2400mhz memory at 2200mhz as this was the highest frequency I could obtain but its in single channel...whats even more sad is I am using a h100i for cooling the processor and I am getting ridiculous temps...well after the oc that is but I think its from the vcore being so high. I am currently only using artic silver mx-2 paste am going to switch to noctua nt-h1 paste to see if that helps possibly drop it down though I doubt its going to help a lot...from here my next move is going to be a cpu/mobo/ram upgrade but don't have $500 to drop just yet on that...I purchased this system about 2 years ago as well...not exactly sure on what chip I have...when I put the nt-h1 on I'll let u know.


You have a 3570k, it shows you on the CPU-Z main window.


----------



## MadMan420

Lol I know that...what I meant was if it was a costa rica chip like Syracuse was talking about as those tend to suck in overclocking...also idea just popped in my head about checking out my girlfriends cpu...she has a 3570k as well but not overclocked...so if I just swap I might be able to get a better chip...


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syracuse*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, yeah it's ok I am pretty keen to upgrade though, just bought a GTX970 and was hoping for a good OC lol.
> 
> Yeah I read about the WHEA errors. It doesn't crash or anything but I've been checking in event viewer.
> 
> You're right, I probably should be using LLC3 but I am getting a bit lazy lol. I was using LLC4 originally which appeared to be stable after short testing at -0.075 offset, 1.224 max vcore (also 4.2). And then skipped straight to LLC2 for no particular reason lol. I will go back and try LLC3 after I take some BIOS screens - also a good idea. One thing I didn't follow in the guide is maxing out the voltage limits - didn't seem necessary to me for a mild OC and I figured there must be a reason they are there.
> 
> I bought it new from a shop in November 2013, it's a Costa Rica one though so that could have something to do with it, I've read they're worse. 1.184 was max in HWMonitor but most of the time it was still sitting around 1.176.
> 
> BIOS Screens -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: OC'd again using LLC3. Passed 1hr Prime blend at 4.2, -0.100 offset, max vcore 1.208, sitting around 1.184-1.192, so just 1 notch higher than the stock vcore. Aaand just went and checked Event viewer as I was about to post that and there's a bunch of WHEA errors lol. Have to bump it up another notch I guess. Seems Prime didn't pick up the errors for some reason. I guess it is probably just a really bad chip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadMan420*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I think I may be in the same boat as Syracuse is...I have a 3570k with a extreme 4 z77 mobo P2.90 bios and I am getting roughly the same issues. Here are a couple SS's from stock which for some reason when stress testing only pushed the cpu to 3600mhz not 3800 and when I push it to 4000mhz my vcore goes up to 1.224 this is up from 1.112. I have read around that you don't really want to go much higher than 1.25. My settings in bios are basically the same as Syracuse has posted however my LC is at level 3. I did notice that when it was at stock it was set to auto and it was at level 5. The other bad thing about my mobo is that it won't allow for dual channel...have tried multiple sets of ram and none of them will post at all. You will see in the pics that I am running 16gb g.skill trident x 2400mhz memory at 2200mhz as this was the highest frequency I could obtain but its in single channel...whats even more sad is I am using a h100i for cooling the processor and I am getting ridiculous temps...well after the oc that is but I think its from the vcore being so high. I am currently only using artic silver mx-2 paste am going to switch to noctua nt-h1 paste to see if that helps possibly drop it down though I doubt its going to help a lot...from here my next move is going to be a cpu/mobo/ram upgrade but don't have $500 to drop just yet on that...I purchased this system about 2 years ago as well...not exactly sure on what chip I have...when I put the nt-h1 on I'll let u know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadMan420*
> 
> [spolier]Lol I know that...what I meant was if it was a costa rica chip like Syracuse was talking about as those tend to suck in overclocking...also idea just popped in my head about checking out my girlfriends cpu...she has a 3570k as well but not overclocked...so if I just swap I might be able to get a better chip...


[/spoiler]
Maybe I'm misunderstanding these posts but my 3570k sits at an OC of 4.2 with just the bios predefined OCing. Am I reading these posts wrong?


----------



## syracuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding these posts but my 3570k sits at an OC of 4.2 with just the bios predefined OCing. Am I reading these posts wrong?


You mean the Turbo 30 thing? I haven't tried it. What is your load vcore and temps with that?

I managed to get mine up to 4.4 stable with an offset of +0.025 but the load vcore was around 1.308 up to a max of 1.316 and the idle vcore was around 1.1, a bit too high I think. LLC2 could probably help lower that idle vcore though but I've just put it back down to 4.2. I got a new case and and liquid cooler which is keeping the temps way lower, at 4.4 with ~1.3 vcore I primed for about 4 hours during a warmish day (~27C) and it stayed below 70C. Something I noticed though which didn't make sense to me is that even with a + offset the vcore was still lower than the VID, I was under the impression that the offset was relative to the VID?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadMan420*
> 
> idea just popped in my head about checking out my girlfriends cpu...she has a 3570k as well but not overclocked...so if I just swap I might be able to get a better chip...


lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syracuse*
> 
> I managed to get mine up to 4.4 stable with an offset of +0.025 but the load vcore was around 1.308 up to a max of 1.316 and the idle vcore was around 1.1, a bit too high I think. LLC2 could probably help lower that idle vcore though but I've just put it back down to 4.2. I got a new case and and liquid cooler which is keeping the temps way lower, at 4.4 with ~1.3 vcore I primed for about 4 hours during a warmish day (~27C) and it stayed below 70C. Something I noticed though which didn't make sense to me is that even with a + offset the vcore was still lower than the VID, I was under the impression that the offset was relative to the VID?


VCore=VID+OFFSET, you are correct. ASRock's voltage readings are low on the extreme4(and on a couple others as well). So the VID programed by intel is showing it's true value, but your VCore reading is lower than actual, you can measure it with a DMM to get a true reading. ASRock also had issues with LLC being applied incorrectly. There is a review by Sin0822 that does a good job explaining the issue. http://www.overclock.net/t/1333812/asrock-z77-extreme4-z77-extreme6-review So you just happen to be in that gap where VID>VID+offset-MOE , I wouldn't worry about it too much, but if you plan on overclocking much past 1.3, then a DMM should really be used to measure VCORE, as software becomes more and more unreliable as higher LLC and more voltage are applied.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syracuse*
> 
> You mean the Turbo 30 thing? I haven't tried it. What is your load vcore and temps with that?
> 
> I managed to get mine up to 4.4 stable with an offset of +0.025 but the load vcore was around 1.308 up to a max of 1.316 and the idle vcore was around 1.1, a bit too high I think. LLC2 could probably help lower that idle vcore though but I've just put it back down to 4.2. I got a new case and and liquid cooler which is keeping the temps way lower, at 4.4 with ~1.3 vcore I primed for about 4 hours during a warmish day (~27C) and it stayed below 70C. Something I noticed though which didn't make sense to me is that even with a + offset the vcore was still lower than the VID, I was under the impression that the offset was relative to the VID?
> lol


----------



## MadMan420

So I decided to do the swap this morning...unfortunately we both have Costa Rica chips...however upon installing hers into my mobo it doesn't seem like to oc at all had bsod's upon restarting computer and that was only at 4.0ghz so I just did a reset of the bios and went at stock...however temps dropped a lot...I think this has to do with switching from MX-2 to NT-H1


----------



## syracuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VCore=VID+OFFSET, you are correct. ASRock's voltage readings are low on the extreme4(and on a couple others as well). So the VID programed by intel is showing it's true value, but your VCore reading is lower than actual, you can measure it with a DMM to get a true reading. ASRock also had issues with LLC being applied incorrectly. There is a review by Sin0822 that does a good job explaining the issue. http://www.overclock.net/t/1333812/asrock-z77-extreme4-z77-extreme6-review So you just happen to be in that gap where VID>VID+offset-MOE , I wouldn't worry about it too much, but if you plan on overclocking much past 1.3, then a DMM should really be used to measure VCORE, as software becomes more and more unreliable as higher LLC and more voltage are applied.


Awesome info and that review is the best review I've seen of anything lol. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*


Oh AXTU, I hadn't tried that either, just downloaded and installed it then though to check it out. I thought you meant Turbo 30 because you said predefined BIOS setting. Would you be able to post a screenshot of the Overclocking page as well? What offset are you using?

Does anyone know if AXTU reports the correct voltage? It looked like there was a difference to me but then at load it was saying the same as HWMonitor which says the same as CPU-Z. I don't have a MM.


----------



## inedenimadam

AXTU should be uninstalled. There is nothing that it does that can't be done better by hand. Trust Openhardwaremonitor for all of your temps/voltage. It was pretty spot on for z77 from Asrock.

And there is nothing wrong with Costa Rica chips, mine is a 24/7 5.0 at 1.35.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syracuse*
> 
> Awesome info and that review is the best review I've seen of anything lol. Thanks.
> Oh AXTU, I hadn't tried that either, just downloaded and installed it then though to check it out. I thought you meant Turbo 30 because you said predefined BIOS setting. Would you be able to post a screenshot of the Overclocking page as well? What offset are you using?
> 
> Does anyone know if AXTU reports the correct voltage? It looked like there was a difference to me but then at load it was saying the same as HWMonitor which says the same as CPU-Z. I don't have a MM.


Sorry I just used axtu for the stats. I'm using the presets in the bios settings


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *syracuse*
> 
> Awesome info and that review is the best review I've seen of anything lol. Thanks.
> Oh AXTU, I hadn't tried that either, just downloaded and installed it then though to check it out. I thought you meant Turbo 30 because you said predefined BIOS setting. Would you be able to post a screenshot of the Overclocking page as well? What offset are you using?
> 
> Does anyone know if AXTU reports the correct voltage? It looked like there was a difference to me but then at load it was saying the same as HWMonitor which says the same as CPU-Z. I don't have a MM.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I just used axtu for the stats. I'm using the presets in the bios settings
Click to expand...

I might be paranoid, but I prefer not to have software that can write to the BIOS installed on my PC. Even if you are not using it for changing anything, the functionality is still there, and data can become corrupt if your overclock is not solid. I have never had anything bad happen personally, and it is all paranoid speculation...but paranoid is not a bad way to overclock.


----------



## syracuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> AXTU should be uninstalled. There is nothing that it does that can't be done better by hand. Trust Openhardwaremonitor for all of your temps/voltage. It was pretty spot on for z77 from Asrock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I might be paranoid, but I prefer not to have software that can write to the BIOS installed on my PC. Even if you are not using it for changing anything, the functionality is still there, and data can become corrupt if your overclock is not solid. I have never had anything bad happen personally, and it is all paranoid speculation...but paranoid is not a bad way to overclock.


Yeah I've uninstalled it, I clicked a drop down list to have a look at the profiles (didn't even select one) and it reset my offset to 0. It somehow also installed X-Fast RAM without asking me.

I got OpenHWmon but it shows same vcore as HWmonitor and CPU-Z. What BIOS version are you running? I've got 2.90 is it possible they fixed it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with Costa Rica chips, mine is a 24/7 5.0 at 1.35.


It depends on the batch as well though, I read that earlier Costa Rica batches were better and later they were worse. And even then it depends on the individual chip too right? I need 1.308 just for 4.4, and that's in HWmon, so it's probably more like 1.36. How long have you had it running at that? I was thought above 1.3v was too high for a 24/7 OC. I'm still a bit of a noob to all this though, it's only the last few weeks I've started looking into it properly.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syracuse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> AXTU should be uninstalled. There is nothing that it does that can't be done better by hand. Trust Openhardwaremonitor for all of your temps/voltage. It was pretty spot on for z77 from Asrock.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I might be paranoid, but I prefer not to have software that can write to the BIOS installed on my PC. Even if you are not using it for changing anything, the functionality is still there, and data can become corrupt if your overclock is not solid. I have never had anything bad happen personally, and it is all paranoid speculation...but paranoid is not a bad way to overclock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've uninstalled it, I clicked a drop down list to have a look at the profiles (didn't even select one) and it reset my offset to 0. It somehow also installed X-Fast RAM without asking me.
> 
> I got OpenHWmon but it shows same vcore as HWmonitor and CPU-Z. What BIOS version are you running? I've got 2.90 is it possible they fixed it?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with Costa Rica chips, mine is a 24/7 5.0 at 1.35.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on the batch as well though, I read that earlier Costa Rica batches were better and later they were worse. And even then it depends on the individual chip too right? I need 1.308 just for 4.4, and that's in HWmon, so it's probably more like 1.36. How long have you had it running at that? I was thought above 1.3v was too high for a 24/7 OC. I'm still a bit of a noob to all this though, it's only the last few weeks I've started looking into it properly.
Click to expand...

I have been running it pretty much every day for 2.5 years at up to 1.4Vcore every day as measure by a DMM. I also am dellided, naked, and on water. Voltage alone does not kill chips, temperature alone does not kill chips, the combo of both is deadly...hence why the LN2 guys can push 1.8 on these chips at -195C and never see any degradation. If you can keep it cool, higher volts are not as scary.

ASRock has never fixed the issue, and likely cannot fix the issue. No software will be able to read voltage correctly, just make an estimate based on how far off it was in Sin's review, or go out and get a DMM. On air, keep it under 1.3 and under 80. On water 1.4 under 80. Others will likely have a more conservative batch of numbers, and you shouldn't take my numbers into consideration any more than anybody else's. I would not be upset if it gave up and died tomorrow, as it has been rode hard for a couple good years now, and I have already built an x99 rig to take its place.


----------



## syracuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have been running it pretty much every day for 2.5 years at up to 1.4Vcore every day as measure by a DMM. I also am dellided, naked, and on water. Voltage alone does not kill chips, temperature alone does not kill chips, the combo of both is deadly...hence why the LN2 guys can push 1.8 on these chips at -195C and never see any degradation. If you can keep it cool, higher volts are not as scary.
> 
> ASRock has never fixed the issue, and likely cannot fix the issue. No software will be able to read voltage correctly, just make an estimate based on how far off it was in Sin's review, or go out and get a DMM. On air, keep it under 1.3 and under 80. On water 1.4 under 80. Others will likely have a more conservative batch of numbers, and you shouldn't take my numbers into consideration any more than anybody else's. I would not be upset if it gave up and died tomorrow, as it has been rode hard for a couple good years now, and I have already built an x99 rig to take its place.


Ah cool cheers. I was wondering that about the LN2 OCing. Yeah I was going to upgrade but I just decided to overclock instead so I don't really mind if it dies either, but I'd probably need 1.4v just for 4.5







. Maybe one day I will try delidding. Doesn't seem worth it thought if I can't even get past 4.4 anyway. And yes, I didn't realise DMMs were so cheap I will definitely be getting one.

I will try the Turbo 30 and just see if that even works and what it sets it to. I'm pretty sure it will either BSOD or have a higher vcore than I've currently got though.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I might be paranoid, but I prefer not to have software that can write to the BIOS installed on my PC. Even if you are not using it for changing anything, the functionality is still there, and data can become corrupt if your overclock is not solid. I have never had anything bad happen personally, and it is all paranoid speculation...but paranoid is not a bad way to overclock.


X2 use BIOS


----------



## syracuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> X2 use BIOS


Nobody hasn't used the BIOS... MIGhunter said he just used axtu for the stats...

I tried out the "Turbo 4.2" BIOS preset, it added extra unnecessary voltage compared to my manual OC. Can't remember how much - somehow my boot files got corrupted after I used it, spent 30 mins in RE fixing it up and learn that Win 7 RE doesn't work properly from USB 3 ports lol


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syracuse*
> 
> Nobody hasn't used the BIOS... MIGhunter said he just used axtu for the stats...
> 
> I tried out the "Turbo 4.2" BIOS preset, it added extra unnecessary voltage compared to my manual OC. Can't remember how much - somehow my boot files got corrupted after I used it, spent 30 mins in RE fixing it up and learn that Win 7 RE doesn't work properly from USB 3 ports lol


Yes but when we refer to BIOS we are not talking about the auto OC features.


----------



## syracuse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes but when we refer to BIOS we are not talking about the auto OC features.


I know I just tried it to compare it to MIGhunter's vcore. He must've gotten lucky with his chip. It's possible with a manual offset and some trial and error he could get it even lower.


----------



## nakedtoes

Guys, i am using i5 3570K + asrock Extreme 4 Z77 for 3 years already. Been using it with 4 x 4gb samsung low voltage ram at 2000mhz speed and cpu OC at stock voltage 4.2ghz .. recently will have 4 beeps during boot up and just 4beeps loop again. i clean the ram contact and it boot ok but few days later the 4 beeps loops appear again...

Then i got the corsair 8gb x2 2400mhz ram and into my system... still oc at 4.2 or even at 4ghz the pc will boot up with 4 beeps then reboot ok again. better then before... however if i remove the OC to stock the pc boot up ok wo 4 beeps...

The ATU show ddr ram voltage auto at 1.665v is it too high? i set it to XMP 1.2.. the 4 beeps issue been bother me quite alot... unless i remove the CPU OC. Someone pls help//


----------



## hertz9753

I think those MB's only support up to 1.5 volts on the memory. My main rig has 4x4GB memory sticks of Mushkin 2133 and I reset the bios and I'm running at 1333 for now...

My main rig is an ASRock Extreme4.


----------



## inedenimadam

The exreme4 is plenty capable of VDIMM of over 1.5V, and many overclocked DDR3 kits come with 1.65 as the XMP voltage. nakedtoes, I am not 100% convinced it is the RAM causing the issues. If the issue goes away when running stock CPU V and MHz it may well be the CPU giving up the gusto.

Do you get a code on the DRMOS?


----------



## nakedtoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The exreme4 is plenty capable of VDIMM of over 1.5V, and many overclocked DDR3 kits come with 1.65 as the XMP voltage. nakedtoes, I am not 100% convinced it is the RAM causing the issues. If the issue goes away when running stock CPU V and MHz it may well be the CPU giving up the gusto.
> 
> Do you get a code on the DRMOS?


U mean the error code on the mobo? i didnt open out my case when on my pc.. i got kids running ard and do not want them to poke their fingers inside. At DDR Voltage auto at 1.665v will the ram spoil fast?

the pc work flawlessly in OC 4ghz or 4.2ghz just that first boot got 4 beeps.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakedtoes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The exreme4 is plenty capable of VDIMM of over 1.5V, and many overclocked DDR3 kits come with 1.65 as the XMP voltage. nakedtoes, I am not 100% convinced it is the RAM causing the issues. If the issue goes away when running stock CPU V and MHz it may well be the CPU giving up the gusto.
> 
> Do you get a code on the DRMOS?
> 
> 
> 
> U mean the error code on the mobo? i didnt open out my case when on my pc.. i got kids running ard and do not want them to poke their fingers inside. At DDR Voltage auto at 1.665v will the ram spoil fast?
> 
> the pc work flawlessly in OC 4ghz or 4.2ghz just that first boot got 4 beeps.
Click to expand...

1.665 is not scary. by chance is your CPU fan header empty?


----------



## nakedtoes

cpu fan is running 1700rpm


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakedtoes*
> 
> cpu fan is running 1700rpm


plugged into the CPU header and not the ext1 or ext2 headers right?


----------



## Bold Eagle

Manually set the RAM timings - why run it at vRAM:1.665v? RAM OC gives very little returns and is another point of failure!


----------



## nakedtoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Manually set the RAM timings - why run it at vRAM:1.665v? RAM OC gives very little returns and is another point of failure!


so dun use XMP profile? now i using xmp profile and even a slight OC to 3.8ghz will have 4 beeps... I got the 2400mhz ram cause it is same price as the 1600mhz...


----------



## hertz9753

Did you try setting the memory to 1600?


----------



## nakedtoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you try setting the memory to 1600?


yes set to 1600mhz run flawlessly... now i keep OC to 4.2ghz and down speed the ram to 2000mhz.. and set to auto. CPUID show it run at 2000mhz cl9, 14,14,36, 1T

will monitor the above for 4 beeps or not


----------



## hertz9753

That is like telling me that I know something.


----------



## nakedtoes

My finding so far running corsair 2400mhz DDR3(2x8gb) on I5 3570K.. i can only run it without CPU OC. I believe some tweaking on voltages could yield better result. Software show VTT at 1.141v

I now run CPU ar 4.2ghz and ram at 2000mhz CL 9,11,11,31,[email protected] 1.65v and VTT show 1.076V only.. MEMtest pass 1 round. ANyone can advice on what voltage to tweak to make 2400mhz more stable. thx


----------



## ricthot

*The "Deliding Mod" saved my un-overclockable IB 3570K !!!!*









About a year or so ago I found this guide and tried to overclock my IB 3570K... and struggled...

Reality is, I don't have one of those _golden chip_ that will run [email protected], mine is power hungry, and as a result, my temps were extremely high.
I couldn't get past 4.2 without hitting over 85C. Even at 4ghz my temps were in the mid-70s under load.

So I read about this _deliding_ mod, ordered the famous LiquidPro stuff, and just forgot about all this.... until today.

I found the LiquidPro serynge in a box while cleaning stuff and told myself... "oh what the well, worst case I'll buy a new chip"... so to the basement I went, with my 3570K, a hammer, and a vice...
5 minutes later, I was back upstairs with my modded chip, the hardest part really was cleaning the old black silicone off the chip and IHS.

Long story short, I am now working at 4.4ghz with temps in the mid-50s / low 60s... I swear to god dliding my chip and applying liquidpro to the die lowered my temps by 15 to 20C!

I still need to run my chip at a higher than usual vcore (i.e. 1.35v @ 4.4), but my temps are way lower than they used to be and I can run the Prime (custom) test without errors.

_*One thing that is not covered in details in this great guide though is DRAM speed/timings adjustments to achieve stable OC when hitting a wall.
In some cases (like mine), it will make the difference between a system that will BSOD on every boot VS one that runs fine when hitting an OC wall.
This may be second nature for experienced OCers, but newbies like myself may not know this stuff.

I was stuck @4.3, 4.4 would BSOD on every boot... I tried following the guide's recommendation based on the BSOD codes, but it wouldn't help at all...
After some googling, I found a few posts about underclocking RAM to stabilize an OC...

So I changed my 1333 7-7-7-21 settings to 1033 8-8-8-22 (as per the JDEC profiles of my ram) and bingo, system booted fine, no more BSOD and running prime test fine so far..*_

Thanks so much for this guide... +rep


----------



## FEAR.

Great guide, was really helpful since its been a while since I've overclocked.









My 3570k is running great at 4.4GHz 1.24V.

+Rep


----------



## Cyxou

Hello, its oke like that http://imgur.com/zzngyu3 ?
I cant understand why core 1 all time +5-6 c more...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyxou*
> 
> Hello, its oke like that http://imgur.com/zzngyu3 ?
> I cant understand why core 1 all time +5-6 c more...


Could be not enough mount pressure, not enough TIM, could be a bad sensor, could be an uneven/not flat cold plate, could be a warped IHS. If you remount your cooler, check the paste pattern for anything that might lead you to believe there is a problem. If everything looks ok, then just don't worry about it. Mine has a 10C variation, and it has been there through many different mounts, and even when running naked on water.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Can someone tell me if my Vdroop is normal? I had Vcore set to 1.42v in the bios with level 2 LLC and under P95 load it dips all the way down to 1.288v. That seems like a lot of Vdroop to me.


----------



## Neckbeard13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> Can someone tell me if my Vdroop is normal? I had Vcore set to 1.42v in the bios with level 2 LLC and under P95 load it dips all the way down to 1.288v. That seems like a lot of Vdroop to me.


What kind of OC are you trying to pull off?, using offset voltage?


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neckbeard13*
> 
> What kind of OC are you trying to pull off?, using offset voltage?


I was using fixed voltage and was trying for 4.8Ghz.


----------



## Xenius

Can anyone help me fine tuning my overclock? It seems to be running stable up to the 6-7hour mark. But i have a feeling my vcore is already high for my oc so i can't put more vcore on it i guess?

These are my bios settings:





These temps and vcore is after gaming for like 3-4 hours of csgo, i havent really used prime. But i didn't had any problems in games just after 6-7 hours its shutting down with whea_uncorrectable_error. Maybe its my ram?



Or am i overlooking some settings? Can anyone please help me ?


----------



## roberta507

Hard to say without more ram info
Try slowly bumping ram to1.65v see what happens
Ram always gives weird error messages
That's how I know its the ram in my system


----------



## Xenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberta507*
> 
> Hard to say without more ram info
> Try slowly bumping ram to1.65v see what happens
> Ram always gives weird error messages
> That's how I know its the ram in my system


Im just using Kingston Valueram KVR1333D3N9/4G

I didn't change the timings just on auto


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenius*
> 
> Can anyone help me fine tuning my overclock? It seems to be running stable up to the 6-7hour mark. But i have a feeling my vcore is already high for my oc so i can't put more vcore on it i guess?
> 
> These are my bios settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These temps and vcore is after gaming for like 3-4 hours of csgo, i havent really used prime. But i didn't had any problems in games just after 6-7 hours its shutting down with whea_uncorrectable_error. Maybe its my ram?
> 
> 
> 
> Or am i overlooking some settings? Can anyone please help me ?


WHEA is without a doubt low Vcore. However, when you are getting WHEA in something as simple as CSgo, then you are likely far from stable. Up the Vcore or lower your overclock.


----------



## Xenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> WHEA is without a doubt low Vcore. However, when you are getting WHEA in something as simple as CSgo, then you are likely far from stable. Up the Vcore or lower your overclock.


Vcore is already high as you can see. And i crashed when i was out of the game


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> WHEA is without a doubt low Vcore. However, when you are getting WHEA in something as simple as CSgo, then you are likely far from stable. Up the Vcore or lower your overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore is already high as you can see. And i crashed when i was out of the game
Click to expand...

I cant view .bmps - but I assume its 1.52v? Whats the CPU clock?

If I were you I wouldnt run it atsuch high voltage and (assumidly) Ghz. Thats how my 2500k degraded









Also use [email protected] or P95 or LinX or IBT (pref. All) to stress test, not CS:GO...


----------



## hertz9753

Left cick on the picture and right click on open link.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenius*
> 
> Vcore is already high as you can see. And i crashed when i was out of the game


You will either have to lower your expectations and multiplier, or add more VCore. I cant imagine that a 4.4 ivy would have any trouble with source engine vs a 4.5 ivy.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Left cick on the picture and right click on open link.


Android cant open .bmp


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xenius*
> 
> Vcore is already high as you can see. And i crashed when i was out of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will either have to lower your expectations and multiplier, or add more VCore. I cant imagine that a 4.4 ivy would have any trouble with source engine vs a 4.5 ivy.
Click to expand...

It's a sandy bridge CPU









And you can push up the vcore just fine, if you want, 1.375-1.4 isn't so bad for 4.5Ghz. And shouldn't affect its longevity really... I have to use more.... but my chip is kinda buggered


----------



## inedenimadam

^ didn't realize he was on a sandy. Advice is still the same, lower the multiplier or add Vcore to improve stability. WHEA is a dead giveaway that voltage is low for set clock speed.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Left cick on the picture and right click on open link.
> 
> 
> 
> Android cant open .bmp
Click to expand...

It could if it had the new Jelly Belly Candy Crush OS.


----------



## Pandabird

Huge thanks for the guide!

Managed to crank up my 3570k to 4.3ghz without adding any turbo voltage.
4.4ghz runs at ~ 1.256v, maximum measured heat 84c, quite a steep jump(?)

Might try 4.5 tomorrow, but i feel like i'm reaching the limits of my comfort level. Gonna let this setting burn in for the night.

Edit: Started running into bluescreens, kept applying turbo voltage but after adding +0.050+ in total i thought what the heck, let's just roll back and keep it energy efficient. (and i started getting paranoid about broken memory and stuff)

Seems to work nicely at the 4.3 setting, burning it in for the 5'th hour as we speak

My chip is a Costa Rica, works fine despite some comments.

I removed the cooler to re-apply paste because core #1 was reading ~+5c more than the others. Didn't help. Guess i shouldn't mess with it any more, even if the readings of the other cores max out at 78c

Yeah my case is ancient and the entire computer is backed into a corner.
It's going to stay that way so i won't artificially improve the airflow or stuff like that. Gotta keep the build stable.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandabird*
> 
> core #1 was reading ~+5c more than the others.


That's normal and exists for just about everyone. Don't worry about it.
Also the PC being in a corner isn't an issue as long as it has some kind of ventilation.


----------



## Pandabird

Thanks for clearing out the core temp difference thingy!

I do use the "maximum" readout sampled (using realtemp) from the hottest core as my heat sample after running prime though.

Managed to stabilize the 4.4ghz clock at 1.272V and 88c after an hour of testing. Going to let prime run for a few more hours just to be on the safe side (stabilized two bars higher than from where i gave up yesterday, oh the irony)

Gave up on the 4.5ghz clocking after measuring maxtemps above 90c and being forced to raise voltage well over 1.3v while the BSOD's just kept coming. Guess my chip is quite "rubbish" after all.
(read that most can easily keep the voltage at 1.25 or below)

Now to decide which one is optimal.


----------



## Razeraa

Hey I have i5-3570k and Asrock Z77 Pro3 motherboard and I overclocked my chip to 4.4Ghz like 3 months ago and it has been stable.

But just to be sure I am not harming my chip are these settings okay?

Turbo voltage +0.059v (is this okay??) , offset voltage +0.005v, CPU load-line calibration 50%.

These settings give me stable 4.4Ghz overclock and my max Vcore is only 1.20v.

Temps while gaming are usually around mid 60's but can go as high as 70+ in CPU intensive games. In Prime test max temps are around 74°C.

So are my settings okay and safe or am I doing something wrong? Thanks.


----------



## Lucky 23

Yes, you are fine. What's your idle voltage ?


----------



## Razeraa

It's around 0.832v - 0.920v

Should I OC more? 1.2v seems quite low for Ivy bridge?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razeraa*
> 
> It's around 0.832v - 0.920v
> 
> Should I OC more? 1.2v seems quite low for Ivy bridge?


Keep an eye on that board if you go much higher, its only 4+1. Keep good airflow over the VRMs, and watch for throttling.


----------



## Razeraa

I have Fractal Design Define R5 case with 2 Noctua 140mm fans intake and 1 Noctua 140mm fan as exhaust.

I think I will try to get higher than 4.4Ghz later this week, thanks for help!


----------



## cirov

My 3570k has been running at 4.8ghz 1.5v fixed vcore for 3 years now. Hopefully lasts another year or 2 until it's time to upgrade.


----------



## heyitzraj

Guys,
I am stuck at 4.7..Please help me. its stable but the voltage is 1.4+ , please help me figure this out! I do have a closed loop water cooler but I can't figure out what I am doing wrong! Please look over my settings and help me understand what I am doing wrong! Thanks.


----------



## Neckbeard13

Hey, its a shot in the dark but it looks like you didn't read some of the guide.
Quote:


> C States (Click to hide)
> C States are the main functions of a CPU. Below is an image describing each C State.
> C1E does not affect any normal overclock. It can somtimes affect an extreme overclock like 6GHz. Don't change this setting.
> The other C states can cause you to BSOD when idling when using Offset VCore mode. You shouldn't BSOD if you are using Fixed VCore mode.
> Show Image (Click to show)
> Quote:
> So heres your 2 options:
> 
> Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled


Quote:


> Vᴄᴄᴘʟʟ CPU PLL 1.71v 1.89v Lowering may help an overclock.


Also many will argue you are better off working right from the BIOS rather then using the AXTU feature.


----------



## badogski29

Hello guys im back once again, my system has been stable for like a year with my 4.3 ghz oc not until last night. System would just shut off on its own and restart. Noticed that my vrms are hot too, might be the reason?
EDIT: NVM my vrms aren't even that hot when my pc died on me.

Specs are:
i5-3570k @4.3ghz +.0005 offset and +.008 turbo(1.288v)
Asrock z77 Ext 4
Gtx 670
16 gb of kingston hyperx Black
Samsung 850 evo 240gb
seagate 1tb
Corsair ax760
Custom loop for cooling (240 &360 rad)


----------



## badogski29

Now my system would shut off even at stock settings. It was under load (prime95) and it died on me then restarted. Power supply??


----------



## Pandabird

Are the BSOD's related to a system file? GPU driver related perhaps? Just curious.

AMD card here, turns out windows10 like to corrupt my drivers. search for "reliability" and check if there's some .sys file popping up too often to be random.

It kept crashing on me when running sandra's benchmark, even with stock config around 93% mark. in my case it was "atikmdag.sys" that was the culprit.

Like i said tho, I'm using an AMD card, not nVidia.

Was hell to fix it but i get much better results now.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandabird*
> 
> Are the BSOD's related to a system file? GPU driver related perhaps? Just curious.
> 
> AMD card here, turns out windows10 like to corrupt my drivers. search for "reliability" and check if there's some .sys file popping up too often to be random.
> 
> It kept crashing on me when running sandra's benchmark, even with stock config around 93% mark. in my case it was "atikmdag.sys" that was the culprit.
> 
> Like i said tho, I'm using an AMD card, not nVidia.
> 
> Was hell to fix it but i get much better results now.


Graphics drivers crashing and system corruption are common symptoms of an unstable overclock, but can also point to hardware failure, or sometimes just a bad driver. if it will bsod at stock, try running a memory test, and check your file system with sfc.


----------



## Pandabird

As i already ran the memtest for 7 passes a few days ago, i just skipped to sfc. It reports corrupt files which is odd because i'm oc'ing on a freshly installed (though updated) win10

Edit: hello opencl.dll


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandabird*
> 
> As i already ran the memtest for 7 passes a few days ago, i just skipped to sfc. It reports corrupt files which is odd because i'm oc'ing on a freshly installed (though updated) win10
> 
> Edit: hello opencl.dll


win 10 is having issues with opencl if you get the .dlls with your gpu drivers instead of thru WU. You can safely disregard sfc errors regarding them right now , check the cbs log for any other errors.


----------



## cirov

I think slightly over 1.4v to get 4.7 ghz is perfectly fine. This is what you should expect from average quality silicon.


----------



## sdrutz

Hi all, I have a 2500K that recently i was able to keep at 4.9ghz with 1.375V under load. It is stable in p95 for 1h+ with temperature under 75°. However sometimes i am not able to boot and I have to try several times to reboot. It seems that this heppens mainly when the pc is turned off and apparently never when I just reboot from the pc turned on.
PLL internal overvoltage is enabled and C3/C6 are disabled. I am in fixed mode.

Do you know what is the problem relating to the random unability to boot? Could be the PSU (corsair TX650 buyed in 2009)?
Thanks a lot


----------



## seh6183

Using LLC properly

Ive tried every LLC setting there is and I can not get the bios vcore anywhere near what windows shows under load. Is that what I m supposed to be doing? I have attached pictures, maybe I am comparing the wrong values?

Bios says: 1.032v


Windows says: 1.240v


All 5 LLC settings get these values nowhere near matching, but closest with setting 5. What does this mean?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seh6183*
> 
> Using LLC properly
> 
> Ive tried every LLC setting there is and I can not get the bios vcore anywhere near what windows shows under load. Is that what I m supposed to be doing? I have attached pictures, maybe I am comparing the wrong values?
> 
> Bios says: 1.032v
> 
> 
> Windows says: 1.240v
> 
> 
> All 5 LLC settings get these values nowhere near matching, but closest with setting 5. What does this mean?


LLC is designed to alleviate load shift voltage spikes that wont be visible without a high precision oscilloscope. ASRocks implementation is hardly granular enough to get the exact same numbers under load as you set in bios. Are you using a fixed VCore? What settings are you using?


----------



## seh6183

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> LLC is designed to alleviate load shift voltage spikes that wont be visible without a high precision oscilloscope. ASRocks implementation is hardly granular enough to get the exact same numbers under load as you set in bios. Are you using a fixed VCore? What settings are you using?


I'm new to Overclocking so please bear with me. I am using a voltage offset of .005v and a turbo voltage of .105v. All other settings match what's listed in this guide. Currently stable at 4.7ghz.

****edit****
I mistyped on the turbo voltage. It has been corrected now.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seh6183*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> LLC is designed to alleviate load shift voltage spikes that wont be visible without a high precision oscilloscope. ASRocks implementation is hardly granular enough to get the exact same numbers under load as you set in bios. Are you using a fixed VCore? What settings are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to Overclocking so please bear with me. I am using a voltage offset of .005v and a turbo voltage of .0104. All other settings match what's listed in this guide. Currently stable at 4.7ghz.
Click to expand...

4.7 @ 1.24 is a nice overclock! I wouldn't worry about the LLC too much, as that voltage is plenty safe, even with invisible voltage spikes from load shift. Level 5 has the biggest droop/least compensation anyway.


----------



## seh6183

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.24 is a nice overclock! I wouldn't worry about the LLC too much, as that voltage is plenty safe, even with invisible voltage spikes from load shift. Level 5 has the biggest droop/least compensation anyway.


Well the thing is I don't know if I believe that vcore that windows is displaying. From my understanding windows can show one value but the true voltage could be totally different. Why is why when I see the windows load vcore vs what the bios says, it makes me nervous that I'm seeing 1.24 in windows but its really like 1.4! I supposed it doesn't really matter as long as the temps are in line, but I would still like to know exactly what's happening.

Maybe I don't have a full grasp of all of this yet.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seh6183*
> 
> Well the thing is I don't know if I believe that vcore that windows is displaying. From my understanding windows can show one value but the true voltage could be totally different. Why is why when I see the windows load vcore vs what the bios says, it makes me nervous that I'm seeing 1.24 in windows but its really like 1.4! I supposed it doesn't really matter as long as the temps are in line, but I would still like to know exactly what's happening.
> 
> Maybe I don't have a full grasp of all of this yet.


You do have cause for concern, as ASRock for a few of their z77 boards have voltage report issues, but you don't have to worry about the discrepancy between BIOS and Windows, because they are different loads, which will net different voltage values.

This is what you should be concerned about if you decided to overclock much higher.


----------



## seh6183

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You do have cause for concern, as ASRock for a few of their z77 boards have voltage report issues, but you don't have to worry about the discrepancy between BIOS and Windows, because they are different loads, which will net different voltage values.
> 
> This is what you should be concerned about if you decided to overclock much higher.


I guess I was just thrown off because in this very guide it says: "You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS, during load in Windows as reported by CPU-Z." So I was just following that.

It doesn't matter much because 4.8 is slipping away from me as we speak. I turned it up to 4.8 and have had to add a TON of turbo voltage to get it stable, so the temps are getting up there. This cooler just might not be able to push past 4.7, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## sepiashimmer

Is it important to use offset when overclocking with ASRock?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Is it important to use offset when overclocking with ASRock?


just enough to ensure that auto algorithm is not in control. You want to use turbo voltage for overclocking.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Is it important to use offset when overclocking with ASRock?
> 
> 
> 
> just enough to ensure that auto algorithm is not in control. You want to use turbo voltage for overclocking.
Click to expand...

My turbo voltage doesn't seem to work on my Z77ITX ASROCK. I set it to 0.004v...ok cool, bump it up to like 0.050v and nothing...no difference under load...at least not in windows.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> Is it important to use offset when overclocking with ASRock?
> 
> 
> 
> just enough to ensure that auto algorithm is not in control. You want to use turbo voltage for overclocking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My turbo voltage doesn't seem to work on my Z77ITX ASROCK. I set it to 0.004v...ok cool, bump it up to like 0.050v and nothing...no difference under load...at least not in windows.
Click to expand...

You say "at least not in windows", does that mean that the BIOS is reflecting a change?
Does anything else sticking after a reboot?
Does a clear CMOS help?

Ideally you would want to disable auto offset completely, so the VID=VCore for all but the turbo multiplier...but we don't have that option, so we have to use some amount of offset, preferably the least amount possible, so as not to use more than necessary voltage on the low slope of the voltage curve. Then we apply turbo voltage for just the turbo multiplier, so we have as close to intel's specs for voltage for all of the low multipliers, and a fine tuned (by us) turbo voltage for the turbo multiplier.

If the turbo voltage is borked on your motherboard, I would try and track down why. If nothing else is sticking after a reboot, then you might have a dead battery in your board. If everything else is sticking, just the Turbo that does not reflect any change, it could be a BIOS bug, or a bad board.

My 3570k idles around .760, and turbos' up to 1.35 with a +.005 offset. If I just used straight offset, I would idle around 1.1...undesirable but probably not dangerous.


----------



## maxiemie

Hi, I want to start overclocking my i5 2500k.
I read this guide among other guides, and I don't understand why in this guide we are not adjusting the offset voltage?
If we only increase turbo voltage, the overclock will only work when in turbo mode right?
Can someone explain me what the difference is between offset voltage and turbo voltage, and why we are only adjusting turbo voltage?
Thanks in advance for your reply!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxiemie*
> 
> Hi, I want to start overclocking my i5 2500k.
> I read this guide among other guides, and I don't understand why in this guide we are not adjusting the offset voltage?
> If we only increase turbo voltage, the overclock will only work when in turbo mode right?
> Can someone explain me what the difference is between offset voltage and turbo voltage, and why we are only adjusting turbo voltage?
> Thanks in advance for your reply!


Voltage is predetermined by intel to be a specific number at each multiplier, this is known as VID. If you leave everything on auto and do no overclocking, your VCORE=VID. Voltage offset is applied to each and every multiplier, including the idle and intermediate clocks. Turbo Voltage is only applied only to the highest multiplier, which is great for overclocking because it allows the CPU to still use the VID set by intel for the low and intermediate clocks, and only provides the extra voltage when you are in the highest state(great for overclocking.

Hope that helps!

Edit: Blue line is stock VID, The two red lines are offset, the higher one is a positive, the lower a negative, the green line is turbo voltage.


----------



## maxiemie

Thank you for the fast answer!
So basically if you use this overclock guide, the overclock applied only runs when you're cpu needs more power?
What happens if I adjust the offset v in my overclock instead of my turbo v, will it result in constant frequencies?
What is the best? Following this guide, or leave the turbo alone and overclock on the offset?


----------



## Harrywang

How important is updating the BIOS when OCing?

Also what do you guys think of waiting to OC during summer? Or is it best to OC during winter (right now)?

I don't want to OC now and then get BSOD because it's to hot in the summer. Or does it not make a difference?

Right now I'm at 1.36v at 4.5ghz which I OC'd back when I first got the card in early 2012. Been running it at these clocks since then and never once did I get bsod UNTIL this summer. I'm not sure if it is because of degradation, the fact that I might of changed my bios settings without remembering, or if it was t hot. It really only ran to 60-70 degrees during that time when it bsod. I'm not sure.

Either way I got a new beastly cooler, the NH-D15 and now I want to completely reformat my computer and go for a stable 5.0ghz overclock. You guys think I will be able to achieve it?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxiemie*
> 
> Thank you for the fast answer!
> So basically if you use this overclock guide, the overclock applied only runs when you're cpu needs more power?
> What happens if I adjust the offset v in my overclock instead of my turbo v, will it result in constant frequencies?
> What is the best? Following this guide, or leave the turbo alone and overclock on the offset?


yes, if you follow Kenny's guide, you will only have a very small amount of offset (.005), which is necessary to keep the auto rule from taking over, and you will only have any meaningful voltage increase when you need it, at the highest multiplier.

Setting offset, but no turbo voltage will not lock you to constant frequencies. You can still overclock like that, it is just frowned upon because your chip will have that offset voltage added at lower multipliers. If you have set .070 in offset, your overclocked voltage AND your idle voltage would be .070 over VID.

Again, follow Kenny's guide to get the best combination of overclocking and power saving features. If you are going for broke with the overclock, then manual voltage with disabled speedstep is the way to go...but you forgo ANY power saving features whatsoever, and may shorten the life of your CPU needlessly. Straight offset really doesn't have a place in Z77 overclocking, because it is neither the best for power savings, nor the best for hardcore overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrywang*
> 
> How important is updating the BIOS when OCing?
> 
> Also what do you guys think of waiting to OC during summer? Or is it best to OC during winter (right now)?
> 
> I don't want to OC now and then get BSOD because it's to hot in the summer. Or does it not make a difference?
> 
> Right now I'm at 1.36v at 4.5ghz which I OC'd back when I first got the card in early 2012. Been running it at these clocks since then and never once did I get bsod UNTIL this summer. I'm not sure if it is because of degradation, the fact that I might of changed my bios settings without remembering, or if it was t hot. It really only ran to 60-70 degrees during that time when it bsod. I'm not sure.
> 
> Either way I got a new beastly cooler, the NH-D15 and now I want to completely reformat my computer and go for a stable 5.0ghz overclock. You guys think I will be able to achieve it?


It is better to overclock when it is hot...for worst case scenario. BSODs are not always a sign of unstable overclock, what was the reason listed for the BSOD? And..no, you are probably not going to get 5.0 stable, your chip is a bit below average, the voltage it would take to get 5.0 would be dangerous. Pick a max voltage/temp and overclock til you reach one or the other and stop. 4.5 @ 1.36 is a plenty speedy chip, I don't know that 5.0 would be worth it anyway, particularly if you suspect your chip of already suffering some amount of degradation.


----------



## Harrywang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yes, if you follow Kenny's guide, you will only have a very small amount of offset (.005), which is necessary to keep the auto rule from taking over, and you will only have any meaningful voltage increase when you need it, at the highest multiplier.
> 
> Setting offset, but no turbo voltage will not lock you to constant frequencies. You can still overclock like that, it is just frowned upon because your chip will have that offset voltage added at lower multipliers. If you have set .070 in offset, your overclocked voltage AND your idle voltage would be .070 over VID.
> 
> Again, follow Kenny's guide to get the best combination of overclocking and power saving features. If you are going for broke with the overclock, then manual voltage with disabled speedstep is the way to go...but you forgo ANY power saving features whatsoever, and may shorten the life of your CPU needlessly. Straight offset really doesn't have a place in Z77 overclocking, because it is neither the best for power savings, nor the best for hardcore overclocking.
> It is better to overclock when it is hot...for worst case scenario. BSODs are not always a sign of unstable overclock, what was the reason listed for the BSOD? And..no, you are probably not going to get 5.0 stable, your chip is a bit below average, the voltage it would take to get 5.0 would be dangerous. Pick a max voltage/temp and overclock til you reach one or the other and stop. 4.5 @ 1.36 is a plenty speedy chip, I don't know that 5.0 would be worth it anyway, particularly if you suspect your chip of already suffering some amount of degradation.


Ah shoot. Ok then I'll try to see what I can do. Is it mandatory to upgrade bios to the latest before OCing?


----------



## maxiemie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yes, if you follow Kenny's guide, you will only have a very small amount of offset (.005), which is necessary to keep the auto rule from taking over, and you will only have any meaningful voltage increase when you need it, at the highest multiplier.
> 
> Setting offset, but no turbo voltage will not lock you to constant frequencies. You can still overclock like that, it is just frowned upon because your chip will have that offset voltage added at lower multipliers. If you have set .070 in offset, your overclocked voltage AND your idle voltage would be .070 over VID.
> 
> Again, follow Kenny's guide to get the best combination of overclocking and power saving features. If you are going for broke with the overclock, then manual voltage with disabled speedstep is the way to go...but you forgo ANY power saving features whatsoever, and may shorten the life of your CPU needlessly. Straight offset really doesn't have a place in Z77 overclocking, because it is neither the best for power savings, nor the best for hardcore overclocking.
> It is better to overclock when it is hot...for worst case scenario. BSODs are not always a sign of unstable overclock, what was the reason listed for the BSOD? And..no, you are probably not going to get 5.0 stable, your chip is a bit below average, the voltage it would take to get 5.0 would be dangerous. Pick a max voltage/temp and overclock til you reach one or the other and stop. 4.5 @ 1.36 is a plenty speedy chip, I don't know that 5.0 would be worth it anyway, particularly if you suspect your chip of already suffering some amount of degradation.


Thanks a lot for all the information, I'm currently testing the cpu on 4.5 Ghz with the increase of my turbo voltage.
I ran 4.4 Ghz stable (10 minutes primetest) without increasing any of the stock settings from Kenny (+0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo)
I had to increase the turbo voltage to +0.040 to achieve stable 4.5 performance. Now is it normal that for only 1 multiplier you have to increase the voltage this much?
Also when I'm running primetest, one core is running always 1 step behind, what about that?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxiemie*
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the information, I'm currently testing the cpu on 4.5 Ghz with the increase of my turbo voltage.
> I ran 4.4 Ghz stable (10 minutes primetest) without increasing any of the stock settings from Kenny (+0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo)
> I had to increase the turbo voltage to +0.040 to achieve stable 4.5 performance. Now is it normal that for only 1 multiplier you have to increase the voltage this much?
> Also when I'm running primetest, one core is running always 1 step behind, what about that?


10 minutes is not enough time to determine stability. Most likely the 4.4ghz OC is not stable with the +0.005 offset / +0.004 turbo so you would have needed to increase turbo anyway.

When posting, you should include the idle and full load vcore displayed in CPU-z along with the your Offset and Turbo settings.


----------



## maxiemie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> 10 minutes is not enough time to determine stability. Most likely the 4.4ghz OC is not stable with the +0.005 offset / +0.004 turbo so you would have needed to increase turbo anyway.
> 
> When posting, you should include the idle and full load vcore displayed in CPU-z along with the your Offset and Turbo settings.


I'm currently running 4.5 Ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> 10 minutes is not enough time to determine stability. Most likely the 4.4ghz OC is not stable with the +0.005 offset / +0.004 turbo so you would have needed to increase turbo anyway.
> 
> When posting, you should include the idle and full load vcore displayed in CPU-z along with the your Offset and Turbo settings.


Now I ran primetest for about six hours on 4.5 Ghz, with a turbo voltage of + 0.051v and an offset voltage of + 0.005v.
My voltages (according to CPU-Z): full load 1,384-1,400v and idle: 1,008v

am I running fine on this settings?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxiemie*
> 
> Now I ran primetest for about six hours on 4.5 Ghz, with a turbo voltage of + 0.051v and an offset voltage of + 0.005v.
> My voltages (according to CPU-Z): full load 1,384-1,400v and idle: 1,008v
> 
> am I running fine on this settings?


1.4 is a bit high for 4.5, I would see if you could get that lower. It could just be a bad sample, but I would hope that 4.5 would be obtainable 1.35 or under. Also, 1.4 is just generally on the higher end of voltage. Some people (including myself) have run 1.5 daily, but I also don't care if the chip explodes in flames, so you may want to consider backing down one multiplier and getting that voltage down as low as you can without compromising stability.


----------



## Lucky 23

X2 and your idle is also high. Try dropping your offset also


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> X2 and your idle is also high. Try dropping your offset also


^ good catch, he probably has LLC set too high.


----------



## Harrywang

Is there any difference between using offset voltage vs turbo voltage to get a stable overclock? I just checked my bios and this WHOLE time I've been using offset voltage instead of turbo voltage..


----------



## maxiemie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1.4 is a bit high for 4.5, I would see if you could get that lower. It could just be a bad sample, but I would hope that 4.5 would be obtainable 1.35 or under. Also, 1.4 is just generally on the higher end of voltage. Some people (including myself) have run 1.5 daily, but I also don't care if the chip explodes in flames, so you may want to consider backing down one multiplier and getting that voltage down as low as you can without compromising stability.


I was thinking that as well, pretty high voltages for 45 multiplier. I know the software can display incorrect voltages, but 1.35v is impossible right? If I'm adding no turbo voltage my cpu-z is already displaying voltages above 1.35v.

I'll try to find a stable OC on a lower multiplier and reduce my LLC to level 2 (currently running level 3). After that I'll try to reach 4.5 Ghz and come back to you guys to see if my settings are good.
You are indeed correct, I want to run this chip for some years and not end it up in ashes







.

What I don't understand is why I have to reduce my offset? It's running on +0.005v as mentioned in the guide, also Kenny isn't mentioning anything about changing it during this overclock?
Maybe you can give me some information when and why I need to use this setting?

Also when I'm running primetest, all my cores are around the same temperatures, except for one, which is running 10 degrees lower than the highest temperature (celcius). Is this normal or is it just bad luck and have I one bad core?

Thanks a lot for all the information so far, you guys are amazing!


----------



## maxiemie

I ran primetest for 2 hours on 4.4 Ghz, with the stock settings from Kenny: +0.004 turbo voltage and +0.005 offset voltage.
There were no errors, and no crashes, I left my CLL on level 3 cuz, my voltage peaks were higher when setting it to level 2.

My voltages according to CPU-Z: Load (while running primetest) : 1.360-1.368 V
Idle: 1.008 V

Again my voltages are higher than 1.35 v and I didn't even touch the offset, or the turbo voltages, is this normal?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxiemie*
> 
> I ran primetest for 2 hours on 4.4 Ghz, with the stock settings from Kenny: +0.004 turbo voltage and +0.005 offset voltage.
> There were no errors, and no crashes, I left my CLL on level 3 cuz, my voltage peaks were higher when setting it to level 2.
> 
> My voltages according to CPU-Z: Load (while running primetest) : 1.360-1.368 V
> Idle: 1.008 V
> 
> Again my voltages are higher than 1.35 v and I didn't even touch the offset, or the turbo voltages, is this normal?


Yes, its fine. A +0.005 offset / +0.004 is just a starting point when overclocking. This i why I asked what your voltages were in CPU-z since just posting offset / turbo doesn't tell us much.

So what you will need to do is start using negative offset and leave the turbo at +0.004 for now.

Negative Offset will decrease both your idle and full load vcore.


----------



## maxiemie

Thank you, I'll try to decrease my offset as far as possible (untill I'm getting unstable)
When I achieve this what is next? When will I increase my turbo and when do I increase my offset?
It's really hard for me to understand which setting I need to use, as in the guide, they are only changing the turbo voltage, and I'm new at CPU overclocking.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxiemie*
> 
> Thank you, I'll try to decrease my offset as far as possible (untill I'm getting unstable)
> When I achieve this what is next? When will I increase my turbo and when do I increase my offset?
> It's really hard for me to understand which setting I need to use, as in the guide, they are only changing the turbo voltage, and I'm new at CPU overclocking.


Negative offset can be tricky, because it can cause you to become unstable at light loads and at idle, so just be careful.

What I would do is revert back to stock, and check idle vcore, use negative offset until you match that idle voltage, then use turbo to overclock.


----------



## maxiemie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Negative offset can be tricky, because it can cause you to become unstable at light loads and at idle, so just be careful.
> 
> What I would do is revert back to stock, and check idle vcore, use negative offset until you match that idle voltage, then use turbo to overclock.


I went back to my stock settings, and ran CPU-Z along with primetest, my load voltages were around +1.220v still my idle was around +1.008v.
This seems to be on the high side, according to other overclockers. I'll try to match my idle voltage with the offset, and see how far I can push it with those settings. Should I leave my turbo on auto when doing this, or just on the +0.004v?

How is it possible that my voltage under load increases with +1.300v (compared to stock settings) when I'm only applying +0.004 in turbo and +0.005 in offset (Kenny's starting settings)?

Also I tried to do some overclocking in fixed mode, to see how many voltages my mobo displays, and how many the cpu-z software. I did this with leaving turbo on auto, and enabling the c-states. I achieved 1.340V fixed in my bios, and it displayed 1.355V in cpu-z at peaks, this voltage was needed to aquire a stable overclock on 4.4 Ghz. Is this a reasonable voltage, or is it on the high side, for a x44 multiplier?

Thank you again for the info, really helping me out!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxiemie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Negative offset can be tricky, because it can cause you to become unstable at light loads and at idle, so just be careful.
> 
> What I would do is revert back to stock, and check idle vcore, use negative offset until you match that idle voltage, then use turbo to overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> I went back to my stock settings, and ran CPU-Z along with primetest, my load voltages were around +1.220v still my idle was around +1.008v.
> This seems to be on the high side, according to other overclockers. I'll try to match my idle voltage with the offset, and see how far I can push it with those settings. Should I leave my turbo on auto when doing this, or just on the +0.004v?
> 
> How is it possible that my voltage under load increases with +1.300v (compared to stock settings) when I'm only applying +0.004 in turbo and +0.005 in offset (Kenny's starting settings)?
> 
> Also I tried to do some overclocking in fixed mode, to see how many voltages my mobo displays, and how many the cpu-z software. I did this with leaving turbo on auto, and enabling the c-states. I achieved 1.340V fixed in my bios, and it displayed 1.355V in cpu-z at peaks, this voltage was needed to aquire a stable overclock on 4.4 Ghz. Is this a reasonable voltage, or is it on the high side, for a x44 multiplier?
> 
> Thank you again for the info, really helping me out!
Click to expand...

Your chip just has a high VID, and 1.355 for 4.4 is not stellar. It doesn't sound like you won the silicon lottery. Intel says you can overclock them, doesn't mean they all will be great. I got a pretty crappy roll on Haswell-E, so I feel your pain. If you have any doubts about your overclock being optimal, try negative offset and see where it gets you. If you have a stable system right now, lock the settings in a profile in BIOS before you mess with anything else.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxiemie*
> 
> I went back to my stock settings, and ran CPU-Z along with primetest, my load voltages were around +1.220v still my idle was around +1.008v.
> This seems to be on the high side, according to other overclockers. I'll try to match my idle voltage with the offset, and see how far I can push it with those settings. Should I leave my turbo on auto when doing this, or just on the +0.004v?
> 
> How is it possible that my voltage under load increases with +1.300v (compared to stock settings) when I'm only applying +0.004 in turbo and +0.005 in offset (Kenny's starting settings)?
> 
> Also I tried to do some overclocking in fixed mode, to see how many voltages my mobo displays, and how many the cpu-z software. I did this with leaving turbo on auto, and enabling the c-states. I achieved 1.340V fixed in my bios, and it displayed 1.355V in cpu-z at peaks, this voltage was needed to aquire a stable overclock on 4.4 Ghz. Is this a reasonable voltage, or is it on the high side, for a x44 multiplier?
> 
> Thank you again for the info, really helping me out!


Start by setting a negative offset z(-0.005, -0.010, -0.015 etc) to see how low your CPU can idle. Sandy bridge usually idles between .950v - 1.000v so you are on the high side for stock.

Once your idle is in this range, start stressing the CPU at X multiplier.

If the stress test fails, then only increase additional turbo voltage.

If you increase offset after a failed stress test then you will be increasing the idle vcore back to where it was originally.


----------



## FuriouStyles

Hello everyone haven't posted in here yet but I've read a lot and just wanted to thank all involved in this thread for their insight. I did my first delid on a 3770k I bought recently and have had a pretty decent OC experience (4.8 @ 1.4V). The question I had is in relation to PLL voltage. Have you guys generally run on the lower end or the higher end (1.89) of the spectrum? For me I've experimented and gone way down to 1.73 and all the way up to 1.85 and it hasn't seemed to make a difference. It does make a slight difference temperature wise but is PLL really important for north of 5ghz?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriouStyles*
> 
> Hello everyone haven't posted in here yet but I've read a lot and just wanted to thank all involved in this thread for their insight. I did my first delid on a 3770k I bought recently and have had a pretty decent OC experience (4.8 @ 1.4V). The question I had is in relation to PLL voltage. Have you guys generally run on the lower end or the higher end (1.89) of the spectrum? For me I've experimented and gone way down to 1.73 and all the way up to 1.85 and it hasn't seemed to make a difference. It does make a slight difference temperature wise but is PLL really important for north of 5ghz?


My 3570k is a 24/7 5.0 chip...just like you said, I don't really notice too much with pll other than dropping it down low net me a couple Cs, but no change in voltage requirements, and too far destabilizes the overclock. The effect is subtle at best, but might be more so at significantly higher voltages than what any of us will run on air or water.


----------



## FuriouStyles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My 3570k is a 24/7 5.0 chip...just like you said, I don't really notice too much with pll other than dropping it down low net me a couple Cs, but no change in voltage requirements, and too far destabilizes the overclock. The effect is subtle at best, but might be more so at significantly higher voltages than what any of us will run on air or water.


You're on water if I remember and are you running voltage offsets?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriouStyles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My 3570k is a 24/7 5.0 chip...just like you said, I don't really notice too much with pll other than dropping it down low net me a couple Cs, but no change in voltage requirements, and too far destabilizes the overclock. The effect is subtle at best, but might be more so at significantly higher voltages than what any of us will run on air or water.
> 
> 
> 
> You're on water if I remember and are you running voltage offsets?
Click to expand...

Yes,dellided, naked, custom loop. 1.36Vcore by Dmm, negative 0.040 offset, 0.120 turbo,full LLC, 1.8 pll. 72c max under P95.

Actually on an Asus board right now, bent pins on my Asrock, bent them back, but haven't swapped back out.


----------



## FuriouStyles

Nice. Any particular reason you are running a negative offset? And is full LLC completely okay? I know some shy away from it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriouStyles*
> 
> Nice. Any particular reason you are running a negative offset? And is full LLC completely okay? I know some shy away from it.


I am using negative offset because my chips VID is not indicative of the silicon quality. I can idle lower than stock voltage without compromising stability, so why not? Full LLC is a bit more stress on the VRMs and produces a little more heat on both the VRMs and the Core during normal function. I can/have use(d) less compensation and stabilized just fine, but the voltage requirement is a bit higher to mitigate crashes during load shift. Being under water, with a full 8 phases for a 77 watt CPU, under 1.4, high LLC is not dangerous per se...but yeah, generally shy away from it.

Edit to add: have you seen Sin0822's review of the ASRock Z77 line up from a few years ago? I think I have linked it at least a dozen or more times in this thread, but it has some enlightening information about voltage readouts in software. You may find the information important if you are aiming for a high overclock and pushing voltages.


----------



## FuriouStyles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am using negative offset because my chips VID is not indicative of the silicon quality. I can idle lower than stock voltage without compromising stability, so why not? Full LLC is a bit more stress on the VRMs and produces a little more heat on both the VRMs and the Core during normal function. I can/have use(d) less compensation and stabilized just fine, but the voltage requirement is a bit higher to mitigate crashes during load shift. Being under water, with a full 8 phases for a 77 watt CPU, under 1.4, high LLC is not dangerous per se...but yeah, generally shy away from it.
> 
> Edit to add: have you seen Sin0822's review of the ASRock Z77 line up from a few years ago? I think I have linked it at least a dozen or more times in this thread, but it has some enlightening information about voltage readouts in software. You may find the information important if you are aiming for a high overclock and pushing voltages.


Yeah honestly I'll probably stick on 4.8 (air). I can boot to 5ghz easily but stability is another issue altogether. I don't believe my board is very far off of reported voltages because I had a 2500k and it took pretty much the same voltages to get the same OC on both boards (old one was an MSI P67). Besides for gaming purposes what would that extra 200mhz get me? Almost nothing.


----------



## lax123

Hi,

I wanted to start to use this guide on my 2500k and the same mb as in the guide asrock p67 extreme4.
I did not even start -running the custom prime95 test as suggested looking the clocks speed in hwmonitor I wonder:
It shows during the test for clocks:
value: 3392 min: 1596 max: 3691
cpu load 100% for all cores.

Should it not be running in turbo ->3,7 all the time during this stress test?
Its on 3,7 for a sec but on 3392 on the avg.

edit: i read 3,4 is max when all 4 cores are at full load?
So all that is perfectly normal, i guess?

Is 58°C at load (35°C package min/31°C core min) good for not oced? /Does my non stock cooler seem to be good?


----------



## Lucky 23

What CPU cooler do you own?


----------



## lax123

Hi,

I think its this one
http://noctua.at/en/products/discontinued-products/nh-u12.html?___from_store=de#.VneWxPnhCUk
but with 1 fan attached to the side.
Noctua U12.
Its from my old 775. Luckily this asrock board has additional attachment possibilities for even old stuff.

In the guide it says to set Turbo Limits short duration, long duration etc to max limits and long duration maintained to auto. Though I have the same mainboard I dont have the last option with auto. I can only set a fixed time limit for the turbo. To which should I put it in seconds -highest number possible or keep it at 1sec?

While playing crysis hwmonitor shows max package temp 74°C. *
Does this mean my cooling sucks?


*Edit: I removed the side door and max temps went down to like 64°C instead of 74°C, even with multiplier at 44.

I tried the ecoOC (0,005Vcore and 0,004 Turbo)
On loading windows I get BSOD at 45 multiplier. Prime at 44 passed.
Code was like 00000009C is that the same as in the list
"0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"?

"QPI/VTT or increasing Vcore", following the guide I just should now be tinkering with +turbo voltage and not this stuff, considering im just at 4400 OC.
Or not?
Any tipps for me?

Didnt quite get my head around what to put in for that LLC level.
Currently I have it at lvl2.
In bios it showed 1,320 -1,328 at +0,005V.
Now in win it shows 1,351V. Min 0,976V and max 1,356 for vcore


----------



## lax123

Something wrong with my questions?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lax123*
> 
> Something wrong with my questions?


Your temps are fine, voltage is fine. What gets me is that you are only showing 4000Mhz, which is WAY low for that voltage. If you have set a different multiplier in BIOS, you might consider taking a look through CPU-Z or some other monitoring program.

Filling out Rigbuilder and putting the system specs in your signature will help us figure out what might need to be done. A 9C can point to issues with large densities of fast RAM, or possible too low VCore, but I dont know your system specs, so I cant make that call. Also, you can format a flashdrive to fat32 and hit f12 (if I recall correctly) to take a screen shot of your bios settings. I would gladly look over them to double check whats under the hood.

You should be aiming for 4500MHz at about 1.3 and under 80C, so you are not far off.


----------



## lax123

Hi,

thank you.

So here is the stuff I put together:
1. Rig in Signature.

Data Pre OC:







and this after OC and Multiplier at 44.
When I set it to 45 I get BSOD.





Both HW and CPU ID pics taken directly after starting up win.

Also:
In the OC Pic it shows 1.2V for the Vcore.
But when I restarted the computer and went into bios the oc settings showed 1,336V.

Did I put in the settings in correctly like in the guide suggested? I hope.


----------



## hertz9753

I have that same motherboard with an i5 2500k in it. The CPU is running stock speeds now but the rig is a 24/7 folder with two GTX 960's.

That board has an easy button in the bios that will take most Sandy Bridge 2500k and 2600k chips up to 4.6 with about 1.4V and you can adjust things after you save.


----------



## lax123

Easybutton? Are you talking about the "load optimized CPU OC presettings"?

I think its better if inedenimadam double checks my settings, as he suggested
BC of the 9C error at 45 multiplier and what to put in for that LLC -which level.
I dont want to break something.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lax123*
> 
> Easybutton? Are you talking about the "load optimized CPU OC presettings"?
> 
> I think its better if inedenimadam double checks my settings, as he suggested
> BC of the 9C error at 45 multiplier and what to put in for that LLC -which level.
> I dont want to break something.


Yes it was Turbo 4.4 with a Corsair H50 running push/pull out and folding.



It was Turbo 4.6 and you don't trust me when I'm just here trying to help.


----------



## Cruward

Hi.. Just jumping in here quick with a question, because I'm lost









So, I wanted to do an overclock (basically for the first time) and my goal was 4.5GHz, I found this post a long time ago but decided to save it.

I will try to make it quick. After all the prerequisites were done I went in to Bios. Followed the "Green Overclock" guide by Kenny, ended up at 45 Multi, 0.005v Offset, 0.004v Turbo.
Ran the test for 10 minutes, Temp was between 100-105C, Volt averaging at 1.376v. (Was going to take a picture but forgot).
I thought the temp seemed high (even though this is at 100% load) so I went to this thread to read up on other questions you've received.

So, this guy 2-3 pages back asked a question, and he got the recommendation to stay at or below 1.35 volts, and to go back to stock settings, and check his idle volts before continuing with changing offsets etc. He got 1.008v Idle, and you wanted him to try to lower it by changing the offset.

I did the same, and noticed that at stock, my idle volts seem unstable. The lowest it goes is 1.080 V, and it keeps jumping between there and 1.120 V.
It also says that the multiplier is at 39x, while when I started it said it was 33x.

Here is a quick picture of CPU-Z:









Intel i7 3770k
AsRock Z77 Extreme4
Corsair H100 CPU Cooler

Where do I go from here? Do I just have a terrible chip? Just feels like something is off.

Thanks a lot to the people who take their time to help us newbies here


----------



## Lucky 23

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruward*
> 
> Hi.. Just jumping in here quick with a question, because I'm lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I wanted to do an overclock (basically for the first time) and my goal was 4.5GHz, I found this post a long time ago but decided to save it.
> 
> I will try to make it quick. After all the prerequisites were done I went in to Bios. Followed the "Green Overclock" guide by Kenny, ended up at 45 Multi, 0.005v Offset, 0.004v Turbo.
> Ran the test for 10 minutes, Temp was between 100-105C, Volt averaging at 1.376v. (Was going to take a picture but forgot).
> I thought the temp seemed high (even though this is at 100% load) so I went to this thread to read up on other questions you've received.
> 
> So, this guy 2-3 pages back asked a question, and he got the recommendation to stay at or below 1.35 volts, and to go back to stock settings, and check his idle volts before continuing with changing offsets etc. He got 1.008v Idle, and you wanted him to try to lower it by changing the offset.
> 
> I did the same, and noticed that at stock, my idle volts seem unstable. The lowest it goes is 1.080 V, and it keeps jumping between there and 1.120 V.
> It also says that the multiplier is at 39x, while when I started it said it was 33x.
> 
> Here is a quick picture of CPU-Z:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel i7 3770k
> AsRock Z77 Extreme4
> Corsair H100 CPU Cooler
> 
> Where do I go from here? Do I just have a terrible chip? Just feels like something is off.
> 
> Thanks a lot to the people who take their time to help us newbies here






A +0.005 offset and +0.004 is just a starting point. Both your idle and full load seem high so try setting a negative offset to decrease your Vcore.

If this does not work then try decreasing the multiplier to 44

Also you should keep your temps around 85c during Prime 95.


----------



## Cruward

Thank you so much for the quick reply. I will try again tomorrow and hope I don't run in to trouble.


----------



## Kingfield

Hi all,

I'm new to this, and just started fiddling around with this today. I'm running an i5-2500k, and I have been trying to overclock at various speeds, and i've settled on 4.4Ghz w/ a +.105 turbo boost at the moment, since 4.5 seems to be quite unstable with constant blue screening.

I've run into a few strange problems and would greatly appreciate it if someone could give me their views:

1. I'm passing the Prime95 test, but during the test, all 4 of my cores are throttled to 3.7Ghz, even though my temperatures are fine (mid60s-70). Is this normal??

2. My vcore is constantly fluctuating under load, and even with my settings which show a 'max' of 1.352v in HWmonitor, running Prime95, the actual value is fluctuating (every second or so) around 1.28v - what could the problem be here, and is there any way that I can stabalize the voltage and/or increase it without further increasing the ACTUAL 'max' voltage?

3. When I'm overclocking at 4.5, for some reason, changing the CPU fan to 'Full on' instead of automatic will prevent BSOD (even though temperatures never go above low 70s in either case).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kingfield*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this, and just started fiddling around with this today. I'm running an i5-2500k, and I have been trying to overclock at various speeds, and i've settled on 4.4Ghz w/ a +.105 turbo boost at the moment, since 4.5 seems to be quite unstable with constant blue screening.
> 
> I've run into a few strange problems and would greatly appreciate it if someone could give me their views:
> 
> 1. I'm passing the Prime95 test, but during the test, all 4 of my cores are throttled to 3.7Ghz, even though my temperatures are fine (mid60s-70). Is this normal??
> 
> 2. My vcore is constantly fluctuating under load, and even with my settings which show a 'max' of 1.352v in HWmonitor, running Prime95, the actual value is fluctuating (every second or so) around 1.28v - what could the problem be here, and is there any way that I can stabalize the voltage and/or increase it without further increasing the ACTUAL 'max' voltage?
> 
> 3. When I'm overclocking at 4.5, for some reason, changing the CPU fan to 'Full on' instead of automatic will prevent BSOD (even though temperatures never go above low 70s in either case).
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Fluctuation during a Prime95 load is perfectly acceptable, because the load shifts, and the sensors are really only able to pick up voltage steps instead of the full spectrum. However, 1.35-1.28 is a rather large variance, it you wanted to bring those numbers closer together, you could try increasing LLC. Note that this will also increase your loaded VCore, so you will need to reduce your turbo voltage the same amount your new loaded voltage increased.

So if you are currently using +105 turbo LLC4 to get 1.28 loaded with 1.35 max, your new equation might look like +50 turbo LLC2 1.28 loaded 1.29 max. You will have to determine how much lower you take turbo once you raise LLC and put it under load.


----------



## Kingfield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Fluctuation during a Prime95 load is perfectly acceptable, because the load shifts, and the sensors are really only able to pick up voltage steps instead of the full spectrum. However, 1.35-1.28 is a rather large variance, it you wanted to bring those numbers closer together, you could try increasing LLC. Note that this will also increase your loaded VCore, so you will need to reduce your turbo voltage the same amount your new loaded voltage increased.
> 
> So if you are currently using +105 turbo LLC4 to get 1.28 loaded with 1.35 max, your new equation might look like +50 turbo LLC2 1.28 loaded 1.29 max. You will have to determine how much lower you take turbo once you raise LLC and put it under load.


Hi! Thanks for the quick reply. In terms of the throttling of my processor at 3.6ghz running prime95, is that fine?

Also, in response to the LLC change, I will try that - also not sure if I was clear in my original post, but when I said that it was fluctuating around 1.28 during prime95 - it only fluctuates up to an actual max (that i've seen) of under 1.3v, so it never really gets up to 1.35...


----------



## Harrywang

After upgrading my CPU cooler, fans, and case and got it all up and runnig it's time to finally OC the right way!! +rep as this guide has been immensely helpful!

Alright so I got my i5 2500k in 2011 where I was able to get a OC of 4.5ghz at 1.36~ish volts using offset +.45 or so. I ran prime95 for a couple hours to confirm stability. Last year in the summer I started getting BSOD every once in a while, maybe once a month. I figured it was the heat as my old cooling setup wasn't as good as it is now. However I might of changed some settings as well but I forgot so I decided I'll stabilize it more when I upgrade some parts.

So here we are now and following the guide I was able to get an OC of 4.5ghz at 1.36ish volts using turbo voltage of +.145 and offset of .005. It seems like it's the same as before which is good I guess? Is my turbo voltage to high or does it not matter??

Here is an SS of 1 hour testing (I only game so I don't need to run it longer right?)



My temps seem very good. I would like to push the CPU clock higher if possible. I've tried 4.9 and 5.0 but it wouldn't boot into windows at all even with a turbo voltage of +.300. The CPU is getting old so I would like the max performance as much as possible with my new cooler!

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrywang*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After upgrading my CPU cooler, fans, and case and got it all up and runnig it's time to finally OC the right way!! +rep as this guide has been immensely helpful!
> 
> Alright so I got my i5 2500k in 2011 where I was able to get a OC of 4.5ghz at 1.36~ish volts using offset +.45 or so. I ran prime95 for a couple hours to confirm stability. Last year in the summer I started getting BSOD every once in a while, maybe once a month. I figured it was the heat as my old cooling setup wasn't as good as it is now. However I might of changed some settings as well but I forgot so I decided I'll stabilize it more when I upgrade some parts.
> 
> So here we are now and following the guide I was able to get an OC of 4.5ghz at 1.36ish volts using turbo voltage of +.145 and offset of .005. It seems like it's the same as before which is good I guess? Is my turbo voltage to high or does it not matter??
> 
> Here is an SS of 1 hour testing (I only game so I don't need to run it longer right?)
> 
> 
> 
> My temps seem very good. I would like to push the CPU clock higher if possible. I've tried 4.9 and 5.0 but it wouldn't boot into windows at all even with a turbo voltage of +.300. The CPU is getting old so I would like the max performance as much as possible with my new cooler!
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Whats your idle vcore with the +0.005 offset ? Have you tried decreasing Additional Turbo Voltage? Most 2500k's will stabilize at ~ 1.30-1.32v @4.5ghz.


----------



## Harrywang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Whats your idle vcore with the +0.005 offset ? Have you tried decreasing Additional Turbo Voltage? Most 2500k's will stabilize at ~ 1.30-1.32v @4.5ghz.


About .984 idle

My chip BSOD's instantly now below + .100 turbo voltage at 4.5ghz. I'm guessing it's degradation from my earlier OC and because of the heat in the summer (it got kinda hot)


----------



## Harrywang

Welp it bsod under 2 hours so I raised the turbo offset to .148 and it seems pretty stable now at 5 hours of prime test. Vcore max in HWMonitor is 1.4v. Usually it's aroudn 1.368-1.378 so yeah. I think I lost the silicon lottery or degradation is real lol . Max temps was like 71c in all cores though with only 50% fans spinning. Going anything higher seems pretty impossible and pointless for me so I guess i'll just take it.


----------



## Lucky 23

Its a possibility. Glad you got it stable


----------



## Harrywang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Its a possibility. Glad you got it stable


It bsod at around 9-10 hours of prime 95 testing. intel burn test it also bsod around the 2-3rd test. You think I should be fine with normal usage as in heavy gaming?? Should I raise the turbo vcore to +.150 and higher to get it stable or should I be completely fine??


----------



## Lucky 23

What board do you have again ?


----------



## Harrywang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What board do you have again ?


asrock z68 extrem3 gen3


----------



## Lucky 23

Oh ok, that's the board I use to own. Well maybe it just degradation or just a bad overclocker.


----------



## radier

I think that SB are degradation proof. I am on 5GHz from five years.

Taptaptap Mlais M52


----------



## Gacrux

Anyone else having the BIOS corrupted after BIOS settings reset or failed overclocks?

This is really pissing me off, I know I'm not alone because I posted about it 1 year ago in a brazilian forum and lots of people are contacting me saying that they are having exactly the same problem. I also read here and in other forums people complains. I'm sure ASRock knows about this problem and don't give a s*, I tried to e-mail them and got no response.

I didn't find a way to recover the BIOS without removing the SPI from the motherboard and using a EPROM Programmer.

For people who knows how to extract and flash the BIOS out of the motherboard, it's just a nuisance, but what about others who don't dare to remove the BIOS chip and have no clue on how to use an EPROM Programmer?

When the BIOS get corrupted, you can still boot and use your computer, but you loose:
- Dual channel - only one channel is recognized.
- Cant get multiplier over the turbo value.
- Can't change multiplier per core.
- On board GPU is lost.
- RAM won't get past 1600 MHz.

Has anyone faced this problem and knows a way to re-flash the whole BIOS in DOS, Instant Flash or whatever?

My motherboard is a Pro4, but I received complains about all ASRock Z77 range.


----------



## radier

Never had this kind of problems.


----------



## forstyyy

Hi all,

I made a Sheet with my BIOS settings and also linked the temps from HWInfo while running Prime95. What I am experiencing is, that my CPU multiplier falls down to default rate (x34) while running Prime95, then it recovers after 30-40 seconds and tries again with x43/x45 (depending on settings) but it cannot keep it up for a long time. I have a guess that it has something to do with the temperatures, anytime the CPU goes over 70°C the throttle kicks in, but 70°C should be fine I thought...

Here is the link, would be nice if someone can take a look, really trying to achieve an overclock for 4.5GHz but I am not sure where the wrong setting is.

Link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1D5UfJ_gSgqSvMMdmVBmIkBGig06G_YFinqghVUwMRgQ/edit?usp=sharing

Thanks in advance!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forstyyy*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I made a Sheet with my BIOS settings and also linked the temps from HWInfo while running Prime95. What I am experiencing is, that my CPU multiplier falls down to default rate (x34) while running Prime95, then it recovers after 30-40 seconds and tries again with x43/x45 (depending on settings) but it cannot keep it up for a long time. I have a guess that it has something to do with the temperatures, anytime the CPU goes over 70°C the throttle kicks in, but 70°C should be fine I thought...
> 
> Here is the link, would be nice if someone can take a look, really trying to achieve an overclock for 4.5GHz but I am not sure where the wrong setting is.
> 
> Link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1D5UfJ_gSgqSvMMdmVBmIkBGig06G_YFinqghVUwMRgQ/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Thanks in advance!


VRMs overheating. What board? never mind, it was in the spreadsheet. 4+1 VRM layout.

Take a time measurement from start of load until throttle happens. Write it down.
Point a really punchy fan directly at the VRM heatsink.
Take a time measurement from start of load until throttle happens. Compare.

It would not be the first, nor the last of the 4+1 boards we have witnessed throttle due to insufficient VRM layout or cooling. If that is the case, you will have to either point the fan permanently at the VRMs, or reduce overclock, or both.


----------



## forstyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VRMs overheating. What board?


As written in the sheet, it is Asrock Z77 Pro4. How can I check VRMs? I am monitoring Prime now for quite some time, and it seems like it is throttling as soon as 65°C is kicking in, even when OC is only set to like x39. Find it strange too that I get these temps so easily with such an expensive AIO...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forstyyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VRMs overheating. What board?
> 
> 
> 
> As written in the sheet, it is Asrock Z77 Pro4. How can I check VRMs? I am monitoring Prime now for quite some time, and it seems like it is throttling as soon as 65°C is kicking in, even when OC is only set to like x39. Find it strange too that I get these temps so easily with such an expensive AIO...
Click to expand...

I edited my post, and this is a new page, so might want to go back and re-read. VRMs have nothing to do with core temperature. The AIO may actually be counter productive to the VRMs because tower coolers usually stir up air around the socket and VRMs, where an AIO wont.


----------



## forstyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I edited my post, and this is a new page, so might want to go back and re-read. VRMs have nothing to do with core temperature. The AIO may actually be counter productive to the VRMs because tower coolers usually stir up air around the socket and VRMs, where an AIO wont.


I guess the VRM is this big black block sittung under the radiator? http://i.imgur.com/f8W8KJQ.jpg At least thats the part causing a big burn on my finger when finding out what might be overheating









I pointed a fan to it now, only had a 140mm fan flying around here, lets see if it throttles... What would be my options in case this is the problem, lower overclock is no option for me to be honest

1) Find a 1155 board which is actually good? This seems really stupid since the 1155 is dead, but I rather don't want to spend 500+ for a new board and CPU since the CPU is doing just fine...
2) Switch to Air cooling instead of AIO? The AIO really seems counter effective since the VRM is just blocked by the radiator


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forstyyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I edited my post, and this is a new page, so might want to go back and re-read. VRMs have nothing to do with core temperature. The AIO may actually be counter productive to the VRMs because tower coolers usually stir up air around the socket and VRMs, where an AIO wont.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the VRM is this big black block sittung under the radiator? http://i.imgur.com/f8W8KJQ.jpg At least thats the part causing a big burn on my finger when finding out what might be overheating
Click to expand...

LOL! Touching it was NOT part of the steps to determining the problem!

Honestly, if you plan on overclocking, a 4+1 board really should not be used. You may be able to squeeze a little more than stock multiplier on very little VCore increase, but for any meaningful gains you should consider replacing it for one with a 8+1 or 8+2 VRM layout. Decent Z77 boards can be had for not allot of $$$ on ebay, and you can resell or repurpose the pro board. It is still a fairly feature-full board, just not one really designed with an overclocker in mind. The Z77 extreme4 is a really nice board for the money if you are brand loyal.

Instead of relying on a manufacturers advertisements to determine VRM layout, you can just count the chokes (grey squares). If there are 5 or 6, then it is either a 4+1 or a 4+2, if there are 9 or 10, then it is a 8+1 or a 8+2 layout. Either an 8+1 or 8+2 will allow much better overclocking results without the throttling. the first number is phases to the CPU, and the +second number is phases to the RAM. If you are overvolting and overclocking your RAM as well, an 8+2 will be your best bet.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *forstyyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I edited my post, and this is a new page, so might want to go back and re-read. VRMs have nothing to do with core temperature. The AIO may actually be counter productive to the VRMs because tower coolers usually stir up air around the socket and VRMs, where an AIO wont.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the VRM is this big black block sittung under the radiator? http://i.imgur.com/f8W8KJQ.jpg At least thats the part causing a big burn on my finger when finding out what might be overheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Touching it was NOT part of the steps to determining the problem!
> 
> Honestly, if you plan on overclocking, a 4+1 board really should not be used. You may be able to squeeze a little more than stock multiplier on very little VCore increase, but for any meaningful gains you should consider replacing it for one with a 8+1 or 8+2 VRM layout. Decent Z77 boards can be had for not allot of $$$ on ebay, and you can resell or repurpose the pro board. It is still a fairly feature-full board, just not one really designed with an overclocker in mind. The Z77 extreme4 is a really nice board for the money if you are brand loyal.
> 
> Instead of relying on a manufacturers advertisements to determine VRM layout, you can just count the chokes (grey squares). If there are 5 or 6, then it is either a 4+1 or a 4+2, if there are 9 or 10, then it is a 8+1 or a 8+2 layout. Either an 8+1 or 8+2 will allow much better overclocking results without the throttling. the first number is phases to the CPU, and the +second number is phases to the RAM. If you are overvolting and overclocking your RAM as well, an 8+2 will be your best bet.
Click to expand...

Edit: I dont see a case listed, but if you can relocate the radiator, you may be able to clear up some airflow.

Also, if this is a gaming rig, the benefits of going with a whole new set-up vs. just a new (or used) board is not worth it IMO. My 3570k @ 5.0 performs almost identical to my 5820k @ 4.5 in most all gaming scenarios. The 2600k is still a mighty CPU by today's standards, beats anything AMD has to offer at the moment, and is only incrementally behind intel's newer chips


----------



## forstyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Edit: I dont see a case listed, but if you can relocate the radiator, you may be able to clear up some airflow.
> 
> Also, if this is a gaming rig, the benefits of going with a whole new set-up vs. just a new (or used) board is not worth it IMO. My 3570k @ 5.0 performs almost identical to my 5820k @ 4.5 in most all gaming scenarios. The 2600k is still a mighty CPU by today's standards, beats anything AMD has to offer at the moment, and is only incrementally behind intel's newer chips


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Edit: I dont see a case listed, but if you can relocate the radiator, you may be able to clear up some airflow.
> 
> Also, if this is a gaming rig, the benefits of going with a whole new set-up vs. just a new (or used) board is not worth it IMO. My 3570k @ 5.0 performs almost identical to my 5820k @ 4.5 in most all gaming scenarios. The 2600k is still a mighty CPU by today's standards, beats anything AMD has to offer at the moment, and is only incrementally behind intel's newer chips


I have a Phantek Evolv ATX case, could mount the radiator in the front to be honest, question is if it will even help the VRMs to get cooler, guess a little fan (40mm? 60mm?) will help more.

Having not a single throttle so far with the fan pointing below the radiator, but of course this is no situation in my case right now, cant leave it like this









About decent boards, is there anything for Z77 from Asus which supports the AI Suite? Only hearing good things about it. Looking at the prices on Ebay I still have to invest around 100-120€ for a Z77 board... Might be almost the same when I go for 1 x Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 x ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger (90MB0LX0-M0EAY0) and sell my board+CPU for around 260-280€...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forstyyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Edit: I dont see a case listed, but if you can relocate the radiator, you may be able to clear up some airflow.
> 
> Also, if this is a gaming rig, the benefits of going with a whole new set-up vs. just a new (or used) board is not worth it IMO. My 3570k @ 5.0 performs almost identical to my 5820k @ 4.5 in most all gaming scenarios. The 2600k is still a mighty CPU by today's standards, beats anything AMD has to offer at the moment, and is only incrementally behind intel's newer chips
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Edit: I dont see a case listed, but if you can relocate the radiator, you may be able to clear up some airflow.
> 
> Also, if this is a gaming rig, the benefits of going with a whole new set-up vs. just a new (or used) board is not worth it IMO. My 3570k @ 5.0 performs almost identical to my 5820k @ 4.5 in most all gaming scenarios. The 2600k is still a mighty CPU by today's standards, beats anything AMD has to offer at the moment, and is only incrementally behind intel's newer chips
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a Phantek Evolv ATX case, could mount the radiator in the front to be honest, question is if it will even help the VRMs to get cooler, guess a little fan (40mm? 60mm?) will help more.
> 
> Having not a single throttle so far with the fan pointing below the radiator, but of course this is no situation in my case right now, cant leave it like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About decent boards, is there anything for Z77 from Asus which supports the AI Suite? Only hearing good things about it. Looking at the prices on Ebay I still have to invest around 100-120€ for a Z77 board... Might be almost the same when I go for 1 x Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
> 1 x ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Ranger (90MB0LX0-M0EAY0) and sell my board+CPU for around 260-280€...
Click to expand...

If you can settle for a lesser overclock, then I would move the radiator and concoct a solution for airflow tailored to your case. Without having my hands on it, I really cant say what that will end up being. But obviously airflow fixes the problem...so the choice is yours: upgrade now or later?


----------



## forstyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you can settle for a lesser overclock, then I would move the radiator and concoct a solution for airflow tailored to your case. Without having my hands on it, I really cant say what that will end up being. But obviously airflow fixes the problem...so the choice is yours: upgrade now or later?


Its kind of hard to find airflow setups for this case, seems like it is hard to get in some parts of the globe and also it is kind of expensive, hence not so many have it. I run 2x Noctua NF-F12 front intake, Radiator with 2x Noctua NF-A14 exhaust, and 1x Noctua NF-A14 in the back as exhaust, should be enough air I guess.

But I think the main reason is that the radiator sits too low and blocking off the VRMs, I could try to lift the radiator a few centimeters up since my case has a radiator cage which takes away space and is kind of useless.

Meanwhile I look for some 1155 boards on my local Ebay, if I can't find anything I will update to Skylake and a good ROG board. After all it will be +/- 0 when I sell my CPU+Board, and buying hardware is very tax-supported for me as a freelance worker  Definitely thanks for your help so far, wouldn't have thought about the VRMs at all


----------



## Stephen88

Hi guys, after reading many and many pages of this spectacular thread, I think I understand well how to proceed with overclocking my CPU, but I have some doubts for this I ask you to make clear my questions.

first of all I'm interested using the Offset Mode and before proceeding with overclocking, I would like to achieve the lowest possible voltage with negative offset for my CPU when it is idle.
For know that I wonder if this is enough reduce the offset and leave PC in idle showing the Desktop for some hours without crashes? or would it be better to set in bios the negative vcore chosen and a neutral turbo boost offset at 0.0v after set a maximum multiplier of 16x and benchmark with that frequency repeat again with all other ratio 17x, 18x, 19x etc.?

Instead for test a stable OC what do you think about OCCT? for my it's a great software that make several graphs summary for every bench.

for the moment I'm stay at 4.0GHz with setting recommended by Kenny in his OP.

My system config is:
i7-2700K
Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3
4x4GB G.Skill 1333 7-7-7-21 XMP
Corsair H55 watercooler in push-pull

Thaks in advance for any answer!


----------



## Lucky 23

What multiplier are you going to try and stabilize ? 4.0ghz or higher?

First, you need to adjust your BIOS to be identical to the OP.

Next, with that mulit set in BIOS, boot into windows with a +0.005 offset +0.004 turbo. There is not a 0.00v Turbo, it starts at +0.004

Post your idle and full load vcore displayed in CPU-z here


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> What multiplier are you going to try and stabilize ? 4.0ghz or higher?
> 
> First, you need to adjust your BIOS to be identical to the OP.
> 
> Next, with that mulit set in BIOS, boot into windows with a +0.005 offset +0.004 turbo. There is not a 0.00v Turbo, it starts at +0.004
> 
> Post your idle and full load vcore displayed in CPU-z here


actually I'm not at home as soon as I can post my vcore value. But if memory serves me right at load I have 1.28v
For the rest my bios setting is like the kenny's post. Until now I have always been at 4.0ghz perfectly with +0.005 offset and +0.004 turbo, LLC Lv.5

But before proceeding to further step overclocking, my question is about, determine the stable frequencies with negative offset.
How can you tell me about my previus post?

_For know that I wonder if this is enough reduce the offset and leave PC in idle showing the Desktop for some hours without crashes? or would it be better to set in bios the negative vcore chosen and a neutral turbo boost offset at 0.0v after set a maximum multiplier of 16x and benchmark with that frequency repeat again with all other ratio 17x, 18x, 19x etc.?_


----------



## Lucky 23

If your offset is too low then you will see crashes during light load. Personally i wouldn't' spend time running a stress test at a 16 mulit


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> If your offset is too low then you will see crashes during light load. Personally i wouldn't' spend time running a stress test at a 16 mulit


so the only method for test stability at idle or light load with a negative offset it's do nothing and leave windows on desktop for some hours and try some web browsing? It's correct?


----------



## Lucky 23

Yes just use the computer. A crash would most likely happen within a short amount of time if your Idle vcore is unstable.


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Yes just use the computer. A crash would most likely happen within a short amount of time if your Idle vcore is unstable.


Thanks Lucky 23 after I'll post my idle and load vcore with the actual setting and after try with reduce gradually the offset.

regard benchmark do you recommend prime95 or occt? I love this last for the graphs after every run.

P.S. another question, what happen if I leave all C State enabled? actually I have only C1E on and rest off but since my goal it' a maximum OC of 4.4ghz I ask you if C3 and 6 can stay actived.

Update:
This is my idle and load vcore
 

I noticed that in load under Prime95 vcore fluctuates from 1.248 to 1.256v max, but in hwinfo before Prime test cpu reaches 1.272v


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen88*
> 
> Thanks Lucky 23 after I'll post my idle and load vcore with the actual setting and after try with reduce gradually the offset.
> 
> regard benchmark do you recommend prime95 or occt? I love this last for the graphs after every run.
> 
> P.S. another question, what happen if I leave all C State enabled? actually I have only C1E on and rest off but since my goal it' a maximum OC of 4.4ghz I ask you if C3 and 6 can stay actived.
> 
> Update:
> This is my idle and load vcore
> 
> 
> I noticed that in load under Prime95 vcore fluctuates from 1.248 to 1.256v max, but in hwinfo before Prime test cpu reaches 1.272v


Hello Stephen88,

Ok so you have an Idle 0.984v with a +0.005 offset. You can start decreasing your idle by changing offset to -0.005, -0.010, -0.015 etc.

I was not able to get under 0.976v with my 2500k but you can see how much more you can decrease it from 0.984v

When you decrease the offset voltage, your full load voltage will also decrease so you would need to increase turbo to keep the full load vcore at 1.248v.

I didn't use C3/C6 but you can always try enabling them once your OC is stable. Its mainly going to effect your system at idle as it puts the computer into a deep sleep.


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Hello Stephen88,
> 
> Ok so you have an Idle 0.984v with a +0.005 offset. You can start decreasing your idle by changing offset to -0.005, -0.010, -0.015 etc.
> 
> I was not able to get under 0.976v with my 2500k but you can see how much more you can decrease it from 0.984v
> 
> When you decrease the offset voltage, your full load voltage will also decrease so you would need to increase turbo to keep the full load vcore at 1.248v.
> 
> I didn't use C3/C6 but you can always try enabling them once your OC is stable. Its mainly going to effect your system at idle as it puts the computer into a deep sleep.


Hi Lucky 23 when I am at home I'll test, but for now I noticed that in low load usage vcore peak to 1.284 but during Prime or occt it down from 1.22~1.25, this is vdroop? I need to increase llc?

Update: Ok so with -0.005 crash immediately at windows boot, with previous setting after some hours of idle hwinfo has registered the lowest value of 0.976v this explains fail with negative offset.
Here instead is my VCore graph with OCCT @ 4.0ghz what do you think? before proceed for my ideal goal it's better set an LLC of Lv.4 or 3?


and my VID


and at last I have see that CHiL CHL9328 VR1 reaches over 80+ °C it's normal? instead VR2 about 30°C


----------



## Cruward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> 
> A +0.005 offset and +0.004 is just a starting point. Both your idle and full load seem high so try setting a negative offset to decrease your Vcore.
> 
> If this does not work then try decreasing the multiplier to 44
> 
> Also you should keep your temps around 85c during Prime 95.


Hi, I'm back.. I know I said Tomorrow but that didn't really happen but I have updates on my situation.

Today I started messing around with settings. You told me to try to lower my idle voltages through offset, so I started doing that.
I went down to an idle voltage of 0.952, using a -0.130 offset with +0.004V turbo and stock multiplier. I did not try a lower offset because I got scared to go lower haha.

After that I just increased the multiplier until the computer wouldn't get in to windows and peaked at a multiplier of 43, ran a 20minute prime with no errors/threats. Now I know that is not long enough but I will run a long test when I reach my 4.5.
Only problem I had here is the temperature of an average of 85C and peak at 91C, and a voltage of 1.232.

*TLR Statistic:*

Multi: 43
Offset: -0.130
Turbo: +0.004

Idle Volt: 0.952
Load Volt: 1.232

Idle Temp: 30C
Load Temp: Avg 85C, Peak 91C

*I'll throw in an idle picture after the test*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I still have the thermal compound that came with the CPU when I bought it 3-4 years ago. Going to get that changed to hopefully get better temperatures.
I really want keep it at or below 1.250V at 4.5GHz, but don't know where to go from here. Just increase Turbo slightly?

Thanks a lot for your time, I just quoted you because you're the one who helped me in the beginning. <3


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen88*
> 
> Hi Lucky 23
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> when I am at home I'll test, but for now I noticed that in low load usage vcore peak to 1.284 but during Prime or occt it down from 1.22~1.25, this is vdroop? I need to increase llc?
> 
> [Update: Ok so with -0.005 crash immediately at windows boot, with previous setting after some hours of idle hwinfo has registered the lowest value of 0.976v this explains fail with negative offset.
> Here instead is my VCore graph with OCCT @ 4.0ghz what do you think? before proceed for my ideal goal it's better set an LLC of Lv.4 or 3?
> 
> 
> and my VID
> 
> 
> and at last I have see that CHiL CHL9328 VR1 reaches over 80+ °C it's normal? instead VR2 about 30°C


Where are you seeing peak Vcore CPU-z or HWInfo?

You can try increasing your LLC. I ran mine at Level 3

What is CHiL CHL9328 VR1? Is this VRM Temp?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruward*
> 
> Hi, I'm back.. I know I said Tomorrow but that didn't really happen but I have updates on my situation.
> 
> Today I started messing around with settings. You told me to try to lower my idle voltages through offset, so I started doing that.
> I went down to an idle voltage of 0.952, using a -0.130 offset with +0.004V turbo and stock multiplier. I did not try a lower offset because I got scared to go lower haha.
> 
> After that I just increased the multiplier until the computer wouldn't get in to windows and peaked at a multiplier of 43, ran a 20minute prime with no errors/threats. Now I know that is not long enough but I will run a long test when I reach my 4.5.
> Only problem I had here is the temperature of an average of 85C and peak at 91C, and a voltage of 1.232.
> 
> *TLR Statistic:*
> 
> Multi: 43
> Offset: -0.130
> Turbo: +0.004
> 
> Idle Volt: 0.952
> Load Volt: 1.232
> 
> Idle Temp: 30C
> Load Temp: Avg 85C, Peak 91C
> 
> *I'll throw in an idle picture after the test*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the thermal compound that came with the CPU when I bought it 3-4 years ago. Going to get that changed to hopefully get better temperatures.
> I really want keep it at or below 1.250V at 4.5GHz, but don't know where to go from here. Just increase Turbo slightly?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time, I just quoted you because you're the one who helped me in the beginning. <3


Hello Cruward,

Don't worry about how low the negative offset is. Just pay attention to the voltage for idle/full load and you will be fine.









What CPU cooler are you using again ?


----------



## Cruward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Hello Cruward,
> 
> Don't worry about how low the negative offset is. Just pay attention to the voltage for idle/full load and you will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What CPU cooler are you using again ?


I got a Corsair H100i. I think I need to work out a better cable management too to get better airflow in the case. Right now it looks like I just took the shortest route to get everything plugged in.
I recently got new fans for the case. I use 2x 120mm Corsair SP in the front, and 1x 120mm Corsair AF in the back. My H100i is also taking air in to the case. So 4 Fans for Pressude, and 1 for Airflow atm.

So, with the settings I have now, can I still change offset to lower the idle, because it didn't start at 44 multi so I think lowering the offset with these settings will make it not start at 43 that I am using now.


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Where are you seeing peak Vcore CPU-z or HWInfo?
> 
> You can try increasing your LLC. I ran mine at Level 3
> 
> What is CHiL CHL9328 VR1? Is this VRM Temp?


1) yes is reported in both software's
2) yes chil is the brand of vrm, I think I so high during game reach 83°C when I am at 4.0ghz I have fear for try high OC.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Where are you seeing peak Vcore CPU-z or HWInfo?
> 
> You can try increasing your LLC. I ran mine at Level 3
> 
> What is CHiL CHL9328 VR1? Is this VRM Temp?
> 
> 
> 
> 1) yes is reported in both software's
> 2) yes chil is the brand of vrm, I think I so high during game reach 83°C when I am at 4.0ghz I have fear for try high OC.
Click to expand...

VRMs can get hotter than core without much worry. They can go 100+ without throttle.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cruward*
> 
> I got a Corsair H100i. I think I need to work out a better cable management too to get better airflow in the case. Right now it looks like I just took the shortest route to get everything plugged in.
> I recently got new fans for the case. I use 2x 120mm Corsair SP in the front, and 1x 120mm Corsair AF in the back. My H100i is also taking air in to the case. So 4 Fans for Pressude, and 1 for Airflow atm.
> 
> So, with the settings I have now, can I still change offset to lower the idle, because it didn't start at 44 multi so I think lowering the offset with these settings will make it not start at 43 that I am using now.


The H100i is a decent cooler but temps still seem high for that voltage. Then again its an Ivy and probably not delided

Well it depends on what multiplier you are trying to stabilize. If you want to stabilize 44 then you will have to increase offset until it boots.

The main issue you are having right now is your temps. I would try doing some cable management or maybe adding some more fans if possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VRMs can get hotter than core without much worry. They can go 100+ without throttle.


----------



## Cruward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> The H100i is a decent cooler but temps still seem high for that voltage. Then again its an Ivy and probably not delided
> 
> Well it depends on what multiplier you are trying to stabilize. If you want to stabilize 44 then you will have to increase offset until it boots.
> 
> The main issue you are having right now is your temps. I would try doing some cable management or maybe adding some more fans if possible.


Hi.. I'm back, got my paste, got it changed, took me 3 hours but I did it, tried to clean out my computer a little, get better airflow and remove unnecessary stuff.
Didn't get it super clean, and I really wanted to change position of my SP fans but didn't have extenders for the cables.
First time ever changing paste so I'm scared I used too much or something else, used the pea method.

Here's a picture:

*The orange are cables that were too short to go through the back side*
*The red is what I wanted to remove so my fans would fit and get more room*
*The blue is where i wanted my fans to be but couldn't get them, bottom had hollow holes, didn't know how to get the screws to stick + cable were too short*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now, I ran a 2 hour stress test with the same settings as before.

*Old Statistics:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Multi: 43
Offset: -0.130
Turbo: +0.004

Idle Volt: 0.952
Load Volt: 1.232

Idle Temp: 30C
Load Temp: Avg 85C, Peak 91C



*New Statistics:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Multi: 43
Offset: -0.130
Turbo: +0.004

Idle Volt: 0.952
Load Volt: 1.232

Idle Temp: 26C
Load Temp: Avg 65C, Peak 75C



So, I managed to bring the temp down by ~20C. I passed a 2 hour stress test with no errors. So, where do I go from here? I still have not tried lower offset to get my idle down even lower, should I keep lowering it until the computer won't boot and then just increase it slightly. Then go 45 Multiplier and increase turbo until the computer boots, and run a test?

EDIT: After using the computer a while I noticed that it seems to be quieter. That's always nice when using an open headset








___________________________________________________________________________________

Hi, I'm back after playing around with 45 multiplier. Had a hard time getting it stable so started playing around with LLC aswell to see what I could do, I also disabled C3 and C6.

Here are the 3 most recent 45 Tests:

*Test 1*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_*Crashed during test*_
Offset: -0.060V
Turbo: +0.012V
LLC: Level 3
Load: 1.256V @ 75C
Idle 1.016V - 0.048V @ 30C. Would sometime suddenly jump to 1.144V for a second.


*Test 2*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_*CLEARED 20min Test*_
Offset: -0.060V
Turbo: +0.012V
LLC: Level 2
Load: 1.256V @ 75-80C. Peaking @ 86C
Idle 1.008V - 0.080V @ 30C.


*Test 3*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CLEARED 20min Test*
Offset: -0.060V
Turbo: +0.008V
LLC: Level 2
Load: 1.280V @ 80C. Peaking @ 85C
Idle 1.016V - 0.032V @ 30C. Would sometime suddenly jump to 1.232V for a second.



The reason I never changed the offset is because I didn't want my idle to go higher than it already was.
As you can see between Test 2 and Test 3, even with a lower Turbo I would get higher load voltage, but lower idle with a higher spike.
I was afraid to go with 0% LLC and increase the Turbo more because I don't really know what could happen so I thought I would keep them both in the middle while testing.

I am now back at my 43 Multi, but I added a Level 4 LLC and am running at 1.144V @ 100%, which is a significant improvement, the idle volt might be little more jittery but I guess it's not an issue when I managed to lower load voltage by almost 0.1V. Also I noticed that running at 45 Multiplier would make my fans go wild because of the temperature and i seemed to get unstable results. My thoughts are that I might want to stick to 43 Multi, run a longer test tomorrow, if stable I stay like this. That would be a good choice right?


----------



## bAllehc

Hey overclock.net
I just upgraded my pc which has the following specs:
Asrock z77 extreme4
I5-2500K
970 GTX 4GB Asus Strix
EVGA Supernova G2 650 Watt
Kingston HyperX 1866 mhz 16 gb
Noctua NH-u12p cooler.

I am trying to overclock my rig and I have set all my settings as the overclocking guide notes. But it seems like the bios won't listen to the multiplier i apply on all cores. I tried to reset to default setting and redo the settings 2 times. But the CPU is stil stock on 3.7ghz in turbo. I have upgraded to the newest bios 2.9 in order to be up to date with the new GFX.

My settings is as followed:

Advanced Turbo 30 - Disabled
Load optimized CPU OC Settings - Disabled

CPU Configuration:

CPU Ratio - All Core
Multiplier - 45 (tried setting it lower to 42 doesnt respond to that either still 3.7k max turbo)
Host clock override - 100
Spread Spectrum - Disabled
Intel SpeedStep Technology - Enabled
Intel Turbo Boost Technology - Enabed
Additional Turbo Voltage - +0.004V
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Disabled
Long Duration Power Limit - Max
Long Duration Maintained - Auto
Short Duration Power Limit - Max
Primary Plane Current Lime - Max
Secondary Plane Current Limit - Max
GT OverClocking Support - Disabled

DRAM Timing Configuration set:
DDR3-1866 / 10-10-10-30 / N2

Voltage Configuration:

Power Saving Mode - Disabled
CPU Voltage - Offset mode
Offset voltage - 0.005V
CPU Load-Line Calibration - Level 3
DRAM Voltage - 1.5V

Advanced\CPU Configuration:

Active Processor Cores: All
C1E enabled and C3+C6+C state support - Disabled
CPU Thermal Throttling - Enabled

What to do? I Have been looking for an answer to the problem but can't seem to find a solution.

Thanks in advance


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bAllehc*
> 
> the bios won't listen to the multiplier i apply on all cores. I tried to reset to default setting and redo the settings 2 times. But the CPU is stil stock on 3.7ghz in turbo.


Check your windows power profile, set it to high performance. there are some other things to try if this doesn't work, but it is the first and easiest to fix.


----------



## bAllehc

Still stuck at 3.7 ghz. Didn't restart the pc after i set it to high performance. But with the Prime95 test it still shows 37x100.

Tried to reset the CMOS aswell by the button on the back of the computer didn't give me any results either. Next step is probably trying to remove the battery in the MB? - Damn just filled the case with all the hardware


----------



## bAllehc

A little update i can't seem to disable "Turbo Boost Tehcnology" which i would have like to test. Have tried to reflash the MB aswell (Version P2.90), but when I am hitting the flash button my desktop just goes black.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bAllehc*
> 
> A little update i can't seem to disable "Turbo Boost Tehcnology" which i would have like to test. Have tried to reflash the MB aswell (Version P2.90), but when I am hitting the flash button my desktop just goes black.


Why are you trying to disable turbo boost technology ?

Did you follow the guide in the first post?

Can you post screen shots of your BIOS?

What CPU and Motherboard do you have ?


----------



## Rskillzz

So I have an ASRock z68 Extreme4 Gen3, i5 2500k, corsair h80, 12gigs of GSKill Ripjaw 1333, gtx 970.

First off I can't seem to access what my CPU Core Voltage is. Not in CPU-Z, HWMonitor, the only thing that I can get is in HWiNFO64 it'll tell me the processor and then a static @X.XXX volts next to it. It doesnt change under load and is different than the voltage I set the BIOS to if I go with fixed.

I started recording the min and max VID on different settings. Then I started recording max temps under load.

The @X.XXX is what the processor reads at in HWiNFO64.

Stock Min VID .976 Max VID 1.276
4.0ghz @1.35xx(in HWiNFO64) -.75 offset 1.381 . 991
4.0 ghz -.090 offset 1.381 .986
4.0ghz -.125 offset 1.381 .986 Temps - 78c to 85c
4.0ghz -.150 offset 1.381 .981 74c to 81c
4.0ghz max -.155 offset 1.381 .981 74c to 81c
4.1ghz max @1.3511v in HWiNFO64, -.130 offset 1.386 .986 79c to 86c
4.2ghz max @ 1.3561v in HWiNFO64 -.110 offset 1.391 .991 83c to 90c
4.0ghz @1.2810v in HWiNFO64, fixed 1.200v crashed

Why does the min and max VID not change when I change the offset?
Why does it read @1.2810V in HWiNFO64 when I set it at a fixed 1.200V in BIOS?
Why can't I access my CPU Core Voltage?
Why do my temps seem high?

I reseated and reapplied paste very recently.

Thanks in advance I've been working on this for quite a long time.


----------



## bAllehc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Why are you trying to disable turbo boost technology ?
> 
> Did you follow the guide in the first post?
> 
> Can you post screen shots of your BIOS?
> 
> What CPU and Motherboard do you have ?


First of all I wanted to try to disable the turbo boost technology in order to see if the motherboard was reacting to any new information I give it. I was thinking if i disable my turbo boost technology the CPU clock in realtemp would be stuck at 1600 mhz so i could clarify if it responds to new information.

I followed the guide and have been trying to read as much as I can about overclocking in general.

I have written down all the changes I have made to the bios in the first post I made on the thread.

The same in regards to my specs of my computer


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bAllehc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Why are you trying to disable turbo boost technology ?
> 
> Did you follow the guide in the first post?
> 
> Can you post screen shots of your BIOS?
> 
> What CPU and Motherboard do you have ?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all I wanted to try to disable the turbo boost technology in order to see if the motherboard was reacting to any new information I give it. I was thinking if i disable my turbo boost technology the CPU clock in realtemp would be stuck at 1600 mhz so i could clarify if it responds to new information.
> 
> I followed the guide and have been trying to read as much as I can about overclocking in general.
> 
> I have written down all the changes I have made to the bios in the first post I made on the thread.
> 
> The same in regards to my specs of my computer
Click to expand...

Did you install any overclocking software from ASRock?

After flashing, have you tried clear CMOS?


----------



## bAllehc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Did you install any overclocking software from ASRock?
> 
> After flashing, have you tried clear CMOS?


I didnt install any asrock OC software. I have cleared the CMOS by the button on the back of the motherboard. Will try with jumper today and if that won't work replace the battery with a new one


----------



## bAllehc

[Solution] Updated my windows completely, now the system is running a 4.5 ghz stable oc.
Thanks for the help!

My Vcore is at 1.368 V. with the lowest offset value. The guide states it makes the CPU unstable by going with a negative offset but I have seen various cases where they had negative offset. Is it better having a negative offset and then go more turbovoltage?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bAllehc*
> 
> My Vcore is at 1.368 V. with the lowest offset value. The guide states it makes the CPU unstable by going with a negative offset but I have seen various cases where they had negative offset. Is it better having a negative offset and then go more turbovoltage?


negative offset is tricky, I personally use it as well because...what the heck...if it doesn't need that much voltage idle why overfeed it? Again, it is tricky, because there is not a stability test for "idle", and really, its not even at idle that is the problem, it is the super fast transitions between idle and load that will cause instability...like opening a new tab in a browser, or clicking the start button, or watching you tube...very light and quick load shifts.

The 3570k should idle around 0.900, so that is a good starting point if you do decide to use negative offset. Another thing to watch for is what LLC you are using and the difference between MAX VCore and loaded VCore. If you go with a more flat line LLC, those numbers will be pretty close together (good for high overclocking), but will also raise your lower steps (bad for power savings). LLC 3 should be a good compromise for 4.5.

I hope any of that helps.


----------



## bAllehc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> negative offset is tricky, I personally use it as well because...what the heck...if it doesn't need that much voltage idle why overfeed it? Again, it is tricky, because there is not a stability test for "idle", and really, its not even at idle that is the problem, it is the super fast transitions between idle and load that will cause instability...like opening a new tab in a browser, or clicking the start button, or watching you tube...very light and quick load shifts.
> 
> The 3570k should idle around 0.900, so that is a good starting point if you do decide to use negative offset. Another thing to watch for is what LLC you are using and the difference between MAX VCore and loaded VCore. If you go with a more flat line LLC, those numbers will be pretty close together (good for high overclocking), but will also raise your lower steps (bad for power savings). LLC 3 should be a good compromise for 4.5.
> 
> I hope any of that helps.


Thanks for the fast response







Think i will just go with these settings. Getting money for skylake, new mb and ddr4 ram in 3 month. So if the CPU goes down i have a backup plan! Really awsome forum!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bAllehc*
> 
> Thanks for the fast response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think i will just go with these settings. Getting money for skylake, new mb and ddr4 ram in 3 month. So if the CPU goes down i have a backup plan! Really awsome forum!


I have been running higher than 1.368 for several years now on my 3570k...I dont think you have anything to worry about!


----------



## radier

So do I.

Taptaptap Mlais M52


----------



## albe

will this guide wok on the i7 4770k?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albe*
> 
> will this guide wok on the i7 4770k?


no


----------



## pel

Increased vcore always means increased temp ? for the same cpu speed i mean


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel*
> 
> Increased vcore always means increased temp ? for the same cpu speed i mean


Correct.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Hey guys, was wondering if anyone could offer any insight to this problem I'm having. I got a new monitor (acer 144hz) and I plugged it in and it worked yesterday but today I'm having problems. My speaker icon had a red x on it and I clicked it and it said that I should try to update the drivers. So windows tried to update the drivers on my asus sonar dg. It said to restart after. So when I restarted the computer started beeping and the tower stayed on but the monitors didn't come back on. I looked at the mobo and it said d4. Then I restarted again and the same thing happened except the led said A9 on the indicator. I thought it could be the new monitor so I unhooked it. Now I'm on my old monitor and I can get a picture on my monitor. Is there anyway to fix it so I can use my new monitor?

I'm also on windows 10. I have asrock extreme3 gen3 btw and its OCed to 4.6ghz.


----------



## Bold Eagle

The RAM timings will make the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Hey guys, was wondering if anyone could offer any insight to this problem I'm having. I got a new monitor (acer 144hz) and I plugged it in and it worked yesterday but today I'm having problems. My speaker icon had a red x on it and I clicked it and it said that I should try to update the drivers. So windows tried to update the drivers on my asus sonar dg. It said to restart after. So when I restarted the computer started beeping and the tower stayed on but the monitors didn't come back on. I looked at the mobo and it said d4. Then I restarted again and the same thing happened except the led said A9 on the indicator. I thought it could be the new monitor so I unhooked it. Now I'm on my old monitor and I can get a picture on my monitor. Is there anyway to fix it so I can use my new monitor?
> 
> I'm also on windows 10. I have asrock extreme3 gen3 btw and its OCed to 4.6ghz.


It seems obvious doesn't it - drop your OC and get the monitor stable and then recreate your OC Profile.

You haven't made any comment about your Vid Card with the new monitor and your really stepping up the GPU Processing (60>>>144) common sense indicates "that's a hit on system resources".

What PSU are you running?

What temps are you getting?


----------



## El Psy Congroo

What do you guys think of these settings? It's stable but I just wanted an opinion, had to lower the offset to -0.090 to get closer to the default vcore, that was around 1.2v



Thanks!


----------



## inedenimadam

^ Looks fine. really modest overclock, but plenty safe for the long haul.


----------



## El Psy Congroo

Thank you


----------



## Lucky 23

Yep as inedenimadam said, every thing looks fine.


----------



## inedenimadam

^ Good to see you still here Lucky!

That rig is looking sweet. I am currently using that exact EK block. What happened with the 'berg?


----------



## El Psy Congroo

Managed to lower the volts a bit more (at -0.110v currently) after I disabled the C states, which I forgot to do before, will see if it's stable for 24/7 use.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Psy Congroo*
> 
> Managed to lower the volts a bit more (at -0.110v currently) after I disabled the C states, which I forgot to do before, will see if it's stable for 24/7 use.


The only think to worry about with negative offset is idle. Your CPU may be 48 hour Prime 95 stable, but then opening a new tab in a browser will crash your PC. There is no stability test for idle behavior, and using a negative offset can cause the lower multipliers to not have enough voltage applied, even though the turbo multiplier may be stable. Just use if for a few days, if you notice odd behavior or otherwise unexplained crashes/errors, look at your idle voltage.


----------



## El Psy Congroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The only think to worry about with negative offset is idle. Your CPU may be 48 hour Prime 95 stable, but then opening a new tab in a browser will crash your PC. There is no stability test for idle behavior, and using a negative offset can cause the lower multipliers to not have enough voltage applied, even though the turbo multiplier may be stable. Just use if for a few days, if you notice odd behavior or otherwise unexplained crashes/errors, look at your idle voltage.


Will keep watch on those idle voltages, thank you!


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^ Good to see you still here Lucky!
> 
> That rig is looking sweet. I am currently using that exact EK block. What happened with the 'berg?


Thanks and same to you









The pump was having issues so decided to go all EK for the new build


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^ Good to see you still here Lucky!
> 
> That rig is looking sweet. I am currently using that exact EK block. What happened with the 'berg?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and same to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pump was having issues so decided to go all EK for the new build
Click to expand...

Nice, I love me some EK blocks. My Ivy is still running 5.0 24/7, haven't managed to kill it yet. Still running it naked under an EK block, but ditched the ASRock in favor of an ASUS board...I bent some pins on the ASRock







The z77 ext 4 was a good board though, it will be missed despite the atrocious voltage discrepancy.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice, I love me some EK blocks. My Ivy is still running 5.0 24/7, haven't managed to kill it yet. Still running it naked under an EK block, but ditched the ASRock in favor of an ASUS board...I bent some pins on the ASRock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The z77 ext 4 was a good board though, it will be missed despite the atrocious voltage discrepancy.


Awesome 5.0ghz







Same here, EK products are amazing

Too bad about the bent pins. The Z77 Extreme 4 is a great board. I used the same one w/ a 3570k in my cousins build


----------



## nooboc2012

I'm trying to re-stabilise my CPU and am starting to hit more brick walls more often. I'm assuming I've degraded my CPU to the point where I'm not sure whether it is recoverable? I've tried resetting the bios to factory settings and get a 124 error. To remedy the situation in the past, I usually spam the voltage, however setting it to 1.620 @ 3.4 ghz has not helped. In the last known working settings, when performing Prime test, I was getting max temps of around 70 degrees, so I've ruled any heat issue out as a problem. I keep tring different voltages, and the errors oscillate between 124 and 9C. I've read the guide and em leaning toward changing VTT which is currently set to auto. I was also considering PLL but I feel like I shouldn't need to set it given I am tring to get a stable 3.4 clock. I've also tried to underlock to 3.0 but run into the same BSOD's on start up.

I guess my question is to hear of other peoples experience with CPU degradation and any remedies they might have for this board.

Thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nooboc2012*
> 
> To remedy the situation in the past, I usually spam the voltage, however setting it to 1.620 @ 3.4 ghz has not helped.




If it wasn't degrading before, it probably is now! 124s at stock is not a good sign, but you should still rule out the IMC issue from the 9C before digging a hole and carving a stone. Have you tried only using a single stick of memory? Throw a little VTT at it?


----------



## nooboc2012

I give up for now, there's only so many restarts I can do in one sitting. I got as far as a white arrow with a black screen. I still get random 9C here and there. I tried a couple fo combinations of two mem sticks but have yet to try singles. It seems to BSOD quicker when setting a high voltage and low clock, but slightly slower (still before the login screen) when I have a clock that reflects more the voltage requirement... which seems absurd?

I'll try and reseat the CPU tomorrow. Perhaps the pins have bent. Or the thermal paste has worn off? Not sure if these measure will help, but worth a go I guess to rule them out.


----------



## Dunnar

Is my voltage (1.38) too high @ 4Ghz? Or is it still safe?

CPU multiplier @ 33 (idle)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







CPU multiplier @ 33 (under load)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







CPU multiplier @ 40 (idle)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







CPU multiplier @ 40 (under load)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunnar*
> 
> Is my voltage (1.38) too high @ 4Ghz? Or is it still safe?
> 
> CPU multiplier @ 33 (idle)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU multiplier @ 33 (under load)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU multiplier @ 40 (idle)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU multiplier @ 40 (under load)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Troll? Dude... You should only need like 1.2 maybe 1.23v for 4ghz...I'd say 90% of over lockers can get 4ghz with no voltage bump and keep the stock 1.2v...
Ive never had that high core voltage ever... Even at 4.6ghz for me I'm like 1.312v...


----------



## Dunnar

Not trolling; first timer! Yeah, when I saw those voltages, I quickly reverted. I am following the guide, but must be missing something. I set the additional turbo voltage to the minimum +0.004v and the offset to +0.005v. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunnar*
> 
> Not trolling; first timer! Yeah, when I saw those voltages, I quickly reverted. I am following the guide, but must be missing something. I set the additional turbo voltage to the minimum +0.004v and the offset to +0.005v. What am I doing wrong?


Try a lower LLC and negative offset.


----------



## Dunnar

Apparently I was looking at the VID, not Vcore. I now know the difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Try a lower LLC and negative offset.


I set LLC to Level 3 and used a negative offset of -0.050v. I am stable at 4Ghz with 1.28v. Should I continue to increase the negative offset to get my voltage down? I am not sure how negative offsets work when the CPU is idle.


----------



## inedenimadam

You should try upping the multi to 4.2

Negative offset works on idle and at load. Too low negative and you can pass stress test and crash Web browsing. .


----------



## Dunnar

Multiplier @ 44, LLC at level 3, turbo voltage at the minimum +0.004v, and offset is at -0.065v. My idle vcore is 0.896 and under load it is 1.280. It passes stress testing and so far no problems at idle or when switching from idle to load. However, I haven't really used the turbo voltage at all to do this overclock. I'm only using the offset to try to keep the voltage down. Which makes me think there is more head room to overclock, but when I lower the offset much more, I start to crash while idle. Any suggestions?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunnar*
> 
> Multiplier @ 44, LLC at level 3, turbo voltage at the minimum +0.004v, and offset is at -0.065v. My idle vcore is 0.896 and under load it is 1.280. It passes stress testing and so far no problems at idle or when switching from idle to load. However, I haven't really used the turbo voltage at all to do this overclock. I'm only using the offset to try to keep the voltage down. Which makes me think there is more head room to overclock, but when I lower the offset much more, I start to crash while idle. Any suggestions?


you have found your lowest idle VCore that is stable with negative offset. From this point if you want to overclock higher, you add turbo voltage. It will not change your idle vcore, but just the vcore at the turbo multiplier you set in BIOS.

If you can keep it cool, 1.35 is about as high as I would go for a daily overclock.


----------



## bamb00s

Hello!

First of all, this is my PC specs:

CPU: I5-2500K
MB: AsRock P67 PRO 3 B3
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 Kingston HyperX Black 1600 MHz
PSU: XFX TS 550W
CASE: SPC Gladius M40
CPU COOLER: SPC Grandis v2

I would like to OC my CPU to ~4.5 GHz with Offset voltage mode. All option are set regarding to guide from first post of this thread.

I tried +0,005, everything seems to be stable but I wonder why motherboard boosted core voltage to 1.35v under 100% load?

My stock VID is 1.28v, so I thought "+0,005" will give ~1.285 vcore.

Could someone explain me this?

Thanks in advance.

Greetings.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Has anyone had the issue of their cpu locking at 1600mhz?


----------



## disq

Anyone willing to help a completely noob on overclocking his CPU?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> Anyone willing to help a completely noob on overclocking his CPU?


I've blown up a few cpu's. What's up?

Also I figured out the 1600mhz thing. New mobo and I'm back to 4.7ghz again.


----------



## disq

I want to OC my i5 3570K. Can i use the same settings posted here? http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/9090#post_25053494


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> I want to OC my i5 3570K. Can i use the same settings posted here? http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/9090#post_25053494


Yep.


----------



## boykisser

Passed 10 runs of the Realbench x264 and heavy multitasking + 1 hour of the realbench stress test at 4400mhz with +0.005 offset and +0.020 turbo voltage. CPUID Hardware monitor pro shows max voltage to be 1.22v but averaged at around 1.15-1.16 during load with idle voltage at around 0.944-0.98.

Is this decent? Are there any consequences to decreasing the offset voltage and increasing turbo voltage besides possibility of instability during idle at low multipliers?


----------



## nooboc2012

Hey all,

So, a couple of posts ago, I tried to ask this thread whether my CPU had died. As I find commonly asking "how much is too much" I will share my experience here.

When beginning to OC I decided on a heatsink over water cooling. I got my SB 2600k to 4.7 stable. I did attempt higher clock but found I ran out of patience. It ran 24/7 on offset mode for approximately 4 years with hundreds of hours of gaming (BF4).

Eventually, I decided to sit down and fight the BIOS to get higher clock eventually getting stable at 4.9. This was run for a further 2 years. 24/7 with what most consider moderate gaming. Temps at this time approached 85 during stress tests and 60 during gaming, voltages in the 1.50+ area (for stress testing). Thrashing, I know, but nonetheless stable.

It was not until, believe it or not that 2 fans failed that things went down hill, though not immediately. I did not replace the fans, knowing that fans have actually very little impact on cooling, as long as you 2 fans to provide an exhaust air flow.

Continuing, it was not until summer of 2015 (southern hemisphere) that in my opinion a *sustained temperature of 90 degrees celcius+* for gaming sessions 4 - 6 hours in length is what triggered an unrecoverable damage to the CPU.

I received a BSOD and went ahead to re-arrange the values, a lower clock speed, maintaining the voltages to compensate for the summer heat. Ridiculously this did not work and after several hours of trial and error, the CPU refused to go below 4.9 but was happy to keep going with more voltage (almost approaching 1.51 during stress testing at this stage).

Happy that there were no more BSOD's I continued with regular use.

On another hot day a BSOD again. I rinse and repeated my previous actions getting clocks between 4.6 and 4.9 with BSODs becoming increasingly frequent (from stable).

Eventually, I could not get any values to work for the overclocks at which point I decided to return to factory settings. 3.4, and x124 every time. It was at this stage, I knew I had damaged the CPU.

My final and successful attempt was switching from offset mode to a fixed voltage. This worked for me for another week before the very final BSOD. Underclocking, all values tested and nothing, x124 with the occasional 8c

I am now looking for a replacement, i5 2500k or i7 2600k or ivy bridge equivalent (1155).

Intel CPU's are beefy, they're made to be abused, they won't even complain through sustained abuse. But, 8+ hours of sustained 90+ degree temps gave it cancer and ultimately it never recovered.

RIP my i7 2600k, we had some good times.


----------



## Bold Eagle

value add post there - kudos to you.


----------



## junit87

ill be delidding my 3770k this weekend. currently i have it running at 4.8 ghz with +5 offset and +204. Using NDH-14 i was hitting 95-98 on cores in prime. In gaming i hover around 35 to low 70s. I hope i can hit 5GHZ stable with temp drops

Once delided how should i apply thermal paste to the die. Just thinking about it a very thin line from top to bottom seems good if it equals like a small pea.


----------



## chronicpayne

Im fairly new to OC'ing and wondering If I can get some of you experts to review my setting and give me some tips, pointers, or even burns if I'm doing this wrong:

Z68 Extreme 3 Generation 3
i5-2500k

Currently my multiplier is 45, and I am shooting for a stable 4.5ghz for daily use.

My idle voltage seems to fluctuate a lot, but HW monitor shows 0.944, cpuz has it from 0.952 to 0.960
My core offset is still +0.005
My turbo offset however, is huge, +0.281

Under load HW monitor says my max vcore is 1.350v to 1.360v' ish, but I during the torture tests it tends to average low 1.3's.
When I boot into the BIOS its showing my voltage at 1.336v-1.340v.

My cooling is good at least - even under torture test, no cores have exceeded a temp of 83c so far.

CPU LLC Level 3 - I haven't really tried changing this, still a bit unsure as to how to go about doing that.

PLL Voltage is still 1.832v, havent tried changing this either.

Currently I can get around 45m of Prime95 without crashes, but have yet to get a full hour.

Reason I am posting is, I am getting worried my turbo offset getting too high.
Also, the turbo is +0.281, but whats the base value its being added onto? Should I have noted down what my voltage was before I started?

Really appreciate anyone's help here







- I'm debating calling 45 unattainable just going back to 44 multiplier but I'm hopeful I can save the dream!


----------



## inedenimadam

Your setting seem just fine, and your thermal numbers look good. Don't worry about how big the turbo offset number appears, there are lots of factors that dont make a good litmus test. But because you asked, yes, it is the additInal voltage that is added over the stock value when your cpu is at max multiplier. I say its unimportant because stock VID is different for different CPUs and changing LLC will affect how this number relates to final vcore. VCORE under stress is the number to pay attention to. It sounds like you are pretty close to stable, give it some more VCore, or you can also try reducing Vdroop with LLC. I would give it more juice myself if you can continue to keep temperatures under control.


----------



## diablos88

Hello people,

I have an Asrcok Z77 Extreme4-M with an intel I5 3450s
I'm trying to overclock the system, but If I put the multi x39 with bclk 100, when I run prime95 I see 35*100 (3500mhz) in CPU-Z like the maximal multi is 35
Any idea?

thanks


----------



## bAllehc

Diablos try update your windows fixed it for me atleast. If it doesn't work upgrade motherboard bios


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diablos88*
> 
> Hello people,
> 
> I have an Asrcok Z77 Extreme4-M with an intel I5 3450s
> I'm trying to overclock the system, but If I put the multi x39 with bclk 100, when I run prime95 I see 35*100 (3500mhz) in CPU-Z like the maximal multi is 35
> Any idea?
> 
> thanks


You can only freely overclock the i5-3570K CPU. Your 3450S has a limit.

You can find the Turbo Boost frequency table for your CPU here on Intel's website:

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/processors/000005647.html

If you click on the bold text "3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5 Desktop Processors", you'll get a table where you will find your i5-3450S. In that table, these numbers are mentioned:

4C -> 3.1
3C -> 3.2
2C -> 3.4
1C -> 3.5

The rules for overclocking a limited CPU are, you can add at most four steps to the multipliers. This means the highest multiplier for four cores can be 3.1 + 0.4 = 3.5 for your CPU.

One alternative thing you could do is set up your CPU like this with regards to those 4C, 3C, 2C, 1C settings: 3.5, 3.6, 3.8, 3.9. It would then run a bit faster than 3.5 whenever some cores are sleeping (I wouldn't do that as it might be hard to get it stable, while a 3.5 for all four numbers will just work).


----------



## diablos88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bAllehc*
> 
> Diablos try update your windows fixed it for me atleast. If it doesn't work upgrade motherboard bios


Update what in windows? Im'm on windows 10 x64
the bios is the 1.80, I don't see other bios in the download page
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> You can only freely overclock the i5-3570K CPU. Your 3450S has a limit.
> 
> You can find the Turbo Boost frequency table for your CPU here on Intel's website:
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/processors/000005647.html
> 
> If you click on the bold text "3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5 Desktop Processors", you'll get a table where you will find your i5-3450S. In that table, these numbers are mentioned:
> 
> 4C -> 3.1
> 3C -> 3.2
> 2C -> 3.4
> 1C -> 3.5
> 
> The rules for overclocking a limited CPU are, you can add at most four steps to the multipliers. This means the highest multiplier for four cores can be 3.1 + 0.4 = 3.5 for your CPU.
> 
> One alternative thing you could do is set up your CPU like this with regards to those 4C, 3C, 2C, 1C settings: 3.5, 3.6, 3.8, 3.9. It would then run a bit faster than 3.5 whenever some cores are sleeping (I wouldn't do that as it might be hard to get it stable, while a 3.5 for all four numbers will just work).


deepor, I'm not sure that's the problem
why the motherboard let to put 39?
and also if you check around, there are people with the 3450 with the multi x39
even mine I can see that sometimes it reach 3900mhz
there must be something strange woth the mainboard(bios)

thanks


----------



## deepor

Your CPU is locked by Intel. You can't overclock it freely. Intel only allows full overclocking with the i5-3570K model.

There are four Turbo Boost multipliers for the four cores of your CPU. The highest settings you can use with an i5-3450S are like this:

One core active:
--> 39 multiplier

Two cores active:
--> 38

Three cores active:
--> 36

Four cores active:
--> 35

This means the following:

You will get 3.9 GHz if only one core is running and the other three cores are sleeping.

You will get 3.5 GHz if all four cores are running and no cores are sleeping.

About what "running" and "sleeping" means, the CPU usage percentages you see in the Windows Task Manager are basically about that. When you see for example 15% usage on one of the cores, this means that the core was running for 15% of the last second or so, and was sleeping for 85%. The CPU cores can switch between running and sleeping thousands of times per second. It happens so fast that you can't really look at what's happening at exactly the current moment with software, and can't really know why you sometimes see 3.9 GHz and sometimes 3.5 GHz.


----------



## diablos88

deepor, but in this case, what is the option in the bios "Non-K OC" for?

thanks


----------



## deepor

I don't know what "non-K OC" is. Perhaps it's just that +4 to all four Turbo Boost multipliers?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I don't know what "non-K OC" is. Perhaps it's just that +4 to all four Turbo Boost multipliers?


You have it down already. CPUs ending with K have an unlocked multiplier, i5-3570*K*, so a non-K CPU like a i5-3570, still have a chance to overclock by added multipliers if the motherboard BIOS allows it.


----------



## DarkSmith2

Hmn im on Asrock z68 Extreme3 gen3. My CPU-Z shows BLCK of 99,98, disabling Spread Spectrum has done nothing. Is something wrong?

Also i passed the "final test" for 2,5hours @4,5Ghz using offset mode to reach about 1,33vcore (sandybridge). But the PC does feel a little bit laggy in Windows and sometimes the mousecursor changes to "loading circle" without me doing anything. Help please D: More vcore?!


----------



## ChevChelios

I have an ASRock Z77 Pro 3 (BIOS 2.10) and an i7 3770K

I currently use the pre-set Turbo 4.2 mode in BIOS, which basically auto-OCs me to 4200

Ive tried going to 4400-4500 a few times, playing with some voltages, but never got it stable even at 4400 (using the pre-set 4.4 Turbo mode also isnt stable)

this mobo is pretty budget, not the best for overclocking, is that why I cant OC more ?

or was I doing something wrong ?

Can someone with Z77 Pro 3 or similar give me a _rough idea/approximate_ of what voltage settings/values I should set (or at least start with) to get 3770K to 24/7 stable at 4500 or 4400 ?

Much obliged

_edit_: from reading this thread it looks like I could start with:
- off-set of +0.005
- Turbo Voltage +0.050 or so (maybe higher) if Im going for 4.5 GHz

not sure what my LLC level should be set to .. 3 ? Any other settings to change ?


----------



## MattBaneLM

got whats in my sig but leaving turbo volts on auto and using either fixed or offset
can get to 4.7 very easily - setting turbo 30 (first setting) is almost spot on.

hoping this guide can get me to 4.8 doing it the other way

fantastic info provided


----------



## MattBaneLM

this is with llc at 2
llc 1 has voltage go up to 1.33


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> I have an ASRock Z77 Pro 3 (BIOS 2.10) and an i7 3770K
> 
> I currently use the pre-set Turbo 4.2 mode in BIOS, which basically auto-OCs me to 4200
> 
> Ive tried going to 4400-4500 a few times, playing with some voltages, but never got it stable even at 4400 (using the pre-set 4.4 Turbo mode also isnt stable)
> 
> this mobo is pretty budget, not the best for overclocking, is that why I cant OC more ?
> 
> or was I doing something wrong ?
> 
> Can someone with Z77 Pro 3 or similar give me a _rough idea/approximate_ of what voltage settings/values I should set (or at least start with) to get 3770K to 24/7 stable at 4500 or 4400 ?
> 
> Much obliged
> 
> _edit_: from reading this thread it looks like I could start with:
> - off-set of +0.005
> - Turbo Voltage +0.050 or so (maybe higher) if Im going for 4.5 GHz
> 
> not sure what my LLC level should be set to .. 3 ? Any other settings to change ?


try if your cooling is water and quality using turbo volts of +0.090 to get 4.7. 4.5 maybe +0.080 and wind it back till you fail prime?
leave llc at 2 (1 worked well for me too)

if you give all your bios settings I bet I can help you dude


----------



## risingstars

Hi Guys,

Major thanks for the guide, it has worked smoothly so far

However, I am running into an issue pushing past 4.4ghz

System

i5 3570k

2x 4gb g skill ares 1600 RAM 1.5V

When I try to push to 4.5gz, I get the BSOD 0x50

I've tried increasing VTT to 1.1 (previously it was set to automatic and showed something like 1.068)

I still get the same BSOD 0x50

Should I increase my ram voltage to 1.55V? Is this safe? Or do I need to keep increasing VTT? I can't seem to find much information on VTT.

Thanks!


----------



## Gacrux

*The setup (what matters)*

Core i7-3770 and Asrock Z77 Pro-4.

*Background:*

I own a Core i7-3770 (non-K version) with maximum turbo boost of 4.3GHz (actually 4.3/4.3/4.2/4.1) with a Z77 motherboard.

When setting the multiplier to 43, the maximum temperatures when running Prime95 and IBT wasn't making me happy, sometimes would go as high as 90°C, so I decided to make a manual fine tuning in LLC and base/additional turbo boost voltage.

The first thing I had to do is to find the lowest stable VID with turbo boost disabled (base clock of 3.4 GHz), then after find how many additional voltage I have to add to the base VID to make the CPU stable when the maximum turbo boost kicks in.

I managed to find a base VID of 0.880v (24h of Prime95 blend and 50 IBT [email protected] stable), this makes happy because the maximum temperature was 58°C during the tests, then I were about to proceed to enable turbo boost, bump additional turbo boost voltage and run a new batch of tests, but something caught my attention.

Using HWINFO and AIDA64 to log data from sensors, I noticed that the TDP remained the same (about 58W) no matter how low the VID was, this means that the electric current would just go up as I reduced the VID to keep the TDP the same. What I mean is:

Stock 3.4GHz VID @ 1.220
58W = i * 1.220V, so i = 47.54A

Undervolted 3.4GHz VID @ 0.880V
58W = i * 0.880V, so i = 64.91A

*The questions:*

The abnormal increase of current is going to stress or damage my CPU and motherboard VRM running this undervolt 24/7?

I am missing something and the sensors are inaccurate, or my assumption that the current is being bumped up to compensate the lower voltages is right?


----------



## MattBaneLM

risingstars-

0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x

leave your vtt at auto

I have clocked my 3570k three deifferent ways now.
offset, fixed, and turbo voltage and only ever had to change my ram volts to 1.65-1.70 depending...
llc I find is best at 2 or in some cases 1.

run stock cpu and just oc your ram to see what volts it needs at what settings

oh and don't care what anyone says... I disable all c states in all circumstances


----------



## imajasjam

Question!

I'm a little confused about safe VCORE and VID ratings for the 2500k.

I've just started OCing my one on a asrock z68 extreme 3 gen 3 that I've had for ages. I have it OC'd to 4.5GHZ with a CM neptulon 240m with prime 95 running and i'm getting temps in the mid 50s at the moment so thats good.

in core temp it's saying that my VID is 1.4312v and CPU-Z says that my vcore in fluctuating between 1.296v and 1.312 volts.

I know it should be under 1.4V for safe 24/7 use but I dunno which rating I should be using!

I have the CPU in offset mode in the bios and the offset is on the lowest one as the guide says at the start.

Are those voltages safe? if I want to go for 4.6 or 4.7 should I leave as is or set to fixed voltage? Not worried about electricity as much as not killing my cpu.


----------



## olliiee

Using the offset mode, I have managed to get 4.6Ghz with +0.005v offset and +0.004v boost stable for 6 hours of P95. I am having issues getting it to boot at higher clocks, should I be increasing the boost or offset voltage? What is the maximum offset voltage you guys would adopt?

Cheers


----------



## MattBaneLM

Ive used both

atm I have boost at +04 and offset at +105 (if you switch them much the same. try it so you can see)
pll overvoltage enabled and running 4.7 with ram at 2400 also

llc is at 2


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Ive used both
> 
> atm I have boost at +04 and offset at +105 (if you switch them much the same. try it so you can see)
> pll overvoltage enabled and running 4.7 with ram at 2400 also
> 
> llc is at 2


I assume you mean boost at +0.04? and offset at +0.105? This sounds dumb I always thought the offset was applied to each multiplier (46*0.005) but is it actually just a fixed amount?


----------



## MattBaneLM

cpu needs mor volts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imajasjam*
> 
> Question!
> 
> I'm a little confused about safe VCORE and VID ratings for the 2500k.
> 
> I've just started OCing my one on a asrock z68 extreme 3 gen 3 that I've had for ages. I have it OC'd to 4.5GHZ with a CM neptulon 240m with prime 95 running and i'm getting temps in the mid 50s at the moment so thats good.
> 
> in core temp it's saying that my VID is 1.4312v and CPU-Z says that my vcore in fluctuating between 1.296v and 1.312 volts.
> 
> I know it should be under 1.4V for safe 24/7 use but I dunno which rating I should be using!
> 
> I have the CPU in offset mode in the bios and the offset is on the lowest one as the guide says at the start.
> 
> Are those voltages safe? if I want to go for 4.6 or 4.7 should I leave as is or set to fixed voltage? Not worried about electricity as much as not killing my cpu.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risingstars*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Major thanks for the guide, it has worked smoothly so far
> 
> However, I am running into an issue pushing past 4.4ghz
> 
> System
> 
> i5 3570k
> 
> 2x 4gb g skill ares 1600 RAM 1.5V
> 
> When I try to push to 4.5gz, I get the BSOD 0x50
> 
> I've tried increasing VTT to 1.1 (previously it was set to automatic and showed something like 1.068)
> 
> I still get the same BSOD 0x50
> 
> Should I increase my ram voltage to 1.55V? Is this safe? Or do I need to keep increasing VTT? I can't seem to find much information on VTT.
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee*
> 
> I assume you mean boost at +0.04? and offset at +0.105? This sounds dumb I always thought the offset was applied to each multiplier (46*0.005) but is it actually just a fixed amount?[/quote)
> 
> yeah that's what I mean.
> 
> offset is a voltage adjustment the same as boost volt. you can also change offset to fixed and do it that way


----------



## MattBaneLM

as a matter of fact im clocking now and retesting boost volts at +0.105 and offset at 0.05 just to check im right and running prime fine atm





according to aida turning up your boots volts turns up the vid volts and if clock via offset instead the core volts are up but the vid is way down


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> as a matter of fact im clocking now and retesting boost volts at +0.105 and offset at 0.05 just to check im right and running prime fine atm


So you set offset to +0.05v and boost to +0.105v sorry I just think you wrote it the other way around in your previous post?

Anyone have any idea what kind of offset and boost I should be looking at to get 4.8ghz on a 2500k? just ballpark sort of figures?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee*
> 
> So you set offset to +0.05v and boost to +0.105v sorry I just think you wrote it the other way around in your previous post?
> 
> Anyone have any idea what kind of offset and boost I should be looking at to get 4.8ghz on a 2500k? just ballpark sort of figures?


im saying you can do it EITHER WAY ROUND.

im using a 3570k so ... maybe theres a difference...


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> im saying you can do it EITHER WAY ROUND.
> 
> im using a 3570k so ... maybe theres a difference...


My bad I guess that makes sense though. Failure to boot would indicate I need more offset I assume and failure while stress testing means I need more boost.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee*
> 
> My bad I guess that makes sense though. Failure to boot would indicate I need more offset I assume and failure while stress testing means I need more boost.


Ill make a fresh thread showing my bios settings and stability/benchs for 4.7 and post the link here using both offset and boost v ok?
I may even do it with fixed also

check back for the link


----------



## MattBaneLM

here you go-

http://www.overclock.net/t/1607258/asrock-z77-extreme-4-and-3570k-at-4700mhz-stable-settings#post_25391339


----------



## ChevChelios

got my 3770K to 4500 Mhz

off-set +0.005 V

Turbo voltage +0.062 V (on +0.059 one of the p95 worker threads failed, on +0.055 I had a BSOD)

my mobo didnt have LLC levels, I just set 50% LLC (lvl 3 ?)

with +0.062, Vcore in p95 Blend is ~1.260 V (+/- 0.004)

max temps were pretty bad in some parts of p95 (in others they go down), but for gaming its fine and I will replace the thermal paste next week


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> got my 3770K to 4500 Mhz
> 
> off-set +0.005 V
> 
> Turbo voltage +0.062 V (on +0.059 one of the p95 worker threads failed, on +0.055 I had a BSOD)
> 
> my mobo didnt have LLC levels, I just set 50% LLC (lvl 3 ?)
> 
> with +0.062, Vcore in p95 Blend is ~1.260 V (+/- 0.004)
> 
> max temps were pretty bad in some parts of p95 (in others they go down), but for gaming its fine and I will replace the thermal paste next week


been a bit puzzled...
I can get to 4.6's on auto settings
I can use also the turbo 30 on setting (very top one. and it sets a perfectly stable 4.7 oc

http://www.overclock.net/t/1607258/asrock-z77-extreme-4-and-3570k-at-4700mhz-stable-settings#post_25393593

see my last post there ^
taking requests

what bios yall using????


----------



## ChevChelios

^ you have an i5 3570K and I have an i7 3770K


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChevChelios*
> 
> ^ you have an i5 3570K and I have an i7 3770K


yeah yours should be easier than mine depending on the mobo


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee*
> 
> So you set offset to +0.05v and boost to +0.105v sorry I just think you wrote it the other way around in your previous post?
> 
> Anyone have any idea what kind of offset and boost I should be looking at to get 4.8ghz on a 2500k? just ballpark sort of figures?


Its different for every CPU. You will have to stress your OC to find out.

I ran a -0.010 offset and a +0.078 Turbo for 4.6Ghz.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Hey guys, been a long time since I have posted in these forums, but I need some help. I have heard rumors of our board (ASRock Z77 Extreme6) changing some of the advanced settings to weird values on auto when dealing with 32GB 2200 MHz+ DDR3 modules. I was running 16GB (4x4GB) of DDR3 2133 GSkill Sniper Series at 1.5V. Now I upgraded to a 2400Mhz 32GB kit from Corsair, their Vengeance Pro series rated at 11-13-13-31 1.65V CL11 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233606)

I have tried setting things manually for 2400 Mhz (the rated speed) and I relaxxed the timings all the way down to 13-15-15-34 for 2400 MHz and it wouldn't even post. I have it stable at 2200 MHz with 11-13-13-31 settings after 4 hours in Memtestx86 no errors. Is it worth it to bother for the extra 200 MHz and the hassle it will take? Does anyone know the correct settings to get this RAM stable at 2400 MHz? I tried boosting the VTT voltage, no change.

I am following this guide to a T when it comes to my 4.2 GHz OC, while still running at stock voltage, but I boosted that to ensure stability with increased RAM density and power draw.

at + 0.015V I believe on the core offset.
VTT is right around 1.1 V


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Hey guys, been a long time since I have posted in these forums, but I need some help. I have heard rumors of our board (ASRock Z77 Extreme6) changing some of the advanced settings to weird values on auto when dealing with 32GB 2200 MHz+ DDR3 modules. I was running 16GB (4x4GB) of DDR3 2133 GSkill Sniper Series at 1.5V. Now I upgraded to a 2400Mhz 32GB kit from Corsair, their Vengeance Pro series rated at 11-13-13-31 1.65V CL11 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233606)
> 
> I have tried setting things manually for 2400 Mhz (the rated speed) and I relaxxed the timings all the way down to 13-15-15-34 for 2400 MHz and it wouldn't even post. I have it stable at 2200 MHz with 11-13-13-31 settings after 4 hours in Memtestx86 no errors. Is it worth it to bother for the extra 200 MHz and the hassle it will take? Does anyone know the correct settings to get this RAM stable at 2400 MHz? I tried boosting the VTT voltage, no change.
> 
> I am following this guide to a T when it comes to my 4.2 GHz OC, while still running at stock voltage, but I boosted that to ensure stability with increased RAM density and power draw.
> 
> at + 0.015V I believe on the core offset.
> VTT is right around 1.1 V


I have the extreme 4 not the 6 but on mine two ram slots will only run max 2200 and the others will do 2400. maybe urs is the same. never seen a mobo that can run all 4 slots at the same frequency as it can run 2.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> I have the extreme 4 not the 6 but on mine two ram slots will only run max 2200 and the others will do 2400. maybe urs is the same. never seen a mobo that can run all 4 slots at the same frequency as it can run 2.


My previous sticks ran just as fast if I had one installed vs.all slots populated. What you are reporting sounds very odd compared to what I have been reading. I will post back if I find the answer. I already have the sticks at their stock timings running at 2200 MHz so I am not that far off from figuring it out. If someone has this exact set though, I would appreciate the info!


----------



## inedenimadam

^ I would take it back to basics to trouble shoot. eliminate as many variables as possible.

start wit no overclock on the cpu, test one stick of ram at a time at rated speeds. overclocking can stress out the imc, as can populating all slots with high density sticks.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

whoops posted this in the wrong thread, lol.

I have my CPU stable at 4.4 GHz with the RAM at stock timings @ 2200 MHz. I think I may just stop here unless someone tells me something I don't know about this 32GB DDR3 2400 kit from Corsair (Vengeance Pro).


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Hey guys, been a long time since I have posted in these forums, but I need some help. I have heard rumors of our board (ASRock Z77 Extreme6) changing some of the advanced settings to weird values on auto when dealing with 32GB 2200 MHz+ DDR3 modules. I was running 16GB (4x4GB) of DDR3 2133 GSkill Sniper Series at 1.5V. Now I upgraded to a 2400Mhz 32GB kit from Corsair, their Vengeance Pro series rated at 11-13-13-31 1.65V CL11 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233606)
> 
> I have tried setting things manually for 2400 Mhz (the rated speed) and I relaxxed the timings all the way down to 13-15-15-34 for 2400 MHz and it wouldn't even post. I have it stable at 2200 MHz with 11-13-13-31 settings after 4 hours in Memtestx86 no errors. Is it worth it to bother for the extra 200 MHz and the hassle it will take? Does anyone know the correct settings to get this RAM stable at 2400 MHz? I tried boosting the VTT voltage, no change.
> 
> I am following this guide to a T when it comes to my 4.2 GHz OC, while still running at stock voltage, but I boosted that to ensure stability with increased RAM density and power draw.
> 
> at + 0.015V I believe on the core offset.
> VTT is right around 1.1 V


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Confused.. quoting the post and not typing anything? lol

I have decided to give up running the sticks at the claimed 2400 MHz though and I'm not sure I can blame the sticks. I believe it has to do with my IMC for this particular chip and dealing with high density sticks at this high of speed.

I tried putting the CPU back to stock, disabling features, raising voltages (1.705V is where I said, I am done), had the VTT up to 1.2V with the VCCSA at 1.016V. It did boot into AIDA64 and run memory benches, however as soon as I loaded a stress test up she failed almost immediately no matter the voltages.

I will say there is a problem with this XMP profile with the Z77 Extreme6, it's not loading all of the XMP timings correctly, I noticed this in AIDA64. When I went in and manually set them to the XMP profile this was the first time I was able to do anything in Windows at 2400 MHz, but all eventually crashed. I actually had it running for 5 minutes or so at 4.3 GHz on the 3770K and 2400 MHz on the DDR3.

Some people saying voltages up to 1.75V for the DRAM is fine with Sandy and Ivy Bridge generations and others think 1.65V is already too high, so I'm not going to waste anymore of my time fighting for 200 more MHZ, although it would have been nice to fully utilize my sticks. I think it's do-able if you are okay with running 1.7V+ on the DRAM Voltage, but reading one article saying it's okay and showing bench results at 1.75V isn't going to persuade me to risk the general consensus on RAM voltage and Ivy Bridge.

I also read on some boards you need to keep the VCCSA below the VTT by 0.005V?
Quote:


> The voltages you should change for high memory overclocking on Z77 on air is the DDR Voltage, and if you like you can try increasing the VCCIO(VTT) and VCCSA(IMC) the VCCIO (VTT) can help with memory OC, however you will also need to increase VCCSA along with it on these GIGABYTE Z77 boards (except on the Sniper M3). If you want to increase VTT you need to increase IMC voltage to within 0.005v below it, so 1.1v VTT would be 1.095v IMC on these GIGABYTE boards. However I didn't really need to change it much at all.


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280517-Ivy-Bridge-Overclocking-Guide-(Extreme-LN2-Section-Guide-Included

Is this true on the ASRock boards as well? Makes it sound like this is board specific.

I feel like I came very close to getting it stable, but those voltages started to turn me off. It's one thing to fry the sticks that have a lifetime warranty, but to fry the IMC and kill the 3770K, that wouldn't be good at all.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Confused.. quoting the post and not typing anything? lol
> 
> I have decided to give up running the sticks at the claimed 2400 MHz though and I'm not sure I can blame the sticks. I believe it has to do with my IMC for this particular chip and dealing with high density sticks at this high of speed.
> 
> I tried putting the CPU back to stock, disabling features, raising voltages (1.705V is where I said, I am done), had the VTT up to 1.2V with the VCCSA at 1.016V. It did boot into AIDA64 and run memory benches, however as soon as I loaded a stress test up she failed almost immediately no matter the voltages.
> 
> I will say there is a problem with this XMP profile with the Z77 Extreme6, it's not loading all of the XMP timings correctly, I noticed this in AIDA64. When I went in and manually set them to the XMP profile this was the first time I was able to do anything in Windows at 2400 MHz, but all eventually crashed. I actually had it running for 5 minutes or so at 4.3 GHz on the 3770K and 2400 MHz on the DDR3.
> 
> Some people saying voltages up to 1.75V for the DRAM is fine with Sandy and Ivy Bridge generations and others think 1.65V is already too high, so I'm not going to waste anymore of my time fighting for 200 more MHZ, although it would have been nice to fully utilize my sticks. I think it's do-able if you are okay with running 1.7V+ on the DRAM Voltage, but reading one article saying it's okay and showing bench results at 1.75V isn't going to persuade me to risk the general consensus on RAM voltage and Ivy Bridge.
> 
> I also read on some boards you need to keep the VCCSA below the VTT by 0.005V?
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280517-Ivy-Bridge-Overclocking-Guide-(Extreme-LN2-Section-Guide-Included
> 
> Is this true on the ASRock boards as well? Makes it sound like this is board specific.
> 
> I feel like I came very close to getting it stable, but those voltages started to turn me off. It's one thing to fry the sticks that have a lifetime warranty, but to fry the IMC and kill the 3770K, that wouldn't be good at all.


since my last post I have fiddled more... in my thread I have posted ss of bios settings that got me stable at 4800 cpu/ 2400 ram 10-11-11-28-1t. I dont know the diff between our boards if im honest but have you tried dual with 2 sticks only in the faster slots (mine are the second and fourth from the cpu)?

I can give you my ram timing/sub timings at 10-11-11-28 and 10-12-12-31 if you want them to lock em in manually?

or maybe you have fixed ur issue already dude?


----------



## SEJB

I am currently out of ideas on why my build is freezing up.

Relevant specs
2700k(2012-04-24)
Gainward GTX1070 GS
Z77 Extreme4
A-Data XPG 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 16 GB (8x2) AX3U1600W8G9-DB
XFX Pro series 850W( Purchased at 2013-01-28) Could it be going old?
Creative X-fi Xtremegamer using the drivers from creatives webpage.
Primary harddrive is an 850 Evo SSD which was installed in January.
Currently on Windows 10 version 1607 but the issues arise in windows 7 as well.

Running a XL2730Z as primary monitor via DP and a secondary XL2410T as secondary monitor via DVI-D.

For the past few months I have been experiencing freezes that I have been unable to solve. The freezes can come at completely random times although they mostly seem to occur around CSGO lately which is a shame since it is the game I prefer playing.
It never freezes while in an actual game but only in menues which previously led me to believe the issue was idle voltage, I have tried every possible value up to an offest of +0.100 which gave the same results.
The issues have persisted even though I have changed my GPU and from AMD to Nvidia so the GPU shouldn't be at fault.

Sometimes I get crashes where everything goes black on my primary monitor and nothing updates on the secondary monitor although I can still talk just fine on teamspeak, when this happens I can force off the fullscreen application using unified remote after a while since it takes an unusually long time for the task manager list to show up in unified remote.

The issues also occur at complete stock which is why I am completely lost since if it was just at OC settings I could figure out that my OC was unstable even though I get no bluescreens but just freezes.
Currently my CPU runs at 4,5 Ghz at a full load voltage of 1.32 with it mostly hovering between 1.304 and 1.32 when gaming. I have had it up to 1.394 without any change in behaviour. Temperatures never pass 65C with my NH-D15
LLC levels have been tested at 1 to 5 without any changes.


Upping corevoltage and PLL voltage to no results.
Clean reinstall of windows and all drivers
Reseated my GPU
Turned dynamictick off in Windows as suggested by another thread on this forum when googling.
Turned off Speedstep to force it to run at a constant speed and voltage.
Tried a completely different pair of ram sticks in all slots.
Checked all cables in my computer
Run prime95 without issues
Run a full memtest for 24 hours without any errors.
Reflashed the newest bios to see if it could have been slightly corrupted somehow.
Tried setting the ram to 1333 Mhz due to Sandys theoretical limit being there.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEJB*
> 
> I am currently out of ideas on why my build is freezing up.
> 
> Relevant specs
> 2700k(2012-04-24)
> Gainward GTX1070 GS
> Z77 Extreme4
> A-Data XPG 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 16 GB (8x2) AX3U1600W8G9-DB
> XFX Pro series 850W( Purchased at 2013-01-28) Could it be going old?
> Creative X-fi Xtremegamer using the drivers from creatives webpage.
> Primary harddrive is an 850 Evo SSD which was installed in January.
> Currently on Windows 10 version 1607 but the issues arise in windows 7 as well.
> 
> Running a XL2730Z as primary monitor via DP and a secondary XL2410T as secondary monitor via DVI-D.
> 
> For the past few months I have been experiencing freezes that I have been unable to solve. The freezes can come at completely random times although they mostly seem to occur around CSGO lately which is a shame since it is the game I prefer playing.
> It never freezes while in an actual game but only in menues which previously led me to believe the issue was idle voltage, I have tried every possible value up to an offest of +0.100 which gave the same results.
> The issues have persisted even though I have changed my GPU and from AMD to Nvidia so the GPU shouldn't be at fault.
> 
> Sometimes I get crashes where everything goes black on my primary monitor and nothing updates on the secondary monitor although I can still talk just fine on teamspeak, when this happens I can force off the fullscreen application using unified remote after a while since it takes an unusually long time for the task manager list to show up in unified remote.
> 
> The issues also occur at complete stock which is why I am completely lost since if it was just at OC settings I could figure out that my OC was unstable even though I get no bluescreens but just freezes.
> Currently my CPU runs at 4,5 Ghz at a full load voltage of 1.32 with it mostly hovering between 1.304 and 1.32 when gaming. I have had it up to 1.394 without any change in behaviour. Temperatures never pass 65C with my NH-D15
> LLC levels have been tested at 1 to 5 without any changes.
> 
> 
> Upping corevoltage and PLL voltage to no results.
> Clean reinstall of windows and all drivers
> Reseated my GPU
> Turned dynamictick off in Windows as suggested by another thread on this forum when googling.
> Turned off Speedstep to force it to run at a constant speed and voltage.
> Tried a completely different pair of ram sticks in all slots.
> Checked all cables in my computer
> Run prime95 without issues
> Run a full memtest for 24 hours without any errors.
> Reflashed the newest bios to see if it could have been slightly corrupted somehow.
> Tried setting the ram to 1333 Mhz due to Sandys theoretical limit being there.


and what does your error log say? you can work out most of your problems by cut n copying the error message in google and find ur answer.

this is what im referring too, -



the WHEA errors help minimise ur overclocking waste of time so much. prime can run apparently stable but the cpu is failing then jump starts itself to no apparent issue then its unstable but onlj just
if you see Whea erros while running primeor anything ardous u need to up ur cpu volts ussual


----------



## SEJB

Error log says absolutely nothing. Just tells me I had forced shutdowns after I have to hard reset which is eventID 41.

As said I have upped my voltage to 1.394 with no difference at all.

Not a single WHEA error in my log

PSU voltages are as follows which should be fine right?

12v: 12,091v
5v: 5,064
3,3v: 3,376

Might as well try the 2.90M bios I guess


----------



## deepor

Does the PC freeze often enough that it should always appear within 24 hours? When you ran your 24 hour memtest, there was no freeze, so if the freeze happens often enough it has to be something that is only involved when you are in Windows. This could then be Windows or some software or some hardware other than CPU and RAM (and the parts of the board involved with CPU and RAM).

I think in theory a freeze should be caused by certain spots in memory getting corrupted and the Windows kernel then crashing so bad that it can't do anything anymore (like can't record a BSOD to disk anymore). As the memory and CPU appear to work correctly, the corruption hopefully comes from something else and could be a software problem.

The only software that has low-level access to do this are drivers and an antivirus or perhaps also a backup tool. You could experiment with removing and disabling different devices and the antivirus etc.

A thing you could do is think back about when the problem first showed up. If you still have the same Windows installation, there's like two or three different screens you can find somewhere in the Control Panel that show a list of programs or a list of Windows updates. Those have a date column you can use for ordering the list by date. You could see what changes happened there somewhere before the first date with problem you remember.

I think some hardware could also misbehave as the things on the board and in PCI slots can access RAM (I don't know if they really can write anywhere or not), but I guess you could also blame that on the hardware's driver and treat it as a software problem.

Right now some Windows files might have gotten corrupted in past crashes. You might want to occasionally run the "sfc /scannow" command on an Administrator command prompt while experimenting. This "sfc" command is the "System File Checker" tool that ships with Windows.

I'd hope the PSU is fine if the 24 hour memtest passed, but perhaps something happens while gaming as the GPU starts using power? You might want to test with another PSU.


----------



## SEJB

As said I have clean installed windows several times and tried different ram and I am now running another GPU. The windows files would most likely not be corrupted after a completely clean install.

All the voltages given by the PSU should indicate that it is fine but I'll try to test another one. I have been considering the soundcard to be the issue but I have found nobody with freezing problems with it so it seems far fetched.

Removed and wiped all soundcard drivers but just encountered another soft lockup where I can still communicate on teamspeak and it takes ages for the fullscreen application to turn off


----------



## zipper17

Help 3570K @4.5GHZ, 1.200-1.212V

I still got a single error WHEA Logger (Event ID 19) randomly in a day. Does anyone also have the same problems?

If you still got this error, that's mean our OC is not stable?

I will try to bump voltage again a notch if this error still appears.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Help 3570K @4.5GHZ, 1.200-1.212V
> 
> I still got a single error WHEA Logger (Event ID 19) randomly in a day. Does anyone also have the same problems?
> 
> If you still got this error, that's mean our OC is not stable?
> 
> I will try to bump voltage again a notch if this error still appears.


WHEA is a hardware error that is caught and corrected. So it is close. Usually a bump or two to VCore clears these up, if not addressed they will eventually not get corrected and turn into a BSOD.

You are on the right path.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Wot he said^
Keeping an eye on error log can save so much wasted time on prime runs! I think of when I used to do that. What a numpty I feel


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> WHEA is a hardware error that is caught and corrected. So it is close. Usually a bump or two to VCore clears these up, if not addressed they will eventually not get corrected and turn into a BSOD.
> 
> You are on the right path.


Yeah my 3570k @4.5ghz with adjustable 1.200-1.212Vcore, it's been running ~24hours since first attempt. by far only got a single WHEA Logger error. But before that got 23 WHEA errors if under 1.200 v.

Not sure if I should raise voltage or not , getting nerves if the cpu will get overheats.
let's see if the problem still appears.

how many core voltages does it needs 3570K [email protected] 4.5ghz or 4.6ghz in general?

I was at 4.2GHZ before without touching any Vcore. None whea logger error.


----------



## choLOL

I got around overclocking my chip again, due to BF1 beta, trying to see if there's any difference. I just noticed that in HWiNFO, the Power (Input) of this chip reaches 166.500W. Is this normal? I just saw it today. +reps to anyone who can clear up this power input level thing. Thanks!










Vcore at 1.232V max for 4.3GHz, and I can't go any lower than that. It also seems that my chip has reached its thermal wall, so 4.3GHz might be my best OC with this chip.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Yeah my 3570k @4.5ghz with adjustable 1.200-1.212Vcore, it's been running ~24hours since first attempt. by far only got a single WHEA Logger error. But before that got 23 WHEA errors if under 1.200 v.
> 
> Not sure if I should raise voltage or not , getting nerves if the cpu will get overheats.
> let's see if the problem still appears.
> 
> how many core voltages does it needs 3570K [email protected] 4.5ghz or 4.6ghz in general?
> 
> I was at 4.2GHZ before without touching any Vcore. None whea logger error.


all will be a bit diff as we know but I had [email protected] 1.20 ans a td
4700 - 1.30
4800 - 1.40

hmmm... seeing a pattern lol
im talking bottom voltage at MAX load as read by aida

cpu volts isn't the only voltage that countsif you have a heap of / or very tight ram vtt might need a hand? I would be auto with most at 4500 but try 1.69-1.87 on vtt and despite what others say pch needs a crank up a notch or so somethime (not much)

vscca I haven't needed to touch at what my sig says 24/7 stable
also try ppl volts auto with pll overvoltage enabled

all just thoughts. don't have your mobo...
if you can post all your bios settings in a thread we can see if theres any glaring problems

also ram... manual set timings or xmp? running a touch over specified ram volts?

everything says to me just keep cranking up cpu volts till error goes away. 9 times out of 10 that's what I needed. and for a messive volt range I was only getting WHEA errors but NO CRASH. I think I went from about 1.350 volts to over 1.40 only getting WHEA's which had me doubting just cpu volts were to blame. anyway you can see it all in my thread.

oh and kumusta


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> only got a single WHEA Logger error.


Again, WHEA is a sign of a corrected error, meaning it is not stable. If adding voltage reduced the number from 20+ to just a single error, then I would assume you are changing the right voltage, and it shouldn't take much more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> how many core voltages does it needs 3570K [email protected] 4.5ghz or 4.6ghz in general?


Average chips need 1.3-1.35 for 4.5. You may have a better than average chip. These volts are safe for daily use with proper cooling.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Only just found out about this and maybe some of you know...
The CPU voltages on a lot of the asrock boards a screwed up
No wonder I seen people getting 1.20-1.25v with 4800-5000

Unfortunalty the 1.40+ volts I'm showing could even be as high as 1.60v+!!!
Lost my multimeter leads as I haven't used em since lga775 days


----------



## SEJB

This is just insane, it is 100% stable in everything but CSGO now.

Literally the second I try to connect to a server in CSGO it freezes while overwatch, bf1 and warcraft 3 works perfectly fine. I am at a loss, borrowing a new PSU tomorrow to try but I doubt it will help.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Only just found out about this and maybe some of you know...
> The CPU voltages on a lot of the asrock boards a screwed up
> No wonder I seen people getting 1.20-1.25v with 4800-5000
> 
> Unfortunalty the 1.40+ volts I'm showing could even be as high as 1.60v+!!!
> Lost my multimeter leads as I haven't used em since lga775 days


Yes, the ASRock boards are known to under report voltage. One of our own here Sin0822 documented it, but no correlation was found that could calculate how far off. Anecdotal evidence would suggest the further you get away from stock voltage the bigger the margin of error. I did a ton of measurements early on in this thread with a DMM, but it would be a nightmare trying to find those posts


----------



## riseawarrior

I followed this guide and got 4.2 with 1.2710-1.2810v. Temps min 31 to 72 max. Stress tested for 20 min. Am I good to go?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riseawarrior*
> 
> I followed this guide and got 4.2 with 1.2710-1.2810v. Temps min 31 to 72 max. Stress tested for 20 min. Am I good to go?


depending on who you ask, you may get different answers. 20 minutes is really short for stability testing in my book, even for a non mission critical machine. I dont preach the 24 hours like some do, but a couple hours shouldn't be too much bother to keep things rock solid.


----------



## MattBaneLM

looking for ward to joining the club with my 6600k and MSI Z170 Mpower titanium mobo.
up to 4.3 testing right now. haven't read a guide yet. will read this one soon cause theres a few things im not sure about.

soooo.... HI!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> looking for ward to joining the club with my 6600k and MSI Z170 Mpower titanium mobo.
> up to 4.3 testing right now. haven't read a guide yet. will read this one soon cause theres a few things im not sure about.
> 
> soooo.... HI!


Dude...you dont have a sandy/ivy chip, or even an ASRock board...me thinks you posted in the wrong thread. Happy overclocking!


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dude...you dont have a sandy/ivy chip, or even an ASRock board...me thinks you posted in the wrong thread. Happy overclocking!


I'm a drongo....

its what I had before...

dunno how I did that..

my bad


----------



## soundx98

Yeah, but you made us all smile. The occassional goofs are,da best lol


----------



## MattBaneLM

haha, I'm always happy to provide a laugh! lol


----------



## PrISM

Hey guys. I started following this guide to OC my 2500K with an ASRock Z75 Pro3 and I'm getting CPU throttling as I test with Prime95. I'm working on the first step of increasing the multiplier by 1 and as I increase I've noticed the CPU will throttle down to 33 while testing and gets more frequent as I increase the multiplier (up to 43 so far) and the longer I run the test. Thee only setting I changed from the first page here is disabling speed step to see if that had any effect. CPU temps are still well within limits. I also tried running Intel Burn Test with 10 runs which all passed. Any suggestions or setting I may have overlooked?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrISM*


Years ago, I noticed throttling with my 3570K on an ASRock Z77 Pro4-M. It made no sense at first.

I found the file where I recorded my overclocking experiments from that time, and the highest setting I have recorded in there was CPU-Z showing 1.208V for Vcore at 4.5GHz. The way I remember, that's the Vcore where the throttling happened. It didn't happen using 1.176V at 4.4GHz.

The thing that caused the throttling was the board's VRM overheating. It seems the board can slow the CPU from the outside if it needs to. There were no settings that could fix this and disable this protection in the BIOS.

The CPU was innocent and wasn't doing it. The temperatures were fine and far away from the 105°C where an 3570K CPU will decide to throttle (your 2500K should do it at 100°C if I'm not mistaken). The only explanation was the board doing it.

The VRM getting too hot might also be your problem? On the Pro4-M board I had, the VRM area was simply too cheap. Also, my problems were with an Ivy Bridge CPU which uses less power than your Sandy Bridge, so it might be easier for you to run into the problem.

*EDIT:*

I remembered that I had posted about this a long time ago, and Google found those posts:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1418291/asrock-z77-pro4-m-oc-problem

That's a thread from a person having problems with his 2600K. In the posts on the second page, he confirmed that it really was caused by the temperature of the VRM of the board. He experimented with pointing a fan onto the VRM heat-sink which "fixed" it.


----------



## zazzn

As time goes on, i'm trying to push my poor i7 2600k a little harder.

I've been running the 4.7-4.8 range for about 5 years now at around 1.43-1.48 volts.

I killed my asus p67 board messing around, and got a Z77 Extreme 4 used so I decided to revisit my overclocking.

So my go for broke mode netted me 5ghz but took a huge offset to get stable. According to CPUZ i was hitting 1.6 volts and core 2 and 3 where where hitting thermal ceiling with my h110 and the CPU was reducing the speed.

It's really strange because CPU 2 and 3 are always 10 degrees hotter. I have the CPU lapped, and I am using liquid pro.

So I'd say Intel CPU's can take the abuse. 5 years of OC and no issues at all.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zazzn*
> 
> As time goes on, i'm trying to push my poor i7 2600k a little harder.
> 
> I've been running the 4.7-4.8 range for about 5 years now at around 1.43-1.48 volts.
> 
> I killed my asus p67 board messing around, and got a Z77 Extreme 4 used so I decided to revisit my overclocking.
> 
> So my go for broke mode netted me 5ghz but took a huge offset to get stable. According to CPUZ i was hitting 1.6 volts and core 2 and 3 where where hitting thermal ceiling with my h110 and the CPU was reducing the speed.
> 
> It's really strange because CPU 2 and 3 are always 10 degrees hotter. I have the CPU lapped, and I am using liquid pro.
> 
> So I'd say Intel CPU's can take the abuse. 5 years of OC and no issues at all.


The ASRock Z77 extreme 4 has a voltage reporting error. It is likely that you are running 1.7+ Here the overvoltage is documented by Sin0822, a long time and well regarded overclocker. His findings have been confirmed by myself and many others early in the Z77 cycle by way of DMM.




IMO: You are going to kill your chip.


----------



## zazzn

I'm not running 5.0 anymore because it's over heating. I'm running 4.6 at 1.46 which means it could be higher but that's what I needed to make it stable on my p67.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The ASRock Z77 extreme 4 has a voltage reporting error. It is likely that you are running 1.7+ Here the overvoltage is documented by Sin0822, a long time and well regarded overclocker. His findings have been confirmed by myself and many others early in the Z77 cycle by way of DMM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO: You are going to kill your chip.


my z77 etx 4 was fixed voltage at 1.42 llc2 (1.40 under load. multimeter said 1.60 ish (then i touched wrong connections and blew it up.

strange thing is vccio was only 1.067 and vssaa was 1.0xx (tight timed ddr2400 trident gskill used)

i miss the old setup tbh. ran a 3570k at 3800Mhz just nicely!

heres the thread if it will help you - http://www.overclock.net/t/1607258/asrock-z77-extreme-4-and-3570k-at-4700mhz-and-4800mhz-stable-bios-settings-with-ddr2400-ram-speed/40#post_25488591


----------



## adam27

I'm fairly new to this and while following the guide i noticed my p67 Fatal1ty Performance MB keeps auto increasing voltage despite having offsets manually configured. Is there a setting somewhere that i can stop it from doing this? Modified settings are as follows

Spread spectrum: disabled
CPU c3 state support: disabled
CPU c6 state support: disabled
Package c state support: disabled
Ram timings: manually set to stock
Power limits: set to max(500)
CPU core voltage: offset + 0.005
Additional turbo voltage: 0.004
Bios version 2.20

Whenever i change the CPU multiplier from 34 to 40 vcore is automatically raised by 0.08 volts when under load(1.192 when at 3.4 ghz, 1.280 at 4.0ghz). how do i stop it from automatically raising voltage, or is this normal? Temps never exceed 60c when at 4.0Ghz.


----------



## deepor

The changing voltage is caused by the CPU itself. It messages a voltage number to the outside that is named "VID". The board then takes this voltage number, adds your offset to it, and the result is then your Vcore.

You can take a look at what's happening with this VID thingy with the tool HWINFO. It shows up somewhere in HWINFO's sensor window. You'll see it fluctuates a bit depending on what programs are doing in any given moment.

There's also LLC (Load-Line Calibration) applied after all of this. That's why the result isn't exactly Vcore = VID + Offset. With default LLC settings, Vcore gets reduced a lot when the CPU uses a lot of power, like when you stress test.

The "additional turbo voltage" setting is something unique to ASRock boards and is basically the same as offset, but does not get applied for speeds like 1600MHz or 2400MHz etc., only for the full speed. It only gets applied for your 4.0GHz speed in your example.


----------



## adam27

Oh, okay. So if i wanted to try for 4ghz at stock voltage(1.2v) i would need to set the offset to -0.080?

Ofcourse ill be doing a 12 hour prime test to see if its stable.


----------



## deepor

I'd be a bit worried reducing offset because this also changes the voltages for the clock speeds that are used when the CPU goes in and out of idle. I don't know how to test if the CPU stays stable for that. You can only easily test if it's stable under load.

That was just about the offset setting. I don't have an ASRock board right now, so I don't remember if the "additional turbo voltage" setting can be set to something negative, or if that's only possible with offset. If the turbo voltage setting works like that, it would be no problem trying something negative as it would not apply to the CPU going in and out of idle.

A different thing you could experiment with is, you could try to find the highest speed that still runs stable without you having to touch offset (or turbo voltage).

In a way, you can kind of think of this current voltage you are seeing as the stock voltage. Those VID numbers that the CPU messages to the board are coming out of a table that Intel programmed into the CPU after they tested it in the factory. It's the voltage that your particular CPU itself thinks it needs (and Intel thinks it needs). You are right now seeing a higher voltage than normal because it's a different entry in the VID table than when the CPU is running at 3.6GHz or whatever the normal stock speed is while prime95 is using four cores.


----------



## MattBaneLM

http://www.overclock.net/t/1607258/asrock-z77-extreme-4-and-3570k-at-4700mhz-and-4800mhz-stable-bios-settings-with-ddr2400-ram-speed/30#post_25488591

It's slightly diff board and higher clocks but I hope this can help

Sounds like you just need to play a bit with llc level to me

You can clock it three diff ways
Find the way that keeps llc2 as close to the volts you set in bios
I prefer turbo volts off, and fixed voltage

I think a link to the you tube vid is there too


----------



## kredes

So im following this guide on page one, currently using fixed vcore mode with 1.325.

what i don't understand is that the Vcore shows 2 different results in hwmonitor and CPU-z, as seen below.

https://i.imgur.com/nLR2W23.png

Why is that? is VID and Core voltage not the same?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> So im following this guide on page one, currently using fixed vcore mode with 1.325.
> 
> what i don't understand is that the Vcore shows 2 different results in hwmonitor and CPU-z, as seen below.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/nLR2W23.png
> 
> Why is that? is VID and Core voltage not the same?


VID is what the processor requests, VCore is what the motherboard provides. If left stock they should be about the same, but many factors will make them vary. You have a VID for each multiplier, set by intel based on what they think the processor will need to run, this can be inaccurate especially when running outside of stock multipliers. So when the motherboard gets the VID, it then computes voltage requirments based on VID + VCore+LLC effect, etc, and that resulting voltage is what shows up in software as VCore.

So lets say your stock VID is 1.180, under load you may have 1.196 (close to VID, but not exact)... but you want to undervolt because you are giving your grandma your rig when you upgrade and sticking the stock cooler back on, so you drop your offset voltage by .040. Your VID is still 1.180, but with the offset your new VCore is now 1.156.

Best of luck.


----------



## kredes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VID is what the processor requests, VCore is what the motherboard provides. If left stock they should be about the same, but many factors will make them vary. You have a VID for each multiplier, set by intel based on what they think the processor will need to run, this can be inaccurate especially when running outside of stock multipliers. So when the motherboard gets the VID, it then computes voltage requirments based on VID + VCore+LLC effect, etc, and that resulting voltage is what shows up in software as VCore.
> 
> So lets say your stock VID is 1.180, under load you may have 1.196 (close to VID, but not exact)... but you want to undervolt because you are giving your grandma your rig when you upgrade and sticking the stock cooler back on, so you drop your offset voltage by .040. Your VID is still 1.180, but with the offset your new VCore is now 1.156.
> 
> Best of luck.


Okay! a little confusing, but i think i get it.. kinda.

i currently run a OC with the recommended settings on page one, with 45 on multiplier, offset mode +0,005, and turbo boost +0,004.

The "Core Voltage" in CPU-Z reach 1.352 V sometimes, in load. does that mean i should put my fixed voltage to 1.350'ish, if i wanted to use the fixed mode?

cause it seems i get more performance with 45 multiplier, and fixed voltage mode..

EDIT: My temps are all great, usually under 65c and max 72c while running Prime95 for 1½ hour.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> Okay! a little confusing, but i think i get it.. kinda.
> 
> i currently run a OC with the recommended settings on page one, with 45 on multiplier, offset mode +0,005, and turbo boost +0,004.
> 
> The "Core Voltage" in CPU-Z reach 1.352 V sometimes, in load. does that mean i should put my fixed voltage to 1.350'ish, if i wanted to use the fixed mode?
> 
> cause it seems i get more performance with 45 multiplier, and fixed voltage mode..
> 
> EDIT: My temps are all great, usually under 65c and max 72c while running Prime95 for 1½ hour.


disable turbo boost, set 1.35 in fixed then see what the lowest the cpu voltage goes down to under load with llc1/2/3 to find the right llc


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kredes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> VID is what the processor requests, VCore is what the motherboard provides. If left stock they should be about the same, but many factors will make them vary. You have a VID for each multiplier, set by intel based on what they think the processor will need to run, this can be inaccurate especially when running outside of stock multipliers. So when the motherboard gets the VID, it then computes voltage requirments based on VID + VCore+LLC effect, etc, and that resulting voltage is what shows up in software as VCore.
> 
> So lets say your stock VID is 1.180, under load you may have 1.196 (close to VID, but not exact)... but you want to undervolt because you are giving your grandma your rig when you upgrade and sticking the stock cooler back on, so you drop your offset voltage by .040. Your VID is still 1.180, but with the offset your new VCore is now 1.156.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay! a little confusing, but i think i get it.. kinda.
> 
> i currently run a OC with the recommended settings on page one, with 45 on multiplier, offset mode +0,005, and turbo boost +0,004.
> 
> The "Core Voltage" in CPU-Z reach 1.352 V sometimes, in load. does that mean i should put my fixed voltage to 1.350'ish, if i wanted to use the fixed mode?
> 
> cause it seems i get more performance with 45 multiplier, and fixed voltage mode..
> 
> EDIT: My temps are all great, usually under 65c and max 72c while running Prime95 for 1½ hour.
Click to expand...

Your chip has a suggested voltage programed for it by intel, it is called VID. VID is what the CPU requests from the motherboard, it is not actually a voltage, just a number in a table. VCore is the actual voltage supplied to the CPU by the motherboard. When you add offset, your motherboard takes the VID number from the table, adds the offset value, and then supplies the CPU with that voltage. Offset is added to the whole table, while turbo voltage is added to just the highest multiplier set in BIOS.

There should be zero noticeable performance difference between fixed and offset voltage. CPUs switch states so fast that there is essentially no down time between request and state change. Are you folding/encoding 24/7? If not, then there is little reason to not take advantage of the power saving feature of SpeedStep. It will save you a little on your power bill, lower idle temperatures, as well as prolong the life of your CPU. If you ARE folding, or performing some other task that will peg the CPU at 100% all of the time, then fixed voltage is fine.

If you are noticing a performance difference in gaming or something, you could have cores being parked, or your overclock is slightly unstable when using offset overclocking.

I hope any of that was helpful!
Best of luck.


----------



## Cruelman81

Hi all

So ive been going through the guide step by step, and no matter what the multiplier is set to it doesnt affect anything! So i must doing something worng?!

Im trying to OC my Asrock Z77 Ext 4 and I7-2600k, cooling it is the Corsair H60.

Any help as to why cpu-z is showing this in Windows 10.



Feel like ive tried everything but no luck. At best the core speed reaches 3599.xxMhz, its like something is locking it


----------



## Arxontas

Sounds like this:



This actually happened to me while trying to OC my 4770k. I had disable turbo checked w/o even remembering I did.

Fun times.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Did my thread help with bios settings ? If not post bios SS here


----------



## Piereligio

*Can't OC i5 2500K on AsRock z68 Extreme4 Gen3 anymore*

Some days ago I've had to reset my BIOS, since my PC didn't boot. The thing was curious yet, since I boot since years ago my i5 2500k at 4.6GHz and my RAM corsair vengeance at 1866 (from 1600MHz) with no one stability issue (I've a Thermalright Macho HR-02, it's very good, I didn't have heat problems either).

After the BIOS reset, it booted up normally, except the overclock started to don't work.
Basically if I use the OC presets in the BIOS, the CPU multiplier APPARENTLY gets applied correctly, but Windows doesn't load any OC.
Setting manually the CPU multiplier from the BIOS, instead, I notice that the multiplier is locked at 37. And Windows doesn't load even that.
I can't even set my RAM higher than 1333MHz anymore.
Like if it wasn't enough, if I try using AXtu tool (AsRock eXtreme tuning tool or something like that), I find the same 37 multiplier limit that I encounter in the BIOS. And Windows doesn't still load it even.

I'm on Windows 10 Anniversary Update (but I don't think it's related to the update, since I updated some week ago).
I tried resetting the BIOS again more than once, tried flashing another BIOS, and I didn't fix it... Any ideas?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Ur not using one of the BCLK bios are you?
Other than that... Mobo battery...?


----------



## Piereligio

You're talking to me,MattBane?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piereligio*
> 
> You're talking to me,MattBane?


yep


----------



## Piereligio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> yep


The mobo battery should be fine, since it just memorizes settings, it's just OC that seems to be kinda blocked (I managed to overclock to 3.7GHz, but not more).
I'm using latest official BIOS, it's a beta release, L2.31A, available here.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Extreme4%20Gen3/?cat=Beta


----------



## MattBaneLM

was joking about the battery...... lol
maybe i wasnt obvious enough haha

the thing with asrock boards from what i have experienced first hand and what others have said also is they tend to overvolt a bit. i like asrock but i go in with my eyes wide open....

on my z77 extreme 4 i had i think about 1.40v in bios and multimeter told me 1.60v so.... then i touched the wrong points... and i miss the old gilr...
do some readings maybe


----------



## Piereligio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> was joking about the battery...... lol
> maybe i wasnt obvious enough haha
> 
> the thing with asrock boards from what i have experienced first hand and what others have said also is they tend to overvolt a bit. i like asrock but i go in with my eyes wide open....
> 
> on my z77 extreme 4 i had i think about 1.40v in bios and multimeter told me 1.60v so.... then i touched the wrong points... and i miss the old gilr...
> do some readings maybe


I'm not talking about stability... The system was PERFECTLY stable, but after a BIOS reset it just prevents me to overclock over the turbo maximum frequency.


----------



## MattBaneLM

and i mean that maybe something has been ... ummmm. upset by too many volts at one point and it's bricking down.....

just a thought but did you have any "geez i wish i hadnt dropped that srewdriver on the mobo kinda moments when you been muckin with the h/ware?

also i mentioned the BCLK bios's becsuse they behave differently... hmmm why dont you flash to a BCLK bios, have a fiddle and a play for fun anyway, then flash back to the current one.

when i trouble shoot i muck about with a few things like doing that to see if i can spot behavioral issues that gimme a clue or two...

you are there and know what you have already done and i'm sure you "feel" your rig alreday so dont take me the wrong way. not many others responding so they must be stumped. or maybe they will jump on here to rebutt me


----------



## Piereligio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> and i mean that maybe something has been ... ummmm. upset by too many volts at one point and it's bricking down.....
> 
> just a thought but did you have any "geez i wish i hadnt dropped that srewdriver on the mobo kinda moments when you been muckin with the h/ware?
> 
> also i mentioned the BCLK bios's becsuse they behave differently... hmmm why dont you flash to a BCLK bios, have a fiddle and a play for fun anyway, then flash back to the current one.
> 
> when i trouble shoot i muck about with a few things like doing that to see if i can spot behavioral issues that gimme a clue or two...
> 
> you are there and know what you have already done and i'm sure you "feel" your rig alreday so dont take me the wrong way. not many others responding so they must be stumped. or maybe they will jump on here to rebutt me


Well.. yes, it could be that the motherboard is bricking down... I hope not. From what I remember I never had one if those accidents with this motherboard. I'm not sure that exists a BLCK Bios for my motherboard, anyway...
Maybe I'll buy a new motherboard for my socket, not asRock through.
Yeah, almost only to have that OC with me. Ahah
They shouldn't cost a lot... 1155 socket is quite old now.


----------



## MattBaneLM

I been trying to find one for weeks

Nothing anywhere
But I'm in Perth / oz
Not a big city really

Test ur CPU in another mobo first to make sure it's not the CPU having issues bro


----------



## Piereligio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> I been trying to find one for weeks
> 
> Nothing anywhere
> But I'm in Perth / oz
> Not a big city really
> 
> Test ur CPU in another mobo first to make sure it's not the CPU having issues bro


The problem is where can I do that. I think I don't know anyone with that socket.


----------



## MattBaneLM

bugger,
take it to a shop n pay the $50-$100

or run a thread here to find a local??...


----------



## Piereligio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> bugger,
> take it to a shop n pay the $50-$100
> 
> or run a thread here to find a local??...


I looked for some 1155 socket motherboard.. Way too expensive.
So now I'm overclocking my CPU tweaking the BCLK value (I did misunderstood you, before), but I can't get even close to my old stable 4.6-4.8GHz OC. Now I'm at stable 3.9 GHz, can't set more than 106 BCLK multiplier.
The CPU doesn't heat enough for my tastes, under full load. About 55° when benching. (I've a Thermalright Macho HR-02 air heatsink, a beast made for overclock u.u)


----------



## MattBaneLM

i feel for ya bro but dont give up

now ur SURE you didnt get a bios for a similar named board???
extreme 4 rev 3
etreme 4 rev 4

etc...

pull back the FCLK to see if you can get your BCLK up too i think is the way...


----------



## Piereligio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> i feel for ya bro but dont give up
> 
> now ur SURE you didnt get a bios for a similar named board???
> extreme 4 rev 3
> etreme 4 rev 4
> 
> etc...
> 
> pull back the FCLK to see if you can get your BCLK up too i think is the way...


I'm sure that is the right BIOS, also because the problem started way before I tried to change the BIOS.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piereligio*
> 
> I'm sure that is the right BIOS, also because the problem started way before I tried to change the BIOS.


fair enough, just covering bases etc


----------



## cupper24

Good morning!

Just wanted to stop by and thank everyone, especially kennyparker, for the contributions in this thread.

I referenced this one mainly and a couple others out to achieve a pretty decent OC on my i5 3570k and the z77 Extreme4. I reached 4.5 GHz at 1.25V (+0.005V Offset, +0.035V Turbo, Level 2 LLC).

I was a little sad, because I think I could push this chip harder, but with the voltage I need to apply to get stable at 4.5GHz pushes my Core 1 temp to right at 90C (this core always is roughly 5-8 degrees C higher), which is the "Optimal" threshold according to this guide.

I took some time to replace several fans and their configs to improve airflow, and reseated my H100i.

Initial hour run of OCCT - PSU (tests all components together) with my milder stable OC at 4.4GHz - 1.12V produced a max temp on Core 1 of 72C (at ~23C ambient).

Hopeful that my temps come down when I'm at 4.5 GHz. I don't feel super confident running this speed with temps pushing the upper limit. I feel good where I'm at now running 4.4, though.

Have opinions changed on what tests to run to prove stability of an OC? Prime has always been King back to my days OC'ing socket 939 AMD chips. I've seen a lot of folks favoring Intel Burn Test and Fur Mark. The argument being that Prime unrealistically stresses the CPU, and most of us won't reach those levels in real-world use (which in my case is Gaming). If that's the case, maybe I would feel better running at 4.5GHz, knowing that I should stay under 90C for the most part.

Thoughts?

cupper24


----------



## MattBaneLM

THoSE temps sound high for low voltages...

I'm an ex-prime for 24hrs kinda bloke n all.
I would say that if you can loop 30 IBT passes on very high, occt CPU and linpack using lots of ram, and realbench looped for 5-10 passes back to back then ur lookin pretty good (throw in a hyperpi for good measure)


----------



## cupper24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> THoSE temps sound high for low voltages...
> 
> I'm an ex-prime for 24hrs kinda bloke n all.
> I would say that if you can loop 30 IBT passes on very high, occt CPU and linpack using lots of ram, and realbench looped for 5-10 passes back to back then ur lookin pretty good (throw in a hyperpi for good measure)


Thanks for the feedback. I'll go grab Realbench and run as you recommend.

Keeping my fingers crossed on those temps coming down after all the cooling re-work I did. If not for Core 1, I'd have about a 5C cushion.

Do any of your recommended apps put the GPU under load simultaneously, or would you say I've demonstrated that using the PSU Test on OCCT?

Thanks again!

cupper24


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cupper24*
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and thank everyone, especially kennyparker, for the contributions in this thread.
> 
> I referenced this one mainly and a couple others out to achieve a pretty decent OC on my i5 3570k and the z77 Extreme4. I reached 4.5 GHz at 1.25V (+0.005V Offset, +0.035V Turbo, Level 2 LLC).
> 
> I was a little sad, because I think I could push this chip harder, but with the voltage I need to apply to get stable at 4.5GHz pushes my Core 1 temp to right at 90C (this core always is roughly 5-8 degrees C higher), which is the "Optimal" threshold according to this guide.
> 
> I took some time to replace several fans and their configs to improve airflow, and reseated my H100i.
> 
> Initial hour run of OCCT - PSU (tests all components together) with my milder stable OC at 4.4GHz - 1.12V produced a max temp on Core 1 of 72C (at ~23C ambient).
> 
> Hopeful that my temps come down when I'm at 4.5 GHz. I don't feel super confident running this speed with temps pushing the upper limit. I feel good where I'm at now running 4.4, though.
> 
> Have opinions changed on what tests to run to prove stability of an OC? Prime has always been King back to my days OC'ing socket 939 AMD chips. I've seen a lot of folks favoring Intel Burn Test and Fur Mark. The argument being that Prime unrealistically stresses the CPU, and most of us won't reach those levels in real-world use (which in my case is Gaming). If that's the case, maybe I would feel better running at 4.5GHz, knowing that I should stay under 90C for the most part.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> cupper24


90C under Prime95 stress test is fine. However, like MattBaneLM mentions, it is kind of high for that voltage using an AIO. I would check your TIM, and ensure even mounting pressure. I might also suggest delliding the CPU if you have faith in your hands and dont mind the risk. I run naked with a custom loop and dont see 70C pushing 1.5V


----------



## cupper24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 90C under Prime95 stress test is fine. However, like MattBaneLM mentions, it is kind of high for that voltage using an AIO. I would check your TIM, and ensure even mounting pressure. I might also suggest delliding the CPU if you have faith in your hands and dont mind the risk. I run naked with a custom loop and dont see 70C pushing 1.5V


Thank you, inedenimadam.

I have looked into de-lidding. I'm on the fence, but that's how I used to be about OC'ing in general. I used the TIM that came with the H100i when I first installed. At that point, I wasn't interested in OC'ing, so I didn't mess with replacing it with AS5.

This time, I used the ArtiClean Solutions to clean and prep the surface (both the chip and block) along with MX-4 (about a BB-sized dot smack in the middle of the chip) as the TIM. I made sure the block was put on the proc flat, and ran the securing screws (4 in a square pattern), tightening gradually in an X-pattern while applying pressure with my fingers to the middle of the block at all times until all four screws were hand tight. I then got about a quarter-to-half a turn out of each with a screw driver.

The result seems promising. However, Core 1 remains the hottest one (about the same temp gap compared to the others). Did my block mounting method sound solid? Otherwise, I think the only way to overcome the temp differential would be to de-lid, right?

cupper24


----------



## inedenimadam

Sounds like a good mount. If you have extra TIM you can re-do it again and look at the lid of the processor to see if your method was successful. The hot core was what led me to think maybe a bad mount, but it sounds like the proper method, so I dunno...delliding is pretty easy now with the 3d printed tools taking most of the risk out.


----------



## cupper24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> I would say that if you can loop 30 IBT passes on very high, occt CPU and linpack using lots of ram, and realbench looped for 5-10 passes back to back then ur lookin pretty good (throw in a hyperpi for good measure)


Hey there,

I was able to pass the IBT test, and am currently running the CPU Linpack test for an hour. Afterwards, I'll throw Realbench at it for 10 loops.

I ran Linpack using 90% RAM with AVX unticked. Do I need to be running it with AVX? Is 1 hour sufficient?

cupper24

EDIT 9/27 AM: I wanted to check in and report that my OC passed the 30-run IBT on Very High, CPU Linpack OCCT (non-AVX), and Realbench for 10 loops (that one is actually fun to watch for a pass). Feeling a lot better about my temps, too. The max temp during IBT (23-24C ambient) on Core 1 was 86C, and I've heard temps are usually higher than Prime using this app. As for the others, the temps on all cores stayed in the 65-75C range. I'm pretty comfortable at my 4.5 setting. I'm going to play around with the Turbo voltage and the CPU LLC levels to see if I am stable at lower settings.

I am still curious on the AVX side of OCCT. Does it matter that I ran Linpack without it?


----------



## M0reP0wer

Can anyone tell me if the mobo ASRock Extreme3 Gen3 can handle two monitors by itself (no GPU)? (IE with a splitter for the DVI)

If not, what is the cheapest gpu that would give me dual monitor function for everyday (not gaming) use like email and browsing?


----------



## deepor

The board and the integrated graphics of the CPU should be able to do it. I don't know what you mean with "splitter for the DVI". You would use a DVI to DVI cable for the first DVI monitor and a DVI to HDMI cable for the second DVI monitor.


----------



## Gabe3

I'm a little confused by the c states section of the guide. I'm using a ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3

this is what I have selected:

Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
Package C State Support: Auto

according to what it says in c states my cpu and voltage should be at 100% all the time, but its not. during idle my vcore sits at about 1.032v and cpu switches from 1.6ghz to my overclocked speed.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe3*
> 
> I'm a little confused by the c states section of the guide. I'm using a ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
> 
> this is what I have selected:
> 
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
> Package C State Support: Auto
> 
> according to what it says in c states my cpu and voltage should be at 100% all the time, but its not. during idle my vcore sits at about 1.032v and cpu switches from 1.6ghz to my overclocked speed.


The guide is wrong regarding C-states. If you want your CPU to be at 100% all the time then you will need to use fixed voltage and disable all C-States (Speedstep, C1E, C3, C6)

But why do you want your CPU at 100% all the time? You should OC with Offset/Turbo so that the CPU functions like stock but with a higher multiplier.


----------



## Gabe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> The guide is wrong regarding C-states. If you want your CPU to be at 100% all the time then you will need to use fixed voltage and disable all C-States (Speedstep, C1E, C3, C6)
> 
> But why do you want your CPU at 100% all the time? You should OC with Offset/Turbo so that the CPU functions like stock but with a higher multiplier.


thanks. I'm blue screening at my desktop. I played bf1 for at least an hour and once I exited to desktop I blue screened. and a couple more times just web browsing. I went up a couple spots on turbo voltage and it didn't help.


----------



## Lucky 23

You can always post up screen shots of your settings here for help.

Also, it would be helpful if you post your OC multiplier and full load Vcore


----------



## Necrodaemon

Hi!

I was following this guide to overclock my CPU and got a strange question to ask:

I was going for an overclock of 4,4 GHZ with my i5 3570k and everything was working fine! I did a prime test for 1h without errors, i don't get any crashes, CPU temp while prime testing doesn't go over 75°. Games also seem to work fine.

However, the ONE issue I have, is that my internet connection is going nuts, if I OC my CPU over 4,2 GHZ.

Youtube is only loading half a page, google gives me a blank page, Netflix gives me an "secure connection failed" error message in Firefox. In short, some pages work, some don't. Also i can't update games in steam. There I get the message, that the download is corrupted. If i go back from 4,4 to 4,2 GHZ, everything is working fine again.

Does anybody know what's causing this ? I'm using Windows 10 and updated my BIOS to the latest version. Here are the screenshots of my settings:


----------



## MattBaneLM

Bump ur PCH volts up a bit n see if that fixes it


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodaemon*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I was following this guide to overclock my CPU and got a strange question to ask:
> 
> I was going for an overclock of 4,4 GHZ with my i5 3570k and everything was working fine! I did a prime test for 1h without errors, i don't get any crashes, CPU temp while prime testing doesn't go over 75°. Games also seem to work fine.
> 
> However, the ONE issue I have, is that my internet connection is going nuts, if I OC my CPU over 4,2 GHZ.
> 
> Youtube is only loading half a page, google gives me a blank page, Netflix gives me an "secure connection failed" error message in Firefox. In short, some pages work, some don't. Also i can't update games in steam. There I get the message, that the download is corrupted. If i go back from 4,4 to 4,2 GHZ, everything is working fine again.
> 
> Does anybody know what's causing this ? I'm using Windows 10 and updated my BIOS to the latest version. Here are the screenshots of my settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try bumping your offset to +0.010 or +0.015


----------



## Necrodaemon

Thanks for the fast answers!

bumping the offset to +0.015 did nothing, however bumping the PCH to 1.106 made websites load much better! Sometimes I have to reload a page a few times tho to make firefox load the content. (I'm using a google spreadsheet everyday, I have to reload the page 5 times to make it show it's contents)

So another question: how high can I set the PCH without being afraid to break something ?

EDIT: I was just playing with voltages a bit and tested what's working and what's not if I increase PCH + Offset in small steps. At 1.115 PCH and offset + 0.020 everything is working rock stable!

I'm just worried, that a PCH of 1.115 might be too much, so I still would like to know, what voltages are save here!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodaemon*
> 
> Thanks for the fast answers!
> 
> bumping the offset to +0.015 did nothing, however bumping the PCH to 1.106 made websites load much better! Sometimes I have to reload a page a few times tho to make firefox load the content. (I'm using a google spreadsheet everyday, I have to reload the page 5 times to make it show it's contents)
> 
> So another question: how high can I set the PCH without being afraid to break something ?
> 
> EDIT: I was just playing with voltages a bit and tested what's working and what's not if I increase PCH + Offset in small steps. At 1.115 PCH and offset + 0.020 everything is working rock stable!
> 
> I'm just worried, that a PCH of 1.115 might be too much, so I still would like to know, what voltages are save here!


I think stock is 1.05, I don't know how sensitive Panther Point is, but generally you shouldn't have to mess with PCH at all. Do you have like 15 USBs plugged in or something?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodaemon*
> 
> Thanks for the fast answers!
> 
> bumping the offset to +0.015 did nothing, however bumping the PCH to 1.106 made websites load much better! Sometimes I have to reload a page a few times tho to make firefox load the content. (I'm using a google spreadsheet everyday, I have to reload the page 5 times to make it show it's contents)
> 
> So another question: how high can I set the PCH without being afraid to break something ?
> 
> EDIT: I was just playing with voltages a bit and tested what's working and what's not if I increase PCH + Offset in small steps. At 1.115 PCH and offset + 0.020 everything is working rock stable!
> 
> I'm just worried, that a PCH of 1.115 might be too much, so I still would like to know, what voltages are save here!


i have had to do this with pch a number of mobos.. i dont want to disagree with ined but thats my exp. if you have good heatsinks etc i cant see you having a problem with 1.150v. i use 1.120 at times

just looked at ur ss's again.

so ur ram is running loose so thats not the problem although you could try xmp at 1.55v... but if 1.15 pch is working then all good.
i notice you have C1 enabled but the next two c states off, whys that? (package C off i understand). im partly asking cause im still trying to find a real benefit to using offset over fixed...

fill in your sig bro so we can see your rig


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> fill in your sig bro so we can see your rig


Best suggestion so far! Its hard to make a call on most stuff without knowing what is in the box.

I don't disagree with your point either, PCH voltage very well may be the answer, just generally not one that I would jump to right off the line. PCH _should_ be completely agnostic to an overclock. It would be more stressed by running several monitors on iGPU with a ton of thumb drives, running several raid arrays, while charging 2 phones and a tablet....


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Best suggestion so far! Its hard to make a call on most stuff without knowing what is in the box.
> 
> I don't disagree with your point either, PCH voltage very well may be the answer, just generally not one that I would jump to right off the line. PCH _should_ be completely agnostic to an overclock. It would be more stressed by running several monitors on iGPU with a ton of thumb drives, running several raid arrays, while charging 2 phones and a tablet....


i hear ya but if the chipset isnt mirroring the system agent frequency closely it will be out of whack right?

it was all that would stabilise the inet connection for me with my 3570k and asrock extreme 4


----------



## Necrodaemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> i have had to do this with pch a number of mobos.. i dont want to disagree with ined but thats my exp. if you have good heatsinks etc i cant see you having a problem with 1.150v. i use 1.120 at times
> 
> just looked at ur ss's again.
> 
> so ur ram is running loose so thats not the problem although you could try xmp at 1.55v... but if 1.15 pch is working then all good.
> i notice you have C1 enabled but the next two c states off, whys that? (package C off i understand). im partly asking cause im still trying to find a real benefit to using offset over fixed...
> 
> fill in your sig bro so we can see your rig


Just filled in my sig to make it easyer for you!

I've set the C states to what they are, because the guide told me to do so for offset voltage!
I'm using offset because I simply didn't want to waste power, it's just my mannerism!

I might also try what you said about XMP - setting the PCH to 1.115 did solve the problem for an OC of 4.3 GHZ, but if I set it to 4,4 the problem is the same again, no matter how high I set the offset. Also it kinda bugs me, that I have to set the offset higher (aside to the PCH) than it needs to be for my CPU to be running stable in benchmarks and games, just to make my browser work as well ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think stock is 1.05, I don't know how sensitive Panther Point is, but generally you shouldn't have to mess with PCH at all. Do you have like 15 USBs plugged in or something?


I have only 2 USBs plugged in: my keyboard and my mouse!


----------



## OzanSRC

Motherboard: Asrock Z77 Pro3
BIOS Version: 2.10A
CPU: i7 3770K
RAM Speed: 2400 Mhz
RAM Slots Taken: 2
RAM Size: 2x8 GB

Spread Spectrum: Enabled
Multiplier: 42
BCLK: 100
Core Current Limit / Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto
Fixed/Offset: +0.05 (Offset Mb doesn't have fixed)
Voltage: 1.276-1.280
Turboboost Additional Voltage: Auto
Load Line Calibration: [%0]
CPU PLL Overvoltage: [Auto]
CPU PLL Voltage: [1.832]
VTT: [Value]
C1E: Enabled
C3: Disabled
C6: Disabled
C-State Package: Disabled

I want to try oc my i7 3770k but couldn't find the stable spot. Previously i use 2500k with Gskill Sniper 1600 Mhz rams and i could manage to use 4.5 Ghz stable. However when i bought my new 3770k with Corsair Vengeance 2400 Mhz rams. I can't set the cpu at even 4.2 Ghz. When i choose +0.05 offset voltage or more cpu temperatures go up to 93 C. I have an Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo cooler with new thermal paste. I saw most of the people could manage to get stable at 4.5 Ghz with 1.2 or lower Vcore voltage. If i set -0.10 offset the temperatures maybe ok but on prime95 i got worker 3 error in 5 minutes. So what's the point?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzanSRC*
> 
> Motherboard: Asrock Z77 Pro3
> BIOS Version: 2.10A
> CPU: i7 3770K
> RAM Speed: 2400 Mhz
> RAM Slots Taken: 2
> RAM Size: 2x8 GB
> 
> Spread Spectrum: Enabled
> Multiplier: 42
> BCLK: 100
> Core Current Limit / Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto
> Fixed/Offset: +0.05 (Offset Mb doesn't have fixed)
> Voltage: 1.276-1.280
> Turboboost Additional Voltage: Auto
> Load Line Calibration: [%0]
> CPU PLL Overvoltage: [Auto]
> CPU PLL Voltage: [1.832]
> VTT: [Value]
> C1E: Enabled
> C3: Disabled
> C6: Disabled
> C-State Package: Disabled
> 
> I want to try oc my i7 3770k but couldn't find the stable spot. Previously i use 2500k with Gskill Sniper 1600 Mhz rams and i could manage to use 4.5 Ghz stable. However when i bought my new 3770k with Corsair Vengeance 2400 Mhz rams. I can't set the cpu at even 4.2 Ghz. When i choose +0.05 offset voltage or more cpu temperatures go up to 93 C. I have an Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo cooler with new thermal paste. I saw most of the people could manage to get stable at 4.5 Ghz with 1.2 or lower Vcore voltage. If i set -0.10 offset the temperatures maybe ok but on prime95 i got worker 3 error in 5 minutes. So what's the point?


Ivy is a bit hotter than sandy generally. Many many people have benefited from delidding intel CPUs and using liquid metal instead of intels internal thermal paste, including myself. Although with just a 212, you are still going to run into thermal limitations before voltage limitations. If you want to give it hell, then upgrade your cooling solution and delid your processor.


----------



## radier

Disable Spread Spectrum and set current limit to the max.


----------



## OzanSRC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Ivy is a bit hotter than sandy generally. Many many people have benefited from delidding intel CPUs and using liquid metal instead of intels internal thermal paste, including myself. Although with just a 212, you are still going to run into thermal limitations before voltage limitations. If you want to give it hell, then upgrade your cooling solution and delid your processor.


I tried 4.4 Ghz with -0.010 voltage and passed 20 min prime95 blend test with no error. Max temp is 75 C. However i got crash on GTA V. It runs great with 4.2 OC with -0.065 offset voltage.


----------



## Lucky 23

X2 the 212 will be limited with a non-delided Ivy so you may want to think about upgrading the cooler.

IMO 20 minutes is not enough time to determine stability. Also, if P95 did not run the 8k Small FFT test, then 75c is not your max temp.

Try increasing your offset to +0.010 and run P95 or ASUS Real bench


----------



## OzanSRC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> X2 the 212 will be limited with a non-delided Ivy so you may want to think about upgrading the cooler.
> 
> IMO 20 minutes is not enough time to determine stability. Also, if P95 did not run the 8k Small FFT test, then 75c is not your max temp.
> 
> Try increasing your offset to +0.010 and run P95 or ASUS Real bench


Changing cooler is luxury for me now. I don't wanna spend a penny for a Ivy Bridge Cpu. 4.4 GHZ would fairly enough for me and i saw with air cooling everyone could manage that clock speeds.

When i increase offset to +0.005 or +0.010 my temps are going to 92-93 C. So -0.010 v is good for now.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzanSRC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> X2 the 212 will be limited with a non-delided Ivy so you may want to think about upgrading the cooler.
> 
> IMO 20 minutes is not enough time to determine stability. Also, if P95 did not run the 8k Small FFT test, then 75c is not your max temp.
> 
> Try increasing your offset to +0.010 and run P95 or ASUS Real bench
> 
> 
> 
> Changing cooler is luxury for me now. I don't wanna spend a penny for a Ivy Bridge Cpu. 4.4 GHZ would fairly enough for me and i saw with air cooling everyone could manage that clock speeds.
> 
> When i increase offset to +0.005 or +0.010 my temps are going to 92-93 C. So -0.010 v is good for now.
Click to expand...

There are not allot of options for you unfortunately. Maybe double check your paste, lap the CPU, put a spare fan on the back of the 212. 90 is not the end of the world if it is only during P95 . You may shave a few degrees off by playing with a few settings. Try using a lower LLC (note:you may have to increase offset). Also, lowering PLL voltage may (or may not) show a degree or two of improvement as well. I understand not wanting to throw anymore money at z77, but coolers are one of those things that you can carry over for several builds, if you want to squeeze that 3770k, its pretty much going to require you to bring temps down. And I agree with Lucky23, 20 minutes doesn't cover but 2 or 3 different FFTs, which barely scratches the surface of P95 stress test. It takes almost 24 hours to do a full loop with P95. An hour should be the bare minimum for even gaming rig.

FYI: That board is going to struggle being a 4+1 VRM layout. A modest overclock between 1.25-1.3V would be about as far as I would push it.

I hope any of that helps!
Welcome to OCN.


----------



## OzanSRC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There are not allot of options for you unfortunately. Maybe double check your paste, lap the CPU, put a spare fan on the back of the 212. 90 is not the end of the world if it is only during P95 . You may shave a few degrees off by playing with a few settings. Try using a lower LLC (note:you may have to increase offset). Also, lowering PLL voltage may (or may not) show a degree or two of improvement as well. I understand not wanting to throw anymore money at z77, but coolers are one of those things that you can carry over for several builds, if you want to squeeze that 3770k, its pretty much going to require you to bring temps down. And I agree with Lucky23, 20 minutes doesn't cover but 2 or 3 different FFTs, which barely scratches the surface of P95 stress test. It takes almost 24 hours to do a full loop with P95. An hour should be the bare minimum for even gaming rig.
> 
> FYI: That board is going to struggle being a 4+1 VRM layout. A modest overclock between 1.25-1.3V would be about as far as I would push it.
> 
> I hope any of that helps!
> Welcome to OCN.


Thanks for the answers. I use my pc only for gaming. That's why if oc stable for games, stable enough for me. I played Battlefield 1 more than 2 hours and GTA V more than 2 hours with +0.005 offset voltage. My max temp was 69C and no slowdowns or bsod. When i set -0.010 offset my max temp after 3 hours BF1 gaming with %100 cpu usage was 66C max. So if i dont get bsod while playing prime95 max temps nothing for me.

Edit: Btw what did u mean about lowering LLC settings? I have 3 option. %100-%50-%0. I get the stability with %100 llc.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzanSRC*
> 
> Thanks for the answers. I use my pc only for gaming. That's why if oc stable for games, stable enough for me. I played Battlefield 1 more than 2 hours and GTA V more than 2 hours with +0.005 offset voltage. My max temp was 69C and no slowdowns or bsod. When i set -0.010 offset my max temp after 3 hours BF1 gaming with %100 cpu usage was 66C max. So if i dont get bsod while playing prime95 max temps nothing for me.
> 
> Edit: Btw what did u mean about lowering LLC settings? I have 3 option. %100-%50-%0. I get the stability with %100 llc.


Lowering the LLC will increase peak voltage, but lower operating voltage, meaning more voltage for frequency switch, but a little less during sustained load...meaning hopefully decreased operating temperatures. I am unfamiliar with the 3 step % that the pro3 uses, so you are going to have to poke around with it to figure out which end of the graduation gives the lowest operating voltage. On the EXT4 that I had it was a different unit of measurement.

Open up event viewer after one of these long gaming sessions and check for WHEA errors. The thing about stability is that it is all subjective. You will get almost as many variations of "stability" as you will people posting about it.


----------



## zipper17

I need help here, Bought Team VUlcan 2400MHZ Cl11 16GB kit
Load the XMP Profile 2400mhz, system fail to boot.
Tried manually 1.65Vdimm, VCCSA 1.0V, VCCIO 1.150V, still no luck.
I only can Boot with as high as 2000MHZ CL9/10 1.65V
completely lost ...

CPU is at default while overclocking the RAM.

Upgrade from Vengeance 1600MHZ CL9 that has serve me 4 years.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> I need help here, Bought Team VUlcan 2400MHZ Cl11 16GB kit
> Load the XMP Profile 2400mhz, system fail to boot.
> Tried manually 1.65Vdimm, VCCSA 1.0V, VCCIO 1.150V, still no luck.
> I only can Boot with as high as 2000MHZ CL9/10 1.65V
> completely lost ...
> 
> CPU is at default while overclocking the RAM.
> 
> Upgrade from Vengeance 1600MHZ CL9 that has serve me 4 years.


i answered on my thread where you asked fyi


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzanSRC*
> 
> Changing cooler is luxury for me now. I don't wanna spend a penny for a Ivy Bridge Cpu. 4.4 GHZ would fairly enough for me and i saw with air cooling everyone could manage that clock speeds.
> 
> When i increase offset to +0.005 or +0.010 my temps are going to 92-93 C. So -0.010 v is good for now.


Yes but your OC is not stable with a -0.010. If your temps are too high with a +0.05 or +0.010 then you should decrease the multiplier.

Also, like i said 20 minutes is not enough time to determine stability.


----------



## over2e

Hello!! After reading many pages on this threat and follow all the steps from the first post, i have not been able to run my i5 2500k up to 4.5Ghz, always freeze win10 starts screen.

These are my specs:







Im using the Asrock Load Optimized OC Settings to rise 4.2Ghz stable.

Someone could help me try to reach 4.5Ghz stable ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *over2e*
> 
> Hello!! After reading many pages on this threat and follow all the steps from the first post, i have not been able to run my i5 2500k up to 4.5Ghz, always freeze win10 starts screen.
> 
> These are my specs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using the Asrock Load Optimized OC Settings to rise 4.2Ghz stable.
> 
> Someone could help me try to reach 4.5Ghz stable ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


th eAsrock oc settings are @$$....

note: i'm guessing you are running ram at stock spd settings? as soon as you bump frequency recheck your vccio and vccsa, i bet ya they jump to about 1.150 and 1.25 respectivly in bios or closish

you have run out of volts..

switch to fixed voltage with strong llc. set 1.35v and test 4.5


----------



## over2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> th eAsrock oc settings are @$$....
> 
> note: i'm guessing you are running ram at stock spd settings? as soon as you bump frequency recheck your vccio and vccsa, i bet ya they jump to about 1.150 and 1.25 respectivly in bios or closish
> 
> you have run out of volts..
> 
> switch to fixed voltage with strong llc. set 1.35v and test 4.5


Changed all to manual via first page tutorial, DRAM timmings also.

*Now stable on 4.4Ghz with Offset to +0.005v. Turbo Boost to +0.004v. LLC2*

When i increase to 4.5 Ghz the logon screen freezes, i raised the turbo boost to +0.012v an freezes as well.

Now, is better to change fixed voltage to 1.35v than offset?

Thank you mate!!









*1.384v*


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *over2e*
> 
> Changed all to manual via first page tutorial, DRAM timmings also.
> 
> *Now stable on 4.4Ghz with Offset to +0.005v. Turbo Boost to +0.004v. LLC2*
> 
> When i increase to 4.5 Ghz the logon screen freezes, i raised the turbo boost to +0.012v an freezes as well.
> 
> Now, is better to change fixed voltage to 1.35v than offset?
> 
> Thank you mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.384v*


happy to be of assistance bud









past a certain oc fixed volts is the only way. BUT you want to understand llc's because it';s really vcore+llc level that dictates your fluctuation

maybe this has SOME relevant info.. dunno - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpQjK5x2le8&t=562s


----------



## MattBaneLM

oh and heres my thread too..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1607258/asrock-z77-extreme-4-and-3570k-at-4700mhz-and-4800mhz-stable-bios-settings-with-ddr2400-ram-speed/50#post_25670939


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *over2e*
> 
> Changed all to manual via first page tutorial, DRAM timmings also.
> 
> *Now stable on 4.4Ghz with Offset to +0.005v. Turbo Boost to +0.004v. LLC2*
> 
> When i increase to 4.5 Ghz the logon screen freezes, i raised the turbo boost to +0.012v an freezes as well.
> 
> Now, is better to change fixed voltage to 1.35v than offset?
> 
> Thank you mate!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.384v*


Use offset voltage, there is very little reason to run a fixed voltage OC anymore.

Your OC is most likely freezing because you have not applied enough Vcore.

Increasing Turbo from +0.004 to +0.012 is only +0.008mv which isn't that much of an increase. Keep increasing Additional Turbo Voltage


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Use offset voltage, there is very little reason to run a fixed voltage OC anymore.
> 
> Your OC is most likely freezing because you have not applied enough Vcore.
> 
> Increasing Turbo from +0.004 to +0.012 is only +0.008mv which isn't that much of an increase. Keep increasing Additional Turbo Voltage


totally disagree but it prob depends on ur mobo a little.

fixed volts, eist and c states off all the way. i found it very hard to get the llc right at high clocks with offset and with 1.35v in bios i get 1.344-1.360 LLC1 (other profiles i sometimes us LLC2) at all times fixed voltage...

the only reason you want offset is for very minimal power savings and this is overclocking not power saving anyway... why dont you underclock? that is even higher powers savings. but arent we trying to get MORE out of our rigs??

i'm old and old school though.

hey, Over2e, why dont you try his way and my way and you can tell us what worked best for you...?
betcha you find it easier to understand and manage fixed...

oh and if you are a bencher as well, maybe even compete in HWBOT challenges then make sure you know which benches will utilise HT. if you disable HT you will get .100-.200 higher which will get you highers scores in some benches. realbench will use the cores but 32m pi wont...

whats ur cache at? 39-40 will be fine

for Lucky-





all the above on fixed volts, H2o and a very average volting/temp chip...
tell me why i should use offset again...


----------



## inedenimadam

^ Offset does more than just save you a few cents on the power bill. It puts less heat into your room when idle, and prolongs the life of the processor. Offset on Z77 should have no issues with higher clocks on water or air. I have found stable 5.2 numbers using offset and turbo on my 3570k. Sure, there are reasons to use fixed. Like 24/7 folding, ln2 benching, trying to burn it up because intel released a new sku and you got to have it...but for gaming/general use, offset is the way to go. Also, cache is locked to core on any chip on z77...you are giving advice that does not apply to sandy/ivy.

@over2e, You may find that you need ~0.040 to go from 44-45, like lucky said, +0.008 isn't going to do it.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^ Offset does more than just save you a few cents on the power bill. It puts less heat into your room when idle, and prolongs the life of the processor. Offset on Z77 should have no issues with higher clocks on water or air. I have found stable 5.2 numbers using offset and turbo on my 3570k. Sure, there are reasons to use fixed. Like 24/7 folding, ln2 benching, trying to burn it up because intel released a new sku and you got to have it...but for gaming/general use, offset is the way to go. Also, cache is locked to core on any chip on z77...you are giving advice that does not apply to sandy/ivy.
> 
> @over2e, You may find that you need ~0.040 to go from 44-45, like lucky said, +0.008 isn't going to do it.


My bad about the cache I'm very sorry that was silly

I mixed stuff up

But I guess I'm just lucky but I have never Fred a chip even with more than 1.50v
A better example would be something like my q9450 which I still have, has always run overclocked (as close to its max fsb of a little over 480.. overclocked from 2666 to over 3800) over 1.35v, mostly around 1.40.. at 1.40 for about 5yrs... 3of those years it was folding along with a stinking hot nvidia 9800gx2 most of the time I wasn't using it or it wasn't running a 24/7 prime...

CPUs outlive their owners mostly... and I shouldn't be pushing it so high if I'm not prepared to take a bit of a risk...

And you can still have cstates on I guess if the extra degree or two at at home idle heats ur room a lot... can't say it's been an issue. If it's teetering like that I hate to see what would happen if you ran sli cards in it and a raid set.. know what I mean? I may be being a bit of a smart ass with my wording but I'm half cut and jovial in fact








My PERSONAL feeling is that I see far too many newer overclockers not at least getting told to try fixed volts. The benefits outweigh the bad unless you are struggling financially/ in third world and have to watch every cent (may Buddha provide ?)

So I'm just gonna be the "give fixed a go" guy and I'm not alone. Well done on ur clocks btw, very nice. I've seen several review/comparison tests where they use fixed to test... in fact asrock fftune and oc profiles in my bios use offset for up to 4.5 and then all use fixed


----------



## over2e

Hello guys!!! Thanks all for your helpful tips. I have been testing the two ways:

- Increasing turbo up to: 0.040 on Offset mode
- Increasing voltage up to 1.40 on Fixed mode

Freezing every time when i bring the multiplier to 45 or more.

Only stable on 4.4Ghz with Offset to +0.005v. Turbo Boost to +0.004v. LLC2 using 3.864v on full load. I would like to raise 4.8Ghz or at less 4.6Ghz


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *over2e*
> 
> Hello guys!!! Thanks all for your helpful tips. I have been testing the two ways:
> 
> - Increasing turbo up to: 0.040 on Offset mode
> - Increasing voltage up to 1.40 on Fixed mode
> 
> Freezing every time when i bring the multiplier to 45 or more.
> 
> Only stable on 4.4Ghz with Offset to +0.005v. Turbo Boost to +0.004v. LLC2 using 3.864v on full load. I would like to raise 4.8Ghz or at less 4.6Ghz


If you are stable 4.4 @ 1.38, then you will need around 1.42 to stabilize 4.5. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you are probably not going to get 4.6 let alone 4.8 without pushing an arguably unhealthy amount of voltage. Most people stick to 1.35 and under, but a few (myself included) have run high without any problems. Sandy/Ivy seem to be pretty voltage tolerant for the most part. Also, it is highly advisable to overclock from the BIOS instead of through ASRocks software. ASRocks BIOS is not that bad to navigate, so you might as well get accustomed.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you are stable 4.4 @ 1.38, then you will need around 1.42 to stabilize 4.5. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but you are probably not going to get 4.6 let alone 4.8 without pushing an arguably unhealthy amount of voltage. Most people stick to 1.35 and under, but a few (myself included) have run high without any problems. Sandy/Ivy seem to be pretty voltage tolerant for the most part. Also, it is highly advisable to overclock from the BIOS instead of through ASRocks software. ASRocks BIOS is not that bad to navigate, so you might as well get accustomed.


agree, bios all the way. luv the boot into eist software









do the occasional thing with ftune but ussually fans speed...

i've had a bit of luck.... i couldnt get 4600 with hyperthreading on to be stable at 1.35v, only 4500.. , thought i would pull back my ram to 2133 which is the only freq my bios sets low vccio and vccsa.. bump it one notch and it goes straight to 1.150 and 1.250 in bios which correlates to about .40 higher from on board sensors- typical asrock.. and stays on those volts from there on all the way to my max freq 3600 @ 1.440v vccio-1.130 (b) vccsa0- 1.240 (b).
but i can also get stable at 4.6's at 1.35v vcore too! i put it down to binning my ram sticks n slots last week.. the system as a whole is... lets say harmonically balanced better









delidding (fixing) my chip was imperative or i probably wouldnt be able to hit anything above 4.5 HT on...

takes me 1.440v to do 47/39/ddr3600 HT on when its winter here and 1.510 to do bench runs at 5.0 HT disabled


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *over2e*
> 
> Hello guys!!! Thanks all for your helpful tips. I have been testing the two ways:
> 
> - Increasing turbo up to: 0.040 on Offset mode
> - Increasing voltage up to 1.40 on Fixed mode
> 
> Freezing every time when i bring the multiplier to 45 or more.
> 
> Only stable on 4.4Ghz with Offset to +0.005v. Turbo Boost to +0.004v. LLC2 using 3.864v on full load. I would like to raise 4.8Ghz or at less 4.6Ghz


1.40 fixed with llc 1 wont get you 4.5? do it with ram at 2133 vccio and vccsa at their lowest auto settings 0.950/1.150 or something so the heat from needing to power imc etc isnt an issue and see what volts it takes to get 4.5 to run realbench for 1hr


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^ Offset does more than just save you a few cents on the power bill. It puts less heat into your room when idle, and prolongs the life of the processor. Offset on Z77 should have no issues with higher clocks on water or air. I have found stable 5.2 numbers using offset and turbo on my 3570k. Sure, there are reasons to use fixed. Like 24/7 folding, ln2 benching, trying to burn it up because intel released a new sku and you got to have it...but for gaming/general use, offset is the way to go. Also, cache is locked to core on any chip on z77...you are giving advice that does not apply to sandy/ivy.
> 
> @over2e, You may find that you need ~0.040 to go from 44-45, like lucky said, +0.008 isn't going to do it.


X2


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> totally disagree but it prob depends on ur mobo a little.
> 
> fixed volts, eist and c states off all the way. i found it very hard to get the llc right at high clocks with offset and with 1.35v in bios i get 1.344-1.360 LLC1 (other profiles i sometimes us LLC2) at all times fixed voltage...
> 
> the only reason you want offset is for very minimal power savings and this is overclocking not power saving anyway... why dont you underclock? that is even higher powers savings. but arent we trying to get MORE out of our rigs??
> 
> i'm old and old school though.
> 
> hey, Over2e, why dont you try his way and my way and you can tell us what worked best for you...?
> betcha you find it easier to understand and manage fixed...
> 
> oh and if you are a bencher as well, maybe even compete in HWBOT challenges then make sure you know which benches will utilise HT. if you disable HT you will get .100-.200 higher which will get you highers scores in some benches. realbench will use the cores but 32m pi wont...
> 
> whats ur cache at? 39-40 will be fine
> 
> for Lucky-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the above on fixed volts, H2o and a very average volting/temp chip...
> tell me why i should use offset again...


I could care less about the power savings.

When using Offset + Additional turbo voltage, it allows the CPU to function the same as it does when stock but with a higher multiplier.

You will also hit a thermal limit using offset well before you hit a voltage limit.

Not using offset for overclocking is *Completely False*

Personally when i was running my 2500k, it was overclocked to 4.6Ghz (-0.010 offset +0.078 Turbo) idled at 0.976v with a full load Vcore at 1.336 to 1.344v.

I also run my 6700k using offset / dynamic voltage Overclocked to 4.5Ghz core, 4.4Ghz Cache, 1Ghz Fclock, and -0.055 offset in Bios.

The CPU idles at 0.744v with a full load Vcore at 1.308v - 1.320.

But if you would rather have your CPU idle at 1.344v - 1.360v then have at it


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I could care less about the power savings.
> 
> When using Offset + Additional turbo voltage, it allows the CPU to function the same as it does when stock but with a higher multiplier.
> 
> You will also hit a thermal limit using offset well before you hit a voltage limit.
> 
> Not using offset for overclocking is *Completely False*
> 
> Personally when i was running my 2500k, it was overclocked to 4.6Ghz (-0.010 offset +0.078 Turbo) idled at 0.976v with a full load Vcore at 1.336 to 1.344v.
> 
> I also run my 6700k using offset / dynamic voltage Overclocked to 4.5Ghz core, 4.4Ghz Cache, 1Ghz Fclock, and -0.055 offset in Bios.
> 
> The CPU idles at 0.744v with a full load Vcore at 1.308v - 1.320.
> 
> But if you would rather have your CPU idle at 1.344v - 1.360v then have at it


lol, most people have lower volting cpus than me. relevance ur honor?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> I could care less about the power savings.
> 
> When using Offset + Additional turbo voltage, it allows the CPU to function the same as it does when stock but with a higher multiplier.
> 
> You will also hit a thermal limit using offset well before you hit a voltage limit.
> 
> Not using offset for overclocking is *Completely False*
> 
> Personally when i was running my 2500k, it was overclocked to 4.6Ghz (-0.010 offset +0.078 Turbo) idled at 0.976v with a full load Vcore at 1.336 to 1.344v.
> 
> I also run my 6700k using offset / dynamic voltage Overclocked to 4.5Ghz core, 4.4Ghz Cache, 1Ghz Fclock, and -0.055 offset in Bios.
> 
> The CPU idles at 0.744v with a full load Vcore at 1.308v - 1.320.
> 
> But if you would rather have your CPU idle at 1.344v - 1.360v then have at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, most people have lower volting cpus than me. relevance ur honor?
Click to expand...

You are well within the ideal voltage range for offset/turbo overclocking. For some people finding a fixed voltage is easier, but eventually you want to move over to offset/turbo. It just doesn't make sense not to. Like I already mentioned, offset overclocking on sandy/ivy doesn't come with an inherent penalty to max overclock at any non exotic cooling voltages. Take the overclock training wheels off and find a stable offset, it shouldn't take more than 5-10 minutes if you already have fixed dialed in.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are well within the ideal voltage range for offset/turbo overclocking. For some people finding a fixed voltage is easier, but eventually you want to move over to offset/turbo. It just doesn't make sense not to. Like I already mentioned, offset overclocking on sandy/ivy doesn't come with an inherent penalty to max overclock at any non exotic cooling voltages. Take the overclock training wheels off and find a stable offset, it shouldn't take more than 5-10 minutes if you already have fixed dialed in.


Or you could put ur training wheel back on along with ur eyes. As I said I have done it all ways as I do with every piece of hardware I ever owned


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Or you could put ur training wheel back on along with ur eyes. As I said I have done it all ways as I do with every piece of hardware I ever owned


Come on man.."put the training wheels back on"... is that supposed to be a dig? If it is, it didn't come off well.

You are an outlier. You are doing something outside of the normal process for overclocking efficiently on sandy/ivy. Not that your way is wrong, just not efficient, nor the way 95% of people overclock for a gaming/daily rig on sandy/ivy. You dont have to take advantage of power saving features if you dont want to...but suggesting it as the best way to overclock is out of line with practically every guide on the internet for z77, and is counter productive to those who wish to take advantage of all the features of the platform when overclocking.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Come on man.."put the training wheels back on"... is that supposed to be a dig? If it is, it didn't come off well.
> 
> You are an outlier. You are doing something outside of the normal process for overclocking efficiently on sandy/ivy. Not that your way is wrong, just not efficient, nor the way 95% of people overclock for a gaming/daily rig on sandy/ivy. You dont have to take advantage of power saving features if you dont want to...but suggesting it as the best way to overclock is out of line with practically every guide on the internet for z77, and is counter productive to those who wish to take advantage of all the features of the platform when overclocking.


Who mentioned training wheels first?
I've spoken to a few who wish they had saved emsselves time and frustration by using fixed volts to start with. Two even said that they only stuck with offset because they didn't want to get embarrassed by speaking up against those with more experience.

Like I said before even Asrocks profiles switch to fixed as the volts climb.

* going down to bike shop to see if they have training wheels for old people *


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Who mentioned training wheels first?
> I've spoken to a few who wish they had saved emsselves time and frustration by using fixed volts to start with. Two even said that they only stuck with offset because they didn't want to get embarrassed by speaking up against those with more experience.
> 
> Like I said before even Asrocks profiles switch to fixed as the volts climb.
> 
> * going down to bike shop to see if they have training wheels for old people *


Any frustration due to using Offset / Turbo is merely due to inexperience. Fixed voltage overclocking is nothing new, its the way we did things in the past when a variable Multiplier / voltage wasn't available.

The only people that use those preloaded OC profiles in UEFI are people that don't understand how to OC. Just because those preloaded profiles are setup with Fixed, does not mean that its better or that your OC will be limited using offset / turbo.

Sorry but you will not sway anyone to switch to fixed voltage when they already use / understand Offset overclocking.


----------



## MattBaneLM

total rubbish

i know many who bother reading this diatribe collection WILL use fixed after they try it.... WILL

now I'm bored. tell ya what... you respond one more time and have the last word so ur all head-soothed and i'll go and not waste my time by doing well.... anything else


----------



## inedenimadam

The engineers at Intel devised a method to save you energy, heat, and prolong the life of your processor. This method is called Speed Step, and it allows the processor to idle at a much lower voltage and multiplier. We use offset and turbo voltages on Z77 to control final voltage. The really good news is that it still works when overclocking. It is advised in all gaming and common use set ups with either air or water cooling solutions to take advantage of this marvel of modern processor technology. Fixed voltage may still be beneficial for a strictly benchmarking rig, under exotic cooling (such ad DICE or LN2), or if your processor will be under 100% load 100% of the time (full time render or folding machine).

There are a few simple steps to achieve the same overclock with offset that you have with with fixed. For this example, we will use 1.35 as full load operational voltage ( a very common voltage for Z77)

Step 1. Write down your full load VCore under fixed (1.35)
Step 2. Enter BIOS, change Fixed--->Offset, Offset voltage--->+.005, Turbo voltage--->+.004
Step 3. Reboot to windows, and write down the voltage under full load. (1.286)
Step 4. Subtract your voltage in step 3 (1.286) from your voltage in step 1 (1.35). In this example 1.35-1.286=.064
Step 5. Increase Turbo voltage by the number you obtained in step 4.(.004+.064=.068)
Step 6. Profit.

It isn't hard, takes 10 minutes or less, and will keep your processor healthy longer, produce less heat, and save you a couple bucks. Again, fixed voltage still has a home in overclocking for certain applications. But for us gamers, streamers, occasional video editors, and forum armchair quarterbacks...offset is the way to go. Learn the platform, tinker, get familiar with the BIOS, and have fun! Lets all get along and stop the bickering, because no matter how you overclock, we all know who the real enemy is: *DIRTY CONSOLE PEASANTS*


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The engineers at Intel devised a method to save you energy, heat, and prolong the life of your processor. This method is called Speed Step, and it allows the processor to idle at a much lower voltage and multiplier. We use offset and turbo voltages on Z77 to control final voltage. The really good news is that it still works when overclocking. It is advised in all gaming and common use set ups with either air or water cooling solutions to take advantage of this marvel of modern processor technology. Fixed voltage may still be beneficial for a strictly benchmarking rig, under exotic cooling (such ad DICE or LN2), or if your processor will be under 100% load 100% of the time (full time render or folding machine).
> 
> There are a few simple steps to achieve the same overclock with offset that you have with with fixed. For this example, we will use 1.35 as full load operational voltage ( a very common voltage for Z77)
> 
> Step 1. Write down your full load VCore under fixed (1.35)
> Step 2. Enter BIOS, change Fixed--->Offset, Offset voltage--->+.005, Turbo voltage--->+.004
> Step 3. Reboot to windows, and write down the voltage under full load. (1.286)
> Step 4. Subtract your voltage in step 3 (1.286) from your voltage in step 1 (1.35). In this example 1.35-1.286=.064
> Step 5. Increase Turbo voltage by the number you obtained in step 4.(.004+.064=.068)
> Step 6. Profit.
> 
> It isn't hard, takes 10 minutes or less, and will keep your processor healthy longer, produce less heat, and save you a couple bucks. Again, fixed voltage still has a home in overclocking for certain applications. But for us gamers, streamers, occasional video editors, and forum armchair quarterbacks...offset is the way to go. Learn the platform, tinker, get familiar with the BIOS, and have fun! Lets all get along and stop the bickering, because no matter how you overclock, we all know who the real enemy is: *DIRTY CONSOLE PEASANTS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheHorse

Somewhat thanks to this guide (I deviated in a couple places... like using fixed vcore for voltage instead of turbo) I'm at 4.6 @ 1.37v. I know it's a little high on the voltage, but from what I hear up to 1.4 is generally perfectly fine on air, and up to 1.5 if you have good WC.

Temps hit 90c for a minute when I decided to check my system wattage by using furmark as well, but other than that, it's been 70c and lower. Only makes sense that 2 220w TDP cards would broil the CPU.

I wanted to OC as far as reasonable without stupidly shortening the life of my CPU, since I'm getting a Fury. Didn't want the CPU to bottleneck.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> Somewhat thanks to this guide (I deviated in a couple places... like using fixed vcore for voltage instead of turbo) I'm at 4.6 @ 1.37v. I know it's a little high on the voltage, but from what I hear up to 1.4 is generally perfectly fine on air, and up to 1.5 if you have good WC.
> 
> Temps hit 90c for a minute when I decided to check my system wattage by using furmark as well, but other than that, it's been 70c and lower. Only makes sense that 2 220w TDP cards would broil the CPU.
> 
> I wanted to OC as far as reasonable without stupidly shortening the life of my CPU, since I'm getting a Fury. Didn't want the CPU to bottleneck.


Well done for using fixed brother


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> Somewhat thanks to this guide (I deviated in a couple places... like using fixed vcore for voltage instead of turbo) I'm at 4.6 @ 1.37v. I know it's a little high on the voltage, but from what I hear up to 1.4 is generally perfectly fine on air, and up to 1.5 if you have good WC.
> 
> Temps hit 90c for a minute when I decided to check my system wattage by using furmark as well, but other than that, it's been 70c and lower. Only makes sense that 2 220w TDP cards would broil the CPU.
> 
> I wanted to OC as far as reasonable without stupidly shortening the life of my CPU, since I'm getting a Fury. Didn't want the CPU to bottleneck.


So what issues did you have with offset? What offset / turbo were you using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Well done for using fixed brother


Fixed is not accomplishment in my opinion. You set the multiplier and set the voltage. Anyone can do it but if you say so.









Also one other person using fixed does not mean it was the best option. He could have just had trouble setting it up.


----------



## TheHorse

Just felt wrong using offset to me, and I didn't see any explanation for why it was good to use turbo voltage, traditionally I've only seen vcore adjusted. I'm sure it works fine, it just felt wrong to me. It's me being stubborn more than anything. But it worked. If someone can provide an explanation for why I should have adjusted the turbo instead of vcore directly, I'll definitely go back and start the process over.

I liked being able to know what the voltage should be roughly before I booted, with offset it was a bit of a mystery. With LLC set to 1 (vdroop was like .02-.03v with it set to 2) I pretty much get exactly what the fixed voltage was set to, obviously with minor fluctuations.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> Just felt wrong using offset to me, and I didn't see any explanation for why it was good to use turbo voltage, traditionally I've only seen vcore adjusted. I'm sure it works fine, it just felt wrong to me. It's me being stubborn more than anything. But it worked. If someone can provide an explanation for why I should have adjusted the turbo instead of vcore directly, I'll definitely go back and start the process over.
> 
> I liked being able to know what the voltage should be roughly before I booted, with offset it was a bit of a mystery. With LLC set to 1 (vdroop was like .02-.03v with it set to 2) I pretty much get exactly what the fixed voltage was set to, obviously with minor fluctuations.


Yes, i understand. It is more difficult to setup but the long term benefits are well worth it.

If you ever want to post BIOS screen shots of the setting you are using me and other members here can help you out.

inedenimadam and I went over some of the benefits a few posts above. Don't get me wrong, fixed will work but if you want to tune your overclock further then offset / turbo is the way to go.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> If someone can provide an explanation for why I should have adjusted the turbo instead of vcore directly, I'll definitely go back and start the process over.


I just posted this explanation 2 days ago about the benefits of offset, and step by step instructions to convert a fixed voltage to offset.


----------



## TheHorse

Alright, time to start over. Brb


----------



## TheHorse

Can't make 4.6 stable with just turbo, but then again I don't want to have to run it at max voltage 24/7.

Had to back down to 4.5.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> Can't make 4.6 stable with just turbo, but then again I don't want to have to run it at max voltage 24/7.
> 
> Had to back down to 4.5.


You will have three voltages reported to you in windows: Idle, Load, Max.

If your load voltage using offset matches your load voltage using offset, then you will stabilize. Were they matched?


----------



## TheHorse

I'm honestly not sure what you just said... I'm very confused


----------



## Lucky 23

Its a typo, he means if your load voltage using offset matches your load voltage using fixed.

Check hwmonitor or Hwinfo


----------



## TheHorse

Yeah, the load voltage was the same but it wouldn't be stable at the same multiplier (46) for some reason. It's working fine on 45 though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> Yeah, the load voltage was the same but it wouldn't be stable at the same multiplier (46) for some reason. It's working fine on 45 though.


Are you looking at max voltage or current voltage?


----------



## TheHorse

CPU-Z only shows current voltage, that's what I'm using...


----------



## Buggsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> I'm at 4.6 @ 1.37v. I know it's a little high on the voltage, but from what I hear up to 1.4 is generally perfectly fine on air, and up to 1.5 if you have good WC.
> 
> Temps hit 90c for a minute...


I plotted the Temps & System wattage from 4.0-4.9GHz with auto voltage on my 2600k w/H115i , just to see where about the thermal runaway starts.

Up to 4.5 every +100Mhz added about 9w (Prime95), at 4.6 & up it's adding over 18w.

So I left it at 4.6 reading 1.360v (CPUz), getting 63,69,67,68 (66.75c avg) max on Prime95.

Have yet to manually dial the voltage down.


----------



## Piccolosan

Hello everybody







Greetings from Poland







I have a couple question about my hardware

Motherboard: Asrock Z77 Pro4
BIOS Version: 1.80
CPU: i5 2500K @ 4,5Ghz (STABLE)
RAM Speed: 1833 Mhz (OC)
RAM Slots Taken: 2
RAM Size: 2x8 GB

*Additional Turbo Voltage: +004
Offset mode: +0045*
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Multiplier: 45
C1E: Enabled
C3: Disabled
C6: Disabled

1. In screenshot you see different core voltage. On CPU-Z and Asrock it's 1.272 on CPU fully load. But on Core Temp is 1.3611v (on RealTemp too)
Why so different read? Im worry about that, because if i try to higher OC or down voltage, i don't know what read is correct

2. If 1.272 on full CPU is right voltage - it's a high voltage, or i can stay with this value? I ask because inf the future maybe i change my cooler and i'll try to OC higher

3. If i test CPU via couple of stress program's my highest temperatures is ~68 (i use Cooler Master Hyper 212) Temperature is ok, but Hyper must work on 100% and it's loud. I can change to something quieter. I would be grateful for some proposition

4. And the last - i don't fully understand difference Additional Turbo/Offset. To be specify - If i want lower voltage on CPU (lowering the temperature) is better down Additional Turbo or Offset voltage?

Thank you for reply


----------



## ObscureScience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piccolosan*
> 
> 1. In screenshot you see different core voltage. On CPU-Z and Asrock it's 1.272 on CPU fully load. But on Core Temp is 1.3611v (on RealTemp too)
> Why so different read? Im worry about that, because if i try to higher OC or down voltage, i don't know what read is correct


They're 2 dfferent things: http://www.overclock.net/t/665362/vid-voltage-identification-explained/0_20


----------



## Piccolosan

Allright! Now i understood. But read comment give me another question - Load Line Calibration. On Asrock motherboard normally choose level 1-5 but my motherboard had only percent (0, 75 and 100% if i remember well)
So - now i have stabile 4,5Ghz but maybe i must turn on Load Line and choose 75 or 100%? Thank you


----------



## MattBaneLM

Im t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piccolosan*
> 
> Allright! Now i understood. But read comment give me another question - Load Line Calibration. On Asrock motherboard normally choose level 1-5 but my motherboard had only percent (0, 75 and 100% if i remember well)
> So - now i have stabile 4,5Ghz but maybe i must turn on Load Line and choose 75 or 100%? Thank you


Im Thinking maybe 100 is like llc1 on asrock and 75 might be between 2 and 3?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> Just felt wrong using offset to me, and I didn't see any explanation for why it was good to use turbo voltage, traditionally I've only seen vcore adjusted. I'm sure it works fine, it just felt wrong to me. It's me being stubborn more than anything. But it worked. If someone can provide an explanation for why I should have adjusted the turbo instead of vcore directly, I'll definitely go back and start the process over.
> 
> I liked being able to know what the voltage should be roughly before I booted, with offset it was a bit of a mystery. With LLC set to 1 (vdroop was like .02-.03v with it set to 2) I pretty much get exactly what the fixed voltage was set to, obviously with minor fluctuations.


Sraight up bro

And there are many like us who do but don't speak up in these forums because you of these other forced opinions

For some fixed is a preferred option and can see no reason to do otherwise


----------



## MattBaneLM

Dude stop being converted

If your PC isn't loaded it isn't drawing that current in such a way it will kill ur CPU or break ur bank

They just want it done "their way" ..


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> Yeah, the load voltage was the same but it wouldn't be stable at the same multiplier (46) for some reason. It's working fine on 45 though.


You could try bumping turbo up a little bit to see if it stabilizes 4.6ghz.

Here are old BIOS screen shots for reference.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Piccolosan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Im t
> Im Thinking maybe 100 is like llc1 on asrock and 75 might be between 2 and 3?


OK, so what you think, choose 75% or change nothing? Many of OC manuals say that lvl 2-3 (75%) is neccasary for 4,5Ghz


----------



## S4vant

Hi guys, I don't mean to sidetrack from the current convo, but was wondering if anyone could offer a suggestion on an issue I'm having with my current setup.

Here are my specs:

*CPU*: i5-2500K
*mobo*: ASROCK Z68 Pro3
*CPU* cooler: Corsair H80i
*RAM*: 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 (4x4GB)
*PSU*: Antec Earthwatts EA-650
*GPU*: EVGA GTX 1080 FTW
*Boot drive*: Samsung 840 (120GB)
*OS*: Win10 Anniversary

*Here is the history:*

For about 2.5 years I had been running at a 4.6Ghz OC (+.0005V offset), with no major issues, but I was running into an intermittent problem where upon during startup, the PC would not boot.

It would basically sound like the fans would spin up, but then the it would either shut-down, and attempt to restart, or just hang during early stages of startup without going thru the boot up process (with nothing on-screen).

It was happening several times a week, but would usually startup after several resets, at one point, it would not start at all, so I cleared the CMOS, and removed the OC and went back to default settings for a while.

*Here is the current issue*:

I've again tried to OC, but anything higher than 4.3 @+.0005v offset and +.0004 additional turbo it hangs on the initial windows boot screen. I have tried to bump up the offset voltage and the turbo voltage with no success. It just will not start windows.

Any suggestion on what settings I can look into?


----------



## TheHorse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> You could try bumping turbo up a little bit to see if it stabilizes 4.6ghz.
> 
> Here are old BIOS screen shots for reference.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I did try that, got up to 1.4 and it still crashed, as well as getting near 100c on small FFTs I'm positive if I hadn't shut the test down instantly, it would have done thermal shutdown in less than a minute. So 1.39-1.4 seems to be the point of thermal runaway for my particular CPU.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHorse*
> 
> I did try that, got up to 1.4 and it still crashed, as well as getting near 100c on small FFTs I'm positive if I hadn't shut the test down instantly, it would have done thermal shutdown in less than a minute. So 1.39-1.4 seems to be the point of thermal runaway for my particular CPU.


If you have converted from fixed to offset and are having stability issues: try reducing turbo voltage by .020 and increasing offset voltage by .020. You may be experiencing instability at one of the lower multipliers, and this will keep the full load voltage the same, but kick it up a notch for the lower multipliers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> They just want it done "their way" ..


Almost every Z77 overclocking guide is written to take advantage of speed step, using offset/trubo voltages...including the one on the first page of this thread. Its not "our way", it is intel's way, and it is actually advantageous to implement it. Your last few posts have been divisive, and very much against the ideology behind the guide for this thread. Your time here would be better spent learning how to overclock your own machine using offset, so that you could assist other people who would like to take advantage of power saving features. If you already know how to overclock using offset, then quit being obtuse and help.


----------



## TheHorse

Thanks for the tip, will try right now.

Seems to have worked thanks


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piccolosan*
> 
> OK, so what you think, choose 75% or change nothing? Many of OC manuals say that lvl 2-3 (75%) is neccasary for 4,5Ghz


I dont think you need more than 50% LLC
100% will put your vcore too high.

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care

My Current OC:
3570K 4.5GHZ @1.212V CPUZ FullLoad , offset +0.080V, LLC 50%
Team Vulcan PC19200 @2133MHZ CL10-12-12-32 2T @1.65V 16GB
VCCSA/VCCIO Auto
Internal PLL disabled

Tested Prime95 FTT min/max 864K, Run FFT in place Checked, Time to Run each = 15minutes, running +90minutes stable No crash/No Whea Error. SuperPi 32M no error, Gaming/Browsing/Video just fine.

For Prime95 settings is from this guide:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-devils-canyon-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html

1344K = Vcore -> 30min least selectively, in some chips the Vcore is sought after 60-90min.
448K = Vrin / Input -> once passed enough in Custom, assuming the cache Voltage is sufficiently high.
512 u 576k = Cache / Uncore -.> At least 30min selectively, usually rich max. 60min 576K.
672-720K = VTT -> 30min least selectively, longer for deeper knowledge, max. 90min.
768K = Agent / IMC -> 30min least selectively, longer for deeper knowledge, max. 90min.
800K = VDIMM / Timings -> 30min least selectively, longer for deeper knowledge, max. 60min.
864K = here play into all components -> least 60-90min selectively.
I wonder is this right to follow? anyone can confirm?

I have been trying Overclock it more further, At 4.6GHZ seems i need offset at +0.110V ...
below that i got whea error, bsod, prime95 crashed ...


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piccolosan*
> 
> OK, so what you think, choose 75% or change nothing? Many of OC manuals say that lvl 2-3 (75%) is neccasary for 4,5Ghz


I would choose 75% LLC over no LLC. I ran level 3 on my Asrock z68 and on my new Gigabyte, i run High which is max LLC.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S4vant*
> 
> Hi guys, I don't mean to sidetrack from the current convo, but was wondering if anyone could offer a suggestion on an issue I'm having with my current setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my specs:
> 
> *CPU*: i5-2500K
> *mobo*: ASROCK Z68 Pro3
> *CPU* cooler: Corsair H80i
> *RAM*: 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 (4x4GB)
> *PSU*: Antec Earthwatts EA-650
> *GPU*: EVGA GTX 1080 FTW
> *Boot drive*: Samsung 840 (120GB)
> *OS*: Win10 Anniversary
> 
> *Here is the history:*
> 
> For about 2.5 years I had been running at a 4.6Ghz OC (+.0005V offset), with no major issues, but I was running into an intermittent problem where upon during startup, the PC would not boot.
> 
> It would basically sound like the fans would spin up, but then the it would either shut-down, and attempt to restart, or just hang during early stages of startup without going thru the boot up process (with nothing on-screen).
> 
> It was happening several times a week, but would usually startup after several resets, at one point, it would not start at all, so I cleared the CMOS, and removed the OC and went back to default settings for a while.
> 
> *Here is the current issue*:
> 
> I've again tried to OC, but anything higher than 4.3 @+.0005v offset and +.0004 additional turbo it hangs on the initial windows boot screen. I have tried to bump up the offset voltage and the turbo voltage with no success. It just will not start windows.
> 
> Any suggestion on what settings I can look into?


Have you tried increasing Turbo? A +0.005 offset +0.004 turbo is basically a starting point, then you adjust voltage from there if its not stable.

What is your idle and full load vcore with the +0.005 offset & +0.004 Turbo?


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> I dont think you need more than 50% LLC
> 100% will put your vcore too high.
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care
> 
> My Current OC:
> 3570K 4.5GHZ @1.212V CPUZ FullLoad , offset +0.080V, LLC 50%
> Team Vulcan PC19200 @2133MHZ CL10-12-12-32 2T @1.65V 16GB
> VCCSA/VCCIO Auto
> Internal PLL disabled
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tested Prime95 FTT min/max 864K, Run FFT in place Checked, Time to Run each = 15minutes, running +90minutes stable No crash/No Whea Error. SuperPi 32M no error, Gaming/Browsing/Video just fine.
> 
> For Prime95 settings is from this guide:
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-devils-canyon-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html
> 
> 1344K = Vcore -> 30min least selectively, in some chips the Vcore is sought after 60-90min.
> 448K = Vrin / Input -> once passed enough in Custom, assuming the cache Voltage is sufficiently high.
> 512 u 576k = Cache / Uncore -.> At least 30min selectively, usually rich max. 60min 576K.
> 672-720K = VTT -> 30min least selectively, longer for deeper knowledge, max. 90min.
> 768K = Agent / IMC -> 30min least selectively, longer for deeper knowledge, max. 90min.
> 800K = VDIMM / Timings -> 30min least selectively, longer for deeper knowledge, max. 60min.
> 864K = here play into all components -> least 60-90min selectively.
> I wonder is this right to follow? anyone can confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying Overclock it more further, At 4.6GHZ seems i need offset at +0.110V ...
> below that i got whea error, bsod, prime95 crashed ...


Unless you idle is unstable, you shouldn't be increasing offset as this is causing your idle vcore and idle temps to be higher then they need to be.

Offset increase / decrease both your idle and full load Vcore.

Additional Turbo Voltage only increases the full load Vcore w/out effecting the Idle vcore.

You should leave offset at the lowest setting that does not cause idle instability and then switch only adjusting additional turbo voltage to stabilize the full load vcore.


----------



## S4vant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Have you tried increasing Turbo? A +0.005 offset +0.004 turbo is basically a starting point, then you adjust voltage from there if its not stable.
> 
> What is your idle and full load vcore with the +0.005 offset & +0.004 Turbo?


OK, so I looked at it thru HWMonitor, and with a 4.4Ghz OC, I'm seeing idle and full load VCORE @ 1.000V and 1.368V respectively.


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> Unless you idle is unstable, you shouldn't be increasing offset as this is causing your idle vcore and idle temps to be higher then they need to be.
> 
> Offset increase / decrease both your idle and full load Vcore.
> 
> Additional Turbo Voltage only increases the full load Vcore w/out effecting the Idle vcore.
> 
> You should leave offset at the lowest setting that does not cause idle instability and then switch only adjusting additional turbo voltage to stabilize the full load vcore.


hmm my motherboard Biostar TZ77XE4 looks like don't have Turbo voltage option ...








where i can find the turbo voltage option? here screenshot of TZ77XE4 bios overclock page:
http://www.twcarpc.com/photo/wwm/2012/BTZ77/BTZ77B02.jpg
http://www.twcarpc.com/photo/wwm/2012/BTZ77/BTZ77B03.jpg
http://www.twcarpc.com/photo/wwm/2012/BTZ77/BTZ77B04.jpg
http://www.twcarpc.com/photo/wwm/2012/BTZ77/BTZ77B05.jpg
http://www.twcarpc.com/photo/wwm/2012/BTZ77/BTZ77B06.jpg

Tested 3570k 4.6GHZ LLC 50%:
Offset +0.080V = fast whea error
Offset +0.090V = bsod, prime95 crash
Offset +0.100V = bsod 0x3b
Offset +0.110V = 3 Whea error while Prime95
Offset +0.120V= finally to stable Prime95 864K FFT +90minutes, no error/crash/bsod/whea error.
idle temp ~35-40C (still below 40), average Prime95 ~75-85C, full load prime95 highest 89C (#Core 2).
CPUZ reporting full load during prime95 @1.248V 4.6ghz

Looks like 4.7-4.8 will be my absolute max ...
This 3570K is not delidded, and only use Hyper Evo 212


----------



## Bold Eagle

From the manuals we find the BIOS manual:
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=582#download
on pp.32 it can be noted;
Quote:


> CPU Turbo Mode
> This item enables/disables CPU Turbo Mode.
> Options: Disabled (Default) / Enabled


Have you enabled that?

We can also find on pp.34:
Quote:


> CPU VCore Mode
> This item sets the mode of CPU over voltage.
> Options: SPEC Voltage (Default) / Auto / *Offset Mode* / Fixed Mode
> CPU VCore Offset
> This item sets *CPU Vcore Offset Voltage*.
> CPU VCore Fixed
> This item sets CPU Vcore Fixed Voltage.


and
Quote:


> CPU VCore LoadLine
> This item sets VCore LoadLine.
> Options: Enabled (Default) / Disabled


Edit: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4780/biostar_tz77xe4_intel_z77_motherboard_review/index3.html
Looking at the Turbo Mode there is looks kinda of weird like which cores you want to be higher?!?


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> From the manuals we find the BIOS manual:
> http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=582#download
> on pp.32 it can be noted;
> Have you enabled that?
> 
> We can also find on pp.34:
> and
> Edit: http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4780/biostar_tz77xe4_intel_z77_motherboard_review/index3.html
> Looking at the Turbo Mode there is looks kinda of weird like which cores you want to be higher?!?


Those CPU Turbo mode is to adjust cpu turbo cores multiplier/frequency speed. looks like i don't have cpu turbo voltage option.

Btw Guys Tried 4.7GHZ offset +0.160V,
I Got bsod *0x000000fc "ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY"* while prime95
what should i do? raise vcore?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> hmm my motherboard Biostar TZ77XE4 looks like don't have Turbo voltage option ...


not all boards will have turbo voltage option. I have an ASUS z77 that has offset, but no turbo. This is an ASRock thread, so it might be hit or miss finding someone familiar with that board.


----------



## zipper17

Tested 3570k @4.7GHZ LLC 50%:








Offset +0.130V = whea error
Offset +0.140V = whea error
Offset +0.150V = whea error
Offset +0.160V = bsod 0xFC
Offset +0.170V = Prime95 crash, 2 WHEA error
Offset +0.180V = finally got stable
Prime95 864K FFT +90minutes, no error/crash/bsod/whea error.
CPUZ reporting @4.7GHZ full load during prime95 @1.296-1.308V
VCCSA/VCCIO Auto
Internal PLL disabled
2x8GB RAM @2133MHZ CL 10-12-12-32 2T @1.65V
spread spectrum at 100Mhz constant.

During prime95 Stress Test Highest temp was 90-95 C,
However I tested during soft-gaming, heavy-gaming cpu bound, fullhd movies, etc, overall temperature is not exceeded 75C. average ~50-65C in soft-gaming (old source engine games). idle temp ~35-38C.

Yep, looks like 4.7 is my max OC for now. Not delidded.
Probably I need delid + WC for beyond 4.7GHZ.
But @4.5 is the most save stable.

Beyond 4.5GHZ it seems started to eats more vcores rather than below 4.5ghz.
Personal test so far:
3570K 4.2ghz stable, didn't touch anything, everything at auto
3570K 4.5ghz stable at @ 1.212V
3570K 4.6ghz stable at @ 1.248-1.260V
3570K 4.7ghz stable at @ 1.296V-1.308V


----------



## TheHorse

snip


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piccolosan*
> 
> OK, so what you think, choose 75% or change nothing? Many of OC manuals say that lvl 2-3 (75%) is neccasary for 4,5Ghz


Try both bro

If I'm right, 75% should at 1.35-1.375v keep you at this voltages almost exaclty with SOME droop and 100% will prob overvolt under load


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> not all boards will have turbo voltage option. I have an ASUS z77 that has offset, but no turbo. This is an ASRock thread, so it might be hit or miss finding someone familiar with that board.


Yep, didn't know he had a Biostar. My Gigabyte is the same with only offset.


----------



## M0reP0wer

Can someone tell me if it is possible to achieve 144 fps with my mobo? (ASRock extreme 3 gen 3)?

Will it work with 144 hz monitors?


----------



## S4vant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Can someone tell me if it is possible to achieve 144 fps with my mobo? (ASRock extreme 3 gen 3)?
> 
> Will it work with 144 hz monitors?


Depends on a lot of things...not just the mobo.

What is your current setup?

What game do you want to run @ 144fps?

At what resolution?

etc......


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Can someone tell me if it is possible to achieve 144 fps with my mobo? (ASRock extreme 3 gen 3)?
> 
> Will it work with 144 hz monitors?


The 144Hz is dependent on the GPU and the monitor - mobo has little if anything to do with it at all unless your saying you are wanting to do it off the iGPU of the CPU?!?

I have ASRock Z68 Extreme4 - but it is not the critical influence on 144Hz, my GTX1070 is (the GPU) via DP to my AOC 2770G4 ([email protected]).

I think your confused with your question - it is the GPU must be via a Display Cable (or Dual - DVI) to a 144Hz monitor - an old LGA775 could run at 144Hz that combo!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0reP0wer*
> 
> Can someone tell me if it is possible to achieve 144 fps with my mobo? (ASRock extreme 3 gen 3)?
> 
> Will it work with 144 hz monitors?


Mobo has nothing to do with it, that 7870 might not get 144 FPS in anything from 2010 forward, other than maybe the desktop.


----------



## Piccolosan

Thank you for many answers







I modify my settings and now i have: LLC 50%, Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.08 and offset mode to +0.005
Stable for 4,5Ghz, in my opinion preety good







But for higher OC i must change my Cooler Master 212, because on 1h load prime 95 i manage 75 on CPU core


----------



## zipper17

Finally i can boot my Team Vulcan PC19200 at 2400mhz.








Secondary timings of TRRD & CWL is the problem.
TRRD need to stay below 8. CWL need to stay below 13.
This is strange because in XMP, CPUZ, AIDA, all timings table shows TRRD = 8, and CWL = 13 for 2400mhz.
Lucky i tried to change this timings. When i change this TRRD into 7 and CWL 12, boom it booted instantly.

New Test 3570k @4.7GHZ LLC 50%
Offset +0.130V = whea error
Offset +0.140V = whea error
Offset +0.150V = whea error
Offset +0.160V = bsod 0xFC
Offset +0.170V = Prime95 crash, 2 WHEA error
Offset +0.180V = single whea error
Offset +0.190V = finally got stable

Because of 2400mhz RAM speed, i need to increase vcores 1 notch to stable at prime95, so I need offset at +0.190V.
previously stable with 2133mhz RAM was vcore offset +0.180V.

Prime95 Min/MAx 864K FFT, RunFFTin place, 15minutes each, running +105minutes, no error/crash/bsod/whea error.
CPUZ reporting @4.7GHZ full load during prime95 @1.308V
VCCSA/VCCIO default (0.930V, 1.068V)
Internal PLL disabled
2x8GB RAM @2400MHZ CL 11-13-13-35 2T @1.65V
Secondary Timings: 16-255-10-7-10 -31-12 (TWR-TRFC-TWTR-TRRD-TRTP-TFAW-CWL)
Spread spectrum at 100Mhz constant.

Not saying it is an extreme rock solid stable, but confidently stable.

Interesting read about Prime95 FFT here:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-devils-canyon-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Finally i can boot my Team Vulcan PC19200 at 2400mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondary timings of TRRD & CWL is the problem.
> TRRD need to stay below 8. CWL need to stay below 13.
> This is strange because in XMP, CPUZ, AIDA, all timings table shows TRRD = 8, and CWL = 13 for 2400mhz.
> Lucky i tried to change this timings. When i change this TRRD into 7 and CWL 12, boom it booted instantly.
> 
> New Test 3570k @4.7GHZ LLC 50%
> Offset +0.130V = whea error
> Offset +0.140V = whea error
> Offset +0.150V = whea error
> Offset +0.160V = bsod 0xFC
> Offset +0.170V = Prime95 crash, 2 WHEA error
> Offset +0.180V = single whea error
> Offset +0.190V = finally got stable
> 
> Because of 2400mhz RAM speed, i need to increase vcores 1 notch to stable at prime95, so I need offset at +0.190V.
> previously stable with 2133mhz RAM was vcore offset +0.180V.
> 
> Prime95 Min/MAx 864K FFT, RunFFTin place, 15minutes each, running +105minutes, no error/crash/bsod/whea error.
> CPUZ reporting @4.7GHZ full load during prime95 @1.308V
> VCCSA/VCCIO default (0.930V, 1.068V)
> Internal PLL disabled
> 2x8GB RAM @2400MHZ CL 11-13-13-35 2T @1.65V
> Secondary Timings: 16-255-10-7-10 -31-12 (TWR-TRFC-TWTR-TRRD-TRTP-TFAW-CWL)
> Spread spectrum at 100Mhz constant.


well done bro! good stuff!


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> well done bro! good stuff!


Yep, finally! lol.
Very very unexpected ... who would know TRRD/CWL causing it.

Btw Here little simple trick that I use to fast detect WHEA error:



1. Attach Task To This Event, next->next
2. Choose Start a Program
3. Choose notepad.exe
4. Finish

It will open a blank notepad.exe whenever WHEA error Warning Event 19 occuring. No need re-open Event Viewers everytime.

Interesting read about Prime95 FFT here:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-devils-canyon-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html


----------



## disq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The engineers at Intel devised a method to save you energy, heat, and prolong the life of your processor. This method is called Speed Step, and it allows the processor to idle at a much lower voltage and multiplier. We use offset and turbo voltages on Z77 to control final voltage. The really good news is that it still works when overclocking. It is advised in all gaming and common use set ups with either air or water cooling solutions to take advantage of this marvel of modern processor technology. Fixed voltage may still be beneficial for a strictly benchmarking rig, under exotic cooling (such ad DICE or LN2), or if your processor will be under 100% load 100% of the time (full time render or folding machine).
> 
> There are a few simple steps to achieve the same overclock with offset that you have with with fixed. For this example, we will use 1.35 as full load operational voltage ( a very common voltage for Z77)
> 
> Step 1. Write down your full load VCore under fixed (1.35)
> Step 2. Enter BIOS, change Fixed--->Offset, Offset voltage--->+.005, Turbo voltage--->+.004
> Step 3. Reboot to windows, and write down the voltage under full load. (1.286)
> Step 4. Subtract your voltage in step 3 (1.286) from your voltage in step 1 (1.35). In this example 1.35-1.286=.064
> Step 5. Increase Turbo voltage by the number you obtained in step 4.(.004+.064=.068)
> Step 6. Profit.
> 
> It isn't hard, takes 10 minutes or less, and will keep your processor healthy longer, produce less heat, and save you a couple bucks. Again, fixed voltage still has a home in overclocking for certain applications. But for us gamers, streamers, occasional video editors, and forum armchair quarterbacks...offset is the way to go. Learn the platform, tinker, get familiar with the BIOS, and have fun! Lets all get along and stop the bickering, because no matter how you overclock, we all know who the real enemy is: *DIRTY CONSOLE PEASANTS*


What if the board doesn't have Fixed mode?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> What if the board doesn't have Fixed mode?


What?

Is this hypothetical, or do you think you have a board without fixed voltage?


----------



## disq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What?
> 
> Is this hypothetical, or do you think you have a board without fixed voltage?


AFAIK it doesn't, in BIOS it only gives me the "Offset mode" in CPU Voltage but idk, i don't understand much


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What?
> 
> Is this hypothetical, or do you think you have a board without fixed voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK it doesn't, in BIOS it only gives me the "Offset mode" in CPU Voltage but idk, i don't understand much
Click to expand...

What board?

Fixed may also be called manual


----------



## disq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What board?
> 
> Fixed may also be called manual


Only has "Auto" and "Offset mode". Z77 Pro3


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What board?
> 
> Fixed may also be called manual
> 
> 
> 
> Only has "Auto" and "Offset mode". Z77 Pro3
Click to expand...

Try typing a value in the CPU voltage section. Say 1.25 or something.

Plenty of people have overclocked on the Pro 3 in this thread, and I am pretty sure all boards can be set to manual, and ASRock on z77 can use offset and turbo.


----------



## disq

It doesn't allow input, as i said it only have 2 options, "Auto" & "Offset mode".

Here, another user confirming the same: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/6910#post_20581195

Also, some screens here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/8440#post_23070084


----------



## inedenimadam

OC Tweaker Tab, scroll down to the heading "Voltage Configuration", click on "CPU Voltage Offset" item, and you should be able to select manual/fixed or offset.

If it is indeed true that your mobo doesn't have a "fixed" option, its not a huge deal, just use offset voltage.

1. Set desired multiplier
2. increase offset voltage in +.005 steps until stable


----------



## disq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> OC Tweaker Tab, scroll down to the heading "Voltage Configuration", click on "CPU Voltage Offset" item, and you should be able to select manual/fixed or offset.
> 
> If it is indeed true that your mobo doesn't have a "fixed" option, its not a huge deal, just use offset voltage.
> 
> 1. Set desired multiplier
> 2. increase offset voltage in +.005 steps until stable


Nope, just checked and only has -0.xxx & +0.xxx values. This board also has no "Level" option for the LLC. It only shows 50% & 100%

Anyway shouldn't we just set the vcore offset to 0.005+ and manually adjust the turbo boost offset like the user i quoted above mentioned?


----------



## inedenimadam

So when you scoll down to the voltage section on the OC page, and you clock on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> OC Tweaker Tab, scroll down to the heading "Voltage Configuration", click on "CPU Voltage Offset" item, and you should be able to select manual/fixed or offset.
> 
> If it is indeed true that your mobo doesn't have a "fixed" option, its not a huge deal, just use offset voltage.
> 
> 1. Set desired multiplier
> 2. increase offset voltage in +.005 steps until stable
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just checked and only has -0.xxx & +0.xxx values. This board also has no "Level" option for the LLC. It only shows 50% & 100%
> 
> Anyway shouldn't we just set the vcore offset to 0.005+ and manually adjust the turbo boost offset like the user i quoted above mentioned?
Click to expand...

So it doesn't have fixed...but it does have turbo...interesting. Yes, if you have offset and turbo, then you have the best method at your fingertips anyway. Fixed VCore is really only used as a crutch for beginners, benchmarking, or folding, so you are not missing out on much. The VRM layout on the Pro3 are pretty wimpy, so it is probably a design choice to not include an option to turn them to full-time-on. Still an odd design choice though.


----------



## disq

Yeah, this board feels kinda cheap. Currently i'm at 42 multiplier with auto voltage, if i were to try x45 what should i use in offset? +0.005V of offset voltage and 0.004V on turbo?

Or should i try first 43 and keep going up?


----------



## inedenimadam

What is your load voltage for 42x on auto?

What does your cooling look like?


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> Yeah, this board feels kinda cheap. Currently i'm at 42 multiplier with auto voltage, if i were to try x45 what should i use in offset? +0.005V of offset voltage and 0.004V on turbo?
> 
> Or should i try first 43 and keep going up?


Whilst your at 42 whats temps?

Get some baselines!

What are your vCore at idle and then load?

The offset and Turbo look good for a starting point but you need those baselines.


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> Yeah, this board feels kinda cheap. Currently i'm at 42 multiplier with auto voltage, if i were to try x45 what should i use in offset? +0.005V of offset voltage and 0.004V on turbo?
> 
> Or should i try first 43 and keep going up?


Im not experience with Offset + Turbo Voltage combination,
my mobo doesnt have turbo voltage option, so i only use offset voltage,
For 4.5GHZ my load voltage are about @1.212V, Offset +0.080V to be confidently stable.

but this is what i do personally,

You need download CPUZ, Coretemp, and Prime 95 all latest version.

If you can boot into windows, For initial Stability Stress testing,
i would suggest running Prime95, while cpuz & coretemp open to monitoring your Vcore & temps,

Run Prime95 with setting Min/MAX FFT of @1344k or @864K, about +90-105minutes.
If you passed without error/bsod/crash/whea error, you can keep tuning your CPU or go with Full Test 21hours*.

You can look into BSOD code list in front page/google for information what will you need to do,
for WHEA error usually it mean you need keep bump voltage 1 notch, until WHEA error disappear,

Fast detect whea error i use this simple trick http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/9330#post_25692752, so it will pop out blank notepad when whea error appear. You can stop immediately when error/crash/whea appears, it means cpu not stable, try bump voltage 1 notch etc, and re-test.

im not expert, but the Prime95 FFT1344k or 864K basic test settings i'm referring from this guide:
http://overclocking.guide/ivy-bridge-socket-1155-oc-guide/
http://overclocking.guide/stability-testing-with-prime-95/
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-devils-canyon-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html
What is 1344k or 864K, i suggest read those guide to look into more detail.

*Personally i didn't test yet 21 hours, im not really into that much, i dont like put a pc stressed so much more than general use. I'm only do general use such gaming,watch movie, browsing etc, as long there's no errors, im confidently stable. or maybe i will try later when im at fully convince.


----------



## disq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What is your load voltage for 42x on auto?
> 
> What does your cooling look like?


I did a few minutes of AIDA54 stress test and this was the result:



My cooler is Cryorig H7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> Whilst your at 42 whats temps?
> 
> Get some baselines!
> 
> What are your vCore at idle and then load?
> 
> The offset and Turbo look good for a starting point but you need those baselines.


Idle:



While playing Rocket League:



Stress test picture above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Im not experience with Offset + Turbo Voltage combination,
> my mobo doesnt have turbo voltage option, so i only use offset voltage,
> For 4.5GHZ my load voltage are about @1.212V, Offset +0.080V to be confidently stable.
> 
> but this is what i do personally,
> 
> You need download CPUZ, Coretemp, and Prime 95 all latest version.
> 
> If you can boot into windows, For initial Stability Stress testing,
> i would suggest running Prime95, while cpuz & coretemp open to monitoring your Vcore & temps,
> 
> Run Prime95 with setting Min/MAX FFT of @1344k or @864K, about +90-105minutes.
> If you passed without error/bsod/crash/whea error, you can keep tuning your CPU or go with Full Test 21hours*.
> 
> You can look into BSOD code list in front page/google for information what will you need to do,
> for WHEA error usually it mean you need keep bump voltage 1 notch, until WHEA error disappear,
> 
> Fast detect whea error i use this simple trick http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/9330#post_25692752, so it will pop out blank notepad when whea error appear. Yoy can stop immediately when error/crash/whea appears, it means cpu not stable, try bump voltage 1 notch etc, and re-test.
> 
> im not expert, but the Prime95 FFT1344k or 864K basic test settings i'm referring from this guide:
> http://overclocking.guide/ivy-bridge-socket-1155-oc-guide/
> http://overclocking.guide/stability-testing-with-prime-95/
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-devils-canyon-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html
> What is 1344k or 864K, i suggest read those guide to look into more detail.
> 
> *Personally i didn't test yet 21 hours, im not really into that much, i dont like put a pc stressed so much more than general use. I'm only do general use such gaming,watch movie, browsing etc, as long there's no errors, im confidently stable. or maybe i will try later when im at fully convince.


Thanks for your answer. I get that will of trying these things but then it feels so complex. I will take a look at that eventually and see how it goes


----------



## inedenimadam

Open Hardware Monitor does a fine job for z77, and reads all of the ASrock registers just fine.

What I think you should do is lock the multiplier to 45, set offset to +.005, turbo to +.004, boot up and stress test. If it passes, GREAT! If it doesn't, then you should start increasing turbo voltage by +.008 at a time until it does pass, or you reach thermal limits.

I am going to poke a guess that you can manage 45x around 1.32 or less.

While Zipper17 is absolutely correct, for a mission critical, and rock solid overclock, Prime95 is the way to go for Ivy Bridge, Aida64 is not a total waste, and is at least semi acceptable method for a gaming rig. If you find yourself crashing in game, after you have completed testing with Aida, then you should consider switching over to Prime.

The WHEA errors he mentioned are also important to look for. It is your systems way of saying "Yo, I fixed this, but can I get some more voltage please? I may not be able to catch it next time."


----------



## disq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Open Hardware Monitor does a fine job for z77, and reads all of the ASrock registers just fine.
> 
> What I think you should do is lock the multiplier to 45, set offset to +.005, turbo to +.004, boot up and stress test. If it passes, GREAT! If it doesn't, then you should start increasing turbo voltage by +.008 at a time until it does pass, or you reach thermal limits.


I actually tried that today even before you replied here and holy mother of god, i almost ****ted my pants. I did that and the computer wouldn't even boot, had to hard shut down on the power button and then it wouldn't even show anything on the monitor. In desperation i remember the board battery. I then opened the PC and i couldn't find it, there's no battery anywhere! Heat intensifies and i'm almost sweating. I then remember of the CMOS. And thank god, it worked, got image on the monitor again.

At that time i was thinking "why?! i just set the offset to +0.005 and the turbo to +0.004, there's no way the board went kaput"

I still don't know why it did that


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> I still don't know why it did that


Well, you are going to have to go slow, and go 1 multiplier at a time, start with 43 and work up. Not enough voltage to post.


----------



## disq

At 43 multiplier it boots fine with those values:



After 20 min stress test and playing Rocket League


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> At 43 multiplier it boots fine with those values:
> 
> 
> 
> After 20 min stress test and playing Rocket League


You still have head room in both temps and voltage. Try 44.


----------



## disq

Also booted at 44

I took a look at post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/9330#post_25692752 to check for WHEA errors but i don't have that "Summary page events". Any clue why?

EDIT: PC randomy restarted after ~15 min on 44 multiplier with 0.005 offset voltage and 0-004 turbo


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> Also booted at 44
> 
> I took a look at post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/9330#post_25692752 to check for WHEA errors but i don't have that "Summary page events". Any clue why?
> 
> EDIT: PC randomy restarted after ~15 min on 44 multiplier with 0.005 offset voltage and 0-004 turbo


Start increasing turbo. When it stabilizes, you can shoot for 45.

You can also see WHEA errors under the custom views--> administrative events log. You can even create your own custom log that only shows hardware events, or even narrow it down by source to WHEA-logger.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> Also booted at 44
> 
> I took a look at post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/9330#post_25692752 to check for WHEA errors but i don't have that "Summary page events". Any clue why?
> 
> EDIT: PC randomy restarted after ~15 min on 44 multiplier with 0.005 offset voltage and 0-004 turbo


A +0.005 offset / +0.004 is just is considered a starting point.

As inedenimadam stated, you need to keep increasing turbo to increase the full load vcore


----------



## disq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Start increasing turbo. When it stabilizes, you can shoot for 45.
> 
> You can also see WHEA errors under the custom views--> administrative events log. You can even create your own custom log that only shows hardware events, or even narrow it down by source to WHEA-logger.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 23*
> 
> A +0.005 offset / +0.004 is just is considered a starting point.
> 
> As inedenimadam stated, you need to keep increasing turbo to increase the full load vcore


Thanks for the tips! I did the WHEA notepad trick and at +0.004, +0.008 and +0.012 turbo voltage i got WHEA errors. Testing +0.016 at the moment


----------



## disq

+0.016, +0.020, +0.023, +0.027, +0.031 all gave me WHEA errors. I'm on +0.035 right now. Is this normal?

These are my settings right now:




Should i change those "300" to the max value = 500?

Also, according to the guide it's best to change these value too, right?



To:

Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled

since i'm using offset mode


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Start increasing turbo. When it stabilizes, you can shoot for 45.
> 
> You can also see WHEA errors under the custom views--> administrative events log. You can even create your own custom log that only shows hardware events, or even narrow it down by source to WHEA-logger.


you dont have an asrock board in the rigs in your sig...

do you have one???





i know you are trying to help, i do... and if someone is happy to either risk offset or live with a lower oc than they can achieve otherwise then thats fine but you and lucky shot me down in flames for using fixed as well as the "look down ur nose" comments, yes i saw them...

seriously wake up to urself and point out the best way to get a good oc on an ASROCK board which are notoriously overvolters.... the swings i get on offset in volts is ridiculous and its the swings and spikes that will kill your cpu NOT running it at a constant higher voltage. With fixed volts and the correct LLC (usually 1 or 2 on asrock) will keep you within 0.020 of your required voltage...

read the whole article the pics are from please... https://us.hardware.info/reviews/6513/7/how-to-overclock-skylake-processors-bios-settings-and-software
i dont want to but heads with ya anymore but i cant stand by and watch a non-asrock user tell asrock users to do things the Asus way.....

anyone who wants to do fixed properly contact me via 1:1 so i dont have to put up with what goes on in this room in case it does continue on....


----------



## disq

Guys, there's no need to argue with each other. The offset in my case is the only option i have on my motherboard, so i'm stuck to it if i want to overclock.

Are you trying to say that it would be best to avoid overclock at all since that's the only option?


----------



## zipper17

@disq So how many vcore during Full load on the CPUZ? 1.2xx or 1.3xx V?
what is your multiplier? 44x? 45x?

Just keep monitoring the vcores & temperature.


----------



## disq

x44 at the moment

Load:



Idle:



At idle it goes from that value to 1.0/1.2 sometimes, not sure if those spikes are normal. Temps are in the ~60 max


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> you dont have an asrock board in the rigs in your sig...
> 
> do you have one???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you are trying to help, i do... and if someone is happy to either risk offset or live with a lower oc than they can achieve otherwise then thats fine but you and lucky shot me down in flames for using fixed as well as the "look down ur nose" comments, yes i saw them...
> 
> seriously wake up to urself and point out the best way to get a good oc on an ASROCK board which are notoriously overvolters.... the swings i get on offset in volts is ridiculous and its the swings and spikes that will kill your cpu NOT running it at a constant higher voltage. With fixed volts and the correct LLC (usually 1 or 2 on asrock) will keep you within 0.020 of your required voltage...
> 
> read the whole article the pics are from please... https://us.hardware.info/reviews/6513/7/how-to-overclock-skylake-processors-bios-settings-and-software
> i dont want to but heads with ya anymore but i cant stand by and watch a non-asrock user tell asrock users to do things the Asus way.....
> 
> anyone who wants to do fixed properly contact me via 1:1 so i dont have to put up with what goes on in this room in case it does continue on....


Wow you are really hooked on fixed. If you are getting heavy swings in voltage then you aren't setting up Offset / Turbo correctly. When i had my 2500k, I think the highest spike would only cause ~ 0.034mv increase which is not that much nor could it kill a CPU.

FYI, magazines (such as Maximum PC , CPU, Custom PC) and websites always use fixed voltage when writing Overclocking articles. Why? Because its easier to learn ..... Change multiplier..... Set Vcore at 1.35-1.36v.... article finished.

Offset overclocking requires an advanced understanding of UEFI and has a much higher learning curve.

Sorry, but Fixed voltage Overclocking is just an outdated way to OC your CPU for 24/7 use.

FYI, inedenimadam previous board was an Asrock. Everything he has posted has been spot on









Scroll through this tread, inedenimadam and I have been helping users OC from close to the beginning


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> x44 at the moment
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Load:
> 
> 
> 
> Idle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At idle it goes from that value to 1.0/1.2 sometimes, not sure if those spikes are normal. Temps are in the ~60 max


Nice, Leave offset where its at since you have an excellent idle vcore.

If you increase the multiplier, only increase Turbo


----------



## inedenimadam

@MattBaneLM

Yes, I have an ASRock ext 4....Retired...It was used with my 3570k at 5.0 daily for several years until I replaced it with an Asus board. The ext4 had bad voltage reporting (as you seem to be aware), as did several other ASRock boards for z77, reporting often as much as 0.100 under true voltage when read with a DMM. I ended up bending some pins on it when it was sitting, so now it is a donor for caps, connectors, and such. It was a decent board. And yes I run Asus for z77 now. The bioses are very similar, considering they are written by the same people (American Megatrends)..and ASUS and ASRock are sister companies, and often share technology...the overlap is real.

Fixed isn't an option for the pro3, as disq has stated a couple times in the last few pages. I even tried to suggest your beloved fixed voltage, but as we have gone over...its not possible. And why are you linking to a skylake overclock thread? You do realize this is a different platform, right? There have been quite a few changes between Sandy and Skylake. Why confuse the situation by sending him to another guide that isnt even for his chip? I understand that you dont like the way I overclock (or the way this threads guide does). Keep it off the forums and put it in a PM if you would like to debate overclocking methods. I have been civil with you, and even tried to be nice.

@disq

Yes, you have added roughly .019 since you last increased multiplier. You will likely find you need about .040 going 44-45, so you may still have more to go. WHEA is almost always a direct result of too low VCORE.

Maxing out all off the power limit section will ensure that your processor doesnt downclock under a heavy load. I would absolutely set those to the highest. You can enter 99999999 and it will default to the highest setting. It is safe to do, your processor isn't going to magically use 9999999 of anything. It just keeps it from downclocking. Max all of it to mirror the guide.

C State settings from the guide on page 1 will ensure that you dont encounter wake from sleep bug that the lower power states can suffer from with an overclocked processor, and doesn't stop your processor from using lowest possible vcore when idle.


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> x44 at the moment
> 
> Load:
> 
> 
> 
> Idle:
> 
> 
> 
> At idle it goes from that value to 1.0/1.2 sometimes, not sure if those spikes are normal. Temps are in the ~60 max


Temps looks okay.

Do you run Prime95 864k / 1344k FFT like I mentioned in the previous post?

Just make sure there is no bsod/whea error/error/crash anything weird.

You might want to look this guide instead:
Quote:


> The correct torture test settings are important to test the right things of your system. These are the most important FFT sizes:
> 
> 1344K: High load on the core and the core voltage
> 8K: Maximum heat production to test your cooling solution
> 800K: Test RAM stability
> 864K: Test the whole system
> 
> If you are overclocking your CPU, the first step would be to test the core clock. Set the Min FFT and Max FFT size to 1344 and check "Run FFTs in-place". Also make sure that the time is set to 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/stability-testing-with-prime-95/


Quote:


> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-devils-canyon-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html
> 
> *1344K = Vcore -> 30min least selectively, in some chips the Vcore is sought after 60-90min.*
> 448K = Vrin / Input -> once passed enough in Custom, assuming the cache Voltage is sufficiently high.
> 512 u 576k = Cache / Uncore -.> At least 30min selectively, usually rich max. 60min 576K.
> *672-720K = VTT -> 30min least selectively, longer for deeper knowledge, max. 90min.
> 768K = Agent / IMC -> 30min least selectively, longer for deeper knowledge, max. 90min.
> 800K = VDIMM / Timings -> 30min least selectively, longer for deeper knowledge, max. 60min.
> 864K = here play into all components -> least 60-90min selectively.*


Goodluck.


----------



## Renegade5399

Preface: Disregard the hardware in my sig for this post. That's my main rig and not any of the others I have tested over the years.

OK, so fixed voltage. For 24/7 operation, I don't use it on any rig but the one in my sig. All customer builds or friends I assist use the offset method. It has a use however. When going for max clock, you know right after you get it fired up and get windows installed, you want to get it done. Fixed voltage on the cores, C-States disabled, SpeedStep OFF, and RAM down-clocked to where you know (and memtest says so) it's stable. Then tweak that little wafer of beautiful silicon until you can't anymore. Test it and see if it's stable and move on to the next step.

Next have at the RAM and associated buses, tweaking voltages as needed until memtest is clean and *insert stress test of choice* comes back with a result you are happy with. Some folks are happy with an hour and some (like me) are not satisfied until a 24 hour run has been completed. The difference in time you test can be discussed over and over with various supporting reasons. I do it for 24 hours to not only stress the system, but to burn in any pastes and such on the board and CPU. It also lets me know if I have adequate CFM on my radiator fans. If the water is too warm, then perhaps I need better fans. Could be the radiator as well, but you get the idea.

Anyways, now that you have the CPU and the RAM where you want it, move on to re-enabling things. Since you know where the CPU voltage needs to be, disable fixed and set the required offset to get where you need to be. Test again. Adjust as needed until you get a good result.

Then turn SpeedStep and c-states back on. Test again.

You should now have a 24/7 overclock that saves you power and gives you longer chip life (according to some).

Now, as to whether or not people see better clocks on certain board types with fixed: Of course this will happen. There are so many variables from the voltage controllers to the BIOS/UEFI code that can affect this.

Is one way better than the other? Well, do you prefer red or green? Paper or plastic? Same kind of question. It's preference and that is all. So many zealous advocates for a wafer of silicon out there. Will fixed shorten CPU life? Well (now my sig rig applies here) this Xeon chip has been at 1.336v FIXED for almost 8 years. The machine is due to be upgraded soon, but has been at between 4.2 and 4.4GHz the whole time with no issues. Not because it was the "easy/lazy" way to do it. It's just another way to get the job done. I just can't believe browsing through this thread the folks looking down their noses at people doing things a different way.

Fixed or not on the voltage doesn't really matter. It's a personal preference on how to power a wafer of silicon, not some life altering choice.


----------



## MattBaneLM

One thing though bro

Prime 95. The latest couple have been evil

Even I don't wanna leave it running unattended overnight...
ran my 3570k 24hrs prime 28.9 stable but apart from the skylake bug and me having a sucky chip it's like you can hear ur chip is crying out for help lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Prime 95. The latest couple have been evil


True story.

They added FMA3 and AVX2 for Haswell and newer, and cache/memory optimizations for sandy/ivy. Its a burner.


----------



## disq

Thanks all for the answers in this topic. I didn't replied for some days because i was testing my current OC, i was on x44 multiplier but decided to push it to x45.

At the moment i'm with these values:





With no WHEA error's so far, etc. Seems reasonable with +0.059v turbo offset?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> With no WHEA error's so far, etc. Seems reasonable with +0.059v turbo offset?


What is your full load vcore and temps at?


----------



## Kryton

Will have to do a few runs with my IB setup for this thread.
How I missed it I dunno but now that I've seen it......


----------



## Kryton

10 characters.


----------



## disq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What is your full load vcore and temps at?


Sorry, forgot to mention.

Idle:



Load:



Temps:


----------



## jfharper

Hi,
I followed this guide and set my multiplier to 42 and my core speed is not going above 3699.14 in CPU-Z using windows 7 64 pro. Is there something I am missing? My bios is 2.90 for an asrock z77 extreme4. I have 2 980 ti graphics cards on this mb, could that be locking the cpu? I have an 3770K.

4200 is showing up in the bios as the target turbo boost speed, but in cpu-z its at 3700..I ran prime95 when looking at cpu-z.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfharper*
> 
> Hi,
> I followed this guide and set my multiplier to 42 and my core speed is not going above 3699.14 in CPU-Z using windows 7 64 pro. Is there something I am missing? My bios is 2.90 for an asrock z77 extreme4. I have 2 980 ti graphics cards on this mb, could that be locking the cpu? I have an 3770K.
> 
> 4200 is showing up in the bios as the target turbo boost speed, but in cpu-z its at 3700..I ran prime95 when looking at cpu-z.


try setting your power profile in windows to high performance.


----------



## jfharper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> try setting your power profile in windows to high performance.


Thanks for your reply. That worked briefly...instead of seeing (in CPU-Z) my core speed at 1599.63 to 3699.14, I saw 3800 and 3900...this was with my bios on stock settings. I then rebooted and set the bios to the settings in the OP guide with multiplier on 42, rebooted, windows hung at the start, I rebooted without changing anything just to see if it would happen again, windows booted but now I get core speed at 1599.63 to 3699.14 in CPU-Z. Multiplier in CPU-Z says (16-39). I even turned off speed step in bios to see if I could get the cpu to run at 42, or even tried 40, all the time, but I still see 1599.63 to 3699.14 in CPU-Z.

EDIT: Ok I think I got something to work. There is a tuner utility AS rock provides that I loaded in windows, I ran that in windows and set the mult to 40 and cpu-z reported the clock at 4000...I ran a 3D render to see if there was a speed difference and there was...cpu-z reported 4000 during the render. So it looks like I got it to work with software instead of the bios. I set the bios back to default by the way and let the software run the OC. I know people frown on the software, but it looks like its the only way I can get my setup to OC. I also set the cpu voltage offset to +0.005v in the software like what the guide says to do in the bios...hopefully it's doing what it's supposed to do. I have an evo 220 cooler, and my cpu stayed at under 50C...the cpu is only used for a short part of the render, calculating the light cache, I have the gpus oc'd and they run the rest of the render.

EDIT2: OK, after playing with some OCs in this utility thing (I also tried uninstalling the utility to see if the bios settings would work, and they would not) so using the utility, I got the mult up to 44 and had to set the cpu voltage up from +0.005 to +0.010 for stability...I then tried 45 and got crashes, prime gave a bsod.

So my question is, if I up the cpu voltage in this utility a bit more to +0.015 to see if 45 would stablize, does that sound like it would be OK? I don't have a turbo boost voltage in the utility like what the guide requests, so I'm using the cpu voltage setting only. I know there are not many people familiar with this utility or why my bios settings are not working, so I going by best guestimate here. Anyone care to offer advice...I won't hold you accountable if something goes wrong. BTW, my temps went to 65C max on prime 5 min test.


----------



## inedenimadam

remove the ASRock utility, and overclock in BIOS. The program is over-riding any BIOS settings, and this is why you are having conflict. Unistall it, and nuke it from orbit. make sure to delete any start up registry crap it may leave behind.


----------



## FuriouStyles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> remove the ASRock utility, and overclock in BIOS. The program is over-riding any BIOS settings, and this is why you are having conflict. Unistall it, and nuke it from orbit. make sure to delete any start up registry crap it may leave behind.


This certainly works to completely remove doubt of it causing the problem. But I've found that as long as the program does not start w/ windows it won't override your bios settings. I've used it (via the .cfg file) to tweak some fan settings. Like most of the mobo programs though it's pretty dog****. Really wish one of the major manufacturers would put some money behind a good windows program for OCing.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuriouStyles*
> 
> This certainly works to completely remove doubt of it causing the problem. But I've found that as long as the program does not start w/ windows it won't override your bios settings. I've used it (via the .cfg file) to tweak some fan settings. Like most of the mobo programs though it's pretty dog****. Really wish one of the major manufacturers would put some money behind a good windows program for OCing.


will you ever trust it though...? i never will.. i do a tweak or two with f-tune or xtu but most in bios. only use the software to do a quick pi suicide run or something


----------



## FuriouStyles

I'd just use it for some simple stuff that I could easily lock-in back in the bios. For example if I'm close to stability on an OC where I'm just getting some stress test failures but not crashes and need to put the voltage up a small bump it would be nice to use the program to do that. I recently used the Asus AI suite and good lord was that a bloated and cumbersome POS.


----------



## mikeybycrikey

Just signed up to say thanks kennyparker1337 and all contributors to this thread. Great guide. Just got a 3770k, Ramped to 4.5, hit a thermal wall, undervolted turbo voltage a bit and it's cool and stable there. Cheers again for the info.


----------



## mikekink

@ jfharper I have the exact same problem. None of the oc settings in the bios do anything for the most part. One thing that I have noticed is if I set a premade oc profile the vcore would increase during a stress test over the stock settings. Turbo mode doesnt work either. 6700k stuck at 40x multiplier @ 4ghz doesnt go any higher tried everything, turbo mode enabled, cpuz says 8-42x range but during stress test multiplier stops at 40. Motherboard I am using is a asrock fatal1ty z170 gaming-itx/ac. Might try installing an older bios but besides that I am out of ideas.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikekink*
> 
> @ jfharper I have the exact same problem. None of the oc settings in the bios do anything for the most part. One thing that I have noticed is if I set a premade oc profile the vcore would increase during a stress test over the stock settings. Turbo mode doesnt work either. 6700k stuck at 40x multiplier @ 4ghz doesnt go any higher tried everything, turbo mode enabled, cpuz says 8-42x range but during stress test multiplier stops at 40. Motherboard I am using is a asrock fatal1ty z170 gaming-itx/ac. Might try installing an older bios but besides that I am out of ideas.


I have a fatal1ty k6+

What happens when you set manual voltage, disable eist and c states? Same?


----------



## mikekink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> I have a fatal1ty k6+
> 
> What happens when you set manual voltage, disable eist and c states? Same?


I have disabled the c states and same thing. Default settings under load cpu goes to max voltage of 1.1949v, then set an offset of -10mv and at load its the same voltage as default.

I can set multiplier to whatever number and cpuz will read that but on load, multiplier will stay at 40. Dont know why never had something like this happen and I cant remember if turbo mode ever worked, I just noticed this recently because I overclocked my video card and wanted to boost my cpu up a bit as well.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikekink*
> 
> I have disabled the c states and same thing. Default settings under load cpu goes to max voltage of 1.1949v, then set an offset of -10mv and at load its the same voltage as default.
> 
> I can set multiplier to whatever number and cpuz will read that but on load, multiplier will stay at 40. Dont know why never had something like this happen and I cant remember if turbo mode ever worked, I just noticed this recently because I overclocked my video card and wanted to boost my cpu up a bit as well.


Voltage too low probably

Set 1.35v fixed voltage


----------



## mikekink

I tried
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Voltage too low probably
> 
> Set 1.35v fixed voltage


I tried that and the multiplier was still stuck at 40. Voltage did go up though. This is so unusual, regardless it should oc to what I put stable or not with w/e voltage I choose. I think at one point I was able to undervolt months ago but I dont know what changed now, I might just try an older bios not in a huge rush though processor is still a beast at 4ghz.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikekink*
> 
> I tried
> I tried that and the multiplier was still stuck at 40. Voltage did go up though. This is so unusual, regardless it should oc to what I put stable or not with w/e voltage I choose. I think at one point I was able to undervolt months ago but I dont know what changed now, I might just try an older bios not in a huge rush though processor is still a beast at 4ghz.


Sounds like the problem I have with my 3770K in my ASRock OCF when I have a bad setting causing it to do a "Default" boot. I'll go in, change voltages and such and once it works again the CPU multiplier is stuck as you described.

Noted the only way to unstick the multiplier setting is to use the BIOS reset button on the board and after that's done I can change the CPU multiplier settings again.

Of course this means having to set everything up in the BIOS again but in my case it does work when that happens.


----------



## mikekink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> Sounds like the problem I have with my 3770K in my ASRock OCF when I have a bad setting causing it to do a "Default" boot. I'll go in, change voltages and such and once it works again the CPU multiplier is stuck as you described.
> 
> Noted the only way to unstick the multiplier setting is to use the BIOS reset button on the board and after that's done I can change the CPU multiplier settings again.
> 
> Of course this means having to set everything up in the BIOS again but in my case it does work when that happens.


I will definitely have to try the bios reset button, never thought of that at all, I have been using load default bios settings this whole time. Will update if there is any progress soon.

Edit: The hope was real... Still stuck on the x40 multiplier. Will try some random things before going to older bios.

Edit2: going to put older bios right now. Tried setting multiplier to 46, cpuz showed 46, multiplier still at 40







.... voltage changed though,,,, was running 4ghz at 1.39volts.

Edit3: old bios installed, same problem.


----------



## Kryton

When you use the button the system has to be powered down and you'll have to hold the button in for at least 10 seconds, maybe a tad longer.
I'd manually switch off the PSU itself, press and hold the button for the described time and see if it works.


----------



## mikekink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> When you use the button the system has to be powered down and you'll have to hold the button in for at least 10 seconds, maybe a tad longer.
> I'd manually switch off the PSU itself, press and hold the button for the described time and see if it works.


Tried with psu turned off and button held for 10+ seconds, nogo multiplier still at 40, prime95 running right now as I type this. One thing I noticed is on idle sometimes the multiplier will jump to 42 (currently just have turbo boost enabled) and then back to a number but I think that is just a false reading.


----------



## mikekink

OK! wow so this deserves its own post because I have never had this happen but I kind of feel dumb anyways. So the problem was RealTemp, the first thing to turn on when I login to windows is realtemp, the holy grail app for monitoring temperatures. After troubleshooting and trying everything I decide to have realtemp not turn on and restart my computer...... I turn on aida64 with an oc of 4.4ghz set in the bios and what do you know, multiplier is hitting 44 and staying there under a stress test.

The solution to keeping realtemp and having normal oc is to go into settings and check disable turbo then uncheck it and the cpu should turbo like normal. I immediately went to google after I saw what realtemp was doing and there was a thread about this. Btw I had never checked the disable turbo and I remember not having this issue with realtemp about a month or two ago, very weird.

Thanks for all the help guys, I was going to leave it alone and stay at 4ghz but all the solutions offered pushed me to try and solve this.


----------



## Kryton

That's good and you learned something in the process.

Nothing wrong with digging into a problem to try and work things out, you got it resolved and that's the win in this for you.


----------



## Junglebizz

After having my Z77 Extreme 4 and i5 3570k since November of 2013, I finally decided to actually overclock it following this guide after my wife made a comment that "my computer seems slow." So far I've managed to hit 4.3 GHz following along in the *Starting Off* section of the guide without having to change any voltages. Ran prime stable for 8 hours last night and temps maxed at 79C with my Hyper 212 Evo. Tonight I will see how much higher it can go!

Thanks for the comprehensive guide!


----------



## Junglebizz

I ran an 8 1/2 hour stable prime95 test at 4.4 GHz last night, but I saw this morning that my max temps hit 81C on one core. As this is getting a bit high, I would prefer to get my temps down a bit.

The CPU is cooled with a (recently cleaned) Hyper 212 Evo and uses MX-4 TIM. The fan is in the default push setup, but there is a 120mm case fan at the back behind it. *Seeing as it has been three years, would re-applying the MX-4 help?
*

If I wanted to reduce my temps without replacing my Hyper 212 Evo with something else, *should I start reducing voltages until I lose stability?* I followed the offset voltage method as I like the power savings that it brings. *Which voltage settings should I decrease, the turbo boost or the offset?
*

Finally, does it really matter if I hit 80C in stress testing, yet the system is stable, If the majority of the use of the computer is gaming where I won't be pushing the system to 100% all the time?


----------



## inedenimadam

80C is fine dude! 4.4 is a decent overclock on a 212. You might be able to squeeze a few more degrees out of some new thermal paste, but it is not particularly hot. You could try reducing the turbo if you think you have the voltage headroom. Another setting that may help is to reduce CPU PLL. I have had it down as low as 1.65, but it may introduce instability that low. Before you mess with PLL, make sure that your core is stable...dont fiddle with too many settings at once.

Honestly, I see nothing wrong with your overclock. Your temps are good, the speed is good. By all means play with it if you want to (god knows I fiddle even when everything is peachy), but you haven't told us anything that makes me thing your system needs immediate attention.


----------



## HowYesNo

hello guys.
I've been running my i5 3570k @ 4.4 on asrock z77 performance rock solid for ages now. decided to go bit further to 4.6.
4.4 is stable no issues at all 24/7 use gaming at 1440p on gtx1070 all max, never had any crash or bsod.
i am testing now at 4.5, offset +0,005 LLC-3, turbo volt +0,020, as i did prime on 4.4 for 12 hours over a year ago so now did only 10 min test. seems fine except HW info shows some WHEA error. i checked event viewer can't see any issue. should i wory?
at 4.5GHz, offset +0,005, add turbo +0,020 LLC-3 after 10min prime temps are around 60-65C _(room temp 15C)_ Vcore 1,184 - 1,200.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



off topic: i now got gtx1070 supports uefi bios, can i get full 2560x1440 in bios, is it secure boot or similar. tx.


----------



## anker86

Hello all,

I'm new here and new to overclocking. Like Junglebizz, I used the *Getting Started* section of the guide to push my AsRock Z86 Extreme3 Gen3 and i5-2500k up to 4.4 GHz without playing around with the voltages. I can post my info later, but is this all there is to it? My temps were in the low 60s in Prime95 with a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo.

Seemed too easy...


----------



## HowYesNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> hello guys.
> I've been running my i5 3570k @ 4.4 on asrock z77 performance rock solid for ages now. decided to go bit further to 4.6.
> 4.4 is stable no issues at all 24/7 use gaming at 1440p on gtx1070 all max, never had any crash or bsod.
> i am testing now at 4.5, offset +0,005 LLC-3, turbo volt +0,020, as i did prime on 4.4 for 12 hours over a year ago so now did only 10 min test. seems fine except HW info shows some WHEA error. i checked event viewer can't see any issue. should i wory?
> at 4.5GHz, offset +0,005, add turbo +0,020 LLC-3 after 10min prime temps are around 60-65C _(room temp 15C)_ Vcore 1,184 - 1,200.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> off topic: i now got gtx1070 supports uefi bios, can i get full 2560x1440 in bios, is it secure boot or similar. tx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


quick update, just started to play Doom, and game crashed, got some whea errors and a warning in system log:
A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Internal parity error
Processor APIC ID: 6

The details view of this entry contains further information.


----------



## anker86

So I check my BIOS and the short and long duration power limit were not at max. Fixed that and got a WHEA error BSOD on Prime95. Anyone know what the deal is. Also what should the Long Duration Maintained setting be as there is no Auto option for me?


----------



## zipper17

This post will included a long quoted post.

This is my personal experience, Whea error is indication of my cpu need more vcores, when I increased vcore notch by notch, whea error start to reduced and finally gone at some certain vcores (while running Prime95 864K), playing games etc never got whea error/bsod anymore.

I Use prime95 Latest version with running a specific *FFT 1344k/864k* for about +90minutes. It's faster to find instability and less time consuming & energy compared running prime95 Full blend test on every single of test and every single of vcore offset. *

btw this specified FFT are from german forum thread, i don't know how these values are originated, but many people here & there has positive experiences with this method, included me.

http://overclocking.guide/stability-testing-with-prime-95/
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-devils-canyon-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html
Go to 2.2 - 3.3 section for explanation
Quote:


> *Rough translation:*
> 2.2 Test sequences:
> *1344K = Vcore -> at least 30min selective, with some chips is the Vcore after 60-90min test.*
> 448K = Vrin / Input -> once passed in Custom, provided the cache voltage is set high enough.
> 512 and 576K = Cache / Uncore -> in each case at least 30min selective, usually max. 60min 576K.
> *672-720K = VTT -> at least 30min selective, for deeper detection longer, max. 90min.
> 768K = Agent / IMC -> at least 30min selective, for deeper detection longer, max. 90min.
> 800K = Vdimm / Timings -> at least 30min selective, for longer cognition longer, max. 60min.
> 864K = here all components play -> at least 60-90min selectively.*
> 
> 3.1 Detailed instructions:
> *You first test with 1344k, because here the other factors are the least in the game, so it is the best method to approach the right Vcore.*
> You have to proceed systematically. Essential input at Haswell is the input voltage / input.
> First of all, the 1344K must be at least 30min in conjunction with the correct Vcore / Input at the right LLC level, before the other Voltages can be further restricted.
> At the beginning in the approximation procedure it does not make much sense to let the Vcore run longer than 30min.
> *The 864K comes the hardest and needs more Vcore than 1344K, but this is relevant for a rockstable setting.*
> In the approximation procedure one may be better advised, with the Vcore still remain at the lower limit, in order to prevent that with the Vcore possibly other tensions cover.
> Therefore, you should first get a list run with as little Vcore as possible. To be able to compare with as little time as possible, the list run is still useful.
> If then 1344K at least 30min persists, the input voltage should be halfway fit, or it is already true.
> In order to check the input more accurately immediately start the Custom-Run, if it runs through 448K the input stands for the time, or you have to correct again, or adjust the LLC level.
> Now you care about the cache voltage, which should also last 30min each. BSODs and symptoms are listed below.
> Some chips react very sensitively to the cache voltage. If it is very difficult to find the right input, a wrong cache voltage can be the cause.
> This includes the sensitivity to restrict other Voltages, if one does not get anywhere from the test order.
> There are also chips that require significantly more cache voltage, although a higher difference than 300-500MHz between CPU and Uncore clock can be a hindrance.
> The users who run their Ram with standard 1600MHz and leave the Agent and VTT on auto, can save 720-768-800K possibly.
> For most systems with a higher Ram clock, it is certainly advantageous to set the I / O Offset = VTT and System Agent equal to meaningful output values.
> Who has rounding errors on individual cores does not come around the adjustment of the SA and I / O offset = VTT.
> The initial values for the agent and VTT may vary depending on the board and ram. I generally do not mind leaving such important attitudes on car, quite apart from that these @ auto are much too high. Anyone who deals with all the important tensions can save a lot of Vcore.
> If there are problems finding the Cache / SA and VTT, it is good to test these tests selectively longer. Up to 90min is then not wrong, to be sure.
> In order to quickly determine the stability of the Ram, I consider Intel Extreme Tuning Utility XTU to be a very good test. Prime95 is experience harder, but here one should also test longer.
> If the Vdimm with me is not enough, there are reboots after 45min, with the selective testing of 800K.
> With Haswell you can start the Custom Run, run the Vcore test 1344K also longer, up to 1.5h, with some chips the Vcore is then 99.99%, at least for a 2-4h run.
> This is unfortunately not with every chip a guarantee that the Vcore is almost 100%. I had chips here, which run with 30min tested 1344K a list run, but not as described below in peculiarities not. If you already have all the important voltages like the Vcore / Input / Cache and SA / VTT and now do not want in the custom run the small FFTs 8-12-18K, it is as described in its own characteristics, only at the Vcore. To this point, your setting should be enough for a list run, which can be posted here in the Intel Haswell & Devil's Canyon (socket 1150) OC result thread:
> I recommend to start with the Vcore still at the lower limit, in order to prevent that one with the Vcore other tensions cover, nevertheless the Vcore must be sufficient.
> Unfortunately there are also chips where it is better not to deal too much with the 1344K.
> For a list run may be a 1344K setting still sufficient, but for a multi-hour custom run or a rockstables setting it needs more Vcore more.
> For very difficult chips, in which all secondary voltages have to be exactly correct, it can happen that it is very difficult to get to the recommended procedure.
> Especially with such problematic chips, it is advisable to deal with the 864K early.
> The 864K demand very strongly, here all tensions play with and AVX is particularly strongly addressed.
> 
> 3.3 The Full Custom Run takes ~ 21h real time to run through once.
> At first I thought this was unnecessary and exaggerated.
> Unfortunately, you can not predict how much more Vcore is needed, so that it works and the system remains stable in all scenarios.
> Unfortunately, one can not simply use e.g. 20mV on the lists to ensure that it is sufficient for the Full Custom Run.
> Here a new Vcore-increase between 15-40mV above the list stable values can be necessary.
> Simply increasing the Vcore does not always work. The input voltage may have to be corrected.
> *Therefore, before venturing into the Full Custom Run, you should test 864K individually for a longer time, up to 1.5h is necessary to be safe.
> For this, however, you should at least have a list run as a basis.*
> If the Vcore or Vrin is not enough, you will get either Freeze, Kernausteiger or reboots in the selective test of 864K, which can occur after 45 minutes and over an hour.
> Here, too, feeling is again announced, in order to recognize whether it is at the Vcore or the input voltage.
> The Vrin must be accurate. The input voltage can be higher for a Full Custom Run than is required for a list run.
> A too high input can also generate reboots, but mostly xxx101er BSODs.
> Before starting such a long run attempt, it may be advantageous to turn off unnecessary processes to prevent them from messing up the run.
> The energy saving settings should also be set in Windows so that the OS does not enter the idle mode and corrupt the run.
> When a person sees his system as sufficiently stable, ultimately everyone is his decision.
> The opinions often go apart, as to what is necessary to be able to speak of Rock-Stable.
> It is also o.k. When someone reports that he can make 5mV over his list-run setting everything without crashing.
> In this respect the good Ralle_h has tested a lot of games and also played longer in the play.
> *In order for all the games to run, the full-custom run was necessary.
> Only about 50-60% of the games ran through the 1344k settings, the rest needed the Full Custom.
> This is not about rivalry, but about stability!*
> More accurate, the only users who can intensively play several hours of some titles.
> The dropouts often only appear after a few hours of play.


*of course it's recommend after stable doing this specified FFT test, then *go for Full Blend Prime95 test if you want to make sure 24/7 rockstable.*


----------



## HowYesNo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> quick update, just started to play Doom, and game crashed, got some whea errors and a warning in system log:
> A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
> Error Type: Internal parity error
> Processor APIC ID: 6
> 
> The details view of this entry contains further information.






found my all post in this theme from 02.2015. seem i need +0,035 turbo volt for 4.5.


----------



## Armand Hammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anker86*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here and new to overclocking. Like Junglebizz, I used the *Getting Started* section of the guide to push my AsRock Z86 Extreme3 Gen3 and i5-2500k up to 4.4 GHz without playing around with the voltages. I can post my info later, but is this all there is to it? My temps were in the low 60s in Prime95 with a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo.
> 
> Seemed too easy...


Yeah pretty much. I was also surprised at how easily it worked with my board and CPU too.

Also welcome aboard


----------



## anker86

Thank you.

Yeah, well... it wasn't as easy as I first thought. Those values (Long and Short duration) ended up giving me a BSoD when I corrected them to the max value, but at least a few things made more sense. For one, the clock speed during the Prime95 test was rarely at full speed when I ran it, but also my temps were lower than I expected (low 60s). With the values corrected (and bumped down to 4.3 GHz) it was stable on the Prime95 custom test, temps maxed out in the low 70s, and the clock speeds held at what I set them to the whole test.

I could try and go higher, but I got what I wanted out of the exercise: a buttery smooth Battlefield 1 experience.

Thanks for the great guide, OP!


----------



## HowYesNo

well i think i got it. afters 2 year on 4.4 (found my posts from 2015 )i'ts getting stable now at 4.6.
offset +0,010, turbo volt + 0,039 (0,043 not sure atm). Vcore is 1,240 - 1,256, temps arround 62-68 max 73C. (that's with room temp of 15C)
i see no whea error with prime running 4 hours and still going. haven't tried Doom which was crashing to desktop at 4.5 with lover Vcore.
one thing confusing is max clock in HWinfo, it shows 4,740.8GHz, must be one time only as i see it all the time at 4,599.99 - 4,600.2, with cpu multi set at 46 haow can it to that higher.


----------



## inedenimadam

See if you have spread spectrum disabled, if it is already off, you can dismiss the 4740 speed as a misread, otherwise disable it.


----------



## HowYesNo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> well i think i got it. afters 2 year on 4.4 (found my posts from 2015 )i'ts getting stable now at 4.6.
> offset +0,010, turbo volt + 0,039 (0,043 not sure atm). Vcore is 1,240 - 1,256, temps arround 62-68 max 73C. (that's with room temp of 15C)
> i see no whea error with prime running 4 hours and still going. haven't tried Doom which was crashing to desktop at 4.5 with lover Vcore.
> one thing confusing is max clock in HWinfo, it shows 4,740.8GHz, must be one time only as i see it all the time at 4,599.99 - 4,600.2, with cpu multi set at 46 haow can it to that higher.






a quick update, is this what whea error look like? 1 error after 4h 50min of prime, is that to be worried?
tomorrow will play some doom which was crashing. spread spectrum is disabled.
do i use cpu pll or add more turbo volt? tx.


----------



## ComplexityAU

Hey, sorry for bumping an old thread.

So I have an i7-3770k with a Noctua NH-U14S
ASRock z77 Extreme4 Motherboard, 8GB RAM etc.

Anyways so I just wanted to confirm I'm doing this correctly?

What's the lowest VCore recommended? Mine currently sits ~0.968 to 0.984 at idle

44 on All Cores
Spread Spectrum Disabled
Internal PLL Overvoltage Disabled
CLL is level 2
+0.004V on Turbo
+0.005V on Offset
CPU C3 State Disabled
CPU C6 State Disabled
Power limits all at 500
So 45 boots but crashes after load. 44 Is stable though.
VCore gets up ~1.25 - 1.272 ish on full Prime 95 extreme load
Temperatures ~80-85 (it's hot here though and my DefineR4 is optimized for silence, not cooling)

I found a 4.6 Stable but it was ~95 degrees on a 1.35V (+0.52) I think it was.
I'll be sticking with 4.4 however since that's far too hot and I don't want to put too much voltage through this board.
CPU Cooler is installed correctly. Idle sits during winter ~17 degrees, summer ~28-35. 3.5Ghz on full load ~50-55 degrees in summer.

So am I doing something wrong, should my temps be lower?

Anyways, I'm happy with it and don't mind the 65-75 during gaming!


----------



## HowYesNo

seems to me you got bad overclocker. with that Vcore under load my 3570 is stable at 4.6, temps around 70C, max after 12h prime 80C. witsh noctua U12S


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComplexityAU*
> 
> Hey, sorry for bumping an old thread.
> 
> So I have an i7-3770k with a Noctua NH-U14S
> ASRock z77 Extreme4 Motherboard, 8GB RAM etc.
> 
> Anyways so I just wanted to confirm I'm doing this correctly?
> 
> What's the lowest VCore recommended? Mine currently sits ~0.968 to 0.984 at idle
> 
> 44 on All Cores
> Spread Spectrum Disabled
> Internal PLL Overvoltage Disabled
> CLL is level 2
> +0.004V on Turbo
> +0.005V on Offset
> CPU C3 State Disabled
> CPU C6 State Disabled
> Power limits all at 500
> So 45 boots but crashes after load. 44 Is stable though.
> VCore gets up ~1.25 - 1.272 ish on full Prime 95 extreme load
> Temperatures ~80-85 (it's hot here though and my DefineR4 is optimized for silence, not cooling)
> 
> I found a 4.6 Stable but it was ~95 degrees on a 1.35V (+0.52) I think it was.
> I'll be sticking with 4.4 however since that's far too hot and I don't want to put too much voltage through this board.
> CPU Cooler is installed correctly. Idle sits during winter ~17 degrees, summer ~28-35. 3.5Ghz on full load ~50-55 degrees in summer.
> 
> So am I doing something wrong, should my temps be lower?
> 
> Anyways, I'm happy with it and don't mind the 65-75 during gaming!


Its average...44 is still a good % overclock and makes the chip competitive in todays market. I would see if you can bring the temps down a bit. Maybe a higher quality TIM, optimize fan and cooler rotation/placement. Delliding is an option too, and helps Ivy a ton...but it can be hard to justify the risk or cost.

FYI, I have run 1.5 through my Ivy for several long stretches (months at a time) with no ill-effect. I am not saying you should...but keeping your temps in check will open up headroom to run that [email protected] profile you have with minimal risk to degradation.


----------



## zipper17

so on my 4.7ghz OC in Light Load gaming I still get a rare whea error

Under Heavy load games/apps/prime95 it doesn't produce whea error, strange!

Why this happening? i think because in LightLoad gaming, the vcore will runs lower at 4.7ghz than it should be under heavyload task. That could make cpu bit unstable.

So I need to put my LLC into 25% instead of 50% before. LLC 25% means vcore increased on my mobo.

Let see if it still produce whea error or not. (probably will takes months of observation)

This whea error is great thing to detect unstable cpu faster.

Btw, This CM Hyper 212 evo still does pretty decent job for 3570k 4.6-4.7ghz,
In Gaming Task it still never exceed 70-75C. i let the fan runs on full speed, the result is even better.
However in prime95 85-90C, not recommended. But in gaming still good.


----------



## HowYesNo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> so on my 4.7ghz OC in Light Load gaming I still get a rare whea error
> 
> Under Heavy load games/apps/prime95 it doesn't produce whea error, strange!
> 
> Why this happening? i think because in LightLoad gaming, the vcore will runs lower at 4.7ghz than it should be under heavyload task. That could make cpu bit unstable.
> 
> So I need to put my LLC into 25% instead of 50% before. LLC 25% means vcore increased on my mobo.
> 
> Let see if it still produce whea error or not. (probably will takes months of observation)
> 
> This whea error is great thing to detect unstable cpu faster.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Btw, This CM Hyper 212 evo still does pretty decent job for 3570k 4.6-4.7ghz,
> In Gaming Task it still never exceed 70-75C. i let the fan runs on full speed, the result is even better.
> However in prime95 85-90C, not recommended. But in gaming still good.


i got noctua U12S in cooltek W2, wich is not al that airflow crazy, no side nor up fan, before delid i got those temp at 4,6. gaming 70-75 prime 80-85.
now in prime max 65-70.


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i got noctua U12S in cooltek W2, wich is not al that airflow crazy, no side nor up fan, before delid i got those temp at 4,6. gaming 70-75 prime 80-85.
> now in prime max 65-70.


my 3570k not delidded, do you delid by yourself?

but maybe im too lazy to kind of that stuff, and cant believe Intel still put a crappy IHS, even on kabylake still need a delid...

4.6ghz should be my safe clock for current setup.
but 4.7ghz in gaming still not exceed 75C anyway.

4.8ghz and up im definitely need better cooling & probably would delid.


----------



## HowYesNo

delided using rockit 88. i belive 75C is quite fine. i need +0,015 offset and +0,059 turbo volt, LLC level 2, for 4.6. that gives me ~ 1,26 in load Vcore


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> delided using rockit 88. i belive 75C is quite fine. i need +0,015 offset and +0,059 turbo volt, LLC level 2, for 4.6. that gives me ~ 1,26 in load Vcore


about the same with mine

4.6ghz need 1,26-1,28v if I remember correctly

4.7ghz i need +- 1.344v for stable on both heavy task load & light task load
it can stable in prime95 with only 1.30-1.32v, but on lighttask load (light gaming) CPU will give me a rare whea error...

but those voltage will fluctuate depends on what Task given to the CPU
or unless you use a fixed voltage.


----------



## 3R45U5

Hi there!

I recently got a 3570k + Asrock P67 Pro3 + Scythe Mugen 2(or 3?) for free and started overclocking it right away.
After running into a wall at 4.3Ghz, I looked for further info and landed here.

I skimmed through the entire thread and noticed that my CPU seems to behave somewhat differently than all the others I have seen.
I have mimicked the setup recommended in the Guide, so all power options at 500, spread spectrum disabled, OC mode to offset with 0.004V on Turbo and Voltage offset to 0.008V, PLL at 1.65v, etc etc.

However, I noticed that even at stock settings, my CPU appears to want MUCH higher voltages than all of yours want.
At 4.2 (which was my starting point) it already is in the 1.32V range (VID 1.34V).
At 4.5Ghz it now sits at 1.352v Vcore, VID is at 1.366. LLC is at Level 3 and produces errors in Hwinfo64 during stress testing.

From what I have seen yours all are all below 1.3volts at even higher frequencies but also higher temps.

I should also note that I just have delidded the CPU although it didnt run particularly hot even at 4.3 (70 degrees max after hours of P95 SFFT, while having >1.3volts pumped into it)
It now reaches MAX 63 degrees on the hottest core while running the hardest stress tests I can find, but it wants 1.35+volts for that and its not stable.

So it essentially boils down to: My CPU runs cooler than the CPUs you guys have, but it requires an absurd amount of voltage, comparatively.

What`s up with that? Did I get "unlucky" and got a hot chip with tons of leakage?

How should I proceed from here?

Thanks in advance for the help

Greetings from Germany

Era

Edit: I fiddled around a bit more with this offset setting and had to set the offset to - 0.075V to get 4.4Ghz stable (funnily enough 4.4 did produce errors at higher voltage?) so the VCore now sits at 1.280V

Load temps went down to 60°C flat, while the fan of the cooler is idling (Have set the Bios up for 60°target temps so even under full load the fan NEVER ramps up to more than 930RPM, which appears to be its minimum operating RPM).

But for the life of me I cant get the CPU run at 4.5 at all. under reduced voltage (less than 1.3V) it seems it produces LESS errors than on more voltage but... I dont know man, its a headscratcher this thing is.

I also reduced the PLL voltage further, down to the minimum of 1.58V as it doesnt do anything to improve stability at all...


----------



## HowYesNo

asrock boards are known to show more Vcore than it actually is. if u got multi meter and board has measuring pins check voltage using that


----------



## 3R45U5

Huh. Didnt know that! Thanks for the reply.

I would love to try measuring voltage but the mobo in question doesnt appear to have measuring pins. At least I cant see any .
The board in question is an ASRock P67 Pro3. If anybody has any idea where to take voltage readings from, i would greatly appreciate any tips regarding that.


----------



## somethingname

I'm having trouble booting into Windows 10 Enterprise with any overclock. If I load bios defaults it boots just fine. Anyone else ran into this issue? I'm using a ASrock p67 extreme4 gen3 board with a newly installed 2600k CPU. I had a 2500k in it before and that booted up just fine. I didn't reinstall the OS but I do have dual boot Window 7 and that booted up just fine with any OC.

I


----------



## Alexbo1101

Okay, I've run into a weird situation after a year of no overclock on my CPU I tried OC'ing it again to get af few more months out of it before I change it. but no matter what I do it won't go over 3600 in CPU-Z.

I've used my old safe OC and prime is running fine but the clock speed just wont go over stock turbo :/

Help please?

Never mind, fixed it by clearing CMOS.


----------



## JoO0x

Turbo 0.020v max temp 83 ~

what do u think guys


----------



## HowYesNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoO0x*
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo 0.020v max temp 83 ~
> 
> what do u think guys


is that delided or not. temps seem high to me. i need turbo +0,059 for 4.6 with temps around 66C


----------



## JoO0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> is that delided or not. temps seem high to me. i need turbo +0,059 for 4.6 with temps around 66C


its not am afraid that i might break it :-(

my room temp 34c

cuz we have very hot weather :-(


----------



## Baasha

I just got my 4960X to run with my ASRock Extreme11 X79.

I'm finding it quite difficult to OC this chip whereas my previous 3970X did 4.80Ghz @ 1.390V and 4.50 @ 1.360V (in BIOS). So far, I've gotten the 4960X to 4.50Ghz but it seems to need 1.40V which is quite high!

I'm also new to this idea of leaving VCCSA and a bunch of other settings on 'Auto' - I thought that was a no go? Also, I'm using fixed voltage as using Offset +0.005V causes a LOT of BSODs while booting.

I would like to fine tune my settings and get 4.8Ghz but it looks like maybe my chip can't do that.

Anyway, would appreciate some help with OC'ing this CPU.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I just got my 4960X to run with my ASRock Extreme11 X79.
> 
> I'm finding it quite difficult to OC this chip whereas my previous 3970X did 4.80Ghz @ 1.390V and 4.50 @ 1.360V (in BIOS). So far, I've gotten the 4960X to 4.50Ghz but it seems to need 1.40V which is quite high!
> 
> I'm also new to this idea of leaving VCCSA and a bunch of other settings on 'Auto' - I thought that was a no go? Also, I'm using fixed voltage as using Offset +0.005V causes a LOT of BSODs while booting.
> 
> I would like to fine tune my settings and get 4.8Ghz but it looks like maybe my chip can't do that.
> 
> Anyway, would appreciate some help with OC'ing this CPU.


Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but this guide is for the z67 and z77 platforms. If you are following this guide to overclock a X79 CPU, you are going to be missing allot of information.


----------



## Bold Eagle

vCore is going to be a unique for every CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but this guide is for the z67 and z77 platforms. If you are following this guide to overclock a X79 CPU, you are going to be missing allot of information.


Well stated. Far more meaningful information would be attained over here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1224285/official-asrock-x79-discussion-owners-club


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but this guide is for the z67 and z77 platforms. If you are following this guide to overclock a X79 CPU, you are going to be missing allot of information.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bold Eagle*
> 
> vCore is going to be a unique for every CPU.
> Well stated. Far more meaningful information would be attained over here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1224285/official-asrock-x79-discussion-owners-club


Wow.. I must have not seen that. I'll find my way out of this thread. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I just got my 4960X to run with my ASRock Extreme11 X79.
> 
> I'm finding it quite difficult to OC this chip whereas my previous 3970X did 4.80Ghz @ 1.390V and 4.50 @ 1.360V (in BIOS). So far, I've gotten the 4960X to 4.50Ghz but it seems to need 1.40V which is quite high!
> 
> I'm also new to this idea of leaving VCCSA and a bunch of other settings on 'Auto' - I thought that was a no go? Also, I'm using fixed voltage as using Offset +0.005V causes a LOT of BSODs while booting.
> 
> I would like to fine tune my settings and get 4.8Ghz but it looks like maybe my chip can't do that.
> 
> Anyway, would appreciate some help with OC'ing this CPU.


Don't worry about the savage comments, the same principles of overclocking haven't changed. Just keep in mind your delta from stock voltages that is all that matters and of course your temps.

1.40v definitely isn't high for your CPU especially if your temps are in check. The general rule is the more cores the lower your top clock will be for the same voltage. So keep in mind the differencds between sandy/ivy bridge and your chip archetecture.

Take a look at this regarding vccio/system agent voltages. Generally I set them at 1.20v each and dram at 1.45(ddr4) and 1.65v for (ddr3)
http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index5.html

I'm not sure what your voltages are set to but I tend to use manual voltage over offset as I know for sure where my voltages are sitting at, generally I apply Intel's stated max or a touch less on my 6700k/2600k/3570k it is 1.45v.

Make sure your load line calibration is set properly as well, this fixes some problems associated with vdroop especially during boot. I use 4/5 out of the 7 levels I have available.
Turn off speedstep, cstates, set power phases to "extreme" or whatever your manfacturer lists the top level at.

I know I missing stuff off the top of my mind but this will get you more stable.

My overclocks -
2600k @ 1.45v 4.9ghz - 104.90 BCLK
3560k @ 1.43v 4.8ghz - 100.00 BCLK
6700k @ 1.42v 4.75ghz - 104.80 BCLK


----------



## Bold Eagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Don't worry about the savage comments, the same principles of overclocking haven't changed. Just keep in mind your delta from stock voltages that is all that matters and of course your temps.


How do you try to misconstrue 'meaningful advice' into savage?


----------



## HowYesNo

hey guys,
so my 3570k is now running delided @4.6GHz, offset +0,015, turbo +0,059, Vcore in load goes to 1,264, core VID: 1,276, temps go to around 60-66C max after 1hour prime95, all stable.
i tried 4.8 with these settings and no luck, just restarted. tried turbo volt +0,064, got BSOD.
besides boosting voltage do i also need to enable Internal PLL Overvoltage?
tx.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> hey guys,
> so my 3570k is now running delided @4.6GHz, offset +0,015, turbo +0,059, Vcore in load goes to 1,264, core VID: 1,276, temps go to around 60-66C max after 1hour prime95, all stable.
> i tried 4.8 with these settings and no luck, just restarted. tried turbo volt +0,064, got BSOD.
> besides boosting voltage do i also need to enable Internal PLL Overvoltage?
> tx.


PLL Overvoltage *may* help, but it might also introduce bugs with sleep mode. I am going to guess you just need more voltage. Trying to get an additional 200Mhz is probably going to require a good chunk more Voltage than you are trying to get away with. If I had to guess a number, I would say probably around 1.35-1.40 based on your current speed/voltage.


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HowYesNo*
> 
> hey guys,
> so my 3570k is now running delided @4.6GHz, offset +0,015, turbo +0,059, Vcore in load goes to 1,264, core VID: 1,276, temps go to around 60-66C max after 1hour prime95, all stable.
> *i tried 4.8 with these settings and no luck, just restarted.* *tried turbo volt +0,064, got BSOD.*
> besides boosting voltage do i also need to enable Internal PLL Overvoltage?
> tx.


You definitely need more vcore. Cpu cannot be stable running 4.7-4.8ghz with the same vcore as your current vcore at 4.6ghz.

After 4.6ghz, next goal is 4.7ghz, then 4.8ghz, and so on. (per 100mhz)

Try Bump vcore/turbo voltage 1 step notch

If there is Whea error/bsod, bump vcore again 1 notch,

If boot, then keep test with prime95 & games or any kind software that useful..

(Primie95 = 1344k/864K FFT 60-90minutes, personally i used this settings)

Until theres no error, bsod, whea.

IF your temperature exceed 90-95C in prime 95/games, stop overclock further. You need more powerful cooling.

Cmiiw


----------



## zipper17

-double post snip-


----------



## BAMFMF

Hello sorry to bump such an old thread but i can't seem to figure it out from my own searching.
Currently I'm Overclocking using a asrock z77 extreme 4 and i5 3570k.

The issue I'm running into is when i'm conducting the 5 minute custom prime test my temperatures seem to go all the way up to 105c even at a multiplier of 38 with the minimum turbo boost(.004v) and offset voltage(.005v). I'm currently at a multiplier of 42 and ran the 5 minute prime 95 test and found no errors but my cpu temp shot up to 100-105c almost immediately.

My question is : Are these temperatures something I should be concerned about? it seems like most people are able to run at a multiplier of 44 with little issues but it looks like I'm having problems with my temperatures even with a low multiplier of 38. Are these high temperatures fine because i'm passing the prime test without errors and the gaming I do won't push my chip to that temperature range? Or does my chip exceeding the optimal temperature range of sub 90C mean that my chip "Failed" the custom prime 95 test and i should be lowering the multiplier and moving on to the next step. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HowYesNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BAMFMF*
> 
> Hello sorry to bump such an old thread but i can't seem to figure it out from my own searching.
> Currently I'm Overclocking using a asrock z77 extreme 4 and i5 3570k.
> 
> The issue I'm running into is when i'm conducting the 5 minute custom prime test my temperatures seem to go all the way up to 105c even at a multiplier of 38 with the minimum turbo boost(.004v) and offset voltage(.005v). I'm currently at a multiplier of 42 and ran the 5 minute prime 95 test and found no errors but my cpu temp shot up to 100-105c almost immediately.
> 
> My question is : Are these temperatures something I should be concerned about? it seems like most people are able to run at a multiplier of 44 with little issues but it looks like I'm having problems with my temperatures even with a low multiplier of 38. Are these high temperatures fine because i'm passing the prime test without errors and the gaming I do won't push my chip to that temperature range? Or does my chip exceeding the optimal temperature range of sub 90C mean that my chip "Failed" the custom prime 95 test and i should be lowering the multiplier and moving on to the next step. Thanks in advance!


those temps are not fine. what cooler are u using, not stock i hope? replace thermal paste.


----------



## BAMFMF

Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO

i will try reapplying thermal paste but i just put some on

i figured that was wrong so currently I'm at 38 multiplier .059 turbo boost and .015 offset voltage and i can run BF1 at under 95C most of the time

the thing is though when i try to use a 36 multiplier .005 offset and increasing the turbo boost in increments it doesn't seem to lower the maximum temperature reached.

there seems to be no identifiable difference in temperature between .004 turbo and .059 turbo. my voltages all seem safe. I wonder if i'm doing something wrong or just got a lemon =/


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BAMFMF*
> 
> Hello sorry to bump such an old thread but i can't seem to figure it out from my own searching.
> Currently I'm Overclocking using a asrock z77 extreme 4 and i5 3570k.
> 
> The issue I'm running into is when i'm conducting the 5 minute custom prime test my temperatures seem to go all the way up to 105c even at a multiplier of 38 with the minimum turbo boost(.004v) and offset voltage(.005v). I'm currently at a multiplier of 42 and ran the 5 minute prime 95 test and found no errors but my cpu temp shot up to 100-105c almost immediately.
> 
> My question is : Are these temperatures something I should be concerned about? it seems like most people are able to run at a multiplier of 44 with little issues but it looks like I'm having problems with my temperatures even with a low multiplier of 38. Are these high temperatures fine because i'm passing the prime test without errors and the gaming I do won't push my chip to that temperature range? Or does my chip exceeding the optimal temperature range of sub 90C mean that my chip "Failed" the custom prime 95 test and i should be lowering the multiplier and moving on to the next step. Thanks in advance!


Try re-align your 212 evo, maybe something is not correctly attached.
Re-apply paste, or use better paste quality, size grain of rice should enough.

Also make some good airflow in your case.
Usually most common standard are 1 Front Fan intake, 1 Rear fan exhaust, etc.

Temperature ambient in the room also has some effect.
Do maintenance by cleaning the dust.


----------



## BAMFMF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Try re-align your 212 evo, maybe something is not correctly attached.
> Re-apply paste, or use better paste quality, size grain of rice should enough.
> 
> Also make some good airflow in your case.
> Usually most common standard are 1 Front Fan intake, 1 Rear fan exhaust, etc.
> 
> Temperature ambient in the room also has some effect.
> Do maintenance by cleaning the dust.


I took my cooler out cleaned it and cleaned the chip re applied my silver thermal grease reconnected the cooler added a fan and optimized my fan setup and i'm still stuck at multiplier of 38...

no increase of turbo voltage seems to keep me under 90C @ x38 multiplier. i'm all the way at .059 turbo and .005 offset and I cant tell the difference between this and x38 multi .004 turbo and .005 offset as far as the temperature goes.. is this chip just a lemon ?


----------



## Negator87

Hey guys, I recently delidded an i7 3770k and got a new pair of ram, at first following the guide the pc wouldn't boot, not even at 33 speed multiplyer, don't know why, probably it was the ram though,

Then I just reset everything and pulled up the core multi alone, and I got some kind of stable overclock 'till 4.4, which wasn't stable in the end.

Re - entered the bios and set the value again, I got the pc to start, tryed the classic Offset Voltage: +0.005v and turbo voltage +0.004 but occasionally I got a BSOD reporting nvidiadriver faulty something (there is nothing on the web about that)
I decided to either increase the Offset Voltage or the turbo voltage, but while reading the guide again I understood why it's better to just up the Turbo Voltage.

Atm this is my overclock configuration

CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Voltage: +0.005v and the turbo voltage at +0.012
45x Multiplyer
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Internal PLL Overvoltage: *Disabled* <-- unsure about this one
Core Current Limit: Max
Long Duration Power Limit: 500
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: 500
Primary Plane Current Limit: 500
CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled

cpuvoltage.jpg 689k .jpg file


about the ram, I just left the frequency at 2400, all other value to auto
ram is G.Skill TridentX Series 4x4GB DIMM DDR3 240 pin F3-2400C10Q-16GTX

see the attchment for temps.

What bugs me is that the programs report different vcore volta geand I wonder if everything is safe!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Negator87*
> 
> Hey guys, I recently delidded an i7 3770k and got a new pair of ram, at first following the guide the pc wouldn't boot, not even at 33 speed multiplyer, don't know why, probably it was the ram though,
> 
> Then I just reset everything and pulled up the core multi alone, and I got some kind of stable overclock 'till 4.4, which wasn't stable in the end.
> 
> Re - entered the bios and set the value again, I got the pc to start, tryed the classic Offset Voltage: +0.005v and turbo voltage +0.004 but occasionally I got a BSOD reporting nvidiadriver faulty something (there is nothing on the web about that)
> I decided to either increase the Offset Voltage or the turbo voltage, but while reading the guide again I understood why it's better to just up the Turbo Voltage.
> 
> Atm this is my overclock configuration
> 
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Voltage: +0.005v and the turbo voltage at +0.012
> 45x Multiplyer
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: *Disabled* <-- unsure about this one
> Core Current Limit: Max
> Long Duration Power Limit: 500
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: 500
> Primary Plane Current Limit: 500
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> 
> cpuvoltage.jpg 689k .jpg file
> 
> 
> about the ram, I just left the frequency at 2400, all other value to auto
> ram is G.Skill TridentX Series 4x4GB DIMM DDR3 240 pin F3-2400C10Q-16GTX
> 
> see the attchment for temps.
> 
> What bugs me is that the programs report different vcore volta geand I wonder if everything is safe!


Technically, the 2400 RAM is an overclock, which may require additional attention outside of clicking XMP in BIOS. I would start with stock CPU settings, and worry about getting the RAM stable. With overclocked RAM, you may need to tune VCCSA (VTT in BIOS?) and possibly VDIMM as the system agent is under extra stress from the higher speed RAM. Once you get the RAM stable at XMP settings with the CPU at stock, then you can take a look at this guide again and take a stab at the CPU.

Again, leave CPU at stock settings, enable XMP, and then increase VTT until you can pass a RAM stability test.


----------



## Boozie

FIrst time overclocking, this guide has been super helpful.

Following this guide I was able to get my i5-2500k up to 45 multiplier without touching the turbo (beyond the initial 0.004). Windows won't load after 45, assuming this means to try boosting turbo, I tried that by an additional 2 notches and it still wouldn't boot into windows.

I have an ASROCK P67 Pro3 but my UEFI did not 100% match all the options in the OP. I'm trying to weigh the hassle of pushing it beyond the simple 4.5 GHz with the benefits. Seeing as I haven't done this very often, I don't really want to get super involved to just grab 200 MHz more, cap out with all the tricks available, and call it a day. Is there reason to believe there is a lot more margin? Should I keep boosting my turbo until I hit a max VCORE and then mess with PLL? Should I revisit my BIOS version until I can match all the settings mentioned in the OP?


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Negator87*
> 
> Hey guys, I recently delidded an i7 3770k and got a new pair of ram, at first following the guide the pc wouldn't boot, not even at 33 speed multiplyer, don't know why, probably it was the ram though,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Technically, the 2400 RAM is an overclock, which may require additional attention outside of clicking XMP in BIOS. I would start with stock CPU settings, and worry about getting the RAM stable. With overclocked RAM, you may need to tune VCCSA (VTT in BIOS?) and possibly VDIMM as the system agent is under extra stress from the higher speed RAM. Once you get the RAM stable at XMP settings with the CPU at stock, then you can take a look at this guide again and take a stab at the CPU.
> 
> Again, leave CPU at stock settings, enable XMP, and then increase VTT until you can pass a RAM stability test.


Yup, usually 2400mhz DDR3 speed need some adjustment in the BIOS, especially on older Intel generation such as ivy & Sandy. Newer Intel generation with IMC improvement, 2400mhz will be likely no problem.

If your PC cant boot with High speed XMP, all you have to do usually try increase VCCSA/VCCIO voltage, and manually set all the primary & secondary timings, also DRAM voltage etc. I used aida64 to see the primary & secondary timings at certain memory speed.

But mostly in my case, lowering the Secondary Timing are the solution to make my RAM 2400mhz speed properly boot the PC. I need to lower Secondary Timings which is TRRD & CWL. (it took me many weeks to figure it out). See my previous post


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Was Prime95 crashing on Win 10 a sign that my 3770k is still not stable? Im shooting for 4.7Ghz at 1.25 and it just crashed.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Was Prime95 crashing on Win 10 a sign that my 3770k is still not stable? Im shooting for 4.7Ghz at 1.25 and it just crashed.


yeah, that is a pretty good indicator. Most chips will do 4.5 @1.3ish, if you are shooting for 4.7 you may need more than 1.25 to accomplish it.


----------



## lanofsong

All Sandy/Ivy bridge CPU owners,

Would you consider signing up with OCN Team Boinc for the upcoming 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*)

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power, *especially CPU POWER*. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here and get a few GPU/CPU units crunched before this event begins.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, that is a pretty good indicator. Most chips will do 4.5 @1.3ish, if you are shooting for 4.7 you may need more than 1.25 to accomplish it.


I have 4.6 stable at 1.22 so i thought it would be stable around there - but even 1.28 v is still crashing P95. Something strange is going on.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yeah, that is a pretty good indicator. Most chips will do 4.5 @1.3ish, if you are shooting for 4.7 you may need more than 1.25 to accomplish it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4.6 stable at 1.22 so i thought it would be stable around there - but even 1.28 v is still crashing P95. Something strange is going on.
Click to expand...

Try 1.3-1.35


----------



## ment0

Hello everyone,
I recently bought a used i5-2500k with Asrock P67 Fatal1ty pro (rev3) motherboard.

This is my rig:
I5-2500k Cooled by a Kraken x61
Asrock P67 Fatal1ty pro (rev3)
16GB Geil RAM
500GB SSD
GTX 970
Uefi version is: 3.10

I've been following the guide and stopped at the "starting off part" at 42 multiplier.
Everything is stable!
I understand that with the "Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled" the multiplier will drop when not under load.
So I figured that this also will include the voltage. As seen in the CPU-Z pictures, it does.


Spoiler: CPU-Z & HWMonitor Pictures




Under Load

Not under Load


I've set the Offset to +0.005v and set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v.

Am I correct in thinking that with additional multiplier, the voltage offset will go up too? (like (multiplier 34) = (offset +0.005) and (multiplier 35) = (offset + 0.005 + 0.005))
If so, would I need to do negative offsets to see if I can run at lower max voltages? Because I think that I can go lower than 1.392 (as seen in the screenshots).

Oh and another question:
I now have the CPU-Load Line Calibration set to Level 2. The guide said 2 and 3 would be best. But I have no Idea where I can verify (check if cpu-z has same vcc value as bios) if this is the best for me, since I don't know what voltages are set in the bios. Do I need to calculate them myself?



Spoiler: Bios Pictures




1st Page

OC tweaker P1

OC tweaker P2

Advanced CPU config

HW monitor 1(vcore at 1.160)

HW monitor 2(vcore at 1.168) (1min apart)



All the pictures can be found in this IMGur Album: IMGUR ALBUM

I hope I have explained myself a little bit.
Greetings,
ment0


----------



## inedenimadam

welcome to OCN!

Great board you have there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ment0*
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that with additional multiplier, the voltage offset will go up too? (like (multiplier 34) = (offset +0.005) and (multiplier 35) = (offset + 0.005 + 0.005))
> If so, would I need to do negative offsets to see if I can run at lower max voltages? Because I think that I can go lower than 1.392 (as seen in the screenshots).


Yes, you would need negative offset to reduce voltage further. This is generally frowned upon because you run the risk of creating instability at idle, which is impossible to run a stress test on, and there really isn't any documentation on the errors that it may produce. With that said, I have run negative offset on many occasions without issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ment0*
> 
> I now have the CPU-Load Line Calibration set to Level 2. The guide said 2 and 3 would be best. But I have no Idea where I can verify (check if cpu-z has same vcc value as bios) if this is the best for me, since I don't know what voltages are set in the bios. Do I need to calculate them myself?


I am having a hard time following this question, but if I am grasping your intent... With a low overclock, defeating Vdroop really doesn't make much sense. It is built into these processor to alleviate damage from transient voltage spikes. Leaving LLC on stock or very low may also help reduce your need to run massive negative offset, because your loaded VCC will be lower at the same offset and turbo.

Edit to add: I would think you should be at 4.5 at 1.3-1.35.


----------



## ment0

Quote:


> Yes, you would need negative offset to reduce voltage further. This is generally frowned upon because you run the risk of creating instability at idle, which is impossible to run a stress test on, and there really isn't any documentation on the errors that it may produce. With that said, I have run negative offset on many occasions without issue.


Ah okay, but is the fact that I'm reaching 1.39v @ 4.2Ghz an indicator that I'm pushing the limits?
What I mean is: Let's say I up the multiplier, will I reach 1.5V too fast?

*I see your edit and raise you an edit: Does this mean that I set the llc wrong? See below.*

I will play around with it, to see what'll happen.
Quote:


> I am having a hard time following this question, but if I am grasping your intent... With a low overclock, defeating Vdroop really doesn't make much sense. It is built into these processor to alleviate damage from transient voltage spikes. Leaving LLC on stock or very low may also help reduce your need to run massive negative offset, because your loaded VCC will be lower at the same offset and turbo.


I was reffering to this part in the guide:
Quote:


> *CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2 or Level 3 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)*
> ~When a CPU increases to max speed, the Vcore usually tends to drop down. This is known as Vdroop. If the Vcore drops down too much, it can lead to stability issues.
> To combat this, CPU LLC was made to offset this loss.
> Level 5 (0%) will net you the least compensation,
> Level 3 (50%) an average compensation,
> and Level 1 (100%) the most compensation.
> You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS, during load in Windows as reported by CPU-Z.
> _~Level 1 seems to spike your Vcore up really high during load, so I do not recommend using that_.


In the above quote the OP says: *CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2 or Level 3 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)*
I don't know what my BIOS Vcore is, so I don't know if I set the LLC right.

Oh and btw, I'm happy with where I am now, but I would definitely like to see how high I can go.
And if lets say that this is the max, I would like to be as efficient as possible, that's why I was wondering about lowering the voltage.

I hope that that clears some of the things up.
Thank you for answering.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ment0*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I recently bought a used i5-2500k with Asrock P67 Fatal1ty pro (rev3) motherboard.
> 
> This is my rig:
> I5-2500k Cooled by a Kraken x61
> Asrock P67 Fatal1ty pro (rev3)
> 16GB Geil RAM
> 500GB SSD
> GTX 970
> Uefi version is: 3.10
> 
> I've been following the guide and stopped at the "starting off part" at 42 multiplier.
> Everything is stable!
> I understand that with the "Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled" the multiplier will drop when not under load.
> So I figured that this also will include the voltage. As seen in the CPU-Z pictures, it does.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU-Z & HWMonitor Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Load
> 
> Not under Load
> 
> 
> I've set the Offset to +0.005v and set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that with additional multiplier, the voltage offset will go up too? (like (multiplier 34) = (offset +0.005) and (multiplier 35) = (offset + 0.005 + 0.005))
> If so, would I need to do negative offsets to see if I can run at lower max voltages? Because I think that I can go lower than 1.392 (as seen in the screenshots).
> 
> Oh and another question:
> I now have the CPU-Load Line Calibration set to Level 2. The guide said 2 and 3 would be best. But I have no Idea where I can verify (check if cpu-z has same vcc value as bios) if this is the best for me, since I don't know what voltages are set in the bios. Do I need to calculate them myself?
> 
> I hope I have explained myself a little bit.
> Greetings,
> ment0


You don't need that much voltage for 4.2, you can generally run stock voltages for up to 4.2 or very slightly higher.
LLC really doesn't need to be messed with at that speed. if settings are 1-5 with 5 being least, then 4 should be highest IMO (though i am used to Asus MB which are slightly different).
You probably only need like around 1.115-1.120v max, should work for 4.2.
If your plan is never to go above 4.2 then put LLC back on auto or 5 and see what voltages are then, I would also use HWinfo64 as it also shows VID voltages too.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ment0*
> 
> Ah okay, but is the fact that I'm reaching 1.39v @ 4.2Ghz an indicator that I'm pushing the limits?
> What I mean is: Let's say I up the multiplier, will I reach 1.5V too fast?


No, what your current voltage means is that you have a high V.I.D. and are using LLC which is adding load voltage. As Edkiefer points out, you likely need much less actual voltage to run 4.2, but V.I.D. is the base line set byt intel that offset and turbo are applied to, so you get what intel thinks the chip needs. VID ≠ Vcore requirements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ment0*
> 
> I was reffering to this part in the guide:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2 or Level 3 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)*
> ~When a CPU increases to max speed, the Vcore usually tends to drop down. This is known as Vdroop. If the Vcore drops down too much, it can lead to stability issues.
> To combat this, CPU LLC was made to offset this loss.
> Level 5 (0%) will net you the least compensation,
> Level 3 (50%) an average compensation,
> and Level 1 (100%) the most compensation.
> You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS, during load in Windows as reported by CPU-Z.
> _~Level 1 seems to spike your Vcore up really high during load, so I do not recommend using that_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the above quote the OP says: *CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2 or Level 3 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)*
> I don't know what my BIOS Vcore is, so I don't know if I set the LLC right.
Click to expand...

What that means is that on the H/W Monitor page of BIOS, you will have a VCore reading in BIOS and in one in software. Ideally your BIOS reading and loaded vcore in software would line up based on your LLC settings. I am not convinced that really necessary for overclocking. Appropriate LLC in my mind is based on how hard you are trying to push your chip. If you have a very high and mostly stable overclock, but vdroop is causing drop outs late in stability testing and you dont want to feed any more VCore, then it may be an appropriate time to increase LLC.

I honestly wouldn't worry about it LLC much at such a low overclock. Stock/AUTO is fine for up to and including 4.5 and 1.35V on a normal-ish chip. Set it to 2 or 3 if you plan on pushing your chip as far as your colling and voltage will allow.


----------



## ment0

Okay I understand, so the 1.160/1.168 as seen in my bios pictures is the voltage it is set to.
I will set LLC on 5 again, it was set to 5 at stock, and see what that'll bring.

Thanks to both of you, If I run into something again, I'll yell







.


----------



## anonymous101

hello there guys,









first of all i apologize if my english is not perfect. so i'm here because i need a little help to OC my CPU and because i'm new to this.
i own a *i7 4770K* CPU on a *ASRock Z87 Extreme 4* MB with a *EKL Alpenföhn brocken 2* cooler.

i'm using my pc for gaming, web browsing, watching movies and listen music only. so no rendering, streaming or such things.
i want a stable OC for a 24/7 normal use that's all.

UEFI settings are as following:

*OC Tweaker*

*CPU Config.*

CPU Ratio: *All Core*
All Core: *40*
CPU Cache Ratio: *39*
BCLK: *100.1*
BCLK Ratio: *Auto*
Spread Spectrum: *Disabled*
CPU OC fixed mode: *Auto*
Intel SpeedStep Tech.: *Enabled*
Intel Turbo Boost Tech.: *Enabled*
Filter PLL Frequency: *Auto*
Internal PLL Overvoltage: *Disabled*
PCIE PLL Selection: *Auto*
Long Duration Power Limit: *1000*
Long Duration Maintained: *Auto*
Short Duration Power Limit: *1000*
Primary Plane Current Limit: *1000*

*DRAM Timing Config.*

Load XMP Setting: *Auto*
DRAM Reference Clock: *Auto*
DRAM Frequency: *Manual fixed @1600 MHz*
DRAM Perfomance Mode: *Auto*
Timings: *9, 9, 9, 24 (2N)*

*FIVR Config.*

FIVR Switch Frequency Signature: *Auto*
FIVR Switch Frequency Offset: *Auto*
CPU Vcore voltage Mode: *Override Mode*
Vcore Override Voltage: *1.003*
Vcore voltage additional offset: *Auto*
CPU Cache Voltage Mode: *Override Mode*
CPU Cache Override Voltage: *1.125*
CPU Cache Voltage Offset: *Auto*
System Agent Voltage Offset: *Auto*
CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset: *Auto*
CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset: *Auto*
CPU Integrated VR Faults: *Auto*
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode: *Auto*

_*Voltage Config.*_

CPU Input Voltage: *Fixed Mode*
Fixed Voltage: *1.850V*
CPU LLC: *Level 5*
CPU Input Offset: *Auto*
DRAM Voltage: *Manual Fixed @ 1.500V*
*
Advanced/CPU Config.*

Intel Hyper Threading: *Enabled*
Active Processor Cores: *All*
CPU C States Support: *Auto*
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): *Enabled*
CPU C3 State Support: *Enabled*
CPU C6 State Support: *Enabled*
CPU C7 State Support: *Enabled*
Package C State Support: *Auto*

should i enable / disable / leave on Auto anything else? any help would be appreciated

the tools i'm going to use for the stress test will be either AIDA64 Extreme or prime95 v27.9
also of course Core Temp and CPU-Z

thanks in advance


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anonymous101*
> 
> hello there guys,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first of all i apologize if my english is not perfect. so i'm here because i need a little help to OC my CPU and because i'm new to this.
> i own a *i7 4770K* CPU on a *ASRock Z87 Extreme 4* MB with a *EKL Alpenföhn brocken 2* cooler.
> 
> i'm using my pc for gaming, web browsing, watching movies and listen music only. so no rendering, streaming or such things.
> i want a stable OC for a 24/7 normal use that's all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: settings
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI settings are as following:
> 
> *OC Tweaker*
> 
> *CPU Config.*
> 
> CPU Ratio: *All Core*
> All Core: *40*
> CPU Cache Ratio: *39*
> BCLK: *100.1*
> BCLK Ratio: *Auto*
> Spread Spectrum: *Disabled*
> CPU OC fixed mode: *Auto*
> Intel SpeedStep Tech.: *Enabled*
> Intel Turbo Boost Tech.: *Enabled*
> Filter PLL Frequency: *Auto*
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: *Disabled*
> PCIE PLL Selection: *Auto*
> Long Duration Power Limit: *1000*
> Long Duration Maintained: *Auto*
> Short Duration Power Limit: *1000*
> Primary Plane Current Limit: *1000*
> 
> *DRAM Timing Config.*
> 
> Load XMP Setting: *Auto*
> DRAM Reference Clock: *Auto*
> DRAM Frequency: *Manual fixed @1600 MHz*
> DRAM Perfomance Mode: *Auto*
> Timings: *9, 9, 9, 24 (2N)*
> 
> *FIVR Config.*
> 
> FIVR Switch Frequency Signature: *Auto*
> FIVR Switch Frequency Offset: *Auto*
> CPU Vcore voltage Mode: *Override Mode*
> Vcore Override Voltage: *1.003*
> Vcore voltage additional offset: *Auto*
> CPU Cache Voltage Mode: *Override Mode*
> CPU Cache Override Voltage: *1.125*
> CPU Cache Voltage Offset: *Auto*
> System Agent Voltage Offset: *Auto*
> CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset: *Auto*
> CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset: *Auto*
> CPU Integrated VR Faults: *Auto*
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode: *Auto*
> 
> _*Voltage Config.*_
> 
> CPU Input Voltage: *Fixed Mode*
> Fixed Voltage: *1.850V*
> CPU LLC: *Level 5*
> CPU Input Offset: *Auto*
> DRAM Voltage: *Manual Fixed @ 1.500V*
> *
> Advanced/CPU Config.*
> 
> Intel Hyper Threading: *Enabled*
> Active Processor Cores: *All*
> CPU C States Support: *Auto*
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): *Enabled*
> CPU C3 State Support: *Enabled*
> CPU C6 State Support: *Enabled*
> CPU C7 State Support: *Enabled*
> Package C State Support: *Auto*
> 
> should i enable / disable / leave on Auto anything else? any help would be appreciated
> 
> the tools i'm going to use for the stress test will be either AIDA64 Extreme or prime95 v27.9
> also of course Core Temp and CPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


Welcome to OCN! Unfortunately, this guide is for a different socket than you are trying to overclock on. You should post in this thread dedicated to Haswell overclocking . The two sockets are almost the same pin count, but many things changed from 1155 to 1151.


----------



## anonymous101

thanks @inedenimadam


----------



## Mark-o

Ive been running 2500k for two years at 4.3 with just .05 on the offset. I recently tried to take it to 4.6ghz but I notice I have to really pump up the offset and turbo to even get a stable 20min prime test. Only way I can get it stable for longer is if I put my load line to level one but that bumps my vcore to 1.47ish area and my cpu gets really hot. Is there a setting im missing or did i really loose the lottery?


----------



## inedenimadam

^ Sounds like you just managed an average chip. What was your loaded VCore at 4.3Ghz?


----------



## Mark-o

Hardware monitor says 1.27-1.29 at load.


----------



## disq

I'm trying to set my 3570k to 4.5ghz with these settings





but no luck. it either doesn't boot, hangs, or gives multiple whea errors. i've tried with higher turbo voltages (+0.062v, +0.066v) as well as offset voltage (+0.010v, +0.015v) and still the same.

Am i missing something here? these values seem pretty high already, compared to those i see in here


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark-o*
> 
> Hardware monitor says 1.27-1.29 at load.


Well that sounds about right sized voltage scaling for your 4.6 overclock. I would suggest aiming for 4.5 with voltage under 1.4, but that is of course completely at your discretion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> I'm trying to set my 3570k to 4.5ghz with these settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but no luck. it either doesn't boot, hangs, or gives multiple whea errors. i've tried with higher turbo voltages (+0.062v, +0.066v) as well as offset voltage (+0.010v, +0.015v) and still the same.
> 
> Am i missing something here? these values seem pretty high already, compared to those i see in here


The + offset and + turbo numbers are important only in that they augment VID, otherwise arbitrary. VID for each chip is different. While one person may add +.066 turbo and end up with 1.25 VCore, another person may add +.066 turbo and end up with 1.4V on a really bad sample.

Start off with +.001 offset and .005 turbo, boot into windows and record your VCore. Once you have that base line, you can start adding turbo voltage till you can pass a stress test without the crashing and WHEA errors.


----------



## disq

Minimum for offset is .005 and turbo is .004

I've tried with ofsset .005 and turbo .004, .008, .012, .016, .020 and always got bsod to the point that my pc stoping booting at all. i had to take cmos out and plug it in again to get it fixed

guess 45 is too much for this cpu


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> Minimum for offset is .005 and turbo is .004
> 
> I've tried with ofsset .005 and turbo .004, .008, .012, .016, .020 and always got bsod to the point that my pc stoping booting at all. i had to take cmos out and plug it in again to get it fixed
> 
> guess 45 is too much for this cpu


The +turbo number in bios doesn't matter, keep adding more until you reach thermal limit, voltage limit, or stabilize.


----------



## disq

Tried with these:




and even with +0.105v turbo i got one whea error so far

could it be because of C States? I had mine in auto, like this:



but just changed them into

Quote:


> Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled


like the 1st post recommends

Voltages in HWiNFO & HWMonitor are 1.361v max, in CPU-Z 1.328v. Temps are normal


----------



## inedenimadam

^ WHEA is almost always too low VCore


----------



## disq

Meaning i still need to increase the turbo voltage?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> Meaning i still need to increase the turbo voltage?


Yes. If you are only seeing a single WHEA error in an overnight or otherwise long winded Prime run, you are very close to stable and the amount of voltage required to stop seeing WHEA errors is small. I dont imagine you will need to go over 1.35, nor should you without a very robust cooling solution.

You are almost there


----------



## fleps

Hey guys, so after years of neglecting my i5 3570K + Z77 Professional-M with a small OC, I today decided to give it a serious go.

First i faced a strange bug that even the multiplier and vcore where getting saved, after f10 and reboot the settings where NOT applied, for some reason the CPU was stuck on a 4000 OC hehe.

A simple clear CMOS fixed everything, and then I started to tweak the OC.

So far i´m sitting on a 4.5Ghz speed using vcore offset of +0.02 and Turbo +0.004, LLC 3.
Prime passed 1h torture no error reported anywhere, CPU-Z and HWMonitor reported a Vcore of 1.120/1.136 Max, VID 1.141/1.146 Max and temperatures around 70 with a peak of 77 (Tuniq Tower runing at 1300 ish RPM, 21 C outside)

What should be my next steps here, for each +1 on the multiplier how much do I increase offset and turbo voltage?

Thanks!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> Hey guys, so after years of neglecting my i5 3570K + Z77 Professional-M with a small OC, I today decided to give it a serious go.
> 
> First i faced a strange bug that even the multiplier and vcore where getting saved, after f10 and reboot the settings where NOT applied, for some reason the CPU was stuck on a 4000 OC hehe.
> 
> A simple clear CMOS fixed everything, and then I started to tweak the OC.
> 
> So far i´m sitting on a 4.5Ghz speed using vcore offset of +0.02 and Turbo +0.004, LLC 3.
> Prime passed 1h torture no error reported anywhere, CPU-Z and HWMonitor reported a Vcore of 1.120/1.136 Max, VID 1.141/1.146 Max and temperatures around 70 with a peak of 77 (Tuniq Tower runing at 1300 ish RPM, 21 C outside)
> 
> What should be my next steps here, for each +1 on the multiplier how much do I increase offset and turbo voltage?
> 
> Thanks!


You are going to hit a thermal limit before a voltage limit. That is a real good chip you have. My guess is with the right cooling, you may have a 5.0 chip at ~1.4 or less. Generally it should be about .040 per multiplier, but as you get warmer, each multiplier will need a bigger jump than the last one.


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are going to hit a thermal limit before a voltage limit. That is a real good chip you have. My guess is with the right cooling, you may have a 5.0 chip at ~1.4 or less. Generally it should be about .040 per multiplier, but as you get warmer, each multiplier will need a bigger jump than the last one.


Yeah it seems so. I was able to get 4.6 with 1.184 / 1,192 peak, 1h test passed with average 77 C, peak of 84 on two cores at one point (odd, core 1 is 76 peak and core 4 80). I may get it stable with less voltage, going to tweak.

Tried 4.7 with 1.22 vcore peak, was not stable and saw temperature peak on 89, even knowing that Prime is very extreme that´s too much, so I guess 4.6 Ghz is my sweet spot on air.

I plan to get a 280mm water cooler soon and still waiting to deliver my Grizzly Conductonaut, so I may have room for a few more juice, even trying 5 Ghz =)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are going to hit a thermal limit before a voltage limit. That is a real good chip you have. My guess is with the right cooling, you may have a 5.0 chip at ~1.4 or less. Generally it should be about .040 per multiplier, but as you get warmer, each multiplier will need a bigger jump than the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it seems so. I was able to get 4.6 with 1.184 / 1,192 peak, 1h test passed with average 77 C, peak of 84 on two cores at one point (odd, core 1 is 76 peak and core 4 80). I may get it stable with less voltage, going to tweak.
> 
> Tried 4.7 with 1.22 vcore peak, was not stable and saw temperature peak on 89, even knowing that Prime is very extreme that´s too much, so I guess 4.6 Ghz is my sweet spot on air.
> 
> I plan to get a 280mm water cooler soon and still waiting to deliver my Grizzly Conductonaut, so I may have room for a few more juice, even trying 5 Ghz =)
Click to expand...

I have a lucky 5.0 3570k, that has about the same voltage curve as yours. The highest I have stabilized was 5.2 with 1.5ish VCore, its naked under a custom EK loop. Daily it runs 1.4ish for 5.0.


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have a lucky 5.0 3570k, that has about the same voltage curve as yours. The highest I have stabilized was 5.2 with 1.5ish VCore, its naked under a custom EK loop. Daily it runs 1.4ish for 5.0.


Ah, good to know =)

I don't have access to EK loops where I live but I think a H115i or TT Riig 280 can handle it (was thinking about a Kraken but after so much noise about their CAM software data mining I gave up) and I may delid if needed. 5.0Ghz for daily run would be awesome.


----------



## OC-CO

Hello everyone , I'm new here and I have throughout the years used my i5 2500K at stock speeds and always shied away from OC-ing, thinking it would be too risky to do it and that I may cause some damage, I've decided to give it a try and it doesn't look all that bad (if you know what you are doing ofcourse, since many of you do).

I have this motherboard and followed every settings written here in the thread to the letter, and now the OC-ing begins.

The highest I got in "Green Overclocking" section without BSOD or exceeding optimal temps is 45 multiplier. I passed the test and the maximum temps reached was 82C, I'm pretty sure that I will fail the final test if I do it , since the temps started at around 70-ish of the Green Overclocking and then rose up to 82C in 10 minutes.

Now I'm worried should I do the final test immediately or be on the safe side and go with the "Starting off" section ? This is the first time I'm overclockign my CPU and I don't want to do anything risky.

Sorry for the long post , but hopefully somebody can help if the thread is not dead.

Also my cooler is Hyper 212+ and case is Fractal Design Define R5.


----------



## OC-CO

Also the maximum VCore has got by was 1.368 (from HWMonitor)


----------



## OC-CO

My apologizes for triple posting , but since I'm new here the posts have to be approved from the moderator first.

Anyway I forgot to mention that my temps are at idle usually 40-43C and sometimes 37-39C are these temps good or should they be better ?

Also everytime I'm gaming the temps are usually from 57-60C sometimes rising to 61-65C if I game too long, but the biggest complaint I have is my fan hitting 2000RPM once the CPU is at load when stress testing and gaming.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-CO*
> 
> My apologizes for triple posting , but since I'm new here the posts have to be approved from the moderator first.
> 
> Anyway I forgot to mention that my temps are at idle usually 40-43C and sometimes 37-39C are these temps good or should they be better ?
> 
> Also everytime I'm gaming the temps are usually from 57-60C sometimes rising to 61-65C if I game too long, but the biggest complaint I have is my fan hitting 2000RPM once the CPU is at load when stress testing and gaming.


Welcome to Overclock.net! You can edit posts (little pencil icon on the bottom left of your post) instead of making new ones.







This thread might not see a whole lot of foot traffic anymore, but feel free to ask any other questions you may have. I generally will answer within 24 hours, and there may be a few others still kicking around as well to offer up some help/thoughts.

As for your overclock: 45X on a 212 is a respectable overclock. The voltage and temps are certainly safe enough for every day use, although I wouldn't push it any further. Go ahead and run the long test and make sure it is stable.


----------



## OC-CO

Hey inedenimadam, thank you for replying since you're the only one who replies in this thread.

I'll be short and make sure not to ask too many questions to don't waste your time.

Anyway, I just tried the final test and failed at around 15 minute mark, everything was fine temps were always around the 75C mark even passing the green overclocking, but around the 15 minute mark the temps suddenly jumped to 83-84C and soon reaching 86C, exceeding the optimal temperature so I had to stop. The VCore unfortunately I wasn't paying too much attention to what it was on average but HWMonitor recorded the max which was 1.368V so I hope that's good.

So now I wonder where do I continue from here ? Do I up the turbo voltage by each step until the test passes ? I'm a little greedy and don't want to go below 45X so I'm wondering can it be done with just upping the turbo voltage, any recommendations ?

When idle, the CPU underclocks itself to 1600MHz, and the VCore is around the 1.000V and 0.984, and the temps are 35C and lower.

Forgive me for the long post, but I hope you can help and I hope I won't spend too much time with OC-ing since it looks so simple.

Also what does CPU PLL mean and if I would change this should I up it or lower it ?

Thanks.

EDIT: I'm getting 2 new case fans, just wondering but would they reduce the CPU temperatures at all ? I'm aiming for positive pressure so those 2 fans will be intakes (1 at front, the other at bottom) which is in total 3 intake 1 exhaust (not counting PSU even tho PSU's fan is at the top).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-CO*
> 
> Hey inedenimadam, thank you for replying since you're the only one who replies in this thread.
> 
> I'll be short and make sure not to ask too many questions to don't waste your time.
> 
> Anyway, I just tried the final test and failed at around 15 minute mark, everything was fine temps were always around the 75C mark even passing the green overclocking, but around the 15 minute mark the temps suddenly jumped to 83-84C and soon reaching 86C, exceeding the optimal temperature so I had to stop. The VCore unfortunately I wasn't paying too much attention to what it was on average but HWMonitor recorded the max which was 1.368V so I hope that's good.
> 
> So now I wonder where do I continue from here ? Do I up the turbo voltage by each step until the test passes ? I'm a little greedy and don't want to go below 45X so I'm wondering can it be done with just upping the turbo voltage, any recommendations ?
> 
> When idle, the CPU underclocks itself to 1600MHz, and the VCore is around the 1.000V and 0.984, and the temps are 35C and lower.
> 
> Forgive me for the long post, but I hope you can help and I hope I won't spend too much time with OC-ing since it looks so simple.
> 
> Also what does CPU PLL mean and if I would change this should I up it or lower it ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: I'm getting 2 new case fans, just wondering but would they reduce the CPU temperatures at all ? I'm aiming for positive pressure so those 2 fans will be intakes (1 at front, the other at bottom) which is in total 3 intake 1 exhaust (not counting PSU even tho PSU's fan is at the top).


I think your voltage and temps are probably about as high as you want to go. I would back down to 44x and try with lower volts to help stay in temperature guidelines.


----------



## kmac20

Just a tip I would run Prime95 a lot longer than an hour to see stability.

Or use the computer for what you need it to to check for stability.

Seems like a pretty good chip so I think you could push it but again I'd run p95 overnight after you get it to a point where it "seems stable".

I have a 3570k with a 212 that I used to overclock with before my board crapped out on me so I wouldn't be worried you won't fry the chip unless you up the voltage a significant amount.


----------



## OC-CO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think your voltage and temps are probably about as high as you want to go. I would back down to 44x and try with lower volts to help stay in temperature guidelines.


Ok, but how do I do that in Offset mode ? Or should I switch to Fixed mode and go from there ?


----------



## OC-CO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Just a tip I would run Prime95 a lot longer than an hour to see stability.
> 
> Or use the computer for what you need it to to check for stability.
> 
> Seems like a pretty good chip so I think you could push it but again I'd run p95 overnight after you get it to a point where it "seems stable".
> 
> I have a 3570k with a 212 that I used to overclock with before my board crapped out on me so I wouldn't be worried you won't fry the chip unless you up the voltage a significant amount.


Thanks for the advice kmac.

But I already failed to do the 1 hour prime test, how do I go from here now ?


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-CO*
> 
> Thanks for the advice kmac.
> 
> But I already failed to do the 1 hour prime test, how do I go from here now ?


I would dial back the multiplier by a bit and see what you can get to be stable at at the current voltage. Once I found that out I would then start bumping the voltage up a bit while increasing the multiplier by only 1. That way you know the limits of the current voltage and know what it takes exactly to bump it up.

So for example once I found that out I would then up the volts by maybe like 0.0x or whatever increments your board has. Not like the supersmallest increments but maybe by like 0.025 or something that's not nearly negligible. Once I got it stable again I'd then dial the volts back down in the smallest increments possible to get the oc stable at the lowest voltage possible.


----------



## OC-CO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I would dial back the multiplier by a bit and see what you can get to be stable at at the current voltage. Once I found that out I would then start bumping the voltage up a bit while increasing the multiplier by only 1. That way you know the limits of the current voltage and know what it takes exactly to bump it up.
> 
> So for example once I found that out I would then up the volts by maybe like 0.0x or whatever increments your board has. Not like the supersmallest increments but maybe by like 0.025 or something that's not nearly negligible. Once I got it stable again I'd then dial the volts back down in the smallest increments possible to get the oc stable at the lowest voltage possible.


That makes sense, ok I'll see to that once I get additional fans and test again.


----------



## OC-CO

Also if I fail to do stress tests but my temps are normal during gaming, should I even bother increasing/decreasing VCore ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-CO*
> 
> Also if I fail to do stress tests but my temps are normal during gaming, should I even bother increasing/decreasing VCore ?


You should always do a full stress test. Even if your machine doesn't crash under a gaming scenario, a unstable overclock could be slowly wrecking your file system..

Prime95 is scary hot, long winded, and boring...but it is reliable and will leave you rock solid stable.


----------



## OC-CO

Ok, will do. I just have 1 question, does high VID mean that CPU is not good at OC-ing as by realtemp my VID at idle is 1.3761, while it says 1.4412 at load ?


----------



## kmac20

"Good" here would be kinda subjective. For example it's obviously better if the CPU can overclock super high with very little voltage bump: this is an optimal scenario. So just for example let's say you could get your chip a 1ghz overclock at stock voltage, or even with being undervolted, that would be amazing. That's about as "good" as it gets.

But I'll also kinda play the flip side of the coin here: perhaps that chip can't go any farther (unlikely but possible) but there's another chip that can do a 1.5ghz overclock with a somewhat significant voltage bump. This could be "good" as well if you're going for the highest possible OC and volts/temps aren't as important.

"Good" I would say is a subjective trade off between how high you want the OC relative to volts. If you don't mind running the CPU a bit hotter with more volts then you can go farther in most cases. If you want the highest clock speeds with limited voltage and temps then your "good" would be different than what's mentioned before. Feel me?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-CO*
> 
> Ok, will do. I just have 1 question, does high VID mean that CPU is not good at OC-ing as by realtemp my VID at idle is 1.3761, while it says 1.4412 at load ?


VID is arbitrary for overclocking. Intel sets this per CPU, and it can vary wildly, and isn't necessarily a testament to a good/bad sample. It is just the base that we apply an offset to to get our VCore. VCore is what matters. 45x with 1.35 VCore is about as average as average gets...A good chip would do it at 1.2, a crap chip would require 1.5.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Overclocked my 3570k to 4.4Ghz, a "normal" OC I presume...and this is the results:





The 3570k is just a beast 5 years later. I just need some 16GB ram at 2400 and a new card to have a competent rig again.


----------



## kmac20

Yeah I have a 3570k in this PC. Problem is i haven't had it OC'd for ahwile because the board is hanging on for dear life with a lotta problems. Dead PCIE sockets, D4 debug code for PCIE problems, a few other random ones sometimes. Figured keeping it at default until I could do a new build was best.

But I did used to have this overclocked at least to 4.4 on a 212.


----------



## ChaoDrake

Five years after I built my first PC, I am finally dipping my toes into overclocking my CPU finally.

I have an Intel i7-2700k CPU that I am currently overclocked to 4.1 ghz following this guide. I understand the basic process of increasing step by step to see how stable it is. My computer seems to run fine with all the stress tests. The one thing I can't seem to get down is the max temperatures. Even at idle, my temperatures seem to be abnormally high (40s-50s), and the stress tests always goes above optimal temp (85).

I have a Cooler Hyper Master 212 Plus (and I even took it off and reseated and reapplied thermal paste and everything today), my airflow seems alright (all cables tucked behind and out of sight). Am I doing something wrong? Do I need to increase turbo boost voltage to lower temperatures?

Sorry I am a complete newbie.


----------



## kmac20

What voltage do you have it at and do you remember what it idled at before the overclock?


----------



## ChaoDrake

It was set at +.04V for Turbo Boost Voltage, I've even reset my settings back to default and the temperature doesn't seem to change all too much. (Low 40s, High 30s maybe while using browser)


----------



## kmac20

Whats the core voltage?


----------



## ChaoDrake

Offset +.005V

Edit: I missed a zero in the other voltage +.004V in turbo voltage boost


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoDrake*
> 
> Offset +.005V
> 
> Edit: I missed a zero in the other voltage +.004V in turbo voltage boost


It's a bit strange, for a re-cap:
1) whats the VID and VCore in idle and load?
2) LLC is set to 5lvl?
3) Intel EIST is enable?
for last try to re-apply a better thermal compund and spread it with a vertical line like suggest in this Arctic instructions http://www.arcticsilver.com/pdf/appmeth/int/vl/intel_app_method_vertical_line_v1.1.pdf


----------



## ChaoDrake

1) CPU Vcore During Load: 1.240-1.264
VID During Load: 1.351-1.361
CPU Vcore during Idle: 0.976-0.992
VID During Idle: 1.001-1.236
2) I believe I set this to level 3 as per the first post, but I don't really understand what this does. Will setting it to level 5 be better?
3) EIST is enabled.

Update about temps: Overnight, the temps seem to have gotten slightly better. Idle temps were around 30 when I opened the computer this morning. Not sure if it's cuz the ambient room temperature was lower cuz of my air conditioner. I also read that manual from Arctic, and it seems the thermal compound I was using (from them, Arctic Silver 5) has a long break-in time (200 hours). Putting it under load this morning, temps are floating around 80 during a 20 min. prime test. Max was 84 on the third core, so I'm thinking, still not ideal. I will also wait until breaking in the thermal compound before redoing the heatsink again. Idle temps after prime test seems to be around mid to high 30s.


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoDrake*
> 
> 1) CPU Vcore During Load: 1.240-1.264
> VID During Load: 1.351-1.361
> CPU Vcore during Idle: 0.976-0.992
> VID During Idle: 1.001-1.236
> 2) I believe I set this to level 3 as per the first post, but I don't really understand what this does. Will setting it to level 5 be better?
> 3) EIST is enabled.
> 
> Update about temps: Overnight, the temps seem to have gotten slightly better. Idle temps were around 30 when I opened the computer this morning. Not sure if it's cuz the ambient room temperature was lower cuz of my air conditioner. I also read that manual from Arctic, and it seems the thermal compound I was using (from them, Arctic Silver 5) has a long break-in time (200 hours). Putting it under load this morning, temps are floating around 80 during a 20 min. prime test. Max was 84 on the third core, so I'm thinking, still not ideal. I will also wait until breaking in the thermal compound before redoing the heatsink again. Idle temps after prime test seems to be around mid to high 30s.


seem to be high difference between vid and vcore load, for me for example have vid 1.33 and vcore 1.26/28 with llc4, try to speed up fan on cpu cooler.


----------



## ChaoDrake

It was already on "Full On" in the BIOS for all my fans.

Will changing to level 4 or 5 change my VID And Vcore numbers?


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoDrake*
> 
> It was already on "Full On" in the BIOS for all my fans.
> 
> Will changing to level 4 or 5 change my VID And Vcore numbers?


yes they con down, test it after with occt if vcore have high fluctuation, but I think also for change cpu cooler with a better one.


----------



## kmac20

I have a 212 on an overclock ivy 3570k and it doesn't even hit that high on load. That seems high for Sandy and I don't think the cooler itself is to blame, unless maybe there's an issue with it or the fan.

Your idle seems right. Your load does not. Perhaps reseat the cooler and get back to us.

From what I remember 212s besides the X have a fan life of 40k hours. That's about 5 years of 24 hour use. Perhaps that's the problem.

A 212 should be able to keep a Sandy cooler than that load temp. Don't worry about the break in period it only drops it like 1-3C which is far from the problem here.


----------



## ChaoDrake

Thanks for all the replies guys. Yeah, perhaps it's just an old fan dying out, both the cpu and the fan are about five years old, so that might be the issue.

I just reseated the heatsink yesterday (twice cuz I thought I fudged up the first time) also cleaned it out cuz there was A LOT of dust.


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoDrake*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies guys. Yeah, perhaps it's just an old fan dying out, both the cpu and the fan are about five years old, so that might be the issue.
> 
> I just reseated the heatsink yesterday (twice cuz I thought I fudged up the first time) also cleaned it out cuz there was A LOT of dust.


. Don't sweat it I have a hand tremor and I am literally the worst at seating heatsinks. It's not a real build for me unless I'm spazzing out about if I seated my cooler right having extreme ocd about it. I even had a dream one time after a build a that I messed it up and burned out the chip









Can you figure out what your temps were at stock for idle and load?

Do you have another CPU cooler to test and compare it to??


----------



## Stephen88

quote kmac20, try with default bios setting using the i7 with stock frequency and all in auto, maybe is it possible that the efficiency of its heatpipe has been exhausted?


----------



## OC-CO

Hey guys.

After getting myself new case fans, I've seen temps drop on my CPU (not much, but still lower then before).

Now I'm getting back to OC-ing my CPU, I reseted my BIOS back to default and set the settings all how they should be in this thread except the voltage mode which is Fixed, and so far I've been passing the tests all on 1.3V up to 4.5GHz.

I failed the 10 min. test when I set the ratio to 45 (BSOD) but when I did 20 min. test on 44, there was no problems.

Now I'm curious what is the big difference between these 2 ratios seeing as I still can't pass the 10 min. test while on 1.33V while on 45 ?


----------



## kmac20

Those ratios are somewhat meaningless as every chip is different.
.furthermore 20 mins is not really a good testing time. You wanna do probably two hours at minimum. It's just good to know if it fails in 10 minutes because then you're 1000% certain it's unstable

And ideally once you've gotten it where you think it's stable you'll want to leave the test on overnight.

What are your temps now btw? I still think there might be something off with your cooler you might wanna pick up a new 212 they're like 20-30$


----------



## OC-CO

My temps at testing with 4.4GHz (1.3V) 20 min. test were around 68-70C (72C max on 1 core) and this was with the fan running at 100% (2000 rpm), while it's on idle it was usually between 37-40C (highest core with fan running around 1500 rpm).

Also I didn't mean that my 20 min. time testing was my final testing , I just meant it where it passed normally without failure but the moment I bumped it up to 4.5GHz , I was getting BSOD withing 5 min. mark, so I was wondering what's up with that ?

EDIT: Also I just did a 45 with 1.34V test , and it failed just at the 10 min. mark where temps reached >80C, how should I proceed now ? Lower the multiplier or increase VCore (and by how much) ?

Thanks, Kmac btw for still helping.


----------



## kmac20

Ok so I'm going to talk about my experience with my ivy to the best of my recollection. I believe I had it overclock 1ghz with not that huge of a bump in voltage and my temps were hitting high 50s/60s. I remember also being worried because one of the cores would always hit a higher temp by a few C and I recall asking questions about that as it worried me that perhaps my heatsink was not seated fully until I learned it's normal for some cores, especially on chips with integrated graphics, to be hotter than other ones.

So with that said, again to the BEST of my memory. Now that I have a new PC I can overclock that one again and not worry as much about the board fully dying as the PC slots are already dead and took a card with them, I could ovget a definitive answer on my end for temps. Although it's entirely possible that now that my build is just as old that my chip will not cool as well, as someone else said, as a result of possibly the pipes on the heatsink having issues, although that's just speculation until I do that. But because I don't remember my chip ever getting hotter than 70C TOPS, and again I'm on an ivy which runs white a bit hotter than Sandy, *so I still think something is up with your cooler*. Again this is simply from memory but I know for a fact I never ever hit 80 or even got close to it.

Now with that info there, even though I'm guessing ballpark hee, once again ivy runs hotter than Sandy bridge. However it's possible that with enough of a voltage bump that a Sandy COULD run hotter, I find it somewhat off still.

So with all of that out of the way, at this point it really depends on what YOU want to do. Are you willing to let that chip run even hotter than it is for that extra 1 on the multiplier? If I were you here's what I would figure out and want to know first:

First off, I would do benchmarking of the chip at stock and then at the overclock that you know is 100% stable. That's already a very large gap and the difference is probably noticeable.

Next, if I were trying to boost it that extra 0.1Ghz, first I would want to at most get it benchmark stable so that I could see what the difference in benchmarks scores is there. Is that difference in score even noticeable at that point, and is it worth the voltage and heat bump to me?

For me personally an extra 100 on the clock after I've already pushed it so high to where the temp is starting to bother me, the difference would in my eyes not be worth it unless it gave me a decent bump in performance. That however is just me, an I'd rather sacrifice a bit of speed and performance to make my chip run SIGNIFICANTLY COOLER. Now if that voltage bump only bumped the temp a couple C I might say sure it's fine. But if it's gonna push you into super high 80s/90? I would not think that would be worth it at all.

Having said all that it's really up to you. Figure out those benchmarks so you have an idea of relative performance gain an ask yourself "Is X bump in voltage and temperature worth Y performance gain?". That's ultimately what it always boils down to, what you feel comfortable running a chip at. If your goal is to push it as far as you can regardless of temperature or voltage, the answer is probably yes. If your goal is a large increase in performance relative to stock, I'd probably be ok with where it's at now. Or even try to drop the voltage/multiplier ever so slightly as I would not want it that hot (my ryzen hits 75C that's about where I'm comfortable on that chip but that's a completely different architecture). Youve to figure out if much gains X voltage/temperature is worth it to you.

I would not want my chip running that hit, even if the voltage is within limits especially on a 212 (and also especially where I live as summertime that would heat up my room like two space heaters, winter time even that would be a lot to me although I also don't mind it running hot in winter because, well it acts as a space heater and it gets just as cool here in the winter time and I don't mind the extra heat then







)

So I know I wrote a lot but the bottom line is this: is pushing getting that much performance difference worth it to you for an extra 1x on the multiplier. That's a question you have to ask yourself and answer.

I'm sorry it's not really a definitive answer but it's because only you can answer that. For me high 80s is like, probably outside my comfort zone especially in the summer. And an extra 1 on the multiplier to push it past 90C is definitely not worth it to me.

But is it worth it to you is the question.

I hope I helped a bit with at least explaining my logic behind that and how I would go about answering it. Sorry it's a long winded reply and I am very sorry for the atrocious sentence structure as I am a writer and editor and I wrote all of this on my phone without fixing or condensing much of it. But this is basically the logic I would follow and the questions I would ask myself.

To also get a better idea of performance difference, I would run a slightly older benchmark like 3dmark11 because there the numbers will be larger and show you a better relative difference than say firestrike where it might not score as high and where a 10 difference on firemark might translate to a 100-1000 (spitballing here again) difference on 3dmark11. Just a better way to gauge relative performance here as the the numbers are overall larger to give you a better metric as again a single or 10 digit bump in firestrike might not tell the whole story of that chip.


----------



## OC-CO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Ok so I'm going to talk about my experience with my ivy to the best of my recollection. I believe I had it overclock 1ghz with not that huge of a bump in voltage and my temps were hitting high 50s/60s. I remember also being worried because one of the cores would always hit a higher temp by a few C and I recall asking questions about that as it worried me that perhaps my heatsink was not seated fully until I learned it's normal for some cores, especially on chips with integrated graphics, to be hotter than other ones.
> 
> So with that said, again to the BEST of my memory. Now that I have a new PC I can overclock that one again and not worry as much about the board fully dying as the PC slots are already dead and took a card with them, I could ovget a definitive answer on my end for temps. Although it's entirely possible that now that my build is just as old that my chip will not cool as well, as someone else said, as a result of possibly the pipes on the heatsink having issues, although that's just speculation until I do that. But because I don't remember my chip ever getting hotter than 70C TOPS, and again I'm on an ivy which runs white a bit hotter than Sandy, *so I still think something is up with your cooler*. Again this is simply from memory but I know for a fact I never ever hit 80 or even got close to it.
> 
> Now with that info there, even though I'm guessing ballpark hee, once again ivy runs hotter than Sandy bridge. However it's possible that with enough of a voltage bump that a Sandy COULD run hotter, I find it somewhat off still.
> 
> So with all of that out of the way, at this point it really depends on what YOU want to do. Are you willing to let that chip run even hotter than it is for that extra 1 on the multiplier? If I were you here's what I would figure out and want to know first:
> 
> First off, I would do benchmarking of the chip at stock and then at the overclock that you know is 100% stable. That's already a very large gap and the difference is probably noticeable.
> 
> Next, if I were trying to boost it that extra 0.1Ghz, first I would want to at most get it benchmark stable so that I could see what the difference in benchmarks scores is there. Is that difference in score even noticeable at that point, and is it worth the voltage and heat bump to me?
> 
> For me personally an extra 100 on the clock after I've already pushed it so high to where the temp is starting to bother me, the difference would in my eyes not be worth it unless it gave me a decent bump in performance. That however is just me, an I'd rather sacrifice a bit of speed and performance to make my chip run SIGNIFICANTLY COOLER. Now if that voltage bump only bumped the temp a couple C I might say sure it's fine. But if it's gonna push you into super high 80s/90? I would not think that would be worth it at all.
> 
> Having said all that it's really up to you. Figure out those benchmarks so you have an idea of relative performance gain an ask yourself "Is X bump in voltage and temperature worth Y performance gain?". That's ultimately what it always boils down to, what you feel comfortable running a chip at. If your goal is to push it as far as you can regardless of temperature or voltage, the answer is probably yes. If your goal is a large increase in performance relative to stock, I'd probably be ok with where it's at now. Or even try to drop the voltage/multiplier ever so slightly as I would not want it that hot (my ryzen hits 75C that's about where I'm comfortable on that chip but that's a completely different architecture). Youve to figure out if much gains X voltage/temperature is worth it to you.
> 
> I would not want my chip running that hit, even if the voltage is within limits especially on a 212 (and also especially where I live as summertime that would heat up my room like two space heaters, winter time even that would be a lot to me although I also don't mind it running hot in winter because, well it acts as a space heater and it gets just as cool here in the winter time and I don't mind the extra heat then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So I know I wrote a lot but the bottom line is this: is pushing getting that much performance difference worth it to you for an extra 1x on the multiplier. That's a question you have to ask yourself and answer.
> 
> I'm sorry it's not really a definitive answer but it's because only you can answer that. For me high 80s is like, probably outside my comfort zone especially in the summer. And an extra 1 on the multiplier to push it past 90C is definitely not worth it to me.
> 
> But is it worth it to you is the question.
> 
> I hope I helped a bit with at least explaining my logic behind that and how I would go about answering it. Sorry it's a long winded reply and I am very sorry for the atrocious sentence structure as I am a writer and editor and I wrote all of this on my phone without fixing or condensing much of it. But this is basically the logic I would follow and the questions I would ask myself.
> 
> To also get a better idea of performance difference, I would run a slightly older benchmark like 3dmark11 because there the numbers will be larger and show you a better relative difference than say firestrike where it might not score as high and where a 10 difference on firemark might translate to a 100-1000 (spitballing here again) difference on 3dmark11. Just a better way to gauge relative performance here as the the numbers are overall larger to give you a better metric as again a single or 10 digit bump in firestrike might not tell the whole story of that chip.


Thank you for that reply, it was fun reading your experience with your CPU, and it was helpful to me for rethinking this a bit.

I'm not really sure if there is anything wrong with my cooler (I'm not sure how to check this btw) because when I installed new fans in my case, I wanted to reapply thermal paste on my CPU as well since I knew I will be OC-ing it. I reapplied the thermal paste with the same method I used before (pea method on the center), and then I pressed down the cooler . One thing to note maybe that my 212 is slightly (very, very little) twisted to the left, but it still covers the whole CPU and I already asked this here before:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1636535/is-it-safe-if-a-cpu-cooler-is-very-slightly-twisted#post_26289680

So I don't think that might be an issue.

Right now I only passed 20 min. with 44 ratio I'm not sure will I be able to pass the 1-6h Prime95 test with the same 1.3V , but I don't mind as long as voltage is <1.34.

EDIT: Also 2 questions
how might I be able to check whether my cooler is faulty or something which causes this much temps

for now I have 3 fans in my case (cable managment is good, or atleast everything is tucked behind, the fans are 2x front and 1x bottom all intake, I have the option to install 1 side (intake) fan and 1 rear (exhaust) fan, would this improve airflow for the CPU at all ? The reason I didn't gave an exhaust fan since it might look weird is because I followed this guide here, since the fans move alot slower than the CPU fan:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1528926/fractal-design-define-r2-r3-r4-r5-and-similar-case-airflow-recommendations


----------



## kmac20

I would say you DEFINITELY NEED to add either an exhaust to the side or rear. You NEED to push hot air out. The side exhaust is right near the CPU and you want to push that hot air away and out from the CPU. You already have enough intake so you're good on that. I wouldn't add any intake and would either add one of the exhaust there or possibly both.

As for seeing about the cooler, do you have another one to install? Even a stock cooler. Cause if you're getting similar temps on a stock cooler as a 212 you know something up with the cooler.

As the other guy said it could be the pipes have an issue. Idk how to test that. But again seems very high to me for a Sandy chip relative to an ivy.


----------



## OC-CO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I would say you DEFINITELY NEED to add either an exhaust to the side or rear. You NEED to push hot air out. The side exhaust is right near the CPU and you want to push that hot air away and out from the CPU. You already have enough intake so you're good on that. I wouldn't add any intake and would either add one of the exhaust there or possibly both.
> 
> As for seeing about the cooler, do you have another one to install? Even a stock cooler. Cause if you're getting similar temps on a stock cooler as a 212 you know something up with the cooler.
> 
> As the other guy said it could be the pipes have an issue. Idk how to test that. But again seems very high to me for a Sandy chip relative to an ivy.


I'll see if adding additional exhaust will make a difference.

Anyway one thing I noticed that when putting on the cooler is that when screwing in the screws, once nut at the back of the motherboard wasn't tightened, so that when I rotated the screw the nut would also rotate, so I'm not sure if this has to do with any of that as the cooler is quite tightened and can't move if I try to twist it, so I think the cooler might be properly seated.

As for the heat pipes, I can't say that I noticed anything on them except tiny bits of previous thermal paste in the corners which I didn't wanted to bother taking a toothpick to clean it.


----------



## kmac20

Well what he was talking about is the inside of them so you'd have no way of knowing.

Make sure it's seated well. Also make sure you tightened the screws like a car tire so screw em all in a bit then finish tightening them like doing every other so that there was even pressure across it.


----------



## OC-CO

Well damn, I just switched from Fixed mode to Offset mode to see if there would be any difference in OC, the settings were the same as in the OP offset +0.005 , turbo +0.004 and the VCore this time jumped to about 1.39-1.4V and this is with LLC 2









Could it just be a bad chip, like I said before I used this chip for years without OC-ing it ?

EDIT: Another question, but would different Prime95 versions make a difference in testing of temps ?

EDIT 2: Well I managed to pass 20 min. of Prime95 v26.6 test on 45 ratio, temps were usually 70+ with the max reaching 78C on 2 Cores 76, and 72C on other ones, so there maybe a bit of difference in P95 versions









From a little research which I did , others seem to say that blend mode or small FFT mode is best for stability testing for sandy bridge , what is the difference with these 2 modes from the one in this thread ?


----------



## OC-CO

Well I'm really glad to say that I passed the Prime 95 test for atleast 1 hour (it's still going as I'm writing this) v26.6, 4.5GHz , 1.35V (Although the vcore was usually around 1.328V with LLC2) and the temps were still the same hovering around 70-74 (I know it could be better, but my goal is to stress test under 80C, which it achieved, and 3 of the cores were 70+C while one was almost always 65-67C).

I'm going to test this for another 2-5h , and if I succeed can I call it stable ?


----------



## kmac20

It's probably stable at that point although an overnight run never hurt anyone. I'd always recommend using the newest revision because I just like to but whatever floats your boat.

I'm currently having Prime95 issues myself as the program itself keeps crashing, not my computer but the program. So idk what's up with that maybe it's a ryzen thing no idea. Gotta figure that one out myself.

On ivy I always prefferred set voltages to offsets as I think it gives you more control and let's you get to the bare minimum required but that's just me.

Those temps sound better, although the top test will hit the CPU harder than blend and hit higher temps. I do that myself to isolate and make sure it's not the ram and to see the max temps it will hit. But again the temps you get in Prime95 are nothing like what you'll get while gaming or doing almost anything else. They're stress tests for a reason. So it it's that hot in p95 which I'd consider decent it will probably not even hit 60 while gaming or even running cinebench.


----------



## OC-CO

6h of the ongoing test , still no problems , crashes, temps exceeding 75C (at the beginning and only then, they hit maximum 78C in around 15min. mark, after that it never hit that temp again and was constantly going from 65-74C).

I'm pushing this to 12h of testing overnight, I'm glad to see the chip is without issues


----------



## Degree

How is OCing with just offset? Is it not recommended since I assume that's what some people call a dirty overclock

Currently running 4.2Ghz using -0.005v offset @ 1.240v, wanting to go higher but I'm not sure if I should start over and do it with turbo boost like the guide.

Thanks!


----------



## OC-CO

12h test passed, no errors , no crashes, no temps exceeding the ones I mentioned before (65-74C hovering).

This was done at 4.5GHz, 1.35V, Prime95 Settings from the OP, I think I might be stable , and now only that is left is reducing voltage until I find the most stable one correct ?


----------



## kmac20

I"d call it stable. Yeah that's what I'd start doing now, bumping it down till p95 crashes it quickly, then upping it back up a bit and running p95 for a few hours once you find the lowest voltage.

As for oc'ing with offsets I've never done it so I cannot help you there.


----------



## OC-CO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I"d call it stable. Yeah that's what I'd start doing now, bumping it down till p95 crashes it quickly, then upping it back up a bit and running p95 for a few hours once you find the lowest voltage.
> 
> As for oc'ing with offsets I've never done it so I cannot help you there.


Got it, thanks for all the help so far kmac


----------



## DarthFK

Right... this is August 2017 and I am still running my 2500k, waiting wither for coffeelake (which isn't) or icelake. I built my system sometimes in 2012,. I think I never took my cooler off yet (Xigmatek Gaia 1283). I tested it in 2012 and since them I was running it @4.2ghz usually (sometimes at stock) and recently thought of bumping it up. It turned out I have an overheating problem @4.3, it seems. My settings are as per the OC sticky, with following exceptions. Offset is +0.005v and Turbo voltage +0.004v, while the Core current etc power is set to 500, which shouldn't be a problem.

Now I am running Prime95 from 8 to 1792 and my temps are 90, 95, 98, 96. Disaster!









Either
1. Do I need to work with (lower) the voltages (or multiplier)?

2. Just a thought - applying new TIM?

3. Both?

Help!!!
P.S. My temps and v are below in the attached pic

CPU4.3.jpg 485k .jpg file


----------



## kmac20

^I would try both and I would use fixed voltage to find the lowest possible stable voltage and then switch over to offset if thats what you wanna do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC-CO*
> 
> Got it, thanks for all the help so far kmac


No problem. I've been perusing this thread so that I can overclock my 3570k again once I can get a new board maybe, or maybe just leave it at stock since I wont be using it as my main rig for gaming anymore.


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> How is OCing with just offset? Is it not recommended since I assume that's what some people call a dirty overclock
> 
> Currently running 4.2Ghz using -0.005v offset @ 1.240v, wanting to go higher but I'm not sure if I should start over and do it with turbo boost like the guide.
> 
> Thanks!


I wouldn't say its a dirty overclock since most Z68/Z77 boards didn't come with additional turbo voltage. Using offset and turbo together allows you to adjust both your idle Vcore and your Full Load Vcore. If you use offset only, then you are stuck with what ever idle vcore you get after stabilizing your full load vcore.


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> ^I would try both and I would use fixed voltage to find the lowest possible stable voltage and then switch over to offset if thats what you wanna do.


Kmac20 thanks. I am ashamed to admit it, but I made a rookie mistake of not checking on my PC lately (moving house, etc) and didn't even check it insides before posting my previous cry for help. It turned out that my case was relatively dusty, the rear fan (right next to the cooler) simply died (was glowing the blue led and making an impression it was alive, but not spinning) and the cooler itself was super(!) dusty between the fan and fins - all classical examples of what one shouldn't allow in a computer

I've "cleaned house", applied thermal paste (spread method - its a direct contact cooler and I have this weird feeling spread of paste would be better than pea size drop, idk, set the CPU to to 4.2Ghz, Offset 0.005v, turbo 0.004v. It's running Prime95 (8-1792) right now. CPU-Z reports 1.360v, HWMonitor same (and VID 1.381v). After 33min of P95 the temps are 70-77C.

However, from these nights of worried dreams)) I remembered the time of E4300, which I could run overclocked and undervolted at the same time and keep it cool. I am thinking if I could, in the same manner, lower the temps on my i5-2500k even further and (hopefully) keep it OC stable by "undervolting."

Any advise from you (and other forum members on what should I try - what specific fixed.voltages+turboV+CPU.PLL.voltage *(currently 1.832V!!!)*?

In the meantime have a nice long weekend!


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:
Originally Posted by kmac20 View Post

^I would try both and I would use fixed voltage to find the lowest possible stable voltage and then switch over to offset if thats what you wanna do.

Kmac20 thanks. I am ashamed to admit it, but I made a rookie mistake of not checking on my PC lately (moving house, etc) and didn't even check it insides before posting my previous cry for help. It turned out that my case was relatively dusty, the rear fan (right next to the cooler) simply died (was glowing the blue led and making an impression it was alive, but not spinning) and the cooler itself was super(!) dusty between the fan and fins - all classical examples of what one shouldn't allow in a computer

I've "cleaned house", applied thermal paste (spread method - its a direct contact cooler and I have this weird feeling spread of paste would be better than pea size drop, idk, set the CPU to to 4.2Ghz, Offset 0.005v, turbo 0.004v. It's running Prime95 (8-1792) right now. CPU-Z reports 1.360v, HWMonitor same (and VID 1.381v). After 33min of P95 the temps are 70-77C.

However, from these nights of worried dreams)) I remembered the time of E4300, which I could run overclocked and undervolted at the same time and keep it cool. I am thinking if I could, in the same manner, lower the temps on my i5-2500k even further and (hopefully) keep it OC stable by "undervolting."

Any advise from you (and other forum members on what should I try - what specific fixed.voltages+turboV+CPU.PLL.voltage (currently 1.832V!!!)?

In the meantime have a nice long weekend!smile.gif


----------



## DarthFK

Oops, double posted from yesterday by accident. Don't know how to request a delete


----------



## DarthFK

Hi,

After cleaning my computer and replacing/then repairing a fan, temps went to a sort of ok state, from 98C to about 72 on Prime95 load. So, I focused on keeping my 2500k @4.2Ghz while attempting to lower temps.

I did see negative offset for vcore in BIOS, but I've tried a different approach for now - lowering fixed voltage. From 1.3v, I am now running @4.2Ghz, fixed vcore 1.275v, turbo 0.004v, and I lowered the PLL to 1.726v (it was 1.832v on auto).

On Asrock Z77 extreme 4 I see that turbo is either auto or positive (starting 0.004v and up), so I am not sure how this can be lowered.

My goal is to lower temps @4.2Ghz, although of course a lot depends on cooling and other factors. I have a Lancool K63 case with two 140mm intake @1200rpm, two 140mm on top (one 1200rpm another 1000rpm) and one in the back 120mm @1200rpm. Cooler is Xigmatek Gaia (with 3 direct contact pipes & one 800-1500rpm pwm fan).

I started with @4.2Ghz/1.3vcore / Turbo0.004v/PLL on auto (1.832v) and had 66--72-72-71 on Prime95 load.
Now it's @4.2Ghz/1.275vcore/Turbo0.004v/PLL1.726 - and temps are 62--68-69-67 on Prime95 load.

It seems to me an improvement, but I am afraid it is mainly motivated by weather (actually the temps got lower over the testing period)

So, I am a bit unsure what (if anything) can I do to lower temps - what voltages should I try to lower temps? Any suggestions? How is this working with negative offset?


----------



## kazuya05

Hello friends;
asrock user for a long time I do not get into bios operations much, but I noticed during formatting that the full screen is not cropped at the edge of the biopsy bios, it does not come in full screen.
Is there a setting for this?


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazuya05*
> 
> Hello friends;
> asrock user for a long time I do not get into bios operations much, but I noticed during formatting that the full screen is not cropped at the edge of the biopsy bios, it does not come in full screen.
> Is there a setting for this?


kazuya05 - I think it would useful to consider posting your question in a different thread, since this is the overclocking thread for Sandy Bride/Ivy bridge CPU on AsRock MB. Otherwise, I am also not sure what you mean by formatting (what's the relation to bios and overclock) and full screen not cropped (what? where?). You can't format in BIOS. Biopsy is a medical term. Well, perhaps you can take a picture of whatever computer issue and post here and someone will direct you to the right thread, unless this is a joke.


----------



## kazuya05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> kazuya05 - I think it would useful to consider posting your question in a different thread, since this is the overclocking thread for Sandy Bride/Ivy bridge CPU on AsRock MB. Otherwise, I am also not sure what you mean by formatting (what's the relation to bios and overclock) and full screen not cropped (what? where?). You can't format in BIOS. Biopsy is a medical term. Well, perhaps you can take a picture of whatever computer issue and post here and someone will direct you to the right thread, unless this is a joke.


: D Google translate
evening picture sender


----------



## kazuya05

bios cuts the edges of the screen like in the picture what I mean, it's like this.
there is a setting for it to be full screen?


----------



## DarthFK

[quote bios cuts the edges of the screen like in the picture what I mean, it's like this.
there is a setting for it to be full screen?[/quote]

Ok, I didn't check my BIOS on that yet. However, while I understanding that you have a problem with BIOS not covering the whole screen (hopefully you don't have it in Windows) and probably this is the only thread you found on your motherboard specifically, but this is still this not the right place/thread to address your problem, unfortunately, in my opinion.
This thread is about overclocking your Intel processor on your AsRock motherboard. While I presume you had no where else to go, I still really doubt the problem has something to do with BIOS (I would guess that most probably this is not a BIOS problem). I would suggest you post your questions in the Monitors part of the forum - I was also thinking if you should post it in AsRock Motherboard, but I really doubt that the this problem is caused by BIOS and MB. Most probably the problem is related to the lack of (proper) drivers, so check if you have the proper drivers installed (Samsung from your monitor) + update your video card drivers and post in the Monitors if the problem persists after drivers install. Sorry about your problem. I hope you solve it!
Anyone else would like to come with some suggestions about the right path to go/thing to do?


----------



## Bubba91873

Is This Para-Normal?

What Would You Do Next?

During all tests:
Highest temp recorded = 62c
Lowest temp recorded = 21c

Using only air cooling

During 8 hour stress test:
Highest temp = 61c - 59c programs report 2 different values as seen in pics below.

Photos:
















Followed test guidelines from page 1 to the letter.
Used offset 0.005v & turbo 0.004v tyo achieve a stable 4.5ghz

Used the formula from all tests to come up with an added value of:
offset = 0.010v
turbo = 0.034v
LLC = Level 4

Ran an 8 hour stress test at 4.5 ghz but used the added volts I wanted to use to get to 4.6ghz:
Passed it no problems.

BIOS Settings:







The problem I was having before adding more voltages & running the 8 hour stress test was as I said above is that I could not get the computer to boot
to 4.6ghz, was getting a BSOD "Machine Check Error"
Tried 4.7ghz 1st before the BSOD & got a black screen "Machine Check Error" in grey letters.

After passing the 8 hour test, I rebooted back to bios:
1. changed LLC to level 5 ( I had read that higher LLC produced more Vcore and wanted to keep it around 1.35v
2. changed multiplier to 4.6ghz
3. the added voltages from above now allowed me to boot into windows 7
4. ran a test for 20 mins no errors or warnings. No long stress test performed yet.


So what would you do now or change if you were me ?

My computer specs:
Antec 300 latest version case - really HIGH airflow with BGears Fans
4x 120mm case fans Bgears brand
1x 140mm case fan Bgears brand
1x 90mm case fan Bgears brand

Asrock Extreme6 B3 Mobo - 6 years old
i5 2500k CPU - 6 years old
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo cooler
( reseated the CPU and cooler 5 days ago prior to OC )
( used the pea amount of Arctic Silver Thermal paste and spread it evenly across the cpu using coffee filtersas to leave no residue or debris. )

EVGA 660 2 gig VRAM
32 gig G-Skill low profile RAM 9-9-9-24 @ 2n with 1.5v XMP profile 1.
1 500 gig standard HD
1 160 gig standard HD
1 Blue Ray burner - LG
1 DVD/CD Multi combo burner - LG
Asus Sound card - 192khz

EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2 220-G2-0750-XR 80+ GOLD 750W Fully Modular
JonnyGURU Recommended Award 9.8 out of 10
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017

So what would you do now or change if you were me ? Any help or suggestions are welcomed.Thank you.


----------



## Bubba91873

It is currently sitting at 4.6 ghz with air cooling & offset mode.
Vcore is at 1.36v highest
VID is at 1.391v highest
offset is at 0.010v
additional turbo is at 0.034v
LLC dropped to level 5

At idle just browsing the net atm the highest temp is being reported as 2 different numbers
HWMonitor says 49c Max
Realtemp says 44c Max

Have not done anymore then a 20 min stress test at 4.6ghz

8 hour stress at 4.5ghz passed using the above additional volts with no errors or warnings and everything looking normal/good.


----------



## boGardoN

Does anyone know why I don't have any of the "Load optimized" and "advanced turbo" auto-overclock options in my UEFI BIOS? Is there some button that shows more advanced settings?

Specs:
Asrock Z68 Extreme4 P2.23
Intel i7-3770K


----------



## DarthFK

Sorry for such a late reply. Your HWinfo and realtemp seem close enough, as I look at max temps, which is the most important reading imo. This is software reading on both, so, I would expect a difference due to "interpretation" by software.
Just in case, I would touch the heatpipes or heatsink to have a feel if the temps are reported ok. If it's too hot, then you might have a problem with the reporting diode. If not your (noisy cooling is doing a great job.
As to what would I do - if you want safe temps and less noise, try to lower rpm to the point the CPU doesn't go much over 75-79/80. If not - man!!! I would jump of joy if I had such temps. After stabilizing and more testing, I switched to fixed voltages to "underclock" my 2500k and got it now at 4.2Ghz at fixed vcore 1.265v, turbo 0.004v PLL 1.709v and LLC lev 2 (or 3) and my temps were 60-66-67-65c. Going up would've increased the temps, but I didn't try - just got a 2600k hoping it would last till next gen CPUs in 2018 and started testing. Well, I am really unhappy I did - out of 13 tests, 5 freezes, 4 BSODs, temps up to 89-91c on Prime. I have it now @4.2Ghz, offset 0.005v, turbo 0.004, pll 1.808, LLC lev.3 and my temps are 75-82-84-77c after 1hrs Prime95 test from page 1







And that after adding one more fan for a push pull on my Xiggy Gaia.
Hoping all is well with the mob, just enjoy it, nice results!!!


----------



## DarthFK

P.S. my previous reply was to Bubba, of course.


----------



## DarthFK

Ok. another bummer. Need HELP!!!

*The PC begins to stutter when I start CPU-Z or HWinfo after startup*. It kind of sometimes "stabilizes" later, without stutter, although sometimes the stutter is back (mouse moves in jumps, games stutter, etc). The behavior is weird.

PC: i5 2500K, Asrock z77 extreme4, Corsair DDR3 XMP @933.2Mhz/CL9 (same behavior if I set it to 800, so RAM is not the problem and I MemTested it, it's ok), Sapphire RX580, SSD SandDiskIIUltra 960Gb, 2xHDD 4Tb, Seasonic X PSU 750W.

The problem appears both when the PC is at stock and when it's overclocked (which is usual, now including) to 4.2GHz with fixed vcore at 1.290v, turbo 0.004v, LLC level 3, SpeedStep is ENABLED and C1E also (while other C states are Disabled). However, both software report that the CPU is clocked to @4.2GHz without going down to 1.6Ghz, but that Vcore does fluctuate between 1.008v and 1.320v!!! The problem is, the CPU is not going down to 1.6GHz, but the voltages are - and I think this makes it stutter. But sometimes later after startup load it works, though still doesn't go back to 1.6Ghz.

I have recently shortly experimented with an 2600K, but decided not go with it. Couldn't go over 4.2Ghz, got lots of BSODs trying to go over to 4.3Ghz. After that I disassembled the whole PC, reassembled it with PSU vent facing downwards (previously ventilator was taking air from within the case), put my old reliable 2500K back and clean installed Windows.

It worked as supposed to, but then I felt that it wasn't working smooth anymore. I placed my PSU upside down again (vent up), but it didn't help. Moreover, my DVDRW is no longer seen in BIOS (I haven't checked that, but presume it lost power, as it doesn't open now - regardless this shouldn't have such an effect on the CPU). I checked all cabling (except DVDRW

So now I am wondering:
1. Either this is Windows? How on earth reading from CPU (software reading from a diode?) could interfere with it? And drop voltages, but not speed?
2. Or some contacts shorted in the PSU after dust blowing and these permutations, so that CPU doesn't get the right voltage? (unlikely, according to readings, but...)
3. A degrading MB?

Anyone knowledgeable with an informed opinion?

Thanks.
P.S. Oh and the problem is solved if I disable SpeedStep and C1E and set it fixed to 4.2Ghz. Hm?!


----------



## kmac20

Have you tried reinstalling Windows to see if it is Windows? Or running a live version of Linux?

Sounds like the board to me but thats just a guess at this point.


----------



## DarthFK

Hi kmac20. Wow, that was speedy - thanks for your reply!
Yep on Windows. This is my second reinstall, but during first I thought it was a faulty Windows install and didn't check voltages. So, I suspect the board. I'll be killed by everyone in the house if I reinstall it again
On Linux - I am not too knowledgeable how can I determine MoBo stability in a live version of Linux. What should I do? (I think I had a live linux somewhere around)


----------



## DarthFK

Well, problem "solved". Today I had time and checked the cabling, and still had that problem. Tried a Titanfall2 match and had a crash to desktop. Then checked the AMD drivers (RX580) and updated them to latest and while clean-installing the drivers, I got a Windows update. Then, after restart, another. I restarted again. One update was for amd-64 machines (?!) and another for adobe flash, both via Windows updates. Now, I opened CPU-Z and HWinfo and... all was well, no stuttering, CPU was reported to fall to 1.6Ghz and go up to 4.2Ghz, as expected. The stuttering on Desktop might have been either Windows of drivers, apparently. Go figure. These trivial things... and I was almost considering to upgrade at once with an 8700k (or 8600k and later the VGA) at today's crazy prices.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> Well, problem "solved". Today I had time and checked the cabling, and still had that problem. Tried a Titanfall2 match and had a crash to desktop. Then checked the AMD drivers (RX580) and updated them to latest and while clean-installing the drivers, I got a Windows update. Then, after restart, another. I restarted again. One update was for amd-64 machines (?!) and another for adobe flash, both via Windows updates. Now, I opened CPU-Z and HWinfo and... all was well, no stuttering, CPU was reported to fall to 1.6Ghz and go up to 4.2Ghz, as expected. The stuttering on Desktop might have been either Windows of drivers, apparently. Go figure. These trivial things... and I was almost considering to upgrade at once with an 8700k (or 8600k and later the VGA) at today's crazy prices.


I wouldn't worry too much about that driver saying "AMD". AMD owns the x86-64 instruction set, and licenses it to intel since HP and Intels I64 architecture flopped hard. It's just a licensing thing, and AMDs name is still on the instructions.


----------



## DarthFK

Thanks. I actually was more curious as to the relation of the amd to my fix, but whatever this was it sorted my problem. Your info explains it now better. Thanks again.
Going into details - I guess AMD x86-64 update or maybe new grpahic drivers did it, although I suspect the Windows Update w AMDx86-64 - jumping from one relatively new version of AMD VGA drivers (17.7.2) to a newer one (17.11.1) shouldn't have produced stuttering only when CPU-Z and HWinfo were started and reading the temp data, unless there was some sort of conflict with AMD Graphics drivers specifically, which is not impossible, but seems to me less likely (vcore/clock speed behavior wouldn't have been as it was, I think - and that's why the amd x86-64 update came up, I presume. maybe there were other conflicts as well and they patch it up). So, I still I suspect it was Windows induced conflict, maybe due to that Fall Creators Upgrade that came in just recently and wasn't there before I reinstalled the Windows and stuttering started (after all updates and upgrades were done). This just came to my mind, although I should have included that as the first reason on the troubleshooting option, oh well getting older, like my rig


----------



## zipper17

@Bubba91873

If you encounter bsod before adding voltage, that's a common in overclock, usually that's mean you need to start increase the cpu voltage more. There are several different error bsod code that you should look into too.

increase the cpu voltage/vcore (notch by notch) to stabilize >4.6ghz, until you find the most stable during stress tests & gaming, No Error/Bsod. If your system reach the stability, increase multiplier and add voltage again, if you want overclock further.

Anyone who overclock their CPU and want to know if stable or not, The real answer is only by Running the stress tests/Prime95 for longer hours, that's what really determine if your settings are really stable or not. After that, Playing some games with heavily CPU bound, that also can determine your cpu stability. Keep tuning the settings. Stability test is a long process, you probably would encounter crash/error/bsod after months or so, and would try to find & solve the problem again.

Also Keep monitoring your temperature, <85C is the most tolerance.


----------



## kamild1996

Thank you a lot for the guide! Yesterday I got myself a second hand i5 3570k and I tried my might in overclocking it quickly on an ASRock P67 Pro3. Stable at 4.3 GHz (Prime95 spikes temps up to 75C), but at 4.4 GHz it spits out bluescreens. I'll spend more time on that tomorrow, trying to manipulate voltages in order to get more stability, although I suspect my cooler is going to limit me a bit (I might use an oldie Scythe Infinity, but I'm waiting for the LGA1150 mounting kit).
It's quite fun actually, especially since it's the first such modern CPU I'm trying to overclock (the previous one was a Q6600, lol)


----------



## kmac20

Ah I still have my 3570k. If my motherboard wasn't half dead (dead PCIE slots due in my opinion to a power surge from an old crappy PSU that I snlince replaced) I wouldn't have even done a new build. I am attempting to buy a second hand one here on the OCN marketplace. I turned it all back to default once the PCIE slots died to make sure I could still keep using it until my Ryzen build (didn't want any problems as it was my only PC till the newer build, and I use my PC for EVERYTHING from gaming to watching 'TV', sports and films to gaming).

Now that I have a new rig once I get a fully Workin Mobo I'll be back to over clocking it. But it's been so long I hope I remember the intracacies and subtleties









I remember being in the 1ghz club (on my 212+ Evo) so there's that.

Happy over clocking to everyone.


----------



## DarthFK

Oh, man. That was my fear several posts ago, that my z77 died. But, kmac20, if it helps, I found a guy on Craigslist selling a seemingly decent mobo nearby, in NJ, over Washington Bridge, and since your sig says you seem to also be in NY, I though I'd let you know. The price is a bit steep for a used mobo though, @100$
https://newyork.craigslist.org/jsy/sop/d/asus-maximus-gene-intel-zmatx/6376911888.html

Also Pacificgeeks seem to have brand new AsRock z77 extreme4 and others, e.g:
http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?id=1032841&C=-1&S=-1


----------



## kamild1996

Got it stable at 4,4 GHz by upping the vcore voltage, and it seems like this is the limit for this one. At 4,5 GHz it spits out random bluescreens on boot that nobody knows what to do with (ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY, UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP, CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED), and raising voltages doesn't seem to do anything. Well, I'm happy with 4,4 GHz anyway


----------



## DarthFK

Yes, I think the presence of all three BSODs is due to OC. I'd say 4.4Ghz is pretty good on air. I got my 2500k stable @4.2Ghz on a three heatpipes air cooler (Xigmatek Gaia) w push-pull, which is surprising, since I was able to hit 4.2Ghz even with one fan before. Well your 4.4ghz sounds great, if the voltages & temps stay ok. Can you tell us about those - vcore (etc) and temps? Do you use Prime95, HWmonitor or RealTemp or something else?


----------



## kmac20

That actually would be a decent board because I want to make an HTPC, but 100$, is that guy joking?

"Price is CASH firm, fair, and final based on EBAY and Amazon trends.
No deliveries and no trades. Do not expect a reply to any haggling.."

Literally won't even respond to an offer if I made him what I would consider a fair one. I hate people who have no ability to think critically about the value of somethign and base it off of listings on ebay. There could be a million 1155 boards listed on ebay for 100$, but if no one is buying them then they could be priced at 10 grand and it wouldn't matter. 100$ for a board with a dead socket for years now, get outta hereeee.

That is a good board, and I think you for the link. But that guy's price is just way too ridiculous. Like, I bet that board was about 150$ 5+ years ago when it was new. No way I'd pay that much for it now. Maybe when it stays up for sale for another 2 years he'll drop the price down to 90$. Damn I really would have bought that too if he was up to hearing actual fair offers. But just because you paid X for a PC part FIVE YEARS AGO doesn't mean its still worth that 5 years later. As we all know on this forums PC parts advance rapidly and it tanks the value of newer stuff pretty rapidly. Especially on a socket that is like 4 gens behind.

Thanks again though I really appreciate it.

I'm talking with someone here on the forum to buy a board. For about 30$. Unfortunately its full sized ATX.but whatever. It's a really good ASUS and isn't overpriced by 80$.

Edit: I actually just found another one on CL which is a bit closer to a fair price, AND its itx, so I may try to barter this guy down to like 40-50$. But I"m able to see into the future and know he'll write back almost word for word "This board is going for 300$ NEW online, so I think my price is fair."

Yeah, and I got my new top of the line Asrock x370 Taichi for 175$. And thats for a current generation CPU. Get outta here with the "Its listed for 250-300$ on ebay/amazon." Yeah and a box of expired cereal that doesn't exist anymore goes for 250$ also


----------



## kamild1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> Can you tell us about those - vcore (etc) and temps? Do you use Prime95, HWmonitor or RealTemp or something else?


Used Prime95 (with settings from OP) and HWMonitor. Changed parameters:
- Vcore (turbo boost): +0,016 V
- VTT: 1,077 V
- DRAM: 1,620 V

Stress tested with Prime95 for around 2 hours, temps didn't seem to exceed ~82C, which I'd say is pretty good on my wimpy cooler (which is apparently on similar level as Scythe Tatsumi, according to this graph). I didn't check the temps during gaming yet, though I don't really have any CPU-heavy games installed (only CS:GO and TF2 atm).


----------



## DarthFK

Thanks!
You know, graphs are only indicative to me, as the real life performance might be different. On paper my Xigmatek Gaia should outperform Noctua U12 or C12 or other in cooling an OCd CPU, according to the Frostytech review, but... the reality... I'm getting 4.2Ghz with temps in high 70C - low 80C. It may the the time/degradation, and it's silicon lottery anyway, some of us get a chip that can OC higher on air, some don't.
Out of curiosity I'll try replicating some of your settings on my 2500k, just for fun and see if I can hold it stable there and the temps that I get. After looking at your settings, I have to admit that I wasn't probably very cautious about VTT in the guide. I didn't see it mentioned there, I think. I'm not gonna touch it yet, at least not before I check the guide again.
So, here we go, my Xiggy 2xFans are set to Auto in BIOS, case is very well ventilated (2x140mm mesh front - 2x140mm top - 1x120mm rear) and I'll let you know what I was able to pull


----------



## DarthFK

Well, just go figure...

As per my previous post, I just attempted a 4.4Ghz OC (went from 42 to 44 multiplier in BIOS, made sure that Spread Spectrum is disabled, made sure Vcore is Offset +0.005v, increased TurboV from +0.004v to +0.012v, lowered CPU PLL from 1.832v to 1.726v just for my own pleasure, checked that RAM is at XMP [email protected] voltage (@1.65v). All nice, save and exit. Ran Prime95 for 45min and temps are perfect 66-72-74-71.

But... finally I noticed that all my software CPU-Z, HWmonitor and Speccy, all of it report(ed) that the CPU is running a 42 multiplier @100% load! Not 44?! What, on earth???

I went into BIOS and checked - the multi is on 44, everything is as reported above. Restart windows, run Prime, CPU-Z, etc and... the same problem.

Then I cleared CMOS. After booting, CPU-Z and HWinfo reported my 2500k multiplier as 16-37 (it should have been 16-52 regardless, stock or not). Moreover, stock speed was 3.4GHz (should have been 3.3GHz). OK, so I go into BIOS again, set the CPU to 44 multi, Vcore offset +0.005v, Turbo +0.012v, CPU PLL 1.726v, RAM on XMP (1866) and auto voltage. Restart and all runs as supposed to. Temps after 60min of Prime95 are 67-75-76-73C. Granted, my current ambient is probably around 16C, so that could be the explanation (previous ambient was about 25C in summer probably).

I again think that the board is acting;0 But, hey, I never had this chip so cool and my BIOS was always updated. I am not going to complain about it now Thanks kamil for your info, it motivated me))


----------



## zipper17

If you have cpu ivybridge and up,

there is also indicator for Cpu stability after OC in the Windows Event Viewer that's called WHEA error

make sure you don't have any of WHEA error, usually that's mean you need more vcore

you can look whats about whea in the thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


----------



## kamild1996

Small correction - +0,016 V was enough to pass Prime95 for 2 hours, but wasn't enough to keep it stable in the long run, I've had random freezes and lots of those WHEA errors. I had to keep rising the voltage, now I'm at +0,029 V and it looks like I'm on the right track, been fine for 3 days. If not, I'll just get it higher again


----------



## syl1979

You can try to push the voltage so that you go up to 1.38v in load , it was recommended safe voltage.

I can get my 2500K at 4.6ghz with reasonable temps on air with that


----------



## kamild1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> You can try to push the voltage so that you go up to 1.38v in load , it was recommended safe voltage.
> 
> I can get my 2500K at 4.6ghz with reasonable temps on air with that


I'm worried about temps, I'm currently at around 1.321-1.326 V according to HWMonitor, and my CPU apparently can reach 70C when _loading_ modded Minecraft...
And sadly, the capacitors around the socket do not let me mount the Scythe Infinity cooler on it the right way - I could probably mount it if I rotated it 90/270 degrees, so it takes the air from below the cooler and takes it upwards. I'm thinking if that would be reliable - I do have an excessive amount of fans on the case (2 intake on the front, 1 exhaust on the back + 2 exhaust on the top), maybe that could work?

E: Hey nevermind, I thought the caps will block it, but after close and careful investigation, I noticed the cooler won't actually reach those (it's very close, but no direct impact). So I installed it in, raised the Vcore by 3 notches, and even now my temps are still around 15C lower than they used to be. Getting that VTMS kit was a good idea


----------



## The Wannabe

I finally decided to upgrade my i5 2500k after 6 years, I had it on a mild @4.0GHz OC (I wasted so much of it's potential) and I bought an i7 2600k. Yes, I know I should went with the 3770k but the difference was $56 for very little gain over the 2600k, however had I known that the pcie 3.0 on my motherboard was only enabled when using an ivy bridge cpu, I would have gone with the 3770k, sadly I found out that fact way too late.

Anyways, I have been trying to oc my 2600k using this guide for 5 hours and I finally managed to get my 2600k to a stable 4.6GHz @ v1.36~1.37, Offset 0.005v and turbo at 0.031v, had to set CPU LLC on level 2 btw, level 3 just wasn't enough at all during all attempts. The cooler I'm using is a Noctua NH-D15, temps are at 30c on idle and rise up to 60c under full load (it only hit 70c once during one of the prime tests).

This is after 2 hours of running Prime's blend test. (it has been stable for 2.5 hours now)


Thank you o7.


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Wannabe*
> 
> I finally decided to upgrade my i5 2500k after 6 years, I had it on a mild @4.0GHz OC (I wasted so much of it's potential) and I bought an i7 2600k. Yes, I know I should went with the 3770k but the difference was $56 for very little gain over the 2600k, however had I known that the pcie 3.0 on my motherboard was only enabled when using an ivy bridge cpu, I would have gone with the 3770k, sadly I found out that fact way too late.
> 
> Anyways, I have been trying to oc my 2600k using this guide for 5 hours and I finally managed to get my 2600k to a stable 4.6GHz @ v1.36~1.37, Offset 0.005v and turbo at 0.031v, had to set CPU LLC on level 2 btw, level 3 just wasn't enough at all during all attempts. The cooler I'm using is a Noctua NH-D15, temps are at 30c on idle and rise up to 60c under full load (it only hit 70c once during one of the prime tests).
> 
> This is after 2 hours of running Prime's blend test. (it has been stable for 2.5 hours now)
> 
> 
> Thank you o7.


I recently bought an 2600k for an ok price and was able to get it to 4.3GHz on my Xigmatek Gaia (it's a 3 direct contact pipes air cooler - I have 2 stock 120mm fans @1600rpm in push-pull there) with something like 1.35v. Not a Noctua though The case is Lancool K-63, very well ventilated. Since the PC is used for gaming and my kid uploads some of his youtube videos and that's about it, I didn't see much difference to my cooler running 2500k and sold the 2600k these days. Now, I bought a new case (doing the upgrade path approach







)) to either 8xxxk or even 9xxxk or maybe a full turn to amd with upcoming 2xxx CPUs) and I plan on buying an 240mm AIO/CLC very soon, so I think that I start regretting selling the 2600k. It was running 75-81 at about 20C ambient @4.3GHz, while my 2500k runs lower than that @4.4Ghz. So, looking at your temps of 60C under Prime load - these are matter of concern!!! They are too low














Joking of course man. Very nice temps! Lucky you! Enjoy it!
P.S. I think I would have even tried a 4.7-4.8Ghz since anything under 75C is more than safe and revert to 4.6GHz in summer.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Wannabe*
> 
> IYes, I know I should went with the 3770k but the difference was $56 for very little gain over the 2600k, however had I known that the pcie 3.0 on my motherboard was only enabled when using an ivy bridge cpu, I would have gone with the 3770k, sadly I found out that fact way too late.
> 
> Thank you o7.


Very few games show any difference at all between PCIE 2 and 3, and those that do, ususally only 1% on average. I wouldn't really sweat THAT aspect of it. Sandy Bridge is aging remarkably well, but it is aging, newer platforms in the same i5-i7 market would make a much larger difference in gaming than PCIE version...and even then, it very well may not be worth the price of a whole new system. I think you made a smart move.


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Very few games show any difference at all between PCIE 2 and 3, and those that do, ususally only 1% on average. I wouldn't really sweat THAT aspect of it. Sandy Bridge is aging remarkably well, but it is aging, newer platforms in the same i5-i7 market would make a much larger difference in gaming than PCIE version...and even then, it very well may not be worth the price of a whole new system. I think you made a smart move.


Indeed. If The Wannabe wants a good review on the 2600k (and 2500k) vs modern CPUs, this si a serious one:
https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2867-intel-i7-2600k-2017-benchmark-vs-7700k-1700-more?showall=1


----------



## The Wannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> I recently bought an 2600k for an ok price and was able to get it to 4.3GHz on my Xigmatek Gaia (it's a 3 direct contact pipes air cooler - I have 2 stock 120mm fans @1600rpm in push-pull there) with something like 1.35v. Not a Noctua though The case is Lancool K-63, very well ventilated. Since the PC is used for gaming and my kid uploads some of his youtube videos and that's about it, I didn't see much difference to my cooler running 2500k and sold the 2600k these days. Now, I bought a new case (doing the upgrade path approach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )) to either 8xxxk or even 9xxxk or maybe a full turn to amd with upcoming 2xxx CPUs) and I plan on buying an 240mm AIO/CLC very soon, so I think that I start regretting selling the 2600k. It was running 75-81 at about 20C ambient @4.3GHz, while my 2500k runs lower than that @4.4Ghz. So, looking at your temps of 60C under Prime load - these are matter of concern!!! They are too low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking of course man. Very nice temps! Lucky you! Enjoy it!
> P.S. I think I would have even tried a 4.7-4.8Ghz since anything under 75C is more than safe and revert to 4.6GHz in summer.


Thank you









I spent the last 2 months preparing myself to make a full upgrade to the 8700k but after doing extensive research, I found that the gains in games were minimal, it was all up to the GPU, so in the end I decided to squeeze out a bit more out of my Sandy Bridge platform and went ahead with upgrading the cpu and gpu (had an EVGA 770 Classified before, bought a Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1070 a couple of days ago, next I'm going to upgrade the my ram to 16GB, 8GB just isn't enough anymore with many of today's games and applications. I can't find the used ones I want locally so unfortunately I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and buy "new, but old in age" 2x8GB DDR3s, the crazy thing is they cost as much as DDR4s!! like ***.

Yeah selling that 2600k was a big mistake, the temps you mentioned are what you would often see with the 8700k even with some of the best and most expensive cooling solutions out there lol. You just needed a better cooler and perhaps a better thermal paste with it, also in case you didn't know this, always spread it across the cpu surface, don't just put a pea in the middle, it could take weeks and sometimes even months to fully spread on it's own, and if the base of the cooler isn't smooth like your Xigmatek or my old hyper 212, then you MUST spread the thermal paste on the cpu before installing the heatsink.

I was using a 7 years old cooler master hyper 212 plus (a cooler as legendary as the SB CPUs themselves imo), it's pretty similar to your Zigmatek but had 4 direct contact copper pipes, also using 2x120mm fans at full speed, at 4GHz it was giving me 30c at idle and 55c at full load, it would have kept my current OC near or at the optimal max temperatures during load but it wouldn't have been enough at all in the summer heat so I had to get a better cooler, the AIO options available to me were awful and honestly I could never get myself to trust AIO liquid coolers inside my case, just wouldn't be able to sleep lol, luckily I had a friend selling a brand new Noctua NH-D15 cheaper than any air or liquid cooler on the market right now so I had to grab it, and as you can see it's doing an amazing job! it's a huge step up from my old hyper 212 and it's fans are practically silent at full 1500rpm.

I tried to go with 4.8 and 4.7 but no matter what I did, they just wouldn't last a full hour under testing without a BSOD, it seems that my 2600k is more power hungry than usual and I didn't wanna up the voltage to 1.4v, considering that my MB is 6 years old and it has endured a lot of abuse, it's not a brand new system and I don't wanna push my luck with it, I just want it to give me one or two more years, just enough time to see how AMD does with Ryzen+ and Ryzen2 in terms of clock speeds, because that's the only thing keeping Intel on top right now specially in gaming.
Quote:


> Very few games show any difference at all between PCIE 2 and 3, and those that do, ususally only 1% on average. I wouldn't really sweat THAT aspect of it. Sandy Bridge is aging remarkably well, but it is aging, newer platforms in the same i5-i7 market would make a much larger difference in gaming than PCIE version...and even then, it very well may not be worth the price of a whole new system. I think you made a smart move.


@inedenimadam Yeah I know the difference is minimal, it just irks me quite a bit, just psychologically speaking it would have felt more like an actual upgrade going from 2500k to 3770k , adding a piece of hardware that gave my system a "new" feature aside from 8HTs. But performance wise, I am satisfied with my purchase








Quote:


> Indeed. If The Wannabe wants a good review on the 2600k (and 2500k) vs modern CPUs, this si a serious one:
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2867-intel-i7-2600k-2017-benchmark-vs-7700k-1700-more?showall=1


Yeah thank you, I have already went through a lot of these in the last couple of months after CL was released, aside from benchmark scores, SB still does just fine in gaming with the right GPU, that's why I ended up getting the 2600k and pairing it with a GTX 1070 instead of going for a full upgrade, it should be more than enough for a couple more years







(fingers crossed)


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Wannabe*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the last 2 months preparing myself to make a full upgrade to the 8700k but after doing extensive research, I found that the gains in games were minimal, it was all up to the GPU, so in the end I decided to squeeze out a bit more out of my Sandy Bridge platform and went ahead with upgrading the cpu and gpu (had an EVGA 770 Classified before, bought a Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1070 a couple of days ago, next I'm going to upgrade the my ram to 16GB, 8GB just isn't enough anymore with many of today's games and applications. I can't find the used ones I want locally so unfortunately I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and buy "new, but old in age" 2x8GB DDR3s, the crazy thing is they cost as much as DDR4s!! like ***.


While this is true, I just upgraded from my golden 3570K @ 4.6Ghz to the new setup on the signature so I want to just share my experience.

Was it necessary for just gaming? For sure not, it was pushing my 980 TI on 1440p @ 144hz with no problem.

Do I regret? Hell no!







Being able to play a triple A game on my main monitor while I record it and watch a NBA TV game stream on my second monitor in full HD quality without dropping one single FPS and being under 60C is just amazing.

It all depends on our choices and of course not struggling to do it, I always build the main combo (cpu + mb + ram) to run for 3 or 4 years so this was planned and I was saving the money for it.

Can't be more happy right now =)


----------



## DarthFK

Thanks The Wannabe. Yeah, I am aware of the problems of pea size vs spred in such cases - so, I use the "credit card" method due to uneven pipes on direct-pipe coolers At that time when I bought the 2600k, I hoped it would be able to pull almost same temps with same OC as my current 2500k, but it didn't. Well, more threads, more action... My current case cannot accomodate an AIO and my usage is limited to my kids Youtube+our gaming+office, so 2500k is quite enough - and though I still have a Noctua in my old (now my parents') PC, it is too far away, so I decided to sell the 2600k. And, of course... right after that my kid begged(!!!) me to buy him a new case with RGB (at least a new case). So now, after finally giving in (this "kid" is in college and doing great, so I went soft, but now I do regret selling the 2600k as the new case will be able to accomodate a 240mm rad. These are the moments when you start regretting unplanned actions...







But kids are kids









However, I have decided to go on a full upgrade path, but within a short to mid term. As fleps mentioned, there is an obvious advantage to that - and I should add: if one has the cash I hope my mobo will be able to hold off until Ryzen+ (February 2018) and possibly 8-core i5/i7 9xxxK (June 2018?) may appear. For gaming, though, the VGA would be my main concern in the future. I am undecided between the 2k and 4k options. Will have to research more. The CPUs now are at a good price in US (if you know where to buy them), but the GPU+monitor (and TN vs VA vs IPS discussion) will require more time and money

Well, untill then, good luck with our SB/IB for now, until upgrades, and keep in touch if something pops up! Happy holidays everyone! MTFBWY


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> I am undecided between the 2k and 4k options. Will have to research more. The CPUs now are at a good price in US (if you know where to buy them), but the GPU+monitor (and TN vs VA vs IPS discussion) will require more time and money
> 
> Well, untill then, good luck with our SB/IB for now, until upgrades, and keep in touch if something pops up! Happy holidays everyone! MTFBWY


To add my personal experience and extensive research (I'm a game reviewer on an independent website so I need to really learn some stuff): 4K is still a long / dream way to go for a *PC GAMER*. The main reason are:

- you need a 1080 TI (expensive) to run it on 60 FPS, and good 4K real monitors are also not cheap
- with probably the same total value of a good 4K monitor and 1080TI you can get a 1070 and a good 27 1440p @ 144hz G-SYNC monitor, to run most games at high settings above 80 FPS (which is enough, but you can still pump it if needed with a 1070 TI or 1080).

This will give you a WAY BETTER experience than 4K @ 60hz because 27 @ 1440p have also a good PPI but man, the smoothness of using a 100+ HZ monitor with g-sync it's just an overall incomparable experience, while 4K is just image quality (and on the 1440p setup you still have some run to DSR close to 4K to have more quality, or use above 100% scale on games that offer this, but really I don't feel the need)

I've extensively tested both setups and also the same game on 4K @ 60hz and 1440p @ 144hz side by side and hand's down for the 144hz.

Of course, this is my personal experience and opinion, some people just "must have more pixels, rawrr" =)

Hope it helps.


----------



## DarthFK

Though off topic on our SB/IB matter, this is exactly what I was looking for on 2k vs 4k. That's why I was undecided between 2k (enough & better than 1080p) and 4k (Monit+VGA expensive and even needing 2x 1080ti for over 80fps experience, seemingly). The @144hz argument was unfortunately there too. Why unfortunately? The only way we were able to observe, not even test, these monitors was at a store, where the @144hz were next to [email protected] and looked identical, picture quality wise, but(!!!) we&store didn't even know if the signal fed to all monitors was 144 or not... Hence, your experience with true 144hz input is very(!) useful. Thank you!


----------



## eNkel

Hello!

I wanted to give my 2500K a little more juice because in times like PUBG, which is very CPU-heavy, I cannot compete anymore with 3.3GHz (with Turbo 3.4GHz), so... my goal was 4.2GHz.

My motherboard is the Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3.

I did everything as the guide said so (thanks very much for the guide), and as Gerrick on site 1 of this thread said, there is no Vcore Offset Mode. So I put it at +0mV. Turbo Voltage is on +0.004V, everything else is like the guide.
I let Prime95 run with the custom settings for an hour, no errors and no Bluescreens or whatever. But I discovered that, when the extremely high tests from prime95 are running, the core speed goes a few times down to 3.3GHz. I dont know if that is the case but when my CPU is going over 70°C (and thats only when the high Lehner tests in prime95 are running), I think it's throttling down.

The VID in CoreTemp is about 1.4v, the one in CPU-Z says 1.30v, but mostly in the 1.28-1.29v regions. So, what should I do, or is this normal in prime95? Yea I know....change the MB...but I dont want to change it for now.
Can I lower down the Temperatures with the CPU Core Voltage Offset on -5mV, or do something with the Turbo Core Voltage?
I dont want to change it without advice because its my first time I do OC.


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkel*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I wanted to give my 2500K a little more juice because in times like PUBG, which is very CPU-heavy, I cannot compete anymore with 3.3GHz (with Turbo 3.4GHz), so... my goal was 4.2GHz.
> 
> My motherboard is the Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3.
> 
> I did everything as the guide said so (thanks very much for the guide), and as Gerrick on site 1 of this thread said, there is no Vcore Offset Mode. So I put it at +0mV. Turbo Voltage is on +0.004V, everything else is like the guide.
> I let Prime95 run with the custom settings for an hour, no errors and no Bluescreens or whatever. But I discovered that, when the extremely high tests from prime95 are running, the core speed goes a few times down to 3.3GHz. I dont know if that is the case but when my CPU is going over 70°C (and thats only when the high Lehner tests in prime95 are running), I think it's throttling down.
> 
> The VID in CoreTemp is about 1.4v, the one in CPU-Z says 1.30v, but mostly in the 1.28-1.29v regions. So, what should I do, or is this normal in prime95? Yea I know....change the MB...but I dont want to change it for now.
> Can I lower down the Temperatures with the CPU Core Voltage Offset on -5mV, or do something with the Turbo Core Voltage?
> I dont want to change it without advice because its my first time I do OC.


Attempted to write u a reply from subway and it got lost. Gerrick speaks about Load Line Calibration not vcore!!! And VID & vcore are different things!!!

Clear CMOS first to revert to stock and await advise to make sure you don't overstress the CPU by overvolting etc. I'll try to post UEFI pictures today if I'm back by 9pm, otherwise I'll post tomorrow. Even if the boards are slightly different, it will be clear what you can/should do. I was able to get my 2500k to 4.2Ghz easy, under 70c and under 1.3v.

Talk to you soon! Happy holidays!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkel*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I wanted to give my 2500K a little more juice because in times like PUBG, which is very CPU-heavy, I cannot compete anymore with 3.3GHz (with Turbo 3.4GHz), so... my goal was 4.2GHz.
> 
> My motherboard is the Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3.
> 
> I did everything as the guide said so (thanks very much for the guide), and as Gerrick on site 1 of this thread said, there is no Vcore Offset Mode. So I put it at +0mV. Turbo Voltage is on +0.004V, everything else is like the guide.
> I let Prime95 run with the custom settings for an hour, no errors and no Bluescreens or whatever. But I discovered that, when the extremely high tests from prime95 are running, the core speed goes a few times down to 3.3GHz. I dont know if that is the case but when my CPU is going over 70°C (and thats only when the high Lehner tests in prime95 are running), I think it's throttling down.
> 
> The VID in CoreTemp is about 1.4v, the one in CPU-Z says 1.30v, but mostly in the 1.28-1.29v regions. So, what should I do, or is this normal in prime95? Yea I know....change the MB...but I dont want to change it for now.
> Can I lower down the Temperatures with the CPU Core Voltage Offset on -5mV, or do something with the Turbo Core Voltage?
> I dont want to change it without advice because its my first time I do OC.


Careful with overclocking on that board. It is a 4+1 phase board, without proper air flow over the VRMs, things will get VERY hot and cause a throttle signal to the CPU. The CPU wont throttle due to core temperatures until close to 100C, it has to be the VRMs if you get throttle at 70C. Try putting a fan directly pointed at the VRMs to see if the throttling stops or at least decreases in frequency.



Trust CPU-Z for VCore read out. VCore is the actual voltage being fed to your CPU, V-ID is a (mostly) arbitrary number and can be ignored for our purposes today.

Your voltages and temperatures are safe for the CPU, but not for the boards VRMs. Get some cooling on them, or back your overclock down until it doesn't throttle.


----------



## eNkel

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Careful with overclocking on that board. It is a 4+1 phase board, without proper air flow over the VRMs, things will get VERY hot and cause a throttle signal to the CPU. The CPU wont throttle due to core temperatures until close to 100C, it has to be the VRMs if you get throttle at 70C. Try putting a fan directly pointed at the VRMs to see if the throttling stops or at least decreases in frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust CPU-Z for VCore read out. VCore is the actual voltage being fed to your CPU, V-ID is a (mostly) arbitrary number and can be ignored for our purposes today.
> 
> Your voltages and temperatures are safe for the CPU, but not for the boards VRMs. Get some cooling on them, or back your overclock down until it doesn't throttle.


Ok, I will load the standard settings to get back to stock speed.
I mean what the heck....this board was proposed at many sites. Now this...

At least in gaming max temperature was 64°C, and so it did not throttle down.

The other thing is, the stock boost should go at 3.7GHz right? But mine goes only to 3.4GHz. Is there something I can do about?

And waiting for further advice from Darth.


----------



## eNkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Careful with overclocking on that board. It is a 4+1 phase board, without proper air flow over the VRMs, things will get VERY hot and cause a throttle signal to the CPU. The CPU wont throttle due to core temperatures until close to 100C, it has to be the VRMs if you get throttle at 70C. Try putting a fan directly pointed at the VRMs to see if the throttling stops or at least decreases in frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust CPU-Z for VCore read out. VCore is the actual voltage being fed to your CPU, V-ID is a (mostly) arbitrary number and can be ignored for our purposes today.
> 
> Your voltages and temperatures are safe for the CPU, but not for the boards VRMs. Get some cooling on them, or back your overclock down until it doesn't throttle.


I will go back to standard settings for now until further advice. Maybe you guys can help me with another problem. The turbo on 2500K is said to be 3.7GHz, on prime95 it only goes to 3.4GHz, why is that?


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkel*
> 
> I will go back to standard settings for now until further advice. Maybe you guys can help me with another problem. The turbo on 2500K is said to be 3.7GHz, on prime95 it only goes to 3.4GHz, why is that?


I finally got home and have a bit of time to help.

1. Great thinking from inedenimadam - right on spot on that VRM. As my father said and as I say to my kids now - if something doesn't work, check the power cable first I agree that you need to find a way to connect a fan and blow cool air towards the VRMs.

2. On the same hardware wave - what is the cooler you use? is it stock intel by any chance?

3. On 3.4Ghz - I am actually not sure you have OC'd your cpu, but that's unimportant now. Here are the things I'd kindly ask you to do:

a. If you reverted to stock, can you run the Prime95 and tell us what the CPU-Z is reporting? Also, as you wish, but I'd also recommend HWmonitor (more info than CPU-Z, same company). So, while running Prime95 on stock also run both CPU-Z and HWmonitor (https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html - I installed the ZIP version, it doesn't require an actual installation, just a folder to be placed into). Take a screenshot.

b. also, after that, can you go to UEFI, OCTweaker tab - disable (only for now) the Intel Speed Step then go into Advanced then CPU configuration and disable the following three C-states (c1e, c3 c6 - they have longer names, but you'll see those too). Save, reboot, run Prime95 with CPU-Z, HWmonitor and CoreTemp, take another screenshot and report both screenshots.

After that revert to stock UEFI defaults.

More ideas tomorrow


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkel*
> 
> I will go back to standard settings for now until further advice. Maybe you guys can help me with another problem. The turbo on 2500K is said to be 3.7GHz, on prime95 it only goes to 3.4GHz, why is that?


Oh...







faceslap - about to forget, did you update your bios?


----------



## eNkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> I finally got home and have a bit of time to help.
> 
> 1. Great thinking from inedenimadam - right on spot on that VRM. As my father said and as I say to my kids now - if something doesn't work, check the power cable first I agree that you need to find a way to connect a fan and blow cool air towards the VRMs.
> 
> 2. On the same hardware wave - what is the cooler you use? is it stock intel by any chance?
> 
> 3. On 3.4Ghz - I am actually not sure you have OC'd your cpu, but that's unimportant now. Here are the things I'd kindly ask you to do:
> 
> a. If you reverted to stock, can you run the Prime95 and tell us what the CPU-Z is reporting? Also, as you wish, but I'd also recommend HWmonitor (more info than CPU-Z, same company). So, while running Prime95 on stock also run both CPU-Z and HWmonitor (https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html - I installed the ZIP version, it doesn't require an actual installation, just a folder to be placed into). Take a screenshot.
> 
> b. also, after that, can you go to UEFI, OCTweaker tab - disable (only for now) the Intel Speed Step then go into Advanced then CPU configuration and disable the following three C-states (c1e, c3 c6 - they have longer names, but you'll see those too). Save, reboot, run Prime95 with CPU-Z, HWmonitor and CoreTemp, take another screenshot and report both screenshots.
> 
> After that revert to stock UEFI defaults.
> 
> More ideas tomorrow


2.
I'm using the EKL Alpenföhn

3.
No, thats stock settings again, didn't want to risk to burn the VRMs

And if theres so much problems with this board, I will not OC anymore, at least on this board.
Can you recommend an update to a used 3770K, so I can get the maximum power out of the 1155 socket?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> I finally got home and have a bit of time to help.
> 
> 1. Great thinking from inedenimadam - right on spot on that VRM. As my father said and as I say to my kids now - if something doesn't work, check the power cable first I agree that you need to find a way to connect a fan and blow cool air towards the VRMs.
> 
> 2. On the same hardware wave - what is the cooler you use? is it stock intel by any chance?
> 
> 3. On 3.4Ghz - I am actually not sure you have OC'd your cpu, but that's unimportant now. Here are the things I'd kindly ask you to do:
> 
> a. If you reverted to stock, can you run the Prime95 and tell us what the CPU-Z is reporting? Also, as you wish, but I'd also recommend HWmonitor (more info than CPU-Z, same company). So, while running Prime95 on stock also run both CPU-Z and HWmonitor (https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html - I installed the ZIP version, it doesn't require an actual installation, just a folder to be placed into). Take a screenshot.
> 
> b. also, after that, can you go to UEFI, OCTweaker tab - disable (only for now) the Intel Speed Step then go into Advanced then CPU configuration and disable the following three C-states (c1e, c3 c6 - they have longer names, but you'll see those too). Save, reboot, run Prime95 with CPU-Z, HWmonitor and CoreTemp, take another screenshot and report both screenshots.
> 
> After that revert to stock UEFI defaults.
> 
> More ideas tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> I'm using the EKL Alpenföhn
> 
> 3.
> No, thats stock settings again, didn't want to risk to burn the VRMs
> 
> And if theres so much problems with this board, I will not OC anymore, at least on this board.
> Can you recommend an update to a used 3770K, so I can get the maximum power out of the 1155 socket?
Click to expand...

You can overclock just fine on that board, you just cant go 'balls to the wall'. The fact that you are watercooling the CPU convinces me even more that the VRMs are your problem. For an air cooled system, this usually isn't an issue as often, because there is enough turbulent air right around the socket from the Tower cooler...by watercooling, you are missing that air around the VRMs.

Point a fan at the heatsink and overclock that bastard. Shoot for 4.5 @ 1.35 V.


----------



## eNkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You can overclock just fine on that board, you just cant go 'balls to the wall'. The fact that you are watercooling the CPU convinces me even more that the VRMs are your problem. For an air cooled system, this usually isn't an issue as often, because there is enough turbulent air right around the socket from the Tower cooler...by watercooling, you are missing that air around the VRMs.
> 
> Point a fan at the heatsink and overclock that bastard. Shoot for 4.5 @ 1.35 V.


No, its not watercooling.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You can overclock just fine on that board, you just cant go 'balls to the wall'. The fact that you are watercooling the CPU convinces me even more that the VRMs are your problem. For an air cooled system, this usually isn't an issue as often, because there is enough turbulent air right around the socket from the Tower cooler...by watercooling, you are missing that air around the VRMs.
> 
> Point a fan at the heatsink and overclock that bastard. Shoot for 4.5 @ 1.35 V.
> 
> 
> 
> No, its not watercooling.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I thought it was an EK kit and you fat fingered it while typing.

I would still advise a fan at the VRMs.


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkel*
> 
> No, its not watercooling.


Sorry for late reply. I know it's 6hours difference between us... yet, regardless, do not despair quickly You could have reported those two screenshots In my experience you don't actually need to run Prime95 for more than about 22min on 4.2GHz to check the temperatures. Usually the temps reported after one hour are 1C difference to those reported after about 22min. You only need to test your PC for one entire hour, in order to check stability of the OC, but for quick temperature check 22min is enough. That is with 8-1792 custom stress test on Prime95 that is well pictured at the beginning of this post - every test is different, I'd use that one.

Your cooler is similar to what I have now - I have a three direct pipes Xigmatek Gaia 120mm for now (an AIO is coming today Though my Xigmatek has two fans in push-pull, for 2500k two fans in push-pull were not necessary for a 4.2GHz OC. One fan was more than enough. I just bought two 2600k and I am binning them these days, that's why push-pull. The 2500k runs cooler than 2600k. One fan is just good enough.

Here are your UEFI settings that should get you going to 4.2GHz without (m)any problems (I hope I will be able to place them in the right order) and steps you should take:

0. For your own certainty and peace of mind, please place any fan to blow over VRMs







(from a side, front, however you like). I also hope you have at least one exhaust fan, either on the back or on top, or two.

1. Now, enter UEFI and go to OCTwaker tab and change according to picture below:


2. Go further down and change settings according to picture. Don't touch RAM settings, for starters leave them on auto. Also, for now, leave all settings starting with IGPU voltage and below also on auto:


3. Finally go to Advanced tab above. Then enter CPU configuration "folder" there. Change settings as in picture below:


If you have a BSOD or freeze (which I doubt, but one never knows), raise the voltage from picture 2 (fixed voltage) to 1.270v. If you have throttling, do not raise the voltage. And, please, do tell us what we kindly asked in an effort to help you









You can do it with offset, but offset gives higher temperatures in my case. So, I'd advise to try fixed voltage(s) as I have provided above.


----------



## eNkel

I cannot set a Fixed Voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> Sorry for late reply. I know it's 6hours difference between us... yet, regardless, do not despair quickly You could have reported those two screenshots In my experience you don't actually need to run Prime95 for more than about 22min on 4.2GHz to check the temperatures. Usually the temps reported after one hour are 1C difference to those reported after about 22min. You only need to test your PC for one entire hour, in order to check stability of the OC, but for quick temperature check 22min is enough. That is with 8-1792 custom stress test on Prime95 that is well pictured at the beginning of this post - every test is different, I'd use that one.
> 
> Your cooler is similar to what I have now - I have a three direct pipes Xigmatek Gaia 120mm for now (an AIO is coming today Though my Xigmatek has two fans in push-pull, for 2500k two fans in push-pull were not necessary for a 4.2GHz OC. One fan was more than enough. I just bought two 2600k and I am binning them these days, that's why push-pull. The 2500k runs cooler than 2600k. One fan is just good enough.
> 
> Here are your UEFI settings that should get you going to 4.2GHz without (m)any problems (I hope I will be able to place them in the right order) and steps you should take:
> 
> 0. For your own certainty and peace of mind, please place any fan to blow over VRMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from a side, front, however you like). I also hope you have at least one exhaust fan, either on the back or on top, or two.
> 
> 1. Now, enter UEFI and go to OCTwaker tab and change according to picture below:
> 
> 
> 2. Go further down and change settings according to picture. Don't touch RAM settings, for starters leave them on auto. Also, for now, leave all settings starting with IGPU voltage and below also on auto:
> 
> 
> 3. Finally go to Advanced tab above. Then enter CPU configuration "folder" there. Change settings as in picture below:
> 
> 
> If you have a BSOD or freeze (which I doubt, but one never knows), raise the voltage from picture 2 (fixed voltage) to 1.270v. If you have throttling, do not raise the voltage. And, please, do tell us what we kindly asked in an effort to help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it with offset, but offset gives higher temperatures in my case. So, I'd advise to try fixed voltage(s) as I have provided above.


This is what I meant, I cannot set a Fixed Voltage...
My settings: Newest BIOS 1.2


----------



## DarthFK

I see. I just had a look at one video on youtube about your board and then saw the same situation with your UEFI in your pictures. It is clearer now and your pictures helped. In that case:

1. I presume that you changed the CPU Ratio Setting - Max Ratio to: 42. Then I would try to leave Additional turbovoltage at +0mv (if such value exists)


2. After that, go down (as in your picture 2) and leave CPU voltage offset to +0mv

3. If you have a dedicated VGA you don't need IGPU, not even for "combined gaming" or whatever intel suggests. So, don't change either IGPU or CPU PLL voltages anyway, in your case they don't matter - leave them on auto.

The update us, please.


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkel*
> 
> Hello!
> Can I lower down the Temperatures with the CPU Core Voltage Offset on -5mV, or do something with the Turbo Core Voltage?


After running Prime95 and if you're ok and have no throttling from settings that I suggested in my previous post, try the following option, since now we better understand your UEFI limitations - IF my advise above works, you can further try a combo of what you asked about: a negative offset of -5mv (ppl would jump on that, but I had it and others too and nothing bad happened) + combine it with +0mv Additional Turbo Voltage that I have suggested.

P.S. If you never had a BSOD on 58min of your Prime95, it just happened to me. I am surprised the whole post that I wrote above actually recovered and I am able to post it now:0


----------



## eNkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> After running Prime95 and if you're ok and have no throttling from settings that I suggested in my previous post, try the following option, since now we better understand your UEFI limitations - IF my advise above works, you can further try a combo of what you asked about: a negative offset of -5mv (ppl would jump on that, but I had it and others too and nothing bad happened) + combine it with +0mv Additional Turbo Voltage that I have suggested.
> 
> P.S. If you never had a BSOD on 58min of your Prime95, it just happened to me. I am surprised the whole post that I wrote above actually recovered and I am able to post it now:0


You mean -50mV, right? Cant do 5mV steps.

And yes, Turbo Voltage exists. I had it on +0.004v. Will try it with your settings.

Haha, next problem: Can not set Additional Turbo Voltage at +0 ...


----------



## DarthFK

Ok.
- First try +0mv on vcore and +0mv on Turbo voltage.
- Turboboost power limit & Core Current limit at the same value (either 200, or 350, or 500, doesn't matter which of these honestly, just to make sure CPU gets its power while OCd and doesn't run into a not enough power limit. it never went over 140 in my case I think, but you allow it to have the power)
- Disable GT overclocking
- spread spectrum disabled
- Do not touch CPU PLL and IGPU offsets - leave them on auto
- see if you can change the C states on the advanced as I suggested (c1e enabled, other three disabled)
Reboot, test, report








Good luck!!!


----------



## DarthFK

Then leave it at +0.004 and go ahead with other settings and then let's see. Life... full of surprises. Planning - that's a sweat dream


----------



## eNkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> Then leave it at +0.004 and go ahead with other settings and then let's see. Life... full of surprises. Planning - that's a sweat dream


Tried it out now with your settings...

4.2Ghz in Idle:


After 6 Minutes first throttle, but this Screenshot was made after the first one:


Now with throttle, in the same minute as you can see:


----------



## DarthFK

Your voltages and temps are very good, but the issue with lower speed seems to be still present. So, there is need to either methodically verify if you have all the setting set to the right values or search for other reasons.

Let's combine the software plus hardware checkup. As far as I'd think, here are the options that are left (to my knowledge, maybe a better qualified person could suggest more idea):

1. Remember I told you about my dad and his first advise in any situation "check the cables first"? Check all the cabling, PSU to CPU, PSU to MObo, check that the cooler is not clogged with dust (happened even to me one time and I had very high temps), check if CPU fan is actually rotating. While your temperatures do not indicate a clogging and overheating problem, they do indicate either a software induced reduction or a possible hardware induced throttling - if your Computer case has both intake and exhaust fans (or if you have it open, or if you use an open bench) then the probability is that your software (UEFI or in Windows) is more likely to create that possible throttling.

2. I wouldn't bet on that one, but I had what I think is a power delivery issue to my current motherboard on high OC (I believe the MB is degrading/ed), but someone reminded me that the old battery on the motherboard (powering CMOS) also could be the problem. I had a misbehaving MB some 9 years ago and replacing battery helped then (but not now - I am pretty sure my mobo is getting "tired" now). So the % of success might be small, yet, who knows!?

3. *Please check if you have disabled Intel SpeedStep Technology and Power Saving mode in UEFI*. That's the first thing that comes to my mind now in terms of software. And please make sure that those C states that I have told you are set to the values I suggested. OC is done carefully and methodically, otherwise... surprises pop up Also check if Power&Sleep settings are set to High Performance in Windows.

4. Please make sure that you use the 8-1792 Prime test from Page1. Other tests may have a different pattern, though I'd presume that there is none that would lower the CPU usage. However, just to be sure, since I've tried this test extensively and I am sure it doesn't lower CPU usage, please use this:


My younger son asked me "dad, is overclocking hard?", I told him "no, but it's time consuming"


----------



## DarthFK

P.S. I am not sure which version of BIOS many users report, but they have a different BIOS/UEFI on the same board as your eNkel. I am not certain if their version (that is richer) is 1.10 or newer that has less options. But the newest BIOS is 2.30 by the way, not 1.20.
Although apparently some users on TweakTown suggested to avoid updating, as the updates ebenfit only IvyBridge and create instability to SB (2500etc). Don't know.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Pro3%20Gen3/index.asp?cat=Download#BIOS


----------



## inedenimadam

^ Rule of thumb for BIOS is "If you are not experiencing specific issues, dont update"

You are experiencing overheating VRMs. Point a fan on it for god sakes.


----------



## disq

Sorry for the bit off-topic question here but today i went to my bios and noticed this about my memory:




My PC memory is 1600MHz, shouldn't it say that on those screens?

This is what CPU-Z shows:


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disq*
> 
> Sorry for the bit off-topic question here but today i went to my bios and noticed this about my memory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC memory is 1600MHz, shouldn't it say that on those screens?
> 
> This is what CPU-Z shows:


Change "Load XMP Setting" from "Auto" to "XMP".


----------



## disq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Change "Load XMP Setting" from "Auto" to "XMP".


Now showing:





Thanks!


----------



## DarthFK

Need your opinion and advise please:

*QUESTION1 - which one should I chose?*

I've binned two 2600k these days. Prime95 about 1hrs test. The CPU1 is asking for marginally lower vcore between 4.3-4.5GHz than CPU2 or similar and shows sometimes either much lower temps, or sometimes higher, as seen below (I don't have a thermometer inside the apartment to measure the ambient, but I'll mention where the ambient was much lower, otherwise the ambient is close enough):

CPU 1
4.3GHz, vcore1.28, temp 77c
4.4GHz, vcore1.305v, temp 76c
4.5GHz, vcore1.345v, temp 83c

CPU2
4.3GHz, vcore 1.285v, temp 70c
4.4GHz, vcore1.305v, temp 74
4.5GHz, vcore1.35, temp 81

When I go to 4.6GHz the results and readings are:
- The landlords in NY are disrespectful ppl, need to be called to start heating at minus9c, not in a small townhouse, but in a five level larger building. That's result 1, see ambient below.
- Readings:

CPU-1
very low ambient (13-15c ish)
4.6GHZ, vcore1.4v, temp 88c

CPU2
higher ambient, probably 20c-ish (all ambient is presumed on "feeling much warmer" and "don't need to wear a sweater" or "t-shirt is enough"








4.6GHz, vcore1.39, temp 87c

Comparison "table" above did not edit well, so here is a picture of above side by side:


MB: AsRock z77 extreme4, and my VRMs seem to be hot for 4.6GHz and the weirdest thing is that the CPU2 went up to 4.7GHz despite spread spectrum being disabled (see the question and picture below:

*QUESTION 2 - Is my motherboard acting strangely, in your opinion? And should I replace it?*


----------



## inedenimadam

Use which ever requires a lower VCore


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Use which ever requires a lower VCore


Logical. The problem is slightly nuanced. I intend to oc, so on higher speeds the vcore is lower on CPU2 and that should be my choise, the confusing part was that on lower speeds the CPU1 had lower vcore... (by 0.05v)

How about the mobo, in your opinion - I am concerned about the amount of vcore for a mere 4.6Ghz and the fact that during CPU2 testing it jumped to 4.7Ghz despite being set to a fixed 46 multiplier and spread spectrum disabled. I'm also wondering why in both cases all 4 cores on CPU don't go to 1.6GHz, and only two cores do. Power related?
What's your take on that behaviour - should I be looking at replacing the MB?


----------



## inedenimadam

The ext4 is plenty solid for overclocking. I ran my 3570k at 1.45 and 5.2 frequently on that board without issue for days/weeks at a time. I would chalk the 4700Mhz up to a misread in software if you are not seeing it sustain that speed, particularly if you are running another monitoring program (CPU-Z).

Both of those CPUs are darn close in quality. I dont think one is going to end up with a higher overclock than the other, so just pick one based on the lowest VCore at the speed you plan on running it.

What do you have your min processor state set as in windows?


----------



## DarthFK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The ext4 is plenty solid for overclocking. I ran my 3570k at 1.45 and 5.2 frequently on that board without issue for days/weeks at a time. I would chalk the 4700Mhz up to a misread in software if you are not seeing it sustain that speed, particularly if you are running another monitoring program (CPU-Z).
> 
> Both of those CPUs are darn close in quality. I dont think one is going to end up with a higher overclock than the other, so just pick one based on the lowest VCore at the speed you plan on running it.
> 
> What do you have your min processor state set as in windows?


Normally extr4 would, but mine is 5 y.o. And when I changed to a 2600k and set to 4.6GHz the 1.39vcore seemed high to me even if on air (Xigmatek Gaia w 3-direct pipe & 120mm in push-pull - i will change to a 240mm aio tomorrow I guess).
Yeah, I was running both HWmonitor and CPU-z (and CoreTemp). Good point!

But 4.6GHz and 1.39... idk... - min processor state is 100%.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> Normally extr4 would, but mine is 5 y.o.


They pretty much all are at this point. I have older boards still going strong. It has a decent components that should last another 5 or more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> And when I changed to a 2600k and set to 4.6GHz the 1.39vcore seemed high


Not the best sample for sure, but not the worst either, probably nothing to do with the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> I was running both HWmonitor and CPU-z (and CoreTemp). Good point!


Funny how that happens, but I think it has something to do with only being able to poll hardware once per cycle. 2 softwares both try polling, and results are unreliable. HWiNFO64 is really the best all around, but I did use OpenHardwareMonitor with Z77 mostly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> min processor state is 100%


If you have speedstep enabled, and set that to 1% then you should see all cores idle.


----------



## DarthFK

Thanks inedenimadam. Clear&efficient.
Though my current case has v.good airflow VRMs got also hot, though probably not 100c, not a big deal, voltage heated them, but with some uncertainty about my mobo stability, in the meantime I bought an Asrockz77Extreme6 It was presumably(!) used only 3-4 years, but who knows, really. I'll check that + AIO combo (w GT fans), plus three fans on meshed front of the new "special for my kid RGB" case (w fans hopefully bringing enough air to vrm) and see how that compares to my current setup.
Otherwise barely waiting for 9xxxK to come out, presumably in June.
Happy New Year!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthFK*
> 
> Thanks inedenimadam. Clear&efficient.
> Though my current case has v.good airflow VRMs got also hot, though probably not 100c, not a big deal, voltage heated them, but with some uncertainty about my mobo stability, in the meantime I bought an Asrockz77Extreme6 It was presumably(!) used only 3-4 years, but who knows, really. I'll check that + AIO combo (w GT fans), plus three fans on meshed front of the new "special for my kid RGB" case (w fans hopefully bringing enough air to vrm) and see how that compares to my current setup.
> Otherwise barely waiting for 9xxxK to come out, presumably in June.
> Happy New Year!


The D-PAK mosfets do put the EXT4 into a mid-lower class of board for overclocking, however there are enough of them to spread the heat pretty well. That EXT6 is a much better board in the power delivery department. Beefier heat sinks too. It has a true 12-phase delivery system, where the EXT 4 is more like a big 4+1 with dividers (still considered a 8+2 and better than a typical 4+1). There is WAY more power on the EXT6 than you will ever need with ambient cooling.


----------



## DarthFK

Very good to know!!! (And how on Earth is that I once was studying semiconductor layers, but today my kid is better than me at simple math that I can't even understand? Don't remember almost anything electronics related either. Nothing. Life moves us in really misterious ways...) Thank you! That was really helpful!
Happy New Year inedenimadam!
Happy New Year everyone!
P.S. MTFBWY


----------



## eNkel

Hello,

I know it has nothing to do with overclocking, but I have the feeling this is the only way to get good information about my Motherboard. Motherboard is the Z68 Pro3 Gen3.
Yesterday I was cleaning around the PC and keyboard. Suddenly my PC started. It was not in Standby or Sleep Mode or anything else...it just started, a cold boot.
I turned it off again, completely confused what happened and tried to hit every key on my keyboard. When I hit F1, it did start again. I mean, its a cool function but when I googled I didnt find anything on this topic. The only threads I found were saying, that its not possible to cold boot with a keyboard without to push the Power Button at the tower.
BIOS is v2.30, the keyboard is a mechanical keyboard, affiliated with a PS/2 Adapter.
And yes, I looked around the BIOS settings but couldnt find anything about that. Only the option "ps/2 keyboard power on", but that option is disabled. So im pretty confused about this. Is it normal?


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkel*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I know it has nothing to do with overclocking, but I have the feeling this is the only way to get good information about my Motherboard. Motherboard is the Z68 Pro3 Gen3.
> Yesterday I was cleaning around the PC and keyboard. Suddenly my PC started. It was not in Standby or Sleep Mode or anything else...it just started, a cold boot.
> I turned it off again, completely confused what happened and tried to hit every key on my keyboard. When I hit F1, it did start again. I mean, its a cool function but when I googled I didnt find anything on this topic. The only threads I found were saying, that its not possible to cold boot with a keyboard without to push the Power Button at the tower.
> BIOS is v2.30, the keyboard is a mechanical keyboard, affiliated with a PS/2 Adapter.
> And yes, I looked around the BIOS settings but couldnt find anything about that. Only the option "ps/2 keyboard power on", but that option is disabled. So im pretty confused about this. Is it normal?


On your BIOS ACPI page, do you have all the 6 "turn on" options disabled, not just the PS/2 keyboard?


----------



## mustiej

I keep getting clock watchdog timeout. It seems that voltage is too low. I have it on 43 multiplier with +0.027V on Turbo boost and +0.005 Vcore. Do I really need to keep increasing Turbo voltage?

This is on a i5 2500k with a new mobo Asrock Z77 Pro 4 m refurbished. On the previous mobo asus p67A g55 it worked fine but that one didn't had offset vcore. Feels like I'm doing something wrong with the voltages.


----------



## DarthFK

mustiej said:


> I keep getting clock watchdog timeout. It seems that voltage is too low. I have it on 43 multiplier with +0.027V on Turbo boost and +0.005 Vcore. Do I really need to keep increasing Turbo voltage?
> 
> This is on a i5 2500k with a new mobo Asrock Z77 Pro 4 m refurbished. On the previous mobo asus p67A g55 it worked fine but that one didn't had offset vcore. Feels like I'm doing something wrong with the voltages.


Sorry to ask, but you did (clean) install of Windows after changing MBs, right?


----------



## fleps

mustiej said:


> I keep getting clock watchdog timeout. It seems that voltage is too low. I have it on 43 multiplier with +0.027V on Turbo boost and +0.005 Vcore. Do I really need to keep increasing Turbo voltage?
> 
> This is on a i5 2500k with a new mobo Asrock Z77 Pro 4 m refurbished. On the previous mobo asus p67A g55 it worked fine but that one didn't had offset vcore. Feels like I'm doing something wrong with the voltages.





DarthFK said:


> Sorry to ask, but you did (clean) install of Windows after changing MBs, right?


He doesn't need to do a clean install because of a hardware change, the last time I had to format / clean install my Windows was 7 years ago. Even on the old W98 you didn't had to.

When changing hardwares just to be safe one just need to open device manager (before the changes) and uninstall anything related to the hardware that will be removed, then shut down windows, change the MB and install the drivers, that's it.
@mustiej, OC is a very sensitive thing and often the voltages will vary from MB to MB, even on the same model.
If you are getting the BSOD when idle you need more Vcore, if you are getting on stress test you need more Turbo offset.

You can also try to change the LLC (remember that AsRock counts differently from Asus, on AsRock 1 = 6 on Asus)


----------



## DarthFK

fleps said:


> He doesn't need to do a clean install because of a hardware change, the last time I had to format / clean install my Windows was 7 years ago. Even on the old W98 you didn't had to.
> 
> When changing hardwares just to be safe one just need to open device manager (before the changes) and uninstall anything related to the hardware that will be removed, then shut down windows, change the MB and install the drivers, that's it.
> 
> @mustiej, OC is a very sensitive thing and often the voltages will vary from MB to MB, even on the same model.
> If you are getting the BSOD when idle you need more Vcore, if you are getting on stress test you need more Turbo offset.
> 
> You can also try to change the LLC (remember that AsRock counts differently from Asus, on AsRock 1 = 6 on Asus)


On clean install or DM deletes before he changed the MB - he changed the MB already, so we don't know what he did, before or after, so it is better to ask. I hope he didn't get the idea that he only has to do a clean install - a question is a question, though a clean install would not harm either. Let's hear what he did and that'l help us help him, hopefully.

+1 on the LLC (I keep mine on LLC2, though I'd say LLC3 might be better). I'd also consider PLL values, though his is a low OC.


----------



## disq

Lately, my PC has been locking and restarting by itself. Could this be a sign of bad overclock?


----------



## pantsaregood

Is it normal for an i7-3770K to top out at 4.5 GHz/1.4V? That seems to be terribly high voltage for that clock speed. Thermals aren't an issue because the CPU is delidded.


----------



## inedenimadam

pantsaregood said:


> Is it normal for an i7-3770K to top out at 4.5 GHz/1.4V? That seems to be terribly high voltage for that clock speed. Thermals aren't an issue because the CPU is delidded.


It's not terribly off average. An average overclocking chip would be ~1.35 for 4.5Ghz. As long as your temps are well within suggested limits, I wouldn't worry about the little bit of extra voltage it takes to keep it where you have it. The chip will likely outlive its usefullness at that voltage with reasonable temps.


----------



## DarthFK

disq said:


> Lately, my PC has been locking and restarting by itself. Could this be a sign of bad overclock?


Been a bit busy Did you solve it?


----------



## pantsaregood

inedenimadam said:


> It's not terribly off average. An average overclocking chip would be ~1.35 for 4.5Ghz. As long as your temps are well within suggested limits, I wouldn't worry about the little bit of extra voltage it takes to keep it where you have it. The chip will likely outlive its usefullness at that voltage with reasonable temps.


It's actually worse than I thought. The motherboard reads VCore at 1.376V for a stable 4.5 GHz, but measuring VCore with a multimeter yields 1.43V, which is pretty high. Should I dial it back, or should it be relatively safe throughout its useful life?


----------



## disq

DarthFK said:


> Been a bit busy Did you solve it?


After posting on here, it kinda disappeared for a bit but today i've got 3 reboots already.

I've been looking for possible WHEA errors but i got nothing on Event Viewer


----------



## fleps

disq said:


> After posting on here, it kinda disappeared for a bit but today i've got 3 reboots already.
> 
> I've been looking for possible WHEA errors but i got nothing on Event Viewer


Try to run HyperPI 32M and see what you got. If it fails try to turn your memory frequency a bit down, one time on my old setup I needed to put my ram to 2200Mhz (it was a 2400 one)


----------



## disq

fleps said:


> Try to run HyperPI 32M and see what you got. If it fails try to turn your memory frequency a bit down, one time on my old setup I needed to put my ram to 2200Mhz (it was a 2400 one)



Finished without any problem i think










I also used occt tool to test the PSU and it ran without any problem as well


----------



## DarthFK

disq said:


> Finished without any problem i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also used occt tool to test the PSU and it ran without any problem as well


Argh, the 'forum' doesn't send me notifications anymore - I must've switched them off somehow. 

Just out of curiosity - what's the actual hardware, OC and voltages? And when did it start (same conditions, I presume)? I am asking, bc, for example, I started to have BSODs lately on a Windows installed some 3-4 months ago (my kids installed tons of games and patches to them like crazy, so...) 

Also - ol' Windows maybe, in your case?


----------



## disq

i5 3570k
asrock z77 pro3
16gb ram

OC is @4.6 with these:




It started happening randomly when playing games. Windows install is not that old, i did a fresh install when 1709 came out. Going to do another one when 1803 (or 1804) comes out and see if things get better. 
I also did add +8gb of ram not that long ago, i previously only had 8gb, so it could also be the reason, idk.


----------



## fleps

disq said:


> i5 3570k
> asrock z77 pro3
> 16gb ram
> 
> OC is @4.6 with these:
> 
> It started happening randomly when playing games. Windows install is not that old, i did a fresh install when 1709 came out. Going to do another one when 1803 (or 1804) comes out and see if things get better.
> I also did add +8gb of ram not that long ago, i previously only had 8gb, so it could also be the reason, idk.


Your OC is actually 4.5

Did you got the exact same RAM model when you upgraded, same frequency, voltages, brand?

If you can pass stress tests w/o problem and get BSOD when gaming, it can be due to RAM sticks not being compatible / proper configured. I see on your screens they are set to 1600Mhz, are all 1600 Mhz and same voltage?

You can try to remove some ram and do tests running games with old 8Gb then new 8GB only and see if there's any difference.

Or if not, and it's only when gaming, it can be a video card issue not related to OC at all, which you can test by running OCCT GPU or MSI Kombustor.


----------



## DarthFK

At first glance:

1. As one option, heat comes to mind:

a. We had a question on this thread about the Pro3 possibly overheating MOSFETS and causing throttle. In your case it's not the throttle, as it seems, but we don't know the temps. Perhaps you can check your gaming temps (HWinfo or something else). At that throttling issue @inedenimadam rightly suggested placing a fan over the mosfets to mitigate possible overheating while OCing.

b. Don't know if it's relevant, but I had a really embarrassing situation when I started to ask questions here, when my temps went through the roof. It turned out that I had too much dust in the system and forgot to clean it. The CPU cooler was clogged. I know... 

2. On additional probabilities - RAM frequency and voltages - I only do XMP, I don't manually change timings etc:

a. I had to lower frequencies from DDR3 2400 to 2133 when I changed from 8Gb to 16Gb (2x8Gb) at the end of last year (I think)

b. In my case a 2x8Gb setup required 1.65v on RAM to run.

3. Voltages

- On a slightly side note - I am a bit curious about your Additional Turbo Voltage being +0.105v and offset +0.005v. My first thought while OCing would have been to bump the offset 1st and maybe a bit aTv, I think the guide also suggest this approach, but if it worked before... Though, I am still a bit confused. It's a 3570k so, it requires less voltages sometimes, but still, 4.6Ghz in my mind would have required a bit more offset. Maybe some higher level guru can comment on that.


----------



## DarthFK

P.S. fleps also has a good point I forgot to mention. I kind of assumed that the RAM is the same. What I'd additionally suggest to what he rightly pointed out, if the RAM is the same (hz, timings, voltage) - maybe test it with MEMtest86.


----------



## fleps

DarthFK said:


> At first glance:
> 
> 3. Voltages
> 
> - On a slightly side note - I am a bit curious about your Additional Turbo Voltage being +0.105v and offset +0.005v. My first thought while OCing would have been to bump the offset 1st and maybe a bit aTv, I think the guide also suggest this approach, but if it worked before... Though, I am still a bit confused. It's a 3570k so, it requires less voltages sometimes, but still, 4.6Ghz in my mind would have required a bit more offset. Maybe some higher level guru can comment on that.


Good catch. While there's no golden rule and really depends on each CPU, my old 3570K at 4.5Ghz needed Vcore offset of +0.02 and Turbo +0.004, with LLC 3.
@disq, you may want to see if you are reaching too high voltage / temperatures and could turn the Turbo voltage down quite a few.


----------



## disq

fleps said:


> Did you got the exact same RAM model when you upgraded, same frequency, voltages, brand?



Not the same brand but AFAIK they have the same frequency/voltage. I had these (https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-12800cl9d-4gbxl) and added these (https://www.corsair.com/pt/pt/Categ...al-Channel-DDR3-Memory-Kit/p/CMZ4GX3M2A1600C9) like four months ago.



fleps said:


> If you can pass stress tests w/o problem and get BSOD when gaming, it can be due to RAM sticks not being compatible / proper configured. I see on your screens they are set to 1600Mhz, are all 1600 Mhz and same voltage?
> 
> You can try to remove some ram and do tests running games with old 8Gb then new 8GB only and see if there's any difference.



I don't get any BSOD, the computer will just freeze for a sec or two and then restarts by itself. I need to test removing the newest ones and leave the old ones in as you suggested.



fleps said:


> Or if not, and it's only when gaming, it can be a video card issue not related to OC at all, which you can test by running OCCT GPU or MSI Kombustor.



Need to test that as well, thanks!



DarthFK said:


> At first glance:
> 
> 1. As one option, heat comes to mind:
> 
> a. We had a question on this thread about the Pro3 possibly overheating MOSFETS and causing throttle. In your case it's not the throttle, as it seems, but we don't know the temps. Perhaps you can check your gaming temps (HWinfo or something else). At that throttling issue @inedenimadam rightly suggested placing a fan over the mosfets to mitigate possible overheating while OCing.
> 
> b. Don't know if it's relevant, but I had a really embarrassing situation when I started to ask questions here, when my temps went through the roof. It turned out that I had too much dust in the system and forgot to clean it. The CPU cooler was clogged. I know...



I think temps are good. CPU usually is at 50/60 under load. 




















DarthFK said:


> 2. On additional probabilities - RAM frequency and voltages - I only do XMP, I don't manually change timings etc:



I'm doing XMP as well, it's not on the image i posted above but i actually have it on at the moment.



DarthFK said:


> 3. Voltages
> 
> - On a slightly side note - I am a bit curious about your Additional Turbo Voltage being +0.105v and offset +0.005v. My first thought while OCing would have been to bump the offset 1st and maybe a bit aTv, I think the guide also suggest this approach, but if it worked before... Though, I am still a bit confused. It's a 3570k so, it requires less voltages sometimes, but still, 4.6Ghz in my mind would have required a bit more offset. Maybe some higher level guru can comment on that.



Well, i think the guide suggested the +0.005v Turbo as well but since the upgrade on the forums software the bbcode is all messed up and it's hard to understand. It also came from this (http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...y-bridge-asrock-edition-934.html#post25697813) where @inedenimadam suggested the same.



DarthFK said:


> P.S. fleps also has a good point I forgot to mention. I kind of assumed that the RAM is the same. What I'd additionally suggest to what he rightly pointed out, if the RAM is the same (hz, timings, voltage) - maybe test it with MEMtest86.



I already ran MEMtest86 and passed without any errors.



fleps said:


> Good catch. While there's no golden rule and really depends on each CPU, my old 3570K at 4.5Ghz needed Vcore offset of +0.02 and Turbo +0.004, with LLC 3.
> 
> @disq, you may want to see if you are reaching too high voltage / temperatures and could turn the Turbo voltage down quite a few.



Wow, that's a huge difference from mine. I also do LLC 3 but if i set the Turbo to such low value it doesn't even boot iirc. I'm doing some tests to see exactly


----------



## inedenimadam

disq said:


> Well, i think the guide suggested the +0.005v Turbo as well but since the upgrade on the forums software the bbcode is all messed up and it's hard to understand. It also came from this (http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...y-bridge-asrock-edition-934.html#post25697813) where @*inedenimadam* suggested the same.





*The reason you add turbo instead of offset*:


Offset increases voltage across the entire voltage curve. Even at idle. So if you had a stock idle voltage of .700, you would idle at .800 with a +100 offset. Intel has been historically pretty good at setting 'stock' voltages at a stable value, so there really isn't any reason in most cases to need extra voltage for all of the stock stepping. Extra Turbo Voltage ONLY applies the added voltage when the processor is at its highest operating frequency. Turbo is the only place you deviate from stock frequency with an overclock, so it should be the only place you deviate from stock voltage as well. I was even able to run a negative offset because intel is conservative with stock voltages, YMMV on that one, and its generally not a good idea. For sure, overclock with turbo voltage and not offset if the motherboard allows for just turbo voltage.



*The exceptions*:


When going for a REALLY BIG OVERCLOCK, with a ton of additional voltage, your voltage range becomes much larger. So the swing between turbo and idle voltage becomes more of a violent shock to both the processor and the power supply. You may introduce transient voltage spikes and dips when rapidly making large voltage changes. In this case, sometimes it may be necessary to compensate with LLC or maybe a bump to offset.


*or*


Your processor is going, and now needs more voltage across the board.




_*THE RAM*_

Mixing kits is generally a no-no. You _can_ do it, but you shouldn't. You said you are running them at XMP...but which stick's XMP? Remember, XMP stands for Xtreme Memory Profile, and is an overclock. XMP is not an industry standard that all kits must abide by like JEDECK is. Kits with the same rated speeds and voltages can have wildy different sub timings. The safest bet running mixed kits is to revert to JEDEC standards, which all sticks will do, and hopefully do together. 



memtest is not enough to guarantee anything, at least the way it runs by default... Googlestressapptest is an industry standard, and thanks to the linux kernel being included with windows10, can be run from bash on shell. It's what google uses to validate all 395730498 sticks of RAM for their servers, so its good enough for me! Aida64 also has a semi decent RAM and cache stability test. I trust tests from people that have skin in the game.


----------



## fleps

disq said:


> Not the same brand but AFAIK they have the same frequency/voltage. I had these (https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-12800cl9d-4gbxl) and added these (https://www.corsair.com/pt/pt/Categ...al-Channel-DDR3-Memory-Kit/p/CMZ4GX3M2A1600C9) like four months ago.


As @inedenimadam said, mixing different RAM is usually a no-no. I'm guessing this is your issue right there.

You should disable XMP and see if your RAM will use it's defaults and work well together, or test each 8GB separately.

If you can't get them stable your best bet is to sell either kit and get more 8Gb for the exact same model you kept.


----------



## inedenimadam

fleps said:


> As @*inedenimadam* said, mixing different RAM is usually a no-no. I'm guessing this is your issue right there.
> 
> You should disable XMP and see if your RAM will use it's defaults and work well together, or test each 8GB separately.
> 
> If you can't get them stable your best bet is to sell either kit and get more 8Gb for the exact same model you kept.



Even getting two of the same sticks from different batches can result in mismatched sub timings, leaving the motherboard to try and figure out what to do with it...


Buying a kit the size you need is unfortunately the best best, because the sticks will be binned together as a unit. 



You can still mix kits, they just need to be heavily validated to ensure no funny business.


----------



## disq

Thank you all for the replies. I've got some tests to do now but it's probably related to the new RAM sticks as you said. Will report back

Google stressapptest seems a bit complicated to me (i'm not familiar with linux) so i will try AIDA64. Should i run it for 1-2h, 12h or 24h?



inedenimadam said:


> but which stick's XMP?


It only has one available in the BIOS, XMP 1.2 Profile 1


----------



## chelo

Hello First, forgive me for my terrible English. I'm new here. I registered because I need help. Searching on Google I found this forum and its thread. To start is my first OC, for some years I have an i5 3570k and a z77 extreme 4, it never occurred to me to do an OC. If someone wants to help me I can give more information. My idea is to be able to achieve 4.6 ghz, the motherboard has an automatic OC but more than 4.4 does not load windows. I hope some answer thanks


----------



## chelo

chelo said:


> Hello First, forgive me for my terrible English. I'm new here. I registered because I need help. Searching on Google I found this forum and its thread. To start is my first OC, for some years I have an i5 3570k and a z77 extreme 4, it never occurred to me to do an OC. If someone wants to help me I can give more information. My idea is to be able to achieve 4.6 ghz, the motherboard has an automatic OC but more than 4.4 does not load windows. I hope some answer thanks


Achieve something, for 4.6 with a fixed voltage of 1,165, LLC 1 and 1 hour of prime95 with a temperature peak of 75 ° c seemingly without problems. Try with less voltage (1,150v) but after 20 min cpuz gave me an error. I would like to leave it stable in offset but I do not know if it is better to up the vcore or turbo voltage? And if the LLC is fine. Can anybody help me?


----------



## TomVM

Hello guys !

I'm pretty new on this forum and this tuto was SO helpful ! I wanted to OC my Intel 2600k and OC was new to me so Thanks to all ! I wanted to share my new configuration and have your feedback about it... So here we go !

_Hardware Config :_


Spoiler



*Power Supply :* THERMALTAKE TR2 700W
*MotherBoard :* ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
*Chip :* INTEL i7-2600K 3.4GHz - 8Mo cache - TurboBoost - Graphic HD 3000 - Socket LGA1155
*AirCooler :* Thermalright macho rev b
*GC :* MSI R6850 Cyclone
*RAM :* 8Go = 2* DDR3 4Go (KHX1600C9D3X2K2/8GX)
*HD :* Western Digital Caviar Black 1 To Serial ATA 6 Gb/s



_BIOS Config :_


Spoiler









_OC Results :_


Spoiler







As you can see the temp didn't rise more than 70°C max and my cooler isn't spinning at max rate... So I wanted to OC more but when I updated the frequency to 4,7GHz, I got the BSOD saying "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" but I dont know why... Maybe a problem with the RAM ? What do you think about it ? Can I go further ? The Vcore is already to 1,38V...

About the RAM, I red that it's running at 1,5V and 1333MHz but can go to 1,65V and 1600MHz. Do I have to OC the RAM too ?

Thanks a lot for your feedback !
TomVM


----------



## inedenimadam

^ WHEA errors are low core voltage 95% of the time. Stick with 46, the voltage is reasonably safe, but high starts to get sketch. 



To get your RAM to run 1600, you need to switch the XMP profile (very first setting) in BIOS and leave all ram related settings on AUTO...or manually enter the speed, timings, and voltage for the sticks.


----------



## syl1979

Asrock released a few days ago the beta BIOS for the P67 Pro3 including the latest microcode update to resolve Spectre/Meltdown issue.

https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P67 Pro3/index.asp#BIOS

You may check for other motherboards on sandy bridge / ivy bridge generation !

Thanks Asrock !


----------



## M0reP0wer

Hi,

My gaming pc is showing core temps of around 50 celcius. I'm not sure how long this has been going on. I recall the OP of this thread saying one solution to high temps is to redo your thermal paste. is there a video out there explaining how to do this?

Is there anything else I should do besides change my thermal paste?

My PC is sandy bridge i5 overclocked to 4.6 Ghz on an asrock extreme3 gen3 mobo.


----------



## DarthFK

M0reP0wer said:


> Hi,
> 
> My gaming pc is showing core temps of around 50 celcius. I'm not sure how long this has been going on. I recall the OP of this thread saying one solution to high temps is to redo your thermal paste. is there a video out there explaining how to do this?
> 
> Is there anything else I should do besides change my thermal paste?
> 
> My PC is sandy bridge i5 overclocked to 4.6 Ghz on an asrock extreme3 gen3 mobo.


Hi, if your CPU(!) is 50 celsius while gaming, it's not fine! It's perfect! Relax, my 3770k @4.6Ghz gives me 64°C with a 240 AIO water cooler with Gentle Typhoons on it in a well ventilated case, while gaming. Enjoy your gaming with such a "cool" CPU/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## DarthFK

P.S. Just to make you feel at ease, post a screenshot of HWinfo (or at least of HWmonitor) with your temps and voltages - let us see where the actual concern might be (if at all).


----------



## inedenimadam

M0reP0wer said:


> Hi,
> 
> My gaming pc is showing core temps of around 50 celcius. I'm not sure how long this has been going on. I recall the OP of this thread saying one solution to high temps is to redo your thermal paste. is there a video out there explaining how to do this?
> 
> Is there anything else I should do besides change my thermal paste?
> 
> My PC is sandy bridge i5 overclocked to 4.6 Ghz on an asrock extreme3 gen3 mobo.



Sandy Bridge hanging in the 50s in lower than it would be with intels stock cooler. Plenty of things to worry about in life, lucky for you, this is not one of them.


----------



## fleps

M0reP0wer said:


> Hi,
> 
> My gaming pc is showing core temps of around 50 celcius. I'm not sure how long this has been going on. I recall the OP of this thread saying one solution to high temps is to redo your thermal paste. is there a video out there explaining how to do this?
> 
> Is there anything else I should do besides change my thermal paste?
> 
> My PC is sandy bridge i5 overclocked to 4.6 Ghz on an asrock extreme3 gen3 mobo.


There's a lot of videos showing how to change the thermal paste of your CPU.

But before that, I'm not sure I understand your concern. 50 celcius is nothing to worry about. What is your CPU max temperature when gaming / benchmarking?


----------



## M0reP0wer

DarthFK said:


> P.S. Just to make you feel at ease, post a screenshot of HWinfo (or at least of HWmonitor) with your temps and voltages - let us see where the actual concern might be (if at all).



I attached 4 screen shots of my HWINFO sensor data.







































Thanks for helping me with this!


----------



## deepor

The CPU temperature you are seeing is normal. It is a pretty good and low value for that that kind of CPU usage % that was happening while you were taking the screenshot, and for those 1.328V core voltage that your board seems to be using when the CPU is at 4.6GHz.

Perhaps let HWINFO run with the sensors window open while you go play a game for a bit, then check what it recorded in the "Maximum" column.


----------



## Megadrone

when running a specific game, I get crashes on occasion, with event viewer says "Event ID 19, Corrected hardware error". The game doesnt utilize the CPU that much, only goes to 40-70%. 

The CPU temps on idle are 50s C and during game max 83C. Its overclocked to 4.4 and its been stable for years since I last stress tested it.

But the high temps are unusual, as in past it maxed at 72C but that could be because I moved to new hotter place.


This is what my bios says, since i didnt tweek it for so long, i pretty much forgot what I did.


----------



## deepor

@Megadrone:

I had a perhaps similar situation a year ago. My problems went away after adding 0.015 to Vcore, making it so at stress the Vcore goes from 1.285 to 1.300 V.

Those "corrected hardware error" events will go away with good settings.

Maybe replace your old thermal paste and clean the case to see if you can get your CPU temperature lower? When I experimented again with stress tests because of my crash problems last year, it seemed to me that after around 85°C CPU temperature, things get unstable. I can make the machine crash if I use fan speed settings where the CPU gets warmer than that.


----------



## Megadrone

deepor said:


> @Megadrone:
> 
> I had a perhaps similar situation a year ago. My problems went away after adding 0.015 to Vcore, making it so at stress the Vcore goes from 1.285 to 1.300 V.
> 
> Those "corrected hardware error" events will go away with good settings.
> 
> Maybe replace your old thermal paste and clean the case to see if you can get your CPU temperature lower? When I experimented again with stress tests because of my crash problems last year, it seemed to me that after around 85°C CPU temperature, things get unstable. I can make the machine crash if I use fan speed settings where the CPU gets warmer than that.


I dont know what my Vcore is, in bios i only have offset setting at 0.005


----------



## deepor

Megadrone said:


> I dont know what my Vcore is, in bios i only have offset setting at 0.005


You can see your Vcore in tools like HWMonitor or HWiNFO. With your settings, it will change depending on what programs are running. It is low when the CPU is idle at the desktop. You could let a tool like HWiNFO run with its open sensor window in the background while you do something, then after waiting a while look at what the "maximum" column's recorded Vcore was.


----------



## Megadrone

deepor said:


> You can see your Vcore in tools like HWMonitor or HWiNFO. With your settings, it will change depending on what programs are running. It is low when the CPU is idle at the desktop. You could let a tool like HWiNFO run with its open sensor window in the background while you do something, then after waiting a while look at what the "maximum" column's recorded Vcore was.


I have that in the image above, but in HWMonitor there is VID and CPU Vcore (in mobo section). From what i understand VID is the voltage request whereas the Vcore is what is actually supplied. Here VID is higher than Vcore, does that mean its not getting enough voltage and thats why its crashing? The VID max is 1.181V and Vcore max is 1.168V.


when i added to Turbo Voltage from 0.004 to 0.012 (2 steps) this is what i got, it doesnt crash with this setting:


----------



## deepor

You understood what VID and Vcore are exactly right.

About why Vcore ends up lower, that's how Intel asked motherboard manufacturers to configure things by default. There's a name "Vdroop" for this voltage drop. The higher the power use by the CPU, the stronger the voltage will get reduced. This is supposed to protect a bit against the voltage spiking after high power use by the CPU stops.

The setting named "CPU Load-Line Calibration" = "LLC" in the BIOS can configure this behavior by the board. I don't quite remember how the LLC levels work on ASRock. I think a lower level will mean less drop in voltage.


----------



## Megadrone

I have tested with the game, with an increase of turbo voltage, it plays fine. With Prime95 though, using custom settings in OP (without AVX) is fine, but when using blend mode with AVX turned on, its BSOD in a matter of minutes. I still havint tried LLC, i have it at average.


----------



## DarthFK

Megadrone said:


> I have tested with the game, with an increase of turbo voltage, it plays fine. With Prime95 though, using custom settings in OP (without AVX) is fine, but when using blend mode with AVX turned on, its BSOD in a matter of minutes. I still havint tried LLC, i have it at average.


The reported voltage is actually good, even low(ish). If you don't pass the AVX in Prime at that voltage, but pass the custom test, I wouldn't worry too much to be honest, unless you start seeing other issues/instability later, in real life. In this particular case, with such an AVX situation only(!), I would also use HWinfo while gaming to check what are "everyday" temps, not the ones under super stress by Prime95/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif I guess it might be around 63-65°c... 😉 

If you're still concerned about 78°Celsius as in your reported temps, and this is on a 2500k or 3570k (I assume? - strike that,just paid attention and saw 3570k, sorry/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif), can you tell us:
1. What's the ambient temperature normally in that room?
2. What cooler do you use? I am very curious about tgat 4000rpm thing
3. What is the case & airflow? 
(is it an open case or stand, is it closed? How many intake & exhaust fans do u have?)
5. Scrap this question, just noticed you MB is Asrockz77extreme4 (5. What's the motherboard?)
6. Have you followed the above advise and cleaned the computer (Front filters, fans, and particularly the CPU cooler!!!)?

In LLC on AsRock - llc 3 or 2 is fine, that's medium or slightly tighter than medium. On 4.4ghz I think you shouldn't do LLC1 - although that's the least vdroop, you actually need a bit of vdroop! @deepor in Asrock's case, the lower the number (1,2) thelower is vdroop. Long story short, some vdroop is ok - he has 4.4Ghz, see Buildzoid video on vdroop & LLC.


----------



## deepor

Megadrone said:


> I have tested with the game, with an increase of turbo voltage, it plays fine. With Prime95 though, using custom settings in OP (without AVX) is fine, but when using blend mode with AVX turned on, its BSOD in a matter of minutes. I still havint tried LLC, i have it at average.


What's happening with your temperatures when you use AVX enabled prime95? The max temperature in your HWMonitor screenshot was already pretty high, and that was without prime95 AVX running, right? With prime95 AVX, you then get something approaching 100°C? Those kinds of temperatures can cause a crash while your voltage settings would normally be enough.

It seems to me things get a bit dangerous for stability at about 85°C. For example, I was experimenting with fan control software a while ago with prime95 stress testing in the background. While I had the fans running very slow, I got a BSOD after a minute of the CPU running above 90°C. Meanwhile, with the exact same voltage settings, things run completely fine if the CPU is kept at 80°C.


----------



## deani77

Megadrone said:


> when running a specific game, I get crashes on occasion, with event viewer says "Event ID 19, Corrected hardware error". The game doesnt utilize the CPU that much, only goes to 40-70%.
> 
> The CPU temps on idle are 50s C and during game max 83C. Its overclocked to 4.4 and its been stable for years since I last stress tested it.
> 
> But the high temps are unusual, as in past it maxed at 72C but that could be because I moved to new hotter place.
> 
> 
> This is what my bios says, since i didnt tweek it for so long, i pretty much forgot what I did.


Hi...

Did you change anything in advance tab?


----------



## pel

trying to OC a 2600k 4ghz, when i hit 70ºC or 75ºC downclock to 3.4ghz


----------



## inedenimadam

pel said:


> trying to OC a 2600k 4ghz, when i hit 70ºC or 75ºC downclock to 3.4ghz



Sounds like VRM throttling. 75C is plenty safe for sandy bridge, and wouldn't cause throttling. 



What motherboard?


----------



## pel

inedenimadam said:


> Sounds like VRM throttling. 75C is plenty safe for sandy bridge, and wouldn't cause throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> What motherboard?


asrock z77 pro 3, i just changed from 3570k to 2600k, did a clear cmos

any way to monitorice that ?


----------



## inedenimadam

pel said:


> asrock z77 pro 3, i just changed from 3570k to 2600k, did a clear cmos
> 
> any way to monitorice that ?



Before you read the text in the spoiler, ensure that you have set the power limit section like it is in the guide from the first page in this thread. It always best to check your software/firmware settings before pointing the finger at hardware.





Spoiler



that board is a 4+1 board. I can almost guarantee you are thermal throttling because of the VRMs. 



I doubt that board has a VRM thermal module, so your best bet is to:


1: time how long it takes to throttle.
2: point a fan at the VRM section of your motherboard
3: time how long it takes (if at all) to throttle.


With a board that age, you may have thermal pads that are old and crusty, or a buildup of dust around the VRM. Improving airflow and heatsink contact on the VRMs are about the only way to mitigate throttling from VRMs. 



Let us know how it goes!


----------



## deepor

@pel:

I saw throttling on an ASRock Z77 Pro4-M with a 3570K, so a CPU that uses less power than a 2600K. This was a brand new board at the time. The throttling was definitely because of the VRM temperatures. Like @inedenimadam describes, it got somewhat better when opening the case and trying to blow on the socket area with a fan.

Just looking at pictures online, your ASRock Z77 Pro3 doesn't look better than the ASRock Z77 Pro4-M. I bet it's the VRM causing those limitations you see.


----------



## pel

I changed the fans at the top of the case now to intake air.

Still the same after 5 mins of prime throttling, after hitting 95w or so

C States configuration might change something ?


----------



## ExTaCy1337

Hello guys, I've read the guide but I am stuck in the correct LLC level.
I own a Z77 Extreme 4 and 3570k, I am confused can't find any good info on the internet.
It says "You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS, during load in Windows as reported by CPU-Z."
Eh boy, Bios shows me VCore ~1.018-1.024 (That's the same always even if I increase overclock, because I am changing the turbo voltage??) and CPU-Z shows me like 1.2 volt under load or 0.88 idle.
Can someone help me out?


----------



## aflack

close to the volt in bios. not the same


----------



## ExTaCy1337

aflack said:


> close to the volt in bios. not the same


So my bios shows up 1.024 volt, I am about 1.20volt @ 4.4ghz, even if I overclock to 4.6 bios still shows 1.024, this is what I am trying to get close too?
What if I go 5ghz @ 1.5 volt or something, I still want the LLC that provides me the lowest voltage @ prime test?

I mean that number is always low in bios, I think even in stock I am not 1.024, I am like turbo boost +0.004 or 0.008v to get 4.4ghz stable.
I have to underclock to get it closer .


----------



## DJ4g63t

Hey guys I just recently switched from fix voltages to offset to help push my OC up to 4.7GHz while using lower voltages. So far I'm very stable but when I shut down the system and let it sit (powered off) for a day or two I am getting a 3b debug code. I've never had this problem when I was using fixed voltages at 4.5GHz. The only other thing I changed when going to offset voltages is I enabled C1E. I'm guessing this is my issue but I don't know if there is anyway to tweak it to stop this debug code and get it to post after sitting for a period of time.


----------



## porksmuggler

DJ4g63t said:


> Hey guys I just recently switched from fix voltages to offset to help push my OC up to 4.7GHz while using lower voltages. So far I'm very stable but when I shut down the system and let it sit (powered off) for a day or two I am getting a 3b debug code. I've never had this problem when I was using fixed voltages at 4.5GHz. The only other thing I changed when going to offset voltages is I enabled C1E. I'm guessing this is my issue but I don't know if there is anyway to tweak it to stop this debug code and get it to post after sitting for a period of time.


It's been a while, but on SB I recall certain settings needing to be changed to avoid something like this over 4.5GHz.

This guide might help. https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...t-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-thread.html


----------



## DarthFK

Some guys suggested changing VGA ports and re-seating RAM, in a specific order. Have a look here on the order of these ops:
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/312189-30-extreme-wont-boot-signal


----------



## DJ4g63t

DarthFK said:


> Some guys suggested changing VGA ports and re-seating RAM, in a specific order. Have a look here on the order of these ops:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/312189-30-extreme-wont-boot-signal


Thanks for the suggestion but i really don't think this is a hardware issue. I confirmed yesterday that it's directly related to having C1E enabled in the bios. Two days ago I disabled it and it posted 4.8ghz first time every time from a power off state with no issues but as soon as I enabled it again it doesn't post anymore even at stock clocks. It gives me 3b a few times then it finally posts. I'm thinking there is something else in the bios that I'm missing. I've run 4.5ghz at fixed voltages for the last few years with C1E disabled and never saw this 3b error before. I'll try swapping ram slot because that pretty simple.


----------



## inedenimadam

C1E basically shuts cores off when not in use. You can use c3 and c6 without worry, but c1e is buggy for sure when overclocking.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I have a question for you guys.. Right now I have a p67 extreme 4 gen 3 motherboard. I was thinking of upgrading this computer instead of buying a new one, since money is tight for me now. I was thinking maybe an i5 3570k or i7 3770k. wouldn't these two be my top choices since I can't upgrade to anything over 3rd gen intel? Now the whole issue of overclocking.. Is it possible to overclock using this motherboard? I'm reading through the threads but it seems unclear.. Someone was suggesting you need a certain type of motherboard to overclock.. z77.. If i can't overclock wouldn't getting the K version be meaningless?

Would appreciate any suggestions or advice.

regards


----------



## deepor

Don't you currently have a CPU in this board of yours? Just go into the BIOS and look around to find its overclocking settings. I can't imagine that it doesn't have it as it looks like an overclocking board to me just looking at pictures.

Don't forget that you will have to update the BIOS version to the newest one. If you still have the original BIOS version on this board, it probably does not support Ivy Bridge CPUs, only Sandy Bridge.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I didn't check yet, i thought u needed a zz77 or something like that motherboard to overclock.. maybe im wrong.


----------



## deepor

PauliePeanuts said:


> I didn't check yet, i thought u needed a zz77 or something like that motherboard to overclock.. maybe im wrong.


Yeah, it was the same in the generation of your board, there were chipsets that were locked and chipsets that could do overclocking. But the names were different, in your generation it was "H67" being locked and "P67" unlocked. Then the following generation it was "H77" and "Z77".


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Oh ok, thank you, I didn't know that. I guess that means I can overclock on this motherboard.. That is good to hear.. I never did it before, I will really have to be careful, especially that i bought this CPU used off ebay lol..


----------



## PauliePeanuts

If anyone is still here... Just a question.. Do you guys recommend any budget coolers that are cheap but get the job done? Right now I have an intel fan on the CPU.. but I am assuming that if I overclock it i need a better cooling system for the cpu? I was thinking of overclocking the i5 3570k to maybe 4.4 or 4.5


----------



## deepor

Can you link to shop websites where you would buy from? Things can be very different in different parts of the world, there might be an interesting bargain where you are.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> If anyone is still here... Just a question.. Do you guys recommend any budget coolers that are cheap but get the job done? Right now I have an intel fan on the CPU.. but I am assuming that if I overclock it i need a better cooling system for the cpu? I was thinking of overclocking the i5 3570k to maybe 4.4 or 4.5


Depending on your overclock & desire to keep your PC relatively silent(!) I would recommend another cooler. You can try the stock on some limited OC on a 3570k, but the stock cooler is limited in its potential & may become noisy rather quickly. It depends on you budget, but a 3-4 pipes 120mm cooler will do the job very well for a 3570k. On another hand, a 3770k will run hotter. For a budget 3570k my first though would have been the very accesible everywhere Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo or a Cryorig H7 - you can also buy them used (or a Noctua & Be Quiet used - new these are a bit more expensive). Aircoolers don't really "lose" their properties over time, like watercoolers, so a used aircooler is ok - but you need to make sure you know how to service your fans if they come and make clicking sounds (youtube it - it isn't so common though, afaik), that all the screws & stuff for a 115x socket are present, and, again, it depends on your budget.


----------



## DarthFK

P.S. and of course Scythe has capable coolers for a 3570k and some even for a 3770k. In fact, for a 3570k even the Deepcool Gammax 400 is good enough, but if I remember correctly it has an awkward installation system. There are many companies that will suffice for a 3570k (Arctic Cooling, Reeven). Look at the cooler reviews, say on Techpowerup.

P.P.S. Beware of your case hight, some colers can be too tall & beware of coolers' width/depth. Some may overhang the memory modules. If you have tall RAM modules the front fan may interfere. Again, check the reviews.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks for the help.. So you're saying I could potentially just use the fan I got on there now? I might not mind the noise since my computer is kind of noisy anyway... I probably would go to 4.4 or 4.5 Nothing over that. Not sure if that is considered an overclock that needs special cooling or not. I just don't want to fry the chip. etc. Also looking into overclocking my ram.. Found a good video on youtube that explains it.. but he goes a level lower than the ram that boots up. His ram was able to load at 2000 from 1600 .. but he went with 1866.. Is that normal, always go down from the max it can boot at? 

best regards


----------



## deepor

The temperature increase when overclocking comes more from the voltage you set, not from the speed. If you find out that you do not need to raise voltage much to reach those 4.5GHz you are thinking of, you won't see a very large increase in temperature.

The stock cooler really is pretty crappy. I would be scared to increase voltage when using it. Very high temperatures (something approaching 100°C) are dangerous when the voltage is not low, but when it is low then it might be fine.

An important thing to know about is, when you leave all voltage settings on "Auto", the motherboard's BIOS will automatically start increasing voltage when you increase the speed. This can make things really dangerous. You have to take manual control of the settings. You should set +0.0V offset and turbo voltage if you want to use the "offset" style overclocking before you start your experimenting. I don't know what voltage to choose when using the "fixed" voltage style of overclocking, perhaps something like 1.15V?

The "voltage" I mean in everything I wrote is the "Vcore" voltage you will see in a tool like HWINFO's sensor window while in Windows.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Thanks for the help.. So you're saying I could potentially just use the fan I got on there now? I might not mind the noise since my computer is kind of noisy anyway... I probably would go to 4.4 or 4.5 Nothing over that. Not sure if that is considered an overclock that needs special cooling or not. I just don't want to fry the chip. etc. Also looking into overclocking my ram.. Found a good video on youtube that explains it.. but he goes a level lower than the ram that boots up. His ram was able to load at 2000 from 1600 .. but he went with 1866.. Is that normal, always go down from the max it can boot at?
> 
> best regards


Well, not 100%. What I am saying is that an OC with a stock cooler on a 3570k is possible, but it will be very limited, you won't get high Ghz and will create more problems than solutions. Not only you won't get too far in terms of Ghz, you'll negate the purpose of the OC - the temperatures will raise too high for a good OC. In Prime95 custom setup your temps would better stay under 85c. Did you check first what are the temps now at stock speed with the stock cooler? 😉 That's your starting indicator. 

In addition/conjunction to the high temps the cooler will be probably doing a jet engine noise. If you think it's noisy now, then it's going to get worse - you will not solve the problem of cooling, which is the purpose of the cooler itself and you will get an even noisier machine. But do your initial testing before doing/buying anything else & you'll know what is the situation in your specific case better. Starting from stock & going small increments up, if the temperatures are ok, is a way to test the CPU & cooler's limits. People recommend to stop at an OC that reaches 75c under Prime95 load, as you have probably read in this and other forums. If you're only gaming, I'd say 85c tops in Prime95, for your peace of mind & a longer life for the CPU. Though at this point the length of ypur CPU life may be lesd important, if you plan to upgrade in 1-3 years.

More specifically (I am writing from my phone right now, but) I had my temps somewhere on this thread with 2500k, several 2600k, possibly one 3570k (I think) and definitely with a 3770k. I used a three direct pipes cooler from Xigmatek, but then had to move to a water cooler for 3770k higher OC (or I could've bought a beefier aircooler, but those are more expensive).

The 3570k will require a cheaper 120mm cooler, while 3770k will require a more capable cooler or a lower OC. And take into account that each CPU can be different, some run hotter than others, requiring higher voltages. You just cannot know it untill you buy it. Also your case ventilation will play a role in OC, hopefully providing a good cooler air intake. If I find those temps on my previous 2500k-3770k, I'll post it here. 

Don't get me wrong - a 3770k on lower speed will outperform a 3570k, look at GamerNexus 2018 reviews of 2500k & 2600k (the "older brother" of 3770k) to understand the differences between them.

Can't help you with RAM, no clue on that, I only use XMP profiles. Never had time to experiment.

Several questions to you:
1. What CPU are you going to choose - 3570k or 3770k? When buying a cooler you might want to consider what are you going to do with it next, how long are going to keep it maybe. Anyway, which CPU you fancy?
2. What's the purpose of the upgrade? Gaming only, or video editing etc? (this couldbe the first question
3. Your budget?
4. Smone already asked you, what are the options/prices in your location? (you can find "cheap" bargains in US sometimes, over Ebay or locally, but cheap in US may be expensive elsewhere). So - options/prices for coolers in your location?


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I really appreciate the help guys and tips.. 

To answer your questions.. 

I already bought the i5 3570k I went with that because i found it much cheaper on ebay, I couldn't find a decent price on the i7 3770k. I updated my bios and installed the chip.. It seems to be running fine, i checked cpu z and the temperatures.. I don't really notice much of an improvement with my system, but i only have 4 gigs of slow ram right now.. I bench marked it with the cpu-z. The temperatures didn't seem high.. Right now im not doing much , i have an old game open and the usual webrowser normal programs running.. my temp is is in the low/mid 30c.. When i stress test it on cpu-z, not sure how long you're supposed to run it for, but the temps stayed in the 60c's. I think the highest one core reached was 67.. Not sure what the temp limits or optimal temps are. 

I decided to upgrade this computer to try and save money since I don't have much to blow right now.. I saw a lot of youtube videos showing that people are able to get 3rd generation intels to play modern games and even dabble in VR.. So I am trying to make an ultra budget gaming computer.. I just bought 16 gb's of 1600 ram to add.. My motherboard is Asrock p67 extreme4 gen3.. 
I am located in the USA


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> I really appreciate the help guys and tips..
> 
> To answer your questions..
> 
> I already bought the i5 3570k I went with that because i found it much cheaper on ebay, I couldn't find a decent price on the i7 3770k. I updated my bios and installed the chip.. It seems to be running fine, i checked cpu z and the temperatures.. I don't really notice much of an improvement with my system, but i only have 4 gigs of slow ram right now.. I bench marked it with the cpu-z. The temperatures didn't seem high.. Right now im not doing much , i have an old game open and the usual webrowser normal programs running.. my temp is is in the low/mid 30c.. When i stress test it on cpu-z, not sure how long you're supposed to run it for, but the temps stayed in the 60c's. I think the highest one core reached was 67.. Not sure what the temp limits or optimal temps are.
> 
> I decided to upgrade this computer to try and save money since I don't have much to blow right now.. I saw a lot of youtube videos showing that people are able to get 3rd generation intels to play modern games and even dabble in VR.. So I am trying to make an ultra budget gaming computer.. I just bought 16 gb's of 1600 ram to add.. My motherboard is Asrock p67 extreme4 gen3..
> I am located in the USA



Before I start - read the 1st post entirely!

Sorry for a late reply. Kind of really busy lately. I understand, I sold my 3770k this fall for a hefty amount. It is too expensive, but I can't complain as I was the seller. I was actualy considering leaving this thread totally, since I just sold all my z77 platform components and moved up, but your question stopped me. One last time

The 3570k will do the job you're aiming at, games will be fine. Games, after all, are also dependent on GPUs and actually screen Hz... Yep, if you're on 1080p 60Hz monitor then going excessively powerful CPU & GPU just doesn't make sense. 

As with any OC attempt - none of us here, me including, can be hold responsible for any unsuccessful overclocking attempt on your side. You understand.

Consider, for a while installing Windows, but not validating it. Perhaps you might need several attempts to reach your OC and computer might BSOD from time to time and corrupt Windows, which you'll have to reinstall anyway after that. Well, a clean install is ok anyway. 

Now:
1. Keep the stock cooler for now, let's stress test it and then we'll see.

2. I hope you installed the 16Gb of RAM. 

3. Stop paying too much attention to idle temperatures. As long as these are 30-40C or so I wouldn't even talk about them - they are important to see if you didn't screw up your cooler re-installation (if you are idling and are at 60C then be concerned). Your load temperatures are what you should be monitoring first of all. That's your focus. You shouldn't go over 75C under Prime95 custom stress test mentioned in the 1st post of this thread, to keep your CPU happy long term (over 4 years). If you don't care about 4 years - if it shows 85C under Prime95 stress test, it's also fine. Prime95 is ran for one hour, or is stopped if the temps are too high, like 94-100c - just doesn't make sense continuing stress testing to the pint of throttle and excessive warm-up. Now, don't rush, read what's next.

4. Aim at not(!!!!!) overdoing your OC from the 1st attempt, start with a lower overclock. You can check and if all is ok at lower voltatges&speeds, and you can always go higher later. Do not go too high from your first attempt! To stress test and monitor your first attempt you would need these free programs:
a. Prime 95 version 26.6
b. HWinfo

5. !!! Now, please, read thoroughly the 1st post and its sub-links of this thread, about the ways of overclocking your CPU !!! That post is your "holly" book on this 3570k overclock! When you feel comfortable, go into BIOS and try first a low OC of 3.8Ghz. Do not overdo your first attempt. Keep it low, at 3.8Ghz which is the standard turbo speed of your 3570k (read about the fixed vcore option, something like 1.23vcore or so(!), and perhaps a Turbo Voltage 0.004). Your vcore is what makes the CPU hotter or "colder", but it also gives power for overclocking. Overdoing it will be bad, undervolting may or may not bring BSODs while you work on your PC. That's why you stress test it with Prime95 (whoich is an overkill, but then you're sure that if it passes Prime, it's 100% stable). Please also set the other settings as per the 1st post. 

6. Boot into Windows, let the PC load services and in 10-20min open the Prime95 v26.6 (don't start the stress test yet), then open sensors on HWinfo. Make yourself comfortable with what's what - look for Core0-Core3 Temperatures. Now start the Stress test of the Prime95 - the custom test suggested in the first post of this thread! You can keep the CPU-Z open to observe the vcore as well. 
- If your temperatures will go to 100C the CPU will throttle. This means the cooler is crap and you need another one. Shut down the Prime95 stress test - that's why you should montior your temps on your 1st attempt carefully. If you're between 89-99C, it's not throttling, but it's not much better. It'll start degrading faster, no one can tell exactly when and I wouldn't speculate. One day your OC will not hold and you'll start having more BSODs. In short, I personally wouldn't keep my CPU at 88-99C.
- If you are temps are around 75C, that's ideal, if around 85c then it's ok.
And it's up to you if you can tolerate excessive noise from your cooler, but I don't advise it, as over time you'll become cranky

7. If the temps are fine, you may try upping the multiplier without any other changes, say from 38 to 39, repeat Prime95 see what happens - but then these sort of things are covered in the 1st post. Read it, it's a must.

Then tell us what happened. 

If your temps are too high, you need a new cooler. There are inexpensive options used on Ebay. Perhaps there might be something on your local craigslist. But first try your stock cooler, then we'll talk.

Again - read the first post and good luck!


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks for sticking around and giving me all that useful information. I appreciate the effort. I will re-read through your post a couple of times to get the jist of it, I read the first post , but i need to read it again. Some of the terms I am not that familiar with.. Like multiplier? Not even sure what that is or means.. I won't go crazy.. I already have most of the programs you mentioned except for prime 95.. CPU-z has a benchmark and stress test on it, i thought it would be good enough since my CPU goes to 100 percent when that is active.. but I guess I will take the recommendation of using prime95.. There was a tutorial on youtube I found for the bios that I am using.. he breaks it down and I was going to follow it, but maybe It's better to know what I am doing first. In case you're curious.


----------



## DarthFK

I'm going to reply on both options - his with offset and fixed. You chose the one you like, it's easier for you, but read my concerns first.

Offset:
Yeah, I watched this guy several times on various issues. His suggestion on how to avoid Windows corruption is interesting. I didn't know that. Thanks for it - live and learn You can absolutely do his offset version (though note that he also does fixed usually. Offset is just fine. As I said, I do fixed version to make sure I get the lowest of temperatures, but it takes time. And it depends on the CPU, as they are all different (silicon lottery. Any OC and testing takes time in fact. Now, about his review, there are positives and negatives in what he is doing, in my opinion. Specifically: 

1. The multiplier. Now you saw in his video what multiplier is - the 42 number on all cores. It's like a gear on a car Do NOT start with 42 with your stock cooler, though. You can always raise it later. Start with the 38 multiplier, stress test, see what temps you get. You can always very quickly raise the multiplier later, if temps are ok and the PC is stable.

2. I would load XMP profile on your RAM first, to make sure you get it to 1600 speed and then overclock the CPU. XMP is essentially already an OC, so the CPU being OCd also adds to the RAM, which would change the CPU overclocking and stability. I would XMP the RAM, then see how far the CPU could go and have my system stable and good. RAM 1st, CPU after.

3. In my opinion an important matter is the LLC level and I would NOT do Level 5 - LLC is the level of voltage adjustment when the CPU gets some work to do, or to rest. It needs more voltage to work and less to idle. I would NOT use LLC Level 5, which allows for the highest vdroop (adds highest voltages to the CPU under load, basically "zaps" the CPU from its "sleep" with the most powerful level of voltage to ensure it gets enough voltage to perform its work). Sometimes too much is too much. So, Level 5 (on Asrock only) means a serious over-volt of the CPU during load and serious sudden under-volt in idle - hence the jump between those two is really big and it's a "shock" for the CPU, in a way. If you have time to watch it, see what various LLC settings (and vdroop) do to the CPU from the very competent GamersNexus invitee "Buildzoid". If you don't have time - simply use Level 3 or 2, as Level 3 provides enough vdroop for the CPU to adjust its load and function properly without getting "over-shocked" or "zapped".





4. The negative Additional Turbo Voltage is sometimes debatable, but I am ok with what he suggests, just monitor your temps and computer stability. The stability (Windows crashes) is the matter to monitor here, if it works under Prime, it's fine.

5. Very important points on Prime95 
- check your Windows version first (32 or 64 bit)
- do NOT use newest Prime95 versions, download the Prime95 v26.6, as that version doesn't use AVX, which will drive your CPU crazy hot for no reason.
- use the custom test described in the 1st post (see the text and the picture of Prime Test sub-link on the 1st page of this thread "Number of torture test threads to run" should be automatically be set to 4 or 8 depending on what CPU you have. "Memory to use in MB" should be set to 512 x # of GB of RAM installed. 4GB x 512 = 2048. 8GB x 512 = 4096. - again, see that picture)

Here is Der8auer's link to Prime95 v26.6 for 64bit Windows:
https://overclocking.guide/download/prime-95-v26-6-64-bit/
Or here
https://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=15504

-----------

Fixed:
Alternatively, for fixed voltages, see what I already suggested to someone on page 958 of this thread, post #9577
1. But again do NOT use 42 multiplier and 
2. Try fixed vcore of 1.23v, which should be more than enough for 38 multiplier first. Raise it in small increments by 0.005 if you have crashes/BSODs etc.
3. Let me be clear - Prime95 is ran for at least 1hour to test the stability (you will see there that I suggest that it can be run for 23min to test max temps, that's not the same - you need to run it for one hour for stability, unless the temparaures are too high. If temps are too high just stop the test and quit it too/exit)
See that post with pictures of my BIOS here:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...y-bridge-asrock-edition-958.html#post26519935


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks again for taking time out to explain this all.. I really appreciate it.. I will have to go back and keep referencing some of your tips so I don't forget. It's a little daunting because it seems like whenever I do something to help the performance, it ends up worse in the end.. lol.. I just tried optimizing windows 7 for performance, and its kind of iffy... 

I was going to overclock the ram, but maybe its not even worth it.. It seems tedious and people argue that the performance gains are negligible.. I certainly will not go too high on my first attempt.. In CPU-z my core speed keeps fluctuating back and forth from like 1.5 to 3.7 ish .. It does it a lot like up and down very quickly.. I believe that is part of the intel step technology stuff, but it just seems odd .. most of the time it is on 1.5 if im idle... When i click the CPU-z stress test... It seems to run steady at the 3.6 / 3.7 ish mark. 

THanks for that tip with prime 95, I ended up downloading the new one.. good thing you told me

I didn't get my ram sticks yet, so i haven't messed with anything.. Just been trying to optimize windows and update some drivers.. Now i have to google what XMP your ram means. lol



regards


----------



## DarthFK

Enabling XMP profile to 1600MHz would do just fine. And it's a super easy one click operation. You literally need one-two clicks. Do it first.

Next, for CPU oc, just do exactly what TechYes does in his video, but type in 38 multiplier for starters and use LLC Level3 instead of Level5. Test - see the temps. If temps in Prime95 are under 75c, increase the multi to 39 and test again. Report when your temps are over 85c under Prime95 test. Will wait for your feedback. Good luck!


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Hey man, just an update I got my ram today.. i put it in, it's reading as 16gb ram... however in bios it seems to be reading it at as 1333 .. not sure why.. that was the ram i previously had.. I went into the xmp area in bios and changed it to 1600... Cpu-z is saying the memory is at 798.1 MHZ. I think that is the equivalent of 1600 right?


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I am having a problem already.. I followed the instructions .. i sent my offset voltage to like .60 instead of his .65 cause windows seemed to crash or something... I set the core speed to 38.. for some reason in cpu-z , it is showing my core speed lower.. before i did this when i stressed the CPU it would go up to 3.8 sometimes on its own or 3.7.. On idle its always at 1.5 and fluctations from like 1.5 to 3.5-3.8.. I took a screen shot of the two programs and what they are sying

https://i.gyazo.com/bafd4cae62c49bb4a07416a7470be2f5.png


Now i restarted cpu-z and used the stress test on CPU-z and it seems to have changed .. Here is the screen shot. 

https://i.gyazo.com/6275f366d42b148dd9d6c87c62bfaf5b.png


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Ok sorry to post multiple times... I ran the prime 95 under the custom setting illustrated in this guide on page one. I ran it almost an hour... Basically it was running hot.. Most of them were in the 80's core 1 got the hottest. had a max temp of 88.. only reached that maybe once briefly, but it would hit over 85 throughout the test. 
Max Temps during the test 84 88 83 83... Voltage was usually at 1.136 sometimes it went up to 1.44.. Im assuming its probably not a good idea to raise the overclock right? ill try to lower the voltage and see if i can get stable, maybe that will help the heat.

Just a side note.. one of my fans on my ear PC is crapping out... Maybe that could be adding to the hot temperatures?


----------



## DarthFK

For now your concerns seem to be solvablke or negligible Don't worry. But let's address them

Concerns:
1. that the CPU is fluctuating between 1.5-3.8
2. that it's not exactly 3.8Ghz, but rather 3.790
3. That CPUz is showing 3.3.

Answers to 1 and 2:
Well, if you didn't disable Spread Spectrum, disable it. If you did, don't worry as it's not a big problem in the first two cases When your CPU idles, it lowers the speed, when it's stressed, it goes up to its max speed of around 3.8GHz to give you the max performance. The BCLK is not exactly 100, which makes the CPU to run at around 3.790GHz. Mine did the same and even more modern CPUs still do the same.
Here is a similar concern touching on Ivy:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...tuate-stay-still-100mhz-exactly-i7-5930k.html

Concern3 - Perhaps you didn't restart the computer before your next test? 
- As a general rule restart the PC before testing, especially if you had stability issues, then after restart start the Prime95 (but not the stress test) and CoreTemp or HWinfo, but don't start the Prime95 stress test! 
- Then wait for some 10min before running the Prime95 stress test, so that all Windows services are loaded, then start the Prime95 stress test. 
- During running the Prime95 stress test capture the screenshot with Prime95, CoreTemp and CPUz (I guess that you know that you can press the Print Screen button on your keyboard and then paste the content into Paint program present on any Windows PC and if you want to keep it more private you can cut in Paint the part that's not for us. 

If those temperatures that you showed in the picture are during the Prime95 stress test and the CPU s indeed going to 3.8GHz then you're ok. What you need is to make sure that those temps are taken during the stress test at 3.8GHz - I would just install HWinfo to double check the temps, speeds and voltages, compared to what you see in CPU-Z+CoreTemp during the Prime stress test and take a screenshot of HWinfo+CPU-Z+Prime95 and if you wish CoreTemp (it doesn't show nay errors, right?) and post it here, so that we can see if all is good


----------



## deepor

Check out a tool named "HWINFO". In its sensor window it can show you both your "VID" and your "Vcore". Start that HWINFO program in its "sensors-only" mode because you will only be interested in its sensor window.

The "Vcore" is the actual voltage that will be used by your CPU. It is the voltage that the motherboard sends into the CPU.

The "VID" is not a real voltage. It is just a value that the CPU will message towards the outside to your motherboard. The VID value will change with different MHz and also a tiny bit when different programs are running, so will be low when at idle and at 1600MHz, and will be high when at 4GHz while gaming. The motherboard uses the VID as a baseline to decide what Vcore voltage to send into your CPU.

The "offset" and "LLC" settings inside the BIOS menus are influencing how your motherboard translates VID (which is just a number) into Vcore (which is a real voltage). What's supposed to happen is:

*Vcore = VID + offset*

Besides this formula, there's also "LLC" (load-line calibration) added on top. The default setting for LLC will make it so that Vcore voltage will get pulled down the more power your CPU uses. In practice this means that HWINFO will show you exactly that Vcore=VID+offset thing when you are idle at the desktop, but when you are running a stress test the formula will be totally off. If you change the LLC level the result of the theoretical Vcore=VID+offset formula will get closer to what you actually see happening while in stress tests. You have to experiment to find the level that does this best.

I don't know what settings your P67 board has. On the Z77 ASRock board I had, there was also a very interesting setting named "additional turbo voltage". What this setting did was similar to the "offset" setting. The difference between "additional turbo" and "offset" settings was, the turbo version only applied to your overclock. It did not apply to the voltage used when at 1600MHz at the desktop with all power saving features enabled. The normal "offset" setting will change Vcore for everything, both the 1600MHz voltage and the (example) 4GHz voltage. On my Z77 ASRock board, the best thing to do was to keep "offset" at close to +0.0 voltage and only use the "additional turbo voltage" setting to overclock.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

...


----------



## PauliePeanuts

ill edit this post down with my latest result... I started from offset -.060 and i was getting max temperatures as high as 88c. I kept upping the offset and now I am at a stable -.1.. The temperatures didn't go past 83 in prime 95 custom test that i had running for over and hour.. think it ran an hour and a half. 
This snapshot was taken about 20/30 mins into the test. I haven't tried another offset yet.. I was thinking of raising it till things crashed to know how far i could go.. or do u think that is a bad idea.. Ill wait to hear back from you. 


https://i.gyazo.com/e44eb73d43b0640bddd9a77544641e48.png


----------



## PauliePeanuts

THanks for the explanation deepor... But honestly a lot of what you said went over my head. I don't really understand full the LLC thing ... WHen the CPU is being used, doesn't it need MORE voltage? I don't really get that part. I have no idea what to set the LLC on. I just took Darths recommendation and put it on 3.


----------



## deepor

It's enough to just know that LLC is there. If you see voltage dropping in a way that makes no sense while you stress test, this is because of that LLC thing. You can tweak it through that level setting in the BIOS. You can make it so the board stays closer to the voltage you want to configure. One of the levels will make it so voltage follows that "Vcore = VID + offset" rule closely.

If you are interested in what's happening behind the scenes:


Spoiler



Yeah, why the CPU by default does not get its normal voltage when using full power is confusing. You would think that the motherboard should just supply the configured voltage and never something reduced.

This LLC thing exists just because Intel says that it needs to be there. It seems they want it as a sort of protection to help with very cheap motherboards. When the CPU power usage changes, then the motherboard needs a tiny moment to react and keep the voltage constant. This behavior with the reduced voltage is there for motherboards that can only react slow. It is supposed to help a bit with voltage spikes that might damage the CPU.

About why there can be something like the voltage changing because of power usage changes, and why there can be a "voltage spike", the physics are that electrical power is voltage times current:

power = voltage * current
(Watt = Volt * Amp)

This relationship between power and voltage and current is why the CPU can cause the voltage to change through its power usage.

While the CPU is doing its work, the motherboard continually measures the voltage and tweaks the current to try to keep the voltage like it's supposed to be. This part of the motherboard's job between measurement and correction takes a tiny bit of time, and in that tiny moment the voltage will be off. Intel seem to be worried about spikes in the voltage when CPU power usage goes from very high power usage to very low power usage, and that's why they ask for this strange LLC behavior where voltage gets reduced under high power usage.

With the default BIOS LLC setting that Intel is asking for, the voltage will be pulled down quite a bit for things like that prime95 stress test program. The Vcore voltage you will see in HWINFO won't follow your expectations at all.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

honestly bro, i have no idea what voltage i want to configure.. I just been using the offset option and I keep raising the negative offset in increments... I got up to offset of -.1 and the system was stable in prime 95 custom test over an hour... The temperatures also decreased, so I figure I am on the right track? max temps were under 85.. which is great because my previous setting at like -.065 offset gave me max temp of 88c.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> honestly bro, i have no idea what voltage i want to configure.. I just been using the offset option and I keep raising the negative offset in increments... I got up to offset of -.1 and the system was stable in prime 95 custom test over an hour... The temperatures also decreased, so I figure I am on the right track? max temps were under 85.. which is great because my previous setting at like -.065 offset gave me max temp of 88c.


You are on the right track dude It works, doesn't it?! As long as your PC passes the stress test and is stable in your daily whatever + has good temps... Your temps are ok! You can now rather try 39 multiplier instead of lowering the offset for now. The 39 will give your CPU a higher speed and possibly temps (watch the temps and see if it works with the current offset) see what happens. Basically do the same what you did up to now, but with the 39 multiplier. If the temperatures (and noise ) are fine, try 40 multi and see the temps and if you need to adjust (increase of decrease) the offset.

You also know you have a "safe base" now - you can always return to at least 38 multiplier and try lowering the offset as you were suggesting, until the PC "tolerates" it.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Yeah man, the computer actually feels better, which is weird... It seems like the -.1 was a sweet spot compared to the higher voltages... I even got better scores on my benchmarks.. the scores said my cpu was working above expectations... I benched it on cpu-z and userbenchmark, got pretty good feedback so it seems its going good.. I wanted to wait to hear back from you to know my next move.. I will try the 39 multiplier and see what happens. So the goal is to keep the max temperature below 85? 

The max temps are tricky.. it can hit it for a fraction of a second and it will read max temp.. I wish they gave an average temp as well as a max temp. 


I was thinking of picking this up... Do you think this is a decent SSD? I was gonna get the crucial 500 gb one, but this is only 20 bucks. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/QUARONI-12...a:g:elYAAOSwOqBbTiD6:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true
Thanks for the help
Paulie


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> honestly bro, i have no idea what voltage i want to configure.. I just been using the offset option and I keep raising the negative offset in increments... I got up to offset of -.1 and the system was stable in prime 95 custom test over an hour... The temperatures also decreased, so I figure I am on the right track? max temps were under 85.. which is great because my previous setting at like -.065 offset gave me max temp of 88c.


Look, to clarify and add to what I wrote above, as to why you actually want to go higher multiplier - you need to take into account that 3.8GHz was for testing purposes. There is a solid logic behind this testing at 3.8GHz and your goal, which is not 3.8GHz, it's higher:

1. Your CPU can already do 3.8Ghz at its stock settings. It was built by Intel to run at 3.4 base and jump to 3.8GHz when asked to do some serious work. The Intel already set it to run at 3.8GHz when necessary. Thus, the speed of your CPU can fluctuate from low (I don't remember, like 600Mhz in idle, if your Power Setting in Windows are set to balanced or power saving) ) up to... exactly 3.8GHz when stressed by a demanding program (game or other stuff). Your CPU factory specifications say that. It already can do 3.8GHz without you setting the multiplier to 38. Don't get frustrated by that, you didn't waist your time, hold on

Just a quick Intel spec sheet:
Processor Base Frequency - 3.40 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency - 3.80 GHz
https://ark.intel.com/products/65520/Intel-Core-i5-3570K-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3-80-GHz-

There is a PROBLEM with that - Intel gave the CPU too much voltage to do that and kept it at 3.8GHz although many can do better/higher. So, higher voltage makes it run too hot to work properly for several years, but at 3.8GHz with that crappy stock cooler it can handle that. That was Intel's goal, not ours So, our goal of overclocking is to run it faster (higher multiplier than 38 in your case) and keep as cool as we can
- meaning to give it less voltage, which is what you're doing via offset - you are lowering the voltage the CPU receives, hence it goes cooler, 
- but also going faster than 3.8GHz and if need be cooling it actively, via a physical cooler if the stock cooler is not cutting it.


2. YOU ACHIEVED - something important up to now, you ran your CPU at a constant 3.8GHz instead of varying speed and kept it cooler. It gave you more power all the time and it was cooled better. The purpose of your testing was to make sure that you can actually go 39 multiplier with the stock cooler. That was very important - like establishing a safe base. 

So, what you wanted to check - the goal for 3.8GHz testing was to see what temperatures you get at 3.8GHz with stock cooler. The temps with the stock cooler would give you and indicator if you need to change your stock cooler for a better one or not

3. What your (maybe) want TO ACHIEVE NOW - your goal is to preferably get your CPU higher than factory 3.8GHz (ensured during stressful apps). Your CPU was sold as a K version, meaning you were sold by Intel an overclockable CPU that can do a higher speed than the factory one (aka higher multiplier than 38), otherwise you could've bought a regular non-k i5-3570. Since you've got a 3570k, you probably want to overclock it preferably over 3.8GHz?
- Can you leave it at 3.8GHz constant speed and be happy? Sure, dude. If your computer does what you want it to, you can! 
- Do you want to squeeze 3.9-4GHz or go to even 4.3-4.4GHz? Then you have two options:
a. Try what I told you in the previous post (39-40 multiplier and see if the stock cooler can handle those temperatures)
b. If not, buy a better cooler for something around $18-20 on Ebay, used/refurbished is fine (ask us, after all) - and go to even 4.3GHz or beyond 

I just found my old papers and let me give you a really good example about my old 2500k, which is basically a sort of a slightly older 3570k - I did 4.4GHz on it with an offset of 0.005v and a 0.0012v Additional Turbo Voltage. During the Prime95 stress test it was sitting happy at 76C degrees due to a cheap 3-Pipes cooler. But... it's up to your current situation and for you to consider what you can spend and where you can stop with GHz. Don't stress out, just give it a good thought whether you're fine with what you have now (say 39 multiplier) or you really want and can afford $20 more. It's your decision only.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Yeah man, the computer actually feels better, which is weird... It seems like the -.1 was a sweet spot compared to the higher voltages... I even got better scores on my benchmarks.. the scores said my cpu was working above expectations... I benched it on cpu-z and userbenchmark, got pretty good feedback so it seems its going good.. I wanted to wait to hear back from you to know my next move.. I will try the 39 multiplier and see what happens. So the goal is to keep the max temperature below 85?
> 
> The max temps are tricky.. it can hit it for a fraction of a second and it will read max temp.. I wish they gave an average temp as well as a max temp.
> 
> 
> I was thinking of picking this up... Do you think this is a decent SSD? I was gonna get the crucial 500 gb one, but this is only 20 bucks.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/QUARONI-12...a:g:elYAAOSwOqBbTiD6:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true
> Thanks for the help
> Paulie


See what I just wrote about your goals, in your previous post

SSD will speed up your system very well. Since I started to use SSDs, I prefer them over HDDs as system disks anytime. SSDs are a solid buy, but I really wouldn't advise a non-brand name SSD. The problem may or may not be quality production and quality control, as well as post-sales warranty. What you want is to spend $6 more and get a brand name with a warranty. This does NOT mean there can be no failure, but Newegg and bigger makers are quite helpful when it comes to a problem. 
For example the cheapest brand name 120Gb SSD on Newegg now is also $20 and it still has 3-4 reviews that it died on them, but buying from someone who would not replace ti... I wouldn't advise that. I'd rather buy it from Newegg. Here is that SSD:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?reviews=all&Item=N82E16820301367

Generaly Sandisk and WD (it's the same company now) are one of the best, as well as Crucial MX series, well, with Samsung being the first. Patriot, Teamgroup, HP, SP, Kingston, PNY, Mushkin, ADATA, Intel, Corsair, Dell, HyperX etc, etc brand names are all good if you buy them new, from a solid seller like Newegg, Microcenter etc, but don't buy KingDian, Shark and other stuff, which is sold also on Newegg buy third party sellers, for the same reasons. 

And here is a general list of SSDs on Newegg:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...11693 600414919 600414920 601286601 601286602

You might want to open an account and subscribe to their promotions as well, all that accounts opening and subscription is free. Sometimes they have really(!) good promotions on various hardware.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks again man for the tips. I appreciate all the help you been giving me out of your own time... 

I did the test over an hour , it was stable on multiplier 39..... The max temp went up one point to 84.. Do you think i should try 40.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Thanks again man for the tips. I appreciate all the help you been giving me out of your own time...
> 
> I did the test over an hour , it was stable on multiplier 39..... The max temp went up one point to 84.. Do you think i should try 40.


Oh, cool, pretty acceptable temps! Definitely try 40.


----------



## DarthFK

P.S. I've mentioned SanDisk/WD, as a leading maker of SSDs (with Samsung being the 1st and Crucial MX5xx series being next). Here is a basic one on Newegg for $24:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAET87E11851


----------



## DarthFK

The SSDs are off topic here, so, I am going to give you a couple of advises more and let's go back to overclocking

Generally 3D NAND slower memory is actually faster than 2D/Planar "better" memory, but I doubt you will see any difference. It's more about reliability and yet, all SSDs will actually last long time. But if you want a 3D NAND for a very good price, here are two options:

1. Here is a 120Gb 3D NAND for your consideration
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820156186

2. Here is a 250Gb 3D NAND for your consideration
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...x-_-InternalSSDs-_-20215325-S2A1A&ignorebbr=1


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks for the SSD tips.. will check them out... I ran prime for an hour... Here is a screen shot right at the hour mark on multiplier 40 Offset -.1 ... I hope i am not being a bother, I know you said u planned on leaving here and I am relying on you to baby step me through this whole process... lol Just hope its not a bother for you. 

https://i.gyazo.com/11a5be4f2575574d82b88d6966652742.png


----------



## DarthFK

No bother, I was doing Prime95 on my 7700k today, so, we are both stressing, but not eachother 

Your temps are still good enough for your purpose, right on the margin. They will be much lower in real life, so, you know what, try 41!

If 41multi will give 86-87c, it's fine. Then see if you can lower the offset even more and pass the Prime95. 

After that, if all is stable, there will be one last (pleasant) check to do that will give you peace of mind


----------



## PauliePeanuts

As you said, temps went to 87,, so I set the offset to -.15... here is a screen shot during an hour of the prime test
https://i.gyazo.com/5000622c8e8dc1d868e986dd1fc24072.png

Here is also a benchmark at 41 multiplier 
https://i.gyazo.com/e6f5eed0ab7e6a4afb974c692f7c3a9e.png


I thought everything was good, i shut down the prime test... went to open my browser to report back here and windows crashed with a blue screen.. I don't understand why it crashed after the prime test and not during the test... Maybe the prime test isn't the end all be all for stability? So I put it back to -.1 @ 41 multiplier.. Afterwards I was editing a video.. usually this is prone to crashing for me, and the program crashes, but this time I got a blue screen windows crash.. So I guess the system isn't stable on that setting either... It makes me question the prime test for stability..

I just lowered it to 40 multiplier on -.1.. I wonder if all these stress tests do damage or wear out the CPU? 

I don't know how much longer you are going to stick around for.. So I am getting the feeling that I need some kind of new cooling system if I am going to progress any further. Would be nice if i could get this up to 4.2 or 4.4 etc. Do you have any recommendations on what kind of cooler would suffice to do the job? My motherboard is an Asrock P67 extreme4 gen3. My back fan is crapping out on my case... Im not sure if this is playing a part .. Might have to replace that too. 

So from my noob perspective.. at mult 41 and -.1/-1.5 I got blue sceens on windows... Both passed the prime 95 test for an hour.. Is there a minor tweak i could do in the bios to make this 41 more stable? Or have i reached my limit and go down to 40 till I get a cooler?

THanks again for all your help.. Hoping you stick around just a tad longer. lol


?


----------



## Anzial

PauliePeanuts said:


> Could that be a fluke?


Unlikely. You have some instability with voltages.


----------



## DarthFK

Agree with Anzial
Or there could be an issue with the Windows, which is less probable.
Or simply check all your cables, weird, but such minor issues happen

1. It is quite likely that the test passed but there was instability. It happens and I saw an entire thread dedicated to a similar situation, in which the guy passed the Prime, but had (in his case WHEA) errors in the Event Viewer. When he upped the voltage, those went away.
2. The Windows corruption would have been an option, but you probably did what the TechYesCity recommended. One thing to consider is if the Windows installation was fresh or older, but that's less probable

What I would do now, I'd restart, wait those 7-10min just to have the CPU really idle, then run Asus RealBench instead of Prime and see what happens. 
http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.56.zip

RealBench will drive the CPU even hotter, but it sort of tests PC stability "harder". If it passes it might have been a fluke, maybe (check the Event Viewer for errors during the testing though)

If you see that it has issues, you would need to up the offset back a little & see what happens then.

P.S. As an example, I actually had a crash yesterday on my 7700k with 1.305vcore. I upped it to 1.310, but had a Prime95 error on one thread (forgot to check the two advanced options) and will practically do what I recommend you above in a minute - either run Prime95 with rounded up errors or RealBench and see what happens.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Yeah but i don't think its a fluke anymore because I didn't just get one blue screen... Even after I changed the voltage to -.1 from -.15 I got a blue screen of death when my video editor crashed.. Usually I never get blue screens in windows.. very very rare.. At -.1 the temperature went up to 87c. at 41.. Isn't that really hot? 

Do you have any recommendations on a budget cooler that would work fine for me? Would I need liquid cooling? I am in the USA my motherboard is an asrock p67 extreme4 gen 3. The only thing I was wondering to maybe get a 4.1 overclock on this .. is if i can run it at -.15 and somehow tweak some setting to allow a little more voltage... would the LLC levels do anything? I have it on level 3 currently


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Yeah but i don't think its a fluke anymore because I didn't just get one blue screen... Even after I changed the voltage to -.1 from -.15 I got a blue screen of death when my video editor crashed.. Usually I never get blue screens in windows.. very very rare.. At -.1 the temperature went up to 87c. at 41.. Isn't that really hot?
> 
> Do you have any recommendations on a budget cooler that would work fine for me? Would I need liquid cooling? I am in the USA my motherboard is an asrock p67 extreme4 gen 3. The only thing I was wondering to maybe get a 4.1 overclock on this .. is if i can run it at -.15 and somehow tweak some setting to allow a little more voltage... would the LLC levels do anything? I have it on level 3 currently


Agree, as we and you suspected it's an insufficient voltage issue.

1. Either you can lower the Offset even more, but quite possibly have higher temps. Don't forget those temps are in Prime95 only. Prime is an overkill. I told you I wanted to show you a nice "surprise" - well, due to the circumstances, I am going to tell you now, what you might have known anyway  After stabilizing the OC, I wanted you to run a game with CoreTemp on. Real life temps in a game would've been around 70-77c "If you make it in Prime, you can make in anywhere" 

Anyway, now option 1 is to lower the offset even more, perhaps not so drastically, as you did the first time (from -.15 to -.10 that is if you can lower it less drastically), but still - your option 1 is to, lower the Offset again and see what are your temps then. I wouldn't go over 88-94c, 88c being kind of a stretched limit from 85c, but actually ok.

2. Or you can lower the multiplier to 40.

3. Your third option is indeed a better cooler. Up to you if you want it used or new. If you are ready to spend around $18-25 you can have something good for your 3570k for now. Not sure it's an investment in the future, but for this CPU it is. I can strongly recommend tower style coolers with 3 or preferably 4 and more heat-pipes with 120mm fans, as they cool very well a 3570k and 120mm fans are usually quiet and efficient. I am not sure about aluminium style downdraft coolers similar in design to your stock current cooler. Liquid coolers tend to last up to 5 years and are an overkill for a 3570k and more expensive.
I personally hate the retention system of the following cooler (I faced it one time at work), but it actually cools well according to several reviews and there are people who say that it's retention system is actually convenient to them, so it's a matter of taste/usability, I guess. It's on sale now for $17 on Newegg:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856005

Or this refurbished on Ebay, though generally be careful to make sure it has all components for 115x sockets:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Refurbishe...=item56a73545c7:g:-LgAAOSwliFcFL2G:rk:24:pf:0

All 115x (1150-1155-1156-1151) sockets take the same coolers/are interchangeable.

You can sometimes find something good on a local Craigslist or Facebook classifieds. Most popular cooler is the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo, but most of the CM Hyper coolers will do and, in fact most of 120mm tower coolers will do as well. Their design is pretty similar and a lot also depends on the fan. I will soon sell my Xigmatek Gaia, but not soon enough for you I think and I don't want to use your situation, it would be unfair ;]


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks man. Yeah, I don't think my board has an offset option that gives me smaller increments. I think they go by .5's. I thought maybe there was another tweak somewhere in there like the LLC. I have a real crappy video card, that is the next thing i need to get so I don't even own any intensive games right now. 

I just purchased the one you sent for 16.99 on new egg.. Thanks for the link. 


So the main things I need to look for, are temperatures.. voltage and stability... Now with voltage if I get this cooling system and able to use more volts.. What is the max voltage you recommend not passing? The dude in the video said said not to go past 1.2 volts... I read that the max is 1.5.. what do you suggest?

Btw will these tests in prime 95 end up wearing out my CPU? How much stress testing is too much? Someone made a post on youtube that said prime95 will end up frying ur cpu and ruining its life .. kind of made me nervous. I guess ill leave my computer on 40 till i get the fan and then i can maybe can experiment further.. try and keep the temps under 85c. 



Cheers


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Thanks man. Yeah, I don't think my board has an offset option that gives me smaller increments. I think they go by .5's. I thought maybe there was another tweak somewhere in there like the LLC. I have a real crappy video card, that is the next thing i need to get so I don't even own any intensive games right now.
> 
> I just purchased the one you sent for 16.99 on new egg.. Thanks for the link.
> 
> So the main things I need to look for, are temperatures.. voltage and stability... Now with voltage if I get this cooling system and able to use more volts.. What is the max voltage you recommend not passing? The dude in the video said said not to go past 1.2 volts... I read that the max is 1.5.. what do you suggest?
> 
> Btw will these tests in prime 95 end up wearing out my CPU? How much stress testing is too much? Someone made a post on youtube that said prime95 will end up frying ur cpu and ruining its life .. kind of made me nervous. I guess ill leave my computer on 40 till i get the fan and then i can maybe can experiment further.. try and keep the temps under 85c.
> 
> Cheers


Now with the new cooler, your goal is to 
a. make sure you get stable at the speed you want, say 4.3-4.4GHz, maybe 4.2GHz in the summer. You might have something in BIOS that allows you to save your (BIOS/OC) profiles. Save one for summer, another for fall, and third for winter
b. with a voltage that does not exceed 1.45ish (continue with offset or try fixed, whatever you like) and 
c. temperatures preferably around 75c.
As I said, I was able to get my 2500k to 4.4GHz with offset and had it happy at 76c!!! I think I wrote about it in one of the posts above (found it "I did 4.4GHz on it with an offset of 0.005v and a 0.0012v Additional Turbo Voltage. During the Prime95 stress test it was sitting happy at 76C degrees due to a cheap 3-Pipes cooler.")

There will be no wear on the CPU if you're not running Prime for months and months, and years. You're just testing for stability. This is nothing. Look, the CPU can still work up to 100c before throttling itself to prevent damage. So, it even has a built in feature to lower its own speed, but not burn. This should not be exploited against the CPU to keep it too high, at 88-100c for very(!) long periods of time, or THAT will degrade it, not some Prime testing You can get years and years of work at 75-85c realistically speaking. I had my 2500k since 2012 OCd to 4.2GHz till 2017, sold it and the new guy can do the same for another 5 years or more. 

It's unbelievable how many people will tell you all sort of incredible BS on Youtube and social media these days. Follow real experts and testers, such as Der8auer, Steve from GamersNexus, and Buildzoid, Jaz2cents. These are actually people who overclock for years, not just do it occasionally, while doing something else, and are the most competent people in the world, imo. Heck, they recently did an OC competition for fun with a water cooler immersed in a bucket with ice & water It's on Youtube on Gamersnexus channel. There are also several gurus here on OCnet, in this thread including. I am surprised they didn't react to the negative offset, which I think one of them debated at one point, if I am not wrong, or maybe I didn't make mistakes with you I follow them... So, relax, all is good!

You made yourself a nice season's gift with the cooler and you'll be good to go further really soon. Happy holidays!!!

P.S. at higher speeds you might finally change from LLC3 to LLC2 ))


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I don't think my bios has the option for additional turbo voltage.. Thanks for putting my mind at ease, Im a real rookie to overclocking lol.. 75c huh.. well i been blowing that away big time in all of my tests lol. I was thinking under 85.. maybe i won't even be able to get to 4.4 with the cooler.. I guess we will see.. Its hard to judge because like you said, prime is a crazy test... I guess now with the cooler i will have more room to play.. I can save profiles.. I saved my 3.8 one just for a baseline.. right now im on 4.0 at -.1 .. The LLC thing i still don't understand it.. I wouldn't know when to use it or why i would want to use it.. I understand the off set kind of.. temps too high i raise the - offset to bring the temps down.. I raise the voltage for stability problems.. But i don't get what the scenario would be for the LLC.. does that help stability? 

The people who knock - offset.. do they used fix voltage and/or the turbo voltage thing? I thought putting it on offset allows the cpu to idle when its not being used.


----------



## Kryton

I use nothing but fixed because it's like it used to be when selecting CPU voltage - What you pick is supposed to be what you get. 

Offset is useful in some cases but I've never seen anything that makes it any better than using fixed. Another thing with offset is if you don't do the math right you could wind up zapping the CPU with more voltage than it needs, making it run hotter than it needs to under load. 
I normally run my LLC at level 2 for most everything including OC'ing except when going sub-zero, then it's level 1 for that. Probrably level 2 or 3 would do well in your case, as suggested earlier avoid level 5 for the reasons mentioned. 

It's been awhile since I've ran mine (3770K - ASRock Z77 OC Formula) but things should be close to what your board has for options. 

More I could add but since my memory is fuzzy from not having ran it for awhile I'll just refrain.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Kryton, I confess.. I am not doing any calculations.. I just set the offset and i see the temperatures .. If the temp is too hot i try to run it at a lower voltage and keep stable. I don't really understand the fixed voltage thing.. Unless the info I got was wrong, I've heard that if you use fixed voltage then your computer doesn't use the intel step technology. Is that true? Meaning if I am just chilling on my computer doing nothing.. its going to reduce the voltage and clock.. With fixed voltage wouldn't that mean that no matter what I am doing i will still be getting that constant voltage? Am i way off?

The LLC.. that means basically when a computer runs and the voltage drops, it supplies more voltage as you raise the LLC level? what would be a situation where you would need or even know when to raise/lower this option? I really wouldn't know when I would need or or not..


----------



## deepor

You understood it right. With fixed voltage, the voltage is the same value at all times. This will technically still work with Intel SpeedStep enabled but will feel a bit stupid. The different steps like for example 1600MHz or 2400 MHz or 3000MHz, all will get the same voltage as what you use for your overclocked speed.

This is still not super crazy bad because there's the sleep states that the CPU can go into. Those sleep states will be used a lot if you are just chilling and looking at websites or whatever. When you see for example 10% CPU usage in the Windows task manager, this means the CPU is sleeping 90% of the time. In the deeper sleep states the power for the cores will be completely cut off. This then means it's zero voltage inside the cores, not the fixed voltage that was configured. In practice you'll see perhaps 15°C higher temperatures at idle with fixed voltage.

The way you work right now is completely fine. Knowing the exact values that are used for voltage doesn't really matter, what matters are the temperatures and if things are stable.

You might still want to write down all your crashes and what settings you used at that time in a text file or spreadsheet. That should be useful to help guess what settings to try at different speeds. You could try to use a spreadsheet program to draw a graph with the crashes at different speeds and voltage settings.

I'm also not sure why people use an LLC setting that influences the voltage instead of just the one settings that keeps things flat. I guess one thing about an LLC setting that pulls voltage down more is, you could argue that it allows you to be more confident about stability after stress testing. A program like prime95 will use a lot more power compared to your normal PC use, so the LLC setting will pull down voltage more in prime95 than in normal use. If the prime95 testing then goes fine and things look stable, you can be more confident about stability while working and gaming as your CPU will see higher voltage there than what it saw in prime95.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

So deepor are you saying the LLC levels should be higher when you are using prime? im on level 3.. Maybe I will just keep it there since i don't have a feel for the setting. Maybe I am a little dense, but can you give like a literal example of when someone might want to adjust that setting?


----------



## Kryton

The LLC settings are there for compensating when the system sees alot of varied loads placed on it. For example if running it at stock or just OC'ing lightly you can run it with a lower setting and the board will somewhat compensate for loads placed onto the CPU, that means raising voltage as the system loads call for it. 
If going for a heavy OC like I tend to do running it at level 2 or even 1 as I've done before sustains the voltage and even raisies it up if needed to compensate for the heavier system loads such OC'ing can place on the CPU but it also maintains voltage in the range you manually set it for, avoiding the CPU getting voltage-slammed each time it encounters a load. 

In truth all LLC really is for would be energy efficiency and nothing else that I can describe. Just a way of letting the system drop voltage "To save power" if there isn't a real load on it BUT it's bad over time for the CPU with all the ups and downs of voltage applied then dropped and with LLC it will do that all the time. 
With LLC settings you can control how much it does this, each raise in level reduces this voltage up and down (Yo-Yo) effect based on a set CPU voltage you'd set yourself. Since I don't like all the up and down it does to CPU voltage I just run it at level 2 normally, bumping up to level 1 when pushing things hard to maintain a steady voltage to the CPU.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> So deepor are you saying the LLC levels should be higher when you are using prime? im on level 3.. Maybe I will just keep it there since i don't have a feel for the setting. Maybe I am a little dense, but can you give like a literal example of when someone might want to adjust that setting?


1. LLC
He was initially asking about what voltages mean to OC and then what LLC means. He also said he is unfamiliar with OC and what those do in OC. I have already linked GamersNexus video about LLC and I think he needed a simpler explanation. 





Guys, if you really want it, let's try again with simpler physics: "Load-Line Calibration (LLC) is a mechanism offered to overclockers designed to COMPENSATE for LARGE voltage DROOPS when a CPU or GPU is under INCREASED load." 
Otherwise - as I already explained to avoid the OVER-"zap" of the CPU when the "computer" sends to your CPU the command to do something. E.g. as a rule, don't "zap" with TOO much electricity (voltage) your microwave, hair-drier, TV or CPU or they will fry or experience instability. Offset already give the CPU the command to get voltage, but LLC makes sure the zaps and drops (vdroop) is not "shockingly" big, too much fluctuating up and down. I'll rephrase - the more you overclock, the more voltage you already give the CPU via Vcore (offset or fixed), so the LLC controls the additional zap/voltage necessary for the CPU to do a heavier task. 

=>LLC tightens the additional voltage that the CPU must receive to do it's heavier task and by tightening it helps the CPU avoid a "shock". 

Hope that is simple and clear

@PauliePeanuts - hence, you want to keep your LLC (Load Line Calibration) level at 3 for lower overclock. You will jump to LLC2 or even LLC1 when overclocking higher, like 4.5GHz-4.6GHz. The above para explains why. 

2. Stability and "over-volting" via offset
I hope I didn't misunderstand, but he is not over-volting via offset - and there is a clear proof of that. Look at his voltages that he actually attached in his pictures He is somewhere at 1.1vcore if I remember rightly!!! That's just nowhere near 1.45vcore that is "sort of" max for a long term OC and certainly not at 1.5. He is cool and fine. His negative offset that might have created some instability (just like lack of voltage in fixed mode creates instability) - he dealt with it and he got it stable under prime Prime95 at 4.0GHz. 

His only current(!!!) issue is that he has a stock intel cooler that holds his OC at 4.0GHz as the temps reach 85c. He ordered a new cooler. Christmas time - he gets his present

So, let's enjoy it. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Yeah you know what guys.. probably because I use the offset and I am not thinking in terms of voltage I got thrown off... And also the video i watched previously got me confused because he put his **** on level five, and i thought that gave the most voltage, but it sounds like level five gives less of a boost? Sorry If I am dense with this,,, I am pretty intelligent in some areas, but somethings I just get mental blocks.. 

I don't know now if i should mess with fixed voltage and forget the offset, or keep playing with the offset. I was under the impression that the offset mode was the better option because it allows the CPU to idle, but someone now explains that it doesn't make much of a difference because your computer will idle itself anyway? I guess I am just very green and every term, video and word I read is all for the first time. But with your help I have gotten some stability at 4.0 right now i believe. I passed prime on this setting and haven't gotten any errors.. Seems like 4.1 is where it gets a little hairy for me with this stock cooler.. Maybe after this cooler comes I can do an everyday overclock of 4.2, and maybe i can push it to 4.4 or something when I am playing games.. 

I appreciate the help and the patience everyone has had with me... You guys are class acts and I do appreciate the help and advice.. I got excited with that 4.1 bench.. it was giving me very good ratings for such an old cpu, so that was exciting. 85 score for gaming on user benchmark.. that really isn't too shabby for a 3rd gen intel i5 .


----------



## Kryton

It's fine, we all started the same way as in we had to learn it ourselves. 
Since you're only doing a mild OC at most level 3 is what you should set it for - Set it at level 3 like myself and Darth prescribed and forget it. 

BTW I didn't look at the pics posted because from my experience every external site that hosts pics is loaded with malware/spyware like Photobucket and Imageshack, those two being notoriously bad about it and have been for years now. It's best if you have pics to use the site's own pic hosting function no matter where you go. 

It's a bad enough risk the site I used to moderate flatout banned such pic links, blocking them completely to prevent anyone's machines from being infected. That came to be after one of those named caused mine and a few others to get infected and we had to completely wipe the drives in our systems and yes, we were able to track it back to those via posted pic links in the end, hence the block.


----------



## deepor

PauliePeanuts said:


> Yeah you know what guys.. probably because I use the offset and I am not thinking in terms of voltage I got thrown off... And also the video i watched previously got me confused because he put his **** on level five, and i thought that gave the most voltage, but it sounds like level five gives less of a boost? Sorry If I am dense with this,,, I am pretty intelligent in some areas, but somethings I just get mental blocks..
> 
> I don't know now if i should mess with fixed voltage and forget the offset, or keep playing with the offset. [...]


I think you are not being dense, this LLC stuff really is weird. When you look at what other people are doing things perhaps just get more confusing. You probably right now don't know that the different motherboards have totally different settings. One motherboard has five levels, but another one has seven. Then on ASUS and ASRock the numbers work exactly opposite, the last level on ASUS is the "level 1" on ASRock, and the last level on ASRock is the "level 1" on ASUS. And I have a Gigabyte motherboard where the levels have names instead of numbers, the setting goes "Standard, Low, Medium, High, Turbo, Extreme".

About using fixed voltage, for me it's more something to worry about when going into dangerous territory with the voltage, when using far more than 1.3V. With fixed voltage, the voltage will then always be very high but you will also know that the voltage is limited to exactly what it was set to. With offset the CPU has that changing VID voltage number and sometimes decides to ask for a bit of extra voltage.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Yeah you know what guys.. probably because I use the offset and I am not thinking in terms of voltage I got thrown off... And also the video i watched previously got me confused because he put his **** on level five, and i thought that gave the most voltage, but it sounds like level five gives less of a boost? Sorry If I am dense with this,,, I am pretty intelligent in some areas, but somethings I just get mental blocks..
> 
> I don't know now if i should mess with fixed voltage and forget the offset, or keep playing with the offset. I was under the impression that the offset mode was the better option because it allows the CPU to idle, but someone now explains that it doesn't make much of a difference because your computer will idle itself anyway? I guess I am just very green and every term, video and word I read is all for the first time. But with your help I have gotten some stability at 4.0 right now i believe. I passed prime on this setting and haven't gotten any errors.. Seems like 4.1 is where it gets a little hairy for me with this stock cooler.. Maybe after this cooler comes I can do an everyday overclock of 4.2, and maybe i can push it to 4.4 or something when I am playing games..
> 
> I appreciate the help and the patience everyone has had with me... You guys are class acts and I do appreciate the help and advice.. I got excited with that 4.1 bench.. it was giving me very good ratings for such an old cpu, so that was exciting. 85 score for gaming on user benchmark.. that really isn't too shabby for a 3rd gen intel i5 .


Thanks all for weighing in & helping Paulie.

PauliePeanuts, consider this - you've spent a lot of time working on (voltage) offset. Now you know how to do it & it works!!! You will get you new cooler & will be able to OC more. Since the difference between offset & fixed (in terms of voltages) is not very big, you will be really good! 

Moving now to fixed voltages will require you & us  to retrain you a bit longer in that. You don't really want to drop everything you were doing ok & start something anew. Don't fix what's not broken 

Later, when you finish your successful offset OC & you feel more confident, you may try fixed voltages, but they might include a bit more variables than offset, depending on how high you want to go... 

P.S. Voltages & LLC at Christmas 
- CPU receives voltage deliveries to get the job done. 
- Those voltages vary depending how "heavy" the task is. 
- The voltages are delivered instantly & the CPU doesn't manage to tell the voltage regulation system that enough is enough. Hence, in an instance, the CPU receives more voltage boost than it needs from the regular voltage regulation system (fixed or offset doesn't matter) 
- In the meantime the CPU sends a signal to the voltage regulation system saying "hey, that was too much!", so the voltage drops & before the CPU tells the voltage regulation system to stop, the drop is again "too much". The time between them being able to communicate is too great, too "far apart" & the CPU can get unstable from voltage up and downs, when trying to do a heavier job.
- So, LLC steps in to stop those crazy jumps that either over-zap the CPU or make it too weak, both in a very short period of time. LLC works to limit the excessive jumps, keeps only what's needed, as much as it can & saves the day 
- for stock CPU setting, the stock LLC setting are fine. For overclock, where voltages jump higher&lower in a more exaggerated manner we raise the LLC & enjoy our overclock & keep our CPU stable enough.
The end


----------



## Falkentyne

deepor said:


> It's enough to just know that LLC is there. If you see voltage dropping in a way that makes no sense while you stress test, this is because of that LLC thing. You can tweak it through that level setting in the BIOS. You can make it so the board stays closer to the voltage you want to configure. One of the levels will make it so voltage follows that "Vcore = VID + offset" rule closely.
> 
> If you are interested in what's happening behind the scenes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, why the CPU by default does not get its normal voltage when using full power is confusing. You would think that the motherboard should just supply the configured voltage and never something reduced.
> 
> This LLC thing exists just because Intel says that it needs to be there. It seems they want it as a sort of protection to help with very cheap motherboards. When the CPU power usage changes, then the motherboard needs a tiny moment to react and keep the voltage constant. This behavior with the reduced voltage is there for motherboards that can only react slow. It is supposed to help a bit with voltage spikes that might damage the CPU.
> 
> About why there can be something like the voltage changing because of power usage changes, and why there can be a "voltage spike", the physics are that electrical power is voltage times current:
> 
> power = voltage * current
> (Watt = Volt * Amp)
> 
> This relationship between power and voltage and current is why the CPU can cause the voltage to change through its power usage.
> 
> While the CPU is doing its work, the motherboard continually measures the voltage and tweaks the current to try to keep the voltage like it's supposed to be. This part of the motherboard's job between measurement and correction takes a tiny bit of time, and in that tiny moment the voltage will be off. Intel seem to be worried about spikes in the voltage when CPU power usage goes from very high power usage to very low power usage, and that's why they ask for this strange LLC behavior where voltage gets reduced under high power usage.
> 
> With the default BIOS LLC setting that Intel is asking for, the voltage will be pulled down quite a bit for things like that prime95 stress test program. The Vcore voltage you will see in HWINFO won't follow your expectations at all.


Here's a better explanation about why vdroop is needed, from a PM from Elmor (formerly of Asus):



> Scope images for reference: https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...90-vrm-discussion-thread-67.html#post27685780
> 
> Overshoot spike amplitude will depend on the VRM design, controller performance and load scenario. Cheaper boards will typically have higher overshoot due to lower output capacitance. Inductor choice also affects how fast the controller can compensate. The worst scenario is from very heavy load to idle state. At this point is that the high-side mosfets are operating at a high duty cycle and feed a lot of power to the output to maintain the output voltage. When the load disappears, this power is still being fed into the system which results in increased output voltage before the controller can compensate and reduce the output power. This rapid increase in output voltage is the overshoot spike. If the output voltage is already 200mV below the idle set point (whatever voltage you have set), the system has time available to compensate and the overshoot can be reduced. The voltage will start increasing from for example 1.200V (load voltage) and takes a couple of microseconds to reach 1.400V (idle voltage). If the output voltage is already the same as the idle voltage (0mOhm load-line) when the load is released, there's no grace period and the overshoot will be large.
> 
> On cheaper boards I've seen upwards of 200mV spikes when really pushing the VRM.


So basically ohm's law and law of energy:
CPU goes from heavy load to idle at let's say 1.2v, CPU power usage drops, Mosfets are still supplying heavy current for a few microseconds to the CPU VRM's. The mosfets don't reduce the power quickly enough, so for a few microseconds, there is heavy current being delivered with the CPU not using that power anymore. That energy must go somewhere--and guess where it goes? Voltage spikes (1.35v-1.4v for a few microseconds if loadline calibration is maxed out (0 mOhm loadline=no vdroop). If you have vdroop however, the CPU voltage will "rise" from load to idle from vdroop, this gives the mosfets time to reduce the current, reducing the voltage spike.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Ok thanks guys.. I get the meaning now and what the LLC is intending to do.. I guess my confusion didn't come from the purpose of the LLC,, but the various settings and how the motherboards are all different, and the exact situation where I would be like.. Hmm.. I need to adjust my llc 25 percent. Hopefully I won't need to worry about it as much if I don't go too crazy with my overclocks.. I don't know if multiplier 44 would be considered an extreme overclock or not. 

I guess my main concern and confusion is when I am at a point where I am continuing to play with the offset to correct a problem when maybe I should be correcting the LLC instead as a type of micro adjustment to keep the computer stable etc.. 

So in a real world scenario... Lets say I am over clocked at 45 multiplier at offset -.2 ... during prime if I see the voltage dip and spike too high or low, then I would be considering adjusting the offset? on my motherboard/bios.. I am not exactly sure how the settings are, there are five levels, and I was assuming that level 5 was more power.. That is another area that got me confused when people say level 1 is more power. But as far as the purpose, I am beginning to understand that it is like a fail safe mechanism to control the voltage fluctuations.. I just need to get a feel for what exact situations might arise when i know I should start fiddling with the setting. I just don't have a feel for that setting yet as I am developing with the offset.


----------



## Kryton

That will come in time, the feel for it that is. 

One day you'll be doing this and wondering WHY it was do hard to begin with, this is one of my older subzero runs: http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2552987_bones_superpi___1m_core_i7_3770k_6sec_203ms

Really need to redo a few of these before long anyway.


----------



## DarthFK

Kryton said:


> That will come in time, the feel for it that is.
> 
> One day you'll be doing this and wondering WHY it was do hard to begin with, this is one of my older subzero runs: http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2552987_bones_superpi___1m_core_i7_3770k_6sec_203ms
> 
> Really need to redo a few of these before long anyway.


Good ol'times man! I remember OCing my e4300, I think in 2006 or 2007, from 1.8GHz to something like 3GHz and beyond (I think)  And the first OC was an OMG feeling if something didn't go well Fun times!!!  
(Oooh, edit - I realised my 1st light OC was on a Pentium4 much earlier, but still... fun feelings)

Best wishes to all these days!


----------



## Kryton

That's about when I started, really got going during the spring of 07 with a Socket A and by year's end had pushed it above 2.8GHz - Good times indeed!


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Wow dudes use dry ice to make 5.8 overclocks? Jesus.. how does something like that equate to a modern cpu.. thats freaking crazy.


----------



## Kryton

I'm not even in the top 100 with that chip - The guys that run LN2 own those spots. 

What would apply in your case is either big air or water with 4.5 being the expected average you'd get reliably from it. 
Most likely water is best and would handle what you have in mind well. I know you probrably already have an aircooler and that's doable too, just be sure all else is in order such as your case isn't restricting airflow in and out. Such things can and will affect what you get from it.


----------



## DarthFK

Kryton said:


> I'm not even in the top 100 with that chip - The guys that run LN2 own those spots.
> 
> What would apply in your case is either big air or water with 4.5 being the expected average you'd get reliably from it.
> Most likely water is best and would handle what you have in mind well. I know you probrably already have an aircooler and that's doable too, just be sure all else is in order such as your case isn't restricting airflow in and out. Such things can and will affect what you get from it.


Dude, that's till very impressive!!! 

PauliePeanuts has a stock cooler, which is... we all know. But he also wanted to go budget for a while, hence I suggested and he ordered a basic 4 direct pipes 120mm tower aircooler, which is on its way. The retention/installation brackets are crap, but for his purpose of a say 4.3GHz, it'll be more than sufficient. I suspect he'll hit some 82c-ish under Prime with his new cooler at about 4.4GHz (I was able to push my 2500k to 4.4GHz with a 3-pipe 120mm aircooler @76c under Prime - but that was a soldered CPU...) In his case, the above temps will probably translate into something around max 65c in real life, which is more than good.

I think when he gets comfortable with OC, you guys will be ready to help him with another good advice I'm still sticking around for a while to see what comes out of his OC adventure after he gets his aircooler, though he already grasped what needs to be done to get his OC stable.


----------



## Kryton

I ordered one of these last week for my stuff: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIABW97E36952&ignorebbr=1
Yes, got it for that price too and there is an even cheaper one that would do: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIABW985Z3663&ignorebbr=1

However since the one I got is just a better unit, that's why I settled on that one. 
Since these are all copper that was one biggie for me to consider since copper is a better heatsink material than aluminum.


----------



## DarthFK

Despite it's retention, I suggested Deepcool Gammaxx 400. It was on sale for $16.99 on Newegg past week. 
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...=gammaxx&cm_re=gammaxx-_-35-856-005-_-Product

I mean it's a clip-on, which I am not fine with, but price-performance and the reviews are good - well for $16.99 it's hard to argue against it
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/deepcool-gammaxx-400-slim-tower-cpu-cooler,4460-2.html


----------



## Kryton

In this thread over at TPU is where the issues with that style cooler are shown, namely at post #9: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/should-i-add-an-extra-cpu-fan.250542/

I personally don't like the ones with the pipes themselves making contact for the reasons I (Bones) stated in this thread. 
Points, both for and against were made, up to you really what you'd want but my reasons I made known.


----------



## DarthFK

Fair warning, but I haven't heard this happening often at all. I have 3 direct-pipes Xigmatek Gaia and it didn't have this problem, performing unexpectedly well, I would even say remarkably. Out of 420 real users reviews on Newegg the negatives on Deepcool are from guys installing it clearly wrong, since they are unfamiliar with Intel push-pins installation (rotation + push-pin). I particularly loved a guy trying it on a 8700k (LOL!!!) or others complaining it's not AM4 ready. No heat-pipes complaints, not one. If he has that unique misfortune to receive a fluke, which I am sure will not be the case, he can always return it to Newegg within warranty deadline (30 days I think? or with Deepcool after 30days - though I wouldn't wait, I'd inspect the cooler upon arrival of course). Granted, it is annoying to wait if you have to return it, but he has a warranty. Still, he didn't receive it yet, I think (?), hence nothing bad happened  and hopefully won't 

In honesty you can also get an issue with an uneven surface or bad mounting system on the non-direct ones (I don't mean the convex bases) - I recently got a Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3, which has a super-horrible(!!!!!) installation system (I got it used and most of the install accessories were missing and Be Quiet charged me $10 for the reserve brackets and stuff) - I tested it with all new accessories that were supposed to enure that the backplate is ok and so on, and... I still have a bitter feeling about the results, compared to my simple Xigma. Not sure what happened to the BQ "supercooler", but it didn't perform that well. Going to retest, but the point is everything can happen. 

But, you know what guys, let's think positively and I am sure all will be well. I wish him no troubles though in his first OC journey!


----------



## Kryton

So do I, let's see what he can do. 

Speaking of coolers once the Zalman I ordered gets here I'll finally be able to put my Susanoo away (I think). 
If not I'll do what I have to, I can make something work in the end even if it's water but wanting to keep that out of my daily.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks for the encouragement... I still haven't received the cooler yet.. But since I am on a budget with this build, that price seemed to fit.. My biggest concern with this cooler is if im sloppy installing it and screwing up the thermal paste.. I was planning on removing my intel cooler.. cleaning up the thermal paste with a q tip and some 90 percent alcohol, let it dry, apply the paste and try my best to get a clean seal... These friggin coolers look tremendous so I hope i can get it on clean without wigging the **** around too much.. maybe ill ask someone for an extra hand to help keep it steady.. I will keep you guys posted. 

thanks for the help


----------



## kennyparker1337

I can't believe how much this thread really blew up. Over 1.4 million views and over 9,000 replies.
Thanks to everyone!


----------



## DarthFK

kennyparker1337 said:


> I can't believe how much this thread really blew up. Over 1.4 million views and over 9,000 replies.
> Thanks to everyone!


KennyparkerLeet can't thank you enough man for the original OC guide!!! I'd say unsurprisingly your thread held up for so long - SandyBridge was a blast and your guide was The Thing for it! Thanks for keeping a tab open for all of us and best wishes for 2019!


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I got an off topic question for you guys, i hope no one minds.. I didn't get my cooler yet, but I got my crucial mx500 drive... I could have swore i had a bracket for SSD's but turns out i don't have one... Would anyone do? 

https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Mounting-Bracket-drive-CSSD-BRKT1/dp/B0090UG55A

I see on my motherboard i have the sata 3 port, i also have sata3_m ports.. Is that marvel? Not sure if i should use the marvel port or just the regular sata 3 .. My cable in there says sata 6gb/s, so im assuming thats a sata 3 cable.. it doesn't say sata III tho, just says sata.. but at 6gb a second that would be sata 3 no? Sorry for these off topic questions.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> I got an off topic question for you guys, i hope no one minds.. I didn't get my cooler yet, but I got my crucial mx500 drive... I could have swore i had a bracket for SSD's but turns out i don't have one... Would anyone do?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Mounting-Bracket-drive-CSSD-BRKT1/dp/B0090UG55A
> 
> I see on my motherboard i have the sata 3 port, i also have sata3_m ports.. Is that marvel? Not sure if i should use the marvel port or just the regular sata 3 .. My cable in there says sata 6gb/s, so im assuming thats a sata 3 cable.. it doesn't say sata III tho, just says sata.. but at 6gb a second that would be sata 3 no? Sorry for these off topic questions.


 @PauliePeanuts and guys - I am still happy I stayed on this thread. The @kennyparker1337 OP of this thread waved us in his previous post Great thread and super-impressive that he doesn't forget us! Thanks man! 

On the off-topics - before you buy the 3.5 to 2.5 HDD/SSD adapter:
1. Check if you can install the SSD over the HDD drive cage itself, have a closer look - I've done it with two screws on my son's Matrexx drive cage that was perforated on the top Remember SSDs don't have moving parts, two screws are actually enough
2. Also look at the bottom of the case, there might be appropriate holes, it depends on your computer case though. 
3. Alternatively you can zip-tie (screw) it to whatever place you like on the case 
4. Your suggestion - buy it, of course the Corsair solution is perfectly fine.

As to your MB SATA ports, I looked at your mobo, P67 Extreme4 Gen3, and it has both SATA2 and SATA3 ports. To benefit from higher speeds (that SSD offers you), you want to use the SSD in a SATA3 port that have 6gbps transfer speeds (the sata2 are "only" 3gbps). And, yes the M stand for the additional Marvel SATA3 controller that also helps, but the "quicker" path is presumably the native SATA controller on the MB/chipset (in your case this is not Marvel, which is an add-on controller to help with two additional ports, when needed). So, what you want is:
- to connect the SSD to regular non-M SATA3 ports,
- if you have more than one drive and want to enjoy SATA3 connection speeds, and if you are running Windows 7 (sorry I am not sure ) I would install Windows 7 Marvel controller drivers as well, just in case you might need to use it (many things might call for it, one never knows, even very rare cases of VGA card overhang/interference over SATA ports). If you are running Windows10, however, it seems that the drivers are not necessary (Marvel drivers don't show on the list of drivers to install on your board, which apparently means they are "covered" by Win10 by now).


----------



## PauliePeanuts

ah see i should have waited for your response.. I didn't think about the holes on the bottom of the case or realize that you could screw them in from the bottom? yep my case has the four holes on the bottom.. damn i didn't even realize the ssd goes there.. I'm just a moron. I don't know if i have the right screws though, i should have them i think... Maybe ill try canceling my order. 

Yeah i figured that.. I checked the cables, i see my cables say sata 6gb/s so I guess that is sata 3 cables.. Thanks again brother. Hopefully ill get this computer running good soon.. It was time for an update or a new computer for sure lol... i3-2100 , 4gb ram, and a 550 ti geforce...I really was working with poop lol


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> ah see i should have waited for your response.. I didn't think about the holes on the bottom of the case or realize that you could screw them in from the bottom? yep my case has the four holes on the bottom.. damn i didn't even realize the ssd goes there.. I'm just a moron. I don't know if i have the right screws though, i should have them i think... Maybe ill try canceling my order.
> 
> Yeah i figured that.. I checked the cables, i see my cables say sata 6gb/s so I guess that is sata 3 cables.. Thanks again brother. Hopefully ill get this computer running good soon.. It was time for an update or a new computer for sure lol... i3-2100 , 4gb ram, and a 550 ti geforce...I really was working with poop lol


Don't worry, we anyway learn from our mistakes. And it wasn't something important. But check if the case holes align with the SSD holes. Just to make sure that the case holes are not for a smaller fan or something.

Yeah, it was time. And hopefully some other upgrades will come up for you sometimes in the future, at the time of your choosing, whenever you can and want. Well, that's already a New Year wish, isn't it?


----------



## PauliePeanuts

what a nightmare man... I did everything the drive seemed defective, couldn't install windows 10... Then i switched cables and this cable seemed to make a better snapping connection.... I downloaded windows 10.. people say u can get the free upgrade still... I don't have a windows 10 key... and im not sure if i even have an authentic windows 7 currently.. Someone put it on for me.. But everything seemed fine, wins 10 installed but seemed defective.. couldn't open the browser or anything.. the windows would stay on the task bar and not open/maximize.. i rebooted and then windows 10 wouldn't even boot .. so i went back on my old drive and formatted the ssd again.. Its just a real massive massive pain.. all day i spent on this and i can't get anything working.. and to top it off i can't find the windows 7 cd anywhere... IM screwed


----------



## DarthFK

Nope you're not

Ok, without going into too much detail, let's try installing windows ourselves, since it is actually simple and publicly available, less complicated than overclocking

Yeah, sometimes cables can be defective, happens. But the current cable seems to work, right? Anyway, before everything, check if all the cables are connected properly to the SSD, data cable, as well as the power cable(!) - by power cable I mean the power cable from PSU to SSD. My dad always said and still says, most of the problems start from the simple things, like the plug Check that all the cables are seated properly, in the SSD and in the motherboard and PSU.

You can actually try to install Windows10 without activating it. Maybe your key was already registered in the motherboard from the 1st install and you won't have to do anything Alternatively, yes, Win7 key works in Win10 and you can activate with a Win7 key. I am writing from my PC where I used a Win7 key during a Win10 install and all is fine, as it should be - that's my solid proof. If you find the windows 7 key it will be accepted during Windows 10 installation Just make sure you install the right Windows - if the key is for 7 Home, then install 10 Home. If you don't have the key, press the I don't have the key right now (or something like that), you'll deal with that later (the current lack of a key will not hamper your installation and functioning for a while). Again, you can deal with the key later.

Here is how you create the installation tool and install Win10:

FIRST OF ALL READ AND WATCH EVERYTHING AND THEN WRITE DOWN YOUR OWN STEPS AND THEN DO IT.

- Download the Media Creation tool from Microsoft (on another PC). If the current windows install is so corrupted or maybe has viruses, I'd probably do the Media Creation Tool and USB prep on any other/different computer (laptop, Mac, another desktop) and have a 8Gb USB ready. The Media Creation tool is here:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

- Plug in the USB (beware - all info on it will be deleted while you create the Windows Install USB), then forget about the USB and run Media Creation tool on that computer, click Accept, choose Create Installation Media and follow the instructions to create a bootable USB with Windows 10 on it. Just read what they ask and follow the instructions. 

- When you go to back to your "new" computer, plug that Win10 USB, reboot and press, actually tap all the time F11 - this will take you directly to the Boot Menu option, where you can tell the PC to start from the "new" USB with Windows 10 (it will show the name of your USB, not windows, don't boot into Winows "whatever is there", make sure you select to boot from that USB). 

- Do a clean install of Windows.

See the following 3 guides that will shows/tell you how to do it. The third guide (video) is the most important one, even if it repeats what the previous already suggested.

1. Here is a visual guide on how to create a Media Creation tool:





2. Here is a written one:
https://us.answers.acer.com/app/ans...10-media-creation-tool-to-correct-boot-issues

3. This is a media creation tool and clean install guide, quite good. You need to do a clean install on your "new" SSD!


----------



## PauliePeanuts

yeah i drove myself nuts. It ended up being that my display was being transmitted to my TV and monitor and i didn't realize it was doing that.. if i clicked on anything it was opening on my tv which was off.. So it looked like windows 10 was having issues. LoLz.. drove myself crazy installing it five times before i realized what was happening. 

I had to install win 7 first then use the upgrade tool in order to get windows activated..

One thing I don't like about windows 10, I cannot get the magnifier to work with the mouse button as I had done on win 7


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I got my fan today.. but I am reluctant to mess with anything right now after switching to the SSD and windows 10.. It just doesn't feel stable.. One issue after another... I no longer was able to boot into windows 10... it drove me crazy, i found out that it wouldn't boot into ahci mode.. So i found a post about booting up into safe mode from windows and then restarting again and it worked... at least for now.. Some people say it only works temporarily and then they get the same problem.. So i am just going to see what happens.. Im pretty scared about overclocking on this ssd and win10.. everything seems very finicky


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> I got my fan today.. but I am reluctant to mess with anything right now after switching to the SSD and windows 10.. It just doesn't feel stable.. One issue after another... I no longer was able to boot into windows 10... it drove me crazy, i found out that it wouldn't boot into ahci mode.. So i found a post about booting up into safe mode from windows and then restarting again and it worked... at least for now.. Some people say it only works temporarily and then they get the same problem.. So i am just going to see what happens.. Im pretty scared about overclocking on this ssd and win10.. everything seems very finicky


I assume you speak about this solution?
https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-h...hci-mode-after-windows-10-installation-2.html

What it tells me is that whoever installed windows on your PC might have done it with IDE mode enabled instead of AHCI in BIOS. Probably. There is a solution to that, if you are still interested in a stable PC & Windows.

If my advise on overclocking worked, perhaps you might also want to consider following my previous very-very strong suggestion - do a CLEAN install of Windows 10. You don't HAVE TO install Windows 7 first. In fact don't install Win7. I don't know what myth you've heard about that, but it's not true & my own computer (where I installed Windows 10 & punched in Win7 key, without installing Win7) is a proof of that. Moreover, since you already installed Win10 the key is already registered by your motherboard, even if you do a clean install. This is a known fact to the community dude, just not advertised by MS for obvious reasons!

I'd change BIOS to AHCI then boot from Windows 10 usb done with Media Creation tool & do a clean(!!!) install without even blinking & move on/be done with it, but... it's up to you of course.


----------



## deepor

You should definitely see how to get AHCI working on your Windows. Using IDE is not good for an SSD. This is about that "TRIM" thing you might have heard about, it does not work with IDE, only with AHCI. The SSD gets kind of destroyed without TRIM, it gets slow after being in use for a while and will die early.

I also just tried looking around right now and found this here:

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/650771/ide-to-ahci-windows-10/

It seems it's a bit different on Windows 10 than how it worked on Windows 7 and 8. You don't need to edit the registry, just boot into safe mode once while you have AHCI enabled in the BIOS, and Windows 10 will rearrange its drivers by itself.


----------



## DarthFK

deepor said:


> You should definitely see how to get AHCI working on your Windows. Using IDE is not good for an SSD. This is about that "TRIM" thing you might have heard about, it does not work with IDE, only with AHCI. The SSD gets kind of destroyed without TRIM, it gets slow after being in use for a while and will die early.
> 
> I also just tried looking around right now and found this here:
> 
> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/650771/ide-to-ahci-windows-10/
> 
> It seems it's a bit different on Windows 10 than how it worked on Windows 7 and 8. You don't need to edit the registry, just boot into safe mode once while you have AHCI enabled in the BIOS, and Windows 10 will rearrange its drivers by itself.


 @PauliePeanuts - see what both me and @deepor found. Are those suggestions similar to what you found? Did you do the Command Prompt instructions mentioned in the thread found by deepor?

1. Write Command Prompt in Cortana icon, then right click on it to Run as Admin (THE FOLLOWING IS OUTDATED: Right-click the Windows Start Menu. Choose Command Prompt (Admin).)
2. Type this command and press ENTER: bcdedit /set {current} safeboot minimal
3. Restart the computer and enter BIOS Setup (the key to press varies between systems).
4. Change the SATA Operation mode to AHCI from either IDE or RAID (again, the language varies).
5. Save changes and exit Setup and Windows will automatically boot to Safe Mode.
6. Right-click the Windows Start Menu once more. Choose Command Prompt (Admin).
7. Type this command and press ENTER: bcdedit /deletevalue {current} safeboot
8. Reboot once more and Windows will automatically start with AHCI drivers enabled.

Here are several ways to boot into Safe Mode with Command Prompt:
https://www.digitalcitizen.life/4-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-10

Also, what BIOS version are you running? 

Anyway, I personally would've changed to AHCI in BIOS/UEFI, have a USB with Win10 ready before that (USB created by Media Creation Tool) and inserted into a USB port, then after changing to AHCI mode, I would boot from that USB drive with Win10 and do a CLEAN Windows10 install (not Windows7). Windows 10 has native support for AHCI without the need to change anything afaik and be happy

Deepor TRIM si something else, nothing bad will happen with his SSD.
https://www.windowscentral.com/how-ensure-trim-enabled-windows-10-speed-ssd-performance


----------



## deepor

@DarthFK: How TRIM gets involved in this is that, with the IDE setting the system will use an older ATA command standard with the drive, while with the AHCI setting it will use the newest standard. In the older standards the TRIM command is missing and the Windows IDE driver will not be able to do TRIM. It will only work if the Windows AHCI driver can be used and for that the AHCI setting in the BIOS is required.


----------



## DarthFK

Agree, I am aware what TRIM is (see the link I provided above ) But the SSD is not going to get "kind of destroyed", as you wrote above, It may shorten its life span, not to an enormous amount and not destroy it though

Regardless, wouldn't that be yet another reason why PauliePeanuts should install Windows10 which natively supports AHCI? All he has to do is to create a bootable USB with Windows 10, which is super-super easy, get into UEFI, change everything to AHCI, save and exit, press F11 and boot from Windows10 installation USB, CLEAN install Windows10, enjoy. He doesn't even need a Windows activation key for that, it''s already registered (from his previous installation of Win7, which is valid for Win10 too, as I proved). Why over-complicate, why go the hard route of installing Windows7 and then upgrading to Windows10 and then having legacy SSD AHCI issues and then finding a solution is simply beyond me


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I am pretty sure i was in AHCI mode in bios when i installed windows.. But my bios is a little weird.. Sometimes to boot into my old drive i have to boot it twice, it keeps wanting to go into the ssd even when i set the boot priority.. I updated to the bios given on my motherboard homepage.. version 2.21 i believe. 

https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P67 Extreme4 Gen3/?cat=Download&os=Win764#BIOS

Yeah i found that work-around and that is what i did, the booting into safe mode in dos, and restarting.. It worked and now the ahci adapter also shows up under sata controllers in device manager.. So far so good.. Its booting up fine.. Everything seems to be stable now... I went through so much of a headache the idea of reinstalling windows again makes me cringe.. I had to install windows 7 first because I don't have any keys at all.. The windows7 disk i have is a copy and it has an auto crack on it or something. 

I have installed windows about five times with all the different issues.. I did try to do a clean win 10 install by itself but it wouldn't activate because I have no codes... So my idea was to install the 7 i have first then 10, and that worked... Now 10 is activated... And finally everything is starting to seem stable.. You might be 100000 percent right.. But i don't want to mess with it anymore.. I think its OK for now.. Ill run it a few days just to make sure everything is stable.... There were millions of people who upgraded from 7 to 10 for free... So I'm assuming any instability issues must have been addressed. If u still think im doing the wrong thing... ill follow ur instruction.. but id ilke to just leave it the way it is since everything is working fine now.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I installed the fan today.. the clips were a little tricky not much room to work with.. im hoping i didn't mess up the thermal paste.. I got it installed its running now.. I dunno what my temps should be.. i got a little nervous cause when i first booted up i saw temps up to 51... but then everything cooled down.. my temps are in the high 20's some low 20's some hitting 30.. Im not sure if these are ideal temps or not on this fan.. if i should be in the 10's or something. 

regards


----------



## DarthFK

Temps are good  I'm in the subway, will write back later, but you're good.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Ok no problem man.. take your time.. Im already bugging you more than I should... Im hoping with this fan it increases speed or something more efficiently when it gets stressed.. on idle the temps seem about the same was my small fan... I am not sure if i should do the overclocking on windows 7 on my old harddrive, or just do it on the SSD/win10... both have those options to kill the windows caching.. I believe the guy in the video was doing it on an ssd. Ill wait back to hear from you before i do anything.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Ok no problem man.. take your time.. Im already bugging you more than I should... Im hoping with this fan it increases speed or something more efficiently when it gets stressed.. on idle the temps seem about the same was my small fan... I am not sure if i should do the overclocking on windows 7 on my old harddrive, or just do it on the SSD/win10... both have those options to kill the windows caching.. I believe the guy in the video was doing it on an ssd. Ill wait back to hear from you before i do anything.


About windows, just a word of advise, I don't think people here would advise you to use cracked Windows, sure because it's illegal, but also it would 1st of all also presume that there might be virus issues with the crack and even with Windows itself. And if you follow or ask the right person you can get an OEM licence for about $15 legit. 

The idles are supposed to be close for all coolers. It's not a refrigerator and in a certain ambient temperature you just can't go too low, it's physics And idles don't really matter anyway, they are in no way an indication to almost anything, unless the idles are like 60c. That would mean that you installed the cooler in a wrong way. For your peace of mind check to see if all four pins of the cooler are coming out from the back of the motherboard - see attached picture. If they do, you're good.

You are correct that the cooler you bought is more for a 4.2-4.4GHz to make sure it keeps the temps lower than the stock one during stress/gaming/work (not during idles). Here is my example - I am doing today another test on an older purchase with that Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro3 cooler that I've mentioned in one of my previous posts & my idles are around 24-27c. And it's a really beefy cooler with two fans.

In your case, I would jump right into 42 multiplier and do the -0.065v offset voltage that TechYesCity was doing in his video (LLC3 though and see what happens. Otherwise you already know the rest (offset, Prime, temps, etc) 

You can do the OC on either (SSD or HDD), following TechYes example - but, I now get why your PC jumps from one drive to another. Apparently you've kept OS on both drives and the system sees this as a dual boot with two boot partitions and it may "jump" the priority (so to say) during the booting cycle. After formatting the HDD, when you're ready, the PC should boot without glitches.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks again for all that info, i appreciate it. Yeah u read my mind i was going to jump to that 42 with the -.65, i wanted to wait to hear back from you first.. 

Really? I would love to only pay 15 dollars for windows.. I lost my original disks, all i have is this copy of windows 7 .. the only original disk i still have is windows xp. lol. This 7 disk i been using for many years.. it has been pretty stable for me I suppose.. Never crashed or anything, very rarely in the many years I ran it.. Everytime I look at windows purchases they are like 100's of dollars. I can't exactly reformat my HDD because that is where my main data storage is.. If all goes well , in a few weeks or so I was going to manually delete the drive, just wipe out all the folders except some on the C drive where i have all my files. I wanted to keep the OS on there for a little longer in case I have to get back into it for some reason.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

bad news... First i put it to 42 and offset -.065 ... it booted into windows then crashed... it rebooted i got into windows, ran the prime and within seconds the temps shot up super high and hit 90, i shut it off... :-\ I dunno what i did wrong, but something is def wrong with the fan,, the small fan worked better... I see the pins in the back sticking out like your picture.. maybe the thermal paste smeared or was too much or didn't cover the chip properly? or do u think the fan is defective or im missing some kind of setting to make the fan increase speed?

I put it back to 38 on -.095 I ran prime, the temps were less, but i didn't like it.. it still got up over 80 within minutes.. Disappointing.. i feel like nothing I have done has went smoothly since i bought the SSD and got windows 10.. one problem after another.


----------



## DarthFK

Thermal paste quantity - on Direct Pipe coolers one should use more than usual (more than a pea size). That is because of the uneven surface of the contact pipes. I personally use the credit card method on the CPU - I place the paste, then spread it evenly on the CPU. There is no such thing as "too much paste" (well, don't over do it though, but don't make it super thin either). Here is the proof that there is not such thing as "too much paste"





Thermal paste spread and air bubbles - presumably spreading the paste with a credit card (or similar) avoids the danger of creating air bubbles under the cooler that do not conduct heat, thus raising the temperatures.

I understand that the first time all is a frustrating, but the more you do it, the more comfortable you will become - if you have enough thermal paste, take the cooler off and check the situation "under the hood", as per my suggestions above.


----------



## DarthFK

P.S. when you install click/push two pins at the same time on opposite sides (not those next to each other, but as in a cross X - diagonal)


----------



## DarthFK

P.P.S. If your fan is connected to a PWM (4-pin) header, you should see the settings in BIOS, under H/W Monitor tab, you have to go down in that tab, to the bottom, to get to the fan settings. See what's the name of the plug it is connected to now and find it in BIOS & set it to full speed for now.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Man i duno if there is a time limit when u put on thermal paste, but it took me a really long time and very difficult to get that heatsink in place, and the fan with those crappy wires.. its much harder than it looks on video.. i even cut my hand ... hardly room to work, if u don't get the pins in exactly they bend.. its very difficult.. i don't even understand why the fan has to face the ram.. im just following whatever videos i saw and they always have the fan right in tfront of the ram which i don't really comprehend... I was thinking of installing it horizontally and have the fan blow down.. should i switch the fan to the other side? right now its like facing the ram maybe air is blocking it.. temps seem cooler now on idle.. maybe the paste worked i hope.. i spread it better and added a little more..uh... ill go take a look at the bios settings now. The fan connection has four wires.

I went into bios.. it just says CPU fan 1 and 2 full on... So i assume its on full power... The other option is automatic.. i left it on full on.. it gave an rpm speed but i forgot.. I put it on 42 . -.065 and will see if the temps are as ridiculous or not.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

i think that did the trick thus far.. im on 42 -.065.. over 20 mins highest temp was 66.. most max temps were low 60's or 60.. voltage mostly on 1.144 I saw it go to 1.52 a couple of times.. so far so good its still running


----------



## DarthFK

We've all cut our fingers. Two weeks ago I went for a meeting with serious people with two cuts on a hand. They were looking... 

Cooler installation is normally done during the initial PC build when the motherboard is still outside of the case. In your case, I realize that you had to do it inside. That's why you faced more troubles. Now you know howcomputer building & troubleshooting is. I am not in computers, but after so many build, I see this as normal. My kid asked me if OCing is hard, I told him no, it just takes a lot of time. In reality, for a beginner this seems unsurmountable. Dude, I never had anyone to guide me when I started, just read stuff. You're in a better situation these days

The reason for the cooler to have its fan facing the RAM is because the air flows from the front of the case towards the back upper side (more or less). You need an inflow of air inside the case towards the aircooler, which then receives the cooler air & cools the CPU by ejecting the heated air through exhaust (while continuing to get cooler air from the front). I once attempted to install a cooler "vertically" thinking that hot air raises & it would help (the fan was on the VGA side exhausting upwards) & it also had a negative effect. The VGA hot air was adding to the CPU heat & temps for such a placement were worse than from the RAM side (front of the case) for the reasons I described.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> i think that did the trick thus far.. im on 42 -.065.. over 20 mins highest temp was 66.. most max temps were low 60's or 60.. voltage mostly on 1.144 I saw it go to 1.52 a couple of times.. so far so good its still running


There you go!!!  Good job man. It pays off at the end. Go 43 now!


----------



## DarthFK

But vcore going to 1.5 is not good at all. Do you have the LLC5 or LLC3? If you're on LLC5 go to 3. If you're on 3 go to LLC2.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Sorry i meant to type 1.15 not 1.5... My mistake.. I thought about airflow right after i typed my message.. Sometimes i shoot random thoughts out of frustration.. I figured to run prime for an hour just to see if this 4.2 is stable.. most of the time the voltage is on 1.144 It went up to 1.152 a couple of times. highest temp was 67... few more mins to complete the 1 hour prime test. sorry for my sloppy typos... i forgot what voltage you said to stay under, was it 1.35? You're right without ur baby step guidance i probably would have really had more of a difficult time. THanks bud. Hope you have a happy new year btw


Edit: Here are the results after an hour prime custom test.. 

https://i.gyazo.com/ba265dd0dd9a0fc6ca56b2b210303db5.png


I also did a bench mark on user bench.. the processor seemed to do well, but my SSD seemed to do bad.. i wonder why.. 

https://i.gyazo.com/c1ada76054ae26b8a7e935f0638f7651.png


----------



## DarthFK

Don't worry about the typos, my posts are (unfortunately) full of them too

See, the temps are 67c! This is peanuts for an intel CPU! And now remember how your stock cooler was struggling at over 4GHz? Right?!

Well, I'll say it again - your efforts paid off! Congrats dude!!! 

Next go 43, then 44 and enjoy your new cooler and OC

Voltage, under 1.45 (while 1.5 being max-max). You're more than safe now, I don't think you'll get nowhere near 1.45, so enjoy!

I might not have time tomorrow for computers  - so, I am wishing you and the whole community now a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks again man, Yeah i was hoping it would work out eventually.. putting more thermal paste and spreading it out with a credit card I think did the trick... NOw ill have to find out why my SSD is so slow ... The next mission... Have a safe and happy holiday


----------



## Kryton

DarthFK said:


> Don't worry about the typos, my posts are (unfortunately) full of them too
> 
> See, the temps are 67c! This is peanuts for an intel CPU! And now remember how your stock cooler was struggling at over 4GHz? Right?!
> 
> Well, I'll say it again - your efforts paid off! Congrats dude!!!
> 
> Next go 43, then 44 and enjoy your new cooler and OC
> 
> Voltage, under 1.45 (while 1.5 being max-max). You're more than safe now, I don't think you'll get nowhere near 1.45, so enjoy!
> 
> I might not have time tomorrow for computers  - so, I am wishing you and the whole community now a Happy New Year!!!


Yes - I too believe the OP is doing well here. 
The OP could experiment and see how little voltage it takes for it to run where they want it once they get things up to speed, some chips don't need the excess voltage and only one way to find out. I also doubt they'd need 1.45v's to run it where they want, it's all a matter of the silicon lottery when it comes down to it. 

As for testing that it's simple to do - Once the chip is "There" as in where they'd want it, they could start by incrementally reducing CPU voltage until either instability is seen or a flatout no system boot happens. 

Then all you'd have to do is first, recover things by forcing a "Safe Boot" by just holding the system power button and letting it cycle on and off a couple of times, most boards have that feature and shoudn't affect the BIOS settings already done as in they should be unchanged aside from it doing a default setting boot to recover/adjust BIOS settings - The manually set voltages and such should still be there as was before.

It also may boot up and let you go into the BIOS without having to do that which makes it even easier but in either case just go back into the BIOS and raise CPU voltage only by 2 voltage increments from where you had last set it in the BIOS and reboot, then test for stability. 
From that point on I'd only raise it up again by a single increment if further testing is needed per adjustment attempt but normally two does the trick for restabilizing the system after the initial instability/no boot occurs. This way it's getting what it needs but no more helping keep load temps as low as possible, always a good thing even if it's an Intel chip. 

That should do it and how I've always done it myself.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Kryton.. I am using the offset option . Right now I am at 42 mult at -.065 .. I feel like that if my temperatures are good and the voltage is in a good range i might not mess with it too much. My windows 10 and overall boot has been a little unstable lately.. the voltage I am getting now during prime is at like 1.14 most of the time. In this case,, why would it be beneficial to lower the voltage if its not running that high anyway? and temps are good.


----------



## Kryton

Was just throwing that out in case you might want to later.
In truth if you're happy with it and it's running fine as is, no need to worry about it. However I know you're still learning it all and maybe that was a little too much info at this point I'll admit. 

Get it where you want it to be and once happy with it, leave it.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I think my major issue right now is stability... I can't tell if the windows crashes are from what I am doing with overclocking, or windows itself being unstable, or even my SSD drive.. I should probably run this system for awhile on default settings till i am confident my computer is stable... I been getting these windows crashes even when I think my system is stable... 

I just did a prime test for an hour.. it passed, temps were good, i took a screen shot at the hour mark... I close everything down.. i come here to report, i opened device manager to check something and i got a blue screen and my computer had to reboot... Now why does it pass the hour prime stress test, just to fail randomly after doing some menial task.. I bumped my voltage from -.060 to -.055 just in case its a voltage issue.. I am at 43 multiplier right now.. Its a little discouraging I have to say.. because you get excited that everything is running good, ur temps are good, the voltage seems good.. and then like I keep getting weird issues that im not sure what the true cause is... Everytime i pass that prime test i feel like things are good then I have to guess why windows crashes... Should i just set everything to default for now and run this computer awhile just to know if its windows? I guess tomorrow ill do the stress test again with the voltage at -.055 and see .. for all i know its not the voltage, its hard to tell. since im using a new SSD and a new OS.. 

Sorry to type so much.. Do you think its a good idea if I boot back from my old harddrive with windows 7 and continue these tests there.. I hardly ever got blue screen errors on windows 7 on that harddrive... So if i get it i can be more confident it is a voltage issue


----------



## deepor

It could be your negative offset voltage causing this. It reduces voltage when your system is idle, perhaps making it unstable there. I'm thinking your crashes or corruption might come from when the CPU is running at 1.6GHz or something like that for a moment, not from when it is running at the overclocked speed.

What I would try is, I'd test what the core temperatures are like when using around +0.0 V offset. This experiment I'd start out with a very modest overclock speed, for example 3.8GHz. You might find out that the cooler is totally fine cooling this even after starting to raise the speeds, and then playing around with things like -0.6 V is a bit of a waste of time as the cooler could do a lot more.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

oh yeah, that's a good point, I never thought of that.. You're right that seems when the instability comes, when the CPU isn't working hard. just doing tasks like opening up web browsers and such.


----------



## DarthFK

Happy 2019 everyone!

Deepor is right. It seems that the Windows10 instability might be due an excessively low voltage offset. No one can tell unless we actually see how your system is behaving, so we are trying to figure this out from your words/feeling. Wether Windows install was ok may still be a question here, or may not. For now I would c0onsider that this is because of the undervolt. As a general rule, if you see that the PC is still unstable after an undervolt (that's what you are doing by negative offset - lowering the CPU voltage under its nominal value) then there are high chances that the offset is too much and it makes the PC unstable. Remember, we also started from 3.8GHz and went up with the stock cooler. You can either do that again or simply keep it at 42 multi and dial "down" on offset. As a reminder - I told you that I was able to get a 2500k (which is the "older brother" of 3570k) to 4.4GHz with a positive offset of +0.005v and temps near 76c. The 2500k was a soldered CPU, while 3570k uses thermal paste under IHS making it by definition hotter - this means that you can probably achieve 4.2-4.3GHz, but to keep your temperatures in check you might need some (smaller) negative offset than what you have now, to be around high 70c or low 80c. Those temps will be fine.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Yeah the question of instability of windows and/or overclock is always looming over my mind... It seemed fine at 43 -.045.. Think max temps was like 71, 1.168 volts... but then a game crashed and froze my PC.. i had to reboot.. No clue if that is an instability or something else.. it's hard to know.. but i passed the prime on that setting and didn't get any blue screens thus far... What I decided to do is put everything back to default and run my computer for a few days at stock settings and see if i have any issues. 

I purchased a windows key.. but the thought of reinstalling it again makes me nauseous lol. I read that when you upgrade from windows 7, it just throws the old windows in its own section.. So would a fresh install really matter? I had nothing on the drive.. it was just a fresh install of 7 and then an upgrade to 10.. I figured millions of people upgraded from 7 to 10 without doing a clean install.. I believe there is even a function to delete window 7 directory/files from windows 10 if u upgrade.. but if you think that is a big mistake, i will do a clean install of 10 again...


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Yeah the question of instability of windows and/or overclock is always looming over my mind... It seemed fine at 43 -.045.. Think max temps was like 71, 1.168 volts... but then a game crashed and froze my PC.. i had to reboot.. No clue if that is an instability or something else.. it's hard to know.. but i passed the prime on that setting and didn't get any blue screens thus far... What I decided to do is put everything back to default and run my computer for a few days at stock settings and see if i have any issues.
> 
> I purchased a windows key.. but the thought of reinstalling it again makes me nauseous lol. I read that when you upgrade from windows 7, it just throws the old windows in its own section.. So would a fresh install really matter? I had nothing on the drive.. it was just a fresh install of 7 and then an upgrade to 10.. I figured millions of people upgraded from 7 to 10 without doing a clean install.. I believe there is even a function to delete window 7 directory/files from windows 10 if u upgrade.. but if you think that is a big mistake, i will do a clean install of 10 again...


Ok, let's try to troubleshoot. Keep in mind that all your "troubles" cost for example here in New York about $180/hour of work. The fact that you are doing it yourself, with some friendly advise, saves you ultimately lots of money over time So, be nauseous, but save yourself a rather big buck and be happy about that

To some concrete stuff:

OC - what I would do, I'd probably try 43 with -.030v offset for example, see what happens with stability and temps and maybe if it's stable under Asus RealBench. While people would argue that all sort of Benchmarks (OCCT, AIDA etc, etc, etc) are enough there is super heated debate that no other software is designed to crunch prime numbers as Prime does adn in such a way that no other is capable of actually doing that, therefore stressing the CPU not with only one type of stress test, but several types (remember those custom Prime95 test numbers provided by Kennyparker1337 in our guide). Others would additionally argue that RealBench is probably the suite of so varied software that it represents both a more wide-ranging testing tool and it's even more demanding than Prime stability and thermally speaking (temps go even higher). As one dude very well pointed out - if it passes Prime95 AND RealBench then it's actually(!) stable. As I said overclocking is indeed a time consuming process, but... you get more juice out of your PC and you don't pay for it!
https://rog.asus.com/tag/realbench/

Windows10 - if you still have instability after adjusting the voltage offset then I would definitely do a CLEAN(!!!) Windows 10 install, the one where you scrap/delete the whole previous Windows installation. See below what I mean, there is a devil in the details.

a. If you get your Windows from Microsoft and install it right, you can be sure that you have eliminated a suspicion about instability, right?

b. Your current Windows licence already shows as activated. This means that the Windows key for your system is already stored on your motherboard - it is NOT stored in Windows!!! That's how Windows 10 work. Even if you do a clean install then the same "activation" will kick in again from the MB and should be recognized. I recently had a "new other" board from Ebay, installed Windows 10 Pro without a key for testing purposes only (I pressed to skip the "keying in" part during Windows installation), and the board suddenly stated that Windows 10 Pro is activated on it (though the seller told me that the board was seemingly! never used...) So, I didn't punch in any Windows key... See?! It automatically recognized tat there was a legit Win10pro version installed on it previously and activated it without me. Same in your case, your previously recognized activation should kick in, after some time. It might not do that immediately after the install, maybe in 3 days. So, if the activation isn't recognized from the very beginning (there is a possibility for OEM licences that it won't), you can always leave it on self-activation in 3 days and see what happens. If the regular activation in 3 days does not work, you can use your new key for Windows 10 Pro after that.

c. HOWEVER!!! - doing a clean install doesn't mean repeating what you've done up to now. Your clean install means the following and seriously, don't cut corners, or you'll have the same issues:

- you must have a Windows USB done on another "clean" (no-viruses) computer with Media Creation tool from the official Microsoft website that I have linked several posts earlier. 

- you must disconnect your old hard-drive from the motherboard (remove the sata cable from it) before you start the whole thing, before you press the power button to start the computer. Even so, your old hard-drive will continue to send to Windows a signal that this is an active boot partition when you reconnect it, since that HDD/partition is marked as boot. Take into account that by simply deleting Program Files, you will not delete the MBR (boot "command") that comes "before Windows kicks in" so to say. Windows will permanently remain "confused" upon boot (only) and this will remain a problem for boot - the solution is to do both things:
a. disconnect the HDD before you start the PC for Windows10 installation, make sure the only connected hard-drive is the SSD (and the USB with Windows)
b. move/backup all your docs/music/pics and whatever to an external HDD, then FORMAT your old HDD, then move your documents and whatnot back to the already formatted old HDD.

- then start the computer and enter BIOS, then make sure AHCI is "on" on all controllers (including on Marvel, whose AHCI is also in BIOS just a little below the regular AHCI mode of the integrated controller).

- then save the BIOS and exit and after the PC will automatically reboot, permanently tap F11 to get into the Boot Menu, where you should select the USB with media creation tool

- doing a clean install means deleting all old partitions and re-partitioning the SSD again. The third video I linked earlier is showing you how to do a CLEAN install.

That part, done right(!), will eliminate doubts about Windows stability. If you do it right, Windows corruption due to installs/upgrades and whatnot is no longer a part of your OC stability concerns.

P.S. understand a CLEAN install is not just a FRESH install. It removes all previous installs, Windows7 or whatever, it doen't keep anything (except the motherboard keeping the licence). That's why a clean install is called CLEAN. It's 100% new with no leftover of previous problems. Be careful about the details


----------



## DarthFK

Bookmark this to your browser, if you ever need it - real CLEAN install instructions. Remember, you don't have to create a Microsoft account during Windows installation, you can use an offline account, call it whatever you like like PauliePeanuts or whatever and you don't have to have a password or PIN, etc etc, unless you want it:


----------



## PauliePeanuts

just some notes i don't have a flash drive right now.. I made an iso with the tool to a dvd, that is how i installed windows.. I boot into the dvd .. Also I can't format the old Hard drive because I don't have another drive to back up the files to... The most i can do is put everything i want into a folder and delete everything else manually on the drive..


----------



## looniam

PauliePeanuts said:


> I thought everything was good, i shut down the prime test... went to open my browser to report back here and windows crashed with a blue screen.. I don't understand why it crashed after the prime test and not during the test... Maybe the prime test isn't the end all be all for stability? So I put it back to -.1 @ 41 multiplier.. Afterwards I was editing a video.. usually this is prone to crashing for me, and the program crashes, but this time I got a blue screen windows crash.. So I guess the system isn't stable on that setting either... It makes me question the prime test for stability..


that would be LLC or load line calibration.

LLC helps the Vdroop that happen under heavy loads, like prime, by goosing/bumping up the voltage a little.

whats happening is between your offset+LLC you have enough voltage under load but when idling and LLC is "off" the offset doesn't allow enough voltage.

stuff like that happens all the time switching from manual voltage to offset. i bet your LLC is extreme/ultra. setting it one notch lower and adjust to allow a little more voltage w/offset will fix it. :thumb:

edit:
didn't see deepor is pretty much covering that at first.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

My LLC is on level 3... The levels go from 1 to 5 on this bios/motherboard.. asrock p64 extreme4 gen3 bios 2.21


----------



## looniam

i admit i am surprised its not 4 or 5 but i am still sticking to my story. 

i've swapped offset/manual several times on my ivy setup and evertime its lower the LLC from manual to offset.


----------



## DarthFK

@looniam his LLC levels were addressed in a very lengthy series of discussions, see previous posts, Gamernexus/Buildzoid videos and even a Christmas story   But ok @PauliePeanuts, at 43 or 44 multi you may try LLC2, to tighten the voltages a bit

As to the Windows - sure you can use a DVD instead of a USB, this option is there during the media creation tool. But my message was first of all about - try a smaller (and if necessary even smaller and smaller) offset till you're stable, and if you're still not stable even at a positive offset, maybe you can consider doing a Clean install of Windows to make sure you have eliminated that problem/question. A Clean install is not exactly the last resort, but it does eliminate ambiguities if Windows in stable or not. What you have done was not a clean install, so I pointed out how to eliminate a possible question mark/doubt that seems to linger. But offset till stable 1st, then if unstable Windows 2nd.

As to the transfer of files, yeah, I understand there is not choice for now. Just be ready to do the correction of the boot to SSD that you have reported, until you find a friend with a portable HDD to help you out and then I would definitely format.


----------



## DarthFK

P.S. if you didn't, you may also try the High Power plan for current Windows installation (click cortana icon, type Power and Sleep settings, clock on the right upper side additional power settings and set tit to High Power)


----------



## looniam

DarthFK said:


> @looniam his LLC levels were addressed in a very lengthy series of discussions, see previous posts, Gamernexus/Buildzoid videos and even a Christmas story   But ok


yeah i am sure i missed a bit of past posts but i don't know why it takes a bunch of videos. fwiw, i went back a few post but did miss a part of a page. 

i can tell you from first hand experience that_ using a negative offset is very, very tricky._ i spent two days tweaking things out (offset and LLC) before BSOD while idling went away (and no WHEA errors under load).

at no time did i have to do anything other than adjust bios settings.

unfortunately i lost them reflashing the bios and went back to manual since i went water and didn't need to be as concerned about temps.


----------



## DarthFK

Yeah, Paulie is brand new to OC, hence we had to go with the basics. While I am on water & use fixed voltages myself on two of my rigs after years of OCing he is new, got a video with offsets that he kind of took as a help to the current guide/thread & he is on a tighter budget. Hence offset & budget air. Even the guide on the 1st page of this thread gives him the option of offset (or fixed) and I used in one of my tests on a 2500k with a positive +.005v offset once and it was stable. Well, due to his setup undervolting (the negative offset) might be a valid option, but he should do the testing with different offsets, perhaps with Prime & RealBench & see how that works. If not he can always reduce the negative offset, or even go with a small positive one, depending on his temperatures.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I did a clean install of windows.... I looked it said windows is activated, just like you said, it must save on the board.. Had no idea it did that... So now im fresh on windows... I set the power mode to high performance.. i shut off all the background apps.. I installed the latest updates... I also have my bios to default settings with no overclock... its running the standard 3.4... Figured to have everything fresh when I installed.. I also installed in the ahci mode with my HDD unplugged... It booted fine.. the AHCI controller was active.. no issues.. I plugged back in my HDD to boot as a secondary drive.. it sees the drive.. and no issues with the bootup. 

Typically I would have to install my motherboard drivers to get internet , video etc.. It appears windows 10 installs all the drivers for you.. I wanted to ask if there is anything i should install that win10 might not cover? When I go to my mother board page and look at driver downloads for win 10.. this is what I get.. 


https://i.gyazo.com/98249e2b9e9400ee8374aca6b49005b0.png


----------



## DarthFK

INF driver first then reboot. It will ask ypu anyway.
Then LAN + reboot, then Realtek audio + reboot. Reboots - good ol' school approach 🙂


----------



## DarthFK

Sorry LAN driver is not necessary (absent) these days - it has been dealt with by Windows. Only INF first then perhaps IME after and then Audio (INF is the key here, so it's "aaceptable" if the order after INF is not kept 100%)


----------



## Kryton

Quick question: 
Do you know whether or not your board has the capability to take a screenie within the BIOS?

Mine does and took a few to hopefully help and demonstrate things like how LLC works with an ASRock board - I'm assuming this is consistent across all ASRock board models from this era and for those that can do this. 
Just note what you see below. 

If your board is capable, here's how it's done in case you don't know how. 

First, before starting the machine you simply plug in a formatted USB drive into a USB port, doesn't have to be any particular sized drive; Anything sold nowadays will do, 'el-cheapo or otherwise. 

Go into the BIOS and for each screen/setting you want to take a shot of, press F12 and it should after a second or so show a dialogue box saying it saved the shot as a .bmp in the USB drive. 
Note you can take as many shots as you need to - Once done exit the BIOS. 
Afterwards you go into the OS and edit these to .jpeg once done and post up. 

Note I took a few and then a screenie of what I get in Windows with the settings seen. 
Again, I don't know how many ASRock models can do this but if yours can that would be awesome and helpful too because then we can see what you are seeing in your BIOS.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

i notice their INF driver is older than the one from intel.. should i get the newest from intel or just stick to the updates given on the motherboard? Not even sure if windows 10 automatically installs these.. My sound seems to be working fine as well


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> i notice their INF driver is older than the one from intel.. should i get the newest from intel or just stick to the updates given on the motherboard? Not even sure if windows 10 automatically installs these.. My sound seems to be working fine as well


You're ok, but you can definitely & preferably get the latest SetupChpset.exe from here:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/20775/Intel-Chipset-Device-Software-INF-Update-Utility-


----------



## DarthFK

Kryton said:


> Quick question:
> Do you know whether or not your board has the capability to take a screenie within the BIOS?
> 
> Mine does and took a few to hopefully help and demonstrate things like how LLC works with an ASRock board - I'm assuming this is consistent across all ASRock board models from this era and for those that can do this.
> Just note what you see below.
> 
> If your board is capable, here's how it's done in case you don't know how.
> 
> First, before starting the machine you simply plug in a formatted USB drive into a USB port, doesn't have to be any particular sized drive; Anything sold nowadays will do, 'el-cheapo or otherwise.
> 
> Go into the BIOS and for each screen/setting you want to take a shot of, press F12 and it should after a second or so show a dialogue box saying it saved the shot as a .bmp in the USB drive.
> Note you can take as many shots as you need to - Once done exit the BIOS.
> Afterwards you go into the OS and edit these to .jpeg once done and post up.
> 
> Note I took a few and then a screenie of what I get in Windows with the settings seen.
> Again, I don't know how many ASRock models can do this but if yours can that would be awesome and helpful too because then we can see what you are seeing in your BIOS.


His bios can be seen on Youtube here, I've checked earlier 
https://youtu.be/p-F7EcdODXc


----------



## DarthFK

Also an all AsRock boards LLC1 is the "tightest" & LLC5 is the most "relaxed" (while on Asus boards LLC5 is the tightest, for example, despite AsRock being basically an Asus offshoot at the beginning)


----------



## Kryton

DarthFK said:


> His bios can be seen on Youtube here, I've checked earlier
> https://youtu.be/p-F7EcdODXc


That's cool but actually meant what settings HE'S actually using/setting in the BIOS. 
Could be something there we could help with. 

TBH it's not like we're actually seeing what he sees during all this........ BUT..... this way we can. 

Good thing to see LLC is shown to work in the same way as mine, that's another good thing about being able to share shots of BIOS settings.


----------



## DarthFK

Ooops 🙂 You're right @Kryton - it would be good to see his OC settings in BIOS.


----------



## Kryton

Indeed, we may spot something that could be tweaked and help things along.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I have my overclock settings basically the same as in this video... with the exception of LLC , he has it on five.. i put it on 3.. which is weird because he makes it sound like LLC 5 gives more voltage or something. im still not clear on that LLC stuff... For me its not like the offset, at least I play with the offset and see what it does roughly to get a feel for the setting..


----------



## DarthFK

Huh???


----------



## DarthFK

Load Line Calibration take #7 or 8?

Dude, your CPU gets voltages when it needs to do stuff. Like a car engine gets fuel in different gears. The CPU gets voltages from VRM (mosfets on the motherboard) - which is another system. Like in a car with (mainly manual) gears you need to choose the proper gear shift to smoothen the coordination between you pressing mad on the gas pedal, the machine revving, but having a small speed - in a very distant way that's your LLC. 

Now back to actual electricity - yes, LLC is a technology that does provide more voltage to the CPU, but it does that depending on the load. Does it deliver 5volts instead of 1.3 for example? Nope. But IT ALSO limits the excessive voltage jumps that make your CPU unstable/crazy. It has a dual responsibility. Because everything for a CPU depends on the load it receives, the LLC has levels like gear shifts in a car to make such a control (call it - calibration or regulation or limiting) better against sudden over-volting and under-volting. When overclocking you are changing how the standard voltage delivery is done. When set right, LLC gives the CPU what is needed and eliminates the excesses.

The more you OC the higher are voltage jumps from stock (coming from VRM). LLC is sort of a control and limiting mechanism to make sure the VRM doesn't over-do or under-do voltages to the CPU too sharply, making the CPU unstable. It's a stabilization system. 

Why on earth would anyone want to over-shock / suddenly over "zap" the CPU during an OC with LLC5, when a tighter LLC3 is MORE THAN enough and it actually provides more stability when increasing OC???????? 

https://www.pcgamer.com/what-is-load-line-calibration-in-my-bios-and-how-can-i-use-it/


----------



## kennyparker1337

Oh my lord...
I wanted to update the OP so that is formatted properly again but all I get is this when clicking preview.

edit: Looks like the code is breaking the new editor. Gonna just leave this dinosaur alone.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

DarkLord I understand in theory.. I just don't have experience manipulating the setting to get a feel for what it actually does... With the offset I can comprehend when to lower or raise it based on the temperatures and voltage being too high... I don't get the scenario in my head when I say. Oh snap i have to raise my LLC a notch.. Or lower it... I just leave it on 3 and never even think about adjusting it.. . The only time I would adjust it is if you told me to. You said maybe take it to level 2 on overclocks to 4.4? The theory on here was that I was having stability issues when my processor was at a lower voltage/idle clock.. I don't get why that would happen either. If i raise my overclock what does it matter if the computer is idling at 1.6.. Why would it be getting LESS volts than as opposed to when it idles at 1.6 when i have the overclock to 3.8 offset -.1.. According to that offset I am giving it much less voltage... yet its stable at 1.6 idle clocks... Why would a voltage of -.055 cause instability on idles when that is actually giving the CPU MORE voltage.. There are some intricacies of this i still don't grasp. 

Maybe the answer is the jumps it does randomly from 1.6 to whatever the OC is... maybe thats when the instability occurs and it needs more power? and perhaps adjusting the LLC would solve that a little without having to up the voltage? Or am i way of again rofl


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> DarkLord I understand in theory.. I just don't have experience manipulating the setting to get a feel for what it actually does... With the offset I can comprehend when to lower or raise it based on the temperatures and voltage being too high... I don't get the scenario in my head when I say. Oh snap i have to raise my LLC a notch.. Or lower it... I just leave it on 3 and never even think about adjusting it.. . The only time I would adjust it is if you told me to. You said maybe take it to level 2 on overclocks to 4.4? The theory on here was that I was having stability issues when my processor was at a lower voltage/idle clock.. I don't get why that would happen either. If i raise my overclock what does it matter if the computer is idling at 1.6.. Why would it be getting LESS volts than as opposed to when it idles at 1.6 when i have the overclock to 3.8 offset -.1.. According to that offset I am giving it much less voltage... yet its stable at 1.6 idle clocks... Why would a voltage of -.055 cause instability on idles when that is actually giving the CPU MORE voltage.. There are some intricacies of this i still don't grasp.
> 
> Maybe the answer is the jumps it does randomly from 1.6 to whatever the OC is... maybe thats when the instability occurs and it needs more power? and perhaps adjusting the LLC would solve that a little without having to up the voltage? Or am i way of again rofl


Vcore as well as other settings in BIOS (Speed Step etc) and Windows are all responsible for CPU voltages from say 0.9v to say 1.145 (during a -0.055 offset, otherwise, without offset they may be higher). These 09-1.145vcore are done to ensure that the CPU, when it idles, doesn't receive too much unneeded voltage and when it works, gets the juice. This is the "voltage command" so to say.

"Offset" in this case is the Stock CPU Voltage of 1.2v minus "a voltage offset" that you specify. We tell the computer to supply less voltage to the CPU, to make it cooler and hopefully keep it stable. We juggle! Meaning, normally the CPU core voltage (vcore) should fluctuate around 1.2volts. By offset you are telling the computer that the voltages should fluctuate around the 1.145vcore or so (whatever 1.2v -.0xx offset=1.1xxx). However, the fluctuation of voltages from 0.9 to 1.145 will still happen when computer idles or receives load and they might too quickly jump higher or lower. Those sudden jumps in speed are not always followed by jumps in voltages, the voltages may be "delayed" and by the time they arive, it's too much for that job, and this may cause instability. If you supply lots of power to avoid instability, you are good, but the CPU will be hot. During overclock we try to deal with both higher speeds and we also try to lower voltage as much as we can, to stay cooler. Again, we do a balancing act. That's why we go from stock voltages lower via a "minus" offset and compensate via LLC. Now LLC is an additional feature.

LLC - on top of that "voltage command" system of vcore, when CPU receives a command to load and work, this happens "suddenly". During such sudden loads from 0.9 to 1.145 the VRM system (those little squares on the motherboard around the CPU socket) actually may supply the CPU with a sudden charge and it is usually more than necessary by the time that VRM is told to stop supplying so much. Here comes the additional technology of LLC, which steps in to control how much of such overcharge is allowed, and also limit it. 

On Asrock boards LLC5 is the level where it allows such a big permanent over-charge of the CPU that it delivers (too) much voltage during overclock and becomes a problem by over-volting (thus degrading the CPU) and overheating it (thus additionally degrading the CPU). When the CPU is set to overclock we want the LLC to be lower the higher in GHz we go, because, YES, the jumps are bigger and bigger, so we need to control them "tighter and tighter".

So, yes, LLC is for those jumps that you've mentioned and we told you all along It is there to avoid that instability ccause by either too much voltage or too little, via controlling the voltage jumps when the CPU jumps, because too much charge fries/overhats/destabilizes your microwave, fridge, CPU, etc, etc and a sudden jump "down" when it goes from 4.2 to 1.6 also "bewilders" your system's "brain" - the CPU. 

For stock settings LLC5 delivers ok, for very mild overclocks LLC4 is fine, LLC3 is kind of in the middle. LLC2 is when you start jump higher and LLC1 is when you push it to 4.4 or over and want to control the sudden voltage jumps so that they don't create instability. 

The computer systems are not as perfect and as precise as we would like them to be. They don't listen to 1.2vcore - 0.0xxv offset precisely. Due to (maybe our own mistakes by offsetting too low or too high) or due to that computer imprecision, we have instability. What overclockers do is we try finding balance (in the force LOL). Moreover, the computers incorporated several voltage regulation systems. It's not only vcore and those different systems are not set in stone, precise, there is a lag in communication between them. The power delivery system is on the motherboard, not on the CPU, therefore they needed this additional mechanism of LLC to supply, control and compensate additional voltages, especially during overclock, when we jump even "higher", say from 1.6 to 4.3 or 4.4GHz etc and back.

How I am doing this time with LLC?


----------



## DarthFK

AKA cars
- you have standard voltages from 0.9 to 1.xxx (vcore) - a regular car
- then you tell the CPU, I am going to overclock you 
a. I'll drive the engine (CPU) and the entire car faster 
b. I'll try to give you less fuel for it (offset) and 
c. I'll give you a "nitro" boost system (voltage jumps higher) to get faster
- then you need to regulate that "nitro" boost system or it'll blow up your engine (CPU). Such regulation of a "nitro" system in computers is done via LLC to avoid excessive boosts, while giving the CPU less voltage to keep it cooler.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I understand what you are saying.. But besides jumping from 1.6 to 4.4.. aren't there settings where the clock always runs at 4.4.. and settings where it gets a fixed voltage at all times with fixed voltage.. I would imagine these drops and surges of volts happens regardless right? and still needs LLC? But maybe not as much consideration? If the CPU is getting a steady voltage and is at a steady clock?

The guys explanation in the video I guess was all wrong because he made it sound like the more you overclock the more juice it needs so you raise the LLC,, as opposed to what you're saying.. Of if im at 1.5 and i jump to 4.4 cause I suddenly ran a program... It needs a lot of extra juice to get up to 4.4.. So lowering the LLC would make sure it doesn't get a huge jolt of volts? 

So if i go 4.3 ... LLC 3 is good.. If i go to 4.4... llc 2 would be good enough? I think my temps are fine.. As you said with the prime its an extreme test... If im lower than 80 during that test do i really need to worry about finding the utter most lowest volts I can get away with? Granted also that the voltage to the CPU is lower than 1.4 at max capacity? Or you always want to lower that voltage as much as you can... Are u going to start charging me via mail soon?  If you were really Darth Vader u would have choked me thru the screen like admirals who fail him


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> I understand what you are saying.. But besides jumping from 1.6 to 4.4.. aren't there settings where the clock always runs at 4.4.. and settings where it gets a fixed voltage at all times with fixed voltage.. I would imagine these drops and surges of volts happens regardless right? and still needs LLC? But maybe not as much consideration? If the CPU is getting a steady voltage and is at a steady clock?
> 
> The guys explanation in the video I guess was all wrong because he made it sound like the more you overclock the more juice it needs so you raise the LLC,, as opposed to what you're saying.. Of if im at 1.5 and i jump to 4.4 cause I suddenly ran a program... It needs a lot of extra juice to get up to 4.4.. So lowering the LLC would make sure it doesn't get a huge jolt of volts?
> 
> So if i go 4.3 ... LLC 3 is good.. If i go to 4.4... llc 2 would be good enough? I think my temps are fine.. As you said with the prime its an extreme test... If im lower than 80 during that test do i really need to worry about finding the utter most lowest volts I can get away with? Granted also that the voltage to the CPU is lower than 1.4 at max capacity? Or you always want to lower that voltage as much as you can... Are u going to start charging me via mail soon?  If you were really Darth Vader u would have choked me thru the screen like admirals who fail him


From second para to 1st 
- yes, the more you OC, the more voltage CPU needs, theoretically. Not set in stone, again. It also increases the temperature. The guy did no properly explain that to mitigate the temperature increase he lowered the offset to MINUS (he lowered from the stock voltage to less). He also did not explain that in fact modern CPUs do not need as much as 1.2 to work at 3.8GHz, so, again, he used Minus offset (lowered the voltage). He said that the minus offset works, that's it... Now you hopefully understand why.
- my systems were/are all fixed. For fixed voltages the same LLC approach is still valid, the higher you go, the tighter the LLC. LLC does supply EVEN MORE ADDITIONAL VOLTAGE, besides the vcore jumps. But it also controls how much additional voltage. So, LLC5 gives much more additional voltage. At 4.4 I don't need it. I can do it via closer fixed voltage, so I need the LLC to keep it tight (LLC2 or 1) - so, while OCing on fixed voltages you still want to control the ADDITIONAL voltage JUMPS that appear due to VRM (not vcore) via LLC levels. Even a smaller over-voltage is still over-voltage, so you regulate it via LLC levels.

So - vcore is the regular voltage, while LLC is sort of additional voltage (though even this is far from being precise - there is actually a setting for additional voltage, but let's just leave it at that, LLC being the over-voltage REGULATION SYSTEM in fact)

So, for 4.3 LLC3 is good, maybe LLC2, for 4.4 you may try LLC2 or LLC1, see what works, how voltages behave (monitor in CPU-Z). As I said, OCing is a balancing act. Read again kennyparker1337 original 1st post of this Thread with instructions and approaches and you will see how many variables there may be...

---------------------------------------------

Wanna see a fixed balancing act on a 3770k? More thermal paste, high pressure mount, AIO 240mm pump at full speed with 2 Gentle Typhoon fans at max 1850rpm:

Page 6 line 28 of testing attempt results (each page contains around 33 tests, some conducted a few minutes and crashing/BOSDing, some 30min and crashing, some 61min and crashing, some passing the 60min mark in Prime)
4.6GHz/1.32 vcore/additional turbo voltage +0.008v/LLC2/PLL 1.799 / XMP disabled, [email protected]/ spread spectrum disabled, c1e enabled, c stated disabled (actual vcore reading 1.312v due to vdroop) - TEMPERATURES around 87c

and here are small changes, try to spot the difference:

Page 8 line 5:
4.6GHz/1.32 vcore/additional turbo voltage +0.004v/LLC2/PLL 1.726 / XMP enabled [email protected]/ spread spectrum disabled, c1e enabled, c stated disabled (actual vcore reading 1.304v due to vdroop) - TEMPERATURES around 82c

And if you think that these settings work on all 3770k, you're wrong. Each 3770k is like a finger print - individual! Each 3570k too, and so on


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I guess i am trying to go the simplified way... I haven't even touched additional voltage or anything like that.. I don't think I will get too greedy.. If I can get to 4.4 or max max 4.5, i would be happy.. It seems possible for me using the offset since my temps at 4.3 weren't that high. i think i might have been stable at -.045.. i passed prime at least.. voltages where around 1.16 at max.. max temp i believe was 71.. 

Right now i just been running on default settings getting everything in order with windows, making sure everything is stable and i feel comfortable... That way when I mess with the OC again I will feel more confident that it is the OC when things get a little weird.. 

If i used fixed voltage mode.. Would my CPU clock keep going high and low from 1.6 to 4.3 with a steady voltage? Or will it just stay at 4.3 with a steady voltage at all times? When my computer is just idle the voltage really drops.. I figure that is good for the life of the CPU no?


----------



## Kryton

PauliePeanuts said:


> If i used fixed voltage mode.. Would my CPU clock keep going high and low from 1.6 to 4.3 with a steady voltage? Or will it just stay at 4.3 with a steady voltage at all times? When my computer is just idle the voltage really drops.. I figure that is good for the life of the CPU no?


No, voltage constantly going up and down like a yo-yo IS BAD on a CPU vs a steady voltage applied. Even by it dropping down at idle it still gets slammed once a load is placed on the chip with a voltage spike. I know even with a steady voltage set it can experience spikes but the board will try and maintain the same voltage consistently to the chip, normally it will do just that too and be much easier on the chip. 

If you have the BIOS setup correctly it will do like mine does, run at the speed you set it for at the voltage you set it to use all the time - No dropoff of voltage or system speeds. 
If you set it up to allow for these rises and drops in speed and voltage that's what it will do. 

I'll just say it - You should never need to run an LLC setting any higher by the numbers than 3 based on how these settings work in an ASRock BIOS. 
I've already said 2 is what I normally use regardless and so far, never had a problem with it.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Ok i see. so that goes against everything in the video I was following lol... The recommendation there was to use intel step down technology with the offset mode.. So now its a question of whats better, fluctuating voltages or a constant heavy voltage on the PC... Sounds like something debatable at the least.. Many times i have my computer idle for long periods of time.. Is there a way u can have it both ways? Maybe have the powersettings or something on sleep/hibernate mode? that way when your computer really is idle things can cool down?


----------



## Kryton

I do know C states affect this area such as C6 and such you can set in the BIOS under your CPU settings. 
The OS itself has these under sleep and hibernate options too. 

You're thinking constant voltage itself as "Heavy" when it's not. All you're doing by setting it to run at "X" voltage all the time is just that and no more. It CAN be considered heavy though once the machine is under load and set voltage values get high enough to see temp spikes/swings going up to the point it's in danger of hitting it's thermal limits and cooling itself affects that too. 

I can run my 3770K @1.35v's all day long on water if I want and it's fine....... Try to do that on air and it becomes a different story but it's still not what you'd call heavy voltage. 

What's really considered heavy for a Sandy or Ivy is above 1.5v's, not many that can run up to that voltage on water before they would overheat and those that do are probrably running cold/chilled water to do it. Unless you have a snowbank parked outside your window to use as a rad I'd not risk it. 

For anything on air under load about 1.25v's or so max based on what's seen with the setup when tested, that's just my personal thoughts on that.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Yeah I only have air cooling, not water.. If you run a steady voltage as you are doing, does it always create heat even if your processor isn't stressed? Or are you just talking about temperatures when ur cpu is maxing like on the prime tests.


----------



## DarthFK

Well... yes, you can have it both ways - idling at lower voltages/speeds and working at higher. The jumps will be higher, but it is possible. That's why LLC is there - to help you alleviate both sudden voltage jumps and excessive voltage delivery. TechYes is not wrong in that. He just didn't explain properly why he went with the negative offset. Where he was wrong is to use LLC5 without details as to why and how this differs from other overclocking community advises. People would've know then better. Maybe he didn't know. But offset is a mode kennyparker1337 suggests in his first post in this very Thread, which seems to not have been carefully read by all of us... ;(

See my screenshot with his BIOS picture attached with offset!

Permanent voltages, as long as they are reasonable will not hurt your CPU in the long run, in fixed mode, idle or not. Offset will not harm your CPU either. Just find a proper balance in each mode.

This offset vs fixed can be debated and it's up to you to decide - I've stated earlier that you are more familiar with the offset OC with air-cooling. If I were you I wouldn't suddenly drop the very thing I already know ans switch to something I know less - and as I already suggested changing to fixed voltages will take you a bit more time. Stick with offset for now, we'll help you tweak it. Later, when you're more comfortable with the OC, we can help you change for fixed voltages. But it's up to you.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I guess i don't really have a preference other than to do whatever works the best and makes a more stable computer etc... The only thing I would figure is to look at the voltages I am getting with the offset and copy that... For example if i have it set to offset -.045 and I'm getting voltages that range from 1.15 to 1.16.. I would try a steady voltage of 1.16?

For now should I try multp 44 with 0 offset? and see how that works?


----------



## DarthFK

I'd try first 4.3GHz with a smaller negative offset, like -.025, do Prime95, then RealBench, then report.


----------



## DarthFK

When you try 4.3 with -.025v offset (or less) also make sure you have kennyparker1337 settings for offset that he posted in his first post of this guide, which is why I said not all people read the GUIDE(!).... Here:

- if you didn't, install Intel Management Engine driver from the motherboard website (we've discussed that)

In BIOS
- Spread Spectrum: Disabled
- Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled
- Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled
- Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
- Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled

Go to Advanced Tab then CPU configuration (check that Hyper-threading is Enabled and Active Processors cores all is enabled) - now look for C states and make sure you have them as follows, these are for offset (they will allow the CPU to idle at 1.6ghz or less etc):
- Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
- CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
- CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
- Package C State Support: Disabled

Well, if you are really curious and willing to have your CPU running max, here are the same C states settings to make sure "CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling". These are normally used for fixed, but if you're curious... 
- Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
- CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
- CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
- Package C State Support: Auto

Just monitor the temperatures.

P.S. I assume that your Cooler Fan speeds are max, as we discussed. If the temps after above testing are fine(!!!) but the noise is too much, definitely(!) try to go into H/W Monitor tab. Before that one thing - well, if you connected your fan from the CPU cooler to a PWM header such as CPU Fan1 (or 2), then you can try to us the PWM control for the CPU Fan1 (or 2) setting as follows: 
- Target CPU Temperature - set it to 55c or 60c (up to you)
- Target fan speed Level 8 (instead of 9, which is max) - if temps are ok, you can make the system less noisy this way and still keep the CPU cool. See how this works, but again this depends on your temps. Note, this is the last thing you want to do, when you managed to stabilize the CPU and the temps are still pretty ok.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I tested in prime before seeing your settings recommendations... 
My additional turbo setting was on auto, because it wants to pick a certain value, so i left it on auto. Not sure what to choose for that
Turbo boost i had on auto,, I sent to enable. 

My enhanced halt was enable, 
C3, and C6 state support I had enabled.. so i switched them to disabled.. I never touched these settings previously.. maybe there are other settings I have different than what needs to be.. 
it says HT technology not supported ... Is that because I am on an i5 and not an i7.. my chip is an i5 3570k

My prime test,, I did 43 multiplier on -.030
voltage on average was mostly on 1.184 High was 1.192.. Low was 1.176... 

Max temps were 
68
72
66
68

I ran prime again for a few mins after those settings changes.. one thing i noticed.. my clock actually goes up to 4300 now... before it always used to say something like 4290.. now its either 4299 or 4300.. 



I have real bench 2.56 They have a bench and a stress test.. Ill wait to hear back from you on what settings i should run etc.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> I tested in prime before seeing your settings recommendations...
> My additional turbo setting was on auto, because it wants to pick a certain value, so i left it on auto. Not sure what to choose for that
> Turbo boost i had on auto,, I sent to enable.
> 
> My enhanced halt was enable,
> C3, and C6 state support I had enabled.. so i switched them to disabled.. I never touched these settings previously.. maybe there are other settings I have different than what needs to be..
> it says HT technology not supported ... Is that because I am on an i5 and not an i7.. my chip is an i5 3570k


A bit of a mix-and-match there with C states. So, you applied C states from the fixed voltages to offset. No problem, it'll still work - in fact it did. Should've worked. Now tell me: 
- if you switched off the C states, did you also enable the High Performance profile in "Power and Sleep settings" if Win10?
- even without enabling High Performance, did the CPU stopped dropping to 1.6GHz? (if not try enabling High Performance, see what happens and tell us)



PauliePeanuts said:


> My prime test,, I did 43 multiplier on -.030
> voltage on average was mostly on 1.184 High was 1.192.. Low was 1.176...
> Max temps were 68 72 66 68
> I ran prime again for a few mins after those settings changes.. one thing i noticed.. my clock actually goes up to 4300 now... before it always used to say something like 4290.. now its either 4299 or 4300..


Vcore is nice and very low, as are the temps, there is still potential there if stability is ok - but a few minutes would only show you potential temps, not stability. Rin Prime95 for one hour then RealBench - see below.



PauliePeanuts said:


> I have real bench 2.56 They have a bench and a stress test.. Ill wait to hear back from you on what settings i should run etc.


Ok. You can't miss it, it's on the Asus official website 2.56 is indeed the one. Your goal is to stress test. Bench is to show off with bench results on forums. You're stability testing = stressing.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I changed the settings to what you recommended... Some of them i couldn't change like the hyper threading, and the additional turbo voltage wanted a number, so i set it to auto.. The rest i changed to what you said. The c states I had enabled but disabled them to follow your instruction. 

Window is in high performance mode. My clock keeps fluctuating when im idle, from the 1600 to 4300.. sometime it just seems to bounce up and down for no apparent reason. 

I ran the prime 95 for an hour to get those max temps and voltages... after that test I changed the settings in the bios to the ones you recommended.. I didn't change the voltage or clock.. it is still on -.03 at 43 mult.. .. So you are saying because I changed those settings I need to run prime 95 again for another hour and real bench? The settings you had me change, not sure what they do exactly ill have to google them... I was happy with the stability so far regardless of the bios settings,, haven't noticed any issues during/after the prime test thus far. 

On real bench what settings do you recommend. It gives me options for length of time to do the test from 15 mins to 8 hours and the amount of ram... I have 16 gb ram


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> I changed the settings to what you recommended... Some of them i couldn't change like the hyper threading, and the additional turbo voltage wanted a number, so i set it to auto.. The rest i changed to what you said. The c states I had enabled but disabled them to follow your instruction.


Yeah, I told you there are two options - one for offset another for fixed. C states are disabled for fixed. Again, this is actually not a problem. It's ok. Keep it like that.



PauliePeanuts said:


> Window is in high performance mode. My clock keeps fluctuating when im idle, from the 1600 to 4300.. sometime it just seems to bounce up and down for no apparent reason.


Interesting... I was hoping the combination of two of the above would keep it at 4.3GHz. I am thinking if your minimum processor states is 100% or not, but you know what, no matter, it's good like this It will "rest" from time to time



PauliePeanuts said:


> I ran the prime 95 for an hour to get those max temps and voltages... after that test I changed the settings in the bios to the ones you recommended.. I didn't change the voltage or clock.. it is still on -.03 at 43 mult.. .. So you are saying because I changed those settings I need to run prime 95 again for another hour and real bench? The settings you had me change, not sure what they do exactly ill have to google them... I was happy with the stability so far regardless of the bios settings,, haven't noticed any issues during/after the prime test thus far.


I think you're ok, no need for another Prime95 test. 



PauliePeanuts said:


> On real bench what settings do you recommend. It gives me options for length of time to do the test from 15 mins to 8 hours and the amount of ram... I have 16 gb ram


Stress Test 1 hour, Up to 8Gb RAM to be on the safe side.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Ok thanks bro.. whati meant was, the c states were enabled before i switched them while i was on offset mode.. Not sure if that has any significance. I noticed after the bios changes my clock actually goes up to 4300 now instead of 4290.. not that it matters to me, but its one thing I noticed.. 

I will do the real bench test next.. so far everything seems stable and had no problems after the prime test. 

Cheers


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Real bench 1 hour Stress test passed... Max temp was 69... I notice the voltage is a tad higher now with these new settings.. voltage fluctuated from 1.192 to 1.184.. previously it stayed on 1.184 more steadily..


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Real bench 1 hour Stress test passed... Max temp was 69... I notice the voltage is a tad higher now with these new settings.. voltage fluctuated from 1.192 to 1.184.. previously it stayed on 1.184 more steadily..


Voltage and temps are super nice. Go 44 - just change the multiplier to 44, don't change anything else, and see how that works (only under Prime95 v26.6 for now).


----------



## PauliePeanuts

im doing the test now but i noticed something weird in coretemp.. All the cores are at 100 percent.. except core 2 isn't being used much.. a lot of times it is at 0 percent sometimes it goes up as high as 80, but its usually going from 0 to 15 to 3 etc percent while the other cores are all 100 percent.. That doesn't seem right.. i stopped the test to hear back from you.. When i have it on 4.3 and run the test all cores are at 100


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> im doing the test now but i noticed something weird in cpu-z.. All the cores are at 100 percent.. except core 2 isn't being used much.. a lot of times it is at 0 percent sometimes it goes up as high as 80, but its usually going from 0 to 15 to 3 etc percent while the other cores are all 100 percent.. That doesn't seem right.. i stopped the test to hear back from you


Aha... 
- First of all use HWinfo to see the load. 
- Second, open that thread (or each thread - view thread # xxx) in Prime95 to see if one of them shows an error and execution halted on that thread. If so, there is not enough voltage & you should decrease the minus offset by a step.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I restarted and then it showed 100 percent, but as i came on here when the prime test was running my windows crashed.. So i put it to -.02 offset and will try again


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> I restarted and then it showed 100 percent, but as i came on here when the prime test was running my windows crashed.. So i put it to -.02 offset and will try again


Yep. That's the way. I would very much suggest to use HWinfo for monitoring (run "sensors only") - it took me a while to get use to it myself, but then I understood why experts use it. You can see right there how each thread performs & temps on the visible part of it (without scrolling down to voltages & fan speeds below) & it has much more info.

If Windows BSODs or Prime95 crashes, or one/more of the cores&threads stops - all these mean that you need to up the voltage.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

does prime 95 have a log file somewhere,, when i got back tot he computer prime95 wasn't running anymore.. maybe it crashed? I didn't get any blue screens or anything, but prime shut down.. Id like to see if there was an error or something.. im guessing it keeps a log file? Oh wait i think i found it. 

[Sun Jan 06 15:52:53 2019]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
[Sun Jan 06 16:38:49 2019]
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
Self-test 336K passed!
[Sun Jan 06 16:44:14 2019]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Sun Jan 06 16:49:24 2019]
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
Self-test 400K passed!
[Sun Jan 06 16:54:47 2019]
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
Self-test 12K passed!
[Sun Jan 06 16:59:49 2019]
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
Self-test 480K passed!
[Sun Jan 06 17:05:17 2019]
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!
Self-test 16K passed!


----------



## DarthFK

As I wrote above - BSODs, Prime95 crashes (those of course mean its disappearance) and one or more cores stopping in Prime95 (while other cores still run) indicate towards the lack of CPU voltage. So, it you didn't find Prime95 running anymore, it crashed. It means CP doesn't have enough voltage. Amp the voltage (by reducing the negative offset), repeat the test, monitor the temps


----------



## DarthFK

Or perhaps you didn't do the rounding in Prime95, as kennyparker1337 indicated? See the pic.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I had the round off checked and settings were all the same , i had 8192 for the memory setting, i have 16 gb ram.. 

I repeated the prime 1 hour custom test with 44 mult with -.01 offset.. No errors on prime

Voltages were 1.2 and 1.208 
Max Temps
69
74
68
70


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> I had the round off checked and settings were all the same , i had 8192 for the memory setting, i have 16 gb ram..
> 
> I repeated the prime 1 hour custom test with 44 mult with -.01 offset.. No errors on prime
> 
> Voltages were 1.2 and 1.208
> Max Temps 69 74 68 70


q

Great voltages & temps All cores were working? If you want more certainty run RealBench, if not - are you happy with 4.4Ghz or would want to try 4.5Ghz?


----------



## PauliePeanuts

All cores were working yes. I been using the computer running various things, everything seems stable thus far... I guess i could probably even stop here and be happy.. Not sure how much more I could squeeze .. what do you think? I think 4.5 might be doable.. How far do you think i should go given the current voltages and temps.. I don't want to burn out anything.. I figured if i could get to 4.4 id be pretty happy.. I used the "userbenchmark" program, i kind of like it cause it compares your bench to other people with the same hardware.. It seems that i am scoring very high.. They gave me a gaming score over 90.. and said i was in like the 97th percentile that the cpu is running much higher than expected..


----------



## DarthFK

Your voltages and temps will burn nothing at all. You're safe. As I said, I would be in a way concerned about 1.45vcore and higher, though people run that too (I wouldn't, better stick to under 1.45v - it's not only about the temperature, but you're not going to get there anyway).

If I were you, I would try to see what is required for 4.5GHz in terms of voltages and what temps do I get - as usual try 45 with 44 settings, see if it works. If not, try 45, but amp the voltages by one step only (if your MB, as you said has a .005 vcore offset step, I would lower it from -0.010 to -0.005 and so on), and follow the temperatures. This will give you a picture of what you can expect. If you're in higher 70s, you're still very good!


----------



## DarthFK

Oh, almost forgot, save your current working settings with 4.4GHz in BIOS before you proceed, either for summer or if you like them like that. There is an option to save your settings, see it under OC Tweaker tab, below everything, on the very bottom. Save it with a name you want like 4.4GHz. Then try to reach 4.5GHz.

EDIT: While trying to find again you BIOS on Youtube, I popped on the Newegg video about your mobo. Bummer, I had no clue Paul worked at Newegg!  But, I was able to finally see what SATA ports you need to connect to your SSD to get 6Gbps - use ONLY the GREY SATA3_0_1 or 0_2 !!! See them in the attached pic.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I might have double stress tested this setup.. Im looking at comodo internet security and its running the cpu at 100 percent.. wth.. Im not sure how long it has been doing this , if it was also doing it through the prime 95 stress test... I don't know if it is doing hidden scans or what but i don't like that its taking up so much cpu

It didn't show it was scanning but i manually started a full scan and canceled it and then turned the scans all off , and the problem seems to have went away ,, I think.. Hopefully it doesn't do computer scan or something out of no where,, would be nice if the program told me it was going to do this..


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> I might have double stress tested this setup.. Im looking at comodo internet security and its running the cpu at 100 percent.. wth.. Im not sure how long it has been doing this , if it was also doing it through the prime 95 stress test... I don't know if it is doing hidden scans or what but i don't like that its taking up so much cpu
> 
> It didn't show it was scanning but i manually started a full scan and canceled it and then turned the scans all off , and the problem seems to have went away ,, I think.. Hopefully it doesn't do computer scan or something out of no where,, would be nice if the program told me it was going to do this..


All AVs can do scans when they are scheduled. See the settings. Usually a full scan is required by the AV for at least first time after install, there might have been something like that. But that it takes 100% of the CPU, that is weird. Check the settings and then restart the PC as well, sometimes such a stupid suggestion actually does a good job of clearing some leftover stress stuff.

Also see my edit on a post above about your SATA ports and SSD.


----------



## DarthFK

And, yes, check your OC again, just in case - btw, try to disconnect from the internet and disable the AV, then run the Prime etc.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Yes I have it plugged into those ports, not the marvel ones on the end.. 

I ran into a problem with real bench on mult 44.. I stepped away from the computer but when i got back i got a windows blue screen.. im reluctant to change the settings cause my computer seems to be running good and passed the prime test OK.. Plus I am not sure if the virus scanner went nuts again at the same time.. Maybe i should try real bench again but disconnect from the internet and make sure all the virus scanners are off.. or should i just raise the voltage.


----------



## DarthFK

Try 1st the option to disconnect from the internet and shut off the AV, but completely (go to the tray icon, right click on it and there should be an option like that). Then test with Prime95, then if it passes, restart the PC and repeat the procedure to close the AV completely, then run RealBench. If it BSODs after all that again, amp the voltage and retest.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I already did the prime test, it passed over an hour, with the figures i posted you... It's just not wanting to pass the real bench...I believe i disabled the virus scanner/firewall... i turned off my network adapter... this time i came back and it seemed that it stopped by itself.. said handbreak, instability detected.. I mean im running a really ****ty graphics card, and this real bench is using blender and *****.. Can that play a part? Is realbench going to get me to needlessly run at higher volts, or should i put my faith into this program even if prime passes and ive had no errors or windows crashes

I see even tho i uninstalled avg.. there is an avg process starting up on my bootup.. I just disabled it.. not sure if that is playing a part.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> I already did the prime test, it passed over an hour, with the figures i posted you... It's just not wanting to pass the real bench...I believe i disabled the virus scanner/firewall... i turned off my network adapter... this time i came back and it seemed that it stopped by itself.. said handbreak, instability detected.. I mean im running a really ****ty graphics card, and this real bench is using blender and *****.. Can that play a part? Is realbench going to get me to needlessly run at higher volts, or should i put my faith into this program even if prime passes and ive had no errors or windows crashes
> 
> I see even tho i uninstalled avg.. there is an avg process starting up on my bootup.. I just disabled it.. not sure if that is playing a part.


Dude, I understand the length of the process & permanent repetitions may be tiring. But bringing your CPU and entire PC to actual stability does require an effort. And it's not like this is a heavy lifting, seriously... 

But, nobody can or is here to make you do what you don't want. That's not why we are here, we're here to help when & if requested, which is what we did. It's a volunteer work & support to fellow members. If you don't want to recheck your Prime95 with the AV disabled or ultimately unstable in the long run why would we make you? You feel you're fine & it's your computer. Up to you, dude.


----------



## DarthFK

Tell us if you're still in & interested to go further or you've decided to stop there.

On AVG processes still running, as I said, two AV might be conflicting and it seems there is an AVG leftover on your PC. I don't know how or if it iinfluences the stabilit & if it doesn't conflict with Comodo to undermine PC stability during OC, no one does, but to be sure you may want to use this:
https://www.avg.com/en-us/avg-remover


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I wasn't trying to be rebellious.. Ill follow whatever you say to do, 
My main question was about realbench.. I see it runs blender and such and I am wondering if having a ****ty graphics card can play a part.. and also how much validity and faith to put into real bench... It appears prime is OK,, I don't think I ever failed a prime test yet with any of these settings.. I been judging instability by how my computer runs more than anything.. windows crashes,, slow boot times etc... If realbench is the ultimate one to pass... can i do real bench first, then prime? cause if I do an hour prime test, and then real bench fails, it is a waste of an hour if I am going to change settings.. Whereas if I am stable on real bench i have a very strong suspicion i will be OK on prime judging by how the tests have been doing this entire time. Im not trying to be lazy.. it just seems to make more sense to do it this way if Real bench is becoming the true one to pass for stability testing.. 

If I am going to continue to change settings because of real bench, when prime passes and my computer is running with no issues, that is putting trust into real bench and I am just confirming your opinion if that is the correct thing to do... My faith with stability testing isn't super strong with these programs. It almost feels like one will pass you when u aren't stable, and one will fail you when you are stable.


----------



## deepor

If you find something that seems to be crashing faster than prime95, then you should be happy about that! Prime95 can be a bit slow to use. I remember for my i5-3570k I had found that chess engines were crashing easily for me, and there was an "Arena" chess program that could load several different chess engines and let computer players play tournaments against each other, and that's what I used most to test things.

Are you testing a negative offset value right now? Did you try a zero offset or a slightly positive one? If your temperatures are fine, I would not play around with any negative offset values.

Another thing, a few posts back you mentioned that there's an "additional turbo voltage" setting in your board's BIOS menus? If there is, use that instead of the offset setting. If it's the same "additional turbo voltage" that I remember from my ASRock Z77 board, it will be just like offset, but it will only apply to your overclock speeds. It will not change the voltage for the lower speed settings (like 1600MHz) of the CPU like the offset voltage setting does. That should then fix stability for general things you do on the desktop like web browsing.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

@deepor/Darth ah yes good point. I get how people would use that setting to adjust when not using offset mode. 

I can only raise the offset by .05... I set my offset voltage to -.005 at 44... ran real bench and this time it passed... Voltages ranged from 1.216 to 1.208 .. 
temps were 
70, 72, 67, 67

I will also run the prime test again as well.. Can't see why it would fail when it passed at -.01 previously,, but you guys know a hell of a lot more than I do.. I am relying on people in the know who have experience and know how all this works.. I'm just a noob to it all trying to figure things out as I go.. This was a very helpful forum... I didn't even expect this level of help and guidance at all... Thanks again for babystepping me through this process.. It was pretty cool for a first timer to increase the performance of an old chip to a new computer without having to spend a fortune.. 
This is very late, but I hope everyone had a happy holiday and a good new year.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> I wasn't trying to be rebellious.. Ill follow whatever you say to do,
> My main question was about realbench.. I see it runs blender and such and I am wondering if having a ****ty graphics card can play a part.. and also how much validity and faith to put into real bench... It appears prime is OK,, I don't think I ever failed a prime test yet with any of these settings.. I been judging instability by how my computer runs more than anything.. windows crashes,, slow boot times etc... If realbench is the ultimate one to pass... can i do real bench first, then prime? cause if I do an hour prime test, and then real bench fails, it is a waste of an hour if I am going to change settings.. Whereas if I am stable on real bench i have a very strong suspicion i will be OK on prime judging by how the tests have been doing this entire time. Im not trying to be lazy.. it just seems to make more sense to do it this way if Real bench is becoming the true one to pass for stability testing..
> 
> If I am going to continue to change settings because of real bench, when prime passes and my computer is running with no issues, that is putting trust into real bench and I am just confirming your opinion if that is the correct thing to do... My faith with stability testing isn't super strong with these programs. It almost feels like one will pass you when u aren't stable, and one will fail you when you are stable.


Ok dude, but you sure "sounded" tired, and... you know, it's your computer and you still ponder about "faith" in RealBench... to me that's back to square one - and we are already at 4.4GHz with all this doubt... That's kind of moment when you shoud ask yourself if up to now things have worked towards your goal and you have it right in front of you as a proof or not. And I don't think your card crashes the PC... 

But sure, in this case you may try RealBench first. The whole point of Prime95 then an additional RealBench came up after, if I remember correctly, you, yourself reported earlier that you passed once a Prime before, but the PC still crashed in other use. I think I remembered that you wrote earlier something like that (do correct me if I am wrong) when you had your offset even lower than now. Well, if it crashed now under whatever-program-name it's probably still a tad too low. And in that case it passed Prime, but crashed under some regular use - my question as a troubleshooter was what can be done to test the stability otherwise than Prime, which did not deliver the proof of stability? The answer was to run a different type of a program such as say RealBench. You want to play games and VR - that's done via videocard. RealBench tests your PC overall. The GPU will not deliver superior frame-rates in your case, but it will just do its job to work, while RealBench stresses the system and an instability or HW failure is an instability. 

As a troubleshooter I would want to eliminate all possible sources of such proven instability, as you have experienced despite passing that Prime and still crashing after. Was voltage increase (reducing the offset) enough? Well, the PC still crashed... Why would a computer crash? Do stable computers BSOD or have HW failures during overclock? One thing is for sure, if something crashes your computer during overclock then your computer is not stable and an unstable OC is the most likely culprit. There is no different interpretation to a crash. The PC is either stable or not. That's why Prime95 developer suggests FOUR HOURS of test at least!!! We do a shortcut already... 

I hope you remember that I told you about my 2600k-3770k testing that meant pages and pages of attempts - to clarify this mean over 140 hours of it (mostly annoying crashes and only a few passes). I surely wanted a shortcut, but these tests are based on physics-electronics and software engineering, that's science, though with lots of variables and sometimes even faults of their own. But up to know more than one person recommends Prime and RealBench for the reasons I have described above. In your case there was an instance of instability after passing Prime. RealBench was that additional test necessary to check full PC stability. Undoubtedly there are people who will tell you that thst's enough. They like shortcuts, it works in the medium run for some, but it's like Damocles sword over your head, it can always fall on you(r PC) due to potential instability. I am a bit sad that I have to explain that, though you say that you're not trying to shortcut. In computers I trust in science, in troubleshooting sequences based on hopefully correct data provided by the user, while my desires and feelings are for something else 

So, shall we?


----------



## DarthFK

Scrap all I said before. You're running at 4.4GHz with nice temps and voltage, seemingly stable. We helped you deliver that. Challenge - are you going to stumble at a mere .1 GHz increase?


----------



## PauliePeanuts

If you told me to stand on one leg, and spin five times, I would do it. My questions and comments are part of me just learning and trying to rationalize even if what I am saying isn't right. I hope you saw my second message, I am of course going to follow your advice since you are experienced and I am very thankful that you took time out to help me with all of this. Make no mistake about that. You're a good dude... and im listening to everything you say. Maybe I shouldn't even add my thoughts or 2 cents but I feel that is how I learn sometimes lol.. 

Plus I get excited when I reach a new level of stability and then real bench comes along and is like. nah.. try against Ahole.. haha. But I think the -.005 offset solved the problem with real bench.. I haven't tried prime yet on this setting with do that next.. Prime seems to give higher temps so I guess that would be a good thing to see right? 

Very happy that you got this thing from 3.4 to 4.4 with a 15 dollar fan! That was another great recommendation that you found on new egg.. It really did the job.. 72 max temp on realbench sounds pretty sweet to me!


----------



## DarthFK

Ok Dude Do challenge me on processes and what-not and I'll "fight back", it's a part of learning process on both sides in fact, but in the meantime:

1. Prime 95 for 44 multi and report.

2. If at 44 temps are under 7x C, let's let's to go 45 multi - restart, go to BIOS, don't change anything except the multiplier (from 44 to 45) and test again! 
With if-then logic
Option 1 - it passes the test and the temps are high 70s, then we're good.
Option 2 - it fails, then raise the voltage (offset) test again and monitor the temps - then report. 
By now this process is familiar to you and you're becoming an OCN overclocker regular


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Ok just to fill you in on the tests i ran today... so on mult 44 -.005 offset both real bench and prime passed. 

after an hour of the prime custom test 
voltages 1.216/1.208
temps 70,74,69,71

On real bench 1 hour 8gb ram test.. 

same voltages..
temps 70,72,67,67


----------



## DarthFK

Well done! Many people report ReaBench temps to be higher than Prime. Yours are lower, that's literally cool! 

Now try 45 multi with -.005 offset, and if doesn't pass, see my previous suggestion (go to 0.0 offset if you have it, if not go to +.005), report the voltages and temps.

And a question - did you leave the fan on the cooler at full speed or lowered it to Level8, as I once wrote that as an option?


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I left it to full because its not making any noise, it runs pretty quiet actually. It wasn't a problem so i left it on the bios setting which I believer said full on.

Yeah the temps on realbench have always been consistently lower than the prime for me. Not sure why that is.


----------



## DarthFK

Oh, very nice. Ok, when you have time, do the 45 with current settings - if it passes that's great, tell us. If it doesn't, do the offset magic (one step at a time, then test) and report.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Ok will do. Thanks again for all your help.. No matter what I am at a level that id be happy with for sure.. But hell if I can get to 4.5, wouldn't hurt to try.. I like doing the benchmarks too everytime I increase the speed. It seems to really help


----------



## pantsaregood

I have a few 3770Ks that all seem to brick wall at 4.7 GHz. I can boot and bench them higher, but I get WHEA errors above that point. Any fine tuning on this platform that can help stabilize?

Using a Z77 OC Formula. Internal PLL Overvoltage is on.

I'm guessing that higher clocks are just difficult. Even ~1.42V doesn't seem to stabilize 4.8 GHz.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Well i tried at the current offset on -.005 Windows wouldn't even boot. So i raised the offset a couple of times. I am at +0.010 That failed in prime too.. Prime closed by itself, checked the log and there was an error.. I figured I would stop here and ask you if I should continue or not. I am not sure how high I can go on the + offset.. My guess is I am going to need the voltage to be in the 1.3's. Should I go to like +0.02 ? it crashed pretty early into the prime test... My guess is I probably am not going to pull off 4.5.. I have to get through prime and then real bench.. the voltage is probably going to be too high.

EDIT: Something happened too that is weird. I changed my settings back to the 4.4 and when i went to reboot windows gave me a critical error as the computer was shutting down.. THat never happened before.. Could my windows be getting screwed up from the overclocking errors.. The windows 10 options are a little different than win 7.. It could still be caching.. I really don't want to screw up the computer if that is the case.. Maybe I should just stay at 4.4 and not get greedy?>


Here is a screen shot of the options, Not sure what the top option is, i can't change it, it always resets back.. maybe that is just for removable hd's? I tried clicking it just to have caching off on everything. 
https://i.gyazo.com/8e55c6e22b87cd05e57a568deeb97ba6.png


EDIT2x: Again it happened when I restarted, When I restart I get a blue screen and an error as it's shutting down.. That never happened before, it started happening right after I tried the 4.5 overclock.. I have a feeling something got screwed up in windows.. Should i raise the voltage a notch and see if it happens ?


----------



## DarthFK

Sure you can stop at 4.4GHz. This is a very respectable result with excellent voltages and temps.

As to to go or not to 4.5GHz, I would probably try to see how much voltage is required. The 1.3vcore is nothing for an Intel CPU, as I wrote several times the 1.45 or even 1.4 is where I would be worried. The point here, for 4.5GHz is to not exceed 1.45v AND AT THE SAME TIME to have reasonable temperatures. You might raise the offset to +0.02 directly of course and see what actual voltages and temps do you get - to check if those are worthy of such an OC.

On your issue upon restart, it might be BIOS actually. To eliminate that, you have two options - one is to simply restart again and hope that this has sorted out the issues (no certainty here) or do a BIOS "cleanup" - you shouldn't lose anything, but I would follow this procedure:

1. I presume you saved those 4.4GHz settings as a profile. Regardless, I would write down, on a paper, those settings that worked.

2. I would then shut down my computer, ground myself, do not disconnect the PSU cable from the power socket and do not turn the switch on the PSU to off (and beware of the fact that your PC is still connected to the electricity!), so use simple insulated gloves that one may have for house duties or/and extreme caution (for option "b" below have an insulated screwdriver, the size or form of the tip doesn't matter - what matter is that the screwdriver has a plastic or rubber handle). 

Then I would Clear CMOS (=do a BIOS reset) 

a. use the Clear CMOS jumper on your motherboard for over 10sec (the Clr CMOS jumper is the easiest option). It is located on your board at the lower-right end of RAM. On the attached picture of your MOBO it is marked with a smaller red circle. How you clear CMOS? You will see three pins there, two are covered with a plastic brace/bracket. Pull up and move the bracket from the left and middle pins to the middle and right pins (basically moving the bracket one step to the right), keep it there for over 10sec, them move the bracket back to the left. That's it. If you're careful and touch nothing else, all is set, your BIOS was cleared AND set to default. After reset the 4.4GHz settings will not be loaded, but they'll wait for you to load them, when you access the BIOS (if you saved them earlier).

b. You can do the clearing CMOS by taking out the battery (bigger red circle on the attached pic) and short the socket with an insulated screwdriver for over 10sec. To short the socket (not the battery) - just place the tip of the screwdriver on the metal at the bottom of the battery socket and angle the screwdriver to touch at the same time the metal on the rim of the battery socket (basically connect + with - in that socket for over 10sec), then place back the battery. 

NOTE - Do not press the rest button on the motherboard that says "reset" - do a physical BIOS reset, either via jumper or battery socket, I've tried all methods various times, these, above, are the only two bullet proof methods.

3. Now after all that enter the BIOS and load your saved 4.4GHz, but in the unlikely case the settings are not there/lost (I am sure it is there if you saved it earlier), you have them on paper and can intro them again. 

Now that's, as I said, is a bullet proof method of eliminating a BSOD/crash that might have appeared due to BIOS.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks for the elaborate and thorough instruction... I usually just touch the computer case with my bair hands to ground myself.. is this a stupid method? I think i have like those surgeon gloves i can wear when changing the jumper... Before I do this, do you think there is a chance that i just wasn't really stable at that voltage? I shut down the computer just now to take a look at the bios jumpers and the error didn't happen. Seems to happen on the restart, but if the problem stops do you still recommend clearing the cmos?


----------



## DarthFK

Clearing BIOS is a good thing after many OC attempts. Clear it, definitely! 

To ground yourself, don't touch the PC, touch a (heating) radiator in your room, the one from the heating system (not some electrical one), where it doesn't have paint. Alternatively touch a heat or water pipe where its bare (if it has a non paint/varnish covered area). Or find something like that in your house/apartment. Also the electrical panel metal door (unpainted part) would do.

If you're careful with the jumper and do not touch other things (you can touch the PC case frame) then you don't even need gloves, but if you want full protection any surgeon gloves or alike will do.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Ok, Did it, I didn't realize that the computer would automatically start the second you touch the jumpers back.. It made me jump lol.. Then the computer was starting up and i didn't even have the jumper on it since i jerked back when it started,, but I just put the jumper back in as the computer was booting.. Not sure if that is something i shouldn't have done, but i loaded up my 4.4 defaults.. I think the powering down also might have solved it cause i rebooted after that and i didn't get the error, but this is something u should do if you over clock a lot.. I learn something new everyday..


----------



## DarthFK

Ah, forgot to warn you, sorry! Well, you jumped because of jumpers The restarts actually do happen, but it's ok. Anyway you're good to go now. 

I wold try that oc to 4.5GHz though, just to see what it takes and if it's worth it voltage and temps wise.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I tried with the +.02 voltages were 1.232 to 1.240.. But it failed i got a blue screen during the test.. I have my LLC on level 3.. I should have changed it to level 2 right? Or leave it on level 3 .. I feel like when i get the blue windows crashes, when i restart my computer feels a little less smooth.. like its taking a hit or something. I hope this windows 10 doesn't get screwed up again, that is probably my fear of having to reinstall windows yet again. Should i try + 0.03 instead of of .025 .. I have a feeling ill need a lot more than that based on my previous experiences...even if i make it thru prime, real bench has me upping it usually.


----------



## DarthFK

Yep, go up in voltages as needed. Step by step approach. I would use over one step (not .005, but .01 increments, you can fine-tune later). And watch the temps.

Also go LLC2 definitely, try even LLC1.

I never worry about reinstalling Windows 10, even if it may be time consuming, what is inconvenient is the reinstall of other drivers and software and, yes, somewhat the time consuming part, but usually Windows itself takes not too long after all, yeah, the problem is the time for another round of drivers, updates and other software. Otherwise I am happy to make my windows smooth and jumpy again. There is actually some sort of a solution to that. If you have all set and stable & good settings in your Windows, you can do at that moment a full IMAGE backup of your Win10 and then restore Windows to that state when necessary (like a time machine for Windows - it totally replaces whatever happened in the meantime and puts on your hard-drive the exact image of the Win10 that you had before problems started, unlike return to previous point - the image backup is a real clean restoration of ). The only problem is that any changes done in the meantime will be lost.
https://www.pcworld.com/article/301...-in-windows-10-and-restore-it-if-need-be.html


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Oh thats a good point. I forgot about that, yeah i should make an image for sure.. Thanks again for the great tips.. I tried the +.03 i believe that failed cause i went back to the computer and it must have restart itself due to a blue screen.

Its weird cause it says u need an external HD to create the image.. but it gives me an option to save it to a dvd.. It doesn't tell me how large the image file will be.. If it can fit onto a 7 gb dvd, id do that since i don' thave an external drive.. i could probably use my HDD tho.

With the LLC,, do i repeat with the same voltage offset? It failed on +.03 but my LLC was on 3... 


Oh and PS after the fail, once again i get a blue screen when i reboot on my 44 stable setting.. I changed my LLC to level 2 and i got it on +.04 i guess we'll see!


----------



## deepor

There's a way to make Windows check all its files and restore the original versions if they are corrupted. Here's Microsoft's own guide about how to do that:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4026529/windows-10-using-system-file-checker

This can only check and repair the files that belong to Windows. It doesn't know anything about files that were installed by other programs.

You should probably only run those commands while you are booted with overclock settings that you are confident are running stable.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks for the tip deepor.. ill boot up on default or something to be sure.. 

I passed the prime 1 hour test with +.04 offset 45mult. LLC 2 

Voltages were 1.272-1.28

Max Temps are hitting the high points now

80
84
79
79

Heres a benchmark screen shot for the hell of it... 

https://i.gyazo.com/5af298445ee01c5f2b5712294c320635.png


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Thanks for the tip deepor.. ill boot up on default or something to be sure..
> 
> I passed the prime 1 hour test with +.04 offset 45mult. LLC 2
> 
> Voltages were 1.272-1.28
> 
> Max Temps are hitting the high points now 80 84 79 79
> 
> Heres a benchmark screen shot for the hell of it...
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/5af298445ee01c5f2b5712294c320635.png


Understood. Now, keep the 4.5Ghz settings, open CoreTemp & play a game, then do whatever else you are doing. After that check your temps & report.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

seems to be running cool.. But then again i don't run anything too intensive.. I would imagine the stress test is probably the most intensive thing I will be running unless I end up messing with VR and doing some intensive stuff down the line... I have a weird sims type game in the background running.. Max temp so far has been 50... I guess its the real bench test now.. That one scares me.. I have a feeling ill need to up the voltage again.


----------



## DarthFK

Oh, I thought you did the RealBench. Well, yeah, do it. 

I actually was interested in gaming and VR thermal results. Those will show you the actual temps that you are going to get in everyday operation. My rig gets me to 69c on gaming. That is quite well below the 75-78c everyday recommended "max" temps (not real max, but kind of around that). 

The point is, you get 84c only under Prime95, in reality you will get far less and you can keep your CPU at 4.5GHz (which I would keep for now and save that setting in BIOS) - for example, I run HWinfo sensors all the time, they sit in my tray quietly and if I need to check max temps I open it from time to time, once in several days maybe. So if you feel that your temps are a bit too high (higher than say 82C in everyday operation, which I doubt will happen, but one never knows) then lower it to 4.4GHz setting towards summer


----------



## DarthFK

That was intended to say that you will most probably never run something as intensive as Prime, so the 4.5GHz setting may be actually pretty much what you need The only way to check it is to run those programs and see what temps you get. If the temps in your actual programs are around 78c max that's perfect!


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I hear you man. 84 might equate to i dunno. maybe 75 when running whatever intensive games lets say or maybe even less.. Day to day i could be running at 40 degrees. I get that part of what you are saying.. But as a gauge... whats a temperature in prime to stop at.. I mean i probably could get a setting where prime runs 91 degrees and keep that setting because my day to day tasks won't ever get up too high .. and maybe the max temps I get when prime hits 91 is really 83 degrees in reality.. But then its kind of hard to know when to stop. Thats why ill check here and there especially when i run intensive stuff... and ill leave it to your judgement with the numbers from these tests.


----------



## DarthFK

There is no way to tell how each CPU and(!) cooler ensures your PrimeMax-to-RealLife ratio. Since each degree is kind of precious, I would only be able assume that around 84c Prime might get you 75c in real life, but I don't know if I'd be close or not. Just no way. Each CPU and respectively each machine is different. That's why you must run the most intensive program you may have, such as VR, gaming and whatnot and if those specific programs on your specific CPU don't go over say 75-78c you're good and happy. 

While in summer, due to the fact that the ambient temperature will be higher (your intake air + inside "atmosphere" will be hotter), you will get higher usage temps - hence during that time go to 44 multi.

And, again, as a safe bet, you can always just revert to 44 and enjoy it year round


----------



## PauliePeanuts

very cool.. I hope i get this 45 to work.. it puts up some impressive numbers.. Have you ever used the bench mark on cpu-z or userbenchmark.. im kind of shocked.. its saying that compared to over 70 thousand user benchmarks, my CPU is in the 98th percentile. I got a gaming score of 93.. the average is 75.. Is there a reason why my processor is performing so well? I assume many who benchmark their CPU on there also overclocked it as I have.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> very cool.. I hope i get this 45 to work.. it puts up some impressive numbers.. Have you ever used the bench mark on cpu-z or userbenchmark.. im kind of shocked.. its saying that compared to over 70 thousand user benchmarks, my CPU is in the 98th percentile. I got a gaming score of 93.. the average is 75.. Is there a reason why my processor is performing so well? I assume many who benchmark their CPU on there also overclocked it as I have.


Yep, it's called overclock LoL. Most don't overclock, those who overclock might have kept their 3570k at 4.2GHz or so (like I did with 3570k older brother - my 2500k) and not all the chips are cool enough to run at 4.5GHz. That's the silicon lottery, some win, some lose... and some get it ok.

I don't use CPU-Z or anything else. Just OC and plaaaay)) when I have time

Just to be sure I got it right, did you manage to do & pass both Prime and RealBench on 4.5GHz?


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I already passed the prime on 45, and today I did the real bench and passed that too. voltage was 1.280 Max Temps were 76 77 72 73.. Once again they were lower than prime. Happy to see they were under 80.. Looks like we have found a stable overclock for 4.5.. That is more than I expected... The fan you recommended certainly made it possible.

Can't complain about these results.. On that site out of some ridiculous amount of benchmarks like 80,000 of all kinds of overclocks etc,, Some guys overclocking it to over 6.. im like in the top 10.. Not too shabby .. Thanks a lot for all your help.. Maybe ill quit here at 4.5.. I think its a good place to end it.. I have a stable 4.3, 4.4, and now 4.5.. maybe ill run the 4.3 in the dead of summer, and 4.5 in the winter as you suggested.. I have to save this into the bios now that i passed both tests..


----------



## DarthFK

You're welcome (aaaand one more, just the last one, lol ... it's a cooler with a fan  ). 

Now, seriously, RealBench should practically cover the "worst case" real use scenario. I'd keep the 4.5GHz, voltages and temps are great, and at the beginning of summer I'd check the temps to see if I need to lower to 4.4GHz or not. There are two more ways to OC your CPU, another offset way and fixed voltages, but for your first attempt I guess you had your run, right? 

Well, all is settled and you're all set now 

Be well and do good to others too (nevermind me being Darth, the Sith in me comes out when I need to focus and shake some people, sometimes cruelly and badly (I have to keep the reputation ), but when they get there I am all fluffy and in rare cases even exquisitely polite ) - so now enjoy your fast PC in 2019!!!


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks man, plus you got a lot more patience than Darth Vader, He would have choked me out with mind control back a few dozen pages ago.. Do you think i should be doing a different kind of overclock, or don't fix whats not broken? Not sure what the advantages/disadvantages are of diff types of overclock methods. But if it all ends here, I am happy. You're the man... Now all thats left is a decent video card since mine really sucks lol. 

I know you said you planned on leaving this forum.. Will you ever check in from time to time.. .. Was a cool experience to see how much you can increase the performance of a PC.. Glad I caught you on your way out, Not many people probably would have helped me so thoroughly.. so its greatly appreciated and it was cool learning something new. 
Best regards and wishes. 

Paulie


----------



## deepor

@PauliePeanuts: I remember a few pages back in this thread, you were experimenting with turning off the C-states. What's going on there right now? Are those disabled or enabled? You normally want to keep them enabled if they aren't causing a problem. That C-state stuff helps with power saving while you are doing boring stuff on the desktop.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Thanks man, plus you got a lot more patience than Darth Vader, He would have choked me out with mind control back a few dozen pages ago.. Do you think i should be doing a different kind of overclock, or don't fix whats not broken? Not sure what the advantages/disadvantages are of diff types of overclock methods. But if it all ends here, I am happy. You're the man... Now all thats left is a decent video card since mine really sucks lol.
> 
> I know you said you planned on leaving this forum.. Will you ever check in from time to time.. .. Was a cool experience to see how much you can increase the performance of a PC.. Glad I caught you on your way out, Not many people probably would have helped me so thoroughly.. so its greatly appreciated and it was cool learning something new.
> Best regards and wishes.
> 
> Paulie


That's entirely up to you to decide, what type of OC you would like to run, you're on option 1 now below, and there are basically two more (2 and 3):

1. Yours now is the offset that brings the CPU closer to max vcore and should've kept it running max by disabling C states (but you say it didn't happen - you still fluctuate between 1.6 - 4.5GHz). I am unaware of your voltage fluctuations at this point (min-max) which is what @deepor asked, but both options with C states enabled and disabled are still viable, just different power-wise at least on paper 

2. A smaller offset, but with some(!) Additional Turbo Voltage will shift from close-to-max approach that you run now, towards an approach that favors lower voltages in idle over longer period of time, and a boost from Additional Turbo Voltage (aTv) when the CPU is OCd and under stress (the aTv value depends on your CPU and will require tuning, just as we did before with offset). Voltage and temps wise you might see "longer" idles and therefore voltages and temps would keep lower longer than during shorter bursts of whatever work you load on your CPU - this means your CPU should theoretically keep lower temperatures in most scenarios, but the reality shows that this is valid for all the OC types - the difference will be minimum voltages (your CPU should also spend more time with lower voltage, hence longer lower temperatures). I find it to be a non-issue, since an Intel CPU can run long and happy on anything under 1.4v for very extended periods of time - under 1.3v it will last you an enormous amount of years, over 6 or even 10 I guess. 

3. A fixed voltage OC will drive your CPU at the same voltage and usually at the same speed (say - 4.5GHz all the time with 1.28vcore all the time). Fixed voltage makes your CPU give you all the juice all the time. As you have seen from several videos, including the one from TechYesCity, he said that he actually usually runs fixed voltages. In my experience fixed voltages are a tiny bit lower than offset and max temperatures too. Say you get now 77c max, under fixed you might lower it to 75c. The CPU will last for long years too, maybe not 10, but 9 or 8 years more, without degrading with voltages that 3570k requires.

So, it's up to you. Give us your opinion (before I unsubscribe to this thread - but keep in mind that you can always tag me with @ before my nickname - like this @DarthFK - and I'll get a notification, just don't promise I'll have time  )


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Well you can't be my personal instructor forever, but you certainly helped me a lot thru this process... To answer questions I disabled the C states.. they were are on by default. But now they are disabled.. The only thing i noticed is after doing the bios changes the clock actually hits the amount,,, before it would show something like 4490 Now ill see 4499-4500.. 

my cpu constantly goes from 1600 to 4500 like a seesaw as I use the computer.. It's kind of weird. Sometimes it might stay on 1600 for awhile but it seems to just keep fluctuating between the two chaotically even if im not doing anything.. I know its supposed to do that, but not sure why it does it so much which seems for no reason. The voltage seems to always be fluctuating.. Should i have the C states on? Sounds like it doesn't matter either way? My LLC is at 2 .. i put it on 3 for the 4.3-4.4 overclock.

Are you saying that maybe on fixed voltage i could possible go to 4.6? That might be pushing it probably.. I see the higher you go the more juice you need.. on 44 to 45 i went from -.05 to +.04 Id probably have to go to +.1 or something for 4.6 and that might put me at 90 + in prime. But that is my amateur guess work.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Well you can't be my personal instructor forever, but you certainly helped me a lot thru this process... To answer questions I disabled the C states.. they were are on by default. But now they are disabled.. The only thing i noticed is after doing the bios changes the clock actually hits the amount,,, before it would show something like 4490 Now ill see 4499-4500..
> 
> my cpu constantly goes from 1600 to 4500 like a seesaw as I use the computer.. It's kind of weird. Sometimes it might stay on 1600 for awhile but it seems to just keep fluctuating between the two chaotically even if im not doing anything.. I know its supposed to do that, but not sure why it does it so much which seems for no reason. The voltage seems to always be fluctuating.. Should i have the C states on? Sounds like it doesn't matter either way? My LLC is at 2 .. i put it on 3 for the 4.3-4.4 overclock.
> 
> Are you saying that maybe on fixed voltage i could possible go to 4.6? That might be pushing it probably.. I see the higher you go the more juice you need.. on 44 to 45 i went from -.05 to +.04 Id probably have to go to +.1 or something for 4.6 and that might put me at 90 + in prime. But that is my amateur guess work.


C states are for lowering voltages/consumption according to load. It seems from your para 2 they are. Perhaps if you enable C states they might lower voltages over longer idle periods "longer", and maybe even "more". Not sure. I'd have to dig my memory and read more on that. But your current situation seems as it should be.

You don't know what software is working "under the hood" of your PC, hence it has to jump up and down, as often as it needs. Just don't pay attention, leave C states alone. Leave LLC as is (llc2) for 4.5GHz, when you'd go to 4.4 you'll change it to 3.

Nope, I wasn't saying 4.6GHz. I was saying slightly lower voltages and hence slightly lower temps at 4.5GHz. But at that stage 1-2c matters... Does it mean you can attempt 4.6GHz? You can, but, yes the voltage and temps at this level increase exponentially. You may try (this time, following the same rules and see how much actual voltage it will require. Looking at your results in terms of voltages and temperatures, I would suggest 4.5GHz is enough, but, it's up to you. 

So, do you want to try fixed voltages or are you happy with offset? Trying fixed means time, just saying.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Honestly, i would have to comprehend the benefits of going fixed voltage. I would do it if you felt it was the right thing to do, or I should be doing it to like , as you said, lower the temps a little bit.. But do you feel I need to? I am under 80 in real bench.. 84 in prime, but that seems to fry my system more than anything else in the world lol. 

I don't have enough experience to make judgment calls.. I don't know what is more worth it,, having ur computer constantly fluctuating from 1600 to 4500 with weird voltage fluctuations.. or to have a steady stream of higher constant voltage.. It sounds like a topic that might be debatable.. Sure lowering temps would always be nice.. but if you feel that i don't have to, then why fix something that isn't broken. I just am conceding to your judgment because I am inexperienced. If you felt I should be running at a fixed voltage or at a certain way then I would do it. But the computer is running fine, i haven't noticed any stability issues.. the temps are fine for everything I been doing... I guess if i ever run something intensive and the temps are getting too high maybe then I would think about ways to be more efficient or something. I dunno.. I basically do what you think i should do.. Ur the yoda in all of this.


----------



## DarthFK

The benefit is slightly lower voltage and slightly lower temperature for a stable system with a high "output". The downside is the permanent run at max speed and voltage. You don't NEED to, but do you WANT to?

There is no right or wrong in "idling+working" (that's not weird it's power saving when it needs to) or "permanently working" and spending power. It's just a matter of a coin toss and/or personal desire. You've ensured it's stable, so it just doesn't matter. But if anyone wants to debate it, sure But I won't participate in that debate It's a matter of a personal preference. You're free to chose if you're fine with what you have or feel that you'd want to experiment more and teak even more carefully. You're not choosing between bad and good, but two forms of OC both being good. Pick one and enjoy


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Let me ask you what you would do if you were in my shoes with this computer and his very first OC... Would you just figure everything is fine and good, or would you endeavor to lower the temps more.. as far as the idle state.. I have no idea.. I always assumed it was better to have lower power and clock when you aren't doing anything... but maybe the constant fluctuations up and down are worse.. and as you said regardless it sounds like these chips are sturdy and will last through these conditions... So honestly for me it just boils down to tangible benefits... So far the only solid point is lowering the temps.. the question to you is do you think i really need or should try to lower the temps with a fixed voltage.. I rather just go by your opinion because im pretty content with the way it is running now.


----------



## DarthFK

Remember, I was in your shoes, long long ago in an galaxy far away  

No, constant fluctuations are not worse if you accounted for necessary voltages. There is no "one size fits all" no magic OC formula for everyone. I wanted those tangible benefits, you simply might not want them, since you've compensated the voltages with vcore and LLC. And it's fine! You kind of already answered the questions I wnated to ask you, in another way - are you happy with what you have now? Do you have patience and time for more overclocking attempts, failures and success? Are you feeling comfortable with switching your method? Do you want to run full power on your CPU? If to you it's marginal, trust me it's just fine. 

Now enjoy!


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Am I happy? Yeah definitely.. Getting to 4.5 was more than I thought i was going to do.. but you set me straight with a cheap fan that gets the job done.. now im here at 4.5 and everything seems stable... I don't think its worth trying to go higher than this..What I am trying to probe you for are the answers for why i shouldn't be happy.. Because my inexperience is making me ignorant to any further reasons not to be happy.


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Am I happy? Yeah definitely.. Getting to 4.5 was more than I thought i was going to do.. but you set me straight with a cheap fan that gets the job done.. now im here at 4.5 and everything seems stable... I don't think its worth trying to go higher than this..What I am trying to probe you for are the answers for why i shouldn't be happy.. Because my inexperience is making me ignorant to any further reasons not to be happy.


The way you formulated your question was understandably a case of probing my mind And I sm here to help, so, let's turn this a bit around - there is no reason to be unhappy with a very solid 4.5GHz result, obviously. And my question about alternatives is not a doubt in the previous way, but a statement that there is more than one way to achieve the same happyness aka OC Hence, outside of current overclocking "happyness" for your results the only remaining reasons to change something (again, change doesn't mean it's done because of the lack of happyness) is being curious and trying something new in CPU overclocking. Like taking the same mountain via a different route. I hope I answered this overclockers dream question and other questions that may arise from it ? Well, I think you're very good & pretty lucky with your CPU. That's why I am going to repeat, in other words, it's your decision to learn new ways in overclocking or stay with the current knowledge, results & maybe learn those sometimes later. Hence, again - enjoy ! 🙂


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Ok, I hear you. That was a good analogy... It's always good to learn more, and I did find the experience interesting and I definitely learned some stuff from you.. I mean part of me wants to take advantage of whatever there is to learn or what you're willing to teach,, its like free lessons.. I mean there is a difference between reading stuff, and opinions and someone there to answer questions.. 

On the other hand I feel like everything is working smooth.. why mess with it and create more windows errors and all that stuff.. I don't have the best luck in life.. my luck is pretty terrible actually... Sometimes i feel someone put a curse on me... This overclock went pretty well ... My computer didn't explode i didn't end up with a faulty chip... I didn't crack my motherboard in half trying to install that fan.. Plus we added about 60 new pages to this thread of you patiently walking me through.. You got me to a stable 4.5 and im pretty happy.. I think ive pestered you enough.. Maybe ill just conclude the OC as a success and enjoy it for awhile and pick things up again in the future.. maybe an issue will come up where i have to.. but for now im just actually enjoying a faster machine that is stable on a fresh windows , new ssd.. Soon i might even turn my cache writing back on! lol


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> Ok, I hear you. That was a good analogy... It's always good to learn more, and I did find the experience interesting and I definitely learned some stuff from you.. I mean part of me wants to take advantage of whatever there is to learn or what you're willing to teach,, its like free lessons.. I mean there is a difference between reading stuff, and opinions and someone there to answer questions..
> 
> On the other hand I feel like everything is working smooth.. why mess with it and create more windows errors and all that stuff.. I don't have the best luck in life.. my luck is pretty terrible actually... Sometimes i feel someone put a curse on me... This overclock went pretty well ... My computer didn't explode i didn't end up with a faulty chip... I didn't crack my motherboard in half trying to install that fan.. Plus we added about 60 new pages to this thread of you patiently walking me through.. You got me to a stable 4.5 and im pretty happy.. I think ive pestered you enough.. Maybe ill just conclude the OC as a success and enjoy it for awhile and pick things up again in the future.. maybe an issue will come up where i have to.. but for now im just actually enjoying a faster machine that is stable on a fresh windows , new ssd.. Soon i might even turn my cache writing back on! lol


Well, dude, I can very much relate to the feeling of having a curse... That's how I am feeling right now. Went to serious professional heights in my life and (very) few lows. Every time people wow at my credentials in my field at the highest level, then a few, not all, without even talking to me, start nitpicking at my bio. I even found a few scared once. I don't even pay attention to that. Between my former colleagues, 99.99% of them still reach out to me with respect and request for advise or opinion. I consult them and with them, and actually consult other people too now (you including ) For me every perceived "fall" is an opportunity to start new, to learn about whom I can trust, learn about various situations, new ways to approach matters - troubleshooting, dude I stand up, dust off and go up step by step. I am in a serious predicament for over a year, but I don't intend to let my hands down. And I'll get out of it, even if it takes lots of time. That's why I am good (enough ) at overclocking, if I fail, I try another approach, until I do it and I read and learn  What a parallel, LOL  I need to overclock my life 

Life is a more complicated matter than OC, but your first OC of that 3570k was a clear success, nothing less. Now enjoy that, maybe a small, but pleasant success! Good luck in 2019!


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks my friend. Yes I can take all the successes I can get lol.. Thanks for helping with this one. I don't have the finances to buy a whole new computer so this helped a lot... I paid like 50 dollars for this chip on ebay so I am pleased. I am glad you got to hit your potential with your career. I went through life where everyone thought I would be a doctor, lawyer or something big since elementary school. I had professors at NYU who were experts in their field pull me aside and tell me I was the most gifted student they had in 30 years .. all kinds of praise and potential... But it means nothing if you don't have your mental and/or physical health.. Especially mental health. If you have those two things you can be a bum in the street with a dollar in your pocket and still come out ahead. But I am sure others out there have it even worse than I do. There is always someone out there with it worse, so I try to appreciate what I do have, even if it's not a lot. I am glad you didn't end up wasting your talents the way I have wasted whatever ones that I had. 
I wish you health and happiness in the new year. Thanks again for all your help. 
Best wishes to the dark lord.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

@Darkfk if you still are there maybe I can pick your brain about one last thing... I am not sure if my SSD is running proper.y.. it seems fine, but I never had an SSD before.. when I do the userbenchmark,, it says my drive is performing way below expectations.. I just wanted to ask you about that if you had any ideas


----------



## deepor

Can you show screenshots? A program named "CrystalDiskMark" seems popular with people, it will be possible to find comparison screenshots for that one for any drive.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

I have crystaldiskmark, but my main issue is finding comparisons.. im not sure what the numbers mean or what they should be.. When i google comparisons They are so vast.. some are like mine, some are wayy faster.. I can't get a sense of what is the norm... Here is my result. 

https://i.gyazo.com/94bd5714c9866574fff59d59d73350c4.png


----------



## DarthFK

I am here. SSD issues are not a matter of OCing, so I would suggest to address that in an appropriate thread or open a new one here on OCN. Hopefully there are people who are more qualified on SSDs to answer there.

Before you do that, one thing - is the PC snappier than with HDD? If yes...

Out of continuity for your PC setup, I will give you some general points - here is a guide, I would suggest double checking again if you use the appropriate 6Gbps cable (you'd have SATA III or 6Gbps written on the cable) & if you are sure connected to that grey 6Gbps SATA slot (middle grey slots, the top or below once in the middle, not to motherboards right (or rather up) that are marked as M). Make 100% sure it is connected with the right cable to the right slot. Then I would check if you have updated firmware, then check again if TRIM is "zero", as per instructions here:
https://www.clonefileschecker.com/blog/how-to-fix-slow-ssd-performance-in-windows-10/

TBH, never heard of Userbenchmark till now. And each SSD/company has different performance, so even a comparison between mine and your SSD will result in losses on both sides... So, Deepor is right - use the CrystalDiskMark, a recommended software. Speaking of that comparison and inevitable losses in comparisons, here - I used CDMark and my ssd performs worse than yours in first two benchmarks, but yours in last two more than mine (see attached picture and red areas). Again SSD are different, but all I can suggest is to ask an SSD expert or actually address the SSD company. 

Worst case scenario - exchange the SSD with Newegg, just keep an eye so that 30 days from purchase do not pass.

P.S. your ssd is on the left and mine (Sandisk Ultra II 960Gb) is on the right, two different companies, surely two different performances. You might want to goodle reviews on your specific SSD name/model etc to compare properly, if you find them. It might be good to give us the exact name of your SSD too (look at the cardboard, which I hope you didn;t threw away or even take a picture of it with that sticker on).


----------



## PauliePeanuts

My SSD is crucial MX500 250GB CT250MX500S... I feel like my computer is running much better than it was, but i would like to know if there is something wrong with the drive or if I am getting what I should... Sorry for posting offtopic..


Yeah those numbers you highlighted are the ones that I was worried about... Ill check again but im pretty sure i have it plugged in the right channel and my cables do say 6 mbs.. I think if i had the wrong cables or port, it wouldn't be so high on these tests no?


----------



## DarthFK

Yeah, your last two values/lines seem to be below expectation, as I've already noted. A quick internet search gave me this (and other similar) confirmations that you indeed have an issue on the last two lines - here is one of the reviews & the google search is your friend too
https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/review/ssd-hard-drives/crucial-mx500-review-3670490/
Other reviews for similar SSDs confirm it, though bigger SSDs run faster (a bit), but still your two last lines should be higher.

Follow the steps that I have suggested above (remember your cooler was not performing properly until you re-did its installation, so go ahead and just check as I suggested - pull that cable out, check it and if the right one reconnect properly, same with SSD) and if you still have a problem, do a search on OCN for your SSD or open a new thread (remember you can always mark my "nick" with @ at the beginning and I should receive a notification that you tagged me, so I will be able to "come over" to that thread and you'll still get your support). 

It's really solvable or worst case replaceable.


----------



## DarthFK

If you've tried all the troubleshooting I suggested you, I've made for you a picture to compare your SSD with TechAdvisorUk results - see below. 

If anyone asks you to show them the link to Techadvisor, here:
https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/review/ssd-hard-drives/crucial-mx500-review-3670490/

Save the picture I attached below and post it in a new thread here with your question, if the issues remained unresolved:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/355-ssd/

Good luck!

P.S. if you want me to follow don't miss-spell my nickname


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks, yeah I just posted over there.. I am using a 6 mbs cable and it is attached to the sata 3 , not the marvel grey ones... The ports right next to the marvel ports are the ones im using.. I wasn't too concerned about the cable or port because the speeds seem correct except for the smaller file sizes or whatever.. I don't know if its the disk drive or maybe some settings on windows? hmm.. not too sure but I will see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

@DarthFK yeah, i did get a blue screen, but I am not going to rush to judgment, it could have been a combo of my video editor and comodo wanting to black a ton of stuff.. That is the first crash I got since I did the over clock ... And this is the overclock I passed both realbench and prime. I think it was just a fluke.


----------



## papito6166

kennyparker1337 said:


> Updating...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS/UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> *Always have the latest BIOS/UEFI!
> A safe and easy way to update the BIOS is through windows.
> 
> *
> *Warning
> **All current BIOS settings will be reset after the reboot. Be sure to write them down before upgrading, and change them back afterwards to avoid crashes.***
> 
> *1. Choose your motherboard.
> 2. Go to "Download" on the top left.
> 3. Choose "BIOS Download".
> 4. Get the top most version, and of the 3 types, get Windows.¹
> 5. Extract and run the installer.²
> 6. Reboot.
> 7. Check the computer for the correct BIOS version.
> 
> Note¹ - If there isn't a Windows type, you'll need to follow the instructions in "How to Update".
> Note² - ᴄʟᴏsᴇ ᴏᴜᴛ ᴏғ ᴀʟʟ ᴀᴘᴘs ᴀɴᴅ ᴅᴏ ɴᴏᴛ ᴅᴏ ᴀɴʏᴛʜɪɴɢ ᴅᴜʀɪɴɢ ᴛʜᴇ ғʟᴀsʜ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> To get into the BIOS, press the Delete key during POST or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it after you press the power button.
> To get into the boot choice screen, press or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the F11 key.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Drivers
> 
> 
> 
> *Having all the latest drivers ensures that your PC runs as smooth and fast as possible!
> 
> 1. Choose your motherboard.
> 2. Go to "Download" on the top left.
> 3. Choose "List All" for a complete list, or choose your Operating System for a finer list.
> 
> Station Drivers is back up with a new site restructure..
> If you want / need more up-to-date (or even BETA) drivers, go to Station-Drivers.
> This is a legit website. Many people use it, including me.
> **Usually only the latest motherboard types have up-to-date drivers listed. So this website can be very useful for older motherboards.
> 
> For the required section, you should install in order from top to bottom for the best results.
> 
> Required
> *
> 
> Intel® Chipset Device Software
> ~aka INF Update Utility.
> ~Backbone of the motherboard.
> ~You should make run this with command line options "-overall". This will force all the drivers to updated to the version you have regardless of what it deems "latest".
> ~You can make a shortcut and add them there or type them in after the program name in a console window.
> ~Latest version can be found here.
> 
> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology
> ~Backbone of storage (SATA for AHCI / RAID). Doesn't work for IDE.
> ~Latest version can be found here.
> 
> Intel® Management Engine Driver
> ~Allows access to BIOS/UEFI from remote locations, such as the OS.
> ~Latest version can be found here.
> ~Note: 5M version is for server boards. 1.5M version is for normal boards. You can see the version type in the download file name.
> 
> VGA Graphics
> ~this is for Intel HD integrated GPU in the CPU.
> ~Intel, themselves, recommend using drivers from motherboard manufacture (ASRock) because they can customize them to better suite the motherboard. So use the ASRock page.
> 
> Audio - usually Realtek; use ASRock page or Station-Drivers.
> LAN (Ethernet / Wired Internet) - can be Realtek or Broadcom; again use ASRock page or Station-Drivers.
> SATA 3.0 - can be Marvell or ASMedia; again use ASRock page or Station-Drivers.
> USB 3.0 - usually Etron; use ASrock page or Station-Drivers.
> *Recommended*
> 
> AXTU - can make small changes to the BIOS from within the OS. (I personally prefer the BIOS to this, though.)
> AppCharger - charges external peripherals faster (no GUI).
> Restart to UEFI - only for select boards, lightweight GUI to boot straight into BIOS / UEFI.
> *Situational*
> 
> 3TB+ Unlocker - use if you have 3TB or more HDD.
> VirtuMVP - used to switch between integrated and discrete GPU on the fly without removing hardware.
> Intel Rapid Start - uses SSD to cache programs from a HDD. Use this if you have too small SSD for OS, otherwise useless.
> *Not Recommended*
> 
> Intel Smart Connect - periodically wakes PC from sleep and updates programs.
> *Anything Else Under Utilities* - more info can be found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings...
> *Note: Pictures are for reference only and do not reflect the settings that should be set.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC Tweaker: Miscellaneous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Advanced Turbo 30/50/100: Disabled*
> _~Lazy feature that attempts to overclock the CPU for you. It will do a sloppy job._
> 
> *Load Optimized CPU OC Setting: Disabled*
> _~Lazy feature that attempts to change BIOS settings to best suite overclocking CPU. Another sloppy job._
> 
> *Load Optimized GPU OC Setting: Disabled*
> _~Same as above but for IGPU. This is a no-no for any self respecting overclocker._
> 
> *Save 1st/2nd/3rd User Default*
> _~VERY useful feature used to save every BIOS setting to a profile, in case something gets changed unexpectedly._
> 
> *Load 1st/2nd/3rd User Default*
> _~Changes every BIOS setting to what is currently saved as the profile._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC Tweaker: CPU Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU Ratio: All Core*
> _~For the purposes of this guide, we want to work with all cores at once in the CPU.
> ~You can experiment if you like on setting each core individually. Maybe it might help on those ugly Prime95 Core Errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *All Core: 33*
> _~This setting will be changed later.
> ~Formerly known as Max Ratio.
> ~Main overclock setting that sets the CPU speed.
> ~Core Speed = Ratio x FSB (BCLK). So 33 x 100MHz = 3300MHz = 3.3GHz = 3.3 billion decisions a second.
> ~Total Speed = Core Speed x Core Count = 3.3GHz x 4 = 13.2GHz = 13.2 billion decisions a second.
> ~Hyper-Threading CPUs get around 10% more performance in gaming, and 20%-50% more performance in multimedia apps._
> 
> *Host Clock Override (BCLK): 100.0 MHz*
> _~BCLK stands for Base CLocK.
> ~Also known as Front Side Bus (FSB).
> ~Do NOT change this. leave it at 100, otherwise you risk damaging things.
> ~For advanced users: 95 to 105 is OK but should never be exceeded._
> 
> *Spread Spectrum: Disabled*
> _~If enabled CPU-Z will report 99.8 instead of 100.
> ~Spread Spectrum is used for labs to help reduce EMI. Read the Nerdy stuff here..._
> 
> *Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled*
> _~Also known as Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology (EIST).
> ~This feature lets the CPU use multipliers in between the idle and running multipliers.
> ~Normally the CPU would only be able to be either x16 idle or x33 running.
> ~With EIST, the CPU can now go from x16 to x20 to x25 to x33.
> ~Very useful if the CPU does not actually require 100% speed/voltage to do a task._
> 
> *Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled*
> _~This lets us use Additional Turbo Voltage._
> 
> *Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto*
> _~This setting will be changed later.
> ~This is just like the Offset but works ONLY when the CPU is not in idle state.
> ~The Offset works ALL the time, even at idle. This setting will allow you to keep a low Offset, and low idle voltage, while still getting the Vcore boost needed for full speed._
> 
> *Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled*
> _~Leave this disabled unless you are going for a HUGE overclock. Known to cause several boot problems and sleep issues.
> ~This settings helps A LOT in getting a huge overclock (4.7GHz+) stable...
> ~However, it may cause your computer to NOT wake up after you Sleep it.
> _
> *~This is not always true, so test it to be sure if it causes problems.*
> 
> *Core Current Limit: Max
> Long Duration Power Limit: Max
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Max
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max*
> _~To get "Max", type in 10000 and press Enter.
> ~These are simply power limits. They are only used to stop the CPU from using a certain amount of watts/amps.
> ~But since we are overclocking, we don't care for limits and should set them to max.
> ~It will not hurt the CPU at all (it won't suddenly use 1000 amps and blow up). Its not what it will use, just a limit of what it can use.
> ~This *won't* allow the CPU to user more than is should either. These are NOT safety limits._
> 
> *GT OverClocking Support: Disabled*
> _~Controls whether the IGPU (Internal GPU in the CPU) will be overclocked._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC Tweaker: Voltage Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Technical Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Power Saving Mode: Disabled*
> _~If this option is not shown then don't worry about it.
> ~No power saving when trying to overclock.
> ~This is a proprietary feature from ASRock and simply lowers your Vcore by 0.1v to "save power"._
> 
> *CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode*
> _~Offset and Fixed are explained in the C States part of the next section._
> 
> *Offset Voltage: +0.005v*
> _~Also known as Vcore, and Vcc.
> ~Master Control that controls how much voltage your CPU gets._
> 
> *CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2 or Level 3 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)*
> _~When a CPU increases to max speed, the Vcore usually tends to drop down. This is known as Vdroop. If the Vcore drops down too much, it can lead to stability issues. To combat this, CPU LLC was made to offset this loss. Level 5 (0%) will net you the least compensation, Level 3 (50%) an average compensation, and Level 1 (100%) the most compensation. You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS, during load in Windows as reported by CPU-Z.
> ~Level 1 seems to spike your Vcore up really high during load, so I do not recommend using that._
> 
> *IGPU Voltage Offset: Auto*
> _~This option is only shown if your motherboard supports Intel's Internal-GPU (the GPU inside the CPU).
> ~I wouldn't mess with this setting. You should have a separate GPU card anyways._
> 
> *IGPU Load-Line Calibration: Auto*
> _~This option is only shown if your motherboard supports Intel's Internal-GPU (the GPU inside the CPU).
> ~Works the same as CPU LLC but for the IGPU. I wouldn't mess with this either._
> 
> *DRAM Voltage: 1.5v (up to 1.65v)*
> _~Memory Voltage: Leave this at 1.5v or 1.65v if you have certain memory chips that take 1.65v.
> ~I don't recommend trying to overclock memory. The performance gain will be unnoticeable and may make overclocking the CPU tougher.
> ~Do *NOT* go past 1.65v or you risk damaging chipsets and/or RAM._
> 
> *VTT Voltage (VCCIO): Auto*
> _~Also goes by the name IMC, QPI / DRAM, and QPI / VTT.
> ~Controls the voltage sent to the Integrated Memory Controller (IMC) inside the CPU and the PCI-E Controller on the motherboard.
> ~This rarely will ever affect an overclock. Change only if you get a BSOD related to this._
> 
> *PCH Voltage: Auto*
> _~Controls the voltage being sent into the Platform Controller Hub (PCH) on the motherboard.
> ~This should not affect an overclock. Do not mess with this setting._
> 
> *CPU PLL Voltage (VCCPLL): Auto*
> _~Too hard to explain what this does...
> ~Stands for Phase Lock Loop. This can can help with a big overclock. Leave it on Auto for now._
> 
> *System Agent Voltage (VCCSA): Auto*
> _~Controls the voltage sent to nearly everything on the motherboard not already mentioned.
> ~Do NOT ever change this._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC Tweaker: DRAM Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Load XMP Setting: Auto*
> _~Try not to use this. It attempts to auto load DRAM settings based on a pre-defined profile. But you are advanced enough to set this stuff manually (see below this)._
> 
> *DRAM Frequency: DDR3-xxxx*
> _~Set to the speed your RAM is rated at; for me it's 1600._
> 
> *DRAM tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS: x-x-x-xx*
> _~These are written on your RAM chips in that order. For me it's 9, 9, 9, 24._
> 
> *Command Rate (CR): 2N*
> _~The delay between chip select and command, or the number of clock cycles needed to send data.
> ~Lower the better. 2N is most likely default.
> ~1N can be used but has a slight chance to produce instability and provides no real performance gain._
> 
> *Everything else should be left unchanged or set to Auto.*
> _~These settings don't make much of a difference in performance and can easily make the system unstable._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Advanced: CPU Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Intel Hyper Threading Technology: Enabled*
> _~Setting for Hyperthreading for CPUs like i7-2600k / i7-3770k.
> ~If you have this setting Disabled, you pretty much wasted $100 as this is the one extra thing you get from i5-2500k / i5-3570k.
> ~Does disabling hyper-threading increase performance? No._
> 
> *Active Processor Cores: All*
> _~Controls what cores are enabled in your CPU. Don't change this setting._
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: C States
> 
> 
> 
> *C States are the main functions of a CPU. Below is an image describing each C State.
> C1E does not affect any normal overclock. It can somtimes affect an extreme overclock like 6GHz. Don't change this setting.
> The other C states can cause you to BSOD when idling when using Offset VCore mode. You shouldn't BSOD if you are using Fixed VCore mode.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Show Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *So heres your 2 options:*
> 
> _Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)_
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> 
> _Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling._
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
> Package C State Support: Auto
> 
> *Which one is better?*
> Neither is "better". The first one will save you power and money, the second one will ensure you have 100% CPU power all the time. Some choose the 2nd option because they don't care about the electric bill and they like to have the best stability and power they can have. If, like me, you choose the 1st option, you will not be penalized.
> 
> *Don't forget that each one can still use Sleep / Hibernate both of which will reduce the PC power usage to almost zero.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled*
> _~Do not *ever* disable this. It will shut your CPU off if it gets to hot and prevent damage.
> ~This will reduce voltage and speed regardless of Offset/Fixed modes, in an attempt to reduce temps.
> ~This setting DOES NOT control whether the CPU shuts off. That is built into the CPU itself and cannot be controlled._
> 
> *No-Execute Memory Protection: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
> Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: Enabled*
> _~Intel stuff to add more functionality. Don't disable these settings._
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking Limits
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Voltage Limits
> 
> 
> 
> *Voltage is very important when overclocking. Simply put, too much voltage produces a dead CPU. Too little voltage and the CPU won't turn on.
> 
> There are no fail safes for this. It's all up to you to control the voltage.
> 
> *
> 
> Intel Voltage Limits
> (Sandy Bridge / Ivy Bridge) 1. 2nd Gen Intel Datasheet p. 82
> 2. 3rd Gen Intel Datasheet p. 86 TypeAKAMinMaxDescriptionVᴄᴏʀᴇFixed, Offset, Turbo0.25v1.50vMy recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.VᴄᴄɪᴏVTT, QPI, IMC1.02v1.08vMay rarely help an overclock.VᴄᴄᴘʟʟCPU PLL1.71v1.89vLowering may help an overclock.VᴅʀᴀᴍMemory RAM1.5v1.65vSpecified by manufacturer.VᴄᴄsᴀSystem Agent0.879v0.971vLeave on auto.VᴘᴄʜN/AN/AN/ANot much info on. Leave on auto.VᴀxɢInternal GPU0.25v1.50vLeave on auto.
> My recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [TABLE]  [TR] [TD]Intel Voltage Limits
> (Sandy Bridge / Ivy Bridge)[/TH] [/TR] [TR] [TD]1. [URL=http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html]2nd Gen Intel Datasheet[/URL] p. 82
> 2. [URL=http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html]3rd Gen Intel Datasheet[/URL] p. 86[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Type[/TD] [TD]AKA[/TD] [TD]Min[/TD] [TD]Max[/TD] [TD]Description[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴄᴏʀᴇ[/TD] [TD]Fixed, Offset, Turbo[/TD] [TD]0.25v[/TD] [TD]1.50v[/TD] [TD]My recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴄᴄɪᴏ[/TD] [TD]VTT, QPI, IMC[/TD] [TD]1.02v[/TD] [TD]1.08v[/TD] [TD] May rarely help an overclock.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴄᴄᴘʟʟ[/TD] [TD]CPU PLL[/TD] [TD]1.71v[/TD] [TD]1.89v[/TD] [TD]Lowering may help an overclock.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴅʀᴀᴍ[/TD] [TD]Memory RAM[/TD] [TD]1.5v[/TD] [TD]1.65v[/TD] [TD]Specified by manufacturer.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴄᴄsᴀ[/TD] [TD]System Agent[/TD] [TD]0.879v[/TD] [TD]0.971v[/TD] [TD]Leave on auto.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴘᴄʜ[/TD] [TD]N/A[/TD] [TD]N/A[/TD] [TD]N/A[/TD] [TD]Not much info on. Leave on auto.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴀxɢ[/TD] [TD]Internal GPU[/TD] [TD]0.25v[/TD] [TD]1.50v[/TD] [TD]Leave on auto.
> My recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.[/TD] [/TR] [/TABLE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Temperature Limits
> 
> 
> 
> *Temperature isn't nearly as important as voltages now a days. Why? Well, with current technology, fail safes are built directly into the CPU. If the CPU reaches its limits, it will shut off. This prevents any damage from occurring.
> 
> So why care about temperatures at all? Well the obvious answer. If the CPU hits the limit, it shuts off. You don't want to be scratching your head for hours trying to figure out why your overclock keeps shutting down the computer. Or worse, it shuts off when your playing games or doing important work.
> 
> The CPU also has a throttle limit. If the throttle limit is hit the CPU will reduce voltage and speed. Meaning, your BF3 fps goes from 60 to 10 during a game.
> 
> Enough reading all ready. What are the limits?
> 
> *
> 
> Intel Temperature Limits TypeSandy BridgeIvy BridgeMax98C105CThrottle93C+98C+Optimal85C-90C-Min-50C--50C-(+) = or above. (-) = or below. 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [TABLE][TR][TD]Intel Temperature Limits[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Type[/TD][TD]Sandy Bridge[/TD][TD]Ivy Bridge[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Max[/TD][TD]98C[/TD][TD]105C[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Throttle[/TD][TD]93C+[/TD][TD]98C+[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Optimal[/TD][TD]85C-[/TD][TD]90C-[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Min[/TD][TD]-50C-[/TD][TD]-50C-[/TD][/TR][TR][TD](+) = or above. (-) = or below.[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]
> 
> *Min: Yes, these are negative values.
> 
> Optimal: This is the max temperature you should see in a stress program like prime95. It is used to get a little distance from the max. If you go above it, don't freak out. This number is designed just for that. Stop the test immediately and lower the voltage.
> 
> "No way.. I'm going all out!!!" - If you had a car that exploded at 98mph... would you be driving 95mph down the highway. 85mph or below would be much more safer.*
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Required Programs
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Overclocker's Survival Kit (x64)
> This self-extracting .exe was made by me and is safe.
> Move this folder around anywhere you want it.
> Contains SSD Life Free, Crystal Disc Info, CPU-Z, GPU-Z, HWMonitor, RealTemp, and Prime95.
> Up-to-date as of April 4, 2013.
> 
> Recommended for Windows 7/8 64-bit only.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Prime95 | Needed to stress test your overclock.
> HWMonitor | Master list of voltages, temperatures, and RPMs being used in a PC.
> *
> Real Temp | Records system temperatures; alternative to HWMonitor.
> CPU-Z | Records CPU voltage; displays TONS of system info; alternative to HWMonitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Prime Test
> 
> 
> 
> *Either use Prime95 Blend mode or better use...
> 
> MY PREFERRED CUSTOM TEST
> Match the settings to what is in the picture below and use these settings for every test in this guide.
> 
> "Number of torture test threads to run" should be automatically be set to 4 or 8 depending on what CPU you have.
> 
> "Memory to use in MB" should be set to 512 x # of GB of RAM installed. 4GB x 512 = 2048. 8GB x 512 = 4096.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Be sure to have these advanced options checked. They are not checked by default.
> *
> _~Click "Cancel" on the Torture Test popup to unlock the menus._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Green Overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking with minimum power.
> 
> 
> Set the CPU multiplier to 50. (Unless you got a perfect chip, then the computer will not boot for a couple of these multipliers.)
> Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Voltage to +0.004v.
> 
> *(I do not recommend negative voltage: The offset affects idle voltages per multiplier, and Intel has already set the voltage for the idle multiplier. You don't want to drop below what Intel has already tested for you. A negative turbo voltage should not be available nor used. The reason we change voltage past for normal overclocking is because Intel only tests up to x33. Many chips can do more than that, but with what voltage is unknown.)*
> 
> *GOAL: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with minimum voltage.
> 
> TEST: Pass 10min of "The Prime Test".
> 
> PASS: Go to The Final Test.
> FAIL: Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Starting off...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point you will only be concerned with CPU multiplier.
> 
> Set the CPU multiplier to 33.
> Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v.
> 
> *Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with lowest positive Turbo Boost voltage.
> 
> TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".
> 
> PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
> FAIL: Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.
> 
> Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a mild overclock precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Getting closer...
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will be working with both CPU multiplier and Turbo Boost Voltage.
> 
> All settings should be set from the previous section.
> 
> *Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with Turbo Boost voltage increase.
> 
> TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".
> 
> PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
> FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
> FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.
> 
> Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a nice easy overclock, precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finding the sweet spot...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you got used to overclocking, we're going to be setting the standards a bit higher.
> 
> All settings should be set from the previous section.
> 
> *Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier without going over max Vcore during the Test..
> 
> TEST: Pass "The Prime Test" for 20min. No crashes, fatal errors, or temps exceeding optimal can occur.
> 
> PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
> FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot OR raise CPU PLL (max is 1.89v) OR lower CPU PLL (as low as 1.709v).
> FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.
> 
> Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. Precede to the Final Test.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Final Test
> 
> 
> 
> This is it, this will let you know if you are stable enough for *normal use*.
> *-If you plan on using your CPU very intense all the time, such as Folding, then raise the time from 1 hour to 12+ hours.*
> *-Gaming is considered normal use.*
> 
> *** Run "The Prime Test" for 1 hour without a crash, FATAL ERROR on any core/thread, AND temps never exceeding optimal. ***
> 
> _If you fail, then you can do a couple things:
> 1. Drop the CPU multiplier by 1.
> 2. Raise the Turbo Boost Voltage.
> 3. Raise CPU PLL voltage up to 1.89v., or lower it as low as 1.709v
> *Then repeat the test to try and pass.*_
> *
> From personal experience, if you pass this test, then you are good to go.*
> 
> 
> 
> HELP ME!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BSOD LIST
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the BSOD screen flash by too quick? Click here.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *overclocker23578*
> 
> *BSOD Codes for LGA 1155 Sandy Bridge
> 0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
> 0x101 = add more vcore
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
> 0x1E = add more vcore
> 0x3B = add more vcore
> 0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
> 0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage
> 0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest, try raising your Ram voltage, or south bridge ICH voltage.
> 0x19 = memory voltage*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> *BSOD Codes for LGA 1155 Ivy Bridge
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The End
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Credits...
> 
> 
> 
> *If you're quoted in this guide, then thank you. If I used a picture you made, thank you.
> More thanks goes out to the entire Overclock.net community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, I put this entire guide together by myself. So I thank myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now enjoy that nice overclock and be proud your a member of Overclock.net!!!
> If you're not a member. You need to become one. This guide is just one of the millions things that are useful on Overclock.net.
> 
> Also...
> Woll Smoth approves of this guide.*
> 
> 
> 
> *So does Mott Romnoy...*
Click to expand...

Hi. I already know that this post has several years. But now I finally have an i7-3770k and asrock z77 extreme4. I'm clicking on all the links and it always stays on the first page. I have registered but it remains the same. Is the guide closed? Thanks and sorry for the google translator. a greeting


----------



## DarthFK

Though kennyparker1337 recently posted thatl he had some issues updating it, as far as I see from your quote of the guide, you've opened the "links" on the 1st page, which is where they should "open". The links are not exactly links, but "chapters" opening below those "links" as far as I remember.
P.S. I am on my phone now, not on PC, so I might not see everything in that post now.


----------



## PauliePeanuts

@DarthFK Hey bud, I guess we were the last two to keep this thread alive lol. So far I haven't had any issues with this overclock. I bought a new video card and overclocked it using the MSI afterburner and i did get some blue screen crashes from it. But I think it has stabilized.. I think the computer is running pretty good. I got a 96 score overall on userbenchmark. (processor 92 / GPU 109).. Im thinking of purchasing a VR headset like the Odyssey plus... I think this computer can handle it. What do you think? Thanks again for your help just wanted to update you since you spent a lot of time helping me. 
Hope this message finds you well


----------



## DarthFK

PauliePeanuts said:


> @DarthFK Hey bud, I guess we were the last two to keep this thread alive lol.  So far I haven't had any issues with this overclock. I bought a new video card and overclocked it using the MSI afterburner and i did get some blue screen crashes from it. But I think it has stabilized.. I think the computer is running pretty good. I got a 96 score overall on userbenchmark. (processor 92 / GPU 109).. Im thinking of purchasing a VR headset like the Odyssey plus... I think this computer can handle it. What do you think? Thanks again for your help just wanted to update you since you spent a lot of time helping me.
> Hope this message finds you well


Thanks for the update/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif The thread always goes up & down in terms of activity, but surely is less active with the passage of time. Life/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif

I am not the best person to advise you on the VR. I have no clue about it. But apparently the minimum requirements on both Oculus & Odyssey+ are an i5-4560. In case of Odyssey any VGA for Standard WMR & a 1060 or 480/580 for Ultimate. Since you have an i5-3570k very nicely overclocked, you actually either meet or exceed the mere next gen i5-4560 requirement, I think. But this is my uninformed opinion. 

https://m.windowscentral.com/samsung-hmd-odyssey-vs-oculus-rift

As to myself, I am getting pretty busy these days in search of the next step in my professional life, which hopefully will come sooner rather than later/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif Occasionally though, I get a break for a line on this forum & a game /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif))

Hope you are ok? Wishing you best!


----------



## PauliePeanuts

Thanks man. Good luck in all your future endeavors. It's always a good thing when you're looking to advance instead of looking for where to begin lol. 

cheers


----------



## PauliePeanuts

@DarthFK or anyone else here paying attention to this thread... I no longer can get into my bios, and I am not sure why.. i click f2/del, but it just bypasses and goes right into windows... I read there is an option under settings to restart into UFEFI , but my windows doesn't have that option displayed.. no idea what to do..


----------



## deepor

PauliePeanuts said:


> @DarthFK or anyone else here paying attention to this thread... I no longer can get into my bios, and I am not sure why.. i click f2/del, but it just bypasses and goes right into windows... I read there is an option under settings to restart into UFEFI , but my windows doesn't have that option displayed.. no idea what to do..


Do you actually use UEFI boot or do you use "Legacy" = "BIOS" boot? If you don't use UEFI there's no such option to reboot into the UEFI/BIOS menus in Windows. You know that you use UEFI boot if you can see a 100MB sized partition with a text "EFI System" in the Disk Management tool in Windows.

If you do use UEFI, this kind of thing is caused by enabling a "fast boot" option somewhere in the UEFI/BIOS menus. At boot it will then not look for the keyboard and will instead go into Windows immediately. There should be a way to make the UEFI/BIOS boot with its default, slower mode where it will look for the keyboard. I don't know how to trigger this, but what I would try is disconnecting power for the whole PC for something like ten seconds.

If you do not use UEFI, then maybe your problem is that the UEFI/BIOS can't detect your keyboard at boot. Did you change something about that recently? Like, are you using a different keyboard? Or did you connect it to a different USB port? I've seen motherboards where only PS/2 keyboard were guaranteed to work, and USB keyboard were often problematic, especially gaming stuff with "n-key roll-over" over USB.

This keyboard problem idea could of course also hit you when using UEFI boot, so the keyboard not being detected is always something to think about.


----------



## aflack

PauliePeanuts said:


> @DarthFK or anyone else here paying attention to this thread... I no longer can get into my bios, and I am not sure why.. i click f2/del, but it just bypasses and goes right into windows... I read there is an option under settings to restart into UFEFI , but my windows doesn't have that option displayed.. no idea what to do..



Try shutdown /r /f /t 0 /fw at the command prompt, or if you are using an asrock mobo download restart2uefi from their website


----------



## PauliePeanuts

When i look in system info, it says my bios is legacy mode.. Is that something I should change? I got it to work by resetting the bios with the jumper , Im not sure what happened. I was always able to get into the bios using the F2 key.. I might have shut off legacy USB in bios, maybe that is what disabled it? Not sure. It seems to be working now after the CMOS clear with the jumper.. I see USB legacy is now enabled by default.. I think someone recommended i turned that off to help trouble shoot some issues with my VR headset.


----------



## pel

I try to change offset voltage on bios and it wont change,it will not update, i can only change it via Asrock Extreme Tunner in windows


----------



## DarthFK

pel said:


> I try to change offset voltage on bios and it wont change,it will not update, i can only change it via Asrock Extreme Tunner in windows


Sorry everyone whom I didn't reply previously - was away and them moved to another apartment. Still navigating between boxes. As I said earlier I will leave this thread soon. 

Anyway, before that:

pel, what's the exact model of the board, BIOS revision and CPU?

P.S. i might reply only sporadically due the the move-in.


----------



## deepor

@DarthFK: You might want to know that there's a terrible bug right now on overclock.net when people are posting with a smartphone browser. For people browsing with a desktop PC, in your post the "s" and "S" letters disappear and are replaced by strange codes "& # 1 1 5 ;" and "& # 8 3 ;", making things very hard to read. This only shows up for people using desktop browsers, you can't see it on the smartphone.

You can check out the problem on your smartphone as well if you choose "show desktop site" in your browser's menu. You'll then see the same broken text that's showing up on a desktop browser.


----------



## DarthFK

Thanks @deepor! Was on the phone, as I am moving into another apartment. Will re-write right away from a laptop:



pel said:


> I try to change offset voltage on bios and it wont change,it will not update, i can only change it via Asrock Extreme Tunner in windows


Sorry everyone whom I didn't reply to previously - was away and then moved to another apartment. Still navigating between boxes As I said earlier I will leave this thread soon. Anyway, before that:
@pel, what's the exact model of the board, BIOS revision and CPU?

P.S. i might reply only sporadically due to the move-in.


----------



## Retrorockit

I just started looking at the Ivy Bridge unlocked Xeons and found some guys getting 4.7Ghz overclocks on HP Z420 workstations using XTU and a water loop.
https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Busin...Sale-Systems/z420-z620-overcklock/m-p/6853518
This thread starts off slow but if you read the whole thing it get's pretty good. This was the closest I could find here to a live Ivy Bridge Xeon thread.


----------



## flexy123

Some months ago I built my wife a PC with this board and a 3570k.

This board and its behaviour, although general considered great for OC etc. gives me NIGHTMARES. And trust me, I am experienced overclocking all kinds of systems. (My own machine is an old Z87 Pro with 4770k).

* First, and this is important to realize (there is a thread about this somewhere), this board OVERVOLTS your CPU like a mofo. I am talking about up to 0.100V higher than what you set in bios what some people have reported to measure with a DMM on the CPU.

In other words: You may set 1.200V in bios, but it really may apply 1.300V. This explains why so many can run their CPUs with a seemingly very low voltage and even with negative offset V like -0.100 IN BIOS...

*** Second, and this is the most bizarre thing, the board/CPU gets more unstable the more voltage I give. Forget "standard" voltages like 1.300 which would work for other Z77/Z87 and Haswell CPUs.

The normal routine would be stress testing (P95, OCCT, whatever) and then see whether you get WHEA errors or BSODs. With a "normal" board, WHEA almost always means you increase V (as long as safe, say below 1.375), and you get more stable. HERE, it is exactly the opposite. I am not even getting remotely stable (talking about a ridiculous low OC like 43x100) unless I am applying -0.40 (at LLC 2) or lower. Leave V at stock, and this thing isn't even stable at stock multi. I have never seen anything like this.

And I am sure this has to do with that the board so massively overvolts your CPU. Temps are not even an issue as at those low volts CPU barely reaches 60/70 degrees.


----------



## timfeng

Made an account just to say thanks for this guide. My first time overclocking and I didn't want to spend forever trying to get a perfect clock so I got my i7-2700k from 3.5 GHz up to 4.5 GHz. This guide has taught me a lot about the process and overclocking in general. Big thanks man


----------



## PatchaG_G

*PatchaG_G*

Hiya! After waiting for 8y I thought it was about time to start overclocking my system. Although I have an 3570k I never had the need to overclock it until now. Thanks for the great guide. I am happily typing from my now stable [email protected],4Ghz * Vcore = -0,025V * Turbo Boost = +0,004V * No PLL * Temp = max 80°C *

The only thing I am still a bit confused about is the OC between Vcore and Turbo Boost. Haven't found the satisfying answer yet on wich is more stable? The guide talks about the 'sky is the limit' but what about fine-tuning.
For me 4,4Ghz was the max multiplier I could get with +0,004V Turbo Boost. 4,5GHz already needed +0,012V and 4,6Ghz ˃+0,047V.

So lets say I want to stay @4,4GHz. Did I do the right thing with testing the stability while turning down the Vcore (undervolting) to reduce the heatproduction. @-0,025V Vcore 3 of my 4 cores ran 8h of Prime95 without any fault. Only nr.1 got an error (FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4) after about an hour wich could be a glitch or a slight undervolting problem (I could turn up the LLC to level2 for a tad more compensation under load) or I'm either very close to stability.

That being said, the older my Rig becomes, the more I love it ^^ for a 1k pc 8y ago I coudn't be more happy!

BTW are there still peeps here who run these Rigs or have u all been temped with a new AMD update and RTX2080 ^_^


----------



## PatchaG_G

BTW are there still peeps here who run these Rigs or have u all been temped with a new AMD update and RTX2080 ^_^


----------



## deepor

@PatchaG_G:

I used a 3570k until pretty recently. I switched to an R7 2700X. The performance of individual cores between the two doesn't actually feel too different. The difference only really shows up when doing something where the 3570k runs out of threads/cores. In software development work I sometimes see the 2700X go a bit crazy, like compiling some large program that might have took a minute on the 3570k is done in ten seconds on the 2700X.

This Turbo voltage thing is something that's only on ASRock boards. It wasn't a setting on the boards from the other manufacturers. You need to keep that in mind when you check out what other people write about their overclocking: they never saw that Turbo voltage thing, they only had the normal offset voltage setting. When you see people talk about offset voltage, you should translate that in your mind into the Turbo voltage setting. The LLC setting is also something that's confusing when reading what other people write. On ASUS boards, the LLC levels work exactly reversed: on your board LLC 1 is the highest setting, but on ASUS the "1" is the lowest setting. The different boards also have a different amount of LLC levels. Some might for example have 5 and others might have 7. What "LLC 3" then means is a bit different.

Windows can set the CPU to a reduced speed if there's nothing much to do, like when you do boring stuff at the desktop. At that reduced speed, the Turbo voltage is not used, only the normal offset voltage setting is used.

When the CPU is set to run at its normal speed by Windows, then Turbo Boost is active. Your Turbo voltage setting will then get used. The offset voltage setting is also used at the same time, the two settings add up.

There's another thing that can happen in theory (but won't because you seem to be careful and measure things): when your CPU is running at its normal speed and it overheats and hits 105°C, then it will disable Turbo Boost and drop down to its 3.4GHz base clock speed.

About LLC:

I originally thought it's fine to get aggressive with LLC because I thought you can use lower voltage like that, but later learned that it's not good to use the most aggressive LLC setting(s) of the board. There's spikes in the voltage that are too short to show up in measurements. Those spikes are more extreme when using the most aggressive LLC levels and that's where my "you can use lower voltage" idea was wrong because the voltage spikes make things harder to get stable. In reality the voltage in a heavy stress test can be lower and more stable with a less aggressive LLC setting and its larger voltage droop. It's perhaps better to judge things through the temperature in stress tests instead of the voltage numbers. See also what

About errors:

Something you should check out are "WHEA" warnings/errors in the Windows Event Viewer in the "Administrative Events" list. Those would show up for me on my 3570K more easily than errors in prime95. When there were WHEA events, that always meant that the overclock wasn't quite stable. The WHEA events always went away after increasing voltage enough. Sometimes it took quite a bit of an increase to make the WHEA events to go away, like for example +0.02V more voltage. About how that relates to prime95 errors or other crashes: there was always some rare crash/error if I still had WHEA events show up, like an error in prime95 that only showed up after 20 hours of prime95.

Those WHEA events could be quite rare, like only show up once every two weeks, so it was good to look for them regularly. In the Windows Event Viewer, it's possible to set up rules for when an event happens. There's guides somewhere about how to use that to open a window with a message.

The full meaning of "WHEA" is "Windows Hardware Error Architecture".


----------



## DarthFK

PatchaG_G said:


> BTW are there still peeps here who run these Rigs or have u all been temped with a new AMD update and RTX2080 ^_^


I was here for my 2500k, then 2600k and then 3770k on extreme4 then on extreme6 MBs. Moved on to 7700k in October of 2018, then 9700k last year. But not for long... my elder son mobo died and fried his 9700k, then during troubleshooting fried my 9700k. So he is buying his Ryzen tomorrow and I'm considering that too, price/performance wise. But kudos to KennyParker1337 for one of the longest living threads on OCN!!! I learned a lot from the people here - and would like to thank all those kind people who helped me, and wish luck to those I managed to give an advise. Again, as I said earlier thank you KP1337 and well done!!!


----------



## sp5it

I keep it longer 
I run my 2500K @4500 since a few years. 
Only change was adding memory up to 16GB and GTX1660 Super. 
Since all games I play run smooth at fullHD, no need to change. 
Mike


----------



## shoaibz

PatchaG_G said:


> BTW are there still peeps here who run these Rigs or have u all been temped with a new AMD update and RTX2080 ^_^


Just like you, finally decided to play with over clocking after running the rig on stock since Dec 2012. So bought a Hyper 212 and now running at 4.2 stable since a week. 

CPU 3570K
Mobo Asrock Extreme4
Ram GSkill DDR3 1600 XMP 10-10-10-30
GPU MSI RTX 2800 Super


----------



## dragonalvaro

kennyparker1337 said:


> Updating...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIOS/UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> *Always have the latest BIOS/UEFI!
> A safe and easy way to update the BIOS is through windows.
> 
> *
> *Warning
> All current BIOS settings will be reset after the reboot. Be sure to write them down before upgrading, and change them back afterwards to avoid crashes.*
> 
> *1.  Motherboard" target="_blank">Choose your motherboard.[/URL]
> 2. Go to "Download" on the top left.
> 3. Choose "BIOS Download".
> 4. Get the top most version, and of the 3 types, get Windows.¹
> 5. Extract and run the installer.²
> 6. Reboot.
> 7.  BIOS Version Finding" target="_blank">Check the computer for the correct BIOS version.[/URL]
> 
> Note¹ - If there isn't a Windows type, you'll need to follow the instructions in "How to Update".
> Note² - ᴄʟᴏsᴇ ᴏᴜᴛ ᴏғ ᴀʟʟ ᴀᴘᴘs ᴀɴᴅ ᴅᴏ ɴᴏᴛ ᴅᴏ ᴀɴʏᴛʜɪɴɢ ᴅᴜʀɪɴɢ ᴛʜᴇ ғʟᴀsʜ!!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1166115/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> To get into the BIOS, press the Delete key during POST or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it after you press the power button.
> To get into the boot choice screen, press or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the F11 key.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Drivers
> 
> 
> 
> *Having all the latest drivers ensures that your PC runs as smooth and fast as possible!
> 
> 1.  Motherboard" target="_blank">Choose your motherboard.[/URL]
> 2. Go to "Download" on the top left.
> 3. Choose "List All" for a complete list, or choose your Operating System for a finer list.
> 
> Station Drivers is back up with a new site restructure..
> If you want / need more up-to-date (or even BETA) drivers, go to http://www.station-drivers.com/]Station-Drivers[/URL].
> This is a legit website. Many people use it, including me.
> **Usually only the latest motherboard types have up-to-date drivers listed. So this website can be very useful for older motherboards.
> 
> For the required section, you should install in order from top to bottom for the best results.
> 
> Required
> *
> 
> Intel® Chipset Device Software
> ~aka INF Update Utility.
> ~Backbone of the motherboard.
> ~You should make run this with command line options "-overall". This will force all the drivers to updated to the version you have regardless of what it deems "latest".
> ~You can make a shortcut and add them there or type them in after the program name in a console window.
> ~Latest version can be found here.
> 
> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology
> ~Backbone of storage (SATA for AHCI / RAID). Doesn't work for IDE.
> ~Latest version can be found here.
> 
> Intel® Management Engine Driver
> ~Allows access to BIOS/UEFI from remote locations, such as the OS.
> ~Latest version can be found here.
> ~Note: 5M version is for server boards. 1.5M version is for normal boards. You can see the version type in the download file name.
> 
> VGA Graphics
> ~this is for Intel HD integrated GPU in the CPU.
> ~Intel, themselves, recommend using drivers from motherboard manufacture (ASRock) because they can customize them to better suite the motherboard. So use the ASRock page.
> 
> Audio - usually Realtek; use ASRock page or Station-Drivers.
> LAN (Ethernet / Wired Internet) - can be Realtek or Broadcom; again use ASRock page or Station-Drivers.
> SATA 3.0 - can be Marvell or ASMedia; again use ASRock page or Station-Drivers.
> USB 3.0 - usually Etron; use ASrock page or Station-Drivers.
> *Recommended*
> 
> AXTU - can make small changes to the BIOS from within the OS. (I personally prefer the BIOS to this, though.)
> AppCharger - charges external peripherals faster (no GUI).
> Restart to UEFI - only for select boards, lightweight GUI to boot straight into BIOS / UEFI.
> *Situational*
> 
> 3TB+ Unlocker - use if you have 3TB or more HDD.
> VirtuMVP - used to switch between integrated and discrete GPU on the fly without removing hardware.
> Intel Rapid Start - uses SSD to cache programs from a HDD. Use this if you have too small SSD for OS, otherwise useless.
> *Not Recommended*
> 
> Intel Smart Connect - periodically wakes PC from sleep and updates programs.
> *Anything Else Under Utilities* - more info can be found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings...
> *Note: Pictures are for reference only and do not reflect the settings that should be set.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC Tweaker: Miscellaneous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example Image
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1166116/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> *Advanced Turbo 30/50/100: Disabled*
> _~Lazy feature that attempts to overclock the CPU for you. It will do a sloppy job._
> 
> *Load Optimized CPU OC Setting: Disabled*
> _~Lazy feature that attempts to change BIOS settings to best suite overclocking CPU. Another sloppy job._
> 
> *Load Optimized GPU OC Setting: Disabled*
> _~Same as above but for IGPU. This is a no-no for any self respecting overclocker._
> 
> *Save 1st/2nd/3rd User Default*
> _~VERY useful feature used to save every BIOS setting to a profile, in case something gets changed unexpectedly._
> 
> *Load 1st/2nd/3rd User Default*
> _~Changes every BIOS setting to what is currently saved as the profile._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC Tweaker: CPU Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example Image
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1166117/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU Ratio: All Core*
> _~For the purposes of this guide, we want to work with all cores at once in the CPU.
> ~You can experiment if you like on setting each core individually. Maybe it might help on those ugly Prime95 Core Errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *All Core: 33*
> _~This setting will be changed later.
> ~Formerly known as Max Ratio.
> ~Main overclock setting that sets the CPU speed.
> ~Core Speed = Ratio x FSB (BCLK). So 33 x 100MHz = 3300MHz = 3.3GHz = 3.3 billion decisions a second.
> ~Total Speed = Core Speed x Core Count = 3.3GHz x 4 = 13.2GHz = 13.2 billion decisions a second.
> ~Hyper-Threading CPUs get around 10% more performance in gaming, and 20%-50% more performance in multimedia apps._
> 
> *Host Clock Override (BCLK): 100.0 MHz*
> _~BCLK stands for Base CLocK.
> ~Also known as Front Side Bus (FSB).
> ~Do NOT change this. leave it at 100, otherwise you risk damaging things.
> ~For advanced users: 95 to 105 is OK but should never be exceeded._
> 
> *Spread Spectrum: Disabled*
> _~If enabled CPU-Z will report 99.8 instead of 100.
> ~Spread Spectrum is used for labs to help reduce EMI. http://searchnetworking.techtarget.com/definition/spread-spectrum]Read the Nerdy stuff here...[/URL]_
> 
> *Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled*
> _~Also known as Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology (EIST).
> ~This feature lets the CPU use multipliers in between the idle and running multipliers.
> ~Normally the CPU would only be able to be either x16 idle or x33 running.
> ~With EIST, the CPU can now go from x16 to x20 to x25 to x33.
> ~Very useful if the CPU does not actually require 100% speed/voltage to do a task._
> 
> *Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled*
> _~This lets us use Additional Turbo Voltage._
> 
> *Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto*
> _~This setting will be changed later.
> ~This is just like the Offset but works ONLY when the CPU is not in idle state.
> ~The Offset works ALL the time, even at idle. This setting will allow you to keep a low Offset, and low idle voltage, while still getting the Vcore boost needed for full speed._
> 
> *Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled*
> _~Leave this disabled unless you are going for a HUGE overclock. Known to cause several boot problems and sleep issues.
> ~This settings helps A LOT in getting a huge overclock (4.7GHz+) stable...
> ~However, it may cause your computer to NOT wake up after you Sleep it.
> _
> *~This is not always true, so test it to be sure if it causes problems.*
> 
> *Core Current Limit: Max
> Long Duration Power Limit: Max
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Max
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max*
> _~To get "Max", type in 10000 and press Enter.
> ~These are simply power limits. They are only used to stop the CPU from using a certain amount of watts/amps.
> ~But since we are overclocking, we don't care for limits and should set them to max.
> ~It will not hurt the CPU at all (it won't suddenly use 1000 amps and blow up). Its not what it will use, just a limit of what it can use.
> ~This *won't* allow the CPU to user more than is should either. These are NOT safety limits._
> 
> *GT OverClocking Support: Disabled*
> _~Controls whether the IGPU (Internal GPU in the CPU) will be overclocked._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC Tweaker: Voltage Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example Image
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1166118/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Technical Image
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1166119/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *Power Saving Mode: Disabled*
> _~If this option is not shown then don't worry about it.
> ~No power saving when trying to overclock.
> ~This is a proprietary feature from ASRock and simply lowers your Vcore by 0.1v to "save power"._
> 
> *CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode*
> _~Offset and Fixed are explained in the C States part of the next section._
> 
> *Offset Voltage: +0.005v*
> _~Also known as Vcore, and Vcc.
> ~Master Control that controls how much voltage your CPU gets._
> 
> *CPU Load-Line Calibration: Level 2 or Level 3 (whichever one will get you closest to BIOS Vcore)*
> _~When a CPU increases to max speed, the Vcore usually tends to drop down. This is known as Vdroop. If the Vcore drops down too much, it can lead to stability issues. To combat this, CPU LLC was made to offset this loss. Level 5 (0%) will net you the least compensation, Level 3 (50%) an average compensation, and Level 1 (100%) the most compensation. You want to find the setting that will get you the same Vcore that is says in BIOS, during load in Windows as reported by CPU-Z.
> ~Level 1 seems to spike your Vcore up really high during load, so I do not recommend using that._
> 
> *IGPU Voltage Offset: Auto*
> _~This option is only shown if your motherboard supports Intel's Internal-GPU (the GPU inside the CPU).
> ~I wouldn't mess with this setting. You should have a separate GPU card anyways._
> 
> *IGPU Load-Line Calibration: Auto*
> _~This option is only shown if your motherboard supports Intel's Internal-GPU (the GPU inside the CPU).
> ~Works the same as CPU LLC but for the IGPU. I wouldn't mess with this either._
> 
> *DRAM Voltage: 1.5v (up to 1.65v)*
> _~Memory Voltage: Leave this at 1.5v or 1.65v if you have certain memory chips that take 1.65v.
> ~I don't recommend trying to overclock memory. The performance gain will be unnoticeable and may make overclocking the CPU tougher.
> ~Do *NOT* go past 1.65v or you risk damaging chipsets and/or RAM._
> 
> *VTT Voltage (VCCIO): Auto*
> _~Also goes by the name IMC, QPI / DRAM, and QPI / VTT.
> ~Controls the voltage sent to the Integrated Memory Controller (IMC) inside the CPU and the PCI-E Controller on the motherboard.
> ~This rarely will ever affect an overclock. Change only if you get a BSOD related to this._
> 
> *PCH Voltage: Auto*
> _~Controls the voltage being sent into the Platform Controller Hub (PCH) on the motherboard.
> ~This should not affect an overclock. Do not mess with this setting._
> 
> *CPU PLL Voltage (VCCPLL): Auto*
> _~http://www.benchtec.co.uk/forums/threads/8337-CPU-PLL-voltage?s=08e3da1047e5239ff752950c4ec44239&p=99945&viewfull=1#post99945]Too hard to explain what this does...[/URL]
> ~Stands for Phase Lock Loop. This can can help with a big overclock. Leave it on Auto for now._
> 
> *System Agent Voltage (VCCSA): Auto*
> _~Controls the voltage sent to nearly everything on the motherboard not already mentioned.
> ~Do NOT ever change this._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC Tweaker: DRAM Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example Image
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1166121/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *Load XMP Setting: Auto*
> _~Try not to use this. It attempts to auto load DRAM settings based on a pre-defined profile. But you are advanced enough to set this stuff manually (see below this)._
> 
> *DRAM Frequency: DDR3-xxxx*
> _~Set to the speed your RAM is rated at; for me it's 1600._
> 
> *DRAM tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS: x-x-x-xx*
> _~These are written on your RAM chips in that order. For me it's 9, 9, 9, 24._
> 
> *Command Rate (CR): 2N*
> _~The delay between chip select and command, or the number of clock cycles needed to send data.
> ~Lower the better. 2N is most likely default.
> ~1N can be used but has a slight chance to produce instability and provides no real performance gain._
> 
> *Everything else should be left unchanged or set to Auto.*
> _~These settings don't make much of a difference in performance and can easily make the system unstable._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Advanced: CPU Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example Image
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1166122/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *Intel Hyper Threading Technology: Enabled*
> _~Setting for Hyperthreading for CPUs like i7-2600k / i7-3770k.
> ~If you have this setting Disabled, you pretty much wasted $100 as this is the one extra thing you get from i5-2500k / i5-3570k.
> ~http://semiaccurate.com/2012/04/25/does-disabling-hyper-threading-increase-performance/]Does disabling hyper-threading increase performance?[/URL] No._
> 
> *Active Processor Cores: All*
> _~Controls what cores are enabled in your CPU. Don't change this setting._
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: C States
> 
> 
> 
> *C States are the main functions of a CPU. Below is an image describing each C State.
> C1E does not affect any normal overclock. It can somtimes affect an extreme overclock like 6GHz. Don't change this setting.
> The other C states can cause you to BSOD when idling when using Offset VCore mode. You shouldn't BSOD if you are using Fixed VCore mode.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Show Image
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1166123/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *So heres your 2 options:*
> 
> _Offset Mode: Your CPU will use VERY LITTLE voltage and speed when idling, ANYTIME you idle. (Even browsing can be considered idling.)_
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled
> 
> _Fixed Mode: Your CPU will run full voltage and speed all the time, even when idling._
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Enabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Enabled
> Package C State Support: Auto
> 
> *Which one is better?*
> Neither is "better". The first one will save you power and money, the second one will ensure you have 100% CPU power all the time. Some choose the 2nd option because they don't care about the electric bill and they like to have the best stability and power they can have. If, like me, you choose the 1st option, you will not be penalized.
> 
> *Don't forget that each one can still use Sleep / Hibernate both of which will reduce the PC power usage to almost zero.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU Thermal Throttling: Enabled*
> _~Do not *ever* disable this. It will shut your CPU off if it gets to hot and prevent damage.
> ~This will reduce voltage and speed regardless of Offset/Fixed modes, in an attempt to reduce temps.
> ~This setting DOES NOT control whether the CPU shuts off. That is built into the CPU itself and cannot be controlled._
> 
> *No-Execute Memory Protection: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
> Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: Enabled*
> _~Intel stuff to add more functionality. Don't disable these settings._
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking Limits
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Voltage Limits
> 
> 
> 
> *Voltage is very important when overclocking. Simply put, too much voltage produces a dead CPU. Too little voltage and the CPU won't turn on.
> 
> There are no fail safes for this. It's all up to you to control the voltage.
> 
> *
> 
> Intel Voltage Limits
> (Sandy Bridge / Ivy Bridge) 1. http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html]2nd Gen Intel Datasheet[/URL] p. 82
> 2. http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html]3rd Gen Intel Datasheet[/URL] p. 86 TypeAKAMinMaxDescriptionVᴄᴏʀᴇFixed, Offset, Turbo0.25v1.50vMy recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.VᴄᴄɪᴏVTT, QPI, IMC1.02v1.08vMay rarely help an overclock.VᴄᴄᴘʟʟCPU PLL1.71v1.89vLowering may help an overclock.VᴅʀᴀᴍMemory RAM1.5v1.65vSpecified by manufacturer.VᴄᴄsᴀSystem Agent0.879v0.971vLeave on auto.VᴘᴄʜN/AN/AN/ANot much info on. Leave on auto.VᴀxɢInternal GPU0.25v1.50vLeave on auto.
> My recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [TABLE]  [TR] [TD]Intel Voltage Limits
> (Sandy Bridge / Ivy Bridge)[/TH] [/TR] [TR] [TD]1. [URL=[URL]http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html[/URL]]2nd Gen Intel Datasheet[/URL] p. 82
> 2. [URL=[URL]http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html[/URL]]3rd Gen Intel Datasheet[/URL] p. 86[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Type[/TD] [TD]AKA[/TD] [TD]Min[/TD] [TD]Max[/TD] [TD]Description[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴄᴏʀᴇ[/TD] [TD]Fixed, Offset, Turbo[/TD] [TD]0.25v[/TD] [TD]1.50v[/TD] [TD]My recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴄᴄɪᴏ[/TD] [TD]VTT, QPI, IMC[/TD] [TD]1.02v[/TD] [TD]1.08v[/TD] [TD] May rarely help an overclock.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴄᴄᴘʟʟ[/TD] [TD]CPU PLL[/TD] [TD]1.71v[/TD] [TD]1.89v[/TD] [TD]Lowering may help an overclock.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴅʀᴀᴍ[/TD] [TD]Memory RAM[/TD] [TD]1.5v[/TD] [TD]1.65v[/TD] [TD]Specified by manufacturer.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴄᴄsᴀ[/TD] [TD]System Agent[/TD] [TD]0.879v[/TD] [TD]0.971v[/TD] [TD]Leave on auto.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴘᴄʜ[/TD] [TD]N/A[/TD] [TD]N/A[/TD] [TD]N/A[/TD] [TD]Not much info on. Leave on auto.[/TD] [/TR] [TR] [TD]Vᴀxɢ[/TD] [TD]Internal GPU[/TD] [TD]0.25v[/TD] [TD]1.50v[/TD] [TD]Leave on auto.
> My recommended values. Not stated officially by Intel.[/TD] [/TR] [/TABLE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Temperature Limits
> 
> 
> 
> *Temperature isn't nearly as important as voltages now a days. Why? Well, with current technology, fail safes are built directly into the CPU. If the CPU reaches its limits, it will shut off. This prevents any damage from occurring.
> 
> So why care about temperatures at all? Well the obvious answer. If the CPU hits the limit, it shuts off. You don't want to be scratching your head for hours trying to figure out why your overclock keeps shutting down the computer. Or worse, it shuts off when your playing games or doing important work.
> 
> The CPU also has a throttle limit. If the throttle limit is hit the CPU will reduce voltage and speed. Meaning, your BF3 fps goes from 60 to 10 during a game.
> 
> Enough reading all ready. What are the limits?
> 
> *
> 
> Intel Temperature Limits TypeSandy BridgeIvy BridgeMax98C105CThrottle93C+98C+Optimal85C-90C-Min-50C--50C-(+) = or above. (-) = or below. 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [TABLE][TR][TD]Intel Temperature Limits[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Type[/TD][TD]Sandy Bridge[/TD][TD]Ivy Bridge[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Max[/TD][TD]98C[/TD][TD]105C[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Throttle[/TD][TD]93C+[/TD][TD]98C+[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Optimal[/TD][TD]85C-[/TD][TD]90C-[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Min[/TD][TD]-50C-[/TD][TD]-50C-[/TD][/TR][TR][TD](+) = or above. (-) = or below.[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]
> 
> *Min: Yes, these are negative values.
> 
> Optimal: This is the max temperature you should see in a stress program like prime95. It is used to get a little distance from the max. If you go above it, don't freak out. This number is designed just for that. Stop the test immediately and lower the voltage.
> 
> "No way.. I'm going all out!!!" - If you had a car that exploded at 98mph... would you be driving 95mph down the highway. 85mph or below would be much more safer.*
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Required Programs
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2doV6IniaYyVTZOejAzYkEwV1U/edit?usp=sharing]Overclocker's Survival Kit (x64)[/URL]
> This self-extracting .exe was made by me and is safe.
> Move this folder around anywhere you want it.
> Contains SSD Life Free, Crystal Disc Info, CPU-Z, GPU-Z, HWMonitor, RealTemp, and Prime95.
> Up-to-date as of April 4, 2013.
> 
> Recommended for Windows 7/8 64-bit only.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/]Prime95[/URL] | Needed to stress test your overclock.
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html]HWMonitor[/URL] | Master list of voltages, temperatures, and RPMs being used in a PC.
> *
> http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/]Real Temp[/URL] | Records system temperatures; alternative to HWMonitor.
> http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html]CPU-Z[/URL] | Records CPU voltage; displays TONS of system info; alternative to HWMonitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Prime Test
> 
> 
> 
> *Either use Prime95 Blend mode or better use...
> 
> MY PREFERRED CUSTOM TEST
> Match the settings to what is in the picture below and use these settings for every test in this guide.
> 
> "Number of torture test threads to run" should be automatically be set to 4 or 8 depending on what CPU you have.
> 
> "Memory to use in MB" should be set to 512 x # of GB of RAM installed. 4GB x 512 = 2048. 8GB x 512 = 4096.*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1166124/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> *Be sure to have these advanced options checked. They are not checked by default.
> *
> _~Click "Cancel" on the Torture Test popup to unlock the menus._
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1166125/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Green Overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking with minimum power.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1166126/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Set the CPU multiplier to 50. (Unless you got a perfect chip, then the computer will not boot for a couple of these multipliers.)
> Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Voltage to +0.004v.
> 
> *(I do not recommend negative voltage: The offset affects idle voltages per multiplier, and Intel has already set the voltage for the idle multiplier. You don't want to drop below what Intel has already tested for you. A negative turbo voltage should not be available nor used. The reason we change voltage past for normal overclocking is because Intel only tests up to x33. Many chips can do more than that, but with what voltage is unknown.)*
> 
> *GOAL: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with minimum voltage.
> 
> TEST: Pass 10min of "The Prime Test".
> 
> PASS: Go to The Final Test.
> FAIL: Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Starting off...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point you will only be concerned with CPU multiplier.
> 
> Set the CPU multiplier to 33.
> Set the Offset to +0.005v. Set the Turbo Boost to +0.004v.
> 
> *Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with lowest positive Turbo Boost voltage.
> 
> TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".
> 
> PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
> FAIL: Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.
> 
> Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a mild overclock precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Getting closer...
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will be working with both CPU multiplier and Turbo Boost Voltage.
> 
> All settings should be set from the previous section.
> 
> *Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier with Turbo Boost voltage increase.
> 
> TEST: Pass 5min of "The Prime Test".
> 
> PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
> FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot.
> FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.
> 
> Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. For a nice easy overclock, precede to the Final Test, otherwise go to the next section.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finding the sweet spot...
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you got used to overclocking, we're going to be setting the standards a bit higher.
> 
> All settings should be set from the previous section.
> 
> *Goal: Achieve the highest stable multiplier without going over max Vcore during the Test..
> 
> TEST: Pass "The Prime Test" for 20min. No crashes, fatal errors, or temps exceeding optimal can occur.
> 
> PASS: Increase the CPU multiplier by 1.
> FAIL: Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot OR raise CPU PLL (max is 1.89v) OR lower CPU PLL (as low as 1.709v).
> FAIL (Max Vcore): Decrease the CPU multiplier by 1.
> 
> Repeat this until you achieve the GOAL. Precede to the Final Test.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Final Test
> 
> 
> 
> This is it, this will let you know if you are stable enough for *normal use*.
> *-If you plan on using your CPU very intense all the time, such as Folding, then raise the time from 1 hour to 12+ hours.*
> *-Gaming is considered normal use.*
> 
> *** Run "The Prime Test" for 1 hour without a crash, FATAL ERROR on any core/thread, AND temps never exceeding optimal. ***
> 
> _If you fail, then you can do a couple things:
> 1. Drop the CPU multiplier by 1.
> 2. Raise the Turbo Boost Voltage.
> 3. Raise CPU PLL voltage up to 1.89v., or lower it as low as 1.709v
> *Then repeat the test to try and pass.*_
> *
> From personal experience, if you pass this test, then you are good to go.*
> 
> 
> 
> HELP ME!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BSOD LIST
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/help-troubleshoot-the-blue-screen-of-death-by-preventing-automatic-reboot/]Does the BSOD screen flash by too quick? Click here.[/URL]*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *overclocker23578*
> 
> *BSOD Codes for LGA 1155 Sandy Bridge
> 0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
> 0x101 = add more vcore
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
> 0x1E = add more vcore
> 0x3B = add more vcore
> 0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
> 0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage
> 0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest, try raising your Ram voltage, or south bridge ICH voltage.
> 0x19 = memory voltage*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *owikh84* http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/2314027/all]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> *BSOD Codes for LGA 1155 Ivy Bridge
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The End
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Credits...
> 
> 
> 
> *If you're quoted in this guide, then thank you. If I used a picture you made, thank you.
> More thanks goes out to the entire Overclock.net community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, I put this entire guide together by myself. So I thank myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now enjoy that nice overclock and be proud your a member of Overclock.net!!!
> If you're not a member. http://www.overclock.net/join]You need to become one.[/URL] This guide is just one of the millions things that are useful on Overclock.net.
> 
> Also...
> Woll Smoth approves of this guide.*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1166127/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> *So does Mott Romnoy...*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1166128/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
Click to expand...

I don't know why, but the guide is broken. I was willing to finally do OC on my old 3570k but can't now. Can you fix it?


----------



## assaultwrench

dragonalvaro said:


> I don't know why, but the guide is broken. I was willing to finally do OC on my old 3570k but can't now. Can you fix it?


I think they re-skinned the site and the formatting broke.

If you copy that entire code into notepad, then save as an .html file it's viewable in your browser.

Fantastic friggin' guide by the way. Used it in the past with great success. Tinkering with my previous board and I was hoping it was still up.


----------

